# The Clean Thread! An AP, SFW, LHJO, Prip, GICH Thread!



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello all! You don't know us yet, but in due time, you will grow to love us - guaranteed! Here's a thread for like-minded reprobates to share stories of moral depravity. 

GICH!


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm confused... 

do I... do I pee in his butt yet?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2009)

Crono1000 said:


> I'm confused...
> 
> do I... do I pee in his butt yet?


 
You need to be erect to penetrate the anus, however you need to be flacid to urinate.

I suggest you 1) penetrate said anus 2) donkey puch back of head to knock out victim 3) allow penis to become flaccid 4) urinate in anus 5) celebrate said foul act by posting on the clean thread


Gich!


----------



## Perdido (Dec 30, 2009)

Call me old and stupid but WTF do all those acronyms stand for?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Call me old and stupid but WTF do all those acronyms stand for?


 
wecome rahaas

AP = autoplow (sexual intercourse)
SFW = Smash Fkg Weights
LHJO = LeftHand Jerking Off
Prip = Pipe rip (weed)
GICH = Glad I Could Help

+ many many more


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2009)

Guess who's back MOTHER FUCKERS??

The one and Only, the fat and lonely, the AP Story writing king, SANESLOOOOT!!


Fuck man.. i had a great workout today.. did lots of Heavy Bench, followed by some very light bench to attack the other muscle fibers.. maybe i should just quote Arnold's Article... i'm starting to like that IronMan Magazine

But after i did my Chest and Tri's, i still had mad energy (because of Mdrol) and did 12 sets of Legs.

I'll have to email JayV24 so we can get his gay Colombian ass on herr.


oh and..



GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 30, 2009)

j-pet said:


> wecome rahaas
> 
> AP = autoplow (sexual intercourse)
> SFW = Smash Fkg Weights
> ...


 
Yes, there will be much more CT terminology to come.  I am confident that there are many CT'ers and DRSEs among us.  In time, they will make themselves known.  In the meantime,  GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2009)

sup dems. been hunting around this joint. Fuck. The degenerates around here nearly make us look like girl scouts. I just saw ET getting head, and this other chick getting backdoor AP! Sniff, I fucking love this place!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 30, 2009)

HFS!   I'm gonna have to go check out the rest of the place.  I haven't even been to the sauna or pool yet.  No telling what goes on around here.

Testing:  Fuck, shit, dick, pussy, asshole.

Wow!  They don't even bleep this shit out like they did at our old home!  Fucking awesome!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2009)

*I rape the rapist, molest the child molester, AP the Ape*



Roids1 said:


> HFS! I'm gonna have to go check out the rest of the place. I haven't even been to the sauna or pool yet. No telling what goes on around here.
> 
> Testing: Fuck, shit, dick, pussy, asshole.
> 
> Wow! They don't even bleep this shit out like they did at our old home! Fucking awesome!


 
careful roids, dont let such freedoms erode our carefully crafting language and idiosyncrasies


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2009)

*ATM your neighbours cat . . . all the college kids do it*

you need to slip the wife some ginseng, or better still rohipnol . . good luck Chairman! 






even the emoticons here are cool!

ps: Im going to post a no-holds barred AP story from Christmas. I might even jazz it up with some fictional material for impact!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 31, 2009)

I like to put it in her butt and then make little brown drawings on her nice white sheets before I bail out......


----------



## JDub (Dec 31, 2009)

Its.  Fucking.  On.

JDub's back bitches...good to see SANE back of all people.  I'll reach out to Alan, Will and Texaswolf.  You democrats reach out to Jayv and the rest.  Lets do this thing, light this candle...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2009)

JDub said:


> Its. Fucking. On.
> 
> JDub's back bitches...good to see SANE back of all people. I'll reach out to Alan, Will and Texaswolf. You democrats reach out to Jayv and the rest. Lets do this thing, light this candle...


 
so it's been said, let it be done . . . .

btw, blessed by the presence of maniclion - he's one of the most depraved effers Ive seen on this site so far! Welcome to the CT!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 31, 2009)

Someone contact JayV.  I'm banned on Bnut.  You'll have to contact him on Bnut because he's prolly also banned on AM.


----------



## JDub (Dec 31, 2009)

Roids1 said:


> Someone contact JayV.  I'm banned on Bnut.  You'll have to contact him on Bnut because he's prolly also banned on AM.


Done and done.









GICH!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 31, 2009)

sometimes anal is good for the rest of the world.


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2009)

JayV emailed me about this site before I could him. He's lurking around here somewhere. But when I read the name Geared Jesus, I just lost it. Laughed my ass off

it's so nice to have finally found a place we can call home and not worry about some faggot mods attitude problems. I'd like to jizz in their macaroni.

Where's AL?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 31, 2009)

Werd Sane!  I'm sure Al will be up in here soon.  I love this place.  Nothing like a warning letting you know that you can be as nasty as you wanna be!  You got any new nastiness to share?  Post it up!











But, don't include me in the fantasies!


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL, i got one story i should share with ya'll... its kinda recent, about 4 months ago.. But its one i haven't told anyone yet. Not even my close friends!

I'm Charging my camera now. Thanks Mommy!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 31, 2009)

Sanesloot said:


> I'm Charging my camera now. Thanks Mommy!


 
OMG!  Maybe you should reconsider charging that camera!  I ain't sure we're ready to pick up what you're about to lay down.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2009)

Supp Knoboholics,

Good work finding this mah good kniggzzz.........

We'll have to have a house-warming party........Prips, Merlot, good Scotch, Vit. C, and GEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2009)

Ponyshow said:


> We'll have to have a house-warming party........Prips, Merlot, good Scotch, Vit. C, and GEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



+ 1,000,000


----------



## MtR (Dec 31, 2009)

Outstanding circle jerk you have going on here gentlemen.


----------



## independent (Dec 31, 2009)

Whats up fuckers?


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 31, 2009)

is it just me or did the threads suddenly get much gayer with the new Anything Goes forums?


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2009)

Whoa whoa whoa.. 

These fools think they can shit on the CT's?? Oh no, ya'll must have done bumped ur head or sum10


----------



## JDub (Dec 31, 2009)

Mike the Ripper said:


> Outstanding circle jerk you have going on here gentlemen.



I know, right...isn't it great?  

Hit the Dewars 12 and the Macallan 12 last night, damn near beat Mega Man 6.  Sour Diesel on it's way right now, gonna take a few rippers, rock some CA Games and get ready for tonight.    Gonna try to get nice and sloppy, maybe take my pants off, start a fire in someone's kitchen.  If I'm lucky maybe I'll wake up in a Japanese family's rec room.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Roids..........you forgot to put Merlot in the title of this thread. 

Sounds like a nice itinerary Dubs 

Just got a hold of sum tasty Indy bud......very sticky........nuttin' but the best tree up here in NoCal.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 31, 2009)

Roids1 said:


> HFS!   I'm gonna have to go check out the rest of the place.  I haven't even been to the sauna or pool yet.  No telling what goes on around here.
> 
> Testing:  Fuck, shit, dick, pussy, asshole.
> 
> Wow!  They don't even bleep this shit out like they did at our old home!  Fucking awesome!



hey, good to see you guys here. i watched the "goings on" unfold over there and was like WTF. then every thread got erased about you. so....
sup?
can i join the fun?
and just exactly what is the fun?


----------



## JDub (Dec 31, 2009)

urbanski...you mean over at AM?  What was your SN over there?  Friggin gestapo...pumped that we don't have to deal with that douchery any longer.  

"the fun" is basically shooting the shit about all the retarded shit we're into...burnin tree, boozin it up, sprayin up bitches...the usual.

without further ado...here's some reggae for your ear holes:






YouTube Video











CRANK THAT SHIT UP!!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2009)

I need some updated pics of myself.. My latest photos all suck ass!! I need to find someone who will snap the pic for me.. hmmm, fat chick?


----------



## urbanski (Dec 31, 2009)

JDub said:


> urbanski...you mean over at AM?  What was your SN over there?  Friggin gestapo...pumped that we don't have to deal with that douchery any longer.
> 
> "the fun" is basically shooting the shit about all the retarded shit we're into...burnin tree, boozin it up, sprayin up bitches...the usual.!



i'm urbanski there too  basically everywhere. 

well Robert does promise little moderation here, so yeah i think talking about all that stuff is good here. i guess the title "clean" doesnt actually apply lol


----------



## urbanski (Dec 31, 2009)

Roids1 said:


> HFS!   I'm gonna have to go check out the rest of the place.  I haven't even been to the sauna or pool yet.  No telling what goes on around here.
> 
> Testing:  Fuck, shit, dick, pussy, asshole.
> 
> Wow!  They don't even bleep this shit out like they did at our old home!  Fucking awesome!



yeah the forum software allows you to shut off censoring in individual forums. i dont think they work out there. 

by the way, the mods here...smart as all hell. so if you ever need read bodybuilding advice they're a good resource. i learned everything from Built, Patrick and a few others.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2009)

*Mod Anal Raping Champion - no lube, bleeding and tears*

if you're going to hang out urbanski, you better stop giving good advice and start talking shit right now. This is a degenerates forum!

werd motherfuckers . . lol @ ponyshow being a notBig, that'll learn him to drop some NeoVar next time he's getting some clen-enemas. 

I think I saw bigMoe here too, puppy cornholer extradineer, I cant spell, fk it. 

Got on the merlot and peruvian marching powder at work last night, with senr management officials, lol, nearly did a sansloot and fucked this fatchick , , , barely had enough self-respect to punch her in the face instead. 

looks like the DRSEs going germinate in this incubator bitches . . .where's the JO icon?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2009)

R.I.P. Dimebag!!!!!!



YouTube - Pantera - Cowboys From Hell Official Video *HD* *720p*


----------



## urbanski (Dec 31, 2009)

oh i'll join in soon enough....after i figure out what the FUCK you're talking about haha.


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2009)

Update!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2009)

Sanesloot said:


> Update!


----------



## urbanski (Dec 31, 2009)

Ponyshow said:


>



^^ owned


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL thats pretty funny... My brother got me that Thing that unfolds so you can reach your back to shave.. i forget what its called, but i can't wait to get two AA Batteries


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 31, 2009)

Mike the Ripper said:


> Outstanding circle jerk you have going on here gentlemen.


 
Thank you mate!  Grab some toast and join us.    And no!  The threads didn't get gayer, they got a whole lot cooler!  

GWCH! 

Al, I brought the gears!  I hope you brought plenty of tree and merlot.  I believe Jdub's got the Vikes and/or percs!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 31, 2009)

Sanesloot said:


> LOL thats pretty funny... My brother got me that Thing that unfolds so you can reach your back to shave.. i forget what its called, but i can't wait to get two AA Batteries


 
Werd! Lemme know how that works. I might wanna splurge for it myself. I'm using ome of these that I got here in Changchun. It's all pink and feminine, but they didn't have a men's body shaver coz nunna these asian dudes have much body hair.

You're all gonna make gay cracks, but I don't care, I got huge lats and get plenty o'tailpipe. Here's what I use.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice razor, Roids.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2009)

fuck roids, idk why you dont get a bunch of those LYFMs to just shave ya down each week with a bag of schicks. BackSack&Crack cost ya a nickel a piece. 

<==== I think this icon looks like LHJO, what ya'll think?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 31, 2009)

Ponyshow said:


> Nice razor, Roids.


 
It actually works better than the Phillips Bodygroom shaver.  I just make sure I watch some sports and JO to some lesbian pr0n after each use.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 31, 2009)

j-pet said:


> fuck roids, idk why you dont get a bunch of those LYFMs to just shave ya down each week with a bag of schicks. BackSack&Crack cost ya a nickel a piece.
> 
> <==== I think this icon looks like LHJO, what ya'll think?


 
It looks more like he just got done with a LHJO and he's sampling his own shake, IDK.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2009)

Roids1 said:


> It looks more like he just got done with a LHJO and he's sampling his own shake, IDK.


 
well dang, that more than suitable for this thread


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 31, 2009)

j-pet said:


> well dang, that more than suitable for this thread


 
Werd!  Hey, sorry about negging you.  It was an accident.    I'll violate you with my rep stick here shortly and knock you up with some + reppage.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 31, 2009)

What up demlets?

New Years Eve and I don't have any AP lined up and it's pissing me off!  I think I'm gonna get my merlot fix or sum10 and sfw with my sand filled weights then grab my weed eater and take care of the nappyness growing on my f*cking chest...too much Neovar and LHJO, growing hair all over the damn place. 

What you dems doing to celebrate the new decade?  I know those two SE's jpet and roids are probably all new yeared out.  Too much VitC and LHJO, GICH! 

I'll catch up with you demlets in the morning.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 31, 2009)

j-pet said:


> fuck roids, idk why you dont get a bunch of those LYFMs to just shave ya down each week with a bag of schicks. BackSack&Crack cost ya a nickel a piece.
> 
> <==== I think this icon looks like LHJO, what ya'll think?



I think that'll work.  And to celebrate, let's get some tunes up in this b*tch.





YouTube Video













> *Anything Goes* WARNING - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Not Work Safe! Adults 18+ Years Old Only!


 F*CK YEAH!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2009)

SilentBob187 said:


> What up demlets?
> 
> New Years Eve and I don't have any AP lined up and it's pissing me off! I think I'm gonna get my merlot fix or sum10 and sfw with my sand filled weights then grab my weed eater and take care of the nappyness growing on my f*cking chest...too much Neovar and LHJO, growing hair all over the damn place.
> 
> ...


 
 it's that cunt SilentBob! welcome home brother


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2009)

Bumpin' sum Bee Gees right now. 






YouTube Video


----------



## brk_nemesis (Dec 31, 2009)

What the hell happened to AM? I come back after the holidays and everyone is gone,  haha!

Jake must have been doing too many LHJO's.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2009)

Jake's Left wrist is worn out from major LHJO. 

He needs some Cissus without doubt.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2009)

brk_nemesis said:


> What the hell happened to AM? I come back after the holidays and everyone is gone,  haha!
> 
> Jake must have been doing too many LHJO's.



I think you're new home is here, welcome.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 31, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> I think you're new home is here, welcome.



Amen to that, I'm digging the vibe from this place.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks RD...........I like this place already.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2009)

Ponyshow said:


> Jake's Left wrist is worn out from major LHJO.
> 
> He needs some Cissus without doubt.


 
I built a machine to do it for me - fits inside my pocket. 

Looks nothing sanesloots vehicle


----------



## brk_nemesis (Dec 31, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> I think you're new home is here, welcome.


Well after briefly scanning the place,... You are correct sir. I too am very much digging this site.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Dec 31, 2009)

j-pet said:


> I built a machine to do it for me - fits inside my pocket.
> 
> Looks nothing sanesloots vehicle


Just make sure you double-dose the neovar for added recovery.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2009)

RD . . thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2009)

Time for a massive P-rip...........got sum sweet Indy to ring in the New Year with. 

No AP til' tommorrow night........might LHJO to ring in the New Year as well. 

Can't wait for the Test Fairy to come next week.........Ultra Big status by March.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2009)

Ponyshow said:


> Can't wait for the Test Fairy to come next week.........Ultra Big status by March.


 
hell yeah! I got three different sources Im scoping, if all good it's test and tren to BigDom


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2009)

Jake's gonna be a big.  


Now time for sum OZZY!!!!!!!!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2009)

Ponyclub, you will quake in my shadow

btw, who are we missing? chub would love it here . .  what about mooch?


----------



## brk_nemesis (Dec 31, 2009)

j-pet said:


> Ponyclub, you will quake in my shadow
> 
> btw, who are we missing? chub would love it here . .  what about mooch?


  I let someone know over there know,...cant remeber who it was. I aint banned, so i'll send them the link....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2009)

brk_nemesis said:


> I let someone know over there know,...cant remeber who it was. I aint banned, so i'll send them the link....


 
btw brk, did they close up the DRSE lounge as well?  RIP the gulag!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think that machine will catch on jake. Can you not design it without the butt plug? What is that part for anyway?  I bet sane has already PM'd you about putting one of those vehicles on lay-away.



j-pet said:


> I built a machine to do it for me - fits inside my pocket.
> 
> Looks nothing sanesloots vehicle


----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 31, 2009)

Roids1 said:


> I don't think that machine will catch on jake.  Can you  not design it without the butt plug?  What is that part for anyway?



But at least it's not as bad as waiting in line at the airport.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Dec 31, 2009)

j-pet said:


> btw brk, did they close up the DRSE lounge as well?  RIP the gulag!


yup,... group is totally deleted, CT locked. I saw a post in the Good Morning thread by Mr. Highhorse saying anyone sporting a DRSE sig would have their profile deleted.


I let Lennox, and mooch know....... chub is banned so,.. I have no way of sending him a PM. Call Rubba up and let him know.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2009)

brk_nemesis said:


> yup,... group is totally deleted, CT locked. I saw a post in the Good Morning thread by Mr. Highhorse saying anyone sporting a DRSE sig would have their profile deleted.
> 
> 
> I let Lennox, and mooch know....... chub is banned so,.. I have no way of sending him a PM. Call Rubba up and let him know.....


 
fuck him. Nothing wrong with the SEDRs though. They're the hardliner faction into gang raping virtuous christian men


----------



## brk_nemesis (Dec 31, 2009)

j-pet said:


> They're the hardliner faction into gang raping virtuous christian men


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2009)

Yo, i just got done partying at my boy's house. Chilling, drinking, talking about old times and what not, and then a dude i ain't seen in 9 months wants us all to come over his crib, then another "ex" friend of mine says we gotta leave once we get there... i'm like "wtf? Who the fuck are you to tell me to leave?" ya know? so we are all woofin shit back to one another, i'm with my boy and we are ready to rock out in the street, and noone trying to see me ( because i'm the biggest there, and someone asked me if i'm juicing or not lol), and i'm fucking pissed as hell that we had to drive across fucking town ( i'm fucking drunk as hell driving) and then had to leave once we got there... i was ready to knock a mother fucker out... fuck that shit. I'm one ugly ass nigger to fuck with when i'm pissed off... i'm take out a whole crew. Fuck that shit.

I'm too big to be called a bitch... come fucking see me pussy's


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 31, 2009)

j-pet said:


> fuck him. Nothing wrong with the SEDRs though. They're the hardliner faction into gang raping virtuous christian men


 
Say what!!!!   Fuck who?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Say what!!!!  Fuck who?


 
lol, Im talking about holier-than-thou Kosmo wankstain Kramer! No-one fucks with the DRSEs. or the SEDRs. Or any of us cunts!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 1, 2010)

j-pet said:


> lol, Im talking about holier-than-thou Kosmo wankstain Kramer! No-one fucks with the DRSEs. or the SEDRs. Or any of us cunts!


 
Werd!  What a douche.  I think he hated us because of the coolness factor that was so far out of his reach.  We probably reminded him of the kids who used to make fun of him in high school.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 1, 2010)

Hai gais! It's fukkin cold outside, -30C. Me and some mates were gonna go out for a few pints tonight, but it ain't worth it. You can't even get a cab lately after 11:00pm. I can't wait to get back to the states! I'd be happy just to be anywhere where it's above zero and you don't have to put on 8 layers of clothing just to go to the store, then come back inside and track black sludge all over the friggin' floor. It's like living in fukkin Antarctica. So, I'm chillin with a coupla pints before hitting the sack.


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Were you mad because Tim was at the party with his new muscle bear?
> 
> Stop being so jealous and gear raged. Or you'll end up with a domestic charge like someone else i know.



I was already about to whoop some tail. I hate being disrespected. 

And Mr. Geared Jesus, I've been praying for a bigger penis since 9th grade. Maybe u can free up ur schedule some and help me out. Amen

oh and one funny thing was, I was soo much bigger than everyone. Felt nice walking around like I was the king lol Bigsby status!!!!


----------



## urbanski (Jan 1, 2010)

do you guys ever sleep?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2010)

urbanski said:


> do you guys ever sleep?


Only with each other.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 1, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Only with each other.


----------



## urbanski (Jan 1, 2010)

urbanski said:


> do you guys ever sleep?





min0 lee said:


> Only with each other.



rimshot


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Only with each other.


----------



## urbanski (Jan 1, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Your Lats are HUGE brah!



ah i feel the manlove. 
hello ignore list


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL, You Put Jesus on your Ignore list and there will be Hell To PAY!!


----------



## JDub (Jan 1, 2010)

FUCK CosmoYukonEarp and the gestapo!!!


----------



## JDub (Jan 1, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> LOL, You Put Jesus on your Ignore list and there will be Hell To PAY!!








WWGJD????


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 1, 2010)

JDub said:


> FUCK CosmoYukonEarp and the gestapo!!!


I have never had a problem with Jhawk, but I laughed my ass off at his sig:



> *And I looked, and behold a bodybuilding site...
> and his name that ran it was Wyatt Earp, and Heat Miser followed with him. And power was given unto them over Anabolicminds.com, to moderate with a ban, and with delete, and with an edit, and with the other moderators of the Forum.*


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2010)

supp dems. yesterday I went around to radar o'reilly from MASH's house, anal raped his entire family - including his teddy bear Pookie.

I'm feeling a little guilty, think I better call him and confess. What's the best way do you think?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 1, 2010)

Just chewed up a Darvy..........


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 1, 2010)

Shoot me a darvy over here brah!  Yeah, jayhawk was the only mod over there that I could stand.  That Wyatt Earp/Cosmo cock had serious personality issues.  I mean, what a fukking loser.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Shoot me a darvy over here brah! Yeah, jayhawk was the only mod over there that I could stand. That Wyatt Earp/Cosmo cock had serious personality issues. I mean, what a fukking loser.


 
Heat Miser was a good fella too . . had a SOH. And I always got on with Cosmo, he fking repped me 500000 pts at one stage! IDK, AIDs must be a terrible affliction to live with 

Anyway, if we didnt get kicked out of AM, we wouldnt have found this gold mine!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 1, 2010)

Werd!  B5150 was okay.  He repped me with his 500000 rep stick once.  I never got along with cosmo.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2010)

btw roids . . got offered the hook up for some gears from one source . .

. . Effer wanted $500 for 10mls Test E . . W.T.F.

This country has got it's priorities all fucked up. 

I dont want to stay a notBig like Ponyshow, but Im sure as hell not paying that!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 1, 2010)

j-pet said:


> btw roids . . got offered the hook up for some gears from one source . .
> 
> . . Effer wanted $500 for 10mls Test E . . W.T.F.
> 
> ...


 
Fuck that.  You go through that in a few weeks.  You can get 10g powder for just over $100.  I'd tell him to take his 10mls and shove it down his cock.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2010)

I remember that was four favorite poison back in the Bnut days.  You fukkin showered in that shit!


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol 500$ is a lot for test. I get mine soo much cheaper. When I start working out, I'll be a BIG


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Fuck that. You go through that in a few weeks. You can get 10g powder for just over $100. I'd tell him to take his 10mls and shove it down his cock.


 
lol, he must have thought he'd hit the jackpop as I was look for 50mls for the year. 

jesus is right, bigDom is still out of reach. You'll have to hook me up with this powder roids. Fuck, I could make a fortune with gears at that price!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Can you get CEL products into Aussie world?
> 
> If so...Just run a Pplex/Mdrol bridge.
> 
> You'll feel weird without test but you should get big for sure.


 
What's the longest you ever ran mdrol/pplex Jay?  Also, how much?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm just gonna cruise on 10mg pplex till I get back and get on some testE.  I think the PHs may have made my hairline receed a bit.  That shit is scary.  I've never lost any hair before.  I've ordered some finasteride in case.  I've never had a single side from anything except some slight fatigue on sdrol.  Hell, I even had full blood work done by my doc when on test & tren and everything came back normal, last summer.


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Hey Chris, im tired of hearing about "when" you get on gears, this and that, yada yada yada
> 
> Motherfucker....If you dont get geared in the next week, im driving to NJ to implant a Fina pellet in your temple!
> 
> You think i wont do it? huh? ANSWER ME DAMNIT!



LMAO

When i make my next Order of Gears from BNut, i'm gonna get my test and Dbol, and a Tub of Chunky Peanut butter and reach Bigsby status

Until then, i'll just Abuse this Mdrol at 30mgs ED for 10 weeks straight. I'm 4 days on and my back is starting to twitch really oddly. Is that normal?


----------



## urbanski (Jan 2, 2010)

j-pet said:


> supp dems. yesterday I went around to radar o'reilly from MASH's house, anal raped his entire family - including his teddy bear Pookie.
> 
> I'm feeling a little guilty, think I better call him and confess. What's the best way do you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Just shave the dome like Al and rock the durag.


 
Upside down shades on your dome works too.


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Yes, those are back pumps, and it happens sometimes.



Well, it has never happened to me before. But when I was sitting at the Security Desk checking out the cameras, the right side of my back started twitching like it just did 6 lines of coke.. 

I also read that Androgenic Gears crap on your hair line.. Roids is about 35 yrs old, so with the Pplex, it'll only speed up the process.


GEARS!!!

And i still don't know where on the body to Inject Test.. Anyone ever do it between the Toes?


----------



## JDub (Jan 2, 2010)

GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Word! $50 tribulus is how i get down my friends, nothing but the best!
> 
> Hey Chris, im tired of hearing about "when" you get on gears, this and that, yada yada yada
> 
> ...


 
he wont want it implanted in his temple . . . . .


----------



## Tesla (Jan 2, 2010)

j-pet said:


> he wont want it implanted in his temple . . . . .


 



Chillin' with a Darvy and Jack and Coke. 



Thanks for giving me a semi with that pic, Dub!!!


Been mowin' Chicken breasts and New Yorks steaks for 3 days.......gonna have to fully stock up when the Test fairy arrives.


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2010)

OMG, a million points to JDub for the very excellent JO material.. that bitch is fucking sweet.. maybe i'll post a picture of my Very First g/f who stole my virginity


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2010)

Just finished working out with my Older but much smaller brother. He has much to learn. And he is such a pussy. Could barely do half of my routine.. 

I'm only day 4 on 20mgs ED with Mdrol.. when shall i switch over to 30? Monday?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2010)

you fucking gear monkeys, im gonna get Big naturally . . unless the tren fairy truely does make it. Test Ace/Tren Ace - whats a good cycle? Just in case you know?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2010)

If this is your first tren cycle, you could prolly get good results with Tren @ 100mg/EOD and test @ 150mg/EOD.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> If this is your first tren cycle, you could prolly get good results with Tren @ 100mg/EOD and test @ 150mg/EOD.


 
About 8-10 week cycle for the short esters roids? 

And Im not worried about hair loss, Im receding anyway and 0-clipper my noggin and everywhere else every few weeks. That nandro-dick doesnt sound like fun though.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 2, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Just finished working out with my Older but much smaller brother. He has much to learn. And he is such a pussy. Could barely do half of my routine..
> 
> I'm only day 4 on 20mgs ED with Mdrol.. when shall i switch over to 30? Monday?




shit,.... pop that bitch up to 50mg 



j-pet said:


> About 8-10 week cycle for the short esters roids?
> 
> And Im not worried about hair loss, Im receding anyway and 0-clipper my noggin and everywhere else every few weeks. That nandro-dick doesnt sound like fun though.


It doesn't matter what you take,.... I still see a non-big status for you in the future.


----------



## rubberring (Jan 2, 2010)

*Look at me. Hello? Who's there? I'm talkin'... Hello? Who is this?! Jackell.. is that you?! roids?!! Bark twice if your in Milwaukee... Is this Wilt Chamberlain? Have the courage to say something!!! Hello?!!!

*View attachment 26587


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2010)

rubberring said:


> *Look at me. Hello? Who's there? I'm talkin'... Hello? Who is this?! Jackell.. is that you?! roids?!! Bark twice if your in Milwaukee... Is this Wilt Chamberlain? Have the courage to say something!!! Hello?!!!*
> 
> View attachment 26587


 

Lol, look who the cat dragged in! welcome home rr!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2010)

Ni Zhao RR!  DRSE lives!  Welcome home!  You'll love it here.  


Yes, jake!  8-10 weeks.  There's no waiting for it to kick in with the shorter esters.  Just stick it and you're getting jackeder in 24-48 hours.  I'm gonna do testE when I get back state side.  It takes a coupla weeks to kick in, but yo only need to pin 1xweek.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Ni Zhao RR! DRSE lives! Welcome home! You'll love it here.
> 
> 
> Yes, jake! 8-10 weeks. There's no waiting for it to kick in with the shorter esters. Just stick it and you're getting jackeder in 24-48 hours. I'm gonna do testE when I get back state side. It takes a coupla weeks to kick in, but yo only need to pin 1xweek.


 
nice! So no frontloading, that will be cool!


----------



## Saney (Jan 3, 2010)

50mgs of Mdrol ED would kill me. My bitch liver couldn't handle that.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 3, 2010)

Sup sippers!  Had a fun night of debauchery last night.  Didn't go anywhere, but a coupla mates came by for some pints.  We decided to call this bloke to get hooked up with some hash, but never could get in touch.  So, this one cat remembered that back in september, they'd found a hemp plant growing wild, just down the street from here.  He was like "well, if it weren't frozen, we could blaze some of it."  I was like fuck, go get it and we'll microwave that shit!  So, he brings down this big ass plastic grocery bag full of this frozen plant!  We're talking buds and all!  So, I throw that shit in the MW for about 10 minutes and my entire apt ends up smelling like a mixture of hemp and collard greens.  It was friggin beautiful!  It came out completely dried and we must've had a dozen or so grams of it.  So, we rolled it up, not really knowing what to expect, or if it'd be any good.  Within 10 minutes, we're all fairly baked.  It was almost as good as any of the cheap stuff I've ever had.  Best of all, it was free.

We then dry out the rest of it and my mate decides we need to make some brownies.  This other guy chimes in that he's got a box of brownie mix in his room; I had butter, corn oil, and eggs, and my matges gf brought us down some plates.  So, next thing you know, the whole kitchen's torn apart and we're going to town, boiling tree in oil, mixing batter, etc.  Eventually, we end up with a big ass pan of brownies.  It was like a b'day party.  The three of us end putting away the entire batch.  By midnight, we're all so baked, we're borderline retarted.  That was actually the first time I've had pot brownies.  This reminded me of the college days.  It was just like a scene from half baked.  Good times!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 3, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I wonder what test suspension and methyltrienolone would be like?


 
I'm sure methyltrienolone would be great for bulking & strength.  Only problem is you can't get real methyl-T anywhere and it shuts the liver down in a matter of days from what I unnastand.  It is sold as cheque drops nowadays and it's mostly just used by powerlifters before a meet an extra burst of strenght.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 3, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lmao thats awesome!
> 
> Free tree is always good tree as far as im concerned! 10 mins in the nuker sounds insane. Back when i would grow guerilla style in the wooded area i had in Long Island, id dry the male plants out in the regular oven @ around 150-200 as not to overcook it and destroy the thc.
> 
> ...


 
I'm heading out in 18 days!  I can't wait to GTFO of here.  It's -26C outside right now.  I'm gonna miss some of the crazy times and the fellas over here, but it'll be good to get back.  They offered to renew me over here, but I don't want to stay in China forever.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 3, 2010)

I just took 4 percocets amd a zanbar an hour agio, now time to listen to some jazzz music and write here at 2am....Blaise Cendrars has nothing on me, Henry Miller was a saint compared to him thouggh..;;I don't care hpow many times a guy can write about pussy and cunt it;s when you can write from within it that you;ve mastered the universe..cest la vagine ///..selah bitches and good riddance for the night.. oh yes Hola and Aloha


----------



## urbanski (Jan 3, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I'm only day 4 on 20mgs ED with Mdrol.. when shall i switch over to 30? Monday?


how big are you?
20 should be fine the rest of the cycle unless you're feeling nothing at all.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 3, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I'm gonna do testE when I get back state side. It takes a coupla weeks to kick in, but yo only need to pin 1xweek.


 
Same here knigglet.........you use 23g, 25g, or 27g needles to inject in your glutes??.........I'm gonna go 25g at 1.5 " length for injection.


----------



## Saney (Jan 3, 2010)

urbanski said:


> how big are you?
> 20 should be fine the rest of the cycle unless you're feeling nothing at all.



i'm 5'4, 163lbs.  11%BF, Penis is about 8 3/4 inches. 

I'm like Geared Jesus, but Cooler


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 3, 2010)

whats up kneegros!!!!

So is this a place for us degenerates to spew anything we want?

I know I've been away for a while but I'm back!

Bitches.


----------



## urbanski (Jan 3, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> i
> I'm like Geared Jesus, but Cooler



thats not saying much.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> whats up kneegros!!!!
> 
> So is this a place for us degenerates to spew anything we want?
> 
> ...


 
Willp, wassup mah good knigg?..........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I just took 4 percocets amd a zanbar an hour agio, now time to listen to some jazzz music and write here at 2am....Blaise Cendrars has nothing on me, Henry Miller was a saint compared to him thouggh..;;I don't care hpow many times a guy can write about pussy and cunt it;s when you can write from within it that you;ve mastered the universe..cest la vagine ///..selah bitches and good riddance for the night.. oh yes Hola and Aloha


 
haha, we have a contender for this sickest cunt here! Watch out sane, you're going to have to pull something out of your basement!


----------



## Perdido (Jan 3, 2010)

My new favorite thread.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Willp, wassup mah good knigg?..........


 
Hey Al, not much, just the same ol shit. Glad to be back and be able to say what the hell I wanted. I just couldn't deal with those retards at BN and then AM started to get lame with faggots.

Still with the merlot and p-rips?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Still with the merlot and p-rips?


 

Need you ask?  

This place seems solid............could be our home for a while from what it looks like........ You sprayin' up hos as usual??


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> whats up kneegros!!!!
> 
> So is this a place for us degenerates to spew anything we want?
> 
> ...


 
OMFG!  We thought you were dead!  WTF have you been all up in?  Yes, BNUT was full of a buncha lame ass faggots.  But, we picked up some good CT'ers and formed a secret society for like minded degenerates like yourself (you may have an honorary membership coming your way).

Yes, we can be as nasty as we wanna be here.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 3, 2010)

Squishy Indy bud, Sailor Jerry Rum and Orange Gatorade, and a Darvy goin' while watchin' Da Jets punish Da Bungles.  

Just chipped ya a Darvy, Roids........Enjoy........


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 3, 2010)

Got it!

GYCH!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Need you ask?
> 
> This place seems solid............could be our home for a while from what it looks like........ You sprayin' up hos as usual??


 
Fuck yeah man! Had a fair amount of them. Good stuff. 

Sprayed up this one Euro chick from the Czech Republic. Been here like 8 years or something but still has that accent. Nice pair of tits, nice ass. 

I remember banging her for the first time in the doggy position and I was like holy shit what an ass. So I had to spray up her ass of course.

I met her online and we were talking and she came off kinky as fuck. Talking about wanting to do bondage with rope and shit like that. We never did it though.

She had a little hairy bush too. Not like a huge moss pit but a little tuft of hair above the vag. I like that though. 

So yeah I tore her up. Way different than the american broads we're used to.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 3, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> OMFG! We thought you were dead! WTF have you been all up in? Yes, BNUT was full of a buncha lame ass faggots. But, we picked up some good CT'ers and formed a secret society for like minded degenerates like yourself (you may have an honorary membership coming your way).
> 
> Yes, we can be as nasty as we wanna be here.


 
Word! I was alive. Just not feeling BN and AM at work anymore. And facebook kept me busy with mafia wars and shit. 

For you Roids, I also sprayed up a colored broad. She came over and brought this awesome weed so we smoked up and then I sprayed her up. It's been years since I had a colored and they really do suck a really good dick. She was pretty nice too. Wasn't ghetto at all, well spoken. Nice tits, nice body, nice ass, bombs.

That weed she had was ridiculous, I'm banging her and at the same time I'm high as fuck wondering that the fuck I was doing. Almost zoning out.

Turned her around, destroyed the puss and sprayed up her ass of course.

She lost an earring at my place and I later found it. I should text her up and tell her to stop by and "pick it up".


----------



## Tesla (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice Will.........My last Landlord in Diego was from Da Czech.....She was quite nasty..... 

Looks like were achieving "original BN" CT status here..........

Need to get Doogie Howser and opfor in here now!!

Edit: Haven't tapped a Color since '02...........Yes, they give incredible head.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 3, 2010)

Lately I've been banging this one broad. Shes ok. A bit of a freak in that she likes me to stick 4 fingers in her vag. 

She also likes me to AP her really hard and hurt her. 

The good thing is that shes got no uterus or something so she can't get pregnant so I can just creampie it up.

I also AP this other broad. She wasn't the best looking but she was craving the cock really bad. Something about not getting dick since April or something. So I said sure why not.

She came over and she really had a hairy bush. I had to go to the garage and get the weedwacker out. Anyway, she wasn't kidding about the lack of dick. I'm pounding it and she kept telling me to stop because it was hurting. So I'm getting upset, cutting me off midstroke etc. 

Finally I busted on her and then I wanted some more but she said she was too sore to do it. I'm all aggravated because I dropped some liquid cialis so I'm sporting mad wood still. 

Anyway she falls asleep and I'm sitting there in bed with a raging hardon. So I just reach over pull down her underwear and start entering her from behind. She's still soaked which was great and she let me AP it even though it hurt.

Freakin whores....


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 3, 2010)

what's with the "your post won't appear until a moderator approves it first" crap?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> what's with the "your post won't appear until a moderator approves it first" crap?


 
Never seen that..........did you try and post sum10 real nasty???

I haved no idea, Bro!!!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 3, 2010)

I was just writing another AP story. Along the same lines as the one I wrote about the euro broad.

WTF!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 3, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Hopefully my boy is working the frontdesk....Free whey shakes, free tan, P-rips in the parkin lot.


 
Fuck........wish I had a gym set-up like that........

BTW........check your PM at BN Jayv......


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 3, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> WB piazza!
> 
> Glad to see the CT circle has formed like Voltron again. This site seems effin righteous w/out all the superhomo mod heroes.
> 
> Gonna get a latenight SFW session in shortly. Hopefully my boy is working the frontdesk....Free whey shakes, free tan, P-rips in the parkin lot.


 
lol superhomo mod heroes

Hey, is it true that you auditioned to be on Jersey Shore?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Word! I was alive. Just not feeling BN and AM at work anymore. And facebook kept me busy with mafia wars and shit.
> 
> For you Roids, I also sprayed up a colored broad. She came over and brought this awesome weed so we smoked up and then I sprayed her up. It's been years since I had a colored and they really do suck a really good dick. She was pretty nice too. Wasn't ghetto at all, well spoken. Nice tits, nice body, nice ass, bombs.
> 
> ...


 
Unsensored AP stories fucking rock! Nice material chief.

I'm hitting town toms, got that backdoor AP chick ready to rock on my word. Have picked up this pneumatic drilldoe to pump one end while I work the other. Gonna have a hard time competing with this  MFer, but Im going to give it my DRSE-best


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 4, 2010)

LMAO!  Smoking tree and banging czechoslovakian and coloured broads online from the internets!  Awesome stuff willp!  Damn, now I know why I missed your perverted, degenerate, tubby ass!  :lmao:  You gotta catch us up on all the AP stories!  THis is awesome, all this unrestricted perversion!  We shoulda found this joint a long time ago!


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 4, 2010)

So this is where all you degenerates have gathered!

I was wondering WTF happened over at AM. the Mods there were a total bunch of 

Good to see Willp was made his return - whats up nig?

Did you guys have a decent new year? I ended up working security at a bar the whole night, but started chatting up a barmaid and she kept slipping me shots of whiskey the whole night. By 2am when i finished i had a pretty healthy buzz. 

She was asking me what i was up to after work, and i was like nothing, just going home. She invited me along to some houseparty where everyone was getting trashed and the p-rips were flowing freely. After drinking a ton of free booze, i walked the chick home and ended up Aping her.

The best part was i was so wasted i thiught it was a good idea to slip a finger up the A while i was fingering the puss. She was clearly shocked and didnt know what to do so to try and avoid it she jumped on top and started to give up the AP.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 4, 2010)

An even better AP story wasn't posted! That sucked. 

Maybe I cussed in it too much or sum10.

I'll have to rewrite it later.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jan 4, 2010)

this thread is disgusting! its sooo depraved and immoral it makes me want to vomit!


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 4, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> this thread is disgusting! its sooo depraved and immoral it makes me want to vomit!



I love it


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 4, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> An even better AP story wasn't posted! That sucked.
> 
> Maybe I cussed in it too much or sum10.
> 
> I'll have to rewrite it later.


 
Wot?  Better than the last one?  You must've done something wrong.  This is anything goes.  Maybe it wasn't nasty enough.    Try again!


----------



## Saney (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh snap! We Got my Fat B'Ballin New Jerseyian WillPiazza back! And Doogsy.

Hey, maybe since we're aloud to shit on ppl here, we should somehow get that Goodskie and Hadi back in here for another Flame War.. I can remember the good old days at Bnut.

Yesterday before I left work around 6:30am, my ex g/f of 9 months hit me up and felt like she had the need to tell me she was fucking doods behind my back the whole time we dated. 

Haven't slept well since then. It's either because of that or the Mdrol 50mgs ED.

R.I.P. Desoxymethyltestosterone 2005 - 2010


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 4, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Oh snap! We Got my Fat B'Ballin New Jerseyian WillPiazza back! And Doogsy.
> 
> Hey, maybe since we're aloud to shit on ppl here, we should somehow get that Goodskie and Hadi back in here for another Flame War.. I can remember the good old days at Bnut.
> 
> ...


 
Fuck it!  Just tell her you were fucking others behind her back, even if you weren't.  Let her lose some sleep over it also.  

BTW, I think you're the reason the govt keeps banning these PHs.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 4, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> So this is where all you degenerates have gathered!
> 
> I was wondering WTF happened over at AM. the Mods there were a total bunch of
> 
> ...


 
What's up Mr. 

Nice job on giving her the shocker!!! Did you make her lick it afterwards?


----------



## Saney (Jan 4, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Fuck it!  Just tell her you were fucking others behind her back, even if you weren't.  Let her lose some sleep over it also.
> 
> BTW, I think you're the reason the govt keeps banning these PHs.



LOL, I only ran one Phera Cycle... I liked it. So many NotBigs at my Job keep asking me if i'm Juicing.. Orals are Juice!

How much test a week is good for a fat person like me? 500 or 600?

EDIT: I should have told her that I was sleeping with everyone, but I didn't. Doesn't mean I wasn't though 

I cheated on her with some fat ass farm chick.. she smelled like a god damn thing of Hay.. She was good at riding though, i'll give her that much.

My brother bought me a Body Grooming shaver. And i shaved my hairy ass back.. You guys should see it.. its pretty sexy


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 4, 2010)

Speaking of I have to nair my back soon. 

I apply the shit with a back scrubber thing. Just plop it on back there and rub. Then wait a few minutes and then get in the shower and rinse and scrub it off. 

Works well if you have to do it yourself.

I have to look into the back trimmer thing though.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 4, 2010)

Werd!  I've naired the back also.  It's a bitch, especially when you can't reach certain parts.  

If you're gonna stay on some gear sane, I'd just do a low test dose, around 200mg/wk.  But, if you don't have the diet and SFW routine in check, I'd get that in order first.  Otherwise, gears ain't gonna help much.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jan 4, 2010)

sippers...the nair does nothing for my chewbacca back!  But i do have a cute little demlet that lives across the hall who cant get enough of the mooch.  When the neovar is kickin in she has to shave that thing once a week....of course i give her a tip when shes done!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 4, 2010)

You fags trim your junk? I do on occasion. But it sucks when the hairs grow back, they freaking prick the base of your junk. Itches.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm gonna trim my junk tonight I think

Test E at 300-400/wk for 10 weeks is what I think I'm gonna go with.


Edit: I just sent Joseph from BN the linky here.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jan 4, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Werd! I've naired the back also. It's a bitch, especially when you can't reach certain parts.
> 
> If you're gonna stay on some gear sane, I'd just do a low test dose, around 200mg/wk. But, if you don't have the diet and SFW routine in check, I'd get that in order first. Otherwise, gears ain't gonna help much.


 


Ponyshow said:


> I'm gonna trim my junk tonight I think
> 
> Test E at 300-400/wk for 10 weeks is what I think I'm gonna go with.
> 
> ...


 

why you fags low dosing everything?


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm gonna trim my junk tonight I think
> 
> Test E at 300-400/wk for 10 weeks is what I think I'm gonna go with.
> 
> ...


 
Fuck that, go with 500mg at least. I did that back in the Spring and no sides.

I probably could've gone with 750.

I also think the juice threw off something as far as acne goes. While I had nothing while I was on, about 3 months later my chest broke out something fierce.


----------



## Saney (Jan 4, 2010)

Yea I think 200 would be too low for a fat bitch like me. I seriously just woke up from a three hour nap. I'm about to get up, eat my bowl of cheerios and SFW


----------



## Saney (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh, i forgot to tell you guys, that I got my penis sucked on three different times last night. 

1st during a movie "The Happening" (which sucked)

2nd In the sack before Night Night time.

3rd In the morning right before she had to go to work. 

My dick hurts.. but my Nuts are in love!


----------



## urbanski (Jan 4, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> e Mdrol 50mgs ED.



oh now thats just crazy dude


----------



## urbanski (Jan 4, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> My brother bought me a Body Grooming shaver. And i shaved my hairy ass back.. You guys should see it.. its pretty sexy



shave "urb" in your back and we'll talk...


----------



## Saney (Jan 4, 2010)

All the hair is gone...  

And if anyone's name is gonna be on my body, it'll Be Jesus'. For him i'm thankful for being a Bigsby.


----------



## Saney (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 4, 2010)

I took test @ 800mg/wk.  But, that was whilst I was on tren.  If you wanna crusie on it, I wouldn't go over 300mg/wk.

Speaking of roid rage, I smashed my portable stove this morning!!!!  All I did was bang on it out of frustration when it kept shutting off by itself.  The fukkin surface was apparently made out of ceramic, so it broke into 1000 pieces.  Everything over here is so fukkin cheap and shitty over here!  I think they export all the descent shit to the US and sell all the fucking garbage over here.  Now, I got no way to heat up my goddamn eggs & noodles for brekky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I took test @ 800mg/wk. But, that was whilst I was on tren. If you wanna crusie on it, I wouldn't go over 300mg/wk.


 
Sorry about the stove Roids.......


How long can you cruise??

I was gonna run Clen/T3 with it after it kicks in and I heard about 300/wk was a good # for that.  

(2) 8-10 wk cycles starting next week to get me to June!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 4, 2010)

On test, let's see.  You can cruise forever basically as long as you dose it at 250mg/wk or less.  If you use a long ester, like test-e or test-c, you should prolly plan on going at least 10-12 weeks.  Cuz, you'll be on for at least 2 weeks before you even notice anything.

BTW, great news boyz!  Since I've stopped taking any tren products, and I'm just cruising on 10mg p-plex ED, I've finally gotten my horney back!!!!  What a relief.  I'm back to a normal  sched!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 4, 2010)

Evening demlets.  I hope ya'll have been holding it down.  I was shaving my bait and tackle after letting it go for too long.  I don't recommend Nair for that kind of job.  That shit'll burn skin, just saying...  F*ck that noise. 

NEway, I was doing walking lunges at the gym today and BHG's sister was spotting me, she's a fucking horse I tell ya, almost DR material...almost.  Ya'll heard from BHG?  That fuck's crazy.

I thought about getting a orange spray tan on New Years and auditioning for Jersey Shore but my Guido Fist Pump needs some work.

No AP to speak of.  Dry spell from hell.  I'm stuck in the fucking Gulag with the Wankmaster 9000 listening to Captain Reach Around and the DRSEs.  It's like listening to Goodbye Horses 24/7 with a tuck-back or Sum10 like that.

What are you kneegs up to this evening?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2010)

Good to hear your back on a regular  schedule. 

Using Test E..........was thinking 250/wk for 10 weeks......4 weeks off.......Then another 10 weeker at 250/wk. to get me to June....

Or just go 500/wk for 10 weeks.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out who's who in here, from BN. Did we pick up more guys or sum10 too?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, we picked up a buncha new like-minded degenerates from AM.

Yo, Al.  I'd go 500mg for an actual cycle.  I'd only do the 250mg if you're cruising between cycles, in lieu of PCT.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Yes, we picked up a buncha new like-minded degenerates from AM.
> 
> Yo, Al. I'd go 500mg for an actual cycle. I'd only do the 250mg if you're cruising between cycles, in lieu of PCT.


 

Yo Roids.......what gauge needles you use to draw and inject(glutes).....I was gonna go 21g to draw and then 25g or 27g to inject(glutes).....Since I don't have a fatass I'm guessing 1" length should be good??

Maybe 1.5" in length? 

BTW...Buncha like-minded De-gens around here I'm sure will join us it appears.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 4, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Evening demlets.  I hope ya'll have been holding it down.  I was shaving my bait and tackle after letting it go for too long.  I don't recommend Nair for that kind of job.  That shit'll burn skin, just saying...  F*ck that noise.
> 
> NEway, I was doing walking lunges at the gym today and BHG's sister was spotting me, she's a fucking horse I tell ya, almost DR material...almost.  Ya'll heard from BHG?  That fuck's crazy.
> 
> ...


hell it was probably fucking BHG himself dressed in a wig. He would already need a bra for those uberly large man boobs.  Maybe he was hoping to hook up before you auditioned for Jersey Shore so he could become famous.


He must like your "Guido Fist Pump".....


----------



## JDub (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 4, 2010)

JDub said:


>



Yessir?  You have the floor.


----------



## Saney (Jan 4, 2010)

This BHG guy sounds like a faggot.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 4, 2010)

JDub said:


>


you sir are repped.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry knigg-knogg.......You're right.........I didn't even know WTF I was doin' 20 years ago and didn't even ask questions........just geared with big ass Horse needles and kept my pie-hole shut........



Just ordered about 10 mins ago.........


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 5, 2010)

Now, you wanna talk about simplicity, here's how I do it.  This is also THE only way it should be done, the roids way.  I buy 20g/1.5" (syringe with needle) to draw.  Then, I get a pack of 23 or 25s (needle only).  I draw with the 20s, toss out the needle, then poppa 23 or 25 on there to shoot.  This way, you don't have to switch the needle twiced.

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2010)

I just ordered a pack of 21's and 25's both with syringes.........probably only needed needles for the 25's..........guess I can just draw with the 21's then pop the 25's off the accompanied syringe and put on the syringe I drew from.  

Why am I making this so difficult?  .........I can pop the needles off the syringes and exchange them, right?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2010)

They were both Exels..........can I just pop 'em on and off and exchange 'em ???


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> yes. Yes you Can!


 
Thanks kniggerachi.........I'll leave my order as is then. 



lol.........WTF is this?.... 

Edit: I already invited Joseph, but he can't access this site from work.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 5, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I just invited DayDay, Josh, Joseph and DT to the CT.
> 
> The more the merrier i say


 

Yo, dem-generates!  The Niagara Balla has arrived.  Took me forever to catch up on 7 pages of GICHisms, but I noticed a few AP stories.  I see I'm gonna have to show you guys how to post a story.  

Those who followed my old Paravol log know I'm a bit of a canine, but I've been on a decent roll of late.  Probably tomorrow I'll share a good one.  Think Jays gym lot tree sessions and substitute doggery.  Details to follow.

BTW, I feel like a gears pimp.  I bought like 12 bottles of "tren" from TF for 20 and 15 a piece and sold 3 on Ebay the New Years Sale price of (wait for it....) $212.50!!!!  I had spent slightly over 2 bills for all of it, so now it's like I got 9 ottles for maybe 15 bucks TOTAL once you add my costs and profits.  Roughly 2 bucks a bottle for my cost after all is said and done.  Can't beat that!


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 5, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I just invited DayDay, Josh, Joseph and DT to the CT.
> 
> The more the merrier i say



Josh?


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 5, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> This BHG guy sounds like a faggot.



I know right!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I just invited DayDay, Josh, Joseph and DT to the CT.
> 
> The more the merrier i say


 
josh the mod? lol, who will post at BN while he's here?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 5, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> This song is Guaranteed to give you gear rage when it comes on in the Gym
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yikes dem, that ish was harsh to listen to.  Why would you do that?!  You need some classic sh*tty jams to hit those PRs in the gym.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











I hate my gym.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 5, 2010)

Who the hell is BHG?

Big Hairy Gash?


----------



## independent (Jan 5, 2010)

I see the debauchery continues  Im jealous of all this gear talk, makes me want to do something dumb.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope I get as Jerked and Tan off Test E as I did while on The One!! 

You don't wanna know who BHG is, Droppin-L's.


----------



## independent (Jan 5, 2010)

Can someone help this guy out?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...oing-score-fri-good-sex-supp.html#post1948010


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 5, 2010)

Word, I should get some gears too. My bloodwork came back fine on Accutane. I could probably get away with doing gears.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2010)

Werd Willp, Gear it up with JayV, Roids and me........we need to get as jerked and tan as possible by late Spring for coldies at the jacuzzi.....I think the gear might help my shoulder and joints as well.......win win situation


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2010)

I was saving up for a nice Gear cycle.. was gonna cop some Test and Diana

but now, i can't get them as soon as i wanted because last night some Nigger Kicked the Mirrors off my car.. Now i gotta fork up 500$ for the insurance to fix that shit... dinged up my doors and scratched the paint... FUCKING NIGGERS DIE!

Would you like some fries with that nigger burger?


----------



## independent (Jan 5, 2010)

The nigs used to chase me for my bicycle as a kid. Never liked them since.


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd Willp, Gear it up with JayV, Roids and me........we need to get as jerked and tan as possible by late Spring for coldies at the jacuzzi.....I think the gear might help my shoulder and joints as well.......win win situation



Dont forget me demlet!


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2010)

Yea... well, i live in the worst part of the Country for Kneegrows..

"Hey Jamal, my nig, what are you doing this Monday Night Yo?"

"Sup dog! I feelz it be a good time to go trash on some white person's car, who works for a living and doesn't collect welfare."

"Oh shit son! I was just about to reckon the same thing yo.. Damn nigga we are like connected on a higher level or sum10."

Anyhow, i had to wake up early (yes i got my dick sucked after i woke up) and me and my ex went to walmart and found some Black Ducktape so i could temporarily attach my mirrors back to my car so i could drive legally..

ugh.. This Mdrol is only letting me sleep 3 to 4 hours at a time.. and it fucking SUCKS!!!


And this is a song I workout to when i do Lunges

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RMx2435hP4


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Who the hell is BHG?
> 
> Big Hairy Gash?



Beauteous Handsome Guido


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm fucking bored here at work!

So what should I do? I have these 2 girls that I've already sprayed up. They're ok looking. Nothing to brag about. It's been almost a week since I've gotten laid.

I really don't feel like talking to them but I guess I have to in order to get some trim.

one of them has a huge bush and would probably want to stay over. Which I guess is ok since I can wake up at 3am and roll over and pound the puss again if I want to.

Should I just deal with them and get the ass anyway?


----------



## independent (Jan 5, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I'm fucking bored here at work!
> 
> So what should I do? I have these 2 girls that I've already sprayed up. They're ok looking. Nothing to brag about. It's been almost a week since I've gotten laid.
> 
> ...




I would invite bush girl over and shave her pussy. That could be fun.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 5, 2010)

I could do that.

Maybe the tool rental store will still be open after work today and I can pick up a set of hedge trimmers.


----------



## independent (Jan 5, 2010)

You really need to take pics and share.


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Damn bro, what kinda car???
> 
> I bet the big'n you were pounding didnt tell you that her babys daddy was fresh out of the joint.
> 
> ...



I have no idea why my car was chosen for damage.

all I know is that it looks like a hot piece of shit with it all duck taped up.

I'll take a picture of it so ya'll can laugh a lil

and why does this Juggernault think I'm stupid for using 30mgs ED of Mdrol?
I'm a bigsby damnit! I can handle that shit!


----------



## On3Musta (Jan 5, 2010)

long time no see fellas ! 

whats new with all you dems ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2010)

your niggaz got nothing on the abo's around here yo. 

Rape your cat, eat your trash, call your mum a cunt . .  all before breakfast


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd Willp, Gear it up with JayV, Roids and me........we need to get as jerked and tan as possible by late Spring for coldies at the jacuzzi.....I think the gear might help my shoulder and joints as well.......win win situation


 
looks like I got a new job on the upandup - gonna require a full medical, so prob good thing Im not geared. Gonna be working underground at this gold mine, got this fully decked out gym there and swimming pool! Gives me some more time to sort some gear out - none of the fkers will stealth it here, fk customs worse than gestapo.

dam dems, hit this broad around the corner last night. rocked up and she's on the couch in her nurses uni, unbuttoned surrounded by toys. Said help yourself to beers in the fridge, take a seat and programe the show.

No big muff like willp likes it, nice and smooth, start her on the small buzzer, work her up to this industrial fkg jackhammer. Got too much so I pound her one, let loose over all her titties and she's scoops it up and guzzles the lot. 

drink a few more beers, hump her one more time then she says she has work early in the morn so I take my cue and fk off home. In bed by nine, sweet dreams


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2010)

Supp shaft gobblers,
Gears can't get here fast enough.........I'm weak as fuck from this goddamm Flu.........almost 2 weeks of this effin' Flu/Cold BS has all my energy drained

Anyway.......Hopefully the gym and all it's New Year's resolutioners will be calmed down by the time I start hittin' it heavy again.

Guess I'll hit the store and start stockin' up steak and chicken for the freezer........If I remember correctly from way back in the day, I was an eating effin' machine while geared on Test.

My chick left me this Peppermint lickety lube stuff that's suppose to get hot as fuck when they suck your cock and jerk ya........she says she'll be pissed if I break into it before she comes back next weekend......I kinda wanna LHJO with it and see what all the hype is about.......she brings over this pink pussy combo ass thing that looks like a fleshlight and all this lube and shit and expects me to not touch any of it til she comes back....WTF .......She used to work in one of those sex shops a while back is what she told me



Edit: Nice work, Jakell....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2010)

damn ponyshow, advice is do the crime and beg forgiveness later - Id be LHJO all over that shit!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2010)

Werd J............It's funny that most of us Degens ask questions on here that we already know the anwers to.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 5, 2010)

hey Al, has your AARP hooked you up with some good antiflu drugs?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> hey Al, has your AARP hooked you up with some good antiflu drugs?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2010)

YouTube Video
























Willp and Dubs are probably the only ones that know wasssup here!!!! 


Gotta love The Cobra!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 5, 2010)

lol is he burning a blunt?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2010)

Certainly looks like it!!  


I miss Mad Dog and The Cobra.


----------



## JDub (Jan 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Willp and Dubs are probably the only ones that know wasssup here!!!!
> 
> 
> Gotta love The Cobra!!!!!!!!!!



Is that the homey from the Pirates who threw a no-no on acid?  My friggin hero.  


...and now, because it's my thing lately (no time for posting, work crushing soul) here is another random hottie.  Lets go with a stoner theme this time...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, thats all good dubs. personally I like a little monkey.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I remember The Cobra.  I believe he preferred coke to blunts.  I can remember being at a game after he'd already jetted for the Reds.  We were kids and our dad took us...we were in the outfield right behind him and some DRUNK mug in front of us was railing on him all night, funny as hell.

Some vendor was like "Ice cold Coke here!!!" and the drunk dude was like "Cocaine...that man right there!!!" and "Parking, you effin' BUM!!!".  Sp, the Cobra did like he was scratching his back and flipped dude off w/o even turning around.  Funny stuff.

Back when he was a Buc they used to put a Cobra image up in the lightboard.  They'd play this cool snake charming Arabian sounding music on the keyboard during.  Good memories.  Speaking of Buc legends, I met Phil Garner once.  Spent the weekend at a rich friend of my brother's.  While there we went to some social party and Garner was there.  I was prob like 7 or 8 and approached his ass for an autograph.  He was cool and did it.


----------



## Vance (Jan 5, 2010)

Sup bitches?!

Was gonna put some Chapelle up in this bitch but gotta wait until I have 25 posts before I post links.

Nice to find it's a new year and Jake is still a not-big.  Good to know some things in life you can rely on...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2010)

Vance said:


> Sup bitches?!
> 
> Was gonna put some Chapelle up in this bitch but gotta wait until I have 25 posts before I post links.
> 
> Nice to find it's a new year and Jake is still a not-big. Good to know some things in life you can rely on...


 
Yeah, such a lofty goal to attain too. NeoVar anyone?


----------



## Vance (Jan 5, 2010)

Weren't you on about cycling now anyways?  I'm starting a cycle next Thursday if that helps.

GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2010)

Vance said:


> Weren't you on about cycling now anyways? I'm starting a cycle next Thursday if that helps.
> 
> GICH!


 
im cycling LHJO with RHJO . .  sharing is caring my man!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I remember The Cobra. I believe he preferred coke to blunts. I can remember being at a game after he'd already jetted for the Reds. We were kids and our dad took us...we were in the outfield right behind him and some DRUNK mug in front of us was railing on him all night, funny as hell.
> 
> Some vendor was like "Ice cold Coke here!!!" and the drunk dude was like "Cocaine...that man right there!!!" and "Parking, you effin' BUM!!!". Sp, the Cobra did like he was scratching his back and flipped dude off w/o even turning around. Funny stuff.
> 
> Back when he was a Buc they used to put a Cobra image up in the lightboard. They'd play this cool snake charming Arabian sounding music on the keyboard during. Good memories. Speaking of Buc legends, I met Phil Garner once. Spent the weekend at a rich friend of my brother's. While there we went to some social party and Garner was there. I was prob like 7 or 8 and approached his ass for an autograph. He was cool and did it.


 

Nice!!!!!!!!


Garner and Foli were solid up the middle!!!!!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, my older brother spotted him and dared me to do it so I was like okay.  "Hey, are you Phil Garner?"  LOL.  Mug prob wasn't expecting it at some rich folks party.  Wish I knew where that autograph was today.

Another funny Buc story, I was good friends w/ a black kid and we were always getting into shit at his house when we were like 12-14.

He had an older brother, 17, who was the resident bad influence who could always get us booze and weed.  Their dad ran a night club and was always out til all hours and their mom worked out of town, so their place was party central.

My mom assumed his dad was a lot more straight laced than he was so it was cool for me to hang out there all weekend most of the time.  My friend would jack a bunch of money from the club's petty cash (somehow not locked up, just in an office, wtf?) and we'd get pizza, cigs, weed, cab rides wherever, etc.

Anyway, his brother was a serious pimp and was always taggin' something.  The one night he and some of his friends were there and were on the phone w/ Stargell's daughter talking about sneaking over to his house.

I can still remember like it was yesterday him saying "I wanna go but that mufukkah would bust us effin' his daughter and come out swingin' a bat!!!  Eff that!".  Still cracks me up.  Needless to say, they didn't go.  Pops was a big mug and I bet that swing could do some damage!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2010)

You must be outta hghUp, braah


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 6, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> im outta everrrything. Things are gonna be tight for a couple of months. I may have to pull a smash and grab @ GNC soon.


 
In my teens we used to steal the sht out of things at this one GNC in the hood.  They had a super old white guy working there alone so I'm sure it wasn't the first or last time things got jacked from that store.

This one time my friend was sporting one of those M1A flight jackets and stuffed a big ass Gainer's Fuel into it.  It was way too obvious but the guy was clueless.  I yanked one of those old school mineral succinate formula's from Champion's Metabolol line.  That thing was terrible.  Tabs that were uncoated and scraped the throat all the way down whether you put 'em down w/ water or or whatever.  Stuff was brutal.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 6, 2010)

Baseball had a lot of notbigs playing in the 80's.

So any of you homos dealing with the new years resolutions crowds at your gyms?

Not me, it's like a ghost town in that bitch. Which is fine with me. I think they come in earlier though after work. I go in around 9.

You can tell they were there though. The plates aren't racked, and you see 25's and 10's on the bars for benching. lol

Fags.


----------



## independent (Jan 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Baseball had a lot of notbigs playing in the 80's.
> 
> So any of you homos dealing with the new years resolutions crowds at your gyms?
> 
> ...




Yea we have a bunch of them now too.  At least there was this new hottie, fuck she had a hot little ass. Shes got an ass like a 10 year old boy. I could probably palm that ass in one hand. Had my lady give me a bj while thinking of that ass.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice!! Not much trim at my gym. It sucks.

I think all the trim goes there after work so by the time I go they're long gone, at home with a dildo shoved in their box before going to sleep.

Sluts.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> So any of you homos dealing with the new years resolutions crowds at your gyms?



I can't stand it brah.  It's like these retards have never heard of racking weight or sum10.  I can't train after work anymore because everything in the gym is in use.  The Curl Rack, the Curl Benches, even the Curl Chair, they're all in use.  Dems evening doing standing room only curls!  Madness!

I could go in there and start hitting it hard with my not-big status during peak hours and scare all the resolutionists into leaving.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 6, 2010)

And these fucktards put on the plates with the labels facing outwards.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> And these fucktards put on the plates with the labels facing outwards.



I've got stoopid weights at my gym.  They're rubber coated, round, and have a bunch of holes in them.

Best I've seen has been random clips on some of the Hammer Strength Machines and Smith Machine.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 6, 2010)

I've barely been able to get there lately w/ all the crazy snow we've had.  My car had a huge drift behind it and it's a RWD so not great in the snow anyway.  Been having to hit up dbells at home.  Pretty limiting.  The gf's car is dug out but it's like pulling teeth getting her to go.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 6, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> I've got stoopid weights at my gym. They're rubber coated, round, and have a bunch of holes in them.
> 
> Best I've seen has been random clips on some of the Hammer Strength Machines and Smith Machine.


 
LOL!!! No way!! That's the funniest shit I've heard of.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 6, 2010)

So I'm going on a date tonight. Seems like a nice girl, have a few things in common and all that bullshit. 

Should I still cialis it up? lol


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> So I'm going on a date tonight. Seems like a nice girl, have a few things in common and all that bullshit.
> 
> Should I still cialis it up? lol


 
That better be rhetorical.


----------



## Trauma1 (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought I recognized this thread title. 

What up, peeps?


----------



## independent (Jan 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> So I'm going on a date tonight. Seems like a nice girl, have a few things in common and all that bullshit.
> 
> Should I still cialis it up? lol



Cant hurt to take it.  I have never tried boner pills before, am I missing anything?  My lady cant take a very long pounding so I never bothered trying it.


----------



## independent (Jan 6, 2010)

Trauma1 said:


> I thought I recognized this thread title.
> 
> What up, peeps?



Its all good over here.  Send my love to the douchebags at AM.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jan 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> And these fucktards put on the plates with the labels facing outwards.


 
I haaate that!  I have no idea why that shit bothers me but i HAAAATE that!



Trauma1 said:


> I thought I recognized this thread title.
> 
> What up, peeps?


 

werd up main!


----------



## independent (Jan 6, 2010)

I wrote a post and it said a mod had to verify it, whats up with that? It was clean too.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 6, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> I haaate that! I have no idea why that shit bothers me but i HAAAATE that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It fucking sucks because it's harder to take off of the bar with your fingers. Then you have to twist the damn plate around to put back on the weight tree.


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

Time to call the Insurance Company!! 500$ down the pooper. Thanks Shamere and Mutumbo

I still need to snap a photo for you guys of my Kneegrow rigged Mirrors.. i'll brb with it 

And today i'm hitting the shoulders!! My weak ass is only pressing 120lbs!!  i'm such a turd..

And my weak ass only did 230lbs on the Flat Press Monday.. I don't ever wanna do a hard diet ever again... it stole all my strength


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Time to call the Insurance Company!! 500$ down the pooper. Thanks Shamere and Mutumbo
> 
> I still need to snap a photo for you guys of my Kneegrow rigged Mirrors.. i'll brb with it
> 
> ...


 
sane, Im starting to think you're not the degenerate pervert you make yourself out to be. You joined the glee club with the other poindexters? 







Where the fkg stories chief? You're not at AM now so cut loose son!


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL Ok... fuck it


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 6, 2010)

whatup demlets


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> What up DD!?
> 
> Hows the legal situation goin? still up in the cabin?



LOL, He's on the run... Better than getting 10 years in the Slammer..


----------



## Tesla (Jan 6, 2010)

I WANT MY GEARS!!!!!!!! 


Sippin' a Jack & Coke watchin' the GMAC Bowl.........

I dreamt about gears last night.........ever since I ordered I can't stop thinking about gears

My chick was all worried about me ragin' while on the gas........she's like "you're not gonna smash my face in for no reason, are you?"


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 6, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> What up DD!?
> 
> Hows the legal situation goin? still up in the cabin?




Yeah still up in the cabin, working at a good ass restraunt up in gaitlinburg, shit has fuckin died up here since then..... Been told if im straight laced for 5 years on probation my record will be wiped. Fuckin blows, better than being in prison though i guess. And I get to r-rip it 2 days outta the month. Used to every day


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I WANT MY GEARS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sippin' a Jack & Coke watchin' the GMAC Bowl.........
> ...



Shoulda been like as long as you dont go on any bitch fits i wont go on any roid rages


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I WANT MY GEARS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sippin' a Jack & Coke watchin' the GMAC Bowl.........
> ...


 
should have said no, but yo puss and ass going get some. Oh yeah!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 6, 2010)

j-pet said:


> should have said no, but yo puss and ass going get some. Oh yeah!


----------



## JDub (Jan 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


----------



## Tesla (Jan 6, 2010)

YouTube Video













Willp is Pete "The Killer" who is also Sally Ball's Brother.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2010)

JDub said:


>


 
yeah dubs, thats all good and all, but this is the unrestricted site son. Titties, arse and puss, maybe some DRSEg, it's all legal tender! 

edit: I'd rip those mull leaves off with my teeth!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 6, 2010)

j-pet said:


> should have said no, but yo puss and ass going get some. Oh yeah!


 
Shoulda told her that's up to her.  As long as she doesn't piss you off, no worries.  

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 6, 2010)

Roids.........you need a prip?....I'll shoot one way, way East for ya...........just scored sum squishy Indy and I'm more than half-baked right now


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...really-have-bigger-penises-2.html#post1948757

nasty small penis texan!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Roids.........you need a prip?....I'll shoot one way, way East for ya...........just scored sum squishy Indy and I'm more than half-baked right now


 
Werd! I scored some hash last night.  I'll be blowed up here in a bit!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2010)

seriously dems, I'm cleaning up on this SE!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 6, 2010)

I promised some AP stories so here's a pretty good one. I've known this girl for a good 5 or 6 yrs. via aol and yahoo...talked about hooking up many times but eiother she moved away temporarily or schedules didn't match or whatever. I had pretty much given up a while back though.

She's a freak and a half, into getting toed up, roughness, etc. So I would message her now and then to bs and see if I couldn't get an opening.

Well, she was about to move to NC so I suggested we finally hook up since we may not get another chance. She agreed to blow me only which works for me.

So, being a freak, she wanted to do RH so that ppl might see in passing. We ended up meeting at my gym's parking lot so I could work out afterward...ended up getting a killer ass bj....popped way sooner than usual since she had pro skills.

Talked for a while in her car, and since I was C'd up, I was soon enough ready to go again. After a few mins I told her I wanted to hit it and she was down. So, I hit it there in the car and left the condom and the wrapper...

The funniest thing is she has a bf that's okay w/ her doing things but still got pissed at how I left it there in the car. When he was loading up the car for her move 2 days later he found it and was pissed...lol. Marked my territory like a pissing dog!

Had her swallow both loads, called her a c_msl_t, choked her as she blew (she's into all that).  I figured I should make it count since it'd prob be my only shot.  She's now a little pissy that she has a brushburn on the back of her neck from the car's upholstery...was bitching about it scabbing up.  Funny stuff.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 6, 2010)

Classic!!   Who is this Niagraballs?  Sounds like JayV.

I'm fuggin bored as hell over here.  There's like two feet of snow outside and I'm mostly done with classes.  First prip of the day down the hatch!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 6, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Classic!!  Who is this Niagraballs? Sounds like JayV.
> 
> I'm fuggin bored as hell over here. There's like two feet of snow outside and I'm mostly done with classes. First prip of the day down the hatch!


 

It's Josh.  BTW, I found an awesome thread at steroidology.  It's in the XXX forum under "pics of my ex".  Started w/ one bitter mug and now a bunch pf guys have exposed exes that had let them take pics....hilarious.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2010)

josh the BN Mod? lol, hanging with us degens :thumbsup:


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 7, 2010)

Can't be!  That's gotta be a different Josh or JayV.  Josh would never strangle a bitch!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 7, 2010)

Shit! Everyone is a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's a friggin swordfight up in this fukker!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 7, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Can't be! That's gotta be a different Josh or JayV. Josh would never strangle a bitch!


 
It's me.  You don't remember my Paravol log?  WillP can attest to the depravity there if you don't.  I didn't strangle her really, just had her by the throat and by the hair at other times while getting serviced.  This girl was def down w/ all that.    Can't pull all that w/ just any girl but this one you could, so I did...lol.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 7, 2010)

Werd!  That's awesome knig!  I definitely owe you some reps for that!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 7, 2010)

It was Ben, I'm pretty sure.  He disappeared just before AIDS-Virus came on.  I never knew Josh was as depraved as the rest of us.  What a nice surprise!  And, one helluvan intrance!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 7, 2010)

I think it'd be uncool to reveal someone's true ID if they wanted to keep that undercover, but I'll say it's none of those you guessed.  Ben took some time away after going through a bad breakup I believe, but he's back and posting there.  I don't know him all that well but he always seemed decent to me.

One more story for the moment though.  This one always cracks ppl up.  Back when I was living in Branson it was a lot harder to score trashy ass since the population just isn't there the way it is in KC.  Much less as far as numbers to draw from.

Anyway, I was on AOL one day and ended up chatting in a local room w/ a girl from town who said she worked housekeeping at a local hotel there.  My ex did HK for a while so I used it as an in to get the convo perved up.  I mentioned hearing her stories about finding all manner of nastiness in rooms and she confirmed finding jizz, rubbers, etc.

I quickly scoped out that she wasn't opposed to jizz getting on her under normal circumstances, as iopposed to accidentally while cleaning a room.  Smooth segue', I have to say.  So she came around to confessing how she loves to knobslob and loves jizz, etc.  She was saying how skilled she was, but didn't have a pic....

So, I figured I'd go ahead and take the chance based on her preferences and whatnot.  So I told her she should stop by and show me these skills she had bragged about.  She agreed and showed up within like 30 mins.  When I answered the door I was like uhhhhh....

Bia wasn't just fat, she was a damn TROLL.  I was pretty damn disappointed but at that point I was like screw it, I'm getting blown.  Not like anyone saw me w/ her so what the hell.  Long story short, I'm glad I went w/ the flow because the head was phenomenal.  Like top 5 ever and so submissive that you could be a raw bastard w/ how you talked to her.

I ended up having her over whenever I felt the need and it was pretty cool.  After a time or two she started getting rides over from this friend.  The friend wasn't down for anything but I kicked it up a notch just to see the reaction.  This girl would service me in the bedroom while her friend watched tv in the living room.  So, one time I facialed her and told her to go get a paper towel from the kitchen.

The look on the friend's face as the glazed bia walked by her was priceless.  She was like wtf???  It was the best.  One time a couple friends showed up unannounced to pick me up for the club and busted me w/ her there.  That wasn't fun...lol.  All in all, a fun contact to have though.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome dude!  That's up there with sane's stories!  I got some good ones from the past I could share.  You've prolly seen some of them at bnut though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2010)

Been tuning this chick on the net . . she's coming over! Dropping some C, AP story coming up demlets! AP story!


----------



## JDub (Jan 7, 2010)

T-Virus = Vitruvian.  AN rep


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 7, 2010)

No forced stories but I did meet this HOT MILF on OBC.  She's 42 but has a tight body and is very sub.  Loves it when I "make" her do things and handle her rough.  Even pulled a2m on that one.  Known her since like June and still hit it every couple of weeks.  A keeper as booty calls go.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
whats up guy...


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I promised some AP stories so here's a pretty good one. I've known this girl for a good 5 or 6 yrs. via aol and yahoo...talked about hooking up many times but eiother she moved away temporarily or schedules didn't match or whatever. I had pretty much given up a while back though.
> 
> She's a freak and a half, into getting toed up, roughness, etc. So I would message her now and then to bs and see if I couldn't get an opening.
> 
> ...


 
Great story man!!!! Way to treat that whore like one!!! Props!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> It's me. You don't remember my Paravol log? WillP can attest to the depravity there if you don't. I didn't strangle her really, just had her by the throat and by the hair at other times while getting serviced. This girl was def down w/ all that. Can't pull all that w/ just any girl but this one you could, so I did...lol.


 
Yes I remember. Then you started taking stuff that does nothing and it calmed you down at BN. LOL

Welcome back!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 7, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Anyone have any forced AP stories?


 
Kinda. Not sure if this qualifies but close enough I think.

A month or so ago this girl came over to bang for the first time. She said she hadn't had it in like 6 months. Anyway I pound the puss, spray her up etc. We're laying in bed bullshitting and I get hard again and want some more ass. I get on top of her and she's like it's sore, please stop. I keep trying and she wouldn't let me in. I'm like shit! So I stop, I'm all pissed off and go to the living room to watch TV while she's in bed.

About 5 minutes later she comes back and tells me to go to bed. I thought she wanted to fuck but she didn't. I'm like WTF. So after 5 minutes of laying in bed I reach over and pull down her underwear and start rubbing my johnson up and down her asscrack and her vag. She was still wet. I'm doing this for a bit and then finally put it in. She was resisting but I knew she liked it, whore. 

So I'm all in and start pounding it faster and then got on top of her so I could pound it harder. All the while she's like "ow it hurts", that just made me pound that shit more lol

I finally shoot it all over her stomach, wipe it off with a sock and go to sleep. Afterwards she's like "you happy now".

Fuck yeah I am slut!!


----------



## independent (Jan 7, 2010)

Everyone is popping vitC around here like its candy, am I missing something? My lady cant take a real long pounding anyways so I never tried it.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 7, 2010)

That's the thing. You need a bitch that'll want to fuck for a while. Otherwise it's a waste.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 7, 2010)

Recently got some C from Sten.  Much better than Innovative. Stuff still takes forever to kick in though.  For me Vitamin V kicks in way faster so I may start doing a low dose of V w/ a normal one of C.  May also see if the daily 5 mg of C on the commercials is effective.  I wonder if it's still super wood or just avg.


----------



## independent (Jan 7, 2010)

Where do you guys get your vitc from. I'll give it a shot, she can deal with a sore pussy.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 7, 2010)

I get mine from innovative peptides. Works well.

Anyone have better suggestions?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 7, 2010)

Innovative'c C was pretty hit or miss for me.  I bought some from Sten and it was good.  Good pricing too.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 7, 2010)

What is this Sten you speak of?


----------



## independent (Jan 7, 2010)

What about the sponser here, CEM?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 7, 2010)

Google sten labs.  If you get on the mailing list they send out insane sales.


----------



## independent (Jan 7, 2010)

So what dosage do you guys use?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2010)

I down like 10 mg a day from Innovative Peptides.......works good for me....plus has lowered my blood pressure.......probably should just drop to 5 mg/day.......but when I wanna go off on the lady I hammer down anywhere from 25-50 mg a couple hours before my sesh!!!!!!!!!!!

Sten seems to be cheaper.........$25 for a 30 ml vial as opposed to $40 at Innovative


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 7, 2010)

You got a girl now Al?


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2010)

Damn ya'll!!

I woke up to another Blow Job this morning. Life could be worse.

I decided to never do Gears again because I don't know anything about them. I guess SD isn't a PH... Cheerios aren't a great thing to eat while on cycle.. w/e i quit

One of my best friends died last night. I don't wanna talk too much about it because it's painful. 

I'm also announcing that i'll be taking a leave from this Paradise for a while. Maybe i'll come back a new man.. On Gears maybe?

Until then. Farewell!

P.S. Next time i post a pic, i'll be Uber Jacked'ness


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> You got a girl now Al?



Just one I hammer on a fairly consistent basis.


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2010)

Where's a good place to get some dumbells cheap?.........I wish I could find a good garage sale sumwhere.

Yeah knigg..........It's novelty for me too, but the fact it lowers my BP when taken ED is a Win Win.

My gear has been shipped.

But those dicknoses over at RLS haven't sent my darts yet and I can't seem to get them on the phone......They already charged my CC.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Its en route i guarantee you.
> 
> They ship stupid fast.


 
I hope so........they said they would e-mail me with a UPS Tracking #.

Exel 21's & 25's..........It's been a while GearedJ.......do the needles just twist off or pop off


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> .
> 
> Excels have leur lock tips, its like a twisting motion but its non threaded. just a lipped edge that keeps it on. guess you can say its a twist/pop off.


 
Nice.......Got both with syringes so I'll twist off and exchange after drawing.......

I swear I want my GEAR NOW.......I've been obsessing over it ever since I ordered.........I do remember back in the day that I really enjoyed practicing medicine without a license.


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol I got someone to steal me some needles. So I'm good. Soon come the test and Drol


----------



## independent (Jan 7, 2010)

You guys really need to try the sustanon redijects from Mexico, 18 gauge horse needle ready to rock. Fuck those were rad. Hell they might have been 16 gauge.


----------



## urbanski (Jan 7, 2010)

^^ i'm not sticking that in my ass


----------



## independent (Jan 7, 2010)

urbanski said:


> ^^ i'm not sticking that in my ass



Yea they hurt a little. Sustanon kinda sucks anyways, wasnt worth the pain.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> You guys really need to try the sustanon redijects from Mexico, 18 gauge horse needle ready to rock. Fuck those were rad. Hell they might have been 16 gauge.


 
When I geared back in College in San Diego I think that fucker was a 16 g  .........you needed to slam that fukker hard to break the skin

We used to get them in Tijuana at the Pharmacy.......It was so funny....like walking into a 7-11 to buy a pack of gum.....you just walk in and all the gear is on display..........The scary part was driving back across the Border........I had a bag full of needles once and a Federale pulled me over and made me give him my sunglasses(they love Raybans down there) and all my cash before he would let me go.........then took my darts 

Just happy he didn't put me in the hole


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2010)

I need to know what size needles to get so i dont feel too much pain injecting the susta.. Some one told me they can get their hands on 25 gauge or something. i wasn't sure, but if you can fill me in soon, then that person won't have to get shit i won't need..


----------



## MtR (Jan 7, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I need to know what size needles to get so i dont feel too much pain injecting the susta.. Some one told me they can get their hands on 25 gauge or something. i wasn't sure, but if you can fill me in soon, then that person won't have to get shit i won't need..


 

Get yourself some 23g and you won't have any problems.  25g will prob work but depending on the gear it might be hard to draw and shoot.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm gonna draw with 21's and shoot with 25's ( Test E ).

GearedJ can help you out, Sloot............


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks. the person said they can cop me some 25's for an Oil based Substance. I guess that will work. I wanted to shoot Susta 325mgs 1ML twice a week. I guess that'll be good enough. Then just to be simple, i'll do an Oral of some sort. Haven't decided on which to take though

I'll email Jay because he seems to be the master of all this.


----------



## MtR (Jan 7, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Thanks. the person said they can cop me some 25's for an Oil based Substance. I guess that will work. I wanted to shoot Susta 325mgs 1ML twice a week. I guess that'll be good enough. Then just to be simple, i'll do an Oral of some sort. Haven't decided on which to take though


 

A decently dosed Sust like the one you plan on taking may or may not shoot easy with a 25g but if it works then def go with it. I have no fucking patience which is why I use the 23g. Dbol dosed at 30mg per day would be a safe oral to start with.

gpzservices.com is fucking awesome btw.


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2010)

Whats gpzservices.com ??

Well, i'll see about getting some 23/1.5 needles for shooting.

What would you suggest for drawing?


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2010)

Would 1.0 length needle be ok for shooting in my ass and legs?


----------



## MtR (Jan 7, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Whats gpzservices.com ??
> 
> Well, i'll see about getting some 23/1.5 needles for shooting.
> 
> What would you suggest for drawing?


 

It is formerly getpinz.com. Cheap and fast as fuck. I had a box full of pinz at my door in 2 days flat. I bought around 200 pinz at it cost me about $44 shipping included. 

Drawing you can use 18's if you have them but I do just fine with my 23's.


EDIT:  I would use 1.5" for the glute shots and 1" for everything else.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh ok. I have much more fat on my ass then my quads.. Ok good. I'll just draw and shoot with the same needle (23) then i guess


----------



## MtR (Jan 7, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Oh ok. I have much more fat on my ass then my quads.. Ok good. I'll just draw and shoot with the same needle (23) then i guess


 

If you don't mind spending the extra 20 cents a shot you can draw with one and then change the pin and shoot with a fresh one.  I prefer it but it's not necessary.  Guess it depends on your budget.


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, i'm not really worried about 20 cents.. does it matter if i draw and shoot with the same needle? if it makes a difference i'll get other stuff..

I got someone already willing to "give" me some 23/1'


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 7, 2010)

gpz is good as hell.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Thanks. the person said they can cop me some 25's for an Oil based Substance. I guess that will work. I wanted to shoot Susta 325mgs 1ML twice a week. I guess that'll be good enough. Then just to be simple, i'll do an Oral of some sort. Haven't decided on which to take though
> 
> I'll email Jay because he seems to be the master of all this.


 
WTF you talking about Sus 325 @ 1ml per week? Its 250mg/ml and you should be pinning 2mls a week.

+1 on the dbol. If you thought you were a big fat fuck before hand, you will blow up like the mitchelin man guarenteed!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2010)

j-pet said:


> +1 on the dbol. If you thought you were a big fat fuck before hand, you will blow up like the mitchelin man guarenteed!


 
Yeah.......I got puffy on D-bol.......gets you strong as fukk, but didn't like the look..........

Gonna go Test E , Clen , & T3.........

.......plus I don't wanna do another oral abuser.........my liver is toast as it is.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yeah.......I got puffy on D-bol.......gets you strong as fukk, but didn't like the look..........
> 
> Gonna go Test E , Clen , & T3.........
> 
> .......plus I don't wanna do another oral abuser.........my liver is toast as it is.....


 
you pretty boys . . .  

anyways . . . was about to hit the sack last night about nine. Got this msg on the dating site, so I read it. Was from this chick who was attached, I generally dont fuck women in relationships or married. It's more a personal safety thing than a moral issue.

So I tells her. Attached = trouble, no thanks. Got a reply back with her spilling the beans about her boyfriend coming out, into B&D and all that shit, jsut needs a good fucking, aint had one in over a yr. So I sussed out her BF is some notBig working at McDs, so even if he did find out, who gives a shit.

So, I say come over, I got some chilled tunes, merlot, we can fuck and you can slip home with jizz dribbling down your chin before BF gets home from the late shift.

So she comes over at like about 11pm, Ive already dropped some C. ABout 5min of convo and she says look dont have much time, and gets down to the bizz. IDK, the C gives me this real slow but violent buildup. I dont usally blow on HJs either but this broad is hungry. I nearly blow the back of her head off and she's just taking it all in.

All C'd up, back into action within 5min. Drag her into the bedroom and just plow the fuck out of her. Blow again, she does the right thing by promptly leaving and allowing me to sleep. Crap sleep though, probably didnt need the C, as I was waking up boned up all night.

Man, neighbour was dark at me this morning. Prob. cause she wasnt getting the AP more than disturbances in the night.

God Bless The Internet Demlets!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice mah good Dem........blow that bitches head off


Power just went out for about an hour........missed the end of The Bama/Texas Championship game

Anyway....I decided to light some candles, Draw a hot bath, play some tunes on my Crackberry.......so I made the best of it and took the pipe loaded with Purple Kush into the bath.....took like 4 Prips ........put on sum Zeppelin and Sabbath on the Crackberry and just chilled in the hot bath til' the power came back on........I was almost bummed that the power came back..........Was soooooo relaxed in the bath.........I was gunna LHJO in the bath with that Peppermint suck/jerk lube that my chick left me, but the power came back on before I could pull the trigger.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Very nice mah good Dem........blow that bitches head off
> 
> 
> Power just went out for about an hour........missed the end of The Bama/Texas Championship game
> ...


 
sounds like a nice trip dem - shame about the interuption. 

My stash of party pills arrived today:

www.partypills.com

man, they threw in all these freebies too! I got hypnotics, elevates, giggles, hummers, exotics, and diablos . . . man, I got that backdoor wench inviting me to her sisters while she's housesitting, gonna get high as a girrafe's arse and put little white floaties through her filter system


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Al in the tub listening to jefferson airplane - white rabbit
> YouTube - Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas Bath Tub


 

lol.....wtf.......

I was bumpin' this though, GearedJ............

No Quarter!!!!!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## JDub (Jan 7, 2010)

No Quarter is the fucking jam broski!  PERFECT one to rock in a bath while tokin with the power out.  As sacriligeous as it is to cover Zep, A Perfect Circle actually does a pretty good version of that one.

FUCKING AWESOME that the gang has finally found our home.  I know I haven't been posting much these days, but I'll be back bitches.  Hold down the fort mah dems.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2010)

JDub said:


> No Quarter is the fucking jam broski! PERFECT one to rock in a bath while tokin with the power out. As sacriligeous as it is to cover Zep, A Perfect Circle actually does a pretty good version of that one.
> 
> FUCKING AWESOME that the gang has finally found our home. I know I haven't been posting much these days, but I'll be back bitches. Hold down the fort mah dems.


 
Got you covered, Dubs..........looks like a fun, geared, and debaucheras 2010 is among us


Here ya go, Dubs..........






YouTube Video












"Acapulco Gold, Anytime"


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 7, 2010)

About to dog a half cup of quinoa and some leftover turkey, both w/ BBQ sauce.  One good thing about KC, a good number of outstanding BBQ joints.

My fav place is called Oklahoma Joe's.  These mugs have the ultimate sammich called the Z-Man.  It's a kaiser bun w/ smoked briskit, mozzarella, an onion ring and BBQ sauce.  Chock full of sat. fat, but heavenly nonetheless.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

^^^^ werd~! +1!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

Fukkin hell knig, I think I got wood reading about that sammich!  I can't wait to gtf back to the states so I can savour some fat ass decadent amerrikan food.  I'm so fukkkin sick of stir fried shit.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

Nah, that's just a myth knig.  No one here actually eats cat.  But, they eat the shit outta some dog.  I've seen whole dog legs sold at a butcher shop.  It's a little freaky.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Nah, that's just a myth knig. No one here actually eats cat. But, they eat the shit outta some dog. I've seen whole dog legs sold at a butcher shop. It's a little freaky.


 
they do that same shit down in vietnam. dem gooks breed em special in cages then cook em up full moon. Also brew this snake and crow vodka, man too much makes ya ill from the venom, but a little sets you off like a tren-crazed Big!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool!  I haven't tried the snake/crow stuff.  But, they do have a drink with snake blood and  a shot of rice liquor.  It's supposed to give you energy and have some kind of aphrodisiac effect.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Cool! I haven't tried the snake/crow stuff. But, they do have a drink with snake blood and a shot of rice liquor. It's supposed to give you energy and have some kind of aphrodisiac effect.


 
ah yes, chinese NeoVar


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

Werd!  It probably does nothing like neovar.  Had a few pints and a few prips at a mate's place earlier, then had to go an review three classes for a final exam next week.  Didn't know htf I was gonna get through it.  Wasn't so bad actually, and it was prolly more entertaining than usual.


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

Do those fools speak English or do they spew that Chiner jive?

And +1,000 for that Perfect Circle No Quarter song. Those mother fuckers are the truth on some real shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Do those fools speak English or do they spew that Chiner jive?.


 
chinese cats are saying, WTF are those roundeye MFers on about now?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

Very few speak english.  Mostly just the students, and it's broken.  I can speak just enough of the Chinese jive to get around and shit.  I've gotten a helluva lot better since I've been here.  It's still a pain in the ass though.  I think I may have an accent or some shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

edited for editing


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

There's this pub called Shangrila, where they have a Chinese section and section that's mostly foreigners.  Folks are from all over in that bitch.  We were there a while back and there were these two western looking chicks who'd just walk up and start dancing in front of you, stopping just short of grinding against your package.  My mate started to wonder if they were for hire.  Turns out they were Russian broads and they were for hire.  So my mate ends up leaving with one.  He asked me if I wanted to chip in and take the other, but I wasn't down for that.  Apparently, there are a lot of soviet whores that frequent the pubs where foreigners hang out and solicit.  If I were into paying for AP, this town would be a goldmine.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> There's this pub called Shangrila, where they have a Chinese section and section that's mostly foreigners. Folks are from all over in that bitch. We were there a while back and there were these two western looking chicks who'd just walk up and start dancing in front of you, stopping just short of grinding against your package. My mate started to wonder if they were for hire. Turns out they were Russian broads and they were for hire. So my mate ends up leaving with one. He asked me if I wanted to chip in and take the other, but I wasn't down for that. Apparently, there are a lot of soviet whores that frequent the pubs where foreigners hang out and solicit. If I were into paying for AP, this town would be a goldmine.


 
hookers are Russia's greatest export. You should check out Dubai sometime chief. 

Paying for AP ain't my bag either, if I can't pull a broad with my nearBig Status and rugged good looks, I head home to give my LH a good raping


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Where's a good place to get some dumbells cheap?.........I wish I could find a good garage sale sumwhere.
> 
> Yeah knigg..........It's novelty for me too, but the fact it lowers my BP when taken ED is a Win Win.
> 
> ...


 
Check out craigslist for dumbbells and shit like that.

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Check out craigslist for dumbbells and shit like that.
> 
> GICH!



I've used the same dart supplier for years and always receive my shit within 4-5 days.  I can't friggin wait to get back and see the test fairy!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2010)

So the hairy muff girl came over last night. AP her for a while then sprayed up her ass. I was kinda tired so I only AP once. Got like 4 hours of sleep the night before and did legs last night before she came over.

I laid a nice 9-12 inch cum rope on her ass though. I was proud of it.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow,... damn. I have some reading to do,...again. Ive been running around like crazy for the past week, getting ready for my last semester, setting up internship and dealing with all the damn books i need, like fuckin 20 of them bitches. This damn cold front comes in to Ga outta nowhere,... and whole damn state shuts down like every school and my University is like the only fuckin' one still open.  Go figure.

Its fukin cold as shit, well, for Ga that is.
Wind chill is like 2 degrees this morning. And to top that off I barely could get outta my damn neighborhood, only to drive 45 minutes to campus on iced- ass roads.

ARGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On a side note,... I did meet this mad-crazy chic in Abnormal psyc this morning. I just might have to hit that.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

That's good news knig!  How hairy is that muff?  Does she have a trail up to the belly button and shit?  

Damn, this local hashish ain't too bad knigs!  I'm bored as fuck over here, havin' a coldie, a few prips, rockin out to some old school sex pistols I found on youku.com.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> That's good news knig! How hairy is that muff? Does she have a trail up to the belly button and shit?


 
It doesn't have a trail but it's pretty dense, like a forest. And it's kinda wide too. It could be trimmed but I've never had a bush like this so it's kinda exciting, a new thing.

I'm sure the novelty will wear off soon. Girls with shaved pussies are a dime a dozen anyway. Easy to find one of those.

She also gets wetter than wet. I love that.


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

j-pet said:


> if I can't pull a broad with my nearBig Status and rugged good looks



Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

Damn!  Only problem is you can't go down there face first if it's too wet.  I can't do it.  A nice glaze is fine.  But, if it's drenched and still flowing, ain't no way.  Does she also have multiple orgasms?


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

I had a girl who would get so wet, she would have to wipe several times during AP... I needed the break anyway, but damn she was a slippery slope. did feel good


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Damn! Only problem is you can't go down there face first if it's too wet. I can't do it. A nice glaze is fine. But, if it's drenched and still flowing, ain't no way. Does she also have multiple orgasms?


 
I haven't gone down on her. It'll be like putting your face on your front lawn right after a morning dew lol.

There are some girls that are shaved or trimmed and wet that I'll go down on. But this hair will probably tickle my face 

No multiple orgasms. She's a girl that I could care less about pleasing. It's all about me!


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> No multiple orgasms. She's a girl that I could care less about pleasing. It's all about me!



LOL My kinda man... 

High Five!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2010)

Very nice!!

Word, I don't suck either. In fact she texted me this morning how awesome I was last night. 

I think she's one of those girls that cums but doesn't really make it known. Some girls are loud and some you can't really tell.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 8, 2010)

So cold here that some of my pipes are frozen.  Not fun.  Another bothersome thing lately is I'm getting massive insomnia on this tren clone.  Doing that and a low dose of 4AD.  It's hard as hell to fall asleep on this stuff.  Anyone else tried it?


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I think she's one of those girls that cums but doesn't really make it known. Some girls are loud and some you can't really tell.



That's my favorite when they keep their mouths shut and keep it a secret. 

And I hate girls who take forever to orgasm.. Sex is great, but i usually don't like fucking for too long..


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> So cold here that some of my pipes are frozen.  Not fun.  Another bothersome thing lately is I'm getting massive insomnia on this tren clone.  Doing that and a low dose of 4AD.  It's hard as hell to fall asleep on this stuff.  Anyone else tried it?



You should try sleeping on some Bunk ass Mdrol at 30mgs ED.. thats fun


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2010)

I have some good stamina so I tend to fuck a little bit longer. But it depends though. If it's been a couple days since AP or JO etc.

I also find that the bigger the tits she has the less time it takes me to blow. Hmm.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 8, 2010)

On a lighter note, I think it's pretty funny that a guy w/ the highest post count of homoerotic sentiment is now calling me a faggot.  Priceless!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

Dude, I love the screamin'!  It's like listening to the engine to know when it's time to shift gears!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Dude, I love the screamin'! It's like listening to the engine to know when it's time to shift gears!


 
Word! Especially when they announce that they're going to cum.

It's like "that's right bitch!!!", then you fuck her harder!


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> On a lighter note, I think it's pretty funny that a guy w/ the highest post count of homoerotic sentiment is now calling me a faggot.  Priceless!



Dude, don't be a fag and fuck with me anymore. 

You're Cut off bitch!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 8, 2010)

Gotta love e-tough guys.


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

Tough guy? You're the fag with too much control over there in fag-ville aka BN

go abuse some fucking 4AD


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2010)

An e-fight!!

I remember these over at BN. Ahh the good ol days.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

E-fight!!!  ........are you gonna take that from him?  Fuck him up knig!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

That fucking faggot ass pussy fuck fruit.

I'll make short work of that wigger, wanna-be-bigger, cum slut

And during the aftermath, i'll drop some of this on his upper lip


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 8, 2010)

I suppose fantasizing about guys who work out being gay is common enough in that community.  I appreciate the attention....really it's flattering.  I just don't like you that way though.  I'm sorry.  You do make a good "bear" w/ the furry chest and whatnot.  You'll find a nice guy soon enough.

About me having too much power, is that a dom/sub reference or what?  I'm not sure I follow on that one.  Seriously, though.  Plrase do keep the laughs coming.  The thought of you acting so tough is enough to crack anyone up.


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh no! Not another gay joke!

Shouldn't you be at BN safe keeping the grand qualities of that site from awful ppl like us CT's??


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 8, 2010)

What I should be doing is ignoring a grown man that feels the need to start drama on an internet forum by calling someone a fag out of the blue via PM.  That's what I'll do from here on out.  The adults are talking.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, its a shame that he felt the need to ban me on BN. 

I don't like being Banned. So according to me, he started it.

Oh well, some over powered fag-Mod from BN can only mute me..

Maybe Big Ben will become Head Admin here so you can blow him for a Mod Job you fairy


----------



## independent (Jan 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Check out craigslist for dumbbells and shit like that.
> GICH!



And hookers.



Roids1 said:


> Damn, this local hashish ain't too bad knigs!



Wont they give you the death penalty for that over there?



Sanesloot said:


> I had a girl who would get so wet, she would have to wipe several times during AP... I needed the break anyway, but damn she was a slippery slope. did feel good



I had an ex who would get so wet that when she would ride me on top her pussy would be flow wettness down the sides of me. The sheets would be drenched. She had massive titties too. I used to rub her titties down with her pussy juice.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 8, 2010)

I may have to hit up Five Guys later today.  Been craving their burgers and cajun fries lately.  Plus they have Barq's Red Creme Soda on the fountain there.  Makes for an awesome cheat meal.  I wish I could find Barq's in actual cans or bottles, esp. diet.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Wont they give you the death penalty for that over there?



Nah, just a few years in the slammer!  They only pop a cap in ya if you smuggle the shit in.  That's what I hear anyhoo.


----------



## independent (Jan 8, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Nah, just a few years in the slammer!  They only pop a cap in ya if you smuggle the shit in.  That's what I hear anyhoo.



A few years in a chinese prison sounds fun.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 8, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> And hookers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love a woman who leaves my pubes drenched and balls dripping......you're going at it and then all of the sudden Gush, you got wring out your balls when you finish.....


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 8, 2010)

Ive got a question for my geared brothers. Ive been running PCT for 5 days now (Nolva and Clomid) and im feeling like shit!

Ive got a wierd "headache" feeling, my eyes are puffy and im having trouble sleeping. 

The Nolva is from Axio and the Clomid is GP Pharmaceuticals.

You guys ever experince this?

Those who dont workout need not reply.


GYCH


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

Your eyes are puffy? I've taken Nolva before and never had that issue.

Try changing your Pillow.

My brother went out the other night and bought a 100$ pillow lol He said he sleeps better now.

Maybe it's because you're Scottish


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 8, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Your eyes are puffy? I've taken Nolva before and never had that issue.
> 
> Try changing your Pillow.
> 
> ...



God damn it must be too much bagpipe playing!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 8, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Dude, I love the screamin'! It's like listening to the engine to know when it's time to shift gears!


ha! Until you get with a chic that sounds like she is being stabbed by a fuckin axe murder. I mean like...... scary-Blair Witch Project screamin bro. That shit will  make you stop and go 







Geared Jesus said:


> Classic BN E-fight threads!
> 
> =


Flipped through some of those,.... funny ass shit.


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 8, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Classic BN E-fight threads!



The Goodskie Roasts BN Thread is fucking gold!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 8, 2010)

first one i clicked on (last one) I read this:



> assfitter you need to man up and stop crying whenever someone says some shit to you.
> just like the other day i was fuckin *roids* in his anus and he started crying a little and i told him to take it like a man.  and thats what i mean son, u need to take it like a man too.



haha...


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 8, 2010)

...and by screamin' i mean like this bitch.....


YouTube - Screaming woman


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

I heard that shit gets you Jacked and Tan, so I took it, and now I pull so much fat tail... I've been a stud ever since.

Wish I could say the same for you, you Cheese Whopper


----------



## independent (Jan 8, 2010)

Heres a RHJO story. I woke up this morning with a piss boner and had to start touching it, Im thinking to myself should I save it for my wife so I can spray her good or should I dump it before work and feel good all day. I really didnt feel like waking her up because I dont have time and she usually doesnt like me waking her up that early. So I say fuck it and start jacking, Im thinking about this new girl from the gym shes like over 6 feet tall and has a great body. I start off sucking her tits working my way down to her pussy and right when I start to dump my load my wife rolls over and touchs me with her hand. I got all freaked out like a 14 old boy getting caught and jump up out of bed. Its kinda stupid how I felt, but she really fucked up my session. I just talked to her on the phone and she didnt mention it, not like I really care but I feel cheated.


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

You're such a lame, but funny ass biatch lol


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 8, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> When? You've never used gears. You ran nolva solo? why?



I just finished a test, EQ and d-bol cycle.


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 8, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Heres a RHJO story. I woke up this morning with a piss boner and had to start touching it, Im thinking to myself should I save it for my wife so I can spray her good or should I dump it before work and feel good all day. I really didnt feel like waking her up because I dont have time and she usually doesnt like me waking her up that early. So I say fuck it and start jacking, Im thinking about this new girl from the gym shes like over 6 feet tall and has a great body. I start off sucking her tits working my way down to her pussy and right when I start to dump my load my wife rolls over and touchs me with her hand. I got all freaked out like a 14 old boy getting caught and jump up out of bed. Its kinda stupid how I felt, but she really fucked up my session. I just talked to her on the phone and she didnt mention it, not like I really care but I feel cheated.



LMAO. Its same as when you hear someone outside the room when your in the middle JO. You get all nervous and shit


----------



## independent (Jan 8, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> LMAO. Its same as when you hear someone outside the room when your in the middle JO. You get all nervous and shit



The funny part is if were messing around I have no problem rubbing one off in front of her.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Heres a RHJO story. I woke up this morning with a piss boner and had to start touching it, Im thinking to myself should I save it for my wife so I can spray her good or should I dump it before work and feel good all day. I really didnt feel like waking her up because I dont have time and she usually doesnt like me waking her up that early. So I say fuck it and start jacking, Im thinking about this new girl from the gym shes like over 6 feet tall and has a great body. I start off sucking her tits working my way down to her pussy and right when I start to dump my load my wife rolls over and touchs me with her hand. I got all freaked out like a 14 old boy getting caught and jump up out of bed. Its kinda stupid how I felt, but she really fucked up my session. I just talked to her on the phone and she didnt mention it, not like I really care but I feel cheated.


 
I see problem here . . . try LHJO next time

GICH!

btw, anyone got any _I hassled by wife/GF so much for AP, it might as well been unconsentual_ stories?


----------



## independent (Jan 8, 2010)

j-pet said:


> I see problem here . . . try LHJO next time
> 
> GICH!
> 
> btw, anyone got any _I hassled by wife/GF so much for AP, it might as well been unconsentual_ stories?



Yes. Every saturday morning when shes trying to sleep in.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Classic BN E-fight threads!
> 
> Board Message=
> 
> ...


 

OMFG!!!!!!

I forgot about most of that shit. 

The Goodskie Roasts thread is fucking priceless.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> OMFG!!!!!!
> 
> I forgot about most of that shit.
> 
> The Goodskie Roasts thread is fucking priceless.




 That shit almost brought a tear to my eye!  I'd almost forgot there was a point where I had lost a lot of jackedness.    Seeing that made me wanna go mow a pound of steak and a couple bottles of Neovar.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Classic BN E-fight threads!
> 
> Board Message=
> 
> ...


 
haha classic!~ I like the idea of a roast thread. We should start one here!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/105548-roasting-thread.html#post1949641

 ^^^ The Roasting Thread - GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

j-pet said:


> haha classic!~ I like the idea of a roast thread. We should start one here!



I picked up some good material for the funny pic thread!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I picked up some good material for the funny pic thread!


 
who the fuck is that dem? he got bitch tits haha!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2010)

j-pet said:


> who the fuck is that dem? he got bitch tits haha!


 
That's Assfagtrainer.  

He was a glutton for punishment.......maybe Roids can find some of his Competition pics


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> That's Assfagtrainer.
> 
> He was a glutton for punishment.......maybe Roids can find some of his Competition pics


 
that's one sad looking bitch yo


----------



## JDub (Jan 8, 2010)

classic...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

That's some serious JO material there dubs!  I might need to ! 
I think I'll see if I can find the vid of her, heather hunter, and that blonde chick in a 3-way.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 8, 2010)

I think I found that chic Jake boned from the dating site,....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> I think I found that chic Jake boned from the dating site,....


 
which one? They're not showing up. . .

btw, just found that original reference to NeoVar by Big Ben . . lol, thanks to NeoVar his guns are that size! Imagine what would happen if he supplemented whey.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 8, 2010)

j-pet said:


> which one? They're not showing up. . .


hmmm... it was showing up? Ill try it again....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't see it.  Did you post it here?  That's a cool idea for a thread.  How about a "Pics of Recent AP Partners" thread.  Girls only sane!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

lol, the pants ride higher, the bra rides lower . . .

. . I could post a pic btw . . not sure if it's the right thing to do . .


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

Say wuttt???!  This isn't the bible thumping thread from AM.  This is the got-damn CT FFS!!!  Post that biatch up!  Otherwise, it's gulag time 4 sure!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

Fixed!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> hmmm... it was showing up? Ill try it again....


 






Did you mow on that blue-haired twat?  


You da man, Jake.........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Did you mow on that blue-haired twat?
> 
> 
> You da man, Jake.........


 
so STFU and rep me already!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2010)

j-pet said:


> so STFU and rep me already!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

WTF is it?!?!?!?!?  Blue hair?  Was this an old broad?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm just at work eating my ham and cheese sandwich and banana with my pepsi max to wash it down.

My coworker got put in a headlock by some 78 yr old patient lol I had to rescue him of course

two more ppl asked me if I used steroids tonight. Soon I will then they'll never have to ask again!

And +1 to Jake for making our very own roast thread. Now If only I can get that Josh guy to un mute me so I can crap on him.

Does anyone know how to get a hold of Goodskie by any chance?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

supp niggz,

just woke from my arvo nap. Practicing abstenence until tonite so no LHJO. 

Got given a box of exotic beers - this Tsingtao is not too bad roids! I popped a couple of Elevates to get me in the groove. 

Here's a picture of that broad from the other night - I would say she's more 26 than 62. whataya reckon???. Anyways, she's up for a 3some, so I'll be mentioning it to the nurse when I visit her tonight. 

Hopefully I will suceed where ponyshow failed miserably. At least he's got some cool lube I guess


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 9, 2010)

If you guys hurry, wheycheapdotcom is almost sold out of 2 lb. wheys for 7.50.  I just bought 3 suckas!  Hope egg nogg is good.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> If you guys hurry, wheycheapdotcom is almost sold out of 2 lb. wheys for 7.50. I just bought 3 suckas! Hope egg nogg is good.


 
Nice work Josh.  BTW, you have achieved honorary DRSE membership. Welcome to the club and enjoy all the privilages there are on offer.

Sane . . . remember what I said son. Just you remember


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks.  BTW, I just loaded two pics of a ho I sprayed up a few yrs ago.  Made a mess of her ass after a top notch bj.  It's on the "nudes of my ex" thread in the behind closed doors section at steroidologydotcom.  Errbody go expose the hoes and exes over there.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

j-pet said:


> supp niggz,
> 
> just woke from my arvo nap. Practicing abstenence until tonite so no LHJO.
> 
> ...



Damn Nick!  You gonna take one of each of them pills?  You're gonna rupture a synapse or some shit!  Good work on that AP!  You gotta get a 3some lined up with that chick AND post the pics up here knig!  Preferably a vid!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Damn Nick! You gonna take one of each of them pills? You're gonna rupture a synapse or some shit! Good work on that AP! You gotta get a 3some lined up with that chick AND post the pics up here knig! Preferably a vid!


 
Shit dude, I took 2x Hypnotics, and I was off chops for 4hours! Fucking intense! 

This shit is the real deal man, so similar to MDMA - old skool, not the shit you get on the street these days.


Im going to have another TsingTao . . cheers!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Shit dude, I took 2x Hypnotics, and I was off chops for 4hours! Fucking intense!
> 
> This shit is the real deal man, so similar to MDMA - old skool, not the shit you get on the street these days.
> 
> ...



Wait, say wut?!  I thought that stuff was for stronger wood.  You're saying that this OTC shit is similar to X?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Can someone recommend a top 20 list of the best Metal songs? Classic shit is fine but i want a mix of newer as well. Got another road trip planned for monday and need some decent tracks.
> 
> GYCH!



Air Supply is some good SFW music when you're geared.

GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Wait, say wut?! I thought that stuff was for stronger wood. You're saying that this OTC shit is similar to X?


 
this shit aint for wood, but would be a great addition to an orgy situation.

When I was on the road used to score pure mdma caps off these Israeli cats - this shit is just as good . .  and it's OTC herbal goddam!

As I said man, there's different types, Check it!


----------



## lennoxchi (Jan 9, 2010)

j-pet said:


> this shit aint for wood, but would be a great addition to an orgy situation.
> 
> When I was on the road used to score pure mdma caps off these Israeli cats - this shit is just as good . .  and it's OTC herbal goddam!
> 
> As I said man, there's different types, Check it!



who the hell makes that stuff?


----------



## urbanski (Jan 9, 2010)

sup CTers


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Got another road trip planned for monday and need some decent tracks.
> 
> GYCH!



Oh shit!

He's coming to Jersey to kick my fat, blubbed, hairy ass!

Oh and on my way to work last night, I was thinking about Jay Jay basically during the whole ride.... BECAUSE that fucking FireFly song came on literally back to back like four times..

Now I wanna workout to that shit.. I'm sure it'll give me Big Status before any shitty Test or Gears on the Market


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 9, 2010)

As a Steelers fan, I LOVE how the Bungles got bounced right out of the playoffs at home....by a rookie! It makes a bad Steelers season feel a lot better.


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2010)

Who played so far today?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 9, 2010)

Jets at Bungles earlier, Philly at Dallas now.  Somewhere Alan is practicing the wing flap because he promised to officially quit being a 'Pokes fan if Romo blew one more playoff game.<~~~Alan


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

That herbal stuff reminds me of bliss shots.  It was almost like a liquid X.  It gave you an extreme uber sense of well-bing, lots of energy, along with sort of an etherial feeling.  It also made AP 50Xmore intense.  The wood was prolly better than with VitC with heightened skin sensitivity.  Best AP enhancer I've ever had.  But, it wasn't really an AP supp.  Unfortunately, they don't make that stuff anymore.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Can someone recommend a top 20 list of the best Metal songs? Classic shit is fine but i want a mix of newer as well. Got another road trip planned for monday and need some decent tracks.
> 
> GYCH!


...Anything by Kalmah!!!!!  Good SFW music.



YouTube - Kalmah - Heroes To Us


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

Supp niggz. Interesting 12hrs to date. 

That young broad from the photo popped over at about 2am, stayed for an hour of AP then fucked off home . . Good Girl.

I Black Snaked it to the gym this morning, while SFW I could smell pussy coming off me, lol. Started to get half a mongrel so had to sit down for a while - luckily the gym was pretty empty!

Anyways, back to work tommorrow. Gonna pound some early am cardio this week. Eat a tonne of fresh fish.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

Crono1000 said:


> I'm confused...
> 
> do I... do I pee in his butt yet?


 
BTW, anyone ever help this guy out? This sort of thing is what the CT is here for, sharing stories and giving advices on issues of moral depravity. So, I hope someone helped to bloke decide whether or not to urinate in the guy's anus.

Anyhoo, time to do a prip or 3 and clean up this shithole apt of mine.  I'm getting fukkin sick of the goddamn BBC.  Talk about a buncha left-wing dribble.  If anything bad happens anywhere in the fukkin world, it is somehow related to "climate change" (notice it isn't global warming anymore, but climate change).  If there's a forest fire - climate change.  If someone gets shot in Afghanistan - Climate change.  If a child in Africa is born with AIDS - climate change!  Last night, there was also a conspiracy theory "documentary " about 9/11 being an inside job.  What a buncha fukkin quacks!  And, this is mainstream british media.  This shit makes MSNBC look like a right wing organisation.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> BTW, anyone ever help this guy out? This sort of thing is what the CT is here for, sharing stories and giving advices on issues of moral depravity. So, I hope someone helped to bloke decide whether or not to urinate in the guy's anus.
> 
> Anyhoo, time to do a prip or 3 and clean up this shithole apt of mine. I'm getting fukkin sick of the goddamn BBC. Talk about a buncha left-wing dribble. If anything bad happens anywhere in the fukkin world, it is somehow related to "climate change" (notice it isn't global warming anymore, but climate change). If there's a forest fire - climate change. If someone gets shot in Afghanistan - Climate change. If a child in Africa is born with AIDS - climate change! Last night, there was also a conspiracy theory "documentary " about 9/11 being an inside job. What a buncha fukkin quacks! And, this is mainstream british media. This shit makes MSNBC look like a right wing organisation.


 
If a child in Africa is born with AIDS, it's because those sick cunts were fucking syphalitic monkeys!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

Or the child was raped as a baby, as some people over there believe that having sex with a virgin somehow prevents AIDS.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Or the child was raped as a baby, as some people over there believe that having sex with a virgin somehow prevents AIDS.


 
Yes, Africa. Say no more. Anyway, I hear the chinese have plans to annilate the population and appropriate the resources.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow, that would be a shame! Things have gotten so much better over there since they gained their endependence from the Brits.


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2010)

Never heard of that stuff before. What does it do?


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> kills you appetite, gives mild euphoria, stimulates. they prescribe it to fatties. i bet one of your chicks has a bottle in their medicine cabinet. dont ask how i got mine
> 
> : X



lol I won't

my bro sfw this late all the time.. I'm just at work bored as hell... :-(


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> did you send nudes to one of the mods or something?
> 
> How did you become an elitist?.


 
DRSE privilages Geared One. 

At this rate, you will gain membership before sane . . . he continues to dissappoint . . there's a lot of ground for him to make up . .idk


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2010)

I aint lickin dick or sending nudes!!

maybe when I get 19inch guns you'll let me in


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> did you send nudes to one of the mods or something?
> 
> How did you become an elitist?
> 
> ...


 
That wasn't me.  It was Al, sending nude pics to the Tanya's husband.  I only sent the junk pics to TommyD so he wouldn't ban me.  Didn't work.  

And yes jake!  Sign Geared up for DRSE.  He would have been invited to join at AM if he didn't get rebanned every 3 days.

Once sane proves himself worthy, he can come on board as an intern, maybe helping out with the paperwork when new members are added.  Hopefully, josh and geared will set a good example and sane can learn something from them.


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2010)

my AP stories and gay jargon and 18in guns aren't enough??

fuck that


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 10, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> my AP stories and gay jargon and 18in guns aren't enough??
> 
> fuck that



With that attitute DRSE greatness will never be yours


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 10, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> With that attitute DRSE greatness will never be yours



Exactly!  The honour of DRSE membership is only bestowed on a lucky few.  It should be accepted with great humility.  The only other option is to face the wrath of DRSE.


----------



## urbanski (Jan 10, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Supp niggz. Interesting 12hrs to date.
> 
> That young broad from the photo popped over at about 2am, stayed for an hour of AP then fucked off home . . Good Girl.
> 
> ...



that's some peoples entire lives rolled up right there in one night


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 10, 2010)

urbanski said:


> that's some peoples entire lives rolled up right there in one night



Did you think it sounded pretty familiar?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 10, 2010)

That lingering pussy smell phenomenon is true as hell.  There have been times I've fingered hoes and you pretty much can't wash it off.Not even tanking about rank ones, it's just a smell that stinks.  Best thing to do is have a girl unknowingly blow you after you already tagged a diff one earlier in the day.


----------



## urbanski (Jan 10, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> Did you think it sounded pretty familiar?



not familiar to me personally no. are you suspecting a copy/pasta?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Philly at Dallas now. Somewhere Alan is practicing the wing flap because he promised to officially quit being a 'Pokes fan if Romo blew one more playoff game.<~~~Alan


 










Jessica "Yoko Romo" Simpson is finally outta the picture and good things are starting to happen. 

Eat shit fucking Eagles.......I mean Fecals........

Guess McFlabs pregame dance entering Cowboy Stadium didn't work...








Final: Cowboys 34  Fecals 14

.........Fuck You, McNabb!!!!!!!!


----------



## urbanski (Jan 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Final: Cowboys 34  Fecals 14
> 
> .........Fuck You, McNabb!!!!!!!!



aw hell yeah GO BOYS


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2010)

urbanski said:


> aw hell yeah GO BOYS


 
Werd mah good Dem.........

Got a tough one coming against Faahhhvvvvvre and MinneChoda, but I think Da Boys are up to the challenge......


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2010)

Need some more Liquid C..........Niagara Balls posted that Sten Labs was good......... $33 for 30mg/Ml 30 Ml bottle.........sounds like the best deal........I was using Innovative Peptides which is $40 for 25mg/Ml 30ml vial........seems like more bang for your buck at Sten. 

Edit: Just ordered from Sten..........NB swears buy it so I'll try Stens and see what happens......best price for sure.......IP's was just fine......I'm sure this will have the same effect.


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> wtf is that? Damnit, spell it like an American!
> 
> First you start with that "Mates" nonsense, now this?
> 
> ...



I know Right? All that  Chiner/Brittish Jargon floatin around this forum. I was gonna say something, but i'm not Jacked enough (and prolly never will be).

I am up 12lbs since I started Eating Big and Lifting Big again. I'm happy about that. But I need to diet down (slowly reduce the amount of food i'm eating) so i can fit into my speedo this Summer. I'll take pics, and oh yea, I'll send'em.

Cheerio Diet again?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Need some more Liquid C..........Niagara Balls posted that Sten Labs was good......... $33 for 30mg/Ml 30 Ml bottle.........sounds like the best deal........I was using Innovative Peptides which is $40 for 25mg/Ml 30ml vial........seems like more bang for your buck at Sten.
> 
> Edit: Just ordered from Sten..........NB swears buy it so I'll try Stens and see what happens......best price for sure.......IP's was just fine......I'm sure this will have the same effect.


 

Better dosage plus it doesn't taste like ass.  Has a mildly sweet flavor, which is a nice change.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Better dosage plus it doesn't taste like ass. Has a mildly sweet flavor, which is a nice change.


 
Werd!!!!

The IP Liq C was like doing a Vodka shot.


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2010)

I think I need some of this stuff.. 

When i get tired from screwing (before I orgasm) my dick shrivels up.. it suck!! I need to stay hard so i can perform!!!

help me!


----------



## independent (Jan 10, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> You broke dems should just buy from chemone. You're spending less money, yes. Guess why? its underdosed garbage.
> 
> GICH!



Is chemone better. The price is more but you but you get 60ml.


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL

That would be the smart thing to do..

Hey my bro told me that he knows some guy whos related to another guy's cousin who took T3 and got super Ripped... Is that shit safe?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 10, 2010)

I've priced C1 and they were WAY expensive on everything.


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> t3 without anabolics = catabolic failure.



I see..

I guess i'll just diet then..

I did read T3 was good to use while on cycle... just didn't know how it was while off

GYCH


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't really trust IR anymore but Sten and ID have been very legit for me.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I don't really trust IR anymore but Sten and ID have been very legit for me.


 

What's ID ??


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 10, 2010)

Iron Dragon.  I've used their melanotan-2 and my brother got their C.  Both effective.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 10, 2010)

"csale2010" for 20% off any product starting w/ a c, today only.  Iron-dragon.com.

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 10, 2010)

Just noticed a player in this game named Atari Bigby.  Classic dem. name as long as he was jacked.  Tan is a given in this case.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> "csale2010" for 20% off any product starting w/ a c, today only. Iron-dragon.com.
> 
> GICH!


 
Fuck!!!!!!!!  I just ordered from Sten!!!!!  


This GB/Ariz. game is fucking insane!!!!!!


----------



## independent (Jan 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fuck!!!!!!!!  I just ordered from Sten!!!!!
> 
> 
> This GB/Ariz. game is fucking insane!!!!!!



Yes it is, and I almost turned it off.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 10, 2010)

Sup niggers!  Fukkin monday morning over here.  At least i'll be on holiday in 4 days.  Wish I could gtfo by then.  I may have to stay here for two weeks after this semester's over if someone else doesn't cancel a flight!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fuck!!!!!!!! I just ordered from Sten!!!!!
> 
> 
> This GB/Ariz. game is fucking insane!!!!!!


 

Get another one for future use!  Stock up and save...lol.  That AZ wuin puts me in pole position in my playoff challenge week.  Got 131 points and only lose Cedric Benson going into next week.  Won last yr. so I may pull off a repeat if things keep up.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Jan 11, 2010)

Next time you titty fuck a bitch make sure the lights are on....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't hear about Chapelle becoming a crackhead.  You must be thinkin' of Tyrone Biggums.  "I smoke rocks, Joe Rogan.".


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 11, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> wtf is that? Damnit, spell it like an American!
> 
> First you start with that "Mates" nonsense, now this?
> 
> ...


 
Werd!  Well, that's the way 95% of efverything I see is written around here and I have to write like that or the students get confused.  The southern draw throws them off enough.  Now, it's become a habbit.  It'll prolly wear off after I'm back stateside for a month or so.

Fuck it, time for a pint!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> That lingering pussy smell phenomenon is true as hell. There have been times I've fingered hoes and you pretty much can't wash it off.Not even tanking about rank ones, it's just a smell that stinks. Best thing to do is have a girl unknowingly blow you after you already tagged a diff one earlier in the day.


 
You'll sometimes get a chick with a nice smelling vag. If you finger her it'll stay on you for a day or so. It's a very pleasant smell. I don't mind it at all!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 11, 2010)

That's what I'm saying, though.  He said he wasn't on drugs.  Weed is obviously overlooked in his case, but yeah.


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2010)

I can remember that season when those two other less famous kneegrows would try and fill in for Dave... They were horrible..

At least I haven't gotten Jaundice yet


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2010)

ehh, they weren't Chepelle.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> YouTube - Dave Chappelle- (Woogie-Boogie)
> 
> Woogie Boogie Niggger lmao


 












YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 11, 2010)

I meant the weed thing to be funny since everyone knew he was a big MJ fan.  Unless there's reason to believe he was doing crack, I kinda blow that off as rumors.


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2010)

"Wide Nose breathing all the white man's air! Niggers make me sick!"


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2010)

McGwire finally came clean to being all geared up!!!! 

McGwire admits to steroid use - MLB News - FOX Sports on MSN


Dude was fuckinn' Paul Bunyan.....


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2010)

it's a shame he used roids.. I wish he was all big and strong from some serious Natty liftin...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2010)

whats up with the milk on his mostache?


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2010)

That looks like Milk

But i think he just got done blowing the Press for forgiveness


----------



## independent (Jan 11, 2010)

What a dumbshit. Deny, deny, deny.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2010)

Now Sosa and Bonds need to come clean...........We all know the fukkin' truth.......just come clean fukkers.........


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2010)

Barry was good before the Steroids... its a shame and a disgrace


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Barry was good before the Steroids... its a shame and a disgrace


 
Dude........Skinny Bonds, Skinny Sosa, Skinny McGwire were all good before sauce.........It just made the long fly balls they would have hit turn into bombs...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Now fat ass John Kruk is all bitter he didn't juice while he was playing.......saying he mighta been the shit


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2010)

lol that fat dude looks like me with a Mullet


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> lol that fat dude looks like me with a Mullet


 









That should be your goal this year, Sane.........to grow a mullet like Krukky.


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 11, 2010)

They need to just allow roids in the league.  It's not a BFD!  It would make it so much more interesting.  This would be like Ronnie Coleman coming out and admitting he was juiced to his eyeballs.  It's no fukkin shocker!  Instead, Bonds just blames it on andro and gets all of our legal gears banned.


----------



## JDub (Jan 11, 2010)

Anabolic Minds sucks


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 11, 2010)

JDub said:


> Anabolic Minds sucks



Anabolic Minds rocks!  That Wyatt Earp guy is a god.  I used to love it when we ended up posting in the same thread together.  It felt almost like he was letting me hang out with him.  I miss his clever sense of humour and overall fun personality.

Time to have a prip and cry about it!  BTW, two more workdays, then I'll basically be on holiday till I can get a flight out of this mf'er.  I'm scheduled to leave on the 28th, but I'm trying to get it moved up to the 16th or so.  I can't wait to gtfo of this frozen tundra.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2010)

GTFO outta there, Roids. Time to get back to regular posting hours, prips, Merlot, LHJO, SFW, Test, Tren, and good ole fashioned American food. 

Turkey burgers and Corn on the cobb on da Q right now.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Jan 11, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Anabolic Minds rocks!  That Wyatt Earp guy is a god.  I used to love it when we ended up posting in the same thread together.  It felt almost like he was letting me hang out with him.  I miss his clever sense of humour and overall fun personality.
> 
> Time to have a prip and cry about it!  BTW, two more workdays, then I'll basically be on holiday till I can get a flight out of this mf'er.  I'm scheduled to leave on the 28th, but I'm trying to get it moved up to the 16th or so.  I can't wait to gtfo of this frozen tundra.



So why are you in china town?


----------



## independent (Jan 11, 2010)

BTW, fuck the Cowboys.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> BTW, fuck the Cowboys.


 
Bitter Eagles, Giants, or Redskins fan I'm guessing


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> So why are you in china town?



Teaching and shit.  I needed a gig and the banking situation was sucking ass.  So, I took a gig over here teaching econ & financial planning.  I'm gonna go back and do something completely different now.

I'm dying for some friggin american food.  First thing I'm gonna do is order a big ass pappa johns pizza!


----------



## independent (Jan 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Bitter Eagles, Giants, or Redskins fan I'm guessing



Just dont like the cowboys. And romo looks like a fucking possum.



Roids1 said:


> Teaching and shit.  I needed a gig and the banking situation was sucking ass.  So, I took a gig over here teaching econ & financial planning.  I'm gonna go back and do something completely different now.
> 
> I'm dying for some friggin american food.  First thing I'm gonna do is order a big ass pappa johns pizza!



Wow quite interesting. Did you get a asian pussy?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2010)

JDub said:


> Anabolic Minds sucks


 
what up dubs? Something new to report, or the same old shit, aka nothing happening.

You should change you signature there to SEDR


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 11, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> re: bonds, sosa, Mac, Regardless if they did juice, it still takes skill. If you put fat ronnie coleman in front of a 98 mph fastball, what would happen? Or that juiced up chris farley look alike, jay cutler? nothing. They probably wouldnt even know a pitch was thrown at them. It takes skill. And sosa looks like Michael Jackson or some shit now. Bleached out skin, wide nose breathing all the white mans air...And all kinds of chinks STINK!
> whitepower.


Haha Chris farley look alike,... haha!

Sorry, I fukin hate it when dumbass athletes grow a conscious, then find it necessary all the sudden to admit to the whole world they juiced for years. Its a fukin publicity stunt to get back in the dam spotlight. I ends up making the sport look worse, the juice and supplements worse, and of course themselves,.... worse. 

But as chappelle said...... " Dont let the general media tell you how to think!!! I say if ya got hate in ya heart, let it out. White power!"


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just dont like the cowboys. And romo looks like a fucking possum.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow quite interesting. Did you get a asian pussy?


 
I've had plenty of asian tailpipe.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I've had plenty of asian tailpipe.


 
so post em up right here: Asian tailpipe - the Roids in China chronicles


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm talking about over my entire AP career knig!  This trip, I've pretty much had to settle for LHJO.  It's far too cold to go anywhere and the students are  off limits.  That's not something you'd want getting around here.  Plus, the ones here seem so young and kid-like.  They act more like high school kids do back in the states.  I'd feel like a real chester the molester banging one of them.


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2010)

For Al: Eagles are my number 1 team, bur I'm still a Cowboys fan! Thank god there's no more Jessica!!!

For Geared Jesus: u racist bastard! How dare u talk about having skill to having wide noses!!!??? Ur going to nigger he'll where you'll pick cotten for 60 years!!


----------



## urbanski (Jan 12, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> BTW, fuck the Cowboys.



aw now thats fightin words there d00d


----------



## urbanski (Jan 12, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I've had plenty of asian tailpipe.



did you ever turn them over and check between their legs?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, once ir twice.  It ain't sideways broskie.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sideways, but you gotta make sure you didn't run into a ladyboy.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2010)

Werd.  But, I've only heard about that shit happening in the phillipines.  I haven't heard about any of that here.  I went to a pub one night and there were plenty of gays there, but you could normally spot'em from a mile away just like in the states.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 12, 2010)

McGwire had to come out and say it. Since he'll be the Cards hitting coach he would've been hounded and questioned about it every freaking day. 

Good idea to just say yeah I did it now. That way by the time the season rolls around people would have time to just forget about it.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 12, 2010)

So it looks like this older broad wants to fuck me now. I used to spray her up a few years ago and recently got into contact with her.

She says her relationship sucks and is thinking about ending it and wants my cock.

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2010)

lol hell yea dude.. Cover that ass In WillP Juice lol

Also, i'm glad McGwire finally came clean about everything. Everybody already knew what he'd had done, so making it public was the right thing to do. I really hope that everyone else follows his lead and comes clean about what they've done in the past. It could turn into a big support group later and it could wind up really helping the sport in the long run.

Until then, I will begin growing out my mullet so I can look like the Jacked version of Krukky, then I'll start posting pics of myself every other day like Vaporize used to do back in the old BNut days


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 12, 2010)

Word, I plan on it. She used to give me hummers in her car all the time during lunch!


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2010)

My dad calls women "Humm Ding'ers" lol


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 12, 2010)

Can't see it at work. Are you posting up big assed black women again?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 12, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> My dad calls women "Humm Ding'ers" lol


 
+1 on the sig  such a diet will still leave your shit-stained fingers too pudgy for proper fat girl anal insertion


----------



## urbanski (Jan 12, 2010)

hey CTers.

I just had something odd happen at AM. Most of my rep was taken away. I had 1 blue bar, like 5000 "power", now i only have a few greens and 100 power. 

what gives? you think its because wyatt sees me here in CT and raped my rep? i mean wtf.


----------



## independent (Jan 12, 2010)

urbanski said:


> hey CTers.
> 
> I just had something odd happen at AM. Most of my rep was taken away. I had 1 blue bar, like 5000 "power", now i only have a few greens and 100 power.
> 
> what gives? you think its because wyatt sees me here in CT and raped my rep? i mean wtf.



Who knows and who cares, there is absolutly nothing going on over there. We were the highlight of that website. Man that place sucks now.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> We were the highlight of that website. Man that place sucks now.


 
Werd knigglet!!!!!

This place kicks fuckin' ass........I love it. 

Some of the Mods here are CT material for sure.


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Sane, would you hit this Ho?
> 
> Big Ass Foxy
> 
> lol @ your sig





I thought you'd love my sig lol <3

and I can't see that video on my Palm Pre until I get a flash player, but I'm sure I'd fuck it.. I'd fuck almost anything and pretty much already have


----------



## urbanski (Jan 12, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Who knows and who cares, there is absolutly nothing going on over there. We were the highlight of that website. Man that place sucks now.



alot of old timers, not just DRSEs, left. It is far slower than the past. 
yeah, who cares. trouble it i cant check this place at work thanks to you guys 
so what do i do to pass time boring work time now lol


----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2010)

urbanski said:


> so what do i do to pass time boring work time now lol


 
LHJO.........

GICH


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 12, 2010)

urbanski said:


> hey CTers.
> 
> I just had something odd happen at AM. Most of my rep was taken away. I had 1 blue bar, like 5000 "power", now i only have a few greens and 100 power.
> 
> what gives? you think its because wyatt sees me here in CT and raped my rep? i mean wtf.


 
it's because you have tiny lats, or this I am certain 



Sanesloot said:


> I thought you'd love my sig lol <3
> 
> and I can't see that video on my Palm Pre until I get a flash player, but I'm sure I'd fuck it.. I'd fuck almost anything and pretty much already have


 
sane, you seen this thread?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/105656-pics-home-gym-setup.html

this guy is challenging you for the BestHomeGym



Ponyshow said:


> LHJO.........
> 
> GICH


 
Sound advice from the DRSE Enforcer!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Sound advice from the DRSE Enforcer!


 
I better get that back in my Sig.........I don't wanna get sent to BHG's basement


----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2010)

I always pictured Geared Jesus before Gear as this guy!!!






YouTube Video













Nice shoes, GJ!!!!!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 12, 2010)

urbanski said:


> alot of old timers, not just DRSEs, left. It is far slower than the past.
> yeah, who cares. trouble it i cant check this place at work thanks to you guys
> so what do i do to pass time boring work time now lol


yup, lots of old timers have left. It has changed so much since 05 when i joined, but ah well, ... what can ya do.


I will say,...... its dead as fuck without CTers and any DRSE's stirring the place up, and spreading some humor around. The only action that will go on over there from now on will probably be wyatt changing his username yet again, thinking people will actually give a shit and think hes cool.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 12, 2010)

lol, that's exactly what that Jew would look like un-geared! 

Should throw in a little Guido Fistpump too  . . . bwahahahaha!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 12, 2010)

Stoopid dems pissing me off this evening.

Fuck the fucking fuckers.  Cool kids - 1, lame ass western references - 0





YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2010)

lol I am gonna post some pics and compare gyms with that dude

who thinks I can win?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 12, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> lol I am gonna post some pics and compare gyms with that dude
> 
> who thinks I can win?


 
I think you're in with a chance, as long as you show you're leaking sand-filled DB, and some of your ape-shit smeared victims it's a shoo-in!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 12, 2010)

well, my good friend Capt Rich Arund (ret.) has been banned from AM - reasons unknown.

As far as I am aware, he wasnt involved in any DRSE, LHJO, GICH, AP, PRIP, MERLOT, or even FINA-ENEMA adventures  . .  it might have been the ATM that got him in trouble. . .

Perhaps you need to show you good christian side to be accepted on AM these days? It can't be, cause even Geared Jesus got banned too.

You know, I betcha all the AM mods get together and circle JO each other over this CT.  . . . 

GWCH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 13, 2010)

Werd.  When I joined AM last May, the place still had some life in it.  Basically, anytime people started to display some humour and wit, godd ole wyatt would come around swinging his cock and threatening to ban people.


----------



## urbanski (Jan 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> LHJO.........
> 
> GICH


at work? hard to get in the mood. 



j-pet said:


> it's because you have tiny lats, or this I am certain
> 
> Sound advice from the DRSE Enforcer!


yes my tiny lats singled me out as the weakest of the herd. 

Capt Rich Arund (ret.) was hilarious. i loved him!

and thanks for all the rep guys


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 13, 2010)

Good luck bro!  How much time you looking at?  Should we expect to see you back anytime soon?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 13, 2010)

Off to the grind, knigg-knogs............Gears are suppose to be here tommorrow

Javy better stay outta the hole cuz he needs to around while I'm gearin'........unless he has access to a lapper in the hole. 

Good luck, Jay..........I might pack a Sparks in my bag of tricks and bring it to work


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 13, 2010)

j-pet said:


> well, my good friend Capt Rich Arund (ret.) has been banned from AM - reasons unknown.
> 
> As far as I am aware, he wasnt involved in any DRSE, LHJO, GICH, AP, PRIP, MERLOT, or even FINA-ENEMA adventures  . .  it might have been the ATM that got him in trouble. . .
> 
> ...


haha.... logged on to AM this morning to find my sig deleted( no DRSE ref was in it) rep slashed, and "running with the big boys" edited in under my user name above my avi. And it wont lemme login for some reason,....haha!

Lol, shows you how bored the mods are over there, that they have to come over to this CT, and take offense. Thats funny as hell,....


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> i would suck sanesloots girls asshole for a Xanax right now. no lie.



I read that this morning, and my girlfriend looks at me and is like, "What are you laughing about?" I say, "My buddy posted something funny on the forum. You know, that hot Italian guy you wanna blow?"

"Is he Hotter than Pauly D?"  

"Think of it this way.. He's like Pauly D on Gears!"


----------



## independent (Jan 13, 2010)

Just because they are such assholes at AnabolicMinds I think you guys should stop buying any supps from Nutraplant from now on. Actually I forbid you guys. Fuck them.


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't buy shit over there or Bulknutrition anymore... fuck them both and they can both suck my girls asshole for a Xanax 

Me and my bro buy off the place thats linked to this site


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 13, 2010)

yup,... sux for nutra too. I have told MANY ppl to buy from Nutra b/c they trust me as a source for good info on supps.  G-G-G-Goodbye!

They will loose a lot of business b/c of that shit. Hell I have to know at least 50 ppl who I have referred to nutra, and buy regularly;.... that will be some hella $$ lost when I give them a new online supp shop to go to now...


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)

Yuppers

Pass the Placebos please!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 13, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> we do actually look alike, theres a likeness. Same head shape and similar facial features lol
> 
> Just google mapped the court house, its 1.9 miles away (7 mins) so no point leaving right this sec.
> 
> ...


 
What the hell did you do?!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 13, 2010)

heh, I used to get all my placebos from Nutraplanet. I guess I'll join the boycott and say fuck em!


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)

I wonder what he did also... hmmm


and yea Will, Fuck'em!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm having some of the guys over for poker tonight.

I thought about getting a real slut (you know, even more slutty than the rest of the girls), to be under the table and give head to everyone.

How great would that be?!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 13, 2010)

Domestic case knigs. Must have bitch slapped the ole lady.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah so? That's illegal?


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)

LOL 

I was about to slap my girl this morning... she made me raise my voice... ppl dont like it when i'm angry!!!

and Will, that would be fucking awesome to get head by some smutty bitch while playing poker lol

We need to chill!


----------



## independent (Jan 13, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Yeah so? That's illegal?



Lol. Shit all you have to do is just grab her by the arm and youre arrested. You just might as well punch her in the face since the charges will be the same.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 13, 2010)

Word, if you're ever up in Northern NJ we'll go and find some skanks.


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)

Lol, I love Skanks lol

I love treating them like fucking poop.. nothing makes me feel more like a Jacked and Tan Whopper than smackin a ho back to grimey status lol


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 13, 2010)

I love spraying them up.

Just unleashing rope after rope of jizz on their tits, ass or face!


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)

lol, i'll have to cop some Ejackloid and save a nut for a couple days... I'll be dropin rope like Jeter on a good day


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 13, 2010)

"fukin Skank!"

"fukin Skank!"


----------



## Tesla (Jan 13, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> buy gears instead


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)

I got my three tubs of Egg Nog Flavored Whey in today. 3 2lb tubs for 7.50$ each.

Cheap shit, i think Joseph bought a couple also


----------



## Tesla (Jan 13, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I got my three tubs of Egg Nog Flavored Whey in today. 3 2lb tubs for 7.50$ each.
> 
> Cheap shit, i think Joseph bought a couple also




Where you order from??


----------



## independent (Jan 13, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Whats a supp? Those do nothing anyway. buy gears instead



I wish.



Sanesloot said:


> I got my three tubs of Egg Nog Flavored Whey in today. 3 2lb tubs for 7.50$ each.
> 
> Cheap shit, i think Joseph bought a couple also



Sounds like someone is going to shit their pants.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 13, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I got my three tubs of Egg Nog Flavored Whey in today. 3 2lb tubs for 7.50$ each.
> 
> Cheap shit, i think Joseph bought a couple also


 
From where nigga?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Where you order from??


 
I think from that link I posted the other day.  Mine's not here yet...bastids!  Got three coming.  I read somenot so good reviews but it's protein.  Doesn't have to be candy.


----------



## urbanski (Jan 13, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I'm having some of the guys over for poker tonight.
> 
> I thought about getting a real slut (you know, even more slutty than the rest of the girls), to be under the table and give head to everyone.
> 
> How great would that be?!



i suspect you'll get some volunteers from this very thread.


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)

Its not the best tasting protein.. it smells kinda nasty, but when you mix it with milk, its ok. Not bad at all. Just not the tastiest thing ever.

But yea, it was from that Like JoeJoe posted. The site only gives off one deal everyday. kinda like Woot does

All American EFX Kre-Celerator 2.45 Lbs. Gumball Blast - $14.99 - 75% off


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 13, 2010)

urbanski said:


> i suspect you'll get some volunteers from this very thread.


aha! I heard jake is the best...... somethin to do with the "aussie twist."


----------



## urbanski (Jan 13, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I got my three tubs of Egg Nog Flavored Whey in today. 3 2lb tubs for 7.50$ each.
> 
> Cheap shit, i think Joseph bought a couple also





Sanesloot said:


> Its not the best tasting protein.. it smells kinda nasty, but when you mix it with milk, its ok. Not bad at all. Just not the tastiest thing ever.



as soon as you said egg nog flavor, my mind flashed to "yeast infection flavor". so yeah....i can imagine it isnt good.


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)

its really not that bad.. i'll have 1 a day lol and 1 a day of another flavor


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I'm having some of the guys over for poker tonight.
> 
> I thought about getting a real slut (you know, even more slutty than the rest of the girls), to be under the table and give head to everyone.
> 
> How great would that be?!


 
That would be pretty fucked for keeping a poker face. 

Why dont you just play the cards and gang bang her instead? Triple penetration, then bring in an some junkyard dog to piss all over her.

Yes that's right AM modqueers, that's how we fucking roll


----------



## independent (Jan 13, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> its really not that bad.. i'll have 1 a day lol and 1 a day of another flavor



You could have bought pizza with that money. Isnt that what you guys eat over there?


----------



## urbanski (Jan 13, 2010)

what you should do is mix up a bag of that egg nog stuff and strap it to your inner thigh. attach a nozzle and plug it up. when you're sprayin up your hos, unclamp the nozzle and spray the whole bag on them.
take pics
post here
...
PROFIT


----------



## Tesla (Jan 13, 2010)

My Gear just showed up in my Mailbox....

........but my fukkin' darts aren't here yet....

I wanted to pin tonight


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> My Gear just showed up in my Mailbox....
> 
> ........but my fukkin' darts aren't here yet....
> 
> I wanted to pin tonight


 
go down to the needle exchange, they'll give you them for free man


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 13, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> 120 days max
> With a week time served, more than likely they want me to plea but i wont. Fuck that. probation? hell no.
> 
> They have no evidence and the original plantiff isnt pressing charges. State took it over but shes a witness...But shes not going to pursue it. Besides, She never showed up today for court which should of meant a dismissal i thought. so, the state is in control of the case but SHE is the only witness.... but some asshat got on the horn and called her. So now i have go back to court on friday. which is pointless as well because shes not going to show on friday either. So i dunno man. Fucking bogus charge anyway.
> ...



That fucking sucks dude,atleast your not looking at probation for 10 years.. Depending on what you did and what kind of evidence they have, if the only witness doesnt show they should have no option but to dismiss it... but its also almost impossible to get a charge dismissed without a lawyer. Court fucking blows.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2010)

Dems, Sane needs some DRSE backup!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/105681-besthomegym-vote-now.html

Vote for sane!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 13, 2010)

j-pet said:


> That would be pretty fucked for keeping a poker face.
> 
> Why dont you just play the cards and gang bang her instead? Triple penetration, then bring in an some junkyard dog to piss all over her.
> 
> Yes that's right AM modqueers, that's how we fucking roll



Get a fourth up in there.  DVDA!  If that isn't CT vernacular it damn well should be.  






YouTube Video


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jan 13, 2010)

i am here for the shit pics....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 14, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i am here for the shit pics....




You'll have to talk to sane about that.  That's his bag.  

Yo Jay, that sux about the probation.  At least your ole lady isn't pressing charges.  That should help.  Only problem is if you don't plea and the charges aren't dismissed, could there be possible jail time?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 14, 2010)

Fuck!  You say some mean shit to her and end up spending the next 6 days in jail!  You should've gone ahead and smacked her then after she called the cops.  That's bullshit.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey GJ......check your PM at BN!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 14, 2010)

Fucking whores... all of them.


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2010)

That's awful.. I scared my girlfriend like that one time.. the look on her face appeared as if she had just seen her life flash before her eyes.. it was so priceless

I picked up and threw her entire couch with my pinky and somehow broke her walls by walking down them lol....... i don't even know how that happened.

Its because she was fucking a Demlet behind my back.. But I think she left me for him because she was the one i pee'd on... How about an AP story?

Closing statement: Jay, next time, just choke her to death. Bury her and tell the cops she moved.

For Al: You didn't actually buy any gear or darts because you're in fact scared of real Gears

And for everyone else: Vote me to have the Best Home Gym!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> For Al: You didn't actually buy any gear or darts because you're in fact scared of real Gears



Say what?  

Got the gear already and the darts should be here tonight.


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2010)

Jesus said Mdrol can be used for cutting.. Who agrees? i'm about to pick up a bottle for 20$


----------



## independent (Jan 14, 2010)

I dont know why you guys are wasting your time with gears. I put on 10 lbs with these.

Big Back Grips - fitness gloves, weight gloves, fitness gloves, weight training gloves, workout gloves, The world's best grip at the world's best price.


----------



## urbanski (Jan 14, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i am here for the shit pics....



me too


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2010)

Supp fuckfaces - just checked my online dating site. Looks like there is some potential new AP victims on the horizon. 

This one chick is into merlot and partypills . . with those ingredients the odd are better than even . . .  AP~!


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2010)

If you can't get laid with those conditions, LHJO and you will become well acquainted


----------



## urbanski (Jan 14, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> And for everyone else: Vote me to have the Best Home Gym!




your red "oil" tank, what kinda "oil"? its really an0l lube aint it FESS UP


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2010)

urbanski said:


> your red "oil" tank, what kinda "oil"? its really an0l lube aint it FESS UP



LOL, Heating Oil for a Home

And I got some good news! I reconnected with a friend from College and found out that he does professional massages.

He has such beautiful eyes and the prettiest smile (its a shame he's straight) and I cannot wait until I schedule something with him.

Best part is he's willing to give me a steal of a price: 40$ an hour! of course i'll prolly wind up tipping him for some DHJO (Dual Handed Jerk Off).

My back is crying out for some attention. those damn Dead lifts at 165lbs are killing me!


----------



## independent (Jan 14, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> LOL, Heating Oil for a Home
> 
> And I got some good news! I reconnected with a friend from College and found out that he does professional massages.
> 
> ...



You went to college, wow. I would have never guessed.


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2010)

lol Yea, for Criminal Justice. Got my Associates Degree. I like to consider myself a very smart person. I just only like to display it when I have to.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> If you can't get laid with those conditions, LHJO and you will become well acquainted


 
LHJO is part of my daily schedule, why you think Im so jacked? It's not _just_ the NeoVar 

Edit: I just found the funniest thread ever! This douche only gained 2lbs on a 12wk cycle . . . he drank his test-deca-winny stack! Bwaahaha!

Check it!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...irst-cycle-only-gained-2-lbs.html#post1951708



> I am very disapointed in my first cycle I only gained 2 lbs on a twelve week bulker. My gear was from a reputable source so I know gear was good.
> 
> I did 750mg Test Enth weeks 1-12
> 500 mg deca weeks 1-12
> ...


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 14, 2010)

Where the hell can i get p-plex and m-drol for a decent price nigs?


----------



## independent (Jan 14, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> lol Yea, for Criminal Justice. Got my Associates Degree. I like to consider myself a very smart person. I just only like to display it when I have to.



Why dont represent geared jesus? That would awesome.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why dont represent geared jesus? That would awesome.


 
It sure would! 

Especially if the prosecution is an obese black woman who loves getting swollen shit stained MDrol fingers rammed up her arse!


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2010)

I have plenty of lawyer friends. So I probably could

if u want Mdrol u have to check eBay, pplex is gonna be harder to find.

U are better off buying Dbol..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 14, 2010)

Sup all you dirty stinky, blew-gummed, fried chicken eating, depraved, degenerate, fat nigger bitch fukking degenerates!!!! I'm a GTFO this biatch on Monday!! Can't wait! I'll be chillin in Beijing for a few, then heading back accrossed the pond! First thing I'm gonna do is order a Papa John's pizza, grab some natty ices, then hop on Red Tube and have a LHJO marathon. 

Then, I'm gonna order me some gears! How bout that for a home cumming itenerary!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Sup all you dirty stinky, blew-gummed, fried chicken eating, depraved, degenerate, fat nigger bitch fukking degenerates!!!! I'm a GTFO this biatch on Monday!! Can't wait! I'll be chillin in Beijing for a few, then heading back accrossed the pond! First thing I'm gonna do is order a Papa John's pizza, grab some natty ices, then hop on Red Tube and have a LHJO marathon.
> 
> Then, I'm gonna order me some gears! How bout that for a home cumming itenerary!


 
well hold on a minute there coyboy. All that time in china, you owe the CT some godam filthy chinagirl AP stories.


----------



## rubberring (Jan 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Sup all you dirty stinky, blew-gummed, fried chicken eating, depraved, degenerate, fat nigger bitch fukking degenerates!!!! I'm a GTFO this biatch on Monday!! Can't wait! I'll be chillin in Beijing for a few, then heading back accrossed the pond! First thing I'm gonna do is order a Papa John's pizza, grab some natty ices, then hop on Red Tube and have a LHJO marathon.
> 
> Then, I'm gonna order me some gears! How bout that for a home cumming itenerary!



Congrats, bud... and I'd go with PornHub! 

Btw... your post # is the mark of The Beast.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 15, 2010)

Mdsrol is like 20 at tf.  The pp will be more expensive and riskier since it's already banned.  It was 10 bucks a couple weeks ago.  Shoulda stocked up at that point.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 15, 2010)

j-pet said:


> well hold on a minute there coyboy. All that time in china, you owe the CT some godam filthy chinagirl AP stories.



Truth.


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Case Dismissed. Now i gotta reconcile i suppose. Looked dapper in the court. Black Armani button down w/top 2 buttons open to show off the chest...joe rogan style, loafers, tight slacks, antique Movado peeking out from the cuff. DA kept mentally undressing me. Off to Ihop then to Gold's...got a free pass. Later not bigs



GJ, Pics or it didn't happen

And for all you Not Bigs, this is how you eat when you are trying to put mass on your tiny, itty, bitty frames (This is my breakfast)








Yes Al, that is a Wine called "Menage a' Trois"....... shit will get you laid son


----------



## independent (Jan 15, 2010)

Whats up with the wine, someone just gave me a bottle of that. Its quite popular now.


----------



## JDub (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been banned from AM.....REP ME!


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats up with the wine, someone just gave me a bottle of that. Its quite popular now.



I remember when it first came out. And now its gained much popularity. It's a blended wine. They have three flavors


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 15, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Supp fuckfaces - just checked my online dating site. Looks like there is some potential new AP victims on the horizon.
> 
> This one chick is into merlot and partypills . . with those ingredients the odd are better than even . . . AP~!


 
LOL what dating site are you on?

I'm on one too. Going to meet one tonight!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 15, 2010)

Why does Sane remind me of this guy.....


----------



## independent (Jan 15, 2010)

Come check it .

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/105740-arnold-douche-thread.html


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2010)

Alright kniggerachis.........Darts are here, gear is here.......Just gonna chill with some Menage A Trois wine later tonight to calm the nerves and then apply the Test E ......Been forever since I applied a dart


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> LOL what dating site are you on?
> 
> I'm on one too. Going to meet one tonight!


 
adultmatchmaker and oasis demlet. Chicks there are frothing at the gash for some nearBig action


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2010)

About Me
Im just trying this to see who's on and to see if anyone strikes my fancy. I'm kinda freaky, my friends would say that I am a nice normal girl but on the inside i get quite crazy! 



Location
Bulleen, Victoria, Australia


Get on it, Jake.......


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> About Me
> Im just trying this to see who's on and to see if anyone strikes my fancy. I'm kinda freaky, my friends would say that I am a nice normal girl but on the inside i get quite crazy!
> 
> 
> ...



MAHONEY!!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea Al, you gotta try that Wine, heard the shit is nice.. the woman get wet from just reading it lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> About Me
> Im just trying this to see who's on and to see if anyone strikes my fancy. I'm kinda freaky, my friends would say that I am a nice normal girl but on the inside i get quite crazy!
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol, wrong side of the country bro . .  doesn't mean I cant send her a wank-stained envelope


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2010)

j-pet said:


> lol, wrong side of the country bro . . doesn't mean I cant send her a wank-stained envelope


 
Sorry Demlet.........I don't know dick about Down Under(Geographically speaking) let alone where the fuck you or these skanks live.


----------



## JDub (Jan 15, 2010)

GOING TO THE STONE BREWERY TOMORROW EFF STICKS!!!!

Stone Brewing Co.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2010)

JDub said:


> GOING TO THE STONE BREWERY TOMORROW EFF STICKS!!!!
> 
> Stone Brewing Co.


 
Nice Dubbs!!!  


I'm just staring at my gear and darts, and feel more jerked and tan just by staring at them

Guess I'll pin the 1st one after SFW later


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Nice Dubbs!!!
> 
> 
> I'm just staring at my gear and darts, and feel more jerked and tan just by staring at them
> ...


 
After SFW? Nigger do it before!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2010)

It's not gonna matter for about 2 weeks with Test E anyway, knigg.

I just wanna SFW........take a hot shower.......do a couple Prips......Q a T-tip......have a couple glasses of Merlot.......light some candles.......LHJO.......then pin gear


----------



## urbanski (Jan 15, 2010)

j-pet said:


> lol, wrong side of the country bro . .  doesn't mean I cant send her a wank-stained envelope


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> It's not gonna matter for about 2 weeks with Test E anyway, knigg.
> 
> I just wanna SFW........take a hot shower.......do a couple Prips......Q a T-tip......have a couple glasses of Merlot.......light some candles.......LHJO.......then pin gear


 
that's a good plan fo sho . . but I reckon I felt each and every shot. Maybe full effects not until 2wks, but def. a kick. 

2nd time espec - forgot to aspirate and hit a vessel. That shit turned me into half-crazed wank-machine G 

anyway, any thoughts of gears is gonna have to wait till after Easter. I got a couple of overseas missions to accomplish, oh, right. Need to find some gears too!


----------



## urbanski (Jan 15, 2010)

i got no gears


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2010)

urbanski said:


> i got no gears


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's a classic thread by Big Moe:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/105742-anabolicminds-thread.html#post1952172

and here's another swing at AM:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...st-cycle-only-gained-2-lbs-2.html#post1952175

Nobody fucks with the DRSE!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 15, 2010)

Come on AL, just sit down on the throne rub that quad with an alcohol pad, and bury the pin.  It's all gonna be the same regardless.  You won't really feel it till tomorrow anyhow.  After this first pin, it'll be just like shaving next time and you won't think nuthin' of it.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Come on AL, just sit down on the throne rub that quad with an alcohol pad, and bury the pin. It's all gonna be the same regardless. You won't really feel it till tomorrow anyhow. After this first pin, it'll be just like shaving next time and you won't think nuthin' of it.


 

I'm gonna go with the glutes, knigglet...........Too tired right now........probably do it tommorrow morning........need to hit the store for some fresh alkyhall swabs anyway.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm gonna go with the glutes, knigglet...........Too tired right now........probably do it tommorrow morning........need to hit the store for some fresh alkyhall swabs anyway.


 
rest up ma dem. You're knob ends gonna need a retread end a 3 months


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2010)

j-pet said:


> rest up ma dem. You're knob ends gonna need a retread end a 3 months


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2010)

just chillin at work. Had to strap down some hot ass blonde girl.. She was fucked up.. Standing on the bed yelling "I love Heroin and Cocain!" lol

she was hot as hell.. I wanted to AP her when she was in doggy style on the bed.. Mmmhhmmm

other than that, I spoke with my strong ass buddy who told me he hit 350lbs on the bench 8 times today lol dude doesn't even take protein shakes lol


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 16, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Here's a classic thread by Big Moe:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/105742-anabolicminds-thread.html#post1952172
> 
> ...


aahahahahahahah! first one is classic!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2010)

Fellas, we can all agree we feel right at home at IM - they're pretty much welcomed our flavour of humour with open arms.

Please remember to respect the few rules of the forum when posting outside the Anything Goes Forum. I've probably stepped over the line, and I suspect one or two others have too. 

Here is a post from one of the Mods:



> *Attention Anabolic Zone*
> 
> Rob has provided this forum as a free venue for us to realize the benefits of a community of people with common interests. At some point in your life, you didn't know how to wipe your own ass, much less how to use gear. When you flame away new members, it's an insult to this forum. If you find yourself too upset to assist someone, there is no need to post. Members such as Victor are happy to step in and begin the newbie in the right direction.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 16, 2010)

Werd!  We've got it pretty good in here.  They had a section in this forum that could just about have been made especially for like-minded degenerates like us.  I've prolly stepped over the line a time or two meself.  There aren't too many bb forums where our own brand of depraved humour is welcomed with such open arms.  So, we don't want to fuck it up. Midas well keep it in the anything goes section.  We don't want to see any of our posse get
 from here.

Yes, you too sane and GJ!

GRCH!


----------



## independent (Jan 16, 2010)

Is it just the anabolic section they want to keep clean?


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 16, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is it just the anabolic section they want to keep clean?



"This isn't Open or Anything Goes Forums"

Reading comprehension FTW nigg, and common sense. No offense.


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>



Instant ban for not possessing illegal substances or abusing them without any thought for your own wellbeing!


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 16, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> aahahahahahahah! first one is classic!



WTF? What kind of idiot drinks test and deca? That could be the most stupid thing ive ever heard. Its idiots like that that do no research at all, fuck themselves up and get all the good gears banned!


----------



## JDub (Jan 16, 2010)

*t-minus 4 hours till Stone Brewery...gettin thirsty mah dems!*






YouTube Video


----------



## urbanski (Jan 16, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> Instant ban for not possessing illegal substances or abusing them without any thought for your own wellbeing!



unless you consider having/taking the OTC stuff they just banned...

but i doubt real gearheads will give me credit for that


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ig-journey-stay-not-big-near-big-numbers.html Alright CTers, open season on this not-big.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

@ SB


Check your PM at BN GearedJ


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is it just the anabolic section they want to keep clean?


 
Yeah I think so. 

Al did you drop your 1st pin you big girls blouse?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Yeah I think so.
> 
> Al did you drop your 1st pin you big girls blouse?


 
Not yet  

Still trying to figure out what dosage to run.......Thinking about going 375 mg/ week.......Kinda low dose, but I haven't pinned since The Reagan Administration.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Not yet
> 
> Still trying to figure out what dosage to run.......Thinking about going 375 mg/ week.......Kinda low dose, but I haven't pinned since The Reagan Administration.....


 
That's too low for a Test-only cycle bro. If you want your Big Status back you'll need to run 500mg/wk minimum. I would look at frontloading options too.


----------



## Saney (Jan 16, 2010)

wait, a Test only cycle at that low of a dosage? That's almost pointless


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> wait, a Test only cycle at that low of a dosage? That's almost pointless


 
Not pointless, you would run that kind of dose on a cut to retain LBM


----------



## independent (Jan 16, 2010)

j-pet said:


> That's too low for a Test-only cycle bro. If you want your Big Status back you'll need to run 500mg/wk minimum. I would look at frontloading options too.



I agree. I would shoot 500mg twice the first week.


----------



## Saney (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok. Is Al trying to Cut?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

Relax kniggs........I've run 250mg/wk before and blew up........

I'll prolly run 500..........375 wouldn't do dick if I was recently gearing like GJ..........but since it's been a while I don't need a real high dose.....

Nah......no frontload for me...........I'll just go 500/wk and run Arimidex EOD with it........I should blow up for sure......I respond well to Test E...

No cut, just wanna put on like 10-15 lbs. with no bloat.......


My boy just hooked me with this Medical Tree called AFGOO.......In the original package with a decription on it and everything

Gonna give it a test drive right now........Prolly pin 2ML of Test E after I get nice and mellow from this wheelchair bud. 


Edit: WTF BigMoe???.........you think I should Pin 1g to start things off the 1st week ?...then go to 500/wk after that for like 10 weeks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2010)

word. The 1st week:

Day1: 500mg
Day2: 250mg
Day3: nada
Day4: 250mg

Then start you next week as per normal, preferably 250mg x 2 to keep everything level. This means there wont be a delay in your Test kicking in.

check it:



> The total looks like this:
> The first 8 days your body will metabolize 250mg
> The second 8 days your body will metabolize half of the remaining 250 (125) and half of the 500 (250) administered on day 9 for a total of 375.
> The third 8 days your body will metabolize 250, 125, and 62.5 for a total of 437.5. This is one reason it takes a couple of weeks to start noticing the effects of this drug.
> ...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

j-pet said:


> word. The 1st week:
> 
> Day1: 500mg
> Day2: 250mg
> ...


 
OK J-pet.......But Geared J told me to go just (1) injection per week of 2Ml ea instead of (2) injections of 1Ml per week.......I can relate to you for the frontloading for week 1......hopefully GearedJ will chime in on this before I start........

This AFGOO Tree is bomb so far.....

Here Da AFGOO review:

Afgoo ???Afghani Goo??? (Vaporizer) | "Honest and Accurate"


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2010)

Hell, take Geared Jesus's advice over mine knigg. Mine's all from theory, his is from practice


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

Probably will.........just wanna see if he agrees with that Frontload gig you posted........Hopefully GearedJ surfaces this weekend with some advice so I can get down to BIZZ and PINN!!!!!!


http://www.marijuanareviews.com/post-pics/vaporizer/vaporizer-12-27-08-afgoo-002.JPG


----------



## independent (Jan 16, 2010)

You want to front load 1g the first week, you can do it like jp showed in his post. After that I would just use 500mg once a week, no need to shoot twice a week.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

Werd Moe...........


My AFGOO and Sailor. 


http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2626/img00233.jpg


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd Moe...........
> 
> 
> My AFGOO and Sailor.
> ...


 
I can see the red hairs on that badboy 

You gonna be drinking on cycle Pony?


----------



## independent (Jan 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd Moe...........
> 
> 
> My AFGOO and Sailor.
> ...



Nice. I like that review website. I live very close to a lot of those dispenceries.



j-pet said:


> I can see the red hairs on that badboy
> 
> You gonna be drinking on cycle Pony?



Why not?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

j-pet said:


> I can see the red hairs on that badboy
> 
> You gonna be drinking on cycle Pony?


 
I'll have my Merlot with Dinner........last time I used injectable Test and drank Moderately I still had amazing gains........People go overboard with that shit IMO(Drinkin/cycle shit) Just don't be an idiot.....plus I don't get hangovers or anything that could cause me to miss gym time.......plus my Merlot has Resveratrol in it 

Red wine, antioxidants and resveratrol: Good for your heart? - MayoClinic.com

I won't get drunk or drink any hard shit, though.......just da Red Wine and AFGOO. 

Edit: If I can load up on this AFGOO during cycle I'll be too busy eating to drink.......I've been mowing Tuna and Natty PB ever since I indulged in da AFGOO today


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'll have my Merlot with Dinner........last time I used injectable Test and drank Moderately I still had amazing gains........People go overboard with that shit IMO(Drinkin/cycle shit) Just don't be an idiot.....plus I don't get hangovers or anything that could cause me to miss gym time.......plus my Merlot has Resveratrol in it
> 
> Red wine, antioxidants and resveratrol: Good for your heart? - MayoClinic.com
> 
> ...


 
lol AFGOO's got a nice ring to it 

Agree with the Merlot - and you're not on orals either . .   you're going to have to post up some pics to prove your jackedness and reclaimed Big Status


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

j-pet said:


> lol AFGOO's got a nice ring to it
> 
> Agree with the Merlot - and you're not on orals either . . you're going to have to post up some pics to prove your jackedness and reclaimed Big Status


 
Yeah........I will for sure........ Guessing I'll end up around 225-230 if all goes well........I'm 215 right now 

I don't wanna end up all fatty-McButterpants like 'Sloot, though. 

I'm guessing I won't gain a shit load cuz the Arimidex will keep the bloat down......but the gains should be more quality even if it's only 10-15 Lbs.


----------



## Saney (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm gonna run Dbol and Arimidex together

30mg ED of Dbol and .5mg of Arimidex ED = jacked and Tan

but so far on my Mdrol cycle, I'm up about 13lbs and I think I'm getting gyno or sum10


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I'm gonna run Dbol and Arimidex together
> 
> 30mg ED of Dbol and .5mg of Arimidex ED = jacked and Tan
> 
> but so far on my Mdrol cycle, I'm up about 13lbs and I think I'm getting gyno or sum10


 
Your boy GearedJ suggests Arimidex .5mg EOD....

Yeah.....I'm gonna hit the tanning bed starting next week.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2010)

what? No NeoVar? I recommend NeoVar Recomped


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

No Neovar =


----------



## independent (Jan 16, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I'm gonna run Dbol and Arimidex together
> 
> 30mg ED of Dbol and .5mg of Arimidex ED = jacked and Tan
> 
> but so far on my Mdrol cycle, I'm up about 13lbs and I think I'm getting gyno or sum10



Gyno is a good thing, you can play with the nips during LHJO.

GICH.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Gyno is a good thing, you can play with the nips during LHJO.
> 
> GICH.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Your boy GearedJ suggests Arimidex .5mg EOD....
> 
> Yeah.....I'm gonna hit the tanning bed starting next week.....


 
lol @ you pale bitches . .


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

j-pet said:


> lol @ you pale bitches . .


 
I aint pale, knigg..........I'm just not as tan as usual........Roids and Sloot are the ones that are pale


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I aint pale, knigg..........I'm just not as tan as usual........Roids and Sloot are the ones that are pale


 
WERD~! Sane got them big 'ol pale titties


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm gonna go with the glutes, knigglet...........Too tired right now........probably do it tommorrow morning........need to hit the store for some fresh alkyhall swabs anyway.


 
The quad was the best place for me for only 2 shots a week. Barely felt anything.  It was easier to do so too.


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 16, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> wait, a Test only cycle at that low of a dosage? That's almost pointless



This man knows his stuff


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> The quad was the best place for me for only 2 shots a week. Barely felt anything. It was easier to do so too.


 
Really knigg?........I know it would be easier to work the stopper pinning Quads.......but I've only done glutes in the past and figured quads would kill........but I got 25g x 1-1/2" needles........so maybe I could go quad and just bury the needle about 3/4 of the way.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> This man knows his stuff


 
Yeah....if Sane says it's so, than it must be.


----------



## Saney (Jan 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yeah....if Sane says it's so, than it must be.



that's right god damn it!

I thought GJ suggested 1mg of Arimidex EOD, or maybe I'm mistaken... My right tit is really sensitive right now.. This sucks!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> that's right god damn it!
> 
> I thought GJ suggested 1mg of Arimidex EOD, or maybe I'm mistaken... My right tit is really sensitive right now.. This sucks!!


 
Maybe you're not taking enough MDrol. You should stop being a pussy and up the dose already


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Maybe you're not taking enough MDrol. You should stop being a pussy and up the dose already


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> OK J-pet.......But Geared J told me to go just (1) injection per week of 2Ml ea instead of (2) injections of 1Ml per week.......I can relate to you for the frontloading for week 1......hopefully GearedJ will chime in on this before I start........



Jake, are you gonna take this shit?!  Translate this as "As long as GJ chimes in and backs you up, I'll listen to you.  Otherwise, you are a Not Big with no credibility when it comes to gears."  Basically, he just shit all over your advices.    E-FIGHT!!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Maybe you're not taking enough MDrol. You should stop being a pussy and up the dose already



I'm at 30mgs ED.. That's high enough!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 17, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> that's right god damn it!
> 
> I thought GJ suggested 1mg of Arimidex EOD, or maybe I'm mistaken... My right tit is really sensitive right now.. This sucks!!



That sucks.  I had a similar situation a few years ago with my right tit getting puffy during a 4AD/1T cycle.  I simply cut the 4AD down to 5 sprays ED instead of 10.  The right nip is still a little bigger than the left.

You might try cutting back the dose.  If that doesn't work, you might wanna tell Best=FfriendTim to lay off the right one and pay more attention to the left one for a while.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 17, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Jake, are you gonna take this shit?! Translate this as "As long as GJ chimes in and backs you up, I'll listen to you. Otherwise, you are a Not Big with no credibility when it comes to gears." Basically, he just shit all over your advices.  E-FIGHT!!!


 
You can't force Jake and I into an E-fight

I appreciate Jake's thoughts.......I'm taking eveyone's advices into consideration then I'll form my own program.

Get the fuck in here GJ and chime in you fukker........

Pool NOW, GJ.......and I'm bringing Goodskie with me for back-up


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 17, 2010)

Speaking of not being pale, just put in a BOGO order for some Melanotan 2.  The shit is golden (pun intended) for getting dark as hell and getting insane wood after shooting .5 to 1 mg.  One time the gf mistakenly WAY overdosed me on a shot and I was an absolute beast.

Granite hard and it actually let me go way longer than normal before spray time.   _I wanna say it was 7 mg pr something insane.  I was loading so it wasn't too much of a waste, just got dark way faster._


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Really knigg?........I know it would be easier to work the stopper pinning Quads.......but I've only done glutes in the past and figured quads would kill........but I got 25g x 1-1/2" needles........so maybe I could go quad and just bury the needle about 3/4 of the way.


 
I used 23g, same one to draw and pin. Never had a problem with pain. And I buried the whole thing inside, 1.5 inches too. I just extended my leg a bit while sitting on the couch, to flex the muscle and injected. 

I would do the ass if I could reach around comfortably etc. Of if I had a gf to do it for me.

It was just easier to see etc.

GICH!


----------



## JDub (Jan 17, 2010)

What are all these "gears" you speak of?  

Feel like I've been hit by a truck this morning after our trip to the Stone Brewery last night...sooo worth it.  I came in my pants the minute I walked in the door, that place is fucking epic.  Had just about every Stone beer on the menu, some babyback ribs, pork rack......goddamn, I just wanna live there and never leave.  

Time for some oxy, coffee, LHJO and Cowboys/Vikings as my hangover cure.  Oh, and fuck Joe Buck.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 17, 2010)

Not lookin' good for Cowboys........

Flozell is out...........Just hope we can make it a game


You tried AFGOO, Dubb??

Sick medical MJ I scored yesterday


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 17, 2010)

The return of Playoff Tony.


----------



## JDub (Jan 17, 2010)

(insert embattled Dallas kicker here)


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 17, 2010)

JDub said:


> (insert embattled Dallas kicker here)



Singing "Ya had a bad day.....ya had a bad day..."


----------



## JDub (Jan 17, 2010)

Suisham is the same cat that was run out of DC mid-year for missing that crucial FG that woulda knocked off the then-undefeated Saints.  Hell of an upgrade there Jerry.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 17, 2010)

I didn't understand that move.  Not like Folk was a bad kicker.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 17, 2010)

Evening Dems and SEs.  Just got done SFW and now it's time to shower and have some Brekky for dinner.

IHOP all you can eat pancakes.  Me and a few co-workers/lifting buddies are gonna try to shut the place down.  3 bigs, a not big (me,) and a near-big are gonna eat our weight in pancakes.

So yeah, what you guys up to other than watching the Vikings rape and pillage Dallas?


----------



## independent (Jan 17, 2010)

JDub said:


> What are all these "gears" you speak of?
> 
> Feel like I've been hit by a truck this morning after our trip to the Stone Brewery last night...sooo worth it.  I came in my pants the minute I walked in the door, that place is fucking epic.  Had just about every Stone beer on the menu, some babyback ribs, pork rack......goddamn, I just wanna live there and never leave.
> 
> Time for some oxy, coffee, LHJO and Cowboys/Vikings as my hangover cure.  Oh, and fuck Joe Buck.



Next time Im down there I will check it out.


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2010)

i woke up around 4, missed my Cowboys game 

I just weighed myself after pooping and fasting since work, i'm 248lbs !!!

I decided with myself that I didn't want to continue my Mdrol cycle anymore.. Just wasn't in the mood. and i'm going to ride out this PCT as best as I can and hopefully hold onto as much strength/muscle as possible

Wait, what should I use for PCT?


----------



## independent (Jan 17, 2010)

Dallas looked so good today


----------



## independent (Jan 17, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> i woke up around 4, missed my Cowboys game
> 
> I just weighed myself after pooping and fasting since work, i'm 248lbs !!!
> 
> ...



Neovar only.


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Neovar only.



Thanks, I hadn't done a cycle in so long that I actually forgot what was best to use.

Maybe Jake can send me a bottle since he basically lives off that shit


oh and...
















GYCH


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Jake, are you gonna take this shit?! Translate this as "As long as GJ chimes in and backs you up, I'll listen to you. Otherwise, you are a Not Big with no credibility when it comes to gears." Basically, he just shit all over your advices.  E-FIGHT!!!


 
Roids you are actually correct. 

I have run only one cycle, and thinking about it now, that ended back in July. Ive spent 7 months hunting for gears goddam it and lost my momentum - to build on my gains I should have been back on in Oct. 

Done plenty of research though, but thats no substitute for experience. When I do get a source sorted, Im gonna have to stockpile enough for 3-4 cycles I think.


----------



## independent (Jan 17, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Roids you are actually correct.
> 
> I have run only one cycle, and thinking about it now, that ended back in July. Ive spent 7 months hunting for gears goddam it and lost my momentum - to build on my gains I should have been back on in Oct.
> 
> Done plenty of research though, but thats no substitute for experience. When I do get a source sorted, Im gonna have to stockpile enough for 3-4 cycles I think.



Im surprised you cant find a source, youre the one whos SOL if it gets siezed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im surprised you cant find a source, youre the one whos SOL if it gets siezed.


 
not sure what SOL is. Our laws are tough, might as well try to bring in smack. Our customs have a very high seizure rate. Many stealth labs wont send down here - some will if take responsibility for lost product.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2010)

SOL is shit out of luck.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> SOL is shit out of luck.


 
lol, add that to the list


----------



## Tesla (Jan 17, 2010)

Heavy doses of AFGOO after that debacle in Minnechoda


----------



## independent (Jan 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Heavy doses of AFGOO after that debacle in Minnechoda



Dont feel bad, the bolts are getting worked too.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 17, 2010)

Jets put it on the Chargers just now.  I'd like to see them and the Saints in the SB.  Too previously terrible teams on the big stage.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Jets put it on the Chargers just now. I'd like to see them and the Saints in the SB. Too previously terrible teams on the big stage.


 
Yeah, That would be awesome.........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2010)

*Gears: The robotic version of breasts*. 

*J-Pet:* Sane, you have man gears.

*Sane:*Tell me about it, i'll try upping my MDrol dosage and see if that helps.

*J-Pet:* I sent you some NeoVar for PCT, I basically live on that shit.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 17, 2010)

Pancakes were amazing.  Carb coma coming up!


----------



## JDub (Jan 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Jets put it on the Chargers just now.  I'd like to see them and the Saints in the SB.  Too previously terrible teams on the big stage.



I'd like to see the Jets give Favre the business in the SB.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 17, 2010)

My chick just pinned me with 500mg Test E..........

Didn't feel a fukkin' thing with a 25g 1-1/2 " needle. 

Took like 45-60 secs to inject with that small guage needle..........but no pain at all......She's a nurse

Guess I'm gonna front load with 1000mg this week. 

250 mg tommorrow then 250mg on Thur.


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2010)

I hate the chargers and I would love to see the vikings and the jets play in the SB this year.

I started my liquid Nolva and Inhibit-E and 2nd Gear ... That should make me Huge all by it's self


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2010)

Al, a 25 gauged needle doesn't hurt?? Is that the smallest size to use while pinning test??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I hate the chargers and I would love to see the vikings and the jets play in the SB this year.
> 
> I started my liquid Nolva and Inhibit-E and 2nd Gear ... That should make me Huge all by it's self


 
Why do you need Inhibit-E and 2nd Gear for if you're taking Nolva? 

WTF is _2nd_ Gear? is that some kinda NeoVar ripoff?


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> My chick just pinned me with 500mg Test E..........
> 
> Didn't feel a fukkin' thing with a 25g 1-1/2 " needle.
> 
> ...



23g doesnt hurt either, i couldnt imagine how long it takes to pin with a 25g. I had my ex pin my ass for a while, then we split and i had to take matters into my own hands. I couldnt reach around to my ass and actually feel comfortable doing it, so quads it was. First time kinda freaked me out, way more muscle in the legs, and it doesnt hurt but you actually have to put some force to get it in. I ended up liking the quads better, when I was doin prop EOD in my ass I literally couldnt sit down some days.


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 17, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Why do you need Inhibit-E and 2nd Gear for if you're taking Nolva?
> 
> WTF is _2nd_ Gear? is that some kinda NeoVar ripoff?



Im pretty sure it was the PCT that came with the best pro-hormone ever made to date, THE ONE. Talk about gettin fuckin jacked.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 17, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Dallas looked so good today


Ahahahahahaha! Farve stomped the cowboys and Romo the homo back to oblivion.




j-pet said:


> WTF is _2nd_ Gear? is that some kinda NeoVar ripoff?


 Cycle support i think.....


Damn long nite @ work demmies,...... I feel a cold one and some sleep are in order.


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2010)

Hell yea! 2nd Gear is the best shit on the market for PCT.
That, Inhibit-E and nolva should be more than enough for big status


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Hell yea! 2nd Gear is the best shit on the market for PCT.
> That, Inhibit-E and nolva should be more than enough for big status


 
you're gonna need some creatine for PCT as well . . . . . . 













 . . . . NeoVar, anyone?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2010)

fuckers I fly off this rock tommorrow.

blistering hot, gonna drop some PPs as soon as I hit the tarmac and hit the beach for some tan action.

Got this chick lined up on Sat Night for a Merlot, PPs, VitC, AP extravaganza.

Plus, that other chick from last break should make an appearance too. Im gonna call her Miss Chokesondick


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 18, 2010)

j-pet said:


> you're gonna need some creatine for PCT as well . . . . . .


 
LMAO!  Ask Jdub about that.  That and tribulus is his fave stack for PCT.  

Anyhoo!  Just flew in from Peking.  Felt so good to GTFO of that frozen wasteland.  I got here and it was 33F, fukkin paradise.


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2010)

lol Paradise?? I guess it is compared to chiner town.. But what are you gonna do for work since ur teaching gig is over with??

and where the fuck has Jay been?? Locked up again?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm still in Chiner town kneegro. I'm in Beijing. I'll be heading back to Bama sometime within the next 10 days. Hopefully, sooner rather than later. I am pretty tired of this place. I gotta new plan for a gig. But, if I told you, I'd be disclosing top secret DRSE intel.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 18, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I didn't understand that move. Not like Folk was a bad kicker.


 
He was good but he missed like 10 FG's this year. He was terrible.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Heavy doses of CARBGOO after that debacle in Minnechoda


----------



## independent (Jan 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> My chick just pinned me with 500mg Test E..........
> 
> Didn't feel a fukkin' thing with a 25g 1-1/2 " needle.
> 
> ...



That makes it real easy having someone pin for you. Get some 21g darts and it will inject much easier. good job on the front load, your gonna feel like a king.


----------



## independent (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy MLK everyone.  Fried chicken and grape soda is whats for dinner tonight.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> That makes it real easy having someone pin for you. Get some 21g darts and it will inject much easier. good job on the front load, your gonna feel like a king.


 
I have 21g's that I draw with........but I aint gonna stick that harpoon in my ass. 

One problem......If I frontload, I'm only gonna have enough gear for 9 weeks

I was hoping to not have to order more gear!!

Yeah.......chicken, watermelon, and grape soda going on here later.


----------



## independent (Jan 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I have 21g's that I draw with........but I aint gonna stick that harpoon in my ass.
> 
> One problem......If I frontload, I'm only gonna have enough gear for 9 weeks
> 
> ...



Then just go with 500mg a week. You really should have ordered more gear, then you could have run it for 16 weeks.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Then just go with 500mg a week. You really should have ordered more gear, then you could have run it for 16 weeks.


 

I don't have a prob. ordering more gear, it's the overseas shipping cost that kills me.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Happy MLK everyone.  Fried chicken and grape soda is whats for dinner tonight.



Purple drank!

AP Update!

Tagged a chick w/ a bf that I had AP'd a little over a yr. ago.  I had kept in occasional touch but schedules never fit to do it again.  Happened to message her the other day and was able to set this up though.  Was gonna have her blow a friend of mine while I AP'd but he couldn't make it.

He and I kinda look out for each other as far as hooking each other up whenever either finds a freak.  That's worked out pretty nicely since we've each ended up accessing hoes we wouldn't have otherwise this way.

Anyway, tagged it pretty good and was talking shit the whole time, making her say she was my little slut and that I owned it and not her bf.  Asked Gotta love talking smack!

At the end, sprayed up her big titties and had her rub it in and leave it on.  It'd be funny if the bf happened to grab them later tonight and not even know they'd been lacquered earlier.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I don't have a prob. ordering more gear, it's the overseas shipping cost that kills me.


 
How much test E did you get? 10ml?

How much did it cost you?


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2010)

Test E is cheap.. like 50$ for 20ML's

Now The ONE is expensive


----------



## Tesla (Jan 18, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> How much test E did you get? 10ml?
> 
> How much did it cost you?


 
I got 20 Ml and it was like $67.00 per 10 Ml vial.........

I'll prolly order sum more in a month just to cover myself..........




> Test E is cheap.. like 50$ for 20ML's


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2010)

lol, yea that shit costs some good coin, but is worth it. 

Neovar anyone?


----------



## JDub (Jan 18, 2010)

If you're not doing PCT with creatine and trib then you might as well not do PCT at all.  It's like running a cycle without stacking Delmonte fruit cups and bosu ball squats...you'll never get jack'd.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 18, 2010)

I say creatine is good to run during PCT to slow down the loss of strength you experience as the remnants of the compound leave your body.  Not a hormonal issue but it def. helps maintain strength and weight.  It's cheap as hell and effective so I don't see why anyone wouldn't use it, especially when they know strength is due to take a hit.

About using ATD w/ nolva, it can be effective but I think it works best when run inverse to the SERM.  Personally though, I've switched to toremifene.  A lot less toxic than nolva and libido and sack size are restored a lot quicker.  It used to be expensive and hard to find but places have it for decent prices nowadays.


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> About using ATD w/ nolva, it can be effective but I think it works best when run inverse to the SERM.  Personally though, I've switched to toremifene.  A lot less toxic than nolva and libido and sack size are restored a lot quicker.  It used to be expensive and hard to find but places have it for decent prices nowadays.



Well, the ATD and Nolva do two completely different things.

But what is this toremifene you speak of??


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 18, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> lol, yea that shit costs some good coin, but is worth it.
> 
> Neovar anyone?



Yea getting gyno removed is expensive, but its also worth it. you should look into that


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2010)

I was laying in bed with my girlfriend and i told her to suck on my tits lol   Felt pretty good.

She said that if AAS made my penis bigger, then she'll buy me my next cycle lol


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 18, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Well, the ATD and Nolva do two completely different things.
> 
> But what is this toremifene you speak of??



It's a SERM, too.  Toremifene citrate is the chemical name.  A lot of guys have made the switch to it from nolva due to the faster recovery and less toxicity.  It's available as a research chem several places.  I've used it a couple of times and liked it.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 18, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> It's a SERM, too.  Toremifene citrate is the chemical name.  A lot of guys have made the switch to it from nolva due to the faster recovery and less toxicity.  It's available as a research chem several places.  I've used it a couple of times and liked it.


..agreed on the Torem.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 18, 2010)

I used to use torem for PCT, when I actually came off, back in tha day. I'm cruising on pplex @ 10mgED. I'ma get back on a full blast when I get back to the states, testE/trenE @ 800mg/500mg. Then, it'll be a smooth cruise with test @ 250mg. After eating Not Big food for so long, I feel like I've lost every gram of bodyfat I ever had. 

Sane, I don't think you've got man tits. I think that's just adipose. I had some of that in summer of 2008 when I was up around 260 and slightly blubbed. It was even more prominent when my nips weren't hard. Just turn down the AC and lose about 30lbs and you're golden. 

GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2010)

bwahahaha! 30lbs! 

Im getting AP tonight! AP!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2010)

I've pinned 750mg so far...........another 250mg on Wed. and the frontload is over

Then 500mg/week for 12 weeks..........need to order more gear though...

I might go NB's route and use Torem for pct.........

Gotta get me sum Adex before my Test kicks in.......Innovative Peptides with killer sale right now


Right now a little AFGOO before heading to work.


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Sane, I don't think you've got man tits. I think that's just adipose. I had some of that in summer of 2008 when I was up around 260 and slightly blubbed. It was even more prominent when my nips weren't hard. Just turn down the AC and lose about 30lbs and you're golden.
> 
> GICH!



Yea i hear ya. I'm going to slowly start eating less and less while on my PCT. Then I'll just cruise on Mdrol or The ONE for a month at a time to slim down. My goal is to hit 220 before i stop cutting. Only a matter of time until I'm sexxier than Jay (the pourto rican who is currently in jail or so it seems).

g/f gave me an awesome blow job last night.. shes SO good at it... mmmhmmm


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2010)

I just got knob polished as well! High-5!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2010)

j-pet said:


> I just got knob polished as well! High-5!


 
I had knob-polishing this morning as well, eff-sticks


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2010)

I had my Knob polished.. Sack sucked on, had my taint licked... she is such a good g/f <3

So i cooked her breakfast this morning and made her some coffee


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 19, 2010)

Fuckers! I didn't get my knob polished today but I did Sunday night!

I'm seeing this new chick. She's freaking wild in the sack. I love it.

I'm hitting it from behind hard and she's like "I want you cum! I want you come all over my face, do you want that?"

I think I'm gonna be with this girl for a while. Fun!


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL thats so nice will,, you are getting reps for that one


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 19, 2010)

Gonna see her again tonight!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Gonna see her again tonight!


 
good shit demlets . . I got contacted by this married couple last night - it was the wife, they have an open relationship - he likes to get gangbanged by groups of guys, she gets to have 'casual encounters' and was I interested?

not into gangbanging her husband, but def. in giving her a SUTAF and AP  . . she's coming ova tonight!

I'll upload a pic later on - she's a honey!


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice Jake... lucky fuck!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 19, 2010)

I have another freaky tale to report.  You'll remember the story of the older girl (42) that I had bring me Chinese last time.  Well, I had texted her a few times and didn't get an answer since then.  She pulls disappearing acts like that every now and then so I always crack down and let her know what's up.

So I sent her a Yahoo PM the other night and she didn't answer that.  So, after a few mins I was like "I see you don't answer PM's in a timely manner either.."  So, she answers and apologizes, saying she's been really stressed.  So I said whatever, tell me what you said last time you left.  She had said she always feels de-stressed after I hit it and dominate her.

So I was like "You're just doing yourself a disservice by avoiding me by denying yourself the de-stressing I provide you.".  Twisted that shit right back at her.  Needless to say, a few days later (today) she left work early to come by for a session.

I asked if she was wearing something hot and she said just work clothes but she'd make adjustments.  So, her ass shows up w/ a mid calf length coat, top, high leather boots.....no skirt, just panties underneath!

Needless to say that got me going so I told her I was going to teach her a lesson about responding on time when I contact her.  Spanked her hard as hell, gagged the shit out of her, pounded it pretty hard while holding her down twice, took pics and all.  Had her eyes watering and all...lol.

This bitch is one of the better hookups I've had.  She's cool w/ me having a gf, loves how I dominate and control her, has excellent skills, etc.  Even though she's 42, has a nice lean body, little tits, curvy ass, muscled thighs, still tight as hell w. 2 kids.

Here's a hint how nasty she is.  She texted me after she left to say she was in a gas station in her jacket w/ no panties.  You know those fuckers have got to be able to tell she'd been nailed twice, second time like 5 mins before she walked in there.  LOL.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2010)

that's fkg awesome josh!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 19, 2010)

j-pet said:


> that's fkg awesome josh!



Thanks.  Found her on OBC and after matching I sent and initial message, then a quick follow up w/ no response to either.  I sent a final msg saying I didn't have time for those that weren't serious, and promptly deleted her.  Very next day I had a match request from her and a msg like "Wait, I was really busy...I DO want to meet."

Later on she told me that kind of set the tone as to how things were between us.  Ever since, she's pretty well fallen in line and done whatever.  Sometimes you have to take a hard line w/ them initially to establish how shit's gonna be.  Def. worked in this case.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Thanks. Found her on OBC and after matching I sent and initial message, then a quick follow up w/ no response to either. I sent a final msg saying I didn't have time for those that weren't serious, and promptly deleted her. Very next day I had a match request from her and a msg like "Wait, I was really busy...I DO want to meet."
> 
> Later on she told me that kind of set the tone as to how things were between us. Ever since, she's pretty well fallen in line and done whatever. Sometimes you have to take a hard line w/ them initially to establish how shit's gonna be. Def. worked in this case.


 
yeah, I digging these attached chicks. . no BS, just hard AP then they fuckoff home to their beloved ones. Perfect arrangement!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 19, 2010)

This one isn't married or anything but has kids.  Wives and gf's are always fun though.


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2010)

damn, Josh is killin it... wish i had that type of game


But he's still a gay Banning Mod at BN <3


----------



## independent (Jan 19, 2010)

j-pet said:


> good shit demlets . . I got contacted by this married couple last night - it was the wife, they have an open relationship - he likes to get gangbanged by groups of guys, she gets to have 'casual encounters' and was I interested?
> 
> not into gangbanging her husband, but def. in giving her a SUTAF and AP  . . she's coming ova tonight!
> 
> I'll upload a pic later on - she's a honey!




WEAR A CONDOM PLEASE!  HER HUSBAND IS GAY.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> WEAR A CONDOM PLEASE! HER HUSBAND IS GAY.


 

No shit!!!!

I wouldn't go near that Ho regardless of what she looks like knowing that her dude is switch hitter.


----------



## independent (Jan 19, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> No shit!!!!
> 
> I wouldn't go near that Ho regardless of what she looks like knowing that her dude is switch hitter.



I have to agree.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> WEAR A CONDOM PLEASE! HER HUSBAND IS GAY.


 


Ponyshow said:


> No shit!!!!
> 
> I wouldn't go near that Ho regardless of what she looks like knowing that her dude is switch hitter.


 


bigmoe65 said:


> I have to agree.


 
you guys are fucking retarded . . what playa wouldnt suit up?

the ground rules are: ya suit up no matter what you're fucking. Man-Goat-Ho.

Im gonna tap this ho and tap her hard. Then Im gonna rip off the rubber and spray one in her eye, and she's gonna tell her husband how much she fucking loved it 



GSCH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 19, 2010)

I was gonna say something about that earlier too.  If dude is getting GB'd by a ton of dudes off the net, they're playing the odds.  Who knows if these mugs are strapping up?  Even if they are, he may still be swallowing, etc.  Tons of downside there.  Personally I'd probably shy away even if the wife was hot.

Sometimes you just have to determine that certain things aren't worth the risk.  I'm all for hittin a dude's wife in front of him, but this guy is into some extreme shit, I would say.


----------



## independent (Jan 19, 2010)

j-pet said:


> you guys are fucking retarded . . what playa wouldnt suit up?
> 
> the ground rules are: ya suit up no matter what you're fucking. Man-Goat-Ho.
> 
> ...



Dont kiss her and do not eat her pussy.

GICH.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Dont kiss her and do not eat her pussy.
> 
> GICH.


 
You guys are just makin' Jake wanna tap dat ho even more now


Hey Jake.......you should wear one of those contraptions that Hannibal Lector wore in Silence Of The Lambs so that her dude can't pull a fast one and try to slip his dong in your mouth while your tappin' da misses


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You guys are just makin' Jake wanna tap dat ho even more now
> 
> 
> Hey Jake.......you should wear one of those contraptions that Hannibal Lector wore in Silence Of The Lambs so that her dude can't pull a fast one and try to slip his dong in your mouth while your tappin' da misses


 
cheers Al, this is all systems go - . her hubby wont be around, so I dont need to worry about my arse getting attacked by foreign objects


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 19, 2010)

What if they hit you over the head and put your ass in a gimp suit like Pulp Fiction?  You'll be locked up in some box under a pawn shop.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> What if they hit you over the head and put your ass in a gimp suit like Pulp Fiction? You'll be locked up in some box under a pawn shop.


 





Jake's got Gyno.........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2010)

I wont knock it until I try it brother.

 . . now have some more AFGOO and STFU!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 20, 2010)

j-pet said:


> I wont knock it until I try it brother.
> 
> . . now have some more AFGOO and STFU!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 20, 2010)

j-pet said:


> good shit demlets . . I got contacted by this married couple last night - it was the wife, they have an open relationship - he likes to get gangbanged by groups of guys, she gets to have 'casual encounters' and was I interested?
> 
> not into gangbanging her husband, but def. in giving her a SUTAF and AP  . . she's coming ova tonight!


 
HFS knig!  You better play that one carefully!  If her husband is into getting gangbanged by groups of guys and _she's _coming over, you'd better hope that kinky homo hubby doesn't also show up with a chlorophorm soaked rag with "jpet" monogramed on it.  I think I'd pass on that one.  Otherwise, you may have a  AP story for us next week.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 20, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> HFS knig!  You better play that one carefully!  If her husband is into getting gangbanged by groups of guys and _she's _coming over, you'd better hope that kinky homo hubby doesn't also show up with a chlorophorm soaked rag with "jpet" monogramed on it.  I think I'd pass on that one.  Otherwise, you may have a  AP story for us next week.


Agreed. Sounds like a potential underlying story for a CSI episode right there if anything goes wrong...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> HFS knig! You better play that one carefully! If her husband is into getting gangbanged by groups of guys and _she's _coming over, you'd better hope that kinky homo hubby doesn't also show up with a chlorophorm soaked rag with "jpet" monogramed on it. I think I'd pass on that one. Otherwise, you may have a  AP story for us next week.


 
It is done. She's a wild fucking ride. Hubby was out with a girl this time. That's 2 from 2. I'm still loaded on VitC, might throw in a LHJO to complete the night 

Tommorrow night I got that chick from last swing coming over, Sat night got this new chick for an evening of partypills and merlot


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 20, 2010)

j-pet said:


> good shit demlets . . I got contacted by this married couple last night - it was the wife, they have an open relationship - he likes to get gangbanged by groups of guys, she gets to have 'casual encounters' and was I interested?
> 
> not into gangbanging her husband, but def. in giving her a SUTAF and AP  . . she's coming ova tonight!
> 
> I'll upload a pic later on - she's a honey!


 
Wait, the guy likes to get gangbanged?!! WTF!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 20, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I have another freaky tale to report. You'll remember the story of the older girl (42) that I had bring me Chinese last time. Well, I had texted her a few times and didn't get an answer since then. She pulls disappearing acts like that every now and then so I always crack down and let her know what's up.
> 
> So I sent her a Yahoo PM the other night and she didn't answer that. So, after a few mins I was like "I see you don't answer PM's in a timely manner either.." So, she answers and apologizes, saying she's been really stressed. So I said whatever, tell me what you said last time you left. She had said she always feels de-stressed after I hit it and dominate her.
> 
> ...


 
Freakin awesome!!!!!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 20, 2010)

Are you rdy for Cap't Freedom's Workout?







YouTube Video













GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 20, 2010)

Jake, where's the damn details?  Can't just say you hit it.  Did you own it or what?  The ppl demand to know!  Transparency, dem.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 20, 2010)

This dude is pretty good.........

He got Jewel De'Nyle in 2 guesses

Akinator, the Web Genius


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> This dude is pretty good.........
> 
> He got Jewel De'Nyle in 2 guesses
> 
> Akinator, the Web Genius


Dam,.. that guy is good. Guessed my distant cousin on first try.

Alvin C York


----------



## independent (Jan 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> This dude is pretty good.........
> 
> He got Jewel De'Nyle in 2 guesses
> 
> Akinator, the Web Genius



He guessed Jake was a not-big


----------



## Tesla (Jan 20, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> He guessed Jake was a not-big


 
I told ya dude was good.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Jake, where's the damn details? Can't just say you hit it. Did you own it or what? The ppl demand to know! Transparency, dem.


 
that's all the damn details you're gonna get at 11pm post-AP!

 . . will fill you in with details later demlets


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 20, 2010)

That's awesome knig!  But, I hope you put on 7 rubbers and caulked around the base of your junk.  You got any pics of this broad?  Also, what kinda party pills you talking about?  Is that OTC stuff?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, post up some pics!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 20, 2010)

Jake's Da Man......








Guess I gotta pin my test myself tonight.......Chick is back home.

Just seems like it's gonna be hard to aspirate to check for blood vessel with only one hand........needle will be moving around

Oh well.....gonna have to man-up and fuckin just do it!!!

This will be 1000mg for the week........then back to 500/wk after this shot.

You kniggs prefer Toremifene Citrate, Tamoxifen Citrate, or Clomid for Pct??? 

I'll be running Adex .5mg EOD during cycle.

Torm seems to be the new Pct darling.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, post up some pics!


 
as requested 


and the party pills, go to partypills dot com    I highly recommend the new Exotica!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 20, 2010)

Just pinned....aspirated.....no blood.........there was blood where the needle went in cuz I was moving it around too much during injection......My chick does it and not one drop of blood......I do it myself and can't keep the needle still and get a few drops of blood........no vessel, though......I just can't twist around that far and keep the needle still........25g needle is hard to inject by yourself in glutes.........might have to go Quads like Willp and Roids next time. 


Gonna order Torm FWIW since none of you cock noses anwered my Pct question.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I meet with a counselor next week for "relationship therapy" which should be fucking stellar.


 
WB Geared One . . . you've got all the relationship therapy you need right here dem 

GWCH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 21, 2010)

You mean face-palming her on the couch wasn't relationship therapy enough for the both of yous? It sounded like it was plenty theraputic to me.

But, like jake said, just tell her thanx but you've got all the therapy you need right here. And of course, that we're always GWCH!


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2010)

Whoa i can't believe the Lamb of Gears came back to bless us with his presents.

And Al, Tamoxifen is 2nd best from what i've read so far about PCT. I would get Torem, but my Super Steroid website doesn't offer it.

Torem and HCG twice a week and you'll be premo (HCG twice a week during cycle)


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 21, 2010)

So the other night I'm with my girl, hitting it ya know. Was pounding it so hard my dick was numb. You know, when you're destroying the puss so much that it's harder to cum. Anyway I asked if I could watch her play with her vag for a little bit cause it turns me on. 

She starts playing with it, I'm rubbing my junk. Then she's like "you wanna cum on my face". I was like hell yeah. So I kneeled over her face while she's rubbing her 'toris and I'm playing with her tits and finally blast her mouth and face. 

I think I found a keeper!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> So the other night I'm with my girl, hitting it ya know. Was pounding it so hard my dick was numb. You know, when you're destroying the puss so much that it's harder to cum. Anyway I asked if I could watch her play with her vag for a little bit cause it turns me on.
> 
> She starts playing with it, I'm rubbing my junk. Then she's like "you wanna cum on my face". I was like hell yeah. So I kneeled over her face while she's rubbing her 'toris and I'm playing with her tits and finally blast her mouth and face.
> 
> I think I found a keeper!


 
keeper ona leash then 




GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2010)

lol Will is a beast lol

Wish I could find smuts like that... even though once in a while my girl will let me plaster her face


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 21, 2010)

lol what are you talking about

You have no problem finding chicks to piss on.


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2010)

lol thats true

Before i got back with my girlfriend, I had another girl who was willing to drink some of my pee... but i guess that'll have to wait 

But i still need to write my old AP story from years ago when i actually did some pee'ing.... so fucking great


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if I can get into that. Or want a chick that I just pissed on. 

You have to post up some pics of your fatties. 

Then we all could drink Natty Lights until they're hot and then comment on the photos.


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL 

I used to have so many pics, but something happened to my comcast email and i had lost everything that i saved up over the years... sucks pretty bad, was going to help bring life to some of my AP stories 

what a shame


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 21, 2010)

Word. I have some AP videos on my old laptop but it crashed. They're still on there but I don't know how to transfer them over. I tried copying them on a flashdisk but the hard drive was such a piece of shit that it didn't work.


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2010)

awww, i know the feeling <3 Much lover brother


but heres what i'm having to eat this morning!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> LOL
> 
> I used to have so many pics, but something happened to my comcast email and i had lost everything that i saved up over the years... sucks pretty bad, was going to help bring life to some of my AP stories
> 
> what a shame


 
download some horse AP and do a voice-over!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work Jake, although I still have reservations about that hubby.  No denying her hotness though.  Willy Spunka, always good when you find a chick that offers to take a facial.  Make the most of it.  Speaking of vids, I do have some short clips out there with an aspiring star.

Google Raven Sommers.  She used to be a goth model but now does some amateur porn.


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2010)

Ronnie > Geared Jesus


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2010)

Upon certain clarification, it's quite obvious that some official "Hater-Aid" has hit this thread. Without further hesitation, obstruction, or detouring, I call forth the head chairman of the DRSE and demand a vote.

A Poll where the fine gentlemen of the DRSE can openly vote on the more cooler/jacked/tanner member.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 21, 2010)

Check your PM at BN, GearedJ.


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2010)

Just got back from buying some brand new Under Armor gym shoes. My last pair finally died and they lasted about two years.. way too long IMO

But these new ones are pretty flashy.. They listed 69.99 on the shelf.. then when i took them up to the Cashier they came up 59.99, then some woman in line handed me a 10$ coupon and i wound up paying after 3.5% sales tax, 53.97$

God bless that older white woman.. I should have thanked her with a mouth full of semen, but she had an ugly friend, and I had no wing man... Where's Jake when you need him?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> God bless that older white woman.. I should have thanked her with a mouth full of semen, but she had an ugly friend, and I had no wing man... Where's Jake when you need him?


 
You need to learn to take care of all obsticals in the pursuit of semen swallowers Sane


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2010)

I just bought some H-drol off Ebay!! I'm gonna get so Jacked and Tan!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh, btw Geared Jesus . . since you're now unjacked, the DRSE dug deep to stock you up with your favourite placebos.



GWCH!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 21, 2010)

I can hardly sit........my glutes are sore. 

Filled with a 1000mg of Test E since Sunday.........waking up with mammoth wood since Tues..........LHJO will be in order til the chick comes back to visit.......GJ wasn't kidding about putting the Vit.C in the drawer for a while.


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2010)

lol yea.. Maybe GJ can do another HGHup log lol


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 21, 2010)

what up dems


----------



## independent (Jan 21, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Just got back from buying some brand new Under Armor gym shoes. My last pair finally died and they lasted about two years.. way too long IMO
> 
> But these new ones are pretty flashy.. They listed 69.99 on the shelf.. then when i took them up to the Cashier they came up 59.99, then some woman in line handed me a 10$ coupon and i wound up paying after 3.5% sales tax, 53.97$
> 
> God bless that older white woman.. I should have thanked her with a mouth full of semen, but she had an ugly friend, and I had no wing man... Where's Jake when you need him?



You dont need a wing man, cant you fuck 2 at once?


----------



## independent (Jan 21, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Oh, btw Geared Jesus . . since you're now unjacked, the DRSE dug deep to stock you up with your favourite placebos.
> 
> 
> 
> GWCH!



That stack is off the charts.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 21, 2010)

I was at a local discount store today and found 90 cap bottles of phenibut for 10 bucks.  I grabbed two because it seemed like a great price.  Anyone ever use the stuff?  There are 250 mg. caps by Primaforce.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 21, 2010)

This joint is an all around discount shop and has a few supps thrown in.  How often and how much is good to take?  I could use a bit of help w/ insomnia but don't wanna be dependent.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 21, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> tuna, oats, shooz, ric flair, sfw and so forth.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> This joint is an all around discount shop and has a few supps thrown in. How often and how much is good to take? I could use a bit of help w/ insomnia but don't wanna be dependent.


 
too much can be like a bad acid trip . . or so I heard. There was a useful thread over at AM, however admitting you spend time there may imply hidden homosexual tendancies  . . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 21, 2010)

These are 250's so I'll have to do some searching and see what's appropriate.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 21, 2010)

Got some Super Strength Melatonin at the store tonight.....It was on sale.......

Never tried it........Hopefully helps with my rest tonight.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advices.  I read through a few threads and reviews.  Dosages are all over the charts but they all seem to say if you go too high you can feel shitty the next day.  I'll go w/ the gram to start and see what's up.

A couple guys said to run it like 3 days in a row max and then take 4 or more days off.  Seems like ppl. think if you go more than that dependency kicks in and is tough to break. I'll err on the side of caution.  I do think it'll help normalize sleeping patterns for me, which will help a lot.


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 21, 2010)

getting ready to pop in the ric flair dvd and head to bed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

supp fuck-knuckler . . . . . no AP tonight, although looking at getting a knob polishing by the pool tommorrow from that filthy nurse. 

Gotta free-range tommorrow night, there's a music festival at the local pub Im heading to with a good Dem - pop a few PPs and see what I can pick up.

Sunday night my open relationship gal is popping over before I head back to work . . at this rate Im going to have to look at stocking up on more VitC . .  and PPs.

Might check out the liquid version this time.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 22, 2010)

Fuck that phenibut shit. I had a very bad experience with that stuff with an old buddy of mine. My was fuckin sick for like 2 days....


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2010)

I bought a tub of that Phenibut, i cap my own shit and it comes to about 750mgs a cap.. which is what i take, and its super strong.. my head is cloudy for the next 12 hours... ugh!!


Who thinks i should take a picture of my gyno boobies and set up a poll?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Who thinks i should take a picture of my gyno boobies and set up a poll?





Just please put a warning in the thread title so I don't click on it......

TYIA!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2010)

well, GJ said it would be a good idea to make a Poll and have everyone vote on whether my case of gyno is bad or not...


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 22, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Who thinks i should take a picture of my gyno boobies and set up a poll?


Im sure if you post it in the JO material thread youll find some sick mf'er that will tell you whatever it is you wanna hear.....


----------



## mooch2321 (Jan 22, 2010)

what up little dicks??????  long time no see...looks like jake has been keeping up with the strong name of the drse.  His ap stories brought tears to my eyes.  Seriously, for being a not big with an undersized penis and only half a testicle...i sure am proud of him!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 22, 2010)

Good night last night. My girl came over my place for the first time. Hung out, AP for like an hour. Had to take breaks cause my dick was getting numb. I loaded up on the wood pill of course. Then we're just messing around and tore it up and shot an immense carbgoo load inside her. 

Then watched some Jersey Shore.


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2010)

me and the g/f are so sad that the Jersey Shore is over with... but we are gonna buy the Uncensored Season when it comes out next month. She gets horny when she sees Pauly D, which means i get awesome blow jobs later that night 

BTW, my iSatori Morph pills just came in the mail. 180pills which is 60 servings for just 24$ Not a bad price. I'm hoping it makes me up my bench press to 315lbs tomorrow.. If not, then at least i'm still bigger than Jake 


And +1 for Will-Piazza


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> what up little dicks?????? long time no see...looks like jake has been keeping up with the strong name of the drse. His ap stories brought tears to my eyes. Seriously, for being a not big with an undersized penis and only half a testicle...i sure am proud of him!


 
lol, it AM's only Big paying us a visit!   . . . I hear you've been challenged for Chief Noob Advice Giver by that new guy Hawaiian Pride

 . . . you should hang around and help some of the DRSE out here:

Sanesloot (BestHomeGym) has bloated fingers from MDrol - he's worried he can no longer fit them up fat chick's arseholes

Geared Jesus is going ungeared, and is now repping for Applied Nutraceuticals . .  we can't trust him anymore

PonyShow (WhiteSnake) has started pinning, but cries like a girl every time.

and . . .  GYCH!


----------



## mooch2321 (Jan 22, 2010)

if i had the time i would e-kick that hawaiian fag right it the liver!  but sadly im too friggin busy riight now.  I havent spent any time at am either....jan/feb is the busiest time of the year for us supplement whores.


----------



## JDub (Jan 22, 2010)

I can haz beer?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> if i had the time i would e-kick that hawaiian fag right it the liver! but sadly im too friggin busy riight now. I havent spent any time at am either....jan/feb is the busiest time of the year for us supplement whores.


 
I hear he regularly takes facials from Wyatt, so chances are you'd get double-teamed up the clacker Mooch . . . such an act is sure to knock a few pounds off your precarious Big status 


Edit: expect a visit from Maj. Iron Lungz


----------



## mooch2321 (Jan 22, 2010)

j-pet said:


> I hear he regularly takes facials from Wyatt, so chances are you'd get double-teamed up the clacker Mooch . . . such an act is sure to knock a few pounds off *your precarious Big status*
> 
> 
> Edit: expect a visit from Maj. Iron Lungz


 

not so precarious....need to update the stats...sittin at 233 right now


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> not so precarious....need to update the stats...sittin at 233 right now


 
14lb arse rapings do exist . . .


----------



## independent (Jan 22, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Geared Jesus is going ungeared, and is now repping for Applied Nutraceuticals . .  we can't trust him anymore
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## JDub (Jan 22, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Tell me this aint so, he's a fucking Neovar pimp. I will only cut him some slack if he fucks that stupid bitch Rosie in the ass and sprays his load in her douche bag husbands mouth.



+1  w/pics!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

JDub said:


> +1 w/pics!


 
+2 for superMegaAwesomeReppage


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 22, 2010)

I have an AP NON-story.  There's this married bitch I know.  She blew me while on the rag about a yr ago, then I hit it a while back too.  The stupid thing about her is that I had told her I had an aggressive AP style and she was cool w/ it she said.

Well when I hit it she told me later she cried afterward since I made her feel like a whore the way I did it.  I was thinking DUH....you're cheating on your hubby...lol.  Not like she hadn't done that.  Anyway we started talking often again and decided to do it again and I'd just adjust my style for her.

So after talking about it, her sending pics, planning the time and place, she starts having doubts and making excuses.  I hate when hizzoes bullshit like that.  If you're not up for it, don't lie.  End of rant.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

Im hearing ya man. Had a chick last break back out, plus tonights merlot and partypill chick never squared away a time and a place . . . thems the breaks

 . . .but, met this 'ex-lesbian' on line this morning . .  building bridges dem


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

You kniggs and your internet dating AP Ho's kill me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I like to see my bitches in person first(pool,etc.).....No surprises.....I know what the bitch looks like in a bathing suit. 

Guy fucked up my Vit.C order at Sten Labs(went to the wrong address)........so he sent me a FedEx 2 day package I just got today with (2) vials Tadalafil, (1) vial Vardenafil, (1) vial Sildenafil to make up for it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You kniggs and your internet dating AP Ho's kill me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pony, it's not like you meet them in a dark room! Always check them out before throwing them the pork sword . .

  . . nice work on the VitC - Im going to look at the liquid option . . be easy to OD, yeah?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Im going to look at the liquid option . . be easy to OD, yeah?


 
Werd!!!!

The first time I took like 60mg(2 Ml) and had wood for like 5 days

Now I take 30mg and it lowers BP(Hypertension) if you take 30-40mg daily.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You kniggs and your internet dating AP Ho's kill me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, they hooked your ass up.  Told ya they had solid service.  Some neighbor is gonna come by and thank you for the delivery error...lol.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Damn, they hooked your ass up. Told ya they had solid service. Some neighbor is gonna come by and thank you for the delivery error...lol.


 

Hey NB.......The Tadalafil is Purple, thick, and tastes good.....WTF....Is this normal??

I popped off the rubber stopper and just used a syringe(no needle) to draw it.......Did you use a needle or do it my way??


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 22, 2010)

sitting here watching some family guy and about to go to bed....gotta sell shuze in the morning.


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2010)

at work hiding in the lounge watching tv..

I can't wait to do bench tomorrow.. Gonna see if I still have strength while off the Mdrol... I'm gonna press 240 tomorrow!!! Who thinks I can't do it??


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I'm gonna press 240 tomorrow!!! Who thinks I can't do it??


 
If you pound some Cheerios Pre-WO I'll give you the nod.


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2010)

lol I'm trying to stay away from bad carbs.. But I will be taking those pre w/o pills I just got. iSatori Morph shit

it said on the bottle that it'll make me huge!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> it said on the bottle that it'll make me huge!


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2010)

Al is that all you take? Just test E?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Al is that all you take? Just test E?


 
As far as Gear goes, Yeah..........Is that OK with you Senor Sloot?

Prolly go Test, Deca, D-bol next, but who knows.........Blew up nice and got strong as fuck last time I did Test E only..........


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 23, 2010)

Sup knig-knogz! Just arrived back in bama tonight! Feels so effin good to be back knigz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's fukkin wierd tho. It took a while to get used to the environment and language and shit. I kept asking for shit in Chinese on the flight back to Chicago and to the waiters at McD's and shit. Luckily it started to wear off by the time I got back to bama. It felt weird as shit at first just hearing english as I walked around. I was so fukkin sick of those people after 5 months, I don't think I'll ever care to go back.  Chinese people have horrible fukking breath, btw!


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> As far as Gear goes, Yeah..........Is that OK with you Senor Sloot?
> 
> Prolly go Test, Deca, D-bol next, but who knows.........Blew up nice and got strong as fuck last time I did Test E only..........




fine by me my good man.

I read that test E is best for building mass.. A friend of mine is about to use Deca. I might have to jump on board that wagon


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 23, 2010)

Alfonse, my tad is like that too.  I shake the shit out of it for a while and then after popping the stopper off, I get one of my droppers from IR.  I swirl that around for a min to make sure that thick ass solution mixes, then draw up a dose.  I wanna make sure it mixes well.  It's worked well for me so far.  Gotta love the non-chem taste.

I'm gonna place another order for torem today since they have another ridiculous sale goin on for championship weekend.  I wonder if they'll be doing something even crazier for the SB.

Roids, my brother taught in Japan for 4 yrs....hit MANY victims there.  He said even fat and ugly dudes scored left and right.  Anyway, he took a min to adjust and on his last flight home he sat next to some hot Anglo chick w/ big tits and accidentally blurted "nice tits!", being used to getting to say shit w/o ppl really knowing what he said.

He said he was prepared for a long ass flight home having to sit next to her after saying that. Luckily he noticed she happened to be wearing earphones and didn't hear him...lol.  He woulda looked like quite the ass for the entire flight across the Pacific.


----------



## independent (Jan 23, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Sup knig-knogz! Just arrived back in bama tonight! Feels so effin good to be back knigz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's fukkin wierd tho. It took a while to get used to the environment and language and shit. I kept asking for shit in Chinese on the flight back to Chicago and to the waiters at McD's and shit. Luckily it started to wear off by the time I got back to bama. It felt weird as shit at first just hearing english as I walked around. I was so fukkin sick of those people after 5 months, I don't think I'll ever care to go back.  Chinese people have horrible fukking breath, btw!



Welcome home!


----------



## independent (Jan 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>



Is that the brand you bought?


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> STFU noob!



I'M NOT A NOOB!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is that the brand you bought?


 
No knigg........just a random pic..........



Thanks NB.......wanted to make sure my Tad was normal.

Holy fuck.........I just slept for 12 hrs.......I need to ease up on the AFGOO, Benadryl, Melatonin combo before bed.......I can't be sleeping for 12 fuckin' hours like that........Feel good though and just made a 6 egg omelette


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2010)

lol, good sleep is nice once in a while White Snake. I slept really good this morning after i got home from work.. 8 to 3:30.. i feel good, just had my protein shake and about to eat some Shrimp and Scallobs and noodles... then time for the Bench Press!!

Only bad thing is that I don't have a spotter this time


----------



## urbanski (Jan 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>



do want


----------



## urbanski (Jan 23, 2010)

i cant get the fucking rep box to open. sorry guys


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 23, 2010)

WTF is AFGOO?  I have most of these acronyms down but can't figure that one out.  A 12 hr. sleep session now and then is nice for recovery.

My lower back finally felt right today so I made the most of it.  A week or two ago I did a lot of shoveling to get my car dug out twice in one day....then hit a heavy leg workout the next day.

Ever since my lower back just didn't feel right and had a lingering mild pain/tightness.  Pissed me off because I had to miss a few workouts between that and shitty weather.

So, today I finally got to hit a back workout.  Felt strong and added 10 lbs to my 5X5 session of Hammer Strength Iso-Later High Row.  I like their line a lot.  Also did 5X8 of pulldowns.  Felt like I got a really solid workout in.

Cycle ends in another couple of days and then I'll be hitting the torem up.  Had pretty decent strength gains so hope I can maintain some of the progress.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> WTF is AFGOO? I have most of these acronyms down but can't figure that one out.


 
It's an Indica strain -------- Medical Marijuana.....my connect has a Med. MJ card so I get the medical shit....

Got some Blue Dream coming later today......It's a Sativa.......

AFGOO:








Blue Dream:


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2010)

supp dems . .  think I blew a few synapses last night . . .maybe a testicle as well . . think I need some AFGOO . . .


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2010)

I did it! I benched 240lbs 5 times! yay!

But I still don't see any women lined up outside my door to have my babies... WTF is wrong?


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2010)

lol yea.. its not bad motivation. I'll be hitting 245lbs (my bodyweight) next time. and i'm sure i'll do just fine. 

At least for my ego's sake, admit that i'm coming along decently. fucking Sicilian Macho Man!


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2010)

you hate'n ass bitch..

I tower your 5'8 shrimp ass..

And i haven't used a Sand filled weight in 5 months!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> lol yea.. its not bad motivation. I'll be hitting 245lbs (my bodyweight) next time. and i'm sure i'll do just fine.
> 
> At least for my ego's sake, admit that i'm coming along decently. fucking Sicilian Macho Man!


 
make sure you wash your hands. you dont want the shit to cause your grip to slip pushing those dangerous weights 

GICH!





btw: AP last night


----------



## independent (Jan 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> It's an Indica strain -------- Medical Marijuana.....my connect has a Med. MJ card so I get the medical shit....
> 
> Got some Blue Dream coming later today......It's a Sativa.......
> 
> ...



Thats some damn fine weed.  I would probably go into a coma if I smoked that.  I just cant smoke weed anymore, it really ruins me.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I just cant smoke weed anymore, it really ruins me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Thats some damn fine weed. I would probably go into a coma if I smoked that. I just cant smoke weed anymore, it really ruins me.


 


Ponyshow said:


>


 

Me too man . . . Id end up hanging myself


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 23, 2010)

what up dems


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> what up dems


 
supp cc - who the fuck are you btw? BN crew???


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 23, 2010)

Sup knigz!  I still ain't over this goddamn jet lag.  It's 11:00 and I still can't effin sleep.  It's 9:00am on my China time!  I slept 3 hours last night and woke up thinking I was still in China.  Maybe a few natty ices will take care of it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Sup knigz! I still ain't over this goddamn jet lag. It's 11:00 and I still can't effin sleep. It's 9:00am on my China time! I slept 3 hours last night and woke up thinking I was still in China. Maybe a few natty ices will take care of it.


 
welcome home man . . .. what about busting a nut? Works for me.

I'm trying to hunt down a shag before I go back to work tommorrow. 

Ive got a couple of potentials, but it's dragging the bottom of the barrel Im afraid . . .  might just take my own advice . . .

what are 'natty ices'?


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2010)

lol natty ice's is some shitty ass, cheap bear with a high alcohol %.. Like 5.6 I think.

that's what the broke niggas sip on when they aint workin (like Roids)

btw, I'm at work taking a nice shit right now


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Watch this Video while baked!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2010)

That ain't right knig. Natty Ices hit the spot even when you're making killer $. They're 6% alk, kinda like a white man's malt liquour. I had 6 last night. 

I slept 8 hours last night and still coulda prolly slept another 8. This jet lag blows ass.

Finally got my gears ordered!  Tren E & test E coming.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> That ain't right knig. Natty Ices hit the spot even when you're making killer $. They're 6% alk, kinda like a white man's malt liquour. I had 6 last night.
> 
> I slept 8 hours last night and still coulda prolly slept another 8. This jet lag blows ass.
> 
> Finally got my gears ordered! Tren E & test E coming.


 
god, I gotta fly out in 2hrs, no sleep. Been giving the AP to this 6' leggy blonde , and thats after 2x LHJO today trying to wear out the VitC from the night before.

On another note:

20mls prop
10mls Enth
10mls Winny
2x HCG 

scored in a fire sale! Not enought for a full cycle, but a good start. If I can find another 20-30mls of enanth I'll be set for jackedness!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Iron Lungz (Jan 24, 2010)

j-pet said:


> expect a visit from Maj. Iron Lungz


Major Lungz reporting for duty!


----------



## Saney (Jan 24, 2010)

I weigh 244lbs! only 24 to go until i'm a hot Whopper Stud Muffin like GJ

Ok Al, Do you think I can hit 245lbs on the Bench next time? If so, how many times?


----------



## independent (Jan 24, 2010)

Iron Lungz said:


> Major Lungz reporting for duty!



Post up those emails you were talking about. I bet its some funny shit.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Post up those emails you were talking about. I bet its some funny shit.


 
Better yet, maybe not such a good idea!  

Good to see the Major back tho!


----------



## independent (Jan 24, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Better yet, maybe not such a good idea!
> 
> Good to see the Major back tho!



Oh yea I forgot.


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 24, 2010)

j-pet said:


> supp cc - who the fuck are you btw? BN crew???


 

Yeah im from the BN crew....so I take it your a new addition to our BN crew?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> Yeah im from the BN crew....so I take it your a new addition to our BN crew?


 
yeah man, a few of us got drafted from AM . . . we all got kicked out cause we werent gay enough . .  even sane


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 24, 2010)

j-pet said:


> yeah man, a few of us got drafted from AM . . . we all got kicked out cause we werent gay enough . . even sane


 


damn figure with all the sexual stories sane tells they would be interested in him. I guess the sandfilled weights are a turn off for them.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jan 24, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Sup knigz!  I still ain't over this goddamn jet lag.  It's 11:00 and I still can't effin sleep.  It's 9:00am on my China time!  I slept 3 hours last night and woke up thinking I was still in China.  *Maybe a few natty ices will take care of it.*



There ain't nothing a couple natty ices can't fix. That's for damn sure.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> There ain't nothing a couple natty ices can't fix. That's for damn sure.


 


Good smokey smokey works too.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Oh yea I forgot.


 
No shit!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2010)

j-pet said:


> yeah man, a few of us got drafted from AM . . . we all got kicked out cause we werent gay enough . . even sane


 
I don't know about the latter, but yeah they were a buncha fags over there.  BTW, mad reps there knig.  You're gonna hit 7 digits soon!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2010)

Eatin' like a King..........

New York strip steak, Baked Tater, Ceasar Salad, Merlot, Blue Dream.


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 24, 2010)

just put an order in for 2 tubs or xtend kind of excited


now im going down stills to scramble like 6 eggs and drench them in hot sauce....


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> just put an order in for 2 tubs or xtend kind of excited
> 
> 
> now im going down stills to scramble like 6 eggs and drench them in hot sauce....


 

Glad to see cc still rocks the good grammar.


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 24, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> just put an order in for 2 tubs or xtend kind of excited
> 
> 
> now im going down stills to scramble like 6 eggs and drench them in hot sauce....


 
stairs god damn it stairs


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Glad to see cc still rocks the good grammar.


 

I saw that right when I got back on from killing them eggs.....damn


----------



## Saney (Jan 24, 2010)

lol this dude is excited about Xtends?? Lol

and he's already crackin jokes about my Best Home Gym... Wtf?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> lol this dude is excited about Xtends?? Lol
> 
> and he's already crackin jokes about my Best Home Gym... Wtf?


 
hey, whatever happened to your Best Friend Tim?


----------



## Saney (Jan 24, 2010)

I remember who he is.... But that doesn't mean shit! He needs to respect my big status.. 

and jake, I have no idea about BFT or who he was.. But he was much gayer than me by far


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Glad to see cc still rocks the good grammar.


He can't help it. It's in his jeans.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 25, 2010)

So.... im sitting in class this morning, taking a test for  which I have been studying non-stop for,...  and this ignorant bitch behind me keeps coughing loud as fuck right on the back of my head. I couldn't even concentrate with that shit hitting the back of my neck.

Well, me being irritable as hell, and having no sleep,... I turned around and yelled "would you cover up your fucking mouth." Opps......

I think I scared the living shit outta everyone around me including her......



Ah well....


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2010)

talk about some serious roid rage... lay off the juice you abuser!!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 25, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> talk about some serious roid rage... lay off the juice you abuser!!


...PTRD.

Post-Traumatic- Rage- Disorder.


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> So.... im sitting in class this morning, taking a test for  which I have been studying non-stop for,...  and this ignorant bitch behind me keeps coughing loud as fuck right on the back of my head. I couldn't even concentrate with that shit hitting the back of my neck.
> 
> Well, me being irritable as hell, and having no sleep,... I turned around and yelled "would you cover up your fucking mouth." Opps......
> 
> ...




Good for you man. Some fucking people have no clue.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 25, 2010)

Was supposed to get blown today by a former regular that got back in touch.  She had to cancel out so that sucked.  I was hyped for that too.  About to head to the gym for a chest/tri workout.  Cold as hell today!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 25, 2010)

So, did the stupid cunt STFU?  That's all that matters afterall.


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2010)

She prolly did.. he prolly scared her hiccups away with that outburst. 

and sorry to hear about that NB, i know what its like to have some sex lined up, get excited, then have the bitch cancel.... but right after you LHJO, you forget about her forgettin and suddenly you're happy again


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> So, did the stupid cunt STFU? That's all that matters afterall.


 
+1 . . you should have backhanded that diseased-ridden slut with your rhinestone-studded white silk glove


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Dumb bitch GF gave some homeless dem $20 while waiting at the mcd's drive thru line. Then, comes back to tell me she was "Too shaken up" to order....So this fucker basically intimidated her into giving him money i think.
> 
> Going to drive there in a few to see if i spot this fucker to get the money back. He gave her some sob story about "bus fare" back home. Im bear-macing this fuck if i spot him.



did she give him a blowjob too?


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Probably. shes a retard.



Lol.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Probably. shes a retard.


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2010)

LMFAO @ Drive Through Robbery 

And it was probably a cousin of hers because all black ppl are related


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 25, 2010)

LOL...my brother got scammed once by this dem that came staggering up to an ATM we were at.  Admittedly, he was really convincing, but I still knew it was bs.  He worked the area near a childrens' hospital and had a sob story about the hospital not being able to do some transplant due to insurance for his daughter.

He was all desperate, willing to give his SS number, etc.  So my brother gives his ass 20 bucks.  Only to encounter the same dem like a week later at the same damn ATM.  He called bs on the guy but happened to be w/ this little dude that was a friend of ours but also a serious badass.

Dude yelled at him and chased him off.  I wish I coulda been there to see that shit.  He would regularly punk dudes that were a lot bigger than him on sheer balls and willingness to throw down over very little.  

Jay you better be careful going after this guy due to recent circumstances.  You don't wanna have to reappear in court and them be like "You again???!".


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## PotentiallyFatal (Jan 25, 2010)

is this where the cool kids hang now?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 25, 2010)

HFS! PF's up in the mfkin' house!  This nigger makes the depravity of the CT look like the disney channel with his tranny reach-around stories!  We may even need a new "Ask PF" thread up in here!

Anyhoo, we're overdo and awaiting another story of ungodly filth!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2010)

subbed for new filth. Sane's shit is getting old . .  there could be a DRSE membership up for grabs


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 25, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> HFS! PF's up in the mfkin' house!  This nigger makes the depravity of the CT look like the disney channel with his tranny reach-around stories!  We may even need a new "Ask PF" thread up in here!
> 
> Anyhoo, we're overdo and awaiting another story of ungodly filth!



Pre-op or post-op?


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just got home from work and ate 8 eggs...Gonna pound out some deadlifts at midnight then follow them up with some walking lunges.


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> Just got home from work and ate 8 eggs...Gonna pound out some deadlifts at midnight then follow them up with some walking lunges.



Dont forget the Xtend post w/o.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2010)

sane used a spotter for his walking lunges, but all that leaky sand got in the spotters eyes


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 25, 2010)

j-pet said:


> sane used a spotter for his walking lunges, but all that leaky sand got in the spotters *vagina*



Fixed that for ya!
GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 25, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Pre-op or post-op?


 
We're talking pre at the time.  He used beer to wash the AIDS offa his cock afterwards.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 25, 2010)

j-pet said:


> subbed for new filth. Sane's shit is getting old . . there could be a DRSE membership up for grabs


 
Werd!  I'm planning to sell it this time.  This is gold and I ain't just giving this mfker away!  I'll split it with you.  We can start taking bids now!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> We're talking pre at the time. He used beer to wash the AIDS offa his cock afterwards.


 
haha, only dems catch AIDs . . .  and of course monkey fuckers


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 25, 2010)

Sup Nigerians!  I hate to admit it, but I'm approaching Not Big status!  224 this morning!  I got so sick of that fukkin food in Chiner that I was missing meals and shit.  The only good thing is having a 33" waist and a 6er for the first time.........ever!  Fuck this cutting tho, time to get huge again.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2010)

Get huge, knig knog..........We got plenty of time til it's "coldies at the pool" time(unless your in backwards country like Jake)..........Get huge and start cutting in May


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2010)

+1 on Pony's advice: You need some dbol to add to your test/tren stack. grits and skittles ma dem.


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn it's nice to have PF back.. I think he's still my buddy on x Box live...

I had the girlfriend give me a nice shoulder massage last night because it hurt bad from sleeping on it the night before. 

I'm weighing in at 243lbs now. I'm trying to hit 220 by summer. And I need to run some Letro to make my tits shrink some.. It blows!! If I don't get them to go down soon, PF will mistaken me for a shemale and try to butt fuck me.


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 26, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Dont forget the Xtend post w/o.



Werd, cell tech and nano-vapor for the ultimate stack


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 26, 2010)

Whats up demlets?

Almost lost my job the other night. I work at a club and some dickhead tried to hit one of the other guys on the door. I gabbed the guy in a rear naked choke and and dragged him to the ground right in front of the police 

The police seemed cool with it and they arrested the guy. My manager had been watching the whole thing on CCTV and got me in the shit for it


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 26, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> Whats up demlets?
> 
> Almost lost my job the other night. I work at a club and some dickhead tried to hit one of the other guys on the door. I gabbed the guy in a rear naked choke and and dragged him to the ground right in front of the police


 
Why was he naked?  What kind of club is this?


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Jan 26, 2010)

Guess he works at the Blue Oyster.


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 26, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Must be a Turkish bath house.



So what if it is?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 26, 2010)

Check Yo PM almighty GearedJ.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> Whats up demlets?
> 
> Almost lost my job the other night. I work at a club and some dickhead tried to hit one of the other guys on the door. I gabbed the guy in a rear naked choke and and dragged him to the ground right in front of the police
> 
> The police seemed cool with it and they arrested the guy. My manager had been watching the whole thing on CCTV and got me in the shit for it


 
have another deepfried marsbar and STFU


----------



## BestFriendTim (Jan 26, 2010)

Where is Sandsloot?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2010)

BestFriendTim said:


> Where is Sandsloot?


 
he's around BestFriendTim. . .  he'll be glad to see you're back


----------



## Tesla (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh No......BFT is here


Check PM again GearedJ.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 26, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> ^
> 
> No, you cannot implant the cattle pellets directly into your taint. why would you even wanna?


 

I responded to that in yet another PM.....

Check it out


Just SFW......time for sum Blue Dream and then a steaming hot shower with sum Zep goin' in the background. 







YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2010)

what? no LHJO?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 26, 2010)

j-pet said:


> what? no LHJO?


 
Yeah......that too!!


----------



## pitman (Jan 26, 2010)

j-pet said:


> wecome rahaas
> 
> AP = autoplow (sexual intercourse)
> SFW = Smash Fkg Weights
> ...


GREAT QUOTES LOVE IT


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yeah......that too!!


 
You know Pony, after 6 days of hard AP/LHJO my libido crashes at work. I dont get all toey until about day 7 or 8 - just before I head home.

BTW, got this new broad who simply PM'd me on the dating site: "I want to suck your cock" 

If that involves arriving, giving said HJ, swallowing and GTFO, then Im going to get her to meet me straight off the plane! 



pitman said:


> GREAT QUOTES LOVE IT


 
You're welcome Pitman, share your filthy ATM stories with the fellas here - I'll drop some heavy duty reppage your way for quality!


----------



## pitman (Jan 26, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Someone contact JayV. I'm banned on Bnut. You'll have to contact him on Bnut because he's prolly also banned on AM.


MR ROIDS WHY THE FUCK IS EVERYONE GETTING BANNED ON THESE SIGHTS..I JUST GOT BANNED OF MINE FOR LIFE..''FUCK THEM'' ANYTHING GOES IS GREAT...


----------



## pitman (Jan 26, 2010)

pitman said:


> MR ROIDS WHY THE FUCK IS EVERYONE GETTING BANNED ON THESE SIGHTS..I JUST GOT BANNED OF MINE FOR LIFE..''FUCK THEM'' ANYTHING GOES IS GREAT...


HOW IS THAT ? TOO ALL THE FORUMS THAT BAN US FOR ASKING LEGIT QUESTIONS!!!! XXXX


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2010)

pitman said:


> HOW IS THAT ? TOO ALL THE FORUMS THAT BAN US FOR ASKING LEGIT QUESTIONS!!!! XXXX


 
Most of us got banned from AnabolicMinds . . it involved a group of homosexual felch bunnies crusading against the antics of the CT/DRSE in the name of Christ.



Over here at IM you can ask WTF you like - especially in the Anything Goes section. In fact the forum Head Honcho encourages it.


----------



## pitman (Jan 26, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Most of us got banned from AnabolicMinds . . it involved a group of homosexual felch bunnies disliking the antics of the CT/DRSE.
> 
> 
> 
> Over here at IM you can ask WTF you like - especially in the Anything Goes section. In fact the forum Head Honcho encourages it.


SWEET NICE TO MEET AND READ ALL THE CRAZY SHIT GOING ON.. JUST BANNED FROM DISCUSSBODYBUILDING.CUM..CUM


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 26, 2010)

Because most of them are run by a buncha anal bible thumping fags!  If you got some descent AP stories to share, you're in the right place.  This is THEE place for like minded degenerates.  So, let them AP stories rip mah knig!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 26, 2010)

pitman said:


> MR ROIDS WHY THE FUCK IS EVERYONE GETTING BANNED ON THESE SIGHTS..I JUST GOT BANNED OF MINE FOR LIFE..''FUCK THEM'' ANYTHING GOES IS GREAT...


 
Quiet Chief.........The kids are asleep


----------



## pitman (Jan 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Quiet Chief.........The kids are asleep


MERLOT AND AFGROO???


----------



## pitman (Jan 26, 2010)

pitman said:


> MERLOT AND AFGROO???


AFGOO?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Quiet Chief.........The kids are asleep


 
Werd!  Perfect time for a little redtube and a round of LHJO!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 26, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Werd! Perfect time for a little redtube and a round of LHJO!


 


Don't forget a Natty Ice and P-rip.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Werd! Perfect time for a little redtube and a round of LHJO!


 
 opportunidad for perfecting LHJO technique while using mouse in RH!

(recommends PPs for serious seritonin depletion )


----------



## pitman (Jan 26, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Hello all! You don't know us yet, but in due time, you will grow to love us - guaranteed! Here's a thread for like-minded reprobates to share stories of moral depravity.
> 
> GICH!


 ANYTHING SAID??? WHY IS THIS ANNOYING WOMEN MINOOO KEEP TELLING ME IM NOT POSTING IN THE ROGHT SPOTS FOR NEWBES...DUMB FUCKIN JACKOFF... ROID YOU GET MY MESSEGE? AND FUCKIN MINOO I GOT YOUR MESSAGE GIRL


----------



## Tesla (Jan 26, 2010)

pitman said:


> ANYTHING SAID??? WHY IS THIS ANNOYING WOMEN MINOOO KEEP TELLING ME IM NOT POSTING IN THE ROGHT SPOTS FOR NEWBES...DUMB FUCKIN JACKOFF... ROID YOU GET MY MESSEGE? AND FUCKIN MINOO I GOT YOUR MESSAGE GIRL


 

Roids can you decipher this for me?


----------



## pitman (Jan 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Roids can you decipher this for me?


SORRY THERE BRO . ALL PISSED OFF DEVILS REJERK AND MINOLEE KEEPS POSTING UNDER MY COMMENTS THAT'' THIS IS A FORUM FOR NEW MEMBERS INTRODUCTION'' IT'S VERY ANNOYING ...OHHH AND THATS DEVILS REJECT.OOPS MY BAG


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2010)

pitman said:


> SORRY THERE BRO . ALL PISSED OFF DEVILS REJERK AND MINOLEE KEEPS POSTING UNDER MY COMMENTS THAT'' THIS IS A FORUM FOR NEW MEMBERS INTRODUCTION'' IT'S VERY ANNOYING ...OHHH AND THATS DEVILS REJECT.OOPS MY BAG


 
Min0 is solid man . . you see that glass full of cum he's drinking??? You eva drank that much cum before?  . .  I didn't think so.

You gotta show her some respect . . . .


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Roids can you decipher this for me?


 
I think so.  I repped this clown, telling him rule #1.  If this is your first time visiting the CT, you must post an AP story.  So, here's what I had waiting in the inbox.



> AP STORY FOR YOU ,I HAD DIARREA AT THE JUNKYARD TODAY JUST SAT IN AN OLD CLASSIC CAR AND SHIT ON THE SEAT AND DOO DOOD ALL IN IT.. RAN AFTER THAT TO THE GYM AND DOO DOOD AND AFTER THAT MY BITCH LICKED MY SWEATY BALLS ALL THE WAY TO MY DIARREAD ASS HOLE AND SAID WOW THAT TASTE GREAT WITH SHIT SHOWING ON HER TONGUE..LOL TODAY WAS CLOUDY FOR HER..


 
IDK.  Doesn't appear that we have new DRSE material.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 26, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> IDK. Doesn't appear that we have new DRSE material.


 

Werd!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 26, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 26, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Min0 is solid man . . you see that glass full of cum he's drinking??? You eva drank that much cum before? . . I didn't think so.
> 
> You gotta show her some respect . . . .


 
Hold up knig!  You tellin' me Min0 is a broad?


----------



## pitman (Jan 26, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I think so. I repped this clown, telling him rule #1. If this is your first time visiting the CT, you must post an AP story. So, here's what I had waiting in the inbox.
> 
> 
> 
> IDK. Doesn't appear that we have new DRSE material.


WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE TO HEAR THAT I JACKED OFF TO THE PORNO FRESH TEEN PUSSY # 4 TWICE TO GET MY BLOOD FLOWING BEFORE I HIT THE GYM...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 26, 2010)

WTF repped this clown up to *241279?*

Sounds like a group negging is called for.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I think so. I repped this clown, telling him rule #1. If this is your first time visiting the CT, you must post an AP story. So, here's what I had waiting in the inbox.
> 
> *AP STORY FOR YOU ,I HAD DIARREA AT THE JUNKYARD TODAY JUST SAT IN AN OLD CLASSIC CAR AND SHIT ON THE SEAT AND DOO DOOD ALL IN IT.. RAN AFTER THAT TO THE GYM AND DOO DOOD AND AFTER THAT MY BITCH LICKED MY SWEATY BALLS ALL THE WAY TO MY DIARREAD ASS HOLE AND SAID WOW THAT TASTE GREAT WITH SHIT SHOWING ON HER TONGUE..LOL TODAY WAS CLOUDY FOR HER..*
> 
> ...


 
yeah . . ..  not my kinda DRSE . .  but I guess no worse than Sanesloot's arse fingering episode 



Roids1 said:


> Hold up knig! You tellin' me Min0 is a broad?


 
Sometimes he is dem. .  nobody really knows for sure


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> WTF repped this clown up to *241279?*
> 
> Sounds like a group negging is called for.


 
fixed . . .  negro needs to chill some . .  have some AFGOO and STFU!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 26, 2010)

Lemme spread some rep to y'all good DRSE fellas first, then I'll help knock a few off myself.


----------



## pitman (Jan 26, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Hold up knig! You tellin' me Min0 is a broad?


 GLASS OF CUM???? IF THATS A GLASS OF CUM, I DRANK A WHOLE GALLON TODAY..I LOVE MILK WHOLE MILK!!!!! EAT BIG TO BE BIG , DRINK THAT MILK..


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 26, 2010)

What's a DRSE?


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 27, 2010)

Sane has nice juggs.  I got more reps than him now too.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 27, 2010)

This 24 hour rep limit is irritating. I was trying to give out some more reps so I could neg pitman again and just got cut off!


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2010)

Reps for my baby cakes 

<3 Roids


----------



## pitman (Jan 27, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I think so. I repped this clown, telling him rule #1. If this is your first time visiting the CT, you must post an AP story. So, here's what I had waiting in the inbox.
> 
> 
> 
> IDK. Doesn't appear that we have new DRSE material.


DRSE MATERIAL.. WHAT KINDA SEX STORY ROID DID YOU FIRST TELL??? NO LET ME GUESS HOW YOU SIT AROUND ON YOUR COMPUTER AND STICK A ROID NEEDLE UP YOUR WHITY TIGHTY ASS WHILE THE OTHER HAND ISJACKING OFF WITH MINOLEE IS DRINKING YOUR CUP OF CUM WHILE YOUR BUDDY PONEY SHOW IS ASKING YOU TO DECIPHER MY STORY WHILE YOU  JACK OFFS  JUDGE ME FOR THE ''DRSE'' MATERIAL??? I AM  FEELING LIKE A  LOSER  JACKOFF THANK YOU..HIT ME BACK..NIGGA ..LOL.....


----------



## independent (Jan 27, 2010)

pitman said:


> DRSE MATERIAL.. WHAT KINDA SEX STORY ROID DID YOU FIRST TELL??? NO LET ME GUESS HOW YOU SIT AROUND ON YOUR COMPUTER AND STICK A ROID NEEDLE UP YOUR WHITY TIGHTY ASS WHILE THE OTHER HAND ISJACKING OFF WITH MINOLEE IS DRINKING YOUR CUP OF CUM WHILE YOUR BUDDY PONEY SHOW IS ASKING YOU TO DECIPHER MY STORY WHILE YOU  JACK OFFS  JUDGE ME FOR THE ''DRSE'' MATERIAL??? I AM  FEELING LIKE A  LOSER  JACKOFF THANK YOU..HIT ME BACK..NIGGA ..LOL.....



Turn off the caps. Negged.


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2010)

pitman said:


> DRSE MATERIAL.. WHAT KINDA SEX STORY ROID DID YOU FIRST TELL??? NO LET ME GUESS HOW YOU SIT AROUND ON YOUR COMPUTER AND STICK A ROID NEEDLE UP YOUR WHITY TIGHTY ASS WHILE THE OTHER HAND ISJACKING OFF WITH MINOLEE IS DRINKING YOUR CUP OF CUM WHILE YOUR BUDDY PONEY SHOW IS ASKING YOU TO DECIPHER MY STORY WHILE YOU  JACK OFFS  JUDGE ME FOR THE ''DRSE'' MATERIAL??? I AM  FEELING LIKE A  LOSER  JACKOFF THANK YOU..HIT ME BACK..NIGGA ..LOL.....



Stop actin like a sorry ass kneegrow in the welfare line you fucking Not Big


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 27, 2010)

pitman said:


> DRSE MATERIAL.. WHAT KINDA SEX STORY ROID DID YOU FIRST TELL??? NO LET ME GUESS HOW YOU SIT AROUND ON YOUR COMPUTER AND STICK A ROID NEEDLE UP YOUR WHITY TIGHTY ASS WHILE THE OTHER HAND ISJACKING OFF WITH MINOLEE IS DRINKING YOUR CUP OF CUM WHILE YOUR BUDDY PONEY SHOW IS ASKING YOU TO DECIPHER MY STORY WHILE YOU  JACK OFFS JUDGE ME FOR THE ''DRSE'' MATERIAL??? I AM FEELING LIKE A  LOSER  JACKOFF THANK YOU..HIT ME BACK..NIGGA ..LOL.....


 
Bomber?

Do you suck dicks?!


----------



## pitman (Jan 27, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Stop actin like a sorry ass kneegrow in the welfare line you fucking Not Big


caps off , if your gonna say it say it loud and big.. kneegrow?? fuckin not big???


----------



## pitman (Jan 27, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Bomber?
> 
> Do you suck dicks?!


bomber ? where you guys dig this up at ???


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 27, 2010)

Sadly, he seems a little to smart to be bombr.


----------



## pitman (Jan 27, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Sadly, he seems a little to smart to be bombr.


mr roids 1 ..how are you today brother?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 27, 2010)

Headed to the gymnasium for a leg workout.  finished up the tren clone and just using up the last couple days of 4AD trans.  Was feeling alpha as fuck the last couple workouts w/ the strength increases and all.

Got 4 bottles of torem ready to go for PCT so I may experiment w/ a higher dosing protocol to see how that goes.  Been like 9 or so weeks on so can't hurt.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 27, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Headed to the gymnasium for a leg workout. finished up the tren clone and just using up the last couple days of 4AD trans. Was feeling alpha as fuck the last couple workouts w/ the strength increases and all.
> 
> Got 4 bottles of torem ready to go for PCT so I may experiment w/ a higher dosing protocol to see how that goes. Been like 9 or so weeks on so can't hurt.


 

Sounds like a lot of Torem.....

I have (1) 30ml bottle 60mg/ml of Torem.

After 10 weeks Test E my Torem dosage will be:

Day 1-3 100mg
Day 3-10 80mg
Day 10-20 60mg
Day 21-28 40mg

Total 1740mg

My 1 bottle contains 1800mg 



Check your PM GearedJ.


----------



## independent (Jan 27, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Sounds like a lot of Torem.....
> 
> I have (1) 30ml bottle 60mg/ml of Torem.
> 
> ...




So hows the test treating you so far?


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Check your PM GearedJ.




WTF do you guys PM each other about? LHJO Material?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> WTF do you guys PM each other about? LHJO Material?


 
we can't say . .  it's private DRSE matters . . not to be discussed with outsiders


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 27, 2010)

My darts arrived today! 

Yo GJ, check your pms knig.  But,  it's DRSE related.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 27, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> So hows the test treating you so far?


 
So far so good.......only been 10 days so nothing major........Main thing is more endurance in the gym.......not as tired in between sets......strength is gradually increasing........My left shoulder is kinda fucked(need another cortisone shot) so I can't do anything major (weight) with front and side delt raises......Shrugs and Military-presses are fine, but I can't do the raises without screaming in pain....Hope the Test E somehow miraculously heals my shoulder

Check your OTHER PM, GearedJ........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2010)

I think we need the DRSE Enforcer to step in and remove DRSE Prentenders . . .


----------



## Tesla (Jan 27, 2010)

j-pet said:


> I think we need the DRSE Enforcer to step in and remove DRSE Prentenders . . .


 
At your service, KNEEEEEEEGROW!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 27, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Sounds like a lot of Torem.....
> 
> I have (1) 30ml bottle 60mg/ml of Torem.
> 
> ...


 
Most of the protocols I see call for 120 mg the 1st week.  These are 30 ml. bottles, so I expect to use a good bit in the first couple of weeks.  I didn't mean I'd use all 4 bottles.  I just happened to get 2 BOGO deals that were too good to pass up.

I like to keep a little more on hand than I actually need just in case a PCT doesn't go as well as expected and I feel like I need to either up the dose or extend a week or maybe both.  I should be setfor a couple of PCT's but I like to have extra around if needed.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 27, 2010)

Sounds good NB.......


Just pinned another 250 into the glute......better this time....barely any blood after inject......Just doing the 25g by yourself takes like a minute to inject.......the key is keeping the needle steady......popping the 25g in ya is childs play....no pain at all.....It's just pushing it thru in that fukkin awkward position with one hand that's tricky.......Oh well.....it's done

Time for some Blue Dream and LHJO







YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Jan 27, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> So far so good.......only been 10 days so nothing major........Main thing is more endurance in the gym.......not as tired in between sets......strength is gradually increasing........My left shoulder is kinda fucked(need another cortisone shot) so I can't do anything major (weight) with front and side delt raises......Shrugs and Military-presses are fine, but I can't do the raises without screaming in pain....Hope the Test E somehow miraculously heals my shoulder
> 
> Check your OTHER PM, GearedJ........



Sounds good. Btw fuck the side laterals, just do military presses.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 27, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Sounds good. Btw fuck the side laterals, just do military presses.


 
Gonna have to........If I do front delt raises I have to use 15's. 

I can go about 85-90% on Military and incline bench........Still feelin' good, though.......A work-out that took 1-1/2 hrs before takes about an hour now......moving along way faster in between sets......less recovery time 


In about another week(if I remember from way back when) I should be feeling it pretty good.......about 2-1/2 weeks last time it just "kicked".........plus I front-loaded this time so maybe by this weekend


----------



## PotentiallyFatal (Jan 27, 2010)

you guys are fags!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Sounds good. Btw fuck the side laterals, just do military presses.


 
+1 . . . side laterals lead to


----------



## Saney (Jan 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Gonna have to........If I do front delt raises I have to use 15's.




aww, that's the kinda weight Not Bigs use. At least rock some 30's


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2010)

PotentiallyFatal said:


> you guys are fags!


 
Look who's talking Mr. Tranny reach-around!  Just becuase it's tucked under doesn't mean it's really a she knig!  You're still


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> aww, that's the kinda weight Not Bigs use. At least rock some 30's


 
I usually rock 40's for front raises........but Now I have to use the same weight as my chick for that exercise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..................

I'm not even fukkin' doin' those anymore unless it's in the comfort of my own home.........Not using 15's in public


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 28, 2010)

j-pet said:


> +1 . . . side laterals lead to




Hence the reason why you more than likely have small delts,.....  



Ponyshow said:


> I usually rock 40's for front raises........but Now I have to use the same weight as my chick for that exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Got up to 60's on my last cycle... i now feel like my shoulder joints are about to crumble off. Damn I had some good strength gains on that bad boy..... ah well... being sick for like 2 months sux, but I'll get it all back....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2010)

I prefer front plate raises. I was up to 2x45 for 6 reps on the last tren cycle. I'm down to not big status at 228 now tho. 
Gotta get huge again.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> Hence the reason why you more than likely have small delts,.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah.......those fukkin' front delt raises always hurt me for some reason......even when my shoulder wasn't fukked up.......I gotta find sum10 to take it's place, cuz I ain't doin' those fukkers anymore.....

Yeah brk, Good ole muscle memory never fails.....It'll come back quick.........It's just that first start up phase that sux......You feel weak as fuck knowing the iron you used to move around.......but that goes away in 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yeah.......those fukkin' front delt raises always hurt me for some reason......even when my shoulder wasn't fukked up.......I gotta find sum10 to take it's place, cuz I ain't doin' those fukkers anymore.....
> 
> Yeah brk, Good ole muscle memory never fails.....It'll come back quick.........It's just that first start up phase that sux......You feel weak as fuck knowing the iron you used to move around.......but that goes away in 2 to 3 weeks.


If i stop getting fukin sick I will be aite. I got sick in early december, took a couple weeks off due to finals. Jump back into the weight room, and got sick again. Got over that by the first of january, then got a cold. Now im just gettng over a sinus infection I got about 2 weeks ago. Its like wtf......

On a side note, burning out the side delts worked rather well. Hit some heavy ass standing BB presses till you are dead, then go over to the side delt machine, and do a pyramid drop set. Hit 20 reps r/p style, move the pin down, repeat, repeat,.. for 3-4 sets. No rest between sets.

 Your side delts should  have an extra 1" flare added  to them from a frontal view in a couple weeks, no shit.


----------



## Vance (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey dems,
  Not been around for a while as I've been too busy working and SFW - tipped the scales at 220 today so offcially 'big' status is now mine.  I'm going into my 3rd week on tren and I've put on ~10 lbs already so it's going pretty well.  No AP stories for me though as all I'm interested in doing right now is fucking smashing iron around the gym.

Been hitting the prips on my days off because the tren is keeping me awake at night so it lets me chill and catch some zzz's - and the munchies always helps put away the pile of food I'm taking in to keep stoking the fire.

Now I just gotta hit the beach up some more to sort out my tan lines and I'll be squared!


----------



## Vance (Jan 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yeah.......those fukkin' front delt raises always hurt me for some reason......even when my shoulder wasn't fukked up.......I gotta find sum10 to take it's place, cuz I ain't doin' those fukkers anymore.....
> 
> Yeah brk, Good ole muscle memory never fails.....It'll come back quick.........It's just that first start up phase that sux......You feel weak as fuck knowing the iron you used to move around.......but that goes away in 2 to 3 weeks.


 
It's lateral raises that kill my right shoulder bud.  Comes from having dislocated it twice - rugby & kickboxing respectively.  

Arnold/military presses etc are alright though so I use them more and only do lateral raises on drop sets to finish them off at the end of a shoulder work out.  I've always found my front delts the easiest head to hit though.

GICH.


----------



## Saney (Jan 28, 2010)

First off, Al, I thought you meant for Side Laterals doing 15lbs.. For front raises I like using a bar (like Cutler uses) or Weight Plates (Balboa style).

Secondly, Roids, you are one ugly ass mother fucker with some HUGE Lats haha


----------



## Vance (Jan 28, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> First off, Al, I thought you meant for Side Laterals doing 15lbs.. For front raises I like using a bar (like Cutler uses) or Weight Plates (Balboa style).
> 
> Secondly, Roids, you are one ugly ass mother fucker with some HUGE Lats haha


 
LOL you think that's ugly, you should see what he looks like when he's dressed as a sex doll getting molested by a big hairy queer.  

It's a sight that I'm pretty sure the other ex-AM boys Roids included would agree that leaves a man with the thousand yard stare and a nervous tick for at least a half hour afterwards.  At the very least the sudden urge to claw your eyeballs out with an ice-cream scoop.


----------



## Saney (Jan 28, 2010)

There was really a Roids doll that was molested? Thats so awesome!! You got pics?


----------



## Vance (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah it's a true story.  I'm sure Roids has a copy on his desktop that he'll post up.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, the sight of that Roids doll being molested in that musty, dingy basement, by that hairy gorilla, was pretty disturbing.  My ass was hurting so much that I couldn't do squats or even sit comfortable for days.  I was even waking up at night screaming and sweating for weeks.


----------



## independent (Jan 28, 2010)

Jake has some fucking pull around this place, he has a new username.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Jake has some fucking pull around this place, he has a new username.


 
And how do you know this?


----------



## Saney (Jan 28, 2010)

He has a new name?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry to interrupt, please see this thread: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/106153-rxmuscle-com-pit-forum-gone.html

Thanks!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2010)

What's that about?


----------



## independent (Jan 28, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> And how do you know this?





Sanesloot said:


> He has a new name?



CaptRichArund. Check his last post.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2010)

LMAO!  He just changed his handle.  We could all form the band he's talked about if we changed our handles to LHJO1, LHJO2, etc.  Then, we'd be CaptRichAround and the LHJOs.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2010)

What do y'all knigs think about SFW with walking pneumonia?  Good idea or no?  I'm sure it's not, but I got fuck all to do right now and all day to do it.  I can't stand not SFW on days like this.


----------



## independent (Jan 28, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> What do y'all knigs think about SFW with walking pneumonia?  Good idea or no?  I'm sure it's not, but I got fuck all to do right now and all day to do it.  I can't stand not SFW on days like this.



Are you on antibiotics? And no, dont train.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 28, 2010)

AP Update!

After much bullshitting from two different regulars over the past two weeks,I reconnected today w/ a regular I hadn't seen in two or three months.  Hot redhead w/ tats and a couple piercings, etc.  

She's pretty fun.  Down for roughness, anal, pretty much whatever.  Has a bf that never hits it and only lives like 15 mins from here, so it's a convenient hook up.  What was cool is she seemed more skilled today than I had remembered.

Bitch was deep throating w/ no problem at all, riding like a champ, giving good sex faces throughout.  Good shit all the way around.  I may end up pulling a hat trick by tomorrow since I MAY have two lined up.  The one I mentioned from last week and a former reg. that I haven't AP'd in a good yr.  

Wish me logistical luck to pull off the 3 hoes in two days thing.  I may even try for 3 tomorrow if it can be done since I drank some Hi-C a little earlier.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 28, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> WTF do you guys PM each other about? LHJO Material?


 
I think they send each other cock shots. 

Roids sent me one by mistake. Or so he says.


----------



## Saney (Jan 28, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## mooch2321 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> There was really a Roids doll that was molested? Thats so awesome!! You got pics?


 

wait...im confused!  i thought u WERE BHG?


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Lmao


great stuff and great afternoon to you gents...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

the Capt is in the house


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> AP Update!
> 
> After much bullshitting from two different regulars over the past two weeks,I reconnected today w/ a regular I hadn't seen in two or three months. Hot redhead w/ tats and a couple piercings, etc.
> 
> ...


 
the Capt likes your style . .  he digs dem ho's also. . . covers them in rocksalt before pouinding them senseless . .  it's a blessed life at sea


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the Capt likes your style . . he digs dem ho's also. . . covers them in rocksalt before pouinding them senseless . . it's a blessed life at sea


is this fuckin captain foreal??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

pitman said:


> is this fuckin captain foreal??


 
the capt. is indeed a real fucking captain . . . . who raises the question: 

"Who the fuck is this cretinous fishstick?"


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the capt. is indeed a real fucking captain . . . . who raises the question:
> 
> "Who the fuck is this cretinous fishstick?"


oy matie it's a shark...


----------



## independent (Jan 28, 2010)

pitman said:


> oy matie it's a shark...



Have you ever butt fucked a pitbull before? You should try it since they are shitty dogs and not worth much else. Micheal Vick is a hero.


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Have you ever butt fucked a pitbull before? You should try it since they are shitty dogs and not worth much else. Micheal Vick is a hero.


wowww , dont you have a lot of smarts. there are more pits than any other breed out there!!! michael vicks loves pits or he would be fighting dogs like the females in your family bro..and your gay to ask if i fucked a pitbull before. dont you read the newspapers sheeps are in cow tippin fuckin idiot...


----------



## independent (Jan 28, 2010)

pitman said:


> wowww , dont you have a lot of smarts. there are more pits than any other breed out there!!! michael vicks loves pits or he would be fighting dogs like the females in your family bro..and your gay to ask if i fucked a pitbull before. dont you read the newspapers sheeps are in cow tippin fuckin idiot...



Pitbulls are shitty dogs period. Heres a true story for you. Years ago I had a friend with a pitbull, the dog was a real piece of shit and wanted to bite everyone who came around it. He asked me what to do about it and I told him to put it to sleep but he was to much of a pussy to do it. I told him to get me the dogs leash and choke chain. When I approaced the dog he got excited like he was going on a walk, I put the choke chain on him and hung the fucker in the tree. He kicked for like 2 minutes and he was out. My buddy freaked. He got him out of the tree and put him on the ground, no shit within 2 minutes the dog woke up. I grabbed a hammer and smashed his skull. Tough dog.


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pitbulls are shitty dogs period. Heres a true story for you. Years ago I had a friend with a pitbull, the dog was a real piece of shit and wanted to bite everyone who came around it. He asked me what to do about it and I told him to put it to sleep but he was to much of a pussy to do it. I told him to get me the dogs leash and choke chain. When I approaced the dog he got excited like he was going on a walk, I put the choke chain on him and hung the fucker in the tree. He kicked for like 2 minutes and he was out. My buddy freaked. He got him out of the tree and put him on the ground, no shit within 2 minutes the dog woke up. I grabbed a hammer and smashed his skull. Tough dog.


wowww big homoe real cool story ive seen the police put five rounds into a dog and it still lived and your point..pitbulls are not biters unless a young pup..your buddy most of been a dog beating doushe bag


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pitbulls are shitty dogs period. Heres a true story for you. Years ago I had a friend with a pitbull, the dog was a real piece of shit and wanted to bite everyone who came around it. He asked me what to do about it and I told him to put it to sleep but he was to much of a pussy to do it. I told him to get me the dogs leash and choke chain. When I approaced the dog he got excited like he was going on a walk, I put the choke chain on him and hung the fucker in the tree. He kicked for like 2 minutes and he was out. My buddy freaked. He got him out of the tree and put him on the ground, no shit within 2 minutes the dog woke up. I grabbed a hammer and smashed his skull. Tough dog.


great story i guess your one of the americans that think america should be helping out these fuckin haiti people? shame on america mine your own business ...help begins at home... let me guess you have a min pincher..lol and he's a bad ass!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

the Capt tires of that douchebag pitman . . .and recommends he should STFU . . . seriously, have a fishstick and GTFO of the CT


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the Capt tires of that douchebag pitman . . .and recommends he should STFU . . . seriously, have a fishstick and GTFO of the CT


meeeeeee, what did i do? fuckin captain  i didnt say nothing bout your beloved fish. hating on my pits ..if you dont have a pit you don't have shit.. with much love to the whale asses..lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

pitman said:


> meeeeeee, what did i do? fuckin captain  i didnt say nothing bout your beloved fish. hating on my pits ..if you dont have a pit you don't have shit.. with much love to the whale asses..lol


 
   <====== pitman


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2010)

WTF happenned to the CT??


----------



## Perdido (Jan 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> <====== pitman


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> WTF happenned to the CT??


hhmmm???????? were all drinkin our beers watchin cap fuck his dog!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

pitman said:


> hhmmm???????? were all drinkin our beers watchin cap fuck his dog!!!!


 
the Capt fucks sea-horses and mermaids, not AIDs-infested pitbulls . . . foul, genetically inferior beasts cannot even birth their own pups unaided


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the Capt fucks sea-horses and mermaids, not AIDs-infested pitbulls . . . foul, genetically inferior beasts cannot even birth their own pups unaided


im glad your at sea i just lost a pit of 14yrs .. dont know why you keep taking jabs at me..just looking to meet new peeps and learn new shit bout bodybuilding.. what the fuck is this prove yourself forum...if you dont like pits nooo comments required....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

the Capt advises pitman that the CT is not a thread for sooky girls lamenting their pets . .if that was the case, then the tears would be rolling for the Capt's favouite Squid . . .passed away yesterday after an unfortunate incident with a Gull . . 

  . . .if you find the content not to your liking, then please, GTFO


----------



## independent (Jan 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> WTF happenned to the CT??



Exactly.



pitman said:


> im glad your at sea i just lost a pit of 14yrs .. dont know why you keep taking jabs at me..just looking to meet new peeps and learn new shit bout bodybuilding.. what the fuck is this prove yourself forum...if you dont like pits nooo comments required....



Youre from detroit and own a pitbull, you must be black.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 28, 2010)

Min pins are actually pretty fierce little things.  I've got two females and the younger one (not quite 2 yrs old) once chased a full grown Pit mix out of my back yard over to the street out in front of my neighbor's.

They're little but absolutely fearless and have a mean set of teeth to back up the incessant barking.  Same dog was right up in a Boxer's face the other day when it ventured into my back yard.

I wouldn't have picked out the breed myself, gf picked them both up, but they're a whole lot tougher breed than you'd assume.

Cap'n, you'd appreciate a t-shirt I've got.  "Cap'n Cummings' Sperm Whale Watching Tours...Thar she blows!  Get an eyefull."  Funny as hell.  I've worn the thing to bukakke parties and cracked ppl. up w/ it.


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre from detroit and own a pitbull, you must be black.


what is all detroit niggas that own pits?????


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Min pins are actually pretty fierce little things. I've got two females and the younger one (not quite 2 yrs old) once chased a full grown Pit mix out of my back yard over to the street out in front of my neighbor's.
> 
> They're little but absolutely fearless and have a mean set of teeth to back up the incessant barking. Same dog was right up in a Boxer's face the other day when it ventured into my back yard.
> 
> ...


never said they wasn't tough .i like to have one myself but i wouldn't want a pit to grab one.. but do not trap a kerr into a corner they will beat a pit.lol


----------



## independent (Jan 28, 2010)

pitman said:


> what is all detroit niggas that own pits?????



yes and youre one of them.


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> yes and youre one of them.


sorry cuz no nigger here.....i guess to you 1 in a million true honky owning a pit ...


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the Capt advises pitman that the CT is not a thread for sooky girls lamenting their pets . .if that was the case, then the tears would be rolling for the Capt's favouite Squid . . .passed away yesterday after an unfortunate incident with a Gull . .
> 
> . . .if you find the content not to your liking, then please, GTFO


wow..... you put me in as the gayest in a forum..wow i think i love you as much as you do me mate. thinking bout me every where huh? ive been thinking bout you tookeep going don't be shy now...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Cap'n, you'd appreciate a t-shirt I've got. "Cap'n Cummings' Sperm Whale Watching Tours...Thar she blows! Get an eyefull." Funny as hell. I've worn the thing to bukakke parties and cracked ppl. up w/ it.


 
the Capt laments the end of commercial whaling . . . a trip with the Japanese, sporting such a t-shirt would cure all woes . .


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the Capt laments the end of commercial whaling . . . a trip with the Japanese, sporting such a t-shirt would cure all woes . .


 t- shirt saying !!! dont kill the breed kill the deed , with a great big pit on it!!!


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 28, 2010)

This isn't the thread...or forum to get your butthurt on in.  

Yarr says I!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

the Capt welcomes jmorrison to the CT . .  have a fish stick!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the Capt laments the end of commercial whaling . . . a trip with the Japanese, sporting such a t-shirt would cure all woes . .








YouTube Video











Yarr demlets.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

The Capt. hasnt laughed so hard since sanesloot caught his tits in the mangler . . 

 . .  GYCH silent bob!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 28, 2010)

aha! i watched that episode like last week. Funny shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

the Capt's netting himself a fresh catch of fishsticks! 


check out this thumbnail!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice catch, Capt. Stabbin'


"weed is from the urph"







YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 28, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> "Im stuck up north for a few more days"
> 
> wtf is up with that?



Queue the Koala-ville map!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> "Im stuck up north for a few more days"
> 
> wtf is up with that?


 
the Capt's job is over 1,000 nautical miles from home up in the tropics


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 28, 2010)

Where's up north, Jay?


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the Capt's netting himself a fresh catch of fishsticks!
> 
> 
> check out this thumbnail!


lol @ "the hamlet."


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Where's up north, Jay?


 
the Geared One is referring to the comment I made to said wench


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> lol @ "the hamlet."


 
"the rapist" just didn't have the same draw . . 

edit: sources tell me GEARS have arrived at home . .  GEARS!


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 28, 2010)

Yarr, I too work in the ocean, pillaging mother nature and raping sea turtles for fun and profit!

Well, not the sea turtle thing...unless my ingenious sea turtle trap works.  Then daddies gonna get him some shell.


----------



## Saney (Jan 29, 2010)

I wanna change my name!

I'm a fat mess!

I'm never going to bench press 315lbs 

I'm never going to have health insurance for my knee surgery 

pitbull is a POS

Jake won't post pics up so he'll forever be a Not Big!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 29, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Roids, as your gear advisor, i recommend some anadrol for this next abuser. We cant have you becoming a Not big on us.


 
Werd!  I thought about that actually.  I have seriously been bad about my eating.  Strength is still descent, but With this walking pneumonia, my apetite has been in the shitter.  I got me a Wendy's tripple the other day and couldn't even finish that mfker, when I'd inhale that shit before.  I was only 223 t'other day.  I feel like a Not Big already.  I gotta get my big back back on quick like.


----------



## Saney (Jan 29, 2010)

aww Roids.. Want me to teach you how to eat like a fatty McFat-Butt?  You don't need Anadrol, you need fat-boy lessons.

This morning me and the girlfriend watched one of my favorite movies while laying in bed 

Zeitgeist - The Movie


----------



## independent (Jan 29, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the Capt's netting himself a fresh catch of fishsticks!
> 
> 
> check out this thumbnail!



Nice work Capt.  Im happy to see the ship is going in the right direction.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jan 29, 2010)

im so lost...does sanesloot=bhg or not?

this is what happens when your too busy with work to come to the ct.....man ive really got to get my priorities straightened out.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought jake was BHG .......




ahahaha!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 29, 2010)

You mean roids wasn't BHG?  Exercising a little narcissism through a vessel like an alternate internet persona?


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 29, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> You mean roids wasn't BHG?  Exercising a little narcissism through a vessel like an alternate internet persona?



your may be correct sir. Roids was so in love with himself, he created a roids doll so he could fuck himself. Just food for thought.


----------



## Saney (Jan 29, 2010)

Seriously i'm even confused.. 

Either Jake or Roids or Bombr is BHG and someone is BFT.. both i have no idea about


----------



## Best Friend Tim (Jan 29, 2010)

If Roids and i successfully mated.......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 29, 2010)

HFS!  What would happen if we unsucessfully mated? 


BTF was a cat called goodskie. His favourite actividad was to create caricature type personas of other members. And nope, the roids doll was 100% a creation of sane's. He's been on my jock (and GJ) since the bnut days. I reckon it's a tad flattering.  That's why I'm fraid of becoming a Not Big. He won't want me anymore!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodskie was BFT?

If so i'm kinda honored, but i kinda doubt it's actually him.


And you're right Roids, if you become a not big, then you'll receive no more Nakeds of me!


----------



## independent (Jan 29, 2010)

Its good to see the CT back on track.  I will have a few beers tonight to celebrate.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 29, 2010)

I've only seen whiggers and niggers own pitbulls.

True story.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jan 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I've only seen whiggers and niggers own pitbulls.
> 
> True story.
> 
> GICH!



I second that.

Only Whiggers and Niggers own pitbulls.

"Dem-Dogs" or "Dogs for Dems"


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 29, 2010)

...that doll was fuckin hideous....   





a fair representation of roids though.

GICH!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 29, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> ...that doll was fuckin hideous....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WTF!!! That doll was an insult. Chicks dig this and that doll did me no justice!!! He could of at least made the doll a wee bit jacked! 

And, sane you know you'll never stop sending me nekkid pics!  But, I do wish you'd save the scat stuff for someone else.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, as fate would have it, NEITHER bitch showed today.  All c'd up and nothing to tag...lol.  Prob gonna take out my frustrations on the gf tonight.


----------



## independent (Jan 29, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Well, as fate would have it, NEITHER bitch showed today.  All c'd up and nothing to tag...lol.  Prob gonna take out my frustrations on the gf tonight.



Make sure you take it out on her butthole.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 29, 2010)

Once you C it up it's imperative you have a backup, otherwise you'll be LHJO all night. 

I'm gonna drop some C tonight and then see my girl.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Once you C it up it's imperative you have a backup, otherwise you'll be LHJO all night.
> 
> I'm gonna drop some C tonight and then see my girl.


 
the Capt. heartily agrees, and has himself an exhaustive AP schedule coming up next week . . filthy wenches . . . the groundwork is getting laid for three-way action aboard the good ship _SS Wayne King_


----------



## independent (Jan 29, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the Capt. heartily agrees, and has himself an exhaustive AP schedule coming up next week . . filthy wenches . . . the groundwork is getting laid for three-way action aboard the good ship _SS Wayne King_



Capt. I believe you have the ability to get 2 of these wenches together for a 3 way. You could call it a fish sandwich.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Capt. I believe you have the ability to get 2 of these wenches together for a 3 way. You could call it a fish sandwich.


 
the Capt agrees BigMoe. Luck is where preparation meets opportunity. 

Naturally he is prepared to share the details of the fish sandwich, when the deed is done.

Should the wenches agree, perhaps a little video evidence....?


----------



## Saney (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm really starting to like this new Captain guy because that Jake was a flaming homo from NotBig-Ville


----------



## independent (Jan 29, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I'm really starting to like this new Captain guy because that Jake was a flaming homo from NotBig-Ville



Maybe you could be his cabin boy?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I'm really starting to like this new Captain guy because that Jake was a flaming homo from NotBig-Ville


 
the Capt saw j-pet the other day . . apparently he had an epithany from Geared Jesus . . .

_. . if the Gears will not come to you, go to the Gears . ._ 

. . so he was on the last boat to Siam . . where Gears are cheap and plentifull . . . in 12 months he would return, BeastMaster . .

Before passing over the DRSE Secretary-General scepter, j-pet mentioned that whiney little fat bitch sane, so the Capt summises that be you. Final departing words were:

*Sanesloot is a DRSE Pretender, and all must neg his fat arse until removal of DRSE insignia . . . Sanesloot will never be . . DRSE . .*


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## pitman (Jan 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I've only seen whiggers and niggers own pitbulls.
> 
> True story.
> 
> GICH!


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## pitman (Jan 29, 2010)

Best Friend Tim said:


> If Roids and i successfully mated.......


 who's this fat fuck.lol on roids...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 29, 2010)

i hope there kidding... he need a diet


----------



## pitman (Jan 29, 2010)

The Situation said:


> i hope there kidding... he need a diet


he said at top of pic if he and roids was to meet....


----------



## pitman (Jan 29, 2010)

pitman said:


> he said at top of pic if he and roids was to meet....


 where's all my beloved friends captain talk shit, mr poney and roids???? or


----------



## Tesla (Jan 29, 2010)

Just got back from the tanning bed.......new place down the street....

Hot Blonde 19ish chick showed me to my bed........

Bad, naughty thoughts about her while I was tanning .......Bad Pony, Bad, Bad Pony



Nice Prip of Blue dream before my session.....soooo relaxing


Now time for a fat Porterhouse on da Q and baked tater.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2010)

the Capt saw recently the Ponyshow on facebook . . a very handsome man, sporting a multi-coloured handlebar mo' . . a very efficient womb-broom the Capt suspects


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> *Just got back from the tanning bed.*......


You trying out for season 2 of Jersey Shore or sumthin?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 29, 2010)

Nah.......that's Geared Jesus's department. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I'd like to pummell Pauly D, though.


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 29, 2010)

what kniggz getting hyoooooooge off the extend


----------



## Saney (Jan 30, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> what kniggz getting hyoooooooge off the extend


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 30, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> what kniggz getting hyoooooooge off the extend


 
I hope you are planning on throwing in some Neovar with that Extend!  Otherwise, you can kiss your gains goodbye after the cycle.  Don't forget the creatine for PCT!

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jan 30, 2010)

just woke up at 3:30. Got myself a Ham and Cheese Sammich on whole wheat. Then i'll suck down a protein shake..

Soon my bro will be over so we can workout... Chest today!!!

I'll be attempting 245lbs. I think I can do it. Hopefully I can nail it at least 3 times


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2010)

Supp Squidheads? That BestFriendTim is waay funnier than sanesloot.

I dont think there's room for two fat fags . .  should we vote one of them off the CT?


----------



## Saney (Jan 30, 2010)

Keep in mind, if you vote me off, then BestFriendTim will go away. Because he is only here to make me look bad.. So happens he is very good at it.

I'll probably leave soon, if it doesn't stop.

I like jokes, but this is just too much.


----------



## pitman (Jan 30, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Supp Squidheads? That BestFriendTim is waay funnier than sanesloot.
> 
> I dont think there's room for two fat fags . . should we vote one of them off the CT?


the results please...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Keep in mind, if you vote me off, then BestFriendTim will go away. Because he is only here to make me look bad.. So happens he is very good at it.
> 
> I'll probably leave soon, if it doesn't stop.
> 
> I like jokes, but this is just too much.


 
aww . . come on you big sook . . man the fuck up 

 . . anyway, we're going to vote Pitman off instead, no room for wiggers in the CT


----------



## pitman (Jan 30, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Keep in mind, if you vote me off, then BestFriendTim will go away. Because he is only here to make me look bad.. So happens he is very good at it.
> 
> I'll probably leave soon, if it doesn't stop.
> 
> I like jokes, but this is just too much.


sads that sounds really weak..ahh mate have a fish stick off the captain


----------



## pitman (Jan 30, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> aww . . come on you big sook . . man the fuck up


----------



## pitman (Jan 30, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> aww . . come on you big sook . . man the fuck up
> 
> . . anyway, we're going to vote Pitman off instead, no room for wiggers in the CT


oh come on capt im a guy with a pitbull , like your a capt with a hook and fish sticks...


----------



## pitman (Jan 30, 2010)

dont vote me off now i dont know you fucks but im addicted to you guys now..so man up.!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 30, 2010)

Toughen the fuck up..mate


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 30, 2010)

Just hit back day a lil' earlier.  Finally hit 300 on the Hammer Strength High Row.  Been steadily adding like 10 lbs. per session while on the cycle I'm almost done w/.  Hitting 5X5 is what I've been doing.

Feeling pretty accomplished w/ that feat since I've never hit that number in the past.  Should have the back pretty thickened up from all this.  About to dog a big bowl of multigrain pasta.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 30, 2010)

Alan, you need to hit the melanotan 2.  It makes tans deeper and longer lasting.  Plus the side effect of insane wood is nice.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 30, 2010)

Sup kniglets! Still tryin'a get over this goddam walking amonia. These antibiotics I'm taking right now got me all fatigued and nauseated. I reckon I'd better not click on any attachments around here for the time being. 

My gears are sposed to be here in the next coupla days and I can't even SFW!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 30, 2010)

You picked up the Bird Flu and SARS when your ass was in China!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Alan, you need to hit the melanotan 2. It makes tans deeper and longer lasting. Plus the side effect of insane wood is nice.


 
how often do you use it and amount per day. i need a deeper tan


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 30, 2010)

The Situation said:


> how often do you use it and amount per day. i need a deeper tan



You do a loading phase of anywhere from .250 mg to 1 mg every day until you hit the level of darkness you want.  After that you just hit 1 mg. once a week.  It's probably good to get 2 vials of 10 mg. each so you have enough to get the tan you want and maintain it for a while.  

After you quit using it, it stays for a good month or so afterward.  While you're on, it's very hard to burn.  Anything .5 mg. or above brings on insane wood and a big libido spike.  It's like cialis plus.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Anything .5 mg. or above brings on insane wood and a big libido spike. It's like cialis plus.


 






..........................................................................


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You do a loading phase of anywhere from .250 mg to 1 mg every day until you hit the level of darkness you want. After that you just hit 1 mg. once a week. It's probably good to get 2 vials of 10 mg. each so you have enough to get the tan you want and maintain it for a while.
> 
> After you quit using it, it stays for a good month or so afterward. While you're on, it's very hard to burn. Anything .5 mg. or above brings on insane wood and a big libido spike. It's like cialis plus.


 
the Capt is loading up on ancillaries . . . .  +1 melanotan 2!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, it's one of those things you def wanna try at least once.  I'm not really up on all the peptides but I love that one.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm eating like a madman
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...........Test E has emptied my refrigerator


Anyway........Time to Q sum Chick thighs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





First a little Blue Dream........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm eating like a madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

what week you up to now Pony?

 . .  the Capt has to wait till late April to hit the Gears . .  decision made: DBol with short estered test . .10 wks

2nd run will be DBol with long estered test . . . 12-14wks, and perhaps a stan finisher 

_GEARS!_


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> what week you up to now Pony?


 

2 weeks tommorrow............No major "kick in" yet to speak of.........but I'm guessing next week to 10 days I'll start to feel sum10(besides appetite).


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 30, 2010)

After the workout and protein shake my ass dogged 2 big bowls of pata for one meal, an entire Kashi pizza for another.  Still gonna get another in and maybe Muscle Milk.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> After the workout and protein shake my ass dogged 2 big bowls of pata for one meal, an entire Kashi pizza for another. Still gonna get another in and maybe Muscle Milk.


 
sounds like a two days worth of carbs in one sitting Josh . .  btw, seen this thread?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/106219-who-am-i.html

You have no votes so far


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 31, 2010)

I checked it out and posted something humorous.  What are we supposed to discuss there, though?

Yeah, I do higher carb on workout days.  On 4AD at the moment so trying to add some mass at the tail end of the cycle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2010)

yes, the Capt made the mistake of visiting 'musclebear' dot com . . . BFT has his own profile there


. . did you vote for yourself???

*BestFriendTim*

*Biography*:I have a home gym
*Location*:New Jersey
*Interests*:Fingering obese women in the arse
*Occupation*:Meat handler
*Gender*:Male


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 31, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lol @ BFT's MuscleBear acct.
> 
> Two 8 oz Turkey burgers for breakfast. Awesome!
> 
> ...



I use those instead of beef now, alot better on the stomach and i think the same or more protein. And cheap as hell!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 31, 2010)

That's PFG for $.99! I might need to get me summa those today. 4 eggs and biskits today for brekky. I might take the boyz to and All U can eat China buffet. It actually ain't the same shit I ate for the past 5 mos. 

This fuggin' blows staying with the rents right now! I don't have wifi so I can't  lest everyone's outta the house.  Imagination just doesn't compare to Xhamster.  

I must have SARS or sum10.  This shit just won't go away.  My gears will be here anyday now and I'm itchin' to get jerked & tan again!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 31, 2010)

WTF is eerbuddy!  You guys suddenly get lives or sum10????  Course not, now post dammitt!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 31, 2010)

About to watch Wings at Pens Stanley Cup rematch on NBC.  Let's go Pens!  Gonna dog a big bowl of the new Kashi Go Lean berry crumble ceral too.  Stuff is awesome.  High protein and fiber but actually tastes good too w/ the real fruit bits.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 31, 2010)

BTW Sten is having a kick ass SB week sale.  Just got the email.  Looks like I'll be grabbing some more supplies.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> They still have a bunch of banned designers. Not sure how trustworthy they are though so im reluctant. Price is right though.


 
Fukked Banned Designers....

I'm ashamed you even consider it, Jayv...

Real Gear or DIE!!!!!!!!!!



........and yeah......I've ordered there before....

Now time to go SFW.....Late eff-knobs


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 31, 2010)

Pens beat Wings in a shootout....woohoo!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> BTW Sten is having a kick ass SB week sale. Just got the email. Looks like I'll be grabbing some more supplies.


 
Fuck yeah, NB............

Melanotan II is 55% off on Tues............I'm on it.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I cant help it Pony i love me some Orals. Test/Tren is awesome of course but Stacked with phera, halo or SD is always a plus.
> 
> My liver hates me btw.


 

I hear ya, GJ........I'm banning orals from myself, though......My liver told me to bann them so I did.......nuttn but injectables for me from now on.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 31, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fuck yeah, NB............
> 
> Melanotan II is 55% off on Tues............I'm on it.



Me too.  Got 20 mg. already but i can use a little more.


----------



## pitman (Jan 31, 2010)

geat day to you guys...


----------



## independent (Jan 31, 2010)

Whats up dems, just got back from fishing at the beach. Man the beach is destroyed from these storms we had. Lots of dead birds and trash.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I cant help it Pony i love me some Orals. Test/Tren is awesome of course but Stacked with phera, halo or SD is always a plus.
> 
> My liver hates me btw.


 


 . .  this married broad been frothing at the bung for the Capt's fishstick . .gonna pick me up off the plane tommorrow . .  straight home for marathon AP session . . . .  AP!


----------



## pitman (Jan 31, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats up dems, just got back from fishing at the beach. Man the beach is destroyed from these storms we had. Lots of dead birds and trash.


 Still must be wonderful sight dead birds and all, were still dealing with the cold snow !!!!


----------



## PotentiallyFatal (Jan 31, 2010)

pitman said:


> geat day to you guys...



Who is this toolbag, McBombr?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 31, 2010)

What i would like to know is why people go faster when it snows? i'm driving the H2 these rice burners fly by spinout and hit a snow pile or go into the canal?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Really? So you're not going to run The One again?
> 
> 
> 
> Translation =


 
not too far off the truth, on VitC LHJO is essential even post AP . . but the Capt's gonna get down with the melatoninII wood+tan . .


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2010)

Fuck..........I didn't know you had to inject Melanotan II........I'm already injectin' Test........I got no room left on my glutes for this ... + more needles..........guess I'll pass.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fuck..........I didn't know you had to inject Melanotan II........I'm already injectin' Test........I got no room left on my glutes for this ... + more needles..........guess I'll pass.


 

It should be SubQ - in your 6-pack with a slinpin . .  don't be a big girl's blouse


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2010)

Where do I inject it?, and what guage needle do I need??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2010)

you need a fine slin pin - just like the junkies use to shoot up intravenous . . . make sure you get the short-pins, as you dont pin in too far

. . but as Geared said, you just pinch a fold of skin on your stomach and slide it in into your fat layer and inject. 

You might get a little stinging when inj, but that's what tissues are for.

When you withdraw, there should be no blood if your in the right spot. I was pinning peptides for 3 months, twice a day . .  it's no biggie


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Its best to inject into the fleshy part of your scrotum because there is a lot of skin there. Just grab the middle and pull outward a few inches, then inject with an 18g needle. too easy.


 
Funny guy.....



I need to inject Test solo again tonight........got in a fight with the chick so I'm pinning solo........a little nervous cuz I gotta go in the opposite glute with my left hand........hope it's as easy as LHJO

My right glute needs a mini-rest......Hope it goes smooth.......gonna hit sum AFGOO to get calm and chilled.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Word.


 
lol +1 . .  there's another use besides LHJO 

Geared, answer you PMs Goddam It!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 31, 2010)

M2 is easy as hell to do.  Never had any stinging, just the stick.  Even that's easy if it's done right.  Do all peptides go subq though?  Never messed w/ the others.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 31, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Its best to inject into the fleshy part of your scrotum because there is a lot of skin there. Just grab the middle and pull outward a few inches, then inject with an 18g needle. too easy.


 
WHAT YOUR KIDDING RIGHT?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> M2 is easy as hell to do. Never had any stinging, just the stick. Even that's easy if it's done right. Do all peptides go subq though? Never messed w/ the others.


 
GHRP-6 does, and it can sting a little . .  I'll def. be running that shit on cycle and through PCT . .


----------



## Perdido (Jan 31, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Its best to inject into the fleshy part of your scrotum because there is a lot of skin there. Just grab the middle and pull outward a few inches, then inject with an 18g needle. too easy.



Fuck that is


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 31, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Its best to inject into the fleshy part of your scrotum because there is a lot of skin there. Just grab the middle and pull outward a few inches, then inject with an 18g needle. too easy.


 
Better yet, if your not circumsized, you can just inject it directly into the foreskin. It doesn't sting at all that way. GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 31, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> GHRP-6 does, and it can sting a little . .  I'll def. be running that shit on cycle and through PCT . .



Does it act like hgh more or less or what?


----------



## Perdido (Jan 31, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Does it act like hgh more or less or what?



Fragmented peptide
Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide 6 (GHRP-6) Profile


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Does it act like hgh more or less or what?


 
similar . .  deeper sleep, improved recovery - you will experience that within a week. 

Saturation dose is 100mcg - effectiveness is halved with each doubling of dosage. 100mcg x 3 per day is optimum, I was dosing twice.

As far as gains go, they are slow and steady, kicking in really after 8-10wks . .  amplified by AAS. Also assists in keeping gains post-PCT

 . . one issue is GHRP-6 inhibits fatloss . .  the key reason I stopped dosing, and I was trying to drop some BF.

Will crank it up again next time on Gears, have enough to bridge through to 2nd cycle. Best for bulking cycles.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, read up on it just now.  Seems like ppl think it can make you fat.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 31, 2010)

I 4 1 don't have any interest in peptides.  They don't seem to get rave reviews.  I'd rather just go with what I know works, test/tren, and maybe a little pplex or mdrol for some xtra pump.


----------



## pitman (Jan 31, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Better yet, if your not circumsized, you can just inject it directly into the foreskin. It doesn't sting at all that way. GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2010)

L-Handed glute injection done.........was kinda awkward trying to aspirate LH, but got the job done.......only one drop of blood........so it was fairly successful.........not as comfortable as LHJO, but It'll save my right glute for the 500mg shot next Sun. 

Heating the Test vial up in warm water in a shot glass seems to help me shoot it thru the 25g needle pretty easy. 


Time for a major AFGOO RIP then maybe a glass of Merlot


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> L-Handed glute injection done.........was kinda awkward trying to aspirate LH, but got the job done.......only one drop of blood........so it was fairly successful.........not as comfortable as LHJO, but It'll save my right glute for the 500mg shot next Sun.
> 
> Heating the Test vial up in warm water in a shot glass seems to help me shoot it thru the 25g needle pretty easy.
> 
> ...


 
Nice work Pony . . you are becoming pin-master . . best you save your GF for other duties


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> best you save your GF for other duties


 

Werd Knigglett 


AFGOO rip was stellar...........Love the AFGOO.......



Time for one more rip, then watch some Lebowski clips.....

This one's for Geared Jesus..........







YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, read up on it just now. Seems like ppl think it can make you fat.


 
The gastric emptying effect produces a voracious appetite . . perfect for bulking . . that wont make you fat per se . .  I never had an issue with the night time dose. AM dose was generally preWO, pumps were off the charts, and the appetite was sated postWO.



Roids1 said:


> I 4 1 don't have any interest in peptides. They don't seem to get rave reviews. I'd rather just go with what I know works, test/tren, and maybe a little pplex or mdrol for some xtra pump.


 
Peptides should be treated as ancillaries to Gears, not replacements. For a 'hard-gainer' like yourself roids, I think peptides would be a perfect addition to your test/tren stack. 

 . .but any advice from a NotBig with little actual Gears experience should be taken with a grain of salt


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . .but any advice from a NotBig with little actual Gears experience should be taken with a grain of salt


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2010)

. .  .  Im up for most things, but slin scares the shit outta me


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Yeah i dont like the idea that i need to have "sitters" and people to keep an eye on me to make sure im not going into a coma.
> 
> I would just walk around with a bag of candy all day long just in case.
> 
> ...


 
damn straight . . so easy to get . .Mate of mine just come back from Thailand . .  you would think it's wall-to-wall Gears in every pharmacy, but he couldnt find shit . . and he's a Big!

 . .there goes my dream 3 month holiday pinning gears and AP'g LBFMs!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

Slin is scary stuff, but oh so tempting!  It would be interesting to see what it could do in conjuntion with tren/test.  Seeing as how you can supposedly pin it PWO, drink down 80g protein, it must make you friggin huge.  It's so tempting to drop by CVS after SFW and grab some humalog and some 27g pins and have at it.


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 1, 2010)

I was taking to Opfor a while back and he was running test, tren and slin! 

Any of you fools use HgH? Ive got a source that can get me some pretty cheap. He hooked me up with 6 vials of Cyp and 6 vials of tren e last night!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 1, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> I was taking to Opfor a while back and he was running test, tren and slin!




What a dumbass.........He's gonna fuck himself up good........dude's only like 17 yrs. old........enjoy your later years, Op......


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2010)

Bought this from Liquid Letrozole 30mL 2.5mg/mL

They said that it's 5mg/ml


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

OMGF! Sane's reached an all new level of gayness. What's next, musclebear bukakes? NFM! Don't do it!

Jake, what kinda peptide would you recommend for a hardgainer. I don't know that I'm a hardgainer, per se. But, I can miss a meal or two and lose 5lbs at the drop of a dime.  It's not exactly easy for me to gain weight.


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> OMGF! Sane's reached an all new level of gayness. What's next, musclebear bukakes? NFM! Don't do it!




Why not do it? I think I need it right now lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

I dare ya sane!  

I just thowed in a vial of ghrp-6 to this upcoming cycle.  For $20 you can't beat it.  Time to get huuuuge!


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2010)

what does GHRP-6 do?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

It gets you jacked.  

It's sposed to be a very effective at stimulating GH production and ^ing your appetite.  So, it should be a great addition to a bulking cycle.


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

just stopping in to say high...learning to love you guys,lol


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> OMGF! Sane's reached an all new level of gayness. What's next, musclebear bukakes? NFM! Don't do it!
> 
> Jake, what kinda peptide would you recommend for a hardgainer. I don't know that I'm a hardgainer, per se. But, I can miss a meal or two and lose 5lbs at the drop of a dime.  It's not exactly easy for me to gain weight.


great question....


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2010)

I think you should give it a go. But be careful. 

And you shouldn't have a problem with BF if you are using Tren.. Right?


----------



## independent (Feb 1, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Hmmm just checked and my Walmart has Novilin for about $20!
> 
> But its not the fastest acting. Not sure if i should fuck with it.



I dont know much about slin but I think you want the fast acting type.


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2010)

If you can, talk to some a diabetic or sum10.. maybe they can shine some light on it.

or Just try it, make a mistake and become halfway paralyzed or w/e


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I dont know much about slin but I think you want the fast acting type.



From the little I know, You would definitely want the Fast Acting stuff


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> P.S. your fucking AVY angers me!



I bet it does... btw, you're the Christ in that Pic


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

The evidence piled up long time ago.  I've just decided to accept him and all his homoerotic antics.  

Anyhoo.  You should make a good guinea pig.  If you're still alive after a few slin pins, maybe I'll give it a go.  Also JFC, you're only 5'9 and talking about not being able to break the 240 barrier!  That'd be like me getting pist cuz I can't break 280, FFS!  260 is as heavy as I've ever been able to approach on tren.


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2010)

I remember hittin 260 on some Bunk S-Drol


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 1, 2010)

Geared J have you thought about using HgH?


----------



## independent (Feb 1, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> The evidence piled up long time ago.  I've just decided to accept him and all his homoerotic antics.
> 
> Anyhoo.  You should make a good guinea pig.  If you're still alive after a few slin pins, maybe I'll give it a go.  Also JFC, you're only 5'9 and talking about not being able to break the 240 barrier!  That'd be like me getting pist cuz I can't break 280, FFS!  260 is as heavy as I've ever been able to approach on tren.



5'9" at 240 is pretty big. Geared must look like a fucking kickball.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought Jay had already run it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> 5'9" at 240 is pretty big. Geared must look like a fucking kickball.


 
Fire hydrant is more like it.


----------



## independent (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Geared arent you a Appnut rep?  Why dont you just run Neovar? Doesnt it have a repartitioning agent in it?


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> 5'9" at 240 is pretty big. Geared must look like a fucking kickball.



Actually, he is very much overweight. But don't ask him to prove it because he is camera shy.

Geared J looks like a saggy Beach ball with Gyno


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 1, 2010)

Javy get the big back lifting grips should help you break the 240 mark


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> Javy get the big back lifting grips should help you break the 240 mark





Is that how you reached big status??? Using Big Back Lifting Grips and Xtend???


----------



## independent (Feb 1, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Is that how you reached big status??? Using Big Back Lifting Grips and Xtend???


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 1, 2010)

So, I ended up w/ a free vial of IGF-1 (RH).  Anyone ever use it or know if it's any good?


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Is that how you reached big status??? Using Big Back Lifting Grips and Xtend???


hmmm?


----------



## mooch2321 (Feb 1, 2010)

u guys are pussies ive used a shit ton of slin...jay if you got any questions just holler. Little tip though...fuck doing it post workkout...i do 5iu pre workout and then sip on 50gr karbolyn, l scoop sizeon and 8 scoops of extend in between sets. thats the way to add in some slin.


----------



## independent (Feb 1, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> u guys are pussies ive used a shit ton of slin...jay if you got any questions just holler. Little tip though...fuck doing it post workkout...i do 5iu pre workout and then sip on 50gr karbolyn, l scoop sizeon and 8 scoops of extend in between sets. thats the way to add in some slin.



You are correct, we need some de-pussification around here.  Mooch I want to start using creatine, how should I dose it?


----------



## mooch2321 (Feb 1, 2010)

dose your creatine in an intra-workout shake with a bunch of carbs and aminos after you pin some slin...

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

pitman said:


> just stopping in to say high...learning to love you guys,lol


 
That doesn't mean we're gonna start being nice to you.


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> That doesn't mean we're gonna start being nice to you.


awwww, i thought we were building a great bond between us....CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG???


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

wowww ,RIODS,your cardio is spectacular...you get around the iron magazine .com quickly!!!!! run big boy run !!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

fuck me brother!!!!!did i spell spectacular right??? hhmm? well???


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

JFC, HTF did end up with this retarded pitbull hanging onto my ankle!  

And, yes you got spectacular right.  You're getting better with every post knig.  You're a good boy.  A very special boy.


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

where did all my new foundfuck friends go??? mr roid where's this potential site story you told that made you so great??? you to poney boy ??? lets hear it...


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> JFC, HTF did end up with this retarded pitbull hanging onto my ankle!
> 
> And, yes you got spectacular right. You're getting better with every post knig. You're a good boy. A very special boy.


eeerrrrr, learning from the best roids, can't run with the big dogs ..sit on the fuckin porch...errrr ruff


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> JFC, HTF did end up with this retarded pitbull hanging onto my ankle!
> 
> And, yes you got spectacular right. You're getting better with every post knig. You're a good boy. A very special boy.


i will be back roids turned me on with that!!!!!


----------



## Perdido (Feb 1, 2010)

pitman said:


> i will be back roids turned me on with that!!!!!



Go away asshole.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

pitman said:


> where did all my new foundfuck friends go??? mr roid where's this potential site story you told that made you so great??? you to poney boy ??? lets hear it...


 
WTF???


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyhoo. Just popped a coupla ambien and bout to crakka natty ice! Should be feelin'  pretty  in a few!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 1, 2010)

You'll prolly be more like


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

Werd!  But, you get a good euphoria for about 30 minutes.  Then, it's lites out.


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You'll prolly be more like


no moral depravity???


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Go away asshole.


oh in fuckin addicted to you now like a needle to roids...lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2010)

the Capt wonders wtf is it with roids and his gay chubby retarded stalkers . . . is it like some internet group?


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the Capt wonders wtf is it with roids and his gay chubby retarded stalkers . . . is it like some internet group?


im there for you too captain swings alot


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

I've a cuumulated a few gay groupies over the years. Just ask sane, creator of the disturbing roids doll.

BTW, this ambian I got for jetlag is wicked.  A couple of them a a coupla beers and you're tired, but in lala-land.  It's like I could lay my head down and crash now, but you feel so mellow that you just wanna sit up and dig it for a bit.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

BTW, I just had a nice conversation with this kinky bitch from NY who is into asphyxiation.  She likes to be choked to the point of passing out during AP.  Hot looking and all, but that shit's too intense for me.


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> BTW, I just had a nice conversation with this kinky bitch from NY who is into asphyxiation. She likes to be choked to the point of passing out during AP. Hot looking and all, but that shit's too intense for me.


 oh jeez man the fuck up...lol choke a bitch..


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

im going to bed you guys are like a dead fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!! good night gentlemen and fuckin fags and to you captain fish licks...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 1, 2010)

"Is Wayne Brady gonna have to choke a bitch...?"


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

roids . .  here is the definative forum for all things peptides:

Datbtrue

this guy knows his shit . . definately study up before embarking on you peptide run.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> roids . .  here is the definative forum for all things peptides:
> 
> Datbtrue
> 
> this guy knows his shit . . definately study up before embarking on you peptide run.



So, I go to register for that forum to get some good petide knowledge...

and I get the message that I'm perma-banned w/ no reason given.  Never been to that site in my life.  WTF?  Are they just randomly dickheads or what?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> The New Education Curriculum: Saul alinsky glorified, leftish agenda pumped into classes. Kids being taught to campaign for new socialist icon and his idealogy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saw that one.  Obama and company are all about Alinsky.  Beck is pretty spot on w/ his observations but some of his delivery ends up annoying me.  Like the goofy ass voices he does of other ppl as he makes points, goofy faces, shit he does w/ desserts, etc.  

He has great info. but makes himself look silly w/ some of the ways he presents it.  My biggest pet peeve is the way he says manafacturing, rather than manufacturing.  Don't get me wrong, I like the guy.  He just has some annoying affectations.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> So, I go to register for that forum to get some good petide knowledge...
> 
> and I get the message that I'm perma-banned w/ no reason given. Never been to that site in my life. WTF? Are they just randomly dickheads or what?


 
ignore the ban warning . .  dat will contact you. Hey checks every few days.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Its possible they banned an entire Host Address Range on your ISP.
> 
> (example: 194.168.12.1 - 194.168.12.254)
> 
> Or if youre using a Proxy, they banned that one already.


 
it's just some wierd error . .  as I said, Dat will contact you in a few days


btw  . .  stage one has arrived . . .


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2010)

stage one of peptides???

should I run GHRP-6 if I'm not using gears??
I don't think I'll ever run Mdrol at 30mgs ED again..


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Its possible they banned an entire Host Address Range on your ISP.
> 
> (example: 194.168.12.1 - 194.168.12.254)
> 
> Or if youre using a Proxy, they banned that one already.


 
If anyone knows the ins and outs of banning.....It's GearedJ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> stage one of peptides???
> 
> should I run GHRP-6 if I'm not using gears??
> I don't think I'll ever run Mdrol at 30mgs ED again..


 
no real Gears . . .  Gears for pinning 


 . . you should stick to NeoVar . .  and LHJO


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2010)

My 23g darts should be here today........will make the 500mg shot this weekend go a little smoother........I can do 250mg with a 25g, but 500mg is gonna need to be 23g.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> My 23g darts should be here today........will make the 500mg shot this weekend go a little smoother........I can do 250mg with a 25g, but 500mg is gonna need to be 23g.......


 
 . . just had a wicked AP session, although I damn sure my batch of vit C is dodgy . .  some times Im wooded up for days, some times it's like it's underdosed . . . like now. . .

 . .  anyway, married broad's been around .   a lot of fun . . she asked me to gag her so the neighbour next door wouldnt hear . . lol .  pounded her D-Style into next week . . she'll be walking around like John Wayne tommorrow  . .

 . . I gotta line sum10 else up for tom night before I fly out again!


----------



## independent (Feb 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> "Is Wayne Brady gonna have to choke a bitch...?"



That was funny shit. who knew wayne could play that role so good.



Ponyshow said:


> My 23g darts should be here today........will make the 500mg shot this weekend go a little smoother........I can do 250mg with a 25g, but 500mg is gonna need to be 23g.......



Didnt I mention bigger needles earlier on.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

sten labs are way cheaper!

Exemestane 25mg x 30ml vial
Melanotan II -10mg 3pack!
Tadalafil 30mg x 30ml vial


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2010)

Stenlabs is super cheap.. but nobody has a better deal on Letro than the place i got it from


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> sten labs are way cheaper!
> 
> Exemestane 25mg x 30ml vial
> Melanotan II -10mg 3pack!
> Tadalafil 30mg x 30ml vial


 

Werd on Sten!!!

Sat. 2/6 is 55% off Tadalafil........plus I got a $10 off code so it'll be like $5 plus shipping.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd on Sten!!!
> 
> Sat. 2/6 is 55% off Tadalafil........plus I got a $10 off code so it'll be like $5 plus shipping.


 
ah . . shit . .  there was codes?? Oh well . . stens about 50% cheaper than where I was looking .  . 1 x Tadalafil 30mg x 30ml vial () = $33.99 is still way cheap. I think I paid like nearly twice that for tabs

looking fwd to this melatonin .. lol, gonna be tan, jacked and wooded all winter!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> ah . . shit . . there was codes?? Oh well . . stens about 50% cheaper than where I was looking . . 1 x Tadalafil 30mg x 30ml vial () = $33.99 is still way cheap. I think I paid like nearly twice that for tabs
> 
> looking fwd to this melatonin .. lol, gonna be tan, jacked and wooded all winter!


 

Lol.........Summer's comin' here........Jacked, tan, and good wood is always a crowd pleaser come Summertime.


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2010)

it saddens me to see everyone so excited about getting your penis up and staying that way... unfortunately i'm in the same boat... Bring on the Cialis!


----------



## Best Friend Tim (Feb 2, 2010)

Uhhhggghhhh loads all over this thread!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Just hit back day a lil' earlier. Finally hit 300 on the Hammer Strength High Row. Been steadily adding like 10 lbs. per session while on the cycle I'm almost done w/. Hitting 5X5 is what I've been doing.
> 
> Feeling pretty accomplished w/ that feat since I've never hit that number in the past. Should have the back pretty thickened up from all this. About to dog a big bowl of multigrain pasta.


 
How about saying you hit 315 on bent over BB rows instead.

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, I just got the permaban also. Do you think it's because I already bought GHRP-6 somewhere else?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

*Actual Craig's List ad.  *

*



			<H2>Cum on a picture of my girlfriend and send it back to us - w4m - 19
		
Click to expand...

*


> Date: 2010-02-02, 11:52AM EST
> 
> Reply To This Post
> 
> ...


</H2>


----------



## independent (Feb 2, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> *Actual Craig's List ad.  *
> 
> </H2>



So did you rhjo or lhjo on her picture.


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I still pinned the eyelash gears though.




Contradiction!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 2, 2010)

Will, bent over rows are fine, but Hammer Strength is solid stuff, too.  It's still free weight plate based but it's unilateral, unlike bent over rows unless you happen to use DB's.  I like Hammer Strength a lot when it comes to back and chest work.

Talking about Fox, Beck, etc. earlier, anyone else think Megyn Kelly is hot? She just had a kid but still is in great shape.  Fox has a lotta hotties but one of the regulars on Red Eye is pretty funny too.  Remy Spencer is who I mean.  She looks like she'd be fun.  Also S.E. Cupp.  Yes, I watch way too much Fox.

Got a new AP update.  Met this older bitch on OBC recently.  51, but doesn't look bad.  I figured I might as well hit it for the hell of it.  

The real kicker is that she's got a decent looking daughter that's also a freak, also on OBC.  AND, they both have messed w/ the same guy before, albeit at diff times.

So, I'm hoping she gives the daughter a good report and gets her curious about me.  Long shot, but it would be awfully cool to be able to say you tagged a mon and daughter.

Got a couple more appointments lined up this week, so hopefully I can make it a week to remember.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 2, 2010)

just made some protien pancakes.....watching jersey shore spoofed...getting me motivated to get tanned...almost as tanned as wtf is a lorken


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 2, 2010)

Roids, careful on there. There are a lot of fags posing as women demanding pics!


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 2, 2010)

I broke it off with this bitch last night b/c she got pissed I would rather watch wrestling than see her...WTF what does bitches think?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 2, 2010)

You rather watch wrestling than get laid?


----------



## dayday87 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sup nigs, i need some help. Im thinking about running pplex/mdrol, along with adding melatonin 2,ECY, clen/evis applied topically, then some BP and tons of liver support shit. Anyone suggest me not running all these together? I just dont want a heart attack, or randomly going into a seizure cause my BP.


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 2, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> I broke it off with this bitch last night b/c she got pissed I would rather watch wrestling than see her...WTF what does bitches think?



Rick Flair


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 2, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Sup nigs, i need some help. Im thinking about running pplex/mdrol, along with adding melatonin 2,ECY, clen/evis applied topically, then some BP and tons of liver support shit. Anyone suggest me not running all these together? I just dont want a heart attack, or randomly going into a seizure cause my BP.



Why dont you just run real gears?


----------



## dayday87 (Feb 2, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> Why dont you just run real gears?



I might after a cycle of what I just listed, but I need to get a legit source that someone has ordered from recently, plus its going to be alot harder to get by using them where I live now, but Ill def run one within 6months. Want to get back up to my old size before doing real gears again and have my diet in check.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 2, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> You rather watch wrestling than get laid?


 

no this bitch was a stage 5 clinger that waits months to put out and I  can't wait on that shit...rather watch wrestling than cuddle on the couch and get nothing in return


----------



## independent (Feb 2, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> no this bitch was a stage 5 clinger that waits months to put out and I  can't wait on that shit...rather watch wrestling than cuddle on the couch and get nothing in return



You should slip her some xtend in one of her drinks, that should get her in the mood.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 2, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> You should slip her some xtend in one of her drinks, that should get her in the mood.


 

she would get mos def hulked up with that


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 2, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> no this bitch was a stage 5 clinger that waits months to put out and I can't wait on that shit...rather watch wrestling than cuddle on the couch and get nothing in return


 
Months to put out?!!!

She would've lasted a week tops with me. No AP... see ya!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 2, 2010)

You shoulda slapped the Figure Four on her.  That way you get wreslting AND action.  WOOOOOO!


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 2, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Months to put out?!!!
> 
> She would've lasted a week tops with me. No AP... see ya!!!!


 


no two weeks and gone but she would have waited a long as time...i think she was thinking about marriage or something...dropped that shit quick...got a 21yr old blonde comming out of the bull pen...see how this goes...also working on some other AP's as well.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay, I found some more info. on S4.  Apparently, ID has a decent price.  I wonder how effective it actually is and if it's oral or pinned, etc.


----------



## independent (Feb 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Okay, I found some more info. on S4.  Apparently, ID has a decent price.  I wonder how effective it actually is and if it's oral or pinned, etc.



A guy at my gym is using it and its oral. He says he likes it but he's half retarded.  I read that seth roberts thinks that they are passing off clomid as 
s4.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 2, 2010)

What are his results like?  I wonder if it has to have PCT or can be done right after PCT of a regular cycle or what.  This stuff may have potential.


----------



## independent (Feb 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> What are his results like?  I wonder if it has to have PCT or can be done right after PCT of a regular cycle or what.  This stuff may have potential.



From what I have read its a waste of money. The guy I know says he's maintaining some of the strength after coming off mdrol. He still looks good after his cycle but who knows what he's really doing.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Hey CC, this chick sounds a lot like the Jew Braud from Jersey shore....


 

GearedJ plotting with Henry........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Months to put out?!!!
> 
> She would've lasted a week tops with me. No AP... see ya!!!!


 

 . .  a week? bitch got 48hours to suck the Capt's fishstick


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

whats up my popular ,most popular ironmagazine fucks?????


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 2, 2010)

Got a pleasant surprise today.  The 42 yr. old texted me and asked what I was up to.  She was getting out of work early and wanted an AP session.  It went quite well and so now I'm 2 for 2 this week plus have 2 more sessions set up w/ others.  

If both of them show up (one is a reg, one a newbie I just met on OBC) and I'll have 4 diff hoes in a week.  Now the challenge will be to try to line something up for Thurs and get a full week sweep!


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

i begged and begged for sex today, my girl said no!!!!! i begged more she said no!!!! i begged more she said im not ''feeling to good... i begged again she said ok '' let's go'' !!!! while eating that sweet wet juicy pussy she farted diarrea all over my face and head.. i said after i continued to eat that pussy .lol i said was it as good for you as it was for me.??.im a dog take it when i can get it !!!!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Got a pleasant surprise today. The 42 yr. old texted me and asked what I was up to. She was getting out of work early and wanted an AP session. It went quite well and so now I'm 2 for 2 this week plus have 2 more sessions set up w/ others.
> 
> If both of them show up (one is a reg, one a newbie I just met on OBC) and I'll have 4 diff hoes in a week. Now the challenge will be to try to line something up for Thurs and get a full week sweep!


 your maning up for a 42yr old ..i wouldn't be proud of that old wore out everyone's done hit it pussy...


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2010)

GearedJ on Tren........






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Got a pleasant surprise today. The 42 yr. old texted me and asked what I was up to. She was getting out of work early and wanted an AP session. It went quite well and so now I'm 2 for 2 this week plus have 2 more sessions set up w/ others.
> 
> If both of them show up (one is a reg, one a newbie I just met on OBC) and I'll have 4 diff hoes in a week. Now the challenge will be to try to line something up for Thurs and get a full week sweep!


 
that's a good run J-man . . dem hoes should appreciate how much effort has gone into organising the weeks actividads


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> that's a good run J-man . . dem hoes should appreciate how much effort has gone into organising the weeks actividads


 captain jack around ???


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 2, 2010)

pitman said:


> your maning up for a 42yr old ..i wouldn't be proud of that old wore out everyone's done hit it pussy...



You're obviously not familiar w/ the acronym MILF or have any experience w/ hot older women.  If you knew the girl I was talking about you wouldn't make silly comments.  Not that most of your other posts aren't even more ridiculous.  But I digress.


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You're obviously not familiar w/ the acronym MILF or have any experience w/ hot older women. If you knew the girl I was talking about you wouldn't make silly comments. Not that most of your other posts aren't even more ridiculous. But I digress.


i dont need to know another '' dumb '' '' money grabbin hoe... i can get a hotttt dirty magazine and jack off  and get the same emotional feelings...ya feel me cementballs ?? oops did i say that ??? sorry ni-nigroballs


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You're obviously not familiar w/ the acronym MILF or have any experience w/ hot older women. If you knew the girl I was talking about you wouldn't make silly comments. Not that most of your other posts aren't even more ridiculous. But I digress.


 
Pitman's prolly never had sex, so he can't relate.  Keep in mind what a special person he is.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

pitman =


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 2, 2010)

So, he'd rather jerk off to a mag than get some.  Fair enough.  I misjudged his priorities at first.  Fact is, I don't spend a dime on any of these girls.  This one even brings me lunch or a drink half the time.  Only way to do it.


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> So, he'd rather jerk off to a mag than get some. Fair enough. I misjudged his priorities at first. Fact is, I don't spend a dime on any of these girls. This one even brings me lunch or a drink half the time. Only way to do it.


 lunch or a drink??? before or after she done had sex and a cig with someone else..no hos over 19....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

pitman = uber 

not


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> pitman =


 
More like the CT clown!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 2, 2010)

He's the Azfit of IM forums!


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> He's the Azfit of IM forums!


oh come on niagrballs much love to you, and your old ass women...


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> pitman = uber
> 
> not


oh come on captaindicksaround!!!your a aroundyour an fish dick bastered


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

ive got to go you guys are fuckin annoying me....!!!!!!!!


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 2, 2010)

I would go for some 42 yr old trim right now


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2010)

pitman said:


> ive got to go you guys are fuckin annoying me....!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

pitman said:


> ive got to go you guys are fuckin annoying me....!!!!!!!!


----------



## independent (Feb 2, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> I would go for some 42 yr old trim right now



42 is young.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 2, 2010)

You guys should put him on your "ignore" list. I don't see the assholes posts at all anymore.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

ignore who? who are we ignoring?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> He's the Azfit of IM forums!


 
assfit at least had an IQ in the double digits.  If this clown loses even one, he's gonna need a helmet and some pull-ups.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2010)

AAAhhhhhhhh sweet music of Test E kickin' in...........I knew it was gonna happen soon.....was twirling the 70lb DB's around like Batons

Shoulder didn't even really hurt today with some pretty heavy weight.........man, like a light switch it just kicked........I think I'm even tanner today too. 

It's all coming back to me from the ole days.......I'm gonna be addicted and start ordering more gears I know it

I'm leaner, too.......which is weird, I thought I would be more bloated with water retention.....maybe it's the Adex that's controlling it.......either way I'm very pleased so far


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

The thought of testE is making my mouth water!  I can't wait for my gears to come in now!


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

rahaas said:


> You guys should put him on your "ignore" list. I don't see the assholes posts at all anymore.


rahass is a fuckin
hello i missed you fucks!!!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> The thought of testE is making my mouth water! I can't wait for my gears to come in now!


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

pitman said:


>


 i grew to love you guys!!!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

oh come on leaving me out here by myself, it's a cold world here in michigan being a nigger with his pit and no friends...detroit west side ..ya feel me..?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

pitman said:


> rahaas is a fuckin legend, wish I was half as cool as he is!!!!!


 

agreed . . .


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Cap'n......fuck that shit..........did you read my Test E update??


----------



## independent (Feb 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey Cap'n......fuck that shit..........did you read my Test E update??



I read it and Im green with envy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> AAAhhhhhhhh sweet music of Test E kickin' in...........I knew it was gonna happen soon.....was twirling the 70lb DB's around like Batons
> 
> Shoulder didn't even really hurt today with some pretty heavy weight.........man, like a light switch it just kicked........I think I'm even tanner today too.
> 
> ...


 
not even 3 wks and it's kicking? nice work on the front load chief  

the capt has found some test e as well . .  gears are aflooding in . .  not sure whether to start next week . . .  I need to run something passed GJ


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 2, 2010)

waiting for a phone call to pound this blonde haired bitch


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm almost wishing I'd ordered t-prop and tren-ace.  Since I'm gonna be running peptides, I'm gonna have to pin ED anyhoo.  It'd be nice to have the tren/test kicking in within a few days.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> waiting for a phone call to pound this blonde haired bitch


 
It's wierd. When I was in Chiner, I got sick of seeing them orientals everyday and I'd just about get a semi everytime I'd see a caucasoid chick. Now that I'm back, asians seem hot again.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I'm almost wishing I'd ordered t-prop and tren-ace. Since I'm gonna be running peptides, I'm gonna have to pin ED anyhoo. It'd be nice to have the tren/test kicking in within a few days.


 

I'm glad I went Test E........2-3 weeks goes by fast when it kicks(with front-load) and now I only have to pinn 1x/week at 500mg........cheaper with less darts, too.....even though darts are dirt cheap.......

I'll prolly go Test/Deca or Test/EQ for my Summer gear festival


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 2, 2010)

any fine trim at the pool alan...how was the baked tater 2night?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I'm almost wishing I'd ordered t-prop and tren-ace. Since I'm gonna be running peptides, I'm gonna have to pin ED anyhoo. It'd be nice to have the tren/test kicking in within a few days.


 
so pick up some prop . . .  you can use that to frontload while your test e kicks in

. . the Capt foresees most of 2010 geared


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm glad I went Test E........2-3 weeks goes by fast when it kicks(with front-load) and now I only have to pinn 1x/week at 500mg........cheaper with less darts, too.....even though darts are dirt cheap.......
> 
> I'll prolly go Test/Deca or Test/EQ for my Summer gear festival


 
If you wanna get ripped & firm, tren never fails.  That shit's like the holy grail of gears IMO.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> any fine trim at the pool alan...how was the baked tater 2night?


 
Pool's a ghost town right now, kneeeeegrow.
Wait about 6 weeks for slit-updates.........gotta put the web-cam on Balcony this Summer for sure

No baked tater tonight........gonna just go with Mac & Cheese with Tuna Fish mixed in


Gotta a fat NY Steak and Tater on deck for tommorrow night, though.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> If you wanna get ripped & firm, tren never fails. That shit's like the holy grail of gears IMO.


 
Not sure if I wanna deal with the sides, though.

That is a def. possibility, though.......stacked with Test E.......I'll think about that......Need to concentrate on my current cycle......I'm getting ahead of myself here.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Not sure if I wanna deal with the sides, though.
> 
> That is a def. possibility, though.......stacked with Test E.......I'll think about that......Need to concentrate on my current cycle......I'm getting ahead of myself here.


 
I can't wait for the awesome libido that goes with test.  I'm like a walking erection on that shit.  Even sane's womans look hot on about 750mgs of test.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I can't wait for the awesome libido that goes with test. I'm like a walking erection on that shit. Even sane's womans look hot on about 750mgs of test.


 
Werd!!!!!

I kept staring at my Secretary's tits today and getting a semi.........She's like 23, pretty cute with massive cans........plus I'm wanting to tap randoms like at Walmart and the supermarket........


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd!!!!!
> 
> I kept staring at my Secretary's tits today and getting a semi.........She's like 23, pretty cute with massive cans........plus I'm wanting to tap randoms like at Walmart and the supermarket........


 
 . .  lol, hard to believe there's a downside with Gears!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's a rough draft of my upcoming cycle.

Test-E @ 750mg/wk
Tren-E @ 500mg/wk
GHRP-6 @ 100mcg/Mon-Fri
CJC1295 @ 100mcg/Mon-Fri

This is my first go-round with 'tides, so it'll be interesting to see how this goes.

I'm also gonna sprinkle some pplex & mdrol on top for the first 2-3 weeks till the good stuff starts kicking in.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2010)

Roids......Where the fuck you get all these PH's like P-plex and M-drol??

I mean, I know where you get 'em, but why?.......save the liver and just be patient with injectables IMO......

I did plenty of oral abusers and felt it bad......Never again for me......just injectables


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Roids......Where the fuck you get all these PH's like P-plex and M-drol??
> 
> I mean, I know where you get 'em, but why?.......save the liver and just be patient with injectables IMO......
> 
> I did plenty of oral abusers and felt it bad......Never again for me......just injectables


 
agree and disagree . . dont waste time with weak-arse PHs (excl. SuperDrol) . . run old school orals like dbol, anadrol-50 - that shit put's on the mass . . . then stan, a-bombs for cutting up

edit: and an oral-only cycle if a fkg waste IMO . . need a test base or forget it


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

I couldn't take my gears to Chiner, so I took a buncha PHs with me to try to maintain the gains.  I managed to maintain a lot, but towards the end, I was couped up and it was -20 outside, so I wasn't getting out and eating enough.  On this next cycle, I'm hoping to get back up around 245 and maitain my current bf level, if that's possible.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> edit: and an oral-only cycle if a fkg waste IMO . . need a test base or forget it


 
This is true.  There's nothing to offset the sides and keep the libido up w/out test.  PHs can enihilate the libido. I was running dermal 1-tren as a stand alone last august thru sept when I was in China.  I literally went 6 weeks without JO and it didn't phase me.  The wife had to initiate AP with me a coupla times during that time and believe me, that's rare.  Best way to describe it is that all your equipment still work, but frankly, you'd rather be SFW.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 2, 2010)

As far as orals go, I liked "tren" a lot.  Stacked w/ trans. 4-AD it was pretty nice.  I liked epi too and plan to stack it w/ the 4 at some point too.  The original halo was pretty good stuff too.

I did a higher volune shoulder workout w/ a set of 45's I have at home.  Hit my shake and then pigged out at a bar for Taco Tues.  Can't beat .50 beef tacos.  Ordered 10 and ate 7 there, bringing 3 home for later.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

BTW, ambien rocks!  I gotta supply from the doc for jet lag.  I just popped 20mg and a coupla coldies.  I can feel that I'm gonna be any moment.  It's almost a hypnotic state.  I'd kinda like to stay up and dig it for a little while frankly.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> As far as orals go, I liked "tren" a lot. Stacked w/ trans. 4-AD it was pretty nice. I liked epi too and plan to stack it w/ the 4 at some point too. The original halo was pretty good stuff too.
> 
> I did a higher volune shoulder workout w/ a set of 45's I have at home. Hit my shake and then pigged out at a bar for Taco Tues. Can't beat .50 beef tacos. Ordered 10 and ate 7 there, bringing 3 home for later.


 
You still got old school 4AD? That shit was basically just watered down test. I pinned 3g a week of it and got basically the same resullts as test. I ran a cycle of 1-T at 1g/wk and 4AD at 3g/wk and I gained 25lbs and I was raping the ole lady almost ED. I basically couldn't take no for an answer. I converted both to injectables and was using 4ml syringes and pinning EOD.

Welp, time ti hit tha hay kniglets!  Otherwise, I'm gonna wake up innis chair manana.  Late!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2010)

Just got back from the tanning bed.........saw Pauly D and The Situation there.......

I'm gonna be even more jerked and tan tommorrow.


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

Best Friend Tim said:


> Uhhhggghhhh loads all over this thread!


 here i am did you fucks miss me..back by popular demand


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

CUM ON MAN YOU GUYS ARE NOT NO FUN NOMORE!!!!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

pitman said:


> here i am did you fucks miss me..back by popular demand


 HEY THATS NOT REAL.. MY TOES CURL DURING THAT 5 SECOND WORKOUT....


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

WHAT CAPTAIN PONEYTAIL AND HEMORROIDS GONE ?????


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

ALRIGHT IM GOING YOU ALL SUCK....talk bout anything ??? you fuckers don't even talk...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, stocked up right before the ban.  Never messed w/ injecting, just transdermal.  The beauty of it is that a little goes a long way w/ trans.


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, stocked up right before the ban. Never messed w/ injecting, just transdermal. The beauty of it is that a little goes a long way w/ trans.[/quote   Is this just a recording ? or just what to do in the desire need of an emergency????


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, stocked up right before the ban. Never messed w/ injecting, just transdermal. The beauty of it is that a little goes a long way w/ trans.


 
never looked into transdermals . . they have any effect on liver still?


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

captain!!!!!!!alright i was just playing good night i will let grown men talk bout tanning ...later....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 3, 2010)

Not being oral or of course methylated, you avoid liver issues.  Anything that's absorbed will go through the liver eventually but it's not anywhere near as bad as orals.

Results are generally very good w/ 4-AD and 1-Test.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

Vote now!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/106294-favourite-masterbator.html


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 3, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> _"What's really funny is, the fuckin bank job away in Seacaucus. I'm in the middle of the fuckin weeds laying down. He comes over and says, what are you doing? I said, I'm resting. Here, you're resting? Go to the fuckin beach or the park. I said i'm rest-- I know I'm resting. I'm resting. They pull me in, they start giving me all kinds of questions, you know, this and that. He says, oh, so what are you gonna tell us, tough guy? I said, my usual, zero, nothing, I tell you... The fuck. He says no, you're gonna tell us something today, tough guy. I said alright, I'll tell you something, go fuck your mother. Bing, pow, boom, bing. You saw the paper, Anthony. My head was out like this, the prick. So now, I'm coming around, you know, all I see in front of me, this big prick again. He says, oh, what do you wanna tell me now, tough guy? I said, Ming, what are you still doing here, I thought I told you to go fuck your mother. I thought he was gonna shit. Pow, boom, bing. The fuckers. I wish I was big just once. Big cops." _


 
hahahaha you're a funny guy Tommy!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> hahahaha you're a funny guy Tommy!


 

Funny How??????????








YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Funny How??????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG that was fucking hilarious! 

Unfortunately, i've never seen that movie.. what's it called so i can ebay it?


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 3, 2010)

ahahahahahaahahahahaa  

DRSE Workout - Anabolicminds.com


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, stocked up right before the ban. Never messed w/ injecting, just transdermal. The beauty of it is that a little goes a long way w/ trans.


 
But, it goes even more farther with injectable - 100% absorption!  

BTW balls, check your PMs!  Thx for the advices!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 3, 2010)

No prob on the advices.  I actually got set up there today my damn self.  We'll see what happens.  How did you do the injection route?  Did you just mix the powder into an oil or what?  I had heard some guys injected the old school but never saw much in the way of reviews/results/how to's about it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 3, 2010)

It wsa just a way to save a few $.  I do think the 'sults were better also.  I ordered the powder and bought a conversion kit.  I normally make all my shit 100mg/ml.  You can get it as high as 250mg/ml, but you'd have to add more BA and it'll sting like a mfkr.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> ahahahahahaahahahahaa
> 
> DRSE Workout - Anabolicminds.com


 
awesome work! Im gonna hard rep that hog guy


----------



## pitman (Feb 3, 2010)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2010)

I just applied for another Security Officer job at a more Local hospital... the more cash i earn, the more Gears I can buy!


----------



## pitman (Feb 3, 2010)

sorry ... you all forgive me ????


----------



## pitman (Feb 3, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I just applied for another Security Officer job at a more Local hospital... the more cash i earn, the more Gears I can buy!


why not just shoot morphine?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I just applied for another Security Officer job at a more Local hospital... the more cash i earn, the more Gears I can buy!


 
you should hit Geared Jesus up for free NeoVar!


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you should hit Geared Jesus up for free NeoVar!



Screw that Pourto Rican Not Big.. 

I'll just abuse AI's and get HUGE!

GHRP-2 is good stuff


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Screw that Pourto Rican Not Big..
> 
> I'll just abuse AI's and get HUGE!
> 
> GHRP-2 is good stuff


 
  GHRP-2 will make your fingers chubbier . .  perfect for fingering those obese african-american women in the anus


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2010)

It will? I thought it was like GHRP-6 but just better


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2010)

GHRP-2


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> GHRP-2


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Awwe Saney will never become Jacked, desirable, aesthetically pleasing, tan or symmetrical.


 







YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Awwe Saney will never become Jacked, desirable, aesthetically pleasing, tan or symmetrical.



WTF?


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 3, 2010)

I saw a guy on the show 16 and pregnant and he looks exactly like saney


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 3, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> It will? I thought it was like GHRP-6 but just better


 
No way dude. The higher the #, the more jack'd it gets you. GHRP-6 is like GHRP-2, only 3Xbetter. If you really wanna get huuuuge, you need like GHRP-8 or 9. GICH! 

Anyhoo, just got done with a nice round of LHJO. I'm LH, so all my JO are LHJO. So nice to be able to access all the good sites now! 

Now, just popped 4 ambien and crackin' a coupla coldies! I still ain't got over this friggin time change. Still waking up at 5:00am no matter what time I crash!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2010)

Supp wannabe-bigs,
Just tossed some iron all over the gym.......Friggin' invaded by dot-heads doin' all kinds a weird exercises and leavin' weights all over the place........and yeah, they smell too. 

Starting to seem like the pump never goes away now.......shirts are starting to fit tighter by the day......


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Wait til you try Tren ^^^
> 
> It makes a Test only cycle look like Neovar.


 
Werd!!

Have to decide about dealing with the sides.........prolly a little different than the oral abuser of Tren Extreme I did a couple yrs ago......

Next cycle........

Test/Tren ?
Test/Deca ?
Test/EQ ?

Thoughts??


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

wk1-12 Test E 600mg
wk1-9 Deca 300mg
wk10-13 Stan (inj) 100mg EOD

 . . would be a nice pure inj run


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Supp wannabe-bigs,
> Just tossed some iron all over the gym.......Friggin' invaded by dot-heads doin' all kinds a weird exercises and leavin' weights all over the place........and yeah, they smell too.
> 
> Starting to seem like the pump never goes away now.......shirts are starting to fit tighter by the day......


 
Yeah I remember last year there were a couple of bombers at my gym. They fucking smelled like rotten curry and left shit all over the place.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it too late to add another injectable to my Test E only cycle?.......I'm 2-1/2 weeks in.......maybe sum10 for the last 6 weeks of my planned 11 weeker??

Time for sum bean and cheese burritos then a few tree-rips


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Yeah I remember last year there were a couple of bombers at my gym. They fucking smelled like rotten curry and left shit all over the place.


 
 . . . gotta get jacked before blowing up Infidels


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Is it too late to add another injectable to my Test E only cycle?.......I'm 2-1/2 weeks in.......maybe sum10 for the last 6 weeks of my planned 11 weeker??
> 
> Time for sum bean and cheese burritos then a few tree-rips


 
6 weeks of deca isnt worth it . . if you can pick it up tommorrow 9 weeks would be ok. I would run it at 300mg/week - keep a 1:2 ratio with test

. . otherwise you could run 6 weeks inj. stanazol . . . or tren ace


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2010)

Yo Al Test E is on sale for 33$

get it while it's cheap!!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 4, 2010)

Not where I order it isn't.


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2010)

Your welcome!


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2010)

heh, my g/f was giving me a Chupie a couple days ago and I it felt so good that i fell asleep on that bitch while she was licking my taint lol

I finally woke, balls were hurtin, and she wouldn't give me another blowjob... fuckin bitch!

Ran out of Cheerios this morning, so i poured the milk out of my bowl into my shaker and had some protein.

Fat girls keep messaging my phone... why the fuck are they always the ugliest bitches?

Some old AP girl i had from years ago hit me up on myspace, she was a god damn freak! yes she was a fatty, but i don't wanna cheat on my woman so i told her to go away!! but she was a Freaky bitch!

I'm still waiting on my Corrections job, i hope they don't test for Mdrol in urine test or i'm fucked! but it should be out of my system by now... maybe the Letro will show up instead, hmmm...

My girlfriend got all wet in her panties this morning after checking out Geared Jesus's profile picture.. "Chris, why can't you look like that?"  And this is why i haven't had sex in over a month...

I'm still a not big.. still overweight... g/f keeps telling me i'll never be hot like Pauly D.. Fuck him and fuck her.. they can rot in Italian Whopper hell

I'm gonna workout today around 10:30... even BFT says my numbers are shitty... of course they are, i'm a POS reverse BB

Talked to an old friend... he told me he used the PH Spawn and gained 20lbs... I told him hes a faggot dirty nigger liar on Meth


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 4, 2010)

Alfonse, you absolutely can add sum10 in right now. Trenbelone Acetate and maybe some dbols. But, T/A has a short esther, so it'll be getting you jerked with a week. A 6-weeker of TA will harden you up and make you stronger than you've ever fathomed. I went from maxing around 365 on BP last time to tossin' 405 up for reps like it wasn't nobody's bidness. Since your test is already kicked in, it'd be the perfect time for it.

GICH! 

I just gotta e-mail from my source saying my gears shipped yesterday! I ordered them fukking 9 days ago and they confirmed payment immediately! Fukkin assholes!


----------



## JDub (Feb 4, 2010)

I've lost 25 lbs in the last 4 months.  Not big status in full effect.  Looks like you knobs are all gettin pretty gearded up, good work!  

Been injecting 200 cc's of these into my neck nightly:

Lagunitas India Pale Ale from Lagunitas Brewing Company - Ratebeer

Green Flash West Coast IPA from Green Flash Brewing Co. - Ratebeer

Mendocino Winter Seasonal Imperial IPA from Mendocino Brewing Company - Ratebeer

Weening off the oxys (or at least that's the plan) think I'm gonna try messing with Ambien for a while.  Anyone have opinions on that stuff?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 4, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Alfonse, you absolutely can add sum10 in right now. Trenbelone Acetate and maybe some dbols. But, T/A has a short esther, so it'll be getting you jerked with a week. A 6-weeker of TA will harden you up and make you stronger than you've ever fathomed. I went from maxing around 365 on BP last time to tossin' 405 up for reps like it wasn't nobody's bidness. Since your test is already kicked in, it'd be the perfect time for it.
> 
> GICH!
> 
> I just gotta e-mail from my source saying my gears shipped yesterday! I ordered them fukking 9 days ago and they confirmed payment immediately! Fukkin assholes!



Tren-Ace I have to inject EOD or sum10.........I was leaning towards Tren E....Have to think about this one........If I go Tren E I might as well wait til next cycle


----------



## independent (Feb 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd!!
> 
> Have to decide about dealing with the sides.........prolly a little different than the oral abuser of Tren Extreme I did a couple yrs ago......
> 
> ...



Test/Deca for sure. Makes the joints feel good and no sides.



CaptRichArund said:


> wk1-12 Test E 600mg
> wk1-9 Deca 300mg
> wk10-13 Stan (inj) 100mg EOD
> 
> . . would be a nice pure inj run



That looks real nice.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Tren-Ace I have to inject EOD or sum10.........I was leaning towards Tren E....Have to think about this one........If I go Tren E I might as well wait til next cycle


 
Yes you'd have to pin EOD, but who wants to wait??  Awweeee.  Are dose mean ole needles gonna make yur wittle bottom hurt?  You can always order some lolly pops for afterward.


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2010)

Al, you check that link i gave you?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Tren-Ace I have to inject EOD or sum10.........I was leaning towards Tren E....Have to think about this one........If I go Tren E I might as well wait til next cycle



lol, what a whiney little bitch pony is . .pin some tren already and STFU


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 4, 2010)

JFC!  I was talking to someone online whilst under the influence of ambien and a coupla beers last night.  Apparently, I fell asleep and kept on typing for about 2-3 hours, rambling and making absolutely no sense.  She was all like "WTF, you're making no sense!!!"  I'd heard ambien could do that, but this was friggin scary when I went back and looked at what I wrote.  I was talking about DRSE, captricharound, etc.


----------



## JDub (Feb 4, 2010)

Does atrophy cause physical pain?  My hamstrings have been incredibly tight lately and I'm thinking that's why.  I sit 90% of my life nowadays.

Anyhow, anyone here into Gwen Summers?  Hot little spinner of a redhead porno slut.  CLASSIC vid of her getting impaled by Lex Steele, another decent one of her getting stabbed by Julian poolside.  Love that bitch.


----------



## JDub (Feb 4, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> JFC! I was talking to someone online whilst under the influence of ambien and a coupla beers last night. Apparently, I fell asleep and kept on typing for about 2-3 hours, rambling and making absolutely no sense. She was all like "WTF, you're making no sense!!!" I'd heard ambien could do that, but this was friggin scary when I went back and looked at what I wrote. I was talking about DRSE, captricharound, etc.


 
I got a couple and want to use them because I've been waking up 30-60 minutes before my alarm clock most mornings and really I'd like to just sleep till my alarm goes off and get a full night's rest.  Still though, after taking it at 10:45 last night, I woke up at 5:45 and laid in bed till my alarm went off at 6:10.....WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 4, 2010)

Ambien will help you fall asleep, but it won't make you sleep any later.  That was some scary shit though.  I had memories this am of typing a buncha stupid shit and this person asking me what i was talking about.  I scrolled back thru the conversation and saw some real schizophrenic looking rambling that went on for a coupla hours.  There was even a burned out cigarette on the floor and I never smoke in the house.  No more of that shit for me!


----------



## independent (Feb 4, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> JFC!  I was talking to someone online whilst under the influence of ambien and a coupla beers last night.  Apparently, I fell asleep and kept on typing for about 2-3 hours, rambling and making absolutely no sense.  She was all like "WTF, you're making no sense!!!"  I'd heard ambien could do that, but this was friggin scary when I went back and looked at what I wrote.  I was talking about DRSE, captricharound, etc.




Ambien is some crazy shit. My wife took it one night and she went to take a piss she couldnt find her way out of the bathroom.




JDub said:


> I got a couple and want to use them because I've been waking up 30-60 minutes before my alarm clock most mornings and really I'd like to just sleep till my alarm goes off and get a full night's rest.  Still though, after taking it at 10:45 last night, I woke up at 5:45 and laid in bed till my alarm went off at 6:10.....WTF!!!!!!!!



Dont feel bad I didnt sleep a wink last night. I took some cold medicine that had peusdoephidrine in it and it felt like I was on meth. Once I started falling asleep I was have crazy dreams, I was dreaming that I had a baby that could fly


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2010)

omg, i wanna do Ambien and shots of Jager... maybe it'll get me jacked?


----------



## independent (Feb 4, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> omg, i wanna do Ambien and shots of Jager... maybe it'll get me jacked?



Please try it and report back.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 4, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> JFC! I was talking to someone online whilst under the influence of ambien and a coupla beers last night. Apparently, I fell asleep and kept on typing for about 2-3 hours, rambling and making absolutely no sense. She was all like "WTF, you're making no sense!!!" I'd heard ambien could do that, but this was friggin scary when I went back and looked at what I wrote. I was talking about DRSE, captricharound, etc.


 


You must've scared the shit out of her. Did you use the phrases, LHJO, AP, GICH etc?


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 4, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Hopefully you dont have any underlying anger issues because that shit emerges on it. Im a supreme asshole, face palming bitches and not givin a shit.



It should be the perfect thing for me when im bouncing. Ive already got a damn short temper. Im starting on Monday


----------



## JDub (Feb 4, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> It should be the perfect thing for me when im bouncing. Ive already got a damn short temper. Im starting on Monday


 
Post updated gearded pics you sexy little Scotsman you.  


Just closed another deal here at the office, racking up some studly numbers lately.  Gonna grab some Ballast Point Big Eye IPA and Green Flash West Coast IPA on the way home tomorrow.  Fuckin shower in that shit.


----------



## pitman (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't you fuckers know Ambien was Tiger's undoing?  I wouldn't mess w/ it for that reason alone I wouldn't mess w/ it.  So, where's this 33 dolla E special?  I wonder if test e and tren e could just be combined into 1 pin for a hassle free once a week sticking.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I wonder if test e and tren e could just be combined into 1 pin for a hassle free once a week sticking.



I would like to know the answer to this as well.


----------



## independent (Feb 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I would like to know the answer to this as well.



As long as they are both oil based it doesnt matter. I even injected a oil and water base together and it worked fine. Not suggested though.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 4, 2010)

I was just thinking a one and done once a week would be nice.  EOD would get to be a hassle I would think.  Also why pin the glutes if you could just do a uad yourself?  Seems like it'd be a lot easier that way, esp. doing it yourself.  So who's gonna give up a link to that sale on the E?  ## sounds cheap enough but what's the normal price?


----------



## pitman (Feb 4, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> OMG that was fucking hilarious!
> 
> Unfortunately, i've never seen that movie.. what's it called so i can ebay it?


sanes no way!!!! your gay. no more of this video it is so played the fuck out!!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 4, 2010)

pitman said:


> here i am did you fucks miss me..back by popular demand


awwwwwwwww,FUCK ME !!!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 4, 2010)

Best Friend Tim said:


> Uhhhggghhhh loads all over this thread!


LIKE ME NOW!!!!!!?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 4, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> beh that test E deal is probably for a 1 ml amp.


 
It shows a picture of a 10ml vial from Axio.......


----------



## independent (Feb 4, 2010)

I really love the ignore feature.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> beh that test E deal is probably for a 1 ml amp.
> 
> Hey, Jake and roids....you guys ordered your peptides through CEM?
> 
> ...


 
stenlabs ftw . . they're really putting out the customer service too .  . havent picked up any growth peptides yet


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 4, 2010)

Is there a such thing as a woman who isn't fukking neurotic? Just when you think you found a keeper, you find out that she's just as disturbed, if not more so, than any other one you've ever had the misfortune of getting to know.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 4, 2010)

Sten is my go to place nowadays.  Used to always use IR because of the pricing but Sten is insane w/ the sales and freebies.  Plus the stuff is reliable, unlike IR some of the time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Is there a such thing as a woman who isn't fukking neurotic? Just when you think you found a keeper, you find out that she's just as disturbed, if not more so, than any other one you've ever had the misfortune of getting to know.


 
I know the feeling . .  chicks . . .  I guess you could look at trannies as a half-way point before turning gay??


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 4, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Is there a such thing as a woman who isn't fukking neurotic? Just when you think you found a keeper, you find out that she's just as disturbed, if not more so, than any other one you've ever had the misfortune of getting to know.



absolutely not, they are all so fucked. Doesn't matter the age either. They are deficient in every way except for the fact that they have a vagina. Seriously the only redeeming quality, and half the time that thing is a fucking mess anyway.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You do a loading phase of anywhere from .250 mg to 1 mg every day until you hit the level of darkness you want. After that you just hit 1 mg. once a week. It's probably good to get 2 vials of 10 mg. each so you have enough to get the tan you want and maintain it for a while.
> 
> After you quit using it, it stays for a good month or so afterward. While you're on, it's very hard to burn. Anything .5 mg. or above brings on insane wood and a big libido spike. It's like cialis plus.


 
Cool


----------



## Vance (Feb 4, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> absolutely not, they are all so fucked. Doesn't matter the age either. They are deficient in every way except for the fact that they have a vagina. Seriously the only redeeming quality, and half the time that thing is a fucking mess anyway.


 
If they didn't have cunts you'd throw rocks at them.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 4, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> absolutely not, they are all so fucked. Doesn't matter the age either. They are deficient in every way except for the fact that they have a vagina. Seriously the only redeeming quality, and half the time that thing is a fucking mess anyway.


 
No shit!  It some credibility to the old story of original sin.  I mean, they can seriously fuck with your head.  One day they're batshit crazy in love with you, fucking your brains out at every opportunidad, andtelling how wonderful you are.  The next day, week, or so, suddenly none of it meant shit.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 4, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> No shit!  It some credibility to the old story of original sin.  I mean, they can seriously fuck with your head.  One day they're batshit crazy in love with you, fucking your brains out at every opportunidad, andtelling how wonderful you are.  The next day, week, or so, suddenly none of it meant shit.


yup yup. Got one on the string right now, but shes super fukin crazy. Hot bod, cute face, but she is one  of those "ill cut your dick off if you leave me" kinda girls....... no joke, super fukin crazy. Im thinking the after effects are JUST NOT WORTH one night of good bangin', no matter how good it is.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 4, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> yup yup. Got one on the string right now, but shes super fukin crazy. Hot bod, cute face, but she is one of those "ill cut your dick off if you leave me" kinda girls....... no joke, super fukin crazy. Im thinking the after effects are JUST NOT WORTH one night of good bangin', no matter how good it is.


 
Well, not to worry.  A nutty chick like that will be fucking your roommate or another one of your buds in another week or so. Your junk is safe.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 4, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> absolutely not, they are all so fucked. Doesn't matter the age either. They are deficient in every way except for the fact that they have a vagina. Seriously the only redeeming quality, and half the time that thing is a fucking mess anyway.


 
Werd! on the age aspect.  They're just as emotionally immature in their 40s as they are in their 20s.  Just a little wilder in the sack (as long as they're not your wife).


----------



## Saney (Feb 5, 2010)

Gay in it's true form would be a sexual attration for another man. But I think if u swallow ur own cum after a self suck, u should get thrown in a Mortal Kombat style Pit of spikes


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 5, 2010)

What if you got so turned on whilst autofellating that you resist swallowing?  Would that make you gay?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 5, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> stenlabs ftw . . they're really putting out the customer service too . . havent picked up any growth peptides yet


 
I ordered some liquid cialis from them yesterday. I hope this stuff is good!


----------



## Perdido (Feb 5, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> So What's Gayer?
> 
> 1) auto-fellate with swallow
> 
> ...



There's levels of gayness? I thought it was just yes or no.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 5, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> So What's Gayer?
> 
> 1) auto-fellate with swallow
> 
> ...


 
I would think 2 is the gayest since you're fucking another man! 3 is a very close runner up.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 5, 2010)

#1 is a tricky one; you might not be gay be would definitely still be a cock sucker.


----------



## Saney (Feb 5, 2010)

About to SFW in a few! Wish me luck! i'm lifting heavy with no Spotter!! Where are the Straps when I need'em?

Letro day 5!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 5, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> About to SFW in a few! Wish me luck! i'm lifting heavy with no Spotter!!


 
Heavy?  I don't believe it!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 5, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Heavy? I don't believe it!


 
He's probably just about to go on a date.


----------



## Saney (Feb 5, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Heavy?  I don't believe it!



I usually do lift alone, and the Bar has fallen on me several times.. it really hurts when I roll it down over my pelvis.. shit feels like its about to break

But yea, i lifted alone today, but heavy for me is only 235lbs (bitch weight for most of you guys)


----------



## independent (Feb 5, 2010)

So gents, is it the Colts or the Saints?


----------



## Saney (Feb 5, 2010)

Colts


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 5, 2010)

Will, don't worry about Sten's C, it's good shit,  Used it several times and it's always hit just right.    I have a new AP story, fellas.  If you recall I had AP sessions Mon and Tues w/ a Wed appointment and a Friday set...was trying to see if I could get Thurs in the works, too.  As it always happens, one bailed so Wed was out.  Fri worked out wonderfully though.  Met this one on OBC too and today happened to be her b-day.  She hadn't been tagged in six months and had never had really fulfilling sex anyway.  She had always wanted to be dominated but just never happened.  So I basically found her at just the right time, ready to be victimized.  I told her how I'm dominant and all this and she ate it right up.  Showed me pics where she had wrist restraints and even a slave collar.  So I told her ass if she brought it w/ her that meant I owned her and she was gonna be my slave for the day.  She agreed so I told her to buy a leash for it so that there was an actual point to wearing it.  To sum it up I C'd up yesterday and a half dose this morning just to be absolutely sure to impress.  You guys would be proud the way I owned that shit.  Talked major shit, calling her my personal cock sucker, cumslut, all that.  Asked her if she'd ever fucked a guy she JUST met within minutes of walking through the door, etc.  So, there was a lot of mental aspect to the domination.  She brought a butt plug and a bullet so we used all that on her.  AP'd it twice and assfucked her a few mins into the second round.  Got her to agree to come by any time I said as long as she was off work and to do whatever I said, including blowing friends I might decide to invite over.  Epic session, to say the least.  Looks like I found a live one.  I know I've mentioned it before but you guys really need to hit up onlinebootycall.com.  I've hit a good number of bitches from there.  More than from any other source.  It does have a fee but I've found it to be worth it, unlike AFF and a couple other sites.  About the Super Bowl, I'm rooting for the Saints for a couple reasons.  A-I'm sick of Manning's face on EVERY other ad on Sundays.  It's gotten to a point where he's overexposed, especially based on his playoff/Super Bowl wins.  Stats are nice but to me it's more about winning the big games.  Another reason, the Colts are bastards for having bailed on Baltimore in the middle of the night like thieves.  Especially after saying they weren't leaving.  That's just dirty to do to a city that's big on sports.  Bmore fans are pretty serious.  I'm a big Steelers fan and my mom lives in Bmore these days.  I wear my Steelers gear there and ppl. always have something to say, good or bad.  There are a lot of Pittsburgh transplants there so it's not that bad a ratio.  For the gay test, I think all those options are pretty borderline and too gay for me, but the one involving another guy/tranny is the worst of them.  I'm pretty "liberated" sexually speaking but some shit (anything gay oriented) I'm just not open to.


----------



## Saney (Feb 5, 2010)

awesome find for the AP girl Joseph.. Lucky guy you are

big reps for that AP


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 5, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> He's probably just about to go on a date.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 5, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> awesome find for the AP girl Joseph.. Lucky guy you are
> 
> big reps for that AP



 I'm Josh, but there is a Joseph from BN that comes here too.  Thanks, though.  Funny extra to that story.  I told that one dude who we hook each other up when we can that I'd get him blown by her.  Turns out she already matched w/ him and he's heading to her place to get blown tonight....SLUT...LOL.  She told him she was on her monthly but would blow him.  Bitch is prob sore.  PLus she told him she's been sleeping all day.  I told him yeah, she HAD been in bed.  Gotta love hoes.


----------



## Saney (Feb 5, 2010)

ehh, fuck everyone's real name.. but sorry

I'm dreading going to work tonight.. it's gonna start snowing around 7pm and i usually leave my house at 10 to get there at 11.. but i'll probably have to leave even earlier and then may get snowed in and will likely have to stay for a second shift... at least the money will be there..  thats why i had to SFW today because tomorrow is basically already gone


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 5, 2010)

Snowed like hell here today.  I was afraid it might hamstring my plans, but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice work Josh . . cant wait for my sten package to arrive . .

. .back to this whole gay business . . 

*I would put fucking a trannie as def. gay . .some would pull out the 'only gay if you take it clause' but that doesnt sit with me

* self-fellate - still a grey area, I think it's probably worse if you give yourself a facial than to swallow. Ive had chicks swallow, then kiss me, basically putting it back in my mouth and that didnt bother me none.

*getting cornholed by a chick with a strapon is def. gay. I dont even like chicks poking around my arse . . feels like I gotta take a shit and I lose wood.

This one chick Im APg . . her BF is into all that shit and it turns her off. Just wants a normal, run of the mill puss-pounding and the Capt is sure to oblige.

There's this website 3wishes.com - all naughty uniforms and shit. Im gonna get a bunch and get my ho's to dress up. Might get myself a proper Capt's uniform with a DRSE logo on it.

Im also thinking of a DRSE tshirt with all our acroynms on it - you dems got any ideas?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> $160 Ticket. I made a right turn and swerved into the left lane instead of staying in the right.
> 
> Fuckin cocksucker had to make his quota this week i guess.


 
. . . maybe he was aware of your self-fellating habits GJ 



btw, check this site out: http://3wishes.com/


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 5, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Nice work Josh . . cant wait for my sten package to arrive . .
> 
> . .back to this whole gay business . .
> 
> ...


 
Just put all of'em on there.  I bet if we put our domes together, this could be a money maker.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 5, 2010)

you drinking natti ice there roids?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 5, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> New Gym i joined
> 
> Lords Gym


 
Amen i'm born again hard..


----------



## Tesla (Feb 5, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> New Gym i joined
> 
> Lords Gym


 
That's like 15 minutes from where I live.


----------



## Vance (Feb 6, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Just put all of'em on there. I bet if we put our domes together, this could be a money maker.


 
Buy a butt plug with a donkey tail on it for dem bitches.  Booyah!


----------



## Vance (Feb 6, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Nice work Josh . . cant wait for my sten package to arrive . .
> 
> . .back to this whole gay business . .
> 
> ...


 
Buy a butt plug with a donkey tail on it for dem bitches.  Booyah.


----------



## Vance (Feb 6, 2010)

Best cover ever:






YouTube Video











Strictly speaking it's a cover of a cover, being a cover of another song by a cover band.


----------



## Vance (Feb 6, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I like the rules they have. You cant wear spandex and you cant wear a disrespectful tank top. Oh and No fucking Jews allowed!


 
Yeah nothing breaks my rhythm like a jew wearing a 'disrespectful' tank-top.  What happened man?  You in the gym one day and some big nosed guy had a 'light beer drinking wetbacks are gaylords' tank on? 













Sack up bitch.  Seriously.


----------



## Vance (Feb 6, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> No shit! It some credibility to the old story of original sin. I mean, they can seriously fuck with your head. One day they're batshit crazy in love with you, fucking your brains out at every opportunidad, andtelling how wonderful you are. The next day, week, or so, suddenly none of it meant shit.


 
My theory on women is this:

Women and men work in opposite directions.  Women are social climbers and are always looking for the next richer, bigger, better looking, more powerful guy.  Men on the other hand we get our glory fucks out of the way when we're younger, by the time we hit 50 so long as the bitch can cook and clean we don't give a shit.

Also, when you get in a relationship with a chick they always present all the things you want to reel you in.  You say to yourself/ your mates, this girl is awesome, she's a nymphomaniac, she isn't nuerotic at all, she lets me be myself and doesn't nag me all the time, she's cool to do her own thing if I want to watch football or go out for some brewskis with the guys... And at that point in time this is entirely true.

HOWEVER.

It may take a week, it may take a month, it may take a few years, but eventually crazy comes out to play.  They become the same nagging, insecure, neurotic, fridgid psychotic bitch as the last ex-girlfriend.

In short, all women begin and end every relationship as the same person.  Hence why we don't give a shit as we get older, as the more women you have been involved with, the more you realise they are all the same person.

That's my buck-o-five.

GICH!


----------



## Vance (Feb 6, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Im Italian. Where the fuck you get Wet back from?
> 
> And no..Thats not my new gym. T'was a joke.


 
I mistook you for Jay V 24 from AM.  Hence the wetback and lightbeer.  Notice you didn't argue the light beer though. 

If you _were_ him though you'd have found it funny, so no offense intended in this case. 

Where is Jay anyway?  Roids?  Capt?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2010)

Vance said:


> I mistook you for Jay V 24 from AM. Hence the wetback and lightbeer. Notice you didn't argue the light beer though.
> 
> If you _were_ him though you'd have found it funny, so no offense intended in this case.
> 
> Where is Jay anyway? Roids? Capt?


 
Vance . . .  you're still a notBig


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2010)

Vance said:


> I mistook you for Jay V 24 from AM.  Hence the wetback and lightbeer.  Notice you didn't argue the light beer though.
> 
> If you _were_ him though you'd have found it funny, so no offense intended in this case.
> 
> Where is Jay anyway?  Roids?  Capt?



LOL 

Vance, how dare u mistaken our Geared holy father (Geared Jesus) for that dirty Mexican JayV24 from AM???

You get 20 Lashes from ur dad's dildo!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 6, 2010)

Sup kneeeeeeeeeeeegros! I had a coupla light beers last night. They were awesome with my lite cottage cheese and Del Monte fruitcups!


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not that fat dammit!

Will is a pourto rican? Eww

I just got done watching the movie Saw 2 and there is a huge roided up Porto Rican that reminded of Jay Jay.. 

Had chinese food for breakfast this morning, Chicken and Broccoli with white rice mmm mmm

Jay does that CEL Alpha convert to estrogen? Did u get it from that warehouse place u showed me?

I called off of work last night because I didn't feel like going to work in that mess And  not sure if I'll be going in tonight or not... I'm not a big fan of driving an hour and a half at 24mph ... I got better things to blow 30$ on instead of gas money


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 6, 2010)

I thought Will was a member of Franco's Italian Army, too.   Who knew he was part of Razor (Ramon) Nation?  Not I, said the fly.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 6, 2010)

Holy shit...Sten is trying to break me, I swear.  Just got the SB Sunday sale email.  I can see I'm gonna have to drop $75 w/ them today.  If you spend a total of 75 within this past week they give you a hundred buck credit...plus a free clen.  Practically a free bottle of most stuff they sell.    I spent about 15 for a vial of mel2 earlier this week after discounts, so I'll have to figure out what to grab today.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2010)

Well I never had a gyno issue with Phera.. Only the Mdrol. So i'd like another compound that won't give me tits halfway through a cycle.. Or I'll just pick up an AI next time.

NB, I also got that email and they said something about getting a free bottle of Clen!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, the free 30 ml. clen is included w/ any Sunday order and if you spend 75 this week you get 100 toward your order next week, which includes tomorrow.  Pretty insane sale.  I've never messed w/ clen, just albuterol and ephedra.  If it's free, I'll damn sure try it though.  Just gotta figure out wtf to buy today.  Those fuckers are practically giving the store away but I'm sure they're building a huge loyal customer base in the process.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2010)

supp demlets . . ya'll ever tried Mephedrone? I got a sample to try out . . one of those grey area compounds not illegal but probably heading that way



> orbitron3000 You should look up someone named Guesjn, she'll tell ya everything you ever wanted to know about NeoVar. I've run it several times, and I love the stuff


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 6, 2010)

> You should look up someone named Guesjn, she'll tell ya everything you ever wanted to know about NeoVar. I've run it several times, and I love the stuff


 
Neovar is the holy grail of PHs and should not be used by newbies and Not Bigs! And sorry, but you are NOT worthy to speak to Guesjn. She's a fukking "Former *Elite *Athlete" FFS!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Neovar is the holy grail of PHs and should not be used by newbies and Not Bigs! And sorry, but you are NOT worthy to speak to Guesjn. She's a fukking "Former *Elite *Athlete" FFS!


 
lol roids, you're an abuser . .  Mephedrone?


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2010)

I wanted to buy some Albuterol, so if I buy through them I'll also get the clen for free.. 

I'm not sure about what I need though.. But if I can get a free 100$ credit for spending only 75$, then I'm in!!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 6, 2010)

Supp Pole-engulfers.........Fuckin' wasted a whole Sat. at a corporate meeting

Too tired to SFW, had to wake up at 4 AM.......I'm gettin' stronger and looking bigger, tanner and leaner, but have only gained 5lbs in 3 weeks so far on the Test E........No worries.......still got 8 weeks left

Gotta get ready for Couture/Coleman UFC showdown of Geriatrics tonight


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 6, 2010)

Al，it's saturday.  You shoulda called in sick!  

IDK about mephedrone.  I'm thinking it's a stim/fat burner.  I don't really have much need for that.  I need sum10 to help with putting on mass.  I'm leery about taking shit that speeds up the heart anyhoo.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Supp Pole-engulfers.........Fuckin' wasted a whole Sat. at a corporate meeting
> 
> Too tired to SFW, had to wake up at 4 AM.......I'm gettin' stronger and looking bigger, tanner and leaner, but have only gained 5lbs in 3 weeks so far on the Test E........No worries.......still got 8 weeks left
> 
> Gotta get ready for Couture/Coleman UFC showdown of Geriatrics tonight


 
5lbs in 3 weeks when you're getting leaner/stronger sounds like quality gains my bald, tanned and jacked amigo


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2010)

roids, nah it's a shits and giggles type compound:

*



Mephedrone (2-methylamino-1-p-tolylpropan-1-one),[2] also known as 4-methylmethcathinone (4-MMC), 4-methylephedrone, meow meow[3] or MMCAT.[4] It is a stimulant and entactogen drug of the phenethylamine, amphetamine, and cathinone chemical classes. It is sold as "plant food" online as a work around of the Medicines Act which prohibits its sale for human consumption.[5] It is reported to be contained in some legal highs and is sometimes sold mixed with methylone, also known as ???Bubbles???.[6]

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2010)

Snowed in still and had to call off of work again... I'm Soo poor :-(


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 6, 2010)

What a model employee you are sane! People like you should be packed up and sent (via boat) to China so you can start working off some of our debt in a labour camp!

Werd Cap. I might try that sometime. It sounds kind of like those bliss shots they used to sell over here. That shit was the bomb before they changed the formula.

BTW, when are you going back on tour with the LHJOs?  I got the t-shirt but haven't even seen y'all live yet.


----------



## JDub (Feb 6, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Just when you think you found a keeper



heh heh heh.....





Josh, awesome story from OBC...............PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 6, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> What a model employee you are sane! People like you should be packed up and sent (via boat) to China so you can start working off some of our debt in a labour camp!
> 
> Werd Cap. I might try that sometime. It sounds kind of like those bliss shots they used to sell over here. That shit was the bomb before they changed the formula.
> 
> BTW, when are you going back on tour with the LHJOs? I got the t-shirt but haven't even seen y'all live yet.


 

well in china if you don't do good in school off to the labor work force.

or they sell your body parts to rich people


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 6, 2010)

The Situation said:


> well in china if you don't do good in school off to the labor work force.
> 
> or they sell your body parts to rich people


 
Nah, the labour camps are for prison inmates.  I saw that shit first hand.  They were using prison labour to develop the road behind my apt bldg when I was there.  It was a sight.  There was a white van out there every night with guards watching those fukkers.  

They only harvest the organs of folks they execute.  That's some true shit too.  People over there will even tell you that, although the govt denies it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2010)

Chairman Roids, the LHJOs have been disbanded due to creative differences . .  the Capt is on the hunt for new band members . . . HYCH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 6, 2010)

I hear sane can play the flute like it ain't nobody's bidness.  You should talk to him.


----------



## JDub (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Vance (Feb 6, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> LoL Vance you homo...Tis i from AM. and yes i enjoy cleaning up broken bottles of Light beer from my cars carpet.
> 
> 
> No idea how this fucking mexican rumor started. Oh wait....Fatso Saney.
> ...


 
In that case shut the fuck up, drink your light beer and eat your taco kniglet. 

Off to the gym to SFW now, then coming home to watch Couture beat the living fuck out of that dickhead Coleman.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> wow. Cant you guys just get coke down there? wtf. I would hate to live down under. You cant get shit into that lousy country. No gears, no coke, probably no weed. May i suggest leaving that fucking place? lol


 
the coke is shitty and over priced . . plenty of quality weed . . and meth 

. . the chicks are hot and available , summer is 9 months long. . gotta count for sum10!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 6, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Nah, the labour camps are for prison inmates. I saw that shit first hand. They were using prison labour to develop the road behind my apt bldg when I was there. It was a sight. There was a white van out there every night with guards watching those fukkers.
> 
> They only harvest the organs of folks they execute. That's some true shit too. People over there will even tell you that, although the govt denies it.


 
i'm not talking about the labor camps. If a child doesn't do well in school they don't waist the money on that child andthey go to work at a job. i.e the bandex brake comany ect.. but labor camps or if someone rich needs your liver..$$$$ big bucks..If the price was right i think they would harvest a person in jail for a few years . they can do just about anything there.


----------



## JDub (Feb 6, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> wow. Cant you guys just get coke down there? wtf. I would hate to live down under. You cant get shit into that lousy country. No gears, no coke, probably no weed. May i suggest leaving that fucking place? lol



WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU MEAN THERE'S NO COKE???






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2010)

^^lol, those niggers are so lame . .


----------



## Tesla (Feb 6, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 6, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Vance (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's one for GJ:






YouTube Video


----------



## Vance (Feb 7, 2010)

Bit of classic Chappelle






YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 7, 2010)

That R. Kelly vid was hilarious.  I miss that show!  Dub, I didn't happen to take pics but I've taken some of the 42 yr old that I could post.  Just have to transfer them from the cell to the laptop.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> That R. Kelly vid was hilarious.  I miss that show!  Dub, I didn't happen to take pics but I've taken some of the 42 yr old that I could post.  Just have to transfer them from the cell to the laptop.



Here's a couple.


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2010)

Just got home from my girlfriend's house.. I was snowed in with her for over 36 hours straight.. wasn't that bad, we have a Chiner place across the street that we basically lived off of for the during of my stay.. I prolly gained a couple lbs because of it

Also, i'm on day 7 of this Letro and I don't feel one bit different.. I thought this shit was supposed to kill my sex drive? I fucked the hell out of my girl last night, then dropped some rope on her face for her little treat. Idk, if I don't notice something soon i'll never buy from that faggot place again thats for sure.


----------



## independent (Feb 7, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Just got home from my girlfriend's house.. I was snowed in with her for over 36 hours straight.. wasn't that bad, we have a Chiner place across the street that we basically lived off of for the during of my stay.. I prolly gained a couple lbs because of it
> 
> Also, i'm on day 7 of this Letro and I don't feel one bit different.. I thought this shit was supposed to kill my sex drive? I fucked the hell out of my girl last night, then dropped some rope on her face for her little treat. Idk, if I don't notice something soon i'll never buy from that faggot place again thats for sure.



Your titties are probably to big to fix.
GICH!


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2010)

heh, well even if thats so, i don't feel any different. I was told that this stuff is hard on you.. and i feel nothing


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 7, 2010)

Unfortunately, you prolly won't lose the titties if they're already settled in.  Letro only works to reverse gyno when it first starts to show.  That's what I've read anyhoo.


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2010)

I've read that it has worked after settling in... But i'm not even talking about a physical difference in my tits, i'm talking about i don't feel any different.. i've been on this shit for 7 days and i haven't noticed one side effect.. no loss in libido or anything..

This is where I got my Letro from.. Peptides & Melanotan II

Let this be a fore warning to all my CT brethren.. DO NOT BUY FROM THAT SITE


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 7, 2010)

Warning heeded.  You prolly got some bunk shit.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Unfortunately, you prolly won't lose the titties if they're already settled in. Letro only works to reverse gyno when it first starts to show. That's what I've read anyhoo.


 
Been taking Adex .5mg EOD while on Test E and my titties are nice, firm, and perky.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I've read that it has worked after settling in... But i'm not even talking about a physical difference in my tits, i'm talking about i don't feel any different.. i've been on this shit for 7 days and i haven't noticed one side effect.. no loss in libido or anything..
> 
> This is where I got my Letro from.. Peptides & Melanotan II
> 
> Let this be a fore warning to all my CT brethren.. DO NOT BUY FROM THAT SITE


 
you got ripped off too man. 

Liquid Exemestane 30ml @ 25mg/ml $74 cost me $35 at sten


. . Im gonna have nice firm perky titties just like the PonyShow


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, i know the Exemestane is really high at the site I bought my Letro from for some reason.. Idk why though

But the Letro I bought claimed to be 5mgs per ML at 30ml's a bottle.. that seemed like a good deal, but i'll run this bottle through and if i dont get anything, then fuck that place and i'll send them emails and try to get free shit  then sell that extra bunk garbage to get my money back 


But i'm finding out about Stenlabs.com deals.. emailing the dude there so he can tell me how to take advantage of the sales there without fucking up.. He told me they will be launching a new site in April that will be much more User Friendly for us idiots

Maybe I should reorder Letro from Stenlabs?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 7, 2010)

Look what you can get for $5,000.    Might need to put this on layaway!

real doll Rongxiao11--79a real doll CN;SHG products


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2010)

If they could make one that looks like you, then I'm down like Charlie Brown!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Look what you can get for $5,000.  Might need to put this on layaway!
> 
> real doll Rongxiao11--79a real doll CN;SHG products


 
haha! I tried to cut and paste the description - well worth the read!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 7, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> If they could make one that looks like you, then I'm down like Charlie Brown!


 
I would prolly laugh if I didn't detect a grain of truth there.  

BTW, I think you can get'em custom made for any fetish, even underage.


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> BTW, I think you can get'em custom made for any fetish, even underage.



Mmmmmm


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 7, 2010)

And if you were really rich, you could even dismember one and put it in the freezer.  Imagine the possibilities!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2010)

Just scored a Nickel bag of Sour Diesel for The Superbowl.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> And if you were really rich, you could even dismember one and put it in the freezer. Imagine the possibilities!


 
yes! keep the real body company!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2010)

Go Saints mah kniggs!!!!!!


----------



## independent (Feb 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just scored a Nickel bag of Sour Diesel for The Superbowl.



My buddy loves that stuff


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Go Saints mah kniggs!!!!!!


 
Prawns! . .  keep the body but throw away the heads!


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2010)

I hate the Saints and I hope they parish!


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2010)

Buy 1 item, get the Second item free, and the third item is 50% off!! Plus a Free bottle of 30ml/200mcg Clenbuterol!

Only at Stenlabs.com

SUPER BOWL 42 --2.7.2010-- - SALE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sale good through FEB 7TH  2010 MIDNIGHT Eastern Standard Time to 
Feb 7TH  2010 @ 11:59 PM  Pacific Standard Time. - 


EVERY CUSTOMER WHO PLACES AN ORDER RECEIVES A FREE â€“ 30 ML 200 MCG OF CLENBUTEROL ! â€“ PLACE (cf2010) IN COMMENTS SECTION



ON SUPER BOWL SUNDAY Buy 1 at full price Get one Free & a third single item of your choice ??½ of full price.  â€“   / excludes: Cabergoline, Dihydroergotoxine, Dustastide, Pramipexole HCL, and Pramiracetam â€“  (Good on Sunday 2.7.2010 ONLY)
                                                                     MUST PLACE ( NFLSUPERSALE) 


Buy 1 Get 1 FREE on ALL SINGLE ITEMS, does not include 30 % OFF 
-        excludes: Cabergoline, Dihydroergotoxine, Dustastide, Pramipexole HCL, and Pramiracetam.  (Good on Sunday 2.7.2010 ONLY)
                                                                             MUST PLACE ( NFLSUPERSALE)

(1)        30  % OFF ALL 2/3/4 Packs & Cabergoline, Dihydroergotoxine, Dustastide,   
           Pramipexole HCL and Pramiracetam. (Good on Sunday 2.7.2010 ONLY)
                                                                                          MUST PLACE ( NFLSUPERSALE)

??·        Orders OVER $199.00 get AN IGF1-LR3 OR IGF2-LR3  FREE (Good on Sunday 2.7.2010 ONLY) â€“ PLACE igf1 OR Igf2 in the comments section

EVERY CUSTOMER WHO PLACED AN ORDER DURING 1.31.2010 TO 2.6.2010 
 $ 75.00 DOLLARS DURING THE WEEK LONG SALE WILL ALSO QUALIFY FOR :  - AN INSTANT 100.00 GIFT CERTIFICATE.  

ONE LUCKY PERSON WILL GET A 100.00 TOWARDS THEIR ORDER. -  PLACE (100CUSCON) TO BE PLACED IN RAFFLE
***** THE PERSON WHO WINS THE HUNDRED DOLLARS WILL FIND OUT WHEN THEY RECEIVE THERE ORDER AND THEIR CARD HAS NOT BEEN CHARGED.. A NOTE WILL BE LEFT INSIDE THE PACKAGE WITH THE BALACE AVAILABLE TOWARDS THE NEXT ORDER / ORDERS.


DURING THE SALE NO COUPONS MAYBE USED FOR ANY FREE ITEMS/ DOLLARS OFF / FREE SHIPPING. ETC.
ALL COUPONS ARE GOOD UNTIL MATURITY DATE ON ANY OTHER DAY, OUTSIDE OF SUPER SALESâ€¦





Letâ€™s Get IT ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dave & Jim T.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 7, 2010)

Just got back from SFW.  Awesome chest smash.  I went ahead and got back on some pplex & mdrol to try and get summa this weight back on and kickstart the upcoming cycle.  Strength is already up a shitload in just a week of it.  I'm running 30mg pplex & 20mg of mdrol ED.  I'll drop the orals as soon as the trenE/testE kick in.


Gears!


BTW, the Saints' cheerleaders aren't all that. Fuckable, but lacking. No wonder they never made it to a SB before.


----------



## independent (Feb 7, 2010)

Who was the fucking genius that chose The Who for the half time show. Wow that sucked.


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2010)

omg, i fucking hate every half time show they do... they are always picking some old fucking POS to play at halftime.. They will regret doing that one day when some old fuck has a heart attack on stage..

And i hope the Saints die in the Plane Crash to home


----------



## independent (Feb 7, 2010)

Saints baby!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 7, 2010)

^ Go Saints!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 7, 2010)

Wha wha what???  The Who rocks.  Don't Get Fooled Again isn't the kind of song you can just mail in a performance of.  I thought they nailed that one.  I was glad to see the Saints get the win in a game that was competitive and fun to watch.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Wha wha what??? The Who rocks. Don't Get Fooled Again isn't the kind of song you can just mail in a performance of. I thought they nailed that one. I was glad to see the Saints get the win in a game that was competitive and fun to watch.


 
these young fuckers have NFI about classic rock


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 7, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> omg, i fucking hate every half time show they do... they are always picking some old fucking POS to play at halftime.. They will regret doing that one day when some old fuck has a heart attack on stage..
> 
> And i hope the Saints die in the Plane Crash to home


at least janet jacksons tit didnt pop out again, lol.


WTF happened to Manning and the Colts........
ah well.....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 7, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> these young fuckers have NFI about classic rock



Yeah The Who is one of the all time best rockers around and I believe they hold a world record for loudness at their concerts.  Townsend has the windmill move, the trashing of the guitar and amps...Daltry has the powerful ass voice.  Hard to be The Who.  I just didn't like how they made Pinball Wizard part of a medley.  Play it right.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2010)

For GearedJ:






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice Vids Alfonso 

I can't wait until i'm 65 years old.. i'm going to be so fucking high everyday in the public gym SFW and straight actin a Fool


----------



## Vance (Feb 8, 2010)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 8, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Nice Vids Alfonso
> 
> I can't wait until i'm 65 years old.. i'm going to be so fucking high everyday in the public gym SFW and straight actin a Fool


 
Albert isn't 65.  He's only like 50ish and doesn't smoke in a pubic gym.


----------



## independent (Feb 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah The Who is one of the all time best rockers around and I believe they hold a world record for loudness at their concerts.  Townsend has the windmill move, the trashing of the guitar and amps...Daltry has the powerful ass voice.  Hard to be The Who.  I just didn't like how they made Pinball Wizard part of a medley.  Play it right.



I agree The Who rocks, but they looked and sounded tired. Not a great choice for the half time show imo. They should have got Taylor Swift or Miley Cyrus.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 8, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Sup kneeeeeeeeeeeegros! I had a coupla light beers last night. They were awesome with my lite cottage cheese and Del Monte fruitcups!


 
I got fucking bombed last night. Hungover as shit today. This cat that was sitting next to me at the bar bought me 3 shots of this Irish shit that's 100 proof. 

There was some pretty good trim at the bar too. Guess bitches like to watch the SB.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Here's a couple.


 
Not bad but what's with all the fucking clothes?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 8, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Look what you can get for $5,000.  Might need to put this on layaway!
> 
> real doll Rongxiao11--79a real doll CN;SHG products


 
 did cc-10 do the write up?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Go Saints mah kniggs!!!!!!


 
Talk about a bunch of butterfaces... Jesus.

I'd still spray them up but damn. Fugly!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 8, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> these young fuckers have NFI about classic rock


 
I guess he prefers Justin Timberlake or some other faggot instead.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> did cc-10 do the write up?


 
Werd!  I just saw that.  Looks like he did.  That cat can't spell.  It's just in his jeans.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 8, 2010)

Sup all y'all stinky blue-gum niggers.  I'm wore the fuck out.  Only slepp about 4 hours last night.  I wanna SFW today, but there's no way in this condition.


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

well, i just woke up after 3 hours of sleep... zzzz

I wanted to SFW, but with that little amount of sleep, I wouldn't be worth shit... 

My boss called me up to the Front desk last night for a little chat... he is changing my Overnight Shift (11pm to 7am) to the Midday Shift (12pm to 8pm)... that shift will allow me to keep and practice a normal sleeping schedule all throughout the week and should allow me to BP 315lbs this upcoming weekend..


Don't hate niggers


----------



## maniclion (Feb 8, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## pitman (Feb 8, 2010)

Well hi ,to all my new fucking friends ive missed you all.....thank you very much for wanting me back... all the pm's i recieved i almost fuckin cried i didn't think you guys liked me..but much appreciated love, i will stay around for awhile, and again thanks, ive missed mr roids, poneyboy, captain jackoff , and cement nuts etc..lol hello boys.!!!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 8, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Albert isn't 65. He's only like 50ish and doesn't smoke in a pubic gym.


 

46 you eff-knobs.......quit adding years to my fucking life


----------



## JDub (Feb 8, 2010)

Good work on the Sour Deez Al!  Been rocking the Headband over here lately, hybrid strain of OG Kush and Sour Deez...love it!!!

Hit the IPA's hard for the big game yesterday.  Sixer of Stone Ruination then topped off with a 22oz of Ballast Point Big Eye.  Hurtin' a bit today, but drank a buncha water, so it's not too bad.

Helluva game though, can't believe Payton pulled an onside kick to start the 2nd half...huge balls!!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> 46 you eff-knobs.......quit adding years to my fucking life



Damn dog you're 46 years old? LOL No wonder you hate me.. All older heads have a strong dislike towards me for some reason.

I would have thought Alfonso was in his mid 30's... Must be The Test E keeping you lookin fresh son


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Damn dog you're 46 years old? LOL No wonder you hate me.. All older heads have a strong dislike towards me for some reason.
> 
> I would have thought Alfonso was in his mid 30's... Must be The Test E keeping you lookin fresh son


 
Werd! Pony's in fucking good shape! 

Bet he's got saggy old-man's nuts though


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

I wonder what i'll look like in 21 years???


----------



## Tesla (Feb 8, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Bet he's got saggy old-man's nuts though


 

Nope, no old man nuts, here kneeeegrooowws


----------



## Tesla (Feb 8, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I wonder what i'll look like in 21 years???


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Not bad but what's with all the fucking clothes?




I'll add some more revealing ones of her in a bit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I wonder what i'll look like in 21 years???


 
lol, you're fucked! 



Ponyshow said:


> Nope, no old man nuts, here kneeeegrooowws


 
yes, paying mexican midgets to rub lavender oil into them 3x/day works wonders I hear 



NiagaraBalls said:


> I'll add some more revealing ones of her in a bit.


 
I think you should . . for the Team. 

BTW, been lining up some ho's for when I get home. 4 ho's in 4 days.

Got Wed and Sat lined up as sure things. Thu and Fri are a little shakey . . one's keen, done her before, the other a new ho and a little non-commital. There's a backup, but I havent done enough work on her yet . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I'll add some more revealing ones of her in a bit.



As promised.


----------



## independent (Feb 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> As promised.



I wonder what that hole looked like after you got done with it


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

lol, that hole of hers has a few miles on it... Probably wouldn't need The Astro for that tunnel ride


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 8, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I wonder what that hole looked like after you got done with it


 

LOL...yeah didn't do anal that day but have since.  She had said she wasn't really into it but I let her know it would happen at some point.  Even managed a2m.  Might end up hitting it this week, still seeing what her sched. is like.

My Sten order is on the way.  Did the BOGO plus a 3rd bottle half price of vitamin c plus a free clen.  Should be stocked the fuck up on c now!  Between the clen and melanotan 2 I wanna be lean and tan as hell by Summer.  Anyone here used clen w/ success?  I've used albuterol and ephedra but hear clen can lead to shakes and stuff.  Any input will help.  I already have ketotifen for recepter upregulation, btw.


----------



## JDub (Feb 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> She had said she wasn't really into it but I let her know it would happen at some point.


 
  awesome!


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

I got the 2 for 1 deal at Stenlabs and will also be getting Clen..

also picked up some Clomid and Letro for pct on my next SD cycle


----------



## independent (Feb 8, 2010)

anyone here see that Primordial released superdrol again?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> anyone here see that Primordial released superdrol again?


 
sure did . . SD is the only designer im really interested in . . being liquid, sure to fuck someone up with an OD


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

Wait what? who came out with more SD?? I want some!


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

Primordial's Superdrol clone "Superdrone"

mmmm, me love Oral GEARS!


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Just stay away from steroids. You fucked up a simple SD cycle and would Probably stab yourself in the eye if you ever used syringes.



eww mother fucker.. I have Nurse Friends... I'm sure I can find a gay guy nurse to stick his needle in my ass risk free!


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

Not if i run a SERM the whole fucking time... and i wouldn't use it again at 30mgs ED


----------



## pitman (Feb 8, 2010)

JDub said:


> awesome!


thats so cute....


----------



## pitman (Feb 8, 2010)

hey i think i nutted on that bitch before !!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Just stay away from steroids. You fucked up a simple SD cycle and would Probably stab yourself in the eye if you ever used syringes.


 
+1 . . those pudgy shit-stained fingers would likely give you abscesses large enough to match your titties . . 

. . ask Geared, he might send you some of this:

Applied Nutriceuticals - Better Results Through Science

GICH!


----------



## pitman (Feb 8, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> +1 . . those pudgy shit-stained fingers would likely give you abscesses large enough to match your titties . .
> 
> . . ask Geared, he might send you some of this:
> 
> ...


 captain dick ,i missed you mate !!!! did you miss me ? how come you didnt pm me i felt bad not hearing from you...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 8, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Werd! Pony's in fucking good shape!
> 
> Bet he's got saggy old-man's nuts though


 
Yeah, but the outer package is what's important.  By the time a chick gets to see the saggy nutsack, she's already committed to the AP, so no problems there.  Speaking of saggy nutsacks, I hope my cock'n'balls don't atrophy this cycle.  I've really been running too many gears this year.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2010)

get some hcg bro . . . . if you're gonna perma-cycle might as well


----------



## Tesla (Feb 8, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Yeah, but the outer package is what's important. By the time a chick gets to see the saggy nutsack, she's already committed to the AP, so no problems there.


 
I don't gots no saggy nut-sack you eff-sticks.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 8, 2010)

How would HCG help though, if I'm gonna have a minimum of 250g of test runnin through me at all times?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 8, 2010)

Has the Capt. even run real gears before


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 8, 2010)

I think the cap's only run peptides and anabolic fishsticks.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 8, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I think the cap's only run peptides and anabolic fishsticks.


----------



## JDub (Feb 8, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Best Friend Tim (Feb 8, 2010)

Al, are you an AARP member yet?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> How would HCG help though, if I'm gonna have a minimum of 250g of test runnin through me at all times?


 
It fools your nuts into thinking you're producing natural test, therefore mitigating shrinkage . . however, if you've been running orals for all this while Im not sure  . . 



Ponyshow said:


> Has the Capt. even run real gears before


 
Yes he has. Test + Dbol . .last year . . had he gears he would have just finished his 2nd  . . . and reached Big status



Roids1 said:


> I think the cap's only run peptides and anabolic fishsticks.


 
Yes, anabolic fishsticks + NeoVar + LHJO is my current stack . . it's having a reverse bodybuilding effect

However . . .  wheels in motion I got a nice stack planned for late April kick-off . . 16 weeks . .details to follow


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 8, 2010)

So, I found a legit slut on CL a couple days ago.  She's been wanting to be eased into becoming a sub by someone who won't scare her away in the process.  Naturally, I responded to the ad and laid on the old charm.  Exchanged a few emails and then talked on the phone a couple times today.  Exchanged a few pics on yahoo and got her interested.  She's 28, a little biggish but not obese, just huge tits and a big butt, from what I saw.

I already have something set up so I should have some ownership details soon.  Here's something I'm considering doing.  The sub bitch I had on Fri. happened to forget that anal toy she brought over.  I'm thinking about leaving it unwashed and using it on this one.  How funny would that be?  Then STILL not wash it and wait for the other girl to come back over and use it on her.  LOL  Pretty scandalous and nasty but would be pretty epic as far as really pulling something on the both of those hoes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 9, 2010)

damn it, you and me both Geared Jesus . . Im sitting on a hoard of Deca . . Im so fucking hard for it . . . lucky I got my ho's . . they litrally GTFO of bed and say "I best get back to my husband/Boyfriend/Lesbian slut GF"
take your pick . .

. . .I'm tempted to stay geared for the rest of the year . . considering I already have kids, no cunt of a wife, give me 3 reasons why I shouldn't.

GICH Myself!


----------



## Saney (Feb 9, 2010)

Gears!


----------



## Vance (Feb 9, 2010)

Jesse Ventura passing around the gears, and letting the world know what he thinks of guys who are notBigs;






YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 9, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> damn it, you and me both Geared Jesus . . Im sitting on a hoard of Deca . . Im so fucking hard for it . . . lucky I got my ho's . . they litrally GTFO of bed and say "I best get back to my husband/Boyfriend/Lesbian slut GF"
> take your pick . .
> 
> . . .I'm tempted to stay geared for the rest of the year . . considering I already have kids, no cunt of a wife, give me 3 reasons why I shouldn't.
> ...


 
Werd!  I'm done having kids and snipped.  That's why I'm going the blast & cruze route.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 9, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Werd! I'm done having kids and snipped. That's why I'm going the blast & cruze route.


 
So I guess the consensus is that we're all gonna gear year round?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 9, 2010)

Midas well.  I'll prolly just cruise on low dose testE after this next cycle.


----------



## independent (Feb 9, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> It fools your nuts into thinking you're producing natural test, therefore mitigating shrinkage . . however, if you've been running orals for all this while Im not sure  . .




Exactly. Make sure youre running an AI also when using hcg because it kicks up the estro also.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Just stay away from steroids. You fucked up a simple SD cycle and would Probably stab yourself in the eye if you ever used syringes.


----------



## Saney (Feb 9, 2010)

My left arm is a clear 1/2 inch bigger than my right... errrr


----------



## independent (Feb 9, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> My left arm is a clear 1/2 inch bigger than my right... errrr



Just up your dose of RHJO.

GICH.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 9, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> My left arm is a clear 1/2 inch bigger than my right... errrr


 
Same here.  You must be left handed also.  That's prolly nothing that a few months of RHJO won't take care of.


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I really need another side dish soon. Im so fucking tired of being asked to "stay in bed" when im done and hold her. Jesus fucking christ i wanna get up and make a snack.



Man i hear that shit.  The girl im seeing gets all upset when i leave after im done. Bitches just dont understand how much effort it takes. All they do is lie there. When im done i need to eat otherwise i go catabolic. And when youre a not big like me you need all the help you can get!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 9, 2010)

So, the bitch didn't show today.  Supposedly her cell was down.  As if that prevents someone from showing up when they already had the addy.  I'm suspecting bullshit but I'll give her the chance to make it up to me.  On a better note, Sten overcharged a bit for the Super Bowl sale and offe red to either send me an extra vit C PLUS a free PT141 or send me a check for the $35 difference.  I'm taking the free shit.  Props to Sten for being stand up guys and more than making a mistake up to you.


----------



## Saney (Feb 9, 2010)

yea, i'm waiting on my order to come as well!!

They are sending me a Coupon for some stuff because I complained about the superbowl email... their end was perfect, I had made the reading error... but they are cool. I told them to expect more business from me and my Forum!


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Sten seems like a good company so ill put in an order this week sometime


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> So I guess the consensus is that we're all gonna gear year round?



Damn right!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 9, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> Man i hear that shit.  The girl im seeing gets all upset when i leave after im done. Bitches just dont understand how much effort it takes. All they do is lie there. When im done i need to eat otherwise i go catabolic. And when youre a not big like me you need all the help you can get!


 
Can't you just make a post AP shake or sammich or a protien shake and keep by the bed?  Then again, you wouldn't have an excuse not to hold the bitch afterwards, so F that.


----------



## pitman (Feb 9, 2010)

hello !!!!! did you fucks miss me...?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 9, 2010)

Turns out they were out of the pt141, so sending me an extra c, plus a v and even a levitra.  I had already had already had the 3 c's in the original order so I'm gonna have a damn lifetime supply of monster wood...lol.  I agree that the SB email's wording was confusing and looked like you got the 100 credit just for spending 75 last week.  Sounded too good to be true anyway.  They def. make up for any actual mistakes they make so I can't bitch at all.  So, get this.  I finally see that bitch log on yahoo this afternoon and said based on the offline msg she sent, I was expecting her to show, but just a bit late.  So she says she's sorry and that she doesn't think this will work out because she thought I was a half hr away, not an hr.    Bear in mind I gave her my addy last night so she could mapquest it for directions.  So, naturally I expected she'd do that last night and know exactly how far a drive it was.  Plus she's well into the Missouri side and knew I'm in Kansas, so she had to know it was more than a half hr. drive.  I can accept a bitch backing out but don't give me some obviously bs issue as to why.


----------



## pitman (Feb 9, 2010)

awwwwwwwww, fuck me raw dogsssssss.......


----------



## pitman (Feb 9, 2010)

My feelings are really hurt i thought after i learned to like you guys somebody or someone would of kinda sorta liked me.. waaa waaa..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 9, 2010)

Finally, here I am again with natty ice in hand and you fukkers are all pussing out on me!  WTF is errbody?  

Al, finish the tri-tip, turn off the goddamn Tesla, and post!

Willp, finish the friggin indoor softball game and post.

JDub....fuck it, you never post anymore anyhoo.

Sane, stop raping that roids doll and get your tubby ass in here.

Jay, you're fukkin big enough FFS!  Put down the syringe and post.

Jake, put the vegemite back in the fridge, get off that swinger site and post!


----------



## Vance (Feb 9, 2010)

Fuck you too Roids.


----------



## pitman (Feb 9, 2010)

Vance said:


> Fuck you too Roids.


woww vance gets around like cementnuts 41 yr old whores.lol


----------



## Tesla (Feb 9, 2010)

Spinach Tortellini goin' tonight

Roids.......check yo PM.


----------



## pitman (Feb 9, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Spinach Tortellini goin' tonight
> 
> Roids.......check yo PM.


oh fuckin poneyboy... how you do bro? were all friends here what you say to roids you can say to all of us. don't be shy now !!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 9, 2010)

Vance said:


> Fuck you too Roids.


 
Well, I thought about you too.  But, I didn't know enough about your habbits to mention you in that rant.  But, I'm glad you put away the jergens and shut off the beastiality pr0n and joined us.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> wtf.  You guys sharing nudes of each other on the stairmaster or something?


 
HTF are you able to see others' PMs?  Fukking answer me!!!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 9, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> HTF are you able to see others' PMs? Fukking answer me!!!


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Im jealous! I want to see the TommyD stairmaster shots!

"ANSWER ME WILL, GOD DAMMIT!"


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Can't you just make a post AP shake or sammich or a protien shake and keep by the bed?  Then again, you wouldn't have an excuse not to hold the bitch afterwards, so F that.



I usually try and do that, but i cant stand all that lovey dovey shit!!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Does anyone remember this?
> 
> Board Message=


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2010)

FFS, 7hrs on a plane only to have my bitch cancel with her period . .  got a good mind to drag her around here and bang her anyway . .


----------



## Saney (Feb 10, 2010)

I ran out of gym outfits and had to finally strip naked the Roids doll... now she is all naked and saggy.. huge bombs still mhm

girlfriend woke me up at 3am in the morning... i told her some stories of my fat worthless Albino step brother for an hour and then she made me walk outside with her to make sure her car was not snowed in... WTF i'm tired! She did make me some Eggs, Sasuage, bacon, and toast with some French Vinilla Coffee!

I just took some more Letro, my tits haven't shrunk, but i have been noticing that my nipples are starting to get really dry like never before.. almost like some flaky skin on there.. 

Lately, i haven't been gaining any strength and i'm contemplating suicide... My brother wanted Clomiphene for his Bday gift so thats why I purchased that shit for him... He wants me to start Injectables before he does it because he's a 28 year old pussy/notbig

I'm excited about my shift getting changed in a couple weeks so I can come home and post on this lovely board with Roids when he's all alone with an Ambien and Natty <3


----------



## Vance (Feb 10, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> FFS, 7hrs on a plane only to have my bitch cancel with her period . . got a good mind to drag her around here and bang her anyway . .


 
Do it!


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 10, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> FFS, 7hrs on a plane only to have my bitch cancel with her period . .  got a good mind to drag her around here and bang her anyway . .



Thats why god gave her 2 holes! 


GICH


----------



## Vance (Feb 10, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I just took some more Letro, my tits haven't shrunk, but i have been noticing that my nipples are starting to get really dry like never before.. almost like some flaky skin on there..


 


Have you tried ironing them?  I think I reada somewhere on bb.com that this works...


----------



## Vance (Feb 10, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> Thats why god gave her 2 holes!
> 
> 
> GICH


 


Only 2 holes?  Does she still have a wine bottle jammed up her taint from the last romp..?


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 10, 2010)

Vance said:


> Only 2 holes?  Does she still have a wine bottle jammed up her taint from the last romp..?



lol i meant 2 downstairs!


----------



## Vance (Feb 10, 2010)

Sure, you mean you just mixed her up with your boyfriend. 

I just saw this and had to share, nearly pissed myself laughing;


----------



## Tesla (Feb 10, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> wtf....That thread was there less than an hour ago. It was the "Rate my sack" thread made my tommyD.
> 
> Now, the only explaination is that Josh went and deleted it....For some fucked up reason.
> 
> ...


 
WTF?......It was there last night......I posted in it.........it was the first post in like a year in that thread.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 10, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> FFS, 7hrs on a plane only to have my bitch cancel with her period . . got a good mind to drag her around here and bang her anyway . .


 
Rape that bitch.  It's not really rape anyway if she'd committed already.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 10, 2010)

I didn't delete anything.  I'm guessing maybe it got moved to the "thread repository".  If a thread gets kinda out of control or an old one that was questionable gets dredged up, sometimes a mod will want to just be done w/ it.

Regarding the period bitch.  I refer to periods as "hummer week".  Take heed.  You could also take this opportunity to introduce her to A2M.

So, I started PCT last night w/ toremifene.  I was glad to find out it doesn't taste bad at all.  Doing 120 the first week.


----------



## Saney (Feb 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> So, I started PCT last night w/ toremifene.  I was glad to find out it doesn't taste bad at all.  Doing 120 the first week.




Where do you buy your Torem at? Stenlabs? And whats the best way to dose that shit for PCT?


----------



## independent (Feb 10, 2010)

Well I got banned again over at AM, what a bunch of douchebags.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 10, 2010)

It's hard not to get banned over at AM these days.  Seems like a requirement to stay on is to sock on that Wyatt Earp's ballz.  Certainly not worth that.  What a buncha douches.


----------



## independent (Feb 10, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> It's hard not to get banned over at AM these days.  Seems like a requirement to stay on is to sock on that Wyatt Earp's ballz.  Certainly not worth that.  What a buncha douches.



I havent really gone over there much anyways. How many ways can you discuss supplements that dont work.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 10, 2010)

Werd!  Those fukkers don't seem to understand that there is only one Neovar and nothing else works as a substitute.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 10, 2010)

I suppose it works as a conspiracy theory.  I don't know what else to tell ya.  The link didn't work when I clicked it earlier today so I don't even know what the thread contained.  It wasn't in the thread repository when I looked a few mins ago.  If it was recently bumped it may well have been deleted by a mod if something offensive was posted.  It's not like I'm on the site 24/7 to always know who's doing what.


----------



## independent (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Sanesloot, was this you?

Man, 18, Allegedly Tries To Buy Boys' Urine At Manhattan Beach School - cbs2.com


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2010)

you abusers ever seen a product like this?



> Methandrosteneolone for intramuscular injection 25mg/ml
> 
> methandrosteneolone 25mgml/ nandrolone decanoate 75 mgml/ testosterone acetate 25mgml/testosteone enanthate 75mgml *****designed to be an every other day extremely androgenic mass gaining product. The acetate is in there rather than propionate to facilitate the ability to keep testosterone levels more constant as it has done its thing in beginning to end in about three days, propionate would still be in late uptake stage at this point leading to slow constant climbing making it hard to stabilize, with acetate 48hrs is a perfect time for your next dose. the information out there about dosing of methandro for injection is very contradictory so we will be looking for constant feedback from anyone who tries this product. we've read anything from 25mg per day to 25mg per week of im methandro, only one way to find out for sure lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's a post from a random chick at AM:



> Originally Posted by *KarlaG*
> 
> 
> _lets not fu ck around. _
> ...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 10, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Hey Sanesloot, was this you?
> 
> Man, 18, Allegedly Tries To Buy Boys' Urine At Manhattan Beach School - cbs2.com


 
Apparently, he was trying to pass a drug test.  At first, I thought it was some perverted fetish shit.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 10, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Here's a post from a random chick at AM:


 
  I think they're gonna figure this shit out.  Has she discussed any fantasies in the p-thread yet?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I think they're gonna figure this shit out. Has she discussed any fantasies in the p-thread yet?


 
na . .  it's too much to bare  . .  getting plenty of friendly PMs though! There's some lost souls over there that need a little DRSE injection into their lives . . . fuck, nothing changes there for sure . . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 10, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Where do you buy your Torem at? Stenlabs? And whats the best way to dose that shit for PCT?



Yeah, Sten.  I believe most guys do 120/90/60/30.  I'd have to double check on the last two weeks, but pretty certain about the first two.  Doing 120 this week for sure.


----------



## independent (Feb 10, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Here's a post from a random chick at AM:




Very funny. That mrbigpr douche is on to you though.


----------



## independent (Feb 10, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> na . .  it's too much to bare  . .  getting plenty of friendly PMs though! There's some lost souls over there that need a little DRSE injection into their lives . . . fuck, nothing changes there for sure . . .



You need to start sending out some dirty pics and see if you can get some douche to leave his wife and hop on a plane to some random location to meet you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Very funny. That mrbigpr douche is on to you though.


 
yeah, NeoVar advice is hard to take from a chick



GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 10, 2010)

Got my slin pins today.  All that stands between me and pinning my 'tides now is a goddamn vial of BAC water!  I wish they'd HTFU on that!


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 10, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Apparently, he was trying to pass a drug test.  At first, I thought it was some perverted fetish shit.



Werd me too!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Got my slin pins today. All that stands between me and pinning my 'tides now is a goddamn vial of BAC water! I wish they'd HTFU on that!


 
you over that avian flu yet chief?


----------



## pitman (Feb 10, 2010)

talk bout doushebags        whatsssss up fuckers ????


----------



## pitman (Feb 10, 2010)

oh and hi mr captain dick licks... and mr senior roids and poneyboy...and oh don't want to forget bout that useless fuck mr mtr.....cock sucker


----------



## pitman (Feb 10, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Roids Did Ax ship the gears yet?


 awww isn't that pertyyyyyy...


----------



## Perdido (Feb 10, 2010)

Where's that dogshit smell coming from?


----------



## pitman (Feb 10, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Where's that dogshit smell coming from?


awww rufff rrr rrruf...did you miss me?


----------



## pitman (Feb 10, 2010)

and just in case someone else has something rude to say to this homomr mtr says high.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 10, 2010)

Shit, I gotta spread some more reppage around before I can neg this faggot again!  Problem is, it's not fucking letting me rep anyone around here.  Guess I gotta search the friggin threads for some other assholes to rep first!  Fukkin' BS!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Shit, I gotta spread some more reppage around before I can neg this faggot again! Problem is, it's not fucking letting me rep anyone around here. Guess I gotta search the friggin threads for some other assholes to rep first! Fukkin' BS!


 
+1, DRSE gotta neg this fucking retard into the red


----------



## Vance (Feb 10, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> You need to start sending out some dirty pics and see if you can get some douche to leave his wife and hop on a plane to some random location to meet you.


 


ZeroV being the obvious candidate, what with his, "Wah wah all women fuck me over and I'm a pussy" and his bible bashing, it's a lock that he'll fall for it.


----------



## Vance (Feb 10, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> +1, DRSE gotta neg this fucking retard into the red


 






GICH!


----------



## pitman (Feb 10, 2010)

Vance said:


> GICH!


vance you pervert ,no chid molestations allowed ...shhhh did you say something fuck head???


----------



## pitman (Feb 10, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


>


here vance this is your perverted speed fuck.!!!!!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 10, 2010)

Best Friend Tim said:


> Uhhhggghhhh loads all over this thread!


 vance yoy interupted me by  pm 's  heres to you brother....


----------



## pitman (Feb 10, 2010)

vance you have a great big mouth or is that a garage door that keeps opening? don't get shy on me now big boy...


----------



## pitman (Feb 10, 2010)

well ive got to go now.... god bless all of you later.....ps


----------



## Vance (Feb 10, 2010)

pitman said:


> well ive got to go now.... god bless all of you later.....ps



Off to cornhole a Chihauhau champ?  They're like the asian girls of the canine world right?  Those little paws make your dick look bigger and you feel manlier right? 

It'd be cool if you'd realise pitman that if anyone could actually work out what the fuck you're talking about in half of your posts you might get more of a reaction, which is obviously what you're going for as you are attention starved on some level and you want to get our attention so that maybe, one day, you'll 'fit in'.

As it stands though you'll keep ranting incoherantly and the rest of us will keep on ignoring your dumb ass.  






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 10, 2010)

Vance said:


> As it stands though you'll keep ranting incoherantly and the rest of us will keep on ignoring your dumb ass.


 
You're doing a good job of "ignoring", Vance.......


----------



## Vance (Feb 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You're doing a good job of "ignoring", Vance.......


 
What can I say?  You don't get a perfect lead in to a tourettes guy video every day.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 10, 2010)

Had a good leg workout earlier and just down an entire Kashi pizza.  For being a health food those things are satisfying as fuck.  45 grams of protein, lots of complex carbs and fiber, kinda high fat, but most is unsaturated.

So, tomorrow I plan to take out this weeks AP frustrations on some ho I've never met.  As I said before, the ho the other day bailed w/ a bs excuse, plus several regulars weren't free, so it's been a frustrating week.

So, I found a gangbang on CL that I know is legit because a girl I AP'd before knows the guy and was gonna be a fluffer once for him.  He does gb's every couple weeks so tomorrow I'll be getting my foot in the door for future events.

The chick is married and the video is gonna go to her husband who wants to watch her get used like a total whore.  Right up my alley!!!  I should have an awesome story tomorrow night, so stay tuned, CT'ers.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2010)

Been a frustrating week for me too AP-wise . .  might have this new broad lined up . .  nothing like a GB though . . 

 . . cant wait to hear the story bro!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> LoL @ gangbang. Id be nervous as fuck going into that hotel room....What if its like 7 linebacker sized dems...That swing both ways....And like to Rob folks?
> 
> Sticky situations. Be prepared to hurl yourself through the window to make your escape when they pop out from behind the bathroom door.


 
these things are usually well organised, with match rules, sometimes with security . . I got invited to one a while back . .  didn't quite have the nerve . . perhaps on a crackpipe I might have


----------



## Vance (Feb 11, 2010)

Before you even get to the potential for getting robbed &/or butt fucked there's the fact that if it's one chick and like 7 dems to 'use her like a whore' you wanna get dibs on hitting that shit first.

That's not even getting started on instances of what I'll refer to as incidental tea-baggage or the potential for blue-on-blue or 'friendly fire' incidents.

When some of the boys and I discussed the whole MMF thing a while back these were the reasons we came up with (Along with the ability to maintain a boner with other guys with boners standing around which is inherantly ghey) against the action.

That said the funniest thing of the night was when we discussed what you would do in the event that you got spoofed on by another guy, drunk and stoned as we were the room was quiet for about 40 seconds before one of my boys gets this huge smile on his face, we all stop and look at him and he goes, "I'D SHIT ON HIM!"

I laughed so hard I nearly spewed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Yeah ive seen the pro style GB videos.
> 
> But he's prob going to a Holiday Inn off the turnpike somewhere in Demtown.


 
actually I was confused a GB with an Orgy . .  plenty of pussy, no reason for friendly fire incidents . .

 . . on one of my sites there are gangbang groups of guys . . you can like 'hire' them

check this out:



> *** To avoid any confusion, we wish to advise that we are NOT a commercial enterprise. We are in the scene only for the erotic fun.***
> 
> We are an experienced team of Perth guys who offer single ladies and couple the ultimate in female erotic fantasy - a GangBang or Bukkake party.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vance (Feb 11, 2010)

Very big of them not to charge and invite the husband/boyfriends along...


----------



## Saney (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey does anyone here use the Suicide Grip when they Bench Press? I read that it enables your Lats to help push and that you get a cleaner angle for the press which would allow for more power... Thus lifting heavier Weight!

So??


----------



## independent (Feb 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> perhaps on a crackpipe I might have



If you were smoking crack pussy would be the last thing on your mind. Sucking another mans cock to get more crack would be the likely scenario.


----------



## Vance (Feb 11, 2010)

YouTube Video











Only fuckwits use suicide grip... So how come you aren't already using it?


----------



## independent (Feb 11, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Hey does anyone here use the Suicide Grip when they Bench Press? I read that it enables your Lats to help push and that you get a cleaner angle for the press which would allow for more power... Thus lifting heavier Weight!
> 
> So??



I always use the suicide grip. Just more comfortable. No answer to your question though.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2010)

I always use the suicide grip. It does seem to allow for heavier weight.

Anyhoo. On the MMF thing. I've done that a coupla times. It can be difficult to stay on hard when another dude is in the room. A mate of mine tag-teamed this heavy set chick once and we kept making each other laugh and shit. We never could satisfy her. I'm sure if she'd been hotter, it would have been easier to keep it up. Plus, we were both pretty drunk and stoned. The second time, the chick was pretty hot, so it wasn't a problem, cept I was banging her from behind (laying down) and leaned over to suck on her titties, not realizing that my mate had his cock b/w them. That was a shocker.

I never had a friendly fire incident. But, it is easy to accidentally lock legs with your buddy, thinking it's the chick's, or brush up against his cock accidentally. If you got 5-7 guys in the room, you're prolly gonna come in direct contact with some cock or get fired on. I don't think I could do that shit. There'd have to be some more snatch in the room to offset summa that cock & jizz.

Just my 2ccs. And, as always, GICH!


----------



## Saney (Feb 11, 2010)

hmm, i'm gonna try the Suicide grip this Saturday when my bro swings by for our Weekly Chest routine... maybe i'll finally be able to rep my own bodyweight or sum10... maybe?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 11, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> wtf....That thread was there less than an hour ago. It was the "Rate my sack" thread made my tommyD.
> 
> Now, the only explaination is that Josh went and deleted it....For some fucked up reason.
> 
> ...


 
Seriously, not sure why they delete certain things. I mean what like 5 people are active on that board anyway?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 11, 2010)

The damn thing got canceled. Pisses me off.  He said some friends of the hubby recognized her pics.  Seems like bs because they were only body or from behind pics, no faces.  Unless they happened to have hit it before, no way they'd know for sure.

Anyway, I've been to my share of gb's and bukakkes.  All of them went well.  I used to go to the video shoots for a local facial site that a friend ran.  It was called kansasfacials.com.

The site has been down for like 3 yrs now but if you do a google image search a couple of pics will still come up.  Those were the fucking days, though.  The girls were generally pretty hot and it was a fun atmosphere.  

The friend that ran it is a big w/ a short temper and the editor of the site was this dem w/ an Alabama Blacksnake schlong that knew kung fu.  No one ever bothered to step out of line.

Then there were the gangbangs I mentioned for Raven Sommers.  She doeswn't really come up here these days because her and the hubby opened a strip club near Joplin, MO. where they live.

I need to get something goin today.  Haven't busted since Sat. so whoever the poor bitch ends up being is gonna get a serious facial.


----------



## Saney (Feb 11, 2010)

I also got overcharged on my order.. was supposed to be charged 77$ but instead Stenlabs charged me for 96$

I emailed them and now i'm getting 4 Vials of Clomiphene, 2 vials of Letrozole, 1 vial of Clen, and 1 vial of Tamoxifen for 96$... not too shabby..

Great Customer service IMO


----------



## Saney (Feb 11, 2010)

Yea.. I looked into why i got the Gyno from Mdrol.. its because I was taking too much

So I plan on lowering it down to 20mgs ED and i should be fine. But I don't wanna do that Next time anyhow, but if i do, it'll be a 10mg ED dose to help me trim up some.

And I want to try and do a Test Cycle this Fall.. See how good it actually is


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 11, 2010)

LHJO trainer anyone?


----------



## independent (Feb 11, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Please dont.



Please do. And post lactation pics.


----------



## Saney (Feb 11, 2010)

Hell yea! I'm gonna do it!

But why shouldn't I? I know how to be a Junkie and inject things and take Anastrozole .5mg EOD.. its not rocket science..


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 11, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I also got overcharged on my order.. was supposed to be charged 77$ but instead Stenlabs charged me for 96$
> 
> I emailed them and now i'm getting 4 Vials of Clomiphene, 2 vials of Letrozole, 1 vial of Clen, and 1 vial of Tamoxifen for 96$... not too shabby..
> 
> Great Customer service IMO


 
You should've just taken that $77 and treated your gf to 10 value meals at McD's.

Seriously, you workout?

GICH!


----------



## independent (Feb 11, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Hell yea! I'm gonna do it!
> 
> But why shouldn't I? I know how to be a Junkie and inject things and take Anastrozole .5mg EOD.. its not rocket science..



I really think youre on to something here.


----------



## Saney (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes I do workout... WTF??

You cocksuckers are either teasing the crap out of me, or you seriously dont think i workout... I'm sorry that i'm a fat POS.. but i'm working on that. 

God spoke to me in a dream last night and said (not in his exact words) I was gonna be uber Jacked and Tan one day soon.. and that my tities will be eventually normal. 

If you don't believe in god, just take a hand full of Shrooms and fall asleep and he'll talk to you to!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 11, 2010)

Is there a way you can cook up all of that shit and smoke it?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 11, 2010)

Shipping is awful with Sten. Fucking paid for the order on the 5th and the cocksuckers finally sent it out yesterday.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> God spoke to me in a dream last night and said (not in his exact words) I was gonna be uber Jacked and Tan one day soon.. and that my tities will be eventually normal.
> 
> If you don't believe in god, just take a hand full of Shrooms and fall asleep and he'll talk to you to!


 
you should be heeding geared jesus' advice not God 

 . . . and here's some advice from the Capt . . stack Amphetalin??? with gokkun 15min before consuming a meal containing fruit cups and fishsticks for superior weight loss

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 11, 2010)

Al, you'll appreciate this old school Buccos t-shirt.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 11, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Hey does anyone here use the Suicide Grip when they Bench Press? I read that it enables your Lats to help push and that you get a cleaner angle for the press which would allow for more power... Thus lifting heavier Weight!
> 
> So??



Try wrist wraps instead of the suicide grip. Wrap'em tight. i don't know why it works but it does help.


----------



## pitman (Feb 11, 2010)

Vance said:


> Off to cornhole a Chihauhau champ? They're like the asian girls of the canine world right? Those little paws make your dick look bigger and you feel manlier right?
> 
> It'd be cool if you'd realise pitman that if anyone could actually work out what the fuck you're talking about in half of your posts you might get more of a reaction, which is obviously what you're going for as you are attention starved on some level and you want to get our attention so that maybe, one day, you'll 'fit in'.
> 
> ...


vance that was so sweet. straight from the heart ha ?


----------



## pitman (Feb 11, 2010)

hi there fucks !!! miss me?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2010)

Got my 'tides mixed up today and my slin pins.  Gonna do 100mcg GHRP-6 & 100mcg CJC-1295 PWO and before bed ED.  On non SFW days, I'll do first thing in the am and before bed.  Gonna start tonight!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 11, 2010)

pitman said:


> vance that was so sweet. straight from the heart ha ?


WTF 

man thats fuck up


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 11, 2010)

I have some igf-1 rh.  Seems like you have to pin that shit like 3 times a day!  Kinda excessive.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> You should've just taken that $77 and treated your gf to 10 value meals at McD's.
> 
> Seriously, you workout?
> 
> GICH!


 
WTF would he want to do that?  There'd be nothing left for him to eat.  He needs to take her to Golden Corral and spend the rest on Neovar.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I have some igf-1 rh. Seems like you have to pin that shit like 3 times a day! Kinda excessive.


 
that might be optimal if it's like GHRP-6 . .  you can get away with once/day


----------



## independent (Feb 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> that might be optimal if it's like GHRP-6 . .  you can get away with once/day



I heard the captain prefers fish oil.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> You guys better get fucking jacked after using all this shit. before and after pics will do.


 
*Test E 400mg 1-16*
*Deca 300mg 1-10*
*Dbol 25mg ED1-4*
*TrenA 75mg EOD11-16 *
*GHRP-6 100mcg ED 1-26*
*Aromasin 0.5 EOD*

will prob nudge up the test/deca post dbol . . if this stack doesnt get the Capt fucking jacked I dont know wtf will


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> that might be optimal if it's like GHRP-6 . .  you can get away with once/day



Well, from what I've been reading the rub w/ this one is that it's only active in the blood stream for like 20 mins, whereas the LR3 or whatever it's called version is chemically modified to resist degradation.  So, it last hrs. rather than days.  Three times a day just seems like a pain in the ass and you'd go through a shitload of pins, too.

The gf just got me 16 pins from work, she's a medical asst, so I can start my melanotan 2 any time now.  I had like 3 left from before so now I'll have plenty for a good run of it.  I may wait just a little longer to start it up once I start trying to cut for Spring/Summer.  They're opening this aquatic center deal like literally 3 doors down from me in May.  It's gonna have waterslides, lazy river and all that.  So, with that free clen and the Animal cuts I won at BN, I'm gonna try to be fairly lean by then.  Plus the M2 will get me tan as fuck so I can look good at the pool.  I'm gonna be the Al of the Midwest!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Yikes. Yes, def Bump test.
> 
> No prolactin antagonizer, bro?
> 
> Btwn the tren/deca combo w/out cabergoline and only 400 test, you might want to say goodbye in advance to the capts Fishstick.


 
yep left out the caber, will sort that out + hcg . .  

 . . reasoning behind the initial low test dosages is with the oral = 875mg of Gear a week . .  if the test was 600mg, thats over a gram/wk of Gears, which maybe a little too high for a novice . . 

  . . once clear of dbol, bump test up to 600mg . . sound like a plan?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm gonna run about 750/500 test/tren, sprinkled with pplex & mdrol forst 4 weeks. That, along with the 'tides, I'm hoping to hit north of 250 whilst maintaining no more than a 34-35" waistline.  I CFW!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I'm gonna run about 750/500 test/tren, sprinkled with pplex & mdrol forst 4 weeks. That, along with the 'tides, I'm hoping to hit north of 250 whilst maintaining no more than a 34-35" waistline. I CFW!


 
yeah, Im seriously toying with the idea of cruise and blasting . . I'll have to consult my _Gears Advisor_


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2010)

Check yo PM, Geared Hay-Seuss!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Check yo PM, Geared Hay-Seuss!!!!!!!!


wowww whats up pony hoe???


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2010)

Being the biggest abuser here, I bet the chemically enhanced mesiah's inbox stays fuckin' packed. 

But werd^ on B&C. After this cycle, I'm gonna brew up my own testE from our trusted bulk supplier and prolly cruze on 250mg testE until I'm around 80, if I make it.

Speaking of chemical abuse, I just came acrossed some vikes!!!  I didn't know were here.    Those biatches were dee-lish!  Now I know why Alfonse digs'em.  I'm so numb after three that the LHJO I was plannin' is prolly out of the question.


----------



## pitman (Feb 11, 2010)

roids i thought in all your pm messages to me you loved my loads of semen ...i always give you your beer to chase it down..why are you beeing so mean bout it???


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Speaking of chemical abuse, I just came acrossed some vikes!!! I didn't know were here.  Those biatches were dee-lish! Now I know why Alfonse digs'em. I'm so numb after three that the LHJO I was plannin' is prolly out of the question.


 
Fuck, I haven't had any Vikes or pain killin abusers in ages......yeah, a couple vikes with a few Natty Ices is bomb for sure......Vikes not coming near my liver for a while

Not gonna have any oral abusers on my Test E cycle except Merlot......I can never give that up.


----------



## pitman (Feb 11, 2010)

morphine and heroin....


----------



## pitman (Feb 11, 2010)

awwwww fuck me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2010)

Just did my first subQ pin of those tides. Man, that wasn't shit compared to getting a quad fulla oil based gears. I used a 29g and didn't feel shit.

Time to go pound a lite brewskie to synergize with these vikeys!


----------



## pitman (Feb 11, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Just did my first subQ pin of those tides. Man, that wasn't shit compared to getting a quad fulla oil based gears. I used a 29g and didn't feel shit.
> 
> Time to go pound a lite brewskie to synergize with these vikeys!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2010)

My fricckin' BP was 159/97 yesterday. 

Then today I test it at the same machine and it was 105/78....WTF? 

Then Tested it like 15 mins after that and it was 128/80........

Now I'm fuckin' confused


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2010)

That's fukkin wierd. It can fluctuate as much as 30pts in a matter of minutes depending on your level of physical actividad. Even on tren, mine was like 125/75, with my bp med.

You're right about the synergy with brewskies Al. This is some nice mellow shit. My arms and legs feel like they weigh 80lbs each.

BTW, y'all don't forget to neg pitbull fukker every chance you get.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> That's fukkin wierd. It can fluctuate as much as 30pts in a matter of minutes depending on your level of physical actividad. Even on tren, mine was like 125/75, with my bp med.


 

The systolic dropping from 159 to 105 in a day was a trip........I tested it at the same time both days.....just after driving home from work about 4PM........I guess I mighta been pissed at some knob that cut me off on the freeway yesterday that had my BP jacked up.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2010)

Could be. Sometimes the ones that test it at the forearm are lower than the ones that test it at the bicep. 10 years ago, mine went as high as 180/105. Even when I was 19 and weighed 190 with a 31" waist, it was like 145/95. I guess it's just in my _jeans._

BTW, this vike with brew is sweet.  First time I've ever had a vike.  I can see how this shit could be addictive.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 11, 2010)

getting ready to hit the gym for some midnight deadlifts....


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> BTW, this vike with brew is sweet. First time I've ever had a vike. I can see how this shit could be addictive.


 
You been in a cave or sum10, Roids??

Vikes with coldies is standard procedure for Christ's sake. 

Your getting into that euphoric state with the opiates.......


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> getting ready to hit the gym for some midnight deadlifts....


 
Talk about standard procedure.....cc comes in totally off-topic and random.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

My friday AP fucking cancelled. Im off to LHJO, nap, and dream up a new strategy . .  might have to head out for a random


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2010)

You talking about a rub'n tug there cap? Those places were everywhere in Changchun.

Werd Al. I've just never been into opiates. But, this shit is stellar. I'm packing a nice lipper right now and killin some Busch lites.  I got one vike left, but don't want to get too eff'd up since I need to SFW tomorrow. If you want a killer euphoria, you should try some phenibut with a few coldies. That shit almost makes you manic.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 11, 2010)

What kind of tide are you runnin', Chairperson?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> What kind of tide are you runnin', Chairperson?


 
CJC1295 & GHRP-6.  First time runnin' tides.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Al, you'll appreciate this old school Buccos t-shirt.


 

I use to have that exact hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> You talking about a rub'n tug there cap? Those places were everywhere in Changchun..


 
the Capt tugs himself . . fucking pointless paying sum1 else to do an inferior job


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the Capt tugs himself . . fucking pointless paying sum1 else to do an inferior job


 
True dat!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2010)

I shouldn't have taken this vike.  I'm digging it and it's making me not wanna hit the sack!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I shouldn't have taken this vike. I'm digging it and it's making me not wanna hit the sack!


 
Pound another coldie and pop another Vike.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Pound another coldie and pop another Vike.


 
dont forget LHJO!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> dont forget LHJO!


 
My bad.......thanks for capping off the stack.


----------



## Vance (Feb 11, 2010)

How could you have vikes lying around and not even know they are there?

I think we oughta raid Roid's basement, we'll probably find 3 bricks of coke, about 30lbs of weed and 40 cases of beer that he also forgot about.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 11, 2010)

I used to have that hat as a kid, too.  Also had one of those kids bats they give away at the games.  Buccos golden era.

I read up on CJC, you only have to dose it 1X a week, but some guys do it 3X it seems.  What's the point w/ that long ass half life?  I have a free item coming from Sten and figured that might be a good one to get.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Any of you fucks perform the cold water extractions on your opiates?
> 
> You take like 5 vikes or a bunch of percs....Dissolve em in hot water, then put the cup with the dissolving pills in a bowl of ice water. All the tylenol drops to the bottom.
> 
> ...


 
lol I prefer to go to SE Asia and hide in an Opium Den for a few days with some LBFMs


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Lady Boys From Malaysia?


 
ah! Good guess! Try: Little Brown Fucking Machines -(FBR) Fuelled By Rice


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2010)

Ed Hochuli all geared up at 59.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Ed Hochuli all geared up at 59.




He looks like a less ripped Clarence Bass.  Bass would probably blow less calls too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2010)

I think little Sanie is getting rather upset at BestFriendTim:




Who's the Biggest DRSE...02-04-2010 12:49 AMSaneslootStop making stupid Threads


----------



## Vance (Feb 12, 2010)

They should have a jelly-belly-mud-wrestling match to decide once and for all who is the more useless fat queer.


----------



## Vance (Feb 12, 2010)

Tonight is my night off the gym and it's been a big week so it's time for a few prips, a big feed of peri-peri chicken and rice and I'm gonna watch some Blackadder or Mighty Boosh.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm staying with the rents whilst my house is rented. Mum had a bottle with 4 in it that was apparently filled in Oct 2008. I figured no point in letting them go to waste.  There's one left in there. Maybe I'll snort that effer tonight. Too bad there's not friggin refills on it.

Prips sounds good.  I may just call up a mate and see if I can score a sack.  It'd be nice to have some good weed instead of that Chinese hashish that smelled like laundry detergent (4real).


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 12, 2010)

Vance said:


> Tonight is my night off the gym and it's been a big week so it's time for a few prips, a big feed of peri-peri chicken and rice and I'm gonna watch some Blackadder or Mighty Boosh.








YouTube Video











This one is...as close as you can get to Bailey's without getting your eyes wet.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> You talking about a rub'n tug there cap? Those places were everywhere in Changchun.
> 
> Werd Al. I've just never been into opiates. But, this shit is stellar. I'm packing a nice lipper right now and killin some Busch lites. I got one vike left, but don't want to get too eff'd up since I need to SFW tomorrow. If you want a killer euphoria, you should try some phenibut with a few coldies. That shit almost makes you manic.


 
Busch Lights 

This whore gave me some adderalls a few months ago. Took one a while back. Didn't really feel any better than the ephedrine/caffeine I take now. Not even worth it. Plus I read that they're horrible for you.

Never had a Vike before.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> LOL @ ROids having his first vike.
> 
> Dude you never broke a bone or had a toothache? Ive gotten morphine for an infected tooth once.
> 
> Anyway, jesus has answered your call, Alvin. And yes....You can run "The one" with test. That would be fine.


 
Don't you think "The One" will overpower test and render it useless?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Any of you fucks perform the cold water extractions on your opiates?
> 
> You take like 5 vikes or a bunch of percs....Dissolve em in hot water, then put the cup with the dissolving pills in a bowl of ice water. All the tylenol drops to the bottom.
> 
> ...


 
You REALLY have a lot of free time. 

Can you smoke it if you cook it up?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Prips sounds good. I may just call up a mate and see if I can suck his sack.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 12, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>


 
Well, if he could hook me up with some free vikes.


----------



## independent (Feb 12, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Well, if he could hook me up with some free vikes.



Tell us if you can take a dump today, those vikes will constipate you real bad.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey eff-knobs........I need to score some Sour DEEEEZ tonight.......sack is getting low


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Tell us if you can take a dump today, those vikes will constipate you real bad.



A couple vikes is OK.......but if you take like 7 or 8 in a day it will stop you up


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

You motherfuckers are gonna be on Intervention soon.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey stoolpushers.. here's a jewpon for GNC. Jacked and Muscle Milk for $19.99

http://view.ed4.net/v/BM5CA93/JQKGT...T=H?m=123405530&c=184695&a=123425600&u=184771


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

Link = no good


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Shit... let me see if I can fix it.

It's an email I got.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Hosted Email

This should work now!

GICH!!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hurry up you kneegrow


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

Good deal 6lbs for 40$

But i have like 10lbs on my Drug Table just waiting for consumption

+1 Willy


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Word! I haven't seen MM that cheap in a long time. GNC sucks but this is a great deal. 

And I may give Jacked another try. I know you hated it but I felt the difference in focus and energy SFW at 9pm.


----------



## independent (Feb 12, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> You motherfuckers are gonna be on Intervention soon.



You mean now.


----------



## independent (Feb 12, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Word! I haven't seen MM that cheap in a long time. GNC sucks but this is a great deal.
> 
> And I may give Jacked another try. I know you hated it but I felt the difference in focus and energy SFW at 9pm.



If you need to take something to get you to work out you should give up already.

GICH.


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

ehh, i just hated it.. i tried 3 scoops and it gave me a destroying headache, but i guess thats what happens when you don't actually workout


Oh and i just posted an AP story in that very Dormant thread..


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> If you need to take something to get you to work out you should give up already.
> 
> GICH.


 
I love me some stims!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I love me some stims!!



If you love stims, then you gotta Rock some of this iSatori Morph

Give me your addy and i'll fucking mail you the other unopened bottle for free lol


----------



## Vance (Feb 12, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> ehh, i just hated it.. i tried 3 scoops and it gave me a destroying headache, but i guess thats what happens when you don't actually workout


 
That's why you don't start on 3 scoops, you start on one. 

With stims, just like gears, more doesn't necessarily equal better.  It's hitting the sweet spot that matters.

GICH.


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

Bitch, its only after 2 weeks did i try 3 scoops because nothing Prior was fucking working. Its Junk.. Ask Jesus


----------



## Vance (Feb 12, 2010)

Just like the orals you were taking weren't working until you got boobies? 

If it's a bunk stim dude it doesn't give you a headache.  Too much stims = ripper headache.


----------



## Vance (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, I'm proper baked out.  Time for me to catch some zzz's so I can get up and SFW.

Deadlift day baby!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> If you love stims, then you gotta Rock some of this iSatori Morph
> 
> Give me your addy and i'll fucking mail you the other unopened bottle for free lol


 
If you don't want it I'll take it. Promise me you didn't shove that bottle up a fat chicks ass though.


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

lol I dont want it... its like a fucking placebo.. trash 100%


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Sweet. I'll stack it with The One and be so huge I wouldn't be able to type anymore.


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll even throw in a Miller Lite Bottle snuggy for free... they are cool, but just get in the whey when you're slammin beers


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

Lol, i have some Left over "The ONE" pills ... about half a bottle of that left.


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 12, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Lol, i have some Left over "The ONE" pills ... about half a bottle of that left.



Ive still got a full bottle + that shitty PCT whatever its called?

Im trying to find some sucker to sell it to


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 12, 2010)

So, got a little bit of an AP story for y'all.

Was out at the bar yesterday and met this young broad (just turned 18 last October). After a few drinks i suggested heading back to her appartment. She was pretty awesome, 5'2 and tight as a nun's asshole  She was a bit of a freak, but a good ride. When we got into it, she started biting my neck and shoulders really damn hard and was digging her nails into my back. I look like a rape victim now, all bruised and scratched and shit. 

She seems down to make this a regular think, so im not going to turn down this opertunidad!


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice!

Nothing like scoring some fresh 18 yr old tale


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 12, 2010)

nice job doogs...im getting ready to sell some shuze


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> So, got a little bit of an AP story for y'all.
> 
> Was out at the bar yesterday and met this young broad (just turned 18 last October). After a few drinks i suggested heading back to her appartment. She was pretty awesome, 5'2 and tight as a nun's asshole  She was a bit of a freak, but a good ride. When we got into it, she started biting my neck and shoulders really damn hard and was digging her nails into my back. I look like a rape victim now, all bruised and scratched and shit.
> 
> She seems down to make this a regular think, so im not going to turn down this opertunidad!


 
I bet she's like 16. You're going to jail.


----------



## independent (Feb 12, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Nice!
> 
> Nothing like scoring some fresh 18 yr old tale



ditto!!


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 12, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I bet she's like 16. You're going to jail.



The legal age over here is 16 my friend


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> The legal age over here is 16 my friend


 
Sweet!! Then AP away!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> So, got a little bit of an AP story for y'all.
> 
> Was out at the bar yesterday and met this young broad (just turned 18 last October). After a few drinks i suggested heading back to her appartment. She was pretty awesome, 5'2 and tight as a nun's asshole  She was a bit of a freak, but a good ride. When we got into it, she started biting my neck and shoulders really damn hard and was digging her nails into my back. I look like a rape victim now, all bruised and scratched and shit.
> 
> She seems down to make this a regular think, so im not going to turn down this opertunidad!


 
bout time we got some AP stories from you homos . .nice work on the retarded chick Doogsy . . they always go wild when you rape them up good . .  

 . .Im surprised and dissapointed in that Willp . . that dem promised the best AP abuse stories . .  has he turned gay, or worse, turned religious?

 . . btw got a date lined up tonight . .  chick sent me this pict, AP opportunadad assured 

BLESS THE NET!


----------



## independent (Feb 12, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> bout time we got some AP stories from you homos . .nice work on the retarded chick Doogsy . . they always go wild when you rape them up good . .
> 
> . .Im surprised and dissapointed in that Willp . . that dem promised the best AP abuse stories . .  has he turned gay, or worse, turned religious?
> 
> ...



I would really appreciate close ups of that pussy. Dont let the crew down Capt.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 12, 2010)

Ended up AP'ing the gf late last night and good thing.  The older regular was supposed to come by today and didn't answer texts...hate that shit.  She's getting abused for real next time.Just came back from this dive bar called the Peanut...oldest bar in KC, was even a speakeasy during prohibition.  Anyway, they have the best wings ever.  Massive geared chickens or something w/ excellent sauce.  Takes forever to get an order but so worth it.  I was full as fuck after 8.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2010)

lol @ geared chicken . . . I hate sluts that dont return msgs . . symptom of poor breeding and an utter lack of manners 


 . . the fucking Olymics are starting . .  bore the living shit out of me . .  so much wank without the wanking . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 12, 2010)

The hockey should be good between the U.S., Russia and Canada.  That MM deal is good and I do plan to use it, but 24 hr. fitness runs it at that price usually every other month or so.  Scored some banana creme flavor from Vitamin World a week ago for that too.  They're clearancing out that and the mocha latte flavor.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/106596-geared-olympics.html

GYCH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 12, 2010)

Goddamn!  The cap seems to be having some excellent luck fishin' on them AP/swinging sites.  It's like a new AP opportunidad every fukkin' week!  Those aussie broads must be loose as BFT's anus.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Goddamn! The cap seems to be having some excellent luck fishin' on them AP/swinging sites. It's like a new AP opportunidad every fukkin' week! Those aussie broads must be loose as BFT's anus.


 
man, it's taken months of hard work to pay dividends . . but yes, Aussie Girls are goers


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2010)

Supp Dem-Knogs,
Fat prip of Deez, Glass of Merlot, Piping hot shower.........then off to the tanning bed. 

Then a huge Salmon Fillet on da Q followed by more Prips and Merlot. 

Wish I had a Vike, but I banned myself from those for a while.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 12, 2010)

I just popped my last vike. Damn, it's be a lot cooler if I had two. 

BTW, those 'tides kicked in nicely today.  That pump was fuckin' wicked.  I could see veins in my chest & bis.  My appetite was thru the roof today also.  For brekky, I mowed 3 eggs, big ass bowl of cherios, fruit, the kilt halfa PB & nanner sammich that one of my boyz didn't finish.  I can't wait till my gears arrive.  I shoulda had them a week ago except those cocksuckers waited a week to send'em.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I just popped my last vike. Damn, it's be a lot cooler if I had two.
> 
> BTW, those 'tides kicked in nicely today. That pump was fuckin' wicked. I could see veins in my chest & bis. My appetite was thru the roof today also. For brekky, I mowed 3 eggs, big ass bowl of cherios, fruit, the kilt halfa PB & nanner sammich that one of my boyz didn't finish. I can't wait till my gears arrive. I shoulda had them a week ago except those cocksuckers waited a week to send'em.


 
nice work dem . .  'tides gonna treat you real nice . . esp. when you got the Gears going on!

 . .btw, Sten are pissing me off . .  still havent send my package out. Might have to complain . . those fuckers should be throwing in some compensationadad in


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 12, 2010)

No shit. Ask them for some extra trenadad or testosteronadad. 

Damn, this one vike was just enough to wet my vicodin appetite. I wish I'd only taken 2 last night, then I'd could take two tonight. That'd have been a whole lot cooler. Fuck it.....shoulda..coulda....woulda!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I just popped my last vike. Damn, it's be a lot cooler if I had two.


 






YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 12, 2010)

They take a lil while to ship but no way can you beat the prices and especially w/ sales.  I imagine they get insanely busy, so I don't bitch there.  Plus if an order is messed up, they more than make up for it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 12, 2010)

That's a fukkin classic line!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 12, 2010)

Their prices are a bit ^ IMO.  Next time, I'll prolly go with the other place that sells bulk powders and just convert meself.  It is nice to not have to convert tho.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2010)

Another prip or three then off to the T-bed to get my tan on

Fukkin' Roids.........I'm Jones'n for a Vike now.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 12, 2010)

olympics fucking suck...i need some gears


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 12, 2010)

Werd.  Olympics blow.  I need vike #2.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 12, 2010)

you need to down some natty ices


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> you need to down some natty ices


 
take it easy on the booze when you're running peptides chief, try and limit it to your days off


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> take it easy on the booze when you're running peptides chief


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 
 . . banned for what? At some point you need to sensible FFS when combining Gears etc with recreational substances . . either you're going to do damage, waste your fucking money or both!

 . . so take your 'banned' and shove it up your arse!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . . banned for what? At some point you need to sensible FFS when combining Gears etc with recreational substances . . either you're going to do damage, waste your fucking money or both!
> 
> . . so take your 'banned' and shove it up your arse!


 
No need to get sensitive, Champ......just fuckin' with ya.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> No need to get sensitive, Champ......just fuckin' with ya.



All that time at sea makes a man lonely and sensitive, give the ole captain a break.  Have a fishstick.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> No need to get sensitive, Champ......just fuckin' with ya.


 


SilentBob187 said:


> All that time at sea makes a man lonely and sensitive, give the ole captain a break. Have a fishstick.


 
. . this is true . . no AP effects the emotional state, SFW+LHJO just doesnt cut it . . apologies to all  . .maybe I need a little AFGOO godam it . .


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> All that time at sea makes a man lonely and sensitive, give the ole captain a break. Have a fishstick.


 
Werd!






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2010)

Godam! Al's taste in tunz is 2nd to none


----------



## Vance (Feb 13, 2010)

Hit a PR at dead's today.  450 lbs x 5. 

Ended up having to go to a diff gym as power was out South of the River so went to FF in Floreat.  Fuck that gym is full of ladyboys.  I had more weight on the bar doing deads than any other 4 mofos in there put together.


----------



## Vance (Feb 13, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . . banned for what? At some point you need to sensible FFS when combining Gears etc with recreational substances . . either you're going to do damage, waste your fucking money or both!
> 
> . . so take your 'banned' and shove it up your arse!


 
Tren rage dem?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2010)

Vance said:


> Tren rage dem?


 

I thinks it's "No-Gear Rage" which might be a worse kinda rage than being on Gears.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . . banned for what? At some point you need to sensible FFS when combining Gears etc with recreational substances . . either you're going to do damage, waste your fucking money or both!
> 
> . . so take your 'banned' and shove it up your arse!


 
 Looks like someone pissed on the cap's fishsticks this morning. 

But werd^ on the lack of AP. I'm bout to pull my hair out if I don't get some release soon. And I'm talking bout the short ones knigs!  SFW, pinning gears, and LHJO gets pretty old after a while.


----------



## pitman (Feb 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> A couple vikes is OK.......but if you take like 7 or 8 in a day it will stop you up


 vikes are not m$ m s dumb fuck...im worried bout you ponyshow


----------



## pitman (Feb 13, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Godam! Al's taste in tunz is 2nd to none


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2010)

Got done work and headed over my girl's house for another great breakky.. Then went straight to sleep. Just woke up up about 30 mins ago and made myself a thick ass Turkey and Cheese on Whole Wheat.. i'm looking to SFW in a bit


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2010)

You mean you work out now?


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2010)

Listen bitch, I've always been working out. Its hard to see through all my fatness that i actually SFW.. So I'm not gonna stop dieting until my hard efforts are recognizable.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2010)

Cool. I thought you just took PHs. If you take a high enough dose, you don't even need to SFW. Everyone knows this!


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2010)

heh.. well i'm gonna abuse the shit out of Clen and Albuterol and Hdrol and low dose of Mdrol and The ONE until i'm Master Chief!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 13, 2010)

Got my BOGO melatonan 2 in the mail today and there was another freebie in the package!  Last order there was a free igf-1 rh, this time there was a free igf-1 LR3.  Pretty nice.

I'm storing the stuff in the freezer since I know melanotan has to be stored that way.  Now I need to grab some acetic acid.  I figure I can run a 50 day cycle of the LR3 after PCT in a little over 3 weeks to keep the strength gains going.

I'm 4 days into PCT right now and still gaining strength, just not as fast.  Started using Ragnarok and beta-alanine daily to grab some creatine strength and endurance during PCT.

Congrats on that 450 DL....nice numbers there!


----------



## rubberring (Feb 13, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . . banned for what? At some point you need to sensible FFS when combining Gears etc with recreational substances . . either you're going to do damage, waste your fucking money or both!
> 
> . . so take your 'banned' and shove it up your arse!



All work and no AP makes the Captain a dull boy. I should introduce you to this tall drink of water named Karla over at AM. I'm so close to seducing her online and dragging her into my trailer... umm... lair.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2010)

That's pretty good DL. IDK how much I can DL. I kilt my lower back doing SLDLs with 405 7 years ago. I was doing that stupid fucking westside PL routine back then. That was before I realized that all powerlifters are fucking amonia sniffing, retarded bubbas that get off on rubbing their bodies down with chalk.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Got my BOGO melatonan 2 in the mail today and there was another freebie in the package! Last order there was a free igf-1 rh, this time there was a free igf-1 LR3. Pretty nice.
> 
> I'm storing the stuff in the freezer since I know melanotan has to be stored that way. Now I need to grab some acetic acid. I figure I can run a 50 day cycle of the LR3 after PCT in a little over 3 weeks to keep the strength gains going.
> 
> I'm 4 days into PCT right now and still gaining strength, just not as fast. Started using Ragnarok and beta-alanine daily to grab some creatine strength and endurance during PCT.


 
Holy fuck NB, how much money do you spend a year on all this shit.....you're an on-going full blown chemical expiriment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, I hope your jacked and tan as fuck after ingesting all that stuff...

I'm doing good with just Test E and Whey.........simply jacked and tan.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 13, 2010)

Not really all that much.  Just a few BOGO's and whatnot of M2, Toremifene and Vit. C.  They end up throwing a bunch of shit in w/ it.  I've never actually messed w/ peptides except for melanotan but am curious to try them out w/ all the good feedback out there on them.  Can't beat free.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> You faggot!
> 
> Are you ever going to use real gear?


 
Chicks pissed about sum10 so I'm gonna inject 500mg of Test E tommorrow for my own Valentines Day gift.....Gonna use a 23g since the bitch aint gonna be here to use a 25g on me.......

Just scored some Sour Deez/OG-Kush.........gonna take a fat-ass prip right about now.


----------



## MtR (Feb 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Holy fuck NB, how much money do you spend a year on all this shit.....you're an on-going full blown chemical expiriment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nothing wrong with being a chemical experiment, the more the merrier. 

Here is my stash pic from the other day..thought I would share


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I havent eaten in 13 hrs.
> 
> 'Caine is a helluva drug!


 
Nice, GJ...........you did some stripers I take it?

Fukkin' GearedJ, you're making me wanna watch this now.........

Most of the shit I snorted at San Diego State in the 80's came from Pablo Escobar






YouTube Video

















YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Nice, GJ...........you did some stripers I take it?
> 
> Fukkin' GearedJ, you're making me wanna watch this now.........
> 
> ...


 
Amen i was just a teen in florida but wow it was a money making time


----------



## pitman (Feb 13, 2010)

MtR said:


> Nothing wrong with being a chemical experiment, the more the merrier.
> 
> Here is my stash pic from the other day..thought I would share


liar....


----------



## pitman (Feb 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Nice, GJ...........you did some stripers I take it?
> 
> Fukkin' GearedJ, you're making me wanna watch this now.........
> 
> ...


 you guys watch gay ass old movies ..get with the times....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2010)

. . got blipped to buggery on dem party pills last night . . 

seratonin = nil 
AP = 1

. . got a big all-day rave on today, 38 degrees C  . .. faarrk, dont know how Im gonna get through this


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't even wanna see my cc bill after all the gears/ph/tides I've bought lately. Luckily, I brought a descent cash stash back with me from China. I hope I get jack'd and tan as never before after this. Cuz, I'm gonna be gear poor for a while afterward. It'll have to be a long cruise on testE after that. Hopefully, that'll maintain whatever I gain after this.

Speaking of jack'd and tan. I signed up at Gold's today. I couldn't believe the amount of tailpipe that works out at that place. This oughta be a worthwhile change. My old neighbourhood gym was all old people and soccer moms. Looks like some opportunidad!

BTW Alfonse, WTF is AFGOO?!?!?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I don't even wanna see my cc bill after all the gears/ph/tides I've bought lately. Luckily, I brought a descent cash stash back with me from China. I hope I get jack'd and tan as never before after this. Cuz, I'm gonna be gear poor for a while afterward. It'll have to be a long cruise on testE after that. Hopefully, that'll maintain whatever I gain after this.
> 
> Speaking of jack'd and tan. I signed up at Gold's today. I couldn't believe the amount of tailpipe that works out at that place. This oughta be a worthwhile change. My old neighbourhood gym was all old people and soccer moms. Looks like some opportunidad!
> 
> BTW Alfonse, WTF is AFGOO?!?!?


 
Advice from the Capt: Do the odd group fitness class during the mid-morning session. 

If there are any other guys there, you'll be the only straight one. Eye-candy for the majority MILF participants . . . opportunidad aplenty!




GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2010)

Baked outta my gord watchin' Floyd Vids.........






YouTube Video

















YouTube Video











  


btw Roids.......AFGOO is Medical Marijuana(Indica bud)


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 13, 2010)

My gym, 24 hr Fitness is loaded w/ hot tail.  Esp this one trainer.  fit little thing w/ a nice caboose.  Half the time I have a hard time concentrating and not staring.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Advice from the Capt: Do the odd group fitness class during the mid-morning session.
> 
> If there are any other guys there, you'll be the only straight one. Eye-candy for the majority MILF participants . . . opportunidad aplenty!
> 
> GICH!


 
Advices heeded.  I'll give that a go Cap'm!  I got fuck all to do right now at that time of day.  Midas well.


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2010)

Bro just left. We hit up the Chest today! I was reppin my 235 on the bench.. I fear i won't be gaining anymore until i abuse some more SD  Next cycle will have some AI's on hand for less Boobage..

I attempted to press 275lbs but i couldn't do it... only got it up half way and crapped out


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Bro just left. We hit up the Chest today! I was reppin my 235 on the bench.. I fear i won't be gaining anymore until i abuse some more SD  Next cycle will have some AI's on hand for less Boobage..
> 
> I attempted to press 275lbs but i couldn't do it... only got it up half way and crapped out


 

At your size, you could be tossing that shit up for 8-10 reps without any gears if you gave it time knig.  Just my 2ccs.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2010)

Btw, women suck. Too fukkin emotional. I don't see how the fukkin arabs deal with 4+ of them, JFC!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Btw, women suck. Too fukkin emotional. I don't see how the fukkin arabs deal with 4+ of them, JFC!


 
 . .  with a whip I'll think you'll find roids


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2010)

Werd!  Those fukkers don't let'em talk.  Their womens know when to STFU.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2010)

Float me a Vike, Roids


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2010)

for roids 






YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Float me a Vike, Roids


 
I'm all out knig.  That would be pretty sweet right about now.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 13, 2010)

sold shoes to the dem folk...then after my shift I went home for a marathon of call of duty on the xbox...now gonna score some trim from this short blonde piece here in a bit


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 13, 2010)

Heard from my 42 yr old late last night on yahoo.  Apologized for the delay but I told her she was in for a punishment next week.  I wouldn't tell her how, but I'll be upping the intensity.  Planning to use that butt toy on her that the one bitch left here.  I'll make her keep it in her ass the entire AP session.  The bitch that left it here quit answering texts so I'll keep the toy.  Already hit it so not a biggie.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Heard from my 42 yr old late last night on yahoo. Apologized for the delay but I told her she was in for a punishment next week. I wouldn't tell her how, but I'll be upping the intensity. Planning to use that butt toy on her that the one bitch left here. I'll make her keep it in her ass the entire AP session. The bitch that left it here quit answering texts so I'll keep the toy. Already hit it so not a biggie.


 
LOL.  2nd hand buttplug!  I'm luvin' it.  We'd have all been banned after 2-3 posts over at AM.  I hear the real thing is a lot more painful on the bitches than the toy.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I'm all out knig.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 
Banned, WTF! How bout you slide me summa that kush knig!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Banned, WTF! How bout you slide me summa that kush knig!


 
You and The Cap'm are suffering from "No Gear" rage.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You and The Cap'm are suffering from "No Gear" rage.


 
bunk vitC rage too


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2010)

IDK about Cap, I think it's lack of AP & dealing with emotional wimmens rage.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> bunk vitC rage too


 


............mine was under-dosed last time, too.

I have some Liquid "V" from Sten and it is stellar..........gonna use that on da biatch tommorrow.............rock hard wood wit da Liq. V.........doesn't last a day and a half like "c"..........but glass cutting wood for like 4 hours


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 13, 2010)

yo kniggs pass me a natty ice and a baked tater


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> ............mine was under-dosed last time, too.
> 
> I have some Liquid "V" from Sten and it is stellar..........gonna use that on da biatch tommorrow.............rock hard wood wit da Liq. V.........doesn't last a day and a half like "c"..........but glass cutting wood for like 4 hours


 
these pills I got seem to be hit and miss . . sometimes strong as fuck, other times nada  . . .  I got sum liquid sten coming soon , plus some melantoninII which will give me tan and wood~!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> ............mine was under-dosed last time, too.
> 
> I have some Liquid "V" from Sten and it is stellar..........gonna use that on da biatch tommorrow.............rock hard wood wit da Liq. V.........doesn't last a day and a half like "c"..........but glass cutting wood for like 4 hours


 
I noticed on tren, sometimes the wood is more like balsa wood. A coupla times, even the VitC didn't quite cut it. I'm wondering if liq V might be better. I don't need it to last 36 hours, just long enough to take care of bidness.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> yo kniggs pass me a natty ice and a baked tater


 
One natty ice and baked tata 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




coming up demlet


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I'm wondering if liq V might be better. I don't need it to last 36 hours, just long enough to take care of bidness.


 
Try it knigg.........It's great for a nice sesh.........Glass-cutting wood for hours with like 25mg..........50mg and all-night missile.


----------



## independent (Feb 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Try it knigg.........It's great for a nice sesh.........Glass-cutting wood for hours with like 25mg..........50mg and all-night missile.



I tried a 100mg for my first time last week and thought I was gonna have a heart attack. My heart was really pounding.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I tried a 100mg for my first time last week.


----------



## Vance (Feb 14, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Btw, women suck. Too fukkin emotional. I don't see how the fukkin arabs deal with 4+ of them, JFC!


 
Arabs have the right idea, they just AP the one they feel like and then if the others are upset they can have their own little support group and sort their own shit out so we can sit and watch football without having to listen.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 14, 2010)

Mornin niggers! Damn, them 'tides really ^ the fuck outta one's appetite. I got up and mowed 5 eggs, 4 biscuits, and about a quart of milk. If I go a few hours without fude, I get fungry as hell and weak.  I can't wait to see what this shit does in cinjunction with gears.  If those cocksuckers ever send'em.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 14, 2010)

Would you fukkers get your asses back from church and post!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2010)

Gotta go SFW........but I'd rather lay here in bed, do a rip of Deez, and watch SpongeBob.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 14, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I tried a 100mg for my first time last week and thought I was gonna have a heart attack. My heart was really pounding.


 
JFC!  No wonder.  Every ml of blood in your body prolly left the rest of your body and went str8 to your cock.  I'm surprised you didn't end up 5" tall and your cock 6 feet long.


----------



## independent (Feb 14, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> JFC!  No wonder.  Every ml of blood in your body prolly left the rest of your body and went str8 to your cock.  I'm surprised you didn't end up 5" tall and your cock 6 feet long.



Im pretty sure it was 100mg pill. I have some 20 mg pills I will try.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 14, 2010)

Just dogged the shit out of this awesome Indian buffet.  Tons of chicken, veggies, rice and potatoes, all spiced up just right.  Love Indian food.After that I stopped at GNC to redeem that Muscle Milk coupom.  The dude wouldn't take it since it didn't have a upc code on it.  He acted like he couldn't do a price override...bullshit.  I still won though cuz I snapped up a 3 lb jug for.....wait for it....12.50 on clearance!  I'll just hit up another location today and get my 20 dolla jug too.


----------



## Saney (Feb 14, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Just dogged the shit out of this awesome Indian buffet.  Tons of chicken, veggies, rice and potatoes, all spiced up just right.  Love Indian food.After that I stopped at GNC to redeem that Muscle Milk coupom.  The dude wouldn't take it since it didn't have a upc code on it.  He acted like he couldn't do a price override...bullshit.  I still won though cuz I snapped up a 3 lb jug for.....wait for it....12.50 on clearance!  I'll just hit up another location today and get my 20 dolla jug too.



Don't forget the best sleep Aid on the Market while you're at GNC...... wait for it....



JACK3D!!


I'm down to 238lbs! 18 to go until i reach my goal!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 14, 2010)

Also, today for the Valentine's Day special at Stenlabs.com

Buy 1 get 1 free!

But you have to wait 6 weeks for your shit to come in through Snail Mail... 13 dollars for 6 weeks shipping  = fucking gay


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 14, 2010)

Got it honored at the next GNC I stopped at so now I have a 5 lb banana creme and a 2.5 lb chocolate malt, which is a new one for me.


----------



## pitman (Feb 14, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Don't forget the best sleep Aid on the Market while you're at GNC...... wait for it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pitman (Feb 14, 2010)

mr negrballs, captain fish dicks , hemmoroids and poneytail..happy bloody valentines day to you, and all the females in your lives..xoxoxo...


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## pitman (Feb 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


----------



## urbanski (Feb 14, 2010)

hey guys!

jesus's boyfriend told me jesus gave him a promise ring....and he gave jesus a cock ring....you see, poor little jesus doesnt work any more, all that tren. poor jesus, all jacked and no ass to ram. 
maybe the ring will help 

fucking nigger.


----------



## urbanski (Feb 14, 2010)

oh and GICH


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 14, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2010)

Guess I better go get a card and flowers and shit for da girlie.......I ain't gonna get one of those effin' heart balloons, though.....fuck that


I'm gonna cook her Salmon then she's gonna pinn me with 500mg Test E.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Guess I better go get a card and flowers and shit for da girlie.......I ain't gonna get one of those effin' heart balloons, though.....fuck that
> 
> 
> I'm gonna cook her Salmon then she's gonna pinn me with 500mg Test E.


 
no AP? 


GYCH?


WTF?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> no AP?


 

Of course I'm gonna AP.....She basically chases me around the house til I submit.........She likes to pinn the gear then smoke the pole right after


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Of course I'm gonna AP.....She basically chases me around the house til I submit.........She likes to pinn the gear then smoke the pole right after


 
sharing is caring my man!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 14, 2010)

Fuck, no more natty ices for me! Even if I have a few nowadays, I wake up as soon as it wears off and lie awake for a few hours, sometimes never going back to sleep. I felt like shit all day today and didn't even get drunk. 

WTF is errbody!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Fuck, no more natty ices for me! Even if I have a few nowadays, I wake up as soon as it wears off and lie awake for a few hours, sometimes never going back to sleep. I felt like shit all day today and didn't even get drunk.
> 
> WTF is errbody!


 


 . .  I swear Im off partpills . .  and  booze . .  and both . . . been living off protein shakes . . I cant leave the house Im a wreck . . need groceries Im starving lol

 got some tailpipe heading over tonight . . hope Im up to it . .  damn bunk vitC . . I hear NeoVar gets you jacked . . sane added 5lbs to his fingers alone . . BestFriendTim makes him cry a lot


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 14, 2010)

Shit!  No AP to speak of over here.  Just the occasional LHJO.  

I can see  how these 'tides could make you put on some fat.  I'm literally eating constantly throughout the day.  This should be great with tren/test.  But, I gotta watch it in the meantime.

Sleep is pretty cool tho.  I've had some whacked out dreams.  For instance, last night I was flying my own 737 home from work and got lost flying over some mountains.  That was fukking weird.  But now worries.  I made it home just fine.  

I can't wait to SFW manana.  The pumps are insane.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Shit! No AP to speak of over here. Just the occasional LHJO.
> 
> I can see how these 'tides could make you put on some fat. I'm literally eating constantly throughout the day. This should be great with tren/test. But, I gotta watch it in the meantime.
> 
> ...


 
the gastric emptying effect lessens over time . .  as far as I could ascertain, GHRP-6 has some other effect at blocking liposis

 . . Im starting clen next week . . . gonna lean right out until it's Gears time . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 14, 2010)

Just got back from SFW, back day.  Added 5 lbs to the row and a rep to each set except one on the pulldown.  Almost a week into PCT and hanging on to the strength so far.  Although I may have to chill on the weight increases on the high row.  Hard to say say w/o someone watching you but I'm not sure I got quite all the way contracted w/ it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 14, 2010)

Mowing down a big ass bowl of quinoa w/ a can of tuna and cream of mushroom soup w/ roasted garlic.  I recommend it highly.  Quinoa is the shit.  I missed that post about Jack3d.  Looked at the label while I was in GNC.  

Wasn't really impressed as it had a total of 4 or so grams per serving which included arginine, creatine, beta-alanine, etc. Seems like you'd end up w/ about a third of an effective dose for all three.  The geranamine is probably enough dose to get your attention but too much to triple the dosage.  I didn't think it looked worthwhile.

I like Ragnarok a lot for a pre workout concoction.  I add a little extra beta-alanine though.  I think adding some geranamine might make it even better.


----------



## independent (Feb 14, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Fuck, no more natty ices for me! Even if I have a few nowadays, I wake up as soon as it wears off and lie awake for a few hours, sometimes never going back to sleep. I felt like shit all day today and didn't even get drunk.
> 
> WTF is errbody!



Alcohol is really disruptive to sleep. Same happens too me.

On another note someone gave me a free 18 pack of bud light lime, its fucking horrible. Undrinkable. Im gonna let my son shoot them with his pellet gun.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 14, 2010)

just got back from sfw watching american pie...gonna LHJO then go to bed...gotta sell to the dem folk 2morrow


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2010)

LHJO into a pie?


----------



## Saney (Feb 15, 2010)

lol I'm sittin in bed and laughing at all the the dumb shit yall have to say and my girl keeps asking "WTF are you laughing at?"

fucking god damn ease dropping, nosey bitch!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

> ol I'm sittin in bed and laughing at all the the dumb shit yall have to say and my girl keeps asking "WTF are you laughing at?"
> 
> fucking god damn ease dropping, nosey bitch!


 
Just throw her a box of twinkies and she won't pay any more attention. 

No coldies last night and I slept like a rock for 8 hrs. Can't wait to SFW today. It seems like on these 'tides, I get nothing but REM sleep. I'll just have to lay off it altogether I reckon. 

I hope my fuggin' gears arrive today so I can get a quad fulla test and a delt fulla tren. I'm just gonna pin weekly, one tube of each. With this appetite, I should hit 260+ easily this time.

Gears!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 15, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Daytona 500 today!
> 
> They should have a Geared NASCAR race.
> 
> ...


 
 I'd watch it for sure then!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry about my lack of AP stories. I've just been sticking with one girl for now instead of plowing several. Not too exciting.

However this girl I was spraying up a few weeks ago texted me last night horny as fuck, sent me 2 pics and wants to AP me. She knows I'm seeing someone else but I don't know if I want to start up a whole mess though.

Think it's worth the opportunidad?


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks captain fish dicks for the thread love..you to mr roids ..i was crying i new in time you guys would almost love me wait a minute...................................................... im in tears you guys touched my heart... cocksuckers with love..XOXOXOXO...


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Sorry about my lack of AP stories. I've just been sticking with one girl for now instead of plowing several. Not too exciting.
> 
> However this girl I was spraying up a few weeks ago texted me last night horny as fuck, sent me 2 pics and wants to AP me. She knows I'm seeing someone else but I don't know if I want to start up a whole mess though.
> 
> Think it's worth the opportunidad?


YOUR THE ONLY GUY SHE KNOWS THAT EATS HER ASS...POOPER SCOOPER


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> lol I'm sittin in bed and laughing at all the the dumb shit yall have to say and my girl keeps asking "WTF are you laughing at?"
> 
> fucking god damn ease dropping, nosey bitch!


jesus fuckin christ slap a hoe..nosey ass bitch.!!!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> My gym, 24 hr Fitness is loaded w/ hot tail. Esp this one trainer. fit little thing w/ a nice caboose. Half the time I have a hard time concentrating and not staring.


----------



## Saney (Feb 15, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Sorry about my lack of AP stories. I've just been sticking with one girl for now instead of plowing several. Not too exciting.
> 
> However this girl I was spraying up a few weeks ago texted me last night horny as fuck, sent me 2 pics and wants to AP me. She knows I'm seeing someone else but I don't know if I want to start up a whole mess though.
> 
> Think it's worth the opportunidad?



One day you'll be old and nobody will wanna fuck you... Myzzle do it now while you have the opportunadiddy Knigglet


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> One day you'll be old and nobody will wanna fuck you... Myzzle do it now while you have the opportunadiddy Knigglet


 he cannot right now !!!!!!!!!!! he's waiting for you to go to work...


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, Willp! This is the CT, not the prayer thread! Do it. Do it as many times as you can! Post pics! In fact, if you can AP both within a 24 hour period, it is double points! 

You should be negged for even having to ask, but given your CT status, you can slides this once. Now go hit it!


----------



## Saney (Feb 15, 2010)

+1


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 15, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> One day you'll be old and nobody will wanna fuck you... Myzzle do it now while you have the opportunadiddy Knigglet


 
Nah I'm sure the girls you fuck would still want to fuck me when I'm Alan's age.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Yes, Willp! This is the CT, not the prayer thread! Do it. Do it as many times as you can! Post pics! In fact, if you can AP both within a 24 hour period, it is double points!
> 
> You should be negged for even having to ask, but given your CT status, you can slides this once. Now go hit it!


 
So you would eh?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> So you would eh?


 

Yeah, she looks pretty good.  I'd hit it.

Wer! ^  Sane's wimmens will still fuck you when you're Al's dad's age.  They'll prolly even look good to you then.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Yeah, she looks pretty good. I'd hit it.
> 
> Wer! ^ Sane's wimmens will still fuck you when you're Al's dad's age. They'll prolly even look good to you then.


 
Eff-off cock smokes.......Let me know if you're tappin' 21-23 yr old tailpipe when your my age......then we'll talk. 

Think I got ripped on my vial of Test E..........it was 250mg short....i had to bust into my 2nd vial to get the full 2ml I needed........unless I accidentely took an extra 250mg that I forgot about.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 15, 2010)

Werd I was short in my vial too last year. I think I only did 16 shots instead of 20.


----------



## Saney (Feb 15, 2010)

I just got fired from my security job. Got caught snoozin on the job.. So i'm about to file for Unemployment like the other Dems..

And that pussy looks nice Will.. You shouldn't let that piece spoil, jump on it!


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Yeah, she looks pretty good. I'd hit it.
> 
> Wer! ^ Sane's wimmens will still fuck you when you're Al's dad's age. They'll prolly even look good to you then.


 the only thing you hit is miss michigan..


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I just got fired from my security job. Got caught snoozin on the job.. So i'm about to file for Unemployment like the other Dems..
> 
> And that pussy looks nice Will.. You shouldn't let that piece spoil, jump on it!


jesus fuckin christ !!!! you useless bastered...


----------



## JDub (Feb 15, 2010)

Will....nice puss!!!  Def spray that up!  

Sane...sleeping on the job?  C'mon guy, that's what stims/magazines/cell phone/etc are for!  It's lazy dems like you that got Michelle's husband elected!

Been spending a lotta time on ratebeer.com lately, as my IPA addiction has gotten a bit out of control.  Good times though, gonna start brewing my own soon.  JW32Hoops - a ratebeerian at ratebeer

OK, time to LHJO and take advantage of the day off.  Laundry, SFW, more IPA and maybe go see Wolfman.

"You think this is abuse?  You think this is abuse you cocksuckers???"





YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 15, 2010)

So during lunch she sent me 3 little short videos of her playing with her twat.

Of course I LHJO and sent her a pic of my junk. She liked that.

I'm beginning to think screw it just pound it.

I already did so it's not like I haven't been there before.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Is that real geared jesus's dick ? trying to shave and snipped the end of his penis.....


----------



## urbanski (Feb 15, 2010)

of course its real, gearedboy sent it to me.

GICH


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 15, 2010)

Will, I couldn't get that pic to come up but regardless, you should def. tap it.  No reason to stay w/ one for now.  The sentiment reminds me of a Too Short song where some guest said "There's too many fine bitches just to be stuck w/ one, too many wet pussies just to be fuckin' one...".  Well said, I though.

Nutra has a pretty good sale goin' on at the moment if anyone needs anything.  I was reading up on Sane's 33 dolla source and it seems to be very well thought of. I signed up for their website and it came w/ a 20% introductory discount.  May have to grab something for a future venture to the dark side.  Is test E/tren E minimum dose for 10 weeks a decent first run or is test only better?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

Sweet. Can load up on some HGHup and NovedexXT


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Sweet. Can load up on some HGHup and NovedexXT


 got semen ? ha ha get it !!!?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

Awesome SFW session today.  Hit chest/tris hard, then went to the restroom, pinned my 'tides, hit the tanning bed, then downed a muscle milk shake with a nanner & two raw eggs!  Time to get huuuuuuuuuuge!  My gears are sposed to be here by wed!  It'd be a lot cooler if they got here manana!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

Married chick come over last night . . mini-skirt and fuck-me-boot - -I had her bent over the couch within 2min flat . . after she was asking if I could join her hubby in drilling the fuck out of her . .IDK


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 15, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Married chick come over last night . . mini-skirt and fuck-me-boot - -I had her bent over the couch within 2min flat . . after she was asking if I could join her hubby in drilling the fuck out of her . .IDK



This is the likes to be gb'd hubby?  If so, I wouldn't do it.  Getting her alone seems to have worked out so I'd stick w/ that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> This is the likes to be gb'd hubby? If so, I wouldn't do it. Getting her alone seems to have worked out so I'd stick w/ that.


 
yeah, Im not particularly keen . . this other chick wants to take me to a swingers night which sounds more interesting: Greedy Girls Friday 

Greedy Girls Friday Burswood Swingers by Burswood Swingers Club on Fri 19 Feb 2010, Event #14011 - RedHotPie


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> yeah, Im not particularly keen . . this other chick wants to take me to a swingers night which sounds more interesting: Greedy Girls Friday
> 
> Greedy Girls Friday Burswood Swingers by Burswood Swingers Club on Fri 19 Feb 2010, Event #14011 - RedHotPie


 sir captain pimparund !!!!!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 15, 2010)

Do it!  Make sure your schlong gets in at least two of their mouths as long as there's a bunch of them there.  You might make a lot of contacts.


----------



## urbanski (Feb 15, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Married chick come over last night . . mini-skirt and fuck-me-boot - -I had her bent over the couch within 2min flat . . after she was asking if I could join her hubby in drilling the fuck out of her . .IDK




CaptRichArund
DRSE: MMF Expert


----------



## Tesla (Feb 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I was reading up on Sane's 33 dolla source and it seems to be very well thought of.


 

Is that site G2G for some Axio Test E??

I need to know cuz I have to put an order in ASAP!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

urbanski said:


> CaptRichArund
> DRSE: MMF Rookie


 
fixed


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> yeah, Im not particularly keen . . this other chick wants to take me to a swingers night which sounds more interesting: Greedy Girls Friday
> 
> Greedy Girls Friday Burswood Swingers by Burswood Swingers Club on Fri 19 Feb 2010, Event #14011 - RedHotPie


 

Werd!  Do the swingers party, but I'd skip on the gangbang with the hubby that likes to get gangbanged.  You never know, he might hit you with some "accidental" friendly fire just to see how you react.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

I found this on one of my sites* *



> *Sanesloot, My Ideal Partner *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tesla (Feb 15, 2010)

Fuck your fag ass internet floozy fag parties.........Is that Sane linky G2G or what?........I need more Test E. 


Time for a fat rip of Deez, then sum Salmon and Chicken wit da ho.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

wowww roids you got off poneytail to come up with a funny .did you make it up yourself or get it off your laim ass movie showsjust pour the roids in your blown out ass nobody will know the diff except poneytail...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Werd! Do the swingers party, but I'd skip on the gangbang with the hubby that likes to get gangbanged. You never know, he might hit you with some "accidental" friendly fire just to see how you react.


 
Hubby has lats smaller than Urbanski with a dick to match - I already said any untowards behaviour will invoke a severe beating


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Hello all! You don't know us yet, but in due time, you will grow to love us - guaranteed! Here's a thread for like-minded reprobates to share stories of moral depravity.
> 
> GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 15, 2010)

I just did a google search asking the q of whether the site was legit.  Multiple ppl w/ high post counts spoke up for them so I would say it's good.   33 bucks is cheap as fuck too.  Any answers to my q about a first run?


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

roids 1 is a snitch ...stay small forever son...


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Werd. Olympics blow. I need vike #2.


.....


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Werd. When I joined AM last May, the place still had some life in it. Basically, anytime people started to display some humour and wit, godd ole wyatt would come around swinging his cock and threatening to ban people.


................


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Just throw her a box of twinkies and she won't pay any more attention.
> 
> No coldies last night and I slept like a rock for 8 hrs. Can't wait to SFW today. It seems like on these 'tides, I get nothing but REM sleep. I'll just have to lay off it altogether I reckon.
> 
> ...


......


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Best Friend Tim said:


> Uhhhggghhhh loads all over this thread!


 roids 1 stay small but hard...


----------



## independent (Feb 15, 2010)

Got a big fat tri-tip on the bbq. Man its nice to live in california.


----------



## urbanski (Feb 15, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> fixed



thats just gross any way you look at it dude


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Hubby has lats smaller than Urbanski with a dick to match - I already said any untowards behaviour will invoke a severe beating


 
You never know.  Dude may be into that too.  Anyhoo, it'll make for a good AP story.......especially if he does attempt any kinky behaviour with the cap!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey y'all, just found this shit called Temazepam. It's a benzo/hypnotic used for insomnia, and also has antianxiolytic and muscle relaxant properties. Should be good for some shits and giggles with a natty ice. I gotta stop raiding mums med cabinet. But, it's bee sitting there for over a year, and it'd certainly be a shame to let good meds go to waste. So, as always, I was GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Did i miss something?
> 
> Why is this little faggot Urbanski running around the forums obsessed over me?


 
Just please tell us that wasn't your junk.  Your I-talian FFS!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I just saw that thread lol
> 
> wow.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't know Urbanski was jewish.  But, the polish name should have raised some red flags.  Yeah, he's been running around the forum with his solar powered flashlight looking for opportunidads to bash you!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Hey y'all, just found this shit called Temazepam. It's a benzo/hypnotic used for insomnia, and also has antianxiolytic and muscle relaxant properties. Should be good for some shits and giggles with a natty ice. I gotta stop raiding mums med cabinet. But, it's bee sitting there for over a year, and it'd certainly be a shame to let good meds go to waste. So, as always, I was GICH!


 
tamazepan is related to diazapan (valium) . . . . enjoy!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> tamazepan is related to diazapan (valium) . . . . enjoy!


 
You a part-time pharmacist Cap?  You seem to know a thing or two about a lot of these different chems.  Anyhoo, so far it seems fairly mild.  I may need to up it one mas.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> You a part-time pharmacist Cap? You seem to know a thing or two about a lot of these different chems. Anyhoo, so far it seems fairly mild. I may need to up it one mas.


 
Ive been abusing all manner of chems long before discovering Gears


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Hes crushing HARD over me i think.
> 
> Its flattering and all but everyone knows im commited to Saneslut.
> 
> Anyway, wtf does the ghrp-6 do besides increase appetite? Fuck i eat enough. why didnt you guys get igf instead.


 
igf is some expensive shit.  

Here's some good info.  A lot of info to wade through though.

Dat's - CJC-1295 & GHRP-6 (Basic Guides) - Professional Muscle


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

Fear and Loathing on Xanax


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

This stuff's been sitting around since '05.  It still seems to do the trick.  It almost feels like a mix b/w a vike and a valium...nice and low key.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

I hope this shit doesn't do me like ambien and have me blacking out and typing schizophrenic rants again.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> All the PAM's are related. Just diff rates at which they metabolize. All seem to produce a euphoric feeling. The two strongest benzos are klonopin and Xanax (fast acting)
> 
> Klonopin seem to have more of a euphoric feel over xannies. Valium are still the best for rec use. I love them.


geared jesus is a queer for texas steers? huh??? pm 's gay pics wowww who knew,,,?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I hope this shit doesn't do me like ambien and have me blacking out and typing schizophrenic rants again.


 
I hope it doesnt either, spilling DRSE state secrets to random ho-bags!


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I hope it doesnt either, spilling DRSE state secrets to random ho-bags!


 captain fish dicks how are you mother fuckin fish licker missed you...


----------



## Tesla (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Geared Hey-Suess............I'm gonna order Axio Test E from Saneslut's link unless someone talks me out of it, pronto.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lol roids you need to post that convo.


yea come on post it!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 15, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> The genxx, al?
> 
> Be sure to post up results. Im skeptical of them...since all the mixed reviews and alin affiliations.


 

Yeah.........that one.........NB said he did some research and got good feedback on that site.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 15, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Its hit or miss. id say half the reviews are good, the other are neg.
> 
> At WORSE its prob underdosed gears. You'll get your vial but it might be 100/ml instead of 200. Just a gut feeling on that.
> 
> I think a certain geared asian teen we all know used them. And apparently it got him quite jackdafied.


 

opfor got jacked frome that site? 

I feel bad getting him burnin' tree at 17 yo, but not my fault he geared at 17.  


btw geared..........either I don't remember pinning it, but my first vial was 250mg short........plus......my second vial had a clear rubber stopper instead of a gray one........Is that normal??


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

a 'research chem' acquaintance told me that any gear offered over 250mg/ml is full of shit . . go with your original supplier


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I hope it doesnt either, spilling DRSE state secrets to random ho-bags!


 
Well, you saw the transcript.  That was some whacked out shit.  I was trying to explain CT lingo and talking about espionage and shit.  The scary thing was, I had no memory of any of it until bits and pieces started coming back to me later in the day.  I looked back at it and it was like a transcript of a manson interview.  I was literally asleep at the keyboard and typing for about two hours.  I took the ambien to get over jetlag, but threw down 4-5 natties with it.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Well, you saw the transcript. That was some whacked out shit. I was trying to explain CT lingo and talking about espionage and shit. The scary thing was, I had no memory of any of it until bits and pieces started coming back to me later in the day. I looked back at it and it was like a transcript of a manson interview. I was literally asleep at the keyboard and typing for about two hours. I took the ambien to get over jetlag, but threw down 4-5 natties with it.


 
lol, dude I did something similar with some tranq and beer I stole off the old man when I was a teenager . . . met all the people, went to an all night party . . the following weekend kept meeting all the people who 'knew me' lol . . took months for all the stories to get back to me


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

I hear ya.  I haven't done anything like that in a pubic setting yet.  I usually play it cool when I'm out and take it easy on the booze for that reason.  I've seen my brother show his ass in ways that came back to haunt him.  This was the first really whacked out experience I've had.  Luckily it wasn't in a setting that mattered too much.  I'm just glad I didn't get out and drive like Tiger.  Ambien is some dangerous shit.  I've used it before, but never blacked out before that time.

That transcript was fukkin classic tho.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

Opfor was a late bloomer in the AP dept.  But, he was on top of the gears at a pretty friggin young age.  I still wouldn't touch slin.  He'll prolly be doing HGH next.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lol roids you need to post that convo.


 
Looks like I deleted it.  You don't still have the PM do you?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Opfor was a late bloomer in the AP dept. But, he was on top of the gears at a pretty friggin young age. I still wouldn't touch slin. He'll prolly be doing HGH next.


 
HGHup . . . GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 15, 2010)

Op did get jacked as fuck.  He probably came yo the conclusion that he wasn't using his nuts anyway so he got in gear, so to speak.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

Knigs, the euphoria is wearing off.  Time to hit the sack before I cross over to the other side and start dropping DRSE state secrets and end up in the gulag....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Knigs, the euphoria is wearing off. Time to hit the sack before I cross over to the other side and start dropping DRSE state secrets and end up in the gulag....


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 16, 2010)

You guys think Assfit is huge now?


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2010)

Assfit is probably still a skinny little "All Talk" faggot


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2010)

Package has been sent out to North jersey! Should arrive in 2 to 4 days. And most likely you'll get it before StenLabs.com even ships out their product you paid for two weeks ago.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 16, 2010)

I got the sten shit on Friday finally. The liquid C isn't bad at all. Purple shit that actually tastes decent.


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, i'm still waiting for my package to be shipped... pretty fucking gay if you ask me... they better keep up the good Sales if they want me back again


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 16, 2010)

I whsi my gooddamn gears would arrive today!  Anyhoo, I'm a bit tired after the benzos last night.  I prolly wouldn't be if I hadn't woke up at friggin 4:30am.  This has been an daily routine lately.  Time to go SFW!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like this chick isn't down for APing now. Since I'm committed to one already. Fine by me. Last thing I need is for this to blow up in my face. I don't think she won't turn crazy on me if I AP her and treat her like the 2nd woman. 

Less stress the better.

At least I got some pics and vids.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 16, 2010)

So my Sten bonus pack w/ all the freebies arrives today and they forgot to put the free clen from the SB sale in it.  I emailed to let them know and was nice about it.  Maybe they'll toss a couple more freebies my way.  Not pissed since I wasn't planning to start cutting for a while so I can wait a little longer for the stuff, esp. if I get a couple extras w/ it.  I'll update on it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

those cunts from sten still havent even sent mine, and I ordered 2 weeks ago . . it'll take 2 weeks to get here . .  better be overflowing with free shit


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 16, 2010)

I heard back and they offered to either send it out now or wait til my next order.  They said a good sale was coming up so I opted to wait.  I figure they'll prob. throw something in w/o mentioning it.

So, a few mins later a sale for just tomorrow is announced for buy one get TWO free of several products, including clen and also igf-1 lr3.  The clen would be cheaper and set me up w/ a total of 4 bottles including the one they need to send still.  That would be enough for plenty of fat loss.  But for 70 bucks I could get 3 igf's which would be a shitload.  What would you guys pick?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

the IGF for sure


----------



## independent (Feb 16, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the IGF for sure



Neovar ftw!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2010)

Stick to the basics........Food, Gear, and Whey. 


GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 16, 2010)

My gears just arrived!   I wasted no time.  I went str8 to the laboratory and pinned one delt with 500mg trenE and the other delt 750mg testE.  It's nice not to have to do that again for another week, but blows that it takes 2-3 weeks to kick in.  That igf1 sounds tempting.  I just haven't exactly heard rave reviews on it.  I'm on enough gears now anyway.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 16, 2010)

Didn't really plan to drop 80 bones w shipping but I do have the one igf they threw in before.  Four bottles should be like four 50 day cycles of it.  You'd think I could get a ton of results out of that.  Might grab some acetic acid and start this stuff in another 3 weeks when PCT is over.

That's going well.  Finished my first week at 120 mg ed of torem, cutting down to 90 this week.  At that dose I'm going through that first bottle kinda fast, but I did stock up during a couple sales.  The boys are back as far as feeling bigger and I'm getting wood a lot easier so that's a good sign.

A lot of guys just do the 120 for like 3 days and finish out the week at 90.  I was on the "tren" for 8 weeks and that's a libido killer plus on 4AD for like a month during that 2nd month.  I figure dosing high like that for the entire first week is advisable to get things kicked in quickly.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> My gears just arrived!  I wasted no time. I went str8 to the laboratory and pinned one delt with 500mg trenE and the other delt 750mg testE. It's nice not to have to do that again for another week, but blows that it takes 2-3 weeks to kick in. That igf1 sounds tempting. I just haven't exactly heard rave reviews on it. I'm on enough gears now anyway.


 
does that shit hurt when you pin that amount roids?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> does that shit hurt when you pin that amount roids?


 
Yeah......750mg Test E sounds like a mammoth shot in your Delt

My ass is still sore from the 500mg shot I did on Sunday.


----------



## pitman (Feb 16, 2010)

whats up my addicting fucks !!!!!! i went down today in kalamazoo michigan to register at the first WEED clinic...wowww, my migrains put me on the fuckin list...gooo legal...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 16, 2010)

Since we're talking dosage, I asked a q about 250/250 of test e/tren e a few days ago.  Anyone wanna give some input on that for a first time run?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 16, 2010)

I would always keep the test higher than the tren for sure. If this is your first tren cycle, you might try 400/600. This will offset the tren sides, such as sweats, face-palming your bitch, tren dick, etc. 

I'm doing 500/750 right now. 

BTW, my testE is 250mg/ml, so it was a 3ml shot. I've done that many a time. I used 25g darts also. I can't wait. Tren is the cadillac of roids 4sho. But werd! My delts are gonna be a little sore manana, especially with the pounding I gave them SFW today.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

as I understand it, you need a greater test to nandrolone (or derivative) ratio than 1:1 to maintain functioning junk

roids is running a 1:1.5 ratio - for test tren, that's prob. a minimum


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 16, 2010)

So what are the min amounts in terms of mgs. you'd wanna run?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> So what are the min amounts in terms of mgs. you'd wanna run?


 
If I was gonna run tren A for 1st time, Id prob start at 75mg EOD = 262mg/wk  . . . . so for tren E you could prob start at 300mg/wk . .  therefore test E at 500mg/wk . . . adjust up as required

 . . for my 1st tren run, I want to do ace so I can guage immediately the reaction to sides etc


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2010)

Just ate some burgers with no bun and some chicken wings for dinner tonight.. My gf is amazing when it comes to feeding me!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Just ate some burgers with no bun and some chicken wings for dinner tonight.. My gf is amazing when it comes to feeding me!


 
that shit will still make you fat chief . . . GICH!


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2010)

Well that I understand. But my diet will get really strict when I start my Clen


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 16, 2010)

Had a really good chest/tri workout.  Been doing 5X5 on the Hammer Strength incline and last time I added 5 lbs. but could only get 4 reps on the final 2 sets.  This time I figured I'd add another 5 lbs and just see what happened.  Felt really strong all the way through and got my 5 reps no sweat on all sets.  Plus added 1 rep to each set of dips from last time.  Always fun to get a little more done than last time.

Rewarded myself w/ some southwest potato skins afterward.  They're good as hell.  Smoked chicken, cheese and a southwest ranch kinda sauce.  Also started a new protein from Sci-Tech called Iso-Fruit.  This flavor is pink lemonade.  Good as hell.  I had been using a cinnamon oatmeal flavor from ISS.  It was good but after goin through a couple of 5 pounders, I was ready for something different like this.


----------



## pitman (Feb 16, 2010)

wooooof ahhhhh, hi my favorite fucks..i smell herb in the air tonight..oh lord.!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

What's worse than buying 12lbs of crappy-tasting protein?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 16, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> What's worse than buying 12lbs of crappy-tasting protein?


 
1 pound of mexican dirt weed


----------



## Vance (Feb 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Had a really good chest/tri workout. Been doing 5X5 on the Hammer Strength incline and last time I added 5 lbs. but could only get 4 reps on the final 2 sets. This time I figured I'd add another 5 lbs and just see what happened. Felt really strong all the way through and got my 5 reps no sweat on all sets. Plus added 1 rep to each set of dips from last time. Always fun to get a little more done than last time.
> 
> Rewarded myself w/ some southwest potato skins afterward. They're good as hell. Smoked chicken, cheese and a southwest ranch kinda sauce. Also started a new protein from Sci-Tech called Iso-Fruit. This flavor is pink lemonade. Good as hell. I had been using a cinnamon oatmeal flavor from ISS. It was good but after goin through a couple of 5 pounders, I was ready for something different like this.


 
I've found that alternating between going up the pyramid and down in terms of weight from work out to work out has done great things when it comes to adding plates to the bar.

Everytime I hit my next 4 day rotation I alternate it.

Something else that's helped is one rotation in 4 or 5 I'll do timed sets.  Focusing on hitting the required number of reps as quickly as possible to build more explosive power.  This has helped a lot when pushing through for PR's.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been pretty lucky w/ my protein flavors.  Had a so so batch or two but nothing horrendous.  Actually, there was Hot Stuff back in the day and I had a copy cat brand of that.  Was pretty damn nasty, but the source was glandular extracts rather than whey as I recall, so not really the same thing.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> What's worse than buying 12lbs of crappy-tasting protein?


 
knowing over the next few months Im going to have to eat it . . goddamn, stick with vanilla!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 16, 2010)

What'd you get and where from?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> What'd you get and where from?


 
a local australian source . . . banana . . I swear to god the only decent flavour to get that is palatable over 5kg is vanilla

 . . btw, my clen arrived today, tipped it into 500ml bottle and drew out 5mls  . . supposed to be 40mcg . . nice buzz!


----------



## Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

I get BSN's syntha-6 bulk off ebay.  It tastes fuckin' good so I don't mind parting with a little dosh to buy it.  Ebay pricing is <1/2 what you'd pay in a store though.


----------



## Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh and FYI, don't get vanilla in truemass or syntha 6.  Tastes what you would imagine sane's ass would taste like after GJ has douched it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2010)

Vance said:


> Oh and FYI, don't get vanilla in truemass or syntha 6. Tastes what you would imagine sane's ass would taste like after GJ has douched it.


 
thanks for the heads up chief . . . cookies and cream . . hopefully that wont taste like Sane either


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 17, 2010)

I had a couple samples of Syntha-6, strawberry and cappuccino.  Both were good but I thought the strawberry was better.  I usually stick to Muscle Milk and a few fish oil caps for my bed time shake, but I would do Syntha here and there in its place if the price were right.  The lowest I ever see it locally is 30 bucks.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> So what are the min amounts in terms of mgs. you'd wanna run?


 
My first tren cycle, I ran TrenA & testP @ 50/75 ED.  I found 75/100 to be my sweet spot.  A lot of it depends on your gears experience.  Idealy, I'd prefer to be running it at 500/800-1g right now.  But, I don't wanna blow thru my testE too quickly.  I'm gonna try sane's source of that $33 testE next time.  I'm just leary as to whether or not it's really 250mg/ml.  That sounds awfully cheap for that much test.

But, werd.  It is better to start with a lower dose and up it if necessary.  So, 300/500 wouldn't be a bad place to start.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I'm gonna try sane's source of that $33 testE next time. I'm just leary as to whether or not it's really 250mg/ml. That sounds awfully cheap for that much test.


 
I guess I'll be the Guinea Pig on this one. .......or maybe


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

In that case, maybe I'll wait till Al give it a go.  

My left delt is tore up today.  I pinned 3ml of test last night right handed after SFW.  I'm left handed, so my hand was all shakey and shit.  The right one's pretty sore also, but not nearly as bad.  That tren felt a little thicker than what I brewed meself.  I feel like a friggin pin cushion with all these gears and 'tides.


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

lol pin cushion 

That genxxl sent me an email that they had a good deal on Test E so i made sure to tell ya'll about it. I have no idea about any of that shit.. But if a company like that hands out enough "bad" gears, then eventually they won't have any customers left.

Anyhow, i made myself some Eggs, Bacon and Sausage this morning while me and the gf watched some Jersey Shore on tv... I think Ronnie could pwn GJ

I'm still waiting for an email from Stenlabs for my shipping to have started... I think i'm gonna email melanotanpeptides.com about my shitty ass bunk Letro they sold me.. I mean, my dick barely works, but other than that i feel perfectly fine. So maybe i'll squeeze some shit out of them, if not, then fuck it.

Also got my 720$ 6month Car insurance bill in today.. Woooohooo! I can't wait to fork over all that money from my jobless broke ass.. won't get my Demlet Benefits for another 6 LONG ass weeks.

I need to write a fresh AP story or sum10 to relieve all the financial stress... maybe i'll go into the Powerwashing bidness on the side for some extra cash.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Also got my 720$ 6month Car insurance bill in today.. Woooohooo! I can't wait to fork over all that money from my jobless broke ass.. won't get my Demlet Benefits for another 6 LONG ass weeks.


 
JFC!! $720 for 6mos insurance!  That's fukkin outrageous for whatever piece of shit you're prolly rollin' in knig!  You must have 87 at fault wrecks and 91 speeding tickets and a DUI or 3.  Fuck that's high!


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> JFC!! $720 for 6mos insurance!  That's fukkin outrageous for whatever piece of shit you're prolly rollin' in knig!  You must have 87 at fault wrecks and 91 speeding tickets and a DUI or 3.  Fuck that's high!



I live in Jersey... its fucking crazy out here and its Full Coverage.. Not Liability


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

All this gear talk is making me want to pin.


----------



## Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> lol pin cushion
> 
> That genxxl sent me an email that they had a good deal on Test E so i made sure to tell ya'll about it. I have no idea about any of that shit.. But if a company like that hands out enough "bad" gears, then eventually they won't have any customers left.
> 
> ...


 


I drive a $70,000 turbo car and it doesn't cost me that much to insure the mofo, and I've lost my license before.

I don't give a shit if you live in Beirut, that's a big chunk of change for insurance.  Especially if you're driving a piece of shit.  Catch the bus mother fucker, where does your unemployed ass have to go anyways?  You work out at home too.

Save the money and buy some real fuckin' weights.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

Vance said:


> I drive a $70,000 turbo car and it doesn't cost me that much to insure the mofo.


 
Werd!  I have my own helicopter and it doesn't cost me that much either.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

I think Sane has to drive a van or a large SUV in order to fit his dates.


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL, well i just paid my payment in full of 664$.. Cheaper to do it that way. Still too costly, but you get used to it after a while. Becomes a way of life

Anyhow I just got good news from a friend, saying i'm "on the list" to get an interview or get Hired for the Corrections job that doesn't test for Steroids... What what!! Tren/Test here I cometh!


----------



## Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Werd! I have my own helicopter and it doesn't cost me that much either.


 
You trippin' on vikes and shit again Roids mate?  

I drive a Subaru Liberty GT Spec B Sti... And it's blek.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

$70,000 for a Subaru??


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

Decent Deal on some Banana Protein

Gaspari Nutrition MyoFusion 5 Lbs. Banana Creme - $31.98 - 53% off


----------



## independent (Feb 17, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> $70,000 for a Subaru??



Lol. I think the STI Impreza is like 32,000k here.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lol
> 
> And its a station wagon looking thing too.
> 
> Nice taste, vance. You wouldnt happen to be a Soccer Mom by any chance?


 
He's got the rugby and soccer magnets stuck on the back of the ride.

Maybe in his country they're more expensive than in the states? 

Not to mention the steering wheel is on the wrong side. lol


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I got some fuckin banana protein for ya



MmmmMmmmm, Let me have it Big Boi 

~Aaaaahhhh~


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

Bomber would love some banana protein. Only if it came out of 7 inch bananas though.


----------



## Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lol
> 
> And its a station wagon looking thing too.
> 
> Nice taste, vance. You wouldnt happen to be a Soccer Mom by any chance?


 


It's a sedan. Similar to this one only it's the newer one.







And Jay drives what..?


----------



## Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Lol. I think the STI Impreza is like 32,000k here.


 
And it's not an STI impreza, I had one of those already.


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

If they won't, i'll be more than happy to Cover your Ass ..... 


8=========D


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

Eww, look at those Chicken Leggs... ewwww

Why do you keep blurring out your face?? I wanna show my g/f so she'll get horny and let me hit it... Bro's before Hoe's!


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

lol i do not have cankles!

I have skinny legs because I dont work them out.. My g/f makes fun of me all the time 

And she forces me to wear Pink Underwear all the time 

Save me!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

Vance, aren't you like 22 and still at uni?  WTF do you afford a $70K ride?

Sane, that new avy is worse that the pic of you in your boxers you had at AM.  We don't need to see your gf everytime we log on.


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not changing it until GJ surrenders his HAT!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I think Sane has to drive a van or a large SUV in order to fit his dates.


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

lol, I gotta take a picture of my Car so you guys can laugh at it... its fucking Pathetic


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

Roids1 said:


>


 
LOL! If he's lucky he might be able to fit 2 of his women on that thing.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Vance, aren't you like 22 and still at uni? WTF do you afford a $70K ride?
> 
> Sane, that new avy is worse that the pic of you in your boxers you had at AM. We don't need to see your gf everytime we log on.


 
Werd! 

It freakin looks like a catchers mitt from the 1920's, covered in pine tar. Disgusting.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Werd!
> 
> It freakin looks like a catchers mitt from the 1920's, covered in pine tar. Disgusting.


 
 That's what sane rocks when he goes on a double date!

Yo, willp, check yer pms.  I need to axe you sum10.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Nude stairmaster pics i bet.


 
Don't worry, I'll send them to you once I'm "done" with them.


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

Gay Uncle Fuckers!!!


Will, let me know when you recieve my Package 

Miller Lite Fan? Jack Daniels?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

I should probably get it tomorrow. Looking forward to it!!

I like Lite and JD is awesome.

Try JD with lo carb Monster.

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

Will's applying the astroglide as we speak.

And sane, we don't wanna receive your package in this thread.  Keep it in the pms.


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

lol, I mailed Fat Will a Package. He'll be receiving the worlds greatest placebo and a couple other faggot items that I didn't want anymore... mainly just trash on my floor i didn't feel like throwing away.. 

Fucking nigger owes me 4.90$ Though!


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 17, 2010)

I dropped loads in a baby jar and Im next daying it to yah sanesloot...


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll mail you 490 pennies. I don't care how much it costs me in shipping. lol

I hope you didn't mail me that dingleberry.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> lol, I mailed Fat Will a Package. He'll be receiving the worlds greatest placebo and a couple other faggot items that I didn't want anymore... mainly just trash on my floor i didn't feel like throwing away..
> 
> Fucking nigger owes me 4.90$ Though!


 
Please tell me you didn't send him the roids doll!  As disturbing as it was, I thought it meant something to you!  Fucking answer me!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

Werd!  Willp hasn't posted in about 5 minutes.  He musta received the package in the mail just now.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

Damnit! Nothing yet. I hope my dem mailman didn't steal it.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

I think I'm gonna order a Fleshlight.

Is it better than LHJO?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh shit, that does sound awesome.

And the best thing is that it doesn't talk!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

I think J just said it makes some kinda noise.

Speaking of fleshlights.  My brother had to have a blow-up doll for a scavenger hunt back in college.  After they were through with it, he apparently kept it and plowed it on a regular basis.  When my folks moved, mum fukkin found that biatch and ragged his ass about it for weeks.  She wasn't buying the scavenger hunt story at all.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah Astroglide is the best lube out there hands down. Easy clean up too. 

I'm going to write a letter to the Astroglide company to see if they can make a wall mounted Astroglide dispenser. I'd like to put that bitch on my wall next to the bed for easy access.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

You could prolly nigger rig one of these biatches. Touch N jerk.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL

I can imagine Billy Mays pitching the Touch N Jerk on the TV


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL you guys are crazy

Shoulders are killing me.. Nice tiny little workout never hurts. I might attempt to Dead lift my own body weight Tomorrow 

I'm just happy about that Job i might get won't test for Steroids... So i can finally be a ~Big~ like Lorken


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 17, 2010)

wtf is a sanesloot?


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> wtf is a sanesloot?



A Sanesloot is bigger than a cc-10



GICH


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

lol you'll have to unload a ton of loads to put a dent in that shamwow!


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> lol you'll have to unload a ton of loads to put a dent in that shamwow!



I'm willing to try to fill that bitch up and Mail you it next MF'er!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

If you do I'll tell GJ not to send you anymore cock pics!

He'll cut you off!!!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> If you do I'll tell GJ not to send you anymore cock pics!
> 
> He'll cut you off!!!!



Oh shit... well fuck that. I can't live without any LHJO material


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> lol you'll have to unload a ton of loads to put a dent in that shamwow!


 
I can hear that.  "It's so absorbant, it can even clean up after this 27 man bukake party!"


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I could never deprive sane.
> 
> besides, hes sending me a care package. Assorted Placebos and his GF's soiled panties that he fished out of the hamper.


----------



## pitman (Feb 17, 2010)

HELLO MY ADDICTING FUCKS......


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I could never deprive sane.
> 
> besides, hes sending me a care package. Assorted Placebos and his GF's soiled panties that he fished out of the hamper.


 
The shipping on those soiled panties would break the average person...


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

JFC!!!




sprayherup said:


> The shipping on those soiled panties would break the average person...


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

lol

"if that dress had pockets you'd look like a pool table. you should try my tall and fat stores, no offense!"


----------



## pitman (Feb 17, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


>


 sand slut is hottttt....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/106643-pitman-appreciation-thread-2.html#post1964363

 look at our little hairy dog  . .  awww!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 17, 2010)

Speaking of Vince.


----------



## Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Then i used the trade in value of my 97 *corolla*, which knocked off another 4k right there. (only 40k miles on that toyota btw, which helped my deal)


 


You don't get to tell *anyone* they drive a soccer mum car when you drove a fuckin' corolla.  

Your dodge looks alright man.  You should've told that skirt wearing dago to get out of the way in the photo though.  I might even take my ride down today and trade it in for three of those.


----------



## Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Vance, aren't you like 22 and still at uni? WTF do you afford a $70K ride?


 


Dunno where you got that bro.  I'm 28 and a national sales manager.  I paid cash for my $70k ride.


----------



## independent (Feb 17, 2010)

Vance said:


> You don't get to tell *anyone* they drive a soccer mum car when you drove a fuckin' corolla.
> 
> Your dodge looks alright man.  You should've told that skirt wearing dago to get out of the way in the photo though.  I might even take my ride down today and trade it in for three of those.



I think he made a mistake trading in the corolla for the dodge.


----------



## Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

Didn't Dodge make the Canyonero in the Simpsons?






YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 17, 2010)

At least the brakes on the Dodge probably work.  Be glad you dumped the Toyota when you did.  Imagine trying to trade one in now.  They're prob give you next to nothing for it.


----------



## Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

Wasn't the US recall on Toyotas about the accelerator sticking?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

Vance said:


> Dunno where you got that bro. I'm 28 and a national sales manager. I paid cash for my $70k ride.


 
For some reason, I thought you were 22.  I may have gotten you mixed up with someone else.  So, when you make _international _sales manager, are you gonna sell that biatch and pay cash for one of these rides?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2010)

The ultimate stack........end of discussion.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2010)

what, two empty containers???


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2010)

Enforcer, you gonna do sum10 about Sane's new Avi? 

Im having trouble eating . .


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2010)

The Test E ain't empty knigg..........must be the angle.......The One was gone like a year ago. 


As far as Sane's Avy goes.......I say Death by suffocation performed by the girl in his Avy...........He'll die with a smile on his face while she sits on his face and engulfs his grill with that catcher's mitt and submits Saney via rear-naked suffocation.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

Fuck. I just bought a friggin '09 Camry last aug. So far, it runs like a top and gets like 30mpg. I've even had that fukker up to 130 on the highway.  I miss my big ass For Exp though.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2010)

Merlot and Salmon, cunts. 

Little Deez goin' too..........  

4 weeks in and my back finally blew up today.........just owned pull-downs and rows........Hammer curls with 70's........guess I'm gonna be OK.....was gettin' worried for a minute there........Size was always increasing, but the strength was lagging and I think it's here 

Next 8 weeks should be fun


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Merlot and Salmon, cunts.
> 
> Little Deez goin' too..........
> 
> ...


 
Shit, 70lb hammers is pretty deez.  If you're doing that on test alone, just imagine what 3-400g of tren would do.  You could be rockin a 33" waist and hammering 80s easily.  My flat BP was inching close to 450 during my last go around with tren/test. I've run test and deca before.  But, nothing has ever come close to the jack'dness that comes with tren.  You don't necessarily blow up in b/w, but your whole body becomes solid as a brick at roungly the same weight.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 17, 2010)

Just ate some celery stick lined w/ almond butter, and Amy's bean and cheese owl of burrito and gonna suck down a big glass of milk.  Easrlier today had a big bowl of chili made w/ beef, black beans, pintos and a whole cup of quinoa mixed into the entire batch.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Shit, 70lb hammers is pretty deez. If you're doing that on test alone, just imagine what 3-400g of tren would do. You could be rockin a 33" waist and hammering 80s easily. My flat BP was inching close to 450 during my last go around with tren/test. I've run test and deca before. But, nothing has ever come close to the jack'dness that comes with tren. You don't necessarily blow up in b/w, but your whole body becomes solid as a brick at roungly the same weight.


 
No worries knigglet...........I'll mix in some Tren in late Summer or Fall. 

Gonna ride the Test thru Spring, then cut for Summer..........Then The Tren Fairy will pay a visit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2010)

Supp Cuntz, lol , I'm on day 2 of this clen, dosing 110mcg

I got the buzz and sweats going on, but also a huge fucking hunger and sleepiness . .

. . finished SFW, ate 1/2 cooked chook, rice, advocado, LHJO then napped for 90 min . . gonna eat the rest of the chook right now then hit the beach

. . work toms, hopefully got some new broad coming round for a few rounds tonight    . .HSCH!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Supp Cuntz, lol , I'm on day 2 of this clen, dosing 110mcg
> 
> I got the buzz and sweats going on, but also a huge fucking hunger and sleepiness . .
> 
> ...


 
That Clen had me all jittery and feelin' weird.........took it with T3 for a month without an Anabolic like Test 

My Bro-in-law was like......."dude, you're all skinny now"  


No worries............Jacked and Tan again.........just make sure you run an Anabolic with that shit or you'll disinegrate


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2010)

T3 without Gears is a prob, but just clen should be fine . .  will keep lowering the BF before April kickoff


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 17, 2010)

Watching this show on the Travel Channel.  Top 10 places to pig out.  It's kinda inspiring for bulking.  #7 was a place I've actually been.  Primanti Brothers.  They pile their sandwiches w/ tomatoes, fries and slaw.  Good shit.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2010)

WTF is goin' on with GearedJ and Urb..........????

I guess I musta missed sum10 sumwhere along the line.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 17, 2010)

I opted for the clen w/ that Sten sale so I'll have four bottles total now, 3 of which were free.  Plus I had a credit for a free item so I went w/ igf-1 lr3 for that.   Now I just need to figure out when I wanna start cutting.  There's a new water park opening in May that's literally right down the street from me so I wanna be pretty lean and tan by late May to make an impression there.  How well has clen worked for you guys?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> WTF is goin' on with GearedJ and Urb..........????
> 
> I guess I musta missed sum10 sumwhere along the line.


 
urb didnt like getting teased, so started an all-out assault on Geared Jesus . . . limited material to work with


nice work on the waterpark Josho, I think they're a better place for poon-narny than the beach . .  all that actividad . . . tits and arse . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 17, 2010)

So, as the show progressed I had actually been to the top pig out place, just a different location, same stuff.  Google Lambert's Cafe and tell me it's not bulking heaven.


----------



## Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> For some reason, I thought you were 22. I may have gotten you mixed up with someone else. So, when you make _international _sales manager, are you gonna sell that biatch and pay cash for one of these rides?


 
When I get that job knig I'll give that biatch away for free and get one of those rides.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2010)

^^ looks gay  . . The Fun Facts were not fun for me at all . . . . they be throwing rolls around? . . couldnt be finding any food pics either


----------



## Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

If I was gonna spend a heap of $$$ on a car now I'd like to get the Aston Martin DB9.  You can't get past the fact that it's James' Bond's car.






YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, they throw the shit at you from across the room.  It's mostly country type food and side dishes.  Good stuff.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 18, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, they throw the shit at you from across the room. It's mostly country type food and side dishes. Good stuff.


 
  . . that would kinda piss me off with the roll throwing . . . 


 . . I ate at a joint like that stateside, I think it was after the route66 music festival .. good stuff alright


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 18, 2010)

You may have been to the one I used to go to near Springfield, MO.  I remember you having said you spent some time in Galena, MO. which isn't very far from there. They do give you a heads up before throwing, they don't just bean you w/ it.

Watching Red Eye now.  It's usually pretty funny but tonight they're cracking me the hell up.  Just got done dogging another big bowl of that chili. Good shit.  Any of you cooked w/ quinoa at all?  If you haven't, you need to get into it.  It's one of those foods that's always on the "superfoods" lists they put out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 18, 2010)

I got a bag of it, yet to test it out . . tastes like corn meal yeah?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2010)

I recently got a '09 Mazda 6. Fun car to drive.


----------



## mooch2321 (Feb 18, 2010)

quinoa is the SHIT!


----------



## Vance (Feb 18, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> He became fixated on balls and cock which led to fascinating stories of homoerotica, depicting me and some character named "jerome" lmao


 
Was jerome the skirt wearing dago cross dresser next to your car?


----------



## Vance (Feb 18, 2010)

So there is a _jerome_ then.. Maybe the guy with the tiny lats is onto something... 

Was gonna say, he looks pretty big for a kid that's only 5'9. When he grows up he'll be all sorts of jacked.

Sane's gonna be upset that you have another ladyboy on the go.


----------



## Vance (Feb 18, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Sane already knows the deal....He knew the kinda guy i was when he met me!


 
A short cross dresser with a daytona?

Like I said champ anytime I want I can take mine down and trade it for three of yours. Not all of us had the strap on vagina it takes to trade in a Corolla.  You should've paid the $4k extra and saved some of your dignity.

Or maybe got 'jerome' to sell it for you and put the money towards some decent rims.


----------



## Vance (Feb 18, 2010)

Is this what you traded in when you bought the Corolla?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> He became fixated on balls and cock which led to fascinating stories of homoerotica, depicting me and some character named "jerome" lmao


 
I was wondering WTF he got the name Jerome from?

That cat's got serious problems.


----------



## Vance (Feb 18, 2010)

Is it the same dude from AM? There's an urbanski over there. Doesn't seem tapped like the dude over here is. Or maybe he actually is and there isn't an anything goes section on AM?


----------



## Vance (Feb 18, 2010)

Because dodges are cheap here matey and yours is 2 years old and mine isn't.  Not to mention the fact that the back seat of yours stinks of light beer.  See?  Not a question of math champ, one of economics. 

& what's physique got to do with it?  You wanna check out my shit?  I might post up a pic just for you Jay.


----------



## Vance (Feb 18, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I always thought Jerome was a Jew name.
> 
> I believe he's of the Kike persuasion.


 
Pretty sure Jerome's a greek name man.  From the rest of his posts I'm pretty sure he picked it just because it sounds gay.  Might as well have been Neville or Lance.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2010)

I always equated Jerome as being a black guys name.

I'd still drive the Dodge over the Suburu grocery getter anyday. I don't care if the Suburu is faster or not. 

Does it come with a Subaru carseat too?


----------



## Vance (Feb 18, 2010)

Says the guy with the older, slower, uglier japanese hatchy sedan.

You two make a cute couple.  You should go out sometime.


----------



## Vance (Feb 18, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


>


 
Wow good one dude, you should write that one down. 

You never answered me about your Corolla.


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2010)

Btw, Geared J is right about Jerome initially being a Jewish name. Later it was adopted by the blackies. 

Vance is a soccer mom or is it Futbol?

Either way a mini van/hatch back, no matter if u overpaid or not, is still a gay ass mini van/hatch back... Now bring the kids home safe from practice today dear


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2010)

I just woke up... Not our fault the State of North Carolina doesn't need anymore street signs atm...

Go make me a sandwich you ungrateful bastard!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2010)

I like my sedan damnit!! lol

Sane, what do you drive? I can see you driving a black Caprice that used to be a cop car or sum10.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

well hello my beloved fucks !!!! as captain fish dicks would say '' great day mates.....


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I like my sedan damnit!! lol
> 
> Sane, what do you drive? I can see you driving a black Caprice that used to be a cop car or sum10.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2010)

Can't say I've seen those huge rims up here. I think that's more of a southern nig thing.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Will, Do the dems in NJ drive those pimped out Caprices with the 28" rims like they do down here? lol


 a broke down niggers monster truck...he's leaking... pimp down !!!


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 18, 2010)

lol guys check out the vid of the 67 yr old man kicking the kniggz ass....


----------



## independent (Feb 18, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> where the fuck is everybody? Ya'll get lives or something?



Im actually working today.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 18, 2010)

Uh oh....and old fashioned call out, BN style!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 18, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> are u superdave now at bn?


 
For the moment.  A dude wanted to change his name to that and needed Abby's help to do it.  He couldn't get a hold of him so he asked me to help.  I emailed Dennis to try to expedite it.  So, he gets Abby to do it but he switches ME to superdave instead...lol.  I'm waiting to get switched back.  Kind of a pain in the ass since I don't wanna be confusing ppl over there as to who I am, etc.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2010)

So could I change my name to Roids?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> No worries knigglet...........I'll mix in some Tren in late Summer or Fall.
> 
> Gonna ride the Test thru Spring, then cut for Summer..........Then The Tren Fairy will pay a visit.


 
Werd!  Nothing like a quad fulla tren to go with another quad fulla test.  I can't wait till this shit kicks in.  Had an awesome SFLegz w/o today.  My legz are a killin'.  I  hadn't done a regular squat in almnost 6 months.  They only had a smith machine at the gym in Chiner.  I still managed to pound out 405x8 tho.  Once this tren kicks in, I should be back reppin' 5 bills.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2010)

I just saw that. I thought I was banned or something.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2010)

Probably all discuss creatine and suck each other's cocks!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

You can log onto that "forum" at anytime during the day and it says "0 members online". You know it's gone to shit when even the mods have defected.  They should merge with anabolicminds.com and between the two of'em, you might see more than 3 new posts per day.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah they cleaned it up alright!!

Nice job bumping Lorken's log.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, at least they still have lorken.  Maybe there's hope for'em afterall.  What a buncha fags!    Anyone ever figure out WTF a lorken is?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2010)

GJ, didn't you win some free placebos from there not too long ago?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2010)

yer gonna get so jacked!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning Dems . .  ya'll understimate the power of the stationwagon . . 

 . . I got one of those bitches . . . it's underpowered, economical, and a complete tax writeoff .. 

 . . got two kids seats in the back! Sometime I abduct two kids off the street to ride in it. . . usually my own

 . . the moral of the story is it costs me nothing and MILF love that shit!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 18, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> id love a V10 M5 wagon
> 
> Thing tops out around 200mph.
> 
> Plus id be able to fit 37 grocery bags in the back


 
the ability to stuff groceries in the back is a plus!

 . . as is rolling down the backseat in the gym parking lot and banging the fuck out of some MILF you met in a cardio class


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 18, 2010)

It's actually in the process of a complete revamping according to Dennis.  I checked w/ him about it.  Not sure what it will be like but I'm assuming better features, look, etc.


----------



## independent (Feb 18, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> catabolic-matrix experience.




That should be sanes sig.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> That should be sanes sig.


 
+1


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 18, 2010)

About to hit up a leg workout.  Hoping to tack on a little more weight this time.  Been getting an extra 5-10 lbs. on at each workout for a while now and that's including PCT.

Loaded up w/ 1 1/2 scoops of Ragnarok, 2 scoops of Glycergrow, 2 scoops of waxy maize, teaspoon of beta-alanine and slammin' a lot of water.  Should help push the limits a bit.  Been using that combo for about a week or so now and liking it a lot.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi my addicting fucks !!!!!! i love this clean thread i need rehab.....


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/106643-pitman-appreciation-thread-2.html#post1964363
> 
> look at our little hairy dog . . awww!


 thats roids 1 after he jacked off...


----------



## independent (Feb 18, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Loaded up w/ 1 1/2 scoops of Ragnarok, 2 scoops of Glycergrow, 2 scoops of waxy maize, teaspoon of beta-alanine and slammin' a lot of water.  Should help push the limits a bit.  Been using that combo for about a week or so now and liking it a lot.



That mix would have some dicks hard over at AM.


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished my Xtreme back workout.. Super heavy French Rows with 17lb dumbells in each hand.. talk about serious!

Even the old man came down to move some Iron. He be strugglin! he moved up to 140lbs on the Bench Press tonight!

I need more GEARS!


WHERES MY FUCKING STENLABS ORDER??? LAZY MOTHER FUCKERS!


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Ohhhhh, my package was delivered in the mail today...ya hoo. hey mr roids will you cum stick me in my ass little boy?


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

awwwwwwww, fuck me !!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> No seriously, they removed the entire forum. Its no longer there.


 
 OMFG!!!  That's hillarious.   It was a waste of bandwidth anyhoo!  WTF took so long?  I do wish they'd bring it back just for a sec so I could have the pleasure of rubbing it in!  If you think about it, it's not really gone.  It's just moved over here.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> That mix would have some dicks hard over at AM.


It's a pretty effective little cocktail, actually.  Once I got to the gym I started sippin' on some Rooster Booster Lite, a fountain drink available locally.  Good shit.  No cals, plus has caffeine, taurine, etc.  I had a 32 oz. of 3/4 diet Mtn. Dew and 1/4 Rooster Booster.  Had me feeling good throughout and adding weight to all exercises.

Toward the end I felt a little full w/ all that liquid but finished up and was good to go.  Gonna catch the rest of the Pitt game over some pizza pie...carb time!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 18, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> OMFG!!! That's hillarious.  It was a waste of bandwidth anyhoo! WTF took so long? I do wish they'd bring it back just for a sec so I could have the pleasure of rubbing it in! If you think about it, it's not really gone. It's just moved over here.


 

Not gone, getting upgraded.  I'll have more details about it when I know more.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> OMFG!!! That's hillarious.  It was a waste of bandwidth anyhoo! WTF took so long? I do wish they'd bring it back just for a sec so I could have the pleasure of rubbing it in! If you think about it, it's not really gone. It's just moved over here.


 roids roids roids... anyhoo ? anyhoo?  is that a gang language ? anyhoo ? atleast say '' fuckin anyhoo ?''


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

Sup niggers!  Got a good AP opportunidad penciled in for this weekend with a hot ass blondie milf.  This one's a borderline gilf in fact at 51.  Smokin' body, but face is.... well 51.  Still looking damn good.  She wants to hook up on sat.

In the meantime, this other one that I met on the internets keeps TMing me.  She TM'd me about an hour ago with "Hey naughty boy, what ya doing?  We need to play soon."  I'm gonna pass on that one tho.  It would take at least 5-6 natty ices, plus I'd have to drive at least an hour and it ain't worth it for subprime tailpipe.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Sup niggers! Got a good AP opportunidad penciled in for this weekend with a hot ass blondie milf. This one's a borderline gilf in fact at 51. Smokin' body, but face is.... well 51. Still looking damn good. She wants to hook up on sat.
> 
> In the meantime, this other one that I met on the internets keeps TMing me. She TM'd me about an hour ago with "Hey naughty boy, what ya doing? We need to play soon." I'm gonna pass on that one tho. It would take at least 5-6 natty ices, plus I'd have to drive at least an hour and it ain't worth it for subprime tailpipe.


 a few beers a few vikes that face will be looking good,  you wont even see a face if she 's sucking your cock... get on it !!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Not gone, getting upgraded. I'll have more details about it when I know more.


 
Come on! Let us at least think it is for now...JFC!! 

But, just b/w you and me mate, rearranging the furniture and putting in new carpet ain't gonna bring anyone in the door.


----------



## dayday87 (Feb 18, 2010)

MY NIGGS... Whats up? Making fun of a corolla and a station wagon??? Shit I drove a corolla for the lab i worked out when i did the route for 3 years and shit was actually a nice car and had like 200k miles on it, so whatever on the putting the corolla down.

And this is the only WAGON id drive






Can outrun a porsche 911 and its fucking 4 doors...and can hold 40 bags of fucking groceries... 

Anyways though, business is going good in tn though... Looking at getting a condo in downtown nashville within the year... 2 br 2bath is about 2400/month counting everything if you get a nice condo... Cant fucking wait, also did a 34k sale in knoxville this week...

Too bad i gotta work out in a shitty as gym in gatlinburg though...WTF? Guess they are to busy worrying about tourist that locals get fucked.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

pitman said:


> a few beers a few vikes that face will be looking good, you wont even see a face if she 's sucking your cock... get on it !!!


 
The face ain't exactly lacking.  Just a little age.  But, I got spoilt on older broads lately.  They're a lot more exciting than the younger ones IMO.  And, they tend to really love the younger cock, so they go outta their way to make it worth your while.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Anyways though, business is going good in tn though... Looking at getting a condo in downtown nashville within the year... 2 br 2bath is about 2400/month counting everything if you get a nice condo... Cant fucking wait, also did a 34k sale in knoxville this week...
> 
> Too bad i gotta work out in a shitty as gym in gatlinburg though...WTF? Guess they are to busy worrying about tourist that locals get fucked.


 
How's the weather up there nig?  I used to live in Nashville till I was 9.  In fact, I was there with the wife a coupla years ago and stopped by the house I lived in.  The broad that lives there now invited me in for a tour.  It was kinda wierd seeing the place.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> The face ain't exactly lacking. Just a little age. But, I got spoilt on older broads lately. They're a lot more exciting than the younger ones IMO. And, they tend to really love the younger cock, so they go outta their way to make it worth your while.


 your a man a '' dog '' fat , skinny , cute , ugly , tall , small  , hit em all just sex no marriage..fuck it !!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

i would fuck sandslut fuckin avatar !!! all bitches need fucked..just like nobody wants to fuck the ugly or the fat..deep inside they are the freshest,and the safest, and by far the juciest....


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2010)

Funny old Black Sabbath cartoon......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Feb 18, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Anyways though, business is going good in tn though... Looking at getting a condo in downtown nashville within the year... 2 br 2bath is about 2400/month counting everything if you get a nice condo... Cant fucking wait, also did a 34k sale in knoxville this week...



2400 bucks a month to live in Tenesee, you should just come to California for that money. Our women have teeth here too.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

Wait a sec.  I seriously think this is bombr.  Some of the CT regs here wouldn't know who bombr is.  He was a tard/schizo that hung around at Bnut a few years ago.  This has gotta be him.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> 2400 bucks a month to live in Tenesee, you should just come to California for that money. Our women have teeth here too.


 
Hey fag! WTF are you talkin about! You ever even been outside of cali FFS? You prollly think all us southern folk ride around on turnip trucks chewing on hay. Well, I can't speak for dayday.  But, I don't even own a truck and there's no hay around these parts!

That being said, $2400 is pretty fukkin high for TN, for a condo. Unless dayday is having to pay up to live there for being a registered sex offender.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Funny old Black Sabbath cartoon......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wowwwwwwwwww, fuckin ponytail  high on vikes and beer....


----------



## independent (Feb 18, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Hey fag!  WTF are you talkin about!  You ever even been outside of cali FFS?  You prollly think all us southern folk ride around on turnip trucks chewing on hay.  Well, I can't speak for dayday.     But, I don't even own a truck and there's no hay around these parts!



I actually have been to New Orleans a couple times. I liked it a lot. I have been around, but tennesee is pretty redneck.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I actually have been to New Orleans a couple times. I liked it a lot. I have been around, but tennesee is pretty redneck.


 
Yes, I went there a coupla years ago and I did notice that the southern draw is actually heavier in Nashville than it is even here where I live. And I have a pretty thick southern accent myself. There's more of a _twang_ to it in TN tho. It's hard to describe, but the people seem countrier or sum10. But, if you drive ~50 miles outside of Bham, AL, it's pretty friggin rural also. I've been all over the USofA and I've found that there are rednecks in every state. The only real difference is the accent. 

Hell, even in China I saw migrant workers from the countryside who come to the city looking for construction jobs. They look just like wetbacks. I said to the wife "shit, I didn't realize you guys have Mexicans here too!"


----------



## dayday87 (Feb 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> 2400 bucks a month to live in Tenesee, you should just come to California for that money. Our women have teeth here too.



Hey faggot,im betting nashville is probably a better civilized city then where you live in cali.. And look up condos in downtown nashville that are above 10 stories that are 2 bed and 2 bath. And I ment after all utilities and upkeep charge from the actual condo. Least we dont have niggers everywhere.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I actually have been to New Orleans a couple times. I liked it a lot. I have been around, but tennesee is pretty redneck.


 
Actually, N'Oleans is almost like a different country in itself.  That place can be pretty fukkin spooky.  No pun intended.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 18, 2010)

roids when you gonna shine my shoes


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> roids when you gonna shine my shoes


 
WTF nigga! You're gonna need an ambulamps if you axe me that again knigga!  You're the one selling shuze anyhoo!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

WTF is eerbody anyhoo!  Seems like everytime I'm up in the bitch with natty ice in hand no ones fukkin here!


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 18, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> WTF nigga! You're gonna need an ambulamps if you axe me that again knigga! You're the one selling shuze anyhoo!


 

this nigga gonna leak


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 18, 2010)

you get a job yet roids?


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> WTF is eerbody anyhoo! Seems like everytime I'm up in the bitch with natty ice in hand no ones fukkin here!


anyhoo.... anyfuckinhoo.....


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> you get a job yet roids?


being a slutted pimp....


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 18, 2010)

pitman said:


> being a slutted pimp....


 

prolly LHJO to john and kate plus 8...he's famous for that...extra natty ice to get some extra sexual sensation when he sees those lil asian girls lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> you get a job yet roids?


 
I had a job in China knig.  I was teaching Econ at a college in Changchun for 5 months.  I got back Jan 22.  The wife insisted that I give it a try, living in China.  It was cool for a while, but I decided I didn't want to live there forever.  So, I'm about to start on a masters in nursing in May.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> prolly LHJO to john and kate plus 8...he's famous for that...extra natty ice to get some extra sexual sensation when he sees those lil asian girls lol


 shitttt, im down with kate plus nine and me after that bitch connected that long hair together....


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 18, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I had a job in China knig. I was teaching Econ at a college in Changchun for 5 months. I got back Jan 22. The wife insisted that I give it a try, living in China. It was cool for a while, but I decided I didn't want to live there forever. So, I'm about to start on a masters in nursing in May.


 
damn nigga ...do you need a masters to teach college in china..or just a BA?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 18, 2010)

I was gonna say $2400 is a lotta damn money for Tennessee.  Generally speaking, condos aren't a good investment compared to a house.  If you had a pretty high paying job within walking distance of the condo that would be different.  Not sure what your income or situation would be there, etc. so it's hard to say, but you'd have to be doing very well to make it worthwhile.  You wanna be able to pay your bills, have enough left over for food, etc. and saving too.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> damn nigga ...do you need a masters to teach college in china..or just a BA?


 
You can teach english with a BA and an EFL cert. You have to have a MA or MBA to teach business courses.

This was my gig.

http://www.lambton.on.ca/Nav/index_html?RECORDID=3858&TYPE=IN


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2010)

This place doesn't seem like The CT anymore.........Too much flaming and gay-ass shit talk........

Let's get back to Gears, Prips, Natty Ices, Vikes, Merlot, LHJO, Sailor Jerry, AFGOO, Milfs at the pool, etc..........


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> This place doesn't seem like The CT anymore.........Too much flaming and gay-ass shit talk........
> 
> Let's get back to Gears, Prips, Natty Ices, Vikes, Merlot, LHJO, Sailor Jerry, AFGOO, Milfs at the pool, etc..........


 
Well, WTF you been knig! You don't post shit, then come up in here bitchin' about the lack of depraved material.

Aight! I got a helluva AP story that I'm gonna post here shortly. I've been holding out for a while cuz these walls might have ears. But, it doesn't matter anymore. So, I'm gonna share it here shortly. I also hope to have another to add here in the next week or so.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 18, 2010)

damn that shit looks interesting...did you SFW in china?


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 18, 2010)

what happend to the little lady roids?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, I joined a gym over there and SFW.  The wife's in China trying to help out with a family business. I'm still married, legally anyhoo. Nothing has changed there, except we're basically seperated right now.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 18, 2010)

sweet now we're gonna get some ap stories...


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 18, 2010)

dud you should get some broads on craigslist or plentyoffish...there are loads of whores on there


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Well, WTF you been knig! You don't post shit, then come up in here bitchin' about the lack of depraved material.


 
Easy knigg-knogg............work and Gears have been takin' my time......plus having a chick(which I'm about to break it off with) has limited my AP stuff(stories) ala Willp......boring shit.........Anyway, fuck all you fukks........Jerked and tan and 'bout to have a nightcap and prip........day off from SFW tommorrow........just werk, prip, tanning bed, merlot, and LHJO tommorrow night.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 18, 2010)

how the gig going for you pony show?


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 18, 2010)

whoaaaaaa that is bomber where did you find that pic?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> how the gig going for you pony show?


 
Gig's a grind.........You of all people should know about Sales gigs, cc.......Your a King one month, then a boot-lickin' Dem the next......fukkin' rollercoaster ride........remind me to cunt-slap the Pres. of our company at the next corp. meeting.......he's a midget looking version of Holmgren..........little Walrus-looking faggott ass MF'er


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Agreed. As enforcer, i was wondering when you were gonna step up and start breaking heads!


 


Werd mah Knigg............I've kinda been blowin' up at people at work.....dumb ass fukks and stupid secretaries pissin' me off......can't wait til' I add Tren to my program.......gonna rip some heads off.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 18, 2010)

I got an email about a gb for this Fri, same guy that canceled last time.  I would normally interested but he said she's into creampies.  A gb isone thing but I'm not trying to nail some cooch that's all nutted up by who knows how many mugs.  I don't get how ppl would be into that.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Yup, that gas has officially kicked in!
> 
> 
> i went apeshit on a payphone during my first test cycle. 5 weeks in and i felt like i had absolutely no patience.
> ...


 




Never lost it back in the day on gas..........was young and just chillin' at San Diego State.........now I'm fukkin' on a mission to destroy people........flipping mofos off on the freeway and tellin' customers to blow me if they dont order more service from us..........been #1 in the office the last 4 mos. so I earned the right to pop-off........but I'm afraid I might hurt someone soon.......I'm a little scared of myself.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lmao
> 
> be sure to have more tree on hand when the tren arrives. That shit is a lifesaver.
> 
> Tree should be an official Ancillary while using tren.


 
No worries there........will have AFGOO on hand to counter my madness.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 18, 2010)

That pay phone story sounds a lot like Jeff Reed destroying a paper towel dispenser at a Pittsburgh convenience store.  He's a bit of a loose cannon, but is also a reliable as hell kicker, so I would guess he gets re-signed soon.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> This place doesn't seem like The CT anymore.........Too much flaming and gay-ass shit talk........
> 
> Let's get back to Gears, Prips, Natty Ices, Vikes, Merlot, LHJO, Sailor Jerry, AFGOO, Milfs at the pool, etc..........


 

WTF you silly old goat fucker??!!

The Ponyshow was legend for his MILFs by da pool and 3-way stories . . now he's in a fucking old folks home with AFGOO and 70's porn

Come out of retirement, sell your station wagon and start up some AP hell!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> WTF you silly old goat fucker??!!
> 
> The Ponyshow was legend for his MILFs by da pool and 3-way stories . . now he's in a fucking old folks home with AFGOO and 70's porn
> 
> Come out of retirement, sell your station wagon and start up some AP hell!


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

LMFAO @ Jake

Shrimp Fried Rice and Fried Eggies for Breakky! And a Banana of course, and a Fortune Cookie.. it read "Forever, you and your forum will stay Not Bigs"

I'm going to see if I can press 255lbs today. I should be able to with no problem. But we'll see. A friend of mine contacted me and said he gets 340 up 1 x... 

Whats ya'll max's on BP?


----------



## dayday87 (Feb 19, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Agreed. As enforcer, i was wondering when you were gonna step up and start breaking heads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that a fucking gerbil in bombr's hand??? WTF, never seen that pic before. Fucking fag..

And shit nigg, I will not be violating probation period, isn't worth being locked up for 1-10 years.. Plus probation is pretty fucking easy, and ill be off it by the time im 29, I look at it as time to get my shit straight and get fucking rich so when Im off probation I can go fucking crazy and have the money to do whatever the fuck I wanna do.


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I did 435 easily last time on tren. IDK zackly what I can do now for a 1rm. I can still get 405 a coupla times fairly easily.  Anyhoo, in a few minutes, I'm gonna share an AP story about this one I met on bb site a whilst back.
> 
> It was quite a treat.  She was a real _keeper_.  It was a total surprise as I wasn't even expecting to hook up with anyone when I ran into her.  She had two personalities.  On the outside, she acted like a super straight christian, always posting scripture and praying for people in the prayer thread, yet having phone sex and sending out naked pictures to many different dudes in private.



LOL, nice. I remember you sending me pictures of that woman... She was pretty hot for her age... I would have hit it!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> LOL, nice. I remember you sending me pictures of that woman... She was pretty hot for her age... I would have hit it!


 
For the record. They weren't naked ones.  If you wanted those, all you'd have had to do is ask her.  They might as well have been in the member gallery at AM.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> That mix would have some dicks hard over at AM.


 
lol a placebo cocktail


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm working on this other older broad and hope to have another AP story after the weekend.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Yup, that gas has officially kicked in!
> 
> 
> i went apeshit on a payphone during my first test cycle. 5 weeks in and i felt like i had absolutely no patience.
> ...


 
Payphone? They still exist?

Did you pull a Jimmy when he heard that they killed Tommy? You know, greaseball shit.


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> For the record. They weren't naked ones.  If you wanted those, all you'd have had to do is ask her.  They might as well have been in the member gallery at AM.



LOL, yea shame they weren't naked. But why ask her when Big Daddy could hook me up?

Anyhow, was an awesome AP story. 

g/f gave my Jobless ass a haircut last night. Came out pretty good. So for payment she made me sleep with her. It was worth the 20$ i would have normally spent on a haircut 

I wonder if William got his Package yet... Fucking gay Mail ppl suck!

Oh, and Jay wanted me to nut inside the Roids Doll and Ship it to you Willy


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

Joe was all bent out of shape because the BN forums are down. 

He wants me to tell GJ that he's a not big.


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

Had to switch my Avatar... Simply had a hard time eating anymore.. And I made my Profile pic something Bangerang!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Jeez!  Sane's back in his gay mode.  Did that AP story turn you back gay?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> LOL, yea shame they weren't naked. But why ask her when Big Daddy could hook me up?
> 
> Anyhow, was an awesome AP story.
> 
> g/f gave my Jobless ass a haircut last night. Came out pretty good. So for payment she made me sleep with her. It was worth the 20$ i would have normally spent on her at McDonald's


 
 That's a lotta fukkin Big Macs!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I wonder what the upgrades will be?
> 
> Probably a program that instantly bans you if you use any profanity.
> 
> ...


 
I do like the green and black. It's just like our operating system here at work.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

So I did legs last night. Strength is improving, not like it was last year, freaking layoff. 

But I was able to do 385x3 for the last set on squats. 

I've also been working bi's like every other day. I want to improve them and get them huger. It's working out great, always pumped, my girl asked me if I was on gears. 

Wish I was.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

My next one will be test and tren.


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

Test E and Mdrol Rules!

I didn't buy my girl any BigMacs, but thats a good idea.. I think it's Buy 1 get 1 Free Whoppers!

Ever since my right knee feels like its gonna tear, I haven't done shit for leg training.. 

Turn gay? Kneegrow I was born this way!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

GJ, you would have a fieldday making fun of the notbigs at my gym. 

It's comical to watch.


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Probably so.  I can't really talk tho.  I APd the wifey the next day.  At least I know I'm somewhat depraved.  She actually believes she's a perfect Christian.  Singing in the church chior seems to wash away a week's worth of sins quite well for some folks.



A bath in fire couldn't wash away my fat girl memories


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

I've done a coupla fat chicks back in the day.  They do give the best dome and it all feels the same once you're in there.  They usually swaller also.

Hey sane, when was the last time you were with a dude?  Just be honest knig!


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Hey sane, when was the last time you were with a dude?  Just be honest knig!





Well, maybe before I answer that question you should read the Fantasy thread lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh shit!  I'm almost afraid to look.


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

NEW AP STORY!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/105473-sanesloot-presents-3.html


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Just took an awesome power nap.  Time to SFW!


----------



## independent (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Basically, it started off as a little harmless flirting. But as time went on, it got steamier and more intense. Eventually, she says I won't be online today, but you can give me a call. Soooo, I call her and we chat for a while. A couple days later, I called her again. This time, she starts talking all dirty, telling me how she'd suck me off and wants me in her ass, etc. Pretty soon, she's even bringing herself off on the phone. I just about had to change my shorts when that happened.
> 
> After a month or so of phone/cyber sex, I suggested that we meet. So, she says "can you come to ..........?" I'm like "I don't see why not." So, I said fuck it and made the drive out there. I get to the hotel (which she paid $100 for) and she just happens to walk up behind me. So, I'm like are you ....? She whispers "yes." She was trying to be really discreet in case she saw anyone she knew (she is still married afterall).  We get on the elevator and she just kinda stares at me, sort of speechless. I tried to make a little small talk, but she just steps up a little closer so I could kiss her, then we start making out in the elevator. Finally, we get up to the room and I sit down on the couch. Immediately, she's in my lap and we're at it again. Next, she says "that shirt needs to go." So, off it went. Then, her pants come off and she grabs my hand and says "I want you to feel what you do to me." Talk about a friggin' river!
> 
> ...



So theres the Keeper story, fucking awesome. She looked like she had a hot body. Feel free to send pussy pics.


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

About time this forum worked again.. Gotten so tired of talking to that fucking Pourto Rican on Google Chat


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

What are you fags doing tonight?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids, that's an awesome freaky tale.  I need to see pics of this ho.  

WillP, creatine, arginine and beta-alanine are placebos?  Someone call the authors of thousands upon thousands of peer reviewed scientific studies and let them know they got it all wrong.  Science is overrated, anyway.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> So theres the Keeper story, fucking awesome. She looked like she had a hot body. Feel free to send pussy pics.


 
I didn't post any AP stories for a long time because of her. She dug up a few old posts of mine back at AM, where I'd mentioned APing the wife and got all bent outta shape. But, shit it's not like I was phone sexing people and sending out naked pics left and right.  There was this one evening when I went to a cat house in Changchun with a coupla mates.  But, that wasn't something she needed to know about and stuff like that doesn't make for the best AP stories.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 19, 2010)

BTW, anyone else see the commercial for "Shoe-dini"?  Gilbert Gottfried does the voiceover and is hilarious.  Toward the end he's like "Shoe-dini....it's not just a shoe horn...it's a shoe horn on a stick!!!!"

Did a tough leg workout last night, gonna tear it up at this awesome exican joint for an early dinner in a min.  It's authentic Mexican w/ some killer ass salsa.  The kind of stuff you crave.  You can even buy some to go in a damn paper pepsi cup.


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

Bulk Nutrition Forums ROT IN HELL!!!


----------



## independent (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I didn't post any AP stories for a long time because of her. She dug up a few old posts of mine back at AM, where I'd mentioned APing the wife and got all bent outta shape. But, shit it's not like I was phone sexing people and sending out naked pics left and right.  There was this one evening when I went to a cat house in Changchun with a coupla mates.  But, that wasn't something she needed to know about and stuff like that doesn't make for the best AP stories.



I would rep you but this website sucks.  Dont forget the pussy pics.



NiagaraBalls said:


> Did a tough leg workout last night, gonna tear it up at this awesome exican joint for an early dinner in a min.  It's authentic Mexican w/ some killer ass salsa.  The kind of stuff you crave.  You can even buy some to go in a damn paper pepsi cup.



Good mexican food in Kansas?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 19, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would rep you but this website sucks. Dont forget the pussy pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good mexican food in Kansas?


 
Mexicans are in more places than you think. Johnson County is one of the more affluent counties in the country but this joint has 5 locations. Not even a chain, just a family ownedplace that was good enough that they were able to expand quite a bit.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 19, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Bulk Nutrition Forums ROT IN HELL!!!


 
LOL...let it go, man.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would rep you but this website sucks. Dont forget the pussy pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good mexican food in Kansas?


 
Funny thing is, when she left, I noticed a bottle of the hotel's hand lotion sitting on the night stand.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would rep you but this website sucks. Dont forget the pussy pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good mexican food in Kansas?


 


just like in ohio they think mexican food is taco bell


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 19, 2010)

Tis is actually really good Mexican.  Family owned and a lot of Mexicans eating there, etc.  Authentic stuff.  But for real, there's a pretty good amount of Mexicans in the KC area.  In KCMO there's an area called Argentine that's pretty much all Mexican and dotted w/ a ton of renowned Mex. joints.  It's not just steaks and BBQ here, although there's a shitload of that, too.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Tis is actually really good Mexican. Family owned and a lot of Mexicans eating there, etc. Authentic stuff. But for real, there's a pretty good amount of Mexicans in the KC area. In KCMO there's an area called Argentine that's pretty much all Mexican and dotted w/ a ton of renowned Mex. joints. It's not just steaks and BBQ here, although there's a shitload of that, too.


 
Ah just cuz they brown they mexican......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

That's the one good thing about all those fukkers sneaking over here.  We gotta a shitload of spic restaurants down here.  Get this.  There's this restaurant called stix.  It's a japanese/french joint.  The owner, this cat from Taiwan who's lived in the states for like 20 years had several of his relatives from Taiwan working for him and it was found that they were here illegally.  So, now the cat's been charged with hiring illegals and he's doing a  year at club fed.  30,000,000 illegal wetbacks here and they're sending this cat to the slammer for bringing his aunt over.  Talk about bullshit.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 19, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Ah just cuz they brown they mexican......


 
No, most Mexicans aren't quite brown anyway.  Many have very light skin, but that's beside the point.  This neighborhood is well known to be vast majority Mexican.  Just like there was a neighborhood called Polish Hill back home.  Everyone knew most residents were Polish....and not just because they were white.


----------



## independent (Feb 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Tis is actually really good Mexican.  Family owned and a lot of Mexicans eating there, etc.  Authentic stuff.  But for real, there's a pretty good amount of Mexicans in the KC area.  In KCMO there's an area called Argentine that's pretty much all Mexican and dotted w/ a ton of renowned Mex. joints.  It's not just steaks and BBQ here, although there's a shitload of that, too.



Have you had mexican food in California? I wish we had good bbq places.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> No, most Mexicans aren't quite brown anyway. Many have very light skin, but that's beside the point. This neighborhood is well known to be vast majority Mexican. Just like there was a neighborhood called Polish Hill back home. Everyone knew most residents were Polish....and not just because they were white.


 
awesome actividad in the CT . . what about some Mexican AP stories . . surely someone has done the Dirty Sanchez on a chick called Maria with the half-stuffed cheesey taco?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

I went to a cat house in Changchun.  It's crazy how those fukkers operate right out in the open.  This one joint had a neon woman out in front.  They  midas well have had a billboard with a puss on it.  My mate got the idea one nite.  We didn't know how to say hookers in Chinese, so this bloke googled the chinese character for prostitute and drew it on a piece of paper.  We hailed a cabbie and showed him the picture and he just kinda laughed and motioned for us to get in.  

We get to the cat house and the guy leeds us in and tells us it's gonna be 400RMB each.  I knew he was robbing us cuz we were foreigners, but I didn't know the going rate.  Anyhoo, we get upstairs and he shows us to a room with a big ass glass window with girls sitting around and tells us to pick one.  None of them were very impressive, so my mate's like "how do you ask if they have any others?"  So, I asked the guy and he said that's it.  My mate picked one out and I was like "awe fuck, that's the one I was gonna pick."  So, he said there were two he liked and he let me have her.  I take her to our room and we get all naked and she's asking me all kinds of questions, like have I been with a chinese chick, etc.  She looked so friggin young, so I asked her how old she was and she was like "shhhhhh! no no!"

Anyhoo, the AP was substandard.  I can't stand APing with a rubber and when she blew me, she kepts stopping to spit out the lubricant.  That was a major turn-off.  Afterward, she told me I could sleep there with her for an extra 500RMB.  I was like "yeah right LOL!"  If I were gonna do that, she'd have been massaging my shoulders and tossing my salad for the next 8 hours.  The AP wasn't all that, but it made for some good drunken stories down the road.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 19, 2010)

Never had Mex in Cali.  There's def awesome BBQ here.  My fav place is called Oklahoma Joe's.  They have this superb sammich called the Z-Man.  It's on a roll....smoked beef brisket, melted provalone, an onion ring and BBQ sauce.  Best shit ever!


----------



## independent (Feb 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Never had Mex in Cali.  There's def awesome BBQ here.  My fav place is called Oklahoma Joe's.  They have this superb sammich called the Z-Man.  It's on a roll....smoked beef brisket, melted provalone, an onion ring and BBQ sauce.  Best shit ever!



Smoked brisket. mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

SFChest just now. still no gains on the Flat Press with this Letro.. shit is destroying my sex drive and strength big time.. but i'm not losing strength.. However I did hit 255lbs x 2 while down there tonight. So I have something to be happy about.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Smoked brisket. mmmmmmmmmmmm.


 
pppfft . . brisket's for fat jews like Sane . .


 . .  anyways, I had a miserable couple of weeks of AP. . only twice! I had all these other broads lined up . . and they all fell through . .  felt like such a waste of fucking effort. 

lol, pissed this one kinda chucky broad off . . said I'd think about it if she tidied her minge up, dont dig a hairy vajayjay . . she said well there's plenty who do, I find someone else then . . yeah, best you do.

The problem being these broads get so many hits on the net, even if they're dropped-pie fuggly. They get this Madonna complex, see.

One chick I occassionally AP sent me through some examples . . these greasy old fucks wanting to lick pussy, offering cash and gifts! Ain't that prostitution???


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> No, most Mexicans aren't quite brown anyway. Many have very light skin, but that's beside the point. This neighborhood is well known to be vast majority Mexican. Just like there was a neighborhood called Polish Hill back home. Everyone knew most residents were Polish....and not just because they were white.


 
That was a joke you dirty spic jew... oh i'm spanish...lol i was just fucking with him. if u can't find good mex food in cali something is wrong..


----------



## independent (Feb 19, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> pppfft . . brisket's for fat jews like Sane . .



Thats why I like it.  Im just not fat like sane.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

This 51y/o milf e-mailed me eariler and wants to get together manana!  I hope it's not just a lunch howdy, get to know ya, kind of deal.  I'm hoping for more of a dinner, drinks, back to her place to bang it out kinda date!


----------



## independent (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> This 51y/o milf e-mailed me eariler and wants to get together manana!  I hope it's not just a lunch howdy, get to know ya, kind of deal.  I'm hoping for more of a dinner, drinks, back to her place to bang it out kinda date!



I hope her pussy doesnt look like a dried up prune.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

The last one was 50 and it wasn't.  So, I'm sure it's all good. The legz on this broad are 2 die 4. She does aerobics, pilates, and yogurt a lot. So, the body is pretty bangin'. She was all about hookin' up the first time I approached her. She also made it clear she like younger dudes. I'm figuring she's g2g.


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> The last one was 50 and it wasn't.  So, I'm sure it's all good. The legz on this broad are 2 die 4. She does aerobics, pilates, and yogurt a lot. So, the body is pretty bangin'. She was all about hookin' up the first time I approached her. She also made it clear she like younger dudes. I'm figuring she's g2g.



Get er Done!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I hope her pussy doesnt look like a dried up prune.


 
GILF is an untapped resource man! As roids says, some of these broads keep themselves in tip-top shape and ain't shy!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Werd!  I haven't done a gilf yet.  But, these two are old enough to be gilfs.  You don't want just any oldie tho.  They gotta be the ones that w/o and keep themselves up.  Those are typically the ones that go for younger dudes.  And, they aims to please.


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

If you want to nail a GILF, then come over to my city. You'll find many black women in their  early 40's with grandchildren... There were a couple I wanted to fuck... But black girls love big dicks... I don't think it'd workout so well


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

+1 I'd rather AP a hot GILF than the chubby Negresses Sane pokes his shit-stained fingers into


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> +1 I'd rather AP a hot GILF than the chubby Negresses Sane pokes his shit-stained fingers into



ehh, you're small. Get your weight up


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

sane pokes them fatties.  GJ (aka JayV) is the one banging them negritas.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2010)

Long ass day at work......


Day-off from SFW..........got da Sour Deez burnin'........and a glass of River Grove Merlot(15% Alc/Vol) 

Gonna get nice and buzzed before I head out to the tanning bed where da little hot 19 yr olds work.


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> and a glass of River Grove Merlot(15% Alc/Vol)



Thats a High Alc%  Does it effect the taste any?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Thats a High Alc% Does it effect the taste any?


 
No, it tastes great......Normally a $16 bottle, but they're blowin' em out at the local Sav-Mart here for $1.99/bottle.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

That's some high alc.  I've had some german beer that was  13%.  That shit tastes like someone thowed a shot of vodka in it.

I been hittin up the t-bed lately also.  I wanna get some colour on me for the milf huntin'.  Kinda diggin' the single life nowadays.  Might have to tell the ole lady to stay in Chiner for a while longer.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> ehh, you're small. Get your weight up


 
since you're 60% BF, and Im about 13-14%, I'd say you need to think about that 


GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> col*ou*r.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> That's some high alc. I've had some german beer that was 13%. That shit tastes like someone thowed a shot of vodka in it.
> 
> I been hittin up the t-bed lately also. I wanna get some colour on me for the milf huntin'. Kinda diggin' the single life nowadays. Might have to tell the ole lady to stay in Chiner for a while longer.


 
Im waiting still for my MelatoninII from those slack cunt Sten homos . . . that package better be overflowing with free shit, they charged me $50 postage 

I'm guessing it makes your junk tan too?


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

Colour lol

I'm working on Lowering my BF%... just give me some Time.

Roids, tell your wife to piss off and stay in Chiner Town forever so you can smash more GIFL Tail

1.99$ lol thats insane.. is that even legal for them to sell it at that price?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I'm guessing it makes your junk tan too?


 
You want your junk tan??


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> 1.99$ lol thats insane.. is that even legal for them to sell it at that price?


 
I don't know, but there is 2 shopping carts full of various wines like that(all $1.99) in the front of the store......gonna hit it up after tanning and Prolly buy a dozen bottles before it's gone.


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

Fuck yea. For that price it doesn't matter if they suck... You might get lucky and get some nice shit.


WHERES MY STEN ORDER?



Post number 666!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Werd! She called this evening. It's wierd when you been chasing other tailpipe. It makes you less attentive to your woman. I just kept thinking about this new milf/gilf opportunidad.

I been writting like that since I was in Chiner. The students would get all confused otherwise, cuz that's the way they wrote in english.  It becomes a habbit after a while.  Also, the cap might get confused otherwise.

If that stuff makes your junk tan, it might not be a good thing. The chicks are gonna be expecting you to be hung like a nigger.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Bulk Nutrition Forums ROT IN HELL!!!


 
 looks like it already is

I got your package today. Thanks!!! 

I took some of the placebos and repped out 785lb 13 times on incline bench.

Mad pumps too!!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

Right now i'm just home.. me and the g/f got in a fight. So i'm home tonight sipping on some Irish Cream watching Comedy Central.

Not an ideal night, but i'll survive


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> looks like it already is
> 
> I got your package today. Thanks!!!
> 
> ...



Awesome! Did you like the other shit i added?  Eyeball freaky?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Awesome! Did you like the other shit i added? Eyeball freaky?


 
I like the shotglass and Lite thing. I was wondering about the eyeball. I hope you didn't shove that up a fat girls ass.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Have you tried out the roids doll yet?  I'm just curious to know if it's as good as he claims.


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

heh, nah i didn't

It was just some shit i didn't want. But you'll see about how fucking terrible those Morph pills are.... awful trash


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

Some guy just bit it hard downhill skiing on the Orympics.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Right now i'm just home.. me and the g/f got in a fight. So i'm home tonight sipping on some Irish Cream watching Comedy Central.
> 
> Not an ideal night, but i'll survive


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Did he pull a Sonny Bono and become one with a tree?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Right now i'm just home.. me and the g/f got in a fight. So i'm home tonight sipping on some Irish Cream


 
Is his last name O'Bryan or some shit?


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

lol

IM NOT GAY!

I like fat Chicks!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You want your junk tan??


 
I dont think you get a choice in the matter with the MelII . .   hung like a black man, best my junk be coloured like one too  

. . might start robbing grocery stores and mouthing off to old blokes on the bus too


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 19, 2010)

No tan lines w/ the M2 but it looks more even that way, anyway.  Speaking of junk and M2, you're gonna love the wood and libido spike w/ .5 mg or 1 mg. dosages.  I mentioned before I once got a miscalculated dose of like 7 mg.  I was an absolute beast in the sack.  Granite hard and took forever to nut.  If the stuff was cheap enough I'd be tempted to run that dose every weekend!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Fukkin wierd.  The milf e-mails me 4 hours ago talking about hookin up manana, then I can't get her to answer the effin phone this evening.

Yo nick, you're down under.  Can't you just go lay out in the yard and get your tan on or go to a t-bed?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Fukkin wierd. The milf e-mails me 4 hours ago talking about hookin up manana, then I can't get her to answer the effin phone this evening.
> 
> Yo nick, you're down under. Can't you just go lay out in the yard and get your tan on or go to a t-bed?


 
That's cause some nigga is longdicking her right now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Fukkin wierd. The milf e-mails me 4 hours ago talking about hookin up manana, then I can't get her to answer the effin phone this evening.


 
that shit happens all the time . . it's called 2nd thoughtz . . or some nigger is taking her up the clacker



Roids1 said:


> Yo nick, you're down under. Can't you just go lay out in the yard and get your tan on or go to a t-bed?


 

yeah I go to the beach, but I get sick of sweating like a rapist all the time . . I like the idea of pinning for tan and wood


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

It's all good nigz! She just called and we're on for tomorrow nite around 7:30ish!  It's looking good so far. But, she has two teenage kids. I'm hoping they're gonna be with dad or some shit tomorrow so this can be a dinner and back to her pad date.

I'll def be dropping some VitC just in case!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> It's all good nigz! She just called and we're on for tomorrow nite around 7:30ish!  It's looking good so far. But, she has two teenage kids. I'm hoping they're gonna be with dad or some shit tomorrow so this can be a dinner and back to her pad date.
> 
> I'll def be dropping some VitC just in case!








Smile, Bob.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the junk.  But, VitC is good insurance, especially if you're on gears and have had a couple drinks.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

at the very least get some head in the car if you don't have anywhere to fuck

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

What's better the Liq V or Liq C??


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> at the very least get some head in the car if you don't have anywhere to fuck
> 
> GICH!


 
I'm thinking that could easily be a possibilidad. This broad reminds me eerily of the keeper. She even sounds like her on the phone, same exact southern draw and middle aged woman voice. It's pretty hot IMO. When I first talked to her, she was surprised that I had a Bama accent also.

I've never actually taken a V.  What do y'all think?  How does V stand up to VitC?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Nothing wrong with the junk. But, VitC is good insurance, especially if you're on gears and have had a couple drinks.


 
+ you get to fucking destroy the bitch . . ga-run-teed she'll be walking like John Wayne in the morn

lol, at her age she'll be dragging a rectal prolapse behind her after Roids completes his seek n destroy mission


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2010)

Good luck Roids.......Drop da "C" fer sure..........if worse comes to worse you can jerk to Redtube til' the skin comes off when you get home. 


Got the sweet tanning bed buzz goin......should be relaxing. 

Takin' a break from da chick this weekend.........gonna have to Pinn myself on Sun..........will use a 23g to get the 2ml thru instead of a 25g when she does it. ............Anyhoo(fuck, did I just type that).......be back later with River Grove Merlot in hand to listen to you knigg-knoggs talk about Gilfs and other types of debauchery.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Nothing wrong with the junk.  But, VitC is good insurance, especially if you're on gears and have had a couple drinks.



You're talking about Vitamin C? Seriously?

I never heard that....but I will go purchase some oranges immediately.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Werd!  Both the wife and the last one said that with VitC, it was like I was poking the liver.  It's amazing shit.  But, I hear you can practically cut a diamond with the V.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> You're talking about Vitamin C? Seriously?
> 
> I never heard that....but I will go purchase some oranges immediately.


 
You know what we're talking about neegro.  But, good luck with them oranges.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Werd! Both the wife and the last one said that with VitC, it was like I was poking the liver. It's amazing shit. But, I hear you can practically cut a diamond with the V.


 
"V" gives diamond cutting wood, but the sensation and longevity are better with "C" IMO.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

Fuck it, take both!!!

GICH!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

I had this stuff called "Stiff Nights" a while back that I used. It made the sensation a lot better and gave me insane wood. But, it apparently had stims in it and I was lying awake till fukkin 3am after plowing the ole lady. I also came within a coupla minutes. 

For some reason, I'm always quicker on the gun with the wife. I think it's cuz she's tighter than some of the others. I always last longer with others for some reason.

Shit! I just realized that sounded a lil scummy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

aye, it's a long night pounding bucket-fannied trollops


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2010)

What's up with the "code", lol! For somebody who didn't know any better, they'd think you were talking about *"Viagra"* and *"Cialis"*!

go ahead...take the hook...there it is....bite the hook....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 19, 2010)

I've had real deal C and V from when the gf worked for a dr's office that had samples.  She and other staffers would lift a sample pack here and there for fun times.  The real shit is better for sure.  Research stuff is good but def. a step down as far as reliability.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I had this stuff called "Stiff Nights" a while back that I used. It made the sensation a lot better and gave me insane wood. But, it apparently had stims in it and I was lying awake till fukkin 3am after plowing the ole lady. I also came within a coupla minutes.
> 
> For some reason, I'm always quicker on the gun with the wife. I think it's cuz she's tighter than some of the others. I always last longer with others for some reason.
> 
> Shit! I just realized that sounded a lil scummy.


 
I know just what you mean. With the wife or gf it's secure, comfortable. With other bitches you're thinking of what if I get caught or maybe I shouldn't be doing this, that distracts you.

I also think it's natural for AP to be a little awkward at first with any ho unless you're severely backedup.

And of course some bitches are just looser than others.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

These Danish and Canadian curling bitches aren't that bad looking/body. I'd spray them up for sure!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I've had real deal C and V from when the gf worked for a dr's office that had samples. She and other staffers would lift a sample pack here and there for fun times. The real shit is better for sure. Research stuff is good but def. a step down as far as reliability.


 
Im hearing ya . . I'll never be buying from those curry-munching niggers again


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, that's eggsakly what it is.  You can more fully enjoy the AP with the wife, so you pop quicker.  With strange puss, you're a lil tense, wanting to please her and hoping not to get caught at the same time.  

I had some guilt feelings the first time, with the last one.  But, the next time it felt fairly natural.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> What's up with the "code", lol! For somebody who didn't know any better, they'd think you were talking about *"Viagra"* and *"Cialis"*!
> 
> go ahead...take the hook...there it is....bite the hook....


 

it goes back to other forums where wankers like Niagra would ban all the interesting topics and words


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Yeah, that's eggsakly what it is. You can more fully enjoy the AP with the wife, so you pop quicker. With strange puss, you're a lil tense, wanting to please her and hoping not to get caught at the same time.
> 
> I had some guilt feelings the first time, with the last one. But, the next time it felt fairly natural.


 
Word, once you get used to it and bang one a few times it gets more comfortable. You know what she likes and you tell her what you like etc.

Of course some bitches fuck so hot that you bust no matter what. 

Sometimes the feeling of strange puss is enough to bust a nut.

I think the best moment ever is pulling down some chicks undies and looking at her puss for the first time.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

lol awesome

I met one broad off that site. Banged her good. Cute little blonde.

How's she look?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Her body is smokin.  But, I haven't seen a good face shot.  It prolly won't happen tho if she lives in Nashville.  That's a 3+ hour drive from here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

"I like gears, prip, merlot, LHJO, ap, vitc, vikes and gich on the weekdays. On Sunday I go to church "


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

I wonder WTF the cap ran off to. He must be on a similar time zone as I was in Chiner.

Edit: Nevermind

What time is it down under?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> "I like gears, prip, merlot, LHJO, ap, vitc, vikes and gich on the weekdays. On Sunday I go to church "


 
You musta read my OBC profile?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

It's probably like Tuesday over there. 

I feel like drinking... beer or liquor?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Just go grab some natty ices.  That's kind of in between.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

Stores closed. I have MGD, Bud, and Stella Artwat in the fridge.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 19, 2010)

Told you guys OBC was legit.  Most of them have been one and dones, but I did meet the 42 yr old there.  That's been goin on since Summer.  All in all a very solid site.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Stores closed. I have MGD, Bud, and Stella Artwat in the fridge.


 
That should get the job done.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Told you guys OBC was legit. Most of them have been one and dones, but I did meet the 42 yr old there. That's been goin on since Summer. All in all a very solid site.


 
Up here the selection is shit. Nothing but fat negresses and nasty puerto rican chicks. 

The blonde I sprayed up was like a diamond in the rough. I haven't been on there in a couple years.

CL is better for puss.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

sat 12:45 . .  I got 11 days of 12hr shifts lined up . . pennace paid for 3 weeks off . 


.  starting this Anabolic Diet monday . .  no fkg carbs for 4 days, then smashing it for 3 days . . Im going to be a wallowing bucket of shit for those days . . but still getting paid


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

But, on craigslist, you gotta pay for it do you not?  I looked on there once and the ones that wanted to "hook up" were either fakes or seemed to be fags asking for naked pics.

match.com seems to have all legit profiles.  But, most of them are looking for sum10 long term.  I've gotten some good bytes from there, but most of them seem to be look for a long term deal.  The milf was a friggin jewel tho.  I increased the age range to 51 and she just popped up.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

That's the thing about CL. There are a ton of fakes and hookers but there are also legit girls on there that just wanna fuck.

You just have to keep at it and eventually you'll get a bite.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 19, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> sat 12:45 . .  I got 11 days of 12hr shifts lined up . . pennace paid for 3 weeks off .
> 
> 
> .  starting this Anabolic Diet monday . .  no fkg carbs for 4 days, then smashing it for 3 days . . Im going to be a wallowing bucket of shit for those days . . but still getting paid


fuck that,.. i would be miserable w/o my carbs....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

what's the chances of banging up some jew like Fran Descher? I wpuld do my best Mr Sheffield-on-tren impersonation


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2010)

Tan-on bytches..........little 20 yr old hottie was so nice at the Tan Palace......asking me how the night was going and asking me what I had planned for the night...........She's like "follow me, I'll show you to your bed"...........The whole 15 min. sesh I had glass-cutting wood thinking about her tight 20 yr. old ass and little landing strip puss..........nice fake bombs too...........

Anyway........the whole 2 carts of wine were fuckin' gone

There was one left that had a small leak that she gave me for $.99

Anyway........Milfs at the pool tommorrow if the weather is nice.........Merlot and Sushi right now.


----------



## pitman (Feb 19, 2010)

hi my natty fucks !!!! hemmoroids 1  captain fish licks ponytail..negronuts


----------



## pitman (Feb 19, 2010)

don't none of you deprived fucks work ????


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 20, 2010)

Will, get back on OBC these days.  It did used to be a lot more dem oriented but less so these days.  Some hot ass white chick is the "face of obc" now.  Used to be some half dem called mobeeze or something. I think they realized they needed to expand their appeal.

Alan, by all rights, you shoulda tagged that tan joint bitch.  I say lay some game on her next time she asks about your plans.  We need more AP stories.

GJ, funny pic.  I'll agree a lot of supps are more or less placebo, but creatine and beta-alanine are definitely exceptions.


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a Kilo of that Mono and i never use it... just seems like it doesn't nothing.

Never tried that beta stuff. Will it give me Big Status?

Epistane = Gyno Killer!


GJ =


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 20, 2010)

I get the occasional email from OBC saying I have new matches but they're fucking nasty, negresses from the Bronx etc.

Maybe the pickings are better in KC but up here it's like all the ghetto bitches and white trash nasty fat bitches signed up.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 20, 2010)

I get those e-mails from OBC also.  If they're hot, then the profile is usually fake.  The legit ones are usually fugly, obese, or both.


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2010)

Just got my Stenlabs order in.

On the Superbowl Sale buy 1 get 1 free, i paid for 2 Clomiphenes 60ml/50mg and should have received 4 Clomiphene 60ml/50mg

However I received 4 Clomiphene 30ml/50mg

fucking worthless niggers had 2 weeks to make my shit right, and they send me the wrong trash... DAMN they suck assshole


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm fukkin wore out today.  My boyz friggin came in at 5am and woke my ass up.  Everytime I'd start to drift back to sleep, they'd start yelling and jumping around and shit.  Goddamn!  I hope I'm in descent shape for my milf hook-up 2nite.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 20, 2010)

But $33 for testE @ 250mg/ml is pretty damn goodd, even if the C/S blows.  I'm a little skeptical if it's really 250 at that price.


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2010)

yea Genxxl is for the Gears

Stenlabs is the one who just fucked me.. and yes i already emailed them with the current issue.

I'm so pissed off that I could Bench Press Jay's fat mother x 10!


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2010)

How do you call the company?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 20, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Powernap!
> 
> You think Ap fa sho?
> 
> ...


 
I'm hoping for AP.  Most broads at that age know that they're gonna have to sling some leg if they wanna keep you interested.  Plus, they're not worried about stupid shit like if you'll think bad of them.

I'm hoping this isn't gonna be a typical get to know ya dinner kinda thing.  She suggested that we "get together" after the first e-mail I sent and hasn't been shy about contacting me, so I'm thinking she's prolly up for it.


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I'm hoping for AP.  Most broads at that age know that they're gonna have to sling some leg if they wanna keep you interested.  Plus, they're not worried about stupid shit like if you'll think bad of them.
> 
> I'm hoping this isn't gonna be a typical get to know ya dinner kinda thing.  She suggested that we "get together" after the first e-mail I sent and hasn't been shy about contacting me, so I'm thinking she's prolly up for it.



She is old. She is tired of doing the 5 week chill before AP BS.. She just wants to chill for a few mins, then have you pound it out.

I just got a letter in the mail saying i'll be receiving an additional 25$ a week thanks to Obama and his Fellow Nigs


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I said call the CC (credit card) company if THEY (stenlabs) wont rectify the situation
> 
> Faggot!



Oh right. I just got done doing that about some Porn charge that i didn't want. so maybe i'll do that if these niggers dont straighten this out.. and i dont wanna wait until my next order for it to be fixed.


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Was it for http://www.TommyDxxx.com ??



No, i like my men with big smooth muscles. Plus I like my men with a Natural tan

However, i just got a response from Sten and they will be shipping me out 2 Vials of 60ml Clomiphenes and another 60ml vial Tamoxifen.. so if anyone wants one of these things.. since i have extra, i'll sell'em cheap. 10$


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 20, 2010)

I bet they hook you up proper for it Sane.  Personally, unless I need something NOW I'm fine w/ a messed up order if someone is gonna make it up to me w/ free shit.  I always try to order stuff I'll need later and stay stocked as far as having what I need on hand already.  That way I'm never in a bind if an order doesn't go smoothly.

Prob not doing much this weekend.  Supposed to get a bunch of snow here.  I hope not.  Sick of Winter already and don't wanna be cockblocked from getting to the gym, etc.


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea Mr. Balls, They were supposed to send me a 60ml Tamox for originally screwing up my order... now since they only sent me a 30ml Tamox, they are going to "make sure" they send me a 60ml Tamox.. So i got plenty of Tamox..

Anyhow BN Forums BURN!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 20, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Was it for http://www.TommyDxxx.com ??


 
 That's why TommyD stopped moderating over at Bnut!  His found a new gig!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 20, 2010)

Speaking of Sten, I was looking at the bottle of Levitra they sent me recently and I'm wondering how it is.  Al, I think I saw a post a while ago where they sent you one, too.  Have you tried it out?  I saw you said the V was good so I'm curious about this one.  The bottle says it's 30 ml. but looks a little smaller.  Plus it has a pump.  I assume one pump is 1 ml. but hard to say for sure.  Any feedback?


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2010)

Where Should I go and what should I get to make my Penis Strong Like Bull?


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Where Should I go and what should I get to make my Penis Strong Like Bull?


 get a dog bone sewed into the thing you call a penis.... hy my addicting none working fucks !!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2010)

beta alanine never did fuck all apart from the tingles.  

Creatine mono + BCAAs for staples . . partioners like Anabolic Pump work for me as well, but only if the price is right


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 20, 2010)

I've seen results w/ adding beta-alanine to creatine, moreso than results from creatine alone.  It's mostly delayed burn/fatigue.  Good for an extra rep or two in my experience.  I've been using WMS and GMS w/ the above lately w/ good results.  Gotta drink a ton of water w/ it but it makes a diff.  Especially useful in PCT when you're trying to stave off loss of strength, etc.  So far I've held onto it pretty well at 11 days in.  About to hit up a back workout.

In other matters, Ron Paul won the 2012 presidential straw poll at CPAC.  Very encouraging!  If anyone has been following the events there, you may have heard Rick Santorum's name.  I actually interned in his district office when I was a freshman and he was my congressman.  Very solid guy.  I'd love to see him run some day.  He's been in the House and Senate, so has a lot of experience.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 20, 2010)

No politics in the clean thread!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> No politics in the clean thread!!!


 
damn straight no politics . .  LHJO reps to willp


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 20, 2010)

Fair enough.  No comments about how gears should be legal and that prohormone bans suck.  FDA and customs criticisms count as politics too.  Politics is than candidates and elections.


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

awwwww, fuck politics will get you shanked bitch !!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Fair enough. No comments about how gears should be legal and that prohormone bans suck. FDA and customs criticisms count as politics too. Politics is than candidates and elections.


 
yes, take that shit elsewhere


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 20, 2010)

Free food in March if you have a Chik-Fil-A near you.  They have grilled chicken, wraps and other half healthy options.  If you're bulking, the spicy crispy chicken sammich is awesome.  Found this link to explain the deal.  GICH!


Chick-Fil-A March Mania (Buy1MealGet1Free) deals at Dealighted


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Free food in March if you have a Chik-Fil-A near you. They have grilled chicken, wraps and other half healthy options. If you're bulking, the spicy crispy chicken sammich is awesome. Found this link to explain the deal. GICH!
> 
> 
> Chick-Fil-A March Mania (Buy1MealGet1Free) deals at Dealighted


wowww great boring fuckin search niaegro balls..we all know where the fuck kfc is.!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 20, 2010)

You watchin' UFC 110, Jake........It's live at Acer Arena in Sydney....

Two headliners:



*Wanderlei Silva** vs. 

 **Michael Bisping**[1]* 

* 

 Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. 

 Cain Velasquez[1]* 


I like Velasquez in the main bout.......


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2010)

yep


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2010)

I think we have it at camp tonight . . which notBig do you think will win?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 20, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I think we have it at camp tonight . . which notBig do you think will win?


 

Nogueira and Velasquez are far from Not-bigs.....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 20, 2010)

Roads were a little slick so I ended up staying in and hitting up a dumbbell shoulder workout instead.  I don't usually do a lot of direct delt work, so it's a good thing for me to hit them directly now and then.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Nogueira and Velasquez are far from Not-bigs.....


 
 are these guys tested for Gears?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 20, 2010)

You can watch UFC 110 here:  ATDHE.Net - Watch Free Live Sports TV............local Aussie 

*George Sotiropoulos**[1]*  is about to mix it up with Joe "Daddy" Stevenson.


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You can watch UFC 110 here: ATDHE.Net - Watch Free Live Sports TV............local Aussie
> 
> *George Sotiropoulos**[1]* is about to mix it up with Joe "Daddy" Stevenson.


ponyboy will you hold me ??


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

whats up did bisping lose his fagot ass.?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm I wonder if Roids is balls deep in grandma as I type this. That motherfucker better not have let us down... I want a fucking story tomorrow


In other news, tonight I went to see some low end pro wrestling. Hacksaw Jim Duggan was there. He's old but still put on a good show.


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Hmm I wonder if Roids is balls deep in grandma as I type this. That motherfucker better not have let us down... I want a fucking story tomorrow
> 
> 
> In other news, tonight I went to see some low end pro wrestling. Hacksaw Jim Duggan was there. He's old but still put on a good show.


gooo watch mma on ppv wrestling is for faggots...or little boys trying to be fags like their daddy's or women that need extra dicks...where do you fit in at..?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 20, 2010)

I could give a shit about either to tell you the truth. 

Are you one of those guys that thinks he's a hardass just because you watch MMA? Do you wear Tapout clothes and have a sticker on your car too?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I could give a shit about either to tell you the truth.
> 
> Are you one of those guys that thinks he's a hardass just because you watch MMA? Do you wear Tapout clothes and have a sticker on your car too?


 
I seen some reality show about those tapout faGs . . even wear their gayarse makeup outside of the ring . . wtf is that all about?

+1 on roids GILF AP biz . . hopefully he'll get a gummy and smash her zimmer frame !


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, he'd better come through for us.  Just got done watching Scarface.  All time classic.  I can remember watching that thing in the theater.  Me, my brother and cousin were young as hell and sneaked into it from a diff flick we were supposed to be seeing.  Good times.


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2010)

She's ok.. Maybe if she went on Whopper Binge I'd hit..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

I had a lovely date last night. Goddammit! She made it clear she wants to go out again. She says "well, I call me soon, or I can call you. Also said "you'll have to come out to Jasper soon." It's a little neck town about 50 miles west of here. There'd At least there aren't any restaurants out there where I'd drop another $70 bucks. But, there damn well better be some AP waiting if I'm heading out there. IDK, she was pretty hot, a little red and kinda quiet, not a whole lotta personalidad, but that's ok. I'll prolly give it another go. We'll see.

There was apparently sum10 wrong with the spaghetti I had.  I woke up at 4am with bad heartburn, blowing it out from both ends.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

eerbody must be in church right now.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 21, 2010)

Fuck that shit man. Looks like she wants a relationship and not an AP thing.

I guess you can give her one more shot to redeem herself. If nothing happens then, just move on to the next one.

Last thing you need is to waste your money and time. 

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

Wird!  I don't need that.  Most older broads are aware tho that they gotta sling some leg to keep a guy around.  It's not like it was when they were 25.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear, Roids

Now you know the Gilfs I deal with all the time........which is why(I know it sounds bad) I stick to chicks in thier 20's......Gilfs are all effed up in the head from years and years of Dudes like Roids and I abusing them

Chicks in thier 20's have thier own type of drama, but it's an easier type to deal with.......just feed em sum booze and put a cock in thier mouth


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pulling for Ron Paul. Mitt Romney is my second choice. I also think Hillary will prolly run against Obama in the next D primary since he's such a looser ass prez. So whatta you guys think about this whole health care bill?

Nothing like some good ole politics!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 21, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Yeah, I'm pulling for Ron Paul. Mitt Romney is my second choice. I also think Hillary will prolly run against Obama in the next D primary since he's such a looser ass prez. So whatta you guys think about this whole health care bill?
> 
> Nothing like some good ole politics!


 
If I could I would neg you for this.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> If I could I would neg you for this.


 
+ 1,000,000


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 21, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Wird! I don't need that. Most older broads are aware tho that they gotta sling some leg to keep a guy around. It's not like it was when they were 25.


 
Another thing to think about is that guys her age aren't all horned up like we are. So you'll have to throw in some hints like you LHJO 5 times a day.

Remind her that you're not into keeping old ladies companies, it's no community service gig.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Remind her that you're not into keeping old ladies companies, it's no community service gig.


 
Roids is gonna become an expert at Gin Rummy.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 21, 2010)

Agreed, dropping 70 is def for the birds.  Did she ever say she was down for AP in the online or phone convos?  I even get pissed if I have a lunch date that doesn't pan out.  Too Short said it best "I'll take you out to the finest restaurant, buy you any damn thing that you want.  You want flowers?  I'll buy your ass a rose, but later on you comin' out them panty hose."

GHCH (glad he could help)


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> i can picture her and roids playing footsy under the table at Church Bingo during their next date.


 
Werd!  I'll prolly let her drive so we can be sure to get a good parking place where ever we go.  The sr. citizens discount helped on the meal also.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> This one was full blooded jamaican, accent and everything. .


 
I had one like that like 8 yrs ago........I don't wanna talk about how nice the head and tight poon were........and the way they talk made me pop in no time.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> word.
> 
> I think Andrew Dice Clay Said it best here.....
> 
> ...


 





We used to watch this all the time when it first came out on HBO. 






YouTube Video













"and think about the Chinese,c'mon...ha ha...put a piece of gum on it"


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 21, 2010)

"Rover took over.......OHHHHH!!!!!"


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> At least he's not as cheap as sanesloot, hitting up the Burger king drive-thru for $0.99 cheeseburgers then AP in an alleyway btwn dumpsters.
> 
> Thats another con for an older sophisticated chick. You gotta Woooo em. Theyre cultured and not hormonally driven.
> 
> ...


 
I wish I had taken the broad to BK after the bill last night.  I coulda bought another round of 'tides with that $70.

I've never dated a coloured chick before.  Only asians and honkies.  Post up some of those AP pics anyhoo.  We've all seen an uncircumscribed cock b4.  Besides sane's prolly dying to see you without the hat covering your junk.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2010)

'Bout to shoot 2ml Test E with a 23g in the glute in a couple here.

Chicks not here this weekend so I gotta go with a 23g instead of a 25g when she does it.......It won't hurt my wittle butt with a 23g will it??...Oh no, I'm sooo scared


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I had a lovely date last night. Goddammit! She made it clear she wants to go out again. She says "well, I call me soon, or I can call you. Also said "you'll have to come out to Jasper soon." It's a little neck town about 50 miles west of here. There'd At least there aren't any restaurants out there where I'd drop another $70 bucks. But, there damn well better be some AP waiting if I'm heading out there. IDK, she was pretty hot, a little red and kinda quiet, not a whole lotta personalidad, but that's ok. I'll prolly give it another go. We'll see.
> 
> There was apparently sum10 wrong with the spaghetti I had. I woke up at 4am with bad heartburn, blowing it out from both ends.


 she doesn't need no personality, you will make that up for her.....


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

hey my niddle poking fucks...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2010)

no AP roids? I feel your pain champ. Nothing like investing time and hard-earned money without laying down the cockage.

I would be straight with this broad. Say "hey, Im a little disappointed I didnt get to bang that arse of yours. If we meet again, are you going to disappoint me?"

Bitches are queen of the guilt trip . . throw that shit back in her face. You'll know either way which way to go forward.

GICH!


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

queerjesus a horneylonelywolf


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2010)

No probs with a 23g..........2ml is the most I've ever done by myself........the penetration was painless.........just pumping it thru the needle for about a minute is what was a little painful(goin' slow is good and bad)........anyway.......done........ready for a toke of AFGOO. 

Forgot to swab the rubber stopper with alc. was my only fuck-up.........hopefully no infection will happen.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2010)

galloping knob-rot is the biggest risk to Senior citizens!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> galloping knob-rot is the biggest risk to Senior citizens!


 



I'm not a Senior Cit. you dilly-whacker.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm not a Senior Cit. you dilly-whacker.


 
take a chill pill you chrome-domed gear head. . . it was a generalised comment. 

You may know some Seniors and decide to warn them of the danger 


GICH!


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

any fuckin hoo.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

Sup sippers! Werd, pretty bummed out on the non AP gilf hook-up. That's 1ML of VitC that went for nothing but a coupla rounds of LHJO with xhamster. I'll try the cap's advice. I prolly should've done that the first time now that I think about it. But fuck it! Hind sight's always perfecto.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, I generally feel them out as to what they're up for before I really suggest getting together.  You do lose a few that way but it's a more efficient method of finding the real ones.


----------



## dayday87 (Feb 21, 2010)

last couple times ive tried posting it says im posting a poll and needs to be viewed by a moderator.. Whats the deal?


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> last couple times ive tried posting it says im posting a poll and needs to be viewed by a moderator.. Whats the deal?


 your a hillbilly takes a minute to go upyounder...anyhoo...


----------



## dayday87 (Feb 21, 2010)

pitman said:


> i r a fuckin retard fag that takes it up the ass bye a pitbool cuz im a fuckin fag





Try again.


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Try again.


 day day nigger that's getting old !!!!!!!


----------



## dayday87 (Feb 21, 2010)

pitman said:


> day day nigger that's getting old !!!!!!!




Kinda like everytime you fucking post, right?

And Roids you talking about Jasper,TN? LOL nigg lives like 3 hours from me. Jasper is like 45min from chattanooga.


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Kinda like everytime you fucking post, right?
> 
> And Roids you talking about Jasper,TN? LOL nigg lives like 3 hours from me. Jasper is like 45min from chattanooga.


anyhoo fuck..


----------



## Perdido (Feb 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Roids is gonna become an expert at Gin Rummy.



Got dayem thats


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Got dayem thats


WOOW IM STUCK HERE WITH MY HAND ON MY COCK, FINGER UP MY ASS PEOPLE TALKING BOUT ME IN A MEAN NASTY BUT NICE WAY and im still fuckin lonely  fuck me !!!!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 21, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> i can picture her and roids playing footsy under the table at Church Bingo during their next date.


 
 then maybe he'll drive her around town too


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 21, 2010)

pitman said:


> WOOW IM STUCK HERE WITH MY HAND ON MY COCK, FINGER UP MY ASS PEOPLE TALKING BOUT ME IN A MEAN NASTY BUT NICE WAY and im still fuckin lonely  fuck me !!!!!!!



Next time sit on both hands until they fall asleep.  GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 21, 2010)

Roids, talk to her today? Did she say she had a splendid time?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, she said it was just grand but she had to leave her teeth in the glass all day today after that meal. I gotta take her somewhere with softer food next time.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe you should skip dinner and just jump into dessert. Give her some throat yogurt. 

So did you send her a picture of your cock yet via text? 

I suggest you do that. It'll get you laid and or save you another $70!

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 21, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Maybe you should skip dinner and just jump into dessert. Give her some throat yogurt.
> 
> So did you send her a picture of your cock yet via text?
> 
> ...



That sort of pic is best sent prior to even meeting.  It lets them know in advance what you're down for.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

Werd! I sent her an e-mail earlier. I haven't heard from her. If she doesn't respond, I'll send her the dick pic. She did say that about 60% of the guys on there ask for nekkid pics on about the 2nd e-mail and many of them do send dick pics. 

Maybe if I'd done that, I'd have gotten AP already.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 21, 2010)

See, she's hinting she wants to see your junk!

Or just have Sane do it for you. I know he's got a picture of it already. lol


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2010)

Prolly would have.. I send the pic along with the usual "Hi my name is Saney. Would u like to sleep with me between an alley after a Big Mac?"


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

Werd. Come to think of it, sane actually posted a pic of his junk back at Bnut. Maybe I'll just send her that one. 

I know she's not gonna come right out and ask, so I guess I'm sposed to just go ahead and send it. I hear that is a big turn on.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Kinda like everytime you fucking post, right?
> 
> And Roids you talking about Jasper,TN? LOL nigg lives like 3 hours from me. Jasper is like 45min from chattanooga.


 
Nah knig.  It's Jasper, AL.  It's a little town bout 30-40 minutes from here.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2010)

Supp knoggs........nice 2 hour power napp after the inject..........time for a fat rip of DEEZ and then some whole wheat pasta and Merlot.........you pounding some Natty Ices, Roids??


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

No natties 2nite.  I'd love one, or 6.  But, I had a few last night and I gotta be good for SFW manana.  Seems I always effin' wake up too early and can't sleep after pounding a few coldies lately.

Well, she just sent me an e-mail and wants to hook up again.  I guess she wants the cock afterall.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 21, 2010)

What did she say?

She probably wants another free dinner.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

> Just wanting to tell you how much I enjoyed our evening out. Thank you for meeting me.
> I hope you had a good Sunday, wasn't the waether great! Let's talk soon.
> Goodnight,
> Robin


 
I thought about writting back sum10 like. Okay, but you're not getting any younger and  I'm broke after last night, so I hope you plan on slinging some leg this time. Then, I'll attach that pic of sane's junk.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2010)

Roids started seducing Milfs at an early age........






YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

Them milfs are addictive.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2010)

The MILF Anthology:







YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 21, 2010)

Not a bad email. 

Did you two make out? Any kiss?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

Justa kiss, yeah a little tongue stuff, but not really a makeout session.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

She was kinda hard to read. She's kinda introverted, but in a cute sorta way. She doesn't really seem her age, but she kinda has those old lady looking hands tho.

But, she's got them legs that you just wanna suck on for hours on end.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 21, 2010)

How was her ass? When you felt it up during that kiss?

Doesn't she find it odd that you'd be interested in someone her age? If that doesn't scream I wanna AP you I don't know what does.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

Werd!  

I didn't actually grab the ass.....this time.  But, them legs are tight, so that ass I assume is.  Yeah, she's gotta know that anyone 16 years younger isn't looking for marriage with her.  She's been married twice, so she prolly isn't either.  Her profile said guys age 38-50, so she's interested in the younger cock obviously.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 21, 2010)

Werd, they all want the cock, whores.

What if you suggest drinks this time, keep it casual and get her loose. After a few Natty Ices she'll be ready to go.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought about that.  She had two martinis last night, so she had to be pretty loosened up.  I'd think one more would've gotten her tore up.  She's only like 125ish at like 5'7.  Maybe I'll grab a 12er of natties next time I take her out and see how that goes.  Whatever it takes.  I just don't want to be wasting anymore VitC.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 21, 2010)

Good idea. Hope you get farther this time around. 

Do you think she gets her period still?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Werd! I sent her an e-mail earlier. I haven't heard from her. If she doesn't respond, I'll send her the dick pic. She did say that about 60% of the guys on there ask for nekkid pics on about the 2nd e-mail and many of them do send dick pics.
> 
> Maybe if I'd done that, I'd have gotten AP already.


 
Advice from the Capt: 

Never send junk pics unless they ask for them.

Blokes send them all the time, thinking they'll score easy, but it doesnt work that way. Bitches would rather be surprised, or disappointed in person.

This subject has been extensively investigated and verified, by me!

GIC gilf H!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 21, 2010)

My approach is usually something in between.  I never put a junk pic in a profile.  I usually exchange a couple msgs on whatever site it is, then say usually yahoo is a lot easier to chat on and exchange info.  I don't directly bring up AP too early since too many guys do.  I also don't try to meet immediately.  I know several girls that are on sites like these and they always say that's a turn off.

Usually, after a bit I compliment them on whatever pics she had and say I'd love to see more pics.  Also mention I have more.  Often enough they'll ask what kind of pics and I'll say I have both kinds but never send out non-G rated w/o knowing it's cool first.  That usually gets them to comment on how rude other guys are w/ it.  Automatically I'm one of the good guys.

So, then I'll ask if they want the g rated or both kinds.  Let them decide.  It let's them know I wanna party but still not too eager.  I've done pretty well w/ these sites and that approach has worked well for me.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 21, 2010)

Another thing I do is ask what kind of men they're usually into.  Then I'll ask if they like a "take charge" type guy.  That's code for dominant AP and they know it.  A lot of bitches like to be dominated so this usually sets the tone.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol Josh, our AP MO's aren't too dissimilar


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 22, 2010)

Werd knig!  I don't send junk pics.  I just play it cool, be nice, low key, etc.  If they dig everything else, they'll see the junk in time.  I don't see how some of eff knob can actually think he's gonna score by sending a dick pic.  Apparently, plenty of blokes think that's the way to score.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2010)

Just go out in the real world and hook up.......That's the way we've done it for years......works pretty good.....you blokes should try it

No mis-interpretations of e-mails or trying to guage someone's emotions via text.......face to face from the get go........You kniggs gotta have places where hotties hang out.......although I am spoiled being in Cali and growing up in San Diego


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, but this way you know you got someone who prolly wants the cock from the get go. It's like shopping from home. 

willp, IDK if she still has the monthly flow. I'll ask her today and let you know. I actually wondered about that. These 50+ broads are prolly post menapause. But, they have a great appreciation for the younger cock. I got another byte this morning from a hot 42y/o milf. This one def sounds hot for it. Only, she lives in Buchanan, GA. This one might actually be worth some mileage tho.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 22, 2010)

Werd Roids. Shopping from home. You can sit at home, unshaven, unshowered and troll for pussy online with beer in hand, or placebo cocktail in hand. You can hit on multiple chicks at the same time as well. 

Can't really beat that.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2010)

That's all nice, but nothin' beats goin' out in public and goin' face to face with not-bigs and hotties......JMHO!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 22, 2010)

You hit on not bigs?


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2010)

It's actually a shame when some Chinese looking Gyno Victim is scoring more tale than all of us put together..

What's worse than that is us anticipating his dates and hoping they go well so we can sit around the Loser's table awaiting an AP story..

Take Al's advice or GTFO!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got some lunch AP lined up. She wants it in the ass too!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sposed to be getting a 2nd round of gears here soon.  This is pissin' me off!  I hope this shit is all legit.  I should have some more 'tides coming any day now.  WTF!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 22, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> It's actually a shame when some Chinese looking Gyno Victim is scoring more tale than all of us put together..
> 
> What's worse than that is us anticipating his dates and hoping they go well so we can sit around the Loser's table awaiting an AP story..
> 
> Take Al's advice or GTFO!


 
You don't look at all Chinese and size doesn't = quantity!


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You don't look at all Chinese and size doesn't = quantity!



I was reffering to you McGilf-Hunter


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 22, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Are you guys quarreling?


 
Where do you get these smileys?

  = roids talking to his wife in Asian


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 22, 2010)

Sane, this one's got you written all over it.   "a bit picky" 

LARGE BBW SEEKS FRIEND FIRST - w4m

LARGE BBW SEEKS FRIEND FIRST - w4m - 44
Going to try this again.....guess I am a bit picky....but I know what I want and I am not going to settle for less.....Yes I am married and in an open relationship....( I go out and he stays home) I am looking for someone to be a friend first.....someone who will stay in touch between encounters as I am not a whore...I do NOT sleep around and am looking for ONE man who wants ONE woman.....I am 350lbs of all woman...so if you dont like really large women....keep moving.....Looking for a tall attractive male between 28-47yrs old to share intimate evenings with...(I AM NOT AVAILABLE DAYS)......PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A PIC WITH YOUR MESSAGE IF YOU WANT A REPLY......no penis pics....it is about mutual attraction, respect, honesty, personality and if we "click"....not about cock pics!......It takes more than one head to pleasure a real woman!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 22, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Are you guys quarreling?


 
He started it!

And, who's currently taking letro to get back down to a c-cup instead of a DD? It ain't me!


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> He started it!
> 
> And, who's currently taking letro to get back down to a c-cup instead of a DD? It ain't me!



lol I don't think this Letro is going to help at all... I think my only option is major weight loss.

So i'm on my 1800 Calorie a day Diet. I make sure i eat rich protein stuff so I don't lose any muscle 

I plan to be at least 235lbs by Next Monday.

Anyone wanna place a bet?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 22, 2010)

Weightloss should help.  Mine's were puffier when I was around 260.  I had too many fats in that area.  If that doesn't work, you might just have to get'em carved out.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL>..love the concept of shopping from home for multiple sluts at once...unshaven/unshowered but throwing plenty of game out and seeing what sticks.  Couldn't really have summed up the internet advantage better.  I'm 38 and my brother is 40...a lot like us, too.  He and I regularly talk about how much ass we'd have gotten in our teens if we'd had the net.  Kids today have tons more options than our asses did.  

One of my regulars from a couple yrs ago (she even did a bukkake once that I hosted) was supposed to come by today.  She's frustrating.  Certified freak but a chronic bullshitter at this point.  Always talking about missing our hook up sessions, wanting to come over but never shows.

Anyway, about to hit the gym, then see a free pre screening of Cop Out, the new Kevin Smiff flick.  Looks funny.  You guys should get an account at gofobo.com so you can score free passes like this.  Have to show up a good hr. early but a good way to see free flicks.  Sometimes I stick around and see another flick free afterward.


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2010)

Weight Loss should do alot. I need to lose fat anyway because I have way too much. So this Diet will definitely have me lookin fresh after a couple months.. 

I've been using the Clen also.. I ordered some Taurine since the Clen depletes it some how. I'm not sure how much to take though... I'm guessing maybe 1gram a day will be good enough.


----------



## pitman (Feb 22, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Where do you get these smileys?
> 
> = roids talking to his wife in Asian


 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2010)

supp kniggs . . Im on day 2 of this UDII diet . . it's a suck being on low carbs. After SFW last night body was not happy CHO-less . . 2.5 days to refeed


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 22, 2010)

Gonna call up the GILF tonight and see can we get sum10 line up for later in the week.  I gotta get some regular AP lined up.


----------



## pitman (Feb 22, 2010)

ANYFUCKIN HOO>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 22, 2010)

WTF is everyone?  Looks like it's just me an pitman.  Guess I'm gonna have to make him my kid.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2010)

Lipper of Wintergreen Cope here........Check PM GJ.

Veins are starting to pop out around the the upper chest and front delts


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> fine cut or long? I hate that fine cut shit, gets all up in my teeef and goes down the throat.
> 
> Good to hear the vascularity is starting to pop. You ever notice after you go tanning for a while you look way more vascular? i love that.
> 
> Checking pm's now


 
Long cut all the way.........

Absolutely on the tan and vascularity........I'm tan as fuck right now and it makes a huge difference........Put baby-oil on and you look even more jerked, cut, and tan


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 22, 2010)

Lipper of Grizzly Wintergreen, long cut going right now knigz.  

I've noticed more vascularity since droppin' a few lbs and getting the tan on.

BTW, this m.com is an effin gold mine.  I'm having to stop searching now and just werk the leads that are cummin in.  It's like two more opportunidads pop up everyday.  You knigs ought to check it out.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Got this cannabis based bronzer called Hempz..


 
WTF??  I want some NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 22, 2010)

I bet you get dark pretty easily jay.  It sucks being a fair skinded irishman.


----------



## pitman (Feb 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> WTF is everyone? Looks like it's just me an pitman. Guess I'm gonna have to make him my kid.


awwww are you getting fuckin emotional on me fuck.? get prozac......


----------



## pitman (Feb 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Lipper of Wintergreen Cope here........Check PM GJ.
> 
> Veins are starting to pop out around the the upper chest and front delts


 poneytail just found his COCK...congrats bro...


----------



## pitman (Feb 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I bet you get dark pretty easily jay. It sucks being a fair skinded irishman.


noooo fuckin homo's aloud except rahass......gay ass...


----------



## pitman (Feb 22, 2010)

ohhhhhhh, lock down must go now til tomorrow my fucks great night i will jack off to all your nice thoughts and comments bout me !!!! sweet dreams poneytail.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2010)

supp jews . . . fucking starving here, been munching on celery and taking unGodly amounts of caffine to suppress hunger. 

Wish I had my clen with me . . tonight depletion SFW is going to be fun . .  there's got to be an easier, more enjoyable method to getting ripped than dieting FFS


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2010)

You should bulk to 220lbs. or higher, then cut.....You're gonna be a not-big forever if you keep dieting and trying to cut


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 22, 2010)

Had a pretty good back workout.  Saw the Cop Out screening afterward.  It was decent but wouldn't have been funny enough to pay for.  Save it for a rental.  The milf website hasn't turned up anything for me yet but I haven't put a lotta effort into it.  OBC got me a couple new matches.  We'll see how they turn out.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2010)

If I kill my neighbors you didn't hear it from me


Fuckin' eff-sticks being way to fucking noisy


Gonna fucking clock domes.....I'm fuckin' serious


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 22, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Had a pretty good back workout. Saw the Cop Out screening afterward. It was decent but wouldn't have been funny enough to pay for. Save it for a rental. The milf website hasn't turned up anything for me yet but I haven't put a lotta effort into it. OBC got me a couple new matches. We'll see how they turn out.


 

what's obc nigga


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> If I kill my neighbors you didn't hear it from me
> 
> 
> Fuckin' eff-sticks being way to fucking noisy
> ...


 

them mexicans at it again huh


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You should bulk to 220lbs. or higher, then cut.....You're gonna be a not-big forever if you keep dieting and trying to cut


 
Believe me, Im not much of a dieter . . would generally prefer to add in extra cardio than reduce cals chief.

But, it's only 6 weeks before I gear up - that'll be a bulk . 

Until then might as well shed as much BF% as possible, while maintaining LBM   - this diet structure can be manipulated even for bulking purposes as well


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 23, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> what's obc nigga




onlinebootycall.com.  pretty decent hookup site.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

There are chinamen in NC?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 23, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2010)

Damn Jay has no luck with the cops.. If he was a whitry, the cop would have given him donuts instead of tickets.

I need some help ppl, what weight should I stop at when dieting?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

There are 1.3B chinamen, so they're everywhere.

Sane, just stop dieting when you're down to an A cup and aren't lactating.  That may mean that you have to go below not big status.  I'd rather be a Not Big w/out tits, than a Big with DDs.

GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

When you can no longer support the weight of your women when they're riding you. 

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

Got two more broads to drop them digits last night + 1 other possibilidad. Guess I'ma call them today and try to set sum10 up with the gilf whist I'm at it. In the meantime, a little LHJO should tide me over until some AP surfaces.

I ain't got shit offa OBC tho.  I've had several responses, but nothing ever becomes of it, or they turn out to be fakes.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

Be careful with m.com, you'll probably end up wasting a lot more money to AP anyone on that site than OBC. The girls on M just want a relationship, unless they're raging whores they're probably not gonna give it up in the first couple dates.

Stick to OBC, AFF, CL.

GICH!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

Werd.  It just seems like there's a lot more opportunidad over there.  I get pretty quick responses and they're all 4real.  I could also get myself into trouble over there tho by getting sum10 started that's hard to shake off later.  That's one of the reasons the gilf thing is enticing.  She's gotta know there's no future in it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Lipper of Wintergreen Cope here........Check PM GJ.
> 
> Veins are starting to pop out around the the upper chest and front delts


 
Vericose veins happens happens a lot with old age.


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2010)

He said you have to ask the Capt to get your name Changed.. I guess he's the one handing out BJ's


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

Damn, that's a lotta tickets.  I got 5 in one year back in my early 20s.  Almost lost my license.  A mate of mine drove around with a broke speedometer for several months and racked up a shitload.  He even got a ticket for running a stop sign while on the way to the courthouse to pay a speeding ticket.  He told the cop where he was heading and the cop was like "well, go ahead and pay this one whilst you're at it."


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd. It just seems like there's a lot more opportunidad over there. I get pretty quick responses and they're all 4real. I could also get myself into trouble over there tho by getting sum10 started that's hard to shake off later. That's one of the reasons the gilf thing is enticing. She's gotta know there's no future in it.


 
The reason for that is pretty obvious. There a more women wanting a real bf than women that just want to AP any cat out there.

But since they're all whores they'll put out just the same. You'll just end up spending more cash on M (dates, bullshit etc) before hitting the skins that on other hookup sites where it's understood that you just meet to AP.

GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Yeah, no offense to Roids' Asian sensation wife with the cop comments. I usually get breaks but the last couple of months have been rough. Now i gotta drive around like an old lady all paranoid.


 
It doesn't help that the car you drive sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> It doesn't help that the car you drive sticks out like a sore thumb.



Thats true. If you have a Sports car that happens to be Red, then you'll get so much more attention.

And plus there'd be no way he could tell the Judge I was doing 50 in a 30 while maintaining a straight face... (I drive a Ford Taurus with broken Mirrors hanging by Duck Tape)


Oh, i'm 237lbs! 17 to go before I post Pictures!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Vericose veins happens happens a lot with old age.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Thats true. If you have a Sports car that happens to be Red, then you'll get so much more attention.
> 
> And plus there'd be no way he could tell the Judge I was doing 50 in a 30 while maintaining a straight face... (I drive a Ford Taurus with broken Mirrors hanging by Duck Tape)
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the warning. 

Time to SFW!  I'm bout to call this other broad I been talking to lately.  This one's not a gilf, only 42 and never had kids or been married.  Hopefully, she's needing the cock right now.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 23, 2010)

I think I may have met a distant cousin of Jay of OBC last night.  She's a Sicilian after all.  I had matched w/ her last night, talked on yahoo, got her # in a roundabout way to exchange more pics.  She was signed in via the cell so couldn't do photoshare but offered to text the pics.  Easy peasy.

So, she sent a couple of bra pic.  That seemed like a green light to go ahead and send over the junk pics.  It's not always something that has to wait very long in some cases.  Anyway, she wants to hook up on Fri, and is even willing to come to me.  Good thing cuz she's in the metro but WAY over on the other end of things.  So, we'll see if she shows but so far so good.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

Ummmm, can you post these bra pictures?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 23, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Ummmm, can you post these bra pictures?




Here ya go.  Not bare or anything in the pics, but they look big enough.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah not bad. What do you guys think of these?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Yeah not bad. What do you guys think of these?


 
not bad . .  shame about the pepperoni grease and tomato paste stains



NiagaraBalls said:


> Here ya go. Not bare or anything in the pics, but they look big enough.


 
lol, awesome spray material


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Here ya go. Not bare or anything in the pics, but they look big enough.


 hey isn't that richard the rich white guy in cell 1?  5255454 lifer with implants ?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

pitman said:


> hey isn't that richard the rich white guy in cell 1? 5255454 lifer with implants ?


 
As degrading as it feels to quote pitman, that one was actually not too bad.... for him anyhoo.

Yes Niagra, that rack should make one helluva load canvas. Do you actually send junk pics?

Time to go pin some gears!


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> As degrading as it feels to quote pitman, that one was actually not too bad.... for him anyhoo.
> 
> Yes Niagra, that rack should make one helluva load canvas. Do you actually send junk pics?
> 
> Time to go pin some gears!


 anyfuckin hoo....queers mc goof thats pretty funny boy...lol


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 23, 2010)

I certainly intend to decorate that rack.  Yeah I send them on an as needed basis though.  you just have to make a judgment call as to whether it's likely to horn her up or turn her off.  Sometimes a calculated risk pays dividends.Day off SFW and it's Taco Tues, bitches!  A local sports bar has 50 cent beef tacos that are pretty damn good.  Just dogged 8 of those fuckers.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2010)

you cunts get spoilt for cheap food. Denny's FTW


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm feeling your pain Captain.. i'm on this shitty diet and i'm hurtin.. i need a Protein shake!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I'm feeling your pain Captain.. i'm on this shitty diet and i'm hurtin.. i need a Protein shake!


 

Here ya go! GICH!!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2010)

Tempting, but the Egg Nog Flavored Whey I have will do the trick tonight.

Can't be 2lbs for 7.50$!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I'm feeling your pain Captain.. i'm on this shitty diet and i'm hurtin.. i need a Protein shake!


 
 . . if you were feeling my pain, you'd have haemarroids as well


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

Over the weekend I stopped at this one GNC store that usually has some good shit on clearance. I picked up a tub of Monster Milk for $13. That shit sells for like $30-35.

Oh and I LHJO today too. Gotta stay on topic....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2010)

damn libido has crashed too. Tried LHJO last night regardless, was like pumping a slippery eel.

Im officially a miserable cunt . . 20hrs to refeed


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2010)

Damn you can't even Jerk off?? lol

I reached my 1800 Calorie limit with that Protein shake.. ugh still hungry


And don't forget ya'll, USA's Hockey Team Plays tomorrow at 3pm Eastern Time... Stay tuned!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Damn you can't even Jerk off?? lol
> 
> I reached my 1800 Calorie limit with that Protein shake.. ugh still hungry
> !


 
drinking protein shakes are less filling . . stick to egg white omlettes . .  or at least add some psyllium husk to your shake, that shit turns to a ball of glue in your stomach.


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> drinking protein shakes are less filling . . stick to egg white omlettes . . or at least add some psyllium husk to your shake, that shit turns to a ball of glue in your stomach.


 egg whites are you one of them old school guys that think the yolk is bad for you? all the good shit is in there !!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

slap and chop...'' your gonna love my nuts''


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2010)

pitman said:


> egg whites are you one of them old school guys that think the yolk is bad for you? all the good shit is in there !!!!


 
Im all about the yolk . .  I usually drink the fuckers in my shakes. Just trying to keep my fat intake down.


 . .  anywhy, what the fuck am I doing replying to you????


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

I had a big ass ft long subway roast chicken on wheat for lunch, with pepperjack cheese, spicey mustard, jalapenos, nanner peppers, maters, lettuce..... Fuckin made love to that biatch!

I'm gonna have 5 eggs (nunna that white bullshit) and a big ass bowl of oats manana. Sorry cap and sane.

I guess pitman's gonna have a pile of mashed potatos and a little chunk of spam for brekky. That is, unless he has to give his food to some gang bangin' nigger to keep from getting corn holed in the shower again!


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Im all about the yolk . . I usually drink the fuckers in my shakes. Just trying to keep my fat intake down.
> 
> 
> . . anywhy, what the fuck am I doing replying to you????


just replying to me captain fish dicks and a real good reply .. AND ITS ANYHOO....


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I had a big ass ft long subway roast chicken on wheat for lunch, with pepperjack cheese, spicey mustard, jalapenos, nanner peppers, maters, lettuce..... Fuckin made love to that biatch!
> 
> I'm gonna have 5 eggs (nunna that white bullshit) and a big ass bowl of oats manana. Sorry cap and sane.
> 
> I guess pitman's gonna have a pile of mashed potatos and a little chunk of spam for brekky. That is, unless he has to give his food to some gang bangin' nigger to keep from getting corn holed in the shower again!


FUCK SUBWAY... get on the queznos... i done told you im not bullshittin im big as fuck i eyeball fuck these niggers they dont fuck with me..when you slip up il own you too bitch...


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

speaking of owning .. not much to say poneytail.. why you always so fuckin quiet ? your my favorite on '' clean thread'' next to aids 1 oops roids 1... its that home cell wine ...wowww strong...


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

Quiznos is def good shit but aren't the subs like 1200 calories? Not like I care since I'm tubby, just saying.

I've been eating the Quick Chek subs if I go out for one. Grilled chicken, bacon, ranch with cheese. Now that is some fine dining!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

Jesus. Imagine doing time and being surrounded by cats like pitman 24/7! Fuck waterboarding. That would be real torture.

I left the gilf a VM about 5 hours ago and ain't heard back. That's odd. Hope that broad calls back. I got a coupla more potentials, but I ain't looking to play the friggin dating scene. I just need a descent milf soon to tide me over the next few months!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

I might see this broad either tomorrow for lunch or Thursday. Fucking rack on this one!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

Goddamn!  It looks like she's been pinning synthol in them bombs!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

I got this chick's ph# yesterday.  She lives 2 hours from here, but seems like she could be kinda fun.  Only, she's got like 4 fukking kids.  I'm thinking that's a negative.


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Im all about the yolk . . I usually drink the fuckers in my shakes. Just trying to keep my fat intake down.
> 
> 
> . . anywhy, what the fuck am I doing replying to you????


 fat intake down? get rid of your fat heffers ...anyfuckin hoo.... looks like the rack two cells over new guy that thinks hes a women....hit it !!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I got this chick's ph# yesterday. She lives 2 hours from here, but seems like she could be kinda fun. Only, she's got like 4 fukking kids. I'm thinking that's a negative.


 your fuckin her not her kids  hit it !!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I got this chick's ph# yesterday. She lives 2 hours from here, but seems like she could be kinda fun. Only, she's got like 4 fukking kids. I'm thinking that's a negative.


 
4 kids eh? Well at least you know she fucks! lol

That puss must be all stretched out.


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> 4 kids eh? Well at least you know she fucks! lol
> 
> That puss must be all stretched out.


QUEERS MY GILF WILL BE TRYING TO HOOK UP WITH HER 4 BOYS ANYFUCKINHOO...


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

He'll need someone to take pics and hold the video camera and wipe the sweat off his giant lats.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 23, 2010)

Special K has a powder pack you add to bottled water.  It has 5 grams of fiber, 5 grams of whey and even tastes good.  It's a lide saver when cutting.  GICH.

Speaking of GNC deals, I got a good deal tonight too.  Bought a 5 lb. Vanilla Creme Of the Naturals line for 22.50 and a 2.5 lbs Choc. Naturals for 11.50.  I was tempted to buy the other 5 lb. vanilla for the 22.50 but couldn't justify dropping that much at once.  I'm stocked up for a while on MM now.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

Werd!  That prolly is a definite AP.  She just about looks like someone you could find on OBC.  Hell, that's what I'm looking for anyhoo.  I'll prolly chat her up manana.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I got this chick's ph# yesterday. She lives 2 hours from here, but seems like she could be kinda fun. Only, she's got like 4 fukking kids. I'm thinking that's a negative.


 

Looks pretty nasty

You need to get her on Gear, though........she gots sum anorexic looking pipes


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Looks pretty nasty
> 
> You need to get her on Gear, though........she gots sum anorexic looking pipes


 he speaks he fuckin speaks get em ponytail.. give that girl milk...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Looks pretty nasty
> 
> You need to get her on Gear, though........she gots sum anorexic looking pipes


 
I just noticed that.  I think I'll pass on this broad.  She does kinda have that skanky meth addict look.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 23, 2010)

Skinny but hitable.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Looks pretty nasty
> 
> You need to get her on Gear, though........she gots sum anorexic looking pipes


 
Agreed man, stay the fuck away from that viper . . . dont let the little head cloud the big head's judgement


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I just noticed that. I think I'll pass on this broad. She does kinda have that skanky meth addict look.


ohhhh there you go getting all sensative on niggers again..man up bitch..hit it!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

I didn't even notice the scrawny gunz till just now.  I saw that she had a freaky kinda look about her and some descent cleavage.  But, she's got trailer trash and potential herpes written all over her.  I'm gonna pass.


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Agreed man, stay the fuck away from that viper . . . dont let the little head cloud the big head's judgement


 listen to that captain fish dick licks ....let that bitch float his way and he will be on it like it was his natty nutted little daughter ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2010)

_*crickets*_


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> _*crickets*_


 nice picture of you and your son...how old is he?  on a serious note **


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 23, 2010)

Strap up and hit it!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Strap up and hit it!


 
x1000000


----------



## Tesla (Feb 23, 2010)

Tap da shit outta that Meth whore.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Tap da shit outta that Meth whore.


 
Tap it? Let me strap on my cunt-kicking-in boots!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 24, 2010)

Amy W DOES look terrible though.  That bitch has been caught w/ crack several times though.  She looks like a reanimated corpse.


----------



## Saney (Feb 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Pitman at his country club jail asking a C.O. for help.
> 
> 
> Pitman needs assistance



LMFAO SOOO HARD LOL @ ADAM

Roids goes on a date

Roids goes on a date

Roids goes on a date


----------



## Tesla (Feb 24, 2010)

@ Roids goes on date!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Roids goes on a date


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Feb 24, 2010)

This fucking sucks. It's supposed to snow and be shitty all of this week. I have a feeling that bitch will cancel our AP appointment.


----------



## Saney (Feb 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> wait...who posted my vid
> 
> Sane posted it but i made it



LOL

I'll make sure you get all the Credit, you muscle Midget


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 24, 2010)

It was only 323 miles!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 24, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


>


 

I just saw this... 

Best part is when Roids talks about the "clean thread".

Holy shit.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 24, 2010)

Just bought some bulk 1,3 dimeth. from Nutra.  They had a clearance on it for $2.50 a gram so I grabbed some up.  I don't have a scale at the moment.  I'm wondering if I can just make an alcohol solution w/ it for proper dosing.  Anyone used the bulk powder before?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 24, 2010)

Check PM's Geared J


----------



## Saney (Feb 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Check PM's Geared J



More Naked pics?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 24, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> More Naked pics?


 
That's what I'm betting on.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 24, 2010)

lol roids goes on a date


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Pitman at his country club jail asking a C.O. for help.
> 
> 
> Pitman needs assistance


 


Sanesloot said:


> LMFAO SOOO HARD LOL @ ADAM
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6167659/
> 
> Roids goes on a date


 


Geared Jesus said:


> Roids' wife returns from china and confronts him.
> 
> Roids' gets busted!


 
OMFG thats pure gold right there!


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Pitman at his country club jail asking a C.O. for help.
> 
> 
> Pitman needs assistance


 wowww thats so sweet  , i wish i was at a queered jesus country jail club with all the fags. probably would be better than the c.o. pricks at gus's place.. but much love for the thought ...


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Check PM's Geared J


awww ponytail your new avatar looks great !!!! but why when you pose you always stand like roids is poking your ass butty ?


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> OMFG thats pure gold right there!


 wowwww captain fishdicks im so glad your on here and doing well , i heard somewhere in your little sea world a captain got fucked up by a whale !!!! i was thinking you and your big heffer ..but anyways im glad your still fuckin around.. or i would never be able to eat tuna fish again without a tear in my eye..


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

issquate 565 ,is on repping whores saying he loves the captain fish dicks..is that your fish stick lover.???


----------



## Saney (Feb 24, 2010)

My Kilo of Taurine came in. And I just capped some. I'll be taking two pills a day as long as i'm on This Clen.


----------



## Saney (Feb 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> What exactly do you think Taurine does?
> 
> Cap it? dude, just dump a spoonful in water, its tasteless.



Well, I cap everything. And i did taste it. Basically has no taste.

Taurine gives me big muscles. Plus I was told its good to take Taurine while using Clenbuterol.


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

taurine makes my balls  itch...


----------



## Tesla (Feb 24, 2010)

Check PM of my junk, Geared J.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> What exactly do you think Taurine does?
> 
> Cap it? dude, just dump a spoonful in water, its tasteless.


 
For best effects, stack it with NeoVar and ram it up your pooper - should help with the bitch tits too.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Feb 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> If i told you jacking off over your mouth made you leaner would you believe that as well?



Yes


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Roids' wife returns from china and confronts him.
> 
> Roids gets busted!


 
LOL!!!!!!!

Fucking awesome man.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Just suspend it in water using an old Research dropper bottle.
> 
> Fill the bottle up with 60mls of water.
> 
> ...



Got it in 6o ml in and old bottle.  Looks a lil cloudy so far but maybe it clears up as it cools.  Do you still need to shake it up before each use?  17 mg. X 3 at one time?  I was thinking the standard dose was around 25 mg.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 24, 2010)

Agreed on the taurine.  I bought some for my "tren" cycle for BP.  It has no taste at all.  I wouldn't bother capping it.  Is that xtranormal thing the site they use for Red Eye Robot Theater?  Funny shit, but I can't get sound on this ghetto laptop.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> standard for noobs but you build tolerance. And yes shake it up each time so its equally mixed. tastes like shit doesnt it?



Haven't tried it yet.  I'm gonna SFW chest/tri tonight so I'll do like 1.5 ml. to start.  I'll be using it w/ Ragnarok.  The shit already has 200 mg of caffeine plus standardized rhodiola, tyramine, etc.  Should put me in an awesome mood.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> standard for noobs but you build tolerance. And yes shake it up each time so its equally mixed. tastes like shit doesnt it?


 
yeah, wait until you're hitting 75-100mg plus another 500g+ caffine = Tweek City


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Roids' wife returns from china and confronts him.
> 
> Roids gets busted!


 
I actually got a little nervous just watching that one!    I could almost see that shit happening come May.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Last one, i promise
> 
> Pitman in the Yard


 

 funny shit man


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 24, 2010)

Sup sippers! Rockin' a natty ice and a fat lipper of the grizzle w-green.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2010)

supp reach-around merchants . . day 4 of micro-carb hell . .  8 hrs to refeed, tonights SFW gonna make me puke . . . piss is smelling funny, would that be ketones?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 24, 2010)

Is it strong smalling and dark, or does it smell like something foreign, other than just plain ole piss?


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Last one, i promise
> 
> Pitman in the Yard


 sorry no niggers aloud on my fuckin side..we don't play that shit...im true ARYAN BROTHER... you can spit that nigger shit right out your fuckin mind !!!!!!! queered jesus see the light !!!! believe that !!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Is it strong smalling and dark, or does it smell like something foreign, other than just plain ole piss?


 queersmeloveguys is that roids 1??????? how and why you change? cause ponytail looks hotttt? ponytail someone eat your tongue ? dont act like a bitch..you can speak brother i have faith in you...


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

what you spick jew nigger mother fuckin natty needle sticking ho bags dont have nothing to say? TAKE THE COCKS OUT YOUR MOUTH AND SPEAK UP...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Is it strong smalling and dark, or does it smell like something foreign, other than just plain ole piss?


 
bit of both man . .


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 24, 2010)

You may be a bit dehydrated.  Might need to drink more H2O.  Or, you could try drinking some healthy piss from a mate or sum10.  Just a thought.

GICH!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 24, 2010)

CT has hit an all time awesome with these xtranormal vids!  Hilarious!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You may be a bit dehydrated. Might need to drink more H2O. Or, you could try drinking some healthy piss from a mate or sum10. Just a thought.
> 
> GICH!


 
Im charging the H20 . . it was more this morning than now, so your probably right. . . . my head feels a bit like Im recovering from a meth binge 

GYCH!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 24, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> supp reach-around merchants . . day 4 of micro-carb hell . . 8 hrs to refeed, tonights SFW gonna make me puke . . . piss is smelling funny, would that be ketones?


 
Taste it and then we might be able to help you out.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, you gotta cut back on the meth mate.  

Slow day in the AP search.  Haven't heard back from ms. gilf.  Got another hot lil asian  I'm chatting up right now tho.  Hopefully, that'll result in some AP actividad soon.


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

just a thought for ponytail and roids 1... just got done washing dirty balls sack whities...... 3000 pairs... your gonna love these nuts.!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhhh lock down bye my addicting fucks til i talk to you needle natty ice sticking pricks again may god fuckin bless you..dream bout me !!!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Check PM of my junk, Geared J.


 ps goodnight ponytail


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 24, 2010)

Had a good chest/tri workout as far as the feel/pump, etc went but I wasn't near as strong as last time.  I'm assuming it's mostly attributable to me being a little over 2 weeks into PCT.  I was gaining strength right up til now, so that sounds like a good conclusion to me.  

I still got a good exhausting workout in so I can't complain too much.  Did some extra volume to make up for the lessening of the weight used.  Hopefully that will shock the muscles a bit to keep things going.

Started talking to a bitch I met on hotornot.  She's 37, pretty damn hot.  She's very sexual but wants to meet for drinks and see what happens.  I much prefer to cut to the chase and just have them come over, but I'll go the extra mile here.

Cookin up a half cup of quinoa for the post workout meal.  Prob eat a zone bar or two w/ it to up the protein content.  It's already got 12 grams of complete protein in that serving plus 60 grams of complex carbs and a lotta fiber.  Supposed to get a bj Fri from a hot married chick I nailed almost a yr. ago.  Total bad girl tpe, but has the church going, mom/wife image.  She's a lotta fun so I'm looking fwd. to it.  It's gonna be after work before she goes home, prob in the car.


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Had a good chest/tri workout as far as the feel/pump, etc went but I wasn't near as strong as last time. I'm assuming it's mostly attributable to me being a little over 2 weeks into PCT. I was gaining strength right up til now, so that sounds like a good conclusion to me.
> 
> I still got a good exhausting workout in so I can't complain too much. Did some extra volume to make up for the lessening of the weight used. Hopefully that will shock the muscles a bit to keep things going.
> 
> ...


 come on niagro balls you always so fuckin serious???? relax you will save on your hair loss...


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Had a good chest/tri workout as far as the feel/pump, etc went but I wasn't near as strong as last time. I'm assuming it's mostly attributable to me being a little over 2 weeks into PCT. I was gaining strength right up til now, so that sounds like a good conclusion to me.
> 
> I still got a good exhausting workout in so I can't complain too much. Did some extra volume to make up for the lessening of the weight used. Hopefully that will shock the muscles a bit to keep things going.
> 
> ...


 

your obc site requires payment...is there any way around that?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 24, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> your obc site requires payment...is there any way around that?



Yeah, they have a way you can score a free membership if you refer a certain amount of females.  If you're cool w/ a few girls you might ask them to do you a favor.  It wouldn't hurt to try.  It's one of the few sites I say are worth paying for so consider that, too.  Maybe pay one month and see if you get results and decide from there.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 24, 2010)

Got my tires rotated and a leak fixed at the tire place......Dude said it would be 40 mins.....I was hungry as fuck and broke down and went to Del Taco(only place that was close) and mowed (5) crunchy tacos and a combo burrito.....I feel so guilty, but I was hungry as fuck and that was that.........Chillin' wit sum DEEZ and a fat lipper of Cope W-Green Long Cut.

Sane's Test E linky might have to be a go for me.......price is too good to not be a Guinea Pig here


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2010)

. . . Im fucking starving, disorientated and pissed off! 3 hrs to SFW, 4 hrs to refeed!

 . . fuck knows how these cunts diet like this, I got work to do and can't think straight!

 . . anyway, fridge is full of pasta gotta slam 1000g of carbs over 24 hrs . . will do a creatine load and throw in some pslin.

SMMFD!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 24, 2010)

That's a harsh ass diet, man.  Does it have a proven track record of success to justify how difficult it sounds?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> That's a harsh ass diet, man. Does it have a proven track record of success to justify how difficult it sounds?


 
Yeah, I read a fair bit of success surrounding it, and the methodology is sound. You dont have to run it this hard, but Im interested to see if I can handle it. . .  4 days of pain for 3 days of gain.

Next run I might lift the CHOs up a notch, say from 50g current to 100g/day. It will reduce fatloss, but at least keep my sanity in check.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 25, 2010)

yup I tried a similar low carb then carb reload like that for awhile, I couldn't handle it. w/o's after carb loading were great but all others sucked. I just felt like a zombie....


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2010)

geared jesus said:


> last one, i promise
> 
> pitman in the yard



lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2010)

16lbs to go!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Yeah, I read a fair bit of success surrounding it, and the methodology is sound. You dont have to run it this hard, but Im interested to see if I can handle it. . . 4 days of pain for 3 days of gain.
> 
> Next run I might lift the CHOs up a notch, say from 50g current to 100g/day. It will reduce fatloss, but at least keep my sanity in check.


 
Yo Capt, are you doing the UD2 diet or just a generic low carb/refeed thing? I've been doing low carb/refeed for the last two weeks and I'm not seeing it man. I've gotten down a few pounds but the nothing to write home about and meanwhile I'm suffering with no carbs. I was on 75grams a day and recently lowerer that to 50. I almost pulled a gun on the Drakes Cakes delivery guy yesterday at the supermarket! I would lose like 2 pounds during the 4 days of low carbs, I would refeed with maybe 650 grams of carbs, my weight would go up 2 pounds and then I would spend the next 4 days on low carbs and only lose the same fuckin 2 pounds I just gained! I finally broke down and bought the UD2 book so I can figure out what I'm doing wrong but it's not rocket science. I'm hitting my calories like I'm supposed to so I don't know why I'm losing more pounds.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 25, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Yeah, I read a fair bit of success surrounding it, and the methodology is sound. You dont have to run it this hard, but Im interested to see if I can handle it. . .  4 days of pain for 3 days of gain.
> 
> Next run I might lift the CHOs up a notch, say from 50g current to 100g/day. It will reduce fatloss, but at least keep my sanity in check.



Sounds brutal Capt. I've had some good success with LM's flexible diet but like you've said probably not quite as effective as the UD2.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 25, 2010)

The AP Express is back on schedule.  Nailed the shit out of one of the regs today.  Hot redhead that has a bf, etc.  Gives awesome head complete w/ deep throat, get off on it.  Even loves anal.  Today was especially cool because as we were fucking she said she got off this morning thinking about me while using a toy in her ass.  At that point I knew anal was on the agenda for today.  Rocked it pretty good.

The other cool thing was when she came in she said she needed a shirtless pic of me to show a friend of her's.  She and this hot friend tell each other about guys they fuck so she talked me up and even had forwarded this bitch one of my junk pics.  So, she had told the friend I was an big in waiting so she wanted to show her a flexed pic.

Nice little ego stroke.  The only down side is they don't share.  Woulda been awesome to get to plow the both of them at once.  Can't have it all, I suppose.  Tomorrow the girl I posted bra pics of is supposed to come by for AP.  Who knows if she'll show up, though.  If she does, great, if not, I have a bj set up w/ a married regular after she gets off work.  I'll report the results.  Wish me luck, CT'ers


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 25, 2010)

You had some good luck with that OBC obviously. A lot broads have accepted my requests, but then I never hear shit back. I reckon you just have to accumulate AP partners over time. 

I had one broad, 44y/o, request to add me to her list this morning, but she looked like fukking chewbacca.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You had some good luck with that OBC obviously. A lot broads have accepted my requests, but then I never hear shit back. I reckon you just have to accumulate AP partners over time.
> 
> I had one broad, 44y/o, request to add me to her list this morning, but she looked like fukking chewbacca.


 
I think I know who you mean!!!
Was it this chick??


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 25, 2010)

Yup, that's her all right.  I just don't think I could  enough to hit it.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 25, 2010)

Guess I'm gonna order Test E from Sane's linky

I'm running outta time and it's time consuming trying to search for legit UGL's

What about the linky here.......Roidsseek.net?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Guess I'm gonna order Test E from Sane's linky
> 
> I'm running outta time and it's time consuming trying to search for legit UGL's
> 
> What about the linky here.......Roidsseek.net?


 
Prices look pretty good.  10 ml TestE @ 250mg/ml.   I'd prolly google'em and see if annyone's been fuck'd by them or no.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah I've had good luck there but never got shit w/ AFF.  It's weird how some ppl have great luck one place and some at a diff place.  Hoping things go well tomorrow.

I'm curious if Sane's link is legit so I'm glad Al's putting them to the test (pun intended).


----------



## Tesla (Feb 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Prices look pretty good. 10 ml TestE @ 250mg/ml. I'd prolly google'em and see if annyone's been fuck'd by them or no.


 
I've googled all over the place and checked multiple gear forums.....mostly positive and a little negative........only negs were from a while back(2-3 years)......They also check out as legit on ax*o's website verification system.

Two vials of Test E shipped for $94.00


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> 16lbs to go!


 what until you blow !!!!! ponytail i figured out your advatar it's not you getting stuck with a needle dick like roids1..oh excuse me !!! ljhomo thats you on the toilet stiffining up taking a natty shit !!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Yo Capt, are you doing the UD2 diet or just a generic low carb/refeed thing? I've been doing low carb/refeed for the last two weeks and I'm not seeing it man. I've gotten down a few pounds but the nothing to write home about and meanwhile I'm suffering with no carbs. I was on 75grams a day and recently lowerer that to 50. I almost pulled a gun on the Drakes Cakes delivery guy yesterday at the supermarket! I would lose like 2 pounds during the 4 days of low carbs, I would refeed with maybe 650 grams of carbs, my weight would go up 2 pounds and then I would spend the next 4 days on low carbs and only lose the same fuckin 2 pounds I just gained! I finally broke down and bought the UD2 book so I can figure out what I'm doing wrong but it's not rocket science. I'm hitting my calories like I'm supposed to so I don't know why I'm losing more pounds.


 


rahaas said:


> Sounds brutal Capt. I've had some good success with LM's flexible diet but like you've said probably not quite as effective as the UD2.


 
Yep, it's the UD2 alright. Prior to refeed was down 3lb  . . . felt nearly human after 1st carb load. Even had a oat-whey feed at 1am when I got up for a piss. Looked pretty good in the mirror this am . . got about another 700g of carbs to load today, will see how it looks tom. am.

FMJ, how much cardio you doing? I always have good fatloss success with early AM cardio. Next week Im gonna up the carbs, but throw in more cardio - Day 3/4 is when you should be really burning the BF as opposed to just depleting glycogen.


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Prices look pretty good. 10 ml TestE @ 250mg/ml. I'd prolly google'em and see if annyone's been fuck'd by them or no.


 LHJO... QUEERSMCGOOF..? LIKE  HOMO'S JACKIN  OFF  ?


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Yep, it's the UD2 alright. Prior to refeed was down 3lb . . . felt nearly human after 1st carb load. Even had a oat-whey feed at 1am when I got up for a piss. Looked pretty good in the mirror this am . . got about another 700g of carbs to load today, will see how it looks tom. am.
> 
> FMJ, how much cardio you doing? I always have good fatloss success with early AM cardio. Next week Im gonna up the carbs, but throw in more cardio - Day 3/4 is when you should be really burning the BF as opposed to just depleting glycogen.


 
I'm doing no cardio at all. I'm going by Built's recommendation to let the diet be the primary weight loss vehicle, not cardio. 
I'm not doing UD2 yet, just low carb with a refeed every 6th day. I'm expecting Lyle book next week then I will start a true UD2. Does he recommend cardio? Maybe thats what I'm missing. Aside from 10 minute warm ups prior to training, I don't do any.


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I think I know who you mean!!!
> Was it this chick??


ERRRRRRRUF thats hot !!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I've googled all over the place and checked multiple gear forums.....mostly positive and a little negative........only negs were from a while back(2-3 years)......They also check out as legit on ax*o's website verification system.
> 
> Two vials of Test E shipped for $94.00



I googled them a couple weeks ago and found mostly positive reviews too.  Hope it checks out in your case.  Since it's enanthate, will it be a while before you can tell if it's for real?


----------



## dayday87 (Feb 25, 2010)

So which site you gonna order from pony?? Im in need of some test-p and need a new site.. Also whats a good site for chems...? Sten?? Help me out here nigs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2010)

Speaking of fishsticks, this chick I hadnt heard from for a while txt me some vajayjay pics last night . . right after refeed! 1st time Ive had the energy/desire to LHJO all week    . . furthermore, she's going to pick me up from the airport next week . . that's an AP guarentee


----------



## Tesla (Feb 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I googled them a couple weeks ago and found mostly positive reviews too. Hope it checks out in your case. Since it's enanthate, will it be a while before you can tell if it's for real?


 
It'll finish off my cycle.......I have enough for 9 weeks(5 weeks in) and need enough for 12-14 weeks to finish it off.........so if it takes 2+ weeks to get here I need to do sum10 fast.......Looks like GenXX


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

damn ponytail !!!! close that bathroom door nigga !!!!! shitty advatar cutie...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> It'll finish off my cycle.......I have enough for 9 weeks(5 weeks in) and need enough for 12-14 weeks to finish it off.........so if it takes 2+ weeks to get here I need to do sum10 fast.......Looks like GenXX


 
pick up some tren A while your at it!


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

Drsr ??????????????? Any educated fuckin help would be appreciated !!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 25, 2010)

pitman said:


> Drsr ??????????????? Any educated fuckin help would be appreciated !!!


 sorry drse


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

The Situation said:


> sorry drse


..................


----------



## Best Friend Tim (Feb 25, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2010)

Haha! That's one ugly bitch . .is that the one who's anus got violated by Sane's pudgy, MDrol-swollen fingers?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 25, 2010)

I wouldn't fuck her with pitman's dick and Roids's GILF pushing.


----------



## Best Friend Tim (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonlight strolls with the hoes, oh no, that's not my steelo
I wanna bitch that like to play celo, and craps
Packin gats, in a Coach bag steamin dime bags
A real bitch is all I want, all I ever had (yeah, c'mon)
With a glock just as strong as me
Totin guns just as long as me, the bitch belongs with me
Any plans with another bitch, my bitch'll spoil it
One day, she used my toothbrush to clean the toilet (that's nasty)
Throwin my clothes out the windows, so when the wind blows
I see my Polos and Timbos
Hide my car keys so I can't leave
A real slick bitch, keep a trick up her sleeve
And if I deceive, she won't take it lightly
She'll invite me, politely, to fight G
And then we lie together, cry together
I swear to God I hope we fuckin die together


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I wouldn't fuck her with pitman's dick and Roids's GILF pushing.


 hey now im over here already defending myself to this patrick fuck on this is it !!!! isn't that enough he's all over my jock like itch...and pitman will fuck any famale thats ready no descrimination here !!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

Best Friend Tim said:


> Moonlight strolls with the hoes, oh no, that's not my steelo
> I wanna bitch that like to play celo, and craps
> Packin gats, in a Coach bag steamin dime bags
> A real bitch is all I want, all I ever had (yeah, c'mon)
> ...


 just wowwwww


----------



## Best Friend Tim (Feb 25, 2010)

She helped me plan out my robberies on my enemies
Didn't hesitate to squeeze, to get my life out of danger (yeah)
One day, she put nine one one on the page
Had to call back, whether it's minor or major (yeah)
No response, the phone just rung
Grab my vest, grab my gun, to find out the problem
When I pulled up, police was on the scene
Had to make the U-turn, make sure my shit was clean
Drove down the block, stashed the burner in the bushes
Stepped to police with the shoves and the pushes
It didn't take long before the tears start
I saw my bitch dead with the gunshot to the heart
And I know it was meant for me
I guess the niggaz felt they had to kill the closest one to me (uh, yeah)
And when I find em your life is to and end
They killed my best friend... me and my bitch

[Chorus]

Uh, yeah, yeah
Uh...
Uh, motherfucker yeah


----------



## Tesla (Feb 25, 2010)

R.I.P. Boner:

Boner from "Growing Pains" found dead.


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> R.I.P. Boner:
> 
> Boner from "Growing Pains" found dead.


 man i wish that was fmj  that patrick fat fuck is persistant !!! no help from my friends over here ??


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

pitman said:


> man i wish that was fmj that patrick fat fuck is persistant !!! no help from my friends over here ??


 
Don't worry Pit stain.. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Don't worry Pit stain.. I'm not going anywhere.


godbless you and your family..im hoping you dont go anywhere....i still need your love and assistance on where that spelling check button is by reply?


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

pitman said:


> godbless you and your family..im hoping you dont go anywhere....i still need your love and assistance on where that spelling check button is by reply?


 
By the time I'm done abusing you Pit stain you'll be wishing I would go away. And don't rely on the spell check button.. just get a third grade study guide and read it front to back. You won't have a spell check when you're taking that G.E.D so you better figure out the elementary level stuff.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> R.I.P. Boner:
> 
> Boner from "Growing Pains" found dead.



I had no idea his dad had played Chekov on the original Star Trek series.  RIP.


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> By the time I'm done abusing you Pit stain you'll be wishing I would go away. And don't rely on the spell check button.. just get a third grade study guide and read it front to back. You won't have a spell check when you're taking that G.E.D so you better figure out the elementary level stuff.


awww i don't even now how to reply to that but get cardio fat boy....


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

pitman said:


> awww i don't even now how to reply to that


 
Yeah.. *BIG* surprise there. 
 Tool.


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> By the time I'm done abusing you Pit stain you'll be wishing I would go away. And don't rely on the spell check button.. just get a third grade study guide and read it front to back. You won't have a spell check when you're taking that G.E.D so you better figure out the elementary level stuff.


 no wonder your uptight bout being a fat ass ..get off this computer for once and workout....


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Yeah.. *BIG* surprise there.
> Tool.


 tool a gay word ?


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

pitman said:


> no wonder your uptight bout being a fat ass ..get off this computer for once and workout....


 
It's YOU'RE, dumbass.  As in "You are". What fucking grade of school did you finish?


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> It's YOU'RE, dumbass. As in "You are". What fucking grade of school did you finish?


 all right you pink puss.you broke me im a lying ass locked up person.a fuckin real ignorant tool with a third grade education a real fat ass. a dumb posting fuckin jerkoff to everybody. a fuckin homo. a real doushbag that fucks your wife and mother up the ass ..you did it you broke me down and made me cry for your hugs and affection...i have to go now..anything i missed ? ps oh yea pit stain...mmmuh!!!!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

pitman said:


> all right you pink puss.you broke me im a lying ass locked up person.a fuckin real ignorant tool with a third grade education a real fat ass. a dumb posting fuckin jerkoff to everybody. a fuckin homo. a real doushbag that fucks your wife and mother up the ass ..you did it you broke me down and made me cry for your hugs and affection...i have to go now..anything i missed ?


 
No, that'll do. I'll go too. That way you'll have plenty of time to think up some real zingers! Don't forget to check your spelling! This will help you:
Dictionary and Thesaurus - Merriam-Webster Online


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> No, that'll do. I'll go too. That way you'll have plenty of time to think up some real zingers! Don't forget to check your spelling! This will help you:
> Dictionary and Thesaurus - Merriam-Webster Online


 god bless you pinky....... think of me while you dream i will you..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 25, 2010)

We need a change of subject in a big ass way!

Anyhoo, speaking of gilfs, the 51y/o broad just TM'd me, so that one's still on board. She was all like, "sorry I hadn't gotten back to you, been a crazy week. TIGF!" I TMd back saying I'd be all in touch tomorrow. Hopefully, this means another hook'em up. I don't wanna be dating all over the place, I just need a steady AP source to tide me over till the wife gets back, then some more for after she heads back to Chiner. This one seems hot for it. And y'all can rag all you wants, but once you've been with an older gilf/milf, you'll know zackly what it's all about. Nothing quite like it.

Meanwhile, this other broad gave me a wink tonight. I read her profile and she's athletic and into water sports. I recon that means she's down for some


----------



## Tesla (Feb 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We need a change of subject in a big ass way!


 

Werd!!!!!!

Big ole Salmon Filet and glass of Merlot........Then a hit of Deez on the horizon.......then order sum gears


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 25, 2010)

Everytime I pin the CJC-1295 & GHRP-6, I get fungry as hell within 30-40 minutes.  I just made love to a big ass rosbif sammich and now I feel like I could mow a coupla more.  Gotta SFLegz manana, so it might not be bad to load up till then.  I'm already bumping back up close to 240.  Ain't no telling what's gonna happen when these gears kick in.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 25, 2010)

Fucking snowed in today. We're supposed to get like 15 inches or some shit by end of day tomorrow.

So are you gonna go out with GILF tomorrow? Take her to the zoo.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd!!!!!!
> 
> Big ole Salmon Filet and glass of Merlot........Then a hit of Deez on the horizon.......then order sum gears


 
yeah those cunts can take their arguement off the CT 

. . .  nice feed there Pony . . Ive been in carb heaven all day! pasta, rice, fucking shovelling it in, still looking lean across the mid-section . . .  this sure is the 'fun' part of the diet


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 25, 2010)

gonna try and pound some trim on sunday.....bought a shit ton of shoes today like 9 pair....now going to watch old road warrior matches


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You had some good luck with that OBC obviously. A lot broads have accepted my requests, but then I never hear shit back. I reckon you just have to accumulate AP partners over time.
> 
> I had one broad, 44y/o, request to add me to her list this morning, but she looked like fukking chewbacca.


 

did you pay to get on there roids?


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

P TO THE FUCKIN S...... i should post my address so fmj 's wife can write me for thanks cause all that anger i built up in that fat ass boy he's going to get an assault charge on him for pounding the shit out of his old ladies pussy, then his fat ass will be right here for meeeee !!!!


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 25, 2010)

Nigz


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 25, 2010)

Werd.  I signed up at OBC.  I haven't gotten shit for results yet.  Hell, it's been rolling in on M.com tonight though.  I got this asian hottie just about roped in now.  She's 44, but looks all of 30, all athletic looking and shit.  I'd love to pound the shit outta that snatch.  The gilf made contact again, so I'll prolly try to take her out this weekend.  I'm hoping she'll have me out to her part of town, so I could possibly go back to her pad for AP.  We'll see.  If nothing else, maybe I could get a hummer in the golden corral.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 25, 2010)

The ole lady sent me some estrazolam from Chiner.  It's a mild benzo.  Popped about 4 of them badboys and I'm all mellow.  Almost don't wanna crash cuz I'm diggin' it too much.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 25, 2010)

lol a golden corral commercial just came on the teevee


----------



## Tesla (Feb 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The ole lady sent me some estrazolam from Chiner. It's a mild benzo. Popped about 4 of them badboys and I'm all mellow. Almost don't wanna crash cuz I'm diggin' it too much.


 

Remember Roids used to bang on Dubb and I for popping pills.......Now Roids is fully on the pill parade.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The ole lady sent me some estrazolam from Chiner. It's a mild benzo. Popped about 4 of them badboys and I'm all mellow. Almost don't wanna crash cuz I'm diggin' it too much.


 
sounds like it's time for a self-hummer 


GICH!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 25, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Remember Roids used to bang on Dubb and I for popping pills.......Now Roids is fully on the pill parade.


 
pills, gears, 'tides, natty ices, GILFs


----------



## Tesla (Feb 25, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> pills, gears, 'tides, natty ices, GILFs


 
I approve of that stack...........very nice stack indeed!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I approve of that stack...........very nice stack indeed!!


 
sweet, but I think I'll sub the natty ices for merlot, and the GILFs for LBWs


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 25, 2010)

YouTube Video











...nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 25, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> sweet, but I think I'll sub the natty ices for merlot, and the GILFs for LBWs


 
Agreed on the Merlot..........and also Sub GILF's for MILF's


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2010)

FYI: LBWs = Large-Breasted Wenches


----------



## Tesla (Feb 25, 2010)

Gotcha.......I was thinking of LBFM's.....my bad...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 25, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> FYI: LBWs = Large-Breasted Wenches




You called?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> You called?


 
Indeed I did . .  Nice to know you are the Large-Breasted style of Wench LW . . care to share some pics with the CT?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Indeed I did . .  Nice to know you are the Large-Breasted style of Wench LW . . care to share some pics with the CT?



I second that motion.  HYCH.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> yeah those cunts can take their arguement off the CT


 
You know what guys.. that was my fault. Sorry 'bout that. I took the bait. 
Won't happen again.


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2010)

I feel bad for Willy. South Jersey is only getting 3 to 5 inches at most. I just drove home from my girl's place. 

And I hate shoveling.. Shit gets so annoying doing it 3 times a day for an hour at a time.

And i'm glad to See BFT posting Pics of my fat girls. And I never did anything with that girl. She was a psycho and was extremely unattractive...  Barf

Tonight I'm going over my boy's house to have a sausage party. We're gonna get our Drink on... Oh yea, Tim will be there 


EDIT: Just weighed in at 234.8!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 26, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

lol I knew you of all people would get that zoo reference


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not doing the zoo.  It's gonna be Golden Corral next time.  I'll prolly run into sane on his next date there.  

But, yet the gilfs, vikes, natties, and 'tides, and gears is a helluva stack.  Workin' on a milf too at the moment, an asean one at that, so those aren't ruled out neither!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 26, 2010)

Do it!

Anyhoo, time to go SFLegz.  Gonna do:

DB lunges 5xfailure
Leg Press 15, 10, 8, 6, 5 (or sum10 like it)
Leg curlz 5xfail
Leg xtension 5xfail
standing calves 5xfail
donkeys 5xfail
Some kinda ab shit 5xfail

Then I'm gonna pin some more 'tides and drink a MM shake!

GEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mooch2321 (Feb 26, 2010)

whats up knob-goblers????  its great to be back....added superdrol into my stack three days ago and am LOVING IT!  super is the best oral ever made!  Fuck "tren", fuck phera, fuck dbol, fuck abombs!  i love superdrol!  Three days and im already feelin it!!!  thats sum good shit.  tell me what you's guys think of the stack!

test c-400/week
test e-400/week
superdrol 20mgs/ed
grf/ghrp2 100mcg 3Xed
igf1-40mcg in the morning
igf2-40mcg in the morning
slin- 5iu post igf, 5iu preworkout


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> whats up knob-goblers????  its great to be back....added superdrol into my stack three days ago and am LOVING IT!  super is the best oral ever made!  Fuck "tren", fuck phera, fuck dbol, fuck abombs!  i love superdrol!  Three days and im already feelin it!!!  thats sum good shit.  tell me what you's guys think of the stack!
> 
> test c-400/week
> test e-400/week
> ...




Just cut out both Test c and p, the grf/ghrp2, igf1, igf2, slin, and add 30mgs of Superdrol ED 


GICH


----------



## mooch2321 (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks man....i will get right on that....guess i will have to get some vit. c for when those 50mgs of super shut my dick down though.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Indeed I did . .  Nice to know you are the Large-Breasted style of Wench LW . . care to share some pics with the CT?




ha. i saw your post when i came in here last night looking for a mod to help a new member out. couldn't resist being funny.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 26, 2010)

about to take a trip to the eye doctor...gonna fuck'n suck


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2010)

That video was the gayest of all. Work on your video making skills you fucking Whomp


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2010)

haha

That'd be refreshing. To see an animated version of myself trying to kick game to a local fatty... I'm getting hard just thinking about it..


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 26, 2010)

Whats up sippers! All tret, d-bol and tren'ed up right now 

Gears are good!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> That video was the gayest of all. Work on your video making skills you fucking Whomp


 
lol.. it wasn't THAT bad.. definitly had some humor in it. G-MILFS. lol


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 26, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> GICH!
> 
> Roids on date w/Chinese Milf
> 
> ...


 
"let me show you my huge lats"


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's one I started for good ol Sane and his buddy Best Friend Tim....

Sane and Best Friend Tim in Locker Room


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2010)

heh, your video needs some more work


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 26, 2010)

As halfway expected, the new girl didn't come through tonight.  Last night hen I asked what time she'd be by, she said she had an emergency come up.  Right...lol.  At least the bj w/ the married girl is on for tonight.  She works right by a 24 hr Fitness, so I'll prob have her blow me in the lot.  I've gotten blown and also AP'd at my usual 24 hr location so this would make it kinda like a pattern or a streak.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 26, 2010)

If anyone needs any clen, I just got an email from Sten.  Free 60 ml w/ any order.  Plus for any order over $154 you get a free igf-1 lr3.  If I hadn't already stocked up I'd prob be tempted.

Got my clen yesterday too.  What does has anyone / experience started at, worked up to, etc?  The dose is 200 mcg/ml.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> Whats up sippers! All tret, d-bol and tren'ed up right now
> 
> Gears are good!


 

you got you perma-cycle sorted numbnuts?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 26, 2010)

Fucking cunt at CVS wouldn't gimme any slin pins!    She's all like "Do you buy your insulin here?"  I'm like "Uh, nah, not at this store."  She's all like "We don't sell darts here if you don't buy your slin here."  I wanted to STF outta that cunt.

Anyhoo, how much is slin?  Anyone know exactly how is complements a regular gear cycle?  I'm almost tempted to ad it.  It's sposed to be THEE most anabolic roid out there.


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you got you perma-cycle sorted numbnuts?



yea motherfucker! 

Am buying the HGH online next week when i get paid. Ive got all the test and ancillaries ready to go!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> If anyone needs any clen, I just got an email from Sten. Free 60 ml w/ any order. Plus for any order over $154 you get a free igf-1 lr3. If I hadn't already stocked up I'd prob be tempted.
> 
> Got my clen yesterday too. What does has anyone / experience started at, worked up to, etc? The dose is 200 mcg/ml.


 
I started at 100mcg . . 50mcg didnt do shit so I doubled it. Some say 160mcg is top dose. 

Benedryl upregulates your receptors so you can stay on for longer  - havent looked into the nuts and bolts of it yet.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Fucking cunt at CVS wouldn't gimme any slin pins!  She's all like "Do you buy your insulin here?" I'm like "Uh, nah, not at this store." She's all like "We don't sell darts here if you don't buy your slin here." I wanted to STF outta that cunt.
> 
> Anyhoo, how much is slin? Anyone know exactly how is complements a regular gear cycle? I'm almost tempted to ad it. It's sposed to be THEE most anabolic roid out there.


 

Fuck I hate dealing with people at chemists . . even buying darts with VitB12 get that "Oh you filthy junky" look. I just go down to the Gov. Needle Exchange and wait in line with the other filthy junkies . . it's free goddam it!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I started at 100mcg . . 50mcg didnt do shit so I doubled it. Some say 160mcg is top dose.
> 
> Benedryl upregulates your receptors so you can stay on for longer  - havent looked into the nuts and bolts of it yet.



I did a little reading just now.  Ppl. are advising starting at 20, building up increments of 20/ed until you get to the threshold where you're getting sides but not too bad.  I'm already up on the upregulation w/ anti-histimines.  When I've used albuterol I've done a week of 1 mg/ed of ketotifen for that purpose.  That way I was able to just stay on and not have to take the 2 week breaks.

The bj is all set for the gym parking lot after she gets off work.  This one is a show off type of head giver.  Does the whole porn star visuals, tossing her hair around, smiling, etc.  It was pretty nice last time so I'm in for a treat.  Last time it was a prelude to AP this time just a straight bj so it'll be good to see how good she is at finishing them.


----------



## pitman (Feb 26, 2010)

BUUUUURP !!!!!!!!!!1 EXCUSE ME MY NIGGAS JUST ATE MY PROTEIN A BOWL OF DICKS !!!!!! THE LOVE OF LONE FUCKING HIMSELF WOLFMAN !!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2010)

YO!!!!!! I WOKE UP AT GUS HARRISON WITH 5 NIGGAZ POUNDIN EVARY ORIFICE, i LUV DAT SHHITT.

WAY U FUKKS IGNORE ME? i WANNA BE LUVED!!!1 EVEN THAT RETARD SANE GETS MORE ATTENTION . . 

EATIN SH1T AND TALKING SH1T AND EATING NIGGAZ COCK N SHIT . . DATS HOW I ROLLZ BETCHES!

fUUUUUCCKKKK


----------



## Tesla (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got my Tan-On!!! 

'Bout to throw a fat New York steak on da Q with a baked tater.....

Got some Deez comin' later, too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just got my Tan-On!!!
> 
> 'Bout to throw a fat New York steak on da Q with a baked tater.....
> 
> Got some Deez comin' later, too.


 

Good shit Alphonse . . my melotan and other anxillaries just arrived at home, so sources tell me. Gonna get my bell-end all tanned up before my MILFy gobbles it! 

. . Sounds like part of my GEARs has arrived too . . love it when a good plan comes together 

Got SFW and LHJO to look fwd tonight!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice work Cap'n. 

'bout to order some gear here any minute now.......gonna extend my Test E cycle to 14-16 weeks.......

5-1/2 weeks deep now........


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Nice work Cap'n.
> 
> 'bout to order some gear here any minute now.......gonna extend my Test E cycle to 14-16 weeks.......
> 
> 5-1/2 weeks deep now........


 
sounds sweet bro . .  must all be kickin in for you now, yeah? Put on much weight?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 26, 2010)

Roids man you have too much time...lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 26, 2010)

This one is still by far the best.....

Roids goes on a date


I just watched it baked ........


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2010)

I think sane's been making shit up:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/106735-stenlabs-vip-membership.html#post1968722


----------



## weldingman (Feb 26, 2010)

Someone shut this fucking thread down already, geesh, goddamn


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> maybe he's running an all ancillary cycle since he's a pussy faggot noob and scared to use gear like a real man.
> 
> Sane is a fucking faggot that i would beat the shit out of and drag by his ankles after he was layed out.
> 
> ...




Oh my.. Did a Midget on Gears just talk some shit? I doubt your 5'2 ass would stand a chance. I don't care how strong you think you are, you're just another midget on platform shoes.

From New York? Oh wait, I'm already scared by the Accent you may unleash on me..  

So besides that Grilled Whopper, I didn't get light headed from my diet yesterday. I think i'm starting to get the hang of it. Didn't weigh any less today, but maybe thats because I ate a ton of food and didn't poop yet..

But I'll probably Reach 220lbs before Geared Midget hits 6 foot


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2010)

*Taurine*

"i like this Free-form amino.
I use as a pre-workout/Post workout supp. 

pre:
1/2 Tsp of Creatine Ethyl ester
1/4 tsp L-Carnitine
one Taurine capsule.
Ginseng
ECA stack

Post:
1/2 Tsp of Creatine Ethyl ester
1/4 tsp L-Carnitine
one Taurine capsule
A serving of Whey protein.

Anyway...Gives a nice, clean form of energy that gets your through the workout. Its one of the key ingredients in Redbull by the way."



"Ive used Taurine in capsulated form for some time and this seemed like a more economical choice, considering capping is not necessary. (its VERY water soluble and virtually tasteless) 

I use one Tsp. pre and post workout along with CEE and other Non-essential aminos, including whey. 

This product works Synergistically with your Creatine for cell volumization....

When combined with other Non-essential aminos, Whey protein, stimulants and good diet, you will breeze through workouts and feel *stronger*."

Taurine = Gears?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 27, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> love it when a good plan comes together








YouTube Video


----------



## pitman (Feb 27, 2010)

Holy fuckin jesus fuckin christ !!!!! Welderman is fuckin gay..dreaming bout eating tossed salad..and eating dicks  ...thats just butt nasty..he's been singing in the closet'' im to sexy for this world'' fucking queers die of aids !!!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 27, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Someone shut this fucking thread down already, geesh, goddamn


geesh, goddamn '' ? hhhmmmmm ? SOUNDS GAY TO ME !!!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2010)

Yo Geared J, check PM for junk pics.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 27, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yo Geared J, check PM for junk pics.


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yo Geared J, check PM for junk pics.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 27, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> This one is still by far the best.....
> 
> Roids goes on a date
> 
> ...


 
Gotta date with a nice little ILF 2nite - 43y/o. She TM'd me today to see if I wanna grab a few drinks. This broads got no kinds, never been married (hence, the ILF as opposed to MILF). This time, it's drinks, no dinner that I have to mtg my crib for. I need this one to result in AP dammit! She's an attorney, so I may see if I can get her to pick up the tab.

Meanwhile, GILF TM'd me and wants to get together, possibly manana.

Unfortunately, I keep getting shit like this also. GOt this msg today.



> Thanks for the email.
> 
> But I see that you're separated and I don't believe in dating if you're still married. I hope you understand. Thanks, Kim


----------



## FMJ (Feb 27, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Gotta date with a nice little ILF 2nite - 43y/o. She TM'd me today to see if I wanna grab a few drinks. This broads got no kinds, never been married (hence, the ILF as opposed to MILF). This time, it's drinks, no dinner that I have to mtg my crib for. I need this one to result in AP dammit! She's an attorney, so I may see if I can get her to pick up the tab.
> 
> Meanwhile, GILF TM'd me and wants to get together, possibly manana.
> 
> Unfortunately, I keep getting shit like this also. GOt this msg today.


 
You gotta change that shit to single, man. Separated is just a technicality that can come up later on. Besides if you end up with a clinger, you can always throw in that "separated" as an emergecy exit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2010)

FMJ said:


> You gotta change that shit to single, man. Separated is just a technicality that can come up later on. Besides if you end up with a clinger, you can always throw in that "separated" as an emergecy exit.


 
Change that shit to divorced . . if asked you say "she's hooked up with another guy, as far as Im concerned Im divorced, the paperwork just hasnt been finalised yet goddam it. Dont you judge me bitch. I will fist rape you then shit in you mouth and choke you with it. Im on tren you filthy cunt. And tides. You will obey my authority"

GSCH!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 27, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Change that shit to divorced . . if asked you say "she's hooked up with another guy, as far as Im concerned Im divorced, the paperwork just hasnt been finalised yet goddam it. Dont you judge me bitch. I will fist rape you then shit in you mouth and choke you with it. Im on tren you filthy cunt. And tides. You will obey my authority"
> 
> GSCH!


 
 Ummm.. or.. that.....


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 27, 2010)

Word.

"Jason, you don't lie to me. You lie to girls!"


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice squishy Purple Nugg I just picked up.......Almost too soft and squishy, but tastes great.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2010)

Had my power SFW last night, fully carb'd up to the eyeballs . .  full body WO, smashed everything in site . . fucking awesome!  

Weight went from depleted 200.2 to 206.8 carb'd up from a 203.5 baseline, but still looking leaned out - this programme's the shit. Need to fine tune it, but can also work it into a bulk scenario . . fuck, fully geared is gonna be insane!!


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 27, 2010)

getting a lil paranoid my ap situation is not responding any texts i feel like niagraballs


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 27, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> getting a lil paranoid my ap situation is not responding any texts i feel like niagraballs



Yeah, I HATE that shit.  Having to cancel is one thing but no need to just ignore texts for a day or to.  Once bitches start doing that, I'm likely to start fading them and looking for replacements.

My bj appointment went very well.  Turned into a full on AP, so it was fun and spontaneous.  This girl really gets into it and that makes it more enjoyable.  I was talking all sorts on nasty shit, calling her my cock sucking whore, etc.  She one upped that by saying "I'm your 10 min. whore.".  That's in reference to her needing the session to go around 10 mins so she could pick up her kid and go home to the hubby.  I thought it was hot that she got into the names like that.

The gf got her tax refund so she took my ass out to Texas Roadhouse.  Had grilled shrimp appetizer, 9 oz. chopped steak smothered in sauteed onions, shrooms and jack cheese.  Plus a sweet potato and steamed veggies as sides.  Awesome meal.  She even bought me a PS3 game.  Good day.

Ended up AP'ing her when we got home, so that's a 3 day/3 girl streak for me.  Shame that I don't have the opportunity to tag a diff. one tomorrow to extend things.  Can't complain, though.

I was just reading an interesdting writing on 'tides, specifically igf-1.  Basskiller chimes in on the discussion.  Have a look at the link.  Makes me kinda excited to try this stuff out.

IGF-1 and Bodybuilding, IGF-1 LR3 Side Effects


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yea it's phase out time for this broad....im sourcing some contacs to find some new poon....i dunno about laying some cash for OBC



, I HATE that shit. Having to cancel is one thing but no need to just ignore texts for a day or to. Once bitches start doing that, I'm likely to start fading them and looking for replacements.

My bj appointment went very well. Turned into a full on AP, so it was fun and spontaneous. This girl really gets into it and that makes it more enjoyable. I was talking all sorts on nasty shit, calling her my cock sucking whore, etc. She one upped that by saying "I'm your 10 min. whore.". That's in reference to her needing the session to go around 10 mins so she could pick up her kid and go home to the hubby. I thought it was hot that she got into the names like that.

The gf got her tax refund so she took my ass out to Texas Roadhouse. Had grilled shrimp appetizer, 9 oz. chopped steak smothered in sauteed onions, shrooms and jack cheese. Plus a sweet potato and steamed veggies as sides. Awesome meal. She even bought me a PS3 game. Good day.

Ended up AP'ing her when we got home, so that's a 3 day/3 girl streak for me. Shame that I don't have the opportunity to tag a diff. one tomorrow to extend things. Can't complain, though.

I was just reading an interesdting writing on 'tides, specifically igf-1. Basskiller chimes in on the discussion. Have a look at the link. Makes me kinda excited to try this stuff out.

IGF-1 and Bodybuilding, IGF-1 LR3 Side Effects[/QUOTE]


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice work J . . Ive set up for the following next week:

Tue: wench I aint seen for 4 mths picking me up for airport, direct home AP session
Wed: new wench I havent AP coming round, cancelled last time so a little flakey
Thu: married MILF, always good times.
Fri: a definate maybe with this other MILF Ive been chatting to.
Sat: 6 foot big-tittied wench going to my bro's party. Extreme chance for repeat AP.

. . so it's looking good so far. My liquid C from sten is awaiting a test drive. 30mg/ml, so I might as well drop a ml and see how it goes.



digging that 'tides article btw. . that IGF long looks like the goods 




Fishsticks!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2010)

You kniggs are either pumping some ugly ass hoes or are full of shit.....You guys are killing me with this AP shit

You kniggs need to come to San Diego and work some real surfer hotties


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2010)

'Net Ho's are the Best Ho's . . . this is how I'd classify:

1 = hot ass ho
2 = reasonable looking
2 = a little ordinary, but make up for it through enthusiam 

. . when you get the chance to AP all of them, you gotta go for it. Next time you might only get to AP one or two, so if you dont do the rounds they'll fuck off somewhere else.

Just remember, Im stuck with LHJO when Im away for work. I goxta ensure the nuts get busted when I get to the city


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2010)

I would consider this MILFy a little ordinary, but worthy of AP nontheless


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 27, 2010)

No shit! I got 3 msgs from broads today, saying shit about not dating "seperated" dudes. Dig this one:



> XXXX,
> 
> I'm so flattered that you emailed me...I'll take that as a compliment - thank you! You have a great, well-written profile with some good pics! Whew - what a smile too! You sound like a great catch. You appear to be a classy dude so I hope you will completely understand that I saw that you are separated. And, although I'm sure you're ready for dating, I have decided to not date anyone until they are fully divorced and fully ready for the possibility of the sound, ethical, potential of a committed relationship. Even though I'm 2 years divorced, I have a tender big heart by nature, that can easily get broken and, ya know...a girl has got to watch out for herself, and steer clear from the potential of any wild oats needing to get sowed.
> 
> ...


 
Starting 2day. I'm the big D!

These broads on m.com just wanna date.  I need some AP!!!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2010)

Guess I'm gonna AP my normal Ho in a couple....She just made Chicken thighs, Ceasar Salad, and Teryaki Rice.........You kniggs really do need to get to the West Coast, though..................Good luck wit da internet Fuglys.......I mean hotties


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 27, 2010)

can a crash on the couch while i peep on milf #1


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2010)

M#2 and M#3 wouldn't appreciate that.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Nice squishy Purple Nugg I just picked up.......Almost too soft and squishy, but tastes great.


 
I guess I need to wait for Geared J to surface for a comment on this pretty Nugg


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> No shit! I got 3 msgs from broads today, saying shit about not dating "seperated" dudes. Dig this one:
> 
> Starting 2day. I'm the big D!
> 
> These broads on m.com just wanna date. I need some AP!!!


 

GearsMcGilf . .PM me your AP Profile for review


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2010)

Please McGilf.......I want summa dat AP profile as well


----------



## weldingman (Feb 28, 2010)

All of ya *eat shit*.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 28, 2010)

I gotta pretty much take Capt's side as far as AP philosophy goes.  They don't have to be perfect to AP or service you.  Now there's a reasonable limit of course, but I'm not trying to wine and dine bitches, date them, etc. Just want to hit it.  As little cash and legwork invested as possible.

Gears, I'd def nix the separated thing.  Just say single or divorced and you can get into limited specifics later.  I tell some hook ups I have a gf, others I totally hide it.  It just depends on the situation and if I think they'll be cool or it'll be a deal breaker.  You kinda have to be a pragmatist.


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2010)

My workouts have been real shitty since i've been cuttin cals... I think i've been over doing it and I need to raise my intake a tad. 

So for brekkie i had some eggs and a small bowl of pasta!




EDIT: Also, this past Friday, I did bench press, and got 265 up twice.. I'll try for 270 next time.


----------



## dayday87 (Feb 28, 2010)

"Dr. Sweeney added that there???s no limit to what can be done with IGF-1 and gene therapy with regards to building a better athlete. To make a sprinter faster Sweeney said, ???I???d put the whole leg on bypass. I would put (IGF-1) in through the blood. It would be more efficient than injections (directly into the muscle), which you would need a lot of because you???re dealing with large muscles. But this is nothing a vascular surgeon couldn???t do."

lolwut? Nig is saying to straightline igf-1 ??


----------



## FMJ (Feb 28, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> My workouts have been real shitty since i've been cuttin cals... I think i've been over doing it and I need to raise my intake a tad.
> 
> So for brekkie i had some eggs and a small bowl of pasta!
> 
> ...


 
Yep. Same here. Just low energy. When low carbing, you're expected to lower volume and raise weight to the 1-6 rep range. 
The idea is since you can't make size gains anyway you stick with stregth maintainence routines. That'll help reduce muscle loss while on huge calorie deficits till you can bulk again. 
The only good workouts are after a carb up. Then you sfw  like a gorilla.


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2010)

heh, yea. Makes sense. I think my main problem was that my breakfasts weren't large enough. So i'll be sure to eat a healthier brekkie from now on.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 28, 2010)

Mornin Kniggy-Knoggers.......Fat hit of Deez to start my Sunday

Then da girlie is gonna make me a six egg omelette with salsa, sour cream, green onions, cheddar cheese, tomatoes, and green peppers...

I love me sum big brekky


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 28, 2010)

This broad last night was a little disappointing.  A few more pounds than I could tell from her pic.  I still messed around a bit, but no AP.

The one that sent me the a-mail yesterday is still talking to me.  She's fukkin hot.  I think I may be able to rope her in.  She's expressing a lot of interest.  I knew she was or she wouldn't have taken the time to write all that.  We gotta pretty good dialogue going and I'm betting we're gonna hook up later in the week.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 28, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> This broad last night was a little disappointing. A few more pounds than I could tell from her pic. I still messed around a bit, but no AP.
> 
> The one that sent me the a-mail yesterday is still talking to me. She's fukkin hot. I think I may be able to rope her in. She's expressing a lot of interest. I knew she was or she wouldn't have taken the time to write all that. We gotta pretty good dialogue going and I'm betting we're gonna hook up later in the week.


 
Must be that classy dude smile of yours, killer!


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2010)

Lol we demand more details and more frequent updates from u roids!!!


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 28, 2010)

when you typed few more pounds; sane percked up and wanted more details.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 28, 2010)

You kniggs work out???


----------



## FMJ (Feb 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You kniggs work out???


 
Dunno 'bout the rest of these guys but I can't afford to get any bigger than I am now. I just can't keep buying new clothes week after week. It's getting too expensive.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 28, 2010)

ready my journal on bn....wait...they don't have the board any more


----------



## Tesla (Feb 28, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 28, 2010)

Did an 8X8 dumbbell curl workout late last night.  For breakfast I dogged a big bowl of Kashi GoLean berry crumble.  Good shit!  Gonna eat a few Morningstar veggie sausages to get more protein.  Later on, gonna go to the gf's parents house for smoked turkey and sweet/white potatoes mixed together.  Should be a good food day.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 28, 2010)

watching USA get beat by canada....looks like my ap situation isn't going to come through


----------



## Tesla (Feb 28, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Al and Will_P repo some guys motorcycle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 28, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> No shit! I got 3 msgs from broads today, saying shit about not dating "seperated" dudes. Dig this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Roids a "classy dude"

See negro, I told you m.com is a waste of fucking time!!! and money

Try CL and AFF!!! GICH!


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 28, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Roids a "classy dude"
> 
> See negro, I told you m.com is a waste of fucking time!!! and money
> 
> Try CL and AFF!!! GICH!


 
hey what's CL and AFF?

hey roids are you going by the username roids on your sites....showing the lat pics of course


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Did an 8X8 dumbbell curl workout late last night. For breakfast I dogged a big bowl of Kashi GoLean berry crumble. Good shit! Gonna eat a few Morningstar veggie sausages to get more protein. Later on, gonna go to the gf's parents house for smoked turkey and sweet/white potatoes mixed together. Should be a good food day.


 
Don't forget these!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 28, 2010)

I hope we do win the gold.  It's still a game.  Plus Sten is doing a free clean and igf lr3 if they win.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 28, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> watching USA get beat by canada....looks like my ap situation isn't going to come through


 
You know there's nothing on TV when I'm watching this shit. 

Who the fuck cares about hockey...


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 28, 2010)

roids should try and plow little wing


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 28, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> You know there's nothing on TV when I'm watching this shit.
> 
> Who the fuck cares about hockey...



It's the only non-dem sport left, unless you count curling.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 28, 2010)

Told ya it was still a game!  Go Team USA!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> roids should try and plow little wing


 

there's a cue of folk lining up to AP Little Wing . . or SYN . .  the Capt would gladly take them both on


----------



## FMJ (Feb 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> there's a cue of folk lining up to AP Little Wing . . or SYN . . the Capt would gladly take them both on


 
Indeedy! Syn's got a real cloak and dagger hottie type thing goin on. 
Apple shouldnt fall far from the tree. 
Hotties spawn hotties.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 28, 2010)

I haven't seen wing's pics.  Is she hot?  I'm off for my smoked turkey, YUM!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I haven't seen wing's pics. Is she hot? I'm off for my smoked turkey, YUM!


 
Smoking MILF with a nympho twist


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> there's a cue of folk lining up to AP Little Wing . . or SYN . . the Capt would gladly take them both on


 
I already file a claim on SYN


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2010)

The Situation said:


> I already file a claim on SYN


 
I can see an e-fight brewing over our e-ho's


----------



## FMJ (Feb 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I can see an e-fight brewing over our e-ho's


 
Everyone step back.. I know e-judo!


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 28, 2010)

true must be over 55 years old and live 375 miles a way...


might get some ap today anyways....fuck'n hope it pans out been doing working to damn hard today for it lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2010)

I tell you what cc . . if it all falls through put some lipstick on your fist and rape it

GICH!


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 28, 2010)

I might have too...but I think I have a situation! If it falls through I'll have snooky kick her out of the house...then punch her in the face then put the hand to work i guess


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 28, 2010)

watching some women's running on espn 2...some nice ham sandwhiches on there


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2010)

Just got done eating a three course meal my wonderful girlfriend made for me. First i had a refreshing salad with three kinds of lettuce, raw mushrooms, cucumbers, sliced tomatos, and her famous home made dressing.. Next came the ice cold Shrimp in cocktail sauce.. Fucking delisious! then came the mixed vegetalbles and saute'ed chicken strips with. Little cup of BBQ sauce to dip it in... And when I finally get off the pooper, there should be some sugar free dessert waiting for me <3

and she gives me head at least once a day

GSCH!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 28, 2010)

Just mowed down some gook food, now drinking some merlot/cabernet.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2010)

Sane . . . picture of said wench otherwise it's all make-believe 

IBYAFOS


----------



## Tesla (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Geared J, you check PM's of junk yet?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 28, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Id pay money to see his roids' match.com profile


 
 GICH!!!

Fun-loving, free-spirit, easy going guy here, with a fun and colourful sense of humour. I recently moved back from China where I was an Economics/Finance professor. I am also a fitness fanatic. I am well educated and enjoy the company of similar people. 

I'm a very chatty guy, the type who can talk for hours if you don't shut me up. I love to go out for dinner/drinks, and I am somewhat of a social butterfliy. However, I can also be content just lying around watching a good movie and enjoying a low-evening. I am very approachable and easy to talk to, so I'm told. I'm basically a no facade, what you see is what you get sort. I have been told that this is one of my most desirable traits. Well, this is the abridged version of me. I can tell you much more when we meet. 

A personality and sense of humour are very important qualities for me. If you are a fun, confident woman who enjoys a good conversation and an off the wall sense of humour, I hope to hear from you.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I can see an e-fight brewing over our e-ho's


 
AYE lad . I be ready to send ye to davey jones's locker....mate..


----------



## Tesla (Feb 28, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Just mowed down some gook food, now drinking some merlot/cabernet.


 
Nice knigg-knogg

Enjoyin' a little Merlot and Deez right now

BTW Willy.......you on da gear train right now?........can't remember if you said you were on da gas right now or what?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ haha sprayher .  . . sure to bring in the slappers


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> ^^ haha . . sure to bring in the slappers


 
AYE LAD>>


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Nice knigg-knogg
> 
> Enjoyin' a little Merlot and Deez right now
> 
> BTW Willy.......you on da gear train right now?........can't remember if you said you were on da gas right now or what?


 
Word, more merlot/cab coming right up. 

Nah, no gears. I've been on Accutane for a while so even if I wanted to I can't.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey dorks........speak fuckin English. 

Sorry to hear about no gears, Will.........but happy to hear about your Merlot/Cab bender.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 28, 2010)

Just having a couple glasses. I like this blend.

No gears but I'm cycling creatine and protein.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 28, 2010)

I tried to look at profile pics of Wing one time and it didn't work.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 28, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Careful, dose it properly or hugeness could occur.
> 
> 
> Is that really Roids' profile? He sounds dreamy


 
I'm debating whether or not to drink beta alanine and taurine before SFW. That just might be a bit too dangerous and risky.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 28, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I'm debating whether or not to drink beta alanine and taurine before SFW. That just might be a bit too dangerous and risky.


 
explain my nigga


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2010)

Is beta alanine good for pre workout?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 28, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Because He could go into a placebo induced and rage and potentially hurt innocent people.


 
lol ahh i get it


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd like to cap it but I wonder if the fumes will be too much for me to handle.

I have to get one of these..


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Printing out the pics now. I see that test has kicked in. GYCH!


 
post em up pony!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 28, 2010)

I love this fucking scene!!!

YouTube - Cheech and Chong at the Welfare Office (Complete Clip)


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 28, 2010)

BA is the real deal.  It boosts carnosine levels and enables you to delay muscle fatigue via buffering lactic acid if I remember correctly.  It's got many studies backing up its efficacy, goes very well / creatine.  Try 3 grams a day divided pre/post. GICH.

Beta-Alanine. The Facts.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 28, 2010)

At the end of the day.........guess what happens..........I order Test E from Saney's link.........WTF??

WTF is this world coming to?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> At the end of the day.........guess what happens..........I order Test E from Saney's link.........WTF??
> 
> WTF is this world coming to?


 
why didnt you use xroid FFS? You'll probably get sent pure estrogen and grow DD's like sane


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 28, 2010)

And start fucking whales.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 28, 2010)

Fuck you kniggs..........you fuckers are no help


----------



## Tesla (Feb 28, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Just run the ONE again.
> 
> GICH!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Just run the ONE again.
> 
> GICH!!


 
lol, you ran the ONE? Hope you're 2nd Gear/Neovar PCT kept your gains


----------



## Tesla (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## cc-10 (Feb 28, 2010)

fuck'n plowed that bitch at her house....now it's time to watch the rick flair dvd


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2010)

good work cc . . Id keep that quiet from roids, chances are his balls are swollen and blue from no nana-action


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah his jap broad is gonna give him the beating of his life when she comes back from chiner and catches him on match.com


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2010)

Gerontophilia: sexual attraction towards the elderly

now rep me bitches!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 28, 2010)

CC, where's the story?


----------



## Saney (Mar 1, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fuck you kniggs..........you fuckers are no help



Have no worries Alley McBeal, the Teat E u ordered from that site will be fine. Keep in mind that it's made by the AxRoids company.. Ur safe..

But if it happens to be placebo, I'll give u Willy's address and u can mail it to his fat ass.  


GICH


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


>


 
How dare you piss in the face of countless online studies regarding beta alanine? 

Gets you jacked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> lol, you ran the ONE? Hope you're 2nd Gear/Neovar PCT kept your gains


 


He frontloaded with RPM/Drive as well.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2010)

Takin' a pipe-rip of Purple and 'bout to order sum gear


----------



## Saney (Mar 1, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Takin' a pipe-rip of Purple and 'bout to order sum gear



Test E from My Linky?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Test E from My Linky?


 
You're proud of that fukkin' linky, aren't you, Saney? 

Yeah........unless sum10 I'm waitin' for falls thru, I will go with Saney's linky


----------



## Saney (Mar 1, 2010)

I ain't proud. I'm just happy that I could lend a fellow CT'er a hand... but next time, FUCK YOU!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I ain't proud. I'm just happy that I could lend a fellow CT'er a hand... but next time, FUCK YOU!


 
I was giving you props, knigg..........I will lend you a prip if you would like


----------



## Saney (Mar 1, 2010)

No P-Rips for Moi.. still awaiting a shot at my Corrections job... Then lots of Test E will flow my way!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2010)

If I didn't want gear I wouldn't work..........well, I guess I would need coin for T-tips, Deez, and Merlot.......so gotta work .....Fuck I wanna kill all the kniggs I work with......buncha fukkin' not-bigs


----------



## Saney (Mar 1, 2010)

LOL, in about 4 weeks i'll start collecting my Unemployment... But hopefully I'll score that gig and erase my Demlet status


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 1, 2010)

that links fine poney, i havent used myself but you can check out their private forum on outlawmuscle  Sorry i cant pm dont have enough posts yet.

Captain ive got the test E/C stack cuz im running a blend thats 200mgs/e and 200mgs/c.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 1, 2010)

I knew you and roids traded junk pics but ho knew that bastard was holding out on the gilf date pics???!!! 



Geared Jesus said:


> Uhhhhggghhh loads all over grandma's mug.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 1, 2010)

Damn the luck.  The gf stayed home today and my boy Tim happens to text me about a bitch he was gonna fuck...like as I type and wanted to know if I was in.  I hate missing out on zero effort ass.  Hopefully, she's not a one and done deal and he can hook it up later.  He's the ultimate not big, short, skinny as fuck, but somehow pulls tons of ass.  He must have some serious game.  Good ally to have.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2010)

hahahahah fagz! You can't just go on M.com with sum10 like "Huge cock here, looking for FWB. Into bondage, vibrating toys, light spanking and role playing, etc, etc." That place is where the quality tailpipe is and I got plenty of time to work on it, even if it takes going out a few times first. Gilf wants to get together again this week and I got 3 more TMs yesterday from one a 43y/o milf and a 29 y/o hottie. Just takes some time. My inbox is staying pretty full and I'm expecting to be pounding a few inboxes here shortly. Unfortunately, there aren't that many who're just looking for some quick cockage. 

Seems like on the other AP sites, they're all fulla fakes and fags. The one's that have been ready to go ASAP are kinda nasty. At least the ones around here have been.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> roids should try and plow little wing


 
I'm a little late in the game.  A broad this kinky just might be worth waiting in line for.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Roids a "classy dude"
> 
> See negro, I told you m.com is a waste of fucking time!!! and money
> 
> Try CL and AFF!!! GICH!


 
It's a quantity vs quality thingy.  I wouldn't mind finding a really good one and having a  quality "gf" or two on the side whilst the wife's in Chiner.  She's gonna be there for a while, minus a 3 week visit in May.  The May visit isn't even a definite.  I might angle for her not to come for the visit, using $ as the reason.  Frankly, I may not even stay married to the bitch much  longer.  IDK for sure.  

I've had a some chicks add me on OBC, but they either tend to be fuglies or just uber skanky.  Can't seem to find a real hottie that just wants to fuck.


----------



## Saney (Mar 1, 2010)

I am demanding for Roids to post up his Profile "About Me" section.

If he doesn't comply, then no more phone sex.. And i'll change the locks on my doors.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It's a quantity vs quality thingy. I wouldn't mind finding a really good one and having a quality "gf" or two on the side whilst the wife's in Chiner. She's gonna be there for a while, minus a 3 week visit in May. The May visit isn't even a definite. I might angle for her not to come for the visit, using $ as the reason. Frankly, I may not even stay married to the bitch much longer. IDK for sure.
> 
> I've had a some chicks add me on OBC, but they either tend to be fuglies or just uber skanky. Can't seem to find a real hottie that just wants to fuck.


 
That's what I've been telling you. You're the one complaining about the lack of putting out from that site. Bottom line, they're all whores and will put out. You'll just have to wait a bit longer on m.com. 

GICH!!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh and this was one of my success stories from CL. Not too shabby huh?

Fagz!!!!


----------



## Saney (Mar 1, 2010)

Good lookin Chick. I'd hit it


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2010)

Word, she was european. The AP was awesome.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Oh and this was one of my success stories from CL. Not too shabby huh?
> 
> Fagz!!!!


 
Not bad at all! But.. is she a midget or are those just REALLY big roses?!?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah she is, I highly recommend AP a midget. Fun times.


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 1, 2010)

poney, your gear is fine.  If you want you can go to oulaw muscle and check out gennxxls forum.  

Cap, im running both E and C cuz its in a blend.  200mgs e/200mgs c per milliliter.

sorry but cant return pms yet i dont have enough posts.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2010)

And another one from that same place. A little dark meat. She was pretty wild. Comes over with this awesome weed, smokes me up and I AP her like it was my job.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice!!!! What a great ass!!!!

I got lucky with the mulignagne, she wasn't ghetto, was well spoken and well mannered.

I was getting hard just watching her roll up the blunt with her lips and tongue. And she disappoint either sucking the cock. 

Too bad I only hit it once.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 1, 2010)

I've had a few dems.  Some a little ghetto, some not at all.  I don't purposely seek them out but def. not opposed to them.  That ass in the pic is top notch!

Anyone w/ 'tides knowledge, I'm a little confused w/ the igf.  I assumed you just reconstitute w/ bac. water like melanotan.  Now I've been reading that you have to use acetic acid.  So, is it straight acetic acid or a mix of that and bac. water or what?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2010)

Just went to pick up a Long cut Wintergreen Copenhagen at the local 76 station......The clerk was like "Dude, I've seen you comin' in here for a while and I was always meaning to ask 'how much do you bench' "

I told him I didn't know, but over 3 bills.....he thought I benched 4 bills at least....yeah, I'm no Roids or Geared J benchin' 4 bills thats for sure, but the young cat thought I was hella stronger than I really was


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2010)

I felt like this motherfucker when I was hitting that dem. 






YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2010)

Damn knig! That's some quality brown sugar right there. I'd def spray it up. Here's the younger one I'm werking right now (right side). 







Here's the latest milf






Here's the infamous gilf






I got a second date lined up with gilf. I'm still wrkin milf and the young'n.

I also got a 2nd date line up for the one from the other nite (43y/o) below. She lives in the same neighborhood where I gew up. She's a attorney. I'm hoping she'll just take me to her crib for AP this time. She seemed hot for it, just didn't wanna do AP on the first nite.







The bottom two are repeaters.  So, good possibilidad for AP.  The top two are works in progress.  The top one has TMd me several times and wants to go for drinks/dinner.  I'm almost certain the bottom two are high probability.  I'd pretty much wrote off the last one till she TMd me outta the blue and wanted to go out for a drink.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2010)

Good shit kneegro. The attorney looks pretty stupid. You should be able to stick your pecker inside her no problem.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm chatting up a new one as we speak, whos 48, never had kids.  She's already mentioned getting together.  With all this actividad, there's gotta be some AP on the horizon.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2010)

Indeed, the more poles you have out in the lake the better your chances of catching a fish.

Do these old broads wonder why you're interested in an older woman? What do you say?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Good shit kneegro. The attorney looks pretty stupid. You should be able to stick your pecker inside her no problem.


 
Things is, she moved from DC and is in some specialized nuk-lar project management type legal shit that's way over my head.  She worked for the govt for years before moving here to work on this new nuk-lar power plant project.  The only thing that makes me uncomfortable is the possibility of leaking DRSE intel.  I'll just have to be careful and leave the ambien at home for sure.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2010)

Good idea, careful when drinking with her. Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Indeed, the more poles you have out in the lake the better your chances of catching a fish.
> 
> Do these old broads wonder why you're interested in an older woman? What do you say?


 
Odd thing is, it never comes up at all.  Most of these broads who are into younger dudes are ALWAYS sensitive about their age.  The don't even want to talk about it, so I don't bring it up.  I've had several tell me that if I were 10 years older or they were 10 years younger, they'd give it a shot.  Otherwise, it's like they dig younger dudes cause it makes them feel young.  I'm happy to accomodate that need.  I just need some friggin AP, rather than paying a big ass tab when I ain't got much $ in the bank.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds good. When I talk to an older broad I tell them I prefer them over younger ones because older broads are more mature and know what they want and don't play games. They tend to dig that compliment. 

Be prepared to shell out some $$$$ on m.com though. Hope the AP is worth it.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 1, 2010)

What the fucks up kneegrows.  On the way home this evening I almost ran over a certified democrat wanted to live on the government's dollar.  Wearing all black, no reflective clothing and the kind of complexion you wouldn't want to fight at night.

Fucker didn't look, didn't walk faster, nothing!  I had to almost come to a complete stop for this dumbass (this is a busy fucking street mind you.)  CleanThread, what would you have done in my position?  Obama Pancakes?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2010)

You kniggs need steady puss...........you eff-knobs seem to blow alot of time and money on average puss


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 1, 2010)

No tidemeisters gonna chime in here?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2010)

Huge rip of DEEZ-Tides right now......does that qualify??


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2010)

Dude, eversince I changed my status to divorced,  I'm getting all kinds of e-mails and shit.  I wish I'd done that in the beginning.  I've spent the last two hours chatting up new milfs.  Only thing is the last one here's got the word god and faith all up in her profile.  That shit runs me off most of the time, but this broad seems pretty cool otherwise.  She just popped up in the last 15 minutes.  She's all asking about werking out and shit and wants to get to know me on a "deeper level."  Well, least we got sum10 in common there.  I wanna go ballz deep in her.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Good idea, careful when drinking with her. Loose lips sink ships.


 
Loose lips sink shafts 



NiagaraBalls said:


> No tidemeisters gonna chime in here?


 
you need to talk to datBtrue 



GearsMcGilf said:


> Dude, eversince I changed my status to divorced, I'm getting all kinds of e-mails and shit. I wish I'd done that in the beginning. I've spent the last two hours chatting up new milfs. Only thing is the last one here's got the word god and faith all up in her profile. That shit runs me off most of the time, but this broad seems pretty cool otherwise. She just popped up in the last 15 minutes. She's all asking about werking out and shit and wants to get to know me on a "deeper level." Well, least we got sum10 in common there. I wanna go ballz deep in her.


 
good work McGears


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't sweat the religious talk.  A lot of them use it as a smoke screen in order to not look like sluts.  Just agree w/ it and proceed as usual.  They still want to get down, but just want to put out a disclaimer of sorts in the beginning.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You kniggs need steady puss...........you eff-knobs seem to blow alot of time and money on average puss


 
comments like that sound like the Pony's too old for the game . . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 2, 2010)

This just in: Alan has come around to agreeing with us.  He just signed up at seniorpeoplemeet.com.

GWCH


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> This just in: Alan has come around to agreeing with us. He just signed up at seniorpeoplemeet.com.
> 
> GWCH


 
Just the opposite.........The average age of the puss I've been tapping is between 21 & 28.........you're the kniggs tapping Gilf's

When you're my age you'll be tappin' 100 yr. olds


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2010)

. . there's only one GILF hunter . . . . .


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ Werd!!!^^


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just went to pick up a Long cut Wintergreen Copenhagen at the local 76 station......The clerk was like "Dude, I've seen you comin' in here for a while and I was always meaning to ask 'how much do you bench' "
> 
> I told him I didn't know, but over 3 bills.....he thought I benched 4 bills at least....yeah, I'm no Roids or Geared J benchin' 4 bills thats for sure, but the young cat thought I was hella stronger than I really was



That's So Awesome!!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> That's So Awesome!!!


 
You're being Facetious........I know


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)

And I've had a Black Demlet GILF suck me off before, then I gave her a facial..

Was pretty funny if you ask me.


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You're being Facetious........I know



Nah, I only wish I could do 300+ 

I'm still a Not Big, can't even lift 275 once


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

Sad thing is is that I was doing over 3 bills in College.......Now 20 years later I'm still benching the same shit


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Sad thing is is that I was doing over 3 bills in College.......Now 20 years later I'm still benching the same shit



The exact same weight? No increase at all? Plateau? 

I'll be 26 In July, and I've never been close to 300


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> The exact same weight? No increase at all? Plateau?


 

No, I went up absolutely ........but the rollercoaster has me back at the same spot now......but it's goin' back up thanks to Gears.


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats good.

I need to abuse some more of the Drol so i can reach my goals. 

315 max

275 Rep


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)

Black girl on the side = Great

Marrying a Black girl = Tar Babies


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)

Test Propionate 100 10ml for 20$


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 2, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Test Propionate 100 10ml for 20$



Yeah, I just got that email.  TF are "oxygen tablets", though?


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)

Tf?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 2, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Tf?



The dubya key is pretty iffy on this ghetto ass laptop.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

Junk pics for Geared J via PM......


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

Geared J, Check for more junk pics


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Nice pics. better angles this time


 

Yeah, I had to work on the camera angle, but finally found the perfect angle and lighting for full effect


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

WTF, you can't even share them with the group?

Cocktease!!!


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 2, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> WTF, you can't even share them with the group?
> 
> Cocktease!!!



Yeah really.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

Jeez, Pharms are popping up like daisys on this site.......Along with Roidsseek we now have Daddyroids.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Yeah really.


 
It might help if you start off by showing....


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, she makes decent cash with her job. So she makes us both dinner every night <3

I'm kinda Jealous that those two Gear-Men exchange pics only between themselves. I've been wanting pics of Jay for years now... He just lets me down every single day.

+2 for Al on noticing a million Sites for Gears... i'm wondering how many of them are run by the Government


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Kathy...shes from jersey too. I bet she got some bombs


 

And puts out.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 2, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> It might help if you start off by showing....



Oh hell no.  I'd be one of those "before" pics... way way before.




Geared Jesus said:


> Kathy...shes from jersey too. I bet she got some bombs



Define "bombs."  (Again, I don't get out much.)


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Oh hell no. I'd be one of those "before" pics... way way before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's ok, we like girls with an little extra weight around here.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Kathy...shes from jersey too. I bet she got some bombs


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 2, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> And puts out.



Nope, sorry, got a husband for that.  I can barely keep up with him.  



Geared Jesus said:


> A nice rack like Sanesloot has



Ah.  Well... BEFORE I had the kid I was DDD.  After was ridiculous (I'm only 5'1).  Then I went to a surgeon.  Although I'm still a little larger than average.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

The Daddyroids logo has got to be Roid's new Avy.............It just has to be....


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)

What part of NJ are you from kathy?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


>


 

Fuck.......I wish I had that old picture from BN where Todd had "The One" logo on his shirt and was beating down butthead.


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)

And that guy from Daddyroids.com is pretty cool.. Roids better adopt that as an avatar ASAP!!


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)

Lmfao


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Nope, sorry, got a husband for that. I can barely keep up with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Well... BEFORE I had the kid I was DDD. After was ridiculous (I'm only 5'1). Then I went to a surgeon. Although I'm still a little larger than average.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

Wonder what's going on at BN. It's still closed, the forums, that is.


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)

FIXED!!








GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lol what was ur screenname on BN again? alan122828? if you do a google search on your Screen name you should be able to see it online somewhere im sure


 
Fuck I don't remember all the #'s after my name......plus, isn't that place down for repairs or sum10?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 2, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> What part of NJ are you from kathy?



Right outside Camden.  Not really by choice.  I haven't gotten shot yet.

wherebouts are you?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

I got this from Roids m.com profile... It was titled "Halloween '08"


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Its open now. Its just Josh and Shakes conversating about beta alanine and tips on how to autofellate themselves.


 
 Gets you jacked!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

They live pretty close to each other so I think you're right.


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Right outside Camden.  Not really by choice.  I haven't gotten shot yet.
> 
> wherebouts are you?



I'm in Cumberland County. Not too far from Camdem.. 45mins maybe


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

You kniggs remember this?






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

This one kills me:







YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> eFukt.com - porn you wish you never saw - The Fap & The Furious


 
When it says "porn you wish you never saw" right in the title.......that's bad marketing........and I refuse to watch it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 2, 2010)

Efukt is awesome.  I've been checkin it for a yr or so.  Search for "wigger porn", it's a hilarious vid on there.  I vote for kathy to post the bombs.  hat do you guys think?  

About to hit up the gym for leg day.  Don't dis the beta-a, it's one of the few supps that's actually proven to work.  I upped my daily dose from 3 grams to about 7, divided in two servings.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 2, 2010)

Well here ya go.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2010)

that a girl . . welcome to the CT 

I got an AP update coming up . . . . and watch out for niagara . . it's BA now, next he'll be pushing NeoVar


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice bombs Kathy.  I'm being fair and posting a junk pic.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Nice bombs Kathy.  I'm being fair and posting a junk pic.


There ya go.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 2, 2010)

DHEA does have its place early on in PCT.  Check out Dr D's postings about it.  It's safe to say he knows more about steroids than any of us.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YeaHHHHHHHH!!!

Bout to go pick up one of these bad boys........You need to be on The West Coast to enjoy these bitches......J-Dubb knows what I'm talkin' 'bout.

Double-Double with cheese from In N' Out Burger:


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2010)

Burger looks awesome.. Kathys bombs look horrible.. Test P for 20$$


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 2, 2010)

Just got done w/ leg day.  Added another 5 lbs to the squat, mistakenly added 10 to the seated leg curl.  Once I realized my math was off I just went w/ it and was psyched I doubled my intended increase.  Kept the same weight w/ seated calf raises but got an extra rep on all sets.Last workout (chest/tri) mustve been an anomaly since I figured my strength gains were regressing.  This is the first day of week 4 of PCT, down to 30 mg. of torem.  Ended up doing a full week of 120, then 90, 60, 30.  About to dog a huge mess of chicken friend brown rice!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Kathys bombs look horrible..


 




j/k.......yeah those pups are disgusting


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

YouTube Video

















You'd hit it, eff-sticks.........






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2010)

FFW legs etc . . . wild salmon, salad and cous cous about to be devoured . .

 . . anyway, chick from months ago ended up in a car accident, so no show yesterday at airport. How fucking selffish of her  

. . anyway, had to bring forward MILF, had a great AP session last night. Found the right angle to make her sing . . have to line her up doggy, really flatten her torso down with weight, then angle-pound her upwards . . it kinda hits something IDK . . so she's got this tat up btw her shoulder blades, on the vineger stroke I whip off the sheath and spray the back of her neck lol . . 

 . . the sad part is I txt'd this new chick after milfie left to make sure she was still coming over toms . .  the fucking slut cancelled "I thought i could do it but I cant. Sorry for stuffing you around Capt" . . FFS, thems the breaks.

Im actually thinking of taking Pony's advice . . move into a retirement village and bang one Ho for the next 20 years . . . because I am short sighted too, she can dress up like a cheerleader and trick me into thinking she's in her 20's


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Im actually thinking of taking Pony's advice . . move into a retirement village and bang one Ho for the next 20 years . . . because I am short sighted too, she can dress up like a cheerleader and trick me into thinking she's in her 20's


 
Ain't no retirement village here you fucking dumb ass nigger........Don't know why you're bangin' on me.........I have a great set-up here......anyhoo(ala roids) I got the best of both worlds here ........Milf's a plenty and young slit to boot


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lol
> 
> Josh and i have had some interesting debates over at BN regarding DHEA.


 


Creatine is the gateway supplement. It leads to BA, DHEA and eventually Neovar.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Just got done w/ leg day. Added another 5 lbs to the squat, mistakenly added 10 to the seated leg curl. Once I realized my math was off I just went w/ it and was psyched I doubled my intended increase. Kept the same weight w/ seated calf raises but got an extra rep on all sets.Last workout (chest/tri) mustve been an anomaly since I figured my strength gains were regressing. This is the first day of week 4 of PCT, down to 30 mg. of torem. Ended up doing a full week of 120, then 90, 60, 30. About to dog a huge mess of chicken friend brown rice!


 
What are you squatting?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> What are you squatting?


 
Yes please tell us , Josh


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> FFW legs etc . . . wild salmon, salad and cous cous about to be devoured . .
> 
> . . anyway, chick from months ago ended up in a car accident, so no show yesterday at airport. How fucking selffish of her
> 
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Ain't no retirement village here you fucking dumb ass nigger........Don't know why you're bangin' on me.........I have a great set-up here......anyhoo(ala roids) I got the best of both worlds here ........Milf's a plenty and young slit to boot


 
aww, shit mate . .  if I had known how hard you'd take it, I wouldn't have dreamed of teasing you so bad 

From now on, only pleasant comments and admiration for the PonyShow


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

ATG

Like Shakes and his 185lbs ATG squats....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Thanks to Beta-alanine and snortable DHEA, he's squatting 140 + the bar...Ass to grass btw.



As of tonight, 300 lbs.  2 sets of 20.  Been averaging an additional 5 lbs per workout, same reps throughout PCT.  Was averaging 10 lb. increases hile on cycle.  I don't try to max out, usually stick / the 2X20 routine starting light and gradually adding weight week to week.  

Most I've done was around 415 for like 7, but ended up w/ a umbilical hernia a few yrs ago from increasing weight too fast, so I don't try to move that much weight nowadays.  The hernia itself never really hurt but the recovery from the surgery definitely sucked.

Seated leg curls are currently at 130 lbs. for 8X8 with 60 second rests between.  Not saying BA is the holy grail of supps or anything but it's proven to increase blood carnosine levels which does enable muscles to do more in terms of endurance.  That's just science.

Creatine is also proven thousands of times over as well.  There's just no denying that a combo of these to supps will help strength and endurance.  It's fun to joke about them I suppose but the science is there.  My question would be why anyone would rather have baseline blood carnosine levels when for literally pennies a day they could have much higher levels and get another hard rep or 2 or 3?  To me, for what it costs to run it, it's a no brainer.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 2, 2010)

I refer to peer reviewed studies proving the efficacy of a supplement and the retort is...............

a funny pic?  Seriously?  If you were to point to a few studies that say creatine and beta-alanine are strictly placebo or even cost prohibitive, then we'd actually have a debate.  Posting a funny pic in response is tantamount to saying "Okay, I got nothing."  Unless you have something scientific to cast doubt on either supplement, I would guess the debate is over.



Geared Jesus said:


>


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

so ummmmm where the fuck is Roids? This thread needs a m.com update.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 2, 2010)

Effect of creatine and beta-alanine supplementation on performance and endocrine responses in strength/power athletes.

Beta-alanine: more muscle-building proof | Muscle & Fitness | Find Articles at BNET

Just sayin...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 2, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> so ummmmm where the fuck is Roids? This thread needs a m.com update.



I say ditch match.  That site is gonna be loaded w/ women looking for bf's and husbands, not those wanting to hook up.  Gotta look in the right places for what you want.  It's a waste of time and money to take them out on dates and whatnot.  Drinks, maybe, but not dinner.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2010)

lmao . . .  the only money I spent on ho's is a few txt of my wang .  fuck dinner and drink expenses


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

The consequences of overdosing BA. Beware...


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> aww, shit mate . . if I had known how hard you'd take it, I wouldn't have dreamed of teasing you so bad
> 
> From now on, only pleasant comments and admiration for the PonyShow


 




Sorry knigg......you know how sensitive I am........




Time for a fat rip of Purple after my In N Out burger......... 

Damm I wish I had a Vike sooo bad right now........Shoulder be killin me..

Shoot me a fukkin' Vike Roids you MF'er


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not overly serious.  I joke around as much as anyone.  But if someone says something is a placebo when it's proven not to be, that opens up a discussion where someone who has used it might defend it.  If someone came around and started saying tren does nothing and is a placebo, Jay would have a response.  We joke a lot in here but there's also times hen you want to actually discuss benefits of working out, supplements, gears, etc.  If it was supposed to be strictly a fun thread then why would anyone ever mention a good workout or a high protein meal they ate?  My point is there's room for all different convo, not just jokes.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> STOP IT WILL!! You STOP making fun!
> 
> How can you ignore the online reports of BA and Creatine? huh? Fucking answer me DAMN you!!!
> 
> ...


 
 I'm already at a 20% warning there for my rude comments about RPM and Drive. 

YouTube - Jim Carrey - Dickie Peterson: Cherub of Justice


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2010)

all good chief . . Ive just popped a couple of partypills  . . dreamy beachtime LHJO comin' up


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> He probably has access to a ton of pharmaceuticals now. Any one of those Old bags probably has a virtual pharmacy in their medicine cabinets.


 

Effin' Werd!!!!!!!  

I hate to say it, but I've had a few of those old bags.........Those Gilfs always have a full-on pill parade in thier bags of tricks. 

I had a Milf in Newport Beach once.......She was an ex model from Texas,,,,,pretty damn hott....anyway, she emptied her purse on the bed and you wouldn't believe this jackpot........Vikes, Oxys, Xannies, Valiums, Perks, Darvys.......It was a full-on candy shop

I ended up poundin' dat tight starfish all night......I couldn't cum cuz of da Pharms, but sumhow managed to keep decent wood all night......it was good times on da beach....


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2010)

Too much LHJO? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vateY5cU4GM


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 2, 2010)

Good god knigs! Since I changed my status to divorced, my mailbox has been filling up like a mofo. I've been on the phone for the last 3 hours. A coupla the chicks seems cool as hell. But, I got this one wierd broad on the phone who looked pretty hot, but just kept witnessing to me about how god speaks thru us and was telling me some wierd shit about working as a nurse and how she said some wierd ass prayer over a patient and the next day, the broad was cured of cancer. She went on non stop and wouldn't let me get a friggin word in. I finallytold her my battery was dying and just hung the fuck up! She wanted to go out this weekend, but there's no fukking way I'm gonna sit through that shit. I'd have to be guaranteed to get a night of some steller AP to even think about putting up with that bullshit.

Good news is, the gilf wants to get together thursday durinh the day, which tells me the kids are at school and some AP should def be on the radar screen.  The attorney broad will be back in town on the 12th and wants to get together then.  Also, got a date with this other milf on fri.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL...who tells a dude all that during phone call #1?  Def. ditch the one.  Tag the milf this time for sure.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the "As The Roids Turns" update......pounding Milfs is childs play......I'm sure you'll end up hammerin' one of those....shouldn't be too difficult......anyway..........where's my fuckin' Vike MF'er?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2010)

roids you should tell that religious broad your knob end looks strangely like the Son of God


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 2, 2010)

I got some situations comming soon...got one whore from the gym who im gonna plow prolly this weekend or sometime.....the whore from sunday is fuck'n weird doesn't answers texts or phone calls but when it's game time she shows up.(can i say dream girl) Another girl I went to college with im planning plow too when ever we can get our shedules to match.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Found the right angle to make her sing . . have to line her up doggy, really flatten her torso down with weight, then angle-pound her upwards . . it kinda hits something IDK . .



Next time put a pillow under her abdomen, angles the pelvis towards you just a little bit more.  





sprayherup said:


> The consequences of overdosing BA. Beware...



Aw, don't disparage the green!  Always did something for me for some reason.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 3, 2010)

That does work well.  
Also try doggystyle w/ 1 leg up (thigh parallel). This is assuming she's on all fours and you're kneeling behind her. In other words, you're on one knee like in a position to propose.

Having your one leg up like that angles you hips forward a bit and you get a more favorable angle to hit the g spot. I find you get a lot better response with this compared to standard doggy. Try it.



Kathybird said:


> Next time put a pillow under her abdomen, angles the pelvis towards you just a little bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, don't disparage the green!  Always did something for me for some reason.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 3, 2010)

I just placed an order for some acetic acid and a couple more bac. waters so I can give this igf-1 a go.  I did some reading up on how to reconstitute and dose.  Kind of a pain in the ass, so I'm thinking I'll end up setting up a bunch of syringes in advance, freezing them and then taking one to the gym w/ me so it's thawed by the time I finish up and can jab it in a bathroom stall.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2010)

lol, feel like a filthy junkie spiking up in a toilet cubicle


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL...yeah, pretty sure I'll have to get past that mental image.  I've done a lotta melanotan jabs but that's always been in the comfort of home.  Just gonna have to man up.


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 3, 2010)

whats up with the reps on this sight?  how many people do i have to spread it around to before i can re-rep somebody, tis gettin a lil ridiculous.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2010)

it's 10 dems . .  already complained enough to bring it down from 15

 . . whats new Mooch?


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 3, 2010)

ah man just chillin, things are startin to slow down again for me at work so i will be around a little more.  Jan/Feb are just always insane.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2010)

well, youve just missed 109 pages of the same old CT hijinx . .  everyone's appears to be geared except me . . gotta wait til April


----------



## Tesla (Mar 3, 2010)

Why the fuck do I appear to have the Test Flu 6 weeks in?

I have every symtom of the Flu and am sick as a Mofo.......I wanna call in sick, but I have an important call to make........God Damm I can barely move.....fuckin nauseous and sore and tired.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2010)

maybe you need to pin more gears and have some more AFGOO


----------



## Tesla (Mar 3, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> maybe you need to pin more gears and have some more AFGOO


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 3, 2010)

i think you need to brush the sand out of your vagina, pop some dbols and go slam some fucking weight!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 3, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> lol, feel like a filthy junkie spiking up in a toilet cubicle


 
I take my 'tides to the gym in my boyz old lunch box. It's made to keep shit cold. I put a freezer pack in it with the vials and a slin pin. Right after SFW, I go to the restroom and set up my little lab on the baby changing station and pin right there. Then  throw away syringe in the rubbage can. No worries there. 

I only pin my gears 1xweek. I been on for two weeks. The test E seems to be kicking in. I've had to rub one or two out in the gym broom post SFW lately. Staying with the rents, I can't eggsactly rub one out at the PC here in the den. Just imagne having mum walk in and catch ya  at 35. That's what's known as hittin' rock bottom.


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I'm not overly serious.  I joke around as much as anyone.  But if someone says something is a placebo when it's proven not to be, that opens up a discussion where someone who has used it might defend it.  If someone came around and started saying tren does nothing and is a placebo, Jay would have a response.  We joke a lot in here but there's also times hen you want to actually discuss benefits of working out, supplements, gears, etc.  If it was supposed to be strictly a fun thread then why would anyone ever mention a good workout or a high protein meal they ate?  My point is there's room for all different convo, not just jokes.



All Serious Talk belongs outside the CT, except all convos and information about AP, Roid's many MILF's and GILF's, Merlot, Afgoo, LHJO/RHJO, and Gears...

All talk about Scientifically proven Creatine and BA can be shoved up your ass or taken to a more serious gay thread somewhere else in the forums of IM..

Thank you, and....




GICH!



Now can a white Demlet brotha get some Reps up in dis biatch?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Why the fuck do I appear to have the Test Flu 6 weeks in?
> 
> I have every symtom of the Flu and am sick as a Mofo.......I wanna call in sick, but I have an important call to make........God Damm I can barely move.....fuckin nauseous and sore and tired.


 
It's getting to that point Al...


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 3, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I take my 'tides to the gym in my boyz old lunch box. It's made to keep shit cold. I put a freezer pack in it with the vials and a slin pin. Right after SFW, I go to the restroom and set up my little lab on the baby changing station and pin right there. Then throw away syringe in the rubbage can. No worries there.
> 
> I only pin my gears 1xweek. I been on for two weeks. The test E seems to be kicking in. I've had to rub one or two out in the gym broom post SFW lately. Staying with the rents, I can't eggsactly rub one out at the PC here in the den. Just imagne having mum walk in and catch ya  at 35. That's what's known as hittin' rock bottom.


 
Yeah stop treating your body like an amusement park!!!


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> It's getting to that point Al...






Afraid I must agree.. Btw, I heard Aleeve works great for those old crusty achy Joints


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 3, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Good god knigs! Since I changed my status to divorced, my mailbox has been filling up like a mofo. I've been on the phone for the last 3 hours. A coupla the chicks seems cool as hell. But, I got this one wierd broad on the phone who looked pretty hot, but just kept witnessing to me about how god speaks thru us and was telling me some wierd shit about working as a nurse and how she said some wierd ass prayer over a patient and the next day, the broad was cured of cancer. She went on non stop and wouldn't let me get a friggin word in. I finallytold her my battery was dying and just hung the fuck up! She wanted to go out this weekend, but there's no fukking way I'm gonna sit through that shit. I'd have to be guaranteed to get a night of some steller AP to even think about putting up with that bullshit.
> 
> Good news is, the gilf wants to get together thursday durinh the day, which tells me the kids are at school and some AP should def be on the radar screen. The attorney broad will be back in town on the 12th and wants to get together then. Also, got a date with this other milf on fri.


 
At first the phone calls with different girls is exciting. Over time you'll find that it gets fucking boring. It gets old. You keep repeating yourself over and over again. Talking about what you do/hobbies/interests shit like that. 

That's why dating is for the birds. It's like a fucking job interview and most of the time you get no AP or hummer and you're down some $$$$ only to go home turn on xhamster.com or youjizz.com and drop a load all over the floor in frustration.

I hope the GILF puts out for you. At least you'll have that to fall back on if she's any good and you can proceed to building up your ho stable.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2010)

I wonder if any of the GILF's roids gets with ever have the "Walking Farts"


YouTube - Walking Farts - Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2010)

I demand for Will to make this his new Avatar Pic ASAP!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 3, 2010)

only if you change yours to this...


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2010)

Deal!

Now change your Avy!


Also, for the first time in a long time, I did 30mins of Cardio on the Stationary Bike


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Deal!
> 
> Now change your Avy!
> 
> ...



Did you have to call an ambulance?


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2010)

lol, sane are you really a candy-eating jew?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 3, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Did you have to call an ambulance?


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not a Candy Eating Jew (w/e that is)

And No, I didn't call the Ambulance. I need to up the resistance next time I do cardio


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2010)

you also need to stop lying to the CT, you candy-eating Jew


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you also need to stop lying to the CT, you candy-eating Jew



Im a jew. I just dont like candy, I like money.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Afraid I must agree.. Btw, I heard Aleeve works great for those old crusty achy Joints


 
that can't be real


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im a jew. I just dont like candy, I like money.


 
ahh, so you're not a fat candy-eating jew like sanesloot then


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 3, 2010)

I want a 3mo script for Testemax.





YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2010)

fuck you Geared Jesus! . . . .  been down on the beach, just Q'd some fresh fish, gonna have an attempt at self-phalating, failing that stock-std LHJO


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 3, 2010)

just smoked some purple dez...m #13 is on her way over gonna fry me some eggs and sausage.....i have a new dew rag to wear when i plow her after the meal..then im gonna milf surf by the pool with a couple of sparks...of course javy i don't work out


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 3, 2010)

I went to a preview screening of "Repo Men" tonight.  It was a really good one, actually.  I recommend it.  Did legs last night and back is next.  I don't like to do those on consecutive days, so I'll hit up back tomorrow.

BTW, cease and desist immediately from discussing who is or isn't a jew, the candy eating variety or otherwise.  Religion is much too serious a subject for the CT.  Henceforth, only gears, 'tides, AP, SFW, MILF's, GILF's, and GICH.  

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

many Jews in Kansas?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 4, 2010)

It's not a religion discussion when you use the word Jew as a verb or to make fun of someone.

GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

+1 you fucking jew Niagara


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 4, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> many Jews in Kansas?



Demographics is also way too serious.

SICH (Sorry I couldn't help)


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 4, 2010)

No, seriously, KS is pretty honkdafied, as a whole.  KC, Topeka and Wichita have some dems, a few Jews, more Mexicans than anything else.  KCK has some very ghetto areas where there are tons of shootings, as does KCMO.  Both sides of the border have good areas too, though.  I'm in a small town just a few miles outside KC so not many dems at all right here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

I met quite a few Mexicans and a few Mexicannots in Kansas . . they had good coke . .  I was so high at this music festival and did a roids, but ended up nobbing this young bird instead


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 4, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> fuck you Geared Jesus! . . . . been down on the beach, just Q'd some fresh fish, gonna have an attempt at self-phalating, failing that stock-std LHJO


 
Thx for the reminder.  I could def use a nice round of LHJO right about now.  Xhamster time!  I'm meeting up with gilf later this afternoon, and I'd like to be able to last a coupla rounds.  Gotta drop some VitC also whilst I'm at it.  Prolly save that for after I jerk off here in just a few.  

I need to SFLegz today.  Only problem is it makes me all wore of for the resta the day.  Might just skip it today.

These gears seem to be kicking in nicely.  Hit shoulders last night and thowed up 275 for six in seated overhead press.  This tren is fukkin outta site, specially in conjunction with the 'tides.


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> BTW, cease and desist immediately from discussing who is or isn't a jew, the candy eating variety or otherwise.  Religion is much too serious a subject for the CT.  Henceforth, only gears, 'tides, AP, SFW, MILF's, GILF's, and GICH.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.



Check out this Flaming Hypocrite... This is the same guy who brought up "I'll show you Scientifically proven articles that Creatine and Beta Alanine make you Uber Jacked"

If I wanna call you or anyone else a Money Grubbing Jew, then I will... 

You fucking Jew



GICH


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2010)

Just did another 30mins on the bike! I had to up the Resistance a couple levels and I showed improvement 

The Bike said i burnt 250 calories today.. Yay!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 4, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Check out this Flaming Hypocrite... This is the same guy who brought up "I'll show you Scientifically proven articles that Creatine and Beta Alanine make you Uber Jacked"
> 
> If I wanna call you or anyone else a Money Grubbing Jew, then I will...
> 
> ...



Are you not familiar w/ the concept of sarcasm?


----------



## independent (Mar 4, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> You wont need cialis for a dinner date bruh.



Just bring money, and maybe some denture cream.

GICH.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 4, 2010)

He's probably on his date right now. Old folk like to catch the early bird dinner by 4pm.


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2010)

lol Dentures... I bet a blowjob would be great if the GILF took her teeth out 

Good news. I just got a Letter from the Department of Corrections. They are requiring that i provide proof of Residency in early 2008. And that would be for a state prison job starting off at 45K a year.. 2nd year of work you make 50k


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 4, 2010)

Should I start my cut now or should I keep bulking?


----------



## independent (Mar 4, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> lol Dentures... I bet a blowjob would be great if the GILF took her teeth out
> 
> Good news. I just got a Letter from the Department of Corrections. They are requiring that i provide proof of Residency in early 2008. And that would be for a state prison job starting off at 45K a year.. 2nd year of work you make 50k



I dont care how much they pay what a horrible fucking job. You probably would be better off being a trashman.


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I dont care how much they pay what a horrible fucking job. You probably would be better off being a trashman.



I agree.. But i'm one broke ass nigger who wants to spend 5k a year on Steroids... It'll get me Jacked yo..

Then maybe if i have money left over, i'll send some Gears to Jay and Willy


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, send me more placebos. Got any beta alanine you want to get rid of?


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2010)

lol, I'll be picking up a Kilo of BA soon. 

Where's my Superdrol?


And i meant real Gears, not worthless Supps like Nballs uses


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 4, 2010)

I didn't think you wanted SD because you have a solid D cup already.


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2010)

lol.. Lets see your wonderful chest mother fucker!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, I'll send you a picture tonight, after I shoot a load all over it. Just for you!


----------



## independent (Mar 4, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I agree.. But i'm one broke ass nigger who wants to spend 5k a year on Steroids... It'll get me Jacked yo..
> 
> Then maybe if i have money left over, i'll send some Gears to Jay and Willy



You will be spending 5k on dental work when some nigger knocks your teeth out.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 4, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> You will be spending 5k on dental work when some nigger knocks your teeth out.



Or rectal surgery after you get grabbed up during a riot.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 4, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Should I start my cut now or should I keep bulking?



"Follow your dreams.  You CAN achieve your goals.  I'm living proof.  BEEFCAAAAKE!!!!" - Eric Cartman, fatass


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I agree.. But i'm one broke ass nigger who wants to spend 5k a year on Steroids... It'll get me Jacked yo..
> 
> Then maybe if i have money left over, i'll send some Gears to Jay and Willy


 
you'll be spending it on candy and rhinoplasty you fat fucking Jew . .


----------



## independent (Mar 4, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you'll be spending it on candy and rhinoplasty you fat fucking Jew . .



He cant be jewish, he's broke.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> He cant be jewish, he's broke.


 
yes, who could imaging spending all that cash on candy and MDrol?


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2010)

Listen up Capitan, go give your mother an Australian Kiss


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> I'll have you know sir, that i can provide link after link of conclusive evidence stating that BA and Creatine (when combined) will provide an extra .2% increase in strength. How do you explain that? Sure, make your jokes and deny the obvious truth.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Listen up Capitan, go give your mother an Australian Kiss


 
what, smash her teeth out with a boomarang and kick her cunt in?


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> what, smash her teeth out with a boomarang and kick her cunt in?



That's Incorrect. try googling it again Capitan


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL @ Geared Midget


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 4, 2010)

Keep the jokes and cute pics comin'.  Meanwhile I'll be at the gym hitting a back workout.  Been drinking so damn much water w/ this GMS that I think I piss every 15 mins while there.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> That's Incorrect. try googling it again Capitan


 
lol, why the fuck would I be googling something Australian?


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> lol, why the fuck would I be googling something Australian?



If you know what it is then good. 

But if you were to Google something Australian, then that might be due to you being a complete moron on Tides and NOT REAL GEARS!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

Im thinking of running mdrol . . . . I am hoping the effect will help me anally rape middle aged ghetto women due to the pronounced swollen hands and fingers . . any advice GearMaster?

HYCH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 4, 2010)

Is Roids really on his second date with the Gilf right now??


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

lol, I think so . . sounds like he's got a few options lined up. Here's hoping he gets to bust a nutz


----------



## Tesla (Mar 4, 2010)

I think Cap'n was right........SFW 6 days/week was too much........I took 4 days off and just got done SFW and was strong as an Ox.....guess my body needed some rest........

I'll probably SFW 4-5 days/week to finish up the cycle......

Time to go pinnnz sum gearzzzz


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 4, 2010)

Had a good SFW session.  Got an extra rep from last workout on the pulldown, same weight, plus added 10 lbs to the 8X8 high rows.  Pumped as fuck!  Probably gonna be pretty sore in a day or so.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

just finished SFPecs . . got a nice PR @ 253lb . . lol . . yes I know, ungeared weakaspiss notBig


----------



## Tesla (Mar 4, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> just finished SFPecs . . got a nice PR @ 253lb . . lol . . yes I know, ungeared weakaspiss notBig


 
How the fuck you get 253 lb..........??
You have 1-1/2 lb. plates at your gym???


----------



## Tesla (Mar 4, 2010)

I should let sleeping dogs lie, but Pitman must be in Solitary lockdown.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 4, 2010)

"bout to pinn........been puttin' it off too long this evening.......going 2 shots per week now to finish the cycle off.......Sun. and Thur.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> How the fuck you get 253 lb..........??
> You have 1-1/2 lb. plates at your gym???


 
metric system 253lb = 115kg!

 the lowest we have is 1.25kg = 2.75lb, highest 25kg = 55lb


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 4, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Prob a lil diff down under than over here.
> 
> Anyway, sleep is becoming increasingly disturbed again. No idea why
> 
> ...



What is that stuff, anyway?  I dogged an entire Kashi pizza for my post workout dinner.  YUM!


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 4, 2010)

not bigs...


----------



## Tesla (Mar 4, 2010)

Just pinned a ml of Test E.....Pinning is much better now that I switched to a 23g.........plus i stick the vial in a shot glass of warm water beforehand(nice and smooth).......got it pretty much down to a science now.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

you dropped you dose Al?

anyway, just munched half a Q-chook, bowl of wild rice and a bowl of salad . . LHJO time 

 . .  wonder how roids' date is going?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 4, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you dropped you dose Al?


 
Nah........decided to pinn 2x/week.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 4, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you dropped you dose Al?
> 
> anyway, just munched half a Q-chook, bowl of wild rice and a bowl of salad . . LHJO time
> 
> . .  wonder how roids' date is going?



I thought you guys said "barbie", not "q".


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

to may toes . . . to mar toes


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 4, 2010)

Ran into an older slut in yahoo chat just now.  She and some other girl were talking about sex toys and whatnot and I chimed in a couple of times.  I suggested they check out fuckingmachines.com and the one says "oh my".  So I was like "Did you check the site?", nope, she had been scoping my profile.

So I ask if she has pics and she asks what kind I'm looking for.  dead give away.  We exchanged cleans in the first email, junkdafied pics in the second.  She's in Topeka, which is not quite an hr. away, older stay at home mom.  A little chunky, but nice cooch and tits, so she might do in a pinch.  

One of the pics she sent was w/ a cock in her mouth so I sent a series w/ a bj and a facial to check out in the AM.  Should let her know I'm not fuckin' around.  I'll update after we talk more and know what's up.


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2010)

Just slammed a bowl of Vanilla Flavored Shredded Wheat.. Fucking nice.. About to fry me up some eggs and get ready for my Chest and Tri's today

And if that Alpha one is as good as Jay makes it out to be, I might have to abuse a lil


----------



## Tesla (Mar 5, 2010)

What up with Roid's Gilf date at the Golden Corral????


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2010)

I bet the Gilf he's smashin drives a Hearse


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2010)

Decent Deal on some protein

SciFit Econo Whey Protein 2 Lbs. Cookies N' Cream - $9.99 - 63% off


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 5, 2010)

GILF update!

No plain ole dinner/date this time niggers! we did have dinner at this spic restaurant.  But, afterwards, I was like "so you gotta a curfew babe." She's all like "no, what'd you have in mind?" I wanted to day banging the hell outta you. Anyhoo, we go to this other pub and I had a coupla more pints and got her two more margaritas. Next thing you know, we're going at it, making out hard and heavy right there at the booth. She's getting so horny that she's grabbing my hand and putting it on her puss and all grinding. Then she's all like "so what do you feel like doing now?" I finally told her I could take her right there at the table if we wouldn't get kicked out. Next, we get back in my ride and I take her back over to where she's parked. We're back at it, and I'm all going down her pants, and she's grabbin' onto my junk and squeazin' like it ain't nobody's bidness. I got one hand down the back of her pants and I'm all rubbin' her off like there ain't no manana. She finally undoes my pants and goes down on me. I so wanted to bang her in the car right there. I'm all digging the view of that tiny waist and tight little ass whilst she's going at it. This broad's 5'7/125 and doesn't even SFW, just aerobics, pilates, and shit like'at. Anyhoo, she didn't finish the job, which was kind of a bummer, but I took care of that manually after I got home. I was still GSCH!

After she comes back up for air, I'm all like "hmmm what do you think?" She says "Well, I think we're in a parking lot and it's prolly not a good idea." She says "we GOT to get together REAL soon where we have more privacy and space." She's gotta lake house not too far from here. So, there's gonna be one helluva AP story sequal really soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2010)

LOL Go Roids!

Some Major Gilf action taken place at a Lake House and I want front row seats!!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 5, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you'll be spending it on candy and rhinoplasty you fat fucking Jew . .


 
Nah, he'll just steal his gf's candy.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 5, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Keep the jokes and cute pics comin'. Meanwhile I'll be at the gym hitting a back workout. Been drinking so damn much water w/ this GMS that I think I piss every 15 mins while there.


 
Gonna tear up the hammer strength machine?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> GILF update!
> 
> No plain ole dinner/date this time niggers! we did have dinner at this spic restaurant. But, afterwards, I was like "so you gotta a curfew babe." She's all like "no, what'd you have in mind?" I wanted to day banging the hell outta you. Anyhoo, we go to this other pub and I had a coupla more pints and got her two more margaritas. Next thing you know, we're going at it, making out hard and heavy right there at the booth. She's getting so horny that she's grabbing my hand and putting it on her puss and all grinding. Then she's all like "so what do you feel like doing now?" I finally told her I could take her right there at the table if we wouldn't get kicked out. Next, we get back in my ride and I take her back over to where she's parked. We're back at it, and I'm all going down her pants, and she's grabbin' onto my junk and squeazin' like it ain't nobody's bidness. I got one hand down the back of her pants and I'm all rubbin' her off like there ain't no manana. She finally undoes my pants and goes down on me. I so wanted to bang her in the car right there. I'm all digging the view of that tiny waist and tight little ass whilst she's going at it. This broad's 5'7/125 and doesn't even SFW, just aerobics, pilates, and shit like'at. Anyhoo, she didn't finish the job, which was kind of a bummer, but I took care of that manually after I got home. I was still GSCH!
> 
> After she comes back up for air, I'm all like "hmmm what do you think?" She says "Well, I think we're in a parking lot and it's prolly not a good idea." She says "we GOT to get together REAL soon where we have more privacy and space." She's gotta lake house not too far from here. So, there's gonna be one helluva AP story sequal really soon. Stay tuned.


 
Awesome!!!!! Finally she puts out!!!

How was her puss?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 5, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Awesome!!!!! Finally she puts out!!!
> 
> How was her puss?


 
Dude, she shaves!  For some reason, I don't really dig shaven snatch.  Ironic thang is, she looks just slightly older than my old AM honey, but has the tightest body I ever seen on a gilf.  She's kinda tall, has descent size natty tits, and a much firmer ass.  Just like the other, she has the personality of like a 25 y/o chick.  We got so hot and heavy at our booth in the bar that she was practically climbing on me.  Finally, the barmaid walks up and was all like "ahem, do you guys need anything!?"  That's when we realized we needed to take it outside of the joint.

If we hadn't been in my car, in the parking lot, there would have been major AP going on.  Only thing is, she has two teenage kids at home and I got to little ones and I'm having to stay with tha rents right now till my  house is unrented.  But, her lake pad will take care of that problem.


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2010)

Just got my Stenlabs order in! my Clomiphene, an extra vial of Nolva and an extra vial of that worthless Letro... Anyone want that shit?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 5, 2010)

Mix it with BA and then it'll work.

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not a fan of pissing contests, but Steamboat Willy has made an issue of Hammer Strength equipment.  Does he know something that Dorian Yates doesn't?  I suppose he might since he'd have had the opportunity to do a lot of research on training methods during that extended layoff from training.  He's just getting back into working out, so cut him some slack.   Yates used Hammer Strength while training for the Olympia, so I'm thinking they're legit.  In Dorian's own words...

Hammer time! | Flex | Find Articles at BNET

Roids, congrats on the GILF action.  You might have suggested getting a room when she balked at the "public option".  Some women will get down in cars, some won't, but if you offer the room, you'll be able to sniff out if she's for real or not.  If she refused it, you'd know she's pretty much a tease and if she accepted, you'd be in AP mode.  Granted, that's spending cash, but I'd rather spend on a room than dinner when it comes right down to it.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 5, 2010)

lol you take things so seriously

I also use HS towards the end of my session.


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2010)

Nobody wants the Letro 2.5mg/ml ??


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, I take training, supps, etc. seriously.  That's why I signed up for multiple nutrition and bodybuilding forums.  I figure we all have a pretty high level of interest in these things.  The AP stories and all are fun but training and nutrition is most likely what brought most of us to these boards in the first place.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 5, 2010)

On an unrelated note, Cliff Bars are delicious!  I just at a fudge brownie flavor, had a blueberry crisp yesterday.  Hard to beat them for quick, convenient nutrition.


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2010)

I was just banned from Stenlabs lol

I said that I tasted one of their products and it tasted like shit.. and they deleted my account, and are being Uber Gay about it... fucking homos


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2010)

Nah, shit is all free. I only bought 1 Clomiphene and 1 Letrozole, and i got tons of free shit..  I can't help it


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I was just banned from Stenlabs lol
> 
> I said that I tasted one of their products and it tasted like shit.. and they deleted my account, and are being Uber Gay about it... fucking homos


 
sane, Sten dont serve candy-eating jews . .  now fuck off and drink your letro . .

roids, you should have raped her. GILFs love that shit.

I just ingested 500g of beta-alanine and have have brutally murdered my children . . Im too scared to ever take cheque drops


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 5, 2010)

They basically have to ban you if you admit you're using it for yourself.  It's the only way they can sell it, being "not for human consumption".  As far as taste goes, who cares what the shit tastes like if it works.  In any case, Sten's stuff tastes a whole lot better than IR's.  I've tried like three things so far and they were all a bit sweet.  Can't complain.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2010)

lol, you should have said "my hamster has bloated shit-stained fingers from too much mdrol and molesting middle-aged ghetto dems, but doesnt like the taste of your letro"


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2010)

well, i'm a bit pissed... they have good deals and now i'm gonna miss'em


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll let you in on a little secret . . NeoVar stacked with BA doesn't need a PCT


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 5, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Oh you think thats funny?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 5, 2010)

Two BBWs And One Cock


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 5, 2010)

I love how I quote a legendary champion touting the advantages of Hammer Strength and no one says a word to counter it, just a modified TommyD quote.  It'd be different if someone came back w/ Lee Haney saying "Hammer Strength does NOTHING."  

GYCH (Glad Yates could help)


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah man, you get way too anal about shit. You should know the rules by now.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 5, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Legendary champ geared to the fucking teeth. Seriously, you believe everything you read? he was probably endorced by Hammer strength.
> 
> OH, and Cell mass gets you jacked too, because Jay cutler said so.
> 
> ...



I have plenty of humor and I get laid more often than I probably should.  That's not the point, though.  The point is that the way it always works is someone says a product or a piece of equipment, etc is shit.  If I disagree I give my opinion and back it up w/ some verifiable data.  Instead of saying "Okay, good point.", I get "You're WAY to serious!".  That in itself is funny, so we've come full circle w/ the sense of humor thing.

In any case, I post my fair share of AP stories, funny observations and whatnot, so I'm not worried about seeming too serious.  I just like a good debate, too.  I just think it's pointless to level a criticism and then not offer a legitimate counterpoint when someone disagrees w/ you and offers evidence.

If you don't want to discuss the pros and cons of something, why even bother to criticize it?  Seems like a waste of typing to me when you could be describing a recent hook up or something. 

Regarding Yates, sure he was geared to the teeth, so are all pros, but he blew a lot of them away and the variables were genetics, training and nutrition.  The point is, Yates (and even more so Mike Mentzer) knows a lot about training, more than any of us do.  If he says a particular exercise worked for him it probably did.  Comparing that to Cutler's endorsement of Muscletech is apples to oranges.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2010)

the Capt advices next time you have a serious topic to debate, create a new thread and post a link here for us to ignore 




GWCH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 5, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the Capt advices next time you have a serious topic to debate, create a new thread and post a link here for us to ignore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, no further discussion of supplements, for or against.  Does that also go for gears?


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 5, 2010)

just got back home from the tanning salon...looking more like the situation every day


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2010)

did you tan your winkie cc?

edit: I wonder what the tan effect would be LHJO in a tanning booth?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 5, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> just got back home from the tanning salon...


 
Hey, that's my gig. 


Anyway.......I'm on my way to the tanning salon right now........Hope the little Blondie is gonna be working tonight


Oh I forgot.......Nice work, Roids.......The ole Hummer in the car trick!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2010)

dude, you need to tap that. If not for yourself, then for the CT 

. . hell, if it's consentual then bonus  

. and perhaps you can test out the LHJO in the tanner theory


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 5, 2010)

Since I know none of you dems workout, I figure this song would be right up your alley.  I suggest we stick this bitch in The Gulag and force NiragraBalls to listen to it until he finds his sense of humor.






YouTube Video











GICH


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2010)

lol@ sb


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 5, 2010)

Good CT actividad today! Werd! It was frustrating being in the car. I'd have been more than glad to get a room, but with both of us having kids at home, and it already being 1:00am, we pretty much had to call it a nite at that point. What we're gonna have to do is head to her lake place or me go to her pad when her kids are away. After talking to her today, it's pretty clear that the next time we get together, AP is gonna be the main priority. Last night, she was even all like "I want you to take me so bad, tell me what you're gonna do with me."

I had to rub one out as soon as I got back.  Talk about a mess on your hands. Kleenex couldn't even do the job. We're talking a coupla sheets of Bounty.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 5, 2010)

Had a late dinner at TX Roadhouse.  Ate a shitload of peanuts, that "roadkill" thing I had last time.  For the two sides, just got two sweet potatoes.  I'd already had tons of protein w/ the peanuts, so I just cut the meat in half.  Ate the one ha;f and one of the SP's, plus some of the gf's chicken and veggies.  Full as fuck for 10 bucks plus I have an identical meal for later tonight.

Roids, I can see the time thing about not getting a room, but she shoulda gotten you off.  Finish the bj or even just jerk you off.  Something.  Just say something like "Are you gonna leave me hangin'?"  Most bitches are willing to finish you off somehow.  She needs to take it in the ass next time to make it up to you.  Or at the very least a facial (plus a pic of it).


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 5, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Since I know none of you dems workout, I figure this song would be right up your alley. I suggest we stick this bitch in The Gulag and force NiragraBalls to listen to it until he finds his sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Good CT actividad today! Werd! It was frustrating being in the car. I'd have been more than glad to get a room, but with both of us having kids at home, and it already being 1:00am, we pretty much had to call it a nite at that point. What we're gonna have to do is head to her lake place or me go to her pad when her kids are away. After talking to her today, it's pretty clear that the next time we get together, AP is gonna be the main priority. Last night, she was even all like "I want you to take me so bad, tell me what you're gonna do with me."
> 
> I had to rub one out as soon as I got back. Talk about a mess on your hands. Kleenex couldn't even do the job. We're talking a coupla sheets of Bounty.


 
How come you didn't bust a huge load in her mouth? Did she just go down for a little bit? Or you just couldn't bust?

Did your talk about the clean thread turn her on?


----------



## independent (Mar 5, 2010)

Went snowboarding today, I feel worked. Its been a few years but man was it fun. My buddy went also and we were drinking redbull and jager. Good times.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 5, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> How come you didn't bust a huge load in her mouth? Did she just go down for a little bit? Or you just couldn't bust?
> 
> Did your talk about the clean thread turn her on?


 
She gave head like most typical broads, just doing it cause they want to, but aren't all concerned about finishing the job.  The "other one" from AM was just like that.  All braggin about how good they are at it.  Once it somes down to it, it's like they just wanna suck on you for a sec, but aren't interested in in getting a mouthfull of your man batter.  It might be different though when we get some full uninterupted alone time.  I can't fukkin wait for that though.  This broad turns me on big time. 

I didn't want to talk about CT with her.  Too risky.  Can't take a chance on revealing any DRSE intel.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 5, 2010)

That holy roller broad TMd me again this morning to see if I wanted to get together tonight, but i was too wore out.  She sent me fukkin 8 TMs last night, most of which were religous shit.  I took the conversation into more of a flirtatious mode, then she starts talking about how she's a good teacher and could gimme some good lessons if we get together.  But, I ain't fidn'a take her to dinner just to get witnessed to and end up with no AP.  Even with AP, I couldn't bare sitting through all that evangelical crap.  I'm prolly just gonna write her off.  Plus, she ain't all that.  If I can get a good regular AP deal going with the gilf, I'll prolly just leave it at that.  This shit gets pretty time consuming and expensive.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I didn't want to talk about CT with her. Too risky. Can't take a chance on revealing any DRSE intel.


 
Solid performance Chairman . . .  you never know who the double agents are


----------



## FMJ (Mar 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> .. She sent me fukkin 8 TMs last night, most of which were religous shit.


 
Let us pray.


----------



## Saney (Mar 6, 2010)

Got in a argument which didn't end good with the g/f this morning... I see lots of LHJO nights coming my way.

Next time the Gilf goes down on you roids, make sure you hold her head down there until you blow chunks up her throat

Geared Jesus, Check your PM's for Junk Pics of my g/f


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That holy roller broad TMd me again this morning to see if I wanted to get together tonight, but i was too wore out. She sent me fukkin 8 TMs last night, most of which were religous shit. I took the conversation into more of a flirtatious mode, then she starts talking about how she's a good teacher and could gimme some good lessons if we get together. But, I ain't fidn'a take her to dinner just to get witnessed to and end up with no AP. Even with AP, I couldn't bare sitting through all that evangelical crap. I'm prolly just gonna write her off. Plus, she ain't all that. If I can get a good regular AP deal going with the gilf, I'll prolly just leave it at that. This shit gets pretty time consuming and expensive.


 
Word, screw that shit. Does the bible bitch drink? You could always go for broke and send her a picture of your cock. Either way you can't lose. No more bible talk and maybe she'll be down for it.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 6, 2010)

Just drive down to your local ghetto and pick some up. And a fat assed slice of chocolate cake too. 

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 6, 2010)

Just got back from my monthly Corporate meeting

Haven't weighed myself in a while(3 weeks) and since they had a scale at the meeting I did.........up 13lbs.....


and more gear is on the way......


----------



## Saney (Mar 6, 2010)

You get that Linky I sent you Al Bundy?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 6, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> You get that Linky I sent you Al Bundy?


 
Yes I did..........


----------



## Saney (Mar 6, 2010)

From what I know, it's a Legit Source.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 6, 2010)

GJ........you check PM for junk pics???


----------



## Saney (Mar 6, 2010)

This is interesting.. I'm beginning to think Al is going to Geared Jesus for "Reassurance" 

Now I want to know why... Hmmm....


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2010)

supp Jews? had a banging night on the ho's and coke last night, nostrils got gravel rash


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 6, 2010)

Just sippin on some merlot.......


----------



## Tesla (Mar 6, 2010)

Me too, knigg.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bout to go to the store and get a fat ass New York Strip steak to go with it


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 6, 2010)

waking up early 2morow for the arnold classic..hopefully they pass out gears this year


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 6, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> did you tan your winkie cc?
> 
> edit: I wonder what the tan effect would be LHJO in a tanning booth?


 

hell yeah my bronzed italion sausage


----------



## Tesla (Mar 6, 2010)

So happy to know your schlong is all tanned up.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't help but think of Roids and his GILF when I hear this song........






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> waking up early 2morow for the arnold classic..hopefully they pass out gears this year


 
Head for the DaddyRoids tent 



cc-10 said:


> hell yeah my bronzed italion sausage


 
lol, now you can coat it with tomato paste, sprinkle on some mozzarella and bake it at 230 for 30 minutes


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 6, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Head for the DaddyRoids tent
> 
> 
> 
> lol, now you can coat it with tomato paste, sprinkle on some mozzarella and bake it at 230 for 30 minutes


 
thats 350 for 30min


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2010)

what, only one coffee drinking icon?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 6, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> what, only one coffee drinking icon?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 6, 2010)

What are you coffee drinkin' homos having for Dinner tonight......???


I changed my mind to have some Sushi


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2010)

the Capt's had his fill of pussy and merlot . . .  giant rib eye steak, green salad with advocado is the plan, Kinky Kelly


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 6, 2010)

going to bed....alan if the mexicans in your plex get out of hand 2night...key my cell...i'll do work on dem bitches


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 6, 2010)

Sup sippers.  Boring ass date 2nite from m.com.  Only reason I called the chick back was cuz I didn't wanna sit on m'ass on a sat night.  No play, no AP.  She left the door open to get together next weekend, but IDK.  I'm gonna keep on pursuing the gilf.  This chick was driving a knigged out stand and these tore up looking jeans.  At first, I got her mixed up with this other broad I'd talked to earlier today and called her by the other chick's name.  I think that set a bad tone early on, so it was a lil awkward at first. Still she had no personalidad and she's obviously looking for a new baby daddy.  She's 34 and has a 16 y/o old daughter.  I'd hit it, but I ain't gonna spend a lotta time when gilf is already up for some AP.  But, I'll prolly leave the dorr open in case.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2010)

roids, you should have raped her anyway.


GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 6, 2010)

High carbing it today pretty much.  Ate most of a Kashi pizza one meal, bowl of multigrain pasta later.  Prob hit up some protein in a min.  Gonna hit chest and tri tomorrow.  

Might end up at a GB on Friday w/ a really hot chick.  A friend of mine that used to edit for kansas facials told me about a local yahoo group that organizes GB's, so I joined up and found out about this one.  Hopefully I get invited and have a story.


----------



## Saney (Mar 6, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> would it be gay to let a braud like that with a knob-nose poke around in your brownstar?



I think i'd let a girl Nose Fuck my ass...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I think i'd let a girl Nose Fuck my ass...


 
lol, you're such an engival!


----------



## Saney (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Mar 7, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> No offense, but she got a beak. I mean she could prob fuck your ass with that thing.


 
True, she could be worse though.

I also think she fucks black guys.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 7, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I bet sane would let one of his Behemoth chicks fart directly into his mouth.


 
That might melt his dental fillings.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> True, she could be worse though.
> 
> I also think she fucks black guys.


 
She was a little red. She was one of them hospital tech types. She drove a stang and wore these jeans with little holes tore in them. She didn't seem trashy or nothing, but I could tell there might have been a trailer park of two somewhere in her fambly history. She didn't have much personalidad and frankly, I wouldn't be surprised if she fucked niggers. That's something I just can't get past. She'd prolly have liked me a lot better if I'd been a jr. college grad (like sane) with a knigged out ride and a coupla gold chains.

I'm more concerned with the gilf. I coulda just about raped that broad the other night. She basically told me she wanted me to AP her, but just wasn't down for the car/parkling lot AP. I gotta a coupla more who're TMing me eerday. So, plenty of back ups. Dude, I wish they'd had the internets when I was a kid!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah it's pretty easy. When are you gonna spray up the gilf at the lake house?


----------



## Saney (Mar 7, 2010)

I screwed a few white trash girls who loved niggers more than anything.. Even with my small weener, I could do better then the Kneegrows.... But those girls must be in love with Corn Rows, Grease stains on their pillows, Fried Chicken every night, Holding hands in the Well-Fare Line, Taking the buss, Calling Collect once a day to keep the kids and daddy connected... 

Stupid bitches


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Yeah it's pretty easy. When are you gonna spray up the gilf at the lake house?


 
At the earliest possible opportunidad.  Next time we get together, it's pretty  much understoon that it's gonna happen.  I'd love to go out and banger in the lake.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2010)

Mornin kniggs.........Suns out........birds are singin'........might have to go Milf Huntin' at the pool today if there ends up being actividad down there today........Need to wipe the dust off my cooler and and get it ready for sum coldies


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2010)

Roids is about to close sale with the GILF!!!!!!!

Roid's Rendevous at Daisy's lake house


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Mornin kniggs.........Suns out........birds are singin'........might have to go Milf Huntin' at the pool today if there ends up being actividad down there today........Need to wipe the dust off my cooler and and get it ready for sum coldies



Lucky you can be puttin away beers at the pool.  At the pools I've been to they always are strict about that.  I can't wait til this water park opens in May.  It's literally RIGHT down the street.  Heading to Five Guys to pig out!  Can't beat their Cajun Fries.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Roids is about to close sale with the GILF!!!!!!!
> 
> Roid's Rendevous at Daisy's lake house


 
"need more gear and beta alanine"


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 7, 2010)

You forgot the 'tides.


----------



## dayday87 (Mar 7, 2010)

So i found a local source for gears and got my supply so im back on cycle! Doing test-p 200mg EOD, tren A 75mg EOD, and EQ 600mg/week for 16 weeks.. Prob gonna throw winny on the last 4 weeks at 75mg ED.. Time to get jacked.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 7, 2010)

Sane has to be kicking himself for getting banned from Sten right about now.  They've lost their minds w/ these 30 min blowout sales.  I'm getting 5 IGF-1 LR3's for $105.  That's insanely cheap.  I'm pretty sure they throw in a free item w/ any order today too.  Probably get more M2 but not sure yet.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2010)

Quite a few Milfs at the pool right now BBQ'in..........getting that feeling back......Lotta new pune to examine........Need to hook the Milf Cam up to the balcony this Spring and Summer so the CT can see my view.....






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You forgot the 'tides.


 

Fixed it you nit-picky MF'er  .....and added some background music



http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6230547/


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 7, 2010)

by background music u mean white snake?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> by background music u mean white snake?


 

Damm I wish they had that as an option

"Is This Love, Adam's Feelin' "







YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuck you fags..............

anyhoo..........bout to pinn a ml of Test E.........don't know why, but that excites me 


As you can see, I was bored today.........anyway, fuck all you not-bigs


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah this place is filled with not bigs


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2010)

Had a nice little stream of blood this time on the inject........not sure why?.....aspirated nicely....no pain at all...pushed in the Test nice and smooth.....just had more blood than usual when I pulled out the needle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lol @ "use my glasses, face and fishing hat as your personal load canvas"


 
lol, the Capt and Niagara got honorable notBig mentions! . .  awesome work Pony!


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 7, 2010)

watching the ric flair dvd.....and trying to re light the flame w/ an old booty call...hope this creates a situation


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Had a nice little stream of blood this time on the inject........not sure why?.....aspirated nicely....no pain at all...pushed in the Test nice and smooth.....just had more blood than usual when I pulled out the needle.


 
Probably just knicked a blood vessel.

Next time just pin left handed and you'll be fine.

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Probably just knicked a blood vessel.
> 
> Next time just pin left handed and you'll be fine.
> 
> GICH!


 
That was the problem.........I pinned Left handed

Anyway.......no worries just a little stream that stopped bleeding after I put pressure on it.........I hate going opposite glute(LH)......I'm Right effin' handed

Time for a prip and glass of Merlot


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Had a nice little stream of blood this time on the inject........not sure why?.....aspirated nicely....no pain at all...pushed in the Test nice and smooth.....just had more blood than usual when I pulled out the needle.


 
Maybe its your time of the month..take some midol...


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Maybe its your time of the month..take some midol...


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 7, 2010)

WTF is a lorken


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2010)

Tawny Kitaen has the best legs on the planet!!!!!!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 7, 2010)

Ended up skipping the gym today and ran around doing some shopping.  Pigged out at Five Guys, got a new printer/scanner and a PS# controller charger at Best Buy (gf bought).  Ended up scanning a ton of old pics I had laying around from childhood.  I had one of me flexing at 14.  I was a skinny bastard but actually had some decent little guns.

Had a big ass plate of Grrek food that drug reps brought in to the drs. office where the gf works.  They get shit brought to them for lunch free like 3X a week.  Had a ton of gyro lamb and green beans last night, tonight had kabob style chunks of chicken, rice pilaf and green beans.  I would love to have a job w/ free lunch three times a week.  

Took two days in a row off and had a shitload of fat at Five Guys.  Gonna have to hit chest/tri hard at the the gym tomorrow to make up for it.  I'm trying to decide when to start cutting.  I have like 2 days left of PCT so I def. didn't wanna cut during, in order to keep all the strength and size  _could.  Would you guys wait another month, start cutting right after PCT or what.  I figure if I started in the next couple days, I'd have 3 months of cutting down by the time the pools open._


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2010)

I guess the question is do you feel like your test levels are back to normal? Maybe you need some bloods done. 

You're new gains could be at risk if you're a little low, but as depending on how aggressive your cut is. Personally, I'd sit on maintenence cals for a few more weeks and then slowly drop your cals.

 . . . or just pin some Gears!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been leaning toward holding off on the cut because I want to keep the progress as long as I can.  PCT was a respectable dose of torem, plus I ran it for 4 weeks where some guys only do 3.  I don't like to take chances though.  I'm just itching to be lean for Summer, so it's a mental thing.

I figure I can start up on the IGF in a couple of days since I have that acetic acid on the way.  That should enable me to continue adding size and strength.  IGF cycles are usually 50 days, so maybe a good strategy would be to do the first 3 weeks of that cycle at maintainance and then start a mild cut on the last couple of weeks.  I'd probably still be able to lean out pretty nicely by June but still hang on to some mass.

That would let me stay on creatine for another few weeks.  I've read a lot of opinions that you don't want to be on creatine at the same time as albuterol or clen because the creatine makes it harder to burn free fatty acids.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 8, 2010)

This isn't fuckin' Rocket Science, jezzus christ............who was that one cat who had a sig that said sum10 like..."Eat, Lift, Sleep......repeat....quit fuckin' over-thinking it"

I'm beginning to like that cat, cuz he's fuckin' right.........only difference is I mix in sum gear.......fukk, back in the day there was none of this shit.........you think Arnold was fukkin' around with 'tides, and all this other fukkin crap.........He turned out looking pretty good with just gear, hard work, partying, and sleeping


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> ....Or he could just stack some DHEA/Neovar/Beta-alanine/HGHup/Jacked/Testofen/Ejaculoid/Hydroxycut/superdrol NG/Tribulus/Fennugreek/Gakic/myostat/Methoxy and wear "The Strap"
> 
> 
> GICH!!


 
You bastard! They've all been tested by Dr. T on the internets. They fucking work. Why can't you get serious for one fucking second!!! That's it, you're banned from BN!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuck you Will........You want proof?.........well do ya?, ..................................just fukkin try me!!!!!!!

I did a google search for Tommy D and this came up:








When's that shit hole opening back up by the way........??


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Roids is about to close sale with the GILF!!!!!!!
> 
> Roid's Rendevous at Daisy's lake house



That video was fucking Hilarious.

And Jay, that's disgusting... You Creamy Cunt Lover


P.S. Arnold was a Dbol Whore, so it's ok if i am to


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG, that's how big Josh is? LMFAO

What a FUCKING NOT BIG LOL


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2010)

Ewwww, other mens semens....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 8, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> All Serious Talk belongs outside the CT, except all convos and information about AP, Roid's many MILF's and GILF's, Merlot, Afgoo, LHJO/RHJO, and Gears...
> 
> All talk about Scientifically proven Creatine and BA can be shoved up your ass or taken to a more serious gay thread somewhere else in the forums of IM..
> 
> ...


 
How bout a neg tubby!  Who died and made you Chairman?!


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> How bout a neg tubby!  Who died and made you Chairman?!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuck, I'm in the mood for some chink food. 

Like 10-15 years ago I went through an Asian girl fetish where I would want to AP nothing but. Now I don't even find them attractive in the least bit. Strange...


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2010)

Just faxed out the correct Documents so I can get a Job in the Prison located near Willy in North Jersey.

Maybe then we can SFW together.... oh I forgot, Will doesn't workout


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2010)

Workout? What's that? 

I might get jacked if I don't workout but take 'tides and beta alanine though. 

Where in NNJ are you applying?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 8, 2010)

Alfonse, the glutes are notorious for bleeding upon pinning. I pinned tren/test in my left and right arses last week. There was no blood in my right butt-tox, but I fukkin soaked the alc-pad on the left ject. No worries mate, you're prolly gonna live. But, if you're gonna be such a puss about pinning yourself, maybe you need to go back to your horny goat weed and arginine abuser cycles.

Whilst you're at it, maybe you should just stop liffin' heavy weights and just do pilates and aerobics.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2010)

Fucking Roids!! There are numerous internets studies that confirm the positive effects of only doing pilates and aerobics to build muscle!!!


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Workout? What's that?
> 
> I might get jacked if I don't workout but take 'tides and beta alanine though.
> 
> Where in NNJ are you applying?



Northern State Prison!


Just Did Biceps and some Dumbbell Presses.. 6 x 13 @ 65lbs gets you JACKED!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2010)

I see that's in Newark. Like 20 minutes from me. I can imagine that has to be an awful place. Nothing but dems and mexicans in there. 

A friend of mine just became a correction officer but he's in a county jail.


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I see that's in Newark. Like 20 minutes from me. I can imagine that has to be an awful place. Nothing but dems and mexicans in there.
> 
> A friend of mine just became a correction officer but he's in a county jail.



Yup, so when they hire me, Make sure you have a room for Rent available


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll have to reinforce the floor boards for your dates. 

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2010)

Wonderful!



GYCH!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I see that's in Newark. Like 20 minutes from me. I can imagine that has to be an awful place. Nothing but dems and mexicans in there.
> 
> A friend of mine just became a correction officer but he's in a county jail.


 
Ahhh.. Newark! Sounds like a dream job Sane! 






Good luck with that!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2010)

I wouldn't live in Newark for free! That's got to be one of the biggest shitholes in this country.

You better up the beta alanine dose if you want the jailed dems to respect your authoriDAD.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2010)

I did so many situps today i crapped myself..


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 8, 2010)

you all are not bigs....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Fuck, I'm in the mood for some chink food.
> 
> Like 10-15 years ago I went through an Asian girl fetish where I would want to AP nothing but. Now I don't even find them attractive in the least bit. Strange...


 
It's strange. I was all into them orientals for years and years. But, after living over there for a spell, I got to where the stopped turning me on at all. Everytime I'd see a blonde broad, I'd wanna rape the bitch. The asian broads just weren't exotic no mas. Now that I'm back, I'm starting to dig asians again. And of cvourse milfs & gilfs.

BTW, that holy roller broad I was telling y'all about called me again last night. We ended up talking for over an hour and she axed me for more pix. So, I sent her some boxer short pics. She's been TMing me all day and finally told me she's been "letting off steam" whilst alone with them. Needless to say, I'm heading out to Tuscaloosa on Wed. We've been tallking naughty all day. It's this broad:  42 and no kids.


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 8, 2010)

asians fuck'n smell....they are in my store trying to use random ass coupons. I have to shut them down every time.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2010)

LMAO!!!!!

YouTube - Howard Stern - 2010-02-11 - Swap Shop Prank Call With Ham Hands Bill Clips


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2010)

That bible bitch looks good!! 

You must get some pix of her junk for the "clean thread"!!!

DO IT DAMNIT!!!!!


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 8, 2010)

lol she's been letting the steam off to your lats


----------



## FMJ (Mar 8, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> bBTW, that holy roller broad I was telling y'all about called me again last night. We ended up talking for over an hour and she axed me for more pix. So, I sent her some boxer short pics. She's been TMing me all day and finally told me she's been "letting off steam" whilst alone with them. Needless to say, I'm heading out to Tuscaloosa on Wed. We've been tallking naughty all day. It's this broad: 42 and no kids.


 
You should dress like an alter boy, she'll AP you right at the door.
Then when you're done with her you can smack her in the back of the head with a bible.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2010)

I bet she used to be the biggest whore and now she's found Jesus and changed her ways. 

Not to worry though, she's already hinting at rubbing her box so she'll be polishing Roids lats and knob in no time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> OMG, that's how big Josh is? LMFAO
> 
> What a FUCKING NOT BIG LOL


 
well that statement is the pot calling the kettle black Fat Boy . . at least he's not Jewish 

Roids, that blonde bitch is hot. You must rape her.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2010)

CptRichArund and Sane call Roids's GILF...

YouTube - Sal & Richard Call An Old Lady (How You Doin)


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> well that statement is the pot calling the kettle black Fat Boy . . at least he's not Jewish
> 
> Roids, that blonde bitch is hot. You must rape her.


 
She told me she'd promise to be a good girl, but might need a kiss.  I told her she was getting that, but I'd see to it that she wouldn't be able to be a good girl.  She asked me if I like to take charge or be taken charge of.  I told her depends on the mood and siteation.  She'd getting phuct on wed, consensual or no.  But, I've a feeling I won't have to rape the bitch.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2010)

lmao!!

YouTube - Sal & Richard My Turbin Is Dirty (UNCENSORED)


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 8, 2010)

Fat blubbed jewish not bigs = not good



CaptRichArund said:


> well that statement is the pot calling the kettle black Fat Boy . . at least he's not Jewish
> 
> Roids, that blonde bitch is hot. You must rape her.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> She told me she'd promise to be a good girl, but might need a kiss. I told her she was getting that, but I'd see to it that she wouldn't be able to be a good girl. She asked me if I like to take charge or be taken charge of. I told her depends on the mood and siteation. She'd getting phuct on wed, consensual or no. But, I've a feeling I won't have to rape the bitch.


 
hmm . . IDK man, sounds like a cock tease. These bitches like to get off by getting you all hot and horny, then deny you pussadad . . . 

 . . church and fucking conflict, unless you're a catholic priest and an alter boy

HICH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> lmao!!
> 
> - Sal & Richard My Turbin Is Dirty (UNCENSORED)[/url






that was fucking funny as hell


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2010)

hey sane, now you have the ancillaries for 3yrs worth of cycles, what Gears you gonna run champ?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 8, 2010)

Pipes measured in at around 18-3/4" after SFW tonight.........Should hit 19" for the first time in my life in about a month

Half Baked rehab clip Video by Mike - MySpace Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my!  I guess I got called out.   At the risk of sounding "way too serious", I think I should probably take the bait and go ahead and respond.  Not that this thread is a physique contest or anything.  Not like I'm on a blast and cruise perma-cycle like some guys.  

Granted, most guys haven't posted any pics at all or have posted pics of themselves in less than ideal shape.  I never claimed I was in the best shape of anyone in here but I'd also bet that I'm not in the worst either.  At nearly 39 yrs old, I think I have a decent amount of muscle on me.  Since JJ took the liberty of posting a pic of me, I'll return the favor by posting a few more for you.  You guys can decide for yourself if I'm a not big.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 8, 2010)

Another...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 8, 2010)

More...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 8, 2010)

Here ya go...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's another.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 8, 2010)

Arm...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, forgot to answer.  I do work out, have run ph/ps cycles a couple times a yr, haven't done 'tides yet but about to give that a go.  So, I've seen pics of a few of you.  Who else is gonna post multiple pics?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Pipes measured in at around 18-3/4" after SFW tonight.........Should hit 19" for the first time in my life in about a month
> 
> Half Baked rehab clip Video by Mike - MySpace Video



Mine are about an inch shy of yours, measured cold.  Us not bigs need to stick together.  You guys better hope I never fuck w/ that test E. I might just get to medium status on that stuff.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> hmm . . IDK man, sounds like a cock tease. These bitches like to get off by getting you all hot and horny, then deny you pussadad . . .
> 
> . . church and fucking conflict, unless you're a catholic priest and an alter boy
> 
> HICH!


 
She told me she stroked off to my pic today and I told her that I spent some alone time with hers also.  She said "did you imagine me sucking you off?"  I have a feeling she wants the cock on wed.  She just doesn't wanna sound all slutty.  Keeps was the same way, but was all about it when we got together.  I just don't want another clingy one this time.  We'll see.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 8, 2010)

> She just doesn't wanna sound all slutty.


 



> She said "did you imagine me sucking you off?"


 

Sounds slutty enough to me.........you should get slit no problem........Sounds pretty much like a guarantee from what I've heard so far.........She's cute, too......I like that look.......reminds me of one of my ex gf's


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 8, 2010)

Where'd errbody go?  Roids, hit that shit, religious talk notwithstanding.  Lots of girls will say things to try to seem like they're not sluts....and then will still put out.  Might as well be bold and chance it.  

I may have a nice week of AP lined up.  One of the regs is supposed to come by Wed AM and a friend said he'd bring over a black chick that recently bloew him.  She wants to get double teamed so he's supposed to bring her by early afternoon.  Then that Friday GB may work out.  Haven't heard back yet.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> She told me she stroked off to my pic today and I told her that I spent some alone time with hers also. She said "did you imagine me sucking you off?" I have a feeling she wants the cock on wed. She just doesn't wanna sound all slutty. Keeps was the same way, but was all about it when we got together. I just don't want another clingy one this time. We'll see.


 


Ponyshow said:


> Sounds slutty enough to me.........you should get slit no problem........Sounds pretty much like a guarantee from what I've heard so far.........She's cute, too......I like that look.......reminds me of one of my ex gf's


 
It's no guaruntee fellas. I got this chick sending me finger and dildo fucking videos plus pictures, convo about all this horny shit . .  but as I posted last week, "she cancelled because she thought she could do that type of thing but couldnt . ."

I sincerly hope I am wrong on this roids . . pumping away a religious slut is a 5-star accomplishment . . I still have my reservations though man.


josh, out of interest what is your current height, weight and est. BF%?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2010)

anyway Josh . . I'll post up some pics . . this is after last weeks refeed 208lb. 

Fuck knows what my pipes are, probably pretty skinny, but I got upperbody width balanced with some good wheels . . getting some nice sweep happening.

Im pretty much maintaining weight while dropping BF ready for Gears McPlenty. IDK, maybe 13-14%BF. 

After my cycle I will piss in 220lb, but my diet will be tight. Im going to modify the UDII I think.

Pre-cycle Milfie is going to take some full body shots to see where my baseline's at.

GEARS!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 9, 2010)

I have to agree w/ Capt.  I've had tons of girls send pics, vids, saw all KINDS of slutty things, promising to meet, suck, fuck, etc.  Only to fall off the radar after they get a sufficient amount of attention.  It's frustrating as hell because you get so psyched for it.  I say roll the dice and see what happens, though.

As to my stats, I'm 6 ft, hovering right around 250.  I'd roughly guess I'm around 20 or so % bf.  It's been quite a while since I got checked but visually I looked less lean at around 22, at last measurement.  I think I might look pretty lean but still have decent size if I shed 20 lbs. of fat.  hard to say for sure.

I think I have decent development, but always struggle w/ the gut.  I don't have jiggles of anything but there's a sheet of VAT underneath the abs.  They're hard when I tense the abs but there's definitely something there underneath to push it out a bit.  It's been a pain in the ass.  Hoping that adding clen for the first time will let me lean out more.

That's why I've kinda been itching to cut early this yr.  Been doing poretty well w/ strength gains and just looking bigger in the mirror.  I just need to cut the bf and am going to make a serious go at it this Spring.  Gonna start my IGF tomorrow at 20 mcg. 3X a week, post workout.  From what I've read it looks to have a lot of potential as far as increasing your ability for new mass via hyperplasia or adding new muscle tissue.  I'm a little excited about it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 9, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> anyway Josh . . I'll post up some pics . . this is after last weeks refeed 208lb.
> 
> Fuck knows what my pipes are, probably pretty skinny, but I got upperbody width balanced with some good wheels . . getting some nice sweep happening.
> 
> ...



BTW, good development.  Particularly arms and shoulders.  How tall?

Forgot to mention, the fuckers I bought my acitic acid and bac. water from shorted me 1 bac. water.  They better hook me up with some kinda freebies since they fucked up my very first order.  

I already set up a 20 mcg. dose w/ the AA and bac. water.  It's in a TB dart chillin in the freezer.  Gonna bring it to the gym and stick it post workout tomorrow.


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2010)

lol thought NB and the Capt looked like small frys... Get some fucking gears already LOL


----------



## Tesla (Mar 9, 2010)

I gotta update cuz this was a couple weeks ago and Test E is starting to work fast........

View attachment 26973

View attachment 26974


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 9, 2010)

.....not bigs....ha!


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2010)

Cheque Drops = Big Killer (Geared J, what source are you using again?)

Al you're looking good there bro. Keep up the hard work.

Mooch is looking 10x better than NB and Capt put together... And I thought I was a turd.. 

Geared Jesus, Tell those bums How fat I am in that Lat Spread picture! (but don't show'em)


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's the newest milf's fave pic; the one she supposedly stroked off to in the broom @ werk yesterday. 







Also


----------



## Tesla (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking swole, knigg-knogg

Now get yo ass in the tanning bed.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice work gilfhunter. You must be on beta alanine.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 9, 2010)

Just 'tides, tren/test and prolly 4-5k calories each day.  I been hitting the t-bed a bit lately.  But, I'm pretty fair skinded, so I burn if I go too oftenly.


----------



## independent (Mar 9, 2010)

What the fuck is going on here?  I leave for a few days only to come back to a pose down session.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 9, 2010)

Damn, Mooch is jacked as fuck.

Roids, looking much improved over the pics you posted at BN a while back.  Hit up some melanotan 2.  Doesn't matter if you're fair, it'll get you bronzed.

Sane, for being a big you're struggling to flat bench less than I incline for 5X5.  Maybe being a big isn't all it's cracked up to be, huh?  Maybe Cap't. and I are doin' something right.

Slut update:  Funny hotornot story.  I matched w/ a MILF in her mid 40's, very hot.  Talked to her once on yahoo and now she never logs on, rarely returns messages.  Probably blocking me but who knows? She's from the same town as me, small town just outside KC.  So then I match w/ this cute little 22 yr old from here a couple weeks later.

So we get to talking on yahoo and she's like "I noticed you matched w/ my landlord.  We were looking at each other's matches recently."  Opps!  I played it off and said we don't really talk anyway.  She was like "You're a handsome man but I think you're more her type.".  So, that was a bitch since I wasn't gonna get either one.

But the young one offered the digits and said text her some time.  We exchanged a few texts and cell pics, kinda slow convo.  Then all of a sudden shit comes together.  Saw her on yahoo the night before last and said hi.  She seemed way more interested, suggested we text again.  I complimented her on her eyes in pics she sent and she said she's been told they're seductive.

So, I went into hook up mode, sent her a body pic and she liked, saying her fav part on a guy is shoulders.  So, I sent several back pics, eventually broke out the junk pics.  So, she confessed she always wanted to be dominated and would be willing to do anything I want.  She's suppoised to send cell pics and vids soon.  She only lives maybe four blocks from me so it would be ideal.  Doesn't want a bf, just a steady lay.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 9, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> What the fuck is going on here?  I leave for a few days only to come back to a pose down session.



Eh...I got called out for my beta-a abuse, so I posted a few pics.  I said if I was gonna post, other guys should, too.  A few have, a few still haven't.  I'm gonna propose a new CT policy.  Unless you post pics and look better than most of us, you forfeit the right to criticize the regimens (workout or supp) of others who have posted.  Just a thought.

On a side note, anyone see how Lindsay Lohan is suing E-trade for using her name and persona w/o permission.  When the girl baby talks about "that milkaholic Lindsay", Lohan alleges they were referring to her.  Seriously.  Gimme a fucking break!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 9, 2010)

You're the last one to be able to propose any sort of CT policy in here.

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 9, 2010)

It was just a thought.  It's probably a bad idea though.  Some people may not be comfortable posting pics.  Out of respect for those folks, I'll withdraw my proposal.  It'll be more fun to criticize w/o posting pics, anyway.  Carry on.


----------



## independent (Mar 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Eh...I got called out for my beta-a abuse, so I posted a few pics.  I said if I was gonna post, other guys should, too.  A few have, a few still haven't.  I'm gonna propose a new CT policy.  Unless you post pics and look better than most of us, you forfeit the right to criticize the regimens (workout or supp) of others who have posted.  Just a thought.



Only DRSE heirarchy can set policy, plus you look fat.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 9, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Only DRSE heirarchy can set policy, plus you look fat.



Didn't say I was at all lean at the moment.  I tend to try to bulk in fall/winter and cut in spring summer.  I'll start cutting in about a month, I figure.  That being said, I had the balls to post pics.  No everyone has those.  Pics I mean, didn't mean to say some folks don't have the balls or anything.


----------



## independent (Mar 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Didn't say I was at all lean at the moment.  I tend to try to bulk in fall/winter and cut in spring summer.  I'll start cutting in about a month, I figure.  That being said, I had the balls to post pics.  No everyone has those.  Pics I mean, didn't mean to say some folks don't have the balls or anything.



Im just joking with you man. Dont take it personal.


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 9, 2010)

DBol in capsule form??? - Anabolicminds.com

cap if you could contact karla g and tell her to come back to this thread i bet it could turn into some fun!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 9, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im just joking with you man. Dont take it personal.



It's cool.  No offense taken.  You usually have sensible things to say here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> DBol in capsule form??? - Anabolicminds.com
> 
> cap if you could contact karla g and tell her to come back to this thread i bet it could turn into some fun!


 
lol, the Capt will pass on the word to Karla Gears 

btw, under no circumstances is Sane to be given the official DRSE Gears source . .  seriously, his stupidity will get us all cut off 

btw, 4 weeks till pinning w. dbol chasers!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 9, 2010)

Any of you fags ever try or use Superpump250? A friend of mine didn't like the taste of it so he gave it to me. I take 3 scoops of it prior to going to the gym (although I just stand there, don't really workout) and it wakes me the fuck up. I wonder how much caffeine it's got per serving.

I also pound a sugar free energy drink and I'm wired. I love caffeine!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 9, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Any of you fags ever try or use Superpump250?


 
Yeah I used it a few years back........Really didn't do much for me.....I'm over all the supps and shit(pre-wo, post wo, during wo.......too much shit)

I just sip on Coffee before and during SFW.........Gears, Whey, Coffee, Food, water, sleep.......pretty fucking simple


----------



## independent (Mar 9, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yeah I used it a few years back........Really didn't do much for me.....I'm over all the supps and shit(pre-wo, post wo, during wo.......too much shit)
> 
> I just sip on Coffee before and during SFW.........Gears, Whey, Coffee, Food, water, sleep.......pretty fucking simple



Im with pony too. Fuck all these stupid supps. The only thing Im using is protein powder and Im only using 1 scoop a day. I was using 3 scoops a day before and dont notice a difference. I really think the protein thing is way over blown too.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2010)

itake a superdump after it...
coffee rules


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 9, 2010)

Word, I'm the same way. Only reason I'm using this shit is cause it was free. I would never pay for this overpriced caffeine powder/placebo.

I used to pound coffee before SFW but messing with the coffee maker and shit got to be a pain in the ass.

I've been taking ephedrine and some no sugar energy drinks to get wired up.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 9, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im with pony too. Fuck all these stupid supps. The only thing Im using is protein powder and Im only using 1 scoop a day. I was using 3 scoops a day before and dont notice a difference. I really think the protein thing is way over blown too.


 
Yeah I agree but I can't eat any solid food early in the AM so pounding a quick shake does the trick.

You can't beat food mah nigga!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yeah I used it a few years back........Really didn't do much for me.....I'm over all the supps and shit(pre-wo, post wo, during wo.......too much shit)
> 
> I just sip on Coffee before and during SFW.........Gears, Whey, Coffee, Food, water, sleep.......pretty fucking simple


 

 . . and The One?


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 9, 2010)

LOL    
G Mc G must have the best source.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lol Niagra, you are a big. But you're a Fat big, not a jacked big.
> 
> No one was calling you out. I was just making fun of you because youre blubbed. Save your money on the Beta alanine and whatever else youre abusing because its obviously not working. Ragging on sane is uncalled for. He looks a lot better than you and he's done 1 cycle. Just 1.
> 
> ...


 
Thx knig. But, you're only like 10 lbs lighter than me, yet about 6" shorter. That's pretty fukkin crazy. I'm hovering around 237 right now. I was a little bloated in that pic cuz I'd put away about 5 natty ices by then. It was like midnight. The chick, who's pic I posted kept asking for more pics. So, I was in here taking them with my phone and sending them, hoping to hell mum wouldn't walk in and think I was doing some kinda ghey webcam shit. 

That's what sux about having to stay with the rents right now. The cool thing is that I have a built in babysitter, a renter paying my mtg, and plenty of time to chase tailpipe and pin gears. 

BTW, the Cap's looking pretty lean, jerked, and tan for a bloke who can't even score gears. If I were sane, I'd be JO to those abs.

Alfonse, looking jerked and tan for an old guy. Should score plenty of milfs this summer. But, lemme tell ya. Those gilfs can be crazy fun, even compared to milfs. The gilfs that go for younger blokes ain't lookin for love, they're looking for the young cock. Most of the milfs I've come across are looking for som10 more seriouser.

And sane, dude you gotta get a foundation built first before fukkin with gears and placebos. You remind me of my bro. Even after clen, PHs, and shit, and still can't bench more than about 250ish and has to many fats.

Niagra, well you're a big and you've hosted bukake and gangbang parties, nothing more really can be said here.

GWCH! Now, big group hug!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> LMFAO i almost rolled off the chair.


 
Come to think of it..... Roids's mom is a gilf.....


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Just an empty One bottle but thats fine. He can lick the residue from the bottle and still get jacked because its THAT potent!


 
Indeed negro... careful with that shit....


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus, thanks for defending my fay ass..

NB, I'm more jacked than you <3

Roids, you looked awesome in that first pic, I showed my girl and she thought you were the sexy version of me

and if I did more gears, I'd rep 250 on the bench


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 9, 2010)

I took this about a month ago. Will try to get a better one.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 9, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Geared Jesus, thanks for defending my fay ass..
> 
> NB, I'm more jacked than you <3
> 
> ...


 
I eat a lotta McD's, spic food, and plenty of fatty shit, but I don't really have to worry about putting on too many fats.  I've put 16lbs back on since coming back from Chiner.  I just try to get a shitload of protien and I don't eat any sugar or sweets.  My bro, on the other hand, can eat lean as hell and still struggles to keep weight off.  Actually, a lot of it has to do with your jeans.  It also has a lot to do with when you started.  I've been SFW for right at 20 years now.  Plus, the tren helps out a bit.

You prolly just need to cut the cals way down and be consistent and not worry with too many sups right now other than creatine and some protien.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 9, 2010)

One thing that's bugging me about this "date" tomorrow. This chick says "how bout we have lunch, then go catch a movie."  I'm all like "that's cool, but I hope they won't throw us out if I can't keep my hands off ya."  She's like "no they'll prolly just hide and watch.  I can't be bad, even though I think about it a lot with you."  Then, she asks me what kinda movies I dig.  I basically tell her I don't care, just whatever.  I'm thinking WTF go and sit in a fukkin' theatre anyway.

So, she just TM'd and says "I'm @ work till 11:00.  I'm calling the theatre now to see what's on.....precious "  So, I figured I'd see if this chick can take a hint.  I say "Well, if there's nothing good, there's always blockbuster, more selections, and I promise I'd still be a good boy."  Just trying not to let her think I'm just after AP.  I know she doesn't want me thinking she's all slutty.  But, I want her to know that I ain't driving 40 minutes to see a fukkin' flick.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 9, 2010)

Pipe is creeping towards 19" tonight........just a little more to go-------maybe an 1/8".......should be there by weeks end

View attachment 26979


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2010)

this past week I've been eating like a BIG.. I do need to get rid of the sweets though..

and why won't Geared J give me the steroid source?? Not like I don't have one now... Faggot NOT BIGS!!


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2010)

Al, looking good my Dem


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmm that's a tough one. I mean you don't know if you're gonna AP so should you fire one out on the rug before you leave the house so you don't get all worked up for no reason, or hold it in and save it to spray her up.

Well you never know. Meet the bitch and see what happens. If you get to making out who knows what she'll do. Slob some knob or more....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 9, 2010)

Werd!  The only thing that prevented AP with the gilf was not having a place at the time.  I think this chick is prolly also a 2nd dater type.  She just TMd me and said she's prefer the threatre this time, but wants to cook dinner for me next time we go out.  At least that'll save a few bux and she doesn't have kids, so it would be guaranteed AP next time.

If I have to rent a room in Jasper next time to AP the gilf, I will.  That broad turns me on more than any of these others.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 9, 2010)

AP on 2nd date isn't bad. They all want the cock but they just want to get to know you a bit on the 1st date. You'll be spraying her up before you know it. 

Dinner at her house is great. Gets you in her place and AP is much easier. Bring over some wine, get her a bit loose and skeet skeet skeet.

Try the dick in the popcorn box trick at the movies. GICH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2010)

Merlot in the Lakehouse?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 9, 2010)

Roids I hope you've been practicing with one of these before the big day at the lake house....


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2010)

^^^ awesome! 

The one way around 2nd date AP is have an extended txt relationship . . this gets them frothing at the gash, and unable to hold out once you finally meet. Two-three weeks should do it, just make sure you've got a constant stream of opportunidad to ensure fresh AP 

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 9, 2010)

Dick in a box.  I might have to try that if we end up at a friggin theatre.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 9, 2010)

Werd!!!

Wish my gear would get here so I can up the dose to 750mg/wk til the end


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 9, 2010)

If you're driving 40 mins and she's being cagey, talking about having to be good, etc, I'd pass.  You're gonna spend a lot on gas for an 80 mile round trip, plus movies aren't cheap.  I'm more harsh than some but that's my take.

Sorry, but Sane isn't leaner than me.  I've seen his bear pics complete w/ the puffy chest (and that was before the gyno).  It's a matter of opinion, I guess, but let's not pay empty compliments to the man.

Anyway, had a good workout and then began my "ride the tide" campaign.  Just pinned in the car afterward rather than the locker room.  Only doing 20 mcg. so I didn't notice the hypoglycemic feeling sides some guys reported.  Immediately had my shake and dogged a bowl of pasta and big glass of milk at home.

Gonna tag a regular tomorrow and have her blow a friend at the same time.  The same friend has a black chick that wants to get tag teamed the same day, so I should be pretty busy.  Then there's the possible GB Friday.  My married regular was wanting to do a 3some w/ the gf and me on Thurs night but the gf balked at the idea.  Pisses me off because several times, during sex, she's mentioned "To bad she can't come join us.".  I hate when ppl pretend to want to do things and bail when it comes down to it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2010)

. . Ive been real strict this week on diet, down to 50g carbs which is basically b/fast. 

this clen is the shiznit . . Im dropping 100mcg at like 330am and it keeps me buzzin' till mid afternoon, then have to top off with caffine . . it's keeping hunger at bay too.

. . . 14hrs to refeed . . wish I had some _Next Generation Creatine_ to go with it 



lol, sounds like it's the CT's Battle of the Fatties . . who will win?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 9, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . . Ive been real strict this week on diet, down to 50g carbs which is basically b/fast.
> 
> this clen is the shiznit . . Im dropping 100mcg at like 330am and it keeps me buzzin' till mid afternoon, then have to top off with caffine . . it's keeping hunger at bay too.
> 
> ...


 


Why you tryin' to get so small, knigg???

Not bangin' on ya.......just curious..........I went through a phase like that where I tried to get really lean..........just didn't feel good physically with all the stims and shit........Feel much better now and like the look better.

Here was my skinny ass.....tiny pipes

View attachment 26980


I'm gonna run Clen/T3 when I'm done cycling before Summer........but gonna low dose Test with it so I don't disinegrate


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 9, 2010)

Do you end up having prob concentrating going that low on the carbs?  I would think it'd be hell even w/ stims.


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 9, 2010)

looks like everyone is getting jacked now since they left BN...must have been the web site...and not us...


----------



## Tesla (Mar 9, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> looks like everyone is getting jacked now since they left BN...must have been the web site...and not us...


 

For the last time......it was The One............


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Why you tryin' to get so small, knigg???
> 
> Not bangin' on ya.......just curious..........I went through a phase like that where I tried to get really lean..........just didn't feel good physically with all the stims and shit........Feel much better now and like the look better.
> 
> ...


 
lol, it's all good my man, only a short-term thing.

I'm gonna be on a 16 week big bulker (test-deca-dbol) and I know there's going to be plenty of fat. I dont want to pass 18%, but again Im not going to restrict gains by under-eating.

The idea is to drop BF as much as possible before hand, without LBM loss. I think as long as the refeeds are done properly this is achievable . .  hell, even small gains are possible IMO . . it's a matter of tweaking the diet.

Post cycle, Im thinking of cruising at 200mg/wk and running a cut . . will see how I feel. Personally I can easily cut to 15% by diet alone, then use thermos (clen/T3) to bust down below.




NiagaraBalls said:


> Do you end up having prob concentrating going that low on the carbs? I would think it'd be hell even w/ stims.


 
Yeah, it's a fuck . . but it's only 3.5 days of low-carb. It feels easier this week on clen. Totally feel awesome on the refeeds . . 1200g CHO in 24hrs! . .  and the strength/pumps is almost Gearedness!

Im going to run a modified version when bulking . .  there would be no below-maint. days, but carb restrictions would apply before refeeds. . . which would be fucking huge!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 10, 2010)

They haven't yet answered my email about shorting my order by 1 bac. water.  I'm gonna write again in the morning and tell then they have another day to address my order or I'll have paypal issue me a refund.  Paypal is pretty good about that.  The one time some bastard on Ebay got his cash right away and then didn't ship.  Didn't answer multiple messagesover like an entire week.  Finally, I contacted paypal and they looked into it and credited me.  Best part is he shipped out after he saw they were investigating.  So I got my cash back AND the Muscle Milk.  He didn't bother to ask me to ship it back at that point.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2010)

holy shit . . . Gears!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 10, 2010)

The infamous junk pics from all those pm's finally emerge.  Only diff is it wasn't blurred in the pm's.  JJ, I'd say you look way bigger geared but that first look would probably get a lot more ass.  Which look has worked better on the booty front?


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2010)

yea, women love the lean look, which is why I only get big girls

I've never seen that lean pic of you beofre Jay, Lean but weak... Fuck that.. I'd rather be strong and blubbed

my gf wants me to do P90X with her.. But I'm scared of doing it and losing my strength


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah.....    I like this thread.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> For the last time......it was The One............


 
Making fun of that placebo will never get old.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 10, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> The leaner look by far. Ive been told several times that im "scary looking" when heavilly geared. Makes me much less approachable. Quite frankly most women dont really dig bodybuilders. My GF has grown to like it. She says she enjoys the weight on top of her. She likes to be crushed and dominated. The lean not big look gets more positive responses though.



See, that's funny because the 42 yr old reg I've mentioned has said pretty much the same thing, that she likes feeling my weight holding her down and she def likes being dommed.  She's said most men are a lot shyer about that and the fact of having some muscle helps reinforce that.  I think a lot of women actually have that "take me/make me" fantasy, deep down.


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2010)

I just took a MASSIVE DUMP!!

I had some Cereal and Roast for Brekkie this morning.. Very good.. and a Cup of Joe.. I'm going to listen to my older Brother Roids and Not Eat anymore Sweets or Sugars.. Then One Day i'll be Jacked just like him <3

I see how everyone is posting pics up... Hmmm, I don't think I should though, NB might get jealous


----------



## Tesla (Mar 10, 2010)

Post one for KathyBird, Sane

Anyway........this circle jerk is over I hope


My current chick likes the "big" look too.......she likes to be crushed.....

235 or bust before I cut.........fuck, I'm dreading the cut.......hate the feeling......all jittery and shit......bulking fukkin' rules....eatin' and gearing...love it......but I gotz da Clen/T3 just waiting in my cupboard til my cycle ends in 6 weeks.......then back to puss/beach body status for Summer



We need sum chicks in the CT to post pics......I'm tired of looking at you eff-knobs


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)

Word. Kathybird better post up a pic of her bombs.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll second the BirdBombs.  She teased us w/ that fake pic a while back, so now she owes the CT a real one.  

AP Update:  The morning girl came through and I rocked it pretty good.  Dropped the Vit C last night and was like granite today.  Downed some Ragnarok before my shower, so I had the benefit of the arginine/citrulline "pump", too.  

I was talking all kinds of shit, asking her was she gonna kiss her bf w/ that mouth as she was blowing me.  She lives a good 40 mins away so I was saying shit like "lyou love this cock enough to drive this far, don't you?" and "what would he think if he saw what you're doing right now?".  Love talking shit when you're in it.

My partner in crime couldn't get out of work to get blown by her but from what he says, his black girl is down for this afternoon.  We shall see.  Only prob is we have to go to her and I think it might be semi-hood over there.  I drive an old school Caddy so we prob better take HIS car!

Speaking of risks, I told Jake about this one before but it's worth sharing in the CT.  Speaking of driving to black chicks, there was this one I met on OBC, had never been w/ a white guy and wanted to try.  She had told me her husband was in prison.

So after hitting it a couple times over like a month, she tells me his ass was a big time drug dealer and had gone to jail after a big ass raid.  I was like uhhhh....  Felt lucky I didn't get stalked and offed by his boys on the outside or something....lol.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2010)

Negative.. That's Josh's "Lean Model" right there..


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry no bomb pics... at least until I can do an "after" pic.

On another topic.... for those who are bitching on how long it takes to get a girl in teh sack, y'all seem to be missin' something.  Y'all are big.  (OK "Big" and "Not Big" semantics aside.)  The bunch of yous (there's my Philly accent) seem fairly nice, holding off and cutting it off when the woman wants to stop ... however, it's a scary world out there, a chick needs to make sure you're not Jeffrey Dahmer.  Especially if she's alone with you.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 10, 2010)

Not me............I have no acne or bacne


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 10, 2010)

I still get the occasional chest and delt acne.  A little back but nothing too serious.

Kathy- That's def. true.  Personally, I make sure to be easy going when I'm first talking to a girl, never push to meet immediately.  Lots of women have told me they appreciated that and that they passed on meeting multiple guys that basically say "Wanna come over and fuck....NOW?!!!" in the very first convo.  Not seeming too eager goes a long way w/ women.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, get this.  Since it had been a good 24 hrs. since I first wrote to tell that site that they'd shorted my order, I went ahead and wrote again.  I kept it civil but let them know if I didn't have my issue addressed by tomorrow morning, I'd be getting credited from Paypal.  Lo and behold, they answered THAT email literally in about 2 mins.  

They apologized and said they'd send out the bac. water and throw in a free one for the trouble.  Good to see they handled it.  I told them I'll end up ordering from them again because of it.

On another note, the black girl isn't answering my friend's texts.  I hate when they pretend to want to do something and then totally fall off the grid when it comes down to doing it.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Sorry no bomb pics... at least until I can do an "after" pic.
> 
> On another topic.... for those who are bitching on how long it takes to get a girl in teh sack, y'all seem to be missin' something. Y'all are big. (OK "Big" and "Not Big" semantics aside.) The bunch of yous (there's my Philly accent) seem fairly nice, holding off and cutting it off when the woman wants to stop ... however, it's a scary world out there, a chick needs to make sure you're not Jeffrey Dahmer. Especially if she's alone with you.


 
True, but we just want to spray her up, not eat her up. 

ok ok lame joke

It's true though. I've met many of broads from the internets and they tell me they give their gf my address (if they come over for a first visit), or my cars license plate number just as a precaution.

It's cool with me. I'm fairly normal and they see that. I just want to spray em up and have a good time.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Who am i???
> 
> 
> _"Got some tides and BA coming in from sten. Pretty good deals and all. Going to make myself some whole wheat pasta soon. i enjoy the many culinary delights that my supermarket has to offer. i picked up a bottle of diet shasta while i was there for my date with helen tonight. shes the one i met from CL. we both participated in a gangbang back in 2003 when i was working over in Missouri for the summer doing roofing work. Thats the summer i hurt my back, but i digress. Just received an email from dennis saying bn should be open soon. I cant wait because me and shakes are going to discuss auto fellatio techniques and trade creatine recipes. Plus i think Joseph bought new rims for his Infiniti g35, nice car btw. do you guys think i should order more vials of stenlabs products or just run my cut cycle now?"_





My guess is.... Some fucking Not Big who wishes he was Leaner/More Jacked than Saney?


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 10, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Who am i???
> 
> 
> _"Got some tides and BA coming in from sten. Pretty good deals and all. Going to make myself some whole wheat pasta soon. i enjoy the many culinary delights that my supermarket has to offer. i picked up a bottle of diet shasta while i was there for my date with helen tonight. shes the one i met from CL. we both participated in a gangbang back in 2003 when i was working over in Missouri for the summer doing roofing work. Thats the summer i hurt my back, but i digress. Just received an email from dennis saying bn should be open soon. I cant wait because me and shakes are going to discuss auto fellatio techniques and trade creatine recipes. Plus i think Joseph bought new rims for his Infiniti g35, nice car btw. do you guys think i should order more vials of stenlabs products or just run my cut cycle now?"_


 


Who am I???


A bout to hit my lunch break. Gonna eat a roast beef sand which and LHJO in my car. After work I have 6 indoor softball games. After the games me and my Bros are going to the local sports bar and enjoy some miller lights. I plan to drink 28 miller lights tonight. Tommorow I have some AP sheduled. Roids how's the lats?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## cc-10 (Mar 10, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Sorry no bomb pics... at least until I can do an "after" pic.
> 
> On another topic.... for those who are bitching on how long it takes to get a girl in teh sack, y'all seem to be missin' something. Y'all are big. (OK "Big" and "Not Big" semantics aside.) The bunch of yous (there's my Philly accent) seem fairly nice, holding off and cutting it off when the woman wants to stop ... however, it's a scary world out there, a chick needs to make sure you're not Jeffrey Dahmer. Especially if she's alone with you.


 

How about this deal...you post bombs now and you will recieve...


cc-10 nude posing rick rude style?


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> How about this deal...you post bombs now and you will recieve...
> 
> 
> cc-10 nude posing rick rude style?



I doubt she wants to see your skinny ass naked.. 

She is probably into men which are of Big Status


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> I doubt she wants to see your skinny ass naked..
> 
> She is probably into men which are of Big Status


 
you should send her a pic of you nude but w/ javy's hat covering your sack...flexing the quads real hard...i think she's would post them nips real quick if she saw that


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> you should send her a pic of you nude but w/ javy's hat covering your sack...flexing the quads real hard...i think she's would post them nips real quick if she saw that



Sounds like you just wanna see me naked... and that'd be pretty gay

If I send her something it'll be in a PM..


HOMO NOT BIG!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)

She says she wants to send after pictures. Wouldn't the bombs be bigger now than after? 

Post up the bombs Kathy!!!!! 

GYCH!


----------



## Perdido (Mar 10, 2010)

Dam I gotta check back more often. I'm up for bombs pics too. Post'em up KB, we're all dems here.


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> Sounds like you just wanna see me naked... and that'd be pretty gay
> 
> If I send her something it'll be in a PM..
> 
> ...


 

go bench your pussy ass 250 and go have your daddy spot you


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)

Easy on Sane. Do you really think he's got the muscular capacity to bench 300lbs after his obese gf wears him out in the sack?

Sex must be exhausting for him. Jesus. Have some fucking compassion!!!!


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 10, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Easy on Sane. Do you really think he's got the muscular capacity to bench 300lbs after his obese gf wears him out in the sack?
> 
> Sex must be exhausting for him. Jesus. Have some fucking compassion!!!!


 

sorry saine for got you were going against odds of that magnitude....but can't wait till you get javy's hat in the mail


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> sorry saine for got you were going against odds of that magnitude....but can't wait till you get javy's hat in the mail



If I can stay Consistent with eating big and Lifting big with the occasional Gears, I'll hit good numbers within a short amount of time..

On the 24th I gotta drive two hours to do an 8hour Psych examination all dressed up in a suit i'm not crazy about.. For Corrections.

But if everything works out great, then i'll keep increasing.. 

And for your last comment, I bet my Old man would spank yours like that dude beat that nigger on the bus


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 10, 2010)

I posted a pic in my album, I guess it's only fair.  That's as far as I go though gentlemen.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I posted a pic in my album, I guess it's only fair. That's as far as I go though gentlemen.


 
lol, that's a picture of josh!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2010)

Prolly is a pic of Josh... If the camera was backed up, you'd be able to see all the Tubs of Creatine and Beta Alanine


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey!!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Hey!!


 
Very nice shot. It's almost like I rather you not have posted up anything at all cause now I want to see more of the girls.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2010)

are we seeing the same shot? 

All Im seeing is some tubby notBig - I think it's KB's brother or sum10


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)

YouTube - Howard Stern - 24/9/2008 - Richard Christy's "Earl" Prank Call


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)

Roids's new woman describing when she lost her virginity.... 

YouTube - 2005-12-07 - Tissue Time with Blue Iris 1/4


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's how it went down.  And it *really* went down, as in right there in the theatre!  We went and had lunch @ outback.  This broad is a talker, all chatty and bubbly, like an 18 y/o cheerleader typa chick, yet, she's 42.  After this, we go to see a flick, I thin kit was Brooklyn's Finest.  Turns out, we had the whole theatre to ourselves, except for these two old people who were sitting a coupla rows ahead.  We're starting to get all touchy feely, but she keeps stopping everytime it starts getting too hot and heavy.  I was getting a bit frustrated after a while, cuz I ain't been teased in years.  

Fast forward to the end of the film and she caves in.  I'm all down her pants and actually brought her off right there.  She then undoes my belt and takes out my junk and goes down on me.  Good times!  

I could tell she just didn't wanna F on the first date.  But, she wants me to come to her pad this weekend so she can cook dinner for me.  I wanna plow that gilf though so bad.  If that doesn't happen, I'll just go with the chick from today.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)

So you busted in her mouth right there in the movies? Awesome!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Perdido (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 10, 2010)

I think we're all missing the point here.  What movie did you go see?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 10, 2010)

Brooklyn's Finest.  And, no she didn't finish the job.  I was so worked up by that point that I'da prolly busted pretty quick like if she'd kept at it.  I don't see her as being a swallower.  I've only cum across a few of those.  Even the wife's never quite finished theh job, and that includes when we were first married and she still sucked me off from time to time.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 10, 2010)

Three cheers for Roids!  Theater bj's rock!

I'm actually of the viewpoint that fucking fat chicks should HELP Sane's bench.  I mean he's got to perform a pressing movement to roll them out of the bed afterward.  I'm just assuming they're around two fiddy, give or take.  Okay, so maybe they're around 230.  Sane, I suggest you practice the bed rolls w/ them and work up to 250 from there.  On second thought maybe the strength issue is related to your leanness.  You can only cut so long before strength goes to hell.

Lastly, am I the only one that noticed the irony of not being crazy about a mental health screening?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Brooklyn's Finest.  And, no she didn't finish the job.  I was so worked up by that point that I'da prolly busted pretty quick like if she'd kept at it.  I don't see her as being a swallower.  I've only cum across a few of those.  Even the wife's never quite finished theh job, and that includes when we were first married and she still sucked me off from time to time.



Did u have something for her to drink after to wash the taste out?  That's a big factor you know.  And what happens to the ejaculate when you're "gearing"?  Taste difference?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 10, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Did u have something for her to drink after to wash the taste out? That's a big factor you know. And what happens to the ejaculate when you're "gearing"? Taste difference?


 
Yeah Roids.......what does jizz taste like when your gearing? 

Kathy needs to know......


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yeah Roids.......what does jizz taste like when your gearing?
> 
> Kathy needs to know......



Do it for Kathy.  No sacrifice, no victory!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 10, 2010)

Jerk one into a shot glass and shoot it.........Chase it down with a Natty Ice and report to Kathy with the results.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Jerk one into a shot glass and shoot it.........Chase it down with a Natty Ice and report to Kathy with the results.



That'll work.  Do you have any previous experience for comparison purposes?  There might need to be some research done on this.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 10, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> That'll work.  Do you have any previous experience for comparison purposes?  There might need to be some research done on this.



She meant for you to freeze n' Fedex it for "lab analysis".  Actually, I did have a girl tell me it tasted like zinc.  This was a couple weeks ago, so no cycle at the moment, but I was on like 90 mg./day of toremifene, so Kathy may be on to something here.  BTW, the bomb pic rocked.  I dunno why you wanted to wait for an after pic.  Exposed nips would get you bonus points and reps from all CT members, though.  Just sayin'.

AP update: The threesome w/ the gf and the married regular is actually on now.  The regular started her period today but still wants to come buy, do oral for us both and watch us AP.  This is turning out to be a pretty sweet week!


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> The regular started her period today but still wants to come buy, do oral for us both and watch us AP.  This is turning out to be a pretty sweet week!



Tampon.  Anal.  'Nuff said.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 10, 2010)

Since Wilhelm posted a visual aid for Kathy's idea, here are a couple pics of a girl I used to AP about 10 yrs. ago.  Only 18 and a serious freak.  I was working for Mikasa at the time so I had that crystal goblet around.  Blasted her on the mouth and had her catch the overspray and drink it afterward.  Enjoy.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 10, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Tampon.  Anal.  'Nuff said.



I actually talked her into letting me do anal soon, so I may go ahead and try that approach.  I do plan on nutting in her mouth and have her and the gf swap it and eventually her swallowing.  She agreed to that already.  I almost wish I hadn't gotten any today so that I'd have an XL load, but I don't wanna complain here.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I actually talked her into letting me do anal soon, so I may go ahead and try that approach.  I do plan on nutting in her mouth and have her and the gf swap it and eventually her swallowing.  She agreed to that already.  I almost wish I hadn't gotten any today so that I'd have an XL load, but I don't wanna complain here.



Anal update: Just texted her that idea and got back "We can try if you want.".  Translation-green light!  Reps to Kathy.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 10, 2010)

...


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Anal update: Just texted her that idea and got back "We can try if you want.".  Translation-green light!  Reps to Kathy.



No prob.  BTW?  If she needs convincing, get a big enough tampon (super ought to do it) so that it feels like she's being double teamed.

GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)

Rhode Rules


----------



## Tesla (Mar 10, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Rhode Rules


 





> *32.* It???s preferred that your blood pressure is high by medical standards. You must not care. No one needs to live forever. We???re here to SFW!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)

*37.* Amendment to No. 36: sex doesn't count as cardio, but you MUST be on the bottom. If you change positions, please videotape it so we can learn how it's done. Then, go to the refrigerator and start eating. There is no reason to not be on the bottom! If you can or want to change positions, you're not big enough.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 10, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Did u have something for her to drink after to wash the taste out? That's a big factor you know. And what happens to the ejaculate when you're "gearing"? Taste difference?


 
Nah, she didn't finish the job, so there was no need for a chaser. IDK about any taste difference. Next time you're down this way though I'll be glad to catch a movie with ya and you can tell me.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> AP update: The threesome w/ the gf and the married regular is actually on now. The regular started her period today but still wants to come buy, do oral for us both and watch us AP. This is turning out to be a pretty sweet week!


 
Wait a sec.  This is confusing.  You saying his wife's on her period, so she's gonna give you and her husband oral and watch you guys AP?  Please say it ain't so!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 10, 2010)

True, she'd already taken her teeth out, so there really wasn't much excuse.  BTW, this chick is starting to creep me out.  She just kept me on the phone talking about how she was giving into the flesh today and had some guilt feelings.  Then, she went on about her church and how the lord speaks to her about this and that.  She wouldn't STFU about her church and how the lord speaks to us.  All I could think about was how I could GTFO the phone without being short with her.  Finally, I'm like well, I'd better hit the sack and she's all like "So, when am I gonna see you again?"  I almost wanted to tell her never if he keeps this shit up.

I'm gonna TM the gilf manana and hopefully get sum10 set up with her.  If not, I might get together with this chick again this weekend.  But, she better be prepared to sling some leg.  Otherwise, I'm gonna have to shake her loose.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you tell her that tasting and swallowing your seed will give her peace with the Lord?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> She didnt finish the Job?? what the fack?
> 
> May i suggest placing your hand on the back of her head and pushing down when she tries to disengage your knob?
> 
> ...


 
Disappointing she didnt follow through . . you should have said "you'd let her know when the time comes" 

I would be careful force-feeding her dick roids. . . dentures could dislodge causing choking, or worse clamp on your fishstick.

Anal rapage is the only the way to go, a good outlet for that building tren rage.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2010)

YouTube - Howard Stern Prank Call- Clock Lady


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 10, 2010)

No, the husband has no clue about any of it.  She's coming to my place to do a threesome with me and my gf.  So, she'll lick the gf while I AP and apart from that, too.  Give me head, probably take it in the ass, etc.  Should be a good time.  She and the gf texted and talked on the phone tonight and get along well.  I'll update w/ the details later tomorrow night.  Should have a decent story.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 10, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> YouTube - Howard Stern Prank Call- Clock Lady


----------



## Tesla (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice angle and background light on that 2nd junk pic

Anyways.......Chillin' wit sum Merlot and sum squishy Orange NoCal Kush


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh!  I thought y'all were just raggin' on each other.  You really DO like each other!!  Sorry!  My bad!


Hey, BTW... can anyone give me some tips on how to get mascara to stay put?  I can't seem to get it to last, especially during sex.  Thanks.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 10, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Oh! I thought y'all were just raggin' on each other. You really DO like each other!! Sorry! My bad!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought they made waterproof mascara.  Anyway, I always thought it was hot when mascara ran during deep throat, etc.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>



That for me honey?  




NiagaraBalls said:


> I thought they made waterproof mascara.  Anyway, I always thought it was hot when mascara ran during deep throat, etc.



Nah.  Still runs.  You're not supposed to wear waterproof with contact lenses really anyway.

... so the raccoon eye thing is a turn on?    Kind of annoying on this end.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 10, 2010)

It always has been for me.  I'm kinda a fan of the deep throat/gag porn, though, so maybe not everyone is into it.  Kind of gives the look that the girl has been worked.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2010)

lol, we call them "come fuck me" eyes . .  got a better ring to it


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 10, 2010)

BTW, no one liked the crystal pics?  Come on, dems!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 11, 2010)

Better grab this deal while you can at puritan.com.  Enter coupon code TE3QC2H to get Syntha-6 for $16.99 shipped.  I grabbed up one and thought about placing a separate order (can't get the deal on 2 at a time), but couldn't justify a second one as much Muscle Milk as I recently bought.


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2010)

give me ur addy and I'll send you about 200 pills for the hat <3


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Nah. Still runs. You're not supposed to wear waterproof with contact lenses really anyway.
> 
> ... so the raccoon eye thing is a turn on?  Kind of annoying on this end.


 
Just come over here and we'll test out a few diff kinds till we find one that doesn't run.  Unless of course, you're actually a bloke posing as the one CTer chick.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2010)

I just got a wink from this chick on m.com.  I looked at her profile and this bitch is 4'8!  JFC, I never banged a midget b4.  Could be fun.  Too bad she's a bit on the fugly side.


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2010)

which of these products are you most excited about?


----------



## independent (Mar 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I just got a wink from this chick on m.com.  I looked at her profile and this bitch is 4'8!  JFC, I never banged a midget b4.  Could be fun.  Too bad she's a bit on the fugly side.



Its funny you say that because a friend at work went to hook up with a chick he met on the net and she ended up being a dwarf. The first question I asked was did you fuck her. He didnt but said she has floor seats for the Lakers so he might have to.


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> True, she'd already taken her teeth out, so there really wasn't much excuse. BTW, this chick is starting to creep me out. She just kept me on the phone talking about how she was giving into the flesh today and had some guilt feelings. Then, she went on about her church and how the lord speaks to her about this and that. She wouldn't STFU about her church and how the lord speaks to us. All I could think about was how I could GTFO the phone without being short with her. Finally, I'm like well, I'd better hit the sack and she's all like "So, when am I gonna see you again?" I almost wanted to tell her never if he keeps this shit up.
> 
> I'm gonna TM the gilf manana and hopefully get sum10 set up with her. If not, *I might get together with this chick again this weekend. But, she better be prepared to sling some leg. Otherwise, I'm gonna have to shake her loose*.


 
this hoe blew you in a movie theatre with two geriatrics sitting ten feet away....if you cant close this deal and get some actividad then it may be time to vote in a new chairman.


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Its funny you say that because a friend at work went to hook up with a chick he met on the net and she ended up being a dwarf. The first question I asked was did you fuck her. He didnt but said she has floor seats for the Lakers so he might have to.


 

midgets are hot!  i still lhjo to Total Recall all the time


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> The Cheque, The trest, m1t and the THG. All of it excites me. I get a tingle in my groin area.
> 
> GYCH!


 

cheque drops are a joke, m1-t is old news but i am interested in "the clear"...ive heard thats pretty bad ass.


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> +1
> 
> i nominate Sane!



Thats right god damnit! Saney for office! I'm here to Serve the CT's!

I heard Mibolerone is good stuff for Pre w/o


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah, for preworkout aggression.  Wanna kick somebodies ass in the gym and bite there ear off?  Sorry maybe not a joke, but i dont see them as having much usefullness to a body builder.  Not gonna put any size on ya and way too toxic.  Best preworkout jump i ever had was 50mgs test suspension about 90 min before the gym.


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 11, 2010)

whats trestolone?  the only site i can find that has any info on it requires a login and such, and is probably run by the dea.


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> yeah, for preworkout aggression.  Wanna kick somebodies ass in the gym and bite there ear off?  Sorry maybe not a joke, but i dont see them as having much usefullness to a body builder.  Not gonna put any size on ya and way too toxic.  Best preworkout jump i ever had was 50mgs test suspension about 90 min before the gym.



Well you fucking Corn hole, we were talking about taking it for Pre w/o purposes only... LEARN TO COMPREHEND OTHER PEOPLES SHIT!

Anyhow, energy and aggression is great for the gym.. Moochi, You myzzle get on the Beta Alanine Train with your gay boy Josh


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 11, 2010)

sane you fat piece of shit, how the hell can you have any opinion on a preworkout supp when you dont even workout?  You start that beta alanine shit with me and i will be up in new joisey seeing how you like a rectal application of those cheque drops!


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2010)

Shit, you couldn't beat me with one hand tied below Jay's pants.

NOT BIG!


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 11, 2010)

the mooch hasnt been of not big status in years.....and as much as you would like to get your hands in richard Gears' pants i cant condone that sort of thing.  Mabye you should talk to weldingman about your issues.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2010)

What!?!?  A new Chairman?!?! IDFTS!  I meant if I don't hook up with the gilf this weekend I WILL AP the theatre chick this weekend.  I didn't mean that I _might _AP someone.  It's *gonna* be one or the other.  I'm hoping for the gilf.  I just TM'd her a little while ago to see she wants to get together this weekend.  If the answer is yes, which I spec it will be, then one way or another, I'm gonna make sure we have a place.  If she's not in the mood, I'll rape the bitch.

*AND *Sane can't replace the Chairman with his livestock!


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2010)

Richard, pretty weird how she got that exclusive photo of me... i'm kinda weirded out now.. Stalker?

Mooch, Pics of Big status or GTFO

Roids, You better Nail that bitch 7 ways to Sunday or you'll be impeached!


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2010)

Why is water wet? wtf are you smoking bitch? You might need to stop by Al's office for some "Real" Afgoo


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL

Will Al hit Richard with a Comeback?

and it's "The ONE" you Midget fuck!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL...Alphonse is gonna be all "Meet me at the pool, Richard Gears!!!" when he sees the watermelon coolies comment.  It was Bananaberry, get it right.

No one snapped up any of that Syntha-6,huh?  Two and a half hrs. til my threesome.  Skeet, skeet, skeet!!!


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 11, 2010)

--- wrong quote. ---  want to know about the threesome. ---(edit)


You'll be reporting back, right?


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 11, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> You'll be reporting back, right?



Of course.  Someone's gotta close deals and do some skeet shooting around here.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Of course. Someone's gotta close deals and do some skeet shooting around here.


 
I'll have a full on AP story by Monday.  The bible thumper chick TM'd and was all like "I've been thinking about you all day!"  And, "I really wanna see you again soon, you?"  I sorta sense a clingy psycho in the making here.  But, it's hard not to tell what she wants to hear when I she's all ready to go.  But, I can't stop thinking about the gilf.  I TM'd her earlier today to She gets me all tingly in the groin area for some reason, more so than the bible thumper.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'll have a full on AP story by Monday.  The bible thumper chick TM'd and was all like "I've been thinking about you all day!"  And, "I really wanna see you again soon, you?"  I sorta sense a clingy psycho in the making here.  But, it's hard not to tell what she wants to hear when I she's all ready to go.  But, I can't stop thinking about the gilf.  I TM'd her earlier today to She gets me all tingly in the groin area for some reason, more so than the bible thumper.



Sounds promising enough.  Reel it in and mount her on the CT wall.


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2010)

Some of the things you say and the way it sounds sometimes is SO FUCKING GAY

We need to have a CT Meeting!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Sorry no bomb pics... at least until I can do an "after" pic.
> 
> On another topic.... for those who are bitching on how long it takes to get a girl in teh sack, y'all seem to be missin' something. Y'all are big. (OK "Big" and "Not Big" semantics aside.) The bunch of yous (there's my Philly accent) seem fairly nice, holding off and cutting it off when the woman wants to stop ... however, it's a scary world out there, a chick needs to make sure you're not Jeffrey Dahmer. Especially if she's alone with you.


 
Look, if I want her cut up and in my freezer, not putting out isn't gonna prevent it.  Just my 2cc's.

But, that's why I don't come on too strong on the first date.  So, she won't get scared off or think I'm just a perv after some quick AP (whether it's the case or no).  2nd date, she should be comfy enough for there to be some kind of action (oral, grabbing of the junk, etc.), even if not full on AP.  Third date, if she likes you at all, she's slingin' some leg or it's the final date.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 11, 2010)

Saney said:


> Some of the things you say and the way it sounds sometimes is SO FUCKING GAY
> 
> We need to have a CT Meeting!



Okay, who hacked inSane's account???!!!  He would never complain about gay sounding comments.  We won't stand for this travesty.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2010)

Saney said:


> Some of the things you say and the way it sounds sometimes is SO FUCKING GAY
> 
> We need to have a CT Meeting!


 
WTF?!  And who was talking about licking all over me and the Columbian muscle bear?  Who was abusing a Gears doll in his basement?  And I'm the fag here?!?!?


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> WTF?!  And who was talking about licking all over me and the Columbian muscle bear?  Who was abusing a Gears doll in his basement?  And I'm the fag here?!?!?



That wasn't for you Roids


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Look, if I want her cut up and in my freezer, not putting out isn't gonna prevent it.  Just my 2cc's.
> 
> But, that's why I don't come on too strong on the first date.  So, she won't get scared off or think I'm just a perv after some quick AP (whether it's the case or no).  2nd date, she should be comfy enough for there to be some kind of action (oral, grabbing of the junk, etc.), even if not full on AP.  Third date, if she likes you at all, she's slingin' some leg or it's the final date.




What works best for me is not come on too strong during the first convo (not date) and then start floating the idea that it's going to be AP, not dating.  If you phrase things well enough they figure out what you want w/o you looking desperate.  Once you have things established, THEN arrange to meet.  That way, a lot less time and money is spent.  I figure out early if they're bullshitters and shake them before even meeting.  Then usually when you do meet the real ones, things happen.  Just my 2 cents, but it's worked for me.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> So, she won't get scared off or think I'm just a perv after some quick AP (whether it's the case or no).



Some women are completely fine with being a f*ck buddy.  Or a one night stand.  Everybody's got an itch.  

Have any of yous tried just saying you're after AP on one of these sites?  Did it work?


Edit: Can I say f*ck without the asterisk?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> start floating the idea that it's going to be AP, not dating.  If you phrase things well enough they figure out what you want w/o you looking desperate.  Once you have things established, THEN arrange to meet.




Thaaaas what I'm talkin bout.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 11, 2010)

So you sprayherup and if she gets weird just don't talk to her anymore.

What's the worse that can happen? She'll throw holy water at you or send a bunch of bible thumpers to your house every Sunday morning at 6am?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 11, 2010)

One way I narrow things down is if they ask what I'm looking for, I'll say I'm interested in fun and interesting people.  Looking mostly for fun, nothing serious.  That's code for FB and they know what you're talking about.  If they continue to talk to you, they're either down w/ it or are teases.  That part can be figured out when you get a little more bold and suggest a meet up.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Some women are completely fine with being a f*ck buddy. Or a one night stand. Everybody's got an itch.
> 
> Have any of yous tried just saying you're after AP on one of these sites? Did it work?
> 
> ...


 
No.  The rest of us can say fuck, but you should stick with the *.  Women are not allowed to curse in the CT.  Read the rules.

I think it's pretty much  understood what everybody's after at onlineboootycall and adultmatchmaker.  I tried OBC, but I kept running into fake profiles, trying to direct me to pr0n sites and people who just kept asking for more pics, yet nothing came of it (prolly fags).  

At m.com, the quality is good and the profiles are all legit, but it costs more $ and time because you have to go on a coupla dates and appear that you're interested in a relationship.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> What's the worse that can happen? She'll throw holy water at you or send a bunch of bible thumpers to your house every Sunday morning at 6am?


 
Better invest in one of these!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2010)

supp Jews and BA Abusers???

Started my carb up last night . .  dropped about 300g with pWO shake and dinner, another 100g at 1am; 150g this morning . .  worked out I was about 300g short last time, so going to hit 1150g by 8pm tonight.

 . ...  .  .. looks like my sten order is still in transit . . . over a month now. Those fuckers are offering next shipping free ($55), but still should be here by now . . look fwd to this liquid C . .  

 . . . gonna get MILF to send me a cheeky vid for LHJO purposes tonight!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2010)

oh, and welcome back Richard Gears . . big fan of his movies


----------



## independent (Mar 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> No.  The rest of us can say fuck, but you should stick with the *.  Women are not allowed to curse in the CT.  Read the rules.
> 
> I think it's pretty much  understood what everybody's after at onlineboootycall and adultmatchmaker.  I tried OBC, but I kept running into fake profiles, trying to direct me to pr0n sites and people who just kept asking for more pics, yet nothing came of it (prolly fags).
> 
> At m.com, the quality is good and the profiles are all legit, but it costs more $ and time because you have to go on a coupla dates and appear that you're interested in a relationship.




Im with roids. If I was single I would rather spend a little more time and money for quality. My friend pulls women off cl, plentyof fish but they are hags. He's a good looking guy too. I would rather have 1 good one versus 5 hags.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> supp Jews and BA Abusers???
> 
> Started my carb up last night . .  dropped about 300g with pWO shake and dinner, another 100g at 1am; 150g this morning . .  worked out I was about 300g short last time, so going to hit 1150g by 8pm tonight.
> 
> ...



They have a hell of a deal on igf-1 today.  Like 3 for $50 I think.  I did a quick workout today just to get the guns a lil pumped for tonight's AP.  Did 8X8 w/ dumbbells and did my tide shot post.  I'm using TB pins the gf got from work.  The tiny needles make it pretty smooth sailing.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im with roids. If I was single I would rather spend a little more time and money for quality. My friend pulls women off cl, plentyof fish but they are hags. He's a good looking guy too. I would rather have 1 good one versus 5 hags.



If you're gonna limit yourself to one good one, might as well just get a gf and not try to play the field.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im with roids. If I was single I would rather spend a little more time and money for quality. My friend pulls women off cl, plentyof fish but they are hags. He's a good looking guy too. I would rather have 1 good one versus 5 hags.


 
you dont need to be bottom trawling for hags . .  it's about time and effort, not money. Get your strategy right. 

Rather than let these bitches think they have something I want, I let them know I've got something they need.

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Rather than let these bitches think they have something I want, I let them know I've got something they need.
> 
> GICH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2010)

Carb up time!!

I'll be getting some Pizza and Wings for Din Din tonight... Now you're right, that's not clean eating, but it's ok. Only two slices of Pizza and some Chicken wings... Good protein... and oh yea, i already ate some Filet Mignon with some lovely Vegetables..

I need my unemployment checks to start coming in so i can buy some Gears and send some to Richard for the Hat


----------



## independent (Mar 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> If you're gonna limit yourself to one good one, might as well just get a gf and not try to play the field.



Trust me I would want more than 1.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Rather than let these bitches think they have something I want, I let them know I've got something they need.
> 
> GICH!




Git 'em after their period and before ovulation and you're absolutely right.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2010)

looks like LoneWolf is one bad puppy


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> If you're gonna limit yourself to one good one, might as well just get a gf and not try to play the field.


 
I'd rather have the quality over the quantity.  If it's just a matter of a few extra pounds, I can handle it.  But, if she's fugly, I can't even get turnt on.  I'd rather hit up xhamster and jerk it.  To go outta my way, there's gotta be some spark there.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2010)

Ah, Milfie . .  we shall meet next Tuesday . .  she's actually 4 yrs younger. . . whatagal!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2010)

Damn, I'd love to submerge my fishstick in that one. Everytime I came across a profile like that they'd always chat me up for a moment, then it was hey let's get together, just go to www.DirtyWetSlutsInYourNeighbourhoodReadyToFuckYouRightNow.com and you'll find my ph #. I got sick of that shit.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn, I'd love to submerge my fishstick in that one. Everytime I came across a profile like that they'd always chat me up for a moment, then it was hey let's get together, just go to www.DirtyWetSlutsInYourNeighbourhoodReadyToFuckYouRightNow.com and you'll find my ph #. I got sick of that shit.


 Damn who woulda thought 4 women from my neighborhood and my ex-wife have profiles there


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn, I'd love to submerge my fishstick in that one. Everytime I came across a profile like that they'd always chat me up for a moment, then it was hey let's get together, just go to www.DirtyWetSlutsInYourNeighbourhoodReadyToFuckYouRightNow.com and you'll find my ph #. I got sick of that shit.


 

Or the old "this isn't my email" bullshit like this one... 


"Heey Im interested in youre ad on craiglist. Im using my gfs e mail.
This is my first time finding someone on craiglist and youre ad caught my eye. Im very interested in you, and I hope you e mail me back.
Im 130lbs at 5'8 and I have brown hair.
Please e mail me back at: kaylavelazquez60e69@hotmail.com 
Not this one.
Talk to you later!
Kayla"


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Or the old "this isn't my email" bullshit like this one...
> 
> 
> "Heey Im interested in youre ad on craiglist. Im using my gfs e mail.
> ...


 yeah that sounds like waking up the next morning to find a note on the pillow that says
"Congradulations you now have Herpes love ya"  Kayla


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2010)

you sure that wasnt Karla G?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> yeah that sounds like waking up the next morning to find a note on the pillow that says
> "Congradulations you now have Herpes love ya" Kayla


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2010)

I love when you open the mailbox and there is a pretty package in there, and you know right away it's your gear.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> yeah that sounds like waking up the next morning to find a note on the pillow that says
> "Congradulations you now have Herpes love ya" Kayla


 
Wird!  I got several e-mails from chicks who said they were temporarily living in Nigeria because their mom was having surgery, but they'd be back in the states in a coupla weeks.  You know where that's going.  Like everyone hasn't heard of the Nigerian scammers.  There's also a lot of bitches from the USSR who put up profiles trying to snag an American dude.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2010)

lol, Im getting a little bored with these chicks . . Im gonna stick with Milfie and LHJO for a while, maybe drag the odd random home if I go out.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> no freakin way its there yet. is it?


 
Just pinned it.....


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't lie.....you not-bigs used to bump this in your sleds.......

Check out Roids werkin' it in the theatre at 1:23  







YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2010)

top notch tunz for old skool knig!

fucking carb up is harder than I thought. Just mowed 130g through rice . . thats a shitload of rice. Plus steak sandwich, plus big glass of milk . . 170g carbs

 . . got another 120g carb feed in 3 hrs, then final 150g loadup tonight . . Im fucking stuffed! SHould = 1,200g all up!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2010)

You're fuckin' nutz with that diet

Can't you just cut the old fashioned way with High protein, low fat diet.........cardio 4-5x/wk. 

Anyway.........good luck........that diet sounds like a hassle and would make you feel miserable...........


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You're fuckin' nutz with that diet
> 
> Can't you just cut the old fashioned way with High protein, low fat diet.........cardio 4-5x/wk.
> 
> Anyway.........good luck........that diet sounds like a hassle and would make you feel miserable...........


 
lol, Ive tried that . . seems to get me to a point where I cant bust through . . 


 . . but yeah, it is fucking miserable, but it works.  . .  thankfully only a short term thing too. Im happy to run it for 6 weeks, then stick to maintenence.

Fuck, all I want is to be heavily Geared, but who wants to be a lard-arse Big when you can be a jacked one?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> lol, Ive tried that . . seems to get me to a point where I cant bust through . .
> 
> 
> . . but yeah, it is fucking miserable, but it works. . . thankfully only a short term thing too. Im happy to run it for 6 weeks, then stick to maintenence.
> ...


 
Werd..........I think the Adex .5mg EOD from the beginning of cycle has prevented me from being "lard ass" status.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 11, 2010)

AP Update: The night started off just ice breaking.  Drank some wine, talked, joked, etc.  Pretty soon the gf mentioned she was gonna set up the dvd player in the bedroom and the other girl says "Oh, are we gonna watch some porn?".  So, she changes into some lingerie she brought.  We headed into the bedroom and popped in the porn.

So, we started off w/ me fondling, then sucking on the other girl's tits, the two of them touch, sucking each others tits.  That moved on to the other girl starting to blow me, then I switched to the gf for more head while this girl licked her.

I started fucking the gf while she licked her clit, then switched positions so they were in 69 position while i fucked the gf right above the girl's face.  I had her guide my cock in, take it out a few times to suck for a sec, then put it back in her.

Eventually switched up to the anal on the other girl.  had to take it pretty easy since she hadn't done that uch.  She did say she ended up enjoying it, deciding it wasn't bad at all where she kinda expected to try it and then have me stop.

Best part was then she went ass to mouth (had a condom on w/ the anal, not w/ the oral).  Wasn't true A2M, for that reason, but still.  She had me cum in her mouth and then showed it to me before she swallowed.  I've always thought that was hot as fuck and hadn't ever told her that, so it was cool how it just happened.  Right after that, she ate the gf again as I fingered the gf.  Went very well.

Got a plan b lined up for tomorrow.  Not thinking the GB will happen, since I still don't have a time and place email.  Talking right now to an OBC girl on yahoo.  She's in Lawrence (where KU is) and is gonna be in KC shopping w/ her sis-in-law.  She wants to sneak away and come by while shopping.  We planned to get together next Fri, and still do plan to, but this came up so we're gonna try to do it.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 11, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 12, 2010)

So did no one order any Syntha-6 from my link?  That was a cheap as hell deal for a sold protein.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2010)

fuck syntha-6, that shit is full of carbs. And BSN is a homo's brand. You're going to stay a fatty at this rate Josh!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2010)

Happy Friday, Not-bigs............Just took a morning prip and ready to bust out one more day and get ready for Milf weekend at the pool.......should be mid 70's this weekend.....


----------



## Saney (Mar 12, 2010)

Al is about to get some Milf Pussy from the Looks of it..

I woke up early this morning and had my Signature breakkie, Cereal and Chicken Wings.. Now i'm off to see "Alice In Wonderland 3D" with the g/f

Maybe i'll get my dick sucked in the theater and "Bust a nut" unlike roids


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 12, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> AP Update:   Went very well.


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> AP Update: The night started off just ice breaking.  Drank some wine, talked, joked, etc.  Pretty soon the gf mentioned she was gonna set up the dvd player in the bedroom and the other girl says "Oh, are we gonna watch some porn?".  So, she changes into some lingerie she brought.  We headed into the bedroom and popped in the porn.
> 
> So, we started off w/ me fondling, then sucking on the other girl's tits, the two of them touch, sucking each others tits.  That moved on to the other girl starting to blow me, then I switched to the gf for more head while this girl licked her.
> 
> ...




Was this your girlfriends first time with another woman?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 12, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Was this your girlfriends first time with another woman?


 
Prolly not.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2010)

I need to get some more

Late Not-bigs.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 12, 2010)

How bout making a whole pot, espresso if you got it.  Time to go SFW!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 12, 2010)

No, not her first time.  I wanna say there have been two other times.  She's not really bi, though.  They've licked her but not the other way around.  She did say she may be willing to return the favor with this one though.  They got along well and all that.  

Today's gb must be a no go.  The girl I mentioned last night is supposed to be in town in about an hr.  We'll see if she actually breaks away from shopping to get it on.  Not gonna count on it, but it'll be a pleasant surprise if she does.  We exchanged junk pics last night...shit looks tight as hell, nicely shaved.  She's 23.  Made tentative plans w/ the other 23 yr old that lives right near me for next Fri.  She sent a ton of cooch shots last night too and looked very poundable.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 12, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> She's not really bi, though.




That's what Weldingman said.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 12, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> That's what Weldingman said.



Whoever that is.


----------



## Saney (Mar 12, 2010)

just bought a black Jacket for my Psych exam.. Going to pick up the pants now.. 

Pics?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> capt you were lookin lean as shit in your last pics. How much leaner do you plan on going on this diet? I personally couldnt do it, id be a miserable fuck. But i guess the clen helps the craving for carbs.
> 
> What are you using to restore receptors, diphenhydramine or doxylamine?


 
the clen makes it totally bareable, and my carbs were much lower than last run. I totalled just under 1,000g of carbs yesterday, a little under target. I think I prefer pasta to rice. Still looked pretty good this morning.

Dosing the clen 5 days on, 2 off. Clen fucks with insulin sensitivity, so dont take it during refeeds. Taking benedryl (diphenhydramine) for receptors, and a little BA to be with the in-crowd 

Plan fwd is:

Wk 1-2 diet
Wk 2-4 holiday maintenence
Wk 5-

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
_GEARS! _


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2010)

Saney said:


> just bought a black Jacket for my Psych exam.. Going to pick up the pants now..
> 
> Pics?



You should be wearing a straight jacket for your psych exam.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 12, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> You should be wearing a straight jacket for your psych exam.


 
I'd refuse to exam him unless he was wearing this get-up.


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'd refuse to exam him unless he was wearing this get-up.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2010)

Already a couple Merlots deep..........guess I'm not gonna SFW now.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Just SFW drunk.
> 
> GICH!


 
You know what.......... I just might fucking do that.

Might be fun......but I'm gonna need some 


GRGCH!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2010)

The Capt's SFW on coke before . .  lol, talk about alpha madness


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Just SFW drunk.
> 
> GICH!


 
That was fukking pathetic. 

I was all dizzy and weak and shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel like I'm gonna faint right now.......nice pump, though.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy shit!  I thought you meant no SFW tomorrow.  I've never tried to SFW drunk.

I SF shoulders earlier.  I'm a pint deep in the natties now.

I took the capt's advices and orderd a bottle of that hypnotic shit.  Can't wait to give it a run.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 12, 2010)

This broad's winked me a coupla times.  So, I e-mailed her and was all like "we should talk sometime."  She e-mails back and is like "sounds great."  Then, nothing for a week.  Then, wed, she's like "how are ya?" So, I'm tryin'a make make conversation with her and shit, but she never says more than 3 words.  Suddenly today, she's all like "So, you got big plans for this weekend?"  I'm thinking cool, maybe another hookup for the weekend.  So, I'm like nothing much yet, how bout you?"  That was like 6 hours ago and not shit yet.  This broad obviously ain't got no personality and I bet getting in her panties would be like tryin'a bust into a bank vault.  But, she looks aight IMO.  Plus, when they approach first, it's usually a good sign.  But, this may be one to write off.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> This broad's winked me a coupla times. So, I e-mailed her and was all like "we should talk sometime." She e-mails back and is like "sounds great." .


 
dude, 'Ang' has a face like a dropped pie. 

The Capt orders you to LHJO immediately, then review the evidence with a clear mind!


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 12, 2010)

Dude, she looks like Hillary.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2010)

Just picked up an 1/8th of Fire........wow this stuff gives AFGOO a run for it's money


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2010)

You not-bigs think I should bump up the Testy from 500mg/wk to 750 for the last 6 weeks of my marathon cycle


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2010)

if you dont up the dose, you'll be sent to the gulag to spend time with the MDrol and BA abusers

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 12, 2010)

I know she ain't all that. But, the AP odds are always ^ when they make the initial contact. And the body looks aight. I wouldn't go outta my way for it. But, I figured it might be sum10 to do on a friday night. But, goddamn! That Hillary comparison just killed it!

Sat nite is about the only night of the week I can get out. So, I'm needing to get something lined up soon. I just missed a IM from this other one whilst I was talking to the bible thumper on the phone. She wants me to go to church with her on Sunday. Unless we can sit in the back pew she can finish me off during the sermon - FUCK that!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2010)

You slammin' sum ices tonight, Roids? 

Just destroyed a 1.5 lb New York and a baked tater with sour cream.

Fuck, I've been eating all day today now that I think about.......I've eaten more today than other day during my cycle......Had this fucker for Lunch.....soo effin' good. 


Subway Buffalo Chicken(double meat of course)


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2010)

lol go to church, if you dont get a gummy during the sermon go into a fire-breathing tren rage!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 12, 2010)

Her body looks decent enough.  Just turn her around and tag it doggystyle.  If you're in a bit of a dry spell there's no reason to pass on it.  Don't stop, git it, git it!

The one girl didn't get to town in time to do anything today but we still have plans for next Fri.  Girl from last night sent a bunch of hot texts today, so that's gonna be ongoing.  

The gb was never announced and I posted about when's the time/place since we were getting to be 6 PM at that point.  The main guy said to give him a call but it was too late for me at that point.  On the upside, the girl actually emailed me and asked why I wasn't coming.  I mailed back and said I'd def. go if I'd had some notice and do wanna get in next time.  A friend of mine has hit it a couple times and said it's awesome.  He gets a LOT of ass and has done tons of porn photo shoots, so he knows his booty.

Gonna hit legs tomorrow, got my 5 igf's, a mel2 and 2 ketotifens today from Sten.  That  amount of igf should last me forever since I just cracked the first vial and had one sitting in the freezer already.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 12, 2010)

Al, are you still gaining on the 500?  if so, why bump it up?  I'd preserve it for later if I were still growing from the lower dose.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 
Werd! I've kilt 3 pints of natty. Dude, I could drop loads all over that sammich! That shit made me fungry. 

I'm chattin with a younger chick now (32). Pretty cute. Looks like she's about 20.  Hard to tell if she'd be a first dater or no. Midas well chat her up and find out.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm chattin with a younger chick now (32). Pretty cute. Looks like she's about 20. Hard to tell if she'd be a first dater or no. Midas well chat her up and find out.


 
.........Dammitt Roids.........



Only Milfs and Gilfs should be on your radar


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 12, 2010)

Gotta widen the net. I just might try to hook up with this young'n tomorrow if the gilf doesn't get back in touch first. This shit's frustrating.  The younger one is actually a milf also though.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The younger one is actually a milf also though.


 
True....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






My bad.........


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> .........Dammitt Roids.........
> 
> 
> 
> Only Milfs and Gilfs should be on your radar


 
the DRSE gave no authorisation for communion with non-Milf/Gilf tailpipe!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the DRSE gave no authorisation for communion with non-Milf/Gilf tailpipe!


 
You speak the truth mah good dem.....

Might have to actually do some ENFORCING.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 12, 2010)

Chillin w/ a glass of white zin and 2 grams of phenibut.  I heard it gives alcohol a bigger punch and I love a mellow wine buzz.  We'll see how it affects me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You speak the truth mah good dem.....
> 
> Might have to actually do some ENFORCING.


 
took the cue perfectly . . . . DRSE have their designated roles and responsibilidads . . . even Chairmen need to be reminded . . we talking gulag time here Enforcer, or BA rationing?


----------



## JDub (Mar 13, 2010)

*sup eff sticks...long time, no see*









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41VvNuZzFlk


----------



## JDub (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd give all y'all niggas reps...but that would take effort and I'm not tryin to really do anything like that.  Hope you're all aesthetically pleasing, etc, etc, etc.  Don't forget to alter your mind with your substance of choice.  This is America.  Live every day like you're Willie Nelson.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2010)

Cept for the cap.  That would be Keith Urban.

Anyhoo, but like I said, the young'n is a  milf also!  You can't find chicks nowadays under about 20 that haven't popped at least one out. It's like the the white chicks have learnt how to fuck like niggers.  Plus, we didn't set a minimum DRSE age for milfs either.   So, no gulag time or neovar rationing here!


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2010)

Omg i'm so FAT! I ate way too much for brekkie... I got my bro and Skeleton Tim coming over to SFW today with me. I'll bring my camera in the Gym (basement) with me when we get ready... You'll see how Jacked they really are! Most likely they are "ALL" more jacked'er than Josh..

Grape Nuts, Shredded Wheat, Eggs, Protein Shake Cookies'n Cream, and a Chocolate Egg with Coconut Cream.. I'm ready to press 270!

And i think i'll be posting a faceless pic like Jay did the other day to show how lean he actually is.. and for the First time, I actually talked him into calling me and we had such a chronic convo about AP, SFW, Gears, Roid's Gilf Hunt, how UnJacked Josh really is, and other CT related Topics... 

I got a black Jacket and Pants for my interview.. I just need to pick up a nice shirt and Tie to go with it.. Then i'll be set.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 13, 2010)

Saney said:


> Chocolate Egg with Coconut Cream.



Easter candy time!!!  Cadbury eggs mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm





don't tell Built she'll yell at me ....


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Hey BBW kat!
> 
> I was reading you had trouble getting your 125 grams of protein in. Did you know you can consume protein intra-anally?
> 
> PM for me details



Thanks, already trying that route.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2010)

LMFAO @ J

Yea i'm likely to have my bro or Tim spot me while Maxing out on bench press.. I'll be sure to get all Stimmed up before attempting it.. Some No Xplode, some Ephedrine, some Aspirin, maybe Viagra... all still up in the air.. not quite sure what i'll be doing exactly..


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Just use some EC (50/400)
> 
> viagra post workout to dilate blood vessels and saturate your muscles with nutrients.



I've never used 50 E before.. I used to only take 25 E before a workout... but I did want to Up the dose some.. i'll try 50 today with 200 C and one scoop of NO Xplode.. and I just took that very Slender pic of myself

Hold tight for the Hotness.. I think Kathy will get Orgasmic Eyes <3


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2010)

kkk

the pic is on its way!


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Are you two gonna hook up for sloppy unprotected anal sex soon?



I wish, but she probably wouldn't be able to handle "The Puma" lol


Heres the Pic... don't hate!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Get back in the Game, Roids!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2010)

Check PM for Junk, Richie.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2010)

lol I haven't shaved in a long time.. plus my g/f loves the hair 

I've been incorporating extra peck work lately because you mentioned before that'd it be a good idea.. Plus i've always lacked a good chest..

I've been hitting Chest twice a weak, Heavy day and a Light weight day for Maximum results..

Don't hate on the Face Bronzer Bitch!


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, I've read that in Arnold's early days, he used to train that exact way with long resting periods. He later figured out it wasn't the best way and changed it to what i'm trying to do now

Read it in my Iron Man Magazine article


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Best junk pics yet Pony....That cock ring really brings out the vascularity!


 
I knew you'd like those..........The flourescent lighting was what really made the veins jump out at ya.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Jdubs back from bender hiatus?
> 
> Roids, why are you limiting your AP search to these old brauds? Whats wrong with the occasional 20-30 yr old ?


 

No limitations.  Just kind of starting there.   But, sure, I'll pound a 20-30.  Thing is with the older ones, it can be like shooting fish in a barrel.  They dig it when younger dudes make over'em.  Also, PM me your e-mail addy and I can show you what got me turned on to the older broads.  It's a fairly new thing for me.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 
Already there knig.  Medium Ash Brown.  I'm at least 70% gray already.  Better than going bald and having to buzz it all off.  Being so fair skinded, I don't think my dome would look good bare.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2010)

lol i gotta see this


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2010)

I just had this realy slutty lookin broad e-mail me and says to give her a call or a TM.  She's hot, a little trashy looking, huuuuuuge fake tits, bleached blonde, with a little brown streak and likes to SFW.  I'm gonna have to look into this.  She specifically said in her prof "I'M NOT LOOKING FOR ONE NIGHT STANDS."  That tells me she's willing to sling some leg on the first night if the right bloke comes along, but doesn't want to be mistaken for a the dirty little whore that she is.  

I'm getting on it now!


----------



## nattypb (Mar 13, 2010)

hi


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe you two can workout together... possibly you can give her pointers on Lat Routines


----------



## nattypb (Mar 13, 2010)

ok


----------



## nattypb (Mar 13, 2010)

alright


----------



## nattypb (Mar 13, 2010)

ook


----------



## nattypb (Mar 13, 2010)

picture time


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Better than going bald and having to buzz it all off. Being so fair skinded, I don't think my dome would look good bare.


 
Maybe not good for you, but works great for me...I was lucky that I had the look for it....I've gotten more tailpipe with it shaved than when I had hair...I got the perfect head shape, tan and Ima BIG

btw, whatta ya bangin' on me for......Richie is the one that originally posted that Just For Men pic


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2010)

I was just sayin' that I be using that stuff already (just got done in fact), so it wasn't really no joke and I don't think I would look good bald.   If I had your dome, it'd be different.  No bangin' intended.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2010)

nattypb said:


> picture time


 
WHO's this?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> WHO's this?


 
Pitman would be my guess. 


My man Emmitt............







YouTube Video












Roids werkin' da milf..........






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> "dad....its time."
> 
> I thought the second one was gonna turn into some sort of sick pedo porn flick.


 

Werd!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






This was a reply to the video:


*ajbrown218villa* (1 month ago) Show Hide 
*+9* 
Marked as spam Reply 

Leaving your daughters home alone while﻿ you go out and score

SHAME ON YOU DAD


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2010)

Go shave your mother's back


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2010)

Just got up 275 on the bench Press!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2010)

I can seated mil press 275x3... whilst on tren anyhoo.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2010)

Welp, gonna meet up with this slutty looking fake tittied blonde sum time this week.  I talked to her today and she's pretty fukkin red.  She's 39  and has a 24 y/o son, and a 3mo old gandchild!!!  Dig this.  She actually told me "my friends say I'm a gilf."  I bout fell outta my chair!!!!  I've finally found one that actually accepts the official title!


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow Sane needs a tan.


.... and you SHAVE?  Like, your TORSO?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2010)

Saney - lol, you are officially no longer the fattest fuck on CT. 

Pony - chicks love the baldness, but go nuts for a comb-over - you should try it.

roids - try and get some nekked pics for for the team. 

Here are some from this little bitch who chickened out:


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Saney - lol, you are officially no longer the fattest fuck on CT.
> 
> Pony - chicks love the baldness, but go nuts for a comb-over - you should try it.
> 
> roids - try and get some nekked pics for for the team.


 
I'm about to head out now. But, I'll make some for you later if you really want them. I'm not shaving my junk tho.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2010)

ah . . .  yeah sure. post them on muscle bear


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 13, 2010)

She's kinda cute.  Looks pretty young though.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2010)

How can you tell her age just from snatch and breasts?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> How can you tell her age just from snatch and breasts?



Are you kidding?  How many girls younger than 30 have you been with?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> She's kinda cute. Looks pretty young though.


 
she said she was 26 . . divorced, oh that bastard ex of hers! Ran off with her best friend . .  how _could_ he? how could _she_???



Sob




GYCH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2010)

i got some vids of her flicking the bean, but the format wont load


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 13, 2010)

Yup.  26, she's a baby.  That body ain't seen childbirth.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2010)

lol, it's kinda weird to think of a 26yr old as a baby!

How old are you KB?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice.  No, not 40 yet.  Close though.




.... BTW, my birthday's the 23rd.  What're y'all gittin me?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2010)

this is true Richard . . lol, I seen some broads on different dating sites drop their ages to stay below the dreaded 40. IDK why they bother, still looking like 20lbs of shit stuffed into a 10lb bag . . 

kathy, you know today is Steak and Blowjob Day . .  who you gonna cook for and blow?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 13, 2010)

One kid.  Husband doesn't cheat. (He's too busy.)  And it's thehun.net.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2010)

sounds like your husband has a BA habit . . .


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2010)

So I'm not the fattest anymore? AWESOME!!

I want to be jacked like Jay, but I'll need more roids for that..

who else on this board am I leaner than?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 13, 2010)

Me.

... and what's BA?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 13, 2010)

The hun rocks!  That's my go-to porn site.  Second is efukt.com.  The hun is awesome though.  For my present, I'm sending a vial of lypholized jizz.  Reconstitute w/ bacteriostatic water and inject in any of three orifices.  All three for maximum effect.  Speaking of, got me missing bac. water plus a free one today, so now I have 3 new and around half of the current one.  Gives me plenty for melanotan2 and igf.

Sane, I wouldn't take that not the fattest thing too seriously.  Not THAT fat or anything, but not very lean either.  My main thing would be to focus on chest development to catch up to shoulders and arms.  Hit up the benches and dips.  Try the 5X5 thing.  It's pretty good for bumping up strength.

The wine and phenibut didn't do a lot.  I was in a good mood, but I generally am anyway.  I got pretty tired after a while and crashed on the couch.  Took a nap today too.  The gf bought me a bottle of zin since I polished the one off last night.  Used to be into wine a bit but it's been a while.  Kinda forgot how much I liked it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 13, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Me.
> 
> ... and what's BA?



Beta-alanine.  The new favorite supplement these guys like to pretend doesn't work.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## dayday87 (Mar 13, 2010)

So I havent had any AP action in years, was browsing thru craigslist lonely and ISO affectionate female. This ad looked promising, I mean we are both big colts fans...!

Big Colts fan looking for LTR


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 13, 2010)

Stay away from CL Dayday....far away.  I would be avoiding any and all risks in the current situation.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2010)

Sup sippers! Strange evening. The gilf TM'd me at 6ish and said she was under the weather today, but was coming this way to take her kids to dinner for her daughter's bf's bday dinner at this jap restaurant, and hoped I could join them. IDK why, but I went. Only problem was I had already told this other broad that we'd meet tonight (2nd dater), but I'm really wanting to get back into the gilf's pants again and close the sale. So, I went. Pretty uneventful, but I really didn't have any interest in the other broad (looked better in the profile pic than in real life).

Meantime, the fake tit, botox queen I talked to earlier today TM'd me on the way home, and was all like "what'cha doin now?" I didn't feel like calling her back tonight tho. I'm sposed to meet up with her at some point this week. She def seems like a first nighter; red as hell and fulla botox and silicone, and highlights. She's by far the sluttiest one I've run into on this journey. 

And as far as AP one under 30, it's been at least 5 years. That's not counting the one time I went to a cathouse with a mate one night in China. That one may very well have been under 20.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2010)

lol, a giant moose-herder like yourself would split a teen rice-eater in half!


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2010)

no I didn't shave my back yet Jay jay

at least I'm more jacked than Josh

and don't post my pics on craigslist..

and my real friend Tim is a good friend.. That faggot BFT is an unknown person..


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2010)

he looks a lot like you sane . . . and Im amazed you can be so much more jacked than josh, yet take no BA or igf . .  is it the LHJO?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 13, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> he looks a lot like you sane . . . and Im amazed you can be so much more jacked than josh, yet take no BA or igf . .  is it the LHJO?



Umm...and struggles on the bench.  That's probably the biggest factor.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Umm...and struggles on the bench. That's probably the biggest factor.


 
carefull there buddy . . .


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2010)

Fire is burning bright........




Popped a little "C" and getting ready to hammer my chick senseless.......she just got here from the Bay area........


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2010)

about time Al, we never here any more AP stories since the redhead . .  aren't you pinning Gears as well?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2010)

Saney said:


> and don't post my pics on craigslist..


 
Do it now!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2010)

they're already on musclebear dot com


----------



## Best Friend Tim (Mar 13, 2010)

I think Katiebird should judge a shirtless competition between NB and Saney. A pose off is the only way to end this senseless bickering!


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 13, 2010)

hhhhmmmm.  Tim does have a valid suggestion.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 13, 2010)

Do you people in joisey ever sleep?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 13, 2010)

No. It's the tapwater.  Also causes birth defects and depression.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 13, 2010)

I already "took things too seriously" and answered JJ's pic call out thing.  I posted more pics than pretty much anyone else at this point.  Sane posted just enough for errbody to know he needs to get on the Capt's 15 grams of carbs a day diet.  So, a piece of Wasa Bread and a Epilady ought to just about get you covered for supplies.

As an aside, just got done watching The Hangover.  Funny as hell. Saw it in the theater but there were a few funny parts I had forgotten.  Did a delt workout earlier and let the 'tide rip.  Those TB needles are where it's at for anything subq.  You literally don't feel a thing if you do it right.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 13, 2010)

Checks this out...  I'm wilder than a lot of ppl but there's a damn limit.  I mentioned the GB group I joined on yahoo.  The official GB's are all condoms only, but you get random fuckers posting for hook ups of their own.  Some ppl are just sick bastards.

For example, some mug posted about doing a GB for his wife, not only bareback but all internal cum shots.  Is he trying to get her AIDS on purpose or something?  Then some bitch posts about does anyone have a well trained dog.  WTF?  Suddenly I feel like a prude...lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2010)

Best Friend Tim said:


> I think Katiebird should judge a shirtless competition between NB and Saney. A pose off is the only way to end this senseless bickering!


 
2nd this, complete with junk pics . . .  hopefully NB can get BNut to sponsor the prizes


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 14, 2010)

Birdy's the one that needs to treat us to a shirtless posedown.  She's running behind on posted pics.


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2010)

Best Friend Tim said:


> I think Katiebird should judge a shirtless competition between NB and Saney. A pose off is the only way to end this senseless bickering!



for the first time I agree with what BFT says

I think my flabby chest or tits look better than NB's


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 
 

Sup knigs. Actually slept till 9:4.  Just got done mowing 5 eggz and a big ass bowla oats.  Gonna SF back and arms.  Bible thumper keeps TMing and was all wondering why I didn't TM her all day yesterday.  I gotta hurry up and AP her this week, add the name/points to the list, and move on b4 she gets all psycho.


----------



## independent (Mar 14, 2010)

Whats up kniggs? I got the worst fucking cold on friday. I bust my ass all week just to get sick on the weekend.


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2010)

Me and the g/f just watched Saving Private Ryan.. 550 calories worth of food, then about three cups of Coffee.. 

The more muscle you have, the more calories it will burn.. So If I continue eating like a big, maybe i'll eventually level out when I get enough muscle..  Then i'd have to up my intake to grow from there..

I'll let the Diet come to me!

who thinks i can hit 280 bench press next time?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2010)

Give it a week or two to recover before doing a max again, and you should smoke 280.


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok.. I'll try that.. two weeks from now i'll shoot for 280lbs x 1

But last night I benched.....  240 x7, x6, x5.. 275 x1

Was a good day for me.. One day i'll be Big and strong like my Salt'n Pepper bro-ham Roids <3

So Should I make a new pic with that dirty black wig so BFT can have a different avatar?


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2010)

Any suggestions on the pose?


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 14, 2010)

Chick just made me a 6 egg omelette..........Sour cream, Cheddar cheese, chunky salsa, green onions, Roma tomatoes

Then mowed a tub of cottage sheese.........

BEEFcake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

prolly be 235 by the end of the cyle


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> they're already on musclebear dot com


 
Forgot about that!    The toothpaste is outta the tube 4sure now!  

Time to go SF back/bis and get my tan on.  The gilfs dig a good bronzy tan!  

Alfonse gots me all motivated with his 6-egg omlette and cottage cheese feat this morning.  I wanna hit 260 lean this cycle!


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2010)

*Anser me god dammit!!!*



Richard Gears said:


> lmao



Good enough?


----------



## bigdog118 (Mar 14, 2010)

Best Friend Tim said:


> I think Katiebird should judge a shirtless competition between NB and Saney. A pose off is the only way to end this senseless bickering!


lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2010)

Saney said:


> Good enough?


 
lol, that's a sweet avi . .  that cigar makes you look slim. That will piss Niagara off for sure  ..  now he is well and truely the placebo-snorting fatty around here!


Anyways, successful carb cycle last week. Im actually up 1lb. Squats were up 5kg, bench was down 10kg. . . . Current weight 95kg (209lb)


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn, I'm sitting at 107kg right now and I'd like to get up to 120 this cycle.  I if I did that diet, I'd prolly end up dropping like 20kg the first week.  Ain't no way I could handle that shit.  

There was this XXXBig in the gym today.  This fukker must have been snorting a bottle of neovar and Creatine BA every hour.  He hadda been 300lbs, solid as a fukking brick.  Saney's wouldn've been pitching a tent in his shorts for sure.  This bloke was tossing 405x8 like it wasn't nobody's bidness, then throws on 5 plates and still reps it 5 times.  I felt like a complete Not Big.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 14, 2010)

Sup cocksuckers.

Was away for the weekend. I see I haven't really missed much.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2010)

Just got this smokin hot milf to drop the digits.  This one is by far the most hottest.  I'm not talking gilf hot neither.  This one blows away most 25y/o hotties at 43.  Gotta check into this.  I'm seeing how this shit werks.  You do some searching and herding for a while, get em all primed up and to the point of AP, then just live offa the herd.  I sure as fuck hope the ole lady doesn't come back anytime soon.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 14, 2010)

fishing sure is fun


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2010)

pics or we will presume you're just high on beta alanine and LHJO


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Tesla (Mar 14, 2010)

Fukkin' had a little river of blood after my bitch pinned me in the left glute......That's blood twice in the left glute in a week and No blood at all in the right this week.....maybe I'll just pinn the rest of my cycle in the right glute.....


Gonna Q massive New York steaks while da chick makes Terryaki rice and Ceasar salad. 

Prips and Merlot in the meantime.


----------



## independent (Mar 14, 2010)

Is beta alanine the new Neovar?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 14, 2010)

Pigged out at Five Guys tonight.  Double cheeseburger and cajun fries.  Can't beat that place.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 14, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is beta alanine the new Neovar?



It's good stuff.  Google it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 14, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> It's good stuff.  Google it.



Beta-alanine for a faster final sprint


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is beta alanine the new Neovar?


 
yes, Beta Alanine is the new NeoVar



NiagaraBalls said:


> Pigged out at Five Guys tonight. Double cheeseburger and cajun fries. Can't beat that place.


 
. . . and NiagaraBalls is the new Sanesloot (fatass)

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> yes, Beta Alanine is the new NeoVar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fuck!  

But, at least NB doesn't have a profile on musclebears.com.

Well, got another lined up for this week if I want it. Just talked to her for about 45 min.  IDK, she seems a little str8 laced.  You never know tho.  On the 2nd date with the gilf, the only reason there wasn't AP was cuz she wasn't down with making fuck in a car.  I'll prolly go out with her once and see how it goes.  The bible thumper should be a definitely AP this week tho.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 14, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Fuck!
> 
> But, at least NB doesn't have a profile on musclebears.com.
> 
> Well, got another lined up for this week if I want it. Just talked to her for about 45 min.  IDK, she seems a little str8 laced.  You never know tho.  On the 2nd date with the gilf, the only reason there wasn't AP was cuz she wasn't down with making fuck in a car.  I'll prolly go out with her once and see how it goes.  The bible thumper should be a definitely AP this week tho.



For those that don't know, the term "bear" is commonly used  among gay men to describe burly, hairy gay men.  Why any straight man would put up a profile and pics on a site called musclebears.com is beyond me.  A bisexual man, sure.  P.S., good luck on your 1 rep max of 280.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2010)

Werd.  If you have a roids doll and a profile on musclebears.com, you just might have some sugar in your tank.  No offence saney.  We still love ya mate!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Adam, you must be like 3 grand in the hole with all these Golden Corral dinner dates. I pray to God you close the deal with at least 1 of these Golden Girls.
> 
> Fucking hooker would of been cheaper IMO and youd have gotten your knob wet already.
> 
> and thats good infos on the BA, Josh. 2 extra reps on Tricep pullovers was totally worth the 50 beans you spent.


 
Well, I've been suck a coupla times already and gotten some action. The bible thumper seems like a definite this week. The biggest problem is place. They all have friggin kids at home, like me.  Plus, they're just not first nighters. I think I am gonna have to drop the age range down to 18 tho to increase the odds of a one nighter.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah roids, you're just not taking the Capt's rape strategy seriously


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2010)

It was 320 miles and some awesome AP.  She'd already rented a room and everything.  Alls I had to pay for was gas.  Tell me you wouldn't have.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> yeah roids, you're just not taking the Capt's rape strategy seriously


 
You gotta be careful with that though. You have to be 100% sure she really wanted it first.

I've only been at this shit for a few weeks anyhoo. It's cummin. It's falling into place.  But, it is time consuming and can get costly.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> What use to work for me back in the day at least, was commence a raunchy convo prior to meeting. Get that ball rolling WAYYY before you even show up. This way, AP is pretty much on her mind the whole time. Even innuendos during phone convos can get her mind conditioned. Well that worked for me...Not saying it would for you. But who knows.


 
With the right broad, that will work.  That's exactly what I did with that recent one and it was all a done deal before we even met.  There was full on phone sex and all before I laid eyes on her.  I got one that I'm taking that angle with right now actually.  I'm talking to her on YM every few days.  It just started up a few days ago.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 14, 2010)

50 bones?  BA in bulk is cheap as hell.  I buy the 500 gram or kilo size.  Costs a lot less than a lotta other stuff.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> BA gets you lean and vascular?



Delayed onset of muscle fatigue=getting more reps.  What does performing more work in the gym lead to?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 14, 2010)

Answer me Almighty geared one

Answer me godd dammitt


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 14, 2010)

Test is a placebo.  So is tren.  They do NOTHING.  LHJO is 5000% more anabolic than testosterone and will cause skin splitting pumps, freaky steroid-like gains, particularly in the forearm region.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> 50 bones? BA in bulk is cheap as hell. I buy the 500 gram or kilo size. Costs a lot less than a lotta other stuff.


 
FFS, STFU with your intra-anal placebo's already!



 . .  anyway, Im here to call out Sane about his Gears purchase. Pics or it never happened!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 15, 2010)

Goddam it!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 15, 2010)

FFS?  Free fall skydiving?  Full frontal slit?  Finger fuck sideways?  Answer me damn it!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Overtraining?



I thought overtraining had more to do w/ lack of recovery than getting a few extra reps in existing sets.  Good thing this got cleared up.  Everyone throw away your creatine and caffeine.  They lead to overtaining I say....OVERTRAINING!!!  Also, abandon the idea of progressive overload.  It's bad for you.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I was being facetious, Mr. Wormer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you were.  I was giving it back.  I'm not quite jacked enough yet. Just wait til I run a permanent cycle, though. That will do it for sure.  I figure if I never, ever come off, it'll get me a closer to bigdom.


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2010)

first off, BFT made that Musclebear account..

secondly, my gears came in and I'm about to shoot up 500mgs this morning.

and I didn't get anything from Lone Wolf, he's a turd!

and it's very clear that josh is the new fatso on the CT.. And now he's started with the cheap shots.

oh, and for everyone who wants pics of my gears.... Umm, my cam is in the shop getting fixed 


GICH


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey eff-knobs.........750mg for the next six weeks..........fuck it.....I'll prolly go 1 large for the next six


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2010)

lol damn... maybe Al didn't need to double his dosage.. i'm sure bumping it up to 750 would have done the trick...

Next time, do some orals at the last quarter of your cycle


GICH


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2010)

Saney said:


> lol damn... maybe Al didn't need to double his dosage.. i'm sure bumping it up to 750 would have done the trick...
> 
> Next time, do some orals at the last quarter of your cycle
> 
> ...



Thanx for the advices almighty geared expert known as Saney.


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Thanx for the advices almighty geared expert known as Saney.



LMFAO 


Hey Al, did that Linky for the cheap Test E work out good? The stuff from genxxl?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2010)

Linky and site worked fine.........I'm using it right now


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome.. I thought they were good. Jay said they would work out.

I'm happy for you... Now pump that 1g of Test and Q up a Porter House for me!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Jay said this, Jay said that.
> 
> What am i the fucking gear authority?


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL,

You told me a long time ago that it was a good source.. I saved it in my favorites like I was told to... 

and as far as we all know, yes, you are the Gear Authoritta


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh and I just dropped my Suit off at the Tailors shop so they can make me look nice and pretty for my Interview Wednesday on the 24th. 

Right after they drug test me, I'm ordering the Gears!


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2010)

Gears!


http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2007/09/26/nyregion/26steroids-600.jpg


----------



## FMJ (Mar 15, 2010)

Saney said:


> Oh and I just dropped my Suit off at the Tailors shop so they can make me look nice and pretty for my Interview Wednesday on the 24th.
> 
> Right after they drug test me, I'm ordering the Gears!


 
Hey, good luck on that interview Sane! Hopefully you get that job. I hear most of the guys on CT LOVE a man in uniform so you'll have to post up a pic of that!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 15, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, I've been suck a coupla times already and gotten some action. The bible thumper seems like a definite this week. The biggest problem is place. They all have friggin kids at home, like me. Plus, they're just not first nighters. I think I am gonna have to drop the age range down to 18 tho to increase the odds of a one nighter.


 

Hell while you're at it quit being a fucking jew and get a hotel room and AP away. There's no such thing as "no place for AP". Remember that!

You know what you can do? Make lunch plans with one early in the day, AP her. Then at night go out with the other one and use the same room!

GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Im callin sane out. He told me he ordered gears with Lone Wolf. Hes in denial that LW was a scammer but i keep telling him, his gears arent going to come.
> 
> I have this mental pic of Sane on a lawn chair camped out by his mailbox waiting for his gears to arrive.


 
45 years later and still no gears....


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2010)

Wtf?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2010)

I just finished working out. Did Bi's and Deadlifts. Post w/o I slammed a HUGE sammy and i'm still fucking hungry... I'm such a fatty!


and fuck that Coffee shit!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 15, 2010)

Word, coffee does nothing. Just get yourself some beta alanine so you can get a few extra reps on the hammer strength stairmaster.


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2010)

LMFAO

Didn't you know that a few extra reps will get you Jacked?... Well? Fucking answer me Damnit!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 15, 2010)

It may. I'll have to do some internet research to find some facts on that.

DAMNIT!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm gonna speak out on the coffee thing, too.  I warned you guys about the perils of overtraining when consuming caffeine.  I'm glad inSane agrees w/ me on this matter.  Did the tailor have enough material to allow for C cups on the black suit?

HHCH (hope he could help)


----------



## independent (Mar 15, 2010)

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 15, 2010)

He did say he was gonna post a chest pic





bigmoe65 said:


> GICH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I'm gonna speak out on the coffee thing, too.  I warned you guys about the perils of overtraining when consuming caffeine.  I'm glad inSane agrees w/ me on this matter.  Did the tailor have enough material to allow for C cups on the black suit?
> 
> HHCH (hope he could help)



First off fatty, I didn't agree with you.. I was making fun of you.

Secondly, the Suit is gonna look slammin on me. And I think you should be more worried about your own fat chest instead of mine.

And, I'll have a Pose Off with your shitty UnJacked ass anyday... 

Lets play Who Am I.. "I just went to Five Guys and pigged out like a homeless faggot who is the most blubbed cunt on this CT"

Oh no! He might Mute me!!!


----------



## country1911 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey whats up dems.  Haven't seen most of you since the mass banning at the other dump.  I've been kinda laying low and going back to basics.  But it looks like I have 134 pages to catch up on.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 15, 2010)

Who am I?

Today I woke up to a bj from a Bremelo.  Everyone knows they give the best head.  I pushed her off of me afterward as part of my cross training program.  She weighs 270, so it's good practice for me to work toward my eventual 1 rep max of 280 on the bench.  If I keep this up and she keeps gaining weight, I should be quite jacked very soon.

I was pretty drained afterward so I had a post-workout breakkie.  It consisted of a 6 inch banana, 6 inch sausage link, bowl of fruit loops (doesn't mean I'm fruity, dammit) and a Del Monte fruit cup (again w/ the fruitiness).  I wanted to make sure I got enough post workout carbs.

I recently got banned from Sten and I'll never forgive them,  I take getting banned personally and I was very hurt with that.  I was so hurt w/ their words that I fell down the stairs and my shoes fell off.

I have an interview at a prison.  I think it will be very hot to be around all those bull dems as they whistle while I stalk the hallways there.  I may donate the RoidsDoll to gen. pop.  It's served me well, but I may fashion a BallsDoll, since he's my latest obsession.  I do hope he'll send pics.  I also hope the tailor fixed my suit to allow my breasticles to protrude.  I heard busty ppl. usually get the job.


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 15, 2010)

Sup sippers.  Just got done SFLegz.  18 sets of shit.  Did hackers for the 1st time in a few years  fukkin' awesome burn.  

Three more GC _dates_ set up for this week.  One's a repeat of the one who sucked on me in the threatre.  Should be full on AP this time.  Thurs night, got a hookup with a new milf.  Should be fun.  She seems eager and persistent enough to possibly be a 1st dater, certainly a 2nd.  I'm not really specting AP first time around, but could always be surprised.  She did mention that isn't spring break, so the "kids's aren't home."  We'll see.  A smokin hottie line up for a GC date on wed.  Again, not really expecting first night AP either, but planting the seeds.  That's two new ones and a repeater this week.  I have a feeling this will start to snowball into some regular AP. Just havin' to be more patient than in the past.  Gears and LHJO in the meantime.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2010)

I WANT MORE GEAR!!!!!!!!!!!

I knew this would happen........I'm already trying to set up my next cycle half way thru my current one.........I def. see Tren involved in my 2nd one........Dude cut me off today while I was making calls and I followed the fucker for like 4 miles then I had to break away

Can't wait til I mix Tren into my current rage


I just wanted to kill everyone today.............






YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 15, 2010)

About to hit legs myself.  Gonna try to add another 5 lbs to the 20 rep squats.  Ain't nuthin' but a peanut!


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kathybird (Mar 15, 2010)

Pfft.  Roid rage ain't got nuthin' on PMS.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey geared, check PM for new junk pics........new background and special lighting with new angles


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 15, 2010)

Not sure if any of you dems ever watch reality shows.  I don't get into them really but a kid I went to middle and high school with is one of the final 5 on Shear Genius on Bravo.  Not really my kinda show but I've been following it to see how he does.  Always cool to see a local kid make it big.  

If anyone ends up watching, Brian is the one I know.  I kinda hope he wins.  That would make two famous local ppl. I knew growing up.  The other is Chris Garver from Miami Ink.  He was a friend of my brother and I hung out w/ him a couple times back in the day.  He was a skinhead at the time and looked kinda like a baby w/ the bald head.  People used to call him Chris Gerber because of it.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I just found my new Screen saver!!


 





 ...............................


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 15, 2010)

... without pics, it didn't happen.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 15, 2010)

I send you gilf pics and I don't get a junk pic?  WTF?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Kathy, check PM's


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 15, 2010)

Added that 5 lbs and still busted out 2 sets of 20, plus added 5 lbs to the seated leg curl for 8X8.  Booyeah!  Felt like goin' home after the squats.  The high rep sets are ass kickers.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 15, 2010)

Doggin' a big plate of roasted potatoes and steak medallions.  Drug reps had the shit catered in to the gf's work.  I need a damn job in a dr's office!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 15, 2010)

supp cock-sucking jew bags? 

Got my sten package today, just pinned some melanotan flushing like a beetroot. They through in extra C and some free V as well. 

Nice work, going to call up Milfie for some supercharged fishstick adventures!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 15, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> supp cock-sucking jew bags?
> 
> Got my sten package today, just pinned some melanotan flushing like a beetroot. They through in extra C and some free V as well.
> 
> Nice work, going to call up Milfie for some supercharged fishstick adventures!



How much did you shoot and did you get the crazy wood from it?  I flushed to an extent but the wood and libido was more noticeable.  Wasn't just wood.  it was like wood and need to use it RIGHT NOW!  lol.    I figure I'll start using mine at the end of the month so I'm plenty dark by May and just maintaining that look all Summer.


----------



## NiagraSmalls (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi fellas. I Just got done demolishing 6 big macs. All those carbs and fats really gave me mucho stamina in the gym. I threw on an extra 2 1/2 lb plate for each side of the smith machine and banged out those 3 inch ROM squats. FUCK YEAH! 

The beta alanine smoothy really gave me that focus factor too. I emailed some Chola from CL and she wants me to suck her jailbird husbands cock while she films it. I figured what the hell, extra proteins and a good neck workout. Oh and Sten labs just emailed me an offer for t3 and clen. I should probably use it since im a big fat bloated Jew bag with a saggy chest and no pipes or wheels.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

Nothing like hiding behind a fake name.  Like Katt Stevens says, be happy when you have haters.  Whoever you are, I have a few questions for you, if you don't mind coming out from behind that fake name, that is.

Do you regularly do 20 rep squats?  If so, at what weight.  Do you add weight to your lifts at most workouts?  You can make fun of a 5 lb increase from one workout to the next, but that's adding 20 lbs. a month.  Do you do that regularly...while NOT on cycle.  Would anyone here actually be displeased w/ adding 5-10 lbs to their leg workout every week?  I know inSane would love to put another 5 lbs. on his bench.   Are you on cycle right now?  When was the last time you were totally off any steroid?  Just curious.  

Keep making jokes and fake names w/ all the free time.  I'll just continue to increase my lifts, if it's all the same to you.  The beta-alanine thing was old a week ago.  Time for some new material next time open mic night at your local comedy club rolls around.


----------



## country1911 (Mar 16, 2010)

Seems like its too serious here. 

Its easy to add 20lbs a month to your squat when you start at 85lbs total. 

Fake names? I think those are called _screen_ names.

And to alleviate some of the seriousness of this thread, I have a story.

My girl asked me how she could lose some weight. I introduced her to my new food pyramid. Its the result of years and years of research. I told her that she would have to be diligent about getting her food pyramid every day at least 2-3 times. Here is the pyramid I gave her.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2010)

lol @ country 

Josh is just our resident 'Humourless Jew'. He's a mod over at BNut, don't you know


----------



## country1911 (Mar 16, 2010)

AH I have to have 5 posts to view pics...

Good thing I have my ECA to keep me awake.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Do you regularly do 20 rep squats?




A serious question in the CT.  20 reps?  Really?  I thought lower reps, higher weight was supposed to build better?  

... or are you making fun of Seinfeld up there?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2010)

I did 9 units of 'tan, I got the flush but no wood . .  fkg bs


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2010)

LMFAO @ NiagraSmalls

oh wait..


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 16, 2010)

we're all gonna get IP banned once FagBulk.com opens up.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)

Damm this shit's too hot........


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 16, 2010)

Just wanted to remind everyone...

Jokes regarding the following will NEVER get old in the CT:

Neovar
Not bigs
RPM
Drive
Creatine
AP
LHJO
BN mods
BN forums
Beta alanine
Stairmaster
Hammer Strength
Do you workout?
Useless supplements that do nothing
The One
The Strap

Thank you. If I missed something feel free to add to the list.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks like that about covers it.  You could prolly throw in anabolicminds forums at this point.


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Mar 16, 2010)

= eat some of my 7 inch friends and you'll get jacked!


----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2010)

LMFAO @ Will


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 16, 2010)

Just mowed a thick ass anus burger.  Time to pin some gears and SFW, maybe mow a coupla natties later.  Natty Ices get you far more jack'der than BA.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 16, 2010)

Just added another 5lbs to my cock raising bent over pullovers.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm gonna see if I can throw on an xtra 2.5plate on the T-bar rows this afternoon.  I'll let y'all know my 1RM when I get back.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 16, 2010)

Please do!!! 

Just got back from the homeless shelter. I saw a flyer at the bus stop saying they were serving free roast beef sandwiches for lunch today. I figure why not ingest some free protein before going to the gym. Can't wait to max out on the lat pulldown machine!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

Country: Welcome to IM forum.  Glad to see newbies coming around.  By fake names I mean multiple handles.  With an anonymous second handle, guys can say things undercover.  Some ppl. have a lot of free time for fun stuff like that.

Kathy, high rep squats are the real deal, especially "breathing squats".  Vince Gironda was a big proponent of 20 rep squats, since they have a significant hormonal response.  Also, Tom Platz was into higher rep squats.  He didn't even count reps at times, just timed them at 2 mins or whatever time under tension he wanted to hit.  Platz had the ultimate set of wheels.

Low reps are good for building strength but high reps are beneficial for certain muscle groups, legs among them.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

Will, you're working out again?  I was thinking you were taking a yr. off.  

Roids, good work.  That test must be kickin' in.

Progress all the way around in the CT!


----------



## independent (Mar 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Jesus Christ man! Do you understand the DOMS you'll experience tomorrow from that? Look, i just emailed Dr. D and he gave me a great Beta Alanine recovery shake recipe.
> 
> 1 cup of Beta Al, sifted and packed firmly
> 4 oz of Big Mac special sauce
> ...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

I like how these gear fans make fun of a steroid chemist.  D has already forgotten more about gears than they'll ever learn.  Good for comic relief.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Jesus Christ man! Do you understand the DOMS you'll experience tomorrow from that? Look, i just emailed Dr. D and he gave me a great Beta Alanine recovery shake recipe.
> 
> 1 cup of Beta Al, sifted and packed firmly
> 4 oz of Big Mac special sauce
> ...


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 16, 2010)

STFU Jay! I'm reading this book and I've gotten 2 extra reps on the tricep extensions.

Comes with a free coupon for a fruit cup too. Can't really beat that deal.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## independent (Mar 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I like how these gear fans make fun of a steroid chemist.  D has already forgotten more about gears than they'll ever learn.  Good for comic relief.



What steroid did Dr D. create?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> What steroid did Dr D. create?



He developed epistane.  Didn't create it, since it was used in Japan decades ago, but he was the one that first applied it to bodybuilding.  He was a chemist for IBE, AX, DS, etc.  Anyone that thinks he's not one of the best minds on gears is kidding themselves.  He also brought activate to market.  While not a steroid, it's an effective hormonal product.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## independent (Mar 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> He developed epistane.  Didn't create it, since it was used in Japan decades ago, but he was the one that first applied it to bodybuilding.  He was a chemist for IBE, AX, DS, etc.  Anyone that thinks he's not one of the best minds on gears is kidding themselves.  He also brought activate to market.  While not a steroid, it's an effective hormonal product.



I was wondering if you were gonna say epi. Basically all he did like most of these companies were doing was go through old steroid designs and rip them off. Honestly other then epi which wasnt his, he really didnt do anything ground breaking. All hype.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

No one "creates" steroids these days.  But if ppl. didn't bring them to our attention, we wouldn't have them.  That's not so much ripping off as it is making them available.  I'd rather have things available than not.  In order to find things that work, you have to know what you're talking about.  That's why he knew about epistane and none of us did.  He's a chemist w/ steroid expertise and we're not.  Is that a fair assessment?


----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Jesus Christ man! Do you understand the DOMS you'll experience tomorrow from that? Look, i just emailed Dr. D and he gave me a great Beta Alanine recovery shake recipe.
> 
> 1 cup of Beta Al, sifted and packed firmly
> 4 oz of Big Mac special sauce
> ...



LMFAO @ Jay

Pour it all over ur face LOL

fucking fat homo, burger woofin, extra rep, fruit cup cake


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

Saney said:


> LMFAO @ Jay
> 
> Pour it all over ur face LOL
> 
> fucking fat homo, burger woofin, extra rep, fruit cup cake



Don't get too excited about that part about things on your face.  I love seeing inSane call others fat or homos.  How ironic is that?


----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2010)

How's a Pose Off sound? 

ok then, STFU


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Jesus Christ man! Do you understand the DOMS you'll experience tomorrow from that? Look, i just emailed Dr. D and he gave me a great Beta Alanine recovery shake recipe.
> 
> 1 cup of Beta Al, sifted and packed firmly
> 4 oz of Big Mac special sauce
> ...




hmmm.  Might make a good facial cream.  Got to fight those wrinkles you know.


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> No one "creates" steroids these days. But if ppl. didn't bring them to our attention, we wouldn't have them. That's not so much ripping off as it is making them available. I'd rather have things available than not. In order to find things that work, you have to know what you're talking about. That's why he knew about epistane and none of us did. He's a chemist w/ steroid expertise and we're not. Is that a fair assessment?


 

He also blessed us with the oral "pulse" cycle....and we all know how effective that is.....what a genius!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh shit, 6pm. Gotta take my creatine now. I'm pulsing it. 

 pulse. Forgot about that.


----------



## independent (Mar 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> He's a chemist w/ steroid expertise and we're not.  Is that a fair assessment?



Not really. I have steroid expertise, I have used test, deca, sten, suspension, dbol, sustanon, and winny.  I think I know a little about gear.


----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2010)

why waste ur money on Gear when you can Pulse Creatine and Beta Alanine for Uber Jacked Results???


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 16, 2010)

You could always tell by reading his incoherent rants in the prayer thread that Dr.D is kind of a Delmonte Fruitcup himself.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## independent (Mar 16, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You could always tell by reading his incoherent rants in the prayer thread that Dr.D is kind of a Delmonte Fruitcup himself.



Doesnt Dr.D like online sex chat?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Jesus Christ man! Do you understand the DOMS you'll experience tomorrow from that? Look, i just emailed Dr. D and he gave me a great Beta Alanine recovery shake recipe.
> 
> 1 cup of Beta Al, sifted and packed firmly
> 4 oz of Big Mac special sauce
> ...


 
lol . . that shit will never get old, unless you're a jew 



NiagaraBalls said:


> I like how these gear fans make fun of a steroid chemist. D has already forgotten more about gears than they'll ever learn. Good for comic relief.


 
lol, the DRSE have their own Gears chemist, makes Dr D look like the religious punk homo that he truely is


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 16, 2010)

That is correct!  I brew my own gears.  Or, used to.  So, that's good enough.  His epistane placebo garbage doesn't have shit on my home brewed tren & test.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 16, 2010)

make your own gears?  Hey!!  I wonder if my father's still is still operable.  Take that recipe earlier, throw in some horse/pig balls, let ferment for 2 weeks, waa laa!!


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 16, 2010)

No, wait.  Lose the big mac sauce and use vanilla extract.   Use a lot if you want that extra alcohol taste.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 16, 2010)

Lots of serious discussion on the CT tonight gents. You guys feeling okay?


----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2010)

I just picked up my shirt and tie.. I should take a pic so yall can see what a real pimp looks like


Josh is fat


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 16, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> make your own gears? Hey!! I wonder if my father's still is still operable.


 
 Nevermind.  No details!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 16, 2010)

Check it. The bible thumpin' chick (the one that sucked on me in the theatre) wants me to go to the gym with her on Fri. We's both members at Gold's. Then she wants to cook me dinner. Sounds like closing time.   

If she's not down for it, I think techincally it's not rape if she's already invited you into her home.  Not 100% sure on that one.  But, it sounds about right.


----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2010)

make sure to flex the Lats and you'll be at home base before you know it



GICH


----------



## FMJ (Mar 16, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> If she's not down for it, I think techincally it's not rape if she's already invited you into her home. Not 100% sure on that one. But, it sounds about right.


 
I dunno... Wasn't that Tysons defense too?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Check it. The bible thumpin' chick (the one that sucked on me in the theatre) wants me to go to the gym with her on Fri. We's both members at Gold's. Then she wants to cook me dinner. Sounds like closing time.
> 
> If she's not down for it, I think techincally it's not rape if she's already invited you into her home. Not 100% sure on that one. But, it sounds about right.


 
rohibnol and a left to the jaw 


GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

You ran some cycles and you know more about steroids than a chemist that has worked for several well known companies?  I wonder why any of these companies haven't snapped you up.  You should let them know you're available so you can bring the next big oral to market.  I'm excited now!

As for pulsing, tons of ppl. have used that method w/ good results.  Not everyone thinks it's the ideal method.  Similarly, many ppl. think blast and cruise is a terrible idea too, but some guys swear by it.  To each his own, I figure.  But yeah, AX and IBE called asking for you.  Designer Supps. called twice.


----------



## independent (Mar 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You ran some cycles and you know more about steroids than a chemist that has worked for several well known companies?  I wonder why any of these companies haven't snapped you up.  You should let them know you're available so you can bring the next big oral to market.  I'm excited now!
> 
> As for pulsing, tons of ppl. have used that method w/ good results.  Not everyone thinks it's the ideal method.  Similarly, many ppl. think blast and cruise is a terrible idea too, but some guys swear by it.  To each his own, I figure.  But yeah, AX and IBE called asking for you.  Designer Supps. called twice.



Have you ever used real gear before?


----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Have you ever used real gear before?



No I haven't.  Do you have a degree in chemistry and have multiple companies asked you to develop steroid products for them?  My experience w/ "real gears" has nothing to do w/ your claim to know more about it than Dr. D, simply because you've run "real gear".  

I've been on planes many times.  Does that mean I know more about flight than an aerospace engineer?  I mean I've flown on REAL planes.  Like a lot of times.  That's gotta count for something.  

GBSCH (glad bro science could help)


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

I rode on an Amtrak train once.  Aren't they gonna build a high speed train down in FL?  Wonder if they need someone to designed the schematics and whatnot.  I might be interested if the money's right.  I mean I've rode on several trains, so it's not like I'm not an expert.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2010)

someone's killing the CT's vibe . . . .


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You ran some cycles and you know more about steroids than a chemist that has worked for several well known companies?  I wonder why any of these companies haven't snapped you up.  You should let them know you're available so you can bring the next big oral to market.  I'm excited now!



Dude, I took simple cattle implants and converted them into a solution that gave me the biggest friggin lats in DRSE/CT history.  WTF needs a degree in chemistry when you can do that?  Besides, why mess with orals when you can pin some real gears for about the same price and get some real jack'dness.  

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)

YouTube Video











The Cap'n was referenced at 3:03...........


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

Following directions that someone else wrote out on how to convert a cattle steroid to a different steroid isn't challenging, that's true.  Poring over thousands of pages to determine which 1960's cancer drug would have bodybuilding applications, then explaining how it would work, etc. is a little harder.  Having a background heavy in chemistry is helpful there.

I'm not killing anything.  Just reacting to fake names made to try to poke fun.  If everyone had names made for them, it would be different.  When I'm the only one that it's directed toward, I'm not going to just ignore it.

I'll tell you what, though.  Just so everyone can share in the fun, we can make up cute alternate screen names for them, too.  Since I went first, I'll pick a name for someone else, then it can be their turn to pick a name for the next guy.

The next name will be Geared Jailbird.  Guess who that is?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2010)

. . roids, you got a lot to learn about placebos and ineffective PHs. Do some research FFS!


----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2010)

omg, Josh is acting like a complete fag with down syndrom. 

should us CT's make a pole to vote NiagraBalls out of the Clean Thread?

and I'm another person who gets fucked with.. Do you recall Best Friend Tim???


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

Saney said:


> omg, Josh is acting like a complete fag with down syndrom.
> 
> should us CT's make a pole to vote NiagraBalls out of the Clean Thread?
> 
> and I'm another person who gets fucked with.. Do you recall Best Friend Tim???



If I couldn't spell syndrome I wouldn't say anyone else had a mental deficiency.  I wouldn't call anyone a fag if I had a profile on musclebears.com, either.  Also, I'm not sure anyone believes BFT was for is for real.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2010)

lol, bets are Josh so wants to ban people by now. But he can't.  

Anything Goes! bwahahahahaha!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't care about ppl. being banned.  I'd just rather ppl. say what they have to say w/ their own handle.  Hard to respect ppl. when they do it while hiding behind another name.  Anyway, how did everyone like the Geared Jailbird name?  I thought it was pretty clever.  You gotta use part of the current name and put it together w/ something about that person.  Now that I put that one out there (even had the balls to do it from my own screen name!), it's someone else's turn to pick someone for an alternate name.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 16, 2010)

When the wife gets back, I bet I'll have a great AP story of how she was pissed at first, but then, as soon as she and the other chick make eye contact, she jumps into the sack with us and it becomes one helluva three way.  It may sound just like a typical xhamster vid.  But, believe me.  That's what's gonna happen.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

Talk her into an open marriage.  Then you can get it more often right out in the open.  Never know, she might be into it.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)

This Purple Kush I picked up a few hours ago is insane........


I feel like this.........


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2010)

sound like my 'hypnotics' party pills . . good shit!

 . .  anywho, I about to pop some under-dosed yet highly heptatoxic Dr D prescribed prohormone tablets, snort some BA and head off to the gym for some 20-rep squats. I hope Burger McFatties doesnt tempt me on the way home!

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

20 reppers are harder than ya think.  If you're using a good weight, your thighs should be on fire by about the 14th rep.  Good for building lung capacity too.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)

This place blows 


Checked my BP at the grocery store and it said 163/134  


Then I checked it 10 mins later and it was 129/81......WTF??

Then I go to start my car and my battery was dead.........so the not-big teen kid at the store tries to jump me with his little ford coupe or some shit...sum  little 4-banger and no luck.........Then this big came over, and out of mutual respect he acknowledged I was a big and offered to jump me with his Ford F250..........started right up.........Me and the big shook hands and I was on my way


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> When is this Pose off going down?


 
it wont happen. Josh is too self-conscious now he's been outed as the chief fatty around here


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)

Pinnin' 750/wk and E3D now........


----------



## dayday87 (Mar 16, 2010)

What the fuck fuckers, i need someone to rep one of the sources im thinking of buying from. I dont give a fuck how legit my local source is, hes 19yrs old with legs smaller than my delts, i need something better than that god fucking damnit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Pinnin' 750/wk and E3D now........


 
you mean you're pinning 250 every 3 days?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

We've already both posted plenty of pics.  Even w/ his gyno, he's not bigger.  Sorry Saney.  I'm not trying to get into a pissing contest here.  Next thing you know he'll want to compare junk.  Everyone already knows he's 

a. fat
b. hairy as a wookie (or a bear)
c. can't put up 280 despite running mdrol


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 16, 2010)

Goddamn it.  I think I've got strep throat.  I'm gonna have to cancel my last tattoo session.  I already moved it once, my girl's gonna get pissed.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Goddamn it.  I think I've got strep throat.  I'm gonna have to cancel my last tattoo session.  I already moved it once, my girl's gonna get pissed.



Semen gargling is a common home remedy.  What kind of tat is it?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Semen gargling is a common home remedy.  What kind of tat is it?



I have none handy.  It's basically my whole back.  I have one more 2-hour session to go and I'm finally done!!  Been working on it for like 3 years.  Japanese themed, geisha, dragon, some background and flowers (just to keep it girly).


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you mean you're pinning 250 every 3 days?


 
No, I'm pinnin' 375 E3D.........so 750 every 6 days for the next 6 weeks


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2010)

YouTube Video













Chip is the fukkin' man......


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool.  My brother has a big dragon on his chest/shoulder.  Took a long ass time and several stages to do.  Looks really good though.  Let's see the tat.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Cool.  My brother has a big dragon on his chest/shoulder.  Took a long ass time and several stages to do.  Looks really good though.  Let's see the tat.



I repeat, no pics until I can do an "after."  Also, can't post all of it.  Without gettin a little R rated.  Or at least PG-13.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I repeat, no pics until I can do an "after."  Also, can't post all of it.  Without gettin a little R rated.  Or at least PG-13.



We'd probably forgive you.


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> 20 reppers are harder than ya think. If you're using a good weight, your thighs should be on fire by about the 14th rep. Good for building lung capacity too.


 

20 reppers are intense, but only when you do them DC style.  Lets see what weight you use after a heavy 6-8 rep working set.  The widowmakers seperate teh men from the boys.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 17, 2010)

mooch did you speak to karla yet?


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2010)

I would like to apologize for misspelling syndrome while using my Phone last night. I know how hard it must be for you to read given you barely passed High school.

and the following is correct: A. I'm fat, B. I'm hairy, C. Josh is so much bigger than me even with my gyno.

However, this also happens to be correct: D. I aint scared to have a pose off unlike the Big Mac King


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 17, 2010)

Saney said:


> omg, Josh is acting like a complete fag with down syndrom.
> 
> should us CT's make a pole to vote NiagraBalls out of the Clean Thread?
> 
> and I'm another person who gets fucked with.. Do you recall Best Friend Tim???


 
Word I'll vote right now!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> We'd probably forgive you.


 

Careful!  We don't know that yet.  If Kathy is hot, then we want to see both the R and PG13 version.


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Word I'll vote right now!!



VOTE!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 17, 2010)

I was bouncing off the walls last night.........I think I took the Clen & T3 too late(5 PM) yeasterday........then had some  before SFW and I was shaking like a leaf.........people probably thought I was on crack or sum10.


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL, I thought it took Clen about 4 hours to start working.. If thats the case, then around 9pm you'd be getting it full blast.. Not sure about the T3 though.. Keep in Mind Caffeine is in your system for 8 hours after ingestion

Doctor Chris is here for you Ponyboy

Just smashed on some Rice and Pork chops along with my Shredded Wheat.. Now I know it's not as Nutritional as Going to 6 guys and Having 3 or 5 Big Macs every night.

My g/f wants me to do P90X with her... ugh... But if I do that program, I'd be sure to be 10x's Leaner than the CT's New Fat Boy

I bought a Tape Measure that BB's use. What is a good size Chest measurement to have? I need to do it so I can compare myself to the Amazing Bnut Mod


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2010)

Is that Richard Gears on the Left?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 17, 2010)

Just picked up a 55kg tub of beta alanine from www.suppsthatdonothing.com

Can't wait to mix it with my plant sterols!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 17, 2010)

JFC!  The rack on that slutty latina bitch would make one helluva load canvas!

Willp, you're playing with fire there knig with that stack.  You don't wanna wake up tomorrow and be too jack'd to be able to get outta the friggin door.  

I had 4 natty ices last night and I'm feelin' all bloated and a little tired this AM.


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2010)

From only 4 Nattys? I think its only that bad because you are on cycle... 

Chill with the Drinking! Go hit up the AFGOO department


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah, I seem to have virtually no tolerance nowadays.  I used to could pound a 12er back in the day and get up and SFW in the AM.  Occasionally, I can still put a few away, but not like I used to.  That's prolly a good thing since alcohol and jack'dness certainly don't go together.  I sure wish I had some xannies or some purple kush!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> JFC! The rack on that slutty latina bitch would make one helluva load canvas!
> 
> Willp, you're playing with fire there knig with that stack. You don't wanna wake up tomorrow and be too jack'd to be able to get outta the friggin door.
> 
> I had 4 natty ices last night and I'm feelin' all bloated and a little tired this AM.


 
That bitch looks like the skank from Jersey Shore.


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2010)

that is Snooki.. And the Pourto Rican BB'er on her left is her New Boyfriend.

I'd like to give Snookers a Pearly Neckless! Spermy shows up good on dark skin


----------



## independent (Mar 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> No I haven't.  Do you have a degree in chemistry and have multiple companies asked you to develop steroid products for them?  My experience w/ "real gears" has nothing to do w/ your claim to know more about it than Dr. D, simply because you've run "real gear".
> 
> I've been on planes many times.  Does that mean I know more about flight than an aerospace engineer?  I mean I've flown on REAL planes.  Like a lot of times.  That's gotta count for something.
> 
> GBSCH (glad bro science could help)



When did I say I knew more than Dr Douche?  Try some real gear and Im sure you will throw your epistane and BA away. That was my point.


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> When did I say I knew more than Dr Douche?  Try some real gear and Im sure you will throw your epistane and BA away. That was my point.



NiagraBalls or Josh, sent me a PM saying He was More Jacked Than "You" BigMoe..

He said His Epistane and Beta Alanine has gotten him more Jacked than Gear will ever do for you..


If you want i'll post his PM


----------



## independent (Mar 17, 2010)

Saney said:


> NiagraBalls or Josh, sent me a PM saying He was More Jacked Than "You" BigMoe..
> 
> He said His Epistane and Beta Alanine has gotten him more Jacked than Gear will ever do for you..
> 
> ...



Lol. Josh is most definetly bigger than me.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 17, 2010)

It smells like BN in here.


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2010)

Josh is the most JACKED Big Mac killer on this Forum..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 17, 2010)

That sounds pretty effin good right about now.  I think I might take the boyz and grab some MacDonald's.  I've ate 3-4 dbl cheeseburgers about EOD whilst being out and about during the day over the last coupla weeks.  I'm still hangin' in at 236-238 with these 34 jeans almost hanging offa me.  If I wanna get up to 260+ this cycle, I'm gonna have to kick the calories up to prolly 5,000+.  Even with these fat ass burgers, that's still not too easy to do.

I need to get a copy of Josh's diet so I can put a few xtra kg for this friggin cycle.


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2010)

Lmao!


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2010)

Damn.. Alpha one made you less hungry? 

Josh better stay away from that or he won't be able to slam five Big Macs like usual.. It wouldn't be extra detrimental to his Big Status


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 17, 2010)

I noticed that when I threw orals into the cycle, it was a helluva lot easier to gain weight.  I recently dropped mdrol and pplex outta my cycle and now my strength has dropped of a little and I tend to lean out big time on tren.  I wish there was something good I could throw into it.  I've only been on the testE/TrenE cycle for about 3 weeks though.  Fuck, maybe I will check into anadrol.  

How would you dose that with tren/test? Aren't orals generally just used to kick start a cycle.


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea, do 75mgs ED... It'll make you Evolve into Big Status!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 17, 2010)

Just mowed a tripple whopper & some fries at BK with the boys.  Hopefully, that'll help with the jack'dness.  

I may just stick with the 'jectables. I've already abused too many orals over the last several months. It would be nice to have some pplex on hand to stay on a light does of maybe 10mg ED thru this cycle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 17, 2010)

hmm . . . you may have to ask BestFriendDrD's advice . . . you all know how much his opinion holds in the uber-jacked stakes. . .


 . .  in the meantime, jump up to a gram of test . .  because you can!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 17, 2010)

It's official.  inSane is now fully obsessed.  Of course I didn't pm inSane about Moses or anyone/anything else.  I try to stay away from exchanging private messages w/ internet musclebears.  Five Guys burgers are a world away from Mickey D's.  You guys gonna say beef is a bad protein source now?  When you're bulking, there's nothing wrong w/ the occasional burger.  Red meat for mass. 

Anyone go to a St. Pat's Day parade?  I went to the one downtown.  A little cool, but not too bad.  Rained prior to but not during the event.  Hit triceps on the way home.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 17, 2010)

Moses, what's the diff w/ the DC style squats?  I noticed Will has been getting curious about the 20 rep squat protocol.  I guess everyone's gonna try them at some point.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 17, 2010)

Saney said:


> Lmao!


 
sane, I was about to go LHJO over some new MILF pics. 

Would you advise BA preWO to achieve a few extra reps, or take NeoVar pWO for a better pump?

Also, what's your take on auto-fellatio while having Big Macs and curly fries rammed up your plumbing with a coffee plunger? 

Dr D recommends this stacked with DHEA for uber jackedness, but I'd like another opinion.


HYCH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 17, 2010)

Dr.D would recommend phone sex with married women and posting their nude photos on his profile page when he finds out she's been AP another forum member.  Oh, and rubbing transdermal 1-tren on your scrotum on a 5/2 schedule M-F.

GHCH!


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Dr.D would recommend phone sex with married women and posting their nude photos on his profile page when he finds out she's been AP another forum member.  Oh, and rubbing transdermal 1-tren on your scrotum on a 5/2 schedule M-F.
> 
> GHCH!



Really.  This sounds personal.  More details please.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 17, 2010)

Just read "between" the lines and you should figure it out.  I can't be going into a buncha details.  Never know who's lurkin' around these parts.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 17, 2010)

Come on knig!    Don't know him.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 17, 2010)

Just finished my last bottle of my DHEA/Tribulus blend. That shit was awesome. It added 2 reps to my overall forearm curls!!!

Off to go have phone sex with Dr. D now... lata


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 18, 2010)

Not much actividad in here last night.  Did everyone go to bed at a sensible hour?


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2010)

I went to the bar last night and had a good old time.

Josh, I want to offer you a deal on peace for you and I: all of us will stop fucking with you and all ur amazing supps if you just admit to being a fat big mac loving turd!


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 18, 2010)

Haven't slept yet.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 18, 2010)

Nope.  I've been here all night waiting for some good actividad.  I know if I wait a just a few more hours, it'll happen.  

Anyhoo, taking another milf out  2nite.  We'll see what happens.  Sat nite, got sum10 set up with this hot lookin 33y/o.  I almost feel guilty, her being so young and innocent.  Hope no one calls the cops if they see me bustin' a move on her.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2010)

Good luck McGilf! 

Im talking to this MILF online as we speak. Trying to get some LHJO pics out of her . .  got married MILFie coming over at 11.30 . . a bit late, but Im keep to try out this Sten vit C . . just dropped 1m . . purple looking stuff, tasted sweet.

Do you think Smalls will admit to being a fat big mac loving turd?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 18, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Good luck McGilf!
> 
> Im talking to this MILF online as we speak. Trying to get some LHJO pics out of her . . got married MILFie coming over at 11.30 . . a bit late, but Im keep to try out this Sten vit C . . just dropped 1m . . purple looking stuff, tasted sweet.
> 
> Do you think Smalls will admit to being a fat big mac loving turd?


 
Make fun all you want.  But, he's the one rockin' 22" gunz, from eating big macs and Dr.D's placebos, and adding a 2.5lb plate to his 20 rep squats, whilst banging 3 fat chicks at a time from OBC.  

I may take out this 52yo broad I chatted up last night.  She looks good, but that's higher than I've ever gone b4.  That's unchartered territory.  I'm afraid that might be a case of BYOL (bring your own lube).  Never know.  It could be fun tho.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2010)

serious Q regarding this liquid C . . it's in a fkg vial with a rubber stopper. I used a 23 guage which took for eva to draw 1ml . . and that was over an hour ago.

There's like some white shit floating around the bottom, it's not mixing too good. Should I take more? Usually with the tabs I would take 20mg tops.

1ml = 30mg

Advice goddam it!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 18, 2010)

You pinning VitC? WTF? That's fuggin wierd. As long as you're just drinking it, I wouldn't worry about the white shit in the bottom. I've just never heard of vitC coming in a vial with a rubber stopper. Does it say tadalafil citrate?

Also, since it's the citrate, you normally take 1.5X the dose of the regular shit. 

So, 30mg citrate = 20mg regular shit

I wouldn't go over 30ml or you might get one ot those 4 hour boners where they have to slice open your junk and drain like half your blood out.  Just my 2ccs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2010)

lol, no I didnt pin it, just needed something to draw it out.

it is the citrate, so I took another ml . . tastes sweet. Used the kids medicine plunger, just forced it in the vial.

So 2ml = 40mg regular shit . .  better kick in soon, Milfie be here soon!

GYCH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2010)

Pinning Vit C? WTF?

And He better Admit to it or he'll be under fire forever!

And don't worry about the BYOL Foxxy, either some Astro Glide or old fashion spit will put you through a couple rounds of AP.. Maybe have a glass of Merlot Bedside just incase it's too wrinkly


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> lol, no I didnt pin it, just needed something to draw it out.
> 
> it is the citrate, so I took another ml . . tastes sweet. Used the kids medicine plunger, just forced it in the vial.
> 
> ...



From what I know, Hydrochloride is 85% purity, and Citrate seems to hang around the 78% Purity level.. So be safe and take 1.25ml's to get original effect.

And I also bought from StenLabs and the Vials are super familiar. And for some reason they always have shit at the bottom.. I just do my best to shake it up before using it.



GICH


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 18, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> serious Q regarding this liquid C . . it's in a fkg vial with a rubber stopper. I used a 23 guage which took for eva to draw 1ml . . and that was over an hour ago.
> 
> There's like some white shit floating around the bottom, it's not mixing too good. Should I take more? Usually with the tabs I would take 20mg tops.
> 
> ...


 
I used an old dropper I had from a bottle of liquid c from another site. I don't really bother to measure, just take a dropper full of the purple shit. Then I open the water tap and put some water in there and drink it to flush it out.

Works fine.

It's not like beta alanine or Ragnarok where you have to be extremely careful not to OD.


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2010)

Willy P is correct here. However, why not spring for 50cents and cop yourself a Syringe that has measurements on it??

You Fucking Poor ass, UnJacked, Vit C droppin, Milf huntin, Josh Hatin, Bnut Queen!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 18, 2010)

I have an oral syringe that I bought at the pharmacy with measurements. But the dropper works a lot better in that I can reach to the bottom of that vial. 

I find it works better on an empty stomach about 2 hours before said AP.

Oh, don't forget to stack it with AAKG and Neovar for maximum effect!!!

GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2010)

well I took 2ml goddam it, plus pinned some melantin II . . nothing's happening, not even a flush. Might have to chew on some tabs, or coat my dick in beta-alanine slurpy


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 18, 2010)

Shit!  Say you didn't take 2mls!  You're dick is gonna explode now.  Do NOT!  Fucking listen to me!!!  Do *NOT* get it hard today or it will explode and you will hemorrhage to death, thru your junk.  No redtube, no AP, no LHJO for at least 36 hours.  Oh fuck, it's prolly too late.


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea, better be careful there Captain. You could cause damage to your one and only Pipe.. 

Just now I slammed some Home Made Chiner Food, and my very delicious Synthia-6 Chocolate Protein shake thanks to the Big Mac Loving Turd, Dr. D cock sucking, 2.5lb plate adding, bathing in Beta Alanine, Drunk off  Creatine, Smacking your cock around with Five Guys, Bnut Moddin, Gonna ban everyone when the forums open back up, SFW after PreW/O Cumshot in your throat, FAG!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 18, 2010)

You are soooooooooo banned at semenbn.com

Keep laughing it up mister.


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Shit! Say you didn't take 2mls! You're dick is gonna explode now. Do NOT! Fucking listen to me!!! Do *NOT* get it hard today or it will explode and you will hemorrhage to death, thru your junk. No redtube, no AP, no LHJO for at least 36 hours. Oh fuck, it's prolly too late.


 
I AP'd milfie twice, but 2mls didn't do a damn thing. This is a fkg outrage!

So I have so siderfil as well, 25mg/ml - should I give that a go? 4mls?

Where's fucking josh and his useless advice when you need it?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 18, 2010)

C takes a little while longer to kick in. (in a couple hours you'll want to AP and LHJO like a madman)

V takes less time to kick in.

GICH!!


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2010)

Buy a 5lb Tub of Myofusion and get a free Superpump 250 for 38.99$ +shipping.

Might be a great placebo effect to any decent Beta/Creatine stack


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 18, 2010)

OMG where?!  Do they also sell Betafusion? 

I ran out of Bronkaid, been dragging ass lately. Need to get more.


----------



## independent (Mar 18, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Where's fucking josh and his useless advice when you need it?



Just go to DrD.com for any advice you might require.

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 18, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I AP'd milfie twice, but 2mls didn't do a damn thing. This is a fkg outrage!
> 
> So I have so siderfil as well, 25mg/ml - should I give that a go? 4mls?
> 
> Where's fucking josh and his useless advice when you need it?



My useless advice is this:

A. Get a free oral syringe at any pharmacy.  Don't pay for one.  It'll be a lot easier than fucking around w/ a pin.

B. Try dosing it quite a while before needed.  I've had it happen where I dosed a couple hrs ahead of time and didn't notice anything special.  But if I dosed it the night before, or like 8-10 hrs. ahead, I got the full effect.  For whatever reason, sometimes the stuff takes a good long time to take full effect.

C. Whatever the taste, don't be an idiot and offer Sten your opinion of said taste.  Certain guys have done so and been banned for admitting they're using the stuff for things other than lab research.  I know...

D. All placebo supplement jokes aside arginine does have a vasodilation and NO release effect so it does work synergistically w/ any PDE-5 inhibitor.  Citrulline has the same effect.  As cheap as both are in bulk, it certainly would be cost effective to dose a bunch the day of.

E. How much melanotan 2 are you pinning?  Try more.  I've had pretty crazy wood at even .5 mg, especially w/ 1 mg.  I once accidentally dosed a little over 7 mg. and was an absolute beast.  Lasted a ridiculous amount of time, was harder than I'd EVER been w/ any vitamins.  Also, when you finally do get off, it's very pronounced.

F. Try vitamin V as an alternate.  It doesn't last as long but kicks in much faster.  Also, if you happen to have some Nizoral shampoo, use it around the same time as you dose.  I ran into a study that showed using it extends the effective time of Vit. V.  In the states you can only get 1% Nizoral, but you may be able to get the 2% down there.

G. If you ever accuse another male of being gay, be certain that you haven't posted pics on a website where homosexual "bears" are known to congregate.  One anonymous fellow unfortunately made that mistake.

In the mean time, threesome number 2 is "going down" tonight. This week the other girl isn't on the rag, so I'm getting an all access pass.  Should be a good time.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 18, 2010)

One more thought.  Maybe lay off the caffeine on the day of the event. It's a vaso-constrictor, so it's working against you as far as keeping blood vessels wide open, the way you want them for the best wood.  You want as good circulation as you can get.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## independent (Mar 18, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> In the mean time, threesome number 2 is "going down" tonight. This week the other girl isn't on the rag, so I'm getting an all access pass.  Should be a good time.



MMM 3some?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 18, 2010)

Never had one.  Well, one time me, a buddy, and this chick we met in a club, all went back to her place and had sex.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 18, 2010)

Super-sized mother determined to become world's fattest woman in two years | Mail Online

But just before she was due to go under the knife, her friend died during a similar operation.

'That was a sign for me,' Ms Simpson said.

'I decided it just wasn't worth it. I like being the way I am.'
Donna, then 37 stone, came across a website which celebrated obese women.

When she admitted her real size, Donna was flooded with emails from men, particularly a guy with the screen name Sanesloot.

'He sent me gifts through the post, like protein shakes and beta alanine to help me put on weight faster,' she said.
And she unrepentant of her weight-gain goal, despite risking her own life in the process.


----------



## independent (Mar 18, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Never had one.  Well, one time me, a buddy, and this chick we met in a club, all went back to her place and had sex.



I think my wife is down for one. I need to find another woman to hit on her because shes not the type to ask a woman.


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL @ Will


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, same girls as last week's.  The gf and a married girl I know.  Funny story, this is the same girl I went to the parade w/ yesterday.  She had her 3 yr. old w/ her and had to wipe snot off his nose w/ his shirt at one point.  Her hubby found it and said she musta done a quickie yesterday.  If he only knew what she's already done behind his back...lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2010)

the melanotan II is geting dosed at 0.9mg . . . .  Ive taking at night, wake up with wood, but thats normal shit.

IDK about that that vit C . . 2mls = 60mg = 40mg of the tabs I got. Usually 20mg gives me thumping wood . . all I got is a headache goddam it . . .


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2010)

I might email sten, tell them after extensive tests on my hamster, the vit C was bunk, however he appeared to enjoy the taste


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 18, 2010)

You gonna tell them that his little appendage is only 2cm long and at 6ml, it still couldn't get hard enough to penetr8 your bung?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 18, 2010)

*Fail!*

Wasted fukkin evening.  This broad was much heavier and not as cute as she made herself out to be.  Not fugly, but it was definitely false advertising.  I'm glad I didn't spend much $.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 18, 2010)

That's when you go for broke and try and get a hummer after having a few drinks!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2010)

it's a giant hamster, looks a little like Sane. Experiment involved cross-breeding attempts with a small swine. The vit C is for the swine


----------



## Tesla (Mar 18, 2010)

Just pinned 375mg of Testy

750mg/wk should be fun to finish off the cycle with



LW did leave us with this Gem at least.......

Pitman


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 18, 2010)

I love those movies


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2010)

Im surprised there hasn't been one highlighting recent events


----------



## Tesla (Mar 18, 2010)

......and the runner up.........

Roids goes on a date


----------



## weldingman (Mar 18, 2010)

Do u mother fuckers jack off to this thread or what? its only been going on since 1964, goddamn get on with a real topic like the chosen one, *me*


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2010)

that "chosen one" is an utter cunt


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2010)

supp Jews . .  so I tried pinning 2mg of Melanotan II . .  got wood, nothing special.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 19, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> supp Jews . . so I tried pinning 2mg of Melanotan II . . got wood, nothing special.


 
Did it add 5lbs to your 20 rep cock raises?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 19, 2010)

So should I AP this?


----------



## Saney (Mar 19, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> So should I AP this?



fuck yea you should...

If you use B-Alanine preW/O, you'll definitely be able to get 2 extra pumps in per AP session



GICH


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 19, 2010)

36 DD bombs


----------



## Saney (Mar 19, 2010)

I seen'em.. they are fucking sweet..


----------



## independent (Mar 19, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> So should I AP this?



Very nice.  Thats exactly what I need to find for my wife.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 19, 2010)

This bitch wants me to bring a friend so we can doubleteam her. 

Who's in?


----------



## independent (Mar 19, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> This bitch wants me to bring a friend so we can doubleteam her.
> 
> Who's in?



You need to tell her to find another girl.


----------



## Saney (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 19, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> So should I AP this?



Probably, but she needs to get you better pics.  It's a shame she's not 100 lbs. heavier or inSane would tag team it w/ you, since he's a Jersey boy.   

Speaking of AP, last night was spectacular.  The gf has a coworker that had a free room credit at the Argosy.  Nice ass hotel attached to the casino.  It had a huge ass bed, massive shower w/ the regular shower head plus the overhead wide mouth deal.  Hard to describe but it gives a ton more water.  It ever had a temperature setting.  Took a long shower at 105 degrees this morning and didn't wanna leave.

The coworker couldn't use the credit since she has kids and it was only good Sun-Thurs.  The gf had the day off, so it was perfect.  Met the married girl out there and she had already put away a couple drinks in the hotel bar.  Went to the room and got down to bidness.

Hit them both in that shower at first, moved to the main part of the bathroom and hit both bent over the marble sink in front of the mirror.  Moved to the bed and continued on, traded off a few times between them.  I had popped an Aspire 36 the night before so it was in full swing, plus dosed a good amount of Vitamin V a couple hrs. before.

It was a killer combo so I had crazy wood and was able to last forever.  Married bitch kept asking if I was about to cum....I was like nope, bend over!  She jokingly asked if I took Extenze, since I was lasting that long.  Afterward got some dinner in their sports bar and played a little bit of slots.  Fun as hell night.  Nice to get away from the dogs and not have to get up a couple times a night to let them out, etc.  I feel mega relaxed having that long hot shower.  Wish I had that set up at my pad.


----------



## Saney (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2010)

supp hamster fuckers?

I was online last night talking to Milfie, she told me she had recommended me to one of her online ho-pals.

This broad was 43, usually outside the scope, so decided to check her out. Turns out she's some filthy Hungarian AP-monkey. 

So anyway, Ive got it lined up tonight. Pending drinks with mates, as the Capt turns 69 today


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 19, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> supp hamster fuckers?
> 
> I was online last night talking to Milfie, she told me she had recommended me to one of her online ho-pals.
> 
> ...



Hit it knig!  You'll like it.  43's outta your scope WTF!  You gotta start banging the gilfs knig!  Out of all the broads I've fooled with lately, the 51y/o is the one I'm jonesin' for the most.  They go outta their way to leave you sasified.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hit it knig! You'll like it. 43's outta your scope WTF! You gotta start banging the gilfs knig! Out of all the broads I've fooled with lately, the 51y/o is the one I'm jonesin' for the most. They go outta their way to leave you sasified.


 
yo, if they're in good shape Im down with the Gilf. Esp. if they're a wank-worthy as YouKnowWho. I need some fresh meat FFS!

That melanotanII has kicked in. Random fucking boners since last night. Just cracked one on the way to the beach . . scared all the hamsters away. 

Hopefully AP story tonight. I hope these older chicks dont have smelly minges . . . care to comment GMcG?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 19, 2010)

My experience has been that they don't.  This one has a pretty good body, so I'd say hit it.  I just wouldn't go bareback.  Just bring a bottle of pinesol in case it's stanky.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, about the suiting up business . .  As a professional manwhore, there is no way in hell I would go bare-back with any of these ho's. Even if they showered in Big Mac sauce.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 19, 2010)

IDK, I would prolly go down on that shit if it were covered in BM sauce.  I think I might hit up cougar life again cum to think of it.  I got a lead on the first night, but she was a lil on the fugly side.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> IDK, I would prolly go down on that shit if it were covered in BM sauce. I think I might hit up cougar life again cum to think of it. I got a lead on the first night, but she was a lil on the fugly side.


 
check your emails


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 19, 2010)

Not bad.  Go 4 it. Get some pics if you can.  And, share them.  It's the right thing to do!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2010)

sharing is caring. 

What are you thoughts on coating knob-end in beta-alanine?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 19, 2010)

Definitely.  It's sposed to give you mad wood and 19" pipes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2010)

I feel the need to rub one out . .  I am concerned it will effect my AP action later on, purely based on the abrasion aspect.

Comments?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2010)

the papparazzi would have a field day with that one


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice. Hope you sprayed that bitch up something fierce.

You need to practice your auto fellating skills on the new Hammer Strength machine. It's plate loaded and in about 3 weeks flat you'll be sucking your own dick.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2010)

check this out from Milfie:

redhotvixen4u says:
Hey Babe Monica  sent me a message asking want I why I seet her your details lol She asked about a 3some I said if you want a threesome i'd be in... Just so you know, id love to do that for you...Also I told her to feel free to do what she likes lol with you... Hope you're having a great weekend...xxxxxxxxxxx

theCapt says:
lol she's an interesting gal

redhotvixen4u says:
haha enjoy babe i'm off lots of fun to be had today xxxx

theCapt says:
me too . . it's my BDay . . have a good day, chat later

theCapt says:
xx

redhotvixen4u says:
oh baby HAPPY BDAY

redhotvixen4u says:
If you dont get lucky tonight i'll come give you a birthday fuk... Just have to ask....xxxxx


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 19, 2010)

Capt, I told you the M2 was good stuff.  Now you know what I'm talkin about.  Wait til I'm hitting that new water park and doin the stuff.  Gonna be tenting all over the place w/ bikini clad hoes walkin around.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah, but remember i took 2ml of vit c as well back on thurs . . I thought maybe that was catch up.

had a decent soak today in the sun, that should help with the tan on. Might run another 1.5mg before I head out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah! 1 hour apart!

fucking hamsters!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 20, 2010)

I like your approach . . . . the outcome will be Weldingman . .


----------



## Saney (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Mar 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I think im going to actually buy a Rat and Gear him to the fucking gills on Tren and test.
> 
> i'll shave him and tan him as well. I have a small facial tanner so this is entirely possible.
> 
> ...


 
Perfect. Maybe AN can sponsor him. He could keep a journal so that other notbigs will see the tremendous pumps and energy their placebos bring.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 20, 2010)

The leg press machine is ideal for autofelating one's self.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 20, 2010)

Gonna have a cozy evening with the bible thumper 2nite.  Time to close one!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome. I can imagine her clutching to the rosary beads while you AP her from behind.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 20, 2010)

It's gonna be between Help!!  I've fallen and I can't get up!  or,  Where's the beef?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 20, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> It's gonna be between Help!! I've fallen and I can't get up! or, Where's the beef?


 
How about we hear some of your AP stories?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 20, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> How about we hear some of your AP stories?


 
yeah +1 on that kathy 

 . . roids you better have closed the deal. 

JFC I only met that Hungarian chick last night and it's curtain's closed. Wasnt too keen on her kids in the next room while she's howling like a banshee.

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 20, 2010)

Dude, that makes it even awesomer.  It's prolly not the first time those kids have heard someone AP her in the next room.

Yep, I'm gonna take down a ml of VitC.  She's already said, we'll we could do dinner and a movie, or better yet, how bout we just rent a flick and watch it at my house.  So, this means AP.  I was all like "yeah, let's just rent sum10 and take it back."

This one's not a gilf.  She's only like 42 and never had kids, so technically, not even a milf.  I'ma plow that gilf soon I hope.  In fact, I'd actually rather plow the gilf if I had my choice 4 2nite.


----------



## Saney (Mar 20, 2010)

LOL shes getting fucked and her kids are in the next room?

Just got back from a Chinese Lunch Date with the g/f..  I took half her meal home. She still wants to do P90X program with me so we can both look a lil less fat.. 

on my way home from lunch, I seen a red mustang with a short Pourto Rican dirving it. I didn't get a good look at the guy, but you never know how it coulda been.

I need a fucking Pay Check! My bills are raping my no income ass... 

Oh, I gave some dude some lousy Steroid Advice, and then he told his whole fucking Family and Friends about me, and now they are all like "What steroids should I take? Where Can I buy Steroids? Where Do you buy your Steroids from? What size 'Sticks' should I use?"   Jesus fucking Christ.. I don't know shit, but i sound like i do 


and at the end, i told everyone of them.... "GICH"


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 20, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> How about we hear some of your AP stories?



I'm married.  Why the hell would I have AP stories?  Mine pretty much consist of "Is the kid asleep yet?"


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm gonna anoint that rack with my man batter in Jesus' name.  Should look sum10 like this.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 20, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I'm married.  Why the hell would I have AP stories?  Mine pretty much consist of "Is the kid asleep yet?"



Just share one anyway.  We have a long standing rule that if this is your first time in the CT, you must share an AP story.  You're overdo.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 20, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just share one anyway.  We have a long standing rule that if this is your first time in the CT, you must share an AP story.  You're overdo.



Well you're gonna have to wait 'till I remember one.  Might have to go back to the good ol' college days...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 20, 2010)

No need to go all the way back to the '80s.  We'd rather hear about how Mr.Bird is holding up these days.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 20, 2010)

He's very good, thanks   Unfortunately, haven't seen him yet this week because of this goddamn cold.  I lost 2 days completely being unconscious.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 20, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We'd rather hear about how Mr.Bird is holding up these days.


 

Speak for yourself, knigg.....


....I'd rather hear sum deets on some trains you were involved in back in the day


----------



## Tesla (Mar 20, 2010)

My boss invited me to a Q last night........anyway, they invited over this little petite, muscular Brunette chick........She used to compete as a female bb.........anyway I'm immediately getting grilled with questions...

"How old are you?"
"Where do you work-out?"
"Do you have a gf?"

Chick had a smokin' fukkin' body.......but she's got two kids(14 & 3)........and was asking questions too much.......She's separated, but not officially divorced yet........She used to live in my complex when she was pregnant, so I never hit on her ...........

Boss's wife is her bf and said she's a horn dog...

I side-stepped the girlfriend question cuz I think it's my duty to nail this slit.........Her body is just too good to pass up.......hard as a rock......nice natty bombs, and cute face....a little weathered, but cute.......

We'll see......got my chick coming over tonight, so I'll have to set maybe next weekend to werk this........


----------



## Saney (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweet! Nothing like Side Steppin Unwanted questions.. I'm almost a master in that area.

Nothing beats a hard Rock body... Sometimes I take tours in the local gyms so I can snoop around for all the Men that look like Jay. Then I ask to use the bathroom and spank it.. then shake the guys hand before I leave..

You have a g/f?


----------



## independent (Mar 20, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I'm married.  Why the hell would I have AP stories?  Mine pretty much consist of "Is the kid asleep yet?"



sounds too familiar.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 20, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> He's very good, thanks   Unfortunately, haven't seen him yet this week because of this goddamn cold.  I lost 2 days completely being unconscious.



I'm married too.  But, that doesn't have to stop anyone from finding new AP adventures.  Hopefully, I won't get into any trouble, but then again, LHJO for all these months whilst she's away just won't do.  She should understand that.  So, if I get caught, I'm just planning to turn it around and convince her that it was all her fault.  It really is IMO.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 20, 2010)

Sour Deez Prips around the house..........that's the kinda knigg I am..........so take your prips like good CT soldiers that you are


----------



## Saney (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 20, 2010)

Saney's a closet pole smoker..........errrr...........I mean smoker.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 20, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> yeah +1 on that kathy
> 
> . . roids you better have closed the deal.
> 
> ...


 
 a while back I was APing this broad who had a 4 year old daughter. Her bed was in the same room. We waiting until she fell asleep and then I APed her. It was weird cause I kept wondering if the girl would wake up and see us going at it.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 20, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I'm married. Why the hell would I have AP stories? Mine pretty much consist of "Is the kid asleep yet?"


 
Hmm, well you could make something up at least, give us all wood.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Sour Deez Prips around the house..........that's the kinda knigg I am..........so take your prips like good CT soldiers that you are


 
I could use some herb right now. Haven't smoked in months. Looks like a chill evening tonight. It could come in handy. 

Mail me some negro!


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, this one's amusing at least.  Back in our condo when the kid was first born, the only other bedroom besides ours was full of birdcages (my screenname ain't random).  So the munchkin bunked with us.  So we were particularly horny one night, waited 'till she was out cold, then proceeded to AP rather roughly.  I must have yelled at the end, because she jumped, wide awake, and started screaming, obviously afraid that  mommy was getting hurt.  I don't remember if the hubby managed to finish or not.  Obviously that was the end of things.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Mar 20, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 20, 2010)

Al's interrogation reminded me of the scene in Norbit where the chick is like "You got a giiiiiirlfriend, Nesbit?  Well, you do NOW!  Get up and hold my hand!"

On the AP front, I matched w/ a couple new ones on OBC recently.  Both want to bang.  The one is a black chick in Springfield, MO...about 2 or 3 hrs away, so I dunno if that's gonna happen unless she comes up here or at least meets halfway.  

The other is a nurse from a part of town I used to live in.  Sent me all kinds of pics.  Pussy, toy inside, bant over, etc.  I asked for a bent over pic w/ the cornhole spread and bam, got it.  She already had one on her cell..lol.  She wants to hook it up some time this week, got a diff one on the agenda for Tues, so should be a good week.

With the other room theme, I once abused the shit out of one girl while her kid was in bed down the hall.  It was a small apt and I was straight up abusing anally.  He HAD to have heard it.  She wanted to get dominated and experience rough anal.  I told her she came to the right place and delivered.

Next time we hooked up, she was engaged but I told her she still owed me a bj (she didn't really but sometimes when you say bold shit like that it works).  So she agreed to do it and when she showed up I told her she had to blow a friend too.  Took her to my friend Tank's place.  

This is the black dude w/ a monster snake that used to edit for the kansasfacials site.  So, she blew the both of us back and forth and he ended up hitting it while she blew me.  She ended up swallowing 3 loads that night.  One from him, two from me.  Good times.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 20, 2010)

YouTube Video


















YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 20, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Mar 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Saney's a closet pole smoker..........errrr...........I mean smoker.



wtf Al??

and yes I've always been a smoker. It's just I get so stupid and laugh too much when I do... Kind of embarrassing if I'm with ppl I don't know.. Ya'll would take one look at me and run.. So that's why I don't smoke much anymore


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 20, 2010)

and this guy!!






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 20, 2010)

3rd bass........ lol


TRUE old school right here............






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 20, 2010)

DMC owns..........






Can't laeve mah kniggs out..........love The Zepp Riff..........



Boobage at 1:01









YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 20, 2010)

Sabotage was nice.........






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 20, 2010)

No fuckin' way......you just posted the same vid a minute or less before me


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw RUN-DMC in concert way back in the day.  Fresh Festival 2 in like '86.  Huge show.  I actually got autographs more recently from a couple of hip-hop legends.  Scorpio from Grandmaster Flash and KRS-ONE.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 20, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 20, 2010)

Can't forget C-Hill............








YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyone remember Whodini?


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2010)

Ya'll be rockin out to some old tunes and the Honorable Beastie Boys... What ya'll know about Brass Monkey with some Hevvy bass rippin threw da bak seet?






YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2010)

Morning sipperz!  One bible thumper AP'd!    This broad likes talking nasty too!  She was all like "so where do you wanna cum?"   She actually wanted me to pull out, straddle her, and spray up her rack.  That shit was friggin wild.  It took about two hours before she was up for it.  She tried to resist for a while and was all like "I'm trying not to be bad."  I was like WTF?  Anyhoo, overall it was some good AP.  She's all about fourplay and talking all nasty during AP, which was pretty hot.  No problem going str8 from PTM.  So, definitely a fun time.  

Time to focus on the gilf for next weekend hopefully.


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2010)

Sweet! Where are the fucking pictures? Us CT's need some LJHO Material ya know?

Well? Where is it god damnit!??????????


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2010)

good to hear roids! the jews around here like sane and josh will be put in their place by your triumphant news.

I'm hoping you pulled her hair and wiped your dick on the curtains . . . it's the gentlemanly thing to do


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2010)

How's that Girly-like Chest treating you Jake? Those peptides gonna Jack you up or what?

I think there should be an UnJacked thread for ppl like the Five Guys Big Mac Lover, and Girly little, Bicurious bird caged, Not Big Jake!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2010)

Shoulda done that!  Next time!  She had a few extra pounds on her.  That was kinda disappointing.  But, this was the first one I've had that literally wanted to be sprayed up.  I've never met a chick that was into that.  Most of'em are all about grabbing a towel as soon as you pull out. I just worry that this one is the clingy sort.  Afterward, she was all about that cuddling and lovey dovey bullshit.


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2010)

LOL, Nex time tell her to go make you a sandwich, then climb out of the window




GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2010)

sane, chest paneling up like a roman fucking centurian, thanks for asking. 

when I become Gear-Master, you will be pissing in your panties.


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2010)

LMFAO, that picture is of such a not big LOL

I do like that you post real pics and are happy with what you have and where you are headed.. Lets Jerk off together one day.. 

But i'm a fatty.. I have a pic that Jay used to JO to, but idk if you wanna see it ... 

8====D


----------



## independent (Mar 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Shoulda done that!  Next time!  She had a few extra pounds on her.  That was kinda disappointing.  But, this was the first one I've had that literally wanted to be sprayed up.  I've never met a chick that was into that.  Most of'em are all about grabbing a towel as soon as you pull out. I just worry that this one is the clingy sort.  Afterward, she was all about that cuddling and lovey dovey bullshit.



Nice job on tapping that!  I was fucking the wife the other night and she doesnt care if I spray her up, but I have never cum on her face, didnt think she was down for it. So I told her Im gonna cum on your face, she said ok. Im saying to myself wtf you little slut. So afterwards I told her I give you credit cause I never thought you were down for that. She wont swallow though. So I told her yesterday I want a bj so I can cum on your face again, she said whatever makes you happy. Good girl. I need to think of some more nasty things to do with her.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 21, 2010)

Score!  Congrats on wrapping things up and closing the deal!  I told ya how it makes no diff what they say, they pretty much all like to get freaky when it comes right down to it.  Now that you closed one deal, your confidence level will end up spilling over into the other efforts and you'll end up hitting more of them.

That being said, it's gonna take some work for me to be put in my place, despite what the Cap't. thinks.  I do my share of deal closing.  Roids, tell her you wanna hit it again but wanna do a facial this time.  I bet donuts to dollars she'd let you do it AND take a pic "not to share w/ anyone else".


----------



## independent (Mar 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Im always suspect of new shit. Like...Where is she learning it from? Id call Joey Greco to find out WTF is going on.



Nothing is suspect. I think we are just both getting older and getting hornier. With kids around alone time is slim.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm gonna have to break-up with my chick soon.......I can't be locked down with Summer right around the corner........Milfs are already starting to filter in at the pool.......looks like alot of younger ones this year


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2010)

I"M NOT NEARING JOSH STATUS!

Just hit up Chest and Triceps... and they are sore as fuck! 115lbs on the Tricep extension! 

finally repped 240 x 8 today! attempted 280lbs, but couldn't do it


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2010)

That was the first time any chick actually wanted to be a load canvas.  I've never met a chick who'd do anything like that, aside from a coupla swallowerd and even those seem few and far betwitched.  Well, it's onto the gilf.  I gotta lunch date with this new chick, who's only 33, but looks and acts like she's about 23 tops.   Should be interesting.  She's by far the hottest one yet (non milf/gilf status).  She seems like she's looking for long-term/love kinda bullshit.  I'll be glad to love on her some if that's what it takes to make her a load canvas a few times till the wife comes back (if she's coming back).


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You must of forgotten to down your BA smoothie is probably why. Havent you learned anything from our resident non-bigs?



Only thing I had for Pre w/o was a Protein shake an hour before.

I'm gonna do some Yard work a lil later in exchange for some Booze food and maybe a few $


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That was the first time any chick actually wanted to be a load canvas.  I've never met a chick who'd do anything like that, aside from a coupla swallowerd and even those seem few and far betwitched.  Well, it's onto the gilf.  I gotta lunch date with this new chick, who's only 33, but looks and acts like she's about 23 tops.   Should be interesting.  She's by far the hottest one yet (non milf/gilf status).  She seems like she's looking for long-term/love kinda bullshit.  I'll be glad to love on her some if that's what it takes to make her a load canvas a few times till the wife comes back (if she's coming back).



Most won't come out and request a facial.  But if you let them know how hot you think it is, they'll go w/ it.

Saney, maybe you could do another round of mdrol and letro since you seem to have hit a plateau on your strength gains.  I'm 2 weeks out of PCT and still gaining strength so I guess I'll just continue doing what works.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 21, 2010)

Saney said:


> Only thing I had for Pre w/o was a Protein shake an hour before.
> 
> I'm gonna do some Yard work a lil later in exchange for some Booze food and maybe a few $




No pre-workout carbs?


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2010)

Not really, Just a good breakfast.


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2010)

15 Carbs in the Synthia thats about it


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2010)

And After I do this Job Interview and Piss test, i'll hit up some more Mdrol and get my bench up another 15 20lbs.. that'll make me happy


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

You not-bigs that have run Clen........do you prefer 1 week on then one week off or 2 on then 2 off??........running T3 all the way thru.


Geared, check PM for new junk pictorial.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 21, 2010)

Try some preworkout carbs in addition to the carb up breakfast.  I feel a significant difference in strength between carbs or no carbs.  Waxy maize, maltodextrin, etc.  A scoop or two before the gym helps a lot.

Speaking of clen, I see a lot of ppl talking about splitting clen into two daily doses.  Doesn't seem to make sense w/ the half life of clen being pretty long.  Why not stick to one dose a day?  I can see if the dose is pretty high, but when dosages are low I wonder how effective it is to split that low dose.


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2010)

I did it 2 weeks on, 2 off. i only ran it at 100mcg ED  pretty mild

But i'll try some Dextrose in my shake next time... maybe some Beta Alanine @ 3g's?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 21, 2010)

Saney said:


> I did it 2 weeks on, 2 off. i only ran it at 100mcg ED  pretty mild
> 
> But i'll try some Dextrose in my shake next time... maybe some Beta Alanine @ 3g's?



Don't knock it til ya rock it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2010)

I hear clen gives ya some insomnia and makes your heart pound like a mfer durante the day.  Fuck that shit.  Most of the blubs I've known who'ved used it dropped a few pounds of fat, but pretty much remained blubs before, during, and after the cycle.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 21, 2010)

I haven't used clen yet but plan to soon.  Albuterol was mild but worked well enough for me.  A lot of guys swear by clen, though so I'm hoping it's effective.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I hear clen gives ya some insomnia and makes your heart pound like a mfer durante the day. Fuck that shit. Most of the blubs I've known who'ved used it dropped a few pounds of fat, but pretty much remained blubs before, during, and after the cycle.


 
Well, I'm not blubbed for one.......just gonna chisel down a little......I've been bulking for what seems an eternity.......should'nt lose much muscle as I'll be running Test 750/wk........and yes, it is quite uncomfortable sometimes...I'm only taking 80mcg/day and I got shakes pretty good and body temp way up........Heart pounding pretty good.......One week deep and liking the look, but the sides are pretty brutal........I need to be as chiseled as possible if I'm gonna have any chance with these GILFS....


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

Werd.......you can spray those glasses up good, but it would be hard to see your splooge in that white hair.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> And after AP she could bake you a tray of cookies and knit a little sweater for your junk. Plus you could hit her up for that pension dough and buy more gears. I totally get where Roids is coming from now.


 






Check PM for different variation of the Fu Man Chu


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Morning sipperz! One bible thumper AP'd!  This broad likes talking nasty too! She was all like "so where do you wanna cum?" She actually wanted me to pull out, straddle her, and spray up her rack. That shit was friggin wild. It took about two hours before she was up for it. She tried to resist for a while and was all like "I'm trying not to be bad." I was like WTF? Anyhoo, overall it was some good AP. She's all about fourplay and talking all nasty during AP, which was pretty hot. No problem going str8 from PTM. So, definitely a fun time.
> 
> Time to focus on the gilf for next weekend hopefully.


 
 very nice!!!

Did she give you a taste of her communion wafer?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That was the first time any chick actually wanted to be a load canvas. I've never met a chick who'd do anything like that, aside from a coupla swallowerd and even those seem few and far betwitched. Well, it's onto the gilf. I gotta lunch date with this new chick, who's only 33, but looks and acts like she's about 23 tops. Should be interesting. She's by far the hottest one yet (non milf/gilf status). She seems like she's looking for long-term/love kinda bullshit. I'll be glad to love on her some if that's what it takes to make her a load canvas a few times till the wife comes back (if she's coming back).


 
The thing is that you shouldn't ask. Just pull out and spray up their stomach and tits or ass. What are they gonna do? Leave? It's a win/win!

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 21, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> The thing is that you shouldn't ask. Just pull out and spray up their stomach and tits or ass. What are they gonna do? Leave? It's a win/win!
> 
> GICH!



One bitch, I asked if I could cum on her face.  She said no, but on her hand was cool.  So, she puts her hand RIGHT by her face!  Ooops!!!  I "missed" the hand and splattered her face.  She got up and stormed out.  Funniest part was we had met a couple weeks earlier at a club and exchanged names.  That night we ran into each other there again and she was like "Hey John" when she saw me.  I didn't bother to correct her, so as she stormed out she was like "You're just like all the other guys, John!".  LOL


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't see what the big deal is.  Just don't blind me, please.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> And after AP she could bake you a tray of cookies and knit a little sweater for your junk. Plus you could hit her up for that pension dough and buy more gears. I totally get where Roids is coming from now.



Werd!  Nothing like a chick who can give you a gummy then bake you a meatloaf.  You can even rape her without a roofie and she won't remember shit the next day. 

One funny thing I've noticed is that once they're 45+, they be havin to put on their glasses to read the menu.  Most of us use glasses or contacts for distance, but those glifs literally put on glasses to read up close.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Most of us use glasses or contacts for distance, but those glifs literally put on glasses to read up close.


 

I put on glasses to read up close.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I put on glasses to read up close.



Werd!  I wasn't sure if it was more like 45+, rather than 50+.  Sorry.  Original post has been corrected for age.  GYCH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I put on glasses to read up close.


 
then quit the LHJO


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

.............It's true knigg........right after 40 I went blind.......I could see perfect til I was like 41......Now I can't see shit


I need some Mary Jane for my cataracts........






YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

How much fukkin' coffee you drink, knigglet??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> How much fukkin' coffee you drink, knigglet??


 

Alot my nigga i live off of it....love the jamacia blue beans


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Its probably orange pekoe tea. Limey bastards!


 
no a limey you slackjaw faggot


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>


 
now go drink some earl grey...


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

No need for  when your taking Clen............................


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

375mg of Test E is just begging to be pinned.........whatever should I do?


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2010)

just pin?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> 375mg of Test E is just begging to be pinned.........whatever should I do?


 
a little beta-al and you'll be megajacked


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 21, 2010)

Darjeeling FTW.

Protein is a placebo.  Stopping eating it.  It will never get you jacked.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh!  You are all tea ignorant.  White.  Preferably organic.  Then you don't need protein, BA, test, clen or ANY of that shit.  Or even vitamins C or V.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 21, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Oh!  You are all tea ignorant.  White.  Preferably organic.  Then you don't need protein, BA, test, clen or ANY of that shit.  Or even vitamins C or V.



The only non-placebos are weed and pain meds.  Those definitely get you jacked and tan.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Al, Bret Michaels is on The Apprentice.
> 
> Just Thought id let you know....




Did I just hear a girly squeal?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> 375mg of Test E is just begging to be pinned.........whatever should I do?



You still can't pin yourself?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 21, 2010)

Speaking of reality shows, the kid I went to school w/ got the boot on  Shear Genius last week.  I was kinda hoping he'd win.  Made the top 5,  anyway.  He can still win 10k if he gets the most votes for fan  favorite, so anyone who feels like helping out, vote for Brian on  bravotv.com.

On the AP front, just got a text from my redhead regular saying "I need a  fix.", plus have plans to nail the new local I mentioned from OBC on  Thurs.  Could be a pretty nice week.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

WTF??? I pinn myself all the time, well, 'cept when the chick does it


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2010)

Decided to go negro tonight. Drinking one of these. I don't see how the negros drink this shit. I've buzzing pretty nice 2/3 of the way through this fucker.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2010)

Damn knig.  What possessed you to buy that shit?  I'm feeling all high society over here with my natties now.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

Chase that fukker with one of these, Willy........


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh Al, I'm way ahead of you son. I've got one of these in the fridge......


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Oh Al, I'm way ahead of you son. I've got one of these in the fridge......


 

Holy fuck!!!!!!!

You're gonna need some Ambien to hit the rack tonight


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2010)

Good thing it's still early. I stay up to 1am or so anyway.

Went to get some chink food earlier. While I was waiting I walked down the street to the licker store and figure why not pick up some ghetto shit to drink.

Haven't drank in a while.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Haven't drank in a while.


 




Anyhoo, Chink food sounds good right now, but think I'll Q a fat New York Steak with baked tater after I pinn gear.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2010)

Good shit. Q it up. 

I got boneless ribs, love the chink ribs. Only ate half though. I'll probably plow it later before bed. 

Watching some UFC shit right now. Some  nig against some white guy. Fucking nothing else on TV.

Oh and women are cunts.

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Oh and women are cunts.
> 
> GICH!


 
You just had this Epiphany?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh I've known all along. Just some days it becomes rather apparent. 

This watermelon Four drink tastes pretty good.

I can only imagine having a party with bitches and getting a ton of these cans and pouring them into some huge punch bowl and making them drink it. 

Panties would be off in about an hour tops.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Oh I've known all along. Just some days it becomes rather apparent.
> 
> This watermelon Four drink tastes pretty good.
> 
> ...


 

Panties would be off even quicker if Everclear was in the punch bowl.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2010)

Werd! Fortify this shit with some Everclear.


----------



## independent (Mar 21, 2010)

White mans malt liquor.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

Mickey's is the shit........used to pound those in High School all the time......Got you buzzed quick cuz you could pound those fuckers fast


375 mg Test E absorbing in my glutes right now........time to go pik up a steak


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> YouTube Video


 
I saw those kniggs at Mammoth Mountain at the ski lodge........was fuckin' awesome in the mosh pitt........me and my boy(who was 6'-4") were just crushing fools.......I'll admit, I took some good hits, though......Good fuckin' times


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, Jump Around was sick..........Damm I miss those days........Thanks for making me all nostalgic, Geared.......


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I bet the place went nuts during Jump around.
> 
> You ever go to the St. Pattys Day parade in NY, Will?
> 
> ...


 
Never been to the one in NYC. Just the one here in Motown and Hoboken and one year West Orange.

The problem is the NYC one is during the week. Well whenever the 17th is. 

They're all drunkfests for sure. 

The more I read about Ireland the more I want to go there. Those fuckers drink. Sounds like good times.

I'll probably clean up in the AP department too. I hear that the bitches love dark hair/tanned skin in Europe.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

Big ass 1-1/2 b New York on da Q right now..........the smell is giving me wood


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2010)

damn, this melanton-II's got me cracking woods 24/7 . . back at work, had to strap the fishstick down on my leg!

 been dosing 1.5mg per day . . lol, got a pretty good tan too. Gonna back it off to weekly shots now. 

Milfie txt me last night. . . she's now running dom shows, one guy got outta hand so she wants me to 'run security' for her . . lol, gonna see her beat the shit out of notBigs!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2010)

Careful on that melanotan. You'll be a negro before you know it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2010)

lol, will my nose flatten and widen? Will I grow massive ju-ju lips? Will I loose the desire to work???

Answer me goddam it!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2010)

More importantly.........Will you inherit a mammoth sized snake?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2010)

Only if you stack some beta alanine with some AAKG!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 21, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> damn, this melanton-II's got me cracking woods 24/7 . . back at work, had to strap the fishstick down on my leg!
> 
> been dosing 1.5mg per day . . lol, got a pretty good tan too. Gonna back it off to weekly shots now.
> 
> Milfie txt me last night. . . she's now running dom shows, one guy got outta hand so she wants me to 'run security' for her . . lol, gonna see her beat the shit out of notBigs!



What'd I tell ya?  That stuff is golden!

Mickey's is dem stuff, too.  I used to hang w/ some dems back in like 7th and 8th grade.  They would drink Mickey's, but Schlitz Bull and Red Bull were the main things.  Thunderbird was big, too.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 22, 2010)

O Geared One.  I been pinning my trenE/testE 1xwk each.  I been reading that it should be split up and pinned 2xwk.  You got any thoughts on this?


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2010)

I had an awful but exciting dream last night.

If anyone can guess what it was, you'll get a special prize!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 22, 2010)

Jay and I held you down and corn holed you like there was no tomorrow, whilst you jerked yourself into a frenzy?


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2010)

LOL Close... but no..


----------



## independent (Mar 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> LOL Close... but no..



so he was correct on the buttfucking?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2010)

I know! You were funneling semen and couldn't get enough of it?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 22, 2010)

You made one of those semen omelettes and it was the best thing you ever put into your mouth?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 22, 2010)

No SFW today.  I gotta fever of 99 and a buncha sinus and chest congestion with fatigue.  I guess it won't hurt to put off legz till tomorrow.  I gotta get on some more antibiotics.  This shit blows ballz.  I keep getting better, then someone else comes by with some kinda fukkin bug and gets me all tore up again.

Speakin' of getting huge tho.  Got 10 bottles of CJC & 5 bottles of GHRP-6 on the way.  I figure I might as well milk this cycle for all it's worth since It'll be the last one for a while.  I'll just crooze on 250mg testE for a while afterward.


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2010)

Ya'll was wrong on the dream.. too bad, was a great surprise!

Anyhow, I'll be getting my ten day Anadrol supply in soon. So that'll get me mega jacked and Tan.

I took Josh's advice on adding some Carbs to my Pre W/O shake; about 30grams worth.
Maybe i'll do an extra 2 reps?

got my salad tossed last night.. Hard to beat a good rimjob nowadays.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 22, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> I had an awful but exciting dream last night.
> 
> If anyone can guess what it was, you'll get a special prize!



You were AP'ing LW (no reach around) and made him give you all the $$$ he had scammed and all the gears he had on hand?


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2010)

LW is a gay guy pretending to be a girl??? EWWWW


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 22, 2010)

pretty sure he means lonewolf and not little wing, you stupid jew....but yeah that would be pretty gross if little wing were really like some 400lb fat bastard beating off to all these dudes on here jocking after her.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2010)

I want to see more of Kathy's bombs!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 22, 2010)

Can't w8 to get back on the 'tides!  I feel a helluva lot more and swole and cut with them tides.  It seems like once I stopped, I started to accumul8 more fat in the midsection or sum10.  I just felt more lean whilst on the tides.  I think I might go 2mg cjc/wk this time.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 22, 2010)

The bible thumper is all calling me baby and shit and she wants me to cum in her place again on wednesday so she can cook for me and watch a flick together.  She's all like "I wanna cook 4U, rub your shoulders, and just take care of ya in every way."  It's kinda nice, but scary also.  In the meantime, gonna take out this little young non milf hottie manana night.  This one seems all innocent.  We'll see.


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2010)

Let her cook for ya... This time spray up her face. Maybe she'll think twice about rubbing your shoulders!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 22, 2010)

I just might do that.  That's sum10 I've never done before, except to myself when I leaned down too far.  I can see how a chick might dig it.

This broads a little red.  She's all talking about how she wants to take me on a romantic outing, canoeing, fishing, skeet shooting, and then sleeping under the stars and shit.  IDK about that outdoors stuff.  I guess I should be into all that shit.  She's def got more Bama in her than me.


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2010)

WTF?

First off, never stare down the barrel of your own shotgun.. 2nd, her wanting to get sprayed up won't last for ever, so take advantage of the "Opportunidad"

Last but not least, Peptides are for not bigs like Josh and Jake...


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I just might do that. That's sum10 I've never done before, except to myself when I leaned down too far. I can see how a chick might dig it.


 
You gotta be kidding me??

You've never sprayed up a chick's face before..........????

Ever since the first time I did it back in College, I'm always aiming at the face whether they want it or not........sumtimes they're pissed, and sumtimes they dig it.......who cares anyway once you spray em....


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Saney, what up with you pissing everybody off over in the "World Pharma Bump" thread?........You best be careful of the ban-stick, knigg.


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2010)

lol i LOVE shooting girls in the face when they hate it or don't expect it. Almost nothing better really.

I always set women up with, "Let me shoot it in your mouth" Then I aim it up a few degrees then BLAST!!! If you're lucky or a good enough shot, you'll hit her dead center!!!!

I need to ask my gf if i can do that next time  I miss it


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey Saney, what up with you pissing everybody off over in the "World Pharma Bump" thread?........You best be careful of the ban-stick, knigg.



Yea i know dude, they deleted my posts and shit.. I'd hate to get banned over some faggot like Juggs or his other gay friend I PM'ed about raping his kids or w/e... what a bunch of fucking pussys

But thanks for watching out for me Bundy <3


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 22, 2010)

If you get banned here, the only place they'll take your ass is over at rotten.com or sum10.

Nah, I never had a chick who wanted anything to do with semen, cept a coupla swallowers.  The rack spraying thing was a new experience.  The k..per was the only one who's ever wanted me to go backdoor.  I've had a couple who loved to suck cock and swallow, but never showed interest in being sprayed up.  I just assumed that was sum10 that only went down in the pr0n films.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> lol i LOVE shooting girls in the face when they hate it or don't expect it. Almost nothing better really.
> 
> I always set women up with, "Let me shoot it in your mouth" Then I aim it up a few degrees then BLAST!!! If you're lucky or a good enough shot, you'll hit her dead center!!!!
> 
> I need to ask my gf if i can do that next time  I miss it



I actually repped Saney for this one.  Roids, you'd be surprised how many women will take a face shot if you express interest.  They want to please you most of the time and if you show that you're really into it a lot of them will go w/ it.  I almost always do facials.  It's kinda my signature.

Funny facial story.  At my first bukkake party a few yrs. ago I blasted the shit out of this girl's face w/ a ridiculous load.  Tank, the black guy I've mentioned jokingly said "Damn...what the HELL did she do to you???!".  Actually, the guy that used to run the kansasfacials site has been talking about doing parties again.

He used to get all kinds of hot girls to do parties.  For one thing, he's a serious big, is like 42 but looks 30 or so, is a bouncer that works the door of a popular club, so he ends up talking to tons of girls there.  He just has a knack for talking them into shit.  I do alright, but this dude knows everyone, it seems like.

Roids, I know what you mean about 'tides.  I haven't really changed my routine or diet since I started using igf.  Weight has hovered right around where I fished the cycle but I look leaner in the stomach in the mirror.  I've been shaving it to do the pinning easier so that may contribute to a leaner look, but I'm pretty sure the 'tides have helped in that area.  Ppl. report a leaning out, anecdotally w/ igf, but the main benefit is the hyperplasia, or splitting of muscle cells so that you end up w/ more actual cells, more potential for growth beyond what you'd normally be able to achieve.  That's a longer term effect but an exciting prospect.

Sane, did the PWO carbs make any diff?  I'd probably use more than 30 grams unless you're cutting.  I remember hitting chest one day this Summer after having had a mostly protein, some carb meal, no pre workout carbs.  Just hit the gym on a whim since I was out.  Didn't have near the strength I normally do, so I'm convinced carbing up makes a big diff.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd like to do IGF-1, but that shit's spensive.  Hell, CJC/GHRP-6 together get costly pretty quick.  But, I figure with the increased GH during tren/test, it should help me blast this cycle to the next level, not to mention the ^ appetite.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh fuck.....you just opened up another can of worms........here we go


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2010)

Sane, you're getting shit deleted? Here???? You better lay off that beta-alanine bro. The Capt suggests a cheque drop / GHRP combo instead

roids, did you get those cheap fucks over at TruePep to sort you out? Im probably going to run some peptides on cruise mode. I got a credit at Sten, so will wait until the next ludicrous sale and load up.

Im still cracking inappropriate wood. This shit gotta stop. At least Im tan


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 22, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Sane, you're getting shit deleted? Here???? You better lay off that beta-alanine bro. The Capt suggests a cheque drop / GHRP combo instead
> 
> roids, did you get those cheap fucks over at TruePep to sort you out? Im probably going to run some peptides on cruise mode. I got a credit at Sten, so will wait until the next ludicrous sale and load up.
> 
> Im still cracking inappropriate wood. This shit gotta stop. At least Im tan



LOL...I warned you!  Now you see what I mean about it being way better than any vitamin for wood.  Do you notice a way increased libido w/ it, too?  I got that effect to where it was like I had an overwhelming urge to AP or JO just whenever.  Even times when sex was the last thing on my mind.  I think they have a 'tide that has that effect w/o the tannionjg if you ever wanna do a quick pin and be an animal on a particular night.  I forget the name of it but I may look into it just for fun.  I think ot's called PT something or other.

Roids, I have a bunch of it spare if you want a vial or two.  Let me know.  Got 'em chillin in the freezer. For convenience, I loaded up 3 syringes of it so I'm covered in advance for the next few workouts.  About to hit back tonight.  Increased my dosage of the dimeth from 17 to 25 to 35 mg. today.  I built it up slowly since I do it w/ around 300 mg. of caff just on workout days.  I've tolerated the previous doses well so I imagine this dose will work well.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2010)

melatanin II or whatever the fuck it's called has a delayed effect. It took 3 or 4 days to kick in the wood effect. I havent pinned for 2 days. Im not even thinking of AP, it's just wood.

But I like to pin. Those who dont pin are fags. You hear that saney?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 22, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> melatanin II or whatever the fuck it's called has a delayed effect. It took 3 or 4 days to kick in the wood effect. I havent pinned for 2 days. Im not even thinking of AP, it's just wood.
> 
> But I like to pin. Those who dont pin are fags. You hear that saney?



For me, I feel the effects usually within the hour.  I didn't get anything out of 1/4 mg. but 1/2 or 1 mg. I definitely get that effect.  The difference may be different suppliers and purity.  Hard to say.  I got my original stuff from Iron Dragon and it worked well.  I got my new supply from Sten, haven't used it yet.  I know ppl. that have and it's worked for them, so I'm assuming it will for me, too.  I think M2 is used a lot in Australia from what I read when I was originally looking into the stuff.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm gonna drop some loads on this one....


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks sprayable, Willy


Anyways........



Mammoth amounts of Q'ed Chicken Thighs and Merlot for tonight


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2010)

Just saw The Wrestler. Good movie but the ending was fucking gay.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd spray her.  Make her take pics post facial for the CT to review.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2010)

I like me some curvey ho's - do it for the Team willp


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2010)

curvy girls are my favorite.

and I heard the wrestler was a good movie..

right now I'm watching Ru Pauls Drag Race on showtime, then next is Nurse Jackie.. I love those shows!! 

P.S. There is this one drag queen that I wanna bang so bad!!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Looks sprayable, Willy
> 
> 
> Anyways........
> ...



Werd!  Spray it up knig!  She's built kinda like the bible thumper.  It was wierd being with a chick who's got some xtra poundage on her.  I haven't been with anything over about 130 in over 10 years.  The wife's only a buck and a quarter.  At one point, this broad was sitting in my lap and I had to get her up cuz my leg went to sleep.  But, she had big ole bombs that were fun to play with.  I coulda smothered in them things.  I'm used to just a handful.

Bang that drag queen saney!  I'll rep you for it if you'll post up some pics here.  If you're nervous, just talk to potentiallyfatal about it.  That's his bag.

BTW, got some nice hydrocodone cough syruop.  Took 3tsp and a coupla coldies and I'm digging it.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2010)

Attention all Not-Bigs........

My chick wants to know what is a good, cheap protein bar for ladys.......Low cal, low fat........I know summa u not bigs can be of assistance here


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2010)

She does have some bombage... me likes. 

26 too.


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't do protein bars.. But they do sell them with low cals and carbs.. I just don't know any off the top of my head.. Sorry

and Robert the mod gave me a warning for what I said to that dude.. He said other mods want me banned!! So I told him I was sorry and that I'd suck him for another chance... Well, I'm still here!!

now I need a chaser..

and I'll post some pics of that drag queen I wanna bang.. Mmm mmm so hot


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2010)

what did you say to get the warning?

edit: What Robert should have done is remove all your rep points and change your name to _"The Anus Whisperer"_

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> what did you say to get the warning?
> 
> edit: What Robert should have done is remove all your rep points and change your name to "S-anus"
> 
> GICH!


 

He was fukkin' with bigs in the Anabolic Zone.......Saney likes to fukk with biggs for some reason.......not sure why.....


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

That one's got extra pounds on her?  I want to see what you guys consider too skinny.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> He was fukkin' with bigs in the Anabolic Zone.......Saney likes to fukk with biggs for some reason.......not sure why.....


 
makes sense. that's why that little bitch tries to fukk with the Capt . . he knows who next in line to join the ranks


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> That one's got extra pounds on her? I want to see what you guys consider too skinny.


 
I don't think she's got a few extra pounds. Looks pretty average to me. 

I cannot stand thin skinny girls. No body whatsoever.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I don't think she's got a few extra pounds. Looks pretty average to me.
> 
> I cannot stand thin skinny girls. No body whatsoever.


 
I'm with Willy..........that shit is totally sprayable........course the female BB ima try to AP is hard as a rock.........not really my type, but have to do it just to do it.........hope it doesn't feel like fuckin' a dude.........I guess Saney would know

Anyway, do it up,Willy........I likey dem bombs


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I don't think she's got a few extra pounds. Looks pretty average to me.
> 
> I cannot stand thin skinny girls. No body whatsoever.


 
+1 on that. Skinny bitches are for closet homos


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2010)

Why haven't we seen Kathy's bombs yet?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Why haven't we seen Kathy's bombs yet?



You weren't paying attention.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 22, 2010)

I def prefer curvy ones.  gotta have bombs but GOTTA have ass.  That's non-negotiable.  Eyes are another thing that does it for me.  A combo of all three and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> You weren't paying attention.


 
Oh come on girl, you didn't show any bombs. 

We need more than 2 inches of cleavage. You can do it!

How about a picture of you in some kind of thin tank top with no bra underneath.

Thanks!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, the last broad we allowed on the CT got her complete kit off, and even allowed one of the Team to AP her up the shitter!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree, we need a better Bird pic.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2010)

He's still got it.






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2010)

Angus was the best........






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2010)

dude, ACDC just been playing around Aus. Awesome concerts!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> yeah, the last broad we allowed on the CT got her complete kit off, and even allowed one of the Team to AP her up the shitter!



Yeah... and I think I actually heard the rest of that story.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Yeah... and I think I actually heard the rest of that story.


 
so you know the expectations, yet continue to flaunt a disregard for our cultural requirements?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You guys are a bunch of Knob strangling not-bigs!
> 
> And kathybird is a Fat 'mo named mike or some shit. Def not a braud.
> 
> ...



aww.  Poor Dick is having a bad day.   And  you busted me, I'm a dude.  Want a hug?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2010)

> The mods are all cool as hell. Just keep the retarded shit in anything goes.


 
+100 . .  take a trip back to AM, or that faggottry shithole BNut which Josh loves so dearly . .  nothing but placebo hype and wankestry

IM fucking rocks!~


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> so you know the expectations, yet continue to flaunt a disregard for our cultural requirements?



... and yet I see no pictures of junk here.  Despite CT denizens' hints that the menfolk are sending each other junk pics.  


.... which leads me to my former conclusion.  Y'all really like each other.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2010)

rip Karla G


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> ... and yet I see no pictures of junk here. Despite CT denizens' hints that the menfolk are sending each other junk pics.
> 
> 
> .... which leads me to my former conclusion. Y'all really like each other.


 
conclude what you like Bruce. . . the fact of the matter is you do not have the clearance to access said junk pics. We have not yet decided whether DRSE needs another chick or not. Little Wing might get a look in, due to her healthy obsession with arse raping.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

So now I come to yet another realization, thanks to my amateur dabbling in pop psychology... by demanding pictures of female anatomy, you are in fact covering up a deep lack of self confidence and what you REALLY want is for females who venture into the CT to beg for cell images of your manhood, attesting that she needs said blurry renderings to masturbate to completeness so she can fall asleep.

Well, I have always wanted to help my fellow human beings.  Consider yourself begged.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> conclude what you like Bruce. . . the fact of the matter is you do not have the clearance to access said junk pics. We have not yet decided whether DRSE needs another chick or not. Little Wing might get a look in, due to her healthy obsession with arse raping.




No, it's Mike.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

I still have not figured out what the hell DRSE stands for.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2010)

lol, we are all perverted Effers . .that's no secret. Hell, Sane even eats scat. 

So naturally, any chance to refill the wank-bank with new LHJO material is welcome. 

Why the hell else would we be asking to see your bits?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> lol, we are all perverted Effers . .that's no secret. Hell, Sane even eats scat.
> 
> So naturally, any chance to refill the wank-bank with new LHJO material is welcome.
> 
> Why the hell else would we be asking to see your bits?




Spoken like a true sailor.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

Y'all are fun to fuck with.


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2010)

Nurse Jackie Rules!!! The first show of the second season started last night.. The pharmacist she was fucking OD'ed on some pills!!

And my g/f got me watching that Ru Paul show. And one of the gay dudes on here looks like a girl 100% when in drag... I'd hit it and deny it, then wash it off with a bottle of Hennessy.

I dont eat fucking SCAT!

I wanna see more of Bruce's tits or Mike or w/e it is... I just wanna meet up and have butt sex with you.

I'm gonna up my Pre W/O carbs to 40 next time. And recently I haven't been using Caffeine, Aspirin, Ephedrine, or anything. Sometimes I like SFW without it.

I'm fixin to win 30million dollars from the Mega Million game.. then I could afford a Clean Thread Cruise and smoke some Weed'age and show you why I'm retarded.

And the Big Day is tomorrow! I gotta leave my house around 5:50am... which means I gotta wake up much earlier than that to get ready.. So I gotta go Nite Nite early.. If i'm lucky i'll get a blow job before my 8 hour Phase 1 & 2 filtering Process

I took a dump this morning.. Kinda burned a little because I think i have a Hemorrhoid forming or sum10... 

I'm debating on whether I should wear my Pink underwear for good luck tomorrow... haven't decided yet.

I played a shitty game of chess yesterday.. and at one moment during the game, it looked like the formation of the piece on the board said "Nigger"

I promised Robert a BJ and that I'd be nice from now on if he didnt ban me..  so i'm good to go now.. I'll save all the gay/fucked up trash for this Anything Goes Wonderland.

Camera shop, yet again, put another 3 week delay on my cam.. Gears will be all gone before I can snap a photo for ya's 

I think someone should make a mIRC channel or something so I could call one of you faggots a NOT BIG in instant chat.. maybe i could talk Roids into some Cyber Duel LHJO??

Oh and the answer to what my dream is, I was in the bedroom with my girlfriend, I pulled my dick out and told her to suck it... She said no and told me to suck it.. I told her I couldn't reach.. She said "give it a try" so I tried and was like "whoa, i can suck my own dick!"



No need for a coffee response you cock suckers, i got ya covered


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 23, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> So now I come to yet another realization, thanks to my amateur dabbling in pop psychology... by demanding pictures of female anatomy, you are in fact covering up a deep lack of self confidence and what you REALLY want is for females who venture into the CT to beg for cell images of your manhood, attesting that she needs said blurry renderings to masturbate to completeness so she can fall asleep.
> 
> Well, I have always wanted to help my fellow human beings. Consider yourself begged.


 
Typical female thinking. Men aren't that complicated.

We just like seeing pictures of tits!

GICH!


----------



## independent (Mar 23, 2010)

Saney said:


> Oh and the answer to what my dream is, I was in the bedroom with my girlfriend, I pulled my dick out and told her to suck it... She said no and told me to suck it.. I told her I couldn't reach.. She said "give it a try" so I tried and was like "whoa, i can suck my own dick!"



Sure it was a dream?


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Sure it was a dream?



I'm sure. I woke up in such excitement that I elbowed my girlfriend in the head and woke her up.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 23, 2010)

Wus'sup jewbags!  Good SFLegz w/o this am.  Total of 20 sets on quads.  Got up 5 billz on the hack squat for 7 reps on set #5.  This test/tren is kicking in nicely.  So much tailpipe in the gym this morning that I had to rub one out in the restroom b4 leaving.  

I sposed to go out with this little 33yo 2nite.  I'm not expecting AP first date, but I'm certain I can make it happen after 2-3 dates with this one.  She's looking for love clearly, but I can tell she's not too bright at all and def the most hottest one I been out wid so far since I started the whole infidelity thing.  She's a hot little blondie, but real innocent like.  She kept asking me what I look for in a chick and was I still attracted to asian broads (cuz she's very un-asian LOL).  If I play it right, I prolly could get into her pants a lil 2nite, we'll see.  If we get to the 3rd date and there's no AP, I'll have to hit up the capt/rapist for some advices.  I've always had a hard time staying hard whilst she's fighting and scratching and shit.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 23, 2010)

Saney said:


> I'm sure. I woke up in such excitement that I elbowed my girlfriend in the head and woke her up.



You still got that bj pic?  You exposed your junk in that one.  Post it up for Kathy/Bruce.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2010)

Bruce LOL......


Supppp Kneeeeeeeeegroooooowwwwss!!!!!!

Ravioli and Merlot for Lunchy

Now I gotta go on a job walk at Aerojet where they make missiles and bombs and shit

Easter sale coming next week at Innovative Peptides.......just got an e-mail from the Admin.......Liquid C for $20 and all kinds of other crazy deals


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Bruce LOL......
> 
> 
> Supppp Kneeeeeeeeegroooooowwwwss!!!!!!
> ...



How much VitC for $20???


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You still got that bj pic?  You exposed your junk in that one.  Post it up for Kathy/Bruce.



Bj Pic?

I used to have one, but something happened to my email and EVERYTHING got deleted.. i had some super material over the years.

But I just had some Ravioli's and a glass of Cognac

I'm SOOO Nervous about my big day tomorrow... I hope everything goes right.. If it does, I might celebrate with some Oral steroids or sum10..


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> How much VitC for $20???



I didn't think their Vit. C was all that effective.  It was hit or miss for me.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll stick with chemone.  Their VitC gives mad wood.  In fact, I'll prolly go 4 VitV next time.  I don't need it to last for 3 days, just long enough to get the job done.

Sane, I'll see if I can find the bj pic on my PC.  I saved it cuz it was weird how your cock totally dwarfed his.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2010)

A fucking bomb just hit me. .  I realised due to holidays I wont have no AP for a month, unless some random swings along . .  so much LHJO . . . I got all these gears staring at me . .  all my mates are on it  . . I shoulda just started, then pinned like a gram to last me 2 weeks on holiday


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> How much VitC for $20???


 
30ml vial......25mg/ml

Tastes like straight vodka, but gave me mad wood....I musta got a strong batch or sum10.........I'll take my chances again

What up with the Holidays? I'm confused, why no AP for a month?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2010)

Im off across the 7 seas to visit grandparents . .  I dont know any chicks over there, and not going to fly across borders with Gears!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Im off across the 7 seas to visit grandparents . . I dont know any chicks over there, and not going to fly across borders with Gears!


 
Sorry brah..........Maybe Saney can lend you the Roids doll for a couple weeks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Sorry brah..........Maybe Saney can lend you the Roids doll for a couple weeks.


 
thanks man . .  I could always rape someone if it gets too much


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2010)

NO DOLL FOR NOT BIGS!!!


----------



## independent (Mar 23, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Im off across the 7 seas to visit grandparents . .  I dont know any chicks over there, and not going to fly across borders with Gears!



Maybe your grandparents have some friends you could hook up with. Ask roids for some gilf tips.

GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 23, 2010)

Maybe you call pull a Roids and ask the grandparents if they have any friends for ya. 



GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 23, 2010)

Leave the roids doll alone goddammit!!!   I can fukkin feel every stroke!

As for hooking up with grannies parent, that ain't such a bad idear!  If she's 80+, she'll never even know she's been AP'd.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Leave the roids doll alone goddammit!!!  I can fukkin feel every stroke!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 23, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> thanks man . .  I could always rape someone if it gets too much



I wonder if you can order roofies for "research purposes".


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 23, 2010)

Wish I had some herb. 

They should sell research p-rips...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 23, 2010)

Why not hit up some hook up sites and search for women in their area?   You see ads all the time w/ ppl. "In town for a few days and looking for  some company".  Give that a try and see what happens.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I wonder if you can order roofies for "research purposes".


 
sure thing, I have a Hamster called sane. I do all types of research on it


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> wish i had some herb.
> 
> They should sell research p-rips...


 
+ 1,000,000


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> sure thing, I have a Hamster called sane. I do all types of research on it


 
I hope you don't give it roofies


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm surprised Willp hasn't responded with a  in the "America is messed up" thread.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2010)

I strategically shave it, give it roofies and vitc, then tie it to a pole, strip it naked, then pay some hobo to coat it's junk with dog food. The humiliation alone is overwhelming!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I strategically shave it, give it roofies and vitc, then tie it to a pole, strip it naked, then pay some hobo to coat it's junk with dog food. The humiliation alone is overwhelming!


 
Roofies and Vit C??

Your confusing the fuck out of Saney the rat.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm starting to dig the CT...

Where do yall get your research chems? I need aromasin, vit c & maybe some mt-2. I'm trying to get jacked & tan but I don't want to pay for shipping 2-3 different places...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I'm starting to dig the CT...
> 
> Where do yall get your research chems? I need aromasin, vit c & maybe some mt-2. I'm trying to get jacked & tan but I don't want to pay for shipping 2-3 different places...


 
welcome aboard Buzzard . .  I just picked up a bunch of all that at stenlabs, they have some crazy sales all the time. melantan-II is good JO-tan 'tides


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 24, 2010)

Sten for the win.


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2010)

woke up at 4am.. Just got out of the shower, now I'm sippin on some  

about to have some Not Big brekkie.. I'll have my girl take a pic of me in my new suit so yall can wish you were me for the day.. Or not

I had a dream last night I was a hampster and that some girly chested Not Big was raping me... Wtf?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 24, 2010)

In this all day evaluation deal, I sure hope they don't analyze your dreams.  If so, Sane is already driving home as I type.  I guess he could always apply for a position w/ the Men in Black.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Miss Daisy is Hawwwt.


 
It's the fishing hat that completes the look........sooooo hawwwtt


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Oh, Fa sho!
> 
> She looks a bit like Sophia from Golden Girls.
> 
> _*"Picture it...Sicily...1925"*_


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd tear that wrinkly ass up!  

Dude, just ordered 100 A-bombs to sprinkle atop this here cycle!

Fixin to head to the bible thumper's pad for some AP and she wants to SFW wid me.  Hopefully, it'll be a PWO SFW session, since it's chest/tris day.

Gears!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm surprised Willp hasn't responded with a  in the "America is messed up" thread.


 
I know better than to even open threads that are remotely associated with politics.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

Had a good lunch today. Met up with the chick I posted the picture of.

We work close to each other so we met up at a parking lot. I was in the back seat waiting for her. She rolls up, jumps in and a minute later we're going at it. She starts sucking me off (which was awesome, trying hard not to bust). Then I get her to sit on my cock and like a minute later I get her off me and bust in her mouth.

I didn't JO yesterday so that's why I busted so fast. Worked great though.


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 24, 2010)

how the fuck are you and niagra fucking chicks in the back seat of cars?  Ive tried that and it always ends up just pissin me off cuz there no room for shit!  especially with a "curvy" girl like that.....


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)

WTF?????  In a parking lot???

What kinda Hoes are these that you guys are hooking up with? 

She hops in the back seat,  you get a blower, then AP, bust one in her mouth, and then she just leaves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway....nice work.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

Hoes that put out! Met her online. Chatted up and shit. Discussed how close we work to each other and we should do "lunch". That's how it works son.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 24, 2010)

... SUVs.  More room.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

Good call Bombs. You should come over with your SUV/Minivan and we'll test out the interior space.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 24, 2010)

lol.  I have a VW golf.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)

You and Bruce would rip up that GOLF.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 24, 2010)

Mike, dammit.  It's Mike.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

Imagine fucking in a Smart Car? I think it's damn near impossible!


----------



## independent (Mar 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Imagine fucking in a Smart Car? I think it's damn near impossible!



I dont think your girl would even fit in a smart car.


----------



## dayday87 (Mar 24, 2010)

MY NIGGAHS, what the fuck is up? Whatever happened to fucking PF and his crazy ass storys? You nigs need to step it up, this lame shit bout hooking up with girls off the net then showing no proof is getting old . and yes i got plenty of storys to give once i get started on this yager ill post them up.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I dont think your girl would even fit in a smart car.


 
Word me either for that matter.


----------



## independent (Mar 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Word me either for that matter.



lol.


----------



## dayday87 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nigs I need some advice like NOW. I'm up a the cabin by myself for the rest of the week, and have an AP opportunity but she has a nice ass body, but ugly ass face and is a red head. Im deciding if I should meet up for a couple drinks then bring back to the cabin for AP, or go bar hoping and probably just get wasted and not land any AP. WHATS THE DEAL YO?


----------



## independent (Mar 24, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Nigs I need some advice like NOW. I'm up a the cabin by myself for the rest of the week, and have an AP opportunity but she has a nice ass body, but ugly ass face and is a red head. Im deciding if I should meet up for a couple drinks then bring back to the cabin for AP, or go bar hoping and probably just get wasted and not land any AP. WHATS THE DEAL YO?



Take the sure thing. Most redheads have nice pussies too.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 24, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Most redheads have nice pussies too.


 

To quote LW, true story.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> WTF????? In a parking lot???
> 
> What kinda Hoes are these that you guys are hooking up with?
> 
> ...


 


sprayherup said:


> Hoes that put out! Met her online. Chatted up and shit. Discussed how close we work to each other and we should do "lunch". That's how it works son.


 
+1 wiilp knows the where it's at . .  starting to think Pony's lost his Game


----------



## dayday87 (Mar 24, 2010)

Well im out with the redhead, hopefully I have a AP story to follow tommorrow! If I dont, I damn sure will have a dumbass bar hoping story to tell! Take it easy nigs.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> how the fuck are you and niagra fucking chicks in the back seat of cars? Ive tried that and it always ends up just pissin me off cuz there no room for shit! especially with a "curvy" girl like that.....


 
Well I was sitting in the middle. She was riding me facing the dashboard with both hands on the shoulders of the front seats. Worked out fine for me. 

Oh and both seats should be moved up as much as possible for more room in the back.

GICH!


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 24, 2010)

Kathybird said:
			
		

> ... SUVs.  More room.



Ever been introduces to the business end of a Dodge Megacab?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Nigs I need some advice like NOW. I'm up a the cabin by myself for the rest of the week, and have an AP opportunity but she has a nice ass body, but ugly ass face and is a red head. Im deciding if I should meet up for a couple drinks then bring back to the cabin for AP, or go bar hoping and probably just get wasted and not land any AP. WHATS THE DEAL YO?


 
Must you really ask this question?

You may think she's got an ugly ass face now while you're sober. Load up with some liquid V or C. Meet up for a couple drinks, have a shot or two and I'm sure she'll look a little better for AP.

Just dim the lights or turn them off and her "nice ass" body should be plenty for you to spray up!

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> +1 wiilp knows the where it's at . . starting to think Pony's lost his Game


 
I have a chick, knigg-knogg.......If you clowns are getting tail this easy on the net I know I would have no probs 

I'll keep my current chick til Summer, then it will be Milf Central at the pool....no need for the net at my complex......Summer is usually good for M1, M2, M3, and maybe M4 if it goes well


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Hoes that put out! Met her online. Chatted up and shit. Discussed how close we work to each other and we should do "lunch". That's how it works son.



That's the formula that works.  I drive a Fleetwood, so my backseat is pretty roomy and the girl I tagged in her car had a PT Cruiser, so that was decent on room.  I prefer my place, but a car works in a pinch.

I dunno about no proof.  I already posted a facial in here a couple weeks ago.  About going bar hopping versus sure AP, that's a no brainer.  Now, if I have to decide between a regular and a new one, I'll usually opt for the new one, but I wouldn't pass on a reg. to just go bar hopping.  The odds aren't all that great.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh, tomorrow could be a busy day.  Got my redhead regular in the morning and the nurse early afternoon.  The redhead is reliable, who knows w/ the nurse.  She's sent multiple nudes but that doesn't always guarantee AP.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)

This Colombian Joe is strong


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

I prefer ice in mine...


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2010)

just got back from my 9 hour examss.. So fucking shitty

all I have to do now is send out some forms and I'll go back for phase 3.. Then after that, 14 weeks of boot camp!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

So how did you like Newark?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I prefer ice in mine...


 
I'm gonna ice one up before SFW........Normally I sip a hot one during SFW, but think I'll try an icy one this time.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

I also like it black sometimes... like my women.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)

I like 'em Brown sumtimes, too.....put some chocolate whey in it and it turns dark brown.


----------



## independent (Mar 24, 2010)

Saney said:


> just got back from my 9 hour examss.. So fucking shitty
> 
> all I have to do now is send out some forms and I'll go back for phase 3.. Then after that, 14 weeks of boot camp!!!



Did you get the job?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 24, 2010)

Never did make it to SFW today. We were all set to go to the gym and I was all like WTF, let's just hang around here, cause I gotta pick up the boyz @ 5:00.  So we hung around, watched a flick, and AP'd on the couch a coupla times. She was a lil freaked out, cuz she was worried about getting pregnated after I busted insider, but I told her I was snipped, so it's all good.  I actually lichter snatch this time.  I was just in that kinda mood.  Overall, good lunch, movie, and nice AP.  She was on top and did all the work.  

Time to work on the 33y/o non milf this weekend.  The 51y/o gilf never called back.  Fuck it.  I got another golden corral date lined up with this 52 y/o gilf manana.  That should be fun if it results in another gilf AP.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 24, 2010)

Fuck, here I am with natty Ice in hand.  WTF is errbody @!  You guys suddenly go out and get lives or sum10?  Didn't think so.  Now, GTF in here and post goddammit!!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

Well done loaddropper! See, all girls are whores man. Even the ones on that m.com site where they're supposed to be looking for a "relationship" still put out rather quick.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 24, 2010)

Werd!  I'm still tore up about that gilf.  I don't get her.  We were so close to AP in the car, but she wasn't down for doing it there.  She took my hand and put it on her crotch, then shoved it down her pants and went down on me.  Now, I can't even get the broad to return a TM.  She prolly figures there's no future cuz of the 16 year age diff.  But, at least one full on AP woulda been nice.

Anyhoo, that m.com is a friggin gold mine.  I got one set for Fri and another for sat, then a lunch for next week with this hot as 44 y/o.  Thing is, it gets expensive and most of these broads are typical 3rd daters.  The one last night was cute and shit, but immature as fuck.  She was 33, but acted all like a 16 y/o.  But, I may just see about having her as a temp gf.  I have a feeling she'd AP fairly quickly.  This is she:


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2010)

it's kinda hard to tell due to poor lighting, but I swear I seen that chick on Planet of the Apes


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)

Cap'n might be right........Roids is takin' my throne as Milf/Gilf hunter extraordinaire.......I need to dump my chick and regain my crown.....this shit is gettin' outta hand........Pool milfs/gilfs are starting to surface, so I'll start there........cheap......you just pull 'em from the pool for a couple prips and Merlot up in my apt. ....nice and easy blowers at least


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 24, 2010)

Did he get the job or what?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Cap'n might be right........Roids is takin' my throne as Milf/Gilf hunter extraordinaire.......I need to dump my chick and regain my crown.....this shit is gettin' outta hand........Pool milfs/gilfs are starting to surface, so I'll start there........cheap......you just pull 'em from the pool for a couple prips and Merlot up in my apt. ....nice and easy blowers at least


 

Werd . . don't waste your geardedness, tan and bald nuggin on just one chick . . .  it's time to harvest ho's for the CT


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Werd . . don't waste your geardedness, tan and bald nuggin on just one chick . . . it's time to harvest ho's for the CT


 

Werd mah Kniggerachi.......Too geared and tan not to regain my crown


Big ass Salmon Fillet on da Q right now. 

Gotta be 60g protein in this ginormous Fillet.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm hooking up with this really gilfish 52 y/o manana.  This broad kinda reminds me of the k...er.  She works out all the time and has that sexy ass mature look.  She's said "I'm about 15 years to old for you, so it'll have to be a friend thing."  But, I can tell she's all hot for it.  She's IMing and TMing me like crazy, even whilst she was on this trip to Denver this week.  She lives along and shit.  Cool thing is, she also lives in my neighbourhood.  This one should be fun.  I'm hoping this'll be one that I can keep around as a _friend_ even after the wifey cums back.  Who knows.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> OMG. wow. Thats ummmm....wow.
> 
> May i suggest a bag to throw over her face during AP?



Nah, I just noticed that.  The pic didn't come out well at all here.  Lemme see.  Here's another.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)

That's the key.....they must be "really Gilfish"


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

Eh, she's not so bad. Just AP her doggiestyle, slam her face in the pillow. 

Then plaster her back with a huge load. 

She looks like she could be annoying though. Not sure why I think that though.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 24, 2010)

Nah, I seen her up close.  She's pretty hot, but yes she is immature as hell and pretty annoying.  It was kinda like being out with a 16 year old.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice body at least. It's not like you're gonna marry her anyway. 

Drop a few loads on her, enjoy and move on to the next one.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

View from Al's apt overlooking pool.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

see the guy picking up trash (probably used condoms) with the stick?

That must be a lovely job!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nah, I just noticed that. The pic didn't come out well at all here. Lemme see. Here's another.


 
yep, that one's definately been out chasing parked cars . . not to say the Capt wouldn't AP her, but as willp advised, def. doggy, hairpulling and dropped loads on back . .  go hit it roids!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2010)

I think Roids needs to post up some X rated pictures of these sluts...


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)

Check out Roids and his Gilf(Betty Guttenplant) at 2:15 and 5:55. and Cap'n at 7:27.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Watch Video The King Of Queens Animal Attraction YouTube at blinkx


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 24, 2010)

Roids, congrats on the AP.  I knew that girl was all talk when it comes to morals.  She even let you bareback and cream pie it!  I'd rep you for closing that deal if I could,

Don't hesitate to hit that one in the pic.  She's not a model, but isn't bad either.  No reason not to hit it and screw plastering her back.  That girl needs a facial.  Make that a challenge for your next AP.  Bust on the face and get a pic of it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2010)

supp dem-jew-lettes.

Well the Capt's officially go four ho's on the go:

Milfie 32- true and tried, up for anything. If she's going to oblige F-F-M 3ways, im prob gonna have to M-F-M with her hubby.

Hungarian Milf  44- new bird on the block. Howling she-wolf. Fun and games, and wants Milfie in a 3way. A keeper.

Young Chick - 24, fucking annoying, but sweet tender body that will take a pounding. Would ride her more often if she'd just STFU. Perhaps a gagging is in order.

Tall Blonde - 28 has a nice clitty ring w. big titties pretty dull in the sack, but hangs out at my local and always keen. Reliable backup.

GTCH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> View from Al's apt overlooking pool.



LOL Notice that the Trash picker upper is the only Nigglet there LOL


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

And check out the fag around 9 oclock taking off his shorts. Is he gonna sit on that guy behind him? 

It looks like those two homos around 3 oclock are going to have a little


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

lol the big guy looks like jay but taller


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2010)

You guys are all


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> lol the big guy looks like jay but taller


 
The other guy looks like Rich from BN.


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

Heres a Tribute song for the Hottest Pourto Rican on our board






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You guys are all


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

Al, did you read about this yet? 

Measure to legalize marijuana will be on California's November ballot - latimes.com


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Al, did you read about this yet?
> 
> Measure to legalize marijuana will be on California's November ballot - latimes.com



SWEEET!!!

If they legalize it, then it would only be a matter of time until other states except it... Come on Jersey!!!

How Close are you to Sea Girt Willy?


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nah, I just noticed that.  The pic didn't come out well at all here.  Lemme see.  Here's another.



She looks good enough to me. I dont see any of you other guys posting up anything better.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Al, did you read about this yet?
> 
> Measure to legalize marijuana will be on California's November ballot - latimes.com



No politics in the CT...


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

Legalizing weed is politics??? Then so be it... I wanna puff on the weed'age before I die "legally" i had some of the best nights of my life high on that shit..

and i just ate a piece of Strawberry cake with icing and whip cream... hows that for Pre W/O carbs you fucking NOT BIG!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 25, 2010)

So, how bout that friggin healthcare bill!


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> So, how bout that friggin healthcare bill!



Fuck yea! everyone with a good job that "provides" healthcare for themm HATE IT... but everyone without a good job and can't afford it will soon get it!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> Legalizing weed is politics??? Then so be it... I wanna puff on the weed'age before I die "legally" i had some of the best nights of my life high on that shit..
> 
> and i just ate a piece of Strawberry cake with icing and whip cream... hows that for Pre W/O carbs you fucking NOT BIG!



If they're putting it on the ballot for a vote, I'd say it's politics.


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

well it is.. but i think that certain Political Topic will be well accepted here.


----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 25, 2010)

hundred percent agree with saney, the capt and the chairman shut your politics down because it was gay, gay, gay.....do you hear me?  GAY!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> SWEEET!!!
> 
> If they legalize it, then it would only be a matter of time until other states except it... Come on Jersey!!!
> 
> How Close are you to Sea Girt Willy?


 
Probably at least an hour and a half to all beaches from here. Something like that.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Probably at least an hour and a half to all beaches from here. Something like that.



Well, if I get LUCKY and get sent to Sea Girt for training, i'll be close and i'll come through to aid in the AP'age over there with those curvy ass women..


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> hundred percent agree with saney, the capt and the chairman shut your politics down because it was gay, gay, gay.....do you hear me?  GAY!



+1,000,000,000,000

I'm just kidding. I want Josh's cock


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 25, 2010)

Well the legalization issue is pretty hotly contested w/ strong opinions on both sides.  It sounds much too serious too discuss.  You're already getting so serious talking politics all day like this.  Lighten up, Saney!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 25, 2010)

It'd be a whole lot cooler if they would!  This almost makes it worth it to move to cali.  Just have to put up with all those cock-sucking, pinko, commie, fag, liberals.


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

I vote for Legal Weed! I wanna smoke with my buddies and get high as fuck without no worries ever again..

me and my buddy Tim used to smoke together and be fucking out of our minds laughing so hard... I miss the good old days


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

The bitch that blew me yesterday said I can call her if I need any weeds.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> The bitch that blew me yesterday said I can call her if I need any weeds.



Get some weeds and send it over this way if you don't want it.  Hell, I'll blow you if you'll hook me up with free weeds.  Just don't say nothing to anyone else around here, especially sane.


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

You better not be cheatin on me bitch!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 25, 2010)

He hasn't sent me any weed yet, so it's too early to start slinging accusations you little bitch!  Besides, you're the one who's always complimenting that Eyetalian stallion with the stupid hat on his junk!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

Don't worry I'll keep it on the DL.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I think i got a touch of food poisoning from a McDouble. Ive done nothing but dry heave since eating it and i feel hot, like feverish.
> 
> I think they fuckin jacked off in my burger or some shit. Nasty fucks.


 
Hmm if they did then you should be fine.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 25, 2010)

Was it extra salty?


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I think i got a touch of food poisoning from a McDouble. Ive done nothing but dry heave since eating it and i feel hot, like feverish.
> 
> I think they fuckin jacked off in my burger or some shit. Nasty fucks.
> 
> ...



Has semen ever made you sick before?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 25, 2010)

I can't win today!  Both hook ups canceled....then my friend Tim had this dem that wanted to get double teamed, but too late for me to do it.  He's got a diff bia that wants to do a gb tomorrow but needs a place for it, so maybe that'll pan out.  I do have a new girl from OBC wanting to get it on next week, anyway.  We'll see.  I hate cancellations.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 25, 2010)

It might make you gag a little at first, getting it all down, but I've never heard of anyone getting sick off it later.  Best thing to do is take many fast gulps, getting it down a little at a time, rather than letting it accumulate and swallowing a big load all at once.

GICH! 

Anyhoo, bout to go work on this gilf a lil 2nite.  I hope she looks like she do in her pitchers.  It always blows balls when you discover that the pics were from like 5 years and 30lbs ago.  It makes for a disappointing night.  Only had that happen twiced.


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 25, 2010)

Whats up you bunch of nasty semen sippers?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It might make you gag a little at first, getting it all down, but I've never heard of anyone getting sick off it later. Best thing to do is take many fast gulps, getting it down a little at a time, rather than letting it accumulate and swallowing a big load all at once.
> 
> GICH!
> 
> Anyhoo, bout to go work on this gilf a lil 2nite. I hope she looks like she do in her pitchers. It always blows balls when you discover that the pics were from like 5 years and 30lbs ago. It makes for a disappointing night. Only had that happen twiced.


 
Hook it up negro!

Have fun at the zoo.


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

my friend Tim used to work at McDonalds and he used to urinate on the burgers..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 25, 2010)

Gilf huntin'  That's about it.  It's all about the gilfs.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> my friend Tim used to work at McDonalds and he used to urinate on the burgers..


 

Long as he stayed away from the Shamrock shakes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I can't win today! Both hook ups canceled....then my Best Friend Tim  .


 


Saney said:


> my Best Friend Tim used to work at McDonalds and he used to urinate on the burgers..


 
you chubby fuckers can't get enough of Best Friend Tim


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 25, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you chubby fuckers can't get enough of Best Friend Tim



LOL.  This Tim is an interesting case.  He's the ultimate not big.  Short, skinny as all hell.  Not bad looking but not a lady killer or anything.  He gets a TON of bitches though.  All the time he'll have a girl that wants to get double teamed, another that wants a gb, another that's blowing him in the car over his lunch hr, etc.  Then he has a pimp angle goin to where he'll find broke bitches and talk them into blowing guys for cash and blowing him free for having hooked them up w/ those guys.  He must have some serious game.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2010)

Supp shaft engulfers,
Bout to stick some Steelhead Trout on da Q........

Puffin' sum Sour DeeeeeZZZ to get da apetite cranking. 


Then gonna pinn 375mg Testy

I always look forward to pinn days now......used to hate 'em


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

Do you pin in the bathroom or on the couch while watching TV?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Do you pin in the bathroom or on the couch while watching TV?


 
In the bathroom.......I need to see wtf I'm doing cuz I do Glutes

I always take a few prips beforehand so I'm not shaking when I'm pushing it through the pin.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2010)

That's a badass looking syringe and needle. 






"I'm not here to talk about the past" 


"No habla ingles"


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

That must be an injection of beta alanine.



So Mac is the hitting coach for the Cards. I wonder if he's still a big like Canseco still is.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Supp shaft engulfers,
> Bout to stick some Steelhead Trout on da Q........
> 
> Puffin' sum Sour DeeeeeZZZ to get da apetite cranking.
> ...


 
sweet! Im gonna be pinning 3x a week for a kickstart, mix of short and long esters plus some deca . . 

 . . plus . . sounds like the tren fairy will be visiting! 


_GEARS! _


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> That must be an injection of beta alanine.
> 
> 
> 
> So Mac is the hitting coach for the Cards. I wonder if he's still a big like Canseco still is.


 
McGwire will always be a big........but Canceco is a fucking beast......







Remember when Brady Anderson hit 50 bombs that one year......


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 25, 2010)

Note to self: pay more attention to baseball.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 25, 2010)

Sup guzzlers!  Just got back from dinner with a new gilf.  Pretty cool broad.  She's already TM'd me and wants me to come over and cook out at her pad on Sun nite.  Hopefully, some gilf AP will be on the horizon.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup guzzlers! Just got back from dinner with a new gilf. Pretty cool broad. She's already TM'd me and wants me to come over and cook out at her pad on Sun nite. Hopefully, some gilf AP will be on the horizon.


 
Any action tonight?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

I really don't like basketball but this Xavier/Kansas St is pretty sick. Double OT now.

This nig from Xav hit like this 40ft 3pter to tie it up with 4 seconds left.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I really don't like basketball but this Xavier/Kansas St is pretty sick. Double OT now.
> 
> This nig from Xav hit like this 40ft 3pter to tie it up with 4 seconds left.


 
I got Xavier going to the Elite 8 in my bracket........frickin' full on nail biter......I love March Madness


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2010)

Fuck.........oh well.......The X-men put up a good fight for sure


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

Word. Fuck now what to watch.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2010)

Xhamster?....





Fuck, I still gotta pinn..........guess I'm gonna pinn buzzed


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

I already JO to that earlier. 

Seinfeld is on. 

Then maybe bedtime in an hour or so.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2010)

Evertime I pinn in the Left Glute I get a small stream of blood when I pull the pinn out......In my Right Glute I barely have any blood.....maybe I need to LHJO more often to even it out.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmm more blood vessicles in that side I guess.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Evertime I pinn in the Left Glute I get a small stream of blood when I pull the pinn out......In my Right Glute I barely have any blood.....maybe I need to LHJO more often to even it out.



I would disagree.  If you have more blood flowing on the left side, maybe you need to RHJO to get the blood flowing on the right side.  


GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I would disagree. If you have more blood flowing on the left side, maybe you need to RHJO to get the blood flowing on the right side.
> 
> 
> GICH!


 

Holy fuck.......you might have a point, Bruce......


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm puff, puff, givin' prips all around the CT. 


Tommorrows Friday..............

Gotta love Cypress Hill in the background. 







YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

haha! This jew-fag got scammed on a beta-alanine site!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/108001-rip-off-pill-trials.html


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Bump for The Demon Father!



Yo, tell me what the fuck is up with that Demon Father Video?? You an Anti Christ or sum10?

I heard the Satanic Bible is pretty good. Us Steroid Abusers should check it out yo


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> haha! This jew-fag got scammed on a beta-alanine site!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/108001-rip-off-pill-trials.html


 


He got the same effect with or without the pills though!!


----------



## independent (Mar 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Supp shaft engulfers,
> Bout to stick some Steelhead Trout on da Q........
> 
> :



Wow, I have never seen steelhead in the market. Good stuff.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You bought prop? I dont understand why youre pinning Test E so often.



Nah bro.......just pinning Test E twice a week......Sun. and Thurs.

Had to open shop this mornin'........brought a Sparks with me......It's better than


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)

My g/f bought some Coffee beans that are covered in chocolate.. They are an awesome snack for the morning.  and from what i read, Coffee is more Anabolic than Beta-Alanine...

So drink up and get your Swell on


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 26, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> He got the same effect with or without the pills though!!



Good.  He deserved to get ripped off for being stupid enough to try that bullshit.

Should be getting my 'tides today!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 26, 2010)

Saney said:


> My g/f bought some Coffee beans that are covered in chocolate.. They are an awesome snack for the morning. and from what i read, Coffee is more Anabolic than Beta-Alanine...
> 
> So drink up and get your Swell on


 
Word, coffee actually works!!

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)

Coffee is the New Improved Beta Alanine


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 26, 2010)

Went to the mall this morning to buy a pair of genes. Some nice looking MILFs out and about. Some of them look like they just want to be glazed up.


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Went to the mall this morning to buy a pair of genes. Some nice looking MILFs out and about. Some of them look like they just want to be glazed up.



Well what' stopping you from Spraying up a couple Milfs/Gilfs?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 26, 2010)

Milfs love a good glazing ever now and again.  Welp, time 2 SFW .  It'd be a lot cooler if the mailman would cum first so I could pin some tides PWO!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 26, 2010)

Some beta alanine and some waxy maize PWO and that's all you need. Tides do nothing.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 26, 2010)

I just mowed 3,000mg of arginine and a big ass glass of gatorade.  That should to the trick.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 26, 2010)

Fucking watch out!!!! I feel sorry for the poor bastard that should cut you off. You'll destroy him.

You animal!

You should add... wait no...........ok, a Delmonte Fruit Cup too. You'll be tossing the 45lb plates around like frisbees.


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)

I came across 4 100lb plates for 100$... i dont know what to do... that a good deal?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 26, 2010)

Very good deal.

Too bad you won't be able to use them.


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)

well I could use them, but they'd be heavy to move around...


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 26, 2010)

They're great for deads. Much easier than dealing with a bunch of 45's. Wish my gym had them.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

they are indeed, although you better wait for Josh's comments just to make sure


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)

Chink food sounds fucking awesome! 

Ive been working out pretty hard lately and my left elbow is starting to hurt and swell up on me.. So I didn't have a great workout today.. plus i'll take it easy throughout the week so it can heal some..

And i'll take my 4grams of fish oil a day along with my Glucosamine 2grams ED!

If that doesn't fix it, nothing will!

I just read something saying to get "at least" Maximum Stimulation in Muscle Growth, all you need is 5 meals a day of at least 20grams of protein.. Would anyone care to comment on that? Maybe Josh can throw up an opposing article or two


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2010)

Saney said:


> Maybe Josh can throw up an opposing article or two


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## independent (Mar 26, 2010)

I heard sipping BA during a gangbang helps you grow too.


----------



## independent (Mar 26, 2010)

Saney said:


>



Circle jerk?


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)

LOL, Me, Best Friend Tim, and my Lil Bro


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)

richard gears said:


> @ best friend tim.



dont you laugh at my partner you dirty pr!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2010)

BFT needs gear and food badly.......

Lil bro looks pretty jerked............Saney has the biggest pipes, though


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)

Yea  my pipes are only 18's... so those two small bums make me look JACKED.

Tim just won't eat.. I told him to eat a Bag of Bagels every day, but he wont do it.. Just a shitty eating problem he has to deal with.

And for the lil bro, he just came back from vacation so he should be a little darker than me.. and hes on some Mdrol right now.. only repping 205 on the Bench lol


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)

lol thats pretty good for a curl. Last time I curled, i was doing 105lbs for reps.. but i haven't done that in a while.. just Smashing 50lb Dumbbells 

And Tim is only benching (barely) 140lbs LOL

fucking NOT BIGS!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

lmfao @ bft . . Looks like some stalker with hand in a perm. LHJO claw


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2010)

Does BFT ever get laid?


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Does BFT ever get laid?



Actually yea.. He's been fucking some cute girl. i'll have to load a pic for ya after i get a shower..

Junk pics anyone?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2010)

Saney said:


> Actually yea.. He's been fucking some cute girl.


 
She must be blind.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> but you'll have some serious competition with pony's pics. Perfect fluoro lighting, vascularity, bronze tanning lotions etc


 
I'm getting a special studio customized to accentuate junk pics.....better lighting, angles, lotions, and a new female photographer for under carriage shots.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Saney your head must weight 36 lbs. Jesus christ thats a fucking melon!


 
Holy fuck........Barry Bonds has nothing on that dome.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm getting a special studio customized to accentuate junk pics.....better lighting, angles, lotions, and a new female photographer for under carriage shots.


 
werd! be sure to use gold glitter to enhance your WMD!


GICH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a HUGE head... it probably does weigh around 36lbs or so.. fucking big!

And women only ask me "Do you use Steroids" not when they see my muscles, but after they see my Package.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Nice!
> 
> I wanna get some pro studio pics taken for my girl.
> 
> maybe something along these line


 






I'll sport this hat too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I'll be nude of course.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)

Isn't that the Hat he left at that girl's house so he'd have a reason to go back???

I wanna see what Alvin looks like with Glasses on....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 26, 2010)

Werd!  I was noticing that. You must have been pinning gears in your cheeks.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 26, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Some beta alanine and some waxy maize PWO and that's all you need. Tides do nothing.


 
Didn't you used to post how waxy maize worked so well for you over at BN?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Didn't you used to post how waxy maize worked so well for you over at BN?


 
you saying it doesnt get you jacked, tan and desirable?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You guys ever shoot a load while sitting and it goes straight over your shoulder and then you cant find where it went?


 
lol, no! 

I was shooting a LHJO video to send to this ho, and got it all over my phone


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you saying it doesnt get you jacked, tan and desirable?


 
I'm saying it sounds like WMS worked really well for him...before it became cool to call it a placebo.  Did it used to work and then suddenly not?  He used to love the stuff.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

anyways, Im home on Mon night, gonna pin some VitB12 and M-II, drop a whole lot of vitC and head off with Milfie to Hungarian Milfs place for fun and games

16 days to Gearedness . .


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> anyways, Im home on Mon night, gonna pin some VitB12 and M-II, drop a whole lot of vitC and head off with Milfie to Hungarian Milfs place for fun and games16 days to Gearedness . .



You expecting a 3some knig?  

And, I never shot a rope over my shoulder, but I've hit my chin and lips b4.  I've also pulled out and shot the gf in the chin by accident.  I've also hit the computer screen and didn't figure it out till days later after it had hardened into an epoxy type glue.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You expecting a 3some knig?
> 
> And, I never shot a rope over my shoulder, but I've hit my chin and lips b4. I've also pulled out and shot the gf in the chin by accident. I've also hit the computer screen and didn't figure it out till days later after it had hardened into an epoxy type glue.


 

No, I think the plan is to discuss politics over coffee


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> No, I think the plan is to discuss politics over coffee



Fuck that shit!  I wouldn't go then.  That sounds boring as fuck.  Do you think afterward, they might be down for it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Fuck that shit! I wouldn't go then. That sounds boring as fuck. Do you think afterward, they might be down for it?


 

I sure do hope they are, or else there will be rape and pillage time


btw, the Capt is getting harrassed by anti-Gears campaigners

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...ycle-what-would-you-recomend.html#post1982193


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I sure do hope they are, or else there will be rape and pillage time
> 
> 
> btw, the Capt is getting harrassed by anti-Gears campaigners
> ...



This can't be tolerated.  DRSE has been a little to passive these days.  If anti-gears propaganda is being spread around these parts, it may be time for a PSC meeting followed by a new mission.

BTW, just got my 'tides mother load today.  10 bottles of CJC and 5 bottles of GHRP-6.  Got some A-bombs on the way also.  This is gonna be the MOAC - Mother of All Cycles!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

Chairman, agreed. Mobilise the troops. 

Nice work on the 'tides! I nearly went for a nice Sten sale . .  but other plans cropped up.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 26, 2010)

That shit gets spensive.  But, those tides are friggin awesome.  Incredible pumps.  Sleep is good also with CJC.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks like I'll be taking out the gilf again tomorrow night.  I'm gonna prolly go to her pad and pick her up around 8:30, then go to a bar or sum10.  It'd be nice if we could get some AP done b4 heading out.  But, I'm not too worried about it.  I know for a fact that AP will happen shortly, even if it ain't manana.  Her last bf was friggin 32 and she's 52.  should be interesting.


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)

just woke up. Decent nights sleep. Even got a bj also.. Hmm mmm

be careful roids, she might be using you for AP then you might feel all depressed when she dumps you for a 28 year old stud.

why does Josh spend all his money on peptides and no Gear? Does anyone have any spare Gear they can lend Josh so he doesn't stay a Not Big forever???????????


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/331766/female_bodybuilder_jody_may.swf
> 
> Plus she could choke any one of you not bigs out!



So if she wanted to be your "woman" would you leave the Brownie behind so you could have late night wrestling matches?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Fuck yeah of course. Shes hot. And shes not all defemenized looking with a 4inch clit from all the Tren.



That might be pretty hot to get sodomized by one of them BB bitches with the 8" clit.

Just pinned some tides this am pre-brekky.  That shit makes me fungry as hell within about 20 minutes.  I mode about 6 jumbo eggs and a big ass stack of flapjacks.


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)

LOL I do have shitty lop sided Lats... but everyone on me is unsymmetrical.. Biceps, Lats, Chest (or the lack there of) EVERYTHING!

But its all good.. At least I could kick her ass!


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)

omg....

I'd smother your Elf Sized ass.. Maybe you'd have a chance if you brought Miss Universe with you


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)

Listen you, I just read an article where some 32 old woman who weighs 135lbs is bench pressing 280lbs... thats more than me!

But I'm a Trained Martial Artist you cunt! So If i take my Beta Alanine before we get in the ring, then i'll PWN YOU!


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)

Would you wanna hit that? a girl who benches more than you?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd rather hit a chick who could bench more than me than one who weighs more than me.

I'd phuck the hell outta that bitch.  One of my high school m8s, Soctt Albano, was in a PLing club with her, North GA Barbell Club.  She's fuggin hot.


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)

She is a cute girl... I'd nail it for sure.. Maybe she could give me a few pointers.

Powerlifting is GAY!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 27, 2010)

She's wearing a cheat shirt.  I seriously doubt she could come anywhere close to 4 bills without it.  However, I did see her mil pressing what looked like about 265ish for reps.  Someone said it's 200 though.






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)

Whats a Cheat Shirt??


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 27, 2010)

A bench shirt.  Those things are ridiculous.  They're made outta 2 layers of denim, super tight, and the armholes are ubber close together.  Basically, it'll add 100 to 20lbs to one's bench press once you get acclimated to it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 27, 2010)

She's way fuckable 4sho!  Here's my skool m8.


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)

Maybe if i get a bench shirt i'll be benching Big Status!


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)

Tim can barely do 140lbs lol

I'm repping 240


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 27, 2010)

Repping 240, for what 3?

I saw this Big @ my gym rep 5 bills for 2.  That fukker made me look like an auschwitz survivor.  He was easily 300lbs himself.  Dude must have been free basing creatine BA and neovar.


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)

lol.. i hit 240 for 8 MF'er!


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)

Saney said:


> I wanna see what Alvin looks like with Glasses on....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 27, 2010)

Saney said:


> lol.. i hit 240 for 8 MF'er!


The guy that is still struggling on the bench is talking smack on me when I was hitting 280 for reps....on the incline...during PCT?  I love how Sane talks all this smack when he's just now hitting 240 like a month after.  Comic relief at its finest.

Roids, was your school mate related to Capt. Lou?  That would rock if she was.  Take some splattered face pics of the GILF tonight and post them for our benefit.

Watching the K-State game.  People around here are pretty divided.  A lot of pissed KU fans want them to lose but a lot of others, including me, want to see a nearby team do well.  Maybe they'll be this year's Cindarella team.

Gonna hit chest later today.  I should prob pin real gears so I can bench as heavy as Sane.  Wait....nevermind.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 27, 2010)

I dunno if anyone else saw, but Sten has a buy 1 get 2 sale on Vit C.  Makes it like 11 bucks a damn bottle.  They give you a B-12 vial free w/ it.  Roids, what's the deal w/ pinning B-12?  I have it in my multi so I dunno about pinning it.  What's the benefit?


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)

Josh, wheres ur Front Double Bicep pic at? Oh wait, ur not Jacked enough yet.. My bad


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 27, 2010)

Saney said:


> Josh, wheres ur Front Double Bicep pic at? Oh wait, ur not Jacked enough yet.. My bad


 
Where's the 280 flat bench?  Hell, even 245.  If you're struggling w/ 240 on the flat bench, what's your incline?  Asmuch chest "mass" as you have you outght to be pushing more.  Wait.....that's just you gyno.  My bad.  Didn't you do an m-drol cycle?  That supposed tomake you strong as fuck?  Oh right...it was "bunk".  I'd be looking for excuses too, I guess.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I dunno if anyone else saw, but Sten has a buy 1 get 2 sale on Vit C. Makes it like 11 bucks a damn bottle. They give you a B-12 vial free w/ it. Roids, what's the deal w/ pinning B-12? I have it in my multi so I dunno about pinning it. What's the benefit?


 

I pin B12 every 2 weeks when I get home from work - IM, slin pin. Deals with fatigue, is generally slow release. Generally feel better the day after. Saw someone post something about increased appetite, but Ive never experienced it.

anyway, why you need more vitC? jesus, last time I brought one bottle, they through in a 2nd plus another on of V. On top of Mel-2 and Gears Im wooded up till 2015


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 27, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I pin B12 every 2 weeks when I get home from work - IM, slin pin. Deals with fatigue, is generally slow release. Generally feel better the day after. Saw someone post something about increased appetite, but Ive never experienced it.
> 
> anyway, why you need more vitC? jesus, last time I brought one bottle, they through in a 2nd plus another on of V. On top of Mel-2 and Gears Im wooded up till 2015


 
Oh, I'm plenty stocked, just hard to resist 11 bucks.  I imagine w/ the alcohol the stuff stays good for yrs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2010)

you have an obsessive-compulsive spending habit. 

You house must be stocked to the brim with vit-c, peptides, drums of beta-alanine and LH-dildos


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 27, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I dunno if anyone else saw, but Sten has a buy 1 get 2 sale on Vit C.  Makes it like 11 bucks a damn bottle.  They give you a B-12 vial free w/ it.  Roids, what's the deal w/ pinning B-12?  I have it in my multi so I dunno about pinning it.  What's the benefit?



IDK, I've never pinned VitB12.  That was the capt.  I think it makes your fish stick bigger or sum10.  Not sure tho.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> IDK, I've never pinned VitB12. That was the capt. I think it makes your fish stick bigger or sum10. Not sure tho.


 
It can do if pinned into your bell-end, while simulat-anusly LHJO to Beta-Alanine's Greatest 3-rep hits


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 27, 2010)

Just got back from the gym.  I was really struggling w/ 240.  Not sure why, but I just can't seem to ever get past that sticking point.  I could try m-drol, since a ton of other guys gained a lot of strength on that.  Some guys like myself just don't respond to anything, though.  Not even strong anti-estrogens.  What am I to do???

HYCH


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2010)

thought about upping you beta-alanine?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2010)

You're struggling . . . sounds like this may help:






it'll get ya jacked and desirable too!

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 28, 2010)

I decided to start sexing fat chicks and practice my bench by rolling them off me in the morning.  Also pushing them away from my place at the table once they finish their meals.  I was gonna incorporate heavy/light days in this program but...umm....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 28, 2010)

Went gilfin' last night till 2:30am.  That broad's pretty wild.  Just like being out with a friggin 23y/o.  We went in her car to this pub with a live band.  Even seen this two chicks there making out with each other.  They were all over this dude, then when he gets up, they were all making out with each other.  Pretty cool.  

No AP this time, just some kissin and a touching at the bar and in her ride.  She drives this little convertible Lexus SC430 that I could barely fit into.  It was kinda weird getting it on with a 52y/o.  It's def only a matter of time till this deal closes.  

I had to cancel on the bible thumper last nite and could tell she was a lil pist.  But the bible thumper says we can't keep APing or her "anointment from God will go away".  Fuck that shit!  If an anointment from god means no AP, then either me or God has to GTFO.


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> then either me or God has to GTFO.



LMAO

She's gonna have to choose between your Godly Like Lats, or Jesus himself! 

Still awaiting some Pics from Josh.. Since he benches 280 Incline for reps and is so fucking strong and ripped from his Beta Alanine and Creatine... 

Front Double Bicep? Oh wait, no matter how much shit you talk, the fact still stands that you are the Fatty around here and are less Jacked than me.. 

Go Ban someone at Bnut you Skin Flute playing, Creatine Snortin, Five Guys Orgy havin, Light Mayo Spreadin, NOT BIG!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 28, 2010)

Werd!  There ain't enough room for me and Jesus there.  He had nice abs, but I got the lats.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 28, 2010)

Saney said:


> LMAO
> 
> She's gonna have to choose between your Godly Like Lats, or Jesus himself!
> 
> ...



We've already posted pics, me more than you actually.  The only thing you have more of is body hair and BBW's.  I don't claim or need to be the strongest or most ripped, etc.  But everyone knows you're struggling mightily w/ 240 flats.  How about you work on improving that number and not worry about those who have already surpassed it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah roids, cut short on that religous nutjob. Mission accomplished there, you don't want her to go postal on you.

Like the sound of this new Gilf though . . . 

BTW Sane, some good pics in your gallery. You are def. more jacked and desirable than josh is . . even with all that hair


----------



## Tesla (Mar 28, 2010)

Just pinned 375mg Test E.........felt soooo good..........only one drop of blood.....got my pinning system wired now........Curling 70's for 10 reps on da dumbells now....


Now rockin' a Capt Morgan and Orange Gatorade.........bout to Q some Chick breasts and sum Salmon for da chick


Sour Deez be rockin' da house...........







YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just pinned 375mg Test E.........felt soooo good..........only one drop of blood.....got my pinning system wired now........Curling 70's for 10 reps on da dumbells now....



JFC!  Even on tren I never used more than about 55x10 for curls.  What size pipes you rockin' these days?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 28, 2010)

Yo, goin to the gilf's crib manana night to cook out on the patio and hopefully gain another CT worthy AP story.  She mentioned 2nite, but I didn't even hit the sack till 2:40ish last night.  I was wore out all day.  I never thought I'd find a gilf that I could barely keep up with.  Gonna drop some VitC before hand for some wood insurance.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> yeah roids, cut short on that religous nutjob. Mission accomplished there, you don't want her to go postal on you.
> 
> Like the sound of this new Gilf though . . .
> 
> BTW Sane, some good pics in your gallery. You are def. more jacked and desirable than josh is . . even with all that hair




True story.  Polling shows 9 out of 10 bears and 8 out of 10 BBW's prefer Sane.  When bears were asked if he had not enough body hair, just enough or too little, they all said just enough, right across the board.

Roids, I'm w/ the Cap't. on this.  You already hit it.  Time to move on.  Stick and move!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 28, 2010)

That's what I was thinking.  No need to hang around when there are others.  Plus, this no AP crap for religious reasons is for the birds.  I already told her I wasn't about all that religious crap.


----------



## independent (Mar 28, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's what I was thinking.  No need to hang around when there are others.  Plus, this no AP crap for religious reasons is for the birds.  I already told her I wasn't about all that religious crap.



Just tell her thats what confession is for.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> She looks like she could be on Jersey Shore


 
I'd love to douse her entire face with a 3 day old hot sticky load!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, she'd look good with some carbgoo spread all over that grill!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 28, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> JFC!  Even on tren I never used more than about 55x10 for curls.  What size pipes you rockin' these days?





I def cheat somewhat.........I rock a bit, but I can get it done......not perfect form, but whatevvv..........

Time to put the wood to the chick after some Vit C.........


18-7/8" pipes btw.......can't seem to crack 19's for some reason


----------



## Tesla (Mar 29, 2010)

French Roast


----------



## Tesla (Mar 29, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Pre-pubescent school girl pipes


----------



## Tesla (Mar 29, 2010)

Alphonse is on the case.......I will def. check into it.......

Sounds like good times


----------



## Tesla (Mar 29, 2010)

Note to self:

Locate sum Spice ASAP!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 29, 2010)

ponyshow said:


> note to self:
> 
> Locate sum spice asap!!!



x2!  Gych!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 29, 2010)

You sure you just didn't accidently inhale some beta alanine dust?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 29, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you have an obsessive-compulsive spending habit.
> 
> You house must be stocked to the brim with vit-c, peptides, drums of beta-alanine and LH-dildos


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2010)

70lb DB curls x 10? that's pretty damn impressive whether you rock or cheat a lil.. I cheat a lil on 50lb DBs 

I was happy to see that the Capt thought I was Leaner/Jacked'er than Josh.. 

Maybe a Poll is in order?


----------



## NiagraSmalls (Mar 29, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Oh, I'm plenty stocked, just hard to resist 11 bucks.  I imagine w/ the alcohol the stuff stays good for yrs.



You think by wasting your monies on those placebos that you'll get Jacked Josh? Do you? FUCKING ANSWER ME DAMNIT!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 29, 2010)

Supp LHJO'ers.  Just got done with a round of LHJO.  Hadn't wanked in 3 days.  Talk about a mess to clean up!  Ropes shootin' out ever which way.  Good thing I took care of this before 2nite.  These 'tides got me fungry 24/7.  I can't seem to eat enough lately.  Time to pin some gears and SFW!


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2010)

I just SFShoulders with Best Friend Tim and sneaked a little video of him BEASTIN!! Ya'll could learn something from watching it... mhm


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you cornhole BFT again this time?

Damn, the bible thumper is getting all psycho, asking why I didn't call yesterday and "I don't like inconsistency" & "Are you trying to avoid me!"  WTF!  Scary shit!

I wonder if there's anything I could do to make her wanna get rid of me.  Like tell her I'm an atheist or some shit.


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL I didn't cornhole anyone! But maybe that'll be on my platter sometime... hmm

And if you wanna get rid of her, tell her you aren't into "Fat Chicks"


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 29, 2010)

What were those like 10's or 15's ??


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 29, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Did you cornhole BFT again this time?
> 
> Damn, the bible thumper is getting all psycho, asking why I didn't call yesterday and "I don't like inconsistency" & "Are you trying to avoid me!" WTF! Scary shit!
> 
> I wonder if there's anything I could do to make her wanna get rid of me. Like tell her I'm an atheist or some shit.


 
Just do like I told you. Heavily push the threesome idea. Tell her you would love to see her snacking on some box! That'll shut her up or take you up on the offer.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> What were those like 10's or 15's ??



They were 25's.. Right now I use 35's

He's The Official Spokesman for Not-Bigs


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 29, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Did you cornhole BFT again this time?
> 
> Damn, the bible thumper is getting all psycho, asking why I didn't call yesterday and "I don't like inconsistency" & "Are you trying to avoid me!" WTF! Scary shit!
> 
> I wonder if there's anything I could do to make her wanna get rid of me. Like tell her I'm an atheist or some shit.


 Just tell her AP is the only God approved form of intercourse.  should work either way ya get what ya want


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 29, 2010)

Or just don the priest collar and wear a black shirt and ask her if sucking you off in that outfit will make her more comfortable.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Or just don the priest collar and wear a black shirt and ask her if sucking you off in that outfit will make her more comfortable.


 Or you can photoshop a pic of Jesus with a raging boner and give it to her as a "Love Commitment"


----------



## independent (Mar 29, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Did you cornhole BFT again this time?
> 
> Damn, the bible thumper is getting all psycho, asking why I didn't call yesterday and "I don't like inconsistency" & "Are you trying to avoid me!"  WTF!  Scary shit!
> 
> I wonder if there's anything I could do to make her wanna get rid of me.  Like tell her I'm an atheist or some shit.



And she wonders why she isnt married.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 29, 2010)

Text her a picture of rosary beads hanging off your hard cock.

GICH!

(yeah im probably going to hell for these suggestions)


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Text her a picture of rosary beads hanging off your hard cock.
> 
> GICH!
> 
> (yeah im probably going to hell for these suggestions)


 Me too mind if we share a cab?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 29, 2010)

Only if Sane is the driver. He's going to hell for loving the cock. Sinner...


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey! Shhh


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone see Hot Tub Time Machine? It was pretty funny. 

Al should watch it. They go back to 1986. It'll be very nostalgic for him.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Anyone see Hot Tub Time Machine? It was pretty funny.
> 
> Al should watch it. They go back to 1986. It'll be very nostalgic for him.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 29, 2010)

These are all good ideas.  I would try sane's idear, but it'll be kinda hard for her to "swallow" when we've already made fuck twice.  I'll try all the others until one of them does the job.  In the meantime, I'm fixin' to head over to the new gilf's pad for some dinner and hopefully AP.   I've already SFW and dropped a .75ml VitC.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 29, 2010)

Chris Johnson rollin' with 30's on his sled...

Videos Posted by Jim Rome: Final Burn 3.22.10 [HQ] | Facebook


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2010)

got home last last night, pinned 1.5mg of mel-II barred up all night 

package arrived this morning . .. no Gears! Natty for life! GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 29, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 29, 2010)

"Chinese Mother bring baby great Western invention..........Spoon!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 29, 2010)

Yo you just gave Roids a hardon with that commercial.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Yo you just gave Roids a hardon with that commercial.


 


It sounded like they were askin' Roids where his beef was.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 29, 2010)

My chick is starting to stockpile shit here I just realized.......I see her every weekend or every other weekend........anyway, I just realized how much shit she's been leaving here........like one or two items a week.......

I now have frilly body lotions, face scrubs, bubble bath, shampoo, nail polish, nail polish remover, hair berets, silk night-gown, towels, bathroom candles, chick razors, and tampons..........and plenty of other shit I can't think of right now.........I had an epiphany and realized she's setting up shop..........I need to put an end to this........

This is the Summer of Alphonse.........






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2010)

lol, sneaky be-arch! Oldest trick in the book Alphone . . .  you should just pressure her for a 3some, either:

 a) she doesnt like it, and breaks up with you 

b) relents and joins in on the action 

c) takes to your bald swede with a tyre iron, rendering it dented and undesirable 

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 30, 2010)

been doing some Gilf fishing . . just dont have the depth of quality roids has tapped into


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2010)

I have to contact "ALL" my ex employers and have them fill out and fax these forms back to the Department of Corrections so I can get a Juub. Then, i'll shoot Heroin until my ass Blossoms


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 30, 2010)

Al, did she at least leave behind any worn panties for you to sniff when you JO? 

Roids, how about an update on last night's AP fest?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 30, 2010)

Went to the gilf's pad last nite and cooked fillet mignons on the grill and had some salad, drinks and shit.  After that, we listened to the stereo whilst getting it on on the couch.  This broad bout drove me nuts playing with my junk and shit.  I was reaching all in her pants and whatnot.  So, I go to undo her pants tho and she's like "nah, let's not do that."  WTF!  Then, she's like "we gotta a save sum10 for later."  JFC!  I had to  rub one out as soon as I got back to the crib.  She gotta nice body and the coolest personalidad for an old broad.  I may just need to hang onto this one for a while even if full-on AP take a coupla more dates.

This is she all huggin up on her ghey buddy.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 30, 2010)

I hate that shit. Get you all worked up for nothing.

You should've pulled a Joe from BN and taken out your piece and just LHJO all over her couch.


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2010)

lol

Well Roids, I think you found your Main Squeeze Gilf. Now your only concern is if she can Stir Fry some Chicken n Brocc-Ry


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 30, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Went to the gilf's pad last nite and cooked fillet mignons on the grill and had some salad, drinks and shit.  After that, we listened to the stereo whilst getting it on on the couch.  This broad bout drove me nuts playing with my junk and shit.  I was reaching all in her pants and whatnot.  So, I go to undo her pants tho and she's like "nah, let's not do that."  WTF!  Then, she's like "we gotta a save sum10 for later."  JFC!  I had to  rub one out as soon as I got back to the crib.  She gotta nice body and the coolest personalidad for an old broad.  I may just need to hang onto this one for a while even if full-on AP take a coupla more dates.
> 
> This is she all huggin up on her ghey buddy.



You shoulda said yeah, you agree and take your cock out anyway.  Act like you naturally assumed she wanted to suck it since she kept grabbing it, yet didn't wanna fuck.  If you go that route, half the time you'll end up getting blown.  Try that next time.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You shoulda said yeah, you agree and take your cock out anyway.  Act like you naturally assumed she wanted to suck it since she kept grabbing it, yet didn't wanna fuck.  If you go that route, half the time you'll end up getting blown.  Try that next time.



Interesting.  I'll have to try that one next time.


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 30, 2010)

You guys have a lot of patience. I dont.  Fucking tease. punch her in the back of the head an AP her any way.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 30, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> You guys have a lot of patience. I dont. Fucking tease. punch her in the back of the head an AP her any way.


 
^^The Capt dig's this guy's advice.

GHCH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 30, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> ^^The Capt dig's this guy's advice.
> 
> GHCH!



Ditto!  Good advices!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 30, 2010)

Maybe the bitch was on the rag, or had a nasty yeast infection.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 30, 2010)

^^^^ hard anal


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Mar 30, 2010)

rape was an option...just saying...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 30, 2010)

I see some worthy DRSE candidates around this joint . . . just saying


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Damnit. You took the time to apply a fresh layer of Just for men, trimmed body hair and took her to the finest Golden corral in Birmingham, and she wont fucking AP you? Id be fucking pissed! These bitches these days look at men as meal vouchers.



Holy shit!  How'd yo uknow I did all that?  Yes, I was a little pist. But, not to worried about it,  cuz I know it'll prolly be the next time we're alone and shit.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Geared, check PM for new junk pics in the new studio.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 30, 2010)

Milfie's organised 3sum with Hungarian Milf when I get home. This is how it'll roll:

1) pin Gears

2) drop 1ml vit C 1ml vit V

3) Milfie picks me up, go to Hungarian's house

4) Discuss who is fattest/most undesirable on CT

5) Coffee and Cake

6) AP THE SHIT OUT OF BOTH OF THEM, SMEAR SCAT OVER WALLS, PISS ON CARPETS, WIPE DICK ON CURTAINS, CHOKE THEM BOTH UNCONSCIOUS AND STEAL THEIR PURSES!

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2010)

Just club them both unconscious like a geared caveman.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 30, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Milfie's organised 3sum with Hungarian Milf when I get home. This is how it'll roll:
> 
> 1) pin Gears
> 
> ...


 
And leave an upper decker in the bathroom!!

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> And leave an upper decker in the bathroom!!
> 
> GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Mar 30, 2010)

Jamming to some Scorpions now...

Snorting some micronized creatine....


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 30, 2010)

Ahh yes... 80's sluts...


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 30, 2010)

Richard Gears, you won free Gears over at World-Pharma!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2010)

One for da Cap'n..........






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks man!!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2010)

Angus was da fukkin' man.........


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 30, 2010)

sell them to saney


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2010)

See new junk, Geared?


----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2010)

Just had one of my favorite Brekkies this morning.. Honey Nut Bunches of Oats, and about 6oz of Steak.. that should be good enough for one meal!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 31, 2010)

Honey Nut Bunches of Oats are fucking awesome. Try the kind with the strawberries in it. 

Sprinkle some beta alanine in the milk for added meal jackedness.


----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2010)

They are pretty good. I'll check into the Strawberry kind.. 

And I heard that unpasteurized Milk is Nature's Gear!


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Saney my hemroids feel a hell of a lot better today so how bout that gay AP you pm me about?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 31, 2010)

"take this one and stick it up your sisters ass!" 






YouTube Video


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2010)

supp notBig Jerk-bunnies? 

Just sipping a beta-alanine/valtrex shake at the airport. Had to rape a airline hostie, he didnt seem to mind one bit.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2010)

Just got back from running some errands.. Now I just had my Protein shake and another piece of steak.. I need to eat good if i'm gonna be Jacked like the Capt one day


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 31, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> supp notBig Jerk-bunnies?
> 
> Just sipping a beta-alanine/valtrex shake at the airport. Had to rape a airline hostie, he didnt seem to mind one bit.
> 
> GICH!


 Cap its not _really_ rape if you bent over and let him put it in.  You know that right?


----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2010)

The Capt takes it up the Arse?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 31, 2010)

Sup anal junkies!  Looks like an 80's hairband party up in here today.  Just mowed 4 chili dawgs for lunky.  Bout to go SF cardio for a bit.

If the cap takes 1ml of both VitC & V, he's either gonna grow a 2nd fish stick or the 1st one's gonna rupture.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey saney some dude on here said you rape kiddies. Is that true cause I'm looking for a babysitter. You wanna make some extra cash?


----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL @ Car


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2010)

I need more Protein god damnit! Wheres my fucking unemployment when I need it the most?

I need the Academy so I can score my 576$ a week money!! Think of all the Winny I can snort with that check every other week


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2010)

Suuppp Colon ticklers.......

Just did Cardio for the first time since December. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Didn't even get tired, though.........must be the high red blood cell count from da Testy


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 31, 2010)

Whats going on poop stabbers,


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Whats going on poop stabbers,


 
I just told you, bone-squeeze!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 31, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I just told you, bone-squeeze!!


 
Ah sorry brown stick homeslice...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 31, 2010)

Sup prostate probers!  Just got back from dinner with the fambly.  Mowed a 12oz rabbi steak.  Gonna pin some tides, eat a muskle milk shake, then down a coupla natty ices!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah all this anal talk . . Im gonna give my self a reach-around


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2010)

You Butt Pirates need to burn some AFGOO!!!! 

You cornhole goblins ever eat Soynuts?......these things are bomb......I can't stop macking on them.........


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2010)

Answer my question first godammitt!!!!   Soynuts????

You'll easily eat a bag after sum AFGOO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Then I'll see what I have in the cupboard.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2010)

the Capt's down with those soya crispies . . think they the same thing


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2010)

It's these knogg-knigg:


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Soy raises estrogen, you effin knob strangler!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 1, 2010)

the Capt's climbing a fucking mountain tommorrow


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 1, 2010)

talk to the fatties around here . . you might get some NeoVar in a trade


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 1, 2010)

Alphonse McBeal, I've eaten soy nuts plenty of time.  I used to get them at a health food/vitamin store I worked at back in the early '90's.  It's a great concentrated source of protein, actually.  Doesn't take much of them to get a decent amount of protein plus they're very portable, no preparation, taste decent, etc.  They soy-estrogen connection is way overblown, so I wouldn't worry about that.  Soy isn't the ideal source but it has its health benefits.

I'm pissed at hoes this week.  Had three different bitches lined up this week and every one of them canceled for bullshit reasons.  The third one is in Topeka, which is a little over an hr. away, but she looked good and it was guaranteed AP...or so I was told...

Literally 20 mins before I left the house I get a text saying "I don't know if I can do this."  WTF???  I was just glad I hadn't already hit the road before getting that bs.  So, then she has the nerve to say she's still interested and we could get coffee, etc. and just not AP.  Riiiiight.

I put a reality check on her, reminding her of what she said all week as we were planning.  So, I told her we could have coffee if she wanted to come out to me.  So, she says she still wants to AP, just not at first meet...no head either.  So, I said fine, you come here for both meets.  She said she was cool w/ that.  We'll see.  Glad I didn't drive my ass off for nothing. I'd have been damn pissed.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 1, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Answer my question first godammitt!!!! Soynuts????
> 
> You'll easily eat a bag after sum AFGOO.
> 
> ...


 
Soy is for fags.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've got 5 kilos of micronized beta alanine. I know you're ripping me off but hey, I'm feeling generous today.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey hemorrhoid jugglers.........Wake N Bake.....


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 1, 2010)

It's gonna be in the 70's this weekend. Fucking finally. 

Pounded a sugar free Rockstar stacked with a Bronkaid. Good way to get up for the day.

No work tomorrow due to Good Friday!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> No work tomorrow due to Good Friday!


 
Jeeezus.........what a buncha pussies.......you guys get Flag Day off, too.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 1, 2010)

I wish. We get the minimum vacation days. We didn't get Presidents Day off. Just the regular big holidays. Next one up is Memorial Day etc.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 1, 2010)

Sup nigerians!  Just took the boyz to school and time to SFW!  Gonna meet up with gilf 2nite, hopefully for some AP.  T'other nite she just said she stopeed short of AP cause she wanted to wait till "we've at least known each other for longer than 5 days"  Well, it's been 7 now, so that should be plenty.  

Talked to the wife last night and she ain't cummin back till at least august.  So, plenty of time to keep on milf/gilf hunting!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2010)

Are you working, Roids?? .......... Damm, I wish I had all the time you do to Gilf/Milf hunt at night and SFW in the middle of the day.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 1, 2010)

Not yet.  I'm starting this masters in nursing program on May 10th.  I brought a descent cash stash back from Chiner and I've had a coupla months now to do nothing but SFW and gilf/milf hunt.  It is getting kind of old though.  The down time that is.


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Saney you can bid on it too. You wouldnt still have that sachet of Dbols would you?



Nah, I told you I gave that shit to my brother. He hasn't used them yet, but I did tell you once what I would offer you (Blow Job?)


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 1, 2010)

Fucking work!

I'm so glad I won the Nigerian lottery. I should be getting my money soon after I send Mr. Edward Edward the processing fee.


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2010)

I knew you were an Alien! Now go mow my lawn you naturally tan freeloader


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Fucking work!
> 
> I'm so glad I won the Nigerian lottery. I should be getting my money soon after I send Mr. Edward Edward the processing fee.


I can expedite that for ya PM me for details

                                                          Mr.John John


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 1, 2010)

Saney said:


> I knew you were an Alien! Now go mow my lawn you naturally tan freeloader


 
I tried but your gf wouldn't get the hell off the lawn. She loves to graze out there for hours. I couldn't get my lawnmower around her.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> i tried but your gf wouldn't get the hell off the lawn. She loves to graze out there for hours. I couldn't get my lawnmower around her.


 

mooooooo!


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2010)

God damn fat chicks always ruining everything!

and my Fat g/f thinks she could "Out Last" me in some P90X.. I can't wait to show her up! she ain't got nothing on me!

Hopefully in the process she'll lose some weight and regain her shape and be a Chunky hottie one day 

Then of course i'll send Will some pics because I know he's into thick women... but that'll be some time from now 



Now where's my god damn Winny and T3????


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 1, 2010)

Saney said:


> God damn fat chicks always ruining everything!
> 
> and my Fat g/f thinks she could "Out Last" me in some P90X.. I can't wait to show her up! she ain't got nothing on me!
> 
> ...


 Not true they are good for sum10 I use fat chik pitt grease for anal lube. Works great

GICH


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes, send me some bombs pictures!!!

GYCH!


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2010)

I will when she gets hotter.. Right now, not even black guys hit on her...


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 1, 2010)

So saney hows the Beta-al treaten ya. What I mean is can you see your cock yet?


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 1, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:
			
		

> Alphonse McBeal, I've eaten soy nuts plenty of time.  I used to get them at a health food/vitamin store I worked at back in the early '90's.  It's a great concentrated source of protein, actually.  Doesn't take much of them to get a decent amount of protein plus they're very portable, no preparation, taste decent, etc.  They soy-estrogen connection is way overblown, so I wouldn't worry about that.  Soy isn't the ideal source but it has its health benefits.
> 
> I'm pissed at hoes this week.  Had three different bitches lined up this week and every one of them canceled for bullshit reasons.  The third one is in Topeka, which is a little over an hr. away, but she looked good and it was guaranteed AP...or so I was told...
> 
> ...



They always say no AP or head at first meet. It helps them sleep at night and makes them feel like they aren't hoowars...

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 1, 2010)

Saney said:


> I will when she gets hotter.. Right now, not even black guys hit on her...



Damn!  She must be bigger than that 600lber that's aiming for 1000.  Even she found a knig that was into fatties.  I think we need to see a b4 pic!


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 1, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:
			
		

> Not yet.  I'm starting this masters in nursing program on May 10th.  I brought a descent cash stash back from Chiner and I've had a coupla months now to do nothing but SFW and gilf/milf hunt.  It is getting kind of old though.  The down time that is.



Why don't you throw a yung'n into the mix occasionally? It's amazing what some of the < 24 YO's will do these days. Just sayin...


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol She's big! But Lighter than me.. I can't wait to do the P90X with her so we can both Trim down some.. Then maybe some Bomb pics!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 1, 2010)

Werd!  We need more bombs up in this biatch!  I may post some junk pics later on.


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2010)

Junk pics!!!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 1, 2010)

K I'll go firstView attachment 27086


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 1, 2010)

I'll post a junk pic as well!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 1, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:
			
		

> Werd!  We need more bombs up in this biatch!  I may post some junk pics later on.



Werd! Ain't seen one pair since
I've been to The CT!

I like to LHJO to other peoples chubby gf's.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 1, 2010)

Good idea!  Looks like everyone's down for a junk post-off!  I'll get some up in a while and jay can take off the hat finally!  This is the day saney's been waiting 25yrs for!


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 1, 2010)

He's gonna glaze himself up!!!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah cock gobblers its a dick-off.  Stop LHJO to my pic and post yours.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 1, 2010)

Shit saney you shy or sum10 all a sudden fine ill do it for im

View attachment 27087Saney




View attachment 27088  Saneys GF


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2010)

I may have to leave the CT for good if you fags start posting pics of cocks.


Jeezus fucking christ this place has become gay as fuck......


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2010)

Afraid she's gained weight since that pic Car, I'll have to update you guys soon! fat g/f pics Galore!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I may have to leave the CT for good if you fags start posting pics of cocks.
> 
> 
> Jeezus fucking christ this place has become gay as fuck......


 
What they asked for junk pics so... plus why ya complaining usually I charge peeps to see my manly glory


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 1, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> They always say no AP or head at first meet. It helps them sleep at night and makes them feel like they aren't hoowars...
> 
> GICH!



That may have been the case here but i wasn't about to drive a total of 160 mins (plus pay for all that gas) on the off chance that she might relent and let me hit it.  If she was just across town, I'd have taken my chances, but not driving that damn far for a gamble.  Speaking of Topeka, where she lives, check out google, today.  They renamed themselves Topeka for the day.  They had changed their name to Google, KS. one day last month.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 1, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I may have to leave the CT for good if you fags start posting pics of cocks.
> 
> 
> Jeezus fucking christ this place has become gay as fuck......


 
What's wrong? Getting too turned on?


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2010)

Just finished SFW!! Tim was sick, but still came over to count for me <3

Now i'm eating my ham and Cheese Sammy. I decided to go on a diet for a couple weeks to shed a little fat Starting Monday.. Hopefully I can slim down some because Fat Josh is starting to look better than me..

whats your height and weight joshy??


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 1, 2010)

Saney said:


> Just finished SFW!! Tim was sick, but still came over to count for me <3
> 
> Now i'm eating my ham and Cheese Sammy. I decided to go on a diet for a couple weeks to shed a little fat Starting Monday.. Hopefully I can slim down some because Fat Josh is starting to look better than me..
> 
> whats your height and weight joshy??



6 ft, 245, at the moment.  Was at 250 last week, but have started on ECA and green tea for close to a week.  Made a couple of diet adjustments to start.  Nothing much, just lowered preworkout carbs from 2 down to 1 scoops of WMS, which is like 80 down to 40 grams of carbs, approximately.

Starting today, switching to 26 grams of carbs preworkout using an old GNC product called AminoJAC.  It's 6 grams of BCAA and 26 grams of dextrose.  Also started back on cardio, which I really don't do any of in fall/winter.  Did a fairly brisk 40 min walk up and down my streeet the other day.  Gonna end up doing cardio immediately after weights to get a better effect, 3 or 4X a week.

Once I finish the current jug of Ragnarok, I'll be dosing albuterol preworkout.  Creatine interferes w/ fat loss, from what I've read, so I'll transition from creatine to albuterol and then clen after I run out of my alb.  Not going to shoot for 5 lbs. a week, but we'll just see what I average by making these adjustments.  I'll tweak thing from there.

I just ordered some sesamin and more bulk dimeth from NP, so I'll work the sesamin into the supp. regimen.  I've used it before and it was a decent aid for fat loss, plus is good for the liver and kidneys.  I walked over to the water park construction site last weekend, it's supposed to open late next mont.  I figure if I avg. maybe 3 lbs. lost per week, I'll be able to drop like 20-25 lbs. by the time the place opens.  With the BCAA's preworkout, I should be able to hang on to lean body mass and look pretty decent at around 220.

Gonna end up starting my melanotan2 program in a couple of weeks so that I'll be as dark as I wanna be by the first of may and looking right by the time that pool opens.  They're supposed to have rental party cabanas there so maybe that means they'll have night time parties and stuff there.

Depending on what kinda shape I'm in by the time pool weather comes around, I may end up going to this pool called The Jones Pool downtown.  Tank, the black friend of mine I've mentioned was there a lot last summer .  He's a pretty good photographer and posted a ton of pics he took there last yr.  TONS of hot ass bitches there.  Kinda like a club scene but at a pool.  He knows lots of hot girls, so hanging w/ him over there would prob net me plenty of potential ass.  

About to hit back and cardio, catch you goo garglers later...


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2010)

That's so awesome Josh! You're gonna be so hot and Studly like.. If I were to cum to Kansas, would you spoon with me for a lil while? Maybe show me what real AP action is like during your gangbangs? Question, have you ever crossed the swords?

I just weighed myself after I ate some Lunch, and weighed 246lbs.. I wanna diet hardcore with low carbs for a couple weeks and then go from there. Hopefully i'll drop a few pounds from it.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2010)

Is this a broken record here? 

Man, you fukkers take a lot of supps.......you guys are a Supp warehouse's wet fucking dream..How much coin you drop on all that shit?......Gear, good food, whey, SFW, and sleep.......don't over complicate things you dilly whackers.


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2010)

Hush up!

Go busy yourself by throwing some Coldies in the Cooler, equipping yourself with the finest of Player Hatin Shades,  and Engage in some Milf Spying..

I can't help it i'm a fat hungry fuck!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2010)

Saney said:


> Hush up!


 

  




Time to go SFW small-fryes.


----------



## independent (Apr 1, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Is this a broken record here?
> 
> Man, you fukkers take a lot of supps.......you guys are a Supp warehouse's wet fucking dream..How much coin you drop on all that shit?......Gear, good food, whey, SFW, and sleep.......don't over complicate things you dilly whackers.



I was thinking the same thing. A waste of money. Go on a diet to lose weight and take gears to gain. Not rocket science.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. A waste of money. Go on a diet to lose weight and take gears to gain. Not rocket science.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 1, 2010)

No crossed sabres at gb's.  Everyone's straight at those things.

I don't really spend much at all on supps.  I only buy when things are on sale, preferably clearance.  For example, the dimeth I bought is 2.50 a gram, which lasts forever when you only dose around 35 mg. on workout days.  That's nothing.  Creatine is dirt cheap, too.  The Sesamin was 20 bucks for a 2 month supply.  

I bet you spend a whole lot more on all that weed.  Supps. are good for general health and weed is bad for it.  It's a matter of priorities.  Some of you guys talk like you smoke almost daily.  That's gotta get expensive and pretty bad for the old lungs.  Personally, I'd rather spend a few bucks on a few key supps.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 1, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Is this a broken record here?
> 
> Man, you fukkers take a lot of supps.......you guys are a Supp warehouse's wet fucking dream..How much coin you drop on all that shit?......Gear, good food, whey, SFW, and sleep.......don't over complicate things you dilly whackers.


 
GNC loves them


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 1, 2010)

The Situation said:


> GNC loves them


 
I love GNC more than they love me because I almost always hit their 75% off items.  If you wait long enough, most stuff gets marked down that much and ends up cheaper than websites.  Just gotta stop in often enough to check and notice the exp. dates.  Once something is within 3 mos. of it, it goes 75% off.  They don't always keep up w/ it but will do the markdown at the register if you notice and point it out.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 1, 2010)

Besides GNC whats going on poop stabbers


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 1, 2010)

Remind me not to eat a big bowl of ground beef with pasta sauce before doing legs. Fucking felt full and bloated during SFW. Sucked.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 1, 2010)

goin to crap on yourself


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 1, 2010)

Not that. Just felt full still and felt like puking a few times.

I ate it about 2 hours before SFW. Oh well, lesson learned. 

I think had I LHJO before SFW I would've been fine.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2010)

Weed is an excellent analgesic........pain reliever and muscle relaxer .

Keeps me eating big on cycle.....

Helps with my sleep......another plus for muscle growth.....

The chick loves when we get high and AP.......can go forever and The "o" feels oh so good when high.

Maybe 5-10 bucks a week........well worth it IMO.........my lungs are fine.....I can swim under water for 3-4 laps without coming up for air...pool is about 45-50 feet long......


Hopefully will be legal in Cali cum November.

Best of all.........It makes me feel weeely weely good...


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 1, 2010)

How correct you are Al. Besides Arnold smoked it when he was huge. So it's very anabolic. Mmmm weeeds.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> How correct you are Al. Besides Arnold smoked it when he was huge. So it's very anabolic. Mmmm weeeds.


 
Arnold loved burning tree ........Weed must be the reason he only won 7 Mr. Olympias and not 10 or 11.....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 1, 2010)

'Phonsey, the weed is strictly a placebo.  You just have good lung genetics and you're geared.  The weed does NOTHING.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 1, 2010)

josh, you dont need to be fooling with albuterol dude . .  wait until your down a few more %. Fasted AM HIIT cardio strips fat like fucking paint . . .think spin classes, or circuits . .  you can work your SFW around fasted AM too for a similar effect . . think total body, high rep depletion workouts . . refeed carbs during the day, but taper them so last amount is say 3pm, and small, say 20-30g. Dinner just meat and vege


 . . anyway, the capt just spent 8hrs climbing up and down a 5,500 ft fucking mountain


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> josh, you dont need to be fooling with albuterol dude . . wait until your down a few more %. Fasted AM HIIT cardio strips fat like fucking paint . . .think spin classes, or circuits . . you can work your SFW around fasted AM too for a similar effect . . think total body, high rep depletion workouts . . refeed carbs during the day, but taper them so last amount is say 3pm, and small, say 20-30g. Dinner just meat and vege


 
Thanks, Cap'n........now Josh will reply with a War And Peace-esque response.

Off to pinn 375mg Testy. 

Edit: Damm Left Glute..............Always bleeds when I pinn the Left Glute.......Never bleeds on the Right Glute. 

Guess I need to LHJO more to remedy this......

It's all about the Right Glute til the end of the cycle


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 1, 2010)

christ, he does crap on eh, Pony?

Im off to LHJO . . . .


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> christ, he does crap on eh, Pony?


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2010)

big day today!! Fish and chest workout! I did some light weight Deads yesterday.. Felt pretty good. Only got 6 1/2 hours of sleep 

and weed is very anabolic, even only if it's indirect!


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2010)

My car needs to get Inspected again. The sticker is officially bad. I just got back from driving to the inspection station but those fags are closed On the Day Jesus supposedly died... how fucking gay is that?

Richard Gears emailed me saying he would trade me the shit he won from World Pharma for some sweet Junk pics and my Fat BBW Bomb pics... I'm charging my camera as I type!


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 2, 2010)

Saney said:


> My car needs to get Inspected again. The sticker is officially bad. I just got back from driving to the inspection station but those fags are closed On the Day Jesus supposedly died... how fucking gay is that?
> 
> Richard Gears emailed me saying he would trade me the shit he won from World Pharma for some sweet Junk pics and my Fat BBW Bomb pics... I'm charging my camera as I type!


 Fuck saney you dont even have a camera bro its been in the "shop" for like 6 months now


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i remember when al use to run his horny goat weed stacks and Arginine. You've come a long way brutha!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i remember when al use to run his horny goat weed stacks and Arginine. You've come a long way brutha!



You got me there. 

......But that was it........I didn't have to take out a second mortgage just to finance my supp habit.......Fuck HGW.......Da vit C and V is where it's at......

Easter sale at Innovative Peptides coming up any day......Need to get sum more Adex and Vit C


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 2, 2010)

Best ed treatment EVER

Test and meth

Fuck a hole in a tree at 100 mph 

whooooooooo!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Word. Saney's gonna be living under a bridge soon with a shopping cart filled with supps.


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2010)

I only buy Whey protein when ever I find it at a good price.. I have like five tubs in my room on my brand new display... It's actually very pretty <3

Soon i'll be buying Beta Alanine so I can be Jacked and Lean like Josh is.... He is my Knight In Shining Armor


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2010)

I do two shakes of Whey ED
4grams of Fish Oil ED
2 Multivitamins ED
2grams of Glucosamine ED

4 to 5 meals ED!


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, Glucosamine is great with Joint pain.. I take 2g's ED and 4g's of Fish oil.. With that, you can hit shit really hard..

And I only buy it when i can find it super cheap.. i got like 120 days worth for 12$


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Supp wise, You dont need Anything except the following:
> 
> Whey
> stims
> ...


 What no Beta-Al?  Ah fuck well there went $600 bucks.  Buy in bulk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 2, 2010)

Sup prostate pokers!  Closed deal with gilfie last nite!!!  Fukkin gr8, but no sprayin' or nuthin. Pretty routine AP.  I fount out this broad was banging a 25y/o a coupla years ago at age 50!  That's literally halfa her age!  JFC!  She said it was just a sex thang!  She introduced him to her daughter a few months earlier, but they didn't hit it off, so she ran into this cat a few months later and ended up going home with him that nite.  Then it turnt into a friends with benefits thing for the next year or so!  

Says it was a "mistake.  I knew better."  Kinda pisses me off when she talks about it 4 some reason.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 2, 2010)

I used to use joint supps as a staple but w/o it i don't notice any diff so I didn't bother re-upping.  I do 6 grams of fish oil a day, usually just 1 whey shake a day unless it's a workout day.  Creatine, when I'm not dieting.  I don't spend shit on that.  Got a couple of super clearance deals on Xpand and Ragnarok.  Like 10 bucks a jug, so it ended up being as cheap as mono w/ all the extras of taurine, arg, etc.  Ragnarok is the shit, though.  It has standardized rhodiola, which is actually good stuff for mood enhancement.

Car inspections are a thing of the past for me.  In Kansas, you get it inspected......ONCE!!!  Then you're done, just renew your reg. every yr.  I love it.  I grew up in PA, w/ an annual inspection AND the emissions thing, to boot.

Back to supps, HGW isn't without its benefits.  It's pretty decent for load volume.  I've always shot pretty good loads, but they're better when on HGW, maca, etc.  Paravol was the shit for loads.  I loved that stuff.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 2, 2010)

Capt. you don't think fasted HIIT and SFW is catabolic as hell?  No BCAA or anything?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 2, 2010)

As long as he's free-basing creatine BA and Neovar Bombs, there's no way he can enter a catabolic state.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 2, 2010)

No, seriously.  I would think you'd be burning off LBM that way.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Capt. you don't think fasted HIIT and SFW is catabolic as hell? No BCAA or anything?


 
It will only become catabolic if your workouts extend over an hour. It's all about hitting the weights/cardio hard and fast. I aint never lost an ounce of muscle . . in fact have got stronger, not by great margins but noticable. For SFW, think super- tri- giant-sets. You should be done in 45min.

BCAAs will help, that's on my supp list. Buy in bulk, unflavoured. Use a little lemon or lime juice for flavour. Smash 1/4 pre, 1/2 during, 1/4 immediately post. Wait 15-20min before SFWhey.

High-dose stims also required. 300-400mg caffine 50-75mg geranamine 200mg asprin is a good sub for ECA

Oh, and LHJO inbetween meals for ultimate anabolic effects

GICH!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> It will only become catabolic if your workouts extend over an hour. It's all about hitting the weights/cardio hard and fast. I aint never lost an ounce of muscle . . in fact have got stronger, not by great margins but noticable. For SFW, think super- tri- giant-sets. You should be done in 45min.
> 
> BCAAs will help, that's on my supp list. Buy in bulk, unflavoured. Use a little lemon or lime juice for flavour. Smash 1/4 pre, 1/2 during, 1/4 immediately post. Wait 15-20min before SFWhey.
> 
> ...


Man I'm glad I subbed this thread I'm learnin so much.  I been LHJO WHILE I was eatin. Thanks CAP


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2010)

Just finished SFW. I'm scared about the cut i'm gonna be doing.. And I need to start running so i can burn a little fat and raise my endurance some.

One day i'll be like Josh's sexy ass.. Maybe he'll be willing to cross the swords with me???


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2010)

Saney, whats the term when two guys JO on each other at the same time?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 2, 2010)

what up you poop stabbing butt puppets


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2010)

The Situation said:


> what up you poop stabbing butt puppets


 
Right back atcha ya Hershey Highway houndin' chocolate starfish goblin.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2010)

lol @ you jews


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Saney, whats the term when two guys JO on each other at the same time?


 Saney pm'ed me he say its called a double bannana split or sum10 like that


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> saney pm'ed me he say its called a double bannana split or sum10 like that



+1


----------



## independent (Apr 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup prostate pokers!  Closed deal with gilfie last nite!!!  Fukkin gr8, but no sprayin' or nuthin. Pretty routine AP.  I fount out this broad was banging a 25y/o a coupla years ago at age 50!  That's literally halfa her age!  JFC!  She said it was just a sex thang!  She introduced him to her daughter a few months earlier, but they didn't hit it off, so she ran into this cat a few months later and ended up going home with him that nite.  Then it turnt into a friends with benefits thing for the next year or so!
> 
> Says it was a "mistake.  I knew better."  Kinda pisses me off when she talks about it 4 some reason.



So who did she say was better, you or the young stud?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm gonna assume it was me.  He's prolly not nearly as jerked as me, wasn't pinning gears, and had no prior gilf pleasing experience.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 2, 2010)

Saney said:


> +1



Ever played the toast game?  Just sum10 to do when the party turns out to be a sword fight.

Urban Dictionary: the toast game


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2010)

lol toast game?


----------



## independent (Apr 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm gonna assume it was me.  He's prolly not nearly as jerked as me, wasn't pinning gears, and had no prior gilf pleasing experience.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2010)

We need to have a Gilf-OFF.......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 2, 2010)

Werd!  But, someone besides me needs to tap some gilfage.  The gilf's gonna be in cali all next week.  So I may go thump the bible thumper again monday or tuesday.  She was all pist at me the last coupla days because I didn't TM her 8 times a day, like she always does me.  I got it all smoothed over, so should make for some descent plan B AP whilst the gilf is away.  

Speaking of gears.  This shit's really coming on strong now.  I was tossin 100s for DB mil press today like it ain't nobody's bidness.  Already back up to 242 now.  Those 'tides also run the appetite thru the roof.


Gears!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! But, someone besides me needs to tap some gilfage.


 
WTF......

As soon as get rid of my chick it's on, Knigglet..........then it will be back to juggling M1, M2, M3, M4, etc..........lotta new, fresh Milf/Gilfage to be had this Summer at the pool.......If I juggled 3 while non-geared last Summer, then I should land 5 or 6 easy all Geared up this Summer

All without using the internet...........that's cheatin'.......Do it in person


What part of Cali is your Gilf gonna be in??........I might make my first hit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2010)

why you need to get rid of your GF bro? Just tap that milfage anyhow . .


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 2, 2010)

Sac Town, I think!  Tell her roids sent ya!  

Just sayin'.  No CTers have ever gone the gilf route before.  Well, ask the cap.  Methinks he might have gone way out to unchartered  gilf territory once.  :lmao:  40ish is fun, but them 50+ broads no how to lay it on ya.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 2, 2010)

In other news.  The k...er. Tried to call a little whilst ago, but I missed it.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> why you need to get rid of your GF bro? Just tap that milfage anyhow . .


 ^+1

The cap is always right on bring the gilf in on the milf for the combo.  Show your skills bro.  And if that dont work punch em both in the back of the head and AP their asses anywho

GICH


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2010)

I went Gilf a couple years ago......like 51......She's 53 now.....still got her digits in my phone......might have to try that one


Been goin 20 sum10's lately.........That's a good reason to gear and SFW...young chicks dig it....most knobs my age have to LHJO every night cuz they're all old and blubbed and never work out........


There is a Gilf(my neighbor) who works out in the complex Gym......tall skinny short-haired Blonde.....nice body fer sure for a Gilf........She's always chatting me up in the Gym......she's almost too nice.......always thanking me repeatedly for letting her work-in......One of those Gilfs that seem too nice........she's married, but her hubby is a knob.......he never goes to the Gym with her.....She just chats the shit outta me everytime.......I'd love to bend those long legs over and pound that little Blonde Gilf poon into submission.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Right back atcha ya Hershey Highway houndin' chocolate starfish goblin.


 
now thats a good one...well done


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm chowing down on lobster and salad, a little merlot on the side . . all this gears and gilfage talk calls for after lunch LHJO. .


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, Gilf talk is making me wanna LHJO after Dinner


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2010)

You too, huh? I thought I was a minority . ., ,


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 2, 2010)

I've tagged two diff 52 yr. olds.  One was over a yr. ago, so I was ahead of the GILF curve!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2010)

Just scored a dime o DEEZ......

Time to blaze and Q a fat Tri-Tip.


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2010)

That was pretty gay.. and since you're from the area, (Pourto Rico) your name could possibly be Pablo.. Than you'd really be gay.. If it was the case, then Sanesloot wouldn't want none of your shake that brings all the twinks to the yard

Anyhoo, Just tossed back some Chink Grub this morning. wanted a break from the normal eggs and toast breakfast. I think there should be a contest between me and josh to see who can cut the most weight and who can appear the leanest after a period of time... 


I"M CALLING YOU OUT JOSH YOU FAT FUCKING POS!


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2010)

How dare you!


----------



## independent (Apr 3, 2010)

Saney said:


> That was pretty gay.. and since you're from the area, (Pourto Rico) your name could possibly be Pablo.. Than you'd really be gay.. If it was the case, then Sanesloot wouldn't want none of your shake that brings all the twinks to the yard
> 
> Anyhoo, Just tossed back some Chink Grub this morning. wanted a break from the normal eggs and toast breakfast. I think there should be a contest between me and josh to see who can cut the most weight and who can appear the leanest after a period of time...
> 
> ...



Great idea.  We will call it The Biggest Fat Loser.


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Great idea.  We will call it The Biggest Fat Loser.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2010)

that reminds me of my game show idea . . .  The Biggest Geared notBig

get a dozen BestFriendTim -sized notBigs, shove them in a house with large-clittied SheBeasts, feed them, train them, load them up on semi-lethal doses of Gears . . you get the picture


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 3, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> that reminds me of my game show idea . . . The Biggest Geared notBig
> 
> get a dozen BestFriendTim -sized notBigs, shove them in a house with large-clittied SheBeasts, feed them, train them, load them up on semi-lethal doses of Gears . . you get the picture


 Yeah thats greas great make SFW till they stroke out.  last man standing type shit right?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 3, 2010)

How about a contest of who can make the most homo-erotic references in a single thread, while at the same time posting the most pics on gay oriented websites?  I wonder who'd win that one...


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> How about a contest of who can make the most homo-erotic references in a single thread, while at the same time posting the most pics on gay oriented websites?  I wonder who'd win that one...



For the 20th time, Jay made that account.. Not me


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2010)

Saney, why don't you get Best Friend Tim here on IM for a showdown with the other Best Friend Tim?


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2010)

BFT is Jay

My Tim, is some skinny Not Big who has no desire to eat.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2010)

Saney said:


> BFT is Jay


 
Thanks for clearing up that mystery for me......I was having trouble sleeping.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 3, 2010)

Saney said:


> For the 20th time, Jay made that account.. Not me



Sure he did!    You just didn't think anyone here would out ya knig!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 3, 2010)

Natty ice #1 down the hatch.  Wish I had some purple kush or afgoo, wtf that is.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Natty ice #1 down the hatch. Wish I had some purple kush or afgoo, wtf that is.


 
think it's definately time to road-test sum hypnotics roids. .  Im on the merlot and seafood


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2010)

Merlot and Chicken Alfredo Florentine goin' here


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 3, 2010)

I'ma do that real soon knig!  I got me 20 of'em now.  Can't wait.  I'm just fraid that shizzle might keep me awake @ nite.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2010)

"Why hello my dick-lip, spear-chucking friend"     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2010)

Drank way too much last night. fucking throwing up for literally 2 hours. my buddy "Best Friend Perry" drove me home, tucked me in.. Next thing I know I'm laying on a bed full of clothes, Hockey posters, playboy magazines, and my Xbox Controller. And totally forgot about needing to wake up early for a Easter Breakfast with my g/f's family.. I can't wait to get some more shut eye

And my ass hurts


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 4, 2010)

Happy Easter fags!  Got up this AM, pinned my easter 'tides, then mowed 5 eggs and a big ass bowl of raisin bran.  Gonna get down and dirty with some beef tenderloin and sweet taters for lunkky later on.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 4, 2010)

Just got back from a fasted 2 mile brisk walk.  Did 4 mg. of alb, 2 triple tea blend caps (black/white/green) and a big cup of coffee w/ a shot of Stok.  This new Stok stuff is like a little creamer looking container that has what amounts to a coffee additive.  It tastes like coffee so it blends right in w/ it and adds 40 mg. of caffeine.

The gf brought home two little containers of it that a co worker gave her.  You can buy the stuff, but I heard it's free at 7-11 w/ the other creamers.  For free, it'd be a nice way to charge up your usual coffee.  I'm planning to stop in a 7-11 and jack a shitload of them for a free caffeine supp.  GICH

Did chest and tri's yesterday plus 30 mins of cardio on the treadmill afterward.  Switched up the routine a bit to add more sets and reps.  Should help to goose metabolism a little.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 4, 2010)

I hear stock is even more anabolic than neovar and creatine BA combined.  I might add it to my test/tren stack in lieu of the a-bombs.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 4, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I hear stock is even more anabolic than neovar and creatine BA combined.  I might add it to my test/tren stack in lieu of the a-bombs.



Its placebo ratio is approx. the same as coffee, considering the caffeine content.  But it's free and coffee isn't, so it's probably worth adding for the synergistic placebo effect.  W/ all the coffee and caffeine fans here, it was worth mentioning.

On another note, Iron Dragon has a 20% off Easter sale today.  Enter code easter2010.  GICH


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Its placebo ratio is approx. the same as coffee, considering the caffeine content.  But it's free and coffee isn't, so it's probably worth adding for the synergistic placebo effect.  W/ all the coffee and caffeine fans here, it was worth mentioning.
> 
> On another note, Iron Dragon has a 20% off Easter sale today.  Enter code easter2010.  GICH




What's the internets address?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 4, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> What's the internets address?




www.Iron-Dragon.com


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 4, 2010)

to the 20% discount when their prices are >20% higher than truepeptides.com.

BTW, any y'all ever tried IGF1-LR3?  That shit does look tempting.


----------



## independent (Apr 4, 2010)

Whats up kniggs?  Just got back from bass fishing.  My son beat me today too, 2 to 1.  I almost sound like Im from Tennessee.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 4, 2010)

I just ordwered 5 weeks worth of IGF-1 LR3.  I'm gonna sprinkle it  on toppa this cycle.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 4, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I just ordwered 5 weeks worth of IGF-1 LR3. I'm gonna sprinkle it on toppa this cycle.


 
You fukkin' Pep-whore

Of all people I didn't think Roids would get sucked into the vortex of the Pep tornado .....I guess if you got extra coin lying around it's worth a try.....I ain't wasting any more money on anything 'cept gear, food, and whey......


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 4, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I just ordwered 5 weeks worth of IGF-1 LR3. I'm gonna sprinkle it on toppa this cycle.


 
I hear good things about the long peptide . . but had a huge sale at the _DRSE Gears Emporium_ picked up 25g of bold undec instead for a steal . . that's 100mls if my calcs are correct  . .  hope to hell that shit isnt placebo


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 4, 2010)

This cycle includes:

Tren E
Test E
CJC-1295/GHRP-6
A-bombs
IGF-1LR3

JFC!!!  I'm gonna be pist if I ain't hit 260 lean after all this shit.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 4, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> to the 20% discount when their prices are >20% higher than truepeptides.com.
> 
> BTW, any y'all ever tried IGF1-LR3?  That shit does look tempting.



 Been using it for several weeks now at a medium/low dose.  Start at 20 mcg, now 30, moving up to 40 starting this week.  A lot of guys run it at 50 or 60, but most say 60 is as high as you want to run it.  From everything I researched about it, it's not something you see results from immediately, but down the line you end up w/ a lot more growth potential since you get the hyperplasia effect (muscle fibers literally splitting w/ the effect of have more fibers).  Those fibers can grow, of course so you end up w/ more fibers growing than you previously did.  The thing to be careful w/ is if you dose too high or too long you can experience sides you don't want (growth of existing tumors, including cancerous ones, growth of the intestines, etc.).  People warn not to take it lightly because it's powerful stuff.  That's why I've taken the cautious route w/ it, hoping for mild long term progress.    I figure if you do lower dose cycles of no more than 2 mos, you could make decent progress w/ minimal/no sides and just keep on doing cycles after 2 month breaks.  I haven't had any sides so far but pumps have been noticeably more pronounced.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 4, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> This cycle includes:
> 
> Tren E
> Test E
> ...


 
GearsMcG, you gonna run the IGF after the cjc/ghrp?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lmfao. "touche honkey"


 

"What did you do fellow, burn those big black lips on a crack pipe as you missed your job interview"


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2010)

Low carb diet started today!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> GearsMcG, you gonna run the IGF after the cjc/ghrp?



Prolly.  IDK.  I'm tryin'a do some research and find out if they can be used together.  You heard anything about this?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saney said:


> Low carb diet started today!


 Saney 8 pancakes 4 waffles 6 biscuts a whey shake and 2 glasses of mountain dew is *NOT* low carb.

GICH


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2010)

Actually, i only had 4 eggs and some coffee... Soon i'll throw in a Protein shakey!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 5, 2010)

Ate pretty nice yesterday.  Half a Kashi pizza for the first meal, big ass steak, diced and spiced sweet potatoes and asparagus (green and white) for second meal.  A couple big burgers w/o buns or anything, just ketchup for the next meal, Muscle Milk before bead.  About to hit up a 40 min fasted walk after downing a 24 oz. Pepsi Max, 35 mg. of dimeth, 2 of the tea blend caps, so close to 200 mg. of caffeine in all.  May hit legs later on today.  It's opening day but looks like rain.  If the weather improves I may head out and catch the game.  Kaufman has been refurbished and has one of the biggest video boards in sports now. Pretty slick.  Roids, not sure about if you can do IGF w/ your other 'tides but you'll need some acetic acid to reconstitute it.  I assume you already have some bac. water, but you'll need that too.  You have to draw up the IGF and then draw three times that amount of bac. water up as well.  Otherwise, it's supposed to sting like hell, so the bac. water makes it tolerable.  I expect my resupply of dimeth and my sesamin will be here in a day or two.  I remember the sesamin as being pretty effective, so we'll see how that goes for me this time around.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 5, 2010)

Little update, down another 5 lbs to 240 today.  It's early, so maybe not quite 5 since you always weigh slightly more in the evening.  Average of 5 lbs a week so far, though, so what I'm doing seems to be working so far.  Curious to see if progress will improve once I switch from albuterol to clen.  Guessing I have about a week of the alb. left.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## mooch2321 (Apr 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Prolly. IDK. I'm tryin'a do some research and find out if they can be used together. You heard anything about this?


 

use em together for sure, igf-1 and slin and growth are all very synergistic.

i like to pin my igf-1 in the morning.  Are you doing ghrp 3 times a day?  if so i would do it like this.

ghrp first thing in the morn.
igf-1 about 15 min later.

then ghrp again post workout. 

and 1 more time before bed.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 5, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> use em together for sure, igf-1 and slin and growth are all very synergistic.
> 
> i like to pin my igf-1 in the morning.  Are you doing ghrp 3 times a day?  if so i would do it like this.
> 
> ...



 I do my IGF post workout 3X a week, but I've seen it recommended that way and also first thing in the morning before a big breakfast.  Whenever you get into higher range dosing you're supposed to make sure you have sufficient carb intake soon or you can get hypoglycemic.  Just got back from the walk, sweaty as hell.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> use em together for sure, igf-1 and slin and growth are all very synergistic.
> 
> i like to pin my igf-1 in the morning.  Are you doing ghrp 3 times a day?  if so i would do it like this.
> 
> ...



I've heard IGF1 anad GHRP are synergistic.  But, I'm wondering about GHRP/CJC and IGF1.  I really haven't found any info on that combo.  I was thinking 50mcg IGF-1LR3 PWO (or 1st thing in the am on non SFW days)  and the CJC/GHRP first thing in the morning and before bedtime ED.  What y'all think about that?

My A-bombs are posed to arrive today along with another 3 tests & 1 tren.  I think I'm gonna up the test to 1g.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dosen't really matter when you take the cjc/ghrp your gonna be really tired and always hungry they do work well together though.  I cant remember what study it was but I've read not to stack IGF-1 with it I believe it said it causes over supression of the pituatary and your natty HGH will drop significantly.

GICH


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2010)

You talking about CJC/GHRP and IGF1 or GHRP along with IGF1?  I have heard that there's some good synergy with GHRP-6 & IGF1.  I just can't find anything talking about the CJC/GHRP stack along with IGF1.  

That's some true shit about CJC/GHRP6.  About 20min after I pin it, I'm tired and fungry as hell, feeling like i need about 200g of carbs to get my energy back.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You talking about CJC/GHRP and IGF1 or GHRP along with IGF1? I have heard that there's some good synergy with GHRP-6 & IGF1. I just can't find anything talking about the CJC/GHRP stack along with IGF1.
> 
> That's some true shit about CJC/GHRP6. About 20min after I pin it, I'm tired and fungry as hell, feeling like i need about 200g of carbs to get my energy back.


 yeah I was too. lol.  But that study I read said it wasn't good to stack all three the pituatary shit.  I would stick with ghrp/igf or ghrp/cjc not all three but thats just how I roll


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 5, 2010)

wake up and sfw


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)

Day off from SFW, FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Plus I have an Easter hangover.........I swear I ate half the fuckin Ham my Mom made.......plus plenty of other Easter goodies and Rum & Cokes wit da Family.......felt good to indulge in some goodies.......it's been a while......now I'm really effin'


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2010)

ponyshow said:


>


*
wake up and pin some fukkin 'tides goddammit!!!*


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> *wake up and pin some fukkin 'tides goddammit!!!*


 


I don't want to become a science experiment............Gear is enough for me......That 'tide shit sounds like like you need a Masters in Chemistry to figure out.......I'll let you eff-stikks be the guinea pigs on that shit.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2010)

Meh, it ain't nothin' but a thang.  There's a lot of'em out there and it can get confusing as hell, but there are really only three worth taking IMO - CJC, GHRP6, and IGF-1LR3.  

I wish the mailman would HTFU and bring my gears.  I'm fraid if I leave now, mum's gonna go to the door and receive my gears!  That won't be cool at all!!!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Meh, it ain't nothin' but a thang. There's a lot of'em out there and it can get confusing as hell, but there are really only three worth taking IMO - CJC, GHRP6, and IGF-1LR3.
> 
> I wish the mailman would HTFU and bring my gears. I'm fraid if I leave now, mum's gonna go to the door and receive my gears! That won't be cool at all!!!


 

You got more GEAR comin'?? 

.......or just 'tides?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2010)

Got some mo test & tren as well as some a-bombs!

Got some 'tides cummin also in the next coupla days!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 5, 2010)

Get this!  Got my NP order today and also an email response to my inquiry about the "nutra bucks" that paid for that order.  Turns out it was a house credit they gave me because of my last order.  I don't really get it because the mistake was mine but they not only charged my card back properly, but ALSO gave me a house credit of like 112 bucks.  Score! So this order was free and I have another 86 in credit sitting there.  Pretty damn spiffy.  Another nice development, DirecTV is having a free preview of MLB Extra Innings so I'm getting to sit here and watch my Bucs SPANK the Dodgers 7-2 on opening day.  Caught the game from the very first pitch.  Let's go Bucs!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> How do u know its coming today?


 
Werd.......I would like to know how you know as well.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)

Mine have come early by 2 days on my last 2 orders


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2010)

Just finished SFW with Tim! we did shoulders today.. Nothing quite like getting my shoulders lookin like Melons. Tim on the other hand, looks like Mr. Noodle Man on a 500 calorie diet

only 20 carbs so far today!


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> why do u fags use these extreme diets? cant you just eat low fat, high protein with moderate carbs?



No


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)

richard gears said:


> why do u fags use these extreme diets? Cant you just eat low fat, high protein with moderate carbs?


 


+ 1,000,000


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2010)

STFU or GTFO!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)

Saney said:


> STFU or GTFO!


----------



## mooch2321 (Apr 5, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I do my IGF post workout 3X a week, but I've seen it recommended that way and also first thing in the morning before a big breakfast. Whenever you get into higher range dosing you're supposed to make sure you have sufficient carb intake soon or you can get hypoglycemic. Just got back from the walk, sweaty as hell.


 

igf-1 can stop the proliferation of natural mgf when used post workout, so it may be more beneficial to pin at a different time.

roids as far as your sit goes, the two growth peptides will work fine with igf-1...doesnt matter whether your using cjc, ghrp, or real hgh, growth hormone and igf go hand in hand.  Now you could get a lot more out of you tides if you changed it up though, ghrp at 100mcg x 3 ed is a great way to get better results.  your fine doing the cjc 1 a day though because of its longer half-life.


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not starving.. I'm eating some Flounder as we speak!


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll be ok. It's hard, but i'll just have to adjust.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> use em together for sure, igf-1 and slin and growth are all very synergistic.
> 
> i like to pin my igf-1 in the morning. Are you doing ghrp 3 times a day? if so i would do it like this.
> 
> ...


 
mooch knows what the hell he's talking about . . . 

 . .  .  since you got so much goddam Gears, you could save the IGF for cruise mode . .  naturally beta-alanine + NeoVar enemas assist constant growth, and you can pick them up cheap from NutraPlanet if you covert to a gay form of christianity, send junk pics to Dr D, and use the discount code :GAPINGBADGERANUS

btw roids, are you pinning a gram o' test yet?


----------



## independent (Apr 5, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> mooch knows what the hell he's talking about . . .
> 
> . .  .  since you got so much goddam Gears, you could save the IGF for cruise mode . .  naturally beta-alanine + NeoVar enemas assist constant growth, and you can pick them up cheap from NutraPlanet if you covert to a gay form of christianity, send junk pics to Dr D, and use the discount code :GAPINGBADGERANUS
> 
> btw roids, are you pinning a gram o' test yet?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saney it wouldnt be cheatin if you took some extra carbs intra-analy


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mooch I dont understand your reasoning behind using Igf-1 and slin.  IGF-1 binds to insulin receptors which would allow for to much free insulin in the body.  Have you ever actually used slin its not something you should just be givin advice on in post bro youll get someone killed.  I'm not saying ya dont know what your talking about or whatever I just dont understand what ur saying care to explain?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)

Saney said:


> I'm not starving.. I'm eating some Flounder as we speak!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2010)

haha! saney is such a jew!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)

Check out my latest order:


01.IGF-1 LR-3 1mg (receptor)
02.IGF-1 RH 1mg (receptor)
03.NEW! GHRP-2 5mg (receptor)
04.NEW GHRP-6 5mg (receptor)
05.NEW! PEG MGF 2mg (receptor)
06.IGF-1 DES 1,3
07.HGH Fragment (176-191) 5mg 3 PACK!!
08.CJC-1295 2mg,3 PACK(receptor)
09.GHRP-6 - 5mg / 4 pack
10.IGF-2 (LR-3) 1mg


----------



## mooch2321 (Apr 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Mooch I dont understand your reasoning behind using Igf-1 and slin. IGF-1 binds to insulin receptors which would allow for to much free insulin in the body. Have you ever actually used slin its not something you should just be givin advice on in post bro youll get someone killed. I'm not saying ya dont know what your talking about or whatever I just dont understand what ur saying care to explain?


 

i dont normally do peoples research for em, but since your calling me out i will point you in the right direction.  read up on slin and igf, its pretty common for them to be used together.  heres some material for ya to look at.

Gavin Kane GH,IGF and slin protocol? - Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com / Anabolic Review Forums
the guys on this thread rip on gavins ideas but many ended up using his protocol for awesom gains.

Dat's "best" way to use IGF-1 LR3 - Professional Muscle
dat addresses the issue in post 12

What is the best way to take GH? - Professional Muscle
sum good info here as well, scroll down....

Beyond AAS...INSULIN - Professional Muscle
this is a long one but a great read....


----------



## mooch2321 (Apr 5, 2010)

oh and yes ive used slin before.....


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> i dont normally do peoples research for em, but since your calling me out i will point you in the right direction. read up on slin and igf, its pretty common for them to be used together. heres some material for ya to look at.
> 
> Gavin Kane GH,IGF and slin protocol? - Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com / Anabolic Review Forums
> the guys on this thread rip on gavins ideas but many ended up using his protocol for awesom gains.
> ...


 











'Tides til ya die


----------



## mooch2321 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> 'Tides til ya die


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2010)

datbtrue is 'tides guru, he's got his own forum etc


----------



## independent (Apr 5, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> i dont normally do peoples research for em, but since your calling me out i will point you in the right direction.  read up on slin and igf, its pretty common for them to be used together.  heres some material for ya to look at.
> 
> Gavin Kane GH,IGF and slin protocol? - Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com / Anabolic Review Forums
> the guys on this thread rip on gavins ideas but many ended up using his protocol for awesom gains.
> ...




Are there any peptides out there that act like beta-alanine?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Are there any peptides out there that act like beta-alanine?


 

x2.....


...I need to know as well, ASAP!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Are there any peptides out there that act like beta-alanine?


 

what, like loosen your schinter muscles and provide an undue adulation for Dr D?


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2010)

Wtf? this is the gayest Peptide talk i've ever read in my entire fat life..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr. Dat seems to believe that GHRP-6/CJC-1295/IGF-1LR3 are fine to take together.  Although, he seems to be a big fan of using it PCT.  However, I'm not doing a PCT.  I'm cruising on low dose test for the next 40 or so years.  I guess it would still make sense to use it on the cruise.  I'm just curious to see what it could do in conjunction with the gears.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> LoL
> 
> Josh would be proud



 Me???  You mean Roids.  I started on IGF literally 3 weeks ago and that's the only 'tide I've ever used aside from melanotan2.  Roids is the Prince of 'Tides.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2010)

melanotan2 . .  meh . .  it makes some of your freckles go darker . .  the horn aspect is over-rated . .  perhaps Im not abusing it enough . .  4/10

money better spent on GHRP-6/CJC-1295 or cheque drops


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2010)

They gave an expected delivery date, but they were off again.  I hop that shit arrives tomorrow.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 5, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> i dont normally do peoples research for em, but since your calling me out i will point you in the right direction.  read up on slin and igf, its pretty common for them to be used together.  heres some material for ya to look at.
> 
> Gavin Kane GH,IGF and slin protocol? - Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com / Anabolic Review Forums
> the guys on this thread rip on gavins ideas but many ended up using his protocol for awesom gains.
> ...



  Just read that second link.  I can see his logic w/ avoiding post workout administration.  I'd seen some ppl. recommend breakfast dosing.  I dunno about his other thing w/ micro dosing though.  That's a LOT of pinning!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 5, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> melanotan2 . .  meh . .  it makes some of your freckles go darker . .  the horn aspect is over-rated . .  perhaps Im not abusing it enough . .  4/10
> 
> money better spent on GHRP-6/CJC-1295 or cheque drops



 Where did you get your M2?  I got really good results and was loading at .5 mg. per day where a lot of guys do 1 mg.  I got dark as hell and was a walking hornball.  It was awesome.  How are you storing it?  You may be deactivating it if not storing/preserving it the right way.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2010)

BFT is jerked and tan!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1254812966571&ref=mf


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Where did you get your M2? I got really good results and was loading at .5 mg. per day where a lot of guys do 1 mg. I got dark as hell and was a walking hornball. It was awesome. How are you storing it? You may be deactivating it if not storing/preserving it the right way.


 
sten  . . where else? It's stored in the fridge, unconstituted . . just finished 1 vial . . was pinning up to 1.5mg . . . I found my weekly shot kicked in alright, I had a little left the next day, pinned that and nada . . .  it has a long way to travel to get here, so maybe it degrades during travel . . sum10 to think about when buying 'tides


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mooch I wasnt calling you out I ask ya politely to explain and you linked up some interesting articles I just see a lot of peeps misrepresenting usage protocols with slin and had a close friend die cause he didnt want to listen so if I sound preachy wasnt my intent.  Just want peeps to know what their getting into with slin.and btw i like anal after goldenshowers.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 5, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> sten  . . where else? It's stored in the fridge, unconstituted . . just finished 1 vial . . was pinning up to 1.5mg . . . I found my weekly shot kicked in alright, I had a little left the next day, pinned that and nada . . .  it has a long way to travel to get here, so maybe it degrades during travel . . sum10 to think about when buying 'tides




The long shipping time may well be the problem.  Some places ship w/ cold packs, and that's for domestic orders, too.  I've always heard you want to freeze it before reconstituting, so that may be part of it as well.  Also, I hear it doesn't stay good for long once in solution.  For that reason, when I reconstituted, I prepared a bunch of syringes in advance and froze them for future use.  No degradation that way.  Is there nowhere in Aus. that sells 'tides?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 5, 2010)

Been outa the game a while had some trouble with johny law over gear so.... I prefer to not say who I am right at the moment ya know but I will say yes I've posted on AM and others


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Oh, just thought maybe u were some O.G BN.com CT'r.....Disregard then. If ur from AM i prob dont know ya since i was perma-banned over there. anyway, welcome aboard?


 Thanks an IMO AM got fuked up long time ago buch a newbs telling each other best way to waste good gear


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Been outa the game a while had some trouble with johny law over gear so.... I prefer to not say who I am right at the moment ya know but I will say yes I've posted on AM and others


 
lol, thought you were familiar with CT territory . . WB 



Richard Gears said:


> P.S. Im thinking of putting in an order for bonsai fertilizer.
> JWH-018 in the USA


 
*analgesic chemicals from the aminoalkylindole family!*


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 5, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> lol, thought you were familiar with CT territory . . WB
> 
> 
> 
> *analgesic chemicals from the aminoalkylindole family!*


 By famillar you mean a fucked up milf/gilf AP'n 8 times a day LHJO sum bitch.  Then yes that would be me


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2010)

Whas'up Joseph!!!!  Where ya been hiding knig?!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Whas'up Joseph!!!! Where ya been hiding knig?!


 

No effin' way........Doesn't sound like Joe at all.......but if it is........Wasssupp you mutha fucka??


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> No mention of tricked out G35 infinitys nor any speak of defecating in the shower.
> 
> Im having my suspicions



Werd!  He hasn't brought up Jesus or chastised anyone for using gears either!  I'm having doubts.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, unless J-car re-opens "The 4 O'clock Deuce Club" I will continue to be skeptical.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 6, 2010)

Joe woulda gotten pissed at someone and gone off by now.


----------



## Saney (Apr 6, 2010)

that dude aint Joe.. It's just some faggot who already wants my dick.. But I told him I've been saving myself for someone special.. You know who you are <3


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 6, 2010)

Saney said:


> that dude aint Joe.. It's just some faggot who already wants my dick.. But I told him I've been saving myself for someone special.. You know who you are <3


AHH saney you sound pissed. Thats cute. I bet your gerbil forgot the way outa your ass again huh? It's ok you can tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Saney (Apr 6, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> AHH saney you sound pissed. Thats cute. I bet your gerbil forgot the way outa your ass again huh? It's ok you can tell us how you really feel.



Well, i've been saving face for some time now. My g/f left me. I'be been so depressed I haven't even wanted to SFW or even LHJO... I tried committing suicide ever since Jay said it would solve all my problems.. My bed broke so I can't get a good night's sleep.  But what i'm trying to say is, jcar, will you hold me?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 6, 2010)

if my life was that bad id shoot myself and get it over with.  
GICH


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup prostate pokers! Closed deal with gilfie last nite!!! Fukkin gr8, but no sprayin' or nuthin. Pretty routine AP. I fount out this broad was banging a 25y/o a coupla years ago at age 50! That's literally halfa her age! JFC! She said it was just a sex thang! She introduced him to her daughter a few months earlier, but they didn't hit it off, so she ran into this cat a few months later and ended up going home with him that nite. Then it turnt into a friends with benefits thing for the next year or so!
> 
> Says it was a "mistake. I knew better." Kinda pisses me off when she talks about it 4 some reason.


 
Nice job!!

Werd, guys don't want to hear any stories about sluts pasts. Not sure why they go out of their way to tell you that shit.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> LoL
> 
> Josh would be proud


 
No way, there's no BA or micronized hydrolized AAKG in there!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Nice job!!
> 
> Werd, guys don't want to hear any stories about sluts pasts. Not sure why they go out of their way to tell you that shit.



It especially pissed me off after she'd made me hold off on AP "till we know each other a little longer."  She "didn't want another purely physical thing."  I kept thinking about the fact that she fucked that cat first night.  It didn't take much longer, but still burnt me up a little.

I bet Jcar is typerob!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 6, 2010)

this is great I think soon I'll let ya guys in on who I am


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It especially pissed me off after she'd made me hold off on AP "till we know each other a little longer." She "didn't want another purely physical thing." I kept thinking about the fact that she fucked that cat first night. It didn't take much longer, but still burnt me up a little.
> 
> I bet Jcar is typerob!


 
Werd! Bitches act like their pussy is gold. Guess she wants you to think she's only a half a whore instead of a full fledged one by making you wait a few days.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 6, 2010)

You guys are all wrong.  JCarr is Big Ben.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 6, 2010)

Werd!  But, I don't like the idea of her making me wait a few extra days just because she "regretted" having a sex-only relationship with some 25 year old cock a few years ago.  She wanted to be sure I wasn't just "using her".  JFC!  I'll keep her around a few months for some tailpipe, maybe longer if the wife doesn't come back anytime soon.

As for Jcar.  He's got too much wit about him to be that creatine BA peddling, neovar popping, BigBen faggot.


----------



## FUKKAD (Apr 6, 2010)

erect to enter but stamina is needed to make her cum!!


----------



## independent (Apr 6, 2010)

FUKKAD said:


> erect to enter but stamina is needed to make her cum!!


----------



## mooch2321 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 6, 2010)

These friggin 'tides and gears sum10 else.  Squattin' up 495 for 6 like it wasn't nuthin but a peanut.  Then back down to 405 for 10.  Had 5 eggs and cereal for brekky, followed by a 12" chicken sub around 9:40, then 3 all beef hot dawgs for lunch, then a PWO monster milk.  I'm fungry again!  I'm back up to 244 today.  I can't imagine what's gonna happen once I add the a-bombs and igf-1lr3.  I'm hoping for at least  another 15lbs from this cycle and to be able to bp 405 for a good 8 reps.  We'll see.  I'm loving this shit! 

Update:  Just dropped a-bomb #1!  This oughtta be interesting.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mmmmm... I love a-bombs! Just picked up 60 of em last week. I'm already on a cycle tho so they'll have to wait till next one


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2010)

sum kats offerring me cheap mdrol . . does that mean I have to poke obese women in the ass for maximum effect?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 6, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> sum kats offerring me cheap mdrol . . does that mean I have to poke obese women in the ass for maximum effect?


 If you do what saney does youll get what saney gets

GICH


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2010)

i hear bloated shit-stained fingers are all the fashion in milan

GYCH!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 6, 2010)

Capt you are always so ahead of the curve when it comes to scat fashionGYCH


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Apr 6, 2010)

wtf!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 6, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> If you do what saney does youll get what saney gets
> 
> GICH



Gyno?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 6, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Mmmmm... I love a-bombs! Just picked up 60 of em last week. I'm already on a cycle tho so they'll have to wait till next one



I got a hundred today.  I'm already on cycle, but I figure it'll helped to get uber jerked.  I'm just trying to run the MOAC (mother of all cycles) right now, then I'll cruise thereafter.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I got a hundred today. I'm already on cycle, but I figure it'll helped to get uber jerked. I'm just trying to run the MOAC (mother of all cycles) right now, then I'll cruise thereafter.


 Believe me bro if I thought for one second I could add em to my current cycle and survive I would but a-bombs and dbol dont go good together.  Well they're probably awesome together but its that whole living thing


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 6, 2010)

Werd!  I guess two methyls, especially dbol and a-bombs, wouldn't be a good combo.

I've never done an a-bomb.  I'm wondering if they're gonna be similar in anyway to M1T.  That shit was by far the strongest oral roid I've ever used.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! I guess two methyls, especially dbol and a-bombs, wouldn't be a good combo.
> 
> I've never done an a-bomb. I'm wondering if they're gonna be similar in anyway to M1T. That shit was by far the strongest oral roid I've ever used.


 A-bombs are awesome on one hand and absolutly fucking hell on the other the head aches from the soaring bp are about unbearable.  You said this was your first ones well good luk youll either love em and deal with the sides or youll hate em and swear them off 4 life
GICH


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 6, 2010)

also I've never had gyno probs from a-bombs but m1t gets my nips puffy and itchy in about 2 days


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 6, 2010)

I never had any sides with M1T.  Are the sides from A-bombs worse for you than with M1T?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 6, 2010)

A-bombs have the worst sides of any gear I've done period


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 6, 2010)

everyones different though some peeps dont think there that bad


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 6, 2010)

Shit.  I hope I can handle it.  Sdrol gave me some really shitty fatigue, so much that I had to drop it.  Hopefully, a-bombs won't be that way.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 6, 2010)

Pissghetti and meatballs and eye-talian salad for Dinny.......washed down wit sum fine Merlot then a couple rips of Deez!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2010)

The Capt just climbed another fucking mountain . .  off to remedial spa and massage, followed by steak and LHJO


----------



## Tesla (Apr 6, 2010)

Deez, Merlot and Vicodin goin' on here.......


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

Went to AC yesterday, was hoping I'd see Will at the Mack and Mancos eating a whole pizza.. but no

got a little color for my farmer's tan. I was wearing my Phillies XL shirt (which is way too small for me) and some old black woman, who was drunk, shouted aloud in public, "That Red ass shirt you got on is too small for ya hunny"   What's the nigger know besides throwing back some Paul Mason?   "Coon Die Soon!"

For lunch i had some steak, grilled chicken, vegetables, and half a bacon burger with no bun... fucking Beasted on that meal. And yes, the g/f paid for it all.. I also picked up a new workout Uniform.. Lime Green top with dark green bottoms.. I think that getty up will score me some strange 

I just found out that i'll be getting another 328$ from the IRS from the 2008 tax year.. Maybe i can buy some test E? I'm sure doing that would make too many of ya'll Meat heads happy.

And i'm excited about my Unemployment! those checks will start coming in soon i hope. I need some Dorito Money... I mean, i'm on a Low Carb diet


----------



## independent (Apr 7, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> The Capt just climbed another fucking mountain . .  off to remedial spa and massage, followed by steak and LHJO



The captain climbs mountains and I go bass fishing, do any of you fuckers do anything besides workout?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

yup LHJO


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 7, 2010)

WTF is an A-bomb?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

anadrol


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

oxymethalone


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 7, 2010)

betaoxyalanine?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

lol.  are you fucking around or you really dont know?


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 7, 2010)

I know betaoxyalanine gets you ripped as fuck. Don't play dumb with me!!!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

Atom Bomb? Hiroshima?


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

oh shit, Betaoxyalanine is the fucking TRUTH!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

I was gonna try Beta-Al. But then I saw some pics of Saney and I avoid that shit like the plague now
GICH


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 7, 2010)

That's because he's taking it with creatine at the same time. They both cancel each other out.

You're supposed to take them approximately 9 minutes apart from each other. BA rectally and then the creatine sublingually.


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh is that why? I thought all i was supposed to do was roll up a Benjamin and snort it all in 1 line.

Josh has been telling me lies... Lies damnit!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I'll keep that in mind but maybe some one should tell my tea-bagging, polesmoking, colon cleaning, cum dumpster byatch Saney that
GICH


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

Wtf?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

It's ok Saney I know you love me!


----------



## independent (Apr 7, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> yup LHJO



That doesnt count. LHJO is mandatory protocol.

BTW, anadrol stacked with beta alanine rules.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

well other hobbies include: Punching milf/gilfs in the back of the head during AP and pinning vics vaporub
GICH


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 7, 2010)

Can't w8 for the a-bombs to kick in.  I'm taking 25mg/AM and 25mg/PM.  I'm hoping my igf-1lr3 will cum in 2day.  Gonna SFchest/tris 2day and LHJO afterward.  

As far as anything besides SFW, I don't think so cum2think of it.  Pretty much SFW, eat, LHJO to pr0n, and suck down some nattiies and chill pills is about it.  Well, I do some soccer coaching, but that's not really a hobby, so I guess the answer's no.


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

about to go SFW with BFT!!!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Shaft stranglers, the lot of ya!



Agreed.......a whole lot fulla Classical skin flute players


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> You're supposed to take them approximately 9 minutes apart from each other. BA rectally and then the creatine sublingually.


 
Damn, is that what I'm doing wrong?  Well, the hubby was complaining about the texture of the creatine on his dick anyway.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 7, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Damn, is that what I'm doing wrong? Well, the hubby was complaining about the texture of the creatine on his dick anyway.


 
Yes now do it the right way.

And I'm still waiting for a nice bombs picture.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 7, 2010)

Saney said:


> about to go SFW with BFT!!!



Suck Fat Weenies?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2010)

You knobs are the Picassos of pole smoking


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 7, 2010)

It's like 85 fucking degrees out here already. What happened to Spring?

I hope the whores are showing some fucking skin at least. May have to take a drive out later and see.


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

yea Willy, it's hot as shit outside.. I might go outside for 20mins or sum10 and get a little color so I can be nice and hot!

After my SFW session with BFT, I smashed my Protein shake a couple pieces of Flounder. Now the old man is gonna Q a few hot dogs!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2010)

Saney said:


> . I was wearing my Phillies XL shirt (which is way too small for me) and some old black woman, who was drunk, shouted aloud in public, "Bring those bloated NeoVar fingers and stick em in ma ass, Saney . . yeah . . jus like dat . . Glad You Could Help!"


 

supp goat fuckers . .  off deer hunting tonight, or pigs, or chubby-ass Nigger molestors, whatever passes through the x-hairs . .  gonna pin sum vapour rub and gargle sum beta-alanine, eye of the fuckin tiger DRSEs


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

lol @ gargling BA


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> fuckin A.
> 
> If knob strangulation was a crime, these effin clowns would be under the jail.


 
Werd!!!

If "givin' the one-eyed field mouse with the purple turtle-neck sweater a hot-butter nuggie" was a crime these eff-knobs would be in lock-down with pitman.


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd!!!
> 
> If "givin' the one-eyed field mouse with the purple turtle-neck sweater a hot-butter nuggie" was a crime these eff-knobs would be in lock-down with pitman.


 ^+1 warden Brown Eye


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

On a side note Capt I tried your suggestion and used the Bet-Al intra-Analy didnt notice much difference other than Saney shit his polyester shorts like 5 mins later
GYCH


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 7, 2010)

You're supposed to stick your middle finger up your asshole and hold for like 5 minutes. 

It absorbs better that way. Try it.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

sorry I draw the line at that I'm not sticking my finger up Saneys ass


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

Plus I dont think that would work hell the turkey baster went in pretty loose


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 7, 2010)

True. And you wouldn't want to get bit by a hamster or another creature that may be up there.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 7, 2010)

Down another 3 lbs. as of this morning's weigh.  13 total in a little over 2 weeks.  Did a leg workout last night w/ lighter weight/lot more volume than before.  Hit my fasted 40 min walk earlier today.  Things are coming along nicely so far.  Got 5 or 6 weeks til that pool opens, so I'd say I'm right on schedule for that.  Surely some of that weight was water since I cut out creatine, but I couldn't have had 13 lbs. of water on me.  We'll see how things go this week.


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

This guy seriously wants my cock... Fine, but first Josh needs to get off


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> true. And you wouldn't want to get bit by a hamster or another creature that may be up there.


 ^+1


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

Saney said:


> This guy seriously wants my cock... Fine, but first Josh needs to get off


 If you cant even see your cock what makes you think anyone else wants it?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2010)

Buncha clown hole gremlins


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

I can see it when I suck my belly in. 

HOT DOGS!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> True. And you wouldn't want to get bit by a hamster or another creature that may be up there.


 
these days I hear hamsters are de-clawed and have there teeth knocked out . .  it's like de-beaking chickens


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey, any of you Butt-hole Engineers ever suck dick for Beta-Al or Neovar?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey, any of you Butt-hole Engineers ever suck dick for Beta-Al or Neovar?


 well Saneys Unemployment has come thru yet so what you think Al you really even need to ask?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> well Saneys Unemployment has come thru yet so what you think Al you really even need to ask?


 

My bad....


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey, any of you Butt-hole Engineers ever suck dick for Beta-Al or Neovar?


 

what if it's a Gilf with a strap on, does that count?  . . .  roids wants to know, too shy to ask  . . .


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

On a serious note my fucking knees been killing me on this cycle taking glucosamin and chondroiton already and using icey hot any suggestions


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

Chondroitin = Failure


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 7, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> On a serious note my fucking knees been killing me on this cycle taking glucosamin and chondroiton already and using icey hot any suggestions



A lot of ppl. swear by super cissus.  Maybe try that out.


Wasn't Saney on a diet???


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

I am. a Low Carb diet


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> A lot of ppl. swear by super cissus. Maybe try that out.
> 
> 
> Wasn't Saney on a diet???


 thanks bro I will check it out


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

Saney said:


> Chondroitin = Failure


 Saney+low carbs=failure


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

I agree, Cissus is good stuff


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

looks good and its cheap so I'll give it a try


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> A lot of ppl. swear by super cissus. Maybe try that out.


 
super cissus is a good anti-cortisol placebo post-cycle as well


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 7, 2010)

I've used regular cissus in Incarnate.  It was pretty god stuff.  Never used the bulk super but never really had bad joint probs.  Just aches here and there.  It's supposed to actually be anabolic if concentrated enough.  I know I read that somewhere.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

I would just take my vikes and deal with it but I got orals in this cycle and I dont think mixin acetaminaphen in with em would be good ya know


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2010)

USPowders Bulk SuperCissus is dirt cheap . . unfortunately you can only buy it at NutraPlanet, the Homosexual's Placebo Gazebo


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> USPowders Bulk SuperCissus is dirt cheap . . unfortunately you can only buy it at NutraPlanet, the Homosexual's Placebo Gazebo


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

lol Placebo Gazebo lol

Classic


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


>


 


Saney said:


> lol Placebo Gazebo lol
> 
> Classic


 
 . . then rep me bitches!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . . then rep me bitches!


 cant i did it earlier bitches


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 7, 2010)

Damn, where you getting all them vikes Alfonse?  I need a hookup for benzos round here.  I thought about ordering world pharma, but fukkin' shipping costs a fuckload.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn, where you getting all them vikes Alfonse? I need a hookup for benzos round here. I thought about ordering world pharma, but fukkin' shipping costs a fuckload.


 
fk them benzo's . . old man got a draw full . .  worst hangovers, make me feel intellectually handicapped . . even more so than usual . .  the Capt digs his uppers!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn, where you getting all them vikes Alfonse?


 
Got a bad wing, so da Doc hooks me up wit Vikes and a cortisone shot every so often. 


Any of you uphill gardeners ever take like 4-5 vikes and pound a sixer......

Talk about......


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

just pounded a chicken dinner with a bowl of steamed shrimp!! Shit was bangin! 

like a 10g protein meal!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Got a bad wing, so da Doc hooks me up wit Vikes and a cortisone shot every so often.
> 
> 
> Any of you uphill gardeners ever take like 4-5 vikes and pound a sixer......
> ...



Fuck.  Bet your liver hates y'ass.  But werd!  A vikes and a booze is pretty 
I had some hydrocodone cough syrup a coupla weeks ago that that shit was pretty whack with some natty ice.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Got a bad wing, so da Doc hooks me up wit Vikes and a cortisone shot every so often.
> 
> 
> Any of you uphill gardeners ever take like 4-5 vikes and pound a sixer......
> ...


 Shit bro I used to take about 30 a night liked to throw a 12 pack in too


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 7, 2010)

only prob with vicoden you buildup a tolerance quickly if u use everyday..


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

yup i did I dont take em anymore I joke about it now but it was really bad going thru it


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 7, 2010)

Wish I had a few xannies right now!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 7, 2010)

valium rules


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

i hate xanies but valiums are good


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 7, 2010)

Werd.  I prefer Val also.  In fact, I may hit up worldpharm for some.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

they got me my first two orders quick but this last one is taking 4ever


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 7, 2010)

How quick?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

first2 less than 10 days after they shipped been waitin on this last one 2 weeks


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 7, 2010)

Damn...lol.  W/ all you addicts we need to change this to the Med Thread.  Brett Favre will be the sponsor instead of Daddy Roids.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2010)

The Capt's hitting them party pills tommorrow night and hitting a comedy club .  . . gonna heckle the shit outta sum notBig amateurs . . start calling one of them sanesloot and ask to see his pudgy mdrol fingers . .


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

lol do yer thang capt


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Buncha Knob stranglers. Every last one of ya's.


 

Werd!

The whole lot is busy "Shifting to fifth gear with the pork spear"


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 8, 2010)

you fags don't flog the log?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 8, 2010)

Yur all out cruisin' up the hershey highway right now.  Yeah, the hershey highway I tell ya!  Alla ya's!

Bout to go pin some gears now and SFW.  Gonna up it to 1g/600mg of test/tren!  These a-bombs are kicking in real nice like also.  I'm all feelin' pumped up just settin' around here not lifting nothing.  Up 2lbs already since starting the a-bombs.  I'm hoping I can increase by at least another 1-1.5 stone during this cycle.

Gears!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey, any of you Butt-hole Engineers ever suck dick for Beta-Al or Neovar?


 

Why, are you offering to suck some cock for BA? I'm sure it can't be that bad.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't believe you're all wasting your time and money on these pills/benzos/beamers/caddys etc when you could just be taking BA for mere pennies a day.


----------



## Saney (Apr 8, 2010)

I love watching Maury when they do the "Is it your baby" show. I can't get enough of these blackies talking all that shit, then right after they release the results, the girl runs back stage like a Shirtless Will P was chasing her with a basket of Grilled Chicken.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 8, 2010)

lol they bring in like 5 nigs to be tested. And NONE of the women on that show are even remotely fuckable. Either they're horrid looking or like 300lbs.


----------



## Saney (Apr 8, 2010)

Yea, i'm watching it right now. the Last one was 300+ and the man she accused of babying her child, "AT THE MOST" weighed 165lbs lol

I wonder if they were doing it Reverse Doggy when she got impregnated


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 8, 2010)

I should set up a TV on my desk so I can watch at work.


----------



## Saney (Apr 8, 2010)

You should, it's the best show in the morning. Cheaters comes on right before it.. I love my morning TV!


----------



## independent (Apr 8, 2010)

Saney said:


> You should, it's the best show in the morning. Cheaters comes on right before it.. I love my morning TV!



Once you get your job there will be no more morning tv.  You will still be entertained by the brothers though.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 8, 2010)

Bulk Nutrition - 1Fast400 Beta-Alanine at discount prices!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 8, 2010)

Just got done SFW, followed by a good round of LHJO to some lesbian massage vid courtesy of spankwire.  

244 today @ the.  Thowed up 350x2 on incline BP like it ain't nothin but a peanut!  Can't wait to see what happens after throwin' some IGF-1lr3 on toppa this abuser!


----------



## Saney (Apr 8, 2010)

Steroids are for Pussy! Real men run cycles of BA! Tell'em Will


----------



## Saney (Apr 8, 2010)

Just finished SFW with BFT.. Before we started working out, Tim suggested we both workout Topless... And i instantly realized i'm like 3x's bigger than he is.. He needs to eat a bag of bagels E-Fucking-D like Whoa

I shaved my back and all the boys are lovin it.. I think i'll be getting some numbers soon then, if i'm lucky, some AP action.

3rd day on my cut and i'm still heavy; 246lbs this morning... I can't wait to start jogging.. I might start up the Clen again at 100mcg..


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 8, 2010)

*Beta-Alanine Review by josh*








*Product:* Beta-Alanine


*Date:* Monday 27 July, 2009*Review:*
This stuff is great for working out with weights that I can only do 7 or more reps. For example, I used to bench 215 11 times now I can do it 14 or 15. But, I can still only do 245 about 6. Same as before. Creatine is much better with the heavy weights. I do love the fact that it takes away the burn and don't have to rest as long between sets. You have to be careful because this stuff can lead to overtraining. The first few days of this stuff and you can get incredible sore the next day because you tend to go nuts in the gym because you didn't feel like you did anything.

I train 3 days a week

I take the follow intra-anally 1 hour before workout
Beta Alanine 2grams
Arginine Alpha KG 2grams
Citrulline Malate 2 grams
ALCAR 1 gram
Creatine 3 grams
Vitamin C 2000%dv
Vitamin E 667%dv
Zinc 100%dv

during workout
15 grams BCAA

right after workout
whey protein 30grams with 1% milk
tuna fish sandwich
banana

1 hour later
Beta Alanine 2grams
Arginine Alpha KG 1gram
Magnesium 50%dv

*Rating:*



[4 of 5 Stars!]


----------



## Saney (Apr 8, 2010)

LOL 

Josh wrote that Review? LMFAO what a turd


----------



## independent (Apr 8, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> *Beta-Alanine Review by josh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you imagine taking that before a gangbang.  All the guys buttholes would be sore for days.


----------



## Saney (Apr 8, 2010)

that's pretty funny.. 

Going to see Clash of The Titans tonight with my g/f... Yes, she's paying my way. and She's taking me out to eat this saturday.. Hopefully we hit a buffet so I can actually finish my own meal for once.

I changed my workout up a little bit. Ya know, few extra reps here and there, i'll be Slim in No time

And once I find out if i'm getting this job or not, i'll start using up my Placebo PH's that I have laying around.. That'll get me Jerked and Tan Fo Sho


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 8, 2010)

Saney said:


> Just finished SFW with BFT.. Before we started working out, Tim suggested we both workout nekkid... And i instantly realized i'm like 3x's bigger than he is.. So, while I was spotting him, I tea bagged him and made him toss my salad.  He didn't mind one bit tough.



I knew there was some horrible shit going down in BHG's basement.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 8, 2010)

Any of you corn-hole pirates ever notice when you pinn lower down on your glute that it stings more?......needle stung goin' in and when I injected, but no blood at all......I had to move lower cuz I've used up all the upper parts of my glute.......Thought it would sting less goin' lower, but guess not.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Any of you corn-hole pirates ever notice when you pinn lower down on your glute that it stings more?......needle stung goin' in and when I injected, but no blood at all......I had to move lower cuz I've used up all the upper parts of my glute.......Thought it would sting less goin' lower, but guess not.




If you try it with a dick in your ass you won't notice.

GICH!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 8, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> If you try it with a dick in your ass you won't notice.
> 
> GICH!!


 
lol! please report back to the CT if this is true Al


----------



## Tesla (Apr 8, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> If you try it with a dick in your ass you won't notice.
> 
> GICH!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 9, 2010)

what up down-syndrome arse-lickers? I got kicked outta tha comedy club . . these fkg notBig sane-lookalike cunts got not SOH godaam it . . I sware the DRSE are goign tback to firebomb the joint fuck em


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 9, 2010)

you fkg homo-trons . . i had a dream lkast night . . josh was emporer of DRSE, amde everyone ram their bumhole with beta-laianne . .   it was like he was a moderator / . .  you bitches been taking waaay too much The One, by christ he's been secret;ly pinning gears and you'll never know bnut has the best palcebos ever


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 9, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you fkg homo-trons . . i had a dream lkast night . . josh was emporer of DRSE, amde everyone ram their bumhole with beta-laianne . .   it was like he was a moderator / . .  you bitches been taking waaay too much The One, by christ he's been secret;ly pinning gears and you'll never know bnut has the best palcebos ever



If I were emperor*, I'd immediately require everyone to begin using spellcheck.  Next, I'd make everyone who posts reviews from other sites make sure they had the right Josh before posting for the wrong guy.   I'd also make everyone get hobbies so they'd have better things to do w/ their time.  I know I'm asking a lot, but I'm a demanding SOB.  So let it be written...so let it be done.


----------



## Saney (Apr 9, 2010)

am I the only one here who thinks Josh is some ugly Jew, Not Big?


----------



## Saney (Apr 9, 2010)

That sleeping shit better not be for me!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 9, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Any of you corn-hole pirates ever notice when you pinn lower down on your glute that it stings more?......needle stung goin' in and when I injected, but no blood at all......I had to move lower cuz I've used up all the upper parts of my glute.......Thought it would sting less goin' lower, but guess not.



You can always try spearing your butt cheeks and pinning directly into your areshole, just inside the ring.  It stings like a mfkr but a site injection like that will make your sphincter jacked as hell.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2010)

My chick did say my butt looks bigger


----------



## MyK (Apr 9, 2010)

fuck shit motherfucker cocksucker faggot fuck pussy bitch cunt


----------



## mooch2321 (Apr 9, 2010)

^^^^^turrets????


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 9, 2010)

Saney said:


> am I the only one here who thinks Josh is some ugly Jew, Not Big?




Yes.


Down to 233 and change as of this morning.  I actually need to up the protein intake.  last couple of days I've been slacking on that and haven't really gotten enough of it.  The extra caffeine and ephedrine I stack w/ it at times has been an appetite killer.  Makes it very easy to diet, no cravings at all really, but you also end up risking not eating enough.  Maybe I should eat a few coneys to make up the difference.  Hot dogs are a staple of cutting diets.


----------



## Saney (Apr 9, 2010)

You're losing some weight pretty quickly. How much are you eating every day?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 9, 2010)

Saney said:


> You're losing some weight pretty quickly. How much are you eating every day?




Reweighed after a light breakfast and I'm 235, so it already fluctuated 2 lbs.  Some of the weight lost I'm sure is the water I lost by cutting out the creatine.  I'm eating around 5X a day, not really low carb but less carbs than I normally would.  For example pre workout used to be around 70 grams of carbs/2 scoops of WMS, now I'm getting 26 grams of dextrose w/ 6 grams of BCAA.  Post workout went from around 75 to around 50 grams.

I think that combo of things has helped, plus upping the caffeine and throwing in a few things like ephedrine/albuterol (not using at the same time, alternating as needed) and sesamin.  Gonna concentrate on getting more protein in to make sure  _don't go catabolic.  Also doing a lot of cardio now too.  I'm sure that's helped._


----------



## Saney (Apr 9, 2010)

Thats so cool! You'll be skinny very soon. 

I also am aiming to cut down the amount of carbs I take in everyday. I just stay away from things that are "pure" carbs. And doing that, with a good poop every now and then, i'm at 242


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 9, 2010)

I just cut them down gradually so that it wasn't as noticeable energy wise.  Dropped from 2 scoops of WMS down to one, waited a couple weeks, then dropped down to the 26 grams of dex/6 grams BCAA.  It hasn't seemed too bad that way.  Post workout I haven't noticed much of a diff.  I know Charles Poliquin has even recommended no carbs post workout, just a ton of glutamine, if someone's trying to lose fat and isn't an endurance athlete.

Off to hit back and maybe cardio.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 9, 2010)

supp sugar-garglin' sphincter kissers? 

Here's the view that greets Saney every morning:


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Did he really write that? lol
> 
> I wrote this a few years back for Cod liver oil
> 
> Now Foods Cod Liver Oil Review by Jayv24


 

 I had some funny ones too. Can't find them.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 9, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> Just finished SFW with BFT.. Before we started working out, Tim suggested we both workout Topless... And i instantly realized i'm like 3x's bigger than he is.. He needs to eat a bag of bagels E-Fucking-D like Whoa
> 
> I shaved my back and all the boys are lovin it.. I think i'll be getting some numbers soon then, if i'm lucky, some AP action.
> 
> 3rd day on my cut and i'm still heavy; 246lbs this morning... I can't wait to start jogging.. I might start up the Clen again at 100mcg..



Try getting your back waxed. It ain't that bad... And the chick the does mine let's me AP her occasionally. Although she has a bf now, so it takes a bit more effort to get her to drop the panties. And she won't let me spray her much at all anymore...

GICH


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Apr 9, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Try getting your back waxed. It ain't that bad... And the chick the does mine let's me AP her occasionally. Although she has a bf now, so it takes a bit more effort to get her to drop the panties. And she won't let me spray her much at all anymore...
> 
> GICH



Actually, I shaved my back 4 days ago.. It was very pretty if I must say myself. Next time I shave it, i'll have to flex it for ya <3


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 9, 2010)

Just got done at the gym.  The high volume shit is taxing.  I could feel my heart working hard.  8X8 on the pulldown, 10X10 on the row.  60 sec. rests between each set, then 40 mins of cardio on the treadmill.  Cutting is def. not as fun as bulking.


----------



## Saney (Apr 9, 2010)

I hate not eating everything.. 

I love you Josh, be the b/f I never had?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 9, 2010)

Sup starfish stabbers!  Jut got my igf-1lr3 and mixed it up.  Gonna throw that in the mix tomorrow morning, along with the other 'tides.  Those a-bombs are kicking in nicely also.  255x6 on the smith machine mil press 2day!  One thing that blows is I ran outta tren this week and had to pin 500mg test only yesterday.  My new gears were sposed to be here by now.  I e-mailed ax to axe them WTF is up.  I'm hoping that shit didn't get sent back to the post office.  Gonna call the PO tomorrow and ask if they got my effin gears.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 9, 2010)

Poundin a coupla natties up in here.  WTF U niggers at?  

The captain needs to report back on this 3sum you been talking about!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 9, 2010)

Got roped into moving "a couch" for the gf's parents today after the gym.  Supposed to be a quick unloading from their truck.  Ended up being a lazy boy and big ass sectional couch, like 3 diff parts.  Took forever for them to get to their house, decide where they wanted it, finish a phone call, etc.  Bunch of bs and ended up delaying the hell out of my PWO meal

To make it up to me though, the gf took me to TX Roadhouse, so I ate a bunch of peanuts, a sweet potato and some ground sirloin.  Ate half the sirloin and brought home the other half and another sweet potato for later tonight.  I'll also dog the gf's 3/4 of a sweet potato and about half a chicken breast.  She wasn't too hungry, so I'll get to eat it 

Today should help me catch up on my protein from the past two days.  I'll drink a Muscle Milk before bed and be good to go.  Roids, how many IGF's did you get and how are you dosing it?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 9, 2010)

Just found this post on a deals website.  Free food is always good.  Here it is.






*Free  1/3 lb. burger at Fuddruckers* 
     Text  message: Fudds to 30364 on your cell phone. You???ll get a text coupon to  show them. It expires 3 days after you text them. 
They will send 4 text message on your cell phone. If you don't like it,  you can simply text "stop" to 30364 then it will stop text you. 



GICH


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuck I'm tired.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 9, 2010)

Werd.  I got 2mg of igf-1lr3.  I figure I'll dose about 40mcg ED.  First thing in the am on non SFW days and same pre-SFW on SFW days.


----------



## MyK (Apr 9, 2010)

fuck cocksucker piece of shit motherfucker retard gimp pussy ass bitch cunt


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 10, 2010)

How the fuck do use the aromasin & vit c from sten? They're in vials with rubber stoppers? WTF?


----------



## Saney (Apr 10, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> How the fuck do use the aromasin & vit c from sten? They're in vials with rubber stoppers? WTF?



Buy a syringe 



GICH


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> Buy a syringe
> 
> 
> 
> GICH



Fukkin know it all!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Fukkin know it all!



Get one for free at any drug store.  Get an oral syringe, though.


----------



## Saney (Apr 10, 2010)

Yea, i'll have my girlfriend buy shit from StenLabs since my "Name" is no good anymore... fucking gay, but I wanna pick up some Anastrozole for myself and i'll sell the other one to a friend for 35$ 

Just came back from my little Nephew's baseball game, SOOO many Not Bigs and young femails were Staring at me... Why?


----------



## independent (Apr 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> Just came back from my little Nephew's baseball game, SOOO many Not Bigs and young femails were Staring at me... Why?



Because youre obese and probably stuffing your face with snack bar food.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 10, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Because youre obese and probably stuffing your face with snack bar food.




He caught it from the hot dog cannon.


----------



## Saney (Apr 10, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Because youre obese and probably stuffing your face with snack bar food.



You can't call me fat without posting up pics of yourself.

so...

Pics or you're a Not Big by Default


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 10, 2010)

I hear talk, no pictures.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 love it....


----------



## Tesla (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 10, 2010)

Innovative Peptides Spring sale started today.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2010)

so fellas, 5 pts for first one to guess what's going on  ^^^^^


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, we didn't go to the buffet yesterday.. She took me to Red Lobster... So I made sure to order something she didn't like.. some Stuffed Flounder, Grilled Salmon, Coconut Shrimp, and Linguini!


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2010)

I WANT TO DO LOTS OF DRUGS AND HOPE IT CHANGES MY LIFE!






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2010)

I was thinking about going over Adam's house this summer and throwing a huge block party at his crib while the Parents are away... Whats that? You wanna know what kinda party or how it's gonna go down?? Oh yea, feast your eyez on this you hawt studly men!






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2010)

supp cunties? where's all the non-bear related AP stories? Saney, you found a 12 yr old wife yet? You could feed her until an appropriate level of obesity


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Innovative Peptides Spring sale started today.


 
well breakout that web my nigga...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 11, 2010)

whatup you poop stabiing merlot nattie ice drinking peptide shooting butt plugging mutha fuckers


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Sounds bangin. Did she save you anything?



My Little Stuffed Flounder!!! Is that your pet name for her? 

Anyhoo!  A nice evnenin' ended pretty shitty like last night.  Went out with the gilf/gf to this cool little Eyetalian joint.  That place is pretty spensive though, specially when she ordering martinis and shit.  Went to graba some more drinks later after that.  I was getting a little pist cuz it was like midnight when we left there, so I was thinking no AP this time.  Anyhoo, we go back to her pad and things are movin in the right direction.  Next thing I know, she's all yanking my pants down and starts sucking me off like it ain't nobody's bidness.  She musta gone on for 10 minutes at least, pr0n style.  I finally had to stop her cause I didn't wanna waste a good load before I got to do a round of AP.  Finally, I got her jeans off and did a round of AP right there on the couch.  Afterward, she wanted to do all that lovey dovey cuddle shit for a while.  

We ended up leaving a nice mess on the leather couch.  Fortunately, her dog hopped up there and took care of it.

It was all going real nice till I  left at 2:15 and got popped by the man for doing 69 in a 45.  That shit fukkin blows.  IDK wtf that's gonna cost.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> My Little Stuffed Flounder!!! Is that your pet name for her?
> 
> Anyhoo!  A nice evnenin' ended pretty shitty like last night.  Went out with the gilf/gf to this cool little Eyetalian joint.  That place is pretty spensive though, specially when she ordering martinis and shit.  Went to graba some more drinks later after that.  I was getting a little pist cuz it was like midnight when we left there, so I was thinking no AP this time.  Anyhoo, we go back to her pad and things are movin in the right direction.  Next thing I know, she's all yanking my pants down and starts sucking me off like it ain't nobody's bidness.  She musta gone on for 10 minutes at least, pr0n style.  I finally had to stop her cause I didn't wanna waste a good load before I got to do a round of AP.  Finally, I got her jeans off and did a round of AP right there on the couch.  Afterward, she wanted to do all that lovey dovey cuddle shit for a while.
> 
> ...



Good job on the AP, but never speed in small town areas.  The cops there will get you every time.  You wouldn't have been wasting a load w/ the bj.  Chances are she woulda swallowed or maybe even taken a facial.  If you were V'd or C'd up you have probably been good to go for AP in pretty short order, anyway, and last longer than usual after having already busted one.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We ended up leaving a nice mess on the leather couch. Fortunately, her dog hopped up there and took care of it..


 
lol pts for dog-gobbling ya load 




GearsMcGilf said:


> It was all going real nice till I left at 2:15 and got popped by the man for doing 69 in a 45. That shit fukkin blows. IDK wtf that's gonna cost.


 
more pts for 69!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 11, 2010)

Werd!  At least it was a good # if I was gonna get popped for speeding!  I ain't went down in her yet tho.  I've never actually done that with a gilf.  Prolly will b4 long tho.  I'm gonna go to her pad manana and cook out again.  Hoping for some more AP also.  She's kinda quiet.  I'm all used to them screamers.  


I did a ml of VitC actually earlier in the day.  I went on after busting for a while..  But since I busted in her, it was all wet and slippery inside and not quite the same after that.  Next time I prolly will let her finish me off.  I was just jonesin' for some AP.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2010)

lol, good work Gilfmaster 

back home toms. These are the scheduled actividads:

pin gears
pin Mell-2
drop vit-c
AP Milfie


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 11, 2010)

I tried to rep the cap for the itinerary, but it won't let me!  It was phuct up last nite.  The wifey tried to call me twiced last night whilst I was out with gilfie.  She called here and talked to mum once and asked where I was @.  Kinda sketchy.

Anyhoo.  Axroids is pissin me off.  I'm all outta tren and several days past the "expected" date for my gears to arrive.  Good thing this shit is the long ester and I still got a little testE and the a-bombs.  Still blows.  I'm gonna curse those fukkers out if my order is just lost or some this  That was $300 wortha gears.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 11, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2010)

wtf is THAT about SB? and where the phuc ewe been?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 11, 2010)

captricharund said:


> wtf is that about sb? And where the phuc ewe been?



the danger zone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> the danger zone!!!!!!!!!


 
meh, AM is not the danger zone chief . .


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> meh, AM is not the danger zone chief . .


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2010)

................................         ....................



Too bad I'm eatin' Salmon and Eyetalian salad instead of those. 



Pinning gear after Dinny has me quite excited, though


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2010)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

Gears felt sooo good. 


I luvs pinnin' gears after sum afgoo hits. 


Might LHJO to celebrate. 






I just realized the emoticon  is RHJO .........We need one that LHJO.


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2010)

Roids: Great AP ACTION BRO! was that the Gilf with the Log Cabin? And how was the head? The head I got this morning was superb!

Richard: Yes, she doesn't like fish so I only had to defend my shrimp until she got tired.

Pool Boy: GEARS!

Will: Sorry baby cakes, I started taking The ONE, so i'll be more jacked than your old Colombian ass soon <3

SilentBlub: Get your fucking weight up you skinny ass POS!



"GICH All Ya'll Nigs and Not Bigs"


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 12, 2010)

Saney said:


> SilentBlub: Get your fucking weight up you skinny ass POS!



Is there a pill that will make me gain weight?  I don't work out but I wanna be big.  GYCH!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Is there a pill that will make me gain weight? I don't work out but I wanna be big. GYCH!


 

Take Cap'n Reach's advice here.......He states clearly to pitman that D-bol and hard training is necessary.......GCRCH!


Pitman


GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2010)

Jeezzuss Christ...........this place is fuckin'


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sup Mutherfukwads I'm back from the dead.  Fuckin flu bout killed me and wasted 4 days of my cycle.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 12, 2010)

Word of advice DO NOT let Saney rim you out when he has a cough Virus carrying fucker!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Its BA lethargy. If i could deal with those sides, i would of run it by now. I just dont have enough storage space in my cupboards to fit a decent cycles worth.


 
I shoulda known that's what it was.........BA lethargy is brutal.........certainly the main reason I don't run it anymore

BTW, geared........check junk in your PM


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 12, 2010)

Saney said:


> Roids: Great AP ACTION BRO! was that the Gilf with the Log Cabin? And how was the head? The head I got this morning was superb!



Nah.  This one doesn't have a cabin.  That was this other gilf I went out with a few times.  I think it was just a place on a lake, I don't remember if it was a log cabin.  Either way, it woulda been fun to AP in it.  Just never saw her again after she gave me some oral action one nite.  IDK what happened.  Maybe my junk tasted bad or sum10.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 12, 2010)

Gonna be pist if I don't get e goddamn gears!  This will be the 2nd pinning day that I been outta tren.  I only have about 1 ml test also!  It's 5 days past their "expected" day.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dont you have a domestic gears? or are you still relying on that overseas shit?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Gonna be pist if I don't get e goddamn gears! This will be the 2nd pinning day that I been outta tren. I only have about 1 ml test also! It's 5 days past their "expected" day.


 

That blows.......I got mine 4 days before the expected date from Ax......Genxxl was 3 days before the expected date.......hopefully no seizure letter


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> That blows.......I got mine 4 days before the expected date from Ax......Genxxl was 3 days before the expected date.......hopefully no seizure letter



Did XXL's shit end up being legit or can you not tell for sure yet?


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm glad I have an awesome local BA dealer. No need to worry about the shipping of gears.


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2010)

Who needs Oversea Gears when you have The ONE! I'm Pulsing 2 caps EOD. I'll be SOOO Jerked and Tan, Josh will LH/RHJO to me every night before a gang bang.

I worked out in the yard today planting some bushes. Had my shirt off of course, got a little color on my frail frame so I can pick up all the Bears at Adam's next Pool party


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 12, 2010)

The One!!! Be careful with that shit. Your skin will tear from the wicked pumps.


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> The One!!! Be careful with that shit. Your skin will tear from the wicked pumps.



Wicked Pumps?? The ONE may be powerful, but it doesn't hold a candle to Betaoxyalanine!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 12, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> The One!!! Be careful with that shit. Your skin will tear from the wicked pumps.


 Yeah intra anally is the only safe way


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 12, 2010)

I looked and those faggots didn't even mail the gears till March 24, 8 days after I ordered them.  Fukkin cocks.


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2010)

aww


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 12, 2010)

Just bridge your cycle with some RPM/Drive.

Maybe sprinkle in some AAKG if you can swing it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm still on 1g of test/wk and a-bombs, plus 'tides out the anus.  So, that will keep me jerked and tan till the tren arrives.  But, I wanna be stacking it all together.  I'm gonna write a letter to the Better Bidness Bureau if this shit keeps up.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm gonna write a letter to the Better Bidness Bureau if this shit keeps up.


 
Better Bidness Bureau???   


Dear BBB,
My fuckin' illegal gear from Axroids has not arrived by the expected delivery date.....please look into this matter ASAP!!!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey bro just a heads up Naps is way cheaper than Ax and I've always had fast shipping and good gear from em.  Last order from em I got in six days.


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2010)

Naps!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes!
Naps!

Are you autistic btw?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Better Bidness Bureau???
> 
> 
> Dear BBB,
> My fuckin' illegal gear from Axroids has not arrived by the expected delivery date.....please look into this matter ASAP!!!



I heard about some dem here in town who called the cops when his coke got stole.  Supposedly some dumb nigger actually did this.

WTF is the internet addy for Naps???  I mean, you can't just type in "NAPS" and all sudden gears show up @ yur door in 6 days.  Or, can you?  Like, they wouldn't even know what kinda gears you wanted if they did it like that.  Or, would they?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ill pm it to ya wouldnt want a mod to get their panties in a buch


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 12, 2010)

PM sent.  Fuck my head is poundin from these A-bomb I think Ima stroke out.  My domestic got em for me I think their about 3X overdosed


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2010)

Naps is the best! Cheaper than Ax, quicker than Ax, Sexxier than Ax 8====D


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 12, 2010)

Fuk I mention a good source and itsup in here


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 12, 2010)

I get my gears from Nutraplanet.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2010)

Saney said:


> Naps is the best! Cheaper than Ax, quicker than Ax, Sexxier than Ax 8====D


 
saney would know, he is GearMaster around these parts 

fukk naps and Ax . . DRSE Gears Emporium is where it's at yo


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2010)

that's right god damnit it!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 12, 2010)

raiundazan said:


> how many push ups do u recommend for a 160lbs 50yr old man?



None.  Just follow the instructions of the Charles Atlas course.  Dynamic Tension FTW!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> saney would know, he is GearMaster around these parts


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2010)

Picked up sum tree my connect calls "chronic salad" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Supposedly a combo of multiple strains........really squishy and dense......loving it......


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:
			
		

> I heard about some dem here in town who called the cops when his coke got stole.  Supposedly some dumb nigger actually did this.
> 
> WTF is the internet addy for Naps???  I mean, you can't just type in "NAPS" and all sudden gears show up @ yur door in 6 days.  Or, can you?  Like, they wouldn't even know what kinda gears you wanted if they did it like that.  Or, would they?



Lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 13, 2010)

just pinned sum gears! . .  300mg deca 500mg test . .  bring on BigDom!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> just pinned sum gears! . . 300mg deca 500mg test . . bring on BigDom!


 
You didn't pin that all at once, did you??


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You didn't pin that all at once, did you??


 
damn straight I did, LH quad deca, RH quad test . . front loading prop w. sus next pin in 2 days time


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2010)

lol oh damn! The Capt might actually leave the small fry status behind finally lol

GL on the cycle, and may the Gears be with you


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Picked up sum tree my connect calls "chronic salad"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Did he toss it for you too?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 13, 2010)

Nope, I checked it out and it rocks.  I sure as shit wish I'da seen them b4 I fucked with ax.  They're prices are fukking gr8 and c/s is posed to be a helluva lot better than ax.  If my gears don't cum in today, I might ax the folks at ax for a refund and order from naps - unless ax will send out a replacement.

Meanwhile, went to gilf's crib last night and had grouper and taters for dinny, followed by some superb AP.  This broad is all about giving head also.  She's one of the few broads I been with that seems to love it and is good at it.  Course, she's getting all lovey dovey and clingy and shit.  But, maybe I can handle that with a broad that loves the cock so much.  This broad can drink too.  She put away a whole bottle of wine on her own last nite, then was talking all dirty during AP.  Good times!


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 13, 2010)

Time to fuck her in the ass yet?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 13, 2010)

Nah, but I may just broach that with her @ some point.  She just might dig it.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2010)

Werd!!


Brown-eye landscapers everywhere.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nah, but I may just broach that with her @ some point. She just might dig it.


 
When you're AP her from behind just slide in a finger or thumb in there. If she likes it then keep going and tag it.

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 13, 2010)

I've administered the thumb love to a few b4.  They all seem to dig that.  I've even had it done to me during bj.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 13, 2010)

And how did you like it?


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> And how did you like it?



Love at first probe


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2010)

Class A knob jockeys I tell ya..


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 13, 2010)

Saney said:


> Love at first probe


Im still trying to figure out how to carry on a conversation with this Autistic chimpanze. quite challenging


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm sorry for being difficult sir. Allow me to put on my Walmart face... How can I help you?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 13, 2010)

Saney said:


> I'm sorry for being difficult sir. Allow me to put on my Walmart face... How can I help you?


 now see that was funny i actually laughed


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> now see that was funny i actually laughed


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 13, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> And how did you like it?



He hasn't answered the question.


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2010)

Just finished SFW with BFT! we did Lats and Biceps. Pretty good workout!

Thursday i'll be doing some Lower back and Legs.. Maybe tomorrow i'll do a little jogging since I went out and bought some new running shoes thx to my wonderful g/f Kathy <3


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 13, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> He hasn't answered the question.



It was okay I guess.  Her fingers were too small tho.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 13, 2010)

Started on 20 mcg. of clen last night, upped it to 40 today.  Did a 40 min walk about an hr or 2 later.  No real sides except it was a lot harder to walk, especially on the second half of the walk.  It was like I was working a lot harder to walk than I normally do and the shins were kinda tight.  i've heard about cramps, but not making it hard to do longer walks.  Any similar experiences?


----------



## independent (Apr 13, 2010)

Trifecta Stack - 6 week supply

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2010)

I was using 100mcg ED and I felt normal almost


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Started on 20 mcg. of clen last night, upped it to 40 today.


 
20mcg?........that's it??

Fuck I take 80-120mcg per dose..........and WTF did you take it at night? .........Fuck, I would need 2 bottles of Merlot and about 10 afgoo rips to get to sleep if I took this shit at night......


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2010)

it's best to take that shit in the morning so you can "utilize" it throughout the day IMO


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2010)

Buncha bone-danglers, I swear!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Buncha bone-danglers, I swear!!



lol, Al, do you go hunting for this gay shit or does it somehow find you?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Buncha bone-danglers, I swear!!


 Al this isnt like you lay off the gears a while I think your estrogen is way outa whack

GICH


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> 20mcg?........that's it??
> 
> Fuck I take 80-120mcg per dose..........and WTF did you take it at night? .........Fuck, I would need 2 bottles of Merlot and about 10 afgoo rips to get to sleep if I took this shit at night......



All the reading I did on clen said to start low at 20 and build up another 20 per day to assess tolerance.  No one thought it was a good idea to start w/ anything higher than 60 mg.  You could have some serious sides starting off at 80-100 mg. With as long a half life as clen has (over 30 hrs) that could be a pretty shitty day.

I felt totally normal on 20, fine on 40 aside from the issue w/ the long walk.  I'll do 60 tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## independent (Apr 13, 2010)

Why do fat people always have to fuck with diet pills?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 13, 2010)

I couldn't help thinking of Joe when I saw the commercial for the new KFC Double Down sammich.  2 chicken breasts serve as the "bun" and cheese and bacon go in the middle.  You know he'd be raving about that thing.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 13, 2010)

My tren from genxxl just arrived about a week after I ordered it.  I'm gonna be pist if I get shafted by ax on this 300 order.  Ain't no way it should take this long.  It's 6 days after the expected date.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 13, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why do fat people always have to fuck with diet pills?



  The irony of it all!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why do fat people always have to fuck with diet pills?


 
I'm not fat and I like to fuck wit da Clen........gives me a nice buzz and energy in the mornin' and hardens you up sum10 nice...


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey Al you check out Naps?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 13, 2010)

I googled Naps earlier.  i dunno if I'd be buying from there.  Looks like the guy has a really bad rep around the net.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 13, 2010)

Theres two naps one is a scam ya gotta know which one to use


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 13, 2010)

Too many nappy headed hoes.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 13, 2010)

lol


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 13, 2010)

sprayherup said:
			
		

> When you're AP her from behind just slide in a finger or thumb in there. If she likes it then keep going and tag it.
> 
> GICH!



It's nice when an unsuspecting recipient of a thumb in the cinnamon ring enjoys it.... 

GYCH


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 13, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:
			
		

> Started on 20 mcg. of clen last night, upped it to 40 today.  Did a 40 min walk about an hr or 2 later.  No real sides except it was a lot harder to walk, especially on the second half of the walk.  It was like I was working a lot harder to walk than I normally do and the shins were kinda tight.  i've heard about cramps, but not making it hard to do longer walks.  Any similar experiences?



I just had cramps in my neck and traps like crazy. Even OD'ing on taurine & potasium and drinking 2+ gallons of water a day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 13, 2010)

clen . . you just keep dosing till you're humming . .  110mg is the Capt's sweet spot . . .and clen ain't for fatties . . next you'll be lipo-suctioning FFS


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> 20mcg?........that's it??
> 
> Fuck I take 80-120mcg per dose..........and WTF did you take it at night? .........Fuck, I would need 2 bottles of Merlot and about 10 afgoo rips to get to sleep if I took this shit at night......



Lol. I can sleep on the shit myself...

Sounds like Saney musta got his clen from lonewolf or sum10.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 13, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:
			
		

> I couldn't help thinking of Joe when I saw the commercial for the new KFC Double Down sammich.  2 chicken breasts serve as the "bun" and cheese and bacon go in the middle.  You know he'd be raving about that thing.



That's making me hungry. It's offered fried or grilled. WTF? I'll take the grilled


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 13, 2010)

jcar1016 said:
			
		

> Theres two naps one is a scam ya gotta know which one to use



Naps is good. Not the scam site, but the other. I got my gears. I got more gears cuming.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 13, 2010)

Goddam quad feels like's it been kicked by a mule . .  Im off to SFW  . .  1st time in 3 wks . . . starting weight = 209lb dry

Gears!


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2010)

can someone PM me the fake Naps site?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 13, 2010)

Naps@notBig.net

Gich!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 13, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Naps@notBig.net
> 
> Gich!


 ouch capt you didnt even spit on the fishstick for ya rammed that one in


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 13, 2010)

Sup knob polishers!  Just pinned 500mg of trenE a few hours ago.  This shit came from a diff place and arrived win a week.  The others are pissin me off.  They say I gotta wait till 3 weeks after the "expected" date b4 they can consider a reship.  This may be the last time I buy shit from them.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 13, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Goddam quad feels like's it been kicked by a mule . .  Im off to SFW  . .  1st time in 3 wks . . . starting weight = 209lb dry
> 
> Gears!



Why you w8 3 weeks to SFW knig?!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 13, 2010)

meh, only gym on holiday was $20 a casual visit . . so thought fk it, went climbing mountains instead . . and smashing the old lady's cooking


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 13, 2010)

Werd!  I forgot when you cats go on holiday, it's like 3- 4weeks at a time.  When I'm on holiday, I rarely get sober enough to SFW.  I'll usually hit the beach and crack open the first natty ice around 11:00am.

Any y'all ever try one of those protein sammiches? LOL


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 13, 2010)

So this is what dinner at saneys looks like
View attachment 27144

View attachment 27145


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup knob polishers! Just pinned 500mg of trenE a few hours ago. This shit came from a diff place and arrived win a week. The others are pissin me off. They say I gotta wait till 3 weeks after the "expected" date b4 they can consider a reship. This may be the last time I buy shit from them.


 

What's the "diff place" you speak of Gilferachi?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 13, 2010)

naps.  best price on testE I ever did see.  Other stuff was priced good also.

I think I'm gonna get some 5cc syringes and start shooting up once a week now.  4ccs of testE and 2.5ccs of trenE on Mondays.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 13, 2010)

Told ya bros naps iz ze shizzy


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2010)

As far as Naps goes........The .net site is not an official supplier of Axio and the .com site is ridiculously priced..........The .com site is an official Axio supplier and not a scam.........so which one is the scam??



Plus no Alertpay on Naps.......just WU.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 13, 2010)

From all the posts I was reading ppl were saying naps was so cheap because it was bunk, so I assume they were talking about the .net that you said was cheaper.  They all were blaming the guy behind naps for being the one responsible for the bad batches that axio had previously.  Hard to take forum chatter as gospel but when a ton of ppl all say he's a scammer it makes you think twice before spending money there.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> From all the posts I was reading ppl were saying naps was so cheap because it was bunk, so I assume they were talking about the .net that you said was cheaper. They all were blaming the guy behind naps for being the one responsible for the bad batches that axio had previously. Hard to take forum chatter as gospel but when a ton of ppl all say he's a scammer it makes you think twice before spending money there.


 
Werd....I'm staying away from Naps and sticking with Genxxl.......Got a $75 credit I need to use up there anyway....... I'm up 15 lbs. on my Test E from Genx while taking Clen & T3 so I'm happy with it


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Yeah i fuckin hear ya on that shit. These guest gym memberships are outrageous. Some shit hole recently wanted $20 for 24 hrs. I was like GTFO, you cannot be serious!



McEnroe in the house!


----------



## Saney (Apr 14, 2010)

I dont pay SHIT for my membership and it's pretty close to home!

So what's the verdict on this Napsgear.net place??? Or do I gotta keep abusing Orals until i'm 90?


----------



## independent (Apr 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd....I'm staying away from Naps and sticking with Genxxl.......Got a $75 credit I need to use up there anyway....... I'm up 15 lbs. on my Test E from Genx while taking Clen & T3 so I'm happy with it



15 pounds on test only, good fucking work my man. 

 Can you imagine if you front loaded with Neovar and BA.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 14, 2010)

And pulse some tribulus!!! 

GICH!


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 14, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> I dont pay SHIT for my membership and it's pretty close to home!
> 
> So what's the verdict on this Napsgear.net place??? Or do I gotta keep abusing Orals until i'm 90?



GTG so far.


----------



## independent (Apr 14, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> And pulse some tribulus!!!
> 
> GICH!



Thats crazy talk.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> As far as Naps goes........The .net site is not an official supplier of Axio and the .com site is ridiculously priced..........The .com site is an official Axio supplier and not a scam.........so which one is the scam??
> 
> 
> 
> Plus no Alertpay on Naps.......just WU.


 .net is the way to go and he dont carry axio cause he used to make all the axio shit an they had a fallin out


NiagaraBalls said:


> From all the posts I was reading ppl were saying naps was so cheap because it was bunk, so I assume they were talking about the .net that you said was cheaper. They all were blaming the guy behind naps for being the one responsible for the bad batches that axio had previously. Hard to take forum chatter as gospel but when a ton of ppl all say he's a scammer it makes you think twice before spending money there.


 K you wanna know what happened I let ya in on a little info.  Yes Naps did scam someone it was his bidness partner and a bunch of axio cronies jumped on the band wagon to make him look bad.  Naps was solely responsible at one time for making ALL axios gear.   But they wouldnt give him credit so he spilt and started naps.  From what I gather he was suppling a guy here in the states and found out the guy is doing him dirty so he returns the favor and sells him some bunk shit.  So what you said is kinda true but not in the context of what really happened.  I've used him several times always got good shit in a timely manner.  You can do what ya want whit it.


----------



## Saney (Apr 14, 2010)

I got a Job Interview this Monday! Steady Day shift, and weekends off. And they are willing to pay me In capsules of Mdrol, 10 an hour


----------



## independent (Apr 14, 2010)

Saney said:


> I got a Job Interview this Monday! Steady Day shift, and weekends off. And they are willing to pay me In capsules of Mdrol, 10 an hour



Hometown Buffet?


----------



## Saney (Apr 14, 2010)

No, as a Machine Operator at some Warehouse. I was told they are good with raises and give permanent positions after 30 days. So, hopefully I can be charming enough for the guy interviewing me or a fancy blow job


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 14, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:
			
		

> My tren from genxxl just arrived about a week after I ordered it.  I'm gonna be pist if I get shafted by ax on this 300 order.  Ain't no way it should take this long.  It's 6 days after the expected date.



Do you know if their gears are shipped domestic after ordering or is customs going to come into play from them too?


----------



## Saney (Apr 14, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Do you know if their gears are shipped domestic after ordering or is customs going to come into play from them too?



They come through customs, but none of the DRSE has had any problems ordering from Axio (besides GearsMcGilf's pending order), or GenxxL.

My order from Axio came in two weeks. 

My order from Napsgear.com came in 1 week!


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 14, 2010)

jcar1016 said:
			
		

> .net is the way to go and he dont carry axio cause he used to make all the axio shit an they had a fallin out
> 
> 
> > From all the posts I was reading ppl were saying naps was so cheap because it was bunk, so I assume they were talking about the .net that you said was
> ...



Do u get the GP shit or? I've just been getting the Geneza Cyp so far.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> Werd....I'm staying away from Naps and sticking with Genxxl.......Got a $75 credit I need to use up there anyway....... I'm up 15 lbs. on my Test E from Genx while taking Clen & T3 so I'm happy with it



With Clen & T3? You must be eating like Saney's gf.

Is your T3 from a research chem company or ? Do yall trust RC T3?


----------



## Saney (Apr 14, 2010)

Rc?


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 14, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> They come through customs, but none of the DRSE has had any problems ordering from Axio (besides GearsMcGilf's pending order), or GenxxL.
> 
> My order from Axio came in two weeks.
> 
> My order from Napsgear.com came in 1 week!



Werd... GYCH


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 14, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> Rc?



Research Chem.


----------



## JDub (Apr 14, 2010)

Sup knobs...long time no see.

Nothing crazy took me away from the forums, just working hard, not doing any message board stuff, mostly just Facebook and emails on my own time.  SSDD here, still notabig, still livin the dream in Pacific Beach, slammin fancy beers, etc.

Hope you are all hyooge.  Al, hope you get that sunburn taken care of.

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 14, 2010)

Yo Dub!


Speaking of burns, one of my dogs got off her chain today and had my ass chasing her all over the front and back yard, side lot, both neighbors' yards, businesses and a fucking field across the street and behind my house.  Took a good hr so my face is red as fuck now.  

At least I'd had some previous exposure from walking.  Pinned a half mg. of melanotan 2 afterward, so maybe that'll speed the conversion into a tan.  Got a wedding to go to this weekend so hope I don't show up looking like a damn lobster.


----------



## independent (Apr 14, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yo Dub!
> 
> 
> Speaking of burns, one of my dogs got off her chain today and had my ass chasing her all over the front and back yard, side lot, both neighbors' yards, businesses and a fucking field across the street and behind my house.  Took a good hr so my face is red as fuck now.
> ...



sounds like the dog got into your clen.


----------



## Saney (Apr 14, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yo Dub!
> 
> 
> Speaking of burns, one of my dogs got off her chain today and had my ass chasing her all over the front and back yard, side lot, both neighbors' yards, businesses and a fucking field across the street and behind my house.  Took a good hr so my face is red as fuck now.
> ...



Sounds like we figured out his Weight Loss Secret!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sup Log Lickers

Just took a big healthy shit and for a minute I thought my fucking eyes were gonna pop out.  These A-bombs got my BP of the charts.  Had a headache for 4 straight days now


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 14, 2010)

She acts like she's always on clen or maybe even meth.  2 yr. old min pin, so she's got a shitload of energy and always wanting to play, fight, be chased, etc.

Had a pretty good leg workout...20 sets w/ two exercises at 10X10 each w/ 60 second rests between sets.  Going a lot lighter now but it's still taxing as fuck.  Was getting great contractions on the seated leg curl.  Didn't have the cramping I had yesterday even though I was using 60 mcg. today.  I did do about 3200 mg. of taurine at home in two diff servings, plus had a double size diet Red Bull preworkout.  There's a lot of taurine in that, I'm pretty sure.  

Didn't bother w/ cardio today since I wanted to get home in time for my hockey game.  Let's go Pens!  Up one goal alreay w/ just 3 mins into the first period.  Geno Malkin in the house!  Gotta love the playoffs.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 14, 2010)

JDub said:


> Al, hope you get that sunburn taken care of.
> 
> GICH!


 



That was right after a tanning bed sesh..........Da Lobsta is now jerked and tan


Btw.......Supp Dubb..........You be rippin' it up at LaHaina dis Summer I can tell


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 14, 2010)

The monster guys legit?  Im about to give them a run, but I am a pussy when it comes to my money.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 14, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Sup Log Lickers
> 
> Just took a big healthy shit and for a minute I thought my fucking eyes were gonna pop out.  These A-bombs got my BP of the charts.  Had a headache for 4 straight days now



How much a-bomb are you taking?  I'm doing 50mg/ED, thinking about upping it 2 75.

Oh and Dub, how's that *hope and **change* werking for y'all out on the left coast!!!!!  Enjoying your free universal healthcare?!?!?!?!?    LMFAO!   *OMG!!!!!!*!  


Sorry knig, just had to do that!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 14, 2010)

100mg a day done it b4 at this dose just think these are a bit OD'd


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 14, 2010)

Werd!  I may up it to 100mg manana.  I took me some phenibut 2nite.  I think it's a bit on the week side tho.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just my opinion but I'd bump to 75mg first an see how that does ya if yer good on dat jump to 100 in a couple


----------



## Tesla (Apr 14, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> 100mg a day done it b4 at this dose just think these are a bit OD'd


 
Are you and Roids gonna donate your livers to science fiction?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Are you and Roids gonna donate your livers to science fiction?


 Shit Al I had my liver removed 2 years ago wasnt doing anything for me cept making my wasteline bigger


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 14, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> naps.  best price on testE I ever did see.  Other stuff was priced good also.
> 
> I think I'm gonna get some 5cc syringes and start shooting up once a week now.  4ccs of testE and 2.5ccs of trenE on Mondays.




DaddyRoids has the best deals around.


GICH


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 14, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> DaddyRoids has the best deals around.
> 
> 
> GICH


 Sure do if you like donating


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 14, 2010)

supp koc knockers? Pinned some more gears 100mg prop and SFW  . . rotator is inflamed, so no pressing, just pulling. . been an angry/hungry mutherfukker raging out Alphonse-style. . and anti-histamines sort out the prop pain for shizzle

Gears!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 14, 2010)

Good to see ya capt thought ya might a been lost at sea


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 14, 2010)

more like a fukking desert void of all tailpipe . .  got to get some AP in this week!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 14, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Fox Red Eye show just did a video skit using xtranormal



They've been doing those for like 6 mos now.  Usually w/ the male Dutch voice.  "I'll bring the lotion."


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2010)

Gears!!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> How long could you go on a Tren only cycle?
> 
> say 800 mgs a week, no test.
> 
> ...


 Yes you would defanetly 

Rape an ape and pull a benoit on your shriveled penis


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 15, 2010)

Roids why you wanna run tren only dat dont make sence bro


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2010)

Who needs Test when you have 800mgs of Tren?

Flyers Beat the Devils, and the Penguins lost.. FUCKING HATE THAT TEAM!

I just got my some more orals.. What? Ya'll know I can't help myself


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 15, 2010)

Hockey ===========


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 15, 2010)

Let's go PENS!!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2010)

Aboot to SFW with BFT !!!

I need to get this Full Time Job So I can buy some Tren off of Richard. I'm sure he has some laying around he wants to sell <3


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2010)

Daddy Roids is a scam site and WP is overpriced by 500%

Maybe my friend can hook me up with his local source


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 15, 2010)

CG BP today... 335 X 4!

Would y'all use any research chem T3 or get it from naps/genxxl or sum10?

Answer me godammit!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 15, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> Daddy Roids is a scam site and WP is overpriced by 500%
> 
> Maybe my friend can hook me up with his local source



Stick with LoneWolf... I'm sire my gears will be here anyday.

GICH


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2010)

heh, I'd rather ship Will more Placebos than order from that fruit cake.


----------



## JDub (Apr 15, 2010)

Sup roids, the hope n change are cool I guess.  That dude isn't liberal enough though, can't half ass it, should go all out w/the power he's got while he's got it.

Al, no La Haina really, I hit the Tap Room pretty damn regularly though.  Been riding by La Haina on my bike...lotsa nice tailpipe on that boardwalk.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2010)

supp uncle fuckers? SFW back n bi's, got the rage still, but nothing happening on the libido front. .  wtf should I do?

a) talk about pinning gears, but not actually do anything about it, instead purchase large amounts of orals and ancillaries, but secretly enjoy a large range of BNut-purchased placebos as seen in the background of my profile photos

b) just STFU and pin more gears


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2010)

B


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyway...

So they're bringing in new machines at the gym. I hope they don't fuck with the free weights though. If they fag up the place and make it all pretty with shitty machines I'm out of there. Cocksuckers.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 15, 2010)

Wake up you fuck-rod!!!!! 


Anyway.......Gettin' baked on Chronic Salad before I pinn me Testy....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 15, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Anyway...
> 
> So they're bringing in new machines at the gym. I hope they don't fuck with the free weights though. If they fag up the place and make it all pretty with shitty machines I'm out of there. Cocksuckers.



I wrote to them pretending to be you and requested the full compliment of Hammer Strength equipment.  I also requested a juice bar where you could add on soy protein "blasts".  Free weights will remain...in the form of chrome plated dumbbells.  There will also be heated towels and Fizogen Straps available for rent.

GICH


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2010)

haha, that was actually quite funny!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 15, 2010)

You knig-knogs ever done Coco-Puffs??

When you sprinkle blow on top of your herb........Your whole esophagus and face turn numb.........pretty trippy..........


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2010)

try sprinkling blow on you knob then AP your GF up the dung-tunnel


----------



## Tesla (Apr 15, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> try sprinkling blow on you knob then AP your GF up the dung-tunnel


 
Sprinkle blow on her clit and she'll def. have an O.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Sprinkle blow on her clit and she'll def. have an O.


 
that would be good times for all! I got a good friend heading down Columbia way . .  strictly blow and ho's


----------



## Tesla (Apr 15, 2010)

Fukkin' Left glute.........I thought I told you fukkers to ban me from pinning my Left glute.........I always bleed from da Left.........Never from the Right........fukk-it.......time for sum Chron-Salad and a glass of Merlot


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2010)

Nuttin" but glutes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 16, 2010)

. .  supp pressed-ham lickers!

milfie's picking me up in 30mins, we're off to Hungarians! Dropped 1ml of vitC, just in case the conversation turns to 3sums!

GTCH!


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2010)

Need to order more GEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm eating some charred steak smothered in muschrooms and crab meat.... MMMMM MMMM


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 16, 2010)

Nothing wrong with HS equipment. I just wouldn't brag about how much weight I can do with that. Free weights are for that.

I like to use HS after I'm spent from hitting the free weights first.

Fucking last night they were blasting house music. I just may have to hunt for another gym. Oh wait, nevermind, I don't really workout.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 16, 2010)

Dig this!  So this big titties botox broad I was taking to about a month ago TMs me yesterday.  She's all like "I'm looking to get back into shape.  Do you know of any good female trainers?"  I tell her I don't know none from golds, but I could get in touch with one from my old gym."  She's like "well, I been busy with fambly and stufff lately, but now I'm ready to do something for me and I'd like to find a female trainer.... unless you wanna train me. hahaha"  So, I knew this was going in the right direction.  So, I all was like sure I'll be glad to train ya.  She's like "omg you'd kill me."  I'm like "nah, we'll start wid sum10 simple so you won't be hating me afterward."  So, she's like "you're hired!  What do I owe ya?  Better yet, will this help?"  And sends me this.






So, I'm like "Very Nice! that helps a lot!"  She says "Good baby! I'll give ya some sugah!"

We hooking up next week, which just happens to be when the new gilf/gf's gonna be in Europe for 2 weeks!   

Ironically, this is the onlest one so far that is literally a certifiable gilf, and she's only 39!  She's got a 24 y/o son who is a dad. She even describes herself as a gilf.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 16, 2010)

bombs bombs bombs bombs bombs



You should demand "payment" up front!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 16, 2010)

Werd!  I'll def demand pmt up front or immediately afterwards.  She's got no excuse for holding out now that we've agreed on the price up front.  I'll have to resort to some forceful collection tactics if she tries to get by w/out paying.


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2010)

BOMBS AWAY!

Sweet juggs.. and only 39 as a gifl??? What a Jackpot!


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 16, 2010)

Tell her about the importance of a post workout "shake". 

Bet she has a nice fatass too!

Glaze that shit up!


----------



## independent (Apr 16, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Dig this!  So this big titties botox broad I was taking to about a month ago TMs me yesterday.  She's all like "I'm looking to get back into shape.  Do you know of any good female trainers?"  I tell her I don't know none from golds, but I could get in touch with one from my old gym."  She's like "well, I been busy with fambly and stufff lately, but now I'm ready to do something for me and I'd like to find a female trainer.... unless you wanna train me. hahaha"  So, I knew this was going in the right direction.  So, I all was like sure I'll be glad to train ya.  She's like "omg you'd kill me."  I'm like "nah, we'll start wid sum10 simple so you won't be hating me afterward."  So, she's like "you're hired!  What do I owe ya?  Better yet, will this help?"  And sends me this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jack fucking Pot!!  Look at those titties.  I would fuck those titties and spray her face.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> HammerStriznenth!!
> 
> i'll admit its better than that Cybex garbage
> 
> ...



Those are actually the same two I use.  With both I think you get a better movement arc than w/ free weights.  Especially w/ the incline, the way you start wide w/ a good stretch and then bring your hands a lot closer together to get a good contraction.  I haven't messed w/ their other equipment but I def. like those two.


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 16, 2010)

"DAAAAAAAMN!!!" - From Friday.  You definitely need to hit that and not hold back one bit.  If she's got a 24 yr old at 39, you know she was getting nailed at age 14.  That plus the way she's talking now, she's down for whatever.  I would be bold and actually spell out what you want. 

Start buy saying you'll take a bj as payment and then insert and "lol" so you can pretend you were kidding if she gets pissed.  Chances are she laughs and says ok.  Of course a bj will turn into an AP.  You gottga bust on her bombs or especially face, too.  Get her to let you take pics post spray up.  You'd br surprised how many will agree to it if you "promise" not to share.  Just tell her you want to be able to jerk off to her later and she'll take it as a compliment.

BTW, moved up to 80 mcg. of clen yesterday and was fine, no sides.  Also downed a big ass free Starbucks coffee so had plenty of caffeine to go w/ it.  Dosed 100 mcg. a little bit ago and am good so far.  I wonder at what dose the shakes will kick in?


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> "DAAAAAAAMN!!!" -
> Start buy saying you'll take a bj as payment and then insert and "lol" so you can pretend you were kidding if she gets pissed.  Chances are she laughs and says ok.



This ain't a bad idea.  The others I've AP'd or foolt around with woulda been turnt off by that.  But, I'm thinking this one would be down 4 it.  She's got bleached out hair with a long as black streak thru it.  She's kinda trashy talking too.  She asked me later if I got the pic she sent.  I said yes and she was like "but you didn't comment!"  So, I'm pretty sure she'd be up for some AP very quickly.  

She told me about her son running some dirty old man off that was hitting on her at a club and told him "Now if a hottie comes up and approached, don't be cock-blocking him."  LOL  I'd say the others being 3rd daters, would def put her at 1st dater status.  She's got that look like she could suck a bowling ball thru 20ft of garden hose.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 16, 2010)

I hope you destroy that puss Roids. Make it look like Bin Laden crashed a plane up in that shit!


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2010)

I want to see some cunt pics damnit! And for my sake, get a snap shot of that special Brown Eye


----------



## independent (Apr 16, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I hope you destroy that puss Roids. Make it look like Bin Laden crashed a plane up in that shit!



I would destroy her butthole too.  You should also find out if she likes girls, possible 3 way actividad.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 16, 2010)

She looks like a dirty girl I'd deff go for some ass to mouth then spray her face. Oh dont forget to punch her in the back of the head during anal shell love it trust me


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 16, 2010)

She's cute.


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2010)

Enough about this Gilf...


So Kathy, when Can I show you what a real 12 yr old penis looks like?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 16, 2010)

Saney said:


> Enough about this Gilf...
> 
> 
> So Kathy, when Can I show you what a real 12 yr old penis looks like?


 In 2 more years when you turn 12 Saney


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 16, 2010)

Roids, trust me.  This girls is first date material.  She's got all the hallmarks of it.  Just take a bold approach and I'll bet it will be rewarded. She's clearly wanting you to respond to how she's acting, so you need to respond in kind and take it up a notch.

Here's an idea...Tell her you loved the pic and send her a couple of muscle pics.  She'll prob respond w/ something positive and then you say, "sorry that's about all the pics I have that are g rated..."  She'll probably take the bait and you send her Alphonse style junk pics.  Consult him for lighting tips before you proceed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 16, 2010)

goddammit! 3sum denied! Milfie got her rags but I AP'd Hungarian senseless!


----------



## independent (Apr 16, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> She's cute.



Would you do her?


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 16, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> goddammit! 3sum denied! Milfie got her rags but I AP'd Hungarian senseless!



Do like I did and get some anal action from her during the threesome.


----------



## independent (Apr 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Do like I did and get some anal action from her during the threesome.



Yea Captain, bend over and she can hit you with a strap on.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 16, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Yea Captain, bend over and she can hit you with a strap on.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Kathybird (Apr 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>



Nah, that might be too big for a strap on for you.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2010)

Just finished SFW with my Small Fry Bro.. then smashed a nice bowl of Chiner food!!

Chest is looking better everyday!


----------



## independent (Apr 16, 2010)

Saney said:


> Just finished SFW with my Small Fry Bro.. then smashed a nice bowl of Chiner food!!
> 
> Chest is looking better everyday!



So youre down to a c cup now?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 16, 2010)

Roids, I think you need to def. post a pic of her face and/or bombs after being sprayed up.  She would want us all to see.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 16, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> So youre down to a c cup now?



Bomb pics! Shave first.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Roids, trust me.  This girls is first date material.  She's got all the hallmarks of it.  Just take a bold approach and I'll bet it will be rewarded. She's clearly wanting you to respond to how she's acting, so you need to respond in kind and take it up a notch.
> 
> Here's an idea...Tell her you loved the pic and send her a couple of muscle pics.  She'll prob respond w/ something positive and then you say, "sorry that's about all the pics I have that are g rated..."  She'll probably take the bait and you send her Alphonse style junk pics.  Consult him for lighting tips before you proceed.




Sounds like sound advices.  But, you sayi' you seen pics of Alfonse's junk with good lighting?


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2010)

I've been doing extra chest work lately and with my unsuccessful diet, it's been getting more defined.. But still lots of work to do.. 

yes a C cup


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 16, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> So youre down to a c cup now?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 16, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sounds like sound advices.  But, you sayi' you seen pics of Alfonse's junk with good lighting?




I use that approach all the time and it generally works pretty well.  The advantage is you weed out the ones that aren't down and you identify the freaks sooner than normal.  That way you end up doing less physical legwork trying to figure things out and wasting cash in the process.  

About the pics, those are strictly between Alphonse and JJ.  Al just hints at the lighting and shading techniques in his photos shoot repertoire'.  He'll get you set up.


----------



## independent (Apr 16, 2010)

Saney said:


> I've been doing extra chest work lately and with my unsuccessful diet, it's been getting more defined.. But still lots of work to do..
> 
> yes a C cup



Thats awesome.  Think about how good youre gonna look when youre down to a training bra.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 16, 2010)

sup poop stabbers


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 16, 2010)

I been talking to this broad from the Soviet Union lately also.  I e-mailed her yesterday 2 see if she was diggin Bama life and she was all like "cool, when we gonna hang out.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 16, 2010)

The gilf is all pist now cuz I couldn't go to a craw fish bowl w/her and her co-workers.  She said it brings back bad memories and bad karma of her last bf (was 28 y/o) who canceled on her last min when she wanted him to go on a work related trip w/her.  Now, she just hung up on me and shit.  WTF?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 16, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I been talking to this broad from the Soviet Union lately also. I e-mailed her yesterday 2 see if she was diggin Bama life and she was all like "cool, when we gonna hang out.


 She looks ready to go...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 16, 2010)

I retract my last statement


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 16, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I been talking to this broad from the Soviet Union lately also.  I e-mailed her yesterday 2 see if she was diggin Bama life and she was all like "cool, when we gonna hang out.




She looks a lot like a girl I used to AP.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The gilf is all pist now cuz I couldn't go to a craw fish bowl w/her and her co-workers. She said it brings back bad memories and bad karma of her last bf (was 28 y/o) who canceled on her last min when she wanted him to go on a work related trip w/her. Now, she just hung up on me and shit. WTF?


 
 . . man, she's expecting you to call and alleviate her concerns! what you gonna do knigg?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah Roids.......WTF you gonna do?.......Da Cap'n is on the edge of his seat with anticipation of your gameplan........Please tell Cap'n soon so he can sleep tonight


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2010)

I couldn't sleep last night for shit thx to Roids...

I woke up and couldn't go back to sleep for 3 whole hours... I need some more sleepin pills or sum10


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 17, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Saney, youre the most unjackded member of the CT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Absolutely!
Saney dont stop now your almost this jacked
               V
               V
               V
View attachment 27195


----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2010)

That diet is working wonders, Saney!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow!!!  Just got back from the pool........First real Jacuzz and Tan sesh of the year.......Talked to 2 new Milfs already......One's mostly natty and real cute.....The other is full-on slut central with sweet body and fake bombs.......One you would bring home to meet Mom and the the slut you would just punish........Overall and good day at the pool......The "bring home to Mom" one asked if I did Ironman Triathalons. 


Nice and Jerked from the Clen/T3........I like using those with the Test E....seem to have found a nice combo for being jerked, tan, and not blubbed.......Only Prob. is that the Clen/T3 has me teetering on Not-Big status......

Time for sum P-rips and Merlot........then Q a NY Steak


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Apr 17, 2010)

Triathalons Rule! My ex-husband used to be a Marathon runner guy. He was Tan, but not Jerked


----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2010)

Good for you Geared........Now go check PM for junk



Edit: Check PM again for Bonus junk.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 17, 2010)

Sup you pole smoking toe tapping friend of marys


----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2010)

Supp Sitch.......you Uphill Gardening Purple starfish landscaper.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Supp Sitch.......you Uphill Gardening Purple starfish landscaper.


 now thats good

landscaper is that becuz i'm spanish...

u sun baked poop stabber..lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2010)

goddam it I have the test flu bad, or the real fucking flu . .  also feel like a mule has kicked my quad in . . so much for anti-fkg-histomines . . the good news is Im holding wicked pumps and feelin jerked . .Im going to learn how to pin delts


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2010)

hopefully after this cycle you'll gain some size.

If you don't, I'll have to post that very awful picture of you on here... Mhm


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yeah Roids.......WTF you gonna do?.......Da Cap'n is on the edge of his seat with anticipation of your gameplan........Please tell Cap'n soon so he can sleep tonight



Okay.  I smoothed it all over, told her I was so sorry I couldn't make it but still wanted to see her last nite.  So, we went out for some drinks/eyetalian fude.  Then, went back to here pad and had some awesome AP for over 2 hours.  I was GSCH!

I took 1.25ml of VitC yesterday.  I was sporting some uber wood walking around just holding her hand.  It was insane.  Felt like rapin' her right out there in the pubic.  But, made for some incredible AP later on.


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Apr 18, 2010)

Holding Hands will always get yourself some action


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 18, 2010)

Apparently it did.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 18, 2010)

gears date.Most guys are like public toilets; either vacant, engaged or full of crap. Which are you?
_Gears .Er, could you repeat the question_


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 18, 2010)

Holding hands???  This should be an NSA hookup, not a meaningful relationship.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, I guess that did sound kinda ghey looking back.  But, she's all into that affectionate crap.  Gotta get thru all that to keep the AP going.


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2010)

Just returned to my parents house where i'll forever reside because the interview went terrible. Guess i'll be further dining on ya'll dollars


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 19, 2010)

What kinda gig was it?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 19, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> What kinda gig was it?



Jizz mopper at the Bear Bath House.  They said his musclebear account was admirable but he was going to have to attend at least one Pride Day rally to qualify.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 19, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The gilf is all pist now cuz I couldn't go to a craw fish bowl w/her and her co-workers. She said it brings back bad memories and bad karma of her last bf (was 28 y/o) who canceled on her last min when she wanted him to go on a work related trip w/her. Now, she just hung up on me and shit. WTF?


 
all these cunts say shit like that

Time to find another one!


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> What kinda gig was it?



It was a Glass factory job. Not sure exactly what position I was going to have, but i'm pretty sure now i'll be living off the Unemployment for a while longer


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 19, 2010)

I was out of town for a friend's wedding this weekend and they have a convenience store/gas station there called Kum & Go.  Had to stop and get a t shirt.  I actually had a girl I used to assfuck that had one and I got a pic of her wearing that shirt w/ her mouth and chin dripping it. The t shirt should start some interesting convos.  It would be pretty sweet if it actually got me some action.  Hell of an ice breaker.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> all these cunts say shit like that
> 
> Time to find another one!


 

+1 . . and a lot of effort spent BSg these Broads roids . . why dont you just go with the filthy sluts who know what the rules are?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 19, 2010)

Werd! Well, we ended up getting together and having some gr8 AP that nite.  We're cooking out tonite also.  Thing is, this broad is all about polishing the knob.  I actually had to stop her a coupla times so I didn't pop b4 getting the AP on.  That's hard to find.  Only problem is she's def a clingy one.  Seems like they all are tho.  Maybe it's just the pond I been fishin' in.  Next time around, maybe I need to just look for the trashy ones on cougar life or OBC.  Problem there was I kept running into fake profiles and nigerian scams.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2010)

werd! cant argue with great head . . do you think she'll let you put one in her arse?

btw, pinned delts last night . . piss-easy! Lot easier going, and so far less painful result. Dry weight is up: 97kg, yeah glycogen and shit, but a gain is a gain and it aint blubber.

Gears!


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't wait to see pics after your cycle. Maybe you'll get more jacked than me?

I'm still abusing The ONE! Who needs real Gears when you have The ONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 19, 2010)

Word, hit her anus Roids. 

Let us know how it went!


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2010)

Back Door Entry! Nothing is quite like it


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2010)

AP = Anal Penetration

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 19, 2010)

Up to 140 mcg. of clen.  Still no shakes but my neck cramps up like hell periodially, even w/ a good amount of taurine.  How much taurine do you guys use w/ clen?


----------



## MyK (Apr 19, 2010)

rofl


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Up to 140 mcg. of clen. Still no shakes but my neck cramps up like hell periodially, even w/ a good amount of taurine. How much taurine do you guys use w/ clen?


 6 grams intra analy every 2 hours

GICH


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 19, 2010)

Really I just take valium stops the shakes and prevents the cramps bro


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Up to 140 mcg. of clen. Still no shakes but my neck cramps up like hell periodially, even w/ a good amount of taurine. How much taurine do you guys use w/ clen?


 
for placebo's to truely work their magic, you have to believe in them!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2010)

but seriously, I got hand cramps . . it got to the point where I couldnt hold pens or my penis . .  try bananas . .  if eating them doesnt work, up the anus!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 Thats great. Al where you get a smiley on clen?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 19, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Thats great. Al where you get a smiley on clen?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2010)

sweet smileys Al


----------



## Tesla (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 19, 2010)

Roid's wife when she gets back from Chiner.........


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 19, 2010)

pony were do you get them icon from..


----------



## Tesla (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 19, 2010)

Good AP 2nite.  No arse tho.  That VitC really delivers.  I took 1ml and was laying some serious lumber on the gilf.  Funny thing is I been going thru he VitC a helluva lot faster now that the wife's in Chiner than I ever did when she was here.  Funny how that shit works.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Good AP 2nite. No arse tho. That VitC really delivers. I took 1ml and was laying some serious lumber on the gilf. Funny thing is I been going thru he VitC a helluva lot faster now that the wife's in Chiner than I ever did when she was here. Funny how that shit works.


 
do we really need to have vitC with the Gears? Im ready to hump my keyboard atm . . not sure I need vitC anymore! roids, you're on a G of T FFS!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome to The Smiley Thread.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2010)

Im going on an AP bender when I get back home next week . . Im freaking crawling up the wall here, hopefully all the Capt's good spade work will pay off. Im aiming for at least 4 sluts over 5 nights!


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2010)

I actually found a product World-Pharma sells that isn't over price and is actually priced better than Axroids or GenxxL!


----------



## independent (Apr 20, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Funny thing is I been going thru he VitC a helluva lot faster now that the wife's in Chiner than I ever did when she was here.  Funny how that shit works.



Its no big mystery really.  Its called marriage.

GICH!!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 20, 2010)

Saney said:


> I actually found a product World-Pharma sells that isn't over price and is actually priced better than Axroids or GenxxL!


 Yes but we're not interested in the female products Susan


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2010)

Listen fucker, I just finished SFW with BFT and my Pipes are huge, except for the one that counts.

On another note, i talked BFT into doing a simple cycle of CEL's Alpha One so he puts some size on. Who thinks that's a good idea?


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 20, 2010)

Gotta love the VitC. It's a psychological addiction though. It's not like I need it. But with it you can drive your shit through a wall at will. It's great stuff to just obliterate the puss over and over again.

I don't use it when I'm gonna just AP once though. It's a waste for that.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm currently getting a pedicure right now while Roid's wife does my feet... Amazing, nothing short of it


----------



## independent (Apr 20, 2010)

Saney said:


> I'm currently getting a pedicure right now while Roid's wife does my feet... Amazing, nothing short of it


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 20, 2010)

Tell her to hurry up! I've got a lot of laundry that needs to be done!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 20, 2010)

I've gotten a psychological addiction to the VitC.  It's like an insurance policy.  Especially if I'm gonna have anything to drink.  Plus the wood is insane.  It seems to delay the load also.  Unfortunaly, I'm all outta gears too.  I'm hoping my tests will get here in a few days so I can get back on the T.

Y'all don't be saying anything to the ole lady about the gilf actividad when she comes over for laundry and pedicures and shit.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 20, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:
			
		

> Up to 140 mcg. of clen.  Still no shakes but my neck cramps up like hell periodially, even w/ a good amount of taurine.  How much taurine do you guys use w/ clen?



3-5g. But I still cramped in my neck & traps.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2010)

Supp fuck knucklers?

Dry weight up to 98.5kg with morn, shit is kicking in, feeling jerked and evil . . bwahahaha!

Gears!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 20, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> 3-5g. But I still cramped in my neck & traps.



I'm prob getting 5 or so grams, but the only place I really cramp is my neck, pretty bad at times in the front, a little less so in the back.  It's nothing unbearable, just a pain in the neck, literally.  At times it kinda hurts.  Started ketotifen tonight since it's been about 3 weeks, counting 9 days on clen and a week or 2 on albuterol or ephedra.  Up to 180 mcg.  What's the highest you guys have gone w/ it?  Still no shakes at all here.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 20, 2010)

Damn, your gonna have a heart attack and still be blubbed.  I never heard of anyone going over 150mcg.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn, your gonna have a heart attack and still be blubbed. I never heard of anyone going over 150mcg.


 
it could be bunk clen . .  there's better absorbtion in the rectum, try adding it to your BA-Anal stack and see how it goes

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2010)

My chick just told me to give her a call when I stop pinning gears

She's pissed I decided to cruise test in lieu of PCT.

I guess it's gears or my chick

She was cool with it at first........pinning me and shit.....now she's done a complete 180


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2010)

so it's new chicks and more gears then, huh?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've worked my way up to 200mcg of clen more then once a lot of guys have I wouldn't go above that tho


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 20, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I've worked my way up to 200mcg of clen more then once a lot of guys have I wouldn't go above that tho



How did that dose work for you and how high did you go, what sides, etc?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 20, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> How did that dose work for you and how high did you go, what sides, etc?


 Worked good but I couldny sit still lol.  I said on an earlier post I use Valium with clen it stops the shakes and keeps spasms and cramps under control. Give it a try you wont be disappointed


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> My chick just told me to give her a call when I stop pinning gears
> 
> She's pissed I decided to cruise test in lieu of PCT.
> 
> ...


 
so gears is out..

find a girl that uses gears..GICH


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2010)

valium is good times whether you're on clen or not!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> LOLZ did you throw her a beaten all geared up when she refused to make you dinner?
> 
> I can picture it now....Al walks in with his shirt off, sunburned to a crisp like fire marshall bill, hulk durag on...
> 
> ...


 
yeah fuck that old hag . . plenty of bitches love the gearedness and want a good pounding . . time to move on Al, plenty of summa milf to choose from


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 20, 2010)

That means the bitch is starting to have feelings for you.  Fuck that.  Next she'll be telling you that certain furniture has to go and who you can and can't hang out with and dictating other shit.  Time to draw a line in the sand, with a 25g dart.

Next thing you know, you'll be like JDub and having to limit your time on the CT.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 20, 2010)

I think I'm gonna have to cut out the CJC/GHRP for now.  That shit's making me fatigued as fuck all day.  It's like I can't keep enough carbs in me to maintain descent energy.  I think I'm gonna just do tren/test and IGF-1LR3 for now and leave the other tides for when I start cruising on low dose test.  AAll this shit at once seems to be taking a toll.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2010)

Slin as in Insulin? Man, be a pain in the arse having to have a watcher etc . . but mega-Bigdom indeed. Employ a mexican chair person to do the job!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm.  Slin is tempting


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 20, 2010)

I dont recomend slin to any one do what you want but I had a good friend I was training with die from it.  Theres too many other ways to go to wanna fuck with it imo


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Fuck it. summers comin...not for you Aussie boy. but i mean, i wanna get shredded this summer. its gonna take a couple of months of dieting and thyroid/stimulant abuses. Im tempted to even fuck with some DNP for a week. But laying in bed with a coldpress on my head all day sounds unappealing.


 Go with Meth its safer than slin and gauranteed to get ya shredded

GICH


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Go with Meth its safer than slin and gauranteed to get ya shredded
> 
> GICH


 
this is true, I dropped down to 65kg on the meth, pinning 500mg EOD!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 20, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> this is true, I dropped down to 65kg on the meth, pinning 500mg EOD!


 Yeah Im only 2% bf right now well gotta go to chase the dragon I mean go to bed


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That means the bitch is starting to have feelings for you. Fuck that. Next she'll be telling you that certain furniture has to go and who you can and can't hang out with and dictating other shit. Time to draw a line in the sand, with a 25g dart.
> 
> Next thing you know, you'll be like JDub and having to limit your time on the CT.


 
Werd!!!!!!

She texted me saying she really cares about me and is worried about me.....She said I seem obsessed and will never stop pinning........She'll find out if I pinn.......she has a real good eye and I'm not really up for being all sneaky and shit about it.......fuck it, maybe it's a blessing with Summa Milfs and coldies at the pool ......... Gonna be shredded after shooting 4ml/wk of this blend :

*Each 10ml Vial contains* 
100mg/ml Testosterone Propionate 
75mg/ml Drostanolone Propionate 
75mg/ml Trenbolone Acetate


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2010)

^^ you're gonna cruise on that? Seriously???


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> ^^ you're gonna cruise on that? Seriously???


 
Nah........I'll cruise 250/wk of Test E for another 3 weeks then hit up that blend. 


Someone is gonna have to teach me to pinn quads and delts......no way my ass can take all that pinning every week


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Nah........I'll cruise 250/wk of Test E for another 3 weeks then hit up that blend.
> 
> 
> Someone is gonna have to teach me to pinn quads and delts......no way my ass can take all that pinning every week


 
delts are easy man, find the top of you shoulder bone, then two fingers width down pin the dart . . go about half/3Q in. Make sure you secure the arm being pinned across your body using the arm you pin with.

IDK about those blends . . I'd rather have the separate products to adjust the doses. Also, if you have bad sides from one of them, like TrenA, you wont be able to drop it out.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2010)

Buncha Foreskin Farmers........da whole lot of yuze









btw.....Thanx Cap'n........Haven't ordered yet so we'll see what da gear fairy will bring


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2010)

nice choice of gears though Al . . . I got my eye on some Equipoise down the track


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Capp.........any chance you could get a pet Kangaroo and pinn it with Test and Tren??.........just have a big ass jerked Kangaroo and walk him around the hood ........ Nobody would fuck with you with a big, Jerked and tan geared up Kangaroo.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2010)

lol, the big reds are nasty mofo's . . it would be like having a pet hyena and pinning it with test and tren!


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuck this Susan, unjerked, trash talk all the time! I can't take it anymore!

But in two weeks, i'll be going to get another Pedicure done.. I think I fell in love with Roid's wife, like seriously. 

Pics?








Also, later that night, while me and the g/f were watching American Idol, I demanded she paint my toe nails a pretty light purple color. My little piggies are so beautiful


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 21, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> Fuck this Susan, unjerked, trash talk all the time! I can't take it anymore!
> 
> But in two weeks, i'll be going to get another Pedicure done.. I think I fell in love with Roid's wife, like seriously.
> 
> ...



Pics or it never happened. But I will be pissed if you have pics.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 21, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:
			
		

> delts are easy man, find the top of you shoulder bone, then two fingers width down pin the dart . . go about half/3Q in. Make sure you secure the arm being pinned across your body using the arm you pin with.



Why only half/3Q in? I use 1" and bury it.


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Pics or it never happened. But I will be pissed if you have pics.



I have pics of my Painted toe nails.... but i don't wanna upset anyone


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 21, 2010)

Saney said:


> I have pics of my Painted toe nails.... but i don't wanna upset anyone



You already posted pics of your pedi, too late to back out now.


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Apr 21, 2010)

JFC!!! I'm pissed!


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 21, 2010)

wtf


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 21, 2010)

damn alfonse!  That's sum yummy looking gears!  I wish I'd bought that shit now.  I got some test that's sposed to be here from gxxl on the 25th.  I'm gonna be fukkin fuming if I get fuk'd on that order also.  This shit's far too expensive to be getting all jerk'd around.  I'm gonna be demanding that ax do a reship also if I don't get their stuff by 4/28, which is 3 weeks after the expected date (their policy).


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Why only half/3Q in? I use 1" and bury it.


 
all my pins 1.5" - too long to bury IMO . . seems to work just fine. Drawing with 23 guage aint no prob either, I just warm the vials in hot water


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2010)

I know. they are sexy.

I've been working on my posing and the back is looking sweeter! if only I had a camera man?

My brother is excited about doing his first test cycle and keeps pressuring me to get on the wagon with it. But i need a joB!!!!!!

So, I have another Job interview (only good for six weeks at the least) on friday morning at 10am at another glass factory doing some shit idk. but it will give me some Cash so i can afford my favorite placebos!

I've been running Creatine 5g ED. That barely does much, but over time it will help me some 

GEARS AND PEDICURES!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 21, 2010)

Pinning delts is easier than ass IMO.  Lean the elbow of your pinning hand again the wall in order to help push that arm over towards the target delt.  That makes reaching the target deltoid easier, especially when you got really jerked arms and pecs.  Look for the meatiest part of the upper delt and fire away.  Be sure and aspir8 to you don't ject into a vein and die on the bathroom floor.  It's pretty much painless and the odds of hitting a vein in your delt (or pec) seems to be far less than when pinning ass or quad.  Pecs & delts are my favourite spots actually.  Use a 25g 1" to 1.5" and you're gold.  Just go only about 2/3 the way down if you use a 1.5".  

Happy pinning and don't cry this time if you see some blood.  But, do keep a phone nearby in case you gotta call 9/11.  But, odds are you won't need it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2010)

pinning arse is too fkg awkward


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are soooo purty.  That's not purple tho.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 21, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:
			
		

> pinning arse is too fkg awkward



I can't imagine pinning the arse by myself. I rotate bothe cheeks and both shoulders... Spread the wealth is what I say. My last delt shot bled like a MFKR. Thought I was gonna have a heart attack.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I lived in FLA and could pick up gears at the 7-11.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I wish I lived in FLA and could pick up gears at the 7-11.


 
You can in Thailand! WHen Im loaded, Im off to a 3 month geared holiday to the islands there!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 21, 2010)

I pin arse often.  It can be awkward.  Jut gotta be all limber and have good aim.  Sux tho when you get a crap and still have 2ml to go.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, the new gilf/gf is heading out on Friday to go to EU for 2 weeks.  I'm gonna see her tomorrow nite, then not again for two weeks, no internets communication, nor cell the whole time.. Be the longest time apart since we met a month ago... _sniff_


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 21, 2010)

Gay, gay, gay...   Why the hell would any man want to paint his effing toe nails?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 21, 2010)

Coz he's got a little sugar in the tank and getting in touch with his feminine side.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2010)

. . to get laid?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that saney's woman following him around on hiss FB page posting all that mmmmmm stuff?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Is that saney's woman following him around on hiss FB page posting all that mmmmmm stuff?


 

aye! dat be herrrrr


----------



## Tesla (Apr 21, 2010)

Just mowed Sushi like no one's bidness for my Nephews 18th B-day........place called Mikunis here in SacTown........shit was unreal.....Lots of Milfs/Gilfs were checking out my jerkedness

This stuff called "Train Wreck" was bomb:

Shrimp tempura, spicy avo blend, crab mix topped with copped unagi,​sea steak, sesame seeds, onion, spicy zing zag sauce and unagi sauce
 









Washed it down with 4 Sapporos


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> Women dig metros. Ive on several occasions sat there on the sofa rocking a mud rub with the misses. Its intimate. If you paint a chicks toenails she'l fuckin love u. but going to the Korean lady to get em done is somethin a lil diff here. LoL.



I just got a pedi at a posh spa this past weekend witm my lady. The chick dug out 2 ingrown claws and massaged my legs till I popped wood. Sweet massage chair and merlot from a box... But nail polish? Negative...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2010)

I never AP'd a jap-neez bitch . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 21, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I never AP'd a jap-neez bitch . .




I hit one from Guam a few times.  She was a mother of two but still one of the tightest kitties I've ever had.  Good shit.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> damn nig no saki? i love the phoenix roll one. i can eat that shit everyday


 
No saki................


I tapped a Jap-Neez slit down in Diego........we were AP'in so fast and furious we fell off the bed onto the floor.......Sweet little tang man......why'd you have to bring that up......Dat Jap-tang was so tight with a tiny little landing strip


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, those chicks are so tiny!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2010)

Supp Geared and Most Jerked Brethern~!

Pinning night tonight, and the fishstick has a mind of it's own - gonna ripp that fucker right off!

Anyway been speaking to my Gears Advisor who insisted I bump up my deca. So plan is this:

Test 600mg/wk
Deca 400mg/wk

split doses

in about 4 weeks time will throw in the Dbol @ 40mg/ED

GEEEEEEAAAAAARS!


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

Pedicures > Gears


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2010)

Chocolate Starfish Scientists all over the fukkin' place here........


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 22, 2010)

A Chinese man came home after a late night of drinking, and crawls in bed next to his sleeping wife. After lying awake for a few minutes, he wakes up his wife and says "Hey honey, wanna do a sixty-nine? "Well, you've got a lot of nerve !. First you come home late, you're drunk, and now you expect me to go to the kitchin and fix you Mongolian beef with snow-peas !"


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

Lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Is that saney's woman following him around on hiss FB page posting all that mmmmmm stuff?



Unfortunately! God Damnit!


----------



## independent (Apr 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> So no one here's ever paid for a happy ending rub down from an oriental?  craigslist, no? anyone?



My friend at work goes to the massage parlors all the time. He went the other night and fucked some mexican broad, he said she had the tightest pussy he ever felt. 



CaptRichArund said:


> Supp Geared and Most Jerked Brethern~!
> 
> Pinning night tonight, and the fishstick has a mind of it's own - gonna ripp that fucker right off!
> 
> ...



I really need to cruise on some test. Its been a long time.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> So no one here's ever paid for a happy ending rub down from an oriental?  craigslist, no? anyone?



Not yet...


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## cc-10 (Apr 22, 2010)

what up dems? how's the clean thread been treating you knnnniggz!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> So no one here's ever paid for a happy ending rub down from an oriental?  craigslist, no? anyone?



From Guam=Asian.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 22, 2010)

My brother has nailed tons of Asian chicks since he lived in Japan for 4 yrs.  About to head back for another 2.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm almost outta gear. 

I'm not sure wtf to get.......ball of confusion here


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm almost outta gear.
> 
> I'm not sure wtf to get.......ball of confusion here


 
No brainer, The One stacked with AAKG.


----------



## independent (Apr 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm almost outta gear.
> 
> I'm not sure wtf to get.......ball of confusion here



If youre gonna just cruise get some more test. Maybe get some cypionate this time.


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm almost outta gear.
> 
> I'm not sure wtf to get.......ball of confusion here



Sustaplex 325


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> Sustaplex 325


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

That's the shit my bro is begging me to start using.. He is scared to do it first.. Pussy! I'll do it when i get a fucking job


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> That's the shit my bro is begging me to start using.. He is scared to do it first.. Pussy! I'll do it when i get a fucking job


 
30mg/ml Testosterone Acetate 
50mg/ml Testosterone Propionate 
50mg/ml Testosterone Phenylpropionate 
90 mg/ml Testosterone Cypionate 
105mg/ml Testosterone Decanoate

That's actually a good looking blend, better than the std 250. I like the weight on the long ester end. Pinning 2mls/week of that would be a sweet ride.

Does you little bro know wtf he's doing?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 22, 2010)

What up you poop stabbing no pinning waste of spaces..just pinned some rabies at the gym and i feel like chasing cars for some reason...


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> 30mg/ml Testosterone Acetate
> 50mg/ml Testosterone Propionate
> 50mg/ml Testosterone Phenylpropionate
> 90 mg/ml Testosterone Cypionate
> ...



No. He doesn't know shit. So he wants me to learn about everything and Baby Talk his gay ass through it all..

All I'd like to do is have someone show me how to Properly inject myself so I don't fuck anything up. My nurse friend shouldn't object


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2010)

wtf is that? Babylax w. superdrol?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 22, 2010)

Flipping back and forth between the draft and the Pens game.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> No. He doesn't know shit. So he wants me to learn about everything and Baby Talk his gay ass through it all..
> 
> All I'd like to do is have someone show me how to Properly inject myself so I don't fuck anything up. My nurse friend shouldn't object


 I wouldnt normally indulge you susan but since you asked a legitament question for once.  I'll give you the proper way. Someguys dont do all this its up to you.  Wash your hands with soap and water. Put on some gloves latex or non latex up to you.  Open one alcohol wipe and wipe top of vial.  Open a 23gauge 1" syringe. Carefully uncap it. dont touch the needle.  Draw back your syringe about a 1/2cc turn the vial upside down and carefully insert the needle. Press the plunger in to push some air in the vial this will pressurize the vial a bit it will make drawing your oil easier. Now draw your oil however much you want to use say test cyp 250mg/ml if your pinning 500mg a week in two pins you want one cc each time. Make sense so far. Once you drw your oil hold the syringe upside down(needle up) and flik it a few times like you've seen in the movies. now  slowly and carefully press the plunger till all air is out and a small amount of oil comes out.  If it is your first time I suggest your quad. some guys say glutes I disagree and think quads is best till you get used to it since you cant see or reach your ass real well. If your useing a 1" syringe press it all the way in. you dont want to go to shallow not good.  Sitting down put the edge of your hand at the edge of your knee cap go one hand width up. Swab the area with a fresh alcohol wipe. Push the pin there all the way in. Once in Pull back the plunger about 1/2 cc as long as there is no blood your good. If there is pull it out and move over 1/2 inch and try again till you get it. When you got a good place slowly push the plunger till all the oils in thats it your done.  Youll probably knot up a little if its virgin muscle. Take a warm wash cloth and rub the area kinda hard for a few minutes that helps the oil disperse a little faster. Your welcome now go fuck yourself susan.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 22, 2010)

Seriously though Saney and Poney youve both asked about pinning the above way is best for first timers. I know youve been pinned before Al but you might have to start doing it yourself soon. If your already doin it Al disregard.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> No. Genetically altered strains of MJ that would lock the capt's 191 LB soakin wet ass in the couch for several catatonic hours. Very relaxing and overwhelmingly cerebral at the same time. Hard to explain. After sfw, but b4 food on an empty stomach. Luv it.


 
thats 216lb with an empty sack


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Seriously though Saney and Poney youve both asked about pinning the above way is best for first timers. I know youve been pinned before Al but you might have to start doing it yourself soon


 
lol lets face it, Susan Saney ain't never gonna be pin gears, just collecting anxillaries and placebos like Josh does


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 22, 2010)

I figured as much but I bash him as much as possibly just thought I'd throw him a bone.  My estro must be high or sum10


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

Now if you don't mind, could you write me some step by step directions on how to take 30mgs of Mdrol ED?

GYCH in advance!


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

I have an announcement for all the Big's, Muscle heads, Jerked and Tanned Brothers, Men who get tons of AP action (Milf, Gilf, or Just some hot bitch), ppl who actually workout, non-placebo inducing and Steroid Abusers, and Josh.

I got hired! 11$ to start! Full time! 

However there was one thing that deeply scarred my ego... He asked, "Can you lift over 20lbs?"


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> 30mg/ml Testosterone Acetate
> 50mg/ml Testosterone Propionate
> 50mg/ml Testosterone Phenylpropionate
> 90 mg/ml Testosterone Cypionate
> ...




Putting my order in later today


----------



## mooch2321 (Apr 23, 2010)

Saney said:


> I have an announcement for all the Big's, Muscle heads, Jerked and Tanned Brothers, Men who get tons of AP action (Milf, Gilf, or Just some hot bitch), ppl who actually workout, non-placebo inducing and Steroid Abusers, and Josh.
> 
> I got hired! 11$ to start! Full time!
> 
> *However there was one thing that deeply scarred my ego... He asked, "Can you lift over 20lbs*?"


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> 30mg/ml Testosterone Acetate
> 50mg/ml Testosterone Propionate
> 50mg/ml Testosterone Phenylpropionate
> 90 mg/ml Testosterone Cypionate
> ...


 yeah its pretty on paper bro but those doses are outa whack. your test levels would be on a roller coaster unless you wanna pin about 5cc's at a time lol.  Plus that combos gonna hurt when ya pin it!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> yeah its pretty on paper bro but those doses are outa whack. your test levels would be on a roller coaster unless you wanna pin about 5cc's at a time lol.  Plus that combos gonna hurt when ya pin it!



I've heard it's bomb pinning E3d with little or no pain

Nothing but good reviews on it from my end

Plus I'm currently on a test cruise so my levels should stay pretty stable.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I've heard it's bomb pinning E3d with little or no pain
> 
> Nothing but good reviews on it from my end
> 
> Plus I'm currently on a test cruise so my levels should stay pretty stable.


 So if your gonna cruise on that are you just pining once a week?  How else would you split that low a dose up? Not judging just curious


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> So if your gonna cruise on that are you just pining once a week?  How else would you split that low a dose up? Not judging just curious



No, I'm cruising Test E at 250/wk. right now and looking to jump on that blend in a couple weeks going 2 or 3cc/wk.

Test is Test, regardless of the type of ester.........2cc/wk. is still 650mg/wk. of Test.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> No, I'm cruising Test E at 250/wk. right now and looking to jump on that blend in a couple weeks going 2 or 3cc/wk.
> 
> Test is Test, regardless of the type of ester.........2cc/wk. is still 650mg/wk. of Test.


  I didnt realize you were already cruising makes a little more sense to me now.  And yes test is test but the esters definatly do have an effect on available test.  Pinning a blend with 100mg prop and 250mg cyp doesnt actually equal 350mg of test until about the third week. Thats the flucuation I was refering to.  But if your already cruising your gold bro.  Good luck keep me posted I'm a bit curious about this blend now.


----------



## mooch2321 (Apr 23, 2010)

no jcar is 100% percent right....i hate sust blends, fast and slow do not mix.  Its too hard to keep blood levels steady.  And fyi test is not test regardless of the esther.  If your sensitive to estrogen you can have mad gyno flareups from something like this.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I didnt realize you were already cruising makes a little more sense to me now.  And yes test is test but the esters definatly do have an effect on available test.  Pinning a blend with 100mg prop and 250mg cyp doesnt actually equal 350mg of test until about the third week. Thats the flucuation I was refering to.  But if your already cruising your gold bro.  Good luck keep me posted I'm a bit curious about this blend now.



Exactly, I wouldn't jump in on that blend if I wasn't already cruising the long ester Test E.........should be a perfect bridge into that blend

I think I can get away with pinning 1cc 2x week on that blend.......read about people who did just that with great results..........but most people would wanna pinn 3x/week.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

So if ya stop the enth and imediatly go next pin with that blend about the time your last dose of enth is active your blend should be hittin on all cylinders for 650mg. nice well thought out Al


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> So if ya stop the enth and imediatly go next pin with that blend about the time your last dose of enth is active your blend should be hittin on all cylinders for 650mg. nice well thought out Al




Thank-you......I was kinda proud of myself

Plus it's on April special for $39 per 10 ml vial


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 23, 2010)

Actually, on that blend, I'd think you'd be north of 650mg/wk for the first 1-2 weeks, till all the old testE is outta your system.  Then, you'll descend back down to the 650.  IDK, my thinking may be off.  I just like to pin 1xwk.  Soon as my gotdamn test gets here, I'm gonna use a 4cc 'rynge and do 4cc testE in one ass cheek and 2.5ccs trenE, in the other 1xwk each.  This sux being outta gears because of those hershey hwy cruisers at ax.

Yes, I've had a rub n tug also whilst in Chiner.  I banged this real young one in a cat house.  She wouldn't even tell me how old she was which made it even hotter.  I felt like chester the molester and loved it.


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

lol

I wish I could score on a 12 yr old and rape her ass to death... Oops!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 23, 2010)

Saney said:


> lol
> 
> I wish I could score on a 12 yr old and rape her ass to death... Oops!




Werd!  Makes ur cock look huuuge.  

Meanwhile, still hadda awesum SFW earlier.  Hit sholders hard.  I was blasting up 105s on seated DB shoulder press for reps like it ain't nobody's bidness.  Afterward, I pinned CJC/GHRP, hit the tanning bed, then mowed a ft long roast chicken sub wid double meat.  Them tides make you fungry as sht.  I been hitting the john prolly 5xday now and ain't accumulated any extra fats now at 245.  This shit rocks.  Can't wait to get fully test/trenned again if my goddamn gears ever arrive.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Actually, on that blend, I'd think you'd be north of 650mg/wk for the first 1-2 weeks, till all the old testE is outta your system. Then, you'll descend back down to the 650. IDK, my thinking may be off. I just like to pin 1xwk. Soon as my gotdamn test gets here, I'm gonna use a 4cc 'rynge and do 4cc testE in one ass cheek and 2.5ccs trenE, in the other 1xwk each. This sux being outta gears because of those hershey hwy cruisers at ax.
> 
> Yes, I've had a rub n tug also whilst in Chiner. I banged this real young one in a cat house. She wouldn't even tell me how old she was which made it even hotter. I felt like chester the molester and loved it.


 No your thinkins right but its not much of a spike really not that much prop or phynlprop in that blend might be a little angry and horny for a couple weeks but o well ya know


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm off to take my drug test guys! They are gonna do a swab from my mouth or sum10.. I hope The ONE doesn't show up!

Wish my luck!


----------



## independent (Apr 23, 2010)

Saney said:


> I'm off to take my drug test guys! They are gonna do a swab from my mouth or sum10.. I hope The ONE doesn't show up!
> 
> Wish my luck!



You better hope the BA doesnt show up.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 23, 2010)

Any clen users, I have a q.  I know most guys usually do 3 weeks on, 2-3  weeks off, but not all of them use ketotifen to clean the receptors.   I've been on clen itself for about 2 weeks, but albuterol or ephedra for  the previous 2.  So, I figured it was about time to run the keto for a  week.  I'm on day 4 of that, but starting to wonder if it's cool to stay  on the clen while running the keto or if you do actually have to take  time off during that receptor cleanse. 

 I know some guys just stay on and run keto after each 3 weeks.  I just  don't wanna be wasting clen.  Still never got the shakes, btw, but the  cramping is a lot better than it was at first.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 23, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> I wish I could score on a 12 yr old and rape her ass to death... Oops!



Wrong thread... Oops, my bad... Correct thread.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 23, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:
			
		

> You better hope the BA doesnt show up.



Or the semen


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, i just got back from the test and they did a saliva test where they soke up with a sponge and squeeze it onto little strips for THC, Meth, Opiate, something else, and Benzo

all the lines came up Negative for everything but the THC and the Benzo.. I haven't smoked in forever and I don't know what a fucking Benzo is.. So I actually failed the drug test because of that. I'm guessing it's because The ONE is so powerful that it shows up positive for THC and Benzo... idk


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 23, 2010)

Saney said:


> Well, i just got back from the test and they did a saliva test where they soke up with a sponge and squeeze it onto little strips for THC, Meth, Opiate, something else, and Benzo
> 
> all the lines came up Negative for everything but the THC and the Benzo.. I haven't smoked in forever and I don't know what a fucking Benzo is.. So I actually failed the drug test because of that. I'm guessing it's because The ONE is so powerful that it shows up positive for THC and Benzo... idk



THC can stay in the system for a pretty long time.


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok, but wtf is Benzo?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 23, 2010)

Benzo is like xanax, valium, or other tranquilizer type drugs.  JFC!  Can't believe U failed a DT over shit you haven't taken in months or years.  There are prolly plenty of reasons to send y'ass out the door, but that just don't seem like the right one.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Apr 23, 2010)

What kind of plans do all you tossers have for the weekend?


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Benzo is like xanax, valium, or other tranquilizer type drugs.  JFC!  Can't believe U failed a DT over shit you haven't taken in months or years.  There are prolly plenty of reasons to send y'ass out the door, but that just don't seem like the right one.



Yea, I was taking Phenibut.. but i don't know if that counts or not.

Anyhow, Since my cousin's wife is the main person who runs the office, she said, "whatever, you passed. They won't know"


----------



## independent (Apr 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> THC can stay in the system for a pretty long time.



Exactly. THC deposits itself deep into fat tissue.  It all makes sense now.


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

about what?

EDIT: The name, is Susan


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

Stop talking shit you Pourto Rican. Either come out with it, or STFU!


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, as of now, I have no Idea wtf you're talking about.


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

Honestly, I don't. 

Anyhow, I got some serious sunburn and i'm gonna need the old lady to rub me down with some Aloe or sum10 to prevent too much burning.

I'm happy the Penguins lost last night after 3OT periods.. blah! Watching the Caps now, hopefully they'll lose another game or 2 so the Flyers will have a better chance.. Nothing however, changes inevitability


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Phenabarb will make you test positive for benzo's up to a month after taking them. All benzo's including Phenabarbital are made from the root chemical Barbituic Acid. So yeah unfortunatly you will test positive on a panel test since it just checks for Barbituic Acid Metabolites. A broad spectrum Gaschromatigraph can tell the difference in which benzo it is ie:Valium,Xanax,Clonipin ect.  Employers dont wanna pay for a bsg test though its expensive.  As far as THC yeah 28 days is usually the accepted standard detection time in saliva or urine but a person with a slower metabolism or higher bf% can test positive for months.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 23, 2010)

My gears are here from Moldova, but registered mail under an alias. I wasn't here so my GF is going to pick it up. Is she going to jail?


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll prolly just order my gears from GenGear because I don't know of any other places. But gen does have Tbol for 23$.. So I'll abuse the shit out of that!

test E or test C ?? Which is best?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Saney said:


> I'll prolly just order my gears from GenGear because I don't know of any other places. But gen does have Tbol for 23$.. So I'll abuse the shit out of that!
> 
> test E or test C ?? Which is best?


 I guess I wasted 2 hours of my day


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2010)

*you lying little cunt susan! you'll be ordering Dr D's gender bending PHs like always*



Saney said:


> I'll prolly just order my gears from GenGear because I don't know of any other places. But gen does have Tbol for 23$.. So I'll abuse the shit out of that!
> 
> test E or test C ?? Which is best?


 
you lying little cunt susan! 

you'll be ordering Dr D's gender bending PHs like always!


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I guess I wasted 2 hours of my day



how so?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 23, 2010)

So, no one's got an opinion on the clen/ketotifen question?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Saney said:


> how so?


 NO ORALS first cycle test only just friggin forget about the t-bol


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> So, no one's got an opinion on the clen/ketotifen question?


 My opinion is complete abstinence from clen while on keto your just fighting yourself there bro.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 23, 2010)

Got my gears 2day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  500mg trenE in the left quad and 850mg testE in the other!!!!! YAY!!!!!!  Fukkin hurts like a mfkr right now tho.  I friggin hate quad shots!  Least it's only 1xwk.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 23, 2010)

I been had my gears for about a month, then I ran out of tren for about a week.  Then, I got 2 more vials of tren.  Right about that time, I ran out of test for about a week.  It was fucked up.  I'm back on track now.  I'm glad it was enthenate or I'd have started losing my big already.  Plus, I had a-bombs to help bridge me till this shit came in.  Fukkin ax still owess me 2 trens and a test that's almost w wks past the expected date.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 23, 2010)

Just gotta TM from the gilf.  She's headin' out to Paris now from Atlanter.  Damn, no AP for two weeks, unless that sutty one wid the fake tits cums thru.  I'm thinking bout TMing her to see if she wants to hook up.  It seems like it's basically already Teed up after talking to her last week.  Just don't know if I wanna get nothin' else started right now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Got my gears 2day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 500mg trenE in the left quad and 850mg testE in the other!!!!! YAY!!!!!! Fukkin hurts like a mfkr right now tho. I friggin hate quad shots! Least it's only 1xwk.


 
I got a Q for my Gears Advisors:

When I pin both deca/test in one shot, the after pain is far more intense than if the test/deca are in seperate shots.

Is it a volume thing (2.5ml in one shot) or a Gears interaction thing?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I got a Q for my Gears Advisors:
> 
> When I pin both deca/test in one shot, the after pain is far more intense than if the test/deca are in seperate shots.
> 
> Is it a volume thing (2.5ml in one shot) or a Gears interaction thing?


 Whered you pin? And the only "Gear interaction " Ive heard of is that mixin test prop with deca *improves* the pain. 99.9% it was the volume if your only used to 1ml pins. Sorry dont know who your advisor is just thought id chime in


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

gears!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 23, 2010)

I've never noticed any prob with mixing gears in one pin at all.  I just noticed that the pain is a lot more intense in quads than anywhere else.  It may also depend on how quickly you inject or if your hands are shakey.  I notice that if I inject smoothly and slowly and then massage the area for about a minute afterward, it minimized the pain a helluva lot.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2010)

either quads or delts. I found a 1.5ml test shot hurt less than a 2.5 test/deca shot

GYCH!

edit, yep I do tend to rush it a bit. 

GYCH x2!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Something else that helps a lot with rough grade shit is right after you pin put a steaming hot towel over the site while you massage it it helps the oil to disperse


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 23, 2010)

There' prolly just a higher amount of BA in your deca.  By that I mean benzyl alcohol, not Josh's creatine BA.  If it were the latter, you'd be so jerk'd and tan after the first shot you would have no need for gears.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> There' prolly just a higher amount of BA in your deca. By that I mean benzyl alcohol, not Josh's creatine BA. If it were the latter, you'd be so jerk'd and tan after the first shot you would have no need for gears.


 Yeah but if that was the case then the deca would hurt byitself or mixed it wouldnt matter. Had some Primo once that was so fucking high in BA% I couldnt pin it. did it once and threw the shit out. was expensive too.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

If the pain bothers ya why not dart the gluts Capt


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 23, 2010)

My fukkin quads are a killin'.  JFC!  It's like a mine field tryin'a pin quads.  Any of y'all gearsmen ever have trouble with the quads?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Something else that helps a lot with rough grade shit is right after you pin put a steaming hot towel over the site while you massage it it helps the oil to disperse


 
yep will do



GearsMcGilf said:


> There' prolly just a higher amount of BA in your deca. By that I mean benzyl alcohol, not Josh's creatine BA. If it were the latter, you'd be so jerk'd and tan after the first shot you would have no need for gears.


 
lolz! not at all, it's pain-free by itself.



jcar1016 said:


> If the pain bothers ya why not dart the gluts Capt


 
Na, the pain's not an issue, although when I did one quad I could hardly walk for 3 days  - leg blew up a bit, but no infection. That's why I changed to delts


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> My fukkin quads are a killin'. JFC! It's like a mine field tryin'a pin quads. Any of y'all gearsmen ever have trouble with the quads?


Nah I love quads I go low tho by the knee I know a lot of guys go for the biggest part higher up but a lota veins and more painful. With your knee bent sitting down go one hand width up off center left or right dont matter. Try that roids bet youll like it.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2010)

You corn engineers are killin' me

You can use like 3-4 diff spots in each outer glute(high/low/middle)...........so 3 pinns/wk in Glutes is no prob.........2 left 1 right 1 week........then 2 right 1 left da next

I bleed very little from scar tissue once in a while, but never been too sore or had probs sitting and shit like that......just a little sore.......hopefully da Sust 325 won't burn too much.......deciding whether to do 2cc 2 or 3 times/wk.

Prolly 2 times/week since I'm already cruisin' test e.........


Milfs/Gilfs/coldies at the pool tommorrow...........sposed to be 85 and sunny


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2010)

STFU and AP sum already!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2010)

If you give me a Reach around I might give you my leftovers


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2010)

I got some fly-in MILF AP action lined up this week . . fresh meat! It's gonna be like a walk-in walk-out deal. None of this Golden Coral, holding hands and sharing calcium supplement bullshit.

This bitch is gonna suck on my semi-atrophied nutsack until I tell her to stop!

GUCH!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I got some fly-in MILF AP action lined up this week . . fresh meat! It's gonna be like a walk-in walk-out deal. None of this Golden Coral, holding hands and sharing calcium supplement bullshit.
> 
> This bitch is gonna suck on my semi-atrophied nutsack until I tell her to stop!
> 
> GUCH!


 Ah nothing beats atrophied AP better up the test just in case. Nothing worse than noodle dick for a nsa AP. BTW Pics or it didnt happen capt. I expect multiple angles too slacker.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> There' prolly just a higher amount of BA in your deca.  By that I mean benzyl alcohol, not Josh's creatine BA.  If it were the latter, you'd be so jerk'd and tan after the first shot you would have no need for gears.




So you'll make jokes about proven supps. like creatine and BA that have been proven many times over to be effective....

But you put your full faith and money into the 'tides that you eventually quit using because they didn't do much for you and made you feel like shit?  Just checkin'.  How much did you drop on the cjc and ghrp, etc. that ended up sucking?  I bet it was a whole lot more than bulk BA that actually has been proven to work and doesn't make you feel like shit.  As you were.


GIRCY (Glad I Reality Checked You)


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2010)

watch out, next we'll get the "Dr D is God" speech


----------



## Tesla (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 24, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> watch out, next we'll get the "Dr D is God" speech



You know that was not only funny but accurate.  Those 'tides were an exercise in futility.  I hadn't given him shit about it because there was no reason to, but w/ the BA jab, i figured I'd go ahead and make the observation.

The D comment is immaterial since he didn't have anything to do w/ BA.  All you have to do is google it to see the plethora of human studies.  With cjc and ghrp, you're not gonna find human studies that prove their efficacy.  They just make you feel shitty.  Kinda like m1-t without the gains.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nah your right I cant find any studies bout humans but I found a good one involving rats. Apperently cjc causes a rats testes to grow to the size of tennis balls

On a side note bros stop wasting your time and cash on that peptide bullshit get some test and deca and call it a day.

GICH


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2010)

no, there is plenty of evidence that outlines how Dr D gets hot, fresh BA piped up his rectum on a daily basis . . this is the secret behind his uber jerkedness


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 24, 2010)

To deny that creatine and ba work is straight up broscience.  Next thing you know some of these guys will say calcium does nothing for bones.  I know it's cool to shout "GEARS!" and whatnot, but it's just plain ignorant to insist that certain things that are proven to work don't work.  The novelty wears off after a while and it just looks silly.  Not to mention 3 or 4 months old.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2010)

Josh if you were a true Clean Threader, that shit never gets old! 

If the novelty has worn off, why the fuck do you hang around?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 24, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Josh if you were a true Clean Threader, that shit never gets old!
> 
> If the novelty has worn off, why the fuck do you hang around?



Just saying I hope you're more creative than to have to keep repeating the same jokes over and over and over for several months at a time.  Surely, you can think of new material.  If anyone says the same thing over and over it gets old.  If I repeated the same joke constantly, I would seem unimaginative, too.  

At least Saney mixes his material up here and there so it's actually funny on occasion.  Take a page from his playbook and step it up a bit.  Never thought I'd be promoting Saney's words/actions, but you get the point.


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Just saying I hope you're more creative than to have to keep repeating the same jokes over and over and over for several months at a time.  Surely, you can think of new material.  If anyone says the same thing over and over it gets old.  If I repeated the same joke constantly, I would seem unimaginative, too.
> 
> At least Saney mixes his material up here and there so it's actually funny on occasion.  Take a page from his playbook and step it up a bit.  Never thought I'd be promoting Saney's words/actions, but you get the point.



I hope you didn't expect me to give you any of my BA for that compliment.... Now get off my cock you Bunk Clen using Not Big!
































oh almost forgot




Gears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















































CALCIUM DOES NOTHING FOR UR BONES!!!!!!!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Apr 24, 2010)

haha gears!!!!!!!

what do you guys think?
8-10 weeks i'll decided on week 8 if i'll go to 10
500 wk prop
200 wk tren a  first time using this stuff.
shot eod


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 24, 2010)

Gears!!!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 24, 2010)

GJ.......check PM for updated junk!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 24, 2010)

GEARS!!!!!!!!!  AP!!!!!!! SFW - GICH - LHJO - FUKKIN BLUBBED ASS NOT BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man this shit gets funnier everytime it's posted up in here!  

As for the tides, they DO aid in getting you jerk'd whilst on cycle.  I've never been this lean and bulked at the same time with gears alone.  I also decided no to ditch the CJC/GHRP.  Instead, I've just upped my cals and carbs like a mfkr to offset the fatigue.  There's no question that the tides work.  They may not be nearly as anabolic as creatine BA, but no question they produce a huge spike in GH, supress bf, and ^ protein synthesis.  

Dig this here:  Good infos from the 'tide guru himself DatBtrue

Dat's - CJC-1295 & GHRP-6 (Basic Guides) - Professional Muscle


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2010)

Just finished SFW with the Bro-ham. Chest and Tri's. Always a good workout. 

My fucking sunburn (with blisters) hurt a lil when doing chest, but all was well.

I'm excited about starting my Juub Monday.. I'll be copping some Test and T-Bol soon! With Test E, do I only have to Pin 1x week? if so, is 2ml fine for one injection? I talked to my nurse friend today and she is willing to Pin me and bake me some cookies.. and maybe get a quick backrub also.. thats like 3 birds with one Ston(er)

I know all ya'll won't help me or anything because i've never done any gears and i'll be made fun of... But no matter what happens, at least i'm more Jacked than Josh


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 24, 2010)

None of us can ever be jackeder tha the josh.  There's just a pateau that can never be passed w/out the use of creatine BA, neovar, and of course a box or two of twinkies b4 bedtime @ nite (preferably ding-dongs).  

And wtf you mean by is 2mls okay?? LMFAO  What's the concentration, 100mg/ml, 250mg/ml???  Not to sweat over the little details or nuttin' but that might be good 2 know.


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2010)

well the Enanthate is 250mg/ml .. the shit Alley McBeal was using


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 24, 2010)

Same old lines, I see.  I give up trying to encourage you guys to get any new material.

In other news, I just picked up 2 big cans of Four Loko.  Looks like a competitor to Sparks.  Never tried it but was in the liquor sto' picking up something and noticed it.  11% alcohol malt liquor.  Looks fucking delicious.

I picked up the watermelon flavor and also the cranberry lemonade.  The girl at the register said those two flavors sell best.  i did a google search and saw good reviews.  Mugs saying stuff like it tastes great and gets you wasted in no time.  Sounds like a winner.

I think I'll drink one while watching the Pens (reigning champs, Saney) eliminate the Sens in Ottawa!  Should be fun to watch.


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought only Negros drank Malt Liquor?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> GEARS!!!!!!!!! AP!!!!!!! SFW - GICH - LHJO - FUKKIN BLUBBED ASS NOT BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Man this shit gets funnier everytime it's posted up in here!
> 
> ...


 
a lot of the old boys around my neck of the woods are all about the 'tides - without Gears the gains are slow and steady, and they're more effective over long runs say 4 months or more. We're talking 50-60yr old dudes who swear by that shit.

I think BA, NeoVar, Longjack, Prime or whatever the fuck maybe ok for those finely-tuned natty BBer looking to make incremental gains, but dont do shit for the average smuck - especially the blubbed twinky-eating smucks who should be more concerned about getting their diet right rather than wasting their cash on placebo's. 

I still dig some of those nutrient partioners - I have a love-hate relationship with carbs and they work to a certain degree, if diet is dialled in tight.

But nothing beats pinning Gears!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 24, 2010)

Saney said:


> I thought only Negros drank Malt Liquor?



I thought only girls painted their toenails?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparks is technically malt liquor also.  But, iss good.

Yet, nothin beats a coupla ice cold natty ices.  Gonna down a coupla them bitches later on.


----------



## cc-10 (Apr 24, 2010)

i got some bud heavy and some black velvet on tap for later on 2night


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2010)

supp cc-10? how's the horse porn industry treating ya?


----------



## cc-10 (Apr 24, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> supp cc-10? how's the horse porn industry treating ya?


 

It's fuck'n busy this time a year but it's a living. I havent been on here lately any good stories?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 24, 2010)

Me!  I've actually never drank a Colt45.  IMO, it's beneath me.  No use for the stuff.  But, these 16oz natties are the shizzle!  They do ya'up right.  

Meanwhile, I'm sposed to SFLegz tomorrow, but my quads are a little swole up from yesterdays dble pinning.  Fuggin hurts to stand up and shit.  

I also gotta new pinning method.  Ordered some 5cc tubes and 25g darts.  Gonna load em up with 3ccs TestE250 and 2ccs trenE200 and do left delt/right delt E5D.  That is 2.5cc each delt.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 24, 2010)

You guys need to give that Loko a try.  One can and I was pretty damn buzzed.  Even halfway through I was feelin' it.  Granted, I don't drink much, but it's punchy stuff.  The watermelon reminded me of a blush wine kinda, but had a faint watermelon thing to it, not like a really sweet watermelon.  

BTW.....PENS advance!!!  I wonder who we play next.  maybe another Turnpike Tangle w/ Saney's Flamers...err Flyers.  With the same result as last year, of course.  i'm psyched.  If the size is right, I'm gonna order a 2010 white out t shirt off ebay.  Comes w/ a rally towel and used playoff ticket, too.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 24, 2010)

Opps!  Just did some research and found out one can of Four Loko contains 660 cals and 60 grams of sugar!  Shit.


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2010)

lol typical fatty.

Until you buy some gears, you aren't worthy to be alive!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 24, 2010)

Off to try an AP da little petite BB chick I told you kniggs about a month or so ago........Gonna Q sum NY Strips at my boys crib and put the move on da little petite bb slut........wish me luck.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 24, 2010)

luck


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 24, 2010)

Saney said:


> lol typical fatty.
> 
> Until you buy some gears, you aren't worthy to be alive!



Don't be so hard on yourself, Susie Q.  The occasional hot dog isn't gonna ruin your diet.


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself, Susie Q.  The occasional hot dog isn't gonna ruin your diet.



talk to me after you made ur gear purchase.. Until then, keep throwing back the Malt liquor


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 25, 2010)

Sup starfish munchers!  Got this hot horny lil Soviet broad lock'd into the radar.  She wanted me to cum up to see her 2day, but I can't.  I'm hoping Thursday will werk!  I'm thinking she's up for a 1-timer.  We'll see.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Off to try an AP da little petite BB chick I told you kniggs about a month or so ago........Gonna Q sum NY Strips at my boys crib and put the move on da little petite bb slut........wish me luck.


 

Fuckin cunt had her kid with her and had to leave early.....I was under the impression she was gonna be solo. ........good buzz and Vit. C was wasted. 


Anyhoo........just checked my BP......Freakin' 110/64.  

Fuck, I was ready to admit myself to the Emergency room like a month ago when it was 168/120.

I guess less sodium and all the cardio, swimming, mountain biking and vit.c has lowered it........anyway...time to pinn gear....then off to the pool with a twelver of Corona Light and hopefully sum new Milfs/Gilfs........I'll try an snap a photo of sum if they're worth it


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2010)

Starfish Serenaders all over this fukin' place


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> talk to me after you made ur gear purchase.. Until then, keep throwing back the Malt liquor



Pics of gears in your possession or it didn't happen.

And if it DID happen, why haven't you gone ahead and pinned them already?

A. You never actually bought them like you claimed to.  

OR

B. You bought them and are shaking in your mini skirt and crocs since you're too scared to go ahead and use them.  

In the mean time, have another hot dog...and don't let me catch you abusing it before you eat it....again.

Oh and.......LET'S GO PENS!!!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2010)

I do have a confirmation Email of the order. But it's ok. I'll be sure to take some pictures for you next time i get some.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2010)

@ Saney & Josh's little tiff.  


Pinn gears or STFU forever, please


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 25, 2010)

Saney said:


>



Owned what?  The only thing you own is the NJ hot dog eating contest title.  That Asian kid is scared.  You claimed some time ago that you already had gears in your possession.  Everyone knows you're full of shit whether it comes to having gears, failing a drug test, being heterosexual, being on a diet, etc.  You're good for comic relief, I'll give you that much.

Hot Dogs!!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2010)

x2


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm wondering if I'm getting BP headaches or sum10.  Kinda achy in the cranial area for no reason.  I'm almost afraid to even measure my BP since I'm all geared up on tern and a-bombs. 


Fuckin soviet chick I been talking to is moving to Columbus manana, which is why she suggested cuming over manana  morning!  Goddamn!  That woulda prolly been some easy/quick AP.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> x2



2 titles???  Awesome!  Must be NJ and Delaware.  


HOT DOGS!!!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2010)

On some real shit, i'm extremely upset with my EX g/f


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, that is worse then my case, but she did something that hurt my heart!

Me and her normally watch TV shows together on Monday nights. Well BFT hit me up and wanted to work out tomorrow night with me. So I agreed and went over my g/f's house and told her about me working out at our normal TV time... well she went all ape shit and said "Why the hell are you going to workout with your skinny friend who will never gain any muscle and will always be that way"

I couldn't believe my ears.. I stormed out of the apartment and went straight to my car... driving home, and i cried a lil.. thinking about how much i <3 BFT.. and I just couldn't believe she said those things and other shit i didn't mention..


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2010)

Yea.. Well, after i left her place.. She came over, banged on my Doors and Windows until my parents let her in.. Then she banged on my bedroom door for 30 mins until she left.... Now how fucking gay is that?

And, i'm going active again, so i'll have an AP story coming up soon enough!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> Yea.. Well, after i left her place.. She came over, banged on my Doors and Windows until my parents let her in.. Then she banged on my bedroom door for 30 mins until she left.... Now how fucking gay is that?
> 
> And, i'm going active again, so i'll have an AP story coming up soon enough!



How gay is which part?  The part about a Bremelo banging on your door or the part about still living with your parents?  How old is your ass, anyway?


HOTDOGS!


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2010)

Go take your placebos


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> How old is your ass, anyway?




A legitimate question.


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm 25 years old


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2010)

Supp Hershey Hijackers?? 

New Milf with a 6 week old kid on da radar........verrry Hott!!!!!!!


Werkin' on diss Brunette........only 22, but wants to party....she just moved in......Just gotta get by da not-bigs........but I'm in with her bruther so should be no prob...........she's up for burnin' tree next time..........kinda slutty but wtf


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 25, 2010)

We need a close up of those tatts.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 25, 2010)

Al you do know if shes got a 6 week old kid shes prolly still bleedin bro


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2010)

6 week old Milf chick is a diff. one...........this one's got no kids.....just a young, slutty, party chick.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 25, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> We need a close up of those tatts.



tits*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> Yea.. Well, after i left her place.. She came over, banged on my Doors and Windows until my parents let her in.. Then she banged on my bedroom door for 30 mins until she left.... Now how fucking gay is that?
> 
> And, i'm going active again, so i'll have an AP story coming up soon enough!


 
living with the parents..she came over in a megajacked beta-al rage..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Supp Hershey Hijackers??
> 
> New Milf with a 6 week old kid on da radar........verrry Hott!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 WHAT UP  PONEY u hershey highway poop stabbing felcher..
who are the non-bigs with her, you need to hook them up with some Beta-al so they can be pumped and sunburned like you..oh she pretty good, stab her poop for me...


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2010)

That mighta been Saney in the front


Nah.....just a buncha NB's like BFT.........Her not big bro was askin' me all these Q's about how to get jerked and shit while I was Jacuzzin'


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> That mighta been Saney in the front
> 
> 
> Nah.....just a buncha NB's like BFT.........Her not big bro was askin' me all these Q's about how to get jerked and shit while I was Jacuzzin'


 
did you give him the secret to mega-jackness?(beta-al)(quit eating taco bell with a diet coke) just don't tell the capt he might keelhaul ye


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2010)

The Situation said:


> did you give him the secret to mega-jackness?(beta-al)(quit eating taco bell with a diet coke) just don't tell the capt he might keelhaul ye


 
That's basically what I told him.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 25, 2010)

nothing worse than chilling in the sauna and some asshole asking question when u just want to chill.. i feel ya man


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2010)

The Situation said:


> nothing worse than chilling in the sauna and some asshole asking question when u just want to chill.. i feel ya man


 

Fukkin' werd fer sure.........


He was ripped with a sixer, but just a NB like 150 lbs...........has good potential........just told him to eat and lift.......not brain surgery


Told him to abuse The One as well


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 25, 2010)

the one will get ya ripped


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 25, 2010)

Living w/ the parents at age 25=

His poor parents have to foot the bill for all those hot dogs too!

GSPCH (Glad Susan's Parents Could Help)


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 25, 2010)

Sney's woman is gonna come crawin' back to his sensitive BFT lovin ass tomorrow and he's gonna take her back.  Just watch.  The post on his FB page was all for her benefit.  He just needs to pout for a while and have her come and make it all better tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Living w/ the parents at age 25=
> 
> His poor parents have to foot the bill for all those hot dogs too!
> 
> GSPCH (Glad Susan's Parents Could Help)


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 25, 2010)

It just occurred to me how funny it was that Saney's gf accused BFT of never being able to become a big.  I mean who's more qualified than her (a serious BIG) to determine big or not big status?

Speaking of food, I made the best dinner ever tonight.  Cubed sweet potatoes on the grill in foil w/ a brown sugar sauce (Splenda brown sugar blend).  3 green chili cheeseburgers, Bobby Flay's recipe.  Ridiculously tasty!

Green Chile Cheeseburgers Recipe : Bobby Flay : Food Network


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2010)

supp my very good negros?

just got home, pinned some mel-II then Milfie popped around for some legendary AP and she asked for a facial . . . facial!!!!

got a fucking enormous ribeye to devour and Gears to pin! Gears!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> supp my very good negros?
> 
> just got home, pinned some mel-II then Milfie popped around for some legendary AP and she asked for a facial . . . facial!!!!
> 
> got a fucking enormous ribeye to devour and Gears to pin! Gears!




Been on M2 for a week or 2 now.  Face is dark as hell and I'm catching the body up now.


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok ppls, i'm up and out of the shower, and about to get ready for the first day on the job. About to pack my lunch and have some breakky.. I was told I get a couple 15's also, so i'll try and take advantage of that so i can keep the protein intake up!

I hit up some fat girl last night (with two kids) and she wanted a pic of how "buff" I was.. I said to her, "Hunny, you're not ready for the Tan and Jerked'ness i'm about to show you." Maybe i'll get some bomb pics that i'll post up on here


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2010)

bombs! I got some new Milf toms, got this lunch date at her house. Fishsticks!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2010)

. . Gilfage on the radar 48yrs old . . roids . . advice!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2010)

Supp Starfish System Engineers.........'Bout to order summ GEARS!!!!!!!!!!

I shoulda just been honest and told that not-big at the pool yesterday that GEARS is The #1 Supp. and fuck everything else.........fuck it all......GEARS!!  GEARS!!! GEARS!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just gotta TM from the gilf. She's headin' out to Paris now from Atlanter. Damn, no AP for two weeks, unless that sutty one wid the fake tits cums thru. I'm thinking bout TMing her to see if she wants to hook up. It seems like it's basically already Teed up after talking to her last week. Just don't know if I wanna get nothin' else started right now.


 
Have you stopped talking to sluts now that you're nailing this one?

Looks like you may have to go into your ho stable and pull one out to keep you busy these next 2 weeks.

Besides I'm sure she'll be banging Jean-Pierre over in gay Paris anyway.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 26, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Same old lines, I see. I give up trying to encourage you guys to get any new material.
> 
> In other news, I just picked up 2 big cans of Four Loko. Looks like a competitor to Sparks. Never tried it but was in the liquor sto' picking up something and noticed it. 11% alcohol malt liquor. Looks fucking delicious.
> 
> ...


 
Are you that much of a fucking dork that you google ghetto alcoholic beverages for reviews?


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sparks is technically malt liquor also. But, iss good.
> 
> Yet, nothin beats a coupla ice cold natty ices. Gonna down a coupla them bitches later on.


 
This cat brought a 30pack of Pabst to our game on Friday. That's some nasty shit. I had a couple but I knew if I had more I'd have to wear a diaper.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Gonna strip at my boys crib and put the moves on da little petite bb boyslut........wish me luck.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 26, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Al you do know if shes got a 6 week old kid shes prolly still bleedin bro


 
So? It's just extra lube.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> Supp Starfish System Engineers.........'Bout to order summ GEARS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I shoulda just been honest and told that not-big at the pool yesterday that GEARS is The #1 Supp. and fuck everything else.........fuck it all......GEARS!!  GEARS!!! GEARS!!!



Lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . . Gilfage on the radar 48yrs old . . roids . . advice!




Hit it!  GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hit it! GICH!


 
Hit it HARD!!!!

GRAICH(Glad Roids and I could help!)


All excited about ordering Gear later tonight........Just all giddy and shit


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 26, 2010)

Worked at the hospital again 2day and got to watch a bloke from the eye bank cum over and yank out this old dead guy's eyeballs.  4real.  This bloke was 71y/o and just croked from lung cancer this morning, so this dude comes over and cuts out dude's eyeballs and throws'em in a jar.  Good times!  I think I got a semi watching.

Meanwhile, still couldn't SFLegz cuzza that dbl quad pinnin' I inflicted  on meself t'other day.  I could barely walk this morning.  WTF good are  gears if you can't even SFW after pinning! 

Got another golden coral date lined up with a new gilf this week.  We'll see how this one goes.


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2010)

lol you guys and your Gilfs.. One day im sure i'll tag one 

Just completed my first days work. and it blew ass.. on my feet walking around the entire day sucks.. maybe it'll be good for my cutting cycle? at least it won't hurt it any..

I need to start packing more food with me.. all i brought was a Sammy and a Banana... I need to bring MUCH more than that next time.. i was fuckin starvin marvin


Al, what Gears you gonna order now?

Josh, when you gonna order Gears?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2010)

Im not so sure about these gilfs, this broad wanted to go out for dinner and "see how we got on" . . sounds like dropping $$ without guarentees of dropping loads . . Milfs prefer facials for services rendered . . Yeah!


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2010)

I just talked to this fat chick on my FB, and she wants to come over and get it on!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Im not so sure about these gilfs, this broad wanted to go out for dinner and "see how we got on" . . sounds like dropping $$ without guarentees of dropping loads . . Milfs prefer facials for services rendered . . Yeah!




No worries mate.  Take her to the Golden Coral if they have that down under.  She'll definitely be dropping them cotton panties by date # 2-3, then she'll be throwin' leg everytime you see her.  If the quality is good, I say give it a shot.  On the other hand, if you met her at Adultmatchmaker.com, chances are she's planning on slinging some leg right away if y'all "get on well."


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2010)

Get well soon my Brutha!!! 

washingtonpost.com


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2010)

Yup........that could def be a factor


btw......check PM for incredible new junk pics with new Cocoa Butter Oil to accentuate veins.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Al whats the highest you ever went on test I'm thinkin bout upin to a gram a week lookin for some feedback


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Hey Al whats the highest you ever went on test I'm thinkin bout upin to a gram a week lookin for some feedback


 
750 was the most I did for 4 weeks during my current cycle........1 large/wk sounds like fun, though.........but my BP might be an issue.

What dose you running now...........???

I'm gonna be running 650/wk. of Sust in about 3 weeks


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 26, 2010)

750 now and my BP is always an issue so I'm thinkin fuk it whats the worst that could happen right?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2010)

drop vit C for BP issues . . . GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> drop vit C for BP issues . . . GICH!


 
Werd...I dropped sum "C" Sat. night thinking I was gonna AP that BB chick that fell thru.....Sun. morning after lift and Cario it was 110/64...........today it was 165/90..........WTF man


Edit: The low BP was before my Sun. night Test E shot


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 26, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2010)

AFGOO + Merlot + Gears =


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah I was advised to take a low dose 10mg ed to control BP issues I have seems ta be workin


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 26, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yeah I was advised to take a low dose 10mg ed to control BP issues I have seems ta be workin


 
What ed.. and vit c lower b/p...


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2010)

couple girls I work with have a fatty... I wouldn't mind bendin any of them over on Lunch break!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 27, 2010)

The Situation said:


> What ed.. and vit c lower b/p...


 Yup I guess so.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2010)

. . . . . .


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2010)

YouTube Video


















YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 27, 2010)

You dems still not SFW?  All I'm hearing about is infected pinning, gilfs, golden corral and saney still being a not big.  It's good to see that nothing's changed.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 27, 2010)

Gonna go SFLegz in a few.  I'm thinking the pinning gone wrong has bout righted itself enough for some quad torture.  JFC I'll be glad when the gilf gets back!  ALl this LHJO's getting old.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 27, 2010)

They're turning my gym into a fag gym. They're redoing the whole place, pumping fucking house/techno music now. If they mess around with the free weights I'm out of there. They can tinker with the gayass machines all they want.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 27, 2010)

They play a lot of fag music at gold's also, but it's still pretty much worth it with all the good kwipment they have.  My old gym was fulla old folks and not bigs.  Nothing worse than having to wait behind some old person with a clipboard or some obese fuck who takes 10 minutes to get his fat ass up.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 27, 2010)

It's pretty  much empty around 9pm so I don't have to worry about that. There are tons of not bigs in there though. They don't usually bother you by getting in the way.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 27, 2010)

They play pretty decent music at 24 hr.  It seems like they have a couple of diff feeds they alternate between.  Sometimes at night they'll have a feed that has a lot of old school.  The one night they had the Fat Boys on there.

I usually have my Zune, anyway, so I'm listening to my own stuff.  The only thing I hate is when they play their own shit SO loud that it overpowers music that's right in my ears.

About the Four Loko reviews, of course I looked it up.  Didn't wanna buy a shitty flavor that everyone said sucked.  If you're gonna be smart about things, you check into anything you spend money on.  Why fly blind and possibly buy something that sucks because you failed to take 2 mins for a quick search.  Got Google?

Sane...when am I ordering gears?  No time soon.  I have a shitload of 4AD, which converts directly to test, so there's no need to run test at this point.  i also have several boxes of the original Halodrol-50, plus a bunch of epi, so I'm good to go for a while.


----------



## independent (Apr 27, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I have a shitload of 4AD, which converts directly to test, so there's no need to run test at this point.  i also have several boxes of the original Halodrol-50, plus a bunch of epi, so I'm good to go for a while.



I have never used 4ad or any other prohormone but I will guarantee you cant even compare it to test.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 27, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I have never used 4ad or any other prohormone but I will guarantee you cant even compare it to test.



It converts to test at a very high rate.  You may have to use more of it and use it more often but it literally becomes test.  For that reason, it would be silly for me to go buy test now while I have all that 4AD that I paid for a long time ago.  4AD definitely did the trick.  People were using it w/ great results prior to the ban.  There was a weeping and gnashing of teeth once the ban came down.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 27, 2010)

I have used plenty of 4AD, but not pills.  Swallowing a PH pill that's not methylated will yield the same benefit as flushing it down the toilet.  I always used it t-dermal or converted it to an injectable.  It's pretty close to real test since it appears to have anabolic properties of its own (preconversion), but still not nearly as potent.  I would pin about 3g per week and get roughly the same results as 750mg-1g of test per week.  I'd prolly still use it though if it were legal, as well as 1-test.  Those were some good gears.  M1T was good also but effin deadly.


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2010)

When is Axio gonna start selling 4AD???


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 27, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I have used plenty of 4AD, but not pills.  Swallowing a PH pill that's not methylated will yield the same benefit as flushing it down the toilet.  I always used it t-dermal or converted it to an injectable.  It's pretty close to real test since it appears to have anabolic properties of its own (preconversion), but still not nearly as potent.  I would pin about 3g per week and get roughly the same results as 750mg-1g of test per week.  I'd prolly still use it though if it were legal, as well as 1-test.  Those were some good gears.  M1T was good also but effin deadly.




I have like 75 grams of the bulk powder so I always go transdermal w/ it.  I recently acquired about 3 grams of bulk 1-test, too, so I'm gonna brew some of the 1-test up for the next cycle.  The beauty of the old school non-methyls is that they can be stacked w/ modern methyls.  $AD w/ epi is a great combo, for example.

Saney, if you were informed enough to know wtf 4AD was, you would be mad you never stocked up on it when it was selling cheap...like I did.  Wait........


4AD could aromatize, so maybe it wouldn't have been the best choice for you and your bombs, anyway.  My bad.


PIN HOT DOGS!!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2010)

Thats pretty funny. Hope your 4AD never runs out because we all know how scared you are to buy The Goods.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2010)

supp pillow biters???? SFLegz yesterday . . feeling strong an ALpha . . after went and SFMilf . . pretty fkg ordinary, but I blowed my load so wtf . .


----------



## cc-10 (Apr 27, 2010)

what you putting up on squats their star fish muncher


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2010)

CC in da Hiiizzzzzzouse!!!!!!!!!!


Hey ceee ceee, whatcha think of Dallas' 1st round pick Dez Bryant?.......


----------



## cc-10 (Apr 27, 2010)

I think he's great value at the spot we selected him. I think he'll have a bit of a learning curve just like any rookie wide reciever.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 27, 2010)

I love how Hot Dawg is the big gears advocate when he's never used them in his life.  Oh, but he's placed an order.  i sure hope his parents don't intercept the package.  Customs and the postmaster are the least of his concerns when he's gotta worry about Moms snaggin his stash out of the mail.

Where you at, Dawg???!


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2010)

It won't be long until you can't play that card anymore, but keep up the good work.

About to go SFW with BFT!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2010)

You guys are still having a fukkin' lovers quarrel? 

Kiss and make-up for Christ's Sake


Saney......give Bft a peck on the cheek for me


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 27, 2010)

Saney said:


> It won't be long until you can't play that card anymore, but keep up the good work.
> 
> About to go SFW with BFT!




You mean you're moving out of your parents' house???  Congrats Hot Dawg!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> what you putting up on squats their star fish muncher


 
Im not squatting for a while, last time was up to 264lb for 8. 

Hacks-LegPress-SL Deads-LegExt for finishers. 770lb for 12 on the press, 242lb for 12 on the SL


----------



## cc-10 (Apr 27, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Im not squatting for a while, last time was up to 264lb for 8.
> 
> Hacks-LegPress-SL Deads-LegExt for finishers. 770lb for 12 on the press, 242lb for 12 on the SL


 

how come no squats?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 27, 2010)

Prolapsed rectum?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> how come no squats?


 


SilentBob187 said:


> Prolapsed rectum?


 
lol, cheeky cunt!

no, I cycle them in and out. They're not kind on my knees. Hacks and Leg Press make a good change . .  I'll wait until all Gears are fucking charging then get back to them!

btw, where you been Silent B? Circle Jerks with the notBigs over at AM?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> btw, where you been Silent B? Circle Jerks with the notBigs over at AM?


 

No fukkin' doubt.........


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 27, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> btw, where you been Silent B? Circle Jerks with the notBigs over at AM?



Sum10 like that, but I never eat the ookie cookie.  Also been a slave to work and SWF.

I'm such a not big (173lb) that I dunno if I can even hang out with you guys.


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2010)

Prolly not. You gotta be at least 200lbs... Come over to my Hot Dog stand, first three are on me


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 27, 2010)

Kind of a mediocre SFL session 2day.  My quads are still in pain from that bad pinnings last week.  Had to substitute squats with that seated leg press/squat thing.  Overall not too bad.  Meanwhile, got in touch with the sister of an old fling I had back when I was 20.  Her and her sis are roomies now and both divorced.  Now, looks like the sis (the one I didn't bang) wants to go out this weekend. She's awfully young tho, only 33, but still a milf.   Looks like possible opportunidad for some new tailpipe.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 27, 2010)

Saney said:


> Prolly not. You gotta be at least 200lbs... Come over to my Hot Dog stand, first three are on me



That would be you, BFT, and who's the third one?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Sum10 like that, but I never eat the ookie cookie. Also been a slave to work and SWF.
> 
> I'm such a not big (173lb) that I dunno if I can even hang out with you guys.


 
you take away the fat, and saney is 150lb wet . . .  as an OG DRSE, you're always welcome here SilentBob


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 27, 2010)

Saney said:


> Prolly not. You gotta be at least 200lbs... Come over to my Hot Dog stand, first three are on me



I don't know if that's an offer of free hot dogs or if you're hitting on me... 

How was work chief?  You SFJailbird yet?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> She's awfully young tho, only 33


 













 ..........Spoken like a true Gilf Hunter..........


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm fat and worthless and I love FOOD!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2010)

Saney and Josh...........


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2010)

Turkey Bergggs on da Q.  


Merlot and AFGOO as I cook da goods


Merlot and AFGOO after I eat da goods. 


Cortisone shot in my shoulder and scripted Vikes from da Doc tommorrow.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 27, 2010)

The M2 has kicked in now.  Pretty damn dark, especially in the face but the body is nearly caught up.  I was out in the yard for a while in the early evening spraying for weeds so I got a lot of sun on the mug.  Pool opens in a little over 4 weeks.  I'm gonna be the tannest sumbitch in the joint.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2010)

Supp Jerkers and Placebo abusers?

 . . been scoping out some Milf action. Been chatting to this one tonight . . "Open Relationship" are the best!


----------



## independent (Apr 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Supp Jerkers and Placebo abusers?
> 
> . . been scoping out some Milf action. Been chatting to this one tonight . . "Open Relationship" are the best!



Very nice!


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 28, 2010)

Pound and spray...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 28, 2010)

Face looks a bit odd, but hard to tell from the hard pic.  Spin her around and hit it from the back.


----------



## Saney (Apr 28, 2010)

I need to invest in some Sweet walking air shoes or sum10.. that cement floor at work is killing me


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 28, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> I need to invest in some Sweet walking air shoes or sum10.. that cement floor at work is killing me



You need to get some of those reebok 'shape up' shoes... They will make you totally jerked.

GICH


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Pound and spray...


 
 . . hmm, this one plays hard to get . . perhaps I should take her to the Golden Coral?


----------



## Saney (Apr 28, 2010)

Golden Coral = Automatic AP

BFT is on his way over now. We are gonna SF Back and Legs today. 

And for some strange reason, I had a dream that Jcar was beggin for my penis.... Can't remember why though


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Supp Jerkers and Placebo abusers?
> 
> . . been scoping out some Milf action. Been chatting to this one tonight . . "Open Relationship" are the best!




Golden Coral = Instant AP Heaven!  Do it!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2010)

Saney said:


> And for some strange reason, I had a dream that Jcar was beggin for my penis.... Can't remember why though


 
science experiment in dwalfism?

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Apr 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Cause ur a fag, why else!



Maybe so.

BFT just arrived. We both took our NO-Xplode, and while we wait for it to Kick in to SuperHyper Mode, i'm playing Speed Chess, and BFT is playing Call of Duty.

Oh and I upped my The ONE dosage up to 3 pills a day!!

GEARS!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2010)

Im off to pick up more pins today . . ya'll recommend 1" for delts? 

Gonna need 5ml barrels too, hard to get enough suction drawing up 2.5mls in a 3ml barrel.

Gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I like 1.5" for errrything actually. If you have small prepubescent school girl delts, then i guess 1's would suffice.


 
hmm . .  but 1" would hardly pierce the Capt's Wheels of Thunder 

GYCH!










you cunt


----------



## independent (Apr 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Gonna need 5ml barrels too, hard to get enough suction drawing up 2.5mls in a 3ml barrel.
> 
> Gears!



dont forget to push air into the vial first.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> dont forget to push air into the vial first.


 
what about pushing in recycled farts instead?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 28, 2010)

I got 5ml tubes 2day cause I'm pinning 5ml of gas err 5 days, 2.5lm in each delt.  I also need 1.5" to get down in them monster slabs of beef.  I may just pin all 5ml of gas into one ass cheek though and see how it goes.


----------



## Saney (Apr 28, 2010)

Just finished SFW with BFT! Did some Lower Back and Legs.. 

I'm working on getting my diet in a nice routine so I can lose some extra weight (so I can look lean and Jacked like Josh)

BFT Bought some Concert tickets to go see the band "10 Years" In late May. Me and BFT are gonna be so JACKED that we'll go in the Mash Pit and Beast on all the Not Bigs!!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 28, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2010)

Just finished SFW Back and Tris . . JFC feeling jerked! Dry weight 216lb! Pinning Gears tonight, and a date with some fresh puss tommorrow night!

edit: btw LHJOs, I'm starting some hcG tonight, ya'll IM or sub-Q it?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 28, 2010)

It's good your pinning capt jus dont forget to pin that puss 2maro


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> It's good your pinning capt jus dont forget to pin that puss 2maro


 
Score card is looking like this:

Monday: Milfie
Tuesday: New Puss
Friday: New Puss
Saturday: Random Wildcard

GTCH!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 28, 2010)

Fukin A that leaves SAT open for a 2 Tranny threesom


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 28, 2010)

Or a tranny/aborigine 3sum!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 28, 2010)

Speaking of gears, these a-bombs bring about some rough friggin headaches!  IDK how much longer I can keep this shit up.  Makes me wonder wtf else this shit is doing that I can't feel.  My piss is even a little hotter and yellower than usual.  It may be time for a break from the orals.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Or a tranny/aborigine 3sum!


 
+1


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 28, 2010)

In fact, that gives me an idea for a pr0n search as I'm sitting here browsing for some good LHJO material!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> +1




Call the Hunky ho and Potentially Fatal and you're good to go.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 28, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It may be time for a break from the orals.


 
Fuck orals.........just Pinn mah Knigg........My liver told me a while back to quit da orals


Pinning 1x week on my cruise sux.........I wanna pinn more gear..........


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2010)

Supp Uncle Fuckers? 

 . . just pinned 500iu's of hcG . . no atrophy for the Capt's salty ballsack 

 . . what ya'll think is a dream cutting stack?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Test/Tren/Mast or winny/T3/Ephed or clen


 
nice! I was thinking Test/tren/bold w. clen and a BA chaser


----------



## Tesla (Apr 29, 2010)

Check for updated junk, GJ!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 29, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Supp Uncle Fuckers?
> 
> . . just pinned 500iu's of hcG . . no atrophy for the Capt's salty ballsack


 
SubQ or IM???


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> SubQ or IM???


 
IM as per instructions . . just used a slin pin . .


----------



## Tesla (Apr 29, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> IM as per instructions . . just used a slin pin . .




What gauge dart??

Where did you pinn it??


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

He used a 8 gauge harpoon right to the nuggets as per my instructions.  I figured hell if nothing else at least the swelling would give the appearence of normal size

GICH


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 29, 2010)

You guys really are wasting your time with juice.

For mere pennies a day you could be uberjacked off some BA. Pulsed though.


----------



## independent (Apr 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> You guys really are wasting your time with juice.
> 
> For mere pennies a day you could be uberjacked off some BA. Pulsed though.



Agree.  BTW Sten Labs is running a special on injectable BA.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 29, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Agree. BTW Sten Labs is running a special on injectable BA.


 
Let me google some more info on that first before I buy it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 29, 2010)

HCG does nothing.  Just ask A-Rod.  He only used it to come back from an injury after all.

Also Google does nothing.  The best policy is to just buy shit w/o bothering to check it out.  Life is short.  Take risks.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 29, 2010)

Just sold my Expedition for $4k!!!!!  Time to buy some more gears and maybe a few more golden coral dates for some hot gilf action!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I agree that HCG is pretty much a waste.  I'd invest the $ in some slin instead.


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2010)

How is HCG a waste?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 29, 2010)

How you gonna take out the Milfs/Gilfs to The Corral with no Sled? 


I just ordered some Hcg btw


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

Theyre gonna ride on his massive man fruits that need no HCG


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> What gauge dart??
> 
> Where did you pinn it??


 
just a slin pin dude, and I stabbed myself in the buttocks area. The other option was to make some lame transdermal, which is only 20% effective. 

and pregnyls as cheap as chips, good insurance policy . ..  I ain't coming off in 2010 so I'm going to need it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 29, 2010)

What up you felching poop stabbers


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2010)

Saney said:


> How is HCG a waste?


 
HcG is exactly what you need for your transgender transformation Susan:



> Pregnyl® is an injectable, highly purified preparation of human chorionic gonadotropin. It mimics the normal surge of luteinizing hormone (LH) that occurs mid-way through a normal menstrual cycle, and causes ovulation to begin.


 
    . . . .


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 29, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> HcG is exactly what you need for your transgender transformation Susan:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 29, 2010)

The Situation said:


>




I dunno, his boobies may be big enough already.  They always say more than a mouthful is a waste.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2010)

Supp Democrat Voters?

Im gonna SFLegz twice a week, build me some demon wheels . . Quad-Calfs focus start of week, Hams-Gluts focus end of week . . . . SFWs will be 8hrs post gears

Recovery is up to it, and until this fucking shoulder heals properly options are kinda limited.

SMMFD!


----------



## touseef123 (Apr 30, 2010)

Also Google does nothing. The best policy is to just buy shit w/o bothering to check it out. Life is short. Take risks


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2010)

^^ who is this Colombian NutBag?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 30, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> ^^ who is this Colombian NutBag?



It's WillP's new name.  He's opposed to doing research before spending money.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Apr 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> How you gonna take out the Milfs/Gilfs to The Corral with no Sled?
> 
> 
> I just ordered some Hcg btw


 
His dad is gonna drive them.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 30, 2010)

Research on a $2 can of ghetto malt liquor.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 30, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Research on a $2 can of ghetto malt liquor.




Yep.  If I can take two mins of my day and found out something is good or tastes like shit, that's a productive use of my time.  Nothing worse than trying something new and finding out it's unbearable tasting.  Google is your friend, don't be so Amish about technology.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> don't be so Amish about technology.



Don't be so Amish about REAL GEARS!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 30, 2010)

Saney said:


> Don't be so Amish about REAL GEARS!




Hot Dawg, again 4AD converts DIRECTLY to testosterone.  Is testosterone not good enough for you?  Wait, you've actually USED "real gears"?  No?  Okay, just checking.  Until you do, you should probably keep quiet about others who have used a compound that converts directly.  That qualifies as closer to "real gears" than you've ever even sniffed.

BTW, do your parents allow gears in their home?  I mean, as long as you're living under their roof (at the ripe old age of 25) you have to follow their rules, like any 14 yr. old.  14 yr. olds don't usually own cars either.  

ORDER REAL HOT DOGS!!! (just order, don't actually eat)
Vienna Beef - Chicago's Hot Dog and a Whole Lot More!


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2010)

Again, I hope you never run out of 4AD being you'll never purchase gears yourself. I'll be making my purchase and proving that I did that I'll show Roids, Will, or Jesus. 

BTW, there's a "Sickdeal" out for some Protein, 9lbs for 53$ shipped.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Buncha Fatsos and not bigs, the fucking lot of yas!
> 
> Buncha Gear fearing, malt liquor buying, GB participating, 4Ad abusing, Dr. D idolizing, Sand weight smashing, best friend tim sodomizing, No sled having, dads driving me to my date, b.a bulk buying sons of bitches!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> 9 inch dart into the starfish.
> 
> GICH!


 

Starfish?!?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 30, 2010)

75 grams of 4AD goes a LONG way with transdermal cycles, so I don't really have to worry about running out.  We're talking about a lot of cycles.


ORDER REAL HOT DOGS TO YOUR PARENTS' HOUSE!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> How you gonna take out the Milfs/Gilfs to The Corral with no Sled?
> 
> 
> I just ordered some Hcg btw



Naw knig!  I still got a sled.  I got a 2009 Camry I bought last Summer.  Since the wife's in Chiner, I sold my '01 Expedition.  I don't need that friggin gas guzzlin bucket o'bolt no mas.  Plus, this should help discourage the ole lady from coming back to visit - she ain't gonna have a ride!  Hence, more time for milfin' and a gilfn'!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 30, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Naw knig!  I still got a sled.  I got a 2009 Camry I bought last Summer.  Since the wife's in Chiner, I sold my '01 Expedition.  I don't need that friggin gas guzzlin bucket o'bolt no mas.  Plus, this should help discourage the ole lady from coming back to visit - she ain't gonna have a ride!  Hence, more time for milfin' and a gilfn'!




You need to fake a sudden speed accident and cash in!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 30, 2010)

Not a bad idear.  I'm jut afraid I might have to get maimed a bit to really score some greenage tho.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2010)

Supp Syrup-Lickers??

Date last night went pretty good! Me and this chick got semi-loaded on the merlot then AP'd all night! 8.5 body - she's into that fucking fagged-out zumba that Josh gets into after he transdermals his 4AD . .

. . anyway, 5 face - got these fucked up teeth, but didnt seem to hinder the job . .

. . so that's 3/4 for the week, and I still got Saturday night for the Mystery Random! I'll be keeping an eye out for that elusive Abo/Trannie 3way combo 

. . btw, didnt use any VitC, goddam don't need it atm . . dropping loadz! Gears!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 30, 2010)

The Cap is reaching near pr0n star status.  Gonna wear out that fish stick!

Almost forgot to mention knigs!  I got a date lined up with that big-tittied botox chick manana night!  I canceled on her for thurs, but decided to make it a go for tomorrow.  She says she's gotta weddn' to go to 2morrow, but can meet me after 10:00.  Usually the only thing happening that late is drinkin' and AP.  She's got that 1st nighter look also.  I'm gonna drop a ml of VitC in case.  The gilf/gf was talking all sweet 2nite too.  *Almost *made me feel a lil guilty.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2010)

big-titties and botox!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks like the ax folks are gonna hook me up with the order I didnt receive!  That's cool.  Just wish I'd gotten the effer 3 weeks ago.  That's 3 tests & 1 trenE!


----------



## MyK (Apr 30, 2010)

fuck shit faggot bitch pussy motherfucker cunt piece of shit on the ground!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2010)

nice work GMG . . been a delay in my test e which shits me somewhat. Means I'll prob have to buy more Sus


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Looks like the ax folks are gonna hook me up with the order I didnt receive! That's cool. Just wish I'd gotten the effer 3 weeks ago. That's 3 tests & 1 trenE!


 Yeah I was kinda suprised by WP there replacing my lost order 2 plus some. I had gave up on it already


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

Same thing I was thinkin sitch but DG got it strait or so I been told we'll see


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 30, 2010)

cool


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2010)

Where can I go about findin me some Balloon Knot Inflaters?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2010)

you want to fill your rectum fill of helium so you can squeek hello to your mum and dad in the mornings?


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2010)

XTR 5Hundred


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 1, 2010)

Saney said:


> XTR 5Hundred



Don't those doses seem kinda low when everyone's talking about doing 750-1 gram of test per week?


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 1, 2010)

Saney said:


> XTR 5Hundred


 
waht do u think of there hgh.. are they a good company


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 1, 2010)

Hookin' up with this big-tittied bleach blonde chick 2nite. She got some bombs 2die4 also.  I hope she dresses all slutty. I have a feeling I ain't gonna be disappointed.  She got that look like she could sukka bowling ball thru 15 meters of garden hose.  We're talking a 16 pounder too!


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Don't those doses seem kinda low when everyone's talking about doing 750-1 gram of test per week?



It is kinda low, but 2ml's a week would be ok. 2ml's 700g Test EW, 300 Tren.


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2010)

The Situation said:


> waht do u think of there hgh.. are they a good company



They are a good company, and I don't know anything about their HGH


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 1, 2010)

Saney said:


> They are a good company, and I don't know anything about their HGH


 
really  no shit...good stuff


----------



## Tesla (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (May 1, 2010)

i'm suprised this thread is still going you felching butt plugging toe tapping poop stabbers.


----------



## Tesla (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (May 1, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2010)

Saney said:


> XTR 5Hundred


 
fuck pre-blended products . .   some of them look plain stupid


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2010)

I just bought 10lbs of Whey for 49.90$ with FREE Shipping after entering the Promo Code

FitRx.com - EAS Myoplex Promotional Offer at FitRx.com

enter the Code FITRX85398 and you'll get free shipping... Pretty nice


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2010)

. . right, so I went out to this reggae band last night . . plenty of biker sluts, unfortunately plenty of bikers too  . . .  the Capt was off his fucking dial on PartyPills . . and this GILF hit the radar, attracted by the Capt's uber jackedness and desirability

 . . anyway I talking with her, she's like 51, tidy body but obviously like fucking old. Im thinking gotta chalk one up, see what roids sees in the Gilf . . but she turns out to be an annoying cunt of a thing . .  worse than a fucking teenager without the benefits of a tight puss . .

 . .so I end up ditching the wrinkled old slut. There's no Abo/Trannies around either, so the Capt can't strike that off the list either. . . head home, eat half roast chicken, half attempted and failed LHJO . . . end


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> How can you cry poverty as a defense of your non-geared status when you have money for supps every week? Whey protein doesnt get you jacked. you seem to think the more you drink the more jacked you'll be but wheres the proof? There isnt because ur still small under the blub.


 

werd . .posting up links to gear sites doesnt cut it . . . unfortunately josh and his faggy 4AD transdermals place him slightly higher in the desirability stakes Saney . . the Capt suggests you hock your hole at the Jersey docks for quick cash to buy gears . . immediately


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 1, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> werd . .posting up links to gear sites doesnt cut it . . . unfortunately josh and his faggy 4AD transdermals place him slightly higher in the desirability stakes Saney . . the Capt suggests you hock your hole at the Jersey docks for quick cash to buy gears . . immediately



When I looked at the link earlier today i wanna say it was 129 for 10 mls.  If you were doing 2 a week that's 129 for a 5 week cycle.  Sounds kinda pricey, but I'm not really up on gear prices.  Would you just shoot the 2 mls at once, once a week or split it up or what?  

Speaking of spending cash, I bought a pretty sweet set of rims today for the Caddy.  100 spoke Daytons.  I'm going to be extremely desirable once they're mounted on the car.  Got them on CL for about half what guys sell ok looking ones for all the time.  These ones are used but clean as fuck and came w/ Pirelli tires, too.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 1, 2010)

Oh, and Saney......



How 'bout them Bruins???


----------



## independent (May 1, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Speaking of spending cash, I bought a pretty sweet set of rims today for the Caddy.  100 spoke Daytons.  I'm going to be extremely desirable once they're mounted on the car.  Got them on CL for about half what guys sell ok looking ones for all the time.  These ones are used but clean as fuck and came w/ Pirelli tires, too.



Are you black or mexican?


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 1, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Are you black or mexican?


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 1, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> werd . .posting up links to gear sites doesnt cut it . . . unfortunately josh and his faggy 4AD transdermals place him slightly higher in the desirability stakes Saney . . the Capt suggests you hock your hole at the Jersey docks for quick cash to buy gears . . immediately


 
Capt it look like in tht aling that the gears are premixed ?does that look true?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Capt it look like in tht aling that the gears are premixed ?does that look true?


 
yeah pre-blends . . I saw one that had tren/deca/test which Idk if you'd want in the 1st place, and the test/19-nor ratios were out of wack . . just gimmicks


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 1, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> yeah pre-blends . . I saw one that had tren/deca/test which Idk if you'd want in the 1st place, and the test/19-nor ratios were out of wack . .


 
just as i thought.. that means that all even the hgh will be not as effective..


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 1, 2010)

The Situation said:


>



Black from the waist down and starting to look a little Mex w/ the desirable tan I happen to be sporting at the moment.  I've just always loved Caddies ever since I was a kid and I think wires look good on most any luxury car.  A lot of the Cadillacs in the '70's had real wire wheels available as an upgrade.  The real ones don't come cheap, but I got a good deal on them.  Dude needed to buy his girl a new car after her's got stolen, so he needed some quick cash.

Cap't, I can see being opposed to pre-blended forumulas that don't make sense, but test and tren are supposed to go well together.  It seems like the presence of the long and short esters would be of benefit, too.  Are you opposed to that particular blend of just the gimicky ones?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2010)

I would prefer to have seperate products and tweak the dosages as required . . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 1, 2010)

I think the selling point is its simplicity.  Only one syringe to draw, not having to calculate dosages and whatnot.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2010)

. . .  and that is it's weakness. I believe you do need to tweak doses to achieve optimal results and negate potential sides. These blends are simply a newb trap.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 1, 2010)

One a side note, anyone else get annoyed at the new Progressive commercials w/ the fag couple?  They're SO gay that the guy that's probably the bottom is wearing a rainbow sweater.  Commercial is on all the damn time.  Only one worse was the Quizno's oven commercial they used to have where the oven kept hitting on some guy that worked there.  That one was kinda disturbing.


----------



## Tesla (May 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Bump for bret michaels bumping his dome


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 2, 2010)

Michaels is from just outside the 'Burgh and is a big Steelers fan, so he can't be too bad a guy.  I think that's the real reason Al likes him.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 2, 2010)




----------



## jcar1016 (May 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . . . and that is it's weakness. I believe you do need to tweak doses to achieve optimal results and negate potential sides. These blends are simply a newb trap.


 +1 The capt be gettin smarter


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, them doses do look out of wak.  I'd much prefer seperates.  However, if I were a newbie and at a ^ risk of killing myself from going it alone, it might make sense.  

No luck last night either.  The slutty one was at a wedding and wa still like an hour outside of town @ 10:30.  We decided to make it next week.  I did get to spank some just married chick who was going around the bar taking bachelorette party pics with friends.  That was kinda cool.  Otherwise, pretty boring evening.


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2010)

I'm poor and can't afford Gears!!!

I can't help but buy all the on sale supps.. I lack self control. Whos willing to be my personal Banker?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2010)

That other place Jcar mentioned had some friggin awesome prices on test. I'm just fraid I'll get skrood. If they can offer it that cheap, there's gotta be sum10 wrong.

So I'm talking to the gilf/gf and saney at the same time on FB yesterday when alls of the sudden gilf says "That Chris Sainsott is an interesting character." I'm like WTF? She noticed I'd commented on one of his many homoerotic photos, so she looked thru his FB page and was like "he needs some sheets on his bed!"


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2010)

Lol, Yea I wanna order some T3 with my Gears purchase. I'll make sure to make a 250$ order so I get the free shipping. Richard, give me that site that sells the Pins very cheap. Before I spend all my money on worthless unproven supps like BA and Creatine Mono, and Transdermal 4AD

And for Roids, The Gilfs can always recognize a good lay when they see one! And thanks for putting the Government out there like that...


GYCH!


Oh and I went out to the bar last night, and all my friends were mocking me and making fun of me because of my physique. They kept looking at me and posing and sticking their chests out and flexing.. Then making fun of me because the shirt looked like an extra small on me (where it would have been a 3XL on anyone else).. My feelings were hurt.. 

Should I stop working out or at least Claiming to?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 2, 2010)

Saney said:


> Lol, Yea I wanna order some T3 with my Gears purchase. I'll make sure to make a 250$ order so I get the free shipping. Richard, give me that site that sells the Pins very cheap. Before I spend all my money on worthless unproven supps like BA and Creatine Mono, and Transdermal 4AD
> 
> And for Roids, The Gilfs can always recognize a good lay when they see one! And thanks for putting the Government out there like that...
> 
> ...



I love how Saney disses 4AD when it's light years better than anything he's ever used, himself.  4AD was used by pretty much everyone and stacked w/ everything w/ great success back in the day.  Keep bashing it and show us how uninformed you are, Hot Dawg.


ORDER REAL HOT DOGS!!!!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That other place Jcar mentioned had some friggin awesome prices on test. I'm just fraid I'll get skrood. If they can offer it that cheap, there's gotta be sum10 wrong.
> 
> So I'm talking to the gilf/gf and saney at the same time on FB yesterday when alls of the sudden gilf says "That Chris Sainsott is an interesting character." I'm like WTF? She noticed I'd commented on one of his many homoerotic photos, so she looked thru his FB page and was like "he needs some sheets on his bed!"


 Naps offers gear cheap cause its his lab bro. I know him to be legit up to tho.


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Naps offers gear cheap cause its his lab bro. I know him to be legit up to tho.



How much does it cost to send Western Union to Moldova?


----------



## mooch2321 (May 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I love how Saney disses 4AD when it's light years better than anything he's ever used, himself. 4AD was used by pretty much everyone and stacked w/ everything w/ great success back in the day. Keep bashing it and show us how uninformed you are, Hot Dawg.
> 
> 
> ORDER REAL HOT DOGS!!!!


 

jesus your f3cking annoying!  all your 4ad, beta alanine dribble compouned w/ your bullshit sex stories is gettin a lil old man!  

fuckin knob swallower!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 2, 2010)

Saney said:


> How much does it cost to send Western Union to Moldova?



Does Naps stock tren infused hot dogs?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Does Naps stock tren infused hot dogs?


 I do believe he takes special order formulations.


----------



## Tesla (May 2, 2010)

Just picked up a blend of Tree from the MJ Club........

Dude said it was a blend of Monster Mango(tight dense orange nuggz) and some Purple Deisel    

Can't wait to give that Mango a test drive before I hit the pool.


----------



## Tesla (May 2, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> jesus your f3cking annoying! all your 4ad, beta alanine dribble compouned w/ your bullshit sex stories is gettin a lil old man!
> 
> fuckin knob swallower!


 


Fuckin' Mooch putting the gavel down......


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 2, 2010)

YouTube Video












mooch2321 said:


> jesus your f3cking annoying!  all your 4ad, beta alanine dribble compouned w/ your bullshit sex stories is gettin a lil old man!
> 
> fuckin knob swallower!


YouTube - Katt Williams: HATERS


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 2, 2010)

Hey Noob, keep on kissin Cap't, Al, and all the other guys who post their adventures' asses.  By singling me out, you're giving them a pass for posting the exact sme kinds of experiences I do.  I'm sorry if you;re not getting enough action of you're own, but as the video says, feel free to keep on hating.  You're doin' a fine job.  As you were...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2010)

I didn't get any action last night, but I did LHJO twice yesterday to some good ass lesbian pr0n.  

Also, t-bar rowed with 6 plates 2day!  I still can't get passed about fukkin 245 tho!  Being a hard gainer (somewhat) sucks ass.  Good thang is I prolly couldn't get blubbed if I tried.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . . . and that is it's weakness. I believe you do need to tweak doses to achieve optimal results and negate potential sides. These blends are simply a newb trap.


 
And thats is its weakness darth richarund
sound like something right out of star wars


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Naps offers gear cheap cause its his lab bro. I know him to be legit up to tho.



Does he take alertpay?


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yeah, them doses do look out of wak. I'd much prefer seperates. However, if I were a newbie and at a ^ risk of killing myself from going it alone, it might make sense.
> 
> No luck last night either. The slutty one was at a wedding and wa still like an hour outside of town @ 10:30. We decided to make it next week. I did get to spank some just married chick who was going around the bar taking bachelorette party pics with friends. That was kinda cool. Otherwise, pretty boring evening.


 
killing hmmmm thinkingbaoutpinning


----------



## jcar1016 (May 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Does he take alertpay?


 he used to hell he used to take paypal even but when he split from AXIO and started Geneza he stopped. Only takes WU now far as I know. I havent used him in a while cause I got some decent domestics now but welding man says there still good a couple others on here too.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2010)

I hate fukkin with WU.  Such a pain in th'ass.  I'll think about it.  Hell, I'll prolly order from the clown.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I hate fukkin with WU. Such a pain in th'ass. I'll think about it. Hell, I'll prolly order from the clown.


 Just use the WU online and pay with a card thats what I do when I need to. That way I dont have to fuck with a teller.  shoot me a PM I might be able to help ya out.


----------



## Buzzard (May 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:
			
		

> Naps offers gear cheap cause its his lab bro. I know him to be legit up to tho.



Did yall see me labwork after a few weeks using GP test C (250mg/week)? Total T was 1292. It was 231 before I started. I'm going to 500mg/week next Sunday. Their gears are legit.


----------



## Buzzard (May 2, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> How much does it cost to send Western Union to Moldova?



I think it was about half the cost of the tub of whey you just bought. Actually, I think it was $29


----------



## Buzzard (May 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:
			
		

> Does he take alertpay?



I don't know bout that... But what sucks... They are sending everything registered. You have to sign for it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2010)

Who is GP?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 2, 2010)

GP is geneza phama Naps brand I been telling em for a month Naps was legit Buzz maybe theyll check em out now


----------



## Buzzard (May 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:
			
		

> Who is GP?



Geneza Pharm. Naps


----------



## Buzzard (May 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:
			
		

> GP is geneza phama Naps brand I been telling em for a month Naps was legit Buzz maybe theyll check em out now



Yeah... I'll get more labs about 6-8 weeks into my cycle


----------



## Buzzard (May 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:
			
		

> GP is geneza phama Naps brand I been telling em for a month Naps was legit Buzz maybe theyll check em out now



Do you know what Roids and a 1000 battered women have in common?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 2, 2010)

And dont trip about having to sign for packages bro the truth is if the fuzz wants ya their gonna get ya and saying its not my package aint gonna hold up. Their not stupid they know people dont "accidentally" send 100's or 1000's of dollars worth of gear to the wrong address.  You just have to face the music bro if your willing to use something that is illeagal then you have to accept at least the possibility of getting caught. Thats the truth peeps dont wanna talk about but yeah on rare occasions little guys get caught to and ignorence is not a defense. Just tellin ya the truth


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 2, 2010)

Only thing about Western Union is you can't really get refunds.  i got screwed over with it putting a couple hundred down on a car.  Turned out it wasn't what the guy said it was at all, as far as condition.  He said he'd refund the down, then refused, nothing I could do to recover it.  Just a word of caution.  Paypal has you back a whole lot more than WU does,


----------



## jcar1016 (May 2, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Do you know what Roids and a 1000 battered women have in common?


 no what


----------



## jcar1016 (May 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Only thing about Western Union is you can't really get refunds. i got screwed over with it putting a couple hundred down on a car. Turned out it wasn't what the guy said it was at all, as far as condition. He said he'd refund the down, then refused, nothing I could do to recover it. Just a word of caution. Paypal has you back a whole lot more than WU does,


 I agree bro but the feds caught on to paypal long time ago thats why no one uses it for gear sales anymore


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> And dont trip about having to sign for packages bro the truth is if the fuzz wants ya their gonna get ya and saying its not my package aint gonna hold up. Their not stupid they know people dont "accidentally" send 100's or 1000's of dollars worth of gear to the wrong address. You just have to face the music bro if your willing to use something that is illeagal then you have to accept at least the possibility of getting caught. Thats the truth peeps dont wanna talk about but yeah on rare occasions little guys get caught to and ignorence is not a defense. Just tellin ya the truth


 
Just like i said if they want to get ya they will get ya. but also they don't sweat peoples 2 bottle of tren/


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Only thing about Western Union is you can't really get refunds. i got screwed over with it putting a couple hundred down on a car. Turned out it wasn't what the guy said it was at all, as far as condition. He said he'd refund the down, then refused, nothing I could do to recover it. Just a word of caution. Paypal has you back a whole lot more than WU does,


 
not truewhen it come to illegal stuff read there disclaimer..jsu tsayin


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I agree bro but the feds caught on to paypal long time ago thats why no one uses it for gear sales anymore


 
Ah ya beat me


----------



## Tesla (May 2, 2010)

Just pumped a Blonde Milf from the pool.........So easy.......she came over to the jacuzz and couldn't resist my jerkedness from the gear and started touching me......She said after I pounded it......."Would it be OK if I came over here before work in the mornings for your cock" 

"I know it's sounds slutty, but I'm horny as hell lately"  


Chick left my bed soaking fucking wet......


Gonna be pounding this shit silly for a while it seems..........She's taller than me...like 6' 1"........gonna snap a doggy photo for you pervs this morning if she comes over.......was too wasted tonight........


Gears = Poon poundage


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 2, 2010)

Well done grasshopper....


----------



## Tesla (May 2, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2010)

Al back to form! Damn good work chief! 

Gears = Poon poundage +1!


----------



## Tesla (May 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Al back to form! Damn good work chief!
> 
> Gears = Poon poundage +1!


 
No shit........Best thing ever was gettin' rid of the ball and chain........back to form with coldies at the pool, tree burnage, and poon poundage


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> No shit........Best thing ever was gettin' rid of the ball and chain........back to form with coldies at the pool, tree burnage, and poon poundage


 
Hell yeah! The Capt's sailing your way chief!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 2, 2010)

Guys...no more sex talk, please.  You're gonna upset Moochie.  He doesn't like hearing about folks that have enjoyable sex lives.  It's very annoying to him.  Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Guys...no more sex talk, please. You're gonna upset Moochie. He doesn't like hearing about folks that have enjoyable sex lives. It's very annoying to him. Thank you for your cooperation.


 

Mooch is DRSE and has been down with the CT a lot longer than you Josh . . he's not afraid to call a spade and fucking shovel


----------



## touseef123 (May 2, 2010)

good now,,


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 3, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Mooch is DRSE and has been down with the CT a lot longer than you Josh . . he's not afraid to call a spade and fucking shovel



Cooch was getting very uncomfortable with my social life.  I'm sorry to see that it apparently ruined his weekend.  What's more interesting is that he doesn't mind hearing about your escapades, or those of Roids, etc.  I'm gonna count that as him being secretly attracted to you guys.  Saney better watch out he doesn't get unseated by Cooch as the resident latent rump ranger.

I'm gonna make a suggestion, though.  If I annoy him that much, he can simply put me on ignore and subsequently stop crying.  I'll be happy to put him on ignore as part of the deal, just to be fair.  We'll see if he's more interested in not being annoyed or if he'd rather be a drama queen.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Josh when the hell is BN opening that shit back up? Dennis aint gonna even bother with it
> 
> Seriously, since 2005-2006 i was making big orders with them, almost monthly. That went on for years. Til maybe 09 i stopped.
> 
> ...



Don't know what to tell you about Dennis.  When I first emailed him asking what happened, he mentioned upgrading the forum, etc.  When i followed up a week later asking what the timetable was for it, he never answered.  i waited a while and politely asked again, still no response.  

About a week later I called him out for not having the courage to just admit he was shutting it down.  Never heard back, so who knows.  I think he probably didn't see a point in having it since he didn't have a stake in the business anymore, but that's just a guess.  i still say he should have had the balls to just make an announcement to that effect, rather than just disappear.  Some people like to avoid confrontation, I guess.

P.S.-Newports are for Dems.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Capt how much are cigs down there? like 20 auds a pack?


 
werd . . sum10 like that  . . .  weeds still the same . . bushy's 250/oz hydro 300-400/oz apparently


----------



## mooch2321 (May 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Guys...no more sex talk, please. You're gonna upset Moochie. He doesn't like hearing about folks that have enjoyable sex lives. It's very annoying to him. Thank you for your cooperation.


 


NiagaraBalls said:


> Cooch was getting very uncomfortable with my social life. I'm sorry to see that it apparently ruined his weekend. What's more interesting is that he doesn't mind hearing about your escapades, or those of Roids, etc. I'm gonna count that as him being secretly attracted to you guys. Saney better watch out he doesn't get unseated by Cooch as the resident latent rump ranger.
> 
> I'm gonna make a suggestion, though. If I annoy him that much, he can simply put me on ignore and subsequently stop crying. I'll be happy to put him on ignore as part of the deal, just to be fair. We'll see if he's more interested in not being annoyed or if he'd rather be a drama queen.


 

im not gonna get into an e argument with you, because that would be stupid.  Its enough for me that you know we all think your a complete deuchebag.


----------



## Tesla (May 3, 2010)

Just ordered more Gear!!!


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2010)

Gears are for Not Bigs, BA is for the Real Men!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 3, 2010)

Holy shit Alfonse!  Just can't beat 1st class jacuzzi service.  Since you offered up doggy pics though, we gotta hold you to it!  If she's that fukkin slutty, she'll gladly let you snap some fotography of her for the CT.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 3, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> im not gonna get into an e argument with you, because that would be stupid.  Its enough for me that you know we all think your a complete deuchebag.



So, it's confirmed, he'd rather be a certified drama queen than agree to our mutual iggie.  I expected as much.  If he "didn't wanna argue", he wouldn't have spouted off in the first place.  Typical troll.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Saney (May 3, 2010)

I think Mooch might be more Jacked than Josh... Sorry gay BN Mod


----------



## Tesla (May 3, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Holy shit Alfonse! Just can't beat 1st class jacuzzi service. Since you offered up doggy pics though, we gotta hold you to it! If she's that fukkin slutty, she'll gladly let you snap some fotography of her for the CT.


 
Did I mention she has a clit ring


----------



## independent (May 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Did I mention she has a clit ring



I forsee good times ahead


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Did I mention she has a clit ring



I hope you suited up.  Any chance of a 3sum?


----------



## Kathybird (May 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Did I mention she has a clit ring



I'm curious... does that do anything for you/her besides aesthetics?


----------



## independent (May 3, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I'm curious... does that do anything for you/her besides aesthetics?



I definetly says "fuck me Im a slut". What else could you ask for.


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2010)

I was thinking about getting nipple rings, then send BFT some pics so he could kindly add the photos to my Muscle Bear account


----------



## Kathybird (May 3, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I definetly says "fuck me Im a slut". What else could you ask for.



I was thinking more along the lines of friction/stimulation in strategic areas.


----------



## Buzzard (May 3, 2010)

Kathybird said:
			
		

> I'm curious... does that do anything for you/her besides aesthetics?



I dated a chick that was very orgasmic... She passed out once because she came like 10 times. Anywho... She told me she had her clit pierced, but she couldn't even walk because she got off the whole time.


----------



## Tesla (May 3, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I definetly says "fuck me Im a slut". What else could you ask for.


 

Nailed it, Moe........and I have no prob. with it..........Just got my order from Innovative Peptides........got the Adex and they left me a note saying they were outta "C" and would ship it ASAP. 

She's coming over to get her bathing suit cover and sunglasses she left here last night........so I figured AP might be in order and had to buy some Stamina-Rx at the Hindu shop to hold me over til' the "C" gets here......hope it suffices


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

Saney said:


> I think Mooch might be more Jacked than Josh... Sorry gay BN Mod


 
lol Mooch is an uber-jacked 5'8" Big . . that's why josh has his panties in a twist 

 . .this deca is starting to kick, appetite sky-rocketing, looking hard n swole . . this is some sweet shit 

 . . anyway, dry weight this morning: 218.50lb

 . .verdict: notBig 

 . .gonna have to throw in this dbol next week I think 

 . . Gears!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 3, 2010)

Al no Vit C? try some Yohimbe it works pretty good.


----------



## Tesla (May 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Al no Vit C? try some Yohimbe it works pretty good.


 
That Stamina Rx I bought has 8mg Yohimbine alkaloids plus L-arginine and sum other shit.......we'll see how it goes........


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

who ya think has the best vic C? guy's


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

Im not needing vitC while Geared atm . . wood on call with an auto-reload function 

 . .btw, Stenlabs liquid C is the shiz . .


----------



## jcar1016 (May 3, 2010)

cool. if all else fails use a popcicle stick and a couple rubber bands.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 3, 2010)

The Situation said:


> who ya think has the best vic C? guy's


 Eli Lilly's


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> cool. if all else fails use a popcicle stick and a couple rubber bands.


  tie a rock on the end for mega-jackness


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Eli Lilly's


 
can't just walkin to the drug store and say pin me some that vit C baby..


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

The Situation said:


> can't just walkin to the drug store and say pin me some that vit C baby..


 
lol the Capt ain't pinning his vitC . . . . .


----------



## jcar1016 (May 3, 2010)

The Situation said:


> can't just walkin to the drug store and say pin me some that vit C baby..


 Oh well I got a script insure covers it to can you believe that. Best price and quality research wise tho is researchstop check em out


----------



## jcar1016 (May 3, 2010)

Lol thats funny everytime I drop a source you guys disapear for a while


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Oh well I got a script insure covers it to can you believe that. Best price and quality research wise tho is researchstop check em out


 
I never thought of asking my uber-jacked gold standard insurance..hmmm
i wonder if my doc would go for it....most up in Dc are very uneasy about stuff like that..


----------



## jcar1016 (May 3, 2010)

just tell your doc your junk dont work anymore and its making you very self conscience and depressed. Dont worry most docs wont fondle you to see if its true.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Lol thats funny everytime I drop a source you guys disapear for a while[/QUO


----------



## jcar1016 (May 3, 2010)

Or check out research stop if ya dont want to go insurance route you get twice as much from them for less money than a certain sponsor here or stenlabs


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> just tell your doc your junk dont work anymore and its making you very self conscience and depressed. Dont worry most docs wont fondle you to see if its true.


 
well my docs a chick and well good looking i don't think she will buy into that a few months ago she wanted to check for a herna well lets say it was a bit hard so to speak,, and if she wants to look again then what
she will know i lie and well thats not good. so i guess i'll have to use CEM or something like that


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2010)

CEM? No.. Try that researchstop.. you get twice as much, and pay much less for it


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Or check out research stop if ya dont want to go insurance route you get twice as much from them for less money than a certain sponsor here or stenlabs


 
shit, I seen stenlabs offer buy 1 get 2 free . . even when I ordered mine, they threw in another bottle of C and a bottle of V


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Or check out research stop if ya dont want to go insurance route you get twice as much from them for less money than a certain sponsor here or stenlabs


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> shit, I seen stenlabs offer buy 1 get 2 free . . even when I ordered mine, they threw in another bottle of C and a bottle of V


 
sold....V .eh..... viagra....


----------



## jcar1016 (May 3, 2010)

Just checked out stenlabs and I stand corrected when did they drop their prices? they used to be high like other places


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Just checked out stenlabs and I stand corrected when did they drop their prices? they used to be high like other places


 
sign up for the newsletter. .  it's the specials which are killer


----------



## Tesla (May 3, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> sign up for the newsletter. . it's the specials which are killer


 
Re: E-mail from Sten...."buy 1 get 2 free"

When you order the "C" from Sten do you put quantity (3) then checkout and put "Big2" in the comments section to get the (2) more free??


Or do you order (1) and put "Big2" in the comments section and they will know to add (2)


----------



## jcar1016 (May 3, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> sign up for the newsletter. . it's the specials which are killer


 k thanks


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

put "chubby" in the comments section, it'll get sent to Kansas with a bonus gift of beta-alanine


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2010)

Beta-alanine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 3, 2010)

V or C?


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Re: E-mail from Sten...."buy 1 get 2 free"
> 
> When you order the "C" from Sten do you put quantity (3) then checkout and put "Big2" in the comments section to get the (2) more free??
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

they also make custom mixes...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 3, 2010)

Cap't, I don't have anything in a twist.  I've never spoken a word directly to him and he took issue w/ me out of the blue.  If he didn't like my posts, he can simply not read them or put me on iggy.  the fact that he felt compelled to address it with me shows he's the one that had an issue w/ me.  

I never gave him a second thought before he started crying about my "bs sex stories".  I've posted pics of girls in my house, so I don't know why he feels the need to doubt my adventures.  

I offered him that we could simply put each other on ignore and put his drama to rest.  He obviously wasn't interested.  I'm not gonna say he's jealous, but it kinda sounds like he's got short man syndrome.  Anyway, on to other topics.

As for clit rings, I don't see any big deal with them.  They're neither a turn on or turn off for me.  if it helps the girl get off faster or better, I'm all for it, though.  Get a pic of it, Roids.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Damn RIP Bret Michaels. He fell down the stairs after snorting a can of Butane and he hit his head. Fuckin crazy.


 
What you kidding right


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Damn RIP Bret Michaels. He fell down the stairs after snorting a can of Butane and he hit his head. Fuckin crazy.



What about Abe Vigoda?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 3, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 3, 2010)

I just read a report he was actually walking now, according to his sister.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Thankfully hes fine.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> nah its on CNN.



Nothing on cnn.com.  msnbc.com had the story about him walking.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 3, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> What about Abe Vigoda?



I was just watching Abe on an old episode of Tales From The Darkside last night.  Great show.  I used to watch it every week as a kid and always dvr it now.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)




----------



## SilentBob187 (May 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I was just watching Abe on an old episode of Tales From The Darkside last night.  Great show.  I used to watch it every week as a kid and always dvr it now.





Richard Gears said:


> Tales from the darkside was the shit. Way better than twilight zone or the outer limits. I wonder if Barney miller is on now, i need my daily dose of Abe!



Word.  That show was great.  It still comes on every now and again.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Tales from the darkside was the shit. Way better than twilight zone or the outer limits. I wonder if Barney miller is on now, i need my daily dose of Abe!


 
yep Tv land nickat night


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 3, 2010)

I always DVR it from SyFy if you get that channel.  Usually there's 2 episodes every Sat at like 4 or 5 AM.  Best episode was "The Last Car".  It's one of the all time great old shows.  They actually did a movie that wasn't too bad.  i didn't ever hear about it but DVR'd it once and liked it.  Roby, the hot redhead from "Friday the 13th:The Series" was in it.  So was Debbie Harry.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 3, 2010)

Who else used to watch the Fri. the 13th Series?  Talking about the tv show w/ the cursed objects, not the slasher flick.  It was a pretty imaginative show, I thought, plus Roby was hot.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

I was watch some of those scissoring links that LittleWing posted up on the 'RubbingPussys' thread . .  not much too it really, all seems a little pointless . . can't imagine the chicks really getting off on it without serious bean-flicking or mince-licking action . .  add fisting to that list too

 . .hanging out for Al's AP pics from the jacuzi


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 3, 2010)

Those are always the lamest parts of the girl-girl scenes in porn.


----------



## Tesla (May 3, 2010)

Milfy just left to go tuck her kid in while I finish cookin' da chicken......I say Milfy, but she's only 28..........Just popped a couple of Stamina-Rx's......hope they perform for me in lieu of "C"........Grabbin' puss and shit while I was Q'in'.....She was grabbin' and rubbin' knob so it was hard to cook and concentrate..........this chick is horny as fuck........should be plowin' poon heavy after she comes back and we eat.........Couple rips of Monster Mango and Merlot and fun should ensue


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

werd!


----------



## Tesla (May 3, 2010)

Gonna crush milfies clit ring............

I hear footsteps........late not-bigs.......


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 3, 2010)

Back like 8 yrs ago, Stamin-RX was insane, but it got seized and then reinstated.  Wasn't the same at all after that.  I remember once I ordered a free sample of it off of the Binky's Freebies mailing list.  i figured it was probably another bs male formula, but it was free so I figured I'd check it out.

I lost track of it and one night a girl was coming over and it was a sure thing.  i was cleaning the place up and came across the sample.  Popped it to see if it was any good.  A half hr. or so later, I was getting teenage caliber wood out of nowhere.  It was better than C, literally.

A buddy of mine worked at Vitamin World so I went in there and told him how good it was and he already knew, said some dude came in raving about it and bought like 10 bottles at once...lol.  That convinced him it was the real deal.  It HAD to be laced w/ a real pde-5 inhibitor.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Back like 8 yrs ago, Stamin-RX was insane, but it got seized and then reinstated. Wasn't the same at all after that. I remember once I ordered a free sample of it off of the Binky's Freebies mailing list. i figured it was probably another bs male formula, but it was free so I figured I'd check it out.
> 
> I lost track of it and one night a girl was coming over and it was a sure thing. i was cleaning the place up and came across the sample. Popped it to see if it was any good. A half hr. or so later, I was getting teenage caliber wood out of nowhere. It was better than C, literally.
> 
> A buddy of mine worked at Vitamin World so I went in there and told him how good it was and he already knew, said some dude came in raving about it and bought like 10 bottles at once...lol. That convinced him it was the real deal. It HAD to be laced w/ a real pde-5 inhibitor.


 
so waht about the rx stam now. does it work as well


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 3, 2010)

The Situation said:


> so waht about the rx stam now. does it work as well



Not anywhere near as good after it was initially seized.  I haven't bothered w/ it in probably 5 or 6 years, so it could be different now, but the new  supply (supposedly same stuff) just wasn't the same effect at all.  I'd stick w/ research or an actual script.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

The Situation said:


> so waht about the rx stam now. does it work as well


 
rumour has it a beta-alanine coated anus-tickler is required to achieve the same potency . . . . .


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> rumour has it a beta-alanine coated anus-tickler is required to achieve the same potency . . . . .


 A man with EXP cool. but i'll pass..i'll just stay snorting Beta-al


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> rumour has it a beta-alanine coated anus-tickler is required to achieve the same potency . . . . .


 
WAiting to be mega-jacked with sten new stuff. i mean my horses


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 3, 2010)

I like sten's pricing, but i kinda think their M2 is about 1/2 dosed.  Cap't was saying he didn't notice much wood from it and neither did i once I tried their M2.  At 2 mg. I had a reaction like I normally would from 1 mg.  Hard to say for certain, but that's what it seems like.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

yeah. but mine took 5 fkg weeks to deliver, across all types of temperature ranges . . surprised it works at all.   

Nice tan on, but it is highlighting my freckles/moles in a kinda scary way . . but fuck, kinda glad the wood activity is not happening, it's the last thing a fully Geared and highly Desirable nearBig like me needs right now


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 3, 2010)

I'm pretty tanned and all kinds of desirable now.  Lost about a half inch off the waist so far.  The clen doesn't really cramp me up at all anymore.  I've stayed on it but did 8 straight days of ketotifen at 1.25 mg per night.  Knocks me out and brings about all kinds of vivid a long dreams.  

I did some research on keto and it seems like you can use it while on clen and it will clean your beta receptors while you're on it.  I'm gonna do another day or two of it just to make sure they're squeaky clean.  Keto has other benefits too I was reading about.  Some guys actually use it during PCT since it blick tnf-alpha, which lowers testosterone.  Interesting side benefit.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

clen interferes with insulin release during refeeds . . you need to run shorter clen cycles lengths while doing keto. 

Combined with CHO starvation, clen plays all kinds of fucked up mind tricks ..it's like a fine balance between utter exhaustion and homocidal rage . .  . 

 I prefer UDII to a straight keto diet, less chance of catabolism for all you nonGeared weenies, and you can tweak your CHO intake towards your lifestyle.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 4, 2010)

Ketotifen, the anti-histimine, not a keto diet.  It cleans your beta receptors so that you can run clen up to like 12 weeks at a time.  You just have to run it every 4th week at 1 mg. or so per night.  It knocks you the hell out, so best to take it at night before bed.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2010)

Gears!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> doxylamine seems to be stronger than any of the watered down keto ive gotten from research places.



Have you used it for receptor cleaning or for regular anti-histamine purposes, sleep aid or what?  I've never seen it discussed in forums, just did a quick search now.  Looks like it's the active in NyQuil.  I know that can KO you in a hurry.


----------



## Tesla (May 4, 2010)

The Situation said:


> so waht about the rx stam now. does it work as well


 
OK knob gobblers........Stam-Rx had me pounding Milfy senseless......shit gave me glass-cutting wood.......No BS........this shit is insane......Here's the problem.....I've been laying in bed for 5 hours with full missile and my heart pounding thru my chest........Not worth the trade-off IMO.......but Milfy was one happy camper.......She was bummed I didn't pop one.....Gonna have to call in sick.......no sleep at all........I guess I'll call Milfy back over this morning for more poon destruction...might as well utilize the Stam-Rx.......I took both tabs.......I'm thinking one tab prolly would have been perfect........


----------



## mooch2321 (May 4, 2010)

its impossible to bust loads on stamina rx.

cap the enlarged moles and added freckles will go away after you stop using the M2

no small man syndrome here, im 5'9 mothafuckas!

and yes niagrasmalls is still a dueche!


----------



## independent (May 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> OK knob gobblers........Stam-Rx had me pounding Milfy senseless......shit gave me glass-cutting wood.......No BS........this shit is insane......Here's the problem.....I've been laying in bed for 5 hours with full missile and my heart pounding thru my chest........Not worth the trade-off IMO.......but Milfy was one happy camper.......She was bummed I didn't pop one.....Gonna have to call in sick.......no sleep at all........I guess I'll call Milfy back over this morning for more poon destruction...might as well utilize the Stam-Rx.......I took both tabs.......I'm thinking one tab prolly would have been perfect........



Thats a bad feeling when you cant bust a nut.  I cant understand how a woman can have sex and not orgasm but be satisfied


----------



## Tesla (May 4, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Thats a bad feeling when you cant bust a nut. I cant understand how a woman can have sex and not orgasm but be satisfied


 
I given this new Milfy like 4 O's so far the last 2 nights and I haven't even popped yet


Might have to LHJO


----------



## jcar1016 (May 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Back like 8 yrs ago, Stamin-RX was insane, but it got seized and then reinstated. Wasn't the same at all after that. I remember once I ordered a free sample of it off of the Binky's Freebies mailing list. i figured it was probably another bs male formula, but it was free so I figured I'd check it out.
> 
> I lost track of it and one night a girl was coming over and it was a sure thing. i was cleaning the place up and came across the sample. Popped it to see if it was any good. A half hr. or so later, I was getting teenage caliber wood out of nowhere. It was better than C, literally.
> 
> A buddy of mine worked at Vitamin World so I went in there and told him how good it was and he already knew, said some dude came in raving about it and bought like 10 bottles at once...lol. That convinced him it was the real deal. It HAD to be laced w/ a real pde-5 inhibitor.


 It was seized because the FDA tested it and found the makers were using sildenafil(viagra) in it.


----------



## Tesla (May 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> It was seized because the FDA tested it and found the makers were using sildenafil(viagra) in it.


 
Seems to me after last night like they might have put the "V" back in it.


----------



## independent (May 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I given this new Milfy like 4 O's so far the last 2 nights and I haven't even popped yet
> 
> 
> Might have to LHJO




Thats crazy.  I would have LHJO on her.  Theres no way I could have sex w/o busting a nut.


----------



## Tesla (May 4, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Thats crazy. I would have LHJO on her. Theres no way I could have sex w/o busting a nut.


 
I usually bust, but just been real tired lately........I still absolutely applied the lumber to Milfy, but haven't busted the last couple of times.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Seems to me after last night like they might have put the "V" back in it.


 No I believe you were experiencincing a yohimbe overdose bro. You took twice the daily amount of yohimbe. I bet your eyes are bloodshot as hell.lol. Prolly feel like their gonna pop out too


----------



## Tesla (May 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> No I believe you were experiencincing a yohimbe overdose bro. You took twice the daily amount of yohimbe. I bet your eyes are bloodshot as hell.lol. Prolly feel like their gonna pop out too


 
Yup........called in sick........going on zero sleep.......gonna grab a twelver of coldies and hit the pool with Milfy......Hopefully sleep like a mf'er tonight


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 4, 2010)

I may have to give it another whirl, in that case.  I usually was able to bust on it and would even be able to do another round w/o much rest at all between them.  It was awesome.  There was this one night where I never did bust.  Just kept pounding and pounding but it got to be a hassle after a while.  I even tried to lhjo to speed things up for a facial and THAT didn't even work.  I looked like a stud, but it was kind of a buzz kill not being able to nut at all.


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2010)

stop trying to give ur sister a facial NOTBIG


----------



## independent (May 4, 2010)

Saney said:


> stop trying to give ur sister a facial NOTBIG


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 4, 2010)

Saney said:


> stop trying to give ur sister a facial NOTBIG



Hot Dawg, I don't live at home, like you do.  It's probably convenient to sex up your siblings but the rest of us don't get into all that.  This was at an apartment I used to have.  I paid rent and everything.  Look into it.


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2010)

I had a Turkey Dog this morning 33% less fat!

All this Creatine Mono and The ONE shit, is killing my diet.. I can't lose any weight!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> OK knob gobblers........Stam-Rx had me pounding Milfy senseless......shit gave me glass-cutting wood.......No BS........this shit is insane......Here's the problem.....I've been laying in bed for 5 hours with full missile and my heart pounding thru my chest........Not worth the trade-off IMO.......but Milfy was one happy camper.......She was bummed I didn't pop one.....Gonna have to call in sick.......no sleep at all........I guess I'll call Milfy back over this morning for more poon destruction...might as well utilize the Stam-Rx.......I took both tabs.......I'm thinking one tab prolly would have been perfect........


 
good but not worth the racing heart feel like your on meth.. don't tell kelju...


----------



## Tesla (May 4, 2010)

The Situation said:


> good but not worth the racing heart feel like your on meth.. don't tell kelju...


 
I'm gonna take (1) Tab prob. around 6 PM tonight and see how that goes


----------



## independent (May 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm gonna take (1) Tab prob. around 6 PM tonight and see how that goes




I wouldnt take any and get some sleep.


----------



## Tesla (May 4, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I wouldnt take any and get some sleep.


 


Got more poon destruction scheduled tonight, so (1) it is. 

Damm "c" better get here soon.........


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2010)

buy like 2-3 packets of poppy seeds . .  grind them up and make a tea . . you will sleep like a baby . . trust the Capt on that


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2010)

Who's More Jacked?








OR


----------



## Kathybird (May 4, 2010)

Wow.  I'm gonna have Carrottop nightmares now.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm gonna take (1) Tab prob. around 6 PM tonight and see how that goes


 
I only like that feeling if the strippers are over and there is a pile of blow. on the mirror


----------



## jcar1016 (May 4, 2010)

Geez this board is becoming like a neon sign that says ROID CENTRAL whats up with all the new sponsors?


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2010)

me and BFT just finished SFW.. He has moved up to his 40lb DB curls, as I'm onto my 50lb DB.. Yes i know, Josh is curling 70lb DBs for 15 reps, but i'm not a Beta-Al user like he is..


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2010)

NO, it's not bad at all! He's a mini Beast!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 4, 2010)

It must be all the extra Test he's recieving analy from saney


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2010)

lol, nah. He said he is stronger when we workout at night for some reason. Idk. 

I'm on my 4 pills a day of The ONE!!! Everybody at work keeps asking me "Do you workout?" and posing in front of me and shit... If they only knew my Toe Nails were Pink


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Geez this board is becoming like a neon sign that says ROID CENTRAL whats up with all the new sponsors?


 
I dont really give a fuck about the advertising . . and care even less for sponsors . . and that UFC-fuck is clearly WP . . the Capt's gonna kneg that cocksucker into last week


----------



## jcar1016 (May 4, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I dont really give a fuck about the advertising . . and care even less for sponsors . . and that UFC-fuck is clearly WP . . the Capt's gonna kneg that cocksucker into last week


 Yikes capt your scaring me....I guess you are a little Testy lol


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 4, 2010)

Daddy Roids FTW!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Geez this board is becoming like a neon sign that says ROID CENTRAL whats up with all the new sponsors?


 Saw that too huh jcar ..all i can say is wow they got some deals out there


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yikes capt your scaring me....I guess you are a little Testy lol


 
gone from testy horny to testy pissed an jerked  - must be all that decanoate kickin in?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 4, 2010)

Sup sippers! Speaking of wood enhancers.  They got this stuff called Stiff Nights at my local supp store.  I took that shit one before I'd ever done VitC and it was the shizzle.  I still have one left.  It lasts like 5-7 hrs and give you wood like you were 14 years old.  Just feeling your shorts rub against it will give you instant diamond cutting wood.  I pounded the wife on it later in the evening and felt like I was poking her liver.  Only problem is it felt like some kinda viagra/coke speedball.  After AP, I was lying in bed till 4am with my heart pounding like Al described.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 4, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup sippers! Speaking of wood enhancers. They got this stuff called Stiff Nights at my local supp store. I took that shit one before I'd ever done VitC and it was the shizzle. I still have one left. It lasts like 5-7 hrs and give you wood like you were 14 years old. Just feeling your shorts rub against it will give you instant diamond cutting wood. I pounded the wife on it later in the evening and felt like I was poking her liver. Only problem is it felt like some kinda viagra/coke speedball. After AP, I was lying in bed till 4am with my heart pounding like Al described.


 
That doesn't sound fun at all. the pounding heart that is


----------



## jcar1016 (May 4, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup sippers! Speaking of wood enhancers. They got this stuff called Stiff Nights at my local supp store. I took that shit one before I'd ever done VitC and it was the shizzle. I still have one left. It lasts like 5-7 hrs and give you wood like you were 14 years old. Just feeling your shorts rub against it will give you instant diamond cutting wood. I pounded the wife on it later in the evening and felt like I was poking her liver. Only problem is it felt like some kinda viagra/coke speedball. After AP, I was lying in bed till 4am with my heart pounding like Al described.


 Yeah that would be the Yohimbe I keep referin to it'll give ya major wood and its speed


----------



## Tesla (May 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yeah that would be the Yohimbe I keep referin to it'll give ya major wood and its speed


 
I know it's late, but da "c" aint here yet so I'm popping (1) Stam-Rx right now.......Milfy is tukkin' in da little tike and then comin' over for Burgers and AP........I think her skinny Blonde friend is comin over too...she's like 23, but parties like no other..........I doubt a three-sum will ensue, but I can always dream


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I know it's late, but da "c" aint here yet so I'm popping (1) Stam-Rx right now.......Milfy is tukkin' in da little tike and then comin' over for Burgers and AP........I think her skinny Blonde friend is comin over too...she's like 23, but parties like no other..........I doubt a three-sum will ensue, but I can always dream


 
I'll toot a rail in hope of your conquest. 2 is fun three is better


----------



## jcar1016 (May 4, 2010)

Al if you dont accomplish the double AP you dont have a hair on your nuts. What kind of example are you settin for all the future DRSE members


----------



## Tesla (May 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Al if you dont accomplish the double AP you dont have a hair on your nuts. What kind of example are you settin for all the future DRSE members


 
It wont be from lack of effort you eff-stikks..........I will see what I can do....I gots da Merlot stocked for da girlies to get all buzzed........and the young skinny one likes to burn tree.......so she gots sum Monster Mango comin' her way..


----------



## jcar1016 (May 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> It wont be from lack of effort you eff-stikks..........I will see what I can do....I gots da Merlot stocked for da girlies to get all buzzed........and the young skinny one likes to burn tree.......so she gots sum Monster Mango comin' her way..


 It'd be a shame to let all that Test jerkedness you been braggin about go ta waste. Waste the poon instead bro


----------



## Tesla (May 4, 2010)

Test Jerkedness will not go to waste......I'm at least pumpin' Milfy tonight cuz she is attracted to my Test Jerked and Tan status


----------



## jcar1016 (May 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Test Jerkedness will not go to waste......I'm at least pumpin' Milfy tonight cuz she is attracted to my Test Jerked and Tan status


 Jeez what you doin typin bro go hit it already


----------



## cc-10 (May 4, 2010)

alan pounding milfy while poison is being played in the background.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Test Jerkedness will not go to waste......I'm at least pumpin' Milfy tonight cuz she is attracted to my Test Jerked and Tan status


 
welcome back Al


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 5, 2010)

Correction: Whitesnake will be playing and he'll be sporting the durag and upside down shades while AP'ing.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 5, 2010)

Well, it's the next day and I've been sitting by this PC all night waiting for an update.  He hasn't updated, so that prolly means he's been pounding milfy.  If she's that big of a ho and bringing a friend, then surely Alfonse scored a 3sum.


----------



## Buzzard (May 5, 2010)

Capt & Dick Gears,

One of yous a while back was talking about fasted AM cardio. How long can you do that before you would start burning muscle?

I apologize for the seriousness of this post... LHJO, GEARS, whores!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 5, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Capt & Dick Gears,
> 
> One of yous a while back was talking about fasted AM cardio. How long can you do that before you would start burning muscle?


 As long as you want as long as your diet is on point


----------



## Buzzard (May 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:
			
		

> As long as you want as long as your diet is on point



I've heard that much after 20-30 mins and your burnin muscle or sum10


----------



## jcar1016 (May 5, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I've heard that much after 20-30 mins and your burnin muscle or sum10


 No I meant length of time like days weeks months lol


----------



## Buzzard (May 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:
			
		

> No I meant length of time like days weeks months lol



My bad... Yeah, I meant like minutes per session. Thanks bro.


----------



## independent (May 5, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> My bad... Yeah, I meant like minutes per session. Thanks bro.



As long as youre sipping beta alanine during cardio you can go as long as you want. I usually do 2-3 hours of fasted cardio.


----------



## Buzzard (May 5, 2010)

Agreed...

GYCH!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 5, 2010)

Wow no post from Al Either he bagged the 3sum or is in the hospital with priapism from all the yohimbe


----------



## mooch2321 (May 5, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I've heard that much after 20-30 mins and your burnin muscle or sum10


 

bullshit!  keep your heartrate under 120-130 ish and you will be fine.  Sip on some bcaas if your worried


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2010)

FUCK CARDIO!!!

I must walk at least 5 miles everyday at work.. I need to get one of those Step Counter things and record one days work.. it's so exhausting. Can't believe i have energy to SFW at night.


----------



## Kathybird (May 5, 2010)

Saney said:


> FUCK CARDIO!!!
> 
> I must walk at least 5 miles everyday at work.. I need to get one of those Step Counter things and record one days work.. it's so exhausting. Can't believe i have energy to SFW at night.



Are you serious?  Goddamn.  Have a kid.  You'll think strolling 5 miles is a nap.


----------



## country1911 (May 5, 2010)

jesus saney, pick a corner and stick to it... johns will stop eventually when they get desperate enough


----------



## country1911 (May 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Wow no post from Al Either he bagged the 3sum or is in the hospital with priapism from all the yohimbe



his ass is tied to the bed and all of his stuff has been pawned... poor fella


----------



## mooch2321 (May 5, 2010)

Saney said:


> FUCK CARDIO!!!
> 
> I must walk at least 5 miles everyday at work.. I need to get one of those Step Counter things and record one days work.. it's so exhausting. Can't believe i have energy to SFW at night.


 

you should be leaning out into a very aesthetically pleasing not big....if you dont get fired


----------



## mooch2321 (May 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Wow no post from Al Either he bagged the 3sum or is in the hospital with priapism from all the yohimbe


 

maybe hes just out buying aloe for his sunburn


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2010)

Heh, I'm already a Not Big according to many on this board.. Now If I was to Lean out from walking and the Diet and Havoc? I'll Commit Suicide!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I've heard that much after 20-30 mins and your burnin muscle or sum10


 


mooch2321 said:


> bullshit! keep your heartrate under 120-130 ish and you will be fine. Sip on some bcaas if your worried


 
Mooch is correct . . the Capt recommends 30-45mins . . . prefer powerwalking on a slope, say 5-10 degrees . . varying the speed . . . . bcaas or Gears to avoid catabolism


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 5, 2010)

Werd!  Methinks Al is handcuffed to his bedpost and all his shit is gone, including his gears.

BTW, for fasted am cardio, just stack creatine BA with neovar and you'll be burning roughly 500-1000 grams per minute.


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2010)

I need to have my 750 Calories in the Morning before I start my 20 million mile work day


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! Methinks Al is handcuffed to his bedpost and all his shit is gone, including his gears..


 
lol, he's probably going catabolic as we speak . . someone should go a rescue him before he becomes notBig . . take some NeoVar for intra-anal anti-catabolic thearapy just in case


----------



## jcar1016 (May 5, 2010)

I dont know maybe he did score the 3sum...hope it wasn't more than his advanced aged heart could handle


----------



## country1911 (May 5, 2010)

reps all around


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Wow no post from Al Either he bagged the 3sum or is in the hospital with priapism from all the yohimbe


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (May 5, 2010)

Sup motherfuckers!


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (May 5, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> Sup motherfuckers!


 Nice first post you poop stabber


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 5, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> Sup motherfuckers!



My cock in your mum's puckered starfish.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> My cock in your mum's puckered starfish.


 
 . . THIS IS TRUE, IT IS!!! . . .


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> My cock in your mum's puckered starfish.



Did you at least take her to Golden Corral first?  Or was the buffet even necessary to seal the deal?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 5, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Did you at least take her to Golden Corral first? Or was the buffet even necessary to seal the deal?


 She only needed the drive-thru at white castle


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> My cock in your mum's puckered starfish.





CaptRichArund said:


> . . THIS IS TRUE, IT IS!!! . . .





SilentBob187 said:


> Did you at least take her to Golden Corral first?  Or was the buffet even necessary to seal the deal?





jcar1016 said:


> She only needed the drive-thru at white castle



What we're alluding to here is that your mother is a whore. GWCH!


----------



## Tesla (May 5, 2010)

Supp Bone-smokers........Sorry to dissapoint, but Milfy came solo last night.....The young, skinny Blonde apparently had too many coldies at the pool and passed out.......My heart is fine you fuck-knobs....


New Milfy is killing me though.......She's comin' over again after work at like midnight for more poon pounding

Hope I have the energy.......prob. pop one more Stam Rx then that's it for those things.....my "c" better be here for this weekend........gotta give Milfy a Mother's Day poon crushing like no other........

I might be a not-big by Sun. if I'm not careful, haven't SFW since Sun.....This mini-bender I'm on kinda threw me off course, but has been worth it....I'm cruising, though......back in the saddle when da Sust 325 arrives


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 5, 2010)

Al's alive!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> oh she's a cheap hoe then. No standards.



It was the third date, though.  They couldn't do it the first couple times cuz her kids were home.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2010)

Hey ya LHJO-and-eat-it's,

this deca is blowing me up like a barrel . . some good shit right there! Hitting the scale toms, gonna be Big fo' sure!  Gears!


----------



## brk_nemesis (May 6, 2010)

Im back you fukin Non-bigs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Been concentrating on school work for the past couple months as well as jungling the job, ... got a few days off til internship starts, and finals are done.

You jackwads still weighin sub 220 or have ya'll actually achieved BIG status yet?


----------



## country1911 (May 6, 2010)

I am actually passing 220 this week, going the wrong direction tho... need to look sexy on the honeymoon.  SFBeach Muscles today, chest and bis, should be fun.  Legs tomorrow.  I have been getting shin splints like a mofukka lately.  anyway, gonna finish this  and get out


----------



## Buzzard (May 6, 2010)

Tons of gears sponsors here now... Will Saney finally start injecting gears?


----------



## independent (May 6, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Hey ya LHJO-and-eat-it's,
> 
> this deca is blowing me up like a barrel . . some good shit right there! Hitting the scale toms, gonna be Big fo' sure!  Gears!



What else are you running besides deca?


----------



## brk_nemesis (May 6, 2010)

country1911 said:


> I am actually passing 220 this week, going the wrong direction tho... need to look sexy on the honeymoon.  SFBeach Muscles today, chest and bis, should be fun.  Legs tomorrow.  I have been getting shin splints like a mofukka lately.  anyway, gonna finish this  and get out


Country wtf up son? Been a while..... did AM continue to spiral downhill after every1 left, lol...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> oh she's a cheap hoe then. No standards.



I didn't have to feed her shit but my cock.  Seriously, I just met her in the washroom at the gas station where she works, bought a jimmy out of the wall machine and she bent over the commode.  

Anyhoo, time to go to the courthouse for this fukkin ticket, then SFW.  I haven't gotten a speeding ticket in like 9 years, then get two in 3 fukkin weeks!  Gotdamn $159 each!


----------



## country1911 (May 6, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> Country wtf up son? Been a while..... did AM continue to spiral downhill after every1 left, lol...



Ah they banned my ass like 2 days after everyone else.  I've just been laying low, STFU and SFW... gettin married here shortly so i am trying to drop a little fat for the 'moon.  

I think my ugly ass old neighbor lady likes watching me mow the lawn shirtless with my tanned jerkedness... she can't get outside fast enough when she hears that mower start.


----------



## dayday87 (May 6, 2010)

my niggas, what the hell is up? I broke my anke in 2 places and dislocated it while i was at this bar drinking, i think i fell down the steps while attempting to run down them, not sure. 9 screws and a plate later im back.

What the fuck happened to PF? I miss his crazy ass storys.


----------



## cc-10 (May 6, 2010)

hey day day what's up? how's TN treat'n yah? 

Day off today from selling shooze. Going to golf then SFW Back N Bis.


----------



## dayday87 (May 6, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> hey day day what's up? how's TN treat'n yah?
> 
> Day off today from selling shooze. Going to golf then SFW Back N Bis.


 

Pretty good, nashville got fucked up big time with the floodings. Didnt really get shit here in gatlinburg or chat town.


----------



## brk_nemesis (May 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I didn't have to feed her shit but my cock.  Seriously, I just met her in the washroom at the gas station where she works, bought a jimmy out of the wall machine and she bent over the commode.
> 
> Anyhoo, time to go to the courthouse for this fukkin ticket, then SFW.  I haven't gotten a speeding ticket in like 9 years, then get two in 3 fukkin weeks!  Gotdamn $159 each!


u deserve a ticket for that nonbig status!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 6, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> She only needed the drive-thru at white castle


 The castel rules.. great for the cheap date..


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Saney will NEVER, repeat, NEVER inject real gears! He's too much of a pussy imo.



He placed an order though.  That's what really counts.


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2010)

LOL, One day soon i'll do some Injectable Gears and put Josh in his place, until then, he can Own me with his 4AD Transdermal penis cream.

Anyhoo, I just went out to Dick's and bought some sweet running shoes for work. The Cement floor is killing me.. I must walk for at least 3 miles ED in that fuck hole. So I also purchased the warranty on them. I'll say something is wrong wit them in about 4 or 5 months and get another pair for free. The Haitian dude Jeffrey Pierre hooked me up!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2010)

saney STFU you non-pinning blubbery lil bitch . . make some fucking space for CT's lastest jerked, tan and desirable BIG . . . 220lb dry Effers!

. . btw R.Gears, delts big enough to jab a 1'2" 23 guager in it . .


GEARS!


----------



## country1911 (May 6, 2010)

I must spread some reps around before you get your BIG reps... Congrats capt.

GEARS!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 6, 2010)

I'm gonna sign up for Offencive Driving School.  I still gotta pay 125RMB, but it won't fuck with my insurance or go on my record.  The other one, I'm just gonna have to pay - fukkin 48 in a 25mph.  

Anyhoo, 365x8 on BP 2day @ 252bw!  Need to throw up some updated jerk'dness pix!

That's XBIG status MFKERS!!!

I keep getting 





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to xxxnotbig again.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 6, 2010)

Gratz on the big status Capt


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 6, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 6, 2010)

Hey Saney, do you happen to know when the Pens-Bruins Eastern Conference finals series starts?  Boston has to finish up it's SWEEP of the Flyers tonight, I think.  Wait........



*LET'S

GO

PENS!!!

*


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 6, 2010)

Just realized I haven't JO since day b4 yesterday.  Can't decide if it's gonna be tranny or scat pr0n this time.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just realized I haven't JO since day b4 yesterday. Can't decide if it's gonna be tranny or scat pr0n this time.


 
me neither . . I'd go the tranny covered in scat getting dbl penned by two josh-sized fatties


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 6, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> me neither . . I'd go the tranny covered in scat getting dbl penned by two josh-sized fatties



Quit trying to picture my "overweight" junk.  Kthx.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2010)

funny how everyone's got big junk on the internet


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 6, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> funny how everyone's got big junk on the internet



It was your fantasy, not mine.


----------



## country1911 (May 6, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Quit trying to picture my "overweight" junk.  Kthx.



Yeah, you have a huge cock... in your mouth.  Seriously, spit it out and wipe your chin.


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2010)

country1911 said:


> Yeah, you have a huge cock... in your mouth.  Seriously, spit it out and wipe your chin.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 6, 2010)

country1911 said:


> Yeah, you have a huge cock... in your mouth.  Seriously, spit it out and wipe your chin.



Well, I've been working on my flexibility.  Wasn't sure I could reach my own, so I was pleasantly surprised.  Beats LHJO!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2010)

country1911 said:


> Yeah, you have a huge cock... in your mouth. Seriously, spit it out and wipe your chin.


 

you cant come to this forum and make those sort of comments without being sensored?!!!!

 . .wait, yes you can


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 6, 2010)

How's it feel being a big, Capt?  Ready to add some BetaAl and Neovar to your LHJO?


----------



## brk_nemesis (May 6, 2010)

so wait?

Sane got a warranty on fukin shoes??????
What the hell son that gyno must be turning you into a bia bia!


And no,.. the Capt is not a Big yet,.... he secretly told me hes been lying and is currently a hefty 165.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2010)

goddam you brk  . .  pics is a coming . .


----------



## Tesla (May 6, 2010)

Supp small fries..........Crankin' GnR and doing a fat rip of Mango...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Supp small fries..........Crankin' GnR and doing a fat rip of Mango...



Screw gears....pin BOTOX!


----------



## cc-10 (May 6, 2010)

about to pack a fat lipper and play some cod im 5 pounds from big status!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2010)

. .  it's good to see some old skool DRSEs and LHJOs visit the CT again . . .  GYCH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 7, 2010)

Someone shoulda invited HadiD over here, though.  He had the best posts.  Took pics of half his meals, told long stories about him ALMOST getting ass, but blowing it.


----------



## Buzzard (May 7, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:
			
		

> me neither . . I'd go the tranny covered in scat getting dbl penned by two josh-sized fatties



My cock just moved

GYCH


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 7, 2010)

Is this how you bigs attract the ladies?






YouTube Video


----------



## mooch2321 (May 7, 2010)

yes, i do that every friday night.  Between my crushing the pins, my ed hardy shirt and my not fat big status im irresistable!


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2010)

I have a Warranty on my Shoes!!! cost about 10$.. But after my shoes start breaking down inside, i'll just take them back for a free pair.. I thought that was a good Perk.

Weighed 242lbs this morning. the Diet is coming slowly but steadily. I went right from doing The ONE to taking Epsitane.. Hopefully it will aid in my fat loss and make me "almost" as lean as The Almight AP King Josh


----------



## mooch2321 (May 7, 2010)

Saney said:


> I have a Warranty on my Shoes!!! cost about 10$.. But after my shoes start breaking down inside, i'll just take them back for a free pair.. I thought that was a good Perk.
> 
> Weighed 242lbs this morning. the Diet is coming slowly but steadily. I went right from doing The ONE to taking Epsitane.. Hopefully it will aid in my fat loss and make me "almost" as lean as The Almight AP King Josh


 

i got the warranty on a pair of nikes like two years ago and traded them out 3 times now......


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> i got the warranty on a pair of nikes like two years ago and traded them out 3 times now......



Exactly. I paid 75$ plus 10$ for the warranty. If i trade them in only once, then it's 42.50$ a pair.. 

Only Josh has enough money to spend 100$ on sneakers 3 times a year for his Job. Plus all the Countless AP interactions he gets everyday of his life. But i'll credit all those wonder things to his Beta-Al/Creatine use


----------



## country1911 (May 7, 2010)

Nice shoes saney... should be jacked in no time


----------



## Buzzard (May 7, 2010)

country1911 said:
			
		

> Nice shoes saney... should be jacked in no time



Those are some sweet kicks. I seen some ugly cow here at work wearing them... They aren't working yet for her. Maybe I should suggest she add some beta-al to her mountain doo & cheetos?


----------



## Buzzard (May 7, 2010)

Speaking of work. I just sent a smart-ass email to my boss, with his boss on copy that I added GICH to the signature... Hopefully they will just disregard that part of it.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 7, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Speaking of work. I just sent a smart-ass email to my boss, with his boss on copy that I added GICH to the signature... Hopefully they will just disregard that part of it.


 Dont worry Buzz professionalism is generaly disregarded in gay porn anyway you should be fine. GYCH


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2010)

You know, GearsMcGilf didn't make an appearance on his birthday . .  he must have been overwhelmed with grateful GILF golden showering him with gifts


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2010)

Possible, i'm about to check out his FB Page!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2010)

already done that . . there's no hints!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 7, 2010)

Just saw on the news some senior citizen choked to death on his b-day cake at golden corral. Man I hope it wasn't Roids


----------



## independent (May 7, 2010)

could it be possible he overdosed on preperation h and denture cream?


----------



## Buzzard (May 7, 2010)

jcar1016 said:
			
		

> Dont worry Buzz professionalism is generaly disregarded in gay porn anyway you should be fine. GYCH



Werd... Those fags won't care


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 7, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> could it be possible he overdosed on preperation h and denture cream?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (May 7, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 7, 2010)

Nope demlets, you're all wrong.  No AP or golden coral dates today, but tomorrow nite's gonna be different.  The gilf/gf is cuming back from a EU vacation and we're gonna chill @ her pad, have dinner/AP.  Talked to the wife today also and she's planning to come for a month long visit in Aug.  

I gotta figure out how to discourage her from that, otherwise, it's gonna fuck a lotta things up.  I still wanna AP this fake titty bleach blonde broad I been talking to.  Plus, the gilf/gf ain't gonna understand if I can't see her for a month.  Fuck!  What to do!  I can't have the wife coming home with all this going on.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 7, 2010)

well you could always just fly to chiner for like a week then she dont need ta come home party crashin. just sayin


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2010)

shit! what a conundrum! . . . you're gonna have to leave town . .  at last minute! Say you have some important DRSE business to take care of, say down California way!

GICH!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 7, 2010)

Prolly just easiest to enter the witness protection program now roids like pre-crime witnessing.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 7, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> shit! what a conundrum! . . . you're gonna have to leave town . .  at last minute! Say you have some important DRSE business to take care of, say down California way!
> 
> GICH!



I dunno.  You start mentioning DRSE business, then they start asking questions.  Can't have that.  I guess I could say that there's a chapter meeting in Cali that doesn't involve any secret intel, and I'll have to be out of town for 4 weeks.  Then I just lay low here with the wife.  That might just work.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I dunno. You start mentioning DRSE business, then they start asking questions. Can't have that. I guess I could say that there's a chapter meeting in Cali that doesn't involve any secret intel, and I'll have to be out of town for 4 weeks. Then I just lay low here with the wife. That might just work.


 
ah . . negative. Actually head to Cali and hang out by the pool with Al. Coldies, Milfs, Jacuzzi, AP . . leave the wife to hang out with the kids!


----------



## cc-10 (May 7, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> ah . . negative. Actually head to Cali and hang out by the pool with Al. Coldies, Milfs, Jacuzzi, AP . . leave the wife to hang out with the kids!


 

im with capt ...get your self a dew rag and bag of kush and go by cali and sip on sparks and merlot with al


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 7, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> im with capt ...get your self a dew rag and bag of kush and go by cali and sip on sparks and merlot with al


 
true dat . . might haffta shave the swede to compete for tailpipe!


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2010)

What are ya'll talking about? Roids, just tell your Rice Burning Wife that you've been smashing some sweet Vag and that you really don't want her to swing by and screw up your milf/gf relationship.

"Stay In chiner you slant eyed Rice Burner!"

But that's just me.

Anyhow, besides his future problems, i had an awful night last night. the gf made me AP her, and I hurt my wrist during the session... Now I fear i won't be able to Bench Press today  ........  Additionally, i only got 5 hours of sleep.. I couldn't get any shut eye, so I played Online Texas Hold'em on my phone while talking to Hot Milfs (It made me feel like a grown man) Of course i've smashed 3 Milfs in my time, fucking cunts are so loose.. feels like a Hot Dog down a Hall Way


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 8, 2010)

Werd!  I guess I'm headn' over to Sac Town, sparks, dew-rag, upside down shades, guns n' roses in the Ipod and all!  I'll just have to be MIA for a few weeks.


----------



## Tesla (May 8, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! I guess I'm headn' over to Sac Town, sparks, dew-rag, upside down shades, guns n' roses in the Ipod and all! I'll just have to be MIA for a few weeks.


 

Werd mah kniggs.............party at my pool fo sho


New Milfy was grilling me with all kinds of Q's last night.........like what am I looking for?.....Just a fuck or you want sum10 more?........and all kinds a shit like that........Then her ex kept texting and shit in the middle of the night.....it was kinda irritating, but I pounded her and then jerked one right in her mouth and down da chin........she fucking loved swallowing what she could and letting the rest drip down her cheek and chin.......anyhoo, not sure if I can handle the drama and interrogation I was dealing with last night.......from now on when she starts yapping I'm just gonna put my schlong in her mouth to shut her up


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2010)

Dude i'm with ya there. I hate it when women start grilling you with gay questions like that.
I'm like, "STFU and Take the Cock"


----------



## Tesla (May 8, 2010)

Saney said:


> Dude i'm with ya there. I hate it when women start grilling you with gay questions like that.
> I'm like, "STFU and Take the Cock"


 

As many posts as I've read of Saney's......I have to admit this is the first one I agree 100% with........


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> As many posts as I've read of Saney's......I have to admit this is the first one I agree 100% with........


 
werd! . . the one good thing about net AP sites is all that shit is covered before the AP . .


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 8, 2010)




----------



## country1911 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (May 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> Werd mah kniggs.............party at my pool fo sho
> 
> 
> New Milfy was grilling me with all kinds of Q's last night.........like what am I looking for?.....Just a fuck or you want sum10 more?........and all kinds a shit like that........Then her ex kept texting and shit in the middle of the night.....it was kinda irritating, but I pounded her and then jerked one right in her mouth and down da chin........she fucking loved swallowing what she could and letting the rest drip down her cheek and chin.......anyhoo, not sure if I can handle the drama and interrogation I was dealing with last night.......from now on when she starts yapping I'm just gonna put my schlong in her mouth to shut her up



Sounds like she's G2G if shed just STFU.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd mah kniggs.............party at my pool fo sho
> 
> 
> New Milfy was grilling me with all kinds of Q's last night.........like what am I looking for?.....Just a fuck or you want sum10 more?........and all kinds a shit like that........Then her ex kept texting and shit in the middle of the night.....it was kinda irritating, but I pounded her and then jerked one right in her mouth and down da chin........she fucking loved swallowing what she could and letting the rest drip down her cheek and chin.......anyhoo, not sure if I can handle the drama and interrogation I was dealing with last night.......from now on when she starts yapping I'm just gonna put my schlong in her mouth to shut her up



Wait, was this the one that you AP'd in the pool just a few minutes after you met her?  That's fucked up.  If you were looking for sum10 more, she's gotta know it wouldn't be with a ho who's slinging leg like that.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2010)

I think Al mis-interpreted . .  what she really ment was should she bring around her slutty friends for a gangbang, and would he want to earn his BrownWings? 

HTCH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 8, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I think Al mis-interpreted . . what she really ment was should she bring around her slutty friends for a gangbang, and would he want to earn his BrownWings?
> 
> HTCH!


 
Spot on old chum...


----------



## Saney (May 9, 2010)

I went to visit my mother yesterday. Me and my bro went out to buy my mother a nice charm for mother's day. Then after that, we went to my brother's gym to sfw.. And this E-Stane is doing good work.... Anyhow, when we were working out, I noticed I was at least 2x's bigger than everyone there. And all those Extra-Not-Bigs kept looking at me... Also, it felt kinda good to see all those small turds not even using proper form or anything.. Half of the peeps there were old, and the other half were Tan Asians.. Wtf? 

then after the workout, my bro had me get on an Eliptical for 13 mins.. That really sucked


----------



## Saney (May 9, 2010)

Never heard of it. When does it come on and what channel?


----------



## Saney (May 9, 2010)

Its already 17 shows deep! I need to play catch up!

My mother made me eat Strawberry Shortcake last night when I was over her place.. She said, "You're not gonna be on a diet over here"

Damn eyetalians


----------



## Saney (May 9, 2010)

the g/f is on her way over to pick me up. We're gonna watch the new Freddy movie.. The guy from "The Watchmen" is playing Freddy. He was an awesome actor, and I loved his voice. Can't wait to see it.

Plus I smacked off yesterday and got a little semen in my belly button. I'm gonna make someone smell it!


----------



## Saney (May 9, 2010)

E-STANE! When should I start 30mgs ED?


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2010)

I feel guilty.......I just pinned gear on Mom's day and now I'm heading over there to cook her Brekky!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I feel guilty.......I just pinned gear on Mom's day and now I'm heading over there to cook her Brekky!!!


You'd better tell her then and get it offa your chest.  It's the right thing to do.

Think I'm gonna go whack it.  Gotta find some good scat pr0n.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2010)

tren will get you cut up 4sho.  My next cycle's gonna involve deca so I can hopefully break 260 finally.


----------



## Saney (May 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> a better cycle for you....
> 
> 300 Tren A 3-12
> 600 Test P 1-12
> ...



was that cycle for me?

I was thinking about using some tren at 300mg EW but didn't know if I should or not

lets make a Poll and take a Vote!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2010)

I got this hot gilf Ive been spading over the net. . 48 and fit . . problem is she wants me to take her to the Aussie-version of the Golden Coral . . they only way around this from a moral standpoint is to make her pay . . advice please demlets!


----------



## brk_nemesis (May 9, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I got this hot gilf Ive been spading over the net. . 48 and fit . . problem is she wants me to take her to the Aussie-version of the Golden Coral . . they only way around this from a moral standpoint is to make her pay . . advice please demlets!


stop being a lil hobag,.... say you can make up some better, tastier  shit at home, invite her over,... make up some nice lookin , impressive looking food, and AP the hell outta it. Problem solved. If shes hesitant... say your credit card got jacked and you have no moola at the moment.. get creative son!

Then if it is really *that* good, you can decide later about the Golden Kangaroo.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2010)

I dont take bitches out on dates . . but happy to cook up a storm at home . . . .not sure I want my address known though . .


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2010)

Buncha cornhole plowing starfish scavengers


----------



## brk_nemesis (May 9, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I dont take bitches out on dates . . but happy to cook up a storm at home . . . .not sure I want my address known though . .



eh... fuk em.


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2010)

Uphill gardeners......the whole lot of ya


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2010)

donut-punching coffee swillers . . to the last bloody man!


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2010)

Werd!!!!!

Chocolate-hole engineers to say the least


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2010)

pink oboe playing gaylords! Every last one of them!


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2010)

Buncha full fledged Hiney Miners and Dirt Burglars to say the least.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 9, 2010)

The fagosity has gotten outa control my niggas


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2010)

Knot spreading Coal miners, the bunch of ya


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

You said "jerked".


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2010)

that's it, I'm doing Tren @ 300mg EW.. 


sike, I'm too much of a pussy plus if I get jerked, Josh will be the fattest and most unjerked again.. Can't have that


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

Just do Test E at 500-750 wk.........Milfs will come a runnin.


Sust 325 should be here next week......gettin' tired of Krooozin'.....I need to Blast and now


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2010)

but Test won't help my fat problem. I need to lose this Blub Fest I got going on then I'll get as much AP action as Josh gets


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> but Test won't help my fat problem. I need to lose this Blub Fest I got going on then I'll get as much AP action as Josh gets



I beg to differ......my body fat % is down on da Test.......leaned up pretty nicely, but I'm running Clen and T3 with it


----------



## jcar1016 (May 10, 2010)

Test would absolutly help you lean up. what happened to the plan I layed out for ya bro why the hurry. Your big enuff you just need to lean out


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 10, 2010)

Nuthin but chocolate starfish gazers...The whole lotta yous!

Going gilfin' again 2nite!  Haven't had any AP in 2 weeks.  Gonna destroy summa that gilf snatch!  

BTW, strength keeps a goinin' up.  T-bars with 8 plates!  Gonna try 315x6-8 on inclines wednesday!  Wheyed in at 248 2day!


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

Bunghole Burglars a plenty.....No doubts abouts it...

Gonna head home for a nooner here in a bit.....


----------



## mooch2321 (May 10, 2010)

^^^^whose the lucky guy?


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> ^^^^whose the lucky guy?


 





Just got done pounding Milfy for the nooner..perfect rainy, gloomy day for afternoon AP..Haven't had a nooner in a while.....was kinda nice.......pulled out and dumped one right on her clit ring........I was wondering.......If she's only 28 does she qualify as a Milf.........She does have a 12 year old son

Time for a Prip and glass of Merlot......


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2010)

Oh, So Test will Lean me out? I wasn't sure about that at all.. Well until i make my Gear Purchase, i'm on the E-Stane 30mgs ED. That'll help some, and i'll cop some Test for more Lean'ness if ya'll think it will really do the trick..

Al, how much T3/Clen you runnin with Test?


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> Al, how much T3/Clen you runnin with Test?


 
3 weeks on 2 weeks off cycling.........I used to taper up and down, but I found my happy place........80 mcg Clen/50 mcg T3 ea. day while on.....works for me.......no tapering up and down......that's only for when you start and judge your tolerance IMO!!


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2010)

80 Clen/50 T3 ED?


----------



## Buzzard (May 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> 3 weeks on 2 weeks off cycling.........I used to taper up and down, but I found my happy place........80 mcg Clen/50 mcg T3 ea. day while on.....works for me.......no tapering up and down......that's only for when you start and judge your tolerance IMO!!



Where are you keeping your calories? High, low or maintenance?

I just started my Test cycle at 500mg/EW last night. I'll start T3 in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Where are you keeping your calories? High, low or maintenance?


 
Pretty low right now.......will jack it back up when I start the Sust next week


----------



## Buzzard (May 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> Pretty low right now.......will jack it back up when I start the Sust next week



But you'll still be running the T3/clen?


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

Will be taking this with it......CyX3


----------



## jcar1016 (May 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Will be taking this with it......CyX3


 Yo bro you ever ran that b4? Not a very good idea with BP issues.Yohimbe is a pretty strong vasodilator/stimulant. Plus Yohimbe acts as a short term MAOI which makes certain substances pretty toxic to the body, of particular concern is tyramine which is found in stuff like cheese,red meat, red wine(Merlot) ect. Just a friendly heads up in case you didnt know. Also mixing yohimbe with Vit VorC can be fatal


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yo bro you ever ran that b4? Not a very good idea with BP issues.Yohimbe is a pretty strong vasodilator/stimulant. Plus Yohimbe acts as a short term MAOI which makes certain substances pretty toxic to the body, of particular concern is tyramine which is found in stuff like cheese,red meat, red wine(Merlot) ect. Just a friendly heads up in case you didnt know. Also mixing yohimbe with Vit VorC can be fatal


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2010)

Al's answer to High Blood Pressure


Smoke_a_da_weed


----------



## jcar1016 (May 10, 2010)

your heart bro I was jus extenden a little CT courtesy


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

Bp is pretty good lately.......121/79........plus my system is very used to Yohimbine........I've taken it many of times.......but I will consider just doing Clen/T3 instead, even though I already ordered the CyX3(it was cheap as hell anyway).......Thanks for lookin' out for me, Jcar


----------



## jcar1016 (May 10, 2010)

No prob bro just figured the Bp would jump back up a bit when ya start your blast again. Thats all. Plus without your milf/gilf stories the CT be pretty dull so gotta keep ya round as long as your still pulling poon.


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> No prob bro just figured the Bp would jump back up a bit when ya start your blast again. Thats all. Plus without your milf/gilf stories the CT be pretty dull so gotta keep ya round as long as your still pulling poon.


 
I will say.......I took 2 Stam Rx's before my nooner poon poundage sesh, and I totally feel like shit again(feverish, shakes, etc.)......didn't learn my god damm lesson from the other night.......I'm done with that shit.......just waitin' for my "C" to arrive from Innovative Peptides.......yeah......just gonna use "c" from now on........that Stam Rx shit is good for initial poundage, but makes you feel like dog shit hours afterward


----------



## jcar1016 (May 10, 2010)

yup that shit gives me terrible headaches too I havent used it in years tho it might be diff now


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2010)

Heh, got a Call in the middle of my sfw session.. It was from my boss, "You're fired"


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> Heh, got a Call in the middle of my sfw session.. It was from my boss, "You're fired"


----------



## Kathybird (May 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> Heh, got a Call in the middle of my sfw session.. It was from my boss, "You're fired"



Seriously?  The job you just got?


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2010)

yea.. pretty gay. Someone told my boss that i said, "I'd rather push a broom around then do this job."

He never called me or talked to me personally, but the Davis Company (which is a hiring agency) called me up and told me I was canned. So, that makes my boss an official pussy for not even talking to me about what happened.


It's obvious he was intimidaded by my Jerked'ness, everybody there was.


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Seriously?  The job you just got?



Yea, pretty much... fucking faggots... Bunch ah Not Bigs I tell ya.. NOT BIGS!


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

No gears in the near future now........Instead of PH's and BS Supps, why don't you just get sum fucking Test........It's cheaper than all that Supp crap you're wasting your coin on


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> yea.. pretty gay. Someone told my boss that i said, "I'd rather push a broom around then do this job."
> 
> He never called me or talked to me personally, but the Davis Company (which is a hiring agency) called me up and told me I was canned. So, that makes my boss an official pussy for not even talking to me about what happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2010)

Test E!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> Test E!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Buncha skirt wearing, poodle walking, prostate pokers in this thread if you ask me....


 
+ 1,000,000

Chocolate Starfish Highway Technicians at thier finest here!!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 10, 2010)

Would you two quit pokin each other a pinn some gear already


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

I pinned gear yesterday in honor of Moms........don't know about those other 2 jokers


----------



## theCaptn' (May 10, 2010)

Im pinning gear and Milfie's cumming round for an afternoon welcome back AP session!


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2010)

Cap'n in Action...........






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (May 10, 2010)

si, I would def. AP stiffler's mom!


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2010)

BFT was upset that I wanted to start working out again earlier in the day because he loved working out at night so much. He said it made him feel stronger!! I guess that makes him Nocturnal or sum10

Anyhow, hopefully this Staffing Agency will hook'th me up'th with another Juub quick.. I need it! But in the meantime, i'll go back to collecting my extremely low amount of money everyweek. which turns out to be "just" enough to cover the bills. talk about gay

WHERE THE FUCK IS MY CORRECTIONS JOB??????????


----------



## sprayherup (May 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just got done pounding Milfy for the nooner..perfect rainy, gloomy day for afternoon AP..Haven't had a nooner in a while.....was kinda nice.......pulled out and dumped one right on her clit ring........I was wondering.......If she's only 28 does she qualify as a Milf.........She does have a 12 year old son
> 
> Time for a Prip and glass of Merlot......


 
Nah, the bitch has to be at least 32. But she does qualify as a whore if she's got a 12 year old son.


----------



## Tesla (May 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Nah, the bitch has to be at least 32. But she does qualify as a whore if she's got a 12 year old son.



Yeah......she had the kid at like 17

It's cool she works at night, so I can come home for lunch for nooners now


----------



## sprayherup (May 11, 2010)

Word that's very convenient.

And you can pound whoever else you want at night since she won't be around.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 11, 2010)

Saney said:


> BFT was upset that I wanted to start working out again earlier in the day because he loved working out at night so much. He said it made him feel stronger!! I guess that makes him Nocturnal or sum10
> 
> Anyhow, hopefully this Staffing Agency will hook'th me up'th with another Juub quick.. I need it! But in the meantime, i'll go back to collecting my extremely low amount of money everyweek. which turns out to be "just" enough to cover the bills. talk about gay
> 
> WHERE THE FUCK IS MY CORRECTIONS JOB??????????




They took yer JAAAAAAHBBB!!!!!

Sup Hershey Honchos?  Change outta your Village People costumes and star posting.  I just got back from my sister's college graduation in Wisconsin.  How things have changed while I've been away.  Saney goes from dissing 4AD to being an Epi fanboy...lol.


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2010)

Epi is da shit yo, because Richard said so!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 11, 2010)

Saney said:


> Epi is da shit yo, because Richard said so!




Uh huh....when I said the same thing you were singin' a diff. tune.  How does his bung hole taste?  Why are you bothering w/ epi when you "ordered" test over a month ago?  Musta gotten lost in the mail...lol.


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2010)

I never ordered any real Gears. And I don't remember saying Epi was bad. Maybe you can find the post?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 11, 2010)

Saney said:


> I never ordered any real Gears. And I don't remember saying Epi was bad. Maybe you can find the post?



You certainly did claim you had ordered "real gears" and offered to even post your order slip.  No one bothered asking you to because we all knew you were full of hot dogs.


----------



## mooch2321 (May 11, 2010)

saney said:


> epi is for fags!  Gears!!!!!  Oh and by the way josh, when are you going to come back over.  You gave the absolute best head last time you were here.  That thing you do with your tongue......whew!!!!!!!!!!!


 

gich!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 11, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> gich!



Lied about dissing epi now that he's using it, himself....lied about ordering "real gears", next he'll be lying about being on the hot dog diet.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 11, 2010)

Anyone ever use EAA's as opposed to BCAA's?  They're a lot cheaper but i wonder if they're as effective for preserving LBM while dieting.


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2010)

I made an order from a Gear site before. But only bought some Dbol for my bro because that's what he wanted.

Never bought any Test or any other injectables.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Anyone ever use EAA's as opposed to BCAA's? They're a lot cheaper but i wonder if they're as effective for preserving LBM while dieting.


 Never used em personall but I've heard around theyre junk just stick with bcaa


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> no shit, it was a joke. we got it when you said the camera was in the repair shop. who took it seriously? lol



BFT (the one on here) did.  So did Pit Bull.  I knew it was a lie all along.  I'm starting to think the job was BS too.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 11, 2010)

YouTube Video











Now flush.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Not a bad deal....
> 
> bst.com classifieds : P-Plex sale Competitive Edge Labs phera Plex flex drol tren xtreme p plex CEL for sale (24C499)



He's makin a few bucks on it but not too bad a price at this point.


----------



## sprayherup (May 11, 2010)

Betaoxytrialanine is all you fuckers need. Pulse it though. It's some strong shit. I recommend bloodwork EOD too.


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2010)

wtf was up with that Toilet Vid?

and that is a good price. Richard, give me ur addy and I'll make sure you have a stocking full of Phera this Christmas

I need more Methyl-E damnit!!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> BN just sent me an email for Free shipping on a bulk order of Phytoandrogens. I Figure ill try it, maybe stack it with the plant sterols that i already purchased earlier this month. I was thinking of going crazy and throwing in some fennugreek extract too


 careful bro you dont want to overdoit. You know raging Test an all


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 11, 2010)

Plant sterols are for reducing the bad cholesterol.  It's a good idea for anyone that uses anabolics, actually.  Lipids can get trashed in a hurry and the heart isn't something you wanna take chances with.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Plant sterols are for reducing the bad cholesterol.  It's a good idea for anyone that uses anabolics, actually.  Lipids can get trashed in a hurry and the heart isn't something you wanna take chances with.



GYCH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 11, 2010)

Saney said:


> wtf was up with that Toilet Vid?
> 
> and that is a good price. Richard, give me ur addy and I'll make sure you have a stocking full of Phera this Christmas
> 
> I need more Methyl-E damnit!!


 
Got plenty with beta al


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2010)

I'm playing the Halo: Reach beta and it's cool as hell!

Who needs Steroids, Testosterone, a Job, Skinny women, Big Status, when you got Halo Reach?

Plus, I just stocked up on some BetaOxytrialanine.. Can't nobody fuck wit me now yo


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2010)

. . if only I could reach thru the screen a bitch-slap that chubby face of yours . .


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2010)

How much weight do ya'll use when you's do Incline DB Presses? and DB Curls?

BFT wants to compare himself to the CT!

I'm using 75's for Incline Press, and 50's for Curls.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2010)

theCapt curls notBigs


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 11, 2010)

Sup pale ale sippers.  Went to see the gilf/gf last nite.  She just got back from a Euro vacation.  Talk about some AP!  Went 3 rounds and busted twiced.  The gears and VitC had me standing at attention the entire time.  

Speaking of busted.  Dude, I had to smooth shit over with the gilf 2nite when she saw Saney's "Happy MILF/GILF's Day."  Almost cost me some AP knig! 

Anyhoo, no biggie.  It's all kosher now.  Natty Ice #4 going down the hatch!  I'm enjoying a couple now that I'm done with A-bombs.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 11, 2010)

Saney said:


> How much weight do ya'll use when you's do Incline DB Presses? and DB Curls?
> 
> BFT wants to compare himself to the CT!
> 
> I'm using 75's for Incline Press, and 50's for Curls.



I normally use 50-60 for DB curls and up to 120s on incline DBs.  You ought to get BFT to come in here so we can get him broke in proper like.


----------



## cc-10 (May 11, 2010)

bout to put in a big chaw and watch some wrestling


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2010)

lol my bad dude. I didn't mean to mess things up with ur women.. I'll be more discrete next time


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 11, 2010)

What was she doin' looking at the CT in the first place?  Not a good  idea to have it pulled up in her presence.  She could potentially google  "the clean thread" when she gets home and read ALL about everything.   That would redefine the word "busted".  Gotta be careful.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 11, 2010)

No biggie saney.  She's not pist anymore.  I told her that there's a bunch of us who toss those terms around alot.  She's fine now.  She did make the comment that "sounds like you got a track record."  I told her it's just some inside joking with the boyz.  So, she's aight now.

That was on my FB N-balls.  I ain't about to let her know about the CT knig!  That'd be far too incriminating.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2010)

You tried those party-pills yet roids? You need to slip on into the GILF before slippin one into the GILF


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 11, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 11, 2010)

What all goes into those party pills?


----------



## cc-10 (May 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I normally use 50-60 for DB curls and up to 120s on incline DBs. You ought to get BFT to come in here so we can get him broke in proper like.


 

have done incline w/ dbs for a long while...but im arnold pressing 70's and curl's 50's


----------



## Tesla (May 11, 2010)

Supp Corn-squeeze Scientists..........Milfy's comin' by for quick night-cap poundage in a few........Quick P-rip and sip of Merlot to get in the mood....New tree from da MJ club coming tommorrow


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2010)

Fuck........I just popped inside Milfy.......


She says I have nothing to worry about.  


I already own stock at Planned Parenthood..........I ain't goin' back


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

JFC! You're not wearing tha jimmyhat????!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

. . anyway, while Ponyshow is fathering an army of durag-wearing illegitimate children . .  the Captn's hard up for some puss.

 . .  goddam Milfie is on the rag, wont give head or take the brownwings . . the other sluts are unavailable for various reasons . .

 . .  but this 42yr old crazy milf has invited me to her cabin - Im not really into long roadtrips to foreign Golden Corals, but out of necessity I may just have to. This broad got pink hair, pierced titties and a shaven bush . . thats a good start.

So I'll head down on Sat morn . . I'll be pinnin' Gears the night before so there will be poundage on the cards


----------



## Buzzard (May 12, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> How much weight do ya'll use when you's do Incline DB Presses? and DB Curls?
> 
> BFT wants to compare himself to the CT!
> 
> I'm using 75's for Incline Press, and 50's for Curls.



Press: 100's - 120's
Curls: 45's - 60's


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I wonder how much coin wp would set someone back for a decent cycles worth of pharm juices. Probably a grand easy.


 

lol, thats aussie black market prices!


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I use those 10 lb sandfilled ones that chicks use, i just have to do like 97 reps per set though.
> 
> I wonder how much coin wp would set someone back for a decent cycles worth of pharm juices. Probably a grand easy.



well, oders over 200$ you get 30% off your order. Orders over 400$ you get 35% off... or if you tell him you'll blow him later, he'll give you Buy 1 get 1 free.

But even then those prices are still high as shit.


GenXXL!


P.S. I think my gyno is starting to go down a little. I need more dieting and Methyl E!


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2010)

Saney said:


> well, oders over 200$ you get 30% off your order. Orders over 400$ you get 35% off... or if you tell him you'll blow him later, he'll give you Buy 1 get 1 free.
> 
> But even then those prices are still high as shit.
> 
> ...


 

Saney seems to know a lot about gear sites and prices for sumone who has zero gears in thier possession and probably never will......


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2010)

lol i guess so. 

There was a thread posted up that listed their prices.. I only remembered them. Nothing special.


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Yeah 35% off a $1400 order is still steep.  They can suck my nuts.
> 
> Are you really using epistane right now? What doses?



I started using E-Stane (Methyl E) about five days ago, and two days ago moved it up to 30mgs ED. 

I found a cheap place to buy it so even on my Unemployment cash flow, i'll be able to keep using it.. And I already have a Million things of Clomid and Tamox so I'm good there. And enough Letro I could drown a baby in


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2010)

True.. I just got done using 60 pills of "The ONE" and just bridged it. So i'll use all this up and recover, then next time i'll get another couple bottles of it.


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2010)

Gilf she is!

I'll probably get a couple more bottles soon. I still got one last check of 40 hours coming my way. GEARS!


----------



## mooch2321 (May 12, 2010)

Heard from ironlungz today!  He didnt go AWOL from the DRSE but has been doing border security in an undisclosed location and has very little access to the computers.  He says after this job he will be officially retiring and able to give his full focus to the CT!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 12, 2010)

He should just quit so he'll have more CT time.


----------



## mooch2321 (May 12, 2010)

^^^^^^werd, i told him to get his priorities straightened out and get back to the ct.


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2010)

I went to ShopRite the other day and picked up some canned Tuna fish.. says its pretty healthy. Low fat, low cals, packed full of Gears!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 12, 2010)

Saney said:


> I started using E-Stane (Methyl E) about five days ago, and two days ago moved it up to 30mgs ED.
> 
> I found a cheap place to buy it so even on my Unemployment cash flow, i'll be able to keep using it.. And I already have a Million things of Clomid and Tamox so I'm good there. And enough Letro I could drown a baby in



Which brand of epi are you using?  E-Stane is one brand and Methyl-E is another.  I've heard bad things about Methyl-E, as far as effects, compared to other epi clones.  I've used Juggernaut and that was good.  Have a bunch of that and E-Stane by CEL left over for the future.


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2010)

i'm using the Methyl E.. Not the E-Stane.

What are the bad effects with it?


----------



## mooch2321 (May 12, 2010)

it makes your dick shrink


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 12, 2010)

Saney said:


> i'm using the Methyl E.. Not the E-Stane.
> 
> What are the bad effects with it?



Been a while since I read up on it but I remember it had something to do w/ mood.  Epi generally has a positive effect on mood but a number of ppl. had commented that Methyl-E had a negative effect on it.  On the upside, they claim to test every batch, so at least you know what you're getting.  The only true negative is 75 versus 90 caps.  I would google it and see if you can find those reviews I mentioned.


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2010)

Ehh, as long as it does the job I don't care about my Mood


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

That Ginger1961 is hot!


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2010)

240lbs! That canned Tuna must have fat burning properties!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> That Ginger1961 is hot!



Werd!  That's one helluva gilf.  Too bad she's in Canada.  Looks like a real keeper!


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

how can you sleep knowing you're going to be a daddy?????


----------



## jcar1016 (May 12, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I know. When this kid graduates Al will be....Possibly dribbling oatmeal on himself in some assisted living home.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> how can you sleep knowing you're going to be a daddy?????




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDcQJ-U4nRM


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2010)

Hey fat Josh, how about them Penguins?


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2010)

MJ Club delivery on the way


----------



## jcar1016 (May 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> MJ Club delivery on the way


Damn seniors in cali got it made I tell ya


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

they also sell shrooms?


----------



## cc-10 (May 12, 2010)

really wishing geared moses would answer my phones calls...need a spot for squats


----------



## jcar1016 (May 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> they also sell shrooms?


 No bro this is cali were talkin not Amsterdam


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

you can get shrooms in the UK too


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 12, 2010)

WTF, I missed sum10.  Alfonse is gonna be a pops?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 12, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> WTF, I missed sum10. Alfonse is gonna be a pops?


 Yup an aparently he uses his senior citizen card at the MJ club too...luky mofo


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> WTF, I missed sum10. Alfonse is gonna be a pops?


 
werd! he's been riding these milf's bareback, dropping loads on the inside! . . brother's getting reckless with age yo!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 12, 2010)

Saney said:


> Hey fat Josh, how about them Penguins?



When was the last time the Flyers were even IN the Stanley Cup finals?  The Pens were in the past two yrs, taking it to game 7 against the Wings and then beating them last year.  Oh, and their Captain just won an Olympic Gold Medal.  Still wanna compare teams?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> werd! he's been riding these milf's bareback, dropping loads on the inside! . . brother's getting reckless with age yo!



Natural causes will get to him before AIDS would, so fuck it...lol.


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2010)

She's not 50 fucker.......Shes only 28........but kept beggin' for me to pop one in her.......so I fuckin' did......she said I was "200% safe"........I live on da edge ridin' bareback I know.....but fuck it.....The Gear will kep me protected


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2010)

Can you read eff-knob??......I said she's 28.......anyway....time for a fat rip of "monster Mango"


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

on the face, mouth, titties, shoulder-blades, in the hair, all over the curtains, carpet, or walls,  but never, ever in a ho-bags vag


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> on the face, mouth, titties, shoulder-blades, in the hair, all over the curtains, carpet, or walls, but never, ever in a ho-bags vag


 
 You callin' my Milfy a Ho-bag??


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You callin' my Milfy a Ho-bag??


 

they're all ho-bags chief . . that's why they're so much fun


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Kathybird (May 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> but kept beggin' for me to pop one in her.





TheCapt'n said:


> but never, ever in a ho-bags vag




Damn.  For a bunch who claim to like anal you sure ain't makin' use of it.


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2010)




----------



## cc-10 (May 12, 2010)

i need some gears and a 50 yr gilf to pop one in on


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> i need some gears and a 50 yr gilf to pop one in on


 
Your boy B-Carp is gone......


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2010)

bombs like saneys


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2010)

LOL Al is bangin a 50 yr old and a 28 yr old at the same time... When he closes his eyes of course   Yea, your 200% safe alright.. Menopause is on your side, but i'd say 1,000% safe.


And the Penguins just got beat by the Number 8 Seed you fat worthless piece of shit.. And you are just like every other faggot out there talking about how great "My Team Was"... Listen McFatty UnLeany, nobody cares about where they were, they only care about where they are now.. And that's home beating off to half naked pictures of your fat 1AD snortin ass.  Go snort a line of some Mono and get back at me..

As for Richard Gears, grow an Inch


GearsMcGilf, I want to apologize again for the "Happy Gilf/Milf Day" post.. 

Capt'n, GEARS!


After the Penguins lost game 7 last night, josh went to Shop-Rite and took advantage of the Ice-Cream specials and ate at least a gallon i'm sure.. But if you ask him, he won't remember nothing after his Sugar Coma, and Since he's so fat, his scale will tell him anything to get him off.

Mooch, Eat a fucking Sandwich or 9

Double Whopper McUnLeany, go snort some more ECAA's and your Mono, and your Beta, and go screw all those wonderful hot women at your gang bang.. Then wake up and take a facial you fat fucking Burger Lovin Sorry fuck





GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (May 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup pale ale sippers. Went to see the gilf/gf last nite. She just got back from a Euro vacation. Talk about some AP! Went 3 rounds and busted twiced. The gears and VitC had me standing at attention the entire time.
> 
> Speaking of busted. Dude, I had to smooth shit over with the gilf 2nite when she saw Saney's "Happy MILF/GILF's Day." Almost cost me some AP knig!
> 
> Anyhoo, no biggie. It's all kosher now. Natty Ice #4 going down the hatch! I'm enjoying a couple now that I'm done with A-bombs.


 
Word, that nigger can't keep shit on the DL sometimes.


----------



## sprayherup (May 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fuck........I just popped inside Milfy.......
> 
> 
> She says I have nothing to worry about.
> ...


 
You need to stock up on some morning after pills muthafucka!!!!

GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (May 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> werd! he's been riding these milf's bareback, dropping loads on the inside! . . brother's getting reckless with age yo!


 
With all the shit he takes and smokes I'm sure he's shooting blanks!


----------



## sprayherup (May 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> She's not 50 fucker.......Shes only 28........but kept beggin' for me to pop one in her.......so I fuckin' did......she said I was "200% safe"........I live on da edge ridin' bareback I know.....but fuck it.....The Gear will kep me protected


 
Just pour some beer on your cock afterwards.

GICH!


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 13, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Just pour some beer on your cock afterwards.
> 
> GICH!



Nothing like raw doggin.  In gears we trust.  Drop some beta-al and kick it up a notch next time.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Always keep a small can of Lysol in your car just in case surprise unprotected sex commences with a random skank. Kills 99% of viruses/bacteria, including Herpes!
> 
> 
> GICH!



Has a natural warming sensation too.  GYCH!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 13, 2010)

yeah a quick dip in a cup of Scope will do the trick too!


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 13, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> yeah a quick dip in a cup of Scope will do the trick too!



Has a natural cooling sensation...like Tigerbalm.


----------



## Tesla (May 13, 2010)

You kniggs are fucked up.......


----------



## independent (May 13, 2010)

Congrats on the new kid Al.


----------



## Buzzard (May 13, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> LOL Al is bangin a 50 yr old and a 28 yr old at the same time... When he closes his eyes of course   Yea, your 200% safe alright.. Menopause is on your side, but i'd say 1,000% safe.
> 
> 
> And the Penguins just got beat by the Number 8 Seed you fat worthless piece of shit.. And you are just like every other faggot out there talking about how great "My Team Was"... Listen McFatty UnLeany, nobody cares about where they were, they only care about where they are now.. And that's home beating off to half naked pictures of your fat 1AD snortin ass.  Go snort a line of some Mono and get back at me..
> ...



Sweet geezuss...

GYCH


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2010)

Gich!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 13, 2010)

In your rant you forgot to mention the last time the Flyers even sniffed the Cup.  I assume you're an Iggles fan too, as much as you hate winning championships...


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2010)

Lets try and stay on Topic here. Your team got beat at home by the Canadians in game 7.  And the Flyers are gonna win tomorrow. and we'll probably get a good sniff in this season.

Now Josh, fat boy, notice how I was talking in current tense? Not all that "well back in the day my team was great but now we all sit around the pool, wishing women were around, sucking each others cock while we watched replays of our Stanley Cup last year" 

So two things, stop living in the past, and letting Lean Men, shoot their semen in your face


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 13, 2010)

Saney said:


> Lets try and stay on Topic here. Your team got beat at home by the Canadians in game 7.  And the Flyers are gonna win tomorrow. and we'll probably get a good sniff in this season.
> 
> Now Josh, fat boy, notice how I was talking in current tense? Not all that "well back in the day my team was great but now we all sit around the pool, wishing women were around, sucking each others cock while we watched replays of our Stanley Cup last year"
> 
> So two things, stop living in the past, and letting Lean Men, shoot their semen in your face



Back in the day in this sense would be 11 months ago.  I highly doubt the Flyers win tomorrow in Boston, but even if they do, they won't get to the Stanley Cup finals....you know the place the Pens were the last two yrs in a row.  Last time the Flyers won was 1975....and 1974...2 total.  They haven't won a championship in 35 YEARS!  LOL.  

Saney, before you go calling anyone fat, lose all your chunktasic blubber....and before you talk about anyone else's hockey team, get one that's won a championship within the last 30 years or so.


----------



## Tesla (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Saney (May 13, 2010)

I think everyone in the CT agrees that i'm Leaner and your fatter..  dare to make a Poll?


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2010)

JFC! I hate cardio.. I did a small run before I SFW and I don't think i'll ever do that again... Then after we finished SFW, we did another small run.. 

I did learn something, that I can actually last longer than BFT in a Marathon, but I still need much work. And since I don't work anymore (unfortunately), i'll go back to doing cardio on days I don't workout. If that and Dieting won't lean me up, then I'll crown myself "The Fattest In The Clean Thread!"


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 13, 2010)

When are you gonna come clean and admit you never had that job in the first place?  Just like you never failed some drug test for it but got hired anyway.  Just like you ordered gears for yourself....oops, I mean your brother.  Why wouldn't he order his own shit if that were true (which it isn't)?

No poll is needed to determine that you're the fattest among us.  Even BFT and your parent would agree.  Call down to the living room just to be sure, though.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 13, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Has a natural cooling sensation...like Tigerbalm.


 
Try white flower.
GICH


----------



## country1911 (May 13, 2010)

Fuck peeps, there seems to be some hostility in the CT lately... too much knigg on knigg violence, cant we all just get along?  Seriously, everybody, take a VitC and go AP a milf/gilf/wifey and then come back with stories!

GICH fuckers!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 13, 2010)

Saney was just hating, that's all.  It happens fairly often.


----------



## independent (May 13, 2010)

country1911 said:


> Fuck peeps, there seems to be some hostility in the CT lately... too much knigg on knigg violence, cant we all just get along?  Seriously, everybody, take a VitC and go AP a milf/gilf/wifey and then come back with stories!
> 
> GICH fuckers!




My wife just masturbated on the phone for me, does that count?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> My wife just masturbated on the phone for me, does that count?


 
unless some1 saw her do it . . . . . . .


----------



## independent (May 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> unless some1 saw her do it . . . . . . .



Bummer.  Shes definitly gonna get sprayed tonight though.


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2010)

Nice AP-Phone action there Moe! 

Josh is fatter, that's why he won't make a Poll


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2010)

Saney said:


> JFC! I hate cardio.. I did a small run before I SFW and I don't think i'll ever do that again... Then after we finished SFW, we did another small run..
> 
> I did learn something, that I can actually last longer than BFT in a Marathon, but I still need much work. And since I don't work anymore (unfortunately), i'll go back to doing cardio on days I don't workout. If that and Dieting won't lean me up, then I'll crown myself "The Fattest In The Clean Thread!"


 

JFC Saney . . save the cardio for after SFW numbnuts


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> JFC Saney . . save the cardio for after SFW numbnuts



I know.. It was just a Spur of the moment kinda thing.. Anyhow, i'm still taking my Creatine ED 5g. And I weighed in at 237lbs!

How much does Josh weigh?


----------



## Tesla (May 13, 2010)

The Saney/Josh saga is turning into an absolute snooze-fest.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> The Saney/Josh saga is turning into an absolute snooze-fest.


 +1 Al I wish they would just fuck an get it over with to much sexual tension.


----------



## Tesla (May 13, 2010)

Werd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 13, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 13, 2010)

Werd!  They need to just make out/fuck whatever already and post the AP story here in the CT.  Saney can PM the pics to Al.  

Anyhoo, gonna go to a Shelby Lynn concert tomorrow nite with the gilf and a coupla gay dudes from her work.  Shelby Lynn ain't exactly my cuppa joe.  But, gotta put the time in to keep the AP flowin.  

Gonna try to work in some SFW in the am.  Feels like I'm shrinking after dropping those a-bombs.  I think I'm gonna lose the CJC for the time being.  It's sposed to be a miracle 'tide, that makes slin almost obsolete.  The results have been good.  But, the fukkin fatigue it brings is relentless.  It's like being hypoglycemic 24/7.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 13, 2010)

He's clearly obsessed.  Dude talks about me at every opportunity.  I just reply w/ various insults or just refer to his living arrangements.  That's usually enough to humiliate any adult male...well, anyone except Saney.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2010)

demlets . . been a good week of SFW and eating like a champ . . . hitting 222lb dry ..  upped test to 700mg/wk  - this sus250/prop combo aint bad. . gonna throw in some dbol in 2 weeks time, some serious shit's gonna hit the fan then! 230lb easy, maybe 235lb . . .GEARS!!!!


----------



## cc-10 (May 14, 2010)

capt is gonna blow.


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> He's clearly obsessed.  Dude talks about me at every opportunity.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> The Saney/Josh saga is turning into an absolute snooze-fest.


 
You're the Enforcer Pony . . perhaps you should expel one or both of them off the CT?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> You're the Enforcer Pony . . perhaps you should expel one or both of them off the CT?



Let Al be.  He's busy enough planning for his first Father's Day next month.  You can only focus on so many things at once.


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> You're the Enforcer Pony . . perhaps you should expel one or both of them off the CT?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 14, 2010)

WTF is errbody 2day?  WTF is this about Alfonse being a dad.  Hey, wouldn't that be fukked up if Al was your dad?  LOL


----------



## Tesla (May 14, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hey, wouldn't that be fukked up if Al was your dad? LOL


 

........It'd be cool, eff-knob..........What more could a Son want.....doing gears with pops........smokin' tree and drinking Merlot with pops.......I fail to see what would be fucked up about it


----------



## jcar1016 (May 14, 2010)

Hey Al you can be my dad


----------



## Tesla (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Saney (May 14, 2010)

He'd make a Great Uncle!

now time for some cardio! i'll be sure to time myself this time so I can get a more accurate reading on my cals


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2010)

Whew! Just got back in from my cardio session. I jog for as long as I can, then I walk the rest of the distance. I go down a couple roads, then I head back home. I'm glad I timed myself this time because it wasn't what I expected at all. total elapsed time was 41 minutes.. i'm fucking tired!


----------



## sprayherup (May 14, 2010)

Destroyed some puss last night. Didn't bust a nut though. Probably because I had already busted 3 nuts in the previous 24 hours and combined with some beers and a little bit of JD.

That was the last of my VitC too. Fuck. Gotta order more.


----------



## Kathybird (May 14, 2010)

Saney said:


> total elapsed time was 41 minutes.. i'm fucking tired!




41 minutes???  Damn boy, no wonder you're fat!  Get back out there for at least another half hour.

Shit.  Friggin manfolks think you're all jacked and shit and can't even do a little girly cardio.  A minimum session for most women is an hour.  Usually and hour and a half.


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2010)

Well good for you Kathy. But I am completely awful when it comes to cardio. 40 mins is good for me on the off days


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 14, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Destroyed some puss last night. Didn't bust a nut though. Probably because I had already busted 3 nuts in the previous 24 hours and combined with some beers and a little bit of JD.
> 
> That was the last of my VitC too. Fuck. Gotta order more.



Werd!  To much LHJO b4 AP makes it hard to bust.  When I know I'm gonna AP tho, I normally will JO once during the day just to make sure I don't pop off in the first inning.  

Going out with the gilf 2nite but probably no AP since her daughter's now home from school for the summer!    Fukkin sucks ass.  It's like we're gonna have to make special arrangements for AP.  Too bad she's not up for some hot mother/daughter tag team action.


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2010)

Wouldn't that be great if you could Nail both of them before the Rice Burner comes back?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 14, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> 41 minutes???  Damn boy, no wonder you're fat!  Get back out there for at least another half hour.
> 
> Shit.  Friggin manfolks think you're all jacked and shit and can't even do a little girly cardio.  A minimum session for most women is an hour.  Usually and hour and a half.




BURN!!!!


In other news I found something disturbing today.  Went to do my clen dose and found a tiny spot of mold had formed at the bottom of the bottle.  I noticed a couple little floaters in there the other day, assumed they were remnants of Vit C I had dosed w/ the same oral syringe and then used for clen again later.

I figured there was no harm in that, but lesson learned.  I dumped out the rest of the clen.  Not a biggie since it was toward the bottom of it anyway.  Now I'll get a couple more oral syringes and only use dedicated ones for each chem.  

Today, I started my 3 week run of Animal Cuts since that pool opens in slightly under 3 weeks.  he stuff gets some pretty good reviews wherever I read up on it.  One thing it's got is a pretty good diuretic complex, so that will help drop a few pounds of water in these last few weeks.  

It's also got some stuff I haven't used before like raspberry ketones, that are supposed to be fairly effective.  I won it in a contest at BN, so I didn't pay a dime for it.  I also picked up a bunch of querciten and resveratrol dirt cheap on clearance at Vit World last night.  I saw a recent study on ergo-log that showed that combo killing off fat cells and preventing new cells from forming.  All that combined w/ my sesamin should kick things into high gear fat burning for these last three weeks. 

Already tan as fuck, so that part is pretty much done.  Haven't lost a ton of weight but looking a lot leaner, so I think 'm getting some recomp action.  Considering running a cutting cycle to amp things up a bit.  Possibly original Halodrol, epi or "tren".  Not sure which I might use yet.  I figure if I do that I may dabble in some T3.  never messed w/ it before but it's supposed to be pretty effective when combined w/ anabolics.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (May 14, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! To much LHJO b4 AP makes it hard to bust. When I know I'm gonna AP tho, I normally will JO once during the day just to make sure I don't pop off in the first inning.
> 
> Going out with the gilf 2nite but probably no AP since her daughter's now home from school for the summer!  Fukkin sucks ass. It's like we're gonna have to make special arrangements for AP. Too bad she's not up for some hot mother/daughter tag team action.


 
I AP the night before, twice then. Then during lunch yesterday I LHJO. Didn't think I was gonna AP that night. Would've saved it if I knew. It was like a last minute surprise.

Her daughters in kolledge? Is she hot? Maybe you should spend more time at her place while the mom's out. Who knows if this chick comes onto ya. 

You know you'd AP the daughter if she wanted it!


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2010)

If Roids can smash the Gilf and the Off-Spring, then he gets Uber props!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! To much LHJO b4 AP makes it hard to bust. When I know I'm gonna AP tho, I normally will JO once during the day just to make sure I don't pop off in the first inning.
> 
> Going out with the gilf 2nite but probably no AP since her daughter's now home from school for the summer!  Fukkin sucks ass. It's like we're gonna have to make special arrangements for AP. Too bad she's not up for some hot mother/daughter tag team action.


 
werd! good strategy chief . . I went for a 2nd LHJO last night after pinnin Gears but pulled up short . . .  today Im off on a road trip to tap this broad so I need both nuts fully loaded for busting  

. .been a while since anyone on the CT did some serious arsefucking, so the Captn'll put it on the menu


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2010)

how about them flyers FAT JOSH!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2010)

If josh has lost a tonne of weight, he may not be the fattest and most undesirable on the CT anymore Saney . .


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2010)

If


----------



## Tesla (May 14, 2010)




----------



## brk_nemesis (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (May 14, 2010)

Fuck coffee..........time for sum Snow Point Frost.........






Snow Point Frost > JWH-018.......


----------



## Tesla (May 15, 2010)

Man........this place is in full       mode.


I guess I'll  ..........should be sum nice dreams after one more hit of da Frost


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 15, 2010)

Saney, considering it's been 35 years since the Flyers have won a championship, I'll say it's about time they made it to at least the conference finals.  If they win 2 more series' they'll actually be Stanley Cup champs.  Just for the record, my team has done that 3 TIMES since yours has even been IN the finals the last time.  Plus they got to the 7th game of the finals 2 yrs ago, too. 

Another small detail, they've got the best player in all of hockey and he's only going to get better over the next decade or so.  He won Olympic gold a few months ago.  What has your captain ever done?  Nothing?  Okay, just checkin'.


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Kathybird (May 15, 2010)

Yeah yeah.  I got two words:  Ron Hextall.


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Yeah yeah.  I got three words:  FAT BOY JOSH.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 15, 2010)

Sup niggers!  Got home round 2:00 last night.  Went out with the gilf and three gay dude couples to a concert.  Got back to her place and hung out for a while.   Her daughter is friggin smokin', but unfortunately no m/d action.  But, we did manage some really good AP after daughter went to sleep.  Actually 69'd this broad for the 1st time.  Only took .5ml of VitC and was sportn' better wood than with 1ml.  Anyhoo, good times, good AP.  Only problem is this broad appears to be getting major attached.


----------



## mooch2321 (May 15, 2010)

fuck the daughter, let the gilf find out....she wont be so attached after that.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> fuck the daughter, let the gilf find out....she wont be so attached after that.
> 
> GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 15, 2010)

Werd!  I think it'd be worth it.  But that would be wrong.  I'd feel so guilty.


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2010)

You'd feel guilty because she's not the only one who got attached!

Now you're


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 15, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Yeah yeah.  I got two words: Mario Lemieux.




Good point!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 15, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup niggers!  Got home round 2:00 last night.  Went out with the gilf and three gay dude couples to a concert.  Got back to her place and hung out for a while.   Her daughter is friggin smokin', but unfortunately no m/d action.  But, we did manage some really good AP after daughter went to sleep.  Actually 69'd this broad for the 1st time.  Only took .5ml of VitC and was sportn' better wood than with 1ml.  Anyhoo, good times, good AP.  Only problem is this broad appears to be getting major attached.




You shoulda hit it extra hard to make sure the daughter heard it loud and clear.  In reality, m/d things are pretty hard to pull off, but she def. sounds like she needs to be cut loose.  Just start tagging other chicks more and eventually phase her out.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 15, 2010)

Werd!  The hard part would be that this AP is outta this world.  IDK what it is, but just hits the spot better than others.  She loves to suck the cock also.  I think older broads in general are just more fun in the sack than younger ones.  Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2010)

Well, if its that good, then just keep on plowing. Forget your Sexually boring wife. Keep on smashing the Gilf!


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Good point!



When did he retire? 10 years ago? Then came back like Jordan?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 15, 2010)

Saney said:


> Well, if its that good, then just keep on plowing. Forget your Sexually boring wife. Keep on smashing the Gilf!



Werd!  I'll plow as long as I can.  It's gonna be weird banging the wife after all this time and the different AP.  IDK if it'll be better or lamer.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 15, 2010)

Saney, Lemieux is an undeniable legend and every other team wishes they had gotten him.  The Flyers have never, ever had a player that's anywhere near as good as him and they probably never will.  He came back twice, both times just as good as he'd ever been, overcame cancer AND severe back problems.  

Oh, and he saved the franchise when they were bankrupt and kept them in Pittsburgh.  They don't come any classier than Mario.  They wish they had Crosby too, but they don't.  both men are superstars.  Learn to live with it.  In the mean time, good luck in your attempt to get their first championship in 35 years.  That's one hell of a drought!  The Iggles aren't much better, of course.  I think Philly's sports teams must hate their fans, to put them through so much heart ache.  Maybe we should do a poll!


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2010)

I agree 100% Mario was a Legend and has done things on and off the Ice no man has ever done. And I think Crosby is an amazing/talented athlete to say the least.

With that said, your still a fat worthless Mono snortin Cum Bucket


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd!  I'll plow as long as I can.  It's gonna be weird banging the wife after all this time and the different AP.  IDK if it'll be better or lamer.



I say, at least, to smash the Gilf and the Wifey in the same day for a Fair Comparison


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 15, 2010)

Saney said:


> I agree 100% Mario was a Legend and has done things on and off the Ice no man has ever done. And I think Crosby is an amazing/talented athlete to say the least.
> 
> With that said, your still a fat worthless Mono snortin Cum Bucket



In other words, you're no longer willing to compare the Flyers and Penguins.  Good call.

With that said, you're an able bodied adult male who lives at home, leaving out your weight issues.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (May 15, 2010)

Hockey talk is perfect for some 

Wake me up when Football starts......


----------



## Tesla (May 15, 2010)

My Gear is here!!! My Gear is here!!!     


        



Wasn't even expecting it til next week and I look in the Mailbox just now at what do I see........GEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Just pinned my last shot of Test E this morning for my cruise........Now it's time to blast sum Sust 325


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 15, 2010)

*Pics people took at Rockfest today.  I figured they needed some exposure worldwide.*


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (May 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


 
that  was crazy


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 15, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 15, 2010)

The Situation said:


> that  was crazy




Yeah a girl I know took a bunch of pics and put it up on her Facebook page.  i figure if they're dumb enough to flash their titties at a concert, they're asking to go global.  Post em up everywhere...lol.


----------



## Tesla (May 15, 2010)

Buncha ugly fat sluts........anyway......Snow Point Frost tokage, then Milfy comes over for poundage............gotta go Stam Rx again, since my "C" isn't here yet


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Buncha ugly fat sluts........anyway......Snow Point Frost tokage, then Milfy comes over for poundage............gotta go Stam Rx again, since my "C" isn't here yet


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 15, 2010)

Yeah, they're fat.  i thought Saney would appreciate it.  I figured I'd do him a solid. BTW, no one ever answered my q about T3.  I'm considering ordering it to put the finishing touches on this cut and maybe run it w/ a cutting ph like epi, "tren" or original halodrol-50.  With that sale at Sten, it's tempting.

I picked up some Bronkaid today at Walgreens to go w/ the Animal Cuts.  Should be an effective combo.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2010)

lol @ Saney's new sig:

*"World-Pharma Representative at your Service. I Rep for them, and they pay me In 100% FDA Approved GEAR!"*

*. . *anyway. back from this fkg 300mile round-trip AP mission . . chick was pretty tidy but so fucking annoying . . maybe it was the higher dosage Gears but she was really pissing me off . . non-stop yapping, and cruely yanking the fishstick every time she wanted attention . . at one point I lost it and told her to kepp her fucking hands to herself and STFU for 5 minutes lol . . she drank like 2 bottles of wines and sulked on the couch while I, yes fkg I had to cook the dinner. . .

So anyway, vitC had me cranked, so I fucked her like real hard anger style a number of times. . but she liked it, so I wasnt really getting much satifaction. 

Did try to go the brownwings, but she refused. . . wish o wished I had got her in the arse, would have made all the inconvenience worth while . .


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 15, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> lol @ Saney's new sig:
> 
> *"World-Pharma Representative at your Service. I Rep for them, and they pay me In 100% FDA Approved GEAR!"*
> 
> ...


 
Then you failed....


----------



## Saney (May 16, 2010)

I snuck into Josh's home last night.. Snooped out his scale, and noticed right away that it looked expensive. So I step on it and it tells me my weight and before I could get off it started talking, "Damn Josh! You Actually Lost Weight!"


----------



## Saney (May 16, 2010)

Just found the kind of deal NiagraSmalls would jump all over

Price Drop: 10lb Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard Whey Protein $62.47 + Free Shipping - SlickDeals.net Forums


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 16, 2010)

Saney said:


> Just found the kind of deal NiagraSmalls would jump all over
> 
> Price Drop: 10lb Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard Whey Protein $62.47 + Free Shipping - SlickDeals.net Forums



First thing you need to do is learn to spell Niagara.  It's not Niagra, for the record.  Please consult a map of upstate New York for further clarification.  After you've improved your spelling, please gather up a mirror and gaze into it.  It will reveal the reflection of the guy who most often posts links to protein sales.  Myself, I have literally 40 or so lbs. of whey that I paid a whole lot less for just being smart about finding clearance deals at local shops.

About last night's break in.  I don't mind you using my scale, but please return the lotion you stole.  I need it to maintain my desirable tan.


----------



## Tesla (May 16, 2010)

This is getting ridiculous.......


Freshening up da cocktails for a couple Milfs down at the pool right now.....I'm with Milfy........but her friend seems game.......got busted last night rubbing the friend's arm at the bar.......she said "so apparently you want to be with both of us"  

Updates later.......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 16, 2010)

Sup nigerians!  The daughter went and fell asleep in the gilf's bed last nite, so no friggin AP.   Anyhoo, going to the beach the same time as the gilf on wednesday, so maybe some beach AP in store.  We'll see.  

I stopped taking them 'tides this week and feel helluva lot better, but missing that extra pump.  Glad to be offa them a-bombs too.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> This is getting ridiculous.......
> 
> 
> Freshening up da cocktails for a couple Milfs down at the pool right now.....I'm with Milfy........but her friend seems game.......got busted last night rubbing the friend's arm at the bar.......she said "so apparently you want to be with both of us"
> ...



Proper response: "Duh!!!"

Roids, that's what they invented couches for.  Lack of a bed is no reason to give up on AP.  Next time just be like "You have a couch, don't you?".


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 16, 2010)

Werd!  We were on the effin couch too!  I'm wondering if she was testing me to see if I was just gonna gtfo once I realized no AP was on tap for the nite.  She seemed a bit wore out and I think maybe we were both a lil AP'd out from the late AP nite before.  Still kind of a bummer.  I shoulda just went into the next room had my way with her daughter.


----------



## Saney (May 16, 2010)

1 game down, 3 to go!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (May 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> This is getting ridiculous.......
> 
> 
> Freshening up da cocktails for a couple Milfs down at the pool right now.....I'm with Milfy........but her friend seems game.......got busted last night rubbing the friend's arm at the bar.......she said "so apparently you want to be with both of us"
> ...








Sup poop stabber...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2010)

supp notBigs? Gave myself a Dutch Rudder last night . . sweet deal!


----------



## cc-10 (May 17, 2010)

bunch of not bigs


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2010)

Had a banging ass early dinner yesterday at some Sea food place.

I think I need a girdle.. Where can I get a good one?


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2010)

Werr erbody at?


Just returned from SFShoulders. moved up to 35lb DB Lateral Raises!

Snuck another video of BFT working out!

Flyers Destroyed the Canadians.. I couldn't believe how bad they played. Just a shame.

just bought 17.5lbs of ON's Platinum Whey for 200$.. a Much better Investment than Gears.


----------



## mooch2321 (May 17, 2010)

that one pic looks like a kid with his mom, and she is flashing her tits!


----------



## Mariaqw (May 17, 2010)

*My cuckold husband*

Hi, I am a 55 y.o. lady from Italy. I like big bodybuilder and my husband likes to see me with my friends. Do you wanna to meet me?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 17, 2010)

Mariaqw said:


> Hi, I am a 55 y.o. lady from Italy. I like big bodybuilder and my husband likes to see me with my friends. Do you wanna to meet me?



I'd hit it.

Al, you shoulda just told her str8 out, "yeah I do, sum10 wrong with that?"


----------



## Mariaqw (May 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'd hit it.
> 
> Al, you shoulda just told her str8 out, "yeah I do, sum10 wrong with that?"



Sorry I am Italian, I don't understand if you talk hard


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2010)

Mariaqw said:


> Hi, I am a 55 y.o. lady from Italy. I like big bodybuilder and my husband likes to see me with my friends. Do you wanna to meet me?


 
you need to sort that bush out before tha Captn'll plow ya 

btw, dry weight now 227lb . . squatting 310 for reps this morn


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 17, 2010)

Mariaqw said:


> Hi, I am a 55 y.o. lady from Italy. I like big bodybuilder and my husband likes to see me with my friends. Do you wanna to meet me?


----------



## independent (May 17, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you need to sort that bush out before tha Captn'll plow ya
> 
> btw, dry weight now 227lb . . squatting 310 for reps this morn



The BA must really be kicking in now


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 17, 2010)

I dropped about 5lbs after stopping the a-bombs.  I'm lean as I've ever been, barely can pinch a inch.  But, can't seem to add no mas weight.  I'm around 245ish now.  Next cycle's def gonna be deca and testE.  This tren is good, but is shreds the fat right offa you.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 17, 2010)

Roids, isn't that the look you want for summer?

Mooch, which pic?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2010)

yeah man! Deca is sum crazy shit . . beats the hell outta sticking transdermals to ya balls . .  Im holding off the DBol for now,  it's a fkg trip as it is. . will see in a coupla weeks! . .  Gears!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Roids, isn't that the look you want for summer?
> 
> Mooch, which pic?



Good point.  I am going to the beach in a coupla days.  Not a bad time to be jerked and cut.  I hope there's a SFW place nearby.  Gonna pin my gears 2morrow, which will get me by till I get back from the beach Monday next.  

I gave up on the cjc/ghrp and I'm pinnin IGF1-lr3 ED @ 40mcg in the am b4 brekky.  When you consider that CJC is fukkin $40/2mg and you gotta use about 2mg/wk, IGF1-lr3 is the cheaper way to go and prolly better from what I've heard.  Although, all this shit is so new that there really isn't a lot of useful info out there.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Good point.  I am going to the beach in a coupla days.  Not a bad time to be jerked and cut.  I hope there's a SFW place nearby.  Gonna pin my gears 2morrow, which will get me by till I get back from the beach Monday next.
> 
> I gave up on the cjc/ghrp and I'm pinnin IGF1-lr3 ED @ 40mcg in the am b4 brekky.  When you consider that CJC is fukkin $40/2mg and you gotta use about 2mg/wk, IGF1-lr3 is the cheaper way to go and prolly better from what I've heard.  Although, all this shit is so new that there really isn't a lot of useful info out there.



Yeah, I usually try to add mass in the fall and winter, cut in spring and summer.  I have a few IGF's in the freezer that I may or may not use if you're in the market for getting more w/o paying 13 bucks shipping and "handling".  Sten has pretty good pricing but I have excessive shipping costs.  No way does it cost 13 fucking dollars to ship a couple vials.


----------



## mooch2321 (May 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Roids, isn't that the look you want for summer?
> 
> Mooch, which pic?


 

im to lazy to go back but it was the one jesus quoted


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> getting more w/o paying 13 bucks shipping and "handling". Sten has pretty good pricing but I have excessive shipping costs. No way does it cost 13 fucking dollars to ship a couple vials.


 
yeah, well those fkkers charged me $50, got the package and it said $13 

 . .anyway, it took so long they gave my next order free shipping, so I got some aromasin, letro and vitC coming in . . 

 . . I would have brought tides, you can get 4x GHRP-6 on sale for $80, but I reckon they lose potency on the way over like my Mel-II did


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 17, 2010)

My understanding of IGF1-lr3 is that you don't have to put it in the fridge after dissolving it in acid water.  You heard otherwise Joshua?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> My understanding of IGF1-lr3 is that you don't have to put it in the fridge after dissolving it in acid water. You heard otherwise Joshua?


 
I think it depends on whether you use the horse-dick applicator or not


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 17, 2010)

I was gonna use that, but after that vid of the guy getting his colon punctured, I was scared away from it.


----------



## Tesla (May 17, 2010)

I'm 215 lbs.   


I'm jerked and cut beyond belief and Milfy loves it.......can't pinch an inch like McGilf said, but I lost 18 lbs. during my Clen/T3, Test E cruise....strength is the same and arms are still 18-1/4"...guess I lost a shit-load of water cuz it def. wasn't muscle....gonna blast sum Sust 325 starting Wednesday..........be back to 230 in no time


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2010)

lol, sounds like Al's got a new GF


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 17, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> lol, sounds like Al's got a new GF


 
LOCKDOWN IN 5,4,3,2,1,


----------



## Tesla (May 17, 2010)

It's all good....Milfy loves it!!, except for the fact I'm a Not-Big now!! 

Def. got the good pool-side look now...Abs popping out and what-not.....Gonna do 2-1/2 ml/week of Sust 325 starting Wed...825 mg/week......should get me seriously jerked by 4th of July


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2010)

the added jerkedness makes up for the drop in size


----------



## jcar1016 (May 17, 2010)

yeah I'm just fucking exstatic I got tren dick. Like a fuckin rubber dildo.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2010)

Im too scared to laugh in case it happens to me


----------



## Tesla (May 17, 2010)

I'm not even takin' Tren and I had it last night. 

Milfy was none too pleased with my soft, rubbery wood........She's comin' over in a few and my fuckin' "C" isn't here yet......

Popped sum Stam Rx though, so that'll get me thru in a pinch!!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 17, 2010)

If the pic had a kid in it, it wasn't his mom or anything, just some random drunk ho.  The girl I know took him there to the concert.

With the IGF, it's not reconstituted yet.  I just chucked it straight in the freezer as soon as it arrived so it'd be as fresh as possible whenever I was ready to use it.  I went through a couple of vials already but it was kinda a pain in the ass for me since you have to not only get the bac. water but also the acetic acid, then sit there and and draw out the IGF in the acetic acid PLUS add bac. water too it.  

It's not all that big a deal but I figure if someone else is pretty into the stuff I'd offer it up.  I have 4 of the LR3's and one of the RH version....LR3 is supposed to have a much longer half life, but some ppl. like the RH because it's supposed to quickly attach to receptors.  Who knows.  Anyway, I have it if someone wants it.

Side note....how's this for small world?  I'm getting rid of those Dayton wires i bought because they didn't fit right in the rear because of the stainless skirts.  Anyway, i was looking to get a hold of some Cadillac factory chrome wheels because they look really good on that car and you know for sure they'll fit it.  

So, I run into a guy on a car/lowrider forum I frequent who just got some Daytons for his Fleetwood and is selling his chrome stocks...for $30B shipped.  These things run $2k new, $1k used on ebay w/ scuffs, etc....before shipping.  They're just taking up room in his garage so he's just getting rid of them.  So, on his profile it says he's from Zanesville, OH.  A little ass town most ppl have never heard of, but being from Pittsburgh, I've been through it a number of times.  

So, I tell him believe it or not I've been there, etc. and he tells me he just moved back there from the Burgh and lived in Swissvale, which is a pretty small borough just outside the city limits where I actually grew up.  Crazy odds.  Woulda been rare enough if he'd have just lived wherever there.  This is fate willing me to have some pimp ass rims for next to nothing!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 17, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> use caber and bump test accordingly.


 I'm already on caber and I cant bump my test any higher I'm already at 850mg ew so I dont think it would help anyway. Really fucked me up good last night.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm not even takin' Tren and I had it last night.
> 
> Milfy was none too pleased with my soft, rubbery wood........She's comin' over in a few and my fuckin' "C" isn't here yet......
> 
> Popped sum Stam Rx though, so that'll get me thru in a pinch!!!!!



All this talk about tren dick is making me 'noid as fuck.  I went to see the gilf/gf t/other nite and was worried cuz I'd forgotten to take VitC.  But, I had actually taken it the previous afternoon and realized it's good for 36hrs.  I still had major wood, but we never got to AP. 

I'm on 600mg tren/wk.  I'm gonna make sure I re-order the VitC before running out.  That's gotta be a shitty feeling to have to lay there and tell the ole lady "sorry it ain't happnin' 2nite."


----------



## jcar1016 (May 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> All this talk about tren dick is making me 'noid as fuck. I went to see the gilf/gf t/other nite and was worried cuz I'd forgotten to take VitC. But, I had actually taken it the previous afternoon and realized it's good for 36hrs. I still had major wood, but we never got to AP.
> 
> I'm on 600mg tren/wk. I'm gonna make sure I re-order the VitC before running out. That's gotta be a shitty feeling to have to lay there and tell the ole lady "sorry it ain't happnin' 2nite."


 Yeah bro an embarassing as fuck too


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 17, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> yeah I'm just fucking exstatic I got tren dick. Like a fuckin rubber dildo.



man thats fuckup.I thought only deca did that...snort a few rails of beta-al and it will clear up...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2010)

yeah, what ever happened to fisting? She'll never know the difference.

GICH!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 17, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> yeah, what ever happened to fisting? She'll never know the difference.
> 
> GICH!


yeah problem is my dicks bigger than my fist 
GICH


----------



## jcar1016 (May 17, 2010)

The Situation said:


> man thats fuckup.I thought only deca did that...snort a few rails of beta-al and it will clear up...


 ah no bro tren will do ya faster than deca will just more people used deca cause its been round for ever.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> yeah problem is my dicks bigger than my fist
> GICH


 
well use both fists my small-handed friend!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 17, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> well use both fists my small-handed friend!


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 17, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 17, 2010)

If I remember right, GJ once answered a ratio q for me that when stacking you want 2.5 to 1, test to tren ratio.  If you guys are running 700 or 750, whatever number Roids said earlier, it'd be hard to do enough test to more than double that.  Is the tren dick avoidable if you stick to that ratio or just a fact of life when on tren?  If so, that would suck to get all ripped on tren and then not be able to take advantage of the extra attention you'd expect from it.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2010)

it may depend on the individual. I was running test/deca at 600/400 with no issues - they are both 19-nor compounds . .  700/400 is a nicer ratio though


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

. . anyway, that Italian GILF has got me horny as a toad . . jesus I wanna AP that old slut . . .  Im gonna LHJO over THAT tonight


----------



## Saney (May 18, 2010)

Lost Keys (Blame Hofmann)


----------



## Saney (May 18, 2010)

My brother called me in the middle of the night one time, saying he was scared that he had taken way too many shrooms and wanted me to look up online if there was a lethal dosage.

That was pretty funny. However he did wake me and my g/f up and before we went back to back, I smashed!


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> YouTube Video



   

Al's probably off laughing somewhere right now and he doesn't even know why.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 18, 2010)

K now I'm really pissed woke up with mornin wood WTF


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 18, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> K now I'm really pissed woke up with mornin wood WTF



What'd you do?  Not realize it and piss in your face or sum10?


----------



## independent (May 18, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Side note....how's this for small world?  I'm getting rid of those Dayton wires i bought because they didn't fit right in the rear because of the stainless skirts.  Anyway, i was looking to get a hold of some Cadillac factory chrome wheels because they look really good on that car and you know for sure they'll fit it.
> 
> So, I run into a guy on a car/lowrider forum I frequent who just got some Daytons for his Fleetwood and is selling his chrome stocks...for $30B shipped.  These things run $2k new, $1k used on ebay w/ scuffs, etc....before shipping.  They're just taking up room in his garage so he's just getting rid of them.  So, on his profile it says he's from Zanesville, OH.  A little ass town most ppl have never heard of, but being from Pittsburgh, I've been through it a number of times.
> 
> So, I tell him believe it or not I've been there, etc. and he tells me he just moved back there from the Burgh and lived in Swissvale, which is a pretty small borough just outside the city limits where I actually grew up.  Crazy odds.  Woulda been rare enough if he'd have just lived wherever there.  This is fate willing me to have some pimp ass rims for next to nothing!




Can you please post a pic of your Caddy?


----------



## Saney (May 18, 2010)

His caddy is in the Camera Shop.



Just got my hands on the Chepelle's Killin' Them Softly Album. Anybody want it? (Digital)


----------



## jcar1016 (May 18, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> What'd you do? Not realize it and piss in your face or sum10?


 Nah bro read my posts from last night an youll understand.


----------



## Jeffy Sainsot (May 18, 2010)

Saney said:


> Just got my hands on the Chepelle's Killin' Them Softly Album. Anybody want it? (Digital)


 
No.


----------



## Wendy Sainsot (May 18, 2010)

Chris, you should share with your brother.


----------



## independent (May 18, 2010)

Wendy Sainsot said:


> Chris, you should share with your brother.



Wendy, you should post up some naked pics of yourself.


----------



## Tesla (May 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Wendy, you should post up some naked pics of yourself.


 
If she's related to Sloot I would rather not see them.......


----------



## sprayherup (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (May 18, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>


 
Werd!!!!!!!!


----------



## cc-10 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 18, 2010)

*The Caddy*


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 18, 2010)

I think it looks pretty good for a '93.  Only has like 121k miles, newer paint, marquise tint, aftermarket cd player, etc.  The new rims will look just like these but will have a high shine chrome finish that will make them stand out a lot better and match the look of the skirts.

Right now I'm working on hustling up a chrome plated E&G Classics grill.  It's the Rolls Royce look that's usually 500-600 but I connected w/ a dude that's selling a car like mine in Wichita.  I asked if he'd sell me the grill.  he said no, but is willing to give it to me for free if I can get the car sold for him in KC.  It's a lot bigger market so shouldn't be too hard.  I may actually be tempted to sell mine instead and buy his for like $3k since it's a '94, which has the LT1 engine.  Basically a 'Vette engine that Cadillac used for 3 yrs.  Has a TON more horsepower than  the '93 model.  Either way, I'll have sweet rims and grill that should dress the car up considerably.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 18, 2010)

Saney said:


> His caddy is in the Camera Shop.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my hands on the Chepelle's Killin' Them Softly Album. Anybody  want it? (Digital)





Jeffy Sainsot said:


> No.





Wendy Sainsot said:


> Chris, you should share with your brother.



WTF is this shit?  There's more of them?! 
Are you two the ones that spot Saney on his walking lunges?


----------



## Tesla (May 18, 2010)

Snow Point Frost hits on me.........


----------



## Saney (May 18, 2010)

what fucking loser is going to make usernames up like that?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

Josh's caddy got nuthin' on the Capt's Milf-Mobile


----------



## cc-10 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## DaMayor (May 18, 2010)

Saney said:


> what fucking loser is going to make usernames up like that?



Hey, she's *your *sister.

WTF is a *Saney* anyway?


----------



## DaMayor (May 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Josh's caddy got nuthin' on the Capt's Milf-Mobile









*Arrrgh...Now thar's a Rockin' wench beckonin' vessel!*


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

the Captn' OU mega-super-awesome reputations for that little ripper Da Mayor


----------



## Tesla (May 18, 2010)




----------



## jcar1016 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (May 18, 2010)

Startin' Sust 325 tommorrow............It's like X-mas Eve.........I can't wait to open my presents tommorrow.........should be an immediate Kick since I've been cruisin' Test E at 250/wk. for the last 4 weeks.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

you only been cruzin' 4 weeks? I thought like you needed 10 weeks to reset your receptors


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 18, 2010)

I dunno Cap'n...the Caddy is pretty pimp. especially when I get the chromes on there.  What are you rollin'?


----------



## Saney (May 18, 2010)

2 wins, 2 to go


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

IDK josh, looks kinda jewish to me . .

I gotta dented silver stationwagon with a rad offroad pushchair in the boot and these two little MILF-magnets riding in the backseat


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 18, 2010)

*My other ride*

Baby on board sign is prob in the Cap'n's back window.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 18, 2010)

I found a pic of Saney's ride!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 18, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

due to poor supplement advice, Saney spent all his money on transdermal BA scrotal patches and can't afford a ride


----------



## jcar1016 (May 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> due to poor supplement advice, Saney spent all his money on transdermal BA scrotal patches and can't afford a ride


 thats not true Capt hes got a kick ass Vespa


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> thats not true Capt hes got a kick ass Vespa


 
lol, and those transdermal patches are sending him sterile!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 18, 2010)

Saney hasn't responded yet because he's "polishing" off a few hot dogs.  It all makes sense now...


----------



## jcar1016 (May 18, 2010)

see I told ya a kik ass Vespa
View attachment 27373


----------



## Tesla (May 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you only been cruzin' 4 weeks? I thought like you needed 10 weeks to reset your receptors


 
Geared J said all was good, and he the Gear authoritay!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

I guess you were only running test, not anabolics


----------



## Tesla (May 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I guess you were only running test, not anabolics


 

Just Test E.........that's it!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

You should throw in 400mg/wk Deca bro, you will hit megaBigDom easily


----------



## Tesla (May 18, 2010)

I agree Capp........I've done Test, Deca, D-bol in the past...was da bomb.

..I'm kinda diggin' just doin' Test the last few months.........Got me lean and Jerked while mild on my system at the same time..


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

werd! would be nice just to run a high-test only cycle


----------



## Tesla (May 18, 2010)

Gonna be doing 812.5 mg/week Sust 325 for 8 weeks starting tommorrow. ............


----------



## Saney (May 19, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Gonna be doing 812.5 mg/week Sust 325 for 8 weeks starting tommorrow. ............



that should do the trick!

I wish I had a job. I feelz like a bum not doing anything. My weight loss has been good, but i'm still feelin kinda down. 

I think its time to load up on some Ice Cream!


----------



## sprayherup (May 19, 2010)

Just bought rims from craigslist for my 1982 Ford Escort. The guy gave me a good price on them, only $2100. He needed cash to get his gf an abortion and to buy some crack. I figured why not.

I still have some money left over for the crazy BN sale they're having. I'm gonna stock the fuck up on glutamine, AAKG and some plant sterols. 

If I have any left over I'll treat myself to a double sided used dildo that one of my gangbang buddies wants to get rid of.


----------



## Saney (May 19, 2010)

Just finished SFW while BFT watched. He's taking a week off due to his back injury.

After my workout, I went for another quick Jog; ran further than last time, then walked halfway back, then Jogged the rest to home. Seen some hot tall bitch joggin and I thought about what AP would be like with a girl my height :hmm:

Anyhoo, i'm going to a concert on Friday, Then to the Flyers stadium on Saturday to watch the game. Then after the game, i'm headed straight to AC for my buddies Bachelor party. Gonna get'er done!


----------



## DaMayor (May 19, 2010)

Saney said:


> Just finished SFW while BFT watched. He's taking a week off due to his back injury.
> 
> After my workout, I went for another quick Jog; ran further than last time, then walked halfway back, then Jogged the rest to home. Seen some hot tall bitch joggin and I thought about what AP would be like with a girl my height :hmm:
> 
> Anyhoo, i'm going to a concert on Friday, Then to the Flyers stadium on Saturday to watch the game. Then after the game, i'm headed straight to AC for my buddies Bachelor party. Gonna get'er done!


----------



## mooch2321 (May 19, 2010)

buncha prostate pokers, the lot o' ya!  especially you capt'n, your a hopeless not big!  and you saney, you fat piece of dung....go blow bft, ima eat a sandwich.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (May 19, 2010)

Yea, you need about 9 sandwiches


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> buncha prostate pokers, the lot o' ya! especially you capt'n, your a hopeless not big! and you saney, you fat piece of dung....go blow bft, ima eat a sandwich.
> 
> GICH!


 
notBig? Moi?? Get with the programme Mooch! 

While you have been posting love you msgs on AM's prayer thread, the Capt has obtained a 226lb Jerked, Tanned and uber-desirable Status  

 .


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2010)

hey hey hey hey!

Looks like Josh is posting under a different name!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/109763-1-test-turinabol-cycle-oral.html


----------



## dayday87 (May 19, 2010)

OK, this is a serious fucking post. Lotta you guys have know me for years, but right here right now i need serious, straight up no bullshit answers...

Some of yas know what I have done... And to this day the only girl i have fucked is my ex wife, but i fucked up... And my mom has done everything for my daughter and her AUNT, who is 1yr older than her and they both spend every day with my daughters ex father n mother in laws... WHO, the ex father in law gets 80 oxycontins a month, and smokes weed every day... Her ex mother in law works at wal-mart... My ex...who lost her virginity to a black man... and is dating a 29yr old who lives with his parents and has a son 4yrs old... He also has 4 DUIS, he got his latest DUI on a motorcycle that my ex spent her income tax on( she got 5,000, 3,000 on it because of my daughter)

Now me or her parents or her, talked to each other for 3 months.. The only reason i talked to her parents, specifically my ex father in law is because at one point me and him got into an arguement bc of cirmcumstances and he said he was gonna kill me and my mom.. And I never talked to him again till i was in my moms car picking my daughter up with my broke ankle and he came out and said I could call him anytime i wanted to...And my ex called me the day before apologizing for being what she is... And the next night I called her saying I would like to take her and my daughter, and bryan out sometime.. Because she has been with him over 6 months..And if that guy is gonna be around my daughter as much as I am, I wanna make sure my daughter knows me and him are cool, and on top of that me and him ARE cool... And I got cussed out and got the finger for this and i told her to go fuck herself if that is how shes gonna be...

And tonight I got drunk and called her mutliple times.. And she answered the 3rd time and i told her at 10:30pm i want to talk about my daughter and us... And trust me i was about as cool as you can be... And she told me im sorry shes to tired and shes going to sleep... So I sent her this text, and every word of its true..and i know this is the fucking clean thread and its BS and WTF am i doing here, go get some AP at the local club... But im being straight up and alot of you mfers know me for years...and im being 100% honest and i want honest opinions... And on that note this is the exact txt i sent her...  NOW, keep in mind, my mom let her stay at my old house MUTLIPLE nights, my mom got her her job, my mom has picked her up 5 different days at different times, i pay for my daughters insurance, my ex lives with her parents, WHO LIVE WITH THEIR PARENTS, in a 2 bedroom basement, and my ex father-in-law smoked weed and pops pills everyday... They WANT my ex out and have threatened her everyday for a while..And what my mom gets(which is diff from what i get) is shes gonna move out as soon as she can.. And then I get the we are moving out as soon as I pay my bills off( the only bills she has is the motorcycle which she spent her income tax on)

..and give me honest opinions please.. Most people here know im not bullshitting, they have got pics(both sides, dont ask me what).. And the last txt I sent my ex after I called her BEGGING to talk about my daughter and she said she had to sleep was,

 Hey im so sorry we cant even talk to each other bout our daughter! I guess you spent so much money on that motorcycle with your income tax money that you have no time to talk about your own daughter with her dad! Its cool though, i understand. But you threaten me with a restraining order when you use my mom more than your own parents.. And even though your parents would rather talk to me about our daughter than you..? It makes sense though. You cant even talk to your daughters dad when you have admitted you have rented hotels past 11 on weekdays and have done anal sex( you admitted that and i saved it) but you cant talk to me about our daughter at 10:51pm on wednesday? OK, sorry you are making your own daughter suffer this much, see you in court.

OPINIONS?? Esp from people that know my situation?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2010)

hey dayday . . you dont know me so well, but my situation aint so different . . maybe not so severe as yours but troublesome with a fucked up, manipulating Ex. We're talking about a bitch who took 2k in my kids daycare money and spent it on God-knows-what .  . but I digress . . 

My serious fkg advice is go legal. Record every and all events in a diary. Keep all txt and emails. Come clean about any passed infractions she may offload on you and go for custody. It's your only choice. 

Goddam it, men can raise children a hellava lot better than these worthless sluts. Go for custody - you can give your little girl a better life.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 19, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Just bought rims from craigslist for my 1982 Ford Escort. The guy gave me a good price on them, only $2100. He needed cash to get his gf an abortion and to buy some crack. I figured why not.
> 
> I still have some money left over for the crazy BN sale they're having. I'm gonna stock the fuck up on glutamine, AAKG and some plant sterols.
> 
> If I have any left over I'll treat myself to a double sided used dildo that one of my gangbang buddies wants to get rid of.



Unfortunately, living in Jersey nullifies anything cool one might otherwise achieve in life.  I know....it's not fair.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 19, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> OK, this is a serious fucking post. Lotta you guys have know me for years, but right here right now i need serious, straight up no bullshit answers...
> 
> Some of yas know what I have done... And to this day the only girl i have fucked is my ex wife, but i fucked up... And my mom has done everything for my daughter and her AUNT, who is 1yr older than her and they both spend every day with my daughters ex father n mother in laws... WHO, the ex father in law gets 80 oxycontins a month, and smokes weed every day... Her ex mother in law works at wal-mart... My ex...who lost her virginity to a black man... and is dating a 29yr old who lives with his parents and has a son 4yrs old... He also has 4 DUIS, he got his latest DUI on a motorcycle that my ex spent her income tax on( she got 5,000, 3,000 on it because of my daughter)
> 
> ...



Good luck w/ the serious answers.  "GICH", and "You're being way too serious...this is the goddamn CT!" will be the top two responses.


----------



## Tesla (May 19, 2010)

Just did my first pinn of Sust 325(1-1\4 cc) after my Test E cruise............felt pretty smooth.......should have a direct hit with Test Ace and Prop in the blend.....


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2010)

werd! Post up that blend again?


----------



## Tesla (May 19, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> werd! Post up that blend again?


 
Each 10ml Vial contains :

30mg/ml Testosterone Acetate 
50mg/ml Testosterone Propionate 
50mg/ml Testosterone Phenylpropionate 
90 mg/ml Testosterone Cypionate 
105mg/ml Testosterone Decanoate


----------



## dayday87 (May 19, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> hey dayday . . you dont know me so well, but my situation aint so different . . maybe not so severe as yours but troublesome with a fucked up, manipulating Ex. We're talking about a bitch who took 2k in my kids daycare money and spent it on God-knows-what . . but I digress . .
> 
> My serious fkg advice is go legal. Record every and all events in a diary. Keep all txt and emails. Come clean about any passed infractions she may offload on you and go for custody. It's your only choice.
> 
> Goddam it, men can raise children a hellava lot better than these worthless sluts. Go for custody - you can give your little girl a better life.


 
Man im not trying to bitch, but if this was 1fast400 id have more responsed than i guy i really dont know... and thats fucking pathetic to be honest... OH SHIT YOUR PINNING THAT PONY? I was pinning that when i was 19yr old but okkk,,,since you make up some dumbass story on the clean thread everythings cool right?? I mean shit...sorry to fucking be a debby downer... I looked better than pony and I was 19yrs old... GL with that...regardless if your pinning gears in ca on a apartment place with a pool... Sorry motherfucker id be pulling 3 times the pussy you do...and thats being fucking real... 
god damn you look like a 50yr old bitch with a nigger dew rag on beyond that and im trying to be COOL with you...

Besides the dumb nigger with the dew rag on at 50yrs old...can anyone give me real advice besides looking like a dumb nigger?? I mean captn did...and bitch didnt even know me 5 years ago.


----------



## dayday87 (May 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Good luck w/ the serious answers. "GICH", and "You're being way too serious...this is the goddamn CT!" will be the top two responses.


 

And your the one guy that SHOULD give me a serious response...? I mean i was posting before sane when you knew me and thats what you have to say? Thats fucking pathetic.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2010)

josh is an arsehole . . . we'll be banning him soon


----------



## dayday87 (May 19, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> josh is an arsehole . . . we'll be banning him soon


 
Dude I could care less about that.. You gave me more input on a serious fucking equation that he knew more about than you...? And that is what he says...? LOL Ok, get fucked. you look horrible, and you looked horrible compaired to me 5 years ago, and thats fucking pathetic.


----------



## cc-10 (May 20, 2010)

I would do what the capt says dayday..I don't know much about what your going through to really speak intellegently to it. You still working out and stuff man?


----------



## dayday87 (May 20, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> I would do what the capt says dayday..I don't know much about what your going through to really speak intellegently to it. You still working out and stuff man?


 
Really? You are one of the MF'ers that have known or atleast seen what I say beyond this forum.. And from what I said, you couldn't respond beyound "you still working out?" Motherfucker I broke my ankle in 3 places and dislocated it with no insurnace... Thats the last fucking thing im worried about.. Im worried about my fucking daughter and what I did myself compaired to now when, YES My mom gets her every tues and thurs( and i did till I HAD to move) and im paying insurance... Bitch owes me 8 bucks a month... Thats the last thing im worried about and if you aren't smart enough to see that in my post then I have to ask...WTF you doing with your life??( and thats no offense at you man.. just where im coming from)


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 20, 2010)

It's not that.  Just making a point that a lot of folks around here enjoy making cracks and avoiding any serious discussion.  I'll weigh in on the matter shortly and give a real response.  The earlier thing was just an observation.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 20, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> OK, this is a serious fucking post. Lotta you guys have know me for years, but right here right now i need serious, straight up no bullshit answers...
> 
> Some of yas know what I have done... And to this day the only girl i have fucked is my ex wife, but i fucked up... And my mom has done everything for my daughter and her AUNT, who is 1yr older than her and they both spend every day with my daughters ex father n mother in laws... WHO, the ex father in law gets 80 oxycontins a month, and smokes weed every day... Her ex mother in law works at wal-mart... My ex...who lost her virginity to a black man... and is dating a 29yr old who lives with his parents and has a son 4yrs old... He also has 4 DUIS, he got his latest DUI on a motorcycle that my ex spent her income tax on( she got 5,000, 3,000 on it because of my daughter)
> 
> ...



Okay, so after reading all that, what are you asking for an opinion on, bout the phone call, about the ex, the parents or what?  You'll need to be more specific in your question on what you want an opinion about.  It's hard to give an opinion about that broad a topic.

You're mad at her because she won't talk to you about the kid...and because she spent a lot of money on a bike...and because she's out late doing anal?  Give us a summary on exactly what you want an opinion on.  For the moment it seems a little scattered.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2010)

for fuck sake, it's pretty clear to me. 

You're picking over details numbnuts where he's asking for advice on how to deal with the overall situation.


----------



## dayday87 (May 20, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Okay, so after reading all that, what are you asking for an opinion on, bout the phone call, about the ex, the parents or what? You'll need to be more specific in your question on what you want an opinion about. It's hard to give an opinion about that broad a topic.
> 
> You're mad at her because she won't talk to you about the kid...and because she spent a lot of money on a bike...and because she's out late doing anal? Give us a summary on exactly what you want an opinion on. For the moment it seems a little scattered.


 
Are you really that dumb, I mean really? You think I care about the bike, or the anal? You dont think after spending 3 yrs with her I dont know that? The only thing im worried bout is my 3yr daughter dealing with this, and if you didn't figure that out then what the fuck...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2010)

as I said, Josh is an arsehole. And a fucking dumb one to boot.


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2010)

Richard, there are many chemicals that start with "JWH" btw. So make sure to specify.

and for dayday, If you are after custody of your child, then you need to do as the Captn said and Document everything, whether you have proof of the happenings or not.

If your not after custody, then it sounds like you need to make a phone call to a good friend who'll listen to ya.

My brother is going through something like this. But now, the Daughter is 10 years old and she hates her mother and where she lives. In time she learnt what the truth is and she just can't wait to come over my mother's place and see Mommom and Dad and her Favorite jacked Uncle Chris!

I wish there were something more useful I had to say, but at least I didn't give you a fag answer like Josh.


----------



## mooch2321 (May 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> hey dayday . . you dont know me so well, but my situation aint so different . . maybe not so severe as yours but troublesome with a fucked up, manipulating Ex. We're talking about a bitch who took 2k in my kids daycare money and spent it on God-knows-what . . but I digress . .
> 
> My serious fkg advice is go legal. Record every and all events in a diary. Keep all txt and emails. Come clean about any passed infractions she may offload on you and go for custody. It's your only choice.
> 
> Goddam it, men can raise children a hellava lot better than these worthless sluts. Go for custody - you can give your little girl a better life.


 

the man gives good advice, if reconciliation is not in the works and you want to be in your daughters life then go legal.  Document everything, be dilligent, get a second job if you cant afford a good lawyer....you owe it to your daughter to do EVERYTHING humanly possible. 

That being said...Niagrasmalls is a fat not big biatch, and capt'n no matter how big you get you will always be a not big at heart.  Come join me in the prayer thread and we will get advices from DR.D about how to cure your fickle ways!

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 20, 2010)

Dayday, rule number one about asking for help and advice is not to talk shit on the people you're asking.  You talked shit ALL over Alan, then you ask me if I'm dumb when I ask for clarification.  I was actually going to offer you some serious advice when I got some more detail on exactly what you wanted help with.  

I think I'll just leave it at this though.  I wouldn't try to be getting custody at this point.  She may have a checkered past, but yours isn't the model of stability either.  If you go that route you may end up putting her in a worse situation such as Foster care.  That can sometimes be worse than a currently bad situation.  Many kids have been abused by Foster families.  

Regarding the anal and bike, I do think you cared about them since you mentioned them to her and to us.   If it didn't matter, why bring it up?  My advice for dealing with her in the future is don't get drunk and call her multiple times.  For starters it will piss her off and make her less likely to talk to you, secondly, she can document it and use it against you in the future.  I'm pretty sure you'll be mad about this advice but you asked for real advice, not an amen chorus, I'm guessing.  Gotta keep your issues in mind when coming down on her.


----------



## Buzzard (May 20, 2010)

Am I trippin or does someone need to consider yanking the reins on their tren dose?


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Man im not trying to bitch, but if this was 1fast400 id have more responsed than i guy i really dont know... and thats fucking pathetic to be honest... OH SHIT YOUR PINNING THAT PONY? I was pinning that when i was 19yr old but okkk,,,since you make up some dumbass story on the clean thread everythings cool right?? I mean shit...sorry to fucking be a debby downer... I looked better than pony and I was 19yrs old... GL with that...regardless if your pinning gears in ca on a apartment place with a pool... Sorry motherfucker id be pulling 3 times the pussy you do...and thats being fucking real...
> god damn you look like a 50yr old bitch with a nigger dew rag on beyond that and im trying to be COOL with you...
> 
> Besides the dumb nigger with the dew rag on at 50yrs old...can anyone give me real advice besides looking like a dumb nigger?? I mean captn did...and bitch didnt even know me 5 years ago.



WTF are babbling about you fukkin' clown...........You wont be pulling near the tail I do when you're my age.......I've never worn a du-rag in my life.....so get the fuck outta here you fukkin pussy.......I was pinning gear before your sorry ass was born..........and wasn't a stupid ass bitch doing gear at 19........you're a real mensa it sounds like......take your fukkin drama and go to a psychologist instead of asking advice on a fucking bodybuilding forum........I've seen your pics and if you think you look better than me I want to smoke summa the green you got you retarded ass fuckin' homo.........go away forever..please!!!!

I'm pulling chicks in thier early 20's at 46 yo........you pulled one with palsey last I heard...congrats......lol


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2010)

LOL This is the first time I've seen an "Un-Mellow" Post by Al.. 

I think he's only 6'1 Dayday, you can take'em!


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2010)

Saney said:


> LOL This is the first time I've seen an "Un-Mellow" Post by Al..
> 
> I think he's only 6'1 Dayday, you can take'em!



5 Mexicans with knives couldn't take me........you think I would worry about that punk.....


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2010)

lol Damn! He means business!

But, i think i could take ya.. since i'm 2 inches taller


----------



## independent (May 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> WTF are babbling about you fukkin' clown...........You wont be pulling near the tail I do when you're my age.......I've never worn a du-rag in my life.....so get the fuck outta here you fukkin pussy.......I was pinning gear before your sorry ass was born..........and wasn't a stupid ass bitch doing gear at 19........you're a real mensa it sounds like......take your fukkin drama and go to a psychologist instead of asking advice on a fucking bodybuilding forum........I've seen your pics and if you think you look better than me I want to smoke summa the green you got you retarded ass fuckin' homo.........go away forever..please!!!!
> 
> I'm pulling chicks in thier early 20's at 46 yo........you pulled one with palsey last I heard...congrats......lol



Lol.

Sounds like to me someone is going to lose custody and its not gonna be the mom.


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2010)

It matters when you're not tall enough to ride the Big Boy rides.

and don't forget my Karate Skills!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 20, 2010)

Okay DD you want some real talk fine I'll give it to ya an I dont even know ya and I'm tellin ya now you aint gonna like it. first off Man the FUCK up and stop bein a bitch shes still pullin you around by the balls and you cant even see it. A little secret about women if the want to manipulate you they will use any means nessacary including children especially children. Homey I did 1 1/2 in the fuckin penn cause I walked in on my ex wife fuckin another dude. I beat his ass so bad the mutherfucker is still retarded. So I got locked up for that an it was fuckin worth it. The only reason I'm tellin you that is cause I have custody of our two kids now cause I got out straighten up and did exactly what the Capt told you to do. Document everything and your fuckin past dont mean shit homey long as you been stait a while. Get the best Lawyer you can get live in a fuckin cardboard box to pay his ass if you need to cause if your daughters whats important an your bein real about it then it aint about YOU or HER so get the fuck over it grow up an do something about it. Peace and good Luck and by the way fuck you Als my dad an hes the coolness


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2010)

Jcar can't fight. He's as fat as Josh or worse


----------



## jcar1016 (May 20, 2010)

Chris go suk a dik better yet come suk my dik bitch


----------



## sprayherup (May 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> josh is an arsehole . . . we'll be banning him soon


----------



## sprayherup (May 20, 2010)

I think dayday was under the influence of something when he wrote that.

I'd love to give advice but I can't say I have any experience in dealing with crazy ex baby mommas, lawyers, deadbeat inlaws etc.

However, if you want your daughter to get out of there you need to prove to the court or whoever else that you can provide a good home and stable environment for her.

GICH!!


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2010)

Don't let all that Testosterone blind you men. You need to be balanced and have an emotional side.. and it never hurt to have a pair of tits either.. just say'in


----------



## DaMayor (May 20, 2010)

Saney said:


> Don't let all that Testosterone blind you men. You need to be balanced and have an emotional side.. and it never hurt to have a pair of tits either.. just say'in


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2010)

Saney said:


> Jcar can't fight. He's as fat as Josh or worse


 
jcar has risen above the mdol-bloated-shit-stained fingers phase and is now pinning FDA approved W-P Gears saney . .  WTF are you doing? 


 . . anyway enough estro-talk. 

I just pinned 550mg of Gears last night and downed 1ml of aromasin . .  I dry-weighed at 228lb and felt my fkg arms and delts were gonna explode when I SFW this morning . .  Im gonna smash 5000cal of solid foods and LJHO 3x minimum  . . Next week Im throwing in 40mg dbol ED for uber jerkedness!


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2010)

Buncha Uber Homos around here if ya ask me.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2010)

Pony, if I was to give you a Dutch Rudder, would that be considered gay?


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> jcar has risen above the mdol-bloated-shit-stained fingers phase and is now pinning FDA approved W-P Gears saney . . WTF are you doing?
> 
> 
> . . anyway enough estro-talk.
> ...


glad u useing FDA gears


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> WTF are babbling about you fukkin' clown...........You wont be pulling near the tail I do when you're my age.......I've never worn a du-rag in my life.....so get the fuck outta here you fukkin pussy.......I was pinning gear before your sorry ass was born..........and wasn't a stupid ass bitch doing gear at 19........you're a real mensa it sounds like......take your fukkin drama and go to a psychologist instead of asking advice on a fucking bodybuilding forum........I've seen your pics and if you think you look better than me I want to smoke summa the green you got you retarded ass fuckin' homo.........go away forever..please!!!!
> 
> I'm pulling chicks in thier early 20's at 46 yo........you pulled one with palsey last I heard...congrats......lol


 
break him of a piece my nigga.....Super-size it like saney..


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Buncha Uber Homos around here if ya ask me.


 sup you starfish punching poop-stabbers


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2010)

The Situation said:


> glad u useing FDA gears


 
me? hell no. Im using DRSE approved gears


----------



## jcar1016 (May 20, 2010)

k I feel like fucking superman today I'm throwin 85# dumbells around like toys I gotta slow down on this Tren Ima fucking break sometin.RRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2010)

yeah, but hows the dick going? Will you be needing a Dutch Rudder as well?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah well everything else is nice an hard anyway


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2010)

Gonna get sum "real c" at the doc tommorrow.......figure what the fuck.....goin' in for a cortisone shot in my shoulder .........then I'll ask for vikes and "c"


----------



## jcar1016 (May 20, 2010)

Damn Al it aint even worth it bro if you buy Cialis at a pharmacy its uber expensive and you aint old enuf for insurance to cover it bro just stick with the RC or just get like ten for emergencys or sum10.10 at a pharmacy gonna run ya around a hundo


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Damn Al it aint even worth it bro if you buy Cialis at a pharmacy its uber expensive and you aint old enuf for insurance to cover it bro just stick with the RC or just get like ten for emergencys or sum10.10 at a pharmacy gonna run ya around a hundo


 
Holy fuck that's expensive....Ima see if I can just get a few.......cuz Milfie has been werkin' nights at the hospital and i'm werkin days.....tommorrow night is the only time for AP for like another 4 days......my RC "c" isn't here yet from Sten, so I want to make the AP count.........maybe I can get like 4 tabs or sum10 for like $30.00 - $40.00


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2010)

yeah WTF? like sten got vitC so cheap, they have like buy 1 get 3 deal


----------



## jcar1016 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah their like 10 each bro thats why I dont fill mine homey cheaper to just get RC wish I had filled en the other night tho that suked was slappin her in the head with my shit an everything didnt matter it wasnt happenin I love/hate Tren LOL


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2010)

I know RC "C" is the way to go.......but I'm desperate until my RC "C" arrives.......I hope I can buy like (4) or sum10.......It would be worth a $40 chip to make da milfie feel extra special tommorrow night...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2010)

try coating your arm in bacon grease and fist-fucking her in the arse . . .  nothing says 'special' like a bacon-flavoured fist fucking!


GICH!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 20, 2010)

yeah its a trade off sok tho soon as I get some "c" Ima have a bone for at least a week strait ta make up for lost time


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 20, 2010)

If you get the script, he'll give you some samples.  The real deal is a lot more reliable than research c.  I would go ahead and get the script for the sake of the samples, then not fill it.  Go back and say it didn't work and get samples of v and levitra, too.  Work the system.


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> If you get the script, he'll give you some samples. The real deal is a lot more reliable than research c. I would go ahead and get the script for the sake of the samples, then not fill it. Go back and say it didn't work and get samples of v and levitra, too. Work the system.


 
He gave me (4) tabs of Levitra last time.......charged my ass $37 though

Wonder why he didn't give me samples of "L" last time?..

Anyway, didn't really like the "L" so now he better kick down sum "C" samps


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2010)

Got a very special phone call from my ex gay lover and once I heard his strong accented voice.. I couldn't help but throw my cock out and start beating off like a drum solo.. It's been some time since I've touched myself in such a way


<3




Oh wait... GEARS!


----------



## cc-10 (May 20, 2010)

Saney said:


> LOL This is the first time I've seen an "Un-Mellow" Post by Al..
> 
> I think he's only 6'1 Dayday, you can take'em!


 

lol I pissed AL off before, it was during the time he thought he was going to die or something.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 20, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 20, 2010)

Go Habs!


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Go Habs!



Joshy, give me your ultimate secret to losing weight!

I've been stuck at this 235 for a while now.. I think I need to step my diet up a notch for more results!

I need help deciding what I should do after reaching my goal weight


----------



## Tesla (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Saney (May 21, 2010)

How dare you sleep after my post! You fucking 50 yr old, dew rag wearing, no tail pullin, NOT BIG!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 21, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Okay, so after reading all that, what are you asking for an opinion on, bout the phone call, about the ex, the parents or what?  You'll need to be more specific in your question on what you want an opinion about.  It's hard to give an opinion about that broad a topic.
> 
> You're mad at her because she won't talk to you about the kid...and because she spent a lot of money on a bike...and because she's out late doing anal?  Give us a summary on exactly what you want an opinion on.  For the moment it seems a little scattered.



You read all of that and you still can't figure out what he's asking for advices on?  JFC, you need to go back to English 101.  He's upset because he can't afford a motorcycle and his ex is doing anal now when she never let him go backdoor.  Here's my two ccs.  Dayday, you need to start being nicer to her and quit sending those txt msgs.  If you can get back on her good side, there's a chance she might let you borrow the motorcycle and possibly go backdoor one of these days.  Remember, she has the starfish and the motorcycle, so she has the upper hand right now.  You're gonna have to suck up a lil bit.  

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 21, 2010)

Saney said:


> How dare you sleep after my post! You fucking 50 yr old, dew rag wearing, no tail pullin, NOT BIG!



You forgot nigger.  GICH!  I think I saw dayday and his family on Jerry Springer the other day.  Dayday was threatening the use a chainsaw and cut their trailer in half if she didn't hand over the title to it.


----------



## sprayherup (May 21, 2010)

Roids, when are you gonna post some nudes of this milf you're banging?

Add some spice to this thread.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 21, 2010)

I ain't got none yet. I'll see what I can cum up with.  Maybe I'll take some pics of our next AP session and throw'em up here.  I may even try to get her in one or two of'em.


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2010)

We demand Pics!


----------



## Tesla (May 21, 2010)

Supp Small-frys........off to da doc for a Cortisone shot, Vikes, and sum "C"


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2010)

I didn't know dayday was 5 foot 5 inches tall... What a lame mother fucker LOL I would have left you for a nigger too LOL


----------



## Buzzard (May 21, 2010)

Sup my kneegrows... The 500mg Test is really kicking in already (2 weeks) I think... Woke up at 2am and AP'd the shizz out of my girl... Then again at 4am. I didn't pop the second time tho. Had to get some sleep for work. But she did squirt... If that's any consolation.

GEARS!!!

GGCH!


----------



## Buzzard (May 21, 2010)

Got a HR derby tonight. Prolly a bunch of unjerked, pale, not-bigs. Their GF's are gonna love the show that me and my elevated T level is going to put on...


----------



## Tesla (May 21, 2010)

Nice work, Buzz..............

Anyway.......just got back from Docs.......got sum Vikes, sum "c" and the cort-shot

Jcar was right......fucking "C" was $10/pill(20mg).......so I only got (3) pills.......figure my research chem. "c" will be here by the time I go thru these......but he gave me 3 refills just in case.......

On the Real "C" ........ they are 20mg tabs and not sure how much stronger they are than the Research Liquid "c".......my question is this......I'm probably gonna be putting the wood to Milfie around 1 or 2 AM tonight after dinner and drinks.......should I wait til an hour before AP like the bottle says or pop one like right now? .......I figure (1) 20mg tab should be enough for good AP well into tommorrow........


Not gonna wait to pop a vike, though.......taking one of those right now


----------



## jcar1016 (May 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Nice work, Buzz..............
> 
> Anyway.......just got back from Docs.......got sum Vikes, sum "c" and the cort-shot
> 
> ...


 Brother youll find Jcar is always right. and to answer your question you can take it now if you wanna prescription Cialis is good for at least 36 hours.  GICH


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 21, 2010)

I've found RC VitC 2B good 4 36hrs also.  I've always gotten mine from chemone.com.  I've actually been going thru that shit a lot faster since the wifey's been away.  

Anyhoo, in gulf shores, AL now and the tailpipe down here is amazing.  Kilt a coupla Sparks at the beach earlier.  Wish I were in Destin tho, but can't complain about a free place to stay.  Gonna grabba few more Sparks and head back down after a while.  Hope I don't start to lose my jerkedness with all this drinking and not SFW for 5 days!  Sucks that the gilf/gf is in Destin right now, but that's 2.5hrs from here, so can't plow that again till Monday.


----------



## Buzzard (May 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:
			
		

> I've found RC VitC 2B good 4 36hrs also.  I've always gotten mine from chemone.com.  I've actually been going thru that shit a lot faster since the wifey's been away.
> 
> Anyhoo, in gulf shores, AL now and the tailpipe down here is amazing.  Kilt a coupla Sparks at the beach earlier.  Wish I were in Destin tho, but can't complain about a free place to stay.  Gonna grabba few more Sparks and head back down after a while.  Hope I don't start to lose my jerkedness with all this drinking and not SFW for 5 days!  Sucks that the gilf/gf is in Destin right now, but that's 2.5hrs from here, so can't plow that again till Monday.



That sounds like a job for 'local talent'


----------



## Tesla (May 21, 2010)

2.5 hrs. is a lot shorter drive than the voyage you went on for Golden Corral Gilf.........


Anyhoo.......what's the concensus?.......when should I pop the script "C"?(Now or wait til couple hours before AP?) and will (1) 20mg tab be enough for tonight and tommorrow night?


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2010)

just had my 180 carbs for the day. FUEL!!

I need to try some of these penis pills you guys talk about.. My dick hasn't been Stiff in 3 years


----------



## jcar1016 (May 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> 2.5 hrs. is a lot shorter drive than the voyage you went on for Golden Corral Gilf.........
> 
> 
> Anyhoo.......what's the concensus?.......when should I pop the script "C"?(Now or wait til couple hours before AP?) and will (1) 20mg tab be enough for tonight and tommorrow night?


 Take one now and youll be good tonight and tomaro nite gaurantee it. how much RC was you usin bro most of its dosed at 30mg/ml so you COULD take like 1 now and 1/2 one at the same time tomaro if you wanted to wouldnt hurt nothin.


----------



## Tesla (May 21, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Take one now and youll be good tonight and tomaro nite gaurantee it. how much RC was you usin bro most of its dosed at 30mg/ml so you COULD take like 1 now and 1/2 one at the same time tomaro if you wanted to wouldnt hurt nothin.


 
I was taking 1ml of research stuff....so 30mg.......but sum10 tells me script "c" i at 20mg will be plenty strong for tonight at least


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 21, 2010)

In my experience the real deal kicks in much faster but to be safe take it early.  Real one also gives wood much more often and randomly than RC version.  The RC works, just not quite as well as the original.


----------



## Tesla (May 21, 2010)

I'll prolly pop one at like 7PM before we go out........should be good by 1 or 2 AM........


----------



## Buzzard (May 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> I'll prolly pop one at like 7PM before we go out........should be good by 1 or 2 AM........



That's what I'd do...

GICH


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Got a HR derby tonight. Prolly a bunch of unjerked, pale, not-bigs. Their GF's are gonna love the show that me and my elevated T level is going to put on...


 

roids, you rocking those party pills yet nigg?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 21, 2010)

I got the party pills, just haven't took one yet.

This just in!  Saney's woman is now available.  I'm gonna move in whilst she's still on the rebound.  Gonna hit her up on FB now!  Here goes!

You know, for a chubby, she ain't half bad actually.  Anyhoo, friend req sent!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2010)

haha - we'll both vie for her affections, then video us giving her a spit-roast and post it up on the CT!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 21, 2010)




----------



## dayday87 (May 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> WTF are babbling about you fukkin' clown...........You wont be pulling near the tail I do when you're my age.......I've never worn a du-rag in my life.....so get the fuck outta here you fukkin pussy.......I was pinning gear before your sorry ass was born..........and wasn't a stupid ass bitch doing gear at 19........you're a real mensa it sounds like......take your fukkin drama and go to a psychologist instead of asking advice on a fucking bodybuilding forum........I've seen your pics and if you think you look better than me I want to smoke summa the green you got you retarded ass fuckin' homo.........go away forever..please!!!!
> 
> I'm pulling chicks in thier early 20's at 46 yo........you pulled one with palsey last I heard...congrats......lol


 
Really? I mean really? I was drunk as hell when I posted that.. You brag about pulling pussy when your how old again?? I mean you really pulling that pussy? wheres the pics at? I already posted mine. Your smoking pot at 40+ yrs old like its cool.. And do YOU use the forum for bodybuilding? ROFL, cmon now. You wanna compare pics? Hookay, I look way better at 5'7 190 than you ever though about looking =/. and you used to be cool, now you post psuedo post on here acting gay with geared jesus like its funny when it isnt..


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 21, 2010)

damn.....


----------



## dayday87 (May 21, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Dayday, rule number one about asking for help and advice is not to talk shit on the people you're asking. You talked shit ALL over Alan, then you ask me if I'm dumb when I ask for clarification. I was actually going to offer you some serious advice when I got some more detail on exactly what you wanted help with.
> 
> I think I'll just leave it at this though. I wouldn't try to be getting custody at this point. She may have a checkered past, but yours isn't the model of stability either. If you go that route you may end up putting her in a worse situation such as Foster care. That can sometimes be worse than a currently bad situation. Many kids have been abused by Foster families.
> 
> Regarding the anal and bike, I do think you cared about them since you mentioned them to her and to us. If it didn't matter, why bring it up? My advice for dealing with her in the future is don't get drunk and call her multiple times. For starters it will piss her off and make her less likely to talk to you, secondly, she can document it and use it against you in the future. I'm pretty sure you'll be mad about this advice but you asked for real advice, not an amen chorus, I'm guessing. Gotta keep your issues in mind when coming down on her.


 
My bad for bringing out the 1fast400 side of me... No I have my shit that im dealing with, and it fucked me up from my navy SEAL contract, etc. But no I dont have the past she does. And no my daughter will never be in foster care when my mom has custody of her 2 days a week. And yes I cared about the bike when she spent 4,000 dollars out of 5,000 dollars on a bike, then bitches and moans to everyone about not having her own place.

 But yeah my bad for asking advice on here from people I have known for 4+ years. Lets keep talking about LHJO and fake storys and post stupid emotes like . Oh man its so funny


----------



## dayday87 (May 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Are you talking about our Junk pic PM's?
> 
> It isnt gay, were just enjoying the artistic value of the photos.
> 
> Anyway AL, i just got those new fluorescent bulbs i was telling you about. Next batch of Junk pics should be studio quality.


 
OMG ROFL THATS SO FUNNEH. Like you arent talking about gears in PM's? I mean you two dumb fucks really think anyone thinks that..?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2010)

moving fwd . .  when's josh gonna avoid perm CT banning by posting a gangbang story where he gets coated in beta-alanine and AP'd up the dung tunnel?


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 21, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> moving fwd . . when's josh gonna avoid perm CT banning by posting a gangbang story where he gets coated in beta-alanine and AP'd up the dung tunnel?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 21, 2010)

So, I just pre-ordered the coolest phone ever, that's about to hit the market.  The HTC EVO 4G.  Ten times faster than any 3G phone, being that it'll be on a 4G data network.  I've had the Palm Treo 755 for a couple of yrs already and several Palms before that, so it was time to try something new and this one is really well reviewed.  Pretty excited about getting it on 6-4.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Saney (May 22, 2010)

Roids and my ex g/f are now official! I was sent AP Pictures!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2010)

post them or STFU!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 22, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> I mean you really pulling that pussy? wheres the pics at? I already posted mine.



But didn't you say that the only girl you ever banged was your baby's mama (and that was years ago w/no tailpipe since)?  Also, last time you tried to pull some tail didn't you almost geet 10 years in the pen or attempted statutory rape? LOL


----------



## Kathybird (May 22, 2010)

thecapt'n said:


> post them or stfu!



+1


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2010)

I forgot that dayday was the rapist LOL that's so funny.. and don't let him lie to ya, he's only 5'5 not 5'7

And, i just talked to some other fat girl last night, and shes ready to get a baby sitter for her two kids and come over so i can wax that ass!

And I found my new weight loss drug last night while at the Concert/Casino, Blow.. Called White Lady, 80% Pure.. We smashed some then started a mosh pit


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2010)

Also, just in.. Received a, unfortunately, non-naked bomb photo. Should I post it up or ask for some Nipples?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> Also, just in.. Received a, unfortunately, non-naked bomb photo. Should I post it up or ask for some Nipples?



I hope that's a rhetorical question.


----------



## Buzzard (May 22, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> Also, just in.. Received a, unfortunately, non-naked bomb photo. Should I post it up or ask for some Nipples?



Really? Really? You have to ask that question? Post it and then post the nipps.

GYCH


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2010)

what's a rhetorical question?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> what's a rhetorical question?




A question someone isn't expected to respond to.  In other words, "You ain't know???!!!".


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2010)

Oh ok. I asked for Nips and she said I can only see them in person


----------



## Tesla (May 22, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Really? I mean really? I was drunk as hell when I posted that.. You brag about pulling pussy when your how old again?? I mean you really pulling that pussy? wheres the pics at? I already posted mine. Your smoking pot at 40+ yrs old like its cool.. And do YOU use the forum for bodybuilding? ROFL, cmon now. You wanna compare pics? Hookay, I look way better at 5'7 190 than you ever though about looking =/. and you used to be cool, now you post psuedo post on here acting gay with geared jesus like its funny when it isnt..


 

Please Dayday, can I be cool and 5'5 and pull palsey chicks like you.....glad you fucked your life up you fucking fag...hope your slutty wife gets your kid and you go back to the hole like degens like you belong you retard fukkin pussy.....when's the last time you got layed you fukkin' midget...I pounded a hot 29 yo Milf last night that you would have to spend money on you fukkin' tool......



Btw.....script "c" had Milfie beggin for mercy


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> Oh ok. I asked for Nips and she said I can only see them in person



That's only acceptable if you can take pics in person.


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> That's only acceptable if you can take pics in person.



Agreed! Fucking Skank!


LMFAO @ Al.... Why is dayday getting beasted on?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2010)

fuck dayday already . . If I wanted to hear whiney little bitches all day I'd buy Saney, Josh and I a house each and I'd live in the middle one.

 . .  so what ya'll think of my next internet date?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 22, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> fuck dayday already . . If I wanted to hear whiney little bitches all day I'd buy Saney, Josh and I a house each and I'd live in the middle one.
> 
> . .  so what ya'll think of my next internet date?



Only if I get a pool w/ my pad and Saney agrees to take down his rainbow flag and hoist a Penguins one.  Otherwise, no deal Howie!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2010)

and my internet date?


----------



## cc-10 (May 22, 2010)

dude I see lots of opportunity in that net date. Better jump on that before roids does do. She might be a little to young for him any ways since she prolly doesn't have great grand kids.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 22, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> dude I see lots of opportunity in that net date. Better jump on that before roids does do. She might be a little to young for him any ways since she prolly doesn't have great grand kids.



That's if she's for real.  Unfortunately most of those ads are bs.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2010)

lol, she will be some homo out to get a rogering


----------



## Tesla (May 22, 2010)

Tri-Tips on da Q, Milfie passed out on da couch, Vikes, Snow Point Frost, Cope Wintergreen Longcut, Bacardi and Cokes.  


Forgot Corn on da Cob........


Pinned gear earlier too, oh , and just popped a Script "c" so Milfie will be destroyed later.......Script "c" is ridiculous....just mammoth wood non-stop.......Milfie is seriously begging for mercy......$10/pill is crazy, but so are the results for the real deal


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 22, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> lol, she will be some homo out to get a rogering



I responded to a Craigslist ad listed in W4M and it listed a # to text.  They wanted to exchange pics but didn't send any back for a while despite me asking.  Turned out is was a fucking gay dude.  When I bitched him out for it he had the nerve to say he never said he was a woman.  Sure, but his ad was in the damn W4M, not M4M section.  Scammer!


----------



## Tesla (May 22, 2010)

Man, this place is sad lately.Anyway...Milfie just woke up and gave quick hummage while I was Q'in.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 22, 2010)

Al your so fuckin cool can I be like you when I'm old  At the very least would you consider bein my Dad?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 22, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Al your so fuckin cool can I be like you when I'm old  At the very least would you consider bein my Dad?



Too late!  He's already got a kid on the way so he doesn't need any more.


----------



## Tesla (May 22, 2010)

As the Sitch would say.........





Yes jcar.....I'll be your Daddy........


----------



## jcar1016 (May 22, 2010)

DRSE for life bitches Als my daddy now


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Man, this place is sad lately.Anyway...Milfie just woke up and gave quick hummage while I was Q'in.


 
 . .it's no fkg wonder . .  too much LHJO and not enough AP actividad!


----------



## cc-10 (May 22, 2010)

not bigs


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2010)

werd! 

When me and the bro used to get smashed, we would call up this free number to Lube Mobile. This would be the conversation:

Lube: Hello Lube Mobile, HCWH?

Capt: Lube Mobile? Damn it's an emergency and we need your help!

Lube: Please state the nature of the emergency

Capt: We got this party going on

Lube: Yes . . 

Capt: And all these Crack Whores turned up but we ran out of lube!

Lube: What? 

Capt: Bwahahaha! Bitches!

Lube: <click> . . . . . . .


----------



## jcar1016 (May 22, 2010)

Aw fuck thats funny bro I needed to laugh too


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 23, 2010)

Cap, methinks if the broad can't post a pic, she should be avoided.  I've fount that most broads who won't post a pic be hags.  Anyhoo, I'm jones'in for some gotdamn AP!!!!!!  I woke up with mad wood this morning and had to jack it down b4 getting up.  The mlfs at the beach made me want to walk out into the ocean and LHJO all day yesterday.  I'm gonna wear the gilf out when I get back.  

Yeah, that dayday is the biggest fukkin no AP getting white trash loozer I ever seen!


----------



## Saney (May 23, 2010)

So.. Again I went to AC for my boy's Bachelor party.. Once we arrived there were a couple strippers that came into our hotel room and started doing their thing.. Lets just say, it was soo fucking horrible, that it was funny.. One of them had a saggy belly from a recent C-Section.. and the other girl was on some major drugs and has never done a private show before... it was fucking pathetic.. they were fat, stupid, non-directional.. can't believe these bitches cost money.. I wish ya'll could have been there,, fucking gay..

So Since I felt like we were cheated out of our time and money, i stole the bikini bottoms from one of those smuts.. nice green pair.. I think it'll match my workout top.. Pics??

Did a little gambling, but didn't get shit. Roids was chatting with me talking about how he can't wait to AP my ex and w/e.. Just glad he didn't decide to drunk dial my fat ass...

Got upset with one of my potential fat girls.. she kept saying, "i'm prolly gonna be busy all summer chris.. I mean, i'm already fucking two ppl.. now you want me to sit on your cock, give me a break!"  FAT WHORE!! 

I did send roids a pic of the bombs I was supposed to post up here but only Josh seemed to care about it.. But I don't do favors for fat men.

Go Habs!


----------



## Buzzard (May 23, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> So.. Again I went to AC for my boy's Bachelor party.. Once we arrived there were a couple strippers that came into our hotel room and started doing their thing.. Lets just say, it was soo fucking horrible, that it was funny.. One of them had a saggy belly from a recent C-Section.. and the other girl was on some major drugs and has never done a private show before... it was fucking pathetic.. they were fat, stupid, non-directional.. can't believe these bitches cost money.. I wish ya'll could have been there,, fucking gay..
> 
> So Since I felt like we were cheated out of our time and money, i stole the bikini bottoms from one of those smuts.. nice green pair.. I think it'll match my workout top.. Pics??
> 
> ...



What about me knigg? I want bombs!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 23, 2010)

I may be buying a new 65" DLP that's 3D ready!  Saw it on a good sale for right around 900.  I've got a 62" that I just listed for sale so if I can move it fast, I'll scoop this other one up.  Free delivery.  It would rock if I could sell mine for a little more than that, since it will come w/ a stand.  Getting a new set plus turning a profit would be pretty sweet.  We'll see what kinda responses I get.


----------



## Buzzard (May 23, 2010)

Took my ol' lady and the boys to the Ranger game last night. Tons of azz there. Then there's a Wade Bowen concert after.... Damn!!! So much azz. 21+ all over (even some 51+ chicks for Al).

Then... Damn near got shot by some messkins. I guess the 90mph brake test pissed them off. That's what I get for driving her car rather than the big diesel. Nobody fukks with the cummins.

Sprayed up my girl this morn pr0n style. She's on her knees, looking up with mouth open...

GICH & GSCH


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> $900? What brand and where????
> 
> Thats a good deal. Probably a floor model or "scratched and dented".
> 
> Still though thats a good deal.



Brand new from dell.com wd-65c9.  Looks like a kick ass tv for a steal.  Got a friend interested in buying mine, so I hope it works out and I can grab this one before it sells out or goes off sale.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 23, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Al your so fuckin cool can I be like you when I'm old  At the very least would you consider bein my Dad?


 Can i be the angry uncle with pstd....that shoot gears and fights with everyone on the block


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2010)

Supp LHJOs?

Drying weighing at 231lb, carrying a bit of water round the midsection but jerked all the same! Did my first light delt wo in 6 weeks, some light flies too - should be full SFW in another 2 weeks.

SFLegz every 5 days, seems to be a sweet spot - fucking wheels are getting huuuge.

DBol in a weeks time, freaky shit's gonna happen!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 23, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Supp LHJOs?
> 
> Drying weighing at 231lb, carrying a bit of water round the midsection but jerked all the same! Did my first light delt wo in 6 weeks, some light flies too - should be full SFW in another 2 weeks.
> 
> ...



Lookin pretty dry and acceptably tan.  I'm getting pretty dark now.  A couple uneven spots because of the beds but walking and mowing shirtless has helped a lot.  I find natural sun balances things out nicely.  Gives a little deeper, more even look.  Getting pretty close to being pool ready.  The thing opens in less than a week now.


----------



## Saney (May 23, 2010)

Capt'n is def lookin good. After a couple weeks of that Dbol, i'll be expecting more pics.

And i'm very curious to how "good" those 3-D tvs are gonna be in comparison to the Theaters. I hope Josh sells his soon so we can all find out.

I feel like Rudy in here sometimes because I'll always be the one never doing Gears


----------



## Tesla (May 23, 2010)

Why do you have to wait for the effin' pool to open


That sux........anyway, script "c" has the Milfie walking funny now......I almost hate to go back to RC "c", but I can't afford the script stuff......


----------



## Saney (May 23, 2010)

can't you buy Cialis pills off those roid sites?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Why do you have to wait for the effin' pool to open
> 
> 
> That sux........anyway, script "c" has the Milfie walking funny now......I almost hate to go back to RC "c", but I can't afford the script stuff......



It's not the idea that I have to wait for it to open.  The idea is a goal of looking very tan, pretty lean by the opening date.  I like to have a date certain by which I'd like to be at whatever point I want to hit. 

It helps keep you focused and on track to keep things moving along when you know there's a "deadline" of sorts.  I'll keep working toward that goal throughout the Summer, but wanted to be looking pretty good by the time the thing opens.  I'm expecting there will be a decent amount of ass there so i wanna be the most desirable mug there to pull my share of it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 23, 2010)

Al, what'd I tell ya about that script grade?  You really can't truly appreciate it unless you've used the RC version.  It's just better.  I miss the days when my girl could get sample packs free at the dr's office she worked at.  i got multiple sample packs of all three diff things and they all rocked.


----------



## Buzzard (May 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> Shes back? Thats gotta throw a wrench in the Gilf poon seekage. But ur pretty jacked so being gone for a few hours to "workout" shouldnt be too hard to believe. She might even start hamper diving your soiled boxers so start burying them shits at the bottom.



I don't know what you're talkin about, mr. Gears... But whatever... I don't wear drawers. I did have an ex that would have me drop my pants so she could smell my cock. What's dumbass. I'd stop somewhere and wash it off before I got home. Duh.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> It's not the idea that I have to wait for it to open. The idea is a goal of looking very tan, pretty lean by the opening date. I like to have a date certain by which I'd like to be at whatever point I want to hit.
> 
> It helps keep you focused and on track to keep things moving along when you know there's a "deadline" of sorts. I'll keep working toward that goal throughout the Summer, but wanted to be looking pretty good by the time the thing opens. I'm expecting there will be a decent amount of ass there so i wanna be the most desirable mug there to pull my share of it.


 
Photos of claimed leaness otherwise you're still a creampuff


----------



## jcar1016 (May 23, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I don't know what you're talkin about, mr. Gears... But whatever... I don't wear drawers. I did have an ex that would have me drop my pants so she could smell my cock. What's dumbass. I'd stop somewhere and wash it off before I got home. Duh.


  If I had a chick like that I'd start shitin on myself teach that bitch


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2010)

GF: You're home late where you been honey?

BUZZ: Out shooting racoons and drinking bud

GF: Ok, well Im gonna sniff your cock just to make sure

 . . . .


----------



## jcar1016 (May 23, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> GF: You're home late where you been honey?
> 
> BUZZ: Out shooting racoons and drinking bud
> 
> ...


 Its not what you think Honey I just got a little drunk and fucked a racoon I would never cheat on you


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2010)

Beastiality's Great, Mate . . Beastiality's Great!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 23, 2010)

Pig-Fuckers Anonamous


----------



## Tesla (May 23, 2010)

My ass hurts from that Sust 325..........Holy fuck, I can't even sit down......I have to take the band-aid off my ass so milfie doesn't suspect gearage.......she's already asked and I said no......when she slaps and grabs my butt during AP and I grimace in pain I think is making her a little suspect

I know this blend was suppose to be a little more painful, but damm this shit makes you sore......The pinning is smooth as silk......just is sore as a MoFo the next couple days


----------



## jcar1016 (May 23, 2010)

Its all the prop in it bro try heating it up first and then rub it after you pin with a steamin hot wash cloth real hard it should help.


----------



## Tesla (May 23, 2010)

I do heat it up in a shot glass........but the hot wash cloth I have not tried yet....


....Time for a Vike.......


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2010)

You need to be pinnin Delts already . . sus hurts the Capt like a Effer in quads/gluts, but pretty much pain-free in the delts - and we're talking 3mls a shot.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 23, 2010)

Capt arent you using Deca too tho do you mix em in one pinn? Thats one of the best ways to reduce pain from prop


----------



## Tesla (May 23, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> You need to be pinnin Delts already . . sus hurts the Capt like a Effer in quads/gluts, but pretty much pain-free in the delts - and we're talking 3mls a shot.


 
Must be more than Sust in your shot, Cap'n.......no effin' way in hell you would pinn 3ml of Sust in one shot

Milfie is gettin' pretty serious on my ass.......I hate when sum10 like this happens right before Summer.........can't waste my jerked and tan satus on one Milf


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2010)

dude, Im pinnin 1ml of sus, 1ml of prop, 1ml of deca . . despite what others say, the deca doesnt soften the blow -I tried all combos.

This shit kills in the legz/arse but sweet in the delts. Try it out, you can thank the Capt later.


 . .and you dems are fucking dumb with your broads . . you ever thought to lay down the rulz before you tupp them? That way they know it's all about the cock period.


----------



## Tesla (May 23, 2010)

Capp, I can't help that Milfie is falling in love with my Jerked and Tann-ness......I tried to implement sum rules at the start, but she's getting way too serious........I just finally left the other Milf that used to pinn me....I can't be tied down again, especially with Summer cummin'


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2010)

haha, I can see how that would happen . . being AP'd senselessly and relentlessly by prescription C wood wouldnt help the situation either!


----------



## Buzzard (May 24, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:
			
		

> GF: You're home late where you been honey?
> 
> BUZZ: Out shooting racoons and drinking bud
> 
> ...



Yes... That is basically how it went down.


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2010)

I haven't shit in two days! WTF?


----------



## mooch2321 (May 24, 2010)

magnesium citrate!!!!  that will cure what ails ya saney


----------



## sprayherup (May 24, 2010)

Anyone else take advantage of the buy 1 get 2 free deal from sten? Ordered some more liq C. Fuckers better send me the 2 free ones. 

I've got a lot of loads to spray!!!


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2010)

There's a buy one get 2 for free deal? thats insane.. I need some T3!


----------



## sprayherup (May 24, 2010)

On certain products. I got an email.

STEN LABS, INC. – PRECISION  SALE !!!!!!!!!!!!
SALE BEGINS: Saturday May 22th , 2010
SALE ENDS: Monday May 24th  2010
1.      BUY 1 GET 2 ON THE FOLLOWING RESEARCH CHEMICALS:
TADALAFIL- 30ML - CLENBUTEROL 60ML   - CLENUBUTEROL – 30ML – LETROZOLE – 30 ML
CLOMIPHENE – 6OML – TAMOXIFEN CITRATE 60ML – T3 (LIOTHYRONINE) -60ML –
Sildenafil Citrate 30ML – Anastrozole 30 ml - 
CODE IN COMMENTS SECTION IS (B1G2)
2.      BUY GET 1 GET ONE ON ALL OTHER SINGLE PEPTIDES AND RESEARCH CHEMICALS 
EXCLUDES: PRIMRACETAM – PRAMIPEXOLE- DUTASTERIDE – HYDROERGOTOXINE - CABERGOLINE    
CODE IN COMMENTS SECTION IS  ( B1G1 )
 3.      30% OFF ON ALL PACKS 2/3/4 – 
CODE IN COMMENTS SECTION IS (30%234PACK)
Example :        CJC1295 (3 pk)  =  Reg. Price $124.99 / 2 = $62.99 for 3 pack
                        GRHP6  (4pk)  = Reg. Price $89.99/2 = $44.99 for the 4 pack
`                       IGF1-LR3 (3pk)  =Reg Price $209.00 / 2 =  $105.00 for 3 pack
                        HGH FRAG 176-1919 (3 pk) – Reg. Price $74.99/2 = 37.49 for 3 pack 
4.      PRECISION PACKS SALE for $75.00 (LIMIT) OF 20 Packs for the sale per A/B/C
A.       CLENBUTUEROL 200 MCG / 60ML – Reg Price $55.00
  T3 100MCG/60ML ///  - Reg Price $ 37.99
 RIMONBANT  20MG/60ML  - Reg. Price = $ 38.00
REG PACKAGE SALE PRICE :  $130.99 -------------------- Savings of 55.99
B.       (2)- VIALS -SILDENAFIL CITRATE 25mg/ 30ml – Reg. Price$ 50.00
 (2) –VIALS- TADALFIL CITRATE 30MG / 30ML Reg. Price$ 67.88
REG. PACKAGE SALE PRICE: 125.88-----------------------------Saving of  50.88
C.      CJC 1295 with Dac  2mg/ 2ml – Reg. Price $49.99
® HGH Frag 176-191 5mg/2ml – Reg Price $35.00
IGF1-LR3 1mg/2ml – Reg. Price $69.00
Reg. PACKAGE SALE PRICE:  153.99 -----------------------Saving of $78.99

ALL ORDER OVER $75.00 GET TO PICK ONE OF THE FOLLOWING FREE:
ALL ORDERS OVER $350.00 GET ALL 4 ITEM FREE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IGF1-RH / CLENBUTEROL 200MCG/60ML / 
SILDENAFIL CITRATE 30ML / HGH FRAG 176-191 5MG/ 2ML


ALL ORDER WILL BE CHARGED A SHIPPING FEE OF $10.00 AND $3.00 Handling Fee
         NO COUPONS OR SALES PROMOTIONAL OFFERS VALID DURING SALE


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2010)

Well, me and my buddy want some T3.. So i'll pick it up and get my money back when it sell him the other one


----------



## Buzzard (May 24, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> Well, me and my buddy want some T3.. So i'll pick it up and get my money back when it sell him the other one



You need gears with T3.


----------



## Tesla (May 24, 2010)

Just got my Package from Sten.........There was some miscommunication, so I got (2)Tadalafils, A Sten Labs T-shirt, and some IGF-2 LR3 for $33.00 plus shipping.......

Now some of you 'Tide-whores are gonna have to enlighten me on this IGF-2 LR3 stuff


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2010)

I won't need Gears for the small dosage of T3 i'll be on.

Plus, when I get my gears "eventually" i'll have it already


----------



## Buzzard (May 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> Just got my Package from Sten.........There was some miscommunication, so I got (2)Tadalafils, A Sten Labs T-shirt, and some IGF-2 LR3 for $33.00 plus shipping.......
> 
> Now some of you 'Tide-whores are gonna have to enlighten me on this IGF-2 LR3 stuff



Nice!!! I need one a dem shirts. XL to show off my jerkedness.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 24, 2010)

Shredinnup nicely bitches back down to 180#. Just posted up a pic on my profile so you homos have some LHJO material


----------



## Tesla (May 24, 2010)

Thanks jcar..........I'll be  later tonight for sure looking at that pic 

I should be pullin' mammoth amounts of tail-pipe now with my The One tee shirt and now my Sten Labs Tee

I'm just gonna rotate wearing them throughout the week.........


----------



## jcar1016 (May 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Thanks jcar..........I'll be  later tonight for sure looking at that pic
> 
> I should be pullin' mammoth amounts of tail-pipe now with my The One tee shirt and now my Sten Labs Tee
> 
> I'm just gonna rotate wearing them throughout the week.........


 Yeah Homey but you got to get rid of the clingy milf first


----------



## Tesla (May 24, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yeah Homey but you got to get rid of the clingy milf first


 

Werd!!!!  She's coming over for a quickie right now before she works a 12 hour shift at the hospital........Slammed sum Sten "c" a little while ago....won't compare to the script "c" unless I double the dose.......but yeah.....The clingy Milf is getting WAY too serious on me right now......I always do this shit and get myself in too deep, but I get bored after fucking the same slit after a while....She's 18 years younger than me and horny as hell......so I think I'm just gonna keep AP'in, but it's hard to sneak in random tail pipe when she lives 2 buildings away


----------



## jcar1016 (May 24, 2010)

Just gotta get creative bro go to the puss not the other way around


----------



## Tesla (May 24, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Just gotta get creative bro go to the puss not the other way around


 
Words of wisdom from Jcar......


----------



## jcar1016 (May 24, 2010)

GICH


----------



## Tesla (May 24, 2010)

Fukkin' bitch was running late and bailed on my pre-work quickie I was gonna give her..........and after popping the liquid "c" I'm gonna have to LHJO to jcars new profile pic


----------



## jcar1016 (May 24, 2010)

Thats what its there for watch for incoming junk pics been pinin my tren starait to cock


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fukkin' bitch was running late and bailed on my pre-work quickie I was gonna give her..........and after popping the liquid "c" I'm gonna have to LHJO to jcars new profile pic


 Fag


----------



## jcar1016 (May 24, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Fag


 you aparently havent seen the pic youll be LHJO too mofo


----------



## Tesla (May 24, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> you aparently havent seen the pic youll be LHJO too mofo


 

Listen to the man.....


----------



## cc-10 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Saney (May 25, 2010)

I looked at jcar's pic.. and he looks like a Not Big.. No offense


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2010)

sten can kiss my arse. .  2nd order they fucked up. Shipping ain't cheap. Im gonna ride those dems until they send me a fkg container fulla stuff!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> I looked at jcar's pic.. and he looks like a Not Big.. No offense


 Ofcoarse its a not big pic read tha description thats me CUT down to 180#


----------



## sprayherup (May 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fukkin' bitch was running late and bailed on my pre-work quickie I was gonna give her..........and after popping the liquid "c" I'm gonna have to LHJO to jcars new profile pic


 
That's grounds for divorce right there. Especially when you're all C'd up. What a fucking waste.


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I thought he was Lorken when i saw the pic



LOL WTF is that?

and 180lbs? You looked like you just came from Chemotherapy


----------



## mooch2321 (May 25, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Shredinnup nicely bitches back down to 180#. Just posted up a pic on my profile so you homos have some LHJO material


 

wait....you work out? 

thats  what josh will look like when he cuts from 40% bodyfat....


----------



## Buzzard (May 25, 2010)

Sup dingle-berry pickers?

SFW chest yesterday... Rep day on bench:

225 X 16
275 X 12
315 X 10
335 X 8
365 X 5

Goin for 1RM of 455 next Monday. 1/2 G of T is starting to kick.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> LOL WTF is that?
> 
> and 180lbs? You looked like you just came from Chemotherapy


 


mooch2321 said:


> wait....you work out?
> 
> thats what josh will look like when he cuts from 40% bodyfat....


 Jealousy is a bitch isnt it


----------



## Buzzard (May 25, 2010)

Sprayable?


----------



## mooch2321 (May 25, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Jealousy is a bitch isnt it


 

are you jealous that saneys ex gf weighs more than you?  As saney would say...go eat a sandwich.


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2010)

Lol


----------



## jcar1016 (May 25, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> are you jealous that saneys ex gf weighs more than you? As saney would say...go eat a sandwich.


Hey homey maybe your not aware you posted a pic of your self as your avatar I'll go eat a samwich just as soon as you do some bench's your chest belongs on 13 yo girl. And go ahead and talk shit chris you fat fuck of course your bigger than me dumbass your at 60%bf. After you get down to around 15% BFT is gonna be bigger than you. So after your done LHJO to my pic(yeah I know you did mooch) you all can go make me a samich bitches


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2010)

Kneegrow plz. Go back to Chemo


----------



## mooch2321 (May 25, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Hey homey maybe your not aware you posted a pic of your self as your avatar I'll go eat a samwich just as soon as you do some bench's your chest belongs on 13 yo girl. And go ahead and talk shit chris you fat fuck of course your bigger than me dumbass your at 60%bf. After you get down to around 15% BFT is gonna be bigger than you. So after your done LHJO to my pic(yeah I know you did mooch) you all can go make me a samich bitches


 

Oh snap!  had to go where it hurts.....

i may have lhjo'd but that was because i thought it WAS a thirteen year old girl in the pic!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 25, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> Oh snap! had to go where it hurts.....
> 
> i may have lhjo'd but that was because i thought it WAS a thirteen year old girl in the pic!


 Hahaha yeah I guess so huh? Its ok though it dosent make you queer just cause you think I'm sexy


----------



## mooch2321 (May 25, 2010)

well, what can i say....thirteen year old girls are hot these days.  Makes you wish jail didnt suck so bad.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 25, 2010)

It just kill you fugstiks to admit I'm sexy wouldnt it. Damn Homophobes


----------



## mooch2321 (May 25, 2010)

yeah....sexy like a thirteen year old girl.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 25, 2010)

Keep it up mooch an Im gonna post up some more cock pics on here


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> It just kill you fugstiks to admit I'm sexy wouldnt it.




I'll admit your sexy, when you admit Josh is the Leanest and most Jacked in the CT


----------



## sprayherup (May 25, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Sprayable?


 

FUCK YEAH!!! Let's see more!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> I'll admit your sexy, when you admit Josh is the Leanest and most Jacked in the CT


 ok thats easy Josh is leanest and most jacked in the CT compaired to analsloot


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> ok thats easy Josh is leanest and most jacked in the CT compaired to analsloot



Ok I think it's time for you to go back on your Cancer treatments until your brain functions properly.

Oh, and go eat a sandwich or 9


----------



## jcar1016 (May 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> Ok I think it's time for you to go back on your Cancer treatments until your brain functions properly.
> 
> Oh, and go eat a sandwich or 9


 Put your fat ass mouth back on my dick you can speak when I tell you to bitch


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2010)

Honestly, you'll need to get a lil bigger before talking to me like that..  Go pick on someone your own size like BFT


----------



## jcar1016 (May 25, 2010)

Homey I fuck guys like you up as a warm up. No matter what you say your still a FAG


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2010)

Fag? but aren't u the one who keeps talking about men sucking ur cock and how u like men to beat off to ur cancer pictures? 

I suggest u up ur test to 2grams a week so the inner Queer leaves u


----------



## jcar1016 (May 25, 2010)

And you know whats really funny Chris for someone talkin so much shit you sure have sent me an awful lot of PMs askin for advice


----------



## mooch2321 (May 25, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Homey I fuck guys!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 25, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


>


 you say that like its a bad thing. Damn Homophobes


----------



## mooch2321 (May 25, 2010)

buncha prostate pokers...the lot of ya!


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> And you know whats really funny Chris for someone talkin so much shit you sure have sent me an awful lot of PMs askin for advice



Stop feeding the troll nigger.

Why do you think you're the only one who "helps" me?? Because I knew this shit ten years ago when you were experimenting with other boys.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> Stop feeding the troll nigger.
> 
> Why do you think you're the only one who "helps" me?? Because I knew this shit ten years ago when you were experimenting with other boys.


 I'm more than ten years older than you dumbass and no you didnt know shit so stop playing fucker all jokes aside......I'm at 10% bf so your still a fat ass


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2010)

lol.. dude, Al is 10 years old than you and Looks ten times better.. so plz, stfu

And yea, i'm fat.. So what.. at least i'm not a Skinny fag


----------



## sprayherup (May 25, 2010)

You're all Jews too.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 25, 2010)

Dont bring my dad into this Fucker of coarse Al looks good hes my daddy. and I'm done with you your bullshit act is gettin old now so go molest some more kiddies.Yeah I know about that too. Now have a good day fatfuk


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2010)

Maybe jcar will leave the CT and go back to his other faggy friends.

Willy, i'm a Jew at Heart! And I was raised by the Biggest jew in the world


----------



## jcar1016 (May 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> Maybe jcar will leave his wife and come back to this  faggy friend.
> 
> Willy, i'm a Jew at Heart! And I was raised by the Biggest jew in the world


----------



## Buzzard (May 25, 2010)

JFC!!! Yall are fighting like a coupla bitches. Did you not see that rack I'm gonna painting white this weekend? Well... Here's another one (same girl) For fukk sake!!!


----------



## sprayherup (May 25, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> JFC!!! Yall are fighting like a coupla bitches. Did you not see that rack I'm gonna painting white this weekend? Well... Here's another one (same girl) For fukk sake!!!


 
Less clothes damnit!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2010)

Hey Starfish stabbers.......who's gonna tell me what is up with this igf2 lr3 shit that Sten gave me for free?......should I take this shit while I'm pinning Sust or just let it collect dust in my cupboard?

I have no idea how to take it, how to mix it, how to pinn it, what dose, what the fuck it does......I aint no 'tide slut so I have no idea


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 25, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Sup dingle-berry pickers?
> 
> SFW chest yesterday... Rep day on bench:
> 
> ...



Those are some impressive e-lifts!


----------



## Buzzard (May 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:
			
		

> Less clothes damnit!!!!!



That's alls I gots for now. I'm working on honor though.

GSCH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 25, 2010)

Awesome e-fighting up in here today!


----------



## Buzzard (May 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:
			
		

> Those are some impressive e-lifts!



Good point. I shoulda added some weight to them.


----------



## Buzzard (May 25, 2010)

SFW quads/calves/bi's today... No numbers to speak of, but I'm walking like I was gang-raped and I almost blew chunks a few times...


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2010)

Hey Roids..........you gonna tell wtf is up with this ifg2 Lr3 shit or what?

Your the biggest 'tide whore here........so tell me wtf is up


----------



## mooch2321 (May 25, 2010)

isnt that a rare species of bird only found in east asia?


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2010)

AAhh Fuck it.......Stuff prolly does nothing anyway.......It's worth $125.00 if anyone wants it, otherwise Ima shitcan it


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2010)

Sten gave it to you, so maybe check their site?


----------



## Buzzard (May 25, 2010)

2nd day of T3. 75mcg today and I don't feel shit... WTF?


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> 2nd day of T3. 75mcg today and I don't feel shit... WTF?



Too many Gears?


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Just sprinkle some in your Merlot pre-workout.


----------



## Buzzard (May 25, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> Too many Gears?



Not enough gears, maybe...


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2010)

Maybe not enough T3.. Watered down?


----------



## Buzzard (May 25, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> Maybe not enough T3.. Watered down?



Werd! Sten Labs. I'll up to 100/day tomorrah.

GYCH


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey Roids..........you gonna tell wtf is up with this ifg2 Lr3 shit or what?
> 
> Your the biggest 'tide whore here........so tell me wtf is up



Sounds like good shit!  At least your menstrual cycle will be all squared away once you're done w/it.   

Insulin-like growth factor 2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> *Function*
> 
> The major role of IGF2 is as a growth promoting hormone during gestation.
> In the process of Folliculogenesis, IGF2 is created by Theca cells to  act in an autocrine manner on the theca cells themselves, and in a  paracrine manner on Granulosa cells in the ovary. IGF2 promotes  granulosa cell proliferation during the follicular phase of the  menstrual cycle, acting alongside Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH).  After ovulation has occurred, IGF-2 promotes Progesteron secretion  during the luteal phase of the menstrual cycle together with Luteinizing  Hormone (LH). thus, IGF2 acts as a Co-hormone together with both FSH  and LH.


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> At least your menstrual cycle will be all squared away once you're done w/it.


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2010)

Gettin' ready to pinn sum Sust.........hope I can walk tommorrow......shit has been pretty brutal with the after-soreness

My chick slapped me in the ass about an hour ago before she left for work and I almost screamed......This Milfie isn't like last Milfie......I can't let this one know I'm pinning so I need to be careful and act like it doesn't hurt when she grabs my ass and shit............need to remember not to put a band-aid on the area either.........how the eff would I explain havin' a band-aid(little round one) on my ass cheek?  She's a nurse..she would know for sure.......she gives shots all the time


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2010)

so you're too girlie to pinn the delts, huh? 

seriously pony it's a walk in the park. 

Grab your right lat with your left hand and secure the arm across the body. Then with the right arm, use your elbow to secure the arm across your body further - it's like you're hugging yourself.

Mark a point about 2-3 fingers width below the shoulder joint and jab in the meaty part. Use your thumb to aspirate then inj as normal.

I still warm the oil in hot water, and usually inj after a hot shower. 

Follow that with a vigourous LHJO to disperse the oil


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2010)

I would like to wait til my 25 g 1" darts get here.......don't wanna use 1-1/2" darts in my Delt


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I would like to wait til my 25 g 1" darts get here.......don't wanna use 1-1/2" darts in my Delt


 
man, I use 23 1'2" darts and bury them in - your delts would be bigger than mine chief  . . . the secrets in the LHJO


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 25, 2010)

Werd! Al's only taken it in the buttocks so far.  I lost my delt virginity soon after I started pinning.  Then, I tried pecs.  I even went bicep once, but that was a mistake.  Fukkin hurt for a week.


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2010)

So just bury the 1-1/2 like 3/4 deep?.........My delts are pretty fukkin' big right now, though......I could prolly just bury the 1-1/2.......I'll see if I have the stones to do it after another p-rip and glass of Merlot


Edit: Should I go Quad?


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2010)

Pussed out and went glute again.......went real high on the glute this time....first time pinnin I had Zero blood........couldn't believe it....not even a drop..........got too baked and forgot one step......forgot to swab the rubber stopper


I've done that before though....I think I'll live


----------



## cc-10 (May 25, 2010)

buncha of not big blubbed wankstas


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> If that shit gets unusually sore or puffy within the next 2 days, or you feel feverish, go get anti-biotics ASAP!


 
I'll be fine, Debby.........but appreciate your concern.......


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> If that shit gets unusually sore or puffy within the next 2 days, or you feel feverish, go get anti-biotics ASAP!


 
Uh oh.........It is Unusually sore this morning ........what do I tell the doc?......"I infected my ass pinning gears......can I have sum anti-biotics?"


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2010)

yeah! the docs job is to treat you, not judge you


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2010)

Just gonna tell him I have a sinus infection


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2010)

tell him the truth man, a real infection like one from pinning need serious fkg anti-b's, not the weak-arse shit you take for fucking sinus!


edit . . my 2nd shot of gears in my quad was so sore I couldnt walk properly for 3-4 days . . might not be an infection


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2010)

It might not be an infection at all.........just sore as fuck and Richard got me all paranoid with his post about unusual soreness


----------



## sprayherup (May 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> AAhh Fuck it.......Stuff prolly does nothing anyway.......It's worth $125.00 if anyone wants it, otherwise Ima shitcan it


 
Drink it!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 26, 2010)

Dude, I'd get some slin pins and give that shit a whirl.  It's prolly very similar to if1-lr3 which mimicks slin in the body.  With the long ester, you don't have to take it at a certain time of day.  You'll utilize yur protein and other nutrients a hellu lot better than now.  I just pinned some igf1-lr3 into my delt 1st thig this am.

Now, if you don't want it, I'll be glad to take it offa yur hands tho.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Chris was drunk texting me last night



Post the nudes up here!


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> If it gets red and swollen....Not just hurts. The pain could be just the solvents in the gear.
> 
> Al, if you keep forgetting to swab the stopper, you might want to switch back to the One.


 
It's not red or swollen at all.......just sore as a MF'er.......this shit sure creates a lot more soreness than Test E, that's for sure.....I had to sleep on my stomach cuz both my ass cheeks were sore as fuck last night


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 26, 2010)

That happens to me all the time.  Both my quads were so sore nite b4 last that I kept waking up.  I still couldn't work legs today if I needed to.  I wouldn't worry bout it unless it turns red and there's a lot of heat coming off of it.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 26, 2010)

Damn Al sounds like its just a rough blend I've had rough prop but nothin I had to sleep on my belly for. Hopefully you can get used to it bro


----------



## jcar1016 (May 26, 2010)

Nah hes totaly safe hes got the cureall VIKES! if 1 dont help AL pop 12 of em no ass pain at all gauranteed


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 26, 2010)

Yes, that'd be terrible if it is an infection and spreads.  But, if he gets it treated soon enough, they can prolly just amput8 his ass cheeks and save the rest of his lower body.  We'll see.


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2010)

My fucking head... is..... KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yes, that'd be terrible if it is an infection and spreads. But, if he gets it treated soon enough, they can prolly just amput8 his ass cheeks and save the rest of his lower body. We'll see.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I had to sleep on my stomach cuz both my ass cheeks were sore as fuck last night



I hope for your sake that none of these prostate pokers know where you live...



Richard Gears said:


> dont try to minimalize the dangers! He's in serious, serious fucking trouble!





jcar1016 said:


> Nah hes totaly safe hes got the cureall VIKES! if 1 dont help AL pop 12 of em no ass pain at all gauranteed



This!  GICH!


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2010)

"Get that up in your neck"


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2010)

"Yea, pretty much, Bark!"


----------



## mooch2321 (May 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> It's not red or swollen at all.......just sore as a MF'er.......this shit sure creates a lot more soreness than Test E, that's for sure.....I had to sleep on my stomach cuz both my ass cheeks were sore as fuck last night


 

get some strerile grapeseed oil to cut it with, i use it for the high dosage blends all the time.  1ml 400mg/ml gear with 1ml sterile grapeseed oil and its like butter on saneys ass crack baby!


----------



## mooch2321 (May 26, 2010)

USP Oils

these guys are legit, 100ml bottle comes with a rubber stopper top for needle extraction.


----------



## Buzzard (May 26, 2010)

mooch2321 said:
			
		

> USP Oils
> 
> these guys are legit, 100ml bottle comes with a rubber stopper top for needle extraction.



Be sure to swab the SOB with alcohol.

GICH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Saney (May 26, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 26, 2010)

Awesome SFW session 2day.  6 plates on t-bars biatches & 260 on lat pulldown mchine!  


HFS!  Startn' to sound like Josh.


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2010)

260 on the Lats is pretty good.. Bur u r the Lat Master


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2010)

My chick just left me a bottle of Klonopin tablets........My sore ass feels better already

Now it's time for sum Petite Sirloin and Corn on da Cob on da Q


Of course a Vike, Snow point frost, and merlot will be involved......


Yeah roids...pretty solid........I was dicking around with 220 on lat pulldowns today........260 is pretty sick


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2010)

220 is trash

I bet dayday can do at least 230


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2010)

Saney said:


> 220 is trash
> 
> I bet dayday can do at least 230


 
DayDay can lift more and looks better than errybody in the CT.......you should know that by now, Saney......He looked better than everyone here when he was gearing at 19


I think your a foot taller than him, though Saney


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2010)

LOL, Am I the tallest at 6'3??


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2010)

I think Roids is 6'3.......GearedJ might be the tallest, though.


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2010)

LOL @ Geared Jesus, i think he is 5'9.. i believe you're 6'1.

But dayday is 5'3?? LMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Awesome SFW session 2day. 6 plates on t-bars biatches & 260 on lat pulldown mchine!


 
JFC thats insane weight LatMasterG . . . 


 . .  I was pushing 835lb on the legpress today, problem was it me feel like my fkg melon was gonna explode . . is this a normal Geared/BP issue?


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2010)

Popp a vike and relax Cap'n.............It's all good my ct brethren.......


----------



## Buzzard (May 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:
			
		

> Awesome SFW session 2day.  6 plates on t-bars biatches & 260 on lat pulldown mchine!
> 
> 
> HFS!  Startn' to sound like Josh.



Those are some sweet e-lifts


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Popp a vike and relax Cap'n.............It's all good my ct brethren.......


 
thanks Pony! JFC I think I need one . . . Im fkg heaving at 230lb man, this dbol shit gonna do sum freaky ass shizzz. . 

 . . got a sweet AP mission on the horizon . . Im gonna be like security for a M-M-M-F banger . .  Milfie wanted me in, but I said Id AP her beforehand, then keep these notBigs in line while they put her on the block . . better than pr0n!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 26, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Those are some sweet e-lifts



Thanx knig, but not nearly as impressive as yur e-bench! 

I think I'm gonna have to go back to pinning 400mg tren & 750mg test once a week.  I been sweating buckets at nite and having sleep issues.  I guess 500mg E5D was the magic # for me to feel the sides.  This shit's got me nearly shredded @ 245.  

Werd ^ on the dbol Capn'.  When I was hittin the a-bombs, my melon felt like it was gonna splode all the time  Fukkin fierce melon aches and acid reflux all day.  I couldn't get off that shit fast enough.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 26, 2010)

Saney said:


> LOL @ Geared Jesus, i think he is 5'9.. i believe you're 6'1.
> 
> But dayday is 5'3?? LMFAO!!!!!!!



Gotta be some reason why he's only banged one chick @ like 25yrs old.  Still you'd think there'd be at least one broad in his trailer park who'd find him desirable.


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2010)

Gonna head over to Capn's Cabin and do a shot


You kniggs need a vike............shootin' em out to only ct'ers on Gear


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Gonna head over to Capn's Cabin and do a shot
> 
> 
> You kniggs need a vike............shootin' em out to only ct'ers on Gear



Sure!  That oughtta go good with a natty.


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sure! That oughtta go good with a natty.


 

You freakin' kiddin' me..........A Vike is beautiful wit a Natty


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2010)

Do oral Gears count?? And my ex gf from 8 years ago just sent me bomb pics, nude, with her face in it lol

I wanna smash!!!


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2010)

Saney said:


> Do oral Gears count?? And my ex gf from 8 years ago just sent me bomb pics, nude, with her face in it lol
> 
> I wanna smash!!!


 
Pics or it didn't happen..........jcar needs some LHJO material


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2010)

fuck jcar.... He don't need LHJO material, he needs a Turkey Sub.

And I have the pics, but I need to blurr the face on a public forum.

I'll send it to Roids though


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2010)

You're not gonna send it to your Porto Rican butt buddy


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2010)

Well I could, but he doesn't like ex fat chicks. He likes'em dark

But i'll just blur the face and show ya'll..

I'm about to send it to Roids now


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 27, 2010)

The entire CT is hereby reprimanded for allowing the CT to end up on the 2nd page of the "Anything Goes" section.  This is a serious infraction.  Those who didn't post anything depraved enough to evoke a response for 9+ hrs are now on CT probation!  Fags!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2010)

JFC! it's that fag indian spammer getting his post count up so he can PM: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/58381.html

negg the that curry-sniffing gob swallower!


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> negg the that curry-sniffing gob swallower!



LMFAO @ The Capt'n


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)

YouTube Video
















Guess who the Middle Man is?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 27, 2010)

Fuck me? no fuck you ya sorry fat fuck your not a troll your a fucking cock goblin whiney ass bitch. You dont even know how to troll mutherfucker. So why dont you do the CT a favor and go fall on an axe face first preferably it could only improve that fucked up cumdumpster you call a mouth .Troll.....LOLOLOLOL your a whiny cunt bitch not a troll get it right and I'm still waiting on that samich cunt


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)

Apparently, some people don't know when they've overstayed their welcome.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 27, 2010)

Saney said:


> Apparently, some people don't know when they've overstayed their welcome.


 Thats all you got Troll? come the fuck on your a disgrace now go kill yourself please


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)

I find it hard to respect little people. I think you should go hang out at the Five Guys "after party"


----------



## jcar1016 (May 27, 2010)

View attachment 27450You will never haunt anyone again Chris


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Kathybird (May 27, 2010)

Wow.  Saney, I think you're confused.  That pic of your ex-fat GF?  It's a dude.


... might explain some things.


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)

What pic?


----------



## mooch2321 (May 27, 2010)

Saney said:


> I find it hard to respect little people. I think you should go hang out at the Five Guys "after party"


 
what about frodo?  you got to send that dude some props?  i mean he did save the world and all?




Kathybird said:


> Wow. Saney, I think you're confused. That pic of your ex-fat GF? It's a dude.
> 
> 
> ... might explain some things.


 
hehehe


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 27, 2010)

I gotta weigh in on the DayDay issue.  he's def. the most jacked of anyone here.  I credit this to his Navy SEAL training.  Errbody knows he was all set to become a SEAL and had passed all their entrance tests before his arrest screwed it up.

BTW, gonna post up and updated pic showing the results of the cut so far and the tan progress.  Not quite where I wanna be as far as leanness just yet, but there's signs of the beginning of abs there.  Stomach has always been my hardest area, esp. into the 30's, but I'm starting to get there.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (May 27, 2010)

Damn this thread sucks...


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## sprayherup (May 27, 2010)

Too much LHJO?


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Too much LHJO?



No. That is a direct result from BeaOxyAlanine Bicep Injection.


GICH


----------



## bigdavetom (May 27, 2010)

lol a clean vid for the clean forum lol
YouTube - Veronica Zemanova, todo un s??­mbolo


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2010)

that is so fucking lame. This here Thread is all about nasty scat-eating fist- whores you Hugh Grant's cock-sucking hemaphridite!


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 27, 2010)

Damn fudge packing prostate pokers!  I bet you're all blowing that curry sniffing starfish licker instead of posting in here.  Disgraceful!

Time to commandeer some fucking Gears, Merlot, AFGOO, RPM and LHJO to get this thread back on track. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Kathybird (May 27, 2010)

OK how 'bout this for a topic:  anybody ever SFW on oxy?


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)

Anyone ever SFW with a butt plug in?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2010)

we may have to vote on Josh's new-found leanness . . does he get to hang in the CT or GTFO to The Fat Corner again?


----------



## Kathybird (May 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> yes after a wisdom tooth extraction. go light is all ill say.



uuuhhh... too late.


----------



## Kathybird (May 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> kathy has. with nip clamps on too.



No, but I went running a day after breast surgery.  Does that count?


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2010)

what is SFW?


----------



## Tesla (May 27, 2010)

JFC!!!!.....I leave for the day and this is what happens........No more BS........I'm putting an end to this fatness and gay shit........


You don't think I will smart guys....just fucking try me MF'ers......No more fucking around........If you can't talk about LHJO, AFGOO, Merlot, AP, Milfs, Gilfs, SFW, Saneys fat gf's, and Vikes then GTFO!!!!!!

The Enforcer has spoken........


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 27, 2010)

I wasn't even phased by the gayness of any other posts after seeing saney's gay pr0n pic.  Never thought I'd see the day when anyone posted hardcore gay pron in the CT!  Is the gulag still open?


----------



## Tesla (May 27, 2010)

Roids you are my Deputy.........go get the keys to the Gulag and toss 'em over here........Time to put the hammer down


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2010)

sissy fucking whiteboy?


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2010)

sperm funneling whale?


----------



## Tesla (May 27, 2010)

I don't wanna have to toss LW in the gulag........maybe she can make it up to us


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2010)

skinny fucking wimp?


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2010)

SFW = Smashing Fucking Weights

pays to save old emails....
and why the hell would one do this with an anal plug in? there was a vid years ago on one of those gore sites where a guy was lifting heavy and his asshole blew out the wrong way. his o ring totally came undone. 

my plugs are very fancy glass ones i suggest if some fool tries this they use a rubber plug or you'll have glass shrapnel in your ankles if you lift too heavy.


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)

I fuck whales? wtf?  This one i'm trying to smash now isn't too big. a little chubby, but not huge at all.

LHJO during a stationary bike? Pretty sweet. I used to have a thing for masturbating in the "Time Out Room" back in the retarded school days.

But at least we are allowed to talk about my fat g/f's.. 

Right now i'm watching something on Discovery Health about conjoined twins.. pretty nasty, I wonder how AP would be with one of them.. And, i've never seen a fat conjoined twin, so it's possible even they would turn me down.. and If I could get one to fuck me, would that be considered a 3-sum?


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2010)

theres a porn with some famous porn dude that starts with him working out and it's so stupid. he's so not a bb. 

Nina Hartley and Peter North from the 90s

i think he's got 12 pounds on there.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i have JO'd while doing cardio before (stationary bike)



How is this?  I don't even...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i have JO'd while doing cardio before (stationary bike) so i believe anything is possible


 
 . .  on one of those stepper machines would be cool


----------



## Tesla (May 27, 2010)

Supp Corn connoisseurs...........Tilapia Fillet down the hatch........Rip of Snow Point Frost ..... done.......glass of merlot in hand.....check......Milfie forgetting to pick up her Klonopin......nice........me poppin a vike right now........even nicer......


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)

Are you posting on this forum via Heaven?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2010)

looks like some chubby fat cunt with a painted on ab


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 27, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> theres a porn with some famous porn dude that starts with him working out and it's so stupid. he's so not a bb.
> 
> Nina Hartley and Peter North from the 90s
> 
> i think he's got 12 pounds on there.




North was pretty jacked back in the day.  Even if he wasn't he gets an all time pass for his legendary facials.  Dude was a fucking super soaker!


----------



## Tesla (May 27, 2010)

Full on CT foul........I forgot to tell you Milfie and I were sitting on da balcony the other night and says "can I ask you a personal question"......I said "of course".........she says " whattya think about anal"......I said "I'm for it".......she said "good, that's the response I was looking for".....

Looks like Starfish stabbin' is in the near future


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2010)

sweet deal, and this time you'll be the Giver!


----------



## Tesla (May 27, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> sweet deal, and this time you'll be the Giver!


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> saney wtf is that in your avy???



It's my super Lean abs.. Even the guys at my gang bangs are starting to look at me funny


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 28, 2010)

Saney said:


> It's my super Lean abs.. Even the guys at my gang bangs are starting to look at me funny


 
Saney, when are you gonna show yours off?  Word on the street is the low carb Hot Dog Diet is all the rage this year.


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2010)

so you gonna post em up Susan?


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:
			
		

> so you gonna post em up Susan?



Post updated pics of myself? I thought I did that a few days ago


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2010)

I just got fucking Cheerio dust in my eye..


----------



## bigdavetom (May 28, 2010)

ouch lol


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2010)

I was eating Cheerios out of a bowl like a dog, read something on FB, laughed, and fucking crap shot right in my eye.. 

And a party with a buncha bitches was just fucking canceled... Great, another night doing NOTHING!


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2010)

Well, she can give me a Mud facial, then I'll give her a facial later that night!


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Saney (May 28, 2010)

232lbs! 2 more until I update!


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2010)

I was doing some, but i had a few drunken nights, and i banged my knee and shin up pretty bad.. so I ain't doing shit until thats better.


----------



## sprayherup (May 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Full on CT foul........I forgot to tell you Milfie and I were sitting on da balcony the other night and says "can I ask you a personal question"......I said "of course".........she says " whattya think about anal"......I said "I'm for it".......she said "good, that's the response I was looking for".....
> 
> Looks like Starfish stabbin' is in the near future


 
LOL she wants to penetrate you and you're gonna let her


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2010)

"Al, if you don't let me fuck you in the ass, i'm leaving you and telling all the women at the pool that you shoot blanks"


----------



## sprayherup (May 28, 2010)

She's picking up the percs or vikes or whatever the fuck the drug of the week is to knock him out and anal rape him. Then post pictures of said anal rape online.


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2010)

I have a friend who resembles him alot.

Anyhow, i just downloaded some Texting app for my iPod with a free number. So i'm texting all these ex fat girls i used to talk to and talkin all kinds of shit lol

Your Next Jesus!


----------



## independent (May 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Full on CT foul........I forgot to tell you Milfie and I were sitting on da balcony the other night and says "can I ask you a personal question"......I said "of course".........she says " whattya think about anal"......I said "I'm for it".......she said "good, that's the response I was looking for".....
> 
> Looks like Starfish stabbin' is in the near future



I cant believe you didnt ask before she did. NEGGED!!!!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 28, 2010)

Saney said:


> I was eating Cheerios out of a bowl like a dog, read something on FB, laughed, and fucking crap shot right in my eye..
> 
> And a party with a buncha bitches was just fucking canceled... Great, another night doing NOTHING!



 I'm sure it's not the worst thing ever shot in your eye and surely burns less.  I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2010)

You would know right? Mr. Gang Bang


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 28, 2010)

Goddamn saney!  If that's you in your new avy pic, you sure as shit let yerself go.  

In other nuze, time to go SFW then SFGilf!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 28, 2010)

Saney said:


> You would know right? Mr. Gang Bang



I suppose it's more fun doing whales.  The sperm funneling variety or otherwise.


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Goddamn saney!  If that's you in your new avy pic, you sure as shit let yerself go.



totally, i've been slacking big time. Eat out at the Golden Arches or Five guys or Taco bell or Mexican Pimp Daddy Rims diner.. It's starting to catch up to me.

One of the guys from my gang bang crowd is starting to take a liking to my Lean'ness and Rim's and is willing to pay for my liposuction operation.

Good luck with SFGilf!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 28, 2010)

Saney said:


> totally, i've been slacking big time. Eat out at the Golden Arches or Five guys or Taco bell or Mexican Pimp Daddy Rims diner.. It's starting to catch up to me.
> 
> One of the guys from my gang bang crowd is starting to take a liking to my Lean'ness and Rim's and is willing to pay for my liposuction operation.
> 
> Good luck with SFGilf!!




Wait....your parents still don't feed you?  My bad.  I just assumed since you were a grown man still living with your parents that they went ahead and let you ride the gravy train without restrictions.  having to pay for your own meals makes you less of a leach.  My apologies.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 28, 2010)

Whats up with S's abs?


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 28, 2010)

Saney said:


> totally, i've been slacking big time. Eat out at the Golden Arches or Five guys or Taco bell or Mexican Pimp Daddy Rims diner.. It's starting to catch up to me.
> 
> One of the guys from my gang bang crowd is starting to take a liking to my Lean'ness and Rim's and is willing to pay for my liposuction operation.
> 
> Good luck with SFGilf!!




He likes your rims?  Didn't know you were tossing salad these days.  That's kinky!


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> He likes your rims?  Didn't know you were tossing salad these days.  That's kinky!



I hate to say it, but when all that peer pressure sets in, you just become helpless and lick every brown eye until you get what ya want.. And he promised me a role in a porno if i keep up the good work


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2010)

"If you dont STFU Im gonna fuck your mouth until you do?"


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2010)




----------



## proffrank (May 28, 2010)

WTF??? to you all!!!


----------



## Buzzard (May 28, 2010)

Profrank saved the CT.

GYCH


----------



## cc-10 (May 28, 2010)

to many  not bigs


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 28, 2010)

proffrank said:


> WTF??? to you all!!!



RIP: Sentence structure


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 29, 2010)

proffrank said:


> WTF??? to you all!!!



Good to have you back Pitman!!! 

Anyhoo, another late Friday nite, another Gilf AP session.  I musta dropped 8 litres in that snatch 2nite.  But, my bill at the Dego restaurant came to fukkin $86 by the time I left the gotdamn tip!  Fukkin knock'd me outta my chair.  Felt like I'd been raped.  The friggin lasagna was good, but it shoulda made me cum in my shorts at them prices.  I can't complain tho.  She surprised me with 2 pairs of boxer shorts and Brooks Bros shirt for my b'day, then a linen shirt from Saks outta nowhere when I got back from the beach.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2010)

lol, being showered with gifts is what GILFs do . . haha, good work roids!

Been a good week for AP, got this random come around Thu night, then this tidy chick I hear from time to time drops me a txt.

Instead of dropping the vitC, I crack open the V and drop 5ml . . that shit is the mad notes! I went around a punished this chick for a good two hours . . then I emptied her fridge of food. . I got AP options tonight, Im not really into it but this V is giving crazy wood, be a shame to have to LHJO with it . . fuck the C, V-ing it all the way!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 29, 2010)

Werd yo!  I've often wondered if V would a better choice.  I've never tried Viagra, but I've heard the wood is insane.  Yet, 1.25ml of the VitC gives me insane wood and I can go for a 2nd round if I'm not too wore out or drunk.  The thing I like about it is it lasts, so there's no time crunch.  I started to go for a round 2 2nite, but I just wasn't up to it since it was 2:00am.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2010)

roids Im finding the vitC unreliable . . dunno if it's bc it's research grade, but the V is fkg crazy, it's like the fishstick has a mind of it's own!

 . .  at that last Sten sale I picked up some more V, plus 40mg of GHRP-6 tide's for like $50!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 29, 2010)

I got my VitC from chemone and it's some good shit.  In fact, I've been on the same bottle for a year (I've used more since separating from the bitch than when we were 2gether).  You may just have some weak C.  Cuz this shit gives me diamond cutting wood.  I take 1.25ml, but most of the time, if I'm not drinking, .5ml works well.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2010)

Yeah dude, it's just inconsistant results . . Sometimes it's mad wood with the quick reload, other times it like taking nothing at all  1ml, 2ml . . IDK . . do you think you can build resistance to it?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 29, 2010)

I keep tellin' you guys it's the research thing.  Script C is insane where research is hit or miss.  Research V or Levitra seems pretty good though.  I've never tried w/ Chemone but I've priced them before and they seemed expensive.  Sten and IR are really cheap but seem a bit underdosed.  If I'm serious, I overdose it just to be safe and give myself a few hrs lead time w/ C.

I had a good week too.  GF is out of town til tomorrow morning so I went on a bit of a rampage.  1st was a black chick I was supposed to hit several yrs ago but things didn't line up for it til now.  I was sufficiently medicated w/ a C/Levitra combo and it was a good recipe since I was able to go like a champ.

Best part was she brought steaks over and bbq'd them for me.  I felt like Alphonse Midwest.  Next day I punished some bitch from OBC.  She was a serious freak.  Took it in the ass, did A2M, even blew my buddy Tim who I called in for the event.  He's the same guy that brought over the hot black chick about a yr ago, so I owed him one.  Funniest shit was I took a bunch of pics and a vid w/ her blackberry...saved one of the pics as her wallpaper, so if someone happens to see her phone before she realizes, she'll have some explaining to do.  She lives w/ her parents, so there's all kinds of chances.

Lastly, nailed a married chick that I'd been flirting w/ for a couple yrs.  She and her hubby recently split and she'd been wanting me to come by and hit it.  I held out til she promised to swallow, witch she did twice.  We didn't have a lotta time since the hubby was coming to pick up their 2 kids.  I pulled out of the driveway as he was coming down the street so he saw my ass leaving at like 11 or so pm...that had to sting 

Tonight, nothing was lining up, wasted a dose of Lev expecting something to happen.  A number of regulars were all busy, not in the mood, or just plain didn't answer texts.  Ruined my roll!  Too bad I don't have a few more days to keep things goin.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2010)

What is it with you chubby guys and BestFriendsTim???


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 29, 2010)

Rest assured, the Tim I know gets approximately 1000% more tail than BFT.  I would be willing to bet Saney's parents' house (where he lives) on it.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2010)

you guys give the double Dutch Rudder? It's not technically gay ya'll


----------



## Saney (May 29, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 29, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you guys give the double Dutch Rudder? It's not technically gay ya'll




Not familiar w/ that one.  Is it like the double dutch bus?  It's the double dutch bus comin down the street, movin pretty fast so kinda shuffle yo' feet...


----------



## Saney (May 29, 2010)

hows your weight loss coming Joshy?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 29, 2010)

Saney said:


> hows your weight loss coming Joshy?



Haven't weighed in today but I hit 50 mins of cardio on the elliptical at around 120 bpm.  Sweated up a storm but endurance was pretty good for it.  Added a querciten/resveratrol complex I picked up pretty cheap a couple weeks ago.  I was checking out a couple of studies that point to querc/res combo killing fat cells.  Grabbed some dirt cheap on clearance so I threw it into the mix.  Querc is supposed to increase cardio stamina alone, anyway.

That pool opened today and I haven't been yet since i had to pick the gf up from the airport.  Didn't look crowded at all.  Weather is awesome though.  Good thing because I'm going to an outdoor concert tonight at a really sweet venue but it sucks ass when it rains, no refunds.  Earth, Wind and Fire is playing tonight.  Kickin' it old school!


----------



## Saney (May 29, 2010)

Well what were u last time u weighed in?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 29, 2010)

Saney said:


> Well what were u last time u weighed in?



236.6 as of just now.  From the reviews I've been reading on Animal Cuts, the results start showing most in the last of the three weeks.  I'm about a week and a half into using it w/ Bronkaid, so maybe in the next week or so things will kick up a notch.

Been doin' three softgels a day of sesamin and ordered some more so I'm gonna up that to 4 a day and see if it makes a diff.  i also ordered some 20% coleus forskholi.  Planning to run that w/ clen once Animal Cuts runs out, since AC already contains it.  CF is pretty good stuff for losing fat and maintaining LBM when dieting, so hope that helps.  

All this stuff was free, aside from the clen and Bronkaid.  Nutra gave me that mistaken credit of 80some bucks and I bought the sesamin and CF w/ it.  Won the Animal Cuts in a contest over at BN.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> SFW = Smashing Fucking Weights
> 
> pays to save old emails....
> and why the hell would one do this with an anal plug in? there was a vid years ago on one of those gore sites where a guy was lifting heavy and his asshole blew out the wrong way. *his o ring totally came undone*.
> ...




Weightlifter

you probably do not want to look.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 29, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> Weightlifter
> 
> you probably do not want to look.



Have you seen the 1 guy 1 cup video where the guy puts a drinking glass up his ass?  I'm not squeamish, but it was difficult for me to watch.


----------



## Saney (May 29, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Have you seen the 1 guy 1 cup video where the guy puts a drinking glass up his ass?  I'm not squeamish, but it was difficult for me to watch.



I've seen it, its pretty awesome when combined with LHJO

And congrats on you weighing 236.6 I weighed 230.8 this morning. 

I was looking at how fat I am, and was thinking that i'm gonna have to lose more than another 10lbs to look good.. So now i'm shooting for at least 215


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Have you seen the 1 guy 1 cup video where the guy puts a drinking glass up his ass?  I'm not squeamish, but it was difficult for me to watch.



  nope and i don't want to. i don't look at stuff like i used to... curiosity isn't such a great thing sometimes.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2010)

Saney said:


> I've seen it, its pretty awesome when combined with LHJO
> 
> And congrats on you weighing 236.6 I weighed 230.8 this morning.
> 
> I was looking at how fat I am, and was thinking that i'm gonna have to lose more than another 10lbs to look good.. So now i'm shooting for at least 215




if you download torrents you can't find a lot of bb nutrition books on pirate bay, if not a rapidshare search will turn up some good ones. ud2 and all that.


----------



## bigdavetom (May 29, 2010)

time for a


----------



## cc-10 (May 29, 2010)

gonna plow some slut


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2010)

good shit cc . . make sure you wipe your dick on the curtains


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> if you download torrents you can't find a lot of bb nutrition books on pirate bay, if not a rapidshare search will turn up some good ones. ud2 and all that.


 
if you join up as an elite member on IM, you get all of those for free, included Gears Encyclopedias


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 29, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> if you join up as an elite member on IM, you get all of those for free, included Gears Encyclopedias


 maybe i'll join when my welfare check gets here..do u know if he takes food stamps...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2010)

The Situation said:


> maybe i'll join when my welfare check gets here..do u know if he takes food stamps...


 
if you'll give him a reach-around, anything's possible


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 29, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> if you'll give him a reach-around, anything's possible


 HMMMMm

if i get free gears FDA approved i will


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2010)

The Situation said:


> HMMMMm
> 
> if i get free gears FDA approved i will


 
well that's what saney did, hence the signature. 

. .Problem is he's way too much of a little bitch to pin gears, yet another reason why remain fat, undesirable and never gain entry to DRSE


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (May 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> YouTube Video


 






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2010)

lol, i don't think it matters how many times i see those chepelle videos, I just lmfao every time


----------



## Tesla (May 30, 2010)

Saney said:


> lol, i don't think it matters how many times i see those chepelle videos, I just lmfao every time


 

Werd!!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 30, 2010)

Supp niggers!  Got some good gilf action last nite.  Actually let me go doggie this time.  Kinda neat.  Busted two nuts insider.  I was a lil worried cuz I forgot to take my vitC, but no problems.  Looks like the gears did the job 4 me.  I'm wore out after all this AP and staying up l8.  Gotta take it easy 2day.

Gears!


----------



## Tesla (May 30, 2010)

This new Milfie is wearing me out.......we stayed up all night Fri. night partying and AP.......then AP all day yesterday with sum pool time mixed in.......This chick is gonna kill me........She said she thinks about AP all day everyday......Milfie is approaching 30 and I guess this is her time for peak AP.........She was using sum purple vibrator on her clit while I was mowing her box yesterday........she fucking came all over me.......I think she wants anal today cuz her and her friend were talking about it yesterday right in front of me......I was all shy and shit acting like it was perverted and I was sum kinda Saint or sum10


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 30, 2010)

I saw Chapelle live in '04.  Great show.  Speaking of, Earth, Wind and Fire was incredible last night.  Phillip Bailey hasn't lost a thing as far as having incredible vocal range, energy, etc.  i dunno how old those guys are but they said they've been together for 40 yrs.

Roids, you're becoming Alphonse w/ all these creampies.  Father's Day is fast approaching!  Where should we send the gear gifts?  Saney placed an order he's not using, so he's offered to split it up between the two of you.  Hell of a guy!


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2010)

SWEET action there Gents! Ya'lls be smashing those Milf/Gilfs into submission!

I got a date tonight with the blonde! I'm not sure whats going on yet tonight, but i'm hoping to maybe cop a feel or sum10. She's gonna probably end up making me wait for AP.. I ain't Roids; I won't be spending 89$ Golden Corral dates.. that bitch better be happy with a Ham'n Cheese.


"knock knock knock, you got the rent?"
"it's not even due yet; it's the tenth"
"COME ON I NEED IT"


----------



## Iron Lungz (May 30, 2010)

Hey fuckers! I am finally back from the sand (border of hell)! Man oh man, do I have some damn stories to share with you all. First, I am officially Retired; secondly, I am contracted with the Homeland Security to oversee training for Spec-Operations on the border. Basically, my job allows me to put my foot in some illegal's ass. 

Okay, once I get accumulated back here at home, I will make it a mission to share a shit-ton of stuff with you guys. 

And so it begins... the second coming of Iron. I am sorry if some of you have emailed me over the past several months with no response. I could only get a few web-sites up with the Web-Line System we are running along the sand-sewer (border). I will be speaking with everyone in the up-and-coming weeks.


----------



## country1911 (May 30, 2010)

Well holy shit, welcome back!


----------



## Iron Lungz (May 30, 2010)

Thanks my man!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 30, 2010)

*FREE Sobe Life Water*

FREE SoBe Lifewater at Target Stores B&M - SlickDeals.net Forums

GICH

I'm planning on getting tons of it today.


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2010)

niagaraballs said:
			
		

> free sobe lifewater at target stores b&m - slickdeals.net forums
> 
> gich
> 
> i'm planning on getting tons of it today.




lmfao


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 30, 2010)

Saney said:


> lmfao



Free > paying and I'd rather have a free zero calorie drink w/ added anti-oxidants and B vitamins than free plain water.  Can't beat this deal.  We need to drink tons of water and plain gets old.


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2010)

I'm not laughing about not paying for something.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2010)

Iron Lungz said:


> Hey fuckers! I am finally back from the sand (border of hell)! Man oh man, do I have some damn stories to share with you all. First, I am officially Retired; secondly, I am contracted with the Homeland Security to oversee training for Spec-Operations on the border. Basically, my job allows me to put my foot in some illegal's ass.
> 
> Okay, once I get accumulated back here at home, I will make it a mission to share a shit-ton of stuff with you guys.
> 
> And so it begins... the second coming of Iron. I am sorry if some of you have emailed me over the past several months with no response. I could only get a few web-sites up with the Web-Line System we are running along the sand-sewer (border). I will be speaking with everyone in the up-and-coming weeks.


 
hey wb iron mate, good to see you back . . . can't wait to hear about the camel AP stories


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 30, 2010)

And we need pic of said camel AP stories!  Remember the first rule.  If this is your first visit to the CT, you must share a story of perversion and/or moral depravity!  

GYCH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 30, 2010)

Took my boyz to the gilfs pad 2nite to cook out.  Almost had to beat my 5yo for smackin gilf on the ass on about 3 diff occasions.  To top it off, we're sitting at the table and he laughs ad says "Fritz (her dog) is lickin' my weiner!"  I was all like "Say what!!!!"  So he says "I mean Fritz is lickin' my pants."  My 7yo is all mannerly and proper and shit, but the other says and does WTF pops into his head.  Don't know WTF he gets that shit from.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> And we need pic of said camel AP stories! Remember the first rule. If this is your first visit to the CT, you must share a story of perversion and/or moral depravity!
> 
> GYCH!


 

lol roids, Iron is old skool DRSE from AM!


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2010)

Screw AM!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 30, 2010)

Werd! I remember Fin.  He was on his way to an official DRSE title back in the day.  I repped the cat already and said we're waiting for them sand-sewer/camel AP stories.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2010)

werd! it's time to go spam those fags . .  Saney, if you want to earn DRSE membership here's your chance . . . you need to hook up with Dr D in the Prayer thread!


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:
			
		

> werd! it's time to go spam those fags . .  Saney, if you want to earn DRSE membership here's your chance . . . you need to hook up with Dr D in the Prayer thread!




What prayer thread? Link me


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 30, 2010)

Saney said:


> What prayer thread? Link me



Alls you gotta do is get a new membership (as a chick) and start tossin around some Jesus talk in the "prayer request thread".  Grab a bible and quote some scripture, post up some hot looking chick pics, and flirt with Dr.D.  Send him some nudes also (of a chick).  He'll fall in love with ya.  Then you'll have earnt your DRSE stripes!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2010)

yeah, and keep an eye out for Darth Gears


----------



## lindapolack (May 30, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hello all! You don't know us yet, but in due time, you will grow to love us - guaranteed! Here's a thread for like-minded reprobates to share stories of moral depravity.
> 
> GICH!




Hey ! great post ! much love! keep me posted!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 31, 2010)

Grabbed 20 bottles of Life Water earlier.  All the coupons worked fine.  The stuff has pretty good stats as far as containing b vitamins, e, herbs, etc.  Haven't tasted any of them yet but the various flavors sound interesting.

Ran into some friends at target, ended up hitting happy hr. with them and then the casino.  i ended up down 30 but the gf was up like 220.  Not a bad night.

Funny story about a guy that just can't win.  One of their friends that i met out at a bar w/ them last night has been seeing some new girl...after 4 dates he hadn't yet hit it...the 4th being them going to a sex toy party.  i have no idea how anyone would be able to NOT close the deal after an event like that.  That would be the ultimate ice breaker for bringing up the subject.

So, he was going to be at the casino tonight w/ this girl.  I met her briefly, not hot, but probably hittable.  So, this bitch has just TWO drinks and gets all sloppy.  She tells him she's gonna finally give it up tonight.  As they're heading over to whoever's place to do the deed...she fucking VOMITS all over him and his car interior!  Poor bastard still hasn't gotten any plus has a nasty car now.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2010)

vomiting is like automatic backdoor AP credits


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 31, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> vomiting is like automatic backdoor AP credits



Exactly what I was thinking.  She was already gonna let him hit it so now she should do something above and beyond to make up for it.  I've had a couple girls spit up a little due to deep throating but that was more of an ego boost than anything else.  Gotta love gagging them.


----------



## Iron Lungz (May 31, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> hey wb iron mate, good to see you back . . . can't wait to hear about the camel AP stories


 I was able to log in to AM while being downrange as Sam I Am. That fag Wyatt Earp banned be for making a comment about iForce. If you look in the Company Promotions Forum, you can see what I said to him. BUT, he did edit the really good stuff out... but of course.

Anyway, it is good to wake up in my own bed/home, that's for certain.


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/110073-every-order-receive-gift.html


----------



## Tesla (May 31, 2010)

Supp Mini-me's...........Nephew's graduation party last night......Woke up on the floor at my Sister's house this morning. 

My Sister's neighbor Milf was hittin' on me all night........My Sis banned me from trying AP her, cuz her Hubby was traveling on a business trip....It woulda been a slam dunk, but my Sis C-Blocked me........Hubby must be gone a lot or not giving her what she needs cuz she was ready for immediate AP........I shoulda just pulled her in thew bathroom for a quick hummer or sum10.........anyway......hungover as fuck and pounding a Bacardi and Coke for Brekky


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys quick question, If I can still make my stomach talk, does that mean i'm not Super Lean?


----------



## Tesla (May 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> damn it feels good to be the only jacked and desirable one in this thread.


----------



## Tesla (May 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> fuck, looks like i got some competition!


 
Sust and CyX3 has got me lean and jerked for the pool today.......tan is very nice too......so yeah, GJ.........there's a new sherriff in town


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2010)

Just watched that movie "Bigger Stronger Faster" pretty good. I WANNA DO STEROIDS!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I havent abused yohimbine in a while. I may need to scoop some up. It really helps get that sticky lower ab fat, at least in my experiences. Only works if your insulin levels are super low.


 There is also alot of evidence that shows Yohimbe works wonders as a transdermal "spot fat burner". One of a very few that can do this with any degree of consistancy. Good shit but you have to make your own poultice wit it since they dont comercial prepare it any more


----------



## jcar1016 (May 31, 2010)

Saney said:


> Just watched that movie "Bigger Stronger Faster" pretty good. I WANNA DO STEROIDS!


 Yes you want to but wont. The only thing that will every penetrate your glutes is a hard cock. Just sayin


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2010)

LOL

Come on now.. I'm trying to lose my fatness first.. Me and my buddy Hollywood talked, and i'm one fat ugly POS with no female friends.. i don't even workout. I suck my gut in when I take all my pics so I can compare myself to Five Guys Josh. I need fucking stomach surgery and Lipo to save me.

But I plan on using them in the near future.. where Can I score some Antibiotics?


----------



## Tesla (May 31, 2010)

Saney said:


> I suck my gut in when I take all my pics so I can compare myself to Five Guys Josh. ?


 
This obsession with Josh has got to stop.........beginning with an Avy change.


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2010)

I agree. 

So enforcer of the DRSE, what shall I talk about from now on if not Joshy? and what should my new Avy be?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> damn it feels good to be the only jacked and desirable one in this thread.
> 
> Buncha fatsos, non -bigs and seniors if you fuckin ask me....


 
werd! 233lb dry this morn, 308lb on the squats for reps - fuck all you unjacked non-desirable notBigs!

BPs a little too high for dbol, maybe next week.

Gears!


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2010)

Stop putting it off and just suck it down like if you had a Coupon for a fry King Sized Five Guys Meal


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2010)

STFU and take you own advice you non-pinning fat little bitch!

I'll be taking placebo and gangbang advice from Josh before even entertaining the thought of listening to your notBig girly squeals !


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2010)

LOL


----------



## cc-10 (May 31, 2010)

not big central


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2010)

Don't be hate'in on my Paint on Abs.. Do you have any idea how many gang bangs it took to get this amazing physique? huh? Fucking answer me damnit!


----------



## Tesla (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Saney (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (May 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> worst. enforcer. ever


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 31, 2010)

Sup starfish stabbers!  Nice weekend of AP and cookin on da Q.  Chillin wid some natty right now.  Dig this.  May actually send the ole lady the Final papers in the next coupla weeks!


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2010)

U ain't sending shit


----------



## Tesla (May 31, 2010)

New York Steak and corn on da cobb on da Q..........


Mud Hole Manicurists, da whole lott of ya, to say the least


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 31, 2010)

Saney said:


> U ain't sending shit



Nah knig, it's cummin.  It ain't gonna be pretty, but it's a'comin.  Can't put it off no longer!


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2010)

Lol burger greese.. Remember how I eat at Five Guys? 

And even when I'm not sucking my gut in, the shorts are ok.. Elastic


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:
			
		

> Nah knig, it's cummin.  It ain't gonna be pretty, but it's a'comin.  Can't put it off no longer!




So what are ur wifes parents gonna do when they find out?? U live with them correct?


----------



## Tesla (May 31, 2010)

Sending Roids a couple Natty Ices on da house.......enjoy my brutha and let us CT'ers know if you need anything else.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 31, 2010)

Took advantage of the Sten Buy 1, get 2 sale on some vit v.  Have a few c's sittin' around from before, but this will be nice for impromptu sessions.  i think the v kicks in a lot quicker for me than c.  Anyone else grab anything?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 31, 2010)

Saney said:


> So what are ur wifes parents gonna do when they find out?? U live with them correct?



I thought it was his own folks.  But he did say the kids had met the gilf.  Personally, I wouldn't risk them opening their yaps to the wife.  If she got wind of it, you can get divorced for infidelity and potentially fucked over pretty bad in court.


----------



## Tesla (May 31, 2010)

Pipe-rips round da house.


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2010)

I can't fucking sleep!


----------



## cc-10 (May 31, 2010)

geared moses was pissing me off today in the gym. He was spotting me on squats and kept spitting copenhagen all over my back. That son of a bitch!


----------



## Tesla (May 31, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> He was spotting me on squats


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2010)

HcG is the shit! 

I asked Milfie when she was sucking on the sack last whether they had shrunk . . she mumbled sum10, sounded like 'not at all' to me. . .


----------



## Tesla (May 31, 2010)

Who cares about da nut-sack..........it's da cock dat gives 'em satisfaction...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2010)

lol Pony's got no balls left   . .  you can't beat a handsome pair o' nutz


----------



## Tesla (Jun 1, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> lol Pony's got no balls left  . . you can't beat a handsome pair o' nutz


 
My sack is actually good..... got HCG and Clomid if need be, but da sack is fine now.....was withered temporarily, but came back nice with Adex and daily "c".........was just makin' a point dat da sack is over-rated by most......it's da hard cock dat Milfies crave


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 1, 2010)

Has Saney officially denounced his Flyers fanhood yet?  Looks like they're headed for an embarrassing sweep in the finals.  Another Philly championship choke.  The Flyers are the new Iggles.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2010)

Good news, ever since Sten Labs got their new website, they must have trashed all their files about who's banned and who's not.. 

Couldn't sleep last night for fucking shit.. Was texting Geared J last night while I was holding my cock, praying I would fall asleep. no homo, i just like holding my penis at night.

i feel like shit with only 4 1/2 hours of sleep.


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 1, 2010)

Met up with this chick Friday night. Good thing Sten's liquid C came that day. Loaded up a couple droppers full of it and went to her place and smashed it. I don't think the C kicked in 100% though. 

Saturday got bombed at a bbq, Sunday was a bit hungover but was still sporting mad wood from Friday's C dose. Had to LHJO twice not knowing that I'd meet up with an ex later that night. Downed like 3 eyedroppers of liq C and ended up AP her 3 times complete with spray. Busted 5 nuts in less than 24 hours and that liq C made me harder than titanium. It was almost painful. Destroyed that puss.


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2010)

Sweef! nothing beats destroying some ex pussy.. all that revenge built up in the cock!

I have a couple questions, What does it mean when my belly hangs lower than my penis? And, What should I do to fix it?


GYCH in Advance!


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2010)

Just got an email from Al's favorite Linky www.genxxlgear.com

40% off entire order until June 7th!


I'll be stocking up on my Ancilliaries!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 1, 2010)

Saney said:


> Just got an email from Al's favorite Linky www.genxxlgear.com
> 
> 40% off entire order until June 7th!
> 
> ...


 
Werd!!!!

Gonna load up on Test E


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2010)

Gich!


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 1, 2010)

Saney said:


> Sweef! nothing beats destroying some ex pussy.. all that revenge built up in the cock!
> 
> I have a couple questions, What does it mean when my belly hangs lower than my penis? And, What should I do to fix it?
> 
> ...


 
That shouldn't be a bad thing. It'll come in handy when you wake up with a massive boner and have to piss like a racehorse. Your gut should keep your dick down at a good angle to aim inside the toilet bowl.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2010)

lol that coming from a fat man.

My order from Sten came in today! it only cost me 15$ for the entire order! thats only because i'm i'm selling part of it to a friend.

and I took my first dose of T3 today! I'll become leaner than Josh if my life depends on it!


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 1, 2010)

Big boned! Get it right hillbilly!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 1, 2010)

Gonna clean out the Test and Tren that's for certain


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2010)

yea, its a good price on tren.. too bad i'm a poor nigger.

 Anyhow, my nurse friend "JUST" left my house and before she did, i told her that I wanted to give her a Mud Pack facial, but she argued and settled for me sucking on her tits for a lil while.. I would have gotten Anal and given her a facial, but her friend was waiting in the car.. oh well


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2010)

I just finished LHJO and i think i hurt my dick


----------



## Tesla (Jun 1, 2010)

Time for RHJO then..........it'll seem like a chick is jerkin' you


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 1, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Gonna clean out the Test and Tren that's for certain



You ca have the tren nig!  I'm thru with that shit.  That shit gets me cut as a mf'er, but I can't gain w8 for shit on it.  Just, leave some testE!  I'm gonna cruze for a while, then prolly hit up some deca to gain some mass.  

I can't really decide it I wanna go for vascular and lean or try to get a lil more bulky.  Years ago, I hit 262 and broke several PRs on lifts with deca.  Tren gets me back close to whre I was on strength, but nowhere near as massive.

BTW, if anyone wants some CJC-1295, pm me!  For some LHJO or backdoor AP, I might be willin' to let it go 4 a discount!  GICH!


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 1, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You ca have the tren nig! I'm thru with that shit. That shit gets me cut as a mf'er, but I can't gain w8 for shit on it. Just, leave some testE! I'm gonna cruze for a while, then prolly hit up some deca to gain some mass.
> 
> I can't really decide it I wanna go for vascular and lean or try to get a lil more bulky. Years ago, I hit 262 and broke several PRs on lifts with deca. Tren gets me back close to whre I was on strength, but nowhere near as massive.
> 
> BTW, if anyone wants some CJC-1295, pm me! For some LHJO or backdoor AP, I might be willin' to let it go 4 a discount! GICH!


 Roids I've ran Tren ace and NPP together before if your as experienced as you sound get some prami and go for it I dont suggest it to anyone but sounds like a nice combo for you.  You can put some serious shredded mass on yourself just pay attention to your body of coarse.  Truth is even tho I loved that cycle even with some Vit C your dicks dead period


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 1, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Roids I've ran Tren ace and NPP together before if your as experienced as you sound get some prami and go for it I dont suggest it to anyone but sounds like a nice combo for you.  You can put some serious shredded mass on yourself just pay attention to your body of coarse.  Truth is even tho I loved that cycle even with some Vit C your dicks dead period



Fuck that shit!  If it's gonna kill the wood, I don't think I'm gonna go there.  I'm sure if I could get 6000 cals in ED, I could prolly gain more mass with tren.  It's just hard to get that many cals in when yur on the go all day.  I'm still diggin the way I look on this cycle.  I just can't seem to get past low 240s.  I'd like to get up around 260, but if I can't AP, it won't be worth it at all.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2010)

deca is the shit! my BP's settled down some, Im hitting the dbol toms, just 20mg preWO to start with . .  got some 'tide on the way, 250lb for shizzle!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> omg 40% off?
> 
> How the fuck can i NOT order?
> 
> You fucks better not clean out all the Valtrex either : (



Werd!!! I may have a new source.


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2010)

Gears!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 1, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> deca is the shit! my BP's settled down some, Im hitting the dbol toms, just 20mg preWO to start with . .  got some 'tide on the way, 250lb for shizzle!



Werd!  That surprised me that you were past 230 after a fairly short time on yur cycle.  I wish I'd run deca this time arund.  Tren does cut you up nicely. The new gf (gilf) digs the abs tho, and the definition in that area on either side of the package, dunno what you call it.  But, she's diggin the definition and seems like it encourages her to gimme oral in the sack, so I can't complain too much.  But, I need to put on some mass, so I got some decca on the way now for after this cruise.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 2, 2010)

Pretty decent little mystery deal on wheycheap.com tonight for Allthewhey protein.  You can get any of like 4 diff flavors and either 2 or 5 lb. tubs.  Decent deal if you get a 2, excellent deal if you end up w/ a 5.  i ordered 3 and put in the notes that they should be nice when filling my order since I ordered the max...lol.  Never know, they might think it was a funny gesture and hook me up w/ three 5 pounders.  I'll post up what I get when the stuff arrives.

Went to the new pool today and was easily the jackedest and tannest, but there wasn't really much competition to speak of.  Everyone was either a scrawny not big or else fat.  A few of the female life guards were kinda hot, as were a few pool goers.  I was w/ the gf so didn't try to talk to any, but I'm sure I'll go alone some time and strike up a convo or two.

They have a couple mini water slides, a slide into the deep end and a lazy river.  Not too bad for what amounts to a neighborhood pool right by my place.  The old pool was a POS, so this is a mega upgrade from that.  I figure the lazy river will be a great way to tan, compared to laying out.


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2010)

lol


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2010)

There needs to be a Jewish kinda Coupon Smiley for Josh


http://www.comcast.net/video/protein-drink-dangers/1509942494/


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Its reasons like this we didnt talk 2 u for the whole year.



LMFAO.. I know right?

fucking Cock suckers can't take a JOKE!


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 2, 2010)

Saney said:


> There needs to be a Jewish kinda Coupon Smiley for Josh
> 
> 
> Protein Drink Dangers | News Videos | Comcast.net


 

i hate people like this...notice everyone shouting about the dangers of protein was fat


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2010)

If you watched that video, they said that Cytosport's Muscle Milk was TOXIC at 3 servings a day.. I thought that was crazy.. and few friends of mine (who don't workout) stopped using Cytosport because of that video lol

P.S. I'm having Lobster Dinner tonight with my boyfriend who lives about 12 hours away.


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 2, 2010)

Saney and Mooch I posted some wheel pics very sexy too so flame away after you lhjo homos


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone interested in getting into a money league for fantasy football?  The format will be different, very similar to the playoff challenge where you can only change players so many times.  There will be 42 franchises and a $500 pot for the winner at the end of the season.  About 10 franchises are already set up, so there's still room to get in.

It costs 20 to get in, not due until all 42 franchises are in place.  If you're interested, PM me your email addy and I'll have the commissioner email you a link to the league.


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2010)

How about you email me some Junk pictures. Since my Epi cycle is over, my estrogen levels are high and I'm gonna have to start upping my dose of cock ED.


GYCH!


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 2, 2010)

Junk pics sent


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> junk pics sent



gych!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 2, 2010)

Saney said:


> How about you email me some Junk pictures. Since my Epi cycle is over, my estrogen levels are high and I'm gonna have to start upping my dose of cock ED.
> 
> 
> GYCH!




I would but my camera is "in the shop"

SICH (Sorry I couldn't help)


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>



I think Al needs some Test E in his


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2010)

Just finished SFW with BFT! He accepted my Junk pics as an apology. Even his g/f approved of them!

We totally mixed the workout up today. Doing all sorts of odd exercises, though still good and seemed to be effected.

I stopped at Five Guys yesterday on my way home from a gang-bang, and saw some pimped out looking car with 22in rims and was like "that better not be who I think it is"


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 2, 2010)

I know Cap't. is generally down on the pre-mixed formulas, but what about the TTX400 blend on the GenXXL site?  It looks to have pretty close to the right ratio Geared mentioned of test to tren.  Both are enanthate so just one stick per week.  I would think this is a nice simple way to do a first cycle.  Opinions?  While the stuff is 40% off, I may want to grab some up for a future run.


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea, that combo shit is priced fucking right. Wish I had a JOB!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 2, 2010)

I was thinking a beginner could probably run it at like 1.5 ml. per week for around 7 weeks and get decent results.


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2010)

Roids said when using Enanthate, to do longer cycles.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 2, 2010)

You could always get a bottle of test e too and run the first thing for like 7, then continue on w/ just the test e.  A lot of ppl say not to run tren all that long, so you could potentially do this for 7 weeks then maybe test e along for another 5 or something, coming off altogether after 12 weeks, looking pretty desirable.


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2010)

Could, but the Clean Thread knows that you and I will never fucking do Injectables because we are fucking pussys. 

If Josh Does it, i'll spring for it also.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2010)

Saney, arent you getting free Gears from those W-P rapists?


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2010)

Hellz yeah! I'm just scared to pinn it.. maybe I should start selling it for cheap prices!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 2, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> Could, but the Clean Thread knows that you and I will never fucking do Injectables because we are fucking pussys.
> 
> If Josh Does it, i'll spring for it also.



True... GYCH

When does the genxxl sale end? I'm too lazy to open an account and look.

Again.... GYCH


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2010)

It ends June 7th


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 2, 2010)

I just thought I'd mention... The GP Vit V is the shizz. I took 1/2 (50mg) last nite at 6:30. Quick AP/spray session at about 10pm (planned on more a buncha bulsh). Anyhoo... Wake up at 6am and I'm have morning wood that literally wood not go down for an hour... And the the wood last night reminded me of the time I was 16... I could have used it for and engine stand.

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 2, 2010)

Saney said:


> Roids said when using Enanthate, to do longer cycles.



If you're gonna use any kind of an enanthate, whether it' test or tren, I'd got with 10 weeks minimum.  With that long ester, it's gonna take at least 2 weeks before you can even tell you're on any gears.  So, it'd be kind of a waste to do a 6-8 weeker IMO.  It's also gonna take at least 2 weeks to work its way outta your bloodstream after you come off.  Now, if you run test prop and tren acetate, you could def get good results from an 8 weeker since those esters have a half life of around 48 hrs, but you're gonna be pinning at least EOD.

You might wanna consider the shorter ester if it's your first cycle of real gears.  That way, if you start getting really bad sides and wanna come off, you don't have to wait 2-3 weeks for it to run its course.  Just my 2ccs.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 2, 2010)

Lesbians stella and sandra butterfly - XVIDEOS.COM

Sum10 for your LHJO tonigh.  Always been one of my faves.  GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Now, if you run test prop and tren acetate, you could def get good results from an 8 weeker since those esters have a half life of around 48 hrs, but you're gonna be pinning at least EOD.


 

I'm pinning E3D with Sust 325...........I was actually gonna go twice a week, but with the short esters I think E3D is working good for me......planning on 8 weeks doing 975mg/wk.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 2, 2010)

Werd.  With them short esters, I'd pin sust at least E3D.  I like to keep my esters the same so it all runs thru  me at the same time.  That's why I use either enanthate or prop.  

Gilf's comin back from cali manana.  We gonna get together tomorrow nite.  I'm hopin her daughter will be out o' the house.  Otherwise it's gonna be LHJO again.  Any good milf AP lately Al?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Any good milf AP lately Al?


 
Yeah......I actually hammered Milfie this afternoon.........I came home for lunch, she just got a phone call minutes earlier for a promotion at work, and we celebrated with a little afternoon delight. 

Her nickname for me is "muscles". Her Son of 12 even calls me that.....It's kinda embarrassing actually


----------



## cc-10 (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Is that an ironic nickname? Like calling a fat guy "slim"?


 



It just speaks the truth..........simple as that.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> No, i think theyre being sarcastic considering you arent big


 
I'm the jerkedest and tannest knigg at the pool.........don't think they're being sarcastic


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2010)

Nope, he's 12........why you being such a knob-squeeze??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2010)

supp small nutsack munchers? 

I dosed my dbol this morn . . been pounding food n water all day, short-tempered and sensitive nipples ahoy! 

GEARS!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Her nickname for me is "muscles". Her Son of 12 even calls me that.....It's kinda embarrassing actually





Richard Gears said:


> Is that an ironic nickname? Like calling a fat guy "slim"?





Ponyshow said:


> I'm the jerkedest and tannest knigg at the pool.........don't think they're being sarcastic





TheCapt'n said:


> I dosed my dbol this morn . . been pounding food n water all day, short-tempered and sensitive nipples ahoy!
> 
> GEARS!



CT is the best way to start the day.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 3, 2010)

234 and change bitches!  I had been stuck at 240 for a while there, so this is encouraging.


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2010)

fuck you Gears! My sack swinging nice and low, ready for t-bagging action!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 3, 2010)

Question for the longtime CT gears abusers...

I'm in my 4th week of a 500mg/week cycle of Test C. I'm noticing my I'm a little more short fused. Is that normal? I'm mean, I know some compounds (tren) are known for a little rage, but I figured a light T wouldn't be that bad.

GYCH


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> I'm pinning E3D with Sust 325...........I was actually gonna go twice a week, but with the short esters I think E3D is working good for me......planning on 8 weeks doing 975mg/wk.



Isn't pinning E3D basically twice a week?


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 3, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:
			
		

> fuck you Gears! My sack swinging nice and low, ready for t-bagging action!



Werd! hCG!!!


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 3, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Question for the longtime CT gears abusers...
> 
> I'm in my 4th week of a 500mg/week cycle of Test C. I'm noticing my I'm a little more short fused. Is that normal? I'm mean, I know some compounds (tren) are known for a little rage, but I figured a light T wouldn't be that bad.
> 
> GYCH


 Any thing thats androgenic carries the risk of increased aggression. Is Test androgenic? Thats your answer bro


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Isn't pinning E3D basically twice a week?


 
yeah it is, but a cunt of a thing to remember if you ask me . .  twice a week is generally 3 days and 4 days, but if you pin say Mon night then Thu morning, then it's closer to 3.5/3.5 . .  that way at least you're always pinning the same day. . .


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:
			
		

> Any thing thats androgenic carries the risk of increased aggression. Is Test androgenic? Thats your answer bro



Thanks Holmes... I'm all outta bat questions.

GYCH


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 3, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:
			
		

> yeah it is, but a cunt of a thing to remember if you ask me . .  twice a week is generally 3 days and 4 days, but if you pin say Mon night then Thu morning, then it's closer to 3.5/3.5 . .  that way at least you're always pinning the same day. . .



I pin Sun Nite & alternate Wed/Thur.


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Im gonna pin 3 mls of Tren directly into my erect shaft later on tonight. Pics or it didnt happen?


 Shaft pinnings over rated hit the taint now thats an experience GICH


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2010)

Guess what I just did? First one who guess's, get's a personal Pic of the happening.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2010)

your anus just got violated by Muscles the Pony?


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 3, 2010)

Saney said:


> Guess what I just did? First one who guess's, get's a personal Pic of the happening.


 Realized your fat and will never be able to suck your own cock?


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2010)

LOL, Actually, you're both right. But that's not what i'm talking about.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2010)

as a faithful World-Pharma cock-sucking rep, you got sent a box full of estrogen?


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> as a faithful World-Pharma cock-sucking rep, you got sent a box full of estrogen?



Close


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2010)

There will be pics.. I have pics


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2010)

trenA goddam it! 25g coming my way . . thats 333mls! gonna be a nice cuttin' cycle


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2010)

I need to make my own Tren god damnit! 

Jesus tried schooling me but i'm such a fucktard


----------



## Tesla (Jun 3, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Isn't pinning E3D basically twice a week?


 
It's 3x/week.......

Mon/Thur/Sun(Thats three times within 1 week you dumbasses)...........Then Wed./Sat./Tues. ....  and so on.......


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> It's 3x/week.......
> 
> Mon/Thur/Sun(Thats three times within 1 week you dumbasses)...........Then Wed./Sat./Tues. .... and so on.......


 Im sorry Al what ya tryin to say could you be more specific


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm betting Saney finally got anal from BFT.

Yes?  Close?


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:
			
		

> Shaft pinnings over rated hit the taint now thats an experience GICH



I would, but it's pierced....


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I'm betting Saney finally got anal from BFT.
> 
> Yes?  Close?



LOL, gettin a lil cold there Kathy.. But anytime you wanna meet up. i'm only 45 mins away


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> It's 3x/week.......
> 
> Mon/Thur/Sun(Thats three times within 1 week you dumbasses)...........Then Wed./Sat./Tues. .... and so on.......


 
why so frikken complicated Muscles?


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 3, 2010)

Saney said:


> LOL, gettin a lil cold there Kathy.. But anytime you wanna meet up. i'm only 45 mins away



The spouse  might have objections.  But I'd probably fit your fat chick criteria.


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> The spouse  might have objections.  But I'd probably fit your fat chick criteria.



Well, your spouse ain't gotta learn of anything. And, I prefer my girls with a little thickness. But i'm sure you're fine. Any body pics?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2010)

the wank bank is a little low, lets see sum bombs!


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment 27501


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 3, 2010)

OH dear god I'm not that bad.


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 3, 2010)

Then whose pic is that? You sent it to me


----------



## Tesla (Jun 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


>


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 3, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:
			
		

> the wank bank is a little low, lets see sum bombs!



The wank bank is always... Let's see sum bombs...


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment 27502And I bet you lied about these bein your sisters too didnt ya.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> View attachment 27502And I bet you lied about these bein your sisters too didnt ya.



Nope.  Cousins.


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, I think Kathy should send me some pics in my personal email

Idryhumpplacebosbecauseimanotbig@yahoo.com


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 3, 2010)

Pic sent.


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2010)

lol bitch that ain't you.. Prove it


----------



## Tesla (Jun 3, 2010)

No personal bomb pics sent to Saney.........post those fuckers in the CT


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2010)

She sent me a pic of someone who isn't her.. I've been disrespected


----------



## Tesla (Jun 3, 2010)

Saney said:


> I've been disrespected


 
.........And that's news


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> .........And that's news



Bitch.. Don't make me get my midget friend dayday up in here to serve your No Tail pullin ass LMFAO


----------



## Tesla (Jun 3, 2010)

Saney said:


> Bitch.. Don't make me get my midget friend dayday up in here to serve your No Tail pullin ass LMFAO


 
.............Got my tail coming over for AP after da Laker Game.......Just took 1-1/2 ml of "c".......No mercy on Milfie's little poon

Shit, Milfie is only a couple years older than Saney


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2010)

27 or 28? That's pretty young.. I also like my women younger than me.. For some reason, I like to trash talk and boss the youngins around..


Go Lakers!


P.S. Started My PCT yesterday (from my garbage Epi) and plan to run the Clomid for about 60 days, then jump back on another cycle! Then in the winter, i'll be Pinning Test E like My Uncle Al


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 3, 2010)

Jezzus............nothin' but coffee round dese parts..... fucking lame


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 3, 2010)

Saney said:


> 27 or 28? That's pretty young.. I also like my women younger than me.. For some reason, I like to trash talk and boss the youngins around..
> 
> 
> Go Lakers!
> ...



WTF kinda PCT is that?  60 days of clomid will make you even more emotional than you are now and probably fuck your eyes up as well.  What's more, shouldn't jump right back in after just 60 days off cycle.  You should stay off for double the length the amount of time you were on, AFTER the 30 days of PCT.    Toremefine is the way to go, anyway.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2010)

Josh . . . Saney is FOS . . . so STFU you non-pinnin lard-arsed kansas anus whisperer


----------



## Tesla (Jun 3, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Josh . . . Saney is FOS . . . so STFU you non-pinnin lard-arsed kansas anus whisperer


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2010)

same goes for you raisin nutz!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 3, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Josh . . . Saney is FOS . . . so STFU you non-pinnin lard-arsed kansas anus whisperer



My bad, Koala corn holer.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2010)

koala's have fleas and syphilis  . .  be like rooting road kill where you're not quite sure why your itching after  . .  I'd rather be rooting wombats


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 4, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> koala's have fleas and syphilis  . .  be like rooting road kill where you're not quite sure why your itching after  . .  I'd rather be rooting wombats



Fair enough....'roo rooter!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2010)

Im so goddam toey I'd root a rattlesnake with a fested arse if sum1 held it's head


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

Just got back from pounding some drunk pussy.. that bitch is gonna be sorry in the morning


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2010)

sounds like you raped your hand, now you got paper cuts


----------



## ersin.konuk (Jun 4, 2010)

Ya SOUR DIESEL BUCK! BUCK! LAO!


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

Who's the fat kid?


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You ever notice with tren that its almost like a spot injection effect? I never get that with any other gear. It just keeps the muscle inflamed much longer or some shit. I can clearly see the tren pinned muscle looks fucking jacked/pumped all week.


 
tren raises igf-1 you may actually see a small amount of site growth with it.  ALR had a synthol type protocol utilizing tren ace, test prop and grapeseed oil.  He claims when he was training tony freeman he put over an inch on his arms in 4 weeks doing this in his bis.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

Saney said:


> Who's the fat kid?


 

soooo many choices.........could you narrow it down a little??


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> soooo many choices.........could you narrow it down a little??



Listen damn you!. I took a sweet shit just now and i'm about 226.8lbs! The Fatness is going away. Just ask Geared J, I sent him Junk pics


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

I just made something very special.. I hope everyone enjoys this as much as I did


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 4, 2010)

HOT!


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Does anyone know who has HCG in vials, not amps



Peptides & Melanotan II


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

You didn't ask for a good price bitch!... can't you just put HCG from an amp, into an empty vial?


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> Look this is America Mother fucker! If my lazy ass doesnt have to get out of my car to get a meal, ill be damned if i have to crack open a bunch of amps and risk scratching myself on the glass.



Lol. I got Hucog brand hCG in tiny little vials and already in a solution. It's just 1mL... 5000iu/mL. Got from naps.

GICH...


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 4, 2010)

Seems like the CT's abusers are hung up on full-size balls lately or sum10.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 4, 2010)

where the fuck is the enforcer????  Al how are you gonna keep lettin saney post these pics of niagra and his buddies?  its getting fucking disgusting!  we need to have a drse meeting!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

OK........I have 1 amp with 5000 I.U. with white powder and 1 ml of solvent from GenXX.........How do I do this.......the little amp have like dildo heads on 'em......how do i open them a how do I mix it?

What size needles do I need to get and how much and how often do I Pinn it.......Do I need to order empty vial or wtf is going on?

HCG whores please help..............I guess i pour the solvent into the amp with the white powder, and mix it, right?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> u snap em nigga!
> 
> snap the solvent first, suck it up in the pin. Then crack the powder carefully, squirt the solution in the powder, then draw it up w/the syringe. You can pin 1/3 now. refridge the rest. change pin each time u use.
> 
> P.S you can do this using a 25 or 23g for IM shots. 1/3 ml IM is completely painless


 
So I don't need to buy an empty vial or any shit like that.........How much per shot(ml), and can I fill up a few syringes and refgridgerate em

prolly just pinn my arse........that's where I pinn everything anyway........was thinking of waiting til the of my cycle to do it, but withered nutsack is no fun......maybe I'll pop sum Clomid now(for nutsack)......then do the HCG during the last couple weeks of cycle


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> My way is the absolutely simplest way. No bac needed. No slin pins. No vial needed.


 
Thanks......but many unanswered questions still in my previous post


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> My way is the absolutely simplest way. No bac needed. No slin pins. No vial needed.
> 
> If you do it this way, youre using 3 big doses. (1500-1650 iu)
> 
> ...


 
So 1 ml = how many Iu ?

Can I pop like 1 50mg Clomid tab per day for like 5 days right now to help withered nuts?.....then I'll finish it off your way at the end.........9 days Hcg then Torem/Clomid/Adex to finish things off


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You have to refridge hcg once its in solution. Whether its in preloaded syringes or a vial. and i already said, once u preload that syringe with 1ml, after each 1/3 ml shot, you put back in the fridge. Change the needle each time u use it again. Thats it. Not complicated!


 
Gotcha.....Thanks.........Monday, Friday, Wed.  pinns should get er done.


Thoughts on Clomid NOW for 5 days to help sack???

1 50mg tab/day for 5 days?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> The Clomid...are you stopping gears and beginning pct??


 
No.........still have about 6 weeks of Sust cycle left........was trying to avoid HCG til the end and just use a little clomid now for nut-boost


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> id just wait. use the clomid during PCT. the HCG should work quick. within the week. libido should go nuts and your loads will get wetter. Sack will start becoming noticably heavier by the end of the week. if you wanted to just shock your boys with a high initial dose and then taper down to 500 eod, you could do that too. This would of course mean a supply of BAC. BN had it. Research sites have it, pin sites etc etc


 

So just live with withered nut til near the end??

Milfie loves the cock and doesn't seem to even notice semi-withered sakk


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> No.........still have about 6 weeks of Sust cycle left........was trying to avoid HCG til the end and just use a little clomid now for nut-boost



I don't think Clomid works for the nuts while "On Cycle"

I was thinking about doing that as well, but learned later it doesn't work. HCG is the only way


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

I know right.. Even I knew about the whole HCG process.. what an Old, wrinkled, dew rag wearing, great gilf pullin, raisen in the sun havin, NOT BIG!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

How do I snap the tops off these fuckers without breaking sum10

There's no stoppers to swab or anything..........just stick the needle right in the amps??


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> How do I snap the tops off these fuckers without breaking sum10
> 
> There's no stoppers to swab or anything..........just stick the needle right in the amps??



Use your thumb to snap off the top. it's made with a special glass that doesn't leave particles everywhere.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Al fuckin complicates shit into rocket science


 
No worries knigglet........Even when I turn it into to Rocket Science I still fuck up by forgetting to swab the stopper


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Id have to disagree with this. Ive gotten small shards of glass into the amps.


 
Then how do you snap it off and how do you keep bacteria out with no stoppers?


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

Who wants me to make a video of me pinning for the first time?


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

lol, ok. Quad or Gyno Nipple?


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

I would only agree to a Poll if Al was to make it.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

Then just stick a 21 g in there a and draw it out and squirt it into the powder amp.....i dinks i can do it.......thanks uphill gardeners


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

saney said:


> i know right.. Even i knew about the whole hcg process.. What an old, wrinkled, dew rag wearing, great gilf pullin, raisen in the sun havin, not big!



bump!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2010)

rahaas said:


> call me old and stupid but wtf do all those acronyms stand for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GICH!


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 4, 2010)

I still haven't figured out what DRSE means.


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I still haven't figured out what DRSE means.



And I'm still waiting for a picture of you


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2010)

supp coffee-swilling donut punchers??? 

Nuts are swinging low . . weight hit 235 bitches and dont fit my workshirts . . . this dbol ia the shizz beastin' ya'll!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> supp coffee-swilling donut punchers???
> 
> Nuts are swinging low . . weight hit 235 bitches and dont fit my workshirts . . . this dbol ia the shizz beastin' ya'll!


 
I think I might hit up some D-bol from Genxxl 40% off sale for the last 4 weeks of this sust cycle.......what you prostate parylzing corn stabbers think about that?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2010)

say goodbye to lean-ness w. dbol Muscles . . you may want to look at something that doesnt aromatize if you're LHJOg by a pool . .  stanazol or oxandrolone would be a good choice


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> say goodbye to lean-ness w. dbol Muscles . . you may want to look at something that doesnt aromatize if you're LHJOg by a pool . . stanazol or oxandrolone would be a good choice


 

Werd Fish-stick abuser,

Just gonna finish it off with Clen/T3........IP is sending me that combo for free for fucking up my Vit C order.........plus I get the C they never sent me to boot.......been getting lucky lately.......Sten fucked up a buy one get one free "c" sale I ordered from and they ended up sending me (4) "c"'s, (2) Sten Tee shirts and (2) Igf2 Lr3's for the price of (1) "C" 

I have "C" for days now


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

just at the bar fishing for fat chicks... No bites yet


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 4, 2010)

While all you bromos were peeping Saney's gay porn pics and comparing your nads, I was out picking up my Evo 4G!!!  That's right biznitches, I'm rockin' the fastest, best phone EVER in the States.  Yes, it's awesome.

GHTCCH  (Glad HTC could help)


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 4, 2010)

"Muscles" & Milfie flexin' by the pool.  Captured via Al's window webcam.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> "Muscles" & Milfie flexin' by the pool. Captured via Al's window webcam.


 

Nice!!!!!!!!!!.........Milfie kinda looks like that


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!.........Milfie kinda looks like that




It was just too good not to post w/ the CA. Raisin flexing and the MILF looking bia in the pic.  Priceless!  That needs to be your new avy.  Also Saney needs to use the cock polishing pic I posted a while ago as his.  BTW, who loves my new one?


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> While all you bromos were peeping Saney's gay porn pics and comparing your nads, I was out picking up my Evo 4G!!!  That's right biznitches, I'm rockin' the fastest, best phone EVER in the States.  Yes, it's awesome.
> 
> GHTCCH  (Glad HTC could help)



LOL @ Your phone.. they've already done tests and "Proven" that your New Awesome Phone, ain't shit.

Sorry I don't have a hundred articles on hand like you do for Creatine and Beta Al.. fucking worthless Not Big


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!.........Milfie kinda looks like that


 
She just has shorter hair............but everything else is pretty close


Just took 2ml research "c".........when she gets home from partying with her friends it could get ugly


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> She just has shorter hair............but everything else is pretty close
> 
> 
> Just took 2ml research "c".........when she gets home from partying with her friends it could get ugly



Yo Alley Mcbeal.. Geared J showed me a site where you can cop tons of the penis shit for mad cheap.. you ought to have him PM you the site..


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 4, 2010)

Saney said:


> LOL @ Your phone.. they've already done tests and "Proven" that your New Awesome Phone, ain't shit.
> 
> Sorry I don't have a hundred articles on hand like you do for Creatine and Beta Al.. fucking worthless Not Big




Give it up, hater.  CNET and Engaget both raved about it, so I think those two authorities trump the articles that you can't seem to find.  This is the only phone available in America that runs on 4G.  Not the Iphone, not the Hero, not anything.  Ask your parents to buy you one, so you can catch up.


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

Well ok then.. Why is he still paying 20$ a pill then?

At least he ain't waiting around for a fucking coupon.. Like some other Not Big I know


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:
			
		

> Give it up, hater.  CNET and Engaget both raved about it, so I think those two authorities trump the articles that you can't seem to find.  This is the only phone available in America that runs on 4G.  Not the Iphone, not the Hero, not anything.  Ask your parents to buy you one, so you can catch up.




Dude ur a fucking moron who believes everything.. They must have seen ur fat coupon ass a mile away


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 4, 2010)

Saney said:


> Dude ur a fucking moron who believes everything.. They must have seen ur fat coupon ass a mile away



So the two most respected authorities on anything and everything tech oriented are just making things up now?  Fat dudes from Jersey are more tech savvy.  Who knew?!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I dunno. Maybe he has a lot on his mind. He's expecting a child soon so maybe thats it?



So is Roids.  This is becoming the bareback thread.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2010)

bunch of non-Geared faggots whining over the 'best phone' . . JFC sum1 layout an AP story already, the wankbank needs a refill


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2010)

here's a serious non-phone related question: 

After 7 weeks nandro/test etc I should technically be shut down pretty good. What bearing does this have on sperm-count slash fertility?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 5, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> here's a serious non-phone related question:
> 
> After 7 weeks nandro/test etc I should technically be shut down pretty good. What bearing does this have on sperm-count slash fertility?



I've read threads about it where guys have reported knocking chicks up while geared.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Al knows about the site already.
> 
> Its 10 Grams of either Sildenafil or tadalafil powder for aprox $80



Airsealed?  If so, one guy from BN used to talk about that place.  Mustang or something.  Was he the same guy that wound up w/ infections and messed up feet, etc?  Dude couldn't win when it came to anabolics.


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2010)

Honestly, I'd like to cut my Cialis with some coke... That oughtta help me strangle some fat coupon having Not Bigs


----------



## Tesla (Jun 5, 2010)

Saney said:


> Honestly, I'd like to cut my Cialis with some coke...


 
Fuck yeah...........That sounds like an awesome idea


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fuck yeah...........That sounds like an awesome idea



Awesome enough for some MF'ing reps?


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> So 1 ml = how many Iu ?
> 
> Can I pop like 1 50mg Clomid tab per day for like 5 days right now to help withered nuts?.....then I'll finish it off your way at the end.........9 days Hcg then Torem/Clomid/Adex to finish things off



Are you PCT'n? WTF? I thought youz was blastin a G/EW? Why you fukkin with clomid?


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> nah save it. thats what hcg is for. it'll work fine trust me.



^ This


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 5, 2010)

Sup alla ya purveyors of scat facials!  Bout to S sum FW here in a sec, then off for some gilf poundage later on.  Gonna go with 1.5ml 2nite and see if I can get cast iron wood for maximum impact.  Also, I was snipped 3 yrs ago, so no kids on the way over here.


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2010)

Lets just say, I was not to use HCG during a cycle of 12 weeks.. Would my nuts come back to 100% after my cycle was finished?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 5, 2010)

Milfie partied too late last night(Damm young chicks) so I passed out........anyway, I popped a 1-1/2 ml Sten "C" like 5 pm yesterday.....This morning I just AP'ed Milfie into submission......She can't stop talkin' 'bout the puss destruction.........moral of the story is that this current Sten "C" is bomb.........even 16 hours later I was hammering like no other........My sweet spot is 1-1/2ml......i know it's alot, but that's where I achieve glass cutting wood for hours and even a couple days


btw........I busted in her doggy........she still says I'm 200% safe


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> btw........I busted in her doggy........she still says I'm 200% safe




200% safe like that guy in the 9th inning with 2 outs?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 5, 2010)

Saney said:


> 200% safe like that guy in the 9th inning with 2 outs?


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 Its all good AL planedparenthood has a 2 for 1 sale on the morning after pill check it out
GICH


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 5, 2010)

My son has a select basketball tourney today so we brought the boys to the mall to kill time between games... I'm sitting here and I want to AP basically every fem in this fukkin place...

Gears!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 5, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> My son has a select basketball tourney today so we brought the boys to the mall to kill time between games... I'm sitting here and I want to AP basically every fem in this fukkin place...
> 
> Gears!



Tell me about it.  I was in the Sprint store for a while waiting to get my cell set up and it was a hot as hell day.  There had to have been at least 6 bitches w/ SHORT shorts on.  Couldn't have been any older than 16 but they always look way older these days.  I had to stop myself from staring so I didn't end up like DayDay and ruin my Navy SEAL career.  After all, my test scores were the best of all time.  

Seriously, though, gotta love this weather.  I saw this bitch at the grocery store the other night after the gym.  Shorts literally covered only her ass cheeks, not even any leg.  I was like a deer in the headlights for a sec and she had to know.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 5, 2010)

232.4...getting there.  I kept reading how Animal Cuts shows pretty good results in the third week.  Seems to be true in this case.  I have like two days left of that combined w/ Bronkaid.  Been on ketotifen for around 6 days now so beta receptors should be squeaky clean for going back on clen in a couple days.  I can definitely see a difference in the mirror as far as stubborn ab fat seeming to slowly disappear. 

Hope I can keep the process going throughout the Summer.  Only problem I've really encountered is utter lack of appetite.  I eat, but there are times I'm really not hungry at all for hrs. on end.  Some days I haven't eaten enough protein as a result, so I need to concentrate on forcing myself to get enough in.  I think it's mostly been the AC and Bronkaid doing this.  We'll see what changes once I come off of those.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 5, 2010)

Milfie's Husband just knocked on my door...Milfie answered my door and they walked away and are talking.....bad stuff is happenning.........updates later........

I don't like the looks of this at all.....He took her kid too


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2010)

supp cock-knockers? I gave myself a Dutch Rudder last night . .now that def. ain't gay, just a little awkward . . 

 . .anyway, my prop gonna run out shortly . . bumping Sus up to 750 to compensate . . also, I dont think these dbols as strong as last batch, which I have a few left . .  Im gonna swap over

Gears!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Milfie's Husband just knocked on my door...Milfie answered my door and they walked away and are talking.....bad stuff is happenning.........updates later........
> 
> I don't like the looks of this at all.....He took her kid too


 

Milfie's hubby kidnapped kid and now I'm on the lamb.........Any advice I could ever give you young-uns is to never fuck with Married Milfs/Gilfs.......and separated is no exception.........He knows where I live now and I'm packin'............shit is soooo fuckin' wrong........I don't even want to go to sleep tonight without one eye open


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 5, 2010)

Aint no puss worth a bullet. Board up the windows AL


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2010)

if you can take out dayday or a car load of Mexicans, then this POS should be no prob Muscles


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 5, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> if you can take out dayday or a car load of Mexicans, then this POS should be no prob Muscles


 Its no use Capt Al done fled to Mexico


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:
			
		

> Aint no puss worth a bullet. Board up the windows AL



I'm packin at all times. They better get a good shot on me.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Milfie's hubby kidnapped kid and now I'm on the lamb.........Any advice I could ever give you young-uns is to never fuck with Married Milfs/Gilfs.......and separated is no exception.........He knows where I live now and I'm packin'............shit is soooo fuckin' wrong........I don't even want to go to sleep tonight without one eye open



HFS knig! Or should I say dad?  Just keep the door locked and if he confronts you, you had no idea the ho was married.  Just be all contrite, blame eerthing on her, and all should be cool.  It's not like he didn't know she was a ho already.

Anyhoo, another good night of gilf AP.  Seems like the more we're together, the less head I get, but the snatch is always sweet.  Actually got her off with oral tonight.  She keeps on saying she wants me to cum in her mouth.  If so, she needs to learn to hold her friggin breath longer, or breath thru her nose.  These fukkin 2 min bj's aren't gettin the job done.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 6, 2010)

I didn't even know she was married.  I wouldn't sweat it too much.  I've had plenty of married women and gf's.  Not that big a deal.  obviously she was complicit, so the hubby has to blame her just as much as Alphonse.  If the dude ever tries anything, call the cops and he'll be arrested and slapped w/ a restraining order.  Not that big a deal.

That being said, I probably wouldn't get into it w/ a married woman that lived right there in the same complex.  That's a little too close to home.  There's the saying about not shitting in your own back yard that i think applies here.  It's just too easy to get caught when so many people, potentially friends of her hubby's are all over that place, noticing comings and goings.


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL @ Al's Competition

Roids, tell her you want to "shoot" it in her mouth... Aim up a little, and give her pink eye



GICH


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2010)

hanging with the kid is always a big nono, that will really spark off the hubby cause he thinks you're moving onto his whole family unit . . JFC Alphonse! What were you thinking????

lol, i asked permission from my Milfie's hubby before I banged her . . . Now he's off tying up wenches, choking and drenching them in spit while he's bangs them up the arse the crazy notBig!


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2010)

richard gears said:
			
		

> al's gonna get his ass kicked poolside in front of like 20 milfs one day. He'll be tanning with his leopard thong and durag listening to whitesnake in the ipod so he'll never even hear the guy running up.




lmao


----------



## independent (Jun 6, 2010)

Whats up you bunch of cock suckers!!!!!



Ponyshow said:


> I think I might hit up some D-bol from Genxxl 40% off sale for the last 4 weeks of this sust cycle.......what you prostate parylzing corn stabbers think about that?



Not a good idea at the end of a cycle, just setting yourself up for a crash.



Ponyshow said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!.........Milfie kinda looks like that



Pic please.



TheCapt'n said:


> here's a serious non-phone related question:
> 
> After 7 weeks nandro/test etc I should technically be shut down pretty good. What bearing does this have on sperm-count slash fertility?



Youre not even close to being sterile, use condoms unlike papa Al.



Ponyshow said:


> Milfie's Husband just knocked on my door...Milfie answered my door and they walked away and are talking.....bad stuff is happenning.........updates later........
> 
> I don't like the looks of this at all.....He took her kid too



Dont even sweat it. If he gets nasty with you call the cops. You dont need any trouble even if you could beat his ass.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2010)

Seriously, If Al used his Cane, he could kick anyone's ass!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 6, 2010)

Al just needs to make the first move and tell the guy to meet him poolside and settle this once and for all.  Hell, make it worse and beat his ass in front of his kid.


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2010)

Had an awful night last night. I'd share the story with you, but i'm afraid everyone of you guys would never stop shitting on me about it.

The scale was kind to me once again. And the Gears should be on their way.. That's right. I said Gears














































 GEARS!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey kniggs,
I'm still alive........No worries about the dude, he's the ultimate NotBig.....I'm just afraid if he's packin' or not........He knocked on my door......called Milfie a drunk and a slut.......took the kid and we haven't heard from him since.........Check out this side note......Milfie and her 24 yr old best friend were on my couch kissing each others tits and making out right in front of me......Then they told me to go out on the balcony and Q up the steaks while they both whipped out thier vibrators and starting going off on thier twats with a blanket covering thier twats.......I was watching from the balcony while I was Q'in then came inside and layed down on the couch with both of them, but Milfie said no fucking way for a threesum, but I KNOW FOR SURE her friend would do it......Her friend is always touching me and shit, but MILFIE said NO WAY unless another sword is involved and I said fuck that........I'm not a risk taker like Josh......don't even accidentally wanna rub swords with sum other knob...........Anyway.......they took all the batteries outta my fucking remote controls for thier vibrators now I can't turn on my TV unless I walk over and do it, cuz da bitches kiped my fucking batteries


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL that's fucking sweet!

Sorry to hear about your remote control


And a Risk taker like Josh? You aren't even close mother fucker. First you gotta add 3 more guys, minus 2 girls, and then you'll being taking major risks like joshy..


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey kniggs,
> I'm still alive........No worries about the dude, he's the ultimate NotBig.....I'm just afraid if he's packin' or not........He knocked on my door......called Milfie a drunk and a slut.......took the kid and we haven't heard from him since.........Check out this side note......Milfie and her 24 yr old best friend were on my couch kissing each others tits and making out right in front of me......Then they told me to go out on the balcony and Q up the steaks while they both whipped out thier vibrators and starting going off on thier twats with a blanket covering thier twats.......I was watching from the balcony while I was Q'in then came inside and layed down on the couch with both of them, but Milfie said no fucking way for a threesum, but I KNOW FOR SURE her friend would do it......Her friend is always touching me and shit, but MILFIE said NO WAY unless another sword is involved and I said fuck that........I'm not a risk taker like Josh......don't even accidentally wanna rub swords with sum other knob...........Anyway.......they took all the batteries outta my fucking remote controls for thier vibrators now I can't turn on my TV unless I walk over and do it, cuz da bitches kiped my fucking batteries



After the recent story I dunno if you can call MY ass a risk taker...lol.  What you shoulda done is said okay, no threesome, but that you'll just LHJO in front of the both of them while they do their vibrator thing.  Then you'd spray the both of them up.  Milfie couldn't complain about just some sprayage.  Next time try that and I bet they both go for it.  That would make the story 10X better.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow.  This is like a soap opera.


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2010)

Who needs tv when you have the CT?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey kniggs,
> I'm still alive........No worries about the dude, he's the ultimate NotBig.....I'm just afraid if he's packin' or not........He knocked on my door......called Milfie a drunk and a slut.......took the kid and we haven't heard from him since.........Check out this side note......Milfie and her 24 yr old best friend were on my couch kissing each others tits and making out right in front of me......




JFC, i'd have been watching from the balcony andall over their steaks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with Josh, LHJO then facial both of dem ho's


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I agree with Josh, LHJO then facial both of dem ho's


 
I hate to admit, but Josh does have a good point there......Fucking very good point...


....Anyway.....Milfie's Son just splashed pool water all over my Blackberry and now I got no display.......The music was still playing on it, but I can't hear it ring when sum1 calls and can't see anything......it wasn't submerged in water, just splashed.......any ideas from you cell phone hoes....one knob at the pool told me to put it in a bowl of rice and the other dude told me to blow dry it..........WTF ??????


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 6, 2010)

Just let it dry out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2010)

I got a date this weekend, like a proper date date, where AP is not a sure thing. But the cards are going to be stacked in my favour goddam it. 

Im gonna cook her a nice meal, tunz in the background, sum merlot, and she can bask in my Bigness and Jerkability. As a backup, Im gonna hire out The Notebook to watch 

I've already done a background check, so the chances of a car of irate Mexican notBigs turning up are close to nil 

. . should I spike her glass with VitC? What does that shit do for fems?


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> I hate to admit, but Josh does have a good point there......Fucking very good point...
> 
> 
> ....Anyway.....Milfie's Son just splashed pool water all over my Blackberry and now I got no display.......The music was still playing on it, but I can't hear it ring when sum1 calls and can't see anything......it wasn't submerged in water, just splashed.......any ideas from you cell phone hoes....one knob at the pool told me to put it in a bowl of rice and the other dude told me to blow dry it..........WTF ??????




Put it in the freezer


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Take the battery out and allow to air dry in a very dry place for a couple of days.


 

Thanks knigg.......It rings and I have display now......but the buttons don't work.....like when sum1 calls I hit the anwer button and nuttin' happens.........guess I'll keep drying it....I have the insurance, but I'd rather spend a 50 chip on sum10 gear related


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2010)

dude, the freezer or a bowl of minute rice is your best bet.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 6, 2010)

Sup sippers!  I'm WTFO.  Gilf kep me up till almost 3:00 last nite and had to get up at 8:30.  Busted two nutz inner tho, so it was worth it.  

Sounds like errbody here is becoming a buncha gear addicts!  Nuttin wrong wid'at.  I never thought I'd see the day when buying gears was as easy as buying shit on amazon.com.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 6, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I've already done a background check, so the chances of a car of irate Mexican notBigs turning up are close to nil
> 
> . . should I spike her glass with VitC? What does that shit do for fems?



Dude, them kinda dates are where you get the real qualidad.  Only problem is that they tend to get attached when AP does happen.  I'd be careful with the VitC though.  She might develop and 8" clit and wanna cornhole you with it.

BTW, y'all got any aboriginal pr0n down under?  I did a google search for it and couldn't find shit!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2010)

Let the Crackberry sit in the sun for a couple hours and it's GTG. 

Gonna pinn gear now and do  a fat P-Rip..........Milfie just bought me a Turkey, Avocado and Bacon Sando.........now she's passed out and it's time for Prips and Merlot........maybe mix in a Klonopin

Outta vikes, though.....


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a confession.  I turned down some extremely easy AP action with a fat girl last night.... And for some reason, the Alertpay hasn't drawn the money out of my account yet for the Gears... pretty gay!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Let the Crackberry sit in the sun for a couple hours and it's GTG.
> 
> Gonna pinn gear now and do  a fat P-Rip..........Milfie just bought me a Turkey, Avocado and Bacon Sando.........now she's passed out and it's time for Prips and Merlot........maybe mix in a Klonopin
> 
> Outta vikes, though.....



If you have a BB, I assume you have the insurance on it.  If not, you definitely need it on any kind of smart phone.  For most carriers, it'll cost you 100 to get it replaced by Assurion, the company that all carriers use for insurance.  

It used to run 50 and I've upgraded to the next level phone twice that way....Palm Treo 600 to 700....650 to 755P.  If your BB happens to be an older one, you may get lucky and end up w/ the newer model like I did.  I know a woman that works for Assurion and she told me even though they had 700's left, if I asked for a supervisor, they'd go ahead and get me a 755.  Worked.

Even if the thing still works and it's an older one, claim water damage and say it doesn't work.  They'll never know.  What carrier do you have?  Eligible for an upgrade?  It might be an opportune time to go ahead and switch out to something new.  There are some off the chain phones coming out these days.


----------



## cc-10 (Jun 6, 2010)

saw kate plus 8 and it made me think of roids.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2010)

NiagaraBalls;2013410 What carrier do you have? Eligible for an upgrade? It might be an opportune time to go ahead and switch out to something new. There are some off the chain phones coming out these days.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> AT&T..........yeah.......it seems to be working fine now, but don't think you can claim water damage on my insurance.........I def. want a new phone, though....getting tired of my Crackberry


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> AT&T..........yeah.......it seems to be working fine now, but don't think you can claim water damage on my insurance.........I def. want a new phone, though....getting tired of my Crackberry



You might double check that because my insurance didn't used to cover water damage but was later changed to covering it.  The price went up like a buck, but it's worth it to cover water.  If all else fails, you could claim to lose it, like I did once.  Can't disprove that unless you were to sell it to some schmuck who then tried to activate it.

If you're not under contract at the moment, switch to Sprint and get an Evo.  the thing is seriously outrageous.  It can be found on some websites for like 120, rather than the 200 price w/ contract.  It retails for like 400 w/o contract.  If you wanna stay w/ AT&T threaten to bail because "someone told you" water damage was covered and no you're pissed.

The retention department will do their best to keep you, at which point you can offer to "settle" for an Iphone because you're very tempted to bolt to Sprint for an Evo.  I would almost bet they hook you up w/ one, especially if you've been a customer for a while.  Try to work one of those angles and see what you get.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I told you milfies son was fucking with you. First hes calling you "Muscles" which is obviously some sort of ironic insult, then he tosses your whackberry into a public restroom toilet? Mad disrespectful!  Handle that shit, Mr. Enforcer!


 
+1 I think that little cunt needs a backhander . . . or perhaps youve taken the Hulk Hogan impersonation just a little too far Muscles


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 6, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> +1 I think that little cunt needs a backhander . . . or perhaps youve taken the Hulk Hogan impersonation just a little too far Muscles



I think GJ's story will end a little diff.  He'll get his ass kicked for a while, then start shaking, do the "no, no, no" finger, hulk up and listen for cheers from milfs on all sides of the pool.  Then he'll do a leg drop and it'll be all over!  The end.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Dude, them kinda dates are where you get the real qualidad. Only problem is that they tend to get attached when AP does happen. I'd be careful with the VitC though. She might develop and 8" clit and wanna cornhole you with it.
> 
> BTW, y'all got any aboriginal pr0n down under? I did a google search for it and couldn't find shit!


 
lol @ abo pr0n. . . there's some nasty shit out there, but even the most depraved German scat eater wont touch an abo . .

 . .  gives me an idea for a poll: big-clittied girls . .  when does it become gay?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You might double check that because my insurance didn't used to cover water damage but was later changed to covering it. The price went up like a buck, but it's worth it to cover water. If all else fails, you could claim to lose it, like I did once. Can't disprove that unless you were to sell it to some schmuck who then tried to activate it.
> 
> If you're not under contract at the moment, switch to Sprint and get an Evo. the thing is seriously outrageous. It can be found on some websites for like 120, rather than the 200 price w/ contract. It retails for like 400 w/o contract. If you wanna stay w/ AT&T threaten to bail because "someone told you" water damage was covered and no you're pissed.
> 
> The retention department will do their best to keep you, at which point you can offer to "settle" for an Iphone because you're very tempted to bolt to Sprint for an Evo. I would almost bet they hook you up w/ one, especially if you've been a customer for a while. Try to work one of those angles and see what you get.


 
Well the fuckin' BB took a shit for good........doesn't work at all.......not eligible for an upgrade for 6 more mos.........Gotta check my insurance today.......honestly, I don't even wanna pay the $50 for a replacement.....I want sum10 with a more user friendly(Bigger) keyboard for texting and don't really want a touch screen type phone.........guess I'll hit up the ATT store today and see what they got


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2010)

score yourself the new iPhone when it comes out in a month or two.

But a larger keyboard? aren't BB's the best for that?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2010)

Saney said:


> score yourself the new iPhone when it comes out in a month or two.
> 
> But a larger keyboard? aren't BB's the best for that?


 
Nah.....my fingers are too big for those little buttons on the BB Currve...always double hitting keys and shit....I like the keyboards that pull down horizontally with big ass keys on 'em


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> Nah.....my fingers are too big for those little buttons on the BB Currve...always double hitting keys and shit....I like the keyboards that pull down horizontally with big ass keys on 'em



Get an iPhone for fuk sake!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Get an iPhone for fuk sake!


 
I don't like that faggott touch screen shit.......


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Milfie's hubby kidnapped kid and now I'm on the lamb.........Any advice I could ever give you young-uns is to never fuck with Married Milfs/Gilfs.......and separated is no exception.........He knows where I live now and I'm packin'............shit is soooo fuckin' wrong........I don't even want to go to sleep tonight without one eye open


 
Fuck that. I would strike first. Beat his ass down and throw him in the dumpster and then piss on him.

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Fuck that. I would strike first. Beat his ass down and throw him in the dumpster and then piss on him.
> 
> GICH!


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey kniggs,
> I'm still alive........No worries about the dude, he's the ultimate NotBig.....I'm just afraid if he's packin' or not........He knocked on my door......called Milfie a drunk and a slut.......took the kid and we haven't heard from him since.........Check out this side note......Milfie and her 24 yr old best friend were on my couch kissing each others tits and making out right in front of me......Then they told me to go out on the balcony and Q up the steaks while they both whipped out thier vibrators and starting going off on thier twats with a blanket covering thier twats.......I was watching from the balcony while I was Q'in then came inside and layed down on the couch with both of them, but Milfie said no fucking way for a threesum, but I KNOW FOR SURE her friend would do it......Her friend is always touching me and shit, but MILFIE said NO WAY unless another sword is involved and I said fuck that........I'm not a risk taker like Josh......don't even accidentally wanna rub swords with sum other knob...........Anyway.......they took all the batteries outta my fucking remote controls for thier vibrators now I can't turn on my TV unless I walk over and do it, cuz da bitches kiped my fucking batteries




So you had 2 chicks on your couch and you didnt do anything.

I would fuck her friend anyways. Who cares if she gets pissed, its not like you cant find another one. Plus her friend would probably find another chick for a 3 sum.

GICH!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> I don't like that faggott touch screen shit.......



That's what I use to think... Now I LHJO to it and spray it.


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Nah.....my fingers are too big for those little buttons on the BB Currve...always double hitting keys and shit....I like the keyboards that pull down horizontally with big ass keys on 'em



Well, my phone is extremely hard to use the keyboard on (Palm Pre, not the pilot)


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 7, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> So you had 2 chicks on your couch and you didnt do anything.
> 
> I would fuck her friend anyways. Who cares if she gets pissed, its not like you cant find another one. Plus her friend would probably find another chick for a 3 sum.
> 
> GICH!


 
Exactly!!!!! Could not have said it any better myself.

The bitch would get over it anyway. It's not like Al's the only dude she's probably fucking anyway.


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2010)

Al's not only gonna get his Milfy Preggo, but he may pick up an STD or two from all the duuk she's been taking in when "at work"

She's obviously a freak.. I wouldn't put it past her.

50$ says she's still fucking that scrawny Not-Big that came to Al's apartment lol


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2010)

Saney said:


> 50$ says she's still fucking that scrawny Not-Big that came to Al's apartment lol


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 7, 2010)

Word, they're all fucking whores. All of em I tell ya!


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2010)

Just confirmed my Test E is on it's way.....  GEARS!


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Exactly!!!!! Could not have said it any better myself.
> 
> The bitch would get over it anyway. It's not like Al's the only dude she's probably fucking anyway.



I mean really, if I had 2 girls lezzing out on my couch I would have LHJO all over them. You should have ripped that blanket off them and stuck your finger up her friends wet pussy.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2010)

Saney said:


> Just confirmed my Test E is on it's way..... GEARS!


 
Yeah right........


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2010)

You don't believe your very own overweight nephew?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2010)

Saney said:


> You don't believe your very own overweight nephew?


 
My real Nephew is jerked and Tan cuz he takes after his Uncle..........You need to prove your worth to achieve Uncle Al status


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2010)

errrr... fine!


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2010)

There!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2010)

Still not good enough?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2010)

Fine.. i'll just wait until it comes in the mail and have my Roids doll hold it in all her Holes


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2010)

Saney said:


> Fine.. i'll just wait until it comes in the mail and have my Roids doll hold it in all her Holes


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I can confirm Saneys Order. He's gettin on the gear wagon for realz. Im very proud of him!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I mean really, if I had 2 girls lezzing out on my couch I would have LHJO all over them. You should have ripped that blanket off them and stuck your finger up her friends wet pussy.


 
fuckin A! Al should be demoted for an indefinate period of time . . this shit should not be allowed to happen~!


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 7, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I mean really, if I had 2 girls lezzing out on my couch I would have LHJO all over them. You should have ripped that blanket off them and stuck your finger up her friends wet pussy.





TheCapt'n said:


> fuckin A! Al should be demoted for an indefinate period of time . . this shit should not be allowed to happen~!



I'm actually agreeing with these two here.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 8, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I'm actually agreeing with these two here.



Hey, I spoke up first on this one.  Where's the love???  I say even if you coulda only tagged the milf, it's bonus points to have another chick watch you in action.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 8, 2010)

I think you guys need to lay off of old Al. Cmon guys, hes like 60....do you really think he even be able to pull off a threesome? He'd probably break a hip or sumthing!


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 8, 2010)

Some plant sterols should help Al. And some fish oils too. Maybe stack those two with some glucosamine and DHEA and he'd be able to physically pull off that 3way.


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2010)

Time for some Eggs and Toast!


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Some plant sterols should help Al. And some fish oils too. Maybe stack those two with some glucosamine and DHEA and he'd be able to physically pull off that 3way.


 

also he needs to start taking metamucil.  My granny says nothing keeps her regular like starting the day with a nice healthy spoonful of metamucil.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 8, 2010)

@ all you eff-knobs. 


btw Mooch, Is your Granny tappable?


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> @ all you eff-knobs.
> 
> 
> btw Mooch, Is your Granny tappable?


 

my granny is smokin, but she only lets young guys hit it....sorry dude, but roids would be more her style. Maybe, you could talk to her mom though


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT tell roids where she lives. He'll fucking drive there to see here. You think he wont? He'll soooo fucking Do it! He's probably reading this shit right now packing his bags.


 

not mah granny......


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 8, 2010)

i can see roids down there on the coast now, milking pelicans for the oil, so he can drive to south florida on the cheap.....


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 8, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> i can see roids down there on the coast now, milking pelicans for the oil, so he can drive to *south florida* on the cheap.....


 

oh shit!


----------



## cc-10 (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Too late. Hes southbound on I-95 at this very moment!


 

Stay the fuck away from my Gilf, Roids


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 8, 2010)

cc-10 said:


>


 

are you beating off to my granny??


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 8, 2010)

I can see Roids grabbing some of that oil and rubbing it on his lats then sunbathing nude with granny.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 8, 2010)

roids is very noticeably absent from the ct....

lets get him al!


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 8, 2010)

Maybe his wife came back, threw boiling rice at him, and cut his pecker off.


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 8, 2010)

I know several of yous enjoy hanging a fat one (no Sane, not fucking a fat chick), but I'm liking this Camel snus stuff. No need for a spit cup and since my nicotine tolerance is low it gives me a nice little buzz here at the office.

Anyone try em?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I know several of yous enjoy hanging a fat one (no Sane, not fucking a fat chick), but I'm liking this Camel snus stuff. No need for a spit cup and since my nicotine tolerance is low it gives me a nice little buzz here at the office.
> 
> Anyone try em?


 

Yeah....they're not too bad.......but I like the real Cope


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 8, 2010)

Word. I'll start with this. If I try the real shit now I'll probably pass out lol


----------



## independent (Jun 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Maybe his wife came back, threw boiling rice at him, and cut his pecker off.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2010)

some of you cunts are making us cunts look like cunts


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 8, 2010)

Roids might use the oil for anal lube but by the time he buys her several expensive meals and manages to close the deal, BP will have cleaned up the spill.

GBPCH!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 8, 2010)

Can one of you knobs Re-size this pic so I can use it as my avy..........???

My Dell picture program expired and won't let me do it.....Thanks inn advance eff-stikks


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 8, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> not mah granny......


Wait a sec!  Is you're granny seriously hot?  What part of S.FL?  Is she widowed?  Gimme some details and pics if you got any.  I'm willing to drive up to 500miles.  Is she on facebook?  Dude, time for another road trip!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Too late. Hes southbound on I-95 at this very moment!



It's I65 down here knig!  I'm waiting for a response from the mooch, then I'm hittn' mapquest!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 8, 2010)

Gich!


----------



## cc-10 (Jun 8, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> are you beating off to my granny??


 

yeah what's wrong with that?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 8, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Gich!


 
Files are still too big.........


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2010)

Al dont you have a Paint program on your computer? it's so easy to resize photos.. I mean, i'd do it for you but you said you won't be my Cool Jerked Uncle


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2010)

. . hand-rapists! started my 'tides last night . .hit 330lb on the squat rack for reps!Insane pumps! 

Cant seem to keep on top of my hunger, starting to drop shots of EVOO 3x a day, plus cottage cheese/NPB before bed . . might have to reduce LHJO to conserve calorie expenditure 

GEARS!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 8, 2010)

Buncha cornhole uphill landscape engineers............da whole effin' lot of yuz


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2010)

rather be a cornhole engineer than being Punked down by ur Milfy's scrawny Not-Big ex


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2010)

Saney said:


> rather be a cornhole engineer than being Punked down by ur Milfy's scrawny Not-Big ex


 
werd! or just stand there like some retarded fuck while two hot chicks start getting each other off in front of ya!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You have to upload the file from your computer (save it first)
> 
> For some reason when using a URL for your Avy, it always says "file too large"


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 9, 2010)

Saney said:


> Al dont you have a Paint program on your computer? it's so easy to resize photos.. I mean, i'd do it for you but you said you won't be my Cool Jerked Uncle


 
Give him a break. When he grew up TV was just invented. He's still new to computers.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 9, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Give him a break. When he grew up TV was just invented. He's still new to computers.


 



poor *old* pony.....


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

Pins came in today!


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Great! You can give yourself 3 CC's of air later on...



Intravenously.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 9, 2010)

The California Raisin is in full effect now, avy and all!  Now that we got Al's avy straight, we need Saney to use the cock polishing pic I posted a while back.  I'm considering a poll to decide if he has to do it.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Great! You can give yourself 3 CC's of air later on...



I understand you can practice with vinegar, zinc or windex too.


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

lol, My old man was asking me about HRT today. Said he's tired of all the gay Gel shit he's been giving and wants to upgrade to the goods.. So i'm about to hook him up with a Doc.. I just hope he doesn't get more jacked than Al at 61 lol


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Saneys gonna vid his first injection when the gears come so we can CT memorialize it.



And yes! I plan to do a video recording of it so it can be a grand memory for years to come!


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2010)

This is what you should be injecting.






GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

lol my cut has been coming along nicely thank you.


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

No. My body won't shit and its holding onto all the food for some reason.. gay garbage.. I need to do another liquid day and flush my system so I can get an accurate weight.


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Geared J, did you ever listen to that Rosetta Stoned song?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 9, 2010)

A friend of mine that does test just messaged me asking if there were any legit places for hcg, since his source dried up.  Anyone know of a good place?  He kinda reminds me of Alphonse....late 40's but still pretty jacked.  Gotta throw Al some love after all the recent abuse!

Saney, I wasn't aware that Joseph was your dad!  Small world!  He's gonna send you an angry PM in a minute for giving away his dissatisfaction w/ Testim.


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

well, the DMT song was called "Lost Keys" and Rosetta Stoned was the other half of the song.  

the really long song? like 11.11 in length


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

My memory is very intact you fuck fruit.. I never mentioned if you had listened to it fully or not.. so STFU!

My pinns look intimidating


----------



## Tesla (Jun 9, 2010)

Supp tea baggers and dong-dabblers............been sick all week........really fucking up my SFW seshs.......Can't let Saney's Dad get more jerked than me

Had a sore throat for like 3 weeks..won't go away....can barely swallow.......wonder if I have strep.......maybe need to give up the Prips


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

lol, the old man sfw with us today.. He tried doing a chin up and failed lol it was funny.

I've been taking it easy on the sfw sessions because of my injury.. its almost healed completely, but i'll still be taking it easy for another week just to be sure.

Gonna smash lats and Biceps tomorrow


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

Yo, i'm really getting lean here.. of course i have miles to travel. But compared to my last picture theres a good difference..

Only eating two meals a day with plenty of Whey, is fucking hard god damnit!


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2010)

Saney said:


> Yo, i'm really getting lean here.. of course i have miles to travel. But compared to my last picture theres a good difference..
> 
> Only eating two meals a day with plenty of Whey, is fucking hard god damnit!



Sounds like youre starving yourself.

Maybe you and Josh should apply for "The Biggest Loser Couples" show.


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

yea, it blows man. I hate this dieting shit.. I just need to shed this fat so I can UnBlub myself


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2010)

Saney said:


> yea, it blows man. I hate this dieting shit.. I just need to shed this fat so I can UnBlub myself



I still dont think you need to starve yourself.  How many cals a day?


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not counting cals to be honest. Just trying to eat Super clean ED and get plenty of Protein in between my small meals and protein shake.

Cutting my workouts down in time, but working out more days in the Week help with fatigue


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2010)

Saney said:


> I'm not counting cals to be honest. Just trying to eat Super clean ED and get plenty of Protein in between my small meals and protein shake.
> 
> Cutting my workouts down in time, but working out more days in the Week help with fatigue



As long as its working stick with it. If you hit a plateau start counting cals and adjust from there.


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

yea. With training 4  to 5 days a week and low intake, I have to lose weight. Then one day i'll be as light and as Lean as Josh


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2010)

have a shot of freshly squeezed lemon juice when you wake, then drink green tea throughout the day . . .  and have an enema


----------



## Tesla (Jun 9, 2010)

If you can't lose weight with Clen/T3 then your doing sum10 very wrong....That shit has me shredded and my diet has not been spot on by any stretch .......maybe Saney just has bad genetics


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 9, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> If you can't lose weight with Clen/T3 then your doing sum10 very wrong....That shit has me shredded and my diet has not been spot on by any stretch .......maybe Saney just has bad genetics



Someone google the calorie content of cum.  His overindulgence there could be the problem.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Someone google the calorie content of cum.  His overindulgence there could be the problem.



Agreed.

Man jam is not the same as a protein shake.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Someone google the calorie content of cum. His overindulgence there could be the problem.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 9, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Man jam is not the same as a protein shake.



I'm sayin'!  He was talking about living on a couple protein shakes a day plus some hot dogs.  I kinda put 2 and 2 together and had a eureka moment.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 9, 2010)

Sup hershey highwaymen!  Been at uni everyday these past coupla weeks.  Goddamn there's so much 19 year old tailpipe over there.  I feel like an old a dirty old man over there.  Got enough going on with the gilf, the wife and the related shit storm that's fixin to ensue that I don't need to be messin with anything else tho.  

This has turnt out to be a helluva long cycle.  Hangin in there at 242ish and still leaning out.  I can see a full 6-pack now and was reppin' the hell outta 275 on inclines for a good 10-12.  Also thowed up 495 on the squats for reps and almost puked after the last set.  Been doing this power-rep-range-shock w/o.  Seems to be showing promise as far as shockin' the muscles and breaking up the monotony.  

Anyhoo, this is the CT, so I should add that I had a good round of LHJO after SFW today and gonna plow the gilf again manana.  Hopefully, I'll get to bust one in her mouth this time!


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

You get divorced yet Roids?

What would the Gilf say if she found out you married a Jap?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like the Flyers choked again.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2010)

hey Goat Fukkers Anon! 


Shit getting outta control, none of my shirts fit and I got sum kick-arse bloat from the dbol . . . got my letro but need to work out a dosage protocol.

 . . think Im sitting on about 238lb, but yeah a lot of water  . .  starting to get some good sweep on the wheels!

Gears!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 9, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> hey Goat Fukkers Anon!
> 
> 
> Shit getting outta control, none of my shirts fit and I got sum kick-arse bloat from the dbol . . . got my letro but need to work out a dosage protocol.
> ...



Great sweep but get some damn SUN on those things!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Great sweep but get some damn SUN on those things!!!


 
it's winter here Nigg . .  maybe need to up to M-II


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 10, 2010)

*For Saney*



http://www.fathead.com/nhl/chicago-...mc=email268-_-june6-_-stanleycup-_-champslogo


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 10, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> hey Goat Fukkers Anon!
> 
> 
> Shit getting outta control, none of my shirts fit and I got sum kick-arse bloat from the dbol . . . got my letro but need to work out a dosage protocol.
> ...


 
You must be pretty tall. You carry that 238lbs pretty well!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2010)

6'2" - will take a side profile toms . .  also Im carrying a shitload of water weight around the mid-section . .


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2010)

Is that a pink hat? Wait....is that *Planet Fitness*?

I knew it.....you're a flame.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2010)

you silly fuck . . we dont even have Planet Fitness in Argentina


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you silly fuck . . we dont even have Planet Fitness in Argentina



Sorry, I meant Planet Fitness or *Equivalent*.....Pinky.

Good work on the quads.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Supp tea baggers and dong-dabblers............been sick all week........really fucking up my SFW seshs.......Can't let Saney's Dad get more jerked than me
> 
> Had a sore throat for like 3 weeks..won't go away....can barely swallow.......wonder if I have strep.......maybe need to give up the Prips


 

gone down on any strange lately?  my buddy went down on a chick that had a yeast infection and was sick for a month.  He was all drunk and is fatter than saney and josh, he was just so excited to actually be getting laid i guess he diddnt notice the cottage cheese.  but he says it was the worst sore throat he ever had and it lasted for like a month.


----------



## independent (Jun 10, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> You must be pretty tall. You carry that 238lbs pretty well!



I was thinking the same thing.  Good job Capt.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 10, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> hey Goat Fukkers Anon!
> 
> 
> Shit getting outta control, none of my shirts fit and I got sum kick-arse bloat from the dbol . . . got my letro but need to work out a dosage protocol.
> ...


 

did you forget the bottom half of your shorts at home?


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> did you forget the bottom half of your shorts at home?



Not everyone dresses like a thug.....or _thug queen_, in your case.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 10, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Not everyone dresses like a thug.....or _thug queen_, in your case.


 

my shorts half to come to my knees at least.  if they didnt then everyone would see the tip of my dick


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> my shorts half to come to my knees at least. if they didnt then everyone would see the tip of my dick


 

baggy shorts and clown shoes, that's how you roll Moochie


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> baggy shorts and clown shoes, that's how you roll Moochie



I'm thinking Moochy is of a different breed....


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2010)

Ease up on Da Mooch.....he's probably the most Jerked one in all of the CT


Go Lakers!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2010)

There's no doubt in my mind that Al is pulling that Grade of women at the Complex!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> There's no doubt in my mind that Al is pulling that Grade of women at the Complex!


 
You are a very smart cookie, Saney.......


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You are a very smart cookie, Saney.......



I take after my future Uncle... ~French Vanilla~


----------



## cc-10 (Jun 10, 2010)

watching rambo....gonna squat with geared moses in the morn


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> You must be pretty tall. You carry that 238lbs pretty well!


 
got a back shot . . with a little cutting should come up with the goods


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2010)

How big are ur arms Capt?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2010)

I dunno saney. .nothing spectacular


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 11, 2010)

Chilling in the Mile High City for five days.  Nailed the Gf as soon as I got here.  Does that get me an honorary MHC membership?  Her sister lives here so its a cheap vacation with great natural scenery.  Hoping to go to Coors Brewery again on actual workday.  Last time was Labor Day so the line wasn't running...just not the same.

At the end you get several free brew.  Can't beat that.  Posting from my Evo while the laptop can't get on their ghetto home network.  Hope to visit Boulder or Vale while out here.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 11, 2010)

Full on hershey highway hijackers 'round here to say the least


Just pinned sum sust after leavin' Milfies and have sum serious wood


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Full on hershey highway hijackers 'round here to say the least
> 
> 
> Just  pinned sum sust after leavin' Milfies and have sum serious wood



I can relate today.  Did 2 mg of melanotan2 before tanning today.  A couple hours later I was at the airport sporting obvious wood for no reason.  Had to stand to go hit the pisser and am pretty sure several people could tell.  Melanotan wood is relentless. Better than any other boner juice.


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I dunno saney. .nothing spectacular


----------



## Tesla (Jun 11, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> gone down on any strange lately? my buddy went down on a chick that had a yeast infection and was sick for a month. He was all drunk and is fatter than saney and josh, he was just so excited to actually be getting laid i guess he diddnt notice the cottage cheese. but he says it was the worst sore throat he ever had and it lasted for like a month.


 
Fuckin' Dr. Mooch in da house.......Just got back from the Doc and he looked at my tongue and throat and said it was a Yeast infection

I told him about oral with Milfie about 3 weeks ago and said that's prolly how it happenned......cuz she wasn't feeling good down there a couple days ago and went to the Doc yesterday......Anyway, he gave sum stuff to swish around in my mouth and sum anti-biotics........hope it goes away soon, cuz I can't even do prips it hurts soo fukkin bad


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2010)

lol, whats up with ya'll and going down on nasty bitches?? Jesus fucking christ, even I don't steep that low


----------



## melanotan-II (Jun 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Better than any other boner juice.



Even Dr. Porkenheimer's?

http_://__w__w__w__._dailymotion.com/video/x4rkbm_dr-porkenheimer-s-boner-juice_fun

LOL


----------



## Tesla (Jun 11, 2010)

Saney said:


> lol, whats up with ya'll and going down on nasty bitches?? Jesus fucking christ, even I don't steep that low


 
Well in my case it gets me blowers........I have to pay the price occasionally and she smoke da pole for a while


----------



## independent (Jun 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Well in my case it gets me blowers........I have to pay the price occasionally and she smoke da pole for a while



I wonder what else she gave you.

GSCH!


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Well in my case it gets me blowers........I have to pay the price occasionally and she smoke da pole for a while



I guess you gotta for that.. But I used to smash my women back in the day, when I actually had a libido, and their vag would hurt so bad the next day, that they'd only wanna blow me the following night.. 

Is that a Win Win or what?

223lbs!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>


 
Sleeping off a llello bender


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2010)

Ya'lls be hate'in yo. Fine. I'll just stop posting until somebody misses me..

1,979 total posts


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I wonder what else she gave you.
> 
> GSCH!


 
werd! Pony be riding that ho bareback!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 11, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> werd! Pony be riding that ho bareback!


 
I know I'm a dumbass


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 11, 2010)

"Chicks on Gears give the Best ANAL!" 

Discuss


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 11, 2010)

Saney said:


> You get divorced yet Roids?
> 
> What would the Gilf say if she found out you married a Jap?



LMAO!  IDK, if I'd married a jap, I'da told her about it.  The gilf knows I married one'em orientals tho.  She's a oriental, but Chinese, not jap.  I know, it's really the same thing tho.  

I;m gettn' ready to drop the bomb.  I have a feeln' it could get pretty fugly.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 11, 2010)

Saney's getting all cocky bc he's ordered sum gears . . whether he actually pins or nots another matter


----------



## cc-10 (Jun 11, 2010)

capt you post'n quad pics...what yah squatt'n?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 11, 2010)

140kg (308lb) unbelted for 10 . .  I could have gone 150 with a belt . . . follow squats w. 50 rep walking BB lunges . . . finish with leg ext. with a 2-3 sec static hold  . . .  

 . . thats leg WO#1 . . 4-5 days later WO#2:

 Hacks - SL Deads - static Lunges - leg curls


----------



## cc-10 (Jun 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> He can squat the bar w/10's on each side x 12, A2G!


 

that's following the shakesallday program


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 11, 2010)

try the stationary cycle for 6hrs with the seat replaced with a sharpened stake


----------



## cc-10 (Jun 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> word.
> 
> 
> 2 hrs of cement bag dragging in the yard using a homemade sled constructed from parts i found at the landfill.
> ...


 

deadlifting 95lbs for sets of 60 ..really big pump...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 12, 2010)

Went to New Belgium microwbrewery today.  Got to check the place out and sample a few brew.  They make Fat Tire and a few others.  Great unique beers there.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 12, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> deadlifting 95lbs for sets of 60 ..really big pump...



Hey!  It just dawned on me that if I'm on top, it counts as squats!  Cool!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Fuckin smashed  Goin 2 bed. Does Kathy wanna join me?


 
You couldn't handle K-Bird in da sakk.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2010)

werd! posting up bombs and facial pics


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You couldn't handle K-Bird in da sakk.......



Yah you know I could be some tattooed freak who enjoys anal in public...


----------



## Tesla (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 13, 2010)

Willp is soooo fukkin' right when he says that bitches are nuttin' but Hoes and sluts.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Willp is soooo fukkin' right when he says that bitches are nuttin' but Hoes and sluts.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2010)

you cant ban dem ho's!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 13, 2010)

Hoes, bitches, sluts, cum dumpsters =


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2010)

so whatcha gonna do? Sell your vitC stash and LHJO for the remainding years?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> so whatcha gonna do? Sell your vitC stash and LHJO for the remainding years?


 
Fuck No!!  

Gonna find me sum new Slits


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2010)

werd!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 13, 2010)

On balcony watch right now as I speak........sweet fresh noobie puss at da pool right now

Poor girls don't know what they're in for


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2010)

I would stick to  until you can test them your yeast infections!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I would stick to until you can test them your yeast infections!


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 13, 2010)

You know, urine is a cure for athletes foot.  Since a yeast infection is basically the same thing....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 13, 2010)

Sup sippers.  Descent weekend.  Went to a pub with the gilf/gf lasts nite till about 2am.  The last one, a whole buncha necks decided to jump in the pic.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2010)

love the pearl necklace . .  did you give her that?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2010)

not the Capt . . he got tested . . cleanest Big in the CT


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2010)

sten has a good deal on:

*BUY 1 GET 2 ON THE FOLLOWING RESEARCH CHEMICALS:*
TADALAFIL- 30ML / CLENBUTEROL 60ML   / CLENUBUTEROL – 30ML / LETROZOLE – 30 ML
CLOMIPHENE – 6OML / TAMOXIFEN CITRATE 60ML / T3 (LIOTHYRONINE) -60ML  / SILDENAFIL CITRATE – 30ML  /  ALBUTEROL 60 ML . 
CODE IN COMMENTS SECTION IS (B1G2)


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> not the Capt . . he got tested . . cleanest Big in the CT


 
What was it??

A Blood test?..........Don't you need to have a break-out to get tested for Herpes??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2010)

blood and urine . . I aint got no herpes, never had any breakout ever . . but no AIDs, clap, gonna, yeasty nasties, or hepps . . and a swinging pair o' nuts! 


 . .  but serious dude, I never gone bareback


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> blood and urine . . I aint got no herpes, never had any breakout ever . . but no AIDs, clap, gonna, yeasty nasties, or hepps . . and a swinging pair o' nuts!
> 
> 
> . . but serious dude, I never gone bareback


 
I understand all the others.........but can a blood test reveal Herpes or do you need to have a break-out


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2010)

I thought it was only detectable/transferable during a breakout . . it can otherwise be dormant or inactive . . 

_"There are several diagnostic tests available, each with varying degrees of accuracy. These range from swabbing a herpes blister or sore, to a blood test"_


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I understand all the others.........but can a blood test reveal Herpes or do you need to have a break-out


 

it seems milfie is gone, but is there something else about the girl that you need to get off your chest? (or your lip).....(or the tip of your dick?)


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah........Milfies gone........she claims I gave her Herpes but My Doc said he couldn't test me unless I had a break-out and to come back if I did so he could test


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Bumps!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Dude if she has it, you must have it either way...Or will shortly.
> 
> If her blister swab test or whatever came back positive...Well, you sure as hell have it if youve been pounding that for weeks now.


 
Which was why I was asking if I need a blood test to reveal it(or if it can reveal it), cuz I have no break-out to test as the Doc told me


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fuckin' Dr. Mooch in da house.......Just got back from the Doc and he looked at my tongue and throat and said it was a Yeast infection
> 
> I told him about oral with Milfie about 3 weeks ago and said that's prolly how it happenned......cuz she wasn't feeling good down there a couple days ago and went to the Doc yesterday......Anyway, he gave sum stuff to swish around in my mouth and sum anti-biotics........hope it goes away soon, cuz I can't even do prips it hurts soo fukkin bad


 
LOL!!! Dirty pussy.


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> word.
> 
> 
> 2 hrs of cement bag dragging in the yard using a homemade sled constructed from parts i found at the landfill.
> ...


 
LOL!!!

You forgot:

115lbs deadlifts x 5 (slow and steady, focusing on the eccentric)


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 14, 2010)

Now if I wanted to be a bitch I could say something about not fucking around all over the damn place.....


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Willp is soooo fukkin' right when he says that bitches are nuttin' but Hoes and sluts.


 
Word brother. The only difference is that some are more whorish than others.

Fuck em all!

If they didn't have meatwallets and bombs we would never talk to them.


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 14, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup sippers. Descent weekend. Went to a pub with the gilf/gf lasts nite till about 2am. The last one, a whole buncha necks decided to jump in the pic.


 
That's a nice pearl necklace she's wearing. lol


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Dude if she has it, you must have it either way...Or will shortly.
> 
> If her blister swab test or whatever came back positive...Well, you sure as hell have it if youve been pounding that for weeks now.


 
He should just wash his junk with some beer for a few days. That should kill it.


----------



## independent (Jun 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yeah........Milfies gone........she claims I gave her Herpes but My Doc said he couldn't test me unless I had a break-out and to come back if I did so he could test




I am almost happy that Im married after reading this.


She could be fucking with you also. She could have had them before you too.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I am almost happy that Im married after reading this.
> 
> 
> She could be fucking with you also. She could have had them before you too.


 

Werd!!!!!........but she's sticking to her guns saying she was tested in Feb. and was clean.......and that I have been the only dude since....

Guess I'll wait to see if I break-out

She failed to tell me she fucked her Hubby(separated) like 6 weeks ago(2 weeks after we started AP) and he broke out(she claims he's been with noone but her), which is why she is blaming me now even though she has no symptoms...........this fukkin' sux.....now she wants me to get a blood test, but my Doc told me he needs to diagnose it after a break-out which I never have had.......


----------



## independent (Jun 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd!!!!!........but she's sticking to her guns saying she was tested in Feb. and was clean.......and that I have been the only dude since....
> 
> Guess I'll wait to see if I break-out
> 
> She failed to tell me she fucked her Hubby(separated) like 6 weeks ago(2 weeks after we started AP) and he broke out(she claims he's been with noone but her), which is why she is blaming me now even though she has no symptoms...........this fukkin' sux.....now she wants me to get a blood test, but my Doc told me he needs to diagnose it after a break-out which I never have had.......



She has no symptoms but she has herpes now. Sounds like bs to me.  I bet her ex had them first.

She sounds pretty stupid. I bet he has a yeast infection and is to retarded to figure it out.  A yeast infection can look similar to herpes.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> She has no symptoms but she has herpes now. Sounds like bs to me. I bet her ex had them first.
> 
> She sounds pretty stupid. I bet he has a yeast infection and is to retarded to figure it out. A yeast infection can look similar to herpes.


 
She says he has blisters all over his cock.......I have a yeast infection in my mouth from her, so who the fuck knows until his results come in....but she insists I'm the one to blame


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2010)

Third-Eye-Brown said:


>


 
You said it TEB.........


----------



## independent (Jun 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> She says he has blisters all over his cock.......I have a yeast infection in my mouth from her, so who the fuck knows until his results come in....but she insists I'm the one to blame



I bet he has a yeast infection. I got one from my wife before and it looked like blisters or small pimples.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 14, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:
			
		

> I bet he has a yeast infection. I got one from my wife before and it looked like blisters or small pimples.



Milfie's spreading her infection all over the fukkin place... Al's throat... Ex's cock.... Damn huwars.

They're good for one thing... Well 2 if you count injecting me with GEARS!!!


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll take one for the team and Inject Pony since Milfie went bye-byes


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 14, 2010)

Third-Eye-Brown said:


> I'll take one for the team and Inject Pony since Milfie went bye-byes



Really.  Can I watch?  ... and here sign this disclosure form allowing me to film and waiving all rights.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 14, 2010)

JFC!  I didn't know you could get an oral yeast infection.  Maybe try swishing some vinegar.  

And werd!  The pearl necklace is kinda old ladyish.  That fukker set me back a good $5g.


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Jun 14, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Really.  Can I watch?  ... and here sign this disclosure form allowing me to film and waiving all rights.....



You can't watch, but you can join in. We'll have a three sum. But i'm bringing rubbers


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 14, 2010)

Third-Eye-Brown said:


> You can't watch, but you can join in. We'll have a three sum. But i'm bringing rubbers



With herpes boy??!!  Oh HAY-ell no.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## independent (Jun 14, 2010)

Did her puss look like this?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2010)

No......she has no symptoms I told you

She tells me yesterday that she saw a small blister on my cock like 7 weeks ago while giving me head

Her stories keep changing......I never saw shit......normally wouldn't it be itchy and kinda painful??  Not that any of you would know, but seriously......That's what the Doc told me anyway


----------



## independent (Jun 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> No......she has no symptoms I told you
> 
> She tells me yesterday that she saw a small blister on my cock like 7 weeks ago while giving me head
> 
> Her stories keep changing......I never saw shit......normally wouldn't it be itchy and kinda painful??  Not that any of you would know, but seriously......That's what the Doc told me anyway



Does your cock look like this?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuck NO!!!!!!!!!

My cock looks nice


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Well hey, shit happens.
> 
> I must have a geared Eye-talian guardian angel or some shit looking out. Ive ran up in some shit that would make any one of you shake your head. Also, i keep a can of Lysol in the car. And yes i have sprayed my knob on the ride home at times.
> 
> You's were laughing at me but my penis is Linen Fresh!



LOLs  I bet you have with summa your craigslist escapades.  Only time I'da needed a can of lysol was after tappin' this one me and a mate picked up on the way home when I was 19.  We took her to his pad and both barebacked it.  I didn't even think to wash my junk off with beer afterward.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> No......she has no symptoms I told you
> 
> She tells me yesterday that she saw a small blister on my cock like 7 weeks ago while giving me head
> 
> Her stories keep changing......I never saw shit......normally wouldn't it be itchy and kinda painful?? Not that any of you would know, but seriously......That's what the Doc told me anyway


 
Your Milfie is fulla shit bro . .  and you maybe ok. Hang in there bro.

 . .  anyways after all this shit going down, theCaptn is over whoring for now . .  he got himself a nice clean Milfie . . . we exchanged medical results yesterday before I pounded her senseless bareback . .  been like over 2yrs since riding bareback  .


----------



## independent (Jun 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Your Milfie is fulla shit bro . .  and you maybe ok. Hang in there bro.
> 
> . .  anyways after all this shit going down, theCaptn is over whoring for now . .  he got himself a nice clean Milfie . . . we exchanged medical results yesterday before I pounded her senseless bareback . .  been like over 2yrs since riding bareback  .



Now you have herpes too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2010)

I hear dianabol cures herpes


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 15, 2010)

Dude, ask her to produce the test.  I call vs.  You get tested too.  If you're infected there would be higher antibodies to herpes.  That all but says you have it.  I bet she's lying


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2010)

I just got a new job, more money less work . . . thanks to Gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2010)

Capt of the good ship Gears, with a wide scope for pillage & plunder


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2010)

I would harpoon that fat BA abuser myself


----------



## Tesla (Jun 15, 2010)

Milfies test came back negative........Her Hubbies came back positive

She wants me to get a blood test.............says if I ever had a break-out in the past it would show up on the test

She still wants me, but wants me to have tests before anymore AP


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> Milfies test came back negative........Her Hubbies came back positive
> 
> She wants me to get a blood test.............says if I ever had a break-out in the past it would show up on the test
> 
> She still wants me, but wants me to have tests before anymore AP



Al... I use to love your Milfie (because of the AP stories), but now I hate her (because of the AP/herpes) stories.

Seems like too much drama or sum10 to me. Talk to her long enough to get her whore friend's number and end this shit in style... By breakin' off a new chick and causing some serious animosity in their friendship.... Fukkem is what I say.

GICH!


----------



## independent (Jun 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Milfies test came back negative........Her Hubbies came back positive
> 
> She wants me to get a blood test.............says if I ever had a break-out in the past it would show up on the test
> 
> She still wants me, but wants me to have tests before anymore AP



Go get tested.  Dont fuck her anymore.


----------



## Saney (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## independent (Jun 15, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Al... I use to love your Milfie (because of the AP stories), but now I hate her (because of the AP/herpes) stories.
> 
> Seems like too much drama or sum10 to me. Talk to her long enough to get her whore friend's number and end this shit in style... By breakin' off a new chick and causing some serious animosity in their friendship.... Fukkem is what I say.
> 
> GICH!



Im not sure if I would be fucking her friend either, they have been sharing a dildo.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 15, 2010)

its time to pull back and regroup, you may have gotten through this one okay but you definately lost the battle.....quit fucking her so you can live to stab another day.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 15, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:
			
		

> Im not sure if I would be fucking her friend either, they have been sharing a dildo.



Werd! Dump all them bitches! There's entirely too much quality talent around to get dirtied up by them ho's.

GYCH!


----------



## independent (Jun 15, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Werd! Dump all them bitches! There's entirely too much quality talent around to get dirtied up by them ho's.
> 
> GYCH!



Well remember he might be dirtied up now, in that case he might want to fuck the friend.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 15, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im not sure if I would be fucking her friend either, they have been sharing a dildo.


 
True dat mah good knigg


----------



## Tesla (Jun 15, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Well remember he might be dirtied up now, in that case he might want to fuck the friend.


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd!!!!!........but she's sticking to her guns saying she was tested in Feb. and was clean.......and that I have been the only dude since....
> 
> Guess I'll wait to see if I break-out
> 
> She failed to tell me she fucked her Hubby(separated) like 6 weeks ago(2 weeks after we started AP) and he broke out(she claims he's been with noone but her), which is why she is blaming me now even though she has no symptoms...........this fukkin' sux.....now she wants me to get a blood test, but my Doc told me he needs to diagnose it after a break-out which I never have had.......


 
She should've tell you to do anything. As far as I'm concerned you should end it with this whore. She's got the herpes now so would you really want to AP her regardless?

It's obvious she can't be trusted. Then again it's not like you two had a relationship anyway.


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 15, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> JFC! I didn't know you could get an oral yeast infection. Maybe try swishing some vinegar.
> 
> And werd! The pearl necklace is kinda old ladyish. That fukker set me back a good $5g.


 
Now I know why you sold the Expedition.


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Milfies test came back negative........Her Hubbies came back positive
> 
> She wants me to get a blood test.............says if I ever had a break-out in the past it would show up on the test
> 
> She still wants me, but wants me to have tests before anymore AP


 
I wouldn't touch her. If she's AP the husband and he has it I would think maybe she could have it. Maybe it's dormant or something when she took the test? 

Or if she's clean do you really think she won't AP the infected husband anymore?

Fuck that.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 15, 2010)

" I never fucked anybody over in
my life didn't have it comin' to him
okay! All I got's my two balls
my word -- and I don't break 'em.
For nobody. That piece of shit up
there I never liked, I never trusted..
For all I know he's the guy who set me
up and got my buddy Angel Fernandez killed.
But that's history. I'm here. He's
not. You wanna go on with me, say it.
You don't, make your move, hodedor! "


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2010)

why is she so ready to believe her ex didn't fuck anyone? he obviously did. 

and women will lie and say you gave them vd if they suspect you been fucking around. it's a simply ploy to make you think the other chick or chicks you are banging is a filthy whore. it works. if i were a guy, just to be safe, i wouldn't get my dick anywhere near ms i have herpes you have herpes he has herpes. if you can't ditch her demand to go have a sit down with the dr that did her test to get PROOF she is clean and have yours done by him too. a blood test will reveal antibodies even if you have never had a break out and it can specify between types of herpes.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 15, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> why is she so ready to believe her ex didn't fuck anyone? he obviously did.


 
I don't know, but she swears he hasn't cuz she says he never has lied to her in the past and they were together for 7 years.....If I do have it I'm not gonna know what to think.........I have gone bareback with previous chicks and gf's, but never had a sign nor have the X's..........Either she gave it to me even tho she's neg..........or I gave it her her and she's dormant and then gave it to hubby.........I'm tired of this shit........I'm heading over to Cap's Cabin for a stiff drink...........join me if you so please, ct'ers


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2010)

werd Pony . . . I agree with the bretheren here . . . fuck that ho off. . .  start a fresh with sum new Milf . . I'll see you in the cabin


----------



## Tesla (Jun 15, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I'll see you in the cabin


 

Cap'n N Coke sounds appropriate..........tossin one down the bar to da fish stick abuser


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2010)

werd, lemme just lock up the good ship Gears . . don't want those dems or mexi-cunts stealing her rims


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 15, 2010)

Everyone lies.  Everyone.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2010)

hush child . . . . hush . . .


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2010)

what if Al pipes sand and sawdust up her arse and dry-fucks her . . does that count?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2010)

what he could also do is kidnap milf and hubby at gunpoint, and order them to AP to make sure she gets the nasties, meanwhile he could use a FistMaster2010 on the husband for causing all this grief. . .   I can see this situation generating LHJO opportunidads!

GTCH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2010)

werd, and you know they'll blame Gears when they find his stash of horny goat weed and The One


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2010)

he generally doesnt discuss the topic, but werd on the street is Al used to have a full crop of hair before taking advice from josh regarding intra-anal BA dosages


----------



## Tesla (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2010)

sweet, I recognise your face on fb


----------



## Tesla (Jun 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I wanna add AL to my FB


 
You know the upside down shades is bomb


----------



## Tesla (Jun 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lol word. Me, al, capt, saney and Will can play Mob Wars


 
"I told you, don't fuck with me"


----------



## Tesla (Jun 15, 2010)

"I always tell the truth. Even when I lie."

"In this country, you gotta make the money first. Then when you get the money, you get the power. Then when you get the power, then you get the women."






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 16, 2010)

richard gears said:


> lol word. Me, al, capt, saney and will can play mob wars



 bump!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I found AL!
> 
> 
> Welcome to Facebook


 


Lol..........nice try


----------



## Saney (Jun 16, 2010)

richard gears said:


> i found al!
> 
> 
> welcome to facebook



gych


----------



## Saney (Jun 16, 2010)

Free GEAR!

I'm going to run a Log when my Axio/Syntrop gear comes in also!

Whenever it comes in that is


----------



## Saney (Jun 16, 2010)

YouTube - charlotte scrappin



BEST LINK EVER!


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I don't know, but she swears he hasn't cuz she says he never has lied to her in the past and they were together for 7 years.....If I do have it I'm not gonna know what to think.........I have gone bareback with previous chicks and gf's, but never had a sign nor have the X's..........Either she gave it to me even tho she's neg..........or I gave it her her and she's dormant and then gave it to hubby.........I'm tired of this shit........I'm heading over to Cap's Cabin for a stiff drink...........join me if you so please, ct'ers


 
How old is this bitch? I know it's fun to bang girls in their 20's and shit. But they're just too fucking immature as you can see.


----------



## independent (Jun 16, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> How old is this bitch? I know it's fun to bang girls in their 20's and shit. But they're just too fucking immature as you can see.



Old enough to have and spread herpes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Got a cycles worth of Axio PFP2Fifty coming, on the house. Going to create a detailed Log/Journal when it comes.


 
hope it's as good as your famous hGhUp log


----------



## Tesla (Jun 16, 2010)

Supp Liver abusers...........I've been too easy on my liver lately........No orals and not enough Merlot.......Doing nothing but injectables is way too Liver-friendly.......I've gotta take less Milk Thistle and get down to sum serious Liver abuse.......Suggestions???


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 16, 2010)

8 week dbol or a-bomb abuser


----------



## Tesla (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll take that into consideration, Capp


----------



## Saney (Jun 16, 2010)

I say That Al should Ease his way into some Chronic liver damage with a little T-Bol


----------



## Tesla (Jun 16, 2010)

Saney said:


> I say That Al should Ease his way into some Chronic liver damage with a little T-Bol


 

........



.....bout to pinn sum Sust.........damn injectables..........too easy on my Liver


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 16, 2010)

nuthing wrong w. inj . .  throw in another compound ya notBig


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 17, 2010)

Saney said:


> I say That Al should Ease his way into some Chronic liver damage with a little T-Bol



Tetherball is almost as anabolic as SFW, but slightly more so if you wear Sketchers Shape Ups while playing.  

Just got back from Denver last night.  Fun time in general but the weather sucked ass for 4 out of 5 days...cold and rainy.  Very last day was nice as hell but the 8:45 PM flight got delayed 2 damn hrs. after we got dropped off at the airport.  That plus losing an hr. w/ the time zone change got my ass home at 3 AM.  Couldn't get to the gym out there so finally got in a session tonight.

Finally got some 4G action on the cell today.  Pages load fast as fuck w/ it but it drains the battery if you're using it very much.  Gotta get an extended life battery and keep the car charger at the ready.


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Tetherball is almost as anabolic as SFW, but slightly more so if you wear Sketchers Shape Ups while playing.
> 
> Just got back from Denver last night.  Fun time in general but the weather sucked ass for 4 out of 5 days...cold and rainy.  Very last day was nice as hell but the 8:45 PM flight got delayed 2 damn hrs. after we got dropped off at the airport.  That plus losing an hr. w/ the time zone change got my ass home at 3 AM.  Couldn't get to the gym out there so finally got in a session tonight.
> 
> Finally got some 4G action on the cell today.  Pages load fast as fuck w/ it but it drains the battery if you're using it very much.  Gotta get an extended life battery and keep the car charger at the ready.








http://www.wheycheap.com/


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2010)

Just smashed a healthy Egg and Toast breakfast. I'll get some coffee started for Al because you know how old ppl can't go an hour with their mornin brew.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2010)

Saney said:


> I'll get some coffee started for Al because you know how old ppl can't go an hour with their mornin brew.


 
.............or Mornin' Merlot


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> Supp Liver abusers...........I've been too easy on my liver lately........No orals and not enough Merlot.......Doing nothing but injectables is way too Liver-friendly.......I've gotta take less Milk Thistle and get down to sum serious Liver abuse.......Suggestions???



Serious suggestion... Irish Car Bombs. Very fun, as well as, abusive to the liver.

GICH!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 17, 2010)

Cycle input from the CT needed.

I'm currently in the middle of a 12 week, 500mg/Week Test Cyp cycle. Also running T3. Just looking to cut fat and keep all the swoleness. It's going pretty well. I'm currently 272 and about 16-18% BF. I'll be HRT cruzin at 150-250mg/week after this. My goal is 240+/- at around 11-13% by Nov/3 (start of my next cycle).

Anyhoo... So here is my idea of a bulker for winter:

1-12: Test Cyp, 600mg/EW
1-10: Deca, 300mg/EW
1-4: D-Bol (dose suggestions?)

I'm just using the Deca for joint comfort and a small boost. What do you think about a dosage for the D-Bol? Suggestions for an oral alternative?


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Cycle input from the CT needed.
> 
> I'm currently in the middle of a 12 week, 500mg/Week Test Cyp cycle. Also running T3. Just looking to cut fat and keep all the swoleness. It's going pretty well. I'm currently 272 and about 16-18% BF. I'll be HRT cruzin at 150-250mg/week after this. My goal is 240+/- at around 11-13% by Nov/3 (start of my next cycle).
> 
> ...




Up your Deca, and 40-50 Dbol ED


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I got a motherplant i just cut clones from. Wanted opinions if shes Inidca or Sativa Dom


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2010)

Al's new Nick-Name = Raisins McBumpKnob


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2010)

SFW!!!! Had a good Lat session... I need to fire back with another picture so I can Blow Geared J's new Avy pic out of the water... Who's gonna shave my back?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 17, 2010)

*I made a video!*

I just bested you guys that settle for sending junk pics....I made a VID!


Watch the LHJO video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 17, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Did not know this about Tbol....



That would explain why so many people loved the original Halodrol-50.  It was found to have OT, madol and I think maybe even one other thing.  A lot of guys ended up going w/ 75 mg. for 6 weeks and got even better results.

I just got my T3 from Sten today so I'm considering running it with original Halodrol.  Perhaps combining it w/ the 19-nor "tren".  I was reading up that some guys have stacked those two w/ good results on a cutting cycle.  Seems like they'd go well with T3.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Cycle input from the CT needed.
> 
> I'm currently in the middle of a 12 week, 500mg/Week Test Cyp cycle. Also running T3. Just looking to cut fat and keep all the swoleness. It's going pretty well. I'm currently 272 and about 16-18% BF. I'll be HRT cruzin at 150-250mg/week after this. My goal is 240+/- at around 11-13% by Nov/3 (start of my next cycle).
> 
> ...


 
Bump your deca to 400 . . thats the optimum dosage for gains vs sides
start your dbol @ 30mg/ED thats enough w/.out having to worry about sides. . run it 1st and last 4 weeks.

GICH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


 
Fukkin' coffee drinkin' freak...........do you ever talk???


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


 


Ponyshow said:


> Fukkin' coffee drinkin' freak...........do you ever talk???


 
coffee-swilling donut-puncher . . . rumours from the high-seas suggest The Situation caught AIDs from fucking Monkeys


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2010)

T-Bol is the perfect PCT/Bridge!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fukkin' coffee drinkin' freak...........do you ever talk???


 
sure do you poop stabbing donut-puncher ...


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2010)

come on Lakers!!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2010)

Saney said:


> come on Lakers!!


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 17, 2010)

sup fugsticks been away dealin with the D-vorce shit heres some sexy pics for you homos LHJO are sure to iView attachment 27587

View attachment 27588nsuetwo days ago bitches


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 17, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Did not know this about Tbol....


  uh yeah bro thats clomid


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2010)

tbol = clomid?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 17, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> tbol = clomid?



Not.  Clomid is clomiphene, oral turinabol is a mild steroid, not a SERM.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2010)

you gonna log your tadalafil Gears?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Detailed cialis reports with pics updated ed!



Stack it with Extenze.  It'll be an affordable addition since you can get it for the price of a postage stamp.  It can help you go from good to great.


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2010)

I had myself a "Wake'n Suck" around 7'o'clock this mornin. You gotta love when the rope hits'em in the throat.. Nothing wakes her up sooner than a gag reflex

Besides all my Fake Josh AP Stories, I think i'm gonna go weigh myself.. 

NiagaraSmalls, how's the Blub Fest coming?


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> When she leaves your room in the morning, does she have to pass your parents and siblings in the living room?



Lol, I stay at her place. So she just runs into the bathroom to spit... She said that lately my Semen has tasted extremely bad. Isn't there something I can take that will improve the flavor?


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL

it's funny when shes running to the bathroom.. Sometimes i try and grab onto her so she can't spit right away. all that semen be marinating


----------



## independent (Jun 18, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> sup fugsticks been away dealin with the D-vorce shit heres some sexy pics for you homos LHJO are sure to iView attachment 27587
> 
> View attachment 27588nsuetwo days ago bitches



Someone needs to eat a sandwich or sumthin.


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> someone needs to eat a sandwich or sumthin.



lol +1,000,000,000


----------



## independent (Jun 18, 2010)

Saney said:


> lol +1,000,000,000



He has pecs like a 10 yr old boy.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> He has pecs like a 10 yr old boy.


 
I need to put jcar and cap'n on Pony's Pec training routine........


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I need to put jcar and cap'n on Pony's Pec training routine........



I'm sure any Pec training will do LOL

Jcar, i don't care how much Placebo Gears you inject urself with, you're one small little faggot LOL


----------



## independent (Jun 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> 200 lbs on the apartment complex Gym machine?



I heard you can catch herpes from those machines.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> 200 lbs on the apartment complex Gym machine?


 
 all you want.....but da ladys like me big solid pecs


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2010)

Well gentlemen, the First part of my order came in from Gen! I was excited to see "From: Athens Greece"  I didn't open the package yet, but it has to be my HCG so my nuts don't shrink as bad as Al's Shriveled Sac


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 18, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> Well gentlemen, the First part of my order came in from Gen! I was excited to see "From: Athens Greece"  I didn't open the package yet, but it has to be my HCG so my nuts don't shrink as bad as Al's Shriveled Sac



So when the rest shows up, are you actually going to use it?


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> So when the rest shows up, are you actually going to use it?



Yes Sir!

Now I have this situation on hand.. The HCG vials came along with a 1ml Solvent. What kind of Solvent does it normally come with? I was thinking I would need more solution so I can inject 500ui's weekly


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I need to put jcar and cap'n on Pony's Pec training routine........


 
the Capt is BeastMaster . . with no need for Pony's feeble colostomy bag routine


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 18, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> Yes Sir!
> 
> Now I have this situation on hand.. The HCG vials came along with a 1ml Solvent. What kind of Solvent does it normally come with? I was thinking I would need more solution so I can inject 500ui's weekly



What brand HCG? I don't use the solvent. I just use my own BAC water. I draw 1mL water and squirt into the amp with the powder. Then draw it all out and shoot it into a sterile vial. You can then add more water to get the ratio you want.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> What brand HCG? I don't use the solvent. I just use my own BAC water. I draw 1mL water and squirt into the amp with the powder. Then draw it all out and shoot it into a sterile vial. You can then add more water to get the ratio you want.


 
I do too . . esp when dealing with 10,000 iu vials . . I dilute it to 5mls for easier dosage


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok so thats what i'll have to do. Order some BAC water and turn it into a 5ml/5,000iu vial.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> the Capt is BeastMaster . . with no need for Pony's feeble colostomy bag routine


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 
post em up son, theCapt done in 3 years what you couldnt in 20


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> post em up son, theCapt done in 3 years what you couldnt in 20


 
WTF are you talking about??..........what do you fukkin' mean what I couldn't do........?????

What size is your puny ass chest anyway??

You prolly had 9 inch arms when I was pressing 350 20 years ago!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> WTF are you talking about??..........what do you fukkin' mean what I couldn't do........?????
> 
> What size is your puny ass chest anyway??
> 
> You prolly had 9 inch arms when I was pressing 350 20 years ago!


 

my chest matches my back ya notBig . .you seen the pics homes . . a family of mexicans could build a home and a garden on that MFer 

. . only thing you got bigger than theCapt is some guns, thats a fair call . . but the rest you aint got shit on me . . in just 3 years MFer!!

. . disagree? post em up son!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> my chest matches my back ya notBig . .you seen the pics homes . . a family of mexicans could build a home and a garden on that MFer
> 
> . . only thing you got bigger than theCapt is some guns, thats a fair call . . but the rest you aint got shit on me . . in just 3 years MFer!!
> 
> . . disagree? post em up son!


 
OK Fag......first of all how do you know jack shit about my measurements......and that back pic you posted was suppose to be big

Let's see pics of your scrawny chest after this and let the ct decide.....I wasn't even on gear in these.........











I'd be willing to guess my shoulders are prolly twice the size of yours as well............


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2010)

. . looking pretty chubby their mate . . 25%BF?

. . whatcha got now, hey??  . .  lets see those little toothpicks you call wheelz too


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

Where's your chest pics, puss???

Those were like 8 mos. ago.....I'm riding around 10%-12% right now .......Will post em when I get my Crackberry replacement 

I bet my chest was bigger than yours in this pic from like 3 years ago when I was a not-big.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2010)

Im thinking you look more like this now:


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm done arguing with you......this is lame.......post your chest pics or just STFU!!!

Yeah, I look like that........that's why my nickname at the pool is "muscles"......cuz I happen to have them, that's why......btw......if you still have a liver and are alive.......post pics when your 46.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2010)

JFC Muscles . . just trying to get ya to post em up . . . you're easy bait chief 

Yes, for an old cunt you're looking the goods . . feel better?

Thanks for the LHJO material 


 . . edit:  . . .  but you can shove ya calisthetics chest regime up your arse!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 18, 2010)

Alphonse was benching 350 at age 35?  Impressive!  I think he was geared on Cybergenics, though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2010)

It was Neovar and LHJO jackarse!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 18, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> sup fugsticks been away dealin with the D-vorce shit heres some sexy pics for you homos LHJO are sure to iView attachment 27587
> 
> View attachment 27588nsuetwo days ago bitches




Congrats knig!  I'm working on the big D over here also.  Already started the paperwork in fact.  Bitch's gonna get served soon, in China!  

Anyhoo, been at uni most of the day today.  Shit, even many of the coloured chicks there are smokin hot.  I saw this black chick in a lab class t'other day that looked better than any white chick in the room.  Fukkin big ass tits and sweet lookin ass.  Didn't even have that ass that's halfway up her back.  Prolly the bestest lookin body I ever saw on a coloured.  I was gettin a semi like I was friggin 14 again.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Alphonse was benching 350 at age 35? Impressive! I think he was geared on Cybergenics, though.


 
Why do you fuckers always add 10 years to my life?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 18, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Alphonse was benching 350 at age 35?  Impressive!  I think he was geared on Cybergenics, though.



Shit!  He's stayed in pretty good shape over the last 20 years then!  He was prolly all jerked up on those Weider chewable protein tabs and those Hot Stuff shakes.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Shit! He's stayed in pretty good shape over the last 20 years then! He was prolly all jerked up on those Weider chewable protein tabs and those Hot Stuff shakes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> OK Fag......first of all how do you know jack shit about my measurements......and that back pic you posted was suppose to be big
> 
> Let's see pics of your scrawny chest after this and let the ct decide.....I wasn't even on gear in these.........
> 
> ...


 
It show no gear there..


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

The Situation said:


> It show no gear there..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 
ya don't look mega-jacked like saney......


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

The Situation said:


> ya don't look mega-jacked like saney......


 
Gotcha........Saney would put the whole CT to shame


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2010)

Saney's getting jerked . . so watch out demlets!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Saney's getting jerked . . so watch out demlets!


 
Nah........  BFT is the one who is really getting jerked


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Saney's getting jerked . . so watch out demlets!


 
yep i see that he's megajacked...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Nah........  BFT is the one who is really getting jerked



The HCG he ordered was for his brother.  It came with a limited edition A-Rod baseball card.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 18, 2010)

U got some big pecs there knig.  Lookin lean in those pics too.  How much you benchin these days Al?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 18, 2010)

When we gonna see some pics of the lean & jerked version of saney?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> When we gonna see some pics of the lean & jerked version of saney?


 
werd! +1!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> U got some big pecs there knig. Lookin lean in those pics too. How much you benchin these days Al?


 
I'm 25% BF in those pics according to Cap'n(Cap'n and I kissed and made-up btw).......I'm way leaner now ....That was back in Nov.-Dec. during Holiday Blub season..

...Haven't maxed bp cuz of my Fucked-up wing.......prolly @ 375 when those pics were taken.......now I prolly couldn't do 275 cuz of my wing, but I'll get surgery this winter and finally fix it.......you can only take cortisone shots so many times.......


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2010)

Aint nobody ready to see the Lean/Jerked Saney! Ya'lls can't be handling that.. I was thinking that I'll run another heavy Oral cycle stacked with T3, and Get Uber Lean! Then Post Pics and Blow ya'll away fo sho


Edit: I don't see how the Capt'n is talking all that shit On Al.. Al has got to be twice his size and twice his age LOL Sad Really


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2010)

Saney STFU . . I was talking shit . . and if you even try to negate your responsibilities to pin Gears you'll be banned! 


 . . any of you anus-whisperers got a clen/t3 regime???


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:
			
		

> Saney STFU . . I was talking shit . . and if you even try to negate your responsibilities to pin Gears you'll be banned!
> 
> 
> . . any of you anus-whisperers got a clen/t3 regime???




Heh, Negro please


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> any of you anus-whisperers got a clen/t3 regime???


 

I don't ramp up and down........I go 80mcg Clen/50mcg T3 ED for 3 weeks on/2 weeks off(Clen) ........ staying on 50mcg T3 throughout the whole gig


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

I thought Saney's bro was younger



I need to crack those vials of HCG next week for my withered sac

Thank God Milfie loves the cock and has no interest in being tea-bagged


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2010)

Saney's brother was younger, and he was keen on pinnin' Gears . . I think GJ is right. . saney's piking out on the CT 

. . I think roids, richard gears and I better have a talk with katherine burk to sort this out! 

(We're all FB buddies you see  )


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 19, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Saney STFU . . I was talking shit . . and if you even try to negate your responsibilities to pin Gears you'll be banned!
> 
> 
> . . any of you anus-whisperers got a clen/t3 regime???



Found this thread complete w/ a protocol earlier today.  Been looking up info about T3 since mine arrived.  Been off cycle for four months now so probably ready for a summer cutter w/ added clen/t3 to rip it up.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/92560-t3-dosage.html


----------



## Tesla (Jun 19, 2010)

Medical herb called "Goosur" is a sweet sativa that has my ass kicked right now.


----------



## Saney (Jun 19, 2010)

Listen up fukkers! First off, lets stop using ppl's full Government Tags. Secondly, I plan on using the Test; 30mls is for me ya know. My bro Is a couple years older than I.

Oh and... GICH


----------



## Tesla (Jun 19, 2010)

Why do you always refer to him as your little bro




Time to pinn then hit da pool rockin' a Bacardi & Coke


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 19, 2010)

*Great deal on whey*

FitRx.com - EAS Myoplex Promotional Offer at FitRx.com

Link says EAS but it's actually Dymatize Elite Whey, 10 lbs. for 60.

Use code DYMAWHEY for free shipping.  Hell of a deal!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> FitRx.com - EAS Myoplex Promotional Offer at FitRx.com
> 
> Link says EAS but it's actually Dymatize Elite Whey, 10 lbs. for 60.
> 
> Use code DYMAWHEY for free shipping. Hell of a deal!


 
Even with free shipping that deal costs more than me driving around the corner from my pad to Max Nutrition and picking it up........I told the owner like 3 years ago I was a Fireman and get 15% discount on everything

Dude never questioned me.......I knew the drill from San Diego.......U kniggs should try it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2010)

Saney said:


> Listen up fukkers! First off, lets stop using ppl's full Government Tags. Secondly, I plan on using the Test; 30mls is for me ya know. My bro Is a couple years older than I.
> 
> Oh and... GICH


 

really? I hear Jewish test is hard to come by


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 19, 2010)

An AP, SFW, LHJO, Prip ?   two years out of the States and im sure things have changed a bit, but care to update me on what this means?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2010)

See the first few posts Chico


----------



## Tesla (Jun 19, 2010)

AAAWWWWW  YEAHHHH!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 19, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> An AP, SFW, LHJO, Prip ?   two years out of the States and im sure things have changed a bit, but care to update me on what this means?



Question is, where did all of these roidtards come from in the first place?  I think the _intranets pentatenchury _short bus must have rolled..and these are the survivors.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Question is, where did all of these roidtards come from in the first place?  I think the _intranets pentatenchury _short bus must have rolled..and these are the survivors.


 
Gears!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey, u Kniggs ever sprinkle igf2 lr3 on your prip?........

I think I'm gonna do it.......I'm never gonna use the shit(free samps from Sten) so might as well smoke it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2010)

rub it on your ballsack . .  might help reverse the atrophy!

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 20, 2010)

I wonder how long we gotta wait for scratch and sniff avatars cause i think it'd be great to rape your nostrils with the sweet aroma of ricki martin's buttplug


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 20, 2010)

can I get an amen? no? fuck you then.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 20, 2010)

Fuck yeah pitman........






YouTube Video



















YouTube Video


----------



## My weener Burns (Jun 20, 2010)

It really burns when i pee.


----------



## unclem (Jun 20, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> I wonder how long we gotta wait for scratch and sniff avatars cause i think it'd be great to rape your nostrils with the sweet aroma of ricki martin's buttplug


 
LMFAO!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 20, 2010)

My weener Burns said:


> It really burns when i pee.


 
I'm clean & it does not burn at all when I pee

Whose skinny arm did you photoshop into your avy?


Happy Father's Day to all you Dads out there


----------



## Saney (Jun 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Why do you always refer to him as your little bro



I refer to him as my little brother because he's much smaller than I am. under Six foot, 185lbs.. And he's blubbed. I'm the Alpha Male! At home that is 

I had a sweet night at the Drag Show last night!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> saney drunk pm'd me. something regarding a 3some, a fag hag and her BFF. can someone decode what that means?



He meant her GBF...gay best friend.  Saney, what dress did you wear for the show?  Happy Father's Day Al!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks........My 1st Father's Day calls for a fat prip and shot of Sailor Jerry






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 20, 2010)

LOL I would never Drunk PM anyone! especially about a 3sum with another dude!

Just picked my old man up a gift card to the local Steak house Long Horn. Place is pretty sweet, and what man doesn't love a fat steak?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> ^ Did he pay for his own gift card?


 

.........................


----------



## Saney (Jun 20, 2010)

lol nah

Just had another terrible workout. This diet is stressing me the Fuck out. all weak and pathetic.

Smashed a couple pieces of steak, piece of chicken, and a sweet potato. and a lil scoop of Mac'n cheese......... BEEF CAKE!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm clean & it does not burn at all when I pee
> 
> Whose skinny arm did you photoshop into your avy?
> 
> ...


 
good to hear you're clean Al   

 . .  to all the legitimate and illegitimate children I may or may not have sired . . Daddy loves you all the same


----------



## Saney (Jun 20, 2010)

Aboot to go over the Ole Lady's place. Maybe have some Desert!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 20, 2010)

Saney said:


> lol nah
> 
> Just had another terrible workout. This diet is stressing me the Fuck out. all weak and pathetic.
> 
> Smashed a couple pieces of steak, piece of chicken, and a sweet potato. and a lil scoop of Mac'n cheese......... BEEF CAKE!



Big ass meal for being on a diet.  That could have been three small feedings spread out over like 7 or 8 hrs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2010)

down to 230 . . fkg bdol hey? at least not feeling so goddam bloated and my shirts now fit

 . .  goona start my UDII diet next week . . working out macros now . . cruising on test n 'tides, gonna run the clen n t3 . .  if I can sit around 220 in 8-10 weeks time I'll be happy


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 21, 2010)

Under the avatars of some of the users, i've noticed a series of what can only be described as cartoon anuses. Now is this suppose to be how many times these individuals have had their ass plowed, cause if so i'd say the capt'n needs a hemroid cushion. On the lighter side of this, you can look into smuggling cantelopes across the border, or bowling ball sized coke baloons. Honestly the applications are endless.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 21, 2010)

saney looks like he might sit a little to the side as well. Hows your pooper holdin up huh? Get some preperation h and site inject some igf-1 into the anus and you'll be good to go


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2010)

Im gonna rep withoutrulers until he had multi-anuses as well . .  fancy a double dutch rudder champ?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not sure what double dutch rudder means but i'm gonna assume it means you want to tickle my testes with your beard. Ahoy matey, at half mast


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2010)

if you're hanging out in the CT, chances are your testes are the size of raisins


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 21, 2010)

I am amazing thank you for noticing. As for my testes, they are so shriveled they have inverted into ovaries. No harm no foul, i no longer have to keester my goods when i go to jail, i just tuck them in my teste crevasse. Do not put autographed baseball paraphernalia in your teste crevasse, the autographes will get sweated off.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Capt sent me a very surprising facebook page link. Its to a farmville playing, "I like" random bullshit clicking, Knob strangling, poolside dwelling, no tail pullin, Cali residing not big!


 


 That's hilarious


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Word hes from folsom. Probably works in the prison there as a prostate massager.


 



Gears, Cap'n, and Saney are new best circle-jerk facebook buddies

Do you guys swallow?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2010)

Is that Saney on the right of the picture??

He's leaned out nicely and seems to be in full concentration mode with his fleshlight


----------



## Saney (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> No but we meet up once a month for fleshlight conventions at the Holiday Inn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saney (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL I think Geared Jesus found Al on facebook 

Fucking funny ass shit..

So when am I going to post up some new Leany Pics?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2010)

Saney said:


> LOL I think Geared Jesus found Al on facebook


 
Dude, I'm never on that thing........I'm surprised he could even find it


----------



## Saney (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm gonna send Al a Friend Request!!

P.S. The shop is finally repaired and is on its way home

P.S.S. Gears still haven't arrived

P.S.S.S. I'm about to Rekindle with my ex Chess Master. Dutch Rudder?


----------



## independent (Jun 21, 2010)

YouTube - BP Coffee Spill.wmv


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2010)

Saney said:


> I'm gonna send Al a Friend Request!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jun 21, 2010)

?


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> Is that Saney on the right of the picture??
> 
> He's leaned out nicely and seems to be in full concentration mode with his fleshlight



I think so... That appears to be a Sten Labs visor.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 21, 2010)

Saney said:


> I'm gonna send Al a Friend Request!!
> 
> P.S. The shop is finally repaired and is on its way home
> 
> ...



Gears are late???  His "little brother" is gonna be soooo mad!

Why would anyone take a messed up digital camera to "the shop" when they're dirt cheap these days, anyway?

BTW, the Sobe Life Water sale is back on.  last time I came away w/ a shitload of free drinks, still have a ton in the fridge...aqnd 50 bucks in gift cards.  None of it cost me a thing.  you guys need to look into this deal for real.  Go to dealighted.com and search "sobe target".  I plan to get a ton more this week and end up w/ another 50 or so in Target cards to buy something cool....for free.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 21, 2010)

the fagosity is out of control in here....


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2010)

The Situation said:


> the fagosity is out of control in here....


 
Werd Sitch.......I have to agree on that one.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd Sitch.......I have to agree on that one.



Pot... kettle...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 21, 2010)

I thought he meant me when he said gears!  WTF didn't you knigs invite me to that party?!?!!  BTW, that's he capt on the right, Saney in the middle, and it looks like BFT on the left.  You can tell saney favours him BTW he's gazing at his junk.




Richard Gears said:


> No but we meet up once a month for fleshlight conventions at the Holiday Inn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2010)

Quoting that fukkin' picture again calls for serious....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Quoting that fukkin' picture again calls for serious....


 Yep pony the fagosity...


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Keep it up. I see who the ring-leaders are here and heads are going to roll.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 21, 2010)

there's not enough shit talk going on in here you dainty bunch of fairies. All of you are not big except in the vagina, that part is enormous. 5 lb. labias, i'm just sayin.... I've got elephantitous of the FUCK YOU and i'm not afraid to use it.Balls on your chin


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Look, if you join our FB circle, you MUST join our LHJO group. Its part of the contract.
> 
> 
> Login | Facebook


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 21, 2010)

To:Situation Re: retarded wop
are you that spray tan not big on that piece of shit "reality" tv show? If you are i'd like to tell ya, Thanks for helping to dumb down america. Now it's much easier to bait them into the van. I suppose i owe you something, so how bout a back alley raping? Bring your mom.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Look, if you join our FB circle, you MUST join our LHJO group. Its part of the contract.
> 
> 
> Login | Facebook


 
dont forget the beta-alanine group too


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 21, 2010)

*If I have to come in here again....I'm crackin' skulls!!!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> To:Situation Re: retarded wop
> are you that spray tan not big on that piece of shit "reality" tv show? If you are i'd like to tell ya, Thanks for helping to dumb down america. Now it's much easier to bait them into the van. I suppose i owe you something, so how bout a back alley raping? Bring your mom.


 
^^^^ what about this guy???


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2010)

The Coupon found yet another deal on Flavored Water.....

And only certain CT members can be invited into the BetaOxyalanine group


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>



i thought we were all peeps u fuckin old ass fucking herpes spreadin fag ... 

Accept my FB Friend request!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> Accept my FB Friend request!!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lol NO SANEYS ALLOWED IN OUR CLUB!


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2010)

Buncha Corn Engineers at thier finest up in deeze parts lately


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2010)

Uncle Al accepted my friend request <3


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> No but we meet up once a month for fleshlight conventions at the Holiday Inn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LMAO!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 22, 2010)

So anyway the other night I sprayed up this thick black chick with huge tits. She's like some kind of mix.


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> So anyway the other night I sprayed up this thick black chick with huge tits. She's like some kind of mix.



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2010)

I just deadlifted 310lbs! I did take a video, but I only did 300 in that.. 

Next week I'll shoot for the sky!!!


Ok now make fun of me


----------



## independent (Jun 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> I just deadlifted 310lbs! I did take a video, but I only did 300 in that..
> 
> Next week I'll shoot for the sky!!!
> 
> ...





Your girlfriend stopped by?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Your girlfriend stopped by?


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Your girlfriend stopped by?



LOL No. I actually stacked a crap load of Sand filled weights and dead lifted it. I'm quite proud of myself.

And In the middle of my SFW session, I got a phone call for an interview at a packaging company right down the street from where I live. shift work, so i'll need to make some Tren to stay away!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> The CT is in Sad fucking condition as of late. We need more coupon stories and tales of dusty GILF queefs.


 
fuckin' A! . . .  I got nothing . .  . . not even LHJO stories


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2010)

My Milf has been in deep thought about life as of late.....not talking to me....fukkin' cunts.......I'll have a LHJO story later tonight I'm guessing


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Be thankful its summer and youre geared. plenty of gilfage to acquire if you put this herpes shit behind you and seek some new bitch. Wearing a hat this time of course


 
Advice from Geared Jesus.........Must take it into consideration


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Be thankful its summer and youre geared. plenty of gilfage to acquire if you put this herpes shit behind you and seek some new bitch. Wearing a hat this time of course


 
fucking winter here . .  Im off to Indonesia for some LBMFFBI . .  flights are $200 return!

HYCH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Ladyboy hunt?


 
Little Brown Fkg Machines Fueled By Rice!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

Down here it's easier to put a hit on someone than get a reliable and reasonably priced source of Gears


----------



## maniclion (Jun 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> I just deadlifted 310lbs! I did take a video, but I *only did 300 in that*..
> 
> Next week I'll shoot for the sky!!!
> 
> ...


She took a dump before the vid huh? Mighty decent of her....


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> ^^^^ what about this guy???


You're just saying this so you can see my penis. Please do explain what drse means, i'm hoping it has something to do with herpes and why you have genital warts on your face.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> You're just saying this so you can see my penis. Please do explain what drse means, i'm hoping it has something to do with herpes and why you have genital warts on your face.


 
WTF???.............hey withoutrulers, gonna e-send you a fat prip of Afgoo......that should help ease your confused mind


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> withoutrulers, are you Min or PF?


 
withoutrulers is def DRSE


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2010)

Fat New York Steak on da Q with a baked tater on da side

Afgoo and Merlot for a prep


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> withoutrulers, are you Min or PF?


I don't have a clue what all your fancy abbreviations are, allow me to assume you're hitting on me and offer my services of shitting in your mouth ala 3 grlz 1 cup. Smoothy anyone?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> WTF???.............hey withoutrulers, gonna e-send you a fat prip of Afgoo......that should help ease your confused mind


I'll take that afgoo player,  get blazed, talk shit online like you ain't a not big. Whats the point of even going outside? P.S. how did you get genital warts on your nose? I thought i atleast got rid of the ones on my asshole.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> I'll take that afgoo player, get blazed, talk shit online like you ain't a not big. Whats the point of even going outside? P.S. how did you get genital warts on your nose? I thought i atleast got rid of the ones on my asshole.


 
Werd knigg........I'm pathetic.......gonna stay inside from now on


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd knigg........I'm pathetic.......gonna stay inside from now on


I wouldn't call you pathetic so much as a used up fleshlight. You know what i'm talking about. The back end is all blown out and it barely creates enough friction to rub one out on the neighbors dog.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 22, 2010)

315 for reps on incline bench knigs!  Gears!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2010)

Just pinned the right glute and a little river of blood came out......hate that....always paranoid that I lost gear.........first time in over a month since I had any bleeding.......guessing it was scar tissue from the glute pinning abuse over the last 20+ weeks........blood was bright red and not clear so hopefully no gear was lost

Time for a fat prip and shot of Bacardi over at Cap's Cabin


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

dude, you're still not pinnin' them delts hey?

 . . anyway CT sesh @ Capt' Cabin . . c u there


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2010)

For da Cap'n...........






YouTube Video


















YouTube Video


















YouTube Video













For Sloot:






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just pinned the right glute and a little river of blood came out......hate that....always paranoid that I lost gear.........first time in over a month since I had any bleeding.......guessing it was scar tissue from the glute pinning abuse over the last 20+ weeks........blood was bright red and not clear so hopefully no gear was lost
> 
> Time for a fat prip and shot of Bacardi over at Cap's Cabin


 
Hey Dick.......eerrrr....I mean Richard......you think I lost any gear?


----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2010)

Its possible that you lost Gear, just be quick enough to apply pressure to the wound asap after pulling out.

just got home from my interview, they told me to dress in steal toe boots, Jean, and a Polo.. Well I looked fabulous! they said they'll be calling me within a week for the job. They need people so i'm gtg hopefully.. oh and they give full benefits after 60 days!!! I haven't seen a doctor in over 4 years.. About time for some rekindleship

I've been slacking on the diet lately, eating cake, too much steak (according to josh). But i'll be back on track today and go back down to 220. I took a picture yesterday, not topless, but lookiing ok... Who's ready for Lean Saney?


P.S. When is we all be going to Mexico? Geared Jesus, Roids, Fat Cuban from North Jersey, and I, maybe White-Snake.. maybe


----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 23, 2010)

^^^^^^ is that BFT?


----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> ^^^^^^ is that BFT?



Close.. I think i'm about 223 in that picture. Once I get on track with my Gears and Diet, i'll be Uber Jacked!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2010)

Saney said:


> Close.. I think i'm about 223 in that picture. Once I get on track with my Gears and Diet, i'll be Uber Jacked!


----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>



I'm serious Uncle Al, I'm trying to get on board and get Jacked like my Elders. Then maybe one day i'll pull some hot Milfies by the pool.

But i'm about to get some other roids though, Might have more than Test E flying in.. What ya'll think i should do? Deca or Tren?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2010)

Saney said:


> What ya'll think i should do? Deca or Tren?


 
Sounds like a question for your Colombian bf...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2010)

cheque drops


----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> cheque drops



My source doesn't offer Cheque Drops..


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> My Milf has been in deep thought about life as of late.....not talking to me....fukkin' cunts.......I'll have a LHJO story later tonight I'm guessing



You're still AP'n that tainted piece?


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 23, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Your girlfriend stopped by?


 
Are you stupid? He said 300, not 425.


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> The CT is in Sad fucking condition as of late. We need more coupon stories and tales of dusty GILF queefs.


 
So I got this cool spoiler for my 1983 Caprice the other day. I got it at a really really great price off this old guy that needed the money for a hemorrhoid operation. I talked him down from $75 to $50. I figure with the $25 in savings I could buy me a bottle of Sesamin from BN. They're having a crazy sale this week.


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 23, 2010)

So this morning I walked down to the corner to get the paper. I wasn't in any hurry so I waited until someone put a quarter into the paper machine and opened it. I told the guy that the machine ate my quarter and went in and grabbed one for free!!

Fucking score!!!


----------



## independent (Jun 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Fuck yeah!
> 
> Gonna cruise past McDonalds after they close and check around back to see if they threw out any expired special sauce. Last time i scored a huge jug of it.cant wait!



special sauce + BA = uber jacked


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2010)

JFC!!!......fukkin' hot ass bitch layin' out at the pool right now......never seen this one........Time to close the drapes and LHJO


----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2010)

Just got back from Crabbin.. Didn't get shit! At least I was sippin on some Cherry Wheat while i was out there.. Smokin my Ashton to keep the flys away. Not a bad time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2010)

Al's the certified STD collector around the CT . . you leave those crabs alone!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Al's the certified STD collector around the CT . . you leave those crabs alone!


 
Damm straight, knigglet


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 23, 2010)

On day 4 of the t3/clen combo.  Feeling warm and sweaty at times but it's Summer, so hard to tell how much is the t3.  Ramping it up so I'm on 75 mcg today, up to 100 tomorrow, at 100 mcg of clen.  I seem to tolerate clen pretty well aside from some cramping, especially in the neck, etc.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2010)

I started another sesh of Clen/T3 today.........took 80 mcg of Clen and was fukked up all day........think this batch is over-dosed cuz I felt like I was on crack all day.......heart beating out of my chest and shit and shaking like a leaf........Will come down to 50 mcg tommorrow cuz this shit from Innovative Peptides is over-dosed for sure


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2010)

werd! Looks like a T3/Clen reacharound! . . started that T3/Clen cycle Josh posted up . . That T3 gives me the night sweats like a hooded rapist . . my clen is underdosed goddam it 


 . . . Im also picking up some CJC @ sten . .  if all goes to plan this cruise/cuts gonna set me up nicely for my next blast . .  gonna run my test @ 750mg I think


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 23, 2010)

It's weird because I don't feel stimmed out at all on clen, but I do get some cramping, at times pretty bad.  For that reason i know it's not bunk, but I guess different people tolerate it differently.  last run I went up to like 180.  I got shaky on that when I'd type on my old phone, but not just sitting around, only if I was trying to use fine motor skills.

I'm using that same protocol I posted, but not doing 1 week on/off w/ the clen.  I just don't think that's necessary.  Most people seem to stay on 3 weeks at a time and others even stay on if they do a week of ketotifen after the third week on clen.  That's what I did last time.  i wonder if I'll sweat really bad on the 100 and 125 doses of t3.  Yesterday i was in this Mexican joint that was pretty warm anyway plus had a big crowd.  I felt hot as fuck by the time we were leaving.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2010)

how you dosing ketotifen?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2010)

If dosed correctly........I feel 80mcg Clen and 50 mcg T3 ED is perfect for 3 weeks on/2weeks off........Def. need to be running an anabolic with this shit or you will disintegrate


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah, Im thinking low-dose test n 'tides should negate any reverse-bodybuilding as made popular by Saney . . gonna do some hideous carb cycling to match!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2010)

Shots on me in da Cabin


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> On day 4 of the t3/clen combo.  Feeling warm and sweaty at times but it's Summer, so hard to tell how much is the t3.  Ramping it up so I'm on 75 mcg today, up to 100 tomorrow, at 100 mcg of clen.  I seem to tolerate clen pretty well aside from some cramping, especially in the neck, etc.  We'll see how it goes.



75/100mcg of T3 ED With No Gears? LMFAO

Al is right, you will fucking disappear LOL


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2010)

He is taking Gears, but it's the scrotum-soluable variety


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2010)

My scrotum is making a recovery

Gonna have to change my Avy soon....


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 23, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> how you dosing ketotifen?



1 mg. per night before bed.  Most places recommend that while a few people will say 2 mg.  1 mg. knocks me the fuck out and I'll be groggy even the next morning until I get some caffeine in me.  Sometimes I'll do 1.25 just to be safe or maybe go a little longer than a week.

I'm doing 75 mgs. per day of a 19-nor "tren" clone from BCS with it.  Standard dosing is 90 mg. but I'm keeping it a little lower because I plan to add epi to the mix in about a week or so, 2 weeks in.  I'll probably go w/ 30 mgs. instead of 40 since it'll be stacked.  

A lot of guys have stacked epi and "tren" and reported really dry, lean gains and fat loss.  I have plenty of both on hand so it seemed like a good stack to run with clen and t3.  Hoping to be looking hard and vascular with it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2010)

roids gives it to the Gilf!

SUPER SEXY MATURE MS L 56 YO - WILD ANAL RIDE -B$R


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> roids gives it to the Gilf!
> 
> SUPER SEXY MATURE MS L 56 YO - WILD ANAL RIDE -B$R



That looks like 'The Keeper'


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2010)

it sure does!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 24, 2010)

You kniggs got any LHJO planned for today?


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2010)

I got some Steak and Helmet Lined up for tonight


----------



## independent (Jun 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> How much hcg did u use?



Its probably just inflammation from the herpes.


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 24, 2010)

Saney said:


> Just got back from Crabbin.. Didn't get shit! At least I was sippin on some Cherry Wheat while i was out there.. Smokin my Ashton to keep the flys away. Not a bad time.


 
I tried some Cherry Wheat last night. Fucking good shit!


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I tried some Cherry Wheat last night. Fucking good shit!



Cherry Wheat is AWESOME on Tap.. Hard to beat it


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 24, 2010)

Got a story for yas. Last night after picking up some whey and used creatine at a few garage sales I ran into this girl that me and my friend used to gangbang. She was up for some dicking so I called my boy and we set it up. I got into the Caprice with my placebos and went over to her place. 

I couldn't wait for my boy to come over so I immediately started going down on her. I noticed her box was kinda wet and smelled a little bleachy but I didn't care. I was just so stoked on the creatine deal that I pulled off earlier that it didn't bother me that I was eating out her creampie. 

Finally my boy arrived and we went to town on this chick. For some reason I loaded up on 93grams of AAKG the night before so I was sporting some serious wood. Hard enough to poke through a coupon book. 

Long story short, my boy and me did a DP on her and he ended up shooting his load all over my legs and thighs. Hey that's gangbang life for ya. I just wiped it off with some GNC coupons that were in my shorts pocket.


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I was sporting some serious wood; Hard enough to poke through a coupon book.



LMFAO


----------



## independent (Jun 24, 2010)

Saney said:


> LMFAO



^^^^x2

Fucking priceless.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 24, 2010)

Saney said:


> Cherry Wheat is AWESOME on Tap.. Hard to beat it


Shock Top is good too.  I picked up a bottle of Wheach the other day.  It's a peach flavored wheat beer.  Haven't cracked it yet but seems like a good summer brew.  Speaking of dranks, the gf picked up this bottle of 360 brand double chocolate vodka.  The shit is phenomenal.  Last night I mixed a shot w/ a 20 oz. bottle of diet Cherry Dr Pepper and it was heaven.  Pretty much what the Cherry Choc Dr Pepper SHOULD have been.

When I was in Denver I got pretty toasted off this top shelf shit her sister had.  Made myself several martinis, the best of which had this peanut creme rum from St. Lucia called Castries.  It was SO good.  I made a drink w/ it, Godiva, vanilla vodka, Frangelico and half & half.  Tasted kinda like a peanut butter cup w/ just a little vanilla to it.  Trying to get a local liquor store to bring Castries in now.

I'm up to 100 mcg of t3 today so I'm expecting the sweats.  Loading up on protein, for breakfast had 3 burgers of 85% lean beef.  From everything I've read, the muscle eating starts at 100 mcg, so I'm gonna up the protein to make sure I don't fall victim.  6 days in now.


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> for breakfast had 3 burgers of 85% lean beef


----------



## independent (Jun 24, 2010)

Fruit flavored beers?  Cmon guys.  Man you guys are a bunch of homos.


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2010)

Good news. I was just offered the Position at the place I was interviewed for. All I have to do now is pass my Physical/Drug test, and fill out some paperwork on my background or sum10.

So, monday I go in for the Physical. I'll be praying to the Coupon God (Josh) that I get hired!


----------



## NiagaraSmalls (Jun 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> .
> 
> I'm doing 75 mgs. per day of a 19-nor "tren" clone from BCS with it. Standard dosing is 90 mg. but I'm keeping it a little lower because I plan to add epi to the mix in about a week or so, 2 weeks in. I'll probably go w/ 30 mgs. instead of 40 since it'll be stacked.
> 
> A lot of guys have stacked epi and "tren" and reported really dry, lean gains and fat loss. I have plenty of both on hand so it seemed like a good stack to run with clen and t3. Hoping to be looking hard and vascular with it.


 
 pussy


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 24, 2010)

Saney said:


>



Says the cake eater...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 24, 2010)

NiagaraSmalls said:


> pussy



Says the anonymous one.  Maybe we're all pussies for not using DNP.  If we were real men we wouldn't be afraid of it, after all.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 24, 2010)

If there was ever an appropriate time to post one of these , it's now!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 24, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Fruit flavored beers? Cmon guys. Man you guys are a bunch of homos.


 
the Capt stabbin and the situ are sadden by your fagosity


----------



## Tesla (Jun 24, 2010)

Fagosity just permeates thru the CT a little too much for me to handle


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fagosity just permeates thru the CT a little too much for me to handle


 
but the dutch rudder doesn't count thats not gay...
yea who is the chick in your icon?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 24, 2010)

Speaking of flavored beers, all beers have flavor notes.  Most beer drinkers aren't interested enough to look into what they are, but they all have various degrees of different flavors added.  Beer is about the least faggy thing you can drink.  Wine spritzers are another story.

Regarding beer, I cracked a raspberry unfiltered wheat ale tonight by Schlafly's.  Pretty damn good for summer and went well w/ BBQ chicken on the grill.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2010)

The Situation said:


> but the dutch rudder doesn't count thats not gay...
> yea who is the chick in your icon?


 
I agree with the fag above ^^^^

Any of you chronic masturbators familiar with Lyle MacDonalds:
*The Rapid Fat Loss Handbook*​*A Scientific Approach to Crash Dieting*​*How to lose 4-7 pounds of fat and 10-20 pounds of weight in 2 weeks*

probably not as you're all to busy jerking off to gay porn


----------



## Tesla (Jun 24, 2010)

Jerkin' can be good cardio

Time for a prip........Chronic is the only thing that relaxes my muscles anymore


----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2010)

"I'm sellin' weed nigga" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2010)

I might as well be on Tren, can't fucking sleep to save my life


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> "I'm sellin' weed nigga"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's some funny ass shit brethren much appreciated


----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 25, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I agree with the fag above ^^^^
> 
> Any of you chronic masturbators familiar with Lyle MacDonalds:
> *The Rapid Fat Loss Handbook*
> ...


 
would it be gay if josh was the one giving you the dutch rudder and then he caught your man juice in his mouth while simultaneously drinking some faggy flavored beer? 



NiagaraBalls said:


> Speaking of flavored beers, all beers have flavor notes. Most beer drinkers aren't interested enough to look into what they are, but they all have various degrees of different flavors added. Beer is about the least faggy thing you can drink. Wine spritzers are another story.
> 
> Regarding beer, *I cracked a raspberry unfiltered wheat ale* tonight by Schlafly's. Pretty damn good for summer and went well w/ BBQ chicken on the grill.


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 25, 2010)

Felt like taking a walk this morning and rounded up 20 aluminum cans off the roads. Cashed them in for a $1 and bought myself a $1 Whopper from BK.

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Felt like taking a walk this morning and rounded up 20 aluminum cans off the roads. Cashed them in for a $1 and bought myself a $1 Whopper from BK.
> 
> Oh yeah!!!



Was that Whopper Made from 85% Lean Beef?


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 25, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> would it be gay if josh was the one giving you the dutch rudder and then he caught your man juice in his mouth while simultaneously drinking some faggy flavored beer?




yes.  GICH.


----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> yes.  GICH.



So Kathy, when are we meeting up so I can Spray you up?


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> Was that Whopper Made from 85% Lean Beef?


 
I called the BK nutritional hotline and after being put on hold for 45 minutes I finally got through. They told me that they're 80% lean beef. I complained about the hold time and talked them into sending me some coupons for free Whoppers. Not a bad deal for just sitting in my Caprice for almost an hour doing nothing.


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> So Kathy, when are we meeting up so I can Spray you up?


 
Yes Bombs, me and Sane wanna do an Eiffel Tower on you.

Are you in?


----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Yes Bombs, me and Sane wanna do an Eiffel Tower on you.
> 
> Are you in?


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 25, 2010)

Saney said:


>


 
Just make sure you don't touch my junk like you did last time! Accident, yeah ok.


----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Just make sure you don't touch my junk like you did last time! Accident, yeah ok.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Yes Bombs, me and Sane wanna do an Eiffel Tower on you.
> 
> Are you in?





sprayherup said:


> Just make sure you don't touch my junk like you did last time! Accident, yeah ok.




... and exactly how well do you two know Al?


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 25, 2010)

Al used to be our bus driver when me and Sane were in grade school.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 25, 2010)

Does all this mean that fruit juice and V-8 make you gay?  Willie and Saney must've been imbibing in such drinks when they got the idea to Eiffel Kathy.  Seriously, though....I can see not wanting to be gay and what not but to consider adding flavors to drinks is borderline overcompensation.  Just sayin.

Oh, Saney wanted to know if the Whopper came w/ a side of cake.

On a fat loss note, yesterday wasn't too bad.  Felt kind of hot at times, but nothing unbearable if you have fans around.  Same dose today, but tomorrow is 125 mcg of t3, the highest dose this protocol calls for.  I'm guessing I should be able to tolerate that just fine.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2010)

This latest Clen I got from IP is insane.....I only took 50mcg today and I can't stop shaking.......I have a built up tolerance to this shit too......This batch is way overdosed.....guess I'll just take like 40mcg/day.......it'll last a lot longer that's for sure


----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, i haven't had a Burger in forever. I went as low as 221.6lbs on my scale.. Last couple weeks i've been slacking and I went up 227 as of today. So i'm starting my strict diet again, i'll add T3 in after i take my drug test because i don't want anything showing up. Better safe than sorry.

I mixed my Chest workout up today. Took out all flat presses, and did Incline and Declines, with some flys, then burned out my triceps with 15 rep sets of 85lbs with 30 second brakes.

Beef CAKE!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> Well, i haven't had a Burger in forever. I went as low as 221.6lbs on my scale.. Last couple weeks i've been slacking and I went up 227 as of today. So i'm starting my strict diet again, i'll add T3 in after i take my drug test because i don't want anything showing up. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> I mixed my Chest workout up today. Took out all flat presses, and did Incline and Declines, with some flys, then burned out my triceps with 15 rep sets of 85lbs with 30 second brakes.
> 
> Beef CAKE!



They won't be testing for thyroid hormone in a drug test for a job.  What are they gonna do, refuse to hire someone that has hypothyroidism?  The way drug tests work is they use certain "panels" or categories they screen for.  The more panels, the greater the cost.  They're only looking for narcotics, speed, barbiturates, etc.  You'll be fine.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone have experience with this stuff?  Looks like a PCT miracle at first glance.

Single dose of triptorelin gets bodybuilder???s hormones going again


----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> They won't be testing for thyroid hormone in a drug test for a job.  What are they gonna do, refuse to hire someone that has hypothyroidism?  The way drug tests work is they use certain "panels" or categories they screen for.  The more panels, the greater the cost.  They're only looking for narcotics, speed, barbiturates, etc.  You'll be fine.



Well i failed two drug tests when using a Prohormone so i'm a little worried.. I failed for THC and Antidepressants.. which is pretty gay being i haven't done either of them in forever. So, my drug test will probably be on Monday, so then i'll kick everything into Gear afterwards. 

 Just returned from a Dip in the Pool. none of my bathing suits fit me.. I had to tie them insanely tight just for them to stay up on me.. At least I know I leaned out a shit load since last year


----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Anyone have experience with this stuff?  Looks like a PCT miracle at first glance.
> 
> Single dose of triptorelin gets bodybuilder???s hormones going again



Looks sweet, but I've never heard of it before your article


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> Looks sweet, but I've never heard of it before your article



Neither had I but I've seen the gnrh at 'tide sites before.  It's supposed to be some kind of analogue thereof.  I'm betting someone makes the stuff for research.  It would sure beat messing around w/ serms and all for an entire month, just having a one and done dose.

Why would they test and fail for anti-depressants?  Tons of people are on those and they're certainly legal.  You need a prescription, but they probably already have people working for them that are on welbutrin, zoloft, etc.  That's pretty common.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## cc-10 (Jun 25, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Fruit flavored beers? Cmon guys. Man you guys are a bunch of homos.


----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Felt like taking a walk this morning and rounded up 20 aluminum cans off the roads. Cashed them in for a $1 and bought myself a $1 Whopper from BK.
> 
> Oh yeah!!!



Don't tell me u lost your gig also!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyhoo, so I'm headn' to the gilf's crib last night and realized I forgot to take a vial of VitC ahead of time.  I was worried there might be some wood issues, but all was good.  In fact, the wood was just as reliable as it is wid the vitC.  Only issue is that it wasn't quite as hard and throbbing as it is with the C and I wasn't able to go for a round 2.  Otherwise, the gears don't seem to be taking a toll on the wood.  Good times!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2010)

Milfie wants more wood.........she just came over......she's neg and I'm neg, so hubby was the culprit........gonna wait til da son starts playin' video games and sneak in some AP

Edit: Roids, glad you're wood was suffice without da "C"

Neg reps on no rd.2, though


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Milfie wants more wood.........she just came over......she's neg and I'm neg, so hubby was the culprit........gonna wait til da son starts playin' video games and sneak in some AP
> 
> Edit: Roids, glad you're wood was suffice without da "C"
> 
> Neg reps on no rd.2, though


So did ya catch it or near miss?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2010)

The Situation said:


> So did ya catch it or near miss?


 
looks like I missed it, knigg


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 25, 2010)

Tell her she needs to make it up to you for all the shit you had to go through.  A threesome with that friend would suffice.  If she wants it back bad enough she'll do it.  If she won't, then she needs to give up the anal.  You're in a good position right now, exploit it.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Tell her she needs to make it up to you for all the shit you had to go through. A threesome with that friend would suffice. If she wants it back bad enough she'll do it. If she won't, then she needs to give up the anal. You're in a good position right now, exploit it.


 
I've been with her for 3 mos.(1 mo. of bs) and she already told me when we first met that anal was good to go.........

We just have never done it yet......but I'm not gonna need to beg or ask for it, I already know that.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I've been with her for 3 mos.(1 mo. of bs) and she already told me when we first met that anal was good to go.........
> 
> We just have never done it yet......but I'm not gonna need to beg or ask for it, I already know that.



In that case, just make it the threesome.  I'm pretty sure she probably feels guilty for having accused you and brought all that drama.  Convince her that she owes you the threesome.  With any luck, she'll enjoy it and you'll be set w/ a goldmine of future threesomes.


----------



## Saney (Jun 26, 2010)

how often does NB offer decent advice?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 26, 2010)

Milfie was only good for a "handy" tonight........she's not ready for full AP now after the scare........I'll take a handy, though.......I love chicks that really get into good "handy's"


----------



## Saney (Jun 26, 2010)

LOL

g/f said I would have gotten a Chupie this morning, but she had a headache


----------



## Tesla (Jun 26, 2010)

YouTube Video




















YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 26, 2010)

I just got the New Eminem CD if anybody wants it.

Back has been shaved so next time I work my back i'll take a pic. And I Worked on my tan a lil today.

GEARS!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 26, 2010)

Pool and coldies today

Then off to Oaktown tommorrow for the A's/Pirates game

Hope nobody in Oaktown busts a cap if I wear my Pirates gear


----------



## Saney (Jun 26, 2010)

GEARS!!!!!!!!!

Soccer makes me sad


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 26, 2010)

Saney said:


> GEARS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Soccer makes me sad



Those dems pwn3d us!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 26, 2010)

BTW, who else was REALLY annoyed by those damn plastic blow horns?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> looks like I missed it, knigg


 
I would stay away from the milf no AP can trust her about the result plus what if she had sex with him after the break up.. 2 many unknowns..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I think this story is full of more holes than AL's penis ​


 Exactumundo i would sail away from that chick


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 26, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:
			
		

> Fruit flavored beers?  Cmon guys.  Man you guys are a bunch of homos.



Agreed... Gay beer drinking homos I tell ya.

Miller Rite, Shiner Bock and maybe a Chimay or Guiness or sum10.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 26, 2010)

Miller???  ANY microbrew is light years ahead of Miller in terms of both taste and quality.  Guinness is a stout, whole different animal.  I would bet most here have never heard of Chimay and wouldn't shell out the high cost for it even if they had.  A better example would be Spaten or some other high quality yet affordable actual beer.

Is Sparks for fags too?  Al better watch out drinking that fag drank around the milfs...


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> How did she even suspect she had Herpes to begin with?
> 
> Can someone explain that because im lost. So she goes into the doc for some reason and he says "no, your symptoms arent herpes, youre negative yet somehow ur husband has it"
> 
> WTF?



I'm glad I'm not the only one questioning this BS. I guess Al's in love and doesn't care.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 26, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:
			
		

> Miller???  ANY microbrew is light years ahead of Miller in terms of both taste and quality.  Guinness is a stout, whole different animal.  I would bet most here have never heard of Chimay and wouldn't shell out the high cost for it even if they had.  A better example would be Spaten or some other high quality yet affordable actual beer.
> 
> Is Sparks for fags too?  Al better watch out drinking that fag drank around the milfs...



Look... I just listed a few examples of what I drink. Miller Rite is the the staple. I just pound down 7. It's the after softball, down the river and whatever else beer. I drink LOTS of beers. I'm working on my 3rd plate at the 'Flying Saucer'.

As far as raspberry wheat or Cherry Ale or what the fukk ever... They are gay. I truly feel that that beer actually pairs better with food than wine (Yes Al, even better than a fine Merlot with a dry-aged NY Strip), but NONE of these gay fruit beers do. Or maybe they do, but they ARE gay. I'd rather drink an ice-cold Natty Light...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> How did she even suspect she had Herpes to begin with?
> 
> Can someone explain that because im lost. So she goes into the doc for some reason and he says "no, your symptoms arent herpes, youre negative yet somehow ur husband has it"
> 
> WTF?


 
strange i was wondering that too. plus it just doesn't show up that quick..pony might be the fall back guy..


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 26, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Look... I just listed a few examples of what I drink. Miller Rite is the the staple. I just pound down 7. It's the after softball, down the river and whatever else beer. I drink LOTS of beers. I'm working on my 3rd plate at the 'Flying Saucer'.
> 
> As far as raspberry wheat or Cherry Ale or what the fukk ever... They are gay. I truly feel that that beer actually pairs better with food than wine (Yes Al, even better than a fine Merlot with a dry-aged NY Strip), but NONE of these gay fruit beers do. Or maybe they do, but they ARE gay. I'd rather drink an ice-cold Natty Light...




You're a fan of Chimay, though?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 27, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Milfie wants more wood.........she just came over......she's neg and I'm neg, so hubby was the culprit........gonna wait til da son starts playin' video games and sneak in some AP
> 
> Edit: Roids, glad you're wood was suffice without da "C"
> 
> Neg reps on no rd.2, though



Werd!  I effed up again 2nite and forgot to take the VitC and it just ain't the same w/out it.  Rd.1 was ok, but later we were clearly both in the mood for a rd.2, but it just wasn't happening.  We were both wore out from SFW this morning and I'd had 6-7 beers.  If I'd dosed the C, rd.2 would've been no prob.  She was even surprised and I think she mighta thought that she just wasn't turning me on or some shit.  She kept goin down on me, but I couldn't even rock a semi. 

AP without VitC these days is just like SFW without gears.  It just ain't the same.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2010)

supp cock-flavoured beer swilling donut punchers?

I dropped 2mls of sten vit C on friday night, just finished up an AP marathon with the new GF . . busted nut 6 x . . lol included a mean facial from at least a 1m distance!

 . .just done another sten order, they got sum cheap 'tides going down . . . . hoping to score some oxandrolone with week for a steal 

Gears!


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2010)

all I want to say is...

Josh, we all love you, but can you stop being a fag for just a little while. Can ya? Ĥ
Nobody likes seeing you defend urself with, "Well if he drinks that then he must be gay too"

just chill out, maybe try actually working out. Stop snorting ur Beta, cut out the 125mcg T3 ED (which only ppl on high amounts of Gear should use that kinda dose)

so what I'm really trying to say is, go back to Bnut and have all those fellow fags and Not-Bigs give you a nice big welcome back Facial

Now seriously, GTFO


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2010)

saney, sten have a special on letro . . just sayin' man . . .


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2010)

he should have his Gears by now . .  I suspect he got scared and swapped them for GNC coupons


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2010)

listen you niggars.. I got my partial order also.. GenX said I have to wait twenty some days before they reship.. Not my nigger fault!

plus my other order is on the way from the same supplier.. I hope that comes in... I'm naked without Gears


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2010)

Gears!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 27, 2010)

Saney said:


> GNC!!!




Fixed


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2010)

LOL

ok Mr. Coupon


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 27, 2010)

Saney said:


> LOL
> 
> ok Mr. Coupon



Call me what you will.  I'm sittin' on $80 in target cards and around 100 Sobe Life waters.  None of it cost me a single dime.  Maybe if you were half as smart a shopper as me you could afford to get your own place.  Anyone who laughs at getting 80 bucks free plus a ton of free vitamin enhanced water needs their head examined.  How much steak, chicken, salmon, etc. could I get for free w/ my 80?


----------



## independent (Jun 27, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Agreed... Gay beer drinking homos I tell ya.
> 
> Miller Rite, Shiner Bock and maybe a Chimay or Guiness or sum10.



Gotta love the Guinness



NiagaraBalls said:


> You're a fan of Chimay, though?



Very good Belgian ale, but very pricey.

I had my fav last night, Erdinger Hefewiezen dunkel. all the erdinger beers are amazing.


----------



## independent (Jun 27, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Call me what you will.  I'm sittin' on $80 in target cards and around 100 Sobe Life waters.  None of it cost me a single dime.  Maybe if you were half as smart a shopper as me you could afford to get your own place.  Anyone who laughs at getting 80 bucks free plus a ton of free vitamin enhanced water needs their head examined.  How much steak, chicken, salmon, etc. could I get for free w/ my 80?



How did you get the target cards?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 27, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> How did you get the target cards?



I posted the deal here a few weeks ago but it was a 10 for $10 deal where you also get a $5 card for later.  I had a bogo coupon and a .50 coupon for them too.  The thing to do is print of a bunch and use 5 bogo and 10 of the .50's.  That makes it free plus you still get the card.  I did it multiple times so a have a bunch of free calorie free sobes and 80 in cards.  Can't beat it.


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2010)

And Mr. Coupon takes the Nobel Prize by a mile


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 27, 2010)

Saney said:


> And Mr. Coupon takes the Nobel Prize by a mile



One day you'll stop living off your parents and get your own place with grown up bills and responsibilties.  You may even get a mortgage like me.  Until then I understand why the concept of frugality is foreign to you.  In the mean time, clean your room.


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2010)

Mortgage? What's that?

oh and maybe one day you'll get on the Gear train. Fat fuck


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 27, 2010)

Saney said:


> Mortgage? What's that?
> 
> oh and maybe one day you'll get on the Gear train. Fat fuck



It's part of being an adult and a home owner instead of teaching of your parents.  Your response to that was I should get on the gear train?  Must be nice living on Planet Den.  Speaking of gears, have your brother's...I mean yours arrived yet?


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2010)

Not yet...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 27, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> It's part of being an adult and a home owner instead of teaching of your parents.  Your response to that was I should get on the gear train?  Must be nice living on Planet Den.  Speaking of gears, have your brother's...I mean yours arrived yet?




Correction, that should have been leaching off parents and Planet Dem.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 27, 2010)

I almost forgot, Chimay is for the homo population, since it's bursting w/ fruit flavas.  Chappys Tap Room & Grille - Beer Book   I won't even mention how gay wine is since errbody knows it's made from grapes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Hmm strange, Pony still hasnt commented on or answered any of these riddle-esque questions.
> 
> 
> MAke ya wonder.. his new name the fall guy........now finda picture of lee majors..
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2010)

. . . too many candy-eating notBig Mexican jews around here  . .


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 28, 2010)

^^^agreed, too many bandanna wearing poop plowers. Incredibly unjacked


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2010)

One day I'll be jacked! Maybe never tan, but jacked!!!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:
			
		

> You're a fan of Chimay, though?



I love Chimay... Shit is like fukkin butter. It tastes so damn good and it will knock your dick In the dirt


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:
			
		

> I almost forgot, Chimay is for the homo population, since it's bursting w/ fruit flavas.  Chappys Tap Room & Grille - Beer Book   I won't even mention how gay wine is since errbody knows it's made from grapes.



Look... Chimay tastes good. It doesn't taste like fukkin cherries or peaches or flowers or WTF ever... I guess my point is, if you're drinking a beer with a type of fruit (or flower) in the name, you may need to do a 'cock-n-balls' check to make sure you're actually a man. Or just drink a Zima with a splash of grenadine.

I'm officially off of the gay beer topic.

GICH!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 28, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:
			
		

> Gotta love the Guinness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes... I try a diff Belgian ale every once in a while. They all seem to be pretty good. I use to drink some hefe's back in the day... Not so much anymore...

Guiness... The backbone of the greatest shot of alltime... The Irish Car Bomb.

Speaking of bombs... I'm headed the Cap's Cabbin.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 28, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> One day I'll be jacked! Maybe never tan, but jacked!!!!!



I have a strange feeling that you're being honest about your GEARS order and you will be abusing soon, my brotha.... It so much fukkin fun. I actually look forward to my girl sticking a pin in my delt now...

GGCH!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> Are you using Genx/axio by any chance?



Geneza from Naps


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I have a strange feeling that you're being honest about your GEARS order and you will be abusing soon, my brotha.... It so much fukkin fun. I actually look forward to my girl sticking a pin in my delt now...
> 
> GGCH!



I am being truthful. I even took some Pictures of my order to prove it in case i ran into any Non-Believing Coupon Hoarders.

And Why GP? Try giving Axio a shot


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2010)

I just shaved my front and I looked worst than a vampire. So I went outside and baked for about 15 mins just now. And without all the hair on my chest, my titties are really showing badly LOL


GEARS!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 28, 2010)

Saney said:


> I just shaved my front and I looked worst than a vampire. So I went outside and baked for about 15 mins just now. And without all the hair on my chest, my titties are really showing badly LOL
> 
> 
> GEARS!



I would suggest melanotan 2 but you refuse to pin.  That's all I got.

SICH

Irish Car Bombs are awesome.  Speaking of Belgian Ales, etc, I told you guys I toured New Belgium Brewery.  They have some great stuff there.  The most interesting one was Lips of Faith, which is a Belgian farm ale.  They have several varieties of it.  The one I tried and liked was called Biere de Mars...6.2% alcohol


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2010)

I won't be scared to Pin when the Goods Arrive !!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 28, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> I am being truthful. I even took some Pictures of my order to prove it in case i ran into any Non-Believing Coupon Hoarders.
> 
> And Why GP? Try giving Axio a shot



LoneWolf ripped me off then I was turned on to Naps. Got my GEARs and was G2G... If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

I'm about to make a big order with the 15% off sale. You think they'll throw in a Napsgear t-shirt?


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2010)

I hope they would.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't know if sporting a Napsgear t-shirt is that great of an idea... Unless is real tight and shows of my uber jerkedness.

By the way... New personal best on Bench today... 455! We tried an addishunal 10 pounds but it dropped like Josh's panties around GNC's BA clearance sale. My spotter had to basically do a 465 pound DL...

GHCH!


----------



## country1911 (Jun 28, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . . . too many candy-eating notBig Mexican jews around here  . .



exactly... too many semen sniffing, taint tickling, breast having, dirty whore screwing, homos around here lately.  

I havent sfw  in like a fukkin month with all this wedding shit!  Went today and completely felt like shit... no endurance, and I'll probably have DOMS like a mofo tomorrow.  

I need to lose some blub tho, my tanned jerkness is going away.  Maybe time for some clen?  probably, we'll see, but probably cause ECA is just not cutting it anymore.  

And I think its time to do some more abusing... maybe start first week of august.  Get hyoooge and shredded at the same time, yeah baby


GEARS!


----------



## country1911 (Jun 28, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I don't know if sporting a Napsgear t-shirt is that great of an idea... Unless is real tight and shows of my uber jerkedness.
> 
> By the way... New personal best on Bench today... 455! We tried an addishunal 10 pounds but it dropped like Josh's panties around GNC's BA clearance sale. My spotter had to basically do a 465 pound DL...
> 
> GHCH!



I see 19 year olds lift like that all the time, whats the big deal?  You should compete in the 2-man bench press.


seriously, 455 is a giant number, congrats!


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2010)

Pee Test Tomorrow. If i pass then i can get a job then get a Mortgage so I can be cool like Fat Josh (who btw uses WAY TOO much T3)


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 28, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> LoneWolf ripped me off then I was turned on to Naps. Got my GEARs and was G2G... If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> 
> I'm about to make a big order with the 15% off sale. You think they'll throw in a Napsgear t-shirt?


 
Afree shirt


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 28, 2010)

Saney said:


> Pee Test Tomorrow. If i pass then i can get a job then get a Mortgage so I can be cool like Fat Josh (who btw uses WAY TOO much T3)



Some day.  I left my Mom's house over 15 yrs ago and have never moved back.  Been a home owner for almost three.  Come see me when you're all growsed up.  Then you can put a grill out on your patio and cook hot dogs.  Make sure you make us a video to prove it, though.


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry my camera is still in the shop


----------



## Tesla (Jun 29, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## country1911 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## country1911 (Jun 29, 2010)

watched blazing saddles at work last night... classic!  

"where all the white women at?"

I love it.


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2010)

Passed my Drug test! some Hot Blonde Nurse made me drop my pants and cough... I was kinda nervous because i didn't want her to see my incredibly small package, but w/e

Now I can get a Mortgage so I can be Cool like Fat Josh!


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 29, 2010)

He probably lives in a town like shakesallday where one can buy a house for 60,000.


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2010)

I need a mortgage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 29, 2010)

If you save up enough aluminum can pulltabs you can have one too in a few decades!


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2010)

What if I get another 10,000 Bottles of Sobe water and Five Dollar gift cards? Will I have enough for a Mortgage then?

Maybe also if i'm lucky, I can stumble on a few kilos of 4AD and snort that ED of my life along side 4 Five Guys Burgers every morning for breakfast


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 29, 2010)

Dude, that's all you got?  It's pretty sad that you mock home ownership while you sit in your parents' house, leaching off of them.  How old is your ass again?  You're so full of shit with all your stories it's a joke.  Seriously.

You also yap about 4AD as if you even knew what it was.  If you did, you'd be sorry that you missed it and wish you had some today.  Your knowledge of anabolics is almost as laughable as your fake gear orders.

Do your parents ever ask why you still live at home, acting as a parasite?  I'm curious if they mind your Dem ways, eating all their hot dogs.  Now get off the internet and off your ass to get a place of your own.

I dunno about any $60k houses around here.  This isn't Jersey, after all.  Myself, I've got a 3 BR and an additional side lot next door if I want to add on.  That side lot is already paid in full.  Maybe I'll sell it to Saney so he can pitch a tent there and say he owns something...


----------



## country1911 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shit, I bought my place as a foreclosure for thirty cents on the dollar... thank you housing collapse.  Remember:

"I'm telling you, it's jobs. We gotta get jobs. Then we get the khakis(or mortgage in your case). Then we get the chicks."

See how that works?  Hell even the guys in baseketball had their own place...


----------



## independent (Jun 29, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I dunno about any $60k houses around here.  This isn't Jersey, after all.  Myself, I've got a 3 BR and an additional side lot next door if I want to add on.  That side lot is already paid in full.  Maybe I'll sell it to Saney so he can pitch a tent there and say he owns something...



Maybe Saney could set up a hot dog stand on your lot. That would give him a job also,  unless he eats all the profits.


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2010)

I think it's mean of you to say that my Gear orders are fake.

Now take it back and apologize you fat bitch


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm having the best PCT ever . . you notBigs should try it!


----------



## independent (Jun 29, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I'm having the best PCT ever . . you notBigs should try it!



Pct?  I thought you were gonna cruise for awhile.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2010)

that's right bitches . . 'tides and test!


----------



## MyK (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2010)

Lets sort this Flavoured Beer bullshit out once and for all.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/111027-flavoured-beer-anus-whisperers.html

Get voting Jews!


----------



## Saney (Jun 30, 2010)

Wheres Fat Josh?

_Coupon Coupon Coupon Coupon Coupon Coupon Coupon_

I figured Josh's mating call would get his attention.. He must be in line for another 100 cases of FREE Sobe water


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 30, 2010)

Lol...

WTF is happening to the CT? It's just slidin down the fukkin page and nobody gives a shit...


----------



## Saney (Jun 30, 2010)

Laid outside for about 45 mins.. Gotta look Jerked and Tan for my date tonight in Philly!


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sup cock gobblers. D-vorce is well on the way now and I need to get rid of some shit so D-vorce sale lots a shit real cheap shoot me a PM if ya want details. This d-vorce is goin alot smoother than my first one I must say.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 30, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Sup cock gobblers. D-vorce is well on the way now and I need to get rid of some shit so D-vorce sale lots a shit real cheap shoot me a PM if ya want details. This d-vorce is goin alot smoother than my first one I must say.



Just post what ya got.  Any cardboard boxes for Saney to live in?


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 30, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Sup cock gobblers. D-vorce is well on the way now and I need to get rid of some shit so D-vorce sale lots a shit real cheap shoot me a PM if ya want details. This d-vorce is goin alot smoother than my first one I must say.


 
I'm sure Josh will be interested in your used sex toys!

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 30, 2010)

I just picked up a smoker so I'm pretty excited to get started smoking meats this summer.  The gf's mom makes awesome smoked burgers and chicken so I want to learn how to do all that instead of having to go there for it.  I need to pick up some salmon to smoke.  LOVE smoked salmon!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 30, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I'm sure Josh will be interested in your used sex toys!
> 
> GICH!



Some fucker was actually selling those yesterday on CL.  Someone else was selling coke...the top export for Colombia.  Hey, give them some credit, at least they're exporting something other than just bananas.  Third World countries need all the help they can get, after all.


----------



## Saney (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey Lean, Jerked, and Tan Josh.. I just got hired! My first day is Next Wednesday. 8am to 4pm. Aren't you happy for me? ANSWER ME DAMNIT!


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 30, 2010)

You know, if you go into your office kitchen you can take a couple sugar packets, some napkins, cups home with you everyday. Next thing you know you'll have a big stash at home and not have to buy them yourself.

Score!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 30, 2010)

Saney said:


> Hey Lean, Jerked, and Tan Josh.. I just got hired! My first day is Next Wednesday. 8am to 4pm. Aren't you happy for me? ANSWER ME DAMNIT!



Congrats for real on that.  Now start saving for a down payment for a house or at least a security deposit for an apt.  Shave that beard, too.


----------



## independent (Jun 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I just picked up a smoker so I'm pretty excited to get started smoking meats this summer.  The gf's mom makes awesome smoked burgers and chicken so I want to learn how to do all that instead of having to go there for it.  I need to pick up some salmon to smoke.  LOVE smoked salmon!



What type of smoker did you buy? hopefully charcoal.  I just did some babybacks, amazing.

Heres a good recipe.


Brown Sugar & Scotch Hot Smoked Salmon 










brine: 
> approx. 3 qts water 
> 1 cup kosher salt 
> 1 1/2 cup brown sugar 
> 1 cup scotch (i used johnny red for this batch) 
> fresh ground black pepper to taste 

mix until salt & sugar dissolve. *i think you are supposed to be able to float an egg in your brine mixture if it has the right salinity / brix...? 


protein: 
> fresh salmon fillets (the fattier the better) 

cut into equal sized portions - 2 x 5" is a good size 

leave the salmon completely submerged (use a side plate to weigh them down) in the brining solution overnight or 6-8 hrs. before smoking, rinse with cold water and pat dry. leave at room temp for about an hour to set pellicle.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 30, 2010)

Fun fact #314:  When capping, there's no need to use corn starch now.  Simply substitute Colombian cocaine.  It'll be a great swap if you have a corn allergy.  It's not just for noses anymore.  This has been a public service announcement from the Colombian cartels.  We're Colombia's biggest exporter.  Juan Valdez is a close second.  Other than that, our country doesn't produce anything but a couple of fruits.  Hey, what do you expect from the armpit of Central America???  Give us a break, amigo!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, the charcoal kind with the fire box on the side.  I picked up some mesquite char coal and some chips too for extra smoke.  I'll try that salmon recipe soon.  Picked up some wings to smoke tonight and some bison sliders for later.

GYCH



bigmoe65 said:


> What type of smoker did you buy? hopefully charcoal.  I just did some babybacks, amazing.
> 
> Heres a good recipe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:
			
		

> Yeah, the charcoal kind with the fire box on the side.  I picked up some mesquite char coal and some chips too for extra smoke.  I'll try that salmon recipe soon.  Picked up some wings to smoke tonight and some bison sliders for later.
> 
> GYCH



If you have a fire box... I'd suggest getting wood to go with the charcoal. Suggestions for wood.... Pecan, Hickory, mesquite.

Then get some big ass briskets on that bitch!!!

GICH!


----------



## independent (Jun 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, the charcoal kind with the fire box on the side.  I picked up some mesquite char coal and some chips too for extra smoke.  I'll try that salmon recipe soon.  Picked up some wings to smoke tonight and some bison sliders for later.
> 
> GYCH



Just keep the temps between 185-225 degrees, thats the key.  Mesquite charcoal will be good but if you need more heat add some briquettes. The real charcoal burns a little cooler and faster imho.


----------



## independent (Jun 30, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> If you have a fire box... I'd suggest getting wood to go with the charcoal. Suggestions for wood.... Pecan, Hickory, mesquite.
> 
> Then get some big ass briskets on that bitch!!!
> 
> GICH!



^^x2.  Pecan is real nice.


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Just post what ya got. Any cardboard boxes for Saney to live in?


 Cant post details


----------



## independent (Jun 30, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Cant post details



It cant be anything good by the look of your pics.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 30, 2010)

Time to restock the VitC.  I been getting it from Chemone, but they're friggin pricey @ $75 for 60ml.  Who do y'all get yur C from?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 30, 2010)

I got some mesquite chips which I'm soaking right now.  I got that kind to go w/ the briquettes since they're mesquite.  I just got those at the grocery store but I'm sure I can pick up just about anything here in KC.  This is a serious BBQ town and one of my favorite local places has a BBQ store next door to it.  I'll probably hit them up today or tomorrow and see what they have.  Might need an internal thermometer too.

With the wings I'll probably smoke them for an hr. or two and then throw them on the gas grille to finish them off.  I have wing sauce and BBQ sauce from a local place ready to roll.  

Speaking of good BBQ, if you guys have ever heard of Tech N9ne, he's a local rapper that made it big a couple yrs ago.  he has a new song called "Gates Mixed Platter" w/ a hilarious video.  Gates is one of the premier local joints and he's at the place for most of the vid.  At one point he has the guy from their logo break dancing, etc.  Funny shit.  Check it on youtube.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 30, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Time to restock the VitC.  I been getting it from Chemone, but they're friggin pricey @ $75 for 60ml.  Who do y'all get yur C from?



Sten for c and v.  Hit up their buy one get two free sale.  Can't beat it.  Their levitra is good too.


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 30, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> It cant be anything good by the look of your pics.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 30, 2010)

Ditka is the best....






YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Ditka is the best....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Denny Green was better in the Cards loss to the Bears.  "They ARE who we THOUGHT they were!!!!".

20 wangs and 8 bison sliders have been smokin' for about a half hr.  Temp was hovering at 125-150 for a good while, now around 250 since I added a lot more mesquite briquettes and wet and dry chips.  Smokey as a mofo all on the patio.  Gonna leave them on for maybe 2 hrs. then switch to the gas grill.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been looking at this rapid-fatloss handbook . . I reckon because Josh is on the t3 and nutrub transdermals, he would kick Saney's unGeared arse in the jerked and desirable stakes if he followed it . . . 


 . .btw, Im on 75mg of T3  and cooking up like a furnice. Woke up in a pool of sweat this morning and still sweating in the air-conditioner . .this shit gonna cut me up!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I've been looking at this rapid-fatloss handbook . . I reckon because Josh is on the t3 and nutrub transdermals, he would kick Saney's unGeared arse in the jerked and desirable stakes if he followed it . . .
> 
> Not doing anything trans at the moment.  Current stack is 75 mg of "tren", 30 mg. of epi a day.  Just added the epi in yesterday so I think that's gonna help.  i need to finish reading that RFL book.  Got a few pages in and haven't finished yet.
> . .btw, Im on 75mg of T3  and cooking up like a furnice. Woke up in a pool of sweat this morning and still sweating in the air-conditioner . .this shit gonna cut me up!



No trans at the moment.  I added 30 mg of epi to my 75 mg. of "tren" yesterday.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> No trans at the moment. I added 30 mg of epi to my 75 mg. of "tren" yesterday.


 
ah that's right . .  you need to bash that shit up your arse with a coffee plunger, right?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> ah that's right . .  you need to bash that shit up your arse with a coffee plunger, right?



Trans isn't ideal for summer, esp on t3 when you're sweating your ass off.  You'd lose too much of it from sweating since it's a timed release deal and doesn't all just release at once.  It's fine for fall and winter.  

Just dogged a bunch of wings...turned out nicely.  Nice deep smokey flavor, crisped the skin up really well on the gas grill after smoking for a couple hrs.  Tossed them in some Frank's Hot Sauce and they were pretty much restaurant quality, even w/o frying.  I was pretty satisfied for my first run with this smoker.

The bison slider burgers are still smoking so I'll report on them later, but they look good.  The fact that they're so small, I think they'll be more completely smoked than your regular size piece of meat.  we'll see.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2010)

t3 aint gonna do fk all if you're eating fucking chicken skin . .  looks like you're gonna remain the CTs resident fatass there Josh for a while yet


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> t3 aint gonna do fk all if you're eating fucking chicken skin . .  looks like you're gonna remain the CTs resident fatass there Josh for a while yet



Haven't had carb one today, so I think I'll be alright.  Been an entirely meat day so far.  Mushroom and onion burgers on the grill, wings on the grill, just pulled the bison off the grill.  I don't think a little extra fat thrown in is going to hurt too much. 

I eliminated alcohol since I'm on a methyl now, so that should help progress.  Cheat meals are entirely necessary when dieting if you wanna maintain sanity.  I've been doing lots of extended cardio lately too.  I shoulda thrown some shrimp on the barbie for Capt's sake


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone following the story about Gore trying to get some LHJO happy ending action from a massage therapist?  She says she rejectedx his advances and called himk a "crazed sex poodle"...wtf?  My new goal is to achieve that level the next time I try to get some.  Crazed sex poodle status has to be the ultimate.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I eliminated alcohol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Sten for c and v.  Hit up their buy one get two free sale.  Can't beat it.  Their levitra is good too.




How does levitra compare to C?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 30, 2010)

I've had script "L" a few months back and didn't like it as much.......stick wit da "c" and "v".......I prefer da "c" to all of them........lasts longer


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 30, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> How does levitra compare to C?


It's closer to v than to c in terms of effective time.  It just acts faster than v.  It's s good choice for short notice AP but not a weekend fuckfest.  Ditka used to be their pitch man.

In a related topic Jimmy Johnson looks like a tool in these Extenze commercials.  Does he expect to be taken seriously ever again?  His overuse of hand gestures is particularly annoying.  Sorry Alphonse, but he's taken a serious step backward.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 30, 2010)

Werd on the C.  It's never let me down.  But, it's taken me a year to go thru the last bottle, cuz I was monogamous with the wife for most of that time.  It seems like what I have left is losing it's punch.  I can't wait to get this new bottle and get the diamond cutting wood again.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 30, 2010)

Yo Alfonse.  Who's this broad on FB that's all on yur cock?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Haven't had carb one today, so I think I'll be alright. Been an entirely meat day so far. Mushroom and onion burgers on the grill, wings on the grill, just pulled the bison off the grill. I don't think a little extra fat thrown in is going to hurt too much.
> 
> I eliminated alcohol since I'm on a methyl now, so that should help progress. Cheat meals are entirely necessary when dieting if you wanna maintain sanity. I've been doing lots of extended cardio lately too. I shoulda thrown some shrimp on the barbie for Capt's sake


 
If you think a little extra fat is not going to hurt much you need to hit the fucking books I sent you. You want to be eliminating all saturated fats.

No carbs huh? You know that onions caramelise right? Might have something to do with sugar content?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> If you think a little extra fat is not going to hurt much you need to hit the fucking books I sent you. You want to be eliminating all saturated fats.
> 
> No carbs huh? You know that onions caramelise right? Might have something to do with sugar content?



I'll have to read up on that.  NO sat fats at ALL?  No beef?  You'd probably be limited to skinless, boneless chicken breasts and fish.


----------



## Lean Josh (Jul 1, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *NiagaraBalls*
> _Cheat meals are entirely necessary when dieting if you wanna maintain sanity_


 
We finally have the secret to lean joshys success!


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2010)

lean josh said:
			
		

> we finally have the secret to lean joshys success!



lmfao


----------



## readyformore (Jul 1, 2010)

Woot woot! Going skydiving in 2 hours! HAHA fun


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2010)

readyformore said:


> Woot woot! Going skydiving in 2 hours! HAHA fun



Does this fag need to leave the CT?


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 1, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Time to restock the VitC. I been getting it from Chemone, but they're friggin pricey @ $75 for 60ml. Who do y'all get yur C from?


 
Sten had that sale a couple weeks ago (lol sale, coupons) buy 1 get 2 free or some shit. I needed it anyway. Does the job but you need to like double the dose or some bullshit.

Just stack some aakg and maca. It's on sale at Target next to the Lifewaters. 

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't forget to pickup the FREE 5$ Gift Card

GICH


----------



## Tesla (Jul 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Sten had that sale a couple weeks ago (lol sale, coupons) buy 1 get 2 free or some shit. I needed it anyway. Does the job but you need to like double the dose or some bullshit.


 
Werd!!!! I take 2ml at a time(Sten "c").........seems to be the perfect glass cutting dose for me

They sent me (2) free vials of "c" when they fucked up a previous order I had plus a free Tee shirt and 2 free vials of igf2 Lr3


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 1, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd!!!! I take 2ml at a time(Sten "c").........seems to be the perfect glass cutting dose for me
> 
> They sent me (2) free vials of "c" when they fucked up a previous order I had plus a free Tee shirt and 2 free vials of igf2 Lr3


 
I've just been drinking it out of the vial. Fuck measuring.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I've just been drinking it out of the vial. Fuck measuring.


 
I do that sometimes too


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2010)

Before and After pic (top pic is before, bottom pic is after)


----------



## independent (Jul 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Leaner. & You seem larger as well. Good work.



Agree.  You didnt look fat in the before pic either.


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2010)

All thanks to Lean Josh's Fat Loss Secrets and Free Sobe Life-Water.. with it, i'd be Uber Blubbed

GHCH!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 1, 2010)

Saney said:


> Before and After pic (top pic is before, bottom pic is after)


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 1, 2010)

Looking good assraper. The fat chicks are gonna love you now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Sten had that sale a couple weeks ago (lol sale, coupons) buy 1 get 2 free or some shit. I needed it anyway. Does the job but you need to like double the dose or some bullshit.
> 
> GICH!


 
werd. 



Ponyshow said:


> Werd!!!! I take 2ml at a time(Sten "c").........seems to be the perfect glass cutting dose for me
> 
> They sent me (2) free vials of "c" when they fucked up a previous order I had plus a free Tee shirt and 2 free vials of igf2 Lr3


 
2ml werd! 



Richard Gears said:


> Leaner. & You seem larger as well. Good work.


 
+1 . .  I think it's time for Gearedness


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 1, 2010)

Lookin better but you do need to shear the beard.  That's about a lb. right there.  Was that pic taken in your parents' bedroom or yours?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh, I almost forgot to post a new recipe!  the primitive tribes of the Colombian jungle swear by it for looking lean in their ass string outfits.

Colombia Banana Omelette-Tortilla De Banana - 161771 - Recipezaar

GICH


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 1, 2010)

You gotta admit, those fuckers are pretty lean.  Maybe it's because they still live in the stone age and what not.  I guess you'd get a lotta excercise chasing down pumas and shimmying up banana trees for food.  They're maybe one rung above your average Zulu.


----------



## independent (Jul 1, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Lookin better but you do need to shear the beard.  That's about a lb. right there.  Was that pic taken in your parents' bedroom or yours?



Thats his parents room.  You can tell by the lava lamp and empty beer bottle on the head board.  He cant afford stuff like that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Thats his parents room. You can tell by the lava lamp and empty beer bottle on the head board. He cant afford stuff like that.


 

ah, thats not a lava lamp . .  more like a butt plug


----------



## independent (Jul 1, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> ah, thats not a lava lamp . .  more like a butt plug



I think youre right.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 1, 2010)

Upped the T3 to 75mcg and the Dbol to 50mg.  My liver is twitching and I am fucking sweating.  I wanted to LHJO but couldnt stay focused.  How the fuck do you stand this Capn'?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Upped the T3 to 75mcg and the Dbol to 50mg. My liver is twitching and I am fucking sweating. I wanted to LHJO but couldnt stay focused. How the fuck do you stand this Capn'?


 
I wasnt running the T3 with the DBol chief . .but I am on 400mg caffine and 50mg Germamine twice a day that's giving me the jitters . . plus this GHRP-6 is holding awesome pumps!

This is what I'm gonna hit in a few weeks:

_modified protein sparing modified fast (PSMF), a very low calorie diet consisting of lean proteins (amounts varying depending on specific circumstances), a small amount of fat and carbohydrate, a more or less unlimited amount of no calorie vegetables (and other zero-calorie foods), some basic supplements, and nothing else except Gears, Thermos and Tides goddam it!. On average, caloric intakes will come out to be about 600- 800 calories/day coming almost exclusively from protein._
​


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 1, 2010)

Im on a PSMF right now broseph.  

Im on a Test Cyp/Dbol cycle, but this is my last week on the Dbol.  Also on T3, Clenviscerate, ECA/YCA and L-Tyrosin too.  This shit is insane.  I am a walking chem-lab.  You will like the PSMF.  Most effective short term diet I have ever used.  Get used to having wet dreams about crackers though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Im on a PSMF right now broseph.
> 
> Im on a Test Cyp/Dbol cycle, but this is my last week on the Dbol. Also on T3, Clenviscerate, ECA/YCA and L-Tyrosin too. This shit is insane. I am a walking chem-lab. You will like the PSMF. Most effective short term diet I have ever used. Get used to having wet dreams about crackers though.


 

ah yeah, Im following your log . . like you're style, but if you ever call me 'broseph' again I'm going to kick your cunt in


----------



## Tesla (Jul 1, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You gotta admit, those fuckers are pretty lean. Maybe it's because they still live in the stone age and what not. I guess you'd get a lotta excercise chasing down pumas and shimmying up banana trees for food. They're maybe one rung above your average Zulu.


 

Dammm.....Those jungle dems are hung like fuckin' Horses, too


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 1, 2010)

Sup sippers.  I wish I'd heard about that sten sale.  This chemone C is pretty good tho.  Often I'd get glass cuttn wood from .75 ml.  But the last coupla times, I've had to go like 1.5ml.  I think that's just coz it's old now.  But before, I really couldn't tell much difference in the wood from .75 to > 1ml.  I hope this batch is as good. 

And werd ^ on sayney's progress.  That's pretty friggin mazing.  But, if you lose too much more blub, those fat chicks may not dig you anymore.  Think about it.  Yur chick left you like 15lbs ago.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 1, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> ah yeah, Im following your log . . like you're style, but if you ever call me 'broseph' again I'm going to kick your cunt in



My cunt is indestructible.

You might want to try the clenviscerate, it burns like a bitch, but its looking promising.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 1, 2010)

Damn, the gilf/gf is in VA right now for bidness - been at the beach all afternoon and just responded to my txt saying her cousin up there came to the beach and they're "we're having dinner right now.  Don't know when I'll be done, but I'll txt u afterward."  That's a helluva late dinner at 10:25pm.  Fukkin bitches are such a pain.  I'd forgotten about this kinda shit after being married for 10 yrs.


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you again everyone for the compliments..

and when is josh going to admit to Jerked and Lean'ness??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2010)

josh is too busy pounding chicken skins

chicken skin's a slang term for foreskin, fags use the term to describe a guy with an uncut dick.


----------



## cc-10 (Jul 1, 2010)

squats with geared jesus in the morning....gonna put in a lipper of red man and eat a baked tater


----------



## Tesla (Jul 1, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2010)

Turinbol-LV!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn, the gilf/gf is in VA right now for bidness - been at the beach all afternoon and just responded to my txt saying her cousin up there came to the beach and they're "we're having dinner right now. Don't know when I'll be done, but I'll txt u afterward." That's a helluva late dinner at 10:25pm. Fukkin bitches are such a pain. I'd forgotten about this kinda shit after being married for 10 yrs.


 
Hmm she was probably gargling semen the whole time. Can't trust any ho man.

Time to add some more bitches to your stable as backups. 

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Yeah i noticed this about the C that just came. Is yours flavored a pink/red color? The Purple/Grape flavored batches were much more powerful.



Anything you get from Sten, you can ask them and they'll make it any color you want


FUCKING BLUBBED NOT BIGS!! aka Josh

P.S. Josh, i bet you want my special hot dog formula now... Well? FUCKING ANSWER ME FAT BITCH!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 2, 2010)

Major league uphill landscaping going on around here lately

Brown-eye pirate pillaging to say the least


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Jul 2, 2010)

Knot stretching, Coal tossing, tar smearing, turd fetching NOT BIGS, the Lots of ya!


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 2, 2010)

new back pics in my album....you all can start bowing down any time you please.


----------



## independent (Jul 2, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Time to add some more bitches to your stable as backups.
> 
> GICH!



Agree.  Time to hook up some new poon.



mooch2321 said:


> new back pics in my album....you all can start bowing down any time you please.



Nice underwear.


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2010)

You can't be DRSE with 144 posts.. just not good enough.. EVICTED!


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 2, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Agree. Time to hook up some new poon.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice underwear*.


 

i actually got that underwear for free. i traded my buddy a bunch of sobe waters for all his used underwear. We were at this gangbang and some dude that was sucking my dick complimented his underwear so i googled the brand to see what kind of reviews they got. Turns out that 9/10 users said they are complimented on them in every gangbang they go to. Unfortunately, i couldnt find any coupons for them, but i noticed my buddy really likes those sobe waters to replenish his electrolytes after a really long gangbang....long story short i got a bunch of slightly used, but highly rated underwear for free! kaching! and ive still got 80 bux in gift cards


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 2, 2010)

Saney said:


> You can't be DRSE with 144 posts.. just not good enough.. EVICTED!


 

shit saney, i was drse long before you came around mate.(this is gonna sound so much like josh that it makes me wanna puke but....) I actually own my own home and run my own business....sooo my web posting time is the first to go when things get busy. I know, I know...my priorities are tottally screwed but my mom used to drop me on my head when i was a kid and she also smoked crack while she was pregnant. Both of these things have added up to make me one of those completely fucked up people that actually like money. Anyhow when you get done using your parents computer to make your 80 posts today make sure you turn the light off in the den....electricity costs money ya know.


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2010)

Holy Shit!

This guy is the Jacked Version of Josh!


P.S. I've been around a SHIT LOAD longer than you have. But who's keeping track?


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 2, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> Holy Shit!
> 
> This guy is the Jacked Version of Josh!
> 
> ...



Right... WGAF?

Nice progress you've made. Now shut down your female fertility cycle and start abusing GEARS FFS!


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 2, 2010)

Saney said:


> Holy Shit!
> 
> This guy is the Jacked Version of Josh!
> 
> ...


 

yeah, but you werent DRSE...you were never even allowed in the clubhouse.

But anyhoo....whos keepin track


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> yeah, but you werent DRSE...you were never even allowed in the clubhouse.
> 
> But anyhoo....whos keepin track



Obviously you have no idea.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 2, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> shit saney, i was drse long before you came around mate.(this is gonna sound so much like josh that it makes me wanna puke but....) I actually own my own home and run my own business....sooo my web posting time is the first to go when things get busy. I know, I know...my priorities are tottally screwed but my mom used to drop me on my head when i was a kid and she also smoked crack while she was pregnant. Both of these things have added up to make me one of those completely fucked up people that actually like money. Anyhow when you get done using your parents computer to make your 80 posts today make sure you turn the light off in the den....electricity costs money ya know.




LOL...seems the responsibility bug is spreading.  Saney has zero credibility on anything until he at least has a fucking apartment to call his own.  It's inexcusable to still be living at home at his age.  His balls must have recessed from the utter shame.  WTF do you tell bitches when you meet them>  That you have a "room mate" who's has to study a lot so it's not cool to AP at your place?  I would be so humiliated.


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2010)

Ouch.. That almost hurt coming from a fat boy

I found some canned Tuna at a good price. Josh would be proud of me

P.S. I don't own a car. I drive my mommy's car. And I use my daddy's computer. I'm really quiet so i don't wake anyone (yes the computer is in their room).


----------



## country1911 (Jul 2, 2010)

what the holy DRSE fuck happened to this place??!!??  There has not been an AP story in like a month, everybody is raggin on everybody else... damn!  All of ya just STFU!  Saney, leave josh alone, it's not nice to pick on tards.  Mooch, I feel ya on the house taking up a majority of your time, it sucks.  Gears,  hear there is this hot chick in Sac town who just got a clean bill of health and she likes older guys with muscles... just sayin.  

Gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> yeah, but you werent DRSE...you were never even allowed in the clubhouse.
> 
> But anyhoo....whos keepin track


 
Saney will never be DRSE . .  not until he meets certain requirements and accomplishes certain missions . . .


----------



## country1911 (Jul 2, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Saney will never be DRSE . .  not until he meets certain requirements and accomplishes certain missions . . .



didnt he used to be sanesloot?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2010)

country1911 said:


> didnt he used to be sanesloot?


 
Yes, and BestHomeGym


----------



## country1911 (Jul 2, 2010)

JFC... I didnt know that one... he was a bigger homo than I thought.

Mooch, just checked out the pics, looking jerked!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, Mooch is jerked. It's all those 'tides he adds to his beta-alanine shakes


----------



## country1911 (Jul 2, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Yeah, Mooch is jerked. It's all those 'tides he adds to his beta-alanine shakes



It helps that he is 3' 5''... midgets always look more jerked for some reason.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 2, 2010)

The whole CT is going to Hell including myself........







YouTube Video












Angus just owns!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2010)

My dad dropped me off at the bar and slipped me a twenty. He wished me a "fun night" as i stumbled out of his pick up truck. My mom forgot to iron my clothes before I went out, so none of the girls wanted to talk to me. So I approached this chick, and before I could say anything she was like, "If you don't own your own house, then don't even talk to me"

I guess this is why Josh gets so much Vagina.. Because he owns his own house.. Jesus christ! And I thought it was from all the BetaOxyalanine he snorted.. Go figure


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 2, 2010)

At least your Dad got some action.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 2, 2010)

You guys are all bigs.......I'm scared to even post in here


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2010)

keeping dosing your hcG Pony, you'll be rubbing nutssacks like the best of them at the next poolside gangbang


----------



## Tesla (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm about to start that actually......need you or geared J to PM me and tell me how to do it properly......I have 5000 iu's......I think Geared said to do it for 9 days......1/3 ml every 3 days for 9 days or sum 10


Just pinned a ml of Sust........this shit hurts too much.......I miss Test E


----------



## country1911 (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jul 3, 2010)

Turkey Sandwich!


----------



## Saney (Jul 3, 2010)

I never use Mayo! Only Hot Dog Serum


----------



## country1911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Just ate a big plate of celery and salsa... yum...


----------



## Tesla (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey Roids your prayers have been answered.......buy 1 "c" get 2 "c" free at Sten right now til Monday


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey Roids your prayers have been answered.......buy 1 "c" get 2 "c" free at Sten right now til Monday


 

werd! get the "c" and the "v" . .  I'm thinking of dropping 1ml of each this weekend before I hammer the GF!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah....I might mix in a "v" just for the fuck of it........The "v" is good if you can kinda pin-point AP time.........take it like 1 hour before AP and cuttin' glass for hours............I'm gonna get 2 "c" and 1 "v"


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2010)

JFC! So your stash will have 6 x C and 3 x V???? Wood-Master A!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 3, 2010)

............gotta be stocked up.......when you pound Merlot like me you can't afford to not have wood when the opp arises.........no matter how much I drink, I can always get wood wit da "c" or "v"


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2010)

This is true, and I can $100 a bottle for my stash


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> ............gotta be stocked up.......when you pound Merlot like me you can't afford to not have wood when the opp arises.........no matter how much I drink, I can always get wood wit da "c" or "v"



You pretty much have to stock up at those prices.  I have a ton of C and V from previous sales.  I figure it's good to be stocked up in case you get a serious run of ass.  Speaking of, if anyone has a Blackberry, iPhone or Android phone, check out Miumeet.  It's a free app I downloaded that lets you search bitches all over the country.

One of the categories is "flirt" so I've been trolling that and already found two that wanna AP.  One is a hot, married Dem.  She's only been w/ one White guy before but said it was the best she'd ever had, so that made it easy to talk her into it.  I'll report the AP story if she turns out to be for real.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2010)

> good to be stocked up in case you get a serious run of ass


 
JFC, unless your job is to be involved in marathon gangbangers 24/7, then a 30ml bottle is gonna last you 15 weeks at 2mls a week! 

 . . and we need some AP stories . . the wankbank needs a deposit!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 3, 2010)

Just ate some mexican chicken soup. you poop stabbing butt plugs


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2010)

I was woken up with a Chupie this morning.

Now i'm slamming some Eggs and Toast. Mmmmm


----------



## Tesla (Jul 4, 2010)

Slammin' sum man juice as well I'm sure


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2010)

You know me too well


----------



## Tesla (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 4, 2010)

I just texted this chick and said "maybe do sum fireworks or sum10 tonight"

and her response was :  <:0>  ........ you internets nerds know how to decipher that


----------



## Tesla (Jul 4, 2010)

"C'mon Damone I need real help here"


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 4, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> werd! get the "c" and the "v" . . I'm thinking of dropping 1ml of each this weekend before I hammer the GF!


 
Holy shit!  I got a fresh new bottle of C and and dropped 1.25ml fri evening and I was cuttn' glass like it wasn't nobodys bidness.  I was wore out from not sleeping well the nite before and still managed to go for a round 2, plowing the ole lady doggie style.  I musta blew a gallon insider also.  That shit really delivers.  Just wish'd I'd heard about the b1 get 2.


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2010)

Roids, ur definitely behind the curve.. Are you sure you have a Mortgage?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 4, 2010)

Yep. I was in a hurry to get VitC and I know chemone's shit is good.  I got that shit sent express mail.  I'd heard about folks getting weak C b4, from other sources so I was leary about changing sources.


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2010)

I think a pair of tits would be a nice addition.. But make sure you have a Mortgage before you make any rash decisions.. If not, the Coupon God will burn down ur parents/girlfriends house.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 4, 2010)

I think I musta gotten to Saney. b Dude is really feeling guilty for sponging off his parents well into adulthood.  You should make your new avy a pic of SpongeBob.

I thought this link might assist Saney.  GICH

Videos of Hotdogs for the Homeless


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2010)

hard to take insults from the CT's fat boy.

ok! I just got a Mortgage and moved out of my parents place. And I live alone.

now what Fat Josh? Sucks that ur still a fatty right?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 4, 2010)

Saney said:


> hard to take insults from the CT's fat boy.
> 
> ok! I just got a Mortgage and moved out of my parents place. And I live alone.
> 
> now what Fat Josh? Sucks that ur still a fatty right?



If only that were true.  How old did you say you were?


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2010)

it doesn't matter how old anyone is, Fat doesn't know age.


----------



## Lean Josh (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm much leaner than you Saney. I would take a pic of my frontal but i can't show you my chest. Please do not inquire further into the matter.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 4, 2010)

Just curious how far into adulthood you are while still living at home, that's all.

On another note, trenaplex d is on sale at xxl.  Anyone ever used this one?  The description says it's longer ester than even tren e.  Any thoughts on the stuff?


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2010)

LMFAO @ Coupon Connoisseur


----------



## Lean Josh (Jul 4, 2010)

Look, while you're over there laughing and probably enjoying life, i sit in my empty house and contemplate suicide. Be that as it may, i want you to know something, Christopher. I am still much leaner and better than you as a person because of my mortgage and various unpaid student loans. You see, Debt is what trully makes you a man.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> trenaplex d is on sale at xxl. Anyone ever used this one? The description says it's longer ester than even tren e. Any thoughts on the stuff?


 

 . .  it ain't the Dr D-inspired shit you rub on your ballsack  . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 4, 2010)

Empty house, huh?  Maybe if I donated my 62" HDTV, 5.1 surround sound setup, my PS3, etc. to Saney.  Wait, he couldn't fit the TV in his bedroom.  If he had his own place I would probably be charitable and do it.  I've been thinking about picking up a new one anyway.


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2010)

Lean Josh said:


> Look, while you're over there laughing and probably enjoying life, i sit in my empty house and contemplate suicide. Be that as it may, i want you to know something, Christopher. I am still much leaner and better than you as a person because of my mortgage and various unpaid student loans. You see, Debt is what trully makes you a man.



LOL @ Lean Josh


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, fuck all you cock-sucking fatass notBig jews .. . . the Saney/Josh shit is getting old . . where's the Enforcer goddam it? 

 . . my clen just got in and Im peaking on 125mg ED T3 . . holding weight at 230lb and lost 5cm on my waist line . . PRO 350 CHO 120 FAT 60 

Gears!


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 4, 2010)

I will take that as a blessing to up my T3 to 100mg ED.  I am not getting shit from 75.

I am down an entire fucking inch on my waist and 8 lbs in 5 days though.  Not feeling shit on this test though.  Gonna have a blood test when I get home, and if this shit is bunk I'm going to blow some shit up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2010)

yeah . . the t3/clen combo Im looking fwd to. Got a stash of ketofen to run eith it


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 4, 2010)

I am doing the T3/EC or YC stack.  The clen I am using with Eviscerate as a topical.  Apparently it doesnt hit the CNS.  It burns like hell, but it appears to be effective so far.


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2010)

just slammed some nice steak with fried button mushrooms.. Bangarang!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 4, 2010)

Have you learned nothing from SpongeBob???  125 is WAAAAY too high for t3.  He's never used it himself but dammit he has spoken!  



TheCapt'n said:


> Well, fuck all you cock-sucking fatass notBig jews .. . . the Saney/Josh shit is getting old . . where's the Enforcer goddam it?
> 
> . . my clen just got in and Im peaking on 125mg ED T3 . . holding weight at 230lb and lost 5cm on my waist line . . PRO 350 CHO 120 FAT 60
> 
> Gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2010)

yeah well both you and Saney can STFU and GTFO!


----------



## cc-10 (Jul 4, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Well, fuck all you cock-sucking fatass notBig jews .. . . the Saney/Josh shit is getting old . . where's the Enforcer goddam it?
> 
> . . my clen just got in and Im peaking on 125mg ED T3 . . holding weight at 230lb and lost 5cm on my waist line . . PRO 350 CHO 120 FAT 60
> 
> Gears!


 

During Squat day Geared Moses was talking about you. I don't know what he said. I told him to shut up and spot me and do it right this time. I'll get on facebook and shoot him a message to see what he was getting at about you man.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> During Squat day Geared Moses was talking about you. I don't know what he said. I told him to shut up and spot me and do it right this time. I'll get on facebook and shoot him a message to see what he was getting at about you man.


 
you'll have to bribe him with some jewish candy


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 4, 2010)

So, no one's familiar w/ trenaplex d?  I thought one of you would have some insight.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2010)

it's a fucking long-ester injectable tren . . what else do you need to know?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 5, 2010)

I need to know where the shot of tequila is that Cap'n was suppose to get me?


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2010)

Why does Fat Josh want to know about Injectable Tren when he'll Never run it?

Its wonderful living on my own. Josh was right! I get so many hookers fat and skinny just keep randomly coming over for AP. When i'm pounding them senseless, they utter "Omg Fuck me! being 300,000$ in debt is so fucking hotter than banging a guy with at least a 6in penis"

First Mortgage Bill came in yesterday. fucking expensive. I need to maybe open up a few more Hot Dog stands to create more revenue so I don't lose the only thing that makes me a man


YOU FAT FUCKING WORTHLESS CHUBBY FUCK. Take a full frontal picture next time instead of just ur fat gut. Understand? Ok? Good


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 5, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> it's a fucking long-ester injectable tren . . what else do you need to know?



It's a blend of 3 diff tren esters.  It's like the sustanon of tren.  I think it's supposed to make you jacked or sum10.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm gonna cut my sust shot today with sum Rum I think


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2010)

Time to SFW!

Clen/T3 RULE!


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm gonna cut my sust shot today with sum Rum I think


 

just run it through a whatman filter first and your good to go!  that will get you super drunk, straigh into the bloodstream without your stupid old liver fucking errrthing up!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 5, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> just run it through a whatman filter first and your good to go! that will get you super drunk, straigh into the bloodstream without your stupid old liver fucking errrthing up!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It's a blend of 3 diff tren esters.  It's like the sustanon of tren.  I think it's supposed to make you jacked or sum10.



Thanks.  Now if you can help Sane find a long enter anti-e, that would be great.


----------



## independent (Jul 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Looks like she sent an e-blister
> 
> I wouldnt touch it


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2010)

josh, post pics of your chest or gtfo!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 5, 2010)

Saney said:


> josh, post pics of your chest or gtfo!


 


Fukkin' Homo..........quit with yer Josh BS.......It's gettin' really old


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll stop 100% after he posts up some pics of the Boob'age

Then you have my Word


----------



## Tesla (Jul 5, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fukkin' Homo..........quit with yer Josh BS.......It's gettin' really old



It's particularly disturbing that he's now trolling the net for pics of me.  It seems obsessive and stalkerish to me.  Not to mention gay, but that's nothing new.  Of course this all stems from the bitterness he must be feeling from me pointing out his Dem living arrangements.  In any case, I'm nipping this stalking in the bud and ignoring Saney.  Don't be surprised if he continues to obsess.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 5, 2010)

YouTube Video














This vid totally makes me think of Geared J....


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL See how he Ignores me when I ask for Pics of his Boobs? Lol


SCARED


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2010)

saney . .  stfu

pony . .  tequilla's over at the cabin chief  . . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 6, 2010)

Much better now.  Should be a whole lost less bs around here now.  Plus a significant reduction in total estrogen content.  Seems Luke the married black chick is good to go.  She sent multiple nude and has said she wants to AP.  Never know til it happens though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2010)

goddam it! my 2nd sten package came before my 1st . . . means no clen!!!!

 Fucking jews!


----------



## Saney (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm going to miss me and Josh's E-Fights. After all, he was my inspiration for trying to be Lean.

Put my car in the shop yesterday. Hopefully it doesn't cost a fortune cause I be one broke ass Nigga. 

Package from Axio or GenX still hasn't come. Mail Lady has been looking awfully Big in her Blue Smock lately.. I think i'm going to be hiding in the bush with a baseball bat today around 2pm.. "GIMME MY FUCKING GEARS"

g/f woke me up with a nice D&D's Ice Coffee (sugar free)


GEARS!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2010)

Fucking gay in here


----------



## Saney (Jul 6, 2010)

Dog, you need some Riesling Ice Wine

Give that to your Milfie, 10 bucks says she delivers the Brown eye on that date


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 6, 2010)

country1911 said:


> what the holy DRSE fuck happened to this place??!!?? There has not been an AP story in like a month, everybody is raggin on everybody else... damn! All of ya just STFU! Saney, leave josh alone, it's not nice to pick on tards. Mooch, I feel ya on the house taking up a majority of your time, it sucks. Gears, hear there is this hot chick in Sac town who just got a clean bill of health and she likes older guys with muscles... just sayin.
> 
> Gears!


 
Well I've fucked 4 different girls the last 4 days. It was a good weekend. Three of them were repeats but still.


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I just texted this chick and said "maybe do sum fireworks or sum10 tonight"
> 
> and her response was : <:0> ........ you internets nerds know how to decipher that


 
Stop talking like a nigger and use real words damnit!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 6, 2010)

Saney said:


> Roids, ur definitely behind the curve.. Are you sure you have a Mortgage?


 
Shit, Roids is 10 years older than you and lives at home and still crushes ass.

Don't listen to Mr. Coupon.


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 6, 2010)

Lean Josh said:


> Look, while you're over there laughing and probably enjoying life, i sit in my empty house and contemplate suicide. Be that as it may, i want you to know something, Christopher. I am still much leaner and better than you as a person because of my mortgage and various unpaid student loans. You see, Debt is what trully makes you a man.


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 6, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> it's a fucking long-ester injectable tren . . what else do you need to know?


 
JFC! Read between the lines. He wants to know where you can find it the cheapest!! Coupons and rebates welcome. Hook the nigga up!!!


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Just made some home-made "Jack3d"
> 
> 1ml of Cialis
> 600 mgs of Caffeine
> ...



Are you going to a gangbang with Josh?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Are you going to a gangbang with Josh?


----------



## Saney (Jul 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Are you going to a gangbang with Josh?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Just made some home-made "Jack3d"
> 
> 1ml of Cialis
> 600 mgs of Caffeine
> ...


 
wtf? no beta-alanine???

 . .  anyway, fk all you jews I'm off to Pony's to get my prostate massaged . ..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2010)

btw check this important update:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/111244-updated-who-leaner.html


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm a Republican so I wouldn't know


----------



## country1911 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 6, 2010)

New place down the street has stand up tanning so I hit them up today after a 1.25 mg. shot of M2.  That should help even the tan out quite a bit.  Made a nice little profit turning around the wire wheels I bought a few months ago.  Paid 450, sold 'em for 660.  Not too shabby a deal.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2010)

lol you're winning the CT 'jew' stakes Josh


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 6, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> lol you're winning the CT 'jew' stakes Josh



It's called hustling, making something from nothing.  Just gotta be able to recognize potential profit when you see it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> So if you pin tides, why not just pin gear as well?
> 
> I guess 4ad transdermal patches and DHEA enemas FTW then


 
JFC Gears . . a little biddy pin-prick on the tummy _is nothing_ like pushing a 23 guage 1.5" into your arse cheek!!


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 7, 2010)

Goddamnit!!! Subway didn't accept my coupon today!!! I was so pissed off that I got up on the counter and ejaculated all over their cash register!!!

Beta Alanine rage!!!!


----------



## independent (Jul 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Goddamnit!!! Subway didn't accept my coupon today!!! I was so pissed off that I got up on the counter and ejaculated all over their cash register!!!
> 
> Beta Alanine rage!!!!



Any incidental contact?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> So if you pin tides, why not just pin gear as well?
> 
> I guess 4ad transdermal patches and DHEA enemas FTW then



Probably will at some point but when you're sitting on a ton of 4AD there's just not a pressing need.  Since everyone knows what it converts to, I pretty much already have test.  I may consider term or var to go with it.

I think the clen t3 is starting to kick on for real now.  I happened to break out the tape yesterday and today...same time of day on an empty stomach.  Today I'm 2 lbs less but that can fluctuate.  The impressive part is I dropped 3/4 of an inch on my waist overnight.  It could be that the current cycle is kicking in to help too.  Either way, pretty happy.


----------



## Saney (Jul 7, 2010)

Mortgage!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds like Josh might be leaner than Saney......

3/4 of an inch gone overnight


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2010)

if he'd just stop chewing on chicken skin, then josh would have half a chance


----------



## Saney (Jul 7, 2010)

3/4 inch over night? Holy shit, pass the Beta Al


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 7, 2010)

Fuck, and I thought I was doing well with my 1.25in in a week.  

I need some placebos.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 7, 2010)

Might be a fluids issue too.  Not sure if anything I'm taking have a diuretic effect.  I know epistane and tren clones have a drying out effect so when stacked that's probably accentuated.  Combing that with clen, t3 prob is having s cumulative effect.  Also been using sesaman, fish oil, coleus too.  All that stuff can be helpful.

We'll see if it keeps up but I'm pretty happy for now.  Been keeping carbs moderate and doing tons of cardio, 30 to 45 mins 4 or 5 times a week.  I'm finding it easier to burn a lot more since bpm has been up by 10 or 15 beats consistently.

BTW, the married black chick turned out to be legit.  Took a bit of coaxing but got her to cheat on the hubby for the first time.  She was wanting it but didn't wanna do anything public.  I stayed on the case and ended up putting it in her ass, in a parking lot, not in a car.  Good times.  Supposed to hit it indoors tomorrow plus have a second one line up for later if she ends up showing up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2010)

'moderate' carbs are too high if you're cutting . .  you wanna be carb cycling if you think you got a chance against that other fat jew Saney


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 7, 2010)

I upped the T3 to 100mcg nukkas.  Now my balls are sweaty and I feel a little cracked out. It's either the T3 or the crack thats doing it.  And I'm fatter than both those homos, help a chubby out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I upped the T3 to 100mcg nukkas. Now my balls are sweaty and I feel a little cracked out. It's either the T3 or the crack thats doing it. And I'm fatter than both those homos, help a chubby out.


 
after seeing juggers' comments Im holding at 100mcg . . as it's liquid, it's easier to measure that way.  If feel generally 'warmer', but even the slightest exersion brings me into a sweat. . . w. the clen definately felt cracked out, but I only dose early AM, so Im ok by evening.

Hey I dropped 1mg of ketofen last night . . JFC that fucked me up. Woke up all heavy like Id been on the opiates . . not down with that shit. I might halve the dose and see what happens


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 7, 2010)

Glad to hear you say that, cause thats the exact feeling I am getting.  I will stick at 100mcg I think.

I havent tried ketofen, sound scary.  Fuck it bro, man up and snort that shit.  You want to get lean or grow a vagina?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 7, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I upped the T3 to 100mcg nukkas.  Now my balls are sweaty and I feel a little cracked out. It's either the T3 or the crack thats doing it.  And I'm fatter than both those homos, help a chubby out.



Been pretty warm at times on 125 mcg.  I sweat my ass off during cardio but seems pretty effective so far.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Glad to hear you say that, cause thats the exact feeling I am getting. I will stick at 100mcg I think.
> 
> I havent tried ketofen, sound scary. Fuck it bro, man up and snort that shit. You want to get lean or grow a vagina?


 
ketotefin is an antihistomine, it up regulates some fkg receptor, thus making clen more effective over a longer period of time.

The shit I got from sten is liquid. I can't snort it, but maybe I cant mainline a few mls . . it's pretty gluggy though, a 23 guage wont draw it too well so Im using 19" horse needles 

. . not sure my veins gonna handle that kind of punishment, but it's better than growing a vagina like some of the wont-pin notBig jews around these parts


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 8, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> The shit I got from sten is liquid. I can't snort it, but maybe I cant mainline a few mls . . it's pretty gluggy though, a 23 guage wont draw it too well so Im using 19" horse needles
> 
> :


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2010)

*The truth is in the polls bitch-ass jews!*​ 
View Poll Results: Who is leaner? 
Saney is leaner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 12.50%
Josh is leaner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 6.25%
_Both these fatass fags are candy-eater jews_














 81.25%


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 8, 2010)

WTF do fat people always fuck with clen, T3, and other dangerous shit, when we all know they're gonna be just as fat 3 months later?  It's don't make no fukkin cents.

Anyhoo, gonna go to uni and get learnt up, SFW, then SFGilf 2day.  Good times!


----------



## independent (Jul 8, 2010)

Gears!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ic-matrix-rx-back-stock-improved-formula.html


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 8, 2010)

I told you hite about the side effect of ketotifen months ago.  I started back on it last night and didn't sleep ass deep as usual on it but still woke up dopey.


----------



## Saney (Jul 8, 2010)

On July 12, i will demand a Reship!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 8, 2010)

Why are all you rash infested scrotums still using clen? You can get albuterol at the same sites. Just as good without the micheal j fox shakes. Will cramp you up something fierce though, atleast it does me.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey Richard, Check PM for updated package pics......don't make fun of my raisins......concentrate on the shaft


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Because theyre a bunch of cheap jew fucks who dont wanna drop the extra coin for it.


 
werd . .  spending the synagogue's donations on candy the fat fucks


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, it was BN bulk powder.  It's been stored right, in a cool, dark place, lids screwed on, etc.  When I ran it earlier this year it still seemed plenty effective.  Strength, felt alpha as fuck in the gym, etc.  Good stuff.  

I read into injecting it but the general consensus was that results were mixed and it wasn't very sanitary.  Trans can be a hassle but it's pretty effective and has a 12 hr. delivery if you use Dermabolics.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2010)

just the type of response expected from the CT's biggest jew . . .


----------



## Tesla (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey Capp, check PM for better package pics than I sent GJ


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2010)

them raisins are starting to swell . . nice work!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 8, 2010)

You like those softballs, don't you?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh please tell me yer gonna post pics of them raisins. Waiting on baited breath


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 8, 2010)

Really more like plums.  At least thats what they taste like.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 8, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Really more like plums.  At least thats what they taste like.



Like the bun to the burger, like the burger to the bun....to the apple to the cherry to the peach to the plum.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Like the bun to the burger, like the burger to the bun....to the apple to the cherry to the peach to the plum.



I caught your last show.  From the front row.  YO RYHMES ARE STOOPID DOPE!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 9, 2010)

Not my words, JJ.  They're actually from a multi-platinum album called License to Ill.  If you'd have posted a pic of the Beastie Boys, I'd have given you some music knowledge credit.  



jmorrison said:


> I caught your last show.  From the front row.  YO RYHMES ARE STOOPID DOPE!


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 9, 2010)

Ah fuck, and I'm 30 years old.  I have no excuse for getting that wrong.  Sabotage!


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> How long have you had it though? Bro if its Pre 2004 ban its gotta be bunk by now.
> 
> Also, you could turn the 4ad into an injectable (if you have pure powder) using much less product with better bioavailability


 
He keeps it vacuum sealed along with his bulk BA.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jul 9, 2010)

work is gairbage!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 9, 2010)

saney, you beat up that swole ass mailman yet?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 9, 2010)

YouTube Video











Funny racist shit


----------



## Saney (Jul 9, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> saney, you beat up that swole ass mailman yet?



My Mailman is fucking Jacked like he's been injecting 4AD intra-Anally since he was born


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 9, 2010)

Saney said:


> My Mailman is fucking Jacked like he's been injecting 4AD intra-Anally since he was born


intra-anal injections is the only way i know to do 4ad. Be careful with that shit or you might end up with ronnie coleman status. BEEFCAKE


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 9, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> intra-anal injections is the only way i know to do 4ad. Be careful with that shit or you might end up with ronnie coleman status. BEEFCAKE



Same goes for test since 4AD converts directly to test.  Anyone who jokes about 4AD must not no shit about gears.  It's just like saying you need protein to build muscle and then joking that chicken breasts do nothing.  Bro University up in this biiiiatch.


----------



## Saney (Jul 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Same goes for test since 4AD converts directly to test.  Anyone who jokes about 4AD must not no shit about gears.  It's just like saying you need protein to build muscle and then joking that chicken breasts do nothing.  Bro University up in this biiiiatch.



LMFAO

He has Articles to prove everything he says about 4AD, beta, and Creatine.

Just ask the Gay Jew Coupon God


----------



## country1911 (Jul 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Same goes for test since 4AD converts directly to test.  Anyone who jokes about 4AD must not no shit about gears.  It's just like saying you need protein to build muscle and then joking that chicken breasts do nothing.  Bro University up in this biiiiatch.



Man... your posts are defensive, boring and repeat the same bullshit over and over again.  No one cares if 4AD actually works or not.  See, we all use test, which we all know, converts to TEST!!  Stop plugging this old ass prohormone garbage you have.

Gears!


----------



## Saney (Jul 9, 2010)

country1911 said:


> man... Your posts are defensive, boring and repeat the same bullshit over and over again.  No one cares if 4ad actually works or not.  See, we all use test, which we all know, converts to test!!  Stop plugging this old ass prohormone garbage you have.
> 
> Gears!



lmfao


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 9, 2010)

country1911 said:


> Man... your posts are defensive, boring and repeat the same bullshit over and over again.  No one cares if 4AD actually works or not.  See, we all use test, which we all know, converts to TEST!!  Stop plugging this old ass prohormone garbage you have.
> 
> Gears!


THANK YOU               lighten the fuck up.  Prohormones are for notbigs afraid of the pins


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2010)

country1911 said:


> Man... your posts are defensive, boring and repeat the same bullshit over and over again. No one cares if 4AD actually works or not. See, we all use test, which we all know, converts to TEST!! Stop plugging this old ass prohormone garbage you have.
> 
> Gears!


 
werd! Dr D is around to hand out reach-arounds, this is gear pinning dutch-rudder country


----------



## Tesla (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm taking this red strawberry mint cough syrup the Doc gave me that has Phenergan + Codeine....The dosage is 1 teaspoon, but I swig it right outta the bottle ...Stuff makes you feel so relaxed and pain free....I think it makes me feel better than Vikes


Gears, Gears, and more Gears I say


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 9, 2010)

I just respond to comments from ppl who should know better.  I don't bitch about the daily posts about weed smoking and pill popping, so I figure no one should care what anabolics I use or don't use.  To each their own is my position.  I could argue that weed smoking is counterproductive to fitness, but it's not a big enough deal for me to get in a huff about.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I don't bitch about the daily posts about weed smoking and pill popping.


 
Hey, I take offense to that.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 9, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey, I take offense to that.



That's my point.  I let all that stuff go w/o comment because I don't care if guys wanna smoke weed and pop pain killers.  No reason for me to worry about it.  I'm just using it as an example of why no one should really worry about what the next guy uses.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 9, 2010)

I've come to the conclusion that test is for pussies that are afraid of tren.  Tren is for pussies that are scared of anadrol and cheque drops.  Letro only cycles are for....oh nevermind.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 9, 2010)

Let's all join hands.........







YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jul 10, 2010)

That video reminded me of when I was a youngin. I used to jump off the swings, but never failed on my landing.. that Fat niggar shouldn't have went air born, that's just asking for a quake


----------



## country1911 (Jul 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> That's my point.  I let all that stuff go w/o comment because I don't care if guys wanna smoke weed and pop pain killers.  No reason for me to worry about it.  I'm just using it as an example of why no one should really worry about what the next guy uses.



There is a difference, we arent constantly defending our drugs of choice and saying they are as good as the real thing... PROBABLY BECAUSE THEY ARE THE REAL THING!  Step up, be a man, or just shut the fuck up already.


----------



## country1911 (Jul 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> lmfao



You don't have any room to laugh, you non-pinning not big fatty


----------



## Saney (Jul 10, 2010)

country1911 said:


> You don't have any room to laugh, you non-pinning not big fatty



Bitch! My Gears have been ordered in early June.. not my fault those niggers didn't get my package to me yet..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> YouTube Video


 that shit was funny did you hear her head hit...


----------



## country1911 (Jul 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> Bitch! My Gears have been ordered in early June.. not my fault those niggers didn't get my package to me yet..



Right.... just like you were supposed to get a job and you were supposed to not live with your parents til you were 40.

Look, no one, and I mean NO ONE cares if you pin or not.  Just stop telling people you are going to if you aren't.  It's that simple.

And one more thing, I care more about the world cup(and I fucking hate soccer) than I do about which one of you and josh are leaner.  Lose 15lbs, get some abs and vascularity, then we can talk about you being leaner than josh.  Until then, leave the poor kid alone and maybe he will quit trying to pimp 4AD as the second coming of NoXplode.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 10, 2010)

country1911 said:


> There is a difference, we arent constantly defending our drugs of choice and saying they are as good as the real thing... PROBABLY BECAUSE THEY ARE THE REAL THING!  Step up, be a man, or just shut the fuck up already.



Only reason I defend 4AD is because ppl that don't know any better ridicule it.  The reason you guys don't constantly defend test is because it's not constantly ridiculed.  Either way, it doesn't really matter what anyone else does.  The saying "You do you" applies here.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 10, 2010)

In other news, down to 227 today.  Gonna hit some cardio in a minute.  Sten is having a pretty nice sale, for anyone looking for chems.  Single items are about as cheap as I've ever seen them.


----------



## Saney (Jul 10, 2010)

GenX is a Sponsor now!


----------



## country1911 (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> GenX is a Sponsor now!


 
WTF 

'Bout to order some Pfp2Fifty


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 10, 2010)

Was gonna just do cardio today but after a long session I still had a lot of energy and decided to go ahead and do chest right then rather than wait til tomorrow.  Got a good burn w/ 18 sets.  Pretty spent after all that but this way tomorrow I can just chill and hit the pool.  

Been on a bit of an AP roll lately.  GF is out of town til Wed night so I've been hitting up some bitches.  Last two nights had two new ones, tonight will be a regular that I haven't seen in quite a while.  She was always fun so it should be good times.  Now to plot for the remaining free nights...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>








The One is the only thing you need.  I just jacked Al's supply!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> No shit bro lol. Nor will it ever be, considering it IS the king of all Gears.



You used to say that was tren...


----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2010)

Holy fuck.......First time ever I aspirated and a buncha blood came out..........just moved it a 1/2" over and fine........but that was weird seeing the syringe fill with blood........just poked the same syringe with blood back in the new spot after swabbing my new spot and pinned......hope that was OK


----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> thanks for fuckin the page up Josh with that gigantic image


 
Werd!!!  I had to scroll way the fuck over to right to reply


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> thats fine. And thanks for fuckin the page up Josh with that gigantic image



Any time.  Al is more pissed because Mr. McFeely jacked his One.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2010)

Bump to get to next page


----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2010)

One more time I hope will do it


----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2010)

Fuck


----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2010)

WTF


----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2010)

WTF........why do I have to keep scrollin' to the right to reply


----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2010)

This sucks ass


----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2010)

I still have to scroll way to the right to reply


----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2010)

Edit that you effin' eff-knob


----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2010)

red rocket lickers - sten got cheap caber: $32 for 30mls . . fk, everything is dirt cheap


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2010)

Take that fuckin' picture down, Geared.......or I'm gonna have to bust a cap...........like in Oaktown


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 11, 2010)

capt, you're a day late and a Dolla short.  i posted the Sten thing yesterday, you Aborigine.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2010)

Ive been APg the GF all weekend! 






The key message here is cheap caber. Caber is fkg expensive, like $75 a bottle! Now I can bump my deca doses up to 600mg


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2010)

Fix that fukkin picture....  This is ridiculous


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2010)

you dont dig the saggy black titties?


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 11, 2010)

I've been digging them off an on for the last half an hour.


----------



## Saney (Jul 11, 2010)

lol Geared J is a fag for this fucking pic

Just because you have this poster at home, doesn't mean anyone else wants to experience that gay'ness with you...


----------



## Saney (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 11, 2010)

Jesus you poop stabbers are getting out of hand.  I have to scroll half way across the god damn internet just to post a reply.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2010)

I have Sust rage, and I'm gonna beat yo ass if you don't take that fucking picture down.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 11, 2010)

Trying to push this to the next page before sus-rage Al and 4AD-rage  Rich throw down.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2010)

"Hey bud, what's your problem?"


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 11, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jul 11, 2010)

The movie Predators was pretty good. 

I emailed Axio about my Gears, no response  

I'll email GenX on Monday about my missing package.. fucking Flamers!


----------



## Saney (Jul 11, 2010)

Good thinking Drug Dealer


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm scared to order my gear now.........I never had a problem before and I'm 3 orders deep


----------



## Saney (Jul 11, 2010)

Me and Jesus are losing our patience with the Mailman ...


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2010)

........If he's more jerked and tan when you see him next week I would lay the law down...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 11, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> red rocket lickers - sten got cheap caber: $32 for 30mls . . fk, everything is dirt cheap


 
what does caber do?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2010)

The Situation said:


> what does caber do?


 

Helps intensify LHJO 


GICH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Helps intensify LHJO
> 
> 
> GICH!


So its for the dick..like viagra or cailis?
does it work better?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2010)

The Situation said:


> So its for the dick..like viagra or cailis?
> does it work better?


 
I was just fuckin' with you, Ted.........


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I was just fuckin' with you, Ted.........


 
what is it used for then? Answer me damn it..u poop stabbing cock gobbling butt puppet


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2010)

lol    Not sure ..........I know it's an Ancillary..........Ask Dick Gears or Capp


----------



## Saney (Jul 11, 2010)

it's Boob Protection while using a 19-Nor


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 11, 2010)

Saney said:


> it's Boob Protection while using a 19-Nor


 
Do it help when your taking beta-al rage...and your vaginosis


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2010)

Saney said:


> it's Boob Protection while using a 19-Nor


 
prolactin management . . also useful for Parkinson's


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 11, 2010)

I've always found extra B6 has been enough.  On my second 19-nor "tren" cycle and never had a prob.  If I ever do I'll just run a letro only cycle.  I hear that works wonders.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 11, 2010)

*Hooked on Letro worked for me!*


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2010)

You kniggs and your Gyno........Adex at .5 ml EOD is Dr. Pony's advice


No prips all weekend........Any chance I have the shakes from AFGOO withdrawal


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 11, 2010)

Watching Zack and Miri Make a Porno and they had a reference to the infamous Dutch Rudder.  Too funny.  the movie was based in the 'Burgh and referenced a part of town I used to work and go to classes in.  Even had a Pens and Steelers reference.  Good stuff.

They had to gay it up at the end w/ "We Don't Have to Take Our Clothes Off" for the closing tune.  The guy that sang that actually croaked from AIDS.  Jermaine Stewart.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2010)

If there was ever a time I wish I had a P-rip it would be right now while listening to this 






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I've always found extra B6 has been enough. On my second 19-nor "tren" cycle and never had a prob. If I ever do I'll just run a letro only cycle. I hear that works wonders.


 


 . . . you're comparing some Dr. D-inspired wank cream to trenbolone


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . . . you're comparing some Dr. D-inspired wank cream to trenbolone



Not a cream, and everyone, especially manufacturers (X-Tren, Epi-Tren, etc, etc, etc.) have compared it to tren being that the chemical structure is very similar.  I'm hoping you already knew that.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 12, 2010)

D brought out Epi, which was very well received by pretty much everyone that tried it.  He also brought out divanil, which was also very popular and effective.  Honestly, I think you guys would probably dis Dan Duchaine if he were still around.  It wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## ROID (Jul 12, 2010)

Saney said:


> The movie Predators was pretty good.
> 
> I emailed Axio about my Gears, no response
> 
> I'll email GenX on Monday about my missing package.. fucking Flamers!



what is problem ?

i've just had a mishap with them about there guy not being able to pick up money.


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2010)

richard gears said:


> i think you should participate in the genxxl lottery. Hopefully you'll win a vial of tren and eventually realize wtf everyone has been talking about regarding injectables vs. Ph's/ps's.



+ 1,000,000


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2010)

ROID said:


> what is problem ?
> 
> i've just had a mishap with them about there guy not being able to pick up money.



I emailed Axio, and they said someone was stealing their packages. But everything should be fine.. And "ALL" my Gears should arive safely


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 12, 2010)

Saney said:


> I emailed Axio, and they said someone was stealing their packages. But everything should be fine.. And "ALL" my Gears should arive safely


glad to hear you're getting your gear. The thought of your man tits getting any saggier was causing me to lose my hardon


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2010)

I even emailed Axio saying, "I need my Gears! I'm starting to turn into a fat turd"


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 12, 2010)

*They identified the offending mailman on Saney's route.*



withoutrulers said:


> glad to hear you're getting your gear. The thought of your man tits getting any saggier was causing me to lose my hardon



The guy is clearly bulking up and experiencing rage from the Letro he stole from Saney's brother.


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2010)

This was me when my Gears were stolen by the Mailman






YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 12, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I think you should participate in the genXxl lottery. Hopefully you'll win a vial of Tren and eventually realize wtf everyone has been talking about regarding injectables vs. Ph's/Ps's.



Gotta buy something to enter the lotto there.  You buy me something to get me in the drawing and you're on.  I was actually reading up on the various forms of tren last night and a nuimber of guys said they experienced less sides on e than they had on a.  The theory was less rapid fluctuations in blood levels evened things out and mess sides a lot less.  That plus weekly pinnings would be more fun than EOD.  That could get old pretty fast.


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2010)

Less sides with Oral Tren than everything put together you fat bitch!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> D brought out Epi, which was very well received by pretty much everyone that tried it. He also brought out divanil, which was also very popular and effective. Honestly, I think you guys would probably dis Dan Duchaine if he were still around. It wouldn't surprise me.


 
 . . well recieved by all the other PH-popping notBig fag jews over at AM looking to get swole brah . . .


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2010)

My mailman is un-jerked.......got my darts and vit.c in the mail today


FYI.......GPZ is fast as lightning for darts....3 days from the East coast as opposed to 10 days with RLS


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2010)

JFC this T3 shit is starting to lean me out . . maintenence cals and no cardio - that's a first.

 . . wonder what Gears McGilf is up to?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> JFC this T3 shit is starting to lean me out . . maintenence cals and no cardio - that's a first.
> 
> . . wonder what Gears McGilf is up to?


 
Fuck yeah, bro........I don't even do Cardio right now while on that shit coupled with Clen..........I would disintegrate if I was doing Cardio right now

I figure if I'm at about 11% bf right now.......pfp 2fifty should have me at about 8% in 6 weeks


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2010)

fuck pfp 2fifty  . . don't you know oral 'tren' is the shit? Rub it on your balls, or ask Dr D to do it for you.


GICH!


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> JFC this T3 shit is starting to lean me out . . maintenence cals and no cardio - that's a first.
> 
> . . wonder what Gears McGilf is up to?



Yeah bro, I take back all the shit I said about T3.  I wasnt seeing a difference, but I sent some pics to my girl (for her LHJO) and fuckin' A at the difference.  This shit is leaning me out fast.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> fuck pfp 2fifty  . . don't you know oral 'tren' is the shit? Rub it on your balls, or ask Dr D to do it for you.
> 
> 
> GICH!



Koala glandular extracts FTW!  Koalas are HYOOOOOGE!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 12, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Yeah bro, I take back all the shit I said about T3.  I wasnt seeing a difference, but I sent some pics to my girl (for her LHJO) and fuckin' A at the difference.  This shit is leaning me out fast.



Told you guys t3 was slimming my waist down.


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm going to puke if I read another fag post from Josh


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2010)

yes, it's up there with 'I did order gears, just ask my mom'


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2010)

I just saw the original Milf at the Grocery store....remember M#1(been like a year and a half since I've seen her).......we talked for a while, she has a new bf, but I could tell from the look in her eye she wanted a piece of me all Tan, jerked, and lean..........she wanted a piece fo sho...........I'll prolly drunk text her later tonight and tell I'm LHJO thinking about her


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2010)

Pony, you'll get DRSE LHJer of the Week Award if you get to AP her


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2010)

Willp and Roids used to give me so much shit for babysitting her cat all the time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2010)

WTF??


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2010)

You probably don't remember those days.......It was hilarious.......after we broke up, she would always ask me to babysit the cat when she went outta town. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


   She'd drop the cat off at my apt. and then take off for a week or so.......I used to blow p-rips in his face and get him all baked, cuz M1 hated that I smoked herb........so I would get the cat stoned just for spite.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2010)

good job! you should have rubbed Dr D's tren on it's balls and shove BA up it's pooper!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> good job! you should have rubbed Dr D's tren on it's balls and shove BA up it's pooper!


 
I might have another chance to do just that, cuz she's going to Tahoe next week and said she would text me about Murphy(her cat).......I swear to God I might be babysitting that little fucker again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Here's a pic of the Murph Man with my Dallas Cowboys DVD:

He kinda looks like Hitler....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2010)

cat looks monged out on afgoo


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> cat looks monged out on afgoo


 
Werd!! He was baked right there


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 12, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> shit, all bets off i suppose.  if the merchant aint big & tall or pilsbury, he aint droppin coin there.



Well, Saney's brother got ripped off w/ his order he placed three months ago, so I'm a little nervous about that site.  I remember the cat thing from the OG CT at BN.  The one i miss most from BN is Hadi with all his "I ALMOST got laid....I'm so smooth" stories.  He was worse than Roids for not closing deals


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2010)

> BA, LHJO and NeoVar
> 
> *Game*
> I think I'm game
> ...


 
Care to answer anyone???


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Care to answer anyone???



BA= Bad Attitude, Mr. T's character in the A-Team

LHJO= Lars Halle Jazz Orchestra

Neovar= Capt's ancient Aussie secret supp. for jerkedhood.  Shhhhhh...

GICH= Gears Imported from Communist Homelands

CT= Cal Thomas

PRIP= Penis Rammed In Pooper

MERLOT= Mad Estrogen Rage? Letro Only Treatment!


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Willp and Roids used to give me so much shit for babysitting her cat all the time.


 
 I remember that bitch

Wasn't she all crazy and shit?

She must've been abusing 4-AD


----------



## independent (Jul 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I might have another chance to do just that, cuz she's going to Tahoe next week and said she would text me about Murphy(her cat).......I swear to God I might be babysitting that little fucker again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Please dont give the cat herpes.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 13, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I remember that bitch
> 
> Wasn't she all crazy and shit?
> 
> She must've been abusing 4-AD



Either that or coke.


----------



## Saney (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Jul 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:
			
		

> Care to answer anyone???



Fukk that. They can figure out like I did. I was RHJO'n then I was like "oh... LHJO! I get it now!"

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 13, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I remember that bitch
> 
> Wasn't she all crazy and shit?


 

Yeah she was....Remember I used to pilfer her Xannies from her all the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......That's why she went wacko so often.....cuz she would always run out of 'em


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> This is actually pretty funny material. Nice work on the Acronyms! Much funnier than what the rest of you have come up with in recent weeks.
> 
> This has indeed become Bizarro CT.
> 
> In recent news, Saney's GF explained to me what a Chupie was. Perhaps we can eventually arrange a face to face meeting where she could show me personally her chupie mastery.



Thanks.  I always assumed chupie was short for chalupa.  Breakfast in bed, as it were.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 13, 2010)

Bonus round.....

HRT= Hourly Rectum Torture

BFT= Butt Fucking 'Tard

STEN= Secret 'Tides Enthusiast Nation


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> This is actually pretty funny material. Nice work on the Acronyms! Much funnier than what the rest of you have come up with in recent weeks.
> 
> This has indeed become Bizarro CT.
> 
> In recent news, Saney's GF explained to me what a Chupie was. Perhaps we can eventually arrange a face to face meeting where she could show me personally her chupie mastery.



I don't know about the bizzarro CT. I thought the 'don't give the cat herpes' advice was pretty sweet.

GMCH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 14, 2010)

This bath house has been dead as hell today.  You fags must all be paired off in the private showers.  

AP story:  Did a 2 mg. shot of M2 today and had raging wood on and off ALL day.  It was so bad that it lasted literally for an hr or so at a time, even just sitting around.  I went tanning and had to sit in the car for a while til one stubborn boner went down.  It was insane.

It's a little more expensive than V or C, but if you're ever planning a day or so of serious banging I would seriously recommend a high dose of M2.  I mentioned another time when i mistakenly did around 7 mg. and was an absolute beast.  2 mg. did the trick, though today.

Anyway, I texted a girl who I tagged a couple days ago and talked her into coming by for a bj and anal, since she was on the rag as of yesterday.  We used to mess around a couple yrs ago and she was always skittish about anal.  Let me try it once and bailed after a min or so.

So, a couple yrs ago we placed a bet on the Giants-Pats SB which dictated if she won, I'd never ask for anal again and if I won, I;d get a full anal session.  Giants won for me but she avoided it til now.  Recently she got more curious about it and bought an anal "wand" that she'd been using on herself so she wanted to try it again.

I was impressed because you could tell it hurt for a few mins but she hung in there and took it the entire time.  She gives pretty good, enthusiastic head and started off w/ that.  Good session, in all.  She had stayed away for quite a while because she feels bad about me having a gf, but seems to have gotten over that now, so that's a good development.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Jul 14, 2010)

Just bought some 4AD from 2003 off Ebay. Ended up paying $32 cause I used some gift cards I traded for a set of snow tires.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 14, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Just bought some 4AD from 2003 off Ebay. Ended up paying $32 cause I used some gift cards I traded for a set of snow tires.



Sweet!  I just bought some medicinal herbs from the Colombian rain forest.  Those fuckers pretty much live in the Stone Age and have never really developed anything, ever, but they do grow some pretty good herbs down there.  Here's a fine specimen of your avg. resident.


----------



## Saney (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## independent (Jul 14, 2010)

A Five Guys just opened up near me, is it good?  Saney? Josh?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 14, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> A Five Guys just opened up near me, is it good?  Saney? Josh?



Excellent for a cheat meal.  All the toppings are free.  They have some healthy options as far as toppings go.  Mushrooms, green peppers, grilled onions, etc.  The fries are fries, but they do use peanut oil, which is the healthiest oil for frying.  You can always skip the fries and have a ton of protein anyway.


----------



## Saney (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 14, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Please dont give the cat herpes.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 14, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> A Five Guys just opened up near me, is it good?  Saney? Josh?



taint too bad...


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 14, 2010)

Saney said:


>


 
Might as well add to that...


----------



## Tesla (Jul 14, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Might as well add to that...


 

K........I'll contribute...........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2010)

FYI: you're all a bunch of pole-smoking jews


----------



## Tesla (Jul 14, 2010)

............Blend should be here on the 22nd  

Right about the time my Sust runs out


I'm gonna be an effin' human pin cushion going EOD

Just ordered some 25g 1" for da delts......got some 23g 1" coming as well just in case it's too hard to push the oil thru the 25's


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2010)

I am way too big of a pussy for delt injects.  Update us on that blend if you are talking about that Syntrop shiz.  I am thinking it over.


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 15, 2010)

So I was a little bored last night. This gangbang I was supposed to go to was cancelled because the chick had diarrhea. I was thinking of going anyway. Figure at the very least the guys could play with my balls and what not. But then I had a better idea.

I went to the local supermarket and just walked up and down the aisles collecting those coupons that come out of that little machine as you walk by it. Good thing I brought my fanny pack so I could stuff in there. 

And to top it off I found a quarter in the parking lot on the way back to my car!!!! Score!!!!


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 15, 2010)

whats up you buncha pole smokin, biscuit lickin, taint smellin homos? I been on vacation in ocean city  for a week. Havent even looked at the ct. Just got my catch up work done and i only have one thing to say.

Josh, if some nig let you fuck him in the ass, in a parking lot, outside of the car...then it wasnt the "first" time he cheated on his husband. 
And honestly, what the fuck kinda parking lots are you doing all this fuckin in? I dont know how the fuck it is in kansas, but in Dallas there generally are people in parking lots. And what did you use to wipe your dick off after you fucked that dude in his ass? do you like have a rag in your trunk thats covered in the dried up shit of like 50 doods?

If you could get back to me on these as soon as possible that would be great.


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 15, 2010)

I think he used some extra coupons to wipe his wee wee.


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> ............Blend should be here on the 22nd
> 
> Right about the time my Sust runs out
> 
> ...





Why does all your gear arrive in the mail but Saneys doesnt?  So has all your gear been coming from GenX?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 15, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why does all your gear arrive in the mail but Saneys doesnt? So has all your gear been coming from GenX?


 
Always gotten it within 10 days on my last (3) orders.

My Mailman is totally un-jerked, so I'm safe here.


----------



## Saney (Jul 15, 2010)

Mooch where do you live?

and both my packages are on their way, should be arriving on the 24th of this month.. I can't wait! I'm even getting some Halo now! Yippie!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 15, 2010)

Saney said:


> Mooch where do you live?
> 
> and both my packages are on their way, should be arriving on the 24th of this month.. I can't wait! I'm even getting some Halo now! Yippie!


 
I'm gonna get mine on the 23rd and I just ordered on Monday. lol


----------



## Saney (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats pretty nice.

Are you just pinning the sust 450?

I got tons of shit coming in.. i'm gonna O.D. on it hopefully


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2010)

Saney said:


> Thats pretty nice.
> 
> Are you just pinning the sust 450?
> 
> I got tons of shit coming in.. i'm gonna O.D. on it hopefully



I wonder if those high dosage blends are painful to shoot?


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2010)

How the fuck would you pin the Prop/Enth blend?  EoD or 2/week?  I R CONFUSED!


----------



## Saney (Jul 15, 2010)

All your are belong to us!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 15, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> How the fuck would you pin the Prop/Enth blend? EoD or 2/week? I R CONFUSED!


 
hmm . . good point. I was adding prop to my sus shots - that seemed to work just fine, but it had the med-length esters to smooth things out btw shots


----------



## Tesla (Jul 15, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> How the fuck would you pin the Prop/Enth blend? EoD or 2/week? I R CONFUSED!


 
I'm shooting the Sust 325 1ml E3D .......... which is 3x/week.........I hope the pfp2fifty hurts less than the Sust.......Sust doesn't hurt goin in, but it can get very sore the following day or 2.........Gonna do the Delt for the 1st time tommorrow night.......kinda nervous, but fuck it...it's just a little fucking needle........I've been stabbed with a butcher knife so I seriously can't be worried about sum little wussy needle in my arm


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 15, 2010)

good work chief . . gonna hurt much less than a butchers knife


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 15, 2010)

It was around 10 or 11 pm outside my gym, 24 hr, so not a whole lotta ppl there at that hr.  It's a big gym w/ a big lot, so we were toward the back and the side, we were between our parked cars, so it was cool.  

So, I got some DVD rip/conversion software that lets you convert copyrighted DVD's to MP4 format, then transfer onto an iPod or other similar device.  I rented a copy of The Bounty Hunter and put it on the cell.  Worked beautifully, but takes up a little more than a gig, so I'm gonna have to get another card soon.  The microSD than came w/ the cell is 8 gig but it can use up to 32 gig.  I see many movie conversions comin' up.

Got a Platinum case for it today at Best Buy.  Highly recommended for any smart phone.  Doesn't add any bulk to a phone but protects it well.  Saw the pre-order thing for Madden 11 and was tempted.

So, after that I got a craving for beaner food.  Sure, they're only about one rung up the ladder from dems, but they do make some mighty tasty food.  Burritos, various and sundry salsa's and what not.  I didn't have any Taco Bell coupons, though.  if I had any beaner friends (I know, who DOES???!) I might have offered them a job mowing my lawn if they'd whip me up some tacos or something.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 15, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> good work chief . . gonna hurt much less than a butchers knife


 
You think I'm OK burying a 23g 1-1/2" in da Delt.......my 25g 1" darts should be here in a few days, but I need to pinn tommorrow and my ass hurts too much(save your stupid comments)


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You think I'm OK burying a 23g 1-1/2" in da Delt.......my 25g 1" darts should be here in a few days, but I need to pinn tommorrow and my ass hurts too much(save your stupid comments)


 
Unless you have girlie-sized delts you should be g2g bro . . as you know I pin 23g 1 1/4 all the way in the delts . . looking too jerked and desirable is the only issue you may have


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 16, 2010)

My milkshake brings all the poop-stabbing trannies to the yard.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> All this gear talk yet all i see is a bunch of old fat pussies on the board. Go figure.


 
Wtf you talking about fag?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> All this gear talk yet all i see is a bunch of old fat pussies on the board. Go figure.


 
werd. All whining that their kosher gears been stolen by the jerked rabi. Fkg jews.


----------



## Saney (Jul 16, 2010)

July 24th will be the day I make a video of me pinning myself in mt tiny legs!


----------



## independent (Jul 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You think I'm OK burying a 23g 1-1/2" in da Delt.......my 25g 1" darts should be here in a few days, but I need to pinn tommorrow and my ass hurts too much(save your stupid comments)



Just go half way in. should be fine also.



Saney said:


> July 24th will be the day I make a video of me pinning myself in mt tiny legs!



cant wait.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 16, 2010)

Saney said:


> Mooch where do you live?
> 
> and both my packages are on their way, should be arriving on the 24th of this month.. I can't wait! I'm even getting some Halo now! Yippie!


 

why, u wanna come borrow my gears?  

texas....where the parking lots have people in em.


----------



## independent (Jul 16, 2010)

I saw that genx has a 600mg test blend, is that even possible?  ANSWER ME!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 16, 2010)

Saney said:


> July 24th will be the day I make a video of me pinning myself in mt tiny legs!


 
Convert it and put it on your cell.


----------



## jcar1016 (Jul 16, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I saw that genx has a 600mg test blend, is that even possible? ANSWER ME!!!!


 Yeah its totally possible the problem is its gonna hurt like a bitch for a few days after plus its really difficult to keep that much test in suspension probably would crash shortly after you get it.  Wouldn't be too bad if you had a constant fresh supply, like if you knew someone or made your own


----------



## independent (Jul 16, 2010)

thank you.  Thats what I thought.


----------



## Saney (Jul 16, 2010)

I make videos with my phone. I'll email it to you personally.. With junk pics


----------



## independent (Jul 16, 2010)

Saney said:


> I make videos with my phone. I'll email it to you personally.. With junk pics



Still not working yet?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> is the 24th the date that genxxl told you? well guess what. they told me the 28th of June and its july 16th. So dont hold your breath folks.


 
I've always gotten mine a day or 2 before the expected date.....Maybe cuz I'm in Cali and usually just have 1 package IDK


----------



## independent (Jul 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I've always gotten mine a day or 2 before the expected date.....Maybe cuz I'm in Cali and usually just have 1 package IDK



Maybe because you actually order gear.


----------



## independent (Jul 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Seems that way. but i didnt ask for anything, they offered. just drop it thanks bro.



Huh?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 16, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Huh?


 
+1


----------



## independent (Jul 16, 2010)

GEARS!!!!!!!!!!

USPLabs Pink Magic


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> video tape ur gf's fat ass  she wont mind if its for me


 


Do you have a subscription to www.40inchplus.com ?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 16, 2010)

Any of you guys heard of  pyramid labs?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 16, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> Any of you guys heard of pyramid labs?


 
nope do tell


----------



## chriskoz39 (Jul 16, 2010)

?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 16, 2010)

shit i don't know that's why i was asking. I got some awhile ago but dumped it cause i couldn't find anything on it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 16, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> shit i don't know that's why i was asking. I got some awhile ago but dumped it cause i couldn't find anything on it.


 
Ahh maybe the pony is in the know


----------



## Saney (Jul 16, 2010)

Richard - video of her ass is on the way

Pony - I'm sending a turtle wax care package ur way

Will - yes I do

I have a job! I'm on break!

Gears!!!!!!!!!


----------



## independent (Jul 16, 2010)

Saney said:


> Richard - video of her ass is on the way
> 
> Pony - I'm sending a turtle wax care package ur way
> 
> ...



I figured you had a job because youre not posting 8,000 times a day.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 16, 2010)

*This pic is hilarious!*


----------



## Saney (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jul 16, 2010)

LOL

I just won some more Gears from GenX!!

some more TTX 4hundred blend.. that'll make a total of 50ml's of that shit coming my way..

I'll take a video of me dipping my cock in it for Fat Josh.. maybe he'll turn over to the Dark Side one day



GEARS!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 17, 2010)

Saney said:


>


 
the axio whore..lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2010)

genxxl have been throwing around plenty of free gears . .  no wonder W-P are pooing their pants . . . jews


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 17, 2010)

No shit.  From everything I am hearing Naps and gen are both good to go, and they eat WP alive with prices.  You see all the new posters with less than 10 posts that are bashing gen and naps in poorly worded english?  

Fuck em.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 17, 2010)

Daddy Roids FTW!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 17, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> No shit. From everything I am hearing Naps and gen are both good to go, and they eat WP alive with prices. You see all the new posters with less than 10 posts that are bashing gen and naps in poorly worded english?
> 
> Fuck em.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> No shit. From everything I am hearing Naps and gen are both good to go, and they eat WP alive with prices. You see all the new posters with less than 10 posts that are bashing gen and naps in poorly worded english?
> 
> Fuck em.


 
 W-P are up to dirty tricks  . .as Prince said, report the cunts . .


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 17, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> W-P are up to dirty tricks  . .as Prince said, report the cunts . .


 Never they wouldn't do that its WHO,FDA <IBF  approved


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Never they wouldn't do that its WHO,FDA <IBF approved


 
yeah, but it's not DRSE, LHJO, AP or CT approved


----------



## Saney (Jul 17, 2010)

FDA  Appoved Gang Bangs


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 17, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> yeah, but it's not DRSE, LHJO, AP or CT approved


 
Ah how does one become a DRSE rep........

i got the LHJO AP CT down to a science...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Ah how does one become a DRSE rep........
> 
> i got the LHJO AP CT down to a science...


 
I'm gonna have to PM my junk pics first . . there are a few non-DRSE members around here who arent privilaged to recieve DRSE intel


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 17, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I'm gonna have to PM my junk pics first . . there are a few non-DRSE members around here who arent privilaged to recieve DRSE intel


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 17, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I'm gonna have to PM my junk pics first . . there are a few non-DRSE members around here who arent privilaged to recieve DRSE intel


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2010)

Saney said:


> FDA Appoved Gang Bangs


 

post up your planned cycle Sanesloot


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> post up your planned cycle Sanesloot



Letro enanthate.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> post up your planned cycle Sanesloot



I don't have a plan.

but I'll tell you what I'm receiving and maybe yall can help me plan it out

60mls Test E

50mls Test E/Tren E blend

200 Tbol

50 Halo


----------



## Tesla (Jul 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> ^ 3/4 of the gears goes to his more jacked/tanned/less fatter bro.


 
Fuck, Saney's little bro is gonna be hella jerked


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2010)

Damn! Yea you girls are right, none of those Gears are for me.. I'm just gonna give it all away


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2010)

Saney said:


> I don't have a plan.
> 
> but I'll tell you what I'm receiving and maybe yall can help me plan it out
> 
> ...


 
If you make a party donation to the DRSE Leadership Committee, I might be able to swing a membership application your way


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2010)

ok. 1/2 the Gears will be donated to the DRSE Chairmen, enforcer, and resident fat boy


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2010)

Saney said:


> ok. 1/2 the Gears will be donated to the DRSE Chairmen, enforcer, and resident fat boy


 
The Standing Committee will decide the distribution rights . . obviously giving injectables would be wasted on the chubby kansas jew, he'd just rub it on his balls


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2010)

Lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2010)

DoubleWide is going nutz giving out free hybrid gears!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/genxxl-gear/111527-dr-eric-anabolic-contest.html

Even jews like The Situation are in with a chance!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> The Standing Committee will decide the distribution rights . . obviously giving injectables would be wasted on the chubby kansas jew, he'd just rub it on his balls



He was obviously referring to himself.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 18, 2010)

what are the ml/mg ratios of the injects player?


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 18, 2010)

Ten6Hundred headed this way nukkas.  I will keep the CT informed.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Ten6Hundred headed this way nukkas.  I will keep the CT informed.


Is this the 600mg/ml shit? Wasn't there concerns of this crashing? Hope it doesn't, 600mg/ml would be badass.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 19, 2010)

It is indeed the 600mg shit.  I am hoping for badass.


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 19, 2010)

Saney said:


>


 
Damm....you sleep alot


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 19, 2010)

that 600 will be *crippling* if you dont get sum grapeseed oil or sumthin to cut it with.


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 19, 2010)

Or cut it with some AAKG and some sesamin if it's on sale at BN.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Damm....you sleep alot


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 19, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> DoubleWide is going nutz giving out free hybrid gears!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/genxxl-gear/111527-dr-eric-anabolic-contest.html
> 
> Even jews like The Situation are in with a chance!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 19, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I just won some 4ad cream to rub all over my balls. oh im so excited.


 don't forget about the LHJO


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2010)

Part of my Gears came in today: The Adex, Tbol and 3 vials of Test E!

Fuck the mailman!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 19, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen..........include pics of your darts as well and a video of you pinning.......preferably not your hairy ass, but a delt or sum10


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2010)

...


----------



## Tesla (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm reporting you to the authorities.


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2010)

Figures........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2010)

so the day is upon us, where Saney pins gears . . . . or forever is a fatass jewboy


----------



## independent (Jul 19, 2010)

Where did the pic go?  Send me a link Saney.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2010)

hey you fucking coupon-redeeming unJerked Pork Eaters!

I just dosed 100mcg of Sten liquid clen - the old shit I had musta been well under-dosed, as Im shaking like a fkg Parkinson's Sufferer.

I'm also finishing up the tides this week, dropped cals and I cant handle the hunger pains, nor low-energy vibes . . I think I need more Gears!


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2010)

I deleted the pic because The Oldest hater in the world was going to call the po po


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 19, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> that 600 will be *crippling* if you dont get sum grapeseed oil or sumthin to cut it with.



You have me confused with an average run of the mill girl scout human.  I am a fucking cyborg.  I ride Terry Tate to work.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 19, 2010)

Saney said:


> I deleted the pic because The Oldest hater in the world was going to call the po po


 

Relax Kneeeegrow.........I would never report my favorite Nephew


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2010)

ur right! I'll post it up again!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> theres no way the "authorities" could tell what youre injecting. Its not illegal to give IM shots of B12 for instance.


 
intra-anal beta-alanine douches are a grey area though


----------



## Tesla (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Geared Jerk-ball..........you check PM for updated junk?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 19, 2010)

I just realized when my Pfp2fifty is done in Sept. I will have pinned for 8 straight mos this year......6 of those mos. being all Test 

I owe it all to GearedJ for being a bad influence on me


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2010)

what are all the other jews at the synagogue gonna say when you come in all jerked Saney?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 19, 2010)

You kniggs ever wanna strangle a bitch?.........I swear to fukkin' God this fukkin Milf is making me wanna kill sum1 with all her games and BS 

I wish I was back in College when it was so easy and fun.........the older you get the more fukkin wacko these Ho's become


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2010)

. .  I thought you ditched that ho over the stds!


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 19, 2010)

My shit says "shipped" homies.  According to them I should get it around the 26th!  For real?  Thats fast as hell if it is true.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2010)

My shit just stinks . . .  of jerkedness!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 19, 2010)

"Slider, You stink"


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm currently enjoying some grilled chicken breast smoked for a couple hrs. w/ pecan wood chunks, not the chips.  You guys weren't kidding about the taste.  A little smoky but nice and mild flavor.  A little dry so I may have to smoke em a little less next time but the taste is awesome w/ no seasoning whatsoever.  My dogs are goin nuts begging.

I got in on that Eric Anabolic contest so ya never know, i might actually get some gears before Susan's little brother does.  Stranger things have happened.

BTW, I'm up to 180 mcg. of Sten clen and very mild shakes.  Only when I'm trying to hold something little steady....like a pencil or something.  Hardly noticeable.  I did more than a week at 1.25 mg. of keto per night, so I know my receptors are clean.  maybe I'm just really tolerant of it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm planning a summer cutter Ive decided. .  Prop-Tren-Stan . . and I'm gonna rub olive oil on my balls just for the placebo effect


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I'm planning a summer cutter Ive decided. .  Prop-Tren-Stan . . and I'm gonna rub olive oil on my balls just for the placebo effect



Maybe rub an irritant on the 'nads so they swell up, thus avoiding Alphonse Syndrome.


----------



## independent (Jul 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . .  I thought you ditched that ho over the stds!



He wants her HIV too.


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 20, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:
			
		

> He wants her HIV too.



I hope he didn't give the poor fukkin cat herpes.


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 20, 2010)

Sup salad tossers? I popped my GD hammy last night. I can't walk. I'm thinking about wheelchair'n in for SFW.

I think I need more GEARS.


----------



## independent (Jul 20, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I hope he didn't give the poor fukkin cat herpes.



http://www.thecatsite.com/Health/221/Feline-Herpes-and-Rhinotracheitis.html

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey kniggs, can I mix my Hcg shot with my Sust shot in one syringe and just take one shot in the glute? Or is there a problem with the Hcg being water based?


----------



## independent (Jul 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey kniggs, can I mix my Hcg shot with my Sust shot in one syringe and just take one shot in the glute? Or is there a problem with the Hcg being water based?



No. Oil and water dont mix well, its hard to get the air bubbles out too.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> No. Oil and water dont mix well, its hard to get the air bubbles out too.


 
That's what I figured, but as my Econ. Prof. in College used to say..."There are no stupid questions!!"


Guess I'll have to nut up and shoot the Hcg in my Delt....Hey Moe, 25g 1" for the delt sound good?


----------



## independent (Jul 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> That's what I figured, but as my Econ. Prof. in College used to say..."There are no stupid questions!!"
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to nut up and shoot the Hcg in my Delt....Hey Moe, 25g 1" for the delt sound good?



Sounds good. Should be perfect. You probably dont need to bury it all the way in either.

  I shot b12 mixed with test once and it worked but its just not right.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2010)

hcg for sub-Q inj over IM


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> hcg for sub-Q inj over IM


 
GearedJ told me to just go IM for the HCG so I'm gonna go delt tonight and get some practice doing those before my blend gets here......You kniggs heat up the Hcg or just shoot it cold outta the refrigerator?


----------



## independent (Jul 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> GearedJ told me to just go IM for the HCG so I'm gonna go delt tonight and get some practice doing those before my blend gets here......You kniggs heat up the Hcg or just shoot it cold outta the refrigerator?



Dont heat it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/88110-how-prepare-dose-hcg.html


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2010)

I have have 1ml of 5000iu.........GearedJ says I should just blast a 1/2ml(2500iu) now and the other 1/2ml in a week and my gnads should be jump started........so 5000iu in 1 week.......Hope I don't get the urge to watch Steel Magnolias


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> I have have 1ml of 5000iu.........GearedJ says I should just blast a 1/2ml(2500iu) now and the other 1/2ml in a week and my gnads should be jump started........so 5000iu in 1 week.......Hope I don't get the urge to watch Steel Magnolias



Why create more scar tissue than you need? You should just SQ the HCG.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Why create more scar tissue than you need? You should just SQ the HCG.


 
I'm a scar whore......I love scars and scar tissue


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> I'm a scar whore......I love scars and scar tissue



IMO, it's like fukkin the fat, not so attractive chick when her hot friend with a big fake rack already told you she longs to tack your fishstick into her throat and ass and demands that you cover her face in man batter... Now does that make any sense?

Answer me godammit!!!

GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I have have 1ml of 5000iu.........GearedJ says I should just blast a 1/2ml(2500iu) now and the other 1/2ml in a week and my gnads should be jump started........so 5000iu in 1 week.......Hope I don't get the urge to watch Steel Magnolias


 
there's no point doing this method unless you're going into pct, or going to continue to dose 500-1000iu a week for maintenence.


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:
			
		

> there's no point doing this method unless you're going into pct, or going to continue to dose 500-1000iu a week for maintenence.



Werd... And delts are easy to shoot anyway. Well... My girl does mine, but you know what I'm sayin.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Why create more scar tissue than you need? You should just SQ the HCG.


 
Plus I need some Delt practice, knigg


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2010)

Fuck it ......I threw it out......glass fukkin' went everywhere......all I get is a bunch of bubbly water when I draw.........I aint injecting that bubbly shit in me.......fuck it.......I'm gonna order some pre-made shit on another site.......so I'm out $20 and have to suffer with withered sac for a lil while longer


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2010)

5000 iu aint gonna cut it bro, after you do your two shots you're gonna need to inj as per the link at least twice a week to maintain your normal sack size 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/an...-dose-hcg.html (How To Prepare and Dose HCG)


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> 5000 iu aint gonna cut it bro, after you do your two shots you're gonna need to inj as per the link at least twice a week to maintain your normal sack size
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/an...-dose-hcg.html (How To Prepare and Dose HCG)


 

Just gonna pop a little clomid........fuck it

I aint ordering that shit again unless I'm using a sealed vial to control the bubbles

Fuck the Sakk anyways.........The knob does all the damage anyway and that's what milfie likes......sakk only matters if for instance Saney wanted to teabag u or sum10


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2010)

dude, unless you're going into pct dont bother with the clomid. It wont help.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> dude, unless you're going into pct dont bother with the clomid. It wont help.


 
I just popped one.......

I heard 50mg EOD can help da boyzz while cruisin'.........plus I'm just cruisin' right now anyway.....I'm only takin' 1/2ml Sust325 2x/week right now.....1ml / week.....so only 325mg test per week


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 20, 2010)

don't forget your midol


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2010)

The Situation said:


> don't forget your midol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> only an unjerked raisin sack would cruise @ 325.


 
What would u cruise at? 1g/week


Anyway........eff you eff-stikks........I'm takin' 50mg Clomid EOD along with the cruise till I start the blend next week u cokk-smokes

Anyway.......2ml of "c" per day seems to be helping my sac and the wood is insane enough to kill a bitch


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i cruise at 70,000 grams a week.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Anyway........eff you eff-stikks........I'm takin' 50mg Clomid EOD along with the cruise till I start the blend next week u cokk-smokes


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> What would u cruise at? 1g/week
> 
> 
> Anyway........eff you eff-stikks........I'm takin' 50mg Clomid EOD along with the cruise till I start the blend next week u cokk-smokes
> ...



2 mls. of c every DAY???  That's a whole lot of c!  I would think you could maybe do some damage using that much.  You might look into whther it can get toxic taking that much.  You could also possibly get priapsism (sp?) which can permanently eff your eff stick up.  That's not something you want.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> 2 mls. of c every DAY??? That's a whole lot of c! I would think you could maybe do some damage using that much. You might look into whther it can get toxic taking that much. You could also possibly get priapsism (sp?) which can permanently eff your eff stick up. That's not something you want.


 
2ml of Research "c" is like basically 1ml of regular script "c".........I want a study presented to me ASAP, though. 

Plus da "c" has my BP down to 119/77.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2010)

werd, C manages hi blood pressure . . not sure wtf clomid on-cycle will do though


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2010)

I just injected 1/2 ml of Sust in da glute with a 25g 1" dart and had absolutely zero blood on the inj. site........I have a skinny ass so I figured 1" would be fine.......now I'm wondering since no blood I didn't get deep enough......I went high outer glute where it's all muscle on me, so I don't fukkin' know......maybe 1" is the way to go in my glutes.......no bleeding


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 20, 2010)

I never get blood unless I hit a vessel.  But even if you did miss and injected into fat, it will still be absorbed.  Not a big deal.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I never get blood unless I hit a vessel. But even if you did miss and injected into fat, it will still be absorbed. Not a big deal.


 
Most of my blood in the past is from scar tissue from Glute abuse I'm guessing...not blood vessels cuz I always aspirate.........just seemed like the 1" dart was perfect for me........no pain and no blood


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 21, 2010)

buncha first cycle not knowin shit about gear effnobs up in hear.....you guys are better off stickin with beta-alanine and neovar!  i heard that new hgh up will put like 20lbs on you if you dose it intra-anally


----------



## independent (Jul 21, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> buncha first cycle not knowin shit about gear effnobs up in hear.....you guys are better off stickin with beta-alanine and neovar!  i heard that new hgh up will put like 20lbs on you if you dose it intra-anally



I heard transdermal is the way to go.


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 21, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> buncha first cycle not knowin shit about gear effnobs up in hear.....you guys are better off stickin with beta-alanine and neovar! i heard that new hgh up will put like 20lbs on you if you dose it intra-anally


 
Not to mention the great pumps and energy you get at the gym.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 21, 2010)

werd on jesus's hcg protocol the gramps....i like to do little mini cycles of like 500iu ed for two weeks.  I'll do this every 6-8 weeks on my blast and cruises.  HCG is such a shitty drug to be on all the time, i hate to do it all through the cycle.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 21, 2010)

So the other night the lamp blew in the TV.  Ordered a new one and it turns out they're only a bit over a hundred bucks.  They used to be closer to 5 bills a few years ago, so I was pleasantly surprised.  I got over four years with the old bulb, so I figure this one will last me a long ass time and I'll get something else before it ever quits.

I'm starting to think Sten maybe spikes their M2 w/ C or something.  Sounds odd because I dunno if C would even work sub-q, but who knows.  Reason I wonder is the last 2 weeks after I shoot I get all kinds of wood, which has been common and expected with it.  But I also get a LOT of congestion, the kind where it's congested but you're still blowing your nose every 5 mins.

Maybe I've developed an allergy to it or something, but it's the same exact sides that I get w/ any pde-5 inhibitor drug, so it makes me wonder.  Anyone else noticed this side w/ M2?


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2010)

X 2


----------



## Tesla (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> So the other night the lamp blew in the TV. Ordered a new one and it turns out they're only a bit over a hundred bucks. They used to be closer to 5 bills a few years ago, so I was pleasantly surprised. I got over four years with the old bulb, so I figure this one will last me a long ass time and I'll get something else before it ever quits.
> 
> I'm starting to think Sten maybe spikes their M2 w/ C or something. Sounds odd because I dunno if C would even work sub-q, but who knows. Reason I wonder is the last 2 weeks after I shoot I get all kinds of wood, which has been common and expected with it. But I also get a LOT of congestion, the kind where it's congested but you're still blowing your nose every 5 mins.
> 
> Maybe I've developed an allergy to it or something, but it's the same exact sides that I get w/ any pde-5 inhibitor drug, so it makes me wonder. Anyone else noticed this side w/ M2?


 

bwahahaha! I thought this was a Wilp Special!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 21, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> bwahahaha! I thought this was a Wilp Special!


 
I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 21, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> bwahahaha! I thought this was a Wilp Special!



The only reason Willie Horton needs HD is to get to watch the Colombian National team play in the World Cup.  Oh, and also to watch the National Geographic specials on the primitive tribes of the rain forest.  Wait, there was also a special on the bio of Pablo Escobar, Colombia's most famous citizen.

On other notes, no one has had the congestion side effect w/ M2?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2010)

As no-one here (apart from me) uses M-II, nor cares about your anus-related issues, why not start a thread to discuss the issue?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 21, 2010)

Aside from Gear sites, where can I get some hcg, bac water, and sealed sterile vials all in one with decent shipping?........I just wanna pay ONE place for shipping!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 21, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> As no-one here (apart from me) uses M-II, nor cares about your anus-related issues, why not start a thread to discuss the issue?



Because we discuss all diff. topics here, including but not limited to:weed, pain pills, std's, party pills, milfs we've impregnated, gears, ba, homeless men in Jersey, etc.  It would be too much troubles to have a separate thread for std's, a subcategory for herpes infected cats and the vets who treat them, etc.  Just easier this way.


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2010)

This fat fuck is talking all that grimey shit, but who has the fucking Gears??? Huh Nigger?? Fucking Answer me Damnit!


Good news, 5 more vials of Test E 250 showed up today.. i'm very proud of Axio, they do wonders.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 21, 2010)

Saney said:


> Good news, 5 more vials of Test E 250 showed up today.. i'm very proud of Axio, they do wonders.


 
Hope my gears will be here tommorrow or Fri.

Marathon pinn sesh.........will be 8 mos. straight in Sept. when the wild ride finally comes to an end.......unless GearedJ talks me into continuing to cruise and blast.......I think GearedJ's objective is to make sure I'm on TRT for the rest of of life after this.....he seems like he would get a twisted satisfaction out of that


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2010)

lol

I'm hoping to be using this shit for a while.. I can't see why I would wanna stop after I get to goin


----------



## Tesla (Jul 21, 2010)

Saney said:


> lol
> 
> I'm hoping to be using this shit for a while.. I can't see why I would wanna stop after I get to goin


 
U won't wanna stop......Geared warned me and he was right.....u never wanna stop....It's like crack......Being on TRT doesn't seem so bad, actually......I wouldn't mind pinning Test for the rest of my existence


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2010)

Fuck'in yea right, I'll have plenty of Gears to last me a while.. so i'm in good shape for a few months 

Now who's your favorite Nephew bitch?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 21, 2010)

Saney said:


> Now who's your favorite Nephew bitch?


 
U are eff-knob.......now fix me Turkey Pot Pie






YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 21, 2010)

love it


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2010)

I love that movie when I'm frying eggs in mo'nin

Gear Pinn'ing Video or not? Someone make a poll


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Also, WHAM! should be playing in the background. .


 






YouTube Video














or








YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i can totally see Saney pinning his gears to "wake me up"...Hopefully he freaks out and accidentally snaps the needle off inside himself.


 
Saney should wear the same Blue and White shorts as George Micheal is wearing in the vid when he pinnz.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2010)

... so when's it starting? Or is he gonna practice pinnin on the dog first?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Agreed!





Andrew Ridgely has to be pissed that George Michael had a major career when he never had shit on his own.  I think Relax by Frankie Goes to Hollywood should be played.  Even better, an old Fat Boys classic that I can hear even now.

"Brrrr stick em, hahaha stick em....brrrr stick em, hahaha stick em..."


----------



## Saney (Jul 22, 2010)

I woke up, two mins later i was asked, "Do you want me to make you some breakfast and do you want a Chupie?"


"Yes and maybe"


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/products.php?term=chupie&defid=2111940


----------



## Saney (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jul 22, 2010)

The Pinning of Gears will commence. Just gotta have faith in the Hairy Beast Master








YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 22, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> bwahahaha! I thought this was a Wilp Special!


 
Do any of you guys belong to a Sam's Club/BJ's or Costco? Well I do and let me tell ya. What you need to do is go in there around lunchtime. They have a few tables through the store with cooked samples of food. I usually go in there a few times a week and just walk around picking at things, basically eating lunch for free! It's great! Not to mention the great cardio I get from pushing around an empty cart throughout the store. 

This one store was catching on to me so I came back the next week wearing a fake moustache and a hat. Worked like a charm! Luckily the door guy didn't really look at my picture on my store ID. Phew... score!!!!


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2010)

Wheres GearsMcgilf?


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Holy cow William, thats some day! Say, i Got a coupon for a pair of Dr Scholls Gel inserts. They'll make your mall walks much more pleasurable. So basically "Im gellin" all day. yeah, thats right. Thats how i roll. So now my mall walks arent as pain-filled and cumbersome as before. Christ it was like walking on glass. Send me your address and i'll mail you them. I dont use stamps either. The secret is to put YOUR address as the return address. This way when they see no stamp on the envelope, they'll return it to sender...but it'll be you because your address is the return! Score! federal fraud!


 
By golly that's a splendid idea! Or you could always steam the used stamp off of the letters sent to you and just dab a little bit of glue on the back and presto! 44 cents in my pocket, kaching!!!


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> +1
> 
> If i was saving that kinda dough, id have those platinum coated spinners by now. Fuck it...Couple of rolls of Alumminum foil and some old hubcaps i picked up at the salvage yard will have to do for now.



You should be able to get a great deal on hub caps, youre Puerto Rican correct?


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 22, 2010)

So I'm sitting at work earlier and I get this craving for a snack. There wasn't anything to grab from the office fridge (damn coworkers didn't have anything good for me in there to take), so I went next door to the supermarket.

I went straight into the produce section. I was looking around keeping cool making pretend I'd buy something. I went up to the grapes and grabbed a few, put them in my pocket real quick. Next I went to the loose candy section, quickly picked out a few of those caramel candies, put them in my pocket. Then I hit the salad bar (jackpot), grabbed a few strips of grilled chicken and put them in my pocket. 

I figured that would be enough for today so I went back to the office and enjoyed my little feast that cost $0.00.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2010)

You put grapes and chicken in your pocket??


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> So I'm sitting at work earlier and I get this craving for a snack. There wasn't anything to grab from the office fridge (damn coworkers didn't have anything good for me in there to take), so I went next door to the supermarket.
> 
> I went straight into the produce section. I was looking around keeping cool making pretend I'd buy something. I went up to the grapes and grabbed a few, put them in my pocket real quick. Next I went to the loose candy section, quickly picked out a few of those caramel candies, put them in my pocket. Then I hit the salad bar (jackpot), grabbed a few strips of grilled chicken and put them in my pocket.
> 
> I figured that would be enough for today so I went back to the office and enjoyed my little feast that cost $0.00.



Supermarket trip + 100mg of clen= Ripped for the waterpark.


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2010)

BTW, Sten has vit c on sale for 15.99. Should I buy some?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> BTW, Sten has vit c on sale for 15.99. Should I buy some?


 
Wait for the next "buy 1 get 2" You'll save an extra $14 if you were to buy (3) 

They usually have one of those sales every other week.....so probably next week it'll be on again.


----------



## Saney (Jul 22, 2010)

just came back from the beach with the gf and her roommate. i got sun burn.. blah..

I seen some guy wrestling his sandwich away from a seagull.. it made me think of Joshy

my bro is siked out about the Gears. he wants to Pin tomorrow.. my mother is a retired Nurse, but she won't help 

GEARS!!


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> I seen some guy wrestling his sandwich away from a seagull.. it made me think of Joshy



Why? Did the guy eat the seagull?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2010)

My mailman was extra UN-Jerked today.......

2 days ahead of schedule, baby...


Hey GearedJ...do I have to wait a week from my last Sust injection, or can I pinn the Pfp2fifty Blend NOW!!??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 22, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> BTW, Sten has vit c on sale for 15.99. Should I buy some?


 Buy some and put it in your ganch


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 22, 2010)

I cant believe after all this time,.. this thread is still filled with 99.9% non-bigs.....


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Buy some and put it in your ganch


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey GearedJ...do I have to wait a week from my last Sust injection, or can I pinn the Pfp2fifty Blend NOW!!??


 

Anyone?  Moe? Bueller?  Brk?  Anyone?


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Anyone?  Moe? Bueller?  Brk?  Anyone?
> 
> 
> Just shoot it.  You will just have a higher test level.  Arent you gonna have to shoot that pfp like e3d?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ponyshow said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone? Moe? Bueller? Brk? Anyone?
> ...


----------



## Movin_weight (Jul 22, 2010)

Haha how many boards have you guys been banned from since bn


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2010)

Movin_weight said:


> Haha how many boards have you guys been banned from since bn


 
Amazingly, I haven't been banned from any boards


----------



## Saney (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been banned from everything so far, almost this one 

But My Halotestin came in today. Axio is def g2g

My sun Burn is fucking killing me.. Glad my ass didn't get burnt so i'll be able to pin there


----------



## Saney (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 22, 2010)

Saney said:


>


well at least u can get your esto in check


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> I've been banned from everything so far, almost this one
> 
> But My Halotestin came in today. Axio is def g2g
> 
> My sun Burn is fucking killing me.. Glad my ass didn't get burnt so i'll be able to pin there


 

you got nfi its g2g until you pin it bitch!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 22, 2010)

whats in the bottles saney i can read it...and is it premixed...


----------



## Saney (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, all 5 vials are Test E 250


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> Well, all 5 vials are Test E 250


 
is it powder of premixed....


----------



## Saney (Jul 22, 2010)

Premixed my notbig brotha


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> Premixed my notbig brotha


 
MAn i'm mega jacked 
Length: 10 weeks

Layout:
Weeks 1-10 250 mg GP Test Cyp 250
Weeks 1-10 400 mg GP Bold 200
Weeks 3-10 40 mg GP Oxan per day
Weeks 1-10 .5 mg GP Anastrozole per day



me feeling not big compared to you..


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2010)

The Situation said:


> MAn i'm mega jacked
> Length: 10 weeks
> 
> Layout:
> ...



10 weeks? Why waste your time.  Go 16 weeks, you will thank me.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 22, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> 10 weeks? Why waste your time. Go 16 weeks, you will thank me.


 
Done...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> 10 weeks? Why waste your time. Go 16 weeks, you will thank me.


 
16 on the test
14 on the bold

GWCH!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2010)

Year round on the Test!!

GICH!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 22, 2010)

^ x2

Arnold went year rd on Dbol, I mean.... fuk side effects....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 22, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> 16 on the test
> 14 on the bold
> 
> GWCH!


 
done...GYCH


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2010)

The Situation said:


> done...GYCH


 

Did you not hear brk and me?......we said year round, knigg


GWCH!!


----------



## Saney (Jul 22, 2010)

250mg Test C only? isn't that kinda low?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> 250mg Test C only? isn't that kinda low?


 
I'm guessing he meant 500, but who knows........def. too low with 400 Bold


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> 250mg Test C only? isn't that kinda low?


 
not for a cut.. he's running bold + var. Only need minimal test.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 22, 2010)

That vato shouldn't be jacking grapes from the store.  It's practically stealing from family.  I mean in all likelihood one of his cousins probably picked the things.  Bad enough they exploit those poor migrant workers let alone this.

If he was hungry he shoulda hit up El Pollo Loco or Taco bell or whatever  those folks prefer.  I coulda sent you a coupon for some espinaca dip.  It's the least I could do.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 23, 2010)

*GJ's future avatar...from when Gere was actually halfway jacked.*


----------



## Saney (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Jul 23, 2010)

saney said:


>


 

+10


----------



## Saney (Jul 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> NiagaraBalls is raging on BA!


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Kathybird (Jul 23, 2010)

Saney said:


>


 
Pussy.  Knew you couldn't pin.  I'll help.  Bend over.


----------



## Saney (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll let you Pin me if you let me Pin you?


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 23, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Pussy. Knew you couldn't pin. I'll help. Bend over.


----------



## Saney (Jul 23, 2010)

All I gotta say is, my ass hurts


----------



## independent (Jul 23, 2010)

Saney said:


> All I gotta say is, my ass hurts



Thats why Im not gay.


----------



## Saney (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## 2tomlinson (Jul 23, 2010)

What does GICH GWCH stand for?  Not a single MF or JO from which to extrapolate.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 23, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> What does GICH GWCH stand for?  Not a single MF or JO from which to extrapolate.



In Saney's case, Gay White Crossdressing Homosexual or Getting In Corn Holes.  I'm glad i could help with your question.  Let me know of I can be of further assistance with other acronyms.


----------



## Saney (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## independent (Jul 23, 2010)

Saney said:


> All I gotta say is, my ass hurts



Bump.


----------



## Kathybird (Jul 23, 2010)

Saney said:


> All I gotta say is, my ass hurts


 
Pft.  You get used to it.


----------



## MyK (Jul 23, 2010)

My weener Burns said:


>


 

WTF! why would you post that??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Did you not hear brk and me?......we said year round, knigg
> 
> 
> GWCH!!


 Also done.. will do..roger that..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 23, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> not for a cut.. he's running bold + var. Only need minimal test.


----------



## independent (Jul 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I walked saney through his injection via SKYPE.



While LHJO?


----------



## Saney (Jul 23, 2010)

I pulled my pants down, and he pulled out his huge cock.. and I pinned myself while thinking about his Ginny like Rock hard Pole (which btw was not hidden by the hat he still owes me)


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2010)

WTF is SKYPE? 


And Myk, for the love of God and the CT edit that fucking post with that horrid fucking picture. 


I know I've daid this before, but I'm pinning my virgin delt tonight after some LHJO and a glass of Merlot


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> WTF is SKYPE?
> 
> 
> And Myk, for the love of God and the CT edit that fucking post with that horrid fucking picture.
> ...


 
its like a phone call but you get to see the other person while they talk ..kind of like star trek...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 23, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> While LHJO?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 23, 2010)

*Saney VS Carrot Top for Geared Homo of the Year.  (Honorable mention: Bob Paris)*


----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2010)

There's like 12 18 yo girls at the pool right now






YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> *richard gears likes this!*


 
its not working WTF


----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2010)

The Situation said:


> its not working WTF


 
Click the Vid in my post, Sitch.......I don't know what's wrong with Dick's


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Click the Vid in my post, Sitch.......I don't know what's wrong with Dick's


 
Ah the girl is hott


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2010)

Take the Goddam pole! 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...r-chubby-ph-ball-rubbing-jew.html#post2035774


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2010)

Got some Sour Diesel and Afgoo that's kickin' my ass right now.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> YouTube Video


 


AAwwwww Yeah Baby.....


Gonna be bumpin' some Cypress Hill in the background when I pinn my delt for the first time in a few minutes here,  







YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2010)

Just did it.......That was child's play........fukkin' way better than glutes...that was fukkin' easy.....couple drops of blood and immediate soreness from the blend.......but the pinning process was simple


----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2010)

I just injected the Pfp2fifty blend........


*Each 10ml Vial contains* 
100mg/ml Testosterone Propionate 
75mg/ml Drostanolone Propionate 
75mg/ml Trenbolone Acetate 


The pinning and injecting was painless and simple......but man my shoulder is pretty sore......never had such immediate soreness after inject before.......maybe it's the blend.......see how I feel tommorrow


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2010)

Werd .....


....It actually feels pretty good right now........It was maybe just immediate due to the shock......but now it's not bad at all


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2010)

Feels even better after a hot shower

I'm thinking of incorporating Pecs in the rotation.........Pecs or Quads??   Thoughts???


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just did it.......That was child's play........fukkin' way better than glutes...that was fukkin' easy.....couple drops of blood and immediate soreness from the blend.......but the pinning process was simple


 












damn, dig that blend . . and it's cheap too. Cheaper than trenA100 atm . . .


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2010)

Pecs or quads, kniggs?

My pecs are pretty big so maybe a 1" dart in there?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2010)

. . . what about consider my knob-end though


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2010)

Consider it considered.......Now Pec or Quad?

Answer me GODD-DAMMITT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2010)

delts, quads and glutes - there's six sites right there


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 24, 2010)

Do the calf, then immediate cardio.


----------



## Saney (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Do the calf, then immediate cardio.


 
pin gears or STFU!


----------



## Saney (Jul 24, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> pin gears or STFU!



LMFAO


Werd!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2010)

Shoulder not hurtin' at all this morning .......pecs will be next


----------



## Saney (Jul 24, 2010)

my fucking ass is killin me.. What's the secret?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2010)

Saney said:


> my fucking ass is killin me.. What's the secret?


 
How much test e u inject? 1ml?

Surprised it's that sore....Test E i was never sore.....it's the Sust that made me hella sore


Heat the vial up in a shot glass full of warm water before inject and message with a hot wash cloth right afterwards


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2010)

My sac is becoming un-withered after a 5 day Clomid assault....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> How much test e u inject? 1ml?
> 
> Surprised it's that sore....Test E i was never sore.....it's the Sust that made me hella sore
> 
> ...



More lube and no more black men.


----------



## Saney (Jul 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> How much test e u inject? 1ml?
> 
> Surprised it's that sore....Test E i was never sore.....it's the Sust that made me hella sore
> 
> ...



Buried the pin, injected 2mls. And pulled out with only a drop of blood.

it was completely painless until 5 hours later when it started to hurt.. Now I can barely move it. Feels much like a super cramp if anything.


----------



## Saney (Jul 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> More lube and no more black men.



Can somebody tell this fat loser to Pin Gears or GTFO?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2010)

Saney said:


> Buried the pin, injected 2mls. And pulled out with only a drop of blood.
> 
> it was completely painless until 5 hours later when it started to hurt.. Now I can barely move it. Feels much like a super cramp if anything.


 
You'll get used to the soreness...that's normal.......You just gonna do (1) 2ml shot/week?

Wait til it's real bad and you start walking around like a faggott....like you got a potato chip up ur ass and ur trying not to break it.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2010)

Pussed out on pecs.......gonna do quads instead....

....this where you kniggs hit 'em?









Probably do calves after that......not touching my ass for a while


----------



## Saney (Jul 24, 2010)

you can pin calfs? 

and only real men pin their Lats


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> you can pin calfs?


 

Yeah......calves seems like a good one to me....


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2010)

Tricep might be a little easier.....think I'll add this one to the rotation


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Look how red and swoll my bicep was from pinning it.


 
Holy fuck........that looks painful........why didn't you go with the tricep?

Tri seems like an easy one.....I'm gonna rotate Tri's, delts, quads, glutes(when they recover) into my current gig........might do a pec once just to say I did it


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 24, 2010)

Owch..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Owch..


 
+1 . . fk that. Can't imagine tris being any better


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know what the muscle above your knee is called, (the tear drop shaped one) but pinning there has me limping like an old man. By far the most painful shot i've had. If you walk a lot or have an active job, you might stay away from that spot.


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:
			
		

> Buried the pin, injected 2mls. And pulled out with only a drop of blood.
> 
> it was completely painless until 5 hours later when it started to hurt.. Now I can barely move it. Feels much like a super cramp if anything.



2mLs? What does your cycle look like?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> 2mLs? What does your cycle look like?


 
 . .  that was his cycle, 2mls. It hurt waay too much to continue. His Mom couldnt understand why he was crying all the time.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 25, 2010)

I need to order another vial of Pfp2fifty.......I thought 7-1/2-8 weeks would suffice, but I need to go 10 weeks.......Now I gotta pay $27 shipping for 1 fucking item

Maybe I'll get some more Test Prop too and bump the blend up a little

Yeah.......more T-prop for extra sting and burn...


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2010)

my cycle doesn't look like anything honestly.. i'm doing it insanely gay and just going week to week with whatever I want. right now i'm on 500mgs of Test E, maybe when my liver support arrives i'll throw in some Tbol at 30mgs ED.. and when my Blend Arrives, i'll start shooting that as well....


GEARS!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2010)

Fail to Plan and you Plan to Fail . .  as they say


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 25, 2010)

why are all you poop pokers up this early? My excuse is i work nights.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 25, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Fail to Plan and you Plan to Fail . . as they say


 
I didn't fail to plan....I just planned bad I guess.......and who's to say 8 weeks of this blend isn't enough?.....Just figured 10 weeks would be better


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> You're the worst planner, i swear lol



Worse than Saney's 'anything goes' cycle? WTF?


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:
			
		

> my cycle doesn't look like anything honestly.. i'm doing it insanely gay and just going week to week with whatever I want. right now i'm on 500mgs of Test E, maybe when my liver support arrives i'll throw in some Tbol at 30mgs ED.. and when my Blend Arrives, i'll start shooting that as well....
> 
> 
> GEARS!



WTF? Why don't you just run the T for 10-12 weeks at 500 (250 2X/week)? Maybe throw the TBol in when you get and keep your cycle planned out and stick to it... FFS?

Welcome to the darkside. I've been pinnin since Jan and it's fun. I like going to bars and having the entire security staff worried about me whippin their asses.

GEARS!


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't plan on coming off the Gears lol.. After 16 weeks of blasting, I was gonna cruise for a while.. Then blast again (like my fav Uncle)


----------



## Tesla (Jul 25, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Worse than Saney's 'anything goes' cycle? WTF?


 
Fuck no.....I know wtf I'm doin'.......I don't need to order more gear, I think I have enough....just wanna order more gear......


I got my shit logged to a "T" on paper so lay off, haters


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 25, 2010)

Do y'all put your research chems in the fridge?


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> Fuck no.....I know wtf I'm doin'.......I don't need to order more gear, I think I have enough....just wanna order more gear......
> 
> 
> I got my shit logged to a "T" on paper so lay off, haters



Werd! I got all my shizz laid out in an excel spreadsheet. It has dates/dosages/injection sites.


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2010)

I just mark it on my mental calender.

and my ass needs a good stretchin.. Time to get naked!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> and my ass needs a good stretchin.. Time to get naked!


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 25, 2010)

WTF is Geers MacGlif?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 25, 2010)

Is it possible that Saney has bad enough luck that he got an absess on his first injection?  Sounds like be could take Mustang69's old spot.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 25, 2010)

I remember Miggy G's name but not much about him.  What was up w/ the bunk log?  Mustang was the ultimate abuser.  I remember he was running a ton of 4AD plus like 2 diff methyls and whatever else.  Something caused his feet to swell like the elephant man and he was in the hospital or something for it.  Then like a month or two later he was posting for some advice about a new cycle.  I remember telling him to take a fucking break...lol.  

Joseph used to kill me w/ his cycles of like 2 months on 60 mg's of pheramax and advising everyone to megadose methyls, screaming at everyone all the time.  That dude was something else.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 25, 2010)

I recommend heavy dose methyls washed down with a 30 pack of PBR. Bump that phera up to a hundred, then call up uncle jack daniels


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I didn't fail to plan....I just planned bad I guess.......and who's to say 8 weeks of this blend isn't enough?.....Just figured 10 weeks would be better


 


Buzzard said:


> Worse than Saney's 'anything goes' cycle? WTF?


 
I was talking about Saney, not you Al. .  doesn't matter if you or I go sterile, we're old.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 25, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I was talking about Saney, not you Al. .  doesn't matter if you or I go sterile, we're old.


It absolutely DOES matter if you go sterile, you up your test right now goddammit, for the sake of humanity. No more li'l capt'ns running around.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 25, 2010)

Just pinned the Left Delt.......shit is too easy.......shoulda been doin' delts from day 1.....gonna go Quad on Tues. then mix in a pec on Thurs. just to say I did


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just pinned the Left Delt.......shit is too easy.......shoulda been doin' delts from day 1.....gonna go Quad on Tues. then mix in a pec on Thurs. just to say I did


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


>


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 26, 2010)

^^^^^^
Thanks for your helpful advice. I'll make sure to give you all my money


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 
"shoulda been doing this from day 1"


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 26, 2010)

stevetan said:


> hey, everybody!! I'm confused of your reply.  But now i have a good new to tell you know that i have found a good website what it sale many versions of dvd, movies and so on. Yesterday, a friend of mine told me that he have already purchased one item from buydvdmart, he also said the item has high quality, it's a reliable product.  So, i think it is the best choice if you can purchase on buydvdmart.



gfy!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

wtf?.......


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 26, 2010)

go fuck yourself=GFY


GICH!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jul 26, 2010)

fuck this job! I quit!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> fuck this job! I quit!


 
U can't quit.......u need money for Gear.......now suck it up and get back to work


----------



## Saney (Jul 26, 2010)

Ur right Uncle Al.. I need to get back out there and beast on the plastic product

can't wait to pin again!


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 26, 2010)

wheres lats?  im getting worried that saney didnt settle for the blow-up plastic doll to keep in his basement this time.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey mooch....u ever pinn pecs?

Out of these 3, which would u mix into the rotation......Calves, Pecs, or Tri's?


----------



## independent (Jul 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey mooch....u ever pinn pecs?
> 
> Out of these 3, which would u mix into the rotation......Calves, Pecs, or Tri's?



None of the above.


----------



## independent (Jul 26, 2010)

I scored some free gear from DW and need pct help.  


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/111950-pct-help.html


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> None of the above.


 
Thanks.....


----------



## independent (Jul 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Thanks.....



JMO. Sorry.


----------



## Saney (Jul 26, 2010)

Fml


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

Just watched a Vid of a pec inject.......seems the easiest besides quads....it's right in front of you and you go in at like a 45 degree angle....fuck it.....I'll be the first in the CT to do pecs I guess


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> go fuck yourself=GFY
> 
> 
> GICH!!!


 


lol, who is this Jerk-Master?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm just gonna buy like $3,000 worth of gear and pinn like 3x/day in every muscle in the human body.......that includes my schlong


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm just gonna buy like $3,000 worth of gear and pinn like 3x/day in every muscle in the human body.......that includes my schlong


 
your sack will love you for it


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

I went to the darkside 20 years ago..........


............and now GearedJ is responsible for taking me down that dark path again and now I just dream about pinning.......


Thanks GearedJ....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 26, 2010)

If it made the Johnson swell up like GJ's bicep, then pin it an be before AP while guzzling a couple mils of C.





The Situation said:


> your sack will love you for it


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> If it made the Johnson swell up like GJ's bicep, then pin it an be before AP while guzzling a couple mils of C.


 
What about injecting Synthol in your knob??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm in a beta-al rage


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

I want a "Gears Only" Clean Thread...........If you're not pinning gear then GTFO!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I want a "Gears Only" Clean Thread...........If you're not pinning gear then GTFO!!!!!!!


 
Does Snorting or inter-anal application of beta-al  qualify?


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 26, 2010)

synthol nuts are the craze over here, my cerebral palsy chick loves sloberrin em


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2010)

cerebral palsy chicks are the nu gilfs . . every knigg wants a piece of that ass


----------



## Saney (Jul 26, 2010)

Fuck my ass!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Fuck my ass!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm giving all my Gears away.. 10 cents on the dollar


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Fuck my *aas*!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Fixed.

GICH!


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 26, 2010)

Stfu


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 26, 2010)

I keed . . .I keed


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 26, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm giving all my Gears away.. 10 cents on the dollar


 Done


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

Shoot me over a 10ml vial of Test E......Paypal OK?


----------



## Saney (Jul 26, 2010)

Paypal is great!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Paypal is great!


 
swap your blends for 20lb bag of glutamine and a punch in the mouth


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 26, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> swap your blends for 20lb bag of glutamine and a punch in the mouth


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 26, 2010)

Sup bitches??? Just pinned my 2nd to last of this cycle. I'm kinda sad...  And concerned I may leave the CT for Oprah and a Little House on the Prairie marathon.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2010)

no-one on the CT pins their last . .  ever! Keep pinnin' or GTFO!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 26, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Sup bitches??? Just pinned my 2nd to last of this cycle. I'm kinda sad... And concerned I may leave the CT for Oprah and a Little House on the Prairie marathon.


 
just turn on geraldo that dirty spic jew


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> no-one on the CT pins their last . . ever! Keep pinnin' or GTFO!


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 26, 2010)

yo mofos...my rat needs PCT shit.  what's the word hoes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> yo mofos...my rat needs PCT shit. what's the word hoes.


 
^^^ I got a feeling this knigg is DRSE


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 26, 2010)

I smell STD"S   PONY is that you...


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

Eff-off, Sitch...

We don't talk about that, not even in jest...


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Al, what kinda tree is on the menu 2nite, i know you always have some exotic shit on deck.


 
Sour Deisel goin' right now.......I'm soo baked right now I was thinkin' about pinnin' my pec......need to wait til' tommorrow, though


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I love good tree.


 

+ 11 Billion



Gettin' some Tropicana from the club on Wed.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Id sell my left nut to be able to just walk into clinics and get all the exotic goodies. You ever fuck with the edibles or hash?


 
I fucked with Hash back in College......made me too tired......don't like the high.......as far as edibles......Brownies yeah


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> u said ur pinnin the tren blend right?


 
Yeah......I started on Fri.......

Both my shoulders are pretty fuckin' sore......no pain with the actual inject, though!!!

Tren Ace
Test Prop
Mast Prop

Along with Clen/T3 I might disinegrate........My stomach is completely gone....can barely pinch the skin........should be ridiculous after 10 weeks of this blend


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> u shoulda got 2 vials...Just sayin


 
I got 3 vials right now and I'm about to get a 4th.......4ml/week I'm pinning and that prob. isn't enough......

About 5ml every 8 days


*Each 10ml Vial contains* 
100mg/ml Testosterone Propionate 
75mg/ml Drostanolone Propionate 
75mg/ml Trenbolone Acetate


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2010)

Werd.....I'm hooked.......Just after 4 days of this blend My skin feels real tight......weird feeling and weird dreams so far....no night sweats yet, though

5ml every 8 days OK?

maybe go 1.25ml EOD for 5ml/week for 8 weeks


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> im not gonna advise on dosages right now im fuckin smashed. but yeah. the dreams ARE pretty bizzare and vivid on tren. You wake up a lot from em and then realize that youre drenched. but hopefully that doesnt happen for you.


 
No worries knigglet.......I'm gonna go 1.25ml EOD........

What you get smashed on, knigg?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I have some shit that smells exactly like grapefruit! When you break the shit up, the smell stays on your finger tips forever. its so fucking good you just wanna smell your fingers.  I love good tree.


 
I have sum pussy like that . .


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2010)

anyway you junkied retrobates, I got two bits of news:

a) Im going in keto and it sucks balls

b) I've been offered a job writing spam for free gears

_GEARS!_


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 27, 2010)

Heard a lot of folks saying keto makes ya feel like shit. Never done it before, i'm just gonna stay a fat fuck


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 27, 2010)

speaking of fat fucks, some Asian chick bled on me last night.  FML.


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2010)

FML!

I weigh 230lbs and its because of my Swollen ass!


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 27, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Do y'all put your research chems in the fridge?


 

Nah just my micronized liquified beta alanine. Shit is so powerful and sensitive.


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 27, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> WTF is Geers MacGlif?


 
I think his chiner ex wife put him in the hospital with a wok beat down.


----------



## independent (Jul 27, 2010)

Whats up you mother fuckers?  While you bitches are complaining about BA rage and Saneys ass hurting I will be in the sierra nevadas trout fishing for the rest of the week.  Man I cant wait.  I probably should bring some weed since the elevation will be 10k at where Im camping.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 27, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats up you mother fuckers?  While you bitches are complaining about BA rage and Saneys ass hurting I will be in the sierra nevadas trout fishing for the rest of the week.  Man I cant wait.  I probably should bring some weed since the elevation will be 10k at where Im camping.


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 27, 2010)

Trout fishing = hunting for pussy?


----------



## independent (Jul 27, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Trout fishing = hunting for pussy?



Well only my son and I are going so I guess I can roam the campsite.

GYCH!


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2010)

Just finished SFBack!

Started my Tbol today.. I'm lookin to moosh!


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 27, 2010)

I need to get on...need demz afta products

dealer left me dry as a mothafucka


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 27, 2010)

where you bitches at?


----------



## independent (Jul 27, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> where you bitches at?



Im back.  I have 4 1/2 hours more of torture.


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2010)

Just went to the bank and cashed my huge check of 231 dollars for two weeks of work.. Then blew a hot guy for 100$


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah Moe......Weed is essential on any camping and fishing trip


Gotta pinn my quad tonight........delts are sore as a mf'er......hopefully my 5/8" darts will show up today.....if not I'll just use the 1"..

...u kniggs ever cut your shit with Grapeseed oil??


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2010)

Grapeseed is used to help with injection pain.. If you have none, then no need!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Grapeseed is used to help with injection pain.. If you have none, then no need!


 
I know that, knigg.......just wondered who has used it!!!

I have no injection pain at all, just nasty soreness hours afterwards and the next couple days.......probably cuz of the blend I'm injecting........


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2010)

soreness is common with Tren pussy


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> soreness is common with Tren pussy


 
Watch yo mouth or Uncle Al gonna pimp slap yo ass into next week!!


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2010)

oh shit.. yea, i need to ride the Geared Train before I can take on Uncle Al


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2010)

You speak intelligently now, knigg-knogg

Now get back to pinnin' my not-big Nephew


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2010)

lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2010)

JFC! FB was like The Young and the Restless last night . .  will's in love, saney broke up, blumpkin raped some stray cat . . 

. . . anywho, pinned sum Gears last night, starting to cycle down my T3 . . sum carbs would be nice. . . 3 days to refeed


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 27, 2010)

he is a big


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 27, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> JFC! FB was like The Young and the Restless last night . .  will's in love, saney broke up, blumpkin raped some stray cat . .
> 
> . . . anywho, pinned sum Gears last night, starting to cycle down my T3 . . sum carbs would be nice. . . 3 days to refeed




you still going for that manorexic look?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> he is a big


 
I know Saney's a big........just a little playful humor between Uncle and Nephew


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 27, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Eff-off, Sitch...
> 
> We don't talk about that, not even in jest...


 
Sorry i didn't know yours and gears vaginosis Was acting up
let the past bee the past....


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll be a big after 20 weeks of AAS abuse!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> word we've buried the past you filthy D.C. Spick
> 
> Al, what kinda tree is on the menu 2nite, i know you always have some exotic shit on deck.


 
I'm not one to correct spelling but it is (Spic) the correct way to spell it..
the sitch for the block circle gets the square


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 27, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I know that, knigg.......just wondered who has used it!!!
> 
> I have no injection pain at all, just nasty soreness hours afterwards and the next couple days.......probably cuz of the blend I'm injecting........


 www.researchsupply.net 

there you go my Kniglet


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2010)

The Situation said:


> www.researchsupply.net
> 
> there you go my Kniglet


 
 . . and who said jews never gave something for free?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 27, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . . and who said jews never gave something for free?


 
I have sen the light....


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2010)

The Situation said:


> I have sen the light....



you should have, it burned for 7 nights over due..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 27, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> you should have, it burned for 7 nights over due..


 

thanks for informing me oh mighty geared one.


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2010)

The Situation said:


> thanks for informing me oh mighty geared one.



You're Welcome..


Now go fix me turkey pot pie!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 27, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> You're Welcome..
> 
> 
> Now go fix me turkey pot pie!


  using my own words

well done


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2010)

The Situation said:


> www.researchsupply.net
> 
> there you go my Kniglet


 
I know that place ... i used to get my darts there.......Now I go here: GPZ Services  ........ shipping is way faster....and cheaper.....neither place has Bac Water, though  


Need to go here for bac water I guess......Cheappinz.com

I just wanna get all my shit from 1 place


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2010)

I talked my boy into Getting on the Geared Train. I'm about to make a sweet deal with the devil on some Test E


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 27, 2010)

just Prip and GO!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> hey asshole she didnt accept lol. thanks for suggesting tho. How u know shes single?


 
Wtf u talkin' 'bout, Willis?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> u heard beavis and butthead is coming back with new episodes?


 

Don't tease me, fucker.........that's not funny if you are....


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 27, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:
			
		

> no-one on the CT pins their last . .  ever! Keep pinnin' or GTFO!



Lol.... Werd!

I guess I left out some critical info or sum10. Last pin before going back to cruise. It's depressing.

Gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Lol.... Werd!
> 
> I guess I left out some critical info or sum10. Last pin before going back to cruise. It's depressing.
> 
> Gears!


 
werd, cruise sucks . .  not as much as pct though


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm gonna have to PCT after this one .........this is getting ridiculous...I've been pinning since Jan. 



U kniggs bend ur knee or extend it when pinning quads?

I'm about to do this in like 20 mins.   So............

ANSWER ME GODDAMMITT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 27, 2010)

Hooray for B&B returning.  Judge wasted too many yrs. on that gay ass King of the Hill.  I could never stand Bobby.  Plus they jacked Anderson's voice for Hank.  Now ppl. will be like "Why is that old guy talking like Hank Hill?".  they need to do another movie, too.  Their last one was hilarious.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 28, 2010)

Quad inject in the books....inject was painless(little stinging)....was trippin' cuz when I first stuck the pinn my quad muscle started twitching.......anyway, it calmed down, aspirated, shot the gas, and had only a tiny drop of blood.......no immediate soreness like delts.....guess only time will tell when I wake up tommorrow and some time goes by if It gets real sore or not


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 28, 2010)

Found a quarter on the sidewalk today! It's gonna be a good day!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I know that place ... i used to get my darts there.......Now I go here: GPZ Services ........ shipping is way faster....and cheaper.....neither place has Bac Water, though
> 
> 
> Need to go here for bac water I guess......Cheappinz.com
> ...


 
yep all at once


----------



## Saney (Jul 28, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Found a quarter on the sidewalk today! It's gonna be a good day!



I found a half drank bottle of Sobe Water.. and that alone is worth 1$ and some change.. Fuck you're quarter, i hit the Jack pot


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 28, 2010)

Was able to take home a couple rolls of toilet paper that the cleaning lady left in the office bathroom. Talk about a score. It may feel like sandpaper on the browneye but it was free!!

Score!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 28, 2010)

Just woke up, kinda hungover from p-rips and coldies. Went to see a Whitesnake cover band last night at this club. Went with M3 this time. Saw the bitch that gave me herpes on my way to the bathroom and vomited on her. Bouncers tried to throw me out but I kicked all their asses cause I pin gears.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 28, 2010)

i was down in the basement raping roids, yes i have the real thing down there now bitches, when my girlfreind asked if i wanted some waffles and a chupie.....so i gave her the ole shit dick and then had a nice begian waffle.

GEARS!!


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 28, 2010)

al, you pin that pec yet??  dont do it brotha....shoulders, glutes and thighs gives you six spots.  You dont need more than that unless your gear is horribly painful.  If its that bad you need to invest in some grapeseed oil, dont listen to saney he doesnt know what the fuck hes talking about.  Grapeseed will def help with that lasting pain


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 28, 2010)

Arnold used to pin pecs, so it can't be all that bad.


----------



## Saney (Jul 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Arnold used to pin pecs, so it can't be all that bad.



Somebody tell this lame Nigger to STFU about Gears until he starts pinning... JFC!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I know that place ... i used to get my darts there.......Now I go here: GPZ Services  ........ shipping is way faster....and cheaper.....neither place has Bac Water, though
> 
> 
> Need to go here for bac water I guess......Cheappinz.com
> ...



From what I heard, bac. water is going to get harder and harder to find.  I bought some off BN a while back and got a couple emails about a voluntary recall.  They got a letter from the FDA about not selling it because it does have the Rx only on the label.  I imagine a lot of other places got that same letter.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jul 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> From what I heard, bac. water is going to get harder and harder to find.  I bought some off BN a while back and got a couple emails about a voluntary recall.  They got a letter from the FDA about not selling it because it does have the Rx only on the label.  I imagine a lot of other places got that same letter.



I just took your advice, went to GPXservices.com, and couldnt believe how fast and easy it was to order, and I paid with Paypal.  Took like three minutes, all done.  Big difference from the many hoops to buy other stuff.  Good call, thanks.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 28, 2010)

What about Cottonseed oil instead of grapeseed oil?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> What about Cottonseed oil instead of grapeseed oil?



Sun tan oil FTW!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 28, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> I just took your advice, went to GPXservices.com, and couldnt believe how fast and easy it was to order, and I paid with Paypal.  Took like three minutes, all done.  Big difference from the many hoops to buy other stuff.  Good call, thanks.



Hope you stocked up a bit on that bac. water.  i still have the one I got from BN, plus since then I ordered one from some other place and ended up w/ a second one for free because they forgot to send it w/ the acetic acid I ordered at the same time. 

I'm thinking I might take BN up on the recall.  I could just transfer all but a tiny amount to one of the newer bottles and send them back the original for a refund.  I would assume it's sterile to transfer a sterile water from an opened bottle to a new one.  I've swabbed it every time.

I actually just placed an order w/ GPZ and they do seem fast as hell.  Got a tracking number within like 2 mins.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> can you just make bac water?




Do fat babies fart?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 28, 2010)

Bac water is nothing but distilled water with some alcohol in it isn't it?


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jul 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Hope you stocked up a bit on that bac. water.  i still have the one I got from BN, plus since then I ordered one from some other place and ended up w/ a second one for free because they forgot to send it w/ the acetic acid I ordered at the same time.
> 
> I'm thinking I might take BN up on the recall.  I could just transfer all but a tiny amount to one of the newer bottles and send them back the original for a refund.  I would assume it's sterile to transfer a sterile water from an opened bottle to a new one.  I've swabbed it every time.
> 
> I actually just placed an order w/ GPZ and they do seem fast as hell.  Got a tracking number within like 2 mins.



I don't use Bacteriostatic water, my Doc gives me script for Cyanocobalamin (sp?) which is liquid B-12 to use for mixing HGH for sub Q. Would this be good for mixing all water-based gear?  It certainly shows-up in positive way on blood tests.


----------



## Saney (Jul 28, 2010)

Good news! My ass isn't swollen as much as it used to.. However, my fucking ankle is swelling now... I can't fucking WIN!


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 28, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Bac water is nothing but distilled water with some alcohol in it isn't it?



Yes


----------



## Tesla (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey fukkers.......will Cottonseed oil work as good as Grapeseed oil for post injection soreness?.......I'm limping around like a 90 yr. old man my quad is so sore......I swear I feel I need a walker.  

I'm gonna have to cut this shit for sure........I'm afraid if I do my other quad tommorrow I won't be able to walk, period!!


----------



## Saney (Jul 28, 2010)

at least your ass and ankle aren't swollen


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey fukkers.......will Cottonseed oil work as good as Grapeseed oil for post injection soreness?.......I'm limping around like a 90 yr. old man my quad is so sore......I swear I feel I need a walker.
> 
> I'm gonna have to cut this shit for sure........I'm afraid if I do my other quad tommorrow I won't be able to walk, period!!




Dude stop being a bitch.  If I can fuck a polio chick 3 times a day and she can run to make me a sandwich you can keep pinning


----------



## Tesla (Jul 28, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> Dude stop being a bitch. If I can fuck a polio chick 3 times a day and she can run to make me a sandwich you can keep pinning


 
I'm limping around my Apt. like a total fucking 'tard.. 


It's so pathetic that it's funny now.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 28, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> I don't use Bacteriostatic water, my Doc gives me script for Cyanocobalamin (sp?) which is liquid B-12 to use for mixing HGH for sub Q. Would this be good for mixing all water-based gear?  It certainly shows-up in positive way on blood tests.



I would think so but don't know for sure.

Speaking of ankles and shit hurting, I damn near fucked myself up yesterday.  I bought a different set of rims last week and needed to pick up some knock offs for them and get the things installed.  So, I get tires on them and hit the rim shop. 

I look at the various knock offs they have and trying to decide which would go best so i go to the car to bring one of the rims in.  When I pick a set out and hand the guy a card he says cash only, so I have to hit a fucking ATM down the street and come back.

The place was nothing but Mexicans and one dem, so no way am i leaving a rim w/ a fresh tire on it.  The parking lot is pretty shitty and on a good slope.  So, as I'm walking down the lot to my car, I twist my ankle on a big ass pot hole type dip in the pavement.  That's enough to throw me off balance and the wight of the rim and tire sends me falling forward fast as fuck.
Could've been way worse but luckily I fell right and landing on my elbow and hand as I rolled.  Got a pretty nice elbow scrape, but no harm done, really.  The rim went barreling down the lot and I was glad it was toward a slow residential street and not some busy ass intersection, trashing someone's BMW.

It was hot as fuck and humid as all hell, so that pretty much sucked but like I said, coulda busted ass a lot worse than that and broken a leg or arm or something.

BTW GPZ's package already is at the Tampa USPS facility.  Those mugs ARE fast as hell.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 28, 2010)

gpz is GPINZ?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 28, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> gpz is GPINZ?


 

GPZ Services


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:
			
		

> Good news! My ass isn't swollen as much as it used to.. However, my fucking ankle is swelling now... I can't fucking WIN!



He fukked you in the ankle too? Tell him to try some ky or any water-based lube. Or hell, spit on it FFS!

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 28, 2010)

Any ideas for a homemade concoction of sterile oil to cut this with until I get my Grapeseed oil in the mail...??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 28, 2010)

Appreciate the help


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Any ideas for a homemade concoction of sterile oil to cut this with until I get my Grapeseed oil in the mail...??


 
Go to the health food store get grape seed oil ..get vile boil lightly seal vile ..homemade grape oil


----------



## Tesla (Jul 28, 2010)

The Situation said:


> ..get vile boil lightly seal vile ..homemade grape oil


 

Had a little too much of Grandpa's ole cough medicine there, Sitch....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 28, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Go to the health food store get grape seed oil ..get vile boil lightly seal vile ..homemade grape oil



If you're injecting something you wanna be absolutely sure it's sterile.  I wouldn't wanna assume I did it just right and end up w/ some funky infection.  Wait for the shit you KNOW is sterile.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 28, 2010)

My glutes have been pin cushions this year, but they've recently had a break and I can handle prop there....so hopefully a couple glute shots will hold me over til oil gets here


----------



## Saney (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey! My ass swelling is almost completely gone... my ankle swelling went down completely.. I took some of my famous medicine last night and that shit worked like a beast


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 29, 2010)

I thought ur medicine was AP+LHJO...stranger style


----------



## Tesla (Jul 29, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I took some of my famous medicine last night and that shit worked like a beast


 
Do tell........


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm limping around my Apt. like a total fucking 'tard..
> 
> 
> It's so pathetic that it's funny now.


 
How do you feel any pain with all the vikes and p-rips you take?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> How do you feel any pain with all the vikes and p-rips you take?


 
Outta vikes and low on prips.


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 29, 2010)

Last pin of this cycle tonight.... It sucks.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Outta vikes and low on prips.



What have you done w/ the REAL Alphonse?!  He would never allow such a thing to occur.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone know how long you have to wait between T3 cycles?


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a vial of T Cyp with about 3-4 CC's left in it, but it has a few chunks of the rubber stopper in it. What's the best way to filter this shit out?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 29, 2010)

What size harpoon you drawing with......??

I use a 22g to draw and it avoids that problem.....I don't know how to filter shit..might wanna ask Dick Gears.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 29, 2010)

*Just came across this recipe*

Looks delicious for a healthy "dessert".

Avocado, Chocolate, and Sweet Potato Pudding


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Had a little too much of Grandpa's ole cough medicine there, Sitch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

A joke you tool


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 29, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Anyone know how long you have to wait between T3 cycles?




4 weeks to be more ripped than a 10 year old vagina...or else you start looking like jenna jameson


----------



## Tesla (Jul 29, 2010)

Just ordered Filtered GrapeSeed Oil from RLS......fuckin shipping cost me $20 for UPS "2 Day Select" 

Fuckin' need it fast, though....an extra $10 is worth it!


----------



## Saney (Jul 29, 2010)

Time to watch the Jersey Shore!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just ordered Filtered GrapeSeed Oil from RLS......fuckin shipping cost me $20 for UPS "2 Day Select"
> 
> Fuckin' need it fast, though....an extra $10 is worth it!


 
RLS?


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> What size harpoon you drawing with......??
> 
> I use a 22g to draw and it avoids that problem.....I don't know how to filter shit..might wanna ask Dick Gears.



18g.... Maybe I oughta draw with my 23g?

GYCH


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 29, 2010)

The Situation said:


> RLS?


Real Ladyboy Source.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 29, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Real Ladyboy Source.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 29, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Real Ladyboy Source.


 
It was the only fukkin' place that I could find that had Filtered Grapeseed Oil...Lotta places dropped it, not sure why....Everywhere else just had Cottonseed and Sesame.......


btw it's Research Laboratory Supply.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> It was the only fukkin' place that I could find that had Filtered Grapeseed Oil...Lotta places dropped it, not sure why....Everywhere else just had Cottonseed and Sesame.......
> 
> 
> btw it's Research Laboratory Supply.


 
thanks i'll main line some later


----------



## Tesla (Jul 29, 2010)

Just pinned my Glute..........say a prayer for me that it doesn't end up anything like my Quad...Got my glute scorching hot in the shower, and had the vial sitting in a shot glass full of hot water...

..Quad is just beyond fucked up.........People are looking at me funny when I try and walk.......My right quad is fukkin' huge though compared to my Left one.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 29, 2010)

Cuz I didn't have Grapeseed Oil?

Everything else is in order



Sheets were soaked this morning.......and my dreams are that from Horror films........I took a nap earlier and this dude skinned this moose outta nowhere.......He cut around the neck and then pulled the Moose's face off......It was fukkin' scary


----------



## Tesla (Jul 29, 2010)

The prop I guess......don't think it's the Mast or Tren

My delts aren't too bad at all......but my quad is totally fucked up.......we'll see how the glute reacts tommorrow I guess...

..Grapeseed oil will be here Monday


----------



## Tesla (Jul 29, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Quit editing your fucking post!!!! making my responses seem illegible. fucking stoner


 

WTF???  


Sour Diesel goin' ........you called it, Dick.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 29, 2010)

Are we gonna do fantasy football this yr?  I won 2 of the past 3 yrs when we did it at BN.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 29, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Are we gonna do fantasy football this yr? I won 2 of the past 3 yrs when we did it at BN.


 

You gonna pick Big Ben in the 1st round?


----------



## Saney (Jul 30, 2010)

Sooooo!

GearsMcGilf called me last night.. phone call lasted about 20:55. Yes he was drunk.. Yes the Gook from Chiner was home.. Yes he waved good bye to the Gilf for now.. Yes he's in Credit Card debt from all the Gears he was buying at Full Retail price (as opposed to me or Johny). He was jealous about that and begged for my Gears.. 

I called him a studdering niggar a few times because thats just funny and beiing so drunk he could barely speak..

Then He told me he had to give a good night call to the Gilf and let me go. I did send him some pics of this new broad.. he said I should smah, and as the Lat Master wishes, I provide!


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 30, 2010)

Thought he was divorcing the egg roll?


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jul 30, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> I just took your advice, went to GPZservices.com, and couldnt believe how fast and easy it was to order, and I paid with Paypal.  Took like three minutes, all done.  Big difference from the many hoops to buy other stuff.  Good call, thanks.



Get this, I ordered from GPZservices.com (not GPX as I wrote incorrectly) on Friday, and the pins were in my mailbox on Monday.  Un-fucking-believeable.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 30, 2010)

you live in florida, they ship out of florida.....whats so hard to believe?  Man i gotta say you guys have sum fucked up sources for gears and pins, waitin months on that shit is insane


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 30, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Get this, I ordered from GPZservices.com (not GPX as I wrote incorrectly) on Friday, and the pins were in my mailbox on Monday.  Un-fucking-believeable.



Mine arrived today and I'm nowhere near FL.  PDQ shipping, that's for sure.  Got some 23g 1 inchers.  Turns out, they're just TB syringes, basically almost the same thing I use for melanotan except those are 25g and a slimmer barrel.  

I NEVER take a QB first round (1st rule of FF) or select an inordinate number of playas from the same team (2nd rule of FF).  Those who make that mistake get bounced in the 2nd round of the playoffs while I take the championship the same yr 

So, seriously, we doing this or what?  It'll be something new to talk shit about.  I'm getting into at least one other league, a money league.  Usually do 3 or 4 every yr.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 30, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> you live in florida, they ship out of florida.....whats so hard to believe?  Man i gotta say you guys have sum fucked up sources for gears and pins, waitin months on that shit is insane


we don't have that straight connect you've got mr mooch.


----------



## Marklar (Jul 30, 2010)

Your Marklars are stupid to me. Why don't you go Marklar, you fucking marklar!


----------



## Saney (Jul 30, 2010)

Just pinned my Gears in my Thigh! kinda hurt a little... but after that it was clear sailin.. GEARS!!


And when i tried loggin on this site, my computer for the first time, warned me of possible Malware coming from this website...kinda odd


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 30, 2010)

Marklar said:


> Your Marklars are stupid to me. Why don't you go Marklar, you fucking marklar!


You're really carrying this 10yr. old joke to an extreme. Wonder if you have some more recent references, like how anna nichole smith just died. Maybe how hurricane katrina is looking to be a shitstorm.


----------



## Marklar (Jul 30, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> You're really carrying this 10yr. old joke to an extreme. Wonder if you have some more recent references, like how anna nichole smith just died. Maybe how hurricane katrina is looking to be a shitstorm.










YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 30, 2010)

Milfie decided to reconcile with Hubby........No more Married women for me.......I should have known better at my age........just when you think you know everything about box, in reality, we know nothing


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 30, 2010)

Time for another, shouldn't be a problem for PIN daddy.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 30, 2010)

Werd.......Not worried about that..Milf's a plenty for Geared Alphonse...just liked this one for some reason and she kept telling me to be patient...."The divorce will be final soon, then we can be together"  How stupid is my ass for believing that?


----------



## cc-10 (Jul 30, 2010)

just wondering if any of you knobbs work out???


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 30, 2010)

fuck all you notBig Marklars


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 30, 2010)

Alphonse, even the coldest player can be fooled now and then.  Just make sure it doesn't happen often.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 31, 2010)

Who's gonna be the first in the CT to pin their marklar?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2010)

. ..  goddam UDII dieting is the shit when geared . . . went 30-50g/day carbs for 6 days bf refeed..  lean and jerked but weight holding about 228-230! Up gears to 250mg, but gonna have to come off the T3 for a good month . . . 5 weeks until I drop in an oral or tren if I can find some . . Gears!


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 31, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . ..  goddam UDII dieting is the shit when geared . . . went 30-50g/day carbs for 6 days bf refeed..  lean and jerked but weight holding about 228-230! Up gears to 250mg, but gonna have to come off the T3 for a good month . . . 5 weeks until I drop in an oral or tren if I can find some . . Gears!



far cry from ur manorexic days


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2010)

I think i know what my problem is with Pinning... Maybe I Aspirate too much.. I pinned the thigh last night and that mother fucker has me limpin like Al's grand daddy who just returned from one of Josh's gangbangs


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2010)

Somebody FAMD!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 31, 2010)

You only pull back a tiny bit for aspiration(like 1/8")......Test E shouldn't be killing u like this. .... Fuck, my blend was created for pain.....My glutes are troopers(used to the pinn abuse), though......pinned my left glute on Thurs. and nothing.....no pain, swelling, nothing.......but my thigh is completey diff........not touching quads til I get my grapeseed oil and will probaly go 1:1 ratio.....2:1 ratio in delts, and I don't need grapeseed oil for the glutes.......

I am finally starting to NOT walk like John Wayne...


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2010)

well, i was aspirating much more than 1/8 lol maybe thats my problem.. i'm doing everything else so well.

Thanks Uncle Al


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2010)

What's Adex?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 31, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> What's Adex?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> shieet, and im expecting a resend on mine. hopefully my mix isnt as bad as urs or saneys. Im still reading the feedbacks on the blendsasis but seems only you and saney are the only 2 cryng bout it. Try upping your adex?


 
It was just the quad......I'll be fine, I can walk again....pounding 800mg of Ibuprofen every 4 hrs. helped alot with the inflammation and pain. 

I need (1) more vial of Pfp2fifty and it went back to $100 instead of $75...wtf?

My calendar still says it's July and that was a July special.......guess I'll PM Mason.


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2010)

At least the Test E 250 is on sale for 44$... you myzzle just run that instead Uncle


----------



## Tesla (Jul 31, 2010)

Sten Sale today thru Monday.......

"Buy 1 Get 2"

Time to Re-up on da "C".........


----------



## Tesla (Jul 31, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I need (1) more vial of Pfp2fifty and it went back to $100 instead of $75...wtf?
> 
> My calendar still says it's July and that was a July special.......guess I'll PM Mason.


 

Mason just hooked me up for $75.00.


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweet!

I got 3 more vials of Test E 250 headed my way. for 33$ a piece!! Who wants Gears in their stocking this Christmas?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 31, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I got 3 more vials of Test E 250 headed my way. for 33$ a piece!! Who wants Gears in their stocking this Christmas?


 

Where at for $33.00??......thought is was $44.00


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2010)

i got a special Deal.. not from GenX


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2010)

I got so many Gears.. its fucking crazy.. I'll never be able to use'em all..


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 31, 2010)

Adex is arimidex.  GICH.


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Adex is arimidex.  GICH.



Wow go fucking snort your trashy placebos you fat bitch

Jesus Christ, i have plenty of fucking Adex.. Do the world a favor and kill yourself nigger


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 31, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Wow go fucking snort your trashy placebos you fat bitch
> 
> Jesus Christ, i have plenty of fucking Adex.. Do the world a favor and kill yourself nigger



Plenty of Letro too, I'm inclined to believe.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 31, 2010)

Saney is now in the market to purchase prohormones.  He doesn't think they're placebos anymore, it seems.  Too funny!


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 31, 2010)

Got the replacement bulb installed in my TV...works like a charm!  Brighter than it was in recent memory.  It was actually a pretty easy DIY...just a matter of 3 screws.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 31, 2010)

Just got finished getting blown


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2010)

. .tell me why has the CT got so lame? Where are the fkg AP stories? A little bit of ATM going on . . jfc . . .Al's gotta have a new Milf-destroyed & deficated tale to tell  . .  now Saney's single and geared he must be fingering fat dems in the arse . . you're all fkg pole smokers that it isnt it???


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2010)

I got hit up by some ugly fat chick from Plentyoffish last night.. and i talked to her and she said shes down for Anal, Ass to mouth, and possibly Golden Showers.. So I might hook up with her just to get some of that done

Verdict?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 1, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . .tell me why has the CT got so lame? Where are the fkg AP stories? A little bit of ATM going on . . jfc . . .Al's gotta have a new Milf-destroyed & deficated tale to tell . . now Saney's single and geared he must be fingering fat dems in the arse . . you're all fkg pole smokers that it isnt it???


 
Sorry Cap'n......My AP has been lame lately.....Milfie gettin' back with her Hubby kinda has me fucked up a little...It was a wild AP ride, though........I did get the digits of 2 NON-Milfs(23 year olds) at the pool yesterday.....well they programmed one # in my phone and typed both thier names to it......Possible 3-sum??.......they are pretty young, though........both are petite(sorry Saney) with nice bombs......one red head and one brunette.......the Brunette has these piercing "fuck me" eyes that look like trouble



Bled a river outta might right glute last night(prob, scar tissue cuz I always aspirate), so I was paranoid I had lost gear, so I proceeded to shoot my Right delt with another 1/2 ml for safety.


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 1, 2010)

wait a sec alphonse, you lost milfie to a skinny notbig that gave her herpes??  what happened?  was the pool water cold or something?


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2010)

LOL

Its ok Uncle Al, I love skinny women too.. Actually talkin to a thin girl now.. Thick, but not fat in any way.. 

I got one pic from this Pourto Rican Chick that Mr. Richard Gears would probably dream about smashing.. Until his request, i won't post


Edit: Is 3 vials of Tren A 80mg/ml a good deal for 200$ free shippin?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 1, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Is 3 vials of Tren A 80mg/ml a good deal for 200$ free shippin?


 

Not bad with free ship, would be a better deal if it was 100mg/ml


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2010)

yea.. def would.. i'll have to pass it up.. i already have plenty of Tren E on the way so i'm good.


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 1, 2010)

im not old


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2010)

Richard is a Hater for life


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2010)

I have pinned twice.. i did my quad friday night... Fag!


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 1, 2010)

got one...so I'm banging this epileptic chick last night...in the butt...and she has a seizure!!!  I fucking ran out into my car butt as naked...drive home naked...LOL.  I have yet to get a call...maybe she died?  she was floppin like a fish...eyes rolled...tongue slapping.  i tried getting head WHILE she was seizuring but it got weird and I booked.


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2010)

LOL @ Head during a seizure


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 1, 2010)

silly senor, that wasnt a seizure!!!  you just found the one girl in the whole world who could orgasm to your pinky sized prick.  I bet it scared the shit out of you.....


----------



## Tesla (Aug 1, 2010)

Heading to the pool....Coldies loaded...done  ..push-ups and curls.....done........prip.......done......jerked and tan.......done........pussy.....looks good.......lotta action down there


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 1, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Heading to the pool....Coldies loaded...done  ..push-ups and curls.....done........prip.......done......jerked and tan.......done........pussy.....looks good.......lotta action down there


ahh nice...AP in ur future sir 


picked up 6 bottles of wine on a six figure discount...damn clerk kept looking at me...60 y/o hoe


----------



## Tesla (Aug 1, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> ahh nice...AP in ur future sir
> 
> 
> picked up 6 bottles of wine on a six figure discount...damn clerk kept looking at me...60 y/o hoe


 

I'm in love without doubt.......This Blonde with huge bombs straight outta Playboy was leaving as I was going in.......We both looked at each other and all I could say was "Hi"...she said Hi back and I just continued to the pool........ God I pray I see her again........she was a 10.....Body....10.....Face.....10..............Prolly mid 20's......we both smiled at each other, but I froze......I was kinda stoned and just kept goin'.......This bitch better be back cuz if I land this and take pics u fuckers are gonna be LHJO all day and night


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 1, 2010)

I had some good AP adventures recently.  Got a funny ending to one of the stories but I'll update later on.


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2010)

Just got back from my date with one of my girls.. we went to see "Dinner for Schmucks" and it was fucking funny as hell

Great movie, tons of funny shit. a Must see.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 1, 2010)

Not-Bigs all over this Uphill Landscaping joint.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 1, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Not-Bigs all over this Uphill Landscaping joint.


You've got shit on your withered sac from wiping forward don't you.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> You've got shit on your withered sac from wiping forward don't you.


 


Just woke up soaked in sweat.........I guess it's the Tren.......my wife beater is drenched!!!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> wait a sec alphonse, you lost milfie to a skinny notbig that gave her herpes?? what happened? was the pool water cold or something?


 

Milfie is Certifiable........She did me a favor getting back with her hubby cuz dat bitch had twice as much drama in her life as The Jerry Springer Show on a daily basis........

If I don't see that Playboy chick again I'm gonna beat the shit outta myself for not talking to her.......I should know better.....you can't let Gems like that get away, at least not without trying, ya know!!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2010)

This blows......Sweating like a pig and can't sleep and my resting heart rate is 103


----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> nah i hear ya. Get yourself some of that there trazodone. Its good shit. 100mgs and you're dead to the world. non-addicting. As a matter of fact, im gonna drop a suggestion in the Axio box. They should carry some sleep aids in the ancill's section. would make my shipping easier, all in one spot, boom.


 
Where can I get that Traz shit NOW????!!!!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 2, 2010)

Why not just go w/ ketotifen?  pretty cheap. keeps receptors clean for clen, KO's you AND available from most research sites to save on shipping.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> or just lower ur Tren dose so u dont need it.
> 
> Heavy indica strain wouldnt hurt either.


 
Can't really alter my Tren dose since it's part of my blend........and yeah.....gonna re-up on some Fire today and take some rips before bed tonight....worst time ever to be outta prips right now


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 2, 2010)

How is tren for paranoia? I get paranoid from the weed, wondering if that would be amplified. never done tren before.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> How is tren for paranoia? I get paranoid from the weed, wondering if that would be amplified. never done tren before.


 
Don't notice any of that(paranoia)......just insomnia and night sweats so far for me.....and wanting to beat the shit outta this dude at the pool today, but that's another story


----------



## Saney (Aug 2, 2010)

Damn, so when I start my Tren, I have night sweats to look forward to? Great.. 

At least i'm enjoying my steak for breakfast


----------



## Saney (Aug 2, 2010)

Well i do love steak.. I can't see how that would be bad for my diet.. fucking hater

Anyway, the Mail lady (who looked unjerked) drove all the way up to my house and delivered my Liv.52 and TTX4hundred Gears!! only two vials though.. 3 more should be on their way over.

GEARS! Should I pin 1ml now or wait until Friday to inject? how should I dose my Test E and Tren E?


----------



## Saney (Aug 2, 2010)

My blubber isn't that bad actually. and i use 1.5in  

I'm gonna strangle your Short Pourto Rican ass if you keep talkin shit!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 2, 2010)

"Can't really alter my Tren dose since it's part of my blend........" . .that's what I dont like about blends . . but free Gearz are better than a placebo ballrub


----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2010)

Supp kniggs........just chillin' with a resting heart rate of 100 

It was always around 70-80 before this blend....Think it's the tren or mast that's causing it?  Anyway, u knoggs have any home remedies to slow it down?  

I stopped Clen and T3 for now.....that def. couldn't have been helping

I just checked it after a couple prips just now and it was 90.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Can't really alter my Tren dose since it's part of my blend........and yeah.....gonna re-up on some Fire today and take some rips before bed tonight....worst time ever to be outta prips right now


 
whats the blend my nigga...did think mas could cause racing


----------



## Saney (Aug 2, 2010)

Clen on Tren? thats probably going to be your cause.. My shit slowed down big time after i dropped the clen..

But make sure you do your T3 while on Tren.. Richard will tell you why


----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> But make sure you do your T3 while on Tren.. Richard will tell you why


 
You serious???  I wont stop the T3 it if there's a good reason to use it with Tren......I was thinking I mighta fucked up my thyroid and that might have been causing it....


----------



## Saney (Aug 2, 2010)

Tren depletes your thyroid i think..


----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Tren depletes your thyroid i think..


 





Dick Gears


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 2, 2010)

Everything I researched about T3 said you don't wanna stay on longer than 45 days.  Plus imagine how damn sweaty you'd be w/ tren night sweats AND T3.  i get sweaty as fuck just on the T3 as it is.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Everything I researched about T3 said you don't wanna stay on longer than 45 days. Plus imagine how damn sweaty you'd be w/ tren night sweats AND T3. i get sweaty as fuck just on the T3 as it is.


 

I haven't been on more than 3 weeks in this current run......I just pop in Clen for a few days here and there and run the T3 at 50mcg/day for a month straight....Night sweats are crazy........my sheets are soaked every night


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 2, 2010)

My back sweats more than anything else, I'd say.  Pain in the ass having to change shirts, etc.

I'm cashin' in on Ebay.  Moving a couple items from the stash.  Original halodrol-50 is up over 100 bucks already w/ 4 days left.  Should fetch a good profit.  Xtren is at 41 now, paid 20 for it, 25 grams of bulk 4AD is at 50.  Saney's recent conversion to being a believer in prohormones must be the kicker here.  i think he's bidding under a fake name or something.


----------



## Saney (Aug 3, 2010)

Gearsasis!


----------



## Saney (Aug 3, 2010)

Breakfast was good this mornin. Warmed up a bowl of Hot Roast Beef.. hmmmm, my hunger is so bad..

Just a small update, the lil bro is running Mdrol and 500 Test E.. So, we'll see how Jerked he gets... but prolly not much at all


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Everything I researched about T3 said you don't wanna stay on longer than 45 days. Plus imagine how damn sweaty you'd be w/ tren night sweats AND T3. i get sweaty as fuck just on the T3 as it is.


 
Im tapering off after a month on . .  would like to know if T3 time on = time off . .


----------



## Saney (Aug 3, 2010)

I need to hop on the T3 when my Gears kick in


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> How's about skipping seconds on desert, for one. and not everything needs to be deep fried in animal shortening.


 

werd . . Jenny Craig  for that fatass

 . . anyways, I found out t4 is like a slow release t3, just a little weaker . . half life 1 week as opposed to a day . . I can take that shit for another 4-8 weeks so Im gonna drop my t3 and add it in . . . .

Gears!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 3, 2010)

I pissed my bed last night.     ........wtf is going on??


----------



## independent (Aug 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I pissed my bed last night.     ........wtf is going on??











GICH!


----------



## Saney (Aug 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> How's about skipping seconds on desert, for one. and not everything needs to be deep fried in animal shortening.



wtf?  I don't eat desert bitch! I only eat good foods and plenty of it..

fucking Hater I swear


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I pissed my bed last night.  ........wtf is going on??


 

well...ya are gettin up there old guy!!!!



seriously though, thats one side ive never gotten from tren. As far as your t3 goes, tren, and lots of other gear can make you show a lowered t3 level while your on cycle but wont effect t4. Thus showing that thyroid output is actually normal. Essentially it just skews t3 a lil. 
Hows your bp al?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 3, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> Hows your bp al?


 
BP was 131/81 last night and my Heart rate was 95........but I was walking around the store and shit so hopefully that's why my HR was 95....

I think I've just been exhausted lately and was in too deep a sleep to get up and piss.......


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 3, 2010)

If it burned, Milfie is toast!  Yeah, I won the libidoplex 500 but they're having problems with it crashing so it'll be 250 instead.  I'm taking the Saney approach and using gears AND ph's!


----------



## independent (Aug 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lol @ libidoplex. I heard theres a boner on the vial label.



What makes it a libido enhancer?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lol @ libidoplex. I heard theres a boner on the vial label.



I'm waiting for  Methyl Vit C enanthate to come out!


----------



## independent (Aug 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lol i dont know, the fact that it has test in it i guess.... They didnt know how to market the long ester so they came up with libidoplex on short notice..



I thought maybe it had something to do with the ester.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lol i can see al dragging his pissy mattress down to the dumpster at 2 am.


 
For some reason I see Al having a waterbed from 1972.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> For some reason I see Al having a waterbed from 1972.



With jungle print sheets.  My money is on tiger stripes.


----------



## independent (Aug 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> With jungle print sheets.  My money is on tiger stripes.



I say black satin.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 3, 2010)

........That's my bad ass bed alright. 


Hey Dick.......check your PM.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I pissed my bed last night.  ........wtf is going on??


 
least you're smart enough to run trenA . . if all the sides get too much you'll be back to normal in a few days

 . .we're gonna be hearing about Saney's side for fkg weeks


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 3, 2010)

*Al at Coldie Pool, frustrated about not snagging the new bitch.*


----------



## Saney (Aug 3, 2010)

Tren E has no sides.. 

On a bad note, i had a terrible phone call today at work.. it was so bad I don't even wanna talk about it


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Tren E has no sides..
> 
> On a bad note, i had a terrible phone call today at work.. it was so bad I don't even wanna talk about it



u preggers?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


>


 
hulk got skinny legs . . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 3, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> hulk got skinny legs . . .



They atrophied after he pinned the quad.  Couldn't squat anymore.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 3, 2010)

So Ebay is being very good to me.  X-Tren is at 80 bucks w/ 4 days left.  Halodrol is at 107, 4AD at 54.  Saney's gonna be JACKED!


----------



## Saney (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL Jacked from Real Tren and Real Test, and real Tbol lol.. Fat turd


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> LOL Jacked from Real Tren and Real Test, and real Tbol lol.. Fat turd



And real prohormones you're trying to buy in that other thread.  They used to be placebos but now they're A-OK!

Anyway, Halodrol is up to 127.  With 4 days left, it'll prob hit 150 or so by the time it's all over.  then I'll send out 2nd chance offers and make some bank.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 3, 2010)

One of these little shits is my new dog. Top quality American Bulldogs. I get pick of the litter for free. I'm thinking of names. Mack (Mack Daddy) is the front runner. Anyhoo... What should the little guys first cycle?

GYCH!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 3, 2010)

Start the little guy off with Test E (1000mg/week) and Tren E(800mg/week) for 16 weeks........He'll be the most jerked Bulldog on da block, knigg


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 3, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> One of these little shits is my new dog. Top quality American Bulldogs. I get pick of the litter for free. I'm thinking of names. Mack (Mack Daddy) is the front runner. Anyhoo... What should the little guys first cycle?
> 
> GYCH!



Friends of mine had a Pit named Mack.  They had a big rig repair shop so it was like Mack Truck.  I say call him Spike, like the Bulldog from Tom and Jerry.  Or maybe Winston, like Winston Churchill.  George like St. George...something English themed.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 3, 2010)

Holy shit....Halodrol is now at 177.50!  About 310 so far between the three items.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 4, 2010)

This joint is DEAD!  Errbody must be administering their prostate "support" supps.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2010)

werd . . It's pinnin' night: gears, mel-II, hcg, vitB, lhjo


----------



## Saney (Aug 4, 2010)

I did some Pinning last night, on da Feather Head!


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 4, 2010)

Just put up some micronized beta alanine on Ebay. Should fetch around $90 an ounce. 

Score!!!


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 4, 2010)

i just informed ebay about the banned prohormones niagrasmalls is selling,  hehe....lets see how much they go for now!!

gears!!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:
			
		

> Friends of mine had a Pit named Mack.  They had a big rig repair shop so it was like Mack Truck.  I say call him Spike, like the Bulldog from Tom and Jerry.  Or maybe Winston, like Winston Churchill.  George like St. George...something English themed.



But he's not an English bulldog. He's an American bulldog. Big difference. His daddy is 105 pounds with basically no BF. He's all jerked and vascular like he's been downing a stack of Beta-Al, Neovar and rubbing 4AD on his sack. No... Wait. He's a fukkin dog. He can't be rubbin placebos on his balls. Or can he?


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 4, 2010)

i rub my dogs balls....er, wait...what, hold on.  what were u asking?


----------



## Saney (Aug 4, 2010)

LMFAO 

I NEED TO PIN SOME Gears!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 4, 2010)

Grapeseed Oil is "In Transit" from UPS.......just in time to pinn my Left quad tonight.......hope it works cuz otherwise I'm gonna invest in a cane.


----------



## independent (Aug 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Grapeseed Oil is "In Transit" from UPS.......just in time to pinn my Left quad tonight.......hope it works cuz otherwise I'm gonna invest in a cane.



You should just cut it with some more test e.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 4, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> i just informed ebay about the banned prohormones niagrasmalls is selling, hehe....lets see how much they go for now!!
> 
> gears!!


 

 what a great idea!!! 

GYCH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 4, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> what a great idea!!!
> 
> GYCH!



Yeah cuz errbody here only does legal stuff.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 4, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> i just informed ebay about the banned prohormones niagrasmalls is selling,  hehe....lets see how much they go for now!!
> 
> gears!!



He relented once I listed some letro up there.  Now I'm friends w/ Mooch AND Saney!


----------



## Saney (Aug 4, 2010)

this gay cum cake doesn't understand.. Gears are the only way to Bigdom


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 4, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> this gay cum cake doesn't understand.. Gears are the only way to Bigdom



Then why are you trying to buy prohormones in another thread?  If they're truly placebos then why are you wasting your dad's hard earned money on them.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 4, 2010)

Ahem...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/buy-sell-trade/112214-mega-sale.html


----------



## Tesla (Aug 4, 2010)

When u kniggs pinn quads, do you bend your knee like your taking a shit(90 degrees), or do you have it partially bent, but kinda extended??


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> When u kniggs pinn quads, do you bend your knee like your taking a shit(90 degrees), or do you have it partially bent, but kinda extended??


 
I sit in a chair . . but fk quads, they hurt like a kick to saney's cunt . I tried jcars method of lower quad . . even worse! See if you can get away with just glutes and delts man.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 4, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> See if you can get away with just glutes and delts man.


 
No way.....The other areas are too sore.......They don't recover in time with just 4 spots with this blend......That's why I was hoping this grapeseed oil will do the trick(Found out tommorrow if it does).......either that or I'm pinning Tri's tonight


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2010)

would rather go quads than anywhere near the arms . .  you'll be walking around like an amputee knigg


----------



## Saney (Aug 4, 2010)

I did my quad while i was sitting down.. seemed easy.. But Al's must be an old pussy or sum10


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> No way.....The other areas are too sore.......They don't recover in time with just 4 spots with this blend......That's why I was hoping this grapeseed oil will do the trick(Found out tommorrow if it does).......either that or I'm pinning Tri's tonight



How many mL's are you pinnin and what frequency?


----------



## Saney (Aug 4, 2010)

I only pin 2ml or 2.3


----------



## Tesla (Aug 4, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> How many mL's are you pinnin and what frequency?


 
1ml of the pfp2fifty belnd EOD........




D-Sane, u bend your leg when pinning quads or extend it?? 


Fucking 7PM local time here and my fucking Grapeseed Oil ain't here yet......I paid extra for UPS 3-Day Select so I'm crackin' skulls if that shit don't get here soon........


----------



## Tesla (Aug 4, 2010)

Grapeseed Oil is here!!!!!!!  

Now I can pinn my quad later after a prip or 5 and some Merlot with my BBQ'ed Salmon


Hey Dick......you get my HCG PM from a couple days ago???



"I don't think I need to talk to you fuckin' dildos any longer"


----------



## Tesla (Aug 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> no, ask away....my inbox is a jumble-fuck of spam from saney


 
Hey Bender.......GSO got here about 7:45.........The UPS guy was kinda jerked and have a feeling he knew what RLS was. 

I'll paste the PM in here after Dinner.......tell Saney to quick effin' your PM's up


Gotta love are Avy's.........Bender and Todd.......Rebels without a cause.


----------



## Saney (Aug 4, 2010)

My ex girlfriend just sent me some sweet nakeds... I miss fucking her so BAD!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 4, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> My ex girlfriend just sent me some sweet nakeds... I miss fucking her so BAD!



Post them here and everywhere else we can think of.  By sending them, she's pretty much asking to be exposed.  Better yet, make some sort of FAIL pic of them and see it it catches on.  Best kind of revenge there is.


----------



## Saney (Aug 4, 2010)

Nah, I wanna nut on her fat tits, not put her on blast...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 4, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Nah, I wanna nut on her fat tits, not put her on blast...



No fun!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 4, 2010)

Quad pinn wit da Grapeseed Oil done......Shit totally thins it out and makes shooting thru 25g smooth as silk........1/2 hr. later and a little sore on inj. site........12 hrs. later will determine if I need a cane. 

Hope this GSO is all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Quad pinn wit da Grapeseed Oil done......Shit totally thins it out and makes shooting thru 25g smooth as silk........1/2 hr. later and a little sore on inj. site........12 hrs. later will determine if I need a cane.
> 
> Hope this GSO is all it's cracked up to be.


 
how did you mix the GSO and Gears?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 5, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> how did you mix the GSO and Gears?


 
Used 2 syringes........drew 1ml of the blend......then drew .75ml of GSO in the other syringe......popped the needle off the blend syringe.......then inserted the GSO needle into the blend syringe and shot it in while pulling back the plunger......pushed the air out til I saw oil.......popped on my 25g on that then ran it under hot tap water for 1 minute to help them mix.......then shot the 1.75ml into my quad and called it a night


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2010)

does the GSO come sterilised? Or did you autoclave it in the oven?


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:
			
		

> does the GSO come sterilised? Or did you autoclave it in the oven?




Good question.... ?


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

Steak for breakfast! Does that make me fat? or just on a Bigsby Journey?


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> My ex girlfriend just sent me some sweet nakeds... I miss fucking her so BAD!


 
WTF and you didn't send them to me?


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

give me your cell number or email.. i need to save it in my phone

(if you give me your Cell, i'll give it to Roids and he'll drunk call you and talk about how he misses the Gilf)


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 5, 2010)

WTF is Roids anyway? Is he still in the hospital with fried rice burns?


----------



## independent (Aug 5, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> WTF is Roids anyway? Is he still in the hospital with fried rice burns?



I think she threw kung pao chicken in is eyes.


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

He actually called me the other night (again) and told me about how he misses the Gilf and that him and his wife are on a good note right now.. and that his Credit Cards are all maxed out from the Uber Amounts of Gear he's been buying to Impress the Gilf..

POS!

Oh and he's too busy to come on the CT anymore because of School or sum10


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 5, 2010)

Fuck that. His gilf is wayyyyy hotter than Chow Ming.


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Chow Ming.



LMFAO @ Will

...and her name is Cho Ping Pal


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 5, 2010)

I think she made Roids change his name to Kum Hia Nao.


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

If he changes his name to that, then i'm gonna score the coolest name EVER!!

Nok Su Kow!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 5, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> does the GSO come sterilised? Or did you autoclave it in the oven?


 

It's comes sterile and filtered in a sealed vial from RSL...

So far so good, no pain yet!!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2010)

I just found the coolest FB page . .  links sent!


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> It's comes sterile and filtered in a sealed vial from RSL...
> 
> So far so good, no pain yet!!!!!



yo Uncle Al, what's that cheap fast site you use for Pins?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> yo Uncle Al, what's that cheap fast site you use for Pins?



Gpz.com.  Steak for breakfast could make you fat depending on the cut and portion size.  Too many varieties to say without knowing.  Could be flank or prime rib.  What kind do the 'rents buy?


----------



## independent (Aug 5, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Gpz.com.  Steak for breakfast could make you fat depending on the cut and portion size.  Too many varieties to say without knowing.  Could be flank or prime rib.  What kind do the 'rents buy?



Chuck roast.


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

Actually, my parents usually buy cheap shitty steak.. But i like to buy NY Strip or Porter House.

But thanks for lookin out for me Fatty McFive Guys


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Actually, my parents usually buy cheap shitty steak.. But i like to buy NY Strip or Porter House.
> 
> But thanks for lookin out for me Fatty McFive Guys



Not like I frequent Five Guys.  I have them once in a great while for a cheat.  Their burgers are made with beef, just like steak.  You think a porterhouse has less saturated fat?  Look it up for us.


----------



## independent (Aug 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Damn, ballin on chuck roasts? Say word! Thats like a step up from boot leather.



But if you slow cook them, yum yum.


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

Can somebody tell this fat whore to stop commenting on every post I make... Holy shit, grow a Vagina and get it over with.. JFC


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 5, 2010)

Look it up damnit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

Just Injected my 200mgs of Tren E and 575mgs of Test E. Actually turned out to be a "Painless" injection with the 23g.. didn't bury it completely in me, but 80%.

I got some 25's 1'inchers comin in.. maybe that'll be nice too.


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

lol You myzzle.. 

It ain't nuttin but a nugget son


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Can somebody tell this fat whore to stop commenting on every post I make... Holy shit, grow a Vagina and get it over with.. JFC



You asked if your breakfast choices would make you fat and you didn't like the realistic answer you got.  Yes, a porterhouse for breakfast is a poor choice for a cutting diet.


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe i'm not cutting anymore. Maybe you need some Gears


And for future notice, when I ask for advice, you're the last person I want it from. Try your hardest to refrain.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 5, 2010)

BBQ Teriyaki Chicken over a bed of hot Brown rice and a huge tumbler of Green Tea


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 5, 2010)

Guess that cut didn't work out so well.  My advice for your first ever cycle...don't stick to just test.  Take the kitchen sink approach and just stack everything...toss in a variety of prohormones, too.  That's what the big boys do.   Gears...and umm ph's!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

Get off my dick you fat bitch.. The cut was great. I look much better now than i did at 248 where I started. dropping 20lbs is alot..

Now please, stfu and leave me be. So annoying


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 5, 2010)

make up and give us an AP story mother fuckers


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll make up with him when I see some Pics of his Flabby chest


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'll make up with him when I see some Pics of his Flabby chest


Not really my thing to send pics to men that are members of bear websites...

Besides, the camera's in the shop...lol.


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

Exactly, you'd rather Troll all my posts like a fag.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2010)

. .  who want to here about my NightOwl scat-eating story?


----------



## independent (Aug 5, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . .  who want to here about my NightOwl scat-eating story?



Sure why not.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2010)

. . I was in the park, eating a nice big bowl of dog-scat when along came Night-Owl.

We discussed her workout goals, but she declined to indulge in the delicious doggy treats, however she did mention how desirable and jerked theCapt was 

  . . a lame story but an improvement on the Saney:Josh Homo Wars


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 5, 2010)

Indeed


----------



## independent (Aug 5, 2010)

I think we should make josh drse just to piss off Saney. Oh the irony.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry, he's just too easy to fuck with.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I think we should make josh drse just to piss off Saney. Oh the irony.


 
we have only enough room for one jew. That's The Situation, who also forfills the Dirty Spec category as well.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay, okay....I'll post a recent degradation.  I found this fat bitch on miumeet, an app for my phone I mentioned a while back.  I figured out pretty quick that she was a little slut and that she wanted to try getting dommed.  That's pretty much my specialty, so I told her I'd do it, but she'd have to do whatever I said, including anal....which she doesn't like.

First session i did all the usual dom stuff, plus a min or so of anal, just to make her do it.  Came in her mouth and made it swallow what was on her face, too.  Talked big shit the entire time.

Second meet up, I didn't do anal but made her take the condom off of me and empty it all over her face...on video.  The whole time I was asking her who was my cumslut and making her say she was, etc.  Bigger than I usually go, but I'll abuse the occasional fat chick just for fun.  Was gonna make her blow a friend of mine in public but she punked out.  Facials are fun, but I thought the self-inflicted facial was a nice twist.  The end.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, this place is DEAD lately!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 6, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Wow, this place is DEAD lately!


like your girl in the sack
on a side note Golden C 
has a lotof old people eating there...man


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

Only Not Bigs eat at the Golden Coral


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, with the exception of Roids, many not bigs dine at the Coral.. And you know this


Dude, when i finally feel like it, i'll tell you what happened.. It was a master plan from the get-go, and I was a fucking pawn at best


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

Free Web Cam - kathy69 46 female habana,Cuba


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not talking about Kat you corn hole...

Fuck her, she can keep the Laptop and shove it up her non-existing ass.. Dry'd cunt having fatty

I'm fucked over something completely drawn up by a smart smart gal... total mind fuck


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

Dude, I got played out really bad by a completely different set of ppl. Kat doesn't leave the couch but to get her gallon of ice cream "I don't know why i'm so fat"


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

Well i just got an email from Katherine lol

"420$" fuck me there goes my Tren


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 6, 2010)

I hope the gears don't send you over the edge.


----------



## independent (Aug 6, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm not talking about Kat you corn hole...
> 
> Fuck her, she can keep the Laptop and shove it up her non-existing ass.. Dry'd cunt having fatty
> 
> I'm fucked over something completely drawn up by a smart smart gal... total mind fuck



Please tell.  It has to be better than  reading Joshs story about some guy dumping a condom on his face.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Please tell. It has to be better than reading Joshs story about some guy dumping a condom on his face.


 
But he managed to take a free towel from the hotel room. Score!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

Lol


score!!!!!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> LMAO
> 
> Yeah so, i was chatting the cleaning lady up, i believe her name was Rosita. Anyway, i managed to confuse her with a long, boring story regarding some free samples i picked up while power walking through the Mall. Well, I thought it was an amusing tale but Rosita, not so much. Her eyes glazed over and she slumped forward, passing out from my hideously boring story. As soon as her body hit the floor, i sprung into action, ransacking her cart for complimentary hand soaps and Shower caps. I used the pillow cases from the room to load up all the soaps and channel guides then hauled ass out of there.


 
LOL!!!

"ROR" - Mrs. Roids


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone got 420$ they can lend me for Abortion Money?


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you really think it's yours?


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

I think so.. Jay was gonna be the God father..

The worst part was, she was drunk when we last "did it" and she was calling out Jay's name and was letting me go back door.. It's gotta pay well to be a short stubby Whopper


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 6, 2010)

What a great morning thus far. Took the day off from work to check out some garage sales in the area. Best deal of the day so far is a 5 year old bottle of DHEA. The guy wanted a $1 for it but I managed to talk him down to 35 cents. He wouldn't budge so I left and came back an hour later and he finally gave in. 

I might be able to sell it on EBAY for $2. Score!!!!


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 6, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I think so.. Jay was gonna be the God father..
> 
> The worst part was, she was drunk when we last "did it" and she was calling out Jay's name and was letting me go back door.. It's gotta pay well to be a short stubby Whopper


 

i call bullshit!  the fact that saney is man enough to put a baby in that is about as believable as niagrasmall's sex stories......must be jays!


----------



## independent (Aug 6, 2010)

Can you imagine how chubby the baby will be.


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

.25mg Caber down the shoot!


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 6, 2010)

baby saney


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 6, 2010)

this is what it would look like if niagrasmalls were the one that knocked up kat.


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 6, 2010)

and this is an artists rendering of the spawn of kat and roids


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 6, 2010)

Doubt my stories all you want but there was plenty of proof of them when I had my Paravol log over at BN.  Even Senor Will will admit to it.  I'd venture to say I get a whole lot more ass than the majority of CT'ers.

As to Ebay, I profited over 200 last month and will end up being at least 600 by the end of August.  Doubt anyone would turn away those kind of profits.  Not like it's hard to list shit.  Buy low, sell high, young Padwans.


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 6, 2010)

fucking huge fat chicks and dudes is not what i consider to be "gettin ass".  Its quality and FEMALE or it doesnt count.  As far as ebay goes i am to busy making money at my JOB, to spend hours of my time on ebay for a couple hundy a month.


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 6, 2010)

heres what it would look like if carrot top was the one who knocked cat up.  Saney are you paying attention...this will help you figure out who the father is in a few months.


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 6, 2010)

Saney has a JOB now?  Wow.


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 6, 2010)

and a kid.....our little sanesloot, hes all growed up


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 6, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> fucking huge fat chicks and dudes is not what i consider to be "gettin ass".  Its quality and FEMALE or it doesnt count.  As far as ebay goes i am to busy making money at my JOB, to spend hours of my time on ebay for a couple hundy a month.



Dude, this was for a professionally done pay website that was linked to on all the major facial sites.  They hired models for the shoots.  Go google some reviews for kansasfacials.com.  It's been gone for 3 or 4 yrs now but there are still reviews out there.


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 6, 2010)

so now your a pornstar?????


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 6, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> and a kid.....our little sanesloot, hes all growed up


 
Is he out of his parents' house yet?


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 6, 2010)

yeah, he left the house for like three hours today when he went to the mall to scope out the new air jordans!


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 6, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Dude, this was for a professionally done pay website that was linked to on all the major facial sites. They hired models for the shoots. Go google some reviews for kansasfacials.com. It's been gone for 3 or 4 yrs now but there are still reviews out there.


 

and if you gotta pay, which im not against, i wouldnt be bragging about it.  It sounds pretty stupid that the corraborating evidence to your "getting ass" is your buddy paid chicks to fuck you.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 6, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> and if you gotta pay, which im not against, i wouldnt be bragging about it.  It sounds pretty stupid that the corraborating evidence to your "getting ass" is your buddy paid chicks to fuck you.



The point is, this wasn't some thrown together amateur shit.  Pay sites are far and away better quality than free sites.  As I said, ask Will if I'm full of shit.  He and I did Paravol logs at the same time a few yrs. ago and mine was well documented w/ stories of video shoots, pics, etc.  He knows it's true and I'm sure will admit it.

Regarding Saney, yeah he still lives at home.  Why would he leave when he can spend what he'd normally have to pay for rent or a mortgage payment on gears?  He's on the gravy train and ridin' it til the wheels come off.


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 6, 2010)

no bro, the point is your not good at "getting ass" like you say you are if your buddy is paying her to fuck you.  Do you think those "models" would have had anything to do with your ass if they werent getting paid?


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

To settle this "Who gets ass" argument.. Who ever is More Jerked and Tan wins 

Yes I have a job, Yes i live at home. Yes thats why i have so much money for Gears... At least i'm getting Jerked from it.

So kathy, when can we go on a dinner date?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 6, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> no bro, the point is your not good at "getting ass" like you say you are if your buddy is paying her to fuck you.  Do you think those "models" would have had anything to do with your ass if they werent getting paid?



That's not the extent of my ass getting...lol.  You acted like you thought I was lying about it so I gave you specifics.  Now you're changing the argument.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 6, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> To settle this "Who gets ass" argument.. Who ever is More Jerked and Tan wins
> 
> Yes I have a job, Yes i live at home. Yes thats why i have so much money for Gears... At least i'm getting Jerked from it.
> 
> So kathy, when can we go on a dinner date?




Do you realize that saying you live with your parents well into your 20's....BUT you can afford steroids isn't exactly something to brag about?  Lots of ppl can afford gear, that's immaterial.  The fact that you live at home at your age is really bad.  

If you have a full time job you need to GTFO of the house and make your own way in the world.  That's what men do.  Hell, plenty of single women younger than you have their own apt. so I can't even really appeal to your sense of manhood about it.  I got nothin'....lol.


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

Yea... Well I hope one day Creatine gets you Jacked


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 6, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Yea... Well I hope one day Creatine gets you Jacked



Way to avoid the issue.  I'm gonna propose that you and Mooch switch screen names.  Seems like that name would fit you a lot better, considering you're still mooching off your parents.  How old are you again...?


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

Way to avoid the issue... I'm gonna propose you'll never get jacked off Creatine or BA.. Maybe you shove move up. 

How Blubbed are you again?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 6, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Way to avoid the issue... I'm gonna propose you'll never get jacked off Creatine or BA.. Maybe you shove move up.
> 
> How Blubbed are you again?



Supplements and fitness aren't the issue.  Mooching off your parents as a grown man is.  Why is it that you refuse to move out even after you got a full time job?  Serious question.  If you avoid it again I'll assume you're too ashamed to answer honestly.  I wouldn't blame you, either.


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

Well i believe placebos are the issue. 

And Just because one lives with his parents, doesn't make me any less of a person. Now this happens to be the only ammo you have on me.. That's fine and all, but ppl in the CT don't really care about reading it over and over. 

However, since this is a Body Building Forum, I ask you, when will you stop abusing PH's and Placebos? Or do you plan on being Blubbed forever?


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 6, 2010)

He's got gears and now he's got attitude.


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm sorry.. i'm just trying to get hot enough so you'll let me take you out to dinner.. even if you think its funny that i live at home.. why not a free meal


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 6, 2010)

man, if my parents would let me mooch off them i'd be there in a heart beat. I say mooch off your parents as long as you can, it's revenge for bringing you into this shitty ass world.


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

Yea.. Some ppl get forced out of their homes and hate everyone who can mooch.. So that sounds like Hater'ade.. And since I understand his anger for me, I'm not effected.

More of a compliment that he trolls for my blood and tears. Guess that means Josh is in fact, my Biggest Fan


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> No kidding. When i go its usually seniors eating dinner at 4, obese dems and John Deere t-shirt wearing mothafuckas. Then usually a parade of fat sheriffs walk in and im usually walking out at that point.


 Or they het there at 3.30 so they can get dinner for the lunch price


----------



## cc-10 (Aug 6, 2010)

pounded out some chest and shoulders with G-Moses...now time for some trim


----------



## Tesla (Aug 6, 2010)

Lotsa Purple Starfish slammin' Engineering Specialists up in dese parts lately.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Lotsa Purple Starfish slammin' Engineering Specialists up in dese parts lately.


 
You betcha u poop stabbin butt plug


----------



## Tesla (Aug 6, 2010)

Manhole Inspectors swabbing the poop deck at a medium pace all over the CT.


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyhow, How do people feel about Masteron?


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Manhole Inspectors swabbing the poop deck at a medium pace all over the CT.


I like to start out at a slow pace or your victim will just jump out of the fuck dumpster like a scalded dog, get it all the way in then get their head pinned against the dumpster wall then let'er rip. *ANAL CARNAGE*


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 6, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Anyhow, How do people feel about Masteron?


I'd hit it


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

anyone have experience with Mast E?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 6, 2010)

Mast Prop is in my blend......I'm recomping nicely and getting pretty sliced up and vascular...can barely pinch my stomach....Hard to tell which compound is having the biggest effect as Tren Ace and Test Prop are also in the blend.........


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Mast Prop is in my blend......I'm recomping nicely and getting pretty sliced up and vascular...can barely pinch my stomach....Hard to tell which compound is having the biggest effect as Tren Ace and Test Prop are also in the blend.........


 

pics of claimed jerkedness and increased desirability . . .


----------



## Tesla (Aug 6, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> pics of claimed jerkedness and increased desirability . . .


 
U apparently need some LHJO material.......I'll wait til cycles end for pics.....in the meantime u can  to my Nephew's pics.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> U apparently need some LHJO material.......I'll wait til cycles end for pics.....in the meantime u can  to my Nephew's pics.


 
werd, the wankbank is empty  . . . you're fat nephew is a poor 2nd choice


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2010)

just as a guide, you more jerked than this hulk hogan impersonator?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 6, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> just as a guide, you more jerked than this hulk hogan impersonator?


 

Fuck yeah.....u kidding me, knigg 


I'm drinking a big ass Capt'n an Coke right now in honor of da Capp


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 6, 2010)

I could've stayed home too but didn't wanna live at home forever.  I just stayed for my 2 yrs of community college then transferred to an out of state college to go make my own way in the world.  It's just part of growing up and doing your own thing.  

If prohormones are palcebos, why are you trying to buy them off Blumpkin.  Errbody saw that thread where you wanted to buy them up for your kitchen sink cycle.  now you're even looking into masteron.  Everything I ever read about first cyucles, ppl. advise using only test....not tren e, not masteron, not a host of ph's.  Now that you're Mr. Gears, you should do your first cycle the way everyone advises, not some haphazard shotgun approach.  When sides hit, you won't have a clue what's causing it.  

I was just thinkin....what if the tren makes Saney piss the bed.  Do his parents get stuck w/ doin' the laundry?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 6, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I could've stayed home too but didn't wanna live at home forever. I just stayed for my 2 yrs of community college then transferred to an out of state college to go make my own way in the world. It's just part of growing up and doing your own thing.
> 
> If prohormones are palcebos, why are you trying to buy them off Blumpkin. Errbody saw that thread where you wanted to buy them up for your kitchen sink cycle. now you're even looking into masteron. Everything I ever read about first cyucles, ppl. advise using only test....not tren e, not masteron, not a host of ph's. Now that you're Mr. Gears, you should do your first cycle the way everyone advises, not some haphazard shotgun approach. When sides hit, you won't have a clue what's causing it.
> 
> I was just thinkin....what if the tren makes Saney piss the bed. Do his parents get stuck w/ doin' the laundry?



I used 1meth test and 19nor proH's and they work...piss is real yellow but effective ..this was year ago..I still have a few left


----------



## Tesla (Aug 6, 2010)

Just pinned da glute with the blend.......Think I nicked a vein.......been coughing for a while since inject.......


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 7, 2010)

way to go my nigga


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 7, 2010)

The Situation said:


> I used 1meth test and 19nor proH's and they work...piss is real yellow but effective ..this was year ago..I still have a few left



Yep, lots of the old ph's worked bug time.  M1T, 1AD, 1Test, 4AD...all that stuff worked.  Fact is ppl just like to poke fun, not knowing what they really were.  I'm just needling Saney, pun intended, since he's always calling them placebo while he's trying to buy them for the mother of all cycles.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:
			
		

> Yep, lots of the old ph's worked bug time.  M1T, 1AD, 1Test, 4AD...all that stuff worked.  Fact is ppl just like to poke fun, not knowing what they really were.  I'm just needling Saney, pun intended, since he's always calling them placebo while he's trying to buy them for the mother of all cycles.



JFC.... Really?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yep, lots of the old ph's worked bug time. M1T, 1AD, 1Test, 4AD...all that stuff worked. Fact is ppl just like to poke fun, not knowing what they really were. I'm just needling Saney, pun intended, since he's always calling them placebo while he's trying to buy them for the mother of all cycles.


 
the one's now are crap..I know someone using some and its been a year and well its not even close..tell saney i have many bottle for him...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 7, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> JFC.... Really?


 1meth-test was no joke ....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 7, 2010)

The Situation said:


> 1meth-test was no joke ....



Yeah, M1T was serious shit.  I never messed w/ it personally but did use 1-Test.  A few yrs. ago I did that and 4AD plus ALRI's Ergomax.  That was a serious ass strength cycle.  If you have that old stuff, throw it on Ebay.  Ppl will pay out the ass for it.  My Halodrol is up to 225 now and still almost a day to go.  I figured I'd get 100 or so.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> why is halo so high when TS and suppwarehouse both sell it for 29? lol
> 
> hdrol is the fucking truth though. its "Trennish" for me at 125 mgs



The original was the best because it also had madol and one other thing in it, aside from what was on the label.  Used it at the standard 50 mg. for a month a few yrs ago.  Brought it in for the 2nd half of a 2 month 11-OXO cycle.  Very good combo as far as leaning out but 11-OXO was pricey as hell.


----------



## Saney (Aug 7, 2010)

OMG, When I posted on Blumpkin's PH's Thread, It was a joke... Holy fucking shit.. Dude, why would I use PH's when I have Other oral steroids?

Jesus fucking Christ... you fat lame fuck

And who cares if i'm doing a first cycle unlike the masses? At least this shows i'm not a sheep like your gay 4AD ass.. 


GET OFF MY COCK


GICH


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 7, 2010)

_Up for sale is an EXTREMELY rare item that i doubt you will find anywhere else.  It is highly sought after and proven to be be very effective.  The original Gaspari Halodrol-50 was only available for a very short time and was never available again.  Later lot numbers didn't have the "extras" that were included in the original formula.  Please see the lot number in the picture to verify that this is the GOOD one.  There are clones of this product out there but nothing will ever be as effective as the original formula.  Do not miss this opportunity to experience the incredible muscle growth and hardness that is achieved only with the original.  I also have other hard to find products so check my other auctions.  This can be stacked with the 4AD I'm also selling to create a very effective cycle.  Only use for one month at a time, no more than one tablet per day per instructions on the box.  Paypal only, no returns, FREE SHIPPING._


you need this saney...fuck an abortion, get halodrol and stack it w/ 4ad!  this would be "a very effective cycle."


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 7, 2010)

you guys need to see "dinner for shmucks!"  saw it last night, that movie is hilarious!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 7, 2010)

All this PH talk is giving me wood.


----------



## Saney (Aug 7, 2010)

fuck PH's.. I like my Tbol


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 7, 2010)

jesus christ!!!  u guys are all a bunch of ph eating, prostate poking faggots up in here.  u homos should all move to kansas, the lot of ya!


----------



## Saney (Aug 7, 2010)

Tbol is a ProHormone? If so I'm moving to Kansas and gonna start up my own homosexual gang bang Partys


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd rather live in KS than Jersey.  NJ is dirty as fuck.  

About the halo, one dude has 40 grams of bulk 1AD and wants to trade it for 1 box of halo.  That's a shitload of 1AD and that stuff used to be really expensive but effective.  I'm kinda tempted, but I think it's probably better to just get the cash since the current box is at 225 w/ a couple hrs to go.  I think 1AD would stack well w/ regular test, but w/ the money I just have more options.  I do have some 1-Test (about 12 grams( that I could always stack w/ test.  Everyone used to stack it w/ 4AD so basically the same stack as the old days....just more of it.

Yeah, I'll do the libido stuff.  Already got my darts in about a week ago, so I'll be good to go.  The only trick i'll have to figure out is I'm just finishing 5 weeks on X-Tren/4 weeks on epi.  The plex should be here on Monday, but conventional wisdom is long ester takes a while to kick in.  

So, if I started the plex on Mon, I'd be in hormonal limbo for a while.  So I could stay on epi for anther week or 2, but that'd mean 6 weeks on a methyl.  Epi is mild as methyls go, but it's still a methyl.  Maybe it'd be doable if I were to load up pretty heavy on liver protection for those final weeks.  Other option would be extending the X-Tren since that's not a methyl.  It's usually 6 weeks, but I think some guys do it for 8.  The fact that it's a 19-nor, I assume it's cool to stack w/ the beginnings of a longer estered test cycle.

About the test, it was originally gonna be 500 mg/ml, so the idea was to hit 2 ml every 10-12 days and being a cycle of like 30 weeks.  Now they had to switch it out to the 250 version because of the 500 crashing.  That means 2 ml/week to hit 500 since 250 a week of a long ester prob is more like 200 of shorter estered test...probably not worth doing.  So, now I'm looking at maybe a 12 or 13 week cycle.  is that considered long enough for a long ester?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Yes, 10-15 is the norm. If you run it for only 13, you'll still be "on" for another 2 weeks because of the ester. So its all good.



Good.  Would you go w/ the X-Tren or epi for the bridging into the test?  I could always do some 4AD too, but I'd rather sell it in the original 25 gram package so no one thinks I'm scamming.  That plus I don't have a digital scale to measure out a week's worth.  Used to just always brew up a couple of 8 oz. Dermabolics bottles and call it even.


----------



## Saney (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


>



Didn't they already scold you about your post whoring?  Don't go getting banned from yet another forum now.


----------



## Saney (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Do you plan on using the Genxx gears or nah?
> 
> I hear 11-oxo is actually decent for keeping cortisol low post cycle.


 

who the fk comes off cycle?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Epi was trash. I ran it not long ago and its shit. If the X-tren is anything like Trenbolone, then i'd opt for the X.



Hard to say for sure not having done tren, but ppl. say it's similar.  I know I'm sweating like hell on it and I'm tapered down to 30 mg. of T3.  11-OXO is good for cortisol.  PA marketed it more as a selective cortisol modulator than as an anabolic.  I think it goes well w/ cutters to keep cortisol low on cycle.  he did mention that it'd be good post cycle for the same thing but decided not to market it that way.


----------



## Saney (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, M1T was serious shit. I never messed w/ it personally but did use 1-Test. A few yrs. ago I did that and 4AD plus ALRI's Ergomax. That was a serious ass strength cycle. If you have that old stuff, throw it on Ebay. Ppl will pay out the ass for it. My Halodrol is up to 225 now and still almost a day to go. I figured I'd get 100 or so.


 yea that meth-test i did 2 cycles double my strenth no shit but it made me a manic...short fuse and everthing..man it was good stuff..


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 7, 2010)

The Situation said:


> yea that meth-test i did 2 cycles double my strenth no shit but it made me a manic...short fuse and everthing..man it was good stuff..



I bought some M1-T way back off bb.com not really knowing what it was, just that it was supposed to be hot shit.  I had used a few bottles of Andro-Poppers w/ good results so wanted to see what else there was.  I starfted reading up on it and decided to sell it off because of the harsh as hell sides everyone was reporting.

From there I did mostly 1AD/4AD.  That was good shit but the 1AD used to KILL my libido, even w/ 4AD there to balance it out.  i can't imagine having done it by itself.  You can still find M1-T around here and there but I never wanted to fuck w/ it.


----------



## Saney (Aug 7, 2010)

Omg, I can't wear Wife Beaters to work anymore.. The women keep teasing me!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Omg, I can't wear Wife Beaters to work anymore.. The women keep teasing me!



LOL...wearing one right now.  It was so damn hot ealrier I was sweating in just a light t shirt.   This and shorts are way cooler.  I wouldn't wear one out, aside from once or twice in the gym when i decided at the last min to hit the gym and happened to have one on underneath a regular shirt.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 7, 2010)

JFC.........This place is soooo fuckin'  it's ridiculous.......

Enough with the fukkin' PH's.......Jeeezus fuckin' Christ


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> JFC.........This place is soooo fuckin'  it's ridiculous.......
> 
> Enough with the fukkin' PH's.......Jeeezus fuckin' Christ



Everyone here has used them before with some degree of success.  We talk about everything else we have in common, so ph's are just one more thing most of us have experience with.  I'd say ph's have more to do with getting jacked than vikes and weed do, but we talk about that stuff a LOT.  I never say enough w/ the narcotics talk because it doesn't bother me.  To each their own, I figure.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> JFC.........This place is soooo fuckin'  it's ridiculous.......
> 
> Enough with the fukkin' PH's.......Jeeezus fuckin' Christ


 
werd . . the jew-fags around here are taking up valuable bandwidth . . Gears or GTFO!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 7, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> werd . . the jew-fags around here are taking up valuable bandwidth . . Gears or GTFO!



Prescription pain meds or GTFO!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 7, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> werd . . the jew-fags around here are taking up valuable bandwidth . . Gears or GTFO!


 
the old sitch used proH now its gears...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 7, 2010)

The Situation said:


> the old sitch used proH now its gears...



Pretty much errbody used them.  I know Saney, Will, Al, you, Me, Jay...that's practically all of us started with them.  That's why they're something legit to discuss.  Just like old songs that we post, etc.  Not everything has to be up to the minute.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 7, 2010)

Gears came before PHs, LHJO came before Gears  . .  just sayin'


----------



## Tesla (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Capp........cut your gear with Grapeseed oil when pinnin Quads......works like a charm, just a little soreness........pinned the glute with GSO last night and nothing.......can't even tell I pinned...and that's sayin' sum10 considering the blend I'm injecting....Gonna try GSO on delts tommorrow........More volume to inject, but worth every penny IMO.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hey Capp........cut your gear with Grapeseed oil when pinnin Quads......works like a charm, just a little soreness........pinned the glute with GSO last night and nothing.......can't even tell I pinned...and that's sayin' sum10 considering the blend I'm injecting....Gonna try GSO on delts tommorrow........More volume to inject, but worth every penny IMO.


 
yeah thanks man . .  like anything I'll wager I can't get the shit here 

 . . yep, not a fkg thing.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 8, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> yeah thanks man . .  like anything I'll wager I can't get the shit here
> 
> . . yep, not a fkg thing.



You can get the oil itself, I'm sure.  Just figure out how to sterilize it.  guys are doing it, I just don't know the process they use.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 8, 2010)

where to get grapeseed oil?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 8, 2010)

Here ya go....buy GSO in a health food store and filter, and/or bake like this.

How do you sterilize oils - Anabolic Steroids - Steroid Forums


----------



## Tesla (Aug 8, 2010)

Research Lab Supply

Comes filtered and sterile in a sealed vial.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Here ya go....buy GSO in a health food store and filter, and/or bake like this.
> 
> How do you sterilize oils - Anabolic Steroids - Steroid Forums


 
What about buying it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Here ya go....buy GSO in a health food store and filter, and/or bake like this.
> 
> How do you sterilize oils - Anabolic Steroids - Steroid Forums


 
requires filters etc . .  can't buy those easily here.



Ponyshow said:


> Research Lab Supply
> 
> Comes filtered and sterile in a sealed vial.


 
yeah, but Im not paying $50 frieght just to have it questioned and confiscated.

Fuck all you cocksuckers


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 8, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> requires filters etc . .  can't buy those easily here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not our fault you live on a giant penal colony.  Sail off to a civilized place where you're free to buy filters.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Not our fault you live on a giant penal colony. Sail off to a civilized place where you're free to buy filters.


 

werd, Thailand where the LBFMs are cheap and love you long time


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lmao



Historically accurate...


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2010)

Got some new fat chick's number last night!!! she's only 19 yr old though lol... she warns me ahead of time with "You know I'm a goodie goodie right?"

Wtf? She better let me rape her mud slide or the date is off this Thursday!!!


Oh, and I have zero pain or soreness after pinning that Hybrid Gear with the Tren E.. I guess the fast esters hurt more


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Word. Buncha Wallaby lookin, dingo raping, marsupial eating, aboriginal marrying sons of bitches


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Got some new fat chick's number last night!!! she's only 19 yr old though lol... she warns me ahead of time with "You know I'm a goodie goodie right?"
> 
> Wtf? She better let me rape her mud slide or the date is off this Thursday!!!
> 
> ...



They all say that.  Just nod in agreement and proceed as usual.


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> They all say that.  Just nod in agreement and proceed as usual.



I know right.. We need to run a train on her while we reminisce about PH's and Nut Rub


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>



That's it! No more Pourto Rican garbage from you.. I'm picking you up over my shoulder like a silly whore, and will end you with a pile driver..

Comprende' You Drug Swiveling, mud river paddling, Section 8 housing, can't ride the roller coaster cause your not tall enough NOT BIG!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 8, 2010)

Example:  I had a girl I met through mutual friends, got her number, talked about going out some time, etc.  The whole time she went on and on about how young ppl. (she was a milf) have no morals and she's not into casual sex, is into opera, fine dining, etc...  

I was like "yeah, I agree, I know what you mean, etc, etc...".  We met up at Applebee's where she had several cocktails, headed back to my place, drank more.....and blew me on the first date after all that bluster.  Just goes to show many of them talk about morality and are full of shit.  As she was starting to blow me, she was like "You're really lucky because I NEVER do this!"  Lying hoes...lol.


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2010)

They say that to scare away the guys who only want sex.. but you're right, all girls are Hoes!


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Pix of said Behemoth or it never happened!



I'll email you pics when i get home from my JOB

Sorry I can't sell fucking crack for 30 mins and make a day's worth of cash.. fucking Pourto Rican!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Who the FUCK is Fanny Batter?


 
 . . a friend of Clitty Delish!


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2010)

fuck this Job!

I need an easier position.. Fuck standing all day. And too bad drug dealing doesn't come with benefits


----------



## Tesla (Aug 8, 2010)

I slept right thru a CT circle Jerk last night

Time to SFW, get the coldies situated in the cooler, and go after the new Redhead that was making eyes at my jerkedness and tanness at the pool yesterday.......Dubb would be so proud if I can land this


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 8, 2010)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> fuck this Job!
> 
> I need an easier position.. Fuck standing all day. And too bad drug dealing doesn't come with benefits


 It does free medical 3 hots and a bed...and a cell mate named butch.and u will be mary..


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 8, 2010)

hey dick, your box is full.  its dynasty labs though


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 8, 2010)

I was just watching Scott Pioli get interviewed at chiefs camp.  he's actually pretty jacked for a GM.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 8, 2010)

Just pinned da blend .......... I have a feeling of euphoria from pinning......Thanks Dick.....U created a monster......I used to hate pinn day.......now I look forward to it.....I wanna do it every day now


----------



## airjacobs (Aug 8, 2010)

It's me. You don't remember my Paravol log? WillP can attest to the depravity there if you don't. I didn't strangle her really, just had her by the throat and by the hair at other times while getting serviced.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 8, 2010)

Goddammit, another AM refugee. Raft your ass back to where you came from. What is this, amnesty international?


----------



## superted (Aug 8, 2010)

Sweet Jesus this is the place for me 

mummy I'm home


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2010)

For once in my fat lame boring overweight blubbed life, i got some Skinny girls number lol

I know, pics or it didn't happen.. I got a closer look and she wasn't the best gal for looks though.. which kinda killed it for me.. she's 5 foot tall at 120lbs.. Doesn't seem so great anymore.... TO THE FAT CAVE!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2010)

. .  just five weeks until my stanozol abuser!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got my eye on u cirle jerkers.


----------



## superted (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> See, the magic of gears. You started pinning and all of a sudden, non-fatties start flockin. But hell if you legitimately like big girls and arent just settling, then its all good. Ill fuck a fat chick quick. They cook good, they keep u warm in the winter, plus they can take a pretty good pounding.



werd my knig.. I got another fat chicks fone numba last night also.. She was pretty with huge DDD bombs.. She sent a nice pic of them, all I could utter was "wow"

but that fatty lives like two hours away.. Maybe she said she'd be willing to drive an hour or two for a good hot guy.. Lol


----------



## Tesla (Aug 9, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> werd my knig.. I got another fat chicks fone numba last night also.. She was pretty with huge DDD bombs.. She sent a nice pic of them, all I could utter was "wow"
> 
> but that fatty lives like two hours away.. Maybe she said she'd be willing to drive an hour or two for a good hot guy.. Lol


 
Where u gettin' all these chick's digits at, knigg??

Can't be at work....u goin' to clubs?...online or sum10??


----------



## cc-10 (Aug 9, 2010)

just got back from back and bis with Geared Moses


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 9, 2010)

Pics of said DDD jugs

Tell her to send some milk...daddy is thirsty


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 9, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just pinned da blend .......... I have a feeling of euphoria from pinning......Thanks Dick.....U created a monster......I used to hate pinn day.......now I look forward to it.....I wanna do it every day now


 
what blends my nigga


----------



## Tesla (Aug 9, 2010)

The Situation said:


> what blends my nigga


 
Test Prop
Tren Ace
Mast Prop


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 9, 2010)

Clean Thread huh? Anabolic Minds used to have one of these


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 9, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> Clean Thread huh? Anabolic Minds used to have one of these


----------



## Tesla (Aug 9, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 9, 2010)

The new girl, met her at a bar friday.  Easiest fuck of my life..a wild and freaky one.  More AP tonight.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 9, 2010)

Fat chicks can be be, just don't make it all you hit.  Gotta mix it up for the sake of variety.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 9, 2010)

About to head out...was sent this :


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 9, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> About to head out...was sent this :


 
DAmn some LHJO is in order..


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2010)

. . looks like the DRSE Intern will be a fully-fledged member shortly . . . The Chairman and I have a mission in mind


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2010)

Yo, some fucking Jamaican nigger at my job tried to get my fired today because I wasn't "moving" fast enough.. fucking nigger.. i swear if he gets me fired i'll unleash all my fat'ness into kicking his nigger ass back to his Awesome Country he left.

oh, and for my Uncle Al, yes i'm getting all these chicks from online.. they are finding me now that I pin GEARS!

and i'm leaving shortly to go on a date with that hot PR chick that i showed Geared J a picture of nude.. I may get my smash on.. wish me luck CT'ers!


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 9, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Yo, some fucking Jamaican nigger at my job tried to get my fired today because I wasn't "moving" fast enough.. fucking nigger.. i swear if he gets me fired i'll unleash all my fat'ness into kicking his nigger ass back to his Awesome Country he left.
> 
> oh, and for my Uncle Al, yes i'm getting all these chicks from online.. they are finding me now that I pin GEARS!
> 
> and i'm leaving shortly to go on a date with that hot PR chick that i showed Geared J a picture of nude.. I may get my smash on.. wish me luck CT'ers!


That jamaican ain't named Orville is he? Cause if it is, you and i need to tag team this motherfucker.


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea dude, this fucking nigger must have been a slave and worked harder then 10 american's in any given day or moment in time. Just because I was joggin or running to my next stop, doesn't mean i'm a slacker.. I put a fucking label on a box slightly crooked, and he goes straight to the head of Human Resources and tries to get rid of me.. I'll fucking cut that ugly nigger in 1/3's


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 9, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . . looks like the DRSE Intern will be a fully-fledged member shortly . . . The Chairman and I have a mission in mind


 
do tell in a pm


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 9, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Yea dude, this fucking nigger must have been a slave and worked harder then 10 american's in any given day or moment in time. Just because I was joggin or running to my next stop, doesn't mean i'm a slacker.. I put a fucking label on a box slightly crooked, and he goes straight to the head of Human Resources and tries to get rid of me.. I'll fucking cut that ugly nigger in 1/3's


You need to give broski a call. He was trolling for wet-work about a week ago under another name. Put his savage skills to use. Make sure to be seen in a public place as the incident transpires.
     You sound like you work for ups or something similar.


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2010)

Well in my defense, i told HR that I just need to be relocated into a different shift or department. I can't stand that nigger, now we both hate each other.. And all i wanna do is strangle him after turning him into OJ


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 9, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> You need to give broski a call. He was trolling for wet-work about a week ago under another name. Put his savage skills to use. Make sure to be seen in a public place as the incident transpires.
> You sound like you work for ups or something similar.



"When Swan tried to kick it she always 'fessed, talkin bout nigga please, you work for UPS!" - Biz Markie in "The Vapors"


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Saney, as your gear advisor, i'd recommend upping your doses of tren and Tbol. This way when niggerman gets you fired, you'll be at peak saturation of gears....and rage!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 9, 2010)

1 lb. Salmon Fillet on da Q and Eye-talian salad for Dinnski

Of course sum Merlot to compliment it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 10, 2010)

Just got my Steelers room done tonight.  Gonna post some pics.  I'm excited for football to be here already!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> 1 lb. Salmon Fillet on da Q and Eye-talian salad for Dinnski
> 
> Of course sum Merlot to compliment it.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 10, 2010)

U kniggs and your oral abusers.....


It's pinn day.....


btw.....Sten's the shit........they sent me another free T-shirt(Black/Yellow) with my "c" order.........didn't even ask for it....just inquired about whether my order had shipped or not!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 10, 2010)

*Couple pics of the Steelers room*


----------



## Tesla (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like ppl are finally figuring out how good 1-Test is.   I used it several yrs ago w/ Ergomax.  may end up adding it to the test undecanoate a couple weeks after it kicks in.  Should be like the old 1-Test/4-AD stack with more kick to it.  I'm surprised so few people know about it considering it was banned over 6 yrs. ago.  Countdown to saney calling it a placebo in 4....3...2...1....


Dihydroboldenone Cypionate. - XtraXXL Message Board


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 10, 2010)

1-test is the shit dihydroboldenone is 20x as anabolic as test i saw that napsgear is gonna be carrying it. I'm probably gonna order some.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 10, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> 1-test is the shit dihydroboldenone is 20x as anabolic as test i saw that napsgear is gonna be carrying it. I'm probably gonna order some.



Supposed to be painful as hell to inject.  Some guys had burning sensation transdermally but I never did.  I heard mixing w/ other gears and extra Gao helps to some extent.


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

All I know is I hooked up with some fat chick last night.. her friend was with her so I could bump uglies.. but copped a feel at least


And J, you take all your Tbol at once?

And i'm at 40mgs of Tbol now.. You suggest raising it? lol.. And maybe i'll up the Tren since it takes so long to actually kick in


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> All I know is I hooked up with some fat chick last night.. her friend was with her so I could bump uglies.. but copped a feel at least
> 
> 
> And J, you take all your Tbol at once?
> ...


2 weeks from now we're gonna see you on the six o'clock news ripping your neighbors arm off. Bump that tren up to a gm.


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

I should.. 1g Tren Should make me Super Fat Boy


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 10, 2010)

the plus side of a gram of tren would be if you wanted to rob a bank you could just punch through the wall and rip the safe door off the hinges. The bad side would be animal control shooting you with tranq darts, and ending up in a laboratory for study


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

It'd be worth it... But with 1g Tren, all i'd need to do was Hit that Jamaican nigger one time.. Kaboom


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 10, 2010)

You should gear up then punch his torso out from under his neck, just leave his appendages and head spinning in mid air. "Go back to jamaica mon"


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

For realz... You have no idea how bad I wanted to hurt that poor man.. If that nigger costs me my job, you'll be able to read about me in the Paper lol


----------



## independent (Aug 10, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> About to head out...was sent this :



Wow.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes...last night was godly.  This chick was down for everything, everywhere.  We tore up her apartment left and right.  3,4,5 Rounds, right after another.  Pussy was shaved ohh so deliciously...fuck.  I'm going to get her to send me more pics to post up here.


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

Sweef


----------



## independent (Aug 10, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> Yes...last night was godly.  This chick was down for everything, everywhere.  We tore up her apartment left and right.  3,4,5 Rounds, right after another.  Pussy was shaved ohh so deliciously...fuck.  I'm going to get her to send me more pics to post up here.



Do you bust a nut every round?  2 max for me, but Im married.


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm married to the game nukka! I need da phat chicks or i'll wither like my uncle's sac


So i'm kinda excited.. I'm gonna do some Gears then head over my mother's house for some Blueberry pie and SFW with little bro who is scared to do anything other than 500mg of Test on his first cycle... Go big or go home

On another note, i've been eating like a fat turd (no junkfood) and i've been losing weight.. down to 226lbs... is this bad?


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 10, 2010)

Just finished vacuuming my 1983 Buick Skylark and guess what I found!!!

23 cents in between the seats!!!! Score!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> No, trenmaster, this is Good!





LMFAO @ Will

And I don't feel any of the Gears besides the Tbol working.. so idk exactly why i'm losing weight.

But if all goes well, i'll up the tren to 250mgs in a couple weeks

Edit: once i got to my mothers crib,  she greeted me with sweetened iced tea, and a box of Dark Chocolate Raisinets!


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, the deposit on my giving a shit costs a full quarter. FAIL


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

yea for realz.. i'm scared.. i gotta stay fat so people recognize me


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lmao fuck that.  Dont you wanna rock the 32'' waist?




i do want a 32 waist, but only if we can wear each other's jeans like Blood Brothers and gay men..

But no matter what, Tren will make this happen.. only a matter of time! 


GEARS!


Has Josh pinned his Free Gears yet?


----------



## cc-10 (Aug 10, 2010)

what numbers you putting up in the gym sane?


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm max'in out on the Bench  at around 205lbs.. squatting 150lbs.. dead lifts are at 185. Pretty good if you ask me

Gears!


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

Of course. but i can't do lunges with my bad knee... just feels like its going to tear and me can't have that before the insurance kicks in or i'm really fucked!

So i smashed my Raisinets and sweet tea.. Chiner food will be comin soon.. what should i order? I was thinking some Beef and Mushrooms... mmm Gook Food!

some "Bottom" chinese girl with a tan hit me up on my dating website and she wants anal bad.. I'll ask her for the digits next time i speak to her..


Oh, and GEARS!!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll fuck bob in the ass if he looks asian


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

i can't help it.. i'll fuck anything right about now..


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 10, 2010)

What is it with asians and ass fucking, it's like they just go together. Beans and rice, bullets and guns, asians and assfucking. Sideways poopshoot


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

Now i wanna smash an Asian Shemale... only thing i'm worried about is if the pooper is loose or not


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 10, 2010)

... this is where we discover that Saney is gay.


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

Well i wouldn't be banging shemales if you'd let me take you out to dinner now would i??

Well? FAMD!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 10, 2010)

Ya'll shut yer effin' pie-holes or I'll shut 'em for ya!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so stuffed from chiner food.. This fat chick who lives in PA just got a job and wants to kiss me.. I'll take a bj thx


about to go sfw then blueberry pie! I want some of Kathys Fur-Burger


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm so stuffed from chiner food.. This fat chick who lives in PA just got a job and wants to kiss me.. I'll take a bj thx
> 
> 
> about to go sfw then blueberry pie! I want some of Kathys Fur-Burger


 
It's not furry.


----------



## independent (Aug 10, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> It's not furry.



Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Aug 10, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> About to head out...was sent this :


 
Blumpkin tryin' to pull a fast one on the CT..........


Fan photos from Mc Lovin | Facebook


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Blumpkin tryin' to pull a fast one on the CT..........
> 
> 
> Fan photos from Mc Lovin | Facebook


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

Had my pie, brought a piece home with me..

One thing I noticed today was that When i was pooping, i looked down at my fat belly rolls, and seen that they are beginning to shrink!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Had my pie, brought a piece home with me..
> 
> One thing I noticed today was that When i was pooping, i looked down at my fat belly rolls, and seen that they are beginning to shrink!


 

Yeah........Tren ain't no joke.......I love this shit.......had some sides at the beginning, but I think my body is used to it now........fukkin' hardening up like a rock on this blend........I bought some Black Hanes V-Neck T's tonight and got Mediums so I would look extra jerked


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

yea totally.. When I get Jerked like you, i'll invest in some Tighter Wear


----------



## Tesla (Aug 11, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 11, 2010)

. .  PACK OF UNJERKED COCK-KNOCKERS THE LOT OF YA 

EXCEPT AL


----------



## Tesla (Aug 11, 2010)

Pale-skinned, micro-sized, bung-hole technicians just saturating this fuckin' place....


----------



## ROID (Aug 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yeah........Tren ain't no joke.......I love this shit.......had some sides at the beginning, but I think my body is used to it now........fukkin' hardening up like a rock on this blend........I bought some Black Hanes V-Neck T's tonight and got Mediums so I would look extra jerked



hanes has shoddy v-necks. Not much of a V in them.

Go to Macy's. They have ING v-necks. 12 bucks and they look good. You'll be showing a lot of cleavage for your queer friends


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 11, 2010)

And if you open up a Macy's credit card account you get an extra 15% off!!! Score!!


----------



## ROID (Aug 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> And if you open up a Macy's credit card account you get an extra 15% off!!! Score!!



funny you mention that.

We were in line the other day at macy's and this couple had at least 15 credit cards each held in rubber bands. They had to spread their balance over the credit cards.


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL

I opened a credit card with series and got 15% off on my Tims..

BUt for breakky this morning, i slammed a peanut butter sammy with 4 eggs... hmmm.. maybe a piece of Pie for later?


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> OH WTF!? LoL



I agree.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 11, 2010)

ROID said:


> funny you mention that.
> 
> We were in line the other day at macy's and this couple had at least 15 credit cards each held in rubber bands. They had to spread their balance over the credit cards.


 
Was the guy a not big wearing a Steelers jersey?


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> was the guy a not big wearing a steelers jersey?



lol


----------



## ROID (Aug 11, 2010)

way not big. 

I should have stuck my unit in his arse, stole his credit cards and bought gears


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn! Richard Gears just spanked Al LOL...

Wait i gotta stick up for my Uncle..

Fucking Beaner!


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 11, 2010)

Too many coldies, perc, vikes, p-rips, merlot and he just passed out and smashed his face on the edge of the pool. What a shame.


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Too many coldies, perc, vikes, p-rips, merlot and he just passed out and smashed his face on the edge of the pool. What a shame.


 

nah, i heard milfie #322's herped up ex/new-husband finally caught up to him.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 11, 2010)

He kicks some ass for a little guy.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Blumpkin tryin' to pull a fast one on the CT..........
> 
> 
> Fan photos from Mc Lovin | Facebook



One of you queers had to have posted that on there, seeing as it was posted YESTERDAY.


GICH...


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 11, 2010)

he needs some more vikes for that beating he took at the pool from his bf


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 11, 2010)

how?  I've got more than 1 pic..you can check.  I will be posting more in the future.


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> how?  I've got more than 1 pic..you can check.  I will be posting more in the future.



Have her hold a sign with drse written on it.


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 11, 2010)

yep, its bullshit unless that girl is holding a sign that say she loves drse!


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

Just found out my license was suspended. That's great because i've been driving around for 7 months and didn't know.. How fucking gay is that?


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

Dude, i was givin a parking ticket in North Jersey.. and i've never been to north jersey.. so i didn't pay the ticket thinking it was a scam.. and my license got suspended.. Now even the Court House in north jersey has zero records of my ticket.. (no fucking shit) but my shit is still fucked up and they can't tell the DMV anything because Allah said I was allowed to drive anymore


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 11, 2010)

werd Intern . . LHJO over that ho's tit-tays, and write DRSE in your man-goo . . thats a fkg order goddamit!


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

Where Do I submit a DRSE application?


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'll fuck bob in the ass if he looks asian





mooch2321 said:


> yep, its bullshit unless that girl is holding a sign that say she loves drse!


*
Well heres what i did last night*


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 11, 2010)

Saney's dad is pissed he took his car to North Jersey without asking.

Speaking of going through check out lines, I breezed  through one with my free Madden 11.  The game is pretty damn nice since they streamlined the hell out of the controls and play calling.   Wasn't a coupon this time but a 60 dolla reward zone cert.  You shop enough there and you get free shit.  Gears are a couple  days late so far.


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

LMFAO!!!!!!!

I would expect nothing less from you Joshy LOL


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2010)

superted said:


> *
> Well heres what i did last night*



How much did they cost?


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

All I know is that I want the Shemale on the right


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> How much did they cost?



Big bag of coke

Actually the Asian is a fuck buddy


----------



## ROID (Aug 11, 2010)

I would have to snort a big bag of coke before I fucked them too


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> All I know is that I want the Shemale on the right


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!
> 
> I would expect nothing less from you Joshy LOL



Can't beat free.


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

ROID said:


> I would have to snort a big bag of coke before I fucked them too



LMFAO in your fucking dreams you fag


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

I want the Shemales cock really far down my throat!


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Can't beat free.



LMFAO!!

No you certainly can't.. I think you and I should meet up and have a one night stand. maybe teach me some of your "FREE scoring ways"


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I want the Shemales cock really far down my throat!



Well 3 is better than 2


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuck yes! Penis Galore!


----------



## ROID (Aug 11, 2010)

you're a fucking whore. You should be ashamed


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Fuck yes! Penis Galore!



Triple penetration


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't think my ass could handle all 3.. Gonna have to take turns..


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I don't think my ass could handle all 3.. Gonna have to take turns..



up that tren to a gram ull be fine


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2010)

I think superted is stealing facebook pics too.


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

superted said:


> *
> Well heres what i did last night*



*Heres the verification picture*


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

Only thing that verifies is that your a complete Not Big


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Only thing that verifies is that your a complete Not Big



If was a long night

I ain't small ill bro,throw up a couple of pics just for ur fag arse 

And I bet I can out bench u any day of the week, check out my log Fucker 

Gotta run, check in later


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL Everyone can out bench me.. i'm a fat blubbed hopeless white boy who lives off my parents and gets pushed around by Jamaicans at work..

Fat chicks he used to have penis' won't even date me..

But thanks for making me relive all that... cock sucker


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Only thing that verifies is that your a complete Not Big



It only verifies that shes a hooker or she needs a green card.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> It only verifies that shes a hooker or she needs a green card.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 11, 2010)

Forgot about Brah...Brah


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Nice craigslist hookers brah



His hookers are better than your hookers


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol

The Asian is a fuck buddy the blonde is a stripper from Scores 

 good times


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

no..

it's Yea pretty much bark


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, and that thick Strong Muscle girl is coming over. shes on her way... Maybe she'll let me dry hump her or sum10


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

Where else can i do this shit?

Nice thread


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Shes a slob. i rather beat my meat brah.  Your taste in women (and trannies) is rediculous brah



U kidding me?

At this point if it moves id fuck it


----------



## Tesla (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 11, 2010)

The one had a nice ass for an Asian chick.


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

damn that chick just left and she teased the shit out of me... i should have raped her..


----------



## Tesla (Aug 11, 2010)

Does anyone remember who made this pic at BN ?...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......Was it you Dick Gears??


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Does anyone remember who made this pic at BN ?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was Hadi D


----------



## Saney (Aug 12, 2010)

Only got 5 hours of sleep last night... Strong chick stayed quite a while.. I hate being dry humped.. and she did just that.. And I don't think you and I are thinking of the same chick Dick.

This one isn't that girl with the guitar i showed you.. this other one has a nice big hard ass and she can work it..


----------



## ROID (Aug 12, 2010)

you are all a bunch of immoral bastards.

You Mother Fuckers need Jesus


----------



## Tesla (Aug 12, 2010)

ROID said:


> you are all a bunch of immoral bastards.
> 
> You Mother Fuckers need Jesus


 

Amen mah Knigglet !!!


----------



## ROID (Aug 12, 2010)

ha
knigglet

what movie did that come from......"bunch a little knigglets running around" 

scifi movie or show.

whatever....fuck it. Hair is growing on my ass, i don't have time for this


----------



## superted (Aug 12, 2010)

Morning Fuckers


----------



## ROID (Aug 12, 2010)

i hope u didn't wear a rubber like a pussy


----------



## superted (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## independent (Aug 12, 2010)

Here's superteds secret.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 12, 2010)

That blonde is pretty nice.

That Asian on the other hand...


----------



## independent (Aug 12, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> That blonde is pretty nice.
> 
> That Asian on the other hand...



Anymore pics of your new girl?


----------



## superted (Aug 12, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Here's superteds secret.



Your not wrong

The latter is tried and tested always like to have a few other party favors up my sleeve


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 12, 2010)

Blow always gets the ladies.  Dirty whores.


----------



## ROID (Aug 12, 2010)

What is is about coke that women like so much ?


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 12, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Anymore pics of your new girl?


 
I wish I had more.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 12, 2010)

Found a hot little 19 yr. old dem bitch on Moco.  She gets up to this area pretty often.  Supposed to hook up on her next visit.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 12, 2010)

Mean time, Madden 11 is awesome.  Way better than previous editions.  Killin the Titans w/ the Black and Gold!


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 12, 2010)

still using miumeet knigg?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 12, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> still using miumeet knigg?



yeah, hit two from there already.  Got one from Wichita that's a serious freak, says she gets to KC now and then, wants to get it on.  They recently made a lotta improvements w/ key words.  Used to be just like "flirt", now they have within that all kinds of shit like "women who want to fuck", "tight pussy", etc.  Can't beat it for a free app.

Moco is pretty good, too.  The chat that's "near me" is mostly Wichita ppl, but a few locals.  Talked to one last night that I'm pretty sure will let me hit it, just still semi involved w/ an ex, so I have to maneuver through that a bit.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 12, 2010)

A little blow go's a long way wit dem Ho's


----------



## Saney (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm going to the Jersey Shore baatch!


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 13, 2010)

Fuckin A Gears, your back is getting scary.  Big fucker.  No homo.  Ok a little homo.


----------



## Saney (Aug 13, 2010)

Dick Gears is a flabby, FB Pic stealin, Not Big


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2010)

so we got a new whore-master on the block? jfc . . if you're gonna pay for them at least get some hot ones, or ones that you can force-feed scat


----------



## Saney (Aug 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> jfc . . if you're gonna pay for them at least get some hot ones, or ones that you can force-feed scat



Werd!!


----------



## ROID (Aug 13, 2010)

I better not find out he has been using condoms or he will lose all credibility.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 13, 2010)

poop stabbers..


----------



## Tesla (Aug 13, 2010)

YouTube Video












Gotta love Flea on Bass.........


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2010)

. . way to many candy-eating, oh-its-the-holocaust, not-big undesirables around here . . .


 . .just saying


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 13, 2010)

It's gettin aweful small in this ct. I'm not sure i can squeeze my swoleness in here any more.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2010)

werd . . up to my kneez in gizz too


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 13, 2010)

I keeps a kiddie pool in front of my keyboard for just such a thing. My shin skin has never been so moist


----------



## Saney (Aug 13, 2010)

Thick Muscle Chick wants to hang again.. she said she wants to see my 5 1/2 inch weener tonight..


----------



## Saney (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, she was on her fucking period.. how gay... but I did score some head and gave her a mouth full 

GSCH!


----------



## superted (Aug 13, 2010)

No whores for me tonight 

Lesson in self help


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Well, she was on her fucking period.. how gay... but I did score some head and gave her a mouth full
> 
> GSCH!


 
you should have fucked her anyway, then painted a giant GEARS on her curtains with the bloody tip of your pee-pee


----------



## Saney (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't have any curtains in my room.. just a hanging garbage bag


----------



## Tesla (Aug 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you should have fucked her anyway, then painted a giant GEARS on her curtains with the bloody tip of your pee-pee


 

U eff-knobs are sikk ass SOB's


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 14, 2010)

Speaking of old school, I once met Scorpio from the Furious Five.  Got him to sign a t shirt for me, talked for a bit after a show of them and Sugarhill a few yrs ago. I;ve also been up front for Rakim and KRS...high fived them both.  Those two are arguably the most insightful rappers ever...Rakim the best ever, hands down.  Got KRS to sign a t shirt for me too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

High-5'g celebs is so ghey  . . . . 

 . . .  would have repped ya if you'd shat on your hand first


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> High-5'g celebs is so ghey  . . . .
> 
> . . .  would have repped ya if you'd shat on your hand first



They high 5 a bunch of up front ppl at the concerts.  What are you gonna do, blow off a famous rapper you just paid to see?  That's like running into Arnold at the Olympia and dissing his handshake cuz you're too cool for school.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd diss them just like I'd diss any other AIDs-infested nigger


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I'd diss them just like I'd diss any other AIDs-infested nigger



Maybe I shoulda used Keith Urban or Crocodile Dundee as celeb examples.  Better yet, Men at Work.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Maybe I shoulda used Keith Urban or Crocodile Dundee as celeb examples. Better yet, Men at Work.


 
the aforementioned jews are ridiculed in this country


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> the aforementioned jews are ridiculed in this country


Okay...I submit to you the Aussie scientists that created Viraloid!


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

damn, i coulda had two girls in one night.. but i fell asleep when this bitch hit me up.... FUCK!


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> damn, i coulda had two girls in one night.. but i fell asleep when this bitch hit me up.... FUCK!


Because of this prudishness, you have now been demoted to ct gimp, now get back in your box fuck boy


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

Make me you Not Big!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

. . .thats yet another reason why Saney will never be DRSE . .


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't need ya'll silly Club... I got what I need


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

. .  . .


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Make me you Not Big!


You didn't call it not big when i was bruising your rectum


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 14, 2010)

I coulda won the powerball.....forgot to buy the winning ticket though....DAMN!



Dark Saney said:


> damn, i coulda had two girls in one night.. but i fell asleep when this bitch hit me up.... FUCK!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2010)

Buncha pint-sized Chihuahuas nipping at my heels round dese parts.......

Time to put that Engineering degree to work and organize my cooler.....coldies, rum and cokes, celery stikks, Natty PB, hard-boiled eggs, turkey, water pipe, and sum Ultra Haze I pikked up last nite.......shit is wheelchair.....Should be a hot one with lotta tail pipe wearing next to nothing.....


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 14, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Speaking of old school, I once met Scorpio from the Furious Five. Got him to sign a t shirt for me, talked for a bit after a show of them and Sugarhill a few yrs ago. I;ve also been up front for Rakim and KRS...high fived them both. Those two are arguably the most insightful rappers ever...Rakim the best ever, hands down. Got KRS to sign a t shirt for me too.


 

dude arent you like 40 something and white? dont people laugh at you when you go to rap shows? I can just hear Rakim now "Damn fools, you see that geriatric, fat whiteboy jumpin up and down tryin to high five me?" "shit son, thought the was gonna pass out or sumthin so i slapped it." " Old ass mofucka, was almost as old and fat as the chick he with."


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

Wait, Josh Is 40 years old? 

OH EM GEE!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Yeah but....chicks like chihuauas though. No one likes Old, scraggly balding dogs with herpes


 



U beggin' for a serious beat-down, aren't you? 

I seem to have pretty good luck with 25-35 yo Milfs for an old dog


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

Fyi

famd > amgd


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Wait, Josh Is 40 years old?
> 
> OH EM GEE!


 

i dunno, he looked at least forty in those pics he posted a while back.  Just guessin though


----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2010)

Dome shaving, then pool time........better be sum thirsty Milfs down there.....gotta pack sum extra coldies for Milf give-aways


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Dome shaving, then pool time........better be sum thirsty Milfs down there.....gotta pack sum extra coldies for Milf give-aways


 
Might make extra points if some of your giveaways are waters and wine coolers.  Just to cover more bases.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Might make extra points if some of your giveaways are waters


 





Anyways.......you're probably right, K-Bird.......I'll pack some Bartles and James.......


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 14, 2010)

just throw a box of franzia chillable red in your cooler and you can get like ten milfs drunk!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> just throw a box of franzia chillable red in your cooler and you can get like ten milfs drunk!


 

Werd!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I better get going.......It's 3 PM here........Milfs are filtering in!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

Yo dogs, i just SFW and I felt like I was fucking on addrenaline or sum10.. Maybe it was all the 40mgs of Tbol i had for Breakfast and Lunch, but I was fucking beastin in the Sand Gym ... 

I'll be a god damn BIG!


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

I guess


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 14, 2010)

Shit, I just turned 39 three months ago.  That plus I've been going to rap concerts since I was 14, having seen pretty much every major old school act other than the Beastie Boys.  Grew up w/ enough dem friends to not be doubted as far why I would be at whatever concert or in whatever neighborhood.

As far as what Rakim would say about the matter, "Now if you're from uptown, Brooklyn bound, the Bronx, Queens or Long Island Sound, even other states come right and exact.  it ain't where you're from it's where you're at."


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

Just set up my new tv. 42in Plasma. Birthday gift from my mother.. (Shes still alive because i'm not 39 years old)


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Just set up my new tv. 42in Plasma. Birthday gift from my mother.. (Shes still alive because i'm not 39 years old)


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 14, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Shit, I just turned 39 three months ago. That plus I've been going to rap concerts since I was 14, having seen pretty much every major old school act other than the Beastie Boys. Grew up w/ enough dem friends to not be doubted as far why I would be at whatever concert or in whatever neighborhood.
> 
> As far as what Rakim would say about the matter, "Now if you're from uptown, Brooklyn bound, the Bronx, Queens or Long Island Sound, even other states come right and exact. it ain't where you're from it's where you're at."


 

dood your ass going to a rakim show or something like that is like me going to miley.....theres just something stupid about it.  figure it out......


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

He would figure it out, but he's much more Jerked AND leaner than you are..


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 14, 2010)

FYI, I was listening to Rakim when he was brand new in the mid 80's.  When I went to see him in DC around '99, probably a good 35% or so of the audience was white.  Would it be stupid for you to go to an NFL game because too many of the star players are black?  Maybe you shouldn't light weights because Lee Haney and Ronnie Coleman are black.  Don't be so backward.

Saney, let me know when you're rockin a 62" that you pay cash for w/ your own money.  I don't rely on mommy and daddy for a thing.  i buy my own shit.


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

Actually, the only reason my mother bought me the tv was because I was telling her that was the tv I was going to buy when I got paid next... However she beat me to it. Very nice of her.. 

At least she's still alive. You motherless, blubbed, white man at a rap concert, Gearless NOT BIG!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Actually, the only reason my mother bought me the tv was because I was telling her that was the tv I was going to buy when I got paid next... However she beat me to it. Very nice of her..
> 
> At least she's still alive. You motherless, blubbed, white man at a rap concert, Gearless NOT BIG!!!



Both mine are still alive and kickin'.  Dad turned 77 last week and just retired last winter.  You could learn something from that work ethic.  His brother is like 85 and still works like 30 hrs. a week estimating for construction bids.  Not too worried about longevity on that side of the family.


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a good feeling that when you finally give in to the Dark Side, that you'll die from it. and that, will be biblical


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I have a good feeling that when you finally give in to the Dark Side, that you'll die from it. and that, will be biblical



I have a feeling that you're waiting for your parents to die so you never have to move out.  It's a long term strategy, but easier than paying for your own abode.  And you talk about MY deals....free room and board well into you 20's beats any deal I ever got.  Where can I get a free housing coupon.....?


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Where can I get a free housing coupon.....?



If there is one, i'm sure you'll find it.


My father owns a very big house. it's like two homes combined. If i leave that would make 4 empty bedrooms. 

Now If I were you, and lived in a tiny 2 bedroom house with your parents, girlfriend, and her two kids, Yes Josh, i would have fucking moved out long ago.

I rest my case.. oh and you're UnJerked and Much Blubbed


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> dood your ass going to a rakim show or something like that is like me going to miley.....theres just something stupid about it. figure it out......


 

mooch  . .  DRSE Sentinel . . .


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok... Captn.. What must I do to be DRSE?

Must I give away all my Gears to the biggest Not Big? FAMGD!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

. . your past mocking over this ancient brotherhood will forever barr you from the hallowed halls


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

JFC... I give up.. Now I have no need for Gears.. 

So i'm selling 7 vials of Test E, and 4 vials of TTX4hundred.. Family gets a discount of 50% off (that means you Al)


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . . your past mocking over this ancient brotherhood will forever barr you from the hallowed halls


 
Allah be praised..
My allahs light shine upon saney and his non-jerkness


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . . your past mocking over this ancient brotherhood will forever barr you from the hallowed halls


Ancient brotherhood, the "G" under the drse compass symbol stands for gears


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 14, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Ancient brotherhood, the "G" under the drse compass symbol stands for gears


 2ball cane my brotha


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> If there is one, i'm sure you'll find it.
> 
> 
> My father owns a very big house. it's like two homes combined. If i leave that would make 4 empty bedrooms.
> ...



Try three bedrooms and the lot next door that I've owned free and clear since day 1.  I'd let you put a trailer there but I'd have to charge you rent.  I have to pay property taxes on both lots, after all.


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, 3 bedrooms is fair or average.. i have 7 bedrooms in my home.. It's a huge rancher.. I think i'll stay and give my old man a few bucks to live here..


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 14, 2010)

The Situation said:


> 2ball cane my brotha


reps comin for knowing what i was shitting about.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 14, 2010)

YouTube Video









ftw


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 14, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> reps comin for knowing what i was shitting about.


 
I'm a templar 33degrees my brotha.......


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Well, 3 bedrooms is fair or average.. i have 7 bedrooms in my home.. It's a huge rancher.. I think i'll stay and give my old man a few bucks to live here..




Correction, your dad's home, not yours.  Some ppl. are content to rent.  Some would rather own.  I'm part of the latter.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

josh . .  stfu or gtfo


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> josh . .  stfu or gtfo



Exactly.. Just hate'in on me cause I wasn't forced out of my home. Yea, i'd rather play the skin flute than pay some Landlord.. But w/e floats your boat


----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2010)

Quad or Tri inject tonight??........Tempted to try the Tri.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Quad or Tri inject tonight??........Tempted to try the Tri.


 
you wont go the tri . .  too scared


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

I say give try a shot

Question for injection.. I've been pinning the top of my leg.. is it ok to hit the outside muscle of the leg or what?


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 14, 2010)

The Situation said:


> 2ball cane my brotha



Shibbo
leth

Mah bro.








I R DRSE NOWZ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

you show potential jmorrison . . you're in front of Saney at least


----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice pinn night in a few.........Blend shot and HCG shot.........human pinnnnn cushin over here


----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2010)

YouTube Video












Uncle Al fought in the Civil War!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Nice pinn night in a few.........Blend shot and HCG shot.........human pinnnnn cushin over here


 
did you pin the tri's?


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 14, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Shibbo
> leth
> 
> Mah bro.
> ...


 
You know that's supposed to be secret.  You're going to wind up buried on the beach with your tongue cut out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

you fuckers are uninformed . .  DRSE is as DRSE does . .


----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I think fat al needs to post an updated pic of his saggy unjerkedness


 

LOL!!!!!  No fat here at all..........I will post one soon.....was gonna wait til cycle was done, but I'll do one sooner........Not quite as lean as Dick, but pretty lean nonetheless.........Just shot sum HCG and sum Blend in da Quad........Live and die with Grapeseed Oil......Love cuttin with this shit


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 14, 2010)

Poop-stabbers and Pillow-biters.  I need you all to shut the fuck up for a sec and riddle me this:

What oral should I take for my kicker on ten6hundred blend?  It is Cyp/Deca/EQ at 200mg each per ml, and I will be taking 3ml a week, or for those of you who cant perform the ancient art of math, 1800mg EW.

I was just gonna do it up again with Dbol since I love that shit, but thought I would get opinions from the jews in here.  It will be a winter bulk, so I dont give a fuck about water retention.  Watery saggy tits are sort of my thing anyway.

Annnnnd go.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

Fk the orals with that blend . . .I would add in extra test, like test prop 3x a week . . . all so deca is too high, try 400mg/wk


----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2010)

No more withered sac in a little while..........

HCG in DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Fk the orals with that blend . . .I would add in extra test, like test prop 3x a week . . .




Heresy.  I like orals man.  They make my dick bigger, my beard longer and my chest hair curl.  Prop would be fun to try, but no more pins!  If naps ever follows through on those missing 2 vials of Cyp though, I just may well add some more.

Tbol eh?  I shall investigate.  Will it make my back look like yours?  Cause I want a tanned jerked back to threaten kids with.

Stop fucking with Saney.  I happen to love his tits.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> AXIO's Tbol is the TRUTH! However, back and lats sold separately.



Im on their site now thinking about adding those bitches to my cart.

I am researching and shit right now, but what kind of dosage do you like, and isnt it a little less anabolic than Dbol?  Dont confuse me with big words and shit, I never passed the third grade.  Colorful pictures would be nice.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2010)

Fuck..........I just shot 1000iu of HCG instead of 500iu like I planned......oh well, maybe the sac will come back quicker


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 14, 2010)

This one is going to be pure bulk, but I will be running a cutting cycle in spring, so maybe Tbol then?  Dont really care about staying dry this winter.  I have 20% off at axio, so think I should add in an extra vial of cyp to keep the test higher than the deca, or at 1800mg/w not really an issue?

Fuck I cant wait to kick this one off.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2010)

My sac is swinging already


----------



## Tesla (Aug 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> damnit! now i gotta have a mental image of Al's sac swinging like a pendullum.


 

U know u love it.....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> off to the gym. Should i take a video with my new LG cosmos?
> 
> any video Requests?



Get someone to video you selling it and using the money to buy an Evo.  720p HD video with that, bitches....and an hdmi out so you can play said HD vids on the HD set Saney's mom gave him.  Seriously, though...Evo all day!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Fuck I cant wait to kick this one off.


 

what are you waiting for? the best pct is always more gears


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 15, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> what are you waiting for? the best pct is always more gears




Gonna take a month or two to get my BF down a little more so I can really go bat shit on this bulk.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Gonna take a month or two to get my BF down a little more so I can really go bat shit on this bulk.


 

recommend and use Gears + t3


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 15, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> You know that's supposed to be secret. You're going to wind up buried on the beach with your tongue cut out.


 drawn and quartered


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2010)

Was at a party with some chick... she left and got sick then passed out.. I had no idea where she went and wound up having to go home when I was supposed to smash... To say the least, i'm fucking pissed..

Fucking whores


----------



## Tesla (Aug 15, 2010)

Any u small-frys ever have Salmon for Brekky??.......Shits off da chain mah good kniggs. 


GenX is late on my package for the first time since I've been ordering from them.........Little nervous


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2010)

my fucking package is like 3 weeks late.. i'm pissed


----------



## superted (Aug 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Any u small-frys ever have Salmon for Brekky??.......Shits off da chain mah good kniggs.
> 
> 
> GenX is late on my package for the first time since I've been ordering from them.........Little nervous



im a steak and eggs type of guy



Dark Saney said:


> my fucking package is like 3 weeks late.. i'm pissed



It sucks but guarantee they shipped when they said

sometimes gets held up at customs, send them a ticket via website they normally get back to u within 24 hours


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2010)

I just email the head guy


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 15, 2010)

salmon is the shizzzzz...throw some garlic on that bish...uhhhh.

last night was an AP that I barely remember...met up with some peeps at the bar and ended up leaving with 2 chicks.  I was tipsy as fuck, did an 8 and then was smooth sailing after that. me, my cuz and his boy went with like 4 chicks back to their baller as place...i was just sitting on the couch chillin and wondering where the fuck everyone went.  they were fucking!  epic, i had to get on that, we tore this asian chick up along with some blonde sluts.  these chicks were licking my ass, taking it hard from like 3 dudes.  funniest shit, my cousin couldnt get it up...haha. good times...i woke up to head today on the bathroom floor.

i need to stop having such a fucking awesome life...wait...NOT!


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2010)

Wish I had half your luck... fuck South Jersey


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 15, 2010)

i used to live up near jersey...you ant bag some of those dirty sluts?  especially on them gearzzzz?


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2010)

Well the gears are just kicking in.. so no visible results


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2010)

Still waiting on my other three vials... fucking MF'ers!


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 15, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Well the gears are just kicking in.. so no visible results


What all are you on? I see your on Tren E, Im assuming Test as well.


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2010)

yea, 500 Test, 200 Tren.. may move it up depending on sides. and 50 Tbol ED


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 15, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> yea, 500 Test, 200 Tren.. may move it up depending on sides. and 50 Tbol ED


Tbol is some good shit! I just finished a run of Tren E, I started at 200mg and bumped it to 300mg for the last 3 or 4 weeks(don't remember when I bumped it up lol). Tren is awesome! I had horrible insomnia/anxiety from it, but I got through it. 

Good luck on your cycle bro!


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2010)

I should be fine. I'm a big boy.. and i barely sleep as it is..


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 15, 2010)

you should have front loaded that tren my friend...400mg is the sweet spot for me, sir.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm only getting about 9ml per vial of this pfp2fifty blend. 

I love it so far, but now I have to order another vial to get my 10 weeks.


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2010)

lol  maybe that order will cum late too lol


----------



## Tesla (Aug 15, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> lol maybe that order will cum late too lol


 
I don't see the humor in this!!! 














Edit: Sorry Neph......I didn't mean to pop a cap in yo azz......


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2010)

lol that was creative Dick Gears


----------



## Tesla (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2010)

He'll be jacked in about 10 weeks when he finally repackages the empty vials with a hand written letter sayin, "Hey there buddy, this is your favorite Mail man. Oh, and thanks for the Gears"


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2010)

Lol ^^^


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>


jackedest mailman ever. What's ol' dude in the bottom corner doing, besides oggling the swole cock?


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2010)

No Clue.. He just looks blubbed, bald, and unjerked


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> He's admiring the Mailmans Quad Sweep


It is pretty impressive, accentuated by those uber-sexy shorts


----------



## Tesla (Aug 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>


 

Why'd u make sloot so bald?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2010)

I dont know if it's coming off T3, or this shitty sustanon . .  I was mixing it with the last of my enanth . .  75mg teste w. 125mg sus . .  now I'm running 200mg sus . . now Im fucking depressed . .  and angry . .  more Gears???


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 15, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I dont know if it's coming off T3, or this shitty sustanon . .  I was mixing it with the last of my enanth . .  75mg teste w. 125mg sus . .  now I'm running 200mg sus . . now Im fucking depressed . .  and angry . .  more Gears???


How much T3 were you on and for how long. When in doubt.... up the fucking dose


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2010)

a month 25mg -50mcg-75mcg for 3 days each to pyramid up, then 100mcg for 30 days . .then pyramid down

. . too much conflicting info on the correct t3 cycle length . . I dont want to fuck with my thyroid too much, so was going to take 30 days off, then kick in again with some stanazol.

 . . Im def. gonna bump this sus up to 250/wk though


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 15, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> a month 25mg -50mcg-75mcg for 3 days each to pyramid up, then 100mcg for 30 days . .then pyramid down
> 
> . . too much conflicting info on the correct t3 cycle length . . I dont want to fuck with my thyroid too much, so was going to take 30 days off, then kick in again with some stanazol.
> 
> . . Im def. gonna bump this sus up to 250/wk though


Im also very weary of fucking with my thyroid. But dam does T3 tear the fat right off you. Its all risk vs. reward with these things. I would take more than 30 days off from T3 though, I would do more like 45-60 days.
Heavy Iron(hes on here i think) recommends 50mcg straight for I believe 4-6 weeks. No tapering needed apparently, I didn't taper really. I satrted at 50mcg and went up to 100mcg and back down to 50mcg and all is well.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Thats what happens when you run non stop oral abusers. DHT has ravaged his once fluffy locks


 
werd . . the hair migrated south, covering the rest of his body in a hideous fir


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 15, 2010)

B.J. Smegma





YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 16, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I dont know if it's coming off T3, or this shitty sustanon . .  I was mixing it with the last of my enanth . .  75mg teste w. 125mg sus . .  now I'm running 200mg sus . . now Im fucking depressed . .  and angry . .  more Gears???



I don't think it's the T3 because I tapered it up to as much as 125 mg and have been off for close to a week now, no depression issues.  I tapered it down pretty slow as was recommended several places.  That's supposed to ease the rebound of the thyroid. 

You might look into supplementing w/ some natural thyroid boosters, just in case.  Kelp, olive leaf extract, etc. help optimize thyroid function and are very cheap, so worth running to be safe.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2010)

GYCH josh . . but STFU! 


 . . anyways . . Im missing that T3 . . was well on the way for jerkedness . . 103kg . . thats 226.6lbs for all you Metric-Retards . . at approx. 15%BF . . . looking fwd to an oral abuser . . tren, anyone?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2010)

what are you abusing, Gears?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Kinsa same thing here.  last few days I seem like i'm looking leaner than when on the T3.  One theory I read was that muscles appear flat on T3, maybe a glycogen related thing, who knows?  But now that i'm off it and still on a lower dose of X-Tren, I'm still leaner than i had been but the muscles themselves just look better than they did on the T3.  So, I'm inclined to think there's some truth to the theory i mentioned.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> ^ Josh, i have this theory that T3 increases appetite and cravings for carbs.
> 
> Its fucking counterproductive IMO. You need stims while on it to kill the app. But even then, it really doesnt help.


 

jfc I can atest to that . . carblessness is shear hell


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not super low carb when dieting but I don't really get extreme cravings.  If you want a serious appetite killer, try out that Animal Cuts I did a couple months ago.  Tons of energy, almost no appetite.  Had to force myself to eat, no kind of cravings.  just have to make sure you're getting protein in.  Plus it has a thyroid boosting complex in it, so prob pretty decent after T3.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Yeah, i won a bottle too on BN....Forgot to claim it though.



Pretty good stuff.  I stacked it w/ Bronkaid and aspirin and thought it was pretty effective that way.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2010)

I wanna some free HgHuP . . hook a knigg up Gears!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been abusing T3 all though this cycle, and I'm not stopping for 10 weeks, so my thyroid can go fuck itself..........GYCH Josh......I'm gonna need lots of Kelp and Olive Leaf Extract after this


----------



## Saney (Aug 16, 2010)

I had a couple dates lined up last night.. First girl supposedly forgotten about our date and wound up going to see a movie with an old friend.. I don't buy it for a second.. fucking bitch.. Then another girl was gonna come over but then her mother told her "it's too late to take the car out tonight"  So that didn't workout.. fucking 0 for 2 here... so i hit up this ugly fat girl with 3 kids and i went over there at 1:45am last night... She gave me a little head,, then i banged it out doggy style.. I busted a nut on her ass.. then she said "Do you wanna fuck me in the ass?" I tried to get hard again but gave up.. I guess i'm only good for one round..


I dropped the car off to my mechanic a little while ago, hopefully he doesn't charge me too much.. Hit up my ex about the Abortion and she got real shitty with me and i only asked for some paper work.. excuse my fat ass

I'll fuck anything on these god damn Gears... oh and for that fat girl with 3 kids, her pussy was tight as hell.. i couuldn't believe it.. her cunt was tighter than some girls i used to bang.. she did say she ain't fuck nobody in a long time.. i'm guessing that played a huge role.. Anyhow, next time i'm fucking her ass fo sho!

And i don't want any money for the fucking Halo, just a Jizz Saturated Hat.. and I know what the hat looks like, i saved that gay picture.. it's been my computer screen savor for many years.


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2010)

looks you fags

we have a dilemma on our hands here and its time you bunch of closet homos step up to the plate for your boy ROID.

dg806 doesn't like my contributions to the anabolic forums and WE are not gonna stand for that.


WHO IS WITH ME ?


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 16, 2010)

please post a link to said unliked contribution.


----------



## Saney (Aug 16, 2010)

ROID said:


> looks you fags
> 
> we have a dilemma on our hands here and its time you bunch of closet homos step up to the plate for your boy ROID.
> 
> ...



I'm with you my brother! Us Jerked and Lean ppl must stick together!! plus i hate all mods and Admins.. I always loved fighting the tough battles


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/genxxl-gear/112846-axio-syntrop.html

i posted this in the anabolic forum.

people post shit like this all of the time.

WP is constantly promoting his products in the anabolic forums.

DG fuck face just doesn't like my fame so he deletes and moves my thread because he knows it pisses me off.

NOW IS THE TIME TO MAKE A STAND BROTHERS...

so what kind of plan do we need to win this battle ?


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 16, 2010)

roid are you drse?  i cant remember whose been inducted here at IM


----------



## Saney (Aug 16, 2010)

ROID is not DRSE.. And I never will be


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 16, 2010)

ok, if he was drse than i was going to have to be forced to take part.  But, since hes not im sittin this one out.  I dont feel like getting banned from ANOTHER forum.  And i can smell a mass banning cooking here!


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> roid are you drse?  i cant remember whose been inducted here at IM



negative. It was found that I am am over qualified.

However, We must unite brothers and fight this evil up rising or your thread could possibly be moved or deleted, maybe even your children's threads as well.

I will fight

from now on DG806 code name will be  "Dirty Bastard"


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> ok, if he was drse than i was going to have to be forced to take part.  But, since hes not im sittin this one out.  I dont feel like getting banned from ANOTHER forum.  And i can smell a mass banning cooking here!



Brother, do not be afraid of the Dirty Bastard.  

This is your destiny.

i will be the only one that gets banned. I WILL BE MISSED


----------



## superted (Aug 16, 2010)

Dirty Bastard it is


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2010)

i listen to that song when i jerk


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> ROID is not DRSE.. (



LOL. Nope, a wannabe all the way around.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> ok, if he was drse than i was going to have to be forced to take part.  But, since hes not im sittin this one out.  I dont feel like getting banned from ANOTHER forum.  And i can smell a mass banning cooking here!



Mooch, you and all the DRSE's are fine. No problem. Besides, If ya'll got banned, where would you go????


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2010)

i want you to leave me the fuck alone is what I want.


----------



## independent (Aug 16, 2010)

ROID said:


> i want you to leave me the fuck alone is what I want.



Why dont you guys jerk each other off somewhere else.  This is the CT dammit!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2010)

ROID said:


> i want you to leave me the fuck alone is what I want.



I haven't bothered you. I'm just doing what Rob wants.
Again, If you don't like that, don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 16, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why dont you guys jerk each other off somewhere else. This is the CT dammit!!


 

WERD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 16, 2010)

Sword Fight! First man blind walks the plank!


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 16, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Mooch, you and all the DRSE's are fine. No problem. Besides, If ya'll got banned, where would you go????


 

i heard theres a UK forum that saney hasnt been banned from yet.....


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> i heard theres a UK forum that saney hasnt been banned from yet.....



Saney can't leave if he wanted too!


----------



## Saney (Aug 16, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> i heard theres a UK forum that saney hasnt been banned from yet.....



Listen up you busy business man.. Just because you have a pic of your wimpy bicep doesn't give you the right to steadily talk that shit..

Pics or GTFO!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 16, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Mooch, you and all the DRSE's are fine. No problem. Besides, If ya'll got banned, where would you go????


----------



## Saney (Aug 16, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Saney can't leave if he wanted too!



That's tru.. I owe Prince a Single blow job every week.


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the majority would rather see you leave than me.

anyway, i don't give a fuck. i'm gonna post what I see fit when i see fit and just expect you to try and get attention by getting involved in my threads.


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Listen up you busy business man.. Just because you have a pic of your wimpy bicep doesn't give you the right to steadily talk that shit..
> 
> Pics or GTFO!


 

pics in my album, link em yourself chubby.  I'm too busy being jerked and tan to do it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2010)

Im getting pissed . . they appears to be a slow migration of unjerked placebo abusers from AM arriving . . I just saw a post from Resolve . . and you know his placebo-abusing 12 year old babywifey is sure to follow . .


----------



## Saney (Aug 16, 2010)

I have such a hard on for Tatianna.. I don't care how big her cock is!


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 16, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Im getting pissed . . they appears to be a slow migration of unjerked placebo abusers from AM arriving . . I just saw a post from Resolve . . and you know his placebo-abusing 12 year old babywifey is sure to follow . .


 

they live by me


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> they live by me


 

you must have riveting after dinner conversations, not so dissimilar to living near Josh . . minus the "hi-5d a dem" stories


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 16, 2010)

i actually think i read in babywifeys bucket of cum thread that resolve actually goes to ye old alma mater


----------



## Tesla (Aug 16, 2010)

All u knobs would tap Babywifey and u know it!!!!


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 16, 2010)

uhhhh...yeah, whats your fooking point. Most of these fucks would tap you if you let have a couple beers. yah shriveled up sac sportin nut bag


----------



## independent (Aug 16, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Im getting pissed . . they appears to be a slow migration of unjerked placebo abusers from AM arriving . . I just saw a post from Resolve . . and you know his placebo-abusing 12 year old babywifey is sure to follow . .



I will give him a warm welcome.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 16, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> uhhhh...yeah, whats your fooking point. Most of these fucks would tap you if you let have a couple beers. yah shriveled up sac sportin nut bag


 





btw.......my sac is on the road to recovery.......1500iu's of HCG so far this week


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> All u knobs would tap Babywifey and u know it!!!!


 
yeah Id be like "take this fat burner baby wifey, TAKE IT!" . .  then I would jizz in one of resolves sport shoes before the obligatory dickwipe on the curtains


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 16, 2010)

he was tappin that when she was 14...pedophile


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 16, 2010)

watch that hcg....gonna turn yourself into a preggers woman!


----------



## independent (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/112692-toco-8-buy-1-get-1-free-sale.html#post2048983

done.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 16, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> watch that hcg....gonna turn yourself into a preggers woman!


 
But da sac will be back.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> But da sac will be back.



Cue "Return of the Sack" by Mark Morrison and let the tea baggery commence!


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> But da sac will be back.


 

when u have      can i     after i


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Cue "Return of the Sack" by Mark Morrison and let the tea baggery commence!


 

aww geez, you showd up?  i was having such a good day too!


----------



## Saney (Aug 16, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> aww geez, you showd up?  I was having such a good day too!





^^^ +1


----------



## Tesla (Aug 16, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> when u have  can i  after i


 
My titties will never be gyno style.......ur gonna have to settle for rock hard titties, mooch.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . and you know his placebo-abusing 12 year old babywifey is sure to follow . .



And that is a bad thing?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 16, 2010)

I just took a deuce and pinned my quad simultaneously


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I just took a deuce and pinned my quad simultaneously


 

 . .is that like a geared blumpkin?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 16, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . .is that like a geared blumpkin?


 

Yup!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2010)

we've hit 10,000 posts . . is that a CT record or sum10?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2010)

^^^  this is true . .227lbs and holding . 


 . . . on another note how long and at what dose can I abuse stanazol for? 

I have 250x 40mg caps and 10mls @ 100mg . . answer me goddami!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Why would u? lol
> 
> Winny is fucking weak bro


 
because I have it . . and options are slim in the Land of Gearlessness . .  I think it's one of the few gears you can get through the vets


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 17, 2010)

Fuck PCT.  The Cap'n told me that side effects only hit the gay and the infirm, so Im going back on cycle when I get home.  Fear my almond nuts fatties.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Fuck PCT. The Cap'n told me that side effects only hit the gay and the infirm, so Im going back on cycle when I get home. Fear my almond nuts fatties.


 
this is true . . saney and josh are prime examples . . just sayin'


----------



## Saney (Aug 17, 2010)

WTF?

I was inches away from sending the Halo to Captn', now he can go blow a Giraffe!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> WTF?
> 
> I was inches away from sending the Halo to Captn', now he can go blow a Giraffe!


 

 . . the postage alone would cost you a month's wages


----------



## Saney (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't care, as long as I could help the Jerked'ness of a fellow CT'er..


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 17, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I don't care, as long as I could help the Jerked'ness of a fellow CT'er..


This is awful generous and giving, can't help but think you're just doin it for the sex


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## superted (Aug 17, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> This is awful generous and giving, can't help but think you're just doin it for the sex



That Avatar is really disturbing


----------



## ZECH (Aug 17, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> P.S. My test is underdosed for sure. I Stopped waking up with boners a few days ago.



Your e2 could be high. You holding any water?


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> So many gearded cats....Yet, so many not fucking bigs.
> 
> What gives? bunk gears?
> 
> ...



Must be the WP gear.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> I just took a deuce and pinned my quad simultaneously



Werd! I gotta start pinnin myself in the quads. I could do it here at work. I mean... They don't pay me the shit or inject testosterone at home. I could knock all out whilst gettin paid

GYCH!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 17, 2010)

You fukkers better not all get banned. I will be thurowlly pissed. I know I ain't said much lately, but I'm always around.

I'm wondering about the fat chick the Saney banged. I bet her ass was tore up like a smoked turkey leg. How many different daddys did it take to make those 3 offspring?


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 17, 2010)

My jerkedness is cuming along nicely. I'm cruizin at 200/week now and down to 261 (approx. 16-16.5% fat). My goal is 240-245 at 10-12% by Oct. 27th. Then the big cycle starts.

GEARS!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey Josh!!! What's the name of that app you use for trolling for whores? And I don't mean the one for gay male whores.

GYCH!


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 17, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Hey Josh!!! What's the name of that app you use for trolling for whores? And I don't mean the one for gay male whores.
> 
> GYCH!


 
smartcoupons.com

GICH!!!


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 17, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> ^^^  this is true . .227lbs and holding .
> 
> 
> . . . on another note how long and at what dose can I abuse stanazol for?
> ...




8mg for 8 weeks

GICH!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Aug 17, 2010)

It's 8 cents off per gallon of premium at the local gas station today!! Score!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 17, 2010)

We have a new mailman that delivers to my complex and he looked pretty fukkin' jerked and tan today...


The end of my cycle is fukked if that shit don't get here soon......save it Dick....I know I'm a shitty planner.......but they've never been late on any of my orders before......


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I know...I think im gonna go back with Axroids for pre-made. I have a feeling a supplier on their end is stealing shit. PM saney for details....I saw the fwd email from the owner so its not public knowledge. But come on genx...between that and my underdosed test....WTF is up?



problems with genx?


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 17, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> I know...I think im gonna go back with Axroids for pre-made. I have a feeling a supplier on their end is stealing shit. PM saney for details....I saw the fwd email from the owner so its not public knowledge. But come on genx...between that and my underdosed test....WTF is up?



Goddammit!!! I was going to change my source over from Naps this next order. WTF? What's this axroids you speak of?

I need quality gears at exceptionally low prices.

GYCH


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 17, 2010)

Miumeet.  It's legit as hell.  Mocospace.com is good too.  You can get an app for the cell or just go to their site.  Most of the ppl in the near me room are in Wichita, which is like 3 hrs from me.  So many whores though.  If I lived there or were willing to make that drive is be swimming in ass.  Both are free.

Oh and you guys that get on my case about hustling savings...   my paypal balance is over 1700 today from ebay sales.  Any of you geniuses have a spare 1700 to play with?


Buzzard said:


> Hey Josh!!! What's the name of that app you use for trolling for whores? And I don't mean the one for gay male whores.
> 
> GYCH!


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Miumeet.  It's legit as hell.  Mocospace.com is good too.  You can get an app for the cell or just go to their site.  Most of the ppl in the near me room are in Wichita, which is like 3 hrs from me.  So many whores though.  If I lived there or were willing to make that drive is be swimming in ass.  Both are free.
> 
> Oh and you guys that get on my case about hustling savings...   my paypal balance is over 1700 today from ebay sales.  Any of you geniuses have a spare 1700 to play with?



I just looked on that mocospace in my area and all I saw was a bunch of gang banging beaners.  I hate latino chicks, they are so fucking stupid.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 17, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> im dry. Dryest ive been in months.



Thats probably why. What are you taking...adex or aromasin? Ease up on the dose a little. Should help. That is a hard line to follow unless you constantly get blood test to see where e2 is. Easy to get it too low. If you start to retain water, up the dose a tad.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 17, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I just looked on that mocospace in my area and all I saw was a bunch of gang banging beaners.  I hate latino chicks, they are so fucking stupid.



Go in the near me chat a few times just to feel it out.  Never know might find some decent ass there.


----------



## Saney (Aug 17, 2010)

I checked Axio Labs and it says that my Test E is dosed 259mgs/ml  But who the fuck knows.. every damn vial has a different amount of Gears in it for christ's sake.. like who the fuck is filling these things up? Ray Charles?


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 17, 2010)

Dark Saney said:
			
		

> I checked Axio Labs and it says that my Test E is dosed 259mgs/ml  But who the fuck knows.. every damn vial has a different amount of Gears in it for christ's sake.. like who the fuck is filling these things up? Ray Charles?



Lol...

I can just imagine my bartender with 10 open vials lined up, dumping test E into them out of a shaker like she's pouring $2 royal fukks on a Wednesday nite.


----------



## Saney (Aug 17, 2010)

Upped my Tren! 225mgs!

And I ate a meal when I got home, then pooped, then weighed in at 229.8lbs


----------



## Tesla (Aug 17, 2010)

Time to pinn sum HCG........also thinking of pinning this IGF2 LR3 tides that I got free from Sten. 

Don't know the dosing or protocol yet......too lazy to research it right now...It's like $200 worth of tides, though..


----------



## Saney (Aug 17, 2010)

damn son, send me some tides! and i'll send you Test E! I have too many vials


----------



## Tesla (Aug 17, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> damn son, send me some tides! and i'll send you Test E! I have too many vials


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>



I have a ton of IGF-LR3 that I'm not planning to use.  Trade me for some test-e since my test-u will prob arrive just in time for x-mas.  Either that or some tren-e.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 17, 2010)

Bring that paypal total to 1786, just got 71 bucks for a bottle of 15 buck X-Tren   God bless capitalism!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Are you gonna spring for that Lipo job now or what?



Why should I pay for Saney's lipo???  Let his mom throw it in w/ the TV.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> My test is underdosed, im positive. Call it a 6th geared sense. Im not squashing my estro levels.



Should look into getting it tested by an independent lab to see if you're right.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> My test is underdosed, im positive. Call it a 6th geared sense. Im not squashing my estro levels.


 
hmm . . Im thinking my Gears are underdosed as well . . libido has crashed, can still LHJO and all, but no random boners or thoughts of sexy time . . . .and Im taking no AI atm . . the only sensible remedy is more Gears


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

LOL J you don't want Test E because it's too slow..

And Josh, I think I'm a little leaner than you, so, Ladies first on the Lipo Job.

And besides my 5 vials of Tren E/Test E blend, I have like 7 other vials of Test E on hand.. Cruise for life? Or use it for Lubrication during LHJO days?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> LOL J you don't want Test E because it's too slow..
> 
> And Josh, I think I'm a little leaner than you, so, Ladies first on the Lipo Job.
> 
> And besides my 5 vials of Tren E/Test E blend, I have like 7 other vials of Test E on hand.. Cruise for life? Or use it for Lubrication during LHJO days?



Why would you buy so much of something you'd never tried before?  I would wanna make sure the shit agreed w/ me before i bought a ton of it.


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe I didn't buy so much of it.. or maybe my paypal account was +1800


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Yup. we should just double all of our doses. Fuck it. One life. One chance to be desirable.


 
You're the best Gears Advisor a Captn' could ask for! 

GYCH!


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> You're the best Gears Advisor a Captn' could ask for!
> 
> GYCH!



Werd! If it wasn't for J, I would have never came close to Gears.. I'd still be a PH abusing Blubbed Not Big


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Werd! If it wasn't for J, I would have never came close to Gears.. I'd still be a PH abusing Blubbed Not Big


 
I get the distinct feeling that josh is feeling intensely jelous of you now Saney. 

Despite his financial windfall, he is still fat and lonely, resorting to stage-crashing ethnic music events just to elicit human contact in the form of 'hi-5s' . . .  sad, hey?


----------



## ROID (Aug 18, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Goddammit!!! I was going to change my source over from Naps this next order. WTF? What's this axroids you speak of?
> 
> I need quality gears at exceptionally low prices.
> 
> GYCH



We have ordered several times from AX but there was something that went down with my last order with them that is going to make me shy away from them completely.

AX and genxxl are the exact same. Only thing different is money collectors


----------



## ROID (Aug 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I checked Axio Labs and it says that my Test E is dosed 259mgs/ml  But who the fuck knows.. every damn vial has a different amount of Gears in it for christ's sake.. like who the fuck is filling these things up? Ray Charles?



I know they claim  to have powder and gear tested several times but i think it's all lies.

Bro just buy Norma or galenika. There is a sponsor on here that has galenika  Test E amps in bulk for a decent price.

Or buy powders. the powder probably isn't of great quality but you can up the dose to get the results you desire


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, as of right now, i'm using Gear I didn't pay for.. So I can't really complain too much <3


----------



## ROID (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I know...I think im gonna go back with Axroids for pre-made. I have a feeling a supplier on their end is stealing shit. PM saney for details....I saw the fwd email from the owner so its not public knowledge. But come on genx...between that and my underdosed test....WTF is up?



elaborate on this issue fewl.

clean out your PM box before I have to clean it out for you


----------



## ROID (Aug 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Well, as of right now, i'm using Gear I didn't pay for.. So I can't really complain too much <3



yeah, i have 20ml of free shit i'm using myself.

If the vials come underfilled I will make a big stink about it because I've spent a lot of my own money as well.

I'm seriously going to have some items tested very soon


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 18, 2010)

Independent testing is the only way to know for sure.  And yeah, i'm definitely jealous of Saney.  I aspire to live with my parents as an adult.  I set the bar high, I tell ya!


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

He's speaking on Terms of who's more desirable, not living conditions. We compare our body's on this Body Building forum, not where we live.. But hey, for the rest of your life, you can justify that even though i'm more Jerked and Lean, that you're still better than me because I live at home..

Dude, I live in a Mini Mansion.. Not a fucking Trailor like your family of 9 lived in.. Get over yourself.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 18, 2010)

Did you kniggs see that I won the genxxl lottery? Second rng, got any idea what that means?


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> Nah everything is alright.
> 
> Im just a fussy-ass bastard. I think im just gettin older and feelin my age. Random boners have dissipated but i feel good...Energetic, strong, etc.
> 
> Maybe its like baldy mod said...Perhaps my AI is overdosed and im squashing my estro. Im gonna cut back on it and see how it goes.



I thought you said you were running Nolva as AI a while back. Maybe that's the mornin wood problem?


----------



## independent (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I lied. Im using BA as my AI



Transdermal?


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> Intra-anal



Well why didn't you just say so... BA is very suppressive. Especially when jammed into your rectum. I have the ol lady toss my salad with a mix of BA & grape jelly. It made all the difference in the world.


----------



## ROID (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Nah everything is alright.
> 
> Im just a fussy-ass bastard. I think im just gettin older and feelin my age. Random boners have dissipated but i feel good...Energetic, strong, etc.
> 
> Maybe its like baldy mod said...Perhaps my AI is overdosed and im squashing my estro. Im gonna cut back on it and see how it goes.



I had the same problem with AIs


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 18, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Well why didn't you just say so... BA is very suppressive. Especially when jammed into your rectum. I have the ol lady toss my salad with a mix of BA & grape jelly. It made all the difference in the world.



sugarfree jelly?


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 18, 2010)

no sugar free jelly doesnt work well, you need the full sugar version to get that insulin spike to really take advantage of the intra-anal delivery systems added absorbtion.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 18, 2010)

Still no gearbox here.  Supposed to arrive on the 9th, so at what point do they go ahead and reship?


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Me and saney have a double-date lined up with two beastly brauds
> 
> His chick could be a stunt double for a bison or a wooly mammoth and mine looks like the Phantom of the Opera.
> 
> JFC! Standards.....Who needs em?



We're SOOOO Gonna put it down on'em yo!

The blond has a nice tight ass from what i've seen..


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2010)

If I have to wait 30 days I'm fukked........I got my Clomid already, but no blend, they were suppose to arrive on the same date.........If I run out of blend, what good is that last vial gonna do when it's 2-3 weeks past my last shot.......I have 3 weeks of blend left and that's it


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 18, 2010)

damn knigg that's rough


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

try and stretch your shit... J has some on hand and should prolly ship it to you so you don't get fucked on this cycle..


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> try and stretch your shit... J has some on hand and should prolly ship it to you so you don't get fucked on this cycle..


 
Mine are all short esters......Test Prop, Tren Ace, and Mast Prop.......Maybe Dick has sum10 up his sleeve to help me stretch it out til my blend arrives......I can Paypal or whatever, I'm desperate...


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

he has the same exact blend on hand that you are using Uncle.. He can save you!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 18, 2010)

Sup kniglets!!!  Long time no C.  Been back to AP the wife, reconciled, so looks like no divorce on the horizon, meanwhile been dumped by the gilf.  Prolly for the best tho.  But, I sure do miss tappin that snatch.  

I been off the gears for about 6 weeks and I seem to be losing my big.  I haven't even SFW in over a month with the shit storm that's been going on with the wife and whatnot.  So, I'm bout to jump back on the gears wagon with some deca/test/a-bombs.  WTF has errbody been up to?

Fukking answer me goddammit!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Just PCT al.


 





It's not about growing with this blend......It's all about recomp and hardening up and it's working beautifully and I need my extra 3 weeks of this cycle!!!


If u got pfp2fifty I want sum, Dick!!!!!!!!!!!..Fuck PCT........I'm going all year.......Jan. thru December


----------



## ZECH (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I lied. Im using BA as my AI



Shit, try some anabolic innovations cycle support. Then you have bcaa's and glycobol. I still got cabinets full of this crap.


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Shit, try some anabolic innovations cycle support. Then you have bcaa's and glycobol. I still got cabinets full of this crap.



are you related to Josh by any chance?


----------



## independent (Aug 18, 2010)

Well gents my internet surfing will be at a minimum due to new restrictions at work.  So if Im not on here much you know why.

Also Saney is looking jacked in his new avi.


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Also Saney is looking jacked in his new avi.




Pic was Photo shopped by Dick Gears


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2010)

My Neph will soon be as jerked and tan as his Uncle



Well, maybe not as tan........u need to ace that Farmer Tan, Chief....


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

LOL I need to spray on tan ... but i'll never be Jerked like my Uncle <3


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I think robert should add a few of these smileys
> 
> 
> RateDesi Forums - Smilies


 

Here's Dick redlining his whip on Heroin........


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2010)

Neph and Dick need to come out to Cali and do sum trollin' for tail with Uncle Al.


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Neph and Dick need to come out to Cali and do sum trollin' for tail with Uncle Al.



I would, but Dick wants me to pay for his trip... fuck him!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> hey al u feel like trading illicits?


 
What u want??

All I have is the pfp2fifty blend(3 weeks worth) and $250 worth of of IGF2 LR3(which isn't an illicit) and (1) amp of Norma Test E


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> whatcha got?


 
As u can see, I got squat!!!!!!

I want (2) more vials of pfp2fifty real bad........(1) should already be here.....and I kinda want (1) more on top of that and up the dose to 1.5ml EOD


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> pm sent. well i dunno...i dont know if i wanna part with my precious blends. i already hocked one as it is. i thought u wanted hcg or somethin


 
Do u really have pfp2fifty blends or are u just fukkin' with me???






Fuck it.....I'm pinnin' my Pec tonight........


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

Al, I told you he has the blends... Listen to your Nephew damnit!


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

Fuck that! Don't PCT! I'll send you my Halo so you can abuse that until your Blends Arrive!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2010)

U kniggs kill me...LOL....of all people, Dick is suggesting that I PCT...


I need more gear and I will gear til' Dec. u mf'in cokk munches!!


Time to go pinn my Pec!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

The fucking halo would get intercepted by Aussie customs.. not worth loosing it to that fag..


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> word lmao. He'll never get gears ever! He'll just run his HGHup and clenbuterol for life and be a permanent not big. nah hes heavier than my ass is.



yea like 103kg or sum10.. i'm 229lbs.. So i don't feel so Jacked


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> word lmao. He'll never get gears ever! He'll just run his HGHup and clenbuterol for life and be a permanent not big. nah hes heavier than my ass is.


 
I'm like 210lbs. 

All measurements are the same if not a little bigger(no water weight or any other BS)

I feel good at this weight.


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

My arms are down to 16inches now.. 

Fat'ness is still shrinking.. I hope I start feeling this Tren soon... I need more Energy and I won't stop upping my dose until i get night sweats.. i'll run 225mg for a couple weeks and see how it feels


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I need more Energy


 
I've been napping for an hour at lunch ED now......not sure wtf is up or what's causing it?.......and save the old jokes, u effin' bone-squeezes.


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

lol Well, it could be what you are eating.. But then again, Napping is great.. I love taking naps after lunch and i'm not old.. by the time i wake up the food has digested, then i sfw lol works great for me..


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

Dude, do you realize you said "bruh" like 9 fucking times in 2 posts? What a lame Whopper you turned out to be..

Lets Scratch Richard.. He's not cool enough to sit by the Pool with a case of Coldies and some "Jamaican Me Happy" wine coolers (women love that flavor)


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2010)

I pussed out and pinned my glute.......fukk that....too much scar tissue there........If I don't go Pec next time ya'll can take the first shot

Done with glutes.....believe it or not.......quads are my new favorite while cutting with Grapeseed oil.......too easy and too painless with no blood



We need to give Dick a break......I think he can hang with coldies, vikes, and wheelchair bud............just hope there is no J-lo type sistas at the pool or Dick might pop one in his board shorts


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol Werd!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 19, 2010)

There is a cupple Sistas that live here with serious back that Dick might go crazy over.....I'll def. set him up if he ever heads out West.....he would love either of these two...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> word lmao. He'll never get gears ever! He'll just run his HGHup and clenbuterol for life and be a permanent not big . . . .


 
 . . this is not so far from the truth .  . . it takes 12 months of cunning plans to organise 4 months worth of gears . .  I swear to god Im gonna roll a pharmacy straight after Pony pins his pec 

 . . . anyway, Im kinda loney at the moment . . . I was thinking pinning a shitload of Mel-II and going to a rap concert to get some hi-5's . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 19, 2010)

Why not just get some powders and a chemistry set, already?  Aussies have some backward ass laws.  No gun rights, barely even able to buy ha;f the legal supps we have here.  Do you have much in the way of hate speech laws and all that?

I know in Canada they put this one poor bastard in PRISON for calling the validity of the Holocaust into question.  Granted, it was an unpopular thing to say, but you should be able to freely say damn near anything you want w/o fear of being jailed for it.


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not far from I-95.. It would take me a fucking while to reach Staten Island.. I think i'd rather take a train or sumthin.. Cheaper


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> youre the only person on the planet that gains 10 lbs on tbol and tren.
> 
> youre a marvel of science i guess.
> 
> Me i fucking skip a meal and my pants fall around my ankles.



I've been eating like a Mammoth.. Plus the Tren E hasn't kicked in yet.. even though I am starting to wake up at night, but no sweats


----------



## Tesla (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm beating the fukk outta my mailman today........gonna ambush the fukker and call him out!!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2010)

How recent is that Pic Al? Pretty fucking Lean there.. I'm Uber Jealous


----------



## Tesla (Aug 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> How recent is that Pic Al? Pretty fucking Lean there.. I'm Uber Jealous


 
Pic was from last night........told u this blend is ridiculous.......I still have 6 weeks left of the cycle.......Mountain Biking 6 days/week as well as SFW 5 days/week. I shoulda done this in March for Summer lean-ness.......


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2010)

I wish my work schedule allowed me to sfw more like 7 days in 2 weeks... pathetic.. but you're looking great


----------



## Tesla (Aug 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I wish my work schedule allowed me to sfw more like 7 days in 2 weeks... pathetic.. but you're looking great


 

Thanks knigg.......In 6 weeks(if my fukkin' last vial ever gets here.. ) I should be uber lean, jerked, and tan like Dick I hope...


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2010)

dick hasn't sfw in over a month.. he wouldn't dare take a pic holding up today's newspaper


----------



## ROID (Aug 19, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> anyone wanna trade gears for X?



YES YES YES YES

I will trade you 5 Normas and 1500 units oc HCG brah


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2010)

Just SFLegs.. Don't laugh, but I'm finally back to 225lbs on the squat.. 

Leg was sore as fuck from Pinning Tuesday.. but it didn't hold me back at all.. hurt some, but after the first rep, it was fine.. and it's a bit swollen..

GEARS!


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2010)

Uploaded a pic on my Journal.. Josh is INSANELY leaner


----------



## ROID (Aug 19, 2010)

My dick vein is really starting to show. My diet is kick ass you wankers


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:
			
		

> Uploaded a pic on my Journal.. Josh is INSANELY leaner



That's Josh? I thought it was you...


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2010)

lol that is me.. i'm just saying that he's till leaner


----------



## Tesla (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm a Small hangin' out with bigs....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 19, 2010)

ROID said:


> My dick vein is really starting to show. My diet is kick ass you wankers


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2010)

so anyway, I pinned 5mg of mel-II yesterday . . right into my japs-eye to get the anabolic effect . . . .  went to this rap show, Ice-T . .  he's not as black as he thinks he is, but black enough for me. Was hi-5'g dems left right and centre . .  I got up close to the stage  and hi-5'd Ice-T himself and he called me brother!Anyway, that was enough ethnic contact for one evening, stopped by the soup kitchen for a free feed, noticed some homeless jerked dropped some change - bus fare home, score!  . .  I'm still depressed cause I think Saney is now more jerked and lean than I am . . he also gets free meals and gears. It's not fair!


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2010)

LMFAO ya'lls is crazy as hell


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2010)

Gears McGilf's GILF was a fine piece of ass, so was the daughter . . wonder if he got to do a double tap?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 19, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> so anyway, I pinned 5mg of mel-II yesterday . . right into my japs-eye to get the anabolic effect . . . . went to this rap show, Ice-T . . he's not as black as he thinks he is, but black enough for me. Was hi-5'g dems left right and centre . . I got up close to the stage and hi-5'd Ice-T himself and he called me brother!Anyway, that was enough ethnic contact for one evening, stopped by the soup kitchen for a free feed, noticed some homeless jerked dropped some change - bus fare home, score! . . I'm still depressed cause I think Saney is now more jerked and lean than I am . . he also gets free meals and gears. It's not fair!


 free meals happen when your homeless or if u live with the mom anddad..


----------



## Tesla (Aug 19, 2010)

Fukkin' Mailman was even more jerked and tan today.......God damm gear-kiping MF'er....

.....C'mon, Dick.........set me up with one vial of the blend and I'll send the wheelchair bud to ya.


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2010)

I think he should send it to you so you can keep your cycle going.. just wire some money via paypal... fucking easy.. Dick is just a greedy faggot and won't part with Gears he won't use... Army fag


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2010)

now that Al is desperate for gears, we can get him to do nearly anything and post up the pics on the CT as proof . . .  mwahahahaha!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 19, 2010)

How come all u eff-knobs are Elite Members and Dick and I aren't??......


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2010)

lol jews around here aint gonna share the gears . . you better sort this out Al before the unjerkedness sets in . .


----------



## Tesla (Aug 19, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you better sort this out Al before the unjerkedness sets in . .


 





If The Mailman would just come clean, I'll be OK


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2010)

Well if one of my niggs were in need of Gears, then I'd do w/e.. But nobody is using slow esters..


----------



## Tesla (Aug 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Well if one of my niggs were in need of Gears, then I'd do w/e.. But nobody is using slow esters..


 
I think Dick wants to teach me a lesson for being such a shitty planner.....no worries, If my gear doesn't get here in time then I'll just PCT......It is what it is!!

Thanks for having my back, Neph!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2010)

Anytime Unc


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2010)

slow esters better than no esters . .  just front load 1g and youre g2g knigg


----------



## Tesla (Aug 19, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> slow esters better than no esters . . just front load 1g and youre g2g knigg


 
I have about 500mg of Test......that's it........Neph??


If my blend doesn't arrive in time u saying I can cruise on Test then finish the last bottle of blend when I get it??

Not sure how that would work...


----------



## Tesla (Aug 19, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 19, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> YouTube Video


I forgot to mention I've seen Cool J live 2x, and wait for it.......

High 5'd from the front.  He was actually jacked as all hell.  Had a pretty sweet custom mic stand that said LL Cool J in what looked like brass.  At one point he did a karate kick on the thing and dropped it.  Pretty good show, actually.  that was at Ameristar maybe 5 yrs ago.  Saw him again opening for Janet Jackson at the Sprint Center a couple yrs. ago.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2010)

you got a big nose Gears, it all makes sense now . . .


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2010)

. . anyway, hope you get to meet Sassy69 there, after SFW you can pin gears together before AP'g her senseless


----------



## ROID (Aug 20, 2010)

I just wanna fit in.

i'm lonely


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 20, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup kniglets!!! Long time no C. Been back to AP the wife, reconciled, so looks like no divorce on the horizon, meanwhile been dumped by the gilf. Prolly for the best tho. But, I sure do miss tappin that snatch.
> 
> I been off the gears for about 6 weeks and I seem to be losing my big. I haven't even SFW in over a month with the shit storm that's been going on with the wife and whatnot. So, I'm bout to jump back on the gears wagon with some deca/test/a-bombs. WTF has errbody been up to?
> 
> Fukking answer me goddammit!


 
Did the GILF know you got back with your wife? Did she turn psycho?


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 20, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Shit, try some anabolic innovations cycle support. Then you have bcaa's and glycobol. I still got cabinets full of this crap.


 

Maybe you can sell that stuff on EGay and jack up your account to $21.98.

GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> neighborhood Reunion is the 25th
> 
> i'll be swinging through your way anyway. if you wanna come, there will be a shit load of skanks once we get to bk. $35 all you can drink, 9-1 am
> 
> ...


 
Hahaha I'm there!


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 20, 2010)

richard gears said:


> welcome back bruh.
> 
> You havent missed much. Just stories of ebay sales and missing gears.


 

lol!


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

Where is this party located? In NY? I'm trying to fuck a fat ass'ed tranny in her... vagina?

I just woke up and threw down 30 Tbol.. I need to eat and sleep more.. 

FOOD > GEARS!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm checking out the miumeet app and it sucks. 99.95% of the decent looking bitches on it are really dudes trolling for pictures of chicks. WTF?


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 20, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I'm checking out the miumeet app and it sucks. 99.95% of the decent looking bitches on it are really dudes trolling for pictures of chicks. WTF?


 
That's what BA is into. GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 20, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I'm checking out the miumeet app and it sucks. 99.95% of the decent looking bitches on it are really dudes trolling for pictures of chicks. WTF?



No, I know for a fact many of them are legit.  Tagged two already w/ several more in the pipeline.  That and OBC are legit, but OBC is pay and this is free.  Moco is free too.  The 19 yr old demlet is supposed to be in town tonight and wants to get it on.  We'll see if she's legit.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 20, 2010)

Mason at OLM is gonna take care of me if my gear isn't here by early next week......Should be able to finish off the cycle now. 

Day off from SFW!!!!!

Think I'll get my Bacardi and Coke on!!!

I need a new MILF badly.......I'm tired of LHJO


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> YouTube Video


 
I'm feeling this song my knigglet..thats for the memory flashback..


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2010)

70mls of prop coming my way! . . hmm . . geared until 2011!Gears! GEARS GODDAMIT!!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats fucking sweet bro! I just sold my lil bro a vial of Test E.. he was desperate


----------



## Tesla (Aug 20, 2010)

Test Prop and Tren A until 2011


If I cruise in Oct. then Blast in Nov. Dec. and Jan. I will have been geared for a full year.  (All injectables-can u say "pin cushion?")


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

Test E and Tren E until 2012!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 20, 2010)

I thought you were only supposed to stay on tren for a limited cycle, not just cruise along on it.  No sign of my gears yet.  I may just go ahead and PCT, do the test later since it takes a good 2 or 3 weeks to kick in.  Already on the X-tren for like 7 weeks.  Hard to justify extending it for another 3 or 4 weeks w/ either that or more epi/methyl.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2010)

so josh . . how fat are you?


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I thought you were only supposed to stay on tren for a limited cycle, not just cruise along on it.  No sign of my gears yet.  I may just go ahead and PCT, do the test later since it takes a good 2 or 3 weeks to kick in.  Already on the X-tren for like 7 weeks.  Hard to justify extending it for another 3 or 4 weeks w/ either that or more epi/methyl.



LOL @ X-Tren for 7 Weeks


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 20, 2010)

Saney, do you have experience with other orals? If so, what would you compare those tbols to?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2010)

Talk to Al, he is GearMaster of The One


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Saney, do you have experience with other orals? If so, what would you compare those tbols to?



Umm, only other PH's.. like Mdrol, Phera, X-Tren, and H-drol.

Tbol is the Bigger brother to H-drol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Aug 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Talk to Al, he is GearMaster of The One


 

No one makes light of The One or you suffer the wrath of Alphonse.....


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 20, 2010)

So is tbol comparable to dbol, sans the water?


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

Tbol is not as strong as Dbol.. and Tbol is very dry


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2010)

does it have any aromatisation activity at all? whats it like on your joints?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice!!!!! Get to pinn HCG and The blend tonight.......got a little pinn party goin' on.......It's almost better than LHJO...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn, saney is starting to look like he may actually work out! Just ordered my new gears today. Gonna run sum deca and test with some a-bombs sprinkled on top. Kan't w8!

Got to cut on a cadaver at anatomy lab today. Unfortunately, it was an old dude. It was a lil disappointing as I was hoping it'd be a hot young chick.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> whos the skeletor in Al's Avy?


 
Not as small as I look....


....I'm tanner than ur ass, but not quite as lean, but getting close, Dick.


I might need to ease up on the Cardio.........Fuckin T-prop, tren-a, mast-prop, plus Clen/T3.........205 lbs., but still rockin' the same muscle measurements......just re-comped mah knigg with way less bf....


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Who leaner than i? Who tanner? ANSWER MEEE!



Josh?


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

And some fat chick just left my house.. it was pretty funny.. I kept asking her stupid questions while she was blowing me.. I told her to hum the answers to the best of her ability.. if I couldn't understand, it didn't really matter because she was sucking my dick..

So she complained about getting tired, so i blew a load in her mouth.. she ate it and then she started talking to me in a strange language.... Like, why the fuck was I listening to her babble when I already got what I wanted?? "Hey, umm, I gotta work in the morning.. Yea i'll walk you out.. drive safe"

GSCH!


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

No no.. this was another chick with piercings everywhere..


----------



## Tesla (Aug 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> me and saney are gonna be 500 lbs of trouble on sept 25th!


 

500 lbs. of circle-jerking......

U guys gonna sit opposite each other Indian-Style while  on each other's stomachs.


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL 500lbs of trouble? i'm only 230.. all blubbed, but working on that..

And this girl was named Dana.. some hideous broad.. I stuck my finger in her ass while she was blowing me.. it helped distract me from the toothy blow job until i busted.. then she keeps asking me to rate it 1 to 10... i told her 7, but I wanted to say "You Chewed my dick off"

this one looks nothing like those other women... this one is insanely bad lookin lol


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> U guys gonna sit opposite each other Indian-Style while  on each other's stomachs.



What an awesome Image..


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Yeah Al. Pretty imaginative there....Those gay fantasies just roll right out dont they?



Yea.. this is starting to make me wonder....


And yea dude, fucking teething the shit out of my cock... like holy shit doesn't she realize what shes doing? I'd rather get blown by my neighbor Clyde with one eye


----------



## Tesla (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Dick........what's ur fuckin' problem?  


I'm gonna have to pimp slap u punks when u come out to Cali


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>



lol, this one is very much uglier... she took her shirt off and started sucking me.. and i noticed on her back that she has a GIANT FUCKING MOLE that looked like a fat swollen tick... i was like "omg, anywhere i put my hand that thing will touch me... EWWW"

It was tough man..


----------



## Tesla (Aug 20, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> lol, this one is very much uglier... she took her shirt off and started sucking me.. and i noticed on her back that she has a GIANT FUCKING MOLE that looked like a fat swollen tick... i was like "omg, anywhere i put my hand that thing will touch me... EWWW"
> 
> It was tough man..


 
Where do u meet these ugly ass bitches, Neph??


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> FUCK YOU! i have a mole too and i know that was a shot at me!



@ Al: umm, they find me Uncle.. And it's hard to turn down a free blow job... 

@ Dick: You have a Mole??? EWWW No Opposite Indian sitting LHJO marathon session now


----------



## Tesla (Aug 20, 2010)

Eff you knobs.......I got Chicken Thighs to Q and gears to Pinn........very important shit to do.........and of course   , , and


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

lol No Jerking off for me tonight! All thanks to the fat whores in South Jersey with Summer Teeth and Herpes Mustaches


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 20, 2010)

Saney, you're looking jerked bro.  As a fellow former fat fuck, nice to see your progress.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Save me a thigh please.


 
Marinating Thigh Fillets in this.....


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 20, 2010)

Superfast turned me onto using mustard.  Just regular ol yellow mustard.  

Mix up pepper/garlic/salt and if you like it cayenne in a bowl, coat your chicken with mustard, and then rub the herb mixture all over it, then throw it on a hot ass grill to sear both sides, reduce heat and let it cook.  

You cant taste the mustard, but it crusts and makes a fucking outstanding flavor, and still no carb or calories.  I use it with chicken/pork and fish now.

Try it homos.  Do it.




















Do it.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 20, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> then throw it on a hot ass grill to sear both sides, reduce heat and let it cook.
> 
> You cant taste the mustard, but it crusts and makes a fucking outstanding flavor


 
I sear the fuck outta my thighs so it's got nice burnt texture.......You can torch thighs and they will still be soft in the middle. 

I hate when I get blazed before eating.........makes me eat like a mf'er


----------



## Tesla (Aug 20, 2010)

Sac is startin' to swing........


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2010)

supp chickenskin-eating queers? . . .  I'm getting the band back together after a long hiatus ..  Capt. Rich Arrund and the LHJO's gonna rock this bearch!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2010)

Looking extra Jerked this morning... 60 Tbol is where it's @

Spoke to Axio, and they are going to reship my 3 vials of TTX4Hundred soon..... GEARS!!!!!!!!


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 21, 2010)

sup knigglets...no action yesterday

looking for some hoes later tonight...will have a story or two


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 21, 2010)

sup poop stabbing brown sticks..going to eat some dim sum best shit out there ..also after hoping to get fried rice burns


----------



## independent (Aug 21, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I'm checking out the miumeet app and it sucks. 99.95% of the decent looking bitches on it are really dudes trolling for pictures of chicks. WTF?



go check out the moco site he likes, its full of gang banging beaners.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 21, 2010)

The Situation said:


> sup poop stabbing brown sticks..going to eat some dim sum best shit out there ..also after hoping to get fried rice burns


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 21, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> go check out the moco site he likes, its full of gang banging beaners.



There's def a ghetto element there but if you sift thru it there's tons of ass.  This o.e butcher turns 21 tomorrow and wants me to come out for b day dranks.  Not a cholo here but I'm rockin a low ass Caddy on wires so I could prob pass for one driving by.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 21, 2010)

^^ im gonna have to check it out


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 21, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


>


----------



## Tesla (Aug 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> prince is gonna hook up the DMZ.
> 
> I love gears. and IM. and especially that handsome middle eastern SOB!


 
PM me and let me know what's up


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 21, 2010)

thsi is what up knigglet


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 21, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2010)

Where are my GEARS??????????


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 21, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> supp chickenskin-eating queers? . . . I'm getting the band back together after a long hiatus .. Capt. Rich Arrund and the LHJO's gonna rock this bearch!!


 i'll play my one string flesh bass


----------



## independent (Aug 21, 2010)

So with all this Tbol talk can it be run solo?


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2010)

You could i guess, but it's not great enough to be run alone..


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 21, 2010)

ugh...so bloated from this dbol


----------



## independent (Aug 21, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> You could i guess, but it's not great enough to be run alone..



I was just thinking I would use it as a little boost in the gym.


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2010)

ehh


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 21, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> ugh...so bloated from this dbol


 25mg Aromasin daily....


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 21, 2010)

.25mg sir, bloat hit me hard today.  will be starting that tommorrow.


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2010)

btw, if anyone ever wants to get Jerked as fuck... try abusing X-Tren for 7 weeks and you could be sexy as this future Olympia contestant


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> btw, if anyone ever wants to get Jerked as fuck... try abusing X-Tren for 7 weeks and you could be sexy as this future Olympia contestant




And if anyone desires gyno, consult Saney for his highly regarded Superdrol cycle followed by a letro only cycle. Anyone else notice Saney never dissed prohormones til he got gyno from misusing them?  Just an observation.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 22, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> And if anyone desires gyno, consult Saney for his highly regarded Superdrol cycle followed by a letro only cycle. Anyone else notice Saney never dissed prohormones til he got gyno from misusing them? Just an observation.


 Oopsie...I doubt Superdol aromatizes if it is anything like Anadrol. He should have used Nolvadex instead.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> btw, if anyone ever wants to get Jerked as fuck... try abusing X-Tren for 7 weeks and you could be sexy as this future Olympia contestant



you should start working out


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> btw, if anyone ever wants to get Jerked as fuck... try abusing X-Tren for 7 weeks and you could be sexy as this future Olympia contestant


 

haha...thats not you is it saney, you were lookin jacked in you last pics. Good progress man, you were a fat piece of shit before


----------



## Tesla (Aug 22, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> haha...thats not you is it saney, you were lookin jacked in you last pics. Good progress man, you were a fat piece of shit before


 

That's Josh.......Saney's gettin' lean and jerked, but needs a tan.


----------



## superted (Aug 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> That's Josh.......Saney's gettin' lean and jerked, but needs a tan.



He needs to man with that Tren


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 22, 2010)

he's all most big


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 22, 2010)

Another thing he dug out pics from a while ago and then comments on results from my current cycle.  Saney failed the chapter in science where they discussed the linear nature of time, I assume.


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL

Josh = Hater King

I'm getting slightly Jerked, no tan, and leaning out some.. Josh, is an epic failure with his spotted liver after 7 weeks of two methyls LMFAO


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

If Miley Cyrus was your little sister, would you fucking rape all her holes?







YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

lol I'll send you a couple bottles of Liv.52 DS so you don't die on me!


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

Just live past September then I won't fucking care what you suck down


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, the only witness might be a fucking retard afterwards, which will equal about 0


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> dont u know bad boys move in silence and violence...
> 
> take it from your Highness (uh huh)
> 
> ...



lol nah i won't hate her or anything. I'll keep things good so you can fucking smash that hoe.. oh, she sent me some pics of Dani bent over in doggy style if you're interested


----------



## Tesla (Aug 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> dont u know bad boys move in silence and violence...
> 
> take it from your Highness (uh huh)
> 
> ...


 

You better tap that Dani bitch doggy, brah......she looks kinda nasty, but dat ass looks tappable fo sho......maybe go anal.......


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL Werd!!!

How much money should I bring?? 500$? how much Coke?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 22, 2010)

No matter what you guys are still my Knigglets


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

What about Food and Strippers?  w/e

But we'll need some coke on hand.. I'm fixin to pull an all nighter


----------



## Tesla (Aug 22, 2010)

Salmon on da Q, hit of Sour DeeZ, fat glass of Merlot, then pinn my fuckin' Delt with fukkin' gear.....then more Merlot and hits of Deez, then LHJO to Dani's dog-shots


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

I emailed it to you Dogg.. I'd split her ass wide open if I were you.. Come through on a friday So we can pull that four some..


----------



## Tesla (Aug 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I emailed it to you Dogg.. I'd split her ass wide open if I were you..


 
Send 'em this way, Neph.......after all, we are family


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Send 'em this way, Neph.......after all, we are family



Tru'age!

Give me your email Unc


----------



## Tesla (Aug 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> she obviously works out


 
So Saney gets the Hog and Dick gets the one that works out


----------



## Tesla (Aug 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Here ya go AL
> 
> More your Age bracket


 

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

The hog i'm seeing, is pretty nice... awesome legs, awesome ass, hard body.. thick, but hard.. I can't wait to fuck this bitch


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

Sounds good to me.. I'll poison one of the sammies so the T-whore won't remember shit


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You already know im a fan of the biggums
> 
> You seen the PR wilderbeast i was tappin there. But she was my supplier. So why the fuck not? Id go over there to get my goods in her dark apartment. Next thing you know i have her bent over her sofa while her dog humped my leg. fuckin place was crawlin with roaches. u turn the lights on and thousands would scatter. FUCKINg nasty ass PR bitches!



Yea, that Feather Head chick was all clingy.. if she were cooler, like one of Josh's women, I'd be smashing her Every day.. but i can't deal with attached hoes... shit is just scary


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:
			
		

> I emailed it to you Dogg.. I'd split her ass wide open if I were you.. Come through on a friday So we can pull that four some..



I wanna see that shizz ffs...


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

lol 3am to sfw? wtf


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been working on this very desirable chick from work, but she's been all like "I can't do that, you have a gf". But she's obviously still interested in the jerkedness. Anyhoo... Friday I talk my way into her crib and bada boom bada bing... It's on. Oh, and the fantastic bombs turn out to be fake. The don't move an inch. Anyway... I get a text asking if I'm engaged. I say "Ummmmm... Yes". She says "fuck you. You're an asshole!!!!". WTF?

GSCH!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:
			
		

> lol 3am to sfw? wtf



No shit... Keeping it between the lines or AP is the only thing I'm doing at 3am


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> LOL
> 
> Josh = Hater King
> 
> I'm getting slightly Jerked, no tan, and leaning out some.. Josh, is an epic failure with his spotted liver after 7 weeks of two methyls LMFAO



Hey genius, x-tren isn't methylated.  I'm the king hater when you took the time to dig up pics of me?  I wouldn't bother to go find and post pix of you or any other dudebin an internet forum.  Just smacks of obsession and latent homosexuality.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

awww, it's ok Joshy.. Nobody really dislikes you now that i'm MORE Jerked and Lean than you are...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> awww, it's ok Joshy.. Nobody really dislikes you now that i'm MORE Jerked and Lean than you are...



And they're not surprised that you're the only person on any bodybuilding forum that thought x-tren was a methyl.  classic.


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2010)

Chest Pics or GTFO fatty


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Chest Pics or GTFO fatty



Grasp basic steroid chemistry or stop trying to discuss it, mama's boy.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## jmorrison (Aug 22, 2010)

Stop cluttering the CT with this fight scene from Brokeback Mountain.  

GICH.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 22, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Stop cluttering the CT with this fight scene from Brokeback Mountain.
> 
> GICH.


agreed, this sword fight involves two too many penises. Gears and Ap, or gtfo


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 22, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> agreed, this sword fight involves two too many penises. Gears and Ap, or gtfo




I'm not the one here posting pics of other men and requesting more.  You guys all saw him trying to provoke me w/ various taunts and an embarrassingly poor knowledge of hormones.  If I were that uninformed, I'd stop using any form of AAS immediately before I caught a case of gyno.  Oh wait...he already did that.  My bad.  

Anyway, he's the one trying to start e-fights here.  I just laugh at his lack of knowledge and suspect i wasn't the only one cracking up when he spoke of liver damage from X-Tren.  But i digress.  Sick of arguing w/ a fool.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 22, 2010)

Meanwhile, Hansen is tooling this dude on Predator.  This mug drove 2 and a half hrs to get to the "girl"!  WTF?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 22, 2010)

Delt pinnage in da books and sac swinging nicely..........


Pimp slapping the Mailman tommorrow


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 22, 2010)

You'd best watch it.  That dude is gonna be jerked and pissed.  Nothing more embarrasing than getting fucked up in your front yard by a jacked orange mailman in tight blue shorts.


----------



## cc-10 (Aug 22, 2010)

I fuck'n strained my groin or something squatting the other day...geared moses didn't know what to say


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2010)

some of you jews are fags, and all of you fags are notBigs









 . . just sayin'


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 23, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> I fuck'n strained my groin or something squatting the other day...geared moses didn't know what to say



He was spotting you entirely too closely after upping his test dosage.  The damage is done now.


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2010)

So why is Josh afraid to post up some Body Building Pics on a Body Building forum? I think it's fair to say that after 8 weeks of "two" PH's, that there should be some good results right?

We all just wanna see how Jerked and Lean you are Josh.. Really, we do..


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2010)

This has got to be one of my favorite scenes from any movie

YouTube - No Country for Old Men: Javier Bardem "Call It" *Original* 720p HD


----------



## superted (Aug 23, 2010)

LOL.... you boys


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 23, 2010)

superted said:
			
		

> LOL.... you boys



Jerked... Sprayed...

GYCH!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> had some 40-45 year old latina follow me around the gym this morn. Every where i went, there she was directly in front of me stretching. She kept catching me checking out her spandex wrapped ass. So she walks up and starts speaking spanish lmao. im like "i dont speak spanish"....
> 
> i need rosetta stone. im missing out on potential hispanic gilf poon. damnit!



Just ask her if she wants some chorizo... I bet she habla's that shit.

GICH!


----------



## superted (Aug 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> had some 40-45 year old latina follow me around the gym this morn. Every where i went, there she was directly in front of me stretching. She kept catching me checking out her spandex wrapped ass. So she walks up and starts speaking spanish lmao. im like "i dont speak spanish"....
> 
> i need rosetta stone. im missing out on potential hispanic gilf poon. damnit!



Just give her ur number


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 23, 2010)

Sup hershey highwaymen!  Looks like DRSE is really startin to take off up in here.  Remember the #1 rule tho.  

Anyhoo, looks like things are back on with the gilf/gf sitiation.  Went over to her pad and had some AP t'other nite.  So, I'm diggin' that.  Bout to run some deca/testE with some a-boms sprinkled on top.  Can't w8.  I'm hoping to hit 260 this time around.


Gears!


----------



## superted (Aug 23, 2010)

*GAME TIME*

*Superted get Super-DMZ and whole bunch of other crazy shit - SPONSORED LOG   http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/113163-superted-get-super-dmz-whole-bunch-other-crazy-shit-sponsored-log.html#post2053059  (Superted get Super-DMZ and whole bunch of other crazy shit - SPONSORED  LOG)*


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup hershey highwaymen! Looks like DRSE is really startin to take off up in here. Remember the #1 rule tho.
> 
> Anyhoo, looks like things are back on with the gilf/gf sitiation. Went over to her pad and had some AP t'other nite. So, I'm diggin' that. Bout to run some deca/testE with some a-boms sprinkled on top. Can't w8. I'm hoping to hit 260 this time around.
> 
> ...


 

So you got the wifie and the gilf on the trot? There's some DRSE intel thee to collect I suspect, please report all actividad!


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2010)

Damn Adam is back smashing the Gilf?? I need a phone call damnit.. I need to be officially updated..

my scale said I was 227lbs  i'm an uber not big


----------



## Tesla (Aug 23, 2010)

Fukkin' McGilf.....working the wife and the Gilf......I'm fukkin' jealous......I had 3 Milfs not long ago and now I have none.......It's feast or famine with me....I either have multiple milfs in the rotation or an empty bullpen




Good werk, McGilf...u da man!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2010)

Just upped my dose of tren to about 265mgs.. gay number i know... and injected more test than i normally had planned but oh well..

and i'm about to order some More of the TrenE/TestE blend!!!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 23, 2010)

Fukkin' Mailman is dead over here......He'll be in the Obituaries later this week. 

This cycle is goin' sooo good which is why I'm even more pissed that I can't finish it in style cuz Cliff Clavin is on my sauce...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 23, 2010)

Doing more than one bitch at a time isn't exactly uncharted territory.  I've had up to four on rotation at a time.  Two is good, but not unprecedented or anything.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Doing more than one bitch at a time isn't exactly uncharted territory. I've had up to four on rotation at a time. Two is good, but not unprecedented or anything.


 
Who ever said it was unprecedented??

I was just propping Roids for smoothing things over with the wife and then gettin' the Gilf back!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, anything more than one at a time is a bonus.  Seems like the young Dem was Bs but got a few other new ones I'm currently working on.  One is a sure bet and does anal too.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 23, 2010)

So I picked up a one liter bottle of Smirnoff passion fruit vodka.  Haven't tasted it yet but cracked it a min ago and it smelled good as hell.  They had it for ten bucks on sale.  Usually the 750 ml is 15 or 20 so a full liter for ten was too good to pass up.  I'll see if it tastes decent later.  They had 750's of the melon and white grape but I read mixed reviews on them.  They also had a ten yr old single malt for 22 but I wasn't familiar with the brand, so I passed.

Still no gears today but I think they reship on day 21 so might not be all bad if it doesn't show til middle of next week.  Next Mon will be 21 days late.  We'll see.


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> So I picked up a one liter bottle of Smirnoff passion fruit vodka. They had it for ten bucks on sale.  Usually the 750 ml is 15 or 20 so a full liter for ten was too good to pass up.



SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!



That IS a score.  cheaper than Barton's at that price.  Smirnoff is decent shit.  I'm gonna have the hook up on vodka soon though.  my sister is leaving for a yr working in Russia at the end of the month.  It's dirt cheap for the premium stuff over there, so I'm gonna have her grab me a few good bottles.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> That IS a score.  cheaper than Barton's at that price.  Smirnoff is decent shit.  I'm gonna have the hook up on vodka soon though.  my sister is leaving for a yr working in Russia at the end of the month.  It's dirt cheap for the premium stuff over there, so I'm gonna have her grab me a few good bottles.



So, I just put a shot of the stuff in a glass of Sprite Zero.  Excellent!  I'm gonna grab a couple more bottles tomorrow.  It's prob best for Summer drinking but would be cool for whenever.  Tastes like it oughta be in a coconut cup or something.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> That IS a score. cheaper than Barton's at that price. Smirnoff is decent shit. I'm gonna have the hook up on vodka soon though. my sister is leaving for a yr working in Russia at the end of the month. It's dirt cheap for the premium stuff over there, so I'm gonna have her grab me a few good bottles.


 
Smirnoff is horse piss . . you'll never find a Russian drinking that shit. Unless he's a jew.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 24, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Smirnoff is horse piss . . you'll never find a Russian drinking that shit. Unless he's a jew.



It's actually popular over there and the best selling vodka brand in the entire world.  It's not ultra premium, but it's a quality brand.   I'll take your word on Foster's, but not on what vodka Russians prefer.  Your expertise is limited to the penal colony   For 10 bucks a liter it's an absolute steal.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> It's actually popular over there and the best selling vodka brand in the entire world. It's not ultra premium, but it's a quality brand. I'll take your word on Foster's, but not on what vodka Russians prefer. Your expertise is limited to the penal colony  For 10 bucks a liter it's an absolute steal.


 
every russian and armenian I ever drank vodka with never drank Smirnoff, neither did their whores


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 24, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> every russian and armenian I ever drank vodka with never drank Smirnoff, neither did their whores



The top 5 vodkas in Russia aren't available in the States.  So, given the choice of going to Russia to drink what they drink or shell out a 10 spot for a liter of the world's best selling brand....you make the call.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 24, 2010)

Gotta go with the grey goose, its a little more pricey but your head is still in tact the next morning. especiaaly if your drinking it straight up


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> extending my tbol to 52 weeks and bumping to 100 mgs ed.
> 
> Seriously.


 
at last, some serious fucking gears talk


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> extending my tbol to 52 weeks and bumping to 100 mgs ed.
> 
> Seriously.



Lol. Some experts were telling me not to waist time with T-Bol.  I'm gettin sum!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm fukkin geeked about my winter T/Deca/T-Bol cycle. I weighed in at 260.3 Sat. Estimating about 15.5-16% BF. I was at 282 and about 22-23% in May (still looked somewhat decent). My goal was to get under 250 and 12% by the next cycle, but my cut is going well on this cruise. I still about 9 weeks before the cycle. Should be able to get to 245 maybe...


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't hate because that video of me teasing that fat dog was funny... 

and 100mg Tbol Everyday? Video or it didn't happen

And I seen that movie The Book of Eli pretty nice.

Should I start Pinning Gears every 5th day or is every 6th ok?


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

lol The book of Eli is pretty cool. I watched it with Kate last night.. I can't wait to bang that bitch

And it's on Red Box, you myzle check it out

and Yes! I want Jerkedness... i fucking weighed 227lbs when i got home from work yesterday... i was so emotional hurt. 

Where's my fucking Super DMZ nigger?

And did you like that Doggy video?


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL yea, that dog was so fat.. it wouldn't stand, it would sit with its back legs straight out lol it looked like it had a bad Tren Reaction and swelled to shit


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2010)

you bigsbys are sooo anti-semetic! Remember the holocaust goddamit!


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 24, 2010)

Remember the Alamo


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

This Tren is allowing me to eat like a Bigsby and still stay lean.. And my strength increases are becoming noticeably arousing..


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 24, 2010)

Glad to see the CT still standing.  Hard labor in the Gulag brought my not-big status even lower.  170lb.  Feels bad.  What can I take to get jerked and desirable again?



TheCapt'n said:


> you bigsbys are sooo anti-semetic! Remember the holocaust goddamit!



They gave out rings at The Holocaust?


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 24, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Glad to see the CT still standing.  Hard labor in the Gulag brought my not-big status even lower.  170lb.  Feels bad.  What can I take to get jerked and desirable again?
> 
> 
> 
> They gave out rings at The Holocaust?


Hey don't talk about the holocaust bro.... my grandfather died in one of those and its a very sensitive subject........


----------



## Tesla (Aug 24, 2010)

This HCG has tranformed my sac from raisin status to Elephantitis status.


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

lol nice! Elephantitus in the sack!


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm fix'in to stretch me some local Knot soon!


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

lol, nah.. she called me a pig this morning for saying "I want your hole"

So.. fuck it.. no more shitty chat until she opens the gate


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:
			
		

> lol, nah.. she called me a pig this morning for saying "I want your hole"
> 
> So.. fuck it.. no more shitty chat until she opens the gate



Lol


----------



## Tesla (Aug 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Al, that has nothing to do with the HCG bruh...Thats gravity you not-big!


 
Not even close, Chief.......No dangle-idge here.......just a nice sturdy, full sac


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 24, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> Hey don't talk about the holocaust bro.... my grandfather died in one of those and its a very sensitive subject........















Sorry bout gramps, but nothing is off limits here.  They even made fun of my gingivitus.


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

ha, yea i guess she is... teases the fuck out of me the other night by sucking on my finger during the movie... then don't wanna do shit... i'm like WTF!


----------



## superted (Aug 24, 2010)

Can we just go back to some good old fashioned porn


----------



## Tesla (Aug 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Al's lurking the board but he aint sayin anything....


 

That's cuzz I'm 'bout to pinn my pec and I was setting up shop.........Trying to set the mood with some Pink Floyd(Comfortably Numb) and a glass of Merlot.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 25, 2010)

Okay, so I have a rant.  I have a cousin, who I like and all, but not like we ever really talk or exchange cards, etc.  Last time we saw each other was lik 92.  So, anyway, he's had a lot of shitty luck and the most recent is his wife was diagnosed w/ a rare form of cancer.

So, my mom tells me about it and suggests i call or send a card, which I'll do, but she bugs the shit out of me about it.  So a couple nights ago, Mom calls, asks what I've been up to, what my brother's been up to, talked a while, etc.  Asked if I'd called or written yet....no.

So, she calls my ass at 8:35 am yesterday and I don't answer anyone's call at that hr, esp when i just talked to you like 12 hrs before...lol.  So, later on, my gf tells me she gets a call and let's me listen to the msg.  So Mom is on a fucking rampage bitching about how I haven't called them....but I had time to do XYZ that we'd talked about and my brother had time to do XYZ that I told her about, etc....going on and on.

That pisses me the fuck off.  I don't mind being reminded to do something i need to do but i don't go for guilt trips or acting like I need to stop living life, drop everything and call someone, etc.

The other thing is almost 2 yrs ago, my appendix got inflamed and burst on me, landing me in the hospital twice....came pretty close to getting sepsis (entire body getting poisoned by the toxins and you die), but got really lucky that my immune system walled it off w/ an absess.  For a min though, it looked pretty scary and they were thinking I could well be fucked.

Anyway, friends, co-workers, close family all called or visited, sent cards, etc. but i didn't hear from this particular cousin...  Not that i expected to because we don't keep in touch that much, but don't tear me a new ass because I don't immediately get a hold of HIM when his family is in a similar situation.  That just struck me as some serious bs to catch all that hell when they didn't call me or anything when my ass was looking pretty iffy for a few days.

Alright, rant over.  My mom is just a serious busy body and is always in everyone's business.  This isn't even her side of the family and my parents have been divorced since like '82...lol.  Anyway, hit that same liquor store today and prob looked like a lush grabbing up two more bottles of that vodka.  

Gonna have a fun weekend.  A bunch of my old friends from when I lived in Branson are heading back there for the weekend to hang out.  One of the guy's rented Yakov Smirnoff's condo (he has a show there), so I'm guessing it's prob a pimp ass pad.  Prob gonna rent a pontoon Sat and hit the lake.  Haven't seen one of the guys for about 7 yrs.  We used to party a lot back then so it should be good times to hang out again.  Heading down there Thurs. afternoon.


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 25, 2010)

WOW I think our moms are related.  My solution?  Lie  your ass off.  "Sure mom, I sent a card."  Then send it when you have time, next day or so.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 25, 2010)

Fukkin night sweats like a MF'er last night.......Sheets were soaked this morning......Didn't help that it was 107 here in SacTown yesterday.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 25, 2010)

does tren jack your body temp up? Only thing i can think of that causes the night sweats


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Get the fuck out then you sensitive bitch lol. Dont let saney fuck you in the ass on the way out


Dude its just a sensitive subject for me.... My grandfather got drunk and fell out the dam guard tower


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 25, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> does tren jack your body temp up? Only thing i can think of that causes the night sweats


yes it does, I sweat like a whore in church on Tren


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> JFC. shes really old fashioned.


 
Guess the whores in South NJ aren't as filthy as the ones up here.


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Okay, so I have a rant.  I have a cousin, who I like and all, but not like we ever really talk or exchange cards, etc.  Last time we saw each other was lik 92.  So, anyway, he's had a lot of shitty luck and the most recent is his wife was diagnosed w/ a rare form of cancer.
> 
> So, my mom tells me about it and suggests i call or send a card, which I'll do, but she bugs the shit out of me about it.  So a couple nights ago, Mom calls, asks what I've been up to, what my brother's been up to, talked a while, etc.  Asked if I'd called or written yet....no.
> 
> ...





Wow he almost made it through a post without bragging about another "SAVINGS" jesus fucking CHRIST!

And is XYZ a new chemically altered form of BA?


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 25, 2010)

Had his body not been littered with BA, AAKG and sterols he would've succumbed to sepsis.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 25, 2010)

Hit up free movie night last night and saw Pirahna in 3D. Sucked though cause they charged $3.50 per ticket for the 3D "experience". So no


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 25, 2010)

Sepsis is serious shit though.  The drs were like WTF because apparently it had burst at least two days before I finally got checked.  I was running a temp and felt really bloated, some stomach pain blew it off as indigestion though.  The gf called it though and insisted I get seen.  They were like yep....you're having surgery...now!

I had always heard appendix rupture was unbearable and could kill your ass pretty quick.  I think we prob blow off pain more than the avg person just being used to soreness.  Either way, got pretty lucky since they still were able to do laporascopic and have minimal scarring.  They had to go back in a few days later and suck out new absesses.  They had me awake but doped to shit for that.  Weird thing was the drain they have to leave in for a bit hurt worse than the incisions.

And yeah, my mom is a walking issue from way back.  Her parents families hated each other from day one and her own family was four sisters always feuding.  One was always the bad guy that the rest weren't speaking to...and that position was rotating.  Craziness.


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

You forgot to mention that you picked up another litre of Vodka on your way to and from the Hospital... Epic Failure! NO SCORE!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> You forgot to mention that you picked up another litre of Vodka on your way to and from the Hospital... Epic Failure! NO SCORE!



Ppl still say epic fail?  Speaking of alcohol, the gf picked up some Choco-Vine last night after hearing good about it.  It's red wine w/ added real chocolate.  Pretty damn rich, but tastes more or less like a perfectly done chocolate martini.  Had a glass of it last night w/ dinner...not too bad.  Alphonse is gonna trade in his merlot for it if he tries this stuff.

Just checked the mail and still no gears...no mail either, so maybe the geared mail lady is still gonna bring me what she didn't use yet...


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

I've had some of that Chocolate wine. I didn't really care for it.. I couldn't taste any way.. was like pure chocolate for me..

I'll stick with my Châteauneuf du Pape... Now when any of ya'll have that, fucking let me know.. you'll never buy another wine in your life.


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

This is strictly for My Uncle Al

SingleParentMeet.com - The Single Parents Network


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> This is strictly for My Uncle Al
> 
> SingleParentMeet.com - The Single Parents Network



When's milfy due, anyway?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

what a buncha knob strangling, colon miners butt plug purple starfish stabbers


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Really? cause im all im seeing on my facebook page is 80000 comments back and forth with you two. Dude, does she drink? get her drunk for fucks sake.



I convinced her to spend the night at my place... if she does that, i'm gonna drunk her in Alchy so i can pound her tight ass... if only you could see what i'm seeing... fucking nice bro


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 25, 2010)

push it up for the sleep rape. "Don't worry baby, I'll gets mine"


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

She doesn't really have roles.. shes just thick with a sweet fucking ass... its really nice


----------



## superted (Aug 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> She doesn't really have roles.. shes just thick with a sweet fucking ass... its really nice



Your mother had two cunts and you're one of them


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol, if you're gonna talk like that, then get your shit straight... She had three cunts


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2010)

The Situation said:


> what a buncha knob strangling, colon miners butt plug purple starfish stabbers


 
werd! Time to pin more gears or GTFO!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> werd! Time to pin more gears or GTFO!


 i did thats why i'm going off the rails..test/tren and beta-al rage...
funny thing at balley i saw a guy that looked like mooch from the back
he was leg pressing 250.. i had to laugh to my self......balleys has many old people there try to get some steam and they talk about there grandkids and grass i want to drown the, in the pool....but i just hit the weights


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> I might just ask her for a pic
> 
> Mmhmmmm




If u want one bad enough I'll hook u up


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol it's made of Antimanium


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2010)

dont forget to wipe your dick on the curtains . . 


GICH!


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> If u want one bad enough I'll hook u up



post it up fuck bag


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL that garbage bag had fallen down recently.. i aint put it back up yet


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

Exactly!


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

Werd! I need to plow her bad!!!

I need to hit the hay early so i can live through work tomorrow.. I get paid!!! all 450$! Woo hoo! More Money For Gears!


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

Yea, i should totally do that... hmmm


----------



## Tesla (Aug 25, 2010)

You fags done circle jerking like High School girls??

Anyway, I pinned 500iu of HCG a day early....was suppose to do it tommorrow.......anyway, gonna taper down to 250iu E3D instead of 500iu E3D like I'm doing now.......My sac feels pretty recovered and I don't want to start craving pickles and ice cream.


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a 5,000iu HCG Amp... what can I add to it so I can break it up into multiple shots?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You mean the black garbage bag on the window?


funny i did that in high school on the weekends..


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:
			
		

> I have a 5,000iu HCG Amp... what can I add to it so I can break it up into multiple shots?



I add 2mL. That way .2mL = 500iu


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 25, 2010)

Funny thing about hidden cams.  There's this one ho I've been talking to.  She's cool w/ pics, as sent a decent amount of nudes.  I asked if it would be cool to make a vid and her reaction and was floored.  She said "If you asked me I would have to say no.  So you'd have to tape it and just tell me later."  

I thought that was pretty hilarious, but at least she was honest.  Another funny slut moment....this other bitch I'm planning to hit was telling me some dude offered to pay her 10 bucks for a bj.  "I said no because I'm worth more than that!".  Not that she's insulted because she's not a whore...just because 10 bucks is WAAAY too low...lol.  I was in disbelief.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 26, 2010)

Dull ass crowd these days.  no one even appreciates a couple slut stories...


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 26, 2010)

I appreciate your slut stories. You should post those sluts on ebay


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2010)

So I got sum sus450 . . . 450mg per fkg ml . . outrageous! Im gonna pin that shit straight into my japs-eye starting next week! 

I'm also single again, so it's back to the net to round up a new posse of sluts . . Im thinkin' ginger minge 

 . . . . S-L-U-T-S!


----------



## Saney (Aug 26, 2010)

Single again? You myzle get on the Josh train and score yourself some of his women that are good enough to be Playmate of the Year.


susta 450? Is that the blend from GenX or you got some other shit?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah, it's heavier on the long-ester end, I like that:


75mg/ml    Testosterone Propionate
75mg/ml    Testosterone Phenylpionate
100mg/ml    Testosterone isocaproate
100mg/ml    Testosterone Decanoate
100mg/ml    Testosterone Cypionate


----------



## Saney (Aug 26, 2010)

Sowwy


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2010)

yes, josh is the man for over-inflated horseshit speak


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 26, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> yes, josh is the man for over-inflated horseshit speak



As I've said, my BN Paravol log thread was full of plenty of non-inflated stories and pics.  Will knows I'm not lying.  Ask him, yourself.  he ran the other log at the same time.  PAL was giving me free supps for a good yr or two after that because so many fuckers bought Paravol after following that log.  No reason to lie to a bunch of dudes I don't know in person.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> As I've said, my BN Paravol log thread was full of plenty of non-inflated stories and pics. Will knows I'm not lying. Ask him, yourself. he ran the other log at the same time. PAL was giving me free supps for a good yr or two after that because so many fuckers bought Paravol after following that log. No reason to lie to a bunch of dudes I don't know in person.


 
hey josh . . 












 . . . stfu


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Aug 26, 2010)

Just woke up, gonna shower soon and head to Costco for my free daily lunch. Gotta love the variety of the samples they put out. Best of all I don't even have to pay for a membership. My buddy Bob lets me use his ID card since we both look alike.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Aug 26, 2010)

lol who's the guy on the left? Jew?


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 26, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> lol who's the guy on the left? Jew?


I heard you were getting handled on MW2 yesterday


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 26, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> I heard you were getting handled on MW2 yesterday


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Whos who??


.  

Far right is Capt. Seth.  Rogen is pretty annoying for constantly making Jewish references.  Worse is his less funny and fatter stunt double. Jonah Hill.  I hate that dude.  He's not even funny.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> .
> 
> Far right is Capt. Seth. Rogen is pretty annoying for constantly making Jewish references. Worse is his less funny and fatter stunt double. Jonah Hill. I hate that dude. He's not even funny.


 
the irony from IM's less funny and fatter stunt double is is farking hilarious!


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 26, 2010)

How the fuck did this poop stabber get to be DRSE but I'm not!?  JFC...bunch of loose-holed prom queens up in the CT.

Start pinnin' the blend next week Cap.  Gonna get jerked and pissed.

If you MW2 fags play on PC hit me up with your user name so I can shoot you in the face.


----------



## Saney (Aug 26, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> .
> 
> Far right is Capt. Seth.  Rogen is pretty annoying for constantly making Jewish references.  Worse is his less funny and fatter stunt double. Jonah Hill.  I hate that dude.  He's not even funny.



Are you offended by the Jew Jokes because you're a Money Saving Jew-Bag?


----------



## Saney (Aug 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> are you still walking sideways through doors you big burly bear you?



Duh.. 

and i need to buy a new Mangroomer.. last one was broken by someone and everyone blamed it on the Wind... MY NIGGER ASS!


----------



## Saney (Aug 26, 2010)

I gotta talk to you on Google son..


----------



## Tesla (Aug 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> gimme 2 mins.


 

You Homos gonna paint ur toe-nails and gossip on google.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 26, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> How the fuck did this poop stabber get to be DRSE but I'm not!? JFC...bunch of loose-holed prom queens up in the CT.
> 
> Start pinnin' the blend next week Cap. Gonna get jerked and pissed.
> 
> If you MW2 fags play on PC hit me up with your user name so I can shoot you in the face.


 
the guy wasn't a half fag like you...


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 26, 2010)

Thats like calling Obama half black.



Wait...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 26, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Thats like calling Obama half black.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...


 Exactly


----------



## Tesla (Aug 26, 2010)

Q'in sum Salmon then Quad pinnage


Got hooked up with another vial of Pfp2Fifty


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 26, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Exactly



You win this round Batman.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 26, 2010)

Da deez be burnin'


----------



## cc-10 (Aug 26, 2010)

smok'n blunts and watching rick flair


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 26, 2010)

Chilled with the old crew in Branson tonight over some beers.  Had some foreign new on draught called Estelle I think.  Good stuff.  I was in bigsby mode because half these guys knew me before I was as Jerky Boy.  Supposed to party again tomorrow night and have a drink w/ an ex.  The gf isn't thrilled.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2010)

well well well . .  logged back on to my account, got a date with this tonight. 



> 21, I am a uni student. I am done with the drama of younger guys and am ready for a nice older guy who understands women. I am well spoken and educated. I am very fun and spontaneous. I am rock and roll. I like nerdy pass times.


 
jfc, cant remember last time I APd a 21 yr old! With gears,  vit c and theCaptn's charm I can't fkg lose on this deal!


----------



## Saney (Aug 27, 2010)

Damn Captn thats a sweet fucking young whore... you myzle


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2010)

whore? yeah will I guess I will be paying for dinner . .  bummed if she turns out to be a hidous 250lb elephant . . be a shame to waste good vit c though


----------



## Saney (Aug 27, 2010)

ha! I'll send some via Care-Package


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 27, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:
			
		

> whore? yeah will I guess I will be paying for dinner . .  bummed if she turns out to be a hidous 250lb elephant . . be a shame to waste good vit c though



There's no shame in driving home while scared to smell your own finger and thinking "I can't believe I just did that". Or is there?

GEARS!


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 27, 2010)

Sometimes it beats LHJO. GICH!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 27, 2010)

sprayherup said:
			
		

> Sometimes it beats LHJO. GICH!



Werd! Almost always...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2010)

JFC   . personalit disorder sum kimd of fear of public spaces, hates jews and fat people . . i nearly felt bad for fkg her . . . thk god Im drse

Gearsa1!


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 27, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> JFC   . personalit disorder sum kimd of fear of public spaces, hates jews and fat people . . i nearly felt bad for fkg her . . . thk god Im drse
> 
> Gearsa1!


did ya jam it in that righteous pooper? ol' girl had a good shitter pic


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> what does that say on her hand?


i was wondering the same thing, can only make out a date


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 27, 2010)

maybe she's so fat you can see her on google earth


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 27, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> You win this round Batman.


 bateman?


----------



## vortrit (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Aug 27, 2010)

Omg, I just looked at myself naked in the mirror a min ago, and I must admit, i'm beginning to see some Jerked and Lean'ness


----------



## Tesla (Aug 27, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Omg, I just looked at myself naked in the mirror


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 27, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Omg, I just looked at myself naked in the mirror a min ago, and I must admit, i'm beginning to see some Jerked and Lean'ness


 gear won't make your dick longer


----------



## Saney (Aug 27, 2010)

Screw my 5 inch cock.. I just wanna get jerked


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Al's just mad because he's being forced into gear retirement.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Al's mailman was rocking biker shorts and a fur coat today, just to show off. And AL didnt do shit.


 \
funny my mailman is tan and jerked he a big boy . surprised he delivers mail..lucky i get all my stuff..


----------



## Saney (Aug 27, 2010)

Luckily Prince is Uberly Unjerked


----------



## Tesla (Aug 27, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Luckily Prince is Uberly Unjerked


 
Ya, good for you guys.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 28, 2010)

Fresh sac of DeeZ........can't sleep so figured I'd take a few rips.......Stuff is sick.......I know Dick wants a sac........but he didn't come thru so no dice!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

I need to snort some fucking coke... I keep talking about it and I just NEED IT GOD DAMNIT

Woke up this morning with my dick so hard it hurt.. 

the girl I hung out with last night said she loves men with huge cocks (guess I won't be fucking her).. 

Plus side is that she is an open bisexual.. so I could land a possible 3-som with her in the future... i'm interested..

Bitch was feeling me up like crazy.. straight diggin my jerkedness all night.. 


Fucking Skanks!


----------



## independent (Aug 28, 2010)

Whats up gents?  I see I havent missed too much.  Not being able to go on the internet at work really sucks ass.  Now I do 1 hour of work and 9 hours of nothing.  Time to get a phone with a data plan.


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

yea, get a phone with a strong Processor so everything loads up fast. like the iPhone or iPod touch or Josh's UBER AWESOME PHONE HE GOT ON SALE AND SAVED SO MUCH MONEY THAT HE BOUGHT EXTEA BETA ALNINE AND AN ANALLY FUCTIONING ASS PLUNGER FOR A SLIGHT INCREASE IN THE ANABOLIC EFFECT


GjoshCH


----------



## Tesla (Aug 28, 2010)

Week 5 must be the "sweet spot" for this Test P,Tren A, Mast P blend cuz my front delts and arms are turning into road maps(I have this squiggly vein on my right front delt that I've never seen before).........Fuckin' vascular as fuck and strong in the gym this morning.......I would run this blend forever if I could.......I sense some serious depression on the horizon when I take my last shot in about 6 weeks.


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 28, 2010)

The Situation said:


> i did thats why i'm going off the rails..test/tren and beta-al rage...
> funny thing at balley i saw a guy that looked like mooch from the back
> he was leg pressing 250.. i had to laugh to my self......balleys has many old people there try to get some steam and they talk about there grandkids and grass i want to drown the, in the pool....but i just hit the weights


 

were you at the bally's in plano?  that was me....250 is my heavy set bro.  you should have seen if i needed a spot.  that shit about killed me


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 28, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> were you at the bally's in plano? that was me....250 is my heavy set bro. you should have seen if i needed a spot. that shit about killed me


Naw Dc it look like you from the back that icon picture u have .. it was funny to watch the guy he did 3 presses and got up an gave a yea.. 250 i hope you jest my one leg does that


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> did he have buddy holly glasses? Did he have huge lats? was he like 5'6"? FUCKING ANSWER ME!


 did not see glasses but everything else was spot on


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 28, 2010)

5'8 motherfucker!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 28, 2010)

I had to laugh and jump on the one press next to him and hit 500lbs 3 set of 12 got up and p[assed out.. like in the vid


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 28, 2010)

Are so many bodybuilders short cause they start the gears early and stunt their growth? Seems like a lot of swole cats are pretty fuckin short


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> did you use a 2" ROM? did you bounce the reps? did you get up and scream "_YEAHHHHH" _like Howard Dean? ANSWERRRRRRR MEEEEEEEEEEEE!


like pat robertsons famous 2000lbs display. "I'm 70 and look what i can do cause of jesus"


----------



## Tesla (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey Dick-weed..........u check ur PM ever??


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Aug 28, 2010)

Time for a swim while heavily enhanced with sum Sour DeeZ!!!!!!


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 28, 2010)

im short cuz my moms 5'0", not cuz i started pinning when i was 12


----------



## Tesla (Aug 28, 2010)

This emot needs to be in the quick reply dropdown.......


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

I think i should send Roid's wife some Junk pics... What ya'll think?


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think Adam is Jerked enough to handle The Saney!

I'm gonna try to talk her into stopping by jersey for some white meat before she heads back to "Bammer" 

and I just finished SFW.. Moved up to 80lb Dumbbells not big style


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

Fuck that Not Big.. Can't no nigger handle me if he's only cruisin.. I'll smack'eth him then lay some pipe down on his old lady... Then finish her off with that shit from the Wardrobe movie "Turkish Delight"


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

Turkish Delight!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

Eww nigger... go fuck a T-girl


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

Nigger.. Go send yourself some fucking Gears...oh wait


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

Shit, out with the old and in with the new... i'll send pics of this new chick thats coming over again tonight... fucking ass is UBER!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> did you use a 2" ROM? did you bounce the reps? did you get up and scream "_YEAHHHHH" _like Howard Dean? ANSWERRRRRRR MEEEEEEEEEEEE!


 no bounce if i wanted to see that i would have watched you or gone to the machines and watch people lift and drop them up and down .


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I bounce, yeah.
> 
> Then i get up and dance in the mirror for everyone to see.
> 
> and sing loudly so everyone turns around to watch


 bet ya do then flex in the mirror


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

buncha homo, knot lovin, not bigs


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> buncha homo, knot lovin, not bigs


 Poop stabbing not-big


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2010)

the good word is pinnin' that placebo L-carnitine is the shiz for cutting 

 . . goddamit!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 28, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> the good word is pinnin' that placebo L-carnitine is the shiz for cutting
> 
> . . goddamit!


 u cutting with l cart u placebo poop stabber


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2010)

The Situation said:


> u cutting with l cart u placebo poop stabber


 
_cue droning kansas accent . . ._

if it's good enough for SD then I'll try it. I had a mate who did triathalons who swore by it and it's used in the horse industry. Ive read up on all these scientific papers blah blah blah blah stack with beta-alanine for added jerkness etc . .


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 28, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> _cue droning kansas accent . . ._
> 
> if it's good enough for SD then I'll try it. I had a mate who did triathalons who swore by it and it's used in the horse industry. Ive read up on all these scientific papers blah blah blah blah stack with beta-alanine for added jerkness etc . .


 Well keep us aware of progress Blah blah ect . On a side note did you know inter-anally fluids beer drugs ect get into the blood stream in seconds because it bypasses the liver..F.Y.I don't try this with beer ect because it will kill you your BAC will peak in a few min and anything over 4.0 ya will die even 2 beers could kill ya


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2010)

jfc sten have some deals in vitc $13 bogo + others etc


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 28, 2010)

the capt inter annly beta-al sessions need to stop


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> well i know alcar frees up fatty acids into the blood for energy. sorta like yohimbine....but if u dont utilize it, doesnt it just deposit into other areas?
> 
> I sure hope customs eases up on you guys down under. Fucking placebo abuse must be at an all time high there


 


the thing is, even the price of placebos are fucking skyhigh here, if you go through the GNC-style placebo gazebos.

For example USPLabs Jacked go for say US$25 . .  here they'll pimp them for A$100, which is ~US$90. I get my protein for $30/kg if I buy say 5kg . . but thats like plain packaged no-name brand. MuscleTech goes for $130 for 1.5kg . . but there are plenty of undesirables buying that shit


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

My new piece is coming over tonight! she send me a new ass pic... one of which Richard would approve of and will be getting en email shortly..

And I had to make another notch on my belt because my waist is getting way too fucking small.. and i bought another "Mangroomer" and i just shaved and i'll say this, "Holy fuck i'm startin to look Jerked as fuck"


----------



## Tesla (Aug 28, 2010)

Un-Jerked Not-Bigs.......Da hole effin' lot of ya!!!


A Saney-esque type chick just left my place.........Not fat at all, just a little thick..........Fukkin' sux, cuz I was trying to have a conversation with her and I kept thinking of Saney.....How effed up is that....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Anyway.......time for a hit of DeeZ and then Quad Pinnage.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2010)

Im getting some bloods done toms . . see what all these gears have done to my whore moans and molesterol . . thyroid etc etc . . then Im gonna pin gears

plan A

sus450 1ml EW + 50mg stanazol ED

plan B

sus450 2mls EW


----------



## superted (Aug 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I bounce, yeah.
> 
> Then i get up and dance in the mirror for everyone to see.
> 
> and sing loudly so everyone turns around to watch


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

Alright guys... So this chick just left my house... when she was here, we were making out, i was rubbin on here awesome ass (i sent some pics to Adam) and then i took her clothes off, and then i started to smash!!! Well, i was a little nervous and my dick went soft 

She got in doggy style and i couldn't believe my eyes... it looked so amazing... My shit shot up so fast and i fucking rammed that whore so hard that she had to stop lol it was nice... and shes pretty tight (for once)..

She had me wear a condom (good idea since i got the last whore preggo), and the condom kept fucking up and i couldn't bust.. so i finally gave up and she felt bad because she thought she did something wrong and wouldn't believe me when i told her it was the condom's fault.. Blah!

So yea, shes gone and now i'm eating M&M's typing to you guys...


----------



## Tesla (Aug 29, 2010)

Good werk Neph......U makin' Uncky Alphonse proud!!! 


'Cept for the Tren dick


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

you been knocking bitches up Saney?


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you been knocking bitches up Saney?



Yea, i got Kitty Kat preggo and had to pay for the Abortion a couple weeks ago.. 425$... that could have been a nice little cycle of Gears or sum10


And thank you uncle.. i learn from the best


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

I was looking at the B12 Complex from Sten Labs... is that shit any good?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 29, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I was looking at the B12 Complex from Sten Labs... is that shit any good?


 
Good sale at Sten......U might wanna invest in sum "C" Neph.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I was looking at the B12 Complex from Sten Labs... is that shit any good?


 
yeah I pin that shit every week. Worth the $5



Ponyshow said:


> Good sale at Sten......U might wanna invest in sum "C" Neph.......


 
Good fkg point knigg . . good point indeed.

btw, doesnt upping your test help deal with the tren dick issues?


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm about to buy some:

Caber
Exemestane
Viagra
Levitra
Anastrozole
Clomiphene
B12
Finasteride



That'll keep me going.. see i had some C on hand, but i had no idea she was gonna fuck me so i didn't prepare.. i know i should have done 1.5ml's anyway... call me a Rookie


----------



## Tesla (Aug 29, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> yeah I pin that shit every week. Worth the $5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have zero "tren dick" issues at all......I don't know if it's the incorporation of HCG into my gig, but between that and 1.5 ml of "c" a day I have no wood worries..


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

140$ for everything including shipping...

I'll sell some of it and make a few bucks back from some friends.. So it ain't too bad


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I have zero "tren dick" issues at all......I don't know if it's the incorporation of HCG into my gig, but between that and 1.5 ml of "c" a day I have no wood worries..


 
LOL! You seriously popping 1.5ml C a day??? JFC!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm about to buy some:
> 
> Caber
> Exemestane
> ...


 
why all the different AIs? . . and always drop the C . . you can always LHJO if you dont get to AP


----------



## Tesla (Aug 29, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> LOL! You seriously popping 1.5ml C a day??? JFC!!!!


 
Absolute werd!!!!........1.5ml day keeps the wood strong non-stop........Waiting for the next "buy 1 get 2" sale at Sten


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

I haven't had much luck with the C from Sten.. even at 1.5ml's i've gotten nothing from it.. of course its better than nothing i'm sure.. thats why i ordered some V and L to see if i like them better 

And i wanted to try some Ex and needed the Adex to sell to a friend for 20$.. make some money back and i'll get a free vial..


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Absolute werd!!!!........1.5ml day keeps the wood strong non-stop........Waiting for the next "buy 1 get 2" sale at Sten



dude, the sale is now..

buy 1 C for 12$ and get two vials... thats good enough IMO


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

true dat . . I need 2-3mls to get wood. It's kinda hit and miss


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Absolute werd!!!!........1.5ml day keeps the wood strong non-stop........Waiting for the next "buy 1 get 2" sale at Sten


 

jfc . . I hope you dont get penile disfuction from C abuse


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 29, 2010)

Holy shit, is sten legit?  Their shit is like 4 times cheaper than CEM.  FACK.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 29, 2010)

Sten sale isn't BOG2, just BOGO at the moment.  At these proces it comes out to about the same deal, though.  Been having a fun ass time in Branson, heading back tomorrow. Been puuting away a decent amount of brew each night, tried a fall seasonal pumpkin ale tonight that was pretty decent.  Been fun as hell to get lit and laugh about the crazy shit that used to happen when we all were living down here, partying, hitting the club, etc.  

BTW, no KS accent here, or any accent, really.  Grew up in the 'Burgh, but never picked up the Yinzer accent either, since my mom used to be a speech therapist.  no chance of picking up any accents.  She's from Erie and they don't really have accents there.  Weird thing is Dad's from outside Boston where errbody, including all his family have that accent.

He stayed in the area all through college and never picked it up.  Says a couple words diff than I do but couldn't be identified as a Boston thing.  My cousin w/ the sick wife has the Boston accent from hell, though.

Got 2 or 3 bitches ripe for tapping when i get home, so hopefully i close the deal soon w/ at least one or two of them.  One JUST turned 21 and is into the fact that I'm way the hell older, so that helps.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 29, 2010)

Forgot to mention...w/ those insane prices, Cap't. needs to leave that island AS SOON as he finishes serving his sentence there!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

fk you and your stupid fkg jewish accent


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

LOL @ young girl liking fat old men

Richard, i'm listening... Whisper more soft words of Hope in my gyno sitaution <3

I still can't stop picturing that girl's fat ass in doggy style last night... I couldn't believe how nice it was... shes not 21 and i'm not 44, but it all still worked out very well


----------



## Tesla (Aug 29, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Aug 29, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'll sell some of it and make a few bucks back from some friends.. So it ain't too bad



Josh is teaching you well.


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

why can't i get the fucking youtube shit to work???? This site is run by niggers


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Bumpin' sum Bee Gees right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bump!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 29, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Bump!


 

Nice!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

Just SFW! Did back and Bi's and the strength is starting to become very noticeable.. I think i'm addicting and I never want to come off the Tren.. but i'll have to


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

Just a lil pic for ya'll... small update on my jerked'ness


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 29, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Alright guys... So this chick just left my house... when she was here, we were making out, i was rubbin on here awesome ass (i sent some pics to Adam) and then i took her clothes off, and then i started to smash!!! Well, i was a little nervous and my dick went soft
> 
> She got in doggy style and i couldn't believe my eyes... it looked so amazing... My shit shot up so fast and i fucking rammed that whore so hard that she had to stop lol it was nice... and shes pretty tight (for once)..
> 
> ...


 
Condoms suck. That's when you make her finish you off with her mouth.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's a picture I found, few months ago. Blubbed. I need more BA.


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

damn, i aint seen a pic of Willy in forever lol

Jerked, but need more lean'ness,, I recommend the Josh diet


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 29, 2010)

Werd. I'm leaner now but not as "big" since I haven't lifted in a while.

Gonna order some BA and AAKG in a few weeks for my winter program of jerkedness.


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol @ ^


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 29, 2010)

Back looks pretty good but the fucking drawers...???  Get something from the men's dept or throw on a pair of shorts to mask the underoos.  Willy's got good size there, but maybe hit up some methyl-1carnitine stacked with some transdermal green tea in a tea tree base.

So, I figure I'll order some research propecia on sten's sale and maybe an ai for the test cycle.  As far as those go, what does everyone prefer?  I have 1.5 bottles of toremifene but might be smart to pick up some nolva in case of gyno.  Either that or letro for a later solo cycle of that.  Heard it was sick.


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

LOL fucking hater


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

. . jfc I can hardly fkg walk from legz 2 days ago  . . when I tried to sleep, had nightmares of knife-welding mexican chair-people trying to steal my stash of kosher discount coupons!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 29, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . . jfc I can hardly fkg walk from legz 2 days ago . . when I tried to sleep, had nightmares of knife-welding mexican chair-people trying to steal my stash of kosher discount coupons!


 at least they didn't get your neovar beta-al and alcart


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

The Situation said:


> at least they didn't get your neovar beta-al and alcart


 
no but they took the discount coupons . . no jew likes to pay full price


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 29, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> no but they took the discount coupons . . no jew likes to pay full price


 Damn dirty jews


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 29, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> no but they took the discount coupons . . no jew likes to pay full price


 
Didn't you learn to make a few photocopies of them for next time?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 29, 2010)

Saney, you knew you were gonna catch hell wearing that shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Didn't you learn to make a few photocopies of them for next time?


 
even the jews around here arent' that cheap


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 29, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> even the jews around here arent' that cheap


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 29, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> even the jews around here arent' that cheap


 
Then I guess you'll never fatten up your Ebay account.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Then I guess you'll never fatten up your Ebay account.


 
I'd rather spent my time making hand contact with ethnic minorities


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 29, 2010)

lol this is great

Horny videographer ruins NYC photo shoot


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 29, 2010)

love it


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

. .  so that's what a Kansas jew sounds like


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 29, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . . so that's what a Kansas jew sounds like


 thye guy with the vid cam..sound like an ass....WTF was the accent


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 29, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Sitch what do u sound like? if its anything like you type, im gonna guess a PR straight off the boat from Fajardo.


 lol

but funny thing is i'm arund a bunch of people with accents no shit..girlfriend is french/viet 
and the others are from PI, spain and other nation with fuck up accents..I went through this with that stalker chicoH its in a tread somewere.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 29, 2010)

Goober!


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

My fucking right leg is all fucked from the 2ml's of the Blend.. but it'll be worth it..

fucking scale said I weighed 227lbs... and i eat so much shit every day... wtf??? I can't win! i was 230lbs when i started this fucking thing... i got another 6 or 7 weeks of Tren to go... fucking shit better make me He-Man!


GOOBER!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 29, 2010)

The Situation said:


> lol
> 
> but funny thing is i'm arund a bunch of people with accents no shit..girlfriend is french/viet
> and the others are from PI, spain and other nation with fuck up accents..I went through this with that stalker chicoH its in a tread somewere.


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Sane, I look bigger now at 200 then i did at 210 a few weeks ago.
> 
> Less body fat brings out muscle seperation, making you look bigger. The tapering of your waist will give your shoulders a wider appearance as well.
> 
> So stfu you LEAN UBERLY JACKED AND HANDSOME MOFO!



damn, anymore talk like that and me and you will have to install some Google Voice chat for some 1 on 1 time 

But you're right. I know i'm losing fat.. thats very obvious. Everyone notices and they see me every day. Used my new notch on my belt and it felt a little loose lol

But yea, i was prolly gonna inject 300mg of Tren for another 6 weeks or so.. what do you think?


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

yea.. i love this shit..

ok the girl is out of the shower and i'm getting ready for 'bed'


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 29, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Hey chico, i think Sitch is one of those self depricating Puerto ricans....Who has a higher percentage of Spaniard blood so he's "Spaniard"
> 
> Ive seen Ricans who look like pure Carib indian and some that look black and yet theyre "spaniard" lol
> 
> ...




I can smell a rican from a mile away..............


----------



## Tesla (Aug 29, 2010)

Supp Bone-slurpin', purple starfish stabbin', uphill landscapin' not-bigs


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I can smell a rican from a mile away..............


 
sitch is a spic? well I'll swear he was one of dem he-brews . . guess the DRSE always needed to keep the spic minorities represented


----------



## Tesla (Aug 30, 2010)

This chick in Los Angeles(I know her from College) is "sex text'n" me like no ones bizz right now.......you got any good material for me Capp??


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> This chick in Los Angeles(I know her from College) is "sex text'n" me like no ones bizz right now.......you got any good material for me Capp??


 
you mean you want to send her pics of theCaptn's fishstick?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

j/k bro . . I dont know, get her to start fingering and tasting herself, then ask her what it tastes like . . .


----------



## Tesla (Aug 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> j/k bro . . I dont know, get her to start fingering and tasting herself, then ask her what it tastes like . . .


 
She's wearing Pink lace panties from what she told me.........says she's hot and bothered "down there"  right now


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> She's wearing Pink lace panties from what she told me.........says she's hot and bothered "down there" right now


 
tell her you'll be putting icecubes in your mouth and blowing cool air over her so her clitty doesnt overheat . .


----------



## Tesla (Aug 30, 2010)

She wants me to LHJO.........and NO, I'm not kidding......chick is horny as fuck.......she's my age, though........I'm used to chicks at least 15 yrs. younger than me........


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

as long as she's in good shape, drops some loads mate . . slap her face with those low-swinging hcG-inspired nutz of yours


----------



## Tesla (Aug 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> as long as she's in good shape, drops some loads mate . . slap her face with those low-swinging hcG-inspired nutz of yours


 
She's in very good shape...........small bombs, but poon looks real tight....she's really small


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> She's in very good shape...........small bombs, but poon looks real tight....she's really small


 
werd knigg . . as the DRSE's Enforcer, you need to take care of this business


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 30, 2010)

No opinions on the best on-cycle ai, etc?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Just get some Adex or aromasin. both have their pros and cons. Im partial to Adex.
> 
> But it wont be needed because the USPS is responsible for all the lost orders as of late
> 
> Must be a conspiracy. Hourds of jerked, orange mailman with 30" quads walking around. Either that or selective scamming. You be the judge.



It's frustrating but I can't say too much since mine's free.  another 1.5 weeks and I'll be eligible for reship.  I'd assume the orig. shows up later and you're doubled up then.
Went ahead and ordered to exemastane, finasteride, been thinning out for a few yrs, so I wanna be on guard and maybe regain some mane, also grabbed some more t3.  I figure it'll be handy to keep fat gain to a min and and by the time I'm a month onto cycle, I'll be clear to run it again....will have been like 2 months off by then.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

. . all these fags worried about their hair falling out . . man the fuck up and shave those homo locks off . . you'll be pulling quality pussy like Pony and theCaptn' do on a regular basis*








*applies to non-jews only


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 30, 2010)

Not everyone looks good bald.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Not everyone looks good bald.


 

 . . better than trying to hide it with a combover


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 30, 2010)

No one's gonna defend a comb over.  Speaking of hair, one dude that annoys me w/ his is Guy Fieri.  Dude is 42 and still rockin' bleached spikes.  Just looks silly.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> No one's gonna defend a comb over. Speaking of hair, one dude that annoys me w/ his is Guy Fieri. Dude is 42 and still rockin' bleached spikes. Just looks silly.


 
yeah old dudes trying to sport 'young' looking haircuts should be mocked


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> yeah old dudes trying to sport 'young' looking haircuts should be mocked


Is Cutler still sportin that bowl cut like a third grader?


----------



## Saney (Aug 30, 2010)

Took an Video recording of the new girl's ass this morning before she left.. I emailed it to Geared Jesus for his approval..


I need My Uncle's email.. i think i still have it...


----------



## Saney (Aug 30, 2010)

Lol @ ^


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 30, 2010)

Girl: Al, i'm all hot and bothered down there, what should i do?
Al: Sour deeeez, rolling one up right now, mmm merlot
Girl: WTF are you talking about, my cooch is all wet and i want to be naughty
Al: this baked tater and tri tip is soooooooo good
Girl: JFC, my box is aching for your love sausage
Al: watching some Cowboys highlights and about to do some p-rips, what are you doing?
Girl: WTF do you think? Fuck you, I'm gonna text someone else to get me off
Al: what did I do? mmmm merlot


----------



## Saney (Aug 30, 2010)

Lmfao


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> LOL thats pretty much how it probably went down. Shes gonna need a DRSE decoder ring just to bust a nut.



Poor whore... Al can't even mix in a 'rub your clitty for me' between all the prips, merlots and sum10's?


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 30, 2010)

Al: woman, stop that. just go and grab yourself a coldie and do a p-rip
Girl: what if i rub a cold glass dildo up and down my box?
Al: that doesn't get you stoned, why would you want that? 
Girl: send me a picture of your junk
Al: i can send you a picture of my bong, that always turns me on!
Girl: F you, I'm texting Josh so i can be gangbanged!
Al: ok, i gotta smoke up some sour deeeeeeez now


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 30, 2010)

Give Alphonse a break...he did get worked up after a few.  Started talkin about I'm gonna pin you in the glute with my 1.5 in needle dick.  After I bury it I'm gonna push my blend in reeeaaal slooow.  You wouldn't expect that to work but he sold her on a grapeseed rub down pre AP.


----------



## Saney (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone who pushes their blend in slow is a fucking pussy.. I inject 2.5ml's of my Tren/Test in 7 seconds... MOTHER FUCKER!

Josh, it's true, the faster you inject the leaner you'll get and more women with HIV will flock your way


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 30, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Anyone who pushes their blend in slow is a fucking pussy.. I inject 2.5ml's of my Tren/Test in 7 seconds... MOTHER FUCKER!
> 
> Josh, it's true, the faster you inject the leaner you'll get and more women with HIV will flock your way



I think you may have missed the humor here.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 30, 2010)

Just loaded up on sum more "c" from Sten........got (4) vials for $36 which incudes shipping......$9 apiece. 

Hopefully they send me another free T-Shirt.


----------



## Saney (Aug 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just loaded up on sum more "c" from Sten........got (4) vials for $36 which incudes shipping......$9 apiece.
> 
> Hopefully they send me another free T-Shirt.



super sale!

I picked up some V and L, wanted to give them a try.. maybe i'd have better luck with them

and the past few times i've been sweatin during a nap, but not at other times when i normally would.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just loaded up on sum more "c" from Sten........got (4) vials for $36 which incudes shipping......$9 apiece.
> 
> Hopefully they send me another free T-Shirt.


 
jfc , what you do with all the t-shirts? Sell them to homeless guys?


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just loaded up on sum more "c" from Sten........got (4) vials for $36 which incudes shipping......$9 apiece.
> 
> Hopefully they send me another free T-Shirt.


 
Word, I loaded up on that shit today too. Score!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> jfc , what you do with all the t-shirts? Sell them to homeless guys?


 
He wears them to the gas station mini mart to get hit on by fattie clerks. 

Hope I get a t-shirt. I'll sell it on Ebay and fatten up my account.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

anyway bitches . . I pinned 1ml of sus450 last night . . smooth as silk, no pain, pure wood this morning . . . gonna pop 40mg of stan before SFW this morning 









 . . . oh, and Gears!


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Just get some Adex or aromasin. both have their pros and cons. Im partial to Adex.
> 
> But it wont be needed because the USPS is responsible for all the lost orders as of late
> 
> Must be a conspiracy. Hourds of jerked, orange mailman with 30" quads walking around. Either that or selective scamming. You be the judge.



fucking rofl.

Kicking back off cycle in 4 days.  Need to get orange fast though, I am too much of a pasty Irish fuck to look good on the beach, and I just bought a boat, so I am fucked if I can't get rican'd up quick.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just loaded up on sum more "c" from Sten........got (4) vials for $36 which incudes shipping......$9 apiece.
> 
> Hopefully they send me another free T-Shirt.


 wear them tee's to the gym so everyone know you on the juice...
cut it with fluoride  and you be jacked


----------



## independent (Aug 30, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Girl: Al, i'm all hot and bothered down there, what should i do?
> Al: Sour deeeez, rolling one up right now, mmm merlot
> Girl: WTF are you talking about, my cooch is all wet and i want to be naughty
> Al: this baked tater and tri tip is soooooooo good
> ...





sprayherup said:


> Al: woman, stop that. just go and grab yourself a coldie and do a p-rip
> Girl: what if i rub a cold glass dildo up and down my box?
> Al: that doesn't get you stoned, why would you want that?
> Girl: send me a picture of your junk
> ...




That was the highlight of my day. repped.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

IDK what you fags are on about: _Stanazol as weak as piss  . ._ I was fkg beastin' in the gym this morn! Gonna be a fun 6 week abuser!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 30, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> That was the highlight of my day. repped.


 
That's not quite how it went down, but that was pretty fukkin' funny.......


----------



## Saney (Aug 30, 2010)

I want my fucking dmz from richard!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 30, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I want my fucking dmz from richard!!!!!!!!!!


 

Relax Knigg.........you have enough gear for now........no need to get crazy...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 30, 2010)

Sippin on a Pumpkin Ale.  Gotta be cold to taste right, but it's pretty damn good.  makes a good cold weather brew w/ the pumpkin, clove, cinnamon and nutmeg themes.  Had been lookin for it for a while but it's only available in the late summer through fall.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> That's not quite how it went down, but that was pretty fukkin' funny.......


 
 . . so tell us, how exactly did it go down Enforcer?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . . so tell us, how exactly did it go down Enforcer?


 
It didn't get too graphic........She just talked about her Pink Lace panties and how fuckin' horny she was.....at one point I said I should "shoot" on down there soon........to which she responded..."What else are you shooting?"

I was joking and said "Black Tar Heroin"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....she's like..."That's not what I meant".......I'm like "Oh, I gotcha"...."You're bad"....

She's says "I'm all hot and horny, what else do you think I meant?"


So I took a few more p-rips and hits of Merlot and we called it a night.....I'll be Ap'in that skirt fer sure.....she's horny as fuck!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> "Black Tar Heroin"


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> It didn't get too graphic........She just talked about her Pink Lace panties and how fuckin' horny she was.....at one point I said I should "shoot" on down there soon........to which she responded..."What else are you shooting?"
> 
> I was joking and said "Black Tar Heroin"
> 
> ...



Shoulda just told her "How about I just come by and demonstrate?".  That woulda put her on a dime and made her show whether she was for real or not.  Best case scenario, you hit it.  Worst case scenario, you find out she's full of shit and don't waste more time on her.  Either way, you win.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Shoulda just told her "How about I just come by and demonstrate?". That woulda put her on a dime and made her show whether she was for real or not. Best case scenario, you hit it. Worst case scenario, you find out she's full of shit and don't waste more time on her. Either way, you win.


 
This one's a sure thing...I know her from College.......She was my Big Sis in the Sigma Chi Fraternity at San Diego State..........I don't need verbal game for this, she already said she wants me after seeing my tan & Jerk'ness on FB.........This one's easy.......was just lookin' for sum good "sex text" game last night.......but I did fine on my own...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Was saneys new chick born a man? shes got some strong facial features son


 
JFC yeah! We shall name her "Horse Girl"


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2010)

werd~! it's gonna be tough to decide who's got the bigger clitty!


----------



## Saney (Aug 31, 2010)

HER COCK IS SOO FUCKING HUGE!!! 

I agree though, her pics are not great at all.. She looks a million times better in person.. that's one reason i was scared to meet her.. but shes really great.. and an Open Bisexual.. which means possible 3-sums in the future for Fat Saney


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> HER COCK IS SOO FUCKING HUGE!!!
> 
> I agree though, her pics are not great at all.. She looks a million times better in person.. that's one reason i was scared to meet her.. but shes really great.. and an Open Bisexual.. which means possible 3-sums in the future for _*Jerked*_ Saney


 
fixed . .  GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2010)

man, Josh must be uber hatin' now he is the lone chubby on the CT . .   . .all that xtren abuse gone to waste and all . . 

He would have a Saney doll hanging in the garage, alternating LHJO on it and sticking knifes into it


----------



## Saney (Aug 31, 2010)

+1 for Jerked saney

lol @ Hater Fat Josh


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 31, 2010)

Sane, is this the one that was in the ass clip? Looks like she has some bombs too.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh yeah, let me tell ya!  I'm super bummed now that Saney is leaned out to the point of sporting children's underwear and tagging t-girls.  WTF am I gonna do to follow that?  Maybe the old school pj's with the ass flap and foot pads stacked with Ru Paul?  Just brain storming here...


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Aug 31, 2010)

Then you can wash your cock off with beer.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 31, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Then you can wash your cock off with beer.



Good thinking.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 31, 2010)

Why do dems drive so freaking slow and have no regard for anyone else on the road?


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 31, 2010)

Do y'all split ur T-Bol doses up throughout the day or just eat all at the same time?


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i fuckin hate my car. I gun it for a few blocks and 1/8 tank is gone. Multi-displacement my ass!


 
That's cause you need new rims and a spoiler off Ebay. 

GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 31, 2010)

It helps if you siphon your neighbor's gas tank while he's sleeping too. Score!


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i fuckin hate my car. I gun it for a few blocks and 1/8 tank is gone. Multi-displacement my ass!



A couple years back I bought a 74 C10 stepside with a tricked out 350 that was lowered and setup for mild racing because....well because I am fucking stupid.  Then in a more ingenious move, I drove it 8 hours to work once.  It cost me 250 bucks EACH WAY.  Fucking 8 miles a gallon.  When I got home I traded it for a Harley that didnt even run, and it was a better investment.

And now I drive an Escalade.  Need to trade it on a prius.  Fuck my kids, they can walk if they cant fit.


----------



## Saney (Aug 31, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Oh yeah, let me tell ya!  I'm super bummed now that Saney is leaned out to the point of sporting children's underwear and tagging t-girls.  WTF am I gonna do to follow that?  Maybe the old school pj's with the ass flap and foot pads stacked with Ru Paul?  Just brain storming here...



LMFAO

What a hate'in ass fat boy LOL


----------



## Saney (Aug 31, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Sane, is this the one that was in the ass clip? Looks like she has some bombs too.



yea, i'll need to send ya'll some Bombs pics. shes coming over tonight and maybe she'll let me get a pic rite quik

She also used to do Gymnastics... god damn she's flexible...I can't wait to beat it up!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Aug 31, 2010)

I tried the Sparks Red today. 8% alc. Not bad. 

Oh and yes, I did extensive internet research to see if it was any good first. I'd hate to spend $2.50 and not get a quality product.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 31, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 31, 2010)

"They spinnin' nigga, they spinnin'!!!" - Chris Rock

Wouldn't know about the spinning rims.  Way too cheesy for me.  Mine probably even out since they're a lot lighter being 13's and wires, but at the same time they revolve more than stock 15's.  Enough of a diff to throw off the speedomemeter about 40%.  On the other hand, when you're riding Daytons, saving money on your car isn't something you can really claim.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 31, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> YouTube Video


for this wackness I shall take a dump on your soul.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 31, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Aug 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Does anyone else get a stuffy nose with liquid C? my eyes are watery and my sinuses feel clogged. And my chest is a bit tight.



Nope. But I've never done any either.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 31, 2010)

Congestion is a common side with any pde-5 inhibitor.  It's more pronounced with the real stuff so you don't always notice when using research versions.  Funny thing, I get the same sides with m2.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Does anyone else get a stuffy nose with liquid C? my eyes are watery and my sinuses feel clogged. And my chest is a bit tight.


 
Sometimes. I find that the stuffed nose helps when you're about to AP a bitch with a smelly pussy. 

GICH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Does anyone else get a stuffy nose with liquid C? my eyes are watery and my sinuses feel clogged. And my chest is a bit tight.


 
yes CALIS VIAGRA>>V

all has them sides...


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>



LOLOLOL

Is that guy in the pic 40 years old? And did he just get done using a coupon on his latest Rap Concert?


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 1, 2010)

On the hCG thing... It will probably be 5-6 weeks before I get it. I just want to see if there's any interest before u order. So just PM me if you are and quantity.

Also... PM junk pics will be accepted with open arms.

GYCH!


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 1, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Is that guy in the pic 40 years old? And did he just get done using a coupon on his latest Rap Concert?



No, he actually still lives at home like children do.  No coupon beats that deal.  Takes a serious leech to pull that off.


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2010)

go high 5 some Dems and stay blubbed you fag ass X-Tren whore


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 1, 2010)

Funny shit.


sprayherup said:


> I saw the news report on this one.  She actually went ahead and called the game after that.  She's a serious trooper to not gtfo after getting blasted in the head like that...lol.


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>


 

this is hilarious!


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>


is this the bowlers equivalent of tyson biting  holyfields ear? This definitely ain't an accident. Bowlers using cheque drops now?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 1, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> is this the bowlers equivalent of tyson biting  holyfields ear? This definitely ain't an accident. Bowlers using cheque drops now?



I'd love to get the story behind this one.


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^^put little wing on the case!  she will figure it out.  sumbody pm her


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 1, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> ^^^^put little wing on the case!  she will figure it out.  sumbody pm her


tru dat, she's I.M.'s sherlock holmes


----------



## vortrit (Sep 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>



Nice!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>


 she got nailed


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Werd, that old bag is like the IM's version of Angela Lansbury. Just weirder and slightly hotter.


 With massive mIlk bladders


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2010)

Should I ask the new g/f to suck my cock tonight? yay or nay?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 1, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Should I ask the new g/f to suck my cock tonight? yay or nay?



Yes you should. Yay!


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll go for it... totally! 

She did tell me shes not huge on sucking cock, but she'd rather eat pussy.. 

Now I need a clam!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 1, 2010)

*the balleys gym story*

i get up 5am 
get there ready to work out alot ob not bigs and cartbunnys running on the treadmills..so i go up stairs to the real gym free weights..i see that guy that looks like mooch trying to lift 200lbs .. i smile to myself
so i get to the leg press stack on 475 on 4 set of 12... feeling great.. al most done..then this 60 something jerked but not tan rolls in to the press near me stacks on all the weight on everyopen space on the press all 45blstop to bottom this guys just pushing them up and down like saney does his meat....so i'm not shaken because i'm still tan and jerk i did less with more reps..yea that it.. so i start to do curls ..great start on the 100lbs lee haney presses going great then i hear a voice ..i got cought slippin..i did an incorrect press in front of the jerked old guy he said here and said there u go the correct way to do it..i thanked him after i was done . i ask if he needed a spot or help he said no thanks i don't make mistakes that often he said he been doing this a long time he said i'll see ya around the gym... So i thought how can i beat this old guy .

the sauna so i go down there in all my young tan and jerkness waiting all the old people in there naked i had a towel on just enough to show the massive 3 leg. so 30 min later the jerked old guy rolls into the sauna says hi but i can se he was shaken by my 7inch brown snake that was like it was just hanging from a tree.. i had won his confedence was shaken to the core it was like looking at the sun for to long..but that is how my morning went and that end part was not Gay


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^^ LOL


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 1, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Yes you should. Yay!



Nay.  Don't ask...tell.

About to hit up an 11 oz steak, sweet potato and veggies.  TX Roadhouse has a deal for 11 bucks.  Hard to beat that.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 1, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Nay.  Don't ask...tell.
> 
> About to hit up an 11 oz steak, sweet potato and veggies.  TX Roadhouse has a deal for 11 bucks.  Hard to beat that.



Not only are you a genius for your love advice, you're a genius when it comes to deals on steak!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 1, 2010)

lol thanks.  It was semi dry for a med rare but still good.  Gf got full so I ended up eating most of her sweet potato.  Lotta food so I just ate a lotta the peanuts, my veggies and half the steak.  I'll end up w/ another full meal later tonight basically.  Yes, I'm thrifty...the fellas will make sure you're aware but I pre empted.



vortrit said:


> Not only are you a genius for your love advice, you're a genius when it comes to deals on steak!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 1, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'll go for it... totally!
> 
> She did tell me shes not huge on sucking cock, but she'd rather eat pussy..
> 
> Now I need a clam!


 
Sup sippers!  So, you saying this chick digs munchin on snatch?  Fuck nig!  You may be onto sum10 with lots of potential.  You  need to be lookin for a 3rd party.  

BTW, quit askin the wife to cum 10 Joisey to see ur fat hairy arse!  It ain't happnin!  But, yeah it was pretty effin funny.  I thought you were BSing about tellin her that.  Fuck, I don't care as long as you don't say nuthin bout my gilf huntin adventures.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 1, 2010)

The Situation said:


> i get up 5am
> get there ready to work out alot ob not bigs and cartbunnys running on the treadmills..so i go up stairs to the real gym free weights..i see that guy that looks like mooch trying to lift 200lbs .. i smile to myself
> so i get to the leg press stack on 475 on 4 set of 12... feeling great.. al most done..then this 60 something jerked but not tan rolls in to the press near me stacks on all the weight on everyopen space on the press all 45blstop to bottom this guys just pushing them up and down like saney does his meat....so i'm not shaken because i'm still tan and jerk i did less with more reps..yea that it.. so i start to do curls ..great start on the 100lbs lee haney presses going great then i hear a voice ..i got cought slippin..i did an incorrect press in front of the jerked old guy he said here and said there u go the correct way to do it..i thanked him after i was done . i ask if he needed a spot or help he said no thanks i don't make mistakes that often he said he been doing this a long time he said i'll see ya around the gym... So i thought how can i beat this old guy .
> 
> the sauna so i go down there in all my young tan and jerkness waiting all the old people in there naked i had a towel on just enough to show the massive 3 leg. so 30 min later the jerked old guy rolls into the sauna says hi but i can se he was shaken by my 7inch brown snake that was like it was just hanging from a tree.. i had won his confedence was shaken to the core it was like looking at the sun for to long..but that is how my morning went and that end part was not Gay


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 1, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


proud of that post are ya?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 1, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> proud of that post are ya?


 hell ya my jerkness and mega-snake pulled out a big Win if i would have lossed in that contest it would have made me question my jerkness, and i would have to hit the books and find a new combo of roids for more jackness


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll give it to ya. Old dudes being more jerked requires a larger dong. It's in the bible


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2010)

FUCK!!! All day today my nipples have been sensitive as FUCK! That's just what I need, a worse case of Gyno... JFC!!

So I took some 20mgs of Nolva then remembered its not good to stack with Tren, so then i took 75mgs of Clomid.. I'll do that ED until my tits feel better.. and i Upped my Caber to .35mg E3D and Adex to .7mg EOD.. 

I"m scared and desperate!! I'm even willing to take advice from Josh!


And yes Adam, she's into chicks!! and would eat a pussy over a cock anyday!! sucks for me, but is willing and down for 3sums... I can't wait to score some of those with her fucking hot ass friends (i've seen pics!)

And Will, I got some BOMB pics!!!! they are so fucking awesome!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 1, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> And Will, I got some BOMB pics!!!! they are so fucking awesome!


 
There will be Hell to pay if your fav Uncle doesn't get a sniff of those Bomb pics. 


Just pinned some blend and HCG........coupled with a prip of DeeZ and glass of Merlot........


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2010)

You'll get the vid and pics Uncle Al... 

<3


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 2, 2010)

Might have been smart to do test only rather than three different compounds you've never used.  Not trying to bust your balls here but that's risky because now it's hard to say exactly what's causing it.  



Dark Saney said:


> FUCK!!! All day today my nipples have been sensitive as FUCK! That's just what I need, a worse case of Gyno... JFC!!
> 
> So I took some 20mgs of Nolva then remembered its not good to stack with Tren, so then i took 75mgs of Clomid.. I'll do that ED until my tits feel better.. and i Upped my Caber to .35mg E3D and Adex to .7mg EOD..
> 
> ...


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 2, 2010)

Dark Saney said:
			
		

> And yes Adam, she's into chicks!! and would eat a pussy over a cock anyday!! sucks for me, but is willing and down for 3sums... I can't wait to score some of those with her fucking hot ass friends (i've seen pics!)



Hopefully the hot friends enjoy eating cock & balls.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 2, 2010)

Poppycock


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 2, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Should I ask the new g/f to suck my cock tonight? yay or nay?


 
No, absolutely not! You will *TELL* her to suck your cock.

GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 2, 2010)

Feel free to email me those bombs pics.

GYCH!


----------



## Saney (Sep 2, 2010)

I asked, and she said "blow me"

I'll never score any helmet with this gay chick


----------



## vortrit (Sep 2, 2010)

That's what you get for asking. We all decided you were going to TELL her to do it, and you went ahead and asked anyway. That's what you get for not listening to us. We know what's best for you.


----------



## Saney (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, shes down for a 3 sum.. so i'll ask for that and face fuck her friend


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 2, 2010)

Well at least it saves you the trouble of having to go down on her.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 2, 2010)

Sounds like the problem is solved on your end. Don't forget to post up some pics!


----------



## dayday87 (Sep 2, 2010)

Lameasfuck


----------



## vortrit (Sep 2, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Lameasfuck








YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> I'll give it to ya. Old dudes being more jerked requires a larger dong. It's in the bible


 
You know it Bro  I pull off the real bigWIn


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> fuckin wrecked from 1 can of of four loko lemon and 1/2 ambien. wow. Seriously.
> 
> I dunno if i wanna sfw or take a nap.


 Maybe JAy Z slipped you an ambien


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)

Is that what up you poop stabbing butt plug


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 2, 2010)

Loko is serious shit.  One can had me feelin loopy.  Keep in mind though, there's a TON of sugar in it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> youre right, its serious shit. I neved made it to the gym,. i layed down on on the couch, and i just woke up. i guess the ambien too. totally skipped a meal because of all that sugar. (no indication on the sugar content but im sure thru the roof)
> 
> 
> LW will probably post surag content and the creators name and address, possibly his penis size and race


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, since it tasted pretty good I went ahead and looked it up.  it was a while back but it was like 60 or 70 grams.  i was kinda pissed because I was thinking it would be a perfect summer drink.  Bastards ruined my plans to stay lit...lol.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)

FYI  them energy drink if u drink enough of them they can kill you.. no shit


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2010)

hey fuckers! Had to drop the clen, this stanazol is shooting my BP up enough . . wacked on the T3, going semi-keto so looking for some solid jerkedness coming up


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> werds! I was gonna lay down but my heart is racing so off to the gym for drunken smashy


 
That fucking can of Sparks Red kept me up all freaking night on Monday. It was like a 24 ouncer or some shit. Not as strong as Four, only 8% but it had to be the caffeine and sugar in that junk....


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 3, 2010)

The Situation said:


> FYI them energy drink if u drink enough of them they can kill you.. no shit


 
The alcoholic ones or the regular ones? I've had as many as 4 sugarfree Rockstars in one day, along with maybe a caffeine pill or two. Felt ok.


----------



## Saney (Sep 3, 2010)

Guys, i have a serious serious steroid use Update for everyone who cares... Major Major side effects, and i ain't talking about Gyno


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 3, 2010)

Your clit is getting larger?


----------



## Saney (Sep 3, 2010)

LOL Worse!


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:
			
		

> LOL Worse!



Cock is shrinking?


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 3, 2010)

Shouldn't they rename the 'Anabolic Zone' to the fukkin 'DMZ Log' forum? WTF?


----------



## Saney (Sep 3, 2010)

Just finished SFW. And just ordered some more Tren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need to abuse it for the rest of my life until i'm Uber Lean.. 

then one day i'll stop, be 42 yr's old.. cheat on my g/f with Demlets, and High-5 all the Original Old G's.. Then save some money on the "Labor Day Special" at Nutraplanet


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> The alcoholic ones or the regular ones? I've had as many as 4 sugarfree Rockstars in one day, along with maybe a caffeine pill or two. Felt ok.


 well the rockstar and other E drinks i;'m sure enough of the other would do the same it was be like speedballing


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Just finished SFW. And just ordered some more Tren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I need to abuse it for the rest of my life until i'm Uber Lean..
> 
> then one day i'll stop, be 42 yr's old.. cheat on my g/f with Demlets, and High-5 all the Original Old G's.. Then save some money on the "Labor Day Special" at Nutraplanet


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Sep 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> The gyno is back?
> 
> I told you, Letro.
> 
> ...



No actually, not worse in a bad way.. but in a creepy way


See this girl Gi (who is now my official g/f) has been spending the night and every morning shes been telling me the crazy stuff thats been happening..

She says that I'll be in a dead sleeping Coma and then very SPONTANEOUSLY i'll turn to her and start grinding on her and feeling her up big time lol then other times she says I wake up scared like i had a terrible night mare and i'll be drenched in sweat..  so i'm kinda worried.. she said last night i hit her in the face.. and I have absolutely no recollection of this what so ever


i'm genuinely worried.. but oh well, I need the Gears


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> No actually, not worse in a bad way.. but in a creepy way
> 
> 
> See this girl Gi (who is now my official g/f) has been spending the night and every morning shes been telling me the crazy stuff thats been happening..
> ...


 PUSSY just say thats the way a country boy  said i love you baby.. or pstd from all the placebo's you used to take


----------



## 200+ (Sep 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> i'm genuinely worried.. but oh well, I need the Gears


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> sitch i gotta reply to those msgs manana. The night awaits.


Ok its a long tough road my friend......
on a side note......this thread has been going sense09


----------



## Tesla (Sep 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> she said last night i hit her in the face.. and I have absolutely no recollection of this what so ever


 

I nailed my ex chick a few times where she left my room and slept on the couch.........I get these herky jerky reflexes and she said she was scared of getting hurt and left my room for couch for safety....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I nailed my ex chick a few times where she left my room and slept on the couch.........I get these herky jerky reflexes and she said she was scared of getting hurt and left my room for couch for safety....


 that happen with my penis when i'm asleep


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like Chris Johnson's whip rockin 30" green and yellow sliders on a 70's Caprice....


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2010)

Smokin' a strain called "Headband"........shit is insane........







YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 4, 2010)

sup sippers! Saney, what's up with the new gf that won't suck you off cuz she'd rather be munchin on sum snatch? Fuck that knig.

Sounds like y'all fukkers are taking a buncha shit and not keeping track of it with all the side effects and crazy night time actividads. It''s best to stick with a coupla gears, like test/tren or test/deca, keepin' it simple. Fuck all this test/tren/blended shit. 

BTW, genxxl ain't reliable so far. They just let me know, on the same day that my deca is sposed to arrive, that they're out of testaplex 250. Would've been nice if they'd let me know before the expected delivery date.

Anyhoo, another fun night tonight. Went to a pub and listened to a cool band for a coupla hours with the gilf, then went back to her pad for some AP. The wife's prolly gonna cum back for good in Dec, so gonna hve to get used to same ole lame AP again.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyhoo, another fun night tonight. Went to a pub and listened to a cool band for a coupla hours with the gilf, then went back to her pad for some AP. The wife's prolly gonna cum back for good in Dec, so gonna hve to get used to same ole lame AP again.


 
Nice.........still werkin' the Gilf..........good werk!!!!!!!

My Milf is back with Hubby and it's LHJO here for the time being.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 4, 2010)

Dark Saney said:
			
		

> Just finished SFW. And just ordered some more Tren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I need to abuse it for the rest of my life until i'm Uber Lean..
> 
> then one day i'll stop, be 42 yr's old.. cheat on my g/f with Demlets, and High-5 all the Original Old G's.. Then save some money on the "Labor Day Special" at Nutraplanet



Lol... I love amazon and the sugar hill gang.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> sane, its called parasomnia. i have it, have had it for years. Seems gears make it worse.



Werd... I guess I got it too...
I'll AP'n before I know WTF is goin on. Good to know I ain't dee only one.

GYCH!


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm tore down kniggs. Fantasy draft tonite with a keg of coors light ( chick beer). Oh well, um fukked up anyway. Went to the bar and coulda dragged any huwar outta there. They live the jerked & desirableness.

Gears!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2010)

I got Chris Johnson with the #1 pick..........hope he stays healthy


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2010)

That Gilf I PM'ed you Dick is begging for it.......She has literally asked for cock tonight....but she's 4 hours away........McGilf probably woulda been there by now...........


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2010)

Well McGilf, before your Wife comes back home for good, she said she's making a pit stop in Jersey for a little 5 1/2 inches of love   I told her I was going to give her the whole Adam/Gilf Situation for a little Nookie... Maybe i'll have a 3-sum with the g/f and maybe i'll get lucky with a BJ from the Gook.

And it's called Sexsomnia. Parasomnia just means you do Abnormal actividads in your sleep'age... 

Al, we need to become sleeping wife beaters.. that'd be a cool Club to Join on Facebook lol  Like Uncle, like Nephew <3

My tren and Super-DMZ should be arriving soon (since i can't count on gay Richard) and i'll be abusing that.. My Estrogen Control scheme is this: .5mg Adex ED, .25 Caber ED, 12.5mg Ex ED, 40 Nolva ED.   that should help some. and since i upped my doses, my nips have been feeling better.. So the gyno should be scared away

And if nobody seen that movie "The Last Exorcism" make sure you see it.. its pretty fucking good with a crazy ending. And before you leave the Movie Theater, be sure to High-5 a coupla Demlets as your leaving the Parking lot for an increase in the Anabolic Effect


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 4, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Lol... I love amazon and the sugar hill gang.



Saw Sugarhill in concert several yrs ago w/ a couple member of the Furious Five.  Talked to Wonder Mike for a min, he wasn't really that cool.  Scorpio from the Furious Five was cool as fuck though.  Talked to him and this other dude that was w/ them for a yr or two int he 80's.

The rest of them were stuck in NY because of a crazy ass blizzard in March of that yr.  Got a pic w/ Scorp somewhere around here.  He was actually jacked as fuck.  Melle Mel is too.  Those dems have gotta be geared.  They're both peob very late 40's but pretty massive. Scorp is on the far left, Mel next to him.  This pic was when they were inducted into the Rock and Roll HOF, so about a month before they came through here.


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Saw Sugarhill in concert several yrs ago w/ a couple member of the Furious Five.  Talked to Wonder Mike for a min, he wasn't really that cool.  Scorpio from the Furious Five was cool as fuck though.  Talked to him and this other dude that was w/ them for a yr or two int he 80's. *Then I high-5'd those Demlets*
> 
> The rest of them were stuck in NY because of a crazy ass blizzard in March of that yr.  Got a pic w/ Scorp somewhere around here.  He was actually jacked as fuck.  Melle Mel is too.  Those dems have gotta be geared.  They're both peob very late 40's but pretty massive. Scorp is on the far left, Mel next to him.  This pic was when they were inducted into the Rock and Roll HOF, so about a month before they came through here.





Fixed


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2010)

. . keto sucks balls .. is all I got say. The good news I get to pin gears right before refeed . . just incase Im gonna rub some beta-al on my balls for the anabolic effect, or just good luck .. if I can find some abo's out here I might hi-5 them while they're trying to skin roadkill beside the highway







GGearsCH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2010)

. . while Im complaining meals were whey-tuna-chicken-tuna-whey-chicken

PRO (310)50-60-60-60-30-50
CHO (35) 25-0-5-0-0-5
FAT (42) 15-5-12-5-0-5


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2010)

meh, it's not full keto, just that UDII that tends to work for me . . 3.5 days depletion, 1.5 days refeed, 2 days maintenence . . gears/t3 def. accelerates it ..getting through the last 1.5 days of the depletion is the hard part.


 . . interested to hear your milk diet though, dont the lactose blow your insulin levels out?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah Im a milk fan for sure, all that casein gonna give you steady state amino delivery 24/7 . . def help avoid catabolism . . I'll smash it during refeed and matainence and see how it goes


----------



## vortrit (Sep 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Anyway, I shit so much.








YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2010)

why is that small skinny Pourto Rican talking shit? Doesn't he know that I strangle Not Bigs for breakfast?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2010)

This Pfp250 blend is sick........I got veins I never knew I had popping out.......Veins in my lower abs even......frickin' sick......Ya I know Saney...pics or it didn't happen........I'll get some up......I'm a road map

I'm a not big right now I know, but my arms are now 18-1/4" of pure muscle ..no bloated water arms like they were before...and they were only 18" with water bloat.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> This Pfp250 blend is sick........I got veins I never knew I had popping out.......Veins in my lower abs even......frickin' sick......Ya I know Saney...pics or it didn't happen........I'll get some up......I'm a road map
> 
> I'm a not big right now I know, but my arms are now 18-1/4" of pure muscle ..no bloated water arms like they were before...and they were only 18" with water bloat.


 whats in that mix knigglet


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Those guys are the pioneers of hip hop. At least be funny when you crack jokes you semi-blubbed, Shemale dating, gonna bring "her" home to meet mom, pastey white SOB!
> 
> And stop suggesting people to befriend on FB. i dont wanna be friends with your bitch ass brother. I dont like people. Seriously, i have No idea why i even have a FB.
> 
> ...



Saney's knowledge of music is paltry...can't blame him for not knowing who the Five are.  I'm not talking high 5's here.  i talked to Scorp for prob 20 mins that night, got an autograph and all.  

It was a fairly small venue in the 18th & Vine Jazz District.  Old ass restored theater on a super nice block surrounded by total hood...lol.  was actually a pretty kick ass show.  they let everyone up on the stage at the end when SH did Rapper's Delight.  It was more like a party than a concert w/ everyone dancing on the stage, talking to the performers, etc.  

Saney wishes he could meet ANYONE in the Rock & Roll HOF.  Maybe his mom will buy him a concert ticket and drop him off at a concert some day.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh so my shit got ganked!  Got a letter from customs/border patrol today about it.  They can't secure the border but can sure as hell battle those evil labs.  At the end, they included a pic of a jacked agent and said "Thanks for the gears, you not big!".  Sad Panda.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2010)

The Situation said:


> whats in that mix knigglet


 

*Each 10ml Vial contains* 
100mg/ml Testosterone Propionate    
75mg/ml Drostanolone Propionate     
75mg/ml Trenbolone Acetate


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> *Each 10ml Vial contains*
> 100mg/ml Testosterone Propionate
> 75mg/ml Drostanolone Propionate
> 75mg/ml Trenbolone Acetate


 mega-jacked knig


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Maybe his mom will buy him a concert ticket and drop him off at a concert some day.



Maybe one day you won't be fat and scared


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Maybe one day you won't be fat and scared


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2010)

Broke down and invited my Ex from last Summer over on Wed. night for serious AP....She accepted the invite .........Tired of LHJO after This Summer bitch got back with Hubby!!!!

Prip and BBQ ribs for a BBQ party now.hopefully sum skanks will be there..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Oh so my shit got ganked! Got a letter from customs/border patrol today about it. They can't secure the border but can sure as hell battle those evil labs. At the end, they included a pic of a jacked agent and said "Thanks for the gears, you not big!". Sad Panda.


 They got all your supply of beta-al


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 4, 2010)

Sitting at 220...with no sides.  That's what happens when you make simple, effective plans and sick to them.



The Situation said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Sitting at 220...with no sides. That's what happens when you make simple, effective plans and sick to them.


 and no pinning...well done knigglet...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Sitting at 220...with no sides.  That's what happens when you make simple, effective plans and sick to them.



Is that a cadi deville on your display pic? That ride brings back in the day memories.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 4, 2010)

The Situation said:


> and no pinning...well done knigglet...



You work out foolio? us ricans like to hit the iron hard and drink booze as a protein shake, than we fuck our big bootie woman 2 times a day. You from the island papo?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You work out foolio? us ricans like to hit the iron hard and drink booze as a protein shake, than we fuck our big bootie woman 2 times a day. You from the island papo?


 We know what kind of protein shake u drink.. Nope not from the island...
 i'm jerked and tan....like the dark saney....


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2010)

The Situation said:


> i'm jerked and tan....like the dark saney....



Bump!


----------



## independent (Sep 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Broke down and invited my Ex from last Summer over on Wed. night for serious AP....She accepted the invite .........Tired of LHJO after This Summer bitch got back with Hubby!!!!
> 
> Prip and BBQ ribs for a BBQ party now.hopefully sum skanks will be there..



Nothing wrong with that Pony, sounds like a solid plan to me.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Sitch is Dominican. Or possibly cuban. Or possibly spaniard with a twist of messican. Or perhaps spaniard and costa rican. Maybe he's from paraguay. The possibilities seem endless.


 spaniard that what happen when you hang with dirty spic jews


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 4, 2010)

L





The Situation said:


>





HialeahChico305 said:


> Is that a cadi deville on your display pic? That ride brings back in the day memories.




Close.  It's actually a '93 Fleetwood Brougham.  Sitting on some 88 spoke 13 inch Daytons at the moment but prob swapping out to a set of 14 inch 100's soon.  Already got em but need tires and knock offs for them.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You ever run with the Bulls in pamplona?


 been there several times ran way in front of them.. some of the fooker are crazy


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i dedicate this song...to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you hating the dark saney cuz he more jerked and tan...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Sitch is Dominican. Or possibly cuban. Or possibly spaniard with a twist of messican. Or perhaps portugese and costa rican. Maybe he's from paraguay. The possibilities seem endless.



He types like a costa rican, usually those latinos with low self esteem and small package claim they are from Spain to fit in in America. But naw, not the stich.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> He types like a costa rican, usually those latinos with low self esteem and small package claim they are from Spain to fit in in America. But naw, not the stich.


 
that is pretty funny . thats the first time that you told a funny..but they do have some hot babes there..just go to nYC sometime and pul your butt out of FL with all them old people


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good choice, never jump into a 96 cadi deville. no mater how pretty she looks, those head gaskets are expensive to fix.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> McGilfster....Youre wife is quite a dish. Why not try to work it out? Just sayin....
> 
> My libido is lower than saneys sagging Breastasis. I have no desires for Ape-pee's. Which is fine. I swear to God, no AP or LHJO is helping me stay pretty focused.


 
Well, last night during AP, I was scoping the gilf all over (her on top) and noticed that she does look like, well.... a gilf.  She looks pretty hot in jeans and shit, but after being back with the wife everyday for a month, then going back to the gilf, I started to notice things I hadn't paid attention to before.  I noticed some differences in the skin texture and other shit.  There is a difference 4 sure.  AP is great, but the broad is 52 yrs old.  I prolly will work it out with the wife, but in the meantime, it's pretty hard to go months without any AP.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, last night during AP, I was scoping the gilf all over (her on top) and noticed that she does look like, well.... a gilf. She looks pretty hot in jeans and shit, but after being back with the wife everyday for a month, then going back to the gilf, I started to notice things I hadn't paid attention to before. I noticed some differences in the skin texture and other shit. There is a difference 4 sure. AP is great, but the broad is 52 yrs old. I prolly will work it out with the wife, but in the meantime, it's pretty hard to go months without any AP.


 picture......


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 4, 2010)

The Situation said:


> that is pretty funny . thats the first time that you told a funny..but they do have some hot babes there..just go to nYC sometime and pul your butt out of FL with all them old people



I've been away from Florida for the past year, currently in Lima Peru. You ever been to miami? Perfect weather, variety of hot women, different nationalities. If you got the money, its paradise. You from NYC? care to elaborate how a spaniard ends up in NYC?


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2010)

I'll need to post up a couple frontal shots for ya'll.. then compare them to Josh of course

Kate is coming over for some Smooshin.. yea, Kate. the one you called Fatty... mhm.. I can't wait to Sprayherup!

and for the second week, i pinned 300mgs of Tren.. And I took .5mg of Letro Today.. i'll do that ED until nips feel better.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 4, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Good choice, never jump into a 96 cadi deville. no mater how pretty she looks, those head gaskets are expensive to fix.



I've heard those Northstars are problematic.  I just like the look of the Fleetwood better w/ the skirts, etc.  That plus being RWD.  I'd like to have a 94-6 because of the LT1but I like this particular one a lot because of the color and tint.  The guy I bought it from got some Ford color for the paint job.  Not sure exactly what it's from, but it's a really unique metallic blue. 

Once I get the all chrome D's on there I think it'll look even better than w/ the chrome and golds.  it gets attention as it is but the 13's are a little too low for my preferences and I end up scraping here and there if I'm not careful.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> YouTube Video



Talkin' about D's but he's got these massive spinning blocky rims.  I'm talkin' 13 and 14 inch Dayton wires.  They're a bitch to keep clean but you just can't beat the look.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Oh so my shit got ganked! Got a letter from customs/border patrol today about it. .


 


NiagaraBalls said:


> Sitting at 220...with no sides. That's what happens when you make simple, effective plans and sick to them.


 
Oh, the postman stole josh's gears . . . right . . . .


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 5, 2010)

Werd!  I been noticing those negritas more lately since I been going back to uni.  Some of them actually look pretty hot.  IDK if they look diff nowadays or if it's jst me.  But, I've been thinking it'd be kinda nice to tap one of them nig asses.


----------



## Saney (Sep 5, 2010)

Gears!!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 5, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Nothing wrong with that Pony, sounds like a solid plan to me.


 
My Nephew woulda been so proud of me last night.....I pulled a Blonde Big(Slump-Buster) from the BBQ last night.......Thick chick with big, huge bombs......Titty-fucked those things to death......She blew me for an eternity......Standard missionary and doggy-poundage......basically I just destroyed this bitch......She's my Boss's wife's cousin....so I might have to pop her a few more times to keep things smooth!!!

Now I got the Ex from last Summer coming on Wed.night and The "sex text" chick is gonna make a roadie up here in a few weeks........Major AP lined up.......thank God, that psycho bitch with the husband kinda had Pony's head fucked up for a while...but I'm back in bidness!!! 


Side note: I go the mailbox yesterday and gear was there.......It was one Mason sent me from the domestic shipper...still need a re-ship on my other vial of pfp250 ......anyway, I'm stoked with my gear, go to the pool, pound some Bacardi and Cokes.......get my tan-on..then grab my towel and gear and head up to the apt.....I was pretty buzzed.......get home, shower and then head to the BBQ Party at Boss's house.......then this morning after I kicked Saney's future wife out, I start wondering where my gear is.....I start tracking all my steps from the pool yesterday, and UNBELIEVABLY it was sitting on the side of the concrete walk near the grass in my complex downstairs. Guess I dropped it. My effin' gear was sitting on the sidewalk all night....LOL.......I thought someone would have picked it up or tossed it, like maintenance or sum10.....luckily no one stepped on it either....Fuck, I'm so lucky right now


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 5, 2010)

why did you have your gear at the pool?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 5, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> why did you have your gear at the pool?


 
I was on my way to the pool and the mailboxes are right next to the pool, so I picked up the mail, then hit the pool like I always do!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 5, 2010)

Got my deca yesterday, but gotta wait prolly fukkin 2 weeks to get the test since genxxl just let me know on friday that it was outta stock.  On the other hand, I just got an e-mail sayin they shipped me another two vials of decagen 300, the two vials of testaplex E250, and two vials of trenaplex E200.  

Shit, almost makes me wish they'd make errors more often.  That's some serious gear.  I think I'm gonna run:

TestE 800mg/wk
Deca 300mg/wk
Tren 200mg/wk
Sprinkled with A-bombs @ 100mg/ED
GHRP-6/CJC1295 100/100 3xED

Gears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Got my deca yesterday, but gotta wait prolly fukkin 2 weeks to get the test since genxxl just let me know on friday that it was outta stock. On the other hand, I just got an e-mail sayin they shipped me another two vials of decagen 300, the two vials of testaplex E250, and two vials of trenaplex E200.
> 
> Shit, almost makes me wish they'd make errors more often. That's some serious gear. I think I'm gonna run:
> 
> ...


 
that's sum nice gears . . you could cut lines of A-Bombs on the GILFs back and snort them while backdorr APg her . . 

GICH~!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> The gear gods must be watching over you.


 
No fuckin' doubt!!!!!!

I was about to cry and just then I saw a yellow package sitting on the walk.........My first thought was someone opened it and took my gear or someone stepped on it.......I practically had an orgasm when I opened it and gear was good as new.......If it was gone I woulda been on the prowl for dudes that were jerked and tan....


----------



## Tesla (Sep 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I feel like a Kid on Xmas day tearing into his package.


 
Exactly........I felt like a 12 year old kid on X-Mas morning when I opened the package of Gears!


----------



## independent (Sep 5, 2010)

Whats up homies?  Anyone else here get arrested like me?  They charged me with intent to sell and distribute placebos!!!!!!!

Gears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 5, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats up homies? Anyone else here get arrested like me? They charged me with intent to sell and distribute placebos!!!!!!!
> 
> Gears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You must have a striking resemblance to Josh!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Are you doing a semester in Lima or sum10? I mean i guess its possible for a spaniard to end up in NYC. Afterall, it is a melting pot.
> 
> Spaniards are the most racist mofos ive ever seen. There was a family accross the street where i grew up and they didnt even want their kids to associate with Italians. Had a greek family on the block, a russian family, Heebs and then your run of the mill Americanized guineas and Micks.
> 
> ...



lol.  Small visit, I have family here in Lima. I was in colombia and DR prior to my visit here.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 5, 2010)

STOP LION STICH!!!! you are not tan and jerked!!! foolio











I am also jk.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Are you doing a semester in Lima or sum10? I mean i guess its possible for a spaniard to end up in NYC. Afterall, it is a melting pot.
> 
> Spaniards are the most racist mofos ive ever seen. There was a family accross the street where i grew up and they didnt even want their kids to associate with Italians. Had a greek family on the block, a russian family, Heebs and then your run of the mill Americanized guineas and Micks.
> 
> ...


 
Man have you guy ever heard of a car.. I know its hard to believe but I have friend in nYc and they have good Dim sum my kniggs..chico is in lima,,shit he can get the good stuff and then sum,...
 If ya know what i mean
Puto rician... i know th spelling...no but they do have sum fine ladys..but them lady will kill ya if you date them...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats up homies? Anyone else here get arrested like me? They charged me with intent to sell and distribute placebos!!!!!!!
> 
> Gears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 did u hide your inter-anally injectors


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> STOP LION STICH!!!! you are not tan and jerked!!! foolio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


break out some of that flake dawg..
limas a fun place and strange at the same time. u see spanish structures. only thing is the Alt are you use to the thin air... it takes a while chew on that coca leaf u will be fine


----------



## Saney (Sep 5, 2010)

Just got home from work, now i'm beatin up some Grub'age... Then i'll do a lil LHJO to end my night before i sleep


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 5, 2010)

The Gear Gods are smiling on Alvin and pissing on me...haters!  So, when they reship do they have to do a diff addy?  Might not be all bad because my next door neighbor got foreclosed on.  I can always just grab mail outta there at night since no one else would be checking it and it's right next door.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> The Gear Gods are smiling on Alvin and pissing on me...haters! So, when they reship do they have to do a diff addy? Might not be all bad because my next door neighbor got foreclosed on. I can always just grab mail outta there at night since no one else would be checking it and it's right next door.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Josh's whip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


could you imagine riding that thing to a nice restaurant and getting valet parked?


----------



## independent (Sep 5, 2010)

The Situation said:


> did u hide your inter-anally injectors



Yes. And I keystered them too.  One of them ruptured so they had to treat me for a BA overdose.  The good thing is now Im mega jacked!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Yes. And I keystered them too. One of them ruptured so they had to treat me for a BA overdose. The good thing is now Im mega jacked!!!


 cut the  Ba with rabies like i do and you be mega-jacked at the Gym


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Yeah he'd have to be like 49, has his kids and wife with him, he's wearing pleated dockers and a button down kenneth Cole shirt. Imagine the looks he gets?
> 
> ...


 
Josh don't valet park. Too expensive.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 5, 2010)

Torchin sum "Headband" right now.........shit is sooo good........not "wheelchair", but kinda a green "wirey" bud........just mountain biked like 5 miles after burnin a few bowls.......My new fav bud.........gonna have to change my Moniker.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Torchin sum "Headband" right now.........shit is sooo good........not "wheelchair", but kinda a green "wirey" bud........just mountain biked like 5 miles after burnin a few bowls.......My new fav bud.........gonna have to change my Moniker.


 That s what up you purple starfish stabber


----------



## Saney (Sep 5, 2010)

Ex g/f came over... blah!

or should I say, Flavor of the Week?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Ex g/f came over... blah!
> 
> or should I say, Flavor of the Week?


 
the jerked one has spoken you poop stabber


----------



## Tesla (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

never speak to the jerked one unless spoken too


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 5, 2010)

A. I wouldn't rill a Buick to begin with.

B. Those rims are ridiculous.


Speaking of rims I have a chance to sell the chrome 14's for about 5X what I paid for them.  Tempting but I'd rather roll on those myself and sell my 13's.  Rolling 22's or whatever the fuck those are on a car just looks silly.  Just sold my last Halodrol for 2 bills.


----------



## Saney (Sep 6, 2010)

The Situation said:


> never speak to the jerked one unless spoken too



Werd! 

Unless I, The Jerked One, speaks to you, you will remain STFU


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> score?



Paid 50 yrs ago for that plus a free bottle of ATD...and the H has been past date for 2 yrs.  More than quadrupling your money qualifies as a score.  

The 14's I got an offer for 650.  I paid some dude 109 and also got knock offs which I sold for 20.  So, in reality I have maybe 80some bucks into them.  The guy had no idea how much they were worth, couple grand, but I told him I had that much cash if he wanted to sell them right then.  They looked good enough once i cleaned them up and had a nearly new tire, so i'll keep them.  tempting to sell at that price though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 6, 2010)

carbs carbs and more fkg carbs, followed by gears, Im setting my alarm to devour more carbs at 3am . . Im impressed by this stanazol . . idk about being weakass . . I take it about 1hr before SFW and Im beasting by the time I hit the gym . . also controlling my cravings pretty good too . ., only problem is getting to sleep and sum bad acne though  . . I still got a 10ml vial of stan so I will switch to pinning in a coupa weeks . . 100mg EOD 

Gears? Fkg Gears!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 6, 2010)

Supp Sipps,

I did a 1ml shot of the pfp250 blend that I got from the Domestic shipper....cut it with .5ml Grapeseed oil as usual and shot my left delt......Took all the necessary congenial precautions......well this was painful from the beginning...hurt during inject and felt like my arm was gonna fall off for about a full hour afterwards.....it was all numb and sore as fuck...A tear almost came to my eye that's how sore it was.......Took mammoth prips and Ibuprofen and passed out.......woke up several times during the night with sore arm and sheets just flat-out drenched..I've had night sweats before, but this was over the top......Either the Tren in my new vial is overdosed, or sum10's wrong with it......I hit the rear part of the delt this time, only thing I did different

Geared J probably has a thought or 2 as to WTF is going on.......I'll shoot my quad tommorrow and see if it happens again....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Werd!
> 
> Unless I, The Jerked One, speaks to you, you will remain STFU


 I'm the jerked one , you poser I built u up and tore u down now the healing can began


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Supp Sipps,
> 
> I did a 1ml shot of the pfp250 blend that I got from the Domestic shipper....cut it with .5ml Grapeseed oil as usual and shot my left delt......Took all the necessary congenial precautions......well this was painful from the beginning...hurt during inject and felt like my arm was gonna fall off for about a full hour afterwards.....it was all numb and sore as fuck...A tear almost came to my eye that's how sore it was.......Took mammoth prips and Ibuprofen and passed out.......woke up several times during the night with sore arm and sheets just flat-out drenched..I've had night sweats before, but this was over the top......Either the Tren in my new vial is overdosed, or sum10's wrong with it......I hit the rear part of the delt this time, only thing I did different
> 
> Geared J probably has a thought or 2 as to WTF is going on.......I'll shoot my quad tommorrow and see if it happens again....


 pfp250 i thought that was premixed?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 6, 2010)

The Situation said:


> pfp250 i thought that was premixed?


 
It is....It's a blend:

Test P
Mast P
Tren A


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> It is....It's a blend:
> 
> Test P
> Mast P
> Tren A


 so u added the grape to smooth it out..


----------



## Tesla (Sep 6, 2010)

The Situation said:


> so u added the grape to smooth it out..


 
Yup


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yup


 Ahh but other than that its was ready for pinning


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 6, 2010)

be a good idea to load a little grapeseed into your pin 1st, then sum gears. That way you get all the gears in your body and whatever is left in the needle is just GSO . . . . now where's sum dem to hi5?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> be a good idea to load a little grapeseed into your pin 1st, then sum gears. That way you get all the gears in your body and whatever is left in the needle is just GSO . . . . now where's sum dem to hi5?


 Now thats some food for thought


----------



## Saney (Sep 6, 2010)

Time to get my MF grub on!!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 6, 2010)

U kniggs need to try some "Headband".


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Sep 6, 2010)

Who is the Most Jerked'ness of them all?


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Sep 6, 2010)

Just Q'd 3 lbs of yardbird for my lunch all week. I'm basically eatin nothing but yardbird, some veggies and the occasional slice of ezekiel bread thru the week. Pre/post SFW supps and mainly tuna for dinner. The cut is coming along, but I may need to add some red meat next week. I'd hate to go to prison cause I'm sick of chicken and I end up wastin sumbuddy.

Need GEARS!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Just Q'd 3 lbs of yardbird for my lunch all week. I'm basically eatin nothing but yardbird, some veggies and the occasional slice of ezekiel bread thru the week. Pre/post SFW supps and mainly tuna for dinner. The cut is coming along, but I may need to add some red meat next week. I'd hate to go to prison cause I'm sick of chicken and I end up wastin sumbuddy.
> 
> Need GEARS!!!


 now adays gears=jail ,,,u need to be mega-jacked
with fda approved gears


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> you're all small and weak. but so am i, so its cool.


Damn you are so in knigglet , or is it hip now


----------



## Tesla (Sep 6, 2010)

Not-big tool bags trollin' dis joint lately!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Not-big tool bags trollin' dis joint lately!!


 your all most as jerked as saney


----------



## Tesla (Sep 6, 2010)

The Situation said:


> your all most as jerked as saney


 
You're funny!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You're funny!!


  I'm building him up..but the new picture looks like u lost some weight and gain some jerkedness


----------



## Tesla (Sep 6, 2010)

The Situation said:


> I'm building him up..but the new picture looks like u lost some weight and gain some jerkedness


 
Lost a lot of blub while gaining a 1/4" on my pipes........18" to 18-1/4"

Def. lost weight, but measurements have increased and BF has def. decreased.......


The sides from this blend have been fairly brutal on me, but the cosmetics have been worth it........Diet has been spot on while adding Clen/T3.......6 weeks left of roadmap'd'ness


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2010)

fk the liver . . jaundice makes you look more tanned!


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> fk the liver . . jaundice makes you look more tanned!



Werd!

Richard is right, I have no Wheels at all. They are toothpicks or Chicken legs at best   Him and Katherine must be talking again or sum10... fucking haters!!

From a local Jersey Source, i'm trying to get my hands on some Cheque Drops.. I want to see what the hype is about that shit... plus it'll get me Jerked


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2010)

. . mel-II and jaundice tanned . . cheque drops and anusol w. a merlot and pork chaser . . a curtain dickwipe count of 60 . .  Gilfage backdoor scat smearing!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 7, 2010)

Sup pale ale guzzlers!  Been a wierd ass day.  The gilf dropped me.....again yesterday.  This blows.  I was really diggin that old broad.  Now I'm all heart broke and don't know where the next AP fix is gonna cum from.  I knew it was cummin eventually, but I was hoping it wouldn't be this soon.  Still 3 and a half months till the wife comes back.  That sounds pretty shitty.  But, being solo gets old after a while.  I was hoping she'd drop me or we'd just drift apart later in the fall.  Oh well, nothin a little LHJO and some creatine BA won't take care of.

Gears!!


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 7, 2010)

Time to go get on AFF kniglet.

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm fraid that might be a spam trap and a money pit like ashleymadison.com and others.  I may just check it out tho.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 7, 2010)

U know anyone who's had luck with AFF?


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

dude, go on POF.com it's free and tons of Tailpipe in the works.. I'm talking Major Actividad... Be no dumb niggie and sign upp'age


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> U know anyone who's had luck with AFF?



I was on AFF w/ a silver membership for maybe 4 mos. total.  it was fairly pricey and a lot of the profiles were spammers of bullshitters.  I FINALLY nailed something from there like 2 weeks ago, but it was a total chance thing.  She happened to notice my profile, note that I didn't have a premium membership so just sent me her yahoo ID.  So, that worked out but that site was largely not worth it.

Try mocospace, miumeet, hotornot.com, onlinebootycall.com, etc.  haven't personally tried pof, but I would cast a wide net if I were you and try all those sites.  Report progress.


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

Super DMZ and Tren E came in today!!! Yay! Oh, but its all for my brother.. i'm not allowed to use Gears


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 7, 2010)

Aff is like $20 a month or sum10. 

You can try POF. It's a "real" dating site but since most women out there are whores anyway you'll probably be smashing on the 2nd date or so. And it's free...

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Super DMZ and Tren E came in today!!! Yay! Oh, but its all for my brother.. i'm not allowed to use Gears



Gonna be one jacked bro w/ the bevy of anabolics all thrown together like that.  Hope he's got some lipid support lined up w/ the addition of the DMZ.  I know SD was well known for trashing lipids.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> his standards are diff. You like 300 lb brauds that no other man will plow. He likes women who can bake him cookies and tell him stories about the korean war. Now, are there are any weave donning negresses who reek of cocoa butter and can clap their ass cheeks to a rythym? ANSWER ME!



DMZ...Korean War...we've come full circle!  I'm gonna start SFW in a jump suit like Kim Jon Il wears.  How cool would that be to be rockin' that outfit in the gym?  Where's that jacked Korean Opfor from BN when we need him for comment???


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> his standards are diff. You like 300 lb brauds that no other man will plow. He likes women who can bake him cookies and tell him stories about the korean war. Now, are there are any weave donning negresses who reek of cocoa butter and can clap their ass cheeks to a rythym? ANSWER ME!


 
There are plenty of fat nasty negresses on OBC. Ewww.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Opfor? hes around. I think hes back on a cycle. From bits and pieces ive gathered based on his "whats on your mind" status-sis-asis.


 

That crazy little Korean started pinning at like 17 didn't he?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 7, 2010)

OBC used to be a lot more dem oriented, but not near as much these days.  I've nailed a good amount of white girls from there.  I did nail that one married dem from there.  Told that story before how I found out after the fact that her hubby was in jail for being a fairly high level dealer.  I was like ummm....  Hit it a couple diff times w/ no issues though.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i guess. he ran phera at 16 or 15. He looked good though. Won his show.



Yeah, that fucker was pretty damn jacked a yr. or two ago.  legs were massive but that poor bastard needed to get laid.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Sep 7, 2010)

I think the correct term is 'bi'.


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

Just finished SFW!!

Super DMZ prolly ain't shit.. today before the DMZ came in, i slammed 90mgs of Hdrol and then when the mail arrived, i did 20mgs of the Super.. i didn't notice when i bought it, but the vials of Tren E 20ml's were only 150mgs/ml ... which is fucking gay!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i guess. he ran phera at 16 or 15. He looked good though. Won his show.



I met some Bi asian who was a Powerlifter.. dude was pretty jerked, but not cut.. short little fellow.. he was always trying to get me to pull my weeknee out but i refused.. anyhow, I think i love him <3


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> @ chris...what do u do? SFW and run to the computer? go drink a shake or shower first you douchebag



Well, i finished SFW, then warmed up a big plate of Spaghetti and Meat sauce.. sat down with my meal, logged on, and Ta Da!

At least i'm not some Short Not-Big like Skee-Lo


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> LOL You have a gay follower on FB. he "Likes" all of your pics. Hes gotta be a queero



Yea i know.. when i was with Kat, he was fucking her roommate and he was in love with me... Christ!


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

Look bitch, i'm on the Super-DMZ Rx now, that means you can't fuck with me.. Don't make me make you make me hurt you MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL You wouldn't dare LOL

She makes one hell of a Blueberry pie.. thats for sure


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

Maybe thats from the all the gay spamming emails they send out every other nigger day


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> LOL You wouldn't dare LOL
> 
> She makes one hell of a Blumpkin pie.. thats for sure


 

Fixed!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 7, 2010)

Would he be selling his ass to support his gear habit too?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2010)

I hear you can get an iphone app that shows a radar of cruising homosexuals. .  I got one for jews that works pretty well, you always know who not to ask for change . . .


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

There should be a Free Sample Hot Spot app for the iPhone or sum10... I know who'd be all over that MF


----------



## Tesla (Sep 7, 2010)

Just Hi-fived my Un-jerked mailman........

My pfp250 blend from GenX showed up today......3 weeks after the expected date, but it showed up...The package looked like it was used in a Rugby match, but everything is in tact......plus it had writing on the front with a green felt tip pen that said "Sal" ....guess I won't need a re-ship......now I'm set(bad planning and all) without missing a beat to complete this cycle..


........oohh, and my "C" was in the mailbox as well......It was a Banner Day at the ole Alphonse household.......


----------



## Tesla (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Well OBVIOUSLY the gear Gods have a boner for you and are smiling down lovingly upon their roadmapped and tanned prodigy.


 

Werd!!!!!!!!

It's been an incredibly lucky 3 days........First my Domestic shipped gear shows up Sat.(I lose it and find it the next day sitting on the grass) to replace the late gear I just got today.......Nows I gotz plenty of gears......might up my dose to 1.5ml EOD


----------



## Tesla (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> might? This "Might" talk has made the gear gods frown. You MUST.
> 
> 
> Well, if i see one more fucking vein on my postman, JUST ONE....Im gonna strangle him barehanded. and then fuck him barebacked.
> ...


 
LOL......"KILL ALL MAILMEN"  just cause


I think I might go 1.25 ml EOD for a week to feel it out.......My computer was fucking up at work this morning so I started tossing shit around and punched the Alhambra water jug........My Manager was laughing and I said "What the fuck is so funny?" and walked out the door. 

I don't know if I can handle 450mg/week of Tren when I'm bustin' shit up at the office and night sweatin' like a motherfucker on just 300mg/week of Tren.


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, i'm on 300 now.. It may not have kicked in yet, but soon will... then i'll bump the Tren up to 400!!!!

But thats only if the Geared Gods approved of such things...


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

Well i only did two injections of 300 Tren so Far.. I doubt its been kicked in at that Strength soooo... Maybe I should do a couple more weeks of 300 and wait and see if i have any sides?


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh, and when should I stop this cycle? I'll never run out of Gears so i was hoping for a little advice from the Gods.


Thanks


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

No no. I don't want to come off.. I meant as in, when should I stop the BLAST and start my Cruise????

email me cause i'm going out to the movies nigger


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

Machete


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 7, 2010)

Gear God's


----------



## Tesla (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> .5 mgs of generic xanax pre-workout
> 
> I just, just...i just shouldnt
> 
> ...


 
If you don't I'll kick ur ass......

I wish I was back with M2 so I could pop some of her Xannies.


----------



## superted (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> might? This "Might" talk has made the gear gods frown. You MUST.
> 
> 
> Well, if i see one more fucking vein on my postman, JUST ONE....Im gonna strangle him barehanded. and then fuck him barebacked.
> ...



LOL



Dark Saney said:


> Well, i'm on 300 now.. It may not have kicked in yet, but soon will... then i'll bump the Tren up to 400!!!!
> 
> But thats only if the Geared Gods approved of such things...



APPROVED


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Machete


 saw it alba i wnat to LHJO right there lucky my girl was there to take care of that


----------



## cc-10 (Sep 7, 2010)

what a bunch of not bigs


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 7, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> what a bunch of not bigs


 Look in the mirror u half-fag


----------



## Tesla (Sep 7, 2010)

Quad pinnage done......Prip of Headband...done.......Merlot downage....done........time to get my Night sweat on........

Ex from last Summer cummin' over tomm. night.......was thinkin' of suckin' it up and gettin' a couple "real c's" for the poundage.......last time I took a real one I destroyed the puss pretty good.........got a couple re-fills so I'll just get like (2) for $20...wtf


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 7, 2010)

Gen is set to reship under my dog's name.  It'll be officially three weeks from ship date so I'm gonna start pct tomorrow.  I've already been on orals too long.  I figure I'll do a month pct and then give it about another month or so before I jump back in.  Running some liver and livid support stuff now just to stay safe.

Today my sten order arrived and they threw in an extra t3, so that was nice.  Dosed  the final week of my m2, about 2 or so mg.  Was supposed to nail a new bitch I just met on moco but her place wasn't free and she can't come here since she has no idea I have a gf.  Lol.  Instead I nailed the gf, hit it again hardcore after the m2 wood kicked in.  When I told her I was out now she immediately offered to buy me a 2 fer since the sale was on still.  She's well aware of the magic of m2.


----------



## Saney (Sep 8, 2010)

I fucked my girl Gi so bad last night, she made me stop and said I wasn't allowed to smash for the next 3 days lol

Small dicks can get the Job done 


GEARS!


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> If you don't I'll kick ur ass......
> 
> I wish I was back with M2 so I could take care of her cat.


 

Fixed!!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Fixed!!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 8, 2010)

I think on my next cycle, i want to try Test P and Tren A.. i dont care if i have to pin more often, I need better quality Hormone entering me!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I think on my next cycle, i want to try Test P and Tren A.. i dont care if i have to pin more often, I need better quality Hormone entering me!!


 
Might as well get the pfp250 blend so you'll get the Mast P as well........Careful though, u might get as jerked and lean as me

But you'll never be as tan.....


----------



## Saney (Sep 8, 2010)

lol I never want to be as Great as my Uncle <3

But how much is the blend? 100$ a vial?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> lol I never want to be as Great as my Uncle <3
> 
> But how much is the blend? 100$ a vial?



I got mine for $75/Vial when they had the July sale...but yeah...It's a C-Note right now for a vial.


----------



## Saney (Sep 8, 2010)

well 75 a vial is a fucking good deal. .i'll see if i can get it for that price.. then i'll cop some for my next cycle after i cruise


----------



## Saney (Sep 8, 2010)

How much Test P is good to run EW?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> How much Test P is good to run EW?


 
I'm runnin' 500 right now........was at 400, but just upped my blend dose to 1.25ml EOD........

So I got:

Tren A 375mg/week
Mast P 375mg/week
Test P 500mg/week

Probably a little low on the Mast P dose, I'll have some extra Mast next time I run this blend........

Just layed down for a quick power nap and dreamt an Eighteen Wheeler was chasing me on foot, I juked it like Emmitt Smith and it jack-knifed and crashed and and blew up the whole neighbored, all the while I dove off a cliff onto a football field to safety......Gotta love Tren


Edit: Happy Rosh Hashanah to all the CT Heebs!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 8, 2010)

i'll have to see about coppin a few vials of the blend if i can get a good price on it


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 8, 2010)

Got an offer for 3 tubs of bcaa like 400some grams each plus a tub Jack3d all for 50 shipped.  Seems like a good deal since jack3d is popular and the bcaa is micronized.  Sound worthwhile as a preworkout?


----------



## jcar1016 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sup circle jerkers. Im back and ready to torment Chris as much as possible by the way Chris those are nice panties you have on in your avy


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 8, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Sup circle jerkers. Im back and ready to torment Chris as much as possible by the way Chris those are nice panties you have on in your avy


 Sup u poop stabbing purple starfish stabbin butt plug


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Me getting my customs letter today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that shit is disabled knigglet


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> meh.


 Quit fucking aroung and enable the Vid u poop stabbing non-geared MOFO


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 8, 2010)

this is saney before.someone fix this shit..fuck






http://www.youtube.com/v/RuniWmg416...&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RuniWmg416...xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





http://www.youtube.com/v/RuniWmg416...&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RuniWmg416...xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>">http://www.youtube.com/v/RuniWmg416...&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RuniWmg416...xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> [Fails at Syntax] SITUATION [/FAILS AT SYNTAX]
> 
> 
> LMAO nice post bruh


 i know someone fic that shit really i don't know how..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> for future references you knob strangling not big haitian/dominican hybrid...
> 
> 
> If the video wont embed, just click on it. A new page will pop up taking you to the video @ youtube
> ...


 
Damn my knigglet you missed a few..jew....man u sure u didn't get the gears cuz you in a beta-al rage..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> that shit is UNFIXABLE! lol
> 
> You massacred that link bruh


 click on the blue link and it takes you there is some funny shit..are we the only ones online..lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Fixed...Finally!!
> 
> yeah thats saney with his fucking placebos and shit.
> 
> ...


  funny the beta-al rage


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 8, 2010)

Sup bitches????

Dick... I'm sure if that SOB postman had a vein popped up that you hadn't noticed before, then he had it comin...


I just SFW'd quads. First time in 6 weeks thanks to a torn hammy & calf. I'm gonna be walking like Josh after a marathon gang-bang sesh.

By the way... I'm sick of cruisin.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 8, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Sup bitches????
> 
> Dick... I'm sure if that SOB postman had a vein popped up that you hadn't noticed before, then he had it comin...
> 
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Sep 8, 2010)

The Situation said:


> funny the beta-al rage



I'd probably get some if it really made lightning shoot out of your eyes.


----------



## Saney (Sep 8, 2010)

So i thought that extremely small and unjerked jcar talking shit??

Is he serious? i just started my first ever cycle and he's gonna talk shit?? get your weight up nigger


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 8, 2010)

No opinions on that bcaa, jack3d price?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> No opinions on that bcaa, jack3d price?


----------



## Saney (Sep 8, 2010)

I just fucking MOOOOOSHED!!! I love fucking this biatch!

Beta Al RAGE!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I just fucking MOOOOOSHED!!! I love fucking this biatch!
> 
> Beta Al RAGE!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 8, 2010)

GNC has Modern BCAA by USP for 31 each w/ gold card, so that's about 1500 grams plus a bottle of Jack3d.  I think this is an official Josh Approved deal.  For 50 shipped, I'm in.  Would make a good pre/intra bcaa sipper and something to use for cardio sessions, esp. fasted.  Taste reviews are good and it's micronized, so instant dissolve.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 8, 2010)

Ordered


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Once the gears come, you wont need ANY of that stuff.
> 
> Milk, caffeine, food, simple carbs. Thats it. Wanna get crazy? get a 8 dollar box of bronkaid.



Yeah, and as soon as my winning lotto ticket comes I won't need a lotta common items either   Question is which will happen first.  plus, when you're off cycle, esp early in PCT, BCAA's come in pretty handy.  Gotta try to hang on to that muscle.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Sep 9, 2010)

LOL Josh won't listen to nobody... He can't go a day without some bargain supplement or w/e

GEARS or gtfo


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2010)

. .Im taking Gears' advice and going on a milk bender . .  and Im gonna start pinnin' stanazol toms. . fkg suspension will hurt like a rich jew parting with his coupons 100mg EOD . .  

Gears! and if it hurts . . more Gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Cant you drink it? (winny)
> 
> Oh and i fucking love milk.
> 
> I bought a huge box of dry milk powder from wally world. I mean it takes some gettin use to compared to regular milk. But after awhile, its not bad.


 
yeah you can drink whinny, but like meth it's far better mg for mg to pin that shit


----------



## NiagaraSmalls (Sep 9, 2010)

. . god I hate being the only fat jew on the CT . .  no amount of discounts and free shit would ever make me feel better . . . look at Saney . . LOOK HOW DESIRABLE HE IS!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2010)

. .  on that note, time for sum LHJO


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2010)

. . . I'll bet josh's hoard of coupons there is _something_ up your colon


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 9, 2010)

Sup starfish stabbers! Gotta new milf on the horizon!    I peeked into match.com for a sec and winked at this broad.  No e-mail or nothing and she was all about it.  Def gonna follow thru on this broad.  She's a lil young tho, only 46, but cute as hell.  She's all petite at 5'2/108 and blonde with a descent rack.  Oughtta be interesting.  I ain't pounded a chick that tiny in 14 yrs. Sposed to get 2gether with her next week.  

Havin' lunch with the gilf 2day and hoping she might be up for some AP 2morrow nite.  But, I ain't gonna bet a ml of VitC on it just yet.  SHe's been actin' all funny sayin she ain't gonna see me no mas, but still keeps callin.  Fukkin bitches are stressful.  I'm really hopin to plow this new milfie tho.  Not actually a milf tho.  No kids, so the snatch oughtta be nice and tite.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 9, 2010)

I walk out the door this morning and to my surprise there was the daily newspaper on my front step. I think the paperboy made a mistake and tossed it to me instead of my neighbor. Score!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 9, 2010)

Lol


score!!!


----------



## NiagaraSmalls (Sep 9, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I walk out the door this morning and to my surprise there was the daily newspaper on my front step. I think the paperboy made a mistake and tossed it to me instead of my neighbor. Score!!


 
you anti-semite bastards! the Moderators will here about this!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah, gears are cheaper but there are definitely benefits to coming off.  the perma shutdown is minor compared to the beating lips can take on some of these all out cycles I see including sd, etc which is harsh as fuck on its own.  Then you've got liver issues to consider.
Cost isn't the only thing here.  general health has to be thought of too.
Personally, I'd rather spend a few more bucks and do things in cycles, saving my organs some abuse.  I can see the blast and cruise idea having appeal but it just doesn't seem like a good, safe option in the long term.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 9, 2010)

NiagaraSmalls said:


> you anti-semite bastards! the Moderators will here about this!



Not near as funny when you failed 3rd grade spelling.  Please review the difference between here and hear, then try again.


----------



## NiagaraSmalls (Sep 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Not near as funny when you failed 3rd grade spelling. Please review the difference between here and hear, then try again.


 
I will not stand by and be insulted by other fat people!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 9, 2010)

Yep...just by those of us that can spell the most basic of words.





NiagaraSmalls said:


> I will not stand by and be insulted by other fat people!


----------



## NiagaraSmalls (Sep 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yep...just by those of us that can spell the most basic of words.


 
saving on basic spelling is the jewish way!


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 9, 2010)

whats up you buncha poop stabbing, phonetically challenged homos?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> whats up you buncha poop stabbing, phonetically challenged homos?


 
well . . .

Richard Gears is given up the darkside in favour of DEA-approved DHEA

Saney has become a god-of-tren . . just ask all the fat chicks he is dating

Gears McGilf has been dumped by the GILF, now he's trying out the waters with a MILF . . it's making him feel like a cradle-snatcher

Josh has become even gayer, more jewish, fatter, and even more jewish if that could be possible. He is so jelous of Saney, he asked me in a PM to refer to him as 'Chris'. I'll forward you the PM.

Al has been finding gears littered all over Folsom . . he got dumped by that VD-infected sluttbag who favoured her unjerked hubby over him . . fortuantely there we're plenty-o-milf by the pool impressed by his tannedness, jerkability and hulk hogun impersonoantoringness

The Situation is our resident haitian/dominican/puerto rican . . we're pretty sure he's scamming benefits to spend on gears. Or beta-alanine . .

 . .oh, and Ive been abusing hcG, NeoVar and clen, but it's been doing nothing for my desirability. Advice?


----------



## Kathybird (Sep 9, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> well . . .
> 
> Ive been abusing hcG, NeoVar and clen, but it's been doing nothing for my desirability. Advice?


 
Learn to spell and stop butt-f(#%ing all your fellow CT-ers.

GICH!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2010)

I never butt-fucked anyone who didnt ask for it . .  so show us your bombs or gtfo!


----------



## Kathybird (Sep 9, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I never butt-fucked anyone who didnt ask for it . . so show us your bombs or gtfo!


 
I did.  You missed it.  I don't do it twice without compensation.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I did. You missed it. I don't do it twice without compensation.


 
sure . .  will swap gears for bombs pics


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 9, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> well . . .
> 
> Richard Gears is given up the darkside in favour of DEA-approved DHEA
> 
> ...


Haitian i wish did you see that tribe that go's from city to city state to state collecting all the welfare bennie until they dry up then move on to the next ity..shit they have that hustle down.. ask doms to find that story.
he's good at that.. hey capt some asshole used a pic of my abs on facebook what a tard i thought it might be a dea agent in training trying to get my beta-alon a side not al losing to the Ex is a big blow to all jerked kind.he mist start using beta-al 
i went from a rich jew to a poor haitian/puto rican


----------



## Saney (Sep 9, 2010)

LOL @ Capt and NiagaraSmalls


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Well, i was smoking some homemade ice that i concocted from my Bronkaid and i swear to fucking gawd i saw an agent get out of the dark blue impala doing a moonwalk. Then the driver of the crown vic got out and he looked EXACTLY like the agent from the Matrix. They both looked at each other and then pointed at me. Im really nervous about all of this. When i got back in, there was a bottle of plant sterols on my pillow. This is getting too fucking weird.


 
they know you havebeta-al


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 9, 2010)

At first I was thinking the Smalls alias was Saney but then I reasoned that even he wasn't that slow.  Your culprit is......Mustang!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 9, 2010)

I just realized why Sitch has that video in his sig.  It features the CT's own Willie P in the middle, sporting a smart Live Strong bracelet.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 9, 2010)

So no one else has ever considered the health risks of the always on approach?


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:
			
		

> Sup starfish stabbers! Gotta new milf on the horizon!    I peeked into match.com for a sec and winked at this broad.  No e-mail or nothing and she was all about it.  Def gonna follow thru on this broad.  She's a lil young tho, only 46, but cute as hell.  She's all petite at 5'2/108 and blonde with a descent rack.  Oughtta be interesting.  I ain't pounded a chick that tiny in 14 yrs. Sposed to get 2gether with her next week.
> 
> Havin' lunch with the gilf 2day and hoping she might be up for some AP 2morrow nite.  But, I ain't gonna bet a ml of VitC on it just yet.  SHe's been actin' all funny sayin she ain't gonna see me no mas, but still keeps callin.  Fukkin bitches are stressful.  I'm really hopin to plow this new milfie tho.  Not actually a milf tho.  No kids, so the snatch oughtta be nice and tite.



Fukkin Feds... Where u hidin all your gears?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> So no one else has ever considered the health risks of the always on approach?


 

there are none. none whatsoever. unless you're a jew :


----------



## Saney (Sep 10, 2010)

Well Last night I had my first experience with Night Sweats. I woke up and it felt like my body was suffocating. I threw the sheet off me and was covered in sweat.. head to toe... I had to flip the pillow cause it was fucking drenched..

And the shitty part was, i was fucking freezing my balls off.. 

I NEED TO INJECT MORE NIGGER TREN!!!!! Maybe 375mgs?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2010)

just be careful it's not tren for jews . .  the sides are hideous . .  look at Josh!


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Well, i was smoking some homemade ice that i concocted from my Bronkaid and i swear to fucking gawd i saw an agent get out of the dark blue impala doing a moonwalk. Then the driver of the crown vic got out and he looked EXACTLY like the agent from the Matrix. They both looked at each other and then pointed at me. Im really nervous about all of this. When i got back in, there was a bottle of plant sterols on my pillow. This is getting too fucking weird.


 
Was the blue Impala rollin on some Daytons from Ebay?


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 10, 2010)

Is it me or is sugar free Rockstar the best beverage out there? They must put something in this because I think I'm addicted to it. Wish I could buy this shit by the pallet.

Hmm...maybe I'll tool around the internets and find some coupons for this... score!!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Thats the effin worst. To be drenched and yet youre freezing your balls off because the AC is on blast.
> 
> Well...That tren finally kicked in. You wont be sleeping much now.



and that's only at 300mgs.. I was thinking of running 375 tonight.. What should I do? Up my dose or play it safe and be fat forever??


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 10, 2010)

I used to be all over the blue can Monsters but now I've got a hard on for the Rockstar. $6.49 a 4 pack at the supermarket. 

The trick is to bang up the box, maybe scratch up the cans and then complain. The store manager will knock off 50-75 cents or so because they're dented up. Score!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 10, 2010)

And there's the rub.  What's a moderate dose?  Surely not enough to do what we're looking for.  Moderate doses for a lifetime are fine, but the doses guys like us want to use just aren't good for the heart to constantly run.  Lipids can take a serious hit from a normal cycle and when you come off and run ancillary supps you're good to go.

If you never give your body a break though, you're kinda asking for trouble.  I know I had a cholesterol test done once toward the end of a pulse and my levels were all kinds of fucked up.  That was using two compounds dosing 3 times a week with moderate dosing.  Since my total cholesterol had been under 150 before that it was a wake up call.  If you have any heart issues in your family, you need to be a little extra mindful.  

I'm not trying to catch a heart attack or anything so I opt for cycles instead of balls to the wall anything goes programs where you take whatever sounds fun and never come off.  I know not all you you do things that way, but it happens.  At least get your lipids checked here and there.



Richard Gears said:


> Doctors prescribe TRT everyday.
> 
> 
> Unless they're in direct contradiction of their hippocratic oath?
> ...


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 10, 2010)

See, you'll get the hang of it. 

Oh shit, I gotta check my fat Ebay account now.... I think someone won the auction of my expired DHEA bottle. Score!!!


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 10, 2010)

shiiit, my total cholestoral was under 150 three weeks into my last superdrol run......hdl 0, ldl 149 baby. Thats the shit right there!  I even got the doc to take ten percent off the labwork cuz i realized i met him at a gangbang where we facialed this chick that my buddy paid to be there.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 10, 2010)

Point taken.  Personally, I enjoy life and wanna stick around a while.  Nothing's guaranteed, but odds are a lot better if you take care of yourself.  There are risks with anabolics but it's smart to minimize them.  My two cents.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 10, 2010)

said The Situation


----------



## Tesla (Sep 10, 2010)

Any u kniggz snore?......My Ex spent the night Wed. and Thurs. night and said I snored a little on Wed. and then loud like a bear last night...I was real tired and boozed up last night, so that probably contributed..wtf??...no one ever told me that before.......Do I need to get one of those Breathe-Easy strips or sum10 like Jerry Rice used to wear?

Maybe a new set of pillows or sum10???

Answer me DAMMMITT!!!!

How do I keep from snoring???!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 10, 2010)

Sleep in a different position. That might help.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 10, 2010)

I snore my ass off.


----------



## Movin_weight (Sep 10, 2010)

haha.... you guys crack me up. Still got josh bein the responsible one in the group.  GEARS!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 10, 2010)

The Situation said:


>




But consider scientists had debated between two possible theories of light: was it a wave or did it instead consist of a stream of tiny particles?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 10, 2010)

vortrit said:


> But consider scientists had debated between two possible theories of light: was it a wave or did it instead consist of a stream of tiny particles?


----------



## NiagaraSmalls (Sep 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Point taken. Personally, I enjoy life and wanna stick around a while. Nothing's guaranteed, but odds are a lot better if you take care of yourself. There are risks with anabolics but it's smart to minimize them. My two cents.


 
there's no need to waste 2c needlessly . .a penny saved is a penny earnt they say . .  anyway got up bright and early to check the coin returns of all the pay phones in town. Score!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 10, 2010)

Movin_weight said:


> haha.... you guys crack me up. Still got josh bein the responsible one in the group.  GEARS!!!!



Some things never change....lol.  What's up, Kool-Aid Man?!


----------



## Movin_weight (Sep 10, 2010)

lol nothin new... still tryin to get big, whos all on this board from BN?  I recognize a few.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Yo Alfred. Sleep on your stomach. You cannot snore on your stomach...Unless youre some sort of mutant haitian/Dominican/german hybrid.
> 
> And remember, you're safe now and not in folsom. No worrys of cellmates mounting you and plowing that sweet, sweet ass.
> 
> ...


 

Aiightt knigg-knogg........I'll try it, but I hate sleeping on my stomach.......maybe I'll try my side first....


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2010)

. . feeling like shit . . all I got to look fwd to is eating & pinnin' gears . . trying to get one of my ho's to come give me head .. things could be looking up!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 10, 2010)

Movin_weight said:


> lol nothin new... still tryin to get big, whos all on this board from BN?  I recognize a few.



Me, Saney if you count him for BN, Jay, Cap't. was there for a min at the end, Dayday shows up w/ personal drama now and then, CC-10 is here a little bit.  I think that's about it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Me, Saney if you count him for BN, Jay, Cap't. was there for a min at the end, Dayday shows up w/ personal drama now and then, CC-10 is here a little bit. I think that's about it.


 
yeah, I was there for Jay's HgHuP abuser . .  immediately got sexually harrassment from Josh, but nothing a few coupons didnt sort out . .

anyways, I think you forgot roids from the list


----------



## Tesla (Sep 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Me, Saney if you count him for BN, Jay, Cap't. was there for a min at the end, Dayday shows up w/ personal drama now and then, CC-10 is here a little bit. I think that's about it.


 

Hellloooo!!!!!

I was there for at least a minute or two


----------



## vortrit (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hellloooo!!!!!
> 
> I was there for at least a minute or two


 
werd! Al was the original The One advocat!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry, Willie and Alphonse slipped my mind.  Roids technically still posts once a month but mostly volunteers at the retirement home.  Gonna have to start calling him grandma's boy, like the movie.


----------



## bmw (Sep 11, 2010)

no way I'm reading this whole thread.  So what's going on in here?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 11, 2010)

bmw said:


> no way I'm reading this whole thread.  So what's going on in here?








YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2010)

OMFG! I got this 30yr old milf coming over . . she told me she _HAS_ to swallow loads, and generally squirts all over the place! I just pinned sum gears and dropped 2ml of 'C" . . god bless internet slurts! 


 . . fk . . nearly forgot to mention she's coming over dressed in school girls uniform with pigtails!!!!

:lhjo:


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 11, 2010)

^^^Pull down the shower curtain


----------



## Saney (Sep 11, 2010)

Pinned my Gears last night.. Didn't raise the dose to 375 cause I think for my first cycle i'll just chill at 300.

But next cycle is gonna be crazy!!! Much more evolved. Higher doses, Test Ace/Tren Ace combo to start off the slow E cycle, then SMASH!!!!!!!!

But i just fucked the gf and it was nice.. I'm workin on my 3sum still... If i can pull that off then i'll know whats its like to be such a Pimp like Josh on his gangbang weekends


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2010)

I just APd that Milf . . she was true to her word . . goddam squirted all over the joint . . damn you airbrushed pictures! . . anyway, not going to complain . . the strangest thing is she offered to come back and clean my house .


----------



## Saney (Sep 11, 2010)

Pfg!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 11, 2010)

I need more fucking gearz!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 11, 2010)

Those both look fine, Dick


Saney would be so proud if I AP this Milf that's taking me to a BBQ tonight......that would be 2 Saney-esque style ho's plus my ex to make 3 that I've destroyed in 1 week.......could I be approaching Josh's Elite AP status

The one tonight is real cute Brunette, but probably not big enough to claim Saney-status................


My Ex said I blew a massive load on her face Thurs. night.....I couldn't tell cuz it was dark....I usually don't blow huge loads, but when she came outta the bathroom after cleaning up she said it was huge......maybe the HCG??...Fuck I don't know.......just dropped 2'5 ml liquid "C" for da ho tonight.....Also gonna go pick up some Cough syrup with Codeine from the Pharmacy after I SFW


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Sep 11, 2010)

got them cheeseburger nuts


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice work ferras.  To get body shots I've always complimented their eyes.  Then I'll say I always notice eyes first, then curves.  Once they know that they'll usually say oh I've got those, and offer pics.  That way you see what she's got w/o seeming doggish.


----------



## Saney (Sep 11, 2010)

Werd! Those two girls look delish! I'd smash for sure.. Can you say Motor Boat? 

And i'm always proud of my Uncle Al, he's always on the move and AP'ing some nice ho's.. some a little heavier than others, but thats all good.. Fat ones usually suck better 

I'm heading over my mother's house today for some Blueberry Pie.. Didn't have any night sweats last night... Maybe I should up my Tren Dose... hmmm...

Anyhow, on my way to my mother's, i'll stop at Burger king and pick up the 2 for 4$ Whopper Deals.. I'll be thinking of Geared Jesus the entire time <3


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> She probably pissed all over the place. Incontinent skank trying to pull a fast one by calling herself a squirter. id of Roid raged and mopped the fuckin piss up with the shamwows i bought from josh.



Thats what the shower curtain is for, Pertects the mattress from squirters.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> How much HCG you using? I drop mega doses. nuts look like theyre as low as my johnson is. I havent seen that in a while.


 

500iu E3D..........been doing that for about a month......might cut that dose in 1/2 for the next 4 weeks til cycles end...

Fuck it......I like the way it feels at 1500iu/wk. so I'll stick with that dose


----------



## Saney (Sep 11, 2010)

Where can I buy some of that liquid shit so i can mix with my HCG and make it last for a few injections?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 11, 2010)

bmw said:


> no way I'm reading this whole thread.  So what's going on in here?



Whole bunch of random steroid fags up in here.  Bunch of useless facts, stories, and hate towards Mailman that are jacked up. Some call this place paradise


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 11, 2010)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video



 this sums its all up.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 11, 2010)

Just took a swig of Codeine Sizzurp chased with sum Capp and Coke.......ready for da pool kniggs.......92 today


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 11, 2010)

Sup salad tossin junkies!  Welp, looks like it's back on with the gilf for now.  Still gnna try to plow this other milfie if I can.  In the meantime, I need my goddamn gears!  

Anyone think hcg is worth it if ur cruzin b/w cycles anyhoo?  I mean, it's not like I have to worry about low test after cummn off.  

FAMGD!


----------



## Saney (Sep 11, 2010)

SFChest today. I am still getting my strength back.. not where I was.. but getting there.

the veins are really showing alot better now.. TREN GEARS

and Richard, PFG = Pinn Fucking Gearz!


----------



## NiagaraSmalls (Sep 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup salad tossin junkies! Welp, looks like it's back on with the gilf for now. Still gnna try to plow this other milfie if I can. In the meantime, I need my goddamn gears!
> 
> Anyone think hcg is worth it if ur cruzin b/w cycles anyhoo? I mean, it's not like I have to worry about low test after cummn off.
> 
> FAMGD!


 
when the Gilf comes over for AP, knock her the fk out and syphon gas from her tank. Then steal her rims and sell them on eBay . . blame it on those puerto ricans . . neighbourhood gone downhill since they moved in


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 11, 2010)

I swore it stood for pretty fucking gay.



Dark Saney said:


> SFChest today. I am still getting my strength back.. not where I was.. but getting there.
> 
> the veins are really showing alot better now.. TREN GEARS
> 
> and Richard, PFG = Pinn Fucking Gearz!


----------



## independent (Sep 11, 2010)

Whats up gents.  Glad to see some pussy pounding going down.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats up gents. Glad to see some pussy pounding going down.


 
not much Moe . . I pinned my glute last night with that sus450 . . smooth going in and no pain todays . . shit is g2g!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 11, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> not much Moe . . I pinned my glute last night with that sus450 . . smooth going in and no pain todays . . shit is g2g!


 
Glutes are my least fav now........I just pinned my left glute.....no pain at all, just bleed a little too much from all the scar tissue I think.......I'm gonna axe the glutes and just go Delts, quads, and Tris


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Glutes are my least fav now........I just pinned my left glute.....no pain at all, just bleed a little too much from all the scar tissue I think.......I'm gonna axe the glutes and just go Delts, quads, and Tris


 

werd . . I been pinnin' just delts now for 20 weeks . . nice to know the glutes are another painless option, hurt like fk with the sus250

. . . when you pin your tris, give me a call so I can hear you cry


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats up gents. Glad to see some pussy pounding going down.


 did u get your ass cornholed in jail after the bust


----------



## independent (Sep 11, 2010)

The Situation said:


> did u get your ass cornholed in jail after the bust



Yes.  Thats why I havent been online much, between all the butt sex and having to share a computer with a bunch of niggers I have been busy.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Yes. Thats why I havent been online much, between all the butt sex and having to share a computer with a bunch of niggers I have been busy.


 so what your saying is u have to now use depends adult diapers


----------



## Tesla (Sep 11, 2010)

Damn.....couldn't pull the hat-trick for the week......Her Son called and was complaining about something so she had to leave....had her on the couch heavy petting and shit and then damm Son C-Blocked me

I'll pound it later this week, but I wanted the hat-trick.......


----------



## vortrit (Sep 11, 2010)

The Situation said:


> so what your saying is u have to now use depends adult diapers



lawl.


----------



## bmw (Sep 12, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Whole bunch of random steroid fags up in here.  Bunch of useless facts, stories, and hate towards Mailman that are jacked up. Some call this place paradise



sounds like my kinda place.


----------



## bmw (Sep 12, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Yes.  Thats why I havent been online much, between all the butt sex and having to share a computer with a bunch of niggers I have been busy.



you been getting gang raped by big black cawks bor?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2010)

bmw said:


> sounds like my kinda place.


 
 . .  there's a few unjerked anus-whisperers around these parts


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 12, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I think im in love. That is all. Good day









No its just those dopamine agonists GYCH!!


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 12, 2010)

Some say they once saw The Capt'n and he was beautiful..


----------



## Saney (Sep 12, 2010)

Early morning AP... Now about to smash some grubb'age.. maybe i'll PFG sooner than usually.. i need to use the Gears up.. They expire in like 2 months or sum10.. how gay is that?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 12, 2010)

It's like Christmas morning when you're 12........

Opening weekend in the NFL!!!!!!!

Go COWBOYS...........Crush The Deadskins.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 12, 2010)

w3rd!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> It's like Christmas morning when you're 12........
> 
> Opening weekend in the NFL!!!!!!!
> 
> Go COWBOYS...........Crush The Deadskins.



Go Steelers!  Real men don't need cheerleaders.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 12, 2010)

Chris Johnson doing what a #1 pick should do.......


----------



## Saney (Sep 12, 2010)

thats one ugly nigger


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 12, 2010)

Rashard Mendenhall gets it DONE in OT!!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 12, 2010)

I got Chris Johnson and Arian Foster in my Fantasy league.......Eat that shit MF'ers.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 12, 2010)

Played P. Manning, Ochocinco, Sants D, etc.  Yeah, I'm mopping up in a money league.  Too bad errbody was scared of me winning again or we coulda done a CT league.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 12, 2010)

NiagaraSmalls said:


> when the Gilf comes over for AP, knock her the fk out and syphon gas from her tank. Then steal her rims and sell them on eBay . . blame it on those puerto ricans . . neighbourhood gone downhill since they moved in


 
Methinks this be the Cap'n 4sure.  We don't got no Puerto Ricans up in here in Bama.  Just a lot of neegros and a fuckload of Mexicans.  The word "neighbourhood" and the lack of knowledge of N.American immigration patterns leads me to believe this be the Cap'n posting under influence!

Anyhoo, Josh deserves this shit for being fat and pushin placebos!  

Gears!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 12, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Played P. Manning, Ochocinco, Sants D, etc. Yeah, I'm mopping up in a money league. Too bad errbody was scared of me winning again or we coulda done a CT league.


 

I'd be beatin' yo ass with just CJ and Foster........yeah...errybody is scared of Josh's Fantasy expert mind.


----------



## Saney (Sep 12, 2010)

Yea, I think Josh is totally "Paying" himself attention since nobody cares about his fag ass Placebo Trash... At least he's loved <3


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'd be beatin' yo ass with just CJ and Foster........yeah...errybody is scared of Josh's Fantasy expert mind.




i did ask if you guys wanted to do a league and no one wanted to.  I seem to remember winning a championship yr before last.  Dubs won the next yr....Alphonse has none that I can recall


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 12, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Yea, I think Josh is totally "Paying" himself attention since nobody cares about his fag ass Placebo Trash... At least he's loved <3



Sorry, I thought you were using a placebo North Korean ph in your birdshot cycle.  Load up a shitload of shot in the shell and hope something hits.  Great plan for a first cycle.  Axe anyone.


----------



## Saney (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL

Testosterone Enanthate and Trenbolone Enanthate, Tbol, and Super-DMZ.. that comes from North Korea? 

Or are you shooting me the Chewbacca Defense?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 12, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> LOL
> 
> Testosterone Enanthate and Trenbolone Enanthate, Tbol, and Super-DMZ.. that comes from North Korea?
> 
> Or are you shooting me the Chewbacca Defense?



It was a play on words w/ the DMZ thing.  I'm pretty sure it was over your head.  Look into the Korean War and you'll get it.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 12, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> thats one ugly nigger


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 12, 2010)

BTW, how ironic is it for a dem to be named "Arian"?  Might as well name a white guy Negroh or something.


----------



## Saney (Sep 12, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> It was a play on words w/ the DMZ thing.  I'm pretty sure it was over your head.  Look into the Korean War and you'll get it.



PFG or STFU


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> It was a play on words w/ the DMZ thing. I'm pretty sure it was over your head. Look into the Korean War and you'll get it.


 
 Josh is our intellectual superior


----------



## Saney (Sep 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Josh is our intellectual superior



Not until he PFG!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Josh is our intellectual superior


Saney's for sure.  Cap't, you're not dumb.....just Australian.  That's punishment enough.

For saney's sake, The DMZ is the Demilitarized Zone that separates North and South Korea at the 38th Parallel.  That's that connection to the ph (placebo right?) that you're using as part of your catch all cycle.  You can now pretend you already knew what the DMZ was and understood the entire time why I called your placebo North Korean.  That or you can simply say "Pin gears!!!" as a standard response to pretty much anything.


----------



## Saney (Sep 12, 2010)

The Super DMZ was given to me for FREE (Josh Style) so why not use it? I know it won't hurt.. I know its not gonna take my 400lb Incline Press E-lift to 500lbs.. but i doubt it'll hurt.

And until you PFG, go snack on free samples, cash in soda cans, Vulture your way into a pre-paid Quarter Parking meter, Sell expired Transdermal DHEA, Brag about your huge savings, say "This is gonna be two separate orders" so you can use the same coupon twice while you don't mind returning to the end of the line for that 2.75$ you'll save...

so GTFO you fat NOT BIG, non Pic posting, flabby chest havin, 20 years past your prime, Placebo abusing/hoarding, "Omg my Paypal balance is so Positive!"


Don't make me call you out and fly down to your gay fucking queer Kansas fag land and whip your ass on camera... you chubby fuck! Then i'll force feed you empty Vials of Gear just to show that your lame faggot E-Lifts are but a myth..

I had some coupons and i threw them away because it reminded me of your fat, non-lean, chunky ass..  

And your mother is from North Korea bitch


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2010)

<crickets>


----------



## Saney (Sep 12, 2010)

x2


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 12, 2010)

__


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Sep 12, 2010)

sup kniggs?  no AP stories?  

GEARS!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 12, 2010)

How does one even begin to respond to that kind of post?  I've been outta grade school too long to remember.  I think it involved rubber and glue but who's to say for sure?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 12, 2010)

Where's Alphonse to take the abuse for his inept 'Boys???  Wade is getting fired at half time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> sup kniggs? no AP stories?
> 
> GEARS!


 
 . . or LHJO stories either for that matter . .  I'm getting dissillusioned with these net whores


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . . or LHJO stories either for that matter . .



ah-HA!  Finally something I can share with the CT. 

Lemme fireup the ole incognito browsing so no one can find the evidence...


...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . . or LHJO stories either for that matter . .  I'm getting dissillusioned with these net whores



BEEN jaded about them for a good while, but still scam on them for ass.  

Cowboys fucked themselves tonight.  Where's Al and CC???!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2010)

this last ho has these professional photos done . .  fkg airbrushed man! . . but when you're barred up on C and she's begging to swallow . . what's a crusty old seadog to do?

btw, good to see that placebo-abuser SilentBob around the traps  . . . if you ask nicely josh he might flick some coupons your way


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 12, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Where's Al and CC???!



Crying into some warm merlot?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 12, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Crying into some warm merlot?


 
Headband and Codeine Siizzurp has me all good


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> this last ho has these professional photos done . .  fkg airbrushed man! . . but when you're barred up on C and she's begging to swallow . . what's a crusty old seadog to do?
> 
> btw, good to see that placebo-abuser SilentBob around the traps  . . . if you ask nicely josh he might flick some coupons your way



I can relate big time.  Couple yrs. ago I ran up on this 20 yr old local in yahoo chat.  Cute as hell in the pics and said I looked a lot like some older guy she had a crush on yrs ago.  So she cooked up this twisted fantasy of us fucking and role playing like I was him, finally hitting it.

I thought what the hell, I'm down for it, so my ass hows up.  She's still hitable but NOWHERE near as hot as in the pics.  Same grl but just looked like a way hungover version of her or something.  i went ahead and tagged it and it was good stuff, but still felt a bit hoodwinked by the pics.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 12, 2010)

__


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Quick Question for you POF veterans
> 
> When a braud puts in her profile "if you hit me up asking for sex, go fish. cause im not that kinda girl"
> 
> ...


 
some of these chicks are FOS, they're on a whoring site yet trying to be respectable . . thats like Josh and going to the synagogue to dip his foreskin in a pork-pie . .

 . . although others use it as a screening purposes . . if they say 'will suck your dick within 30 seconds', every Mexican and his cousins gonna be dropping winks and msgs . . but that is exactly what they'll be doing when they meet you 

 . .


----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2010)

Poor Richard... May God help you and ur Jerked'ness


----------



## Tesla (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't fuckin' stop eating lately.......don't know if it's cuz I upped my blend dose or what.......but I was eating like every half hour yesterday......all good shit like Cottage cheese, natty PB, strawberries, bananas, leftover Salmon and chicken, oatmeal.......but I ate all fuckin' day the last 2 days.......

Gonna go Extremely Low-Carb and Low Fat for the next week or two and lengthen my bike ride ED for extra roadmapp'd'ness........

Just Salmon, Tuna and Chicken and Salads........


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> She probably pissed all over the place. Incontinent skank trying to pull a fast one by calling herself a squirter. id of Roid raged and mopped the fuckin piss up with the shamwows i bought from josh.


 
Word, I had a squirter before. At first it was oooh cool. Then the next couple times it got annoying. I hated that warm feeling shoot up at me or drop down my leg when I was hittin it from behind. It grossed me out cause I knew it was piss. I had to stop seeing her.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> opinions on late 30's milfage from pof? im trying to get some body shots without seeming like a rabid dog.


 
Ehhh, she's fucking flat chested as shit.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Quick Question for you POF veterans
> 
> When a braud puts in her profile "if you hit me up asking for sex, go fish. cause im not that kinda girl"
> 
> ...


 
Means they've put out plllllenty on first dates and are kidding themselves thinking they're done with their whorish ways. But warm them up nicely and you'll get blown or AP anyway.

GICH


----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2010)

I only plan on Dieting when i start my cruise... there's no way i can stop eating while on this shit... its impossible


----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2010)

I's gots some free Gear headed my way (i'm so lucky like Josh, but he gets free samples of roast pork), I'll never be able to PCT with all the garbage i have.. it's pathetic.. Maybe I should trade some Gears for Josh's Beta-Alanine... hmmm, would that be a good idea?

Anyhow, I recently slammed a Philly Cheese Steak Crepe.. bitch was good! Then I got home, Pooped, RHJO, now about to SFW!!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 13, 2010)

I find it hard to believe u gettin' free gears.........Why is this??

U Bone-slurpin' sum sources or Mods or sum10. 

Seriously, I know ur my Neph and all so no disrespect........but why U gettin' free gear and your Unky Al isn't is beyond me.


----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2010)

Cause I suck a good penis


----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2010)

And believe me, i'm getting Moar Free Gear..


----------



## Tesla (Sep 13, 2010)

PM me .... I need sum Test for a cruise.... Fuck PCT


----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2010)

lol, i'd really like to get rid of some of this Test E... so much


----------



## Tesla (Sep 13, 2010)

Well u know my E-Mail, Neph.......Let's take care of Bidness


----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2010)

WeRD!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2010)

PFG!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 13, 2010)

WTF is this, pride week up in this bear cave???  Bunch of Bob Paris wannabes in these parts.


----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> WTF is this, pride week up in this bear cave???  Bunch of Bob Paris wannabes in these parts.



Who the fuck are you? Some flabby Not Big? Take your ass back to Pass-Over Land and Sell your Placebos


----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow bro, stop feaning for that nigger's tail.. she'll just give you Herpes.. JFC!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I can't fuckin' stop eating lately.......don't know if it's cuz I upped my blend dose or what.......but I was eating like every half hour yesterday......all good shit like Cottage cheese, natty PB, strawberries, bananas, leftover Salmon and chicken, oatmeal.......but I ate all fuckin' day the last 2 days.......
> 
> Gonna go Extremely Low-Carb and Low Fat for the next week or two and lengthen my bike ride ED for extra roadmapp'd'ness........
> 
> Just Salmon, Tuna and Chicken and Salads........


 
prepare for sum fkd up cravings, irritability, weakness and soreness, and you will stop shitting . .  I wouldnt low carb more than 5 days without a refeed to jump start your metabolism and for general sanity's sake . .

 . . refeeds should be 2-3 days long, tapering in length for around 400-600g, 400-500g, 300-350g of carbs in each 24hr period. The first 24hrs can have a fair bit of simple carb component, then move onto clean complex carbs.

It's actually hard to fit all those carbs in, and keep it clean. After the 1st 24hrs of refeed you will shit yourself senseless . . . after the 2nd 24 hrs you will feel full, pumped and lean.

GICH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2010)

fuck sten are the shizz! they loaded me up on so much free shit it's unbelievable!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> fuck sten are the shizz! they loaded me up on so much free shit it's unbelievable!


 
What did u get, knigg?........I've gotten a couple T-shirts and extra product from shipping fuck-ups.......

'Bout time for a Sten "buy one get two" sale I would say......Gonna load up on Clen and T3........pretty stocked on "C" right now

Fuck, my thyroid is prolly torched......I've been on T3(50 mcg/day) ever since I started this cycle 6-1/2 weeks ago.......doin' 100mcg Clen ED as well...with 1 week breaks on the Clen every 3 weeks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> What did u get, knigg?........I've gotten a couple T-shirts and extra product from shipping fuck-ups.......
> 
> 'Bout time for a Sten "buy one get two" sale I would say......Gonna load up on Clen and T3........pretty stocked on "C" right now
> 
> Fuck, my thyroid is prolly torched......I've been on T3(50 mcg/day) ever since I started this cycle 6-1/2 weeks ago.......doin' 100mcg Clen ED as well...with 1 week breaks on the Clen every 3 weeks.


 
I got t-shirts coming out my arsehole . . lol, I did wear one to the gym once, and some guy said "is that where you get your steroids?" . . In a rage I threw the 400lb BB I was squating at his head and started screaming "you ever heard of Beta-alanine bitch??!!! . . he hadnt so I gave him a few coupons . .

I brought C, clomid and aromasin, all of which were half-price BOGO and they threw in extras of each . . 


. . I dont think your thyroid will be torched . . 25mcg is the natural production level . . I run my shit at 100mcg so I reckon you'll be fine knigg 

. . Im off for bloods today estrodiols, total and free test, cholesterol, thyroid, DHT, SHGB . . . lets see what a 22week abuser comes up with


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> prepare for sum fkd up cravings, irritability, weakness and soreness, and you will stop shitting . . I wouldnt low carb more than 5 days without a refeed to jump start your metabolism and for general sanity's sake . .
> 
> . . refeeds should be 2-3 days long, tapering in length for around 400-600g, 400-500g, 300-350g of carbs in each 24hr period. The first 24hrs can have a fair bit of simple carb component, then move onto clean complex carbs.
> 
> ...


also have his vaginosis checked


----------



## independent (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone here see that UncleZ' has a domestic line?  Kinda sounds like a good way to order and avoid customs.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 13, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Anyone here see that UncleZ' has a domestic line? Kinda sounds like a good way to order and avoid customs.


  still in fear of the dea they cornholed u good but u didn't narc my knigglet ..


----------



## independent (Sep 13, 2010)

The Situation said:


> still in fear of the dea they cornholed u good but u didn't narc my knigglet ..



Well I figure since its domestic I could have it shipped to my jail cell and share it with Leroy.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 13, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Well I figure since its domestic I could have it shipped to my jail cell and share it with Leroy.


 don't forget that booster shot in the asshole by a guy named molly


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 13, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>


 wake the fuck up poop staber


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Word, I had a squirter before. At first it was oooh cool. Then the next couple times it got annoying. I hated that warm feeling shoot up at me or drop down my leg when I was hittin it from behind. It grossed me out cause I knew it was piss. I had to stop seeing her.


 
werd, squirting is just a gimick . . Id soon get sick of cleaning that shit up all the time . . leave that to the porn scene


----------



## Tesla (Sep 13, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> werd, squirting is just a gimick . . Id soon get sick of cleaning that shit up all the time . . leave that to the porn scene


 
Supp Capp!!!!

Nice new name


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Supp Capp!!!!
> 
> Nice new name


 
werd my gear-pinnin' knigglet


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2010)

thats sum weird shit . . I need some advice from you kniggs using C for BP management . .  I about to hit the clen/cardio hard, and last time the stan-clen combo was spiking things up too much .. 

 . . so what are you dosing? 15-20mg/day?

 . .and Dick, you gonna help the Marquis out with that milk-diet business?

oh, and Gears!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 14, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> I need some advice from you kniggs using C for BP management . . I about to hit the clen/cardio hard, and last time the stan-clen combo was spiking things up too much ..
> 
> . . so what are you dosing? 15-20mg/day?


 

I average 40mg/day........I figure the Sten "c" is underdosed as most Research Chems prolly are.....so I take 1 full ml + 1/3 ml in the AM ED.......My BP is at 115/65 now.........Was averaging 160/90+ about 6 mos. ago........I think the Mountain Biking ED has helped lower it as well, plus sodium maintenance.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I average 40mg/day........I figure the Sten "c" is underdosed as most Research Chems prolly are.....so I take 1 full ml + 1/3 ml in the AM ED.......My BP is at 115/65 now.........Was averaging 160/90+ about 6 mos. ago........I think the Mountain Biking ED has helped lower it as well, plus sodium maintenance.......


 
do you get headache from all that C? what about permanent wood factor? Interfer with doing your job?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i dunno cap. just drink the damn milk. As long as youre not goin over cals for the day, its all good.
> 
> Pony...is this the bike that you go riding around in?


 
jfc no wonder pony is so lean!!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i dunno cap. just drink the damn milk. As long as youre not goin over cals for the day, its all good.
> 
> Pony...is this the bike that you go riding around in?


 



Werd!!!!  



...and Capp......."C" wood for me comes with stimulation, unlike "V"......so no prob. with constant wood, and I'm ready for poundage at any moment, which is another nice plus


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 14, 2010)

Sup stabbers!  Just ordered me three bottles of sus325.  That's a good fukkin deal at 3.25g for $58.  Can't w8 for my goddam gears to get here so I can start pinnin again! Meantime, can't AP till sat night.  It's willa been 2 weeks by then.  Gonna jerk meself into obvlivion if the gilf don't get back up in here soon!


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Sep 14, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Can't w8 for my goddam gears to get here


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Sep 14, 2010)

The Situation said:


> still in fear of the dea they cornholed u good but u didn't narc my knigglet ..


 
We intercepted a package of vibrating ass plugs that were addressed to you, Mr. Sitch.
AKA _Juan Vicente Fernando III_

Hidden Within those ass plugs were ampules of anabolics. Do you mind explaining yourself?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 14, 2010)

He wasn't gonna pin the gears.  He was just gonna used them to lubricate his asshole for the anal plugs.  Seriously!


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Sep 14, 2010)

> He wasn't gonna pin the gears. He was just gonna used them to lubricate his asshole for the anal plugs. Seriously!


 
We figured as such. Being that he is such an unjerked and small Guatamalan/Filipino/Israeli hybrid. No one of his stature and nationality would ever use anabolics.

Either way, the assplugs will remain in detention until claimed. If he wishes to reclaim said Anal stimulators and Anabolics, he will have to come down to our office and fill out a form. This will never happen because being of Israeli descent, he wont spring for the gas money to get here.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 14, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> werd my gear-pinnin' knigglet


 you stole gronies ..Wp's socket puppet picture capt


----------



## Saney (Sep 14, 2010)

i need more fucking....



GEARS!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 14, 2010)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> We intercepted a package of vibrating ass plugs that were addressed to you, Mr. Sitch.
> AKA _Juan Vicente Fernando III_
> 
> Hidden Within those ass plugs were ampules of anabolics. Do you mind explaining yourself?


 i take my gear inter-anally


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 14, 2010)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> We figured as such. Being that he is such an unjerked and small Guatamalan/Filipino/Israeli hybrid. No one of his stature and nationality would ever use anabolics.
> 
> Either way, the assplugs will remain in detention until claimed. If he wishes to reclaim said Anal stimulators and Anabolics, he will have to come down to our office and fill out a form. This will never happen because being of Israeli descent, he wont spring for the gas money to get here.


 i'm jerked and tan no jew here
you fithy sand nigger


----------



## Tesla (Sep 14, 2010)

For ole times sake............







YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i always LOL @ "calm down, blackface"
> 
> "Hey!...its blackfeet muthafucka"
> 
> ...


 do tel my knigglet


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 15, 2010)

About to SFBack.  Five days into PCT and feeling good.  Did 100 mg. of toremifene for the first three days, 60 mg from there.  Plenty horny, popping wood on a reasonable basis, LHJO three nights in a row, so that's a good sign when in PCT.  We'll see if any strength is lost.  Still look the same as I did on cycle.  This one was pretty damn long so I'm happy response has been so good thus far.  Toremifene is good shit.  Happen to be doin ketotifen this week too and that's known to assist with tnf levels, good while in PCT.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I peed in your coffee btw


 really


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 15, 2010)

jesus is always fuckin up shit, except my wet dreams:




YouTube Video


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 15, 2010)

Mj and lionel, what else do you need?


----------



## Saney (Sep 15, 2010)

richard gears said:


> Mcgilf @ his teaching gig, insulting a negress-like indian chick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao! Lol omfg lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 15, 2010)

__


----------



## bmw (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 15, 2010)

bmw said:


>


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 15, 2010)

bmw said:


>


 
 bmw  make a good prision bitch.I would turn my pocket inside out and make him walk with me were ever I go


----------



## bmw (Sep 15, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> bmw  make a good prision bitch.I would turn my pocket inside out and make him walk with me were ever I go



you're  a funny little kid aren't ya?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 16, 2010)

Workout went well.  Same weight as last one, added 2 or 3 reps per set though.  Is it anathema to drink in PCT?  Hope not cuz I'm sippin on a dee-licious drank right now.  6 oz. diet cream soda, 1.5 oz. of double chocolate vodka=damn tasty.  Rented Date Night to watch tomorrow.  It looks funny as hell.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 16, 2010)

supp moon crickets? well there is a benefit to gastro . . leaness!  . .living off milk, whey and fish oil for 3 days . . .  so now like notBig, but it seems to be the acceptable norm around there er parts 


 . . .  GICH!


----------



## Saney (Sep 16, 2010)

Just fucking smashed Greg.. I mean GiGi.. his arse was SOOO Uber Tight...


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 16, 2010)

She might as well post up a few bombs pics on her FB wall. They're practically hanging out in a couple of them.


----------



## Saney (Sep 16, 2010)

lol Werd!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 16, 2010)

I gotta send you that new video!


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 16, 2010)

Cut my finger trying to clip some coupons today. Damnit!

Good thing I still have those Band Aids I stole from the nurse's office back in the 7th grade.


----------



## bmw (Sep 16, 2010)

emo^^


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 16, 2010)

bmw said:


> emo^^



I once saw a pic of him sportin' some skinny jeans.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> YouTube Video



Shoulda done Bitches Ain't Shit.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> who the fuck is this faggot noob bmw?


 he's tryin to be down my nigga


----------



## MyK (Sep 16, 2010)

The Situation said:


> __


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


>


  exactly


----------



## Saney (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


>


 how that dmz placebo


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 16, 2010)

So that's what the rest of Sitch's coffee emoticon looks like.  GYCH!


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> who the fuck is this faggot noob bmw?


 
A cheese eating dick in the booty queer


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> So that's what the rest of Sitch's coffee emoticon looks like. GYCH!


 





​







*------------------------------------------------------

Through early morning fog I see
visions of the things to be
the pains that are withheld for me
I realize and I can see...

[REFRAIN]:

that suicide is painless
It brings on many changes
and I can take or leave it if I please.

I try to find a way to make
all our little joys relate
without that ever-present hate
but now I know that it's too late, and...

[REFRAIN]

The game of life is hard to play
I'm gonna lose it anyway
The losing card I'll someday lay
so this is all I have to say.

[REFRAIN]

The only way to win is cheat
And lay it down before I'm beat
and to another give my seat
for that's the only painless feat.

[REFRAIN]

The sword of time will pierce our skins
It doesn't hurt when it begins
But as it works its way on in
The pain grows stronger...watch it grin, but...

[REFRAIN]

A brave man once requested me
to answer questions that are key
is it to be or not to be
and I replied 'oh why ask me?'

[REFRAIN]

'Cause suicide is painless
it brings on many changes
and I can take or leave it if I please.

...and you can do the same thing if you choose*


----------



## vortrit (Sep 16, 2010)

Please turn the music down!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Please turn the music down!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 16, 2010)

Tall glass of Chardonnay, Rip of Headband   , Codeine sizzurp, Toasted Crumb Tilapia Fillets on da Q, Baby Mixed green salad with chicken breast cubes, Sunflower Kernels, Grape Tomatoes, strawberries.......


----------



## Saney (Sep 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:
			
		

> Tall glass of Chardonnay, Rip of Headband   , Codeine sizzurp, Toasted Crumb Tilapia Fillets on da Q, Baby Mixed green salad with chicken breast cubes, Sunflower Kernels, Grape Tomatoes, strawberries.......




So Jelly I am


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lmao
> 
> is that harvey keitel?


 don't know but thats the way i like my coffee


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 16, 2010)

The Situation said:


> don't know but thats the way i like my coffee



"You ain't got no problems, Jules.  Chill them niggas out.  I'm sendin' the Wolf, who will be there directly." - Marcellus Wallace


----------



## vortrit (Sep 16, 2010)

The Situation said:


> don't know but thats the way i like my coffee



With extra semen.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2010)

vortrit said:


> With extra semen.


 In your mom's gonch


----------



## vortrit (Sep 16, 2010)

The Situation said:


> In your mom's gonch



Only if you share my mom's gonch juice with me.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 17, 2010)

Got my two new vials of melanotan 2 plus they finally gave my ass a t shirt.  Better looking than I expected.  Wore it to the gym tonight for chest day.  It'll be one of my regular gym shirts I think.  Best one is something I got when I ordered a shitload of Substance WPI protein back in the day.  One the front it has a small "Substance WPI " thing in the corner.  On the back in this erratic looking large font, it says "Substance Abuser".

Does the Jim T guy at Sten ever get pissy w/ anyone?  He wrote to say my pkg was on the way, a good 5 days after I placed the order so i wrote back asking what happened to the old policy of shipping out within 72 hrs?  He wrote back pissy as hell like "I hope you're joking.  If you're not, I'd rather not do business anymore and can refund your order" etc.  Lighten up, chief...lol.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Got my two new vials of melanotan 2 plus they finally gave my ass a t shirt.  Better looking than I expected.  Wore it to the gym tonight for chest day.  It'll be one of my regular gym shirts I think.  Best one is something I got when I ordered a shitload of Substance WPI protein back in the day.  One the front it has a small "Substance WPI " thing in the corner.  On the back in this erratic looking large font, it says "Substance Abuser".
> 
> Does the Jim T guy at Sten ever get pissy w/ anyone?  He wrote to say my pkg was on the way, a good 5 days after I placed the order so i wrote back asking what happened to the old policy of shipping out within 72 hrs?  He wrote back pissy as hell like "I hope you're joking.  If you're not, I'd rather not do business anymore and can refund your order" etc.  Lighten up, chief...lol.



Free t-shirt! Score!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 17, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Free t-shirt! Score!



Don't worry, I put in a request to get you one, too.  Long sleeve version.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Don't worry, I put in a request to get you one, too.  Long sleeve version.



Thanks. Just have them email it to me.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 17, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Thanks. Just have them email it to me.



Done.  Look for a large file attachment.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Done.  Look for a large file attachment.



I found a large attachment, but it wasn't in file form.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 17, 2010)

supp ma porch monkey knigglets?  . .  this pinnin' E5D is the shit! More test! More often!  . . LHJO before work is a great treat, I wipe my dick on my own curtains goddamit! 


Gears? 


Gears


----------



## Saney (Sep 17, 2010)

yo, i'll never do Bronkaid again while abusing... my fucking heart was pounding even up till this morning.. I took some Trazzy's, Aspirin, C, nothing would help.. i thought i was gonna die and honestly, was a little scared..

but i feel much better now.. and for some reason, i started feeling like i had a major chest cold or sum10... is that the Tren Cough?


----------



## Saney (Sep 17, 2010)

shit.. i took the bronkaid at 12pm.. then had my shit tested at 7:30pm.. and my heart was racing until 5:30am this morning you faggot whopper bitch

and yes, i was coughing like a MF last night completely random


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 17, 2010)

bronkaid too??? wtf saney! i hate to sound like fucking niagrafag but, it is your first cycle, maybe you need to chill it out bro. End result is gonna be more like River Pheonix than Jay Cutler.


----------



## Saney (Sep 17, 2010)

The Situation said:


> how that dmz placebo



Its the SHIT! I've gained 80lbs on my favorite E-lift, the Bench Press! 400lbs for reps.. what what!


----------



## Saney (Sep 17, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> bronkaid too??? wtf saney! i hate to sound like fucking niagrafag but, it is your first cycle, maybe you need to chill it out bro. End result is gonna be more like River Pheonix than Jay Cutler.



Well i used to use Bronkaid all the time, but never while on this cycle until yesterday... i won't do it again


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

Where's my fuckin' tshirt!?


----------



## Saney (Sep 17, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Hmmm i smell a gear transaction going on.
> 
> And saney, when you send me my "shirt" id like the rest of those bronkaids.
> 
> ...



I only had like 6 pills left.. and Greg threw them away


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 17, 2010)

. .. . . . .plenty of Noobstein Jews around these here parts


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Buncha broom stick armed, medium shirt wearing chrome domed faggatronic merlot colonic, high BP having pork rind eating, BBW slaying purple dildo having, Chinky wife leaving, folsom state time doing, been working out for 20 years and still cant rock 20 inch pipe having, untanned and unjerked, non-roadmapped mother fuckers!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 17, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> bronkaid too??? wtf saney! i hate to sound like fucking niagrafag but, it is your first cycle, maybe you need to chill it out bro. End result is gonna be more like River Pheonix than Jay Cutler.



Don't hate...this is the be all, end all of all cycles broheim!  Next week he's droppin' cheques!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 17, 2010)

I had them send the t-shirt and the swat team intercepted in at the MO. border.  You should be getting a letter shortly.  BTW, Chris Hansen has just signed on to do a new show for NBC.  Title: To catch a Juicer.  This will be followed in a prime time slot by Lock Up: Extended Cycle, which will follow the cases of snagged juicers through their stay in Folsom and other prisons.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, and came up w/ a new drank.   Can of Cherry Vanilla Diet Dr Pepper w/ 1.5 shots 360 Double Chocolate vodka.  Tastes like dessert in a cup.


----------



## independent (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey whats up with stenlabs viagra, its only 25mg per ml?  Is that a normal dosage?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2010)

good ? moe


----------



## independent (Sep 17, 2010)

The Situation said:


> good ? moe



I have no idea if its good, thats why Im asking. I havent ordered yet.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 17, 2010)

Sell the remaining Bronkaid on Ebay. Score!!!



Oh I just AP a slumpbuster. 

I just couldn't refuse. Had to put the 6 vials of liquid c/v to good use. Fuck it, might as well.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Sell the remaining Bronkaid on Ebay. Score!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WTF is bronkaid.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 17, 2010)

WTF is a google?

It's ephedrine HCL.

GICH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> WTF is a google?
> 
> It's ephedrine HCL.
> 
> GICH!


 funk u thats what u is 4 my nigga fuck google


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

The Situation said:


> funk u thats what u is 4 my nigga fuck google



Step off these nuts!


----------



## independent (Sep 17, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Hey whats up with stenlabs viagra, its only 25mg per ml?  Is that a normal dosage?



Answer me DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 17, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Answer me DAMMIT!!!!!


 
WTF is a dosage? Just tip the vial and drink straight from it. That's what I do.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Step off these nuts!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> WTF is a dosage? Just tip the vial and drink straight from it. That's what I do.


 thats dangerous my knigglet


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

:shitnuggets:


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2010)

YouTube Video










one for all my knigglets


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 17, 2010)

The Situation said:


> thats dangerous my knigglet


 
Dangerous for her pussy perhaps.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Dangerous for her pussy perhaps.


 True dat my nigga


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

The Situation said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good work son.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 17, 2010)

Why am I hooked on Strawberries all the sudden .........I eat the fuckers all day........I can't get enough of 'em


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Why am I hooked on Strawberries all the sudden .........I eat the fuckers all day........I can't get enough of 'em



If you can get fresh cherries I highly recomend! They are awesome, but Strawberries are good too.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 17, 2010)

vortrit said:


> If you can get fresh cherries I highly recomend! They are awesome, but Strawberries are good too.


 

Werd!!!


.......and Grape tomatoes too.......


----------



## bmw (Sep 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> who the fuck is this faggot noob bmw?



lol @ you guys and these neg reps.  

What's wrong sweetie?  Feeling threatened?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd!!!
> 
> 
> .......and Grape tomatoes too.......



Grape tomatoes and white grapes (if on sale) too. I can't stand the purple grapes.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Answer me DAMMIT!!!!!



Standard doses are 25, 50, 100 depending on need.  Most guys like us will do 50 or more just for the hell of it.  If you're gonna bother w/ V or C, do it up!  

Plus as an insurance a higher dose is good.  There have been times where I've used an avg dose and for whatever reason you don't seem to get anything out of it.  Seems less likely to happen w/ a higher dose.  It's cheap enough w/ Sten that you can double up that way.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 18, 2010)

bmw said:


> lol @ you guys and these neg reps.
> 
> What's wrong sweetie?  Feeling threatened?



I just gave you some possitive reps. I guess it's that sweet ass of yours.


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 18, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Sell the remaining Bronkaid on Ebay. Score!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I just AP a slumpbuster.



I heard sprayherup likes to get the slugs to lay on their stomachs and rubs his flacid lovechomp on their necks whilst going on a truffle hunt down south. Once he finds a nugget the C kicks in and he pounds the old butchers chops like they're all the IM members who called him a notBIG...


----------



## vortrit (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got a raging boner.


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 18, 2010)

i hear ya!  woke up with a whale this morning....rolled over and slapped my bitch awake and screamed "Captain Ahab is Back Bitch!"  then proceeded to mercilessly harpoon her ass!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes. Raging boner. I want to do some gears and stick my hard dick into young vagina... Or whatever... I will stick my dick into whatever... What do you got?


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 18, 2010)

you got a shit hole?  cuz vortrit will stick his dick in it if you want!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 18, 2010)

> *MINI SALE- OPTION 1:*
> PICK ANY 3 RESEARCH SERUMS LISTED BELOW FOR $ 33.33
> -          MIX AND MATCH & 3 OF A KIND ARE WELCOME
> 
> ...


 

Today thru Mon. night........Think I'll go C, V, and Torem!


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 18, 2010)

hows the quality on that shit though?  ten bucks a vial is pretty ridiculous.  do you just have to triple dose errthing?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 18, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> hows the quality on that shit though? ten bucks a vial is pretty ridiculous. do you just have to triple dose errthing?


 
I drop ml/day of "C" for bp maintanence......I'll double or triple the dose if AP is a lock.........usually 2ml the morning of an AP night is my sweet spot.

Tried thier "V" a long time ago.......I remember it working pretty good about an hour before AP......


----------



## Tesla (Sep 18, 2010)

YouTube Video












Dick is BAD!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 18, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Good work son.


 I know my knigglet.. love the new picture icon


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 18, 2010)

pole smokers head to the package store on base and man that tax free booze is the shiznit


----------



## Saney (Sep 18, 2010)

Richard Gears is small, UnJerked, and Not Desirable


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 18, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I just gave you some possitive reps. I guess it's that sweet ass of yours.


 
bmw fuckin faggot in his 93 three series


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Richard Gears is small, UnJerked, and Not Desirable


 posting the placebo DMZ


----------



## Tesla (Sep 18, 2010)

Roadmap? 









Never as good as Dick, but I'm tryin' 


PFP250 is makin' me crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice'ness Uncle!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Sep 18, 2010)

bmw said:
			
		

> lol @ you guys and these neg reps.
> 
> What's wrong sweetie?  Feeling threatened?



BMW???? Big Mexican Woman?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 19, 2010)

Damn Alvin!  Nice progress.



Ponyshow said:


> Roadmap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tesla (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks knigg.....


...Sten buy 3 sale goin' on.......need sum extra Torem for pct........Torem I got from Innovative Peptides back in Feb. scares me...like it might be expired or sum10 so I'll load up on sum Sten Torem, "V", and "C"..


If the Cowpokes lose to the Bears tommorrow I want the CT to be on suicide watch for Alphonse..


----------



## vortrit (Sep 19, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> you got a shit hole?  cuz vortrit will stick his dick in it if you want!



Going to need more beer and gear for that. Really just the beer will work, but I threw in gear because it sounded cooler that way, and everyone likes it.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 19, 2010)

The Situation said:


> I know my knigglet.. love the new picture icon



Yeah, that's some of that all you can drink coffee I was telling you about.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 19, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> and mcgilf wasnt lying when he told us about all the weird shit he was saying on ambien. i cant believe how fucking retarded it makes you. its like being drunk while using sodium petathol. jfc.


 
werd . . there were concerns classified DRSE intel was gonna be spilt on fb


----------



## Tesla (Sep 19, 2010)

I had that slump-buster from a couple weeks ago sexting me earlier tonight for AP , but I passed out from all the Codeine Sizzurp and just woke up...

BTW Dick.....that's my Right arm........


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 19, 2010)

jfc! the left arm must be fkg huge!!!

  . . nice werk Al


----------



## Tesla (Sep 19, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> jfc! the left arm must be fkg huge!!!
> 
> . . nice werk Al


 

Werd!!!  LOL


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Sep 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I only had like 6 pills left.. and Greg threw them away


 

Wrong! She's secretly using them to become vascular and aesthetic so she can impress some Greasy Wop/Pakistani hybrid on her BF's page.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 19, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Thanks knigg.....
> 
> 
> ...Sten buy 3 sale goin' on.......need sum extra Torem for pct........Torem I got from Innovative Peptides back in Feb. scares me...like it might be expired or sum10 so I'll load up on sum Sten Torem, "V", and "C"..
> ...



Someone confiscate all Al's pins and other sharp object because I think the Pokes will get beaten tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> werd . . there were concerns classified DRSE intel was gonna be spilt on fb


 i need to face book amiene , lunesta make u do strange shit i when shopping and didn't know it until i got home..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> im gonna see if can get some codeine. The best shit is when the syrup has Promethazine mixed with the codeine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the dark one had a panic attack


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 19, 2010)

Sup y'all you can stop holding ya dicks for two seconds,

POF is da bomb and i owe somebody round here a fucking rep or two for suggesting it, who was it then who been chatting about POF round ere!? speak up ,i'm knee deep in clunge right now,the slugs luvs its!

R


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 19, 2010)

Someone call Alphonse and talk him down from the ledge.  Cowgirls are down already....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 19, 2010)

BTW, Chris Johnson isn't running on Steelers D for SHIT!  VY already through an INT too.  Go Steelers!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 19, 2010)

Steelers D is dominating today.  Johnson and Young are both getting tooled!


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 19, 2010)

Silverback attack!  92 now has a sack for an 11 yard loss AND a turnover!  5 turnovers today.  VY gets pulled...lol


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 19, 2010)

make that 7 turnovers....lights out!  Meanwhile, did anyone confiscate all sharps from Alphonse....?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## independent (Sep 19, 2010)

I officially feel gay now after watching Dick Gears DMZ vid.


----------



## Saney (Sep 19, 2010)

I should post up my version of the Super DMZ video.. I bet mine gets moar laughs


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Sep 19, 2010)

do it


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 19, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I officially feel gay now after watching Dick Gears DMZ vid.


 
x2 gears a fukin monster tho


----------



## Saney (Sep 19, 2010)

i was SOOO HOPING for his penis to slip out and mush the webcam... darn it!


----------



## Saney (Sep 19, 2010)

!!!








YouTube Video












YouTube - Super DMZ Results


----------



## Saney (Sep 19, 2010)

How the fuck do i post up a nigger fucking youtube video??? I copy the nigger embed code, then post it with the faggot nigger youtube thingy... God damn im is fucking nigger gay


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Sep 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> i was SOOO HOPING for his penis to slip out and mush the webcam... darn it!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 19, 2010)

Peyton's last TD all but assured me of another fantasy win.  Even if he  gets no more points tonight all I'll need tomorrow is 9 points from  saints D against the 49ers.  Pretty much a forgone conclusio


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 19, 2010)

roastchicken said:
			
		

> Sup y'all you can stop holding ya dicks for two seconds,
> 
> POF is da bomb and i owe somebody round here a fucking rep or two for suggesting it, who was it then who been chatting about POF round ere!? speak up ,i'm knee deep in clunge right now,the slugs luvs its!
> 
> R



WTF is POF?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 19, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> WTF is POF?


 
plentyoffish dating site with pic's of all the local slut's around your city


----------



## vortrit (Sep 19, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> How the fuck do i post up a nigger fucking youtube video??? I copy the nigger embed code, then post it with the faggot nigger youtube thingy... God damn im is fucking nigger gay


 
you are one hairy muscle bear Saney


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 20, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> you are one hairy muscle bear Saney



BFT likes it that way.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 20, 2010)

*Alphonse, it's not too late to switch teams...*


----------



## Tesla (Sep 20, 2010)

Awwww Heaven.........Quad shot at 4:30 AM  Frikkin' passed out last night with all the gear and accessories ready to go in the bathroom.... so better late than never


BTW......Quads OWN!!!

I basically hate delts and glutes compared to quads.........Never any pain or blood and soooo easy to do while sittin' on da shitter...


----------



## Tesla (Sep 20, 2010)

YouTube Video













"We'll never score without beards"


----------



## Kathybird (Sep 20, 2010)

I want that 10 minutes of my life back.  From both of you.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Damn, we're smooth!"


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 20, 2010)

Alphonse, I think you're gonna be trying to pin your starfish next.  It's just the next logical progression, being that you're now on the poop and pin regimen.  I bet there's no pain or anything.  Try it and report the results.


----------



## Kathybird (Sep 20, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Alphonse, I think you're gonna be trying to pin your starfish next. It's just the next logical progression, being that you're now on the poop and pin regimen. I bet there's no pain or anything. Try it and report the results.


 
He should try it in the taint.  Best of all worlds.  He can take a dump at the same time.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 20, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> He should try it in the taint.  Best of all worlds.  He can take a dump at the same time.



The taint is known to have especially good circulation so the gears would be quickly distributed to awaiting muscles.  I say take Kathy's advice.


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 20, 2010)

i tried going straight into the left testicle one time.  that ended badly......


----------



## Saney (Sep 20, 2010)

I think that "ONLY" people who actually pin Gears and workout, should be the ones giving advice..


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 20, 2010)

Agreed.  Only folks that have haphazardly used at least 5 different compounds at once should be allowed.  Oh, and the kicker is, they all have to be things you've NEVER used before.  Just throw 'em all together and hope for the best.  It'll be cool.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 20, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I want that 10 minutes of my life back. From both of you.


 
Text me a picture of those sweet sweet melons. 

BOMBS!!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 20, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Text me a picture of those sweet sweet melons.
> 
> BOMBS!!!


 


x 1,000,000


----------



## Kathybird (Sep 20, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I think that "ONLY" people who actually pin Gears and workout, should be the ones giving advice..


 
My opinion is ALWAYS relevant.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 20, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> My opinion is ALWAYS relevant.


 
I'll give you my opinion on ur Bombs if you sext me a pic


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 20, 2010)

Yo how long does it normally take yall to get your gears from Genxxlgears?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Dam that porch monkey obama  somebody need to ####### him


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 20, 2010)

My gears pseudonym is gonna be Leonidus.  Bet you anything Gerard Butler got free juice from them while training for 300.  That movie and Big Fat Greek Wedding were really that county's only shots to make it big, so they had to do something to help.  Okay, maybe Clash of the Titans, too.  Maybe even Remember the Titans, being they had all those football bigs featured.  The End.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh shit!  Finally watched the R. Gears vid.  Impressive lean/jerkedness, but I gotta say.  the gyrations and junk grabbing, pube showing was a little over the top/borderline musclebear bait.  I was informed by my sources that Saney made one too.  I'm afraid to watch that.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Saint bout to stomp the 49ers send them back to fagfransisco


----------



## Saney (Sep 20, 2010)

So yea... umm, i keep getting nose bleeds and they take hours to stop bleeding..

should I 

A. Commit suicide

B. Up my Dose of Gears (josh will never be geared)

or C. Pray to the Geared Gods for Mercy


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 20, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> So yea... umm, i keep getting nose bleeds and they take hours to stop bleeding..
> 
> should I
> 
> ...


 Ask mercy from the dark gear gods for your harry unjerkness. and workout harder


----------



## Tesla (Sep 20, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 20, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> So yea... umm, i keep getting nose bleeds and they take hours to stop bleeding..
> 
> should I
> 
> ...



Or D. Just add another compound you haven't yet used.  It will make it fun to guess which steroid caused the next side you experience.   Shit you already have test, tren, tbol, superdrol and dimethazine, that's FIVE fucking steroids stacked up!!!  LOL.  Only one you had previously used was superdrol...and that didn't go well.

Why not just start with test and give that like a month.  Then if all was well add something else that you could always cut out if it brought on sides...then maybe even add a 3rd a couple weeks later if you were feeling adventurous.  I mean, how much shit do you really need to combine for a first cycle?  

If you're getting bad nosebleeds your blood pressure is probably pretty damn high.  Mine tends to run a little high on cycle and I've done a few over the yrs.  never once have i had a nosebleed so I'm betting yours is way up there.  You should grab some Cycle Assist from CEL for the hawthorn (slower acting) and celery seed (fast acting) to get that bp down.  Also take a page from Al's playbook and start running regular Vit. C.

I give you a lot of shit but seriously way elevated bp is no joke.  It can really fuck you up if you let it get pretty high, esp. for an extended period.  Lots of health problems can result from high bp.  I would probably also drop the DMZ.  It's two diff methyls, both of which are known to be really hard on the liver and especially the lipid profile.  I think the law of diminishing returns is gonna kick in using this many compounds at once.  Dropping the DMZ will probably lower that bp and give your liver and lipids a break, without giving up much in the way of results.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True Story.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Saney is going to die, i already told him my prophecy. Im not a precog nor claim to be one but ive had these "visions" before. He's gonna croak in the sack while being drilled by GiGi's strap-on.


 and his unjerkedness will be out


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 20, 2010)

Just finished spraying up a 23 year old.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 20, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Just finished spraying up a 23 year old.



We are all very proud...


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 20, 2010)

Werd.

I love this Hoarders show. Josh will be on it one day.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 20, 2010)

Fuck........was watching football.........took a couple swigs of Codeine Sizzzurp and tall glass of Smirnoff and Gatorade........put a BBQ Chicken Calif. Pizza Kitchen in the oven and lay down on my bed for what I thought would be 5 minutes........Wake up 3 hours later to find a smoking Black Frisbee in the oven. 

Now it's Mac and Cheese with Tuna Fish cuz dats all I got to eat right now.


----------



## MDR (Sep 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fuck........was watching football.........took a couple swigs of Codeine Sizzzurp and tall glass of Smirnoff and Gatorade........put a BBQ Chicken Calif. Pizza Kitchen in the oven and lay down on my bed for what I thought would be 5 minutes........Wake up 3 hours later to find a smoking Black Frisbee in the oven.
> 
> Now it's Mac and Cheese with Tuna Fish cuz dats all I got to eat right now.



Plus you missed a helluva game.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 20, 2010)

MDR said:


> Plus you missed a helluva game.


 

Werd!!!

Just saw the highlights on ESPN..........Niners had a lot of chances to win, that's for sure.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL....I've done that before, just not for 3 hrs, but I've burned the shit outta pizzas and been pissed.  Gotta try the Kashi frozen pizzas.  Those and the South beach ones are pretty good and both are whole grain.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 20, 2010)

Mac and Cheese with Tuna Fish was da shit, actually......but I was looking forward to my "cheat" pizza. 

Calif. Pizza Kitchen is pretty fukkin' healthy actually.......Next time it's time for a "cheat", though, I might as well go In N Out Burger(Jay Cutler style) next time and do it right..


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 20, 2010)

Five Guys beats In n Out.



Ponyshow said:


> Mac and Cheese with Tuna Fish was da shit, actually......but I was looking forward to my "cheat" pizza.
> 
> Calif. Pizza Kitchen is pretty fukkin' healthy actually.......Next time it's time for a "cheat", though, I might as well go In N Out Burger(Jay Cutler style) next time and do it right..


----------



## vortrit (Sep 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>



I wonder how many of these The Situation can fit into his anus at one time.

On an unrelated note I want to stick my dick in the cheese part.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 21, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Five Guys beats In n Out.


 
You're high as a kite.........


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 21, 2010)

Won my fantasy match up again...2-0 bitches and tied for 1st in my div.  Got more points than the other guy, so technically I'm in the top spot.  it's a pretty high payout money league, so good thing to stay competitive.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 21, 2010)

I pinn' geears this mornin and squat 310 for reps tonight . .  goddam this stan abuser is the shit!  . . .  off to stick my dick in sum PR cheese taco


----------



## Saney (Sep 21, 2010)

Firstly Josh, I ran out of Tbol sometime ago and wanted to replace that oral with another one.. Prince so happened to give me a bottle for free  So i'm only taking one oral currently.


----------



## Saney (Sep 21, 2010)

Amen.. I'd rather have a failing liver, bloody noses, and high BP until i finally keel over.

I got some tail this morning. gf was nice enough to ride me  

and i love taking all my Research chemicals on an empty stomach.. makes me feel JERKED! (not blubbed like ungeared Joshy)


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 21, 2010)

Fuck I have to spread the rep.

Oh well, your homo video balances it out.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Maybe run some OTC orals in the meantime so you dont lose mass.



Werd!  I may need 2 do that.  I was crusin on low test when I stopped the last cycle.  Now I'm offa everything with no PCT.  I am losing mass and strength 4sho.  I was weak as fuck yesterday when SFW and I'm also startin to lose definition.  I gotta bridge w/sum10.  I've got some a-bombs and some tides.  Adything you what would you recommend, being the gear messiah you are?


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 21, 2010)

how about a pct??


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Mac and Cheese with Tuna Fish was da shit, actually......but I was looking forward to my "cheat" pizza.
> 
> Calif. Pizza Kitchen is pretty fukkin' healthy actually.......Next time it's time for a "cheat", though, I might as well go In N Out Burger(Jay Cutler style) next time and do it right..


 


dude were supposed to be getting an IN and OUT down here in dallas....im fucking jacked about it!  fuck FIVE GAYS!  IN and OUT is where its at!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 21, 2010)

I dunno where you get 250 from.  i mentioned a good week or so ago i was down to 220.  I haven't gotten on the scale for a bit so may be less than that at this point.  I'm obviously okay w/ anabolics and taking some degree of risks.  There's a point where it gets to be stupid though.

Anyone who you'd ask about how to plan a first cycle would advise test only, not test, an oral, tren, another OTC combo of two methylated orals after the tbol runs out.  that's a stupid first cycle and errbody knows it.

Extremely high BP for extended periods catch result in a stroke.  That won't kill you or anything so you go out in a sweet blaze of glory.  nope, it'll just fuck up portions of your brain, maybe one side of your body, etc.  How would that be, not being able to work out at all and be unjerked and debilitated by like age 30.  At least you could tell ppl you were pretty jerked for a while there.

No reason to think offering someone a word of caution when they're doing a straight up stupid cycle that's causing nose bleeds is showing off.  It's giving someone a much needed reality check.  I suppose I'll let him go on w/o further comment, though since you guys took such offense to a common sense word of caution.  Taking some risks is fine to get certain benefits, but a death wish is another thing.  Look at Arnold and Frank Zane, etc.   They took some risks but were smart about it.  Now they're old but still look and feel good.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh, and 220 at 6 ft tall isn't a whole lot of weight.  I guess if you're below avg. height, it might be a concern.  I can see how some folks would jump to the  conclusion that I might be one of those short guys or something...


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 21, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Oh, and 220 at 6 ft tall isn't a whole lot of weight. I guess if you're below avg. height, it might be a concern. I can see how some folks would jump to the conclusion that I might be one of those short guys or something...


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 21, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


>



Couldn't resist that one


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 21, 2010)

5'9" is AVERAGE height muthafucka!!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd!  I may need 2 do that.  I was crusin on low test when I stopped the last cycle.  Now I'm offa everything with no PCT.  I am losing mass and strength 4sho.  I was weak as fuck yesterday when SFW and I'm also startin to lose definition.  I gotta bridge w/sum10.  I've got some a-bombs and some tides.  Adything you what would you recommend, being the gear messiah you are?



dude, i'll send you some gears... then you pay me.


----------



## Saney (Sep 21, 2010)

5'9 isn't average... 5'9 is a tall dwarf

And i understand what you're saying Joshy.. But i honestly think you'd like it if anything bad happened to me.. so quit the cautious shit

and i don't know what this means, but my Urine has been consistantly "Orange" for the past couple weeks... I hope that isn't bad.. I'll just wait for Josh to chime in and fill in my Gap of knowledge


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 21, 2010)

Some plant sterols from BN should help with that.

Drink more water?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 21, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> 5'9 isn't average... 5'9 is a tall dwarf
> 
> And i understand what you're saying Joshy.. But i honestly think you'd like it if anything bad happened to me.. so quit the cautious shit
> 
> and i don't know what this means, but my Urine has been consistantly "Orange" for the past couple weeks... I hope that isn't bad.. I'll just wait for Josh to chime in and fill in my Gap of knowledge



It's a common thing w/ tren (the darker piss).  Some ppl. think it's due to kidney damage but there's no proof of that, just speculation.  

No one wishes ill health on anyone.  I talk shit on you and find some of your posts overly gay, etc, but no one is gonna revel about another guy getting a lot of bad nose bleeds.  That can get pretty dangerous for real.  Just look up all the bad things high bp can bring on.  There's tons of bad shit.  

Honestly, I don't know why you don't just stick w/ the basics your first time.  Add other shit later after you already know how you react to one thing.  Using a bunch of new stuff all at once just doesn't make sense, that's all.  Shit, say you get a really bad side effect and you have no idea which particular drug or combo is causing it.  

You won't wanna abort the entire cycle at once, but you wouldn't have time to cut out one thing, let the metabolites leave your system, then cut out the next thing.  Process of elimination would suck when you're dealing w/ a harsh side.  Just talking sense here, you don't have to take it like a diss.

On the other thing, I started a normal height debate.  I'll go w/ the 5'9" being normal and go around telling errbody I'm 3 inches beyond average   That's my new pick up line, right there.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 21, 2010)

Regarding plant sterols, they're one of the few things proven to dramatically improve a bad lipid profile.  800-1200 mg. a day has been proven to do it.  It's cheap as hell, so no reason not to use it when you already know your lipids are compromised from a cycle.  

I've been taking it my entire last cycle at 1200 mg. a day and plan to just keep on it.  It's literally 2 bucks for like a month's supply at Vitamin World.  That and oatmeal does the trick.  Next we'll be seeing oatmeal is a placebo jokes popping up the peanut gallery....jalapeno gallery, actually.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> 5'9 isn't average... 5'9 is a tall dwarf
> 
> And i understand what you're saying Joshy.. But i honestly think you'd like it if anything bad happened to me.. so quit the cautious shit
> 
> and i don't know what this means, but my Urine has been consistantly "Orange" for the past couple weeks... I hope that isn't bad.. I'll just wait for Josh to chime in and fill in my Gap of knowledge


 
make sure you get some liver care in there


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 21, 2010)

Bomber used to eat a lot of oatmeal for the increase in test. It obviously worked.


----------



## Saney (Sep 21, 2010)

Bomber!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 21, 2010)

Personally, I think you're all goddam fags . .  every last one of yas


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 21, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> Personally, I think you're all goddam fags . .  every last one of yas



Sounds like this bidet using purple starfish pinning not-big woke up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 21, 2010)

Bomber's pics we're classic.  Nothing could ever beat his face bulking shots or the one showing in in some kind of jester or elf suit.  Then there was his McDonald's diet plus several 6 inch bananas thrown in for good measure, pun intended.  Someone needs to find his ass and link him to the CT.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 21, 2010)

Speaking of tides, I almost forgot i have a shit ton of igf still in the freezer.  Noticed it when I put my new M2 vials in there.  Anyone ever use igf during PCT or best to use during a cycle?  I still have plenty of bac water but need to get more acetic acid before I can run that igf again.  i forgot where the hell I bought the vial of aa I had for it before.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> 6) dig up your remains and make a DMZ video using your lanky, bloated corpse as a "roids doll"


 
I would pay to see it


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

The Situation said:


> YouTube Video








YouTube Video














It's raining blood - beeeeeoooooootccchhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 21, 2010)

I went into a Sugar induced Coma tonight.. and another Blood Pressure attack.. i swear i lost a Pint of blood today.. I need someone to put me out of my misery..

Maybe Josh was right... 


GEARZ!


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I went into a Sugar induced Coma tonight.. and another Blood Pressure attack.. i swear i lost a Pint of blood today.. I need someone to put me out of my misery..
> 
> Maybe Josh was right...
> 
> ...


 
saney how long you been on cycle


----------



## Saney (Sep 21, 2010)

been on cycle for many weeks now... i can't remember..

and Richard, get on Google.. No insurance... Insurance is for PUSSYS!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> been on cycle for many weeks now... i can't remember..
> 
> and Richard, get on Google.. No insurance... Insurance is for PUSSYS!!!


 
long as you not pissing blood g2g


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Vortit you are an unfunny mexican piece of shit



Whatever dumbass.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 21, 2010)

Statins are effective but I wanna say I read about statins eating up muscle tissue.  I use red yeast rice usually on cycle, did it post cycle this time instead.  It actually is a natural source of statins.  You just have to make sure you run a good amount of coQ10 w/ it because it can deplete it from your system.  So I run 1200 mg's of RYR and 100 mg. of coQ10 for a month or so post cycle along w/ the sterols.  Sterols alone have been shown to reduct bad cholesterol 10% all on their own.  That's no placebo, comes from Mayo Clinic data.

Either way, I think a lot of ppl focus on liver protection and don't do much if anything for lipids.  People do focus on bp, though, so that's good.  I just think it's important to do a little extra to safeguard your organs when cycling, especially extended cycles.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I think you have edema induced BP issues. i have hydrochlorothiazide. Do you have insurance? if you dont, ill fuckin mail em to you so you dont die.


 the water pill should help him in the water and B/p dept ...take it saney or go to walmart i think they sell it for 5 for 60 supply but u need a doc's script


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 21, 2010)

Vortit is attempting to muscle in on Sitch's title as CT Coffee King.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Go mow my fucking grass you coffee swilling beaner
> 
> Get all the grass clipping this time you lazy fucking wetback! I dont need all that dried hay rotting and creating brown spots.
> 
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Vortit is attempting to muscle in on Sitch's title as CT Coffee King.



Yeah, that would only take me about 10,000 more


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Vortit.....



WTF? Don't you know Mexicans eat cats.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 21, 2010)

vortrit said:


> WTF? Don't you know Mexicans eat cats.


 
I thaught that was the gooks


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I thaught that was the gooks



No. They eat dogs.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Vortit is attempting to muscle in on Sitch's title as CT Coffee King.


 I'd destroy him


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 21, 2010)

The Situation said:


> I'd destroy him


 
you do slam alot of  joe dude

Undisputed coffe king of the board


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 21, 2010)

I still say Vor-tit is trying to show him up.  He's even got a coffee drinking avatar!  I got the Coffee King thing from Ferris Bueller.  I saw it again the other night and was laughing about Abe Froman, the Sausage King of Chicago.  Doesn't matter how many times I see it.  That movie always cracks me up.  

No thoughts on tides in PCT?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 21, 2010)

Buncha Picasso's of pole smokin' round deez parts .


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Buncha Picasso's of pole smokin' round deez parts .


 
10 more min off work.Then I can go home and hopefully get my pole smoked!!!!!Or it's gonna be a cold lhjo night...


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

The Situation said:


> I'd destroy him



Yes, plus you drink that high dollar shit.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I thaught that was the gooks


 Thepeople of Nam eat cats . korenas eat horse


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Buncha Picasso's of pole smokin' round deez parts .


 Bunch of Vermeer's purple star fish stabbing pole smokers in the CT to night. the Fagosity is out of control again..phone check homey


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Yes, plus you drink that high dollar shit.


 this is true most would shit their colective pants at the price of jam blue but i like to taste my coffee


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

The Situation said:


> korenas eat horse



And dog.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

NiagaraLicksBalls said:


> I still say Vor-tit is trying to show him up.  He's even got a coffee drinking avatar!



That's not coffee in that cup. It's a mixture of bull sperm and steroids.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 21, 2010)

update got home girl passed out look like a lhjo night


----------



## Tesla (Sep 21, 2010)

Colon prodding hershey highway destuctors in here to say the least.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 21, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> update got home girl passed out look like a lhjo night


 
Try RHJO and it'll feel like she's doin' it


----------



## Tesla (Sep 21, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Colon prodding hershey highway destuctors in here to say the least.



You are right. But you are safe from us. Now take your medication, put your helmet back on and go lay down.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 22, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Thepeople of Nam eat cats . korenas eat horse



Aussie's eat 'Roo mince and Aborigine poles.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 22, 2010)

Fuck you faggots!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVklIF6nrZI&feature=related


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Fuck you faggots!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA......WHOA....................WHOA
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me you have gear and tides on hand and chose to cold turkey, no gears, no serm? wtf?
> ...


 

JFC . . if ever have to come off gears . . . whereby the Dark Lord of Gears hath forsaken me . . . then 'tides is thy only saviour of jerkedness


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 22, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> JFC . . if ever have to come off gears . . . whereby the Dark Lord of Gears hath forsaken me . . . then 'tides is thy only saviour of jerkedness


 And on the 7th day his jerkness was gone so sayith the dark gear gods..


----------



## Saney (Sep 22, 2010)

i think i should come off the Gears early and PCT.. then give all my Gears away to the "Help a fat Josh in your neighborhood"


----------



## Saney (Sep 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lol right



What? You don't think i'll do it?? FUCKING ANSWER ME GOD DAMNIT!!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 22, 2010)

It's confirmed... Greg likes women more than she likes Men..


----------



## JDub (Sep 22, 2010)

Whats up you fuckin fucks


----------



## Saney (Sep 22, 2010)

Why is JDub so small and UnJerked?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 22, 2010)

The return of Dr. Hoops!


----------



## JDub (Sep 22, 2010)

Been hittin the iron lately saney, but something tells me I don't ingest as much "protein" as you.     Other than that, SSDD...livin the dream in SoCal.  Haven't been posting as much b/c work's been taking all my time during the day, etc.

Any big developments on here since I've been gone?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone else scratching their head about the Wacky Wed. Sten sale?  Doesn't seem like much of a deal at all.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Anyone else scratching their head about the Wacky Wed. Sten sale? Doesn't seem like much of a deal at all.


 
I got the 3 for 33.00 hope that shit decent


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 22, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I got the 3 for 33.00 hope that shit decent



Yeah, pretty good deal.  I was gonna wait til Mon to do it and then forgot all about it til well after midnight.  Maybe they'll do a weekend sale or a Thumpin' Thurs deal.  Last yr they were even offering free NFL jerseys if you won a drawing.

I kinda want to get some more toremifene. I have enough for the proper dosing for 3 weeks, which is pretty standard, but I still just like the idea of doing another week just to err on the side of caution.  Don't like to chance it w/ PCT.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, pretty good deal. I was gonna wait til Mon to do it and then forgot all about it til well after midnight. Maybe they'll do a weekend sale or a Thumpin' Thurs deal. Last yr they were even offering free NFL jerseys if you won a drawing.
> 
> I kinda want to get some more toremifene. I have enough for the proper dosing for 3 weeks, which is pretty standard, but I still just like the idea of doing another week just to err on the side of caution. Don't like to chance it w/ PCT.


 
yea you dont never want to skimp yourself on pct regardless sten the cheapest I seen b4


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 22, 2010)

They just updated it and you can get a jersey fairly easy now.  I dunno.  If I needed some expensive tides it'd be a good deal but I don't really need that stuff.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 22, 2010)

BA > Tides


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> They just updated it and you can get a jersey fairly easy now. I dunno. If I needed some expensive tides it'd be a good deal but I don't really need that stuff.


 
I have a decent connect 4 those authentic bootleg jersey's cant even tell the difference.32.00 a jersey


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 22, 2010)

Score!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> dude, i'll send you some gears... then you pay me.



If you send me a vial of test, I'll gladly send some $ yer way knig!  Just gotta make sure its packaged real discreet like!


----------



## Saney (Sep 22, 2010)

fag.. its easy

My "ex" friend used to do it that way.. now he's a lame nigger


----------



## JDub (Sep 22, 2010)

So, you guys do steroids or...?


----------



## Saney (Sep 22, 2010)

JDub said:


> So, you guys do steroids or...?



No. Steroids are for Cheaters.. We get this Jacked from BetaOxyAlanine


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 22, 2010)

JDub said:


> So, you guys do steroids or...?


 who's this placebo user..


----------



## JDub (Sep 22, 2010)

Bout to run a sweet stack of creatine ethyl ester and trib...hope I don't get gyno tho.


----------



## JDub (Sep 22, 2010)

OHHH, a GIME!
(that's actually really funny, I always tell the wife that I'm "off to the GIME")

Speaking of coffee, you knobs ever try that instant Starbucks makes? It's called Via and it's fucking awesome. Usually instant is dirt, but this shit is pretty damn decent. 

Anyhoo....SFW, AP, LHJO, P-Rips, merlot, norcs, vikes, GEARS

carry on


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2010)

JDub said:


> OHHH, a GIME!
> (that's actually really funny, I always tell the wife that I'm "off to the GIME")
> 
> Speaking of coffee, you knobs ever try that instant Starbucks makes? It's called Via and it's fucking awesome. Usually instant is dirt, but this shit is pretty damn decent.
> ...


 
I usually just smoke meth


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2010)

YouTube - HIS FOOD SOURCE WILL NOT DEPLETE

cereal and meth


----------



## JDub (Sep 22, 2010)

Peanut butter and crack sandwich FTW!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2010)

JDub said:


> Peanut butter and crack sandwich FTW!!!


 
  mmmmm mmmmmmmm that some good rock


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

Mmmmmm.... Peanut butter and crack.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 22, 2010)

JDub said:


> OHHH, a GIME!
> (that's actually really funny, I always tell the wife that I'm "off to the GIME")
> 
> Speaking of coffee, you knobs ever try that instant Starbucks makes? It's called Via and it's fucking awesome. Usually instant is dirt, but this shit is pretty damn decent.
> ...


 
oh and dick gear beta-al rage in out of control he's the new roids


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

The Situation said:


> oh and dick gear beta-al rage in out of control he's the new roids



You're out of control Mr.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 22, 2010)

vortrit said:


> You're out of control Mr.


 No u are my knigglet


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2010)

living on protein and oats fukin sucks.Will I ever reach semi jerked status?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

The Situation said:


> No u are my knigglet



I know


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 22, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I know


 now u know that i know


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 22, 2010)

I've seen the Via commercials w/ all the coffee mugs when it first came out.  Fun fact: Sitch made a cameo as Ladies man in the one commercial.  Saney was Blondes have More Fun.  He was wearing the same Underoos from his avy but the camera guy blew the shot (Saney will make a homo reference about this within the next 5 mins)

Dub, you'll be fine as far as gyno risk goes.  However, stay away from M-drol.  That's been known to cause gyno when stacked with letro and hot dogs.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2010)

got home and my clen,clomid,t3 was there and anoying girlfriend who was interigateing me(how ever u spell it) best 33 dollars I ever spent


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 22, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I've seen the Via commercials w/ all the coffee mugs when it first came out. Fun fact: Sitch made a cameo as Ladies man in the one commercial. Saney was Blondes have More Fun. He was wearing the same Underoos from his avy but the camera guy blew the shot (Saney will make a homo reference about this within the next 5 mins)
> 
> Dub, you'll be fine as far as gyno risk goes. However, stay away from M-drol. That's been known to cause gyno when stacked with letro and hot dogs.


 and with mustard that jdub is unjerked


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> got home and my clen,clomid,t3 was there and anoying girlfriend who was interigateing me(how ever u spell it) best 33 dollars I ever spent


 
just looked and they sent me dutasteride instead of clen you bastards I have no problem with my hair


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 22, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> just looked and they sent me dutasteride instead of clen you bastards I have no problem with my hair



You need to rejoice sucka!  Any time they mess up an order, they'll fix it by sending you the right order, plus hook you up w/ tons of freebies for your trouble.  Ask Alphonse about that.  He got a serious hook up one time.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 22, 2010)

DaVinci's of dick-sukkin' all up in here


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

The Situation said:


> now u know that i know



Now you know that I know that you know that I know...


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You need to rejoice sucka! Any time they mess up an order, they'll fix it by sending you the right order, plus hook you up w/ tons of freebies for your trouble. Ask Alphonse about that. He got a serious hook up one time.


 
they sending me a new bottle great service now I got some durstride on hand


----------



## Tesla (Sep 22, 2010)

Buncha Monet's of Man Sausage engulfment round this fukkin' place


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Buncha Monet's of Man Sausage engulfment round this fukkin' place



Sounds like wishful thinking.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 22, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Sounds like wishful thinking.


----------



## bmw (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I just gave you some possitive reps. I guess it's that sweet ass of yours.



That was mighty white of you bro!


----------



## bmw (Sep 23, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> BMW???? Big Mexican Woman?



You're the closest yet.

Has nothing to do with the automobile.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 23, 2010)

. .anyways, I got this weird dilema happening but since ya'll mostly unjerked candy-eating jews ya probably can't help.


----------



## Saney (Sep 23, 2010)

richard gears said:


> buncha nose bleed having, placebo pushing, codeine swigging, down under residing, colon mining, coffee downing, wolverine beard donning, buddy holly glasses wearing, golden corral date taking, egg drop soup scalded, just for men using, hair band listening, deadly pill cocktail popping, keith ledger re-enacting, pr braud dating, midget wop looking, bp is 180-100 having, i just made 73 cents on ebay exclaiming, cali cartel columbian connecting, indoor softball game playing, gay dmz video making, folsom state bid doing, black frisbee for dinner eating, dominican vag fiending, shemales named greg dating, fucking with the whopper saying he wont get his gears joking, enraged whopper ready to strangle a frenchy cause hes fucked on mega dosed ambien, lhjo sphincter stretching sons of bitches in here!



lmfao


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 Bunch of Salvador Dali  purple starfish stabbing sausage butt bandit impressionism up in this medium.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> do tell....


 
It's like my muscle mass has hardened and thickened, which when SFW shows some good seperation. However, the remaining BF seems to be accentuated when not pumped even though Ive been dropping BF slowly and steadily.

Still close to 220, strength is up there . . .I'm just too used to looking swole I guess.  Got some obliques, starting to come through though. 

Gears?!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I know what you mean. when im cold/relaxed my lats just hang. looks like back fat rolls or some shit. but when i flex its hard.
> 
> Or my gut for example....After i eat or drink anything and im unflexed, it protrudes out like some kind of Mini ronnie coleman'esque type shit. With a shirt on i look like a blubbed fuck.
> 
> ...


 
you puto rican accent..lol calling saney out on them nutz...oh the hg gut quit eat so much....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2010)

buncha sack wacking, turd smacking, ass cracking, sword packing fools up in here


----------



## Saney (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm gonna be a daddy? Sweef!

and since Prince is a fag anymore, gotta hit up some other dude.. I'm looking to score some Primo and Masteron for my next cycle.. Who wants some Test Tren Blend?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I know what you mean. when im cold/relaxed my lats just hang. looks like back fat rolls or some shit. but when i flex its hard.
> 
> Or my gut for example....After i eat or drink anything and im unflexed, it protrudes out like some kind of Mini ronnie coleman'esque type shit. With a shirt on i look like a blubbed fuck.
> 
> ...


 
Gears you went the hgh route yet?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm gonna be a daddy? Sweef!
> 
> and since Prince is a fag anymore, gotta hit up some other dude.. I'm looking to score some Primo and Masteron for my next cycle.. Who wants some Test Tren Blend?


 
I trade you for some durastride


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

bmw said:


> That was mighty white of you bro!



boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner boner


----------



## JDub (Sep 23, 2010)

Javy...guns are lookin sick bro nammath, dont' worry about the "gut"

Hit Joes' Crab Shack last night, got one of them pots with clams, crab legs, lobster claws, sausage, potatos and corn on the cob. This was after a back/bi's session for the gods. The iron gods. I actually heard god whisper in my ear "damn, that's some good form" while doing hammer curls. I couldn't blame him for being impressed.

Am I a pussy for digging that sweet tea flavored vodka? Been slammin John Daly's lately like they're water. I regret nothing.

http://www.drinknation.com/drink/john-daly


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 23, 2010)

What are robster craws?


----------



## JDub (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh...herro there


----------



## Tesla (Sep 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> And maybe Uncle alfredo. Since he aint getting no gears from me


 

Wait...what now...I need that pfp blend within 2 weeks


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

I want some fucking Oreos now!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I want some fucking Oreos now!!!


 
 is that greek for you want to get gang banged by to bob sapp looking nig's?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 23, 2010)

Nope.  Flavored vodkas rock.  I have probably like six different kinds now.  Most mix well with Sprite Zero.  I have an especially good double chocolate one that's awesome mixed with diet cream soda.  



JDub said:


> Javy...guns are lookin sick bro nammath, dont' worry about the "gut"
> 
> Hit Joes' Crab Shack last night, got one of them pots with clams, crab legs, lobster claws, sausage, potatos and corn on the cob. This was after a back/bi's session for the gods. The iron gods. I actually heard god whisper in my ear "damn, that's some good form" while doing hammer curls. I couldn't blame him for being impressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 23, 2010)

JDub said:


> Javy...guns are lookin sick bro nammath, dont' worry about the "gut"
> 
> Hit Joes' Crab Shack last night, got one of them pots with clams, crab legs, lobster claws, sausage, potatos and corn on the cob. This was after a back/bi's session for the gods. The iron gods. I actually heard god whisper in my ear "damn, that's some good form" while doing hammer curls. I couldn't blame him for being impressed.
> 
> ...


 


NiagaraBalls said:


> Nope. *Flavored vodkas rock.* I have probably like six different kinds now. Most mix well with Sprite Zero. I have an especially good double chocolate one that's awesome mixed with diet cream soda.


 

 

FAGS!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> is that greek for you want to get gang banged by to bob sapp looking nig's?



No, it's greek for I want to get gang-banged by Bob Saget look-alikes.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 23, 2010)

Nothing gay about vodka or wanting things to taste good.  How many of you guys buy your whey unflavored versus gay flavors like chocolate or fruity strawberry?  Preferring good tasting things is a no brainer.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Nothing gay about vodka or wanting things to taste good.  How many of you guys buy your whey unflavored versus gay flavors like chocolate or fruity strawberry?  Preferring good tasting things is a no brainer.



I only buy stainless steel flavored whey.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> No, it's greek for I want to get gang-banged by Bob Saget look-alikes.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


>



You know you are so there!


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I would love to watch bob saget snort a line off your ass


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I would love to watch bob saget snort a line off your ass



Bob Saget will be snorting a line but it will be off my dick.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Bob Saget will be snorting a line but it will be off my dick.


----------



## JDub (Sep 23, 2010)

So...went to Vegas for the first time last month...had a fucking BLAST!

Hard Rock suites, comped everything, rolling with some baller types sponsoring most of my good time.  Anyhoo, we pull some Aussie model broads to our villa (over by the Rehab pool) and they're pretty goddamn stunning, 6' blonds.  

Things progress and we start hanging with that white lady.  Someone cuts up a line on the desk and I'm getting pretty belligerent so I basically yell at this one broad "hey, doing lines off a table is out, I'm doin one offa you honey...back or stomach, your choice, just get on the bed!"....figure I'm about to be smacked in the grill, but no...she's a total sport about it, lays on her stomach and I proceed to bang a rail off the tanned lower back of a "9".  

One of those things that you always talk about doing, or hear about in the movies...but I did that shit.  Cross it off the list.  Great times.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

JDub said:


> So...went to Vegas for the first time last month...had a fucking BLAST!
> 
> Hard Rock suites, comped everything, rolling with some baller types sponsoring most of my good time.  Anyhoo, we pull some Aussie model broads to our villa (over by the Rehab pool) and they're pretty goddamn stunning, 6' blonds.
> 
> ...



That's a good story, but what does it have to do with Bob Saget doing a line off of my dick?

Hey, want to do a line off another "9"?


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 23, 2010)

hahahahahaha.....oh fuck vortrit...lmao


----------



## Saney (Sep 23, 2010)

Sanesloot.com Your New Gearz Distributor!


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> That's a good story, but what does it have to do with Bob Saget doing a line off of my dick?
> 
> Hey, want to do a line off another "9"?


 
 he told me he could only get key bumps off it


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> he told me he could only get key bumps off it



That's not true. I got a Bob Saget look-alike to stand in.


----------



## MyK (Sep 23, 2010)

JDub said:


> So...went to Vegas for the first time last month...had a fucking BLAST!
> 
> Hard Rock suites, comped everything, rolling with some baller types sponsoring most of my good time. Anyhoo, we pull some Aussie model broads to our villa (over by the Rehab pool) and they're pretty goddamn stunning, 6' blonds.
> 
> ...


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


>


 
  O.G.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 23, 2010)

JDub said:


> So...went to Vegas for the first time last month...had a fucking BLAST!
> 
> Hard Rock suites, comped everything, rolling with some baller types sponsoring most of my good time.  Anyhoo, we pull some Aussie model broads to our villa (over by the Rehab pool) and they're pretty goddamn stunning, 6' blonds.
> 
> ...



LOL. Awesome blow story.  WTF u been wendy!  I can't say much tho.  B/w bangin gilfs, gears, and uni, I havnt been cummin around much neither.  BTW, hows all that hope and change workin out for ya???     Sorry knig!

Awesome posing vid JayV!  Abs and wheels are lookin sick, tho coulda done without the muff shot.  

I was cruzin on test instead of PCT.  But I'm prolly down to the test level of a 90yr old woman, thanks to my fukkin gears being delayed for a month.  I'm gonna end up losing my big before I even have a chance to get back on cycle.  Damn d-bags!  Had to resort to buying some offa saney in the meantime.  But, 10ml of test E250 @ $50 & 20ml of tren E200 for $130 ain't too bad.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> LOL. Awesome blow story. WTF u been wendy! I can't say much tho. B/w bangin gilfs, gears, and uni, I havnt been cummin around much neither.
> 
> Awesome posing vid JayV! Abs and wheels are lookin sick, tho coulda done without the muff shot.
> 
> I was cruzin on test instead of PCT. But I'm prolly down to the test level of a 90yr old woman, thanks to my fukkin gears being delayed for a month. I'm gonna end up losing my big before I even have a chance to get back on cycle. Damn d-bags! Had to resort to buying some offa saney in the meantime. But, 10ml of test E250 @ $50 & 20ml of tren E200 for $130 ain't too bad.


 

How long u been Tom Cruisin' for, Roids??

Sux ur shit is delayed, mine was too, but been catchin' a lot of lucky breaks to keep extendin' my Test P, Tren A, Mast P cycle.........


What u gonna run, Roids??

Wait, why am I askin', Roids always runs Test E, Tren E.


----------



## Saney (Sep 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Wait, why am I askin', Roids always runs Test E, Tren E.



He didn't want my Test E Tren E blend... fag.. and it's 150mg/ml not 200mg you fruit loop


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 23, 2010)

About to watch Brooklyn's Finest.  Looks like a pretty good flick and I heard favorable reviews for it too.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 23, 2010)

Turd Chute destroying, uphill gardening, corn-hole landscapers at thier finest..


Time for a rip of Headband, Smirnoff Gatorade, and den sum Salmon and chick breast on da Q.....


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Turd Chute destroying, uphill gardening, corn-hole landscapers at thier finest..
> 
> 
> Time for a rip of Headband, Smirnoff Gatorade, and den sum Salmon and chick breast on da Q.....


 

  motovational 101


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 23, 2010)

You guys ever get your ass fingered while getting a BJ?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 23, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> You guys ever get your ass fingered while getting a BJ?


 
What are you new?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 23, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> YouTube Video


 

one day im go out that way at my job


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Sep 23, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Sep 24, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 24, 2010)

That's the same song my last avy quote came from.





vortrit said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Sep 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> That's the same song my last avy quote came from.



Oh yeah, I remember now... never would front on my folks, slow down and let the gold diggers count all my spokes... I couldn't remember who that was...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> You guys ever get your ass fingered while getting a BJ?


 
yeah man, I nearly shat on her hand



and btw saney, you're website sucks ass!


----------



## independent (Sep 24, 2010)

Whats up you whore bags?  I see most of you are still retarded.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> You guys ever get your ass fingered while getting a BJ?



Werd!  A gf from years back got the urge once and darted me during a BJ.  I didn't care for it.  Now, during JO ain't so bad tho.    She only did it cause I was doing it to her all the time.  

And, I'm ronnin' TestE, Deca, & TrenE this time @ 800/300/200, sprinkled w/sum a-bombs and cjc1295/ghrp6.  Kinda  a mega cycle.

Any yall know of any domestic sources?


----------



## JDub (Sep 24, 2010)

No gears for me, sorry fellas, can't help ya there.  If I ever do it, I might try going the shady Tijuana route.  Never get anything put in my butt either, but I don't judge the guys who like a little assplay, diff'rent strokes like Arnold and Willis.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 24, 2010)

Supp Teacups? Buncha not desirable blubber not-bigs in this beeyotch!

My cut/recomp/cruise is cuming along nicely.. 255 at about 14%. I have about 5 more weeks until the T/Deca/T-Bol abuse begins.

I have a kickass source now. No fukkin customs BS and 50mL vials. I'm 1/2 chubbed just thinkin about it.

GEARS!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:
			
		

> You guys ever get your ass fingered while getting a BJ?



I prefer the whole fist... Dry.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:
			
		

> Nope.  Flavored vodkas rock.  I have probably like six different kinds now.  Most mix well with Sprite Zero.  I have an especially good double chocolate one that's awesome mixed with diet cream soda.



I flavor my vodka with 2 fukkin olives in a shaker. WTF else is needed? Oh... Maybe cape cod style erry once in a while (daily).


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:
			
		

> Nope.  Flavored vodkas rock.  I have probably like six different kinds now.  Most mix well with Sprite Zero.  I have an especially good double chocolate one that's awesome mixed with diet cream soda.


 WTF is up with they gay beer and gay vodka? Sakk the fuck up and do a shot of Gordon's and chase it with Steel Reserve FFS!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 24, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> WTF is up with they gay beer and gay vodka? Sakk the fuck up and do a shot of Gordon's and chase it with Steel Reserve FFS!



I asked what flavor whether you guys are using and no one answered.  I'm assuming you're gonna man the fuck up and go strictly with unflavored hydrolysate.  Savor the bitterness.

People like flavor on things when available.  That's why steak is seasoned, whey is flavored, and sugar is added to lemonade.  Same reason people like their alcohol to taste good.  Would you rather they leave the hops out of beer too?  This "man up" shit is lame.  Enjoy what you eat and drink, don't shun flavor.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 24, 2010)

JDub said:


> No gears for me, sorry fellas, can't help ya there.  If I ever do it, I might try going the shady Tijuana route.  Never get anything put in my butt either, but I don't judge the guys who like a little assplay, diff'rent strokes like Arnold and Willis.



Don't knock gears or assplay till u've tried them both.  Actually, if you did smuggle some gears in from Tijuana, you'd get the best of both worlds coz you'd have to put them somewhere to get them cross'd the border.  Just sayin!


----------



## JDub (Sep 24, 2010)

Would never knock either...to each their own.  I'm too scared to have anything up in there.  Afraid it'll be weird, maybe even more afraid that I'd like it...idk.

As for "pussy ass beers" wtf?  I haven't seen anyone talkin bout Coors Bud or Miller.  Can't eff with mah IPA's...taste is hopped up gold and their all fulla booze.  IPA's FTW!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 24, 2010)

What just happend!?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! A gf from years back got the urge once and darted me during a BJ. I didn't care for it. Now, during JO ain't so bad tho.  She only did it cause I was doing it to her all the time.
> 
> And, I'm ronnin' TestE, Deca, & TrenE this time @ 800/300/200, sprinkled w/sum a-bombs and cjc1295/ghrp6. Kinda a mega cycle.
> 
> Any yall know of any domestic sources?


 
Uncle Z gotta domestic line knigg, they also sell WankMaster2000's!


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 24, 2010)

uncle z.......haha!  thats hilarious....great way to get ripped off.  Ive already got roids taken care of you fucking purple starfish licking, non-pinning, kangaroo humpin homo!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> uncle z.......haha! thats hilarious....great way to get ripped off. Ive already got roids taken care of you fucking purple starfish licking, non-pinning, kangaroo humpin homo!


 
. . heard no complaints from Zs . .maybe they just care for cat-raping midgets as a client base 

lol . .  and how could you been so cruel and laugh at my anus cancer??!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 24, 2010)

Sometimes raccoons get on the porch and mama chases them off with a broom.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

stfu dennis


----------



## vortrit (Sep 24, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> stfu dennis



You're not the boss of me!






YouTube Video











I don't think...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 24, 2010)

Dubs, I'm afraid you're gonna have to give up the IPA's.  There's entirely too much palate pleasing flavor in those.  Real men drink their beer w/ no hops at all.  Man the fuck up and drink moonshine!  I'm sorry, but those are the rules.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 24, 2010)

I usually prefer a lighter beer, but there is an Irish pub/restaraunt/micro brewery in Destin called McGuires that has a fucking steller IPA.  It's seasonal unfortunately, but every summer I ride the ol Hog down there to suck them down.

Oh yeah...poopstabbers.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 24, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> uncle z.......haha! thats hilarious....great way to get ripped off. Ive already got roids taken care of you fucking purple starfish licking, non-pinning, kangaroo humpin homo!


 
I ordered from z prices a little high but he came threw


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Sep 24, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I usually prefer a lighter beer, but there is an Irish pub/restaraunt/micro brewery in Destin called McGuires that has a fucking steller IPA. It's seasonal unfortunately, but every summer I ride the ol Hog down there to suck them down.
> 
> Oh yeah...poopstabbers.


 
been there right after you go over the bridge right to the to left destin a cool place


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 24, 2010)

Hell yes man.  One of those rare places that you can close your eyes and just point at something on the menu and it will be good.  And the beer/drinks are great.  Absolutely my favorite place to eat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I ordered from z prices a little high but he came threw


 

you pinnin' the gears yet lege? comments on qualidad?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 24, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Hell yes man. One of those rare places that you can close your eyes and just point at something on the menu and it will be good. And the beer/drinks are great. Absolutely my favorite place to eat.


 
hogsbreath pretty good 2 they put on a nice homeade bikinni contest also.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 24, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> you pinnin' the gears yet lege? comments on qualidad?


 
I'm hitting 600 mg sust a week,tren E 300 mg,t-bol(from nap's).only week 2 but pumps are amazeing.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I'm hitting 600 mg sust a week,tren E 300 mg,t-bol(from nap's).only week 2 but pumps are amazeing.


 
hmm . . what about the Uncle Z stuff? Is mooch fos or what?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 24, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> hmm . . what about the Uncle Z stuff? Is mooch fos or what?


 
The mooch is def. full of shit.He need to quit mooching off another source.The sust a little painful nothen to bad.I def. notice a difference.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 24, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> poopstabbers.



There's a bunch of them around here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> The mooch is def. full of shit.He need to quit mooching off another source.The sust a little painful nothen to bad.I def. notice a difference.


 
If it hurts you just gotta pin more


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

vortrit said:


> There's a bunch of them around here.


 
when I was married I poop-stabbed the wife once . . pulled out and . . . . never again . . . you dig?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 24, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> when I was married I poop-stabbed the wife once . . pulled out and . . . . never again . . . you dig?



Ewwww....


----------



## Tesla (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

whats your call on brown wings Al?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 24, 2010)

The Highway is overrated IMO..........Love the juicy puss.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm going to have unconsentual sex with all of you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> The Highway is overrated IMO..........Love the juicy puss.


 
wise werds from DRSE's Enforcer  . . . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 24, 2010)

Nothin' wrong w/ swabbin the poop deck w/ your mop stick.  Once in a great while you'll spear fish a corn eyed trout that way but it's not very common.  I've done my share and it's usually fun.

Speaking of cool pubs, there was a place back home that absolutely owned.  One of my mom's friends was was one of the owners w/ a couple of her brothers.  Family owned place actually owned by Irish ppl and used their real last name for it.  Not some gay Irish sounding corporate name.  Mullaney's Harp & Fiddle was the place.

The cool thing was that the entire interior was imported from Ireland and England.  All the wood, glass, tin ceiling, etc.  Looked like the whole joint was yanked over directly from there.  Also all the staff were native Irish and had accents, etc.  Lots of Irish ppl and universities there, so prob wasn't too hard to find that kind of staff.

They would also have live Irish music, dancers, the whole bit there.  Plaus an awesome menu.  Loved the Irish stew,


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 24, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I'm going to have unconsentual sex with all of you.



Just call it a surprise.  Then it's not a crime.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 25, 2010)

I feel like Geared J in that bloated vid.........Doin' nothing different...Diet, Gear, SFW, Cardio....all the same....and now I feel bloated as fuck....WTF?????????????????....gonna fast this weekend...Gonna go thru 2 tins of Wintergreen Cope Long Cut tommorrow to suppress the appetite.....Just drink my food

Suppose to be a 100 here in SacTown this weekend.......so I'm fasting for the pool and Milfs/Gilfs


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2010)

same deal bro . . wake up lean and tight . .  maybe it's all the water Im drinking?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 25, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Just call it a surprise.  Then it's not a crime.



That's what I meant...


----------



## Saney (Sep 25, 2010)

"I don't trust you anymore"


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 25, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> hmm . . what about the Uncle Z stuff? Is mooch fos or what?


 


legendkiller85 said:


> The mooch is def. full of shit.He need to quit mooching off another source.The sust a little painful nothen to bad.I def. notice a difference.


 

around here, and by that i mean in AMERICA where AMERICANS are, not these crazy south american legend killrs that cant tell the difference between a pin full of sust and there training partners dick (so they stick em both in their arse  ) . Z Labs is generally thought to be underdosed and overpriced. Id even go as far as saying that he has had some completely bunk stuff out there from time to time as well. I know 4 or five people who have made that mistake and they all regretted it. T/a is like a month, for domestic . Gear is underdosed and painfull and he charges two to three times what he should. fuckin fos....sheeet. the moochsters just been around the block a couple times you bunk gear pinnin, workout partner fuckin, kangaroo blowin homos.

GYCH


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 25, 2010)

Anyone know of a good source of benzos (xanax, valium, etc.)?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyone know of a good source of benzos (xanax, valium, etc.)?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 25, 2010)

Sup you *Ernest Rutherford, Atom anus spitting nuclear physics *electromagnetic Purple starfish stabbers


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 25, 2010)

Anyhoo, so I'm all set to go out with the gilf last nite.  I'm sittin in Barnes & Noble bookstore just readin' and mindin my own fukkin business, killin some time till the gilf gets offa work so I can go to her pad around 6:30.  All the sudden mum calls me and tells me that the wife just showed up at the house.  She'd come back from China, to Mobile, AL, for a coupla weeks to assist some folks from China with translating and shit.  But, I'd told her not to come up here for right now.  

So, what does she fukkin do?  She shows up here as a friggin surprise.  I was fukkin surprised all right, and so was the gilf when I had to call her and xplain why I couldn't meet her.  Guess that's def the last time I'll be seeing her.  I don't think I'll be getting a third chance.  The wife's also going back to Chiner in a coupla weeks.  So, basically she swings into town for a brief visit, cock blocks me (so to speak), ruins my gilf situation, then heads back across the pond.  Good times!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh shit...an international incident of cock blocking.  That's gotta be one for the books.  The gf has blocked me her share of tires but that was always from within the county at least plus living with me.  That's just something I have to accept but I'd def be pissed about an international c/b.


----------



## Saney (Sep 25, 2010)

ewww... just divorce the gook already.. its obvious you hate her.. fuckin christ

And I need my Whopper <3


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 25, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> around here, and by that i mean in AMERICA where AMERICANS are, not these crazy south american legend killrs that cant tell the difference between a pin full of sust and there training partners dick (so they stick em both in their arse  ) . Z Labs is generally thought to be underdosed and overpriced. Id even go as far as saying that he has had some completely bunk stuff out there from time to time as well. I know 4 or five people who have made that mistake and they all regretted it. T/a is like a month, for domestic . Gear is underdosed and painfull and he charges two to three times what he should. fuckin fos....sheeet. the moochsters just been around the block a couple times you bunk gear pinnin, workout partner fuckin, kangaroo blowin homos.
> 
> GYCH


 Underdosed really


----------



## vortrit (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Sep 25, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> around here, and by that i mean in AMERICA where AMERICANS are, not these crazy south american legend killrs that cant tell the difference between a pin full of sust and there training partners dick (so they stick em both in their arse  ) . Z Labs is generally thought to be underdosed and overpriced. Id even go as far as saying that he has had some completely bunk stuff out there from time to time as well. I know 4 or five people who have made that mistake and they all regretted it. T/a is like a month, for domestic . Gear is underdosed and painfull and he charges two to three times what he should. fuckin fos....sheeet. the moochsters just been around the block a couple times you bunk gear pinnin, workout partner fuckin, kangaroo blowin homos.
> 
> GYCH


 
possibly I hear mix reviews about every source.Like I said it's only been two week's can't tell for sure yet,But he do come threw


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Just hit up POF.
> 
> You'll be raw dogging PR chicks in no time.


 

pof cool thing you can check out every whore who view you


----------



## Tesla (Sep 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Saney, i want my gears!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Me too!!


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyhoo, so I'm all set to go out with the gilf last nite. I'm sittin in Barnes & Noble bookstore just readin' and mindin my own fukkin business, killin some time till the gilf gets offa work so I can go to her pad around 6:30. All the sudden mum calls me and tells me that the wife just showed up at the house. She'd come back from China, to Mobile, AL, for a coupla weeks to assist some folks from China with translating and shit. But, I'd told her not to come up here for right now.
> 
> So, what does she fukkin do? She shows up here as a friggin surprise. I was fukkin surprised all right, and so was the gilf when I had to call her and xplain why I couldn't meet her. Guess that's def the last time I'll be seeing her. I don't think I'll be getting a third chance. The wife's also going back to Chiner in a coupla weeks. So, basically she swings into town for a brief visit, cock blocks me (so to speak), ruins my gilf situation, then heads back across the pond. Good times!


 

That freaking blows!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyhoo, so I'm all set to go out with the gilf last nite. I'm sittin in Barnes & Noble bookstore just readin' and mindin my own fukkin business, killin some time till the gilf gets offa work so I can go to her pad around 6:30. All the sudden mum calls me and tells me that the wife just showed up at the house. She'd come back from China, to Mobile, AL, for a coupla weeks to assist some folks from China with translating and shit. But, I'd told her not to come up here for right now.
> 
> So, what does she fukkin do? She shows up here as a friggin surprise. I was fukkin surprised all right, and so was the gilf when I had to call her and xplain why I couldn't meet her. Guess that's def the last time I'll be seeing her. I don't think I'll be getting a third chance. The wife's also going back to Chiner in a coupla weeks. So, basically she swings into town for a brief visit, cock blocks me (so to speak), ruins my gilf situation, then heads back across the pond. Good times!


 
 . . . the best thing to do in this situation is PSFG


----------



## Tesla (Sep 25, 2010)

T-Bone on da Q, Smirnoff Gatorade, and getting ready for Mir/Cro Cop bout.

Bitch cancelled my AP at the last minute, so it's UFC fight night with Steak, Smirnoff, and Headband...


----------



## Tesla (Sep 25, 2010)

Here it comes.........Cro Cop and Mir.........who u got fukkers??.........I'll take Cro Cop


----------



## Tesla (Sep 25, 2010)

Damm......Mir with a nasty knee does the job..........


----------



## Tesla (Sep 25, 2010)

Just pinned to Left Glute wit 1.25 ml of da blend........


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just pinned to Left Glute wit 1.25 ml of da blend........


 
me too left glute . . got a weird nerve twitch but no blood . . I like delts better


----------



## Tesla (Sep 25, 2010)

Little blood but wtf........no worries......I always get a little blood...except in quads...my new fav.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2010)

I aint touched quads in 6 months . . um . . yeah 24 weeks . . jfc . . gears!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 25, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> I aint touched quads in 6 months . . um . . yeah 24 weeks . . jfc . . gears!


 
I been gearin' since Jan. 17th.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I been gearin' since Jan. 17th.


 
Im gonna hit a gram of test next year uber Bigged and Jerkeded


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 26, 2010)

Saney send them gears already!!!!

Well, I been AP the wifey the last coupla days, but I sure miss that gilf!  Kinda feel bad for the old broad.  

I think I will hit up POF.  I keep hearing that place is a goldmine.  I just don't want no skanky tramps of fat chicks.  But, a halfway descent lookin slutty one that 's open to a hook-up or 3 would work out nicely.  Long as she ain't looking for the long term deal.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 26, 2010)

Game day bitches!  Steelers hit 3-0 by day's end and Alphonse is on double secret suicide watch since the Texans are looking legit this yr.  Who's the real Texas team...?  Hoping to hit 3-0 in fantasy too but this week will be tight.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Sep 26, 2010)

STEN SALE!!!!

STEN LABS, INC. – FANTASY RESEARCH ISLAND 

SALE BEGINS: Sunday September 26th, 2010
SALE ENDS: Monday Semptember 28th, 2010

FOR TWO DAYS AND TWO DAYS ONLY: 

*1.) RESEARCH CHEMICAL SALE FOR AT A BUY ONE GET ONE*: 

ALBUTEROL 6MG X 60ML : WAS $24.99 ===== NOW $ 13.50
ANASTROZOLE 1MG X 30ML : WAS $38.99=====NOW $ 14.99
T3 100MCG X 60ML : WAS $34.00 ===== NOW $ 14.99
TAMOXIFEN CITRATE 20MG X 60ML: WAS $ 38.99========NOW $ 12.99
CLOMIPHENE CITRATE 50MG X 60ML: WAS $34.00==========NOW $ 12.99
CABERGOLINE 0.5MG X 30ML : WAS $75.99 ============ NOW $ 31.99
CLENBUTEROL 200MCG X 60ML: WAS $ 45.00===========NOW $ 12.99
CLENBUTEROL 200MCG X 30ML : WAS $ 30.00==========NOW $ 9.99
DUSTASTERIDE .5MG X 30ML : WAS $ 57.99============NOW $ 24.99
EXMESTANE 25MG X 30ML: WAS $ 29.99==============NOW $ 14.99
FINASTERIDE 2.5MG X 30ML: WAS $ 25.99 ============NOW $ 10.99
KETOTIFIN FUMARATE 1MG X 60ML: WAS $ 30.00===========NOW 13.99
LETROZOLE 2.5MG X 30ML: WAS $ 36.99=================NOW $ 14.99
RIMONABANT 20MG X 60ML: WAS $ 38.00===============NOW $ 14.99
SILDENAFIL CITRATE 25MG X 30ML: WAS $ 34.00==============NOW $11.99
T4 200MCG X 60ML : WAS $ 39.00================== NOW $ 13.99
*TADALAFIL 30MG X 30ML: $ 33.99==================NOW $ 11.99*
TOREMIFENE 30MG X 30ML:WAS $ 37.99===============NOW $ 14.99
VARDENAFIL 10MG X 30ML: WAS $ 31.00===============NOW $ 14.99


2.) ALL SINGLE UNIT PEPTIDES ARE 50 % OFF & BUY ONE GET ONE :

- THE GREATEST PRICING YET.....
- ALL PRODUCTS ARE CERTIFIED BY LABS ANALYSIS AT 98.6% TO 99 % PURITY

3.) ALL 2/3/4 PACKAGES OF PEPTIDES ARE ALSO 50 % OFF SITE WIDE:


**** ALL ORDERS RECEIVE A FREE YOUR CHOICE OF ANY PRODUCT $ 5O DOLLARS AND UNDER-----*




*Gonna get (3) C's for $11.99 + $13.00 s & h*

*$24.99 for (3) c's after I get the free product*

*8 bucks and change per vial*


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2010)

Al Pachino


----------



## Tesla (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Sep 26, 2010)

Just made my Sten Order.. i'm paid 68$ including shipping, selling 1 Clen and 1 T3 to some fat chick who wants to lose weight for 40$.. SCORE!! (Josh style)

About to order some GEARZ!!!


And just paid my 714$ 6-month Car insurance bill..... FUCK ME!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> STEN SALE!!!!
> 
> STEN LABS, INC. – FANTASY RESEARCH ISLAND
> 
> ...


 
this company is awsome shipping fast tne question never used there clomid b4 and I ordered some should it be cloudy?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 26, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> this company is awsome shipping fast tne question never used there clomid b4 and I ordered some should it be cloudy?


 

I got there Torem and it's cloudy........waitin' for PCT to use it so I don't know the validity of it yet........


----------



## Saney (Sep 26, 2010)

Torem? Eww... Clomid and Masteron = PCT


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I got there Torem and it's cloudy........waitin' for PCT to use it so I don't know the validity of it yet........


 so how does the BOGO work what if i want to buy 10 vit C they gve me 20?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or do i have to enter 20


----------



## Saney (Sep 26, 2010)

The Situation said:


> so how does the BOGO work what if i want to buy 10 vit C they gve me 20?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You go to the specials link on the left colom.. You find the selection that clearly states, buy 1 get 1 or Buy 1 get 2 free..

You'll see it.. its obvious


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 26, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> You go to the specials link on the left colom.. You find the selection that clearly states, buy 1 get 1 or Buy 1 get 2 free..
> 
> You'll see it.. its obvious


 so u enter 5 and get 10


----------



## Saney (Sep 26, 2010)

Correct. if you pick the right selection.


----------



## Saney (Sep 26, 2010)

Tadalafil 30mg x 30ml vial: Sten Labs


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 26, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Correct. if you pick the right selection.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone else gonna have to take out a second mortgage to pay for all these gears and other chems?  

I wish gear purchases were tax deductible.  

BTW Alfonse.  I don't see why u don't just cruze on low dose test stead of foolin with PCT.  250mg/wk is a pretty sweet baseline T level.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 26, 2010)

Alphonse, their toremifene is good stuff.  It should be blue and cloudy.  Since you've been on a long abuser, get 2 or 3 bottles.  Dose it at 120 the first week and you'll def notice it working.  Then hit 80, 60 and I'd even do a fourth week at 39 in thus case.  Normal dosing is a little less and also 3 weeks, but as long as you've been on, I would do it this way.  Toremifene is also good to your lipid profile so it's a nice 1-2 effect.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 26, 2010)

I come in peace 

I love you all believe it or not


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 26, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Tadalafil 30mg x 30ml vial: Sten Labs


 your junk not working need that C


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 26, 2010)

Nuff said


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 26, 2010)

its the dress its In Az warm weather.that was a month ago


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm drinking a lemonade Four Loko right now. After about 12 beers since 10am. Yeah I'll be useless soon. And I'm waiting on some gook food. Awesome Sunday...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyone else gonna have to take out a second mortgage to pay for all these gears and other chems?
> 
> I wish gear purchases were tax deductible.
> 
> BTW Alfonse. I don't see why u don't just cruze on low dose test stead of foolin with PCT. 250mg/wk is a pretty sweet baseline T level.


 
PCT? WTF????


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 26, 2010)

Fuck it, best song ever!!! Always on the Pod when SFW....






YouTube Video


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 26, 2010)

inbox checked thanks for the junk pics.......


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 26, 2010)

You're welcome for the elephant trunk pics...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2010)

way too much bushy pubes . . jfc, didnt you used to be a stripper Gears?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2010)

lol I had this old broad offer to set me up in a suite at the casino this weekend! . . she wanted romance etc . . man, I could be just walking around, holding hands and shit, then be expected to AP the broad  . .  she we'rent no GILF, a fkg saggy-titted tweed skirt and pearls wearing granny!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2010)

werd . . she was loaded by the sounds, suites cost like $500/night . .  lol idk . .  maybe if she offerred me a years worth of HgH and all the gears . .


----------



## Tesla (Sep 26, 2010)

Just got torched at the pool.........Frickin' 100 degrees out in late Sept.....fuckin' wierd.......Played dodge ball with a couple gilf's kids in the pool for a couple hours...think I won sum points with one of 'em.........her kid digs me


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm fucking wasted. Well not really. Had like 12 beers at the game and bar. Then bought a Lemonade Loko... pounded it. And not got some Coors Lights... ate mad Gook food too..... what a fucking mess


----------



## Tesla (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice Will.......glad to hear the debauchery exists elsewhere besides here. lol


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> ^ deuce bigalow status! Maybe work her over for some change!
> 
> im hoping to land a sugar mama cougar one day. That would be fucking sweet. All id have to do is SFW, pin gears, tan, maybe clean her pool now and then, shave, pop some xanax and cialis, then throw her the old salami when she asks.
> 
> ...


 


 dick gears your a genius


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 26, 2010)

Back to fucking work, tomorow fuckkkk it got to get better then this


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2010)

got my mate to take some snaps at the gym . . ignoring the shitty posing and acne, the jerkedness is starting to come thru nicely . . 

Gears!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2010)

Al Pachino


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 26, 2010)

Jay, i caught the avy quote...that dude was a sick bastard...lol.  "I like booty....a man's butt.  If this was a few yrs ago, I'd be grabbing your booty too" -To the interviewer.  How unsettling would that shit be?  You'd be like "Ummmm...thanks?   CUT!!!!"  Gotta love Lock Up.

I think i'm gonna hit Sten up, too.  Pretty damn good sale.  Usually the free item is clen and my ass has like 3 or 4 of those fuckers at this point.  I'll prob get a BOGO toremifene since I was on for longer than normal.  Might pick melanotan 2 for my free item.  Maybe CJC though.  Anyone have much experience w/ that stuff?  

Steelers offense was rollin' w/ a 4th string QB!  3-0!  How scary are they gonna be once Ben gets back???  We can all relax about Alphonse now that the Pokes finally got a damn win!  Speaking of drinkin, had two beers while watching my game, about to have my second diet cream soda mixed w. double chocolate vodka.  That shit is delicious!  

ppl. here are ecstatic about the Chiefs.  They're in pretty sweet position in their division but I expect them to stumble later on.  I say they have a decent chance to win their division, esp if the can beat the Chargers again, but they'd get killed in the playoffs.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 26, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> got my mate to take some snaps at the gym . . ignoring the shitty posing and acne, the jerkedness is starting to come thru nicely . .
> 
> Gears!



Nice vascularity.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Nice vascularity.


 
hmm . . a visit from the tren fairy would be timely


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 26, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> hmm . . a visit from the tren fairy would be timely



Put one of Jay's pubes under your pillow and that might help.  Something tells me he can spare a few.  Speaking of, I read a funny ass thing recently about an analysis that was done at several gyms at their entrance into the sewer.  They were saying the levels of gear metabolites were off the charts...lol.  I was like file this under DUH!!!

I almost forgot the American Royal is starting.  It's a livestock show in KC that includes literally the biggest BBQ in the country.  You get to try food from hundreds of diff BBQ vendors and tents and there's a big competition to see who's best.  I was gonna go a few yrs ago but didn't make it.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2010)

Ghost-Busters lunch-box treasure chest!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 27, 2010)

So, I resisted the temptation to stock up w/ the sten sale.  Got a BOGO toremifene for 12 bucks and got a free melanotan 2.  Can't really beat those three items for a total of 25 bucks shipped.  This will let me extend my PCT another week or two just to make sure everything's all the way back.  Plus I'll have about 21 weeks of keeping a pretty decent tan.  That get me all the way through the winter w/o looking ghostly.

I'm up 10 points in my fantasy match up this week and the other guy is starting Gould tonight.  He'd have to score 10 points to tie me and if so, I win based on total points from each of our benches.  So, I think it's unlikely for him to be able to get 11 points, especially with Green Bay's defense playing like it is.  Clay Matthews is lookin beastly so far.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2010)

I got way too much sten . . jfc  . . got a warning for ya'll dosing the sten C: The bottom of the vial is super concentrated . . I been hard-boning for 72hours straight! This better settle down before work on Wednesday!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 27, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> a warning for ya'll dosing the sten C: The bottom of the vial is super concentrated . . I been hard-boning for 72hours straight! This better settle down before work on Wednesday!


 

U gotta shake the fuck outta the vial first u knucklehead

Even so.....the last part of the vial prolly is dosed just about right


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2010)

You know how many foods that are shaped like dicks... the best kinds!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 27, 2010)

Yep.  I always shake it up pretty good too.  I end up looking like the ripped guy on the shake weight commercial.  Seriously though, esp if it's been a while since I've used it I'll shake, set it down for a min, shake more.  Sometimes I'll go ahead and stir the bottom a bit with an oral syringe. That seems to help.



Ponyshow said:


> U gotta shake the fuck outta the vial first u knucklehead
> 
> Even so.....the last part of the vial prolly is dosed just about right


----------



## independent (Sep 27, 2010)

Whats up homos?  I had the best and worst weekend of my life.  So I go camping to the beach this weekend and my luck they are having a triathalon there.  I have 5 smokin hot women camping next to me.  These women had near perfect bodies, had decent faces and were all about 40 years old.  Well the first night I was there with just my son so they probably thought I was divorced.  I definitly could have scored with one of them for sure.  The next day my wife came up and cock blocked me for the rest of the weekend.  Im still depressed.  Good thing I ordered from sten because Im gonna need it after looking at those broads all weekend.


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 27, 2010)

whats up with all the cock-blocking wives lately???  you guys gotta tell a bitch to "ack right"


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats up homos?  I had the best and worst weekend of my life.  So I go camping to the beach this weekend and my luck they are having a triathalon there.  I have 5 smokin hot women camping next to me.  These women had near perfect bodies, had decent faces and were all about 40 years old.  Well the first night I was there with just my son so they probably thought I was divorced.  I definitly could have scored with one of them for sure.  The next day my wife came up and cock blocked me for the rest of the weekend.  Im still depressed.  Good thing I ordered from sten because Im gonna need it after looking at those broads all weekend.



This is no place for your boner, Mr!


----------



## JDub (Sep 27, 2010)

Check it out, we're famous (sort of...not really)
Dear College Baseball Players: Stop Using The Internet To Ask For Advice On Taking Steroids


----------



## JDub (Sep 27, 2010)

Good stuff Will, sounds like a fun time!

Had my 30th birthday this weekend...double-decker bus to 3 area bars.  Total. Fucking. Shitshow.
I'm a wreck at the office right now, can't wait to not be here.  Need water+couch.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 27, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats up homos?  I had the best and worst weekend of my life.  So I go camping to the beach this weekend and my luck they are having a triathalon there.  I have 5 smokin hot women camping next to me.  These women had near perfect bodies, had decent faces and were all about 40 years old.  Well the first night I was there with just my son so they probably thought I was divorced.  I definitly could have scored with one of them for sure.  The next day my wife came up and cock blocked me for the rest of the weekend.  Im still depressed.  Good thing I ordered from sten because Im gonna need it after looking at those broads all weekend.



Goddamn them cock blocking wives.  The whole lot of'em!  I'm still depressed over my recent disaster.  Why do wives always have to get in the way and spoil a good thing?!?!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 27, 2010)

we are famous they got the whole crew someone retread that thread


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lmao


 
Hey Dick, looks like they deleted World-Pharma's new banner thread 


. . and replaced it with a different one, minus our honest appraisal


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 27, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> Hey Dick, looks like they deleted World-Pharma's new banner thread
> 
> 
> . . and replaced it with a different one, minus our honest appraisal


 post thread


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 27, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> Hey Dick, looks like they deleted World-Pharma's new banner thread
> 
> 
> . . and replaced it with a different one, minus our honest appraisal


 
those fucktards are suppose to send me some clomid I won.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 27, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> those fucktards are suppose to send me some clomid I won.


 
20 pills Wow thats not even enough for a damm clomid cycle,what a bunch of tight jews.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 27, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> 20 pills Wow thats not even enough for a damm clomid cycle,what a bunch of tight jews.



Maybe it's from a partial return...lol.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 27, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Maybe it's from a partial return...lol.


 
 scared to use them.I have so much clomid from sten Idk what the hell gonna do with it


----------



## Tesla (Sep 27, 2010)

No "Black Frisbee" tonight..........I actually took out the pizza from the oven after 13 mins. this time instead of 4 hours like last time


Added sum cooked shrimp to the fukker....good shit........


Burnin' sum Deez wit a little Merlot and Monday Night Football........


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> No "Black Frisbee" tonight..........I actually took out the pizza from the oven after 13 mins. this time instead of 4 hours like last time
> 
> 
> Added sum cooked shrimp to the fukker....good shit........
> ...


 
mmmmmm 4 hour burnt pizza


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> mmmmmm 4 hour burnt pizza



Pizza with snails...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 27, 2010)

Great MNF game BTW.  I won my fantasy match up by 2 points...3-0 bitches!  If Gould had gotten just one more FG, dude woulda beaten me.  I bet he's pissed as hell that the Bears went for it on 4th down rather than taking the easy FG early on.  LOL.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> LMFAO we may need to let em know how we feel again.
> 
> ....And they are DEF NOT FDA approved!!!!


 

werd . . . inviting ridicule . . wtf, were they thinking everyone was going to flood the thread with ball-sucking praise and high-5s???

 . . anyway, you gonna hit your Big again Dick? Got some Gears in mind?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2010)

nice~! . .  Im still contemplating between dbol/EQ/Test/Deca or dbol/test/tren bulk if the sides are managable . . . free food at work makes bulking as pleasurable as it does make cutting so fkg painful . . so much scotch fillet steak  . .


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

Long live the Clean thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 28, 2010)

Shrimp and Salmon for Brekky

Most normal people have Eggs and toast..........wtf is wrong with me. 


Well, this is normal I guess...


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> pfp and DMZ
> 
> nah ill prob have to get something wet. anadrol/EQ/Test/Deca (IF my new source pans out)
> 
> ...


 
Make sure you hit up Josh for coupons for 5 guys, and BK. He's got a whole trapper keeper full of em.

GICH!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

reps for everyone on page 397


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 28, 2010)

Speaking of good breakfasts, I was craving egg mcmuffins the other day so the gf made me a really close copy.   Whole wheat English muffins, American cheese, omega eggs, smart balance omega butter, no Canadian Bacon.  did two eggs per instead of one gore more protein.  Tasted damn good.


----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2010)

niagaraballs said:


> speaking of good breakfasts, i was craving egg mcmuffins the other day so the gf made me a really close copy.   Whole wheat english muffins, american cheese, omega eggs, smart balance omega butter, no canadian bacon.  Did two eggs per instead of one gore more protein.  Tasted damn good.



score!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> score!!



That's seriously all you got?  You need some new material.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> That's seriously all you got?  You need some new material.  Just sayin'.



Placebo Hoarder?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Placebo Hoarder?



You've been wearing that one out for probably 6 rather than 8 months....modest improvement.  Post something about fucking a fat chick or something.  That would be more entertaining for everyone.


----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2010)

hmm, lets see...

Coupon Connoisseur?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> hmm, lets see...
> 
> Coupon Connoisseur?



Fine, if you start going by Chubby chaser.  CC's all around.  On that note, WTF has CC-10 been???  My money is he enrolled in an intensive spelling improvement class.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Fine, if you start going by Chubby chaser.  CC's all around.  On that note, WTF has CC-10 been???  My money is he enrolled in an intensive spelling improvement class.



well, I'll go by Chubby Chaser if you post up pics of ur girl friend..

I'll put up all my Gears to ur placebos that moar ppl would wanna bang mine over urs


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2010)

Cheers Sitch!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> well, I'll go by Chubby Chaser if you post up pics of ur girl friend..
> 
> I'll put up all my Gears to ur placebos that moar ppl would wanna bang mine over urs



Moar, huh...?


----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Moar, huh...?



Moar = More

fucking cock sucker


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 28, 2010)

This stupid fukkin app. I can't give rep (or neg). I can't see smileys... I just see " colon coffee colon", but it's still funny to see it. Especially "colon jerkit colon". But now I can't quote... WTF?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> fucking cock sucker


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 28, 2010)

vortrit said:


>


 
WTF is stuck through her ear?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> WTF is stuck through her ear?



Beats me - I never even looked at her ear... fag!


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 28, 2010)

Had your eyes on that cock, eh?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Had your eyes on that cock, eh?


----------



## independent (Sep 28, 2010)

So I got my Vit-C from sten, do you guys just tear off the aluminum top? Thats what I did.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 28, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> So I got my Vit-C from sten, do you guys just tear off the aluminum top? Thats what I did.



I tear off the entire metal thing and just keep the rubber stopper on it, draw w/ an oral syringe.  The gf said you should just be able to draw like any other med vial.  Shit, not w/ these 23 gauge pins.  Literally impossible to draw that stuff through it.  It's a pain in the ass the way they crimp stuff.  IR just had screw tops w/ built in droppers.  Much easier.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 28, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> So I got my Vit-C from sten, do you guys just tear off the aluminum top? Thats what I did.


 
Yeah and fuck an oral syringe. Just tip the vial and drink from it.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> B united and it feels so gooood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen


----------



## Tesla (Sep 28, 2010)

YouTube Video













R.I.P. Mitch


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Yeah and fuck an oral syringe. Just tip the vial and drink from it.
> 
> GICH!



Or just dump a vial of Vitamin V into a 5 Hour Energy bottle and laugh about how true that name is for it.  Actually not a bad idea.  You could carry it around to work or wherever and have a supply of V at the ready for impromptu pounding.  It'd be easier if someone noticed it among your shit than a chem bottle.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)

More or less?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 29, 2010)

Welp, the gilf officially told me to "stay outta my life!"  Guess I won't be needing the rest of my vit-c.  Ironic, I was burnin' thru that shit like it wasn't nobody's bidness when I was seeing her, never taking more than 1.5ml. 

Already cruisin POF for a temp fill in for when the wifey goes back acrossed the pond.  Not looking too promising so far.  Only four broads have viewed me so far (coupla fatties, 1 fugly, and one with no pic) and I've had no msgs from anyone so far.  Qualidad seems disappointing thus far.

Anyhoo, bout to head to the PO to see if my gears have arrived so I can be disappointed again.


----------



## Saney (Sep 29, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Welp, the gilf officially told me to "stay outta my life!"  Guess I won't be needing the rest of my vit-c.  Ironic, I was burnin' thru that shit like it wasn't nobody's bidness when I was seeing her, never taking more than 1.5ml.
> 
> Already cruisin POF for a temp fill in for when the wifey goes back acrossed the pond.  Not looking too promising so far.  Only four broads have viewed me so far (coupla fatties, 1 fugly, and one with no pic) and I've had no msgs from anyone so far.  Qualidad seems disappointing thus far.
> 
> Anyhoo, bout to head to the PO to see if my gears have arrived so I can be disappointed again.



if you want chicks to check you out.. then just go to your matches they have made for you this week or w/e, and just mass click all of them.. no need to spend time reading or messaging broads, clicking their profile along will have them check you out..

It works, trust the E-Cunt Hunter


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Sep 29, 2010)

Also, if you allow smokers/drug addicts/burn victims to search for you, you'll increase your oportunidad by 46.8%

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 29, 2010)

Will do!  I think I set my profile open to smokers, addicts, and burn victims.


----------



## Saney (Sep 29, 2010)

Lol ^


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 29, 2010)

Finally got a bite.  But, this broad lives about 50 miles away and has 5 kids at home!  Fuck that!  Says she works on a collective farm?!?  I thought they only had those in the soviet union.


----------



## NiagaraSmalls (Sep 29, 2010)

I just picked up a used rubber pussy off Ebay for $1.78 plus shipping. These things retail at $89.99! I can't wait to use it tonight while my 300lb girlfriend fucks me with her dildo she picked up used off of Craigslist. Score!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL

:coffee;


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 29, 2010)

WTF is POF????

Answer me godammitt!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> WTF is POF????
> 
> Answer me godammitt!!!!



Pee on face


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 29, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Pee on face


 
Or Penis On Face.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 29, 2010)

I thought u injected Vit C


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 29, 2010)

Willp, sounds like you got an awesome nite ahead of ya.  I'm jealous.  Be sure to tube this event!

Finally got my testE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  AFT!!!  Time to get a glute fulla test & deca.  Now, if Saney will cum thru for me, I can top it all off this week with 200mg trenE!

GEARS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 29, 2010)

Night ahead of me?


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## jennygymbunny (Sep 29, 2010)

that's horrible... snooki took quite a punch. if you watched the show that guy didnt flip and punch her until she called him ugly... thats what set him off being called ugly f-ing retard


----------



## jennygymbunny (Sep 29, 2010)

why is that lady working out in jeans n e ways... and all around moron


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)

What?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Night ahead of me?



Oops.  That was Niagrasmalls talking about the rubber pussy and getting raped with a strapon.

Just sounded like sum10 you might say, so I got confused.

Anyhoo, just took a 4ml shot of test/deca to the quad.  Prolly gonna be hurtin tomorrow.  But, it'll be nice to not have the test level of a 9yo girl soon.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 29, 2010)

jennygymbunny said:


> why is that lady working out in jeans n e ways... and all around moron


 
What do you workout in?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)

jennygymbunny said:


> that's horrible... snooki took quite a punch. if you watched the show that guy didnt flip and punch her until she called him ugly... thats what set him off being called ugly f-ing retard



We are negotiating talks with The Situation about removing that from his signature. That bastard!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> What do you workout in?



Looks like white shorts and a blue tank-top.  I say we need more pics, specially if she's gonna be hanging out in the CT.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 29, 2010)

vortrit said:


> We are negotiating talks with The Situation about removing that from his signature. That bastard!


 
_




_


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)

vortrit said:


> We are negotiating talks with The Situation about removing that from his signature. That bastard!



They are not going well so far.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Sep 29, 2010)

hey you fucking fag someone ban this asshole


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)

wtf?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 29, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> hey you fucking fag someone ban this asshole


 
Werd!



WTF happenned to this place??




Buncha fuckin' tools


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 29, 2010)

Fukkin tard. GTFO!!!!

Do we need some bomb pics from jenny?

GSCH!


----------



## independent (Sep 29, 2010)

Took my first dose of vit c yesterday and this shit fucking rules!!!!!!!!!!  I was sporting a half chub all day long.  Just the thought of pussy and I would get a boner.  I could lhjo all day long on this stuff.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 29, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Took my first dose of vit c yesterday and this shit fucking rules!!!!!!!!!! I was sporting a half chub all day long. Just the thought of pussy and I would get a boner. I could lhjo all day long on this stuff.


 
Yeah, I take 2 ml per day(60 mg) for BP maintenance.........working beautifully for wood and BP.......just need to double dose the research stuff...at least I do.....but u just wait for the sales at Sten and get "C" for $8.00 per vial on average...so it's cheap!! I just got 3 vials for $24.00 at Sten which included shipping


Earlier in the Summer when I pounded my Ex at that hotel in Downtown Sac, I took 1-1/2 "REAL C's"(30mg) at like 9 o'clock that night and the real shit is just flat out ridiculous.......Just non-stop poundage all frickin' night and the rest of the weekend.........wish I could afford them...even with my insurance at Kaiser they were still $10.00 per pill....If I could afford those, I would be popping those like multi's every morning..


----------



## independent (Sep 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yeah, I take 2 ml per day(60 mg) for BP maintenance.........working beautifully for wood and BP.......just need to double dose the research stuff...at least I do.....but u just wait for the sales at Sten and get "C" for $8.00 per vial on average...so it's cheap!! I just got 3 vials for $24.00 at Sten which included shipping
> 
> 
> Earlier in the Summer when I pounded my Ex at that hotel in Downtown Sac, I took 1-1/2 "REAL C's"(30mg) at like 9 o'clock that night and the real shit is just flat out ridiculous.......Just non-stop poundage all frickin' night and the rest of the weekend.........wish I could afford them...even with my insurance at Kaiser they were still $10.00 per pill....If I could afford those, I would be popping those like multi's every morning..



I only took .75ml too.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 29, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I only took .75ml too.


 
I have a high tolerance to it now after all my "C" abuse.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 29, 2010)

awww I fuckin hate my job.It's makeing my hair fall out faster then the juice.Tired of hearing ppl fukin complain.I feel like like burning this mother down sometimes.Got to be more to life then this b.s.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 29, 2010)

Jenny works out in spandex, leg warmers, head band and sweatshirt off the shoulder.  Flashdance style!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a pretty good story that will make you just shake your head.  I was in the "near me" chat on Moco and some bitch sends an instant message saying "you sexy".  So I said thanks and asked if she had pics.  She didnt on the site but offered to text some.  I thought what the hell, she might end up being hitable.

So she sends pics and she's kinda ghetto looking but not bad.  So she asks me to send another pic...after I do she's like "I'm into black men."  So I'm like ok....I don't happen to be black...  No response.  I mean she obviously saw pics initially.  Dumb bitch...lol.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 29, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I have a pretty good story that will make you just shake your head. I was in the "near me" chat on Moco and some bitch sends an instant message saying "you sexy". So I said thanks and asked if she had pics. She didnt on the site but offered to text some. I thought what the hell, she might end up being hitable.
> 
> So she sends pics and she's kinda ghetto looking but not bad. So she asks me to send another pic...after I do she's like "I'm into black men." So I'm like ok....I don't happen to be black... No response. I mean she obviously saw pics initially. Dumb bitch...lol.


 

Shoulda told her u were Black from the waist down, knigg


----------



## Tesla (Sep 29, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> YouTube Video



Classic flick.  Still one of the best.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 30, 2010)

About to SFLegs.  This place is dead as fuck.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Took my first dose of vit c yesterday and this shit fucking rules!!!!!!!!!! I was sporting a half chub all day long. Just the thought of pussy and I would get a boner. I could lhjo all day long on this stuff.


 u pinn that shit?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> YouTube Video


 one of my  fav movies


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 30, 2010)

supp my candy-eating jewlings? 

Had a nice date with my LH last night, went out for dinner, then JO'd . . .now Ima bout to pinn' sum gearz . . . 

fuck all you fatty queers!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 30, 2010)

Roids new girl is a secret Jew.  She mentioned working on a "collective farm"....AKA a kibbutz!  Busted!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)

oneday someone will meet that stare with a 9mm busted in yo ass..just saying % wise a soon or later thing...


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Had the AP fest of all Ap fests. hours and hours. My chick kept nutting continuously...telling me how much she loved me. which frustrated the fuck out of me, because i couldnt bust despite a rock solid womb stabbing bone.
> 
> So i went into manic rapist mode, plowing unmercifully until my tip was slipping in and out of her cervix. and she had a full blown Asthma attack. sounded like a whistle...then gasps. So she breaks out the nebulizer with albuterol. Then crawled off to the shower all bow legged and shakey.
> 
> ...


 
lmao gears your a freak


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Sep 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Had the AP fest of all Ap fests. hours and hours. My chick kept nutting continuously...telling me how much she loved me. which frustrated the fuck out of me, because i couldnt bust despite a rock solid womb stabbing bone.
> 
> So i went into manic rapist mode, plowing unmercifully until my tip was slipping in and out of her cervix. and she had a full blown Asthma attack. sounded like a whistle...then gasps. So she breaks out the nebulizer with albuterol. Then crawled off to the shower all bow legged and shakey.
> 
> ...





Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Sep 30, 2010)

Fuckin' Sten has stepped it's game up..........Got my Order of (3) "C"'s in 2 days....and I'm on the West Coast.......Plus they kicked in another Tee shirt(Blue).........just did a shot of "C" to celebrate....


'bout to burn a blunt them go Mountain Biking........fuckin' bitch last night stepped right in front of me on the bike path, I smashed into her, endo'd over the handlebars and did 3 somersalts in the dirt........I was like a fuckin' stunt man...GEARZZ....just tucked and rolled.........Fuckin' body is all cut up to shit, but wtf......damm cunt needs to watch wtf she's doin'......da bitch was ok btw......


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 30, 2010)

Why the fuck don't I get a fucking Sten t-shirt? Cocksuckers.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fuckin' Sten has stepped it's game up..........Got my Order of (3) "C"'s in 2 days....and I'm on the West Coast.......Plus they kicked in another Tee shirt(Blue).........just did a shot of "C" to celebrate....
> 
> 
> 'bout to burn a blunt them go Mountain Biking........fuckin' bitch last night stepped right in front of me on the bike path, I smashed into her, endo'd over the handlebars and did 3 somersalts in the dirt........I was like a fuckin' stunt man...GEARZZ....just tucked and rolled.........Fuckin' body is all cut up to shit, but wtf......damm cunt needs to watch wtf she's doin'......da bitch was ok btw......


 
 that shit happened to me one time but I hit the fucking pavement I was booking on my bike and here comes this dumb bitch  comes from nowhere between 2 parked cars and I hit here doing atleast 20 mph.the bitch flew like 20 feet back I flipped over the bars and had road rash on my face hands.The women had the wind knocked out of here so bad someone had to call 911.After everything was said and done  everybody was acting like it was my fault the lady was screaming at me.good times


----------



## independent (Sep 30, 2010)

The Situation said:


> u pinn that shit?



Yup.  Was I not supposed too?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 30, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Why the fuck don't I get a fucking Sten t-shirt? Cocksuckers.


 
Ask for one in the comments section of your next order ....... works for me everytime...just say you'll wear the fuckin' thing all over town


----------



## Tesla (Sep 30, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Yup. Was I not supposed too?


 
No fukkin' way u did that, knigg........please say ur kidding......u would need like a 10 guage needle to push that Sten C thru


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Yup. Was I not supposed too?


 
ouch  95% of sten shit oral bro


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Yup. Was I not supposed too?


 yea u pin it just ask pony.... thats the best way to get it at least
thats what pony says..I have never used it so i was just asking the picture looks like a pin item..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> No fukkin' way u did that, knigg........please say ur kidding......u would need like a 10 guage needle to push that Sten C thru


 then how u do it knigg..they give u an oral pin to do it...how about the doc's vit C was that a pinning event or oral


----------



## independent (Sep 30, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> No fukkin' way u did that, knigg........please say ur kidding......u would need like a 10 guage needle to push that Sten C thru



I used a 20g to pin it and it burned like a mofo.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 30, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Tesla (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Sep 30, 2010)

BBQ Salmon........nuff said........Gonna have it every night from now on and die of Mercury poisoning.......Just melts in my mouth.......Can't stop eating it.......I eat sum10 like every 1/2 hour now....all day and night........My metab. must be like a fukkin' Hummingbird.......Time for sum Strawberries dipped in Sugar free choc. pudding


Chick at the Supermarket got written up for flirting me and writing my # on her hand......Old ugly bitch that prolly hasn't had cock since The Renaissance reported her.......saw her tonight at the store and she gave me sum Vikes after seeing me last night after my bike crash she promised me sum and came thru.......

Add in sum Merlot and Headband and loopiness will ensue


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 30, 2010)

Tell her a bj would help take your mind off the pain.  If she's already doing this other stuff you know she's down.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Oct 1, 2010)

for our CT narcs






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 1, 2010)

Pony, it's your DRSE duty to AP this supermarket trollop


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 1, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> Pony, it's your DRSE duty to AP this supermarket trollop



Make her wear the supermarket apron when you hit it, too.


----------



## Saney (Oct 1, 2010)

I only have one more scheduled Injection then i'll be done my blast 


What should I do?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 1, 2010)

STFU and pinn moar gearz


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 1, 2010)

LHJO to celebrate.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 1, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I only have one more scheduled Injection then i'll be done my blast
> 
> 
> What should I do?


 
I agree with Capp....Pinn more gearzzz



and yeah.....The Supermarket Ho has like a lip ring, too........wonder what getting hummage would be like with that........


One of the other checkers told me she was certfiable crazy and takes lotz of medz for it..sum Schizo condition........I attract more crazy chicks I swear to fukkin' God


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 1, 2010)

Lip ring, on drugs... yeah she doesn't have 12 STD's.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Oct 1, 2010)

ok.. I'm def gonna pin moar Gears! But I'll be cruisin..

I bought some Masteron E powder.. I think I know how to make it.. I'm not sure.. So if I die, I'll send John all my Gears


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 1, 2010)

Snort it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 1, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> ok.. I'm def gonna pin moar Gears! But I'll be cruisin..
> 
> I bought some Masteron E powder.. I think I know how to make it.. I'm not sure.. So if I die, I'll send John all my Gears



"Moar, moar moar!!!!!" - Billy Idol


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 1, 2010)

Gotta brag about this one....

My HS alma mater has the most players currently in the NFL than ANY other school in the country.  Nice!  Taylor was actually there when I was and is from the same borough as me.

Pittsburgh's Woodland Hills High has 6 NFL players - NFL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 1, 2010)

Whatever happened to that penny ho? She definitely looked like one sprayable, cornholable bitch!  I thought she was gonna post up some noods!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 1, 2010)

She was prob made up.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 1, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Whatever happened to that penny ho? She definitely looked like one sprayable, cornholable bitch! I thought she was gonna post up some noods!


 







YouTube Video


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 1, 2010)

I put in my resignation today here at work. I'm going to work for a competitor. They are going to walk me out at some point. The over/under was 2:00. I wish they'd get it over with FFS!!! I want to go SFW. I will be pissed if they want me to work the last coupla weeks.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 1, 2010)

*Twins separated at birth???*


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 1, 2010)

If dude skates out and flicks a tooth pick at the other team, we'll KNOW it's really Scott Hall!  "Just.....too...SWEEEET!!!!"


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> From what im gathering on the Intranets, make it the same way you would for 250mg/ml test cyp. use 3% ba and 12% bb.
> 
> its stable up to 300mg/ml but play it safe with 250


 
saney and his masteron venture


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I used a 20g to pin it and it burned like a mofo.


 hard core my kniglet


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 1, 2010)

I dunno if that'd work JJ.  Here's my audition though.  "Here's another story but don't ya dare laugh, just another case about the wrong path.  Straight and narrow or your soul gets cast..." Bonus points for whoever knows that one.  I was thoroughly unimpressed when someone thought one of my quotes was something I came up with and not a well known Beastie Boys song.  With all the Jews up in this bitch, someone should've known it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> saney and his masteron venture


 should be good mast is a good one


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Oct 1, 2010)

Man tren is the shit.I can def. tell it makes me agressive a car full of mexicans almost swerved into me last night.I came alive like someone lit a firecracker under my ass.I spead up curseing and yelling pull the fuck over foaming from the mouth like a dog with rabbies.I was throwing old water bottles at there 1988 accord(half full) they were trying to get the fuck.I finally let it go and went home and lhjo


----------



## Saney (Oct 1, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Man tren is the shit.I can def. tell it makes me agressive a car full of mexicans almost swerved into me last night.I came alive like someone lit a firecracker under my ass.I spead up curseing and yelling pull the fuck over foaming from the mouth like a dog with rabbies.I was throwing old water bottles at there 1988 accord(half full) they were trying to get the fuck.I finally let it go and went home and lhjo



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Tesla (Oct 1, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


 
I having a hard time believing anything really happens around here.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello. I'm not Johny Cash.


----------



## Saney (Oct 1, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I having a hard time believing anything really happens around here.



werd


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah, hard to beat Ricky D.  "Skills provide the shows, also fried the foes and when I step into a room pimps hide they hoes.  Is that really him?!  Yes, that's his highness and for the last time stop lookin at his fine ass!"


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Oct 1, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


 
lhjo pics?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Al, wtf is that in your avy?
> 
> You unjerked, PFP'less, 175 lbs soaking wet mofo!


 

I thought it was my fairly jerked, semi-roadmapped pipe.......I'm happy with my results.......I worked pretty fukkin' hard at it the last 9 weeks.


----------



## independent (Oct 1, 2010)

The Situation said:


> hard core my kniglet



And so is my penis now.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> saney just dissed me. or his girl..one.
> 
> fucking lesbian hunting bastards!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> greg .


 








Did u fukkin' use a 23G 1-1/2" in ur pec??.....I was gonna use a 25g 5/8" when I got enuff nadd to pinn my pec, but that pinn looked pretty fukkin' long...

I might pinn my pec tonight...wtf??...only got a few shots left anyway...might as well see how it feels.....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> he'll know what i mean....


 is that a new clip of u giving a shout out to saney

looking semijerked my knigg


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lol just the widows peak. The guy on the left looks like Antonio banderas and the *guy on the right looks like Vortit*.



 god damn man you never fail to make me lol and plop at the same time 



PS: chill back on the A.C, not only are you wasting some good bred on the energy bill that could easily go into your drug habit, your nipples will thank you. They are out of control


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> word. big status is long gone. ive lost aprox 35 lbs of mass since 2009. was 230, im only 190-195 lbs soaking wet.
> 
> i wanna hit 210-215 solid by next summer. so ill need to bulk up hard starting in dec-jan.
> 
> *by the way sitch, do you even workout? *



Us puto ricans are well known to have our valleys year subscription and walk around the gym trying to run game at the mamis working out on the squat rack. Im sure stich can relate, he walks around zipping a cup of muscle milk I bet


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Oct 2, 2010)

Gears!

And i can't help it she's a lesbian hunter... but i'm not too worried about it either 

And one thing to note, when Richard said he thought he may have "nicked" a vein, and his breathing got all wack.. i remeber that happening to me.. and my chest felt like it was caving in and i was extremely short of breath.. fucking felt like death!

anyhow, since i quit the Orals, my Blood Pressure has steadily declined to the mid-high 140's.. so i'm doing A OK!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 2, 2010)

Mid to high 40's is still high, chief.  Grab some celery seed extract.  It helps a lot.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 2, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Us puto ricans are well known to have our valleys year subscription and walk around the gym trying to run game at the mamis working out on the squat rack. Im sure stich can relate, he walks around zipping a cup of muscle milk I bet


 yep press 350 12reps then Pablo Cruz to the honeyswith some MM..


----------



## Tesla (Oct 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> check your facebook msgs you not big!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Oct 2, 2010)

Sam Wise comes through again


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 3, 2010)

Just watched the pinning vid.  I thought you were kidding about the Lysol!  LOL.  Why not just go w/ the alcohol wipe?  Also, what was the deal w/ taking so long to inject the gear after you put the pin in?  Seemed like you took a long time to put it in.


----------



## Saney (Oct 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Just watched the pinning vid.  I thought you were kidding about the Lysol!  LOL.  Why not just go w/ the alcohol wipe?  Also, what was the deal w/ taking so long to inject the gear after you put the pin in?  Seemed like you took a long time to put it in.



Just SFW, Pin Fucking Gears, Sam Wise The Great, Order 4 Moar vials of Sust450, Gonna send it all to Josh, so he gets Jacked, Adam is gonna run Tren and Deca at 1g Test per Week and get Gyno, Al has a big Rib Cage, Papa-Johny is growing shorter with every passing Day, Yes Josh he kept the needle in his pec to show off and say ultimately "I can dangle a needle from my heart and fat Joshy can't even Pin fucking Gears"


Ok, now off to buy some Donuts for my fellow employees..


yes, i weigh 233lbs!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 3, 2010)

I have 23's ready to go. Gen has now reshipped so shouldn't be long til I'm set up.  Still gonna wait til Dec. 1 to start though.  That gives me a month of PCT followed by a a good 9 weeks to reset production and give the body a break.  

Gonna have to pick up like 5 more compounds to put together with it though.  I figure M1-T, DHEA, HMB, GHRP, IGF-1 LR3, maybe even some GHB.  Oh, and a thing or too from GNC.  Seriously though, I'll reveal the master plan when i get a little closer to the date.  Gonna keep it pretty simple, but add in something that should add a nice twist toward the end.  

In other notes, watching Game Day Morning on NFL Network and Mooch just picked the Steelers to beat the Ravens to get to 4-0 today.  He's now saying the Steelers are the team to beat in the AFC.  The band wagon is starting to load up.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 3, 2010)

Got the gear from Dark Saney Labs yesterday and pinned another ml testE250 and 2ml TrenE150.  So, gonna go 1gram TestE and deca/tren @ 300mg each.  Also, continuing with the tides till they run out.  Gonna shoot for 260 this time around, then maybe cut down to around 235 late spring.  Time to get jerked!  

Werd on those 25g darts.  I used a 23g last nite and that's what I'm gonna stick with.  25's take TFL.


----------



## Saney (Oct 3, 2010)

25's are nice.. The moar LHJO you do, the faster you can inject..

and what Gears is Josh gonna run?


----------



## independent (Oct 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Gonna have to pick up like 5 more compounds to put together with it though.  I figure M1-T, DHEA, HMB, GHRP, IGF-1 LR3, maybe even some GHB.  Oh, and a thing or too from GNC.  Seriously though, I'll reveal the master plan when i get a little closer to the date.  Gonna keep it pretty simple, but add in something that should add a nice twist toward the end.



Honestly dump all that additional stuff because it isnt gonna do shit. Dump the m1t for a better and safer oral that you can run for at least 6 weeks.
You guys get way to complicated for no additional benefit.  And your ragging on Saney for running too much stuff at one time.

GICH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Honestly dump all that additional stuff because it isnt gonna do shit. Dump the m1t for a better and safer oral that you can run for at least 6 weeks.
> You guys get way to complicated for no additional benefit. And your ragging on Saney for running too much stuff at one time.
> 
> GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> oops edited
> 
> no a 25, 1.5
> 
> ...



I'm gonna start drawing and pinning with my 20s.  It's gonna hurt like a mofo, but it'll save time & $.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Honestly dump all that additional stuff because it isnt gonna do shit. Dump the m1t for a better and safer oral that you can run for at least 6 weeks.
> You guys get way to complicated for no additional benefit. And your ragging on Saney for running too much stuff at one time.
> 
> GICH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2010)

gears u really used that?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 3, 2010)

Guys, all the letters things was a joke.  It was making fun of Saney's kitchen sink cycle where he's using shitloads of compounds for his first cycle.  The GNC part at the end shoulda clued everyone in about the letters if the GHB and HMB didn't.

Gears I'm gonna run?  Test undecanoate for around 12 weeks, adding in a little something extra at week 8.  It'll be simple and smart.  More details at a later date since I'm not doing this til December.


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 3, 2010)

why not kickstart with an oral youve already used?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 3, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> why not kickstart with an oral youve already used?



Mostly because I'm gonna sell off the rest of my X-Tren stash soon and all I'll have for orals is epi, which is a methyl.  Gonna go easy on the liver until later on.  Right now I'm doing NAC, milk thistle and sesamin to detox out between cycles.


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 3, 2010)

gonna be a long wait for that undecanote to kick in.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, but it stays in the system for a while after the last jab, too.  Kind of a wash.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 whats with the crows


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Oct 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Gears I'm gonna run?  Test undecanoate for around 12 weeks, adding in a little something extra at week 8.  It'll be simple and smart.  More details at a later date since I'm not doing this til December.



Isn't "ONLY" 12 weeks of Test Undecanoate a waste??? at least 18.. you'll PCT right after you start feeling anything.. but w/e.. i'm the kitchen Sink whore and you're a Gear waster


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2010)

whats with the crows


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> cycling soon?


 
Gotta join a gym first.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 3, 2010)

Aren't they Ravens?


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Join?
> 
> Print out a free ballys pass. Then when it expires in a week, print out another one for a diff location.
> 
> SCORE!


 


This nig I know is gonna hook me up at Gold's. He works there.

He said this coming week. 

Then I'll order a kilo of BA and some celery seed extract and I'll be jacked in 2 weeks.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Isn't "ONLY" 12 weeks of Test Undecanoate a waste??? at least 18.. you'll PCT right after you start feeling anything.. but w/e.. i'm the kitchen Sink whore and you're a Gear waster



12 weeks is plenty for a test cycle.  The ester stays around and you're still "on" for another 2 weeks.  It's not as if a longer ester robs you of 2 or 3 weeks of a cycle.  It just has a delayed start and a delayed finish.  Looking forward to a non-nosebleed run.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> This nig I know is gonna hook me up at Gold's. He works there.
> 
> He said this coming week.
> 
> Then I'll order a kilo of BA and some celery seed extract and I'll be jacked in 2 weeks.


 who has the good celery x


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 3, 2010)

I think Nsmalls has the celery hookup....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I think Nsmalls has the celery hookup....


 really  So he's not the placebo push u said he is


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 3, 2010)

Hell no, he only does the real shit. Careful, pulse it.


----------



## Saney (Oct 3, 2010)

lol Josh needs to go fucking Kill himself... Celery Seed? is that gonna change the fucking world or sum10?? Jesus fucking Nigger Christ... Pin some fucking real Gears for a real worthwhile cycle and get Jerked... holy shit you nigger not big


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 3, 2010)

This 23 year old is coming over in like an hour.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> celery seed is great and all....but only if its short ester. otherwise you'll need a 7-keto pulse jumpstart


 7-keto waht that


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 3, 2010)

WillyP used to do celery seed extract actually.  It's just smart to control your bp while on cycle.   Willy was using Cycle Support by Anabolic Innovations.  You could probably find the old posts where he was saying how effective it was but tastes  bad.  I wanna say it was at AM as well as BN.  Willy used to take all the ancillary stuff when he was running methyls like Superdrol.  That was back at BN when he was talking about running SD.  Ask him if he got nosebleeds when he was using celery seed extract.  He and I don't always agree on supps but we do both swear by celery seed and Paravol.

I mean if you want nosebleeds, moar power to ya but it's kind of dumb to take moar chances with your health than you have to when cycling.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> WillyP used to do celery seed extract actually. It's just smart to control your bp while on cycle. Willy was using Cycle Support by Anabolic Innovations. You could probably find the old posts where he was saying how effective it was but tastes bad. I wanna say it was at AM as well as BN. Willy used to take all the ancillary stuff when he was running methyls like Superdrol. That was back at BN when he was talking about running SD. Ask him if he got nosebleeds when he was using celery seed extract. He and I don't always agree on supps but we do both swear by celery seed and Paravol.
> 
> I mean if you want nosebleeds, moar power to ya but it's kind of dumb to take moar chances with your health than you have to when cycling.


http://img841.imageshack.us/i/banjo.gif/
 I think the question was were to get it from


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 3, 2010)

I've gotten it by itself from Vitamin World and in a good formula from CEL called Cycle Assist.  Bought that at a local Affordable Supplements store.  By itself it's a lot cheaper but that formula had a lot of other good stuff in it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 3, 2010)

*"You care about my fiber???!  Not really..."*


----------



## Tesla (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Oct 3, 2010)

That was some good AP. The 23 year old left a little bit ago. Destroyed the puss. I think I dropped like 2ml of vitamin V earlier. Pounded it every which way the sprayed up her chest and shit. 

Celebrating by drinking a Bud longneck and cooking up a couple steaks.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 3, 2010)

Anyone know who the 3rd and 4th string QB's are for Dallas?  Wonder if they'd be 3-1 now  if they'd have gone with those guys.  They're what, 1-2 with their starter?  How much are they paying Romo again...?  Think they'd trade a pick for Dixon?  He's got a better record than Romo after all.



Ponyshow said:


>


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Whatever happened to wildin out and bein violent?
> 
> Whatever happened to catchin a good-ol' fashioned passionate ass-whoopin and gettin your shoes, coat and your hat tooken?



Im probably just missing an inside joke, but I've got a beat down story to share since it is deader than that hooker I choked last week in here.

I had just got out of Basic training, was pretty big, and 19, so in my head I was fucking invincible.  Went down to Club LaVilla in Panama City with my battle-buddy, who was also jerked.  Picked up some snatch, and then was standing in line with about 200 other pathetic fucks that were too ugly to be taken to the front.  This was no place for my sexy.  

Sure enough a bouncer picked me and my bro, and the 2 skanks we were with to go in.  I had just paid my cover, and the skanks cover, (50$ total) which was big money to a private, when the bouncer took one look at my brand spanking new fake ID that I had just dropped 150$, put it in his pocket, and said "get the fuck out of here".

I asked for it back politely.  Then I begged.  Still no go, so being the invincible beast that I was, I slapped him across the face like I was trick-daddy.

He proceeded to fist-fuck me for about 5 minutes in front of all those people I had just strutted my jerked desirability in front of.  He was doing a fine job of whipping the dog-shit out of me by himself, but that didn't stop his 4 friends from joining in the fun when they got there.

2 broken ribs, a broken nose, and a cracked orbital later, the chicks went in the club and my beat up ass went back to the hotel for LHJO and licking of wounds.  My buddy didn't get out well either, both his eyes were blacked, and one of his fingers got snapped.  

Fucking pussy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2010)

fk all you fag-arse notBig jews!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 4, 2010)

Speaking of Jews.  Anyone catch Rick Sanchez going off on them the other  day?  LOL.  If you don't know him, he was a CNN anchor.  He was on some  radio show the other day talking about Jon Stewart being a bigot and  jews running CNN and every other media outlet.  Got canned in less than  24 hrs.


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2010)

wow, Greg Giraldo is dead?? wtf man... he was so nigger funny.. 

Breakfast = Cashews and Eggs

And Josh, where can I get some Celery Seed Extract for the best price? (yes i'm asking Josh for help)


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> need you even ask?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol ^

Yes, I already have the Transdermal cream i purchased from Primordial Performance.. I never opened it... anyone want it?


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 4, 2010)

lmfao


----------



## Tesla (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Al, chck msgs on fb ffs!


 


   

Best junk pics to date........That reverse lighting and crazy angle on that last one was insane........I was  within seconds of perusing them.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 4, 2010)

*Geared JFC*

Richard... I'm on my Iphone most the time so I don't get to see half the shit on here the I NEED to be seeing. Well... I quit my job Friday and they didn't walk me out, so I did the whitest thing I could do... I took my last fukkin personal day today. Anywho.... Just seen that vid of you pinning your fukkin pec. That's badass.... I mean, pinning scares the fukk outta me (That's why my girl does it for me). So basically... I was feeling faint while wanted to JO  to that vid at the same time...

GYCH!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 4, 2010)

Just made a gigantic jerked order from Sten... I asked them to put caber on there and the abliged like a mtrfkr...

GTCH!


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2010)

I have enough Sten Products to last me 2 years


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 4, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I have enough Sten Products to last me 2 years


 
Me too now... It's a good day. Now, later today... I'll have enough gears to last at least 18 months... I'll have enough test to cruise for 3 years.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 4, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Me too now... It's a good day. Now, later today... I'll have enough gears to last at least 18 months... I'll have enough test to cruise for 3 years.


 
U people must be independentely wealthy..........fuck, 2 years of gears is alot of $ depending on what u got.........wish I could afford it, but gotta pay rent and bills first.


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2010)

Well all the Test E i have and an additional 3 vials of Sust450!!! GEARS!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 4, 2010)

I also really didn't need any more sten at the moment so I passed.  Giraldo has been dead like four days.  Gilbert Gottfried was cold as fuck.  He tweeted that if he was cremated would it be considered the Greg Giraldo Roast?  Cold but you gotta think Giraldo is laughing about it.

Yeah Sanchez got canned for real.  Funny thing is no one contested his point.  Just said it was out of line, etc.  He did suck.  O'Reilly cracked me up belittling him one night.  I never watch CNN.  They've totally slipped and Fox took over.  Only time I'll watch MSNBC is weekends for Lock Up.  Last night they had Hansen on a new show about catching con men.  He was screwing with Nigerian scammers right in person.  Had the pseudonym Mr. DiMoni.  Funny stuff.


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I also really didn't need any more sten at the moment so I passed.  Giraldo has been dead like four days.  Gilbert Gottfried was cold as fuck.  He tweeted that if he was cremated would it be considered the Greg Giraldo Roast?  Cold but you gotta think Giraldo is laughing about it.
> 
> Yeah Sanchez got canned for real.  Funny thing is no one contested his point.  Just said it was out of line, etc.  He did suck.  O'Reilly cracked me up belittling him one night.  I never watch CNN.  They've totally slipped and Fox took over.  Only time I'll watch MSNBC is weekends for Lock Up.  Last night they had Hansen on a new show about catching con men.  He was screwing with Nigerian scammers right in person.  Had the pseudonym Mr. DiMoni.  Funny stuff.



I need Celery Seed Extract. Where is the cheapest to buy it?? ANSWER ME GOD DAMNIT!!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> U people must be independentely wealthy..........fuck, 2 years of gears is alot of $ depending on what u got.........wish I could afford it, but gotta pay rent and bills first.


 
I have a new killer source for oils. And Naps hooked me up last time cuz I had 2 crashed vials of Cyp. at 250mg/mL and I cruise at 200/week... I have about 12 vials right now... What sucks is... my new source stopped selling 50mL vials. The price on those was fukkin fantastic if they still had the GD things...

Trust me, this last Sten purchase, along with, the deca/t-bol/proviron purchase I'm making is gonna make it tight for me for a few weeks. But I'll be covered for my cycle & cruise for a while...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> U people must be independentely wealthy..........fuck, 2 years of gears is alot of $ depending on what u got........



Nah, just in a shitload of debt.  But, being jerked makes it worth it.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 4, 2010)

Soon, you guys are gonna be sucking cock for money just for gears.  Score!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 4, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Soon, you guys are gonna be sucking cock for money just for gears. Score!


 

Werd!!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 4, 2010)

Hanging a fat one here at the office...


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I have a new killer source for oils. And Naps hooked me up last time cuz I had 2 crashed vials of Cyp. at 250mg/mL and I cruise at 200/week... I have about 12 vials right now... What sucks is... my new source stopped selling 50mL vials. The price on those was fukkin fantastic if they still had the GD things...
> 
> Trust me, this last Sten purchase, along with, the deca/t-bol/proviron purchase I'm making is gonna make it tight for me for a few weeks. But I'll be covered for my cycle & cruise for a while...



where are you buying your gears @ 50ml vials??? and how cheap?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nah, just in a shitload of debt. But, being jerked makes it worth it.


 
werd! I'm getting these cracking boners atm . .  thinking seriously about lhjo at the office . . test is the best . .. more test is the besterest . .  I will be selling my children's organs on ebay for more gears!


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2010)

Since i can't get the video shit to work on this nigger site.. i gotta post up links 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGZpN3sR6O4


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2010)

And Da Juice


YouTube - sainsot's webcam video October 04, 2010, 02:58 PM



P.S. there were 2 1/4 ml's of Juice in that pin.. and my fucking pec is killin me lol













GEARS!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 4, 2010)

that was awesome

How did it taste?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Lol ^
> 
> Yes, I already have the Transdermal cream i purchased from Primordial Performance.. I never opened it... anyone want it?


 Did u use it with there toco8.
i only used it inter-anally


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> that was awesome
> 
> How did it taste?



It tasted like Uber Jerked'ness


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> or breaking into doctors offices and prying open the lockers w/ a tire iron for TRT vials and 2% Testofen cream....and while im there, 23 gauge pins, a script pad, one of those stress balls that they keep on the desk, couple of vials of epinephrine....maybe some of those sample packs that the reps give away. usually piled up in the 3rd drawer on the left.


 
cased the place already


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> where are you buying your gears @ 50ml vials??? and how cheap?


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2010)

put that in a video for me so i can add it to my sig... you know i can't get it to work properly



And i'm not a PSYCHO!!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 4, 2010)

Injecting both traps at the same time would be pretty badass.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Maybe
> 
> Im also very aware that the overnight CVS pharmacist works alone, weighs aprox 145 lbs and enjoys crossword puzzles. He'll be surprised when i hop over the counter screaming "whats a 12 letter word for gimme the fucking Oxy's"....as i menacingly point the mossberg towards his junk.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sell some of those gears and invest in a damn Epilady or some Nair.


----------



## NiagaraSmalls (Oct 4, 2010)

Celebrating my Ebay score today!!! 






YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 4, 2010)

Ready for MNF.  Hoping to see the Pats lose but I need Marshall to not get too much action.  If he's limited, I'll hit 4-0 in fantasy.  Go Ronnie Brown or any other RB's or WR's not named Brandon on the Fins!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> threw my girl the peace sign today. gonna smash this white bitch later on tonight. apparently married but daddy be over in Iraq. Oh well. Lysol will be in tote no doubt


 her hubbys mor jerked than u ..lol


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 4, 2010)

Post pics of said white bitch.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Post pics of said white bitch.


 Yes 
i approved this message


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> threw my girl the peace sign today. gonna smash this white bitch later on tonight. apparently married but daddy be over in Iraq. Oh well. Lysol will be in tote no doubt


 
gears you raw dogging s.o.b. what are you gonna do when the can is empty one day,TEll Me?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Love the Cashews in the background!!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 4, 2010)

I like her. Not bad at all man. Nice. She looks like a party.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> shes aiight. i mean no tits, def not WillP material. shes a size 8-10 or so, fat ass, nice hips.


 

Very poundable mah knigg.........take 2ml of "c" and have a day with dem hips


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 4, 2010)

Had to suffer the aftereffects of that dose of vitamin c/v I took last night.

Already LHJO twice today, harder than a steel pipe. 

Was worth it though, destroyed that puss last night.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 4, 2010)

POF=penis on face

Thanks for infos will & votrit... Mfckrs!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 4, 2010)

He'll probably be LHJO in his bedroom listening to you pounding that puss.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> anyway im gonna brutalize this bitch. and its alllll good because im not taking her out. just wants me to "come over" there. i think she has a 12 yr old son. hopefully lil man doesnt get up to get a glass of milk...cause ill prob be raiding the fridge in my draws, eating his lunchables and fruit cups.


 
poor guy  lol


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 4, 2010)

I used to bang this one whore in her bedroom. While her 4 year old daughter slept in the bed in the same room!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lLMFAO.
> 
> hopefully shes not a screamer. ill mash her face into the pillow during doggy so that'll do it. Maybe ill raid her medicine cabinet when im done
> 
> SCOOORE!!


 
I do that when I go to strange ppl's houses and use there pisser.Love to stumble upon a few valium,killers and whatever the fuck else they got.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 4, 2010)

3 ml of "C" last night night had all my neighbors awake.........bitch wouldn't STFU.........kept screamin' for like an hour.....I need to ease up on da "C"..........BP lookin good though with all the "C"  115/65..


You guys are rookies with kids during AP........I've been busted by kids with soo many MILFS.........

Dick Gears be destroying that puss,,,,,,,,the 12 yo kid knows what's up......Mom's a HO.......The kid knows it...


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 4, 2010)

I like to look in medicine cabinets for birth control pills. That way in case "the condom breaks" I don't get all nervous and shit...

skeet skeet skeet


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lawl
> 
> You ever find weird topical creams? ill shit myself if i find some kind of vag fungicide gel after AP
> 
> ...


 
lol like valtrex or some shit.A person medicine cab. say alot about them


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2010)

Newports!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 4, 2010)

Show up with some Lokos.

GICH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Oct 4, 2010)

U need sum Headband to relax, Dick!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lol i need a 40 of colt 45. i should pull up with that shit in the brown bag with a 'port dangling from my lips...classy!


 Easy Billy DEE


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 4, 2010)

I think it is!

He got that shirt on sale at Kohl's he told me.


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2010)

Smash and Dash! (with a pin hanging from your Pec)


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> wtf is up with the name change?
> 
> You dont even workout. Youre just angering the Gods with your Blasphemy


 your wrong i'm jerked and tan i'm the marathon man my knigg


----------



## 200+ (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)

WTF up with dat/


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 4, 2010)

200+ said:


>


 
Is that who gears went to smash tonight?He def. eating good tonight


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Smash and Dash! (with a pin hanging from your Pec)


 
you filthy animal!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 5, 2010)

I abused this one ho a few yrs ago who had a kid, prob like 8 or so right down the hall.  The shit went down right in the living room too, not even her bedroom.  It was hardcore anal, shit talking, all that.  

3 ml???  You're gonna end up w/ one of those 4 hr. boners where you have to go to the ER.  That would def. suck for C to end up trashing your junk in some bizarre mishap.  I've done 2 ml before, but I'd shy away from going as high as 3.  To me that's kinda tempting fate.  I think they call it priapism.  Look it up for real.

You can't properly rock Newports 'til you call them "squares", pronounced like "squa's", no r.  That's the true dem way to do it.  Plus Colt 45 is dem, but Schlitz Bull was plenty ghetto.  Back in the day they had Red Bull, as opposed to the regular Blue label.   The red label one was the stronger variety.  This was mid 80's when I hung out w/ a bunch of dems regularly.

I can still remember a few yrs ago when Red Bull energy drink came out and someone at a club was talking about mixing it w/ vodka.  I hadn't heard of the new stuff just yet and was like "Red Bull (the strong ass malt liquor) with vodka???!!!"

Fins got destroyed tonight but it looks like I got the win since Brandon Marshall didn't do much.  Even better, the friend I'm always in competition with lost his match up.  We're in the same division and were both 3-0 so now I'll have a lock for the moment on the division.  i play him this coming week, so if I beat him head to head I should be in the drivers seat in the division for a while.  

The payout system is pretty cool since 1st, 2nd and 3rd place get cash, but so do division winners and best record overall.  There's another guy that's 4-0 now but he's in a different division.  The rest of the league has pretty much lost at least 2 games, so it'll end up coming down to the 3 of us as 1,2, and 3.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 5, 2010)

BTW, today was national Vodka Day, so I downed a 2.5 oz. serving of passion fruit vodka in a glass of Sprite Zero.  Good stuff.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2010)

saney you are looking jerked bro . .  but the Jew is right, gotta get some nair or a fkg wax or sum shit . . maybe some mel-II for a tan . .


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 5, 2010)

Fuck it, it's getting cold outside, you need the body hair.


----------



## Saney (Oct 5, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> saney you are looking jerked bro . .  but the Jew is right, gotta get some nair or a fkg wax or sum shit . . maybe some mel-II for a tan . .



right after i took that video, the girlfriend shaved my entire body... so No Nair needed..

So, backed to being Jerked and not tan


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 5, 2010)

Hit up the M2 now.  I just took my weekly mg. so I'll hit the stand up tanning bed later.  Can't beat it for a nice even tan.  Lay down beds are a bitch as far as that goes.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Oct 5, 2010)

My EX told me I looked like a Negro this weekend...........Got hella sun at the pool the last 2 days..........not gonna need a tanning bed for a while over here.........


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 5, 2010)

So will you start "Qing" chicken instead of tri-tip now?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 5, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> So will you start "Qing" chicken instead of tri-tip now?


 
LOL........"and collared greens or whatever the hell they serve".......


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, and forget the merlot... bring on the Nighttrain bitches!!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 5, 2010)

My pec is swollen... but it's worth it.. 

Jacked and Swoll > Being Fat, named after the mail man Josh, ebay whore, M2 injecting (not Gears like he should), gives oral or oral PH's, JEW MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> My pec is swollen... but it's worth it..
> 
> Jacked and Swoll > Being Fat, named after the mail man Josh, ebay whore, M2 injecting (not Gears like he should), gives oral or oral PH's, JEW MOTHER FUCKER!



Saney has the worst insults ever.  You should try pinning your junk so you can start scoring w/ non-BBW, non-trannies.  The swelling would be a plus.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> LOL........"and collared greens or whatever the hell they serve".......


 Just remember greens, here in DC we don't eat them .we play on them


----------



## vortrit (Oct 5, 2010)

Who is this Dark Geared God guy?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Who is this Dark Geared God guy?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i had a brief convo with that 23-24 yr old panamanian bitch. what a sarcastic fucking cunt. im going to take great pleasure in destroying her soul.


 Turn her out doggie dog


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> or strangle her and leave on the side of the highway. either way....


 
Either way your golden...GICH


----------



## vortrit (Oct 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> wtf is a vortit?
> 
> ....



Is that your way of saying you want to unload on my face? The answer is maybe...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 5, 2010)

Sitch I didn't know you were in DC.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Sitch I didn't know you were in DC.


 yep I double in 2 states ahve to take care of my renters..most are good 2 go. i rent to mostlt navy,Usaf or jarheads thats what the most of is in the area. good thing is rent comes like clock work 1 of the month allotment..


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i had a brief convo with that 23-24 yr old panamanian bitch. what a sarcastic fucking cunt. im going to take great pleasure in destroying her soul.


 
 . .   . remember, nothing says GICH! like wiping your dick on the curtains, Dick


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 5, 2010)

Got me sum more of this chinese benzo called estrazolam knigs!  I'll put that shit up again a xanny bar any day.  Gonna pop about 5mg here in a bit for some major chill time and sum awesome  2nite. 

Them tides also got me eating like eating like one of saney's wimmens.  Last nite, I put away 14 slices of cheese, a big ass muffin, and a qt of milk.  Shouldn't pack on too many fats with all these gears tho.  Felt good and jerk'd all day 2day.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> or strangle her and leave on the side of the highway. either way....



Little from Column A, little from Column B.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I wanna dump a fresh batch of cream into your coffee as youre sipping from your cup.
> 
> Please?



Why not!?


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 5, 2010)

I just thought I'd let the CT know that I'm getting married Sunday... It's all over now. WTF am I gonna do wit all this pent up sexual energy from da gears now?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I just thought I'd let the CT know that I'm getting married Sunday... It's all over now. WTF am I gonna do wit all this pent up sexual energy from da gears now?


 get ready for no sex when she's mad


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 5, 2010)

Get ready for trips to Home Depot and Bed Bath and Beyond... if you have time...


----------



## independent (Oct 5, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> get ready for no sex when she's mad



Just get ready for no sex period.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 5, 2010)

Fucking bitches... 






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Oct 5, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Oct 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>


 
Drink 3-4 Lokos before. GICH.


----------



## superted (Oct 6, 2010)

*Sorry for the hijack mates

Link to my new log*
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...io-syntrop-gh-igf1-slin-pct-bridge-cycle.html
My Axio Syntrop GH IGF1 SLIN TRT PCT/Bridge Cycle

Operation “Stay Swole”





Last 18 months have been productive 

*PCT/Bridge 3 - 4 months*

*HG SLIN IGF1 Recovery Cruise*
*Test Cyp  200mg EW*
*Proviron 100mg ED pre bed*

*GOALS*
maintain mass on igf/slin/HG PCT/Bridge cycle also help repair left shoulder now 90% normal, bring up lagging body parts (arms)


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't know, maybe she just has too much makeup on and the picture is wayyyy to close.

hey, as long as she's got some big titties with that matching ass, tear it up!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lmao
> 
> You dont think shes cute? You guys and your standards
> 
> Possibly, it could be the DHT in the blend. Its making me oggle everything.


 
I think she's cute.  

I'm horny as fuck, though........all Test and Trenned out......

Seriously....looks very tappable, Dick!!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 6, 2010)

Police: ESPN producer caught masturbating while peering in window - News - FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## NiagaraSmalls (Oct 6, 2010)

what are gears?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lmao
> 
> You dont think shes cute? You guys and your standards
> 
> Possibly, it could be the DHT in the blend. Its making me oggle everything.


 

I would love to see those lips sucking my cock and gargling my gizz . . . I'd have to strangle her after . .


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i wonder if benoit was using test/tren/mast


 test tren. HGH dol


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm w/ Capt. on that one.  She's def. a born cork sucker.  But we're also gonna need you to go ahead and hit it too.  Anyone who wouldn't hit that is crazy.  You need to facial her and then post her glazed mug up for a before and after shots.  Aim for the lips and eyes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2010)

superNotBig said:


> *Sorry for the hijack mates*
> 
> *Link to my new log*
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...io-syntrop-gh-igf1-slin-pct-bridge-cycle.html
> ...


 
can someone tell this Jew to GTFO?????  where's the goddam Enforcer???


----------



## MDR (Oct 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> _"he who makes a beast of himself gets rid of the pain of being a man"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Timothy Leary quote.  Gettin' all deep up in here.  Like the video, too-but I love the original Fear and Loathing with Bill Murray and Peter Boyle.  Almost as good as the book.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 6, 2010)

*Al is the real jew in the CT.  Here's the shocking pic!!!*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2010)

goldbreg


----------



## Tesla (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Oct 7, 2010)

Where can i find some cheap Water/Sodium pills?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

try sum chocolate salty balls . .


----------



## MDR (Oct 7, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> goldbreg



Is Goldbreg a Jewish name?  Fucking English Teacher, I just can't resist checking for spelling errors...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 7, 2010)

MDR said:


> Is Goldbreg a Jewish name?  Fucking English Teacher, I just can't resist checking for spelling errors...



Technically German but lots of Jews took on German names so a lot of them have this one.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 7, 2010)

Flyers @ Pens tonight for the first regular season home opener at Consol!  Saney, get ready for your first loss of the yr.


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 7, 2010)

superted said:


> *Sorry for the hijack mates*
> 
> *Link to my new log*
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...io-syntrop-gh-igf1-slin-pct-bridge-cycle.html
> ...


 

go back to anabolic minds you fucking purple starfish sucking homo!!  yes you geared yourself into "OK" shape in 18 months.....you and saney should start a thread, because no one else cares 



NiagaraBalls said:


> I'm w/ Capt. on that one. She's def. a born cork sucker. But we're also gonna need you to go ahead and hit it too. Anyone who wouldn't hit that is crazy. You need to facial her and then post her glazed mug up for a before and after shots. Aim for the lips and eyes.


 

and as for you, if this is the quality of woman your hittin....well no wonder your getting laid in parking lots left and right.  That bitch is disgusting!!!  I wouldnt fuck her with roids' dick.  Cap im disapointed.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 7, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> go back to anabolic minds you fucking purple starfish sucking homo!!  yes you geared yourself into "OK" shape in 18 months.....you and saney should start a thread, because no one else cares
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"As for you.."  lol.  To each his own.  You don't have to hit it, but my vote is for JJ to do it.  I'm sure you're hitting supermodels so pass some game so the rest of us can figure out how to get to your level.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> go back to anabolic minds you fucking purple starfish sucking homo!! yes you geared yourself into "OK" shape in 18 months.....you and saney should start a thread, because no one else cares
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

sorry man, had no AP in weeks  . . .

 . . .  anyway, I don't know why but that undesirable kitchensink anabolic-taking wanker Ted is now stalking me via the rep system, insisting I follow his unimpressive progress.

What would the Mooch do?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Who the fuck is this? emailin me at 5:46
> in the mornin, crack of dawn an' {*dialing phone*}
> now I'm yawnin - wipe the stopper with my tie {*ring*}
> See who's this emailin me - and why
> ...


 this one was bump worthy


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 7, 2010)

I forgot what up you Buncha Wallaby lookin, dingo raping, marsupial eating, purple starfish stabbin asshats


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> "*As for you.." lol.* To each his own. You don't have to hit it, but my vote is for JJ to do it. I'm sure you're hitting supermodels so pass some game so the rest of us can figure out how to get to your level.


 

hehe, i thought that was funny too.  But no i wont say im fucking supermodels all the time, but i do have standards and that chick is well below the line.  




Marquis du Gears said:


> sorry man, had no AP in weeks  . . .
> 
> . . . anyway, I don't know why but that undesirable kitchensink anabolic-taking wanker Ted is now stalking me via the rep system, insisting I follow his unimpressive progress.
> 
> What would the Mooch do?


 

id get wyatt earp on the line and have him reel the fucker back in.  AM must be a lonely place without its resident deuchebag.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 7, 2010)

Several of the CT votes went to him hitting it.  As they say, there's no accounting for taste.  probably there are women you'd call hot that some of us wouldn't.  That's why it's called an opinion


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> id get wyatt earp on the line and have him reel the fucker back in. AM must be a lonely place without its resident deuchebag.


 
AM . . makes sense . . 

btw, I got negged by that tren-taking, omg I got progesterone-related gyno, Im a 12 yr old pre-pubescent girl chronicelite  . . .for suggesting he'd be better off taking Pink Magic

GICH!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...p-tren-ace-cycle-help-please.html#post2081823


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> He needs an all around CT neg bomb!


 
yes! or perhaps a special poll! thread to really GWCH!


----------



## independent (Oct 7, 2010)

Any of you guys get sides from VitC besides a boner?  Its making my eyes hurt, it feels like pressure behind my eye balls.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/114925-who-ims-biggest-jerk-off.html

take the vote you jerk-offs!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 7, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Any of you guys get sides from VitC besides a boner? Its making my eyes hurt, it feels like pressure behind my eye balls.


 
*The most common side effects with CIALIS are:* headache, indigestion, back pain, muscle aches, flushing, and stuffy or runny nose. These side effects usually go away after a few hours. Men who get back pain and muscle aches usually get it 12 to 24 hours after taking CIALIS. Back pain and muscle aches usually go away within 2 days. Call your healthcare provider if you get any side effect that bothers you or one that does not go away.
*Uncommon side effects include:*
An erection that won???t go away: If you get an erection lasting more than 4 hours, seek immediate medical help to avoid long-term injury.
In rare instances, men taking prescription ED tablets, including CIALIS, reported a sudden decrease or loss of vision or hearing (sometimes with ringing in the ears and dizziness). It???s not possible to determine if these events are related directly to the ED tablets or to other factors. If you have a sudden decrease or loss of vision or hearing, stop taking any ED tablet, including CIALIS and call your doctor right away.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)

Just good wood for me wit da "C".........

Just drink booze, smoke blunts and take alot of 'scription drugs with it and u won't notice any sides. 

GICH!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Oct 7, 2010)

Sometimes you get the red eyes. Bitches are like, why are your eyes all red?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i have to breathe thru my mouth with 2 mls. eyes look like i just blazed a marley sized spliff and sinuses are congested, along with occular pressure and a mild headache.


 
lol I thought all that weird shit was just me . . worse on the V . . 

 . .there is potential 3sum on the horizon tonight! 

Gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2010)

no 3sum . . one of the chicks got the crimson tide . . the other's coming over though so I just dosed up the C . . this sten version is thinner and mixes easier . . . .


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2010)

lol pic of said sodomistic deeds or it didnt happen!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll like the clit and stay up there but not go into the gash like that. 

Not yet anyway. Perhaps I should boost my iron levels.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2010)

JFC thats about as traumatising as fucking my now-Ex Wife in the arse and pulling out coated in shit . .  .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 8, 2010)

Lysol...get it right.  I'm not really form with the red wings thing, myself.  Tagged it that way once but just because I was pretty sure there wouldn't be another opportunidad with that particular slut.  So I donned a rubber and hit it.  Wasn't much flow so not a big deal but still not my preference.

As for anal pics, you def need to get some gape action going and capture that shit on vid and pics.  Can't beat gape porn.  It'll be good times, Max Hardcore style!  A2M is probably in order too.  If you get it dine you need a form name change to a Max  or Rocco name.  That would be hilarious.




Richard Gears said:


> go for it!
> 
> Long as shes clean and you trust her. Or the very least, gargle and rinse with some Miller Lite afterwards....Safety first.
> 
> - Josh


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> One time my ex was clotting....So there was like chunks of congealed blood all over the corners of my mouth. I love that metallic taste. Maybe i was a mosquito in a past life or something.



JFC!  I nearly thowed up in my mouth after reading this nasty bloody post.  I'll shove my tongue up the hershey highway, but I ain't going down on no menstruating snatch.  I'd let her viol8 me with a strap on before I'd go down on the bloody gash.

Anyhoo, I'm settin' here at uni now and I can tell that the testE is really kicking in.  Every chick that walks by looks like she stepped outta a Victoria's Secret catalog, even the semi fugly ones.  I may have to run to the restroom for a quick round of LHJO before someone gets pulled into the janitor's closet.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 8, 2010)

I went to the supermarket this morning before work. I almost had to LHJO due to all the MILF's walking around.


----------



## Saney (Oct 8, 2010)

I tried talking Adam's wife into getting naked again.. she wouldn't budge.. No wonder he's banging all these Gilf's... his own Gook wife won't drop her draws


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 8, 2010)

You're walking on thin ice. Fried rice burns are no joke.


----------



## Saney (Oct 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> You're walking on thin ice. Fried rice burns are no joke.



Unlike Adam, i'll punch a ho


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr. Adam has woken up many a morning with a hot steamy eggroll stuffed in his mouth....


----------



## Saney (Oct 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> eggroll stuffed in his mouth....



Or was it?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 8, 2010)

I heard McGilf's wife was scoping out Will's cat plus M2's cat when Alphonse was cat sitting for her.  If your cats come up missing you'll know what happened.  Keep pushing for those nudes and she's gonna snap.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> did you get your fucking gears already


 

Gonna check mail on the way to the pool in about 1/2 hour......I'll let u know when I'm done sunbathing.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 8, 2010)

Werd!  You don't even know what it was like when she fount out about the gilf.  I've still got scaring from the 3rd degree burns.  She'll throw scalding rice at the drop of a .01 yuan. 

She's slinging the leg.  But, when you've had several pieces of strange, it's never the same going back to the same old brekky errday.  It was kinda nice when she finally let me go backdoor.  But, there's no way she'll let me do that again.  

Anyhoo, I got me sum IGF1-lr3 and PEG MGF cummin here next week.  That shit's sposed to make you jerked, specially when bulking.  You can also stay on it 4ever.  I'm hoping it'll have some major synergy with the test/tren/deca, resulting in extreme jerkedness.  We'll see.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 8, 2010)

geez did a first time order from sten..wow he loaded it up Vit C B  V shirts and alot more i didn't order I think i'll be ordering again soon ill be like saney with all this gear and not enoughtime to use it all


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2010)

.. this MILF came around last night . . she sucked on the old fishstick while I watched Steven Segal's _On Deadly Ground . . . _

GMCH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 8, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> .. this MILF came around last night . . she sucked on the old fishstick while I watched Steven Segal's _On Deadly Ground . . . _
> 
> GMCH!


----------



## independent (Oct 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i have to breathe thru my mouth with 2 mls. eyes look like i just blazed a marley sized spliff and sinuses are congested, along with occular pressure and a mild headache.



This is exactly what Im experiencing. And Im only using .75 ml.  I will try a lower dosage.  The bummer is the sides last for 2 days, mostly occular pressure.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 8, 2010)

Kinda like a head cold or sum10? I guess thy means it's working. I don't get that from the C, but I do the V.

I have 2 vials of C & 3 of the V on the way. Plowage awaits!


----------



## independent (Oct 8, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Kinda like a head cold or sum10? I guess thy means it's working. I don't get that from the C, but I do the V.
> 
> I have 2 vials of C & 3 of the V on the way. Plowage awaits!



yes. and yes it works.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 8, 2010)

Never had the eye pressure side.  One time i did experience a slight bit of the blue vision you hear about.  It was kinda weird.  I was tagging a new one I was wanting to make an impression on so I loaded up big time.  It worked since I hit it a few more times later.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 9, 2010)

Has anyone watched the new series "Todd Margaret: A Series of Increasingly Bad Decisions"?  It'd hilarious!  I have the series DVR'd, second episode was tonight, still gotta watch it later.  Basic premise is a guy in an office manages to bs his way it a sweet promotion through a freak misunderstanding.  Takes advantage of it and ends up in all kinds of funny as hell situations.  Check it out.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone else having trouble logging into stenlabs site?  It just keeps taking me to an empty shopping cart when I try to login, and wont let me buy anything without logging in.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2010)

salmon on da Q . .  greens . . was gonna shave my nutz, but I hear bushy pubes are all the rage in Milan this year


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Oct 9, 2010)

I nicked my sac during trimmage the other day and bled out like a stuck pig. My blood pressure is through the roooooof! 

Gonna have to pack my colon later with some celery seed. Safety first!


----------



## NiagaraSmalls (Oct 9, 2010)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> I nicked my sac during trimmage the other day and bled out like a stuck pig. My blood pressure is through the roooooof!
> 
> Gonna have to pack my colon later with some celery seed. Safety first!


 
I am almost certain the DEA are hebrew . . lets swap coupons!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 9, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhh!!! Shrimp & Egg Quesadillas for Brekky. 

Nice protein blaster to start the day...........

Hope my mailman shows up un-jerked today!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 9, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh!!! Shrimp & Egg Quesadillas for Brekky.
> 
> Nice protein blaster to start the day...........
> 
> Hope my mailman shows up un-jerked today!!



it'll prolly take another couple weeks because Johny is too cheap to ship Priority UNLIKE your favorite Nephy


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 9, 2010)

I may hit up sten also.  I need to refill my VitC.  Midas well order it now so it'll be here as soon as the ole lady is off the crimson tide.  She's gonna be headn' back to Chiner for another coupla months in a few days anyhoo.  

I gotta get some strange lined up, but can't afford to get all wrapped up in any one broad again.  Yet, I ain't about payin for AP.  Maybe I could try Craigs List.  But, last time, I just kept getting fags posing as chicks asking for pics.  What to do?!?!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 9, 2010)

I keep tellin you OBC and moco.  Ran into a slut from Vort's neck of the woods last night.  Bigger but cute and a total sub slut.  She does phone sex for a job too.  She offered to come here for a weekend fuckfest but the gf prob wouldn't go for all that.  If she were local I'd have her servicing me on the regular though.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 9, 2010)

If 'if's & but's' were candy and nuts, erryday would be a merry Christmas.

GICH!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm bout to get this bachelor party evening kicked off. Staying home to watch most of the Ranger game, so I don't end up pissed drunk at 9pm. We were goin to Shreveport (lil Vegas) but that plan fell thru. So it looks like it's gonna be some messkin peel joints 

I wonder if we can find any of those :thinking;


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> . . . remember, nothing says GICH! like wiping your dick on the curtains, Dick


 
not if the curtains are his


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I keep tellin you OBC and moco.  Ran into a slut from Vort's neck of the woods last night.  Bigger but cute and a total sub slut.  She does phone sex for a job too.  She offered to come here for a weekend fuckfest but the gf prob wouldn't go for all that.  If she were local I'd have her servicing me on the regular though.


Werd!  I tried OBC for a coupla months.  But, I never found a single legit profile.  They were all fakes and scammers.  Several of them were Nigerian scammers wanting me to send them money.  I tried a few diff ones and same deal.  Once I got on Match.com, it was a friggin goldmine and tailpipe was readily available.  Only, they were looking for commitment.  Ultimately, it lead to some life complicating shit that just ain't worth it.  

On the other hand, I'd imagine that many of these 20 sum10s at uni will be willing to sling some leg, but prolly aren't lookin' for anything too serious right now either.  So, I'll prolly just make that my focus for now, at least till the ole lady comes back permanently.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2010)

If you're jerked, those 20sum10 snatches at Uni will be frothing at the gash for you McGilf


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## jmorrison (Oct 9, 2010)

Listen you starfish stabbing poop-mongers.  I asked a whole fucking page ago if anyone else was having trouble logging into stenlabs.  If I have to come back into this thread I will be bringing an ass whipping with me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2010)

no probs here, but I am tanned and a notJew


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Listen you starfish stabbing poop-mongers. I asked a whole fucking page ago if anyone else was having trouble logging into stenlabs. If I have to come back into this thread I will be bringing an ass whipping with me.






NO YOU PURPLE STARFISH STABBING BUTT PLUG IT"S
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YOUR CRAPPY COMPUTER


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 9, 2010)

I hate my work computer.  

When I bring the wrath of the unjerked pasty gods in here, you two shall be spared.  The rest of you are fucked.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I hate my work computer.
> 
> When I bring the wrath of the unjerked pasty gods in here, you two shall be spared. The rest of you are fucked.


 
YOU Forget who i am


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 9, 2010)

I haven't had any trouble logging into sten.  Course, I haven't tried to log into that faggotty site either.  I get my VitC from chemone and the wood is of the diamond cutting quality on a single ml.  

And werd.  I got my sites on a lil 23 yr old at uni.  She's got a little more cushion than what I'm used to, but we're talkin' a size 10 stead of a 4.  Certainly not big status and def no complaints if she's down 4 it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2010)

this chemone?

ChemOne Research


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 9, 2010)

Just bought some C from them.  I will let you know how it goes.  Not near as cheap as sten, but then again, I couldnt get Stens' worthless jew site to work.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

stfu morrison . .  you remind me of this guy:  Meatspin.com -


----------



## Tesla (Oct 10, 2010)

Just plastered dis girls mouth with my Sten "C" induced wood.........just face fucked dat shit to no end......She was on the rag, so face plowage was in order and she had no prob. with it........Fukkin' glass cuttin' wood just ripped her mouth apart.........she took half the load and let the rest for cheekage.........She said she can't wait to come back in a couple days for poon pounadage............Triple dosing the Sten "C" is the way to go.......goes fast, but when you get the "buy one get 2" it's pretty cheap........all in all a good night.......time for some Headband and a glass of Merlot before beddy bye time


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

3mls huh?  . . did she look anything like in that link posted above you?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 
it does, huh? JFC!


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 10, 2010)

Mesmerizing.

Like staring into a flaming pinwheel of doom.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> LoL @ 3mls
> 
> wtf kind of underdosed shit are you guys running?


 
I prolly don't need 3.........1-1/2 is usually suffice, but I wanted to make sure there wasn't any doubt with this chick, cuz last time I did her I kinda had Whiskey Dick.......wanted no doubt about da glass cuttin' this time.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 10, 2010)

Had a pretty hilarious moment yesterday.  This girl was doin a gb/bj party and wanted me to show up since we had been talking about her sucking me off for a while.  So, a little background....various ppl were posting in the group about the upcoming party about how they were looking forward to AP, bj, etc.

So, I noticed one post where some mofo was like "I'm really looking fwd to the party.  can't wait to clean you ladies up afterward!"  So, I posted a response like "A dude cleaning up???  YUCK!"  So, I show up at the place, didn't know any of the ppl there personally but they knew ppl I knew so they knew I was legit.

So, as I start getting blown someone mentioned how a guy got uninvited because he mentioned being bi, which isn't acceptable at these things.  So, after that I blurt out "Yeah, I know....how bout that post from that dude wanting to clean up??!!!  Nasty!!!"  

So, the room fell totally silent and the bitch looked up at me w/ this awkward look...  Turned out this mofo had showed up and no one had realized he was the same guy that posted.  I just laughed and was like sorry man...lol.  It was some old dude like at least 60 or so.  After a couple mins he got dressed and bailed.  Everyone was like we're glad you said something.  Apparently he wasn't coming to AP or get blown...just to clean up the goo.  Nasty bastard.

The bj was decent but not spectacular.  I def. got a lot of good laughs going at the party talking about the old dude after he left though, so it was a pretty fun time.  Went to a corn maze that night for the first time.  Kinda fun getting lost in a dark corn field w/ a bunch of fuckers running around lost too.The place was massive, 5 diff mazes.  They claim it's the biggest one in Missouri.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

Dick Gears' superbestfriend is getting irate:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...6hundred-blend-review-pics-2.html#post2083643

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 10, 2010)

Anyone hear "Show Me Your Genitals" by Jon Lajoie?  Fucking hilarious!  It's a white dude rapping over a slow beat, kinda sounds like Beck w/ a comedic twist.  One line is "I wanna see your bum I don't care what you say.  No I don't have feelings 'cause feelings are gay..."  Funny shit.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 10, 2010)

Why yall hatin' on chemone?


----------



## MDR (Oct 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Why yall hatin' on chemone?



Always had good luck with Chemone.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

everyone's hatin' on sten!


----------



## Saney (Oct 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Saney choking out AL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Werd...  If Al don't pay up, i'm gonna have to go into Berserk mode and Choke a Nigga

"Gimmie my Money!"


----------



## Tesla (Oct 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Gonna be 90 today


 
90 here today too, brutha.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 10, 2010)

Never tried C1 but their prices are too high.  Just can't beat Sten's sales plus the sweet blue t shirt.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Saney choking out AL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
His coin has been sent...........I'll beat the fuck outta DeNiro if he pops off again!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Me saying hi to AL @ 2:07
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't think that's how it would go down..........LOL anyways


----------



## Saney (Oct 10, 2010)

lol Richard just kicked Al's ass


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 10, 2010)

Still got 2 or 3 bottles of the BN ephedra EC Synergy and one 25 g tub of their 4AD.  Used to stock the fuck up on their whey protein clearance sales.  One time they had Substance WPI 2 lbs for like 8 bucks and I bought a ton of the grape and watermelon.  That stuff was stellar!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> lol Richard just kicked Al's ass


 
Yeah..........he really did, didn't he...he kicked my ass.........yeah...Dick kicked my ass...........


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Mesmerizing.
> 
> Like staring into a flaming pinwheel of doom.


 yeah no shit..


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 10, 2010)

you motherfuckers are still posting here a year later, im amazed.


----------



## Saney (Oct 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yeah..........he really did, didn't he...he kicked my ass.........yeah...Dick kicked my ass...........



Someone's got a big mouth for not having any Gearsasis?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Someone's got a big mouth for not having any Gearsasis?


 
Not like I'm not trying for Christ's fukkin' sake!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Oct 10, 2010)

Gonna smash that fukkin' coffee mug over your dome


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 10, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> you motherfuckers are still posting here a year later, im amazed.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Gonna smash that fukkin' coffee mug over your dome


 Your ungeared unjerkedness Angers the dark geared god You 
Field mice butt plugging, wildcat raping,  bear fucking,, turkeys necked 
Placebo using asshat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

good morning jewlettes . . . winter has gone here . . . tren fairy around the corner . . pork products for all! 


 .. btw, who the fk is that jerkoff 'dayday'?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 10, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> good morning jewlettes . . . winter has gone here . . . tren fairy around the corner . . pork products for all!
> 
> 
> .. btw, who the fk is that jerkoff 'dayday'?



He's a TV star.  Been featured on NBC once.  Show some respect.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 10, 2010)

This place blows ass lately..........Any new AP stories??

Might have to pull a Joseph from BN and start the "4'oclock deuce club" 


I had some good mouth poundage last night, and she'll come over after Monday Night Football tommorrow night for AP, so I'll report on that one fer sure........


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> .. this MILF came around last night . . she sucked on the old fishstick while I watched Steven Segal's _On Deadly Ground . . . _
> 
> GMCH!


 


Ponyshow said:


> This place blows ass lately..........Any new AP stories??
> 
> Might have to pull a Joseph from BN and start the "4'oclock deuce club"
> 
> ...


 
wtf? Steven Segal MFer! that is CT gold my friend!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 10, 2010)

Had some good AP this weekend with the ol lady. Nothing really to brag about though. 

Giants win, Cowgirls lose. Celebrating by eating some chink food.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

you got a steak and blowjob night lined up for the birthday Wil?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## MDR (Oct 10, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Had some good AP this weekend with the ol lady. Nothing really to brag about though.
> 
> Giants win, Cowgirls lose. Celebrating by eating some chink food.



Nice.  Hate the fucking Cowboys.  My Bears managed to avoid embarrassing themselves against one of the worst teams in the league.  Not a bad week to be a U of O alum, either.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 10, 2010)

MDR said:


> Nice. Hate the fucking Cowboys. My Bears managed to avoid embarrassing themselves against one of the worst teams in the league. Not a bad week to be a U of O alum, either.


 
Fuck the Bears and The Giants.........we'll see you fucks in the Playoffs if you're lucky.......Time for the Pokes to go on a nice long roll!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)

exactumundo


----------



## Tesla (Oct 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Word.
> 
> Al, you bald headed jew prick you


 



Why all the hate btw??.......I'm just a bald-headed Jew-Prick that desires gears like the rest of you.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Word.
> 
> Al, you bald headed jew prick you


 
You need to hit him with the phone


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Why all the hate btw??.......I'm just a bald-headed Jew-Prick that desires gears like the rest of you.


 

Saney hates all all who don't look like a fkg woolly mammoth . .


----------



## Tesla (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm gonna pound the mailman's face in tommorrow......I'm calling in sick to work and waiting behind the shrubs next to the mailboxes........Dude be gettin' a major beatdown tommorrow!!!!! 

Anyway.......This Jew-Prick is gonna do a huge rip of 'Band and pound a mammoth Capt'n N Coke right now........


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

. . these fkg jews got it comin'! 

 . . anyway, fkd up my pinnin' this morning . . . 1.5mls of sus450! I might assault and rape my mailman just for shits and giggles!


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Oct 10, 2010)

AL's got anger issues lmao At your age, you got watch the pressure bruh.



> anyway, fkd up my pinnin' this morning . . . 1.5mls of sus450!


 
lol uhoh 1.5? 

Maybe you'll grow now for fucks sake!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2010)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> lol uhoh 1.5?
> 
> Maybe you'll grow now for fucks sake!


 
. . well I hope my pubes grow at least . . Im gonna fashion them into a _'faux nutsack'_ to replace my atrophied balls from all this gears abuse


----------



## Tesla (Oct 11, 2010)

This Clen/T3/Yohimbine combo has me ready to blow chow this morning.......feel like shit........NEED MORE GEARSASISSSSSS


I'm burnin' up.....you could cook brekky on my body


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 11, 2010)

how long have you been on clen and t/3 for al?  you been postin about that shit for a minute!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 11, 2010)

I said fuck my orange, Bev Francis stunt double of a mail lady!  Instead I opted for an anorexic dude from Brown.  Logistics!!!  Just need a couple little supplies and I'll be primed for a nice virgin run in December.  Gonna have mass rivaling the jolly old elf himself, but ripped and tan too!

I'm itching like a dog w/ fleas at the moment from a big beta-al dose for my upcoming back workout.  Started back on creatine post cycle to try to keep up some strength.  Rockin Ragnarok (I'm on the Rag and it roks!) plus about 3 or 4 grams of extra beta-al and two scoops of GMS.

GMS takes a bit of getting used to but is pretty effective for strength and pumps.  It's also cheap as all hell.  The thing about it is that it has the consistency of sand and doesn't mix...at all.  You just have to shovel a scoop into your mouf and immediately chase it w/ a swig of water and hope you don't gag.  Gotta drink a shitload of water for it to work right but it's pretty good stuff for volumization.


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 11, 2010)

well, at least hes the best lookin geriatric sittin around the pool at the old folks home.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 11, 2010)

Forgot to mention I found a hot local dem bitch on moco yesterday.  Laid the mack down immediately and already have a few junk pic exchanges happening.  She's curious about domination and wants to experiment so I'm gonna add her to the roster soon.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 11, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> well, at least hes the best lookin geriatric sittin around the pool at the old folks home.



Is he one of the guys on the Sunday Ticket commercial where the old guys are complaining about the one guy watching too many games at once.  Youtube it if you haven't seen it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 11, 2010)

*Just for Alphonse*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/487742-same-old-story-cowboys-cant-overcome-mistakes-and-lose


----------



## Tesla (Oct 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lmao word
> 
> And still isnt jerked. Go figure


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 11, 2010)

Al's not even talkin' about the 'Pokes today.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Oct 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Al's not even talkin' about the 'Pokes today.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)

Took a page from niagras ebay play book... teh$$ rolling in


----------



## Tesla (Oct 11, 2010)

Just picked up a sticky nugget called Blue Dream.........I'll report back on it later if I'm still conscious!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## independent (Oct 11, 2010)

Just got back from a gang bang, I had all the guys cum in a jar for me so I can make mutiple donations to the sperm bank.  Score!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 11, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> Took a page from niagras ebay play book... teh$$ rolling in



"Score!"


----------



## Saney (Oct 11, 2010)

Score!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> "Score!"


 exactly There's a New king of Ebay on up in here...i'll give u sum jew reps when i can


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 11, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> you motherfuckers are still posting here a year later, im amazed.



And ur still outta the slammer a year later, an amazing feat itself fag! lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 11, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> well, at least hes the best lookin geriatric sittin around the pool at the old folks home.



Hey, don't be knockin' them geriatric broads knig! That geriatric AP can be summa the best ever.  Add in some VitC and they're good for a 3 rounds.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)

I just tazered my nutz for laughs and that shit hurts a bit now they're numb with a hard dick in tow and its numb.. i can give myself a dutch rudder..Ap is in order


----------



## Tesla (Oct 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hey, don't be knockin' them geriatric broads knig! That geriatric AP can be summa the best ever. Add in some VitC and they're good for a 3 rounds.


 
Thanks Roids.......These Kniggs will learn in due time.......Chicks in thier late 30's and 40's can't get enough cokk......They just can't.....They fukkin" love it!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 11, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> exactly There's a New king of Ebay on up in here...i'll give u sum jew reps when i can



Does Paypal take shekels?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Does Paypal take shekels?


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 11, 2010)

Just sold a gangbang cum towel on Ebay for $3.69. It was used on a local porn star called Ophelia Nutz. Score!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Just sold a gangbang cum towel on Ebay for $3.69. It was used on a local porn star called Ophelia Nutz. Score!


 
GICH


----------



## Tesla (Oct 11, 2010)

Blue Dream is awesome........Just mowed a whole Calif. Pizza Kitchen..


Favre looks like shit........where the fuck is Randy Moss tonight??


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Just sold a gangbang cum towel on Ebay for $3.69. It was used on a local porn star called Ophelia Nutz. Score!


 
I have tons of those lying around the house I can make a fortune!!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Blue Dream is awesome........Just mowed a whole Calif. Pizza Kitchen..
> 
> 
> Favre looks like shit........where the fuck is Randy Moss tonight??


 
he should of hung them up last year and went out with style


----------



## Tesla (Oct 11, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> he should of hung them up last year and went out with style


 
Apparently he let them hang out in those photos he allegedly texted to that chick sideline reporter back in NY.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 11, 2010)

Let's just say those dick pics are his. Can the NFL really suspend him for that? I mean seriously?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 11, 2010)

How is Goodell gonna prove it??


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 11, 2010)

Reminds me of this scene.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Oct 11, 2010)

Shit, if the NFL is gonna suspend guys for hitting on chicks, sending them pics, cheating on wifes, then 95% of the league would be suspended. 

Just sayin.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Shit, if the NFL is gonna suspend guys for hitting on chicks, sending them pics, cheating on wifes, then 95% of the league would be suspended.
> 
> Just sayin.


 
better believe it all that money ya girl at home,testosterone flowing=smash time


----------



## Tesla (Oct 11, 2010)

Werd!!!!!!


Well, there it is........Favre to Moss era has begun........


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 11, 2010)

500 TD's is sick. 

20 years x 25 passing TD's. Damn.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> 500 TD's is sick.
> 
> 20 years x 25 passing TD's. Damn.


 
70,000 Career passing yards is just comical........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Only 1 ring, though....


Bradshaw had a career 27,000 passing yards, but 4 rings!!


Marino 61,000 career passing yards and 0 rings.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 11, 2010)

And Aikman's stats were piss poor yet he won a few times. You need a team to win.

501 now...


----------



## Tesla (Oct 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> And Aikman's stats were piss poor yet he won a few times. You need a team to win.
> 
> 501 now...


 

Werd!!!!!

It's all about fitting in a suitable system and and having a fucking Defense...


Hence, Trent Dilfer with Baltimore in '01


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 11, 2010)

This stogie is burning for 2 hours now...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Oct 11, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 12, 2010)

They suspended Ben for getting blown by a drunk groupie in a bar bathroom.  Never charged w/ anything but he "tarnished the shield" by violating the players conduct policy.  Sending dick pics to and hitting on a co worker when it's not welcome is considered sexual harassment at any other job.  So they BETTER suspend him too.  Bear in mind he's married and Ben isn't and his wife was cancer stricken at the time.

They pretty much know it's him because the texts and calls came from a Mississippi area code, voice sounded exactly like him, he was calling a bitch in NY referencing a hotel he was in in NY....pics showed him wearing the exact same custom watch he was wearing in a Green bay retirement announcement press conference.  So yeah...it was him.

If Goodell doesn't suspend him it's total BS because he's a lot more of a public figure than Ben is and there's proof of what happened here.  Plus now two diff Jets contracted massage therapists are coming forward w/ similar accusations of him trying to get w/ them.  they were saying on a show the other day that maybe not because he's never done anything bad before.  That sumbitch had to kick a public addiction to pain killers.  Tell me that's not embarrassing the league...that was the first incident, now we have two more.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Oct 12, 2010)

*Fda complaint*

Rhapsody Player=


----------



## Saney (Oct 12, 2010)

Gears?

Gears???




GEARS!!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 12, 2010)

fuck him... I don't care if I got it for free... That shitty Not Big!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 12, 2010)

if you wanna see some love, then maybe you should blow him


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Oct 12, 2010)

I gots some Vit C & V cuming from sten. What do y'all dose the V at? V seems to work better for me... I was thinkin about trying the ultimate AP stack of V & C...


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 12, 2010)

Saney... You still abusing or are you cruzin now? You seem to be a little edgy lately? Is it the tren or lack of gears in the body?

Answer me godammit!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm so geeked about kickin off this T&D cycle that I'm half hard...

If this source don't deliver... I swear to geared Jesus that I'm gonna load up my AR and drive to this town and shoot every fukker there that looks like they are $500 richer than they were a week ago.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I gots some Vit C & V cuming from sten. What do y'all dose the V at? V seems to work better for me... I was thinkin about trying the ultimate AP stack of V & C...


 
ya need 100mg for the V to work . . i dont like it, gives me headaches and eratic boners

.. just stick with the C . . 1.5-3mls . . the higher dose if you're going to be gangbanging other Jews at the synagouge


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 12, 2010)

I thought it was sin-a-gag?


----------



## Saney (Oct 12, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Saney... You still abusing or are you cruzin now? You seem to be a little edgy lately? Is it the tren or lack of gears in the body?
> 
> Answer me godammit!!!



Cruising now, 250 Test E, 2000mg B12 complex, and 5mg ED of Hdrol, 75mcg T3, 50mcg Clen..


That shit gets me JERKED!!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 12, 2010)

Not a typo, i just thought i'd be funny

and 2k B12 Complex from Sten labs is the shit!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 12, 2010)

New potential tailpipe on the radar screen kneegroze!  I just messaged this smokin hot Russian broad on FB who I met on match.com a whilst back.  I axed her when she was gonna be back in Bama.  Apparently, she's already in Enterprise, AL, which is a total fukkin 3-stoplight hick town.  So, I told her to bring the snatch up here to Bham.  She said she just might cum up here this weekend to C me.  We'd tried to hook up once when she was in Montgomery, but she hadda leave the next day, so it didn't work out.  This broad is always talking about being all horny and looking for hot dudes.  So, if she gets up in here this weekend, it's almost certain AP!!!!!

Keepin the fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Oct 12, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> New potential tailpipe on the radar screen kneegroze! I just messaged this smokin hot Russian broad on FB who I met on match.com a whilst back. I axed her when she was gonna be back in Bama. Apparently, she's already in Enterprise, AL, which is a total fukkin 3-stoplight hick town. So, I told her to bring the snatch up here to Bham. She said she just might cum up here this weekend to C me. We'd tried to hook up once when she was in Montgomery, but she hadda leave the next day, so it didn't work out. This broad is always talking about being all horny and looking for hot dudes. So, if she gets up in here this weekend, it's almost certain AP!!!!!
> 
> Keepin the fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Good luck my brutha......That sounds like a slam-dunk.......I'm gonna have to give summa these sites a try.......I gotta decent little bull-pen of snatch I can always go to, but This shit sounds too easy to passup......New horny fresh snatch sounds good right now......Time for a rip of Blue Dream, then put sum Pink Salmon on da Q


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 12, 2010)

That Enterprise puss can be fucked though, so be careful.  When I was stationed at Rucker we used to long-dick the local chicks every weekend.  Lots of the herp to catch there.

After my wife and I split I was running a few skanks from over there.  I live about 40 minutes away in a total fucking 1 stoplight town, so it is an easy ride over on the hog.





GearsMcGilf said:


> New potential tailpipe on the radar screen kneegroze!  I just messaged this smokin hot Russian broad on FB who I met on match.com a whilst back.  I axed her when she was gonna be back in Bama.  Apparently, she's already in Enterprise, AL, which is a total fukkin 3-stoplight hick town.  So, I told her to bring the snatch up here to Bham.  She said she just might cum up here this weekend to C me.  We'd tried to hook up once when she was in Montgomery, but she hadda leave the next day, so it didn't work out.  This broad is always talking about being all horny and looking for hot dudes.  So, if she gets up in here this weekend, it's almost certain AP!!!!!
> 
> Keepin the fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 12, 2010)

I think heavy depression is setting in......Outta gear for the 1st time since January.  

Got Zoloft, anyone???


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I think heavy depression is setting in......Outta gear for the 1st time since January.
> 
> Got Zoloft, anyone???


 
I do bro I can help you out!!!! 100 mg pm me I dont take that shit they tried giving it to me a while back for juice anxiety didnt work


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> New potential tailpipe on the radar screen kneegroze! I just messaged this smokin hot Russian broad on FB who I met on match.com a whilst back. I axed her when she was gonna be back in Bama. Apparently, she's already in Enterprise, AL, which is a total fukkin 3-stoplight hick town. So, I told her to bring the snatch up here to Bham. She said she just might cum up here this weekend to C me. We'd tried to hook up once when she was in Montgomery, but she hadda leave the next day, so it didn't work out. This broad is always talking about being all horny and looking for hot dudes. So, if she gets up in here this weekend, it's almost certain AP!!!!!
> 
> Keepin the fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
sounds like a setup


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 13, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> sounds like a setup



Yeah, it pays to be a skeptic.  Get a # and voice verify that she's actually a female.  Also mention/ask about things someone would only know if they were actually in that little town.  Have her meet you at a local bar or something so that if it's a set up you're covered.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> New potential tailpipe on the radar screen kneegroze! I just messaged this smokin hot Russian broad on FB who I met on match.com a whilst back. I axed her when she was gonna be back in Bama. Apparently, she's already in Enterprise, AL, which is a total fukkin 3-stoplight hick town. So, I told her to bring the snatch up here to Bham. She said she just might cum up here this weekend to C me. We'd tried to hook up once when she was in Montgomery, but she hadda leave the next day, so it didn't work out. This broad is always talking about being all horny and looking for hot dudes. So, if she gets up in here this weekend, it's almost certain AP!!!!!
> 
> Keepin the fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
She could be a spy.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 13, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> She could be a spy.



Or a DEA agent trying to meet up to snatch up his gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, it pays to be a skeptic. Get a # and voice verify that she's actually a female. Also mention/ask about things someone would only know if they were actually in that little town. Have her meet you at a local bar or something so that if it's a set up you're covered.


 
If she's so fkg horny, meet her in a carpark for AP!

 . . Ive seen Russian pro's over behind the iron curtain . . they're wily slutts always plotting and scheming.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 13, 2010)

If she touches my gears, she's fukkin' dead!  Well, certain gears that is.  I've talked to this broad b4.  She's got a hot sounding soviet accent.  She's a little young 4 me though at 36.  But, she's pretty friggin hot.  I think she even digs chicks also,  course about 99% of them do anyhoo.  Well see.  Nothing's firmed up tho. 

Meanwhile, I chatted on FB, bout 2 hrs last night, with this chick I've been knowing for about 17 years.  We swapped #'s and will hopefully get 2gethr this weekend.  I AP'd her sister back in the day and it's looking like I might be able to get a crack at her too.  Just tryin'a get some more opportunidads lined up b/w now and when the wifey gets back in town permanently.

Welp, gotta go check the mail and see if my sust has arrived! 


GEARS & GILFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> GEARS & GILFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 13, 2010)

Just Smashed and Dashed!!

My diet is going well,, 228lbs! 13 to go!!!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I told you i didnt want any headband. You dont have to front and act like you owe me something. I told you from the get go i didnt want anything. so stop the bullshit. If you dont have a donation, just say that.
> 
> Youre a manipulator. I peep'd your style already.
> 
> ...


 

I'm thoroughly confused

I don't understand the rest of the rant from my Depression quote, but yes I have 1 ampule of Norma Test E and about 1ml of Sust 325 left.......I'm gonna Pinn those til I get the Nectar from Saney...then I can Krooze til the end of December and then run Blend 18 starting Jan. if it tests out OK with Gen X....I'm not gonna PCT, gonna Tom Cruise.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2010)

I have all the gears . . fuck all you unjerked notBigs


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 13, 2010)

The XXL Fairy finally swung by my neck of the woods.  4X10 of 2fiddy.  One of them appears to have crashed but I looked up some cooking info for it so I'll throw on an apron soon.


----------



## independent (Oct 13, 2010)

Well Im fucking bummed, I tried a small dose of vitc (.25 ml) and it still makes my head hurt.  I guess it really doesnt matter since Im married anyways.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup you non-gear havin' sippers!  These gears are kicking in quite nicely.  Seems all I wanna do is eat, SFW, and LHJO.  I guess you could say not much has changed since starting this cyce, other than the pumps are incredible and it seems like I always wanna do an extra 5 sets on each muscle.  That jump to 1g/wk testE made a huge difference.  Course, the deca and tren combo is prolly adding a lot to it.  The a-bombs seem to be addin' some bloat tho.  I hit the scales at 247 2day.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 13, 2010)

Speaking of abuse.  Any of y'all ever tried abusing benadryl?  I did tonight (275mg = 11 tabs).  This with a coupla natties has be feelin pretty relaxed and  . Definitely diggin' it.

And Alfonse, you can try some St. John's Wart or 5HTP to keep the mood up till you get your test supply back.  I started feeling like shit, moody, and lack of motivation when my order was delayed and I was off cold turkey with no PCT for about 6 weeks.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Speaking of abuse. Any of y'all ever tried abusing benadryl? I did tonight (275mg = 11 tabs). This with a coupla natties has be feelin pretty relaxed and  . Definitely diggin' it.
> 
> And Alfonse, you can try some St. John's Wart or 5HTP to keep the mood up till you get your test supply back. I started feeling like shit, moody, and lack of motivation when my order was delayed and I was off cold turkey with no PCT for about 6 weeks.


 
 lol 11 tabs


----------



## Tesla (Oct 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup you non-gear havin' sippers! These gears are kicking in quite nicely. Seems all I wanna do is eat, SFW, and LHJO. I guess you could say not much has changed since starting this cyce, other than the pumps are incredible and it seems like I always wanna do an extra 5 sets on each muscle. That jump to 1g/wk testE made a huge difference. Course, the deca and tren combo is prolly adding a lot to it. The a-bombs seem to be addin' some bloat tho. I hit the scales at 247 2day.


 

1g/week Very Nice.........I'm gonna try that next time.......Most I ever went was 975/wk, but that was 3ml/week of the Sust 325..........I def. wanna do 1g/week of Test E.......and about 600mg/week of Tren E with it......

How much Tren u takin per week, Roids??


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 13, 2010)

Right now, it's 1g testE, 300mg, trenE, and 300mg deca every week.  I do two injections each time, but since it's only 1xweek, it ain't all that bad.  I'm also running CJC1295 and GHRP6 @ 100/200 mcg each 3xday.  I feel like an effin pic cushion.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 13, 2010)

This benadryl/natty stack is kickin my ass.  It's just like taking a vike with brewskie.  I'm all nice and sedated now, but don't think I'm gonna do this again.  I'm wondering what tomorrow is gonna be like


----------



## Tesla (Oct 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Right now, it's 1g testE, 300mg, trenE, and 300mg deca every week. I do two injections each time, but since it's only 1xweek, it ain't all that bad. I'm also running CJC1295 and GHRP6 @ 100/200 mcg each 3xday. I feel like an effin pic cushion.


 
Holy fuck.......Full -on pin cushion!!!!!


You ever consider uppin' the Tren to at least 400/wk.??


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 13, 2010)

Werd.  But the subcutaneous pins are quick and painless.  You don't really even feel it.  It's kind of like feeling a little prick right around your belly button.  Hell, saney's prolly used to that. lol


----------



## Saney (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey!

I just shot up some B12 Complex!! Werd!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 13, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Holy fuck.......Full -on pin cushion!!!!!
> 
> 
> You ever consider uppin' the Tren to at least 400/wk.??



Yeah, I was on about 500mg/week on tren in the past.  But, since I'm using deca also, I'm limiting that combo to 600mg combined.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yeah, I was on about 500mg/week on tren in the past. But, since I'm using deca also, I'm limiting that combo to 600mg combined.


 

Werd!! Forgot you had Deca mixed in there..........



Yeah, Sub Q seems non-existent.......I can't even feel it when I pinn HCG.......There was one time it stung like a fukker, though...Not sure why.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It's kind of like feeling a little prick right around your belly button. Hell, saney's prolly used to that. lol


 











Fuck......I just popped the crimped tops off 3 Vials of empty PFP250 blend, popped off the rubber stoppers, and stuck the neddle directly on the bottom of the vials and sucked the remaining juice out and got like .75ml total from those 3 vials.  Added a .5ml of Sust 325 and pinned da quad.......Gotta be creative sometimes


----------



## brk_nemesis (Oct 13, 2010)

ugh..... cut starts tomorrow, though dieting has already started. ive been workin crazy fukin hours.  I feel like a fukin zombie.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 14, 2010)

Roids... What are you pinnin sub-q?


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 14, 2010)

I love it when my interweb friends from the CT get on here with gear induced hormone fluctuations causing mental/emotional mood swings... It just makes the IM much more better... 

GYCH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 14, 2010)

Shitty times lately!  The wife's back in Chiner and the gilf (formerly known as the gilf/gf) hates me now.  So, no woman and nothing but LHJO.  To make matters worse, I scored a 69% on a midterm in the microbiology shit I'm havin to take.  Never done that before.  I think I need a few nattys!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 14, 2010)

69 is a great number bro, congrats!!!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 14, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Shitty times lately! The wife's back in Chiner and the gilf (formerly known as the gilf/gf) hates me now. So, no woman and nothing but LHJO. To make matters worse, I scored a 69% on a midterm in the microbiology shit I'm havin to take. Never done that before. I think I need a few nattys!


 
Microbiology was sooo easy at San Diego State.....My Fraternity house had all the tests and the dumb ass teacher never changed tests........He gave the exact same multiple choice test every year....


Granted I don't know jack about Microbiology now....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 14, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Shitty times lately!  The wife's back in Chiner and the gilf (formerly known as the gilf/gf) hates me now.  So, no woman and nothing but LHJO.  To make matters worse, I scored a 69% on a midterm in the microbiology shit I'm havin to take.  Never done that before.  I think I need a few nattys!



You should be happy now that you're freed up.  Go get a few more.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 14, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Shitty times lately! The wife's back in Chiner and the gilf (formerly known as the gilf/gf) hates me now. So, no woman and nothing but LHJO. To make matters worse, I scored a 69% on a midterm in the microbiology shit I'm havin to take. Never done that before. I think I need a few nattys!


 
u might be on double decka probation now


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 14, 2010)

Werd.  If it had to be a shitty grade, 69 isn't so bad.  It just blows tho since I ain't made a C or D since my first coupla years in college, when half the time I still had a buzz going from the nite before.  Those were the good ole days.  This shit's just nite & day different than the business stuff.  

It makes me feel like a dumbass when I've already got an MBA, yet in  these undergrad classes I got 19yr olds doing better than an old fart  like me.  Plus I gotta do better to get into this accelerated MS nursing program so I can give 90 year old broads sponge baths.  

BTW Al, if u like vikes, you oughtta try benadryl @ around 200mg with the merlot.  It's almost the exact same high.


----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2010)

My Letro and Pizza diet is working perfectly, only down 5lbs of muscle and 1.5lbs of fat.. WOOOOO!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 14, 2010)

Dude you're gonna cum in your scrubs while you're giving these GILF's sponge baths.

Now I know why you're pursuing nursing, you perv.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Oct 14, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> BTW Al, if u like vikes, you oughtta try benadryl @ around 200mg with the merlot. It's almost the exact same high.


 
Well u know I like Vikes.........Now your gonna make me try this.........U just get the caplets??? or those clear looking ones.......I guess it doesn't fucking matter


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 14, 2010)

Just plain old benadryl.  The one's I got are pin tablest @ 25mg each.  I took about 18 or so tonight.  But, I'd go lite the first time.  Maybe 8 tabs and see how effects you.  You don't wanna over do it and end up taking a dirt nap.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 14, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just plain old benadryl. The one's I got are pin tablest @ 25mg each. I took about 18 or so tonight. But, I'd go lite the first time. Maybe 8 tabs and see how effects you. You don't wanna over do it and end up taking a dirt nap.


 

JFC Roids!!!!!!!

18 frickin' Benadryl....That's insane!!!.....

Roids is trying to kill the old man.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 14, 2010)

Nah, it really feels like a vike.  But, I think this is gonna my last run on it.  It's kind of like phenibut.  You still feel it somewhat the next day.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm hoping my gf will put Chocolate on my dick and lick it off.. But don't tell Johny Poo.. He might get Jealous


----------



## Tesla (Oct 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm hoping my gf will put Chocolate on my dick and lick it off.. But don't tell Johny Poo.. He might get Jealous


 
Sugar Free Dark Chocolate pudding......My Ex loved lickin' that off.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Oct 14, 2010)

what the hell is this? 
JDub's back bitches...good to see SANE back of all people. I'll reach out to Alan, Will and Texaswolf. You democrats reach out to Jayv and the rest. Lets do this thing, light this candle...







[/QUOTE]


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 15, 2010)

ScorpionKing said:


> what the hell is this?
> JDub's back bitches...good to see SANE back of all people. I'll reach out to Alan, Will and Texaswolf. You democrats reach out to Jayv and the rest. Lets do this thing, light this candle...


 
JDub = ScorpionKing? TexasWolf was still hanging at AM last time I saw


----------



## Saney (Oct 15, 2010)

TexasWolf and jdub were both gay not Bigs...


P.S. Never got chocolate licked off, but still received a BJ and then some serious AP


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 15, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> P.S. Never got chocolate licked off, but still received a BJ and then some serious AP


 

what about bacon grease?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 15, 2010)

Sup sippers!  Where'd you take that photo Jdub?  That shit makes me glad I don't live in out west.  

Werd on TX wolf.  You'd have to be a complete fag to have hung around at AM all this time and not have gotten banned by now.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 15, 2010)

Sten has a hella deal on VitC.  2-4-1.  Got me 60ml of VitC on the way.  Now, just gotta find some snatch to test it out on.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 15, 2010)

I think he was quoting one of Dub's original posts, telling ppl to invite a few of the usual suspects.  The context tells you it's not current stuff.  The guy musta dug up one of the first CT posts from here and reposted it.  Probably for the benefit of the starfish slaughterers in our midst.  They know who they are.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 15, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sten has a hella deal on VitC. 2-4-1. Got me 60ml of VitC on the way. Now, just gotta find some snatch to test it out on.


 
Innovative Peptides has "C" for $12.50 right now. 

I actually like the potency of IP's better, but it tastes like Vodka.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Sup unjerked 4AD abusers and gearless fags.



Can't call me either of those nowadays...

Anyone else got testalicious goodness 100 mils deep?  Didn't think so.  Oh, and a "second gear" for the later laps of the next run?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Innovative Peptides has "C" for $12.50 right now.
> 
> I actually like the potency of IP's better, but it tastes like Vodka.



Chemone's C is $75 for a 60ml bottle, but it's always given me cast iron boners and lasts a good 36hrs.  It'll be interesting to see how this C stands up against theirs.


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 15, 2010)

you niggas are lame as hell. On that note though, roids you have taken 18 25mg tabs of benedryl? Ive been taking like 5 a night to help sleep along with doxylamine. It isnt like a vike buzz though...more like a phenibut and xanax buzz. Ive been afraid to go past 100mg of each a night.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2010)

What up you bunch of slack jaw faggots


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 15, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> you niggas are lame as hell. On that note though, roids you have taken 18 25mg tabs of benedryl? Ive been taking like 5 a night to help sleep along with doxylamine. It isnt like a vike buzz though...more like a phenibut and xanax buzz. Ive been afraid to go past 100mg of each a night.



Werd!  I actually don't have a hard time sleeping at night, even with no sleep aids.  I just wanted to try this out.  I took 8 tabs and felt nothing.  So, I went up from there and finally started to feel something at about 15, with a few beers.  It was very similar to vike with beer.  I really don't feel anything with vikes without a few beers either.  Phenibut was the same.  I had to take about 4 grams before I could feel it.  Yet, I gave the wife 3 500mg tabs once when she was having a hard time falling asleep.  The next morning, she was still high and puked several times.  I just have a high tolerance for most everything.  It's probably because of my size.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 15, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> What up you bunch of slack jaw faggots



Sup kneeegro!  Oh, I can't say that!  Aren't you a brutha?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup kneeegro! Oh, I can't say that! Aren't you a brutha?


 
but i'll always say what up my Knigglet


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 15, 2010)

Werd!  Looks like you've been pretty well indoctrinated to the DRSE lifestyle.  I'm sure you know the rules.  Never talk about DRSE and, the most important rule of the CT.  If it's your first time in the CT, you must share an AP story.  I'm sure I prolly just missed yours, since I was out for a while.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! Looks like you've been pretty well indoctrinated to the DRSE lifestyle. I'm sure you know the rules. Never talk about DRSE and, the most important rule of the CT. If it's your first time in the CT, you must share an AP story. I'm sure I prolly just missed yours, since I was out for a while.


You missed my coke story, and a few others...My knigglet.....A crop dusting story..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 15, 2010)

lol.  Coke stories work too.  Most any story involving moral depravity/decadence works.  I've racked up too many in the last 6 months.  So, I'm having to slow it down a bit.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> lol. Coke stories work too. Most any story involving moral depravity/decadence works. I've racked up too many in the last 6 months. So, I'm having to slow it down a bit.


 its posted some where around here///


----------



## Tesla (Oct 15, 2010)

Blue Dreams, baby!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 15, 2010)

Werd!  I'm ready for the wife to get back so I can settle TF down again.  Too much effin drama lately.  I still may try to work in a lil more strange tailpipe b/w now and then tho.  I think I need just one more.  LHJO just doesn't hit the spot on 1g of test per week.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 15, 2010)

Fk settling down.  Live while you're young, desirable and have ample chances.  You're in a pretty enviable position compared to most married men.  Exploit the opportunidad!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Fk settling down. Live while you're young, desirable and have ample chances. You're in a pretty enviable position compared to most married men. Exploit the opportunidad!


 




yep......GICH.. Sup niagara .u poop stabbin and ebayer


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Fk settling down.  Live while you're young, desirable and have ample chances.  You're in a pretty enviable position compared to most married men.  Exploit the opportunidad!



Werd!  I've been exploiting them opportunidads a lot lately.  But, it can make life complicated when u'r married.  I still wouldn't change any of it tho.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Oct 15, 2010)

Is eating Cue'd Salmon for Dinner 4 days in a row bad?

Mercury poisoning??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2010)

Do you feel like the world is against you... if so yep


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Is eating Cue'd Salmon for Dinner 4 days in a row bad?
> 
> Mercury poisoning??


 
you eat alot of salmon bro.Wish I could eat fish allergic to fish the oil gives me severe acid reflex disease fucking sucks cock.O well got my chicken and turkey filets


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Is eating Cue'd Salmon for Dinner 4 days in a row bad?
> 
> Mercury poisoning??


A little Hg in ur diet ain't gonna kill you.  It's a hella good source of omega 3s also.  That shit makes me miss the gilf.  We used to Cue up salmon a lot.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 15, 2010)

Got a lil date thangy set up for sunday with this chick I've been knowin' for about 17 yrs.  I banged her younger sis many times back in the day, but was never more than friends with her.  We'll see what happens.  She's a lil on the chunky side, but cute enough to pursue for the time being.  Hopefully, she'll be g2g, but it's hard to tell.  I gotta be careful not to get anything started like before.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 15, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> A little Hg in ur diet ain't gonna kill you. It's a hella good source of omega 3s also. That shit makes me miss the gilf. We used to Cue up salmon a lot.


 

My BP was 108/60 tonight........Salmon and Mountain Biking

Good luck wit da Sis, Roids.......sounds gtg......I got sum hammerage set up for next weekend......might go to Kaiser and get a couple "Real C's" for this one......


----------



## Tesla (Oct 15, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Oct 16, 2010)

I sweated my fucking balls of today at work... jesus fucking christ it sucked... got home, weighed myself and wow, i lost a shit load of water weight


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Oct 16, 2010)

Got my 25g 5/8 pins in the mail.. was so excited that i forgot to swab the B12 injection site before I shot up.. i'll be ok

Oh, it was my first time doing a Delt Injection!! i'm so proud of myself!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 16, 2010)

My esteemed protege'!  How's the ebaying?  I need to sell a few moar things there but they won't let me til I pay my seller fees.  Hundred damn dolla!



Dark Geared God said:


> yep......GICH.. Sup niagara .u poop stabbin and ebayer


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 16, 2010)

Forgot to mention I hit Ren Fest today, final weekend.  I had been wanting to go this yr but it's like 20 per person plus everything cool to do inside is expensive too.  Out of the blue though an old college friend was in town to visit his sister and he had some comp tickets he couldn't use.

Got into the joint for free so I could justify  blowing cash on other shit.  Tore up a massive smoked turkey leg and downed a draft Woodchuck Cider.  Good times!  Tried on some chainmail...shit was heavy as hell.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> My esteemed protege'! How's the ebaying? I need to sell a few moar things there but they won't let me til I pay my seller fees. Hundred damn dolla!


 
the jew in me is making money


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 16, 2010)

Sup stabbers!  Got my sust 2day!  I'm fukkin wore out.  Stayed up till 12:30ish FBing with this chick last night, then couldn't fall asleep till 3:00am for some reason.  Gonna have a quick coldie, LHJO, then crash.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> My esteemed protege'! How's the ebaying? I need to sell a few moar things there but they won't let me til I pay my seller fees. Hundred damn dolla!


 Oh pay them jew that 100.00


----------



## Tesla (Oct 17, 2010)

Blue Dream and Bacardi and Coke........Salmon on da Q in da near future


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Blue Dream and Bacardi and Coke........Salmon on da Q in da near future



Sam.... Wise.... Er


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 17, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> Oh pay them jew that 100.00



The jew in me doesn't want to but the other jew in me wants to sell shit there.  Just call me Sol Schizovitz since I have dueling personalities.

Had a good SFChest session.  Got more reps on bench and switched from seated dip machine to bodyweight dips.  That adds 40 lbs, only lost a couple reps per set, so decent progress overall. 

Not bad as far as retaining strength in PCT.  I extended PCT to approx. 5 weeks just because the cycle was long than usual.  Been on 30 mg. of torem. for the last couple weeks just to go the extra mile as far as full recovery goes.  As cheap as Sten has been, I figure I might as well extend it a bit since I had bought a couple bottles at around 11 bucks each.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> The jew in me doesn't want to but the other jew in me wants to sell shit there. Just call me Sol Schizovitz since I have dueling personalities.
> 
> Had a good SFChest session. Got more reps on bench and switched from seated dip machine to bodyweight dips. That adds 40 lbs, only lost a couple reps per set, so decent progress overall.
> 
> Not bad as far as retaining strength in PCT. I extended PCT to approx. 5 weeks just because the cycle was long than usual. Been on 30 mg. of torem. for the last couple weeks just to go the extra mile as far as full recovery goes. As cheap as Sten has been, I figure I might as well extend it a bit since I had bought a couple bottles at around 11 bucks each.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Sam.... Wise.... Er


 Your in my seat my knigg


----------



## Tesla (Oct 17, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Sam.... Wise.... Er


 
Hopefully Sam will visit tommorrow...


----------



## Tesla (Oct 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Hopefully Sam will visit tommorrow...


 

Hopefully Frodo won't cock block me!!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Salmon on da Q in da near future


 

Said fuck that shit and went with an In N Out Burger Double Double style









I'm in food buzz heaven now!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Said fuck that shit and went with an In N Out Burger Double Double style
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They still got fat burger up in cali? they shut them down over  here in Dc


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2010)

I fk off for two days and come back to CT is suffocating in unjerked gayness . . wtf? 

where's the puss-destroying dick-wiping actividads???


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 18, 2010)

No action here lately!  Wife's overseas, no milf/gilf action, no nothing.  I'm reluctant to even chase it right now after getting busted.  The wife's coming back "for good" in Dec.  But, if she changes that plan, I'm going full-on milf/gilf huntin' again; if I can make it that long.  I don't think she will change the plan tho, coz she knows my gilf hunting record ain't too shabby, and she won't have anything to bitch about if she chooses to stay over there much longer.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 18, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> No action here lately! Wife's overseas, no milf/gilf action, no nothing. I'm reluctant to even chase it right now after getting busted. The wife's coming back "for good" in Dec. But, if she changes that plan, I'm going full-on milf/gilf huntin' again; if I can make it that long. I don't think she will change the plan tho, coz she knows my gilf hunting record ain't too shabby, and she won't have anything to bitch about if she chooses to stay over there much longer.


 

I hate to think of the day when Roids hangs up his Milf/Gilf hunting cleats......Please don't do it!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 18, 2010)

Why hesitate if you know you only have so long?  Get it done from now til Dec, then calm down at that point if you have to.


----------



## Saney (Oct 18, 2010)

omg.. The Blast cycle has finally left me and i worked out today and noticed a huge difference... fucking weak as shit... being off Gears is GAY!!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 19, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> omg.. The Blast cycle has finally left me and i worked out today and noticed a huge difference... fucking weak as shit... being off Gears is GAY!!


 
Being off gears is indeed gay


----------



## Tesla (Oct 19, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> Being off gears is indeed gay


 
Time to cruise here......Hopefully my Mailman shows up with skinny pipes today!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 19, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Time to cruise here......Hopefully my Mailman shows up with skinny pipes today!!



Hey.. i sent that shit out thursday nig.. you should of had it by now at least.. hopefully today.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 19, 2010)

Who's doing what gears right now? I see Al & Saney are in cruise mode. Roids just recently started a blast. How's about the Cap'n, Dick, Sitch, Moe, Mooch, Will, Josh.... Anyone?

My blast (Test/Deca @ 600/350) commences on Oct. 31.

Gears!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 19, 2010)

Saney... Did you ever start brewing anything? I'm thinking about doing my own Test C. I'm on HRT... So WTF not?

I was also thinking about doing some oral solutions of D-Bol, T-Bol, Proviron. Ever try anyting like that?


----------



## Saney (Oct 19, 2010)

Cruise mode sucks asshole... but it's better than PCT'ing...

and i'm 220lbs.. i need to go back on my diet HARDCORE!!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Hey.. i sent that shit out thursday nig.. you should of had it by now at least.. hopefully today.


 
Yup...Hopin' to converse with Sam Wise today....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 19, 2010)

PCT doesn't have to be bad.  I'm actually feeling pretty good and strong on mine.  As mentioned I added an extra week or two on to it and it seems to have helped.  I haven't lost much in the way of size and strength.  I got back on creatine and I'm sure that's helped a lot to make up some of the difference.  

Using Ragnarok for my creatine and that's got various extras in it, including standardized rhodalia rosea.  RR has some effective mood enhancement properties so that may be part of how I've been feeling too.  I would def try Rag.  It's pretty good stuff.  

As for gears, I'm waiting til December for that.  I wanna finish PCT and then give it a couple of months for natural levels to stabilize for a bit.  I'll probably wait til around 12-15 and come off in late March or something in time to cut down for Summer.  

Did Wade get fired yet...?


----------



## Saney (Oct 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> As for gears, I'm waiting til December for that.



you myzle jump on board with Sam Wise's Pharmaceuticals


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 19, 2010)

Werd!  Being off gears blows balls.  That's why I never cum off anymore.


----------



## Saney (Oct 19, 2010)

well Even on Cruise mode i feel weak... that 300 Tren and 500 Test made me feel godly... I NEED MOAR!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 19, 2010)

Just had a nice relaxing round of LHJO.  Time to get cleaned up then head to uni.  Just looked at the schedule for next weeks microbiology lab and it says "Bring in stool sample."  Great!  I may need to be sick that day.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 19, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Got a lil date thangy set up for sunday with this chick I've been knowin' for about 17 yrs. I banged her younger sis many times back in the day, but was never more than friends with her. We'll see what happens. She's a lil on the chunky side, but cute enough to pursue for the time being. Hopefully, she'll be g2g, but it's hard to tell. I gotta be careful not to get anything started like before.


 
Just drink some Vit C/V, pound a Four Loko and she'll be hotter than hot...

Pound that fat ass and big titties!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 19, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just had a nice relaxing round of LHJO. Time to get cleaned up then head to uni. Just looked at the schedule for next weeks microbiology lab and it says "Bring in stool sample." Great! I may need to be sick that day.


 
Wait, you have to take a shit in a cup and bring it in to class?!!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 19, 2010)

I say eat some corn...

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Oct 19, 2010)

Just SFW.. and took a new video of my lean'ness.. hope ya'll enjoy. Saney @ 220lbs!!


YouTube - Saney @ 220lbs Cruise Control


----------



## Saney (Oct 19, 2010)

!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Just SFW.. and took a new video of my lean'ness.. hope ya'll enjoy. Saney @ 220lbs!!
> 
> 
> YouTube - Saney @ 220lbs Cruise Control



I thought you looked bigger in recent pics.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 19, 2010)

Just popped home for lunch.....Mailman was filling up the boxes.....He looked semi-jerked........will find out in about an hour if he's geared up


----------



## Saney (Oct 19, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Just popped home for lunch.....Mailman was filling up the boxes.....He looked semi-jerked........will find out in about an hour if he's geared up



He better not be GOD DAMNIT!!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I thought you looked bigger in recent pics.



Well, some pics make me look bigger.. this video wasn't so much for size as it was for being lean. I was 235 in some of those recent pics, but only 220lb in the vid.

But thanks for the compliment..


----------



## Tesla (Oct 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> He better not be GOD DAMNIT!!!


 
'Bout to go check in about 10 minutes


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 19, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Wait, you have to take a shit in a cup and bring it in to class?!!



Werd!  Everyone does, to study the GI tract bacteria.  Prolly just a smear tho.  I doubt we need to bring a whole log or anything.  I fukkin hope I don't have the runs that day.  I'd seriously like to be absent that day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Just SFW.. and took a new video of my lean'ness.. hope ya'll enjoy. Saney @ 220lbs!!
> 
> 
> YouTube - Saney @ 220lbs Cruise Control


 
BestHomeGym!  


 ..  anyway, get a tan notBig


----------



## Tesla (Oct 19, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> 'Bout to go check in about 10 minutes


 
No Dice!!  Nuttin'!! Nada 

Looks like my lucky streak with gear has finally run out........Oh well.....live and learn!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2010)

speaking of fkg notBig . . Im down to 95kg . .caveman diet, sprints and fasted LHJO to blame . . . test is fully kicked in, might have to do another run of stanazol abuse . . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 19, 2010)

Saney, not saying you looked bad or anything, just noticed a bit of diff.  def look into a tan, though.  i shot 1.5 mg. of M2 today so I'll be hitting the tanning joint in a few mins.  Got a pretty nice tan now.  Not too dark, but a nice even tone from the stand up bed.  takes longer but def looks more even that way.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 19, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> speaking of fkg notBig . . Im down to 95kg . .caveman diet, sprints and fasted LHJO to blame . . . test is fully kicked in, might have to do another run of stanazol abuse . . .


 

looking good capt


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 19, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> No Dice!!  Nuttin'!! Nada
> 
> Looks like my lucky streak with gear has finally run out........Oh well.....live and learn!!



Shit!  You prolly been scammed.  Guess I got lucky.  

I'm gonna go back on the wagon for a while, so that means no natties for a while.  I might have to score me a sack of tree this weekend.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 19, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! Everyone does, to study the GI tract bacteria. Prolly just a smear tho. I doubt we need to bring a whole log or anything. I fukkin hope I don't have the runs that day. I'd seriously like to be absent that day.


 
I can only imagine the disaster that the hottest chick in the class is gonna bring.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 19, 2010)

I thought about that. I wonder if folks are gonna be like "hey what color did your shit turn?" Or, if everyone's gonna be keeping to themselves that day. I'll get an F in that section before I'll compare shit samples with some chick sittin next to me.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Oct 19, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Shit! You prolly been scammed. Guess I got lucky.


 
No need to be  

I'll get mine one way or another.......I don't go away easily


----------



## independent (Oct 19, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Who's doing what gears right now? I see Al & Saney are in cruise mode. Roids just recently started a blast. How's about the Cap'n, Dick, Sitch, Moe, Mooch, Will, Josh.... Anyone?
> 
> My blast (Test/Deca @ 600/350) commences on Oct. 31.
> 
> Gears!!!



Its been 15 years since I have used.  So that makes me officially gay.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 19, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Its been 15 years since I have used. So that makes me officially gay.


 So how that beta-al Gnc working for ya?


----------



## Saney (Oct 19, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'll get mine one way or another.......I don't go away easily


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## independent (Oct 19, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> So how that beta-al Gnc working for ya?



Orally or intra-anal?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


>


 
You're not going anywhere, are you??

You gonna scan me a copy of that Priority Mail receipt???


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 19, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Orally or intra-anal?


 Both


----------



## Saney (Oct 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You're not going anywhere, are you??
> 
> You gonna scan me a copy of that Priority Mail receipt???



Yes Al.. that's what i'm going to do. I can barely live my own life... fucking gf makes all my decisions for me.. blah! i'll do it tonight when i get home.

STOP THINKING I FUCKED YOU!! i'm not some jew nigger


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 20, 2010)

Al's mailman was wearing a spandex Syracuse muscle shirt today to go w/ his orange tan.  The milfs at the pool were all noticing how jerked and desirable he was.  He's delivering coldies to them in priority boxes, trying to move in on Al's territory.


----------



## Saney (Oct 20, 2010)

Al's Mailman must be fucking jerked as hell with that pfp250 and Test E and HCG.. I found the receipt.. i'll send it to his Folsom asshole so i dont look to be a scamming fag


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Al's Mailman must be fucking jerked as hell with that pfp250 and Test E and HCG.. I found the receipt.. i'll send it to his Folsom asshole so i dont look to be a scamming fag


 
jew nigger = scamming fag


----------



## Tesla (Oct 20, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I found the receipt.. i'll send it to his Folsom asshole so i dont look to be a scamming fag


 
No need to send it here.......just scan me a copy.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 20, 2010)

There's also the possibilidad that Saney is telling the truth, but the package was actually intercepted by the DEA and the delay is due to a controlled delivery being planned.  If that's the case, it'll only be delayed by a couple days, I would think.  So no worries Alfonse.  I told ya Saney was honest!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 20, 2010)

Al's already depressed that the Cowpokes season is already over.  no need to stress him out about getting thrown in jail because his pkg got yanked.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 20, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Al's already depressed that the Cowpokes season is already over.


 
"Over? Nothing is OVER until we say it is"






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Oct 20, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Oct 20, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> There's also the possibilidad that Saney is telling the truth, but the package was actually intercepted by the DEA and the delay is due to a controlled delivery being planned. If that's the case, it'll only be delayed by a couple days, I would think. So no worries Alfonse. I told ya Saney was honest!


 
Day 6 and fucking nothing.........Shit must be coming via Stage Coach or Sum10. 

Fuck, I get my shit from Greece within 9 days......Priority Mail don't take no 6 fuckin' days.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2010)

You're jerkability must be fading by the hour . .  recommend more tannedness to compensate ..  . balance out the desirability


----------



## Tesla (Oct 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> well at least you know he didnt rip you off. Still no word on that Pfp huh? strange how nothing domestic gets to you.


 
Explain how paying for sum10 and not getting it is NOT being ripped off!!!

I got a Domestic package from Mason at Outlaw Muscle within 3 days......so yeah, Domestic shit gets to me when people fucking send it!


No worries, Karmas a bitch.......I"ll notify the appropriate people at PayPal and here at IM.


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Yes Al.. that's what i'm going to do. I can barely live my own life... fucking gf makes all my decisions for me.. blah! i'll do it tonight when i get home.
> 
> STOP THINKING I FUCKED YOU!! i'm not some jew nigger


 

saney = lonewolf


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 20, 2010)

What a shame.  I never thought Saney would rip any of us off.  

9 days from Greece is crazy.  Err time I order from genxxl or axr, it takes a good 3-4 weeks, and I'm closer to Greece over here on the bottom right side of the cuntry.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 20, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> What a shame. I never thought Saney would rip any of us off.
> 
> 9 days from Greece is crazy. Err time I order from genxxl or axr, it takes a good 3-4 weeks, and I'm closer to Greece over here on the bottom right side of the cuntry.


 
Always 9-10 days for me from GenX...........Only ONE of my orders was 3 weeks late and Mason from Outlaw set me up and sent a vial Domestically for the inconveniance........took like 2-3 days


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 20, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> You're jerkability must be fading by the hour . . recommend more tannedness to compensate .. . balance out the desirability


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 20, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> saney = lonewolf


----------



## Tesla (Oct 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> And....didnt you say you had Amps of test laying around?


 
Yes, I had 1 amp of Norma Test E which I shot last Thurs. and @ .75 ml of Sust 325 which I shot last Tues. .......That's all I ever said I had......It's not the end of the world...I have Clomid and Torem on hand which I'll start at the end of the week. I know $77 isn't a lot of money......I know this........Just wanted to get my cruise-on...I'll take the hit like a man if it doesn't come....like I said...PCT isn't the end of the world


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> saney didnt rip anyone off. You guys are fucking idiots.
> 
> And it depends on where its coming from. Saney is East coast, ur on the west. You understand youre not gonna count the day he went to the PO. and ur not counting sunday. So what is it...4-5 days so far? Big deal. Relax....didnt you say you had Amps of test laying around?


 

saney + richard gears = Lonewolf


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Always 9-10 days for me from GenX...........Only ONE of my orders was 3 weeks late and Mason from Outlaw set me up and sent a vial Domestically for the inconveniance........took like 2-3 days



Shit, GenXXL royally fucked up an order of mine recently and didn't do shit for me.  Dblwide said he's send me 100 tabs of methanoploex 10 (sp?), but that hasn't happened.  They didn't even have that shit in stock when he told me that shit. lol

But werd.  It may be coz you're on the w coast and he's on the e coast.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 20, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> But werd. It may be coz you're on the w coast and he's on the e coast.


 
My Grandma(God rest her soul) used to send me letters from Yonkers, NY by regular mail to San Diego, Ca. and it never took longer than 3-4 days.....Priority Mail is Priority for a reason.......You pay a little extra to get it within 2-3 days from anywhere in the U.S.


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> My Grandma(God rest her soul) used to send me letters from Yonkers, NY by regular mail to San Diego, Ca. and it never took longer than 3-4 days.....Priority Mail is Priority for a reason.......You pay a little extra to get it within 2-3 days from anywhere in the U.S.


 

yeah you got robbed knig....lets ride!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 20, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> yeah you got robbed knig....lets ride!!!


Regulators mount up.


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> Regulators mount up.


 

one of the best westerns ever made....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 20, 2010)

QUOTE=Dark Geared God;2090087]Regulators mount up.[/QUOTE]






1plPyJdXKIY" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





1plPyJdXKIY">1plPyJdXKIY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 20, 2010)

well old lonesaneywolf is posting on other threads but hes too scared of AL to come in here and face the music.


----------



## Saney (Oct 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Explain how paying for sum10 and not getting it is NOT being ripped off!!!
> 
> I got a Domestic package from Mason at Outlaw Muscle within 3 days......so yeah, Domestic shit gets to me when people fucking send it!
> 
> ...



Wtf? I try and do someone a favor and now I ripped ppl off?? if that were the case, i would have fucked Richard for all 5 vials of Gears.. but i sent it priority, he got his.. Adam paid me, he got his... why would I fucking pick you to shit on?? now if you were some gay nigger like Mooch i'd rip your gay ass a new hole.. however, thats not the case.

I do have the nigger receipt, and i'm about to fucking show your Old Wrinkled ass.. But your gonna get Paypal on me? and IM? nigger i'll send you anthrax i have the addy lol


----------



## Saney (Oct 20, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> well old lonesaneywolf is posting on other threads but hes too scared of AL to come in here and face the music.



Im sorry, i work 12 hour shifts... fucking shame i can't be home in time for the E fighting... I know i got my shit straight.. and i'm about to prove it


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 20, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Wtf? I try and do someone a favor and now I ripped ppl off?? if that were the case, i would have fucked Richard for all 5 vials of Gears.. but i sent it priority, he got his.. Adam paid me, he got his... why would I fucking pick you to shit on?? now if you were some gay nigger like Mooch i'd rip your gay ass a new hole.. however, thats not the case.
> 
> I do have the nigger receipt, and i'm about to fucking show your Old Wrinkled ass.. But your gonna get Paypal on me? and IM? nigger i'll send you anthrax i have the addy lol


 
Project  Echelon just kick in to high gear.. the DHS flag word you just said saney...certain words should not be said..just athought


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 20, 2010)

HAHAHA!!! he activated the nsa watchdogs and admitted to dealing steroids all in one post! dumbass....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 20, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> HAHAHA!!! he activated the nsa watchdogs and admitted to dealing steroids all in one post! dumbass....




No gears for you young man..only.75cc of beta-al and it straight to bed young man
GICH


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I just saw the receipt lol. You guys are fucking faggots. Especially you Mooch you fucking midget geek. Hop off niggas dicks already you cock jockey. Quit instigating things. You buddy holly looking mofo.
> 
> Al why are you acting like such a scared bitch? Why would saney dick you? Fucking 27 messages and posts regarding 2 vials. JFC AL. Calmate!


 

holy shit dick gears, wasnt too long ago you and saney were pm'ing me like 50 times about an email addy that i didnt even give to you two. Oh and i think your shorter than i am.....5'9 bitches!!!!


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 20, 2010)

its lonesaneyrichardgearswolf vs. the world!!

is this the end of the ct?

wheres josh?  he'll bring the love....


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 20, 2010)

dude i sent you the link to their thread on that board.  cant help it if you guys dont know a good thing when you see it.  you two are fuckin newbs when it comes to your shit....nuff said.  im not going to talk about this shit in the open.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2010)

JFC... Why don't you blubbed not-bigs just 69 t-bag each other and get the fuck over it... Cause I got a story.

I have this new source. Get all my infos lined up and have the the ol' lady send the funds. Sounds good, eh? Well... She sent to the wrong fuckin place. A decent sized transaction... I'm actually debating on should I shoot someone...

So I say fuck it and re-order. The peeps hooks me up on the price and actually sent said product before the funds got there... Which was nice.

Too bad it cost me fukking double.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> true. Maybe im too much of a newb to realize a "steal" when i see it. Or maybe i ordered already and im breaking your fucking atrophized balls. One never knows round these parts with Skitzo Dick.
> 
> But seriously, Al is a jerkoff. I hope he gets his door kicked in @ 3am. PCT in the can cold turkey. See how that feels.


 

ouch growing nice firm tits in the can could be a unpleasent time


----------



## Tesla (Oct 20, 2010)

Listen you fuckin' kniggers........I just saw the receipt and I'm not sukkin anyone's cock.........I had a legit gripe........I still don't have it after 6 days which makes USPS a buncha fuckin' lazy ass kniggs then.......C'mon.....Priority Mail after 6 days is a joke.......I would demand your money back Saney.........and I'll PM you a pic when/if I receive it.....And no Dick, I never gotyour package so quit fucking accusing me of getting it.......If I got it I woulda fucking told you.......Jesus this is like fucking High School........people act like fucking teenagers......"I HAVEN'T GOT ANY PACKAGES FROM DICK OR SANEY FOR THE LAST FUCKING TIME, I HAVE ZERO REASON TO FUCKING LIE ABOUT IT"

Saney, if I get the Pack tommorrow or whenever than yes I apologize and will suck your 5-1/2 incher all the way to the base!!!! After 6 days with Priority is a Legit. gripe.......I'll reserve judgement until have it in my possession!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 20, 2010)

Lol!!!    The gears and roid rage are clearly kickin in all over the CT! 

All we need now is a good rape/AP story!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Listen you fuckin' kniggers........I just saw the receipt and I'm not sukkin anyone's cock.........I had a legit gripe........I still don't have it after 6 days which makes USPS a buncha fuckin' lazy ass kniggs then.......C'mon.....Priority Mail after 6 days is a joke.......I would demand your money back Saney.........and I'll PM you a pic when/if I receive it.....And no Dick, I never gotyour package so quit fucking accusing me of getting it.......If I got it I woulda fucking told you.......Jesus this is like fucking High School........people act like fucking teenagers......"I HAVEN'T GOT ANY PACKAGES FROM DICK OR SANEY FOR THE LAST FUCKING TIME, I HAVE ZERO REASON TO FUCKING LIE ABOUT IT"
> 
> Saney, if I get the Pack tommorrow or whenever than yes I apologize and will suck your 5-1/2 incher all the way to the base!!!! After 6 days with Priority is a Legit. gripe.......I'll reserve judgement until have it in my possession!!


 The reason why your package is slow all them mesicans working in the post office in cali u know they lazy


----------



## Tesla (Oct 20, 2010)

As far as someone kickin' my door in at 3:00 A.M. they better be wearing a bullet proof vest and hope that's where I shoot 'em and not between the fucking eyes!!

After what I've been through U pack heat or die!!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> The reason why your package is slow all them mesicans working in the post office in cali u know they lazy


 
I need a ups or usps job and everyones address off this board all would be good


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 20, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> The reason why your package is slow all them mesicans working in the post office in cali u know they lazy



The border jumpers will fukkin work like a knig/knog.  It must be the 2nd generationers that realize they can not do shit and get paid for staying home and cranking out more anchor babies.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> As far as someone kickin' my door in at 3:00 A.M. they better be wearing a bullet proof vest and hope that's where I shoot 'em and not between the fucking eyes!!
> 
> After what I've been through U pack heat or die!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 20, 2010)

I actually have a score story to tell to lighten the mood and change the subject from selective scammers,  I'd been thinking about picking up the Playstation Move thing recently and the gf actually offered to buy it for me as recently as yesterday.

It's kind of like Wii but goes w/ the PS3.  The thing costs 100 bucks but is pretty cool.  It comes w/ a wand controller thing, a Playstation Eye webcam and a game called Sports Champions that has bowling, archery, ping pong, gladiator fighting, etc.   I was gonna let her buy it but found out the starter pack only comes w/ 1 of the controllers and a second one is 50 damn dollars.  On principle I said forget it.

So, that was at Target and today we were at Walmart and I drifted over to electronics.  I looked at PS3 games and noticed the Move was 100 buck on one shelf and 40 on another.  Looked the same but who knows so I asked the kid to show it to me.

I asked what the diff was and he said it must be a mispricing.  There were two on the $40 shelf so I said okay, I'll take those two....at $40.  Having worked retail before, I knew they pretty much had to do it.  So, now I've got two whole starter packs for a total of 80.  I'll sell the one minus the controller for like 60 or 75 since someone will want the other shit and not wanna pay much, keep the other controller and be ordained as a full fledged rabbi!  Score!!!


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 20, 2010)

Didnt I say AL was a dumb jew a couple of months ago? Figures.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 20, 2010)

Give Alphonse a break.  His team is in the shitter this yr. and won't be able to play the Super Bowl in their home stadium like they Jerruh dreamed of doing.  Instead he'll have to watch Steelers and whatever NFC team loses to them play on his field.

That's enough stress for the guy.  Don't also withhold his gears and call him names, too!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 20, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The border jumpers will fukkin work like a knig/knog. It must be the 2nd generationers that realize they can not do shit and get paid for staying home and cranking out more anchor babies.


 Them Mofo al up in my post office non-english speaking mofo....on a side note they do work harder than them legal white and black people..make ys think


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 20, 2010)

Funny post office story.  My brother knew some dude that told a story about him having to get some package off quickly, had to be out that day.  So, he goes up to one window and the dem girl was apparently on break but hadn't closed down her window and the other window had a long line.

She had JUST stopped taking customers and he was like hey gimme a break and just take this last one.  So, not even acknowledging him, she loudly yapped to a co worker "I dunno WHO he talkin' to....I'm on BREAK!!!".  Classic dem.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 20, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Didnt I say AL was a dumb jew a couple of months ago? Figures.


 
Go sukk cock somewhere else you fucking faggott........who you calling dumb anyway?...you probably don't even have a High School education you fucking dumb ass nigger jew bitch!!!!  I would love to see ur backwards ass country fucking IQ score


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Go sukk cock somewhere else you fucking faggott........who you calling dumb anyway?...you probably don't even have a High School education you fucking dumb ass nigger jew bitch!!!! I would love to see ur backwards ass country fucking IQ score


 
Im calling skelator thats 50 yrs old with his hat on backwards complaining about not getting his gears when his natty test is low enough to get put on TRT.

LAWLZ because IQ scores have relevance to what I said?? Wait, what was your point again? O, that's right, you tried making a funny and failed fucking miserably


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 20, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Im calling skelator thats 50 yrs old with his hat on backwards complaining about not getting his gears when his natty test is low enough to get put on TRT.
> 
> LAWLZ because IQ scores have relevance to what I said?? Wait, what was your point again? O, that's right, you tried making a funny and failed fucking miserably


 dude your a fucking faggot stfu and get back to takeing it in the ass.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 20, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> dude your a fucking faggot stfu and get back to takeing it in the ass.


 
Werd!!!


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 20, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> dude your a fucking faggot stfu and get back to takeing it in the ass.


 






You want to give it to me in the ass and im the faggot? I'm missing something


----------



## Tesla (Oct 20, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> LAWLZ because IQ scores have relevance to what I said??


 
Yeah Mensa.......Your post called me "dumb"....so yes, it had relevance to what you said.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 20, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> You want to give it to me in the ass and im the faggot? I'm missing something


 
I would smash your skinny sweet little ass.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 20, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I would smash your skinny sweet little ass.


----------



## cc-10 (Oct 20, 2010)

eating raw potatos and watching some film on ric flair


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> eating raw potatos and watching some film on ric flair



What's up with your Mal-nutritional ass and Ric Flair? Holy fuck! Get big or give up.. jesus christ


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 21, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I would smash your skinny sweet little ass.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> What's up with your Mal-nutritional ass and Ric Flair? Holy fuck! Get big or give up.. jesus christ


 
  who watchs ric flair films  automattic negging


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 21, 2010)

dayday87 said:


>


 
real tuff guy right here^^^^^


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 21, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> real tuff guy right here^^^^^


 
Says the guy that said I'll smash your skinny sweet little ass on an internet forum?


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 21, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Says the guy that said I'll smash your skinny sweet little ass on an internet forum?


 
No I would really smash your skinny sweet little ass turn you out real niceafter a while you wouldnt even fight it anymore.


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 21, 2010)

dayday87 said:


>


 


dayday, your queer as fuck but that pic is hilarious


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 21, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Listen you fuckin' kniggers........I just saw the receipt and I'm not sukkin anyone's cock.........I had a legit gripe........I still don't have it after 6 days which makes USPS a buncha fuckin' lazy ass kniggs then.......C'mon.....Priority Mail after 6 days is a joke.......I would demand your money back Saney.........and I'll PM you a pic when/if I receive it.....And no Dick, I never gotyour package so quit fucking accusing me of getting it.......If I got it I woulda fucking told you.......Jesus this is like fucking High School........people act like fucking teenagers......"I HAVEN'T GOT ANY PACKAGES FROM DICK OR SANEY FOR THE LAST FUCKING TIME, I HAVE ZERO REASON TO FUCKING LIE ABOUT IT"
> 
> Saney, if I get the Pack tommorrow or whenever than yes I apologize and will suck your 5-1/2 incher all the way to the base!!!! After 6 days with Priority is a Legit. gripe.......I'll reserve judgement until have it in my possession!!


 
JFC, take a p-rip, a shot of merlot and some vikes...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## dayday87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Shit needs to go back to the 1fast400 days. You niggas on here are to easy.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2010)

someone call the fkg waaaambulance  . . . jfc! 

anyway back to the business end of CT actividad. . . . .  just PFG before SFW this morning, a little pre-date LHJO then me and the MILF gonna hit a flash hotel in the city for AP action . . Im gonna 3ml Vit-C that Ho's arse inside out . . 

 . .. on the way to the gym I might bash some homeless people, write 'Saney' on their forehead before before mercilessly raping them . . consider that cardio 

 . . I got the gears! Gears is what I got! Fuck all you non-gear having fruity notBigs!


GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 21, 2010)

Luving all the e-fighting up in the CT!!!!  Reminds me of the good ole 1fast400 days.  Someone's gotta get assfit in here.  We'd have a field day raping his non-geared, notbig, faggot faggot ass up in here. 

Speaking of CT business, this no AP bullshit is driving me friggin nutz!  I'm going on a month now, when I haven't gone more than a coupla weeks in years.  There's even been overlap  of as little as 24 hrs b/w the wife and coupla past gilfs.  I'm tryina be good, but IDK how long I can sit this one out. 

I wonder if Alfonse got his stash today.  Maybe he did and that's why he ain't peeked in here so far.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2010)

they should have used geared god labs


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Luving all the e-fighting up in the CT!!!! Reminds me of the good ole 1fast400 days. Someone's gotta get assfit in here. We'd have a field day raping his non-geared, notbig, faggot faggot ass up in here.
> 
> Speaking of gears. I wonder if Alfonse got his stash today. Maybe he did and that's why he ain't peeked in here so far.


 
his mailman is kickin his ass right now for the gears


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 21, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> someone call the fkg waaaambulance  . . . jfc!
> 
> anyway back to the business end of CT actividad. . . . .  just PFG before SFW this morning, a little pre-date LHJO then me and the MILF gonna hit a flash hotel in the city for AP action . . Im gonna 3ml Vit-C that Ho's arse inside out . .
> 
> ...



Did your mailman dress as the Gears Fairy for Halloween?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> drinking espresso and listening to phil collins


 In the air of night rulez knigglet


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2010)

then she made him eat a pie that unjerked guy


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> In the air of night rulez knigglet


 
it's in the air tonight nigga. And when the drums start going on the peak verse then you think of mike tyson knocking knocking out fat jesus its probably the ultimate get pumped song period.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 21, 2010)

Just downed an O'Fallon's Pumpkin Beer.  Good shit.  Had TX. Roadhouse earlier.  Ground Sirloin and two sweet potatoes.  About to play this PS Move fore the first time.  Should be pretty fun w/ a slight buzz.


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> well im off to dunkin donuts for a 1/2 dozen.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2010)

just bought an xbox360 limited add .. haven't played yet i think i'll do an al and goto sonic because no fatt burger around this mug


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2010)

Went out to dinner with the old lady.. i got some chicken, veges, and some salad... BEEF CAKE!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2010)

I just LHJO, walked into the neighbours house with spent fishstick and wiped my dick on their curtains 

GICH


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Went out to dinner with the old lady.. i got some chicken, veges, and some salad... BEEF CAKE!!!


 
so how your mom and my kids


GICH


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 21, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I just LHJO, walked into the neighbours house with spent fishstick and wiped my dick on their curtains
> 
> GICH


 
thats the best news I heard all day


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> thats the best news I heard all day


 
 . . my neighbour is dayday . . . GHCH!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 21, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . . my neighbour is dayday . . . GHCH!


 
I didnt know you had 's next door capt.There go the neiboorhood


----------



## Saney (Oct 22, 2010)

218lbs!!! when i finally hit 215. i'm going to come off the drugs and try and level out.. then i'll go at it again!!!

ya know, gotta reset the body chemistry


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 22, 2010)

PCT? WTF? Fukk PCT...

Gears forever!!!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 22, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> PCT? WTF? Fukk PCT...
> 
> Gears forever!!!!



LOL Never coming off the Gears, just the Clen and T3.. lol

Gears for Life


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 22, 2010)

do you use sten t3 I feel it's underdosed big time.I also have letro,a-dex and 2 bottles of clomid from sten anyone ever recover ok on there pct items?It would suck if all there shit was underdosed.


----------



## Saney (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes my stuff is from them, and all there stuff is way underdosed, so you just use moar.. I only buy from them when they have those big give-away sales... so using moar is never a problem.

3lbs to go until i do my Diet-Bridge!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 22, 2010)

no more sten 4 me


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 22, 2010)

I think their vitamins are a little low since it requires moar for the same effect.  Their t3 was hard to tell since I'd never used that before.  I did feel very warm on it though.  The clen never gave me hardly any sides and I got up to 180 mcg of it.  Some cramping, very very slight shakes, barely noticeable.  Again nothing to compare it to.

Their toremifene seems good and I've used Innovative's tor too.  My PCT is actually going really well so I'm gonna say that one is good.  Also their ketotifen seems effective.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 22, 2010)

Got a "date" lined up with a colored broad tonight! 

Gonna drop 2-3ml of a vit c/v combo and pound it like Mike Tyson!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 22, 2010)

Off to SFBack.  Picked up the perfect gym shirt the other night.  V-neck t w/ an image of Popeye SFW!  He's got the old school barbell w/ the round ball weights pressing in one hand, curling a 500 lb. kettlebell (but flat bottomed) lookin' thing in the other hand.  Popeye had some jerked forearms.  I think he L/RHJO'd all the time and downed a lotta spinach shakes.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 22, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Got a "date" lined up with a colored broad tonight!
> 
> Gonna drop 2-3ml of a vit c/v combo and pound it like Mike Tyson!



Damn, that's a lot of VitC!  I never took more than 1.5ml.  But, I was using ChemOne.  I just got me two bottles of Sten's shit.  It's prolly gonna take that much to get the same wood at their prices.  

Anyhoo, be sure and buy plenty of Colt45s and KFC, cuz we need a good AP story up this biatch tomorrow.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 22, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Off to SFBack.  Picked up the perfect gym shirt the other night.  V-neck t w/ an image of Popeye SFW!  He's got the old school barbell w/ the round ball weights pressing in one hand, curling a 500 lb. kettlebell (but flat bottomed) lookin' thing in the other hand.  Popeye had some jerked forearms.  I think he L/RHJO'd all the time and downed a lotta spinach shakes.



 Ur gonna be knockin them fatties away from ur cock everywhere you go with this!


----------



## Saney (Oct 22, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Off to SFBack.  Picked up the perfect gym shirt the other night.  V-neck t w/ an image of Popeye SFW!  He's got the old school barbell w/ the round ball weights pressing in one hand, curling a 500 lb. kettlebell (but flat bottomed) lookin' thing in the other hand.  Popeye had some jerked forearms.  I think he L/RHJO'd all the time and downed a lotta spinach shakes.



Yo, i don't wanna make fun of you or try and bust your balls.. But its been an awfully long time since you've posted up any pictures.

Do you mind posting some stuff up?? I wanna see your progress and results from your PH cycle.

I'm serious.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn, that's a lot of VitC! I never took more than 1.5ml. But, I was using ChemOne. I just got me two bottles of Sten's shit. It's prolly gonna take that much to get the same wood at their prices.
> 
> Anyhoo, be sure and buy plenty of Colt45s and KFC, cuz we need a good AP story up this biatch tomorrow.


 
Werd!!! It's a first "date" so better safe than sorry. I took around 1-1.5 of liquid V yesterday evening for this one girl that came over. I was hard as a pipe and shot a fat one all over her mouth. 

The liquid V seems to act faster. Not sure if I want to take a lot of liquid C since I'll be out all weekend playing ball and the last thing I need is to be all horned up with no AP opportunidads. 

I figure some watermelon Four Lokos and KFC should do the trick for tonight!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 22, 2010)

Werd!  Imagine wearing the BBall pants with wood swinging back and forth as ur tryin'a score a home run.  I need to find some APP opportunidads.  These gears have me so horned up now that I had to rub one out in the r-room at uni today.  You can only gawk at them 20 year olds for so long without either rubbing one out or pulling someone into the janitor's closet.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 22, 2010)

Got my 'tides in 2day!    Pinned 50mcg igf1-lr3 pre-SFW, followed by 300mcg PEG-MGf and CJC/GHRP6 100/250mcg post-SFW.  The pumps were insane when SFLegz!  I'm gonna keep ronnin' the CJC/GHRP6 till it's out.  I only got a coupla more bottles of each and that shit goes fast, but the PEG & IGF should last me thruout the current megacycle.  Time to get HUGE!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! Imagine wearing the BBall pants with wood swinging back and forth as ur tryin'a score a home run. I need to find some APP opportunidads. These gears have me so horned up now that I had to rub one out in the r-room at uni today. You can only gawk at them 20 year olds for so long without either rubbing one out or pulling someone into the janitor's closet.


 
Since I play infield I wear a cup so a hardon while wearing it is pretty painful. It's happened already lol

I met this colored (straight hair one, classy broad) girl on AFF. "supposed" to meet that one 48 year old next Wednesday. We'll see what happens with that one.

Trying to build up a reputable ho stable once again...


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 22, 2010)

Gearsasis actividads are about to begin.

Is everybody in?
Is everybody in?
The ceremony is about to begin...


----------



## Tesla (Oct 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Saney, if I get the Pack tommorrow or whenever than yes I apologize and will suck your 5-1/2 incher all the way to the base!!!! After 7 days with Priority is a Legit. gripe.......I'll reserve judgement until have it in my possession!!


 
Looks like I'm sukkin' Saney's 5-1/2 incher to the base.......My sincerest apologies.......Just got the package today........but the lady at the Post Office said Priority should NEVER take a week and that I had a legit. gripe toward USPS......sorry I doubted you Saney ....The postage stamp does say it was sent on the 14th.......

Started PCT last night, but fuck it, back to Krooze Control


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 22, 2010)

JFC!  Imagine losing a bet and having to suck saney's uncercumscribed 5.5 incher!    I feel for ya kning.  Just close ur eyes and breath thru ur nose and it won't be so bad.  But, we need the vid up in here 4 sho!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 22, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Since I play infield I wear a cup so a hardon while wearing it is pretty painful. It's happened already lol
> 
> I met this colored (straight hair one, classy broad) girl on AFF. "supposed" to meet that one 48 year old next Wednesday. We'll see what happens with that one.
> 
> Trying to build up a reputable ho stable once again...




  AFF eh?  I might have to look into it.  Have you run into any fake profiles on there?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Oct 22, 2010)

Sam Wiser @ Your Service


oh yea.... GICH


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Looks like I'm sukkin' Saney's 5-1/2 incher to the base.......My sincerest apologies.......Just got the package today........but the lady at the Post Office said Priority should NEVER take a week and that I had a legit. gripe toward USPS......sorry I doubted you Saney ....The postage stamp does say it was sent on the 14th.......
> 
> Started PCT last night, but fuck it, back to Krooze Control


 
glad to hear it ....... that is strange for it to take a week


----------



## independent (Oct 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Sam Wiser @ Your Service
> 
> 
> oh yea.... GICH



So now where is my BA I paid you for?  I want to see the fucking reciept.

Answer me dammit!!!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 22, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> So now where is my BA I paid you for?  I want to see the fucking reciept.
> 
> Answer me dammit!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 22, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> So now where is my BA I paid you for? I want to see the fucking reciept.
> 
> Answer me dammit!!!!


 
You doubt Sam Wiser?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2010)

theCaptn's back


----------



## Tesla (Oct 22, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> theCaptn's back


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Yo, i don't wanna make fun of you or try and bust your balls.. But its been an awfully long time since you've posted up any pictures.
> 
> Do you mind posting some stuff up?? I wanna see your progress and results from your PH cycle.
> 
> I'm serious.



From today and a week or so ago, so all PCT.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 22, 2010)

Moar pics.  Editics aren't loading in this post.  I'll load a few moar in a while.  The ones above were from today.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2010)

you look like a balding cunt sporting a combover bro . . . get them clippers out and shave that shit off!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 22, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> you look like a balding cunt sporting a combover bro . . . get them clippers out and shave that shit off!



Get some glasses, sucka.  My hair is combed straight back, not over.  Not as much hair as I used to have, but not too shabby for 39.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Get some glasses, sucka. My hair is combed straight back, not over. Not as much hair as I used to have, but not too shabby for 39.


 
I had laser surgery, no glasses required. 

So . .  you're a 39 yr old with a combover, hey?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I had laser surgery, no glasses required.
> 
> So . .  you're a 39 yr old with a combover, hey?



A comb back.  In the States, over means to one side or another.  Aussies may have other rules.  Kinda like driving on the wrong side of the road and putting steering wheels in wrong too.  You'll catch on soon enough.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 23, 2010)

You kniggs kill me........just all giddy after a shot of  Test E........I was getting delirious for a minute there


Herpes girl just came over for the first time in 3 months........just did a fly-by and was drunk as fuck.........said she's just "going thru the motions" with hubby right now......She was all grabby and touchy .........she wanted da jekd'ness, but Hubby was getting off work..........Damm bitch teased the fuck outta me.........She grazed my "C" -up knob with her hand a couple times just to fuck with me even more


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 23, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You kniggs kill me........just all giddy after a shot of  Test E........I was getting delirious for a minute there
> 
> 
> Herpes girl just came over for the first time in 3 months........just did a fly-by and was drunk as fuck.........said she's just "going thru the motions" with hubby right now......She was all grabby and touchy .........she wanted da jekd'ness, but Hubby was getting off work..........Damm bitch teased the fuck outta me.........She grazed my "C" -up knob with her hand a couple times just to fuck with me even more



You need to punish the shit out of her next time you get a hold of that.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You need to punish the shit out of her next time you get a hold of that.


 
She told me to call her tommorrow and that Hubby was gonna be gone for a couple days..........


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 23, 2010)

Do it for the CT and be abusive.  It's always fun when they come back after a while.  Make them admit they can't help but come back, etc.  Gotta exploit those situations.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> A comb back. In the States, over means to one side or another. Aussies may have other rules. Kinda like driving on the wrong side of the road and putting steering wheels in wrong too. You'll catch on soon enough.


 
Josh, you're splitting hairs . . . any kind of manipulation of hair to hide receding hairline or balding is a 'combover' . .just like the pedaphiles you'll see at the park

.... you'll get fair more tailpiple and respect for shaving that noggin of yours, as long as you have a handsome shaped head like Al  . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Josh, you're splitting hairs . . . any kind of manipulation of hair to hide receding hairline or balding is a 'combover' . .just like the pedaphiles you'll see at the park
> 
> .... you'll get fair more tailpiple and respect for shaving that noggin of yours, as long as you have a handsome shaped head like Al  . .



Explain to me how combing your hair straight BACK hides a receding hairline?  If anything it would accentuate it.  Receding means back, right?  Combing it back doesn't do anything to hide it.  Combing to one side or the other or combing it forward would maybe do something to hide it, but back just doesn't work here.  you're reaching on that one.  

Sure, I've lost some ground in the front, but you need to trade the Aussie dictionary for a Webster's if you seriously think combing hair straight back would do anything to hide a receding hairline.  gotta assume you're just busting balls or you'd have put more thought into this one.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

You get the gist baldy  . . . btw, looking leaner, good upper back and traps.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks.  Thought the cutting cycle went decently enough but looking fwd. to test to see how much better it'll go.  Wish I didn't have to take any time off after PCT.  It's killing me to wait til December.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

fuck pct . . you're old and sterile anyway . . . just cruise on low-dose test for the next 8 weeks


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2010)

Moarnin' niggers!  Wheels are sore as fuck today.  I was squatting 405 for reps like it wasn't nobodies bidness.  Strength is already shootin up early in this cycle.  Looks like it's gonna be a good run this time.  Can't wait till the deca starts loobin' my joints!  

My nigga at uni is gonna hook me up with a q-bag of tree this weekend.  Gonna have to get me some tri-tips for the Q to go with it!


----------



## Saney (Oct 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> From today and a week or so ago, so all PCT.



Looking good bro.. Pretty Jerked and Tan.. Your back is like 10x's better than mine.. i'm a turd!!

If you can, could you upload a few frontals? I'd like to see your progress <3


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks.  Back has mostly been my best feature.  I seem to have more endurance there and legs.  Not usually too hard to add reps there.  Gonna add more pics later on.  Scoar update...just sold my 13's for 750 plus shipping.  Based on what I paid for them plus accessories and tires, I'm making a hundred or so.

Now I just need to get them removed and shipped out. Gonna get some tires and knock offs for my chrome 14's and get them put on.  Since the car is a metallic blue I think the all chrome will look better than gold with chrome.  Plus 14's won't have my speedometer so far off or the undercarriage scraping here and there.  

Wanna hear moar scoars?  My fridge was here when I bought the place, working but old and not that quiet.  The gf's parents know a repair guy that resells appliances.  Dude had this sweet GE unit with the slide out freezer on the bottom, matte stainless steel finish.  He had gotten it off someone and dis repairs, sold it for 400, with her parents paying half since her b day is next month.  Fucker is only 3 yrs old, energy star compliant, runs quiet as hell.  Should be nice on the electric bill.  Scoar!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


*STEN LABS, INC. ??? HALLOWEEN  WEEKEND SALE*


SALE BEGINS: Saturday October 23th, 2010 At Noon
SALE ENDS: Monday October  26th, 2010 At Noon

FOR THREE DAYS AND THREE DAYS ONLY: 


*1.)  **  RESEARCH CHEMICALS FOR SALE AT SINGLE UNIT GOOLISH PRICING: *
ALBUTEROL 6MG X 60ML : WAS $24.99 ===== NOW $ 9.99
ANASTROZOLE 1MG X 30ML : WAS $38.99=====NOW $ 9.99
T3 100MCG X 60ML : WAS $34.00 ===== NOW $ 9.99
TAMOXIFEN CITRATE 20MG X 60ML: WAS $ 38.99========NOW $ 9.99
CLOMIPHENE CITRATE 50MG X 60ML: WAS $34.00==========NOW $ 9.99
CABERGOLINE 0.5MG X 30ML : WAS $75.99 ============ NOW $ 17.99
CLENBUTEROL 200MCG X 60ML: WAS $ 45.00===========NOW $9.99
CLENBUTEROL 200MCG X 30ML : WAS $ 30.00==========NOW $ 5.99
DUSTASTERIDE .5MG X 30ML : WAS $ 57.99============NOW $ 15.99
EXMESTANE 25MG X 30ML: WAS $ 29.99==============NOW $ 9.99
FINASTERIDE 2.5MG X 30ML: WAS $ 25.99 ============NOW $ 7.99
KETOTIFIN FUMARATE 1MG X 60ML: WAS $ 30.00===========NOW 8.99
LETROZOLE 2.5MG X 30ML: WAS $ 36.99=================NOW $ 9.99
RIMONABANT 20MG X 60ML: WAS $ 38.00===============NOW $ 9.99
SILDENAFIL CITRATE 25MG X 30ML: WAS $ 34.00==============NOW $8.99
T4 200MCG X 60ML : WAS $ 39.00================== NOW $ 8.99
*TADALAFIL 30MG X 30ML: $ 33.99==================NOW $ 8.99*
TOREMIFENE 30MG X 30ML:WAS $ 37.99===============NOW $ 9.99
VARDENAFIL 10MG X 30ML: WAS $ 31.00===============NOW $ 9.99


*2.)**  ALL SINGLE UNIT PEPTIDES ARE 50 % OFF & BUY ONE GET ONE** :*
-          THE LOWEST PRICE WE HAVE HAD YET OR ANYWHERE IN THE INDUSTRY.
-          ALL PRODUCTS ARE CERTIFIED BY LABS ANALYSIS AT 98.6% TO 99 % PURITY



*3.)  **ALL 2/3/4 PACKAGES OF PEPTIDES ARE ALSO 50 % OFF SITE WIDE:*



 ***  *ALL ORDERS RECEIVE A FREE CLEN 60ML 200MCG OR IGF1-DES FREE OR IGF1-LR3*
*               PLUS A BRAND NEW JACKAL THE PUNKIN HEAD LOGO SHIRT*-----YOUR MEASUREMENTS ARE NEED FOR YOR T-SHIRT ???
            --- CUSTOMERS MUST PLACE THE FREE ITEM THE WANT IN THE COMMENTS SECTION OR YOU WILL *NOT GET THE FREE ITEM*  !!!!.. SO BE SURE TO CHOOSE WISELY???.
* RECEIVE ANY FREE ITEM LISTED BELOW OF YOU CHOICE *WITH ALL OVERS OVER $99.00*.
  (GHRP-2 / GHRP -6 / CLENBUTEROL 30ML 200MCG / T3 60ML 100MCG / HGH FRAG 176-191) 
         ALL ORDER WILL BE CHARGED AN ADDITIONAL SHIPPING FEE OF $10.00 
       AND $3.00 Handling Fee
         NO COUPONS OR SALES PROMOTIONAL OFFERS VALID FOR ITEMS LIST ON SALE



**************  *ALL ORDER RECEIVE THE NEW ORANGE AND BLACK JACKAL THE JACKAL LOGO T-SHIRT FOR FREE, WE JUST NEED YOUR SIZE IN THE COMMENTS SECTION AT CHECK OUT PLEASE*







​


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2010)

JFC!  VitC @ $8.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The shit finally gets dirt cheap once I no longer have an AP partner!!!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Looking good bro.. Pretty Jerked and Tan.. Your back is like 10x's better than mine.. i'm a turd!!
> 
> If you can, could you upload a few frontals? I'd like to see your progress <3



Josh is gonna be getting by saney in his popeye shirt!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> JFC! VitC @ $8.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The shit finally gets dirt cheap once I no longer have an AP partner!!!!!!!


 
It's also buy one get one free at $8.99

I have sum pretty good action lined up so I'm gonna get (4) "C"'s for $30 shipped. Plus I'll get a free Clen and Halloween Tee shirt.........

Too good to pass even if it's underdosed.........you know the drill, just double the dose


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2010)

JFC, and a Halloween tee-shirt!!!  I should've ordered mines a week later! I may have to make a run to a happy ending joint b4 the ole lady gets back.  If I paid extra, I could prolly get two chicks @ once.


----------



## independent (Oct 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> you look like a balding cunt sporting a combover bro . . . get them clippers out and shave that shit off!



lol.



Ponyshow said:


> You kniggs kill me........just all giddy after a shot of  Test E........I was getting delirious for a minute there
> 
> 
> Herpes girl just came over for the first time in 3 months........just did a fly-by and was drunk as fuck.........said she's just "going thru the motions" with hubby right now......She was all grabby and touchy .........she wanted da jekd'ness, but Hubby was getting off work..........Damm bitch teased the fuck outta me.........She grazed my "C" -up knob with her hand a couple times just to fuck with me even more



Cool, now you can get a second dose of herpes.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 23, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, now you can get a second dose of herpes.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 23, 2010)

That Halloween shirt owns!  Totally placing an unnecessary order just to get it.  I'll get some stuff I'll need eventually.  Gotta have that shirt though and those prices are pretty damn sweet.  Probably get some toremifene and finasteride.  I've got two vials of exemastane for the next cycle.  is that enough or would it be better to have more on hand to make sure estro stays at bay?


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 23, 2010)

50mL jug... Gears!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 23, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> 50mL jug... Gears!



50?  Try 60, son!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 23, 2010)

Just 50 in there. It's about to on...


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 23, 2010)

Dick... What are you abusing now? I'd brag about 415x4 but I prolly out weigh you by fitty.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Who benches 410 in the ct?
> 
> And who gains 26 lbs in 24 days?
> 
> Guess?



Around 425 here knig.


----------



## independent (Oct 23, 2010)

Well Im officially bummed for the day.  Just sold my beloved 65 El Camino that Ive had for 15 years.  I got 15k for it at least.  Hopefully I can clear out some debt now.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> aprox 350-400test/300ishTren/300ishMast.


 
Is this total EOD or every week?  Also, what're you eating to gain all that bigness so quickly?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> From today and a week or so ago, so all PCT.


 looks like that beta0-al is causing hair loss


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 23, 2010)

Doesn't sound too comfortable.  You gonna cut from there and go for a super lean/pretty big look?  Seems like there's a limit to how much mass you can comfortably carry on a frame.  Unless you're like 6 ft 3 or something you gotta concentrate on quality and not new mass after a certain point.

So for 23 shipped I have 2 vials of Vitamin L, 1 vial of IGF-1 LR3 and a sweet Headless Horseman tee in time for Halloween!  Was gonna add some fina but it wasn't BOGO so I'll wait a while for that.  SCOAR!!!

About to head out to a GB and catch a quick bj there.  The gf isn't crazy about this girl, thinks she's attached to me because she texts me a lot to make sure I'm coming, etc.  She's pretty cool as far as affording me some freedoms but has her quirks as far as just disliking particular sluts.  No real rhyme or reason to it either...likes some, hates others.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 23, 2010)

*Yesterday*

Having probs getting images to appear on here so just posting a link.


http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ius6q8&s=7


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2010)

That's kind of a lite cycle of gears tho for all that eating.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey Gears that paleodiet is the shit . . powering down fruit with all that sugar but getting leaner . . we got all the tropical fruits in season, just mowed some mango, starfruit, banana, strawberries, linseed and whey smoothy


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Hey Gears that paleodiet is the shit . . powering down fruit with all that sugar but getting leaner . . we got all the tropical fruits in season, just mowed some mango, starfruit, banana, strawberries, linseed and whey smoothy



Moar homo than fruit flavored beers.  Do these smoothies come w/ an umbrella and a cherry like a Shirley Temple?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Moar homo than fruit flavored beers. Do these smoothies come w/ an umbrella and a cherry like a Shirley Temple?


 
I pour them down the milf's snatch, get her to sit upside down on the couch while I sip through a straw


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I pour them down the milf's snatch, get her to sit upside down on the couch while I sip through a straw



Better than a coconut.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Better than a coconut.


 
lol, a 'coconut' is a Pacific Islander, like a Samoan or a Tongan


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks like there's bound to be a few doable ones in that tribe.  You ever gotten hard up and tapped an aborigine down under there nicky?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 23, 2010)

Just got blown.  Busted a facial with her head leaning off the bed.  Managed to get some straight into her nose...lol.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2010)

That's some sharp shootin'!  

WTF errbody at tonight?  This place is almost as dead as anabolicminds tonight.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 23, 2010)

Basically just aimed straight, knowing her face was right below.  Odds were I'd get either the eyes or nostrils.  Head I win, tails you lose kind of deal...lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Looks like there's bound to be a few doable ones in that tribe. You ever gotten hard up and tapped an aborigine down under there nicky?


 
I tapped this half-caste a while back . . . had green eyes and stunk of cabbage


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

werd . . I've run it minus the milk. .and it's cleaned up my acne a fair bit too ..   definately lost some size though, especially on my legs.  Strength is still way up compared to non-Geared status 

 . . Im going to apply the same principle to a bulk . . add in a shitload of sweet potatoes and more red meat. Especially game meat = venison, kangaroo, homeless people


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

My tren run's going to be a lean bulk, by the sounds of things paleo + tren is going to keep leaning me up regardless


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Oct 23, 2010)

You'll pack on the lbs no matter what. Its just harder to eat as clean. im popping Bronkaid and huffing on my gf's albuterol nebulizer like a fiend and im still eating everything in sight. 

Shit i forgot to switch Screen names. My cover is blown.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 23, 2010)

Gears... It's cyp in that pic. 250mg/ml.


----------



## Saney (Oct 23, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Gears... It's cyp in that pic. 250mg/ml.



where'd you buy that from?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> where'd you buy that from?


 
DRSE Gears Emporium . . . members only


----------



## Saney (Oct 23, 2010)

suck my cock... the both of you's!


Now i won't send you a Care-package Richard!


----------



## Saney (Oct 23, 2010)

Yup... Now check that other thread so you can see my latest insult


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

Saney... That package is from LoneWolf. That SOB finally came thru. Bigtime... I need to tell prince to un-ban him... Or maybe not.

GLWCH!


----------



## Saney (Oct 24, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Saney... That package is from LoneWolf. That SOB finally came thru. Bigtime... I need to tell prince to un-ban him... Or maybe not.
> 
> GLWCH!



LOL yea right.

Now Tell me where you got the GEAR!!!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 24, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Saney... That package is from LoneWolf. That SOB finally came thru. Bigtime... I need to tell prince to un-ban him... Or maybe not.
> 
> GLWCH!


 
Wtf???


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Luckilly, im not offended easilly by bisexual not bigs with ginormous PR GF's.



You still stay in NC or r you back in NY?


----------



## Saney (Oct 24, 2010)

He's still in NC


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 24, 2010)

He's in FL cuz he couldn't get tan enough in NC, let alone NY.  Plus, there are more coloured chicks down south.  Plenty of trannies in Miami also.  You might even think about moving down there one day.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

CT... That was a joke about LoneWolf. I'd kill that SOB if I had the chance. Sure... It was only $300, but it's the principal. Plus... I had to wait 2 fukkin more weeks to start abusing.


----------



## Saney (Oct 24, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> CT... That was a joke about LoneWolf. I'd kill that SOB if I had the chance. Sure... It was only $300, but it's the principal. Plus... I had to wait 2 fukkin more weeks to start abusing.





Buzzard has a secret source and won't tell anyone


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

I told you I'd tell when I could godammit.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

I also asked that you kiss my left nut... When is that shit gonna happen?


----------



## Saney (Oct 24, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I also asked that you kiss my left nut... When is that shit gonna happen?




When you get a set for yourself.. You fucking Drone


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

It's a date then... Pics of said 'pair' on the way. Will you wear lipstick?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 24, 2010)

I'd be ready to kill someone if they ripped me outta $300 bux.  I'm so glad I didn't end up a victim of that SOB.  I panic when my gears take longer than expected to arrive.


----------



## Saney (Oct 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'd be ready to kill someone if they ripped me outta $300 bux.  I'm so glad I didn't end up a victim of that SOB.  I panic when my gears take longer than expected to arrive.



awww Adam, Sam's shipments never take too long... Well, unless you live in CA


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 24, 2010)

Why do you want his source when you don't even know the prices or the quality yet?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 24, 2010)

Blue Dreams, Baby........


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 24, 2010)

Poll: How many points do the Cowboys lose by tomorrow?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Poll: How many points do the Cowboys lose by tomorrow?


 

By 20 at least!!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

Josh... True. This shit may be fukkin canola oil. Like Pyes was sellin Saney.

I'll be running the following...

1-6 500 cyp/300 deca
7-10 625 cyp/300 deca
11-12 750 cyp

If it is just vegetable oil, my results will be sub par.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 24, 2010)

Wanda...  Is this a new broad?  Or, is this the same half coloured chick that used to dip with you?  

One a side note.  I'm watchin this special on human traffiking here in the USA.  These chicks live in subhuman conditions, ruled over by their pimps with an iron fist.  It almost makes me feel guilty for bangin one that looked under age in China.  Almost that is.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

This kid in the yellow caught the bomb that Nelly Cruz hit in game 6. We were 5' away. But I was dragged out 5 minutes prior to the bomb to help my ol' lady find fukkin Cajun fries. So I missed it... Nice. But the 24oz Miller Hi Lifes were nice at $8.50. Score!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

I have michael turner, roddy white & McFadden in my big money fantasy league... High points this week fosho!


----------



## Saney (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm going to talk GiGi into changing her name to Selena.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 24, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I have michael turner, roddy white & McFadden in my big money fantasy league... High points this week fosho!


 
I need Romo and Roy Williams to go bananas tommorrow night...Getting killed by 30 right now and the bitch I'm playing has AP going right now and Eli tommorrow night.......I need Crosby to kick sum fukkin FG's tonight


----------



## Saney (Oct 24, 2010)

@ Not Big Dick

I just ordered 15g's of Tren E powder from Air-Sealed.  Guess who won't be getting any in their stocking?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 24, 2010)

Werd on the Chinese chick.  The last coupla Chinese girls I added were students of mine in Changchun.  THey're doing their sr year at Northwoods in W.Palm Beach.  I talked to her for about an out t'other nite.  They're all around 22.  Only problem is they act like they're around 13.  They all  seemed really immature compared to college chicks here.  But werd!  I'd pound it till she couldn't walk if I'd the opportunidad.


----------



## Saney (Oct 24, 2010)

Of course. i'll send a little 5ml vial.. You can be my Gear Ginny Pig


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

Gears... If the dude in yellow has the Bieber haircut (I'm not up on gay pop-culture), then he's the one that caught the HR ball. I bet he took a hundred fukkin pics. I have no idea who the other homo is.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> @ Not Big Dick
> 
> I just ordered 15g's of Tren E powder from Air-Sealed.  Guess who won't be getting any in their stocking?



I wonder if you could get that shit suspended at 250mg/ml.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

Al... Looks like you're fukked then.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 24, 2010)

Ate a buncha chicken nuggets, Big soft pretzels, Breakfast biscuits, cheese quesadillas, chocolate covered Halloween pretzels, and a buncha other shit while house sitting for Sis..........BEEFCAKE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

Richard...

Sounds like she hurtin for squirtin. But WTF do I know. I still never had an Asian.

I fukked a real good opportunidad a while back. This hot little jap chick was all over me. She was drunk and ready to go. I told her I was cockasian. She didn't think that was funny so I exhaust all my booty call possiblidads to no avail... So I drove thru at jack in da box and went home and LHJO'd...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> @ McG
> 
> Can i ask you something about chiner chicks? Are they scared of hairy, muscular guys? Just a random observation....
> 
> ...



I think a lot of them are intimidated by western dudes.  Also, if their english is bad, they can get really uncomfortable if you try to talk to them.  I'd see some real cute ones with some goofy/fugly looking boyfriends at the college where I worked.  It always made me wonder if that means that guys like us look super hot to them or if we just look fukkin wierd.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I think pfp should be relabeled as LibidoPlex...or BonerPlex3000.
> 
> This shit got me on some next level of perversion.


 
Yeah......shit makes u wanna rape sum ho's fer sure


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 24, 2010)

Werd on the bonerplex.  I've been JO 2xED lately.  Even have to rub one out at uni every now and again.  Last time the wife was here, I basically made her take it backdoor.  She let me do it twiced.  I don 't think I'll ever get to do it again.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 24, 2010)

U think masteron makes u hornier than test?  I might need to get summa that shit.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 24, 2010)

PFP makes u hella horny and has Mast in it..........Not sure cuz I took Mast at a pretty low dose


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow....Favre has really lost it this yr.  Looks terrible.  I'm mostly likely gonna lose this week, but my rival in the division may also lose, so that'll be a wash.  We're both 5-1 but he's beaten me head to head so holds a lead.  A dude in the other div is 5-0-1.  he may lose tonight if Favre can salvage any kind of points from tonight.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

Mast.... 

Is that more bulker or cutter?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 24, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Mast....
> 
> Is that more bulker or cutter?


 

Cutter, knigg!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

@ Dick

Is proviron that good? I gots that on the way shortly. 100 50mg tabs


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

Sweet... Looks like Test/Tren/Mast for this spring...  that's what the pfp blend is, eh?

Gears!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

Richard... Sounds like my spring cut.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Yup. its pricey as fuck but its good stuff. i highly recommend.



Are the longer esters versions just as effective or does that change up the effects?  I've seen mast in the e form.  Seems like it'd be nice to do all three e and not have to pin as often.  Same thing as pfp, just less hassle?


----------



## independent (Oct 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> If you gave DHT to a kid in puberty it would enlarge his cock permanently.



Thanks for telling me now.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Are the longer esters versions just as effective or does that change up the effects? I've seen mast in the e form. Seems like it'd be nice to do all three e and not have to pin as often. Same thing as pfp, just less hassle?


 
Pinning often is fun, though!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2010)

my source has mast prop (100mg) and enanth (200mg) at pretty much the same price . . the jew in me sees more bang for my buck in the enanth


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't get why it would be.  Every time is more scar tissue, more opportunidads for infection/abscess, etc.  Just seems like a lot easier to just do it once a week and be done w/ it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2010)

come on Jew, there is a cost savings involved!


----------



## Saney (Oct 25, 2010)

richard gears said:


> yes there is. Now if genx provided some fucking coupons, id be hoarding like josh on a bulknutrition sale.



mother fucking werd!!!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 25, 2010)

Hopefully GenX will have some good Nov. Specials.....hoping for Tren E


----------



## Saney (Oct 25, 2010)

they had Tren E on special for 77$ a while back.. Not sure when that'll happen again


----------



## Tesla (Oct 25, 2010)

Gettin' ready for the Cowboys' game........MUST WIN tonight Vs. The G-Men.....

...This will help me mellow out!!






YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> they had Tren E on special for 77$ a while back.. Not sure when that'll happen again


 
z got tren ethnate for 80.00  z pharma international good stuff I got 4 bottles


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i just bought 4 finaplix h Cartridges. gonna order the T base from airsealed manana for suspension. Then genx for the orals by the end of the week. (A-bombs) using researchsupply.net for my filters/solvents/etc
> 
> Im on my gear grind!


 
google brett maverics coversion kits cheap as hell


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2010)

. .just did another sten order . .  Im gonna give vit c away for Xmas presents . . ordered some receptor grade Mel-II to get my knigg on, also some Delta Phospho Sleep Inducing peptide for my tren beaster


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

Game time!!!  This should be a good one.  Have Alphone's shoe laces and dental floss been confiscated just in case...?

SCOAR....got free passes to see a preview screening of Conviction  tomorrow night.  Looks like it could be a good flick.  I usually get an  e-vite to screenings maybe once every 2 weeks or so to see movies before  they come out.  Used to get them a lot more often a couple yrs ago, but  can't bitch about free movies, as much as they cost these days.  i  wanna see Due Date when it comes out.  Looks hilarious.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . .just did another sten order . .  Im gonna give vit c away for Xmas presents . . ordered some receptor grade Mel-II to get my knigg on, also some Delta Phospho Sleep Inducing peptide for my tren beaster



I showed the gf the pumpkin shirt today and she was like "You should've told them to send you two...I want one of those!"  She's a fan of the M2 with it's bonerific quality.  I may tell her she should order me a vial of M2 tonight before the sale ends.  Errybody wins....she gets a sweet shirt and is on the receiver end of crazy wood.  I get moar tan and a free IGF!


----------



## Saney (Oct 25, 2010)

Just got in ANOTHER fight with the g/f... I don't know how much moar I can take of this.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Just got in ANOTHER fight with the g/f... I don't know how much moar I can take of this.


 
You need some Blue Dream, knigg?


----------



## Saney (Oct 25, 2010)

werd


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Just got in ANOTHER fight with the g/f... I don't know how much moar I can take of this.


 
toss the bitch like a bad habit


----------



## Saney (Oct 25, 2010)

It's gettin close to happening.. I just can't take it anymore.. we fight all the time


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Josh have you ever choked one of these GB whores until they passed out just for kicks? you ever wake up the next day with blood on your wifebeater with no recollection of what happened? Josh, ANSWER ME!



LOL...nah but I used to dom this super sub married bitch about 10 yrs ago.  She liked to be choked while taking hard anal so I did that w/ her once.  I went kinda easy on the choking just because it would suck for a bitch to die and have to explain things to the cops.  "No, she WANTED me to choke her, officer..."

I'm a big fan of gagging during head though.  I've made a couple bitches throw up while doing that.  One was actually just trying to show off by going deep and made herself accidentally purge that way.  the other I purposely gagged during a bj.  She threw up on her shirt and it was at my place so she had to drive home that way.  Imagine if she had to stop for gas or something.

If Romo is out they might actually be an improved team.  Thoughts?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> It's gettin close to happening.. I just can't take it anymore.. we fight all the time


 
I hear ya knigg........I went and saw Herpes girl today and nothing but fighting........Fukkin' blows.........we just don't see eye to eye


----------



## Saney (Oct 25, 2010)

I get home from work.. then she drags me out to Return movies to block buster and hit up walmart, mean time i'm still in my sweaty work clothes and steal toe boots... my fucking feet are killing me..

we finally get home and i jump on the computer after getting dressed and she picks a fight with me. like OMG i worked 12 hours on my feet.. can i check the CT real quick?? JFC


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

The guy I compete w/ in my division started Romo, Witten and Steve Smith.  He needs to make up 14 points from now but the girl he's playing against has Jacobs.  jacobs isn't likely to do much tonight but w/ Romo out I kinda like the chances of this guy coming up short.  now that they have a lead they may just go w/ the running game to try to burn clock and sit on that lead.

On that Z tren, is it 200 mg/ml or what?  Didn't some ppl. question Z's quality though?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I get home from work.. then she drags me out to Return movies to block buster and hit up walmart, mean time i'm still in my sweaty work clothes and steal toe boots... my fucking feet are killing me..
> 
> we finally get home and i jump on the computer after getting dressed and she picks a fight with me. like OMG i worked 12 hours on my feet.. can i check the CT real quick?? JFC



Dump her!  Too much other pussy out there to be stressed w/ her.  Unless she was cool w/ you hitting other chicks you need to explore other (multiple) opportunidads.  Not other gf's, mind you.  i'm talking several hoes to keep in rotation and not give you drama.  No reason to put up w/ it if you don't have to.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I get home from work.. then she drags me out to Return movies to block buster and hit up walmart, mean time i'm still in my sweaty work clothes and steal toe boots... my fucking feet are killing me..
> 
> we finally get home and i jump on the computer after getting dressed and she picks a fight with me. like OMG i worked 12 hours on my feet.. can i check the CT real quick?? JFC


 

fuck that bro I use to deal with crap like that not worth it


----------



## Saney (Oct 25, 2010)

Fuck no.. and she barely works. so not only is she robbing my peace of mind, i'm also always broke because of her.. i can't even afford Gears anymore


----------



## Tesla (Oct 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> ,i'm also always broke because of her.. i can't even afford Gears anymore


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

Romo's got a fractured shoulder.  This may have been his last game as a 'Poke, considering the back up will probably throw much less INT's.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Romo's got a fractured shoulder. This may have been his last game as a 'Poke, considering the back up will probably throw much less INT's.


 
Sux, but oh well..


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Fuck no.. and she barely works. so not only is she robbing my peace of mind, i'm also always broke because of her.. i can't even afford Gears anymore


 
  Do you have a kid with her?No kid then you are just cheating yourself move on bro


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> The guy I compete w/ in my division started Romo, Witten and Steve Smith. He needs to make up 14 points from now but the girl he's playing against has Jacobs. jacobs isn't likely to do much tonight but w/ Romo out I kinda like the chances of this guy coming up short. now that they have a lead they may just go w/ the running game to try to burn clock and sit on that lead.
> 
> On that Z tren, is it 200 mg/ml or what? Didn't some ppl. question Z's quality though?


 
Seems to be good to me bro!!!First time useing tren but likeing what I see so far on week 3


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Seems to be good to me bro!!!First time useing tren but likeing what I see so far on week 3



What ester/dose are you using?  Much in the way of sides?  What was the dose per ml. of the e that was mentioned earlier?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

BTW, someone answer my q about exemestane before this sale ends.  Are two vials enough for one test cycle or is it advisable to grab more while the sale is on?  Not sure exactly how much is needed for a cycle, have 2 vials so far.

HYCH


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> It's gettin close to happening.. I just can't take it anymore.. we fight all the time


 
thats what you get when you let her set the rules . .  you got to set the rules yourself early in the game. 

1) I have work time

2) I have me time

3) I have AP time

4) I have you and I time

 . .like it or GTFO


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> BTW, someone answer my q about exemestane before this sale ends. Are two vials enough for one test cycle or is it advisable to grab more while the sale is on? Not sure exactly how much is needed for a cycle, have 2 vials so far.
> 
> HYCH


 
how longs your cycle? You can run it through cycle and pct. 1ml ED maximum, you may get away with 0.5m ED


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

WTF is Eli throwing into coverage for???  He's got a healthy lead late in the 4th q, no excuse not to hand off every single play.  He's one of the most overrated QB's in the league.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> how longs your cycle? You can run it through cycle and pct. 1ml ED maximum, you may get away with 0.5m ED



Since it's a really long ester (undecanoate), I'm thinking around 12-16 weeks.  I have 60 mils so dosing conservatively that would last me 4 months/16 weeks.  that's doing 1/2 mil per day.  So, now I'd have to wonder is 1/2 a mil a day just fine or is that chancing it?  Being that it's just 10 bucks (23 shipped) for two moar vials, maybe it'd be worthwhile.  Also considering that I'd get another pumpkin t shirt and another free IGF-1 LR3.

Only other thing I might want instead is another vial of M2 for 15.  Got 2 weekly doses plus a spare vial currently.  ordering another would keep me tan throughout the winter, pretty much.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Josh is going to inject anabolics soon...Holy shit



You just noticed?  Been talking about this for a month, sucka.  I'm 100 mils deep in test undec. and got a 4 or 8 week supply of var, depending on whether I run it at 50 or 80 mg/ed.  What I may do is start at 50 and ramp up to end up running it for like 6 weeks.  

Either way it'll be timed to run that the last 4, 6, or 8 weeks of the cycle so that I'm bigger and nicely recomped in time for spring. I'll also run clen for probably the second half and T3 for the final 8 weeks.  You'd think that cycle would have me looking pretty damn good come Spring.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Since it's a really long ester (undecanoate), I'm thinking around 12-16 weeks. I have 60 mils so dosing conservatively that would last me 4 months/16 weeks. that's doing 1/2 mil per day. So, now I'd have to wonder is 1/2 a mil a day just fine or is that chancing it? Being that it's just 10 bucks (23 shipped) for two moar vials, maybe it'd be worthwhile. Also considering that I'd get another pumpkin t shirt and another free IGF-1 LR3.
> 
> Only other thing I might want instead is another vial of M2 for 15. Got 2 weekly doses plus a spare vial currently. ordering another would keep me tan throughout the winter, pretty much. Decisions, decisions...


 
I wouldn't run any AI's for the 1st 4-6 weeks . . a wise dem once said it's good to get your estro up to assist with gains, unless you're gyno-prone. Maybe just dose it if you get excessive bloat or early gyno symptoms.

How much test you running, 600mg/wk?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You do understand that youre never coming back from the dark side, right? Remember Al and his fucking "The one" cycles?
> 
> Or how Adam use to harass me in the Bn forums because i "pinned and smoked weed" lol
> 
> ...



Hadn't read that about mast, but haven't looked into that one as much as test, var and tren.  Mast is drost, right?  Cholesterol is the biggest concern since I think a lot of guys focus on liver and bp issues, ignoring lipids....which are pretty damn important if you wanna stick around a while.  I've thought about drost in passing because of the positive reviews of pfp.  Might be interested in trying a test u, tren e or hex, drost e cycle as a cutter at some point.  I figure this one is good for a first run though.

I don't plan on becoming a cruiser, just run cycles a couple times a yr, similar to what i do now anyway.  I figure this will end up being a little easier on the liver and cheaper in the long run.  

So, based on the consensus here, I'll probably go w/ the M2.  The gf isn't looking like she wants to buy it for me though, so I may just bail on the idea if i can't talk her into it.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 25, 2010)

Blue Dream is a life saver...


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

Should I take whey protein?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> _I don't plan on becoming a cruiser_, just run cycles a couple times a yr, similar to what i do now anyway. I figure this will end up being a little easier on the liver and cheaper in the long run. .


 
 famous last words 

 . .  anyways, this masteron is looking more and more appealing . . might have to rummage through the DRSE Gears Emporium and see what they got in stock!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 25, 2010)

Fukkin' knobs............join me in a BD Hit!!!!!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> famous last words
> 
> . .  anyways, this masteron is looking more and more appealing . . might have to rummage through the DRSE Gears Emporium and see what they got in stock!



They're a rip off!  I get all mine through Hebrew Underground Gear.  "HUGs, not drugs" is their motto.  The alternate motto is "Again with the gears...oy vey!!!"


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

How many times a day can I take whey protein? Can I take it before and after a workout? Do I get it from GNC?


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 25, 2010)

anybody ever run just mast and test before? Wondering what the strength gains are comparable to


----------



## Tesla (Oct 25, 2010)

"Don't wanna close my eyes"







YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

vortrit said:


> How many times a day can I take whey protein? Can I take it before and after a workout? Do I get it from GNC?



You need methyl-1whey.   Only administer once per day.  Make sure to pre-load liver protection Novedex XT.  For research purposes only.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

Yarmulke....get it right goy!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a meeting w/ the media moguls so I won't be able to make it this time.  Thanks for offering something to nosh on though.  That will greatly assist in my bulk.  I've been getting my omegas from gefilte fish.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2010)

. .  fuck all you filthy cutlery-stealing jews . . . the shame of it all! the shame!


----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2010)

Damn Masteron is going to make my hair fall out? Well, i do have that DHT blocker Finasteride.. would it be a good idea to run that during the cycle to minimize hairloss??

And I was thinking of picking up some Winny Powder and mixing it with Everclear... i'll get Drunk and Jerked at the same time... SCOAR!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2010)

fuck your hairline . . you'll be jerked AND desirable like Al and theCapt . .  can get yourself a new GF who knows her place goddamit!


----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2010)

For real... i laid the Law down last night BIG TIME.. she came crawling back.. got in the bed and said, "Do you want AP?" to show my dominance I declined, but later LHJO while she sleeped and got a lil semen on her nose, and i whispered GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2010)

fuck her or stfu Gears


----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2010)

Gears showed me a pic of her on the Mighty Connector (FB), and shes pretty fucking hot..

And Dick knows me so well he can even translate my BS stories... What a great relationship we have...................................


----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2010)

Prolly wuz.. anyhow, she doesn't want your Shriveled Nut Sack.. 

I read she likes men who have REAL jobs and don't give out Hand-me-down Xannies... mhm, you'll need to kidnap her if you want your way.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2010)

hook a nigga up!


----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2010)

You aint got no bomb to drop.. and only Wander thinks your Fantastico... probably the only positive thing she can say besides Bueno

Yea, i've gone down on Gi.. I do good work.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 26, 2010)

Drop the name or it's bs.  Whey the hell wouldn't you brag if it's for real?  And lay down the mack, already.  If she said she wants your numbers, give her your digits and tell her she can have THESE numbers.  Roll the dice since there's nothing to lose.

Btw, Cher is over 40.


----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2010)

Cher has Anal-Leakage


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2010)

Gi got a thing for notBig French Jews who live at home . . enough said


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> im gonna pm her and see if we can run a train.


 

that will happen, You and I already got invites! 

GWCH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 26, 2010)

I can see you failed to get the meaning from my post.  Re read carefully and you'll see i said to tell her she can have THESE NUMBERS (you phone # as opposed to the number of lbs. you were lifting).  Reading comprehension is a lost art.

Wait.............



You're from Jersey aren't you?  Nevermind, you have an excuse.



Richard Gears said:


> No you asshole read it again. i said she commented on the weight i was using. she said "i want to get to your numbers" meaning the amount of weight i was using.
> 
> you Jooo. get your reading glasses on oldman. Then come back. because youre kinda fun these days


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2010)

motel? I was hoping for an alleyway dumpster 

 . . behind a 5-guys or sum10


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2010)

albuterol and LHJO


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 26, 2010)

Women like wit.  Everyone knows that.  If you can make a girl laugh w/ a play on words it can get you pretty far.  If a woman approaches you and gives you a compliment, you've gotta capitalize on it though.  Whether you say what I gave as an example or something else, you can't let an opportunidad like that slip away.  if she works out where you do regularly, you'll have other chances and you'll have a reason to say hi in the future since she spoke first.

Shit, I would offer to share some bs training tips or something.  Act like you're some kind of fitness expert and get in as far as being some kind of consultant to her training and diet.  That would be a potential goldmine if she's truly a high roller.  

Anyway, stars are just people.  years ago I ran into a well known actor at a mall.  I just went up and said hi.  had a couple min convo and found out he went to college where my dad used to teach.  Most people are approachable if you don't act star struck and are just friendly.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone famous deserves to have their fucking face stoved in


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Anyway, stars are just people.  years ago I ran into a well known actor at a mall.  I just went up and said hi.  had a couple min convo and found out he went to college where my dad used to teach.  Most people are approachable if you don't act star struck and are just friendly.



 I talked to Richard Gears once. It was on the internet, but he sent me a PM. He wanted to buy my hampster.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 26, 2010)

Smokin' alot of herb lately.......


Sleeping like a baby


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 26, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Anyway, stars are just people.  years ago I ran into a well known actor at a mall.  I just went up and said hi.  had a couple min convo and found out he went to college where my dad used to teach.  Most people are approachable if you don't act star struck and are just friendly.



So, did you get in his pants later on?

Anyhoo, my internets was out all fukkin day yesterday, so no CTing.  Fukkin blows when that happens.  

Any of y'all every tried that Benaughty thing on FB?  I looked thru it.  There were a lot of fuglies and whales on there, but there were some decent lookers also, even a coupla hot looking Ingines and a coupla negritas I'd bang.  I thought about giving it a try, but it's $24.99/mo.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 26, 2010)

McGilf........Aren't there some local watering holes you can pound poon at??....Seems like a waste of time on deez intranet sites


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 26, 2010)

Werd.  But, if I go to the local saloon, I'll end up dropping a buncha $ and maybe/maybe not pounding anything.  The intranets have just made the shopping a whole lot easier.  Plus, you don't have to compete wid all the other dicks in the room.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 26, 2010)

Eerbody in this lab class has to bring a stool sample on thursday.  Maybe I could use that to break the ice with one of those 21 year olds.  Just walk up and see if she wants to compare shit samples.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> McGilf........Aren't there some local watering holes you can pound poon at??....Seems like a waste of time on deez intranet sites



*w3rd!*


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2010)

I just don't understand why you'd pay to meet women off the internet when you can do it for free.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 26, 2010)

Going to a pub and dropping $60+ to talk to broads you may or may not have any interest in ain't free.  I got laid with 3 diff broads in a month just messin around on the intranets and found a gilf that I was banging for 6 months.  Course, it's a lot less complicated when you're not married.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Going to a pub and dropping $60+ to talk to broads you may or may not have any interest in ain't free.  I got laid with 3 diff broads in a month just messin around on the intranets and found a gilf that I was banging for 6 months.  Course, it's a lot less complicated when you're not married.



I meant that there are plenty of ways to meet women on the internet for free. Most social networking sites are free, and a lot of dating sites are too.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 26, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Just got in ANOTHER fight with the g/f... I don't know how much moar I can take of this.


 
Did you guys fight over the leftover french fries at the bottom of the BK bag this time?


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 26, 2010)

So yeah I dropped a load all over colored chick on Friday. Went over to her place with some Coors Lights. Watched the Yankees choke, played some cards (not Spades, lol) and just went at it on her couch. Then to her bedroom. She sucked ok knob. Wasn't too impressed though. 

She was decent in bed though. Nice tight box, was pretty loud too. After AP her for a while on top, turned her over and pounded it into submission. Turned her over again and AP more and pulled out and promptly dropped a few ounces of carb goo all over her chest and stomach. 

Slept over and AP her again at 6am, got out of there at 7am to play ball for the rest of the day. Was a good time. I'd AP her again if I had nothing else to do. Her titties weren't that big for my liking.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 26, 2010)

Just had a nice round of LHJO.  Thank god the intranets was back up.

Awesome AP story.  Too bad no backdoor.  I wanna try a coloured chick sometime.  I never banged a latina or a coloured.  Did you go down on her?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I never banged a latina or a coloured.


 
I did a Sista once...slept with 2 but only boned one........She was hot....worked at a strip club right next to my Apt. in San Diego.......She would come over after work and it was go time.....No dilly dallying or conversation, just straight to the sack for fuckin' and sucking.......I know it sounds cliche, but she gave awesome head with those Sista lips


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2010)

AP'd a green-eyed half-black half-latina in Cuba . .  paid her in pesos


----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2010)

I fucked a beach whale and somehow she managed to follow me home


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 26, 2010)

Werd.  I heard the hookers were dirt cheap in Cuba.  Most of them look mix'd.  I think me and my mate got ripped off that the cathouse in Changchun.  They charged us 400RMB.  Another mate of mine said he and 3 other dudes all got done for the same price.  They love to rip off foreigners over there.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 26, 2010)

took to much clen today feeling cracked out.Sweting my balls off Not a good time stuck at work.Stens clen seem to be on point I doubted them and double dosed today not a good Idea.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> took to much clen today feeling cracked out.Sweting my balls off Not a good time stuck at work.Stens clen seem to be on point I doubted them and double dosed today not a good Idea.


 
sten clen is def. on point


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 26, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> sten clen is def. on point


 
t3 sucked imo but clen will have you tweaking


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> t3 sucked imo but clen will have you tweaking


 
you dont so much 'feel' t3, but when used with clen up-regulates your receptors


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't see why anyone would use clen other than as a last minute cutter b4 a contest (or beach trip) to get rid of some stubborn fats that won't go away with proper diet.  Just sayin.  I know many fat guys who've tried to used it to slim down and u can't tell a bit of difference afterward.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I don't see why anyone would use clen other than as a last minute cutter b4 a contest (or beach trip) to get rid of some stubborn fats that won't go away with proper diet. Just sayin. I know many fat guys who've tried to used it to slim down and u can't tell a bit of difference afterward.


 
I want to get down to about 10% by anymeans its cheap so why not add it in?


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I don't see why anyone would use clen other than as a last minute cutter b4 a contest (or beach trip) to get rid of some stubborn fats that won't go away with proper diet. Just sayin. I know many fat guys who've tried to used it to slim down and u can't tell a bit of difference afterward.


 
I also heard that about winny and masteron is that true?


----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2010)

I also want to hit 10%... i never seen my Abs before... I wanna do a Test, Mast, Tren cycle with low calories... i'll get UBER slim!!!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 26, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I also want to hit 10%... i never seen my Abs before... I wanna do a Test, Mast, Tren cycle with low calories... i'll get UBER slim!!!


 
Yup just look at my Avy....Test, Tren, Mast.........lost size, but NO strength lost.....Vascular as fuck..........You'll get Train Tracks on that trifecta mah Knigg


----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2010)

Yea, next cycle i'm going to run all three and T3 @ 75mcg ED... i'll be in pure beast/skinny mode


----------



## Tesla (Oct 26, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Yea, next cycle i'm going to run all three and T3 @ 75mcg ED... i'll be in pure beast/skinny mode


 
Yeah.....I was runnin' Clen and T3 with the PFP........I'll never be ripped like Dick cuz he has sick genetics .......but you'll slice up and get vascular fer sure as long as ur diet is solid and u mix in sum cardio.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> So many not bigs....i almost cant stand it!


 



I'm back to 210.......I'll be a big in no time......been eating like a pig


----------



## Tesla (Oct 26, 2010)

Kroozin' and Boozin'








YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 26, 2010)

I must just tolerate clen really well, then.  I ran it all the way up to 200 mcg. per day and barely had any shaking at all.  Only noticed it if I would try to hold a match steady or something to that effect.  Otherwise nothing more than cramping, especially in the neck.

I'd get pretty bad neck cramping sometimes but not always.  What dose are you guys running it at?  Same brand so it should be the same strength.  Guessing it's just an issue of tolerance.  Better than shaking like hell, I suppose.

Saw the preview screening of Conviction tonight.  Excellent movie based on a true story of a guy that was wrongly convicted of a murder.  I won't give anything away but seriously go see it when it comes out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I don't see why anyone would use clen other than as a last minute cutter b4 a contest (or beach trip) to get rid of some stubborn fats that won't go away with proper diet. Just sayin. I know many fat guys who've tried to used it to slim down and u can't tell a bit of difference afterward.


 
clen is also midly anabolic . . good for maintaining mass on a cruise or, heaven forbid, anyone contemplating a "pct"

211lbs! I wont be dropping anymore weight. Good platform for getting my Big on!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> To summarize: You need very little to become ripped. Its really all about diet and LHJO. i promise.


 
^^^ this


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 27, 2010)

Sup niggers!  Just pinned test/tren/deca/igf1lr3, mowed 12 oz cottage cheese & gonna throw in coupla eggz, and top it off with 3-4 big ass semen rolls!  238lbs this am with visible abs (sorta).  Been eating like a Saney groupie and still can't seem to pack anymore weight on!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 27, 2010)

Sprayed up a new girl last night. And during the day sprayed up a regular. Was a good day.

My cock is sore. 

​


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Sprayed up a new girl last night. And during the day sprayed up a regular. Was a good day.​
> 
> My cock is sore.​
> 
> ​


 
ever banged a Jew? I've done a few Israeli's along the way . . . militant even in their fucking


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah I think I've sprayed up a couple Heebs. One was kinda dorky and her voice was fucking annoying. Very insecure in bed too. Kept asking me every minute basically if she was sucking my cock right and if it felt good. Total slut too. You would think she would've gotten it right after sucking so many dicks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2010)

lol . . like Fran Dreschers? The Jews on the road would do anything for drugs . . I gave this hot chick straight out of the IDF a worming tablet, telling her it was X . . .sprayed her right up!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah kinda, that nasal voice, but not as bad. Interesting, she was a junkie herself. She loved popping Adderalls and shit. She's the one that gave me like 5 of them to try them out.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn knigs.  Where yall finding these heebs?  I always thought they didn't associate with us non-chosen slime.  Most of the kykes around here are too damn good to associate with non kykes.  

I did spray up an 18 yr old arab chick back in the day.  But she wouldn't suck cock, just kinda lay there the whole time and complained that it kinda hurt. lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2010)

You need to do some more travelling knigg . . that Southern accent would reel in the Aussie broads here . . . . Saney's whiney twang, not so much


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 27, 2010)

Saney has that blue collar yankee thang going.  I picture D. Gears with a heavy Bronxy sounding accent.  JDub kinda sounds like a dem.  If u've heard Bill Clinton or W., you've heard the local accent down here.  But werd, chicks from other parts seem to dig it.  When I've been overseas, people think I'm an Aussie for sum reason.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> And capt....russel crowe but way higher pitched. Like on helium.


 
More like Jermaine off Flight of the Concords


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Ahh i see now. Well Youd pull mucho tail in the states. They love that shit.


 
They do love that shit, and I did pull mucho tailpipe . .unjerked no less . .  I think a future DRSE tour of America is in order


----------



## Saney (Oct 27, 2010)

Giving away FREE Adex pills from Axio... Who wants'em?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 27, 2010)

IDK about Clayton.  His voice is too high pitched.  Where'd you get the vid of saney getting his arse whooped by the rican???  U gotta shoot it over this way or post it here!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 27, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn knigs. Where yall finding these heebs? I always thought they didn't associate with us non-chosen slime. Most of the kykes around here are too damn good to associate with non kykes.
> 
> I did spray up an 18 yr old arab chick back in the day. But she wouldn't suck cock, just kinda lay there the whole time and complained that it kinda hurt. lol


 
Yeah those twist ties handcuffs tend to hurt...


----------



## Saney (Oct 27, 2010)

lol not like i'll use it. but w/e.. i'll just throw it away.

that along with the Clomid and Halo... all going to waste


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Oh he called me on gmail one night while i was checking mail. I pick up and its him and her. he makes a joke and she begins slappin him around like he owed her money. I mean, she outweighs him by at least 50 lbs so yeah...id be skirred too.
> 
> She kept walking in front of the cam to show me her ass.....She kept backtracking and walking back and forth past the cam with her lil skimpies on.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 27, 2010)

So that fucking 48 year old milf cancelled on me for tonight. Said that due to her business schedule and personal life she's not ready to meet anyone. 

Skanks!


----------



## Saney (Oct 27, 2010)

Answer your nigger phone!!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 27, 2010)

I think the DEA is trying to ask you a few questions.....


----------



## Saney (Oct 27, 2010)

you.. i need to talk


----------



## Saney (Oct 27, 2010)

Next i'll have the DEA give you a call... now answer so we can get this Bidness overwith.. i'm trying to ship this shit today..


----------



## Saney (Oct 27, 2010)

wtf... fine


----------



## Saney (Oct 27, 2010)

you got gay mail!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> That sucks bro. but 48? whoa. I actually banged a 42 yr old when i was 19. My neighbor amy. and the fucked up thing was she told me i reminded her of her son. That was before we APd. so i was thinking that shit in my head as we fucked. she was really weird.
> 
> anyway, theres plenty of fish Will. I bet POF has moocho skankolas in Jerz.


 
I banged a 45 year old when I was 24. 

Yeah 48, but she looks good, at least in her profile pictures. AFF. 

I've got a thing set up this Friday with a 44 year old thick chick. She's got some major bombs and says she's bi. So I hope to score a 3way at some point.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 27, 2010)

She told me she had a female friend she was seeing for a while. She come over every Tuesday to her place. They would order sushi and then get naked and play. She called it Sushi Tuesday. 

Bet that apartment smelled like a tuna cannery that night.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 27, 2010)

Nuttn' gets u jerked like McD's double cheeseburgers served up by a buncha wetbacks!


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 27, 2010)

I settle down almost every night 'ma, then in the morning I'm with you.

So fuck it, I created a POF profile. Gotta add moar hos to the stable!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 27, 2010)

Got an unclaimed property check from the state today....SCOAR!!!  The state treasurer sent me a letter a week or so ago saying I may have some unclaimed property and to call to claim it.  I thought it was probably a mistake since i was thinking in terms of real estate and this is my first house.

Turns out it was an old payroll check from at least two yrs. ago that must not have been mailed out or something.  $568.35 bitches!!!  That's a scoar if I ever saw one!  basically free money since I never even realized I had missed a check.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> oh i thought u were online with it already? shieet, 'bout time!


 
I am but not on that one. 

Will see what happens. I'm sure I'll get a ton of hits cause I posted like 3 pics of my shaved junk.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 27, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I am but not on that one.
> 
> Will see what happens. I'm sure I'll get a ton of hits cause I posted like 3 pics of my shaved junk.


 
Do you shave ur junk to make it look bigger? 


Cuz that's what I do


Not that I need to or anything...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 27, 2010)

Speaking of milfs, my 42 yr old hot one may stop by today around 5.  been a long ass time since she's been by so that should be fun.  i already told her i would punish her for staying away so long.  her response was "I'm counting on it.".  Fun little freak, nice tight body, etc.

What got her was we matched on OBC and i sent her a quick msg saying what's up, etc.  No reply.  Sent her another several days later asking was she still interested in talking.  Gave it a few moar days and was like "I'm gonna assume you're not really wanting anything since you haven't responded to any messages.  have fun with the site."  Sent it and deleted the match.  

Within a day she sent a match request, said she was sorry, had just been busy, was very interested.  Somethimes having a slight dickish/no bs edge can help and kind of set the tone that you're calling the shots and expect certain things.  Had a nice long run of fuck dates w/ her and still keep in touch, fuck occasionally.  I posted some pics of her a while back.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 27, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Do you shave ur junk to make it look bigger?
> 
> 
> Cuz that's what I do
> ...


 
Of course. It's all about the illusion...


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i like to go catabolic and let my legs shrink down. That really makes the junk appear bigger.
> 
> will lol. i think the fish police will neg you hard for having nudes. I had a shirtless pic up and some faggo mod took it down. Buncha haters. prolly some guy with 14 inch pipes checking all the pics.


 
Hmm, what about a picture of one of my huge loads just to show the broads what a heavy cummer I am? That turns girls on fo sho!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 27, 2010)

Alls I really saw on POF was a buncha whales and fuglies.  Most of the ones that contacted me were fugly.  It was hard to find anyone descent looking.  Coarse, that's a free site and you kinda get what you pay for.  I tried ashleymadison.com too and it was a total fukkin rip.  Every single profile I ran into was fake and you go thru your credits everytime you send or open an e-mail.


----------



## Saney (Oct 27, 2010)

lol ^


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 27, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Alls I really saw on POF was a buncha whales and fuglies.  Most of the ones that contacted me were fugly.  It was hard to find anyone descent looking.  Coarse, that's a free site and you kinda get what you pay for.  I tried ashleymadison.com too and it was a total fukkin rip.  Every single profile I ran into was fake and you go thru your credits everytime you send or open an e-mail.



Agreed on both.  AM is full of fakes and POF isn't too appealing.  Gotta hit up OBC, Hotornot and Moco.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 27, 2010)

Just got on POF and there's some strong candidates around these parts. Probably a bunch fakes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I think im gonna get a mohawk. or a faux.


 
mwahahaha! that would be so gay! Do it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2010)

​


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Nigga thats cause you live in a 2 horse town. Shit its off the fucking chain in central floriderrrr. And kansas? lol. prob slob city.
> 
> i need some bacardi and an 8 ball.....and a pack of Newports. im gonna make that happen.



Depends on what ur after.  Match was a goldmine, cept they're all looking for the relationship BS.  But, I was thinking that in a grander city, like Dallas, NYC, etc., there prolly would be more opportunidads on most any of them sites.  Course, there's also gonna be even more cock on there, as well as fakes, fags posing as woman's, etc.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Depends on what ur after. Match was a goldmine, cept they're all looking for the relationship BS. But, I was thinking that in a grander city, like Dallas, NYC, etc., there prolly would be more opportunidads on most any of them sites. Course, there's also gonna be even more cock on there, as well as fakes, fags posing as woman's, etc.


 
meh, AP homeless people . . there is always to option of killing them after


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 27, 2010)

Werd!  Same with prostitutes.  No one ever misses'em, and you can make of with some extra cabbage if she's had a busy nite.

Gonna pick up some tree on Friday.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 27, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! Same with prostitutes. No one ever misses'em, and you can make of with some extra cabbage if she's had a busy nite.
> 
> Gonna pick up some tree on Friday.


 
 money is tight.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> meh, AP homeless people . . there is always to option of killing them after


 
lol I need to download that bum fights shit that came out a few years back.The Bum hunter was shit


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 27, 2010)

McG... The term 'fag' is offensive. The proper term faggot. That's what the homos prefer you call them.

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry.  Maybe I'll just use the term cocksucker so no one gets offended.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 27, 2010)

Werd... I don't think the fags mind that at all.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 27, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sorry. Maybe I'll just use the term cocksucker so no one gets offended.


 
who cares fags arent ppl there in the same cateogory as prostitutes,bums,IM members


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 27, 2010)

But you can't kill them cuz someone WILL miss them... Their cocksucking lover.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 27, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> But you can't kill them cuz someone WILL miss them... Their cocksucking lover.


 
hopefully aids will take care of that


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 27, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Alls I really saw on POF was a buncha whales and fuglies. Most of the ones that contacted me were fugly. It was hard to find anyone descent looking. Coarse, that's a free site and you kinda get what you pay for. I tried ashleymadison.com too and it was a total fukkin rip. Every single profile I ran into was fake and you go thru your credits everytime you send or open an e-mail.


 
Hmm I guess there are nothing but pigs in Alabamer. POF has some decent shit up here. OBC is nothing but fat niggers and fat disgusting Porto Reecan slobs up here.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 28, 2010)

"FEAR THE BEARD"















YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2010)

DRSE intel has pics of a few of you sucking cocks . . . you know who you are


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2010)

Dear *Richard Gears*,

הסוכנות של קצין מודיעין ד.ר.ס. מציע לך יהודי מטונף. אתה חייב לשנות לך צילומים להקטין את האף הגדול הזה שלך. מתוודה כרגע!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2010)

ah . . the old big cock, shrunken balls trick . . look bigger if you shave that bushy pubes . .

GICH!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 28, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Hmm I guess there are nothing but pigs in Alabamer. POF has some decent shit up here. OBC is nothing but fat niggers and fat disgusting Porto Reecan slobs up here.



I looked on there a little bit this am.  There are some ok ones on POF.  Course, the quality broads are gonna be looking for a relationship.  The gilf I was banging also had a profile on there for a while.  It's def better than OBC.  That was nothing but fakes, fags, niggers, etc.  I made the mistake of blowing some $ on there once.  If you sign up for match, you may end up all settled down and married in a few months.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a free match account. I don't use it though. Cause all of them broads are wanting to get married on there and shit. 

Got a couple emails already from POF but nothing worth writing back to. Gotta love the "hey what's up" email. Witty broad there.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 28, 2010)

Werd.  I got a few e-mails on POF, but most of them were fatties.  It's kinda like match.  The ones that make the first move are usually less than desirable.  I had this one chick e-mail me who was only 4'8. LOL  If she'da been semi cute, I might have responded just so I could see what it's like to bang a midget.  This one large coloured chick e-mail me and was all like "hey there sexy."  The hot looking ones just ain't gonna make the first move.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

POF sucks. I get emails from there all the time. I don't even read them anymore.


----------



## Saney (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken salad for breakfast!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 28, 2010)

BBQ for meal # 2.  Lunch in an hour.  Time to get that big on!


----------



## Saney (Oct 28, 2010)

Whey protein!!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken breast!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 28, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> BBQ for meal # 2. Lunch in an hour. Time to get that big on!


 
6 BBQ'ed chicken breast tenders dipped in Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce for brekky and a bowl of oats.........Got a nasty Flu so I don't understand why I'm so hungry......only had enuff energy to sleep and eat this whole week........No energy to SFW in a week........hope I can shake this so I can get back in the gym.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce is the shiznit.


----------



## Saney (Oct 28, 2010)

Just finished SFChest, nice hot shower, shot up 275mgs UncleZ Test E, slammin another Protein shake (Caesin), then about to get dressed, go to work for about an Hour, then pick up some insulin pins at the nearest pharmacy!!!

Oh, and I get paid tomorrow!!! GEAR MONEY!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 28, 2010)

2 McD's dble cheesebergers & fries 4 meal #3.  Dinner time in bout an hour!


----------



## Saney (Oct 28, 2010)

Should I buy some Tren A powder or Tren E?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 28, 2010)

Tren E


----------



## Tesla (Oct 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> prob test flu. and lay off the pot. Too much makes you stunad


 

The pot is the only thing making me feel better lately........Stupid Sudafed and all this other shit ain't werkin'........Need Da Weed


----------



## Saney (Oct 29, 2010)

Lady told me your shit should arrive today... hopefully it does


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 29, 2010)

AP something fierce last night but my cock is still sore from Wednesday. I couldn't bust a nut cause it was uncomfortable.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 29, 2010)

Nah, just some chafing from this one chick rubbing her twat (with stubble) on my junk. Hasn't had time to heal since I've been AP pretty constantly lol


----------



## Tesla (Oct 29, 2010)

Fuckin' SFW all dizzy and sick and shit from the Flu.........was kinda a rush.......Anxious to hear what the November specials are gonna be at GenX.......I want blend 18, but could be a couple months for availability

Is 6 weeks a long enough Krooze before I abuse?


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 29, 2010)

It felt smooth but I guess abrasive enough to scrape up the junk. 

That's why this whole shaving shit is overrated. Give me a bush anyday, one that's nicely trimmed.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Oct 29, 2010)

Buzzard said:


>


 
Did you Hi-Jack Sitch's account?


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL... Negative. Where that knigg been?


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome!!

I've got some vag in the hopper myself. Meeting this 41 year old in an hour for some drinks.

Then I've been talking to this married 43 year old with fake bombs. She clearly wants to play. She already said she's staying married, husband works long hours 

So I hope to set that up next week and see what happens.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fuckin' SFW all dizzy and sick and shit from the Flu.........was kinda a rush.......Anxious to hear what the November specials are gonna be at GenX.......I want blend 18, but could be a couple months for availability
> 
> Is 6 weeks a long enough Krooze before I abuse?


 
Are you gonna be bulking on this next blast? They say time on = time off. So I've been sticking to that. I've been dieting down on the cruise too... It works out alright.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> LOL... Negative. Where that knigg been?



He made like two post today. Must be sick...


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 29, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> awesome! the chick with the hubby sounds exciting. that just adds to the thrill.
> 
> i wouldnt hit it at her place though. Homeboy might come home early or some shit.


 
Werd, just from the texts we've exchanged today she's def DTF.

Kept saying how good a kisser she is and 

And how she does go out for "girls" night out and shit. Yeah she should be fun. 

Hope the one I meet tonight is good to go as well. She's from POF. We'll see if she's DTF after tonight's meeting.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Oct 29, 2010)

Sup mofuggas, been away for a min.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 29, 2010)

You guys don't know BBQ sauce.  Sweet Baby Ray is commercial shit.  We have awesome local places in KC all w/ legit sauces.  Google these names up and order a bottle from them.  You'll see what real BBQ is.

Gates & Sons (Very well known local chain.  Great taste and known for dem women shouting "Hi, may I help you?!!!" when you walk through the door.  Tech N9ne, local rapper that made it to the big time has a song called Gates Mixed Platter that features the place in the video)


Oklahoma Joe's (My personal favorite.  Awesome tasting sauce!)

Arthur Bryant's (Haven't been there personally but it's the best known local place.  Tons of celebs, presidents, etc. have stopped in at the original location, which is in the hood.)

My AP fell through w/ the milf.  Bitch quit answering texts altogether.  She's fun as hell but really inconsistent.  It's a pain in the ass.  I had a back up plan w/ this other regular and that didn't work out since she dropped her phone and it was fucked up til she got a new sim card put in it.  I hate when shit doesn't pan out.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope we get a good AP story manana willp.  Just got back from visiting one of my niggas and picking up a sack of purple kush.  I got out of uni around noon, went to SFW, then went and hung out with a mate of mine and his new dem room mate.  I took one hit offa this kush and was high for the next 3 hours.  Wish we could just by the plain old-fashion weed I used to buy in HS for $35 fer a q-bag.  This shit is high calibur, but you pay fukkin $70 for a coupla grams.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 29, 2010)

Nigga we gots the hottest lookin wimmens in the cuntry, down in the SE.  Well, cept in Mississippi.  There are some fugly broads over there.  But, for a developing country, the broads in the broads in Confederacy are pretty hot.  In fact, in a national pole, our meth addict chicks were voted hotter than those of any other region in the country.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Did you Hi-Jack Sitch's account?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 29, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> LOL... Negative. Where that knigg been?


 All in my knigg


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 29, 2010)

Soo I have been APing this one chick for a month or two, very hot and rich.... Now to the details... She came up and spent a week in Gatlinburg with me and we fucked like rabits and shit, had a great time.. And shes DTF anywhere and anytime.. Then she says her best friend is getting married and they wanna come up and stay in the cabin for the weekend and go out and party... So they all come up last friday and we did exactly that. I ALMOST had a 3some with girl and her friend, but her and her friend were drunk as fuck in my room...And her friend started puking after they were making out.. I still could have done it, but dude was in the other room passed out leaving for basic in a month and I just didnt feel right. Now to the real part...

They left Sunday and I was hungover as hell and by the time they left girl had fixed me eggs and I was like cool im going back to sleep have a good trip back to chat town. I get up and start cleaning my room and guess what I find on the fucking floor...? I SHIT YOU NOT, a fucking VALTREX pill... At first I was like wtf is this? Maybe its an off brand hydro... Nah its a pill for fucking herpes.. So I flipped out and asked bitch wtf was this doing in my room? And she has played the total innocent part the whole fucking time, saying it was probably from another girl I had up and shit like that... I got tested and im clean..but what the fuck? Also I got nudes...But not gonna post them up.. Ill just leave a teaser unless I get fucking pissed drunk sometime and feel like posting nudes..(and you motherfuckers know Ill post nudes, I did of my ex-wife)


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 29, 2010)

Post'em right now cock!  Don't cum in here teasing the effin' CT!


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 29, 2010)

The girl I was with on the left, married chick on right.


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 29, 2010)

JFC, im taking the pic down and resizing it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool!  Lookin' good.  Now where are the noodies?!?!?


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 29, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Post'em right now cock! Don't cum in here teasing the effin' CT!


 
Thats all any of you motherfuckers do in the CT nowadays... Give me something to make it worth posting and I will


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 29, 2010)

Check your PM's for updated junk pics!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 29, 2010)

dayday87 your gay quit lieing posting random whores up that wouldnt fuck you and your kiddy dick.Saney got you beat you faggot!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 29, 2010)

You just said you would post them because you had posted your ex, etc.  So....pics or it never happened.  I've already posted nudes...that I took myself...of one of my regulars.  Didn't make anyone earn it.  Any tramp that sends nudes is basically asking to be made famous on the CT's wall of shame.  That being said, errybody post up some nudes of bitches you've nailed. 

Dayday is trying to best Alphonse for herpes girl encounters and HadiD for AP that ALMOST happened.  Next he'll be doing coffee drinking emoticon faces to try to beat out Sitch.  We gonna tolerate this???


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 29, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> dayday87 your gay quit lieing posting random whores up that wouldnt fuck you and your kiddy dick.Saney got you beat you faggot!!!!


 
You posted on 1fast400 like willp, richard gears, gearsmcgilf and saney did right...? O WAIT NO YOU DIDNT YOU FUCKING MORON.  So you think this girl posted up a random pic of herself on the toilet on facebook you fucking faggot? And its not even the girl I fucked.... This faggot just ruined nudes for all you motherfuckers, wheres your fucking pics bitch? We gotta bunch of lames like LEGENDKILLER85 on here... WTF? Did you get your name off harry potter you fucking loser?


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 29, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You just said you would post them because you had posted your ex, etc. So....pics or it never happened. I've already posted nudes...that I took myself...of one of my regulars. Didn't make anyone earn it. Any tramp that sends nudes is basically asking to be made famous on the CT's wall of shame. That being said, errybody post up some nudes of bitches you've nailed.
> 
> Dayday is trying to best Alphonse for herpes girl encounters and HadiD for AP that ALMOST happened. Next he'll be doing coffee drinking emoticon faces to try to beat out Sitch. We gonna tolerate this???


 
Are you fucking SERIOUS? Where are the nudes you posted again?? And with pics of you in said picture with the same girl? GTFO here.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 29, 2010)

neg the fuck out this fag


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 29, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> You posted on 1fast400 like willp, richard gears, gearsmcgilf and saney did right...? O WAIT NO YOU DIDNT YOU FUCKING MORON. So you think this girl posted up a random pic of herself on the toilet on facebook you fucking faggot? And its not even the girl I fucked.... This faggot just ruined nudes for all you motherfuckers, wheres your fucking pics bitch? We gotta bunch of lames like LEGENDKILLER85 on here... WTF? Did you get your name off harry potter you fucking loser?


 

we dont want to see your fake nudes you unjerked pos


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 29, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> neg the fuck out this fag


 

Hi, you have received -99695 reputation points from legendkiller85.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
faggot

I mean really...?


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 29, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Hi, you have received -99695 reputation points from legendkiller85.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 
 To bad I cant do it again for 24 hours because I would neg you untill you get  status


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 29, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> To bad I cant do it again for 24 hours because I would neg you untill you get  status


 
And this is exactly wtf im talking about. This dumbass thinks I care if I had -9000000 rep points... WHO GIVES A FUCK? o thats right, LEGENDKILLER does.. haha.. And where are your nudes again? o thats right, you cant even post fake pics of bitches your so fucking pathetic, jesus.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 29, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> And this is exactly wtf im talking about. This dumbass thinks I care if I had -9000000 rep points... WHO GIVES A FUCK? o thats right, LEGENDKILLER does.. haha.. And where are your nudes again? o thats right, you cant even post fake pics of bitches your so fucking pathetic, jesus.


 
I'm married you dumb fuck,But I sure would love to bend your scrawny ass over like the bitch you areand post pics


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 29, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Are you fucking SERIOUS? Where are the nudes you posted again?? And with pics of you in said picture with the same girl? GTFO here.



Dead serious.  I posted several pics of her right here in this thread if you've got the time and inclination to find them.  Ask any of these guys.  they'll confirm that I posted them.  And she wasn't taking a shit, either.  She was bent over spreading her pussy and ass for the camera just inside my doorway.  I'll post a pic of the same doorway if you wanna call me out on it being fake.

As said....pics or it never happened.  All we know for sure at this point is a girl took a dump and shared the pic with you.  It's a start, I suppose.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 29, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Dead serious. I posted several pics of her right here in this thread if you've got the time and inclination to find them. Ask any of these guys. they'll confirm that I posted them. And she wasn't taking a shit, either. She was bent over spreading her pussy and ass for the camera just inside my doorway. I'll post a pic of the same doorway if you wanna call me out on it being fake.
> 
> As said....pics or it never happened. All we know for sure at this point is a girl took a dump and shared the pic with you. It's a start, I suppose.


 Time to neg dayday


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 29, 2010)

You could probably just do a yahoo image search for "barely legal sluts" or sum10 and get plenty of these types of pics.  I think this cat still hasn't banged anyone since his ex-wife, who was his first.  Last time he tried to score, he almost ended up on Dateline's "How To Catch a Predator".  That's what happens when you try to pick up 14 yr olds online.

That being said, I still may have to JO to that chick sittin' on the comode b4 crashin' tonight.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 29, 2010)

dayday the pic is fake the whore is in a public bathroom your a douche bag


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 29, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You could probably just do a yahoo image search for "barely legal sluts" or sum10 and get plenty of these types of pics. I think this cat still hasn't banged anyone since his ex-wife, who was his first. Last time he tried to score, he almost ended up on Dateline's "How To Catch a Predator".
> 
> That being said, I still may have to JO to that chick sittin' on the comode b4 crashin' tonight.


 
lolumad you got rice thrown on you tonight :| by an ugly chink.


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 29, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> dayday the pic is fake the whore is in a public bathroom your a douche bag


 
Hey when you post a random pic of a chick on the toilet with her pantys down, with said girl in another normal pic then Ill post nudes.. How about that  .


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 29, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Hey when you post a random pic of a chick on the toilet with her pantys down, with said girl in another normal pic then Ill post nudes.. How about that  .


 I could give a fuck you faggot you have no nudes of real chicks If you did you would just post them


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 29, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I could give a fuck you faggot you have no nudes of real chicks If you did you would just post them


 
So you cant even find a pic of random girls, let alone post pics you already have?? So you have none?? LOLSTFU


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 29, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> So you cant even find a pic of random girls, let alone post pics you already have?? So you have none?? LOLSTFU



Just post them or drop it.  Why the fuck would anyone brag about having pics and then not post them?  There's no point to it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 30, 2010)

This place is dead as hell these days.


----------



## Saney (Oct 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Just post them or drop it.  Why the fuck would anyone brag about having pics and then not post them?  There's no point to it.



Holy Mother fucking WERD..

i'm sorry dayday, but you're a fucking idiot for thinking ppl would actually believe that... i mean, you're not even in any of the pics with them lol

So go google some more "barely legal smuts"


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 30, 2010)

I think dayday is telling the truth.  He had to step out to take the picture.  See, here's a pic of the 3 chicks I had a 4some with last night.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 30, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I think dayday is telling the truth. He had to step out to take the picture. See, here's a pic of the 3 chicks I had a 4some with last night.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 30, 2010)

So, I guess dayday made his bi-monthly drama appearance.  We'll see him again in Jan.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 30, 2010)

sup poop stabbing upper echelon butt plugs .Just headinging out in a few for sum Pho noodle soup its the shiznit mah knigglets upper


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 30, 2010)

SFlegs here.  Can't wait for Sunday Night Football.  Last two Super Bowl champs squaring off on Halloween night!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 30, 2010)

Dayday is a low-life, jobless, only fucked one bitch in his life who was his trailer trash ex-wife, registered sex offender cause he tried to pick up a 14 year old online, can't even score with a cerebral pausy bitch, 26 year old and still afraid to talk to women, no woman having, never went to college, hillbilly, pathtic loser.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2010)

*^^ lawl! ^^*


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 30, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Dayday is a low-life, jobless, only fucked one bitch in his life who was his trailer trash ex-wife, registered sex offender cause he tried to pick up a 14 year old online, can't even score with a cerebral pausy bitch, 26 year old and still afraid to talk to women, no woman having, never went to college, hillbilly, pathtic loser.



You forgot fake toilet pic having Alphonse and Hadi D wannabe story telling.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 30, 2010)

niagaraballs said:


> you forgot fake toilet pic having alphonse and hadi d wannabe story telling.


 
wtf ???


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 30, 2010)

Did you miss his story about the herpified bitch that was toting valtrex pills in his apt and spilled one on his floor?  He was clearly plagiarising a milfie story.
He also was copying Hadi by telling stories about AP that didn't quite happen but came sooo close



Ponyshow said:


> wtf ???


----------



## IFBB4evr (Oct 30, 2010)

I heard Anthony Roberts loves it in the butt..Scott Connelly use to give it to Anthony in the butt...but (pun intended) all the postaglandin Connelly took at the gay bars made mister happy a limpy so now he has to receive.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Did you miss his story about the herpified bitch that was toting valtrex pills in his apt and spilled one on his floor? He was clearly plagiarising a milfie story.
> He also was copying Hadi by telling stories about AP that didn't quite happen but came sooo close


 
Ok......thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Oct 30, 2010)

Just finished Smashing Shoulders... I NEED FUCKING TREN!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 30, 2010)

Smashed legs tonight.  Hit up Applebee's later for a steak, mashed potatoes, herbed potatoes (moar carbs) and broccoli.  Queso blanco dip too...yum!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 30, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Just finished Smashing Shoulders... I NEED FUCKING TREN!!!



Didn't you just order tren powder or something?


----------



## Saney (Oct 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Didn't you just order tren powder or something?




I lied!

but i'm working on getting a good deal on some test e and tren e powder


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> He also was copying Hadi by telling stories about AP that didn't quite happen but came sooo close



Whew!  I thought you meant he was tryin'a whack off his left arm or sum10.  

I can believe the stories about it not happenin' though.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm an Alfonse wannabe now.  Just got a lung full of this purple kush. Alls I need now is sum salmon on the Q and some Poison cranked up.  Damn, this is some potent shizzle!  1-2 hits off the pipe does it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 30, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm an Alfonse wannabe now.  Just got a lung full of this purple kush. Alls I need now is sum salmon on the Q and some Poison cranked up.  Damn, this is some potent shizzle!  1-2 hits off the pipe does it.



And some merlot.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 30, 2010)

GF was pissing me off earlier so I bailed and hit the gym again.  Just did 6 sets of tri pushdowns since it was the second workout of the day.  Gotta do backk next so I figured tris could use a smashing.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> GF was pissing me off earlier so I bailed and hit the gym again. Just did 6 sets of tri pushdowns since it was the second workout of the day. Gotta do backk next so I figured tris could use a smashing.


 While u were at the gym i was doing 6 set of Ap on your G/F ass and puss
now thats was a workout so how do i taste..


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

If I had to guess, stale coffee and burritos.



Dark Geared God said:


> While u were at the gym i was doing 6 set of Ap on your G/F ass and puss
> now thats was a workout so how do i taste..


----------



## Saney (Oct 31, 2010)

20grams of Test E Powder for 75$... Good price or no??


----------



## vortrit (Oct 31, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> If I had to guess, stale coffee and burritos.



And Nutella.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> WHAT? yes ffs.


And I want 10g for $100 knig!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 31, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> If I had to guess, stale coffee and burritos.


 Never stale , you mufungo eatin poop stabber


----------



## Tesla (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm soooo fucking hung-over I"m seeing triple.........AP'ed one my Fuck buddies last night........made me g"glove-up" which kinda sucked, but I still managed major wood due to triple dosing da "C"


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 31, 2010)

JFC... Have y'all seen Shannon Sharpe? That dem is uber jerked. I wonder what he's abusing these days?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm issuing a code red for Alphonse....his 'Boys are losing to the effing JAGS!!!  Be on alert for suicide intervention.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 31, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> JFC... Have y'all seen Shannon Sharpe? That dem is uber jerked. I wonder what he's abusing these days?


 
He's always been jerked..........No new news here!!

Just has freaky genetics I would guess...probably not abusing anything.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

Terry musta abused DHT for years.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 31, 2010)

@ Al...

I know, but he's swole now. Looks like 20 pounds heavier than his playing days and lean. He had in this tight sweater showing it off. Obviously his genetics are freaky, but he looks like a bb'er now.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> how dare you insult our non-chest pic posting resident jew!



http://www.flickr.com/photos/78613594@N00/5132754678/


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

Almost forgot Happy Halloween.  Gonna kill a decent number of pumpkin beers tonight.  Got about 9 coldies from a 12 pack in the fridge.  Gonna wait a while til the creatine settles and I get a meal in before i start drankin'.  I suspect creatine and beer would cause the squirts.

You guys seriously need to try O'Fallon's Pumpkin beer.  It's pretty unique stuff.  Has a hint of pumpkin but doesn't taste like pie or anything.  It's just got a smooth slight pumpkin taste with some Fall spice notes like cinnamon, nutmeg, clove, etc.  Good stuff and only available seasonally.  it's made in STL so it's around in the Midwest.  Not sure about the coasts, but it's worth looking for if you wanna try an interesting seasonal beer.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

Jew Scoar Update:  If you go into a Chipotle w/ a coupon from their site and in costume (most locations won't actually make you wear a costume.  I have a mask I'll wear in case) you get a 2 dolla burrito.  If you're bulking that's a pretty good deal.  I may hit u two locations and get two meals out of it since i've got two within just a couple miles of each other.  Scoar!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Jew Scoar Update:  If you go into a Chipotle w/ a coupon from their site and in costume (most locations won't actually make you wear a costume.  I have a mask I'll wear in case) you get a 2 dolla burrito.  If you're bulking that's a pretty good deal.  I may hit u two locations and get two meals out of it since i've got two within just a couple miles of each other.  Scoar!!!



Nevermind.  I called one location and you have to dress up like a piece of junk food and it's only 6-10.  Lame.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

This place is DEAD in honor of Halloween, I suppose.  Nothing but ghosts in this graveyard today.  Cracked a pumpkin beer that's been coolin in the freezer for about a half hr.  About to carve out a pumpkin I just traced a cool pattern onto.  Might post up a pic of it after I'm done.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

Badass triple skull pumpkin!!!  Pretty imressed w/ how it turned out.  have a look.  On my fourth pumpkin beer and about to watch my Steelers show the Saints who the REAL black and gold Super Bowl champs are!

IMAG0115 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMAG0118 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMAG0120 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMAG0119 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMAG0121 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMAG0129 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm single left the wifey  bitch smacked me in the face 2x one week, bitch is gone 4 good!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 31, 2010)

sorry  niagra saints gonna smash the steelers


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh snap!  Yeah, can't really put up w/ getting slapped 2X in a week.  Happy hunting!  Steelers are gonna be all over the Aints tonight! Did you check out my sweet pumpkin?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 31, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I'm single left the wifey  bitch smacked me in the face 2x one week, bitch is gone 4 good!!!!


 

NICE!!  Us Single kniggs need to stick together........It's weird........it's fun and I get envy from all my Married friends....but at the same time it's kinda lonely........punishing single hoes is easy, but gets old after a while...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

El yeah!!!!  TD Randle El!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

Make that a FG but a lead's a lead.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

Silverback sack!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

INT bitches!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 31, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> NICE!!  Us Single kniggs need to stick together........It's weird........it's fun and I get envy from all my Married friends....but at the same time it's kinda lonely........punishing single hoes is easy, but gets old after a while...



Werd ^ Knig!  I'm just about ready to go back to the borin' ass married guy lifestyle again.  Guess I'm lucky for having the opportunidad to go back and get a taste of what it's like to be single and chase some strange snatch.  But, it does get old.  Specially when you get a chance to step out and see just how fuck'd up summa these bitches are.  It makes you appreciate what you got.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

TD Mendenhall!!!


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Oct 31, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I'm single left the wifey  bitch smacked me in the face 2x one week, bitch is gone 4 good!!!!


 
But what did you do to deserve her to smack you?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> But what did you do to deserve her to smack you?



"Accidentally" slipped it in her ass during doggy.  Twice in a week.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Oct 31, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> "Accidentally" slipped it in her ass during doggy. Twice in a week.


 lmfao....thats some funny shit


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> lmfao....thats some funny shit



If you're gonna get slapped, might as well have a good reason for it, I figure.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Oct 31, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> If you're gonna get slapped, might as well have a good reason for it, I figure.


 
My ole lady would beat the shit out of me if I did that to her. She wont let me go any where near that thing


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

Gonna have to set some ground rules at your place.  Either she q's you salmon every night or you get a shot at the ass once a week.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Oct 31, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Gonna have to set some ground rules at your place. Either she q's you salmon every night or you get a shot at the ass once a week.


 
We tried it once and she cried like a lil bitch....every since than she's scared of it


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 31, 2010)

Fair enough, but she better be an awesome cook


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Oct 31, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Fair enough, but she better be an awesome cook


 
hell yea she is


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok I'm liking this 41 year old A LOT. Blonde, short hair. About 5'7" maybe 140lbs. Plays ball. Cute. 

Met her on Friday for a few drinks. Went well. Texted some more later. Her friends thought I was hot 

Invited her today over to the bar after our game, she showed up looking banging. Just me and her, chilled, did some shots, drank, hooked up right there. Awesome kisser. Oh yeah she's DTF for sure. Fun girl.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 1, 2010)

Methinks she's a lil psycho.  But, we could have some fun effin with her head here and on FB. lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 1, 2010)

Werd!  She should just be grateful to have someone period.  Of course, I can understand her insecurity, being so fukkin ginormous and undesirable.  Saney was right.  He could do much better.  He needs to drop her for one of those other chicks who's been chasing his cock lately.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 1, 2010)

Werd!  Saney's cock is charity for her.  She'd have to pay me to even lick my cock.   The women on Saney's FB are already getting excited now that he's single again.  It's hard to believe she thinks she's the only one he's bangin' now.  I'll have to hook him up with some of the women on my FB that have been asking about him.


----------



## Saney (Nov 1, 2010)

Lmfao

Pizza and Meat Loaf for Breakky, BEEF CAKE!!!


----------



## Saney (Nov 1, 2010)

10$ per gram for Tbol


----------



## Saney (Nov 1, 2010)

alright

get on google if you want it


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> +1
> 
> Sane, throw her the peace sign and tell her to move her Lane Bryant outfits out of your closet. This way she can take her bloated, fish scented breath having ass back to Camden with the rest of the Dyke skeezers.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Nov 1, 2010)

Fukkin' called in sick.........Way too much partying this weekend.........Ap on Sat. night and got a nice hummer and "handy" this morning......I had the easiest Halloween Costume......just tossed on my Emmitt Smith jersey and pulled wool both nights........Course Football Jerseys look good when you're jerked


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 1, 2010)

No one liked my pumpkin??? I thought it was very desirable as orange as it was.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 1, 2010)

Heading to the Mongolian bbq to now down a ton of food.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 1, 2010)

Mongolian BBQ OWNS!!

I mash that plate full of sooo much Beef it's sick!!


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 1, 2010)

Filled up my fanny pack with some mongolian beef at the buffet. They weren't looking so I think I loaded up like $8 worth of food. That's dinner for later!

Score!!!!


----------



## Saney (Nov 1, 2010)

LOL @ Will


Just SFChest.. This Clen I have is fucking Potent as fuck! When I got the Clen in the mail, the vial was only half full.. like instead of 60ml's it was only 30ml.. but in a 60ml vial.. anyhow, i take just a little 40mcg of this shit and HOLY FUCK! my legs were running in place while i was standing.. i'm like "wtf did i ingest?"

they must have put too little liquid in there and the correct amount of Clen... finally a double dose!! or a Watered Up version


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> No one liked my pumpkin??? I thought it was very desirable as orange as it was.



I thought it was beautiful!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 1, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I thought it was beautiful!



That's moar like it.  Anyway, dogged three bowls.  Beef in one, tilapia in the next one, ribeye in the third.  Lotta veggies and some brown rice.  Love that place.  Those fuckers were trying to push appetizers though...at a damn buffet???  WTF foar?  It's already all you can eat.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> That's moar like it.  Anyway, dogged three bowls.  Beef in one, tilapia in the next one, ribeye in the third.  Lotta veggies and some brown rice.  Love that place.  Those fuckers were trying to push appetizers though...at a damn buffet???  WTF foar?  It's already all you can eat.



Yeah, why would you go to a buffet to get appetizers. Fuck that shit. Last time I was at a buffet I was in Texas and these Chinese people kept staring at me like I was eating too much food. I didn't give a fuck I smashed down everything in the place and wasted a bunch of food too. It was awesome!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 1, 2010)

My biggest pet peev is when you pay like 2.50 for a soft drink these days and those lazy bastards are slow to refill it.  Especially if you're eating something spicy.  I'll never forget this one joint where they used to have the Steelers fan club watch games.

I went the first time and ordered a diet coke and a meal which was already overpriced.  During the course of the game I prob had like 4 refills.  Bill came and was high as fuck.  I thought it was a mistake and they were like no, we don't have free refills.  Who the hell charges for refills?  Not surprisingly, they went out of business.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> My biggest pet peev is when you pay like 2.50 for a soft drink these days and those lazy bastards are slow to refill it.  Especially if you're eating something spicy.  I'll never forget this one joint where they used to have the Steelers fan club watch games.
> 
> I went the first time and ordered a diet coke and a meal which was already overpriced.  During the course of the game I prob had like 4 refills.  Bill came and was high as fuck.  I thought it was a mistake and they were like no, we don't have free refills.  Who the hell charges for refills?  Not surprisingly, they went out of business.



That's when you just take your cup and walk back into the kitchen and get your own. The main buffet I used to go to also had a drink station where you got your own drinks. It was pretty sweet.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 1, 2010)

I also hate when they come with a check, hand it to you and then ask if  you want dessert.  I never really get dessert but you should make sure  someone's not buying anything else before you bring a check.  No  salesman is gonna try to ring you up before you're done buying.  Same  principle.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2010)

That's when you take the check and change your mind and tell them they fucked up and you want free desert. If that don't work tell them you found a bug in your desert. Always bring a small plastic baggie with a few dead bugs when going out for a meal.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2010)

That or pull out an apple pie from the grocery store and tell them you brought your own desert.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 1, 2010)

fucking partied my ass off feel like death seen ozzy in concert fucked some strange last night living the life


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 1, 2010)

Chris' woman needs to chill!  Her insecurity is understandable.  But, she shouldn't be giving the knig so much headache.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 1, 2010)

Damn!  Just hit the purple kush again!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 1, 2010)

Is she seriously that bad or do you guys exaggerate about her antics?


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> so she moved out, you moved out or what? your wife that is.


 
I moved out.I have a kid with the bitch so I made it easy for her packed my shit hit the road. My home boy got his own place only 550 a month know more 900.00 bucks a month or 500.00 a month day care charge.I will give the brod 200.00 bucks a month and buy whatever my son needs.I havent been this happy in years!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 1, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I moved out.I have a kid with the bitch so I made it easy for her packed my shit hit the road. My home boy got his own place only 550 a month know more 900.00 bucks a month or 500.00 a month day care charge.I will give the brod 200.00 bucks a month and buy whatever my son needs.I havent been this happy in years!!!!



Make the most of it.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 1, 2010)

FEAR THE MF'ING BEARD MUTHA FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Nov 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i cant comment because id like my tbol. but lets put it like this....
> 
> 
> G -><- Chris



Saney Likes this


----------



## Tesla (Nov 1, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2010)

I am so fkg jerked right now . . . just sayin'


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2010)

wait till toms AM when Im a little drier 

Edit: I am so fat and undesirable right now. I am going to keill myself. 1st ima going to pin all my gears


----------



## Saney (Nov 2, 2010)

Smashing some PF Changs right now... and i put a piece of meat loaf in there.. extra beef cake status


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 2, 2010)

Had Ancient Grains granola (quinoa, amaranth, kamut, almonds, etc) and strawberry Greek yogurt for breakfast...YUM!  Gotta shoot my M2, tan, SF back, vote, etc.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 2, 2010)

80 degrees and doing paperwork out by the pool........On November 2nd!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> 80 degrees and doing paperwork out by the pool........On November 2nd!!!



Doesn't count without coldies and milfs present.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 2, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Doesn't count without coldies and milfs present.


 
Got coldies, but no Milfs present.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 2, 2010)

Bout 2 go SFLegz then vote.  Fuck it.  I may not even vote this time around.  The same jackleg senators are gonna get re-elected anyhoo and I really couldn't give a fuck less about any other local elections.  As long as DC gets a good coating of red paint, and Nigbama becums a lame duck, It'll all be good!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 2, 2010)

Chicken breast...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2010)

tren and caveman food ftw


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 2, 2010)

Gonna mow down some beef strokin' off for dinny l8er on!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 2, 2010)

I NEED TREN A and TEST P


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I NEED TREN A and TEST P


 
no gearz?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 2, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> no gearz?


 
Kroozin' sucks..........I've lost my edge........I felt I could take on the world on Tren.........Every fukkin' cycle I do from here on out will have Tren in it


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2010)

krozin sucks slightly less than pct 

 ..  . mwahaha . . fullsteam ahead for theCapt . . Trenned Xmas


----------



## Saney (Nov 2, 2010)

When Airsealed comes back online, i'll be buying some Tren for my Christmas cycle


----------



## Tesla (Nov 2, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> When Airsealed comes back online, i'll be buying some Tren for my Christmas cycle


 
Check ur FB messages dear Dark One!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> pics or it didnt happen.


 

here ya go . . 210lb dry . . feel pretty damn skinny, but got some freaky veins starting to emerge across shoulders, chest and quads. That Paleo Diet was fucking effective.

Just started my lean bulk - test cyp 600mg tren enath 300mg . .  modified paleo, Im expecting at least 10lbs of LBM and some lower BF.

Gears!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 2, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> here ya go . . 210lb dry . . feel pretty damn skinny, but got some freaky veins starting to emerge across shoulders, chest and quads. That Paleo Diet was fucking effective.
> 
> Just started my lean bulk - test cyp 600mg tren enath 300mg . .  modified paleo, Im expecting at least 10lbs of LBM and some lower BF.
> 
> Gears!



Legs are lookin' massive, waist small.


----------



## SFW (Nov 3, 2010)

get a fucking room already!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 3, 2010)

Hellz yeah!  Regime change in da house!  Fuck Nancy!  We need more politics in the CT!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Nov 3, 2010)

Breakfast.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 3, 2010)

Morning not-bigs.  What happened to Rich Gears/DEA Agent?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry you didn't hear about Dick Gears.  He pinned all of his gears at once and is in BICU (Big's Intensive Care Unit).


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 3, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hellz yeah!  Regime change in da house!  Fuck Nancy!  We need more politics in the CT!!!



"Elections have consequences." - Barrack H. Obama


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 3, 2010)

You mean B. Hussein Obama.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 3, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 3, 2010)

Just had a Hieneken and a prip!  Gnna have another of each in a sec.  

Anyhoo, back to politics.  How bout that Senate!  Too damn close.  If only Harry Reid coulda been sent TFB to Vegas.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Nov 3, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyhoo, back to politics. How bout that Senate! .


----------



## Saney (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Nov 3, 2010)

GearZZ


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 3, 2010)

He didn't seem all that conciliatory or willing to take much personal responsibility for the election results in his press conference today.  Looking ahead to 2012, Rick Santorum is looking like he may run.  I hope so because he was my congressman back in the day and I interned in his district office in college.  Would be pretty cool to be able to say you've worked for the president.

I would say a good ticket would be Santorum/Rubio.  Both are younger Catholics from key electoral states.  Rubio's parents were immigrants and he's Hispanic.  Santorum has experience in the House and Senate.  Rubio will have had experience as a state attorney general and US Senate.  

Rubio is a no brainer for VP.  For pres, I like Santorum but Huckabee or the gov. of Indiana....I forget his name.  I like Palin but don't think she's ready and she's also too divisive.  Romney might be a good candidate.  Romney/Rubio might work well.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks like John Boehner will be the new House Speaker.    Time for a prip


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> He didn't seem all that conciliatory or willing to take much personal responsibility for the election results in his press conference today.  Looking ahead to 2012, Rick Santorum is looking like he may run.  I hope so because he was my congressman back in the day and I interned in his district office in college.  Would be pretty cool to be able to say you've worked for the president.
> 
> I would say a good ticket would be Santorum/Rubio.  Both are younger Catholics from key electoral states.  Rubio's parents were immigrants and he's Hispanic.  Santorum has experience in the House and Senate.  Rubio will have had experience as a state attorney general and US Senate.
> 
> Rubio is a no brainer for VP.  Fore pres, I like Santorum but Huckabee or the gov. of Indiana....I forget his name.  I like Palin but don't think she's ready and she's also too divisive.  Romney might be a good candidate.  Romney/Rubio might work well.



Meh, I say Romney/Jindal.  Only problem is then, you got a mormon and a dot-head on one ticket.  That might be a little too much diversity for summa us right-wing extremist red-staters.  Just sayin


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 3, 2010)

J Dubs needs to log on and let us know how he feels about the election   I know Alphonse is pissed that the marijuana ballot measure didn't pass.


----------



## Saney (Nov 3, 2010)

Gearz!!!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I know Alphonse is pissed that the marijuana ballot measure didn't pass.


 
Not really.......I could easily get a MJ Card here in Cali and I can more easily buy herb.........Really doesn't matter to me......I think it woulda been a good cash crop for The Southern States, though







YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 3, 2010)

Jindal has potential but needs to work on his delivery.  He was panned for his response to the state of the union about a yr ago for seeming boring.  Rubio is more dynamic.  I like Jindal and the BP fiasco raised his profile as a take charge leader but he just needs a little more image polishing.  

I also say Rubio because the Hispanic population is exploding.  Most hispanics are socially conservative Catholics but the dems have been able to reel some of them in with economic issues.  I think if one of their own was running they'd get behind him.  I just think he embodies the American dream, being the son of immigrants and he's made it big.  No one can call him a racist or anti-immigrant, etc. so it kind of inoculates the ticket against getting labeled that way.

Plus FL is a key state w/ a lot more electoral votes than LA has.  It's all about electoral votes since you can win the popular vote and still not win the prize.  Pataki might be another smart option.  He's a popular ex gov and is from a key state that Republicans usually don't carry.  If they took NY because of him, that sets them way ahead.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>



Alphonse is sleeping through a discussion that involves legalization in his own state???  What have you done w/ the real Alphonse, you alien abductors???!!!  Don't probe him too much...you're not dealin' w/ Saney.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Nov 3, 2010)

package is all set up.. Bubble wrap and a napkin from McDonalds...


----------



## Tesla (Nov 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> package is all set up.. Bubble wrap and a napkin from McDonalds...


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 3, 2010)

whats the longest I should stay on tren eth for 12 weeks?fuckin laptop has aids in the shop getting fixed.I think I lhjo to a dirty bitch


----------



## Tesla (Nov 3, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> whats the longest I should stay on tren eth for 12 weeks?


 
All year!!!


----------



## independent (Nov 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> 80 degrees and doing paperwork out by the pool........On November 2nd!!!



Gotta love it.  To bad Jerry fucking Brown is gov


----------



## Tesla (Nov 3, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> To bad Jerry fucking Brown is gov


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 4, 2010)

Politics... Am I wrong for wanting to fukk Christine O'Donnel?


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 4, 2010)

Got an awesome BJ from this new chick I've been seeing. I think she's a keeper.


----------



## Saney (Nov 4, 2010)

Some girl made me a awesome sandwich... I think she's a keeper


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 4, 2010)

Free food! Score!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 4, 2010)

Werd!  Saney and his gfs feed each other as their form of fourplay.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 4, 2010)

They play "see how many hot dogs you can hold in between your folds".


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 4, 2010)

Feelin the beta-a itch and sporting my sweet Sten Halloween shirt.  Gonna make me look extra jerked and orange!  Time to SF back!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> sporting my sweet Sten Halloween shirt.


 
I'm still fuckin' waiting for mine.........I ordered 10 fuckin' days ago........Sten usually never takes this long with my orders


Edit: Just checked the mail...........Packages from Cheappinz and Sten were both waiting for me......feels like X-Mas

Edit 2: Sten musta thought I was a serious BIG.......they sent me a Triple XL Halloween shirt


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## SFW (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome SFW today!  Reppin 315 on incline like it wasn't nobody's bidness.  Gonna go out with the boyz for a bit, then hit the p-kush.


----------



## Saney (Nov 4, 2010)

I did some Incline Bench Also.. Repped 316lbs..


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, this thread is a sausage fest. Not too many girlies around here are there. 


Just thought I would say hi.


----------



## Saney (Nov 4, 2010)

No girls here cause girls have a hard time keeping up with our level of conversation..


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 4, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> No girls here cause girls have a hard time keeping up with our level of conversation..


 

Well...I find it is hard for the boys to keep up with me.  I'm a bit rougher than ur average chick.  I get along better with the boys.  So can I jump into the convo?  Pleeeease?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 4, 2010)

Heavy drinking ahead.......My company just closed it's Sacramento office and I got layed off.........


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 4, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Well...I find it is hard for the boys to keep up with me.  I'm a bit rougher than ur average chick.  I get along better with the boys.  So can I jump into the convo?  Pleeeease?



Initiation is telling a story of moral depravity.  Pics associated w/ said story get you immediately vested in the CT.

GICH


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes.  You gotta add something to the CT before just jumping in.  We need some pics or an AP/slutty story.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Initiation is telling a story of moral depravity.  Pics associated w/ said story get you immediately vested in the CT.
> 
> GICH



Sooo many to choose from...

Are u looking for something like day to day moral depravity? Or something more tame like the first time I lost my anal virginity?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 4, 2010)

Nothing tame.  Maybe a first time with a girl, first threesome, gangbang, with a sibling, etc.  On the other hand, if you lost your virginality with a chick, that will do.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 4, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Sooo many to choose from...
> 
> Are u looking for something like day to day moral depravity? Or something more tame like the first time I lost my anal virginity?



That or first bukakke experience....either/or.  We're also gonna need some stats.  Age, bomb specs, etc.  You know the drill.  Pics go to the front of the line.

BTW, whatever happened to kathy, speaking of wimmens?


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 4, 2010)

Al... Sorry to hear that bro. That sucks.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 4, 2010)

Especially bukakke pics!  You get double rep points for those.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 4, 2010)

Cellardoor = Dude


----------



## Tesla (Nov 4, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Awesome SFW today! Reppin 315 on incline like it wasn't nobody's bidness. Gonna go out with the boyz for a bit, then hit the p-kush.


 
Nice Roids.....My unemployed ass will be hitting the P-Kush and Rum hard tonight........got sum sweet herb for $5/gram from my boy


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm wondering the same thing.  We def need pics.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 4, 2010)

Werd!  Sorry to hear about the gig.  Seems like errbody I know is getting axed lately.  This p-kush is making me eat like a mofo. You could prolly get extra jerked doing these prips on cycle.  I'm prolly putting away and extra 1000cals a nite.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 4, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! Sorry to hear about the gig. Seems like errbody I know is getting axed lately. This p-kush is making me eat like a mofo. You could prolly get extra jerked doing these prips on cycle. I'm prolly putting away and extra 1000cals a nite.


 
Hells yeah.........I need some Tren.......I'm addicted to that shit now.......made me feel invincible and eat like a MF'er


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 4, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Cellardoor = Dude


Uh...nope. Not a dude.  Ima chick.  

As for pics. I am on my phone and can't post any right now.  Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm on my phone...


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 4, 2010)

Lol, nice truck.  I will put up a profile pic tomorrow.  No face, but I will give u one with my tat. Deal?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 4, 2010)

Depends where the tat is.  We're prob gonna need to go ahead and get a rack pic.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 4, 2010)

The lay off thing sucks but at least you'll get unemployment.  Not all bad.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Depends where the tat is.  We're prob gonna need to go ahead and get a rack pic.



Cawk pics first, mofo, then I will think about it.  I hav 3 tats, back, hip, and foot. I was thinking about the one on my hip.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> The lay off thing sucks but at least you'll get unemployment. Not all bad.


 

The Obama Plan!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> The Obama Plan!



Btw, sorry to hear about the layoff.  That does suck.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 4, 2010)

we'll kill two birds w/ one stone and just take a pic of the caulk together w/ your hip tat.  I'm all about streamlining.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> we'll kill two birds w/ one stone and just take a pic of the caulk together w/ your hip tat.  I'm all about streamlining.






Lol


Uh...no


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm just resourceful like that.


----------



## SFW (Nov 5, 2010)

who beefier than me? point him out so i can spit on him.


----------



## Saney (Nov 5, 2010)

Slept 9 fucking hours... Wow! that is a first... could sleep 4 hours on tren... btw, i'll be blasting soon enough!!! I need to brew my Mast and get started.. 600 Test, 300 Mast, 300 Tren EW should do the trick... 

@ Josh: You surprised me bro-ham'age.. I never thought you'd be good at anything, but when I seen your skills for the Initial Recruitment for that Cellar Chick, I was quite moved.. (High Five Demlet style)

I ordered my Test E and Tbol powder, if anyone wants a lil, hit me up.

GEARZ!


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> No girls here cause girls have a hard time keeping up with our level of conversation..


 
And they fail to show a bombs pic.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 5, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> That or first bukakke experience....either/or. We're also gonna need some stats. Age, bomb specs, etc. You know the drill. Pics go to the front of the line.
> 
> BTW, whatever happened to kathy, speaking of wimmens?


 
I think she went to some BBW forum instead.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, nice truck.  I will put up a profile pic tomorrow.  No face, but I will give u one with my tat. Deal?



Why no face pix?    If it would spoil the mystique, then I understand.  How bout an ass pic, or even a full body shot?


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 5, 2010)

Just dig out a pair of white panties, wet them down, and post up a nice cameltoe pic.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 5, 2010)

Buncha perverted Kniggs round deez parts I tells ya

1st day of un-enjoyment and slept in til 9......I actually feel like a new man

That is until American Express has a hit man looking for me.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 5, 2010)

Gonna have to sell your ass on the street corner again....


----------



## Tesla (Nov 5, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Gonna have to sell your ass on the street corner again....


 
Werd!!!  No worries........Going on massive blast and tanning bed program after this Krooze!!!!!!!  Need to be as jerked and tan as possible in order to sell myself.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 5, 2010)

Time to start selling stuff on Ebay!

Score!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 5, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> time to start selling stuff on ebay!
> 
> Score!!!



scoar!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Nov 5, 2010)

What happened to the CT? Just a few days ago it was close to 14K posts. Now it's under 12K. Someone delete some posts or Sum10?


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 5, 2010)

Guys... I need some GEARZ input... See my lean/Bulk below (I know some think lean bulks are a waste, but I'm not lean enough to go full-on bulk). Well... I may be getting some Mast. How would you add it in or would you at all?

1-6 Test C @ 500mg/Deca 300mg
7-10 Test C @ 650mg/Deca 300mg
11-12 Test C @ 800mg
1-12 Proviron 50mg/ED
1-12 Aromasin 10-25mg/EOD - ED (as necessary)
1-12 Cabergoline .5mg/2XW
1-12 hCG 1000iu/EW


----------



## Tesla (Nov 5, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Guys... I need some GEARZ input... See my lean/Bulk below (I know some think lean bulks are a waste, but I'm not lean enough to go full-on bulk). Well... I may be getting some Mast. How would you add it in or would you at all?
> 
> 1-6 Test C @ 500mg/Deca 300mg
> 7-10 Test C @ 650mg/Deca 300mg
> ...


 
I would go 500iu HCG per week from week 4-12 instead of all the way thru the cycle IMO.


----------



## Saney (Nov 5, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Guys... I need some GEARZ input... See my lean/Bulk below (I know some think lean bulks are a waste, but I'm not lean enough to go full-on bulk). Well... I may be getting some Mast. How would you add it in or would you at all?
> 
> 1-6 Test C @ 500mg/Deca 300mg
> 7-10 Test C @ 650mg/Deca 300mg
> ...




Masteron won't take a Bulk cycle and make it a "Lean Bulk" cycle. but it will reduce bloat.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Why no face pix?  If it would spoil the mystique, then I understand. How bout an ass pic, or even a full body shot?


 

From what I saw, there were plenty of ass pics hanging around already.  I'm new here, not sure if I trust you all with my pics yet.


----------



## Saney (Nov 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> From what I saw, there were plenty of ass pics hanging around already.  I'm new here, not sure if I trust you all with my pics yet.



tits or GFTO


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Just dig out a pair of white panties, wet them down, and post up a nice cameltoe pic.


 
Lol.

And this would be a bomb pic?  What if I am like 400lb?  Would you want it then?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> tits or GFTO


 
Cawk pics or STFU


----------



## Saney (Nov 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Cawk pics or STFU



Ladies first... And I doubt many here want to see my cawk


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol.
> 
> And this would be a bomb pic? What if I am like 400lb? Would you want it then?


 
There are a couple of members in here that would like that.

But I doubt you're fat as fuck.

Just start by posting a picture of your tits in a bra...


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Ladies first... And I doubt many here want to see my cawk



Lol what a gentleman u r.  And so thoughtful of the majority.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 5, 2010)

I think the bra pic is a reasonable compromise.  I can live with that...for now.


----------



## SFW (Nov 5, 2010)

cold as fuck in floriderr. heading out to the coast for the weekend. too bad its cold. should be interesting. no sfw but my halotestin should keep me semi jerked and desirable.


----------



## Saney (Nov 5, 2010)

Halo is for Not Bigs


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 5, 2010)

whats  up you buncha cum guzzling not bigs?  ive been to busy being huge and jerked and tan to check in here lately.  Who the fuck are these new peeps?


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 5, 2010)

Well... CellarDoor is some dude, because he has no pics to prove otherwise.

GICH!


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 5, 2010)

cellerdude was a guy over at am that everyone thought was a girl cuz the pic in his avy....i wonder if its the same peep.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Halo is for Not Bigs



All the Bigs are using Anabolic Halo by Muscletech instead.  It's Jay Cutler's favorite.


----------



## Saney (Nov 5, 2010)

Anabolic Halo is the shit! It's why i'm so jerked!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I think the bra pic is a reasonable compromise. I can live with that...for now.


 
lol.  There is such a pic.  I gave it to a bro on another forum.  He uses it in his avi.

But...

He has done a lot for me.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2010)

*Deli meat!*


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 5, 2010)

WTF is the bra pic?!  We gotta make a decision on CellarDoor soon.  We need some pic!  AP, rack, or ass.  Post'em up sweetie!  We want you to stay, but we gotta be able to critique the hotness!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 5, 2010)

"I wish I had a pencil thin moustache, The Boston Blackie kind"


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> lol.  There is such a pic.  I gave it to a bro on another forum.  He uses it in his avi.
> 
> But...
> 
> He has done a lot for me.



Hard for me to do much for ya when you're in CO.  Wrong side of KS for that.  Just post the pic and I'll issue an IOU.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 5, 2010)

Let's see!  You sound like you could be hot.  But, we gotta make sure you're not a dude.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Hard for me to do much for ya when you're in CO.  Wrong side of KS for that.  Just post the pic and I'll issue an IOU.



Lol, I don't give anything on credit, bro.   And he did what he did from across several states.

I did put up a profile pic of my hip tat as promised.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 5, 2010)

Buncha losers trying to get a dude to post pics


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Buncha losers trying to get a dude to post pics



Not a dude! And BTW, my chest is waaaay bigger than urs.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 5, 2010)

What was he doing for ya?  And don't say getting money safely out of a deposed prince's bank account in Nigeria...


----------



## Tesla (Nov 5, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> What was he doing for ya?  And don't say getting money safely out of a deposed prince's bank account in Nigeria...



Stuff, lots of stuff, but none of it has to do money.  He take care of me on another forum.  Keeps my ass outta trouble that sort of thing.   So can I take that profile pic down yet? Convinced ima girl?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 5, 2010)

Way to get specific.  I think we're gonna need another pic or two.  It's just the policy.


----------



## Saney (Nov 5, 2010)

she needs to take a pic of her tatto with "NiagaraBalls" written on a piece of paper... that would be proof..


will it happen? I don't think so


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

Olberman is out at MSNBC.  It'll be interesting to see if he can get work anywhere else.  Doubtful.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> my chest is waaaay bigger than urs.


 
You must have big ass knocks then..


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2010)

I demand to see Cellardoor's knockers..

tits or GTFO


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I demand to see Cellardoor's knockers..
> 
> tits or GTFO



Didn't we already go over this?  Show me urs fist.  I promise not to


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 6, 2010)

I wanna see Cellar's privates regardless what kind!!!


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2010)

I just gave Lui Kang the addy for our Clean Thread, he should be joining us soon


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Nov 6, 2010)

yoooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 6, 2010)

WTF is Lui Kang?  Is he one of them orientals?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

"Knock knock who's there?  It's me, wondering why you're not naked."


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> WTF is Lui Kang?  Is he one of them orientals?



its the Gook Opfor from BN... aka Lui kang (from Mortal Kombat)


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I just gave Lui Kang the addy for our Clean Thread, he should be joining us soon


 
Who eff is that?



Oh....some Mortal Kombat kniggg........Ok....got it!!


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 6, 2010)

It's a guy. No girl uses the word "bro" in any sentence.


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2010)

Liu Kang!!!  aka Min


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> It's a guy. No girl uses the word "bro" in any sentence.


 
WERD!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

Shoulda called him E. Honda as big as that mug has to be right now.

As for Cellar Dweller, I vote for Saney's idea of holding a sign up.  I say the sign should say GICH, though...tat in view.  The she will be believed.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Buncha perverted Kniggs round deez parts I tells ya
> 
> 1st day of un-enjoyment and slept in til 9......I actually feel like a new man
> 
> That is until American Express has a hit man looking for me.


 Bunch of broke ass  kniggs up in this mug .. oh AMX is on to you


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, get this.  Woke up freezing today.  Gf had heard a loud boom but errybody else had power.  By the time the electric co. guy came out he determined that a squirrel got up in the transformer and committed suicide.  Mofo blew the thing up and friend himself.

That transformer only powers my place and the vacant house next door, so that's why everyone else seemed to have power.  Got all decked out in my winter sleepwear to stay warm.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 6, 2010)

I wanna see CellarDoor's cock n' balls!


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2010)

I wanna see CellarDoor's Back Door


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I wanna see CellarDoor's Back Door


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Nov 6, 2010)

What's with all these new peeps on IM? Fukkin Feds?


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2010)

MinMaxMuscle is a Fed for sure... aka Liu kang


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

It's Ted's fault for trying to win the genx contest.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 6, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> What's with all these new peeps on IM? Fukkin Feds?


 agreeed


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 6, 2010)

Fukkin legz are killin me today.  Got 495x6 deep ass squats.  These gears got me training with much more intensity.  I'm not really doing nuthin different, but the SFW sessions are lots more intense.  Gonna SFshoulders 2day, then burn some moar p-kush for my PWO shake.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

About to go tan and then SF chest.  Was gonna go yesterday but the shoulders were still pretty soar from back the day befoar.  Face and scalp are itchy as fuck from a high beta a dose.  Finally finished my last dose of Ragnarok and none too soon.  It's effective stuff but is the older version which Asda gritty as hell. 

Next up is Pump Juice by Hammer Sports.  Prometabolix at AM used to sell it.  I won a few tubs of it in a contest and it's pretty good stuff and tastes good.  

I'm trying to figure out what's up lately because I'm feeling kinda like I'm in cycle.  Strength is decent but not dramatic.  Pumps are really good.  Eating only semi clean, lot of cheat meals but def looking bigger and leaner than usual.  Only different things I've done this time was do 6 weeks rather than 4 of pct, also added a vitamin d supplement as well as nac combined with selenium.  The D and the nac/selenium thing is based on two articles on ergolog that showed both spike test levels in studies.  As cheap as they are, I tried them out and am def seeing a difference.

Hard to say if it's that or the extra pct, a combo or just luck.  Either way I'm feeling good as hell and getting close to the time for my next planned cycle, in about three weeks.  Thinking I may delay it to mid December to let my natural levels further recover, plus that would end the cycle closer to Spring, when increased desirability is most easily seen.

As it stands now, planning approximately 14 weeks on test undecaonate with a moderate dose of var for the last few weeks to harden and cut up.  May round up moar var to be able to run it longer and higher though.  Everything I've read about it ppl love it and it eats up VAT which is exactly what I want.


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2010)

Josh is fucking JERKED!!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2010)

Chicken breast.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 6, 2010)

Just finished raking leaves. Smoking a fine stogie makes it much better. Then slamming a couple beers afterwards.

My new chick is fun as hell. Woke me up to a hummer. AP last night. Nice brazilian waxed puss. Fun to eat. Nice and slim too. I'm used to something thicker but she's just hot. Good stuff.


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2010)

Lucky ass colombian MF!!

You need to PFG and Treat your girl like trash


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 6, 2010)

Best of all she plays ball too. So she won't give me shit for playing. Score!


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2010)

Scoar*


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

And moar oarange!



Dark Saney said:


> Josh is fucking JERKED!!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2010)

Being back on Da Test E is making me want to LHJO and SFP 24/7........I feel sorry for my date tommorrow night


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> It's a guy. No girl uses the word "bro" in any sentence.



Lol, I have my own way of speaking.  I hang out with a lot guys, have brothers, and stuff.  But I am female.  I don't understand why I have to prove it.  Please explain.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2010)

Pics with GICH sign or it didn't happen.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Pics with GICH sign or it didn't happen.



lawl. Make them topless too.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Pics with GICH sign or it didn't happen.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice but GICH sign was to be with the tat in view.



CellarDoor said:


>


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


>


 

Could be photo-shopped for sure, but if it's not me likey a lot


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Nice but GICH sign was to be with the tat in view.



WTF. And what do I get for all my efforts?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Could be photo-shopped for sure, but if it's not me likey a lot



Lol, No photo-shopping here, that is the real deal.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, No photo-shopping here, that is the real deal.


 
Ok, But is da Boobage real??


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2010)

mhm


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Ok, But is da Boobage real??



As far as what?  Do I wear padded bras....no, I hate those fuckin things.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> As far as what? Do I wear padded bras....no, I hate those fuckin things.


 
Cosmetically enhanced or natural???


----------



## independent (Nov 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Cosmetically enhanced or natural???



Enhanced for sure, but I likey


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Cosmetically enhanced or natural???



Ooo. That is a really good question.  Are u one of those guys that is against breast augmentation?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Enhanced for sure, but I likey



 thanky


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 6, 2010)

I like CellarDoor... She's alright...


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 6, 2010)

I prefer fake bombs most of the time. Unless they are fantastic nattys


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I like CellarDoor... She's alright...



Lol.  Well fuckin yay, cookies for me.


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2010)

yea i hate saggy tits.. Fake or GTFO!

CellarDoor is a Keepah


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2010)

My only question is, What business does a hot ass girl doing on these boards?? Shouldn't she be in the mirror or at a modeling agency?

I mean, she doesn't even have 18in arms... She must not workout


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> My only question is, What business does a hot ass girl doing on these boards?? Shouldn't she be in the mirror or at a modeling agency?
> 
> I mean, she doesn't even have 18in arms... She must not workout


                                                                 ^^^ not true.


I average on bench 115lb, but I can push 135.  I weigh 120lb, so I am pretty proud of that.  I curl 25lb, but hey I got twiggy arms.  On back I pull about 10lb less than what I weigh. So I work hard in the gym.

I take my time in the morror in the morning, but that's it.  Have done some trade for print modeling.  And as far as what am I doing here...well, I just want to be part of the convo.  Like u.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> WTF. And what do I get for all my efforts?



Very nice!  But, we didn't see anything.  Lookin' gr8 so far, but I think we need a rear shot 4 sho.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> ^^^ not true.
> 
> 
> I average on bench 115lb, but I can push 135.  I weigh 120lb, so I am pretty proud of that.  I curl 25lb, but hey I got twiggy arms.  On back I pull about 10lb less than what I weigh. So I work hard in the gym.
> ...



Kool!  Sounds good to me hun.  We need more estrogen up in this place.  Too much sword fightin' as it is.  So, don't go anywhere.  But, a few more pics.... just a little more revealing, would be welcome.  just sayin'


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Very nice! But, we didn't see anything. Lookin' gr8 so far, but I think we need a rear shot 4 sho.


 
As well as a grill shot


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Could be photo-shopped for sure, but if it's not me likey a lot


I am thinking definitely photo-shopped.  That GICH sign wasn't in the original pic.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Very nice!  But, we didn't see anything.  Lookin' gr8 so far, but I think we need a rear shot 4 sho.



Look, unless u r gonna show me a 12 inch erection with a jacub's ladder from head to balls, U ain't getting another pic.  So whatcha gonna giv me?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 6, 2010)

Hmmm.  I've had a few natty ices and some prips this evening.  Don't think I'm gonna see a Jacob's Ladder tonight babe. lol  But, I'll gladly send a top-notch junk pic tomorrow, for a rear shot tonight!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hmmm.  I've had a few natty ices and some prips this evening.  Don't think I'm gonna see a Jacob's Ladder tonight babe. lol  But, I'll gladly send a top-notch junk pic tomorrow, for a rear shot tonight!



Aw, man, but I really really want one.  I lost the one my girl gave me.  


Ps I don't giv out credit.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

I know how to prove it for sure.  Errybody is on Facebook these days.  I'm guessing she is too.  If she can provide a FB link that wasn't created within the week, I'll be a believer.  You don't even have to post up the link in here, you can PM it if you prefer.  In return, I'll send 2 caulk pics, not just one.  I've sent out my share, so I'm not especially shy about all that.  This should settle the issue though.  If she doesn't have FB at this point, I'm gonna call shenanigans.  Fair enough?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm thinking dude.  If she wants to partake around here, we need a few moar pics to believe that she's a chick. The burden of proof ain't on anyone else.

I'm thinking CellarDoor may be D. Gears.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

IP could always be checked.  When I was modding we could easily look up where you were logged in from and if other accounts had logged in from that same IP addy.  BTW, where has Gears been?  Did he get banned or something?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm thinking CellarDoor may be D. Gears.


 

    Yup!!!!!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Fuuuuuck. If I give u my fb then u will have my name and my face and that of all my frends too. How do I kno ur not a stalker? Or a serial killer?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 6, 2010)

It doesn't seem like he's been here in a while.  Wouldn't be surprised if he got banned.  But, it doesn't seem like anyone gets banned here much.  But, I think Cellar is prolly a dude and possibly Gears.  Maybe he'll finish it off by posting up a tranny pic or sum10.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuuuuuck. If I give u my fb then u will have my name and my face and that of all my frends too. How do I kno ur not a stalker? Or a serial killer?



Just effin do it.  We're not serial killers.  But, we need face shots, ass shots, breasts, close-up vaginal shots, all of it  if you wanna keep hanging around!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just effin do it.  We're not serial killers.  But, we need face shots, ass shots, breasts, close-up vaginal shots, all of it  if you wanna keep hanging around!



See, this is why I don't post pics.  U mofos can't get past ur dicks long enough to have a convo.  Can't help it if I give u a hardon.  But I ain't givin up the spank material.  So, I go back to the original question.  Can a girl play? Or is this boys only?

I do not get along with chicks, so womens forum is out. I don't get offended easily, I don't do judgement say what u want. Fuckin hate that female entitlement shit.  Ima total bro's girl.  So should I stay or go?  Ur choice boys.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

Not like FB gives out your home address and not like anyone is gonna bother traveling hundreds of miles to stalk you.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Not like FB gives out your home address and not like anyone is gonna bother traveling hundreds of miles to stalk you.



Did u have to prove u have a cawk?  




U do have a cawk right?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

Sure a girl can play.  Kathy used to post in here regularly.  no reason why you can't.  Can't blame ppl. for being curious what you look like.  Hell, I had to post pics recently, myself.  Not because anyone planned to stalk me or LHJO (okay, maybe they did).  Mostly they wanted to see if i was JAT.  Wasn't a big deal.  Just posted a few pics and a couple ppl gave opinions.  

Saney posted pics recently, as did Capt. and Alphonse.  Gears even posted a Chippendales inspired video.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Did u have to prove u have a cawk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You want references or something?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You want references or something?



Lol, no.  I don't blame anyone for wanting pics.  Hell, I don't really care about the titty comments either.  I am with a very overprotective guy.  He hates the Internet.  I don't really post pics cause it makes him feel better.  That's all.  


So how is Kansas?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, no.  I don't blame anyone for wanting pics.  Hell, I don't really care about the titty comments either.  I am with a very overprotective guy.  He hates the Internet.  I don't really post pics cause it makes him feel better.  That's all.
> 
> 
> So how is Kansas?



If he hates the net and you upped the ante by seeking out reprobates such as us, you've already pissed him off.  Anything you do now wouldn't piss him off any further, so you're in the clear   That's my take.

Kansas isn't bad.  KC area is a lot different that what most ppl imagine KS to be like.  The rest of KS is lacking as far as I'm concerned.  I've made the drive to CO and back and anything west of Topeka is dead as hell.  Been to Denver a few times since the gf's sister lives there.  Nice area.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> If he hates the net and you upped the ante by seeking out reprobates such as us, you've already pissed him off.  Anything you do now wouldn't piss him off any further, so you're in the clear   That's my take.
> 
> Kansas isn't bad.  KC area is a lot different that what most ppl imagine KS to be like.  The rest of KS is lacking as far as I'm concerned.  I've made the drive to CO and back and anything west of Topeka is dead as hell.  Been to Denver a few times since the gf's sister lives there.  Nice area.



Yeppers, don't tell me I can't cause I will in the worst possible way. Lol

Most people think we are all a bunch of cowboys in small towns. I kno what u mean. I like it but have landed myself in the suburban ghetto.  I have never seen so many gangster wannabes that are living in better houses than what I grew up in.  Lol too much rap or something.  Oh well.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, there are those types all over.  Her sister lives in Aurora, which was nice but I hear there's a good and bad part.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, there are those types all over.  Her sister lives in Aurora, which was nice but I hear there's a good and bad part.



There is, just like Denver.  Thing is Aurora is a pretty good size and growing.  Done some business out there.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> There is, just like Denver.  Thing is Aurora is a pretty good size and growing.  Done some business out there.



I dunno for sure what part they're in.  I know it's nicer and is close to a shopping center w/ a big Dick's store.  Her hubby is a dm for them.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 6, 2010)

Just post a pic already!  You're probably hotter than you think you are.  So let us see!  At least an ass shot, then we'll stop asking and you can join in on all the fun convos!!!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I dunno for sure what part they're in.  I know it's nicer and is close to a shopping center w/ a big Dick's store.  Her hubby is a dm for them.



That's pretty cool.  I only go out there anymore to eat.  I like the L&L Hawaiian BBQ.  Good chicken with brown rice.  Yum


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> YouTube Video



Post Slipknot.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Post Slipknot.


 
You're on the Internet.........just YouTube it


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> You're on the Internet.........just YouTube it



If I do it I will fuck it up. Unlucky girl. .


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just post a pic already!  You're probably hotter than you think you are.  So let us see!  At least an ass shot, then we'll stop asking and you can join in on all the fun convos!!!



Shit mutherfucker, I kno what I got. There are no delusions here.  I just don't see why I should show u all my assets.  Like I said b4, what do I get in return?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

I saw that Hawaiian place there just didn't happen to get it.  I went to the Q'doba there though.  Good stuff.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I saw that Hawaiian place there just didn't happen to get it.  I went to the Q'doba there though.  Good stuff.



Try it next time. I kno peeps that drive from the foothills for that place.  It's worth it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, Q'doba bailed entirely from KC so i had been missing it.  I'll check it out next time I'm there.  GF is going out there in a couple weeks.  i may have her grab me some on her way out.

My guilty pleasure when I'm out there is Big Fat Cupcake.  So unhealthy but good as hell.  I'm not really a sweet tooth type but love those things.  Her sister hipped me to them one time and they get you hooked.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Well, Q'doba bailed entirely from KC so i had been missing it.  I'll check it out next time I'm there.  GF is going out there in a couple weeks.  i may have her grab me some on her way out.
> 
> My guilty pleasure when I'm out there is Big Fat Cupcake.  So unhealthy but good as hell.  I'm not really a sweet tooth type but love those things.  Her sister hipped me to them one time and they get you hooked.



Lol, no shit? I never tried that place.  I'll have to check it out.  I'm eating gummy bears right now.  I'm addicted to these little bastards.


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2010)

I just hung out with a girl that I haven't seen in over 3 months... 

HOLY FUCK!! I THINK SHE GAINED ABOUT 30LBS SINCE I LAST SEEN HER.... fuck that, she can give her self doggy style sex... I need a slim girl... i'm too hot for fat chicks anymoar


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I just hung out with a girl that I haven't seen in over 3 months...
> 
> HOLY FUCK!! I THINK SHE GAINED ABOUT 30LBS SINCE I LAST SEEN HER.... fuck that, she can give her self doggy style sex... I need a slim girl... i'm too hot for fat chicks anymoar



Lololol

Fat chicks need luvin too.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

I was something of a pig last night.  Had two bowls of this delicious ice cream.  It was the light, no sugar added stuff, so it wasn't bad as far as sugar content and fat go.  About the best you can do for ice cream I suppose.  Fore being light it was good as hell though.  It was pb ice cream w/ fudge ribbons plus little choc. covered pb bunny things.  If nothing else it's moar calories for bulking.


----------



## Saney (Nov 7, 2010)

How can Sugar free Ice Cream be delicious? 

Roll, Sweet Potato, and Steak for breakky


----------



## Saney (Nov 7, 2010)

Found an "ok" deal on Protein by Myofusion. 30$ for 5lbs All flavors


----------



## Tesla (Nov 7, 2010)

dark saney said:


> found an "ok" deal on protein by myofusion. 30$ for 5lbs all flavors


 

*scoar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 7, 2010)

Mornin knob polishers and carpet munchers.  Glad we got that extra hour 2day.  I slept 10hrs last night after tokin' on the p-kush and a few natty ices.  Felt gr8!  Papa J's supreme pizza for brekky.  Bout to go SFshoulders after pinning some IGF1lr3 & PEG-MGF.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 7, 2010)

Haven't SFW 'cept twice in 2 weeks.........Been sick as fuck wit da flu.........But Kroozin' on 500 Test/wk has kept all my muscle.......should be GTG next week, starting to feel better


Nice Brekky, Roids.......Turkey and Avocado Sandy for brekky in deez parts


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Post Slipknot.



Slipknot are ghey!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> How can Sugar free Ice Cream be delicious?
> 
> Roll, Sweet Potato, and Steak for breakky



Not sure.  I think they use splenda.  It's really creamy too.  Blue Bunny makes it.  You're finally on sweet potatoes?  I love those things.  I'll post a good recipe for them on the Q for the sake of Alphonse.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Not sure.  I think they use splenda.  It's really creamy too.  Blue Bunny makes it.  You're finally on sweet potatoes?  I love those things.  I'll post a good recipe for them on the Q for the sake of Alphonse.



Sweet potato fries are the best!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Slipknot are ghey!!!




Lemme guess, u r one of those metal core types, right? Spank me musically or STFU.


Ps.

I don't care what U think!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 7, 2010)

How about just a plain ole spanking in exchange for moar pics??


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

The place where I watch some Steelers games has awesome sweet potato fries.  They're waffle cut and have a chunky salt, prob kosher, that gives them just the right taste.  Fot the Q recipe: Cube sweet potatoes, put some butter and brown sugar (I use Smart Blend omega butter and splenda brown sugar), put it all in foil, close it up and cook on the Q.  Comes out unbelievably good.

Just cracked open a fruit punch Pump Juice for pre breakfast creatine.  Shit is pretty good.  Tastes kinda like a sweet tart but milder.  If I used less water the flavor would prob be concentrated enough to taste just like one.  Nice change of pace the way this stuff pretty much completely mixes w/ no grit.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> How about just a plain ole spanking in exchange for moar pics??



Hmmm, that sound appealing....


But not from u.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Hmmm, that sound appealing....
> 
> 
> But not from u.



Ouch!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 7, 2010)

Too late.  I've already administered one mentally.  And you were all about it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

Making some chili for game day.  Smells good as hell simmering.  Used mostly black beans w/ cumin, a can of extra hot chili beans, 1.65 lbs of lean ground beef, some chipotle chili powder, chipotle powder, onion powder, garlic powder, 1/2 cup of quinoa, three cans of chopped tomatoes, etc.  Gonna be good stuff.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Too late.  I've already administered one mentally.  And you were all about it.



Hmmm, well u spank like a poosie, cause I didn't feel shit.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, Browns up 10 on the Pats!  Hope that holds up and they take out Brady for next week too.


----------



## Saney (Nov 7, 2010)

Dick Gears has been on a PCT lately, and CellarDoor is the Product of his Estrogen Overload/UnJerkedness


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

I tend to believe it's not Gears.  If she's not who she says, it's def. someone that knows Denver well.  I can't verify that's a real pic of course, but it's not Gears.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

That said, rack pics would still be a good idea just because.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 7, 2010)

Fuck, My man Foster just got ripped of a TD ala Calvin Johnson.......Hate that fuckin' rule.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 7, 2010)

Sippin miller rite número siete. Munching on some saltnvinegar almonds.

1) slipknot is not ghey!
2) cellardoor=geared Jesus on PCT

GICH!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lemme guess, u r one of those metal core types, right? Spank me musically or STFU.
> 
> 
> Ps.
> ...



No I'm not a metal core type. I just think Slipknot are boring and ghey. Mushroomhead are a way better band in my opinion. I'm entitled to my opinion and you won't change it so there.

Slipknot =


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

vortrit said:


> No I'm not a metal core type. I just think Slipknot are boring and ghey. Mushroomhead are a way better band in my opinion. I'm entitled to my opinion and you won't change it so there.
> 
> Slipknot =



Well. I never said u weren't entitled to ur opinion, Mr. Rabid Striped Smurf.

Slipknot = NOT geigh!

(stomping high heeled foot). So take that!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Well. I never said u weren't entitled to ur opinion, Mr. Rabid Striped Smurf.
> 
> Slipknot = NOT geigh!
> 
> (stomping high heeled foot). So take that!



lawl. I'm just messing with you. I've seen them in concert three times. The best was in Kansas City with Lamb of God and Shadow's Fall. That sh1t ruled although Paul didn't play at that show because he was sick (RIP).


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

vortrit said:


> lawl. I'm just messing with you. I've seen them in concert three times. The best was in Kansas City with Lamb of God and Shadow's Fall. That sh1t ruled although Paul didn't play at that show because he was sick (RIP).



I only saw them once a few years ago when they were here with Disturbed and Five Finger Death Punch.  Lamb of God is cool.  My special friend turned me onto them.  I only began to get into this kind of music about 5 years ago.  Ima newbie.

Ps.
Always open to new musical suggestions.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 7, 2010)

Sup knigs y knigritas!  Just got done SFW.  When the gears kick in, they really KTF in.  Weighed in @ 255 today @ the gym.  Strength is going thru the rufe also.  225x6 standing FREE weight mil press.  Never did that b4.  I usually do it seated on the smiff machine.  I may try to hit 270 during this bulker, then slim down in the spring.  That'd be unchartered territory.  

These gears also got me randy 24/7.  Especially when Cellar stomped her high heeled foot.  I pictured her in some black laced undies and high heels.  Even if she does have a cock, it still makes for a nice daydream.  So, I'm GHCH!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup knigs y knigritas!  Just got done SFW.  When the gears kick in, they really KTF in.  Weighed in @ 255 today @ the gym.  Strength is going thru the rufe also.  225x6 standing FREE weight mil press.  Never did that b4.  I usually do it seated on the smiff machine.  I may try to hit 270 during this bulker, then slim down in the spring.  That'd be unchartered territory.
> 
> These gears also got me randy 24/7.  Especially when Cellar stomped her high heeled foot.  I pictured her in some black laced undies and high heels.  Even if she does have a cock, it still makes for a nice daydream.  So, I'm GHCH!



Wellll....cookies for u on that outstanding workout.

And I don't have a cock unless my strap on counts.  But if we r going by pics than neither do u. I prefer to rock a mini skirt with no panties and a white wife beater tank cut just below the nips, thank u very much.  I have a 5in heel 
minimum in my closet.

Still waiting on that jacub's ladder pic. Kthxbye


----------



## Tesla (Nov 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just got done SFW.


 

Don't you watch football on Sundays, knigg?  That's Sacrilege


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll have to go watch the movie again and see what I can cum up with.  And, I like the outfit to!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'll have to go watch the movie again and see what I can cum up with.  And, I like the outfit to!



Lol, u and I r gonna be friends I can just tell.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I only saw them once a few years ago when they were here with Disturbed and Five Finger Death Punch.  Lamb of God is cool.  My special friend turned me onto them.  I only began to get into this kind of music about 5 years ago.  Ima newbie.
> 
> Ps.
> *Always open to new musical suggestions*.



Mushroomhead, Killswitch Engage, Throwdown, Slayer, Stone Sour (Corey Taylor and Jim Root from Slipknot's other band), Pantera, Korn, Danzig, Opeth, Devildriver, Fear Factory, Helmet, American Head Charge, Disturbed, System of a Down, Corrosion of Conformity, Lamb of God, The Black Dahlia Murder, Down, Sepultura, Soulfly, Otep, etc...  that's just a few bands I like. There are tons more.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 7, 2010)

Cowboys will beat The Fudge Packers tonight!!!!!!  Mark me werds, kniggs!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 7, 2010)

Been lazy as hell and ain't done jerk shit today.  Time for some purple kush


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Mushroomhead, Killswitch Engage, Throwdown, Slayer, Stone Sour (Corey Taylor and Jim Root from Slipknot's other band), Pantera, Korn, Danzig, Opeth, Devildriver, Fear Factory, Helmet, American Head Charge, Disturbed, System of a Down, Corrosion of Conformity, Lamb of God, The Black Dahlia Murder, Down, Sepultura, Soulfly, Otep, etc...  that's just a few bands I like. There are tons more.



I listen to most of those, there are a few I don't kno.  I dig Otep and Stone Sour for sure.  I also like All that Remains, Bleeding Through, Godflesh, Megahertz, Dope, and In Flames.  Opiate For The Masses is decent too.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Time for some purple kush


 
Werd!!! Bout to take a Hot shower with a glass of Merlot, then burn some Blue Dream before the Cowboys game


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

Al you ready for Wade's last game?


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 7, 2010)

Holy shit the single life is the shit I need to slow my roll.I been drinking to much not enough gym.I fucked 3 different bitchs this past weekI dont even recall what one of them looked likeOne was hott blonde 10 years older then me She let me hit some blow off her tittys.I'm getting my shit together tomorow for the rest of the week no more partying(hopefully).I been locked down for three years I deserve it right?????


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

*Jerry worked out a new endorsement deal...*


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Holy shit the single life is the shit I need to slow my roll.I been drinking to much not enough gym.I fucked 3 different bitchs this past weekI dont even recall what one of them looked likeOne was hott blonde 10 years older then me She let me hit some blow off her tittys.I'm getting my shit together tomorow for the rest of the week no more partying(hopefully).I been locked down for three years I deserve it right?????



Don't slow shit down!  The gym will be there when you're done with your initial run.  Make the most of it and treat it like a layoff.  You can always get back to speed in the gym.  Close a lot of deals and have fun for now.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Al you ready for Wade's last game?


 

I pray to God!!!!!! 


Cowher next year


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I pray to God!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Cowher next year



My money would be on Gruden.  Don't think Cowher would get into a situation w/ such an "involved" owner as Jones.  He worked for one of the most patient owners in the league so it would be a big adjustment from Rooney to Jones.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Don't slow shit down! The gym will be there when you're done with your initial run. Make the most of it and treat it like a layoff. You can always get back to speed in the gym. Close a lot of deals and have fun for now.


 
 Amen thinking about droping tren and cruise on test untill I get serious again why waste good shit...


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 7, 2010)

plus my liver will thank me in the long run.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 7, 2010)

You mofuckas are mofuckin pathetic. haha


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> plus my liver will thank me in the long run.



Your liver and your cock outvote your physique, so it's official now.  Set your cruise control and hit the Tailpipe Turnpike!


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Your liver and your cock outvote your physique, so it's official now. Set your cruise control and hit the Tailpipe Turnpike!


 
Its official, you fucking suck cock.. You want some beta alanine with that 12incher faggot?


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 7, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Its official, you fucking suck cock.. You want some beta alanine with that 12incher faggot?


 
I cant believe aids has not finished you completely off yet


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 7, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I cant believe aids has not finished you completely off yet


 ok legenderkiller :|


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

A guy that only closed one deal in his entire life....then couldn't get it done w/ a cerebral palsy patient....then gets arrested for solicitation of a minor.....

THAT guy is gonna question someone else's sexual orientation?  Just checkin'.

HYCH

BTW, Dallas needs to just fire Wade, Garrett and ha;f the players and start from scratch, at this point.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> A guy that only closed one deal in his entire life....then couldn't get it done w/ a cerebral palsy patient....then gets arrested for solicitation of a minor.....
> 
> THAT guy is gonna question someone else's sexual orientation? Just checkin'.
> 
> ...


 
So you just like mcfaggot is trying to act like you know about my whole life...? :| . Im pretty sure even if the above said about me was true, I'm still bigger than you and have posted more nude pics than you... So what does that say about you..? Lol.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you're the smallest one on here of any of us.  I'm not planning on posting nudes, sorry for ya.  I did post recent pics, and so did several others.  All were bigger than yourself.

As for what ppl think they know, you posted all about ALL that stuff only like 2 yrs. ago on BN.  it's not as if it was all stuff someone heard from whoever else.  It all came straight from you, so I'm not sure why you'd bother contesting it now.  You can ask Roids, Will, Jay, hell even ask Opfor when he gets his ass over here.  It was common knowledge among anyone who frequented the BN CT.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 7, 2010)

So what's the story with this not-big gayday dude?


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 7, 2010)

Haha and I never denied it dumbass, I just said do you think what I posted on there and here is the truth? Jesus christ, I hope nobody on here is actually being 100% honest. And Im the smallest..? Haha ok, you said earlier in the thread you DID post nudes, now your talking shit about me not posting nudes, then saying you won't post them either? Get real. Then you gonna say being 205 at 5'7 is small? Haha.


----------



## Saney (Nov 7, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> So you just like mcfaggot is trying to act like you know about my whole life...? :| . Im pretty sure even if the above said about me was true, I'm still bigger than you and have posted more nude pics than you... So what does that say about you..? Lol.



I seen pics of Josh, and he's WAY bigger than you dayday, I think you should take your Game and see if you can pull some paraplegics


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

When did I ever say I would post nudes for a bunch of dudes to look at?  I think you're confusing this with some other website...  I've posted pics for those that wanted to see progress and what not but no one here is interested in nudes of other men.

If you're gonna lie about your sex life, I would advise not making up stories about convalescents and minors.  Maybe super models, movie stars or star small with healthy adults to whom you're not married.

GICH


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 7, 2010)

dayday u look like shit decent traps thats it not even good your skinny if you ever cycled please tell me the brand u used so I can stay clear of it.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

lol. this thread just got interesting.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 7, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> So what's the story with this not-big gayday dude?


 
He keeps pm me for pics of my junk


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> lol. this thread just got interesting.


 
who this in the ct^^^^^


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

Dayday, forget it.  Legend is of age.  Sorry to ruin it for ya.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 7, 2010)

PLEASE WHACK WADE TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  PLEASE!!!! 


NO WAY HE SURVIVES THE NIGHT!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Dayday, forget it. Legend is of age. Sorry to ruin it for ya.


 
back to stalking lil kids in the prohormone forum


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 7, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Haha and I never denied it dumbass, I just said do you think what I posted on there and here is the truth? Jesus christ, I hope nobody on here is actually being 100% honest. And Im the smallest..? Haha ok, you said earlier in the thread you DID post nudes, now your talking shit about me not posting nudes, then saying you won't post them either? Get real. Haha.



I'm luvin' it!    If you want him to send you nude pics, maybe you could try asking nicely!  

For a guy who's posted as many nude pics on the internet, as you claim to have, it must be disappointing that you've still only been with one chick.  But, maybe you're not into women.  That's cool tho.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

I didn't mean I'd never posted that sort of thing anywhere, but certainly not in a damn bodybuilding forum.

Yeah, Wade needs to just be put out of his misery.  Seems like he's already quit trying.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 7, 2010)

cowboys in trouble...... My aint's still looking good tho two dat


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 7, 2010)

Instead of a hand shake Wade got a hug after the game...lol.  That says it all right there.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Instead of a hand shake Wade got a hug after the game...lol. That says it all right there.


 
I saw that........It was was like...."Good knowing you, Chief......good luck with your next endeavor"


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> who this in the ct^^^^^


 

I'm the new chick.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm the new chick.



New chick, AKA fluffer.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## SFW (Nov 8, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Sippin miller rite número siete. Munching on some saltnvinegar almonds.
> 
> 1) slipknot is not ghey!
> 2) cellardoor=geared Jesus on PCT
> ...


 

Lol go fuck yourself. besides ive never really "Pctd"....hard to say youre in pct when youre still abusing. but i am running uber high doses of serms/AI. & gonna start caber by the end of the week (when i assume it'll come). 

But i will say this....The Microscopic pic that cellardoor posted....why so small? why was it avatar sized?? and why is the sign written in new times roman font? you can do better that that.

Min diesel up in here like BN old times? oh shit. All we're missing is typerob, goodskie, potentially fatal, TAC, and Dr. Ex-lax up in this joint.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I just hung out with a girl that I haven't seen in over 3 months...
> 
> HOLY FUCK!! I THINK SHE GAINED ABOUT 30LBS SINCE I LAST SEEN HER.... fuck that, she can give her self doggy style sex... I need a slim girl... i'm too hot for fat chicks anymoar


 
lol she must be bulking. 10lbs per month, not bad. Wonder what kind of gears she's on.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 8, 2010)

We also need assfit with his e-fights.  Dayday is plenty fun to abuse and he's kind of like  assfit with an IQ of 70.  But, he won't hang around long enough for a good e-fight to ensue.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> lol she must be bulking. 10lbs per month, not bad. Wonder what kind of gears she's on.



Straight up bulking or face bulking.  If it's the latter, I strongly recommend McRibadrol stacked with McFlurries post workout.  Carb up with 6 inch bananas if you really want to max out gains.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> lol she must be bulking. 10lbs per month, not bad. Wonder what kind of gears she's on.



Saney's gonna have to skoar some slim tailpipe b4 he can say he's too hot for fat'ns.  Gotta let the wimmens decide that.  The free market will decide.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> lol she must be bulking. 10lbs per month, not bad. Wonder what kind of gears she's on.



Saney's gonna have to skoar some slim tailpipe b4 he can say he's too hot for fat'ns.  Gotta let the wimmens decide that.  The free market will decide.  

Anyhoo, just mode a McD's dble QP, dble cheeseburger, and biggie fryze.  Bout to go SF back & bis.  Time to get HUUUGE!  Gotta hit 265 by end of Movember.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Straight up bulking or face bulking.  If it's the latter, I strongly recommend McRibadrol stacked with McFlurries post workout.  Carb up with 6 inch bananas if you really want to max out gains.



Rainman/bombr!  That's who we need back. LOL


----------



## SFW (Nov 8, 2010)

calf and abs day after spinning class. cant wait to try out these new pair of sketcher shape-ups :score:


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 8, 2010)

So my gf tells me that there's 30 calories in a teaspoon of jizz. Since it's period week she says she's in for a lot of calories this week.

Score!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

The Wade Phillips Era in Dallas is oaver.  It happened because they got scoared on moar than what was acceptable.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> The Wade Phillips Era in Dallas is oaver. It happened because they got scoared on moar than what was acceptable.


 
YESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Couldn't be Happier  Garrett will hang around for 8 weeks then be toast

Bring on Gruden or John Fox next year!!! 

Cowher is too much of a pipe dream!!


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 8, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> calf and abs day after spinning class. cant wait to try out these new pair of sketcher shape-ups :score:


 
LOL... You should throw some forearm work in there.

GICH!


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 8, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Lol go fuck yourself. besides ive never really "Pctd"....hard to say youre in pct when youre still abusing. but i am running uber high doses of serms/AI. & gonna start caber by the end of the week (when i assume it'll come).
> 
> But i will say this....The Microscopic pic that cellardoor posted....why so small? why was it avatar sized?? and why is the sign written in new times roman font? you can do better that that.
> 
> Min diesel up in here like BN old times? oh shit. All we're missing is typerob, goodskie, potentially fatal, TAC, and Dr. Ex-lax up in this joint.


 
LOL... Saney is the one that said you were PCT'ing. I don't know WTF I was thinking.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 8, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> But i will say this....The Microscopic pic that cellardoor posted....why so small? why was it avatar sized?? and why is the sign written in new times roman font? you can do better that that.


 
What's wrong with that pic?  What's wrong with my sign? Oh I get it, u want a pic like that dude that had convinced himself he's big.  And why would I do this for you?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> New chick, AKA fluffer.


 

fluffer?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> fluffer?



Is that the job your applying for?



In other news, time for some chicken and waffles!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 8, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Is that the job your applying for?
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, time for some chicken and waffles!


 
Oh, so when a guy talks about the shit I talk about it is normal, but I am minus one dick so I am here just to arouse you all?  I thought I was here to give good restaurant suggestions and talk music.  It was you boys that started in on my tits and wanting pics.  



And I haven't gotten one pic in return, BTW.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Oh, so when a guy talks about the shit I talk about it is normal, but I am minus one dick so I am here just to arouse you all?  I thought I was here to give good restaurant suggestions and talk music.  It was you boys that started in on my tits and wanting pics.
> 
> 
> 
> And I haven't gotten one pic in return, BTW.



In some countries a fluffer is as highly regarded as a CEO here.  It's an important job not unlike a pit crew chief in sports terms.  Keeps errything running like a well oiled (lubed) machine.  In that sense it was a compliment.

On a moar serious note, I was thoroughly impressed by a kid tonight.  Just got back from SF legs and at the gym I had been bringing the cell in and out of my pocket to skip songs, etc.  So toward the end I was on the seated calf thing and some kid approaches me.  I pause my tunes and asked what he needed.

So he asked if I'd dropped some money.  When I checked I was short a 50 and he hands it to saying he found it on the floor.  I was seriously impressed because I know at his age, probably 10 or so, I'd have kept it and not said shit.  I thanked him and told him I appreciated the honesty and kicked him 5 as a way to reward the good deed.

After a bit I got to thinking he's prob there with his parents so I had him point out his dad and let him know I was impressed with the good parenting he must be doing.  I know there's no way most kids would do that, especially these days.  Fiddy would be tempting to just pocket.

Almost game time bitches!  Time to punish the Bungles for the aberration that was last season.  They've fallen pretty far in a yr.  I'm thinking we get this win and then stomp the Pats in prime time next Sun night.  The Brownies gave the league the blueprint and Mendenhall has the skills to pound them on the ground.


----------



## Saney (Nov 8, 2010)

Today I end the Era of PCT and bring forth PCG!

Whats PCG?   Post Cycle Gears.. 


GICH!


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Today I end the Era of PCT and bring forth PCG!
> 
> Whats PCG? Post Cycle Gears..
> 
> ...


 
2 week pct ?????


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Oh, so when a guy talks about the shit I talk about it is normal, but I am minus one dick so I am here just to arouse you all? I thought I was here to give good restaurant suggestions and talk music. It was you boys that started in on my tits and wanting pics.
> 
> 
> 
> And I haven't gotten one pic in return, BTW.


 
junk pics available at request


----------



## Saney (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Nov 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


>


 
maybe I been gone longer then I thaught but I thaught you just started pct not long ago?????


----------



## Saney (Nov 8, 2010)

lol I never PCT'ed, I started cruising a month ago


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> lol I never PCT'ed, I started cruising a month ago


 
I'm scared to cruise past 12 weeks then I might be cruiseing 4 ever with T levels of a school girl


----------



## Saney (Nov 8, 2010)

well, if you always have it in your system, then theres nothing to fear


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

Special teams are playing out of their minds.  Go Steelers!


----------



## Saney (Nov 8, 2010)

Will Batman & Robin Fail?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 8, 2010)

I need Palmer and T.O. to go off........not looking good so far........Mendenhall fucked me already.......still keeping the faith!!


----------



## Saney (Nov 8, 2010)

T o!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 8, 2010)

NICE!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I need Palmer and T.O. to go off........not looking good so far........Mendenhall fucked me already.......still keeping the faith!!



TO will usually get you a TD and he just did.  I wouldn't count on Palmer though.  He'll probably suffer a couple sacks and an INT or two.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> TO will usually get you a TD and he just did. I wouldn't count on Palmer though. He'll probably suffer a couple sacks and an INT or two.


 
Man I just found out today pacman jones was playin again  were the fuck I been.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

Defense isn't fuckin around!  +11 takeaway ratio for the yr now.  Best in the league!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> He'll probably suffer a couple sacks and an INT or two.


 

There's a pick.........good call


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

BTW Cellar....you want pics, my offer to show a FB account still stands.  I'll even one up that one and promise a surprise that you'll like better.  No hints but it'll be worth the trouble of showing an account that's not brand new.  Fair enough?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

Reed is MONEY!  He has his off field issues and misses a few here and there but dude is pretty consistent and does well at Heinz which is one of the worst kicking stadiums around w/ the open end.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 8, 2010)

So he gets hammered and beats the shit out of a paper towel dispenser... WGAF?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> So he gets hammered and beats the shit out of a paper towel dispenser... WGAF?



And gets hammered and pisses in a public parking lot of a popular restaurant.  He must be a blast to party with though.  One of those wild card types that's always doing something nuts.  You can imagine him running up a thousand buck bar tab and buying tons of drinks, getting crazy, etc.  You can tell he's nuts just by his hair style.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess I was boring the hell outta my dog yesterday.


----------



## independent (Nov 8, 2010)

T.O. just took out a guy on the sidelines and doesnt even stop to see if he's ok.  What a dick.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!!!

Carson and T.O. just won me my fantasy game...........7-2 bitches.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!
> 
> Carson and T.O. just won me my fantasy game...........7-2 bitches.



The guy w/ the best record 6-1-1 is about to get another loss.  he's not in my div but I wanna have the best record at the end to get the extra cash for that.  I'll be 6-3 after tonight w/ my long time rival ahead in my div at 7-2.  The three of us are the only ones really in the chase for the best record.  Everyone else is close to .500.  There's still hope if those two stumble just a bit.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> The guy w/ the best record 6-1-1 is about to get another loss.  he's not in my div but I wanna have the best record at the end to get the extra cash for that.  I'll be 6-3 after tonight w/ my long time rival ahead in my div at 7-2.  The three of us are the only ones really in the chase for the best record.  Everyone else is close to .500.  There's still hope if those two stumble just a bit.



Actually, the guy ahead of me in my div may lose if Ben doesn't get another TD.  Pretty sure they'll mostly go w/ the run from here on out so I may be good.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 8, 2010)

7-2 and the 2 games i lost are by less than 1 fucking point 

Still in 1st place with some decent coin at stake

T.O. is my MVP..........love me some me


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

Things worked out as well as possible.  Steelers won, Browns gave us the blueprint for owning the Pats, I won and both my rivals lost!  

I had already won before tonight but Wallace put me way over the top and got me more points scoared than any other team this week.  Santonio who???


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> BTW Cellar....you want pics, my offer to show a FB account still stands.  I'll even one up that one and promise a surprise that you'll like better.  No hints but it'll be worth the trouble of showing an account that's not brand new.  Fair enough?



Not even a tiny little hint?  Hmmmm, do I have to post it publicly?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Not even a tiny little hint?  Hmmmm, do I have to post it publicly?



Not even a tiny hint but my word that it'll have moar impact than what you asked foar.  Ask these guys, I don't make a lotta claims but I do back them up when I do.  You don't have to post it publicly.  You can just tell me privately and if I verify it I'll vouch for you that I saw it and it looks legit.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Not even a tiny hint but my word that it'll have moar impact than what you asked foar. Ask these guys, I don't make a lotta claims but I do back them up when I do. You don't have to post it publicly. You can just tell me privately and if I verify it I'll vouch for you that I saw it and it looks legit.


 
Dude, get over it........you're getting fucked with


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

*Casey Hampton is a BIG!*


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Dude, get over it........you're getting fucked with



You may be right but my offer will prove it one way or the other.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You may be right but my offer will prove it one way or the other.


 
Did some chick do a number on you guys once?  Geez, I shoulda said I was a dude.  

Ok, you seem like you are a decent bro.  What do you want again exactly?  A link to my page?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Did some chick do a number on you guys once?  Geez, I shoulda said I was a dude.
> 
> Ok, you seem like you are a decent bro.  What do you want again exactly?  A link to my page?




It's the internet....a place long known for tricky chicks that say they're something/someone they're not.  not saying that's the case w/ you, but there's always a healthy skepticism regarding a good looking girl coming around. 

Better than a link would be an email addy that's associated w/ that account.  that would let me search it on FB and find your page.  If the pics on that page match what you've shown us so far, I'll believe it's all legit. Assuming all that checks out, I'll send something to that addy.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> It's the internet....a place long known for tricky chicks that say they're something/someone they're not. not saying that's the case w/ you, but there's always a healthy skepticism regarding a good looking girl coming around.
> 
> Better than a link would be an email addy that's associated w/ that account. that would let me search it on FB and find your page. If the pics on that page match what you've shown us so far, I'll believe it's all legit. Assuming all that checks out, I'll send something to that addy.


 
Ok. Done.  After you verify I want a HUGE "I'm sorry and promise to kiss ur ass for ever"  from some of you boys.  Got it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay, back from my fact finding mission.  I say she's legit.  The account has been around for a while and there's more than avy size pics.  They all see to match up w/ the pic she posted.  Also there are enough references to local things from where she said she was.  If it were a fake profile, it required way more planning and effort than anyone would want to bother putting in.

PM sent.


----------



## SFW (Nov 8, 2010)

> Assuming all that checks out, I'll send something to that addy.


 
Are you going to send her pics of your comb over?

Oh the lucky girl!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Are you going to send her pics of your comb over?
> 
> Oh the lucky girl!!



Way to ruin the surprise Mr. Bombastic!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 8, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Are you going to send her pics of your comb over?
> 
> Oh the lucky girl!!


 
gutdamit! I should have known!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> gutdamit! I should have known!



Some girls are into hair pics.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 8, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Some girls are into hair pics.


 
lol. That reminds me of this dude I kept running into at the gym today.  Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear.  And the amount of cologne (choke).


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 9, 2010)

One thing that bugs me is dudes that will hang around a hot girl at the gym and continually talk to her as she's trying to work out.  Saw a guy doing that today as this girl was busting her ass on supersets.  He was sitting on a piece of equipment by her yapping his trap.  Annoying.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

No kidding.  I hate it when a guy corrects me on my form as a way to make conversation.  "Hi there, you don't know what you are doing, can I have ur number?"

Uh...no. You have less mass than I do and you got something to say? Really??

STFU and get out of my face.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Saney (Nov 9, 2010)

^ lol


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 9, 2010)

Where's that link?


----------



## ROID (Nov 9, 2010)

I fucking miss you all. 

Really I fucking miss you, you god damn faggots.

I love you


----------



## Tesla (Nov 9, 2010)

ROID said:


> I fucking miss you all.
> 
> Really I fucking miss you, you god damn faggots.
> 
> I love you


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Where's that link?



What link?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 9, 2010)

To ur facebook or whatever you gave to that Not Big Josh.  We need verification of your non-dude status.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Roids.....You didn't Krooze in between cycles or PCT?

Did you lose much muscle?  Luckily muscle memory and gearz prolly has u back already!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> To ur facebook or whatever you gave to that Not Big Josh.  We need verification of your non-dude status.



It was my understanding that once I let him see, then my status would no longer be in question.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 9, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> It was my understanding that once I let him see, then my status would no longer be in question.


Maybe to him it's not.  But the rest of us ain't seen shizzle.

@ Alfonse.  I know nothing about this PCT thing.  I'm on the blast & cruze plan these days.  I didn't really lose any muscle.  My strength just dropped a good bit.  But, I'm back where I was and then some.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Maybe to him it's not.  But the rest of us ain't seen shizzle.
> .



Remind me of why I have to prove myself to every guy up in this bitch?



Hmmmm, just got off the phone with my my very special friend and I am a happy girl.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 9, 2010)

This place has gone to Hell.......

I should have sum good AP material by weeks end........any other AP or acts of debauchery to report??


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 9, 2010)

Seriously. Got faggots pretending they're hot chicks. And lame ass dudes all up their ass wanting to see nuuuuudes or something. 

No AP stories here. She's on the rag this week so that means it's BJ week!

GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 9, 2010)

Not technically an AP story but last night like 5 mins before the game one of my old regulars texts asking off I'm busy.  Her ass had a room like 10 mins from me wanting to AP.  She didn't get how your team on MNF trumps pussy that you've already had.

Anyway I hadn't seen her in over two yrs and she wants to get back to doing things.  Decent AP but awesome head so we're planning a plowing session soon.  Met a 19 yr old on miumeet that's Sydney too.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 9, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Seriously. Got faggots pretending they're hot chicks. And lame ass dudes all up their ass wanting to see nuuuuudes or something.
> 
> No AP stories here. She's on the rag this week so that means it's BJ week!
> 
> GICH!


 

Wait you guys are entertained by fake storys rather than legit pics? LOL, and I was asking for nudes of girls niagara has supposedly posted you fucking morons. This has been the CT for the past year..

pony:lolwut got my dewrag on and gonna AP this gurl by the pool.
mcgilf: I hate that I married a chink lol gunna look on POF for some strange.
Saney: My girl and me are fatties.
Niagaraballs: Im legit guyz you should like me, I sorry I get so srs in the CT.

Add in random guys saying the exact same thing. Repeat ad nauseam.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 9, 2010)

Nuthin but SFW, prips, and LHJO for me as of l8.  dayday's in da house.  Maybe we'll get an AP story.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 9, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Wait you guys are entertained by fake storys rather than legit pics? LOL, and I was asking for nudes of girls niagara has supposedly posted you fucking morons. This has been the CT for the past year..
> 
> pony:lolwut got my dewrag on and gonna AP this gurl by the pool.
> mcgilf: I hate that I married a chink lol gunna look on POF for some strange.
> ...


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

Ap stories?  Does phone sex count?


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 9, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Ap stories? Does phone sex count?


 
No, unless I hear it.


----------



## Saney (Nov 9, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Wait you guys are entertained by fake storys rather than legit pics? LOL, and I was asking for nudes of girls niagara has supposedly posted you fucking morons. This has been the CT for the past year..
> 
> pony:lolwut got my dewrag on and gonna AP this gurl by the pool.
> mcgilf: I hate that I married a chink lol gunna look on POF for some strange.
> ...



LMFAO

This Not Big, Non-Desirable, malnourished, bag of bones is talkin smack??

only Bigsbys are allowed to speak in this CT


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a story of scheduled debauchery.  I mentioned before the girl at the last party where I gave her a facial with her head leaning off the back of the bed.  Ended up getting the first shot directly up her nose.  She sneezed and said no more facials for me after that.  

So, this Sun we were talking on yahoo, both watching the Chiefs @ Raiders.  chiefs fans are convinced they're going to the Super Bowl and I told her the Raiders would win.  She wanted to make a bet and said if the Raiders win I get a bj on her own time, not waiting til the next party and if the Chiefs won I'd have to finger her during the next bj.

It was a sucker's bet because I told her I couldn't promise her that since the gf may not agree (gf dislikes her but is ok w/ bj's at parties).  So I told her if I win I get to shoot an entire load directly up her nose...no dodging, just a direct shot straight into the nostril.  She agreed, trusting that her Chiefs would pull it out.  So she accepted the consequences when they lost and even agreed to let me video it...lol.  Should be hilarious.  I imagine she'll sneeze her ass off and prob have post nasal drip after a couple mins.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 9, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Seriously. Got faggots pretending they're hot chicks. And lame ass dudes all up their ass wanting to see nuuuuudes or something.
> 
> No AP stories here. She's on the rag this week so that means it's BJ week!
> 
> GICH!


 
 I believe the same, what kind of chick comes to a place like this????? One I wouldnt smash


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 9, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Wait you guys are entertained by fake storys rather than legit pics? LOL, and I was asking for nudes of girls niagara has supposedly posted you fucking morons. This has been the CT for the past year..
> 
> pony:lolwut got my dewrag on and gonna AP this gurl by the pool.
> mcgilf: I hate that I married a chink lol gunna look on POF for some strange.
> ...


  maybe you should


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 9, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Ap stories?  Does phone sex count?



Call me and we can discuss.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 9, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Call me and we can discuss.


 
Roids is gonna have phone sex with a dude......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 9, 2010)

Apparently, Josh already did.


----------



## Saney (Nov 9, 2010)

Gonna have some hot tail over.. i got some pics i'm going to show you guys soon... my first skinny fuck in years.. i can't wait!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm tellin you guys.  She checks out.  Def. not a dude.


----------



## Saney (Nov 9, 2010)

How about you fuck the agreement, and give us the nigger proof


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 9, 2010)

OK.  It's time for Nballs to show some loyalty to the CT.  Post up that link knig!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 9, 2010)

LOL.  I wouldn't have been able to prove it if I hadn't given my word not to tell everyone.  She can always post moar pics of herself but it's not cool to give out someone's private info when they specifically said not to.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

I am not a dude u bunch of bitches.  I am very much a female.  And nobody is posting a fuckin link.  U boys need to think about it for a sec. If I were a guy trying to convince u I was a girl I would have a face pic with a cleavage shot like one of those spam bots.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 9, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I am not a dude u bunch of bitches. I am very much a female. And nobody is posting a fuckin link. U boys need to think about it for a sec. If I were a guy trying to convince u I was a girl I would have a face pic with a cleavage shot like one of those spam bots.


 post a pic with your username on it or your a dude


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> post a pic with your username on it or your a dude


I am a woman and enjoyed that fact greatly while on the phone with a very hot man today.



Twice.


----------



## Kathybird (Nov 9, 2010)

he he.  This is more entertaining than usual.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 9, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> OK. It's time for Nballs to show some loyalty to the CT. Post up that link knig!


 exactly mah knigglet


----------



## Saney (Nov 9, 2010)

I just sent a Nude pic to this hot bitch.. she said i'm going to get laid now..

Yay!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 9, 2010)

All this unjerkedness anger's me


----------



## Saney (Nov 9, 2010)

Moar Jerked than you and dayday put together... get your weight up knigglet


Pee in your


----------



## SFW (Nov 9, 2010)

> LOL. I wouldn't have been able to prove it if I hadn't given my word not to tell everyone. She can always post moar pics of herself but it's not cool to give out someone's private info when they specifically said not to.


 
lol you fag!

Josh is one BITCH made dude. you nigger, u pledged allegiance to some random bitch you met on the net and "promised"?

Josh, you trully are bitch material.

in other news, some fat homo keeps friend requesting me on FB. why wont he get the hint?


----------



## SFW (Nov 9, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I am a woman and enjoyed that fact greatly while on the phone with a very hot man today.
> 
> 
> 
> Twice.


  you sound lonely. and less attractive after phone boning our fattest, baldest CT member.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Josh is one BITCH made dude. This nigger pledged allegiance to some random bitch he met on the net and "promised"?
> 
> Josh, you trully are bitch material.
> 
> in other news, some fat homo keeps friend requesting me on FB. why wont he get the hint?


 
fuck that I would expose her......She been here for a week time to shut the cellar door


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Josh is one BITCH made dude. This nigger pledged allegiance to some random bitch he met on the net and "promised"?
> 
> Josh, you trully are bitch material.
> 
> in other news, some fat homo keeps friend requesting me on FB. why wont he get the hint?



Maybe if u stop sucking his dick he would get the hint.  Just a thought.


----------



## SFW (Nov 9, 2010)

Josh, being 46 yrs old and running out of options, will closely guard his new female like a starving hyena with a wilderbeast leg. Thirsty ass niggers.

Anyway wheres Capt these days??


----------



## SFW (Nov 9, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Maybe if u stop sucking his dick he would get the hint. Just a thought.


 

Youre corny and not very attractive : (

(just saw your FB pic via pm)


----------



## Saney (Nov 9, 2010)

I quit


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> fuck that I would expose her......She been here for a week time to shut the cellar door



It's not like my FB is full of nudie pics.  It's just my family.  Boring stuff.


----------



## SFW (Nov 9, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I quit


 

Hows G?


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 9, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> It's not like my FB is full of nudie pics. It's just my family. Boring stuff.


 
  I'm done careing about anything


----------



## SFW (Nov 9, 2010)

Josh is defending his position furiously right now VIA pm...Explaining that he DID NOT dare defy their sacred intranets bond by sending me her link. When indeed, he did, to avoid mass redicule and to uphold the "bros before hoes" creedo.

Trust: violated. 
Lesson: Never trust a fat jew

PM now forwarded to the rest of the CT.

Good day


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Josh is defending his position furiously right now VIA pm...Explaining that he DID NOT dare defy their sacred intranets bond by sending me her link. When indeed, he did, to avoid mass redicule and to uphold the "bros before hoes" creedo.
> 
> Trust: violated.
> Lesson: Never trust a fat jew
> ...



Forward it to me


----------



## SFW (Nov 9, 2010)

is that an order, ugly? Serious question...do you have hepatitis?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> is that an order, ugly? Serious question...do you have hepatitis?



Come on Mr I-bite-the-pillow-for-fat-guys.

I'm calling bullshit


----------



## SFW (Nov 9, 2010)

You're calling BS because thats the scenario you WANT it to be. You're hoping Fatty McCombover didnt violate your e-trust. You're hoping he felt something special when he heard your squeaky, middle american, nasally caucasian voice. 

You're not supposed to trust Jews! Dont you watch Southpark?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> You're calling BS because thats the scenario you WANT it to be. You're hoping Fatty McCombover didnt violate your e-trust. You're hoping he felt something special when he heard your squeaky, middle american, nasally caucasian voice.
> 
> You're not supposed to trust Jews! Dont you watch Southpark?



Fuck no. You see I actually go to the gym, not plant my ass on the couch.  Uh...and I am not caucasian.  So yea...I'm callin bullshit.


BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## SFW (Nov 9, 2010)

hmm. the time it takes to post on here, you could easilly watch an episode of south park. So stop pretending you're some gym rat with too much on her plate. you post on here day and night and have time to phone-bone obese semites. So yeah, im calling BS on you being TOO busy for south park.

and i said "Caucasian voice". Meaning you sound white. Pat attn to details. Look, dont shoot the messenger. im just repeating what i was told by an anonymous semitic guy with a five guys addiction.


----------



## Saney (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol @ five guys addiction


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 9, 2010)

My goodness....lol!  I've never seen anyone this worried about a pic or a profile.  As she said, the page isn't a huge deal.  There are some pics, some comments, some likes, some status updates.  Pretty standard.  She's a female.  The End.  Talk about mountains out of mole hills.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 9, 2010)

Cap't is away from home for a bit, btw.  Someone asked earlier.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 9, 2010)

For ole times' sake..............






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Nov 9, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

supp my anus-whispering, placebo-abusing demlets????

Been on holiday for some time, didnt take gears so I pinned a gram of this new stuff to test authenticidad . . 

got a killa tannededness, drank the merlot, hit the town and AP'd a fat chick because she had some blow. She looked a little like Saney's grrl actually . . 

 I found this 24hr gym with all this fkg 'hammer-strength' equipment . . dig the squat racks but most of it is pretty ghey-slash-pointless . . didn't know if it was the gram-o-test or a hint-of-tren, but the Fkg gears are great!


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Apparently, Josh already did.


 
I wonder if he shot a load on his combover...


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuck no. You see I actually go to the gym, not plant my ass on the couch. Uh...and I am not caucasian. So yea...I'm callin bullshit.
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!!!


 
Are you a negress? If you're a whigger you're still caucasian.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> LOL. I wouldn't have been able to prove it if I hadn't given my word not to tell everyone. She can always post moar pics of herself but it's not cool to give out someone's private info when they specifically said not to.


 
LMFAO arent you the dumbass telling me to just post nudes of girl i banged, then you cant even post a fb link of a randy girl on the internet..? 

 Will someone please explain how this makes any fucking sense?


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> LMFAO arent you the dumbass telling me to just post nudes of girl i banged, then you cant even post a fb link of a randy girl on the internet..?
> 
> Will someone please explain how this makes any fucking sense?



You're still here???  There's a big difference between posting a pic and posting a link that would reveal someone's first and last name.  You guys purposely trying to chase women away from the ct or is it just an unintended consequence?  I offered to verify that she was real and I did.  Kinda counterproductive to be pissed at the person who puts the controversy du jour to rest.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 10, 2010)

Like she's not gonna fuck you if you sell her out. JFC.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You're still here??? There's a big difference between posting a pic and posting a link that would reveal someone's first and last name. You guys purposely trying to chase women away from the ct or is it just an unintended consequence? I offered to verify that she was real and I did. Kinda counterproductive to be pissed at the person who puts the controversy du jour to rest.


 
Ive been here longer than you brosef, and there you go again taking this shit so srs.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 10, 2010)

Thx for the link Mr. Fantastico (aka Dick Gears & ThisIsNotDEA).  I can't believe she thought he wouldn't send it around. LOL


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not the one that comes around crying about personal problems.  It's either about your schemes to turn in your ex to family services, how you were gonna be in special forces, how you tried to nail a 14 yr old and got arrested.  Always moar drama with you.  I don't know why you continue to come around for moar abuse.



dayday87 said:


> Ive been here longer than you brosef, and there you go again taking this shit so srs.


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2010)

John, next time you fuck me in the ass. I'm going to seriously fuck you in the ass.

Think i'm playing? Just do it again and find out.


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Are you a negress? If you're a whigger you're still caucasian.


 

shes 1/16th cherokee so shes not "white". 

in other news, Josh's hair has stayed surprisingly tidy during todays wind storm.


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> John, next time you fuck me in the ass. I'm going to seriously fuck you in the ass.
> 
> Think i'm playing? Just do it again and find out.


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2010)

Stop playing games you stupid nigger.. i'm sick of you fucking me over.

Give it a god damn rest..


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> John, next time you fuck me in the ass. I'm going to seriously fuck you in the ass.
> 
> Think i'm playing? Just do it again and find out.


 
WTF is John?


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Thx for the link Mr. Fantastico (aka Dick Gears & ThisIsNotDEA). I can't believe she thought he wouldn't send it around. LOL


 
Where's my PM damnit?!

Answer me!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> WTF is John?



Some low-life back stabbing nigger lover


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you two have a quarrel?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

A John is also a term for one who pays for sex.  Some dude never paid Saney....and he's PISSED!


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Did you two have a quarrel?



One sided actually.  He must seriously get off about fucking me over with my women situation. a Complete Nigger he's become


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> One sided actually.  He must seriously get off about fucking me over with my women situation. a Complete Nigger he's become



You got caulk blocked or what?  We need moar details.


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll give out EVERY detail about it next time he fucks up and thinks hes slick


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 10, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Did you two have a quarrel?


 
Good times when that smiley gets used


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

He JUST did it again!  You haven't found out about it yet but it;'s worse this time.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> One sided actually. He must seriously get off about fucking me over with my women situation. a Complete Nigger he's become


 
He tried to sprayup your woman?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> He tried to sprayup your woman?



He put it in GiGi's butt and sent Saney pics.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 10, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Where's my PM damnit?!
> 
> Answer me!!!!!!!


 
Sent!  

She's not white.  She has a little Mexican in her.  His name is Pedro.  

Gears must be sending flowers and Papa John's pizza to Gigi or sum10.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sent!
> 
> She's not white. She has a little Mexican in her. His name is Pedro.
> 
> Gears must be sending flowers and Papa John's pizza to Gigi or sum10.


 
 You're right! Not white at all. Eh, I'd spray her up. 

She likes the meat lovers pie with a 2 liter bottle of Mt. Dew.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'd still spray her up.  Descent bombs and all.  She does have some good dick sukkin' lips also.


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

i made a date with Gi when i go see my fam in NJ for thanksgiving. 

Big whoop wanna fight about it?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 10, 2010)

What about bros b4 hoes? I thought she cursed you out anyhoo. Now you're gonna go AP her? JFC!

We need pics!


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

well stop sending her msgs from that michael angelo acct and maybe ill post some pics.

deal?


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 10, 2010)

Why not just compromise and you and Saney just do an Eiffel Tower with her.


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

yeah maybe


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 10, 2010)

what up u bunch of poop stabbing, fat chick stealin, taint licking homos?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> what up u bunch of poop stabbing, fat chick stealin, taint licking homos?


 
well, plenty of squabbling and not enough gears abuse by the sounds


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2010)

Capt = Mystery person sending Gi messages like he did with my Ex Katherine... fucking UnJerked Not Big


----------



## Tesla (Nov 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> well, plenty of squabbling and not enough gears abuse by the sounds


 

Sorry Capp, but It's hard to abuze when I kruze........At least I'm Kruzin' on 500/Test E per week ........ Is that OK?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Capt = Mystery person sending Gi messages like he did with my Ex Katherine... fucking UnJerked Not Big


 
WTF is goin on with you guys???

Sounds like Days Of Our Lives around deez parts lately


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Capt = Mystery person sending Gi messages like he did with my Ex Katherine... fucking UnJerked Not Big


 
I may have APd some chick who looks like Gi . .  that's about the long & short of it



Ponyshow said:


> Sorry Capp, but It's hard to abuze when I kruze........At least I'm Kruzin' on 500/Test E per week ........ Is that OK?


 
kruze on 500, blast-a-gram!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> kruze on 500, blast-a-gram!


 

I will, but I need to wait til' Jan......I've been abusing way too long...I've only been Kroozin' for like a month


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I will, but I need to wait til' Jan......I've been abusing way too long...I've only been Kroozin' for like a month


 
8-10 weeks is all I would take . . . but maybe it'd be nice to have a rest over Xmas too


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

Bj story.  I was running low on my 1 ml barrel pins that I like to use for my m2.  Cracked a fresh vial and only had 4 pins so I figured I'd do 2.5 mg per week rather than the usual 1.  That'll get me a little darker for the winter plus have nice AP dividends.

So a few hrs later I get monster wood out of nowhere and it hangs around for a long ass time.  The gf was just finished with her week and sometimes AP will trigger a relapse so she offered to blow me instead.  She said she could feel my pulse pounding through my junk in her mouth.  The stuff is crazy.  When I got oddities was prob one of my most intense nuts ever.  Shot out with crazy force on the first two squirts and felt unreal.  The kind where you're sitting there practically convulsing for a min afterward.

Those of you who haven't tried 2 plus mg doses of m2 seriously need to try it.  I'm not even doing it justice in my description as far as the intensity.  I'm curious for a woman to try it and see how it affects them sexually.  The gf won't do it.  Kathy?  Celly?  Who's gonna do it and report back?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Sorry Capp, but It's hard to abuze when I kruze........At least I'm Kruzin' on 500/Test E per week ........ Is that OK?


 

That's more like a brisk drive than a kruze.  I kinda like the kruze 500/blast-a-gram plan tho.


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 10, 2010)

wtf is M2.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hmm. the time it takes to post on here, you could easilly watch an episode of south park. So stop pretending you're some gym rat with too much on her plate. you post on here day and night and have time to phone-bone obese semites. So yeah, im calling BS on you being TOO busy for south park.
> 
> and i said "Caucasian voice". Meaning you sound white. Pat attn to details. Look, dont shoot the messenger. im just repeating what i was told by an anonymous semitic guy with a five guys addiction.


 
I put in my time at the gym, you wouldn't know that because you have never seen me.  My hand-over-your-wet-panties-now-baby phone fuck partner is not from this form.

And why does a cock loving fellow like urself care anything about a girl's FB or a pic?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> wtf is M2.


 
Yea, I don't know what that is either.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

Melanotan 2.    Primarily a tanning aid but has a pronounced prosexual side effect if the dose is a bit higher than usual.  It's inexpensive usually and pretty cheap at times from Stem.  I love the stuff.  One of the few things you can really see working and still has very little sides.



240PLUS said:


> wtf is M2.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

melantan-II . .it's a tanning peptide

 . .2mg is a whole fkg vial, yeah? Im hitting 300mcg if Im feeling game


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2010)

Just found out that my Ex Katherine had an Abortion while she was with me behind my back LOL

and a secret boyfriend on the side, and 5 other fuck buddies i never knew about... holy shit am I sucker or what?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Just found out that my Ex Katherine had an Abortion while she was with me behind my back LOL
> 
> and a secret boyfriend on the side, and 5 other fuck buddies i never knew about... holy shit am I sucker or what?


 
yes, you are far better off in man-on-man relationships chief


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> yes, you are far better off in man-on-man relationships chief



I'd get with a man, but noone around here has comb-overs


----------



## Tesla (Nov 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Just found out that my Ex Katherine had an Abortion while she was with me behind my back LOL
> 
> and a secret boyfriend on the side, and 5 other fuck buddies i never knew about... holy shit am I sucker or what?


 
Welcome to reality, Bro Namath........Chicks are fuckin' Ho's.......You got plenty more time to experience more of that behavior, be prepared for it


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2010)

I think i'll pass.. My Left Hand will never get an abortion!! Not without me knowing about it anyway


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Welcome to reality, Bro Namath........Chicks are fuckin' Ho's.......You got plenty more time to experience more of that behavior, be prepared for it


 
If ya'll listened to Willp earlier . . .


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Melanotan 2. Primarily a tanning aid but has a pronounced prosexual side effect if the dose is a bit higher than usual. It's inexpensive usually and pretty cheap at times from Stem. I love the stuff. One of the few things you can really see working and still has very little sides.


 
If I took something with a prosexual side effect I'd be a complete nympho.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> If I took something with a prosexual side effect I'd be a complete nympho.


 

You say that like it'd be a bad thing..

On that note, does M2 have the same exact effects on women?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Just found out that my Ex Katherine had an Abortion while she was with me behind my back LOL
> 
> and a secret boyfriend on the side, and 5 other fuck buddies i never knew about... holy shit am I sucker or what?


 
You are not a sucker.  Women are evil, manipulative liars and that is why I don't kickit with them too much.


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> You are not a sucker.  Women are evil, manipulative liars and that is why I don't kickit with them too much.



Let me come thrusting on your back door... Please?


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Welcome to reality, Bro Namath........Chicks are fuckin' Ho's.......You got plenty more time to experience more of that behavior, be prepared for it


 
were you ever married, Al? kids?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

Melanotan 2.  It helps you get a much deeper tan and has prosexual side effects at a little higher dosage.  Great stuff.  Capt and I have used it, so did Lorken back at BN.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> You are not a sucker. Women are evil, manipulative liars and that is why I don't kickit with them too much.


 

Women talk mad shit about each other at work and behind each others back, and then are best friends.. I think that is all that needs to be said.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Melanotan 2. It helps you get a much deeper tan and has prosexual side effects at a little higher dosage. Great stuff. Capt and I have used it, so did Lorken back at BN.


 

Yesss I know what it does.. I ment does it have the same effects sex wise on women.. And lorken haha, WTF is a lorken.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> were you ever married, Al? kids?


 
Almost Married twice......Engaged once.........and no kids that I know about....

I've hit up Planned Parenthood more than once, that's for sure


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

m2 is for pastey white honkey mother fuckers. 

Arent you israeli, josh? why would you need it?


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Almost Married twice......Engaged once.........and no kids that I know about....
> 
> I've hit up Planned Parenthood more than once, that's for sure


 

Do you plan on having kids before you die?


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

lmao cold ^

he could always adopt a chiner baby. or an amer-asian baby after its father abandons it for a cross country voyage to plow a milf he met online.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Let me come thrusting on your back door... Please?


 
While I do enjoy some back door action from time to time.....



No.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Women talk mad shit about each other at work and behind each others back, and then are best friends.. I think that is all that needs to be said.


 ^^^this

Women speak in subtleties.  They are prob having an passive aggressive arguement right infront of you and you don't even know it.  How many times have you guys run into another woman, had a little convo, then when u and ur girl are walking away she is all "Did you hear what that bitch said?"  and you are like WTF?  We do not fight like you boys do.

I have no tolerance for that bs.  Call the bitch out or STFU.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

I know some women take it for the tanning effect but not sure how it affects them sexually.  I'm gonna read up on it.  I'm pretty much a nympho already but this intensifies it for about a day.  Orgasms are insane on it at higher doses.  One vial is 10 mg so at my dosage yesterday it's a month supply once you're as dark as you wanna be. 

1 mg a week is fine but at 2 or so you get a lot moar effect.  Most I ever did at once was an accidental 7.5 mg.  Stamina was literally unreal.  Too forever to get off and was nuts when I did.  Hardness was ridiculous and unyielding at that dose.

Sicilians are usually mixed so they're dark enough from intermixing with other races.  Mostly invaders from the south.  Neopolitan Italians, like my mom's family look as white as anyone else in Europe but most in central Italy are a whole different animal than your average Sicilian.  A Sicilian usually wouldn't get any tanning benefit from M2.


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

meh being subtle is an art. you just lack that finesse and grace. 

I personally wouldnt want a classless skank who wanted to throw down in the supermarket when some other girl gives her a "look". men want a chick who can bantor and be passive aggressive. Thats feminine.


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

> Sicilians are usually mixed so they're dark enough from intermixing with other races. Mostly invaders from the south. Neopolitan Italians, like my mom's family look as white as anyone else in Europe but most in central Italy are a whole different animal than your average Sicilian. A Sicilian usually wouldn't get any tanning benefit from M2.


 
my fathers side is neopolitan, my mothers is sicilian. And yes, thank you for the "Invading forces" talk. 

We also have nordic blood. Which explains why some of my cousins have red hair and light eyes. 

But its cool....i embrace my arabic/moor bloodline. I thank them for raping those pastey white sicilian bitches many centuries ago.

p.S. neopolitans are NOT northern or alpine in appearance. they are generally the same complexion with similar features as sicilians.

They are both meditteranean (sicilians and Neo's)

My mothers sicilian admixture seems to be mostly greek though. some sicilians look nordic, some arabic.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I know some women take it for the tanning effect but not sure how it affects them sexually. I'm gonna read up on it. I'm pretty much a nympho already but this intensifies it for about a day. Orgasms are insane on it at higher doses. One vial is 10 mg so at my dosage yesterday it's a month supply once you're as dark as you wanna be.
> 
> 1 mg a week is fine but at 2 or so you get a lot moar effect. Most I ever did at once was an accidental 7.5 mg. Stamina was literally unreal. Too forever to get off and was nuts when I did. Hardness was ridiculous and unyielding at that dose.
> 
> Sicilians are usually mixed so they're dark enough from intermixing with other races. Mostly invaders from the south. Neopolitan Italians, like my mom's family look as white as anyone else in Europe but most in central Italy are a whole different animal than your average Sicilian. A Sicilian usually wouldn't get any tanning benefit from M2.


 
Took forever to get off as in more than normal? I have a hardass time getting off unless its doggy style for whatever reason...And Ive always wanted to do M2 but I mean how much does it tan you? Like I got a normal farmers tan but my legs are pretty fucking white. And I got the empression Id be tan as fuck in a week or two on this stuff so never messed with it.

 When I was on test-p and e, I had amazing hardness and actually got off a bit quicker than normal.. I seriously doubt I would want anything making my stamina last longer though... But I do need to be tan without standing in the gay tanning fucker...


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> ^^^this
> 
> Women speak in subtleties. They are prob having an passive aggressive arguement right infront of you and you don't even know it. How many times have you guys run into another woman, had a little convo, then when u and ur girl are walking away she is all "Did you hear what that bitch said?" and you are like WTF? We do not fight like you boys do.
> 
> I have no tolerance for that bs. Call the bitch out or STFU.


 
Yes and most smart men understand this. Most of the times we arent like WTF? Were like "so what about them braves" cause we could care less.. What gets on my nerves is when you take a girl out with your friend and his girl.. And your server or a girl that works there is friends with both your girl and your friends.. Both your girl know another girl eating in the restaraunt know another girl eating there that said waitress is about to get in a fight with.. And your girl is on one side, and your friend girl is on one side.. 

 You try and eat and both your girl and friends girl get along great and talk about what the waitress and the girl she is about to fight is happening with them.. Then its time to go and get in your car, and your girl says your friend's girl is a dumb bitch and doesn't know what shes talking about. And she says it like shes mad at you. Talk about passive aggressive. Fuckin bitches.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> meh being subtle is an art. you just lack that finesse and grace.
> 
> I personally wouldnt want a classless skank who wanted to throw down in the supermarket when some other girl gives her a "look". men want a chick who can bantor and be passive aggressive. Thats feminine.


 
Lol, u make me out to be some kind of ganstabitch.  No, I ignore looks because that is someone looking for a reaction.  I am alpha, they get that right a way, so I rarely have confrontations.  But if a chick trys that subtle crap I call her on it.  Not in a get in her face and scream sort of way.  The best way to stop a psychological attack is to point it out, calmly.


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

> When I was on test-p and e, I had amazing hardness and actually got off a bit quicker than normal.. I seriously doubt I would want anything making my stamina last longer though...


 
I can fuck for hours on tren. it takes FOREVER to unload a batch of baby goo when im Trenned up.


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, u make me out to be some kind of ganstabitch. No, I ignore looks because that is someone looking for a reaction. I am alpha, they get that right a way, so I rarely have confrontations. But if a chick trys that subtle crap I call her on it. Not in a get in her face and scream sort of way. The best way to stop a psychological attack is to point it out, calmly.


 
So you dont whip out a box cutter and start cursing in spanish?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Yes and most smart men understand this. Most of the times we arent like WTF? Were like "so what about them braves" cause we could care less.. What gets on my nerves is when you take a girl out with your friend and his girl.. And your server or a girl that works there is friends with both your girl and your friends.. Both your girl know another girl eating in the restaraunt know another girl eating there that said waitress is about to get in a fight with.. And your girl is on one side, and your friend girl is on one side..
> 
> You try and eat and both your girl and friends girl get along great and talk about what the waitress and the girl she is about to fight is happening with them.. Then its time to go and get in your car, and your girl says your friend's girl is a dumb bitch and doesn't know what shes talking about. And she says it like shes mad at you. Talk about passive aggressive. Fuckin bitches.


 
Lol.  Stick with men like I do.  Problem solved.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol. Stick with men like I do. Problem solved.


 

Ill stick with LHJO sweetheart. Problem solved.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

DD, it's more like you feel like you could get off but you just don't for a while.  You just feel more powerful in a sense.  I still tan when I'm on it, but this stuff makes it a lot easier and faster plus prevents burning to a great extent.  I'm mostly Irish so I can tan but it takes a long time and I'll end up burning if I push it too hard, too.  I'm pretty dark, not TOO dark on it this yr.  last yr. I went a little far and was a little too dark.  I was experimenting more then while now I pretty much know what works best for me.

On the ethnic thing, med doesn't mean dark necessarily.  There are dark Greeks, Italians, etc and there are light ones too.  There are blond and redhead Italians but most have darker hair.  The ones in my mom's side don't look very Italian, but that fam is from a place about parallel to Rome.  They have dark hair and eyes, light, non olive skin.  

But as far as embracing the invader/slave side of things it's good to be proud of the Arab, dem, whatever else ya got in the woodpile.  After all, Arabs invented algebra and dems are pretty fast and tend to be jacked (just ask Al Campanis).


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> DD, it's more like you feel like you could get off but you just don't for a while. You just feel more powerful in a sense. I still tan when I'm on it, but this stuff makes it a lot easier and faster plus prevents burning to a great extent. I'm mostly Irish so I can tan but it takes a long time and I'll end up burning if I push it too hard, too. I'm pretty dark, not TOO dark on it this yr. last yr. I went a little far and was a little too dark. I was experimenting more then while now I pretty much know what works best for me.
> 
> On the ethnic thing, med doesn't mean dark necessarily. There are dark Greeks, Italians, etc and there are light ones too. There are blond and redhead Italians but most have darker hair. The ones in my mom's side don't look very Italian, but that fam is from a place about parallel to Rome. They have dark hair and eyes, light, non olive skin.
> 
> But as far as embracing the invader/slave side of things it's good to be proud of the Arab, dem, whatever else ya got in the woodpile. After all, Arabs invented algebra and dems are pretty fast and tend to be jacked (just ask Al Campanis).


 
And the Jews built the pyramids. So We all have things to be proud of, i suppose


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 10, 2010)

Irish-Indian...I'm fuct with the tanning.  I can sure pass for a lobster though.

I've been down that road with the tanning bed and all.  All I do is get deep

red.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> And the Jews built the pyramids. So We all have things to be proud of, i suppose



If only I were a Jew that would make sense.  Maybe a whiskey or literature joke?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> Irish-Indian...I'm fuct with the tanning.  I can sure pass for a lobster though.
> 
> I've been down that road with the tanning bed and all.  All I do is get deep
> 
> red.



You'd like M2 then.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

I am multi-racial.  Light skin, but tan really easy.  I prefer the spray tan at the salon.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

Doesn't that rub off or even run?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Doesn't that rub off or even run?


 
There is an additional spray they can put on to keep it longer.  No it doesn't run, but it does need to be rubbed into the skin in some areas or it looks spotty.  I used it the same day of a photo shoot and it turned out pretty nice.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I am multi-racial. Light skin, but tan really easy. I prefer the spray tan at the salon.


 
Youd prefer a spray on tan that last a day at the most, compaired to an inject that would not only make you more natural tan, but also make you a nympho. And you like in the back door.. Hmmmm


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> DD, it's more like you feel like you could get off but you just don't for a while. You just feel more powerful in a sense. I still tan when I'm on it, but this stuff makes it a lot easier and faster plus prevents burning to a great extent. I'm mostly Irish so I can tan but it takes a long time and I'll end up burning if I push it too hard, too. I'm pretty dark, not TOO dark on it this yr. last yr. I went a little far and was a little too dark. I was experimenting more then while now I pretty much know what works best for me.
> 
> On the ethnic thing, med doesn't mean dark necessarily. There are dark Greeks, Italians, etc and there are light ones too. There are blond and redhead Italians but most have darker hair. The ones in my mom's side don't look very Italian, but that fam is from a place about parallel to Rome. They have dark hair and eyes, light, non olive skin.
> 
> But as far as embracing the invader/slave side of things it's good to be proud of the Arab, dem, whatever else ya got in the woodpile. After all, Arabs invented algebra and dems are pretty fast and tend to be jacked (just ask Al Campanis).


 
Thats the whole problem though brosef.. Unless im doing a girl cowboy style and going to fucking town(which by my experience alot of girls dont like) I can go forever natural. Besides doggy style, which does it everytime... Now im all about bigger loads, but I just couldnt imagine something making me last longer.. Ive actually had to fake cum on some girls because it just wasnt happening and the girl was waiting on me to get off for whatever reason.. Which fucking blows because at that point Im like fuck it, then the girl is doing whatever shes doing because im supposedly nutting.. So after its over I get rid of the condom real quick and go to bed.. Maybe I need to see a doctor..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

M-II never did fkall in the wood department for me . . that's where Gears steps in . . and maybe Vit C. 

 . . JFC I go mad for mixed blood chicks . . I AP'd this Thai-slash-Indian chick once . . and this Cuban broad with dark skin and Green eyes . .  as a rule of thumb I wont pay for hookers, but sometimes there are some chicks I just need to have.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Youd prefer a spray on tan that last a day at the most, compaired to an inject that would not only make you more natural tan, but also make you a nympho. And you like in the back door.. Hmmmm


 I will say this to you once, Dayday.  I am a complete bitch and will spank you in a very bad way.  You will not enjoy it, so whatchyoself


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> If only I were a Jew that would make sense. Maybe a whiskey or literature joke?


 

My jew comment was as relevant as your "dem" reference. Sicilians have as much sub saharan mtDNA as brits do. 

And stop lying, youre not irish. Well, you do have the beer gut. So its plausible.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I am multi-racial. Light skin, but tan really easy. I prefer the spray tan at the salon.


 
Good choice.  Next time you're out this way, gimme a shout and I'll be happy to spray you up!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 10, 2010)

BTW, dayday likes it in the backdoor also.  That's why he's only been with one chick @ 26. LMAO!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> M-II never did fkall in the wood department for me . . that's where Gears steps in . . and maybe Vit C.
> 
> . . JFC I go mad for mixed blood chicks . . I AP'd this Thai-slash-Indian chick once . . and this Cuban broad with dark skin and Green eyes . . as a rule of thumb I wont pay for hookers, but sometimes there are some chicks I just need to have.


 
My best girlfriend is Cuban-American Indian-White.  Fucking gorgeous bitch and fun as hell.  She has a wicked humor and great style.  Men love her.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> M-II never did fkall in the wood department for me . . that's where Gears steps in . . and maybe Vit C.
> 
> . . JFC I go mad for mixed blood chicks . . I AP'd this Thai-slash-Indian chick once . . and this Cuban broad with dark skin and Green eyes . . as a rule of thumb I wont pay for hookers, but sometimes there are some chicks I just need to have.


 
You need to take a vacation in Thailand then my friend... You can get broads that are fucking hot at gogo bars for 30 bucks for a short term(which is 3-4 hours) or you can rent her for the night which is around 80-100 bucks.. And bitch will clean your hotel room or apartment after she does the deed... And everyone talks about the ladyboys in Thailand, gotta watch out for em, but they will never have them at a bar with girls in Thailand.







Yess..that is a guy with a fucking dick. Just dont pick up girls thats freelance in Thailand.. But want a life changing experience? Go to Thailand.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> BTW, dayday likes it in the backdoor also. That's why he's only been with one chick @ 26. LMAO!


 
Im 22 and have been with 8 girls in my life.. But I do like getting my salad tossed by a chick, does that make me gay?

And your how old? And you have what nudes to post of chicks you been with? Lets see a nude of the chink you married dude, cmon. You know chinks dont check bodybuilding forums.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 10, 2010)

JFC Capt.  IDK where you find these hookers.  I might be moar into paying for it if summa them were worth it.  In China, Mex, and USA.  I've never found anything exotic enough to justify paying for AP.  Not that it stopped me from doing it.... just an observation.  But werd, if it was a hot looking exotic broad, it might be worth it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

I lived in Thailand for 6 months . . long enough to pick up some conversational lingo . . and to know who was a lady boy and who wasn't. The meth there is called Yaabaa . . golden triangle made shit 

Roids . . go to cuba my friend . . there are plenty of Yankies there. Fly to cancun, then catch a connecting flight to Havana. They don't stamp your passport 

I did my first Cinco de Mayo in NYC, meet these crazy mexicans . . damn hot ass chicks too.


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> You need to take a vacation in Thailand then my friend... You can get broads that are fucking hot at gogo bars for 30 bucks for a short term(which is 3-4 hours) or you can rent her for the night which is around 80-100 bucks.. And bitch will clean your hotel room or apartment after she does the deed... And everyone talks about the ladyboys in Thailand, gotta watch out for em, but they will never have them at a bar with girls in Thailand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was hoping she had a penis.. Thats one hot tranny... fuck man, i want some hot tranny ass!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 10, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Im 22 and have been with 8 girls in my life.. But I do like getting my salad tossed by a chick, does that make me gay?
> 
> And your how old? And you have what nudes to post of chicks you been with? Lets see a nude of the chink you married dude, cmon. You know chinks dont check bodybuilding forums.


 
Yes, I'm 36, an old fukker.  You're getting younger everyday knig.  I thought you were older than your ex.  Most of the chicks I've been with aren't into emailing nudes, with the exception of one.  And, that one was passed around months ago.  Once I found out she had emailed them to a dozen other guys, I didn't feel too bad about it.  

Anyhoo, just show one pic of you in the same room with the toilet chick and we'll buy it.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I will say this to you once, Dayday. I am a complete bitch and will spank you in a very bad way. You will not enjoy it, so whatchyoself


 
Sweetheart I have been with a couple bitches that were alot worse than you, in anyway... Now about spanking me... It would def depend on what actual way you are talking about... But I welcome the challenge.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 10, 2010)

dayday's getting Saney all worked up over trannies.  So how many of you blokes would pound that chick's ass, even if she were a tranny?  Be honest!


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2010)

dayday, why can't you just provide what the CT'ers ask for?? Just provide the material to shut us up..






Oh wait, you can't.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 10, 2010)

Ain't gonna happen.  dayday's not gonna have any AP stories.  He's only been with one chick and lies about his age at 26.  You gotta cut him some slack.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yes, I'm 36, an old fukker. You're getting younger everyday knig. I thought you were older than your ex. Most of the chicks I've been with aren't into emailing nudes, with the exception of one. And, that one was passed around months ago. Once I found out she had emailed them to a dozen other guys, I didn't feel too bad about it.
> 
> Anyhoo, just show one pic of you in the same room with the toilet chick and we'll buy it.


 

Dude I understand that, and I dont get them txted alot, and when I do girl will check my phone so I have to delete them unless I feel like explaining why I have a nude of her on my phone and she deleted hers.. But I do have some nudes, and Im prob not gonna post them here.. But here you go.. Pic of me with said chick that I fucked(not the one I posted on the toilet with chick i did fuck).. But you should get the picture..







So please dont say I faked the pics anymore.. On a different note.. How do you guys feel about fucking "fatter" girls.. I have about 3 that I find hot from the neck up.. But Ive just never went there and done that.. And I know pussy is pussy, but it's still a mental thing...


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Ain't gonna happen. dayday's not gonna have any AP stories. He's only been with one chick and lies about his age at 26. You gotta cut him some slack.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been with a decent amount of dems or dem mixes, about 7 or so.  One white girl w/ some mex in her and one Asian from Guam.  Mostly whites.

As far as not being Irish, my mom and dad are each half so that puts me at half, with one of the most Irish last names you can get.  

DD, the super long lasting thing was at over 7 mgs, which is almost 3/4 of a vial.  that gets expensive.  At 2.5 mg you'll last longer than normal but when you get off it's WAY moar intense.  Try it and you'll know what I mean. Capt, what dose were you running?  my theory is it took forever to get to you, unfrozen/unrefrigerated.  Mine gets to me in just a few days and I stick it right in the freezer so I think you may have an issue w/ yours staying stable.  Hard to say for sure though.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

Do I really look 26?? Jesus.. You do realize my name is dayday87 right..? Haha im about to be 23..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

we talking about M2? 10mg with 1ml . . generally 5mg preloaded over a week, then 1mg every week maintenence I think.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

No way in hell would I assfuck a damn ladyboy.  Don't care how fem the face is.  That's straight up gay.  I'd rather fuck a fat real chick than a pretty male.  Call me crazy.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> we talking about M2? 10mg with 1ml . . generally 5mg preloaded over a week, then 1mg every week maintenence I think.



That's standard protocol but try a dose of 2 or 3 mg. to see what it does.  Unless your shit is stale from the shipping, that should do the trick.  Now Sten's requires 2 mg plus for me where 1 or 1.25 from other places does it.  We know from everyone's experience that Sten products tend to require a bit more than other brands, so I'd def. try that the doses I mentioned.


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Do I really look 26?? Jesus.. You do realize my name is dayday87 right..? Haha im about to be 23..


 

its your receding hairline. shit i thought u were pushing 30 bro.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 10, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Dude I understand that, and I dont get them txted alot, and when I do girl will check my phone so I have to delete them unless I feel like explaining why I have a nude of her on my phone and she deleted hers.. But I do have some nudes, and Im prob not gonna post them here.. But here you go.. Pic of me with said chick that I fucked(not the one I posted on the toilet with chick i did fuck).. But you should get the picture..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cool knig.  Not a bad skoar.  I hope you took it to the next level from there.  BTW, fat chicks can be a lot of fun.  I was with one about 6 months ago.  She was cute from the neck up.  But, the snatch felt just as good.  So if you have a couple on the radar screen, get'er done.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I've been with a decent amount of dems or dem mixes, about 7 or so. One white girl w/ some mex in her and one Asian from Guam. Mostly whites.
> 
> As far as not being Irish, my mom and dad are each half so that puts me at half, with one of the most Irish last names you can get.
> 
> DD, the super long lasting thing was at over 7 mgs, which is almost 3/4 of a vial. that gets expensive. At 2.5 mg you'll last longer than normal but when you get off it's WAY moar intense. Try it and you'll know what I mean. Capt, what dose were you running? my theory is it took forever to get to you, unfrozen/unrefrigerated. Mine gets to me in just a few days and I stick it right in the freezer so I think you may have an issue w/ yours staying stable. Hard to say for sure though.


 
Okay, but I would only be getting it for the tanned effect, as you can see, Id love to be more tanned.. But I dont want it negatively effecting me in a sexual way.. I mean if it make me last longer but I CAN go anytime I want and it be better than great, but if it takes more to get to that point not so much.. What would you recomend just to be more tanned? And if it helped me more on the load then great. And it is sub-q also isnt it? Ive never done that, and wouldnt know how.. Which scares me.. Kinda like test-p scared me leaving a welt 3 inches wide on my ass for 3 days.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> its your receding hairline. shit i thought u were pushing 30 bro.


 
Haha fuck you, the sad thing is I had it at 18 but still had hair..At 20 i decided to do a cycle.. Guess what happened? That receding hair line went from receding to its fucking gone.. Oh well.. I dont look like im pushing 30 you fucker


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

dude just hit up the tanning beds 2-3 times a week. youre not pastey so once you build up a base tan, the melanin will be sufficient enough to keep you from burning. you'll slowly get darker and darker naturally. it takes a couple of months.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Cool knig. Not a bad skoar. I hope you took it to the next level from there. BTW, fat chicks can be a lot of fun. I was with one about 6 months ago. She was cute from the neck up. But, the snatch felt just as good. So if you have a couple on the radar screen, get'er done.


 
Like I said I took it to the next level many times, then found a valtrex pill in my room.. Girl denied it..and I got tested and was clean.. And shes still trying to talk but shes in chat town and maybe has herpes and I'm in Gatlinburg living the life so whatev... And I have had a couple of fatties on the radar screen that are 10x cooler as people, butt ive always had that one girl that made it like nahhh.. But they are always bitches.. But what scares me is I AP a fat girl then I like it....


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

30 isnt old. these fuckers here are like 50 some of em. buncha old fucking perverted LHJO masters, the lot of em


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> dude just hit up the tanning beds 2-3 times a week. youre not pastey so once you build up a base tan, the melanin will be sufficient enough to keep you from burning. you'll slowly get darker and darker naturally. it takes a couple of months.


 
You talking to me I suppose? I hate tanning beds though man.. I mean I want a tan but I have dry skin anyways, and a tanning bed makes it 5x worse.. Thats why I thought about M2, but if I still have to go to a tanning bed for months just to be tan with M2, it isnt worth it. I wanna be mexican looking but seriously dont wanna hit up a tanning bed 2-3 times a week plus injecting sub-q to get it....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Okay, but I would only be getting it for the tanned effect, as you can see, Id love to be more tanned.. But I dont want it negatively effecting me in a sexual way.. I mean if it make me last longer but I CAN go anytime I want and it be better than great, but if it takes more to get to that point not so much.. What would you recomend just to be more tanned? And if it helped me more on the load then great. And it is sub-q also isnt it? Ive never done that, and wouldnt know how.. Which scares me.. Kinda like test-p scared me leaving a welt 3 inches wide on my ass for 3 days.



The sexual part is ALL positive...trust me.  Standard for tanning is anywhere from .25 to 1 mg per day subq (you barely even feel it w/ the 25 g pins I usually use.  23 can sometimes hurt a little more but not bad at all.  You won't get any kind of welts or anything.  Only sides are redness and flushing for maybe an hr in the face.  You can get fairly bad nasal congestion/nose running but that subsides too.  Sides are very similar to any pde-5 inhibitor.

Best to pin on a full stomach if you do a 1 mg dose or moar as some ppl get nauseated on an empty stomach.  I started with .25 but ended up doing .5 mg per day.  it gets you tanned faster which is nice because you go thru a ton of pins doing it every day.  Some guys do a mg a day but that gets pricey and you tan too fast so ppl think you're faking it.  i prefer to get it going gradually and appear natural.

After you're as dark as you want to be, you switch to 1 mg per week.  You wanna tan several times a week during the loading and once or twice to maintain.  It's pretty easy to hold on to it once you're where you wanna be.  1 mg a week is cheap as hell...about 2 bucks a week if you get it on sale.  once you quit yo keep the tan for a month or so as it wears off.  I've been keeping a nice even tan for a good yr now and ppl compliment you on it since it automatically makes you moar desirable.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> 30 isnt old. these fuckers here are like 50 some of em. buncha old fucking perverted LHJO masters, the lot of em


 

Lol no shit I know, I been talking to most of these fags for many years... But if I look 30 at 22, what am I gonna look like at Ponys age..?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

30 isn't old.  I'm 39 and still scoar women in their early 20's, even a 19 yr old here and there.  Nothing wrong w/ mixing some bigger ones in.  I wouldn't date one but just for AP/BJ sake there's no reason you should pass if the face looks good.  What if you like it?  Then you keep doing it...lol.  

Anyway, age is in your mind mostly.  I think i look better than i did now than in my 20's, def. get moar ass.  Alphonse is still getting it done at 48.  plus there's Ric Flair.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not how old you are, it's how jerked you are . . bitches dont want to be pounded by skinny 18yr old 2minute wonders


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Sweetheart I have been with a couple bitches that were alot worse than you, in anyway... Now about spanking me... It would def depend on what actual way you are talking about... But I welcome the challenge.....


 
Lol, this has been me being good.  I chased another young buck off my usual forum.  He cried to the mod to muzzzle me after ir ripped his ass with my strap on.  So make no assumptions about this, baby.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> It's not how old you are, it's how jerked you are . . bitches dont want to be pounded by skinny 18yr old 2minute wonders


 
He's got it boys, take notes.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Alphonse is still getting it done at 48.


 
46 fucker...........quit adding years to me


Shit , it's easy if u take care of urself......I had one that was 21 like 2 years ago.......2 this year that are 28 and 29.......and an old Gilf like Roid's Gilf at like 53

Most chicks peg me for 32.......My neighbor chick thought I was 28.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> 30 isn't old. I'm 39 and still scoar women in their early 20's, even a 19 yr old here and there. Nothing wrong w/ mixing some bigger ones in. I wouldn't date one but just for AP/BJ sake there's no reason you should pass if the face looks good. What if you like it? Then you keep doing it...lol.
> 
> Anyway, age is in your mind mostly. I think i look better than i did now than in my 20's, def. get moar ass. Alphonse is still getting it done at 48. plus there's Ric Flair.


 
Haha I know I woulda qouted your other post, but im not smart enough.. I could give many storys from my "experience" that you like to point out niagara but ill try to refrain unless I drink to many dewars and water for my own sake.. And I make fun of alphonse, hope he doesnt take it serious.. BUT anyways...

I know Id barely feel .50mg or 1mg per day, the point is getting it sub-q instead of in the muscle.. But say I did .50mg a day and tanned 3 days a week for a month.. What could I do from there to suffice the tan I wanted? I want to look like a mexican that doesnt work the field everyday(no pun intended for said mexicans who do)

Ohhh and I could write a crazy AP story for you fuckers with the CP chick.. You fuckers brought up old memorys with that.. And not in a good way haha.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, this has been me being good. I chased another young buck off my usual forum. He cried to the mod to muzzzle me after ir ripped his ass with my strap on. So make no assumptions about this, baby.


 
I never said you wouldnt make me cry with a strap on sweetheart, that isnt my forte... Now if you are interested in what a "young buck" can do to make you cry.. I'm all ears...


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Shit , it's easy if u take care of urself


 

A steady diet of merlot and vikes has anti aging properties obviously 

28 you say? dude...she was trying to flatter you. thats like when you meet a chicks mom and you say "so, is this your sister?"


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I'm 39 and still scoar women in their early 20's, even a 19 yr old here and there.


 

all pigs i bet


----------



## Tesla (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> A steady diet of merlot and vikes has anti aging properties obviously
> 
> 28 you say? dude...she was trying to flatter you. thats like when you meet a chicks mom and you say "so, is this your sister?"


 
She was 25.......and yeah maybe ur right.......but it def. made my day...

...Haven't had any Vikes since God knows when........But Merlot has a lot of Resveratrol if u drink enuff of it


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, this has been me being good. I chased another young buck off my usual forum. He cried to the mod to muzzzle me after ir ripped his ass with my strap on. So make no assumptions about this, baby.


 
Hmmm.  If you let me go backdoor first, I promise not to cry to the mods if you chase me with the strap-on.  I may run, but I wont tell.


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

@ al 

just effin with you knob stain.

p.s. bacardi and benzos have anti-catabolic properties. mildly anabolic actually.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> She was 25.......and yeah maybe ur right.......but it def. made my day...
> 
> ...Haven't had any Vikes since God knows when........But Merlot has a lot of Resveratrol if u drink enuff of it


 
 . .  so you're saying merlot is a placebo?


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> She was 25.......and yeah maybe ur right.......but it def. made my day...
> 
> ...Haven't had any Vikes since God knows when........But Merlot has a lot of Resveratrol if u drink enuff of it


 
Nigga what Merlot you drinking? Vikes have a revesertal effect period haha.. And I have talked alot of shit about you, but Ive been posting with you more years than most these fuckers.. And if your pulling 25 year olds at 46yr olds.. I only hope Im doing the same...

But Like ive also said pics will make it better.. But thats on you nigga.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hmmm. If you let me go backdoor first, I promise not to cry to the mods if you chase me with the strap-on. I may run, but I wont tell.


 
He will take it up the ass and like it.. Now thats on you who you'd like better


----------



## Tesla (Nov 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . . so you're saying merlot is a placebo?


 

Lol!!.........


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

And why do girls always ask if you have custody of your daughter or the mother?? I mean really..? How many dads have custody of their daughter?? Atleast Im getting paid child support.. So what does that say?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> And why do girls always ask if you have custody of your daughter or the mother?? I mean really..? How many dads have custody of their daughter?? Atleast Im getting paid child support.. So what does that say?


 
Im not far off taking custody of my two


----------



## Tesla (Nov 10, 2010)

This the most actividad in da CT in a long ass time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> This the most actividad in da CT in a long ass time.


 
true, and interesting LHJO material too


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> true, and interesting LHJO material too


 

daydays pic?


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Im not far off taking custody of my two


 
I could actually take custody of my daughter right now with lawyers... But I do realize it isnt best for her..and I do have a.. Lets say checkered past... Bitch moves outta state though...and it game on....


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> daydays pic?


 

I can post moar if you so desire..and it def seems that way.. Talking about my pic for no reason and everything..? Dont make me....


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> daydays pic?


 
no, the new Mexican-Indian chick with the hip tattoo


----------



## Tesla (Nov 10, 2010)

'Bout to put on my lab coat and mix up sum HCG.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have another question for you degenerate motherfuckers.. What about a girl that has a fine ass body, but has a face youd rather hit with a shovel? I mean I could put a bag over her head and go to town, but that isnt an option. The only option is invite her to the cabin and get drunk off my ass and go to town.. But her face reminds me of...like a scat film and a girl shit all over a blank wall.. And her body is like... jennifer aniston.. Its like WTF, lemme replace your face real quick.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not the type to nail pigs.  i posted the pics of my milf some time ago and everyone agreed she had a hot body, esp for 42.  As for others that you haven't seen, you can ask Celly if what I sent in my offer was piggish.  

Not saying I don't hit a bigger one here and there just for the hell of it but it's not my usual style.  

Dayday, the 1 mg/week maintains it fine once you get as dark as you want.  Nowadays I maintain on 1 mg. a week plaus 10 mins once a week in a stand up bed, some weeks an additional 5 or 10 mins in a lay down bed.  That's maintained a nice tone for quite a few months now.  That's 10 weeks per 20-30 buck vial.  Can't really beat that.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I'm not the type to nail pigs. i posted the pics of my milf some time ago and everyone agreed she had a hot body, esp for 42. As for others that you haven't seen, you can ask Celly if what I sent in my offer was piggish.
> 
> Not saying I don't hit a bigger one here and there just for the hell of it but it's not my usual style.
> 
> Dayday, the 1 mg/week maintains it fine once you get as dark as you want. Nowadays I maintain on 1 mg. a week plaus 10 mins once a week in a stand up bed, some weeks an additional 5 or 10 mins in a lay down bed. That's maintained a nice tone for quite a few months now. That's 10 weeks per 20-30 buck vial. Can't really beat that.


 
Im gonna order some and see how it goes.. But Im going to see if fat bitch shows up. So Ill talk to you nigs later, Glad I supported some entertainment and you fuckers did too. Keep it going, thats what the CT's all about.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> I never said you wouldnt make me cry with a strap on sweetheart, that isnt my forte... Now if you are interested in what a "young buck" can do to make you cry.. I'm all ears...


 
Don't be a poosie, bend over and grab ur ankles.  I'll go slow...

at first.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> true, and interesting LHJO material too


 
By the fucking way, I was the cause of all this, fuckers . What is LEGENDERKILLER85 doing...? Haha had to slip that shit in, but no seriously .


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hmmm. If you let me go backdoor first, I promise not to cry to the mods if you chase me with the strap-on. I may run, but I wont tell.


 

LO-fuggin-L

Gears, you just might get on my good side.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Don't be a poosie, bend over and grab ur ankles. I'll go slow...
> 
> at first.


 
Thats all GearsMcGilf baby, like I said, that isnt my forte... Have a good time... Pleny of girls like you coming around all the time, next time I wont get one that wants to fuck me in the ass to get off, .


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> no, the new Mexican-Indian chick with the hip tattoo


 
LOL, are you talking about me?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> LOL, are you talking about me?



Yup!  She goes by Cellar Patel on FB.  She's got an Indian last name.  Real first name is a secret.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> LOL, are you talking about me?


 
werd . .  I would woo your hips into submission


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Thats all GearsMcGilf baby, like I said, that isnt my forte... Have a good time... Pleny of girls like you coming around all the time, next time I wont get one that wants to fuck me in the ass to get off, .


 

LOLz.

Girls like me.  

That is what you get, sweetie, girls because they don't know any better.  I am woman and you are too young and way too soft to play with me.  I go for the alpha, baby.  The very dominant male. 

AND. U. ARE. NOT. IT.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> werd . . I would woo your hips into submission


 

LOL


----------



## Tesla (Nov 10, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I'm not the type to nail pigs. i posted the pics of my milf some time ago and everyone agreed she had a hot body, esp for 42. As for others that you haven't seen, you can ask Celly if what I sent in my offer was piggish.
> 
> Not saying I don't hit a bigger one here and there just for the hell of it but it's not my usual style.
> 
> Dayday, the 1 mg/week maintains it fine once you get as dark as you want. Nowadays I maintain on 1 mg. a week plaus 10 mins once a week in a stand up bed, some weeks an additional 5 or 10 mins in a lay down bed. That's maintained a nice tone for quite a few months now. That's 10 weeks per 20-30 buck vial. Can't really beat that.


 
I saw nothing piggish.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 10, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> YouTube Video


 
lol, good stuff


----------



## SFW (Nov 11, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> no, the new Mexican-Indian chick with the hip tattoo


 

pakistani/tibetan hybrid...and 1/6th cherokee


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Just found out that my Ex Katherine had an Abortion while she was with me behind my back LOL
> 
> and a secret boyfriend on the side, and 5 other fuck buddies i never knew about... holy shit am I sucker or what?


 
It wasn't mine!!

They're all skanks!!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

Great morning so far. GF woke me up with a hummer around 530am. 

Nice actividad in here last night. I thought Al was 24.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

a hummer that started while you were sleeping?


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah kinda. Half asleep. Have gotten one everyday since last Thursday. Hope she's done bleeding tomorrow night. I can't wait to AP that waxed beav.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

never had a wake-up hummer ..  on the to-do list


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

Saney will make that happen for you.. 

He likes to chupie in the morning.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

awesome . . GYCH


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

Or send cellardoor some combover pics and she'll be yours!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Or send cellardoor some combover pics and she'll be yours!


 
 . . there was this asian dude at AM called CellarDoor, had a hotarse avi too


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

Cellardoor is similar to backdoor. I'm sure it's some fag.


----------



## SFW (Nov 11, 2010)

^ i was thinking the same thing dude and made the same connection with the names.

of course josh will swear on a stack of torahs to the contrary.

moar pics or gtfo!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

apparently swearing on shit-stained torahs stolen off homeless Jews doesn't carry the same weight


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

Jewsh actually thinks he's gonna get laid by this one. 

I'm sure this guy is hammering his pole to those combover pics.


----------



## SFW (Nov 11, 2010)

lol word. 

Yeah josh, shes on priceline right now booking a flight. 

he probably takes his CL GB dates out to dinner and offers to felch loads.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

e-pickups on the CT . .  nearly as funny as e-beatdowns


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

"I can't betray "her" trust. We had an e-pact!"


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 11, 2010)

LOLz.  There is no Cellar Patel on FB.  I check'd already.  Yeah, Josh is covering for a ghey dude.  Cellar is prolly a tranny and apparently both Josh & Saney are into trannies.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

Jewsh would fuck anything that moves as long as he can bukkake it up and lick it up afterwards and put some on his combover so the wind won't blow it up...


----------



## Tesla (Nov 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Yeah kinda. Half asleep.


 
Morning hummers are the best

Back in March when my Test E cycle kicked in and I was all "C"'ed up my Ex fucked me while I was sleeping.......Passed out from too much Sailor Jerry, but apparenly had full wood and she said she just sat on it and rode it gently til she got off while I was 3 sheets to the wind......wtf?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 11, 2010)

Chicks dig jealousy.  FYI I have plenty of opptunidads right here in town to keep me plenty busy.  Not to mention a live in gf.  Moarning bj's do rock.  Happy Vets Day to anyone that's served.  I think Dark Geared is a military man.  "SA-LUTE!" (Hee-Ha style!)


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Morning hummers are the best
> 
> Back in March when my Test E cycle kicked in and I was all "C"'ed up my Ex fucked me while I was sleeping.......Passed out from too much Sailor Jerry, but apparenly had full wood and she said she just sat on it and rode it gently til she got off while I was 3 sheets to the wind......wtf?


 
That's rape.  You shoulda called the cops and had her throwed in the slammer.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

She probably Fked him up the ass with a dildo. He would not have known the difference.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 11, 2010)

@ Roids 

Werd!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I had a "Real C" going on that weekend.........She's gonna be here this weekend.......I'll have to keep one eye opened


@ Willy


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

Shame I can't tell anymore cool stuff on here.. I keep getting raped by the mystery man...


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

So much for bros before hoes....


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

for real

I got so much to say, but someone keeps taking everything from the CT and posting it to her. lol

Guess i'll be quiet for a while


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

It's a shame when the man code is broken.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 11, 2010)

Someone from the CT is posting things said here to her FB?  WTF???  How many ppl are even on her friends list to be able to do that?  Can't be too many ppl w/ the ability and you should be able to see who it is.  Why not confront them already?  Can't put up w/ that kind of shit.


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

idk.. someone is taking all the trash i've ever posted on here and is sending it to her facebook.. so its totally fucked..

IDK whos doing it.. The Potential asshole is either (and sorry), The Capt'n, PonyShow, Mr. Fantastico, Sprayherup, or GearsMcGilf


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> for real
> 
> I got so much to say, but someone keeps taking everything from the CT and posting it to her. lol
> 
> Guess i'll be quiet for a while


 
It's not me Bro... I still don't know WTF John is FFS!


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> idk.. someone is taking all the trash i've ever posted on here and is sending it to her facebook.. so its totally fucked..
> 
> IDK whos doing it.. The Potential asshole is either (and sorry), The Capt'n, PonyShow, Mr. Fantastico, Sprayherup, or GearsMcGilf


 
I can assure you it's not me. I've got plenty of better things to do with my time.


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't think it's you.. I have a good idea who already


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> idk.. someone is taking all the trash i've ever posted on here and is sending it to her facebook.. so its totally fucked..
> 
> IDK whos doing it.. The Potential asshole is either (and sorry), The Capt'n, PonyShow, Mr. Fantastico, Sprayherup, or GearsMcGilf



Well which ever one it is, is a fucking cunt. The shit said here stays here. Your fucking with a mans life and people get hurt for that shit.


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

Yea. it's all good. No real damage done.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Well which ever one it is, is a fucking cunt. The shit said here stays here. Your fucking with a mans life and people get hurt for that shit.


 
Word. Punishment should be being trapped in an elevator with Josh for 12 hours listening to his Ebay and supplement stories.


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

What would you get if you crossed Josh with Adam's wife?


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh shit!!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> The Potential asshole is either (and sorry), The Capt'n, PonyShow, Mr. Fantastico, Sprayherup, or GearsMcGilf


 
I don't even know wtf you're talking about with this whole FB scandal.......why is my name even on here??


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 11, 2010)

You talk shit on me when I'm the only one who definitely didnt fuck you over.  Interesting way of allowing friends to fuck you over and safely chanelling your frustration toward me.  Whoever did do it is laughing about how you failed to call them out.  Sad really.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Word. Punishment should be being trapped in an elevator with Josh for 12 hours listening to his Ebay and supplement stories.



That would be getting off easy   IMO


----------



## Tesla (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> What would you get if you crossed Josh with Adam's wife?


 

Josh combs his lettuce "straight back".........remember...he already told us this ..... that being said.... I'm


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You talk shit on me when I'm the only one who definitely didnt fuck you over.  Interesting way of allowing friends to fuck you over and safely chanelling your frustration toward me.  Whoever did do it is laughing about how you failed to call them out.  Sad really.



I'm only kidding bro. only trying to get my mind off this whole fucking FB issue.

Besides that Drama, Da Tren Santa is coming to visit me early this year


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You talk shit on me when I'm the only one who definitely didnt fuck you over. Interesting way of allowing friends to fuck you over and safely chanelling your frustration toward me. Whoever did do it is laughing about how you failed to call them out. Sad really.


 
Calm down! JFC. You sound like your coupons expired. I don't think he's blaming you for this.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 11, 2010)

Well the bottom line is Cell and Kathy aren't the only ones in here without a set of balls.  Sounds like we have a bitch in our midst betraying everyone's trust.  You need to make the ex tell you who it is so they can be exposed for what they are.  I don't often go to bat for Saney but yeah...someone is a bitch.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Well the bottom line is Cell and Kathy aren't the only ones in here without a set of balls. Sounds like we have a bitch in our midst betraying everyone's trust. You need to make the ex tell you who it is so they can be exposed for what they are. I don't often go to bat for Saney but yeah...someone is a bitch.


 
Ditto!!!  Get her to tell you and end the suspense.......Accusing me and other innocent CT'ers is pretty fucked IMO.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, at present nothing anyone has said in here is safe anymore.  Whoever it is probably isn't stopping with Saney as he (she) has too much time and estrogen on his (her) hands.  Who will they fuck with next?  I have my suspicions but I'll keep that to myself.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, at present nothing anyone has said in here is safe anymore. Whoever it is probably isn't stopping with Saney as he (she) has too much time and estrogen on his (her) hands. Who will they fuck with next? I have my suspicions but I'll keep that to myself.


 
Yes, yes, figure it out for us....


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, at present nothing anyone has said in here is safe anymore. Whoever it is probably isn't stopping with Saney as he (she) has too much time and estrogen on his (her) hands. Who will they fuck with next? I have my suspicions but I'll keep that to myself.


 
Wait wtf is going on? Someone in the CT thread friended Saneys ex and then showed her this post? Wow.... Thats pretty fucking lame.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 11, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Wait wtf is going on? Someone in the CT thread friended Saneys ex and then showed her this post? Wow.... Thats pretty fucking lame.


 

That's what it sounds like to me......This place has turned into Days Of Our Lives......Frickin' Soap Opera up in deez parts lately


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 11, 2010)

It wasn't me.  I didn't even know her name till recently and she ain't on me FB list.  It is pretty phuct tho.  I say it's either Dick Gears or Capt.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It wasn't me. I didn't even know her name till recently and she ain't on me FB list. It is pretty phuct tho. I say it's either Dick Gears or Capt.


 
Where has richard gears been?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Chicks dig jealousy. FYI I have plenty of opptunidads right here in town to keep me plenty busy. Not to mention a live in gf. Moarning bj's do rock. Happy Vets Day to anyone that's served. I think Dark Geared is a military man. "SA-LUTE!" (Hee-Ha style!)


 Yep i thank me for my service of killing the bad guys..on a side note .there is a lot of place giving free dinner out there if u ever served.
even in the sea scouts saney


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> Yep i thank me for my service of killing the bad guys..on a side note .there is a lot of place giving free dinner out there if u ever served.
> even in the sea scouts saney



Hope Roids served cuz Golden Corral is participating.  So is Applebee's, etc.  That's where I'd be goin'.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Hope Roids served cuz Golden Corral is participating. So is Applebee's, etc. That's where I'd be goin'.


 golden holds their's on monday of next week for sum reason..still free grub


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't think its Pony, he's my Uncle and Family sticks together..

the Capt'n fucked with my last ex before, so thats why it "could" be him. not saying it is.. and It also could be Fantastico because him and the g/f got into it on FB.. those are potentially the ass's

And on FB, someone from the CT is creating fake FB accounts to send her messages of CT material of what I and others say about her.. its pretty low for someone to brake the Man law like that, but not everyone is up to par with society or it's rules

Now on that thought, I'm going to give my Masteron E powder to Josh for some BetaOxyAlanine, I heard it gets you JERKED!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 11, 2010)

the Bro code is broken up in this mug


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It wasn't me. I didn't even know her name till recently and she ain't on me FB list. It is pretty phuct tho. I say it's either Dick Gears or Capt.


 
jfc I been on holiday, Im guilty of APg a Saney ex-GF look-a-like that's it!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

Why dont you just say she is a lame, bucket-fannied, scat-eating, chasing parked-cars Pig-Dog, not worthy of picking the lice outta your pubes? 

Let some cunt FB it to her. She's a Ex for christ's sake.

I would personally force my Ex to eat my scat until she choked to death on it, while her BF and parents watched. Fuck Ex's.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 11, 2010)

Pussy is like drugs. The minute it starts controlling you is the minute you have to cut it off. Ya bunch of poop stabbing non bigs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

NotBigs???  Mr 5-8 170lbs 24%bf


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 11, 2010)

But I'm really trying Ma


----------



## Tesla (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I don't think its Pony, he's my Uncle and Family sticks together..


 
I dig u cuz ur my Neph.......but why the fuck would I have any interest in this whole frickin' thing.......I don't even know who ur EX is for Christ's sake......Now if u woulda sent me Canola oil that'd be a different story.


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I dig u cuz ur my Neph.......but why the fuck would I have any interest in this whole frickin' thing.......I don't even know who ur EX is for Christ's sake......Now if u woulda sent me Canola oil that'd be a different story.



Ha, i'd never do that to my Uncle.. Canola oil huh??? Hmmm


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 11, 2010)

Jeeeeesus! 

I thought this place was all about the bromance.  What happened?

On a lighter note got my nails done today and bought a new jacket.


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Jeeeeesus!
> 
> I thought this place was all about the bromance.  What happened?
> 
> On a lighter note got my nails done today and bought a new jacket.



Can I have AP?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Can I have AP?



Post a pic.


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

dont be fooled. this place is full of AIDs-infested monkeys


----------



## Tesla (Nov 11, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> dont be fooled. this place is full of AIDs-infested monkeys


 








Gear-infested as well


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Post a pic.



Can I have AP Now??


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't see the pic.


I not really interested in AP with any dudes here.  Haven't seen a pic yet that "moves" me, so to speak and all u boys pout when u don't get ur way.


Did u ever think the way for me to post pics is to be nice?  Holy shit what a concept!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 11, 2010)

cellardoor said:


> i can't see the pic.
> 
> 
> I not really interested in ap with any dudes here. Haven't seen a pic yet that "moves" me


 

ouch!!!


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

So you made me post a Pic for nothing?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> So you made me post a Pic for nothing?



If I can't see it then u r back in the friend zone.  Sorry.


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

give me your email.. i hope that works right?


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 11, 2010)

cellardoor


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> give me your email.. i hope that works right?



Which leads you to the fb page....sneaky...lol.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Which leads you to the fb page....sneaky...lol.



Lol, notice my lack of response.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 11, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> cellardoor



I kno, baby. A lot of guys do that when they see my pics which is why I don't post them often.


----------



## SFW (Nov 11, 2010)

saney, you are one stupid motherfucker.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 11, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> saney, you are one stupid motherfucker.



I think he's kinda cute.


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> saney, you are one stupid motherfucker.



I'm stupid.. fine..

i still love u


----------



## Tesla (Nov 11, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I think he's kinda cute.


 
That's my Nephew......of course he's cute.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> That's my Nephew......of course he's cute.


 
Is he really?


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Is he really?



Umm, yea.. But its cool

I don't want your facebook, but you did say you couldn't view the pic..

so its w/e


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

Instead of the pic, i'm 6'3, 220lbs. mostly blubbed, very weak. I inject hormones, and i don't workout.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Instead of the pic, i'm 6'3, 220lbs. mostly blubbed, very weak. I inject hormones, and i don't workout.


 
That wasn't ment for me at all, was it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

JFC will some of you up your Adex already???


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> That wasn't ment for me at all, was it?



yes it was


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> yes it was


 
I'm 5'4", 119lb, D cup in the boobage, size 2 in the jeans, and wear high heels every where but the gym.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 11, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm 5'4", 119lb, D cup in the boobage, size 2 in the jeans, and wear high heels every where but the gym.



Enough!  We need pics!  You know you want us to see all that.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 11, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Enough! We need pics! You know you want us to see all that.


 

No!   

You guys were mean to me!  Why should I give you what you want now?  That  Fantastico guy called me ugly and the rest of you said I had a cock.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm 5'4", 119lb, D cup in the boobage, size 2 in the jeans, and wear high heels every where but the gym.


 
Im not really into midgets that much, but they're good to spin around on my cock like a ceiling fan


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

5'4 isn't too short..


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 11, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> No!
> 
> You guys were mean to me! Why should I give you what you want now? That Fantastico guy called me ugly and the rest of you said I had a cock.


 
Well do you?If so half the guys here would still smush


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> 5'4 isn't too short..


 
no it's not really. Especially in heels.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 11, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Im not really into midgets that much, but they're good to spin around on my cock like a ceiling fan


 
See....  ^^^

And I might be little but I will so kick ur ass.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> See.... ^^^
> 
> And I might be little but I will so kick ur ass.


 
You know, I would probably dig that. As long as you fucked my brains out afterwards. Imagine trying to blow a load when Im all smashed up! 

The only problem would be, could such a small girl handle my big horse cock?


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

I wonder if the Capt'n would bust a nut while getting plowed in the arse???


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I wonder if the Capt'n would bust a nut while getting plowed in the arse???


 
Ive had girls try and poke fingers in there . .  Im more likely to shit on them than blow


----------



## Tesla (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm dissapointed in the CT.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I'm dissapointed in the CT.


 
what's wrong knigg? Upset at Saney's arse-fiddling comments?


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2010)

weeks 1 - 12 650mgs Test, 300 Tren (or more)

weeks 13 - 20, 880mgs of Test, 20mgs DMZ ED!


----------



## independent (Nov 11, 2010)

I miss you guys.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> weeks 1 - 12 650mgs Test, 300 Tren (or more)
> 
> weeks 13 - 20, 880mgs of Test, 20mgs DMZ ED!



Lotta test for a second cycle.  What was your dose last time and how well did you grow on it?  Seems like a gram is where most ppl max out and you're shooting for 850 on the second cycle.  Seems like you might overwhelm your receptors and possibly sabotage future cycles.  Gonna be hard to beat 850 next time around if your receptors become used to that kind of dose.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I miss you guys.


 

Awwweee    we miss u too knigg.......


Just AP'ed like a madman for about 30 minutes then went soft.......she got off multiple times and kept begging me to cum and I couldn't handle the pressure of her pressuring me to cum and went whiskey dick.......she was happy, though........She kept telling me how big my cawk was.....It's bigger than Saney's 5-1/2 incher , but I'm no Peter North......I think the girth is what gets 'em hotter than length


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

so the 21 yr old i met on POF calls me last night like 2 in the morn. Claims shes in a shelter and needs money for a hotel. I hung up and went back to sleep


----------



## Saney (Nov 12, 2010)

mr. Fantastico said:


> so the 21 yr old i met on pof calls me last night like 2 in the morn. Claims shes in a shelter and needs money for a hotel. I hung up and went back to sleep



lmfao


----------



## Saney (Nov 12, 2010)

Blast off in just a couple weeks


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 12, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> No!
> 
> You guys were mean to me! Why should I give you what you want now? That Fantastico guy called me ugly and the rest of you said I had a cock.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Awwweee  we miss u too knigg.......
> 
> 
> Just AP'ed like a madman for about 30 minutes then went soft.......she got off multiple times and kept begging me to cum and I couldn't handle the pressure of her pressuring me to cum and went whiskey dick.......she was happy, though........She kept telling me how big my cawk was.....It's bigger than Saney's 5-1/2 incher , but I'm no Peter North......I think the girth is what gets 'em hotter than length


 
werd

I AP last night too for a long time. Destroyed it doggy but I couldn't freaking bust a nut. Damn liquid C. I'll just have more to glaze her up with tonight.


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

^ you ever fake a nut with a bitch? i have.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ^ you ever fake a nut with a bitch? i have.


 
Yeah...Talk about being pissed off.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes I have... Whisky d!ck... I could have gone with out blowin for another 2 hours, but sometimes, enough is enough.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 12, 2010)

Proviron rocks... I've been like a 17 year old since day one on the sh!t.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> werd
> 
> I AP last night too for a long time. Destroyed it doggy but I couldn't freaking bust a nut. Damn liquid C. I'll just have more to glaze her up with tonight.


 
Werd!! Liquid "C" def. makes it harder to bust......great for the chick.........sometimes I'll say fuck it and just stroke it on thier titties


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ^ you ever fake a nut with a bitch? i have.


 
I think once, wearing a condom though. I was probably drunk and wanted it to be over with. How did you fake it? Did you have some pina colada mix on hand to throw on her ass or something shit?


----------



## independent (Nov 12, 2010)

I just has some morning AP.  Im drinking a cup of coffee now and calling in sick to boot.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2010)

You can fake bust when ur inside 'em and they can't tell......just go into convulsions and moan a lot


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I think once, wearing a condom though. I was probably drunk and wanted it to be over with. How did you fake it? Did you have some pina colada mix on hand to throw on her ass or something shit?


 
lmao nah it was internal so she didnt realize. after busting like 2-3 times that night, i was on Empty. Plus her puss was about as elastic as a 10 year old sock. No kinda grip.

I grabbed her hips tighter, picked up the pace and let out an "ahhggghhhhrrggh" and dismounted.

fuck that. south park was coming on plus i was hungry.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 12, 2010)

LMAO...

I just grabbed a t-shirt and started wiping her down like I sprayed the biggest load ever. She was prolly thinkin "Wow... I didn't feel any of the massive load land on me"

You ever start getting hungry and start thinking about what you are going to get outta the fridge and what show you are gonna watch on TV?


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

> You ever start getting hungry and start thinking about what you are going to get outta the fridge and what show you are gonna watch on TV?


 
All the time. i think of retarded shit during ap. did i lock the car? wtf is that on her back? or i laugh to myself at the way her head is whipping back and forth.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd!! Liquid "C" def. makes it harder to bust......great for the chick.........sometimes I'll say fuck it and just stroke it on thier titties


 
This^^^^^


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

you's ever bust a lame nut and she shoots you one of these looks 


i remember pulling out and dribbling like 2 drops on her stomach. shit didnt even make it on her stomach, just dripped onto her inner thigh and bush. no force or volume whatsoever.

and thats after telling her how backed up i was and how bad she was gonna get sprayed down. 

then i gotta give her the "im on tren and havent used hcg" speech. which makes no sense to her because she doesnt know wtf any of that stuff is.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 12, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> LMAO...
> 
> I just grabbed a t-shirt and started wiping her down like I sprayed the biggest load ever. She was prolly thinkin "Wow... I didn't feel any of the massive load land on me"
> 
> You ever start getting hungry and start thinking about what you are going to get outta the fridge and what show you are gonna watch on TV?


 
What will also work is if you're pounding it from behind, you're getting ready to fake nut and while you do that you work up some nice spit. Pull out, do the Nick Manning "dropping loads" scream and just spit all over her ass. Then wipe with BN T-shirt.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> you's ever bust a lame nut and she shoots you one of these looks
> 
> 
> i remember pulling out and dribbling like 2 drops on her stomach. shit didnt even make it on her stomach, just dripped onto her inner thigh and bush. no force or volume whatsoever.
> ...


 
Word. That's some weird shit there. You think you're gonna cover her in goo and you shoot out a drop or two. Fuck it, it all feels the same anyway. 

Less mess to clean up.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2010)

I thought I was gonna spray it up last night til I got whiskey dick.......The 'c" held up strong for about 1/2 hour then I think the puss was getting too loosey goosey and I lost it.


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

> Less mess to clean up.


 
True. 

I bet jew collects his goo in a jar so he can keep his Dennis Franz hairstyle in place when he drops the top on the El camino.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> True.
> 
> I bet jew collects his goo in a jar so he can keep his Dennis Franz hairstyle in place when he drops the top on the El camino.


 
He said he combs it "straight back" remember......


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

> He said he combs it "straight back" remember......


 

In related news, im growing my nipple hair out to cover up my gyno. No one will ever know!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 12, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> See....  ^^^
> 
> And I might be little but I will so kick ur ass.



we know you enjoy sword fighting ....


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> we know you enjoy sword fighting ....


 

mmmhmmm.

So brandibeth = cellar door?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> In related news, im growing my nipple hair out to cover up my gyno. No one will ever know!


 
A "Nipple Combover" in the works....


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

word. fuck letro! Why bother with SERMS when you can just rock a nip combover.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> mmmhmmm.
> 
> So brandibeth = cellar door?



 brandibeth = cellar door= ThisIsNotTheDEA= italian/puerto rican hybrid? 

or

brandibeth = cellar door= ThisIsNotTheDEA= Puertorican/haitian coffe zipping hybrid


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

ThisIsnotThedea doesnt condone faggotry nor does he condone peruvian/honduran/cuban hybrids hiding out in lima and banging BBW latinas.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 12, 2010)

Methinks CellarDoor = saney's woman.  Looks like she may need a little harassment on FB.  But, as of late, only the capt and I have been doing it.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> word. fuck letro! Why bother with SERMS when you can just rock a nip combover.


 
What kinda gel or hair spray are you gonna use to keep the nips covered up when it's windy?.......I would rock AquaNet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......My Grandma used to rock that cement.


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> What kinda gel or hair spray are you gonna use to keep the nips covered up when it's windy?.......I would rock AquaNet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

i have a stash can that looks just like that. The bottom screws out and i hide my pills/gears when im mobile. 

Maybe i shouldnt of told on myself.


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Methinks CellarDoor = saney's woman. Looks like she may need a little harassment on FB. But, as of late, only the capt and I have been doing it.


 
You know what, fuck Gi. 

She doesnt know a LOT. i think michael angelo should fwd her those pics of saney fucking that chick in the ass. its funny because she prob gave him a beeej that night, unknowingly tasting the fecal material of said skank and wondering to herself why he tasted so funny.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 12, 2010)

She prolly just closes her eyes and fantasizes that it's a bratwurst.


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

LMFAO. 

uhoh...saney is gonna blame me again 

what gets me is why he even cares? i mean, its an ex. and a biggun at that. why the concern over it? 

I can just picture her snorting and mouth breathing into the phone, yelling at him while he repeatedly states how sorry he is.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 12, 2010)

Werd!  She seems like she hasn't quite given up on him.  Now she's attacking me for my comments on his FB.  Alls I did was congratul8 him on being single multiple times.  Someone needs to e-mail her that pic saney posted over at Bnut of some  chick giving him a hummer and say it was from like last week.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 12, 2010)

Never had these small load problems myself.  Pretty much always been a Load Warrior.


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Never had these small load problems myself. Pretty much always been a Load Warrior.


 

thats because 3-4 wk cycles of 4ad arent very supressive. wait til you start abusing real gear for real lengths of time. that is, if you havent ebayed that vial already.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> thats because 3-4 wk cycles of 4ad arent very supressive. wait til you start abusing real gear for real lengths of time. that is, if you havent ebayed that vial already.



4AD is pretty suppressive as it's active on its own plus converts at a pretty high rate directly to test.  Vial?  Got a lot moar than a vial...


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

4ad isnt nearly as suppressive as Tren. There is No way. 

on straight test, my loads are explosive still. im talking trt doses. I believe small doses actually stimulate sperm production somehow. i read a report, probably on gears.com or something, that low sperm count can be treated with low, intermittent doses of T.

a grain of salt might be needed with that info but personal observation leads me to believe it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> 4ad isnt nearly as suppressive as Tren. There is No way.
> 
> on straight test, my loads are explosive still. im talking trt doses. I believe small doses actually stimulate sperm production somehow. i read a report, probably on gears.com or something, that low sperm count can be treated with low, intermittent doses of T.
> 
> a grain of salt might be needed with that info but personal observation leads me to believe it.



I wouldn't compare it to tren in terms of suuppression, but to its target hormone?  Sure, to a bit lesser extent.  It still required pct, after all.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

sanka sipping sodomite!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

decaf drinking dicksucker!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> sanka sipping sodomite!




LOL

Very similar to being a tea totling turd tapper.

Also cola craving colon connoisseur.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 12, 2010)

Bunch of seltzer swilling semen swallowers in this joint!


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

> LOL
> 
> Very similar to being a tea totling turd tapper.
> 
> Also cola craving colon connoisseur.


 
word. Sitch drinks that cheapo instant shit mixed with hot tap water. prob uses non-dairy creamer and stolen McDonalds sugar packs. 

jamaican blue my assss!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ThisIsnotThedea doesnt condone faggotry nor does he condone peruvian/honduran/cuban hybrids hiding out in lima and banging BBW latinas.



so sensitive you are mmmm. 

Lima is a great hideout/playground for us banana boat cats.

Here mang, have some


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> word. Sitch drinks that cheapo instant shit mixed with hot tap water. prob uses non-dairy creamer and stolen McDonalds sugar packs.
> 
> jamaican blue my assss!


 
think what u want u broke ass knigg.. the blue is the only way or fresh grind


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 12, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> we know you enjoy sword fighting ....



Uh...I can't sword fight cause I don't have a dick.  I on occasion sport a pretty large strap on for poosies such as urself, but I am afraid I would break that toothpick u call a cawk.








Ps.      Have a nice day!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I on occasion sport a pretty large strap on for poosies such as urself, but I am afraid I would break that toothpick u call a cawk.


 

Ouch!!!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 12, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Uh...I can't sword fight cause I don't have a dick.  I on occasion sport a pretty large strap on for poosies such as urself, but I am afraid I would break that toothpick u call a cawk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make me eat my words, add me on msn messenger and lets do it.  lets get our cams out or GTFO.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 12, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Make me eat my words, add me on msn messenger and lets do it.  lets get our cams out or GTFO.



I'm on my phone and I don't hav a web cam anyway.  I'm shoppin right now


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm on my phone and I don't hav a web cam anyway.  I'm shoppin right now



For a new rubber dong?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 12, 2010)

vortrit said:


> For a new rubber dong?



No, but that reminds me, I gotta get a new vib.  ima gonna call my girl & see if wants to go tomorrow.


----------



## Saney (Nov 12, 2010)

I need to learn how to kill my ex and get away with it..

Help?


----------



## independent (Nov 12, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I need to learn how to kill my ex and get away with it..
> 
> Help?



You are single for fucks sake,  why are you worried about your ex.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> You are single for fucks sake, why are you worried about your ex.


 

Werd!!!!!! 



 I'm guilty of letting Ex's get to me as well, though.......and I'm single......Moe is right.......life's too short for that BS......especially for us gear heads


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Fuck some bitches, damn.. I do love me some Dewars 12yr with a splash of water though.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 12, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I need to learn how to kill my ex and get away with it..
> 
> Help?



I'll do it for $40 and a box of chocolate truffles.  Where he live?


----------



## Saney (Nov 12, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I'll do it for $40 and a box of chocolate truffles.  Where he live?



He lives in Florida with a PR chick who smells of Rice'n beans


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 12, 2010)

Skoared some vike syrup 2day.  Along with a coupla coldies and some purple kush, I'm feelin' pretty  

Come on saney!  Add Johnny back to your FB and let he, Nick, and me torment her FFS! If Cellar will give us her FB link, we might even add her as a friend so she can chime in!  It'll be CT gold knig!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 12, 2010)

Seriously knig she's your ex.  I can't believe you're letting your ex tell you who can be on your FB!  I don't even let the wife dictate that!  

Just sayin!


----------



## Saney (Nov 12, 2010)

Wish I could bro.. I have some issues to deal with first


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 12, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Seriously knig she's your ex. I can't believe you're letting your ex tell you who can be on your FB! I don't even let the wife dictate that!
> 
> Just sayin!


 
You are either fucking retarded, or live on Mars.. What kinda faggots talk shit to a dudes ex, when you havent met either one of them.. And you are how old again? JFC. 

 Hey post your wifes cell phone on here so we can talk about dirty rice and all the bullshit you have posted on here.. Shes your wife who you talk shit about constanstly and have cheated on multiple times, shes only asian dude! It will be pure CT gold.. GTFO.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh lord!  Where do I start.  Raggin' on dayday is like shooting fish in a barrel, only easier and more satisfying.  She is his EX you dumbass.  And she's telling him who he can and can't be friends with.  When you go to your ex's trailer park to pick up your kid for the weekend, does she tell you how to live your life?  Even though she's the only girl you've ever had sex with, surely you don't let her control your life that much.  Afterall, she is you EX!  We're trying to help a bro out FFS!  It's bros before hoes afterall knig.


----------



## Saney (Nov 12, 2010)

I talked to his wife today.. she asked me how I was doing and i replied with "When Can I see some Nudes?" 

lol

oh, it was in a txt message also... mhm i got the gooks digits LMFAO


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 12, 2010)

Nah, them digits aren't on her FB page.  Although, after what's been a happenin' recently.  She might have saved your ph# to ask grill you on my actividad.

But, you ought to add John back.  Cum on knig, bros b4 hoes!  Don't tell me you've done knocked this broad up.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 12, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Oh lord! Where do I start. Raggin' on dayday is like shooting fish in a barrel, only easier and more satisfying. She is his EX you dumbass. And she's telling him who he can and can't be friends with. When you go to your ex's trailer park to pick up your kid for the weekend, does she tell you how to live your life? Even though she's the only girl you've ever had sex with, surely you don't let her control your life that much. Afterall, she is you EX! We're trying to help a bro out FFS! It's bros before hoes afterall knig.


 
Dude are you saying internet= real life? Are you really trying to act like you know how I live or anyone I know does...? Was that really your whole arguement? Wow you must take the CT thread as srs business.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> *Dude are you saying internet= real life?* Are you really trying to act like you know how I live or anyone I know does...? Was that really your whole arguement? Wow you must take the CT thread as srs business.



The internet is not real life? You guys have been lying to me!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 12, 2010)

How dare you!  The CT isn't just the internets.  It is a way of life and I ain't sure you are worthy to be here.  But, unless you were lying, you've given us a lot of info knig.


----------



## Saney (Nov 12, 2010)

^+ 1


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 12, 2010)

Pretty buzzed right about now.  Concocted a tasty drank made with 12 oz diet creme soda, 4 oz. 360 double chocolate vodka, a splash of 99 Bananas and another splash of the choc because the banana was almost overpowering.  Tastes kinda like a chocolate banana creme dessert kind of thing.  Good shit and pretty potent.  Easy to drink so it sneaks up on you all of a sudden once you've downed most of it quick as hell.

Anyone ever seen the Teeter Hang Ups commercial on Fox News?  The inventor is this old fucker in his 70's but he's jacked as fuck.  he gets on his inversion thing and us upside down doing sit ups and shit like it's nothing...gets up and flexes and his arms are insane.  Google up the video and check him out.  Reminds me of Clarence Bass or something since he's mostly bald.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 12, 2010)

Got a potential hookup for 2morrow.  This chick I had a thang with about 16 years ago just may be g2g for 2mor.  Her sis wants me to meet up with her and "surprise" the younger sis (the one I dated/banged 16 years ago) at the pub where she works.  We'll see.  The younger sis was always a major ho back in tha day, so hopefully, now that she's in her 30s, nothing has changed.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 12, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Got a potential hookup for 2morrow.  This chick I had a thang with about 16 years ago just may be g2g for 2mor.  Her sis wants me to meet up with her and "surprise" the younger sis (the one I dated/banged 16 years ago) at the pub where she works.  We'll see.  The younger sis was always a major ho back in tha day, so hopefully, now that she's in her 30s, nothing has changed.



Might as well.  Report back w/ details.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 12, 2010)

I hope there will be some details to port back.  Her sis, who's been a friend of mine for all these years says she's a train wreck.  Apparently, she's hooked on meth.  Pretty fuck'd up.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 12, 2010)

Might wanna pass on that if she's a meth head.  Either that or do what a friend of mine did once.  Get a "rock" of laundry soap and exchange it for favors.  He said it worked for a bj from some stupid ho he knew.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 12, 2010)

Hard to say.  If she's g2g, I'll prolly hit it.  But, since her sis will be around and theyre room mates, that may be hard to do the first time around.  It might take a second get together.  That was the way she was back then.  She had to at least think that yuo wanted to date her.  But, it could be different now.


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

this nigger saney has one of my first GF's that i ever kissed on his FB lmao maybe 11-12 yrs old.

And his bitch ass wont even re-add me because Gi beats him. 

What a Gayyyy you are saney.

Please add me so i can lmfao @ all of the gi torment. I bet shes eating much more these days...what with all the added stress.

Adam, married? what the...

well you were already....are you a polygamist now? That aint legal down in bammer is it? 


Off to the gym. Post w.o p-rips and post w.o tannage will commence. Gotta get your tan in during that anabolic window for maximum bronzing effect. Otherwise the UV rays go to waste and they do nothing.


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

so who sent a friend request to my mom with the name "Cock McJunk" and used a picture of a penis wearing a top hat and holding a tiny cane?

You think that shit is funny? FUCKING ANSWER ME!


----------



## Saney (Nov 13, 2010)

Fantastico deletes and blocks me every other day... i don't think it would matter if added him or not 

He's kinda Bipolor or something.. and Gi has been up to no good lately! she called me last night and it sounded like she was in a room with 10 guys or sum10.. who knows, but i don't think they're playing patty cake


----------



## SFW (Nov 13, 2010)

lol who would fuck her? you have nothing to worry about...unless it was a room full of escaped convicts. Remember you said her snatch felt like throwing a toothpick down a plane hangar? plus you said she gave terrible head.

p.s. maybe if you didnt msg peoples wives and ask them to have sex with you, people wouldnt be messaging your ex. i told you about karma.


----------



## Saney (Nov 13, 2010)

lol Adam is to blame for all of this??? How dare he!

And I tell Adam every time i hit on his wife, guess he doesn't mind so much.. <3

and I keep doing pec injections.. they are so FUN! but it hurt last night.. burried my 1'inch... ugh

If i give the gun no ammo, nobody gets shot


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> so who sent a friend request to my mom with the name "Cock McJunk" and used a picture of a penis wearing a top hat and holding a tiny cane?
> 
> You think that shit is funny? FUCKING ANSWER ME!



This ^^^^


Is why none of u fuckers are getting my FB link.  Right. There.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 13, 2010)

Reminds me of a time when I was in a yahoo group about facials.  Some dude took the liberty of checking my yahoo connections and asking one girl if he could facial her, saying he thought he recognized her face.  I had some explaining to do to her since she wasn't in the group but suddenly knew I was...slightly awkward.

I went off on him publicly for it.  For all he knew she could've been a co worker, relative, etc.  Some things just need to stay separate to avoid the kind of drama that's plagued the cf lately.


----------



## SFW (Nov 13, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> This ^^^^
> 
> 
> Is why none of u fuckers are getting my FB link. Right. There.


 

nobody wants your FB page you homo!

Jus' sayin


----------



## Tesla (Nov 13, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Nov 13, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> nobody wants your FB page you homo!
> 
> Jus' sayin



I keep tellin' you guys, she's def all woman.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2010)

Seek immediate medical help for an erection lasting more than four hours.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> so who sent a friend request to my mom with the name "Cock McJunk" and used a picture of a penis wearing a top hat and holding a tiny cane?
> 
> You think that shit is funny? FUCKING ANSWER ME!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 13, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I keep tellin' you guys, she's def all woman.



Well, she isn't Keeper from anabolicminds.com and hasn't sent everyone here naked pics.  So, we can't just take you werd for it.  We need our own proof!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 13, 2010)

WTF is eerbody?  You guys go out and get lives or sum10? Cum on!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm the official chick checker and I approved already.  I can say she's def a female and looks good.  Not your standard female member trying to shed baby fat or get in shape for a reunion kind of case.

In other news, had a good SFchest session.  Ran into my friend that used to run kansas facials.  Ended up at a party at my next door neighbor's house.  He had smoked a shitload of chicken w/ hickory some other wood, forget which one.  Had two pieces, a ton of chicken and dumplings and a beer.  Brought home foar pieces for later.  Moar chicken!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ^ i was thinking the same thing dude and made the same connection with the names.
> 
> of course josh will swear on a stack of torahs to the contrary.
> 
> moar pics or gtfo!



Thought u didn't care? What kind of pics we talkin?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 13, 2010)

She needs to be CT certified and you don't hold the status to grant her said certification, even if you are a member of Kansas Facials!

In other news, I've had a horrible case of the hic-ups that's lasted all friggin day.  I just went outside and puked and now they're gone!  That's the first time I've ever puked and actually felt a lot better afterward.  Just thought you knigs should know about this.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, she isn't Keeper from anabolicminds.com and hasn't sent everyone here naked pics.  So, we can't just take you werd for it.  We need our own proof!



I only give nudes to Mr. Phone Sex.  Sorry.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 13, 2010)

In other news, the ole gilf/gf got back in touch w/me and says we should still see each other "casually".  I take this to mean that we can still go out here and there and AP.  I'll def be testing this out next weekend.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 13, 2010)

I had a shitty day.  But then got AP.  Yay me.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 13, 2010)

Awesome!  We need details!  So how was it?  If you give us the "stroke by stroke" you will be making CT history.  We've never had an AP story from a female!  So please help us out.  You'll automatically earn full DRSE status.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Awesome!  We need details!  So how was it?  If you give us the "stroke by stroke" you will be making CT history.  We've never had an AP story from a female!  So please help us out.  You'll automatically earn full DRSE status.


I don't believe u.


But I'll spill...

On the couch watching a movie, I was half asleep.  He decided he wanted to put his hand under my t-shirt and play with my navel piercing.  I wake purring like a kitten.  He decides to lift my top and pull my bra up.  He has his fun there, but before I know it, my jeans are off and he is going south.  Fucker made me ask for it, but I am glad I did.  When I was done he turned me over and finished from behind while giving me play and making sure I was a very happy girl.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 13, 2010)

Awesome!    But, where did he unload?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 13, 2010)

WTF is DRSE status?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 13, 2010)

Nick can tell u moar about it.  It's a highly exclusive secret society.  It's so secret that it can't be discussed out in the open.  But, being a female CTer and sharing an AP story automatically qualifies you.   There's only been one female that's been inducted into DRSE and she def earned it.  I'll let Nick know that you've been "tapped".


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Awesome!    But, where did he unload?



Lol why?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Awesome!    But, where did he unload?



In her hair.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nick can tell u moar about it.  It's a highly exclusive secret society.  It's so secret that it can't be discussed out in the open.  I'll let Nick know that you've been "tapped".



Who the fuck is Nick?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 13, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> In her hair.



No, he was pulling my hair thou.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 13, 2010)

> No, he was pulling my hair thou.


That's just a good part of any AP story hon.  lol  We're all about details round here.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's just a good part of any AP story hon.  lol  We're all about details round here.



In the poosie


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 13, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Who the fuck is Nick?



Nick is the Capt.  The ring leader of the DRSE.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 13, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> In the poosie


Sorry to be too nosey.  But, you ever been with a chick?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nick is the Capt.  The ring leader of the DRSE.



U need to PM me about this little club of urs.  With all the shit I get on here I don't exactly trust u.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 13, 2010)

Done!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sorry to be too nosey.  But, you ever been with a chick?



No, I haven't.  Had a dream about my best friend once, but never even kissed a chick IRL


----------



## Saney (Nov 13, 2010)

This girl is getting way more attention than she deserves.. No pun, just saying everyone needs to chill with this "prove you are a female" garbage.. she seems cool, if its a guy, then its a stupid ass guy getting horny messages from other men.. who really cares?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 13, 2010)

Nah, I believe she's a chick.  No need to be jealous saney.  We love your new jerked and single status.


----------



## Saney (Nov 13, 2010)

lol


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2010)

My whey protein was tested on lab rats.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 13, 2010)

vortrit said:


> My whey protein was tested on lab rats.



Is it research whey, "Not for human consumption"?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 13, 2010)

This place blows tonight.........no AP til tommorrow........Prolly AP as the Giants beat the shit outta my Cowboys........no need to watch that debacle anyway


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 13, 2010)

Gonna AP around 2 or so then watch my Steelers game at night.  Pata are goin' down.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll take the Patsies


----------



## SFW (Nov 14, 2010)

where'd pony go?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 14, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 14, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I'll take the Patsies




Not advisable.  All three analysts on Playbook AFC picked the Steelers to win that one.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 14, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> analysts


 



My Grandma...God rest her soul, could pik games better than these fucking analysts


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 14, 2010)

Sup gear guzzlin fudge packin semen sippin' starfish stabbers!  Bout to pin some 'tides and SF shoulders/abz.  

Yo, how is that melanotan or WTF is is that's supposed to help balance the tan with one's jackedness?  Does that shit look naturale or does it just turn you a funky orange colour?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 14, 2010)

This place is lame as fuck!!!!!!!!


Dallas wins,,,,,,,,


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 14, 2010)

no matter what u still my kniggs


----------



## SFW (Nov 14, 2010)

if you take a picture of your package and e-mail it to somebody, does that make it junk mail?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 14, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup gear guzzlin fudge packin semen sippin' starfish stabbers!  Bout to pin some 'tides and SF shoulders/abz.
> 
> Yo, how is that melanotan or WTF is is that's supposed to help balance the tan with one's jackedness?  Does that shit look naturale or does it just turn you a funky orange colour?



Very natural since all it does is increase the amount of melanin in your skin.  Dems have the most, northern Europeans the least.  So it allows you to get a whole lot more out of Sun exposure/tanning beds.  Makes it pretty hard to burn, too.  You'll see results even w/o actually tanning, but way better if you do.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 14, 2010)

In other news, got blown today during a party and blew what I must say was an impressive load on the girl.  Got good volume after 3 days of not nutting.  Got it ALL over the one side of her face.  She was big fun...dirty talking hotwife type.


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)

^ lol i dont get the turn on for some guys to see their beloved wife doused with a strangers man gravy. 

You ever get a guy have cold feet at the last minute or get jealous of the situation? Would be kinda awkward....

p.s. do you allow your GF or wife to catch loads? Like a Swingers thing?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Not advisable. All three analysts on Playbook AFC picked the Steelers to win that one.


 







In other news................


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

At around 7:45pm last night, I drank a cuP of


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2010)

Those new Cowboy "Hoodies" are so Gangsta.......gots to get me one.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll stick with their record over the Cowboys' whether it's this season or for Super Bowls.  Was it Meatloaf that said 6 out of 7 ain't bad?  I like their odds of getting to 7 before Dallas or SF get to 6.

Never had a guy get pissed or back out on the spot.   Did have a guy wanting me to organize a party for his wife only to cancel last min.  One dude had driven pretty far and another was a good halfway from way across town by the time I reached him.  The guy's wife had fluffed at KF shoots before and supposedly was up to do her own one.  Pissed me off.

The gf isn't really into that scene as far as doing it but likes going because it's an ego stroke when ppl ask when she's gonna do one.  She shot video for one girl at a party she was doing though.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I'll stick with their record over the Cowboys' whether it's this season or for Super Bowls. Was it Meatloaf that said 6 out of 7 ain't bad? I like their odds of getting to 7 before Dallas or SF get to 6.


 
You're so fucking serious it's ridiculous........They both have storied franchises, let's just leave it at that.......Congrats if you get 7 before we get 6.......big fucking deal......Let me just enjoy my moment. I haven't had much to cheer about this year and I thought that was a shocker.....People were talking about The Giants as Super Bowl favorites, and the lowly Cowboys gave them a beat down in thier own house


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 15, 2010)

Tesla said:


> You're so fucking serious it's ridiculous........They both have storied franchises, let's just leave it at that.......Congrats if you get 7 before we get 6.......big fucking deal......Let me just enjoy my moment. I haven't had much to cheer about this year and I thought that was a shocker.....People were talking about The Giants as Super Bowl favorites, and the lowly Cowboys gave them a beat down in thier own house



Just giving you shit.  I'm a pretty big fan but I'll give them their due for that win.  I think Garrett probably read them the riot act and had them fearing for their jobs, wearing suits all week, etc.  Coughlin had to be ripping some serious asses after that game.

Ppl. here are gonna be pissed because every time the Chefs win a game they swear they're going to the SB.  It's been what, 40 some yrs???  They do have passionate fans and a loud stadium though.

To make up for the loss, I won a raffle for a pretty sweet Steelers jacket last night.  Watched the game at the local Steelers bar.  All fan club members got 1 free ticket for coming, so we had 2 between me and the gf, then put in 10 bucks for 10 tix.  Not a bad deal.  I'll post a pic of it later.  Just a little big but I'll "grow into it" soon enough.


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

Pm sent nigger!


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 15, 2010)

mr. Fantastico said:


> so who sent a friend request to my mom with the name "cock mcjunk" and used a picture of a penis wearing a top hat and holding a tiny cane?
> 
> You think that shit is funny? Fucking answer me!


 
lol jfc


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 15, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't believe u.
> 
> 
> But I'll spill...
> ...


 


I got head in the kitchen yesterday. This new gf is awesome!


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

I remember watching some Christmas movie on tv, and the g/f pushed me off the couch, unzipped my pants, and just randomly blew me on a cold morning right after a hot egg sammy... she loved that load... then she left me for a nigger... but what a great way to start my day


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

Fuck man.. i ain't use a 23g pin since the first time I injected... fuck that shit! 1.5inches all up in my ass... fuck


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 15, 2010)

23g is alls I ever use.  It's much quicker when you gotta ject 3mls each time.  

Anyhoo, went out with the gilf again last nite.  I wasn't expecting that to happen.  Didn't get to AP.  This was just kinda getting reaquainted after all the bad stuff happened.  But, got kinda hot/heavy in the end.  She does wanna get together again.  She was all like "well, we obviously still have feelings for each other and we're not really involved with anyone else right now, so there's really no harm in it."  So, I'll prolly be doing some more gilfin' afterall till the wife gets back.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 15, 2010)

See! All women are skanks! I knew she'd be back. It was just a matter of time. She just needed to cool off after the thrown fried rice incident.

Now it just means she's probably AP random dudes besides you too.


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

Yea, she realized that you are the only guy on the planet with Wing-Like Lats.. she she came'a flockin


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 15, 2010)

And I'm sure she requested that he wears the Waldo sweater when they AP.


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)

Lol


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 15, 2010)

So the gf says no AP for me for a couple days cause she's so sore. 

She can thank the megadose of liquid C I took before smashing it.


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)

You should Remind her that God gave her 3 holes. 

GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes good advices. I'll do that tonight!

GYCH!


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

I need someone to find me an XL Waldo shirt.. I swear to god i'll wear it out to the gym. with pics


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)

Lmao. dont forget the matching beanie hat


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I got head in the kitchen yesterday. This new gf is awesome!


 
I got a hummer in the kitchen yesterday, too.....she was cooking us egg sammys and I walked in to refresh my cocktail and she just pulled my board shorts down and started sucking...........This was not a new gf, though......an old ex gf.......Boned for 2 days and didn't nut........I need to back off on triple dosing the liquid "C" .......she loved it, though.


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)

> Boned for 2 days and didn't nut


 
lol jfc. that aint good bro. whats wrong with her snatchola?


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

Her snatchola is tighter than The Wander's


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

Package from Mr. Fantastico came in!

and another package came in also!


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

fucking 10 stamps on that bitch LOL


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)

lawl


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

fucking scotch tape, nigger even used a stapler lol.. fucking ghetto ass porch money non-gift wrapping NON BIG!


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)

lol well enjoy. i sent him a plaster of paris mold of my junk in case anyone was wondering


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

I can't wait to sit on that fake man meat tonight!


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)

careful its fragile 

you wouldnt want jagged shards of plaster embedded into your colon now would u?  maybe u would


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

dude, i think you over did it with the bubble wrap.. i mean, come on.. 


Just sayin


P.S. i'm going to tell my barber to give me a Comb over


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)

well electronics in the mail, never too safe. They fucking toss shit around like its a frisbee. Especially the mailmen who steal gears. They stomp on packages.

anywho, I still wanna know who the un-named mystery combover gear-lord is.


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL @ Fantastico


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 15, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lol jfc. that aint good bro. whats wrong with her snatchola?


 
coffee can cunt?


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

Ccc!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lol jfc. that aint good bro. whats wrong with her snatchola?


 

Her snatch is fine........I just was too Liquid "c"'ed and Sailor Jerry'ed up.....The snatch is tight.......need to manage the "c" better.......wood is insane, though


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)

would u hit it if noone found out?


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

Can I have AP?


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)

im gonna lose 30 lbs of muscle so i can have a body like this next summer


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 15, 2010)

Just picked up 5 used combs off Ebay for .45 cents. Score!!!


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

I want to get a Navel Ring..


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2010)

YouTube Video
















76 degrees here........time to hit the pool, kniggs!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 15, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> See! All women are skanks! I knew she'd be back. It was just a matter of time. She just needed to cool off after the thrown fried rice incident.
> 
> Now it just means she's probably AP random dudes besides you too.



Werd!  I actually couldn't believe she came back after this last situation.  I'd just accepted that it was done.  If she is gonna be APing other dudes, I can't really complain.  I just don't wanna know about it.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 15, 2010)

Who is Tesla?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 15, 2010)

Just scoared me a 13mm thick Inzer power belt and some groove briefs!  Gnna try and SF heavy ass squats 2morrow.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 15, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Who is Tesla?



CC-10.  While he was away he got a spelling tutor.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 15, 2010)

@ Gears MacG...

I just got my Inzer belt today. Been waiting on the fukkin thing for 4 weeks. I should be putting up some nice e-lifts soon.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


>


 
bastages! the LOT of ya's


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2010)

I love my phone sex Partner moar than Cellar Door loves her


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)

^ so are you saying....cellardoor = Josh trying to get peoples infos for revenge purposes? You think he took the trouble to create a FB acct with the hopes of fooling a few people because hes so hellbent on avenging those who have offended him?

Is this what youre saying? because i dont buy it, not for a second.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 15, 2010)

alot of comb overs around thses parts... dht a bitch sometimes


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm hoping to hit a 600lb e-squat and 405 e-incline bench b4 then end of this here cycle.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 15, 2010)

Werd... Those be some nice e-poundages. I never do bb incline. My legs are a weak spot. Fukked joints had me skeered of squats for a while. I'm back training them hard now. Worked up to a 355 box squat for 5 the other day and did 545 with a safety bar. I'm starting to love squats. I hate deeds though


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 15, 2010)

Werd.  I can't do deads no mas from the floor.  I fuck'd up my lower back several years ago doing SL deads for heavy triples with 405+.  I do rack pulls instead.  My shoulders hurt like a mofo also if I do regular bench presses, even with 225.  But, I can hit 315 for 5-6 reps on inclines, in my current geared state.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 15, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I love my phone sex Partner moar than Cellar Door loves her



Doubt that, baby.  He is fucking hot and I am hard to charm.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 15, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> im gonna lose 30 lbs of muscle so i can have a body like this next summer



He's too small.  Go bigger.  The nipple rings are nice thou, too bad that is a gay model.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, he's def got dick sucking lips.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2010)

I have some wrinkled clothes that need ironing!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 15, 2010)

So one of my girls has this new love interest.  He wants some sexy pics and she was not so sure about it.  I told her go for it, just don't put your face till she is sure she can trust the guy.  She makes said pics in a bra and thong panties.  But when she goes to send them, she fucking sends them to her ex-husban's sister.  She calls me freaking out, I am laughing so hard I can't even make her feel better.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 15, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> He's too small.  Go bigger.  The nipple rings are nice thou, too bad that is a gay model.



You guys do realize dude is queer as a 3 dollar bill, right?  might as well say you're going for the Bob Paris look.  Maybe Greg Luganis (Lubed anus) is more your speed though.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 15, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> So one of my girls has this new love interest.  He wants some sexy pics and she was not so sure about it.  I told her go for it, just don't put your face till she is sure she can trust the guy.  She makes said pics in a bra and thong panties.  But when she goes to send them, she fucking sends them to her ex-husban's sister.  She calls me freaking out, I am laughing so hard I can't even make her feel better.



LOL.  I accidentally sent a pic of my nards to some chick on miumeet the other day.  With my cell you scroll through the gallery w/ finger swipes and that app is sensitive so as you're scrolling, it's easy to send the wrong pic.  Awkward...lol.  Pretty sure she thought I sent it as an ice breaker or something.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You guys do realize dude is queer as a 3 dollar bill, right?  might as well say you're going for the Bob Paris look.  Maybe Greg Luganis (Lubed anus) is more your speed though.



Did u see the shoulder tat? Who designed it? Rainbow brite?  Lol.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2010)

You fags like girls or Gay Models?......JFC!!!!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> LOL.  I accidentally sent a pic of my nards to some chick on miumeet the other day.  With my cell you scroll through the gallery w/ finger swipes and that app is sensitive so as you're scrolling, it's easy to send the wrong pic.  Awkward...lol.  Pretty sure she thought I sent it as an ice breaker or something.



That's what she told me she did. It was an ass pic, but you could see her head and she has a very distinct hair cut. So you could tell it was her. I told her at least it wasn't a pussy pic with her face in the background. 

She's all trippin cause the ex is gonna find out.  I was like who cares?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2010)

Buncha Pole smokin', uphill landscaping sword swallowers up in deez parts lately.....


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> He's too small. Go bigger. The nipple rings are nice thou, too bad that is a gay model.


 

I know bruh

Well apparently the atrophized starved look is all the rage in Milan this fall. 


Anyway, that car chase scene from bad boys II is still dope errytime i see it. makes me wanna redline my whip on temezapam and four loko.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2010)

@ Saney.........Dude, Michael Vick is fucking sick........6 touchdowns tonight.....4 passing Td's and 2 rushing TD's, 300 + yds passing and 50+ yds rushing........If he continues to play like this the Eagles are gonna be un-stoppable.......hate to say that being a Cowboy's fan, but dude is sick....


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 15, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Buncha Pole smokin', uphill landscaping sword swallowers up in deez parts lately.....


I think this bunch is more into the nudes, bro.  I got a friend that does some fitness modeling. She is like that chick in the arms, but skinnier everywhere else.  Girl got a six pak.  She is badass.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 15, 2010)

Whoever designed that pic might have bothered to put Vick in an Iggles uni and not in his old Dirty Birds one...lol.



Tesla said:


> @ Saney.........Dude, Michael Vick is fucking sick........6 touchdowns tonight.....4 passing Td's and 2 rushing TD's, 300 + yds passing and 50+ yds rushing........If he continues to play like this the Eagles are gonna be un-stoppable.......hate to say that being a Cowboy's fan, but dude is sick....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, got some good AP w/ the gf tonight.  I was horned up all day.  Noticed a ton of girls in Target that i wanted to pound the shit out of.  Just that kind of day.  She mentioned wanting some and slipped into some lingerie a little later.  She was like "Are you gonna tear it up?".  Be careful what you ask for because i pretty much did.  She's not as used to my preferred style but she got some of it tonight.  Busted a facial, which was surprisingly decent volume since I had just shot one yesterday at the party.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Oh, got some good AP w/ the gf tonight. I was horned up all day. Noticed a ton of girls in Target that i wanted to pound the shit out of. Just that kind of day. She mentioned wanting some and slipped into some lingerie a little later. She was like "Are you gonna tear it up?". Be careful what you ask for because i pretty much did. She's not as used to my preferred style but she got some of it tonight. Busted a facial, which was surprisingly decent volume since I had just shot one yesterday at the party.


 

You kill me with all these alleged AP and facial stories. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These bitches at these so called parties must be ugly as sin.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 15, 2010)

Tesla said:


> You kill me with all these alleged AP and facial stories.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing alleged about 'em.  Several ppl. have seen the party girls I've mentioned and no one thought they were ugly.  As far as facials, they happen all the time.  Not that outta the ordinary unless the wife/gf is a missionary only type.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 15, 2010)

*Sprayable?*


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2010)

fkg combover-inspired anus whispering around these parts reeks of queer


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


>



Yeah, sprayable in a freaky trashy kinda way.  It'd prolly be a lotta fun.  She just wouldn't be a keeper.

Anyhoo, sending junk pics to other dudes doesn't make you ghey does it?  I mean, a lot of that be going on around these parts.  Just asking.


----------



## SFW (Nov 16, 2010)

@ Josh

Shes skanky. Youre lucky youre an international gear kingpin otherwise id neg your bitch ass.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 16, 2010)

Got another AM hummer today. Woke up hard as a pipe. Had to piss, pissed and was still hard as an Easton Synergy. Must've had some liquid C residue in me.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 16, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yeah, sprayable in a freaky trashy kinda way.  It'd prolly be a lotta fun.  She just wouldn't be a keeper.
> 
> Anyhoo, sending junk pics to other dudes doesn't make you ghey does it?  I mean, a lot of that be going on around these parts.  Just asking.



It might be a little ghey, unless you have an amazingly big dick, then it's just showing off.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 16, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yeah, sprayable in a freaky trashy kinda way.  It'd prolly be a lotta fun.  She just wouldn't be a keeper.
> 
> Anyhoo, sending junk pics to other dudes doesn't make you ghey does it?  I mean, a lot of that be going on around these parts.  Just asking.



It was.  GSCH!


----------



## Saney (Nov 16, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Doubt that, baby.  He is fucking hot and I am hard to charm.



Btw, Your boy toy has nothing on Mr. Fantastico.. I mean just look at him.. I pre-cum every time I scroll past a post of his..

plus not to mention that Junk pic he sent me some time ago.. yea, thats right.. that MF is my Screen Savor.. Think of it this way, his cock saves my computer from harm.. Pretty Fantastic right?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 16, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Btw, Your boy toy has nothing on Mr. Fantastico.. I mean just look at him.. I pre-cum every time I scroll past a post of his..
> 
> plus not to mention that Junk pic he sent me some time ago.. yea, thats right.. that MF is my Screen Savor.. Think of it this way, his cock saves my computer from harm.. Pretty Fantastic right?



Mr. Fantiasico?  Lol, really?  I will just bite my tongue right now.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 16, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Btw, Your boy toy has nothing on Mr. Fantastico.. I mean just look at him.. I pre-cum every time I scroll past a post of his..
> 
> plus not to mention that Junk pic he sent me some time ago.. yea, thats right.. that MF is my Screen Savor.. Think of it this way, his cock saves my computer from harm.. Pretty Fantastic right?



He savors that screen moar than any other.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2010)

pinned some gears last night . . feeling pretty solid . . and aggressive. Although Im sure it's just the placebo effect. 

My hand and I had an arguement last week. It made me remove all my cool facebook friends and banned me from the CT. It also tried to make me donate all my gears to charity.

After raping my hand in an alleyway, I had to cut it off and throw it in the trash. It still thinks it can dictate my life, but it's wrong 

Im back now demlets. That hand will never p'own me again. Peace.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 16, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> pinned some gears last night . . feeling pretty solid . . and aggressive. Although Im sure it's just the placebo effect.
> 
> My hand and I had an arguement last week. It made me remove all my cool facebook friends and banned me from the CT. It also tried to make me donate all my gears to charity.
> 
> ...


 
This ^^^ 

Reminds me of a movie I once saw.  Shoot, I can't remember the name of it thou.  It was an awesomely bad horror flick.


----------



## Saney (Nov 16, 2010)

I think Cellar Door wishes she had my game, cause i get all the hot guys... mhm


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 16, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I think Cellar Door wishes she had my game, cause i get all the hot guys... mhm


 
Baby, I don't need your game because I like the straight, alpha male type.  Not pillow biters.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 16, 2010)

YouTube - Tesla - Edison's Medicine


----------



## SFW (Nov 16, 2010)

Tesla was a genius. He believed in free wireless energy for everyone. Now these hairband fags youre rocking out to, what is their connection to that name? FUCKING ANSWER ME DAMN YOU!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Tesla was a genius. He believed in free wireless energy for everyone. Now these hairband fags youre rocking out to, what is their connection to that name? FUCKING ANSWER ME DAMN YOU!


 
There a fucking great rock band from SacTown........Frankie Hannon is one of the best guitarists out there......listen to some of his shit 

They like Nikola Tesla and his contributions as an Electrical Engineer........So they named thier band Tesla..........I really don't fucking know.........I like the band and the inventor.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 16, 2010)

Tesla said:


> There a fucking great rock band from SacTown........Frankie Hannon is one of the best guitarists out there......listen to some of his shit


 
I still don't understand the connection.


----------



## SFW (Nov 16, 2010)

ill check em. i gotsta get my blaze on first. Got this lil glass bowl i picked up recently that needs a test run.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 16, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I still don't understand the connection.


 

"They like Nikola Tesla and his contributions as an Electrical Engineer........So they named thier band Tesla..........I really don't fucking know.........I like the band and the inventor.  "


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 16, 2010)

Tesla said:


> "They like Nikola Tesla and his contributions as an Electrical Engineer........So they named thier band Tesla..........I really don't fucking know.........I like the band and the inventor.  "


 
Lol, well that's good enough for me, babe.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 16, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Nov 16, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Nov 16, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Nov 16, 2010)

YouTube Video













Dude puttin' in a fat lipper at 1:32


----------



## SFW (Nov 16, 2010)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Yeah, Thats Tom Sizemore.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 16, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Nov 16, 2010)

off to the movies for who knows what. fucking pot luck. of course ill be sneaking in snacks, Josh style. fuck paying 6 bux for a box of whoppers


----------



## Tesla (Nov 16, 2010)

Sneak in a flask of Southern Comfort to add to your $3 Soda.


 GICH


----------



## Tesla (Nov 16, 2010)

One of the most "mind numbing" guitar solos ever!!!

David Gilmour is sick!!!


I always pinn with this playing in the background........."Just a little pin prick"






YouTube Video













Make sure you torch one when u watch this.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> off to the movies for who knows what. fucking pot luck. of course ill be sneaking in snacks, Josh style. fuck paying 6 bux for a box of whoppers



Finish off by sneaking into a second flick.  SCOAR!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 16, 2010)

Just got back from the gym not too long ago.  Ugh, I am beat.  I like the music, guys.  I'm hittin the sac.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 16, 2010)

SF'd shoulders tonight.  Good workout.


----------



## SFW (Nov 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Finish off by sneaking into a second flick. SCOAR!!!


 
lol. i wish. late show and it was closing. ive made a day of it on occasion during lazy summer days. 3 flickks sometimes. by the time i leave my pupils are the size of coasters.



> Sneak in a flask of Southern Comfort to add to your $3 Soda.
> 
> 
> GICH


 
word. i shoulda brought a four loko in. what a fuckin snooze fest "Red" was.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Sneak in a flask of Southern Comfort to add to your $3 Soda.
> 
> 
> GICH



Why ruin Southern Comfort with soda?


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 17, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Why ruin Southern Comfort with soda?


this.


southern comfort already has enough sugar for diabetic coma sex. Drink up fatty, I'll be over to check on you real soon.


----------



## Saney (Nov 17, 2010)

I got my ass licked last night!

it was a horrible experience.. Well, it felt wonderful, but I had to fart the entire time... jfc


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 17, 2010)

How did it taste?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Nov 17, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I got my ass licked last night!
> 
> it was a horrible experience.. Well, it felt wonderful, but I had to fart the entire time... jfc


 

Youre a ghey


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 17, 2010)

i dunno, i kinda agree with saney on this one....every single time sum dirty slut has tossed my salad it always made me feel like i had to fart too.  

lets poll the ct....
Does getting your asshole licked make you have to blow muddy wind?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyhoo, so I went out with the gilf/gf last nite.  Went to a restaurant and went dutch.  Afterwards, she was all like "so when you gotta be home?"  I said id didn't matter.  She wanted to go somewheres else.  So, we were trying to figure out where to go.  I finally suggested "How about xxxx Street (her address)."  Then, she's like "Oh, I don't think that would be such a good idea, cause you know what will end up happening."  So, I'm all like "Well, wtf would that be the end of the world?"  She's all like "well, I'd regret it tomorrow, cause, I know that in a month or so, you prolly won't be able to see me again at all."  This shit drives me crazy.  She still wants to get together whenever we can.  We're all over each other everywhere we go.  She knows what the situation is, but god forbid we should end up having sex again for the 999,999th time because now she would "regret it" tomorrow.  I don't fuggin understand womens.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I don't fuggin understand womens.


 
If anybody says they do, they're lyin' saks of shit. You know the whole "Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus" 

Life's too short for that BS, Roids........Sounds like she wants you to end it with your wife, but wtf do I or any other human male know about Women.

Maybe write a letter to Dr. Phil.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyhoo, so I went out with the gilf/gf last nite.  Went to a restaurant and went dutch.  Afterwards, she was all like "so when you gotta be home?"  I said id didn't matter.  She wanted to go somewheres else.  So, we were trying to figure out where to go.  I finally suggested "How about xxxx Street (her address)."  Then, she's like "Oh, I don't think that would be such a good idea, cause you know what will end up happening."  So, I'm all like "Well, wtf would that be the end of the world?"  She's all like "well, I'd regret it tomorrow, cause, I know that in a month or so, you prolly won't be able to see me again at all."  This shit drives me crazy.  She still wants to get together whenever we can.  We're all over each other everywhere we go.  She knows what the situation is, but god forbid we should end up having sex again for the 999,999th time because now she would "regret it" tomorrow.  I don't fuggin understand womens.



Give her one more shot and if she pulls that again it's time to move on.  You don't have much time til you go on lock down so you need to be associating w/ wimmens that are DTF, not ones that just want dinner dates.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2010)

YouTube Video











Bo was unstoppable in Tecmo Bowl.  


Jerry Rice and Walter Payton were unstoppable as well......LT on Defense was ridiculous.......Fuck I miss getting blazed and playing that


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2010)

Tesla said:


> If anybody says they do, they're lyin' saks of shit. You know the whole "Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus"
> 
> Life's too short for that BS, Roids........Sounds like she wants you to end it with your wife, but wtf do I or any other human male know about Women.
> 
> Maybe write a letter to Dr. Phil.



This is a possibilidad.  Before, it was like she was just gonna drop me like a bad habbit.  Now, it's like she's holding out for some glimmer of possibility that sum10 could happen.  Hard to say.  I'm prolly gonna see her manana night.  I'll see what happens then.  I just don't see WTF the BFD is about AP, when it's not like either one of us has that v-card and we've already had plenty of great AP in the past.  Maybe she was just stalling a bit to I wouldn't think of her as a convenient POA.

IDK, I may need Dr. Phil for this one.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyhoo, so I went out with the gilf/gf last nite. Went to a restaurant and went dutch. Afterwards, she was all like "so when you gotta be home?" I said id didn't matter. She wanted to go somewheres else. So, we were trying to figure out where to go. I finally suggested "How about xxxx Street (her address)." Then, she's like "Oh, I don't think that would be such a good idea, cause you know what will end up happening." So, I'm all like "Well, wtf would that be the end of the world?" She's all like "well, I'd regret it tomorrow, cause, I know that in a month or so, you prolly won't be able to see me again at all." This shit drives me crazy. She still wants to get together whenever we can. We're all over each other everywhere we go. She knows what the situation is, but god forbid we should end up having sex again for the 999,999th time because now she would "regret it" tomorrow. I don't fuggin understand womens.


 
Werd, typical games a bitch plays. Dude, just tell the ho that if she's not down for some no strings shit that you've got better things to do. 

Either she puts out or see ya!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 17, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Werd, typical games a bitch plays. Dude, just tell the ho that if she's not down for some no strings shit that you've got better things to do.
> 
> Either she puts out or see ya!


 

werd . . you're wasting valuable Gears money on AP-less dates . . . either you're getting your knobb polished or GTFO!


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 17, 2010)

Who the fuck goes out to dinner together anyway when all you have is a AP type of relationship. 

I should buy some stock in Golden Corral now that Roids and GILF are frequenting it again.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Give her one more shot and if she pulls that again it's time to move on. You don't have much time til you go on lock down so you need to be associating w/ wimmens that are DTF, not ones that just want dinner dates.


 
I agree.^^

Funny thing is, I think she wants it.  I mean she went with you, she knows the type of relationship you have (AP only?).  She is just one of those bitches that does not want to admit the the slutty side of her personality.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2010)

Werd!  She said she has such "strong feeling" and it would leave her feeling empty or some shit.  She said she was so hurt and devestated by what happened with me gettin' back together with the wife, but still wants to be able to see each other when we can.  She's always said she doesn't want an AP only relationship, because she had something like that a few years ago and never wants to repeat it.  

I even told her that with us, that would be the case, since we did have a "real" relationship for 6 mos and obviously there are feelings and shit there.  Yeah, I know all that sounds pretty ghey.  It's just hard to understand why it would be the end of the world if we had sex again, when we already know the situation anyway and she's clearly wanting to spend time together.  Shit, we're already all over each other last nite as it was.  What's the big deal about finishing what we'd already started?  Seems kinda juvenile.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 17, 2010)

Bitches don't think like us, on anything. They overthink stuff to the point where it gets frustrating.

I mean they're worried that she'll feel like a whore if you just pop by her place to spray her up and then leave or something. 

Yet I'm sure she blew you in the car when you first met her.

So what's the fucking difference? At least this time there's a common understanding of what's going on. 

Sluts... all of them...


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2010)

Any you kniggs ever had sum10 called Trazodone.......My Doc just prescribed it to help me sleep......Was hoping for Ambien, but he gave me this...gonna test drive it tonight


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah I heard you should pulse it though.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! She said she has such "strong feeling" and it would leave her feeling empty or some shit. She said she was so hurt and devestated by what happened with me gettin' back together with the wife, but still wants to be able to see each other when we can. She's always said she doesn't want an AP only relationship, because she had something like that a few years ago and never wants to repeat it.
> 
> I even told her that with us, that would be the case, since we did have a "real" relationship for 6 mos and obviously there are feelings and shit there. Yeah, I know all that sounds pretty ghey. It's just hard to understand why it would be the end of the world if we had sex again, when we already know the situation anyway and she's clearly wanting to spend time together. Shit, we're already all over each other last nite as it was. What's the big deal about finishing what we'd already started? Seems kinda juvenile.


 
She is afraid that she is going to be used, so she is putting you at arm's length.  She doesn't trust you or herself,for that matter, while she is with you.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Yeah I heard you should pulse it though.


 
I think Dick Gears mentioned it once.......seems to be used more for depression and anxiety than treating insomnia........anyway.....it says don't drink with it as alcohol may intensify the effects which means I'll def. be drinking with it.


----------



## SFW (Nov 17, 2010)

ive mentioned it only a thousand times already. Its an anti-D with the side effect of sleepyness. Works ok. HAS ABSOLUTELY NO REC VALUE though. Its only good for sleep imo.

You wake up looking like someone farted on your face for several hours though.

I would say alcohol intensifies the shitty feeling it gives. Put it like this...It feels like youre experiencing Jupiter gravity or some shit. You feel heavy and slow. It gives you crazy boners though. something like 5% of all users experience priapism on it. Ive woken up literally humping the air with lucid dreams.

Its good on tren so you can actually sleep more than 4 hrs


----------



## SFW (Nov 17, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> She is afraid that she is going to be used, so she is putting you at arm's length. She doesn't trust you or herself,for that matter, while she is with you.


 

LMAO why should she? hes married. She knows his wife will inevitably return home and she'll be the "other girl"

Shes not stupid. Shes prob just lonely and hungry. I mean Golden Corral is pretty fucking awesome. And Adam has gotta be good convo.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> It gives you crazy boners though. something like 5% of all users experience priapism on it. Ive woken up literally humping the air with lucid dreams.


 

Guess I better be easy on da "c" with itYeah, I heard it gives glass cutting wood...........I'll give my own evaluation as far as REC VALUE goes after I test drive it tonight......sounds strange that it gives you a shitty feeling when it's suppose to be a mood elevator


----------



## SFW (Nov 17, 2010)

I dont feel good like i do on a benzo. it just makes me less depressed. 

try it, you'll see. I use 100mgs some nights. Its like benedryl on gears. You feel heavy, drowsy, sleepy, kinda slow. 

Seriously...RETARDATION is a side effect. im not joking. it specifically says "Retardation"

I guess most retards arent depressed if you think about 


I think they mean motor-retardation though. But you feel like corky from the show life goes on.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2010)

Gonna get Retarded tonight. 

I just phoned it in to the advice nurse at Kaiser....said I was having trouble sleeping since being layed off and this is what he prescribed...thought I would get Ambien, but hopefully it helps me sleep...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2010)

I just don't know why it'd be such a terrible thing.  I could totally unnastand if she was involved with someone else now.  But, I don't know why she'd be worried about being used.  It'd be usery if I didn't give a shit about her.  But, we've both always enjoyed the AP and she knows I dig her, as well as the cookies she bakes and the stories about the Korean War.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 17, 2010)

Or maybe she's just playing hard to get. Since she was hurt she probably wants to fuck with you and make you wait for the pussy.

Bitches and their games...

In the meantime find some other hos. Act like you don't give a shit if you see her or not. She'll be spreading them legs soon.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2010)

That's zacktly what I'm thinking.  She didn't wanna look like she was just gonna cum running back and throwing the snatch at me right away.  I'm sure it's cummin soon.  I just gotta be patient.  But, 3rd date should be enough waiting.  I know she wants it.  They all do.  

Meanwhile, got this fukkin bug all the sudden, so no SFW 2day.  At least I went to the doc and skoared some hydrocodone syrup.  That plus a coupla coldies should make for some nice chill time later on.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 17, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> LMAO why should she? hes married. She knows his wife will inevitably return home and she'll be the "other girl"
> 
> Shes not stupid. Shes prob just lonely and hungry. I mean Golden Corral is pretty fucking awesome. And Adam has gotta be good convo.


 
Geez, then she should STFU and just fuck him already!  I do not understand why chicks can't seperate thier emotions from thier snatch.  She said yes to the dinner thing, how is that better than sex?  Wifie still didn't know about it, it's still lying.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2010)

Werd! That's what I was thinking.  It was dinner, then snuggling on a couch at this  pub for a coupla hours making out and shit, with my hand down the back of her pants.  So, IDK why she thinks it's gonna be some horrible event if we close the deal.  

Tho, I think sprayerup is right.  She's just playing some hard to get so she doesn't look like she's just throwing it at me.  I'm prolly gonna see her 2mor nite.  I'm gonna come prepared with the contract (VitC) and plan on closing the deal.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 17, 2010)

I just picked up some new beers tonight from the mix and match six pack deal at the liquor store.  Great way to try new stuff w/o being stuck w/ 5 more bottles if it happens to suck.  Grabbed some Cherry Chocolate beer from O'Fallon Brewery.  The shit is phenomenal!  Not kidding.  It's from the same brewery that does the pumpkin ale I had been enjoying recently.  It's a seasonal so grab some soon if you wanna try it.

The other one I tried tonight is Blue Moon Winter Abbey Ale.  That one is really good too.  Grabbed some Shock Top, Stella Artois, and a few others too.  Already love Shock Top and Stella.  Celly, you ever been out to the New Belgium Brewery in Ft. Collins?  Awesome place.  I went there last time I was in Denver.


----------



## SFW (Nov 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! That's what I was thinking. It was dinner, then snuggling on a couch at this pub for a coupla hours making out and shit, with my hand down the back of her pants. So, IDK why she thinks it's gonna be some horrible event if we close the deal.
> 
> Tho, I think sprayerup is right. She's just playing some hard to get so she doesn't look like she's just throwing it at me. I'm prolly gonna see her 2mor nite. I'm gonna come prepared with the contract (VitC) and plan on closing the deal.


 

oh it coulda been snatch issues. Maybe she was having an outbreak and was running low on valtrex. I mean, shes just trying to protect you


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2010)

She may have just run out of Boniva and was afraid she'd end up with a shattered pelvis or sum10.


----------



## Saney (Nov 17, 2010)

Adam you should send your wive's supply of Valtrex to the Gilf so ya'll can start AP'ing again.. other option is many 75$ Golden Corral Dates with no AP...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 17, 2010)

Sippin on a pretty good oatmeal stout now from Free State Brewery.  Good stuff.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2010)

No herps up in here knigs!  Gonna free base some VitC 2mor so I can pull off a good AP session.


----------



## Saney (Nov 17, 2010)

Just smashed some Shrimp and Veges over rice topped with some Frank's Red Hot sauce.. mhm


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2010)

Gonna go pik up my Traz now from da Pharm..........Pound sum Merlots with it and hope I don't feel shitty like Dick says I will........Anyway.....Chicken Thighs on Da Q tonight marinated with Baja Chipotle from Lawrys.


----------



## Saney (Nov 17, 2010)

Yea, Trazs suck.. i got some, they only help ya sleep.

I told Fantastico to hook me up with some of that other good shit, but he won't


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2010)

That's cool if it helps me sleep...that's all I really want it for.......I have plenty of other vices to get me high


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 17, 2010)

Traz i get that shit free from the vets H


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> Traz i get that shit free from the vets H


 
Does it help u sleep??


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 17, 2010)

trazdone will make u sleep but if you got to get up early in the morning you feel half dead


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 17, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> oh it coulda been snatch issues. Maybe she was having an outbreak and was running low on valtrex. I mean, shes just trying to protect you


 
Or it could be that monthly snatch issue.....


----------



## independent (Nov 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyhoo, so I went out with the gilf/gf last nite.  Went to a restaurant and went dutch.  Afterwards, she was all like "so when you gotta be home?"  I said id didn't matter.  She wanted to go somewheres else.  So, we were trying to figure out where to go.  I finally suggested "How about xxxx Street (her address)."  Then, she's like "Oh, I don't think that would be such a good idea, cause you know what will end up happening."  So, I'm all like "Well, wtf would that be the end of the world?"  She's all like "well, I'd regret it tomorrow, cause, I know that in a month or so, you prolly won't be able to see me again at all."  This shit drives me crazy.  She still wants to get together whenever we can.  We're all over each other everywhere we go.  She knows what the situation is, but god forbid we should end up having sex again for the 999,999th time because now she would "regret it" tomorrow.  I don't fuggin understand womens.



Why are you even married?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why are you even married?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2010)

Awe come on knig!  It has its benefits.  I'm sure some folks get more out of it than I do.  I have asked myself the same question tho.  See, the ole lady has been pining to live in Chiner for years.  Once I was laid off and she was able to convince me to take a teaching gig over there, she decided she wasn't ready to come back when I decided to pursue this nursing career.  I've been back since Jan 21, but she wasn't planning to come back till I finished up my MSN and started making $ again.  Course, once I filed for D back in July and she discovered I had a new main squeeze, suddenly she was all about being a perfect wife/mom.  We'll see how long that lasts.  I guess the grass always looks greener on the other side.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2010)

Tell me about the Nursing Gig........I got layed off and am looking to change careers


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 17, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Tell me about the Nursing Gig........I got layed off and am looking to change careers


 I know a male nurse.  He says that they are in high demand if you get ur RN.  Not too many dudes in that field so they get snatched up pretty quick.  Not to mention the chicks dig him.  It must be something about that whole caregiver, sensitive thing he's got going.


----------



## SFW (Nov 17, 2010)

i just made a Nutella/Fluff sandwich using french toast. on the side, my patented bacardi milk shake.  shit be bangin


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Tell me about the Nursing Gig........I got layed off and am looking to change careers



I'm just making a career change.  The banking industry is dead.  Most knigs I know that were doing commercial real estate lending are out of work now.  I'm going back to do a masters in nursing.  Gonna be a _male_ nurse.  I've always wanted to give a sponge bath to an 80 year old granny.  Especially if she's unconcious.  Endless opportunidads there.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 17, 2010)

Nursing programs are pretty hard to get into and right now tons of ppl are taking those programs so it's pretty competitive.  The gf is at the top of the alternate list for her program that starts in Jan.  Hopefully she gets into that fucker.  If she does, she'll be an RN in 2 yrs and making bank.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm just making a career change. The banking industry is dead. Most knigs I know that were doing commercial real estate lending are out of work now. I'm going back to do a masters in nursing. Gonna be a _male_ nurse. I've always wanted to give a sponge bath to an 80 year old granny. Especially if she's unconcious. Endless opportunidads there.


 
That sounds rockin, Gears.  


Seriously, it is a good industry to get into.  I also have an uncle who is a nurse.  He and my friend are doing really well.  Hard work, thou.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 17, 2010)

Just finished makin some chili.  Perfect weather for it now.  Used 2 lbs. of 50/50 95% lean bison and ground sirloin, 2 cans of black beans, 1 can of hot chili beans, 2 cans of regular, 1 can hot diced tomatoes, couple packets of organic spicy chili mix.  Added a few shakes of onion powder, garlic powder, chipotle powder and let it simmer for several hrs in the crock.  Should be just about perfect.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2010)

I just got home, wolfed steak and salad, 3mls of C, now off to spray up some 23 yr old. 

back to Bigsby status!


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 18, 2010)

Got an awesome BJ last night and then a back and leg massage. 

Then woke up to her riding my junk. I couldn't bust a nut cause I had to piss like a Russian race horse. I wonder what it would feel like to piss inside a vag. Anyone ever done that before?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 18, 2010)

Werd!  This thread is about perversion and moral depravity.  We gotta get back on topic.  

So, I spoke to the gilf last nite and she wants me to cum over to her pad tonight.  I asked her where she wanted to go and she was all like "well, should I try and sneak you up in here?"  She literally meant sneak me in.  Her brother and sis-in-law live across the street and think she ain't seeing me no mas.  So, she's gotta pick me up a little ways down the skreet.  But, looks like I'm gonna need that VitC 2nite.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice and covert, sounds exciting. Maybe turn her on a bit by picking up some to-go Golden Corral. 

I'm waiting for Sten to have a fucking sale already. I've got maybe 5 or 6 doses left of liquid C. I don't wanna have to buy another vial at full price. Josh wouldn't approve.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 18, 2010)

Werd.  I got like 4 vials from sten.  It pist me off cause the shit went on sale a week later for like $8 per bottle.  But it sounds like that shit's under dosed.  Chemone was about $70/bottle, but 1ml gives me awesome wood.  I havn't tried his sten stuff, but it  looks watered down and it sounds like errbody's been taking 3-5 mls per AP.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah it's probably watered down. I don't even measure. When I got it, it was cheap so I just drink it straight from the vial.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 18, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I'm waiting for Sten to have a fucking sale already. I've got maybe 5 or 6 doses left of liquid C. I don't wanna have to buy another vial at full price. Josh wouldn't approve.


 
Werd!! I'm down to less than one vial and haven't ever payed full price for that shit........BOGO is good enough for me right now.........Haven't seen a buy One get Two for a while./

@ Roids........





> I havn't tried his sten stuff, but it looks watered down and it sounds like errbody's been taking 3-5 mls per AP.


 
1.5 ml per AP works for me........I took like 3ml last weekend and was rocked up all weekend and couldn't bust a nut......1.5 is the sweet spot for Sten "C".


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 18, 2010)

Def underdosed.  Real C, 1 20 mg. pill is off and on boners for absolutely no reason for 3 days.  This stuff even at 2 or 3 ml. it's iffy.  Considering the price it probably evens out, just not that reliable.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 18, 2010)

I just took 1.5ml of my chemone C for later on 2nite.  Can't w8.  I haven't had AP for 6 weeks.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 18, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I haven't had AP for 6 weeks.


 

Holy shit.....I feel sorry for the Gilf......She's gonna get punished


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 18, 2010)

I find that it works faster when taken on an empty stomach.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 18, 2010)

We'll just skip the Golden Coral 2nite and get str8 to bidness.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 18, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I find that it works faster when taken on an empty stomach.


 
I always take 1ml first thing every morning......So I always have it in my system.......I do that more for BP regulation.........good to know I'm always ready for AP with the daily dose, though.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 18, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We'll just skip the Golden Coral 2nite and get str8 to bidness.


 
Werd! Just text her a picture of your cock before going over there. That should be enough foreplay.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 18, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I always take 1ml first thing every morning......So I always have it in my system.......I do that more for BP regulation.........good to know I'm always ready for AP with the daily dose, though.


 
Werd! I like to keep a spare vial in my car just in case as well.


----------



## SFW (Nov 18, 2010)

*If you're over 30....*

You should remember this 






YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 18, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We'll just skip the Golden Coral 2nite and get str8 to bidness.



What's this?  The GILF hunter is changing up his game?



sprayherup said:


> Werd! Just text her a picture of your cock before going over there. That should be enough foreplay.



Junk pics, guaranteed AP.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2010)

stem is well fkg underdosed VitC . . shit I got atm is the runny stuff, not the thick viscous stuff I used to had. 

Dropped 3mls last night and didnt even get flushes until 3hours later. Just like boning normal last night but had some good wood this morning . . . meh, that could have been Gears-induced.

That Tren is blowing up my BP some . . a little shortness of breath when SFW . .  cooking in bed last night too. Didnt sleep too well either so Im gonna crank that delta-peptide and see how that helps. If I cant get 6 hours sleep I'll be fucked on this cycle.

The good news I pounded the fk outta this chick . . the best way to start a few days of RnR


----------



## SFW (Nov 18, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> stem is well fkg underdosed VitC . . shit I got atm is the runny stuff, not the thick viscous stuff I used to had.
> 
> Dropped 3mls last night and didnt even get flushes until 3hours later. Just like boning normal last night but had some good wood this morning . . . meh, that could have been Gears-induced.
> 
> ...


 
sound like the tren is kicken. brace yourself for the ride.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> sound like the tren is kicken. brace yourself for the ride.


 
werd . . looking lean and vascular this morn too.

 . . nice werk on negging all of Ted's one post mates btw


----------



## SFW (Nov 18, 2010)

lol word


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah, ANY time I've used C from either Sten or Innovative it takes a good long while to kick in.  like anywhere from 3 to 12 hrs depending.  The V is faster but neither holds a candle to the real deal.  There's def a benefit to using, just takes a long time to kick in and that lag time seems to vary dose to dose.  For that reason you almost have to plan thing way, way in advance.

Had a good SFlegs session.  Just dogged a shitload of beef fried rice w/ brown instead of white.  Carbed to the gills at this point.  I pulled a Josh at GNC tonight too.  Got a big Syntha-6 for like 18 and a 1.2 lb. Lean Dessert for like 7 something.  Cheaper than even buying online befoar shipping.


----------



## Saney (Nov 18, 2010)

Tren is garbage and weak.. I need the new best thing


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Tren is garbage and weak.. I need the new best thing


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 18, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> werd . . looking lean and vascular this morn too.
> 
> . . nice werk on negging all of Ted's one post mates btw


 
lol super ted uses enough gear to kill a whale and looks like shit


----------



## Tesla (Nov 18, 2010)

Atlantic Salmon on da Q, Merlot and Traz goin' as well.......outta herb, though.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 18, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Atlantic Salmon on da Q, Merlot and Traz goin' as well.......outta herb, though.



Alphonse's REAL nephew.  Saney's been replaced.

Just ate two bowls of the chili I made last night.  Good last night...REALLY good tonight after setting up for 24 hrs.  Gonna have to write down this particular version of the recipe to make again soon.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 18, 2010)

R.I.P Dimebag 







YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Nov 18, 2010)

I've been replaced?? I'm not Alan's favorite uncle no more???


----------



## SFW (Nov 18, 2010)

off to sfw with a strong non-big. he's saneys weight/height but can bench 390 and dead 5 bills. and hes natty. fucking sick genetics.

post workout prips of course.


----------



## SFW (Nov 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I've been replaced?? I'm not Alan's favorite uncle no more???


 

you mean nephew...You unjerked jew.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 18, 2010)

Til you get moar into S&M (salmon & merlot, pervs!) you're banned from family reunions.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> off to sfw with a strong non-big. he's saneys weight/height but can bench 390 and dead 5 bills. and hes natty. fucking sick genetics.
> 
> post workout prips of course.


 
Crank this while SFW!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Tren is garbage and weak.. I need the new best thing



WTF?  Tren is the effin holy grail of gears.  You can't expect the overnight pumps (and bloat) that you get from orals.  Tren takes some time for you to feel its full effects.  But, you'll know when it starts to work.  I'm up around 250 now and leaner than I was on my last cycle.  Plus, my strength is out the roof now.  I was doing 275x8 on smith machine seated mil press t'other day.  It takes a good 6 weeks to feel the full effects with tren E.  But, you'll love it if you give it time.  You'll be burning off fat and tossing around some heavier  weight than you ever did b4.  

Meanwhile, just got back from a date with the gilf/gf.  Awesome AP.    I sure needed it after a 6 week dry spell.  But, damn if I still ain't got some feelings for this broad.  She knows the situation and has accepted it.  But, for a moment there, in the sack, I could tell she was starting to cry on my shoulder and shit.  I never saw all this comin' 6 mos ago.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 18, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> WTF?  Tren is the effin holy grail of gears.  You can't expect the overnight pumps (and bloat) that you get from orals.  Tren takes some time for you to feel its full effects.  But, you'll know when it starts to work.  I'm up around 250 now and leaner than I was on my last cycle.  Plus, my strength is out the roof now.  I was doing 275x8 on smith machine seated mil press t'other day.  It takes a good 6 weeks to feel the full effects with tren E.  But, you'll love it if you give it time.  You'll be burning off fat and tossing around some heavier  weight than you ever did b4.
> 
> Meanwhile, just got back from a date with the gilf/gf.  Awesome AP.    I sure needed it after a 6 week dry spell.  But, damn if I still ain't got some feelings for this broad.  She knows the situation and has accepted it.  But, for a moment there, in the sack, I could tell she was starting to cry on my shoulder and shit.  I never saw all this comin' 6 mos ago.



"Catchin' feelings is a no, let me tell ya how it go..." - No Diggity


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 18, 2010)

Werd!


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 18, 2010)

an ap story follows but this hoes arm thats on the backside is working the anal beads!!!


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 18, 2010)

fuck...needs resized, sumbody who feels like resizing pm me ur email


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 18, 2010)

this is small, if anybody is willing to resize ill send em a whole series of good ones


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 18, 2010)

looking for something in the cupboard.....


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 18, 2010)

josh, this is how i roll.......


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 18, 2010)

actually its not at all....ive never even seen anal beads before.  it kinda freaked me out when she pulled em out.  ive done some freaky shit but thats kind of a niche thing i guess


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2010)

was that Mrs Mooch?


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 18, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> was that Mrs Mooch?


 

nope....shhhh


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 18, 2010)

and this is the pimpest part about it.....she did my laundry afterwords.


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 19, 2010)

one more


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> was that Mrs Mooch?



 yup...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 19, 2010)

So, where'd you find her ass?


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice. Gotta love a girl that does your laundry. Mine washes my uniforms. It's great. Destroyed the vagine last night yet again. I thought I was gonna shoot a humongous load but I didn't. I hate when that happens.


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 19, 2010)

yeah, i just met that girl.  that was the first ap session and she did laundry after!!!  score!


----------



## Saney (Nov 19, 2010)

hell my ex keeps coming over my house and cleans my room and puts my clothes away, then gets mad at me and leaves... Fuck yea

Oh and I have a Josh story

I went to Dunkin Donuts for an Ice'd Coffee, i told the Dot head to make it twice as strong.. so when i got home, i poured half into another cup and added left over coffee.. now i have two ice'd coffees for the price of one... SCOAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 19, 2010)

@ saney: That's fukkin low down.  I hope you sleep well 2nite.  

@ mochey:  Great skoar!  We def need more pics!  Surely you got a bj pic or sum10.

That VitC really delivered last nite.  Prolly had sum10 to do with being so AP deprived lately too.  It seems like the C helps you last longer.  Took me about 20 min to blow. Unfortunately, the gilf's gonna be out of town for most of the next 10 days.  The situation is effin weird now.  It's like having a gf/relationship with a certain expiration date.  Prolly will stay in touch after that, just nuttn' like now.

Anyhoo, time to pins gears, tides, and SF back/bis.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 19, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> yeah, i just met that girl.  that was the first ap session and she did laundry after!!!  score!



One time thing or moar on tap?


----------



## Saney (Nov 19, 2010)

i'll be SF-Chest today.. my tiny little weak sibling is coming over.. I can't wait to start blasting in 2 weeks!!!!!! GEARSASIS!


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll be going to SFW Legs today. First time in the gym in 10 days. I was burnt out... Looking forward to some box squats like a MOFO!!!

GEARS!


----------



## Saney (Nov 19, 2010)

Saney's latest Pic

Tren in a couple weeks.. Gym will be opening soon.. Imma get nice


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking slim man. Time to bulk and add some fucking muscle now!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 19, 2010)

Dick was right...That Traz kinda sucks.......went to the Doc today and told him that Traz blows and he gave me some Ambien...SCOAR. 

U kniggs got any good REC cocktails for Ambien......Just drink sum Merlot with it or what?....Add sum weed to it?.... and how much Amb should I take...Mine are 10mg Tablets.

Might scoar a sakk today, too......My 1st Un-enjoyment check should be here today.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 19, 2010)

Stop being a pussy and drink 2 or 3 Four Lokos with it.

GICH!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 19, 2010)

Better stock up, I heard on the news today that there banning that shit in two weeks. 
Four-loco that is.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah, FDA sent them a warning letter saying caffeine was an unsafe additive.  Sorry ass excuse for another power grab.  They're re-releasing it sans caffeine.  WTF is next, banning Irish coffee because the whiskey w/ the caffeine would be way too dangerous if you drank 10 in a row?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank God we have politicians to tell us what is good for us


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 19, 2010)

SFW sucked balls today.  I was running on fumes, still tryin'a get over this bug.  I could tell I wasn't back up to speed last night, since I was gaspin' 4 breath after hammerin' the gilf.  I was sweating buckets all over her like never b4.  It was literally running offa me and soaking her hair and shit.  Fortunately, she's always said she digs it when I sweat all over her.  

@ Alfonse 
Weed and ambien will just knock ya out.  If you wanna get sum u4ia, I'd take the ambien widda coupla beers or merlot.  After the first coupla times tho, the u4ia ain't as intense.  Benzos are really the way to go.  

In other nuze, I got me some hydrocodone seerup for l8er on!  I'll hafta chase it down with a coupla natties 4 sho!


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 19, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Better stock up, I heard on the news today that there banning that shit in two weeks.
> Four-loco that is.


 
A good idea would be to buy as many cases as possible and then sell them to the local college kids. Talk about a major score!!!!


----------



## Saney (Nov 19, 2010)

this cruise is doing ok.. I could only max 275 on the bench.. But when I start my blast again, i better move up or i want a refund on my Gears!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 19, 2010)

Damn Saney, you're actually starting to look thin.  How much do you whey now?


----------



## Saney (Nov 19, 2010)

according to my scale, closer to 222 maybe.. but i'll be blasting my Sust 450 E5D, Tren 150 E3D, and 30mg Dbol ED.. that shit'll get my Bench press up or nothing will


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> hell my ex keeps coming over my house and cleans my room and puts my clothes away, then gets mad at me and leaves... Fuck yea
> 
> Oh and I have a Josh story
> 
> I went to Dunkin Donuts for an Ice'd Coffee, i told the Dot head to make it twice as strong.. so when i got home, i poured half into another cup and added left over coffee.. now i have two ice'd coffees for the price of one... SCOAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 19, 2010)

Bought 3 Four Lokos tonight.  Orange, UV and Lemonade.  I also have Cranberry Lemonade in the fridge.  Should be pretty set on the stuff.

Did a tri only SFW session.  Did legs yesterday and I don't like to hit back the next day so squeezed this in.  Just killed a foot long chipotle chicken from Subway.  Decent but not much flavor to that one.

GF is goin out of town Sun and a new one I had lined up already canceled out!  19 yr old w/ a nice looking shaved up kitty.  I get the sense that she's just a tease because last night she was supposedly super horny but now is suddenly on her period so can't come by Mon.  I suggested anal or a bj...nope.  Not free later in the week because of Thanksgiving.  Fine, what about next week?  Doesn't know...lol.  As if her job never posts the schedule in advance.  Bullshitting bitches are the worst.

My milf is down, or says so anyway, so we'll see if she pans out.  She's one of the most fun of all the regulars, so I hope she comes through.  The one that invited me last min to a hotel fuck date is supposed to be down too.  Haven't hit that one in at least 2 yrs so it'd be nice to re-up that hook up.  Hoping to have a busy week.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 19, 2010)

I like my ambien with a large cup of coffee so I can do some stream of conscious writing while my mind fights the zombification stage....just gotta time it so I'm out before old girl gets home and finds me sitting in the chair leaning forward drooling on the floor or reaching to open phantom doors..... Or worse having a conversation with her pillow


----------



## maniclion (Nov 19, 2010)

I had one who used the old anal rosaries and liked to drip hot wax on my nipples...I learnt tantric from her and it has made me a sexual tyrannosaurus, all the beads did was give me a tyranosoarass...


----------



## Tesla (Nov 19, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I like my ambien with a large cup of coffee


 
Nice idea.......gonna try that so they can fight against each other. LOL


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 19, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I like my ambien with a large cup of coffee so I can do some stream of conscious writing while my mind fights the zombification stage....just gotta time it so I'm out before old girl gets home and finds me sitting in the chair leaning forward drooling on the floor or reaching to open phantom doors..... Or worse having a conversation with her pillow



Ambien is some crazy shit.  I don't eff with it anymore after my last experience.  I took 3 and had a few beers.  I was chatting with some chick I'd just met on Yahoo msgr and apparently blacked out.  I was typing some real schizophrenic shit for about an hour.  There was even a burned out cigarette on the floor next to the PC and I never smoke in the house. I was basically in a dream while chatting. I wouldn't touch it again after that.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Nov 19, 2010)

Pinned gears this morn.

SFW tonight (chest/tris/bis/back) for the first time in 10 days. Felt good to be back at it. First time in this new gym after work... Some solid MILf opportunidads there.

Sucked down 2ml Vit c and 1ml Vit v on my way home... That V kicks in quick as fukk.

Where the fukk is Al? Big herps outbreak?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 19, 2010)

M1(The one with the caT) just texted me outta nowhere telling me her kid was with Dad and she was lonely laying on the couch.......I said maybe I should come over.....She's like, "that might hurt Dan's feelings".......I'm like "the Dan you said you would never touch with a ten foot pole"....She's like yeah......She's with my buddy Dan who she said was gross while we were dating.......WTF?.........chicks are so fucking wierd......she just texted me basically to tell me that and make me jealous......she's like..."please be cool to him next time you see him"......I said "don't worry, I won't kick his ass" LOL........Anyway.......bout to cue some chick thighs then have a couple Ambiens and Merlot......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 19, 2010)

U in the military DGG?


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 19, 2010)

Damn, you knigs be abusing that VitC & V.  I tried 2.5ml of C once and the wood was no better than 1ml.  Last nite, I had diamond cutting wood with only 1.5ml of C.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 19, 2010)

Tesla said:


> M1(The one with the caT) just texted me outta nowhere telling me her kid was with Dad and she was lonely laying on the couch.......I said maybe I should come over.....She's like, "that might hurt Dan's feelings".......I'm like "the Dan you said you would never touch with a ten foot pole"....She's like yeah......She's with my buddy Dan who she said was gross while we were dating.......WTF?.........chicks are so fucking wierd......she just texted me basically to tell me that and make me jealous......she's like..."please be cool to him next time you see him"......I said "don't worry, I won't kick his ass" LOL........Anyway.......bout to cue some chick thighs then have a couple Ambiens and Merlot......



Looks like ur building up some regs there.  This shit makes me wish I were single. Hell, being with the gilf last nite makes me wish I were single again.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 19, 2010)

I got my cock sucked last night . . sleep was fkg weird, kept waking up gasping or sum10.

Woke up this morning all fkg lean and vascular . .  went to SFW and nothing much in strength gains but the fkg veins and shit popping out were unbelievable! Damn looking like a roided out MFer a bit too much, gonna have to cover up in the gym at work I think. 

 . . also my nut sack has shrivelled badly, that must have been one hell of a blow-job  . .  gonna have to add some hCg to this abuser


----------



## SFW (Nov 19, 2010)

> I got my cock sucked last night . . sleep was fkg weird, kept waking up gasping or sum10


 
Thats the tren for sure. i sound like a winded fat fucking jew walking up stairs on high doses of tren.

I have woken up gasping as you said too. and wet. feels like shit is crawling on me bacause the sweat beads are running down my legs. then you step out from under the covers into an icy artic AC blast that leaves your teeth chattering. the only relief at this point is a steaming shower, dry sheets and a dry tshirt. and of course a full meal since ur already up. more cals = more jackedness.


----------



## MyK (Nov 19, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Nov 20, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

. . pinned 300mg test cyp, 150mg tren e, mowed a 400g sirloin and salad, now Im munching on strawberries and almond butter 

 gonna pin sum delta-tides for sleep . . hope this shit works otherwise I have NFI how I'll survive 12 weeks of tren on 3-5hrs sleep a night.


----------



## Saney (Nov 20, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> gonna pin sum delta-tides for sleep . . hope this shit works otherwise I have NFI how I'll survive 12 weeks of tren on 3-5hrs sleep a night.



lol you'll get used to it.


----------



## Chain Link (Nov 20, 2010)

Crono1000 said:


> I'm confused...
> 
> do I... do I pee in his butt yet?



Only if you want him to get pregnant- otherwise you should pull out and pee on his face.


----------



## Chain Link (Nov 20, 2010)

Also, wow. Did not realize this thread was 423 pages long when I responded to the second post in it


----------



## Tesla (Nov 20, 2010)

Chain Link said:


> Also, wow. Did not realize this thread was 423 pages long when I responded to the second post in it


 

Wtf?  lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 20, 2010)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video




Sad day when this man died. fearless human being, a dying breed.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 20, 2010)

Chain Link said:


> Also, wow. Did not realize this thread was 423 pages long when I responded to the second post in it



Dude where have you been for 5 years?  I remember you like it was yesterday and we and vieope were making fun of Var's height all the time....


----------



## Chain Link (Nov 20, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Dude where have you been for 5 years?  I remember you like it was yesterday and we and vieope were making fun of Var's height all the time....



I was living everything but healthy, so I thought it was implicitly dishonest to hang out on a health and fitness forum 

Its crazy though how many people are still around, I think I spent an hour just reading through my most recent posts from 2004-2005 ><

But tbh, it really does feel like nothing has changed. I still wonder who Min0 lee is/was. But I guess hes known foremost as Min0 lee at this point, so whoever he might have been before doesnt really matter 

Chrono was still peeing on things in 2009 from the looks of things 

How you been? ^^


----------



## maniclion (Nov 20, 2010)

Chain Link said:


> I was living everything but healthy, so I thought it was implicitly dishonest to hang out on a health and fitness forum
> 
> Its crazy though how many people are still around, I think I spent an hour just reading through my most recent posts from 2004-2005 ><
> 
> ...


The mystery of Min0 Lee has been solved but you'll have to do some investigating to find out......Crono broke up with Tit so I imagine he's pissing on toilet seats and in the bed everynight...I should email him and get him to come back he was practically my internet little brother....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 20, 2010)

maniclion said:


> The mystery of Min0 Lee has been solved



It has?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 20, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> It has?



You'll have to ask Paul, who will then ask Lee if Min0 can come out of hiding....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 20, 2010)

maniclion said:


> You'll have to ask Paul, who will then ask Lee if Min0 can come out of hiding....


  This paul guy does he even workout


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 20, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Sad day when this man died. fearless human being, a dying breed.


That man was an enemy of the state.  He clearly hated poor people and developing nations.  Afterall, everyone knows humans are destroying the planet thru capitalism.  Good riddance!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 20, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Thats the tren for sure. i sound like a winded fat fucking jew walking up stairs on high doses of tren.
> 
> I have woken up gasping as you said too. and wet. feels like shit is crawling on me bacause the sweat beads are running down my legs. then you step out from under the covers into an icy artic AC blast that leaves your teeth chattering. the only relief at this point is a steaming shower, dry sheets and a dry tshirt. and of course a full meal since ur already up. more cals = more jackedness.



Wird!  Every morning, I dread getting outta the sack, cuz my sheets & t-shirt are soaked.  First thang I do is turn on the schauer so I can warm up.  I don't have no trouble sleeping, but my bedroom smells like a fukkin NFL locker room if I don't wash my sheet like EOD.

Anyhoo, nice long day of fighting with the ole lady and sending her hateful txt msgs.  So, tired of that broad.  I basically asked her to eff off and not cum back from Chiner.  Please help me pray that she meets sum rich old Chinese commie party member with with a 9" uncircumscribed schlong so I can get my freedom!  GYCH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

I just mowed steak, salad and a whole fkg punnet of strawberries for lunch . . now time for a little afternoon LHJO


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 20, 2010)

What, not vegemite?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> What, not vegemite?


 
I rub that shit on my dick and get the Milf to lick it off. Or the neighbours cat


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 20, 2010)

Or 'roo mince and a Bloomin' Onion from Outback.  That plus Foster's is the national dish of Australia.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 20, 2010)

I never 8 vegemite in me life actually.  I heard it's kinda like spreading a bullion cube over bread.  Fukkin nay-sty!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

it's a yeast-based spread . .  like eating out a nasty street hooker after the sailors have been in town


----------



## Tesla (Nov 20, 2010)

Just pinned a ml of Canola Oil.......feeling uber-jerked..


----------



## Tesla (Nov 20, 2010)

YouTube Video












TIME TO DIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> lol you'll get used to it.


 
Nigger, I work 108hrs straight on 12 hour shifts!  . . without at least 5hrs Im a zombie

 . . I actually slept alright last night, sweaty but at least not weezing like some asthmatic jew-fuck!


----------



## MyK (Nov 21, 2010)

I just feuck ed  ahuge slut bareback. fuckem e . I probably have the hivv now. motherfucker man


----------



## Curt James (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 21, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> I just feuck ed  ahuge slut bareback. fuckem e . I probably have the hivv now. motherfucker man



Did you wash your junk off with beer? It'll kill the hiv but not the shame.  GICH


----------



## SFW (Nov 21, 2010)

im easy....im easy like lionel richie after snorting up a 1/2 oz prior to stepping on stage.






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Nov 21, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Nov 21, 2010)

I WANT COCAIN!!

I'll trade Gears for Coke... Whos up for it?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> im easy....im easy like lionel richie after snorting up a 1/2 oz prior to stepping on stage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

........He kept grabbing his nose at the beginning......He prolly did an 8-Ball before that performance


----------



## Tesla (Nov 21, 2010)

YouTube Video















Fuckin' bad ass guitar in this song


----------



## SFW (Nov 21, 2010)

Tesla said:


> ........He kept grabbing his nose at the beginning......He prolly did an 8-Ball before that performance


 
lmao word. He came running out onto the stage looking like Richard Pryor or something.

Plus he dusted his nostrils off like 12 times, is singing too fast and making up words. Clear signs of cocaine abusasis


----------



## Tesla (Nov 21, 2010)

Werds!!!! @ Fantastico!!


Reminds me of Morrie and his wife getting whacked!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Nov 21, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Nov 21, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2010)

that Kanye West song is kicking . . stupid fucks play it on free-to-air TV and end up censoring half of it


----------



## Saney (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm feeling that Scum bag song.. Kinda makes me reminisce a little


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 21, 2010)

comeing off tren sucks 12 weeks is already over  1 more week of test and then pct,life sucks...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2010)

never come off gears . . thats the secret


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 21, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> never come off gears . . thats the secret


 
I wish I could afford 2


----------



## Tesla (Nov 21, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I wish I could afford 2


 

Exactly!!! Me too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I wish I could afford 2


 
hock you hole for gears . . many around these here parts do . .  

you'd be better off jacked with a punctured anus than some smallfry


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Exactly!!! Me too.


 
Saney just won a bunch of free gears . . since you're his favourite uncle and all, and his GF doesnt approve of Gears usage,  maybe he'll give them to ya knigg!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 21, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> hock you hole for gears . . many around these here parts do . .
> 
> you'd be better off jacked with a punctured anus than some smallfry


  Being jack could get them a good price for that ass


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 21, 2010)

pimp my self for gears  Any takers?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 21, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Saney just won a bunch of free gears . . since you're his favourite uncle and all, and his GF doesnt approve of Gears usage, maybe he'll give them to ya knigg!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 21, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> never come off gears . . thats the secret



Werd!  Why cum off at all unless you just love being unjerked and undesireable.


----------



## Saney (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been on Gears Since July.. I feel pretty fucking good.

And yes the rumor is true. I had just came across lots of Free Gear and Greg said I can't abuse it anymore.. I'll be starting a lottery in the Anabolic Section


----------



## Tesla (Nov 21, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I've been on Gears Since July.. I feel pretty fucking good.
> 
> And yes the rumor is true. I had just came across lots of Free Gear and Greg said I can't abuse it anymore.. I'll be starting a lottery in the Anabolic Section


 
Tren?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2010)

Al if I win any comps you have have my gearez . . you've got poolside Milfies to entertain


----------



## Tesla (Nov 22, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Al if I win any comps you have have my gearez . . you've got poolside Milfies to entertain


 




I'm starting to feel undesirable right now........


----------



## SFW (Nov 22, 2010)

picked up some unbreakable combs they had on sale in the bargain bin. And by picked up i mean stole. Can wait to try these things out later in the gym lockers. i like all the mirrors they have there.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 22, 2010)

Will be board tonight now that my gangbang got cancelled. After I'm done playing with my new combs I'll just pass the time rolling change. I figure if I put 48 pennies in each roll I can save a buck or two at the bank. Suckers!!!! Score!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.  This was the one where you said someone was bringing a trained dog and all.  That really blows.  As far as the bank thing, that's a federal offense.  You'll be looking at 5-10yrs for each penny you jew'em out of.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Nov 22, 2010)

What up nigsss!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 22, 2010)

Opfor!  Our Dear Leader is back.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 22, 2010)

WTF is errbody?  Sherly y'all ain't gone out and gotten lives or some shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm here . . just got my Big on . . 220 lean MFg lbs  . . up 10lbs in 3 weeks!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm here too. I'm bored.


----------



## SFW (Nov 22, 2010)

lol dear leader 







You dont know how bad i wanted to comment on his dog situation on FB. I had Korean Jokes for days.

Anyway hes 18 and more jerked than 99% of you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm here too. I'm bored.


 
 . . it's probably a good time to show us your tits . .  the wank bank needs a deposit


----------



## SFW (Nov 22, 2010)

^ Shes a total hottie. Im in favor of this idea of boobage being revealed.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ^ Shes a total hottie. Im in favor of this idea of boobage being revealed.


 
LOL. You called me ugly remember?  

And that Chico bastard just posted a tranny with and erection in my visitor messages.  Im gonna start beating muther fuckers asses pretty soon.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2010)

As McGilf said, there could be DRSE membership up for grabs . .  you know that membership that Saney will never have? Yeah, that one


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 22, 2010)

Damn, you guys are getting board w/o my presence, talkin about scoaring combs and what not.  AP update.  GF is outta town and I was planning a rampage.  Several diff bitches already bailed.  Two supposedly just started ragging on days we had planned.  What a coincidence.  Another didn't show and didn't answer texts.  She forgot her cell in a friends car.....please!  LOL.  Worse than bailing is insulting your intelligence w/ lame excuses.  Just say you can't or don't want to.  Not that big a deal.

So, one of my old regulars came through tonight.  She's one of the few real ones from CL.  Friend of mine placed an ad there for us to dom some sub bitches.  A decent number actually answered and this one was legit.  He hit it several times and then told her to come see me.  This was a couple yrs ago and she's been coming back since.  Same girl I mentioned once where me and a diff friend of mine shot directly in each eye.  I have a pic of it somewhere that I'll have to post.

She's fun but tends to be annoying.  She grew up around here but has this annoying country type of sound w/ certain words.  That and she stays around and talks about how she hates her sister all the time.  Gets old but at least her ass came through.  My fun milf is supposed to come around after work tomorrow.  We'll see if she does.  GF comes back Wed. then goes back out to Denver in a couple moar weeks.  Gonna makeher bring me some Big Fat cupcakes back....ultimate cheat food!


----------



## SFW (Nov 22, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> LOL. You called me ugly remember?
> 
> And that Chico bastard just posted a tranny with and erection in my visitor messages. Im gonna start beating muther fuckers asses pretty soon.


 
i spoke in haste but i can retract statements now if i want 

chico wants to confirm you are a tranny so he can complete his LHJO fantasies. Dont play into that sick south american bastards erotica games.


----------



## SFW (Nov 22, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Damn, you guys are getting board w/o my presence, talkin about scoaring combs and what not. AP update. GF is outta town and I was planning a rampage. Several diff bitches already bailed. Two supposedly just started ragging on days we had planned. What a coincidence. Another didn't show and didn't answer texts. She forgot her cell in a friends car.....please! LOL. Worse than bailing is insulting your intelligence w/ lame excuses. Just say you can't or don't want to. Not that big a deal.
> 
> So, one of my old regulars came through tonight. She's one of the few real ones from CL. Friend of mine placed an ad there for us to dom some sub bitches. A decent number actually answered and this one was legit. He hit it several times and then told her to come see me. This was a couple yrs ago and she's been coming back since. Same girl I mentioned once where me and a diff friend of mine shot directly in each eye. I have a pic of it somewhere that I'll have to post.
> 
> She's fun but tends to be annoying. She grew up around here but has this annoying country type of sound w/ certain words. That and she stays around and talks about how she hates her sister all the time. Gets old but at least her ass came through. My fun milf is supposed to come around after work tomorrow. We'll see if she does. GF comes back Wed. then goes back out to Denver in a couple moar weeks. Gonna makeher bring me some Big Fat cupcakes back....ultimate cheat food!


 

holy fucking essays!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 22, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> LOL. You called me ugly remember?
> 
> And that Chico bastard just posted a tranny with and erection in my visitor messages.  Im gonna start beating muther fuckers asses pretty soon.



Didn't I vouch for her weeks ago???  Gosh!


----------



## Saney (Nov 22, 2010)

Where are my fucking Dbol's at???


GEAR!


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 22, 2010)

Neg'n them 1 post have'n mthrfkrs... Ha ha... Good times. I spose I can get in on the repp'n when I get to work tomorra. 

GICH!


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 22, 2010)

Does anybuddy got a GD AP story that isn't about how it didn't happen FFS?

CellarDoor is a chick? WTF?


----------



## SFW (Nov 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Where are my fucking Dbol's at???
> 
> 
> GEAR!


 
haha thats what SHE said.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> haha thats what SHE said.


 
You know Ima chick.  You all know it.  That's why you boys give me such a hard time.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 22, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Does anybuddy got a GD AP story that isn't about how it didn't happen FFS?
> 
> CellarDoor is a chick? WTF?



You might have missed the part where I DID get some tonight.  I have an offer for moar from a diff one later that I may end up taking too.  Doesn't matter how many don't come through as long as one of them does.  That's exactly why you need to have several on deck so that when one or two bail on plans you have other options.


----------



## sandra.tlr16 (Nov 22, 2010)

*workout routines*

Workout routines are what exercises, how many sets, how many reps etc. that you do for each muscle. For example, 3 sets of the flat bench press, 3 sets on the incline bench press, and 2 sets of flat bench dumbell flyes is an example of one of the many chest weightlifting workout routines. A workout split is a term given to how you split up your workout. What days you do what muscle on. For example, doing biceps back and legs on Monday, and doing triceps shoulders and chest on Thursday is a workout split. Here i will give you some sample workout routines, the routine I use, and tell you how to make your own workout routine.


----------



## SFW (Nov 22, 2010)

that wasnt even directed at you lol. he knows what im talking about. 

hes a gear scamming POS is what he is!


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh... That book was so long, I musta skimmed right over that part. My bad...


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 22, 2010)

Sandra... WTF are you talking about? Is this Al's 3rd account?

Oh... And we are gonna need some bomb pics. Immediately. Or GTFO!!!

GYCH!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 22, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Is this Al's 3rd account?


 

WTF?    I've always had 1 acct.   Just a name change


----------



## SFW (Nov 22, 2010)

al was lurking


----------



## SFW (Nov 22, 2010)

hows them trazzies working? you never reported back


----------



## Tesla (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hows them trazzies working? you never reported back


 
I did report last week........I said they suck just like you said they would.....Told Doc they blew and he gave me Ambien......Couldn't be happier......sleeping like a baby.......The bags and dark circles are gone from my eyes now


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 22, 2010)

He said you were right and they sucked yesterday.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 22, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> He said you were right and they sucked yesterday.


 
Fuck dude, give me a break.......I'm old


Did I really say that yesterday?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 23, 2010)

I could be wrong but I was thinking it was closer to that than a week ago.  Either way, I remember you not being impressed w/ the stuff.  I dunno why a lot of you guys are so into anti-anxiety/pain killer type stuff.  I just never saw the need for all that.  I dabbled w/ weed a bit when I was younger but that was about it.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 23, 2010)

Because those pills rock, specially with a few natty ices to wash'em down.

Anyhoo, I hate fukkin pinning quads.  Seems like I hit a vein everytime.  I'm pinning this mornin and the dart goes str8 in like a hot knife thru butter.  Better yet, margarine.  As soon as I pull back on the plunger, up comes prolly halfa cc of blood.  I was all the way in there with a 1.5 incher.  Fukkin pist me off.  So, I squirt the blood in the comode and go back in a few inches further down.  Now, I'm sposed to SFLegz later and I just know my quad is gonna be in pain.

The thangs we do in order to get jerk'd!


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 23, 2010)

You squirted into the comode? That's hot...


----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Because those pills rock, specially with a few natty ices to wash'em down.
> 
> Anyhoo, I hate fukkin pinning quads. Seems like I hit a vein everytime. I'm pinning this mornin and the dart goes str8 in like a hot knife thru butter. Better yet, margarine. As soon as I pull back on the plunger, up comes prolly halfa cc of blood. I was all the way in there with a 1.5 incher. Fukkin pist me off. So, I squirt the blood in the comode and go back in a few inches further down. Now, I'm sposed to SFLegz later and I just know my quad is gonna be in pain.
> 
> The thangs we do in order to get jerk'd!


 

I fukkin' love Quads.....I don't aspirate(too hard to pull the plunger back when cut with Grapeseed Oil), I just go for it.......I use a 5/8" dart for my quads and never had any problem or pain

I'm sure I'll pay one of these days for not aspirating.....but I'm a Gambling man by nature


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 23, 2010)

@ Buzzard.  Yeah, it was pretty hot.  U'd have to have been there.

@ Alfonse.  Dude, if I didn't aspirate when pinning quads, I'd have pinned many a vein by now.  Seems it happens about E3T I pin quads.  I use 1.5 inchers and bury that fukker.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 23, 2010)

Just pin your pec and make sure you put the video of it on youtube.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 23, 2010)

I do a lot of pec pins actually.  My fave are delts & pecs.  Ass shots are hard to do.  It's hard to reach all the way back and get it right into the side of the ring.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> @ Alfonse. Dude, if I didn't aspirate when pinning quads, I'd have pinned many a vein by now. Seems it happens about E3T I pin quads. I use 1.5 inchers and bury that fukker.


 
Use a 5/8" or 1" dart........u don't need a 1-1/2" for quads


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 23, 2010)

I just like going deep.  The deeper the better.  You're just scared of needles period and the idea of deep pinning makes you break out in a cold sweat and cry for yur mama.  5/8" is for gear pansies!  

Anyhoo, I missed it when everyone finally showed up last nite, including Cellar door.  If she was that bored, then she had plenty of time to post up some junk pics..... err, I mean T&A pics!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I just like going deep. The deeper the better.


 
Why is it better?  As long as it gets in the muscle that's all that counts.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 23, 2010)

I guess I just feel like I'm gonna absorb it better the deeper it goes.  I use a 1.5" on delts & pecs also.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I do a lot of pec pins actually. My fave are delts & pecs. Ass shots are hard to do. It's hard to reach all the way back and get it right into the side of the ring.


 
LOL... That is a beeyotch.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyhoo, I missed it when everyone finally showed up last nite, including Cellar door. If she was that bored, then she had plenty of time to post up some junk pics..... err, I mean T&A pics!


 
Werd... I ain't buying it until I've personally thrown at least 1 feenga up in it...


----------



## maniclion (Nov 23, 2010)

It smells like assholes and soy sauce up in here.......


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 23, 2010)

The soy sauce smell is Roids. His wife cracked a bottle of Kikkoman over his head when she found out about the GILF.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I guess I just feel like I'm gonna absorb it better the deeper it goes. I use a 1.5" on delts & pecs also.


 
1.5" on the delts are g2g ..  speaking of which I got a plane to catch . . . test n' tren time! 

btw, been reading some giveaway thread . .I swear to god Saney gonna be the 1st from the CT to get the banned stick in the ass . .lol . . jfc he know's how to piss a nigga off! 

oh, and Al, Saney got his free prize retracted, so its unjerkedness for you mate


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2010)

hb1 said:


> I retrated the free offer when I realized you were still bashing us on other threads. Also, out of respect for the people you have insulted in my forum its not right to publicly reward that behavior.
> 
> I am also NOT happy that you have an IRON MG LABS BANNER enbeded in your post as if you speak for them whenever you are bashing or insulting someone. You ruin every thread you post on in my forum.
> Iyou really need to be BANNED.


 
Here we go . . Prince is going to ass-rape him!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> oh, and Al, Saney got his free prize retracted, so its unjerkedness for you mate


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2010)

Tesla said:


>


 

Update: Saney has been banned! Mwahahaha!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2010)

WTF is going on?........What did he do?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2010)

Fuckin' Un-enjoyment just banged me 2 weeks cuz I claimed the week I got laid off......Plus 1 week waiting period.........That woulda been my cycle for Spring  .....Oh well........Time for a P-rip and Shot of Capt'n Morgan


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 23, 2010)

Why did Saney get banned and who was the guy from that quote?  I'm lost.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Why did Saney get banned and who was the guy from that quote? I'm lost.


 

Clear your PM's, Josh.......


----------



## maniclion (Nov 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Why did Saney get banned and who was the guy from that quote?  I'm lost.


Click the little blue > arrow next to HB1 in the quote and it will take you directly to the thread....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Mani.  PM's cleared.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 23, 2010)

Funk saney you let your mouth write a check your body couldn't cash


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 23, 2010)

His profile is still there.  Has he actually been banned or did that guy just say he ought to be?  Where the fuck is he gonna go now?  I always heard it was near impossible to get banned here.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> HFS!   I'm gonna have to go check out the rest of the place.  I haven't even been to the sauna or pool yet.  No telling what goes on around here.
> 
> Testing:  Fuck, shit, dick, pussy, asshole.
> 
> Wow!  They don't even bleep this shit out like they did at our old home!  Fucking awesome!



But apparently you can't fuck with a board sponsor.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 23, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> But apparently you can't fuck with a board sponsor.



I dunno why anyone would want to.  They literally keep the site online.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> His profile is still there.  Has he actually been banned or did that guy just say he ought to be?  Where the fuck is he gonna go now?  I always heard it was near impossible to get banned here.


Just don't threaten other members, fuck with the sponsors or mock Robert D. like I did one time and you'll be fine......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I dunno why anyone would want to.  They literally keep the site online.



Exactly, but he goes off every now and then.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 23, 2010)

is cruiseing fuck it.cruise for 5 weeks back to tren eth


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 23, 2010)

Thats why i only use FDA approved Gears..


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 23, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> Thats why i only use FDA approved Gears..


 
 me 2


----------



## SFW (Nov 23, 2010)

he's permafucked or temp banned?


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 23, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> he's permafucked or temp banned?


 
permafucked,lost his free gear and probally at home singing the first cut is the deepest


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 23, 2010)

my niggas....MY NIGGAS GETTIN BANNED N SHIT UP IN HERR, BETTER HIDE YO WIFE AND YO KIDS CUZ THEY COMIN NIGGA!


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol... Silly SOB. Always pushin the limits. Let's have a moment of silence


----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Lol... Silly SOB. Always pushin the limits. Let's have a moment of silence


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 23, 2010)

So I guess that DRSE spot that Saney was never gonna get anyway is still open, eh?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 23, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> So I guess that DRSE spot that Saney was never gonna get anyway is still open, eh?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 23, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> permafucked,lost his free gear and probally at home singing the first cut is the deepest


 u bet saney i mean game


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Nov 23, 2010)

POF came thru today... Nothin special, but she was DTF...

GPOFCH!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2010)

YouTube Video











Dude has serious pipes!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 23, 2010)

What a dumbfuck.  Unrestricted filth is allowed, plenty of free gears going around, and he still managed to get his ass banned, after winning free gear.  If it were anyone but saney, it'd be hard to believe.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 23, 2010)

gearsmcgilf said:


> what a dumbfuck.  Unrestricted filth is allowed, plenty of free gears going around, and he still managed to get his ass banned, after winning free gear.  If it were anyone but saney, it'd be hard to believe.



lol


----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2010)

YouTube Video












Dude from Slayer just ripping the six string.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 24, 2010)

So can someone give me the cliff notes on what inSaney did to get banned?


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> So can someone give me the cliff notes on what inSaney did to get banned?


 
He was bustin' HB1's ballz about $30 S/H fee. Then... He won some gearz, but HB1 retracted the prize because he read some of Saney's posts. Saney called him Indian giver and corksukkers. LOL


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 24, 2010)

kinda gay they make you pay S/H for something you "won".


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 24, 2010)

Hell, I'd gladly pay $30 s/h for a buncha free gears.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah me too but it's still gay.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 24, 2010)

How do you win free gears??...I wanna know how Saney did it. 

Is there a lottery or contest?


----------



## maniclion (Nov 24, 2010)

This white widow is the bliss kine, ho! 40 minutes of intense euphoria like I took 4 vicodin and 2 valiums.....  And my imagination is on fire...


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> kinda gay they make you pay S/H for something you "won".


 
No no no.... He wasn't having to pay s/h for his prize, he was just belly-achin about Hardbody's typical $30 s/h. Saney was going to get his gears completely free of charge.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 24, 2010)

Tesla said:


> How do you win free gears??...I wanna know how Saney did it.
> 
> Is there a lottery or contest?


 
That's a dayum good question. I ain't won sh!t here.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 24, 2010)

I have some original Superdrol in my kitchen cabinets. Think I can fatten up my Ebay account and sell them there?


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> kinda gay they make you pay S/H for something you "won".


 
Here's the link (I'm not sure if this will work)... You can read how the whole thing went down. Saney being Saney.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/hardbody/116413-free-test-prop-methanodex.html


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 24, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Here's the link (I'm not sure if this will work)... You can read how the whole thing went down. Saney being Saney.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/hardbody/116413-free-test-prop-methanodex.html


 

 Saney

Judging from the other posts I didn't think Saney's was all that bad. Funny, yes. Well it's only a 3 day ban anyway. That dude was an indian giver though since he did say Saney won something.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Go fuck yourself, and stuff...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 24, 2010)

Someone said it was permanent.  Either way, bad idea to bash a sponsor,  but an especially bad idea if you just scoared some free stuff from  them.  About the SD, Ebay will get you a lot more money but it's  probably expired by now.  Might be an issue for some ppl.  You'll need  to be clever about how you list it or it'll get yanked pretty fast.  I  would probably do a buy it now option and hopefully sell it before they  notice.  GICH


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 24, 2010)

another fun ap session last night with the new cumdumpster.....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 24, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> another fun ap session last night with the new cumdumpster.....



Nice bootay!


----------



## SFW (Nov 24, 2010)

Tesla said:


> How do you win free gears??...I wanna know how Saney did it.
> 
> Is there a lottery or contest?


 

in the sponsor areas, they have the occasional lotto giveaways. 

  you didnt know? saney...he also wins raffle dildos on other websites. and he has a muscle bear acct and several zoo porn accts. Sick fuck.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 24, 2010)

Just rented The Expendables.  Should be a kick ass action flick seeing as how many action stars are in it.  In the process of converting it to MP4 format for the cell.  GF is getting back in tonight w/ her sister so I have to go pick her up in a bit from the sister's hotel.  Her mom is bringing over home made raviolis so I'm gonna be a pig tonight.


----------



## SFW (Nov 24, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Update: Saney has been banned! Mwahahaha!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 24, 2010)

So is it really just three days or perm?  Someone said it was just 3 earlier.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>


 He's on double decka probaton


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 24, 2010)

So the raviolis didn't fucking happen.  Turns out they told her mom not  to worry about it.  My ass had purposely not eaten prior.  So we go to  the bar when i usually watch games and got a pizza which is normally  awesome.  Dry as fuck tonight and a dumb, lazy waitress.  Generally lame  night.

Tomorrow I'm getting deep fried turkey, though.  That'll make the whole  world right.  Good shit, if you've never had it.  Juicy as hell.   Sippin' in a cherry chocolate beer and relaxing.  YUM!

P.S.  Decided to add EQ to the upcoming run.  That should all a little  moar high quality mass and strength.  We're here.  We're geared.   Get  used to it!  That slogan should sound familiar to moast of you for  obvious reasons.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 24, 2010)

Pretty dead in here.  Saney killed the CT when he got himself banned!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2010)

supp you unjerked pole-smoking yamaka-wearing, penny-pinching hebrew fucks?


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Nov 25, 2010)

Glad HardBody1 Could Help!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 25, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> another fun ap session last night with the new cumdumpster.....



Damn, that shit looks nice.  But why are the pics so small?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Turkey Day to all u effin' ass bandits!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Turkey Day to all y'all starfish stabbers!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 25, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 25, 2010)

Trying to beat my big division rival this week.  Got Pettigrew at TE.  Doin' okay but he needs a TD.  Rest of the squad is Peyton, Steven Jackson, Keiland Williams, DeSean Jackson, Mike Wallace, Raiders and Matt Bryant.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Nov 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Trying to beat my big division rival this week. Got Pettigrew at TE. Doin' okay but he needs a TD. Rest of the squad is Peyton, Steven Jackson, Keiland Williams, DeSean Jackson, Mike Wallace, Raiders and Matt Bryant.


 
I got Keiland Williams and Oakland D as well.........Dez Bryant is killing me.......so is Kitna


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Turkey Day kniggs! Just ate the bird I brined and it was jerked and very tan. I drank 2 bottles of Santa Margerita... Feelin alright.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 25, 2010)

Dallas nearly shocked the Saints tonight.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 25, 2010)

Saney????!!!!????


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 25, 2010)

Saney said he was unbanned already.  Where is that unjerked and untanned faggot?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 25, 2010)

Had Thanksgiving Dinner at the Golden Corral today and, ironically, no gilfs involved for this Golden Corral date!  The fude sucked balls.  But, still loaded up.  Gonna have to go all out next year to make up for it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 25, 2010)

Had deep fried turkey, seasoned sweet potatoes, home made stuffing and gravy.  Fore dessert, some date nut cake.  About to finally get those home made raviolis I was supposed to have the other night.  Good shit.  Even the sauce is home made.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 25, 2010)

Werd!  I got txt msgs from the gilf/gf all day, telling me about all the good home cooked stuff they were making at her crib.  She had a house full of friends and relatives.  They were making candied yams, turkey/dressing, nanna puddn', collard greens (which I won't touch), and all kinds of shit.  They're still over there hangin out now. It woulda been nice to hang with them.  But, her family and coworkers aren't too fond of me after all that's happened. Makes me wish things had turnt out differently.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2010)

You should get well ripped on 4 loko, dress up in a suit and sunglasses and raid the joint under the guise of a DRSE sting mission


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 26, 2010)

Werd!  It's prolly best this way.  Next thing you know, they'd all be pressing me for DRSE intel and there'd be trouble.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 26, 2010)

wtf is going on in here...?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 26, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> You should get well ripped on 4 loko, dress up in a suit and sunglasses and raid the joint under the guise of a DRSE sting mission



You got Four Loko down there?  I'm about to SF chest.  Getting in the Christmas spirit by wearing a t shirt I picked up at Target.  Blue w/ a big image of the face of the Bumble from Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer.  The ladies love it.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 26, 2010)

I hit three places yesterday, couple family gigs and the large North Shore party. over 200 people were there and an acid jazz DJ...as he promised the surfer host got me stoned and then we ate massive quantities of seared poultry and handfuls of that moist and greasy Kalua pig roast.....then oinked a fat piece of tiramisu soaked in a very strong espresso which gave me a charge to hang near the dance area and watch some gals in bikini's grooving on each other....then I smoked a few bowls more and headed to the hospital(mental ward) to visit my GF's mom who hasn't been taking her meds.  Right before I pulled into the parking lot I tapped into my one-hitter with a small hunk of hash mixed in....next thing I know I'm lost in a labyrinth of hallways that stretched for what seemed like half-miles in the basement.  Let me tell you Hospital mental ward hallways on a holiday with no one around are fear inducing buzzkills....

Imagine You are in the Twilight Zone Stoned and Alone...Now Imagine you are in the basement of a hospital headed to the Mental Ward and every hallway stretches on forever...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You got Four Loko down there? I'm about to SF chest. Getting in the Christmas spirit by wearing a t shirt I picked up at Target. Blue w/ a big image of the face of the Bumble from Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer. The ladies love it.


 

No we have Goon Bags. 2-4L of wine or pre-mixed spirits in a bag with a tap on it. The bag itself is in a small cardboard box but the Dero's use the bag after drinking for a make-shift pillow. 

Abo's love this shit, also known as a Gin's Handbag. A Gin is the ultimate Gilfing prize, a Gin Gilfer is known as a Gin Jockey 

btw, just to let you fags know: I am jacked, tanned and got my Big on


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 26, 2010)

Delts are looking like they're getting good separation.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 26, 2010)

Werd!  Delts & tris lookin uber jerked.  We got those wine boxes over here also.  My bro and I got super hammed on that shit once back in the day.  It's truly some ghetto shit.  I can see the abos down under going apeshit over it.  

BTW, I don't think I'll ever have a chance with LW now after asking to eat her doggy.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 26, 2010)

BOGO sale at Sten now til Tuesday with a free product(Clen or IGF-Des) just for ordering. I'm gonna ask for an extra Tadalafil in the "comments" section in lieu of Clen or IGF........usually they'll do it........so it'll be but 1 get 2..... SCOAR!!!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 26, 2010)

Werd! I have to jump all over the Sten "sale" myself. Busted 4 nuts on Wednesday night/Thursday morning. Gotta keep up.

Smoking a stogie before jumping in the shower and heading out to a beer pong tourny.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 26, 2010)

I busted a couple today, but thru LHJO.  I still haven't broke the seal on my sten C.  It looks like C-lite.  Prolly should pin a ml of it to get the full effects.  I'm plannin to burst at least one on Sunday nite with da gilf.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 26, 2010)

This would be the ultimate GILfage..........Last night at Thanksgiving Dinner I think my Bro-In laws Mom was hitting on me.......Playing footsies and touching my leg and shit at the end of the night at the Dinner table when everyone was wasted.........She's like 70.........No one could break that record. LOL.........Could u imagine if I ever did that.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 26, 2010)

Dude!  You gotta make it happen 4real.  She threw it out there, so you gotta follow up.  Maybe you can say that you left something there and go back.  Bring along a bottle of merlot, some mushy cafeteria take-out, and some astroglide.  

This would be the epic CT AP story.  We might just have to shut the place down after that.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> This would be the epic CT AP story. We might just have to shut the place down after that.


 
Werd! 

Nothing could top it........She's not bad for 70......Big bombs, too


----------



## maniclion (Nov 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd!  Delts & tris lookin uber jerked.  We got those wine boxes over here also.  My bro and I got super hammed on that shit once back in the day.  It's truly some ghetto shit.  I can see the abos down under going apeshit over it.
> 
> BTW, I don't think I'll ever have a chance with LW now after asking to eat her doggy.


An Aussie invented the wine in a bag in a box I believe, saw it on Discovery or History channel, show was about wine....

I can only stomach Franzia after guzzling a bottle or 2 of better stuff first.....well the Sangria I can do sober....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 26, 2010)

I used to drink Franzia and Peter Vella back in the day with my neighbor.  He hipped me to box wine and we used to all get trashed on it.  The white grenache was the best one.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 26, 2010)

That Franzia will give you the worst of hangovers too.  Me and my bro were up to 5:00am cruizin around Atlanta.  He was sposed to be @ work @ 9:00.  This was when he was in school, so it was just a bs job.  Next morning, they called @ 9:30 to ask wtf he was.  He prolly was using the bag as a pillow at that point.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 26, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> No we have Goon Bags. 2-4L of wine or pre-mixed spirits in a bag with a tap on it. The bag itself is in a small cardboard box but the Dero's use the bag after drinking for a make-shift pillow.
> 
> Abo's love this shit, also known as a Gin's Handbag. A Gin is the ultimate Gilfing prize, a Gin Gilfer is known as a Gin Jockey
> 
> btw, just to let you fags know: I am jacked, tanned and got my Big on


 
LMFAO my mom used to drink that wine in a box all the fuckin time, and would save the bags when they got low for whatever reason.. Shit gets you drunk, but talk about a fucking hangover from hell, jesus.

 I got some good CT storys to tell about my life that is shit you could NOT make up... Pondering if I should spill or not...


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lame niggas..POF has been a blessing though.. Girl atm.. Took 2 messages


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 26, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Lame niggas..POF has been a blessing though.. Girl atm.. Took 2 messages



If your truly eating from that much props. Enjoy the good times


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 26, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> If your truly eating from that much props. Enjoy the good times


 
Pic makes her look better than she actually is, but i ate from it one time and its still damn good... I was hoping to post some good ass storys and this place is dead though, what gives


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 26, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Pic makes her look better than she actually is, but i ate from it one time and its still damn good... I was hoping to post some good ass storys and this place is dead though, what gives



Saney killed it by getting banned.


----------



## dayday87 (Nov 26, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Saney killed it by getting banned.


 
I thought he was supposed to be unbanned by now? Who woulda ever thought the CT would be dead by anything other than the thread being closed?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 26, 2010)

A couple ppl were saying it was a permaban, not just a time out.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 26, 2010)

Prince responded on another thread saying it was just 3 days.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 26, 2010)

SF-Rack pulls and all back today. Fukkin Feelin it like a mofo. Traps, lats, lower back... All of it's dead.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not sure I could LHJO to Al's 70 yo GILF AP scenario, but I'll try. So post it up when it happens. And on the Astroglide? You better bring extras.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> I thought he was supposed to be unbanned by now? Who woulda ever thought the CT would be dead by anything other than the thread being closed?


 
CT ain't dead . . been busy organising a Gilf-off


----------



## vortrit (Nov 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> CT ain't dead . . been busy organising a Gilf-off



Who fucking cares? The McRib is back!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Nov 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> CT ain't dead . . been busy organising a Gilf-off


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 27, 2010)

Went out with the gilf last nite.  Fukkin wore out this morning.  I didn't get back till 3:00am.  She had this d-bag guy friend of hers show up last nite.  Dude was such a cheese ball douche, 5-o'clock shadow with a cheesy hairdo and shit, like 42 going on 22 and starts all grillin' me about my situation with the wife.  He was all like "yeah i've always been like a big bro to her.  Then he's all asking me what was the kinkiest thing I've ever done with a chick, in front of her.  So, I tell him anal, then said "okay u'r turn."  She and he looked at each other and she's like "watch what you say!"  

After a while, I started thinking maybe there was sum10 b/w the two of them.  I finally got pissed off at their body language and shit and the way he was all up in my bidness when I didn't even know the d-bag.  So I said I was going to go take a piss, and just fuggin left.  I sent her a txt on the way back and says "I'd finally had enough.  Why didn't you just tell me you'd screwed him b4 so it wouldn't have been such a shocker when I found out on my own."  She calls back and was all upset that I left w/out sayin bye, and swears she's never so much as kissed the dude b4; just a friend and that she was just tryin' a make him settle down with that comment.  She's all like we only got 3 weeks till the wife gets home so we need to just enjoy it and not argue and shit.  Guess I midas well just enjoy the AP without the drama till then.  I just get so fukkin tired of "guy friends". Guess I ain't got no room to be complaining about anything tho.  Fuggit!


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 27, 2010)

Shoulda just smashed that not-big doucher fukk. Then let the chips fall where they may. Or at least, that's what Ida done.

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 27, 2010)

I hear ya, Roids.......I've had almost an exact situation like that where I thought the chick I was dating was boning her guy friend........I just left like u did right in front of both of 'em......then she calls telling me she never fucked him....I call BS.......fukkin' lyin' ass cunts......


I agree with Buzzard's idea.......woulda been the best idea for Roids and me at the time


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 27, 2010)

Werd!  I felt like it.  I friggin hate the dude friend thing. You just never know.  Bout half the time, they either are or have been boning them.  Dude was tryin'a get get all of us (her and her gal friend) to go to a skrip club at 2:30.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 27, 2010)

YouTube Video

















YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 27, 2010)

Doesn't even matter if they weren't fucking.  It's enough of an offense for her to have put dude on your case w/ all the q's.  That alone is enough reason to leave like you did and probably cut her off for good now.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 27, 2010)

40% off at GenX right now thru Sunday....blowing out stock.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 27, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Doesn't even matter if they weren't fucking.  It's enough of an offense for her to have put dude on your case w/ all the q's.  That alone is enough reason to leave like you did and probably cut her off for good now.



Werd.  That's how I felt last nite.  I don't think she meant for him to do that.  But, he was already drunk when he showed up and just started talkin smack.  I did tell him summa my situation cause I knew it would get back to her co-workers anyhoo.  Then, he was like "well, what he was sayin sounds legit."  Like I had to pass his test or some shit.  The main thing that pist me off was when he was asking me about the kinkiest thing I'd ever done and they were kind of looking at each other and she said "watch what you say."  Made me wonder if he was gonna bring up sum10 they'd done.  I might have just been a lil paranoid since I'd been drinking also.  But, I think my suspicions were legit nonetheless.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 27, 2010)

Regardless of whether they have or not. Set that fukkin douche bag straight on the trash talk. I personally like to send the "I'll beat your ass fr looking at me wrong" message right off the bat. Just so he knows runnin his head to the wrong mthrfkr will result in a beat down.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 27, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Werd!
> 
> Nothing could top it........She's not bad for 70......Big bombs, too


 
WTF are you waiting for!!?? Destroy that vintage puss!!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 27, 2010)

I forgot to tell this story from a couple of weeks ago. I got married on 10/10 and we decided to have a big party/reception on 11/13. We had BBQ, band, 2 kegs. Anywho... We had the place till 11pm. So we close the joint down and head, cuz I'm already hammered. I don't recall leaving the party. So we go to a local bar (me, ol lady and 4 other friends). At some point, I guess I had enough of this dude talking and proceeded to shove him down whilst knocking over 2 hi-top tables. 5 bouncers grab me and walk me out. The ol lady told me they were are scared of me and told me I could come back in if I didn't beat anyones ass. LOL.

I guess all you can do when you black is HOPE you had a good time.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 27, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! I felt like it. I friggin hate the dude friend thing. You just never know. Bout half the time, they either are or have been boning them. Dude was tryin'a get get all of us (her and her gal friend) to go to a skrip club at 2:30.


 
You and the d-bag should've run an Eiffel Tower on the GILF. Just sayin...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 27, 2010)

Yer all a bunch of fucking faggots.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 27, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Yer all a bunch of fucking faggots.


 
+1


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2010)

JFC . . Saney's big fat retarded GF, now ex-GF, has been moderating his facebook page .. . I would smash her stupid, pig-dog face in if I ever saw her  WTF is wrong with that boy?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 27, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> +1



+2


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> JFC . . Saney's big fat retarded GF, now ex-GF, has been moderating his facebook page .. . I would smash her stupid, pig-dog face in if I ever saw her  WTF is wrong with that boy?


 
 what a puss


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> JFC . . Saney's big fat retarded GF, now ex-GF, has been moderating his facebook page .. . I would smash her stupid, pig-dog face in if I ever saw her  WTF is wrong with that boy?



How the hell is she moderating it?  He has to run everything by her before he posts or what?  Did he admit to as much or something?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 27, 2010)

bump


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 27, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Lame niggas..POF has been a blessing though.. Girl atm.. Took 2 messages


 Props mah knigglet


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 27, 2010)

vortrit said:


> +2


 +5


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 27, 2010)

Drinking some Crown Royal on the rocks and puffing on a stogie... 

Sore as fuck. Played the yearly day after turkey day tackle football game. Then had a softball tourny this morning. Yeah rolling on 3 hours of sleep. Fuck it, get bombed, fix my combover tonight and sleep in tomorrow...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 27, 2010)

I like jerking off to asian porn.


----------



## independent (Nov 27, 2010)

Just went and sold some gold I had, lady offers me 14.50 a gram and I tell her no way I can get 20.00 elsewhere.  She calls her boss and says he can give me 26.00.  Anyways I walk out of there with $1200 cash, I think he fucked up. Scoar!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 27, 2010)

Did you roll some fags in the village for that gold?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 27, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Drinking some Crown Royal on the rocks and puffing on a stogie...
> 
> Sore as fuck. Played the yearly day after turkey day tackle football game. Then had a softball tourny this morning. Yeah rolling on 3 hours of sleep. Fuck it, get bombed, fix my combover tonight and sleep in tomorrow...


 
Werd!!!!!!  Downing a Jack and Coke right now.....just twisted one and torched it. 


Holidays are killing my SFW and rain is killing my bike rides.......Still Krooozing, need to get back on track next week......I wish Summer was here.....


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 27, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmm..............crown is my drink of choice.


----------



## Saney (Nov 27, 2010)

Fuck this is gay!


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 27, 2010)

Haha he's back!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 27, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Drinking some Crown Royal on the rocks and puffing on a stogie...
> 
> Sore as fuck. Played the yearly day after turkey day tackle football game. Then had a softball tourny this morning. Yeah rolling on 3 hours of sleep. Fuck it, get bombed, fix my combover tonight and sleep in tomorrow...


 Crown black Mah knigg


----------



## independent (Nov 27, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Did you roll some fags in the village for that gold?



No but you got me thinking. The bummer is I have to pay property taxes


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 27, 2010)

Fuck, all outta Crown. Hmm, time to hit up the Havana Club.


----------



## SFW (Nov 27, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just went and sold some gold I had, lady offers me 14.50 a gram and I tell her no way I can get 20.00 elsewhere. She calls her boss and says he can give me 26.00. Anyways I walk out of there with $1200 cash, I think he fucked up. Scoar!!!


 

lol boy, this guy sounds like a shrewd business man, he does 

he polish by any chance?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 27, 2010)

Ex GF will be here in about 2 hours and I'm almost outta "c".........might hit up da Hindu shop right now for one of those funky sex pills they sell there for back-up


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 27, 2010)

Werd, I'm all out myself. Got the Sten email about their latest sale. Time to stock up bitches!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 27, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Werd, I'm all out myself. Got the Sten email about their latest sale. Time to stock up bitches!!!!


 

   


I was thinking of "V" ? It's buy one get two for "v" right now.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm late to pick up my friend.  We are gonna hit the bar and I haven't even gotten dressed yet.  I'm so fuckin lazy right now.  Ugh.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 27, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm late to pick up my friend.  We are gonna hit the bar and I haven't even gotten dressed yet.  I'm so fuckin lazy right now.  Ugh.



Slacker.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 27, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Slacker.



Lol, I know dude.  Got out the tub, and planted myself in bed now I just want to sleep.  I was all geared to go, but now...fuck it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 27, 2010)

I was out hanging out at the hotel where the gf's brother and sister are staying.  Their whole family pretty much got into it all weekend over a bunch of stupid shit.  Aside from the Thanksgiving meal and tonight, I kept my distance.  Nothing moar awkward than being in the middle of family arguments.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 27, 2010)

Got the Ex sum flowers and a Hanldle of Cap'N.......Should be a slam dunk tonight.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 27, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I was out hanging out at the hotel where the gf's brother and sister are staying.  Their whole family pretty much got into it all weekend over a bunch of stupid shit.  Aside from the Thanksgiving meal and tonight, I kept my distance.  Nothing moar awkward than being in the middle of family arguments.



Lol, I have a huge family.  They bicker a bit so I just go to a friends house for da turkey.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 27, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, I know dude.  Got out the tub, and planted myself in bed now I just want to sleep.  I was all geared to go, but now...fuck it.



Cum out this way.  I'll get you geared to go again.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 27, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Cum out this way.  I'll get you geared to go again.



Aw, shit, Gears, I'm all outta steam.  Sorry.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 28, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Aw, shit, Gears, I'm all outta steam. Sorry.


 

Roids hittin' on dudes.........Love it.


----------



## SFW (Nov 28, 2010)

stay away from jwh. its like pot on gears. itsb no fuckin good man


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Fuck this is gay!


 
wtf are you doing back here? Do you have your retarded, pig-dog of a GF's permission to visit the CT?

You know the rules:

Free-will has been revoked!

All friends must be approved!

Where abouts must be known at all times!

Answer me goddammit!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 28, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> wtf are you doing back here? Do you have your retarded, pig-dog of a GF's permission to visit the CT?
> 
> You know the rules:
> 
> ...



 Of course he got permission knig!   After all, she was the one who gave him the 3day suspension.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 28, 2010)

Next thing ya know she'll be forcing him to cruise on estrogen.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 28, 2010)

In other news, made a kick ass chili for the game.  Did some tweaking this time and added some beer and cocoa powder.  I had used them in old recipes but not with what I've been using lately.  Added a few handfuls of quinoa this time too.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 28, 2010)

I been wanting to LHJO all day, but saving it for the gilf 2nite.  Can't w8.  So hard to not look @ pr0n right now.


----------



## SFW (Nov 28, 2010)

Saney, when she retires to the kitchen for the evening, come back and sign on. We miss you.

Like a Brother you were....You even went ahead and claimed me as a sibling....and then this... its like a knife in my heart i tells ya


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2010)

. . some cheap caber at stens BOGO . . just bumped tren up to 400mg/wk so gonna need it.

I swear to god, who needs friends and family when there is Gears!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 28, 2010)

Werd!  We're so fortunate to live in a world with the intranets where gears are as easy to buy as candy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2010)

Gears . . and sluts!


----------



## SFW (Nov 28, 2010)

gears, whores and harass the heavyset girlfriends of ex-siblings


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 28, 2010)

Steelers win in a thriller in Buffalo!


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 28, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . . some cheap caber at stens BOGO . . just bumped tren up to 400mg/wk so gonna need it.
> 
> I swear to god, who needs friends and family when there is Gears!


 
werd,nothen comes close


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 28, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Roids hittin' on dudes.........Love it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm in a close one in fantasy this yr.  DeSean jackson needs to get a couple TD's here and Peyton needs to have a good game too.  Steven Jackson isn't doin' shit for all the points the Rams are scoaring.


----------



## independent (Nov 28, 2010)

Bunch of fantasy football, chili making, non gilf abusing, tren abusing, abused by girlfriend, fucking homos.

GICH!


----------



## SFW (Nov 28, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Bunch of fantasy football, chili making, non gilf abusing, tren abusing, abused by girlfriend, fucking homos.
> 
> GICH!


 
lmao +1


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 28, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Bunch of fantasy football, chili making, non gilf abusing, tren abusing, abused by girlfriend, fucking homos.
> 
> GICH!


 +5 GYCH


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 28, 2010)

Lol @ Mo. +10

Lol @ Roids tryna AP that dude, CellarDoor.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 28, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Lol @ Roids tryna AP that dude, CellarDoor.


----------



## Saney (Nov 28, 2010)

Hmmmm


----------



## SFW (Nov 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Hmmmm


 

 Brother Chris? :coffee;


----------



## Saney (Nov 28, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Brother Chris? :coffee;



I <3 you and all my brothers


----------



## Saney (Nov 28, 2010)

Did my first shot of the sust 450 and Tren @ 150mg.

the Schedule is Super-DMZ 20mg ED, Sust 450 E5D,  and Tren E 150mg E3D.. then when Dbol comes in, i'll abuse the fuck out of that!!


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 28, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I been wanting to LHJO all day, but saving it for the gilf 2nite. Can't w8. So hard to not look @ pr0n right now.


 
I've been without AP and LHJO since Thursday morning. I'm a little backed up lol.

Gonna meet up with the woman tomorrow for lunch and she promised to take care of it. Can't wait to unleash a gallon inside her mouth.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 28, 2010)

Who is Roids?  What the fuck are you guys talking about?  And you bitches know I'm not a dude.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 28, 2010)

Where's the proof that you're not a dude?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 28, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Where's the proof that you're not a dude?



Where's the proof you're not a bitch?


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 28, 2010)

That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 28, 2010)

Sure it does. Read it again.  And why the hell am I the only one who has to prove my sex?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 28, 2010)

same bitch that claimed to have left her cell in a friend's car last time supposedly started her period today.  Not gonna even bother w/ her ass anymore.  Got a young one lined up for tomorrow so she better show up.  GF left to go visit her sis again so I need to get some recreation in, dammit.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 28, 2010)

Ex gf passed out in my bed right now.....Blowin' chow in my garbage can next to the bed.....Gave her too much Capt'n I guess


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 28, 2010)

Why the fuck are you here? You should be in bed dropping a big fat load on her passed out face.


----------



## SFW (Nov 29, 2010)

off to lake underhill park for dips/chins, then 30 second sprints followed by post workout dunkin donuts coolatta and glazed donut.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2010)

Im off down to the beach to shake off some of this desirability and Bigness . . anyone got any reverse bodybuilder tips?


----------



## SFW (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes. The secret is to spam every IM member a link to your journal. This act of complete doucheyness will result in a cortisol spike, resulting in severe catabolism and reverse-priapism.

p.s. still havent hit the park  maybe ill just hit up dunkin donuts instead. .


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2010)

hmm . . for that I'd need to recruit a paid army of notBigs and Fags from AnabolicMinds, then happlessly mix a concoction of gears and peptides in the hope of achieving jerkedness . . .liklihood of success?


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 29, 2010)

Mornin' packers. 

My combover rocks today! Took me an hour to get it just right. But I got a great compliment on it at work this morning from this woman. She's like 250lbs but I'm sure she'll be down for a gangbang party. I'll hit her up in the kitchen later when I'm getting my DelMonte fruit cups...


----------



## Tesla (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazing how you covered ur whole dome with 4 strands of hair.......U must be using Head and Shoulders like Troy Palomalu....Looks nice and thick......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 29, 2010)

Mornin stabbers!  Went by the gilf's last nite for dinner and some AP.  I was so backed up that we practically had an AP marathon.  Went two rounds.  I thought after the 1st load, that was gonna be it.  But, then she starts suckin' my cock like saney's ex going to town on a bratwurst.  So, after a while, I was getting a little bored with it, cuz I wantes to ploay with her too.  So, I'm all like "turn around so I can do you too."  It was kinda gross at first, cause I was basically eating a cream pie.  But I like to make her get off on oral.  Plus, I'd had a few beers by then, so it wasn't so bad.  I just kept telling myself it was her stuff and not mine.  Anyhoo, went for a 2nd round and musta lasted for 30 min.  I didn't think a broad that age could go on like that, but she was on top and riding like a mofo.  At one point, I kept on slipping out and she was moving so fast that I was having to search around to get back in and she was all like "You better not stick that in my ass!" lol  Good times tho.

I'm hoping to get sum10 going with this lil 21 year ole from uni.  This morning, she say she wants to get together for a "study group".  I'd luv to study err inch of this one.  Only got 3 weeks till the wife gets back tho.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 29, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It was kinda gross at first, cause I was basically eating a cream pie. I just kept telling myself it was her stuff and not mine.


 

........That's brutal, Chief........but more power to you, brutha.....ur a warrior.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 29, 2010)

I knew Roids loved the cum.


----------



## Saney (Nov 29, 2010)

EWWWWWWWWWWW

Roids eats other men's Hot Steamy Loads?? EWWWWWW


and ya'lls should check out GenX, they have that sale going on again.. all their products have an additional 20% off.. Time for Al to stock up on his pfp250


----------



## Tesla (Nov 29, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> and ya'lls should check out GenX, they have that sale going on again.. all their products have an additional 20% off.. Time for Al to stock up on his pfp250


 

I'd love to stock up, but I'm unemployed.........Guess I could blow off rent and car payment


----------



## Saney (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwww... I'll give you a discount from Tosh McTrenna's Products.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 29, 2010)

I couldn't do the creampie eating thing.  Even if it were mine, that's just over the line for me.  But like Al said, moar power to ya if it got her off.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 29, 2010)

I think most of it had run outta there at the time.  I didn't get a mouthfull or nuthin.  After a few minutes of going down, whatever was in there seemed to be gone.  Speaking of creampies:

Rebecca and Faye group scene - Hardcore sex video - Tube8.com


----------



## Tesla (Nov 29, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Awwww... I'll give you a discount from Tosh McTrenna's Products.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 29, 2010)

You have to bust the first nut all over her. That way when you go back for more that shit won't be in the way. Bust inside her towards the end when you've had enough.

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 29, 2010)

Werd.  If I'd known we'd end up 69ing, I prolly would blown on her stomach.  If I'd pulled out and shot on her face, it'd prolly be the last AP I ever got from her.  

I wanna tap this 21yr old.  She's got some extra meat on her and looks good.  Looks like she'd be one hella AP.  Plus, I ain't been with anyone under 43 in years.


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 29, 2010)

Pics of said 21 year old or GTFO!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 29, 2010)

Have to see what happens, if anything.  For now, time to pin the gears and SFW.


----------



## Saney (Nov 29, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2010)

. .  supp cock-knockers? I've been thinking long and hard, and finally made the decision to chop the four strands of hair that I religiously combover every day. The rabai is not impressed, but this homeless person I beat up for parking meter money said it looked pretty cool, despite having a head shaped like ET.

This is what my new supersized GF has decided for us. She caught me on fb talking to undesirables, oh no! She got angry and flushed all my Super DMZ down the toilet, and rang customs to inform them of some incoming dbols of mine. I got a funny feeling she swapped all my test for estrogen, Ive been so teary lately!

Anyway, I've decided to keep upping my tren dosages until something interesting happens or I die of uber desirability. 

Have a fkg GICH day!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 29, 2010)

Any of you stabbers here ever ate a cream pie?  It's really not as gross as it sounds.  Once you get all the cream out, it's just like eating plain ole snatch.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 29, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Any of you stabbers here ever ate a cream pie? It's really not as gross as it sounds. Once you get all the cream out, it's just like eating plain ole snatch.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 29, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Any of you stabbers here ever ate a cream pie?  It's really not as gross as it sounds.  Once you get all the cream out, it's just like eating plain ole snatch.



Son, when your licking it after dropping a load in it, you only lick it from the top, like ice cream. Ya don't go burying your tounge in there, Just sayin


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 29, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Any of you stabbers here ever ate a cream pie? It's really not as gross as it sounds. Once you get all the cream out, it's just like eating plain ole snatch.


 Homo ^^^


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Roids put some soy sauce on that puss first.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 29, 2010)

Greetings creampie consumers, restricted facebook users, java jews, penal colony inhabitants and errybody else who makes the CT possible and moar enjoyable.

Just dogged a bunch of Thanksgiving leftovers.  Carbed up on stuffing and sweet potatoes for tonight's SFlegs session.  No need to rush through as I normally would for MNF since tonight's matchup sucks bawls.  I'll prob DVR Mon Night Countdown just to catch the "Come on man!!!" section.  That stuff is hilarious.  BTW, who thinks Cortland Finnegan is geared?  He's fairly big but seems to always be itching for a fight and was in a rage this week.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 29, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> BTW, who thinks Cortland Finnegan is geared? He's fairly big but seems to always be itching for a fight and was in a rage this week.


 
Dude is always like that.......Andre Johnson is the one who looks geared....Dude is huge for a WR.......He landed a couple nice Haymakers on top of Finnegan's dome.......Best NFL fight I've ever seen.........No helmets which made it good.......Finnegan is a frickin" scrapper for sure, though....but if that fight continued Johnson woulda killed him.


----------



## Saney (Nov 29, 2010)

Time to SFShoulders!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 29, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Son, when your licking it after dropping a load in it, you only lick it from the top, like ice cream. Ya don't go burying your tounge in there, Just sayin



I prolly shoulda described it differently.  I started at the top.  But, as things progressed and she was getting close to getting me off, I got moar into it and started going to town on the whole thing.  I never actually got a mouthful of my own shake.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 29, 2010)

These things happen in the heat of the moment. been there myself once or twice.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 29, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Dude is always like that.......Andre Johnson is the one who looks geared....Dude is huge for a WR.......He landed a couple nice Haymakers on top of Finnegan's dome.......Best NFL fight I've ever seen.........No helmets which made it good.......Finnegan is a frickin" scrapper for sure, though....but if that fight continued Johnson woulda killed him.



I did notice he looked jacked as fuck during a locker room video.  Delts looked massive.  Finnegan is always raring to go, it seems like.  Cortland Finnegan is a hell of a name for a dem.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 29, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I prolly shoulda described it differently.  I started at the top.  But, as things progressed and she was getting close to getting me off, I got moar into it and started going to town on the whole thing.  I never actually got a mouthful of my own shake.



What about a load mustache?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 29, 2010)

Saney's Avy looks like Eli Manning with Gyno


----------



## Tesla (Nov 29, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Cortland Finnegan is a hell of a name for a dem.


 
He looks 1/2 Dem 1/2 Irish


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 29, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I prolly shoulda described it differently. I started at the top. But, as things progressed and she was getting close to getting me off, I got moar into it and started going to town on the whole thing. I never actually got a mouthful of my own shake.


 Are you coming on to us???


----------



## Saney (Nov 29, 2010)

Did a little quickie in the basement just now.. Kinda weak cause i ain't hit delts in forever.. but soon the Gears will kick in and i'll become hot enough so Roids will want one of my homemade milk shakes


----------



## Saney (Nov 29, 2010)

tesla said:


> saney's avy looks like eli manning with gyno



lmfao


----------



## SFW (Nov 29, 2010)

> Cortland Finnegan


 
 black irish


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 29, 2010)

Saney, your new avi pics are hawt!  PMing for junk pics...hope BFT doesn't mind.

HYCH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 29, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> lmfao


 man your avi looks buffed


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 29, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> man your avi looks buffed



Those tan lines on Saney's training bra are just too much.


----------



## Saney (Nov 29, 2010)

I just took that Avy pic right after i finished SFW.. This Tren should make me JERKED!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 29, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I just took that Avy pic right after i finished SFW.. This Tren should make me JERKED!


 lol man u need glasses


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 29, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Those tan lines on Saney's training bra are just too much.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 29, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> black irish



A good friend of mine is Irish as you get...Ian McCoy.  he laughed his ass off one time when he went to get his license and the state cop was some dem by the name of...wait for it....

O'Neil McCoy!


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 29, 2010)

Blirish...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 29, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Did a little quickie in the basement just now.. Kinda weak cause i ain't hit delts in forever.. but soon the Gears will kick in and i'll become hot enough so Roids will want one of my homemade milk shakes



Nah, I draw the line at my own shake!  And even then it's gotta be diluted with some gilf fluids.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 29, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nah, I draw the line at my own shake!  And even then it's gotta be diluted with some gilf fluids.



Saney's milkshake brings all the bois to the yard....

Okay, maybe just BFT.


----------



## SFW (Nov 29, 2010)

PFP is Jesus Christ's personal gear blend.


----------



## SFW (Nov 29, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Saney's Avy looks like Eli Manning with Gyno


 

It looks a lot like Rachel Maddow


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 29, 2010)

Fuck, it's cold in my house.  Luvin the avi Saney.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 29, 2010)

Chocolate Chip Mint Ice Cream with Caramel Syrup


----------



## Saney (Nov 29, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuck, it's cold in my house.  Luvin the avi Saney.



Thx


Mr. Fantastico, that pfp250 is on sale for 75$ a vial.. or if you buy 5, then its even cheaper!! but you can't afford that on a Pizza spinning salery


Just got back from seeing Harry Potter.. she was Dope! that young witch whore got naked and was hotter than CellarDoor on a brown day


----------



## SFW (Nov 29, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Mr. Fantastico, that pfp250 is on sale for 75$ a vial.. or if you buy 5, then its even cheaper!! but you can't afford that on a Pizza spinning salery


 

I noticed. Well, I Got all the Tren i need so far with the cartridges. Looks like i might of won some of that Hybrid Blend19 from Gen. I think its base/prop and Cyp. Interesting blend.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 29, 2010)

Need gear........


----------



## Tesla (Nov 29, 2010)

Werkin' Gilfs at the end..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 30, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . . supp cock-knockers? I've been thinking long and hard, and finally made the decision to chop the four strands of hair that I religiously combover every day. The rabai is not impressed, but this homeless person I beat up for parking meter money said it looked pretty cool, despite having a head shaped like ET.
> 
> This is what my new supersized GF has decided for us. She caught me on fb talking to undesirables, oh no! She got angry and flushed all my Super DMZ down the toilet, and rang customs to inform them of some incoming dbols of mine. I got a funny feeling she swapped all my test for estrogen, Ive been so teary lately!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 30, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Need gear........


 Need a job slacker


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuck, it's cold in my house. Luvin the avi Saney.


 
Does that mean your nuts shrivel up?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 30, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Does that mean your nuts shrivel up?



haha


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuck, it's cold in my house.  Luvin the avi Saney.


You ever 8 a cream pie?


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I noticed. Well, I Got all the Tren i need so far with the cartridges. Looks like i might of won some of that Hybrid Blend19 from Gen. I think its base/prop and Cyp. Interesting blend.



I seen that you won. Well HB1 promised me some major discounts on Sciroxx Gear. So if they hook it up, then i'll be helping ya'll out as well <3


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 30, 2010)

Nb!


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

ain't no fucking way thats the original Goodskie


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 30, 2010)

Ya it is man. I just googled "willpiazza" and this forum popped up. Good to see u NBers are still around. Glad I could help!!!! I'm back and I'm jacke!!! NB


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 30, 2010)

Someone update me on who is who. I can tell Al from his pic but thats it


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

wtf does NB mean? is that some kinda Prehistoric BN term?


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 30, 2010)

I want to know WTF is up with this new and improved Saney? It's starting to p!ss me off!!!


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico is Jayv24, Will is sprayherup, Alan is my uncle, Capt is a new guy we met on Anabolic Minds, Roids (or Adam the gook lover) is GearsMcGilf, and i'm Sanesloot..

Oh and Josh is Niagaraballs.. the recent BN mod


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

Also Opfor is that only chinese guy on here.. umm, about MinMaxMuscle or sum gay shit


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 30, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> wtf does NB mean? is that some kinda Prehistoric BN term?



NB = not big. And yes it is.


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I want to know WTF is up with this new and improved Saney? It's starting to p!ss me off!!!



Aww, whats wrong hunny?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 30, 2010)

Knobskie? No fucking way.


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

Ah, yes. We are all Not Bigs around here..


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 30, 2010)

Haha where the fuck is azfitz?


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 30, 2010)

What up Alice? Don't tell me you're unemployed again sipping wine 24/7


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

Azfit never followed us.. he was a lame faggot who loved his P90X


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> What up Alice? Don't tell me you're unemployed again sipping wine 24/7



LMFAO, he just got lay'ed off LOL


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 30, 2010)

Lmao I'ma have to get typerob and vaporize in here


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

Ha.. Yea, that'd be a fucking reunion lol


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 30, 2010)

Word. I'll be back in a bit. Just got a call. (paramedic)


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

Paramedic's are gay and small like you


----------



## Tesla (Nov 30, 2010)

We need to get J-Dub back in here, too!!!

I'll shoot him a message on FB......


....and quit LOL @ me getting layed off.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 30, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Aww, whats wrong hunny?


 
Being helpfull and sh!t and not busting peoples ballz and ? It just don't feel right...


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

Awe baby.. 

The sponsors keep paying me in Gear to talk this way.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## SFW (Nov 30, 2010)

Tae bo and spinning class were brutal today. My affliction shirt was totally drenched!


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

Just SFBack with my lil bro.. Decent workout..


TREN!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 30, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Pics or it didn't happen



Requesting pics for proof online is like asking to smell their fingers, for all you know the guy just ate a tuna sandwich....


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

I stuck my finger in some hookers ass last night.. Want to smell that?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Tae bo and spinning class were brutal today. My affliction shirt was totally drenched!



You skipped Zumba again???


----------



## maniclion (Nov 30, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I stuck my finger in some hookers ass last night.. Want to smell that?


A) that was your thumb and B) that was your own ass.....and right before you passed out you were crying and mumbling something about it being a game you and your uncle used to play called Sit and Spin....


----------



## SFW (Nov 30, 2010)

Saney....dont fuck with me with that "Selena" killer acct that u msgd me with. I know who Yolanda Saldivar is. Thats fucked up man.


----------



## SFW (Nov 30, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Saney....dont fuck with me with that "Selena" killer acct that u msgd me with. I know who Yolanda Saldivar is. Thats fucked up man.



LOL wtf are you talking aboot?


----------



## SFW (Nov 30, 2010)

nm


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 30, 2010)

maniclion said:


> A) that was your thumb and B) that was your own ass.....and right before you passed out you were crying and mumbling something about it being a game you and your uncle used to play called Sit and Spin....



I KNEW there was something not quite right w/ Saney and Alphonse and the whole uncle/nephew thing....


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2010)

good, cause i'm completely lost.

Just pinned 150mg TREN in the Delt


----------



## Tesla (Nov 30, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Just pinned 150mg TREN in the Delt


 
U shoulda pinned one of those sweet titties


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Does that mean your nuts shrivel up?



AH HAHAHA!  





That joke never gets old.


----------



## SFW (Nov 30, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> haha



How long have you been sucking Mr. Combover's cock?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You ever 8 a cream pie?



I don't eat pussy, Gears, but now that you have admitted to eating cream pie, you are hot on a whole new level for me.


----------



## SFW (Nov 30, 2010)

cellardoor = me


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> cellardoor = me



He finally admits it was him I had phone sex with.  Scoar!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> He finally admits it was him I had phone sex with.  Scoar!!!



With all of that estrogen hes taking to become undesirable, He probelby has a very nice phone sex voice.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 30, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> With all of that estrogen hes taking to become undesirable, He probelby has a very nice phone sex voice.



I sure thought so!


----------



## SFW (Nov 30, 2010)

Gich!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> He finally admits it was him I had phone sex with.  Scoar!!!



Uh...NB?  You know I luv ya, but...






That was just a lil gay.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> cellardoor = me



What the fuck does this mean?  

Approval for something I said?

Or are u assuming my identity?


----------



## SFW (Nov 30, 2010)

The gig is up fantastico. You're not you, youre me! im you, but youre not you.






YouTube Video


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Nov 30, 2010)

pcp is bad


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Uh...NB?  You know I luv ya, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was me hearkening back to the time when Mr. Fanta said I was your phone sex guy that you had mentioned before.  If everything he said was true, that would mean he and I phone boned.  It's a little complex, but it was funny dammit.  

BTW, did you end up trying the Big Fat Cupcake place yet?  GF is bringing me back a 6 pack of 'em....YUM!  Only way I can justify them is to make them a dessert for a post workout meal.  I need the sugars to replenish glycogen....yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 30, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> pcp is bad



"Cocaine is a hell of a drug." - Rick James


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

Ah hahaha, Fantastico.  You wish you weren't you so you could be me.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 30, 2010)

Getting lean almost 11% bf 196 pounds


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> It was me hearkening back to the time when Mr. Fanta said I was your phone sex guy that you had mentioned before.  If everything he said was true, that would mean he and I phone boned.  It's a little complex, but it was funny dammit.
> 
> BTW, did you end up trying the Big Fat Cupcake place yet?  GF is bringing me back a 6 pack of 'em....YUM!  Only way I can justify them is to make them a dessert for a post workout meal.  I need the sugars to replenish glycogen....yeah, that's the ticket.



Oh, yea I remember........

I just had to take a moment to think about Mr. Phonesex.  

No I haven't tried the cupcake place.  I should though.  Sounds good!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Getting lean almost 11% bf 196 pounds



You are looking good to me, but it's kinda small.




Make it bigger.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Oh, yea I remember........
> 
> I just had to take a moment to think about Mr. Phonesex.
> 
> No I haven't tried the cupcake place. I should though. Sounds good!


 
cellardoor = hot desireable,best looking tranny I seen


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 30, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Getting lean almost 11% bf 196 pounds



Not bad.  Of course i dunno who this is though.  Another name change?  I can't keep up w/ it.  Why don't ppl. get names and stick w/ 'em?


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Not bad. Of course i dunno who this is though. Another name change? I can't keep up w/ it. Why don't ppl. get names and stick w/ 'em?


 
ontopthegame85= Legend


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 30, 2010)

about to start bulking real soon  test,d-bol,tren,


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> cellardoor = hot desireable,best looking tranny I seen



Here I am giving you a compliment and you are calling me a tranny?  WTF do I have to do to prove I'm not so we can get passed this and MOVE THE FUCK ON?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> You are looking good to me, but it's kinda small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's what she said!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 30, 2010)

About to hit up a leg session.  Ended up staying home last night to watch the game.  Did a dumbbell shoulder workout instead of legs.  Got a couple of 45's here that do alright for a higher rep routine.  Did 6X12 and called it a night.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

How tall are you boys?


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> How tall are you boys?


 
8 1/2 inches


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 30, 2010)

6 ft.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> 8 1/2 inches



8.5 inch and skinny as a pencil?  Is that hard or soft?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> 6 ft.



Ah perfect height.  Tall enough so a girl can wear some really rockin shoes.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Here I am giving you a compliment and you are calling me a tranny? *WTF do I have to do to prove I'm not so we can get passed this and MOVE THE FUCK ON*?


 We need pics of your no no place ASAP!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Ah perfect height.  Tall enough so a girl can wear some really rockin shoes.



Three words: Doggy in heels.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> We need pics of your no no place ASAP!



I wouldn't think such a big guy would be afraid to say pussy.  



Anyway, i only gave pics like that to one guy, not to an entire forum of a bunch of dudes I don't know.  Think if something else.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> PFP is Jesus Christ's personal gear blend.



What's so gr8 about this blend?  Wouldn't it make more sense to buy your own shit and mix the right amounts?  To me, nothing compares to good ole test/tren.  How does this stuff hold up to tren/test?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> How tall are you boys?



6'3. Both the wife and gf are usually on their tiptoes when we're not horizontal.  Now show us a pic of your snatch, preferably the rear view.  GYCH in advance.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I wouldn't think such a big guy would be afraid to say pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, i only gave pics like that to one guy, not to an entire forum of a bunch of dudes I don't know. Think if something else.


 
why not put a pic up of you naked and color out the face


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Three words: Doggy in heels.



What?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> why not put a pic up of you naked and color out the face



I have tattoos on my back that goes around to my front hip.  I would be identifiable.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> 6'3. Both the wife and gf are usually on their tiptoes when we're not horizontal.  Now show us a pic of your snatch, preferably the rear view.  GYCH in advance.



You are like an inch shy of being a foot taller than me.  I got good height with my heels on, thou.  I usually wear 5 inch heels.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I have tattoos on my back that goes around to my front hip. I would be identifiable.


 
you could just show me


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 30, 2010)

6'2"...

Now CellarDoor... Do you shave your balls or leave it all fuzzy?

GYCH!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> How tall are you boys?


I never measured my boys....oh you said "you boys" not "your boys"....  Had me wondering if you wanted to find someone to play Give the Cat a Bath....you kinky minx you///


----------



## Tesla (Nov 30, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> 6'2"...
> 
> Now CellarDoor... Do you shave your balls or leave it all fuzzy?
> 
> GYCH!


 









6'-0"


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 30, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Getting lean almost 11% bf 196 pounds



Wow NB much? U should try gakic first man.

6'2 230 (nb)


----------



## SFW (Nov 30, 2010)

> 6'2 230 (nb)


 
wait....you workout?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 30, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> Wow NB much? U should try gakic first man.
> 
> 6'2 230 (nb)


 
Fuck Goods.......weren't you like 260 or sum shit before??

I was 228 in May, but now I'm a NB at like 212


----------



## SFW (Nov 30, 2010)

mork is too fuckin lean and vascular. fennugreek/leukic stack i bet


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 30, 2010)

Man I didn't sfw for 6 months once paramedic school started. Went from 230-270. I also came off my one gear cycle which shut me the fuck down. I'm back to 230. Been natty a year and a half. Prob never goin back


----------



## SFW (Nov 30, 2010)

wtf? YOU, Rob and Vap are the reasons i started to gear in the first place.

Youre natty???

There is NO GOD!


----------



## SFW (Nov 30, 2010)

DW is gonna let me try the new blend 19. Its test u and base, tren hex and tren A. looks good.


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 30, 2010)

Ya man I only did one cycle.....sorda, blast and cruise for a year. Honestly I'm glad I did it cause I made gains but I got bad backne that ook 6 months to go away. I can still bench 400, doing sets of 275 front squat right now. Maintaining is a way better life. Gears made me moody as fuck. Nb


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I wouldn't think such a big guy would be afraid to say pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, i only gave pics like that to one guy, not to an entire forum of a bunch of dudes I don't know. Think if something else.


 Use the private message feature. I will let the guys know you have a gash...


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Use the private message feature. I will let the guys know you have a gash...



I've heard that "I'll vouch for you" bit before.  It didn't pan out so well.  The only guy to score pussy pics has my absolute trust.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> You are like an inch shy of being a foot taller than me.  I got good height with my heels on, thou.  I usually wear 5 inch heels.



Wow!  The first time we 69 I'm probly gonna wrench my back.  Good thing I'm long in the pants.  But, wear the heals anyhoo.  That's hot.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> DW is gonna let me try the new blend 19. Its test u and base, tren hex and tren A. looks good.


 
Damn that sounds good...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 30, 2010)

I wanna get me sum test u.  It's be kinda nice to pin 1x every 2 weeks on a cruise.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I've heard that "I'll vouch for you" bit before. It didn't pan out so well. The only guy to score pussy pics has my absolute trust.


 
you can trust me


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 30, 2010)

Just got a bottle of xanies.  Got a script too


----------



## Tesla (Nov 30, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> Just got a bottle of xanies. Got a script too


 
Fucker...

Just picked up a bottle of Ambien

Got (15) 10mg tabs for $5 at Kaiser.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 30, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> Just got a bottle of xanies. Got a script too


 

footballs or barz?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> What?



Keep up, damn you!  You commented about 6 ft being the perfect height for when you wear the shoes you like.  I followed that up w/ my three words.  I'm all about twisting words and contexts.

GICCC-Glad I Could Clarify Confusion


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 30, 2010)

Shit, I DID vouch.  Not my fault that these knobs got mad that they didn't get to see for themselves and take my word.  Anyway, test u is what I'm gonna be using too.  Supposed to be really good stuff.  gonna be running tren e w/ it to start and probably eq all the way through and dropping the tren after a while.  Also adding var in toward the end to lean the eff out.  Got the u and var already, tren and eq on the way.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 30, 2010)

BBQ'ed Salmon, Glass of Pinot Grigio, and 1/2 tab of Traz


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 30, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> footballs or barz?



I got footballs for now. It's only like a dollar more for bars so I'll just tell my doc that and he'll hook it up. Don't plan on taking this shit all the time but its def nice. I'm done with school so no more adderall. I'll miss them but always have a script


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 30, 2010)

Tesla said:


> BBQ'ed Salmon, Glass of Pinot Grigio, and 1/2 tab of Traz



What's up with the Traz? Good shit?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 30, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> What's up with the Traz? Good shit?


 
Not that good......Doc prescribed me Traz for sleep.......didn't really help...then gave me Ambien wich works beautifully.......I just pop the leftover Traz with sum wine cuz it gives a pretty nice buzz..but doesn't help me for sleep.

Oh.....it's really good for Wood, too....


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Wow!  The first time we 69 I'm probly gonna wrench my back.  Good thing I'm long in the pants.  But, wear the heals anyhoo.  That's hot.



Lol, Gears, did I ever tell you that I like your style?  Anyway, having a shitty nite. I'm wrecked.


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 30, 2010)

Hah word. Ya xanies pwn for sleep. Benadryl is aight but tolerance developed fast. I need to get some of the injectable bennies we have on the truck. U guys gotta try starting an IV on yourself. Best Hangover cure ever.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 30, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> U guys gotta try starting an IV on yourself. Best Hangover cure ever.


 
Werd! I heard that werks great. Prips help as well..


U kniggs put Natty PB on all kinds of shit like me.......I put spoonfuls on Chick Breast, Deli Turkey, Salmon, Cottage Cheese........I put Natty PB on fuckin' everything


----------



## SFW (Nov 30, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> Hah word. Ya xanies pwn for sleep. Benadryl is aight but tolerance developed fast. I need to get some of the injectable bennies we have on the truck. U guys gotta try starting an IV on yourself. Best Hangover cure ever.


 


my sleep stack owns!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 30, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Not that good......Doc prescribed me Traz for sleep.......didn't really help...then gave me Ambien wich works beautifully.......I just pop the leftover Traz with sum wine cuz it gives a pretty nice buzz..but doesn't help me for sleep.
> 
> Oh.....it's really good for Wood, too....


 
Whatch out of the side of Ambien that shit has me sleepwalking and BbQ at night . and i don't remember the ride to work in the morning


----------



## Saney (Dec 1, 2010)

Ya'lls be a bunch Star Ciphering Not Bigs in herr


@ Cellardoor, i'm 5'6 (which is 6 inches taller than Fantastico)


----------



## SFW (Dec 1, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> @ Cellardoor, i'm 5'6 (which is 6 inches taller than Fantastico)


 

am i tall enough to ride though?


----------



## Saney (Dec 1, 2010)

You're tall enough to ride my ride


----------



## SFW (Dec 1, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I wanna get me sum test u. It's be kinda nice to pin 1x every 2 weeks on a cruise.


 

yeah a tren hex/test U cycle would be fuckin uber simple too. Maybe throw in some dmz as a kicker..or not


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2010)

You nancy boys train or just gossip all day?


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 1, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> You nancy boys train or just gossip all day?



We're all Nb


----------



## Saney (Dec 1, 2010)

I only Gossip. The Gears help me talk Uber shit and they improve my E-Lifts by 10lbs EW


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2010)

How long u gonna leave that Avy up, Saney??

It was funny at first, but now it's kinda freaking me out

Perfect handfuls, though.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 1, 2010)

Tesla said:


> How long u gonna leave that Avy up, Saney??
> 
> It was funny at first, but now it's kinda freaking me out
> 
> Perfect handfuls, though.


 
I bet it makes you want to LHJO. Fag.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I bet it makes you want to LHJO. Fag.


 
Werd!!!!  I already busted a nut to it this morning...


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 1, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> You nancy boys train or just gossip all day?


 
Squats today in about in less than 2 hours... Then some LHJO for cardio.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Squats today in about in less than 2 hours... Then some LHJO for cardio.


 Pancake and egg time.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 1, 2010)

I haven't fount anywhere that sells test u, cept one place.  300mg/ml of shot E2W would be sweet for cruzin.  I think I may just cruise on a gramma test and 500mg tren EW.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I think I may just cruise on a gramma test and 500mg tren EW.


 


And here I thought Kroozin on 500 Test EW was pretty solid......


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol I thought 250 was enough


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2010)

Roid's next blast will be 3 g Test EW and a G and half Tren EW...


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 1, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Ya'lls be a bunch Star Ciphering Not Bigs in herr
> 
> 
> @ Cellardoor, i'm 5'6 (which is 6 inches taller than Fantastico)





I've never been with a guy taller than 6 feet. I'm just too short.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2010)

Tommy Boy Movie - Fat Guy in a Little Coat | Video « MOVIECLIPS


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I haven't fount anywhere that sells test u, cept one place. 300mg/ml of shot E2W would be sweet for cruzin. I think I may just cruise on a gramma test and 500mg tren EW.


 The thing that sucks is the ester weight is so heavy that the amount of free hormone is quite low per 100mg.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 1, 2010)

Werd!  You don't get quite as much bang for ur buck, but it'd be nice for a cruise.  For a blast, I'd prolly just stick with enanthate.  I just upped the dosages to 1.2g TestE, 400mg TrenE, & 400mg Deca.  

I'm definitely gonna need to get some nolva in case gyno starts to flair.  I wonder if there's anything that might be better tho to use as a preventative measure against the man breasts.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 1, 2010)

Tesla said:


> How long u gonna leave that Avy up, Saney??
> 
> It was funny at first, but now it's kinda freaking me out
> 
> Perfect handfuls, though.



It is pretty hot.  It'd prolly be the next best thing to getting to bang a ladyboy.  Looks like he's been cruising on Estroplex E250 @ 750mg/wk.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 1, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Roid's next blast will be 3 g Test EW and a G and half Tren EW...


 
Stacked with some Geritol and pulsed with prune juice.


----------



## Saney (Dec 1, 2010)

I like my Avy.. Now I gotta change it??


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Stacked with some Geritol and pulsed with prune juice.



And Metamucil to keep sides in check.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I've heard that "I'll vouch for you" bit before.  It didn't pan out so well.  The only guy to score pussy pics has my absolute trust.


How about let your bush grow out and then shave it and send me the clippings, don't wash either....

I'm gonna collect a bunch of unwashed female pubes, stuff a mattress and sell it to some old rich perv for a few hundred thousand.....

PS: If you got crabs forget it....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> Just got a bottle of xanies.  Got a script too


I got some of those....


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 1, 2010)

Like em? I've only tried it a couple times. Good for sleep and chillin so far


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Fucker...
> 
> Just picked up a bottle of Ambien
> 
> Got (15) 10mg tabs for $5 at Kaiser.


I got 36 of those.....I like to take them with Fastin talk about "those high flying rides that'll fly you too low..."


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> Like em? I've only tried it a couple times. Good for sleep and chillin so far


Great for taking a half and taking a stroll on Waikiki Beach or anyplace with women to watch in a dream-like state.... just don't let them suck you in cause stopping after a couple weeks straight feels like hell....


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 1, 2010)

Pill poppers.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 1, 2010)

Buzzard said:


>


 
+100


----------



## Saney (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2010)

You guys took too much....you took too much man, too much, too much.....


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm approaching the 1000 post mark. I think we should celebrate. A big party with big, fat Whoars. Saney, could you holler at a couple of your stand-bys?

GYCH!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2010)

Just got my Tan-on at the tanning salon.........Damm hot little 19 year olds chicks that work there made me tan with a semi the whole time.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome SFShoulders 2day.  This tren/deca stack is rockin'.  110 seated DB press for 6 and 545 shrugs.  Dude walks up and was all like "I haven't been here in a month and you look like you've gotten bigger since then."  He was all asking if I take aminos and shit.  I was all like "Nah, just creatine BA and protein shakes."  I didn't tell him about the gears and the cream pie thing.  lol


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 1, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Awesome SFShoulders 2day. This tren/deca stack is rockin'. 110 seated DB press for 6 and 545 shrugs. Dude walks up and was all like "I haven't been here in a month and you look like you've gotten bigger since then." He was all asking if I take aminos and shit. I was all like "Nah, just creatine BA and protein shakes." I didn't tell him about the gears and the cream pie thing. lol


 
LOL. Good idea to keep the creampie thing on the DL.

Nice E-Lifts...


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 1, 2010)

maniclion said:


> How about let your bush grow out and then shave it and send me the clippings, don't wash either....
> 
> I'm gonna collect a bunch of unwashed female pubes, stuff a mattress and sell it to some old rich perv for a few hundred thousand.....
> 
> PS: If you got crabs forget it....



I've never had any kind if STD, lol.  And I can't stand the feeling of bush, so that bitch stays smooth, thank you very much. 


I'm going to the gym.  Can't keep slackin


----------



## SFW (Dec 1, 2010)

maniclion said:


> You guys took too much....you took too much man, too much, too much.....


 






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2010)

Cheeseburgers on da Q tonight...and fries...fuck it....I'm getting my grub on.......tired of being a NB


----------



## Saney (Dec 1, 2010)

I ate so much fucking food today.. OMG i'm so FUCKING HUNGRY ALWAYS!!!!

my left delt is still fucking sore from that shot of tren.. holy fuck!


GEARS!!!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2010)

Moarwhey = Pitman 

Pitman


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! You don't get quite as much bang for ur buck, but it'd be nice for a cruise. For a blast, I'd prolly just stick with enanthate. I just upped the dosages to 1.2g TestE, 400mg TrenE, & 400mg Deca.
> 
> I'm definitely gonna need to get some nolva in case gyno starts to flair. I wonder if there's anything that might be better tho to use as a preventative measure against the man breasts.


 I would definitely run an AI at the very least or estro is going to be sky high.


----------



## Saney (Dec 1, 2010)

tesla said:


> moarwhey = pitman
> 
> pitman



lmfao


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Cheeseburgers on da Q tonight...and fries...fuck it....I'm getting my grub on.......tired of being a NB


sounds nice
Me, broiled turkey burgers (bite size) on whole grain dinner rolls with bar-b-q sauce and ranch(Manics secret sauce#1)w/ spinach leaves, maui sweet onion and tomato and smoked cheddar sliced thin.......some baked sweet potater fries with mustard and ranch sauce(manic's secret sauce #2)....BAM!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2010)

Isn't she a Beaut!!!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2010)

maniclion said:


> sounds nice
> Me, broiled turkey burgers (bite size) on whole grain dinner rolls with bar-b-q sauce and ranch(Manics secret sauce#1)w/ spinach leaves, maui sweet onion and tomato and smoked cheddar sliced thin.......some baked sweet potater fries with mustard and ranch sauce(manic's secret sauce #2)....BAM!


 
    


Dammm.......my meal sounds lame after reading that......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 1, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> LOL. Good idea to keep the creampie thing on the DL.
> 
> Nice E-Lifts...



Actually those aren't e-lifts.  That's what tren does.  Strength goes out the roof.  Only prob is that it comes down pretty quickly after I stop the tren.  My DB military e-lift is in the neighbourhood of 150x8-10.  My natty DM mil is usually around 80-90 for 8-10 reps.  Before I started this cycle, I was back down to 245x8-10 in incline bench.  Now, I'm hittin 295 for the same rep range on inclines.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 1, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Actually those aren't e-lifts. That's what tren does. Strength goes out the roof. Only prob is that it comes down pretty quickly after I stop the tren. My DB military e-lift is in the neighbourhood of 150x8-10. My natty DM mil is usually around 80-90 for 8-10 reps. Before I started this cycle, I was back down to 245x8-10 in incline bench. Now, I'm hittin 295 for the same rep range on inclines.


 
true I been off tren a few weeks now strength declineing!Take 4 weeks off back at it


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 1, 2010)

Only because you failed to mention using Roids' secret sauce #1.



Tesla said:


> Dammm.......my meal sounds lame after reading that......


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm going thru Tren withdrawal.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2010)

Where the fuck are all you knobaholics?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 2, 2010)

Happy Hannukah you Jewish bastards.  Mazel tov!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2010)

Fuck you ungeared foreskin-adversive tranny lovers . .  best thing I ever did was raise my tren up to 400mg/wk . . sides are moderate aggression, sweating, uber desirability and jerkedness.

Upping the test next week to 800mg . . Moar!!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 2, 2010)

Tren @ 400mg EW?? that's Suicide!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2010)

meh . . Im Immune to Heroin


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 2, 2010)

Sup knob junkies!  Wifey's gonna be back here in less than 3 weeks.  Man, this shit's starting to hit me that it's gonna be over with the gilf.  Gettin' all bummed out and so is she.  I hope at least I get a few moar APs b/w now y then.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 2, 2010)

I feel another Jerry Springer episode coming on when Pai Gow gets in town...


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 2, 2010)

Man... I'd love to run into Fook Mi and Fook Yu.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think there will be another JS episode.  Least I friggin hope not.  I think the sequel would be hella lot worse.  This time, there prolly would be some hair pullin and chair throwin.  I don't feel like being the bouncer dude.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 2, 2010)

POF screen name : DTF CHick. Worth a shot?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 2, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> POF screen name : DTF CHick. Worth a shot?


 
Aren't you married, Buzz?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 2, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Aren't you married, Buzz?


What's that gotta do with tha price of eggs?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 2, 2010)

Got me sum melonotan II or wtf that shit's called on the way.  The II version is supposed to get you tan and make you hornier at the same time.  Along with the heavy gear dose and these 'tides, should be interesting when the wife gets back, or if I get another crack or two at the gilf.  Either way, should be fun times.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 2, 2010)

You knobs and your Melonotan........Just hit up the tanning salon(check out young hotties that work there then relax for 20 mins in the bed with ur tunes goin).....Then pop sum Liq. C for wood....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so fair skinneded that it's hard for me to get really tan, even with the t-bed.  I figure this'll help me get my knig on.  But, why do you need wood in the t-bed?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Got me sum melonotan II or wtf that shit's called on the way. The II version is supposed to get you tan and make you hornier at the same time. Along with the heavy gear dose and these 'tides, should be interesting when the wife gets back, or if I get another crack or two at the gilf. Either way, should be fun times.


Prepare for random hard ons. I noticed zero increase in libido but plenty of annoying hard ons. With a boost in your test dose libido should rise a bit though.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm so fair skinneded that it's hard for me to get really tan, even with the t-bed. I figure this'll help me get my knig on. But, why do you need wood in the t-bed?


 
Fair enough(no pun intended).........I didn't mean to pop a "C" before tanning Lol.........just for wood in lieu of using Melonotan.


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 2, 2010)

Gears are illegal and I'm calling 911 on all you drug addicts


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 2, 2010)

Tanning is bad for you mmmmkay.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> Gears are illegal and I'm calling 911 on all you drug addicts


 I have a script, narc...


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> What's that gotta do with tha price of eggs?


 
Damm good question...


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 2, 2010)

MT-II didin't have any noticeable hard-ons for me. The tan was nice. I'm fairly fair-skinned (blonde/blue) and I just tanned about once every 10-15 days and people were asking where I had been vacationing to get so tan...


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 2, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Tanning is bad for you mmmmkay.



I heard that the plastic bottles that our purified drinking water are suspected to give you cancer.  We are all gonna bite it one way or another.  Ima die tan.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 2, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> We are all gonna bite it one way or another. Ima die tan.


 
AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 2, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I heard that the plastic bottles that our purified drinking water are suspected to give you cancer.  We are all gonna bite it one way or another.  Ima die tan.




Do you wear your drawers in the t-bed or just put your hat over your dick?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Do you wear your drawers in the t-bed or just put your hat over your dick?


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 2, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I heard that the plastic bottles that our purified drinking water are suspected to give you cancer. We are all gonna bite it one way or another. Ima die tan.


 
Very true, and us men have to worry about dying sooner then womens...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 2, 2010)

We're all gonna get dead one way of another.  Midas well die from sum10 you enjoy doing.  Cause, dying from drinking Evian water sounds pretty fukkin boring.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We're all gonna get dead one way of another.  Midas well die from sum10 you enjoy doing.  Cause, dying from drinking Evian water sounds pretty fukkin boring.


Overdose or hanging in a closet of a Thai Hotel like Carradine doing auto-erotic asphyxia with 2 Thai 19 year-old girls....


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 2, 2010)

I was on one of those rotten.com type of sites and there was a picture of this guy that died while LHJO with a bag over his head. What a way to go.

There he was, magazine open in between his legs, bag over his head, pants down to his ankles.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2010)

In less than 10 hours Im gonna have my ballsack sucked dry of all traces of jizz!


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 2, 2010)

This guy needs some help on his cycle:



Mark_B said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Im planning on starting my first cycle which is below and i was just wanting to no what you think of the cycle and would you recommend taking a pct after it?? i was advised to go on Nolvadex 1 pill a day for 2 weeks 3 weeks after your last tablet..how does that sound??
> 
> ...


 

What do you think?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 2, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> This guy needs some help on his cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 what a idiot tell him looks good!!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 2, 2010)

$1 per minute massage is in order this evening.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> In less than 10 hours Im gonna have my ballsack sucked dry of all traces of jizz!


I'm sorry, after it crinkles up, turns black and falls off maybe you can grow back a real pair using stem cells.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I'm sorry, after it crinkles up, turns black and falls off maybe you can grow back a real pair using stem cells.....


 
I don't accept apologies from the _Great Unjerked_


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I don't accept apologies from the _Great Unjerked_



That's ok, I wasn't apologizing just merely offering my condolences....and my mind is jerked beyond compare, it's how I land the ladies...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2010)

maniclion said:


> That's ok, I wasn't apologizing just merely offering my condolences....and my mind is jerked beyond compare, it's how I land the ladies...


 
beyond compare or repair?  . . when were you last in the depths of an ether binge, manic?


----------



## Saney (Dec 2, 2010)

Who dares to Mock the Great and All Mighty UnJerked one????


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> beyond compare or repair?  . . when were you last in the depths of an ether binge, manic?


Bah, I huff Glade cause it's easier to obtain without suspicion being cast....


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 2, 2010)

Sippin merlot, poppin cialis thinking about how I'm unemployed.....oh wait that's al, I'm just jorked and drunk Haaaaa sorry al


----------



## Saney (Dec 2, 2010)

Al can't even afford cheap ass Asian Pharma Gears for 20$ a vial.. fucking broke back bitch


----------



## Tesla (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks guys...ur the best


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 2, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Overdose or hanging in a closet of a Thai Hotel like Carradine doing auto-erotic asphyxia with 2 Thai 19 year-old girls....



LOL.  No one goes to Thailand to AP 19 year olds.  Just sayin.  

@ Capt. R.A.  chech ur email.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> LOL.  No one goes to Thailand to AP 19 year olds.  Just sayin.
> 
> @ Capt. R.A.  chech ur email.



I did, I like at least to have experienced gals in my threesomes, so I can layback and have everything done for me proper, that's right I like to be proper fucked...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 2, 2010)

U sure that 19 wasn't a typo?  I mean, it was Thailand.  Just sayin.


----------



## Saney (Dec 2, 2010)

In bangcock you are allowed to fuck little boys who are 9 years old... Now thats gotta be a nice tight hole


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 2, 2010)

20 a vial? Shiiiiiit I might start gearin again


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Thanks guys...ur the best


 
What a bunch of fucking jews . .  you think those overflowing with free Gears would help a nigger out on his birthday


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 2, 2010)

Al's bday?


----------



## Saney (Dec 2, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> 20 a vial? Shiiiiiit I might start gearin again



yup.. Super deals through Saney's Pharmacueticals


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 2, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> 8 1/2 inches


 
lol....you wish! More like 5 1/2 fully hard!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 2, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> lol....you wish! More like 5 1/2 fully hard!


 
hahahaha wow is my ex on im what a fat pos whore


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 2, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> lol....you wish! More like 5 1/2 fully hard!


 
wow this funny shit


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 2, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> lol....you wish! More like 5 1/2 fully hard!


 

8 1/2 whore dont make me stick it ya ass again and bust it up.If I catch ya with ya draws down im do ya


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 2, 2010)

Just destroyed some Cluck U. Time for a fat stogie and some Crown Royal....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 2, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> What a bunch of fucking jews . . you think those overflowing with free Gears would help a nigger out on his birthday


 Hanukkah started yesterday look at all this candy eating JEWS..


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 2, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> 8 1/2 whore dont make me stick it ya ass again and bust it up.If I catch ya with ya draws down im do ya


 
lol...you're the only one that likes it in the ass....fucking faggot! You wouldn't know what 8 1/2 inches looked like if it smacked you across the fucking forehead!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Do you wear your drawers in the t-bed or just put your hat over your dick?



Muther fucker, you know I have no dick.






  I tan buck naked, tan lines are ugly.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 2, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Muther fucker, you know I have no dick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 2, 2010)

Can't you guys get along w/ your Jewish brethren during hannukah???  Mensch oh mensch!!!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 2, 2010)

Can't stop eating Choc. Chip Cookie Dough ice cream tonight.....sooo effin' good.......


----------



## SFW (Dec 2, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Dec 2, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 3, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Can't stop eating Choc. Chip Cookie Dough ice cream tonight.....sooo effin' good.......



I dogged half a big cupcake.  Nutty Nana variety.  Banana nut cupcake w/ peanut butter cream flavor frosting.  Good shit!


----------



## SFW (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Muther fucker, you know I have no dick.
> 
> I tan buck naked, tan lines are ugly.



And how do I know this?  You haven't sent those nekkid pics yet.  Not that I wouldn't play with you anyhoo.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 3, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> And how do I know this? You haven't sent those nekkid pics yet. Not that I wouldn't play with you anyhoo.


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!

I got on the scale and I fucking weighed 232lbs... where the fuck did that come from?? I only started eating like a BIG 3 weeks ago... OMG!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2010)

Gears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Muther fucker, you know I have no dick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Actually... Tan lines are hot. But not on a dude...


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!
> 
> I got on the scale and I fucking weighed 232lbs... where the fuck did that come from?? I only started eating like a BIG 3 weeks ago... OMG!!


 
A cups growing into B cups?


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2010)

I guesss.. Titty fuck me!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Titty fuck me!


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I guesss.. Titty fuck me!


 

LOL!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 3, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> And how do I know this? You haven't sent those nekkid pics yet. Not that I wouldn't play with you anyhoo.


 

Here's the thing, a man has to work for full on pussy pics.  Many have tried, one has scored.  Now I can tell you what he did to get them, but I'm sure no one here can do it anywhere near as well, therefore, it would just be a waste of your time.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 3, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Actually... Tan lines are hot. But not on a dude...


 
Tan lines on anyone are not hot.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Tan lines on anyone are not hot.


 
I beg to differ.........I kinda like it when the ass is kinda white and the rest is tan when I'm doing doggy work

Milky white titties and tan around it as well


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Here's the thing, a man has to work for full on pussy pics.  Many have tried, one has scored.  Now I can tell you what he did to get them, but I'm sure no one here can do it anywhere near as well, therefore, it would just be a waste of your time.



Hmmm.  I beg to differ.  I think I can do it better than he.  So, shoot me over the pics and I'll do it better.  But, you gotta certify that they really are you and not sum10 random off the internets.  

@ Alfonse: Tan lines are all retro and shit.  I guess back in the old Charlies Angels days, that was in.  The Keeper was all into tan lines.  She had her own tanning bed (you might be a redneck if you own your own t-bed) and she wore a bikini in there purposely.  I told her she needed to lose them cause they were too retro.   The contrast was almost blinding.

Anyhoo, just got done SFW.  Gonna eat my creatine BA, del monte fruitcups, then take my contrast shower.  Time to get my huge on.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 3, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hmmm. I beg to differ. I think I can do it better than he. So, shoot me over the pics and I'll do it better. But, you gotta certify that they really are you and not sum10 random off the internets.
> 
> @ Alfonse: Tan lines are all retro and shit. I guess back in the old Charlies Angels days, that was in. The Keeper was all into tan lines. She had her own tanning bed (you might be a redneck if you own your own t-bed) and she wore a bikini in there purposely. I told her she needed to lose them cause they were too retro. The contrast was almost blinding.


 

I'm really a chick Roids.........I'll send ya sum pune pics if yer nice to me


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 3, 2010)

IT's a good thing the prices are good at stenlabs, coz the folks there are a buncha fukkin imbeciles.  I called yesterday to axe them, to change my shipping to overnite.  So, I gave this broad (who sounds like she smokes 10 cartons a day) my cc#.  She's all like "as long as yer card goes thru, you'll have the order 2more."  So, today I don't have the order and I call again.  Same broad's like "uh, it will go out today and we'll give you a $50 credit since it didn't go out."  So, I'm like "cool".  I figure I'll let them throw in a vial of VitC for when Cellar comes over here.  But, then I hear some joker in the background correct her.  Then, she's like "Uh, it wasn't an overnite order, so it'll be there in a few days."   So, I reminded her that I called yesterday and we upgraded shipping to overnite.  So, she's like "uhhh, well ur card didn't go thru. I ran it last nite and it was declined."  So, this means that I changed it to overnite, as in have it the next day, and she runs the fucking card that nite.  By now, I realize I'm talking to someone who prolly needs help tying her shuze.  

Anyhoo, I says "well, can we run it again so it can go out overnite today?"  She's like "well, it won't help cuz the card didn't go thru."  I'm like "I used it when I originally placed the order and it worked.  It also worked about an hour ago.  So, it just may work if we run it again."  So, i read her out the #s and she's all like "ok, if it goes thru this time, it'll go out overnite."  WTF!  So, I says "Ok, so I guess if it's not here in a couple days, I'll know that it didn't go thru?"  She's all like "Uhhh, nah I'll send you an e-mail."  That must be someone's retarded sister working the phones at that place.  JFC!  Whatta fuckin moron.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 3, 2010)

Werd!!!!! I ordered sum "C" from Sten on Tuesday and it hasn't shipped yet. ........I have one of my gf taking me out for Dinner on Sat. Nite and am low on "C". 


Anyhoo(fuckin' Roids has me saying this now ) should I pour a glass of Merlot, lite a Kandle and LHJO to celebrate my B-Day?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 3, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hmmm. I beg to differ. I think I can do it better than he. So, shoot me over the pics and I'll do it better. But, you gotta certify that they really are you and not sum10 random off the internets.
> QUOTE]
> 
> lol @ "shoot me over the pics and I'll do it better."  What he did, he did first and then he got the pics.  I like you, Gears, but right now, I like him better.
> ...


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 3, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I beg to differ.........I kinda like it when the ass is kinda white and the rest is tan when I'm doing doggy work
> 
> Milky white titties and tan around it as well


 

Thing is, I gotta look at my body and like what I see.  I like an even tan skintone.  


So, it's your birthday?  How oldish are you (if you don't mind my askin)?



Happy B-day.


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2010)

I think my C-Cups are bigger than CellarDoor's tits


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Thing is, I gotta look at my body and like what I see. I like an even tan skintone.
> 
> 
> So, it's your birthday? How oldish are you (if you don't mind my askin)?
> ...


 
Werd.... I'm back & forth on it. Same thing with clean shaven and a landing strip. ya know? Some times it'll just hit me a certain way and I'm like... AWWW YEAH! That's why pr0n is so wonderful. I can just take my pick if I want some tan lines & landing strip when my ol' lady is all clean with no lines.

She actually tried to accomodate the tan lines for a while, but she kept wearing diff bottoms in there and the lines were all over the fvkkin place. So I was just like "You know what... Just forget it". And you don't even wanna know about the hole landin strip story...

Chicks need to watch more pr0n to get with the programs...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Thing is, I gotta look at my body and like what I see.  I like an even tan skintone.
> 
> 
> So, it's your birthday?  How oldish are you (if you don't mind my askin)?
> ...



I hear ya.  I only send junk pics to the guys here.  Especially Al.  He's 57 btw.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I think my C-Cups are bigger than CellarDoor's tits


 
GD it, Saney... I'm sure glad you're back from your 24 hour suspension.

GYCH!


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I hear ya. I only send junk pics to the guys here. Especially Al. He's 57 btw.


 
Werd! Thanks for that last set. How long did it take to get that bowtie on it?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Werd!!!!! I ordered sum "C" from Sten on Tuesday and it hasn't shipped yet. ........I have one of my gf taking me out for Dinner on Sat. Nite and am low on "C".
> 
> 
> Anyhoo(fuckin' Roids has me saying this now ) should I pour a glass of Merlot, lite a Kandle and LHJO to celebrate my B-Day?


 
LOL... Werd... I say all the stoopid azz CT sh!t all the time now and people at work are like WTF are you talking about?

Dick Gears has me adding 's' to all kinds of words now (infos, foods, advices).


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I think my C-Cups are bigger than CellarDoor's tits


 
I got D's, fucker.  Your tit's aint bigger than mine.


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> GD it, Saney... I'm sure glad you're back from your 24 hour suspension.
> 
> GYCH!


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I got D's, fucker.  Your tit's aint bigger than mine.



My tits are bigger than your E-Tits


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

I gots some chiner opportunidads on the horizon. This chick I kinda use to work for always sounded so hot on the phone and flirty. Well, she's been preggo for like the last 3-4 years (3 kids) and always looked puffy and kinda ruff. Well, a coupla weeks ago I seen her and she's lookin all lean and desirable. I don't work for her anymore, but she invited me to the holiday party. I asked about bringing dates and she says "Why don't you just make it a guys night... Trust me." Am I trippin or what?

Answer me GDI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I got D's, fucker. Your tit's aint bigger than mine.


 
Yum.... It just moved and I'm still not sure you're a chick. Does that make me ghey?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 3, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Werd.... I'm back & forth on it. Same thing with clean shaven and a landing strip. ya know? Some times it'll just hit me a certain way and I'm like... AWWW YEAH! That's why pr0n is so wonderful. I can just take my pick if I want some tan lines & landing strip when my ol' lady is all clean with no lines.
> 
> She actually tried to accomodate the tan lines for a while, but she kept wearing diff bottoms in there and the lines were all over the fvkkin place. So I was just like "You know what... Just forget it". And you don't even wanna know about the hole landin strip story...
> 
> Chicks need to watch more pr0n to get with the programs...


 
I'm with ya there, I love porn.  I know so many of my lady friends that turn thier nose up at it thou.  I'm like you ladies need to be watching it and taking notes.  My best friend is cool, she sends me good stuff on my cell.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 3, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Yum.... It just moved and I'm still not sure you're a chick. Does that make me ghey?


 
No, baby, it makes you completely heterosexual because I am female.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> My tits are bigger than your E-Tits


 
I tits are prettier than your gyno flesh bags.  I have been told mine are a work of art.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 3, 2010)

Tan lines and landing skrips are lame.  Smother even tabs and clean shaved or waxed cooch is the only way to go.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> No, baby, it makes you completely heterosexual because I am female.


 
Good.... I may as well go LHJO now.

GYCH!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 3, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Tan lines and landing skrips are lame. Smother even tabs and clean shaved or waxed cooch is the only way to go.


 

I don't know why a guy would want to go down on on a fuzzy bush.  Who likes hair in thier mouth?  I don't.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Tan lines on anyone are not hot.


 
You must be the only man not to find tan lines sexy on a girl...


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 3, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Werd!!!!! I ordered sum "C" from Sten on Tuesday and it hasn't shipped yet. ........I have one of my gf taking me out for Dinner on Sat. Nite and am low on "C".
> 
> 
> Anyhoo(fuckin' Roids has me saying this now ) should I pour a glass of Merlot, lite a Kandle and LHJO to celebrate my B-Day?


 
Werd, WTF!!!! This is the only time I've had to wait more than 2-3 days for my fucking order.

It's Friday and nothing. I just checked the tracking and I'm supposed to get it tomorrow. I ordered this shit Sunday night. 

Guess I'll have to rely on another fucking pill from the Hindu store for tonight.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> You must be the only man not to find tan lines sexy on a girl...


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't know why a guy would want to go down on on a fuzzy bush. Who likes hair in thier mouth? I don't.


 
The trick is to go down there and NOT get hair in  your mouth. 

You must be doing it wrong.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't know why a guy would want to go down on on a fuzzy bush. Who likes hair in thier mouth? I don't.


 
You gotta keep it off of the top of the boat.... :geez:

I don't like lickin hairs, but the look is hot sometimes if there's say a nice V or sum10. Like I said... It varies... In 5 minutes I may bald.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 3, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> You gotta keep it off of the top of the boat.... :geez:
> 
> I don't like lickin hairs, but the look is hot sometimes if there's say a nice V or sum10. Like I said... It varies... In 5 minutes I may bald.


 
Werd! And the hair holds in those muff pheromones, ahhhhh yeah.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> My tits are bigger than your E-Tits


 


It's an E-Mystery as to who has the nicest E-Mammaries.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 3, 2010)

I personally, do not like the feel of that area being hairy.  A landing strip, yea sometimes, but mostly hairless.  I like my guy to have a very trimmed area also.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I personally, do not like the feel of that area being hairy. A landing strip, yea sometimes, but mostly hairless. I like my guy to have a very trimmed area also.


 
I keep a landing strip errything else is gone... raisins as smooth as a baby's azz. Taint too... But that's a mthrfkr to get to.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 3, 2010)

If you want a chick's tongue on those raisins you better keep 'em smooth.  That's just the polite thing to do.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Dec 3, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I keep a landing strip errything else is gone... raisins as smooth as a baby's azz. Taint too... But that's a mthrfkr to get to.


 
DOesn't that fucking itch when it starts to grow back the next day or two?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Werd, WTF!!!! This is the only time I've had to wait more than 2-3 days for my fucking order.
> 
> It's Friday and nothing. I just checked the tracking and I'm supposed to get it tomorrow. I ordered this shit Sunday night.
> 
> Guess I'll have to rely on another fucking pill from the Hindu store for tonight.


 
I E-mailed them and they said they were backed up from the Holiday and that there was 2,100 orders ahead of mine.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> DOesn't that fucking itch when it starts to grow back the next day or two?


 
Nah... It's G2G. Been using coconut oil.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

SFW Chest/Tri's today. Just pounded down to 2 chicken breasts wit avocado. Bought to hit 2 moar!

I have a HR Derby tonight. I was thinkin bout hitting Sten up for a sponsorship. Thought about wearing their T-Shirt and videoing it for vials of Vit C & Exemestane...


We were taking some BP last night and had so many not-bigs out there that we decided to get a little game going. It didn't last long... I smoked a lazer to the SS that drilled him in the knee. Game over...


----------



## Tesla (Dec 3, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Nah... It's G2G. Been using coconut oil.


 
This place is getting waaaayyy too ghey.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Dec 3, 2010)

One of the teams I play on wants to get a sponsorship from Fresh Balls. 

Fresh Balls | So Fresh. So Dry.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> One of the teams I play on wants to get a sponsorship from Fresh Balls.
> 
> Fresh Balls | So Fresh. So Dry.


 

Nice... You think it would really cut down on the duck butter situation from tourney play?


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 3, 2010)

It has to. I should pick some up. Even with cotton boxer briefs you still get some down there. Fucking hot ass weather. 

Can't wait to play ball tomorrow morning, game at 9am. I believe the temperature should be like 38 degrees. Awesome.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I got D's, fucker.  Your tit's aint bigger than mine.


And your cock is bigger too....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I tits are prettier than your gyno flesh bags.  I have been told mine are a work of art.


No, what they said was they look like Artie Lange's....


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> It has to. I should pick some up. Even with cotton boxer briefs you still get some down there. Fucking hot ass weather.
> 
> Can't wait to play ball tomorrow morning, game at 9am. I believe the temperature should be like 38 degrees. Awesome.


 
Werd... I play at 8:30. I was like "JFC!!!! We couldn't get a 7am game?". We will prolly get crushed anyway. I hope it ain't that cold.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

5 more posts.... Now 4!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## heavyiron (Dec 3, 2010)

What is everyone drinking this weekend?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> What is everyone drinking this weekend?


 
I'm hitting in a HR Derby tonight, so it will probably be some Stones... They are an acquired taste.

How about you?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 3, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> You must be the only man not to find tan lines sexy on a girl...



You dig tan line also?  That just seems to retro.  I like a nice smooth even tan.  Maybe it's from all these years of being with them asians.  IMO, ain't nuthin sexier than a nice tan ass and breastessess.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 3, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> You gotta keep it off of the top of the boat.... :geez:
> 
> I don't like lickin hairs, but the look is hot sometimes if there's say a nice V or sum10. Like I said... It varies... In 5 minutes I may bald.



I just like natty snatch and tits.  I've gone down on shaved and there's just something odd about feeling all that stuble.  Even when it's smooth it's not the same.  I can't stand runaway bush tho.  The older broad I been c'ing has a nice natty V.  A while back, I'd been going down on the gilf, then got on top and went inner.  When I was kissin her, we both noticed that we were passing a hair back/forth.  She's all like "there's a hair in my mouth, but I don't think it came from my head."  lol


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2010)

Finally went up on my Max Bench Press!!!

its low so i won't tell you what it is.. but i will say it went up 10lbs.. yay!


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice E-Lift...


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you Sir. I was very proud of myself.. My goal is to hit 315 before the end of my cycle... I hope i can do it..


----------



## maniclion (Dec 3, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I just like natty snatch and tits.  I've gone down on shaved and there's just something odd about feeling all that stuble.  Even when it's smooth it's not the same.  I can't stand runaway bush tho.  The older broad I been c'ing has a nice natty V.  A while back, I'd been going down on the gilf, then got on top and went inner.  When I was kissin her, we both noticed that we were passing a hair back/forth.  She's all like "there's a hair in my mouth, but I don't think it came from my head."  lol



My japanese gf has a natural landing strip and that's it, no hair even on her legs, so I never have to deal with stubble, but every once in a while I'll get that stray hair lodged in the back of my throat.....talk about funny, trying to bone while hacking at the tickling pube in the farthest point of the roof of my mouth, you know the spot right where your nasal passage starts....drives me insane


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 3, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I'm hitting in a HR Derby tonight, so it will probably be some Stones... They are an acquired taste.
> 
> How about you?


 I have some sam adams light or newcastle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 3, 2010)

I got to jump on a plane to a conference . . day before pinnin' day, arrive home the day after next pinnin day. . rather not take gears on this flight . . .

Before I go, Im thinking of pinnin a normal bi-weekly tren dosage (200mg) should I pin the whole weeks worth of test? thats like 800mg?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 3, 2010)

Should I put it all on Black?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 3, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Should I put it all on Black?



"Now Charlie what do we say in this situation?"


----------



## Tesla (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 3, 2010)

One word....waxing.  No stubble that way.  Bring these bitches into the modern era FFS!

As far as drinking, I drank a Pete's Strawberry Blonde Top a couple night ago.  The Pete's smelled awesome but tasted okay.  Shock Top is always good.  Probably will hit up the O'Fallon's Cherry Chocolate beer this weekend.


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2010)

Just smashed a bag full of Chocolate covered Cashews... MMMM MMMM


----------



## Tesla (Dec 3, 2010)

Da Kine Sour DEEEEEEEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 3, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I got to jump on a plane to a conference . . day before pinnin' day, arrive home the day after next pinnin day. . rather not take gears on this flight . . .
> 
> Before I go, Im thinking of pinnin a normal bi-weekly tren dosage (200mg) should I pin the whole weeks worth of test? thats like 800mg?


 
lol fk you natty nbs in the jew-ass


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 3, 2010)

maniclion said:


> My japanese gf has a natural landing strip and that's it, no hair even on her legs, so I never have to deal with stubble, but every once in a while I'll get that stray hair lodged in the back of my throat.....talk about funny, trying to bone while hacking at the tickling pube in the farthest point of the roof of my mouth, you know the spot right where your nasal passage starts....drives me insane



Werd.  That's one thing I dig about asian snatch and their bodies in general.  The muff is always a nice little landing strip with str8 pubes and they don't have hair anywhere else on their bodies.  My wife doesn't even have to shave her legs, neither did the Korean chick I was with for two years b4 I met her.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 3, 2010)

Speakin of SFW.  I been doing a new routine with a 1:4 temp.  That is, toss the weight up fast and lower it at a count of four.  I've prolly reduced the weight on each exercise by 30%, but I'm getting a helluva lot more sore.  I was doing DB pullovers today with 100, 90, then 80 for 6-8 reps, when I normally use 125s.  Yet, fukkin back is dead now.  That's gotta be good for puttin on sum mass.


----------



## independent (Dec 3, 2010)

Nothn's changed here.

Saney still has tits.

Al is abusing merlot.

Niagara is still eating everything in site.

Cellar still has a penis.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2010)

At least my Bench Press is up to 285lbs!


----------



## independent (Dec 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> At least my Bench Press is up to 285lbs!



Nothing wrong with that,.  Other than you being single and at home on a friday nite


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 3, 2010)

Sup kniggs? Well... I hit like a fukkin queer (not that there's anything wrong with that) tonight. So who knows how many stones I had, but WGAF?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I got to jump on a plane to a conference . . day before pinnin' day, arrive home the day after next pinnin day. . rather not take gears on this flight . . .
> 
> Before I go, Im thinking of pinnin a normal bi-weekly tren dosage (200mg) should I pin the whole weeks worth of test? thats like 800mg?


 I would pin your normal amount before you get on the plane. One day difference is no biggie.


----------



## Saney (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 4, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Nothn's changed here.
> 
> Saney still has tits.
> 
> ...



Eat big to get big.


----------



## independent (Dec 4, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Eat big to get big.



I prefer to have abs.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 4, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I prefer to have abs.




Abs are for summer.  Gotta put on a little mass in fall and winter.


----------



## Saney (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd rather be UBER blubbed and undesirable so I don't suffer the same pain Mr. Fantastico does.. I feel sorry for him..


----------



## Tesla (Dec 4, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 4, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Nothn's changed here.
> 
> Saney still has tits.
> 
> ...


 
GYCH

gich


----------



## Tesla (Dec 4, 2010)

The Clen/T3 from Sten is much better than Innovative Peptides......I swear I have the Metab. of a Hummingbird on this shit.......I've been eating Ice Cream and Mac & Cheese, Ravioli and other shit I usually never eat and I'm leaner now......This shit is sick.......200 mcg Clen and 100 mcg T3 ED.......I have abs poking thru and I can eat kinda shitty......

Still Mountain Biking and shit, but now I can eat shit I like


Yeah Dark Geared God........cupcakes, too. 


All while Krooozing on 500 Test E EW


----------



## Saney (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, i've been eating like a fat bitch and gaining weight like it aint nobody's biddness


----------



## Tesla (Dec 4, 2010)

Turkey Burgers with Sharp Cheddar and Sweet Baby Rays BBQ Sauce


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2010)

fuck you fags . . eating paleo yo . . with milk and a little sweet potato . . leaner and bigger  . . . might hit a plateau with the food restrictions though. . unless I throw in moar fats


----------



## Tesla (Dec 4, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> fuck you fags . . eating paleo yo . . with milk and a little sweet potato . . leaner and bigger  . . . might hit a plateau with the food restrictions though. . unless I throw in moar fats


 
I'm lovin' it.......I think I shocked my system after being so strict for so long.......Ice Cream and Pizza and leaner than I was before......Sten Clen/T3 might have alot to do with it.


----------



## Saney (Dec 4, 2010)

Beefy Five Layer Burrito!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 5, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Turkey Burgers with Sharp Cheddar and Sweet Baby Rays BBQ Sauce




Fuck Baby Ray.  Gates blows it to hell and is a classic.  Do yourself a favor and order a bottle.  I promise you'll send for moar.  GICH

Gates Bar B.Q. - Online Store


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 5, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I'm lovin' it.......I think I shocked my system after being so strict for so long.......Ice Cream and Pizza and leaner than I was before......Sten Clen/T3 might have alot to do with it.



I got pretty lean on that stack this summer but my t3 topped out at 75.  Can't wait to run it again toward the end of the upcoming cycle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I'm lovin' it.......I think I shocked my system after being so strict for so long.......Ice Cream and Pizza and leaner than I was before......Sten Clen/T3 might have alot to do with it.


 
werd . . there's value in shocking the system for sure . . Ive pretty much done the same thing, just cleanly for the most part. I still have at least 2x cheat meals where I'll hit the deserts and ice-cream, but thats pWO.

I think the tren's got a lot to do with it . . 4kg clean LBM in 4 weeks . . pretty fucking impressed with the results


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 5, 2010)

Tesla said:


> The Clen/T3 from Sten is much better than Innovative Peptides......I swear I have the Metab. of a Hummingbird on this shit.......I've been eating Ice Cream and Mac & Cheese, Ravioli and other shit I usually never eat and I'm leaner now......This shit is sick.......200 mcg Clen and 100 mcg T3 ED.......I have abs poking thru and I can eat kinda shitty......
> 
> Still Mountain Biking and shit, but now I can eat shit I like
> 
> ...



 don't forget the coffee GICH


----------



## SFW (Dec 5, 2010)

capt, why not just bulk up dirty and then cut later? Paleo was great for my summer cut btw. Its just too tame a diet for bulking. You need your rice and pasta, breads etc. Besides, do you even lift weights?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> capt, why not just bulk up dirty and then cut later? Paleo was great for my summer cut btw. Its just too tame a diet for bulking. You need your rice and pasta, breads etc. Besides, do you even lift weights?


 
Good questions . . the plan was to see how effective the paleo was on a bulk, but I suspect as you say, it's too tame 

I'm pretty much at the point where I cant get any more cals unless I just guzzle whey and EVOO shakes all day. 

Time for some carb action I guess . . and perhaps lift weights


----------



## SFW (Dec 5, 2010)

well...how much weight have you put on thus far?

Id say if youre still seeing gains come, youre fine. once they slow up, start pounding the extra carbs and extra Fats'asis. 

Id recommend general tso and shrimp Lo mein.  works everytime.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> well...how much weight have you put on thus far?
> 
> Id say if youre still seeing gains come, youre fine. once they slow up, start pounding the extra carbs and extra Fats'asis.
> 
> Id recommend general tso and shrimp Lo mein.  works everytime.


 
a little over 1kg a week, and they've all been lean . . Im in fact leaner now than I was when I started . . . it's hard to believe consider all the fructose in my diet. 

Paleo makes me feel so damn good but things are starting to slow, that's why I was throwing the questions out there.

As you said, be a waste of gears to let things stall.


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

I gained 10lbs of blub in just a couple weeks.. Only sfw 2x's EW.. I'm so huge!!!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm about to get me some old school Phera-Plex!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> a little over 1kg a week, and they've all been lean . . Im in fact leaner now than I was when I started . . . it's hard to believe consider all the fructose in my diet.
> 
> Paleo makes me feel so damn good but things are starting to slow, that's why I was throwing the questions out there.
> 
> As you said, be a waste of gears to let things stall.



Quinoa FTW!  Solid ass carb source and also a complete protein.  Cooks easy and is pretty versatile.  Cook up 1/4 or 1/2 cup, afterward mix in 2 cans of fat free cream of mushroom soup and a can or two of tuna.  Easy as hell, tastes good and packed full of macros.  If all else fails hit the  shake weights once a week, left side only.

GICH


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 5, 2010)

Does anyone here besides me even workout?

Anyhoo, gonna go get my gilf on later.  Makes me wish I hadn't already JO today.  I may not be able to go 4 a second round.  This will also be the last time I have a chance to AP the gilf.....ever.  Her daughters is cummin home for the holidays 2morrow and the wifey's getting back in two weeks.  So, unless the plane crashes (i've never had that kinda luck) IDK HTF I'll ever get to hit it again.    Gonna miss that old broad 4sure.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Does anyone here besides me even workout?
> 
> Anyhoo, gonna go get my gilf on later.  Makes me wish I hadn't already JO today.  I may not be able to go 4 a second round.  This will also be the last time I have a chance to AP the gilf.....ever.  Her daughters is cummin home for the holidays 2morrow and the wifey's getting back in two weeks.  So, unless the plane crashes (i've never had that kinda luck) IDK HTF I'll ever get to hit it again.    Gonna miss that old broad 4sure.



I've been doing some bodyweight exersices... does that count? Haha. Anyhow my workouts have been shit and thanks for the neg you douchbag... and ummm... I'm saying some hurtful words to you right now. I hope you know that.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 5, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Does anyone here besides me even workout?
> 
> Anyhoo, gonna go get my gilf on later.  Makes me wish I hadn't already JO today.  I may not be able to go 4 a second round.  This will also be the last time I have a chance to AP the gilf.....ever.  Her daughters is cummin home for the holidays 2morrow and the wifey's getting back in two weeks.  So, unless the plane crashes (i've never had that kinda luck) IDK HTF I'll ever get to hit it again.    Gonna miss that old broad 4sure.



Don't count it out yet.  You should feel her out about her willingness to get together semi-regularly at a motel.  Try to get her to go Dutch on it, but if worse came to worse, it might be worth paying for it yourself just for the sake of getting steady strange once the wife is back.  Worth asking.


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

He needs to save his money for Gears!! Not Golden Coral dates GD!!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 5, 2010)

lol @ Saney


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Does anyone here besides me even workout?
> 
> Anyhoo, gonna go get my gilf on later.  Makes me wish I hadn't already JO today.  I may not be able to go 4 a second round.  This will also be the last time I have a chance to AP the gilf.....ever.  Her daughters is cummin home for the holidays 2morrow and the wifey's getting back in two weeks.  So, unless the plane crashes (i've never had that kinda luck) IDK HTF I'll ever get to hit it again.    Gonna miss that old broad 4sure.



You make me never want to get married, Gears.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 5, 2010)

Just finishing up a high volume delt workout befoar the big game.  Got a funky twitch in the lower tri tie in by the foararm from the dbell presses.  That's always a weird feeling.  1/2 price apps at the bar befoar 7 so I'll make that a pig out post workout meal after my whey and carbs (not raisins like homos do).  Can't wait to get revenge on the Ravens and take control of the division!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> You make me never want to get married, Gears.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

I got some great ap stories I can share but I have a im stalker stage 5


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2010)

COWBOYS BAAAYYYBEEE!!!!

Fuck Peyton fuckin' Manning


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I got some great ap stories I can share but I have a im stalker stage 5


 
?? You changed your name from IAMLEGEND85 to ontopthegame85... Then you post random meaningless bullshit along with this post.. I'm sorry but you are a fucking faggot.. You have an im stalker stage 5?? Really, thats prob about the only thing you will ever be close to regarding "pussy". Every single one of your post actually fucking annoy me, and thats hard to do.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey, you queers have a minute to come get some free steroids?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...-drol-extreme-loggers-needed.html#post2115845

I am sure your junior high fag thread will be here when you get back.

Just sayin...


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

Tesla said:


> COWBOYS BAAAYYYBEEE!!!!
> 
> Fuck Peyton fuckin' Manning


 

I hate that fuck 2....I cant believe my saints came back and one what a game


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

. . so I had the weekend with the clitty-ringed Milf.. .  I worked the ring against ther clit which did the job, but it's not all its cracked up to be.

I smashed her all Friday night, she was too sore all Saturday. Got to AP on Sunday morning, but it wasnt much of an event. I actually ended up LHJO . . but because I had busted the nutz 4x over friday night I could get japanesey


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> ?? You changed your name from IAMLEGEND85 to ontopthegame85... Then you post random meaningless bullshit along with this post.. I'm sorry but you are a fucking faggot.. You have an im stalker stage 5?? Really, thats prob about the only thing you will ever be close to regarding "pussy". Every single one of your post actually fucking annoy me, and thats hard to do.


 
you small unjerked pos fuck you No 1 likes you kill yourself.Go inject some canola oil


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I hate that fuck 2....I cant believe my saints came back and one what a game


 
Its WON you fucking degenerate motherfucker.. You are gonna need to change your name again before long, jesus you don't just make yourself look like a mentally retarded person, you actually are.. Neg me again if it makes you feel better... lols.


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> you small unjerked pos fuck you No 1 likes you kill yourself.Go inject some canola oil


 

Yesss being 5'7 at 205 is sooo small buddy. Lets see your pics and stats.. And you do the ... You do realize your making yourself look more retarded every single time you do that right..? Its like a middle school kid trying to make hiself look big.. Kinda like a middle school kid would have the name "iamlegend85"..


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Its WON you fucking degenerate motherfucker.. You are gonna need to change your name again before long, jesus you don't just make yourself look like a mentally retarded person, you actually are.. Neg me again if it makes you feel better... lols.


 
no problem


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Yesss being 5'7 at 205 is sooo small buddy. Lets see your pics and stats.. And you do the ... You do realize your making yourself look more retarded every single time you do that right..? Its like a middle school kid trying to make hiself look big.. Kinda like a middle school kid would have the name "iamlegend85"..


 
legendkiller faggot


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday needs to go to AM where the annoying faggots are Cool and actually respected..

You were almost locked up for under aged girls, you only had one pussy pop in your entire life (besides the girls you posted pics of which none of them had you in them), your fucking small, undesirable (Mr. Fantastico being a Prime example of being Desirable), and you can't even post up pics of yourself cause your a small unjerked POS..

I guess what i'm trying to say is...


*Go Away*


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Hey, you queers have a minute to come get some free steroids?
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...-drol-extreme-loggers-needed.html#post2115845
> 
> ...


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Yesss being 5'7 at 205 is sooo small buddy. Lets see your pics and stats.. And you do the ... You do realize your making yourself look more retarded every single time you do that right..? Its like a middle school kid trying to make hiself look big.. Kinda like a middle school kid would have the name "iamlegend85"..



That pic you posted was of you, true?  You didn't look 205.  Just saying'.


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> dayday needs to go to AM where the annoying faggots are Cool and actually respected..
> 
> You were almost locked up for under aged girls, you only had one pussy pop in your entire life (besides the girls you posted pics of which none of them had you in them), your fucking small, undesirable (Mr. Fantastico being a Prime example of being Desirable), and you can't even post up pics of yourself cause your a small unjerked POS..
> 
> ...


 
 I havent posted up pics of myself?? Im pretty sure I did, along with the chick I basically posted nudes of.. And I was almost locked up for what? How do you get "almost locked up" on something like that? Do you know what your talking about?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> That pic you posted was of you, true? You didn't look 205. Just saying'.


 
 no like 175, pushups are working great 4 u


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

Weren't you the fag who was almost locked up for getting with under aged girls??

and you were in NONE of those pics of those girls that were "basically nude" fucking E-AP-story embellishing NOT BIG!

Post pics now, or GTFO


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> No like 175, pushups are working great 4 u



lmfao x 1,000,000


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> I havent posted up pics of myself?? Im pretty sure I did, along with the chick I basically posted nudes of.. And I was almost locked up for what? How do you get "almost locked up" on something like that? Do you know what your talking about?


 
 your 16 year old sister friend that you molested


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2010)

YouTube Video












RIP Dimebag....U Da Man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Weren't you the fag who was almost locked up for getting with under aged girls??
> 
> and you were in NONE of those pics of those girls that were "basically nude" fucking E-AP-story embellishing NOT BIG!
> 
> Post pics now, or GTFO


 
Are you retarded? Was that when you was banned for getting free gears and acting like a dumbass..? Ask cellar or mcgilf or any of the fuckers here.. I vetted myself bro.. 

And Cellar I was between 195-205 in that pic.. What would you say I weighed in it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

mwahaha! dayday is the funniest child molester around . . we should keep him


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

I got banned and STILL got free Gear you fucking lame faggot.. 

Keep up the good work on those Decline Pushups on your kitchen sink while your mother cooks your Mac'n Cheese nigger


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I got banned and STILL got free Gear you fucking lame faggot..
> 
> Keep up the good work on those Decline Pushups on your kitchen sink while your mother cooks your Mac'n Cheese nigger


 
I don't think that anti-E is working saney


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Yesss being 5'7 at 205 is sooo small buddy. Lets see your pics and stats.. And you do the ... You do realize your making yourself look more retarded every single time you do that right..? Its like a middle school kid trying to make hiself look big.. Kinda like a middle school kid would have the name "iamlegend85"..


 






dayday I'm not the biggest guy here far from it but bigger then your bitch ass post em up


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I got banned and STILL got free Gear you fucking lame faggot..
> 
> Keep up the good work on those Decline Pushups on your kitchen sink while your mother cooks your Mac'n Cheese nigger


 
Lets see a pic of you faggot, eating mac n cheese with nigga tim right? Your older and taller and still weigh less than me.. Thats gotta hurt a niggas ego..


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Yesss being 5'7 at 205 is sooo small buddy. Lets see your pics and stats.. And you do the ... You do realize your making yourself look more retarded every single time you do that right..? Its like a middle school kid trying to make hiself look big.. Kinda like a middle school kid would have the name "iamlegend85"..


 



 not the biggest guy at im but this what 200 look like dayday.O and I'm younger then you lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> dayday I'm not the biggest guy here far from it but bigger then your bitch ass post em up


 
nice wheels for a nb


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

I weigh less than you?? Really? I need a new scale.

and I have pics of me.. i'll take an updated pic soon.. but when i do, i'll make you look like you've been on Chemo for 6 months


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> nice wheels for a nb


 
thanks capt yoga and placebo


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

LOL at all you little girls...any of you nancy's eat more than just salads and fruity pebbles?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday has been owned back to stalking lil boyz on prohormone forums


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2010)

This guy reminds me of this thread....

Ladies and Gents I give you the Christopher Walken of comedy





YouTube Video


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I weigh less than you?? Really? I need a new scale.
> 
> and I have pics of me.. i'll take an updated pic soon.. but when i do, i'll make you look like you've been on Chemo for 6 months


 

So you will take pics "soon" when Ive already done posted pics of myself before you tried talking shit..? And you will make me look like im on chemo? I mean JFC.. Atleast IAMLEGEND posted pics...







Thats me at like 195 at 5'7.. So if thats chemo to you then....LOL lets see some pics.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> LOL at all you little girls...any of you nancy's eat more than just salads and fruity pebbles?


 
no I'm going for the national geographic look  fuck abs I want ribs pokeing threw like dayday


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Are you retarded? Was that when you was banned for getting free gears and acting like a dumbass..? Ask cellar or mcgilf or any of the fuckers here.. I vetted myself bro..
> 
> And Cellar I was between 195-205 in that pic.. What would you say I weighed in it?




I had to go back and look for it, but I gave up.  I thought like 170ish, but I'm going from memory. Post it again and I'll tell you.  But 200? No fucking way.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> So you will take pics "soon" when Ive already done posted pics of myself before you tried talking shit..? And you will make me look like im on chemo? I mean JFC.. Atleast IAMLEGEND posted pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
you look dirty like you just crawled from underneath a car  + gyno working against your bird chest  denied


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> So you will take pics "soon" when Ive already done posted pics of myself before you tried talking shit..? And you will make me look like im on chemo? I mean JFC.. Atleast IAMLEGEND posted pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have really big legs?  I just don't see 195 in that pic.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> you look dirty like you just crawled from underneath a car  + *gyno working against your bird chest*  denied


 Bahahahahahahaha


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Do you have really big legs? I just don't see 195 in that pic.


 
 me either maybe 175-180 I bet my life he has no legs


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Do you have really big legs? I just don't see 195 in that pic.


 
yes, wheels maketh the man . . otherwise you're just another jerk-off curling in the squat-rack


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> you look dirty like you just crawled from underneath a car  + gyno working against your bird chest  denied


 
Dude are you serious? I have bigger traps delts and biceps than you and your going to talk shit? I bench 305 and I havent been geared in years. 







I have gyno? That was me at 180..lol


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> yes, wheels maketh the man . . otherwise you're just another jerk-off curling in the squat-rack


 
I want to see between cellardoor wheels


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

cellardoor has a gorgeous figure, with the prettiest vagina I have ever seen


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Dude are you serious? I have bigger traps delts and biceps than you and your going to talk shit? I bench 305 and I havent been geared in years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 traps yes i give you that but I bench much more then you alot younger and desirable then you also.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> cellardoor has a gorgeous figure, with the prettiest vagina I have ever seen


 
No fair.I been asking for vag pics all week I hate being a nb


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

fuck all you squabbling undersized fags . . Im off to SFLegz . . if I had some cheque drops I would snort a shot of that shit.


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I want to see between cellardoor wheels


 
did you not just call her a man a couple days ago?


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> traps yes i give you that but I bench much more then you alot younger and desirable then you also.


 

You bench more like what? And your how old again? Im 23 buddy..


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

Damn.. everyone i know tells me i have chicken legs.. and they are right on the money.. I have the weakest wheels ever.. but i currently weigh 237lbs..

I wonder how much I'd weigh if my legs were bigger?? Hmmm


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

What about Dan Henderson Paul Daley and Robbie Lawler? Them motherfuckers.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> cellardoor has a gorgeous figure, with the prettiest vagina I have ever seen



   Thank you, baby.  Now tell these fuckers to stop talking shit.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> No fair.I been asking for vag pics all week I hate being a nb


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Thank you, baby. Now tell these fuckers to stop talking shit.


 
 . . .  their childish jealousy will forever prevent them from marvelling at your magical lotus flower


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Dude are you serious? I have bigger traps delts and biceps than you and your going to talk shit? I bench 305 and I havent been geared in years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you saying' you max 305?  Or you work out regularly with that?


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday < Saney


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . . .  their childish jealousy will forever prevent them from marvelling at your magical lotus flower




Lol.



They should have been nice to me, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

I maxed out at 335 3 weeks ago I can still bench more then 305 off cycle fag your chest is to underdeveloped to lift 305 I bank on it.You don't weigh 200 either.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> They should have been nice to me, that's all I'm saying.


 
cellardoor tough love  But we can turn this around


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm hoping to get my Bench up to 315 this cycle.. only 30lbs to go!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> dayday < Saney


 
saney 4 the win


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

WTF does strength got to do with it? I cant lift or press fuckall . . but Im bigger and far more desirable than most of you fags, just ask Cellardoor


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> saney 4 the win


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I maxed out at 335 3 weeks ago I can still bench more then 305 off cycle fag your chest is to underdeveloped to lift 305 I bank on it.You don't weigh 200 either.



This ^^^ is what I'm thinking.


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I maxed out at 335 3 weeks ago I can still bench more then 305 off cycle fag your chest is to underdeveloped to lift 305 I bank on it.You don't weigh 200 either.


 
You bank on it really? What if I said ill post up a video of me weighing 195-200, and Ill post a video of me benching 305 before next sunday. Would you quit posting on these boards forever if I did? Make a bet on it faggot.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

I inclined BB benched 315 for 6 reps last week. I can't flat bench anymore because of my rotator cuff but inclines are mostly pain free.


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I inclined BB benched 315 for 6 reps last week. I can't flat bench anymore because of my rotator cuff but inclines are mostly pain free.



Not everyone is as amazing as you MF!


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> This ^^^ is what I'm thinking.


 
Same goes for you too then bitch. I post a video of me weighing in at 200, and benching 305 by next sunday, and both of your asses stop posting on here ok? Ill even say you post a vid of you benching 335 and ill never post again buddy.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> You bank on it really? What if I said ill post up a video of me weighing 195-200, and Ill post a video of me benching 305 before next sunday. Would you quit posting on these boards forever if I did? Make a bet on it faggot.


 
what if I put up the flyer of your mugshot they passed out in your neighborhood as a registered child molester?Would you then kill yourself?


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> what if i put up the flyer of your mugshot they passed out in your neighborhood as a registered child molester?would you then kill yourself?



lmfao lololol


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I inclined BB benched 315 for 6 reps last week. I can't flat bench anymore because of my rotator cuff but inclines are mostly pain free.


 
I have no doubt in my mind heavy.Your bicep is the size of my quad.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> dayday < Saney



I choose........










Saney.


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I choose........
> 
> 
> Saney.



Thank you lover.. And that pic was when I wasn't Geared and very cold..

When I take new pics, dayday will be very quiet and lonely.. but he won't give up on his 16 yr old girls <3


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> what if I put up the flyer of your mugshot they passed out in your neighborhood as a registered child molester?Would you then kill yourself?


 
So you are declining that bet that you just said you would bank on? Thats what I thought..


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Thank you lover.. And that pic was when I wasn't Geared and very cold..
> 
> When I take new pics, dayday will be very quiet and lonely.. but he won't give up on his 16 yr old girls <3


 
You think I care what a username named cellardoor post? Who has posted pics, and who is talking about WHEN I post pics? Jesus dude, so you are admitting your pics right now dont compair, cause you have to wait till you CAN post pics..

 Just like dude banking on me not benching 305 or weighing 200 and Ill post videos up of both? What does he do? Changes the subject. Jack me off some more. I deliver, you talk about it.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> You think I care what a username named cellardoor post? Who has posted pics, and who is talking about WHEN I post pics? Jesus dude, so you are admitting your pics right now dont compair, cause you have to wait till you CAN post pics..
> 
> Just like dude banking on me not benching 305 or weighing 200 and Ill post videos up of both? What does he do? Changes the subject. Jack me off some more. I deliver, you talk about it.


 A real bench press touches the chest with a 1 second pause and then presses all the way up without a spotter. None of this touch and go while your spotter does bent over rows...


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

They said i'm more desirable than you are.. Sorry, you lose Mr. Child Molester.


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> A real bench press touches the chest with a 1 second pause and then presses all the way up without a spotter. None of this touch and go while your spotter does bent over rows...



LOL

I don't pause on my chest.. i put a spring board on mine so i can actually get the weight up


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Same goes for you too then bitch. I post a video of me weighing in at 200, and benching 305 by next sunday, and both of your asses stop posting on here ok? Ill even say you post a vid of you benching 335 and ill never post again buddy.



Lolol. You were under light that should have brought out every line of your body and I know 13 year olds with bigger pecs, bitch.  You better watch yourself with that word, baby.  I make pussy ass basement lifters like you run screaming.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


>


 
she scares me


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

Lmfao ^^^^


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lolol. You were under light that should have brought out every line of your body and I know 13 year olds with bigger pecs, bitch. You better watch yourself with that word, baby. I make pussy ass basement lifters like you run screaming.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

my blood is itching to start all this free gear I got!!!!! score 2 more weeks of clomid


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lolol. You were under light that should have brought out every line of your body and I know 13 year olds with bigger pecs, bitch. You better watch yourself with that word, baby. I make pussy ass basement lifters like you run screaming.


 
So since you know 13 year olds with bigger pics and weigh more than me, you should have no problem taking this challenge. Ill post a video of myself weighing in at 195-205 in the next week, and when I do that you will have to post your facebook account for all of the CT to see.. If you arent up for that challenge, then shut the fuck up.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> You think I care what a username named cellardoor post? Who has posted pics, and who is talking about WHEN I post pics? Jesus dude, so you are admitting your pics right now dont compair, cause you have to wait till you CAN post pics..
> 
> Just like dude banking on me not benching 305 or weighing 200 and Ill post videos up of both? What does he do? Changes the subject. Jack me off some more. I deliver, you talk about it.


 
your not worth my typing energy i'm done with you


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday... NOBODY here likes you... Maybe Joshy does, but Nobody else does.. Seriously bro, i've met Mexicans with Down Syndrome that were cooler than you..


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> You think I care what a username named cellardoor post? Who has posted pics, and who is talking about WHEN I post pics? Jesus dude, so you are admitting your pics right now dont compair, cause you have to wait till you CAN post pics..
> 
> Just like dude banking on me not benching 305 or weighing 200 and Ill post videos up of both? What does he do? Changes the subject. Jack me off some more. I deliver, you talk about it.



Uh, you should care what I think.  I'm what little boys like you have wet dreams about.  And I'm callin bullshit on what you say.


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

WERD^^^^

I also call bullshit on this 175lb Small Fry bench pressing anything more than his own weight.. 

I mean seriously, i've had bowel movements bigger than him


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 5, 2010)

Jesus you IMTHELEGEND and Saney all straight up ignored my fucking offer and then post a lame ass attempt at flaming me.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> So since you know 13 year olds with bigger pics and weigh more than me, you should have no problem taking this challenge. Ill post a video of myself weighing in at 195-205 in the next week, and when I do that you will have to post your facebook account for all of the CT to see.. If you arent up for that challenge, then shut the fuck up.



No, my name and many underage cousins are on there and from what I've heard I don't want you to have access to them.  Come up with something else.


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

What do you want me to do you faggot?? I mean, they already think i'm more Desirable than you... All you do is come on the boards once every two weeks and tell everyone you're better than they are... Seriously bro, come at me..

You fucking short, weak, ugly, child molester.. Go fuck the only woman you ever had who is prolly banging some nigger now when you go to the gym to "work out"

Wow bro, just Go away


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> What do you want me to do you faggot?? I mean, they already think i'm more Desirable than you... All you do is come on the boards once every two weeks and tell everyone you're better than they are... Seriously bro, come at me..
> 
> You fucking short, weak, ugly, child molester.. Go fuck the only woman you ever had who is prolly banging some nigger now when you go to the gym to "work out"
> 
> Wow bro, just Go away


 
 werd


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> No, my name and many underage cousins are on there and from what I've heard I don't want you to have access to them. Come up with something else.


 
bad move dayday is registered


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 5, 2010)

315 is a warm-up set for me. Just sayin...

GICH!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> 315 is a warm-up set for me. Just sayin...
> 
> GICH!


 
 I hope to be there one day with a combover like yours also


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> 315 is a warm-up set for me. Just sayin...
> 
> GICH!


 Video proof with 4 witnesses that sign and notarize said warm up or I will post your penis pics...


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

i take 315lb shits..


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 5, 2010)

Godammit.... I don't know any notaries at the gym and I ain't payin to show up to watch a warm-up set


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 5, 2010)

@ Saney... Someday, I hope to be in the 300lb shits club.


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll trade you, 315lb shits for a 315 BP..

i'm a weak fat bitch (who is more desirable than dayday)


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2010)

What a buncha E-Fags....arguing over how much u can lift......useless argument on the intranet.....who gives a fuck as long as you look good

Are u fags playing pro ball or competing in some pro sport where strength is a must...fuck no your not....your just trying to show off in front of a buncha posers in a gym and on a message board...


----------



## independent (Dec 5, 2010)

Whats up homos.  Went to the Chevron Invitational and watched McDowell School Tiger on the 18 hole.  I wanted Tiger to win though.  McDowell was on fire all day though, he deserved the win.

Im talking about golf for you retards.

GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> what if I put up the flyer of your mugshot they passed out in your neighborhood as a registered child molester?Would you then kill yourself?


 
 . . there is no comeback from this one . .  mwahahaha! 

 . .so fkg awesome


----------



## independent (Dec 5, 2010)

No one cares I saw the master AP'er today?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

Tesla said:


> What a buncha E-Fags....arguing over how much u can lift......useless argument on the intranet.....who gives a fuck as long as you look good
> 
> Are u fags playing pro ball or competing in some pro sport where strength is a must...fuck no your not....your just trying to show off in front of a buncha posers in a gym and on a message board...


 
 . . werds from the older, wiser and far more jerkeded than most you fags.

Most of you cocksuckers will be cripples with your He-Man lifting when you reach Al's age, no Milf action by the pool for goddam cripples


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> No one cares I saw the master AP'er today?


 This is not a golf or pingpong forum you pole smoker...


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> This is not a golf or pingpong forum you pole smoker...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

Man, just banged the wife hard after some really good 69. I hope you fags can find some really good gay porn before you go nighty night in mom's basement...


----------



## independent (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> This is not a golf or pingpong forum you pole smoker...



I guess golf is a little to classy for you.



heavyiron said:


> Man, just banged the wife hard after some really good 69. I hope you fags can find some really good gay porn before you go nighty night in mom's basement...



Doesnt your wife have a great body but her face is a train wreck?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Man, just banged the wife hard after some really good 69. I hope you fags can find some really good gay porn before you go nighty night in mom's basement...


 
 ..  maybe it's just me, but I just think getting your knob polished while dining on some fine, well manicured pussy it the epitime of good times 


 .


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol...

Fukk then... I'm going to quickly bang the ol' lady so she doesn't squirt, then pass the fuck out.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Doesnt your wife have a great body but her face is a train wreck?


 No, other way around. I maintain eye contact at all times...need to keep my erection...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> .. maybe it's just me, but I just think getting your knob polished while dining on some fine, well manicured pussy it the epitime of good times
> 
> 
> .


 Yeah, can you believe the missionaries told the native americans they had to stop doing doggy and 69? I would be like, "hold on round eyes I need to go get my spear"


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> No, other way around. I maintain eye contact at all times...need to keep my erection...


 
Heavy, your wife ever pinned you then blew you? I think that would be the ultimate show of affection


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 5, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> 315 is a warm-up set for me. Just sayin...
> 
> GICH!


 i lift saney G/f on my penis 3 sets of 15 she's about 305


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, can you believe the missionaries told the native americans they had to stop doing doggy and 69? I would be like, "hold on round eyes I need to go get my spear"


 
 . . fkg Christians . .  jfc they have a LOT to answer for


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Heavy, your wife ever pinned you then blew you? I think that would be the ultimate show of affection


 Hell no. The only person that pins me is me and maybe the nurse when I get my flu shot.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> No one cares I saw the master AP'er today?



Um, good for you.







I really don't care, but I'll pretend to make you feel better.


----------



## independent (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> No, other way around. I maintain eye contact at all times...need to keep my erection...



Oh.  Someone here posted pics of there wife and she had a great body but her face wasnt so hot.  I thought it was you.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . . fkg Christians . . jfc they have a LOT to answer for


 All I know is God created woman naked and smokin hot and there was no football so you know Adam was bangin that 24/7. 

Btw, nowhere did God say no doggy or 69 so I think I will disregard the missionaries and go with God on this one.

Just sayin...


----------



## independent (Dec 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Um, good for you.
> 
> 
> And sophistication. I hate all off you too.
> ...



I guess I have too much class for you people.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, can you believe the missionaries told the native americans they had to stop doing doggy and 69? I would be like, "hold on round eyes I need to go get my spear"



Lol, I agree.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Oh. Someone here posted pics of there wife and she had a great body but her face wasnt so hot. I thought it was you.


 Naw, not me. I know you degenerates too well to do something that stupid.


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 5, 2010)

Lmao dayday can't bench the bar with 900 zeppelins filled with helium attached to it. I can bench 315 incline 3 times but I'm a Nb natty faggot


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

U can say that again


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> Lmao dayday can't bench the bar with 900 zeppelins filled with helium attached to it. I can bench 315 incline 3 times but I'm a Nb natty faggot


 
 dayday beched 300 I would quit working out and trade my gear for meth.....Wate I already do that


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2010)

Just popped a Traz and did a shot of Capt'n......fuckin' dizzy right now.


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 5, 2010)

Lmao we're all mafuckin jacked Internet pimps


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> Lmao we're all mafuckin jacked Internet pimps


 

Werd!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Just popped a Traz and did a shot of Capt'n......fuckin' dizzy right now.


 
fucking traz make you sleep but when you wake up does it make you groggy like a motherfucker,cotton mouth like you haven't drink anything in days?


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 5, 2010)

So this Xanax shit I got, anyone know when it's too often to take? Ive only taken it a few times @2mgs and it's good shit but don't wanna get dependent.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> So this Xanax shit I got, anyone know when it's too often to take? Ive only taken it a few times @2mgs and it's good shit but don't wanna get dependent.


 
If you take any benzo for weeks at a time you will become dependent.Once every few days ok.Good stuff tho.


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 5, 2010)

Word. Whats the withdrawal like? Anxiety?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Hey, you queers have a minute to come get some free steroids?
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...-drol-extreme-loggers-needed.html#post2115845
> 
> ...



Well, like errbody else, you seem to be enjoying circle jerkin' with us immature bastages.  GWCH!

@ Cellar: Don't do it!  You've been warned about the marriage thang.  Like my granddad said "Don't get married.  It'll just ruin a perfectly good relationship."  He was right.  

Anyhoo, AP was superb 2nite.  Went two rounds.  Maybe the best I've had with this broad.  Kinda sad tho.  She was all cryin' at one time coz it may be the last.  Oh well.  Life goes on.  I gotta a feeling it ain't the last time tho.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, like errbody else, you seem to be enjoying circle jerkin' with us immature bastages.  GWCH!
> 
> @ Cellar: Don't do it!  You've been warned about the marriage thang.  Like my granddad said "Don't get married.  It'll just ruin a perfectly good relationship."  He was right.
> 
> Anyhoo, AP was superb 2nite.  Went two rounds.  Maybe the best I've had with this broad.  Kinda sad tho.  She was all cryin' at one time coz it may be the last.  Oh well.  Life goes on.  I gotta a feeling it ain't the last time tho.



I read somewhere that studies show that human relationships should only last from 5 to 7 years.  I guess numerous studies have been done.  So, Gears baby, that is a little piece of advice I will be following.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

the best relationships are 'Open' ones


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 5, 2010)

Good idea, and as always, GICH!  I'm not into dudes.  But, when you hit that 5 year mark, gimme a shout and we'll see if we can work sum10 out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

so was that kiddy fiddler Dayday always such a jerk-off?

 . . and who the fuck told him where we were?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 5, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Good idea, and as always, GICH!  I'm not into dudes.  But, when you hit that 5 year mark, gimme a shout and we'll see if we can work sum10 out.



That's good cause I'm not a dude, but I have a good sized strap-on. Grab your ankles, baby, I promise to make it worth your while.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> That's good cause I'm not a dude, but I have a good sized strap-on. Grab your ankles, baby, I promise to make it worth your while.



Hmm.  Depends on what I'd get in return.  It'd have to be sum10 special to endure that kinda punishment.  You'd also have to promise not to tell.  

@ Capt.R.:  Yes, dayday has always been like that.  But, he was always kinda fun to have around for target practice.  IDK how he found us.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

yep. . . fkg cannon fodder for sure 

 . . . Gears, you know I have seen Cellar's va-jay-jay?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2010)

For Saney......







YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 5, 2010)

Steelers all but won the division in the Ravens' house with a QB with a a broken foot AND a broken nose.  Hell yeah bitches!  Awesome down to the wire grudge match.  Gotta love the Steelers and Ravens rivalry.

Dayday has been stretching the truth for years.  Remember when he got an off the charts ASVAB scoar and was gonna be a Navy SEAL, only to be derailed by Chris Hansen?  The world was his oyster, Damn it!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2010)

Popped a couple Ambien and pounding a Bacardi/Green Tea........Feeling way too good


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2010)

"TIME TO DIE"






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

SFLegs today . . strength is up, but started to get some nasty BP headaches . . Im taking 0.5ml Sten C ED, up it to 1.0mls? 

Al, werent you taking 2-3mls or sum10 fkg out there?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 5, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I prefer to have abs.





theCaptn' said:


> SFLegs today . . strength is up, but started to get some nasty BP headaches . . Im taking 0.5ml Sten C ED, up it to 1.0mls?
> 
> Al, werent you taking 2-3mls or sum10 fkg out there?



That's because of sexual difficulties common to men in their 50's.  Show our seniors some respect.  Al faught in Nam FFS!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, like errbody else, you seem to be enjoying circle jerkin' with us immature bastages.  GWCH!
> 
> @ Cellar: Don't do it!  You've been warned about the marriage thang.  Like my granddad said "Don't get married.  It'll just ruin a perfectly good relationship."  He was right.
> 
> Anyhoo, AP was superb 2nite.  Went two rounds.  Maybe the best I've had with this broad.  Kinda sad tho.  She was all cryin' at one time coz it may be the last.  Oh well.  Life goes on.  I gotta a feeling it ain't the last time tho.



Did you address the possibilidad of getting together on the DL after the wife gets back?  If not, bring it up soon.  You never know, she might go for it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Did you address the possibilidad of getting together on the DL after the wife gets back? If not, bring it up soon. You never know, she might go for it.


 
werd . . she will def. go for it.  . . Gilf's got GMcG feva bad!


----------



## SFW (Dec 6, 2010)

Buncha celebate, low-libido having, bunk gear pinnin, 15%+ bodyfat having blubbed fucks!

Good morn


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Buncha celebate, low-libido having, bunk gear pinnin, 15%+ bodyfat having blubbed fucks!
> 
> Good morn


 
Happy Birthday . .  and STFU


----------



## SFW (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Dec 6, 2010)

You Peyton hatin f@gs can kiss my left nutt.  

Speaking of, I need to go pin some HCG...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 6, 2010)

Go shorty (literally), it's your birfday...


----------



## SFW (Dec 6, 2010)

word. 

Heavyiron just blessed a nigger with a bottle of Metha-drol.



Jew, are You familiar with this compound? 



> 13 -ethyle-3-methoxy-gona-2,5 (10)-dien-17-one




Lmg?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> bunk gear pinnin


 

I knew it was Canola Oil.....Fuck!!!!!!!!


I want sum butts!!!!!!!!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Werd... I play at 8:30. I was like "JFC!!!! We couldn't get a 7am game?". We will prolly get crushed anyway. I hope it ain't that cold.


 
We ended up taking 2nd out of 22 teams. Played 8 games. Was cold as fuck. Last game ended at 8:30pm. It was like 33 degrees then. 

Sore as fuck on Sunday. Walked like I had a stick up my ass. Fun times though.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You dig tan line also? That just seems to retro. I like a nice smooth even tan. Maybe it's from all these years of being with them asians. IMO, ain't nuthin sexier than a nice tan ass and breastessess.


 
Since I prefer blondes I've always found tan lines sexy. On a brunette though not so much.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> We ended up taking 2nd out of 22 teams. Played 8 games. Was cold as fuck. Last game ended at 8:30pm. It was like 33 degrees then.
> 
> Sore as fuck on Sunday. Walked like I had a stick up my ass. Fun times though.


 
Sweet. We went 2-2 (Not a very good team) and there were 16 teams in it. I crushed my green mayhem Thursday night and finished it off Friday in the HR Derby. But I have a receipt connection, so I'll be getting a freebie.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Does anyone here besides me even workout?
> 
> Anyhoo, gonna go get my gilf on later. Makes me wish I hadn't already JO today. I may not be able to go 4 a second round. This will also be the last time I have a chance to AP the gilf.....ever. Her daughters is cummin home for the holidays 2morrow and the wifey's getting back in two weeks. So, unless the plane crashes (i've never had that kinda luck) IDK HTF I'll ever get to hit it again.  Gonna miss that old broad 4sure.


 
Can't you two meet up in some parking lot and get it on once the wife arrives?

I don't see what the problem is...


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> You make me never want to get married, Gears.


 
yes don't. Women suck... 

Stay single and spray up broads instead.

GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> LOL at all you little girls...any of you nancy's eat more than just salads and fruity pebbles?


 
Abusing DelMonte fruit cups is where it's at.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> i take 315lb shits..


 
And you fuck 315lb bitches...


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Sweet. We went 2-2 (Not a very good team) and there were 16 teams in it. I crushed my green mayhem Thursday night and finished it off Friday in the HR Derby. But I have a receipt connection, so I'll be getting a freebie.


 
Nice.

I'm just glad I didn't make my OG flex any worse. It got a small crack a couple weeks ago but it stayed the same. I picked up one of these a while back and I'm happy I did. 

ASA Approved Bat Warmer Sleeve Official Site By PYROFLITE Microwaveable Bat Warmer


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Can't you two meet up in some parking lot and get it on once the wife arrives?
> 
> I don't see what the problem is...


 
Werd... Don't Roids gotta go to the 'gym' for 'cardio' erry once in a while? Plus... If it all works out well, talk the GILF into quickies here and there in the back seat of your truck, or sum10...


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm just glad I didn't make my OG flex any worse. It got a small crack a couple weeks ago but it stayed the same. I picked up one of these a while back and I'm happy I did.
> 
> ASA Approved Bat Warmer Sleeve Official Site By PYROFLITE Microwaveable Bat Warmer


 
Mine's had an area start to break on one spot of the barrel after Thursday night. Then, after the HR Derby, it had bad spots all the way around. I bet if I hit it one or 2 more times it will explode.

We had a couple of nice bats for the tourney (I play with some spares). The one was a white Remondo... That thing was sick. Wind was blowing in 20+ MPH and mashing right into it on a 310' field.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

YouTube Video












"Fat Guy" is the best.......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 6, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Werd... Don't Roids gotta go to the 'gym' for 'cardio' erry once in a while? Plus... If it all works out well, talk the GILF into quickies here and there in the back seat of your truck, or sum10...



This is a possibilidad.  IDK if she'd to the car thang.  But, I prolly will end up hookin up from time to time.  If my ride is seen at her crib, I'm prolly good as dead.  But, sum10 tells me it ain't over.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 6, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> So this Xanax shit I got, anyone know when it's too often to take? Ive only taken it a few times @2mgs and it's good shit but don't wanna get dependent.


 2 mg is a pretty stout dose. You likely only need half that dose.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> 2 mg is a pretty stout dose. You likely only need half that dose.


 

I used to take .5 mg and felt it.......I couldn't imagine what 2 mg would feel like


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hmm. Depends on what I'd get in return. It'd have to be sum10 special to endure that kinda punishment. You'd also have to promise not to tell.
> 
> @ Capt.R.: Yes, dayday has always been like that. But, he was always kinda fun to have around for target practice. IDK how he found us.


 
Your secret is safe with me, lol.  I was talking to a dude about two days ago, he said that this chick gave him an erotic prostate massage and he loved it.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> yes don't. Women suck...
> 
> *Stay single and spray up broads instead*.
> 
> GICH!


 
This is me ignoring you, you bad comb over mutherfucker.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Your secret is safe with me, lol. I was talking to a dude about two days ago, he said that this chick gave him an erotic prostate massage and he loved it.


 
LOL... My ol' lady is always tryna that sh!t. I just can't relax to let it happen....


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 6, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> Word. Whats the withdrawal like? Anxiety?



I liken it to the DT's after an alchie binge....and having the flu, plus you feel like your world is collapsing from the anxiety....and that's only after 10 days of prescribed use and taking half doses the last 2 days.....


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 6, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I liken it to the DT's after an alchie binge....and having the flu, plus you feel like your world is collapsing from the anxiety....and that's only after 10 days of prescribed use and taking half doses the last 2 days.....


 I never had any withdrawls from Xanax even after years of use but I am kinda a hard core user so...


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I never had any withdrawls from Xanax even after years of use but I am kinda a hard core user so...


 
xanax will have you eating yourself out of house and home.I take a bar every blue moon


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

there is a user on her theoneandonly1 who is my babymomma pretending to be a guy, fat blubbed whore what a accident she was......ooops


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

I tried to put her on t3 but it did nothing for her


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

please give her A fuck you Im welcome I will even post the girl that she wish she was now.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

dont she wish she was her.Sorry Bitch!!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> LOL... My ol' lady is always tryna that sh!t. I just can't relax to let it happen....



Have a drink before or something.  As I understand it, it gives a man an orgasm similar to a female orgasm.  So it lasts longer and is deeper in the body.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> dont she wish she was her.Sorry Bitch!!!!!



So is that ur current chick?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> So is that ur current chick?


 
just passing threw.You could be my current chick cellar


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2010)

I ate at Five Guys Burgers today for the first time.  Overall I would say its just ok.  I like the options you have to make a burger but the meat has no flavor.  At least throw some salt on it.  The fries were to soft for my liking also,  I prefer a charbroiled burger.


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> You could be my current chick cellar



I didnt know you were gay?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

I have this fucking zit on my cheek that won't go away...been like 4 days........Fucking pissing me off...I never get zits.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I didnt know you were gay?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> just passing threw.You could be my current chick cellar



I see......


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I didnt know you were gay?



STFU, if I were a guy you would be on your knees with your mouth open.  You just pissed cause ima chick.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> STFU, if I were a guy you would be on your knees with your mouth open.  You just pissed cause ima chick.



Im just pissed youre pretending to be a chick.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I ate at Five Guys Burgers today for the first time. Overall I would say its just ok. I like the options you have to make a burger but the meat has no flavor. At least throw some salt on it. The fries were to soft for my liking also, I prefer a charbroiled burger.


 
That place is overrated. I went there a few months ago just to try and out. Fries were disgusting and the burger was like eating a ball of fat. 

One and done for me.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im just pissed youre pretending to be a chick.


If you really thought I was pretending to be a chick then why are you always trying to get my attention by calling me a dude?


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> That place is overrated. I went there a few months ago just to try and out. Fries were disgusting and the burger was like eating a ball of fat.
> 
> One and done for me.



Yup me too.



CellarDoor said:


> If you really thought I was pretending to be a chick then why are you always trying to get my attention by calling me a dude?



Ah, because you are.  I really think youre Josh.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> ah, because you are. I really think youre josh.


 

lmfao!!!


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2010)

Tesla said:


> lmfao!!!



My theory is josh is trying to bait guys in here to send pics so he can use it agaisnt them. He's doing because he gets so much shit here its his only chance for revenge.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ah, because you are. I really think youre Josh.


 
You think I'm Josh?  Lol, ok.  I promise I am not Josh, or any other dude.  I am a woman.  I will not post pussy pics, but this is getting old.  So what would you like me to do to prove that I am not a guy?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> My theory is josh is trying to bait guys in here to send pics so he can use it agaisnt them. He's doing because he gets so much shit here its his only chance for revenge.


 
Not one person has sent me pics on this site.  And the only time I have asked for them is when a guy asked me for nudes.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 6, 2010)

Your a dude, no i'm a chick, no your a dude, no i'm a chick

Blah blah fucking blah




No but really i'm a chick....... Whatever


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> So what would you like me to do to prove that I am not a guy?



Im sure you can figure something out.



CellarDoor said:


> Not one person has sent me pics on this site.  And the only time I have asked for them is when a guy asked me for nudes.



Did you send him nudes?  If so send me some too.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Did you send him nudes? If so send me some too.


 
Moe wants cock pics...LMFAO!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 6, 2010)

Tell her you want to see pics of her pulling her grilled cheese open


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im sure you can figure something out.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you send him nudes? If so send me some too.


 

Send who nudes?  I don't usually do nudes, no.


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Moe wants cock pics...LMFAO!!!



Cock pics FTW!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

Free prop 2 day   anyone use sciroxx b4?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

STFU bitches I aint got a cock.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I didnt know you were gay?


 

The sad part is, is he really is gay! He used to strip at a gay club and he would come home with guys numbers all in his phone. One even called one day when he left his phone home and said they were sucking each others dick in the bathroom....pretty fucking gross!


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2010)

Never used Sciroxx but i'll be getting some Sciroxx Dbol soon.. i'll let you know how that is.. or i'll give it to you 

or since it's Johny's Bday, i'll send it to him <3


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> The sad part is, is he really is gay! He used to strip at a gay club and he would come home with guys numbers all in his phone. One even called one day when he left his phone home and said they were sucking each others dick in the bathroom....pretty fucking gross!



Whats wrong with sucking cock??


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> The sad part is, is he really is gay! He used to strip at a gay club and he would come home with guys numbers all in his phone. One even called one day when he left his phone home and said they were sucking each others dick in the bathroom....pretty fucking gross!



Wow! I had a feeling he was.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Not one person has sent me pics on this site.  And the only time I have asked for them is when a guy asked me for nudes.



You lie! I sent you a whole roll of pics from the night me and three female friends decided to re-create the goat scene from the 1915 porn flick "Getting His Goat"

Here ya go
http://vimeo.com/15946321


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2010)

LMFAO This Theoneandonly is pretty fucking pathetic..

Why follow this guy around and bash him? we could care less about his personal life or you for that matter.

He's a cool E-Bro and thats it.

Go fondle your future Child Support check you retard


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2010)

Rachel huh? give me a last name so i can stalk her Facebook


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

Um....holy fuckin shit.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 6, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> what you gonna do



Yes Rachel, what are you gonna do?


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL this is retarded


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2010)

jerry jerry jerry!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> she mad because I wasn't fucking her no more so she run her dicksucker


 
Tell her to buy a good rubber cock, problem solved.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

wtf is goin on here?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Look bitch....I dont know who the fuck you think you are, but you should shut your fucking mouth! He stalks me on my turf....so guess what I'll do what the fuck I want on here! You're a fucking nobody! You just like all of the attention you get on here bc you can't get any attention at home! Getting knocked up has nothing to do with liking the way someone fucks dumbass! The sex has always been fucking lame.....but when you love someone you look over that fact! So how about go stick a dick in your fucking ass!


 

Lololol @ me trying to get attention.

Honey, I'm the chick your man looks at right in front of you.  You know the one that walks by and he is thinking "damn I wish I could trade this one in for a piece of that."  

You, on the other hand, have lost your fucking mind.  I mean look at yourself, you are ape shit pissed and out of control.  You are making yourself look foolish here, honey. If you didn't like the taste of the dick at all that why put in the effort to post here? And maybe the sex wasn't all that good cause you just don't know how to turn a man on?  Just sayin' maybe you are the one that is bad in bed.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

How entertaining was this? Lol.  I'm gonna go eat dinner.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> LoL...he's the one that tries to keep coming back for more! Yall really just have no clue about him! Yall only see this side of it, but you don't know what the fuck I've been through with this mother fucker! But it's cool...say what you want, whatever makes you feel better! Just giving him a taste of his own fucking medicine...he gets on facebook and harasses every single guy I have on there. If he would just leave me and my people alone it wouldn't be an issue. He just doesn't want anyone else to have me....he's always told me if he couldn't have me...no one would! He's a complete PSYCHO!


 


Uh....I don't care.  I don't think anybody wants to hear your little sob story.


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2010)

Go away you fat, stupid, cunt rag. Go away


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

Tits or GTFO!!!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL

only pussy's call the Cops.. 1 whole family vs 1 guy (who is bigger than dayday)


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Racheal, can i see your saggy tits and stretch marks?? I wanna blow a big load and your body type is my Cup of Tea


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Great! Doesn't make a difference to me! I'll keep posting shit on here as long as I fucking want!


 
Lol


Did you stomp you foot when you typed that?  I bet you are sitting there with your chubby little armes folded across your utters all pouty, huh?


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> You have no fucking clue what you're talking about....so how about you shut the fuck up!



Well, post up some pics.. I wanna see your stretch marks and saggy tits.. you'd be really cool if you let me take a peak at your loose snatch too..


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> thats so her in her trailer...



LMFAO LOL 

Trailer??????? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry, Rachel.... Ronnie is cool!!

But for real, post up some pics of your Stretch marks.. they really turn me on.. for real for real


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

WTF!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> It's Rachel! And Ronnie's just mad bc his gyno infested tits are bigger than mine....maybe you should ask to see his.....


 
Geez, Saney, the least you can do is get her name right when asking or utter pics.


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> If you was out smashing other pussy all the time...you wouldn't fucking stalk me when I left...begging me to come over...you would just be fucking everyone else! So how about you stop lying to make yourself look better!



If i were him, i'd lie to.. you fat bitch


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2010)

Wait, i thought her pussy was loose?


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2010)

You're fat with Stretch marks.. What else is there to know?


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2010)

But you're not skinny.. you're fat with stretch marks and saggy tits with a loose snatch


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

Patsies are frickin' bitch slappin' the Jets.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't love your dick...I loved you fuck face!* But you're a complete psycho*! I'm not the one that begs you for sex everytime we break up....that would be you! If it was so bad you wouldn't always run back....so state the facts! If you was fucking way better bitches you wouldn't be worried about what or who I was doing!!


 
Uh, is that the pot calling the kettle black?  


Go away, flubber.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> after she had a kid the stretch marks on her fat ass and stomach will make you barf...Saney avy look better


 
Post up some pics!!!! lol


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

Who the eff is Rachel........????


Dammitt.......CT needs to get back to LHJO, AP, Merlot, P-Rips, Benzos, Xannies, Ambiens, Vikes, and tales of debauchery..


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

Ugh, fat and no bombs....


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Who the eff is Rachel........????
> 
> 
> Dammitt.......CT needs to get back to LHJO, AP, Merlot, P-Rips, Benzos, Xannies, Ambiens, Vikes, and tales of debauchery..


 
She is a psycho stalking bitch that wants to go all ape shit on her ex instead of taking care of her son like a good mommy should.




Anybody got a good AP story to change the subject?


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Those were from well over a year ago buddy....get new ones!


 
If that's you I'd love to shoot a thick wad of jizz on your face.

You game?


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Lol...never said I was skinny, but I'm not 5'5 185....sorry! And no bombs....really?


 
Where are the bombs? Let's see more!


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> she butt ugly lol please i just ate


 
I'm almost done with a 40oz. This is more entertaining than the lameass Jets game.


----------



## SFW (Dec 6, 2010)

all i wanna know is....Whos the Gigantor in orange, on the right side of the pic?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Those were from well over a year ago buddy....get new ones!


 

You are actually posting pics of yourself?  I'd be hiding my face if I were you.  You do realize that everyone here thinks you are a stupid bitch and wants you to go away, right?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

Why is this Drama in the CT??

CT is no place for this


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> all i wanna know is....Whos the Gigantor in orange, on the right side of the pic?


 

Lol


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## SFW (Dec 6, 2010)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>


----------



## SFW (Dec 6, 2010)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> You are actually posting pics of yourself?  I'd be hiding my face if I were you.  You do realize that everyone here thinks you are a stupid bitch and wants you to go away, right?



Damn, this is getting hot.  We need some strap-on action.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey at least she posted pics. That's more than Cellar ever did up in here...


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

Can u tools kiss and make up.......this shit is lame and no place for the Clean Thread!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Can u tools kiss and make up.......this shit is lame and no place for the Clean Thread!!!


 
I'm done with her


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Than stop sending me messages telling me to call you...I'm done here! Goodnight! Glad you seen her pics! Atleast someone did!


 
because regardless I have a child with you if you want to talk to me be a adult and call me!!!!Don't stalk me on I'm


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

You know u can text or call each other instead of polluting this thread....


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

Tesla said:


> You know u can text or call each other instead of polluting this thread....


 
she changed her number so I can't contact my son


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> she changed her number so I can't contact my son


 
No E-mail addy's or PM???


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

when she grows the fuck up......And realises I am a good dad no matter what I do....I might gain some respect for her.....


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

Tesla said:


> No E-mail addy's or PM???


 
she changed everything and then just recently started stalking me here


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> she changed everything and then just recently started stalking me here


 

Just use PM's then.....you are both registered here.......Done deal!!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Just use PM's then.....you are both registered here.......Done deal!!


 

 bro usually I come her for peace.....but damm wtf....


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> bro usually I come her for peace.....but damm wtf....


 

so funny because she talks mad shit but when .....I show up to back myself up and punk out her brother, boyfriend (lil bitch locked him self in the bathroom) and cried then wanted nothen to do with her once I left lol.....


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Hey at least she posted pics. That's more than Cellar ever did up in here...


 
Nice try Mr. Too-Cheap-To-Getta-Hairpiece, but you ain't baiting me into posting any more pics.  Look in the 390's I posted one.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> so funny because she talks mad shit but when .....I show up to back myself up and punk out her brother, boyfriend (lil bitch locked him self in the bathroom) and cried then wanted nothen to do with her once I left lol.....


 
your Ex- is stalking you here??? JFC . . next we'll have Saney's retarded Pig-Dog of a GF on the CT as well . . .


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Nice try Mr. Too-Cheap-To-Getta-Hairpiece, but you ain't baiting me into posting any more pics. Look in the 390's I posted one.


 
Damnit!! When the bidding on hairpieces goes down a bit on Ebay I'll get one!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> your Ex- is stalking you here??? JFC . . next we'll have Saney's retarded Pig-Dog of a GF on the CT as well . . .


 

 it's cool she just make her self look bad


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn, this is getting hot. We need some strap-on action.


 
Lol, bitch is smarter than to reply to me.  She knows who the alpha female is around here.


Besides, wasn't I gonna use the strap-on on you?  Come on, Gears, I'm in an especially good mood tonight.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> it's cool she just make her self look bad


 
maybe she's show some tits and vag for the boys


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Damnit!! When the bidding on hairpieces goes down a bit on Ebay I'll get one!!!!


 
  You know I love you, baby.




Hey get the stalker bitch to shave her snatch. I' m sure there is enough hair for a full wig.  It might smell a bit thou........


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> You know I love you, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Nice try Mr. Too-Cheap-To-Getta-Hairpiece


 
LOL.........I said fuck that noise and shaved my dome........Best move I ever made.....gotten way more tail-pipe with the shaved lettuce...


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, bitch is smarter than to reply to me. She knows who the alpha female is around here.
> 
> 
> Besides, wasn't I gonna use the strap-on on you? Come on, Gears, I'm in an especially good mood tonight.


 
I'm pretty sure I've replied every time you've posted a stupid fucking comment....are you fucking stupid? Alpha female? Most of the guys here aren't even convinced that you've got a fucking twat! So keep thinking you're hot shit bc you're on a fucking bodybuilding website with a bunch of horn dogs that just wanna see you fucking naked! Wow...you're so fucking cool!


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 6, 2010)

JFC.... I go to dinner and a fukkin domestic war breaks out. 

I must say though... I'd prolly hit in a pinch. Real tight pinch. I've done worse things. Who's with me?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 6, 2010)

I know she has a twazzle. Seen it. It's beautiful....

I lied, but I hope to see it one day.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2010)

Goin' to get sum Ice Cream.....this is hella lame


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 6, 2010)

Werd...

Goodnight Rachel... Look forward to hearing more of your cock polisher running tomorrow.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've replied every time you've posted a stupid fucking comment....are you fucking stupid? Alpha female? Most of the guys here aren't even convinced that you've got a fucking twat! So keep thinking you're hot shit bc you're on a fucking bodybuilding website with a bunch of horn dogs that just wanna see you fucking naked! Wow...you're so fucking cool!


 
Sweetie, all men want to see me naked because I am hot.  It's nothing new.  I got nothing to prove by posting my pics (unlike you and you were laughed at for doing so).  So they fuck around sayin I'm a guy hoping that they will piss me off enough to show my tits.  I know the game and I am grown enough to handle it.  Boys will be boys after all.

I know what I look like, lol and it's a lot better than you could ever hope to look.  I kick it on a bodybuilding website because I actually go to the gym and take care of myself.  Face to face, bitch, yo ass would have your eyes to the fucking ground because I would roll your fat ass down the block without breaking a sweat. 

And I'm not the dumbass that is acting like nut job stalking my ex, am I?  So out of the two of us, chunky, who is the stupid one?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

Tesla said:


> LOL.........I said fuck that noise and shaved my dome........Best move I ever made.....gotten way more tail-pipe with the shaved lettuce...


 
I have a crush on a guy at my gym and he has a shaved head.  Women love that look for sure.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats pretty lame! And I really don't care what you or anyone else thinks about me! I'm pretty dang happy and I have a lot going for myself...so yea I'm good....no one on this site means shit to me! Didn't come here to hear your opinion or anyone else's! It's awesome that you think you're absolutely fucking amazing...and perhaps you are....congratulations....I don't give a flying fuck!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Thats pretty lame! And I really don't care what you or anyone else thinks about me! I'm pretty dang happy and I have a lot going for myself...so yea I'm good....no one on this site means shit to me! Didn't come here to hear your opinion or anyone else's! It's awesome that you think you're absolutely fucking amazing...and perhaps you are....congratulations....I don't give a flying fuck!


 
lololololololololol.......

Just like a bitch, drive everyone off.  

 If you don't want to hear it then use the pm or call you ex.  But you put yourself out there, girl.  You choose to air the dirty laundry and now you stomp you foot and get all hurt when you get an opinion thrown your way.  Look, take care of that kid and stop wasting time on this shit.  It's fucking stupid.  You are making yourself, a mother, look stupid and crazy.  And you have no court evidence by printing out this thread.  A judge will look at you as an immature psycho for pulling this shit.  Take a good hard look at yourself and the poor decisions you are making.  Grow the fuck up so you can be a good example to that kid.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm going to fuckin bed.


----------



## SFW (Dec 6, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Goin' to get sum Ice Cream.....this is hella lame


 

im way ahead of you. Made myself a ice cream milk shake and peanut butter and jelly sammich...gettin my munchie blub on


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 6, 2010)

WOW.............

I'm with Alphonse on this one.  This is fucking ridiculous that this is even tolerated in here.  The enforcer has spoken and no one is backing it up but me?  You BOTH need to drop it and take it to PM's or just move on.  I have absolutely no interest in watching this train wreck unfold.  She may be a psycho for coming here to mess with you, but you should have put her on iggy, not play along w/ it, post pics, etc.  This is straight stupid.  

We now return to your regularly scheduled CT content.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I have a crush on a guy at my gym and he has a shaved head.  Women love that look for sure.



I bet it was love at first sight while you two where peeing in the urinal at the boys bathroom......


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I bet it was love at first sight while you two where peeing in the urinal at the boys bathroom......


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 6, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


>



I wouldn't trust you with a spot at the gym..


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 6, 2010)

undercover teabager!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> undercover teabager!!!!!!!!!!


 

You are still lame.  I am really going to bed now.






I mean it.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

theoneandonly1 showing her tits on im thats gonna look real good for your case


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 6, 2010)

Jerry....Jerry....Jerry!!!!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Thats pretty lame! And I really don't care what you or anyone else thinks about me! I'm pretty dang happy and I have a lot going for myself...so yea I'm good....no one on this site means shit to me! Didn't come here to hear your opinion or anyone else's! It's awesome that you think you're absolutely fucking amazing...and perhaps you are....congratulations....I don't give a flying fuck!


 

YOU DO SHIT 4 YOURSELF.yOU LIVE ON STUDENT LOANS AND CARS THAT ARE WRECKED UP THAT SOME NIGGER DROVE,YOUR FAT DIABETIES IS IN YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR NEAR FUTURE PLEASE LEAVE IM.....


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> lololololololololol.......
> 
> Just like a bitch, drive everyone off.
> 
> If you don't want to hear it then use the pm or call you ex. But you put yourself out there, girl. You choose to air the dirty laundry and now you stomp you foot and get all hurt when you get an opinion thrown your way. Look, take care of that kid and stop wasting time on this shit. It's fucking stupid. You are making yourself, a mother, look stupid and crazy. And you have no court evidence by printing out this thread. A judge will look at you as an immature psycho for pulling this shit. Take a good hard look at yourself and the poor decisions you are making. Grow the fuck up so you can be a good example to that kid.


 

WERD i DONT EVEN KNOW THAT FAT WHORE


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyway creatine insomnia.......just did legs killed it tanned for 20 min........off to cook some stir fry


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm done watching this drama.  Both sides are going on iggy until they grow up.  Someone alert me when Jerry Springer is over.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> im way ahead of you. Made myself a ice cream milk shake and peanut butter and jelly sammich...gettin my munchie blub on


 
"Took a nap, woke up, fucked up"...D-Chappelle


I hear ya Fanta........That is one NICE snack right there.......I can't stop fucking eating sugar lately...Am I Diabetic........???

Protein bars, Ice cream, pudding, snickers bars.....wtf is wrong with me


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

Fucking wide awake now after that 2 hour nap........Just popped 20mg Ambien....that should get me back in the zone shortly........I like how if u stay awake a little while after popping The "A" u get in a real loopey, dizzy mode before u crash...like right now I can barely type without going really slow......I like to sty awake as long as I can after taking it so I get the full loopy affect before I crash.......add in sum Merlot, Fat lipper of Wintergreen 'Hagen Long Cut, Lionel Ritchie, and I'm in Heaven.........






YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 7, 2010)

Lionel Ritchie instead of Whitesnake?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Lionel Ritchie instead of Whitesnake?


 
Werd!! Lionel's better for Loopy situations.


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

I think Ronnie should post up some nakeds of this fat whore Rachel.  

I think it's a good idea..


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

whos ronnie?


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

Ronnie = ontopofthegame

Mr. Fant = I miss Blackie


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

Homemade chicken soup going. 39 degrees down herrrr in Florida.


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Mr. Fant = I miss Blackie


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

Stir fry in the morning... Mmmmmmmm

scale said i weighed 241lbs this morning... WTF???? I think i need to change the batteries


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

omfg dude you gained 20 lbs in just a 2 week span? Thats rediculous.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow, that rachel and ronnie story was great. I laughed, I cried. I felt emotionally attached. I'm sorry I went to bed and missed it live. But the bottom line is what Tesla said, The CT is no place for domestic quarrels. Rachel, In my opinion you are a dumb cunt, you come on to a forum where your trying to fuck a guy over to his boys. that just ain't going to happen. We don't care if he drives a 76 toyota or works a desk job. Hes a forum friend and his reality don't mean shit to us. But listening to your psycho babble, I can understand why he would want to choke you out. Cause your fucking nueaseating. Show pics of your saggy meat curtains and then Go the fuck away.


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

^ amen, couldnt agree more with SmallDog309


She totally crossed the line by stepping foot into the Holy sanctity that is the CT.

This is a refuge for us scoundrels.....A electronic watering hole if you will, so we can shoot the shit and bad mouth the cunts in our lives.

Shes welcome to stay *IF* she shows tits. If not, GTFO!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 7, 2010)

HFS!  This is great!  I should've stayed up for this shit.  This is some real Jerry Spring stuff.  Both of these cats talk like niggers too.  She's about a 6-pack, but with all these gears, I'd prolly still hit it.  If this skank really wants to piss her ex off, she'll post up some noods.  

That being said, at least she had the balls to post up some pics.  For some reason Cellar still won't do it.  So, I'm thinking this trailer skank must be hotter than Cellar.


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> omfg dude you gained 20 lbs in just a 2 week span? Thats rediculous.



I know bro.. I eat so much.. Not too much bad food though.. But I'm doing everything I can so I can reach 315 on the bench.. I'm too big to not be able to push that kinda weight.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> HFS! This is great! I should've stayed up for this shit. This is some real Jerry Spring stuff. Both of these cats talk like niggers too. She's about a 6-pack, but with all these gears, I'd prolly still hit it. If this skank really wants to piss her ex off, she'll post up some noods.
> 
> That being said, at least she had the balls to post up some pics. For some reason Cellar still won't do it. So, I'm thinking this trailer skank must be hotter than Cellar.


 
Gears! You asswipe, she is nooooooot hotter than me.  I posted that pic in the yellow shirt.  And I put up 2 profile pics, why doesn't that count?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 7, 2010)

Where are them profile pics??

Anyhoo, got me some Melanotan II.  Just pinned .5mg.  That shit will make you nauseated.  But, it's sposed to make you horny also.  IDK, I already LHJO today, so it might not do that.  Also got summa that delta sleep inducing peptide.  I hear that gets you nice and chilled out b4 bedtime.  THe GHRP6 should get the appetite up a bit too, all the better to get jerked and tan.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Where are them profile pics??
> 
> Anyhoo, got me some Melanotan II.  Just pinned .5mg.  That shit will make you nauseated.  But, it's sposed to make you horny also.  IDK, I already LHJO today, so it might not do that.  Also got summa that delta sleep inducing peptide.  I hear that gets you nice and chilled out b4 bedtime.  THe GHRP6 should get the appetite up a bit too, all the better to get jerked and tan.



Do it on a full stomach and do a full mg.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Where are them profile pics??
> 
> Anyhoo, got me some Melanotan II.  Just pinned .5mg.  That shit will make you nauseated.  But, it's sposed to make you horny also.  IDK, I already LHJO today, so it might not do that.  Also got summa that delta sleep inducing peptide.  I hear that gets you nice and chilled out b4 bedtime.  THe GHRP6 should get the appetite up a bit too, all the better to get jerked and tan.


Why don't you do the all in one like me......MARIJUANA...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 7, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> here her fat ass is


Dude you're the one who's been tagging that....you should feel as embarrassed....


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Dude you're the one who's been tagging that....you should feel as embarrassed....


 

Ouch!!!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 7, 2010)

Comin' into Los Angellll-eeeez, bringin in a coupl'a keez......
Don't touch my bags if you pleeease
Mister customs man...






YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Dec 7, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Dude you're the one who's been tagging that....you should feel as embarrassed....


 
worse times of my life.....That cunt really had me wanting to blow my brains out for a long time.........I hated to come home.....I worked out hours at a time....came home straight to im......blanked her out


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ^ amen, couldnt agree more with SmallDog309
> 
> 
> She totally crossed the line by stepping foot into the Holy sanctity that is the CT.
> ...


 The Fagosity is out of control again


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

What is that stuff NB was saying to try that makes you tan called again?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 7, 2010)

Fags R Us


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> What is that stuff NB was saying to try that makes you tan called again?



Melanotan 2.  You need to try it and let us know how it affects women as far as the hornball side effects.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> What is that stuff NB was saying to try that makes you tan called again?


 
MT-II = Melanotan II

It works.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> The Fagosity is out of control again


 
It's so ghey up in heres.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> It's so ghey up in heres.


 
+ Infinity


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Dec 7, 2010)

That smiley is pound'n it down... LOL


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 7, 2010)

man I had enough drama last 2 days to last a life time.......I need a vac. Lots of strange ap


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Melanotan 2. You need to try it and let us know how it affects women as far as the hornball side effects.


 
You inject it?  Or what?  Side effects?

I've noticed that I am not tanning evenly in the beds.  I tried a few different ones but IDK what's up.

I am a little bit worried about it making me more hornball.  I got a sexdrive like a trucker as it is.  I don't want to wear out my new vibe, lol.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> You inject it? Or what? Side effects?
> 
> I've noticed that I am not tanning evenly in the beds. I tried a few different ones but IDK what's up.
> 
> I am a little bit worried about it making me more hornball. I got a sexdrive like a trucker as it is. I don't want to wear out my new vibe, lol.


 

I do spray tan once a week love it


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes. Sub-Q... It's easy. I hate needles.

You will be uber tan and only have to go to the bed erry 2 weeks


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Yes. Sub-Q... It's easy. I hate needles.
> 
> You will be uber tan and only have to go to the bed erry 2 weeks


 
How do you control how dark you get?  Take less? Tan less?  I can get really dark when I tan, so I don't want to live up to my full potential if you know what I mean.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 7, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Yes. Sub-Q... It's easy. I hate needles.
> 
> You will be uber tan and only have to go to the bed erry 2 weeks


 
hmmmm How long one bottle last?


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

Beef cake!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 7, 2010)

You take it every day til you think you're dark enough.  Then you take it at 1 mg. per week once a week to maintain.  It's like a blast and cruise program, pretty much.  Trust me, you'll love it.



CellarDoor said:


> How do you control how dark you get?  Take less? Tan less?  I can get really dark when I tan, so I don't want to live up to my full potential if you know what I mean.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 7, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Yes. Sub-Q... It's easy. I hate needles.
> 
> You will be uber tan and only have to go to the bed erry 2 weeks


What if my tan comes from playing PS3 all night merely a foot and a half from my 55" plasma, how dark will I get, more than saney's avatard????


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 7, 2010)

Just started watchin' MacGruber.  Looks like it's gonna be pretty funny.


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

I need drse gears!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You take it every day til you think you're dark enough.  Then you take it at 1 mg. per week once a week to maintain.  It's like a blast and cruise program, pretty much.  Trust me, you'll love it.



Hmmm....and other than making you horny as fuck and tan, there are no side effects?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I need drse gears!!!!


 
me to tired of conola oil


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> me to tired of conola oil



So i think you should totally send me some nudes of your ex Rachel.. i think I deserve to see since i'm actually into fucking fat girls.. and i'll send you DRSE Gears


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Hmmm....and other than making you horny as fuck and tan, there are no side effects?


 
It gets harder to get a cab.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> It gets harder to get a cab.


 
lol


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> So i think you should totally send me some nudes of your ex Rachel.. i think I deserve to see since i'm actually into fucking fat girls.. and i'll send you DRSE Gears


 
lol saney If I had some after last night them bitchs would be all over the ct and thedirty.com


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

you suck.. no DRSE Gears for you!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 7, 2010)

Basically the same as a pde-5 inhibitor.  There's flushing (I get pretty red and hot in the face for 30 mins or so), some congestion, sometimes I feel a need to really stretch.  nothing bad.



CellarDoor said:


> Hmmm....and other than making you horny as fuck and tan, there are no side effects?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> It gets harder to get a cab.



Lol



I'll just flash my tits, see if I can get 'em to stop that way


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> So i think you should totally send me some nudes of your ex Rachel.. i think I deserve to see since i'm actually into fucking fat girls.. and i'll send you DRSE Gears


I didn't kno you were a chubby chaser.


----------



## rubberring (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh hai... what's goin' on in here?


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm a total chubby chaser


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Hmmm....and other than making you horny as fuck and tan, there are no side effects?


 Your moles and freckels will turn black. It takes a while of being off for them to return to normal. Many people get a sick feeling as well.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just flash my tits, see if I can get 'em to stop that way


 


Enough talk, let's see these bombs....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 7, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Your moles and freckels will turn black. It takes a while of being off for them to return to normal. Many people get a sick feeling as well.



Moles darken some w/ me but don't turn black.  The nausea some get is easily avoided if you take it on an empty stomach.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm a total chubby chaser



I can respect that for sure.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 7, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Dude you're the one who's been tagging that....you should feel as embarrassed....


Werd!  I think I woulda denied knowing her.  Just sayin.

Yes, that MT II was making me pretty horny today.  I assume it was the MT II anyway.  I had to LHJO 3 times this afternoon.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Your moles and freckels will turn black. It takes a while of being off for them to return to normal. Many people get a sick feeling as well.



I have a few really dark freckles. Are you talking like a freaky black or very dark brown?  Does that depend on a person's natural skin tone?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Enough talk, let's see these bombs....



You do realize I say that stuff to fuck with you, right?






Did you check e-bay today?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

Chick Thighs on Da Q........Merlot in Hand........Traz being popped.......Beach work-out...Push ups and Curls


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> You do realize I say that stuff to fuck with you, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes of course. You find it fun to pretend you're a chick. I get it.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 7, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Chick Thighs on Da Q........Merlot in Hand........Traz being popped.......Beach work-out...Push ups and Curls


 
I went old school today and had a 40oz of St. Ides. Puffing away on some stogies....

About to make some pasta....

Got a nice buzz going on.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I have a few really dark freckles. Are you talking like a freaky black or very dark brown? Does that depend on a person's natural skin tone?


 Black, I know tons of NPC guys and gals that use it. I have used it myself. The ones on my face were really dark. Once the tan filled in it was less noticable but once the tan went away the black spots linger. They did eventually fade but it took a while.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I went old school today and had a 40oz of St. Ides. Puffing away on some stogies....
> 
> About to make some pasta....
> 
> Got a nice buzz going on.


 
Nice...I need to get me a nice stogie......My buddy owned a Cigar shop down in San Diego and I used puff one every weekend ......... Used to dip 'em in Cognac...good times.........Pasta sounds good.......


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 7, 2010)

Why's it gotta be black???


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Black, I know tons of NPC guys and gals that use it. I have used it myself. The ones on my face were really dark. Once the tan filled in it was less noticable but once the tan went away the black spots linger. They did eventually fade but it took a while.



I see.

Thanks, you guys, for all the info.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Yes of course. You find it fun to pretend you're a chick. I get it.



This is me ignoring you.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> This is me ignoring you.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

Girls Girls Girls by Motley Crue on Yahoo! Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 7, 2010)

Does melanotan turn your cock  dark brown also?  That's sum10 for Cellar to think about also.


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Girls Girls Girls by Motley Crue on Yahoo! Video


 



I got this spanish chick, she dont like me to roam....So she calls me Cabron, plus maricon....




YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Dude you're the one who's been tagging that....you should feel as embarrassed....


 

Shes got a mean Yoke...Does she do a lot of Shrugs and power cleans or sum10?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd prolly still hit that skank with all this gears ronnin thru me right now.  Even fat chick are looking doable these days.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>



Fuckstick.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Does melanotan turn your cock  dark brown also?  That's sum10 for Cellar to think about also.



Suck my strap-on, Gears.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 7, 2010)

I might actually, if you'd let me go backdoor.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I might actually, if you'd let me go backdoor.



Didn't you jack off like 4 times today?  Aren't you tired.





Anyway I already got mine today.  I'm going to bed.


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

Cant wait to abuse me some METHA-DROL EXTREME!


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Cant wait to abuse me some METHA-DROL EXTREME!



Werd!!!

maybe adding that and Deca to my cycle will get me JACKED!!!

who thinks i'll reach 315lb Bench Press this cycle?


P.S. I started using 75mcg of Sten's T3.. I NEED TO GET RIPPED!!!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> P.S. I started using 75mcg of Sten's T3.. I NEED TO GET RIPPED!!!


 
I'm taking a 100 mcg of Sten T3 ED.......werkin' real good


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

YouTube Video











I love Liv Tyler.


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

> Werd!!!
> 
> maybe adding that and Deca to my cycle will get me JACKED!!!
> 
> ...


 
Why? its winter

315 is doable. Maybe switch up routines to 5x5 for 2 months. Keep cals high, fuck the aesthetics. I wouldnt even bother with t3 right now.


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I'm taking a 100 mcg of Sten T3 ED.......werkin' real good



Yea.. I'll just start at 75mcg.. that and the Tren should help keep the fat'ness down.. being 241lbs this early in the cycle could mean trouble..

plus i have that new PH being sent to me.. i should have it by friday.. so then i'll start getting BIG!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

shes pretty fuckin dreamy. those bedroom eyes of hers....


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> P.S. I started using 75mcg of Sten's T3.. I NEED TO GET RIPPED!!!
> 
> Why? its winter
> 
> 315 is doable. Maybe switch up routines to 5x5 for 2 months. Keep cals high, fuck the aesthetics. I wouldnt even bother with t3 right now.



Well, i only wanted to use some T3 to help with all the Cals i'm taking in.. i'm eating soo much food its rediculous.. really is.. i put fat ppl to shame.. wait, i am fat.

but yea, i did 285 the other day right after i did 280 x 2.. so maybe after adding in the Deca and that new PH i'll be able to hit it!!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> shes pretty fuckin dreamy. those bedroom eyes of hers....



I know some hot girl in Chicago with Dreamy Bedroom eyes <3


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 7, 2010)

5X5 is good for breaking past sticking points.


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I know some hot girl in Chicago with Dreamy Bedroom eyes <3


 

ILL KILL YOU!


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

p.s. on a related note...i might be spending Xmas in chi-town

doubtful tho, cause im too tropicalized and she might come here instead


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ILL KILL YOU!



You'll have to get through Greg first!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> p.s. on a related note...i might be spending Xmas in chi-town



You will do none of the sort


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

you dbol scamming SOB!

lol Did you abuse some yet?


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> You will do none of the sort


 

no, im serious. its a genuine posibilidad for fantastico. 

P.S. The W isnt taking things well. JFC! i mean for real....I feel like a heartless bastard but...Whats a boy to do>?


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> you dbol scamming SOB!
> 
> lol Did you abuse some yet?



That Dbol hasn't come in either.. both batches have been snatched or Never Sent... hmmm


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> shes pretty fuckin dreamy. those bedroom eyes of hers....


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> no, im serious. its a genuine posibilidad for fantastico.
> 
> P.S. The W isnt taking things well. JFC! i mean for real....I feel like a heartless bastard but...Whats a boy to do>?



Fuck the Wander.. yes literally, but forget her!!

You need the Dreamy Eye'd girl in Chi-town.. I think i'll come with you to keep you safe from all the White Cops


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

Youre the ONLY guy then who didnt receive it lol Weird

Well, Fuck it. 

Prob skittles or Pez anyway.


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Youre the ONLY guy then who didnt receive it lol Weird
> 
> Well, Fuck it.
> 
> Prob skittles or Pez anyway.



Well, idk why i didn't receive it.. Unless you lied about giving my addy to those guys.. w/e

I'm getting that other PH thats stronger anyway..

and this Dbol from HB1 was supposed to be here yesterday... didn't come today either.. i'll stop expecting it after this week.


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

im gonna miss starin at the stars with wander. We would walk on the pier and stop, looking up and sharing kisses. Then she would turn to me and say un besos papi...

sigh


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Well, idk why i didn't receive it.. Unless you lied about giving my addy to those guys.. w/e
> 
> I'm getting that other PH thats stronger anyway..
> 
> and this Dbol from HB1 was supposed to be here yesterday... didn't come today either.. i'll stop expecting it after this week.


 

no i gave em yours. it was a thank you for the clomid and anti-titty meds you sent.


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

Well.. i ain't receive shit from nobody.. so fuck it..

Thanks for the scale.. 

Now who wants my Mast E powder???


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Well.. i ain't receive shit from nobody.. so fuck it..
> 
> Thanks for the scale..
> 
> Now who wants my Mast E powder???


 
You already know, assfucker!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>


 



Those lips just own......


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> You already know, assfucker!



Listen here Mr. Fant, I love fucking some tight ass. Thank you


And the Mast E goes to the lowest bidder..

Anybody?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Listen here Mr. Fant, I love fucking some tight ass. Thank you
> 
> 
> And the Mast E goes to the lowest bidder..
> ...


 
Broke back bitch has no chance...


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

Ambien and Merlot has Loopiness goin' on now.


----------



## SFW (Dec 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Listen here Mr. Fant, I love fucking some tight ass. Thank you
> 
> 
> And the Mast E goes to the lowest bidder..
> ...


 

 the lowest bidder?? 

ummm, ok..... like $10?


----------



## SFW (Dec 8, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Ambien and Merlot has Loopiness goin' on now.


 

i gave my homie a 22.5 mg temazepam while he was working the night shift at the gym. i told him NOT to take the shit until he got home. lawl. I look towards the front desk while im sfw...whered he go? I figure hes in the back scrubbing the shitter or mopping. Well, there he was curled up on the counter sleeping. what a fuckin Nooob. hopefully he doesnt kill himself on the drive home.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 8, 2010)

lawd . . thats a horse dose . .. 15mg would put me on my arse after a hard day on the meth!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 8, 2010)

Fucking Ambien only lasted 4 hours......fuckin' wide awake at 4:30 AM ...Have to up my dose to 20mg tonight........just popped 5mg for the helluva it


----------



## SFW (Dec 8, 2010)

jwh and all similar cannabinoid agonist will be banned for 1 yr thx to the DEA. stock up i tells ya! A lil sprinkle on some mid grade and its like medical kush...just dont use too much.

"The shits too strong, im itching...Is this angel dust? Chief...the spirits have got me"


----------



## SFW (Dec 8, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Fucking Ambien only lasted 4 hours......fuckin' wide awake at 4:30 AM ...Have to up my dose to 20mg tonight........just popped 5mg for the helluva it


 

tell yer doc that you wake up. he'll give you temaz. Its like a xannie on steroids. cocktail the fuckin shit with 50 mg trazzy, a benedryl and a melatonin...Turn off ringer, draw the curtain, put on some old Bob Ross painting show via youtube....and say hello to the fuckin clouds for 12 hrs.


----------



## Saney (Dec 8, 2010)

mr. Fantastico said:


> tell yer doc that you wake up. He'll give you temaz. Its like a xannie on steroids. Cocktail the fuckin shit with 50 mg trazzy, a benedryl and a melatonin...turn off ringer, draw the curtain, put on some old bob ross painting show via youtube....and say hello to the fuckin clouds for 12 hrs.



lies!!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 8, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> tell yer doc that you wake up. he'll give you temaz. Its like a xannie on steroids. cocktail the fuckin shit with 50 mg trazzy, a benedryl and a melatonin...Turn off ringer, draw the curtain, put on some old Bob Ross painting show via youtube....and say hello to the fuckin clouds for 12 hrs.


 
Sounds Heavenly. 

Just popped 50mg Trazzy.......hopefully that with the 5mg Ambien I just took will get me a nice 2 hour power nap shortly.

Plus a Breakfast Merlot to top it off.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 8, 2010)

Sup stabbers.  I gots to start getting to sleep early.  Friggin up at 5:30 after hittin' the sak at 11:30.  IDK about SFW today.  Maybe I can take in an hr power nap.


----------



## Saney (Dec 8, 2010)

I sfw on 6 hours of sleep all the time.. you'll eventually get used to it.. TREN!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Well, i only wanted to use some T3 to help with all the Cals i'm taking in.. i'm eating soo much food its rediculous.. really is.. i put fat ppl to shame.. wait, i am fat.
> 
> but yea, i did 285 the other day right after i did 280 x 2.. so maybe after adding in the Deca and that new PH i'll be able to hit it!!!


 
Are you hitting front delts hard? 

Perhaps add in some heavy close grip bench.

Oh wait, I don't workout. Don't listen to me.


----------



## Saney (Dec 8, 2010)

I need to start hitting front Delts harder.. and I don't do close grip presses.. I'll need to figure them back in also.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 8, 2010)

Werd! I'm bout to go SF Delts right now. Right after I take some BA.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 8, 2010)

Sweet...got my extra 3 hours of  I was missing.........I have to try that "Coma Cocktail" that Dick mentioned.......Insert Lionel Ritchie instead of that painting dude and it sounds perfect.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 8, 2010)

Bout to go SF arms and may hit the sunbed for 10 min.  IDK if it's just my imagination, but seems like I'm noticing some bronziness already on day 2 of the melanotan.  I'm definitely noticing random wood.  I too an hour snooze and woke up packin' some serious heat.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 8, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Sweet...got my extra 3 hours of  I was missing.........I have to try that "Coma Cocktail" that Dick mentioned.......Insert Lionel Ritchie instead of that painting dude and it sounds perfect.


 
That painting dude could put me to sleep even if I had just mowed thru a G of grade-A blow.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 8, 2010)

Finished SF Delts... JFC!!! I can hardly scratch my done. Thank Geared Jebus fur H&S!

I hit Standing BB over-head presses. Last set was 225x3. IS that weak? How ever are y'alls E-Lifts?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2010)

Went to a holidays party last night all buzzed out on percs(20mg) and weed....drank a few glasses of Cabernet Sauvignon, the wine made from the grape rumored to be the same the Romans used for their wine.....young crowd all co-workers of my gf, some smokin little waitress gals these....catching glimpses all night from 2 of them, a skinny chinee and petite yet rumped haolie with little diamond nez-perce...the chinee kept eyeballing me all night and repositioning herself t be close to me and hung on my every word, the other kept walking by me in tight spots like between the chairs, or in the kitchenette she was pressed all up against me while we scrolled through my ipod for songs....she chose Wild Child and Runnin' Blue, grinded on me a couple times when the song started and then danced away to the balcony...had me primed and ready for making love when we got back home, then slept like a sloth on qualuudes.  Can't wait to go to more of these parties...what did you narcoleptic gypsy dwarves do last night?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

It's fuckin freezing over here.


----------



## Saney (Dec 8, 2010)

Finished SFBack.. Dead lifts!!! I'm such a NOT BIG!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Finished SFBack.. Dead lifts!!! I'm such a NOT BIG!!


 
You are also not part of the DRSE brotherhood, so remove that avi before: 

a) you get a group negging

b) someone tells your bucket-cunted GF, who does not approve of the DRSE


----------



## Saney (Dec 8, 2010)

Ummmmmm


----------



## Saney (Dec 8, 2010)

Do you have any idea how long it took to make this fucking thing???

ANSWER ME!!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Do you have any idea how long it took to make this fucking thing???
> 
> ANSWER ME!!


2 days to figure out how to open the box of crayons and 13 days to figure out how to get your scanner to work?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Do you have any idea how long it took to make this fucking thing???
> 
> ANSWER ME!!


 



 . . I'm going to have to talk to the Enforcer about this one.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 8, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . . I'm going to have to talk to the Enforcer about this one.


 






Just got my package I ordered from Sten 10 days ago..It was BOGO and I ordered "C"........They sent me (4) C's..... cuz it was late I guess.......(4) C's for $27 shipped......I don't care if it's a little underdosed.....that's a sweet deal.....Right Josh? Plus it's been working for me at 1.5 ml/day for AP and BP


Hopefully give it a test drive tonight when one of my GF comes over to give me a belated B-Day card.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 8, 2010)

ncie werk pony . .  now sort that faggot-DRSE-pretender out!

 . . Im off to a breakfast buffet notBigs . .  food and LHJO!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 8, 2010)

What's with Saney self-anointing himself to DRSE status?  

Do we still have that office we used for the PSC meetings.  I'm thinking a trip to the gulag may be in order.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh, I gotta bottle of IGF from sten, I guess coz of the confusion.  I don't need that shit since I already have IGF1-lr3.  The plain IGF is the same thing, but with a shorter half-life.  

It's guaranteed to add 1-2lbs of muscle per day with a 10-12 drop in bf% in the first week.  Anyone want it?


----------



## Saney (Dec 8, 2010)

Body fat drops???


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Oh, I gotta bottle of IGF from sten, I guess coz of the confusion.  I don't need that shit since I already have IGF1-lr3.  The plain IGF is the same thing, but with a shorter half-life.
> 
> It's guaranteed to add 1-2lbs of muscle per day with a 10-12 drop in bf% in the first week.  Anyone want it?


If I do wet towel lifts with my dick while on it will I get 1-2 lbs/day there as well?
If so I'll take it....


----------



## Tesla (Dec 8, 2010)

Just dropped 2ml of "C"........have wood already.......wish me luck tonight.....Time for a 5 mile Mountain Bike ride and SFW.......


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 8, 2010)

mountain biking with a hardon. Sounds painful.

Although I'm sure Al's bike has no seat. That would explain the dose beforehand.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> mountain biking with a hardon. Sounds painful.
> 
> Although I'm sure Al's bike has no seat. That would explain the dose beforehand.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> mountain biking with a hardon. Sounds painful.
> 
> Although I'm sure Al's bike has no seat. That would explain the dose beforehand.


 
It's like a shifter...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> mountain biking with a hardon. Sounds painful.
> 
> Although I'm sure Al's bike has no seat. That would explain the dose beforehand.


He got an 8" vertical seat from AdamEve.com.....w/balls shock absorption.....


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol, WTF?


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 8, 2010)

maniclion said:


> He got an 8" vertical seat from AdamEve.com.....w/balls shock absorption.....


 
And it vibrates more the faster you pedal.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 8, 2010)

Posted up some pics of my progress... Let me know what y'all think.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/115667-2nd-cycle-kicks-off.html#post2093318


----------



## Saney (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd hit it


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 8, 2010)

That statement made my butt moisten.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm so feelin the gay bro love in this thread tonite.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm so feelin the gay bro love in this thread tonite.



Can I puke on your tits to balance it out? Please?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Can I puke on your tits to balance it out? Please?


 
Uh....

Puke is not what I like on my tits.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Uh....
> 
> Puke is not what I like on my tits.



I meant to blow my creamy sperm load. Isn't that what I said? Blow a load on your tits? It's what I said. I got friends who'll back me up... Okay... I don't have friends, but I did mean blow my load on your tits.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I meant to blow my creamy sperm load. Isn't that what I said? Blow a load on your tits? It's what I said. I got friends who'll back me up... Okay... I don't have friends, but I did mean blow my load on your tits.


 

LOL. 





Better.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Feels good, honey.


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 8, 2010)

Roadhouse is on


----------



## Tesla (Dec 8, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> Roadhouse is on


 
What channel, Knobskie?


----------



## Saney (Dec 8, 2010)

Knobskie is small, ungeared, and not desirable like Buzzard who benches 335lbs 10 fucking times... fucking nigger reps 100lbs more than me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 8, 2010)

Just ended. Best movie ever. Nb


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Feels good, honey.



Lol @ Internet AP


----------



## Tesla (Dec 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol @ Internet AP


 
Since when is AP bustin' a nut on ur cans??


----------



## vortrit (Dec 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol @ Internet AP



Not AP. Agree with above post. But it did feel great busting a thick creamy load on those sweet cans, honey.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 8, 2010)

just made a pof account.That place is a goldmineAlready got some ap lined up for friday.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Since when is AP bustin' a nut on ur cans??



So what is covered under "AP"?  Do blow jobs count?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Not AP. Agree with above post. But it did feel great busting a thick creamy load on those sweet cans, honey.



You're welcome.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> So what is covered under "AP"? Do blow jobs count?


 
AP = Autoplow = Sexual Intercourse

No, BJ's are not AP...But sometimes better than AP depending on the quality of da BJ


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

Tesla said:


> AP = Autoplow = Sexual Intercourse
> 
> No, BJ's are not AP...But sometimes better than AP depending on the quality of da BJ



So when I give a BJ you don't want the story cause it isn't AP?



I was thinking AP was sexual activity. Not intercourse.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I was thinking AP was sexual activity. Not intercourse.


 
You were wrong.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

Tesla said:


> You were wrong.



My bad


----------



## vortrit (Dec 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> So what is covered under "AP"?  Do blow jobs count?



No. But those pictures you PM'd me spreading your cheeks made me LHJO so that was fun.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 8, 2010)

vortrit said:


> No. But those pictures you PM'd me spreading your cheeks made me LHJO so that was fun.


 
U LHJO to a dude's hairy ass split wide?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 8, 2010)

Tesla said:


> U LHJO to a dude's hairy ass split wide?



That was supposed to be a secret....


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

Tesla said:


> U LHJO to a dude's hairy ass split wide?



Hey!

I expected better of you.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 8, 2010)

vortrit said:


> That was supposed to be a secret....


 

OOOps......


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

vortrit said:


> That was supposed to be a secret....



And that is the last time I let your flying blue ass cum on my tits!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> And that is the last time I let you flying blue ass cum on my tits!



At least I got to do it once. You heard it boys... She did, in fact, let me cum on those tits.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 8, 2010)

vortrit said:


> At least I got to do it once. You heard it boys... She did, in fact, let me cum on those tits.


 
Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 8, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



I hate you.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 8, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



He came like a school boy the minute I pulled 'em out.  He didn't have time to take pics.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> He came like a school boy the minute I pulled 'em out. He didn't have time to take pics.


 
Nice cans will make that happen sumtimes........You should be flattered.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Nice cans will make that happen sumtimes........You should be flattered.



Lol......






I was flattered, that's why I let him tell everbody.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

Where the hell is everyone, anyway?


----------



## Saney (Dec 8, 2010)

Just busted a nut in Greg's ass Doggy style!!!

Now time for some Boston Baked Beans!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 8, 2010)

I was out most of the day.  Came home and Mom bent my ear for an hr as usual.  Whenever I answer one of her calls I just accept it's gonna be at least an hr.  Always is.  Dad keeps it short enough and will talk about sports, etc.  My mom will tell me ALL about things ppl. I barely know have been up to.

Watching Inside the NFL.  Gonna pop in Martin in a minute.  Not too well known but it's a Romero cult classic from the 70's.  Based on a teen who thinks he's a vampire and filmed like 10 miles from where I grew up, if that far.  Interesting tidbit, the place it was filmed, Braddock, PA. is also featured on the current "Go Forth" advertising campaign from Levi's.

Place used to be a bustling shopping destination and had a couple of steel mills.  By like 1980 it was mostly dems after the mills closed and became more or less a wasteland.  Nowadays it's got a young mayor ( massive mofo educated at Harvard but doesn't look the type.  Has the town's zip code tatted prominently on his forearm) that's set on revitalizing it.  Kind of a cool come back story.

Braddock | Home


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

I was just watching the news.  A Denver special Ed teacher grabbed a student ( kid looked like he was six) by the face out of frustration.  She left scratch marks on him.  Fucking bitch.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 8, 2010)

She's fucked...lol.  Back in the day teachers could get away w/ grabbing you.  Not these days.  I went to Catholic school for a few yrs and we had a guy in 4th grade that wasn't shy about it.  We had a "bad kids" desk grouping that you'd get moved into for a time if you had misbehaved, etc.  I was there a lot 



CellarDoor said:


> I was just watching the news.  A Denver special Ed teacher grabbed a student ( kid looked like he was six) by the face out of frustration.  She left scratch marks on him.  Fucking bitch.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Kathybird (Dec 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Braddock, PA.


 
I know that place.  Mayor was written up in a few magazines, including Inked.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 9, 2010)

The C.T. on  page three? WTF


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Came home and Mom bent my ear for an hr as usual.  Whenever I answer one of her calls I just accept it's gonna be at least an hr.  Always is. My mom will tell me ALL about things ppl. I barely know have been up to.



Now I know where you get it from MF!!


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 9, 2010)

Damn, I'm gone for one evening and vortit gets to cum all over Cellars pectorals and Saney gets to AP greg's ass!  I didn't even get to AP last night.  Totally not fair.


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Greg has a TIGHT fucking Ass...


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 9, 2010)

Who the fuck is Greg?


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Some new guy i've been seeing.. Super tight rump.. He loves a good facial


Anyhow, i'm gonna SFChest today alone.. hopefully the weight doesn't fall on me


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Dec 9, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> The C.T. on page three? WTF


 

U serious... ???


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Page 3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

Where the fuck is saney?


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Greg has a TIGHT fucking Ass...


 

And an Adams apple


Jus sayin


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Saney is here my nigglet!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

hi sir. were the only two jacked people in the thread. seriously...adam, al, goodskie, all of em...NOT BIG


----------



## Tesla (Dec 9, 2010)

BIG does not necessarily constitute desirability.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Dec 9, 2010)

What's it take to get to big status?


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

Al = Not big
Buzz = not big


Me = BIG AND DESIRABLE


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

and tanned.


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hi sir. were the only two jacked people in the thread. seriously...adam, al, goodskie, all of em...NOT BIG



This much i know.. Everyone else is falling off..

Al = Ambien whore/Merlot Crook

Adam = I love the Gilf but the Wifey is coming back boo hoo

Min = Needs a Sammich or three

Josh = taking phone calls from his mother who tells a longer rant then ten Josh's put together

Nick = in some fucking Coal mine receiving death threats from the hook her pulled a 68 on (blow me and i'll owe you one)


Fucking NOT BIGS!!


Oh and lets not forget Knobskie, that queer smacks off to saving ppl's lives all the sudden.. Seriously, who gives a fuck.. Just get big and be cooler than dayday.. What else is there in life to do?


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

> Josh = taking phone calls from his mother who tells a longer rant then ten Josh's put together


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Al = Not big
> Buzz = not big
> 
> 
> Me = BIG AND DESIRABLE


 
LOL

I need more GEARS!


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I need more GEARS!




Ditto!


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

maybe this metha drol will get me jacked. it better! or im going to Prince's house and im gonna suplex his ass


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Prince has a Laser eye.. He'll Cyclops your Whopper ass!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 9, 2010)

I wanna be jerked like Dez Bryant next Summer........

Gonna have to Mega Dose Mel II, though


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

laser eye you say? Well, ill bring a mirror to reflect the beam back to him. Then ill steal his stash of DMZ


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

DMZ is the ONNNNNLY steroid that does ANNNNNYTHING


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Metha-Drol better get me Jerked or i'll demand a refund on all the money i spent on that bitch...

Nigger charged me 55$ for one bottle.. Crock a shit!


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> laser eye you say? Well, ill bring a mirror to reflect the beam back to him. Then ill steal his stash of DMZ



LMFAO

It may work though



And DMZ is kinda nice.. I've been on that for 2 1/2 weeks so far.. It helped me up my bench 10lbs so far.. 

with this new shit coming soon, i'll be JERKED!! and hopefully in the 300 club before the end of this cycle or i'll get a new hobby


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Metha-Drol better get me Jerked or i'll demand a refund on all the money i spent on that bitch...
> 
> Nigger charged me 55$ for one bottle.. Crock a shit!


 

YOURE LYING!

you paid 55? 

I thought u won it!


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Nope.. He hates me now that I told him about that time i LHJO to his wife's pics... Hasn't spoken to me since.. fucking four eye skinny faggot!


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I wanna be jerked like Dez Bryant next Summer........
> 
> Gonna have to Mega Dose Mel II, though


 

hes one jerked negro


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Nope.. He hates me now that I told him about that time i LHJO to his wife's pics... Hasn't spoken to me since.. fucking four eye skinny faggot!


 

hes italian btw.

DiMaggio?

Thats a guinea name.

I think prince is one awesome muthafucka


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

hes not sicilian tho. 

he isnt jerked enough and doesnt have the Moor genes. People always ask how im so jerked...and i tell em...The niggers raped my great great great grandma. Which helps me stay tanned, big in the pants and kinda jacked. plus i like gold chains, chicks with fat asses and shiny rims. These are all negroid attributes.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hes one jerked negro


 
T.O. might be more jerked


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

owens is super jerked. he reminds me of charlie murphy on gears


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> laser eye you say? Well, ill bring a mirror to reflect the beam back to him. Then ill steal his stash of DMZ


 
LOL... He won't expectin a mofo showin up with a mirra.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> owens is super jerked. he reminds me of charlie murphy on gears


 
I'm telling ya... Shannon Sharpe is swole. That fool's on trens or sum10. They did a T-Day skit and that fool might do ok in an IFBB pose down.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 9, 2010)

I keep a picture of T.O. on my wall for motivation........I know I have no chance of even approaching his Jerk'd'ness.......but I look at it everyday and it gets me in the gym.........Chicks that come over think I'm wierd for having a pic of him on my wall.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hes one jerked negro


 
He's a NB!


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 9, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I keep a picture of T.O. on my wall for motivation........I know I have no chance of even approaching his Jerk'd'ness.......but I look at it everyday and it gets me in the gym.........Chicks that come over think I'm wierd for having a pic of him on my wall.


 
F'm... If it was up to them they'd have paintings with flowers n sh!t on the wall. They're good for one thing... And all of them ain't that good at it.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 9, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I'm telling ya... Shannon Sharpe is swole. That fool's on trens or sum10. They did a T-Day skit and that fool might do ok in an IFBB pose down.


 
Werd!!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

Al, you should try HGH. I hear its all the rave over in Milan this winter.

No, down here in floriderrrrr....Theres all these anti-aging clinics and shit.  (yes, saney you told me)

But seriously, hgh and test. fountain of youth. 

When im 40 im gonna be abusing hgh big time.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 9, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Werd!!!


 

I bet he's 20+ pounds heavier now and just as jerked. He's always been uber jerked, but when I seen him on T-Day... I bout sh!t.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Al, you should try HGH. I hear its all the rave over in Milan this winter.
> 
> No, down here in floriderrrrr....Theres all these anti-aging clinics and shit. (yes, saney you told me)
> 
> ...


 
werd... I'll be 41 in a coulpa weeks. I think i'm gonna start GH at the end of the summer or fall. I wanna run it low though, I don't want organs growin (except for the fish stick) and sh!t.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Al, you should try HGH. I hear its all the rave over in Milan this winter.
> 
> No, down here in floriderrrrr....Theres all these anti-aging clinics and shit. (yes, saney you told me)
> 
> ...


 
I just wanna run Test E til I'm dead..........500-1000 EW til death do me part


----------



## maniclion (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hes not sicilian tho.
> 
> he isnt jerked enough and doesnt have the Moor genes. People always ask how im so jerked...and i tell em...The niggers raped my great great great grandma. Which helps me stay tanned, big in the pants and kinda jacked. plus i like gold chains, chicks with fat asses and shiny rims. These are all negroid attributes.


I'm 1/4 negroid, from consensual affections, on the maternal side, that's why my beard is super curly and I can gain muscle easy and why I've heard the phrase "oh it's big!" several times....


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 9, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I keep a picture of T.O. on my wall for motivation........I know I have no chance of even approaching his Jerk'd'ness.......but I look at it everyday and it gets me in the gym.........Chicks that come over think I'm wierd for having a pic of him on my wall.


 
I thought you were over T.O. and were LHJO to Romo's poster above your bed now?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 9, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I thought you were over T.O. and were LHJO to Romo's poster above your bed now?


 
I LHJO to Kitna now.


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

SFChest!!!

I hit 250lbs 7 times!! yay!


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 9, 2010)

You banged 7 250lb chicks?

Wow!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 9, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn, I'm gone for one evening and vortit gets to cum all over Cellars pectorals and Saney gets to AP greg's ass!  I didn't even get to AP last night.  Totally not fair.



Your jealous, bitch.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 9, 2010)

Peyton Hillis is one jacked white boy.  Plus he's orange by virtue of his helmet.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 9, 2010)

Nature Boy is on the sideline at Thursday Night Football! WOOOO!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

What ya'll know about some Johnnie Walker ~Swing~ ????


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 9, 2010)

Jw blue only mah knigg


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 9, 2010)

Fuck JW.  It's all about the Crown.


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Swing > Blue


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 9, 2010)

WTF is ~Swing~?


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Some Premium Scotch made by Johnnie Walker.. I bought it as a gift for my friend.

70$ a bottle


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 9, 2010)

Werd... When should I expect it to get here?

GYCH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 9, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Some Premium Scotch made by Johnnie Walker.. I bought it as a gift for my friend.
> 
> 70$ a bottle



I may be wrong but pretty sure Johnny Walker isn't Scotch.  Scotch is made in Scotland.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 9, 2010)

Nevermind.  Their Blue Label is made in Scotland.  I still wouldn't call anything but a single malt "premium".



NiagaraBalls said:


> I may be wrong but pretty sure Johnny Walker isn't Scotch.  Scotch is made in Scotland.


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Johnnie walker isn't single malt. Its a Blended Scotch

And I don't buy gifts for ppl between the ages 40 - 41


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 9, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Johnnie walker isn't single malt. Its a Blended Scotch
> 
> And I don't buy gifts for ppl between the ages 40 - 41



Scoar!  Then I'm covered.  Get me a kilo of BA.


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Scoar!!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 9, 2010)

you canolia oil abuseing,daday looking combover toupee wearing bunch of not big's

good evening


----------



## Tesla (Dec 9, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> you canolia oil abuseing


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

1/4 kush for 90 yay or nay? ANSWER ME RIGHT NOW DAMN YOU'S!


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

massive blue ball experience going on right now after a long phone convo with the ex. omfg....it hurts bad! 

we talked about how "we shouldnt" and how we're gonna "stay in seperate beds"....but she wants it bad. so do i. its been months man....miss her terribly.

Im gonna scream my own fucking name i bet!


i miss my Blacky : (


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

you's never bangded a colored braud? best puss imaginable. Her ass is so fat and her pussy farts smell like cocoa butter


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

AWWWWW... Does someone need more Adex???


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

No. shes gonna need a cane though when i get done with her. mmmhmmm


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

She'll break you in half..

I NEED MORE GEARS!!! I HATE SLOW ACTING JEWS!


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

im riding high on this crest...this wave of love that will inevitably crash down upon me and drown me. Yet i care not of the consequences. For my penis aches for her warm, moist hole. and she yearns for my gooey seed.


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL You lame fuck..

After she fucks you and drops you offf.. the Wander will be waiting for your return


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

or i ruin it by knocking her fucking jaw loose all trenned out. 

Order of protect this you NAGGGGER!

pray for me


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

I pray for you every night baby cakes.. Ya know, it's not the Tren that makes me sweat at night.. It's U <3


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 9, 2010)

what does cocoa butter do for the blacks I mean niggers I never figured it out?


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

it moisturizes their ashy ass skin.

but shes cherokee and irish mixed so she looks like a beaner actually.


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I pray for you every night baby cakes.. Ya know, it's not the Tren that makes me sweat at night.. It's U <3


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

There's a blackie on my FB who's half white.. shes got a nice fat ass good for Fre__'s weener


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I pray for you every night baby cakes.. Ya know, it's not the Tren that makes me sweat at night.. It's U <3


 

I believe it


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

Word ive seen her. she said "nice physique" in one of your pics? Was that her?


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

umm... i can't recall

You'd have to link me or give me a name.


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

ummm, link how u fag? u blocked me! 

Re-add me so i can harrass greg and flirt with your NAGGGER friends


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 9, 2010)

I've tagged my share of dem's.  Some have been awesome, some decent.   One of my regulars is halfrican and is pretty good.


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ummm, link how u fag? u blocked me!
> 
> Re-add me so i can harrass greg and flirt with your NAGGGER friends



I went through my pics.. And that isn't the girl I was reffering to..

this other girl's name is Sara.. 5'9, fatty, 7 kids, big areola


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I've tagged my share of dem's. Some have been awesome, some decent. One of my regulars is halfrican and is pretty good.


 
Never got a chance yet but the black girls here are fucking straight hoodrat's


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

^ word. spanish chicks are very passionate but i miss my mutt. we've been estranged ever since my unpleasantness. But were working on things i guess...


p.S. Chris, it was ur Underoo pic. i think....


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I went through my pics.. And that isn't the girl I was reffering to..
> 
> this other girl's name is Sara.. 5'9, fatty, 7 kids, big areola


 
7? jesus. thats a heifer.

Wanderrrrrrrr just called


----------



## Curt James (Dec 9, 2010)

JDub said:


> Its.  Fucking.  On.
> 
> JDub's back bitches...good to see SANE back of all people.  I'll reach out to Alan, Will and Texaswolf.  You democrats reach out to Jayv and the rest.  Lets do this thing, light this candle...



Hanukah pic? 

Wait! There's more than eight candles. _Never mind!_


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

lmfao. whatever religion that is, i need to subscribe asap!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lmfao. whatever religion that is, i need to subscribe asap!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 9, 2010)

So Peyton got me 24 points.  Not bad.  I'm the 3rd seed so I'm in the wildcard round right now in my money league.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> So Peyton got me 24 points. Not bad. I'm the 3rd seed so I'm in the wildcard round right now in my money league.


 
I got 37 from Chris Johnson and 14 from Adam Vinitieri in my wild card round.......not bad...wish I got moar...just greedy I guess


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 9, 2010)

I wanted one moar TD too.  Blair White fucked me over w/ his block of Reggie Wayne....bastard!



Tesla said:


> I got 37 from Chris Johnson and 14 from Adam Vinitieri in my wild card round.......not bad...wish I got moar...just greedy I guess


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 9, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Some Premium Scotch made by Johnnie Walker.. I bought it as a gift for my friend.
> 
> 70$ a bottle


 
Gold Label?


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 9, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I may be wrong but pretty sure Johnny Walker isn't Scotch. Scotch is made in Scotland.


 
Seriously? Stick to your $10 chocolate vodka.


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 9, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Seriously? Stick to your $10 chocolate vodka.



360 doesn't cost 10.  Stick to whatever they drink in Colombia.  Guarana soda or whatever the fuck they're into there.


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2010)

Thats kind of racist, Josh. Is all that really necessary? 

Scored an 1/8th for $45 instead of the initial 1/4 i was going to cop. Its medical grade Kush, pretty bomb i must say. Going to seriously try to ween off these benzo with a little help from my friend (mary J)

Ive built quite a tolerance...and these doc's dont give a crap about my well being. Fuck that. 

anyway, good morning fellas.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 10, 2010)

Vodka Review - 360 Vodka - An Eco-friendly Super Premium Vodka

Here's a review for those who haven't checked out 360.  It's considered a super premium vodka, despite what folks from Jersey might think.  Go try the double chocolate flavor for real. GICH


----------



## Saney (Dec 10, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Gold Label?



it's called Swing god damnit!!!

Gold is like 100$ a bottle.

this was 70$.. slightly more than the Green Label


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Thats kind of racist, Josh. Is all that really necessary?
> 
> Scored an 1/8th for $45 instead of the initial 1/4 i was going to cop. Its medical grade Kush, pretty bomb i must say. Going to seriously try to ween off these benzo with a little help from my friend (mary J)
> 
> ...


 
What do you expect, he's hick from KC.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> it's called Swing god damnit!!!
> 
> Gold is like 100$ a bottle.
> 
> this was 70$.. slightly more than the Green Label


 
Can't wait to pour sum of that ~Swing~ over some rocks.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 10, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Johnnie walker isn't single malt. Its a Blended Scotch
> 
> And I don't buy gifts for ppl between the ages 40 - 41


 
WTF does sumbudy being between the ages of 40-41 got to do with it? Does the fact that I like my b!tches between the ages of 18-19 change anything?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm arguing with a bunch of dumb fvcks on this softball forum about the hCG diet. This idiots think this sh!t they are buying OTC and dropping on there tongue is ACTUALLY hCG and it's working.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 10, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Can't wait to pour sum of that ~Swing~ over some rocks.


 
Werd!!! And a nice fat cigar!


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 10, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I'm arguing with a bunch of dumb fvcks on this softball forum about the hCG diet. This idiots think this sh!t they are buying OTC and dropping on there tongue is ACTUALLY hCG and it's working.


 
They'll be hitting bombs in no time!


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 10, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> They'll be hitting bombs in no time!


 
LOL... I told the one dude (That was praising it) to drop his calories to 100/ED and he'd be uiber jerked in no time. I'm throwing all kinds of CT acronyms at them and they just ain't gettin it.

My signature there just says "GEARS!" lol


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 10, 2010)

When I first went on that place I couldn't believe the idiots posting in there so I got frustrated and never visited that section again.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 10, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I'm arguing with a bunch of dumb fvcks on this softball forum about the hCG diet. This idiots think this sh!t they are buying OTC and dropping on there tongue is ACTUALLY hCG and it's working.


 LOL, the double blind studies on real HCG shows it is a bust for weight loss.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 10, 2010)

GenXXL Site has been down a few days and there was a reported BIG steroid bust ..



> From Cyprus News
> *Wed, 08/12/2010 - 11:19 — Adrienne Morley*
> Police have arrested five people in connection with a large amount of illegal anabolic steroids found in a workshop belonging to a Nicosia company in Latsia Industrial area.
> 
> ...


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2010)

> LOL, the double blind studies on real HCG shows it is a bust for weight loss.


Maybe you lose weight from all the giant loads you drop? 



> GenXXL Site has been down a few days and there was a reported BIG steroid bust ..


 
Thank GOD i only use FDA approved creatine and GNC products


----------



## Tesla (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Thank GOD i only use FDA approved creatine and GNC products


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2010)

Tesla said:


>


 

can you imagine what that perp walk must look like?

A big line of "Bigs" with shaved domes and affliction tshirts, marching into a paddywagon.

Most likely double cuffed because one pair wouldnt be enough...being that they were so jacked and yoked.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> can you imagine what that perp walk must look like?
> 
> A big line of "Bigs" with shaved domes and affliction tshirts, marching into a paddywagon.
> 
> Most likely double cuffed because one pair wouldnt be enough...being that they were so jacked and yoked.


 

Werd!! 




Alot of bad news on Outlaw Muscle and Meso Rx.........Doesn't look good.


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2010)

I know man. Hopefully they didnt seize the database with my infos on it


----------



## Kathybird (Dec 10, 2010)

Someone said Underoos.  I miss my Underoos.  I think I had Wonder Woman.

... and I suppose I should be disturbed that I've already seen that pic of butt candles before somewhere.  But I'm not.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 10, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Someone said Underoos. I miss my Underoos. I think I had Wonder Woman.
> 
> ... and I suppose I should be disturbed that I've already seen that pic of butt candles before somewhere. But I'm not.


 
What kind of undies do you wear now?


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I know man. Hopefully they didnt seize the database with my infos on it


 
Is that Sane holding the video camera?


----------



## Kathybird (Dec 10, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> What kind of undies do you wear now?


 
I vary according to what I'm doing.  (need a multitasking smilie.)


----------



## maniclion (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> 1/4 kush for 90 yay or nay? ANSWER ME RIGHT NOW DAMN YOU'S!



I had to drop 125 on my white widow quad....


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2010)

eeek! It had to of been bombtastic though. 

I love all the trichomes on white breeds. This isnt "trichy" though....But those lil reddish/yellow "hairs" are all over it. 

Its Like someone rolled a wet bud into a a pile of ronald mcdonalds shaved pubes or sum10.


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2010)

The Big Jim (Season 14, Episode 14) - Video Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Is that Sane holding the video camera?


 

lol "With the beard, its him, its him."


----------



## maniclion (Dec 10, 2010)

I used to have a police jacket(woke up after a crazy night and had it on), I always thought if cops bust in my apartment(back when I was a bachelor and had a large cache of goodies) I'd throw it on and try to fool them....maybe be looking under the bed as they look through the rooms....with all the cops smoking ice and drinking on the job it might have worked....


----------



## Tesla (Dec 10, 2010)

Thought I was Kroozing.........Now I'm completely shut down.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 10, 2010)

I had the Iron Man Underoos.  I saw at target they have an adult version now, different brand.  I forget what super hero it was but they had 'em.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Maybe you lose weight from all the giant loads you drop?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank GOD i only use FDA approved creatine and GNC products


 FDA APPROVED


----------



## maniclion (Dec 10, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I had the Iron Man Underoos.  I saw at target they have an adult version now, different brand.  I forget what super hero it was but they had 'em.



And you didn't buy them. you know how much you could make on the corner if you had a pair of those sticking out when comb-over pot-bellieds come crusing for young men and see those making you look adolescent....they'd pay top dollar for your ass...


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 10, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> LOL, the double blind studies on real HCG shows it is a bust for weight loss.


 
And these fools continue to tell us how great this is working with 'hCG' this is an oral liquid and they are at 500cals/day. LOL


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> can you imagine what that perp walk must look like?
> 
> A big line of "Bigs" with shaved domes and affliction tshirts, marching into a paddywagon.
> 
> Most likely double cuffed because one pair wouldnt be enough...being that they were so jacked and yoked.


 
LOL...


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lol "With the beard, its him, its him."


 
Ma, I gotta borrow your knife.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 10, 2010)

The Fag Meter has blown up in here.......JFC!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 10, 2010)

+ 1 B - Billion.

It's a Gheyasis up in this beeyotch!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 10, 2010)

Bunch o' slow pitch ladies softball playing, gear bust filming, baby mama arguing, almost Navy SEAL if they didn't try to fuck a 12 yr old, pill poppin, negress lusting, roo mince eating, Underoo wearing NB homos up in this beast!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## heavyiron (Dec 10, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> And these fools continue to tell us how great this is working with 'hCG' this is an oral liquid and they are at 500cals/day. LOL


 It's a complete scam. They put you on a starvation diet and sell you fake HCG.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> 1/4 kush for 90 yay or nay? ANSWER ME RIGHT NOW DAMN YOU'S!



nay for sure man, that's a fucking rip off.  The most I'd pay for a quarter is 60, and that's not American either.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2010)

supp cock-knockers? I am the bearer of bad news . . . 

Im in this resort town, hit the bars after a conference I was at. Anyway, got talking to one of the Biggest, most Jackeded MFers I ever saw in person . . conversation eventually turned to Gears and I told him I was getting my Big on.

He pissed himself laughing and said, "Mate, you got some size on, but you're a long way off 120kg"

In defence, I said CT and DRSE regulations state that 100kg is the recognised measure of Bigdom.

He laughed again and said: Not in this county Mate.

JFC . . 120kg = 264lbs . .  were all notBigs!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 10, 2010)

He's only that jacked because he's geared on Viraloid, the Thunder from Down Under!  This IS Australia, after all!



theCaptn' said:


> supp cock-knockers? I am the bearer of bad news . . .
> 
> Im in this resort town, hit the bars after a conference I was at. Anyway, got talking to one of the Biggest, most Jackeded MFers I ever saw in person . . conversation eventually turned to Gears and I told him I was getting my Big on.
> 
> ...


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2010)

i have a 32" waist....he can suck my balls


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2010)

i got 7 minutes to kill....im gonna murder them!


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2010)

what are u fuckers doing tonight?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i have a 32" waist....he can suck my balls


 
he was a fkg dago cunt as well . .  gold chains, pasta sauce stains on his chin, smelt of salami . . .


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> what are u fuckers doing tonight?


 

Im going to Lone Star at the Casino . . plenty of Milf-hunting opportunidads there . .


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> he was a fkg dago cunt as well . . gold chains, pasta sauce stains on his chin, smelt of salami . . .


 
lmao he should of choked you out and fucked your balloon knot


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lmao he should of choked you out and fucked your balloon knot


 
lol, he was complaining of a non-existant libido and gyno issues . . I swear to God no-one here understands the need for AIs or a proper PCT


----------



## rubberring (Dec 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> lol, he was complaining of a non-existant libido and gyno issues . . I swear to God no-one here understands the need for AIs or a proper PCT



They still let you post here, b_i_tch tits?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2010)

rubberring said:


> They still let you post here, b_i_tch tits?


 
yes, because Im not a fat stinky jew  . . you been saundering around those AM fags?


----------



## rubberring (Dec 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> yes, because Im not a fat stinky jew  . . you been saundering around those AM fags?



I'm offended by the _stinky_ part of that. I just put on some Sex Panther.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2010)

rubberring said:


> I'm offended by the _stinky_ part of that. I just put on some Sex Panther.


 
If you're DRSE, then you cant be jewish . . . remember the Annual Swine Tasting Jamboree?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 10, 2010)

Sup fags!  Went to uni today and got all my finals done!  So, I been sinking natties for the last few hours.  Wish I had some benzos or some herbage to chase'em wid.  

WTF you been rubbering?  You haven't been around since the AM/Keeper days.  You must've been hanging out with all the bible thumping jew fags at AM all this time!


----------



## rubberring (Dec 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> WTF you been rubbering?  You haven't been around since the AM/Keeper days.  You must've been hanging out with all the bible thumping jew fags at AM all this time!



I lost my penis in a brutal tractor accident, so I've been recuperating for a year.

Wait... I'm such a liar. I got Mad Cow from f_u_cking a mad cow. 

I'm embarrassed.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Rub.  I thought you could only get that shit from eating mad cow.  Saney will be glad to take you down to his basement and have a look at your junk for you to make sure everything is cleared up.  He's kind like that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sorry to hear that Rub. I thought you could only get that shit from eating mad cow. Saney will be glad to take you down to his basement and have a look at your junk for you to make sure everything is cleared up. He's kind like that.


 
Saney went insane after fucking a mad pig . . . deleted all his cool facebook friends!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 10, 2010)

Got my Rum-On........Bout to Q a big fat ass NY Steak


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 10, 2010)

I hear Capt Recharund and the LHJOs are coming to my town.  Tickets should be on  sale soon!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I hear Capt Recharund and the LHJOs are coming to my town. Tickets should be on sale soon!


 
I'm gettin' front row fer sure


----------



## Saney (Dec 10, 2010)

In order to be a "Big" I have to weigh 264lbs??? WTF!!

i'm stuck at 240lbs!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 10, 2010)

Most of the weight was in that mug's boobies.  Certainly not in his nads.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 11, 2010)

So I watched Martin tonight.  Pretty good social commentary/slasher movie.  Found out a lot of cool stuff about it in the "making of" feature.  It turns out it's Romero's favorite of all the movies he's done.  That's saying a lot.


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Ma, I gotta borrow your knife.


 
lmfao 

the paw got stuck in the grill of the car...i gotta hack it off. its a sin...cant leave it there.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 11, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> supp cock-knockers? I am the bearer of bad news . . .
> 
> Im in this resort town, hit the bars after a conference I was at. Anyway, got talking to one of the Biggest, most Jackeded MFers I ever saw in person . . conversation eventually turned to Gears and I told him I was getting my Big on.
> 
> ...


 You have been voted off the island


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 11, 2010)

His island is a penal colony.  He can never leave aside from work release.



Dark Geared God said:


> You have been voted off the island


----------



## Saney (Dec 11, 2010)

Up bright and early to take the Civil service test this morning in hopes to one day be a Police Officer or a sheriff's Officer.. I NEED A REAL NIGGER JOB!!

and my Mehta-DROL came in yesterday.. i'll start taking that shit today so I can be JERKED!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Up bright and early to take the Civil service test this morning in hopes to one day be a Police Officer or a sheriff's Officer.. I NEED A REAL NIGGER JOB!!
> 
> and my Mehta-DROL came in yesterday.. i'll start taking that shit today so I can be JERKED!


 
Good luck brutha........Just don't pop us small time gear abusers when you become the Fuzz...


----------



## Tesla (Dec 11, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Good luck brutha........Just don't pop us small time gear abusers when you become the Fuzz...


 

hmm. he'd rat you, me and half the forum out. He's a piece of shit rat fuck. and gay.

i kid. he's very trustworthy and totally lean. tan too.


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

looks like i aint gettin my damn gears. God Damn interpol cocksuckers...i have the worst luck


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 11, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hmm. he'd rat you, me and half the forum out. He's a piece of shit rat fuck. and gay.
> 
> i kid. he's very trustworthy and totally lean. tan too.


 
I'll dig the fucking hole. Rats, his whole family, nothing but rats.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 11, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Dec 11, 2010)

Mr. Fant isn't getting his Gears?? Did you at least get the Metha-DROL yesterday that Prince sent out?

I got mine and i started abusing it this morning..

and OMFG!!! I seen the hottest chubby white-washed black girl today... she was fucking beautiful omg.. John would have fucking raped her.. Well, i basically eye fucked her the entire time i took the test.. I even sat in the front so I could get a better view 

Oh and i caught her checking out my Jerked'ness since everyone else there was a fat worthless POS.. I stuck out like Cutler in that bitch


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

> Mr. Fant isn't getting his Gears?? Did you at least get the Metha-DROL yesterday that Prince sent out?


 
hopefully today


----------



## Saney (Dec 11, 2010)

I started mine this morning... I already feel like a Jew who runs a forum full of NB's


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

Joshydrol...guaranteed to pack on 20 lbs of adipose and leave you bald.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 11, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Joshydrol...guaranteed to pack on 20 lbs of adipose and leave you bald.


 
Bald is beautiful. 


Josh should just shave his dome..........Of course he might not have a pretty head like me....so I understand


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

thath ith juss tho mean


----------



## Tesla (Dec 11, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> indeed. but only when its cleanly shaved. not sparsely covered with feathery whisps of greasy strands, carefully glued and flattened to cover ones shiny scalp.


 
Werd!! Shaved clean every day........It's kinda stimulating shaving yer dome every morning

Got to keep it tan as well.......Clean and tan kneeegrows


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

im gonna get sooooo huge on this stuff.


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

anybody wanna trade gears for sexual favors?


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 11, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Joshydrol...guaranteed to pack on 20 lbs of adipose and leave you bald.


 
And makes you frugal.


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

it'll also leave you hands very muscular so you can cut coupons for HOURS without fatigue.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 11, 2010)

If you stack it with gangbang semen, results are intensified!


----------



## Saney (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll Trade Gears for that Hat you hid your dick with years back..

And Strong Hands come from Coupin Cuttin, not GEARS!!

GEARS!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 11, 2010)

LOL...some of you guys need a damn hobby.  Anyway, after all that bust talk, I noticed Genx's sponsor subforum is completely gone.  Maybe there's really moar to it than server issues, after all.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 11, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> LOL...some of you guys need a damn hobby. Anyway, after all that bust talk, I noticed Genx's sponsor subforum is completely gone. Maybe there's really moar to it than server issues, after all.


 
R.I.P. GenX


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

im so angry over all of this. i just kicked charlotte in the ass and she landed upside down on the other side of the room.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 11, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> im so angry over all of this. i just kicked charlotte in the ass and she landed upside down on the other side of the room.


 
charlotte??


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 11, 2010)

Death Wish 2 is on MGMHD.  Bronson was a total badass in those flicks!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2010)

Charlotte must be his domestic abuse blow-up doll...


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

my beagle. she howled as she was airborne. that'll learn her fat ass!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 11, 2010)

Luckily LW don't visit the CT or you be in a whole lot of shit.  
I hope Chorlette bites you when your sleeping.


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

im joking. i make this dog dinner every night and she sleeps in my bed


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 11, 2010)

You have to watch the smalldog they bite more often


----------



## Saney (Dec 11, 2010)

Gears!!!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

i had a scottish terrier that bit at least 12 people. nobody would listen and they would always reach down to pet her. she had a very strong jaw. pierced many a palm in her day. This beagle though...shes sweet tempered and peaceful.


----------



## Saney (Dec 11, 2010)

Aww.. Charlotte is so Perdy.. <3

When am i getting my fucking Hat?


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

i have new updated hat/junk pics. post it or it didnt happen??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 11, 2010)

Tesla said:


> R.I.P. GenX


 rip to mah kniggs. i'm drinking sum glenmorangie for mah kniggs


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Dec 11, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i have new updated hat/junk pics. post it or it didnt happen??



Pics or it never happened


----------



## Tesla (Dec 11, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i have new updated hat/junk pics.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 11, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> rip to mah kniggs. i'm drinking sum glenmorangie for mah kniggs



Now, that's real Scotch.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 11, 2010)

So has Prince or anyone actually confirmed what has or hasn't happened w/ Genx?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Mr. Fant isn't getting his Gears?? Did you at least get the Metha-DROL yesterday that Prince sent out?
> 
> I got mine and i started abusing it this morning..
> 
> ...



Where are my GD gears!!  I'm gonna have to pull an Alfonse here and start calling foul if I don't get me partial refund and a bottla tren here shortly!

And, stop saying "I seen"  FFS!  It's "I saw" dammit!  And, no you can't have AP!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 11, 2010)

jfc . . I hit the casino yesterday . . 4hrs on the blackjack and beers . . then hit a Milf bar with some Yank notBigs I met at the table ..  met this sweet-asss Eye-talion chick and APd her senseless until my cab picked me up to the airport this morn . .  fkg stinking hot Im off to the beach


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 11, 2010)

Cold as hell here.  Like 3 degrees and windy as fuck w/ light snow.  Supposed to get worse to tomorrow.


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

its pretty cold here too. Like 60. i had to put away the wife beater and break out the short sleeve shirts. brrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 12, 2010)

Got my first snow of the yr tonight.  Not much but enough to have a little stick and a ton whipping around in a shitload of wind.  Tomorrow I'm staying in and watchin football all day.  Fuck goin out in this shit when I don't have to.  Go Steelers and Bears too (I want the Pats to have a worse record than the Steelers for seeding reasons)!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 12, 2010)

gearsmcgilf said:


> where are my gd gears!! I'm gonna have to pull an alfonse here and start calling foul if i don't get me partial refund and a bottla tren here shortly!
> 
> And, stop saying "i seen" ffs! It's "i saw" dammit! And, no you can't have ap!


 
wtf??


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Where are my GD gears!! I'm gonna have to pull an Alfonse here and start calling foul if I don't get me partial refund and a bottla tren here shortly!
> 
> And, stop saying "I seen" FFS! It's "I saw" dammit! And, no you can't have AP!


 
Gears is on the wiketty-wack juice again, I hope DRSE state secrets are not at risk!


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2010)

buncha impotent, ignorant, indigent, international AAS shipping muh fuckas up in herrrr.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 12, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Now, that's real Scotch.


 Only the best mh knigg


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 12, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> Only the best mh knigg



Def prefer the flavor over Glenfiddich and Glenlivet.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 12, 2010)

So far so good in my fantasy playoff match up.  Only one that screwed me over so far is James Starks.  Supposed to have been a hot waiver wire pick up and he lays a damn egg.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 12, 2010)

Saints D is helping me out today.  He's got Brees and Ivory though.  Hoping Brees gets sacked and INT'd a time or two to cool him off.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2010)

. .  Ive been rubbing oil into my sack .. . it's very soothing, if not slightly erotic


----------



## country1911 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey fukkers, goddamn blizzard here.  Been snowing for like 10 hours straight, rain for the 20 hours before that.  I fucking hate michigan weather.  

I think I'll get drunk and watch cartoons on fox....  Maybe the ole lady will be up for some AP?!?  

I hit STEN up for buy 1, get 2 of da C, will be the first time I try it, so hoping for some glass cutting, wifey splitting wood... we'll see, I'll let you know.


----------



## independent (Dec 12, 2010)

country1911 said:


> Hey fukkers, goddamn blizzard here.  Been snowing for like 10 hours straight, rain for the 20 hours before that.  I fucking hate michigan weather.
> 
> I think I'll get drunk and watch cartoons on fox....  Maybe the ole lady will be up for some AP?!?
> 
> I hit STEN up for buy 1, get 2 of da C, will be the first time I try it, so hoping for some glass cutting, wifey splitting wood... we'll see, I'll let you know.



I hear ya,  it was almost 85 here today.


----------



## country1911 (Dec 12, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I hear ya,  it was almost 85 here today.



FUUUUCCCCKKKKK.... I won't see 85 until august, and then its a maybe.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 12, 2010)

If you're in Detroit you shout hit up the game tomorrow.  Free tix....scoar!!!  Do 2 ml. of the Sten C.  One isn't really a good dose for most ppl.  That's the conventional wisdom around here anyway.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> If you're in Detroit you shout hit up the game tomorrow. Free tix....scoar!!! Do 2 ml. of the Sten C. One isn't really a good dose for most ppl. That's the conventional wisdom around here anyway.


 
1ml for BP, 2ml for wood


----------



## country1911 (Dec 12, 2010)

Gych!


----------



## country1911 (Dec 12, 2010)

I live on the other side of the state far, FAR away from those dems in D-town.  And I have to work tomorrow, so no game for me.  Maybe I can play sick tho...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 12, 2010)

Demtroit...lol.  Funny how hockey still remains so popular there despite the DEMographics there.


----------



## country1911 (Dec 12, 2010)

Its cause there are so many reps willing to drive 1-2 hours to see them


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 12, 2010)

DeSean Jackson is gettin me points tonight and Shady isn't getting my opponent shit.  Gotta have a big game from Jackson.  Currently at 92 points w/ just Jackson left playing.  He's got McCoy playing plus Rice and Boldin tomorrow.  He's at 45 right now so I'm liking my odds to advance so far.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 12, 2010)

country1911 said:


> Its cause there are so many reps willing to drive 1-2 hours to see them



I don't think dems can afford octapi anyway.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 12, 2010)

Just to clear thangs up.  My roid rage was aimed at Saney, not the Joshua Tree.  I understand that there is just a shipping delay related to the Hanukkah holidays and has nothing to do with the legitimacy of the DRSE Gears Emporium.  

But, Saney can send me the partial refund whenever he wishes.  No rush..... ahem.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 12, 2010)

It's going down to fukkin 15 here in Bama tonight and we've had snow flurries all day.  We get an inch here a year at best and it's normally in Jan or Feb.  Then errbody runs to the store for milk and bread.  That's why I couldn't handle friggin NE Chiner.  Friggin permafrost everywhere.  That shit made anywhere in the states look like Miami.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 12, 2010)

"The first rule of Fight Club is you don't talk about Fight Club."


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2010)

like fitty here. These cats are in gortex and nor face coats. im still rocking a t shirt and getting "WTF" looks from erryone.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 12, 2010)

That's Dayday putting the banana in her ass....honest.


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2010)

hi my name is superted. Let me spam you my journal 






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2010)

moor Tree on deck tonight...

AND a fistful of 1mg generic Xannie


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 12, 2010)

LOL....Jackson's fall into the end zone was hilarious.  Pretty much won it for me.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hi my name is superted. Let me spam you my journal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Spammer ^^^


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2010)

yes i need to start sending out mass emails with journal links to* everyone* on my contact list so i could enrage them. 

For this is the Superted way


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 12, 2010)

He's gotta be pissed about all the effort he put into the November contest for nothing.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

im wreckd. picked up an 1/8 of medical grade brown diesel. 2 mgs of alprazolam.


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

G-13 strain i believe


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome.  My nigga has some loratabs.  I may see if he can slide me a couple 2day.  May pick up another sak of p-kush also.  That and the ghrp-g gives a bloke a helluva appetite.


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

My Traps > Adam's Lats


----------



## Tesla (Dec 13, 2010)

"TIME TO DIE"






YouTube Video












It's getting bad.........I can't lie.........REAL BAD


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome SFchest session 2day.  I actually paid this trainer dude $295 for 5 sessions, plus a new SFW and diet plan.  I learnt shit I never knowed about before.  Dude had me doing 10 min of lite cardio before liffin'.  Then, I'm hitting DB inclines, using a different form and tempo.  I was using 75s, when I normally would use 120s.  He had me doing as many reps as possible followed by 2-3 negatives, going beyond failure, then two drop sets for #'s 3 & 5.  By then, I'm already fukkin burnt.  So, I'm doing DB flat bench with 75s, again goin beyond failure on each set.  Last set, I'm literally strugglin with 60s for 6-8 reps.  Finally, we're on decline str8 bar bench.  I was literally using 135 and struggling to get more than about 8, still going beyond failure.  

After SFchest, dude has me doing decline situps, beyond failure again.  2 sets and I was spent.  Then, he's talking about working the visceral parts of the abs for core strength.  So, I'm doing this shit called bridges where you're laying on your side and supporting your b/w with one forearm.  After 30 secs, felt like some1 was settin' fire to my obliques.  I was fukkin cashed after it was over.  But, dude swears he can get me up to 260, somewhere around 8% bf with some diet & training adjustments.  It's def time for a contrast shower and some del monte fruit cups now.

Anyhoo, enough about SFW.  Gonna go see the gilf again tonight and on fri.  I'm tryin'a work as much gilf AP in till the wifey comes back.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice E-Lift sesh there...


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 13, 2010)

I blew up chest today... Bench & CG Bench. My tri's are the size of fuvkkin hams right now. I'm on phase 3 of my 5/3/1. After de-load, I'm going back to my old volume training. I should blow up then...

I think my canola oils may be kikkin in big time now. All of a sudden, my joints are feeling good, I pound the ol' lady into submission this weekend and I'm feelin strong as a mthrfkr now...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2010)

I was doing cleans last night, got some strength training dude at the gym tell me my core strength was shit  . . fml


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

awww, I still love you <3


----------



## country1911 (Dec 13, 2010)

Core strength is overrated...



That why I don't workout...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 13, 2010)

Might as well say I already won my fantasy playoff game.  Dude is playing Sidney Rice and Anquan Boldin tonight and neither is doing much.  He's down 36 points and the late game is damn near half time.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Dec 13, 2010)

Just pinned 1.8ml's of GEARS!!!


----------



## independent (Dec 13, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Awesome SFchest session 2day.  I actually paid this trainer dude $295 for 5 sessions, plus a new SFW and diet plan.  I learnt shit I never knowed about before.  Dude had me doing 10 min of lite cardio before liffin'.  Then, I'm hitting DB inclines, using a different form and tempo.  I was using 75s, when I normally would use 120s.  He had me doing as many reps as possible followed by 2-3 negatives, going beyond failure, then two drop sets for #'s 3 & 5.  By then, I'm already fukkin burnt.  So, I'm doing DB flat bench with 75s, again goin beyond failure on each set.  Last set, I'm literally strugglin with 60s for 6-8 reps.  Finally, we're on decline str8 bar bench.  I was literally using 135 and struggling to get more than about 8, still going beyond failure.
> 
> After SFchest, dude has me doing decline situps, beyond failure again.  2 sets and I was spent.  Then, he's talking about working the visceral parts of the abs for core strength.  So, I'm doing this shit called bridges where you're laying on your side and supporting your b/w with one forearm.  After 30 secs, felt like some1 was settin' fire to my obliques.  I was fukkin cashed after it was over.  But, dude swears he can get me up to 260, somewhere around 8% bf with some diet & training adjustments.  It's def time for a contrast shower and some del monte fruit cups now.
> 
> Anyhoo, enough about SFW.  Gonna go see the gilf again tonight and on fri.  I'm tryin'a work as much gilf AP in till the wifey comes back.



I wished I lived closer to you and you could pay me to train you.  I would have you doing a bunch of stupid shit and tell you to pin more gears to get to 260.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 13, 2010)

country1911 said:


> Core strength is overrated...
> 
> 
> 
> That why I don't workout...


 
no ab's=undesireable


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> im wreckd. picked up an 1/8 of medical grade brown diesel. 2 mgs of alprazolam.


 
the stickiest of the sticky


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 13, 2010)

From everyone I've talked to that's used a trainer, it seems like they beat the hell out of your body w/ all kinds of exotic methods of overtaining.  I'm surprised moar ppl. don't get injured doing what these ppl tell them to do.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 13, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> From everyone I've talked to that's used a trainer, it seems like they beat the hell out of your body w/ all kinds of exotic methods of overtaining. I'm surprised moar ppl. don't get injured doing what these ppl tell them to do.


 
werd this trainer at my gym a nb always telling me I'm doing shit wrong....I told him just worry about you dude stfu


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hi my name is superted. Let me spam you my journal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fantastico I hate your sick genetics


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 13, 2010)

*STEN LABS, INC. – HOLIDAY EXTRAVAGANZA WEEK LONG SALE*​SALE BEGINS: TUESDAY DECEMBER  14TH , 2010 @ Midnight EST
SALE ENDS: WEDNESDAY DECEMBER  22th, 2010   @ Midnight PST
THE ONLY SALE FOR THE MONTH OF DECEMBER  !!!!! ALL INVENTORY, IS LESS THAN 2 WEEKS OLD 
*1.)  **  RESEARCH CHEMICAL SERUM SALE FROM $ 19.99 TO  $ 5.99 EACH VIAL : *
ALBUTEROL 6MG X 60ML : WAS $24.00======== NOW $ 5.99
ANASTROZOLE 1MG X 30ML : WAS $38.99=====NOW $ 7.99
T3 100MCG X 60ML : WAS $34.00 ===== NOW $ 5.99
TAMOXIFEN CITRATE 20MG X 60ML: WAS $ 38.99========NOW $ 5.99
CLOMIPHENE CITRATE 50MG X 60ML: WAS $34.00==========NOW $ 5.99
CABERGOLINE 0.5MG X 30ML : WAS $75.99 ============ NOW $ 19.99
CLENBUTEROL 200MCG X 60ML: WAS $ 45.00===========NOW $ 5.99
CLENBUTEROL 200MCG X 30ML : WAS $ 30.00==========NOW $ 3.99
DUSTASTERIDE .5MG X 30ML : WAS $ 57.99============NOW $ 10.99
EXMESTANE 25MG X 30ML: WAS $ 29.99==============NOW $ 7.99
FINASTERIDE 2.5MG X 30ML: WAS $ 25.99 ============NOW $ 5.99
KETOTIFIN FUMARATE 1MG X 60ML: WAS $ 30.00===========NOW 5.99
LETROZOLE 2.5MG X 30ML: WAS $ 36.99=================NOW $ 5.99
RIMONABANT 20MG X 60ML: WAS $ 38.00===============NOW $ 5.99
SILDENAFIL CITRATE 25MG X 30ML: WAS $ 34.00==============NOW $6.99
T4 200MCG X 60ML : WAS $ 39.00================== NOW $ 5.99
TADALAFIL 30MG X 30ML: $ 33.99==================NOW $ 6.99
TOREMIFENE 30MG X 30ML:WAS $ 37.99===============NOW $ 6.99
VARDENAFIL 10MG X 30ML: WAS $ 31.00============NOW$ 6.99
*2.)**  ALL SINGLE UNIT PEPTIDES ARE 40% TO 60 % OFF & CERTAIN ITEMS: BUY ONE GET 1**  OR BUY 1 GET 2 .....*
-          THE LOWEST PRICE CURRENTLY  OR ANYWHERE IN THE INDUSTRY.
-          ALL PRODUCTS ARE CERTIFIED BY LABS ANALYSIS AT 98.6% TO 99 % PURITY
-          ALL PRODUCTS ARE NEW INVENTORY LESS THE 2 WEEKS OLD ​


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 13, 2010)

Sten's having a pretty sweet sale.  Gotta get the reindeer shirt!!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, I bought some Anastrozole from StenLabs and i'm taking 2mg ED and my tits are still sensitive.. their shit is fucking bunk as fuck and I won't be buying much from them anymore..

Fucking worthless.. I mean, who cares if a vial costs 8$ when it doesn't do shit?? How I piss in a sealed vial and add food coloring... fucking kill yourself.. worthless niggers


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Well, I bought some Anastrozole from StenLabs and i'm taking 2mg ED and my tits are still sensitive.. their shit is fucking bunk as fuck and I won't be buying much from them anymore..
> 
> Fucking worthless.. I mean, who cares if a vial costs 8$ when it doesn't do shit?? How I piss in a sealed vial and add food coloring... fucking kill yourself.. worthless niggers



What about the reindeer shirt?  It's Christmas FFS!  AMGDI!!!! (Answer Me God Damn It)


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

lol.. Fuck all that shit.. i'm up to 2mg of Adex every fucking day and my tits are still sore... their shit is bunk like fuck..


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 13, 2010)

*What about a Desireable Pepe' LePew shirt for Bastille Day?*


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

i fucking told you niggers from day 1, chemoneresearch.com


nah, you all bought into the hype sales. look what happened with the latest axio sales


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

So, the feds are on the board. You guys know that shit right?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## independent (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> lol.. Fuck all that shit.. i'm up to 2mg of Adex every fucking day and my tits are still sore... their shit is bunk like fuck..



breast reduction is your only hope.


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

they want 75$ for 60ml? ewww


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> they want 75$ for 60ml? ewww



Of what?


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Adex


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

Saney, have you ever purchased Letro and adex from chemone before? if not, just fucking do it.


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, its 82$ for some Adex.. and HeavyIron said Adex from ResearchStop is good also.. and thats much cheaper


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

Their vit c is voted 2 dicks up in LHJO magazine. i read it a the checkout line of the drse gear emporium


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

You're scared of DRSE Gears


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Check out the Abs on this whore

Free Web Cam - usvixen 30 female United States


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> You're scared of DRSE Gears


 
weary is more like it.


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Check out the Abs on this whore
> 
> Free Web Cam - usvixen 30 female United States


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> weary is more like it.



I'll send you some DRSE Gears so you can test them for me.. if they are g2g, then i'll send the Mast E along with the supplies to make it


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

testing = no

sending of mast for  prodction, yes.


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

lol.. Mast for Jizz covered Hat.. Greg needs a new baseball cap


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

name a $$ price or an amount of pills already. 15 1mg xannies?


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

i don't want your xannies you cunt fuck


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

so talk money faggot. do u want to part with that mast e or not, bitch


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 13, 2010)

Nb


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

I can part with it no problem. I don't want Xannies.. and I don't think you have any Gear I want..

So either give my nigger ass some $$$ or trade me Gears.. we can discuss details on GChat when you unblock my fat non-squatting ass


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

fine


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 13, 2010)

Buncha loose lips sink ships mofos up in here begging to get on the radar screens.


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Hush up with your Canola oil bitch!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 13, 2010)

Some ppl. can't help but fuck up a good thing by talking WAY too much.  I just shake my head.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 14, 2010)

Dead as a mofo in here.  Ended up winning my fantasy game by a good 40 points.  Talked a lotta shit on the smack board to rub it in.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Some ppl. can't help but fuck up a good thing by talking WAY too much.  I just shake my head.



lol.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'll send you some DRSE Gears so you can test them for me..


----------



## Tesla (Dec 14, 2010)

NB with hair in The 80's.........

I was trying to be Tony Soprano before Tony Soprano


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2010)

some people sell canola oil to other ct members too


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> some people sell canola oil to other ct members too



lol.. Werd.. I need to start Home brewing to avoid the Canola Oil Epidemic of the CT


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

YouTube Video












Still can't get this to work for some reason. What am I doing wrong?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQRS1Ryh9HU&feature=related


----------



## Tesla (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> some people sell canola oil to other ct members too


 
Am I getting Canola Oil on Thurs.?


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

You always get Canola oil Alley.. It's good for your heart


----------



## Tesla (Dec 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> You always get Canola oil Alley.. It's good for your heart


 


Best Nephy ever......


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

I draw out the Gears, and Inject Fish oil back into the vial... very Anabolic


----------



## Tesla (Dec 14, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Buzzard (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dayday87 (Dec 14, 2010)

dubstep anyone?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 14, 2010)

I think Interpol got errybuddy.


----------



## country1911 (Dec 14, 2010)

errbody but me HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 14, 2010)

Watchin the pens @ Flyers game.  Wonder if Saney and Tyrone are watchin' together.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2010)

How bad do you think my gyno is guys???


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

^lol


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2010)

Not very noticable when I flex, right?


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdjbassel%2Fwaka-flocka-flame-grove-st-party-dj-bassel-remix&h=66f31

^shits raw as fuck.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 14, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> How bad do you think my gyno is guys???


 
That's not bad. Just up the fish oils and plant sterols and you'll be fine!

I hear BN has a pre-holiday sale going, just type the code "placebo" and you'll save 5%! Score!!!


----------



## country1911 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sounds like some DAA is in order...


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 14, 2010)

Had enough work for the day. Time to go home. Got some cigars and a 40oz waiting for me...


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 14, 2010)

YouTube - Rusko & Sub Focus - Hold On (DJ Bassel Remix)

I could roll my fucking balls off to this, and people who have rolled or done LSD know what im talking about. I me the DJ that remixed this shit over the weekend and hes cool as hell. An arab though..


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 14, 2010)

Dayday weren't u suppose to kill yourself?


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> Dayday weren't u suppose to kill yourself?



Bump


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone notice the new avy...?


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

it's too small.. i can't make it out..

Anyhow, i heard the Flyers won tonight.. yay


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 14, 2010)

Pens will take them out in the playoffs, in keeping with tradition.  The lettering is a bit small.  Maybe I'll redo it.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 14, 2010)

There ya go.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 14, 2010)

WTF is Rachel? I miss that bitch...

WTF is CellarDoor? I miss that dude. I think he was about to send me some random interweb gash photos...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 14, 2010)

Who's Rachel?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 14, 2010)

Legend's ex...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh shit, I put the both of them on ignore in the midst of all that drama.  Wasn't worth reading.  Assuming it's over I'll have to un-iggy him.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2010)

I just pinned 400mg of plant sterols and 200mg of beta al . . . I'm off to tear out the neighbours letterboxes  . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 15, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I just pinned 400mg of plant sterols and 200mg of beta al . . . I'm off to tear out the neighbours letterboxes  . .



No creatine serum or myostatin blocking algae?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 15, 2010)

I just stabbed my quad with 250mg of Canola oil

I'm sooo fucked up...pinning myself with cooking oil at 3:30 in the morning


----------



## Saney (Dec 15, 2010)

Canola Oil > Gears


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 15, 2010)

Enova beats the rest.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 15, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I just stabbed my quad with 250mg of Canola oil
> 
> I'm sooo fucked up...pinning myself with cooking oil at 3:30 in the morning



Shoulda rolled w/ Udo's Choice.  That's what the pro's use.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2010)

Canola is high in omega 3


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 15, 2010)

It's all about the high lignan methyl-flax oil.  Lignans are known to be 10,000% moar anabolic than testosterone.


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 15, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Bump


 
Aww I feel the love.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 15, 2010)

Nothin' wrong w/ a little bump & grind.  Well, among members of opposite sexes that is...



dayday87 said:


> Aww I feel the love.


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 15, 2010)

Why in the hell is prostitution illegal? I was thinking about this when I had the urge to pick up this crack whore on the side of the road and get a quick bang, but was in fear of getting arrested.

1. It's legal to have sex, and it's legal to give someone money, but it's not legal to have sex and give someone money.

HOWEVER

2. It IS legal to get paid to have sex if you do it in front of a camera. But if there is no camera present, it is illegal.

Shit's stupid, right? What if you had a video camera in the car and a cop rolled up on you while you were about to do the dirty, you could just point to the camera and be like "Im making a fucking porno brah, its cool"


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 15, 2010)

Josh... Have you used sten's MT-II?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 15, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Josh... Have you used sten's MT-II?



Yeah, I've used it most of the time.  It's good but you need a bit moar for the same effect, much like most of their stuff.  Iron dragon is good too.  I forget the name of one or two other places I've tried but I haven't run into any bunk yet.  With the BOGO Sten's is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, I've used it most of the time. It's good but you need a bit moar for the same effect, much like most of their stuff. Iron dragon is good too. I forget the name of one or two other places I've tried but I haven't run into any bunk yet. With the BOGO Sten's is a pretty good deal.


 
The reason Sten's prices are soo good is u have to double dose everything....I'm not complaining...got 5 free Tee shirts from them so far and still making out price wise with the double dosing


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 15, 2010)

True story.  It still comes out to less w/ the sales they run plus the free shirts help.  Just have to go in knowing that you have to up the dosage.  Has anyone noticed a need to use moar of the stuff besides M2 and their vitamins?  

I've used a few of their other chems at what would be the standard dosage or and wonder if maybe I'm shorting myself.  Some things I'm a little wary of doubling down on.  For example, don't wanna take chances on stuff like T3, clen, etc.  What about their exemestane, too for example?  Anyone notice the other stuff seeming underdosed?  



Tesla said:


> The reason Sten's prices are soo good is u have to double dose everything....I'm not complaining...got 5 free Tee shirts from them so far and still making out price wise with the double dosing


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven't noticed it to be WAY underdosed. I use there exemestane & T3.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 15, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I haven't noticed it to be WAY underdosed. I use there exemestane & T3.



No issues at all w/ them or just a slight underdosing noticed?  I've used their T3 and it seemed okay but I hadn't used other brands before so didn't have a point of reference for comparison.  Just started using their exemestane so i wanna be sure I'm getting the label dosage.  I've used their toremefine and it seemed to be effective.  Some chems are moar important than others as far as AP super wood compared to full HPTA recovery, etc.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 15, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I haven't noticed it to be WAY underdosed. I use there exemestane & T3.


 
The T3 and Clen seem Ok to me.........The "C" needs double dosing.


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 15, 2010)

Tesla said:


> The T3 and Clen seem Ok to me.........The "C" needs double dosing.[/QUOTE
> 
> Nb


----------



## Tesla (Dec 15, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> Nb


 
Yup... Def. NB...not denying it


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 15, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Yup... Def. NB...not denying it



Nubian brotha?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2010)

Sten's AI's arent underdosed that I can tell


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 15, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Why in the hell is prostitution illegal? I was thinking about this when I had the urge to pick up this crack whore on the side of the road and get a quick bang, but was in fear of getting arrested.
> 
> 1. It's legal to have sex, and it's legal to give someone money, but it's not legal to have sex and give someone money.
> 
> ...


 
Actually in porn they get paid for the rights to the video, not exactly getting paid for the sex itself.

I'm sure there's some legal loophole involved. 

But yeah, you should go to the special schools and make your own version of the handicapped BangShortBus.com or something.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Goodskie (Dec 15, 2010)

IR's t3 is def gtg


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 15, 2010)

Yo, n-balls.  How much melanotan II do you run in the first week or so?  I been doing 1mg ED and just bumped it to 1.5mg.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 15, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yo, n-balls.  How much melanotan II do you run in the first week or so?  I been doing 1mg ED and just bumped it to 1.5mg.



Usually 1 mg. is fine when loading.  With Sten you might go a little higher plus 1.5 mg may get you the beastly boner side effect.  When I first started messing with it i did .25 and .50 mg. per day since i wanted to test it out and not get TOO dark in a big hurry.  I thought it would look better to have it take like 9 to 14 days to get dark so ppl didn't know i was faking the funk.

Best thing to do is load once and just stay on for a yr or whatever.  Much cheaper to maintain w/ 1 mg. a week.  At that rate you have 10 weeks for whatever you paid per vial.  Cheap as hell to maintain a great tan yr round when you catch it on sale.  SCOAR!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 15, 2010)

Awesome SFback routine today. Workin on that core too.  Tomorrow gonna work serratus and anterior rotary flexors.


----------



## country1911 (Dec 15, 2010)

I got a sweater for Christmas.
What I really wanted was
a screamer or a moaner.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 15, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Canola is high in omega 3



Try Extra virgin Olive Oil, then you can smell like an Italian and get jacked....


----------



## Tesla (Dec 15, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Try Extra virgin Olive Oil, then you can smell like an Italian and get jacked....


 
Extra Virgin sounds really enticing


----------



## Saney (Dec 15, 2010)

The AI"s i got from Sten are complete fucking Bunk.. i'm taking 2mg's of Adex Everyday and i don't think it's doing shit... fucking worthless garbage


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 15, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> The AI"s i got from Sten are complete fucking Bunk.. i'm taking 2mg's of Adex Everyday and i don't think it's doing shit... fucking worthless garbage



They scammed you and gave everyone else a moar concentrated version to make up for it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 15, 2010)

My VitC and tides are working well.  Only thing is I have to take 2ml of the C to get good wood.  The Melanotan is werking good also.  I'm getting all nigged out on it.  This fikkin trainer is killin me tho.  Last two times I've trained with him, I've gotten extreme fatigue and even a slight fever in the evening. Even my friggin hands are sore.  IDK if I'm gonna keep this shit up.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 15, 2010)

Overtraining for a fee is what that is.


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 15, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> They scammed you and gave everyone else a moar concentrated version to make up for it.





Lmao


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 16, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> The AI"s i got from Sten are complete fucking Bunk.. i'm taking 2mg's of Adex Everyday and i don't think it's doing shit... fucking worthless garbage


 
You're gyno's probably past treatability with an AI . .  it's surgery or a B-cup


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 16, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> You're gyno's probably past treatability with an AI . .  it's surgery or a B-cup



Perma-perk status.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 16, 2010)

BTW, got to try a hard to find beer last night that was pretty awesome.  It's called Christmas Ale by Great lakes Brewery. It's got a cult following in and around Cleveland and is a very limited quantity seasonal that's mostly around NE Ohio.  If you can get a hold of any to try it's pretty impressive. 

Has what you'd expect of a Christmas seasonal in terms of some gingerbread and nutmeg notes coming through the ale flavor.  Great foamy head and lacing.  The gf grabbed just one from her sister's place in Denver.  They're originally from Cleveland and their brother grabbed a sixer for her sister's hubby.  Great stuff but makes me wish I could get it around here.


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2010)

according to google analytics....

The fastest rising health related question is....


wait for it....














*Fastest Rising Health Queries *


hcg diet


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2010)

Gonna pick up a can of methylated hair combover grease later. the grease is supposed to bypass the follicle and flatten the strand at the molecular level. should be pretty sweet.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 16, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> according to google analytics....
> 
> The fastest rising health related question is....
> 
> ...



So if I follow that diet will I be walking around with bowling balls between my legs instead of walnuts?  I'm so confused.  HYCH!


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 16, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Gonna pick up a can of methylated hair combover grease later. the grease is supposed to bypass the follicle and flatten the strand at the molecular level. should be pretty sweet.


 
Was it on sale?


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Was it on sale?


 

5 finger sale. I had a buddy make small talk with the clerk as i casually wheeled out several cases worth. This phoney Coca-cola uniform and hand truck have already paid for themselves.

Oh, i almost forgot....:Scooar:


----------



## Tesla (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey Dick, check PM for junk


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 16, 2010)

Bunch Canola oil swappin for fish oil swappin for EVOO injecting, bunk AI abusin, sore nipple havin, not-bigs up in this BEEEYOTCH!


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> No issues at all w/ them or just a slight underdosing noticed? I've used their T3 and it seemed okay but I hadn't used other brands before so didn't have a point of reference for comparison. Just started using their exemestane so i wanna be sure I'm getting the label dosage. I've used their toremefine and it seemed to be effective. Some chems are moar important than others as far as AP super wood compared to full HPTA recovery, etc.


 
It's hard to say really... I mean, I've never used pharm grade exemestan or cytomel. So I don't 'how much' is enough... So to say I use 12.5mg Sten exemestane EOD is plenty (based on water retention, libido, mood, etc...). So is it under-dosed? Would I more/less pharm grade???

I'm running 100mcg/ED of T3 now, so I'd guess it to be slightly under-dosed.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 16, 2010)

So Ghey in the CT right now...


----------



## Tesla (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey Buzz......Blow me

j/k knigg.........Wasssuupp??

Being a NB sux


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2010)

i scraped my pipe. the blackish tar within has baked me nicely. I NEED MORE POT GODAMNIt!


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2010)

listen you fuckin queers, i have xanax and other shit for trade....for gears only. and this isnt a trade technically. were simply donating to each other. better yet, exchanging xmas gifts. if u happen to be a jew, my cover story will be "i would of NEVER associated with the likes of a filthy kike".

and yeah...sigh ill stoop down to tree for gears. But it has to be sealed shit. u can shove ur home brew canola up ur asses! and i will be inflating the fuck out my "presents"...so make it worth it. but uhmm, pm me for further details and insults 

p.s. disregard. creatine and beta al til i Dizz-eye


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2010)

if you cant get laid to this track.....you might suck






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 16, 2010)

ya'll is gay as AIDs


----------



## Tesla (Dec 16, 2010)

YouTube Video











"Jules and her stupid fucking friend"..


LMMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i scraped my pipe. the blackish tar within has baked me nicely. I NEED MORE POT GODAMNIt!


resin is alright, but it's mostly tar low THC, although I kept all my scrapings from that white widow, the tar from that is still potent I got a cigarette cellophane full of it....I heard there was a way to convert it to resin oil that is sort of like hash oil..

The stuff I have now is still killer, looks like a ginger midget(leprechaun) had it stuffed raw in his pubes during transport, little fine red hairs all over my wet bar where I load my pipe.....stuff tastes like fruit loops, wonder if it's a pineapple variety.....


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2010)

mmmmhmmm. do u smoke cigs? what i do is melt it to a liquid and then drop the hot, tarry droplets all into the cig (witha lighter) so i can impregnante all of that tabackky goodness. get me baked ina a heady, upbeat way


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 16, 2010)

we rehashing this shit again


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> we rehashing this shit again


Sure let me get my hashpipe.....


----------



## Tesla (Dec 16, 2010)

Haven't smoked in weeks......Drug tests for jobs in the the near future

Maybe a "Whizzinator" could be the call.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Haven't smoked in weeks......Drug tests for jobs in the the near future
> 
> Maybe a "Whizzinator" could be the call.



Maybe drink a gallon of water prior to the test, pissing a couple times and then taking a b-complex vitamin an hour before will do just fine.....kept me in the Navy many times tested the monday after I did 5 tabs of x, 40 bong rips, a few rails and who knows what else that weekend....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 16, 2010)

My divisional round starts tonight.  Other guys has Rivers tonight so hope he has a bad night.  Was gonna starr Saints D this week but picked up Raiders to start so that should be an upgrade.


----------



## babyhulk (Dec 16, 2010)

The stuff I have now is still killer, looks like a ginger midget(leprechaun) had it stuffed raw in his pubes during transport, little fine red hairs all over my wet bar where I load my pipe.....stuff tastes like fruit loops, wonder if it's a pineapple variety.....[/QUOTE]


Damn. Makin' me break out the hookah now.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 16, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> My divisional round starts tonight. Other guys has Rivers tonight so hope he has a bad night. Was gonna starr Saints D this week but picked up Raiders to start so that should be an upgrade.


 
I made it to the 2nd rd. somehow.. I need Floyd to please play tonight(Hamstring) and score....and I need T.O. and Palmer to kiss and make-up...then I might have a chance. 

Edit: Floyd's out.........got no healthy receivers and no moves left.......


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't even start any Bungles now.  Benson and Ocho have fucked me over enough this yr.  I've got Peyton, Ahmad Bradshaw, forget who else at rb right now, Desean Jackson, Mike Wallace, Pettigrew, Bryant or the Titans kicker and Raiders D.  Good squad but the other guy has a bunch of studs too.  How Rivers does tonight will give me an idea what chance I've got.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 16, 2010)

Cant't believe that PUSSY Floyd isn't playing...........going into the weekend with 1 less player........I do have 2 stud RB's in Foster and CJ to maybe pull it out for me......And maybe Kitna will  throw for 5 TD's against the Skins LOL


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 16, 2010)

His team...

*0.00*​Joe Flacco
*0.00*​Maurice Jones-Drew
*0.00*​Peyton Hillis
*0.00*​Terrell Owens
*0.00*​Marques Colston
*0.00*​Chris Cooley
*0.00*​Neil Rackers
*0.00*​San Diego Chargers



My team...

*0.00*​Eli Manning
*0.00*​Brandon Jacobs
*0.00*​Mike Goodson
*0.00*​Reggie Wayne
*0.00*​Andre Johnson
*0.00*​Dustin Keller
*0.00*​Phil Dawson
*0.00*​New York Giants


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 16, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Haven't smoked in weeks......Drug tests for jobs in the the near future
> 
> Maybe a "Whizzinator" could be the call.



Lmao you're on food stamps for life just admit it


----------



## Tesla (Dec 16, 2010)

Goodskie said:


> Lmao you're on food stamps for life just admit it


 
Don't even have those.......I have 2 degrees from 2 different University's and no Gig...........fuck this economy and the fucking horse it rode in on


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 16, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Don't even have those.......I have 2 degrees from 2 different University's and no Gig...........fuck this economy and the fucking horse it rode in on



Ya it really is a bitch. I'm trying to move out west but it's not that easy getting a job. Maybe it's cause we're nb faggot suckers


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Don't even have those.......I have 2 degrees from 2 different University's and no Gig...........fuck this economy and the fucking horse it rode in on


Find something in the Alt. Energy area, lot's of growth here right now especially Cali....and still growing....what are your degrees in?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 16, 2010)

My other rb is Stephen Jackson.  TE is M. Lewis.  Not sure if I should start Bironas or Bryant at K.  Willie,  your game seems pretty evenly matched.  I could see it goin either way.

For those who haven't noticed my new icon, I'm officially in the darts league.  Pinned 750 in the right thigh Tues night.  Gonna hit the left with 750 tonight, then 750 every 5 to 7 days thereafter.  Will start on 200 of tren e ew on Tues assuming my walnut oil arrives in time.  Using an undecaonate esters for the test.  Supposed to fully hit by week 5.

Was pain free but feels like someone punched the shit outta my thigh.  3 mls of coconut oil though.  No blood in aspiration, no marks or anything.  Just a little knotted feeling.  Rubbed it down and took a hot shower afterward.  Should be beating everybody's e-lifts in no time.  Considering maybe kick starting with some woo since it's fast acting.  Still undecided on that since I'll be using var later and don't wanna fuck the liver over.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 16, 2010)

maniclion said:


> what are your degrees in?


 
Economics(San Diego State Univ.) and Specialized Certificate in AutoCad(UC San Diego)


----------



## Tesla (Dec 16, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Find something in the Alt. Energy area, lot's of growth here right now especially Cali....and still growing....what are your degrees in?


 
PM me with any info. u might have.......would be very interested...


----------



## Saney (Dec 16, 2010)

NOT BIG STATUS!!!

ever since i started taking 100mcg's of Sten's T3 i haven't gained a pound past 240


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 16, 2010)

Nobody here is big. If any of us were big we wouldn't be able to type without smashing the keyboard therefore wouldn't be able to post anything. NBs


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 16, 2010)

Placebo effect.  It's bunk.



Dark Saney said:


> NOT BIG STATUS!!!
> 
> ever since i started taking 100mcg's of Sten's T3 i haven't gained a pound past 240


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 16, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> NOT BIG STATUS!!!
> 
> ever since i started taking 100mcg's of Sten's T3 i haven't gained a pound past 240


 WTF are you taking that much T3 for? You trying to lose mass?


----------



## Saney (Dec 16, 2010)

Well Sten's T3 is underdosed.. and Yea, fatty mass.. I eat plenty..


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 16, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Well Sten's T3 is underdosed.. and Yea, fatty mass.. I eat plenty..


 That much T3 will consume muscle in most cases. 50-75mcg's is the highest I would go.


----------



## Saney (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, Sten's T3 is always underdosed.. but i'll go back to 75 i guess


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 16, 2010)

I lost fat fast as shit on 75mcgs without gear. Kept me up at night tho. Didn't lose any strength or mass


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> mmmmhmmm. do u smoke cigs? what i do is melt it to a liquid and then drop the hot, tarry droplets all into the cig (witha lighter) so i can impregnante all of that tabackky goodness. get me baked ina a heady, upbeat way


Scraped a BB sized ball from my pipe at work once and stuck it to the tip of a cig. and smoked it in the parking lot while talking to my boss and the shit hit me hard, my depth perception started warbling making shit seem larger, I almost couldn't produce the right words, totally stoned...but very euphoric, almost started laughing....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 16, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> That much T3 will consume muscle in most cases. 50-75mcg's is the highest I would go.



I built up to 75 last cycle and kept it there.  Limited myself to 45 days too.  Some of you cowboys were running it for months on end.  It's serious shit.


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 16, 2010)

Ya I only took it for a month. Shit def works


----------



## Saney (Dec 16, 2010)

Yea.. its good stuff.. i'm pretty well stocked on T3, Clen and AI's (all bunk) so i won't need to order..

I just need to order some Test E from my new Gear source... fucking homo!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 16, 2010)

Sippin on a oj/pineapple juice w/ a shot of passion fruit vodka tossed in.  Tastes like a smoothie or something w/o the ice.  Pretty damn good.  pretty much have my cold/cough killed now but this is a good excuse to get some extra c and use this vodka.

BTW, Rivers is pissing me off.  Someone intercept that bitch!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 16, 2010)

Just did my second pinning.  Not bad.  Oil was a little hard to push through at times but not that bad.  No aspiration blood but just a tiny bit after I pulled the pin  out.  I'll hit my third pinning Tuesday and just hit every 5 to 7 days after that since the preloading will be done.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 16, 2010)

No one else posts shit after 9 pm???  Dead as hell in here since everyone's got a curfew.


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2010)

> Scraped a BB sized ball from my pipe at work once and stuck it to the tip of a cig. and smoked it in the parking lot while talking to my boss and the shit hit me hard, my depth perception started warbling making shit seem larger, I almost couldn't produce the right words, totally stoned...but very euphoric, almost started laughing....


 
i get this tunnel vision goin on. all signs of anger dissipate, feelings of passivity and empathy come on slowly with goofy smile as well. then poof its gone. I need to be perma fucked. I need to get the fuck outta FL and get my pot card like...NOW!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2010)

I got the tren fear . . but Im fast approaching 230lbs so a good trade off


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 17, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I got the tren fear . . but Im fast approaching 230lbs so a good trade off



I've heard of the night sweats and the cough but what's the tren fear?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I've heard of the night sweats and the cough but what's the tren fear?


 
I got no cough . . .  just the fear and loathing . . it comes and goes . . anxiety more than paranoia . . . I think I just need to LHJO


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 17, 2010)

That would suck.  How do you counter it?


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2010)

Tren gives me fight or flight...at the worst times. Say at the grocery store or driving.


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> That would suck. How do you counter it?


 

moar gym time helps


----------



## Tesla (Dec 17, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I got no cough . . . just the fear and loathing . . it comes and goes . . anxiety more than paranoia . . .


 
Man I miss those days............Just a NB Kroozing on Canola right now...


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2010)

canola? id be booking a flight on priceline to stab saneys entire family


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2010)

youd prob need a harpoon for his meaty ass though


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2010)

WTF??? I only ship Allley FDA Approved Canola Oil.. I swear yo


Anyhow, this Uncle Z Tren i've been using is making me worry a bit.. I haven't had one night sweat yet.. I ain't waking up in the middle of the night.. nothing... like, i think i'm pinning straight trash yo... fucking gayer then shit.. or maybe because now i'm pinning Tren E3D instead of every 6th day its keeping the sides down..

or maybe 300mg isn't enough anymore... Should I pump it to 350?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 17, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> canola? id be booking a flight on priceline to stab saneys entire family


 
I trust that big ass Trapped, future Cop fer sum reason.......

Unless u put the vials together for him.......


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2010)

sane, if u think tren kicks in the moment you remove the pin from your ass, youre mistaken. e takes arprox 10-14 days. Ace = about a wk. sooner sometimes.


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, i've been pinnning Tren for about 3 to 4 weeks now... So yea.. Greg reports that I can't sleep at night and that I keep waking up and tossing and turning in bed but all i ever remember is going to sleep then waking up in the morning.. 

So i dont fucking know.. 

Prince gave me Canola oil!!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2010)

not canola. prob high class olive oil. that shit is chock full of omega's


----------



## Tesla (Dec 17, 2010)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil gets u hella jerked.......goes in smoother too, No PIP at all.


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2010)

buncha lunch eating, bib wearing, 38" waist having sons of motherless inbreds.


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2010)

At least i'm not some Short unemployed eyetalian whopper


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2010)

I had a good moment today..

Right next to my Gym is a Burger king which i was walking out of, and some black dude followed me and Greg out and he shouted, "Hey man, how much you Bench Press?" I said, "Not enough!"

anyhow, it was kinda nice for him to recognize my Big'ness <3

Oh and When I went into my gym to pick up my Keycard, everyone who worked there started staring at my Bigsby status and some hot young bitch was checking me out hardcore... mhm, i think i'm gonna be AP'ing that smut bitch soon enough!


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I had a good moment today..
> 
> Right next to my Gym is a Burger king which i was walking out of, and some black dude followed me and Greg out and he shouted, "Hey man, how much you Bench Press?" I said, "Not enough!"
> 
> anyhow, it was kinda nice for him to recognize my Big'ness <3


 

dumb fuck. that nigger was flirting because u look like a bottom bitch. and im doing ok. thanks for asking.


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2010)

lol.. I'd be a bottom if you'd be my papi


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> WTF??? I only ship Allley FDA Approved Canola Oil.. I swear yo
> 
> 
> Anyhow, this Uncle Z Tren i've been using is making me worry a bit.. I haven't had one night sweat yet.. I ain't waking up in the middle of the night.. nothing... like, i think i'm pinning straight trash yo... fucking gayer then shit.. or maybe because now i'm pinning Tren E3D instead of every 6th day its keeping the sides down..
> ...


 
what did Mooch say about Uncle Z?


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2010)

idk.. does mooch know something about UncleZ??

All i know is i'm not feeling the Tren after a few weeks now... pretty gay


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> idk.. does mooch know something about UncleZ??
> 
> All i know is i'm not feeling the Tren after a few weeks now... pretty gay



You're felling pretty gay after a few weeks... 

Want to come over and watch a movie!?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> idk.. does mooch know something about UncleZ??
> 
> All i know is i'm not feeling the Tren after a few weeks now... pretty gay


 
yeah about 20 pages back . . legendkiller was praising Uncle Z, Mooch told him he was an under-sized faggot taking underdosed Gears 

Mooch may be a semi-retarded Midget, but he does know his gearz


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 17, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> yeah about 20 pages back . . legendkiller was praising Uncle Z, Mooch told him he was an under-sized faggot taking underdosed Gears
> 
> Mooch may be a semi-retarded Midget, but he does know his gearz


 He didsay that i remember you dingo raping asshat


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 17, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I had a good moment today..
> 
> Right next to my Gym is a Burger king which i was walking out of, and some black dude followed me and Greg out and he shouted, "Hey man, how much you Bench Press?" I said, "Not enough!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2010)

LMFAO

Uncle Z = Trash in my Book..

I'm hoping the DRSE Gears are better


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2010)

I benched 260lbs Six Times!!

Yay!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 17, 2010)

Mooch said Uncle Z touched him as a child, as I recall.  Sipping on a 25 oz Sam Adams Winter Lager.  Good stuff


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2010)

Ehh, i don't care for Winter Lager.. I love their Cherry Wheat though


----------



## maniclion (Dec 17, 2010)

How does a person shit and cake the underside of the seat, do they have to scrape shit from their whole ass after that?  I went into the restroom here at work and someone took a mushroom cloud dump, the shit must've hit the water, liquefied and shot straight back up in a putrid flume and plastered the guys ass cheeks and the inner edge of the seat....I walked in and kick up the seat to take a piss and almost puked....

the kicker is there were 2 nearly full rolls of paper in that same stall an hour earlier and the rolls are both pretty full now....if this had happened to me I would've used at least half a roll to clean-up////  Somewhere out there a man is walking around with a shitty ass....


----------



## Tesla (Dec 17, 2010)

maniclion said:


> How does a person shit and cake the underside of the seat, do they have to scrape shit from their whole ass after that? I went into the restroom here at work and someone took a mushroom cloud dump, the shit must've hit the water, liquefied and shot straight back up in a putrid flume and plastered the guys ass cheeks and the inner edge of the seat....I walked in and kick up the seat to take a piss and almost puked....
> 
> the kicker is there were 2 nearly full rolls of paper in that same stall an hour earlier and the rolls are both pretty full now....if this had happened to me I would've used at least half a roll to clean-up//// Somewhere out there a man is walking around with a shitty ass....


 
LMFAO!!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 17, 2010)

maniclion said:


> How does a person shit and cake the underside of the seat, do they have to scrape shit from their whole ass after that?  I went into the restroom here at work and someone took a mushroom cloud dump, the shit must've hit the water, liquefied and shot straight back up in a putrid flume and plastered the guys ass cheeks and the inner edge of the seat....I walked in and kick up the seat to take a piss and almost puked....
> 
> the kicker is there were 2 nearly full rolls of paper in that same stall an hour earlier and the rolls are both pretty full now....if this had happened to me I would've used at least half a roll to clean-up////  Somewhere out there a man is walking around with a shitty ass....









Saney, wanna watch Encino Man with me?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 17, 2010)

Worse than that, someone at my old job literally shit her pants.  I can see if she had a sudden diahrea attack and couldn't stop it, but this was actual pieces of solid shit.  The reason i know is tons of ppl I know saw first hand.  It was a call center where they're strict on phone hrs but still!

If I had to shit that bad, I'd be just fine w/ getting talked to about taking a break at the wrong time.  Ppl. said after she got off the phone they could totally smell it and when she got up and walked away she had little pieces of shit fall down and out of her pants leg....wtf!

The kicker is a supervisor asked if she needed to go home and she was like no, why?  Completely denied it til they had to insist she go home.  How awkward would that be to have to tell someone to go home and change their shitty drawers?  LOL.

Just now I pulled the ultimate Jew move.  Stopped at target after dinner to pick a couple things up and saw Black Ops for 47 bucks on sale.  I had just gotten an email from Best buy yesterday that they gave me a 10 buck reward zone cert for Christmas.  So, I headed to BB to have them match target's price plus my 10 dollar cert and my gf's....was gonna end up making it 27 bucks total.

So, we get the salesman to look it up on the target site and verify it and told us to tell the cashier he said it was cool.  So, on the way to the register the gf is like "I'm gonna say he verified 27 at target and see if it works.  They didn't even question it since the guy said it was cool.  All told....under 17 damn dollars for Black Ops!!!!  SCOAR!!!!  Gonna have a blast playin that thing.  Anyone else got it or have PS3?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 17, 2010)

Everyone's offline for the sabbath.  No wonder none of you posted after sundown tonight.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Everyone's offline for the sabbath.  No wonder none of you posted after sundown tonight.



Post.

Not a big enough post to put in your butt, but you'll enjoy my *post*.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 18, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Post.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big enough post to put in your butt, but you'll enjoy my *post*.



Shalom.


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

seven 1 mg alpraloams....im movin around like michel j fox


----------



## mooch2321 (Dec 18, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> what did Mooch say about Uncle Z?


 


Dark Saney said:


> idk.. does mooch know something about UncleZ??
> 
> All i know is i'm not feeling the Tren after a few weeks now... pretty gay


 


theCaptn' said:


> yeah about 20 pages back . . legendkiller was praising Uncle Z, Mooch told him he was an under-sized faggot taking underdosed Gears
> 
> Mooch may be a semi-retarded Midget, but he does know his gearz


 


Dark Geared God said:


> He didsay that i remember you dingo raping asshat


 

told ya...
no one listens to the moochster, you guys are all a bunch of purple starfish licking, gay porn watching, NOT BIGS!  
Oh, by the way.....Hi guys, long time no see.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 18, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> told ya...
> no one listens to the moochster, you guys are all a bunch of purple starfish licking, gay porn watching, NOT BIGS!
> Oh, by the way.....Hi guys, long time no see.



Saney had to pay for his lack of paying attention with muscles full of Mazola now.


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

who can pull 1/4 ton, get shitty fucking drugged out erry night and still rock a 32" waist? Huh? Wheres he at? Point him out so i can push him down a flight of non-carpeted stairs!


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

p.s. i love you guys very much.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 18, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> told ya...
> no one listens to the moochster, you guys are all a bunch of purple starfish licking, gay porn watching, NOT BIGS!
> Oh, by the way.....Hi guys, long time no see.


 
 .they listen to you at Anabolic Minds champ . . you are their Gay Porn


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

I feel the love in here <3


----------



## Tesla (Dec 18, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Saney had to pay for his lack of paying attention with muscles full of Mazola now.


 
FUCK ME..........Am I pinning Mazola or Canola?

I'm lost now.....


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

its zeppole grease....For those not in the know, its like a fried italian donut. 

And yes, youre pinning Guinea donut grease. 

GSCFOHH!

(Glad saney could fuck over his homeboys)


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

I would never fuck over anyone..

I never fucked you did I Jayson Frutola? ANSWER ME!


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

No, you did not fuck me over Mr. Tosh Mctrenna

Actually, if i had to choose 1 person from the CT as my significant other, it would be Christopher Tosh McHandsome

And if you guys feel hurt over that, fuck off. Ya'll aint my type


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

if this bitch doesnt turn her fucking baraka spick music down, im going to seriously hurt her. fucking god damn caribbean savages!


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL

It must have something to do with my Enlarged breastsasis


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

excuse me, i meant ray-gay-thon


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> LOL
> 
> It must have something to do with my Enlarged breastsasis


 

youre a complete bastard but we hit it off well. And when you come to vist me in florida, it will be a blast....more of a blurr....of xannies and cocaine, weed and Hookers of questionable gender


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

SKANK SPICK FACE STILL WONT HOOK U UP WITH HER CHICAS CAUSE SHE THINKS YOURE A BAD BAD MAN. Wooops cap lock. but i told her "bitch u want him, thats why you dont like him" 

Then i reminded her how the spaniards raped the indigenous peoples of her land. i also ranted on about her black genetics as well, being that her great grandma was picking cotton and sugar cane. She didnt take it well. I have a very strong urge to strangle her these days.


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

p.s. ill be in Chi-Town for chrimmus. ho ho ho's


----------



## Tesla (Dec 18, 2010)

Will Canola Oil get me more jerked than Olive Oil??


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 18, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Will Canola Oil get me more jerked than Olive Oil??



Hybrid blends are the way to go.  I highly recommend the new HardCORE 500 blend.  CORE  stands for Canola Oil Rocks Everything.  GICH!


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

I think i need to smash the fuck out of Wander's friend and Florida!!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

We have a nice olive/peanut/coconut oil hybrid thats so new and revolutionary, it hasnt had a chance to be named. So yeah, we're looking for a current name for the product. Winner gets to try a sample....and gets his infos handed over to interpol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 18, 2010)

Someone around here is going to get raped Mr Hand


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

capt, i wanna see jerked pics NOW damnit! all this gear talk and nothing but pencil neck motherfuckers. Show me some jerkednesss for facks sake!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> capt, i wanna see jerked pics NOW damnit! all this gear talk and nothing but pencil neck motherfuckers. Show me some jerkednesss for facks sake!


 
hmm . .  need to get some moar shots when I get home


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

decent rear trappage and deltification.

desirability seems high. possible tannage, not easy to distinguish because of the black/white conversionsasis.

Now hook me up with a gear selling rabbi you secretive dicks. i need fucking test now!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> decent rear trappage and deltification.
> 
> desirability seems high. possible tannage, not easy to distinguish because of the black/white conversionsasis.
> 
> Now hook me up with a gear selling rabbi you secretive dicks. i need fucking test now!


 
I eat raw eggz. . got sum good thigh rubbage going on too . . chest needs werk. Im off to temple, will discuss your circumcision with the rabbi


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

i pm'd. hopefully he isnt busy clipping coupons from this weeks' money saver magazine.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 18, 2010)

K, so the gilf txt me saying she wanted to get 2gether 2nite.  I'm certainly down for some AP.  So, I ask "u mean meet somewhere?", meaning are we gonna go to her pad, get a pizza, and AP, or does she mean another golden coral date.  Apparently, it's the latter, cause her daughter is @ home from Auburn Uni right now.  IDK if it's worth it.  The wife's coming back in 3 days and I'm wore out and no AP would be involved.  In the mean time, I just wasted 2ml of Sten's VitC lite, thinking there might be AP happening tonight.


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh no i wasted 2ml's of the Cheapest C in the world.. omg i should fucking kill myself.

at least you don't have a psycho fucking fat worthless Puerto Rican trying to ruin your life


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

i told u. 6 orders against innocent dudes. 

TRUST me on this brother saney, you want in on the PD?

DO NOT get that order taken out against you. you'll be a "NO-GO" for a firearm until said piece of shit paper expires.

Just avoid her like she has aids. dont even write, nothing. she'll ruin your life. thats what they do man. They steal souls and kill dreams.


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm trying to avoid her.. but shes preggo


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

its a scam. i had an egyptian girl do this to me in my early 20's. she swore up and down. it was all a lie. and it ONLY happens when you try to break-up with them.

YOU have to personally go to the doc with her. I would not take her word. And then....next step is her choice basically. as far as her beliefs, is she a dem or a conserv? religious etc?


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

Shes a POS who wants to fuck me over... so yea.. lucky me.. now i gotta suck dick for Gear money


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

nah u aint serious. youre full of shit


i can never tell with u anyway. 


so fucking punch her in the stomach and put a gun to her head. tell her youll kill her if she tells. then make her get an abortion. youre a bitch. take control of that shit


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

i wish... shes just a crazy PR... biggest mistake i ever made in my life was agreeing to meet her


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 18, 2010)

Just be a good father man!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

she aint pr son. trust me on that. 1/4 if that.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i need fucking test now!


 
I have dibbs on a vial of Canola......."don't fuck me, Jack"







YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> fuck that.. i'd rather shoot her in the head with a big gun


 
look if its urs, just cut her some child support here and there....take lil man to the park, etc. wtf. deal with it. u dont HAVE to live with her dicknose. just send money. or claim her as unfit and take Jr. away until she goes nuts and slices her thick, manly wrists.


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

nah fuck u canola slinging bastages. fuckin better luck getting a body pic of Nightowl than a vial of T round these fuckin parts.

Eff u guys : (


----------



## mooch2321 (Dec 18, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> .they listen to you at Anabolic Minds champ . . you are their Gay Porn


 

i havent logged on their in forever....last time i was there i had some little 180lb bitch telling me i didnt have a clue.  that place cracks me up


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

i personally dont remember shit from AM. everytime i logged in i was banned, so.


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

You should get banned from here for being Too Desirable


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

fuck you. make ur fuckin dht already. she aint in yo life hawking...so start whippin work pussy. 

p.s they sell Mr. Nice Guy herbal smoke blend at the Haji store now for only $11. i was like no fucking way.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> SKANK SPICK FACE STILL WONT HOOK U UP WITH HER CHICAS CAUSE SHE THINKS YOURE A BAD BAD MAN. Wooops cap lock. but i told her "bitch u want him, thats why you dont like him"
> 
> Then i reminded her how the spaniards raped the indigenous peoples of her land. i also ranted on about her black genetics as well, being that her great grandma was picking cotton and sugar cane. She didnt take it well. I have a very strong urge to strangle her these days.


 tell her i'm not sorry for the cotton thing and the rapage


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> decent rear trappage and deltification.
> 
> desirability seems high. possible tannage, not easy to distinguish because of the black/white conversionsasis.
> 
> Now hook me up with a gear selling rabbi you secretive dicks. i need fucking test now!


 sorry all i got is blend from the final days of Genxx


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

I hear that EuroKing-Gear is the new place to buy from yo


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I hear that EuroKing-Gear is the new place to buy from yo


 
ill try it a try fuck it. irish repped, seems g2g if prices arent equiv to assrape.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> its a scam. i had an egyptian girl do this to me in my early 20's. she swore up and down. it was all a lie. and it ONLY happens when you try to break-up with them.
> 
> YOU have to personally go to the doc with her. I would not take her word. And then....next step is her choice basically. as far as her beliefs, is she a dem or a conserv? religious etc?


 
Thats what I told him! I told him to go buy a pregnancy test and actually sit in the bathroom and watch her piss on it! It's all a lie! She's just trying to trap his ass!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ill try it a try fuck it. irish repped, seems g2g if prices arent equiv to assrape.


 
go to wp for assrapage


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

> Thats what I told him! I told him to go buy a pregnancy test and actually sit in the bathroom and watch her piss on it! It's all a lie! She's just trying to trap his ass!


oh ur whats his faces ex? did you reconcile and accept his gear abuse and zooporn addictions?


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> go to wp for assrapage


 
word. but its fda approved for anal cancer of the rectum in thailand.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> oh ur whats his faces ex? did you reconcile and accept his gear abuse and zooporn addictions?


 
lol...no we're done! I don't care nothing about him doing gears...that wasn't the reason we broke-up to begin with!


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

he said one time he beat you unmercifully with a weighted dip belt becuase you refused to satisfy him orally. is that true?


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> he said one time he beat you unmercifully with a weighted dip belt becuase you refused to satisfy him orally. is that true?


 
lol...whatever...


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

youre a sick, sick girl for tolerating such sexual atrocities.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> youre a sick, sick girl for tolerating such sexual atrocities.


 
You are too funny! Anywho...you really need to tell Saney that his ex is just fucking with him! She's trying to control him...and he's letting her by believing her nonsense lies!


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> youre a sick, sick girl for tolerating such sexual atrocities.



Leave my new Girlfriend alone!!!

I love her!

and the prices are good actually..

15$ Shipping.. they accept AlertPay, and they push Sciroxx products which are told to be decent..

i'll get some Gears from them


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

sounds alright in my book. 

and whats his faces ex....wanna be the meat in a Fantastico/Saney sammich?


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> sounds alright in my book.
> 
> and whats his faces ex....wanna be the meat in a Fantastico/Saney sammich?



No Sammich for you!!

Shes all mine.. I love her!!!


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> sounds alright in my book.
> 
> and whats his faces ex....wanna be the meat in a Fantastico/Saney sammich?


 

Lol...no thanks! Thanks for the offer though


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> No Sammich for you!!
> 
> Shes all mine.. I love her!!!


 
Oh yea? Since when?


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

Since last night!! 

We're still on for getting married right?


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Since last night!!
> 
> We're still on for getting married right?


 

 of course I'm just waiting for you to get here


----------



## Tesla (Dec 18, 2010)

WTF!!


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tesla said:


> WTF!!


 
confused much?


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

Tesla said:


> WTF!!



don't hate because Ronnie's ex and I are getting hitched.. shes a hottie... mhm


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> don't hate because Ronnie's ex and I are getting hitched.. shes a hottie... mhm


 

You're AMAZING!


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> You're AMAZING!



I love you to


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I love you to


 
 I know you do!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 18, 2010)

The CT has reach all time levels of alternative lifestyle choices.  And that's putting it mildly.


----------



## country1911 (Dec 18, 2010)

goddamn blitzkrieg of homos up in here


----------



## maniclion (Dec 18, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Thats what I told him! I told him to go buy a pregnancy test and actually sit in the bathroom and watch her piss on it! It's all a lie! She's just trying to trap his ass!



Have her piss on your face and hold the test up during and bam two birds one kidney stone....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Oh no i wasted 2ml's of the Cheapest C in the world.. omg i should fucking kill myself.
> 
> at least you don't have a psycho fucking fat worthless Puerto Rican trying to ruin your life



Well, it made for some descent LHJO this afternoon.  Dude, ignore that ho.  You didn't knock her up.  Time to move on knig.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 18, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> The CT has reach all time levels of alternative lifestyle choices. And that's putting it mildly.


 what a bunch of poop stabbers


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 18, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, it made for some descent LHJO this afternoon.  Dude, ignore that ho.  You didn't knock her up.  Time to move on knig.



Speaking of, kinda feels like that side effect of the test has kicked in.  yesterday and today I've been feeling like I popped some c.  Boners out of nowhere, sticking around for a while, etc.  Since u is a really long ester the anabolic bewnefits don't kick in for a while but I have to wonder if the libido benefits might have already kicked in.  Do those usually come first?


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 18, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Have her piss on your face and hold the test up during and bam two birds one kidney stone....


 
That's kinda gross, but hey...whatever works for ya!


----------



## mooch2321 (Dec 19, 2010)

buncha fags in here, the state of the ct lately makes me wanna puke......hope this helps you uphill gardeners come back to pussy!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 19, 2010)

Bitch needs more ass.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> You should get banned from here for being Too Desirable


 
Thats where Ive been fags. Banned. Banned for being BIGGED, JERKADE, & DESIRABILIDAD.

Also, some of the Jews round here are hating on my foreskin yo


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Speaking of, kinda feels like that side effect of the test has kicked in. yesterday and today I've been feeling like I popped some c. Boners out of nowhere, sticking around for a while, etc. Since u is a really long ester the anabolic bewnefits don't kick in for a while but I have to wonder if the libido benefits might have already kicked in. Do those usually come first?


 

From a lifetime of placebo abuse, you should know by now that pinning rediculously long test esters has an immediate and intense anabolic effect, manifested in rockhard boners in no way related to gay porn


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Speaking of, kinda feels like that side effect of the test has kicked in. yesterday and today I've been feeling like I popped some c. Boners out of nowhere, sticking around for a while, etc. Since u is a really long ester the anabolic bewnefits don't kick in for a while but I have to wonder if the libido benefits might have already kicked in. Do those usually come first?


 Blood androgen levels spike rapidly on long esters. You are on cycle.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Uncle Z's Tren = Garbage... No night sweats!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2010)

I have never had night sweats from tren. After I shower I would get a lot of sweating though.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

oh.. so it may not be bunk??

i don't feel like He-Man.. should i bump the dose up from 300mg?


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

4 hrs of nightmares. I get up...then my coffee maker breaks. i opened the bottom and fixed the valve and reclamped the tube. finally, after like 40 mins.... a cup of fucking coffee. 

night sweats? i woke up looking like someone sprayed me with baby oil from a fire hose or some shit. seems that the combo of 6 diff compounds is making my body go ape shit.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> don't hate because Ronnie's ex and I are getting hitched.. shes a hottie... mhm


 

lmfao its funny because they prob talk on the phone and cam. 

so ive been replaced?  Fine. 

Ex to the next....






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


 
pics of me drenched? should i wring my shirt out in slow motion making an O face? 

just give me the word. anything u want, want a dozen roses too?


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

this coffee.....shes not potent 

wish i had some dexedrine.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea.. we talk on the phone.. talk about our problems.. i mean, you won't even unblock me from GChat.. so i need a new lover in my life.. and when's the last time you sent me Junk pics?? 

I still love you and all, but i think it's time to move on


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> pics of me drenched? should i wring my shirt out in slow motion making an O face?
> 
> just give me the word. anything u want, want a dozen roses too?



Mast for O Face and Wringing out of Shirt with Cum stained fitted Yankee Hat.. and i'll throw in some more Halo tabs


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Mast for O Face and Wringing out of Shirt with Cum stained fitted Yankee Hat.. and i'll throw in some more Halo tabs


 
I dont think I could ever replace the love yall share for one another...lol


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

ronnie should snuff you. if he had a pair he'd of put a dent in your skull. but he moved on and is banging new girls now i guess. i commend him. 

But youre dead wrong for coming here with this fictional relationship trying to make Ron jealous.

you want to see if he still loves you i guess....but he obviously doesnt. Sad times in ridgemont high


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ronnie should snuff you. if he had a pair he'd of put a dent in your skull. but he moved on and is banging new girls now i guess. i commend him.
> 
> But youre dead wrong for coming here with this fictional relationship trying to make Ron jealous.
> 
> you want to see if he still loves you i guess....but he obviously doesnt. Sad times in ridgemont high


 
Wow...sorry you feel that way! Definitely not the case either way! I hope he has moved on and found someone else. I wish him the best! I'm not here trying to make him jealous at all! I could careless what he thinks! Didn't realize anything I was doing was such a big deal....also didn't realize I wasn't allowed to joke around with Saney! It's all fun and games!


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

youre not here to make Ron jealous? youre lying lol.

anyways, are you good lookin?


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> youre not here to make Ron jealous? youre lying lol.
> 
> anyways, are you good lookin?


 
I'm really not lying! I don't want any shit started with anyone! I was just kidding around with yall and than you get a total fucking attitude with me for no reason! But it's cool...I'll leave yall alone


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> youre not here to make Ron jealous? youre lying lol.
> 
> anyways, are you good lookin?



Hell yea.. shes a hottie!! 

I'm going to be the Step father to Ronnie's kid soon and when mommy leaves, i'll beat him like my very own Red headed step child


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

she never answered....are you good looking? im personally not. I look like an Iranian/Lebanese hybrid. Long nose, long face like a horse.


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Hell yea.. shes a hottie!!
> 
> I'm going to be the Step father to Ronnie's kid soon and when mommy leaves, i'll beat him like my very own Red headed step child


 

ill give him ur addy so he can gun you down on your way to the placebo factory.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ill give him ur addy so he can gun you down on your way to the placebo factory.



He ain't big enough..


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

he's gonna greet you at your door with a Thunder Five. he showed me the .410 rounds that go in it. its titanium and crazy light. you might survive if he only uses .410's....but he said hes gonna use 45 longs, hollowed himself in his basement using a powerdrill. just put me in your gear will. i want the mast....and the NoXplode!


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

taking my metha drol with some grapefruit juice. this stuff is decent.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

My lil brother already claimed my NoXplode supply.. shit is pretty anabolic.. more than this Uncle Z Tren anyway

So yea, i've been abusing this Meth and its ok... i need to rep 275 before the end of my cycle or i'll give up Gears all together.. then you'll get my whole supply.. but no Xplode.. sorry nigger


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

YouTube - Adam Sandler - The Goat (Skit)

Listen to this or GTFO


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

your brother has dibs? Fuck him! he doesnt even lift.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea pretty much... he can only bench 215lbs... that weak nigger


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

lmfao @ adam. "i got no dukes mang"


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

lol That Goat skit is fucking funny as shit..

Reminds me of the days when I was just a fag in my family's pizza shop in the back spinning square pies..

Whopper fuck!


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

haha. up adex you whiney fuck! and you dont "spin" a sicilian pie.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

i'm on 2mg of Adex ED... Sten's bunk shit.

YouTube - Adam Sandler - The Hypnotist (Skit)


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

Dear Ron's Ex.....you should be mine. Fuck saney. he cant satisfy you. <3






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> i'm on 2mg of Adex ED... Sten's bunk shit.
> 
> YouTube - Adam Sandler - The Hypnotist (Skit)


 
2 mg of sten = 0.12 mgs of actual adex.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> 2 mg of sten = 0.12 mgs of actual adex.



Sure seems like it.. I think i'll have to switch to their Letro.. maybe thats properly dosed or at least better than Adex


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

try the ATD that prince is pimping out.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

I would but he won't return my messages... he's a complete fag/Not Big


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

watch it mister!


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Dear Ron's Ex.....you should be mine. Fuck saney. he cant satisfy you. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

lol...you just told me Ronnie should have dented my skull!


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

He was kidding.. Me and Jayson Frutola aka Mr. Fant, would really enjoy making you the meat'n cheese in our gay sammich.. 

Do consider it


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

lol. be mine <3

im gonna eat and sfw. fuckin 4 hrs of sleep. prob gonna overhear conversations about which brand of creatine is the purest and contain the least impurities. these conversations usually take place btwn 2-3 not bigs who constantly unvelcro and then revelcro their gloves...making that annoying "reeeeeeeeeesh" noise over and over. seriously.....fucking hate everyone so much


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> He was kidding.. Me and Jayson Frutola aka Mr. Fant, would really enjoy making you the meat'n cheese in our gay sammich..
> 
> Do consider it


 

No thanks guys!


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> He was kidding.. Me and Jayson Frutola aka Mr. Fant, would really enjoy making you the meat'n cheese in our gay sammich..
> 
> Do consider it


 
lmao why the fuck is my "Pseudo" Jason frutola? i mean....seriously.


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> No thanks guys!


 

WE WERENT ASKING! Now stfu and bend over so i can see that jiggly ass. 

i like tiger stretch marks and bullet scars. and cellulite.

Ill take the rear...alternating btwn holes and giving you a wicked case of vaginosis. Saney can stuff your mouth with his smallish, polish/french hybrid weenie. You'll enjoy. i assure


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> WE WERENT ASKING! Now stfu and bend over so i can see that jiggly ass.
> 
> i like tiger stretch marks and bullet scars. and cellulite.
> 
> Ill take the rear...alternating btwn holes and giving you a wicked case of vaginosis. Saney can stuff your mouth with his smallish, polish/french hybrid weenie. You'll enjoy. i assure


 

Thats all just too sweet Mr. Fantastico!


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

i need to fuck. gym is on hiatus for now


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

I think we might have a 3sum lined up... yea pretty much


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i need to fuck. gym is on hiatus for now



I just finished smacking off while thinking about my favorite Pretzel


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

you ever blow a load as youre laying in your bed LHJO and then watch the ropes arc upward...then you try to dodge the load as gravity takes effect of your slimey seed but it ends up splattering your new wifebeater? ANSWER ME MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I just finished smacking off while thinking about my favorite Pretzel


 

.LAWL

A wise man once told me...When you need to fantasize about barn porn and 3 guys one screwdriver while AP, it might be time to move on. He was very wise. I think his name was Sam McQueen or somethin


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I think we might have a 3sum lined up... yea pretty much


 
No sir...not with me! Must have it lined up with someone else....which I'm sure isn't very hard to do!


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Usually, i like to curl into a ball, laying on my neck so my cock is pre-aimed for a self facial scene, and then with my left hand i stick usually between 1 or 2 fingers in my ass while i RHJO and then.... SPLAT


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

pics or it never happened.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Usually, i like to curl into a ball, laying on my neck so my cock is pre-aimed for a self facial scene, and then with my left hand i stick usually between 1 or 2 fingers in my ass while i RHJO and then.... SPLAT


 
Omg...you're a dirty boy! No wonder you stayed with whats her face....she enjoyed the sick shit you're into!


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> No sir...not with me! Must have it lined up with someone else....which I'm sure isn't very hard to do!


 
you do what youre told! now spread cheeks and show puckered starfish NOW!


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Omg...you're a dirty boy! No wonder you stayed with whats her face....she enjoyed the sick shit you're into!


 

she reads these posts too. shes another whacko. 

why are all women fucking stalkers?


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

LMFAO @ FANT

Yea.. sometimes i like a good Enima.. nothing quite like a self Colon cleansing


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> you do what youre told! now spread cheeks and show puckered starfish NOW!


 

See that's where we have a problem...I don't do what I'm told!


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

> like to curl into a ball, laying on my neck


As your gear advisor and close personal friend, i would advise that you dont do this. I just read a report in JAMA that 58% of all 1st and 2nd vertebrae injuries are a result of auto-fellatio. i mean it was in JAMA, so i believe it. Pin moor gears to strengthen your neck muscles. This should help.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> she reads these posts too. shes another whacko.
> 
> why are all women fucking stalkers?


 
lol...we aren't stalkers...I didn't stalk the shit Ronnie did on here...when we broke-up and he started stalking my shit and stalking everyone I talked to on facebook than yea...I got on here...and found out some pretty funny shit.
While me and Ron was together...he would get on here and start busting out laughing...and would let me read what was going on...pretty funny stuff I must say! 
I'm not a stalker though!


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> she reads these posts too. shes another whacko.
> 
> why are all women fucking stalkers?


 
But I must say...she's(if you can even call "IT" that) a real fucking strange character! Not sure what he was thinking when he got with that!


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

you prob wear a trench coat with sunglasses and lurk around his apartment in the bushes. I would sooooo abuse your holes. youd love me and turn stage 5. Id tell you "let me call you right back"....then hang up, turning my ringer off.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL

Should i start pinning my Traps for added neck support during Self Fellatio?


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

mr. Fantastico said:


> you prob wear a trench coat with sunglasses and lurk around his apartment in the bushes. I would sooooo abuse your holes. Youd love me and turn stage 5. I would turn my ringer off and you would go nuts, banging your meaty, manly fists onto your computer desk, cursing the day we ever crossed paths.



lmfnao


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> LOL
> 
> Should i start pinning my Traps for added neck support during Self Fellatio?


 

this sounds like the solution to the prob. But....its Too late for many a crippled perv, who now have to use canes and neck braces for life.

you wanna end up like Christopher Reeve? try explaining to your family why you cant walk again...because you sucked your own dick. All the EMT's and ER nurses would be laughing at you as you sobbed silently in your triage gurney.

id rather get caught sucking Ronnies ex's fissured anus than sucking my own fantastic cock.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> you prob wear a trench coat with sunglasses and lurk around his apartment in the bushes. I would sooooo abuse your holes. youd love me and turn stage 5. Id tell you "let me call you right back"....then hang up, turning my ringer off.


 

lol...yea probably not! I could careless what/who he's doing! If we didn't have a kid together I would just be like fuck you...but bc we have a child that constantly asks for his daddy...I can't do that! Although he hasn't seen his son in a month...even though I've called him every weekend to see if he wanted him. He's not worth stalking....sorry! 

As for you mister...no stage 5 here. No need to stalk anyone!


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Now my Traps are stronger than yesterday! My loneliness ain't killing me with Self Fellatio! 

YouTube - Britney Spears - Stronger


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> oh.. so it may not be bunk??
> 
> i don't feel like He-Man.. should i bump the dose up from 300mg?


 How long have you been on it? What ester?


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

canola ester


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

im telling you guys....josh is a scammer. he bought vials, a crimper, seals, stoppers and sterile oil. he then printed out labels from his computer. looks legit. 

But show me whos used his gear and actually grew? no one. 


im just kidding. he would never do that to you guys. he's totally legit and you can totally trust him.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> How long have you been on it? What ester?



Tren E, pinning 150mgs Every 3rd Day...


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

takes like 2 wks broham. 10 days for me....its like clockwork and i feel it. like crack to my CNS.


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

sfw i guess. fuck it.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

well i'm between week 3 and 4 now... no sweats


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Tren E, pinning 150mgs Every 3rd Day...


 Lets try this again... How---long---have---you---been---on---it???

LOL, English is not your first language is it?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> well i'm between week 3 and 4 now... no sweats


 Slowly increase the dose.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 19, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Lets try this again... How---long---have---you---been---on---it???
> 
> LOL, English is not your first language is it?


 He only FDa arroved gear


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

about to... i'm hoping this jew fag comes through with the Tren so i can up the dose and have enough for 12 weeks at least


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> im telling you guys....josh is a scammer. he bought vials, a crimper, seals, stoppers and sterile oil. he then printed out labels from his computer. looks legit.
> 
> But show me whos used his gear and actually grew? no one.
> 
> ...


 
My 19lbs is growth enough, as is my good word


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Don't listen to the Captn! He's in on the Scam!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Don't listen to the Captn! He's in on the Scam!


 
Your order has just been donated to charity . . . any other comments?


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

lawl 

"Tren, wtf did you do to my face?" 






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> im telling you guys....josh is a scammer. he bought vials, a crimper, seals, stoppers and sterile oil. he then printed out labels from his computer. looks legit.
> 
> But show me whos used his gear and actually grew? no one.
> 
> ...


 
Please tell me Saney didn't get his Test E from Josh

I'm just Kroozin' on low dose, but this is a bit scary........


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 19, 2010)

Someone oughtta just buy fucking billboard and buy some infomercial time.  Common sense is a dead attribute, it seems.  Maybe a Super Bowl ad for maximum exposure?  Why the hell not?  Discretion is wholly overrated anyway.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 19, 2010)

If it's not bath house chatter in here it's ridiculously loose talk about things things smart people don't discuss.  Whoever this Josh guy is, I would think he'd be giving up on folks that don't have the sense to know when to not run their cum catchers.  That's just me though.  He's prob moar tolerant of retardation and total lack of understanding of the need to stfu about some things.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL @ Joshy


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

i was just harrassing, Gosh! dont be so "testy".

do you enjoy my pun, Joshua?


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

Lakey the kid is pretty Diesel for an old, ungeared dem!

He's an oldschool QB rapper affiliated with Nas btw.







YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Fuck those Dems... Too much slavery made them big


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 19, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> lol...we aren't stalkers...I didn't stalk the shit Ronnie did on here...when we broke-up and he started stalking my shit and stalking everyone I talked to on facebook than yea...I got on here...and found out some pretty funny shit.
> While me and Ron was together...he would get on here and start busting out laughing...and would let me read what was going on...pretty funny stuff I must say!
> I'm not a stalker though!


 
you dumb cunt lol go away I hate you and love her she loves my tan jacked,desireable body....I even let her pin me


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 19, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Wow...sorry you feel that way! Definitely not the case either way! I hope he has moved on and found someone else. I wish him the best! I'm not here trying to make him jealous at all! I could careless what he thinks! Didn't realize anything I was doing was such a big deal....also didn't realize I wasn't allowed to joke around with Saney! It's all fun and games!


 
your a looser rachel leave.....please


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 19, 2010)

Jokes are one thing but people should really be smarter than this.  I'm seriously surprised at the utter lack of good judgment.  I think I overestimate peoples' vocabulary by assuming they are familiar with the words discretion, discrete and.a basic understanding that what you say on the internets is very likely to be read by other than just your buddies.  Apparently, no one learned a lesson from Gen.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 19, 2010)

anyway loveing life I live it to the fullest everyday....In the club last night she takes my shirt off and getting groped by some 5 star bitch's. Love gear!!!! changed my life forever....A cunt like rachel lucky if I would let her put my dick in her mouth.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 19, 2010)

errrrr please where a condom boyz or this is what you might have to deal with....some fat stalking bitch that has no life....I would get my new girl to stomp her ass but rachel like 185 she like 115 rachel might sit on her.....


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> you prob wear a trench coat with sunglasses and lurk around his apartment in the bushes. I would sooooo abuse your holes. youd love me and turn stage 5. Id tell you "let me call you right back"....then hang up, turning my ringer off.


 
sad part she does  I hope she watchs me beat it down everynight  chopping up the duces


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Listen Ronald, if you talk about my future wife one more time i'm gonna have to hurt you.. Just imagine my Sand filled weights smashed up against your knoggin... yea, watch out Skin Head bitch!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 19, 2010)

U CT people seriously scare me sometimes

I miss GenX


At least my nuts are back to normal from the hcg


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 19, 2010)

Just when I take folks off ignore the same drama starts right back up.  Give me a moment to readjust those settings...  Meanwhile, lost my playoff game thanks to D. McFadden.  without his late score I'd have won by a point.  Stupid dem.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 19, 2010)

Re-ignore...check.  Dramameter detects a sharp decline in its new reading.  No baby mama drama in the CT.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Meanwhile, lost my playoff game thanks to D. McFadden. without his late score I'd have won by a point. Stupid dem.


 

I basically played 9 against 7..........Floyd was Inactive, Dez Bryant on IR, Lee Evans on IR, Crayton out, T.O. left with a goose egg in the 1st quarter with a knee injury....can't win a playoff game with NO receivers...

I'm still only losing by 10, but have no one left and he has Brady...

Was a fun year, though!


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 19, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> you dumb cunt lol go away I hate you and love her she loves my tan jacked,desireable body....I even let her pin me


 
You got a kid with this girl and you are saying this over the internet? I dont give a fuck what anybody says, jesus christ this is fucked up. Your gonna brag about letting another girl pin you when you have a fucking kid with said girl? WTF..?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 19, 2010)

Go Pack go!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 19, 2010)

LLove these Hyundai commercials w/ this crazy fucker jumping around in the background as the girl sings.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 19, 2010)

Josh is selling roids now?


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 19, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> You got a kid with this girl and you are saying this over the internet? I dont give a fuck what anybody says, jesus christ this is fucked up. Your gonna brag about letting another girl pin you when you have a fucking kid with said girl? WTF..?


 
He's not the smartest! He tries to play it off and say he doesnt know me, but than turns around and says I'm his baby momma! Lol! I don't care though...I'm not here to worry about him now.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Shes Theoneandonly girl i'll ever want in my entire life!!!

I love her with all my heart and Josh's paypal account


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 19, 2010)

Sup niggers!  Was sposed to go a'gilfin last nite, but didn't work out.  She said her daughter wasn't spending the nite out after all, but I think she just had 2nd thoughts, cause of the circumstances.  Can't really blame the broad, since the wife is cummin back day after 2morrow for good and there ain't no future in it.  I think she just got addicted to the cock for a while there and needed a few moar sessions.  I woulda loved to have had one moar last nite tho, but she's been getting all emotional over shit lately.  I would love to have one moar session b4 the wife cums back.  There's just sum10 so sweet about sleepin' wid the wife when you've been with someone else the nite b4.


----------



## dayday87 (Dec 19, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup niggers! Was sposed to go a'gilfin last nite, but didn't work out. She said her daughter wasn't spending the nite out after all, but I think she just had 2nd thoughts, cause of the circumstances. Can't really blame the broad, since the wife is cummin back day after 2morrow for good and there ain't no future in it. I think she just got addicted to the cock for a while there and needed a few moar sessions. I woulda loved to have had one moar last nite tho, but she's been getting all emotional over shit lately. I would love to have one moar session b4 the wife cums back. There's just sum10 so sweet about sleepin' wid the wife when you've been with someone else the nite b4.


 
Why are you married to the jap? Do you have kids that you havent posted about? And if you cant read in between the lines you obviously arent fucking happy about being married at all. And the reason you are still married is either A or B. A. you have kids and they are mixed and gonna be muts their whole life anyways or B. The jap makes more money than you do and buys your gears without knowing it.. 

 Now wich one is it motherfucker?


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Shes Theoneandonly girl i'll ever want in my entire life!!!
> 
> I love her with all my heart and Josh's paypal account


 
 That's just too sweet babe


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

<3


----------



## Tesla (Dec 19, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Why are you married to the jap? Do you have kids that you havent posted about? And if you cant read in between the lines you obviously arent fucking happy about being married at all. And the reason you are still married is either A or B. A. you have kids and they are mixed and gonna be muts their whole life anyways or B. The jap makes more money than you do and buys your gears without knowing it..
> 
> Now wich one is it motherfucker?


 
ANSWER HIM GOD DAMMITT!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 19, 2010)

Roids has been posting about his kids for several years, even back on BN.  Short term memory loss is a bitch.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 19, 2010)

Pack BLEW it on that last series.  no excuse for that shit.  They should've had Flynn ready w/ a play for that situation.  Unbelievable.  Merry Christmas Pats.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 19, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Why are you married to the jap? Do you have kids that you havent posted about? And if you cant read in between the lines you obviously arent fucking happy about being married at all. And the reason you are still married is either A or B. A. you have kids and they are mixed and gonna be muts their whole life anyways or B. The jap makes more money than you do and buys your gears without knowing it..
> 
> Now wich one is it motherfucker?



Long story knig.  I'm not married to a jap, but I guess all them slant-eyes are the same to a high school drop out like yourself.  The kids are mixed, but that's not the reason I'm staying married.  I'm staying married cause I'm gonna try and make it work for the time being.  It's too damn expensive and exhausting to get a divorce once kids are involved.  When your ex is 17 years old she and can take the one kid back to her mama's trailer, it's a whole lot easier.  You're daughters somewhat mixed too.  She's at least 50% trailer trash.

Yes, the wife had paid for some of the gears lately.  It helps when your significant other isn't a high school drop out working at a gas station.  And, to think, that is the only girl you've ever been able to talk into hittin the sack with you and last time you tried to get a date, you ended up looking at 10 years!  Are you sure you don't want to commit suicide?  

If I were you, I would be giving it some serious thought.  It's not always the wrong thing to do.  There's a lot of good info on the net if you need some advice on painless techniques.  Seriously.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 19, 2010)

I want a "Group Hug" in the CT.........NOW FUCKERS!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 19, 2010)

Group hugs are ill advised w/ this bunch.  Might end up w/ a TSA style "enhanced screening" by the time it's over.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 19, 2010)

On the local news just now they reported a man getting hit by a train.  According to the conductor, dude was sleeping....seriously.  He couldn't stop the train in time by the time he saw him.  Who the hell takes a nap on train tracks???  LOL


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> If it's not bath house chatter in here it's ridiculously loose talk


 

True.
this place is a bit like a turkish bathhouse. bunch of fucking moors and jews everywhere cutting each others throats over snake oil/canola hybrid blends.


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> On the local news just now they reported a man getting hit by a train. According to the conductor, dude was sleeping....seriously. He couldn't stop the train in time by the time he saw him. Who the hell takes a nap on train tracks??? LOL


 
he was obviously intoxicated and/or suicidal.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> cutting eaches other throats over snake oil/canola hybrid blends.


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> True.
> this place is a bit like a turkish bathhouse. bunch of fucking moors and jews everywhere cutting each others throats over snake oil/canola hybrid blends.



I was referring to the "other" kind of bath houses frequented by American men.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 20, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2010)

. . . It's become quite apparent some of you queers have the AIDs virus, and none of you work out 

and none of you homos are getting your filthy hands on DRSE canola oil stocks . . unless you cut off your own foreskins and post the pics . . thats the only way.


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I was referring to the "other" kind of bath houses frequented by American men.


 

Never heard of em. How the hell you know so much about these things?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2010)

After a 14hr shift hardly a wink of fkg sleep, just sweated like a hooded rapist all night. . swear to god Im going to go postal today


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2010)

theoneandonly1 is ruining this forum for me I'm about to jump ship....I loved this place 2......I'm gonna knock her teeth down her throat soon enough


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^^ then have her gum the fuck out of me while she look's into my cold heart


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> theoneandonly1 is ruining this forum for me I'm about to jump ship....I loved this place 2......I'm gonna knock her teeth down her throat soon enough


 

yeah, fk having an Ex GF hanging around Ronnie ..  imagine if Saney's bucket-cunted ghetto whore turned up!  . . or JFC, heaven-forbid my meth-hagged Ex-wife


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> yeah, fk having an Ex GF hanging around Ronnie .. imagine if Saney's bucket-cunted ghetto whore turned up!  . . or JFC, heaven-forbid my meth-hagged Ex-wife


 
pissing me off so bad she fat never seen a gym why she hear.....nooo fucking life......... the only person that will sleep with her is saney and her brother


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 20, 2010)

And she gave me 0 pos rep points today after i called her a dumb cunt before


----------



## maniclion (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Never heard of em. How the hell you know so much about these things?



"Big Sur" By Jack Kerouac


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2010)

her family like something out of the hills have eyes......someone beat the shit out of them with the ugly stick......It's cool live and learn


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> And she gave me 0 pos rep points today after i called her a dumb cunt before


 
lol


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 20, 2010)

Exactly, someone shove a cock in her mouth and shut her up......


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2010)

let's ban her someone please tell prince were is heavy!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2010)

Tesla said:


> ANSWER HIM GOD DAMMITT!!!!


 
more money then me lol....her mom and student loans pay her way.....when she finally flunks out her fat ass is in trouble....I never married her thank god..


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2010)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video


 





YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> more money then me lol....her mom and student loans pay her way.....when she finally flunks out her fat ass is in trouble....I never married her thank god..


 

will you guys both just stfu and stop bickering your marital life on the fucking CT! this is a straight up atrocity ffs. Mods, Ban her please and then ban him and then figure while ur at it...ban me and every one involved in DRSE


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> will you guys both just stfu and stop bickering your marital life on the fucking CT! this is a straight up atrocity ffs. Mods, Ban her please and then ban him and then figure while ur at it...ban me and every one involved in DRSE


 
 bro fuck her......let her run her cum dumpster...I'm done


----------



## Tesla (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> YouTube Video


 








YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Dec 20, 2010)

Music triggers memory sensors in the brain like nothing else........this song reminds me of a girl I hooked up with at The Rosarita Beach Hotel in Mexico right after I graduated from San Diego State.......she was sooo fuckin' gorgeous......I would kill to find her today.........







YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2010)

hcg 4 amps 5000 iu enough to restart my balls?


----------



## Saney (Dec 20, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Long story knig.  I'm not married to a jap, but I guess all them slant-eyes are the same to a high school drop out like yourself.  The kids are mixed, but that's not the reason I'm staying married.  I'm staying married cause I'm gonna try and make it work for the time being.  It's too damn expensive and exhausting to get a divorce once kids are involved.  When your ex is 17 years old she and can take the one kid back to her mama's trailer, it's a whole lot easier.  You're daughters somewhat mixed too.  She's at least 50% trailer trash.
> 
> Yes, the wife had paid for some of the gears lately.  It helps when your significant other isn't a high school drop out working at a gas station.  And, to think, that is the only girl you've ever been able to talk into hittin the sack with you and last time you tried to get a date, you ended up looking at 10 years!  Are you sure you don't want to commit suicide?
> 
> If I were you, I would be giving it some serious thought.  It's not always the wrong thing to do.  There's a lot of good info on the net if you need some advice on painless techniques.  Seriously.




LMFAO Adam Strikes back!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 20, 2010)

and if Ronnie thinks he's gonna hurt my future wifey, i got news for his Not Big ass...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 20, 2010)

If you've ever researched the AIDS epidemic, bath houses and the anonymous unprotected sex that went on in them went a long way in spreading it among gay men in the early days.  They were basically fronts for what amounted to an anonymous gay orgy.  The South Park episode where Butters was missing featured them in the story too.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> and if Ronnie thinks he's gonna hurt my future wifey, i got news for his Not Big ass...


 
please take her........I already hurt her to many times to count.O yea by the way she a narc her whole family narcs. She old new's......Anyway x-mas came early for mecreatine all I cycle!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 20, 2010)

Why drama in here again?...JFC!!!!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Why drama in here again?...JFC!!!!!!!


 
hey bro I have no drama issues fuck her......she would leave if ppl just ignored her.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 20, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Why drama in here again?...JFC!!!!!!!




Two words: Ignore feature.  I put them both on it early on in the drama.  Took it off when it had seemed to be over, but now they're both back in after the latest flair up.  That shit stays in high school or Springer.


----------



## StealyaGirl (Dec 20, 2010)

I was gonna holler at her untill I seen her fb   ontopthegame you are a idiot for fucking that........nasty


----------



## Tesla (Dec 20, 2010)

StealyaGirl said:


> I was gonna holler at her untill I seen her fb  ontopthegame you are a idiot for fucking that........nasty


 
And it continues with a new poster....


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2010)

werd!!!! she is nasty...was decent b4  I knocked her up but she let her self go bad.I put the bitch on t-3 she gained more weight I think,lol.I never seen someone eat fastfood for every meal.I got sick of her shit bounced 4 ever..She fucking trapped me from the start I told her I hated fucking her,she was fat everyday but she din't get it


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2010)

Tesla said:


> And it continues with a new poster....


 
prob her  my god I quit fuck this


----------



## Saney (Dec 20, 2010)

i love her so much


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> i love her so much


 
you like that ass pic lol


----------



## maniclion (Dec 20, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> If you've ever researched the AIDS epidemic, bath houses and the anonymous unprotected sex that went on in them went a long way in spreading it among gay men in the early days.  They were basically fronts for what amounted to an anonymous gay orgy.  The South Park episode where Butters was missing featured them in the story too.


Kerouac talks about the "fairies" and sperm floating in the water.....




			
				Jack Kerouac said:
			
		

> The hot water pools are steaming, Fagan and Monsanto and the others are all sitting peacefully up to their necks, they???re all naked, but there???s a gang of fairies also there naked all standing around in various bath house postures that make me hesitate to take my clothes off just on general principles ??? In fact Cody doesnt even bother to do anything but lie down with his clothes on in the sun, on the balcony table, and just smoke ??? But I borrow McLear???s yellow bathingsuit and get in ??? ???What ya wearing a bathingsuit in a hot springs pool for boy? ??? says Fagan chuckling ??? With horror I realize there???s spermatazoa floating in the hot water??? I look and I see the other men (the fairies) all taking good long looks at Ron Blake who stands there facing the sea with his arse for all to behold, not to mention McLear and Dave Wain too ??? But it???s very typical of me and Cody that we wont undress in this situation (we were both raised Catholics? ) ??? Supposedly the big sex heroes of our generation, in fact ??? You might think ??? But the combination of the strange silent watching fairy-men, and the dead otter out there, and the spermatazoa in the pools makes me sick, not to mention that when somebody informs me this bath house is owned by the young writer Kevin Cudahy whom I knew very well in New York and I ask one of the younger strangers where???s Kevin Cudahy he doesnt even deign to reply ??? Thinking he hasnt heard me I ask again, no reply, no notice, I ask a third time, this time he gets up and stalks out angrily to the locker rooms ??? It all adds up to the confusion that???s beginning to pile up in my battered drinking brain anyway, the constant reminders of death not the least of which was the death of my peaceful love of Raton Canyon now suddenly becoming a horror.


----------



## Saney (Dec 20, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> you like that ass pic lol



I didn't get an ass pic.. But now I want one!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 20, 2010)

This is the saddest I've ever seen the CT...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 20, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> LMFAO Adam Strikes back!!



Well, I was about 7-8 natty's deep when I responded and had hadda fight with the ole lady earlier in the evening.  I actually kinda felt bad for being so rude.  As much fun as it can be to bash the knig (he does make for some good target practice), I don't really want the starfish stabber to kill himself.


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2010)

Marsala is some good shit. 17% alc, sweetish, almost brandy-like. mmmm


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 20, 2010)

But is it Alphonse approved?



Mr. Fantastico said:


> Marsala is some good shit. 17% alc, sweetish, almost brandy-like. mmmm


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone gonna watch the lunar eclipse?  Should be happening in about 30 mins.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2010)

Tesla said:


> This is the saddest I've ever seen the CT...


 
doesnt anyone just AP, PRIP, PFG, SFW, LHJO anymore?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 21, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> doesnt anyone just AP, PRIP, PFG, SFW, LHJO anymore?


 
Yup!!!  I do!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Yup!!! I do!


 
well thank the fkg stars for that Al . .   . .all this C and test, Im cracking wood all day at werk . . considered LHJO in the men's toilets, would have too if it wasnt for the George Michael connotations


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 21, 2010)

I LHJO'd at work befoar.  Some bitch had been texting me all kinds of things she wanted to do, etc. and it was impossible to continue my day and concentrate on work unless I emptied the clip.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I LHJO'd at work befoar. Some bitch had been texting me all kinds of things she wanted to do, etc. and it was impossible to continue my day and concentrate on work unless I emptied the clip.


 
Did you _urrrgh_ into a tissue, or let the ropey swimmers hit the concrete?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh, I hit the bathroom for the sake of cover.  No one suspects if you steal off for a few mins if it's under the guys of taking a dump.

Alphonse was talking the other day about needing to have a desirable shape to one's head to be able to pull of shaving it.  I guess Ronan Tynan didn't get that memo.  Dude is on Fox & Friends singing Christmas songs and his head looks terrible shaved.  I've heard him before but never saw his mug.  Oddly shaped dome plus ears that stick out.  Definitely not desirable by any stretch.  Not tan either, let alone jacked.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 21, 2010)

By the way, RIP John Leslie.  Alphonse may know of him but the rest of you are probably too young.   Was the first porn star to successfully transition to directing.  He was hilarious in this one total jerk character he played in a couple very early 80's porns. 

A friend's mom's bf had a bunch of old ones on vhs and we jacked a few of them.  one was called "Nothing To Hide" where he was a total bastard, fucking various chicks and talking shit to them, facialing w/o warning, getting them fired from work, in trouble w/ their hubbies, etc.  Classic shit.  Google the title and its better know prequel, "Talk Dirty To Me".

John Leslie, porn film actor and director, dies at 65| Afterword: Obituaries | Los Angeles Times

YouTube - JOHN LESLIE TALKS ABOUT THE BUSINESS - PART 1


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 21, 2010)

Welp, went out wid the gilf for the last time last nite.  It was a descent nite, but she was all tearing up and shit.  We wanted to go to her crib for a bit, but her daughter was home, so we couldn't have any AP.  But, the wife's cummin back tonight, so at least there's AP on the horizon.  It's been about 2 weeks, so I'm pretty backed up.  I don't think the LHJO to shemale pr0n ever quite gets it all out.  just sayin.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2010)

damn 2nd night no sleep, Im gonna pin some of that delta sleep peptides . . and LHJO . . god bless tren


----------



## SFW (Dec 21, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> damn 2nd night no sleep, Im gonna pin some of that delta sleep peptides . . and LHJO . . god bless tren


 

God bless indeed. Theres soemthing magical about sleepin 4 hrs a night...and waking up glued to your mattress.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 21, 2010)

I LJHO here at my desk in the office. I'm in the corner so no one can really see unless they come over. Fuck it. Another time I was here all along and I unloaded a load on this hot girl's chair.


----------



## SFW (Dec 21, 2010)

> Another time I was here all along and I unloaded a load on this hot girl's chair.


 
lol  awesome. 

ahh, the perverse CT, how i missed ye. 

With all this Ex-wife stalker bullshit going down, i thought it was curtains for the CT.


----------



## SFW (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 21, 2010)

^^^Thats funny


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lol  awesome.
> 
> ahh, the perverse CT, how i missed ye.
> 
> With all this Ex-wife stalker bullshit going down, i thought it was curtains for the CT.


 
I had to use this other chick's Jergens that was on her desk.

And I used the tissues that were on load girl's desk to clean up.


----------



## SFW (Dec 21, 2010)

Thats one step away from blowing your load into your sisters soiled panties that one time when you were 14, home alone and very horny.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Thats one step away from blowing your load into your sisters soiled panties that one time when you were 14, home alone and very horny.


 
I told you about that story?


----------



## SFW (Dec 21, 2010)

Plus i use to barge in on her while she in the bathroom so i could see her bush through the frosted glass of the shower door. What a sicko perv i was.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 21, 2010)

bush

What about her friends? Hot ones?


----------



## SFW (Dec 21, 2010)

of course. but i was too busy rummaging for panties to notice.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 21, 2010)

I was dating a Native Am. gal who worked as a paralegal in one of the larger firms Downtown, they were in an office with huge blue windows with silver tint and she took me up there late one evening under the guise of making some "important copies" she'd forgotten to make for her boss....  So we get up there and it's dark and empty....just us and a million legal books...  She took me to her desk and grabbed the papers and put them in the copier then turned to me and started kissing me and biting my lip, then she pulled me by the hand into a huge fancy office and walked to the window while taking off her dress.  She was in her panties no bra looking out the window and I walked up and whispered..."WTF are you doing you'll be so fired if they catch us in here..."  I was young and a little weed paranoid....  She swore to me no one would be in, so I pressed her up against the window, dropped my shorts and stepped out of them and screwed her in front of all the people 20 floors below....then she pushed off the window, turned to the desk and laid back with her legs dangling off....we left a wet spot on her boss' desk calender.....and I unloaded into his little trash can, I still laugh when I here the sound of chhhh, chhhh, chhh of plastic bags.....We fucked once more in that office and then on a co-workers chair she despised.....  She loved sex and adrenaline, once we did it on the balcony of my hotel room, in a movie theater, a parking lot w/ BJ appiteaser  and under the blanket during a hotel party.....


----------



## Tesla (Dec 21, 2010)

That was like reading War And Peace...lol

Nice story, though, lion


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

4 week bulk gained 15 pound's  can't even see my ab's anymore  220 here I come


----------



## Tesla (Dec 21, 2010)

Good werk, knigg...looking good......work on the front delts


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Good werk, knigg...looking good......work on the front delts


 
thank's bro!!! Wateing  for next month to start my tren,test,d,bol, blast.Just cruiseing on 250 mg of cyp 4 now


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I had to use this other chick's Jergens that was on her desk.
> 
> And I used the tissues that were on load girl's desk to clean up.


 
thats as good as wiping the dick on the curtains


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> thats as good as wiping the dick on the curtains


 

or her boyfriends pillow case while he is at work


----------



## maniclion (Dec 21, 2010)

Tesla said:


> That was like reading War And Peace...lol
> 
> Nice story, though, lion


Got some new weed that makes me want to write story after story....like once I get started details just come flooding back then I can't stop.  Next thing I know....ahh fuck it not again....


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Got some new weed that makes me want to write story after story....like once I get started details just come flooding back then I can't stop. Next thing I know....ahh fuck it not again....


 
lol .....It got to be laced


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2010)

just PSF Placebos . . 400mg plant sterols, 200mg beta al . . off to SFW chest and armz . . Placebos!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> just PSF Placebos . . 400mg plant sterols, 200mg beta al . . off to SFW chest and armz . . Placebos!


 
and 2 cc's of canola


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't think we will have anymore ct drama..... theoneandonly1 is gone dexter style


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 21, 2010)

Darn, no more 0 pos rep points for me.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Darn, no more 0 pos rep points for me.


 

werd!!!! my new skank will never know about this place


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 21, 2010)

Theres a novel idea. Keep your shit in seperate bags. That way it can't come back to bite you.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 21, 2010)

And now back to our regularely scheduled programming. Tits, ass and drugs


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Theres a novel idea. Keep your shit in seperate bags. That way it can't come back to bite you.


 

live and learn


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

she talking to that nb conola pinning gyno haveing saney....funny I could so see them in kfc buffet going to town........Blubbed


----------



## maniclion (Dec 21, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> And now back to our regularely scheduled programming. Tits, ass and drugs


Oh boy. now we can talk frankly about all subject matter....like I wanted to suggest someone shoving a cock in her mouth to shut her up but I refrained....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 21, 2010)

We could e-tagteam her


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> We could e-tagteam her


 
count me out......   enjoy she fat and fat girls are insecure you can talk them into pretty much doing anything


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 21, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> she talking to that nb conola pinning gyno haveing saney....funny I could so see them in kfc buffet going to town........Blubbed


 
Are they really together?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

this new bitch I'm fucking so fiya so fine.....Rides my dick in beastmode I took some viag. and fucked her for 2 hours lastnight.Best cardio ever I was so jerked lwhen I was done


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Are they really together?


 

hahaha who knows who cares


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 21, 2010)

Saney do like the fat fucks, If it gets her off your dick its a good thing


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Saney do like the fat fucks, If it gets her off your dick its a good thing


 
saney did say some fucked shit to me if I ever seen him I would beat him unreconizable....sent me a message saying he gonna back door her then when she fall asllep molest my kid.....okokok


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 21, 2010)

Saney's all about shock value, thats how he got his ass banned for a couple of days. He fucks with the wrong people.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> saney did say some fucked shit to me if I ever seen him I would beat him unreconizable....sent me a message saying he gonna back door her then when she fall asllep molest my kid.....okokok


 
you don't say shit like that to no 1.....If he brave enough to ever see her feel really bad for him......ya boy is known for beating ppl faces in ask theoneandonly1 her self....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 21, 2010)

Well he would have it coming to him


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

got 5 dvd's tren ent. for  next 2 cycles 120  20mg d-bol  enough test to kill a whale (or theoneandonly1) life is good


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 21, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> By the way, RIP John Leslie. Alphonse may know of him but the rest of you are probably too young. Was the first porn star to successfully transition to directing. He was hilarious in this one total jerk character he played in a couple very early 80's porns.
> 
> A friend's mom's bf had a bunch of old ones on vhs and we jacked a few of them. one was called "Nothing To Hide" where he was a total bastard, fucking various chicks and talking shit to them, facialing w/o warning, getting them fired from work, in trouble w/ their hubbies, etc. Classic shit. Google the title and its better know prequel, "Talk Dirty To Me".
> 
> ...


 yea he used to slap and talk shit while they ate his knob


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 21, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> yea he used to slap and talk shit while they ate his knob


 
Seka was a piece of ass. I think now she's old enough for Roids to date.. 

Seka and John Leslie


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 21, 2010)

Love that hairy bush too!!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Love that hairy bush too!!


 
werd!!! lol


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 21, 2010)

Forgot to mention the tanlines too!!! Hot!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, Leslie was the man and most ppl only know about that blubbed jew Ron Jeremy.  I think I'm gonna order a copy of Nothing To Hide for old time's sake.  Anyone remember Hyapatia Lee, speaking of old school porn.  She was hot.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 21, 2010)

Guess who's going to see Tool Jan. 14th, see If I can find some shrooms before then....if not it's Other Level Brownie time....

And then Chelsea Handler on the 15th maybe, gonna buy tickets as a gift for my GF....







YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2010)

230lbs, jacked and tanned


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 21, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> 230lbs, jacked and tanned



Noticeable difference from the last pics you posted.  I suspect moar canola is the culprit.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> 230lbs, jacked and tanned


 
nice looking good please send me some conola oil


----------



## SFW (Dec 21, 2010)

jigger glass full of mylan 5050's (yellow caps)

Its gonna be a merry xmas afterall


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> jigger glass full of mylan 5050's (yellow caps)
> 
> Its gonna be a merry xmas afterall


 
fda aprroved


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm down with watching that dude eat the poosie in that vid, but hairy poosie?  Yuck.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm down with watching that dude eat the poosie in that vid, but hairy poosie? Yuck.


 
lol I like a nice clean landing strip....like your's


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 21, 2010)

I just took pics of myself fukkin the ol lady...


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 21, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> lol I like a nice clean landing strip....like your's


 
lol, you must have gotten ahold of an old pic cause I don't have any hair down there at all anymore.


Watch yoself, baby.  I'm not being a good girl tonite.




Not. At. All.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I just took pics of myself fukkin the ol lady...


 
yes sure. It was moar like a pic of you smearing feces over yourself and scaring small children down the street


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 21, 2010)

Werd!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 21, 2010)

Shit fetish is a little much even for me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Shit fetish is a little much even for me.


 
me neither . . we didnt invite buzzard here, he just showed up


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't really do shit...


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 21, 2010)

:hi:


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 21, 2010)

I have been a very bad girl today.  I tried to relieve some tension but it doesn't seem to be working. WTF?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 21, 2010)

I could help with that...


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 21, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I could help with that...


 



Three orgasms today say I am beyond help.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds like u need one BIG one...


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 21, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Sounds like u need one BIG one...


 
I started off with a really big one with the help of a friend, but the day got fucked up and tension is back.  






I really need to hit the gym.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2010)

supp seam-riders?

JFC tren and xmas shopping is a bad combination


----------



## Tesla (Dec 21, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Dec 22, 2010)

Tesla said:


>


 
+ 80

Eating my bowl of shell pasta. Then SFW @ 6.


----------



## SFW (Dec 22, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> supp seam-riders?
> 
> JFC tren and xmas shopping is a bad combination


 
Make sure you "accidentally" kick someone down the escalator


----------



## SFW (Dec 22, 2010)

If you were all trenned out in a hurry to do some last minute shopping....and you saw this shit, would you:


A) Help him

B) kick him as he got up

C) Laugh, help him up towards the top, then kick him down the entire flight

D) C, plus rob his briefcase


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Make sure you "accidentally" kick someone down the escalator


 
 . .  . . then nonchalantly ride it down and piss on the bloody pile of broken bones?


----------



## SFW (Dec 22, 2010)

word. fuck xmas. buncha assholes worshipping some shaggy headed jew.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 22, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> If you were all trenned out in a hurry to do some last minute shopping....and you saw this shit, would you:
> 
> 
> A) Help him
> ...


 
Help him do what? He's making it up the stairs isn't he?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 22, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> If you were all trenned out in a hurry to do some last minute shopping....and you saw this shit, would you:
> 
> 
> A) Help him
> ...


 
What kind of asshole took a vid of that and didn't help?



Fuckit I choose C.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 22, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> If you were all trenned out in a hurry to do some last minute shopping....and you saw this shit, would you:
> 
> 
> A) Help him
> ...


 


You people are fucked up

btw.....b,c and d


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 22, 2010)

I have to go shopping today and get some last minute gifts.  God grant me the strength not not beat the shit out of a stupid teenage sales clerk and the grace not to shove my high heel up the ass of the people in front of me that choose to walk slower than the wedding march shoulder to shoulder so I can't get by.





I fucking love Christmas


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 22, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> What kind of asshole took a vid of that and didn't help?
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckit I choose C.


 
It looks like a security camera.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL @ that vid.  Wish I coulda been there to see it in real life.  Why would anyone help when it was so much fun watching dude roll?

So I go out with the gilf the other nite.  I was hoping it'd be back to her crib, but her daughter was home, so no AP.  We go dinner, then to a pub and have a few pints.  We say our goodbyes and it was kinda emotional, cuz the wife was cumming back next day (last nite).  Anyhoo, next morning, she sends me a txt asking if I can break away and meet her at her pad around noon.  So, I'm knowing what she's wanting - AP.  So, I go over there and we had some AP for about an hour, then I had to scoot; still had some xmas shopping to do for the wife.  

So, the wife gets in late last nite, and I'm APing the wife.  That was the first time I was two for two in the same day.  I had to make sure I took a shower in the afternoon so the wife wouldn't taste the gilf's stuff on my junk.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 22, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> It looks like a security camera.


 
lol @ me being an observant bitch.  My bad.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 22, 2010)

That escalator vid is sooo wrong and kinda sad, but way funnier......


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 22, 2010)

got my dick sucked last night and she blew me 1st thing in the morning when I was still sleeping.Life is good!!!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 22, 2010)

When am I getting my ass kicked? I don't think I can wait until Christmas


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> When am I getting my ass kicked? I don't think I can wait until Christmas


 
which notBig is kicking your arse?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 22, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> got my dick sucked last night and she blew me 1st thing in the morning when I was still sleeping.Life is good!!!!


 
How is a blow job good when you're sleeping?  I would have slapped you in the face first to wake you up.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> When am I getting my ass kicked? I don't think I can wait until Christmas


 

By a big assed dominatrix?  I'm confused about you.  You are the chubby chaser right?  Into chicks?  Dudes?  Both?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 22, 2010)

Time to pinn sum Canola..


----------



## Saney (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm a chubby chaser, ontopofmycock wants to beat me up now.. And the only guy i never had sex with is Mr. Fant.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> LOL @ that vid. Wish I coulda been there to see it in real life. Why would anyone help when it was so much fun watching dude roll?
> 
> So I go out with the gilf the other nite. I was hoping it'd be back to her crib, but her daughter was home, so no AP. We go dinner, then to a pub and have a few pints. We say our goodbyes and it was kinda emotional, cuz the wife was cumming back next day (last nite). Anyhoo, next morning, she sends me a txt asking if I can break away and meet her at her pad around noon. So, I'm knowing what she's wanting - AP. So, I go over there and we had some AP for about an hour, then I had to scoot; still had some xmas shopping to do for the wife.
> 
> So, the wife gets in late last nite, and I'm APing the wife. That was the first time I was two for two in the same day. I had to make sure I took a shower in the afternoon so the wife wouldn't taste the gilf's stuff on my junk.


 


I figured the gilf would still want to AP here and there. She wasted no time.

Time to order moar Vit C and V?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 22, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> got my dick sucked last night and she blew me 1st thing in the morning when I was still sleeping.Life is good!!!!


I thought I was gonna get some this morning, I was on the second snooze button nap when I started dreaming my GF was kissing me before she got out of the car and went to work, but then she started getting really passionate and licking my face all over, when she stuck her tongue in my ear it felt small and then I thought she wiped her snot on my face cause when her tongue touched part of my ear, I felt a cold sensation on my upper ear..it shocked me awake and my dog was standing at the side of the bed licking my face...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I figured the gilf would still want to AP here and there. She wasted no time.
> 
> Time to order moar Vit C and V?


 
3pts getting the wife and Gilf in a 3sum!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> When am I getting my ass kicked? I don't think I can wait until Christmas


 
xxx-mas can come early Nb


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm a chubby chaser, ontopofmycock wants to beat me up now.. And the only guy i never had sex with is Mr. Fant.


 

I had no prob with you untill you said you were going to molest my kid......


----------



## Saney (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha.. bro.. i doubt even Micheal Jackson would touch your son.. it's a cross bread of a Not Big - Trailer Trash combo.. yea.. i'll pass


And when you get your weight up, i'll consider locking the doors


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Ha.. bro.. i doubt even Micheal Jackson would touch your son.. it's a cross bread of a Not Big - Trailer Trash combo.. yea.. i'll pass
> 
> 
> And when you get your weight up, i'll consider locking the doors


 
hahaha keep pushing you may get to the 300 club one day at 240 I made it at 190


----------



## Saney (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 22, 2010)

squash it saney I'm over it.......But you crossed the line


----------



## Tesla (Dec 22, 2010)

Haven't done a prip in 4 weeks.......


Probably why I feel like shit lately...


----------



## Saney (Dec 22, 2010)

Don't get all high and mighty NB.. 

I ain't worried about your ex, your kid, your anything.. Go Pin some Gears and get bigger


----------



## maniclion (Dec 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Haha


I was maxing 325 @ 205....natural except for some pre-ban andro I bought over the counter....never finished the bottle cause it made my nuts hurt like chronic blue balls.....


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Don't get all high and mighty NB..
> 
> I ain't worried about your ex, your kid, your anything.. Go Pin some Gears and get bigger


 

 lol I really think you 2 would look good together get her off my nuts I will pay you in gear


----------



## Saney (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL.. I'm trying to smash but she said she doesn't wanna talk anymore cause of the drama


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2010)

. . .  bunch of limp-wristed, gyno-infused, under-developed, only pretending to pin gear pansy-girls


----------



## maniclion (Dec 22, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . . .  bunch of limp-wristed, gyno-infused, under-developed, only pretending to pin gear pansy-girls


I was cleaning my study and tried putting a watch on that I bought 4 years ago and it wouldn't even clasp together anymore, it's like the bone grew, cause it doesn't seem like there's much muscle nor fat around there.....you guys notice anything like that?  I was about 190 back then and am 220 now....


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> LOL.. I'm trying to smash but she said she doesn't wanna talk anymore cause of the drama


 

get it she easy bro take pics and flood the ct


----------



## Saney (Dec 22, 2010)

I could never takes her pics and Flood anything! We are in love!!


----------



## independent (Dec 22, 2010)

Whats up gents?  Which one of our sponsers here sells legit HGH?  Someone I know is looking for some and needs a source.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 22, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats up gents? Which one of our sponsers here sells legit HGH? Someone I know is looking for some and needs a source.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2010)

damn, think this delta-sleep inducing peptide is the cure for tren insomnia - slept like the dead last night, little groggy this morning and dehydrated to the shithouse from no mid-night replentishment. 

Took 15ius, gonna drop it back to 10ius and see how it kicks


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 22, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> damn, think this delta-sleep inducing peptide is the cure for tren insomnia - slept like the dead last night, little groggy this morning and dehydrated to the shithouse from no mid-night replentishment.
> 
> Took 15ius, gonna drop it back to 10ius and see how it kicks


 


tren insomnia sucks.....Benzo's help but I still wake up in the middle of the night .......never can fall back to sleep.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 22, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats up gents? Which one of our sponsers here sells legit HGH? Someone I know is looking for some and needs a source.


 


unclez bro...let me know moe


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 22, 2010)

Scoared a shitload of free venison last night through a friend of the gf.  She had prob 60 lbs butchered and wrapped into steaks, chops, ground meat, etc.  The girl's kids are visiting her and refused to eat deer.  Dumbasses, but they ended up getting me hooked up with tons of lean protein.

BTW, joined the TCC (Tren Canola Club) last night.  Started at 220 and will bump to 300 next week to ease into it.  If I don't feel it by tomorrow, I'll know it's bunk though.  In that unfortunate case I'll bridge to peanut oil.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> tren insomnia sucks.....Benzo's help but I still wake up in the middle of the night .......never can fall back to sleep.


 
 I dont fk with prescription meds


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 22, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm a chubby chaser, ontopofmycock wants to beat me up now.. And the only guy i never had sex with is Mr. Fant.


 
I see......


----------



## Tesla (Dec 22, 2010)

I miss tree. 


Can't afford to fail a drug test, though!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

Never thought I'd see the day where Alphonse hadn't p-ripped in a month.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2010)

*AP opportunidad with 22yr Brazilian/Italian!*

. . the only problem is she wants to finger my prostate . . meh, it probably needs checking anyways 

 . .keep you dems updated!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

Fuck that.  Tell her you'll do it if she gives up the buttsecks first.  Then don't let her, after all.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Fuck that. Tell her you'll do it if she gives up the buttsecks first. Then don't let her, after all.


 
. . She's already said I can do that . . hmm . . big brazilian arse rappage 

 . . but you know when things sound too good to be true . . . I'm thinking it's one of those flirt and no-shows. I got nothing to loose, it's not like I got to spend money on this ho


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I dont fk with prescription meds



I don't blame ya.  If I can't get it offa the street without a rx, I won't fuck with it.

I didn't sleep worth a shit last nite either.  I kept waking up and was having some eff'd up dreams.  How do y'all SFW after a nite of insomnia?


----------



## independent (Dec 23, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> unclez bro...let me know moe



Yea I heard UncleZ is the best


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2010)

UnlceZ Tren = Underdosed at best


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I don't blame ya. If I can't get it offa the street without a rx, I won't fuck with it.
> 
> I didn't sleep worth a shit last nite either. I kept waking up and was having some eff'd up dreams. How do y'all SFW after a nite of insomnia?


 
fk . . . couple of things happened , , I ws pounding this chick mercilessly, then slipped it into her ass and man did she holler . . in a bad way ..  I started laughing and the bitch bit me . .I saw red and got the rage, she was screaming at me and shit, woke my kids up ..  OMFG . . I kicked her out and threw her phone after her . .I cant sleep tonight  . . IDK how Im gonna SFW tommorrow, got some test suspension, so maybe hit a few CCs of thaat will help

 still got a load to drop Glad Tren Could Help


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2010)

LMFAO... Bit you? LOL


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> LMFAO... Bit you? LOL


 
yeah, bit my arm. I have a bad reaction to biting, scratching or pinching  - It sets off the rage.  ..  as an auto response. Add in a healthy dose of trenbolone


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 23, 2010)

That's friggin awesome.  I hope the phone hit her in the dome on the way out.  You shoulda just covered her mouth and kept going till you busted in her arse.


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2010)

Lol @ throwing phones. been there. done that.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> yeah, bit my arm. I have a bad reaction to biting, scratching or pinching - It sets off the rage. .. as an auto response. Add in a healthy dose of trenbolone


 
My Ex used to bite me in the ass all the time and I hated it....Hurt like fuck and drew blood sometimes....Now I miss it and miss her.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 23, 2010)

Tesla said:


> My Ex used to bite me in the ass all the time and I hated it....Hurt like fuck and drew blood sometimes....Now I miss it and miss her.



Sometimes ya don't know what you got till its gone


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2010)

murder bitches


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Sometimes ya don't know what you got till its gone


 






YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL....hope her screen cracked.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2010)

Tesla said:


> My Ex used to bite me in the ass all the time and I hated it....Hurt like fuck and drew blood sometimes....Now I miss it and miss her.


I had one who would bite my lip, then my nipple, then the upper rim of my navel and then do this thing with her teeth and tongue on the sensitive spot right under the tip of the dick....she would flick it with her fingernail too, omg it felt awesome....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 23, 2010)

Tesla said:


> My Ex used to bite me in the ass all the time and I hated it....Hurt like fuck and drew blood sometimes....Now I miss it and miss her.


 Well at least she left you with VD thats sumthang
​


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

Thursday Night Football in 2 hrs!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> UnlceZ Tren = Underdosed at best


 
and you know this how?????


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


>


  the black dog is like WTF...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 23, 2010)

Tesla said:


> My Ex used to bite me in the ass all the time and I hated it....Hurt like fuck and drew blood sometimes....Now I miss it and miss her.



The wife bit my left nut once early on, long before we got married.  Back then, she was all into oral and biting turned her on for some reason.  The left nut bite hurt so bad that I jumped and almost got nauseated from the pain.  Shit ain't gotten better since, only less oral.  It's probably better that you let her get away.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> and you know this how?????



Stone Cold said so!!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> and you know this how?????


 

if youre not facing new charges and destroying the apartment, your tren is underdosed.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

Immaculate Reception Anniversary – 38 Years Ago Today | Steelers Depot Blog

38 years ago today!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> if youre not facing new charges and destroying the apartment, your tren is underdosed.


 
werd . . Im pretty easy going . . I am guilty of telling my kids to STFU last night when they were ready for dinner . .both cried and said sorry daddy . .  shits outta control


----------



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The wife bit my left nut once early on, long before we got married.  Back then, she was all into oral and biting turned her on for some reason.  The left nut bite hurt so bad that I jumped and almost got nauseated from the pain.  Shit ain't gotten better since, only less oral.  It's probably better that you let her get away.


Is it something about Asian women and biting or what?  My jap gf  likes to nibble my lip when we kiss and bite my shoulder, she bites at the pillow too////


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

Biting a nut is grounds for immediate expulsion.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> werd . . Im pretty easy going . . I am guilty of telling my kids to STFU last night when they were ready for dinner . .both cried and said sorry daddy . . shits outta control


 


Now that's the way to properly parent!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> werd . . Im pretty easy going . . I am guilty of telling my kids to STFU last night when they were ready for dinner . .both cried and said sorry daddy . . shits outta control


 
well at least you live in the getto no one will call the cops


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 23, 2010)

Werd... Sumtimes kids just need to STFU.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> if youre not facing new charges and destroying the apartment, your tren is underdosed.


 
 just look look at my rap sheet  Domestic violence 101 she will think twice about makeing that sandwhich next time


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2010)

lol I can't wait to go back on tren my blood itching like a withdrawn meth addict


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> just look look at my rap sheet  Domestic violence 101 she will think twice about makeing that sandwhich next time


 

ur girl is dating saney now? 

you need to body that nigger, then her, then the kids. Then just plead temp insanity...Or hide out in peru like Chico.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

Pull a Benoit?


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2010)

A benoit + 1 (the plus 1 = saney, since benoit only murked the family)


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> A benoit + 1 (the plus 1 = saney, since benoit only murked the family)


 

 blame it on the juice the boy lives but saney and rach. can have a watery grave


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

I feel like Sitch, sittin' here w/ a cup of coffee.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2010)

I need some tree soo bad.......4 weeks of abstinence....can't sleep...Ambien is gone.....I'm in Hell........Have dark circles under my eyes from no sleep..   Used to sleep like a baby when I smoked tree.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I need some tree soo bad.......4 weeks of abstinence....can't sleep...Ambien is gone.....I'm in Hell........Have dark circles under my eyes from no sleep.. Used to sleep like a baby when I smoked tree.


 

I only like tree when I'm drunk sober makes me zombiefyed


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2010)

my nipples are itchy even after 1.5 of a-dex fuck sten lab's fucking mouth wash in a vial ordering some cem lab a-dex pronto


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> my nipples are itchy even after 1.5 of a-dex fuck sten lab's fucking mouth wash in a vial Ordering some cem lab a-dex pronto



bunk!!!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I need some tree soo bad.......4 weeks of abstinence....can't sleep...Ambien is gone.....I'm in Hell........Have dark circles under my eyes from no sleep..   Used to sleep like a baby when I smoked tree.


aBOUT TO go drop some of my $3200 xmas money from clients on a 1/2 of some gold nuggets.....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

*Moar pics of dayday and his bitches.*


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2010)

lmao^^^^^^ dayday is so big and dreamy


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2010)

atrophized sack...He must be on the gears


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

Just don't doubt him.  He's got pics like that one that PROVE it!  Plus he weights 259.5 lbs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> atrophized sack...He must be on the gears


 
 . . was thinking the same thing . . not heard of hcG nigger???


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

It's not that he hadn't heard.  Just that it's all bunk.



theCaptn' said:


> . . was thinking the same thing . . not heard of hcG nigger???


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

Mike Wallace in the HOUSE!!!  Jigga already got me 15 points and not even half time!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2010)

dayday87 for real.......those are real girls why are you guy's such haters.He like the biggest guy at IM


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2010)

pregnyl is bunk.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> pregnyl is bunk.


 
 . . so is prostate massaging apparently


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> dayday87 for real.......those are real girls why are you guy's such haters.He like the biggest guy at IM



That's due moar to the Navy SEAL training than SFW.  He scored higher on the ASVAB than MacArthur and Patton combined.  Incidentally, the John Rambo character was based on the potential they saw in Dayday.  The only thing that stopped it all from happening was Chris Hansen and that damn stool he made him sit on!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2010)

this tune is from my home town . . sum10 for my knigg Al to chill with once he hooks up tree 






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> pregnyl is bunk.


 
Worked for my Sack....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2010)

. .  anyone successfully LHJO to relieve anger and or depression? 

Fantastico, feel free to chip in here


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . . so is prostate massaging apparently


 
lol


----------



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I need some tree soo bad.......4 weeks of abstinence....can't sleep...Ambien is gone.....I'm in Hell........Have dark circles under my eyes from no sleep..   Used to sleep like a baby when I smoked tree.



 Bout to drop some of this $3200 Xmas gift money from my clients on a half of some blonde nugs....


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . . anyone successfully LHJO to relieve anger and or depression?
> 
> Fantastico, feel free to chip in here


 

just get some raggdy bitch to suck you off


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

They just showed Primanti Brothers on TV during the game.  Good shit there!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2010)

man I hope my aint's bust the falcons up monday


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

Not likely playing in ATL.  BTW, Ryan Mundy that was just on the screen went to my high school.  Most current NFL players of ANY high school in the country, bitches!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Not likely playing in ATL. BTW, Ryan Mundy that was just on the screen went to my high school. Most current NFL players of ANY high school in the country, bitches!


 

It's personal this time.We should of won 1st go round hartley missed a 30 yard FG, what a douche bag


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

*He got the overdosed hcg*






Is it just me or does that sack look like a heart or some shit???


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2010)

Quit posting pics of dude's sakks...JFC!!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2010)

lol


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2010)

that ass is blown out


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2010)

Fukkin A.......post hot solo chicks if u have to post that type of stuff........posting pics of cokks and sakks is just wrong.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

Porn involves incidental sticks n sacks.  I posted them for the sake of the anal and commented on the elephantitis because of the earlier hcg comment.  Roll w/ it, suckas.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

Rex Ryan's foot fetish vid w/ his wife.  Nothing too bad but you can tell dude is a little twisted...lol.
xesworld.com


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

Little known fact: Oingo Boingo's singer is Peaches Sutherland.  Keifer's gay twin brother.


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Worked for my Sack....


 

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Little known fact: Oingo Boingo's singer is Peaches Sutherland. Keifer's gay twin brother.


 

random and uninteresting


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> pics or it didnt happen


 
  I'm not posting pics of my sac u sick fuck


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2010)

my sack is uber small


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> my sack is uber small


 
Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I'm not posting pics of my sac u sick fuck



.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> pics or it didnt happen


 
Are you a fancy pants kinda guy?


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2010)

No. My pants are quite plain. usually denim.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2010)

My sac is quite plain.  

My knob has good girth, though..






YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> No. My pants are quite plain. usually denim.



Don't let him fool ya.  He's got a pair of pleated mauve cords with cuffs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2010)

. . . bunch of sack oogling queer fish around these parts


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . . anyone successfully LHJO to relieve anger and or depression?
> 
> Fantastico, feel free to chip in here


 
Yeah I had to LHJO twice today cause the gf wasn't feeling well. 

On top of that had some xmas shopping to do, so had some drinks to get in the mood. 

Relaxing now, watching Rocky 4, smoking a stogie....


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Yeah I had to LHJO twice today cause the gf wasn't feeling well.
> 
> On top of that had some xmas shopping to do, so had some drinks to get in the mood.
> 
> Relaxing now, watching Rocky 4, smoking a stogie....


 
Cognac???


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 23, 2010)

I am just gonna say I have Nooooo problem with the cock pics. But those tumor ridden balls scare me.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> No. My pants are quite plain. usually denim.


 
I'm callin bullshit.  I bet you wear skinny jeans as a bedazzled belt with a too tight pink t-shirt knotted above the navel.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 23, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Cognac???


 
Nah, fuck that nigger shit.

About to sip on some of this.... picked it up the other day...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Nah, fuck that nigger shit.
> 
> About to sip on some of this.... picked it up the other day...


 
'cognac' is indeed for 'Niggers'


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> 'cognac' is indeed for 'Niggers'


 
WTF?  I thought that was a staple for Stogie tokers.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> 'cognac' is indeed for 'Niggers'


 
True story...


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 23, 2010)

Tesla said:


> WTF? I thought that was a staple for Stogie tokers.


 
I prefer scotch. Something the nigs don't rap about in their songs...


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2010)

No worries..I don't care...I don't smoke stogies...but since I don't toke tree anymore I might start to help me relax and sleep for once


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 23, 2010)

They sorta keep you up. Sometimes they knock you out. 

Decided against the scotch. I'm going with this now...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 23, 2010)

Dems call it "yac" or Henny though....lol.  "Sippin on shit that ya can't pronounce.  Ho, quit starin at my bank account!" - AMG


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm callin bullshit. I bet you wear skinny jeans as a bedazzled belt with a too tight pink t-shirt knotted above the navel.


 

lmao 

my thighs are too hyooge for skinny jeans.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lmao
> 
> my thighs are too hyooge for skinny jeans.



His fav shirt is a mesh tank top Saney sent him.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 24, 2010)

Tesla said:


> WTF? I thought that was a staple for Stogie tokers.


 nope u straight up knigga


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

lmfao Best rap song ever






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

Best Rap song EVER!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

^ Gayest CT member ever!

(if u delete your post, ill look like im talking about myself. so pelase DO NOT do that.)


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

Lmfao


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

More Threats of Child support "I'll see you in COURT!" and "i'm gonna fuck this new guy Monday" 

Yay for me.. this is why i haven't SFW in 4 days...


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

omfg dude. DUDE that is the WORST!

My bad bro, thats fucking horrid. 

Especially that its her. 

Try to get drunk and forget this shit.


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

bro, just agree to the court thing the next time she threatens.

Seriously, she cant make u pay now for an unborn child. 

So...When she says "ill see you in court"...Say, "where, at the food court you fat bitch"


Then hang up.

When she calls back threatening suicide or exposing your gay porn fetishes, you just hang up again. stay consistent, stop answering her calls. Completely cut her off. trust me.


When said anti-christ child is born, you take a paternity test.

Dont even stress this shit.


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

Getting drunk isn't going to fix anything.. A push down the stairs, a right hook to the gut maybe... 

I wake up every two hours like i'm OD'ing on Tren... It ain't the Bunk Tren from UncleZ i'll tell ya that much


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

shes playing a mind game and has you manipulated. period. 

Outsmart her.


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Cognac???





Tesla said:


> WTF?  I thought that was a staple for Stogie tokers.



I got a bottle of this as a gift last week.  Im officially a negro. How in the fuck should I drink it?  Its too strong for me to drink straight.








sprayherup said:


> They sorta keep you up. Sometimes they knock you out.
> 
> Decided against the scotch. I'm going with this now...



Awesome choice!  I had that same glass, it finally broke from to much usage.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> shes playing a mind game and has you manipulated. period.
> 
> Outsmart her.


 

He's in love with her  that's the problem!


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> shes playing a mind game and has you manipulated. period.
> 
> Outsmart her.



Well, last night i apologized to her for what I did wrong.. Said i was sorry for over reacting and such.. etc etc

So she called me and we talked about abunch of shit.. i told her i wasn't sure about getting back with her.. 

then she came over (uninvited) talked more, then she just kissed me then AP.. then she starts crying "i can only love you" "i need you" "i can't sleep with anyone because i love you" all that shit

and just because we slept together, doesn't change how i felt originally.. just doesn't work like that.. So she gets mad and leaves and calls me up and all that shit.. still asking the same questions, still getting the same answers.. yada yada

Now shes all threatening me with all this shit.. I just wish she would have died or That I was in a Coma since August or something and missed the Greg Boat.. fucking hate'ing my life... bitch refuses to get a fucking Abortion..


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2010)

*Tap That Ass recipe*rating 
9.3
69 votes 
  Vote!10987654321 Share
serve in

Hurricane Glass
options
    Scale ingredients to  servings 
1 oz Hennessy® cognac
1 oz Alize® Red Passion liqueur
1 oz Alize® Gold Passion liqueur
1 splash cranberry juice
top with soda water




Looks like Im tapping some ass tonight.

GICH!


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

> i apologized to her


 
Your first mistake. 

By apologizing, Youre basically bending over and spreading your ass-cheeks apart.

She knows you well....She knows your emotional reaction to things. 

So, by completely eliminating contact with her, you take control.

Even if ur bored as fuck and horny, dont call or answer her. 
The situation should vastly improve for you and decline for her.

Anyway, she cant keep this game up forever. lol ya know? 

Heres whats gonna happen. shes gonna string u along for 7-8 months, and then suddenly claim she had a miscarriage. And then cry on your shoulder about how devastated she is.


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> bitch refuses to get a fucking Abortion..



Youre retarded and we will have another kid on welfare soon.


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> He's in love with her  that's the problem!


 
I detect some jealousy


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

How am i retarded? Because I don't want a kid? Because some stupid fat Puerto Rican got basically preggo on purpose?

I know you ain't calling me out nigger.. you can take that POS for yourself


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Your first mistake.
> 
> By apologizing, Youre basically bending over and spreading your ass-cheeks apart.
> 
> ...


 
1st up, you had a DNA sample yet?

Be damn sure you're the daddy.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I detect some jealousy


 

Of her? I don't think so!


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Of her? I don't think so!


 
I detect lying as well.


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> 1st up, you had a DNA sample yet?
> 
> Be damn sure you're the daddy.



All I know is i ain't signing shit.. And until i know for sure, i ain't doing shit..

She can lick all the cunt, and get pumped full of semen until the Puerto Rican Cows come home.. fuck that


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> How am i retarded? Because I don't want a kid? Because some stupid fat Puerto Rican got basically preggo on purpose?
> 
> I know you ain't calling me out nigger.. you can take that POS for yourself



Condom you dumb nigger.  Merry Christmas btw.  You should get your baby some of those footy pajamas.


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

I want to give the baby Rat Poison..


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I detect lying as well.


 

Indeed not! I know you've seen her...and I would never be jealous of that! I'm still not convinced she's pregnant, but oh well! They'll be back together!


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

This is helping my nerves a little

Free Web Cam - LUNATICAHOT 25 female ROSARIO,Argentina


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> All I know is i ain't signing shit.. And until i know for sure, i ain't doing shit..
> 
> She can lick all the cunt, and get pumped full of semen until the Puerto Rican Cows come home.. fuck that


 
shes so mannish. How did you even cum? wtf were you thinking about? Zoo porn? id have to close my eyes and fantasize about some other braud. 

But then her barry white-like moans of pleasure would snap me back to reality....and id sever my penis at the root just to gtfo.


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Indeed not! I know you've seen her...and I would never be jealous of that! I'm still not convinced she's pregnant, but oh well! They'll be back together!


 
Shes not preg, its a scam. 

WTF are the odds of her becoming preg at the breakup? Too perfect.

her response might be "well i stopped taking my pill when we broke up...and didnt expect us to have that make up sex"

If she fucking said to you, its 100% scamola.


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

She's got a stronger Jawline than Arnold


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

Chris, I already told you. 4k. 

Im serious btw. and negotiable.


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

Lets do it... i'll take out a fucking loan


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2010)

I predict a fat baby.


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

gmail me after the holidays.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Shes not preg, its a scam.
> 
> WTF are the odds of her becoming preg at the breakup? Too perfect.
> 
> ...


 
Chicks ALWAYS pull that shit because guys are too fucking stupid to know the difference! Than they get back with them and they always seem to have a miscarriage...lame! She definitely knows how to pull him back into her trap...but it's his fault for falling for that shit! He could do 1000 times better than her, but I'm not sure that he realizes that!


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

Maybe if you'd spread your cheeks and let me smash i'd leave her for good!


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Maybe if you'd spread your cheeks and let me smash i'd leave her for good!


 

Lol...you have shit tons of chicks on fb that would be willing to do that! I got deleted...sorry!


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Chicks ALWAYS pull that shit because guys are too fucking stupid to know the difference! Than they get back with them and they always seem to have a miscarriage...lame! She definitely knows how to pull him back into her trap...but it's his fault for falling for that shit! He could do 1000 times better than her, but I'm not sure that he realizes that!


 

STFU and show tits.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> STFU and show tits.


 

No thanks


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

im gonn rub one out to rachels facebook pic. Yes, you look so sweet and innocent in the passenger seat of that car.

I would pull over into a secluded parking lot and muffle your screams with your own damp panties.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>


 
Aww...you're just too sweet! lol


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> im gonn rub one out to rachels facebook pic. Yes, you look so sweet and innocent in the passenger seat of that car.
> 
> I would pull over into a secluded parking lot and muffle your screams with your own damp panties.


 
Omg...get off of my facebook!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> All I know is i ain't signing shit.. And until i know for sure, i ain't doing shit..


 
smart move man . . DNA, you may be home free on this one, only to knock up some other stupid bitch like Ronnie's Ex Rachel here 

btw, Merry fkg Xmas ya bunch of degenerates!


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

Just got another call from Greg.. damn i hate her..

"i'm gonna let him cum all inside me Monday when i fuck him"

That shit gets under my skin just a lil bit too much... UGH


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 24, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I got a bottle of this as a gift last week. Im officially a negro. How in the fuck should I drink it? Its too strong for me to drink straight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Best way to drink it, is to put it in the fridge, take it out and then do shots and chase it with some Heinekens while listening to Lil Wayne.


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

> Omg...get off of my facebook!


ill log off when im done


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Just got another call from Greg.. damn i hate her..
> 
> "i'm gonna let him cum all inside me Monday when i fuck him"
> 
> That shit gets under my skin just a lil bit too much... UGH


 

It gets under your skin bc you care about her! You don't want her fucking anyone else....even though you claim you don't want her....when you really do!


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> shes so mannish. How did you even cum? wtf were you thinking about? Zoo porn? id have to close my eyes and fantasize about some other braud.
> 
> But then her barry white-like moans of pleasure would snap me back to reality....and id sever my penis at the root just to gtfo.


 
Got pics of said peurto rikan?


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> best way to drink it, is to put it in the fridge, take it out and then do shots and chase it with some heinekens while listening to lil wayne.



gych!


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> im gonn rub one out to rachels facebook pic. Yes, you look so sweet and innocent in the passenger seat of that car.
> 
> I would pull over into a secluded parking lot and muffle your screams with your own damp panties.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ill log off when im done


 
geez....it's private....you can't see anything, but that one picture anyways


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

i dont think shes PR man. i think shes a "sorta rican"


to me, she looks half whopper, possibly some chank or native american. maybe an 1/8 rican.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i dont think shes PR man. i think shes partially....to me, she looks like half whopper, possibly some chank or native american. maybe an 1/8 rican.


 
Mmm whopper....


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

She is half.. Half Whopper, half Puerto Rican... Exactly

She just called back and i told her off.. I told her to go fuck that dude and to piss off.. and i hung up..

i called her bluff.. she can go hang herself next


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> geez....it's private....you can't see anything, but that one picture anyways


 

Thats all i needed!!!!

I would ejaculate as soon as the head entered you....leaving you very unsatisfied and annoyed


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Thats all i needed!!!!
> 
> I would ejaculate as soon as the head entered you....leaving you very unsatisfied and annoyed


 
That's terrible!


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> She is half.. Half Whopper, half Puerto Rican... Exactly
> 
> She just called back and i told her off.. I told her to go fuck that dude and to piss off.. and i hung up..
> 
> i called her bluff.. she can go hang herself next


 
change numbers. 

Then head down to the dollar store for one of those fake noses with the glasses and moustache attached. That should throw her off your scent long enough to skip town.


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Mmm whopper....


 

Damn that shit looks fucking awesome right now. 

i love bk. I can smell it a block away as im driving with my windows down blasting TKA


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Thats all i needed!!!!
> 
> I would ejaculate as soon as the head entered you....leaving you very unsatisfied and annoyed


 
Moar lube!!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

I think i want to get Rachel knocked up next.. Then my whole check can go to bastard children


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well anywho....hope everyone has an amazing Christmas!


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

> Moar lube!!!


word. on caber i would just leave it in after i loaded. A couple minutes later, ready to roll again. no point withdrawing and having to part her nappy bush to get back in.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I think i want to get Rachel knocked up next.. Then my whole check can go to bastard children


 

I have no desire to have another kid for like another 5 yrs! So knock someone else up! Or you can just do like most guys and not take care of your child!


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 24, 2010)

Fucking starving. I might just have to hit up the BK drivethru while listening to this...






YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> word. on caber i would just leave it in after i loaded. A couple minutes later, ready to roll again. no point withdrawing and having to part her nappy bush to get back in.


 
Gotta love a nappy bush!

Sucks when you shoot a huge load and keep going. It gets so freakin slippery you can't really feel shit.


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

Slippery your problem? How about a bitch who drys up while your fucking them.... Yea, thats a turn off... 

Anyone want Greg's phone number?? I heard she licks a good cunt


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

yeah watery loads def reduce friction. 

Just demand that she use her kegal strength during round 2.


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Slippery your problem? How about a bitch who drys up while your fucking them.... Yea, thats a turn off...
> 
> Anyone want Greg's phone number?? I heard she licks a good cunt


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

just warmed up a plate of Mac'n Cheese, Ham and General Tso Chicken!


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Fucking starving. I might just have to hit up the BK drivethru while listening to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
..LMFAO!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

(scanning through for fantasy girl...its gotta be on this mix somewhere)


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

when the beat drops in at 0:37, its like 







YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 24, 2010)

fucking jews!!!

Diners Ask Restaurant For 47 Separate Checks... And That's Before They Pulled Out Their Groupons - The Consumerist


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> when the beat drops in at 0:37, its like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's a fucking jam right there!


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> fucking jews!!!
> 
> Diners Ask Restaurant For 47 Separate Checks... And That's Before They Pulled Out Their Groupons - The Consumerist


 
wow 


Sounds like Josh and his gangbang buddies hit up a diner after a session.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> wow
> 
> 
> Sounds like Josh and his gangbang buddies hit up a diner after a session.


 


bet they stole all the cloth napkins and sugar packets too...

And got the baskets of free bread to go...


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> bet they stole all the cloth napkins and sugar packets too...
> 
> And got the baskets of free bread to go...



Don't forget all those little individual butter packs that come with the bread..

If you steal enough of them, you can make your own butter bars and never have to buy it again..

SCOAR!


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

Yup, he fucking cleaned em out. prob even unscrewed lightbulbs in the restroom and stole the toilet paper.


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

You guys are so funny.. Greg actually demanded that i re-delete all of you's and block you as well.... Fuck that... Niggers before Reekans


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

.Am i still blocked??


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> You guys are so funny.. Greg actually demanded that i re-delete all of you's and block you as well.... Fuck that... Niggers before Reekans


 

So that's why I got deleted...funny shit!


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

Ha... Nobody is blocked.. Rachel you told me we had to stop having phone sex so i deleted you..

Now the only way back into my life is to be the Meat'n Cheese in a Saney/Mr. Fant Sangwhich


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Ha... Nobody is blocked.. Rachel you told me we had to stop having phone sex so i deleted you..
> 
> Now the only way back into my life is to be the Meat'n Cheese in a Saney/Mr. Fant Sangwhich


 

lol...stfu!


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

Well she must have unimaginable dirt on you....otherwise you would of tossed her the peace sign.

prob has pics of you in a wig and skirt


Does she ever make u dress up like a girl and have you tuck you cock and balls? 
FUCKING ANSWER ME CHRIS


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

I used to do that with Kat.. She used to dress me up in her clothes (they fit, shes big) and make me the girl while she played the man..

She would demand that i let her eat my asshole out and then she would pretend to fuck me like she had a dick.. ramming up against my tushy... then after she pretended to orgasm like a guy... she would make me face the wall and spooned me lol


I Swear to god if you tell anyone i'll never send the Mast!


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm not kidding yo.. She was odd.. But sometimes i felt like being the femmy one.. so she'd eat me, fuck me, then cuddle me... That there my friend, is love


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I used to do that with Kat.. She used to dress me up in her clothes (they fit, shes big) and make me the girl while she played the man..
> 
> She would demand that i let her eat my asshole out and then she would pretend to fuck me like she had a dick.. ramming up against my tushy... then after she pretended to orgasm like a guy... she would make me face the wall and spooned me lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Tesla (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry X-Mas U fukkin' perverted weirdos.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 24, 2010)

Bunch o' bovine manipulated, baby daddy to be, powder withholding, bk gobbling, dem drankin', salad tossee, etc. fags all up in this beast!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 24, 2010)

It fuckin General Whorespiddle up in here....

Don't you kids know to stick to coke honking ho's who can't get pregnant, instead of these fresh ripe overskeezed baby factories....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 24, 2010)

By the way it's noon here and I've smoked 2 days worth of joints going on three....I love holidays


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2010)

I got Xmas wood . . thanks to Gears!


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

2011 will be benzo free. no narcotics, no alcohol.

Gears, yes.

MJ, yes.



Oh, and manic...she aint ripe. She looks like a fatter, geared, less sexy version of Rosie O'Donnell. Yeah i said Less sexy! 

But the truth of the matter is, he loves her dearly. And he will raise said mongoloid child w/her in harmony.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2010)

*I think i just talked to a gay*

I think I just talked to a gay on the telephone, he pretended to be Dark Saney. I'm very afraid. Did I enable him by not screaming scripture at him? What if he wasn't a vacuum cleaner salesman?  I could hear a lilt in his voice and I am wary. He sounded like that Dom Delouise guy from Hollywood Squares.
Should I always just answer the phone, "


> Quote:
> If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be upon them.


I think I'll put it on my answering machine in case he calls back!
Can I get cooties or aids over the phone?


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

> Dom Delouise


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I think I'll put it on my answering machine in case he calls back!
> Can I get cooties or aids over the phone?


 
everyone knows you can only catch AIDs by fkg monkeys


----------



## maniclion (Dec 24, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Oh, and manic...she aint ripe. She looks like a fatter, geared, less sexy version of Rosie O'Donnell. Yeah i said Less sexy!
> 
> But the truth of the matter is, he loves her dearly. And he will raise said mongoloid child w/her in harmony.


by fresh & overripe I meant young and fertile cause they don't take their birth control....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2010)

maniclion said:


> by fresh & overripe I meant young and fertile cause they don't take their birth control....


 
 Seriously Saney, hands up who _didn't_ see this coming?  

 . . that reminds me to book that vasectomy appointment


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 24, 2010)

JJ is giving up pills, Alphonse gave up tree.  Next thing ya know Saney will.swear off fat chicks and Capt will stop eating roo mince!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 24, 2010)

I guess Saney learned nothing from his Uncle Al when his young son was conceived.  How's that little tike, anyway and why weren't we invited to the briss???


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

I have AIDS!


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I have AIDS!


 
That's pretty gross! Eww


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2010)

in 2011, Im going to stop adding pork balls to the temples collection plate . . btw Fantasico, you absence recently has been glaringly obvious as is your rhinoplasty!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> That's pretty gross! Eww


 
I met this chick online who wants to choke on the captns fishstick after Xmas lunch . .  hope she doesnt mind jewish semen


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I met this chick online who wants to choke on the captns fishstick after Xmas lunch . . hope she doesnt mind jewish semen


 
That's awesome! What a great dessert


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 24, 2010)

Wait...what???  Why would she be drinking your vomit?



theCaptn' said:


> I met this chick online who wants to choke on the captns fishstick after Xmas lunch . .  hope she doesnt mind jewish semen


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 24, 2010)

Sup kneegross.... Sorry to hear about Saney's illegit mongoloid bastard child... Maybe that kid won't be that blubbed?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 24, 2010)

This Rachel chick seems alright... What's wrong with Ronnie? Once she posts up some bomb pics, or maybe some gash... She'll be perfect.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 24, 2010)

I SFW back today... I hit a 545 pound E-Rack pull... Here's a pic of the previous 515 pound E-Lift. The dumbass NB that snapped the photos couldnt have had a worse angle...


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I SFW back today... I hit a 545 pound E-Rack pull... Here's a pic of the previous 515 pound E-Lift. The dumbass NB that snapped the photos couldnt have had a worse angle...


 

I must say your shoes are pretty kick ass!


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you... I wore'm special.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Thank you... I wore'm special.


 
Nike's are just badass in general! I always buy the awesomest shoes, but in the strangest colors...never have anything that matches them...which totally sucks!   But atleast they're super cute and not everyone has the same ones!


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

LOL

Auto Plow!


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> LOL
> 
> Auto Plow!


 
That was quite random mister!


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

Yea.. so what you should do, is send me some pics.. mhm.. i need something to LHJO to babe..

You know i'm in love with you.. and i don't care if the CT knows about it or not!


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Yea.. so what you should do, is send me some pics.. mhm.. i need something to LHJO to babe..
> 
> You know i'm in love with you.. and i don't care if the CT knows about it or not!


 

You're in love with whats her face, not me! I'm sure she will send you some sexy pics


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

Nah.. You know i need you lover... Lets not play games with my heart..


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Nah.. You know i need you lover... Lets not play games with my heart..


 
LoL...you're the one that likes to play games babe...not me! But it's all in good fun...no hard feelings...but no pics for you!


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

eww yo... i'm kinda hurt


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> eww yo... i'm kinda hurt


 
You'll survive babe! 

Merry Christmas to you though


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 24, 2010)

<~~~Breaks out a violin for a budding CT romance.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 24, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Nike's are just badass in general! I always buy the awesomest shoes, but in the strangest colors...never have anything that matches them...which totally sucks!   But atleast they're super cute and not everyone has the same ones!



Fuck Nike.  I'll usually wear Adidas or Puma, but been rockin' my Steelers Reeboks.  Can't beat black w/ gold trim, home uni colors!


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Fuck Nike. I'll usually wear Adidas or Puma, but been rockin' my Steelers Reeboks. Can't beat black w/ gold trim, home uni colors!


 
I've always been a fan of Nike's...but Adidas and Pumas are pretty good shoes also! Black and Gold like the Saint's...cool shit...lol


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 24, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> I've always been a fan of Nike's...but Adidas and Pumas are pretty good shoes also! Black and Gold like the Saint's...cool shit...lol



Saints have some catching up to do if they wanna be the top team that suits up in black and gold.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Saints have some catching up to do if they wanna be the top team that suits up in black and gold.


 

 They aren't doing too bad this season! They definitely should be doing better though!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 24, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> They aren't doing too bad this season! They definitely should be doing better though!



I can't complain about how the Steelers have done.  No one expected them to do so well this yr w/ the suspension and as high expectations as everyone had for the Bungles.

As long as the Browns beat the Ravens Sunday or the Steelers beat the Browns next Sunday, the division and #2 playoff seed is OUR'S!  That first round bye week would help a whole lot in getting their play makers healthy for the playoffs.  Yeah, I'm pretty pumped, especially after last year's disaster.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 24, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I can't complain about how the Steelers have done. No one expected them to do so well this yr w/ the suspension and as high expectations as everyone had for the Bungles.
> 
> As long as the Browns beat the Ravens Sunday or the Steelers beat the Browns next Sunday, the division and #2 playoff seed is OUR'S! That first round bye week would help a whole lot in getting their play makers healthy for the playoffs. Yeah, I'm pretty pumped, especially after last year's disaster.


 
Well I hope it all turns out the way you would like


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 24, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Well I hope it all turns out the way you would like




Me too.  7 in '11 is the rallying phrase this season.


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2010)

I was shocked to see the Steelers lose to the Jets.. Completely

I thought it was going to be a one sided victory for the Black and Gold, but nope


----------



## maniclion (Dec 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Fuck Nike.  I'll usually wear Adidas or Puma, but been rockin' my Steelers Reeboks.  Can't beat black w/ gold trim, home uni colors!


Sounds like the black guys Lexus at work, black with gold trim and a gold crown on the dash board....Samoans, Tongans and Hawaiian do the same shit....


----------



## Tesla (Dec 25, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Fuck Nike. I'll usually wear Adidas or Puma, but been rockin' my Steelers Reeboks. Can't beat black w/ gold trim, home uni colors!


 
All about the Orange Cleats... Brian Wilson Style.. @ 5:22 "Too much awesome on my feet".







YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Dec 25, 2010)

driving @ 5 something am. All of a sudden, an old homeless guy darts out into the street, walking with his head down....And i almost didnt even see him. Who expects to see somebody run out in front of you like that? So i jam on the brakes and swerve around him. As im looking in my rearview, he does the same thing to an SUV going the opposite way. I swore he was about to get mowed down but the driver stopped in time. Fuckin crazy. Guy musta been suicidal because of this lousy holiday. Seriously almost ruined my day.


----------



## SFW (Dec 25, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> The dumbass NB that snapped the photos couldnt have had a worse angle...


 
what are the advantages of doing rack pulls over deads?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> what are the advantages of doing rack pulls over deads?


 
if you have a prolapsed anus from continous fisting, then there is a high risk of spilling you guts out from doing full deadlifts apparently


----------



## Saney (Dec 25, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> what are the advantages of doing rack pulls over deads?



Less Muscle gain


----------



## SFW (Dec 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Less Muscle gain


 

I see. 

Well, i better start doing them. I dont want to get too yoked for my medium sized V-neck T's

GYCH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 25, 2010)

Werd.  last time I tried to do full on deads, I ended up widda bout 6' of large intestines hanging out.  It took almost an hour to get that shit back in place.  I was doing 495x8-10 for e-pulls last tren cycle.  Once my DRSE Emporium tren arrives, I'ma get back on that shit and start doing them again.  

BTW, I'm so happy to see that Saney has fount someone else to take his mind offa the Rican that he knocked up.  Her being a single mom and he a single dad, they'll be kinda like a modern day brady bunch.


----------



## independent (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry christmas people.  Just waiting for family to open gifts.  My son is gonna shit a brick when he sees his new bike.  He has no clue, I have been stringing him along for a month. The guy here at the bike shop wanted 700.00.  I found it online from a shop in England for 470.00 plus free shipping.  Scoar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 25, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Merry christmas people. Just waiting for family to open gifts. My son is gonna shit a brick when he sees his new bike. He has no clue, I have been stringing him along for a month. The guy here at the bike shop wanted 700.00. I found it online from a shop in England for 470.00 plus free shipping. Scoar!!!!!!!!


 
Thats a pretty sweet bike! 

Hope everyone has an amazingly awesome Christmas and gets everything they wanted


----------



## Saney (Dec 25, 2010)

yea, a shame you had to fucking stretch the forum to shit tho


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 25, 2010)

"It's got shocks....pegs....LUCKY!!!  Ever take it off any sweet jumps?"  - Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 25, 2010)

*Small image, but these are what I wear.*


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy Holidays (don't wanna offend all you Jews).


----------



## Saney (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas niggers


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Merry Christmas niggers


 

That's so sweet babe


----------



## maniclion (Dec 25, 2010)

On my new iPad 32gb wifi/3G my lady just bought it for me an hour ago, the girl who helped me was like "You must've been a good boy to have her buy this for you..." I told her "no I was the bad boy all you gals like..." and then winked at her.  Also got an Issey Miyake cologne/deodorant set, lion shirts, pj's, jeans, another leather bound writing journal and silk boxers....


----------



## Saney (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm just happy my Max Bench Press went from 285x1 to 290x2.. thats a good increase.. hopefully i'll hit 295 next time or MOAR!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## SFW (Dec 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm just happy my Max Bench Press went from 285x1 to 290x2.. thats a good increase.. hopefully i'll hit 295 next time or MOAR!


 

Ok so You bench your body weight. Big whoop, wanna fight about it?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 25, 2010)

What a fukkin' joke this place has become!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 25, 2010)

Al's pissed because of the Pokes kicker blowin' it tonight.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 25, 2010)

Blow me........Fukkin' joke!!!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 25, 2010)

Moar competitive game than I expected.  Kinda cool to see both teams still fighting no matter if they're not in the playoffs this yr.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Thats a pretty sweet bike!
> 
> Hope everyone has an amazingly awesome Christmas and gets everything they wanted


 
I pinned Gears on Xmas morning, APd  Milf Xmas night


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 25, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I pinned Gears on Xmas morning, APd Milf Xmas night


 

Sounds like a great Christmas!


----------



## SFW (Dec 25, 2010)

awwe poor cowboys : (


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Sounds like a great Christmas!


 
werd, I made her wear a t-shirt with theCaptn's jerkedness on it, forced her to kneel on a muslim prayer mat while she blew me. True story.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 25, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> werd, I made her wear a t-shirt with theCaptn's jerkedness on it, forced her to kneel on a muslim prayer mat while she blew me. True story.


 

Thats good to know! Keep up the good work...lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2010)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Thats good to know! Keep up the good work...lol


 
with Jewish chicks like you I would smear pork sausage meat over my bals and force you to suck them


----------



## SFW (Dec 25, 2010)

hey capt have u seen her ass yet?  

Let me know, ill fwd pics.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm not Jewish!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 25, 2010)

Lies.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hey capt have u seen her ass yet?
> 
> Let me know, ill fwd pics.


 
No I haven't, send thru said pics of the Jewish whore's ass if you believe LHJO'able


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

104 F over Xmas, is not a good time for tren abuse


----------



## Tesla (Dec 26, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

DRSE intel informs me ontopthegame is a stripper in a gay bar . . .  that would explain a few things, firstly why he is so desirable, secondly why he wants theCaptn's giant fishstick rammed up his pooper


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 26, 2010)

Damn.  Dig this!  All kindsa shit for just $10/vial.

http://www.propeptides.net

$10.00/Vial Peptide Liquidation Event - Store Wide 									 								 								 									 										PRO Peptides / Melanotan US Inc [noreply@melanotanus.com]


----------



## Tesla (Dec 26, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 26, 2010)

You know Al is loaded out of his mind when he starts posting 80's hairband videos.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 26, 2010)

Not loaded yet.......I just woke up.......give me a couple hours before football starts.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 26, 2010)

you're bright and early kneegro

were supposed to get like a foot of snow up here. hasnt started yet. i hate snow


----------



## Tesla (Dec 26, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> you're bright and early kneegro


 
I can never sleep in on Football Sunday.........Fuck...I can't sleep period anymore since I quit Tree

I might as well just do blow all the time since I can't sleep anymore...might as well enjoy my up time. 


Snow blows if u have to shovel it or drive in it...otherwise it's cool...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I can never sleep in on Football Sunday.........Fuck...I can't sleep period anymore since I quit Tree
> 
> I might as well just do blow all the time since I can't sleep anymore...might as well enjoy my up time.
> 
> ...


 
sten's delta-inducing peptides is helping with my insomnia to a degree . . if it wasnt so goddam hot would be a little easier too


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 26, 2010)

Tesla said:


> I can never sleep in on Football Sunday.........Fuck...I can't sleep period anymore since I quit Tree
> 
> I might as well just do blow all the time since I can't sleep anymore...might as well enjoy my up time.
> 
> ...


 
Word, I have to shovel it so therefore it sucks ass.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 26, 2010)

Well......a belated Merry Christmas to all you muther fuckers.  And one get anything good?


----------



## SFW (Dec 26, 2010)

i got a $100 gift card for Gears emporium. A pack of expired rubbers, a huge box of luer lock 21 gauge syringes and a carton of smokes.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice, broly, I didn't know you smoked.


----------



## independent (Dec 26, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Well......a belated Merry Christmas to all you muther fuckers.  And one get anything good?



I got an electric blanket, and I live in So Cal.  Go figure.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 26, 2010)

I got chocolates....I don't really eat chocolate.  I didn't even get any AP, so I'm real pissed.


----------



## independent (Dec 26, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I got chocolates....I don't really eat chocolate.  I didn't even get any AP, so I'm real pissed.



Dont feel bad, I didnt get any either.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm going to the gym to work off a little frustration.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 26, 2010)

Supp ya bunch shaft waxers?

Today's my Birfday. 41, but I look 31 and I'm jerked on under-dosed gears and AI's. Thank geared Jesus for expired placeebos.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 26, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Supp ya bunch shaft waxers?
> 
> Today's my Birfday. 41, but I look 31 and I'm jerked on under-dosed gears and AI's. Thank geared Jesus for expired placeebos.


 
Youngster....LOL.... Alphonse better get some AP tommorrow night...Ex coming into town a paying a visit....

...Still pissed about that fucking Cowboys game.........Our kicker is the strongest kicker and most jerked kicker in the NFL...what good does that do when he can't make an Xtra point and we lose by 1 point


Edit: Happy B-Day, Buzz!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks bro...

Oh, I facialed the ol' lady on her new flip camcorder. But she deleted it.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 26, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i got a $100 gift card for Gears emporium. A pack of expired rubbers, a huge box of luer lock 21 gauge syringes and a carton of smokes.


 
You use rubbers?


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 26, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Thanks bro...
> 
> Oh, I facialed the ol' lady on her new flip camcorder. But she deleted it.


 
Post some pics damnit!!!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 26, 2010)

Mass Negging, anyone? 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/3139.html


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/117532-1fast400-contact.html


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 26, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Mass Negging, anyone?
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/3139.html
> 
> ...



No way!  Mike was cool as hell.  Provided a LOT of rabbinically approed deal back in the day.  I know I stocked the fuck up on ephedra and whey during some crazy sales.  Can't blame him for taking a good offer and cashing out after a while.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 26, 2010)

I was hoping the Browns would knock off the Ravens today so we'd win the division before next week.  They seem to have screwed up a good chance to do it.  ppl. around here are big believers in the Chiefs and it looks like they may just win the West after all.  Too little, too late for the Chargers this yr.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 26, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Well......a belated Merry Christmas to all you muther fuckers.  And one get anything good?


My Ipad is awesome, first you can blow a load all over the screen and not worry about sticky keyboards....second it slips under my pillow with ease, so last night while having spooning sex I was watching porn on the sly....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, and happy birfday, E. Buzz Miller.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 26, 2010)

Gonna have to wait til Tues night now to see if I won the 3rd place spot for my fantasy league.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

The fat cunt is back I see!!   what a kick in the nut's for the ct


----------



## SFW (Dec 26, 2010)

What Josh blasts in his car as he's cruising. 







YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

what a great tren-mas  got some masteron 2  life is good!


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm in the superbowl of my draft league... Winning hyooge!!! $600 for more canola oils and asprins. Is asprin liver toxic?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I'm in the superbowl of my draft league... Winning hyooge!!! $600 for more canola oils and asprins. Is asprin liver toxic?


 

lol no neither is anadrol!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I'm in the superbowl of my draft league... Winning hyooge!!! $600 for more canola oils and asprins. Is asprin liver toxic?


 
Not if you take them intra-anally


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

I have some anadrol kind of scared to use it.........How good is it????


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I have AIDS!



Your the gay guy on the phone?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 26, 2010)

Just pinnd 400mg tren in the quad.  Can't w8 for that shit to kick in!  Got me CJC1295 also.  That shit works wonders with gears.  Time ta get huuuuge & moar desirable.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 26, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Supp ya bunch shaft waxers?
> 
> Today's my Birfday. 41, but I look 31 and I'm jerked on under-dosed gears and AI's. Thank geared Jesus for expired placeebos.


 

Happy birthday, here are some tits


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just pinnd 400mg tren in the quad.  Can't w8 for that shit to kick in!  Got me CJC1295 also.  That shit works wonders with gears.  Time ta get huuuuge & moar desirable.



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just pinnd 400mg tren in the quad. Can't w8 for that shit to kick in! Got me CJC1295 also. That shit works wonders with gears. Time ta get huuuuge & moar desirable.


 
 . . Im about to pin the gram-o-test this week too . .you know I got some cjc and ghrp in the fridge too ..  the CT is going to be raining jerkedness hallelujah


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 26, 2010)

Those two tides are the holy grail IMO.  CJC/GHRP has an incredible synergy with gears.  Your appetite is thru the rook 24/7.  I find meself grazing all thru the day.  Yet, protein synthesis is in overdrive and the tren is burning off bf round the clock.  You're gonna get so desirable that you'll be trying to figure out was to autofelate yourself.


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2010)

I think Adam's Wife secretly wants my small unJerked penis..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Those two tides are the holy grail IMO. CJC/GHRP has an incredible synergy with gears. Your appetite is thru the rook 24/7. I find meself grazing all thru the day. Yet, protein synthesis is in overdrive and the tren is burning off bf round the clock. You're gonna get so desirable that you'll be trying to figure out was to autofelate yourself.


 
Ive actually found my appetite deminished over Xmas . . could be the stinking hot heat, but with my pyramiding test doses I need to maximise my food intake.

Whats your 'tide pinnin protocol?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 26, 2010)

Got killed in fantasy thanks to Seabass and K2...bastards!  Still got DeSean Jackson and Matt Bryant to play but I'm down like 60 points.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 27, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Got killed in fantasy thanks to Seabass and K2...bastards! Still got DeSean Jackson and Matt Bryant to play but I'm down like 60 points.


 
Seabass knocked me out too in my 3rd place game........fuckin' knocked out by a date-raper.


----------



## Saney (Dec 27, 2010)

I think my scale is broken yo... Down to 232lbs 

I think i have Cancer mixed in with my Gears


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 27, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Seabass knocked me out too in my 3rd place game........fuckin' knocked out by a date-raper.



That Polack bastard!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 27, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> That Polack bastard!


 
Fukkin' fat, drunk, date-raping Polack.....

..Dude can kick the ball a frikkin' Country mile though. lol


----------



## Saney (Dec 27, 2010)

Just finished shoveling snow.. about an hours worth.. not bad.. little Cardio never killed anyone besides me

Time for Some Soft Pretzels


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 27, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Just finished shoveling snow.. about an hours worth.. not bad.. little Cardio never killed anyone besides me
> 
> Time for Some Soft Pretzels


 Go get some real food...


----------



## Saney (Dec 27, 2010)

nono.. Soft Pretzel = Hot bitch who can fold her legs behind her head and then takes a brutal Vaginal beating..


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 27, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> nono.. Soft Pretzel = Hot bitch who can fold her legs behind her head and then takes a brutal Vaginal beating..


 Oh, my mistake. Eat all of that you want...


----------



## Saney (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the permission nigger.

Now.. I need to cop me some Anavar.. Who's got the best deal out there?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 27, 2010)

Lonewolf. You want his email?

GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 27, 2010)

Since yesterday evening been having flulike symptoms or some shit. Chills, fever, head feels like it's gonna explode. Sucks ass. Had to fucking shovel snow today too. Probably made it worse.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 27, 2010)

Went off the Deep End last night....  It's a pool bar we used to haunt, it's kind of hidden and usually quiet, I like to lounge up there with friends, drinking, hogging the network connected juke box, do some writing, watch the girls hang by the pool, smoke weed behind the giant laundry vent room, the owner always hires hot little mixed chicks to tend the bar, sexy guamanian/japanese or the PR/Haolie girl who wears the push up till they jiggle with every move bra, shes a latina hip/ass ratio having shortie...  Had a few tall Voodoo Soups (Surfer on Acid with shot of wild turkey, I named it for Jimi Hendrix), some shots and got stoned several times....haven't done that in a few years...


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2010)

210 moveing rapidly 20 pound's in 4 week's


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2010)

*stomach hurts*

*got to poop*

*brb*


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 27, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Went off the Deep End last night....  It's a pool bar we used to haunt, it's kind of hidden and usually quiet, I like to lounge up there with friends, drinking, hogging the network connected juke box, do some writing, watch the girls hang by the pool, smoke weed behind the giant laundry vent room, the owner always hires hot little mixed chicks to tend the bar, sexy guamanian/japanese or the PR/Haolie girl who wears the push up till they jiggle with every move bra, shes a latina hip/ass ratio having shortie...  Had a few tall Voodoo Soups (Surfer on Acid with shot of wild turkey, I named it for Jimi Hendrix), some shots and got stoned several times....haven't done that in a few years...



You run into Dog the bounty hunter very often. ???


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 27, 2010)

Not a very high scoaring game so far.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Not a very high scoaring game so far.


 
saint's still going to win


----------



## Tesla (Dec 27, 2010)

Need Saints and less than 55 total pts. to win the pool for a C-note


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Need Saints and less than 55 total pts. to win the pool for a C-note


 
Al, you been getting any tits and ass lately? or all lhjo?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 27, 2010)

Tomm. night should be T & A with the Ex...got delayed.....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 27, 2010)

Work IN Progress said:


> You run into Dog the bounty hunter very often. ???



He'll no, I grew up with a real bounty hunter who didn't need anyone but himself to pickup jumpers, my stepfather.  He was murdered though by an excon he tried to help.  The fucker went to his house to burglarize it and my stepdad walked in on the 2 guys so they knocked him out and burned the house down...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Tomm. night should be T & A with the Ex...got delayed.....


 
werd, I aint had AP since Xmas . .  I got a lot of jizz to share right now


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone else annoyed by those Miller Lite commercials w/ the smartass waitresses that cop attitudes w/ guys that don't order the gay looking "grooves" bottle?  I can't stand those commercials.  No one likes a bitchy waitress.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 27, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


>


----------



## SFW (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2010)

fuck atl shawty


----------



## Tesla (Dec 27, 2010)

Won the Football pool for a C-note.......Can I give a Hells yeah to The Saints.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 27, 2010)

Fuck me seven ways from Sunday! Chicks suck!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 27, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuck me seven ways from Sunday! Chicks suck!


 

Love chicks.....


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 27, 2010)

Not when they get pissed about stupid shit and turn around everything you say because they are ragging it.  



Fuck, bitch, I got my own hormones to deal with thanks....


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Love chicks.....



Dirty... so dirty...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Not when they get pissed about stupid shit and turn around everything you say because they are ragging it.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck, bitch, I got my own hormones to deal with thanks....


 
Such is the way with women . . . .  god I need to AP right now~!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Such is the way with women . . . .  god I need to AP right now~!



This is why I prefer the company of men, less drama.


I was in the same boat a few days ago. Thro on some porn and rub one off.  It works.....for a minute.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

Going to be pinnin' 500mg of plant sterols and 200mg of beta-al tommorrow morning kniggs!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> This is why I prefer the company of men, less drama.
> 
> 
> I was in the same boat a few days ago. Thro on some porn and rub one off. It works.....for a minute.


 
honey, Ive been rubbing them out 3x a day since Xmas . . I need some pussy goddamit!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> This is why I prefer the company of men, less drama.
> 
> 
> I was in the same boat a few days ago. Thro on some porn and rub one off.  It works.....for a minute.



Well how about a threesome with me, you and The Captn' to finish you off as the headlining act. Or we could do my dick in you mouth and Captn's dick in your ass or pussy (his choice) or  what I like to call the comination.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Well how about a threesome with me, you and The Captn' to finish you off as the headlining act. Or we could do my dick in you mouth and Captn's dick in your ass or pussy (his choice) or what I like to call the comination.


 
we would call that spit-roasting . . .


----------



## Tesla (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow..sad as hell in here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Wow..sad as hell in here.


 
sad that we're talking about fucking, rather than sad personal relationship breakdowns?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> we would call that spit-roasting . . .


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 28, 2010)

You know, I have never had a threesome.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 28, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> we would call that spit-roasting . . .


Lol, split-roasting?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 28, 2010)

Shame on you!



CellarDoor said:


> You know, I have never had a threesome.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 28, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> You know, I have never had a threesome.



Here is your chance! I'm usually not into threesomes but I'll do it for you because I'm a nice guy.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Shame on you!



I know, I know.  As I understand it, you haven't really lived till you have a threesome.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 28, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I know, I know.  As I understand it, you haven't really lived till you have a threesome.



You'll love it. You'll finally feel like a real woman!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 28, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Shame on you!



Me and my buddy used to specialize in it back in the day.

The first girl we did will forever be known as "The Dual Mule"

Funny thing is we met the girl at a party turned orgy.  If you've never experienced an orgy, Its a strange situation initially.  Im not one of those creepy orgy type of people.  It just happened.  I think its a one time deal for most normal people.  Just lucky to be a part of it.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 28, 2010)

vortrit said:


> You'll love it. You'll finally feel like a real woman!



Trust me, I feel like a real woman now.  This is not a good convo for me to have given my mood lately.  





Ima be a good girl and go to bed.


Kisses to you and the Captin.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 28, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Trust me, I feel like a real woman now.  This is not a good convo for me to have given my mood lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll feel more woman... and stuff....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 28, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I know, I know.  As I understand it, you haven't really lived till you have a threesome.



Or a foursome, moarsome, etc...


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> sad that we're talking about fucking, rather than sad personal relationship breakdowns?


 
Sad ur talking about fucking 2 other dudes in a 3-some


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

Well technically Cellar is transgender...and is allowed by state law to enter a womans bathroom. However, transgender "women" must not urinate standing up. They must sit down and pee. This is state law...I didnt make this shit up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Sad ur talking about fucking 2 other dudes in a 3-some


 
Vortit was on one end, CellarDoor is a chick . . oh thats right, you aint seen her vagina pics yet


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2010)

Transgender, whatever. Show me a donut and I will stick my dick in it right now


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2010)

Just fucking with u Ted.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2010)

now thats one handsome semite


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Transgender, whatever. Show me a donut and I will stick my dick in it right now


 

did my signature contribute to this Fantasy?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> did my signature contribute to this Fantasy?


 
yes, random sounds and images swings my attention


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2010)

Talking about Nikki Sixx of Motley Crue and what a puss he is!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 28, 2010)

Sooo.... What are my favorite deviants doing today?


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2010)

Just ate a Turkey Salad sangwich.. About to go buy some Tires for my least favorite person, then go to lunch with that same person... then hopefully she'll let me put my tongue in her manly ass.. :crossesfingers:

Sooooo, besides that, i'm actually gonna SFLegz today... need to get my squat up some.. 200lbs is way too lite


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 28, 2010)

I did legs yesterday, I'm a little sore.

I gotta get the tags renewed on the car. Then Im gonna help my friend clean her mom's house.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 28, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I did legs yesterday, I'm a little sore.
> 
> I gotta get the tags renewed on the car. Then Im gonna help my friend clean her mom's house.


 
Kinda like that show Hoarders?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 28, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Kinda like that show Hoarders?



Lol, no.  Her moms sick so I will clean while she tends to her mother.


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2010)

How about you let her clean and i'll tend to the sick mother and you <3


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> How about you let her clean and i'll tend to the sick mother and you <3



I might be on the skinny side for you, but if you want to have a go at my girl and her mother I will hook you up.


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2010)

Nah.. I've been slimming down and getting moar jerked lately... So I need girls who aren't fat... Maybe not ready for a hottie like you, but hopefully sooon.

However, until i'm ready for your Box, I am accepting Nude pics with your face in them.. Just sayin


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Maybe not ready for a hottie like you, but hopefully sooon.
> 
> However, until i'm ready for your Box, I am accepting Nude pics with your face in them.. Just sayin


 
U dumbasses will never learn ur hitting on a dude


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 28, 2010)

A. Cap't meant to say a bagel, not a donut.

B. Saney, WTF are you doing buying this girl's tires???  Cease and desist from said activity immediately.

Anyway, just pinned some mel2 with a syringe I mistakenly ordered.  Ordered slin pins w/ the needle included.  I figured it was the kind I had before w/ switchable pins rather than fixed.  These things are 29 rather than the 23 g I had been using but you can't draw w/ one pin then stick w/ the other.  i was a bit worried about having to stick w/ a dulled pin but this was absolutely painless....i mean not feel a damn thing painless.  29 is the way to go for sub-q, for sure.

Need to finally get back to the gym today.  Been sick w/ a nagging cold/cough that i'm just getting done w/ now.  Thing has kept me out of the gym for damn near two weeks aside from a delt workout I did at home over a week ago.  I'm thinking maybe my tren e is just starting to kick in because today starts the second week and out of nowhere I was sweating my ass off last night.  Like literally sitting shirtless on the couch w/ sweat dripping down worse than if I were working out.  Didn't expect to see sides this early but hoping the strength shows up this early too in the gym today.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 28, 2010)

Just saw a hilarious news story.  Some dem got her nails did at a salon and got pissed when they weren't as long as she thought they should be for the price.  So she called 911 about it...FOUR TIMES!  Second time she called the deputy was already there standing right by her.  The 911 tape was funny as hell as the operator was bitching at her for calling 911 over a nail dispute, esp when they had already sent a guy out.  Silly dem.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 28, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, split-roasting?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 28, 2010)

Lol, I know what it is. I just wasn't wild about being compared to a pig


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2010)

*NiagaraBalls: "B. Saney, WTF are you doing buying this girl's tires???  Cease and desist from said activity immediately."*


I just love spending money... I think next time I get paid i'm going to buy some More placebos off the same guy i bought them from last time... DRSE!!!

Even if its just Canola oil, i love the "junkie" feeling

Plus, if these DRSE Gears are actually good, i know a million ppl i can distribute them too... i'm surrounded by gyms (full of Not Bigs of course)


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

Ease off the Unfunny pills and raise adex. You sucker for love ass-nigger!


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, if you'd let me buy you some Tren powder and have it shipped to you i would... but your such a Non-White boy lover these days...


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2010)

to much booze.....I live the life!!!! pocket's swole,chest swole,saint's going to the super bowl again,Beautiful venezuelan GILF What more can a knig ask for!!!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

Buncha Guido application taking mofos 'round this vicinity.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Buncha Guido application taking mofos 'round this vicinity.


 
No guido.....french,Itallian,Native american.My application was denied.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2010)

Fuckin homos galore round dis place..Off to the tanning salon for a little R & R.


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> No guido.....french,Itallian,Native american.My application was denied.


 

French = Pussies
Natives = Savages 


Thats why you were denied!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> DRSE!!!
> 
> Even if its just Canola oil, i love the "junkie" feeling


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

My DRSE gears had an orange pube floating in it.

Saney?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Fuckin homos galore round dis place..Off to the tanning salon for a little R & R.


 
you finally decided to cut off your last 5 strands of hair????


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

lmao

Hes rocking the Linus


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> you finally decided to cut off your last 5 strands of hair????


 
WTF??  My Dome's been shaved clean for 6 + years ya fukkin' kniggers


Sweet looking dome too I might add


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

Goddamn master race germans with your perfectly shaped domes and aesthetic, jerked physiques.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Goddamn master race germans with your perfectly shaped domes and aesthetic, jerked physiques.


 
 werd


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Goddamn master race germans with your perfectly shaped domes and aesthetic, jerked physiques.


 
How did you know I was German?  

Now u know I hate Jews.


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, it all makes sense. 

You anti-semites turned Joshs' grandfather into a lampshade.

Josh coincidentally sold this lamp on Ebay. He made out pretty good too.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2010)

Tesla said:


> WTF?? My Dome's been shaved clean for 6 + years ya fukkin' kniggers
> 
> 
> Sweet looking dome too I might add


 
you look like a jerked mr.clean


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2010)

Just took 3 ml of Sten "C"........If that doen't get me serious wood for the Ex's visit tonight I'm crackin' skulls...


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

"smoke up Johnny"


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2010)

LOL...."I don't think I need to be talkin' you fuckin' dildos any longer".


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

Best movie ever.

Molly was a piece back then.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2010)

YouTube Video











 "Stupid, worthless, no good God damm free-loading SOB, retarded big mouth know it all asshole jerk,... u forgot ugly, lazy, and dis-respectful...shut up bitch.. go fix me turkey pot pie"


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

John "Bender" 

I need some tree damnit


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2010)

I just SFW with my sand filled trash..

I sharted in my pants when i did my DB Lunges... I had to smell it a second time when the fan blew it back in my face...


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

nice. hows those knees holding up?


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2010)

Doing ok i guess. No pain.. 

So i'm good to shoot higher

Then... MOAR GEARS!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 28, 2010)

SF'd back and was stronger than last time.  Nice after missing a lot of workouts while sick.  Bout to dog a steak Chipotle burrito!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 28, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Fuckin homos galore round dis place..Off to the tanning salon for a little R & R.


 don't forget your pedi and mani...the fagosity is out of control in this mug where is Naigraballs


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

YouTube Video











 <3


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 28, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stickit in your big brown eye.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...eriously-how-big-your-cock-2.html#post2134567


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 28, 2010)

Reminds me of the black face episode of Its always Sunny.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 28, 2010)

Work IN Progress said:


> Stickit in your big brown eye.



Go Steelers!  I was wearing my Steelers shoes and wick shirt and got complimented on them by a hot girl there that also happened to be a fan.  SCOAR!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 28, 2010)

I have had the most stressful couple of days.  Thank you Mr. Phone Sex, I am nice and relaxed now.


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

lol 






YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 28, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I have had the most stressful couple of days.  Thank you Mr. Phone Sex, I am nice and relaxed now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2010)

supp lezbotrons? I pinned 500mg of plant sterols and 200mg of beta-al into my quad this morn . . aspirated, saw red, withdrew and whooosh! Fkg geyser!

1st time in 8 months that had happened  Changed the tip and pinned. Driving to the airport I had fkg crazy wood, had to strap it down so I could walk to the terminal. I quite often have random thoughts of pussy, so had to consciously keep a clean mind while I checked in with this hot lil piece of totty . . damn!

Cheers to the Highly Geared!


----------



## SFW (Dec 29, 2010)

> had to strap it down so I could walk to the terminal


----------



## Tesla (Dec 29, 2010)

Just hammered the Ex to sleep....  3ml of "C" was more than she could handle...still sitting here with wood while she sleeps


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Just hammered the Ex to sleep.... 3ml of "C" was more than she could handle...still sitting here with wood while she sleeps


 
Did you wipe your dick on her meat curtains?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2010)

Bloodhound Gang make some of the funniest songs....

Regrets I've had a few
First and foremost I'd like to mention you
For the sake of conversation we'll call you the Brand New Heavy
Your a mix between an *Ugnaut*(those pig nosed trolls in Star Wars) and Eugene Levy
You can call it big-boned, I prefer to call it gut
You're Buddha you're Shamu you're Jabba the fuckin' Hutt
*You had harpoon scars and your boobies were hairy*
I smelt tuna melt but I wasn't gonna worry
It was 3 A.M. and I wasn't gettin' squat
So I rolled you up in flour and aimed it for the wet spot

Cause you're pretty when I'm drunk
You're pretty when I'm drunk
(and I'm pretty fuckin' drunk)






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Dec 29, 2010)

YouTube Video











lol


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 29, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> supp lezbotrons? I pinned 500mg of plant sterols and 200mg of beta-al into my quad this morn . . aspirated, saw red, withdrew and whooosh! Fkg geyser!
> 
> 1st time in 8 months that had happened  Changed the tip and pinned. Driving to the airport I had fkg crazy wood, had to strap it down so I could walk to the terminal. I quite often have random thoughts of pussy, so had to consciously keep a clean mind while I checked in with this hot lil piece of totty . . damn!
> 
> Cheers to the Highly Geared!



Dude, don't you have a fuck buddy you can get a little AP from to uh...relieve some pressure?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 29, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Dude, don't you have a fuck buddy you can get a little AP from to uh...relieve some pressure?


 
Had one of those last night


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 29, 2010)

Buddies can be unreliable though.  I have a number of girls I can call but too many times theyre busy, raggin, cant get away from a bf, or whatever.  Thats why you need a few because coordinating can be a bitch.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 29, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Had one of those last night



I thought you boys shared details.....


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 29, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Buddies can be unreliable though.  I have a number of girls I can call but too many times theyre busy, raggin, cant get away from a bf, or whatever.  Thats why you need a few because coordinating can be a bitch.



It's soooo much easier getting a fuck buddy when you are female.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 29, 2010)

Sup mah kniggs


----------



## SFW (Dec 29, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> It's soooo much easier getting a fuck buddy when you are female.


 

Really? How would you know? j/k


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, we have to work at it.  I can't bitch too much though.  I've had  some really fun ones.  Just need to get some new ones since the regs  have gotten less reliable lately.  Time for a new crop.


----------



## Saney (Dec 29, 2010)

Didn't have a ride home from work since my car had a flat tire... so I walked my fat ass home from work in the fucking cold... god damn that sucked... there went an hour of my nigger life


----------



## SFW (Dec 29, 2010)

flat tire = GiGi


GICH!


----------



## independent (Dec 29, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I have had the most stressful couple of days.  Thank you Mr. Phone Sex, I am nice and relaxed now.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Didn't have a ride home from work since my car had a flat tire... so I walked my fat ass home from work in the fucking cold... god damn that sucked... there went an hour of my nigger life



Good for you, it builds character...


----------



## SFW (Dec 29, 2010)

good thing i have a AAA card  

But how hard is it to change a flat? I guess he didnt want to break a nail.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 29, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


>



Say I'm a hot chick first, fucker.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Really? How would you know? j/k


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't wait to get home and give my girl a facial


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 29, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


>



Fucker, what are you laughing at?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah AAA or even the same service cheaper through your car insurance or cell phone company.  No reason to have to walk.

In other news, just hit my 2nd dose of tren e.  Upped it from 220 week 1 to 300.  I noticed a couple nights ago I was sweaty as fuck just sitting on the couch.  Shirtless and sweat literally dripping off.  Maybe that was an early manifestation of sides.  We'll see how this week goes.  I imagine it starts to kick in a week from today at day 15.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 29, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 29, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Fucker, what are you laughing at?


 

I know your hot cellar calm down


----------



## Tesla (Dec 29, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I know your hot cellar calm down


 

A hot dude.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 29, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I know your hot cellar calm down



Thanky


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 29, 2010)

Tesla said:


> A hot dude.



Sux my strap-on.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2010)

I busy rebuilding my fk-buddy list . . but at work I only got LHJO . . thats 9 days of LHJO. Someone said to start tickling the prostate, could have been Mr F 




 . .oh, put on an extra 3lbs over last 3 days  . ..  233lb!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Sux my strap-on.



I wonder who that could be...


----------



## Tesla (Dec 30, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

mid 70's today and highs near 80 tomorrow...Holy shit


----------



## Tesla (Dec 30, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 30, 2010)

I just pinned myself for the first time. In the quad. It wasn't bad, but I'm a big puss when I cums to needles. The first try, I didn't seem like anything was goin in. So I pulled. Spent 5 minutes trying not to pass the fukk out. Then did it a 2nd time and it was all good.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 30, 2010)

You think these high doses of plant sterols are affecting my mood? I asked this doucher NB at 24 hour  gheyness if he had a fukkin problem with me. He was eye fukkin me for 20 minutes... And not like he was into me desirasis, but like he had a chip on his shoulder. One of those fukks that trains back erry GD day. All he has is lats and walks around with is arms out... Fukkin ghey NB!!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

^ the solution is to become more jacked than he. Eventually he will avert his eyes because he wont want to get stomped. However, becoming 'mo jacked and 'mo desirable has its own problems. Such as people constantly asking what your routine is or "how big are those guns". And thats just the non-queers. Once the Queers get wind of the jerkedness, they'll try and SFW near you just to oggle.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for you input... I think you may underestimate my jerked & hyoogenous. I get that shit all the time, as well as, the 'what supps/gears are you on?' I enjoy the 'are you fukkin serious' responses when I lie about my placebo abuses.

This particular NB, is one the guys under the misguided notion the he is, in fact, a big and jacked... I'm sure you see those fools occasionally.

His response to my inquiry today? "ummmm... No" while looking confused and nervous...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 30, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> His response to my inquiry today? "ummmm... No" while looking confused and nervous...


What was your inquiry?  "Wanna go back to the showers and probe my glutes...?"


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

He wanted to know if he looked fat in his new pair of xmas gym shorts.

yes, yes you do buzzard. 

GICH!


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 30, 2010)

He ordered the Criss Angel Mind Freak DVD off TV.  "These tricks are AWESOME!!!" - Lame kid on commercial



240PLUS said:


>


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 30, 2010)

Makin' some chili tonight w/ the deer meat, black beans, etc.  Just dogged a couple salmon patties and some shell pasta.  Moar food!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 30, 2010)

240PLUS said:


>


Do you know what shit like this does to the mind of a stoned person, I mean come on your blowing my mind and bumming me out....not the levitation portion that I can believe in my condition but the fucking pizza is torturing me...it never stops...






YouTube Video











That's what I'm gonna do tonight, order pizza, put some Zappa and Tom Waits on the old playlist, break out the peace pipe and get grimey pizza stains on my new lion emblazoned wife beater to match the dried cum stains on my black corduroy cargo shorts (you know as described in Fear and Loathing us dope fiends can be distinguished by the semen stains from chronic masturbation)


"His pants will be incrusted with semen stains from constantly jacking off when he can't find a rape victim"


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 30, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I wonder who that could be...



Lol, you know exactly who I am.


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> some shell pasta.


 

My favorite. 

Makin sweet mashed potatoes, turkey cheese burgers on whole wheat "thin" bagels. And homemade chocolate milk made with cocoa powder and splenderrr. Gotta blend it in the blender because the powder wont dissolve easilly in milk. 

Anywho, i Would murder someone for a rack of pork ribs right now. Dont feel like going out though. I miss those BBQ pit places they had in NC. Nothing but corporate chains and hispanic joints down here. meh.

I need a really fat southern woman that i can date while im bulking. Then in the summer ill ditch her for a bimbo who could burn cereal.


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, you know exactly who I am.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> My favorite.
> 
> Makin sweet mashed potatoes, turkey cheese burgers on whole wheat "thin" bagels. And homemade chocolate milk made with cocoa powder and splenderrr. Gotta blend it in the blender because the powder wont dissolve easilly in milk.
> 
> ...


 

lol fat girls are great for bulking..Suck ok dick 2....only problem is they bulk up more then you do


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> mid 70's today and highs near 80 tomorrow...Holy shit


 
 do you live down the street from me?????


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 30, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Do you know what shit like this does to the mind of a stoned person, I mean come on your blowing my mind and bumming me out....not the levitation portion that I can believe in my condition but the fucking pizza is torturing me...it never stops...
> 
> With all due respect maniclion, at least you have the privilege of being stoned.  I have to settle for Damania extract from Circle K. The bud wells have ran dry down here in Florida. Don't take it for granted my friend.


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

^ 240, where in florida are u?

No drought here. Its pricey for dank but its around. You need to meet some hispanics....they got it, trust me


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> do you live down the street from me?????


 

yep! Should i swing by later or..?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> yep! Should i swing by later or..?


 

hahaha still recovering from last time


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ^ 240, where in florida are u?
> 
> No drought here. Its pricey for dank but its around. You need to meet some hispanics....they got it, trust me


 
New orleans now , I use to live in destin miss it there


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2010)

going to get hammered tonight.....gilf at work won't have no clue as if I cared anyway...Tren,test,151      Bourbon st. here I come nvm It's still 9pm... Early as hell


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2010)

YouTube - I'm On A Boat (ft. T-Pain) - Album Version

I'm gay and can't post videos...this shit funny as hell!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>



You dont know me, fancy pants.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 30, 2010)

How are you making that home made choc milk specifically, like amount of splenda and cocoa powder per 8 oz. of milk?  I love milk and the splenda choc milk you can get now...it's just expensive for what it is.  Do you whip up just a glass at a time or can you make moar and it stays mixed w/ a little shake up.  

AMGDI!!!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> You dont know me, fancy pants.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> You dont know me, fancy pants.



You don't know me like dat!!!!  A popular dem saying.


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> How are you making that home made choc milk specifically, like amount of splenda and cocoa powder per 8 oz. of milk? I love milk and the splenda choc milk you can get now...it's just expensive for what it is. Do you whip up just a glass at a time or can you make moar and it stays mixed w/ a little shake up.
> 
> AMGDI!!!!


 

16 oz skim
2 tbs cocoa powder (unsweetened)
the tiniest pinch of salt
6 packets of splenda. 

You can do a mix of Equal as well. 

Throw a couple of ice cubes in...blend for 30

It always boosts my mood. lot of flavonoids and anti-ox's as well.

:ChocolateMilk:

i never save. Whip up a fresh batch as needed!


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You don't know me like dat!!!! A popular dem saying.


 

I knew she was a blacky. Its prob my Ex stalking me. (oh, the ego on me)


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>



I was gonna say something nice, fancy, but now I'm gonna tell you to take the above post back.


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2010)

SOOOO

Why Does Robert only Chime in on my FB posts when they are Uber Gay?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 30, 2010)

NC wins in OT!!!


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ^ 240, where in florida are u?
> 
> No drought here. Its pricey for dank but its around. You need to meet some hispanics....they got it, trust me




Dade City. I live in hick ville...I used to be the Tampa man with the Tampa Tan.  Now I moved to this toilet and there

aint shit out here.


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

have you tried the synthetic cannabinoid blends yet? they got banned on the 24th by the DEA but head shops still sell em. gets you baked just like tree but its pricier.


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I was gonna say something nice, fancy, but now I'm gonna tell you to take the above post back.


 

i might be mr. fancy pants but youre Mrs. Serious pants.

Speaking of which, take em off :Lotion:


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i might be mr. fancy pants but youre Mrs. Serious pants.
> 
> Speaking of which, take em off :Lotion:



I haven't worn pants all day so there is nothing to take off.


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 30, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> New orleans now , I use to live in destin miss it there



I've heard of Destin.


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> have you tried the synthetic cannabinoid blends yet? they got banned on the 24th by the DEA but head shops still sell em. gets you baked just like tree but its pricier.



No I haven't. That's news to me.


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I haven't worn pants all day so there is nothing to take off.


 

 what a Tease!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> No I haven't. That's news to me.


 

Yup. Its called Mr. Nice guy, Serenity now, few other brand names. They all contain Jwh-018, jwh-073 and a few other agonist. Highly addictive though. It binds to the cannabinoid receptors 8 x stronger than real tree


----------



## Tesla (Dec 30, 2010)

Place is lame as hell...holy fuck it's lame


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

well make it better you exciting mother fucker!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> what a Tease!!



Lol.



Why yes. Yes I am.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 30, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Place is lame as hell...holy fuck it's lame



You have my undivided attention.  What would you like to talk about?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> You have my undivided attention. What would you like to talk about?


 
not sure...just bored as fuck...just depressed as fuck..


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 30, 2010)

Tesla said:


> not sure...just bored as fuck...just depressed as fuck..



I'm sorry,  

Got plans for New Year's Eve?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 30, 2010)

He's gonna be playing bingo and pinnochle at the senior center.  The GILF is vacationing in Cali at the moment so she'll.be joining him there.  There's a prune juice toast at midnight if any can stay up that late.  





CellarDoor said:


> I'm sorry,
> 
> Got plans for New Year's Eve?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 30, 2010)

NiagaraBalls said:


> He's gonna be playing bingo and pinnochle at the senior center.  The GILF is vacationing in Cali at the moment so she'll.be joining him there.  There's a prune juice toast at midnight if any can stay up that late.




I was reallllly trying to be nice. I don't think he likes me.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I was reallllly trying to be nice. I don't think he likes me.



You should put out. That will always help a guys disposition towards a woman. Or pretend you're going to put out and start to give him a blow job then shove a kong dong up his ass while your slurping away.

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I was reallllly trying to be nice. I don't think he likes me.


 
If its real puss I like it..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2010)

. . .mmm . . big test is giving me random wood and arm pumps . . not to mention making me shit at least 5x a day 

Gears!


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2010)

Ham Salad Sammich for breakfast! and 20oz of Water (I don't drink enough water)


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 31, 2010)

Also a midnight buffet at GC!


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2010)

Wmgdg??


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy late New Yr to Capt and early to errybody else.  Gonna try that choc. milk recipe in a min.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 31, 2010)

The choc milk was good but I added moar splenda to taste.


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2010)

That Female mail person looks like her Clit is getting awfully big... I might have to hide behind the Mailbox (since i'm losing weight rapidly) and Club her with a 9Iron


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 31, 2010)

Tesla said:


> If its real puss I like it..




He likes me.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 31, 2010)

vortrit said:


> You should put out. That will always help a guys disposition towards a woman. Or pretend you're going to put out and start to give him a blow job then shove a kong dong up his ass while your slurping away.
> 
> GICH!



Thanks for the advice.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Thanks for the advice.



Your welcome. One more quick tip: when your done shove some flamin' hot Fritos in your anus and poop them out into his mouth.


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2010)

Sfw!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 31, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Your welcome. One more quick tip: when your done shove some flamin' hot Fritos in your anus and poop them out into his mouth.



I don't have any flamin' hot Fritos.  What about Jalepeno Cheetos?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't have any flamin' hot Fritos.  What about Jalepeno Cheetos?



Yeah those will work - plus they look like little turds anyway.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 31, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Yeah those will work - plus they look like little turds anyway.



And if you get the crunchy kind they don't break as your trying to them in.  They're just more practical.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> And if you get the crunchy kind they don't break as your trying to them in.  They're just more practical.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Year to all you Godless Sons of Bitches and Reacharound Merchants of UnBiggness!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Happy New Year to all you Godless Sons with *Bitch tits *and Reacharound Merchants of UnBiggness!



Say thank you, Saney. I fixed it for you.


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2010)

Umm


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 31, 2010)

Lol


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2010)

*Marijuana Makes You Gay*

Praise Christ that True Christians??? are never tempted by the Devil's weed!

The results are in from Landover University. A carefully controlled double blind study in which half of the 20 male participants smoked oregano and the other half cannibis, a Schedule I narcotic.

The prinicpal finding of the study is that ingestion of THC, in any amount, lowers your inhibitions and self control. Men normally adverse to immoral conduct threw their conscience out the window after a bong hit.

In short, 100 percent of the uninhibited men that were stoned engaged in either autofellatio or sodomy. All ten men regretted the experience the next day. Most are in counseling and being tested for AIDS and rectumosis. They universally agree that it was marijuana that lead to the depravity and would not have engaged in such filth if not under the influence.

Praise Jesus Christ for the War on Drugs!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2010)

wtf?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2010)

. .all the weed-smoking CTers have all tested +tve for HIV, although that AIDS-infested monkey that hangs around here could be the culprit


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2010)

vortrit said:


> wtf?



You must be a pot smoker.
You must "smoke a good bong"


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2010)

Heinekens going on right now!!!


----------



## SFW (Dec 31, 2010)

Sobriety going on here


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Sobriety going on here


 


On New Year's Eve?  WTF??


----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> You must be a pot smoker.
> You must "smoke a good bong"



Don't smoke at all anymore. I just drink and won't be doing that tonight... maybe not.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Don't smoke at all anymore. I just drink and won't be doing that tonight... maybe not.



_the good bong_...


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2010)

Buncha non-drinking sober homos all up in dis joint on New Years Eve...WTF fags


----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Buncha non-drinking sober homos all up in dis joint on New Years Eve...WTF fags



Oh, I'll probably end up drinking.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2010)

A beautiful, voluptuous woman went to a gynecologist.

The doctor took one look at this woman and all his professionalism went out the window.

He immediately told her to undress. After she had disrobed the doctor began to stroke her thigh.

Doing so, he asked her, "Do you know what I'm doing?"

"Yes," she replied, "you're checking for any abrasions or dermatological abnormalities."

"That is right," said the doctor.

Then he began to fondle her breasts. "Do you know what I'm doing now?" he asked.

"Yes," the woman said, "you're checking for any lumps or breast cancer."

"Correct," replied the shady doctor.

Finally, he mounted his patient and started having sexual intercourse with her.

He asked, "Do you know what I'm doing now?"

"Yes," she said. "You're getting herpes; which is why I came here in the first place."


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 31, 2010)

I have an excuse. I'm the DD.  No drinks for me.


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2010)

Honestly, i think i'm going to find another place to share my thoughts on... someone again contacted my Ex g/f and told her some shit about me and what i've said on here..

Why can't the childish acts stop?

Fuck this nigger ass place


----------



## SFW (Dec 31, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Buncha non-drinking sober homos all up in dis joint on New Years Eve...WTF fags


 
ive done enough drinking this year. time to get into the best shape of my life.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 31, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Buncha non-drinking sober homos all up in dis joint on New Years Eve...WTF fags


 what is up with all these poop stabbers pony WTF...the fagosity is out of control again


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 31, 2010)

So GD ghey... I'm gettin pissed drunk and possibly removed from the bar.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> So GD ghey... I'm gettin pissed drunk and possibly removed from the bar.


 



That's my man.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 31, 2010)

Just had a delicious drank of various vodkas and other spirits.  Prob do a champagne toast at midnight, 3 mins away.   Most likely champagne and Chambord.  Dick Clark lookd way better this yr.  Last yr. he looked like death warmed over.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Years!!! Did get removed, but I sprayed up the ol' lady in da back of the mega cab around 12:10am. These rugburns are the worst...


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Just had a delicious drank of various vodkas and other spirits. Prob do a champagne toast at midnight, 3 mins away. Most likely champagne and Chambord. Dick Clark lookd way better this yr. Last yr. he looked like death warmed over.


 
lol I think he had a massive stroke.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2011)

Vodka Fueled. Time for bed.


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

The level of undesirability in this thread is astounding!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2011)

Gich!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> The level of undesirability in this thread is astounding!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Honestly, i think i'm going to find another place to share my thoughts on... someone again contacted my Ex g/f and told her some shit about me and what i've said on here..
> 
> Why can't the childish acts stop?
> 
> Fuck this nigger ass place


 
You dumb fuck. You stupid, retarded, jelly-titted window licker!

How about this then: Youre equally retarded ass-faced slut of an Ex- logs on a reads the shit for herself? 

Is she possible of such a deed? Is she, hmm?

Answer me goddamit! 

Now fk off, but before you do apologise for even hinting someone here would shit on your Ex let alone tell her of your misdeeds . .


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2011)

thats your fkg problem saney, some bitch comes along and steals your testosterone, you dump your mates, get taken for a ride then have the fkg gaul to blame your mates again when in reality your bitch is actually spying on your dumbass. Seriously son, grow a fkg pair or at least take some hcG!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You dumb fuck. You stupid, retarded, jelly-titted window licker!
> 
> How about this then: Youre equally retarded ass-faced slut of an Ex- logs on a reads the shit for herself?
> 
> ...



This is not a problem Saney getting a Cleveland Steamer will not solve.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm making Saney french toast so he will feel better and not leave us.






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You dumb fuck. You stupid, retarded, jelly-titted window licker!
> 
> How about this then: Youre equally retarded ass-faced slut of an Ex- logs on a reads the shit for herself?
> 
> ...


+ MUTHER FUCKING 1

Saney, let me just say this man...


You are a FUCKING Retard. 

Seriously, a fucking retard.

1) She made up the preg

2) She stabbed your tires

3) That new guy she claims shes in a relationship with is too goodlooking...so it was obviously a ploy to make you jealous (which you bought) Funny as soon as your tires get stabbed and you re-friend her, shes "single" again lol. Duh.

4) She is reading the CT shit herself with her wide, splayed-out mongoloid eyes and pretending that people are "writing" her. No one writes her. 

How else would she know about crisco gears and tranny beatings? lmao

You fucking sap ass piece of shit. You are not my brother. You are now demoted to my little sister. Whom i violated several times during ambien/151 benders. 

P.s. Ms. Kumi is reading this and pounding her large, manly, meaty fists onto her table....no doubt coming up with new schemes to keep you in her life.

She cant move on because shes a fat, ugly, bull-dyke looking monstrosity. 

Facia Brute!!


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 1, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 1, 2011)

My head hurts and the fish stick is sore and swollen from AP the last couple days.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 1, 2011)

If Saney went from brother to molested sister does that mean he went from Alphonse's nephew to niece?  I'm cornfused....  HYCH


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

He is now Al's niece. Yes.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 1, 2011)

Good morning, deviants.  Happy New Year.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 1, 2011)

WTF is going on? I don't smoke tree anymore and I'm still confused..What has happenned? 

 I haven't SFW in 2 weeks......2 WEEKS!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

O Hai!


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> WTF is going on? I don't smoke tree anymore and I'm still confused..What has happenned?
> 
> I haven't SFW in 2 weeks......2 WEEKS!!!
> 
> ...


 

nothing new. Saney is butt fucking his homies again. Gi is back at her psychotic ways and Cellardoor still has a johnson.

Dont worry bro. Just make up your mind to sfw. you'll get back into it.

lol @ 2 weeks. best scene ever. She looks like Gi a lil.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll get back...thank God for Muscle memory........Stupid Holiday season always fucks me up for a month.......my bf is way down for sure....but need to get size back......time for a little Bacardi and Football 

Saney's drama seems continuous.


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2011)

My drama will end soon enough.. It'll either get better or much worse.. either way, it'll end.

Then I can be a single man for ever cause I no longer have my lover


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

im going to murder the weights today. Woke up to my neighbors slammin car doors and laughin it up. So much fucking rage. Seriously. i visualize myself slamming the car door on my neighbors head repeatedly until i see grey matter. 

I swear to all that is holy if i was terminally ill, id be on a fucking clock tower with an M-16


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe we can hook Saney up with Cellardoor.


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

shes too fem and skinny. He likes chicks with large, square mandibles capable of cracking walnuts.  
Cellar might have a dick but shes using estrogen. he wouldnt like that


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2011)

I wouldn't pay much attention to Saney's last few post anyway. Two of these last night and he wasn't himself.







Maybe we can swap Cellardoor's estrogen with some quality gears.


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

That looks good ^

My palms are sweating right now.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2011)

I know. I was trying to be an unfunny ass because it's pink, but it actually does look pretty good. Down the hatch!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2011)

WikiLeaks: The Game - JeuxJeuxJeux.fr


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> WikiLeaks: The Game - JeuxJeuxJeux.fr



 lawl!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 1, 2011)

Anymore Fagosity in the CT and I'm crackin' skulls.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> My drama will end soon enough.. It'll either get better or much worse.. either way, it'll end.
> 
> Then I can be a single man for ever cause I no longer have my lover


 
 . .  single man . . . . bitch you BETTER apologise


----------



## Tesla (Jan 1, 2011)

Saney drama's gotta end soon ...I got enough problems of my own...






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Anymore Fagosity in the CT and I'm crackin' skulls.



Then where the hell is Saney going to post?


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 1, 2011)

Whatup fags? Still being nb's and estrogen injecting pussys i see.


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

very strong urge for lasagna right now. Its almost unbearable.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Anymore Fagosity in the CT and I'm crackin' skulls.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> nothing new. Saney is butt fucking his homies again. Gi is back at her psychotic ways and Cellardoor still has a johnson.
> 
> Dont worry bro. Just make up your mind to sfw. you'll get back into it.
> 
> lol @ 2 weeks. best scene ever. She looks like Gi a lil.



The only Johnson I have is a 12 inch jelly that I have stashed under the bed.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Maybe we can hook Saney up with Cellardoor.


I am at least ten dress sizes too small for him and I like to fuck guys with pecs the size of my tits and no gyno.





Just sayin'


----------



## independent (Jan 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I am at least ten dress sizes too small for him and I like to fuck guys with pecs the size of my tits and no gyno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His gyno is bigger than your tits.


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> The only Johnson I have is a 12 inch jelly that I have stashed under the bed.


 

get on cam and ill show you why they call me Fantastico!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> get on cam and ill show you why they call me Fantastico!



Lol, I don't have a cam and I'm real hard to impress, baby.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> His gyno is bigger than your tits.



I have no doubt.  Like I said, I prefer a nice, hard chest.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I have no doubt. Like I said, I prefer a nice, hard chest.


 
That's me


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> That's me



Bald head and hard chest?  Hmmmmmm......


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 1, 2011)

Geez, I'm bored.  Being home on a Saturday nite sux.


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

so go workout.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> so go workout.



I did already.


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

Whats your routine like?


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

redbull, green tea, bronkaid...And off i go.


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2011)

WTF? my chest isn't all fat.. fuck

I need to get shredded.. should I use Mast or more tren to get cut up?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Whats your routine like?



As far as what? How often and what I do?  Clarify the question.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> As far as what? How often and what I do? Clarify the question.


 

nevermind babe. 

You obviously dont workout


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2011)

. . raged at a nb in the gym tonight . . fkg idiot walked right in front while I was mil pressing his fkg bodyweight

JFC YOU WANT YOUR FKG SKULL CAVED IN????? 

ok ok mate, take it easy.

KEEP YOU FKG DISTANCE FROM ME!

 . . others were looking at me and shit, so I put my shit down and had a quiet word and said he freaked me out because I thought I was going to clock him in the head etc . .   mwahahaha! 

Gears!


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

well my shorts ripped at the seam during squats tonight. So i just dropped my shorts and finished my workout in my fucking undies. thats 100% dedication right there.

didnt matter. only a handful of people in there.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't believe some of the stupidity going on outside the CT. Bunch of fagtastic poop stabbers.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm never ordering jack shit from sten again.  A buncha incompetent motherfuckers.  My cc wouldn't work and I got locked out again for the 2nd time.  I'm sticking with chemone.  I never had any problems there and their shit is not underdosed.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> nevermind babe.
> 
> You obviously dont workout



Lol, STFU, Fancy.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> well my shorts ripped at the seam during squats tonight. So i just dropped my shorts and finished my workout in my fucking undies. thats 100% dedication right there.
> 
> didnt matter. only a handful of people in there.



I hope you had on clean underwear.  Nothing worse than seeing skid marks combined with sweaty ass crack.    






Just sayin'


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

what am i...10 yrs old? lol. I think i know how to put some clean draws on. Thanks for the concern my Blaxican friend.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2011)

awww . . . the CT has a brand new romance blossoming!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

Uh...no.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> what am i...10 yrs old? lol. I think i know how to put some clean draws on. Thanks for the concern my Blaxican friend.



And you know I'm not blaxican.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2011)

3 day hangover.....Fucking shit cold weather back.Comeing off tren....Life sucks


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2011)

Coming off Tren huh??? Just add in a new Compound


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> And you know I'm not blaxican.


 

How?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> How?



I had that pic on my profile and the other one that I posted in the thread. The only thing you haven't seen is my face. I'm mixed but not blaxican.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I had that pic on my profile and the other one that I posted in the thread. The only thing you haven't seen is my face. I'm mixed but not blaxican.



Please post nudes so I can decide for myself.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Please post nudes so I can decide for myself.



No.





I saw you laughing in that big tit thread.  Fuckyou!


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2011)

I think she has a Butta-Face... 

Just sayin


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

Laughing? What are you talking about? I don't want the nudes because I'm a pervert... I want them to be able to tell your ethnicity. It's the best way. Plus, we want to make sure you do not have a penis.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 2, 2011)

Seacocks need to win for 2 WEEKS...inn a row in my NFL POOL!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Seacocks need to win for 2 WEEKS...inn a row in my NFL POOL!!!



I hope they win tonight. I hate the Rams.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I hope they win tonight. I hate the Rams.


 
Werd my Knigg!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 2, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> awww . . . the CT has a brand new romance blossoming!



Don't you mean bromance?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I think she has a Butta-Face...
> 
> Just sayin



That's not nice Saney, cause I do hate the way I look in pictures.





Meanie


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

This skinny blaxican gets way too much attention from you slobs.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

You want me to go away, Fantastico?


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

No. Please dont go baby. I love you.

i just want you for myself.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

(sigh) sarcasm?  From one of my favorites?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh CD, I was laughing at the Al Bundy pic in that other thread because he's funny as shit not you.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> No. Please dont go baby. I love you.
> 
> i just want you for myself.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Oh CD, I was laughing at the Al Bundy pic in that other thread because he's funny as shit not you.



I thought you were laughing at the fact that I got spanked by, Fantastico.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm suspicious that she's one of those aboriginal/eskimo hybrids, and quite possibly a transtesticle. Oterwise, it'd be so easy to put an end to this debate with a pic.  Maybe she's just diggin keeping the curiosity going.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm not posting a pic of my snatch just to satisfy you fuckers.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm diggin' this estrazolam 2nite.  So nice to chill with a nice mellow buzz w/out alcohol.  Feelin pretty


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

You are the ones that keep the controversy going not me.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm not posting a pic of my snatch just to satisfy you fuckers.



No neccesito snatch pic.  But a face (or rearview ) would suffice.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

A face picture will do... I can LHJO to that...


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

look, ill post an ass pic to break the ice. jesus christ buncha prudes.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

Did some looking around and I think I found her pic, check it out...


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

well a little mystery is nice. Remember Rachel? 

It all went downhill for her after her nudes mysteriously were leaked. Blame Julian Assange for that one.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought so.  Such a disappointment.  You can still be our friend tho.


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll post a cock pic if it helps 'break the ice'.

GICH!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

Ask NB if I'm a butta face.


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

so why only show him and not us? just curious?

Whats the logic behind your reasoning?

To be honest, and i speak for the majority of the CT...We feel a little slighted here.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 2, 2011)

*2 bowls deep of Blue Magic and off to slumberland....*


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 2, 2011)

A little?


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 2, 2011)

Just pinned a solution of plant sterols in canola oils. I think I'll stick with the glutes. Fukk pinnin quads.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> so why only show him and not us? just curious?
> 
> Whats the logic behind your reasoning?
> 
> To be honest, and i speak for the majority of the CT...We feel a little slighted here.



I feel cheated!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> so why only show him and not us? just curious?
> 
> Whats the logic behind your reasoning?
> 
> To be honest, and i speak for the majority of the CT...We feel a little slighted here.



I love you guys, you know that.  The deal is that I'm with this guy, it's a long term type of relationship.  He's a fucking control freak and I'm trying to get out.  He doesn't know I post on here. I know chances are slim, but if someone recognized me from a pic and he finds out it will complicate things.  So I just don't want to post my pic in the thread.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> well a little mystery is nice. Remember Rachel?
> 
> It all went downhill for her after her nudes mysteriously were leaked. Blame Julian Assange for that one.


 
 she gone for good It's not like  I even knew her anyway (for public reasons).No I did not meet her and knock her up the same night!My name is not even Ronnie .


Who am I?????


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I love you guys, you know that. The deal is that I'm with this guy, it's a long term type of relationship. He's a fucking control freak and I'm trying to get out. He doesn't know I post on here. I know chances are slim, but if someone recognized me from a pic and he finds out it will complicate things. So I just don't want to post my pic in the thread.


 
awww who cares......just blur your face out and roll with it!!!!! It's 2011 everyones doing it.


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> *2 bowls deep of Blue Magic and off to slumberland....*


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

I know it sounds stupid, just never mind.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2011)

If you want out of it, posting nudes and letting them get out to wikileaks would probably be the easiest way to get it done.  Just lookin' out 4ya.  GICH!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> If you want out of it, posting nudes and letting them get out to wikileaks would probably be the easiest way to get it done.  Just lookin' out 4ya.  GICH!



Lol, thanks Gears. I knew I could count on ya


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm not posting a pic of my snatch just to satisfy you fuckers.


Please !


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ask NB if I'm a butta face.


Nope !  the cellerdoor knobs are huge !


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 3, 2011)

@ CellarDoor...

I'm actually glad you are posting any pics, darlin. I like to believe my cock is bigger than yours. I'd hate to find out it's not.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 3, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> @ CellarDoor...
> 
> I'm actually glad you are posting any pics, darlin. I like to believe my cock is bigger than yours. I'd hate to find out it's not.



Say it aiint so, I been to her for the past 2 weeks !   Fuck
Does this mean im a    ??     Shit i wasted alot of ??


----------



## SFW (Jan 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I love you guys, you know that. The deal is that I'm with this guy, it's a long term type of relationship. He's a fucking control freak and I'm trying to get out. He doesn't know I post on here. I know chances are slim, but if someone recognized me from a pic and he finds out it will complicate things. So I just don't want to post my pic in the thread.


 

ahh i undertsand babe. Well, no one wanted you to stand there holding your drivers license and social with mug shot. I just wanted to see your body. This is after all a bodybuilding site


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2011)

poor cellar getting teased  . .  come now child, let theCaptn' give you big cuddles


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I love you guys, you know that.  The deal is that I'm with this guy, it's a long term type of relationship.  He's a fucking control freak and I'm trying to get out.  He doesn't know I post on here. I know chances are slim, but if someone recognized me from a pic and he finds out it will complicate things.  So I just don't want to post my pic in the thread.



You wouldn't take a beating for us? Some friend!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 3, 2011)

I promise she's not a buttah you LHJO attempting bastages.

Speaking of, i've been a LHJO fool the past week or so.  Like 24/7 total horndog mode, staring down bitches at the store or wherever.  Been on for close to three weeks and it hasn't kicked in fully as far as strength and anabolism, but DAMN.

Poppin wood for no reason, surfing porn constantly and even LHJO to semi-attractive bitches on some sites.  It's kinda funny to notice.  I downloaded a big site rip torrent file of back room casting couch.  That site rocks.  Some of their girls are hot, some borderline homely but it's like I can't bring myself to click off the vid and end up LHJO for the hell of it.

Also noticed orgasms are WAY intensified.  I got a bj at a party on sat and was laying down while she blew me.  To finish me off she jerked it and no lie...the shit flew all over and ht my stomach, hip, even upper chest.  hard to explain other than there's a lot more underlying power behind the blast.  Feels a lot moar intense and shoots forther than usual.  it's crazy but pretty fun.  now just waiting for the crazy test/tren strength and anabolism to kick in....tick tick.  Almost 3 weeks on test u. and almost 2 weeks on tren e.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> poor cellar getting teased  . .  come now child, let theCaptn' give you big cuddles



Lol 

I wouldn't have pegged you for a cuddler.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ahh i undertsand babe. Well, no one wanted you to stand there holding your drivers license and social with mug shot. I just wanted to see your body. This is after all a bodybuilding site



Ah I see like a neck down pic of me in my workout clothes or possibly what i wore on NYE?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ah I see like a neck down pic of me in my workout clothes or possibly what i wore on NYE?



Or your birthday suite???


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 3, 2011)

poor cellar getting teased  . . come now child, let theCaptn' give you big cuddles  




CellarDoor said:


> Lol
> 
> I wouldn't have pegged you for a cuddler.



The Captn's cycle has been playing mind games with him, I hear hes been tearing up during Hallmark greeting card commercials.


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 3, 2011)

Just pinned .5mg of Sten's MT-II. Got queasy within 60 seconds. It must be okay. Me & the ol' lady are running as follows:

1-5 days: .5mg
6-10 days: 1mg

Then go with 1mg 2X/week for a few.

Then down to maintenance of .25-.5mg 1X/week.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Or your birthday suite???


 
Nice try.








No.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't hate. I just wanted you to prove your jerkedness.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Don't hate. I just wanted you to prove your jerkedness.


 

That was not me hating.  I'm in love with you , Vortrit.  Didn't you know?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

^CellarDoor^


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> ^CellarDoor^


Holy shit.



Lololol.





That ain't me I think that's u.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell no that's not me. I wish I looked that sexy!


----------



## RAHHH (Jan 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You need to be erect to penetrate the anus, *however you need to be flacid to urinate.
> *
> I suggest you 1) penetrate said anus 2) donkey puch back of head to knock out victim 3) allow penis to become flaccid 4) urinate in anus 5) celebrate said foul act by posting on the clean thread
> 
> ...



this is not true. i pis with ah ardon all the time.. spesh when i wake up. just have to bemore carful with AIM.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

CellarDoor? Where'd you go? I want to talk. I think I'm in love with you. You will like me better than the rest of IM's because my cock smells like blueberry pop-tarts.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol
> 
> I wouldn't have pegged you for a cuddler.


 
cuddles, spooning, anal penetration ..


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> CellarDoor? Where'd you go? I want to talk. I think I'm in love with you. You will like me better than the rest of IM's because my cock smells like blueberry pop-tarts.


 
I was in the bath and how did you get your cock to smell like blueberry pop-tarts?  I thought they kicked you out the grocery store for dipping your wick in a raw chicken.  


My mistake I guess.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> cuddles, spooning, anal penetration ..


 

Hey, that's always been a natural progression for me.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I was in the bath and how did you get your cock to smell like blueberry pop-tarts?  I thought they kicked you out the grocery store for dipping your wick in a raw chicken.
> 
> 
> My mistake I guess.



No they don't. I just stuff a couple of blueberry pop-tarts down my pants and walk around all day like that. I've been doing it for you. I think I might be in love. Marriage... Kids... The works!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No they don't. I just stuff a couple of blueberry pop-tarts down my pants and walk around all day like that. I've been doing it for you. I think I might be in love. Marriage... Kids... The works!


 

The Captn told me to never get married. (or was that Gears, or Gears and the Captn?) Anyway, sorry Vortrit, no marriage for me.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

It was just a figure of speech. I am just trying to get into your pants to see if your packing or not. And I think Gears is married... not sure though.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh CellarDoor? Where you at baby? I got to know. Are we going to be together at last?






YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

Lololol, Fucking Vortrit.  I can't give you more reps right now, I tried.  



Where the fuck is everybody???








Please help.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lololol, Fucking Vortrit.  I can't give you more reps right now, I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know. Pretty dead for a Mon. Night. I propably wouldn't be here if I wasn't laid up with this broken leg. It's not my "third leg" though, so we can still do bussiness.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I don't know. Pretty dead for a Mon. Night. I propably wouldn't be here if I wasn't laid up with this broken leg. It's not my "third leg" though, so we can still do bussiness.


 You keep talking to my friend like this, Im going to break your other one fucker !


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> You keep talking to my friend like this, Im going to break your other one fucker !



I  don't think so. You talk a lot of shit. Why don't you back it up or STFU. Your nothing but a fat shit talking unjerked pussy.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I don't know. Pretty dead for a Mon. Night. I propably wouldn't be here if I wasn't laid up with this broken leg. It's not my "third leg" though, so we can still do bussiness.



Did you really break your leg? How'd you do that, baby?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Did you really break your leg? How'd you do that, baby?



Yeah, I broke it last month on a mountain biking accident. Kind of sucks being stuck indoors for almost a months strait. Cast is coming off this Friday though. Woot!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I broke it last month on a mountain biking accident. Kind of sucks being stuck indoors for almost a months strait. Cast is coming off this Friday though. Woot!



Well, good. 




I've never broken a bone. But if I stub my pinky toe it pops out of joint.  At least it doesn't hurt to pop back in anymore.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Well, good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a pretty clean break so I didn't have to get any kind of surgery or anything - just the cast. I broke the same foot on that leg in 3rd grade but it never gave me a problem, but when they x-rayed it they said they seen a few places where the bone was chipped in the foot and it was not new.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It was a pretty clean break so I didn't have to get any kind of surgery or anything - just the cast. I broke the same foot on that leg in 3rd grade but it never gave me a problem, but when they x-rayed it they said they seen a few places where the bone was chipped in the foot and it was not new.



So where exactly did you break your leg?  Your lucky that foot never gave you trouble. I'm assuming they didn't have to put pins and such in it?  The foot I mean.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> You keep talking to my friend like this, Im going to break your other one fucker !



Lol @ the flexing smiley.  Retlaw, you are good bro.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> So where exactly did you break your leg?  Your lucky that foot never gave you trouble. I'm assuming they didn't have to put pins and such in it?  The foot I mean.



The foot has never been a problem. I broke the fibula bone in the leg right above the ankle. You may know that there are two bones in the lower leg and the fibula is the smaller one, and that's the one that broke. Luckily it was a very clean break so I didn't need any kind of pins, etc. They just put a cast on it and let me go. And no, the foot has never had pins or anything either.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> The foot has never been a problem. I broke the fibula bone in the leg right above the ankle. You may know that there are two bones in the lower leg and the fibula is the smaller one, and that's the one that broke. Luckily it was a very clean break so I didn't need any kind of pins, etc. They just put a cast on it and let me go. And no, the foot has never had pins or anything either.



That's good. Pins suck. They hurt with the weather  change.  At least it wasn't the femur. I had a good friend that was in a car accident.  She hit black ice and wasn't wearing a seatbelt.  She was thrown from the car and shattered her pelvis and femur (among other serious injuries).  She had several pins and hardware put into her hips and leg.  It bugs the crap outta her when it gets cold.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That's good. Pins suck. They hurt with the weather  change.  At least it wasn't the femur. I had a good friend that was in a car accident.  She hit black ice and wasn't wearing a seatbelt.  She was thrown from the car and shattered her pelvis and femur (among other serious injuries).  She had several pins and hardware put into her hips and leg.  It bugs the crap outta her when it gets cold.



Yeah, I've seen that happen as well. I've got a few places I've injured in the past that tend to hurt when the weather gets cold out, but it really isn't super bad. I'm hoping to get this cast off and move on with no problems. I've got a couple of job interviews I'm going to have to do with my cast on this week which is kind of weird. I'm hoping it don't hurt my chances, but...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I've seen that happen as well. I've got a few places I've injured in the past that tend to hurt when the weather gets cold out, but it really isn't super bad. I'm hoping to get this cast off and move on with no problems. I've got a couple of job interviews I'm going to have to do with my cast on this week which is kind of weird. I'm hoping it don't hurt my chances, but...



Make a light joke about it to break the ice. I'm sure you'll do fine in you interviews.  Good luck.

Shit, I need to get a job.  I haven't been looking as hard as I should.  

I just finished dinner.  Pork chops in chillie lime sauce.  It's actually not bad.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey, that's always been a natural progression for me.


 Yes, zactly.  Cuddlin, spoonage, then anal penetration has always been my natty progression.  Only problem, is when we get to the end, usually after about three attempts, then she's like "nah stop it hurts too much."  The only way I've ever gotten around it was with a chick that was obsessed with it and initiated it, and the wife who reluctantly let me try it twice and that was when I was already back there and had snuck a botle of lube under the pillow.  Even then I had to practically beg and insist, whilst I was already pushing it in, so she just sort of tolerated it.  I wish I could firgure out a way to actually get her to dig it.


----------



## independent (Jan 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I love you guys, you know that.  The deal is that I'm with this guy, it's a long term type of relationship.  He's a fucking control freak and I'm trying to get out.  He doesn't know I post on here. I know chances are slim, but if someone recognized me from a pic and he finds out it will complicate things.  So I just don't want to post my pic in the thread.



If you need to sneak around just to post on the internet you need to dump him.  But I suspect since youre not working he's supporting you and you cant leave.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> If you need to sneak around just to post on the internet you need to dump him.  But I suspect since youre not working he's supporting you and you cant leave.



The long and short of it is that he is from a different country. We had kids, he turned into this possessive, controlling asshole. And he has threatened to take them back to his country if I go. He doesn't want me to work, have friends and now he is trying to separate me from my family.  So you can see how this is going to a very ugly place fast.

I have no resources and very little support system.  So yea, he's supporting me now.  If I didn't have kids I'd be long gone, but I'm not leaving them here.   I just gotta get a job, stash some money and go.  It's just gonna take some time that's all.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yes, zactly.  Cuddlin, spoonage, then anal penetration has always been my natty progression.  Only problem, is when we get to the end, usually after about three attempts, then she's like "nah stop it hurts too much."  The only way I've ever gotten around it was with a chick that was obsessed with it and initiated it, and the wife who reluctantly let me try it twice and that was when I was already back there and had snuck a botle of lube under the pillow.  Even then I had to practically beg and insist, whilst I was already pushing it in, so she just sort of tolerated it.  I wish I could firgure out a way to actually get her to dig it.



Do you finger her first?  One finger, then two, etc ?  And have you tried using a vibrator on her at the same time?


----------



## SFW (Jan 3, 2011)

sup bullshitters? Hows life?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 3, 2011)

YouTube Video












She's being a fucking bitch!!!

Mick looks wacked on blow.. lol


----------



## Tesla (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Oh CellarDoor? Where you at baby? I got to know. Are we going to be together at last?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That collar is fucking EPIC!!


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Make a light joke about it to break the ice. I'm sure you'll do fine in you interviews.  Good luck.
> 
> Shit, I need to get a job.  I haven't been looking as hard as I should.
> 
> I just finished dinner.  Pork chops in chillie lime sauce.  It's actually not bad.



Sounds like a good meal. Anyway, yeah I've been looking pretty intensely for quite awhile. Apparently most companies were waiting until after the new year to hire. I am more worried about the test I will have to take than the interviews. Yes, the kind of work I'll be doing will require me to take a test before they will hire which consist of mostly math, which I hate. And it's electronics/electrician work before you ask.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> That collar is fucking EPIC!!



They just don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He probably just blazed a rock the size of a golf ball. Keith hit it next, no doubt. (double entendre)


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 4, 2011)

Canola day, bitches!  I started splitting doses evenly today.  1.5 ml tren and 1 ml test in the right thigh, 2 ml test in the other.  I'm thinking maybe going with no moar than 2.5 ml per pinning will reduce next day soreness.  It hasn't been that bad but it'd be nice to reduce it with a simple adjustment like this.  We'll see.  Gonna SF chest today.

Steelers whipped the Brownies so bad it git their coach fired!  Looks like Garrett is the man in Dallas now.  You happy with that, Alphonse or hoping for new blood?  Ppl here are excited about the Chiefs getting a home playoff game.  Ravens are tough but Arrowhead is a very hard place to win.  Loud as fuck and I've personally seen the Steelers lose there twice, Pats once.  Steelers will play a game here next season and in Houston, where I have a good friend I could crash with.  Maybe two games in my future!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Canola day, bitches!  I started splitting doses evenly today.  1.5 ml tren and 1 ml test in the right thigh, 2 ml test in the other.  I'm thinking maybe going with no moar than 2.5 ml per pinning will reduce next day soreness.  It hasn't been that bad but it'd be nice to reduce it with a simple adjustment like this.  We'll see.  Gonna SF chest today.
> 
> Steelers whipped the Brownies so bad it git their coach fired!  Looks like Garrett is the man in Dallas now.  You happy with that, Alphonse or hoping for new blood?  Ppl here are excited about the Chiefs getting a home playoff game.  Ravens are tough but Arrowhead is a very hard place to win.  Loud as fuck and I've personally seen the Steelers lose there twice, Pats once.  Steelers will play a game here next season and in Houston, where I have a good friend I could crash with.  Maybe two games in my future!



Yeah I've been to Arrowhead a few times. Mostly when I was a kid. I was at a game there in '84 and the Raiders smashed them.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> He probably just blazed a rock the size of a golf ball. Keith hit it next, no doubt. (double entendre)


 
All of 'em are fucked up on sum10....Charlie Watts was torchin' tree for sure. lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

jfc what a goddam rollar coaster of hormones . . shit's been damn freaky demlets


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 4, 2011)

Some scandalous music up in this bitch.  That song shocked the hell out of me and my little private school girlfriends back in the day. Now it just makes me lol.


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Buzzard (Jan 4, 2011)

30mg's D-Bols consumed just a few hours ago. How would you dose on non-training days? The Cap'n told me to take all them b!tches pre-WO so I figured WTF... And did it.

Answer me GDit!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

most of these fags are too scared to take dbol  . .


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 4, 2011)

What do you think on non-training days? spread them out or ???


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> What do you think on non-training days? spread them out or ???


 
no take em 30min before your first meal - maximise the anabolic effect of your daily food intake.

Unless youre taking large doses (60mg +) its no point splitting dbol

 . .oh, and dont forget to LHJO


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been to Arrowhead, Invesco (Denver) and Three Rivers.  Arrowhead is very loud and has a good game day experience with all the tailgating, etc but Invesco was noticeably louder.  Part of the reason is trickery.  All the upper level seating has plastic rather than concrete under your feet.  People stomp on the plastic when the scoreboard calls for "thunder" and it makes way moar noise than stomping on concrete.  Kinda manipulating true crowd noise but it works.  Dome teams have been accused of piping in fake crowd noise in the speaker system before too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

just pinned 500mg of plant sterols, 200mg of beta al, 100iu of GHRP-6 and jerked my cock until white spunk flew through the air . . .


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2011)

Clomid and Torem started here today.......

I have to PCT...somethings wrong.....Canola oil or sum10...but somethings really wrong...Feel like shit, tired, and shut down.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Lately I've been banging this one broad. Shes ok. A bit of a freak in that she likes me to stick 4 fingers in her vag.
> 
> She also likes me to AP her really hard and hurt her.
> 
> ...




Bro, me and you gota hang, with my looks and you line of BS,  the fucking Olsen twins are in trouble !


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

Im on the verge of a fucking relaspe !  My fucking shoulder is killing me !   Who's selling Oxy cottons ???


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

Fantastico, hook me up bro , I know your holding out ! lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm tried of all this fagosity..damn it


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 4, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Im on the verge of a fucking relaspe ! My fucking shoulder is killing me ! Who's selling Oxy cottons ???


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jan 4, 2011)

Retlaw is a cop.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> Retlaw is a cop.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> just pinned 500mg of plant sterols, 200mg of beta al, 100iu of GHRP-6 and jerked my cock until whie spunk flew through the air . . .  [/QUOTE
> 
> did you wipe your fishstick on the nieghbors curtains?
> 
> U


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> Retlaw is a cop.


 
Retlaw is a gay bull-buggering enforcement officer . . just ask vortrit


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 4, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Bro, me and you gota hang, with my looks and you line of BS, the fucking Olsen twins are in trouble !


 
  holy shit that was a long time ago!

I was sitting there trying to remember those skanks. Good times!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> theCaptn' said:
> 
> 
> > just pinned 500mg of plant sterols, 200mg of beta al, 100iu of GHRP-6 and jerked my cock until whie spunk flew through the air . . . [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Clomid and Torem started here today.......
> 
> I have to PCT...somethings wrong.....Canola oil or sum10...but somethings really wrong...Feel like shit, tired, and shut down.


 
Gonna be months of hell for you knigg . .  how much test were you pinning?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 4, 2011)

no boarder jumpers in the outback?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Retlaw is a gay bull-buggering enforcement officer . . just ask vortrit



Someone trying to buy drugs off a message board and too stupid to spell that drugs name is either a cop or an idiot. In this case, I suspect both...

Pill time... Happy times... And I even got a script bitches! 

EDIT: Blow me.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm coloring my vicodin different colors to look like Skittles.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 4, 2011)

Well his name is retLAW


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> no boarder jumpers in the outback?


 

we got these damn boat people . . most of them get eaten by crocs which is good. These fkkers are Mexicunts, not Mexicans


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Well his name is retLAW


 
Thats officer Retlaw to you !      Captn just pissed i stole his man bitch !   <<<<<  Vomit !


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

Fantastico, Haha !  Im going to a meeting you fucking terd licker !  If and when I ever relaspe Im coming for ya brother ! Thanks for trying to talk ne out of it ! lol


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

thank God im a law abiding citizen


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Dammit! Down to 3 vicodin and 11 beers...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Gonna be months of hell for you knigg . . how much test were you pinning?


 
Thanks for the encouragement. 

Edit: Not sure if it was even Test...might be the reason I'm destroyed right now


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.


 
so how much? if it was 200 then yeah.....that would feel like dirt coming off of mast/tren etc etc etc


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

Im dreaming my balls might one day be normal again ??  Tell me more about that NPP shit suposed to keep ur balls good ??


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

"chicken shit mother fucker"

best part is when the elevator doors open and the old couple is just standing there


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> so how much? if it was 200 then yeah.....that would feel like dirt coming off of mast/tren etc etc etc


 
If it was real and not Canola then it was 250 per week.......Feel bad..REAL BAD!

Watching the Sugar Bowl and trying to get my mind off it....I was declared dead twice when I got stabbed 15 years ago and this feels close.....Thinking about the Emergency Room at Mercy down the street..It's that bad...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn that sucks.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Damn that sucks.


 
Yeah.. It's bad......I don't know what the fuck is wrong.......real dizzy when I walk...loss of equilibrium...I can't sleep.....I'm shaking like a leaf....Depression...It just flat sux ass.........Just trying to muscle thru it...taking it second by second....not sure what to do


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

If it gets that bad maybe you should go see someone. That don't sound good at all. Better safe than sorry especially in a situation like this.


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Yeah.. It's bad......I don't know what the fuck is wrong.......real dizzy when I walk...loss of equilibrium...I can't sleep.....I'm shaking like a leaf....Depression...It just flat sux ass.........Just trying to muscle thru it...taking it second by second....not sure what to do


 

hmm how about going to a doctor?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hmm how about going to a doctor?


 
I'll do that tommorrow if it doesn't get better...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

LHJO X 2 and call me in the morning...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> LHJO X 2 and call me in the morning...


 
No doubt...Have one of my GF Nurse friends coming over with some Ambiens....I HAVE to get some sleep!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> No doubt...Have one of my GF Nurse friends coming over with some Ambiens....I HAVE to get some sleep!!!!



Werd. I fell alseep earlier. I wish I didn't. I got to get up early and go to a funeral. Sucks.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Werd. I fell alseep earlier. I wish I didn't. I got to get up early and go to a funeral. Sucks.


 
Sorry man.......wish u luck........Pound a couple coldies tonight..


----------



## maniclion (Jan 4, 2011)

I had half an Ambien saturday night.....try doing the dishes while listening to the TV while fighting that shit, I felt like I was in a wax cocoon but it was someone elses mind in fact and all I could do was stick my hands under the faucet of the neuron receptors and listen to what they were thinking and none of it made sense....then the water splashing would shock me awake and I would start down that tunnel again as I scrubbed another spoon....then I would come to again while leaning on my elbows and drooling in the sink....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Sorry man.......wish u luck........Pound a couple coldies tonight..



I'm definitely working on that one. I got a little over a sixer left. The funeral is for my half sisters mom. I didn't want to go, but she asked me to which was unexpected... The rest of the week will be pretty sobering as I've got a lot of shit to do.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I had half an Ambien saturday night.....try doing the dishes while listening to the TV while fighting that shit, I felt like I was in a wax cocoon but it was someone elses mind in fact and all I could do was stick my hands under the faucet of the neuron receptors and listen to what they were thinking and none of it made sense....then the water splashing would shock me awake and I would start down that tunnel again as I scrubbed another spoon....then I would come to again while leaning on my elbows and drooling in the sink....



Why the hell would you take Ambien and do dishes? wtf?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2011)

YouTube Video












Gotta love FLEA on Bass.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Funny you just posted that, Tesla. A Chili Peppers song just came on my mp3 player. Flea is badass.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Funny you just posted that, Tesla. A Chili Peppers song just came on my mp3 player. Flea is badass.


 

Flea frickin OWNS!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, Chad Smith is a bad ass drummer too.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> yeah, chad smith is a bad ass drummer too.


 

werd!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> werd!!!!



X2 The guy is way under-rated.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Bunch of poop-stabbers fell asleep on me. Just as well... I'm down the 3 beers.


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

I was gonna say...Buncha HIV positive, kleenex hoarding, whiney, unjerked, wheelchair bound snitches 'round here.

Speaking of Snitches....An IM member who will remain anonymous has informed me that an EX of his reported me to the policia. 

Now, not to alarm you, but if you have ever dealt with said member, be informed that she more than likely had access to his personal accounts (IE, read your info and has your addy etc)

Nothing will materialize because shes a spic nutjob. So im not concerned. Plus she looks like a man and is morbidly obese.

So aside from that, hows everyone?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

I wonder who that could be...  /end sarcasm command


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

Well ill give ya a hint.

She has herpes and lives in NJ, weighs around 300 lbs and loves to eat vag.

Give up?


----------



## independent (Jan 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Well ill give ya a hint.
> 
> She has herpes and lives in NJ, weighs around 300 lbs and loves to eat vag.
> 
> Give up?



Me?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Well ill give ya a hint.
> 
> She has herpes and lives in NJ, weighs around 300 lbs and loves to eat vag.
> 
> Give up?



Retlaw!? I fucking knew it!!!

Dammit. I forgot to change the channel. Conan is on.


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

Its ALAN!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Who the fuck is Alan?

*cough* DS *cough*


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Bitch tits.

Anyway I missed Conan. George Lopez is not as funny, but still funny...


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 4, 2011)

Ewww herpes?!

Jesus. 

Anyway... polished off a bottle of some wine, smoked a couple of stogies... feeling pretty good right now.


----------



## independent (Jan 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Bitch tits.
> 
> Anyway I missed Conan. George Lopez is not as funny, but still funny...



The George lopez show was great, but his talk show blows.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Well ill give ya a hint.
> 
> She has herpes and lives in NJ, weighs around 300 lbs and loves to eat vag.
> 
> Give up?


 
thanks for the heads up. I'll be sporting my cunt kicking-in boots when she disembarks the airplane from NJ.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> The George lopez show was great, but his talk show blows.



True... I guess I'll suffer through it until Conan comes back on unless I'm lucky enough to pass out in the meantime.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Its ALAN!


 
WTF?  I have NO clue what is going on here...are you talking about Saney's Ex ???


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

DING DING DING DING DING

I think we have a winner! What does Telsla get, Johny!?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2011)

OK.....what do I win fucker?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> OK.....what do I win fucker?



Uhhhh.... A free Emoticon! 



There you go! Enjoy!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> OK.....what do I win fucker?


 
you should win some non-estrogen and rabies spiked gears


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> you should win some non-estrogen and rabies spiked gears



Keep an eye on your mail-boxes.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

Im iceing my nuts ad shoulder ...  ugg 12:50 i need some percs !


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

Fuck you Vomit !


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Who's Vomit? Is that supposed to be me? Obviously just another tenement to your stupidity because it's nowhere even close to my user name. You really are a pathetic worthless and worst of all, snitching piece of shit, Retlaw.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

YouTube Video











Retlaw will suck your dick for gears.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh sweetheart you mad @ me ?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Captn'? Retlaw want to know if your mad at him?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Fuck you Vomit !


 
Retlaw is the new pitman, only more of a candy-eating jew


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe one day we ca share a cell together ??


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Retlaw is the new pitman, only more of a candy-eating jew



Post of the day. Funny because it's true.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Pull that moster dick out of my ass, vortrit, I got to poop!



Poop around it, Punk!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

OK ,, U got me, who the fuck is pitman ?? haha


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> OK ,, U got me, who the fuck is pitman ?? haha


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Retlaw is the new pitman, only more of a candy-eating jew


 
    Im goig back to bed ! Im old you 2 fudgepackers play nice !


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> OK ,, U got me, who the fuck is pitman ?? haha


 

Pitman needs assistance


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Pitman needs assistance



Would have been funnier to leave him in the dark... he's used to it.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


>





Yeah, Bob Saget is on Conan tonight even though it is a re-run. I wonder when the new ones are going to come back one...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm watching Ax-men. I can't understand a damn word these hillbillies are saying.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Pitman needs assistance


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

^ wasnt that funny. I should neg


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Pitman on the yard

He said what what in the butt...


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2011)

Pork and Sourkraut!!!!!!!!!!!!


down to 230lbs 

I think i have Cancer


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



Damn I need to SFW.


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2011)

In honor of the Jersey Shore

I here by announce SFW means = Smush Fucking Weights


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> In honor of the Jersey Shore
> 
> I here by announce SFW means = Smush Fucking Weights


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Why the hell would you take Ambien and do dishes? wtf?


I hadn't planned on it, I just laid down and suddenly felt hungry so I heated up one of the chix breasts I'd cooked earlier that night, ate it and got up to put the plate in the sink, some how I got into washing the dishes after that....

Ambien's a hell of a drug....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I hadn't planned on it, I just laid down and suddenly felt hungry so I heated up one of the chix breasts I'd cooked earlier that night, ate it and got up to put the plate in the sink, some how I got into washing the dishes after that....
> 
> Ambien's a hell of a drug....



Yeah, sounds like it. I've never taken it. I got job interviews coming up so I'm off all pills for awhile. Hell of a day... at least I got the funeral I had to go to over with.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

I got a lunch AP date! Nice big bombs!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 5, 2011)

need tren,tren,tren,tren,tren,tren   feel like shit fucking sick as shit.Just cruiseing on test 4 now.Tried to do chest today barely got threw with 6 set's of bench got up to 295 struggled to get it up once 2 week's ago got it 4 times....wtf!!!! 
I hate you jew's


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2011)

Weak with no Tren??? Eww


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

JFC I'll need a holiday after this tren business


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

sup fat fucks


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Retlaw posted a bunch of dicks on IM and blamed everyone else that he had them. A typical day here at IM so far...


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

he's a narcotics agent by the way.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> he's a narcotics agent by the way.



And he's a Jew.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

I got SFW back, bi's and calfs . .  followed by hot date with a cock-worshopper


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

God damn fuckin Jews!

We should round them all up and put them in some sort of a camp or re-education facility. 


I know this hasnt been done before but we need a final fuckin solution here.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

lol.

I gotta find my old Ali G DVD's. Theyre not as funny sober though


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> God damn fuckin Jews!
> 
> We should round them all up and put them in some sort of a camp or re-education facility.
> 
> ...


  finish that shit once and for all!Sorry josh


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lol.
> 
> I gotta find my old Ali G DVD's. Theyre not as funny sober though



Yeah I've got all of them. Agreed - not nearly as funny sober, but still funny.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah I've got all of them. Agreed - not nearly as funny sober, but still funny.


 
Bruno was pretty damn funny. I so want some Mexican chair people  . .  preferably ones that wont knife me


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Bruno was pretty damn funny. I so want some Mexican chair people  . .  preferably ones that wont knife me



I've actually never seen Bruno yet, sadly.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I've actually never seen Bruno yet, sadly.


 
it pushes the boundaries of good taste . . even by my stds


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> it pushes the boundaries of good taste . . even by my stds



I'll probably love it then! *puts on to-do list*


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

Terd lickers.


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

^ is that AL poolside ?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ^ is that AL poolside ?



After years of abusing gears and not working out.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> After years of abusing gears and not working out.


 

Dude sometimes your funny.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

Fanta...  you got no sluts that tex you nudies and shit to you phone over 18 ??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

What ever happened to Geared Jesus?


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

he fucking died.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Al fucking ate him!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Al fucking ate him!


 
WTF?  You're mistaken Chief...I'm a NB now.........Hoping my PCT helps me feel better........Maybe I injected Cancer like Saney has...

Taking the pain and suffering 1 minute at a time.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2011)

Sten Labs is done.......Now it's Precision Peptides(Stating philosophical differences as the reason)......Opening on Jan. 11th or possibly before with probably a nice Grand Opening sale.......Just got the E-Mail.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Tesla said:


> WTF?  You're mistaken Chief...I'm a NB now.........Hoping my PCT helps me feel better........Maybe I injected Cancer like Saney has...
> 
> Taking the pain and suffering 1 minute at a time.



It's good to know you're still alive. We're pretty sure Al was planning to eat you.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> We're pretty sure Al was planning to eat you.


 
I was gonna eat myself.


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 5, 2011)

I ain't got no GD emails...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I was gonna eat myself.



That would have been a better option.

Still in pain though. That sucks.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 5, 2011)

Tesla said:


> WTF? You're mistaken Chief...I'm a NB now.........Hoping my PCT helps me feel better........Maybe I injected Cancer like Saney has...
> 
> Taking the pain and suffering 1 minute at a time.


 
no more cruiseing?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> no more cruiseing?


 
Nah....Torem, Clomid, and a little Adex.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Now Captn' is gone. I think he's out on an AP assignment.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

I think it's time to go to bed. Long ass day. If you jews are scared of the dark too damn bad!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Now Captn' is gone. I think he's out on an AP assignment.


 
not yet, finished SFW . . wondering wether its a good idea to rub one out before this AP date?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> not yet, finished SFW . . wondering wether its a good idea to rub one out before this AP date?



That's like going out with a loaded gun. You can't go on a date with the baby batter on the brain!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> not yet, finished SFW . . wondering wether its a good idea to rub one out before this AP date?


 
Loaded gun........just put in a date like 1992 before you watch

http://www.mefeedia.com/movie/10844313


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

hmm wondering if i should sfw again. its been many days in a row. i fear if i dont go i wont sleep. ideas from the peanut gallery??


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Loaded gun........just put in a date before you watch
> 
> 
> Watch There's Something About Mary Loaded Gun - Online Video Guide | TVGuide.com



I was going to post that clip. Damn jews @ youtube.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hmm wondering if i should sfw again. its been many days in a row. i fear if i dont go i wont sleep. ideas from the peanut gallery??



Do it! GICH!


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

Gych!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hmm wondering if i should sfw again. its been many days in a row. i fear if i dont go i wont sleep. ideas from the peanut gallery??


 
Funny!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's like going out with a loaded gun. You can't go on a date with the baby batter on the brain!


 


Tesla said:


> Loaded gun........just put in a date like 1992 before you watch
> 
> There's Something About Mary - Loaded Gun Free Movie and Video Clip


 
werd, but Ive been jerking off so much and the tren is making me nearly last too long before spunking . . this is a sound strategy Gents 

 . . anyways, Ive just shaved my atrophied nutsack . . makes a good conversation piece. That reminds me to order moar pregnyl


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

check pms tes


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> not yet, finished SFW . . wondering wether its a good idea to rub one out before this AP date?


 
I never do that.....she don't cum when I cum she cum when I come back....... usually they never cum back jk


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm thinking of comeing off all my gearI don't want to be 25 on trt.What you assholes think one should do?Should I cruise for two months then hit another blast?I been on a total of 5 months.If I just hit some hcg while cruiseing will I be ok to pct after next blast?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2011)

Gonna finally try and SFW tommorrow.........I don't fucking care how sick I feel..even if it"s for only 20 minutes


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I'm thinking of comeing off all my gearI don't want to be 25 on trt.What you assholes think one should do?Should I cruise for two months then hit another blast?I been on a total of 5 months.If I just hit some hcg while cruiseing will I be ok to pct after next blast?


 
Don't fuck urself up like I did..It's no picnic...I'll tell u that much!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I'm thinking of comeing off all my gearI don't want to be 25 on trt.What you assholes think one should do?Should I cruise for two months then hit another blast?I been on a total of 5 months.If I just hit some hcg while cruiseing will I be ok to pct after next blast?


 
I dont think you should be allowed to breed. Carry on with the Gear abuse


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I dont think you should be allowed to breed. Carry on with the Gear abuse


 
The abuse can be bad...REAL BAD!!!  Fun while it lasted...Now in big trouble....Praying PCT gets me thru


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I dont think you should be allowed to breed. Carry on with the Gear abuse


 
  lol


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 5, 2011)

Tesla said:


> The abuse can be bad...REAL BAD!!! Fun while it lasted...Now in big trouble....Praying PCT gets me thru


 
how long were you on?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> how long were you on?


 
9 months...blast and Krooze!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 5, 2011)

Tesla said:


> 9 months...blast and Krooze!!!


 

yea I'm already experienceing low libido suck's it's there and all but just not like b4.The wind use to blow and I would get hard now I could be fucking the hottest bitch in the world and may not get turned on.....I never took viagra in my life...but really thinking about it suck's I'm 25 or I'm up the test and say fuck it!


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

oh lord. Will you Mary's suck it up already.

Just use more gear, wtf is the problem?

Youre telling me you cant get wood on test?? Throw in some DHt and see what happens. 

Seriously, all this pct talk is depressing. Buncha sandy vag sad-sacks.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 5, 2011)

WTF happened to the CT?  I come to get my updates and it's like walking in on a Lifetime movie or sum10.

I may have to dole out some Beta-Al and placebos to get you not-bigs lifting again.  Do you faux-bigs even workout? GICH!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> oh lord. Will you Mary's suck it up already.
> 
> Just use more gear, wtf is the problem?
> 
> ...



Damn right!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 5, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> WTF happened to the CT? I come to get my updates and it's like walking in on a Lifetime movie or sum10.
> 
> I may have to dole out some Beta-Al and placebos to get you not-bigs lifting again. Do you faux-bigs even workout? GICH!


 to late the capt on the toco8


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

Tesla said:


> 9 months...blast and Krooze!!!


 
longer than that. Ive been on for 9 months.



Mr. Fantastico said:


> oh lord. Will you Mary's suck it up already.
> 
> Just use more gear, wtf is the problem?
> 
> ...


 
+1. PCT . . . .  bahahahaha!

Drop me a PM pony, maybe the DRSE can sort you out some real gears


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Drop me a PM pony, maybe the DRSE can sort you out some real gears


 
Sent


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2011)

lol sympathy gears on their way! (hey it worked, i cant knock your hustle)


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Smells like sex in here.


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2011)

(closes legs) sorry


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Smells like sex in here.


 
wasnt me . . this chick got her period and wouldnt let me bang her. Not even a consolation  What the fk are wrong with modern women these days??!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

I bored, but my nuts are smoothly shaven. I need a new idea for a lame poll.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> wasnt me . . this chick got her period and wouldnt let me bang her. Not even a consolation  What the fk are wrong with modern women these days??!!!



She wouldn't even give you a BJ? What a waste of human life!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> She wouldn't even give you a BJ? What a waste of human life!


 
I said it half-jokingly, but fully serious. She said "it would be worth the wait". Fuck.

On a brighter note, I got given a hard-drive full of movies. Anyone know of any reliable MP4-convertor freeware?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Not sure about the converter. It's been a long time since I've had to convert any file types at all. At least, you got it though - there's got to be something out there.

Worth the wait? Did you tell her it better be?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

she is in awe of my jerkedness. She also said her Ex beat her and wouldnt eat her pussy. So as long as I:

a) remain J&T
b) eat her pussy
c) refrain from beating her senseless

she should provide theCaptn' with oral relief


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know if this is any good, but you can check it out. I'm sure there's plenty of them out there. I just don't know which one would be the best.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> she is in awe of my jerkedness. She also said her Ex beat her and wouldnt eat her pussy. So as long as I:
> 
> a) remain J&T
> b) eat her pussy
> ...



Yeah, what does she expect theCaptn' to do in the mean time. Everyone knows that LHJO sessions lead to one thing: *more* LHJO!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

there are plenty of dodgy ones Norton is throwing the warnings out on . . but thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah more shyte than not out there. Bunch of poop-stabbing programmers.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, what does she expect theCaptn' to do in the mean time. Everyone knows that LHJO sessions lead to one thing: *more* LHJO!


 
I got a _surething_ lined up for fri-sat night, just would have been nice to get some new pussy to start the weekend off


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I got a _surething_ lined up for fri-sat night, just would have been nice to get some new pussy to start the weekend off



Yeah, definitely.  I got an AP session lined up for next Monday morning. I AP this chick sometimes before she goes to work. Until then unless something happens it's LHJO time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, definitely. I got an AP session lined up for next Monday morning. I AP this chick sometimes before she goes to work. Until then unless something happens it's LHJO time.


 
Before work AP . .. GYCH!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Before work AP . .. GYCH!



Yeah, for some reason she really loves getting AP before she goes to work.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I said it half-jokingly, but fully serious. She said "it would be worth the wait". Fuck.
> 
> On a brighter note, I got given a hard-drive full of movies. Anyone know of any reliable MP4-convertor freeware?


 
Worth the wait? 

I love how every bitch thinks her pussy is the best in the world!

They should be lucky we even talk to them. If they didn't have that hatchetwound or tits we could care less what they have to say.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> she is in awe of my jerkedness. She also said her Ex beat her and wouldnt eat her pussy. So as long as I:
> 
> a) remain J&T
> b) eat her pussy
> ...


 
I would get oral relief first before giving her anything. See if she can handle a huge mega load of carbgoo in her mouth...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 6, 2011)

*MP4 conversion*

Aiseesoft DVD Ripper - Best DVD Ripper, Convert DVD to iPod/Creative Zen Converter

I use their DVD Ripper software which converts copyright protected DVD's to MP4 format from my cell.  Not free but it works really well.  I wanna say it was like 36 bucks but it pays for itself in no time.

GICH


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Do you finger her first?  One finger, then two, etc ?  And have you tried using a vibrator on her at the same time?



Werd.  I do the pinky finger, progressing up to middle finger, the up from there, all the time.  Sometimes, she's all right wid it, sometimes not.  Depends on how horney she it.  We'll get as far as her letting me give it a shot, then she pulls away.  I gotta a new plan today.  I'm gonna be all sweet and shit (and buy some astroglide for later).  Then, I'ma try to talk her into it again tonight.  I also have some Vit V on the way that may be here 2day.  I figure that'll make me moar solid for the work that'll have to be done.  If all else fails, maybe I'll just resort to San Quintin style. lol


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 6, 2011)

Something that often works is to massage the hole w/ lube (lightly), do the progressive fingering.  From there, rub the head up and down on the hole w/ lube to get some stimulation started.  Point the dick straight up against it w/o pushing it in at all, just up against it.  Then tell her to slowly back into it.  The benefit is she feels in control and doesn't have to worry that you might ram it in and make it hurt.  She can control the pace and back off or stop at any point.  

It's worked really well for me, especially among girls that are a bit unsure of the whole deal.  try it out and see if it works for you.  Add moar lube as needed.

GICH


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd much rather get a BJ with swallow than do the whole anal thing...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I'd much rather get a BJ with swallow than do the whole anal thing...



Unless she's a bitch and you know she's not going to like the anal.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 6, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> i'd much rather get a bj with swallow than do the whole anal thing...




+100


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 6, 2011)

The CT is finally getting back to where it is supposed to be, 
AP stories, anal sex stories, No Drama


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Unless she's a bitch and you know she's not going to like the anal.


 
And you know she'll suck it clean afterwards... then it's worth it.


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



Ahjhahahhahaah

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> And you know she'll suck it clean afterwards... then it's worth it.



+100

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDub (Jan 6, 2011)

*Nice gallery*

Some fit broads for you fellas to gawk at.  Hope all is well my fellow DRSE'ers, sorry I haven't been on lately.  I'm notabig.  

Sexy fit girls theCHIVE


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 6, 2011)

JDub said:


> Some fit broads for you fellas to gawk at. Hope all is well my fellow DRSE'ers, sorry I haven't been on lately. I'm notabig.
> 
> Sexy fit girls theCHIVE


 everyone knows that yor unjerked


----------



## JDub (Jan 6, 2011)

Who's who these days?  I know sprayherup is Will.  DarkGearedGod = Jayv?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

JDub said:


> Who's who these days?  I know sprayherup is Will.  DarkGearedGod = Jayv?



I don't think anyone is sure. Just watch out for Al. He'll try to eat you.


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 6, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I'd much rather get a BJ with swallow than do the whole anal thing...


 
Werd... PLus all you have to do is sit there.

GSCH!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, for some reason she really loves getting AP before she goes to work.


My GF does, gets her nice and relaxed for a stressful day....man is she wet in the mornings I'd like to record whatever dreams she has right before waking up, I bet it's a whole new kind of porn....I'm talking soaking my balls until they are dripping wet, puddle on the blankets gotta wash them when I get home tonight wet....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

maniclion said:


> My GF does, gets her nice and relaxed for a stressful day....man is she wet in the mornings I'd like to record whatever dreams she has right before waking up, I bet it's a whole new kind of porn....I'm talking soaking my balls until they are dripping wet, puddle on the blankets gotta wash them when I get home tonight wet....



Yeah, this is the first girl I've meet who likes to have sex before she goes to work. Crazy shit, but fun. If she's DTF then GICH!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 6, 2011)

I banged this fucking red headed skank in my hummer before the gym this afternoon, bitch is still moaning !  I need some of that millon 2 tan shit bitches fucking cunt rasied the god damm prices again, 22.00 for the tits bed, how that shit work ??  Fucking lot of young twat in there today, i was sniffin up the glass, smelled like teen spirt!  what up pubic hairs?


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 6, 2011)

My wifes on the rag, its not cheating,  GICH


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Worth the wait?
> 
> I love how every bitch thinks her pussy is the best in the world!
> 
> They should be lucky we even talk to them. If they didn't have that hatchetwound or tits we could care less what they have to say.


 
the thing is down here, bitches dont expect you to spend money on them. There are no $80 meals at the Golden Coral, only to end up JO'g at home.

I'll drop her a txt next time Im in town. It'll be a 50:50. She's got great bombs, just lost 18kg and keen to please someone who's not about to thrash her with a tire iron 

Pics anyone?


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> the thing is down here, bitches dont expect you to spend money on them. There are no $80 meals at the Golden Coral, only to end up JO'g at home.
> 
> I'll drop her a txt next time Im in town. It'll be a 50:50. She's got great bombs, just lost 18kg and keen to please someone who's not about to thrash her with a tire iron
> 
> Pics anyone?


 

Bro, you using that millon 2 tan shit ??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Bro, you using that millon 2 tan shit ??


 
nah, it's summer dont need it.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't wait to get this cast off tomorrow. I'm ready for Monday's AP session.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> nah, it's summer dont need it.


 

Reveiw ??


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2011)

JDub said:


> Who's who these days? I know sprayherup is Will. DarkGearedGod = Jayv?


 

Come on man, give me more credit than that! 

I can form legible sentences here. 

Anyway, welcome back?


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Come on man, give me more credit than that!
> 
> I can form legible sentences here.
> 
> Anyway, welcome back?


 
not when you're loaded on 4-loko and ambiem


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2011)

This is true. lol Ive re-read some of my chicken scratch ramblings and its almost undecipherable. Like reading hieroglyphics.


However, ive been sober as a judge lately.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2011)

Why is Retlaw always making threads about BIG HUGE LONG things?


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2011)

He's a narcotics officer by the way


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> He's a narcotics officer by the way


 
Damn right he is, a jew can smell pork from 30 miles


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

So here are some bomb pics . . . pierced nipple, sweet looking mound.

Thoughts?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> So here are some bomb pics . . . pierced nipple, sweet looking mound.
> 
> Thoughts?



Gawd I fucking love pierced nippies. When this tub of Land O' Lakes gets room temp. I swear LHJO is on!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> He's a narcotics officer by the way


 
Plumber, nig, but close


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Gawd I fucking love pierced nippies. When this tub of Land O' Lakes gets room temp. I swear LHJO is on!



Bro check out the clits


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> So here are some bomb pics . . . pierced nipple, sweet looking mound.
> 
> Thoughts?




I think there dudes !


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Gawd I fucking love pierced nippies. When this tub of Land O' Lakes gets room temp. I swear LHJO is on!


 
middle picture if you zoom in, you can see a little bit of puss


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> middle picture if you zoom in, you can see a little bit of puss



Yeah the middle picture is definitely the best. First is not bad either. Not really impressed with the third one.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah the middle picture is definitely the best. First is not bad either. Not really impressed with the third one.


 
The only problem with this chick is, she has un-nervingly small teeth . . like a child's milk teeth.

I dont think this is going to stop me infiltrating her vagina, nonetheless it is freaky to look at


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> The only problem with this chick is, she has un-nervingly small teeth . . like a child's milk teeth.
> 
> I dont think this is going to stop me infiltrating her vagina, nonetheless it is freaky to look at



Hopefully she don't start to moan during AP and show her teeth to freak you out. You might want to AP that one Doggie.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> *Plumber*, nig, but close



Wow. So you chase turds for a living. No wonder you're fucked up.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> He's a narcotics officer by the way


Me too, my friends call me Captain Quaalude...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

*Officer Retlaw*​


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Me too, my friends call me Captain Quaalude...


 
only one Captn around here MFer  . .


----------



## Tesla (Jan 6, 2011)

Fat Lipper of Cope and Smirnoff/Gatorade going now......trying to make myself numb!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fat Lipper of Cope and Smirnoff/Gatorade going now......trying to make myself numb!!



Damn, I wish I had some booze.


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2011)

^ just wheel yourself to the corner store bruh


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

I probably will. It's not that far and I can get there pretty easy. Really my leg don't even hurt anymore. The cast is coming off tomorrow. It's about time. I haven't even dropped any vicodin in a couple of days and it don't hurt. Speaking of vicodin...


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2011)

hopefully u dont feel the need to use em once the cast comes off. They gave me liquid morphine once for an abscess in my wisdom toof. Then wrote me a script for oxycodone. When that ran out in a week, hydrocodone. I was milking it, fake tears and shit.

i ended up doing a cold water extraction on the hydrocodones. Fucking druggy!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Not at all. Like I said I have not even taken any vicodin in a couple of days. I actually forgot I had them. I don't even know how many I got left. I think I've got like three and I'm not going to take any of them since I did a couple of job interviews today and if I do get a job I'll have to drop a piss test. Anyone know how long it take vicodin to get out of your system?


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2011)

why would it matter bruh? you had a script, right? Youre covered.


----------



## JDub (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> why would it matter bruh? you had a script, right? Youre covered.



Yeah true. I do have a script. I just prefer it be out of my system anyway, but I guess it don't matter.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Not at all. Like I said I have not even taken any vicodin in a couple of days. I actually forgot I had them. I don't even know how many I got left. I think I've got like three and I'm not going to take any of them since I did a couple of job interviews today and if I do get a job I'll have to drop a piss test. Anyone know how long it take vicodin to get out of your system?


 
They won't test for Vikes in a piss test.........MJ, Amphetamines, blow...etc...The main culprits


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2011)

who is that vision of excellence?


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> They won't test for Vikes in a piss test.........MJ, Amphetamines, blow...etc...The main culprits


 

im pretty sure they test for Opiates, bruh


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> They won't test for Vikes in a piss test.........MJ, Amphetamines, blow...etc...The main culprits



I think they do usually test for opiates. Actually I think they only take two or three days to get out of your system though. I'm all good on the rest. It's been a l-o-n-g time since I've had a PRIP.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 6, 2011)

Been 5 weeks since I had a Prip......maybe why I feel like shit.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

It's bee about 6-7 months for me. It does sound nice, but not going to happen again for awhile.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yo yo yo, sorry Gears but I'm hammered. Two bots of cab and a 8 ball.   Can't do the soberity thread yet.  I'm a pussy and can't fight my demons right now.  Gone home to LHJO and sleep like a baby.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 6, 2011)

All alone and smoking a bone. Can I get a witness.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah  I'm phat and a total not big but I make it work for me. It's all good
yo tesla. You ok


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 6, 2011)

What up vortrit?  You good too?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> What up vortrit?  You good too?



Yeah, not bad. Did a couple of job interviews today so I'm hoping that works out. I've been unemployed for too long.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> All alone and smoking a bone. Can I get a witness.



 GICH!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Been 5 weeks since I had a Prip......maybe why I feel like shit.


5 hours....I could go home tonight, not touch anything and be fine but why would I want to save my dwindling supply of roxi's and not get deliriously stoned while watching re-runs of Firefly and chomping on grilled chicky breasts with salsa and baked sweet tater fries?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude I have been 
employed too loNg. I want to break my leg and sit around on IM all day wit a tub of land o lakes.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, well I happened to be unemployed before I broke my leg, but I was doing various odd jobs and stuff which I couldn't do anymore. Cast is coming off tomorrow and hopefully a real job is on the way soon although it can be fun sitting on IM all day with a fresh tub of Land O' Lakes. GICH!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 6, 2011)

good ole ct when I have a shitty day I just log in and talk to you homo's and I then feel like my life not that bad lol


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> good ole ct when i have a shitty day i just log in and talk to you homo's and i then feel like my life not that bad lol



gwch!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 6, 2011)

JDub said:


>




You think thats Cellardoor ??


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd be willing to bet it's not. Everyone knows CD's a fat chick. Ask NB.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> gilf....to show my brothers here



gych!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so fucked right now I would hit celler in the ass. Even tho I know she got a Johnson.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I'm so fucked right now I would hit celler in the ass. Even tho I know she got a Johnson.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'd be willing to bet it's not. Everyone knows CD's a fat chick. Ask NB.



Where the fuck is CD ?  Her husband her ass ?????


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Where the fuck is CD ?  Her husband her ass ?????


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> gilf....to show my brothers here




Nice work bro! 

GYCH
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jan 6, 2011)

Does Five Hour Energy work?  I need some energy real bad...gonna hit up Hindu shop and try it I guess.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> He's a narcotics officer by the way




Nig you got sum ??    lol  , i gave this cunt from the noon, NA meeting a ride home, she was kicking dope, hot redhead shaking and trembleing, sweating, she invited me in for sum ice tea and I raped her junkiie ass ! Bro go to a meeting the new comer bitches are real fucking easy !


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Does Five Hour Energy work?  I need some energy real bad...gonna hit up Hindu shop and try it I guess.



Never tried it but I have a giant can of Monster in the fridge.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 6, 2011)

sorry had to take it down I just remembered someone that stalks me here......glad you got to see what I smash


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> sorry had to take it down i just remembered someone that stalks me here......glad you got to see what i smash



gych!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> The only problem with this chick is, she has un-nervingly small teeth . . like a child's milk teeth.
> 
> I dont think this is going to stop me infiltrating her vagina, nonetheless it is freaky to look at


 
She a methhead? Maybe that's how she lost all that weight...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Nig you got sum ??    lol  , i gave this cunt from the noon, NA meeting a ride home, she was kicking dope, hot redhead shaking and trembleing, sweating, she invited me in for sum ice tea and I raped her junkiie ass ! Bro go to a meeting the new comer bitches are real fucking easy !



Man libido comes raging back after using opiates too long...when I quit the Morphine tabs I had wood 85% of the day and had to LHJO immediately after having sex.....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

Im on way too heavy a cycle for booze n narcs . . . but Im off to the happy herb shop for some legal highs


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Im on way too heavy a cycle for booze n narcs . . . but Im off to the happy herb shop for some legal highs



Must be nice. They made it illegal here. Bastards. I did get a six-pack, but I don't even think I'm going to touch it tonight. I guess I'm off pills now too...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> She a methhead? Maybe that's how she lost all that weight...


 
lol dude, her teeth are small, not rotting out of her jawline!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Im on way too heavy a cycle for booze n narcs . . . but Im off to the happy herb shop for some legal highs


 
I drink on cycle as long as I don't take any orals


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Must be nice. They made it illegal here. Bastards. I did get a six-pack, but I don't even think I'm going to touch it tonight. I guess I'm off pills now too...


 
it's no mary-j, just all this other weird shit that is a lot stronger than you'd think.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> it's no mary-j, just all this other weird shit that is a lot stronger than you'd think.



Yeah, I know. That's what I'm saying they made it illegal here. You used to be able to buy it at the liquor stores. You talking about K2?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 6, 2011)

She's a crank head hit her in the ass and gtfo


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I know. That's what I'm saying they made it illegal here. You used to be able to buy it at the liquor stores. You talking about K2?


 
Im not sure, there's all kinds of weird shit. Some they wont advertise on the net until you go in and ask.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Im not sure, there's all kinds of weird shit. Some they wont advertise on the net until you go in and ask.



Yeah I think it's the same thing. It's not weed but has the exact same effect. Last time I was in Texas you could buy it but it's illegal in a few states this being one of them. You could probably order it off the internet here if you found the right place... It's actually sold as incense though.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 6, 2011)

GoDaddy.com Bowl........Love Danica being the spokesperson


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah motherfucker I'm high
And I'm thankful just to be alive...





YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 6, 2011)

I got this new protein....I swear to god I fart all day on this shit.......Toxic


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude.. What is it called? I love farting around women


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah I think it's the same thing. It's not weed but has the exact same effect. Last time I was in Texas you could buy it but it's illegal in a few states this being one of them. You could probably order it off the internet here if you found the right place... It's actually sold as incense though.


 

nobody smoked more JWH and incense in the past year than i. 

I fucking freaked out several times on it.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Dude.. What is it called? I love farting around women


 
Pro V60 :: Protein Powders :: Supplement Kingdom


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> nobody smoked more JWH and incense in the past year than i.
> 
> I fucking freaked out several times on it.



Last time I smoked JWH on a heavy basis I started freaking out a lot. I don't know what it was but I had to cut way back, so it's rare I do it now. My cousin had a bunch of the incense last time I was in Texas and we smoked it... it was legal anyway though...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Pro V60 :: Protein Powders :: Supplement Kingdom



You should tell him it's actually something outrageously expensive that don't even make you fart. I could see someone sitting around drinking protein shakes all day and trying to fart, but failing.

Yeah, it was whey protein isolate...


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2011)

a mg or two over and its basically a horror show. Literally thought i died and was in pergatory. Saw my dead father on TV, couldnt stop moving, hearing things, heart felt like it was about to explode.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow that's pretty fucked up. I don't know if I've ever quite freaked out that bad, but it's been pretty bad.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Yeah motherfucker I'm high
> And I'm thankful just to be alive...


 
man, I would love to get fkd up with Manic, it would be Fear & Loathing


----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> a mg or two over and its basically a horror show. Literally thought i died and was in pergatory. Saw my dead father on TV, couldnt stop moving, hearing things, heart felt like it was about to explode.



Sounds like me the other night, smoked a bowl, felt good so I decided to walk to the corner store.  Half way I suddenly feel extremely self aware and everyone is staring...my hands started shaking, started seeing cop cars everywhere.  Then conspiracies started forming about everything like the gov is pulsating subliminals thru the streetlights just weird vibes.  I had to do a cash transaction like this...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2011)

After that I went home and smoked some more....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 6, 2011)

You bastards need rehab for reals...lol.  Why the hell would you smoke something that put you through such hellish experiences?  Where's the benefit?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Where's the benefit?


 
youve obviously never been in the depths of a ketamine binge


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2011)

@ fat Josh. The trip wasnt intentional. I didnt have a mg scale and eyeballed the dosages. The right amount is an exact MJ high. Too much and its...well, you ever see the scene from Fear and loathing when theyre in the hotel and he took too much, too much, took too much....too much..


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 6, 2011)

Driving home pissed drunk. Gots my $500. SB champ kniggas!!!


----------



## JDub (Jan 6, 2011)

Sup boners. Had a bball game tonight. Played against Brian Giles, Brad Ausmus, Trevor Hoffman and the dude from that Fidelity Investments commercial. So random.

Anyhoo, been rippin bingers of this XJ-13 hybrid I've never had...pretty damn bomb. Found a new go-to dude for things, came thru with some ox 80's...the shitty new ones that you can't crush up, but the price is super right so I'm stoked for the new hookup.

Dominating the bars this weekend. 5pm tomorrow can't come fast enough.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Dammit I'd like to be sleeping still...


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Dammit I'd like to be sleeping still...




Me to....
:coffee : 
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Me to....
> :coffee :
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



I woke up at like four in the morning. It's over now. Got to go to the doc in about an hour anyway.


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I woke up at like four in the morning. It's over now. Got to go to the doc in about an hour anyway.




Damn bro, good luck with the doc... I'm jsut fucking beat, got out of work at 239 am. Had tp be at my other job. By inroning oard working at 8 am so I'm fucked.. see?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah. I'm just getting the cast of my leg. No big deal.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> man, I would love to get fkd up with Manic, it would be Fear & Loathing



I wouldn't mind rounding out that party. cause if half the shit he says is true
(and i belive it is) I would like to be on that bus with him.


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah. I'm just getting the cast of my leg. No big deal.




Well congrats bro! Time to trade all the LHJO for SFW lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to bat country...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Well congrats bro! Time to trade all the LHJO for SFW lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Yeah, I am hoping so. I'll probably have to avoid leg work another three weeks or so though, which sucks.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 7, 2011)

Good gawd!  Never ever ever ever ever pin your bicep!  I thought it would've be a big deal to pin my left cep yesterday with 1ml of sust. The pain started in about 2 hours later.  I still went and got one helluva bi/tri SFW later that afternoon.  Now, my left bi is bright fukkin red and about 1.5x the size of the other.  I've been living offa heating pad and popping ibupropren like it's candy.  I kept waking up last night coz of the pain also.  I can't even fully extend it.  The wife was like WTF happened.  So, I'm all like "Eh, I think I over trained in the gym."  Don't do it knigs!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Son of a bitch. Damn doctor would not let me out of the cast for another two weeks. That means two more weeks of sitting around add LHJO. I guess I shouldn't complain. If they don't take it off next time though...


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Son of a bitch. Damn doctor would not let me out of the cast for another two weeks. That means two more weeks of sitting around adn LHJO. I guess I shouldn't complain. If they don't take it off next time though...



You're shittin me? How long has it been on?? Maybe use it as a sympathy play to get some AP and change up the routine lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> You're shittin me? How long has it been on?? Maybe use it as a sympathy play to get some AP and change up the routine lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



A month so far. They told me it should definitely been off today. Then they told me they would take it off only if I wore a boot brace. They said I could leave the cast on two more weeks or wear the boot brace, but since I don't have a job right now or insurance I'd have to pay $250 for their stupid boot brace which they probably paid 5 bucks for, so I told them to leave the damn cast on.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> A month so far. They told me it should definitely been off today. Then they told me they would take it off only if I wore a boot brace. They said I could leave the cast on two more weeks or wear the boot brace, but since I don't have a job right now or insurance I'd have to pay $250 for their stupid boot brace which they probably paid 5 bucks for, so I told them to leave the damn cast on.


 
Sorry bro, that sux.....Got a jacked up Left wing and been sick....so it's almost 3 weeks for me from SFW....If I don't get to SFW soon I'm gonna go crazy

Need to get some Ambien from the Black Market as well......can't remember last time I slept...Melatonin sux.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Sorry bro, that sux.....Got a jacked up Left wing and been sick....so it's almost 3 weeks for me from SFW....If I don't get to SFW soon I'm gonna go crazy



I know the feeling. Right before I did this I broke my foot. It's been on injury after another nonstop and at least a couple of months since I've SFW. Got to love laying around and getting fat....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Good gawd!  Never ever ever ever ever pin your bicep!  I thought it would've be a big deal to pin my left cep yesterday with 1ml of sust. The pain started in about 2 hours later.  I still went and got one helluva bi/tri SFW later that afternoon.  Now, my left bi is bright fukkin red and about 1.5x the size of the other.  I've been living offa heating pad and popping ibupropren like it's candy.  I kept waking up last night coz of the pain also.  I can't even fully extend it.  The wife was like WTF happened.  So, I'm all like "Eh, I think I over trained in the gym."  Don't do it knigs!



Looks like just about all of us bitches are hemmed up right now.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Looks like just about all of us bitches are hemmed up right now.


 
Somtimes I wonder if SFW and gear is worth all the pain and suffering that comes with it......Jacked up wing, Insomnia, System shut down, etc. etc.

Got me layed last Summer by a hottie with Herpes...guess it was all worth it.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Somtimes I wonder if SFW and gear is worth all the pain and suffering that comes with it......Jacked up wing, Insomnia, System shut down, etc. etc.
> 
> Got me layed last Summer by a hottie with Herpes...guess it was all worth it.



Maybe Saney is onto something. Maybe we should just pin gears and not waste our time SFW. If nothing else we'd have our own boobs to LHJO too.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Maybe Saney is onto something. Maybe we should just pin gears and not waste our time SFW. If nothing else we'd have our own boobs to LHJO too.


 

Lol!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Becoming Jewish might also be an option... I'm just sayin'!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Time to watch some 1,000 ways to die. That always makes me feel better! Sick fuck? Me?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Time to watch some 1,000 ways to die. That always makes me feel better! Sick fuck? Me?



I just started watching that show last week, kind of addicting.


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> A month so far. They told me it should definitely been off today. Then they told me they would take it off only if I wore a boot brace. They said I could leave the cast on two more weeks or wear the boot brace, but since I don't have a job right now or insurance I'd have to pay $250 for their stupid boot brace which they probably paid 5 bucks for, so I told them to leave the damn cast on.



Been there bro. Hit the hospital, apply gfor charity care, show a bank acct with piss in it, they foot the bill..no pun intended

GICH

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I just started watching that show last week, kind of addicting.



Yeah, I love that show. I've been watching it for quite awhile now. I don't know why I find it so entertaining. It's just the way it's produced that makes it more funny than anything. Anyway if you got Spike it'll be on in like 5 minutes, and there will be several episodes.


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Becoming Jewish might also be an option... I'm just sayin'!



You you could be :anal: <--- this guy.. I'm just sayin!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Been there bro. Hit the hospital, apply gfor charity care, show a bank acct with piss in it, they foot the bill..no pun intended
> 
> GICH
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Unfortunately the way things are in this state I'm stuck with the bill period. After all the injuries I've had since I've been unemployed oddly enough I think my only option will be to file some kind of bankruptcy or something in the future. Unless I win the lottery or something which will never happen because I never play. Talk about the worst two years ever...


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I love that show. I've been watching it for quite awhile now. I don't know why I find it so entertaining. It's just the way it's produced that makes it more funny than anything. Anyway if you got Spike it'll be on in like 5 minutes, and there will be several episodes.



Awesome, boss just told me were closing at 3 due to blizzard like conditions..
:rockon:

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I love that show. I've been watching it for quite awhile now. I don't know why I find it so entertaining. It's just the way it's produced that makes it more funny than anything. Anyway if you got Spike it'll be on in like 5 minutes, and there will be several episodes.



Thanks Bro, but we're not all laid up with a broken leg and tub of Land-o Lakes, some of us are in work.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thanks Bro, but we're not all laid up with a broken leg and tub of Land-o Lakes, some of us are in work.



Don't be hatin'


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Don't be hatin'



I never confuse jelousy with hate. I wish I was on the couch right now wit the butter.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I never confuse jelousy with hate. I wish I was on the couch right now wit the butter.



Yeah, I guess I can't complain. A recliner, a warm place, porn, and a huge tube of butter... what a great day!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I guess I can't complain. A recliner, a warm place, porn, and a huge tube of butter... what a great day!



 Wish I was too. Sorry to hear you didn't get the cast off. 
Its not a setback its a delay in the plans.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Wish I was too. Sorry to hear you didn't get the cast off.
> Its not a setback its a delay in the plans.



Yeah, true but I did a couple of job interviews this week and told them it was off today for sure because that's what I was told. Now if they do actually call me back it's going to be screwed. Other than that I don't really care.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 7, 2011)

True but in todays industry, the wheels turn slowly, so if they call next week and you start the week after you will be right on schedule. and maybe the doc will take it off a couple days early if need be.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> True but in todays industry, the wheels turn slowly, so if they call next week and you start the week after you will be right on schedule. and maybe the doc will take it off a couple days early if need be.



Yeah that is definitely true. I applied for the jobs about three months ago. Then I get the calls after I have broken shit. Just my luck. A bit pissed that the other that guy interviewed with me was cheating on the math test we had to take. It wasn't even that hard.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah that is definitely true. I applied for the jobs about three months ago. Then I get the calls after I have broken shit. Just my luck. A bit pissed that the other that guy interviewed with me was cheating on the math test we had to take. It wasn't even that hard.



So hey haven't takin that cast of you're gimpy ass yet?  





I'm sorry, baby.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> So hey haven't takin that cast of you're gimpy ass yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. Two more weeks. They said they could cut it off and give me a boot or just leave it. The only difference between the cast and the boot was basically more money for the boot, and you can take a boot off to shower.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No. Two more weeks. They said they could cut it off and give me a boot or just leave it. The only difference between the cast and the boot was basically more money for the boot, and you can take a boot off to shower.



That sucks. Those boots are expensive.  So how did the job interviews go?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2011)

So I woke up this morning to my gf rolling on top of me and sliding my morn. oak in and riding it like a champ....






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That sucks. Those boots are expensive.  So how did the job interviews go?



They actually went really good. I did tell them this cast was coming off for sure today though, which ended up being not true. Who knows though, maybe something will workout. Yeah I don't have a job or insurance right now and that stupid boot would have been an extra $300 so I told them to just leave the cast on for no charge.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 7, 2011)

How did you break your leg? Did you slip and fall in the bathtub while LHJO?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> They actually went really good. I did tell them this cast was coming off for sure today though, which ended up being not true. Who knows though, maybe something will workout. Yeah I don't have a job or insurance right now and that stupid boot would have been an extra $300 so I told them to just leave the cast on for no charge.



The cost of medical care is crazy if you aren't sporting insurance. My friend has been in the hospital with a blood infection, no insurance.  She is either gonna have to claim bankruptcy or be paying on that bill for the next 30 years like a mortgage.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> How did you break your leg? Did you slip and fall in the bathtub while LHJO?



No, but I wish. I broke it in a mountain biking accident.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

maniclion said:


> So I woke up this morning to my gf rolling on top of me and sliding my morn. oak in and riding it like a champ....
> 
> ]



Some morning sex Facts for you boys:

It can boost your immune system

Releases oxytocin  (the feel good chemical in the brain)

Can lower a mans risk of heart attack and stoke by 50%

And if you make her cum it boosts her estrogen levels and that helps to improve the tone and texture of her skin and hair.


----------



## SFW (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No, but I wish. I broke it in a mountain biking accident.


 

Ive fallen so many times on a bike. Never broke a leg. Were you trying to be fancy and pop a wheelie or some shit?

be honest...You owed your bookie and he came by to collect.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Awesome, boss just told me were closing at 3 due to blizzard like conditions..
> :rockon:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Tapatalk let's you use and see smilies, mine doesn't....


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Some morning sex Facts for you boys:
> 
> It can boost your immune system
> 
> ...




Welcum back  ...  Just hearing you talk dirty like that makes me..


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Welcum back  ...  Just hearing you talk dirty like that makes me..



Thanky


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Some morning sex Facts for you boys:
> 
> It can boost your immune system
> 
> ...


Also strengthens your bond, all day long you feel good and think about her in a positive way.  Plus you can focus better without "baby batter on the brain" as  I've seen quoted round here....


----------



## SFW (Jan 7, 2011)

yeah whats that? $40 worth of chink food on its way? Oh yeah


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> man, I would love to get fkd up with Manic, it would be Fear & Loathing


I got some zanaflex right now, take one of those and a couple fastin we'll "behave like the village drunkard in some early irish novel ... total loss of all basic motor skills: blurred vision, no balance, numb tongue---severance of all connection between the body and the brain. Which is intresting, because the brain continues to function more or less normally ... You can actually watch your self behaving in this terrible way, but you cant control it. A total body drug. The mind recoils horror, unable to communicate with the spinal column."

I did this on New Years day, just a stumblin, mumblin momo walking to my friends house in Waikiki to smoke paka and sit on his balcony, I was glued to the lawn chair watching bikini girls walking to the beach...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> The cost of medical care is crazy if you aren't sporting insurance. My friend has been in the hospital with a blood infection, no insurance. She is either gonna have to claim bankruptcy or be paying on that bill for the next 30 years like a mortgage.


 
it's unreal to think a country as wealthy as the USA doesnt have free health care.

Our public system is pretty crappy, but at least that sort of shit doesnt happen.

You guys have got your priorities all fkd up


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> it's unreal to think a country as wealthy as the USA doesnt have free health care.
> 
> Our public system is pretty crappy, but at least that sort of shit doesnt happen.
> 
> You guys have got your priorities all fkd up



Mostly it's because we're not dirty socialists who have been robbed of their right to own hand guns.  GICH!


----------



## SFW (Jan 7, 2011)

^ give it time. The progressives are already working on that 1.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> it's unreal to think a country as wealthy as the USA doesnt have free health care.
> 
> Our public system is pretty crappy, but at least that sort of shit doesnt happen.
> 
> You guys have got your priorities all fkd up



The reason she got so sick was because she didn't have the money to go to the doctor.  She ended up collapsing and being taken to the hospital in an ambulance.  Doc said she's lucky she didn't die.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Mostly it's because we're not dirty socialists who have been robbed of their right to own hand guns. GICH!


 
handguns for healthcare and education 

 . .  why can you have both?


----------



## SFW (Jan 7, 2011)

wtf is in general tso? ambien? holy fuck.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> wtf is in general tso? ambien? holy fuck.



If so I'm going to order some. I'd like to sleep for about 12 hours


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Stuck here another two weeks... Guess I'll have to find a book to read...






YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> handguns for healthcare and education
> 
> . .  why can you have both?



The problem w/ disarming the citizenry is then the government can do whatever the fuck they want to.  What are you gonna do, throw spitballs at them when they take away other rights?  

The thing with the whole free health care thing is it never works as well as planned.  Costs always run over estimates and taxes have to be raised...a lot...to pay for it.  The EU is getting fucked nowadays for the attempts at the nanny state.  Even the UK is abandoning the cause now.  They were know for "cradle to grave"  gov't. paternalism for the longest time.  I can remember learning that phrase in 7th grade in reference to England....that's been a while...lol.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> if so i'm going to order some. I'd like to sleep for about 12 hours


+1,000,000

I just lay there with my mind racing, but I'm tired as fuck


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> wtf is in general tso? ambien? holy fuck.


Pickled yak scrotum....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> +1,000,000
> 
> I just lay there with my mind racing, but I'm tired as fuck



I know that's all I seem to do. Sometimes I can sleep good if I pound a few beers down, but then not even always.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been sleeping pretty well, not long maybe 6 hours but it's been more refreshing than usual....and great dreams..


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Pickled yak scrotum....



Sounds like a tasty treat. Now that Monday's AP session is off it's back to LHJO for the weekend.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

Prime rib for dinner. Mmmmmmm......


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Where's mine? I had some oven-roasted turkey breast.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

Cum on over, prim rib trumps turkey breast any day. We can watch Fight Club. 






Lol @ Tyler Dirt.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2011)

Prime Rib does own if it's cooked right....I love when it just melts in ur mouth

With Baked taters on da side.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah I have not seen that movie in awhile. Yeah prime rib is way better. I'm kind of dependent on things that are already cooked mostly right now. Maybe some microwave dinners in the mix.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

It's medium rare, it's juicy, and I have mashed potatoes with a little garlic. I'm home alone watching a decent movie and eating a good meal.  This = a happy girl.



Vortrit I hope you have a hottie neighbor to cook for you.


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2011)

No SFW for me today. Motherfucking snowstorm.. plenty of SFS smashfuckingsnow. Time for red stag, sushi and AP..

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

No I don't. All of my neighbors are guys oddly enough. One of them brought me so food one night and it was horrible, so I just hideout and try to avoid... Sometimes my mom or a family member will bring me stuff, but it's mostly precooked stuff for me...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2011)

I got a hottie coming to cook for my sick ass tommorrow....so fucking tired of being sick......


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I got a hottie coming to cook for my sick ass tommorrow....so fucking tired of being sick......



Have you been to a doctor at all yet?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No I don't. All of my neighbors are guys oddly enough. One of them brought me so food one night and it was horrible, so I just hideout and try to avoid... Sometimes my mom or a family member will bring me stuff, but it's mostly precooked stuff for me...







Sooo....a dude brought you food?  Well I'm assuming since it wasn't some gourmet dinner then he wasn't gay and he wasn't trying to get in your pants.  Besides, I guess it's the thought that counts.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Sooo....a dude brought you food?  Well I'm assuming since it wasn't some gourmet dinner then he wasn't gay and he wasn't trying to get in your pants.  Besides, I guess it's the thought that counts.



No, he's on of those really religious types and knew my leg was broke. He was just trying to be nice... guy just can't cook very good, at all, though!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No, he's on of those really religious types and knew my leg was broke. He was just trying to be nice... guy just can't cook very good, at all, though!



Lol, well...
I'd pick the religious type over a guy trying to get into my pants any day. 






Tesla, you've been sick for weeks, true?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, well...
> I'd pick the religious type over a guy trying to get into my pants any day.



Yeah that is the truth. I am mostly just sticking with sandwiches and stuff for now... Unfortanately I've got to depend on my mom to shop for me now, and that ends up with me getting way to much junk food, which I usually never eat.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Tesla, you've been sick for weeks, true?


 
'Bout 10 days

@Vort...No Health Insurance = NO Doctor


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> 'Bout 10 days
> 
> @Vort...No Health Insurance = NO Doctor



Yeah I have that problem too. I went to the doctor anyway. I wasn't going to sit around with a broken leg. If it gets bad enough you should be able to go to an emergency room - health insurance or not (?).


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

They phucken love it when you go to the doctor here. They're getting their money one way or the other...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

Going to the doc is less expensive than a hospital stay.  You leave things too long they get worse.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

Spike TV is awesome.  I dig those Grindhouse movies.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Spike TV is awesome.  I dig those Grindhouse movies.



Yeah, that's what I've been watching. They are playing again as soon as the one that's on now ends.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, that's what I've been watching. They are playing again as soon as the one that's on now ends.



Planet Terror?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Planet Terror?



After Planet Terror ends Death Proof is coming on, then Planet Terror will be on again.


----------



## 2B1 (Jan 7, 2011)

This thread is hilarious.  I was wondering where everyone went from AM a year ago.  Guess I'm slow.  Speaking of which, I have 500 pages to go read.







*GICH!*


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> After Planet Terror ends Death Proof is coming on, then Planet Terror will be on again.



Don't like Death Proof as much as Planet Terror.



Lmao.  She's got one leg...Easier access.






I like the twins


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Damn. I forget about ceiling cat every LHJO session. GYCH!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Don't like Death Proof as much as Planet Terror.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Planet Terror is way better. I'll probably watch it again since I'm probably going to be up all night. I should have asked for another script today...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Damn. I forget about ceiling cat every LHJO session. GYCH!



He's been eating you butter when you aren't  looking


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> He's been eating you butter when you aren't  looking



I was wondering what was up with that. I though Al was stealing it.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I was wondering what was up with that. I though Al was stealing it.



Naw man, it's the puss in the ceiling.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2011)

I got my own Land O' Lakes


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I got my own Land O' Lakes


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2011)

I got the light Land O Lakes butter with Canola Oil and 50% less fat and calories  Like I need more Canola


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Straight Butter!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

4.30am icing my fucking sore shoulder, just punched my wife in the teeth for yelling @ me, thinks im watching porn again, im in to much pain, so i had to shut her up ! The cops should be here soon !


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2011)

retlaw said:


> 4.30am icing my fucking sore shoulder, just punched my wife in the teeth for yelling @ me, thinks im watching porn again, im in to much pain, so i had to shut her up ! The cops should be here soon !



+1


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 8, 2011)

My ex called the cops on me when I kicked her outta the house, she was trying to take the laptop and I said fuck no bitch. Cops get there and first one was a woman cop.. I was like jeesus im going to jail, she starts yelling at me to go in another room.. Finally I explain the laptop is in my name and she isnt taking it, so my ex started screaming obscenitys at me...Saying I was going to use it to look at porn... I started laughing and was like as soon as you and the cops are gone its LHJO time


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Maybe Saney and Retlaw are sharing a cell right now. Which one is Saney and which one is Retlaw?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

I gotta get ready for the day, but I thought I would pop in to see what you boys were doing.  Still jacking off and fuckung each other in the ass I see.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I gotta get ready for the day, but I thought I would pop in to see what you boys were doing.  Still jacking off and *fuckung each other in the ass I see*.



That's just Retlaw and Saney....


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

I see...



I'm happy to report I'm getting out of my cage for a little while today. Dude is working so I am going to head to a writer's group.  



I know I know the excitement in my life just never stops.......


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Must be nice to get at and not stuck at home watching The Flinstones...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

Two DRSE members were sitting around talking one afternoon over a cold beer. 
After a while SilentBob187 says to Dark Saney, 'If I was to sneak over to your house and make love to your wife while you was off huntin' and she got pregnant and had a baby, would that make us related?'
. 
 Dark Saney crooked his head sideways for a minute, scratched his head and squinted his eyes thinking real hard about the question. 
Finally, he says, 'Well, I don't know about related, but it sure would make us even.'


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Must be nice to get at and not stuck at home watching The Flinstones...



Awww poor baby. 



But it's only two more weeks.....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Uhhh... that would imply Saney had sex and it DRSE. I don't think either one is true, Min0...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Awww poor baby.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's only two more weeks.....



Yeah, very true. I guess it could be worst.


----------



## independent (Jan 8, 2011)

Whats up fuck knobs?  I went snowboarding yesterday and it was fucking epic, amazing snow for SoCal this year.  I brought a buddy from work whose a stoner and he had the dankest weed I have ever smelt.  I dont smoke anymore but damn I was tempted.  He brought some edibles and I tasted it, it tasted like what his weed smelled like.  It was nice.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

Three DRSE members left separately after a very late night out drinking Guinness until the early hours. They met the next day for an early pint, and compared notes about who had been the most drunk.

Tesla claims that he was the drunkest, saying, "I drove straight home, walked into the house, and as soon as I got through the door, I blew chunks".

To which GearsMcGilf replied, "You think that was drunk? I got in my car, drove out of the parking lot, and wrapped my car around the first tree I saw. I don't even have insurance!"

And then theCaptn' proclaimed, "I was by far the most drunk. I got home, I go in a big fight with my wife, knocked a candle over and burned the whole house down!"

They all looked at each other for a moment. Then Tesla says: "Guys, I don't think you understand. Chunks is my dog."


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

A knockout young lady CellarDoor decided she wanted to get rich quick. So she proceeded to find herself a rich 73-year-old man called Albob planning to screw him to death on their wedding night.

The courtship and wedding went off without any problem, in spite of the half-century age difference. On the first night of her honeymoon, she got undressed, and waited for him to come out of the bathroom to come to bed.

When he emerged, however, he had nothing on except a rubber to cover his 12 inch erection, and he was carrying a pair of earplugs and a pair of noseplugs.

Fearing her plan had gone amiss, she asked, "What are those for?"

The AlBob replied, "There are just two things I can't stand: the sound of a woman screaming,... and the smell of burning rubber!"


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

A teenaged CellarDoor comes home from school and asks her mother, "Is it true what Rita just told me? Babies come out of the same place where boys put their penises?"

"Yes, dear," replies her mother, pleased that the subject had finally come up and she wouldn't have to explain it to her daughter.

"But then when I have a baby," CellarDoor pondered, "won't it knock all my teeth out?"


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 8, 2011)

Im stuck at the cabin because of fucking snow...


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Three DRSE members left separately after a very late night out drinking Guinness until the early hours. They met the next day for an early pint, and compared notes about who had been the most drunk.
> 
> Tesla claims that he was the drunkest, saying, "I drove straight home, walked into the house, and as soon as I got through the door, I blew chunks".
> 
> ...


 


Or McGilf replied, "I went home, crashed into the mailbox, wife came out of the house screaming in chinese and threw a pot full of boiling rice at me".


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

Lolol



Nice.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

What's the difference between a refridgerator and vortrit? 
The fridge doesn't fart when you pull the meat out!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

Five DRSE members were in a bar. Feeling slightly sloshed, they started to argue with each other about the size of their penises. Eventually the discussion escalated into a full-blown argument, with each man thinking his penis was the biggest. The bartender suggested, "Put them on the bar so we can compare."

The drunks did just that. Shortly, Retlaw came in the bar, looked around, and said to the bartender, "I think I'll have the buffet."


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 8, 2011)

someones on a roll


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Five DRSE members were in a bar. Feeling slightly sloshed, they started to argue with each other about the size of their penises. Eventually the discussion escalated into a full-blown argument, with each man thinking his penis was the biggest. The bartender suggested, "Put them on the bar so we can compare."
> 
> The drunks did just that. Shortly, Retlaw came in the bar, looked around, and said to the bartender, "I think I'll have the buffet."


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

Three gay men died, and were going to be cremated. Their lovers happened to be at the funeral home at the same time, and were discussing what they planned to do with the ashes.

The first man said, "My Ryan loved to fly, so I'm going up in a plane and scatter his ashes in the sky."

The second man said, "My Ross was a good fisherman, so I'm going to scatter his ashes in our favorite lake."

Then ROID said, "My DarkHorse was such a good lover, I think I'm going to dump his ashes in a pot of chili, so he can tear my ass up just one more time."


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

How do you know you're eating a hot dog at RetLAW's house?

It taste like shit!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Why did Min0 get fired from the sperm bank?

They caught him drinking on the job!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

How many DRSE members does it take to screw in a light bulb? 
One, as long as there's plenty of oil and he's real careful.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow! Min0's faster than a jew with a cupon today!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

What do you call it when you are driving down the road and see Chico hitch-hiking?

El Paso!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

What do you call it when Chico is getting baptised? 
Bean dip!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

Chico and Dark Saney are riding in car . . who's driving?
A cop.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

What do you call a building full of Mexicans?

Jail.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 8, 2011)

retLAW?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

How do you start a Mexican parade?

Roll a quarter down the street.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

Why does Kelju have such a big nose?
Cuz all the airs free.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

After a night of gay sex, RetLAW wakes up for work, goes into the kitchen only to find  Saney jerking off into a ziploc bag.

"What are you doing?" RetLAW asks.

"Packing your lunch" says Saney.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

Buncha cut-ups in dis here joint.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> After a night of gay sex, RetLAW wakes up for work, goes into the kitchen only to find  Saney jerking off into a ziploc bag.
> 
> "What are you doing?" RetLAW asks.
> 
> "Packing your lunch" says Saney.




Im not playing now, I need to take a nap !


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Im not playing now, I need to take a nap !



Awww... How cute!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 8, 2011)

what did chico the fireman call his twin sons..jose A and jose B


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 8, 2011)

Saints aren't lookin so sharp today.  Got kind of a compliment today while SFW.  A dude I see in there a lot comes over asking for a db bench spot.  He's like "I looked around and you're one of the only guys I'd trust to spot me around here."  I wasn't the biggest in the joint but I'll take it.  I can tell in the mirror I've added some mass already.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

If I learned one thing SFW it's don't let any asshole spot you...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

Dark Geared God met a girl in the park the other evening.

There was an instant spark between them and she immediately dropped to her knees and laid on the grass at his feet.

As they lay making love, He  thought  to himself " Gee, these Taser guns are well worth the money."


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

She might be a married women, that needs alittle more !


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

My slut is in the county jail, going to show some love niggers, eat my ass !  Later !


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Saints aren't lookin so sharp today. Got kind of a compliment today while SFW. A dude I see in there a lot comes over asking for a db bench spot. He's like "I looked around and you're one of the only guys I'd trust to spot me around here." I wasn't the biggest in the joint but I'll take it. I can tell in the mirror I've added some mass already.


 

I'm kinda rooting for The SeaKawks......not sure why......but since we didn't have a playoff pool where I woulda picked The Saints...I'm going for The Kawks


Indy should win next


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'm kinda rooting for The SeaKawks......not sure why......but since we didn't have a playoff pool where I woulda picked The Saints...I'm going for The Kawks
> 
> 
> Indy should win next



Yeah I'm liking those pics too. Seacocks are on top at the half-way point. Not by much but hopefully they'll keep the momentum.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah I'm liking those pics too. Seacocks are on top at the half-way point. Not by much but hopefully they'll keep the momentum.


 
Kawks won me the FB Pool last week, so I gotta root for 'em now!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 8, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Dark Geared God met a girl in the park the other evening.
> 
> There was an instant spark between them and she immediately dropped to her knees and laid on the grass at his feet.
> 
> As they lay making love, He thought to himself " Gee, these Taser guns are well worth the money."


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 8, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> My slut is in the county jail, going to show some love niggers, eat my ass ! Later !


 I'd do her...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Kawks won me the FB Pool last week, so I gotta root for 'em now!!



Yeah, that and I just don't like the Saints. I never have and I'm not even sure why. Maybe I just despise New Orleans period because it's a dirty shit-hole. Too bad they had to rebuild...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Not to mention I lived in Seattle for _years_, so I guess that makes me root for the Seahawks a bit, as well.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

31-20 KAWKS!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed that. To be honest even though I didn't want the Saints to win I thought they'd walk all over the Kawks. Saints are playing like shit today, which is a good thing.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

Kawks driving for another score...this shit is crazy!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

This game is like 100 X better than I expected. Kawks really brought their A-game!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

Dick-Nose dropped the 1st down pass.......


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, that was sad. Let's hope they don't lose their momentum.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 8, 2011)

Saints look like total shit tonight.  I rooted for them in the SB because they'd never even been and everyone always blows Peyton.  Looks like the Super Bowl hangover may have simply arrived really late for them this yr.  It'd be kinda cool if all the underdogs won this week.  It would make for a really interesting playoffs.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

The Kawks are starting to look a little tired, but even so I can't believe how incredibly horrible the Saints passing game it!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like The Saints are back in rhythm....should be a good finish!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Their running game is good, but they're passing game still looks like shit if you ask me.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

That's the problem though... their running game is on fire.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

Who woulda thought this might be the most exciting game of the playoffs.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, it's really coming down to the wire. Let's hope the Kawks can get their momentum back up.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

OMFG that was damn sweet!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 8, 2011)

Lynch is a fucking BEAST!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

See that run? And the offensive line follow?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

Fuckin Marshawn Lynch.....Fukkin' Awesome


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

This game is pretty much over now. Brees's long passing game sucks today.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice win. Now Colts over Jets...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 8, 2011)

*"PAAAY THE MAN!!!!!" - D. Sanders on Marshawn Lynch*


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

Unreal!!!!!  LOVE The Playoffs!!!!!!!  Except when The Pokes are out!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

It would almost be sad if the Seahawks ended up playing the Packers. I'd feel bad about not rooting for the Kawks.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

Imagine if The Kawks at 7-9 won The SB. LOL!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah that would be insane!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> I'd do her...



$300, Ill hook you up !


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> $300, Ill hook you up !



Lol, internet pimp.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

Fukkin' Colts and Jets game looks like a real real low scoring game on the horizon...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fukkin' Colts and Jets game looks like a real real low scoring game on the horizon...



I know. I guess we can expect nowhere near the excitement with this one...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I know. I guess we can expect nowhere near the excitement with this one...


 
Low scoring game doesn't necessarily constitute low excitement..might be a great finish.


----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Low scoring game doesn't necessarily constitute low excitement..might be a great finish.



Yeah, true. Could be...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>



Maybe we can get RetLAW to post some dicks. That should wake you back up!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm gonna need Joe Peschi to beat up my noisy neighbor with the barking dog.......... fucking driving me crazy.........

@ 7:20







YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I gonna need Joe Peschi to beat up my noisy neighbor with the barking dog..........
> 
> @ 7:20



I had that problem the other day. Landlord came around and was pissed and told the guy if he couldn't keep his dog quiet he needed to get rid of it. No more barking since.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I had that problem the other day. Landlord came around and was pissed and told the guy if he couldn't keep his dog quiet he needed to get rid of it. No more barking since.


 
Fukkin' ridiculous.....loud ass little small benji dog barking and sounds like they're playing indoor Rugby. 


I'm on edge as it is from no sleep...this might set me over the top


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 8, 2011)

Low scoring is ok since I'm playing Colts D in the CBS Playoff Challenge.  So far so good near the half.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

My neighbor has two dogs that he leaves out all the time.  They never STFU. Either barking or playing (it sounds like they are slamming their furry asses up against the fence).


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Get some Korean neighbors. Problem solved! GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fukkin' ridiculous.....loud ass little small benji dog barking and sounds like they're playing indoor Rugby.
> 
> 
> I'm on edge as it is from no sleep...this might set me over the top



My dogs act like anything within a mile of my house is their turf.  Anyone walks a dog even on the other side of the street or walks w/o a dog, they go off.  A squirrel comes in the yard, it's an outrage.  Another dog barks while they're outside, they go nuts.  Little things but bold/brave as all hell.

Colts D bitches!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Get some Korean neighbors. Problem solved! GICH!


 
Werd!! This sux ass!!!  Little barking fux...If I was geared up they'd be dead


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Werd!! This sux ass!!!  Little barking fux...If I was geared up they'd be dead



When I was a kid we had some Korean neighbors and as soon as the moved into the neighborhood a dogs started disappearing!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

Did you guys hear about the shooting in AZ?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



Classic!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Did you guys hear about the shooting in AZ?



I think that's all we'll be hearing about for the next month, at least. The media loves running shit into the ground.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I think that's all we'll be hearing about for the next month, at least. The media loves running shit into the ground.



Yea, that's why I don't watch a lot of tv.  Keith Olbermann has been on like a ten minute rant about violence.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Classic!


 
Fukkin' dog sounds just like it........


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fukkin' dog sounds just like it........



I'd have to wait for that thing to go out and piss or take a shit then kidnap it.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

My mom's dog is an annoying little yapper. I was dog sitting her once and she would not stop whining.  I put some benadryl in a hot dog and it knocked that bitch out.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'd have to wait for that thing to go out and piss or take a shit then kidnap it.


 
Indoor Rugby sounds next door and that dog has me on verge of serious shit....I';m major League on edge...I hope I don't snap!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> My mom's dog is an annoying little yapper. I was dog sitting her once and she would not stop whining. I put some benadryl in a hot dog and it knocked that bitch out.


 
I tookk Benydryl last night and It helped with sleep, been I've been dragging all day...at least I slept


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Indoor Rugby sounds next door and that dog has me on verge of serious shit....I';m major League on edge...I hope I don't snap!!!!



I hate yapping-ass dogs. Kidnap it and sell it to some Koreans. They'll eat it. Or build a catapult and just launch that fucker to the bay area!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 8, 2011)

Olberman is a tool that runs his mouth in a failed attempt to boost ratings.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I hate yapping-ass dogs. Kidnap it and sell it to some Koreans. They'll eat it. Or build a catapult and just launch that fucker to the bay area!



I thought Koreans ate cats and it was the Chinese that ate dogs.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Olberman is a tool that runs his mouth in a failed attempt to boost ratings.



Nooooo shit.



I'm like STFU so I can watch Lockup.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I thought Koreans ate cats and it was the Chinese that ate dogs.



They eat dog meat in both places.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Nooooo shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like STFU so I can watch Lockup.



Yeah, I just put it back and Lockup is back on. I love watching these idiots.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I just put it back and Lockup is back on. I love watching these idiots.



Lol, I just watched a guy break his arm on Worlds Dumbest.




Ouch.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmmm... will probably watch Lockup and football awhile then who knows...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2011)

Fucking Jets.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fucking Jets.



I know. WTF is going on?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Prison Economy Spirals As Price Of Pack Of Cigarettes Exceeds Two Hand Jobs


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

Inflation's a bitch.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like Indy is locking this game up.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Damn Jets!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

Nick Folk's last-second FG gives Jets 17-16 win over Colts


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, we know Min0.


----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2011)

sfw i guess....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

I wish I could. Damn leg...


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


>


 





YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> $300, Ill hook you up !


 
$30 and you got a deal.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I thought Koreans ate cats and it was the Chinese that ate dogs.


 
Those slantyeyed fucks eat anything that moves...


----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I wish I could. Damn leg...


 

If Joe from family Guy can do it.....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> If Joe from family Guy can do it.....



True my knigg. It's not that I can't, I just don't have any weights here right now.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2011)

efukt.com - maker of lulz


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2011)

efukt.com - maker of lulz


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Mom I'd Like to Fuck!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2011)

Josh waiting in line with the glasses...

efukt.com - maker of lulz


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Josh waiting in line with the glasses...
> 
> efukt.com - maker of lulz





Where the hell was Al?


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2011)

Saney trying to get head!

efukt.com - maker of lulz


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2011)

jfc!!!

efukt.com - maker of lulz


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Can you taste the asparagus dear!? 

You ain't gonna git sick on dat shit!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2011)

efukt.com - maker of lulz


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> efukt.com - maker of lulz


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> efukt.com - maker of lulz


 

.............   I wacked off on my wifes best  friend potato salad  this summer, we were all hangin out back and she asked me to bring her some out on a plate, it was balls hot out, so we kept in in the fridge, i brought her plate in the bathroom and busted on it, then brought it out and watched her eat it ! I think she knew !


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2011)

awesome

Ever bust a nut on your sleeping gf's face before? Without her waking up? Fun times.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> awesome
> 
> Ever bust a nut on your sleeping gf's face before? Without her waking up? Fun times.




Not yet bro.. Note to self .... bust on gf face while sleeping.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah give it a shot (no pun intended).


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2011)

knigglets I have been fkg this milf all weekend . . ALL the tricks were pulled out of the bag, and I managed to get my cock half-way up her arse! 

But the best part was when she pulled out the smallish black vibrator and started arse-fkking herself which I was giving her AP . . that fkg thing was buzzing the end of my cock from the inside! 

Whatagirl! 

you fkkers better rep me for this or else


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

Note to self: never piss off a boyfriend then ask him to get you something to eat or fall asleep.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Yeah give it a shot (no pun intended).




I fucked like a porn star tonite,,  Im in recharge mode !   Im 46 cuz, not a young stud like the Captn !  but im def gona try it in about a hr !


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> knigglets I have been fkg this milf all weekend . . ALL the tricks were pulled out of the bag, and I managed to get my cock half-way up her arse!
> 
> But the best part was when she pulled out the smallish black vibrator and started arse-fkking herself which I was giving her AP . . that fkg thing was buzzing the end of my cock from the inside!
> 
> ...


 
That's a good time. The vibrator in the puss or ass while you're in the other hole...


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Note to self: never piss off a boyfriend then ask him to get you something to eat or fall asleep.




Hi baby ...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Hi baby ...



Hey there, sweetie.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey there, sweetie.


Your asshole husband home ??


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Your asshole husband home ??



Lol, yes.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, yes.


 

Go in the bathroom with your vibrator, and whisper ?


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

My voice is a aphrodisiac and acts as a agent which acts on the mind and causes the arousal of the  mood of sexual desire!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, yes.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Go in the bathroom with your vibrator, and whisper ?



Sorry, I gotta go to bed before he calls me or Ima get in trouble.  Ttyl.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Sorry, I gotta go to bed before he calls me or Ima get in trouble.  Ttyl.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

"Woke up this morning and got myself a beer"

Chief Mojo Risin' OWNS!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2011)

. .just to let all you notBig fags know, I'll be pinnin' 1.2g o' test this week


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Thanks for letting us know.......


 
1.2g, 1.4g, 1.6g for a show stopper


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 1.2g, 1.4g, 1.6g for a show stopper


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2011)

Retlaw said:


>


 
AIs


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2011)

I got some Test blend on the way

25mg Prop
187mg Cyp
188mg E
(All Canola Oil, Al's favorite)

So who wants some?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I got some Test blend on the way
> 
> 25mg Prop
> 187mg Cyp
> ...


 
  . .  thats sure going to aggrevate your gyno dude


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I got some Test blend on the way
> 
> 25mg Prop
> 187mg Cyp
> ...



Got any  crack?


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 9, 2011)

Here you go Roids... LHJO away!!!!

Grandma Ginette 87 Years by snahbrandy


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Man those were some nice hairy tits!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 9, 2011)

I shot a load all over the keyboard on this one...


----------



## independent (Jan 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . .just to let all you notBig fags know, I'll be pinnin' 1.2g o' test this week



IMHO, I  would cut the dosage in half and just run it longer. I think the benefits of the higher dosage are negligible.


----------



## independent (Jan 9, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Here you go Roids... LHJO away!!!!
> 
> Grandma Ginette 87 Years by snahbrandy



holy shit.  I turned it off after 5 seconds.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 9, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> holy shit. I turned it off after 5 seconds.


 
You dropped a load after only 5 seconds?! Yeah she's hot right?

GICH!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, he beat my record of 10 seconds!


----------



## independent (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

As soon as I seen those hairy tits it was over. **creams pants**


----------



## independent (Jan 9, 2011)

Enhance-uk-steroids.com :: See comments of our Worldwide Anabolics Steroids Customers who Buy 100% Genuine Anabolic Steroids with successful shipping from us. We discretely ship Anabolics Steroids to Russia, London, Manchester, Dublin, Houson, Florid


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 9, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Here you go Roids... LHJO away!!!!
> 
> Grandma Ginette 87 Years by snahbrandy


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm getting a stiffie. That's why they call it wood shop.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

This Ravens/Chiefs game is so boring. Chiefs are getting spanked...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> This Ravens/Chiefs game is so boring. Chiefs are getting spanked...


 
Werd!!! why do u think I'm watching B and B Vids..  lol


Hopefully Philly/GB will be more exciting


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Werd!!! why do u think I'm watching B and B Vids..  lol
> 
> 
> Hopefully Philly/GB will be more exciting



Yeah, the B and B bids are far more interesting than this boring ass game. Yeah, I really hope the next game is better. This is definitely the worse playoff game so far.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 9, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>


Word I love playing football but can't watch it.  However I can watch Lingerie Football for hours...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## OTG85 (Jan 9, 2011)

is curling 135 lbs for rep's in the squat rack not bad for a nb


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> IMHO, I would cut the dosage in half and just run it longer. I think the benefits of the higher dosage are negligible.


 
longer than 16 weeks?


----------



## independent (Jan 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> longer than 16 weeks?



Why not, you have been on this long already.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 9, 2011)

Cassel looked like shit today.  Next week the Ravens continue their tradition of losing to the Steelers in the playoffs.  Gotta love the two AFC games with the bitter divisional rivalries naturally playing out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why not, you have been on this long already.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Cassel looked like shit today.  Next week the Ravens continue their tradition of losing to the Steelers in the playoffs.  Gotta love the two AFC games with the bitter divisional rivalries naturally playing out.



Horrible. KC got spaked.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Horrible. KC got spaked.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

RetLAW said:


>



You can't go a day without posting a dick or making a reference to homosexuality, can you? By the way, that's a rhetorical question because we all know the answer.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

Philly might make a game of this


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

Green Akers yanked it


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Philly might make a game of this



You mean with that *SECOND* field goal they just missed? Not likely, my friend!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

That dude is usually spot on......can't believe he's missed 2.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> That dude is usually spot on......can't believe he's missed 2.



Yeah, pretty amazing. I think it's more windy there than usual though. Even with the Packers butter-finger recievers they're still going to win...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

NO way in Hell they punt to D-Jax.....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> NO way in Hell they punt to D-Jax.....



I'm afraid so. They should have just left him out... 

Vic been playing like shit all day, and he's hurt...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

Vick with the pick


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

He really played like shit all day. I can't wait for next weeks games. Especially the NFC games.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> He really played like shit all day. I can't wait for next weeks games. Especially the NFC games.


 
I can honestly see Seattle beating Chicago.....If Hasselback is on....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I can honestly see Seattle beating Chicago.....If Hasselback is on....



Yeah, I'd love to see that. It'll be one of the more interesting games, so far. Even though most of them have been pretty good with the exception of the Chiefs/Ravens game.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I'd love to see that. It'll be one of the more interesting games, so far. Even though most of them have been pretty good with the exception of the Chiefs/Ravens game.


 
Werd!!!  3 out of 4 good games ain't bad........Atlanta/GB should be sick as well.....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Werd!!!  3 out of 4 good games ain't bad........Atlanta/GB should be sick as well.....



Yeah, Atlanta beat Green Bay this year, but it was only by a last minute field goal with 9 seconds left on the clock. Plus Green Bay just seem to be playing better every game. If they can keep their momentum they'll come away with a win. The same goes for Kawks over the Bears although the Bears have had rest, maybe that will be a good thing and throw off their timing.


----------



## SFW (Jan 9, 2011)

Your Jamie eason and football talk isnt fooling anyone....


----------



## SFW (Jan 9, 2011)

sfw again?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> sfw again?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, Atlanta beat Green Bay this year, but it was only by a last minute field goal with 9 seconds left on the clock. Plus Green Bay just seem to be playing better every game. If they can keep their momentum they'll come away with a win. The same goes for Kawks over the Bears although the Bears have had rest, maybe that will be a good thing and throw off their timing.


 
Rest is good, but not always....sometimes teams playing with momentum and keep rolling can knock the rust off the bye teams.....I think the Pats will smoke the Jets and Pitt will out Balt.


----------



## SFW (Jan 9, 2011)

>



sounds good to me. i'll do it!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Rest is good, but not always....sometimes teams playing with momentum and keep rolling can knock the rust off the bye teams.....I think the Pats will smoke the Jets and Pitt will out Balt.



Sounds like the picks I'd make. That's very true about the momentum too. I think Chicago lost their regular season game coming off their bye week.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Sounds like the picks I'd make. That's very true about the momentum too. I think Chicago lost their regular season game coming off their bye week.


 

Seattle over Chicago and GB over Atlanta


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Seattle over Chicago and GB over Atlanta



That's what I'm thinking!


----------



## SFW (Jan 9, 2011)

Play with ass and pussy up to orgasm at Tubesss.com - Free Videos Adult Sex Tube#


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Play with ass and pussy up to orgasm at Tubesss.com - Free Videos Adult Sex Tube#


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

YouTube Video













LOL!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Score!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Score!


 
Wilma or Betty?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Wilma or Betty?



Betty, for sure!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

Maryanne or Ginger???








YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Maryanne or Ginger???



Maryanne. Something about her innocence makes me want to LHJO!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Maryanne. Something about her innocence makes me want to LHJO!


 






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Now I want to do her even more.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Now I want to do her even more.


 
Werd!!!  She's hot Blonde or Brunette..


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Werd!!!  She's hot Blonde or Brunette..



It would be sweet if she had a twin. One Blonde, one brunette. That would be the shit.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 9, 2011)

Ginger, hands down!  Maryanne was cute but Ginger was straight up smokin'.  That bitch oozed sex appeal!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

What about both at the same time!?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Ginger, hands down! Maryanne was cute but Ginger was straight up smokin'. That bitch oozed sex appeal!


 
It's still a coin flip in my book...I love 'em both


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Lavern or Shirley!?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Lavern or Shirley!?


 

Now you've lost it.........but Shirly if there was a gun to my head


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

She is less manish than Laverne...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

Saved By The Bell!

Jessie or Kelly???


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Kelly, for sure.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Kelly, for sure.


 
Jessie has a smokin' body, though


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Jessie has a smokin' body, though



True she does. The only reason I didn't pick her is because she seems incredibly tall. That might not be a bad thing though, I guess.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Marsha or Cindy?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2011)

Mrs. Howell.    U know I got a thang for those gilfs!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## OTG85 (Jan 9, 2011)

you fags and your fooseball and mary popin lhjo.What's wrong with you homo's?????The tren insomnia is getting worse comeing offWhat I would do for a hit.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 9, 2011)

Meeting with a pof whore tonight!!!I'm going to train wreck that shit!Then go to my other girls house....pass out


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Meeting with a pof whore tonight!!!I'm going to train wreck that shit!Then go to my other girls house....pass out



Those two-a-days will wear ya out.  I've only done that once.


Anyhoo, speaking of 'somnia, I just pinned about 150mcg of delta sleep inducing peptide.  It should be interesting to see how it feels in about 30 min.  I'm hoping it'll be similar to a benzo.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

And on the third day God created the Remington bolt action riffle, so man could fight the dinosaurs, and the homosexuals...


----------



## SFW (Jan 9, 2011)

Blanch or Rose?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2011)

This DSIP is just making me groggy, not too buzzy tho.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Blanch or Rose?



Both.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

Blanch without question.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2011)

Snowing like a mofo down here in Bamer.  My uni is closed tomorrow and I'm gonna be snode in with the boyz.  Hope I can at least SFW!  We don't even have snowplows down here cause it snows like this maybe once every 3 yrs.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2011)

Movie with that Supermarket Ho finally tommorrow night(i think) She got her car Repoed and needs a ride home from work.......I asked if I could pick her up then come back here reeal quick for a movie and drink first and she agreed since I live like 2 minutes from the store where she works......she's like 27 so doesn't qualify as a Milf and def not a Gilf......Wish me luck........might not work out but at least I'm giving it the ole College try.......


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2011)

YouTube Video
















Little bit a Rita....wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Wilma or Betty?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jan 10, 2011)

Some nice X's there, capt


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Some nice X's there, capt


 
lol, it's the Fuckstones, a cartoon I used to LHJO over when I was a teen


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> lol, it's the Fuckstones, a cartoon I used to LHJO over when I was a teen




Pick one !


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually met this mug once.  I was living in Branson at the time and the Miss USA Pageant was goin on at the time.  He and Christina Aguilera were performing at it.  I was at work one night at mentioned to a co worker it'd be cool if one of those two ended up in the store.

His ass showed up at the outlet mall where I worked and the co worker I was working w/ was coming back from the bank.  So she spots him, walks up and was like hey, my co worker wants to meet you.  He was actually really cool and approachable.  Bought a bottle of cologne from me and agreed to stick around til my gf at the time came by w/ a camera.

Interestingly, the mug isn't hispanic at all but is half German, half Ugandan, raised in Italy.  His stage name is a play on his real last name, Lubega.  I have a pic taken with him around here somewhere.  Christina came in to a diff store where a friend of mine waited on her.  Said she was kind of a bitch.


----------



## SFW (Jan 10, 2011)

Well shes a Diva type, so that seems fairly obvious. Shes probably pompous as hell. I heard shes divorcing that jew she was married to. 

About the lubega thing...I though that cat would of been dominican or panamanian or something. Shows how creative his marketing execs were when it came to recreating him as a spic. They were obviously of jewish descent. Those guys are good. :folgers:


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 10, 2011)

So Al, did you spray her up or did you volunteer to watch her cat or do her laundry?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, he totally had the Cuban type look/image down.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Some nice X's there, capt



Those are LHJO targets!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> So Al, did you spray her up or did you volunteer to watch her cat or do her laundry?


 
It's tonight.....Not last night.....Should I LHJO.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> It's tonight.....Not last night.....Should I LHJO.



You better do it. That's like going out with a loaded gun. I always LHJO before a date.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You better do it. That's like going out with a loaded gun. I always LHJO before a date.


 
Werd!!!!  As long as she gets good wood...load size doesn't matter....

Chicks are happier with getting off themselves...Just pound it senseless


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You better do it. That's like going out with a loaded gun. I always LHJO before a date.


 
I don't know that I agree... I like to have as big of a nasty load as I can get. the thing is... Some of my best loads/ropes have come post LHJO. So who fvkkin knows... ya know?

It's nice when it's a noob and you get that "OH" or "Oh my!" after a nice big rope is laid from a nice distance away. But it varies for me... Some times it just rolls out and sometimes it's shot out like a cannon.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I don't know that I agree... I like to have as big of a nasty load as I can get. the thing is... Some of my best loads/ropes have come post LHJO. So who fvkkin knows... ya know?
> 
> It's nice when it's a noob and you get that "OH" or "Oh my!" after a nice big rope is laid from a nice distance away. But it varies for me... Some times it just rolls out and sometimes it's shot out like a cannon.



Yeah, but I find that my AP sessions always last a lot longer when I LHJO before a date.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, but I find that my AP sessions always last a lot longer when I LHJO before a date.


 

Exactly.....much more important to just AutoPlow her into submission on a first date.....just plow her into one or two O's and I guarantee she's happy


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Exactly.....much more important to just AutoPlow her into submission on a first date.....just plow her into one or two O's and I guarantee she's happy



Get her hooked on the first date or two, and after she's into you that's when it's time to blast her face.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> It's tonight.....Not last night.....Should I LHJO.


 
It depends. If you're gonna use a rubber then I wouldn't. 

If you're hitting it bareback then maybe you should so you last longer.

A rubber is basically the same as LHJO anyway, can't feel shit.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> It depends. If you're gonna use a rubber then I wouldn't.
> 
> If you're hitting it bareback then maybe you should so you last longer.
> 
> A rubber is basically the same as LHJO anyway, can't feel shit.



Good point, unless she's got one of the cunts that's so big it feels like sticking your dick into a five gallon bucket of mayonaise... same thing!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks tight, but who knows........She may be just using me for a ride home.......but I suggested coming back here for Merlot and Movie first and she agreed since it's 2 mins from her work....I'll glove up probably if it comes to that.....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd probably forgo the LHJO session if I was going to glove up. If it's over a few hours away I'd probably still do it though. GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Good point, unless she's got one of the cunts that's so big it feels like sticking your dick into a five gallon bucket of mayonaise... same thing!


 
That's when you just make her suck you off.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> That's when you just make her suck you off.



Or stick it in her ass.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> lol, it's the Fuckstones, a cartoon I used to LHJO over when I was a teen



Those were great, so thats the name...Ive been looking for them for motnhts


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## MyK (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## MyK (Jan 10, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Those were great, so thats the name...Ive been looking for them for motnhts


 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/118224-a.html


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/118224-a.html



It moved


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 10, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>


 
Is that spray on tan no way bed get you that dark?????


----------



## maniclion (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, but I find that my AP sessions always last a lot longer when I LHJO before a date.


Never did that, I always wanted maximum load so they see me as being virile.  I know women talk about such things and think a man who shoots massive loads is more masculine, I've overheard more than one conversation about it...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Never did that, I always wanted maximum load so they see me as being virile.  I know women talk about such things and think a man who shoots massive loads is more masculine, I've overheard more than one conversation about it...



Considering my AP sessions are with selfish bitches not unlike myself I prefer to go the distance. Most of the time I'm wearing a glove anyway so load size is insignificant. Unless, of course, there's some real fucked up bitch who's going to check my used rubber for load size...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Is that spray on tan no way bed get you that dark?????


 
Mel-II would do the same thing, or just smearing yourself with manic's poo


----------



## MyK (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## dayday87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Who yall going for in the BCS?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> Who yall going for in the BCS?



Oregon


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> Who yall going for in the BCS?


 
the Mountain Hermit Kiddie Rapers for the win


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> the Mountain Hermit Kiddie Rapers for the win



I forgot about them! 

That's my team!


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 10, 2011)

You know it... I love their mascot... A big bucket of candy and roofies.


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 10, 2011)

Just  ... WTF does the Cap'n know about the BCS? They play australian rules foosball up in that bitch!!!

I love those fukkin refs in their white suits and those narrow retarded goal posts...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> You know it... I love their mascot... A big bucket of candy and roofies.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

We know Min0 always has plenty of candy on hand!


----------



## SFW (Jan 10, 2011)

my chick wants to suck and bite my toes. shes a weird one.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> my chick wants to suck and bite my toes. shes a weird one.



What the hell... let her do it!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've met lots of guys that are into that, but not too many ladies. I bet it's cause women seem to be a little more tight lipped about what they are into.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 10, 2011)

I had a chick suck my toze once.  I think she just did it coz I'd done it to her a few times and it was a big turn on for her.  It did nothing for me tho.  She even shoved her finger up my arse whilst sucking my cock once.  I didn't care for that.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not super into the toe sucking.  Probably cause I don't like my feet.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

I wish someone would suck my toes. I just took out my trash and the toes on my foot in the cast are cold...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I wish someone would suck my toes. I just took out my trash and the toes on my foot in the cast are cold...



We had this discussion.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> We had this discussion.



I know, but I thought you might be willing to help a brother out.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I know, but I thought you might be willing to help a brother out.



Why didn't you put a sock on for Christ's sake?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Why didn't you put a sock on for Christ's sake?



Because I don't have a sock big enough to go over the cast. Besides I was only out a couple of minutes.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Because I don't have a sock big enough to go over the cast. Besides I was only out a couple of minutes.



Long enough to freeze your toes, though.  I'm still not sucking them.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Long enough to freeze your toes, though.  I'm still not sucking them.



It's okay. They are thawed now. It would have been okay if I didn't kick that snow pile.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

I feel sick


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



Ugh, no.  Gummy bears.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ugh, no.  Gummy bears.



Don't worry. I always have plenty of candy on hand!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Don't worry. I always have plenty of candy on hand!



Nooooooo



I just ate two bags.  I think I'm gonna puke.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

They're coming back for you. Why the hell would you eat two bags of gummy bears. Not a good idea!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't see it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sure vortrit has a van with loads of candy in the back.  Maybe even some puppies.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

Ugh I can't even look at those with out feeling it in my throat.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm sure vortrit has a van with loads of candy in the back.  Maybe even some puppies.



Why do you say tha? Is he into kiddy porn or something?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm sure vortrit has a van with loads of candy in the back.  Maybe even some puppies.



Jealous!?






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ugh I can't even look at those with out *feeling it in my throat*.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Jealous!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>



Don't forget the wide selection of pencil crayons!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 10, 2011)

I kinda like the public masturbator trench coat.  That would go good with the 'free candy' van.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



I'm talking about vomit, you perv










Okay, okay so I set myself up for that one......


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm talking about vomit, you perv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool. We'll need something for lube!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I kinda like the public masturbator trench coat.  That would go good with the 'free candy' van.



And maybe a few of those pencil crayons...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Why do you say tha? Is he into kiddy porn or something?



Hmmm.  Well, come to think of it, he's never actually said that he's *not *into it.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ugh I can't even look at those with out feeling it in my throat.



That is kinda hot actually.  So, how many of those bad boyz do you reckon swalleow at once time?  Think you could put down the whole bag?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

Going to pick up CD on our "date" in my new ride...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That is kinda hot actually.  So, how many of those bad boyz do you reckon swalleow at once time?  Think you could put down the whole bag?



Two. Fucking. Bags.





Not at one time but definitely in one sitting.

I'm gonna be sick


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Two. Fucking. Bags.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You like candy... Good!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Going to pick up CD on our "date" in my new ride...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

I still don't know why you'd eat two bags of gummy bears. You should've stopped after one, at least.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I still don't know why you'd eat two bags of gummy bears. You should've stopped after one, at least.



Uh, yea I know. I was reading and munching and didn't notice till the second bag was gone.  I'm gonna lay down.....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Uh, yea I know. I was reading and munching and didn't notice till the second bag was gone.  I'm gonna lay down.....



If you puke it would be very colorful. Please take pics!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2011)

YouTube Video












LOL!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

How was the AP session!?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> How was the AP session!?


 
Called ....mom answred  said dont call here again..I'm her Mom,,,,WTF???


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Called ....mom answred  said dont call here again..I'm her Mom,,,,WTF???





Wow...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Wow...


 
Werd!!!  Couldn't believe it


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Werd!!!  Couldn't believe it



That's some shit. Now it's time to break out the good porn for a LHJO session! 

After you kill that bitches mom!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2011)

Al, clear your PMs

NOW GODDAMIT!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Al, clear your PMs
> 
> NOW GODDAMIT!


 
Done knigg


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Werd!!!  Couldn't believe it



WTF is her mum telling you never to call?  Is she like 15 or sum10?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2011)

JFC . . weighed myself tonight at the gym: 242lbs!  . . I got another 10lbs in me for sure . . maybe 15lbs!


----------



## MyK (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (Jan 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Called ....mom answred said dont call here again..I'm her Mom,,,,WTF???


 
Are you hitting on 15 year olds again?


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> my chick wants to suck and bite my toes. shes a weird one.


 
Is she Mrs. Rex Ryan?


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm 235lbs.. I need to cut down... I need some Winny!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> WTF is her mum telling you never to call?  Is she like 15 or sum10?



Al! I can't believe you're going for older women now!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


 
It's more like an ocean right now. It's going to sink very soon...

10 die as 'instant tsunami' hits Australia town - World news - Asia-Pacific - msnbc.com


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> It's more like an ocean right now. It's going to sink very soon...
> 
> 10 die as 'instant tsunami' hits Australia town - World news - Asia-Pacific - msnbc.com


 
werd . . Queensland is getting hammered . .  all the notBigs have been washed out to sea


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 11, 2011)

How far are you away from this mess?

Start building an ark for your gears!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> How far are you away from this mess?
> 
> Start building an ark for your gears!



Put two of each gear on the ark... better make it 200.


----------



## MyK (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Or stick it in her ass.


"Stroke it Clarence Carter, but don't stroke so fast.  If my stuff ain't tight enough you can stick it in my WOOOO!"


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Al! I can't believe you're going for older women now!


 
No shit!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 11, 2011)

You should text her mom a cock pic.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 11, 2011)

What was the convo, you just asked for the girl and mom said GTFO?  Leg day plus canola day...woohoo!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> You should text her mom a cock pic.



This *cannot* be a bad idea.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

What the fuck do you say to the mother? That you won't call again? Or fuck you, bitch, your daughter was on my jock?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> What the fuck do you say to the mother? That you won't call again? Or fuck you, bitch, your daughter was on my jock?



No you try to get the mother on your side so you can AP her too.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 11, 2011)

*Canola DOES get you jacked!!!*


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No you try to get the mother on your side so you can AP her too.



See...this is what I was thinking.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> See...this is what I was thinking.



Are you listening, Al? Is the mother hot? Is her vagina fit for AP?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Are you listening, Al? Is the mother hot? Is her vagina fit for AP?


 
Have no idea..never seen her.......Not sure what the deal was......I know her Mom and her have been fighting lately......She's 27 knigg-knoggs...NOT 15


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Have no idea..never seen her.......Not sure what the deal was......I know her Mom and her have been fighting lately......*She's 27 *knigg-knoggs...NOT 15



Oh well. Older women need lovin' too. 

 I didn't say she was 15 though... I think it was NB.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol @ the mother cock blocking her 27 year old daughter. I'd be pissed if I was that chick.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2011)

Full cokk Blokk.......She lives with Moms.........Moms is sick and she takes care of her.....I'm seriously at a loss.......I have no idea why I got C-Blocked


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol @ the mother cock blocking her 27 year old daughter. I'd be pissed if I was that chick.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Full cokk Blokk.......She lives with Moms.........Moms is sick and she takes care of her.....I'm seriously at a loss.......I have no idea why I got C-Blocked








YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

Just a thought...could it have been that the chick changed her mind and is too much of a sissy to tell you herself?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Just a thought...could it have been that the chick changed her mind and is too much of a sissy to tell you herself?


 

I NEVER get turned down!!!!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video



We are the champions......


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> We are the champions......



Al is the champions. He never gets turned down. GICH!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I NEVER get turned down!!!!!!!



Of course not, you are a god in man's form.  That being said....maybe you intimidated the bitch.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Of course not, you are a god in man's form. That being said....maybe you intimidated the bitch.


 
Not patting myself on the back, well maybe I am.........but I think there is some truth to this.....I think she's a little scared.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Not patting myself on the back, well maybe I am.........but I think there is some truth to this.....I think she's a little scared.



A little scared of getting AP by a fat cock? Or what?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> A little scared of getting AP by a fat cock? Or what?


 
Scared that I might break her heart


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Scared that I might break her heart



Oh I see... Hmmm.... 

Isn't that what you do though? Kick ass? Break hearts?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd guess Celly's theory is prob the most likely scenario.  I prob wouldn't even mention it next time I saw her ass at the store.  Let her approach you and apologize.  That's when you say you're sure she can figure out a way to make it up to you.

In other news, a girl that used to blow me a few yrs ago is married and out of state with a .kid these days.  We still keep in touch and hang out when ages in town.  She won't cheat but does send me pics and bids.  So today she sent me one worth mentioning.  A short clip of her fucking a 12 oz Woodchuck Cider.  She's into fisting, etc these days, even fucked the fat end of a wine bottle.  Im trying to get her to fuck a 40 on vid for me next.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I'd guess Celly's theory is prob the most likely scenario.  I prob wouldn't even mention it next time I saw her ass at the store.  Let her approach you and apologize.  That's when you say you're sure she can figure out a way to make it up to you.
> 
> In other news, a girl that used to blow me a few yrs ago is married and out of state with a .kid these days.  We still keep in touch and hang out when ages in town.  She won't cheat but does send me pics and bids.  So today she sent me one worth mentioning.  A short clip of her fucking a 12 oz Woodchuck Cider.  She's into fisting, etc these days, even fucked the fat end of a wine bottle.  Im trying to get her to fuck a 40 on vid for me next.



Make sure it's St. Ides. This thread has been brought to you by St. Ides premium malt liquor.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Not patting myself on the back, well maybe I am.........but I think there is some truth to this.....I think she's a little scared.



I'm telling you, just like some men are too intimidated to approach a beautiful woman.  Some women will look at a guy like you and wonder if she can handle all that.


----------



## SFW (Jan 11, 2011)

> Im trying to get her to fuck a 40 on vid for me next.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

And now for this commercial break from St. Ides premium malt liquor!






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2011)

WTF is going on?...........Time for some Crue!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes her heart, or that you might be more sexually adventurous than she is, who knows.  It could be a lot of things.  It could be that she has a sick mother and she can't complicate her life right now.


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd pay to see a girl take a whole 40oz Silver Thunder


----------



## SFW (Jan 11, 2011)

Id pay if the girl pulled the 40 out and cracked it over Josh's combover.


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Id pay if the girl pulled the 40 out and cracked it over Josh's combover.



LMFAO


Speaking of that GayJewBastard, i'll be pinning some of the DRSE Tren soon.. hopefully it's gtg


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 11, 2011)

A Four Loko is pretty big too...lol.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> WTF is going on?...........Time for some Crue!!!



Only half the song is there... did you get that off of Jewtube instead of Youtube?


----------



## SFW (Jan 11, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> LMFAO
> 
> 
> Speaking of that GayJewBastard, i'll be pinning some of the DRSE Tren soon.. hopefully it's gtg


 

Do the vials have the israeli flag on them?


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Do the vials have the israeli flag on them?



Interesting you mention that, it seems as if there was a sticker/label on them originally and than "Carefully" pulled of for Recycling purposes...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> LMFAO
> 
> 
> Speaking of that GayJewBastard, i'll be pinning some of the DRSE Tren soon.. hopefully it's gtg


 

Were u pinning Uncle Z's Tren before that?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



I'm wondering if I should watch and risk getting only half a video again...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 11, 2011)

If it's legit, you'll get the sweats within 2 mins.  GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Were u pinning Uncle Z's Tren before that?



Yea.. 20ml/150mg

Now i'll be shooting "Supposedly" 10ml/200mg

Hopefully it'll be good and last me another 5 weeks


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Full cokk Blokk.......She lives with Moms.........Moms is sick and she takes care of her.....I'm seriously at a loss.......I have no idea why I got C-Blocked


 
Is she a black chick? Maybe her momma don't want her daughter dating no cracker honky!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyway, who wants to check out the Woodchuck clip?  And how much water do you NB's drank pre workout.  i usually mix in the Pump Juice (creatine/arginine/caffeine mix) in a 16.9 oz water bottle and 3 sccops of GMS.  Then chase that w/ 2 moar fill ups of 16.9 oz.  Supposed to drank a lotta water for GMS to be effective.

Then I bring another 16.9 oz. bottle with BCAA and dextrose.  I'll sip/refill a couple or three times throughout the workout.  End up pissing up a storm but I figure between the creatine and GMS you want a ton of water.


----------



## MyK (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (Jan 11, 2011)

Is that the beginning of a casting couch video?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Is she a black chick? Maybe her momma don't want her daughter dating no cracker honky!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah you know. She probably thinks Al and his shaved head is some kind of white supremist.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 11, 2011)

Casting Couch rocks!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jan 11, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Yeah you know. She probably thinks Al and his shaved head is some kind of white supremist.


 

Yeah the shaved dome is a dead giveaway. Plus his swastika tattoo.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

I think he got depressed and killed himself...


----------



## SFW (Jan 11, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Interesting you mention that, it seems as if there was a sticker/label on them originally and than "Carefully" pulled of for Recycling purposes...


 

Yeah that sounds odd. 

See, thats why i only use kim Jung pharma now. They merged with axio after the bust...Its really top notch stuff. Totally not tainted with anthrax, those were just rumors.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Yeah that sounds odd.
> 
> See, thats why i only use kim Jung pharma now. They merged with axio after the bust...Its really top notch stuff. Totally not tainted with anthrax, those were just rumors.



What's wrong with Anthrax?






YouTube Video


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 11, 2011)

Feel free to neg this jlacap (retard) if you like...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/119453-training-injury-help-advice-expertise-needed.html

GYCH!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Feel free to neg this jlacap (retard) if you like...
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/119453-training-injury-help-advice-expertise-needed.html
> 
> GYCH!



Done! GICH!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> If you puke it would be very colorful. Please take pics!


I ate a bunch of Runts once after ingesting peyote....I was tripping on my own puke for who knows how long....at least until my friends started playing the Beatles I Am the Walrus while putting Banana Runtz in the corners of our alchie friend Paul who passed out in the car, he was Paulrus the Walrus after that day...we also bought some gag wax lips...you see somebody with those in while tripping and they instantly morph into a cartoon character, you're brain just can't make sense of such a thing.....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I ate a bunch of Runts once after ingesting peyote....I was tripping on my own puke for who knows how long....at least until my friends started playing the Beatles I Am the Walrus while putting Banana Runtz in the corners of our alchie friend Paul who passed out in the car, he was Paulrus the Walrus after that day...we also bought some gag wax lips...you see somebody with those in while tripping and they instantly morph into a cartoon character, you're brain just can't make sense of such a thing.....



Worst thing I've done puking was eating nothing but pink cake at a wedding and getting trashed. I puked all over their newly paved driveway and the huge pile of puke was bright pink like the cake.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Feel free to neg this jlacap (retard) if you like...
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/119453-training-injury-help-advice-expertise-needed.html
> 
> GYCH!



He likes to have his shit pushed in...






YouTube Video


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> this *cannot* be a bad idea.


 
lol


----------



## maniclion (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Worst thing I've done puking was eating nothing but pink cake at a wedding and getting trashed. I puked all over their newly paved driveway and the huge pile of puke was bright pink like the cake.



Me Fruity Pebbles, that makes a beautiful tie-dyed especially from the 3rd floor of a hotel balcony....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Me Fruity Pebbles, that makes a beautiful tie-dyed especially from the 3rd floor of a hotel balcony....



Yeah for sure. I wish that cake had been more colorful. I also had a friend in high school who was a dumb-ass. He told me he was an alcoholic and would even drink rubbing alcohol and I told him he was full of shit. After he ate a whole box of Capt'n Crunch with crunch berries he drink straight rubbing alcohol then shortly after went outside and blew his cereal all over the parking lot. Too bad he didn't eat Fruity Pebbles... would have been much more colorful.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 11, 2011)

No replies to my water q...I had forgotten no one works out.  Duh.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 11, 2011)

a comedian last night informed me that Jews read menu's like the Torah in Hebrew, from left to right......first the price and then what it is...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 11, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> No replies to my water q...I had forgotten no one works out.  Duh.



I go through most of a 1 liter bottle....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> No replies to my water q...I had forgotten no one works out.  Duh.



A lot while I'm working out. It's usually the only time I drink water. Maybe a half gallon.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Worst thing I've done puking was eating nothing but pink cake at a wedding and getting trashed. I puked all over their newly paved driveway and the huge pile of puke was bright pink like the cake.



Lol that sucks.  I didn't puke BTW.  But I am munching on gummy bears....again.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol that sucks.  I didn't puke BTW.  But I am munching on gummy bears....again.



Good idea. Eat enough to get sick one night, then eat more the next night...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Good idea. Eat enough to get sick one night, then eat more the next night...



I think I'm addicted.  Or bored.  I'm watching a show on my Porcha 
Panamera. (spelling ?)


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I think I'm addicted.  Or bored.  I'm watching a show on my Porcha
> Panamera. (spelling ?)



Who is that? I'm watching Ironman. I love gummy bears but since I depend on other people to shop for me I have not had any in awhile.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> what my bf these day's gained 16 pounds in one month bulking (no tren)



Hard to tell from a picture. Maybe 12-14%...


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Hard to tell from a picture. Maybe 12-14%...


 

bulking up to 220 don't want to go over 15% and look like saney lol guess got to clean my diet up not being on tren or t3 anymore


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> bulking up to 220 don't want to go over 15% and look like saney lol guess got to clean my diet up not being on tren or t3 anymore



It's just a rough guess. You still don't look too bad. I might be guessing a bit hight too, but cleaning up the diet is probably a good idea. I know I need to.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Who is that? I'm watching Ironman. I love gummy bears but since I depend on other people to shop for me I have not had any in awhile.



It's a car, not a person. Correct spelling is Porsche (oops). It's a four door. My ex boss had one and the fucking thing always broke down.  $130 thousand pos. You should try Haribo gummy bears, they are the best.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It's just a rough guess. You still don't look too bad. I might be guessing a bit hight too, but cleaning up the diet is probably a good idea. I know I need to.


 
yea I been fucking off way to much binge drinking,fucking whores and other stupid shit not putting in 100% about to change tho.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> yea I been fucking off way to much binge drinking,fucking whores and other stupid shit not putting in 100% about to change tho.



Yeah, I know what you mean. I've had a broken leg so the diets went to shit and I was drinking a lot for awhile, and popping pills like pez. I've calmed down quite a bit though. Diet is still shit.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> It's a car, not a person. Correct spelling is Porsche (oops). It's a four door. My ex boss had one and the fucking thing always broke down.  $130 thousand pos. You should try Haribo gummy bears, they are the best.



Right. You're watching Top Gear on History. Haribro are the only gummy bears I will eat, period. Clear pineapple!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Right. You're watching Top Gear on History. Haribro are the only gummy bears I will eat, period. Clear pineapple!



Mmmmmm good.  I like the green ones.  I was watching that but I'm watching something on CNBC now.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Mmmmmm good.  I like the green ones.  I was watching that but I'm watching something on CNBC now.



Yeah the green are pretty good too. I'm watching Ironman then there is a new Tosh.0 coming on Comedy Central and then I'm going to watch that probably.


----------



## SFW (Jan 11, 2011)

whats up load catchers?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2011)

Dailymotion - Gordon Gekko "Greed Is Good" Full Speech High Quality - a Film & TV video


----------



## SFW (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jan 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## MyK (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Retlaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Alflutop ??

anyone know a dom supply ??   My fucking shoulder is killing me !


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jan 12, 2011)

^ Retlaw works for us


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> ^ Retlaw works for us



It's Ret*LAW*.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It's Ret*LAW*.




instead of playing with yourself all day find me someone and pm it to me !  please...  I gotta go to the gym, tanning , and a fucking NA meeting nigger, no time !  Thanks


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

RetLAW said:


> instead of playing with yourself all day find me someone and pm it to me !  please...  I gotta go to the gym, tanning , and a fucking NA meeting nigger, no time !  Thanks



Sorry, I actually have plans today. I'm going to the doctor to get my vicodin script refilled, then I'm going to take half of the bottle and go to an NA meeting too.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Sorry, I actually have plans today. I'm going to the doctor to get my vicodin script refilled, then I'm going to take half of the bottle and go to an NA meeting too.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

RetLAW said:


>



You're right. That's an even better idea. I'll go back home and LHJO instead of the meeting... good call!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2011)

Better yet, since you're going to NA, let me take them vikes off your hands.  Help me help you.


----------



## MyK (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 12, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>



Where the fuck does it go this wrong?


----------



## 2B1 (Jan 12, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Where the fuck does it go this wrong?



Birth.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 12, 2011)

My friend would call him a tub shitter cause he can't find the toilet or wipe his ass.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Better yet, since you're going to NA, let me take them vikes off your hands.  Help me help you.



Yeah, I bet you'd like that.


----------



## MyK (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

*Meanwhile...
Back at vortrit's house!*


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> *Meanwhile...*
> *Back at vortrit's house!*


 
 spare me some I want to itch like tyrone bigims


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2011)

ontopthegame85 comes home with a duck under his arm. His wife meets him at the door and he says "This is the dog i've been shagging". His wife looks at him and says "That's not a dog it's a duck", ontopthegame85 looks up at his wife and says "I was talking to the duck"


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> ontopthegame85 comes home with a duck under his arm. His wife meets him at the door and he says "This is the dog i've been shagging". His wife looks at him and says "That's not a dog it's a duck", ontopthegame85 looks up at his wife and says "I was talking to the duck"





@ ontopthegame85: I've never really had that side-effect with any pills. Maybe I'm just lucky or know how to ignore it - probably the later.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> ontopthegame85 comes home with a duck under his arm. His wife meets him at the door and he says "This is the dog i've been shagging". His wife looks at him and says "That's not a dog it's a duck", ontopthegame85 looks up at his wife and says "I was talking to the duck"


 
 lmao


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> @ ontopthegame85: I've never really had that side-effect with any pills. Maybe I'm just lucky or know how to ignore it - probably the later.


 
codeine makes me itchy


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> codeine makes me itchy



Yeah I guess it does me too, but it's not super bad. Anyway, my current script is for vicodin anyway...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2011)

*Things not to say to retlaw*

01. I've smoked fatter joints than that. 
02. Ahh, it's cute. 
03. Stop fingering me and fuck me. 
04. I'm sorry. 
05. Who circumcised you? 
06. Why don't we just cuddle? 
07. You know they have surgery to fix that. 
08. It's more fun to look at. 
09. Make it dance. 
10. You know, there's a tower in Italy like that. 
11. Can I paint a smiley face on that? 
12. It looks like a nightcrawler. 
13. Wow, and your feet are so big. 
14. My last boyfriend was 4" bigger. 
15. It's OK, we'll work around it. 
16. Is this a mild or a spicy Slim Jim? 
17. Eww, there's an inch worm on your thigh. 
18. Will it squeak if I squeeze it? 
19. Oh no, a flash headache. 
20. (giggle and point) 
21. Can I be honest with you? 
22. My 8-year-old brother has one like that. 
23. Let me go get my tweezers. 
24. How sweet, you brought incense. 
25. This explains your car. 
26. You must be a growing boy. 
27. Maybe if we water it, it'll grow. 
28. Thanks, I needed a toothpick. 
29. Are you one of those pygmies? 
30. Have you ever thought of working in a sideshow? 
31. Ever hear of Clearasil? 
32. All right, a treasure hunt! 
33. I didn't know they came that small. 
34. Why is God punishing you? 
35. At least this won't take long. 
36. Let's just stick with your hand. 
37. Do you need a splint to prop that up. 
38. How interesting. 
39. I never saw one like that before. 
40. What do you call this? 
41. But it still works right? 
42. Damn I hate baby-sitting. 
43. It looks so unused. 
44. Do you take steroids? 
45. I hear excessive masturbation shrinks your dick. 
46. Maybe it looks better in natural light. 
47. I think there's a dildo around here somewhere. 
48. Why don't we skip right to the cigarettes? 
49. Let me know when you're done. 
50. Oh, I didn't know you were in an accident. 
51. Did you date Lorena Bobbitt? 
52. Aww, it's hiding. 
53. Are you cold? 
54. If you get me real drunk first. 
55. Is that an optical illusion? 
56. What is that? 
57. Does this run in your family? 
58. I'll go get the ketchup for your French fry. 
59. Were you neutered? 
60. It's a good thing you have so many other talents. 
61. Does it come with an air pump? 
62. So this is why you're supposed to judge people on personality. 
63. Where are the puppet strings? 
64. Look, it all fits in my mouth at once. 
65. Deep throat??? I doubt it'll reach my tongue!!! 
66. Your big gun is more like a BB gun. 
67. Can you get this pencil out of me now? 
68. Do I hang my hat on it? 
69. Look, it fits my Barbie clothes! 
70. Don't hold back. 
71. Nevermind, why bother......


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## MyK (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2011)

That kinda shit is painful to look at on 1g of test E!  Every chick I see makes me wanna LHJO lately!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



X marks the spot.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2011)

Watching the folks at BSNBC right now circle jerk over Obama right now.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

I guess I don't get that channel, just MSNBC and CNBC.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2011)

Supp ass fucks...hope to feel better soon!!!!  What up tonight kniggs???besides


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

Same shit, different day. Got some new scripts today, so that was fun.


----------



## SFW (Jan 12, 2011)

hmm some vikes and a hot chocolate would be very nice right now.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hmm some vikes and a hot chocolate would be very nice right now.



That sounds like a good idea. I've got both, so why not?


----------



## SFW (Jan 12, 2011)

word! All fuzzy and warm, nodding out periodically with warm mug in hand. Its Pretty brisk down here in Florida tonight so it would be ideal.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> word! All fuzzy and warm, nodding out periodically with warm mug in hand. Its Pretty brisk down here in Florida tonight so it would be ideal.



Word. It's been snowing here and there's still snow on the ground. Sounds like the perfect solution.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2011)

YouTube Video












"It's all abouts bucks kid, The rest is conversation"


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

Old school!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

And by Old School I did not mean...






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> And by Old School I did not mean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



"You think KFC is still open?"


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> "You think KFC is still open?"



Yeah, I know right!? 








YouTube Video


----------



## MyK (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 13, 2011)

Sup knigs.  I'm sore as a mofo, so no SFW today 4sho.  Pinning this sust is killin me.  I'm all walking with a limp and can barely raise my right arm above my head from the pinning pain.  Think I'm gonna switch back to testE.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 13, 2011)

That's a fat fucking pug!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 13, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jan 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

Fuck. I'm pissed.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

Do tell...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

Gummy bear withdrawal


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, me too. Remember? I didn't get any at all.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

This sucks.  So any news on the jobs you interviewed for?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

No, nothing yet. I probably won't hear for a couple of week. My step mom is trying to get me to move back to Texas because the place where her son works is hiring 800 people, but I really don't want to live anywhere near my dad, so that's a no-go.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No, nothing yet. I probably won't hear for a couple of week. My step mom is trying to get me to move back to Texas because the place where her son works is hiring 800 people, but I really don't want to live anywhere near my dad, so that's a no-go.



Yea I hear ya. Sometimes I wish I could get away from my mom.  Far away, like China.  I'm sure something will pan out for you soon and you only have one more week in that damn cast so things are looking up, right?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea I hear ya. Sometimes I wish I could get away from my mom.  Far away, like China.  I'm sure something will pan out for you soon and you only have one more week in that damn cast so things are looking up, right?



Yeah, I guess about one more week of the cast, then I think I'm getting some kind of ankle brace that I'll have to wear a week or two. Doctors yesterday said everything looked great and I shouldn't even notice it was ever broken in about a month.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 13, 2011)

YouTube Video











"Life sure has a sick sense of humor, doesn't it?"


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I just seen that movie last week. Another funny thing was a song came on my mp3 player by Tesla as soon as I saw your post. I haven't heard anything by them in a l-o-n-g time.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keanu was only hot in Speed.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video



I can't see this on my phone and I'm too lazy to go to the computer.....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I can't see this on my phone and I'm too lazy to go to the computer.....



It's just a Telsa video (the band not IM user).


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It's just a Telsa video (the band not IM user).



Thank you, Vortrit, for a minute there I was feeling a little left out.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Thank you, _*Sweet Dick*_, for a minute there I was feeling a little left out.



We'd never leave you out. Thanks for the new nickname. I like it.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> We'd never leave you out. Thanks for the new nickname. I like it.



Hey, you are using my tricks against me.  No fair.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey, you are using my tricks against me.  No fair.



True, it was fun though. So what's up with the gummy bears? I need some places to score.

I wonder where geared jesus went. We must have bored the shit out of him again.

I swear I'm two post away from having a serious conversation!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2011)

Any good ap stories?Nude pic's anything????? wtf   sorry let me help you fags out


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> True, it was fun though. So what's up with the gummy bears? I need some places to score.
> 
> I wonder where geared jesus went. We must have bored the shit out of him again.
> 
> I swear I'm two post away from having a serious conversation!



I should go to Walmart and get some, but it's cold.  

He seems like a man of few words.  Maybe he's just sitting quiet till he has dome thing to say.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Any good ap stories?Nude pic's anything????? wtf   sorry let me help you fags out



I was supposed to go out on an AP session last Monday and ended up having to keep this cast on my leg another week so that screwed that up. I don't think Al has had any luck, not many others have been around the last couple of days...

What about you CD? AP stories!?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2011)

I love hitting this from the back to bad my nuts are atrophied and dont slap ass no more


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I should go to Walmart and get some, but it's cold.
> 
> He seems like a man of few words.  Maybe he's just sitting quiet till he has dome thing to say.



We'll I think he's been sick lately.

Anyway, yeah I think the next time I'm going to even be out is Saturday night, so that might be a chance to grab myself some gummy bears.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I love hitting this from the back to bad my nuts are atrophied and dont slap ass no more



Damn. That's one nice fart rack!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2011)

I fucked 3 dif whores this week and the weeks not even over going for 4!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I was supposed to go out on an AP session last Monday and ended up having to keep this cast on my leg another week so that screwed that up. I don't think Al has had any luck, not many others have been around the last couple of days...
> 
> What about you CD? AP stories!?



No, unfortunately, for me.  I am currently trying to get my point across to someone. But I think he's doing the same to me cause my vibrator went missing.  


You want me to make something up?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I fucked 3 dif whores this week and the weeks not even over going for 4!!!



Nice work. I don't even think I've LHJO'd that much this week. A lot of it doing with the fact I've been heavily medicated all week.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No, unfortunately, for me.  I am currently trying to get my point across to someone. But I think he's doing the same to me cause my vibrator went missing.
> 
> 
> You want me to make something up?



Only if it's funny. Maybe he put the vibrator in his ass...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> We'll I think he's been sick lately.
> 
> Anyway, yeah I think the next time I'm going to even be out is Saturday night, so that might be a chance to grab myself some gummy bears.



Yea, I hope he gets better. It sucks to be sic.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I fucked 3 dif whores this week and the weeks not even over going for 4!!!



Spill the details muther fucker and save me from the pressure of cumin up with a funny sex story.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2011)

I upped my test from 250 to 500 mg things are working much better....be aware


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Spill the details muther fucker and save me from the pressure of cumin up with a funny sex story.


 
no details I met 2 whores on pof and one where I work.Pof whores only wanted what i wanted so bla,bla.And other girl I met at my place of work she was hammered and easy pickings.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Only if it's funny. Maybe he put the vibrator in his ass...



I don't know what that bastard did with it.  I think that is a cruel thing to do to a woman.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2011)

Tonight I'm staying in wake up and sfw and then get ready for a long night.Hopefully I will remain sober.One week of sfw everyday(about time).1 week of no booze I'm proud of myself.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I upped my test from 250 to 500 mg things are working much better....be aware



Wow... doubled!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Tonight I'm staying in wake up and sfw and then get ready for a long night.Hopefully I will remain sober.One week of sfw everyday(about time).1 week of no booze I'm proud of myself.



I've gone every day this week.  Mr. Phone Sex has been giving me tips and it's been kicking my ass at the gym.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I've gone every day this week. Mr. Phone Sex has been giving me tips and it's been kicking my ass at the gym.


 
who is this one you talk about 


TELL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> who is this one you talk about
> 
> 
> TELL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You wouldn't know him anyway.  



I think I'm gonna call him tomorrow, a convo with that very hot southern accent is exactly what I need.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Tonight I'm staying in wake up and sfw and then get ready for a long night.Hopefully I will remain sober.One week of sfw everyday(about time).1 week of no booze I'm proud of myself.



Nice work. I actually have been very good and cut out the alcohol period for about a week myself. Next week I plan to detox of the meds I'm taking too, and drop the booze for awhile too.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I've gone every day this week.  Mr. Phone Sex has been giving me tips and it's been kicking my ass at the gym.



*Details!!!*


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> *Details!!!*



Like what?  Higher reps, add a couple of sets, that sort of thing.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 13, 2011)

Fuck that.  I'm drinking heavy. Doing blow and smoking tree like thier cigareettes.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Like what?  Higher reps, add a couple of sets, that sort of thing.



Yes. Tell us about your vaginal sweat durning a workout. Do you save it?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Fuck that.  I'm drinking heavy. Doing blow and smoking tree like thier cigareettes.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 13, 2011)

Seriously. I'm on a mosdpn from god.  It's either gonna go good or it's gona go real bad.  Nut I hot my eyes wide open.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow. Fucking I phone don't write what I type. Darn!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Seriously. I'm on a mosdpn from god.  It's either gonna go good or it's gona go real bad.  Nut I hot my eyes wide open.



What?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yes. Tell us about your vaginal sweat durning a workout. Do you save it?



You are bored aren't you?  


I'm a girl. I have no bodily functions. Isn't that what you guys want to believe?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You are bored aren't you?
> 
> 
> I'm a girl. I have no bodily functions. Isn't that what you guys want to believe?



I'm not sure what you mean by that.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You are bored aren't you?
> 
> 
> I'm a girl. I have no bodily functions. Isn't that what you guys want to believe?


 
does that mean we can have are way with you?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2011)

My Ambien dispenser...






My Xanax Dispenser





My Roxicet/Vic Dispenser





Adderal-





Not really but it seems like a fun way to sort your stash...


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2011)

maniclion said:


> My Ambien dispenser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2011)

Crack Dispenser?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice! 

Oh CellarDoor!?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Crack Dispenser?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 13, 2011)

Sup knigs!  Had to take the day offa SFW cause of all the pinning soreness.  I think there's something wrong with this sust.  It's giving me the worst fukkin pain and swelling everytime I pin it.  My left bicep is still semi purple, but the swelling's finally gone.  Got the cycle down to 1g test & 700mg tren per week.  Up to 254 this week and can still see major abbage!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

254 and looking cut. That's fucking awesome!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm 6'3 tho, so it's not as massive looking as 230 on Mr. Fant.  I'm hoping to hit 270 just once to see what it looks like.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah the height does make a difference. I bet you'd look like a monster at 270.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 13, 2011)

If I can get there.  I keep on hittn a wall around 255.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, that's an extra 25 lbs. That's a lot of mass to try to pack on.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 13, 2011)

Jim from Precision Peptides(formerly Sten labs) just me (3) free vials of "C" as a courtesy and part of his grand opening...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

Score!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Score!


 
You mean SCOAR!!!   lol

Just need to double dose it and your gtg........

Got a Milf headin' to town from SoCal in 2 weeks.......I'll prolly triple dose it to be safe....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You mean SCOAR!!!   lol
> 
> Just need to double dose it and your gtg........
> 
> Got a Milf headin' to town from SoCal in 2 weeks.......I'll prolly triple dose it to be safe....



Yeah I started to spell it like that but didn't. Man I'm sure fucked up. Should be getting my cast off next week then I can get back to an AP session myself with this bitch across town. Weird bitch only likes to fuck in her own bed so she won't come here for AP. 

Sweet. SoCal has some super hot bitches. One of the best pieces I've had though was in Morro Bay with some surfer bitch. That's been awhile ago though.

Triple dose? Phuck!

SCOAR!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 13, 2011)

2.5ml and call it a day

My shoulder hurts real bad...wish to God I had some Vikes.....I got a connect, but it's like 5 bones per pill


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

Holy shit. Too bad you weren't closer. I could hook you up for free on that right now. I already took two today. I was considering another but I'm thinking of putting off taking anymore of until Saturday. Vikes and football!


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2011)

So i just buried a 1 1/2 inch needle into my leg.. and i never felt anything enter the muscle..

Does this mean,

A) I have no muscle

B) I don't know how to pin correctly

C) I don't Use Steroids


----------



## Tesla (Jan 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Vikes and football!


 

   


Family Guy is killing me right now.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Family Guy is killing me right now.



It's not on here right now. It must be the time zone difference. I was watching it earlier though.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> So i just buried a 1 1/2 inch needle into my leg.. and i never felt anything enter the muscle..
> 
> Does this mean,
> 
> ...



Is there a cash prize if I guess the right answer?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> So i just buried a 1 1/2 inch needle into my leg.. and i never felt anything enter the muscle..
> 
> Does this mean,
> 
> ...


A)Of course not in your legs...you have to work them to get the muscles
b)obviously not if your trying in those decimated wheels
C)No one uses steroids, the steroids use you!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup knigs! Had to take the day offa SFW cause of all the pinning soreness. I think there's something wrong with this sust. It's giving me the worst fukkin pain and swelling everytime I pin it. My left bicep is still semi purple, but the swelling's finally gone. Got the cycle down to 1g test & 700mg tren per week. Up to 254 this week and can still see major abbage!


 
1.2g test and 400mg tren ... . 245 and no abbage


----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2011)

fuck it doggy. get swoll and cut later. im prob around 15%. i dont give a fuck. long as i can fit in my clothes im good.


----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2011)

@ saney. theres no way you buried a 1.5 and didnt hit muscle. unless youre a walrus or some kind of elephant seal. Some of you would prob chip your femur bone if you buried a 1.5

manic for instance...He doesnt even workout


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> fuck it doggy. get swoll and cut later. im prob around 15%. i dont give a fuck. long as i can fit in my clothes im good.


 
werd . .  Ive upsized most my clothes though


----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2011)

lol im telling you..... My big ass split 2 pairs of shorts in 2 weeks. Thats absurd. 

The other day I tried to take my shirt off post workout and i couldnt get the thing off of me. I fucking freaked out and just ripped the shit in half and threw the rags on the locker room floor.

They'll have it on youtube one day as "roid raging midget goes berzerk in locker"


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lol im telling you..... My big ass split 2 pairs of shorts in 2 weeks. Thats absurd.
> 
> The other day I tried to take my shirt off post workout and i couldnt get the thing off of me. I fucking freaked out and just ripped the shit in half and threw the rags on the locker room floor.
> 
> They'll have it on youtube one day as "roid raging midget goes berzerk in locker"


 
werd, after SFW my pumps are insane. I can hardly move my damn arms and I rarely fully unpumped. High-dose test is the fkg bomb, I just hope my heart doesnt explode


----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> werd, after SFW my pumps are insane. I can hardly move my damn arms and I rarely fully unpumped. High-dose test is the fkg bomb, I just hope my heart doesnt explode


 


You'll be alright man. What worries me personally is all the ancills i gotta 'buse.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> You'll be alright man. What worries me personally is all the ancills i gotta 'buse.


 
What I am concerned about is how Saney can afford all that plankton for his pet whale


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> What I am concerned about is how Saney can afford all that plankton for his pet whale



How rude of you to call his girl a whale.


----------



## CG (Jan 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Fuck that.  I'm drinking heavy. Doing blow and smoking tree like thier cigareettes.



I knew there was a reason I liked you... my hero!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> I knew there was a reason I liked you... my hero!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



He's also sleeping with male hookers.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> He's also sleeping with male hookers.



Its not gay if you pay.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Its not gay if you pay.



True. Or if you're in the Navy...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Nice!
> 
> Oh CellarDoor!?



What does this mean, Vortrit? Hmmmm?

And somebody tell Ontopthegame that no he can't have his way with me cause I would break him.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> True. Or if you're in the Navy...



Is that where you learned the dutch rudder with a tub of butter?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Is that where you learned the dutch rudder with a tub of butter?



Sure is, but theCaptn' helped me improve me technique.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 14, 2011)

Cap's always got one hand on the rudder.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Cap's always got one hand on the rudder.



The Land O' Lakes was my idea though!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmm.....thought I included that in my poem for you three


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Hmm.....thought I included that in my poem for you three



Yeah, that was real nice of you.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 14, 2011)

Anything for the fellows


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Anything for the fellows



Great. How about giving us a round of blow jobs?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Beavis and Butthead are the shit. I got to spread some reps around so I can go neg this fucker again.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> What does this mean, Vortrit? Hmmmm?
> 
> And somebody tell Ontopthegame that no he can't have his way with me cause I would break him.



I want you to break me. I'd pay. I don't have any money but I'd pay with my gigolo services.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Great. How about giving us a round of blow jobs?



Sure but they will have to be e-blow jobs, my wife won't let me come to homo-surri


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Sure but they will have to be e-blow jobs, my wife won't let me come to homo-surri



Just send male Asian prostitutes instead. What a homo-surri?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 14, 2011)

homossouri, sort of worked in my head but not on paper


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> homossouri, sort of worked in my head but not on paper



Oh.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I want you to break me. I'd pay. I don't have any money but I'd pay with my gigolo services.



I want gummy bears.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Oh.



Thanks Bro


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I want gummy bears.



You aren't the only one. I might be able to get to a store tomorrow, so hopefully I can score.




REDDOG309 said:


> Thanks Bro



No problems! GICH!


----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> What I am concerned about is how Saney can afford all that plankton for his pet whale


 

Watch it Mister! 

She reads these forums. 

She's gonna beat him later for your comments.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Watch it Mister!
> 
> She reads these forums.
> 
> She's gonna beat him later for your comments.



And he might threaten to "_not post here anymore_".


----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2011)

Actually, that was her using his acct. 

He told me all of the gay comments were her too.


i dont buy it for a second though!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

You don't believe it? I sure do...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

When are you guys gonna learn that there is just some stuff you can't tell your chick?  Never give them any kind of passwords, don't let them know about email accounts and never, ever tell them where you post.

Piss us off and we will be going thru ur bidness and we will find some way to fuck up your existence.


Gich!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> When are you guys gonna learn that there is just some stuff you can't tell your chick?  Never give them any kind of passwords, don't let them know about email accounts and never, ever tell them where you post.
> 
> Piss us off and we will be going thru ur bidness and we will find some way to fuck up your existence.
> 
> ...



That just common sense. We're talking about Saney and common sense. Think about it.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That just common sense. We're talking about Saney and common sense. Think about it.



I see lots of men make this mistake....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I see lots of men make this mistake....



What mistake was that? It's been too long and I forgot what we we were talking about. Wasn't it lesbians!?


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> When are you guys gonna learn that there is just some stuff you can't tell your chick? Never give them any kind of passwords, don't let them know about email accounts and never, ever tell them where you post.
> 
> Piss us off and we will be going thru ur bidness and we will find some way to fuck up your existence.
> 
> ...


............

..........Hi baby,   lol


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 14, 2011)

Im going to the gym niggers, and try sum igh,,  look for the gun show cuming soon !


----------



## maniclion (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> @ saney. theres no way you buried a 1.5 and didnt hit muscle. unless youre a walrus or some kind of elephant seal. Some of you would prob chip your femur bone if you buried a 1.5
> 
> manic for instance...He doesnt even workout


I wasn't serious about it for the past few years because of facet joint syndrome but this year I've gone from 220 down to 210 and amazed that muscle memory is kicking in this far along....my pants are all bunched up in the front you know I got that bulge of denim that makes it look like I have a python coiled in my briefs.....I'm on the right track so don't discourage me.....plus having carried around 220 pounds my calfs and thighs are more developed than when I stopped building back in 2006 at 205 pounds of lean muscle...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 14, 2011)

Upped test to a gram from 750 since I accidentally drew moar than needed.  Once I had it in the pin and pulled it from the vial I figured it wouldn't hurt.  Prob go back to 750 next week since I shouldn't need a gram per wk to get results.  Stuck with 300 of tren.  Test is making my skin greasy as fuck and acne popping up on the face and chest.

Night sweats are there from the tren but not near as bad as I've heard described.  I'm def way hornier and also irritable than usual.  As of almost five weeks in on test, three on tren, I'm eating a lot but down a pound.  Several bodyparts are about a half inch bigger and waist is the same.  I figure test should be fully kicked in maybe another week and tren too.  Good stuff so far.  Always hit the quads, not near as much soreness this week from pinning, first few weeks felt like someone punched the shit outta my quads the next day...LOL.


----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I wasn't serious about it for the past few years because of facet joint syndrome but this year I've gone from 220 down to 210 and amazed that muscle memory is kicking in this far along....my pants are all bunched up in the front you know I got that bulge of denim that makes it look like I have a python coiled in my briefs.....I'm on the right track so don't discourage me.....plus having carried around 220 pounds my calfs and thighs are more developed than when I stopped building back in 2006 at 205 pounds of lean muscle...


 
i envy guys who can get above 200 without gear. im a pathetic 175 when im natty. 



Heres proof from 2006


----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2011)

and 2004-2005...


i was a fat fucking marshmallow. 180 with like a 19% BF


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2011)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2011)

lol i know! So i cut down using ephedrine and started SFW. but i couldnt get above 175-180


----------



## maniclion (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> and 2004-2005...
> 
> 
> i was a fat fucking marshmallow. 180 with like a 19% BF


I;m about that right now, maybe a little softer in the gut....

I'm 5' 11.5", I was 185 in 2002 and got up to 208 by 2005 and could have kept growing au naturale....(I have good German, Hungarian and Afromerican genes)....I was working out 6 times a week, I'm talking lift until I collapse, type workouts....I had been doing OVT with the all those supersets 4 days a week and then one day would be devoted to just lifting as heavy as I could for either lower body or upper body depending swapping every other week.....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

RetLAW said:


> Im going to the gym *niggers*, and try sum igh,,  look for the gun show cuming soon !


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Watch it Mister!
> 
> She reads these forums.
> 
> She's gonna beat him later for your comments.


 


vortrit said:


> And he might threaten to "_not post here anymore_".


 
 . .  it's just a matter of time before certain fb friends and relatives get culled 






YouTube Video


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I see lots of men make this mistake....



Just ask ontopofthegame and the1andonly1


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Need plankton ASUP!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice, manic!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lol i know! So i cut down using ephedrine and started SFW. but i couldnt get above 175-180


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Retlaw (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i envy guys who can get above 200 without gear. im a pathetic 175 when im natty.
> 
> 
> 
> Heres proof from 2006


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Just ask ontopofthegame and the1andonly1



EXACTLY


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

What are you going on about you gummy-bearless freak!?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What are you going on about you gummy-bearless freak!?



I was referring to that stuff you guys were saying about Saney and also that Ontopthegame drama.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I was referring to that stuff you guys were saying about Saney and also that Ontopthegame drama.



So how did the gummy bear quest go? I'm hoping to score tomorrow. I need to eat some junk. I've been eating way to healthy this week.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I was referring to that stuff you guys were saying about Saney and also that Ontopthegame drama.


 
both of those two have the combined emotional maturity of a 12 yr old


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> So how did the gummy bear quest go? I'm hoping to score tomorrow. I need to eat some junk. I've been eating way to healthy this week.



Not well, to be honest.  Just asked the man to bring me some on his way home, but it was a no go. I might have to go the sexual favor route.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Not well, to be honest.  Just asked the man to bring me some on his way home, but it was a no go. I might have to go the sexual favor route.



Handing out sexual favors is always worth it if you're going to get some gummy bears out of the deal. Just remember to try and secure the gummy bears first or you will end up with nothing, but a painful anus. If you don't believe me, ask Saney.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> both of those two have the combined emotional maturity of a 12 yr old



Lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)

My cock is about to rape my hand . . true story


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> My cock is about to rape my hand . . true story


 mine already did i'm on the  phone right now with the rape crises center


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Since you're here anyway CD, why don't you help the nice Captn' and cover his fishstick with some tarter.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Handing out sexual favors is always worth it if you're going to get some gummy bears out of the deal. Just remember to try and secure the gummy bears first or you will end up with nothing, but a painful anus. If you don't believe me, ask Saney.



Good advice.


I was thinking more along the lines of a blow job as opposed to anal.  He's  not so into anal.


 

Which sux for me.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Good advice.
> 
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of a blow job as opposed to anal.  He's  not so into anal.
> ...



That would work. I'd make sure to secure the package first (no pun intended, or maybe it was).


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Since you're here anyway CD, why don't you help the nice Captn' and cover his fishstick with some tarter.



Lol, what am I? Emergency pussy?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, what am I? Emergency pussy?



That's actually not a bad idea! 

I hear-by declare you _Emergency Pussy_!

Feel free to send Prince a PM telling him you want to change your U/N.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2011)

This place(CT), listening to u guys, and gear have made me psycho


Why no normal convo in here


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's actually not a bad idea!
> 
> I hear-by declare you _Emergency Pussy_!
> 
> Feel free to send Prince a PM telling him you want to change your U/N.



Lol, in case if emergency break glass.....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> This place(CT), listening to u guys, and gear have made me psycho
> 
> 
> Why no normal convo in here


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> This place(CT), listening to u guys, and gear have made me psycho
> 
> 
> Why no normal convo in here



What's this _normal_ you speak of?





CellarDoor said:


> Lol, in case if emergency break glass.....



Sounds like a lot of work! There's got to be an easier way!





Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2011)

Ronnie Lott #11 all time.......WTF?   Shoulda been higher (on NFL Network now) Top 100 Players of all-time.


Bad Ass MOFO!!!!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What's this _normal_ you speak of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's really an emergency, then one will go thru the effort.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Ronnie Lott #11 all time.......WTF?   Shoulda been higher (on NFL Network now) Top 100 Players of all-time.
> 
> 
> Bad Ass MOFO!!!!!!!



I don't have the NFL network. I think I'm getting screwed. 

Indeed badass though. I think his last year was with Kansas City.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> If it's really an emergency, then one will go thru the effort.



Wouldn't the broken glass end up on your vagina?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Wouldn't the broken glass end up on your vagina?



You are taking this awfully serious.  These are just details I haven't thought of...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You are taking this awfully serious.  These are just details I haven't thought of...



I take emergency pussy very seriously.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Indeed badass though. I think his last year was with Kansas City.


 
Fuck, you're right...I thought it was The Jets.....Nice call.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fuck, you're right...I thought it was The Jets.....Nice call.



Yeah, I think he did play for the Jets, but I'm thinking he played his last and only year with the Chiefs.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2011)

Yup, It was The Chiefs in '95 

So fuckin' bored right now.....can't wait for football tommorrow.......Balt/Pitt should be a War!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, both games are going to rule. I can't wait for Green Bay/Falcons either. Both games are going to be outright war. Then two good games coming up on Sunday, as well. Really it's all I've been looking forward to all week. All of this weeks games are starting later that last week. I think the first ones start at 4:30 Central time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> This place(CT), listening to u guys, and gear have made me psycho
> 
> 
> Why no normal convo in here


 
gears - fucking - food - CD's vagina - LHJO

these are CT-approved topics of conversation


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I take emergency pussy very seriously.



Apparently so......


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Apparently so......



I sure as hell don't want to get any glass on my penis while trying to penetrate. That would be phucked up.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2011)

Drugs are BAD.......MMMMKay


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> gears - fucking - food - CD's vagina - LHJO
> 
> these are CT-approved topics of conversation



Does you hand need the number of the rape crisis center yet?  



I actually just got some vid of a dude LHJO this week.  It was much appreciated. 

Maybe I'll watch that to take my mind of the fucking gummy bears


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Does you hand need the number of the rape crisis center yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouldn't it be better to watch that and eat gummy bears at the same time though?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Drugs are BAD.......MMMMKay



Who is that? Looks to healthy to be Kieth Richards.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)

hand is numb and dripping with jizz . . it's looking to crawl into the shower and scrub away the filthyness 

 ..  me, Im about to demo a 400g steak and sweet, sweet potato . . . it'll be nearly was sweet as eating CD pussy!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Wouldn't it be better to watch that and eat gummy bears at the same time though?



That would be ideal, but I don't feel like sucking dick for a pack if gummy bears and I'm not "allowed" out after dark.  Besides, I was hoping my hands would be busy.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That would be ideal, but I don't feel like sucking dick for a pack if gummy bears and I'm not "allowed" out after dark.  Besides, I was hoping my hands would be busy.



Any woman who would suck a dick for a pack of gummy bears is my phucking hero!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2011)

WTF??  JFC......this place has gone crazy with gummy talk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Uhhhh.... They're special gummies. We loaded them up with gears.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> hand is numb and dripping with jizz . . it's looking to crawl into the shower and scrub away the filthyness
> 
> ..  me, Im about to demo a 400g steak and sweet, sweet potato . . . it'll be nearly was sweet as eating CD pussy!



Fuck, I can't even rep you for that post.  Ah well, next time.  






Steak sounds really good.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> WTF??  JFC......this place has gone crazy with gummy talk



They are sweet and all slippery in your mouth.  Sooo much fun to eat.  

They are an addiction.






Just sayin


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2011)

Gummy addicted Jews........JFC!!!!!!  I need a beer


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> *They are sweet and all slippery in your mouth.*





Keep talkin'!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Gummy addicted Jews........JFC!!!!!!  I need a beer


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuck, I can't even rep you for that post. Ah well, next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 . . thats ok. How about I stuff your BF into a gimp box for a month? Periodically allowing him out to be sodomised with a broom stick . .  I dont like control freaks


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Keep talkin'!



Lmao, I'm sure you want explicit detail on I lick the head and all, but I'm hungry and gonna make myself some chicken.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2011)

SFW or die!!!!!!!!  My new motto!!!!!  Been sick with 2 bad wings for weeks...I need CT'ers to help motivate me.....anyway..looks like Capt'n n Diet Cokes tonight


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)

just smash the legs man . . . do a heavy low volume day, then 3-4 days later do rediculous high volume, different exercises each session


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . thats ok. How about I stuff your BF into a gimp box for a month? Periodically allowing him out to be sodomised with a broom stick . .  I dont like control freaks



Whack him over the head with your fishstick! 





CellarDoor said:


> Lmao, I'm sure you want explicit detail on I lick the head and all, but I'm hungry and gonna make myself some chicken.



A few details would be nice, at least, until I'm done LHJO-ing. 





Tesla said:


> SFW or die!!!!!!!!  My new motto!!!!!  Been sick with 2 bad wings for weeks...I need CT'ers to help motivate me.....anyway..looks like Capt'n n Diet Cokes tonight



Get off your ass and do it. I haven't drank much this week at all. I'm mostly just waiting to go to bed because I'm happy I'll get to wake up tomorrow for a nice football day.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . thats ok. How about I stuff your BF into a gimp box for a month? Periodically allowing him out to be sodomised with a broom stick . .  I dont like control freaks



 

Lol, me either.  But I got myself into it by putting up with it, so I guess I'm the only one to blame.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> just smash the legs man .


 
Werd!!!  That's what I shoulda been doing

I'll hit the wheels tommorrow before NFL football games.........My wings should be better in a few days I hope


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> A few details would be nice, at least, until I'm done LHJO-ing.



Go on Pornhub or something.


GICH, baby.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Go on Pornhub or something.
> 
> 
> GICH, baby.



Okay. Please send me links to the movies you are in. GYCH!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Okay. Please send me links to the movies you are in. GYCH!



Trina Michaels Sexy Maid - Hardcore sex video - Tube8.com



I was watching this one earlier


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Trina Michaels Sexy Maid - Hardcore sex video - Tube8.com
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching this one earlier



Nice!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Trina Michaels Sexy Maid - Hardcore sex video - Tube8.com
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching this one earlier


 
me so horny!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Nice!



There was this better one with a brunett in blue, but I couldn't find it.  Ah, well.  I'm going to bed.  Try this one on for size. Ttyl

Busty chicks Taylor Wayne and Audrey Bitoni having sensual threesome - Hardcore sex video - Tube8.com


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

LHJO time, then bed! Wake up, take vikes, watch footy!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, me either.  But I got myself into it by putting up with it, so I guess I'm the only one to blame.





.........  hi sexy


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2011)

I need my Salad tossed.. Al you willing to work for your Test E?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)

your Test E was bunk . . the poor bastard went into toxic shock overload! 

 . . DRSE has to send him to the synagouge for some proper gears


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2011)

YouTube Video











Madison Square Garden 1973...I was there....j/k lol


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 15, 2011)

Up early to sfw before the game.  Gonna have to get to the bar way early as the crowd is expected to be huge.  Big Steelers fan club locally but even moar attendance in the playoffs.  For SB 43, I arrived three hrs early and was still jammed way in the back.  SO psyched for this game!!!


----------



## SFW (Jan 15, 2011)

JFC AL must be baked out of his gourd if he's posting all these hair bands.



Gonna be a warm one today. Breaking out the Wifebeaters again for some attention whoring and what have you. Taking the old lady out, then hopefully anal.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2011)

reps for anal!


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2011)

Reps for Anal 


And I did a set of 10 reps with 245lbs on while doing Dead Lifts yesterday... yay! i'm weak!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

*Body Builders - Hellbound Prideful Sodomites*

Brothers and Sisters in Christ,

At first glance, “body building” might appear to be a harmless activity of the retarded. Dumb repetitive exercises that accomplish nothing, but make them feel good about themselves. Building self-esteem through appearance. A surrogate for intelligence if you will.

But do these simpletons glorify God with their hobby? Or do they insult Him as surely as if they urinated on the baby Jesus in Bethlehem?

As always, we will look to God’s Word in the KJV 1611 Bible.

1 Corinthians 6:19 “What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost which is in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own?” 

1 Corinthians 6:20 “For ye are bought with a price: therefore glorify God in your body, and in your spirit, which are God's.”


Praise God! He clearly tells us that our bodies belong to Him and, if anything, they are on temporary loan to us that we may glorify Him in all matters of the flesh.

Of course, there is consequence if we choose to disobey such simple and straightforward instruction.

1 Corinthians 3:17 “If any man defile the temple of God, him shall God destroy; for the temple of God is holy, which temple ye are.”


A deplorable sin all bodybuilders are guilty of. So serious, it is worthy of righteous smiting by God himself.

Not satisfied with the well-proportioned and functional body that God provided to serve Him, they defile themselves in hatred and disrespect for their Creator.

In order to “bulk up” and make freak spectacles of them selves, the bodybuilder ingests synthesized elements of bull semen and mainlines anabolic steroids intended for cattle. This is no different than being willfully and enthusiastically sodomized by an Angus bull every time the wicked defilement takes place.

Praise God for the appropriate punishment of the degenerate heathen that would lay with a beast!

Leviticus 20:15  “And if a man lie with a beast, he shall surely be put to death: and ye shall slay the beast.”

It’s already clear by now that we are dealing with foul God-mocking scum, but let’s move on and address the psychological sin of bodybuilding.

Proverbs 8:13 “The fear of the LORD is to hate evil: pride, and arrogancy, and the evil way, and the forward mouth, do I hate.”

Proverbs 16:18 “Pride goeth before destruction, and an haughty spirit before a fall.”


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

Is there anything at all in this picture that suggests modesty or humility? No. What we see is pretentious narcissism, vain pride and even a masturbatory pose, as the sinner clearly covets his own flesh.

Another sin and another punishment, praise Jesus!

Proverbs 16:5 ???Every one that is proud in heart is an abomination to the LORD: though hand join in hand, he shall not be unpunished.???

With all of this reprobate sin, why should we be surprised that the bodybuilder is always a homosexual as well? The self-admiration, the ???workout??? with other men and the time spent in the gym with the same sex. Hating God, no exposure to the female and a worship of man-flesh.


Here we see the auction of queer beefcake bodybuilder backside to the highest bidder that will sodomize and pass to the next patron.





Bodybuilding is deplorable and reprehensible sin. May God smite them all.

In Christ.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

What's with all the bible stuffs Min0?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What's with all the bible stuffs Min0?



Min0 has been born again.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Min0 has been born again.



I guess so. It sure looks like it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

Ezekiel 25:17

"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides my the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee."


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh boy... he's starting to sound like my mom


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 15, 2011)

Sup with all the bible thumpin?  Min is either stoned as fuck or just got outta jail.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Ezekiel 25:17
> 
> "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides my the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee."



Yea, baby, Pulp Fiction, I loved that movie.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> just got outta jail.



That would make me Muslim.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea, baby, Pulp Fiction, I loved that movie.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup with all the bible thumpin?  Min is either stoned as fuck or just got outta jail.



That would explain a lot.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup with all the bible thumpin?  Min is either stoned as fuck or just got outta jail.



Gears, you fail to notice the significance of the verses that he is posting.  Pay attention, baby.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Gears, you fail to notice the significance of the verses that he is posting.  Pay attention, baby.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



I posted porn for you and this is the treatment I get?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I posted porn for you and this is the treatment I get?



Posted porn for me yes? But did you actually jerk me off? No, I had to to all of the work.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Posted porn for me yes? But did you actually jerk me off? No, I had to to all of the work.



Well, since you have a broken leg, you needed the exercise, and you have no gummy bears.  So what do I get for jerking you off?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2011)

Time to end this nonsense...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Well, since you have a broken leg, you needed the exercise, and you have no gummy bears.  So what do I get for jerking you off?



Oh, I will replentish the gummy bear stash if it means I'm getting jerked off.





Tesla said:


> Time to end this nonsense...



What nonsense?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Time to end this nonsense...



Hi Tesla!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey baby girl call me, I want to have phone sex !


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CD charges $3.99 per minute for phone sex.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 15, 2011)

Yo, anyone wanna swap some IGF!-lr3, GHRP6 &/or CJC-1295 for gears?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2011)

Check PM for junk pics, Roids!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice!  Looks like all the weight training's given you some xtra length.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nice! Looks like all the weight training's given you some xtra length.


 

Glad u liked them.......


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2011)

Time for an all out WAR!!!! Ravens/Steelers

I'm still takin' Pitt.!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Time for an all out WAR!!!!  Ravens/Steelers
> 
> I'm still takin' Pitt.!!!



Yeah, I'll take Pitt with you on that, then Green Bay over Atlanta.


----------



## SFW (Jan 15, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Is there anything at all in this picture that suggests modesty or humility? No. What we see is pretentious narcissism, vain pride and even a masturbatory pose, as the sinner clearly covets his own flesh.
> 
> Another sin and another punishment, praise Jesus!
> 
> ...


 

LMFAO

wow.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Time for an all out WAR!!!! Ravens/Steelers
> 
> I'm still takin' Pitt.!!!


 

Ben Raper Rothlesberger is going to dominate. Fuck nig lewis.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2011)

Steeler/Raven game is getting awfully chippy.......I like it.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2011)

Holy fuck!!!!!  Dude just picked the ball up and ran into the endzone for 6...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Holy fuck!!!!!  Dude just picked the ball up and ran into the endzone for 6...



Yeah. wow!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2011)

This will go to the wire.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, it's going to be an excellent game. I hope the Packers game is as good... Actually, no I don't. I hope the Packers just wipe Atlanta out.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 15, 2011)

Damn I gotta turn it on. I got college bball on in the background.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Damn I gotta turn it on. I got college bball on in the background.



You'd be cheating yourself not to watch this one.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2011)

These fuckers will be in an Ice Bath tommorrow!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah they're murdering each other out there. Supposed to go to a friends and half time and pound some beers and watch the rest of the game.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 15, 2011)

You know how when you have sex and you watch as your mini me disappears into the crevice....It's like watching your only son go off to college or the military, you know you feel like waving or saluting depending on which vision you have and you are so proud.  Then he graduates or is discharged and comes to live with you for a while fat and bloated, just an energy drain, put you love him.....that ladies is what having a dick is, it's like having a kid hanging from your groin all the time, sometimes he cries, sometimes he pukes, sometimes he begs for attention so you have to stroke it to sleep....


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah they're murdering each other out there. Supposed to go to a friends and half time and pound some beers and watch the rest of the game.


 
Ravens outta nowhere........Josh can't be happy!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Ravens outta nowhere........Josh can't be happy!!



Yeah WTF. Steelers better some playing some phucking football.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2011)

Great Steelers/Ravens war!!!!

Now The Pack/Atlanta....should be another War!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

Guess who wants this.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll take one.  Looks like the best of all three worlds.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2011)

Not 4 worlds????


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2011)

yeah looks like a cool hat


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> yeah looks like a cool hat



I can see a problem with that. Now that would be the  best of 4 worlds like Tesla mentioned.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> yeah looks like a cool hat



Werd.  That reminds me, it's time for a round of LHJO.  

Yo, cap.  How'd u get up to 242?  What u been eating?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Great Steelers/Ravens war!!!!
> 
> Now The Pack/Atlanta....should be another War!!!



Yeah, Packers are phucking them up.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, Packers are phucking them up.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

klc9100 said:


>



Is that the Falcs in the locker room at half time? Must be.

Just so you know the current score: 

*42-14*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## klc9100 (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Is that the Falcs in the locker room at half time? Must be.
> 
> Just so you know the current score:
> 
> *42-14*


 
i wouldn't know. i quit watching a long time ago. that's why i'm here. my girl is still watching, but i know when it's over. i have to walk away, or either a bunch of shit gets torn up, and that's no good. . .  FUCK!!! i love/hate football. . .


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 15, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


 

OMG. . .and to think, i always liked you :-/










well . . . . . . i guess i still do. *WHATEVER!!*


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2011)

Birds getting punished.......Wish we had a playoff pool...I had Steelers and Pack today.......Patsies and Kawks tommorrow


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Birds getting punished.......Wish we had a playoff pool...I had Steelers and Pack today.......Patsies and Kawks tomorrow



Yeah I'm with you on that, but when the Kawks and Packs play I have to go against you, as much as I don't want to. If the Kawks do win that game though I'll go for them. I wouldn't mind seeing them take it to the super bowl. Speaking of Super bowl - I need to take the Browns there about now.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah I'm with you on that, but when the Kawks and Packs play I have to go against you, as much as I don't want to. If the Kawks do win that game though I'll go for them. I wouldn't mind seeing them take it to the super bowl. Speaking of Super bowl - I need to *take the Browns* there about now.


 
hey, is that some sort of fucking nasty asshole comment???


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> hey, is that some sort of fucking nasty asshole comment???



You've never heard that saying before? You're kidding, right? Don't worry, I already dropped Obama off at the oval office.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You've never heard that saying before? You're kidding, right? Don't worry, I already dropped Obama off at the oval office.


 
no bro. . . i generally shy away from dookie references.

LOL


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> no bro. . . i generally shy away from dookie references.
> 
> LOL



Right. I forgot some people don't poop.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Right. I forgot some people don't poop.


 
LOL. . . . don't get me wrong, i DO poop plenty. i just don't worship, lick, sniff, fondle or play in it.

does that make me a freak? ? ?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> LOL. . . . don't get me wrong, i DO poop plenty. i just don't worship, lick, sniff, fondle or play in it.
> 
> does that make me a freak? ? ?



No that's a good thing. A very good thing. I am kind of disappointed though. I always wanted to meet someone who didn't have an anus.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No that's a good thing. A very good thing. I am kind of disappointed though. I always wanted to meet someone who didn't have an anus.


 

well you're barking up the wrong tree cuz, i actually have 2 of'em. . .


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> well you're barking up the wrong tree cuz, i actually have 2 of'em. . .



Well that's awesome too!


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Well that's awesome too!


 
i know, right. . .

2  X  algea  =  algi

so, would 2  X  anus  =  ani???


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i know, right. . .
> 
> 2  X  algea  =  algi
> 
> so, would 2  X  anus  =  ani???



I'm not sure. Let's ask the experts. Min0?


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm not sure. Let's ask the experts. Min0?


 
so minO is the butthole expert? ? ?

you know, i had a feeling . . .


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> so minO is the butthole expert? ? ?
> 
> you know, i had a feeling . . .



If I had to take a guess, I would say that yes, that is correct.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd. That reminds me, it's time for a round of LHJO.
> 
> Yo, cap. How'd u get up to 242? What u been eating?


 
lot of red meat, sweet potato, nuts, seeds, milk and olive oil.

Ive pretty much got a whey, milk and EVOO shake available 24/7 

I think my BF/BP is a little too high now for the dbols, just gonna keep upping the test after I finish the tren next week.

Gears . . fk yeah! 

 . . oh yeah also pinnin' tides & about 50mg T3 to get appetite/metabolism cranking


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> lot of red meat, sweet potato, nuts, seeds, milk and olive oil.
> 
> Ive pretty much got a whey, milk and EVOO shake available 24/7
> 
> ...


 

you're out of control, man. . .


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 15, 2011)

I C.  Sounds like ur keeping them cals up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> you're out of control, man. . .


 
As long as I can still reach my cock it's all good in the hood


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> As long as I can still reach my cock it's all good in the hood


 

i know dogg, but if it takes one of these:






it doesn't really count . . .


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i know dogg, but if it takes one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i know dogg, but if it takes one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
true, and dutchrudders dont count neither


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of anal talk among you men.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> lot of red meat, sweet potato, nuts, seeds, milk and olive oil.
> 
> Ive pretty much got a whey, milk and EVOO shake available 24/7
> 
> ...














Alot of nuts ??  hmmm ?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> There seems to be a lot of anal talk among you men.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> There seems to be a lot of anal talk among you men.


 
talking shit?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


Lol

 I was just wondering where the sudden anal interest came from.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> talking shit?



Not me, baby. Anal is a subject I enjoy.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol
> 
> I was just wondering where the sudden anal interest came from.



What do you mean sudden interest? You must be referring to others besides me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Not me, baby. Anal is a subject I enjoy.


 
If you could fit MY cock into YOUR arse Id be impressed


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

I must have been.

So I was just browsing this website I found......


Have you heard of the gates of hell cock ring?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> If you could fit MY cock into YOUR arse Id be impressed



I've heard you say you've had trouble before.  Have found a chick that can accommodate you yet or are you saying it takes a special gal to do so?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I must have been.
> 
> So I was just browsing this website I found......
> 
> ...



No.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No.



You gotta see this shit.


Strict Leather Gates of Hell Chastity Device | eXtreme Restraints


All I can say is yikes.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You gotta see this shit.
> 
> 
> Strict Leather Gates of Hell Chastity Device | eXtreme Restraints
> ...



WTF? What would be the point of that?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

Lmao

How about this?  



The Ram and Cram Butt Plug | eXtreme Restraints.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> WTF? What would be the point of that?



Domination I guess?


That is the first time I've seen one like that.  If you look under the pic there are some interesting comments.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lmao
> 
> How about this?
> 
> ...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



Lolol


Oh cum on, you gotta love the look on that chick's face while holding that enormous thing.  Lmao!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lolol
> 
> 
> Oh cum on, you gotta love the look on that chick's face while holding that enormous thing.  Lmao!



Yeah it is pretty funny. Have you ever seen this vid on here where the guy sits on the glass jar? That one is classic!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok, you gotta click on the tiny pics just below the main pic on this one, lol



Super Manly Cock and Balls Big Dildos | eXtreme Restraints


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ok, you gotta click on the tiny pics just below the main pic on this one, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Super Manly Cock and Balls Big Dildos | eXtreme Restraints



Holy Hells Bells!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah it is pretty funny. Have you ever seen this vid on here where the guy sits on the glass jar? That one is classic!



No, I haven't.

  That pic you posted was just funny as hell, bro.  I almost fell of the couch laughing.  Do you have a link to said vid?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> That pic you posted was just funny as hell, bro.  I almost fell of the couch laughing.  Do you have a link to said vid?



I'll have to go find it. I'll bump it up or post the link when I do.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

Here you go, CellarDoor!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'll have to go find it. I'll bump it up or post the link when I do.





vortrit said:


> Here you go, CellarDoor!



Do I have to be a member to see it?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Do I have to be a member to see it?



No, not at all. Just click on the link and hit the play button.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2011)

fuck you jews!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> fuck you jews!



That's not very nice, Captn'!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No, not at all. Just click on the link and hit the play button.



It's probably cause Im on my phone. I'll have to check it out tomorrow when I can get on the computer.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> fuck you jews!



What?!  What did I do?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> It's probably cause Im on my phone. I'll have to check it out tomorrow when I can get on the computer.



Yeah, I don't think you can watch it on a phone. You have to be on the computer interwebz.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I don't think you can watch it on a phone. You have to be on the computer interwebz.



Ah, well, I guess it will have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ah, well, I guess it will have to wait till tomorrow.



Awww. That sucks. I'm sure you're going to love it.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Awww. That sucks. I'm sure you're going to love it.



Lol, I'm sure I will, but now I gotta go to bed, my jailer is calling.  I'll tell ya what I think when I see it in the morning.  Nite!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, I'm sure I will, but now I gotta go to bed, my jailer is calling.  I'll tell ya what I think when I see it in the morning.  Nite!



Alrighty then. Have a good night.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2011)

I swear I smelt jews down in this mfer


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I swear I smelt jews down in this mfer



It's just us regular jews who are usually here...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It's just us regular jews who are usually here...


 
ahh, jews who know there place  . . thats good.

I think all ther EVOO Im drinking is making me sick . . my shits are coated in oil. Making them come out silky smooth, but coating the bowl in a foul shit-oil.

Im eating pork tonight, and every other night. Just in case.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> ahh, jews who know there place  . . thats good.
> 
> I think all ther EVOO Im drinking is making me sick . . my shits are coated in oil. Making them come out silky smooth, but coating the bowl in a foul shit-oil.
> 
> Im eating pork tonight, and every other night. Just in case.



You're drinking the EVOO? I think I'll eat pork too. That way people don't actually know I'm a Jew. I mean wtf is a person supposed to do when pork is on sale. Dilemma!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You're drinking the EVOO? I think I'll eat pork too. That way people don't actually know I'm a Jew. I mean wtf is a person supposed to do when pork is on sale. Dilemma!


 
 . . glad to see your anti-semitic stance

I put a double shot 750ml whole milk and whey shakes, I have one mid morning, mid afternoon, and drink one during the night


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . glad to see your anti-semitic stance
> 
> I put a double shot 750ml whole milk and whey shakes, I have one mid morning, mid afternoon, and drink one during the night



Better you than me. I guess it would be easier to put down mixed like that though...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Better you than me. I guess it would be easier to put down mixed like that though...


 
doesnt taste bad at all . . just coats your entire colon and small intestine!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> doesnt taste bad at all . . just coats your entire colon and small intestine!



I would say. Hell of a way to get your EVOO in.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

Pyes - is he desirable? - BrotherhoodOfPain.com

fun to be had!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Pyes - is he desirable? - BrotherhoodOfPain.com
> 
> fun to be had!



Nice. I don't think it'd take me long to get banned from that place.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I would say. Hell of a way to get your EVOO in.


 
 I couldnt eat any more solid food without feeling ill or shitting all day


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I couldnt eat any more solid food without feeling ill or shitting all day



Wow. So you're basically living off of shakes? That's sort of phucked, but if it's working...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Wow. So you're basically living off of shakes? That's sort of phucked, but if it's working...


 
Not at all . . Im eating approx 6,000 cals a day. 1,500-2,000 cals from shakes


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Not at all . . Im eating approx 6,000 cals a day. 1,500-2,000 cals from shakes



Oh right. I get it. That's a hell of a lot of calories. No wonder you have to take a big portion of it in shakes. I like to eat, but I don't think there's anyway I could smash more than about 4,000 calories in a day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Oh right. I get it. That's a hell of a lot of calories. No wonder you have to take a big portion of it in shakes. I like to eat, but I don't think there's anyway I could smash more than about 4,000 calories in a day.


 
like anything, you need to train yourself to eat moar


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> like anything, you need to train yourself to eat moar



Yeah, true. It could be done. I'd have a hard time with it if I were eating fairly clean, but definitely not impossible.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, true. It could be done. I'd have a hard time with it if I were eating fairly clean, but definitely not impossible.


 
thats the dilema to face . . I start out as clean as possible, but you soon hit a ceiling - especially dealing with all the fibre. 

Next step is adding in moar fats, but its a balancing act with saturated fats.

After which you really only have liquid cals left to add.

It's not something you'd want to do over a long period of time, yet neither is mega-dosing of gears!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> thats the dilema to face . . I start out as clean as possible, but you soon hit a ceiling - especially dealing with all the fibre.
> 
> Next step is adding in moar fats, but its a balancing act with saturated fats.
> 
> ...



Yeah true. How long do you plan on running your current cycle?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

good point . . just about to start week 12 . .last week of tren thank fuck . . . probably another 4 weeks I think. 

Depends on the sides and injuries. Im starting to get tendonitus in my forearms, and lower back is very slow to recover. I couldnt hit weight on squats last week, so Im going to have to lay off them for a while, maybe work on the leg-press for a change.

No point being juiced to the eyeballs if progress starts to slip.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, for sure. Seems like you've made some decent gains so far though. Another four weeks don't sound too bad - pretty much winding it down...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, for sure. Seems like you've made some decent gains so far though. Another four weeks don't sound too bad - pretty much winding it down...


 
no, winding it up


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> no, winding it up



So you're planning to run another cycle as soon as the current one is over with? No break?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> So you're planning to run another cycle as soon as the current one is over with? No break?


 
Will cruise for 8-12 weeks, see how I feel


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Will cruise for 8-12 weeks, see how I feel



Yeah, I would hope, at least some sort of break. Should be interesting to see what happens over the next four weeks. Hopefully big gains.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 16, 2011)

damn, yall are a bunch of fucking pervs. . .


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> damn, yall are a bunch of fucking pervs. . .


 
this is the Clean Thread goddamit!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

just thinking i might take a day off from the Gym for that nigga MLK day any thought mah knigglet and jews


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 16, 2011)

I got robbed by a dirty bitch.Fucking got drunk met this girl sexy as hell at the club and we both drink,drink untill we are stupid drunk.I rent a hotel room beat the pussy up and passed out.Woke up she was gone didn't think nothing of it but I left my pants on side of the bed with 400.00 cash in my wallet.Look inside my wallet all my shit gone. I can't believe a player got played


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 16, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I got robbed by a dirty bitch.Fucking got drunk met this girl sexy as hell at the club and we both drink,drink untill we are stupid drunk.I rent a hotel room beat the pussy up and passed out.Woke up she was gone didn't think nothing of it but I left my pants on side of the bed with 400.00 cash in my wallet.Look inside my wallet all my shit gone. I can't believe a player got played



You are fucking kidding?


That was some expensive poosie.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2011)

Why you carrying 4 bills around??

A C-note is the most I would ever carry for emergencies......Debit card for anything else......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Why you carrying 4 bills around??
> 
> A C-note is the most I would ever carry for emergencies......Debit card for anything else......


 
 . . whores take cash only


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 16, 2011)

So I had a crazy night that started with me getting drunk, then clubbing, then getting in a fight and getting my ass handed to me, and ended the night at some random girls place with blow and having to tow my friends car out at 6 in the morning. Fucked up night indeed


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> So I had a crazy night that started with me getting drunk, then clubbing, then getting in a fight and getting my ass handed to me, and ended the night at some random girls place with blow and having to tow my friends car out at 6 in the morning. Fucked up night indeed


 
Sounds like good times.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> So I had a crazy night that started with me getting drunk, then clubbing, then getting in a fight and getting my ass handed to me, and ended the night at some random girls place with blow and having to tow my friends car out at 6 in the morning. Fucked up night indeed


 
good e-times!


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 16, 2011)

Good times indeed. Im tempted at posting pics of my face for the laughs and reps..


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 16, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Why you carrying 4 bills around??
> 
> A C-note is the most I would ever carry for emergencies......Debit card for anything else......


 
I get payed under the table.So I never got a chance to make it to the bank.If I see this whore I;m choke her untill she turn purple and go in her pockets.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> Good times indeed. Im tempted at posting pics of my face for the laughs and reps..


 
done!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2011)

J-E-T-S  Jets Jets Jets!!!!!!!  

Fuck The Patsies!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## dayday87 (Jan 16, 2011)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

I landed like 3 shots and dude.. And he was 230 pounds.. Good friend of mine. I got head throwed and landed on my face and it was over from there. haha oh well.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 16, 2011)

I hope the JETS smash the Patriots. I hate everything about the Pats, I hate thier QB (although he's good) , I hate their Jersey's, I hate their hair, their socks....I just hate them just sayin.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> I hope the JETS smash the Patriots. I hate everything about the Pats, I hate thier QB (although he's good) , I hate their Jersey's, I hate their hair, their socks....I just hate them just sayin.


 
Done deal my brutha!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

VOTE DGG and its a vote for the jerked and tan , a round of gears 4 everyone


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 16, 2011)

tesla said:


> done deal my brutha!!!!



yep


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2011)

Jets at Pitt. score should be like 6-3.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 16, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> 
> I landed like 3 shots and dude.. And he was 230 pounds.. Good friend of mine. I got head throwed and landed on my face and it was over from there. haha oh well.



Lol, nice.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 16, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> 
> I landed like 3 shots and dude.. And he was 230 pounds.. Good friend of mine. I got head throwed and landed on my face and it was over from there. haha oh well.


 
 ruff night dayday


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 17, 2011)

Watched my game at the local Steelers bar.  Place was packed out and there was much shouting at the tv.  It ended how I knew it would.    We own those fuckers in playoffs!  The night went even better because I won a throwback Swann jersey.  Sewn on numbers, letters and the bicentennial patch from the 76 season.

LOVED watchin the Pats get tooled at home.  Jets will be another win since Troy is playing and he dint in the last game against them.  Aaron Smith should be back soon.  Trophy #7 en route to Steelers front office as we speak!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)

rotting unjerkedness . . thats what this shithole reeks of . . .


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2011)

And soon you will be king of the shithole. King Shithead, the Dutch ruddering dingo raper.


----------



## MyK (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 17, 2011)

*My new jersey (not the shit hole)*


----------



## maniclion (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone ever taken mushrooms on a friday night and still feel like your tripping a little through the whole weekend....I still feel like I am in the spirit world today, you think I got a shroom stuck in my system somewhere slowly breaking down?  My stomach is even queezy....But it was so worth it watching Tool friday night on a mellow jaunt through space and tiem....I was peaking about half way through this......






YouTube Video











Funny I started eating them and gagged and spit them in my beer so I had to chug my beer and those last couple sips before I got the shrooms in tasted like putrid puss sludge....now I have this foul taste in my mouth so I make a beeline for the 3 foot margarita line cause it wqas short and the girl there "likes" me so she puts extra tequilar in and just added to my misery which lasted all of about 25 minutes luckily I was in my seat by then ready for take off....he was talking about shadows and I was watching them dash across the ceiling making their way towards me and then everyone would scream and make them retreat.....at least that's what I thought the game was, so when they got close again I jumped up and screamed, but no one else did and I had everyone look back and mean mug me.....then finally someone passed the joints around and I mellowed out and so did my neighbors and enjoyed the next fucking eternity....

Then I was sitting in the cab watching the meter and trying to count the money and the numbers kept changing and I realized we were still driving down the road and I wasn't outside of my house yet......so I just stared at the bills in my hand and realized they were snake skins, the skin of the serpent, the skin of the serpent then I realized I was chanting Skin of the serpent and the driver was eyeballing me through the rear-view, haha reminded me of the time I was on acid at a karoake buy me drinkee bar and told this Korean woman I could see her skulll.....

more trip report to come....stay turned on, dropped out and tuned in////

Ex animo and mahalo
Love,
Manic


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jan 17, 2011)

anyone ever drink the inhalable liquid albuterol that comes in vials? its 2.5 mgs/3mg in saline solution. Ideas?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 17, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> anyone ever drink the inhalable liquid albuterol that comes in vials? its 2.5 mgs/3mg in saline solution. Ideas?



Probably way cheaper just to buy research.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 17, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Probably way cheaper just to buy research.


 
Jim from Sten launched Precision Peptides.......should be up soon with a major sale!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 17, 2011)

Let's get the Clean Thread back....wtf with all this gay ass Mod talk...






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Let's get the Clean Thread back....wtf I wanna see moar trannie cock pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 18, 2011)

JFC, this thread needs more youtube videos.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

wtf's up poop-stabbers?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 18, 2011)

Just got blown by some bitch from a yahoo group I'm in.  She had messaged me a while back that she had been looking at a pic folder I have on there and wanted to know if I wanted her to service me.  Gotta love the ones that fall right in your lap since so many are full of shit.  She did a good job and wants to do it again.

Best part, I jizzed in her mouth and told her to hold it so I could get the load in mouth on vid....  So she tried to and ended up w/ some of it coming out of her damn nose like can happen with milk or whatever....lol.  Classic bj moment.

BTW, when does load volume tend to diminish on cycle?  Mine doesn't really seem to have gone down much if any.  LHJO'd the night befoar last and still had a pretty decent load today.  That's on test, tren and finasteride, which is supposed to kill volume.  I'm taking a lower dose of that though.  Just enough to protect the dome, not a prostate shrinking dose.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jan 18, 2011)

I nodded out in the ICU last night and had the illest trenmare.

I thought i woke up to someone blasting Hail Mary by 2pac. Then he walked in laughing and smoking. I hit the blunt but it was made of metal. It burned like an arc torch. So i asked him was this the new was to smoke? He told me to look over at the bed, but it wasnt a bed anymore, it was a tombstone sitting on top of a mound of dirt. I jumped up completely drenched. Then the nurse walked in and asked why i was so wet. She looked horrified.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 18, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I nodded out in the ICU last night and had the illest trenmare.
> 
> I thought i woke up to someone blasting Hail Mary by 2pac. Then he walked in laughing and smoking. I hit the blunt but it was made of metal. It burned like an arc torch. So i asked him was this the new was to smoke? He told me to look over at the bed, but it wasnt a bed anymore, it was a tombstone sitting on top of a mound of dirt. I jumped up completely drenched. Then the nurse walked in and asked why i was so wet. She looked horrified.



WTF are/were you in the ICU for?


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 18, 2011)

Did you get something stuck in your rectum again?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Did you get something stuck in your rectum again?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 18, 2011)

Probelby another hamster-ectemy


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 18, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Probelby another hamster-ectemy



A geared hamster that was so jacked it had to be surgically removed.


----------



## SFW (Jan 18, 2011)

Wasnt there for myself. visting.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

That changes everything...


----------



## SFW (Jan 18, 2011)

pretty much. 

That place is a hell hole. hoards of coughing children, vomiting mexicans and incontinent elderly folk. pretty much bathed in purell while there.


----------



## SFW (Jan 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> pretty much.
> 
> That place is a hell hole. hoards of coughing children, vomiting mexicans and incontinent elderly folk. pretty much bathed in purell while there.



Ewwww...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> pretty much.
> 
> That place is a hell hole. hoards of coughing children, vomiting mexicans and incontinent elderly folk. pretty much bathed in purell while there.


 
that place will suck the desirability straight off your bones!


----------



## SFW (Jan 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> that place will suck the desirability straight off your bones!


 

ive been eating fast food since saturday. When i took her into the ER on saturday in my wifebeater i heard a nurse whisper "omg hes on steroids"...
SCORE!

Those brauds are some of the fattest women on the planet. No idea what motivated them to get into the health field. 

All i know is if i dont get MRSA or the flu, then i can trully say that gears are the almighty immune booster. No sleep and eating trash and i somehow feel pretty damn good.


----------



## SFW (Jan 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2011)

GGearsCH!


----------



## SFW (Jan 18, 2011)

Gears...is there anything they CANT do?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 18, 2011)

*"The Terrible Towel is poised to strike!" - Myron Cope*


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2011)

Hows your 1st inj cycle going Jew? Post pics for the CT desirability scale. 

1 = Saney 10 = Mr F (jews are capped at 3 )


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

I thought Saney was @ 0
hagaroids @ 1


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I thought Saney was @ 0
> hagaroids @ 1


 
we may need a poll to vote


----------



## SFW (Jan 18, 2011)

...And our Poles


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> we may need a poll to vote


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

CellarDoor @ 2


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> CellarDoor @ 2



What?!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Hows your 1st inj cycle going Jew? Post pics for the CT desirability scale.
> 
> 1 = Saney 10 = Mr F (jews are capped at 3 )








Frickin Jusses


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 18, 2011)

We need to poll Cellar to get her opinion.


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 18, 2011)

Sup my kniggas? Work and softball has my CT time down to nil. It sucks... Speshially the work part.

Anyhoo... Punning my last shot of this run in Thursday. It sucks... Hurt myself and can barely SFW. Thank Geared Jesus for HRT krooze mode...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 18, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We need to poll Cellar to get her opinion.



Right now I'm thinking your desirability scale sucks.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 18, 2011)

We need to see some moar pics so we can poll your desirability.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would do cellar in a heartbeat


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I would do cellar in a heartbeat



You do her in the heartbeat, I'll do her in the ass.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You do her in the heartbeat, I'll do her in the ass.


 
deal


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> What?!



I meant 10...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 18, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We need to see some moar pics so we can poll your desirability.



I'll pm you a pic if you want.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I meant 10...



Yea, muther fucker, I thought we were friends.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea, muther fucker, I thought we were friends.



I know. That's why I had to test you and make sure you've been reading my post. I just wanted to know you still cared...


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 18, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We need to pole Cellar


fixed. 



CellarDoor said:


> I'll pm you a pic if you want.



forward to: hagaroids for approval plz.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## hagaroids (Jan 18, 2011)

YouTube - Full Metal Jacket: The Jelly Doughnut


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 18, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> YouTube - Full Metal Jacket: The Jelly Doughnut


 











YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2011)

fk you erectile dissfunctional jew-bags . .  I have a public service announcement.

I have hemaroids, and they're bleeding. My arse is bleeding goddamit!


----------



## SFW (Jan 19, 2011)

be sure to wipe with an alcohol pad. Its very soothing.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> fk you erectile dissfunctional jew-bags . .  I have a public service announcement.
> 
> I have hemaroids, and they're bleeding. My arse is bleeding goddamit!



Tell me moar!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> fk you erectile dissfunctional jew-bags . . I have a public service announcement.
> 
> I have hemaroids, and they're bleeding. My arse is bleeding goddamit!


 
Pics of said roids or GTFO!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I know. That's why I had to test you and make sure you've been reading my post. I just wanted to know you still cared...



Vortrit, you have my love, baby.  Always.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Vortrit, you have my love, baby.  Always.



Thanks! GYCH!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> fk you erectile dissfunctional jew-bags . .  I have a public service announcement.
> 
> I have hemaroids, and they're bleeding. My arse is bleeding goddamit!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 19, 2011)

More youtube videos...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> forward to: hagaroids for approval plz.



I have a list of peeps I'm just starting to trust, you aren't on it.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I have a list of peeps I'm just starting to trust, you aren't on it.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



Hey that's fucked up, cause you're at the top of it.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey that fucked up, cause you're at the top of it.



I was just kidding...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I was just kidding...



WTF?  I must be hormonal or something....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> WTF?  I must be hormonal or something....



What do you mean?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What do you mean?



I mean, I'm sounding like a cranky bitch and I need to stop.  I should eat something.  What do you think? Chicken? Or a peanut butter sandwich?


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2011)

Peanut Butter Sangwich all the way... then chicken later


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I mean, I'm sounding like a cranky bitch and I need to stop.  I should eat something.  What do you think? Chicken? Or a peanut butter sandwich?



Chicken sounds better to me, the peanut butter later. Don't listen to Saney unless you want a huge ass like his.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

You guys aren't helping me make up my mind.  I got chicken with seasoned salt or peanut butter and honey.  Which one?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You guys aren't helping me make up my mind.  I got chicken with seasoned salt or peanut butter and honey.  Which one?



Chicken. You should know better than to listen to Saney. CHICKIN DAMMIT!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I mean, I'm sounding like a cranky bitch and I need to stop.  I should eat something.  What do you think? Chicken? Or a peanut butter sandwich?


PB sw please, and video tape you opening the slices of bread halfway, but spread the le- I mean slices open slowly then stick your tongue out lusciously and lick the PB out of the crack .......

Do it NOW!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 19, 2011)

Gummy bears


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Chicken. You should know better than to listen to Saney. CHICKIN DAMMIT!



Anything you say, Vortrit.  Chicken it is.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Chicken!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Anything you say, Vortrit.  Chicken it is.



No gotdamnit do the sexy peanutbutter and honey video or I'm going to reach through the internets and twist your nipples.....

Are they pierced


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

I already twisted them.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

maniclion said:


> No gotdamnit do the sexy peanutbutter and honey video or I'm going to reach through the internets and twist your nipples.....
> 
> Are they pierced



No, unfortunately.  I wanted to get them pierced, but my jailor has issues with another dude seeing/touching my boobs.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

There are women who do piercings too. Look around.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I already twisted them.



You LHJOed on them.  This is why we are so close.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> There are women who do piercings too. Look around.



The guy I want to do it has done all my tats.  I really trust him cause he'll do it right and I'm very comfortable with him.  I don't see what the big deal is.  I had to have my shirt off when he did my back tat.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You LHJOed on them.  This is why we are so close.



True. I did...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> The guy I want to do it has done all my tats.  I really trust him cause he'll do it right and I'm very comfortable with him.  I don't see what the big deal is.  I had to have my shirt off when he did my back tat.



Yeah true. Better to have someone you trust do it. Especially with something like that.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah true. Better to have someone you trust do it. Especially with something like that.



No kidding.  Someday I'll get them done.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No kidding.  Someday I'll get them done.



I can't wait!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2011)

this thread got lame quick


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> this thread got lame quick



Talking about a woman's tits and getting her nipples pierced would be lame to you, ya poop-stabber!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

There you go, DGG. I made you your own thread of unlameness.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Talking about a woman's tits and getting her nipples pierced would be lame to you, ya poop-stabber!


 feel like negging sumone


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> feel like negging sumone



I hear Hemmroids is back in the green. This situation, I must remedy!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Back in the red now...


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I mean, I'm sounding like a cranky bitch and I need to stop. I should eat something. What do you think? Chicken? Or a peanut butter sandwich?


 
Ever try Irish Sausage?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Ever try Irish Sausage?



I think she's wanting a meal that will fill her up.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 19, 2011)

To answer the q, kinda just kicking in.  Been told test u takes a good 4 or 5 weeks to really hit.  1-14-11 was one month so feeling stronger, oilier, moar pissy.  I think I look bigger but hard to say for sure yet.  The tren e is supposed to take about 3 weeks and it's been about that now.  I expect this next week will be a turning point.

One thing I notice is a lot of times in the gym ppl are kinda moar deferential, asking if I was using something, etc.  Moar so than before.  Maybe I'm walking around w/ a shitty look or something...lol.  

I'll probably wait another couple of weeks to start taking pics so there's a noticeable difference.  Hope the camera isn't in the shop at the time.  Really haven't had bad tren sides.  I sweat like hell in the gym...WAY moar than usual, but night sweats and insomnia haven't been an issue.  I snap at the gf a lot moar right now.  I def. notice that.  Little things I usually let slide, now I'm like wtf are you doing???!  One thing I noticed, was working chest/tri the other night and in the mirror my traps looked blown the fuck up.  I musta been getting an indirect pump.  Usually when i was on orals traps would be noticeable too.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> this thread got lame quick



Well....what would you like to talk about?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Ever try Irish Sausage?



Can't say that I have.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Well....what would you like to talk about?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

*sniff *.  DGG just negged me.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> *sniff *.  DGG just negged me.



Don't feel bad. He does it to everyone.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm at work and horny I'm bout to go rub one out to my cellar nude pics


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Don't feel bad. He does it to everyone.



But I wanted to be the special one he didn't do that to.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I'm at work and horny I'm bout to go rub one out to my cellar nude pics



You won't even need to touch you cock if you pull those out.  You will jizz at first site.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You won't even need to touch you cock if you pull those out. You will jizz at first site.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> But I wanted to be the special one he didn't do that to.



He has some social issues...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> He has some social issues...



I'm a magnet for men with social issues.  I usually handle them so well....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm a magnet for men with social issues.  I usually handle them so well....



Yeah, well he has a lot of them. Me on the other-hand, I just have a lot of horniness issues...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Tiger pump it bitches!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> *sniff *.  DGG just negged me.



He got me too..... reddog>>> <<<dgg


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> He got me too..... reddog>>> <<<dgg



You appear to be enjoying it...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 19, 2011)

yep wore my favorite yellow shirt


----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Tiger pump it bitches!



I'll tiger pump your nose and turn you into a shylock.....

Which might get you laid by mistake...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I'll tiger pump your nose and turn you into a shylock.....
> 
> Which might get you laid by mistake...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> yep wore my favorite yellow shirt



I hope you pulled out. We don't want any little DDG's running around.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 19, 2011)

Right on his splat tat


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2011)

I am going to order some GMP Gear, as soon as WFC2010 gets a public flogging on YouTube


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I am going to order some GMP Gear, as soon as WFC2010 gets a public flogging on YouTube



Good call!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I am going to order some GMP Gear, as soon as WFC2010 gets a public flogging on YouTube


 
What's GMP Gear??


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Look at Al trying to scoar some gearz.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2011)

Did I say that I need you? 
Did I say that I want you? 
Oh, if I didn't I'm a fool you see,.. 


No one knows this more than me. 
As I come clean....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Did I say that I need you?
> Did I say that I want you?
> Oh, if I didn't I'm a fool you see,..
> 
> ...



What the hell!?


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I hear Hemmroids is back in the green. This situation, I must remedy!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

a.GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Look at Al trying to scoar some gearz.


 
I don't understand all these abbreviations, that's all.....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2011)

And now my bitter hands cradle broken glass
Of what was everything?
All the pictures have all been washed in black, tattooed everything...

All the love gone bad turned my world to black
Tattooed all I see, all that I am, all I'll be... yeah...
Uh huh... uh huh... ooh...

I know someday you'll have a beautiful life,
I know you'll be a sun in somebody else's sky, but why
Why, why can't it be, can't it be mine


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I don't understand all these abbreviations, that's all.....



Yeah, I know. I read your post the wrong way. I don't know it either.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 19, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> And now my bitter hands cradle broken glass
> Of what was everything?
> All the pictures have all been washed in black, tattooed everything...
> 
> ...





I like your pants around your feet !  This is more like it ! 

YouTube - Nickelback - Figured You Out/feat. Paola Corvea


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> I like your pants around your feet !  This is more like it !
> 
> YouTube - Nickelback - Figured You Out/feat. Paola Corvea



you know  how I know your gay............


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> you know  how I know your gay............








YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

Dont recognize those lyrics Min0.




I think I'm gonna make some pho for dinner.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video


 
 lol


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Dont recognize those lyrics Min0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pho?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> pho?



Vietnamese soup.  Beef, rice noodles, onion and a combo of spices that make it the bomb.  Yum, yum.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Vietnamese soup.  Beef, rice noodles, onion and a combo of spices that make it the bomb.  Yum, yum.



Sounds good enough. I haven't eaten anything but a few slices of roast beef and a bit of swiss cheese today - don't burn too many calories sitting on my arse though!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2011)

I need sum Tree..........I stopped for future drug tests 5 weeks ago, but I think I'm addicted and having withdrawals........







YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I need sum Tree..........I stopped for future drug tests 5 weeks ago, but I think I'm addicted and having withdrawals........



Yeah, I haven't done shit in a l-o-n-g time. Well, except for the pain pills I had and I've been out of those a few days. It sucks but not that big of a deal.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I need sum Tree..........I stopped for future drug tests 5 weeks ago, but I think I'm addicted and having withdrawals........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
why not use synthetic gets me high better then nothen


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> why not use synthetic gets me high better then nothen



It's just as illegal in some states. You might as well get the real deal.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Dont recognize those lyrics Min0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hint:





YouTube Video











If you don't get goosebumps you are officially dead


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It's just as illegal in some states. You might as well get the real deal.


 
shit here it sold every fucking corner store


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> pho?


 Pho noodle soup is the bomb


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> shit here it sold every fucking corner store



Yeah, it used to be here, and they made it illegal last year. It's actually easier and cheaper to get real trees. I hate this stupid state. I should move back to Texas.


----------



## independent (Jan 19, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I need sum Tree..........I stopped for future drug tests 5 weeks ago, but I think I'm addicted and having withdrawals........



Whats up knigs?


A guy at work hooked me up with a white chocolate hash oil bar, now mind you I havent smoked in 3 years.  I ate a square that was about a 1/2",  It started off good but it got a little to intense for me.  I was wasted for about 5 hours


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Pho noodle soup is the bomb



Never had it. Sounds excellent though.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Hint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats up knigs?
> 
> 
> A guy at work hooked me up with a white chocolate hash oil bar, now mind you I havent smoked in 3 years. I ate a square that was about a 1/2", It started off good but it got a little to intense for me. I was wasted for about 5 hours


 wher u been knigg


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Never had it. Sound excellent though.


 find a place and eat it


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> find a place and eat it



Yeah, definitely. I'm surprised I've never had it because when I lived in Seattle all I ate was Asian food.


----------



## independent (Jan 19, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> wher u been knigg



Just busy with life.  And LHJO.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just busy with life. And LHJO.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2011)

Off to the Tanning Salon.......I may be unjerked right now, but I'm sure as fuck gonna make sure I'm tan.......


Jerkedd'ness will come soon!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Off to the Tanning Salon.......I may be unjerked right now, but I'm sure as fuck gonna make sure I'm tan.......
> 
> 
> Jerkedd'ness will come soon!!!!


crossing my fingers for u..one dayyou'll jerked like theCaptn and mr.f

me? I will be foreever undesirable and small. Small, I tells ya!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> crossing my fingers for u..one dayyou'll jerked like me and mr.f


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> YouTube Video



Awesome vid, Min0!


----------



## CG (Jan 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I am going to order some GMP Gear, as soon as WFC2010 gets a public flogging on YouTube


 
 I am so Gay for WFC2010, his cock, my mouth. Match made in heaven 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> He's not still here... is he?!?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 
Allow me to lhjo while you gargle his man-spunk.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2011)

hmm . . one ring to rule them all


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> hmm . . one ring to rule them all



If you're going to appoint any _"seamen"_ I hear RetLAW wants to apply!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

We all know RetLAW does NOT know how to embed a Youtube video. Anyway he sent me a PM and asked me to post this video up from him dedicated to theCaptn'. Being the nice guy I am I said I'd do it even though I shudder *shudder* at RetLAW's gayness towards theCaptn'. Way to kiss the new mods ass! 

From RetLAW to theCaptn'





YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 20, 2011)

Who is this bodyalignment troll bumping all those old trade threads?  Looks like he just wanted to get enough posts to spam his Malaysian Protein.  Where you at Captn?


----------



## CG (Jan 20, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Who is this bodyalignment troll bumping all those old trade threads?  Looks like he just wanted to get enough posts to spam his Malaysian Protein.  Where you at Captn?


Yeah man I was just thinking the. Same thing



Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey captn... enjoying the mods perks a bit eh? I was making sure wfc was gone.... ya poopstabber!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

Facebook fail!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Facebook fail!



Lol.  






I have only been dumped for another chick once in my life.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol.
> 
> I have only been dumped for another chick once in my life.



I thought it was funny someone hit the like button.


----------



## CG (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only once has a girl dumped me. And infact, she left me for a girl. 

Wait, no coffee..

:clen:

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

Yea, I saw someone liked that. Lol.


I was 15 and wouldn't fuck the dude so I got dumped for a fat chick that would. Lol, I learned a very valuable lesson.

lol, I see that all the time, young fat chicks with BFs . . . . no need to wonder why


----------



## CG (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea, I saw someone liked that. Lol.
> 
> 
> I was 15 and wouldn't fuck the dude so I got dumped for a fat chick that would.  Lol, I learned a very valuable lesson.


And that chick probably sucked dick like she was gettin paid


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> And that chick probably sucked dick like she was gettin paid
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Probably.  And that was the lesson I learned.  "She who sucks the cock the best wins".   I learned when to tease, when to stop, and how to fuck his brains out so he won't ever think about replacing me.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea, I saw someone liked that. Lol.
> 
> 
> I was 15 and wouldn't fuck the dude so I got dumped for a fat chick that would.  Lol, I learned a very valuable lesson.



That you needed to start putting out?


----------



## CG (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Probably.  And that was the lesson I learned.  "She who sucks the cock the best wins".   I learned when to tease, when to stop, and how to fuck his brains out so he won't ever think about replacing me.



Hmmm.. well if you ever need practice.. or to hone those skills a bit  letme know! 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That you needed to start putting out?



More like stop holding back.  If I'm gonna put out, better to go all out.  I know so many chicks that want to lie there and have their boyfriend "make love" to them.  They don't want to talk dirty, play with themselves in front of the dude, or try anything new. I prefer adventure.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> crossing my fingers for u..one dayyou'll jerked like theCaptn and mr.f
> 
> me? I will be foreever undesirable and small. Small, I tells ya!


 
edit my post


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> edit my post


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> edit my post



Did he edit your post? Or are you daring him to do it?

Please clarify.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> More like stop holding back.  If I'm gonna put out, better to go all out.  I know so many chicks that want to lie there and have their boyfriend "make love" to them.  They don't want to talk dirty, play with themselves in front of the dude, or try anything new. I prefer adventure.



Clearly those women are bad people, and fucked in the head.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Did he edit your post? Or are you daring him to do it?
> 
> Please clarify.


 he did look at the bottom of my post


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Anybody play with liquid g?Great stuff in moderation Bodybuilders use to use it all the time.Anyway I learned how to make it and will abuse it along with other placeboes.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

nope


----------



## maniclion (Jan 20, 2011)

My quads are sore, start to sit down and just flop in the chair sore....last night I couch locked myself after legs till collapse and a Prip, a fire wouldn't have gotten me up....


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> he did look at the bottom of my post



Oh. Yea my attention to detail sux.




Lmao, he did it to mine too.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Oh. Yea my attention to detail sux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think they banned him


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> I think they banned him



Bant who?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Bant who?



Me. I was banned for 30 minutes.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Bant who?


 that dark gear guy


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> I think they banned him





vortrit said:


> Me. I was banned for 30 minutes.



What?!  



I will cry if they ban you Vortrit.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

1 wolf said:


>



Shoot him and I'll neg u.







Many times.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 20, 2011)

YouTube Video












Damm Mexicanos

They tried to kill me, but No Dice fuckers!!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> What?!
> 
> 
> 
> I will cry if they ban you Vortrit.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


>





Whew, good.



When is that cast cumin off?  Do you have an appointment yet?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Whew, good.
> 
> 
> 
> When is that cast cumin off?  Do you have an appointment yet?



Next Wednesday. I may be getting it off and heading back to Kansas City to finish college.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Next Wednesday. I may be getting it off and heading back to Kansas City to finish college.



O really.  What do you study?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 20, 2011)

You two lovers take it to PM......This is the fuckin' CT......Prips, Merlot, Gearz, AP, Youtube vids and other forms of debauchery


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> O really.  What do you study?



Engineering and how not to be gay like Al.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You two lovers take it to PM......This is the fuckin' CT......Prips, Merlot, Gearz, AP, Youtube vids and other forms of debauchery



But Tesla, the CT wasn't doing anything for two whole hours.  And PMs take too long.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> But Tesla, the CT wasn't doing anything for two whole hours.  And PMs take too long.



He's afraid he might miss a RetLAW post...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> He's afraid he might miss a RetLAW post...



Where has everyone been anyway?  Is it me or has the CT been moving a little slow lately?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Where has everyone been anyway?  Is it me or has the CT been moving a little slow lately?





Yeah, a bit.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Shoot him and I'll neg u.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nope wouldn't shoot him..I guess that dark gear guy No big deal...I was reading some of his post he likes coffee a whole bunch..very strange. but oh well life go's on. if he come back he'll neg me out of this universe.i think he gets his jollys that way


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> nope wouldn't shoot him..I guess that dark gear guy No big deal...I was reading some of his post he likes coffee a whole bunch..very strange. but oh well life go's on. if he come back he'll neg me out of this universe.i think he gets his jollys that way


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

Lol.  You could say that.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

I can't win here.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video


 
You are a sick man. of course with all due respect


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

How many times are you going to post that same picture. It was cute like twice, but that's it.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it just me or does that elephant vid make you think of Saney and one of his boyfriends?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Is it just me or does that vid make you think of Saney and one of his boyfriends?


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> How many times are you going to post that same picture. It was cute like twice, but that's it.


  its all i got


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> its all i got



What makes it even lamer is I posted that same picture ealier today.






YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What makes it even lamer is I posted that same picture ealier today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So...he jacked your pic?


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> So...he jacked your pic?


 
i'm jacking every picture


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> So...he jacked your pic?



Yeah that's okay. I can get more. Some of us know how to use Google.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

failed


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 20, 2011)

Video | Passagen



LOL!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

Head gear!


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 21, 2011)

YouTube Video











I'd say Cobain snapped a few lines by all that jaw-grinding he was doing during his solo!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

He don't have a gun, but he shot himself... Courtney Love did it. That bitch!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 21, 2011)

What's up with all the old hair band pics?

Anyhoo.  Tired as fuck 2day.  Got up at 5am.  At least I ain't gotta SFW today.  This higher tren dose is getting me cut up as a mofo.  Prolly only like 33" in the waist now and my face hasn't been this skinny since I was in HS.  Prolly 9%bf right now.  Hit 295X8 on inclines t'other day.  Lovin this test undecnanoate too.  Nice only shootn it 1E2W.  Givin me gr8 wood also.  This DRSE mporium is the greatest thing since free internet p0rn.  Gears!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> What's up with all the old hair band pics?



Al makes us post them. He said he'd beat us if we didn't post 80's rock videos for him to watch. He's been very abusive since detox.






YouTube Video


----------



## CG (Jan 21, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> What's up with all the old hair band pics?
> 
> Anyhoo.  Tired as fuck 2day.  Got up at 5am.  At least I ain't gotta SFW today.  This higher tren dose is getting me cut up as a mofo.  Prolly only like 33" in the waist now and my face hasn't been this skinny since I was in HS.  Prolly 9%bf right now.  Hit 295X8 on inclines t'other day.  Lovin this test undecnanoate too.  Nice only shootn it 1E2W.  Givin me gr8 wood also.  This DRSE mporium is the greatest thing since free internet p0rn.  Gears!



damn gears, nice shit. I hope to one day be j&t and shop at the DRSE emporium once I'm done being all strung out on clen and research chems.  my hero! 



\end gay brown nose session

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 21, 2011)

Heart pounding hands shaking jittery as shit kinda clen right now. I love my mid afternoon dose

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jan 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice one, Al. <3 The Cult!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 21, 2011)

I used to listen to these guys all the time.....Awesome Live, too!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 21, 2011)

Ive been reciting passages of the Torah in my sleep, yesterday I stole change from a homeless man. WTF's happening to me?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> What's up with all the old hair band pics?
> 
> Anyhoo. Tired as fuck 2day. Got up at 5am. At least I ain't gotta SFW today. This higher tren dose is getting me cut up as a mofo. Prolly only like 33" in the waist now and my face hasn't been this skinny since I was in HS. Prolly 9%bf right now. Hit 295X8 on inclines t'other day. Lovin this test undecnanoate too. Nice only shootn it 1E2W. Givin me gr8 wood also. This DRSE mporium is the greatest thing since free internet p0rn. Gears!


 

you diggin' that undec hey? Im gonna cruise on that soon. How much you pinnin' ? E2W?

btw: 246lbs, lol but waist out to 36"  .. .  I'll be pinnin 1.4g next week


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I want vortrit to cum on my face while I'm sleeping -



That's wake him up!


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 21, 2011)

Some serious gheyness up in this b!tch...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 21, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Anybody play with liquid g?Great stuff in moderation Bodybuilders use to use it all the time.Anyway I learned how to make it and will abuse it along with other placeboes.



Share the recipe!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> you diggin' that undec hey? Im gonna cruise on that soon. How much you pinnin' ? E2W?
> 
> btw: 246lbs, lol but waist out to 36"  .. .  I'll be pinnin 1.4g next week



I'm pinning 1000/700 testU/TrenE.  So, about 2g test E2W.  When I cruze, I'll just cut the dose down to 2ml E2W or 300mg/wk.  I'm gonna run this cycle for a full 6-8 mos just 4 the fukka it.


----------



## SFW (Jan 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

wow haven't heard that song in a min






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

That Britney video is the shit. You've outdone yourself, Captn!.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

I seen that shit on Tosh.0. Funny shit!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

TheCaptn is so desirable it makes me cry


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video


 
Gonna be a Britney video soon.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Gonna be a Britney video soon.



Better watch it quick!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Better watch it quick!


 
Already seen it.....but yeah...need to watch the shit right away...that's fucked up!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Already seen it.....but yeah...need to watch the shit right away...that's fucked up!!



Yeah, I'm glad I checked out those vids when I did.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I'm glad I checked out those vids when I did.


 
Werd!!!  That was some classic Grunge for sure!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Werd!!!  That was some classic Grunge for sure!!!



Love that shit. I lived in Seattle while that whole scene was big. It was fuckin' awesome!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> WTF!!! That's fucked up editing my shit like that!!!
> 
> This Mod shit has gone to your head already!!


 

you shut ya gawd damn mouth tesla!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> you shut ya gawd damn mouth tesla!


 
werd Al, don't be such a fkg girl . . .  or I'll ban ya  . . .


 . .  or, make your hair grow back and take 1/2" off your girth


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 22, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> What's up with all the old hair band pics?
> 
> Anyhoo.  Tired as fuck 2day.  Got up at 5am.  At least I ain't gotta SFW today.  This higher tren dose is getting me cut up as a mofo.  Prolly only like 33" in the waist now and my face hasn't been this skinny since I was in HS.  Prolly 9%bf right now.  Hit 295X8 on inclines t'other day.  Lovin this test undecnanoate too.  Nice only shootn it 1E2W.  Givin me gr8 wood also.  This DRSE mporium is the greatest thing since free internet p0rn.  Gears!




Test U rocks.  1 and done.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 22, 2011)

Damn Roids 700 mgs of tren?????  I've been on 220/300/300/300 (just a few days ago) and have had barely any sides.  I'm thinking, hoping I'm one of the lucky ones like you that can tolerate tren well.  Seems like the sides I'm gonna get would have shown up by now so I'm debating whether I should leave well enough alone or venture to a higher dose.

Vort, where are you gonna be studying here?  I always heard Rolla was the spot for engineering.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> TheCaptn is so desirable it makes me cry











Me too.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 22, 2011)

*LHJO material for your spanking pleasures.*

Chica's Place - Free Hardcore Movies


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> TheCaptn is so desirable it makes me cry



theCaptn'==><==Tesla


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 22, 2011)

*Gearing up for the Stillers game!*






YouTube Video









YouTube - The Dahntahn Song


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Damn Roids 700 mgs of tren?????  I've been on 220/300/300/300 (just a few days ago) and have had barely any sides.  I'm thinking, hoping I'm one of the lucky ones like you that can tolerate tren well.  Seems like the sides I'm gonna get would have shown up by now so I'm debating whether I should leave well enough alone or venture to a higher dose.
> 
> Vort, where are you gonna be studying here?  I always heard Rolla was the spot for engineering.



Yeah UMR in Rolla is the shit  (I think it's called University of Missouri Science & Technology now) , but it's a lot cheaper to go up there and I have friends up that way. Actually I'm going to be going to University of Central Missouri in Warrensburg, so not technically KC. I think it's somewhat close to KC though as a good reference point. I don't know why it's a Central University when it's all the way over on the west end of the damn state.


----------



## Hench (Jan 22, 2011)

YouTube Video











Any of you kniggs see a resemblance?


----------



## independent (Jan 22, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Damn Roids 700 mgs of tren????? I've been on 220/300/300/300 (just a few days ago) and have had barely any sides. I'm thinking, hoping I'm one of the lucky ones like you that can tolerate tren well. Seems like the sides I'm gonna get would have shown up by now so I'm debating whether I should leave well enough alone or venture to a higher dose.
> 
> Vort, where are you gonna be studying here? I always heard Rolla was the spot for engineering.


 
Im a real bonafide jew. A penny saved is a penny earnt.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



I wonder when this is going to be the Brittany video!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I wonder when this is going to be the Brittany video!


 

LOL!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

What's with the old school rap, Al? You need to post up moar grungies dammit!  

Put the merlot down and find it dammit!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 22, 2011)

Not bunk, I do get the sweats but it's not near as unbearable as ppl. describe.  Same tren Roids is on so it's legit.  

Warrensburg is maybe an hr. if that to like Lees Summit which is on the eastern outskirts of town.  I had a bitch drive up from Warrensburg one night to get tag team dommed and I'm south of Olathe.  So it's not that far at all from KC.  She had to be sore as hell on the drive home since I was pretty merciless on her poor b hole.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Put the merlot down


 
Fuck that!!!!!!   








YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, the county it's in is only one or two counties (tops) from Jackson county, so I didn't think it could be too terribly far from KC.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 22, 2011)

You talk too much is def old school.  not that well known a song.  I saw RUN-DMC at their peak in like '87.  Awesome show w/ 4 or 5 other major rap acts.  This was when rap was getting really big but not big enough for solo tours yet.  Same concert features Kurtis Blow, the Fat Boys, Grandmaster Flash and Whodini.  Good shit!

Got an old school tour coming to town right around V Day that I really wanna see.  salt n Peppa, Kurtis Blow, Biz, and a few others.  I need to look up prices, etc.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, the county it's in is only one or two counties (tops) from Jackson county, so I didn't think it could be too terribly far from KC.



Lot moar ass up here than in Lebanon.  Should be an improvement.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah the old school rap shit is cool. I just had to give Tesla some shit.

I do love me some grunge though 

*merlot*


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Lot moar ass up here than in Lebanon.  Should be an improvement.



Got that shit right. For one there's at least some colleges up there. This town sucks so damn bad. I'm happy as hell to be getting out of this shit-hole for sure. I hope I never have to come back. I can't wait to get up there and get fuckin' laid. AP galore!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Got that shit right. For one there's at least some colleges up there. This town sucks so damn bad. I'm happy as hell to be getting out of this shit-hole for sure. I hope I never have to come back. I can't wait to get up there and get fuckin' laid. AP galore!



Several colleges plus an actual city so way moar women in general.  You need to get on moco before you leave Leb though.  I wanna say there are several decent looking bitches on there from Lebanon.  Might as well hit and quit a couple of them before you bail.  

About to SF back, prostate prodders.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Several colleges plus an actual city so way moar women in general.  You need to get on moco before you leave Leb though.  I wanna say there are several decent looking bitches on there from Lebanon.  Might as well hit and quit a couple of them before you bail.
> 
> About to SF back, prostate prodders.



Yeah, found one from Marshfield the other day. Maybe an AP detour on the way up.


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, found one from Marshfield the other day. Maybe an AP detour on the way up.



Why is there a cup is that picture?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> Why is there a cup is that picture?



Because I'm using the cup to hide my face from stupid wetbacks.


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Because I'm using the cup to hide my face from stupid wetbacks.



I need a work maybe you can help me. any hard labor?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> I need a work maybe you can help me. any hard labor?



Sorry. I only have easy labor. Maybe try going to Yakima, Washington. There are plenty of apples to be picked and plenty of people who speak spanish, if you know how.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Not bunk, I do get the sweats but it's not near as unbearable as ppl. describe. Same tren Roids is on so it's legit.
> .


 

it will wear you down Jew


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> it will wear you down Jew



Canola is the shit!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 22, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> it will wear you down Jew



Wear you down as far as what?  The sides getting worse as you go w/ that same dosage or you mean if you bump it up the additional sides will wear you down?  I notice I sweat a whole lot moar in the gym now...like dripping off my face.

At night I get warm, sweat a bit, some nights worse than others but it's not that bad.  I was kinda expecting it to be barely tolerable.  Some ppl. tolerate it/get less sides than others, so I'm wondering if maybe I'm one of the lucky ones.  Anyway, would you stick w/ 300 in my case?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

W-town is the shit. I like it already!


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 22, 2011)

So I went to the local bar/club and met a girl and ended up staying the night at her apartment and having the wierdest AP session of my fucking life.. She wanted me to pitch her nipples as hard as I could then busted out a vibrator.. Then she was like are you into bondage? And I said hell yeah.. I was drunk and just wanting to bang. 

This bitch puts on bondage porno of women being tied up and having their nipples clamped and electricuted and shit.. Then she tells me to talk dirty and what kinda shit I would shove up her pussy and ass and would I do it fast or slow.. She mentioned a baseball bat and the leg of a wooden chair. She was a fucking freak and not in a good way at all, sucks because she was really hot but what the fuck.. That was actually a turn off.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

U kniggs ever mack those Mini-Sirloin Burgers at Jack In The Box?.......Fuck those are good!!!!! I could eat like 10 of those fuckers easy!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> U kniggs ever mack those Mini-Sirloin Burgers at Jack In The Box?.......Fuck those are good!!!!! I could eat like 10 of those fuckers easy!!!



No but I just ate 9 tacos. That was the shit!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

Going to get a 3 pack of mini sirloins right now.........50g protein.......Plus some Grilled Chicken strips with teryaki dipping sauce. 

Damm I've been too lazy to cook lately.......Here I come Jack In The Crack.


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Going to get a 3 pack of mini sirloins right now.........50g protein.......Plus some Grilled Chicken strips with teryaki dipping sauce.
> 
> Damm I've been too lazy to cook lately.......Here I come Jack In The Crack.


 
I always heard you cant process more than like 30g protein per eating. Is this true? But we dont have any jack in the boxes here.. Sucks I would like to try out their burgers.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> So I went to the local bar/club and met a girl and ended up staying the night at her apartment and having the wierdest AP session of my fucking life.. She wanted me to pitch her nipples as hard as I could then busted out a vibrator.. Then she was like are you into bondage? And I said hell yeah.. I was drunk and just wanting to bang.
> 
> This bitch puts on bondage porno of women being tied up and having their nipples clamped and electricuted and shit.. Then she tells me to talk dirty and what kinda shit I would shove up her pussy and ass and would I do it fast or slow.. She mentioned a baseball bat and the leg of a wooden chair. She was a fucking freak and not in a good way at all, sucks because she was really hot but what the fuck.. That was actually a turn off.




Lololo. Why didn't you just ask her to tone it down a bit?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Going to get a 3 pack of mini sirloins right now.........50g protein.......Plus some Grilled Chicken strips with teryaki dipping sauce.
> 
> Damm I've been too lazy to cook lately.......Here I come Jack In The Crack.



Sirloins sound like some good shit. Now that I'm moved it's time to eat big and SFW.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> U kniggs ever mack those Mini-Sirloin Burgers at Jack In The Box?.......Fuck those are good!!!!! I could eat like 10 of those fuckers easy!!!



That actually sounds really good and we have Jack in the Box here.....






Damit! The man took my car.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That actually sounds really good and we have Jack in the Box here.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jack in the box and gummy bears? Keep eatin'! I like a nice fat butt.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That actually sounds really good and we have Jack in the Box here.....


 
There's one like 1 minute from my Apt.......I usually never eat fast food, but these little fuckin' Sirloins are soooo effi' tasty I can't help it right now!!!!!!  I'm skinny now anyway, so fuck it!!!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't gain weight, bro. I can eat and eat, good genetics I guess.  As long as I get into the gym 3 times a week my ass stays tight. 






Kinda wish it would get a little bigger.....


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't gain weight, bro. I can eat and eat, good genetics I guess. As long as I get into the gym 3 times a week *my ass stays tight.*


 
ohhh, BABY . . .


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't gain weight, bro. I can eat and eat, good genetics I guess.  As long as I get into the gym 3 times a week my ass stays tight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gain. It all goes straight to my fat cock!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> There's one like 1 minute from my Apt.......I usually never eat fast food, but these little fuckin' Sirloins are soooo effi' tasty I can't help it right now!!!!!!  I'm skinny now anyway, so fuck it!!!!!!



Lol, you're lucky.  All I got in walking distance is McDonald's (yuck) and it's dark.  My neighborhood isn't good enough to be walking around in after dark.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

YouTube Video















Gotta love FLEA hammering on the bass


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh Jesus fucking Christ you guys!  I meant small




Not fat!


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lololo. Why didn't you just ask her to tone it down a bit?


 
Well I was drunk as hell and just wanting to fuck, so I figured I'd go along with whatever so I could get off.. Not like shes dating material, that isnt something you can tone down. She obviously has a fetish.. She also tried to explain how she wasnt a slut when taking me back to my car the next morning, even though I knew her for 3 hours before this all went down.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



Lol. I like that song.  I went dancing just last nite.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> Well I was drunk as hell and just wanting to fuck, so I figured I'd go along with whatever so I could get off.. Not like shes dating material, that isnt something you can tone down. She obviously has a fetish.. She also tried to explain how she wasnt a slut when taking me back to my car the next morning, even though I knew her for 3 hours before this all went down.



She's not a slut.  She just knows what she wants and is able to ask for it.  Nuthin wrong with that.  

Why didn't you tell her that you weren't into wooden objects and offer to fist fuck her or something?  Or does that scare you too?


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> She's not a slut.  She just knows what she wants and is able to ask for it.  Nuthin wrong with that.
> 
> Why didn't you tell her that you weren't into wooden objects and offer to fist fuck her or something?  Or does that scare you too?



eres sexy. is that your picutre? estas quebraita


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol. I like that song.  I went dancing just last nite.



How many ones did you wind up with in your g-string?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> How many ones did you wind up with in your g-string?



Actually, I'm the bouncer. You know, the cock block that keeps the guys off my girls.


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

a bouncer? i dont know girls that are bouncers never. you dont look like a bouncer on the picture


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2011)

This morning i weighed 224lbs!!!

and my Biogen Labs Test 400 vials came in today.. Should I sell them or pin them into my starfish?

Anyhoo, the Biogen Vials look like a complete copy cat version of Axio products.. i'm actually worried about pinning this shit lol

I'm giving one away so someone can do a test run... its 25mg Prop, 187 mg Test E, 188 mg of Test Cyp..

Any takers? i'll even pay for shipping


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> eres sexy. is that your picutre? estas quebraita



Baby, I don't even know what you're saying.


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Baby, I don't even know what you're saying.



dont call me baby plz. gets me so nervous


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> a bouncer? i dont know girls that are bouncers never. you dont look like a bouncer on the picture



No, dude, it's a joke.  It's what my girlfriends call me.  A guy gets too touchy with any of us and I'm the one that tells him to fuck off.

I guess I just pay more attention the what the men are doing or I react quicker than my friends do or something.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> dont call me baby plz. gets me so nervous



It's a habit.  I call everyone that IRL. I'm sorry, why does it make you nervous?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Starting to stink like stale pussy and guacamolie in here.


----------



## SFW (Jan 22, 2011)

re-post






YouTube Video


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> She's not a slut. She just knows what she wants and is able to ask for it. Nuthin wrong with that.
> 
> Why didn't you tell her that you weren't into wooden objects and offer to fist fuck her or something? Or does that scare you too?


 
Haha its not that it scared me, just was unexpected and a turnoff.. I did use her huge ass dildo on her.. I donno it was just wierd as fuck to be watching bondage porno with a chick I met 3 hours earlier. Esp with her roomate in the next room with her boyfriend who is a cop.


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 22, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> This morning i weighed 224lbs!!!
> 
> and my Biogen Labs Test 400 vials came in today.. Should I sell them or pin them into my starfish?
> 
> ...


 
<---


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> re-post



Why the fuck not? Al spends his whole day eating white castle and reposting shit.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> Haha its not that it scared me, just was unexpected and a turnoff.. I did use her huge ass dildo on her.. I donno it was just wierd as fuck to be watching bondage porno with a chick I met 3 hours earlier. Esp with her roomate in the next room with her boyfriend who is a cop.



I see...


Well, at least you tried.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Why the fuck not? Al spends his whole day eating white castle and reposting shit.


 
WTF?? I've never had that shit in my life.......Just mini-sirloins from JIB once in a while........I try not to re-post so I apologize if I did.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 22, 2011)

I think cellar needs to be taken out behind the woodshed for talking so naughty.  Just sayin.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> WTF?? I've never had that shit in my life.......Just mini-sirloins from JIB once in a while........I try not to re-post so I apologize if I did.



Don't be so damn sensitive Al. I'm just fawking with ya.  There are hardly any white castles west of the Mississippi.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't gain weight, bro. I can eat and eat, good genetics I guess.  As long as I get into the gym 3 times a week my ass stays tight.
> 
> Kinda wish it would get a little bigger.....



I could give ya some tips.  But, it's hard to judge without pics.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

I know CD is a true lady. ........I just don't trust my feelings anymore.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

If she really was RetLAW would be all over that shit!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 22, 2011)

I kinda wanna hit it either way, after all this naughty talk.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't forget to film that shit!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

I just sent you two a pic of my ugly mug, Vortrit and Gears.  Tell Tesla I'm not a dude.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

She's not a dude Al. Not at all. But if she was, Gears would let CD enter him.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> She's not a dude Al. Not at all. But if she was, Gears would let CD enter him.


 
How do know if the pic is legit???  Could be anyone??

Anyway.....I's all good!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> How do know if the pic is legit???  Could be anyone??
> 
> Anyway.....I's all good!!!



That shit better be legit. I LHJO'd to it 3X already!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> How do know if the pic is legit???  Could be anyone??
> 
> Anyway.....I's all good!!!



I've been around for a couple of months.  Haven't I earned any trust?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Sometimes I think Al is turning too jew.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol, well, it is the Internet and I guess I won't be convincing everyone.  




You will learn to trust me, Al, someday.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Sometimes I think Al is turning too jew.


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


>



You are making me dizzy with that pic, bro.  Can't you find something else to post?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You are making me dizzy with that pic, bro. Can't you find something else to post?


 
No shit!!!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> No shit!!!!!!



Have you negged him for that?  If not you should.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Too bad I negged this fucker twice today or I'd do it again. Trying to give people epilepsy. What an asshat. Here's a snack for the little bastard.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Too bad I negged this fucker twice today or I'd do it again. Trying to give people epilepsy. What an asshat.



I don't usually neg people, but I nagged him for that.  He put it in my visitor messages, too.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah mine too. Fuck I can't sleep. I've been up for like 2 days. The new roomies are all crashed out, but I can't fall out for nothing. Bastards left a bottle of codeine out with like 8 pills in the bottle. I sure as hell wouldn't mind having one or two of those. I wonder if they're testing me for trustworthiness though. I probably don't need the shit anyway.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

I caught just a few hours of sleep last nite and I'm still up.  I fucking hate not being able to sleep.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Word. I usually can't sleep if I get room-mates or something I don't know but I've known these dead beat fucks for like 20 years. I'll probably end up sacking out for a few hours tops later on.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I caught just a few hours of sleep last nite and I'm still up. I fucking hate not being able to sleep.


 
Join the fucking club......after getting layed off my mind just races worried about finances and a million other things.....I just lay there and toss and turn every 5 minutes.........The only way I get a few initial hrs. is if I get totally fucked up.......then it's "toss and turn time" after that.......fucking blows......I wish I had sum blow, actually!! Then I could just do bumps all night and not worry about it!!

Can't interview for jobs on no sleep!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Join the fucking club......after getting layed off my mind just races worried about finances and a million other things.....I just lay there and toss and turn every 5 minutes.........The only way I get a few initial hrs. is if I get totally fucked up.......then it's toss and turn time after that.......fucking blows......I wish I had sum blow, actually!! Then I could just do bumps all night and not worry about it!!
> 
> Can't interview for jobs on no sleep!!



That shit sucks. I got laid-off awhile back too and it was pretty fucked up. I was really almost cluster fuck until I decided I'd go back to college and at the same time ran into old friends who wanted a room-mate, and the rent is dirt cheap. Plus I'm moar in the metro KC area (moar AP ops) now instead of bum fuck egypt. Hopefully something will come along and shit will improve. I fucking hate worrying about money.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't usually neg people, but I *nagged* him for that.  He put it in my visitor messages, too.



You women are real good at that shit.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

My rent ain't dirt cheap......It's $1,100 per month.....plus car payment and utilities.......Fucking Unenjoyment only pays like $1,600 per month.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> My rent ain't dirt cheap......It's $1,100 per month.....plus car payment and utilities.......Fucking Unenjoyment only pays like $1,600 per month.



That's fkg nuts. A big part of the reason I never moved back to the west coast.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

REPOST ALERT!!!

fuck it........needed a laugh......LOL







YouTube Video


----------



## bmw (Jan 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You are making me dizzy with that pic, bro. Can't you find something else to post?


 
cellardoor, I am so sorry I was horrible to you. You are a true lady, I am a nasty cunt. Forgive me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2011)

supp my foreskin-foresaken, yarmulke-wearing, pork-dodging, middle-east peace talks ignoring, asthma-afflicted Jew-bags?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

Dear Captn',

I want to be as jerked and desirable as you, but I cannot afford quality gears, and I do not want to work out. What can I do?

Sincerely unjerked,

RetLAW


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 23, 2011)

Damn, Yall's some insomnia having mofos.  I just woke up after 10hrs of shut-eye.  Of course, I also drank about 10 nattys last nite.  Haven't been consuming much lately, but said F-it last nite.  No SFW today so it's all good.


----------



## SFW (Jan 23, 2011)

loving this albuterol, veins in my abs are coming in again. very clean, crisp energy. went on a cleaning spree and got a lot done. this shit is good.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

I like to get jacked on a rag soaked in ether, then try to punch holes in the walls with 50 pound dumbells.  I can usually get like 3-4 swings in before I black out.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You women are real good at that shit.


Lol, that was the autocorrect on my phone.  I meant *negged*


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, that was the autocorrect on my phone.  I meant *negged*



Sure.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> supp my foreskin-foresaken, yarmulke-wearing, pork-dodging, middle-east peace talks ignoring, asthma-afflicted Jew-bags?





Hi Captn'


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Sure.



Lol, I never, ever nag.













Much.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

Almost time for Football biznitches

I'll take Green Bay and Pitt.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm headed to the gym. Legs today, then ima grub at a birthday BBQ later.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Almost time for Football biznitches
> 
> I'll take Green Bay and Pitt.



Word.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm headed to the gym. Legs today, then ima grub at a birthday BBQ later.



You don't even workout. Quit trying to impress Al.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 23, 2011)

*Old school Steelers!*

YouTube - The "original" Pittsburgh Steeler Polka!

Heading to the local Steelers bar in under an hr to beat a huge crowd.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 23, 2011)

Just found a brand new 2011 version.

YouTube - Steelers Polka 2011 by The Trel-Tones


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

GB is gonna punish Chicago!!!!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 23, 2011)

Psyched as fuck for this game.  They'll start letting us in the side section of the bar, which is about as big as a standard bar at 3:30.  Gonna be sitting there among a ton of hardcore fans, most 'Burgh transplants so I'm gonna be so ready for the game by the time it starts.  Can't wait!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> GB is gonna punish Chicago!!!!!!



Yer gawt damn right sister


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You don't even workout. Quit trying to impress Al.


Yessir, I do.  Just finished as a matter of fact.













Do you think Al noticed?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

Todd Collins is almost as old as me! LOL

Can't believe GB is fucking up and letting them stay so close!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yessir, I do.  Just finished as a matter of fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Al did not.

Do you eat steak!?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

JFC!!  This is funny.........Bears only down by 7 under the command of Caleb Hanie.  LOL


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> JFC!!  This is funny.........Bears only down by 7 under the command of Caleb Hanie.  LOL



Yeah. Fook!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No Al did not.
> 
> Do you eat steak!?



Gutdamit! Ima have to cum up with something to get his attention

Yea, I love steak.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Gutdamit! Ima have to cum up with something to get his attention
> 
> Yea, I love steak.



How about some tube steak?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

You see that 340 lb fat ass Raji with a pick six?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> How about some tube steak?



Fuck me, I should have seen that coming.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuck me, I should have seen that coming.



I'm whackin' it to ya right now


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

GB can't put these fukkers away........Unreal


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> GB can't put these fukkers away........Unreal



Whut tha fawk do ya mean Al. This game is as good as ova. Green Bay wins. I'm ready for one moar!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm whackin' it to ya right now



I thought you were watching football?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

Pitt should get this one...Big Ben is a BEAST!!........wish I had a Prip for this one!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

Mendenhall is a frikkin BEAST!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

I hate the fookin' jets. I'm glad to see them goin' down.


----------



## Mikeniggard (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I hate the fookin' jets. I'm glad to see them goin' down.


 

Werd!   Fuck Rex Ryan and his cokky fat ass!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Werd!   Fuck Rex Ryan and his cokky fat ass!!!



He's gettin' knocked down a peg or two now or moar like 21!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

BEAT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

Green Bay and Pitt burgh with Green Bay for the win!


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I hate the fookin' jets. I'm glad to see them goin' down.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 23, 2011)

wtf I ordered some peptides from precision peptides with a debit gift card and order was declined but they took the money I need some a-dex before I look like saney


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 23, 2011)

Green Bay doesn't want any.  Steelers get 7 in 11, bitches!!!  Ben will not be denied.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 23, 2011)

superbowl gonna suck this year


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

Green Bay are my team so fuck you NB. Of course, Steelers are the team I was hoping they'd play. I still want GB to win, but got mad respect for Pittsburgh.

It's off the chain up here by KC bro. I love it up here.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 23, 2011)

Saints are out so fuck everyone else


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

So what? They won a SB last year. I am surprised they didn't do a little better though.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

^ Nice One Al! ^


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> So what? They won a SB last year. I am surprised they didn't do a little better though.


 
I know I can't believe we lost to fucking seattle.Atleast we got our one sb


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

YouTube Video













LOL!!!!!!!  "Drugs"


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I know I can't believe we lost to fucking seattle.Atleast we got our one sb



Yeah fuckin' finally. At least they now have one under there belts which is still more than you can say for Seattle.

That's some funny shit, Al.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

Chappelle "Killing Them Softly" on Comedy Central right now....LOL


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

Chappelle is fucking hilarious!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 23, 2011)

Steelers and Packers will be a classic for sure.  Two old school teams squaring off.  I figured you'd like it better up here.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Steelers and Packers will be a classic for sure.  Two old school teams squaring off.  I figured you'd like it better up here.



For damn sure. It's 100X better. The people are cooler and not as uptight too.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Chappelle is fucking hilarious!



+ 1


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2011)

Wall Street Movie - Two-Bit Pirate | Video « MOVIECLIPS


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

That's some shitty quality video.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's some shitty quality video.


 
WTF u talking about??......It's in a dark setting......It's HQ just like if u were watching the original movie....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

Tesla said:


> WTF u talking about??......It's in a dark setting......It's HQ just like if u were watching the original movie....



Really? Because when I watched it the whole thing jerked like crazy. Audio was superb though.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Really? Because when I watched it the whole thing jerked like crazy. Audio was superb though.


 
The jerking must be on your end...LOL

Works perfect here


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

Shit - I just watched it again and it was tip top. Must be my internet or something. I usually never have any problems on my end. 

Just like me my internet is damn near perfect...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

Tesla said:


> *The jerking must be on your end...*LOL


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 24, 2011)

WTF has become of the CT FFS??? I thought it was gone...

I mean... It's all Al and Vortrit. Not that there's anything wrong with y'all, but WTF is Saney, Geared Jebus, The Capt, Sitch? Hell... Where's the GD j3ws at?


----------



## bmw (Jan 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm whackin' it to ya right now


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

*Wow!*


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## OTG85 (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anyone here even workout?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 24, 2011)

Does pilates count?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 24, 2011)

whats up Bunch of ungeared, pct running, I can't handle the test dht conversion killing my hair line.I don't know why my gear just conola oil anyway bunch of fag's.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 24, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Does pilates count?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Does anyone here even workout?



I just got something out of the car X 2 reps.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I just got something out of the car X 2 reps.


 
thats worse then 12oz curls


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I just got something out of the car X 2 reps.


 
Nice E-Lifts...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> thats worse then 12oz curls



Yeah but I had to go up the stairs on the way back in (step-ups).


----------



## bmw (Jan 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah but I had to go up the stairs on the way back in (step-ups).


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 24, 2011)

Just got back from the gym myself.  Had a productive SD chest session.  Added weight and/or reps to most things.  Seems like the test has kicked in.  I misread my journal and thought I had gotten 11 reps on the fly last time...did the 11 thinking that was pretty hard.  Went to write it in and realized last time was actually 8 reps.  Funny how sometimes a mental expectation can improve performance, thinking you've already achieved something.  

Hit my whey and Gatorade a bit ago and about to tear up some Chipotle.  They loaded me up on the chicken tonight.  Bitch musta been new and failed to understand they're supposed to skimp on it...SCOAR!


----------



## SFW (Jan 24, 2011)

got my cut planned already.

test prop 700 wk
bold 400 wk
tbol 50 ed
mast 400 wk
tren 350 wk
aromasin 25mgs eod (switching from adex to better control E)
prami .25 ed
Albuterol 5 mgs ed
t3 25 mcgs, ramping to 100, then back down to 25

Might use lasix to polish everything off. Its Gonna be a good spring/summer. I might fuck with Letro as well, we'll see.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> got my cut planned already.
> 
> test prop 700 wk
> bold 400 wk
> ...


 
superset is on the road to 500 pound bench


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 24, 2011)

MSNBC cans Olberman!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 24, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> MSNBC cans Olberman!


Lol Realllllly?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 24, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Does anyone here even workout?


I do.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm about to ramp test back to 750mg a week.Back to tren 600mg week,dbol 60 mg day,Might throw in some var who know's.A-dex .5 ed.hcg 500icu ew,t-3 50 mcg ed.Just waiting on my a-dex and t-3 to arrive.I got some melanotan2 but kind of hesitant about it.Alot people say it made them sick and get weird rashes.I'm way to pretty for that.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep.  Baltimore Sun's website has an op/ed column on it.  Good riddance!  Olberman is now


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 24, 2011)

Why are you guys running tren so damn high?  I thought you wanted to have test at around double the dose of tren or you invite junk issues.  I'm considering bumping up a bit from 300 but damn....600 and 700???


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 24, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yep. Baltimore Sun's website has an op/ed column on it. Good riddance! Olberman is now


 Aaaahha!  He was such an ass.  I'm repping you for good news.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 24, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Why are you guys running tren so damn high? I thought you wanted to have test at around double the dose of tren or you invite junk issues. I'm considering bumping up a bit from 300 but damn....600 and 700???


 
never had any problems b4 always keep your test higher then your tren 750>600


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, I'm running 750/300 so moar than double.  That combo has been entirely bearable as far as sides go.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2011)

Think my Left wing(Rotator Cuff) is finally ready to do more than push-ups.......Well needed 6 week rest which the Doc recommended(last cortisone shot was beautiful)....Getting old doing push-ups and curls in the Apt. Time to hit real iron.


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 24, 2011)

Kroozin & kuttin right now. Day 1 and hungry and pissed.


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 24, 2011)

POF gets me thru the ruff times...


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 24, 2011)

@ Mr. F...

No need to ramp T3. Just sayin. Looks like a fun cycle. You should be J, T & D after that shizz. What's your big status right now?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

Vicodin, vicodin it's time for my viconin!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Vicodin, vicodin it's time for my viconin!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

I like the hospitals up here way better. They hooked me up with a bunch of muscle relaxers too.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2011)

YouTube Video












LOL!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

George Carlin is the fkg man. I have not seen this one in awhile.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> George Carlin is the fkg man. I have not seen this one in awhile.


 






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

Another great one I have not seen in awhile.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 24, 2011)

I wanna go to sleep.....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I wanna go to sleep.....



I don't think that's going to be a problem. I took a few vicodins and a muscle relaxer at the hospital. I'm sort of fighting to stay awake actually, but I don't want to go to bed quite yet.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm wide awake.  It sux.    barely got sleep last nite, I should be exhausted.


----------



## SFW (Jan 24, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> @ Mr. F...
> 
> No need to ramp T3. Just sayin. Looks like a fun cycle. You should be J, T & D after that shizz. What's your big status right now?


 
225 or so. 

@ 5'9'' I feel like im on moving with Jupiter gravity or something. Trying to get use to the extra mass. Its kind of humorous.

I was thinking that about the t3, too. I know keeping it at 25 was a good idea for added protein synthesis. Was wondering if keeping it at 25 throughout would still be suitable for fat loss? I really dont want to run it longer than 5-6 wks either. I was actually my heaviest the last time i used T3 (with anadrol) I felt like a monstrosity.


----------



## SFW (Jan 24, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Why are you guys running tren so damn high? I thought you wanted to have test at around double the dose of tren or you invite junk issues. I'm considering bumping up a bit from 300 but damn....600 and 700???


 

I find that you can keep it low (under 400) with good results, as long as you stack it with 2-3+ other compounds. 700 is a joke. I would simply die from the sides.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm wide awake.  It sux.    barely got sleep last nite, I should be exhausted.



I barley slept last night too, but I don't give a fck. I took 2 vicodin and a muscle relaxer and I'm going to enjoy their effects until I crash later, then tomorrow I'm going to the pharmacy for moar.


----------



## CG (Jan 25, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

The Painkillers!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2011)

Took 2 Benadryl before bed last night and slept like a 10 hours.......shit knocked my ass out.......only gonna take 1 from now on.......Benadryl + Merlot = Good sleep.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

I took 2 vicadin, 1 muscle relaxer, 3 teaspoons of liquid ibuprofen, and drank half a bottle of Nyquil.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I took 2 vicadin, 1 muscle relaxer, 3 teaspoons of liquid ibuprofen, and drank half a bottle of Nyquil.


 
Holy Fuck!!!  If u can't sleep after that cocktail then ur not Human


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

I slept well. I wish it would have been longer, but it's all good.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I took 2 vicadin, 1 muscle relaxer, 3 teaspoons of liquid ibuprofen, and drank half a bottle of Nyquil.


Is that supposed to impress me....the inside of my cheek is chewed raw from the x I took sat. night, sunday I either shitted burned liver after mine finally must've burst into flames from alcohol saturation or I had mega shots of jaeger, you know they thick dark clay after a hard night of drinking, it smells like charred liver....sunday is a blur, Monday I had a business trip, took a xanax and 2 venti double shot iced mochas, but not before I'd eaten some weed buttered toast in my car in the airport parking lot, I was the most relaxed hyper I've ever been feeling good then I get to my seat and this blubber blimp has booked a coach seat of which only 2/3's of his fat ass fit into and the other 1/3rd was overlapping into my seat, I'm not a small guy so I need a full seat and this guys ham hocks are spilling into my paid territory, luckily I was able to use my firm more muscular size to poke through his soft blubbery spillage and he ended up leaning forward and passing out on the fold out table leaving me with both armrests and my ipad to entertain me.  Lesson learned I upgrade my return trip to first class cause I knew I'd be spent by the time I got headed home that evening.  After the seminar we went out for drinks, we had a blast these guys in the renewable energy business are all characters to the Nth degree, they always have stories of the odd jobs they;ve had or bad drug experiences...lets just say I never laughed so hard, then I had to leave for my flight fucking buzzing hard and glad I'd upgraded, I dozed off for the 40 minute flight and when I opened my eyes the plane was making a hard turn to approach the landing strip and all I see is ocean, no clouds no horizon, just ocean maybe 500 feet below and my brain freaked out, it was very weird, I thought we were crashing or something.  I ripped my earphones out and tried to supress a panic attack when the plane started leveling off and I realized we were landing.....

Oh yeah fuck fat people, they should have to book cargo flights and be forklifted into the bay of a plane and freeze their blub off with the luggage....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

maniclion said:


> *Is that supposed to impress me*



No, I didn't write it to impress you _at all_, and you're a moron if you think that's what I put it there for.


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2011)

whats up Dope fiends?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No, I didn't write it to impress you _at all_, and you're a moron if you think that's what I put it there for.



pull your panties outta your crack, I was being facetious...it was a cute little drug cocktail....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

maniclion said:


> pull your panties outta your crack, I was being facetious...it was a cute little drug cocktail....



There stuck in there pretty hard-core today. 

Actually I thew down a couple of darvoset about an hour before that too. I just forgot to mention it. I did 20-30 lines of coke. 10-15 Prips. Drank a bottle of Merlot. Shot up some oxicodine...

Okay, not true except for the Darvocet's. Forgot all about those. Had one for breakfast.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> There stuck in there pretty hard-core today.
> 
> Actually I thew down a couple of darvoset about an hour before that too. I just forgot to mention it. I did 20-30 lines of coke. 10-15 Prips. Drank a bottle of Merlot. Shot up some oxicodine...
> 
> Okay, not true except for the Darvocet's. Forgot all about those. Had one for breakfast.


I'll send you the last half of a tab of X leftover from last saturday, I gave the other half to some cute little chick and she disappeared on me, or maybe I disappeared who knows, I just wanted to rub my dick in her hair it was so soft and smelled like mango and coconuts....instead I ended up at the beach going "Oh my god this wet sand feels like silk vagina walls between my toes", now the skin on my feet is raw from probably an hour of just squishing my feet in the sand, then the sun came up and we made a beeline for Denny's where I almost got kicked out for telling the waitress I wanted her fresh and fruity cutie booty...got home and flopped on the couch and hugged my dogs until I fell into a coma....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 25, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I'll send you the last half of a tab of X leftover from last saturday, I gave the other half to some cute little chick and she disappeared on me, or maybe I disappeared who knows, I just wanted to rub my dick in her hair it was so soft and smelled like mango and coconuts....instead I ended up at the beach going "Oh my god this wet sand feels like silk vagina walls between my toes", now the skin on my feet is raw from probably an hour of just squishing my feet in the sand, then the sun came up and we made a beeline for Denny's where I almost got kicked out for telling the waitress I wanted her fresh and fruity cutie booty...got home and flopped on the couch and hugged my dogs until I fell into a coma....



Maniclion is a good name for you cause you are one fucked up cat.
And I mean that in a good way.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I'll send you the last half of a tab of X leftover from last saturday, I gave the other half to some cute little chick and she disappeared on me, or maybe I disappeared who knows, I just wanted to rub my dick in her hair it was so soft and smelled like mango and coconuts....instead I ended up at the beach going "Oh my god this wet sand feels like silk vagina walls between my toes", now the skin on my feet is raw from probably an hour of just squishing my feet in the sand, then the sun came up and we made a beeline for Denny's where I almost got kicked out for telling the waitress I wanted her fresh and fruity cutie booty...got home and flopped on the couch and hugged my dogs until I fell into a coma....



I haven't taken any X in a long, long time. I've been actually getting a lot of shit from the doctor lately because I've been fkg myself up way too much lately. I've been having some weird freak accidents. A couple of days ago I pulled a muscle around my rips. It hurt so bad to breath in very deep that I had to take shallow breath, which caused my left lung start to collapse. It was actually a pretty easy fix, but I also got some good scripts out of it. Since I moved out of midmo and up around Kansas City the doctors up here are way better at hooking you up.

So I'm assuming you took a whole one for yourself, if not moar.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2011)

Fucking druggies all up in dis bitch


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 25, 2011)

When ya can't do it sober theres only one way to roll. prips blow and merlot. not nessaceriarly in that order.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 25, 2011)

I sfw today feel good,look good.I'm takeing things serious again.No more drinking going to get huge for this summer.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

I walked to the bathroom and took a piss twice. That's my sfw for the day.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 25, 2011)

Got an awesome bj earlier today from a semi regular I hadn't seen in a good while.  She came through strictly for the bj since we were pressed for time.  Gotta love a hookup that's willing to just service you, swallow and bail.  A girl that's an absolute PRO at head might service me tonight too if I can talk the gf into it.  

A friend had hit it and recommended her and I ended up running into her about two yrs ago.  She's a serious freak.  Her bf will take her to bars now and then to let her pick one or two guys to blow and go.  Vort, I might try to hook you up with her some time.  You'll rep the shit out of me if she does.  She's seriously that good.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

Sweet. I'm am loving it so much. Went to the hospital last night and the one up here hooked me up with a bunch of pain-killers. They had a Swedish nurse that was checking my shit out - blond and tall - and I couldn't help it my junk got stiff as hell right there. They gave me some painkillers their some, some to take home, and scripts, By the time I got home the I got in a quick LHJO and immediately after the 2 vikes, and muscle relaxer, and the 2 darvs I took right before going to the hospital all kicked it.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL...good shit.



vortrit said:


> Sweet. I'm am loving it so much. Went to the hospital last night and the one up here hooked me up with a bunch of pain-killers. They had a Swedish nurse that was checking my shit out - blond and tall - and I couldn't help it my junk got stiff as hell right there. They gave me some painkillers their some, some to take home, and scripts, By the time I got home the I got in a quick LHJO and immediately after the 2 vikes, and muscle relaxer, and the 2 darvs I took right before going to the hospital all kicked it.


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Got an awesome bj earlier today from a semi regular I hadn't seen in a good while.  She came through strictly for the bj since we were pressed for time.  Gotta love a hookup that's willing to just service you, swallow and bail.  A girl that's an absolute PRO at head might service me tonight too if I can talk the gf into it.
> 
> A friend had hit it and recommended her and I ended up running into her about two yrs ago.  She's a serious freak.  Her bf will take her to bars now and then to let her pick one or two guys to blow and go.  Vort, I might try to hook you up with her some time.  You'll rep the shit out of me if she does.  She's seriously that good.



I should neg the shit out of you for being a lying douchebag.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 25, 2011)

You don't think ppl get blow jobs or something?  Not like I said I just nailed a cheerleading squad.



bigmoe65 said:


> I should neg the shit out of you for being a lying douchebag.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You don't think ppl get blow jobs or something?  Not like I said I just nailed a cheerleading squad.



Yeah NB. If you're gonna fooking lie make it a damn good stowry will ya!?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2011)

Teriyaki Chicken and Brown Rice with a bottle of Merlot


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

Shredded roast beef with a side of vicodin.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 25, 2011)

I have something pretty damn cool that may be happening over the next few days but I'll hold back for a bit so I don't get negged or anything...lol.  Details soon enough.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I have something pretty damn cool that may be happening over the next few days but I'll hold back for a bit so I don't get negged or anything...lol.  Details soon enough.



Fuck that shit. I want to hear it. I'll rep ya. Fuck rep points anyway. 

I get negged all the time. Don't be a girl worrying about yer reps. Tell us cool shit. Do it dammit!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 25, 2011)

Alright, alright.  Don't wanna jinx anything since nothing's guaranteed.  Anyway, my brother messaged me on yahoo earlier talking about some bitch he knows that's a party girl/freak type.  So, she's a flight attendant stuck at an airport hotel for a few days as the weather in the Northeast is crazy.

So he givers her my name and she messages me.  Turns out she's 44 and hot, traveling w/ a friend that's also hot.  So, they wanna get together and party, etc.  never know for sure but could end in a pretty nice scoar.  We'll see what happens.  only trick is the gf.  She's been talking about wanting to find a gf for a 3some but I dunno about 2 of them...lol.  Wish me luck!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, I will wish you luck and raise you two more women. That would be the sh1t. I'd try to AP as many as I could.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 25, 2011)

Certainly gonna try!  Supposed to get blown in the morning by the new one I mentioned last week.  She's fun and said she's willing to come by about once a week or so.  She's got a Dr. Vinyl bidness so it's funny, looks like a service call w/ some branded mini van outside as i get serviced...lol.


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2011)

Retlaw @ 0:22






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Certainly gonna try!  Supposed to get blown in the morning by the new one I mentioned last week.  She's fun and said she's willing to come by about once a week or so.  She's got a Dr. Vinyl bidness so it's funny, looks like a service call w/ some branded mini van outside as i get serviced...lol.



Fkg sweet. I was supposed to AP this girl in Marshfield on the way here, but it was too far out of the way and I rode up with another girl so that didn't work. I'm sure it won't take me long to find some AP connections up here.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

WTF is that shit Fan. You could've at least got some gilfs on here.


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2011)

ok fine.

This one is sooooo cute <3






YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 25, 2011)

i knew several ppl from Marshfield in college.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd do her Fan. At my last gym there used to be an older woman there who worked out all the time. She actually had a better body than most of the females in that gym.


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2011)

oh the older ones are always the hottest. Late 30's to mid 40's...They're going into menopause and their bodies are screaming out to the world "fuck me, im fertile, but i wont be for too long so you better hurry." You can almost smell the estrogen and FDS sprays permeating from their boxes.

'Specially down here in FL where its warm most of the year. Constant peep show.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> oh the older ones are always the hottest. Late 30's to mid 40's...They're going into menopause and their bodies are screaming out to the world "fuck me, im fertile, but i wont be for too long so you better hurry." You can almost smell the estrogen and FDS sprays permeating from their boxes.
> 
> 'Specially down here in FL where its warm most of the year. Constant peep show.


 
Hey 'Tastico......Remember I Pm'ed u some pics of that 46 yo milf(skinny Blonde in the pool at Vegas) .....She's coming up next week.......Kinda nervous, but I'll triple dose some "C" for safety......


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds good nig. Ive been in bonding mode with my chick after her near death asthma attack. Its done wonders for our sex life. Plus the clomid im using. 

Careful with all the C. I get the worst sinus/ocular pressure with even normal doses. Plus my eyes go red like i just blazed a dub sac.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Careful with all the C. I get the worst sinus/ocular pressure with even normal doses. Plus my eyes go red like i just blazed a dub sac.


 
Fuck....I wonder if that's was causing it being hard to breathe......I guess I should back off the "c"...plus red, watery eyes........I'll lower the dose.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fuck....I wonder if that's was causing it being hard to breathe......I guess I should back off the "c"...plus red, watery eyes........I'll lower the dose.



Triple dose - you trying to blow her head off by way of her vagina


----------



## bmw (Jan 26, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You don't think ppl get blow jobs or something?


----------



## bmw (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/120618-anything-goes-warning-david.html#post2164233

check this shit out. Got complaints from ANything Goes.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 26, 2011)

Hows about a group neggin' for this nigger David.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 26, 2011)

thecaptn' said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/120618-anything-goes-warning-david.html#post2164233
> 
> check this shit out. Got complaints from anything goes.



omfg.


----------



## bmw (Jan 26, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hows about a group neggin' for this nigger David.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Sounds good nig. Ive been in bonding mode with my chick after her near death asthma attack. Its done wonders for our sex life. Plus the clomid im using.
> 
> Careful with all the C. I get the worst sinus/ocular pressure with even normal doses. Plus my eyes go red like i just blazed a dub sac.


 
Why are you takeing clomid????


----------



## maniclion (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Retlaw @ 0:22
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did that last dude have parkinsons or was he just grooving hard to the music?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Fucking real job driveing me crazy I hate ppl.I want destroy this place.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm so sick right now, fml.....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm so sick right now, fml.....



I bet a blast of vortrit's special protien will make you feel tip top!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 26, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I bet a blast of vortrit's special protien will make you feel tip top!



Uh...yea....I HAVENT heard that before....


----------



## SFW (Jan 26, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Why are you takeing clomid????


 

my nips feel weird, even with the prami and adex. Since im using a 19-nor, i figured why not. It'll keep the E receptors in my Man-Jugs occupied.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> my nips feel weird, even with the prami and adex. Since im using a 19-nor, i figured why not. It'll keep the E receptors in my Man-Jugs occupied.


 
Mine been feeling weird at times to.I'm just cruiseing on test for now and a-dex .5mg.I might throw in nolva 10mg a day for one week to knock it out before I start d-bol.Don't want saney tits I mean bitch tit's


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 26, 2011)

A buncha pill poppin, tree smokin, boozin, addicts up in this biatch.  Anyhoo, went to SFchest/tris today.  Awesome session, eventho  I didn't sleep well last nite at all.  The higher tren dose is kickin in and causing me to shred up.  Def gotta up them calories a bit.   Gonna pin about 250mcg of GHRP6 & 100mcg sleep peptide, throw back a b4 bedtime meal, LHJO, then crash.  Good times!  

Haven't AP or LHJO in a coupla days, so def gonna work sumpin out for l8er tonite.  Kinda miss not being able to chase the gilfs these days.


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2011)

Only time i'm referred to is when someone is talking about Boobs... what gives?

They have been getting nice and point and my left one is starting to lactate


----------



## SFW (Jan 26, 2011)

^ i sent you a pm


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Only time i'm referred to is when someone is talking about Boobs... what gives?
> 
> They have been getting nice and point and my left one is starting to lactate


    I miss your old avi


----------



## Tesla (Jan 26, 2011)

Buncha sensitive, itchy nip, big-tit havin' Klowns........Time fer sum Salmon and Merlot


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Buncha sensitive, itchy nip, big-tit havin' Klowns........Time fer sum Salmon and Merlot


 
merlot huh! O You fancy hua.


----------



## GNC Rep (Jan 26, 2011)

HI ppl


----------



## GNC Rep (Jan 26, 2011)

Guess what no neet to do juice anymore.We have new and improved muscle tech.Jay cutler uses it thats all he uses.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 26, 2011)

vortrit==><==GNC Rep

Give me some protein bars motherfucker, and I want those for free.


----------



## GNC Rep (Jan 26, 2011)

vortrit said:


> vortrit==><==GNC Rep
> 
> Give me some protein bars motherfucker, and I want those for free.


 
vortrit==>  <=== gnc rep


^^^that way it's not gay


----------



## vortrit (Jan 26, 2011)

GNC Rep said:


> vortrit==>  <=== gnc rep
> 
> 
> ^^^that way it's not gay



Send me free protein powder!

And I want ON not the cheap GNC shit.


----------



## GNC Rep (Jan 26, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Send me free protein powder!
> 
> And I want ON not the cheap GNC shit.


 

thats it I'm revokeing your gnc gold card sir


----------



## vortrit (Jan 26, 2011)

GNC Rep said:


> thats it I'm revokeing your gnc gold card sir


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2011)

I love GNC! I apply there all the time but i'm rejected because my tits are so big


----------



## GNC Rep (Jan 26, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I love GNC! I apply there all the time but i'm rejected because my tits are so big


 
nutrex anabol 5

Here nb I mean mr.saney try that

quit running conola try something real


----------



## SFW (Jan 26, 2011)

i wonder if Ron shops at GNC?


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm Gonna start shopping at GNC for a True Anabolic Stack!


----------



## GNC Rep (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i wonder if Ron shops at GNC?


 
He is a standup customer he has the platinum card save's 60% on each purchase


----------



## SFW (Jan 26, 2011)

lmao. 

last time i went to GNC, there was a pregnant lady arguing with the sales rep over which prenatal vitamins she should buy. 

Goes to show what the clientele base is. 

Nothing against their products, except their astronomical prices.


----------



## GNC Rep (Jan 26, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm Gonna start shopping at GNC for a True Anabolic Stack!


 
Very good my friend.We started this whole suppliment game.


----------



## GNC Rep (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lmao.
> 
> last time i went to GNC, there was a pregnant lady arguing with the sales rep over which prenatal vitamins she should buy.
> 
> ...


 
All our sales rep's are very knowledgeable, Ged or H.S. diploma required


----------



## GNC Rep (Jan 26, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm Gonna start shopping at GNC for a True Anabolic Stack!


 

I have most anabolic stack ever formulated for you mr.saney for the low price of 299.99 what a deal


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 26, 2011)

GNC Rep said:


> I have most anabolic stack ever formulated for you mr.saney for the low price of 299.99 what a deal


----------



## SFW (Jan 26, 2011)

a cup of sugar is pretty anabolic too.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 26, 2011)

I hope I can take these products and get jacked, but not have to work out at all.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> a cup of sugar is pretty anabolic too.


 
Saney got you a new chubby girl pof whore who wants my cock bad.I wouldn't dare hit it but fun getting here to send pics to make her feel better about herself


----------



## vortrit (Jan 26, 2011)

Merlot.


----------



## bmw (Jan 26, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I bet a blast of vortrit's special protien will make you feel tip top!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 26, 2011)

bmw said:


>



Nice!

Al hasn't been here tonight. I bet that niggaz getin' some AP.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 27, 2011)

The flight attendant.and friend appears to be a bullshit deal based on tonight.  I'll wait til tomorrow to say for sure that she's full of shit though.  I did get my morning bj from the cum out the nostril girl today though.  That gf was there for this one.  She was cool with it on the surface but was being catty.  Ended up wanting some later so I got some AP action too.  Not a bad day.

On the hopper now is this married bitch from moco.  She's cheated on dude a lot so it won't be hard to do.  Took a good several weeks to gain her trust but looks like I've got that by now.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2011)

I think GNC needs to be banned for 3 days for pimping placebos.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2011)

Im off to pin 500mg of gears, then not LHJO as I got time with the MILF toms. . spray her up is the order for the day, after which she can suck on my atropied balls until her lips turn numb


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2011)

What's the going rate for xanax? 

WP just sent some. It's good to go but need to know what I should be paying.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I think GNC needs to be banned for 3 days for pimping placebos.



Werd. I took their creatine sample and it didn't do anything.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> What's the going rate for xanax?
> 
> WP just sent some. It's good to go but need to know what I should be paying.



If you're talking about street prices it depends on where you are at and who you know. I think the bars go for about 3-5 bucks around here.


----------



## ebn2002 (Jan 27, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> What's the going rate for xanax?
> 
> WP just sent some. It's good to go but need to know what I should be paying.



Bars=$4-$5
1mg blue =$2

Or if your girl has a script, about $.07 a piece


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> Or if your girl has a script, about $.07 a piece



I pay her with a huge blast of protein.


----------



## CG (Jan 27, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Saney got you a new chubby girl pof whore who wants my cock bad.I wouldn't dare hit it but fun getting here to send pics to make her feel better about herself




Moar pics???
 
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 27, 2011)

I pay $1. for the 1mg blues
worth every penny. IMO


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I pay $1. for the 1mg blues
> worth every penny. IMO



That's a pretty good deal


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2011)

Buy Xanax - Alprazolam (Alprazolam) Online at World Pharma


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Buy Xanax - Alprazolam (Alprazolam) Online at World Pharma



That's not bad, at all. I didn't check shipping prices though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's not bad, at all. I didn't check shipping prices though.


 
they sell jewish xanex?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's not bad, at all. I didn't check shipping prices though.


 WP should give free Xanax on all orders over $500...to guys who want it.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> they sell jewish xanex?



Maybe so 



heavyiron said:


> WP should give free Xanax on all orders over $500...to guys who want it.



Yeah, I'll agree with that.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 27, 2011)

Do they have adderall IR?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 27, 2011)

My fucking life


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2011)

pinned gears last night, woke up with massive boner . . promised the milf I wont lhjo


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> pinned gears last night, woke up with massive boner . . promised the milf I wont lhjo



How can you even keep a promise like that?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> How can you even keep a promise like that?


 
I know . . but it will be worth it. She's a filthy bitch. 

She has this new butt plug thats going to buzz the end of my cock from the inside, while I plow her into next week 

Oh fk I am so horny! And Geared! And so desirable. You'd cross the street to ride theCaptn CD, of that I am certain.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

Just tape a gummy bear to your dick. CD will be all over it.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I know . . but it will be worth it. She's a filthy bitch.
> 
> She has this new butt plug thats going to buzz the end of my cock from the inside, while I plow her into next week
> 
> Oh fk I am so horny! And Geared! And so desirable. You'd cross the street to ride theCaptn CD, of that I am certain.






One thing I got to say about you Captn' is you definitely speak this girl's language.  But talking to me isn't gonna help you keep that promise any.  I'd tell you to LHJO and send me vid.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> One thing I got to say about you Captn' is you definitely speak this girl's language. But talking to me isn't gonna help you keep that promise any. I'd tell you to LHJO and send me vid.


 
I have said vid from a previous soiree


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I have said vid from a previous soiree



Oreally?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Oreally?


 
yes two in fact. One's the commencement, kind of like a show piece. The other is a full-tilt goey cumm shot blast off!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I have said vid from a previous soiree


 
mod edit: suggestions theCaptn has venerial diseases will not be tollerated!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> yes two in fact. One's the commencement, kind of like a show piece. The other is a full-tilt goey cumm shot blast off!



Maybe I'm strange, but I love to watch a man masturbate.  It is the most awesome thing.  Cum shots are fantastic, too, especially when the man makes lots of noise.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Maybe I'm strange, but I love to watch a man masturbate.  It is the most awesome thing.  Cum shots are fantastic, too, especially when the man makes lots of noise.



And they go into your mouth, right!?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 27, 2011)

vortrit said:


> And they go into your mouth, right!?



Are you asking a serious question?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Maybe I'm strange, but I love to watch a man masturbate. It is the most awesome thing. Cum shots are fantastic, too, especially when the man makes lots of noise.


 
no, chicks love that shit.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> no, chicks love that shit.



None of my girlfriends will cop to it. They make fun of me for it, say I look like an angel, but got the mind of a freak.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> None of my girlfriends will cop to it. They make fun of me for it, say I look like an angel, but got the mind of a freak.


 
Aussie chicks are sexually awakened. Thats all I got to say


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Aussie chicks are sexually awakened. Thats all I got to say



It doesn't help that my jailor is kinda boring too.  Only anal sometimes (like once every 3 months), no toys at all.  


Jailor


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Are you asking a serious question?



No, I don't have to ask. I know you love a juicy load to be shot into your mouth.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 27, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No, I don't have to ask. I know you love a juicy load to be shot into your mouth.



You must think I'm a real dirty girl.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You must think I'm a real dirty girl.



Not at all.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 27, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Not at all.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 27, 2011)

JFC!!!  WTF is going on up in dis bitch?  

Merlot going right now!!!!!!!  Chicken Soup and Water crackers for dinner.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, merlot.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> JFC!!! WTF is going on up in dis bitch?
> 
> Merlot going right now!!!!!!! Chicken Soup and Water crackers for dinner.


 
Ive pinned 1500mg of sweet DRSE gears this week, it's either fucking or SFW . . Im hittting the gym goddamit.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Ive pinned 1500mg of sweet DRSE gears this week, it's either fucking or SFW . . Im hittting the gym goddamit.



Lol


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 27, 2011)

fucking sick burning up with fever body aches.Do I have aids?Pray that I just die so I don't have to spend the rest of my life posting on this forum.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2011)

sounds like AIDs combined with Hebrew notBigism, with a dose of undesirabilidad


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 27, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> fucking sick burning up with fever body aches.Do I have aids?Pray that I just die so I don't have to spend the rest of my life posting on this forum.



No you have the flu. I've been in bed with the same thing for two days.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> sounds like AIDs combined with Hebrew notBigism, with a dose of undesirabilidad


 
all true


----------



## Captdick (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Captdick (Jan 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> JFC!!! WTF is going on up in dis bitch?
> 
> Merlot going right now!!!!!!! Chicken Soup and Water crackers for dinner.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 27, 2011)

Out of the tub and squeaky clean, but damn I'm weak as hell, I'm gonna lie down.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh CellarDoor?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Out of the tub and squeaky clean, but damn I'm weak as hell, I'm gonna lie down.


 
atleast your not at work and sick


----------



## GNC Rep (Jan 27, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Oh CellarDoor?


 
that looks healthy you will never live the gnc lifestyle


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

GNC Rep said:


> that looks healthy you will never live the gnc lifestyle



Chill out nigga, it's cheat day motherfucker.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2011)

GNC Rep said:


> that looks healthy you will never live the gnc lifestyle


 
wasnt gnc down for a 3 day banning?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> wasnt gnc down for a 3 day banning?



He sold me some faulty whey protein. I drank two a day and didn't get jacked OR tan!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 27, 2011)

U gotta be fucking kidding me!!!!!!!! DHEA?   WTF???  10 games!!!


NBA suspends Memphis Grizzlies guard O.J. Mayo for positive drug test - NBA News | FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## SFW (Jan 27, 2011)

Why not? its a mother PH and can convert to test. At your age you could prob see gains on it. Arent you natty now?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> U gotta be fucking kidding me!!!!!!!! DHEA?   WTF???  10 games!!!
> 
> 
> NBA suspends Memphis Grizzlies guard O.J. Mayo for positive drug test - NBA News | FOX Sports on MSN



It's because he's black.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 27, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Why not? its a mother PH and can convert to test. At your age you could prob see gains on it. Arent you natty now?


 
10 game suspension is way harsh.......I used to pop that shit like skittles, but come on..........10 game suspension for DHEA that u can get at the grocery store


----------



## SFW (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey, you can get a lot of things OTC. World Anti-Doping Agency lists ephedrine, and you can get that at CVS. 

Rules are rules. If i had millions of dollars at stake, i wouldnt risk it. 

Most of these guys are genetic monsters to begin with and really dont even need an edge. Honestly, i cant even imagine what negligible edge the dhea may of even given him.

Steelers' Harrison for example...he is a genetic monster. benches 500 close grip. Wish i had the money to train at this gym.






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jan 27, 2011)

Captdick said:


>


 
lol.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 27, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Hey, you can get a lot of things OTC. World Anti-Doping Agency lists ephedrine, and you can get that at CVS.
> 
> Rules are rules. If i had millions of dollars at stake, i wouldnt risk it.
> 
> ...


 

Harrison is a total freak...No doubt.....

Old school!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Hey, you can get a lot of things OTC. World Anti-Doping Agency lists ephedrine, and you can get that at CVS.
> 
> Rules are rules. If i had millions of dollars at stake, i wouldnt risk it.
> 
> ...


 
werd, might as well have run real gears IMO 

 . . jfc, Im so close to 250lbs I can smell the test! mm. mmmmm!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 27, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Oh CellarDoor?



Hey! I want some.....


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 27, 2011)

GNC Rep said:


> that looks healthy you will never live the gnc lifestyle



And you can eat a bowl of STFU!






Kthxbye


----------



## CG (Jan 28, 2011)

Awww shit
After almosy 2 full weeks of fighting to stay awake on clen, I caved and had a cup of  
Let me fjcking tell you. I'm fuckin ready to gi to war right now  I'm so jacked up its fucking awesome.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

Man, everyone is soooo jacked and desirable. Every last one of you's! *


* these claims have not been verified


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey! I want some.....



Yeah, he needs to STFU. Did you notice I made you a bad-ass mocha with marshmellows too?


----------



## CG (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Man, everyone is soooo jacked and desirable. Every last one of you's! *
> 
> 
> * these claims have not been verified



I will admit, I'm unjerked, only desireable from the waist down, but at least I'm tan!  I wasn't saying I'm jacked. Just jacked up on stimms, a bit of a crackhead moment 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> I will admit, I'm unjerked, only desireable from the waist down, but at least I'm tan!  I wasn't saying I'm jacked. Just jacked up on stimms, a bit of a crackhead moment
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



I'm jacked. Jacked up on Diet Mt. Dew!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2011)

Last night ate a 13oz steak at a dinner meeting, introduced to a lady as thus "I believe you've met Manic before." Her reply, "No, I would have remembered such a handsome face..."
Few glasses of Cabernet Sauvignon, full belly and prips in the car before heading home felt like a beast.....

Oddity of the night: German girl at our table mixing sprite with beer?  Supposedly a common European thing (actually I vaguely recall a europeeon guy at a bar one time ordered one and I told him to just order a Zima if he wanted fruity beer)


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, he needs to STFU. Did you notice I made you a bad-ass mocha with marshmellows too?



Awww, thank you, baby. 


I was so sick yesterday I popped in then went right back to sleep.  Much better today, thou.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

cellardoor said:


> awww, thank you, baby.
> 
> 
> I was so sick yesterday i popped in then went right back to sleep.  Much better today, thou.



I'm glad you feel better. GICH!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> ...gich!



Cellardoor luvs her Vortrit.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

oh BOY!

5 pages of gummy bear talk, vicodin and menstrual cramps here we come.

Enforcer AL, start cracking skulls God DAMNIT!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> oh BOY!
> 
> 5 pages of gummy bear talk, vicodin and menstrual cramps here we come.
> 
> Enforcer AL, start cracking skulls God DAMNIT!



What's wrong with gummy bears and vicodin?


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

You just wait til AL gets here God Damnit!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Al loves gummy bears and vicodin.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> oh BOY!
> 
> 5 pages of gummy bear talk, vicodin and menstrual cramps here we come.
> 
> Enforcer AL, start cracking skulls God DAMNIT!



It was only a couple of posts about gummy bears, Fancy.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> oh BOY!
> 
> 5 pages of gummy bear talk, vicodin and menstrual cramps here we come.
> 
> Enforcer AL, start cracking skulls God DAMNIT!


Hey I contributed steak, wine and prip as well as handsome desirablity....


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

lol thank you for balancing things out a bit.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey, could you make that pic any bigger, Fancy? It's totally jacking up my screen.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

We need to fill the page up now so we can get to the next one so it isn't all fucked up.

Vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin, vicodin.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> It was only a couple of posts about gummy bears, Fancy.


 
Well, I only like those sour ones...with all that salty, sugary stuff on em. i dont think theyre even bears for that matter. Could be worms.






Wait....wtf is happening


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Vicodin


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Well, I only like those sour ones...with all that salty, sugary stuff on em. i dont think theyre even bears for that matter. Could be worms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fancy loves him some sour patch kids!


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey, could you make that pic any bigger, Fancy? It's totally jacking up my screen.


 

GICH!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Vicodin 

..............


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

cant you come up with your own pet names for me sir? Thats "Her" and i's thang


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Vicodin
> 
> ..............


 

im fuckin up the next page too buddy.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> cant you come up with your own pet names for me sir? Thats "Her" and i's thang



Yeah, I usually don't refer to you as that. I think it sounds gay, but since you were saying how much you like sour patch kids it fit in for a "one time thing".


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> im fuckin up the next page too buddy.



Cock yourself out. I mean, knock yourself out.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Tesla said:


>



There are rumors going around you're a vicodin hating jew.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

lmao.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> There are rumors going around you a vicodin hating jew.


 
I haven't had a Vike or Prip in 2 months.......prolly why I feel so shitty lately


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I haven't had a Vike or Prip in 2 months.......prolly why I feel so shitty lately



Probably. I have not had a prip in awhile but I just ate four vikes. 
I think I prefer them anymore.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Harrison is a total freak...No doubt.....
> 
> Old school!!!!
> 
> ...


 
lmao @ That ghetto bench set up.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

As promised....




Vicodin!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Viva la viconin!

WTF?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> As promised....


----------



## CG (Jan 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I usually don't refer to you as that. I think it sounds gay, but since you were saying how much you like sour patch kids it fit in for a "one time thing".



Liberacce gay infact

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Vicodin!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Liberacce gay infact
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2011)

Got me some xannies on the way!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Got me some xannies on the way!



xannies and vicodin


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)

Prips, AP, Vikes, Percs, Merlot, Zannies, Benzos!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Prips, AP, Vikes, Percs, Merlot, Zannies, Benzos!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Merlot.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2011)

I ordered 30 tabs.  How many do yall normally take at once?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I ordered 30 tabs.  How many do yall normally take at once?



It depends how many mgs they are. If it's a bar just one or 1 mgs ones then 2


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I ordered 30 tabs. How many do yall normally take at once?


 
1/2 mg - 1mg


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Tesla said:


> 1/2 mg - 1mg



That's probably what I'd recommend to someone who hasn't taken them before.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

time


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

for


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

a


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

new


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

page


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

25


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)

Fanta


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

26


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

27


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

28


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## heavyiron (Jan 28, 2011)

PM WP if you guys need xanax or valium...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> PM WP if you guys need xanax or valium...


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't forget 29, that happens all the time!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> PM WP if you guys need xanax or valium...


 

Free samples ?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Hopefully testico won't phuck this one up too.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I ordered 30 tabs.  How many do yall normally take at once?


Me, I'll chew up 3, wait an hour then take a look around to see which way the wind blow....then head to Waikiki for a city at night stroll...






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> im fuckin up the next page too buddy.







YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> PM WP if you guys need xanax or valium...


 

Sir, what happened to the WP "Im your pusher" thread regarding these Xannies? Where'd it go?

I dont want em. I have enough 30 mg temazepam to put a moose down for surgery. But...Just wondering what happened to the thread is all.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


 

Can you shit after abusing all those vikes?

back when my wiz-dumb toof got infucted and i was abusing em hard, i stopped shitting. Had to drink epsom salt broths and what have you.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Can you shit after abusing all those vikes?
> 
> back when my wiz-dumb toof got infucted and i was abusing em hard, i stopped shitting. Had to drink epsom salt broths and what have you.



No problems because I tend to take long breaks from time to time. After this weekend I'll take a month long break, at least, if not longer. I've mostly been taking them because of my broken leg anyway. My scripts are all out after this weekend anyway.

I think it's all the Acetaminophen they put in there that causes all the problems.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No problems because I tend to take long breaks from time to time. After this weekend I'll take a month long break, at least, if not longer. I've mostly been taking them because of my broken leg anyway. My scripts are all out after this weekend anyway.
> 
> I think it's all the Acetaminophen they put in there that causes all the problems.


No the opiates slow down peristalsis, you gotta up your fiber and drink lots of water.....Immodium AD is a semi-opioid thus it works in a similar fashion without crossing the blood-brain barrier so you can't get a buzz off them....I loves me some opiates while camping cause you can get nearly wipeless shits cause they dry out on the slow ride to uranus///

GMCH


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

maniclion said:


> No the opiates slow down peristalsis, you gotta up your fiber and drink lots of water.....Immodium AD is a semi-opioid thus it works in a similar fashion without crossing the blood-brain barrier so you can't get a buzz off them....
> 
> GMCH



I would have thought all the acetaminophen they pack in there would cause problems. Either way I've been taking extra fiber anyhow, and I drink quite a bit of water. I have not experienced any problems so far.

lol @ camping. I'm trying to save money on toilet paper anyway.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>



vortrit ==>


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I would have thought all the acetaminophen they pack in there would cause problems. Either way I've been taking extra fiber anyhow, and I drink quite a bit of water. I have not experienced any problems so far.


They put the APAP in to fuck up your liver if you abuse them,,


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

maniclion said:


> They put the APAP in to fuck up your liver if you abuse them,,



That's nice of them. Bastards!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)

My Liver looks like swiss cheese.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> vortrit ==>



What? I'd do her!


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

maniclion said:


> They put the APAP in to fuck up your liver if you abuse them,,


 

Cold water extraction dude. Crush em, dump em in a small amount of hot water. preferably in a shot glass or metal 1/4 cup measuring cup. Then you place that cup in an ice bath. All of the apap sinks to the bottom. use a syringe minus the needle to suck all of the liquid up. you can also strain through a coffee filter but i find the syringe method best.

hydrocodone in large quantity makes me feel like vomiting. Oxycodone on the other hand, the stuff in vikes, is much, much more pleasant.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hydrocodone in large quantity makes me feel like vomiting. Oxycodone on the other hand, the stuff in vikes, is much, much more pleasant.


 
That's cuz the Oxy has less acetaminophen and more opiate


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

No i mean after the extraction....percs minus the apap = hydrocodone. Vikes minus the apap = oxycodone.

hydro is just nasty shit. the abuse potential is limited.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Tesla said:


> That's cuz the Oxy has less acetaminophen and more opiate



I think that's because Oxy is usually prescribed for people with more long-term pain problems.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

i still love me some methylated morphine. aka codeine. You's ever get your hands on promethazine and codeine? Its fucking out of this world.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

another nice combo. Jwh-250 and DXM. (in small quantity) 

perfectly legal too.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

Amazing body anal creampie - Pornhub.com


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i still love me some methylated morphine. aka codeine. You's ever get your hands on promethazine and codeine? Its fucking out of this world.


 
That Cherry flavored Codeine cough sizzurp is my favorite......


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Tesla said:


> That Cherry flavored Codeine cough sizzurp is my favorite......


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



Vort, if you can drive yet, I got a serious hook up for you!  Some bitch from warrensburg is on moco right now asking for a ride to St. Joe.  I pm'd her and said I have a friend that's new to town and hasn't met many ppl yet.  And he might give you a ride but you'd have to suck or fuck for it...more than once cuz it's a long drive.  i can get her contact info if you can do it.  19, reasonably cute.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Vort, if you can drive yet, I got a serious hook up for you!  Some bitch from warrensburg is on moco right now asking for a ride to St. Joe.  I pm'd her and said I have a friend that's new to town and hasn't met many ppl yet.  And he might give you a ride but you'd have to suck or fuck for it...more than once cuz it's a long drive.  i can get her contact info if you can do it.  19, reasonably cute.



Dammit. Unfortanately there's no way I can drive right now. My foot is phucked!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 28, 2011)

If you can get a buddy to drive, she's willing to fuck 2 times for it.  I already negotiated for more than 1 fuck cuz it's a long drive.  Shit, if I were you I'd offer a friend gas money or beer or something for the ride and you both get to hit it...lol.  Either that or you pay a friend to do it and get two fucks out of the deal.  Teen age ass way cheaper than an escort.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 28, 2011)

Or if you wanna pm me your # I can give it to her and you can hook something up.  I'm pretty sure you could scam her out of all sorts of ass if you're halfway smooth.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> If you can get a buddy to drive, she's willing to fuck 2 times for it.  I already negotiated for more than 1 fuck cuz it's a long drive.  Shit, if I were you I'd offer a friend gas money or beer or something for the ride and you both get to hit it...lol.  Either that or you pay a friend to do it and get two fucks out of the deal.  Teen age ass way cheaper than an escort.



Yeah, true. Unfortanately all my roomies are gone right now. I'm starting to think they're a bunch of fags. There probably in a Walmart parking lot blowing each other waiting for a midnight showing of the rocky horror picture show.

Even though I got my cast off my leg yesterday, it seems like it's even harder to do shit than it was. My foot is the size of a phucking soft-ball.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jan 28, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Or if you wanna pm me your # I can give it to her and you can hook something up. I'm pretty sure you could scam her out of all sorts of ass if you're halfway smooth.


 
Gas, ass and grass onbody rides for free^^^^Is he a batty boy


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> No i mean after the extraction....percs minus the apap = hydrocodone. Vikes minus the apap = oxycodone.
> 
> hydro is just nasty shit. the abuse potential is limited.



Other way around my junkie friend....trust me I can do cold water extraction very well in my french press, come on your talking to the maniclion here...

My roxicets of which I just took 2 are 10 mg oxycodone, just 325apap per tablet....Percocet has higher APAP


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 28, 2011)

In the process of getting her #.  if it were me, i'd tell her to come by first and fuck to prove she's real because I don't wanna spend all that gas money to find out she lied.  tell her you're waiting on a buddy to come by with a car.  If you can't find anyone to drive, you already hit it...lol.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2011)

Gotta go see this croaker bout some methadone next week////10mg


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> In the process of getting her #.  if it were me, i'd tell her to come by first and fuck to prove she's real because I don't wanna spend all that gas money to find out she lied.  tell her you're waiting on a buddy to come by with a car.  If you can't find anyone to drive, you already hit it...lol.




lol


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 28, 2011)

Meh...she found a friend to do it.  You should sign up for moco though.  There's a lot of ass on there.  if you do sign up there hit her up some time.  Screen name is xsweet2010x.  Chances are she'll be ripe for exploitation again soon.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Meh...she found a friend to do it.  You should sign up for moco though.  There's a lot of ass on there.  if you do sign up there hit her up some time.  Screen name is xsweet2010x.  Chances are she'll be ripe for exploitation again soon.



Yeah, I'm always looking for AP material. I'll sign up.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 28, 2011)

It makes you list your cell # at sign up, which puts you into a "near me" chat w/ a lotta bitches from like kc, stl, springfield, etc.  There's several from warrensburg.  If you're into fat chicks, there's one there that's been trying to get me to come down there to hit it.  Might not be a bad local option for when nothing's on tv.  I'm nightfly71 on there, if you see that name in the chat.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> another nice combo. Jwh-250 and DXM. (in small quantity)
> 
> perfectly legal too.



What is this stuff?  How you get it?

Also, 1/2-1mg of xanny sounds low.  Will that much with a beer or two make you feel all ?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 28, 2011)

In other news, off to SF arms.  You guys should start working out.  Pick up some heavy hands and start w/ power walking.  GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jan 28, 2011)

I decided against the higher reps on the Bench because i'm dropping calories and i want to keep my strength up so i'm just lowering the reps and hitting the bench hard.. only went up to 260lbs again.. so hopefully within a couple weeks i wanna go back to 275 then 290 (personal best)


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> It makes you list your cell # at sign up, which puts you into a "near me" chat w/ a lotta bitches from like kc, stl, springfield, etc.  There's several from warrensburg.  If you're into fat chicks, there's one there that's been trying to get me to come down there to hit it.  Might not be a bad local option for when nothing's on tv.  I'm nightfly71 on there, if you see that name in the chat.



Nice. I might get bored enough to do a fat chick. GYCH!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I decided against the higher reps on the Bench because i'm dropping calories and i want to keep my strength up so i'm just lowering the reps and hitting the bench hard.. only went up to 260lbs again.. so hopefully within a couple weeks i wanna go back to 275 then 290 (personal best)


Listen sizzle chest if you aren't pushing 350 by next week those bitch tits are gonna be permanent.....


----------



## Saney (Jan 28, 2011)

My bitch tits are permanent lol

The ladies love sucking on tits bigger than theirs


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 28, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> My bitch tits are permanent lol
> 
> The ladies love sucking on tits bigger than theirs



Gross, Saney


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> What is this stuff? How you get it?
> 
> Also, 1/2-1mg of xanny sounds low. Will that much with a beer or two make you feel all ?


 

The JWH can be had from here. JWH-250 (1-pentyl-3-(2-methoxyphenylacetyl)indole) - 1 Gram

ive used them several times for many different types of JWH.

the "250" is only 30 for a gram. But you only need 10-25 mgs to get baked. 

The DXM is dextromethrorphan. It can be had from walmart, cvs, walgreens etc. be sure it doesnt have anything else in it. a bottle will run a couple of bucks. That'll last a few days.

Not something you want to use everyday though. ^

The JWH, yeah you could. Just sprinkle a pinch on top of a bowl of anything, parsley for example. or just vaporize it off of a piece of tin foil.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2011)

Or you could just buy some real pakalolo and get stoned the organic way...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Or you could just buy some real pakalolo and get stoned the organic way...


 
Werd!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> In other news, off to SF arms. You guys should start working out. Pick up some heavy hands and start w/ power walking. GICH!


 

Im gonna muderlize legs later and biceps. For Biceps, Controlled negatives on preachers until i scream out in agony like Jesus Christ on the cross.


MNNaaaahhhhggg


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah, 30 bucks for a gram that last oh lets see....2 weeks. (with conservative usage) 
or a an 1/8 of kush for $50 that will last me...oh, a night or 2.

Do the math. and try it...you wont knock it.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> My bitch tits are permanent lol
> 
> The ladies love sucking on tits bigger than theirs


 
i bounce my titties in the gym sometimes to the beat of the music.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 28, 2011)

Ugh! I'm supposed to go out tomorrow nite.  I can't be sick, FML.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

im sick too. my cock just threw up all over the place.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

ok i have two options. go to bed or drink some albuterol and espresso so i can sfw. decisions, decisions.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

option c. nappy time, then sfw.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i bounce my titties in the gym sometimes to the beat of the music.



Ima drive home from work now and drive slow down Date st. whilst I watch the college girls jog on the path, especially like it when the volleyball team goes for a group run...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> option c. nappy time, then sfw.



That's what I does...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I'm gonna run a bath. A good soaking is bound to make me feel better.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2011)

. .go away for a 24hr fkfest, and you all appear to be un-geared xanie-popping homos 

..  only Mr F is working out? Albiet gently crying in the locker-room after due to clomid abuse


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jan 28, 2011)

this place is not work safe....except in the uk.
I was wondering in the usa do they police the internet for what you do in your off work time?


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

This Admiral Richard reminds me a LOT of Captain Dick. I believe a banning may be in order.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> .. only Mr F is working out? Albiet gently crying in the locker-room after due to clomid abuse


 
I was gonna snap pics of myself in the gym locker but someone walked in and i quickly pulled my terry cloth robe over myself in a vain attempt to hide my flesh. I felt very hurt and violated.


----------



## MyK (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I was gonna snap pics of myself in the gym locker but someone walked in and i quickly pulled my terry cloth robe over myself in a vain attempt to hide my flesh. *I felt very hurt and violated*.


 

I told you to stop blowing guys in the locker room


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

You didnt tell me shit, slim. Youd be scared to cough around me.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## MyK (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> You didnt tell me shit, slim. Youd be scared to cough around me.


 

maybe..

but you better watch yourself son. I am the toughest motherfucker on the internet!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 29, 2011)

Gummy bears and vicodin


----------



## Saney (Jan 29, 2011)

What ya'll know about a Peanut Butter, and Apple Butter Sammich for Breakfast, washed down with some WHOLE FAT Milk?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 29, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Gummy bears and vicodin



What about those gummy unjerked demlets (except for the nasty licorice ones of course,) and hit up that WP free xanies and valium sale?

I strained my neck Wednesday after some tiger pumping and a failed attempt so I've been AWOL from the gym since.







So who are these AdmiralRichard, CaptDick and other new not-bigs?  Is TheCaptn making multiple names or sum10?  What happened to Wolf 1, that gardener still around talking sh*t?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to say captdick is wolf 1. They don't have the black licorice ones in gummy bears so you're good to go.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2011)

End outsourcing!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 29, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> End outsourcing!



Agreed, no more dutch rudders.  LHJO for all.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 29, 2011)

wtf?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 29, 2011)

Last night I woke up in a panic twice and the bones in my arms felt like they had growing pains(I did arms about 2 days ago), so I took a couple blues and couldn't go back to sleep at 4:30am.  Went to the living room started to watch Phineas and Ferb and started nodding off like Sid Vicious until I just went under.  When I woke up this morning with my chin in my chest I had a pool of drool in my bellybutton, didn't help that our smaller dog was sleeping on the top of the couch so I couldn't raise my head up.....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2011)

vortrit said:


> wtf?



OMG, you're slow.
you
you who?
Yoo-hoo


----------



## Tesla (Jan 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 29, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> OMG, you're slow.
> you
> you who?
> Yoo-hoo



It wasn't that I didn't get the joke. I got it.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 29, 2011)

YouTube Video











Capt'n Kangaroo......."Drank alot.......you would too"


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2011)

vortrit said:


> it wasn't that i didn't get the joke. I got it.



lies!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 29, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> lies!!!!



It's not rocket science. I got it. It was just creepy and weird.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> So who are these AdmiralRichard, CaptDick and other new not-bigs? Is TheCaptn making multiple names or sum10? What happened to Wolf 1, that gardener still around talking sh*t?


 
not I, Ive been banning these JO imitations.

anyway, where are my free placebo's SB?


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jan 29, 2011)

Is the Gnc rep around here again


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 29, 2011)

Gettin out of my cage tonite.  Hmmmmm......yellow stilettos or pink?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> Is the Gnc rep around here again


 
He's been banned for pimping over-priced and worthless placebos


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> Oh


 
In 100 words of less, tell me why you should not be banned for being a stinking limey cocksucker?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . .go away for a 24hr fkfest, and you all appear to be un-geared xanie-popping homos
> 
> ..  only Mr F is working out? Albiet gently crying in the locker-room after due to clomid abuse



Nooooo, it's not true!!!   I've been SFW, pinnin gears & tides, eating, even laying offa the brews!  But I can't w8 to get holt of those xannies in a coupla weeks.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jan 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> In 100 words of less, tell me why you should not be banned for being a stinking limey cocksucker?


 
Because i'm not some marmite mining  woofter  that plays with his penis every hour, And I'm not some slap head sod .


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> Because i'm not some marmite mining woofter that plays with his penis every hour, And I'm not some slap head sod .


 
rep-worthy response 

please, continue


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jan 29, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nooooo, it's not true!!! I've been SFW, pinnin gears & tides, eating, even laying offa the brews! But I can't w8 to get holt of those xannies in a coupla weeks.


 
hey roids you ever take any of them 'erbals? I was rocking on them last night, fkg twisted night!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 29, 2011)

Gnc rep was my friend


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dbol kicking in already bigger nb status here I come


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> hey roids you ever take any of them 'erbals? I was rocking on them last night, fkg twisted night!



Nah, I never gotta chance to take any, so I sold'em to a mate of mine.  When I bought them, I was thinking they were more like a benzo than a psychedelic.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 29, 2011)

U knobs ever do a Benadryl/Melatonin cocktail for sleep?

Damm I miss tree.......but drug tests are in the near future.......


FUCK I MISS TREE!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2011)

Tesla said:


> U knobs ever do a Benadryl/Melatonin cocktail for sleep?
> 
> Damm I miss tree.......but drug tests are in the near future.......
> 
> ...


 
why not go for the legal highs knigg? It takes a weight off your mind knowing youre not going to get stung


----------



## Tesla (Jan 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> why not go for the legal highs knigg?


 

Please tell me what to get....PM me please!!!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jan 29, 2011)

funny in the Uk you can seed pot seeds but not grow them..lol same in canada except they can have a limit on how many they can grow


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr.Fant be getting some good fake weed.  Apparently, it's about as good, but cheaper than pkush.


----------



## SFW (Jan 29, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Please tell me what to get....PM me please!!!


 

Snort some DHEA and stack it with the ONE. You'll be high on knowing you are the alpha male in the room.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Please tell me what to get....PM me please!!!


 
google legal highs, or go stake out a herb shop.


----------



## SFW (Jan 29, 2011)

I think Al was being sarcastic


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I think Al was being sarcastic


 
that jewish soh, hey?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 29, 2011)

Tesla said:


> U knobs ever do a Benadryl/Melatonin cocktail for sleep?
> 
> Damm I miss tree.......but drug tests are in the near future.......
> 
> ...


You should try warm milk and a silk eye cover, I mean honestly not only is pot illegal but it also raises your estrogen levels, you guys and your drugtches..

Now where did I set my lighter and my white Russian?


----------



## SFW (Jan 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> soh


 
Sydney Opera House?


----------



## SFW (Jan 29, 2011)

i love the white strains. all those Trichs glistening. havent seen that shit around in a while. Just Kush, sour, skunk.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i love the white strains. all those Trichs glistening. havent seen that shit around in a while. Just Kush, sour, skunk.


I thought you were on the wagon?

Yeah I miss the widow...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 29, 2011)

Know what I really love?


Pussy, my gf's bday was yesterday I ate her out for an hour last night until I got lockjaw, came up sticky ear to ear like a jig eatin watermelon....Then I SFP'ed her like a champ....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Know what I really love?
> 
> 
> Pussy, my gf's bday was yesterday I ate her out for an hour last night until I got lockjaw, came up sticky ear to ear like a jig eatin watermelon....Then I SFP'ed her like a champ....


 
 . . so what does Jewish pussy taste like?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 29, 2011)

YouTube Video











"Police and Niggers, get outta my way, don't need to buy none of your....gold chains today"


"Immigrants and faggots, they make no sense to me"


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2011)

faggots make perfect sense to me. Takes some of the competition out of the running


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2011)

My Ex is boning this NB knob now.......WTF???


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2011)

big titties


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah... big fakes with massive nips......was good times for sure last Summer


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Yeah... big fakes with massive nips......was good times for sure last Summer


 
GYCH!


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I thought you were on the wagon?


 
I fell off...

actually, i fucking jumped.






YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2011)

Melanotan2 make anyone else feel sick or am I just a pussy


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 30, 2011)

When I got home last night, my internet was out for 5 solid hours.  I stick my head out the window and see some unjerked cable repair man mucking up everything.  Has Min0 APed Retlaw yet?  Has CD given in to Retlaws advances?  Did he try coaxing her with gummy bears?  Is Mr. F still crying like an untanned not-big?  Inquiring minds must know.

HYCH.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 30, 2011)

The wrinkled toads who live next door called the cops on me last night because I had the stereo too loud after 10pm they showed up right after a huge Brip so let them ruminate in their own self loathing for 10 minutes while I slowly turned the volume down in increments of 5 and my 2 biggest baddest dogs Tank and Godrick held them at the gates.  When I finally peeked my head out the window the 4 cops are all motioning to get out there right now so I give them the 1 minute sign, but only stall for 30 seconds while I wait for the last gulp of my white russin to calm my nerves.  I swing open the door and rush out shirtless yelling at my dogs to get inside, but Tank is acting vicious jumping and growling like a good dog so I have to grab him and lead him in...  Then I mosey on over like WTF did I do now?  Then I recognize Scottie the gear abusing cop I knew back in my Waikiki days and I give him the old bro hand shake and too recognize the cop who lives across the street, he's no longer on the racer vice squad but working our hood, he knows I smoke paka(told me he doesn't care one day) so I make them laugh by telling them this thing goes to 50 which is 39 more than 11(yes they all got a Spinal Tap reference),tell me to keep it at around 35 where it was now and just barely audible outside.

But I'm sick of these old fuckers next door I should turn them in for incest, I swear they are brother and sister, their first 2 of 5 kids are retarded then they gambled and had a normal kid then gambled again with the 4th kid who came out semi-retarded and luckily the 5th was normal, 3/5ths of your kids come out mentally challenged smells of incest to me or just gross negligence something but that's why the 2 normal kids never come around anymore because they knew they were just crap shots in the Gene pool of their parents incestual trysts....fuck'em all to helllllllll!

Ex Animo, 

Leo Maniacus


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 30, 2011)

maniclion said:


> so I make them laugh by telling them this thing goes to 50 which is 39 more than 11



Can I raise a practical question at this point? Are we gonna do "Stonehenge" tomorrow?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 30, 2011)

No Retlaw has not made any further headway.  Vortrit has yet to share his gummy bears with me. But it's all good cause I had a really good night last night.


So my girl decides to get budded at this dude's house before we go out. He has this very hot roommate, we flirt every time I'm over there.  She and dude go in the back room to get lit. I'm left with hot roommate who is sitting there shirtless and delicious.  After a short convo, we are in his bedroom and his head is between my thighs.  All I can say is the pink stilettos were a good idea.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No Retlaw has not made any further headway.  Vortrit has yet to share his gummy bears with me. But it's all good cause I had a really good night last night.
> 
> 
> So my girl decides to get budded at this dude's house before we go out. He has this very hot roommate, we flirt every time I'm over there.  She and dude go in the back room to get lit. I'm left with hot roommate who is sitting there shirtless and delicious.  After a short convo, we are in his bedroom and his head is between my thighs.  All I can say is the pink stilettos were a good idea.


Pics of your bared legs in said pink stilettos or it didn't happen





Oh and Retlawst wants cock pick of roommate for him to believe...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 30, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Pics of your bared legs in said pink stilettos or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I wasn't really thinking about taking pics at the moment.....


----------



## maniclion (Jan 30, 2011)

I was somewhere around Barstow on the edge of the desert when the drugs began to take hold......

It's on ovation twice in a row, second showing is starting right now!!!


Guess who just decided to take one of everything I have on a Sunday morning?.


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

> Guess who just decided to take one of everything I have on a Sunday morning?.


 
All you needed was a teenie, tiny taste.



You obviously took too much, too much.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2011)

Gears?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2011)

Pro Bowl is coming up in about an hour........ Gotta absorb the last couple weeks of NFL Football.......cuz it's over for a long time after The Superbowl next Sunday. ........Then it's just fucking NBA, NCAA Basketball and NHL Hockey til Baseball starts


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2011)

Blast over, gonna cruise on 600mg Test Undec E2W


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Pro Bowl is coming up in about an hour........ Gotta absorb the last couple weeks of NFL Football.......cuz it's over for a long time after The Superbowl next Sunday. ........Then it's just fucking NBA, NCAA Basketball and NHL Hockey til Baseball starts


 

Well, theres always re-runs on ESPN or soccer on telemundo


----------



## GNC Rep (Jan 30, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> I will admit, I'm unjerked, only desireable from the waist down, but at least I'm tan!  I wasn't saying I'm jacked. Just jacked up on stimms, a bit of a crackhead moment
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 
unjerked yes,undesireable indeed,can gnc help you? NO!


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you ever steal shit from the stock room?


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No Retlaw has not made any further headway.  Vortrit has yet to share his gummy bears with me. But it's all good cause I had a really good night last night.
> 
> 
> So my girl decides to get budded at this dude's house before we go out. He has this very hot roommate, we flirt every time I'm over there.  She and dude go in the back room to get lit. I'm left with hot roommate who is sitting there shirtless and delicious.  After a short convo, we are in his bedroom and his head is between my thighs.  All I can say is the pink stilettos were a good idea.



Sounds made up. Just Sayin'


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> Sounds made up. Just Sayin'


 
Werd!!!!


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2011)

fuck just get over flu 2 days ago.Today my dumb ass takes some melanotan 2 and now I'm shitting on both ends.Fuck DOES IT GET ANY BETTER THEN THIS?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No Retlaw has not made any further headway.  Vortrit has yet to share his gummy bears with me. But it's all good cause I had a really good night last night.
> 
> 
> So my girl decides to get budded at this dude's house before we go out. He has this very hot roommate, we flirt every time I'm over there.  She and dude go in the back room to get lit. I'm left with hot roommate who is sitting there shirtless and delicious.  After a short convo, we are in his bedroom and his head is between my thighs.  All I can say is the pink stilettos were a good idea.



Yeah, yeah, yeah. I've still go plenty to share. I think I just slept about 24 hours straight after taking a muscle relaxer the doctor gave me. It says to talke 1/2 but there's no way to split them so I just took a whole one.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. I've still go plenty to share. I think I just slept about 24 hours straight after taking a muscle relaxer the doctor gave me. It says to talke 1/2 but there's no way to split them so I just took a whole one.



Darvocets?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 30, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> Darvocets?



No, but I got some of them too. They are called flexeril or something. They are a muscle relaxer. I did get some Darvocets for pain too though.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No, but I got some of them too. They are called flexeril or something. They are a muscle relaxer. I did get some Darvocets for pain too though.



I love Darvocets.  But I hate dreaming in green when I'm on them.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 30, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> I love Darvocets.  But I hate dreaming in green when I'm on them.



Yeah the Darvocets are great, but I don't know about these other pills. I take one and I know I'm sleeping so I only take the Darvocets if I know I'm going to stay awake.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 30, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> Sounds made up. Just Sayin'





Tesla said:


> Werd!!!!



*sigh*

Not made up, but I was a little insecure about sharing since I'm the only female around here and I was a little unsure of what judgment I would face.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2011)

JFC!!! The NFC is just fukkin' bitch-slappin' The AFC 42-7 in The Pro Bowl in the 1st half.... LOL!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2011)

42-21 now.......

It's like they are playing flag football with all the pussy tackling and no big hits....


...WTF happenned to shit like this where Roy Williams layed out Todd Heap.......







YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

*Do these track pants....*

...Make me look fat?


----------



## Saney (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Fant, you are a blubbed fat POS

and Vicky says "hi" and she asked how your dog was doing


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

Shes doing good.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ...Make me look fat?


 
I'm like early Axl Rose right now....well not that NB, but 195 is ridiculous


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

Those shorts are bad ass.


----------



## Saney (Jan 30, 2011)

Aww Vick will be so happy to hear that your doggy is ok


oh and i died my hair red like a faggot


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

lmao pics?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 30, 2011)

What's hairy on the outside, moist on the inside, begins with a C, ends with a T and has U and N in between???


----------



## Saney (Jan 30, 2011)

i don't have one of it yet, but its not like RED RED.. its dark, and looks orange kinda


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2011)

If I drift into the 180's u have permission to shoot me

I just wanna get back over 200 but I have no appetite with depression and anxiety.........


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> What's hairy on the outside, moist on the inside, begins with a C, ends with a T and has U and N in between???


 

a coconut


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> If I drift into the 180's u have permission to shoot me
> 
> I just wanna get back over 200 but I have no appetite with depression and anxiety.........


 

biogen is really cheap. you can get a vial of prop for 13 beans. I would go with the suspension or prop. throw in some abombs.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> biogen is really cheap. you can get a vial of prop for 13 beans. I would go with the suspension or prop. throw in some abombs.


 
13 beans is great........but unregistered shipping is $30.......and $50 for registered plus WU fees........







YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> 13 beans is great........but unregistered shipping is $30.......and $50 for registered plus WU fees........


 
WU fees are a fkg rort  - it becomes moar expensive the bigger the order


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> WU fees are a fkg rort  - it becomes moar expensive the bigger the order



Fucking jews uncle z take c.c. Go Prepaid with just amount of order....gich


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

Are the rumors true that Z's orange Tren is laced with hobo urine?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Are the rumors true that Z's orange Tren is laced with hobo urine?



Naw good stuff.I liked it better then fina I brewed last year


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

Papa John's is on its way


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2011)

Who said that lol


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Naw good stuff.I liked it better then fina I brewed last year


 

I bought my fina pellets from amazon


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Who said that lol


 

WP. They said it wasnt FDA approved and that filthy mexicans brewed it in an old rusty Chili cauldron.


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

I think thats Uncle Z himself.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 30, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Who said that lol



You don't know what Papa John's is?






Lol, my bad I read your post wrong.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Papa John's is on its way



Im cutting on flu diet as of last four days.The gym I train at is discusting ppl working out sneezeing and shit .nasty


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

Wait...i think our wires got crossed.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I think thats Uncle Z himself.



whats curt cooking?


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Im cutting on flu diet as of last four days.The gym I train at is discusting ppl working out sneezeing and shit .nasty


 
I know. Ive seen Jizz stains inside the tanning room at my place. Unless someone squirted dijon mustard on the back of the door over and over, which i doubt.


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 30, 2011)

YouTube - Pastor Troy New Music Video Saddam!

Pastor troy, my shit nigga.



They be havin dat good snow up there?
 12:21amhell yeah but i hate it man, i was snowed in at my cabin for like 10 days in the past month


 12:21amMy bad I was tlkn bout the other kind lol


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> WP. They said it wasnt FDA approved and that filthy mexicans brewed it in an old rusty Chili cauldron.



Wp probally order from z slap there label on jack it up 5x the price and call it hg.....gich


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I know. Ive seen Jizz stains inside the tanning room at my place. Unless someone squirted dijon mustard on the back of the door over and over, which i doubt.



Lol homos cant wait till they get home


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> YouTube - Pastor Troy New Music Video Saddam!
> 
> Pastor troy, my shit nigga.
> 
> ...



Glad I live in the dirty no snow


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah it was 75 today here.


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 30, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Glad I live in the dirty no snow


 
Shit man I live in TN. It was 68 here today, 2 weeks ago we had 8 inches of snow that stayed a week. Shits fucked up.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Yeah it was 75 today here.



Same here then fucking 29 at night.I will be in lauderdale march  cant wait


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2011)

118F at werk last week


----------



## vortrit (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



Word of the day
J_o_b


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 30, 2011)

It's been in the 60's tis past week. That's really warm for Colorado in January.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 30, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Word of the day
> J_o_b



Sounds like a lot of work...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Sounds like a lot of work...



It is but so is being broke.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> It is but so is being broke.



How is being broke a lot of work. Most broke people I know don't do shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm morally bankrupt, does that count?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm morally bankrupt, does that count?



Yes, I have that problem too. I'm poor on many levels.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yes, I have that problem too. I'm poor on many levels.


 
at least you're jerked and tann3d?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> at least you're jerked and tann3d?



Yes, and that is all that really matters in life. Everything else is bullshit.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> It's been in the 60's tis past week. That's really warm for Colorado in January.



Your IP is showing florida.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> a coconut



It's cunt.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 30, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> It's *cunt*.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2011)

you ever seen a skinhead with TNUC tattoo'd on the forehead?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 30, 2011)

thecaptn' said:


> you ever seen a skinhead with tnuc tattoo'd on the forehead?



tnuc?


----------



## CG (Jan 31, 2011)

GNC Rep said:


> unjerked yes,undesireable indeed,can gnc help you? NO!



Thanks GNC! 

 gnc doesn't have a. Stack of turds for me! 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No, but I got some of them too. They are called flexeril or something. They are a muscle relaxer. I did get some Darvocets for pain too though.



Flexeril didn't do SHIT for me.. unless it was part of a science project in tolerance levels

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Thanks GNC!
> 
> gnc doesn't have a. Stack of turds for me!



I can make you one.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> tnuc?


Read it backwards tawT ecaF....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Read it backwards tawT ecaF....



Yeah, got it. Thanks. I was quick on that one. Time to lay off the meds for awhile.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> yeah, got it. Thanks. I was quick on that one. Time to lay off the meds for awhile.


#23


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

maniclion said:


> #23



Where's the index?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Where's the index?


#26


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

maniclion said:


> #26



#14


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> #14



#27


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

maniclion said:


> #27



#22


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> #22


#36


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2011)

my nuts sure have shrivelled. It's either pregnyl or have a team of crackwhores gently suck on them in rotation for a month


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 31, 2011)

You offa the tren capt?  I'ma keep mines going for another 3 mos & see how jerked I can get.  I'm luvin the strength gains.  I hit 255x10 on seated mil press (smiff machine).


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> my nuts sure have shrivelled. It's either pregnyl or have a team of crackwhores gently suck on them in rotation for a month



I think you should go the crack whore route.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You offa the tren capt? I'ma keep mines going for another 3 mos & see how jerked I can get. I'm luvin the strength gains. I hit 255x10 on seated mil press (smiff machine).


 
yeah man 11 weeks were plenty on the tren. Kept upping the test though, but going into cruise this week. 600mg Test Und E2W

edit, the Semite was correct, this TU gives mega boners - way moar than cyp


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> my nuts sure have shrivelled. It's either pregnyl or have a team of crackwhores gently suck on them in rotation for a month


Tiger Pumping will get you there faster or so we've been told 1000 times


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Tiger Pumping will get you there faster or so we've been told 1000 times



There needs to be a number for "tiger pump it bros".


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2011)

Am i tan enough yet?


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Any of you nigs ever had your equilibrium come out of what? I was shooting a .40 cal smith and wesson yesterday and didnt wear any ear protection. My ears rung all day and woke up and was still ringing on the right side.. My balance is fucked up and my body turns to the left in a very wierd way. I can also barely lean forward and it feels like im going to fall down or im drunk. Im hoping it goes back to normal in a couple of days??


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Am i tan enough yet?



Almost.


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2011)

try firing an AT4 w/out plugs.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 31, 2011)

60 degrees last week, negative digits this week with a bit of snow. Gotta love Colorado weather.


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah. AC weather down Hurrr.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

What the fuck is it with everyone talking about the weather in this bitch lately. That's whut phuckin' old people do. I demand you bitches stop this!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What the fuck is it with everyone talking about the weather in this bitch lately. That's whut phuckin' old people do. I demand you bitches stop this!



How bout if I spin it like this....



It's cold, excellent weather for sweaty butt-assed naked fuckin.  Somebody please keep me warm.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> How bout if I spin it like this....
> 
> 
> 
> It's cold, excellent weather for sweaty butt-assed naked fuckin.  Somebody please keep me warm.



That's much better.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> try firing an AT4 w/out plugs.


My friend in the Navy walked outside during drills while they were firing the 5-inch cannons, the second he stepped a foot out it went off and he jumped back inside yelling "YAHHHHHHH" his ears rang for 2 hours after....






YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> How bout if I spin it like this....
> 
> 
> 
> It's cold, excellent weather for sweaty butt-assed naked fuckin.  Somebody please keep me warm.


Any weather is good for that....


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 31, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Any weather is good for that....



True, but Vortrit was comparing me to an old fart. I had to say something appropriate for the CT.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> True, but Vortrit was comparing me to an old fart. I had to say something appropriate for the CT.



As long as you mention having a penis inside you, wanting a penis inside you, steroids, porn, drugs, alchohol, prips, AP, SFW, LHJO, etc., then it's okay to talk about the weather. GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup knigs.  Just finished a 3-week run of prrs training.  That's some good shit.  Breaks the monotony 4sho.  Today's shock WO for back/bis kicked my arse with relatively few sets.  I'm stayin around 242, but veins are jumping outta my chest, shoulders, thighs, and bout everywhere else and waist is down around 32-33".  I'm digging this high dose tren/test, but I wish I could put on some effin weight.  

Anyhoo, back to CT material.  Had a nice round of LHJO b4 SFW.  It's also Chrimma time.  Just found a pack of estrazolam (a benzo) and popped 8mg.  Starting to feel pretty 

Nice weather over here too.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> As long as you mention having a penis inside you, wanting a penis inside you, steroids, porn, drugs, alchohol, prips, AP, SFW, LHJO, etc., then it's okay to talk about the weather. GICH!



Yes, Vortrit.  Anything you say.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2011)

I LHJO 3 times yesterday, weed, benzos, alcohol and fastin must be an aphrodisiac...


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 31, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> Any of you nigs ever had your equilibrium come out of what? I was shooting a .40 cal smith and wesson yesterday and didnt wear any ear protection. My ears rung all day and woke up and was still ringing on the right side.. My balance is fucked up and my body turns to the left in a very wierd way. I can also barely lean forward and it feels like im going to fall down or im drunk. Im hoping it goes back to normal in a couple of days??



It will. Happens a lot.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yes, Vortrit.  Anything you say.





Your passiveness is giving me a boner.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I LHJO 3 times yesterday, weed, benzos, alcohol and fastin must be an aphrodisiac...



Wait I forgot I licked the powdery residue in the baggy my x tabs came in....that'll do a low roll


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Your passiveness is giving me a boner.



Yea well don't get used to it cause my inner bitch doesn't sit idle for long.



The good news is she loves you.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea well don't get used to it cause my inner bitch doesn't sit idle for long.
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is she loves you.



Yeah I know.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 31, 2011)

Seriously diggin this buzz now.  8mg estrazolam was a little low, so I had to call up my mate Jim Beam for 3 shots and kick it into a higher gear.  Now we gettin' somewhere. Err time I turn my head, the world is kind enuff to move with me.  Should sleep like a baby 2nite.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 31, 2011)

Forgot to add, to get us back on topic.  I did have some unexpected=, spur of the moment AP, a few minutes ago.  The ole lady was down wid it, even instigated it.  I was chilled out on these benzos, so the wood was a little weak, but still got the job done.  I thought about Cellar for the last few strokes, so that added a little extra torque there at the end.  GCDCH!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Forgot to add, to get us back on topic.  I did have some unexpected=, spur of the moment AP, a few minutes ago.  The ole lady was down wid it, even instigated it.  I was chilled out on these benzos, so the wood was a little weak, but still got the job done.  I thought about Cellar for the last few strokes, so that added a little extra torque there at the end.  GCDCH!



What a coincidence! I thought about her on my last few strokes of LHJO! GCDCH!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2011)

I got a chick coming to stay with me from SoCal for 4 days........so 1 more LHJO tonight then I'll give it a rest til she gets here on Wed. 400mg pinn of Test Cyp tommorrow and a couple ml of "C" and the wood should be GTG....She only weighs 97 lbs. so Saney wouldn't approve  Hope I don't split her in two....  What sux is she doesn't drink and I'm an Alcoholic and pill popper so it'll be weird getting lit while she's drinking water or whatever the fuck she drinks...haven't seen her since College, but on FB she liked my tan and jerkedness so she said I'm flying up.......Weird shit to say the least..


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I got a chick coming to stay with me from SoCal for 4 days........so 1 more LHJO tonight then I'll give it a rest til she gets here on Wed. 400mg pinn of Test Cyp tommorrow and a couple ml of "C" and the wood should be GTG....She only weighs 97 lbs. so Saney wouldn't approve  Hope I don't split her in two....  What sux is she doesn't drink and I'm an Alcoholic and pill popper so it'll be weird getting lit while she's drinking water or whatever the fuck she drinks...haven't seen her since College, but on FB she liked my tan and jerkedness so she said I'm flying up.......Weird shit to say the least..



Nice. Sounds like a Jesus freak or something though...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 31, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Forgot to add, to get us back on topic.  I did have some unexpected=, spur of the moment AP, a few minutes ago.  The ole lady was down wid it, even instigated it.  I was chilled out on these benzos, so the wood was a little weak, but still got the job done.  I thought about Cellar for the last few strokes, so that added a little extra torque there at the end.  GCDCH!





vortrit said:


> What a coincidence! I thought about her on my last few strokes of LHJO! GCDCH!



Lol, I guess instead of emergency pussy, I'm more like emergency fluff.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Nice. Sounds like a Jesus freak or something though...



Maybe not.  I don't drink or anything and the only time I call gawd is when I'm getting pounded from behind.




Just sayin'


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 31, 2011)

As long as you're in the pitcher, that counts for sum10.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Maybe not.  I don't drink or anything and the only time I call gawd is when I'm getting pounded from behind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So can I pound you from behind, just for proof that what you're saying is true?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> As long as you're in the pitcher, that counts for sum10.



lawl!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 31, 2011)

@ Al, sounds promsiing that she sought you out.  But, the fact that she's a tea totaler would kinda give me pause.  It may be a little harder to get her to chill and get into the mood.  You don't wanna end up with a routine Golden Coral date.  Been there and it's always a let down.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> @ Al, sounds promsiing that she sought you out. But, the fact that she's a tea totaler would kinda give me pause. It may be a little harder to get her to chill and get into the mood. You don't wanna end up with a routine Golden Coral date. Been there and it's always a let down.


 
I told her I drink a lot.......she said she'll drink Wine, but she said she gets hammerred off 1 glass. 

She knows all my vices and still doesn't care......so fuck it....My only responsibility is to pick her up at the Airport, AP for a few days(says she's got alot of sexual tension), and take her back to the Airport.....

@Vortrit...She can't be a Jesus freak cuz she's Jewish(Seriously, she REALLY is)


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2011)

> MmmHmmm, i muthafuckin seee.


 





YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2011)

New material please


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope it doesn't end up like this....LOL!!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> New material please


 
I was just referencing my Jewish date this week and thought it was appropriately funny !!


----------



## CG (Jan 31, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I got a chick coming to stay with me from SoCal for 4 days........so 1 more LHJO tonight then I'll give it a rest til she gets here on Wed. 400mg pinn of Test Cyp tommorrow and a couple ml of "C" and the wood should be GTG....She only weighs 97 lbs. so Saney wouldn't approve  Hope I don't split her in two....  What sux is she doesn't drink and I'm an Alcoholic and pill popper so it'll be weird getting lit while she's drinking water or whatever the fuck she drinks...haven't seen her since College, but on FB she liked my tan and jerkedness so she said I'm flying up.......Weird shit to say the least..



Nice. Give her the good old angry pirate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and send some pics!

GYCH

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

wtf?


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I was just referencing my Jewish date this week and thought it was appropriately funny !!


 

who knew?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> who knew?


 
Well now you know!!!!!! 






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Well now you know!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lawl! That's the only movie he's done I can stand.


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2011)

lol wooderson. 

it really would be cooler if i had a joint right about now.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2011)

YouTube Video











Pink's belt buckle pipe is sweet!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

You know what I like about high school girls? I keep getting older and they stay the same age.


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2011)

That GTO is sweet.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 31, 2011)

Went to doctor got some hydrocodeine syrup been leaning all day


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> That GTO is sweet.


 






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I told her I drink a lot.......she said she'll drink Wine, but she said she gets hammerred off 1 glass.
> 
> She knows all my vices and still doesn't care......so fuck it....My only responsibility is to pick her up at the Airport, AP for a few days(says she's got alot of sexual tension), and take her back to the Airport.....
> 
> @Vortrit...She can't be a Jesus freak cuz she's Jewish(Seriously, she REALLY is)


 
Sounds like she'll have like 1/4 of a glass of wine and that's it. You'll get hammered, she'll just want to talk and you'll end up sleeping on the couch while she's in your bed.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



Nice find.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 1, 2011)

Johnny Frickin' Utah lays the lumber on Bodhi







YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

Killer movie. Anthony Kiedis! \m/






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 1, 2011)

I wish they woulda showed the whole fight......Great brawl...

...Bodhi V Warchild wouldla been a good one!







YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I wish they woulda showed the whole fight......Great brawl...
> 
> ...Bodhi V Warchild wouldla been a good one!
> 
> ...



I thought it sucked Kiedis got his ass kicked, but it was still cool he was in the movie.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2011)

Last night I AP'd this 1st Gen Russian chick with the BIGGEST titties ever! 

Damn, size E sor sum10. She used to be a BBer, had all these old scripts for stanazol, thyroid, tamoxifen and some other weird shit I didnt recognise.

Anyway, back to the AP . . she got this hairy muff . . how do I politely tell her to clean that shit up, without causing offense?

Did I mention how big her titties are????? FKG HUGE!!!!

Other news: I lost my $6k work notebook and missed my plane this morning because I WAS DRUNK AND AP'G THIS HUGE EX-GEARED HAIRY MUFFED RUSSIAN CHICK!!!! 




NO ENLARGED CLITTY FROM GEARS ABUSE


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Last night I AP'd this 1st Gen Russian chick with the BIGGEST titties ever!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice work Capp!!  


Fell asleep in the tanning bed tonight listening to The Doors on my Ipod.......Too much Merlot before I went I guess....I've never fallen asleep before........Woke up right when the light went off and didn't know where the fuck I was

Anyway, got my tan-on for my Jew Broad tommorrow........


----------



## SFW (Feb 1, 2011)

I was gonna get my tan on this morn but this stupid braud was in there and i didnt feel like waiting. I hate my gym so much.


----------



## SFW (Feb 1, 2011)

> I lost my $6k work notebook


 
Ouch!


> I WAS DRUNK AND AP'G THIS HUGE EX-GEARED HAIRY MUFFED RUSSIAN CHICK!!!!


 
Nice! did she have an accent? Growing up in BK, ive known a few. The accents are very hot.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Merlot


----------



## SFW (Feb 1, 2011)

> *Tesla*


----------



## Tesla (Feb 1, 2011)

I have to drink Merlot cuz I can monitor the amount........with hard shit(Rum, Whiskey) I always mix it in a big ass tumbler with Gatorade or juice and before I know it I'm 10 sheets to the wind......


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 
> Nice! did she have an accent? Growing up in BK, ive known a few. The accents are very hot.


 
Nah, she's 1st Gen Aussie I should have said. Parents are Russsian. Actually Dad is Russian, Mum is Czech/Russian.

Did I mention how huge her titties were???


----------



## Tesla (Feb 1, 2011)

> vortrit, Fanta


----------



## Tesla (Feb 1, 2011)

Quads are the only way to go.......I swear pinning quads with ur leg extended while sitting on the throne is too easy and u can keep the pinn steady and I never bleed and it never hurts........When I was pinning glutes I used to bleed rivers and Delts were just too sore.......but if I was doing short esters I would go delts before glutes...fuck glutes

I cut everything with Grapeseed(even Test) then sit it under hot tap water for 1 minute and It's like silk.......plus I use 23g 1" for everything now...fuck 25's


----------



## SFW (Feb 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


>



No fanta, but I've got some lemon-lime gatorade.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Quads are the only way to go.......I swear pinning quads with ur leg extended while sitting on the throne is too easy and u can keep the pinn steady and I never bleed and it never hurts........When I was pinning glutes I used to bleed rivers and Delts were just too sore.......but if I was doing short esters I would go delts before glutes...fuck glutes
> 
> I cut everything with Grapeseed(even Test) then sit it under hot tap water for 1 minute and It's like silk.......plus I use 23g 1" for everything now...fuck 25's


 
I cant reach my glutes


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

This better be good Tesla 

lawl: okay, funny!


----------



## bmw (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

That's RetLAW's woMAN.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bmw (Feb 2, 2011)

yay high school band!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

Great vid, Al. At least you didn't post up yet another dick.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2011)

One of my all time faves!!!!!!!!!!!







YouTube Video











Edit: meant to post this one!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2011)

So what do you tell the doc if you want to get a script 4 xannies or other goodies.  I've never done it b4 and feel a lil nervosos about it.  I don't wanna seem obvious, but it sure would be nice to be able to walk into a CVS and say filler'up.  Any idears?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tell him that your having domestic problems with your wife and you can't sleep and your having problems dealing with everything that is going on in your life. tell him you have anxiety dealing with it.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 2, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> So what do you tell the doc if you want to get a script 4 xannies or other goodies.  I've never done it b4 and feel a lil nervosos about it.  I don't wanna seem obvious, but it sure would be nice to be able to walk into a CVS and say filler'up.  Any idears?


Take a megadose of vivarin then go into the doctor and tell hm you are spinning out of control then just launch into a 5 minute spiel about your dog died, your woman left, no sleep, job suffering just list everything you know about country music except make it all happening to you....kinda talk fast too like Spud's job interview in Trainspotting....






YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Feb 2, 2011)

Got some 15mg pure oxyco's w/o liver raping tylenol...
Decided to take it easy last night so I took all this(pic) and listened to some Dead on my headphones......I thought it would knock me out but I was zinging, woke up this morning feeling great too....
3 oxy, 1 3/4 diaze, and benadryl to potentiate








RRAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWRRRRRR, is this real life??????


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 2, 2011)

I must say... The fagoisty in the CT runs rampid.



I needs proviron and more gears...


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Feb 2, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Got some 15mg pure oxyco's w/o liver raping tylenol...
> Decided to take it easy last night so I took all this(pic) and listened to some Dead on my headphones......I thought it would knock me out but I was zinging, woke up this morning feeling great too....
> 3 oxy, 1 3/4 diaze, and benadryl to potentiate
> 
> ...


 

nice pill box. I like the ones that have padding inside and dont rattle around.


anywho, can you guess what these are?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> anywho, can you guess what these are?



Pez!


----------



## maniclion (Feb 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> nice pill box. I like the ones that have padding inside and dont rattle around.
> 
> 
> anywho, can you guess what these are?


I have a piece of foam that fits snug in there which I carved out and fit 3 guitar picks of varied thickness so it just looks like thats all it holds....I keep my one hitter and weed in a pocket LED flashlight I modded to run on a watch battery, leaving the rest of the batt. compartment to store my goodies....I have my emergency protein powder in a large methadone labeled pill bottle looks like heroin, smells like vanilla....

Those pills look like an HIV cocktail, I don't know, I can't access durgs.com pill wizard right now...


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

The long blue ones look sort of like 10 mg. hydros.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 2, 2011)

benzos, ambien and hydroco....


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

I need to make dinner....




Chicken with sun dried tomato pesto?  Will that even taste good?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I need to make dinner....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it will be delicious. Not as good as my gummy bears, but good.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I need to make dinner....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
not as good as a mouthfull of theCaptn's special sauce


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yes, it will be delicious. Not as good as my gummy bears, but good.



I ran out of gummy bears yesterday.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> not as good as a mouthfull of theCaptn's special sauce



Lol, I see....


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I ran out of gummy bears yesterday.



I think I got ya covered... check the cockpix thread

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## GNC Rep (Feb 2, 2011)

what up nb's


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> I think I got ya covered... check the cockpix thread
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Lmao! A gummy bear on the head of his cock


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lmao! A gummy bear on the head of his cock



That is pretty impressive. Even if I took a picture of my cock I wouldn't have anywhere to host it, not to mention doing that is a felony in the state I live in so I'll pass.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 2, 2011)

Has 100% beating the aids virus.The cure?Cans and cans of chunky noodle chicken soup a day.GICH


----------



## SFW (Feb 2, 2011)

someones been drinking


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> someones been drinking


 
151 protein shake


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 2, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Got some 15mg pure oxyco's w/o liver raping tylenol...
> Decided to take it easy last night so I took all this(pic) and listened to some Dead on my headphones......I thought it would knock me out but I was zinging, woke up this morning feeling great too....
> 3 oxy, 1 3/4 diaze, and benadryl to potentiate
> 
> ...


 
thats a lethal dose


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 2, 2011)

It's cold as hell even snowed a little in louisiana today.Yesterday was in the 70's


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> It's cold as hell even snowed a little in louisiana today.Yesterday was in the 70's



My step-mom said it was cold as shit in Corpus Christi and might even snow there tonight.


----------



## SFW (Feb 2, 2011)

id trade ya's for this hot muggy shit. still 70 degrees right now. I dont like this one bit


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That is pretty impressive. Even if I took a picture of my cock I wouldn't have anywhere to host it, not to mention doing that is a felony in the state I live in so I'll pass.



Whoa, wait. It's a felony to post pics of your cock?


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> It's cold as hell even snowed a little in louisiana today.Yesterday was in the 70's



-8 here, colder with the wind chill.  So yea...


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Whoa, wait. It's a felony to post pics of your cock?



Yes, depending on what state you are in. Especially if you post it in a place where children/teens may potentially see it. Haven't you ever watched to catch a predator?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 2, 2011)

It's like catch and release slot limits. It's only illeagal if it's not a certain size.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> It's like catch and release slot limits. It's only illeagal if it's not a certain size.



Better not post yours for sure...


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Better not post yours for sure...


 
You're right. I can't even figure out how to zoom out far enough....


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yes, depending on what state you are in. Especially if you post it in a place where children/teens may potentially see it. Haven't you ever watched to catch a predator?



Yea, I have.  No, I guess that makes sense.


----------



## SFW (Feb 2, 2011)

Good excuse. Would of been more believable if you just admitted you had a tiny cock.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

Captin' just used his mod powers to delete those cock pics anyway.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Good excuse. Would of been more believable if you just admitted you had a tiny cock.



My tiny cock does not come into the picture (pun intended) when there is a chance of me going to jail over it. GICH!


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> My tiny cock does not come into the picture (pun intended) when there is a chance of me going to jail over it. GICH!



Didn't you post a dancing cock?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Didn't you post a dancing cock?



Yes. Oh shit. I'm going to prison.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 2, 2011)

cock pics should be like the keys to the city.  I dunno what is wrong with people these days.


----------



## bmw (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

It that a DRSE approved cock?


----------



## bmw (Feb 3, 2011)

the dog is DRSE

can't you tell?????


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2011)

bmw said:


> the dog is DRSE
> 
> can't you tell?????



Oh yeah!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Captin' just used his mod powers to delete those cock pics anyway.


 
werd! McGilf should know better than to post a junk pic without writing DRSE on it!


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2011)

gas on teh way home from gym last night, i pull into to some haji gas station for a can of skoal. As im paying him, i see a rack behind the counter of K2. Im like what??? I cop a 3 gram bag and blaze the tiniest amount as im getting gas. 

1/2 mile down the road im tripping like i just smoked a dust joint. detour construction re-routes me on the toll highway. no change, so i fly through ez pass w/my lights off and merge. i was seriously intox'd, this shit is fuckin potent. 

paki's do NOT give a shit about selling banned substances right in their stores. Love it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

wtf is K2? . .  google: synthetic weed


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2011)

jwh-018, jwh-073, jwh-250, Hu-210 and cp-73 infused incense. basically a herbal blend loaded up with synthetic cannabinoid agonists.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

those fkg curry-munchers are dodgy cunts . . one guy I knew sold real weed from under the counter, but you had to fill your car with petrol first!


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2011)

fuckin answer pm's FFS!


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2011)

wait...u did. but i didnt get the pop like i usually do. someones been tickering with my settings up in these parts


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> those fkg curry-munchers are dodgy cunts . . one guy I knew sold real weed from under the counter, but you had to fill your car with petrol first!


 

they are. back in the day, they sold us the m80's and 1/4 sticks of dynamite for the 4th. and sold us the beer and cigs w/out ID, at marked up price of course.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

havent seen much of Saney lately . .. . the price of plankton probably made him get a second job :toofunny:


----------



## maniclion (Feb 3, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> thats a lethal dose


I do believe I died a little that night, but it felt beautiful almost as good as X....


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> gas on teh way home from gym last night, i pull into to some haji gas station for a can of skoal. As im paying him, i see a rack behind the counter of K2. Im like what??? I cop a 3 gram bag and blaze the tiniest amount as im getting gas.
> 
> 1/2 mile down the road im tripping like i just smoked a dust joint. detour construction re-routes me on the toll highway. no change, so i fly through ez pass w/my lights off and merge. i was seriously intox'd, this shit is fuckin potent.
> 
> paki's do NOT give a shit about selling banned substances right in their stores. Love it.


 
they have k2 here that shit taste like ass but will fuck you up


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> havent seen much of Saney lately . .. . the price of plankton probably made him get a second job :toofunny:



I should work some MAJOR overtime yo.. Finally got signed up with Wester Union.. So now i can send money to my favorite Guido!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> they have k2 here that shit taste like ass but will fuck you up



They made it illegal here last summer. This state sucks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> they have k2 here that shit taste like ass but will fuck you up


 
thats sounds like halal K2


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2011)

Halal is the way to go when in search of a True Anabolic substance


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 3, 2011)

Yo fags.  Been a minute since I got in the thread.  Been dealing w/ trying to get details on my sister who was stuck in Egypt for like a week.  She's teaching in Russia for a yr and took a great deal to visit Egypt for spring break.  Really bad timing, needless to say, but she got out safe.  Looked pretty sketchy for a minute there.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool. Glad she got out safe. Now if I can just make it safely out of KC.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks.  Anderson Copper got his ass kicked I heard and the FOX crew had a damn molotov cocktail thrown at them.  Crazy ass place.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, that's what happens when you decide to be a reporter.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 4, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yo fags.  Been a minute since I got in the thread.  Been dealing w/ trying to get details on my sister who was stuck in Egypt for like a week.  She's teaching in Russia for a yr and took a great deal to visit Egypt for spring break.  Really bad timing, needless to say, but she got out safe.  Looked pretty sketchy for a minute there.



Holy sheep shit knig!  That's some bad timing.  I can't see any broad wanting to go to a fukkin raghead country where women are subjugated anyway.

Dude, I tried to PM you, but your inbox is overloaded cuzza all the junk pics.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, that's what happens when you decide to be a reporter.




Or you're an internationally know fag, who nobody watches anymore, in a Muslim country.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 4, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Or you're an internationally know fag, who nobody watches anymore, in a Muslim country.



 Werd.  This was their first opportunidad to beat up an openly gay reporter from the land of the great satan.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 4, 2011)

*Moar junk!*

Egypt is pretty modernized as Middle Eastern countries go in the sense  that the gov't is secular, etc.  She got some crazy deal where it was  like 500 bones for 5 days including hotel and air.  I can see wanting to  go ahead and check out Egypt for that price.  In Russia, I guess they  have all kinds of cheap travel deals.  

What would have been a sweet sight seeing trip turned into a stay in the  hotel and watch Egyptian TV I guess....lol.  Haven't talked to her yet,  just read some fb updates.  I'm sure there will be some crazy stories.   This trip was dodgy from the start though as they had a terrorist  bombing in the damn airport in Russia like right after she had been  there.  Crazy shit.

I saved all the junk pics to my hard drive after brightening the  images.  They were so damn tan and desirable that it was hard to really  see them.  Now that they're saved, I went ahead and cleared them out.   Go ahead and send moar.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 4, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd.  This was their first opportunidad to beat up an openly gay reporter from the land of the great satan.



I'm convinced Shep is a turd burglar too.


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

That guy christian amanpour almost got his ass beat too. Luckilly he looked enough like a female to calm the blood thirsty masses.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

You're all a bunch o' fags. Now die!


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

Fucking twirps.


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

This is one of the best shows on TV hands down. speedTv






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

That '74 Challenger is the shit.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 4, 2011)

Wolfing down some Korean BBQ from Pei Wei....fo' FREE!  Scoared the ultimate jew deal.  They just came out w/ this dish and to promote it they were giving out voucher cards for free ones.  So I rolled in there and they had a couple stacks of the cards.  Needless to say I jacked a ton of them.  Prob a good two weeks worth of free dinners.  The shit is oretty good and you can get it w/ brown rice.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Wolfing down some Korean BBQ from Pei Wei....fo' FREE!  Scoared the ultimate jew deal.  They just came out w/ this dish and to promote it they were giving out voucher cards for free ones.  So I rolled in there and they had a couple stacks of the cards.  Needless to say I jacked a ton of them.  Prob a good two weeks worth of free dinners.  The shit is oretty good and you can get it w/ brown rice.



Is that in KC, Kansas? Probably too far to go for a free meal. Sounds good though.


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice. they might recognise you though when you go back in. Gonna have to get creative with disguises now.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Is that in KC, Kansas? Probably too far to go for a free meal. Sounds good though.



Yeah, Overland park and Olathe.  Prob not worth it w/ the price of gas now.  The gym I go to is pretty close to the Olathe location so it was convenient.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## 240PLUS (Feb 4, 2011)

Girl the way you movin' got me in a trance
Dj turn me up ladies this yo jam 
Imma sip mascato and you gon' loose them pants
And Imma throw this money while you do it with no hands
Girl drop it to the floor I love the way yo booty go
All I wanna do is sit back and watch you move and I'll proceed to throw this cash......


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## 240PLUS (Feb 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video



Fuck yea.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, Overland park and Olathe.  Prob not worth it w/ the price of gas now.  The gym I go to is pretty close to the Olathe location so it was convenient.



Phuck. Overland Park is like South KC, Kansas not?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> Fuck yea.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Feb 4, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> Because i'm not some marmite mining woofter that plays with his penis every hour, And I'm not some slap head sod .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Phuck. Overland Park is like South KC, Kansas not?



Yeah, pretty much.  OP is a nice area though.  Lots of primo ass there.  Whenever I first moved up here I was in OP for a few months.


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

pretty Tony is back






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

not a hip hop fan?

Let me find some pat boone for ya hang on....


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> not a hip hop fan?
> 
> Let me find some pat boone for ya hang on....



No it was the shit. I just posted  while I was listening to it. Cool vid.


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice. Im glad i broke the ice.

Which leads me to my next question...Can i trade some junk pics for a couple of vikes?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Nice. Im glad i broke the ice.
> 
> Which leads me to my next question...Can i trade some junk pics for a couple of vikes?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> pretty Tony is back
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RIP ODB


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2011)

we have an Egyptian Mining Engineer at work: "Mohammad Mohammad" is his name.

when shit hit the fan back in Cairo, he nonchalantly went about his work.  

Expecting him to start going berserk and throw molotov cocktails around the joint, some of the boys asked him if he had any friends and family back home. He did not.

A potentially explosive situation that was in the end uneventful


----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2011)

I screwed an egyptian girl when i was 24. she was 18 or 19. Anyway she drove all the way from eastern PA to see me in NY. 

We shacked up in a hotel for 4 days and fucked like rabbits. had a vibrator in her vag while i was cornholing her too. She didnt even whimper during anal, not a sound. She peed the bed during normal AP by the way. Christian girl actually, not muslim. Taught me how to say "I love you" in arabic.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I screwed an egyptian girl when i was 24. she was 18 or 19. Anyway she drove all the way from eastern PA to see me in NY.
> 
> We shacked up in a hotel for 4 days and fucked like rabbits. had a vibrator in her vag while i was cornholing her too. She didnt even whimper during anal, not a sound. She peed the bed during normal AP by the way. Christian girl actually, not muslim. Taught me how to say "I love you" in arabic.



Awww, that's sweet. 

I used to work with an Egyptian girl in Seattle. I don't think she believed in shaving her legs or armpits. Al would have been all over her.


----------



## bmw (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I screwed an egyptian girl when i was 24. she was 18 or 19. Anyway she drove all the way from eastern PA to see me in NY.
> 
> We shacked up in a hotel for 4 days and fucked like rabbits. had a vibrator in her vag while i was cornholing her too. She didnt even whimper during anal, not a sound. She peed the bed during normal AP by the way. Christian girl actually, not muslim. Taught me how to say "I love you" in arabic.


 

 . . my favourite part is when they do anal!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2011)

Lhjo?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Lhjo?



Already did that twice.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2011)

bmw said:


>


 
wow theres no way that lil kid was really fuckin that dog?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> wow theres no way that lil kid was really fuckin that dog?



You sure about that?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You sure about that?


 
that little semite was fkg the dog alright!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> that little semite was fkg the dog alright!



That's what I thought. He's probably one of Fantastics offspring. Little bastard.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's what I thought. He's probably one of Fantastics offspring. Little bastard.


 
check the end of his penis. If he's circumsized your suspicions could be correct . Make sure you check the child as well


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> check the end of his penis. If he's circumsized your suspicions could be correct . Make sure you check the child as well



I will have to get Fantastic over here for inspection right away.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Feb 5, 2011)

I got sunshine in my bones and it feels like the whole universe is hugging me tight to her supple bosom, last night I wrote an awesome poem in the middle of the night when I woke up abuzz and alive, 1omg methadone and one 15mg oxy with ephedrine and weed adder, same today, god man I am so Aloha....

"The sun was kissing my eyelids and burning my face awaaaaaa--hay!!!! Dying felt so god damned good today..."


Gentle the entwined flame of black
dazzling in this false sleep
I leave this womb intact
pretending to explore 
the dreaming fields of yore
beyond the bright breaking pattern
lie the hidden door to the fresh spoils
so breezy and warm, 
I rose with a stagger into the gilded night
remembering her in a lovesick glow of yearning
ascending with uncertain fear into breath so light
© 2011 Leo Maniacus♠


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . my favourite part is when they do anal!


This pisses me off that summa yall's womans dig anal.  It's like pulling teeth for me and I'm even afraid to axe for it now.  It seems like most chick hate it.  Even my last gilf warned me not to "stick it in my ass" during i'course. 

Where do you find these chick that dig it in the backdoor (besides keeper from anabolicminds.com)?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> This pisses me off that summa yall's womans dig anal.  It's like pulling teeth for me and I'm even afraid to axe for it now.  It seems like most chick hate it.  Even my last gilf warned me not to "stick it in my ass" during i'course.
> 
> *Where do you find these chick that dig it in the backdoor *(besides keeper from anabolicminds.com)?



K-mart


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll have to check it out then.  Maybe they're having a blue lite special right now.  

In other nuze.  I gotta heavy ass buzz going.   A few benadryls and natty ices has got me all kinds of tore up.  Not looking forward to tomorrow tho.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds like fun. I've been off booze and everything else a couple of weeks. Oddly I'm enjoying my sobriety break.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Sounds like fun. I've been off booze and everything else a couple of weeks. Oddly I'm enjoying my sobriety break.


----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)

super bowl food...


----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Where do you find these chick that dig it in the backdoor (besides keeper from anabolicminds.com)?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 6, 2011)

Sunday, sunday, sunday!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2011)

yehweh the unforgiving wants your foreskin, or your gears.


----------



## SFW (Feb 6, 2011)

bmw said:


> super bowl food...


 
nice!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> nice!



*Baby!  It's what's for dinner!*


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## OTG85 (Feb 6, 2011)

Got to work tonight got to get away from this shit hole.Have to watch the game via droid.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 6, 2011)

Shwing!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 6, 2011)

Here we go Steelers, here we go!!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 6, 2011)

The Steelers can suck my balls! Go Packers!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 6, 2011)

BAD challenge.  McCarthy is costing them a time out.


----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 6, 2011)

BS non-call on the illegal contact.


----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 6, 2011)

How about those Packers bitches!?


----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)

fuck!  Fuckin packers!


----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)

They should thank the Steelers for those three touchdowns via turnovers.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 6, 2011)

They should thank the Steelers for sucking?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 6, 2011)

YouTube Video











La la la la la


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> They should thank the Steelers for sucking?


 
 green and yellow,green and yellow


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

NB, if you read this, WB is the fucking spot. I've got bitches coming up to me and talking to me here. Super easy to get laid n shit. Fucking 1000X better than Leb.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 7, 2011)

I had a bad night last night.  Horrible AP.  Nuthin will put me in a crappy mood like some sorry assed AP.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I had a bad night last night.  Horrible AP.  Nuthin will put me in a crappy mood like some sorry assed AP.



Did he miss your vagina!?!?


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Did he miss your vagina!?!?



I'm an anal kinda gal. Missing my vagina wouldn't have bothered me.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm an anal kinda gal. Missing my vagina wouldn't have bothered me.



So he *didn't* miss the vagina!


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> So he *didn't* miss the vagina!



No.  He was....it was...


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No.  He was....it was...



I thought even bad sex was good - just like pizza. I guess that's not really true.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 7, 2011)

Vort, I figured it would be way better.  Cash in on it.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Vort, I figured it would be way better.  Cash in on it.



Yeah it was pretty sweet. Already talked to a couple of girls at the coffee shop this morning. Almost time to go hunting. Should be super easy to get an AP session.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I thought even bad sex was good - just like pizza. I guess that's not really true.



Not for a woman.  But I'm partially to blame.  I have a rule that the guy had to go down on me first and I didn't enforce it this time, dammit!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Not for a woman.  But I'm partially to blame.  I have a rule that the guy had to go down on me first and I didn't enforce it this time, dammit!



Oh I see. Lack of foreplay...


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 7, 2011)

Was his wang small or just lacked stamina.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

Any of you fags know what happened to Dark Geared God? It says BANNED by his name...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 7, 2011)

Been sick for a few days w/ cough and cold but managed an abbreviated delt workout just to keep some kind of anabolism going.  The coughing was bad enough that it had me spitting up big meals I had just eaten.  Sucked cause I was trying to get protein in but the coughing will jar your stomach enough that it makes you sick and it all goes to waste.

Got some antibiotics goin already and some codeine sizzurp getting picked up as I type.  I think Al's mentioned that being good shit.  Anyone else ever mess w/ it?  Just good sleep or is there a loopy high to it or what?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Been sick for a few days w/ cough and cold but managed an abbreviated delt workout just to keep some kind of anabolism going.  The coughing was bad enough that it had me spitting up big meals I had just eaten.  Sucked cause I was trying to get protein in but the coughing will jar your stomach enough that it makes you sick and it all goes to waste.
> 
> Got some antibiotics goin already and some codeine sizzurp getting picked up as I type.  I think Al's mentioned that being good shit.  Anyone else ever mess w/ it?  Just good sleep or is there a loopy high to it or what?



Good shit. Codeine gives you a great buzz if you don't end up passing out. I don't fk with it too much unless I get a script because they usually have a lot of tylenol in them which fks up your liver. So if you get prescribed 5 mg of codeine you're probably going to get 325 mg of tylenol. I don't think it's in the syrup so that's a win, but I'm not 100% on that, but I bet manic would probably know.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 7, 2011)

I have some promethazine-codeine aka purple drank thats been sitting in our cabinet for several months, most i'd ever do is a double dose...  If you can handle it and stay awake you'll be in slow-mo land, make sure you fall asleep on your side cause last time I took it my gf said I was snoring so loud it was like sleep apnea....promethazine is an antihistamine that by its self makes me feel weird but calm, it potentiates the opiate well just be very careful...

It must be good cause wiki has 3 pro-football players who got in trouble with it....


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> codeine sizzurp getting picked up as I type. I think Al's mentioned that being good shit. Anyone else ever mess w/ it? Just good sleep or is there a loopy high to it or what?


 

It's kinda like a loopy Vike high with a couple coldies, but better...no nausea Drink some Merlot with it and just chill


Btw.....sorry about the Steelers...That was a pretty fucking good game.......I thought Big Ben was gonna pull it out at the end like he did a couple years ago.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 7, 2011)

Saturday night I got a lil' bent on some stuff and then my gf came home with a small bottle of Chivas, I stayed in the living room working on some paragraphs in one of my novels while she poured a glass and went to the study I assume to spend more money online(probably more of those red-soled shoes she is crazy about).  About an hour later I smoke a bowl and go take a shower when I come out she is laying on the bed nude smoking a cig and says she wants some lovin'.  I proceed and notice that each time I rock her her hand jolts and the cig makes a perfect smoke ring, in any other state I'd have thought cool, but in this state I'm thinking "I'm fucking her so good her cigarette is going O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-OOO......."  It took all I had to not bust out laughing....

Don't worry she thinks I'm the most creative weird person alive too.....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't have any Merlot but do have wine and vodka, etc.  Steelers were def driving and I think Ben and Ward woulda pulled it off had that contact penalty been flagged.  Unfortunately we'll never know for sure.  it was an entertaining game for sure but the halftime show sucked ass.

They had so many guest stars I thought it was We Are The World.  Was half expecting Tron to make a cameo w/ that space age set.  I thought they relied too much on other ppl's music.  Between Usher, G&R and Bill Medley, they sang THREE songs that weren't theirs.  I figure if you do a SB half time show you should do your own music and do it alone.  The Who, Stones, The Boss, Prince, etc. didn't need help, why should the Peas?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2011)

She was still holding the cig while u were tapping it. LOL

Nice werk, Knigg!!

I'm dying to smoke some tree....been 3 months. 

Can't chance it since everyone drug tests now

I almost broke down yesterday at a Superbowl Party, but I stayed strong.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I had a bad night last night. Horrible AP. Nuthin will put me in a crappy mood like some sorry assed AP.


 
Hm.  Is there an epidemic of this?    Must have been a full moon.  Or a limp one.


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2011)

So when are we hanging out Kathy?? I mean, not like we live far apart


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2011)

Kathybird = Saney


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2011)

lol Negative


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2011)

I may shoot DRSE Canola Oil, but i am not kathy..


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2011)

I hope the Emporium doesn't supply Canola.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> She was still holding the cig while u were tapping it. LOL
> 
> Nice werk, Knigg!!
> 
> ...



Yeah, she does that sometimes so she doesn't have to move afterwards just lay their and bask in the afterglow....I have a nice burn scar on my right tricep where she stung me one time with the cherry, it actually intensified my orgasm but hurt like hell later....


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

YouTube - Bodybuilding motivation phil heath training 2010 music video


My nigger!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I hope the Emporium doesn't supply Canola.



No, he's on the RetLAW program, and they both have bitch tits.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice clip, Al.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 7, 2011)

Just took the syrup.  How soon should I feel it?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Just took the syrup. How soon should I feel it?


 
Probably 20 minutes or so.

Pound a coldie or have a glass of wine.....obviously I prefer wine.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah the liquid stuff works pretty fast.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 7, 2011)

It's been prob 10 or 15 so far.  Don't really feel anything yet.  What about a vodka shot or half a shot?  Too much?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> It's been prob 10 or 15 so far. Don't really feel anything yet. What about a vodka shot or half a shot? Too much?


 
Not enough!  LOL


----------



## independent (Feb 7, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> It's been prob 10 or 15 so far.  Don't really feel anything yet.  What about a vodka shot or half a shot?  Too much?



Since your team with the rapist QB lost, you should drink the whole bottle.

GICH!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Since your team with the rapist QB lost, you should drink the whole bottle.
> 
> GICH!



lawl!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 7, 2011)

Moe raped a girl last night.  I have no proof but everyone should call him a rapist from now on just because I accused.  Dirty rapist!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

Moe you sick fuck! 

You sure he didn't mistake Saney or RetLAW for a woman and rape one of them!?


----------



## independent (Feb 7, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Moe raped a girl last night.  I have no proof but everyone should call him a rapist from now on just because I accused.  Dirty rapist!



Drink up.


----------



## independent (Feb 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Moe you sick fuck!
> 
> You sure he didn't mistake Saney or RetLAW for a woman and rape one of them!?



I raped my left hand.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay, so seriously, a shot of 80 proof and g2g or what?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I raped my left hand.



I raped my left hand too!



NiagaraBalls said:


> Okay, so seriously, a shot of 80 proof and g2g or what?



I would think so. Maybe two.


----------



## independent (Feb 7, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Okay, so seriously, a shot of 80 proof and g2g or what?



Amazing.  Youre to retarded to even catch a buzz.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

Great clip, again, Al - love that movie!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Amazing.  Youre to retarded to even catch a buzz.




You're saying it's unwise to use a med you've never tried before and do a little checking to make sure how much alcohol is ok to use w/ it?  Would it be smarter to just do several shots and hope for the best?  Some of us like to know what we're getting into when combining things.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

You two should get a room!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> You're saying it's unwise to use a med you've never tried before and do a little checking to make sure how much alcohol is ok to use w/ it? Would it be smarter to just do several shots and hope for the best? Some of us like to know what we're getting into when combining things.


 
Josh, It's Ok to do a few shots and pound some beers with it........It's not like you're bootin' black tar Heroin.

Just double dose it if the single dose has no effect.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 7, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Okay, so seriously, a shot of 80 proof and g2g or what?




I would double or triple the dose and take a coupla shots of vodka.  4real.  I've done it many times.  That's about what it takes to get a good buzz going.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 7, 2011)

I was planning on maybe taking a second dose in a couple hrs anyway.  I'll prob do one shot and those two doses since it's the first time and see what happens.  About how long is the effect?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 7, 2011)

A single dose aint gonna do shit.  I normally do 3tblspoons and pound a few beers.  It'll wear off in your sleep.  It only lasts 2-3 hrs.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 7, 2011)

Sippin on a shot of bubbgle gum vodka in diet Mtn. Dew.  Delicious!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

I love dt. mt. dew.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Feb 7, 2011)

So i scored some big red!

Ok how do i chew this, guys? The pack says big red, the pack is red i should add as well. Ok i just tore the wrapper off. Do i just eat the packaging as well? I dont feel it yet. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2011)

Soak it in Brandy........that should help.......


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Soak it in Brandy........that should help.......



And a little bit of morphine will help.


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2011)

Yo on some real shit..

Ya'lls abunch of not bigs, comb overs, black girl beaten, gilf huntin, can't pay my rent on unemployment complaining, i play baseball instead of using Gears and sfw, i was born in New Zealand and i abuse Canola Oil, Prince loves my tight pink undie wearing ass, his wife is hot and you better not talk bad about her or i'll ban you, i'll make your shoulder clap, i have lifting records and i'm my free time i visit IronMagforums to brag (weidling man), where the fuck is Opfor? (stirring rice and General Tso?), mother fucking fruit cakes!!!

fuck you and your mother.. yea all ya'll.. Get your weight up, leave your gay shit at home, sweat from the Tren, get your weight up, tell your Gook wife to stop sending me pics of her hair pie Adam, and last but not least, I wanna fuck wanda in her brown eye...

Get your weight up, then come see me.. DRSE = Buncha queer baits


P.s. I need some Gears. 35$ a vial or NO DEAL!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, so I took the one dose and never felt much, did a lil over two shots of vodka and feeling pretty good but easily annoyed (maybe the gears).  Just took a second dose.  For all the hype about sizzurp, I wanna feel something dammit!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 8, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Ok, so I took the one dose and never felt much, did a lil over two shots of vodka and feeling pretty good but easily annoyed (maybe the gears). Just took a second dose. For all the hype about sizzurp, I wanna feel something dammit!


 
I just swig it outta the bottle, so I probably triple dose for all I know.....always made me feel good


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I just swig it outta the bottle, so I probably triple dose for all I know.....always made me feel good



Maybe that's it, then.  Just took two standard doses around 2 hrs apart and two shots soon after the first.  Didn't feel much diff from a regular vodka buzz.  I guess I'll sleep well anyway.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

What's up poop stabbers? I bet NB passed out without even getting a buzz. That guy could fuck up a wet dream I tell you!


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey, Vortrit, how you liking your new place?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey, Vortrit, how you liking your new place?



It's great. I love it. The place is better and the people are better here too. It's not like I'm living in a town full of RetLAW's anymore!


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol, good.  So I told my jailor to eat a dick this weekend.  Went to stay with my girl.  (kids were safe at grandmas house). Got a liitle high, a little drunk, and had a rocking good time.  Didn't answer the phone to him once.  By the end of the weekend he actually wasn't pissed.  Asked me nicely to come home.  I gave him a piece of my mind  and a list of demands.  He agreed to every one of them.



He's been nice and the tables have turned a little.  I wonder how long it will last...


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, good.  So I told my jailor to eat a dick this weekend.  Went to stay with my girl.  (kids were safe at grandmas house). Got a liitle high, a little drunk, and had a rocking good time.  Didn't answer the phone to him once.  By the end of the weekend he actually wasn't pissed.  Asked me nicely to come home.  I gave him a piece of my mind  and a list of demands.  He agreed to every one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been nice and the tables have turned a little.  I wonder how long it will last...



As long as you let it, I'm sure.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> As long as you let it, I'm sure.



This weekend make me realize I have a lot more power than I thought.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This weekend make me realize I have a lot more power than I thought.



Swwweeeeeeeeet! We should have a circle jerk to celebrate!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 8, 2011)

Your jailor sounds like a fag. No offense.

If my girl did that to me...... goodbye!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think I did so much gear my nuts turned inside out


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hopefully this hcg bring them back to life.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 8, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Your jailor sounds like a fag. No offense.
> 
> If my girl did that to me...... goodbye!



What I did doesn't come close to evening the playing field.  He has taken many many liberties and he knows it.  That's why he wasn't mad.  I cook, clean, raise his kids, don't give him an ounce of shit when he wants to go somewhere.  I will fuck him in any way he can imagine and I take care of myself.  I think that makes me a better than average catch. 


Besides, I was making a point, not making it a habit.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Swwweeeeeeeeet! We should have a circle jerk to celebrate!



I'm celebrating with gummy bears


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm celebrating with gummy bears



I guess that works. I was hoping to make you pivot person.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 8, 2011)

I think I'm coming down with something.  Just woke from like a two hour nap and I'm still real tired.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I think I'm coming down with something.  Just woke from like a two hour nap and I'm still real tired.



Cockitis. You need moar dick.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Cockitis. You need moar dick.



Dude, I'm still pissed about the dick I just got.  ?$!@& crappy AP!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Dude, I'm still pissed about the dick I just got.  ?$!@& crappy AP!



Oh yeah, horrible AP session last time. I'm in a bit of a good mood because I found a vicodin.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Oh yeah, horrible AP session last time. I'm in a bit of a good mood because I found a vicodin.



Oreally?  My girl gave me some of that this weekend.....or was it a Zanie? IDK I don't usually do anything I'm such a straight Sally.  I was pissed and she told me it would make me chillax.  It did, I was feelin pretty good.....


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Oreally?  My girl gave me some of that this weekend.....or was it a Zanie? IDK I don't usually do anything I'm such a straight Sally.  I was pissed and she told me it would make me chillax.  It did, I was feelin pretty good.....



I've been trying to lay off them since my leg has gotten better. I don't think I've taken any in a week or so. I wouldn't mind taking them if it wasn't for all the Tylenol they put in them - hell on your liver.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I've been trying to lay off them since my leg has gotten better. I don't think I've taken any in a week or so. I wouldn't mind taking them if it wasn't for all the Tylenol they put in them - hell on your liver.



Yea, baby, you better be careful.  So how is the ole' leg anyway?  Is it all stiff and hard to walk?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea, baby, you better be careful.  So how is the ole' leg anyway?  Is it all stiff and hard to walk?



Yeah it is. I pretty much quit wearing the brace they gave me and I don't travel too far. I think in about 2-3 weeks I'll be good to go.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, I'm glad it's getting better.  I think I'm gonna shower.  A good scrub with the washcloth should make me feel better.  My friend says it's something about bringing the blood closer to the surface of the skin so toxins in the body are released?  IDK somethings gotta help me feel better.

Then I think I'll try to eat....


----------



## independent (Feb 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, good.  So I told my jailor to eat a dick this weekend.  Went to stay with my girl.  (kids were safe at grandmas house). Got a liitle high, a little drunk, and had a rocking good time.  Didn't answer the phone to him once.  By the end of the weekend he actually wasn't pissed.  Asked me nicely to come home.  I gave him a piece of my mind  and a list of demands.  He agreed to every one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been nice and the tables have turned a little.  I wonder how long it will last...



Good to hear you got your balls back.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Well, I'm glad it's getting better.  I think I'm gonna shower.  A good scrub with the washcloth should make me feel better.  My friend says it's something about bringing the blood closer to the surface of the skin so toxins in the body are released?  IDK somethings gotta help me feel better.
> 
> Then I think I'll try to eat....



You should try one of jlacap's cock meat sandwiches.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You should try one of jlacap's cock meat sandwiches.



No thanks. I prefer not to put anything in my mouth that I suspect was up a man's ass previously.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

Watched a documentary on Alcatraz tonight. Pretty interesting shit.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 9, 2011)

Went on a X-mas party cruise on the SF Bay last X-mas with my then GF and we went right by Alcatraz.....fuckin' trippy lookin' establishment.


----------



## dayday87 (Feb 9, 2011)

YouTube - Juvenile - Aaaahhhh ha (Shout)

Juvenile still makin hits!

Anyone like dubstep? Nelly Fertado remix by bass nectar 

YouTube - Bassnectar - Magical World feat. Nelly Furtado (Official)


----------



## vortrit (Feb 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Went on a X-mas party cruise on the SF Bay last X-mas with my then GF and we went right by Alcatraz.....fuckin' trippy lookin' establishment.



I want to go next time


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 9, 2011)

Last October, I worked a week with my retailer out in SF and I brought the wife along to play while I worked.  Alkatraz was cool, but some crazy shit happens in SF in the broad daylight.  Retlaw would love it especially the Tenderloin District.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 9, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> YouTube - Juvenile - Aaaahhhh ha (Shout)
> 
> Juvenile still makin hits!
> 
> ...


 
juvie use to live close to me untill he tried stab ho with ice pick for overflowing his bathtub.


----------



## dayday87 (Feb 9, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> juvie use to live close to me untill he tried stab ho with ice pick for overflowing his bathtub.


 

That nigga almost as crazy as DMX. Why the fuck would you have an ice pick layin around? Haha.


----------



## Saney (Feb 9, 2011)

Good to see dayday making his monthly contribution to the Clean Thread.

Now GTFO


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 9, 2011)

YouTube Video











Don't tell your daddy how to fuck...


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Good to see dayday making his monthly contribution to the Clean Thread.
> 
> Now GTFO


 
 lol


----------



## vortrit (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



Good shit. I will actually admit it... I was listening to CS yesterday.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 9, 2011)

Gonna have to end this mega cycle now.  Fukkin shoulder's all effed up from doing heavy str8 bar curls.  I'm hoping it ain't a tore up rotator cuff.  But, I can't raise my right arm 4ward or laterally moar than about 45 degrees and it's been 3 days.  This blows.  Can't SFWl, cept for legs.  Guess it's time to cruze on 600mg/wk of tesU.  Maybe I can get some good shit from the doc.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 9, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Gonna have to end this mega cycle now. Fukkin shoulder's all effed up from doing heavy str8 bar curls. I'm hoping it ain't a tore up rotator cuff. But, I can't raise my right arm 4ward or laterally moar than about 45 degrees and it's been 3 days. This blows. Can't SFWl, cept for legs. Guess it's time to cruze on 600mg/wk of tesU. Maybe I can get some good shit from the doc.


 
That Blows.......I've been getting Cortisone shots in my left shoulder for 2 years and been disobeying the Doc......finally I listened to him(he told me to take a couple months off or my shoulder would be fucked for life)....so I took the last 2 months off and it feels really good now......I just kept fucking it up worse by SFW.........


----------



## vortrit (Feb 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> That Blows.......I've been getting Cortisone shots in my left shoulder for 2 years and been disobeying the Doc......finally I listened to him(he told me to take a couple months off or my shoulder would be fucked for life)....so I took the last 2 months off and it feels really good now......I just kept fucking it up worse by SFW.........



Had the same type shoulder problem. Of course I had a broken leg too, and took awhile off SFW. Everything is starting to feel a lot better. Should get back to it soon.

How were the cortisone shots, Al? Did they help much?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> How were the cortisone shots, Al? Did they help much?


 
They were awesome, but they just masked the problem.......Doc added novocaine to the shots so it would feel good and I would go heavy and SFW til full fatigue.......It was causing more damage cause I couldn't feel the pain........finally in December I said fuck it and took 2 months off......just doing light weight now and taking it easy.......I'll be back to normal by May. Thank God for muscle memory........My arms went from 18-1/2 to 17-1/2 which hurts your pychy, but I wanted to have a shoulder in the future, so it was the right choice to lay off for a while.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> They were awesome, but they just masked the problem.......Doc added novocaine to the shots so it would feel good and I would go heavy and SFW til full fatigue.......It was causing more damage cause I couldn't feel the pain........finally in December I said fuck it and took 2 months off......just doing light weight now and taking it easy.......I'll be back to normal by May. Thank God for muscle memory........My arms went from 18-1/2 to 17-1/2 which hurts your pychy, but I wanted to have a shoulder in the future, so it was the right choice to lay off for a while.



Right about masking the problem. My doctor asked me if I wanted them and I said no. Seems like the right choice now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2011)

unjerked and gay, thats what the WWW is saying about you fags


----------



## SFW (Feb 10, 2011)

Uhhg God. Gummy bears, No SFW, Cortisone shots, vaginal bleeding, Hair bands, Alternative rock, documentaries, the weather in Kansas and west bumblefuck Montana, yeah? really??

Perversion or GTFO!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Uhhg God. Gummy bears, No SFW, Cortisone shots, vaginal bleeding, Hair bands, Alternative rock, documentaries, the weather in Kansas and west bumblefuck Montana, yeah? really??
> 
> Perversion or GTFO!


 
werd. The Admin girl at work is leaving. We had been flirrting on the internal messenger, but I didnt take it anywhere as is the "rules at work"

ANyway, we were drinking sum merlot together with some others at the bar, I went back to my room and went to bed. Got a phone call, she say best I come over she had a surprise.

Went over to her room and she was buck-ass nackid. Face a little ordinary, but a killer little body on her. She just took my pants down and started sucking, I had her by the back of the head and she's choking and gagging, but finishes the deed spectacularly 

She hadnt had sex in like 6 months, and had the tightest little hole a Sea Captn could wish for. Ahh .. goes to show what jerkedness and desirability buys these days . .


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> That Blows.......I've been getting Cortisone shots in my left shoulder for 2 years and been disobeying the Doc......finally I listened to him(he told me to take a couple months off or my shoulder would be fucked for life)....so I took the last 2 months off and it feels really good now......I just kept fucking it up worse by SFW.........


 
Good thing for that AARP.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 10, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> That nigga almost as crazy as DMX. *Why the fuck would you have an ice pick layin around*? Haha.


 
for shankin' bitches, duh. . .

LOL


----------



## Tesla (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey NB....clear ur inbox....I can't get my updated junk pics to go through!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 10, 2011)

How is the weather in Kansas, NB!?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 10, 2011)

I gots a lil better ROM with the right arm 2day.  I'm hopin i'm fixin to turn the corner and be sfw again by next week.  Hope I don't fuk it up as soon as I get my SFW back on.  Thank god it was the right one too.  I can't imagine no SFW and no LHJO.  I'd just have to pin the rest of my gears all at once and end it all.  

Anyhoo, I wish my xannies would HTFU and get here.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 10, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> *xannies*


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 10, 2011)

Do you guys think the anything goes section jumped the shark when Captn became a mod or when Jlacap joined?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 10, 2011)

Not that I have anything against any of the mods but there are almost more mods here than in some other sections which is supposed to be an area that has almost no moderation. I guess it doesn't matter. If I don't like it I guess I don't have to come here, and probably won't be on here much after the next week or so. Well, not as much as I have been.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> Do you guys think the anything goes section jumped the shark when Captn became a mod or when Jlacap joined?


 
I think you should stfu


----------



## Tesla (Feb 10, 2011)

Anyone know how I can make $1,500 real fast?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I think you should stfu



What up cap? That russian chick chain you up or something?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> What up cap? That russian chick chain you up or something?


 
I only wish that was true . . . 


Hey I got invited to some singles valentines party at this bar. Apparently there are 60 chicks going, but only 10 guys. 

Even a retarded uncle-fucking midget like yourself could get a bit of action Doggy


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2011)

I do o-k when I get my swole on. Plus I always have a pocket full of party favors. 
Retarted midget- maybe
Uncle fucking- never


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Anyone know how I can make $1,500 real fast?


 
Sell some expired placebos on Ebay.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I think you should stfu



Yeah STFU ebn, or theCaptn' 'll ban yer ass.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 10, 2011)

Shitty weather.  Snowy and cold as fuck.  Supposed to hit 60 next week though, so I'm moar than ready for that.  Been getting my ass kicked by this cold/cough.  Chest muscles hurt just from coughing so damn much.  Today I slept the majority of the day and I feel better.  Gonna crash early tonight too to see what that does.  

Had to put my girl in check big time yesterday.  I had been sending pics and vids of my 42 yr old reg to a girl I talk to that lives in STL.  We swap fuck stories and pics, etc.  So I only hear from the older girl once in a blue mood since our scheds don't mesh like they used to.  One of the most fun hook ups ever.  Older but near perfect body, adventurous, sub, fun personality, all that.

Anyway, the next day out of the blue she texts me asking if I was alone and she wanted to stop by for a quick fuck.  I told the gf, who had just been saying of all the girls I talk to she doesn't mind this one because she knows she's not the type to get attached.  So I get her to agree to bail for about an hr while this girl comes by.  The girl is really particular about not wanting the gf to know when she's there....just one of her pet peeves.

So I told her yeah, she's at class and will be gone for a while.  So I tell the gf she'll be here soon and she needs to hurry up and bail.  So, she bullshits around doing all kinds of unnecessary shit around the house.  Basically making sure she leaves the very last min and is seen leaving.  Sure enough, I get a text "Ummm....is that her car in your driveway?".  No way to explain it away, she bails.  I was fucking PISSED since it had been months since we fucked and I knew she fucked it up on purpose.  Went the fuck off on her and threatened to dump her entirely for that shit.  Still mad about that one.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 10, 2011)

P.S. - PM's cleared for moar junk pics!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm sure Al will be sending them soon.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 10, 2011)

^^^ LOL







YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> Do you guys think the anything goes section jumped the shark when Captn became a mod or when Jlacap joined?



I think you should gfys.  You must be the guai that jlacap was making those threads about.


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 11, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You must be the guai that jlacap was making those threads about.



Thats some strong deductive logic for a guy from Bama 
Remember to put your helmet on if you are gonna be a thinkin' for a long time, we don't want any injuries.


4 real tho sorry to say something about Captn' Kangaroo, didn't know u guys were all on his nuts.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2011)

No one even heard of this clown till he was drawn in by jlacap's gay threads and suddenly he thinks he can come in here and criticize the CT and top brass of DRSE.  I would say a group negging is in order for this fag.


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 11, 2011)

Done...


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 11, 2011)

Now... WTF is going on in the CT? Buncha NB gheyness everywhere I look...

Kroozin & cuttin... 253 @ about 13% now. I gots me a 4 pack GDI!!! Another 10, give or take and I'll be uber J,T & D....


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 11, 2011)

ebn2002 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from ebn2002.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 
0 points... Is that positive or negative? WGAF???

GHCH!


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 11, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> 0 points... Is that positive or negative? WGAF???
> 
> GHCH!



Thats right and there's more where that came from LOL

Fukn 0 points goddammit 

But even Al thinks this shit has been gay lately, I try to pin down the problem and everyone gets all up tight.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't even SFW.  I got my range o' motion back in my right arm, so I was gonna give it a try, but alls I could do was fukkin tri pushdowns.  I couldn't even incline bench 95lbs FFS!  I hope next week's different.  Fukkin xannies haven't even arrived yet.    Maybe I can at least find some good pr0n for the wank bank.


----------



## bmw (Feb 11, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> No one even heard of this clown till he was drawn in by jlacap's gay threads and suddenly he thinks he can come in here and criticize the CT and top brass of DRSE.  *I would say a group negging is in order for this fag*.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 11, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> Thats some strong deductive logic for a guy from Bama
> Remember to put your helmet on if you are gonna be a thinkin' for a long time, we don't want any injuries.
> 
> 
> 4 real tho sorry to say something about Captn' Kangaroo, didn't know u guys were all on his nuts.



Are you kidding? TheCaptn' has the best set of nuts at IM!

What's up fags?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 11, 2011)

So, I've got a bit of a situation I figure you pill poppers should be able to assist with.  I applied for a new job and had to take the piss test for it today.  I mentioned to them the codeine cough syrup as I was taking the test.  It was one of the rapid test so the guy showed me the results as they appeared on the cup.

It showed a "non-negative", meaning not actually postitive but not clear.  They'll have to send it to the lab to determine exactly what it is and how much there was.  Only took a few doses over a period of a few days.  That makes me think trace or therapeutic amounts show up but have to be verified.

So my question is, should it be a low enough amount that they'll be able to tell I was taking a normal amount of cough syrup, not popping pills, etc?  The guy said they may look at it at the lab and just clear me if it's not much or they may ask if I have a script.  If that's the case it's iffy because the script is for the gf.  Thoughts?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> they may ask if I have a script. If that's the case it's iffy because the script is for the gf. Thoughts?


 
The only problem is that it's not YOUR script.......if it was YOUR script then no problem.......I still think you are OK, but the fact it's not your script does make it iffy.......

They may not ask for a script if it's minimal amounts detected.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> The only problem is that it's not YOUR script.......if it was YOUR script then no problem.......I still think you are OK, but the fact it's not your script does make it iffy.......
> 
> They may not ask for a script if it's minimal amounts detected.



That's what I'm hoping for, that it's minimal enough for them to not even care.  The guy said that's a possibility.  is the amount in the syrup a whole lot less than a typical codeine abuser would be using?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 11, 2011)

Woodland Hills, WVU grad Lyons signs with Steelers - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review



Steelers just signed a huge target for Ben.  He's been wanting a tall WR and hasn't had one since Plax.  Dude went to my HS, which already has moar active NFL players than any other school.  One moar if he makes the team!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 11, 2011)

wtf is that shit, Al? Put up some damn heavy metal


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2011)

YouTube Video












R.I.P. Dimebag


----------



## vortrit (Feb 11, 2011)

That's more fkg like it. Hitting play now!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 11, 2011)

^^^^ 






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 11, 2011)

^^^ Good shit!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Murder (Feb 12, 2011)

Are you 2 dating?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 12, 2011)

Murder said:


> Are you 2 dating?



Hmm....let me guess, Yep, negged into oblivian. (and he don't even see it coming?


----------



## independent (Feb 12, 2011)

What the fuck happened to the ct lately?  I had some AP this morning, now its time for some fresh coffee.  Maybe this will take some of the gayness away from the thread.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2011)

Murder said:


> Are you 2 dating?









You're the only fag here. Just because your a pathetic fucking loser don't mean you have to take it out on others on the internet because you're a pussy in real life. STFU.

In other news getting back to SFW finally today. Doing fairly light stuff for now. No leg work yet. AP for this week looks probable and LHJO for sure.


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2011)

My DRSE Gear is AWESOME!!  All the ultra over dosed Gears that I received from the DRSE, have made my HUGE HUGE wheels finally Leg Press 410lbs!!


P.s. I'm seriously looking into Plant Sterols


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 12, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Hmm....let me guess, Yep, negged into oblivian. (and he don't even see it coming?



Nope, now he's negged into oblivion.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2011)

I fkg hat not being able to do legs. It's still going to be a month.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> .



Lmao @ that pic.  




Sooo....


My girl just called.  She has some peeps over and they are mixing margaritas.  Sounds like they have some herbal refreshments too.  I don't know if I'm 
gonna partake, but I'm definitely gonna go.  Kiddies are spending the night at a friend's anyway.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> She has some peeps over and they are mixing margaritas. Sounds like they have some herbal refreshments too.


 

   Can I come with.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Can I come with.



Me too! That would be tight. I just Smashed a fkg huge hamburger w/ broccoli and brown rice.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2011)

Rockin' Salmon on da Q, Ceasar salad, and Merlot. 

I might have to indulge in a prip soon........fuck drug tests.....I can always use the dilution method...it worked last time..I need a rip bad...been over 3 months


----------



## SFW (Feb 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2011)

Henry Rollins is the fkg man.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Henry Rollins is the fkg man.


 
i agree 110% dawg . . . HR is the motherfucking man.

by the way, someone told me that you and CD are the same person. what's up with that??


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i agree 110% dawg . . . HR is the motherfucking man.
> 
> by the way, someone told me that you and CD are the same person. what's up with that??



No way. My dick is way bigger.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No way. My dick is way bigger.


 

yall should post up a comparison. i know several folks are interested. . .


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> yall should post up a comparison. i know several folks are interested. . .


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> yall should post up a comparison. i know several folks are interested. . .



Mostly just Al.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Mostly just Al.


 









YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2011)

The only one who should be banned is Al for posting that ghey vid.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2011)

That's better.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 13, 2011)

First I was CD, now Vort.  So, technically we're taking turns on her.  Didn't hear from the lab today about my drug test so maybe that's a good sign that they considered it a negligible amount of codeine in my system.  They're be closed Sun, supposed to hear Mon where exactly to show up for a group interview set for Tues.  I suppose I'll get the all clear or don't bother word on Monday.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 13, 2011)

BTW, is Sten fucking crazy?  I got their newest sale email and prices are way higher than they had been.  Crazy as hell.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> BTW, is Sten fucking crazy?  I got their newest sale email and prices are way higher than they had been.  Crazy as hell.



High and they are completely bunk.. I'll never buy from them again.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> BTW, is Sten fucking crazy? I got their newest sale email and prices are way higher than they had been. Crazy as hell.


 
Yeah, ever since Jim left and started Precision Peptides, Sten's prices went thru the roof.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 13, 2011)

Got way fucked up last night, not feeling so good this morning.  Woke up in bed with my best friend(no homo) bitch stole the blanket.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Got way fucked up last night, not feeling so good this morning.  Woke up in bed with my best friend(no homo) bitch stole the blanket.



Did the bitch steal your fish too?


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol...

So now I'm you, Vortrit?  Someone also accused me of being Fancy, too.  Next I wanna be Tesla or Captn'.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 13, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Can I come with.



BTW, you are always welcome, baby.

I feel like ass. Jäger is not for a lightweight like me.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol...
> 
> So now I'm you, Vortrit?  Someone also accused me of being Fancy, too.  Next I wanna be Tesla or Captn'.



Yeah, I heard. I gotta log out so I can log back in as CD and reply to myself because that's what I do with my time.


----------



## independent (Feb 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> BTW, you are always welcome, baby.
> 
> I feel like ass. Jäger is not for a lightweight like me.



Jager is pretty rough.  I was snowboarding with a friend and he was mixing jager and redbull and we were sipping it on the  lifts between runs.


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2011)

My weak pussy, non strap using, no belt wearing ass, did three sets of 315lb Dead lifts! x6 x5 x4.. I'll try increase the number of reps before upping the weight any.


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2011)

This shit gets you JACKED!


----------



## SFW (Feb 13, 2011)

methylated dhea?


----------



## SFW (Feb 13, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video


 
lmao


----------



## vortrit (Feb 13, 2011)

^^ That is funny ^^


----------



## SFW (Feb 13, 2011)

fans getting abused is always awesome 






YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol, oh damn.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 13, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Jager is pretty rough.  I was snowboarding with a friend and he was mixing jager and redbull and we were sipping it on the  lifts between runs.



I rarely drink. My girl told me I had something like 7 shots, a few wine coolers,  more than a few bong hits.  I really don't remember having that much thou.


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh my... that much shit and i'd be fucking wasted.. I never drink either.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 13, 2011)

I will never do that again.  Fuck.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I will never do that again.  Fuck.



What am I, we, us, not doing again?


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What am I, we, us, not doing again?



All that Jäger.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> All that Jäger.



No, I, we, us... whatever - going to do it again!


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No, I, we, us... whatever - going to do it again!



Lmao


Oh yea I forgot I'm you now.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lmao
> 
> 
> Oh yea I forgot I'm you now.



That's correct, and I want Jäger!


----------



## SFW (Feb 13, 2011)

shes us, asshole. well, shes me but you as well. So technically im you.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 13, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> shes us, asshole. well, shes me but you as well. So technically im you.



So I am you and you are her...


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2011)

> So I am you and you are her...


 




  









Awwww fuck it............. I need sum Merlot......


----------



## SFW (Feb 13, 2011)

im smoking pot out of an apple pipe i made. i ate the bottom and sides of it because my mouth was dry.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> im smoking pot out of an apple pipe i made. i ate the bottom and sides of it because my mouth was dry.


 
Dammitt I want sum tree...3-1/2 months and counting.....I wonder if that's why I'm shaking so much.....I never shook when I smoked tree........either that or I have Hyperthyroidism(from fucking with T3), Parkinson's, or Tree withdrawal.



btw...Apple pipes OWN......makes it nice and cool so it doesn't irritate your throat or Lungs as much!!


----------



## SFW (Feb 13, 2011)

^ exactly. its cooling the smoke down a good amount. i already have a preexisting cough so this way is helping. 

Those are some brutal symptoms al. Skip the merlot and score a sac.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2011)

Werd!!  Gonna score a sac and just Dilute if a drug test comes up....I don't shake all the time, it comes and goes in cycles......mostly my hands....



Just poured some Merlot on my Salmon while it was on da Q...I love the smell of burning Merlot on da Q


----------



## SFW (Feb 13, 2011)

i ate microwaved talapia today


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i ate microwaved talapia today


 

Tilapia marinated in Teryaki on da Q is the shit!! 


Eating Dark Chocolate with Merlot for dessert.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 13, 2011)

Dinner.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2011)

hey, what's new at the synogoge?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> hey, what's new at the synogoge?



I just finish a LHJO session after a long day of clipping cupons.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2011)

really? Ive been cross-country fucking this god-fearing catholic milf. Her current level of sin is nearly suicidal


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> really? Ive been cross-country fucking this god-fearing catholic milf. Her current level of sin is nearly suicidal



You had more fun today than I did.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 14, 2011)

Why am I up could it be tren related or the blackjack energy pills I took earlier or the Meth I scored from retlaw today


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

He promised me meth if I let him suck my dick but never came through.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 14, 2011)

This sucks my day going to be ruined tomorrow I have not slept good in days.I need some benzoes for sleep


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

I know what you mean. It's like four in the morning here. It wouldn't be a problem but I'm probaby going to have to babysit my room mates brat after he gets out of school. I'll just give him candy bars for dinner and try to sleep on the couch


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 14, 2011)

So, I should hear something one way or the other about this interview today.  Hoping it works out because the location of the job is literally like 10 miles from my house.  I would never face traffic at all since the route uses only a minor highway and another not that busy street.  Wouldn't be spending much time driving and burning very little gas.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm gonna sell sex toys on ebay.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm gonna sell sex toys on ebay.



Good. We need money.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm gonna sell sex toys on ebay.



I thought that was more of a women thing?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

^^ Al's lover


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)

Scoarin' a sac today............


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 14, 2011)

Men should buy sex toys to use on their women.


----------



## CG (Feb 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Men should buy sex toys to use on their women.


Wait. There's guys that don't??? 

What a bunch a pussies


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 14, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Wait. There's guys that don't???
> 
> What a bunch a pussies
> 
> ...



My jailor steals my toys.  







Asshole.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I know what you mean. It's like four in the morning here. It wouldn't be a problem but I'm probaby going to have to babysit my room mates brat after he gets out of school. I'll just give him candy bars for dinner and try to sleep on the couch



If you're giving a kid candy bars you're guaranteeing you're not getting that nap.    :bounce:



CellarDoor said:


> Men should buy sex toys to use on their women.



I like the way you think.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 14, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> I like the way you think.




Wouldn't that be like a fantastic Valentine's Day gift?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Scoarin' a sac today............



It's about time.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It's about time.


 
I can't go on anymore........I'll just dilute with water and pound B-complex like I did last time when I have to take a piss test........I need the shakes to go away, I NEED Tree..

..Regardless of what this clip portrays, I AM Addicted to MJ.........








YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I can't go on anymore........I'll just dilute with water and pound B-complex like I did last time when I have to take a piss test........I need the shakes to go away, I NEED Tree..
> 
> ..Regardless of what this clip portrays, I AM Addicted to MJ.........


 
does the synthetic weed show up in tests?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> does the synthetic weed show up in tests?


 
That's a good question.......I don't know a lot about synthetic weed......If it has THC in it then yes it will show up.....The test is for traces of THC.

This is a question for Dick Gears.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> does the synthetic weed show up in tests?




Absolutely not.  There is no reference standard for the active synthetic constituents which comprise smoking blends.  JWH-018, JWH-250, maybe CR-210, are some of the more popular synthetic cannabinoids used.  Without a testing standard developed there can be no detection.  I've also tested this claim personally several times.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Absolutely not. There is no reference standard for the active synthetic constituents which comprise smoking blends. JWH-018, JWH-250, maybe CR-210, are some of the more popular synthetic cannabinoids used. Without a testing standard developed there can be no detection. I've also tested this claim personally several times.


 
there you go Al, win-win situation!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> there you go Al, win-win situation!


 
Where can I get my hands on sum of this stuff??


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Where can I get my hands on sum of this stuff??


 
why the World Wide Web of course!


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 14, 2011)

You know it.  Some gas stations and cig depots carry it as well.  Although some states outlawed the herbs used in the blends as they couldn't legally outlaw the synthetics themselves.  K2 is a popular brand these days.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2011)

2B1 said:


> You know it. Some gas stations and cig depots carry it as well. Although some states outlawed the herbs used in the blends as they couldn't legally outlaw the synthetics themselves. K2 is a popular brand these days.


 
Look for a dodgy Hindu or Pakistani


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> does the synthetic weed show up in tests?



I don't think it does. It's legal in most of the states except the one I'm in.  You're better off just sacking up and doing some real prips.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Where can I get my hands on sum of this stuff??



You can order it through the web. If it's legal in Cali they will definitely have it in head shops. They used to sell it in liquor stores here too until they banned in last November.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2011)

. . the place I stayed in Sydney had plenty of Jews and homeless people . .  I could sit at a bar throwing coins into the traffic


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . the place I stayed in Sydney had plenty of Jews and homeless people . .  I could sit at a bar throwing coins into the traffic



Wouldn't that be accessory to vehicular homicide?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

I saved this one for CellarDoor


----------



## bmw (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)

Vodka/Gatorade goin' now to celebrate all the stupid Ho's I courted in the past on V-Day........I'm not bitter..........just sick of cunts............gonna LHJO on V-Day to celebrate


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Vodka/Gatorade goin' now to celebrate all the stupid Ho's I courted in the past on V-Day........I'm not bitter..........just sick of cunts............gonna LHJO on V-Day to celebrate



Werd. I just dumped some girl the other day - just in time to not have to buy her Valentines Day shit! Scoar!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> werd. I just dumped some girl the other day - just in time to not have to buy her valentines day shit! Scoar!


 

scoar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> scoar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The holiday was invented by the greeting card companies anyway. I need the money for merlot and vikes. I made sure to get a final AP out of the deal too.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> merlot and vikes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2011)

I brought all my bitches V-cards . . . keep em all happy. Only CellarDoar missed out


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I brought all my bitches V-cards . . . keep em all happy. Only CellarDoar missed out



Get here the gift that keeps giving. Get her a kong dong!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

Bitches be crazy!


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I saved this one for CellarDoor



Wow, uh...thanks?


----------



## SFW (Feb 14, 2011)

CD have you ever run proviron?


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I brought all my bitches V-cards . . . keep em all happy. Only CellarDoar missed out



Yea, what's up with that?  I've been ignored today by all my guys.  I'm gonna start replacing muther fuckers.





Or get a complex of some kind.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 14, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> CD have you ever run proviron?



Nope.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Wow, uh...thanks?



You are welcome. Don't say I didn't get you anything for V-day!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 14, 2011)

So I got a confirmation email on where to be for the group interview tomorrow.  Sounds like the lab cleared me due to having a small enough amount of codeine in the system.  That was kinda scary for a min there.  Now, I've gotta show up and get the job.  Supposed to be about 21 fuckers there for 18 jobs so shouldn't be too tough.

It's a tech support deal for high speed internet, which should get me really cheap or free high speed if I get on there.  That would be a sweet benefit.  I don't have much of a tech background at all but know computers well enough to learn.  The guy at the temp agency said having a lot of sales, customer service and call center work would help a lot and I've got lots of that.  Also personality helps and I'm pretty good on the phone, positive, etc.  Should be a go but not gonna look past the hiring process.    Maybe if I'm moar jacked than other ppl there they'll be scared not to hire me.

Gotta be there before 10 so I gotta hit the hay pretty soon here.  Wish me luck w/ it.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyone try Innovative's liquid C yet?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

<-- Al!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> So I got a confirmation email on where to be for the group interview tomorrow.  Sounds like the lab cleared me due to having a small enough amount of codeine in the system.  That was kinda scary for a min there.  Now, I've gotta show up and get the job.  Supposed to be about 21 fuckers there for 18 jobs so shouldn't be too tough.
> 
> It's a tech support deal for high speed internet, which should get me really cheap or free high speed if I get on there.  That would be a sweet benefit.  I don't have much of a tech background at all but know computers well enough to learn.  The guy at the temp agency said having a lot of sales, customer service and call center work would help a lot and I've got lots of that.  Also personality helps and I'm pretty good on the phone, positive, etc.  Should be a go but not gonna look past the hiring process.    Maybe if I'm moar jacked than other ppl there they'll be scared not to hire me.
> 
> Gotta be there before 10 so I gotta hit the hay pretty soon here.  Wish me luck w/ it.




Good luck. At least you can speak English unlike my last high speed internet service providers techs. Fkrs were all from India or some shit and could barely speak English.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You are welcome. Don't say I didn't get you anything for V-day!



Yea thanks.  Too bad it expired like 7 years ago.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea thanks.  Too bad it expired like 7 years ago.



No it says it don't expire until 3004, not 2004, and not to be used in the year 1837! You're good!!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

Embedding disabled fool!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Embedding disabled fool!


 
Fixed Knigglett!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fixed Knigglett!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Much better. I'm gonna drag the laptop upstairs and watch it!


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No it says it don't expire until 3004, not 2004, and not to be used in the year 1837! You're good!!



Ah...well thanks Vortrit.  That was so thoughtful.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ah...well thanks Vortrit.  That was so thoughtful.



You're welcome!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

I think Al finally found true love...


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

Look Al! you could have a threesome!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)

Orgy or bust!! LOL


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 14, 2011)

Lol, you guys are crazy


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bmw (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## CG (Feb 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> My jailor steals my toys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What? To use on himself???
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 15, 2011)

bmw said:


>


 



well that's a pretty cool trick.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 15, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> What? To use on himself???
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Why do people ask me that? No, he's a prude.  They make him uncomfortable Or something so he trashes them.


----------



## CG (Feb 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Why do people ask me that? No, he's a prude.  They make him uncomfortable Or something so he trashes them.


If that's the linee he's feeding you, awesome. 

He's either
1. Using them on himself
2. Using them on another girl
3. Using them on another dude
4. Really is that self concious and is a fucking waste that should revert back to point 1.

Sorry to be a jerk, nothing but love for ya, but come on. This guys gotta be kidding me! 


WOMEN SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO F THEMSELVES WHEN WHERE AND HOW THEY PLEASE!!!


Especially when I can see

GICH!
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Feb 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Why do people ask me that? No, he's a prude.  They make him uncomfortable Or something so he trashes them.



Side note: I know that shits not cheap. He's the equivalent of a girlfriend\wife trashing someones gear..

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Feb 15, 2011)

Alright. Enough gay talk about what CD's lover does with her dildos.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Alright. Enough gay talk about what CD's lover does with her dildos.


 

Werd!!! My Ex last Summer used to lay on my couch mid-afternoon and whip out the Vibe and go to town........Sumtimes she would invite her friend over and they would lay there vibing themselves right in front of me while I'm BBQ'in........My chick forbidded a 3-some which was total BS........If you're gonna invite her over and Vibe away right in front of me then that's cruel and unusual punishment not allowing me to join in.......Damm BITCH!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Werd!!!  My Ex last Summer used to lay on my couch mid-afternoon and whip out the Vibe and go to town........Sumtimes she would invite her friend over and they would lay there vibing themselves right in front of me while I'm BBQ'in........My chick forbidded a 3-some which was total BS........If you're gonna invite her over and Vibe away right in front of me then that's cruel and unusual punishment not allowing me to join in.......Damm BITCH!!



That's fked up. You should unloaded in her face.


----------



## Murder (Feb 15, 2011)

Are you 2 dating? I'll ask again.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 15, 2011)

Murder said:


> Are you 2 dating? I'll ask again.



No I'm dating you're mom, and I treat her like the fucking bitch that she is. I'm going to go bitch slap her right now for bringing a worthless douche like you into this world.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No I'm dating you're mom, and I treat her like the fucking bitch that she is. I'm going to go bitch slap her right now for bringing a worthles douch like you into this world.



Me too, I hit her on tuesdays and thursdays, what days you hitting that blown out hole Vortrit?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 15, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Me too, I hit her on Tuesdays and thursdays, what days you hitting that blown out hole Vortrit?



I've got Monday and Wednesday. I hear RetLAW even fucked her. Shit, today is your day. Make sure to bitch slap her for me.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't mess with the bull young man, you'll get the horns


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I've got Monday and Wednesday. I hear RetLAW even fucked her. Shit, today is your day. Make sure to bitch slap her for me.



Yeah I have to stop and get the box wine for today. She don't take it in the ass unless you bring her a box of wine.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 15, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Yeah I have to stop and get the box wine for today. She don't take it in the ass unless you bring her a box of wine.



Yeah, I bring the box wine and she lets me hit it in the ass then I take the box wine home with me. Stupid bitch.


----------



## Murder (Feb 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No I'm dating you're mom, and I treat her like the fucking bitch that she is. I'm going to go bitch slap her right now for bringing a worthless douche like you into this world.


 

You sound like a woman with pms. Now answer my question, are you two dating?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 15, 2011)

Murder said:


> You sound like a woman with pms. Now answer my question, are you two dating?



I told you I'm not dating anyone. I'm just fucking your bitch mom and I treat her like shit.  

You know what you sound like? A little punk ass bitch!!!


----------



## bmw (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 15, 2011)

bmw said:


>



Somebody put that in the sports thread awhile back. Funny shit!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 15, 2011)

I decided to save a couple bucks and got some Polish Vodka........NEVER Again, my head is killing me........


Salmon Patties on da Q and Sweet Potato and Spinach salad on da side


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I decided to save a couple bucks and got some Polish Vodka........NEVER Again, my head is killing me........
> 
> 
> Salmon Patties on da Q and Sweet Potato and Spinach salad on da side


 
cheap vodka will give you wicked bad hangovers


----------



## Tesla (Feb 15, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> cheap vodka will give you wicked bad hangovers


 
No Doubt...Live and learn........Had a gnarly headache this morning.....I'll stick with Smirnoff at minimum from now on......preferably Stoly, Absolute, or Grey Goose.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 15, 2011)

Cheap vodka is the worse of cheap booze.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2011)

zi hopr i fsvn grt eomr of my jrngrd in yhr ajor tomomoel..  My Cousinfg in in Fheonjix and can]tg plbtknk an mtartarft of th fottlq

\


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Alright. Enough gay talk about what CD's lover does with her dildos.



Whoa there buddy! He ain't my lover, he's my jailor.  And cool of he's using them on himself/another woman/man.  At least he isn't bugging me and he ain't puttin them back after.



Just pisses me off that he wouldn't use them on me.  Or let me use them in front of him.  Hell, I'd make it worth his while.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Just pisses me off that he wouldn't use them on me. Or let me use them in front of him. Hell, I'd make it worth his while.


 
My ex bitch loved when I used the vibe on her when I licked her snatch at the same time.........She just wouldn't let me join her friend.......my last two gf's didn't let me have 3-somes with thier friends even though we all would take naps together........fuckin' bitches.....

My gf from 2 Summers ago let me touch her friends tits while she rubbed my wood, then she freaked out and kicked the friend out...Jealous bitch...

Sorry...these memories are pissing me off........


----------



## bmw (Feb 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Whoa there buddy! He ain't my lover, he's my jailor.  And cool of he's using them on himself/another woman/man.  At least he isn't bugging me and he ain't puttin them back after.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> zi hopr i fsvn grt eomr of my jrngrd in yhr ajor tomomoel.. My Cousinfg in in Fheonjix and can]tg plbtknk an mtartarft of th fottlq
> 
> \


 
McGilf is in danger of spilling DRSE intel!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> zi hopr i fsvn grt eomr of my jrngrd in yhr ajor tomomoel..  My Cousinfg in in Fheonjix and can]tg plbtknk an mtartarft of th fottlq
> 
> \



HFS!  I just got my xannies in the mail ystrday. This was clearly the result of a coupla xannies and natty ices.  I was in bed by 9:30ish and got no fuggin memory of getting on the internets.   No moar mixing xanny and the sauce 4 me.


----------



## CG (Feb 16, 2011)

I swear it said something about gettin a finger jammed in someones ahole and something about your cousin in phoenix.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> HFS!  I just got my xannies in the mail ystrday. This was clearly the result of a coupla xannies and natty ices.  I was in bed by 9:30ish and got no fuggin memory of getting on the internets.   No moar mixing xanny and the sauce 4 me.



Ain't the first time this Bammer Nigger went Fox Shit on Xannies and Alchy-hole


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> No moar mixing xanny and the sauce 4 me.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> HFS! I just got my xannies in the mail ystrday. This was clearly the result of a coupla xannies and natty ices. I was in bed by 9:30ish and got no fuggin memory of getting on the internets.  No moar mixing xanny and the sauce 4 me.


 
Don't your parents live with you? I would've be mixing that shit unless you don't mind your mom finding you naked with your hand on your dick passed out in the living room or sum10.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 16, 2011)

bmw said:


>



Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 16, 2011)

bitch looks like a pinata


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> bitch looks like a pinata


 

shes got a flower growing out her arse!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 16, 2011)

Her arms CANNOT be comfortable either.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 16, 2011)

Tesla said:


> No Doubt...Live and learn........Had a gnarly headache this morning.....I'll stick with Smirnoff at minimum from now on......preferably Stoly, Absolute, or Grey Goose.


I can't even smell cheap vodka or I'll puke after a little accidental aversion therapy where I bought the cheapest bottle I could afford because I planned on getting a hooker BJ later that night, after pouring the whole bottle in a big gulp and chugging it while roaming the streets with my friends I stumbled off and met this pro from Cali, a little cutie mex-mix blondie, just turned 19 and new to Hawaii....went up to her room and all I remember is watching MTV while she slobbed me up I wanted to fuck her so bad but didn't have the dough so I put my clothes on and gopt lost looking for an ATM then I found one but put my card in the deposit slot like a lush, i was pissed so I just wondered off and passed out on the cement benches by the beach......when I woke at dawn my ass numb from sitting on cement for hours and an ice picked being tapped into the back of my skull I went to the bank and got my card and then bought a huge gatorade and advil back to my hotel room and slept until sundown, then i got drunk on good stuff cause it was pay day, and hooked up with a tourist chick....





YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 16, 2011)

Werd on the xannies and alcyhol.  I felt fine till I hit the sack.  Appparently tried to do some CTing in my sleep.  I think when these xannies run out, that's gonna be it.  Ironic thing was I felt fine this am and had a descent SFLegz session today and had plenty of energy.  But that shit does fuck up yur coordination. Felt kinda wobbly this morn.  Good thing I didn't walk out into the hallway fora round of LHJO.  I dont thinki this shit is sum10 to be taken lightly.


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 16, 2011)

Sup kneegrozz? Have any of y'all even started working out yet? Who's abusin placeebos round here?


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 16, 2011)

Tesla said:


> My ex bitch loved when I used the vibe on her when I licked her snatch at the same time.........She just wouldn't let me join her friend.......my last two gf's didn't let me have 3-somes with thier friends even though we all would take naps together........fuckin' bitches.....
> 
> My gf from 2 Summers ago let me touch her friends tits while she rubbed my wood, then she freaked out and kicked the friend out...Jealous bitch...
> 
> Sorry...these memories are pissing me off........


 

He won't do that!  And it sucks cause I will try anything once (even put a flower in my ass).

The way I look at it is this...If the man is asking regularly for something, then it's something he kinda has to have.  Better he do it with me than with someone else.  While we express love thru sex, sex really has little to do with love.  


It makes sense in my head, at least.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 16, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Sup kneegrozz? Have any of y'all even started working out yet? Who's abusin placeebos round here?


 
placeebo abuseing for years now.I piss conola oil


----------



## vortrit (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, this shit is boring. Time for LHJO.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 16, 2011)

Just poppedd a fwe xannies and a coupe natties again.  Hopfully we ain't gonna be standing by for moar.  The last time this happened, I popped a coupla ambiens and  e-mailed a nice schizo conversation to some chick on yahoo. My have to remove and hde the battery this time.  Still slept like a baby tho.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Sup kneegrozz? Have any of y'all even started working out yet? Who's abusin placeebos round here?


 
Yup, Finally after a long lay-off......My wing is finally feeling good, strength down, but still have size with canola injections.


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2011)

I was hoping to sell some Mora Canola oil.. but that sucker started buying DRSE Gears...


----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2011)

What is wrong with this shitty site?...Can't send PM's and it's running slow as fuck!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2011)

It's running great for me. It just don't like you, Al.


----------



## bmw (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 17, 2011)

Nailed the interview and got hired to start Monday!  I was a lil nervous plus still a bit off on sleep cuz of the cough.  So I went to the group interview on like 2.5 hrs of sleep.  Popped some eca so I'd have energy.  Sweated my ASS off during the initial orientation before the interview.  Prob a combo of tren and eca.

I was just on my game, though.  Sold my background and personality big time to the lady I interviewed with.  Some interviews you wonder about but that one I just kinda knew.  Supposedly they haven't heard back from the lab about the drug test but i can't imagine it'd take this long to get it cleared if i took the thing Fri afternoon.

Bought a new bottle of vodka, speaking of vodka, to celebrate.  Bought the Whipped flavor (whipped cream) by Pinnacle. French brand that I like ever since I tried their grape flavor.  Shit smells and tastes just like whipped cream.  Awesome so far in diet root beer and diet orange soda.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2011)

holding 244lbs on a cruise    . . maintenence cals and a little cardio over the next few weeks


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 17, 2011)

WTF's going on.  Is the DRSE Gears Emporium closed for Valentines Day or sum10?  Ahem.... N-balls.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2011)

jewish fkg holiday knigg


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> WTF's going on.  Is the DRSE Gears Emporium closed for Valentines Day or sum10?  Ahem.... N-balls.



LOL

Jew has found himself a few slaves lol


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't laugh at my chicken legs... and don't call me FAT!


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 17, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Don't laugh at my chicken legs... and don't call me FAT!


 

Nice hair...


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Feb 17, 2011)

red hair?


----------



## Goodskie (Feb 17, 2011)

Well it's been 2 years natty but now Im done with school and I have 20 days off a month so I'm starting test tren and anadrol

NB


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2011)

You cats is boring me, I'm going home to SFLegs and them eat a couple zflexes then gift myself a little funkincense and myrrhlo you lily-livered crotch goblins and sprinkle genies....


----------



## Curt James (Feb 17, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> *placeebo abuseing for years now.*I piss conola oil



*Placebo Brand*


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2011)

My boobs are sore and just had a Herpes break-out!!!

Off to the Love Shack!!!!!!!  








YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> My boobs are sore and just had a Herpes break-out!!!
> 
> Off to the Love Shack!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



So she gave you the Herps or not??

FUCKING ANSWER ME!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> My boobs are sore and just had a Herpes break-out!!!
> 
> Off to the Love Shack!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



What the hell has gottin into you Al!? Love shak? wtf?


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 17, 2011)

That's a little less than hetero.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2011)

Al is turning gay...





Oh wait. I bet he's always been gay. Did anyone else know!?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2011)

Is Al this gay yet?






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 17, 2011)

vortrit said:


>







He's not gay, just real secure in the more flaming side of his manhood.





Luv u Al


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2011)

C'mon man...........You know you love it. Vort...







YouTube Video













Thanks CD....I'm secure in my manhood!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2011)

^ Embedding disabled. Thank gawd!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2011)

vortrit said:


> ^ Embedding disabled. Thank gawd!


 
Simple...click the link and watch on YouTube....  GICH!!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Simple...click the link and watch on YouTube....  GICH!!!



I found this instead!  






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2011)

Somehow a Wasp got in my apt. ......... In fuckin' February...Wtf?  Anyway, justice prevailed and the fucker flew into a Spiderweb in the corner of my ceiling and the bitch is stuck.....Just waiting for the show when the Spider comes out and cocoon's it's ass


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2011)

Spiderwebs in your house? Awesome!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 18, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Somehow a Wasp got in my apt. ......... In fuckin' February...Wtf?  Anyway, justice prevailed and the fucker flew into a Spiderweb in the corner of my ceiling and the bitch is stuck.....Just waiting for the show when the Spider comes out and cocoon's it's ass



Prip shotgun that spider when he comes out and then watch the fun.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 18, 2011)

I like spiders. They eat other bugs. Maybe one will eat Al while he's having a LHJO session.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Spiderwebs in your house? Awesome!


 

Spiders are bomb......They kill any flying insects that come in through my balcony.......I'm usually too lazy to close the screen door when I BBQ and that's how they get in.....


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2011)

I should get a venus fly trap too. I get flies in the summer. My one cat eats some of them though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 18, 2011)

you sad motherfuckers . .take your insect facination and GTFO! 

 . . back to topic, the big -titted Russian is bi-sexual. We are off to the casino next weekend to hunt for some extra snatch. JAS is sending me out some of his vitC to start an AP journal! 

To kick things off, Cellar is going to tape herself shoving flowers in her arse so I can LHJO


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2011)

Pics of big titted sputnik woman or GTFO!!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 18, 2011)

werd . . they're E-size . . . hope she's shaved that bushy pubed pussy of hers


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2011)

Bushy?! Mmmm, those are the best!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you ever sack up, Al!?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2011)

No...and I could really use a rip right now with a pinched nerve in my neck......







YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 19, 2011)

No dought. Cool video. A rip would be nice.


----------



## bmw (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 19, 2011)

Been texting with this 21 yr old since yesterday.  He is way hot, confident for his age, funny, sexually aggressive and yet..........I have put him the fucking friend zone.  What is wrong with me?


----------



## SFW (Feb 19, 2011)

@ 21, he's gonna be one broke ass nigger. 

You need to hook up with someone who can help you. Not burden you.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> @ 21, he's gonna be one broke ass nigger.
> 
> You need to hook up with someone who can help you. Not burden you.


 
No doubt...Saney.....errrrrrrr...Cellardoor needs a sugar daddy!


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 19, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> @ 21, he's gonna be one broke ass nigger.
> 
> You need to hook up with someone who can help you. Not burden you.



True.  But I was never looking at him as relationship material...just fun.  But he's gonna be friend fun.

Honestly, after I remove myself from this sticky situation I'm in, Im definitely not gonna get into another relationship for a while.  Obviously I need to work on myself otherwise I wouldn't be in this spot to begin with.


GYCH


----------



## independent (Feb 19, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> @ 21, he's gonna be one broke ass nigger.
> 
> You need to hook up with someone who can help you. Not burden you.



At 21 he would probably rather fuck one of your kids than you.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 19, 2011)

Tesla said:


> No doubt...Saney.....errrrrrrr...Cellardoor needs a sugar daddy!



Lol.....noooooo, I don't. That is just going from one controlling situation to another.  I'd rather be broke.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> At 21 he would probably rather fuck one of your kids than you.



Lol


My kids would kick his ass.  They are mean little fuggers.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 19, 2011)

So CD and Saney are hooking up?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> So CD and Saney are hooking up?


 

now saney has red hair he definately looks like a rooster with his little chicken legs


----------



## vortrit (Feb 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> now saney has red hair he definately looks like a rooster with his little chicken legs



I hope they post wedding pics


----------



## vortrit (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2011)

^^^ 





Fuckin' Clen has me shakin' like a leaf..........I accidentally double dosed it yesterday...forgot it was 200mcg/ml instead of 100mcg/ml........Had to meet my Parents for lunch...My Mom & Dad might think I have a crack problem or Parkinson's.....I was shakin' like a MF'er!!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 19, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fuckin' Clen has me shakin' like a leaf..........I accidentally double dosed it yesterday...forgot it was 200mcg/ml instead of 100mcg/ml........Had to meet my Parents for lunch...My Mom & Dad might think I have a crack problem or Parkinson's.....I was shakin' like a MF'er!!!



Double dosin' on shit that you shouldn't be. What a shame...


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> So CD and Saney are hooking up?



Chico just PMed me and said he thinks I am Saney or Fancy.  But he's leaning toward Saney.




Does this muther fucker notice that we all post at the same time?  Oh! That's right, he ain't so bright.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Chico just PMed me and said he thinks I am Saney or Fancy.  But he's leaning toward Saney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone thought it was me and I almost always post at the same time you do


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Everyone thought it was me and I almost always post at the same time you do




People think the are super sleuths, but really they aren't all that observant.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> People think the are super sleuths, but really they aren't all that observant.



I'm observant. I'm observing those pics you sent me and I'm going to have a LHJO session right now.


----------



## SFW (Feb 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Chico just PMed me and said he thinks I am Saney or Fancy. But he's leaning toward Saney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

the person could be using a miobile device and a pc, concurrently. 

But i stopped caring. If the person in question simply posted a picture of themselves holding a small, hand written note, the questions would be put to rest. But its obvious what the real situation is.

80 degees today btw


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2011)

hey, look at all these jew fucks in this place! about time you cunts fucked off to temple, yeah?


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 20, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> the person could be using a miobile device and a pc, concurrently.
> 
> But i stopped caring. If the person in question simply posted a picture of themselves holding a small, hand written note, the questions would be put to rest. But its obvious what the real situation is.
> 
> 80 degees today btw



Just seems like a lot of trouble to go thru, for months I might add, just to play a prank.


----------



## independent (Feb 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Just seems like a lot of trouble to go thru, for months I might add, just to play a prank.



True.  Now send me some nudies that my wife and I can masturbate to.


----------



## SFW (Feb 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Just seems like a lot of trouble to go thru, for months I might add, just to play a prank.


 

Damnit Saney, enough of this nonsense!


----------



## SFW (Feb 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> hey, look at all these jew fucks in this place! about time you cunts fucked off to temple, yeah?



Is that today? I think it was yesterday.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2011)

I hear you have breasts vortrit.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear you have breasts vortrit.



You're thinking of RetLAW and Saney.


----------



## SFW (Feb 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear you have breasts vortrit.




, that no dick fucker, Vortrict, I gots sum extra Lectro ??


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You're thinking of RetLAW and Saney.




Picture nigger or STFU !


----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Picture nigger or STFU !



How about you go fuck yourself instead. I'm not posting pictures of myself trying to convince everyone I actually look good when I don't like you do. What a fag...

And for the record I had a  whole album full of pictures of me on here, but I took them down because of lack of interest. And no I'm not posting them up again so you can have new LHJO material.

You're too stupid to multi-quote, you're too stupid to edit a post, and you're too stupid to post a youtube video. Even if I did put my pictures back in my album you'd be too fucking stupid to find them.

Nice tits though!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> , that *no dick fucker*, Vortrict, I gots sum extra Lectro ??



That's right I'm a NO DICK FUCKER, which means I don't fuck dicks. You're even too fkg stupid to insult me properly. What an ass!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 20, 2011)

What's up nb's. You guessed it Tren has me cracked out again I look like a Arab all tan with black bags under my eyes.Wateing for trazdone I got to kick in.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 20, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> True.  Now send me some nudies that my wife and I can masturbate to.



Only if you send me vid of you and your wife masturbating in return.   

Fair is fair. 



Mr. Fantastico said:


> Damnit Saney, enough of this nonsense!



I'd rather be you or Vortrit, at least neither of you have posted vid of you shaking your ass in pink panties.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 21, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'd rather be you or Vortrit, at least neither of you have posted vid of you shaking your ass in pink panties.



You are me. Somebody figured it out. I'm doing one on the computer and another on a mobile device. I've got several accounts because I have nothing better to do with my time than try to make people on the internet think I'm two different people.


----------



## bmw (Feb 21, 2011)

but...wait...I'm cybering with BOTH of you!!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 21, 2011)

bmw said:


> but...wait...I'm cybering with BOTH of you!!!



Sorry, that's just the way it is.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of the Bear Jew?


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 21, 2011)

I really miss you jew, non-working out, ghey NB's. Really... I do.



WTF is Sitch?


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 21, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Only if you send me vid of you and your wife masturbating in return.
> 
> Fair is fair.
> 
> ...


 
I'm down for that... And already have the vids ready to go.

You better not be Saney FFS!!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 21, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I really miss you jew, non-working out, ghey NB's. Really... I do.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is Sitch?



If its dark geared god you speak of, I read on another board that he was going to like africa for a month, no communacation. 

GICH


----------



## CG (Feb 21, 2011)

1000th post knigs

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Feb 21, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> If its dark geared god you speak of, I read on another board that he was going to like africa for a month, no communacation.
> 
> GICH



His last post.

I don't think he's coming back on here from what this says. I still neg him all the time for fun. I'm going to see if I can get him in the red.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 21, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> 1000th post knigs



Wow. 1,000 post. You must have a raging hard-on!


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 21, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> If its dark geared god you speak of, I read on another board that he was going to like africa for a month, no communacation.
> 
> GICH


 
GYCH!

You think he's bringing some back? Just wondering...


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone know anything about GAULS? What's the deal on their large DVD's? Just wondering...


----------



## SFW (Feb 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Anyone ever heard of the Bear Jew?


 



I have. Hes pretty jerked and tan. But you already knew that


----------



## CG (Feb 21, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Wow. 1,000 post. You must have a raging hard-on!


Only when I think about you... errr cellardoor... whoever you are!


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2011)

I know nobody gives a nigger turd, but i moved up to 90lb DB's on my Incline Press!!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2011)

If someone can possibly locate 237lbs in this picture.. I will surrender my ENTIRE Gear stash..


----------



## SFW (Feb 21, 2011)

lmao 
That guinea fuck is not a LB over 180


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> If someone can possibly locate 237lbs in this picture.. I will surrender my ENTIRE Gear stash..


 
Depends how tall he is!


Who is that??


----------



## vortrit (Feb 21, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> If someone can possibly locate 237lbs in this picture.. I will surrender my ENTIRE Gear stash..



Free canola!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Free canola!


 

   









YouTube Video


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 22, 2011)

Sup nigels? Will the CT ever get back to the place I spent entirely too much of my 'between pinning' time? My ol' asked me, "WTF aren't you on your stupid forum anymore". JFC!!!! Even she knows it's starting to slip up in this mofo.

WTF is G Mac G?

No AP stories. No GILF/Golden corrall infos... I can't fukkin take it anymore.

Maybe it's just the lack of T coursing thru my nutz...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Sup nigels? Will the CT ever get back to the place I spent entirely too much of my 'between pinning' time? My ol' asked me, "WTF aren't you on your stupid forum anymore". JFC!!!! Even she knows it's starting to slip up in this mofo.
> 
> WTF is G Mac G?
> 
> ...


 
werd . . not even a steaming hot rice story from Gears McGilf


----------



## vortrit (Feb 22, 2011)

I want to hear a granny AP story!


----------



## dayday87 (Feb 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I want to hear a granny AP story!


 
What about a girl with cerebral palsy AP story?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 22, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> What about a girl with cerebral palsy AP story?



Even better


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Depends how tall he is!
> 
> 
> Who is that??



Some guy on Facebook named Franklin Delsalvo. He hates on me so much because he thinks i use steroids... And that nigger claims to be 237lbs..

My ex is his friend and said thats an old photo lol... I sure hope it is


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Some guy on Facebook named Franklin Delsalvo. He hates on me so much because he thinks i use steroids... And that nigger claims to be 237lbs..
> 
> My ex is his friend and said thats an old photo lol... I sure hope it is


 
You should kick his ass


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> You should kick his ass



She won't let me fight him... But he talks so much fucking shit its ridiculous..


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> She won't let me fight him... But he talks so much fucking shit its ridiculous..


 
Well maybe your paths will cross


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Well maybe your paths will cross



I hope so.. That whopper fucking POS... that nigger talks so much trash.. ARH!

But he's Superman, so i don't think i can win  I mean, you seen his picture.. thats 237lbs of PURE MAN!!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bmw (Feb 23, 2011)

for the bros...






YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2011)

Damnit, slept wrong on the couch or something. Upper right side of back hurts like hell. Need some of that benzo, vikes or whatever else is cool to abuse these days.


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 23, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> *She won't let me fight him*... But he talks so much fucking shit its ridiculous..


 
WTF does that mean? Stomp a hole in that kniggs azz. 

GICH!


----------



## CG (Feb 23, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> WTF does that mean? Stomp a hole in that kniggs azz.
> 
> GICH!



This @^^

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Feb 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 23, 2011)

I am sitting in the house alone.






  Finally!


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I am sitting in the house alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
why is that good??  i hate being alone.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> why is that good?? i hate being alone.


 
ppl think you're queer sayin shit like that klc

being along = lhjo time


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 23, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> why is that good??  i hate being alone.



Because I have been in a very bad relationship for a while now and he has moved out.








Yay.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 23, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> ppl think you're queer sayin shit like that klc
> 
> being along = lhjo time


 
lol. i would rather be jacked off by someone else anyday. left hand, right hand, forehand, backhand, i don't give a fuck. JUST JACK IT!!!



CellarDoor said:


> Because I have been in a very bad relationship for a while now and he has moved out.
> 
> Yay.


 
well "i'm sorry" and "congratulations" all at the same time, i guess. i was in a BAD relationship for 15 fucking years. i hope you didn't waste as much of your life on a non-deserving piece of shit as i did.

good luck. there are good ones out there - i promise. . .


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Because I have been in a very bad relationship for a while now and he has moved out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay.



Want a roommate with Anger Issues and a small small penis who will never try to pressure you into sex because he's too ashamed of his man-hood?


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 23, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> lol. i would rather be jacked off by someone else anyday. left hand, right hand, forehand, backhand, i don't give a fuck. JUST JACK IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm sorry to hear that cause it does suck with a capital "S"



And thanks.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 23, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Want a roommate with Anger Issues and a small small penis who will never try to pressure you into sex because he's too ashamed of his man-hood?



That's basically what I just got rid of, only he constantly tried to pressure me into sex.


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2011)

Guess i'll take that as a no


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 23, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Guess i'll take that as a no



Aww.  Sorry, baby.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That's basically what I just got rid of, only he constantly tried to pressure me into sex.



Have sex with me. Wait... I don't have to ask. I am you!


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Have sex with me. Wait... I don't have to ask. I am you!


 

i KNEW it. . .


----------



## Tesla (Feb 23, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i KNEW it. . .


 
Interesting how Saney, Vortrit, and Cellardoor all show up at around the same time and respond to each other without fail.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Interesting how Saney, Vortrit, and Cellardoor all show up at around the same time and respond to each other without fail.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Have sex with me. Wait... I don't have to ask. I am you!




So are we using the right hand or the left hand tonight?


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Interesting how Saney, Vortrit, and Cellardoor all show up at around the same time and respond to each other without fail.



You are not allowed to be a nonbeliever. I told you I'd prove i was a chick and you pussed out.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 23, 2011)

YouTube Video













Gotta love Bill Bailey


----------



## vortrit (Feb 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Interesting how Saney, Vortrit, and Cellardoor all show up at around the same time and respond to each other without fail.



I have better shit to do than make a bunch of accounts on here. Maybe it's you.

What's even sadder is that you actually care. I mean, even if someone does have two accounts and is pretending to be a woman who give a fuck? Seriously. It's not like you're ever going to meet these people or you're trying to fuck someone on here anyway. If you're trying to pick up a date on a message board you're a loser anyway and deserve to be lied to.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I have better shit to do than make a bunch of accounts on here. Maybe it's you.
> 
> What's even sadder is that you actually care. I mean, even if someone does have two accounts and is pretending to be a woman who give a fuck? Seriously. It's not like you're ever going to meet these people or you're trying to fuck someone on here anyway. If you're trying to pick up a date on a message board you're a loser anyway and deserve to be lied to.


 
Easy champ......Who said I was trying to pick up a date at this fucking place you eff-knob....I have plenty in my bull-pen here......

I'm just fucking with you....I could give a flying fuck who Cellardoor is and she/he could probably give a fuck who I am.....

Quit being so fuckin' defensive...JFC!!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Easy champ......Who said I was trying to pick up a date at this fucking place you eff-knob....I have plenty in my bull-pen here......
> 
> I'm just fucking with you....I could give a flying fuck who Cellardoor is and she/he could probably give a fuck who I am.....
> 
> Quit being so fuckin' defensive...JFC!!!



I was just generalizing even though I did quote you. I should have clarified. It's not a big deal anyway.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I was just generalizing even though I did quote you. I should have clarified. It's not a big deal anyway.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Easy champ......Who said I was trying to pick up a date at this fucking place you eff-knob....I have plenty in my bull-pen here......
> 
> I'm just fucking with you....I could give a flying fuck who Cellardoor is and she/he could probably give a fuck who I am.....
> 
> Quit being so fuckin' defensive...JFC!!!


 
when I strike it rich in gold Im gonna fly to the US and rape all you fags


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> when I strike it rich in gold Im gonna fly to the US and rape all you fags


 
 . . except cellar, Im gonna make sweet sweet love to 











 . .  and then anally rape


----------



## SFW (Feb 24, 2011)

^ that would hurt vortrits asshole, wouldnt it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ^ that would hurt vortrits asshole, wouldnt it?


 
its a jewish arsehole so yeah


----------



## vortrit (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ^ that would hurt vortrits asshole, wouldnt it?



Because it's not as loose as yours?


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Feb 24, 2011)

My hole is plenty loose. Please, of course if you dare, cum in!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . except cellar, Im gonna make sweet sweet love to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's pretty much the only place you can stick it...


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 24, 2011)

yall some funny mother fuckers.


----------



## SFW (Feb 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Because it's not as loose as yours?


 
No. I was implying that you are CellarThirdleg duh


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 24, 2011)

^^^ 


I need some Liquid "C"......Sten's a rip off now......I guess Precision it is!!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 24, 2011)

I picked some up from Innovative Research, it works pretty well.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 24, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I picked some up from Innovative Research, it works pretty well.


 
That's Innovative Peptides, right?

Yeah, I used to use them....It worked well, probably better than Sten...

I'll check it out!!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah same thing.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 24, 2011)

Kudos CD.  Better to be alone than with an asshole.  Site won't let me rep you.  I have to spread it around first.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Buzzard (Feb 24, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> That's pretty much the only place you can stick it...


 
Sword fight???


----------



## vortrit (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> No. I was implying that you are CellarThirdleg duh



How did you know? I told Al to keep it a secret!!!


----------



## SFW (Feb 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Feb 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 24, 2011)

^ That's good shit!


----------



## independent (Feb 24, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Because I have been in a very bad relationship for a while now and he has moved out.
> Yay.



You have custody of the kids?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 24, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> You have custody of the kids?



She's putting them up for adoption, and I'm moving in.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 24, 2011)

Alot of canola pinners round here!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 24, 2011)

I found geared jesus














I'm the alpha omega


----------



## vortrit (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks more like Charles Manson.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 24, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> You have custody of the kids?



I have the kids with me, but he just left so I haven't had a chance to sue for legal custody.  I'm planning on it for sure.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . except cellar, Im gonna make sweet sweet love to
> 
> 
> 
> . .  and then anally rape



Oh Captn, you are the man of my dreams.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Looks more like Charles Manson.


 







YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 25, 2011)

Nothing like a good Manson speech...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2011)

jfc you're all a bunch of boring cunts 

 . . me and the Russian are off to the casino to look for a chick to AP together


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> jfc you're all a bunch of boring cunts
> 
> . . me and the Russian are off to the casino to look for a chick to AP together


 
 . . also I get to shave her muff . . thank fk for that


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 25, 2011)

WTF, no sputnik tits pictures?!


----------



## CG (Feb 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> jfc you're all a bunch of boring cunts
> 
> . . me and the Russian are off to the casino to look for a chick to AP together



Pics or It didn't happen!

Maybe write DRSE on her ass??? 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 25, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Pics or It didn't happen!
> 
> Maybe write DRSE on her ass???
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 
Write it semen across her back...


----------



## vortrit (Feb 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> jfc you're all a bunch of boring cunts
> 
> . . me and the Russian are off to the casino to look for a chick to AP together



I don't trust Russians. He's probably going to slip you a roofie and you're going to wake up with your wallet missing and a sore anus.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 25, 2011)

Telsa is _loving_ the new sheep! 

I used to have a t-shirt that said "I _loved_ your wife".


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2011)

Yay a new max Bench Press!!! 295lbs!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 25, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Yay a new max Bench Press!!! 295lbs!!



That's pretty good.


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2011)

yea.. I'm on my cruise mode and i'm gonna try and hold that strength as best as i can.. then hopefully with my upcoming Bold cycle, i'll blow 295 away


----------



## vortrit (Feb 25, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> yea.. I'm on my cruise mode and i'm gonna try and hold that strength as best as i can.. then hopefully with my upcoming Bold cycle, i'll blow 295 away



I'm not sure I'll ever even hit 300 after fkg up my shoulder.


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww.. 

Thats why i don't do any Shoulder Presses... Worst thing in the world to do.. I read too much


----------



## vortrit (Feb 25, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Aww..
> 
> Thats why i don't do any Shoulder Presses... Worst thing in the world to do.. I read too much



I actually fucked it up bench pressing with an idiot for a spotter. I guess I was an idiot too going for a PR with someone I didn't know as a spotter. It still pops a lot when I move it around but don't hurt to bad unless I try doing heavy weight with it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I don't trust Russians. He's probably going to slip you a roofie and you're going to wake up with your wallet missing and a sore anus.


 
I think you mean wake up in a bath of ice with missing kidneys . . . 

Anyway, it turned out to be a funny night. She kept on bringing over these minger chicks as she didnt want anyone less attractive than her. 

So, I hooked up with this pint-sized cutie at the bar and she cracked the shits and stormed off home.

The cutie wouldnt put out, the Russian wouldnt return calls, so it was home for a round of LHJO


----------



## vortrit (Feb 25, 2011)

Nobody gives a hand-job quite like theCaptn'.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Nobody gives a hand-job quite like theCaptn'.


 

And you know this how?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> And you know this how?



He told me he enjoys LHJO. If you enjoy it that much, you must be good at giving a hand-job.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 25, 2011)

I was going to flame you for posting LP, but that is a cool video.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



you gunna cut yourself cuz?  If so, can I have your gears?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2011)

I need to plan a short but heavy 10 wk abuser ...... Ideas?


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone want 150 Anavar Pills? 10mg Each?


----------



## independent (Feb 26, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Anyone want 150 Anavar Pills? 10mg Each?



sure. why are you giving them away?


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2011)

Cause they are for women. And i'm not giving anything away corn hole.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 26, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Cause they are for women. And i'm not giving anything away corn hole.



Do you mean you're giving away some corn hole.


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2011)

Yea, score my corn hole and receive free Anavar


----------



## vortrit (Feb 26, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Yea, score my corn hole and receive free Anavar



That's not bad. Throw in a few lines of blow and a prostitute and you've got a deal.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I need to plan a short but heavy 10 wk abuser ...... Ideas?


 
yes, I should have expected nothing less from a bunch of unjerked gummybear scoffing couch fags


----------



## vortrit (Feb 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> yes, I should have expected nothing less from a bunch of unjerked gummybear scoffing couch fags



lawl!


----------



## SFW (Feb 27, 2011)

sfw from 2:30 to 5. Now off to cop a sack of mids, followed by ihop sumo breakfast for a shitload of pancakes.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> yes, I should have expected nothing less from a bunch of unjerked gummybear scoffing couch fags



I'll have you know that my gummy bear addiction has no affect on my figure whatsoever.


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2011)

Had a nice night with the girls.. I was drunk before we even left the house 

I chased the girls around with Vicky's dildo lol


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2011)

I loved Deion..


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I need to plan a short but heavy 10 wk abuser ...... Ideas?


 
why not bang out 600mg decca with 50 mg d-bol,I'm sure your still running test


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> why not bang out 600mg decca with 50 mg d-bol,I'm sure your still running test


 
I like the dbol idea.

Wk1-2 Test 800mg
wk3-10 up test 200mg EW
wk1-10 deca 200mg
wk1-6 dbol 40mg ED


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I like the dbol idea.
> 
> Wk1-2 Test 800mg
> wk3-10 up test 200mg EW
> ...


 
why so low with decca?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 27, 2011)

Didn't you just finish a cycle yesterday or something? You need help. PM me for the address to send your gears.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll be back 'on' in 6-7 weeks


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> why so low with decca?



Bump!


----------



## independent (Feb 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I like the dbol idea.
> 
> Wk1-2 Test 800mg
> wk3-10 up test 200mg EW
> ...



That sounds like a great cycle.  I think high dose cycles are gay.  Look at saney, they havent worked for him.

GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> why so low with decca?


 
purely therapeutic purposes - tendons and ligaments.

Test <3 theCaptn'

theCaptn' <3 Test

just need orals to kickstart, the other option is double stacking with Var so perhaps,

wk1-4 dbol 40mg
wk1-6 var 50mg
wk7-10 var 75mg

the question is, oral or inj dbol?


----------



## independent (Feb 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> purely therapeutic purposes - tendons and ligaments.
> 
> Test <3 theCaptn'
> 
> ...




Oral, seems easier.  Have a link to inj. dbol.  I remember seeing it from mexico many moons ago but it was supposed to burn like hell.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> purely therapeutic purposes - tendons and ligaments.
> 
> Test <3 theCaptn'
> 
> ...


 thats what I'm running now just started var 50 mg third week d-bol 40 mg 750 mg test 300 mg tren e


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Oral, seems easier. Have a link to inj. dbol. I remember seeing it from mexico many moons ago but it was supposed to burn like hell.


 
aww old refrovit-B you could drink it or shoot it.I miss the old mexican days

qv
animal power
denkall


----------



## independent (Feb 27, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> aww old refrovit-B you could drink it or shoot it.I miss the old mexican days
> 
> qv
> animal power
> denkall



Refrovit,  that was it.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Refrovit, that was it.


  50 ml bottle 25 mg per ml  was good shit


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> 50 ml bottle 25 mg per ml was good shit


 
That was sweet stuff...used to go to the Pharmacias in Rosarita when I went to San Diego State....It's like going into a CVS and just pointing out the gear u want thru the glass cabinets. 

The syringes they sold were like 18g Horse needles, though. 

You had to really jam that fukker hard to get it thru the skin. 

No more orals for me....my liver is like swiss cheese as it is.


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2011)

Injectable Dbol?? wtf?


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Injectable Dbol?? wtf?


 
yep good shit I don't know why no one else makes it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Injectable Dbol?? wtf?


 
Methandrostenolone (Dbol) 25mg/ml IM

Oxymetholone (Anadrol) 25mg/ml IM 

 . . better bioavailability mg for mg


----------



## jason5519 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Bodyfat % Reduction*

Any ideas on reducing body fat I currently weigh 200 lbs and I want to get to 180 ripped any suggestions. I believe that my body fat is somewhere between 15%-20%.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2011)

jason5519 said:


> Any ideas on reducing body fat I currently weigh 200 lbs and I want to get to 180 ripped any suggestions. I believe that my body fat is somewhere between 15%-20%.


 

*T3 
*Diet(Salmon, Chicken, Steak, Eggs, Oatmeal, Natty PB, Cottage Cheese, Celery, Turkey, Veggies, Fruit, etc....you know the drill)
* Eat 6 times a day(small meals)
*Cardio 4-5 times a week...30 mins. ea.
* SFW
* Tren
* Var


----------



## independent (Feb 27, 2011)

jason5519 said:


> Any ideas on reducing body fat I currently weigh 200 lbs and I want to get to 180 ripped any suggestions. I believe that my body fat is somewhere between 15%-20%.



Look into the Saney diet.  You'll be ripped in no time.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Look into the Saney diet. You'll be ripped in no time.


 
Or this.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Look into the Saney diet. You'll be ripped in no time.


 
 dude picked the wrong thread 

anyway, just finished SFLegz . . 12 rep mod- isolation pre-exhaust followed by 8 rep mod-heavy compound. Been doing like a sumo stance ATG on the squats to work the adductors and get some inside width on the thighs - fkg killer!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 27, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Look into the Saney diet.  You'll be ripped in no time.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 27, 2011)

It's seems like there is one more sheep every time you do that. You must be planning a serious party.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You must be planning a serious party.


----------



## jason5519 (Feb 27, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Look into the Saney diet.  You'll be ripped in no time.


I googled saney diet and didnt get anything?


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 27, 2011)

Im having email sex with Little wing fuckers, she likes anal !


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 27, 2011)

jason5519 said:


> I googled saney diet and didnt get anything?



  thats because your a fucking tool !


----------



## jason5519 (Feb 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> *T3
> *Diet(Salmon, Chicken, Steak, Eggs, Oatmeal, Natty PB, Cottage Cheese, Celery, Turkey, Veggies, Fruit, etc....you know the drill)
> * Eat 6 times a day(small meals)
> *Cardio 4-5 times a week...30 mins. ea.
> ...


SFW
* Tren
* Var  could you school me on the shorthand terminology please thank you.


----------



## jason5519 (Feb 27, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> thats because your a fucking tool !


Tool?


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2011)

jason5519 said:


> I googled saney diet and didnt get anything?


The CT requires 500 post or gtfo


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 27, 2011)

jason5519 said:


> I googled saney diet and didnt get anything?




You need a complete fucking makeover, WTF ??  You look like Howdy Doody


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 27, 2011)

jason5519 said:


> Tool?




Yep..  Google it !


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 27, 2011)

jason5519 said:


> I googled saney diet and didnt get anything?




You need to get Saney to fix your hair do also, bro you ever get laid ??


----------



## Marklar? (Feb 27, 2011)

retlaw, al bundy called. he wants his face back.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 27, 2011)

Marklar? said:


> retlaw, al bundy called. he wants his face back.




Your fucking with a madman,but since you disturbed the nest, ill play.   your Mom called she's on her way for some and  im going to use her mouth as my  and take a dump in it before I send her back home, Id pass on the kiss goodnite jerkoff !


----------



## Marklar? (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice beanie hat faggot. 

coklaw, can you look any creepier? is that you in the avy? what a not big aids monkey you are


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 27, 2011)

Marklar? said:


> Nice beanie hat faggot.
> 
> coklaw, can you look any creepier? is that you in the avy? what a not big aids monkey you are


 Really, Id snap your neck fucker in a sec


----------



## Marklar? (Feb 27, 2011)

cocklaw, was your face ever used as a pinata at a childs party?


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2011)

Who is this four post fag gtfo


----------



## vortrit (Feb 27, 2011)

Marklar? said:


> Nice beanie hat faggot.
> 
> coklaw, can you look any creepier? is that you in the avy? what a not big aids monkey you are


----------



## vortrit (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm looking for a new ring tone for my phone. What do you guys thing of this one?






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm looking for a new ring tone for my phone. What do you guys thing of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2011)

YouTube Video












Vortrit started it!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2011)

^^^ lol, I can just imagine a drunken Telsa jerking off to that tune, tears rolling down his face


----------



## vortrit (Feb 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



This might be the one!


----------



## bmw (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 27, 2011)

bmw said:


>



A new ring tone and now a new screen saver all in the same day! GYCH!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2011)

jason5519 said:


> Tool?



Yeah, Nigga! Tool!






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 28, 2011)

bmw said:


>



illlllllllllllllllll


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ the gheyest cat pic posted ever


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, Nigga! Tool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, I love tool.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 28, 2011)

What would you call the Flintstones if they were black?



Niggers!


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 28, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hmmmm, I love tool.


 
You need tool...


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 28, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Who is this four post fag gtfo



You see, young marklar. Those marklars don't care about marklar marklar. They just want to take your marklar and marklar their own marklar. The only marklar for this is to marklar.


----------



## CG (Feb 28, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> You see, young marklar. Those marklars don't care about marklar marklar. They just want to take your marklar and marklar their own marklar. The only marklar for this is to marklar.


Lmao bingo!  
GYCH 


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 28, 2011)

Who's the orange guy with the beanie?


----------



## CG (Feb 28, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Who's the orange guy with the beanie?



Idk he looks familiar though

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Who's the orange guy with the beanie?



lawl!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2011)

stephanie wants to suck my cock


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> stephanie wants to suck my cock



You've got a cock?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 28, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> stephanie wants to suck my cock


 
She doesn't swallow though.


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 28, 2011)

So spray her up...

GICH!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2011)

What the happened to that bitch NB? I hope he didn't lame the eff out and join the work-force.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> She doesn't swallow though.


 
spitting works once it's in her mouth who cares


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> spitting works once it's in her mouth who cares



I agree.. Nothing beats that.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2011)

Or when your load comes out make sure Saney is the room with his mouth open.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 28, 2011)

Fuck it!!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video


 
hey have you checked out precision peptides seem better then the old sten


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm watching lockup women's edition then time for a LHJO session!


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm gonna beat the FUCK outta Mr. Phone Sex.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm gonna beat the FUCK outta Mr. Phone Sex.


 
let me guess, you actually fuck him and now he wont return your calls


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> let me guess, you actually fuck him and now he wont return your calls



No.  I actually never fuck a guy and call him after.  I like to be chased, I guess.  If he don't call me after he just ain't worth my time.



No, he's being a self centered prick right now.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No. I actually never fuck a guy and call him after. I like to be penetrated repeatedly by theCaptn I guess. .


 
noted


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> noted



Lol


----------



## Tesla (Feb 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> noted


 
Fuck that dude's hairy ass, Capp......You da man


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> *Fuck that dude's hairy ass*, Capp......You da man



Queer.


----------



## SFW (Mar 1, 2011)

Sitting in the er on my iPad. Fuck me


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Sitting in the er on my iPad. Fuck me



WTF? What did you do? Foreign object stuck in anus or what?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

Metal Mania on VH1 Classic. 3 hours of butt rock later.

Al would've loved that shit!






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Sitting in the er on my iPad. Fuck me


 
You have an iPad? Thats so ghey


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fuck that dude's hairy ass, Capp......You da man





vortrit said:


> Queer.



Fuck. You. Both.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Sitting in the er on my iPad. Fuck me



Well......what happened?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuck. You. Both.



Why are you saying fuck you to me? I just called him a queer because he was talking about fucking a guys hairy ass. 
I know... Here ya go!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You have an iPad? Thats so ghey


 
x100


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Why are you saying fuck you to me? I just called him a queer because he was talking about fucking a guys hairy ass.
> I know... Here ya go!




You realize that if I were raggin it right now I would have given you a verbal ass raping for that pic.




And he was saying the guy's hairy ass belonged to me and you know it.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You realize that if I were raggin it right now I would have given you a verbal ass raping for that pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I didn't know it. I didn't go through and read the whole thing. 

OMG! Don't tell me off on the internet. I don't think I could take it


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No, I didn't know it. I didn't go through and read the whole thing.
> 
> OMG! Don't tell me off on the internet. I don't think I could take it



Lol some can't, actually.  I've been PMed by a bitch or two for talking shit.  




And I think it's highly irresponsible for you to chime in while not reading the whole thing.  I expected more of you.....


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> And I think it's highly irresponsible for you to chime in while not reading the whole thing.  I expected more of you.....



That's what I'm screaming.  Just cause someone's got a prolapsed starfish doesn't mean you need to be spilling their business for the whole internet. 

What were we talking about again?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2011)

Fucking sick!!!!! 49 reps of 225........he's 1/2 Somoan 1/2 Tongan

He said if they would have told him he was at 49 he would've died for the 50th rep, he thought he only had 47 at the end!!






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol some can't, actually.  I've been PMed by a bitch or two for talking shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just saw it as a chance to make fun of Al. I thought you would be the first person to laugh at that but I guess not. I guess you have feeling for him...


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

sprayherup said:


>



Wake up. No sleeping in the CT. Go do that shit in one of RetLAW's threads.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I just saw it as a chance to make fun of Al. I thought you would be the first person to laugh at that but I guess not. I guess you have feeling for him...



Ok, I admit it.  I am hopelessly in love with Al.  I just got a thing for the type of guy that ignores me on a regular basis and insists I have a dick.





No, really...I'm serious.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ok, I admit it.  I am hopelessly in love with Al.  I just got a thing for the type of guy that ignores me on a regular basis and insists I have a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew it. I've been going about this all wrong.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fucking sick!!!!! 49 reps of 225........he's 1/2 Somoan 1/2 Tongan
> 
> He said if they would have told him he was at 49 he would've died for the 50th rep, he thought he only had 47 at the end!!
> 
> ...



Lol @ the guy in the red shorts moving his hips back and forth.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I knew it. I've been going about this all wrong.



Yes. Yes you have.





Oh! My jailor came by today.  Guess what he brought?



Gummy bears.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 1, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Sitting in the er on my iPad. Fuck me


 
Another light bulb incident?


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

Al needs to do his job and get these queers to quit yawning and sleeping in the CT.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ok, I admit it. I am hopelessly in love with Al. I just got a thing for the type of guy that ignores me on a regular basis and insists I have a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Al needs to do his job and get these queers to quit yawning and sleeping in the CT.


 

Quit fucking yawning and sleeping in the fucking CT!!!!


 Don't mess with the bull, CT'ers. You'll get the horns!!!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fucking sick!!!!! 49 reps of 225........he's 1/2 Somoan 1/2 Tongan
> 
> He said if they would have told him he was at 49 he would've died for the 50th rep, he thought he only had 47 at the end!!
> 
> ...


 
Pretty impressive. But did you see the list of most reps since 2000? Have you heard of any of those guys?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> But did you see the list of most reps since 2000? Have you heard of any of those guys?


 
No, I haven't........Dude is a beast, though!!  

The bench and the 40 are the only ones I watch at The Combine.

Larry Allen Benching 700 was way crazy........This guy says he maxs 550.

Allen did 43 reps and this guy did 49.......I woulda thought his max woulda been higher....at least 600 anyway...


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 1, 2011)

Well Larry Allen was like 400lbs. 

I'm sure this guy will get stronger as he gets older and fills out. 

I'm willing to bet everything he's pulsing THE ONE and stacking it with DHEA.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I'm sure this guy will get stronger as he gets older and *fills out.*


 
 He's already like 320 at 6'1".  ...I'd hate to see him when he "fill out". 

 .....and he's a D-Lineman, not an O-lineman.


----------



## Saney (Mar 1, 2011)

219lbs on the scale tonight.

Max Bench is 295 (i'm weak and will never hit 315, but i am on cruise mode so chill)

Can't wait to start my Test/Bold cycle for 20 weeks. 

I just shaved my back and its sexy


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Quit fucking yawning and sleeping in the fucking CT!!!!
> 
> 
> Don't mess with the bull, CT'ers. You'll get the horns!!!



Eat. My. Shorts.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Eat. My. Shorts.


 


"You want another one!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2011)

fuck I have alot agression today just want to break stuff and hurt ppl I'm not getting my deposit back all I have to say


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> "You want another one!!!!



Eat. My. Shorts.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

^Lulz


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Eat. My. Shorts.


 


"That's another one, right now!  I've
 got you for the rest of your natural born life if you don't watch your
 step!  You want another one?"


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

Nothing beat two queers playing Breakfast Club!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Nothing beat two queers playing Breakfast Club!


 
"You want one too, Vort??? Say the word, just say the
 word!  Instead of going to prison,
 you'll come here!"


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Mar 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> "That's another one, right now! I've
> got you for the rest of your natural born life if you don't watch your
> step! You want another one?"


 Not even close BUD


----------



## CG (Mar 1, 2011)

Sfw today. Douchebag central. Dude loooks at me and goes "you usin this bench?" As I'm picking up db's for incline bench... "yeah 2 more sets".. "ugh ok".. what a douche

Same dude just sits on a bench, other dude tells him he's using the bench.. "well, can I work in with you?" ... "uhhh, yeah, sure..." dbag goes " yeah whatever nevermind...." followed up by muttering under his breath "fucking dick" what a winner

5mins later, all 5 curling racks in use..grrrr rep out that unweighted bar boys!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> Not even close BUD


 
" You know something, Bender?  You ought 
  to spend a little more time trying

  to do something with yourself and a
  little less time trying to impress
  people."


----------



## SFW (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Realtalk (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

Realtalk said:


>



500 or post or GTFO.


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm a fucking NOT BIG!!!


----------



## CG (Mar 2, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm a fucking NOT BIG!!!


And I look like the pilsbury dough boy in the middle.. 


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2011)

lol ok well you're a fatty.. 

I'm just cutting tons of weight before my next run.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> 500 or post or GTFO.



You let me in without 500 posts.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 2, 2011)

What happened to the black woman who had an abortion?


Crime Stoppers sent her a check for $500.


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You let me in without 500 posts.



Because you pretend to have a Vagina.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 2, 2011)

Went out last night with a type of guy that wouldn't usually consider.  Real good looking, blond, younger.  And now I remember why I don't go for these types.  


JFC


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 2, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Because you pretend to have a Vagina.



Your the one dancing around in your pink panties and posting that shit up for Prince. 






Your just jealous of my vagina.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2011)

YouTube Video











C-Harper at his best!!


----------



## CG (Mar 2, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> lol ok well you're a fatty..
> 
> I'm just cutting tons of weight before my next run.



Ouch  how'd you stop being blubbery like me???

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2011)

Eat less. Eat better. Huge protein shakes inplace of meals.. 

Soon i'll be hot like Mr. Fantastico and i'll send Vicky videos of my cock


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You let me in without 500 posts.



That's because everyone knows I already have 500 post on this account.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> What happened to the black woman who had an abortion?
> 
> 
> Crime Stoppers sent her a check for $500.



Lulz!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2011)

Im gonna start cutting for 8 weeks. 

After which I'll be Big and so desirable that even you fags who pretend youre not fags will make threads about wanting to suck my cock.

Jerked I think they call it


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CG (Mar 3, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Eat less. Eat better. Huge protein shakes inplace of meals..
> 
> Soon i'll be hot like Mr. Fantastico and i'll send Vicky videos of my cock



Big mrp shake..  

maybe some t3 and just strip myself down completely!  wtf clen doesn't do shit for me, shit makes me TIRED. Maybe ill make myself into a peptide pincoushin? 

Good luck lookin like mr f. You're gonna need your own tanning bed to get that color
GYCH

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

Homos.


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2011)

I needed to change the batteries in my scale.. and because of that, I revealed my true weight.. 

220


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I needed to change the batteries in my scale.. and because of that, I revealed my true weight..
> 
> 220



I think you need to get a new scale.


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2011)

Nah.. that was the walmart special.. bitch cost me 45$

it still says my BF% is 27% tho lol

am i that fat?


----------



## SFW (Mar 3, 2011)

my scale tells me how desirable i am in a robot voice. and when i step off it asks me to come back soon in a gay voice. its really creepy. i need a new scale.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Mar 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Nah.. that was the walmart special.. bitch cost me 45$
> 
> it still says my BF% is 27% tho lol
> 
> am i that fat?



Yes.


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2011)

Is this workout horrible or what?

5 sets of squats with increments of 10lbs Each set, and 3 sets of Leg Extensions??  Is that at least good enough to maintain? my goal is just to keep moving up in squat weight since i know i don't have a bum knee anymore..


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Is this workout horrible or what?
> 
> 5 sets of squats with increments of 10lbs Each set, and 3 sets of Leg Extensions??  Is that at least good enough to maintain? my goal is just to keep moving up in squat weight since i know i don't have a bum knee anymore..



That does suck. Why don't you do a real workout?


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 3, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> YouTube Video



Lolz


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That does suck. Why don't you do a real workout?



Depends on how I eat going into the workout.. If the diet sucks, i won't make it long.  I'm only really worried about squatting anyway.. I just need to lift more.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Depends on how I eat going into the workout.. If the diet sucks, i won't make it long.  I'm only really worried about squatting anyway.. I just need to lift more.



I have always based my leg workouts around squats.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I have always based my leg workouts around squats.


 Is that done in line at Mcd's when u drop changeon the ground


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 3, 2011)

it's mardi gra bitch's I fucked a whore in the bathroom of a club last night and got      caught and thrown out I didn't even get to cum


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 3, 2011)

It's like girls gone wild here will go out tonight again and hopefully be able to sfw tomorow


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 3, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> it's mardi gra bitch's I fucked a whore in the bathroom of a club last night and got      caught and thrown out I didn't even get to cum



Lol, that sux.


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd go to jail to bang some hot whore in the bathroom... have two kids with her, move in, become a controlling partner, then be kicked out and lose custody of the kids like CD's ex


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Is that done in line at Mcd's when u drop changeon the ground



Wrong again. I hate McDonalds. It's Burger King.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 3, 2011)

CAST IRON JOLLY N***** BANK


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 3, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I'd go to jail to bang some hot whore in the bathroom... have two kids with her, move in, become a controlling partner, then be kicked out and lose custody of the kids like CD's ex



  keep those goal nice and high, baby.


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> keep those goal nice and high, baby.



When it cums to life-like scenarios with you, i'm game for a bucket a cum.. yea


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> When it cums to life-like scenarios with you, i'm game for a bucket a cum.. yea



Is that how much of it you drank?


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2011)

No comment


----------



## Natty Al (Mar 3, 2011)

Cried myself to sleep last night. Started shaking violently and woke up. I really dont think my gear is legit. Either that or i have polio. You guys think its HIV? Can i has free gears? I just dropped 7 ml's of vit C and NOTHING. something isnt right.


----------



## Natty Al (Mar 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

Natty Al said:


> Cried myself to sleep last night. Started shaking violently and woke up. I really dont think my gear is legit. Either that or i have polio. You guys think its HIV? Can i has free gears? I just dropped 7 ml's of vit C and NOTHING. something isnt right.



You have AIDS and polio plus your gear is bunk.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 3, 2011)

Natty Al said:


> Cried myself to sleep last night. Started shaking violently and woke up. I really dont think my gear is legit. Either that or i have polio. You guys think its HIV? Can i has free gears? I just dropped 7 ml's of vit C and NOTHING. something isnt right.



I think you have pussyitis.


----------



## Natty Al (Mar 3, 2011)

Can i come over Vortrit? Please hold me!!!


----------



## Natty Al (Mar 3, 2011)

Cellar, you are not allowed to say the word Pussy. You do not have a pussy. You are a homosexual man pretending. So stfu you fraud. Vortrit, can i come over and snuggle?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 3, 2011)

Since you're acting like a damn not-big emo fairy, maybe this will be more your speed.  Sprinkle some glitter on it and it'll be like you're in the movie.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

Natty Al said:


> Cellar, you are not allowed to say the word Pussy. You do not have a pussy. You are a homosexual man pretending. So stfu you fraud. Vortrit, can i come over and snuggle?



Sure. Come on over to Kansas City. Meet me downtown. I'll be there to pick you up later.

Bring a couple of cans of Fleshjack with you.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Bring a couple of cans of Fleshjack with you.



Don't forget the sh*tty Merlot.  Mix it with Al's tears to wash off the HIV/shame.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Wrong again. I hate McDonalds. It's Burger King.


 Sorry i knew it was one of them


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2011)

Natty Al said:


> Cellar, you are not allowed to say the word Pussy. You do not have a pussy. You are a homosexual man pretending. So stfu you fraud. Vortrit, can i come over and snuggle?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Don't forget the sh*tty Merlot.  Mix it with Al's tears to wash off the HIV/shame.



Sounds like a sexy time!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Sorry i knew it was one of them



Unless I find coupons to Dairy Queen in the neighbors mail box...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Unless I find coupons to Dairy Queen in the neighbors mail box...


 DQ does have good forr, been about 8 years sense i had sum


----------



## SFW (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome back queer. How was Kenya?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't sleep for shit. I've come to join the fun. whats up you lowlife tanned gringos


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I think you have pussyitis.



I think you have third legitis


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 3, 2011)

Natty Al said:


> Cellar, you are not allowed to say the word Pussy. You do not have a pussy. You are a homosexual man pretending. So stfu you fraud. Vortrit, can i come over and snuggle?



Would you feel more comfortable if I called you a bitch then?


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 3, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I think you have third legitis



I think if I did your nipple rubbing ass would be begging for a taste.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

lawlz. I keep telling myself I'm not going to log onto my CellarDoor account anymore, but it's so much fun!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2011)

Natty Al said:


> Cellar, you are not allowed to say the word Pussy. You do not have a pussy. You are a homosexual man pretending. So stfu you fraud. Vortrit, can i come over and snuggle?


 

lol@ natty Al . . a hefty dose of DHEA is sure to cure your ills


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> lol@ natty Al . . a hefty dose of DHEA is sure to cure your ills



Since natty Al is no longer Alpha...does that make him Beta-Al? 

GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Since natty Al is no longer Alpha...does that make him Beta-Al?
> 
> GICH!


 
 YEs!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Welcome back queer. How was Kenya?


 many good kills out there in the horn of africa


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok I had enough Mardi gra seen so many tits its not funny.I'm comeing off three day binge...need to sfw I'm becomeing even smaller and less desireable then ever


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Ok I had enough Mardi gra seen so many tits its not funny.I'm comeing off three day binge...need to sfw I'm becomeing even smaller and less desireable then ever



Prolly from all that Uncle Z your shooting (canola oil)


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## independent (Mar 4, 2011)

So what happened to NiggerBalls?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 4, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> So what happened to NiggerBalls?


 
I think he's in jail now. Coupon fraud.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 4, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I think he's in jail now. Coupon fraud.




poor jew has no money for bail, sad thing even if he had the money he wouldn't pay for his freedom


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 4, 2011)

They give you free food in jail. Score!!!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 5, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> They give you free food in jail. Score!!!



Ass raping at not charge too. Saney would love it


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2011)

Gee I miss that Pyes. I bet Mr F does too.

Well don't worry Mr F! I've created a thread especially for you and your ilk!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/123726-hero-worshipping-pyes-thread.html#post2208109


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Mar 5, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>



O'rly?


----------



## SFW (Mar 5, 2011)

fuck this thread.


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2011)

That bitch is holding her OJ with her feet....

Now if she could aim her piss into the cup, then drink it... that'd be impressive... until then..... Failure!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> fuck this thread.


 
Maybe its Fuck you


----------



## SFW (Mar 5, 2011)

shut the fuck up you old spic. Go back to Africa and do us a favor.


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> shut the fuck up you old spic. Go back to Africa and do us a favor.


 
Your time of the month?try some midol


----------



## SFW (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>


 Don't be a hater like you bow down to a nigga thats greater than you


----------



## SFW (Mar 6, 2011)

^ delusional old spaniard.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ^ delusional old spaniard.


 
indeed, intel suggests he stinks of cabbage


----------



## Saney (Mar 6, 2011)

I need to buy a new scale.... this thing can't be right when I'm this blubbed.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 6, 2011)

Fuck midol.  All the pros use methyl-midol and pin tiger blood.  Unless you don't enjoy WINNING!


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 6, 2011)

This thread is moving kinda slow.  How are my favorite deviants?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 6, 2011)

Pretty good here.  Did a sf legs session today.  Had to avoid legs for a bit after the right quad tightened the hell up and was painful as hell for close to a week.  My suspicion is it was from pinning.  I'm guessing maybe I hit a nerve or something.  There was a bit of bruising at the injection site but that was on the upper/outer quad and the knotted up part was right around the middle.  Felt like a damn cripple limping around.

It was largely gone but still a little tender today.  The workout didn't hurt more than a standard leg workout would.  Added weight or reps to all exercises so it went well.  Finished the second week of training at work.  Lotta technical details so it's kinda mentally taxing.  Two more weeks and I'll move to my actual desk.  It'll be nice to have more room but there are some serious characters in my class.

One dude is a lot like most of us aside from the gym stuff.  Dude will say pretty much anything and is always saying borderline offensive things that could be taken either way.  Most days I'm cracking the fuck up trying not to openly laugh.  One day i was practically crying when he asked "So how can we tell if he's hung?" referring to a theoretical caller that was experiencing a "hung" modem that would prevent data traffic, etc.  One day I was laughing so hard after lunch my cough got triggered so the laugh turned into hacking.  Literally thought I was gonna throw up on the desk since my lunch was all shaken up.  Funny shit.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ^ delusional old spaniard.


 you  puto-rican hybred jew


----------



## SFW (Mar 6, 2011)

What Will P plays in his whip







YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Mar 6, 2011)

“If you borrowed my brain for five seconds, you’d be like, ‘Dude! Can’t handle it, unplug this bastard!’ It fires in a way that’s maybe not from, uh… this terrestrial realm.”


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> What Will P plays in his whip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Is this what you play before LHJO?






YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> What Will P plays in his whip
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WTF?


L-O-fuckin-L


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Mar 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This thread is moving kinda slow.  How are my favorite deviants?



Post a picture of your tits. That will help...


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Post a picture of your tits. That will help...


Those are pretty much dead on.


----------



## CG (Mar 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Those are pretty much dead on.




You're asian???  
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 6, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> You're asian???
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



No I was talking about from the neck down.  My face looks nothing like that, my skin tone is a bit lighter and I have a little more definition in my body.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 6, 2011)

pics or stfu. you might as well be a fat white boy with some colorful underwear behind his computer collecting multiple junk pics.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 6, 2011)

Supp sippers.  Shitty day today.  Having to stay under the 'rents roof.  The brats were rasisong hell, so I had to pop the crap outta the 8 year old for beating the crap outta his lil bro, so mum oversteps her boundaries and says "you touch him again and I'll call the police."  So I lay into mum and tell her to mind her bidness.  The wife chimes in an tries to calm things down.  At that point, I grab all my shit and head to the door.  Dad asks where I'm going and I say I'm getting the hell out of here.  He's all like "meh, probably a good thing."  So, it ends with me chewing out both 'rents.  Then pops telling me that I'm becoming a monster and acting just like his dad who was a total bastard and a monster.  So we get into it and I finally storm out and I've spent all day in a hotel studying my physiology shit, followed by some xannies and a few nattys when I got done with the other.  Ironically, this has been one othe the most enjoyable days I've had in at least a year.  Maybe the moral of the story is that it does some good to get away from the people closest to you that you only think you love, but deep down are the primary source of your misery.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 6, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> pics or stfu. you might as well be a fat white boy with some colorful underwear behind his computer collecting multiple junk pics.



Ask Captn'. He'll tell ya.


Gears, Vortrit, and a few other have seen what I look like.  You don't get pics cause I don't like you.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ask Captn'. He'll tell ya.
> 
> 
> Gears, Vortrit, and a few other have seen what I look like. You don't get pics cause I don't like you.


 

You know you love me hun.  I'm still waiting on the good stuff.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 6, 2011)

smoking a blunt, listening to some Bob Marley






YouTube Video


----------



## CG (Mar 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No I was talking about from the neck down.  My face looks nothing like that, my skin tone is a bit lighter and I have a little more definition in my body.


 sounds hot  itsbetter off actually, asian broads are crazy lol

 hottie


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 6, 2011)

Laying in bed.feel like absolute shit. Drank too much and diet went to hell all weekend. Ap like 4 times this weekend. Must have done something right 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

Took a Vicodin, watching movies...


----------



## bmw (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ask Captn'. He'll tell ya.
> 
> 
> Gears, Vortrit, and a few other have seen what I look like. You don't get pics cause I don't like you.


 
cellar door is a hot piece of arse . .  I want to make her my pet fish


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> cellar door is a hot piece of arse . .  I want to make her my pet fish


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

bmw said:


>



Lol, there is a baby in the back yard.  That, right there, is a slut breeding facility.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> cellar door is a hot piece of arse . .  I want to make her my pet fish



Hi


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

CD's pic is my wallpaper


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> CD's pic is my wallpaper



Noway, really?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Noway, really?



Of course it is!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Of course it is!




You know I'm secretly in love with you, right, Vortrit?


----------



## CG (Mar 7, 2011)

bmw said:


>


Lmao looked at this one for 5 minutes.. 


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You know I'm secretly in love with you, right, Vortrit?



Of course I do.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

What did you fags do with Al?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 7, 2011)

I think he got arrested as well in that big counterfeit coupon scam with JBalls.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I think he got arrested as well in that big counterfeit coupon scam with JBalls.



Wow. GYCH!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah it's serious. The cops found animal porn on Al's computer too. He'll be away for a while.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Yeah it's serious. The cops found animal porn on Al's computer too. He'll be away for a while.



I wonder if I can get one of his family members to mail me his coupons that haven't expired yet...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## mooch2321 (Mar 7, 2011)

what up you buncha uphill gardeners?  eat any brown eye lately?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

Slow assed CT.






Where u bitches be?


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2011)

law and order is pretty fucking deep when youre stoned


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> law and order is pretty fucking deep when youre stoned



I want to be stoned.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> law and order is pretty fucking deep when youre stoned


 
yes OC make everything pretty deep


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2011)

> I want to be stoned.


id highly recommend you do so then


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2011)

molsted law and order is on right now


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I want to be stoned.



Take a handful of Vicodin.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Take a handful of Vicodin.



I don't have any.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't have any.



It sucks to be you. I scored a few last weekend. I just took one, and I've got two left.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2011)

OC is the only way to go


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> OC is the only way to go



True. Vikes are a good second choice though plus I got them for free.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2011)

test + tbol + NNP


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2011)

Without Al this place is free of you tube vids....


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2011)

Lasagna for Breakfast breeds a "Nok Su Kow!"


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> True. Vikes are a good second choice though plus I got them for free.


I get them both free


----------



## vortrit (Mar 8, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> I get them both free



Giving blow jobs for them is technically not free even if you do enjoy it...


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## CG (Mar 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Giving blow jobs for them is technically not free even if you do enjoy it...




Truth 
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Giving blow jobs for them is technically not free even if you do enjoy it...


----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 8, 2011)

bmw said:


>



Ahahahahaha!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Giving blow jobs for them is technically not free even if you do enjoy it...


 the vet hospital is a great place


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Giving blow jobs for them is technically not free even if you do enjoy it...


i know thats how you get them





this thread has gone down hill fast in the last 40 days..


----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)

hardcore deer porn!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 8, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> i know thats how you get them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2011)

"A Jew broad, won't go out with an Italian alone!"


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi im new and i think youre all gay.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 8, 2011)

OK, I've now seen the good stuff (assuming it's real) and I must confess that I'm (not even secretly) in luv with Cellardoor, even if she is doing the tuck-in.

Edit: I thought the titty pics a few pages back were the real deal. Still waiting. 

But the proposal still stands. Vortit ain't got nothing on me. I'm moar jerked and desirable, and I make better coffee.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 8, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> OK, I've now seen the good stuff (assuming it's real) and I must confess that I'm (not even secretly) in luv with Cellardoor, even if she is doing the tuck-in.
> 
> Edit: I thought the titty pics a few pages back were the real deal. Still waiting.
> 
> But the proposal still stands. Vortit ain't got nothing on me. I'm moar jerked and desirable, and I make better coffee.



My coffee is delicious! I only buy Folders!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 8, 2011)

Meh, My Maxwell House is good to the last drop, no mug is necessary either.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 8, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Meh, My Maxwell House is good to the last drop, no mug is necessary either.



I thought Folders was good to the last drop!? I've been buying the wrong coffee! Folders is the best part of waking up, and that's not saying much. Waking up sucks! I can accept my unjerkedness and undesirability, but sub-standard coffee!?


----------



## CG (Mar 9, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> "A Jew broad, won't go out with an Italian alone!"



"A jew broad, prejucided against italians!"

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I thought Folders was good to the last drop!? I've been buying the wrong coffee! Folders is the best part of waking up, and that's not saying much. Waking up sucks! I can accept my unjerkedness and undesirability, but sub-standard coffee!?


 
Thats the first step to recovery


----------



## CG (Mar 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I thought Folders was good to the last drop!? I've been buying the wrong coffee! Folders is the best part of waking up, and that's not saying much. Waking up sucks! I can accept my unjerkedness and undesirability, but sub-standard coffee!?


Stop being a jew and buy folgers. Folders are what you keep papers in when you're in gradeschool. Real folgers maks you j,t&d


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Stop being a jew and buy folgers. Folders are what you keep papers in when you're in gradeschool. Real folgers maks you j,t&d
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 
tanned you say? so does rubbing faeces on your torso, just as DGG


----------



## CG (Mar 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> tanned you say? so does rubbing faeces on your torso, just as DGG


Lmao. Same with screwing hookers\strippers with a bad spray tan.. not like I know for a fact


Disclaimer:cgrant no longer owns any white shirts or light colored pants which stain easily


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> tanned you say? so does rubbing faeces on your torso, just as DGG


 
natural tan no feces required


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> tanned you say? so does rubbing faeces on your torso, just as DGG


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> Hi im new and i think youre all gay.


 
 welcome back jew


----------



## independent (Mar 9, 2011)

So wheres a legit place to get Vit C from ?  And a decent price.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 9, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> So wheres a legit place to get Vit C from ? And a decent price.


 
precisionpeptides.com


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> So wheres a legit place to get Vit C from ? And a decent price.


 pill or liquid? pill form naps gear..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 9, 2011)

Glad you're back Dark Geared One. If you want some good Vit C, the best place to go is ChemOne Research 

It's a lil moar expensive, but their shit delivers. I also ordered some Viagra from them and it almost made my cock explode during every AP session. It's moar expensive, but you get what you pay for.

In other nuze, I'm bout ready to kick the ole lady to the curb, but I can't. Take my advices and never marry a bitch from another cuntry. She will make your life miserable and you will end up hating the site of her, but you run the risk of losing your kids if you dump her, since the in-laws live 7000 miles away. Yeah, life's a bitch and hindsight is 50/50 at best.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 9, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Stop being a jew and buy folgers. Folders are what you keep papers in when you're in gradeschool. Real folgers maks you j,t&d
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 
This^.  Folders is obviously some kind of generic coffee.  Maxwell House makes your man batter good to the last drop.  Just ask Cellar.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Glad you're back Dark Geared One. If you want some good Vit C, the best place to go is ChemOne Research
> 
> It's a lil moar expensive, but their shit delivers. I also ordered some Viagra from them and it almost made my cock explode during every AP session. It's moar expensive, but you get what you pay for.
> 
> In other nuze, I'm bout ready to kick the ole lady to the curb, but I can't. Take my advices and never marry a bitch from another cuntry. She will make your life miserable and you will end up hating the site of her, but you run the risk of losing your kids if you dump her, since the in-laws live 7000 miles away. Yeah, life's a bitch and hindsight is 50/50 at best.


 
thanks..lol cuntry caught that one..u know my friends married a few flips and a chinese and its like walking into a living hell..everything fine when people are around but then when they alone shit gets unreal they are like the walking dead. one time he vid a fight they had after i had left after a visit it was about how he should tak the trash out a hour earlier on trash day 1.20min later the fight was over. he showed me this i said wow i was wrong she takes great care of him cooking cleaning washing, and is great while people are around but.WOW man ifeel for ya really


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

OH where the fuck is pony/tesla did he get arrested for poking a 15 year old girl


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 9, 2011)

Werd.  They get homesick and nothing is ever good enough.  All they want is a sperm donor and citizenship.  I wish she'd just go the fuck back to China and leave me in peace.  But, now she's got so much dirt on me that I'd be toast in a divorce settlement.  I got all the book smarts, but she's got moar street smarts than I ever thought about having.  She's got transcripts of txt msgs, knows about my gears, affairs, and all.  I'm to the point of not giving a shit and starting all over frankly.  She's blown all my cash anyhoo.  Hell, life's too short.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd. They get homesick and nothing is ever good enough. All they want is a sperm donor and citizenship. I wish she'd just go the fuck back to China and leave me in peace. But, now she's got so much dirt on me that I'd be toast in a divorce settlement. I got all the book smarts, but she's got moar street smarts than I ever thought about having. She's got transcripts of txt msgs, knows about my gears, affairs, and all. I'm to the point of not giving a shit and starting all over frankly. She's blown all my cash anyhoo. Hell, life's too short.


 
they are sneaky. well if she go's back to china it would be done. or wait until she go's back and file sat she abandoned you.. done and done.. just don't drive her to the airport they have cameras all overt hat place.
My friends are unhappy i tell them fuck do you want to die od a stroke or sumthang over fight and stress.. it isn't worth it if ya die of a stoke she get it all and wins that what i tell my friends.but only u can decide that On a side note she might had a dude on the side in china


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ever fucked two girls at once mardi gra fun time


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 9, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Ever fucked two girls at once mardi gra fun time


 
the blond my #1 girl


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Ever fucked two girls at once mardi gra fun time


 YES


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> YES


 
pics or gtfo lol naw it's def. moment to savor forever


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 9, 2011)

brazillian chick and a hot as blond(IM can't handle me right now) lol 
I did so much drinking this past week for mardi gra I need a new liver


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> pics or gtfo lol naw it's def. moment to savor forever


 picture most always come back to haunt you


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> picture most always come back to haunt you


 
 what you talking bout willis.I know nothing


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 9, 2011)

Fuggit.  I wish she did have a dude on the side in China.  But, she's probably too spoilt on caucasian cock to go for a scrawny asian cat.  But, if she found one over there and decided to stay, it would make life a lot easier.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Fuggit. I wish she did have a dude on the side in China. But, she's probably too spoilt on caucasian cock to go for a scrawny asian cat. But, if she found one over there and decided to stay, it would make life a lot easier.


 true some french people over there


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 9, 2011)

Fug the French.  They have small cocks just like the asians.  When I stayed in China for 6 months, this black dude, Tyrone, got moar tailpipe than any of us crackers.  You should move over there.  You'd be a pr0n star.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> tanned you say? so does rubbing faeces on your torso, just as DGG


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Fug the French. They have small cocks just like the asians. When I stayed in China for 6 months, this black dude, Tyrone, got moar tailpipe than any of us crackers. You should move over there. You'd be a pr0n star.


 
well china sounds fun but i'm tried of being known as the guy with the big dick..i have a mind too


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>



after seen this I just had to watch a bruce lee video 






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 9, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Ever fucked two girls at once mardi gra fun time




all them girls in that pic you posted are fuckable , good times indeed.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> picture most always come back to haunt you



translation :  I'm a 40 year old virgin


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 9, 2011)

JP DGD. Don't negg me otherwise I will have old man foremanrules on your ass.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 9, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Stop being a jew and buy folgers. Folders are what you keep papers in when you're in gradeschool. Real folgers maks you j,t&d
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



I've got three cans of Folders I think. I think Gilf is lying because he don't want anyone else on the forum to be jacked and tan and try to steal his date the next time he's at the Golden Coral.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Ever fucked two girls at once mardi gra fun time


 
fk ronnie youre a nb!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I've got three cans of Folders I think. I think Gilf is lying because he don't want anyone else on the forum to be jacked and tan and try to steal his date the next time he's at the Golden Coral.


 
GILF also has to keep some Sanka on hand for his elderly dates.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> natural tan no feces required


 
there is no natural tan, just poo skin


----------



## vortrit (Mar 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> there is no natural tan, just poo skin



Ask Chico if you don't believe theCaptn'. True story!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> fk ronnie youre a nb!



Noob for the win


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 10, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> GILF also has to keep some Sanka on hand for his elderly dates.


 
Nah, I just keep a sixer of Ensure on hand for energy and some WD40 to keep it wet.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Ask Chico if you don't believe theCaptn'. True story!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## OTG85 (Mar 10, 2011)

sprayherup said:


>



Lol


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 10, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> JP DGD. Don't negg me otherwise I will have old man foremanrules on your ass.


 fuck forman


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> fuck forman


 
forman


----------



## dayday87 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sup motherfuckers.. Any of you ever had to do an opi drug class? Im having to do one for failing a drug test for cocaine a while ago and I swear this is the dumbest shit ever. Its a bunch of druggies sitting around talking about drugs while the guy doing the class is a "ex-user" born again christian.. Some people have to go 3 days a week for 12 weeks. Ive though about video taping the class and showing everyone how dumb it is.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 10, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> Sup motherfuckers.. Any of you ever had to do an opi drug class? Im having to do one for failing a drug test for cocaine a while ago and I swear this is the dumbest shit ever. Its a bunch of druggies sitting around talking about drugs while the guy doing the class is a "ex-user" born again christian.. Some people have to go 3 days a week for 12 weeks. Ive though about video taping the class and showing everyone how dumb it is.


 
I never been caught


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> JP DGD. Don't negg me otherwise I will have old man foremanrules on your ass.


 
who?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 10, 2011)

sprayherup said:


>



I wonder if you actually need ID!?!?


----------



## dayday87 (Mar 10, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I never been caught


 
I partied my ass off that weekend and thought 4 days was enough for the blow to pass, I obviously did alot more coke then I thought.

One dude in class got caught having sex outside and was breathalized and blew a .07 but still got a underage drinking charge. He has to go 3 days a week.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 10, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> forman


 http://ad.doubleclick.net/click;h=v...om/pdf/Monarch-Bank-Top-Flight-Entry-Form.pdf


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> who?


 I thought the samething but i did a just in case


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't knock them senior discounts.  The snatch is just as good, if not better, and the old broads pick up the tab every now and again.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2011)

what happened to beta-Al?


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> what happened to beta-Al?


 
OD on sten vit. c and merlot


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> OD on sten vit. c and merlot


 
werd.

Im going to jerk off then eat a roast chicken with sweet potatoes


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> werd.
> 
> Im going to jerk off then eat a roast chicken with sweet potatoes


 
me to minus the chicken and sweets


----------



## independent (Mar 10, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> precisionpeptides.com



Prices are really cheap, is it quality product?


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Prices are really cheap, is it quality product?



The Caber and arimidex working no tits yet


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 10, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> OK, I've now seen the good stuff (assuming it's real) and I must confess that I'm (not even secretly) in luv with Cellardoor, even if she is doing the tuck-in.
> 
> Edit: I thought the titty pics a few pages back were the real deal. Still waiting.
> 
> But the proposal still stands. Vortit ain't got nothing on me. I'm moar jerked and desirable, and I make better coffee.



I am not tucking anything, Gears.  And her body is almost exactly like mine.


----------



## CG (Mar 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I am not tucking anything, Gears.  And her body is almost exactly like mine.



Id vouch for you. If I knew what you looked like 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I am not tucking anything, Gears. And her body is almost exactly like mine.


 
Proof  or GTFO!

GYCH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Id vouch for you. If I knew what you looked like
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 
Id step over you corpse just to place cocktail umbrella's in CD's turds!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Id step over you corpse just to place cocktail umbrella's in CD's turds!



He's not lying. He put cocktail umbrellas in my turds once.


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> he's not lying. He put cocktail umbrellas in my turds once.


 
sounds like some japanese porn


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 11, 2011)

Al's gonna get washed away in the tsunami.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Id step over you corpse just to place cocktail umbrella's in CD's turds!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2011)

sup jewletts - had to sleep with this fkg thing on my face last night


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2011)

sleep problems ehh


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> sleep problems ehh


 
idk whats worse, the apnea of the fkg cure


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> idk whats worse, the apnea of the fkg cure


 
i think i might need one broke the nose several times in the service , ot from being punch neither. but a chick said i snore loud sometimes the the windows shake i think thats a bit of a tall tail but .she not the first one to say that as of late


----------



## independent (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone here use Extreme Peptides?  they have good prices too.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Anyone here use Extreme Peptides? they have good prices too.


 Who the fuck are you..J/K.......i heard they have junk like sten


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Who the fuck are you..J/K.......i heard they have junk like sten


 
bigmoe is a jew who aint allowed to run gears


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> bigmoe is a jew who aint allowed to run gears


 well then he'll love them watered down peps


----------



## vortrit (Mar 12, 2011)

Extreme placebos.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 12, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> sup jewletts - had to sleep with this fkg thing on my face last night


 
Looks like that thing is helping you scoar some nice tailpipe though.  The chick lying next to you is pretty smokin.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2011)

"What am I"

If you add a G to me, I am a place on a ship,
If you get 300 score, then you got an awesome grip,
I can be a kind of cat, and I'm mostly made of glass,
Go to the show of Tin Pan me, with your movie pass.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> "What am I"
> 
> If you add a G to me, I am a place on a ship,
> If you get 300 score, then you got an awesome grip,
> ...



What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 12, 2011)

Had a fun night out after work last night.  The day at work was crazy as hell as one of the more fun guys in my training class got himself canned.  It was only a matter of time because he was always saying the most inappropriate ALL the time like it was nothing.  Would have me dying in class from half the stuff he would say.

Afterward one of the other guys was heading to the bar w/ his wife so the gf and I went w/ them.  He was drinking dinner so he got buzzed up early and his wife had to bail early.  We were gonna jet too but he didn't wanna drink alone so offered to buy all our dranks if we stayed.  Deal!

Had a few bears and 5 or 6 vodka shots.  kept my wits about me since I ate too but this one fucker showed up that was literally like 115 lbs.  Short and scrawny but was drinkin like a champ.  He was sitting by me talking about my arms, kept punching the shit out of the one like "He can take it!".  Drunk as fuck after a while, he got up to take a piss and fell down twice just walking across the room...lol.  His wife was all kinds of embarrassed, apologizing to everyone.  Good times.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 12, 2011)

I bet you had to take a huge shit after eating a few bears.


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> bigmoe is a jew who aint allowed to run gears



This^^^  Does extreme peptides accept coupons?

Curt James repped me like 20 times for my extreme peptide posts, is he their whore?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What the fuck is this shit?



 another hint...this is where they will find you with a tranny.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> another hint...this is where they will find you with a tranny.



This just tells me you're dreaming about me again


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> This^^^ Does extreme peptides accept coupons?
> 
> Curt James repped me like 20 times for my extreme peptide posts, is he their whore?


 Maybe but don't know .I think curt plays bothsides of the fence like the swiss either way curt is cool


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> "What am I"
> 
> If you add a G to me, I am a place on a ship,
> If you get 300 score, then you got an awesome grip,
> ...


 


Double my number, I'm less than a score, 
Half of my number is less than four. 
Add one to my double when bakers are near, 
Days of the week are still greater, I fear


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2011)

Fuck it, time for 4 weeks of keto hell before jumping on the gas.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> "What am I"
> 
> If you add a G to me, I am a place on a ship,
> If you get 300 score, then you got an awesome grip,
> ...


Alley


Dark Geared God said:


> Double my number, I'm less than a score,
> Half of my number is less than four.
> Add one to my double when bakers are near,
> Days of the week are still greater, I fear



6


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2011)

Give it food and it will live
Give it drink and it will die...


I take you by night
By day take you back
None suffer to have me
But do from my lack


----------



## vortrit (Mar 13, 2011)

Min0 is writing me poems again. I'm going to have to ask everyone to step out of the thread for twenty... make it thirty seconds.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 13, 2011)

So, another close call w/ the family.  My brother lives in Tokyo but actually bailed close to a week ago to go visit my sister in Russia over his spring break.  Same sister that was in Egypt during that mess.  The yr. of living dangerously, it seems!  Next thing ya know there'll be a tornado here.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2011)

I hate fat over weight not big pussy faggot bouncers



And i hate Prince


----------



## vortrit (Mar 13, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> So, another close call w/ the family.  My brother lives in Tokyo but actually bailed close to a week ago to go visit my sister in Russia over his spring break.  Same sister that was in Egypt during that mess.  The yr. of living dangerously, it seems!  Next thing ya know there'll be a tornado here.



STFU. Keep that shit on the Kansas side...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Min0 is writing me poems again. I'm going to have to ask everyone to step out of the thread for twenty... make it thirty seconds.


 This thread blows hard No ap stories just placebo's and the unjerked


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> This thread blows hard No ap stories just placebo's and the unjerked


 
this jew is right. Bunch of fkg dribbly dicks.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> this jew is right. Bunch of fkg dribbly dicks.


 this forum has turn into Am i need to go to bop with the other 5 people


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> this forum has turn into Am i need to go to bop with the other 5 people


 
Thats where Pyes lives. Be prepared to engage in some form of idol worshop that may or may not include fellating him


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Thats where Pyes lives. Be prepared to engage in some form of idol worshop that may or may not include fellating him


 
i don't fag out but i'm sure 6 people on line at one time will make him happy, i hear mdr home is there


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> i don't fag out but i'm sure 6 people on line at one time will make him happy, i hear mdr home is there


 
there is a snr section, hands out golden coral vouchers. Maybe Al has gone there


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2011)

anyway, I'm hoping to SFP tonight


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> there is a snr section, hands out golden coral vouchers. Maybe Al has gone there


 
WTF happen to al he try to AP one of those 15 Y/o girls


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 13, 2011)

can any of you fags tell me if you can switch from tren to decca without any probs


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 13, 2011)

how come when you become a mod you have to rep wp in your signature??????????????????????????????? tell me not that I have anything against the overpriced jews jw


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> how come when you become a mod you have to rep wp in your signature??????????????????????????????? tell me not that I have anything against the overpriced jews jw


----------



## vortrit (Mar 13, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> WTF happen to al he try to AP one of those 15 Y/o girls



He should have at least posted some AP stories before going to jail.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> He should have at least posted some AP stories before going to jail.


 I know


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, I AP the wife and tried to give her some thumb love from behind, but she kept pushing the hand away. Great times lately. Someone else is gonna have to post up the exciting AP stories for a while.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, I AP the wife and tried to give her some thumb love from behind, but she kept pushing the hand away. Great times lately. Someone else is gonna have to post up the exciting AP stories for a while.


 
the CT is in a sad state. the unjerked and pale and ugly are running unchecked.Ap story to follow


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2011)

Just remember.  Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just remember. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just remember.  Pics or it didn't happen.



All my AP stories came with pics


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 13, 2011)

The only story I have involves me and my new bright blue dildo.  But I guess that isn't considered AP.  Can we put it under the LHJO category?    guess not.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> The only story I have involves me and my new bright blue dildo.  But I guess that isn't considered AP.  Can we put it under the LHJO category?    guess not.



Yes, now start telling the story 

Anyway, it's been mostly LOJO for me, but I'm expecting some good AP soon. The last girl I AP'd used to be one of my bosses. I hated the bitch so I just did it to grudge fuck her in the ass, but she fkg loved every bit of it. She even begged me to cum into her ass. Fkg slut.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> can any of you fags tell me if you can switch from tren to decca without any probs


 
I hear there is an amplifying effect on progesterone when mixing the two, but that could be bro-science.

As long as you time the esters properly  - deca takes a while to kick in. I would start the deca 2 weeks before finishing the tren, unless youre running NPP.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yes, now start telling the story
> 
> Anyway, it's been mostly LOJO for me, but I'm expecting some good AP soon. The last girl I AP'd used to be one of my bosses. I hated the bitch so I just did it to grudge fuck her in the ass, but she fkg loved every bit of it. She even begged me to cum into her ass. Fkg slut.


 
my options are pretty limited.

1) this slut I dispise, kicked her out of my place a few months back but she keeps txtg me. She actually has slut tattood across her pervis. A good fuck thou. 

2) That big titted RUssian, but she wont trim her muff, and last time was a bit smelly. Besides, she has this poorly trained dog that wont stop jumping up and yapping. 

3) This hot married Milf from a little while back. She's all shy and nervous about coming over for some reason. It's taking some work, and the opportunidad before returning to work is closing.

4) LHJO. Need moar material for the wankbank and CellarDoor is holding out.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> my options are pretty limited.
> 
> 1) this slut I dispise, kicked her out of my place a few months back but she keeps txtg me. She actually has slut tattood across her pervis. A good fuck thou.
> 
> ...



Werd. CD you need to send theCaptn' pics ASAP.

Anyway, I actually wouldn't mind APing the the one that I used to work for, but now I live three hours away so it's not going to happen. I've been too busy moving and whatnot to set up any good AP sessions, but I'll probably be working on in in the coming weeks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Werd. CD you need to send theCaptn' pics ASAP.
> 
> Anyway, I actually wouldn't mind APing the the one that I used to work for, but now I live three hours away so it's not going to happen. I've been too busy moving and whatnot to set up any good AP sessions, but I'll probably be working on in in the coming weeks.


 
what if you meet her half way an fuck her in a truck stop? 

I'd drive 1.5 hrs for that


----------



## vortrit (Mar 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> what if you meet her half way an fuck her in a truck stop?
> 
> I'd drive 1.5 hrs for that



That's actually not a bad idea. I'm pretty sure she'd do it without even thinking about it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's actually not a bad idea. I'm pretty sure she'd do it without even thinking about it.


 
GICH!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 14, 2011)

thecaptn' said:


> gich!



gych!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2011)

well, no AP last night. Not even LHJO . . FML!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> what if you meet her half way an fuck her in a truck stop?
> 
> I'd drive 1.5 hrs for that


 
Bleeb me.  It does work.  It might lead to some backdoor action also.  And yes, CD needs to kick it up a notch.  The pics that we've seen aren't wank bank material.  She's got wank bank potential, but has yet to show it off.  

Meanwhile, I wish'd I had an AP story, but wifey AP = LHJO for the moast part.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Mar 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> well, no AP last night. Not even LHJO . . FML!



I had a great LHJO session today, and tomorrow I plan on going out and scoring a GILF.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I had a great LHJO session today, and tomorrow I plan on going out and scoring a GILF.


 
they now make you get your own bread


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

precisionpeptides.com  today last day for 5.99 sale GICH


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2011)

PrecisionPeptides any good?


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> PrecisionPeptides any good?


 
no bitch tits yet


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes or no?


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

yes bro


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just got on with L.A. hardbodys  $$$$$$ bout to dance in 30 min wish me luck!!!!(not like I'm a ROOKIE at this )


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 14, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Bleeb me.  It does work.  It might lead to some backdoor action also.  And yes, CD needs to kick it up a notch.  The pics that we've seen aren't wank bank material.  She's got wank bank potential, but has yet to show it off.
> 
> Meanwhile, I wish'd I had an AP story, but wifey AP = LHJO for the moast part.



Not happy with what I gave you? I thought my words were enough LHJO material.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Not happy with what I gave you? I thought my words were enough LHJO material.


 
men are visual creatures Pet Fish, why do you think pr0n was invented?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 15, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> they now make you get your own bread


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 15, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Just got on with L.A. hardbodys  $$$$$$ bout to dance in 30 min wish me luck!!!!(not like I'm a ROOKIE at this )


Holy shit must been senior citizen night I never been fondled by so many old wrinklie hands.Hopefully it gets better.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 15, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> This^^^  Does extreme peptides accept coupons?
> 
> Curt James repped me like 20 times for my extreme peptide posts, *is he their whore?*










Dark Geared God said:


> Maybe but don't know .I think curt plays bothsides of the fence like the swiss either way curt is cool



Half the time I don't even look at the content of the posts, but rep based on personalities, number of posts (faithfulness and dedication to the forums), and overall contributions to *IronMagazine*.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 16, 2011)

^ Top posters like me also get blow-jobs.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2011)

I hurt my shoulder doing too many Incline Sets... who wants to kiss and make it better?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe the capt will taste your semen too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Maybe the capt will taste your semen too.


 

not likely. only my own special salty brand will do - chicks just love it


----------



## SFW (Mar 16, 2011)

i was high at the store and began talking about DRSE, Marklar and how unaesthically pleasing i was becoming due to lack of UV exposure. 

i also went on to explain how i was in a catabolic hell because it turns out my food is bunk and the weight i was lifting was bunk too. (styrofoam plates)


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


 Its true.I went there the other day they put the plates silverware out on the floor and they get angry if you try to get a tray when u walk in...


----------



## SFW (Mar 16, 2011)

ur using my old avy? How original.

I should report you to INS. Think i wont?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> ur using my old avy? How original.
> 
> I should report you to INS. Think i wont?


I sported that avi 9 years ago on many forums welp


----------



## SFW (Mar 16, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> I sported that avi 9 years ago on may forums welp


 

9 yrs on BBing forums and youre still small?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> 9 yrs on BBing forums and youre still small?


 only afew BB but more for work .Its would be hard to explain it to you,I don't think you would understand


----------



## vortrit (Mar 16, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Its true.I went there the other day they put the plates silverware out on the floor and they get angry if you try to get a tray when u walk in...



Guess I will have to cruise around and find a new buffet. These Chinese fuckers always kick me out for eating too much Teriyaki chicken.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2011)

Wtf? No LHJO smiley?


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 16, 2011)

Your all small weak and pale go do more gear you fucking Jew spic pos's


----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2011)

Hush up with your gay UncleZ Selective scamming trash..


DRSE!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dbol has my fucking liver hurting at only 40mg 3 weeks in fuck it pop more milk thistle and keep rolling.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Hush up with your gay UncleZ Selective scamming trash..
> 
> 
> DRSE!



Your scale lied to you my friend you will never be abercrombie ripped like me (man I am gay)


----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm under 220lbs.. I do need a new scale tho for correct measurements


----------



## vortrit (Mar 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Wtf? No LHJO smiley?



I know. Your a moderator. Talk to Prince about getting us a LHJO smiley. Also, a DRSE smiley would be nice and get a notBig smiley for yourself.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I know. Your a moderator. Talk to Prince about getting us a LHJO smiley. Also, a DRSE smiley would be nice and get a notBig smiley for yourself.



Lol


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm under 220lbs.. I do need a new scale tho for correct measurements



Did u ever run biogen yet


----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Did u ever run biogen yet



Cruising on it now... Won't know until i blast it at 1g if its any good or not..


hopefully its nice!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gk





Dark Saney said:


> Cruising on it now... Won't know until i blast it at 1g if its any good or not..
> 
> 
> hopefully its nice!



Let a knig know


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Guess I will have to cruise around and find a new buffet. These Chinese fuckers always kick me out for eating too much Teriyaki chicken.


 yea they fuck up no trays.the old people look confused


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 16, 2011)

AP Alert!  Nailed a 19 yr old tonight.  New one who will likely become a regular.  Looks hispanic but is a dem, white, American Indian mix.  Very cute face, kinda chunky but a lot of fun.  She's pretty sub so liked my style.  Had never given head, took a facial (swallowed the small amount that made it into her mouth, another first), or been assfucked...until tonight.  Got all that done and more.  Def gonna have her come by again.

She lives like 60 some miles north of me, goes to college a good 40 mins from me but drove over after class.  Told her mom she was going job hunting so I told her to mom (who is my age...lol) that she had an interview and impressed the boss today.


----------



## SFW (Mar 17, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Hush up with your gay UncleZ Selective scamming trash..
> 
> 
> DRSE!


 

its true. hoards of angry teens harrass me at the gym. fuckin punks!


----------



## SFW (Mar 17, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> She lives like 60 some miles north of me


 
Thats nothing. McGilf has bicycled further than that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> ur using my old avy? How original.
> 
> I should report you to INS. Think i wont?


 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/124716-has-dgg-hijaked-geared-jesus-avi.html

GICH!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 17, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> yea they fuck up no trays.the old people look confused



I'll just bring my own tray. I'm not going back to the Chinese buffet ever - I'm not!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 17, 2011)

Fucking CT thread on page six, buncha pale unjerked losers.



BUMP


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 17, 2011)

Werd!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 17, 2011)

Ronnie said he saw Alphonse at a gay beach sipping merlot! Could this be true?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 17, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Fucking CT thread on page six, buncha pale unjerked losers.
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP


 yep


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2011)

My back is SWOLEN! Wish my chest would get that way


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 17, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> My back is SWOLEN! Wish my chest would get that way


 
One day unjerked one


----------



## Curt James (Mar 17, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I know. Your a moderator. Talk to Prince about getting us a LHJO smiley. Also, a DRSE smiley would be nice and get a notBig smiley for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This _hurts my feelings._ I'm negging you both *ten *times. 

 And my cousin's son can probably flip that somehow. Beyond Paint's capability.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Mar 18, 2011)

Curt James said:


> This _hurts my feelings._ I'm negging you both *ten *times.
> 
> And my cousin's son can probably flip that somehow. Beyond Paint's capability.



I'm negging you for even opening paint...


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 18, 2011)

So where's Al?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 18, 2011)

Seems like the teeny bopper is hooked.  She's been talking about wanting to come back for another session soon.  Working on this other bitch that's around my age and dtf.  Said she was down for anything but anal because supposedly her ass is so tight no one could ever get in it.  I told her I could def make it happen so it's turned into a challenge and she agreed to let me try.  Sucker!  Should be meeting up this weekend or some time next week.  Details to follow.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 18, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> So where's Al?



winning


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 18, 2011)

None of you fags ever get AP only receive it. On a serious note I'm so jerked and tan that when I fuck whores I think about myself lhjo


----------



## vortrit (Mar 18, 2011)

What do you fags do when you see teenage girls in the grocery store and get a boner?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> None of you fags ever get AP only receive it. On a serious note I'm so jerked and tan that when I fuck whores I think about myself lhjo



Ronnie gets no cred


----------



## independent (Mar 18, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> AP Alert!  Nailed a 19 yr old tonight.  New one who will likely become a regular.  Looks hispanic but is a dem, white, American Indian mix.  Very cute face, kinda chunky but a lot of fun.  She's pretty sub so liked my style.  Had never given head, took a facial (swallowed the small amount that made it into her mouth, another first), or been assfucked...until tonight.  Got all that done and more.  Def gonna have her come by again.
> 
> She lives like 60 some miles north of me, goes to college a good 40 mins from me but drove over after class.  Told her mom she was going job hunting so I told her to mom (who is my age...lol) that she had an interview and impressed the boss today.




If I found out my 19 yr old daughter was banging some old perverted guy with a comb over, I would probably commit suicide.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 18, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> If I found out my 19 yr old daughter was banging some old perverted guy with a comb over, I would probably commit suicide.



Translation: I wish I could get AP from more than one woman for the rest of my life.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What do you fags do when you see teenage girls in the grocery store and get a boner?



Option A:  stalk her all around the store, taking phone pics undetected.

Option B: Hit the rest room for a session of LHJO.

Option C: ask her for a ride once outside the store.

*Option D: all of the above.*


----------



## vortrit (Mar 18, 2011)

hialeahchico305 said:


> option a:  Stalk her all around the store, taking phone pics undetected.
> 
> Option b: Hit the rest room for a session of lhjo.
> 
> ...



gych!!


----------



## independent (Mar 19, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Translation: I wish I could get AP from more than one woman for the rest of my life.



Translation:  I could get as much ap that I wanted but chose to have a wonderful wife and a couple of amazing children.  Its not all about desperate women and coupons.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Translation:  I could get as much ap that I wanted but chose to have a wonderful wife and a couple of amazing children.  I*ts not all about desperate women and coupons*.



Yes it is.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 19, 2011)

Reminds me of alcoholics that COULD stop any time they want.  Or fat girls that choose not to be thin.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Mar 19, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Reminds me of alcoholics that COULD stop any time they want. Or fat girls that choose not to be thin.


 
Mate how true..I could stop anytime i want but...........


----------



## independent (Mar 19, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Reminds me of alcoholics that COULD stop any time they want.  Or fat girls that choose not to be thin.



Did you even read my first post?  Are there coupons for literacy?


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Mar 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Did you even read my first post? Are there coupons for literacy?


----------



## independent (Mar 19, 2011)

I think this thread has run its course.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I think this thread has run its course.


 
WTF???? . . . the Clean Thread will never run its course!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> WTF???? . . . the Clean Thread will never run its course!



That's what I was thinking. What a fool! 

There are plenty of LHJO, AP, Gear and other fantastic stories yet to come...


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yes it is.


 
coupons before hos!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> coupons before hos!!!!


 
My neighbours drug dealer is this hot-arse stripper! 

 . . she wont accept coupons


----------



## Tesla (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 20, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


 
 . . well look who's back from rectal prolapse surgery


----------



## vortrit (Mar 20, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> coupons before hos!!!!



Werd.

Looks like Al is finally out of jail for having sex with teenage boys.


----------



## independent (Mar 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> WTF???? . . . the Clean Thread will never run its course!



Sorry.  I was clipping coupons and my mind was wondering.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 20, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Mar 20, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Sorry. I was clipping coupons and my mind was wondering.


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm about to punch Josh right in his fat old neck


----------



## vortrit (Mar 21, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm about to punch Josh right in his fat old neck



Do it.


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2011)

About to... cock sucker won't answer my PM's... i'm gonna ask for a refund soon


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2011)

Your money is invested in coupon books bro. You'll never see it again.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Your money is invested in coupon books bro. You'll never see it again.



That fucking nigger won't hear the last of me.. And you can bank on that


----------



## vortrit (Mar 21, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Your money is invested in coupon books bro. You'll never see it again.



Coupon books and candy...


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2011)

And flavored cheap vodka.


----------



## SFW (Mar 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Mar 21, 2011)

Scoar! I love FB!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2011)

Joyce must be Roid's new gf.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 21, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Joyce must be Roid's new gf.



Indeed!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Mar 21, 2011)

^ That's Roid's?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah shes hot right?

He told me he can't get enough of rimming her.


----------



## SFW (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Mar 21, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Yeah shes hot right?
> 
> He told me he can't get enough of rimming her.



She is hot. I'm kind of hoping it don't work out...


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2011)

Damn you! I'm in line next fucker!!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2011)

sprayherup said:


>


----------



## vortrit (Mar 21, 2011)

You fags need to back off. Granny is mine


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 21, 2011)

That granny looks like a dude.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 21, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That granny looks like a dude.



Look who's talking, vortrit.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 21, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Look who's talking, vortrit.


 
Looks like I'm talking to myself, CellarDoor.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Mar 21, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That granny looks like a dude.



I still LHJO to your pic a lot.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 21, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



Well, we see that the Sacramento library has free internet access... unfortunately.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone else notice that Al and Cellardoor showed back up on the same exact day?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 22, 2011)

Gears taking pics of the ladies he picks up at Golden Corral again?  Looks like he's enjoying the early bird special...and so is she.


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2011)

GEARS GEARS and Moar GEARS!!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2011)

Canola, Canola, and MOAR Canola!!!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Canola, Canola, and MOAR Canola!!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Canola, Canola, and MOAR Canola!!!



I bought what?


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Canola, Canola, and MOAR Canola!!!



LMFAO


I got some Sust with your name on it... don't be hate'in


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> LMFAO
> 
> 
> I got some CANOLA with your name on it... don't be hate'in


 
Fixed!!


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2011)

LMFAO..

If it were coming from the Jew, then ya, Canola. This shit is coming from the Top KneeGrow.. its sweet


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Anyone else notice that Al and Cellardoor showed back up on the same exact day?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2011)

CD = Al


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I still LHJO to your pic a lot.


 
Aw, that gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling .  Someday I will get you some better pics.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Aw, that gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling .  Someday I will get you some better pics.



Sweet.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Anyone else notice that Al and Cellardoor showed back up on the same exact day?


 


sprayherup said:


> CD = Al


 
Now I'm Al?  Well, I guess I'd rather be his fine ass than anyone else. So 


But only if that's him in his avi...




HialeahChico305 said:


>


 
Keep laughing, poosie.  I look more hardcore than your less than hetero profile pic.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2011)

Whoever you are you still have a penis.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Now I'm Al?  Well, I guess I'd rather be his fine ass than anyone else. So
> 
> But only if that's him in his avi...



Al = least desirable IM member. Ask theCaptn' if you don't believe me...


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Now I'm Al? Well, I guess I'd rather be his fine ass than anyone else. So
> 
> 
> But only if that's him in his avi...


 
I think Al is a chick sending out pics of men's junk... But I'm so happy he/she did. Thanks Al.

GYCH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2011)

Cospiracy Theorists all over deze parts........You knobs try not to hurt yourselves by over-thinking this.

CD would never post this:






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Mar 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Now I'm Al? Well, I guess I'd rather be his fine ass than anyone else. So
> 
> 
> But only if that's him in his avi...


 
Al giving himself a compliment using his other name....priceless!


----------



## independent (Mar 22, 2011)

went snowboarding today, hit 2 feet of powder.  Did I mention it was in SoCal.  Maybe I should go surfing now.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2011)

SFW said:


> Al giving himself a compliment using his other name....priceless!


 
Comical.....you got issues if you think that!!!

I say:

CD is really CD
CD = Vortrit(most popular theory)
CD = Saney(would't put anything past that crazy mf'er)
CD = Fantastico(see above^^^)
CD = Prince(  )


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think CD is a chick who can get a little crazy sexually if in the right situation, And I wouldn't mind giving her a play. And if it is any of you homos, I hit you in the ass just as quick.


----------



## SFW (Mar 22, 2011)

im actually Mcgilf, will p and saney. i am also curt james and built.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2011)

SFW said:


> im actually Mcgilf, will p and saney. i am also curt james and built.


 
Wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 22, 2011)

SFW said:


> im actually Mcgilf, will p and saney. i am also curt james and built.



All of the above except don't insult yourself by calling yourself that notBig Curt James.


----------



## SFW (Mar 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 22, 2011)

Watch this!






YouTube Video











Daddy don't touch me there!


----------



## SFW (Mar 22, 2011)

A think AL needs a 3 day vacation.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> CD would never post this:



That's exactly the kind of gay shit CD would post.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2011)

SFW said:


> A think AL needs a 3 day vacation.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm confused.


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> I'm confused.



and unGeared


----------



## SFW (Mar 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


 

Yeah, laugh now. 

You Just Wait til Dean wormer AKA Nicky gets wind of this!


----------



## SFW (Mar 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Watch this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice. I JO'd to it. 

GYCH!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 22, 2011)

I JO'd to it twice today!

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2011)

I miss my lover


----------



## vortrit (Mar 22, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I miss my lover



Prince?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Mar 22, 2011)

That's super ghey Al.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2011)

Ahh yes the youtube vids are back. Welcome back Al!!!!! 

I'm actually celebrating your return right now with some merlot... Smoking Loon.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> I'm confused.


 
Show me those big fat titties woman!!!


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's super ghey Al.




This is gheyer...






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Mar 22, 2011)

2B1 said:


> This is gheyer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the most awesome video I've ever seen!


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 23, 2011)

2B1 said:


> This is gheyer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went dancing this weekend and a dude grabbed me and started dancing just like that. I honestly thought he was kidding for a minute, but when I realized he was serious I walked away laughing.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 23, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Whoever you are you still have a penis.



And you still have no hair.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 23, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I think CD is a chick who can get a little crazy sexually if in the right situation, And I wouldn't mind giving her a play. And if it is any of you homos, I hit you in the ass just as quick.



A) I can get more than a little crazy.

B) I am 100% female, not one of these guys, but I'd still take it in the ass. Just sayin'


----------



## SFW (Mar 23, 2011)

If strangling your knob was a crime, you would be at Kenneth Bianchi status.


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> A) I can get more than a little crazy.
> 
> B) I am 100% female, not one of these guys, but I'd still take it in the ass. Just sayin'



Down with Anal are we? 

Anyone admitting to taking it up the ass is either a fag or a female.. I'm just hoping its a Shemale!!


----------



## CG (Mar 23, 2011)

canola?!?!

CANOLA FTW
yes. canola


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 23, 2011)

2B1 said:


> This is gheyer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What.  The.  Hell.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> A) I can get more than a little crazy.
> 
> B) I am 100% female, not one of these guys, but I'd still take it in the ass. Just sayin'


 
I just JO'd to this^

GYCH


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I just JO'd to this^
> 
> GYCH



Try this video next time! GICH!






YouTube Video


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't get youtube at work...


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 23, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I can't get youtube at work...


 
Me either.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2011)

It's international Youtube don't work for homos day.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Try this video next time! GICH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*GYCH!*


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It's international Youtube don't work for homos day.



I thought you guys said you couldn't get Youtube to work. FAIL!


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I thought you guys said you couldn't get Youtube to work. FAIL!




Ima at home IT tech specialist.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 23, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I just JO'd to this^
> 
> GYCH


 
lol



No problem.



Speaking of ass, I think Ima go to the gym and work on legs.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Mar 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I went dancing this weekend and a dude grabbed me and started dancing just like that. I honestly thought he was kidding for a minute, but when I realized he was serious I walked away laughing.



Geeze, I can't bring my A game everyday.

A-game brought:





YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


 
Lol, I see nothing wrong with admiting to that fact.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 23, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Geeze, I can't bring my A game everyday.
> 
> A-game brought:
> 
> ...


 

I could do this in the eighth grade and I was awesome at it.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, I see nothing wrong with admiting to that fact.


 
Of course Vortrit or Saney or Fanta love the cock


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Of course Vortrit or Saney or Fanta love the cock


 I'm not Vortrit or Saney or Fancy anymore.  I'm you


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



Improper use of courage wolf.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 23, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Improper use of courage wolf.


 



Sorry Al, but that made me lol.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2011)

I like my own penis....cuz girls like it....


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 23, 2011)

It's healthy for a man to have a good relationship with his penis.  I, myself, have an excellent relationship with my vagina.  We are very close.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 24, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Improper use of courage wolf.



True... My bad!


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 24, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> It's healthy for a man to have a good relationship with his penis. I, myself, have an excellent relationship with my vagina. We are very close.


 
I just finished playing with mines in the restroom. It's tan has just been jerked.

GMPCH!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2011)

I just finished LHJO in the office file room.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 24, 2011)

I love the new job l.a. hardbodys I swear to God I fuck something new everynight,life good bros love,peace,chicken greace


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2011)

attention: I just fucked the secretary from work


----------



## vortrit (Mar 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> attention: I just fucked the secretary from work



When did you get a fkg job? Hopefully you won't be homeless much longer...


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2011)

attention, i just scored some Gears..

Now i'm overflowing in Gears.. so i like to call it "Gearsoasis"


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> When did you get a fkg job? Hopefully you won't be homeless much longer...


 
that snuff movie fluffer position didnt work out, so now I beat up jew's for the change they steal off homeless people


----------



## vortrit (Mar 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> that snuff movie fluffer position didnt work out, so now I beat up jew's for the change they steal off homeless people



That's also what I do


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the Cash you fucking Spic lovin, Wet back lookin, Red Stang drivin, Mad weight pushin, fudge packin, shemale fuckin, named after a hair product Bigsby!!!


----------



## SFW (Mar 24, 2011)

chris, can i borrow some gear? like as a loaner? ill pay you back soon.


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2011)

Alright, but i can only lend out 100mls of Test E out at a time.. 150$..

If you need a payment plan.. let me know


----------



## SFW (Mar 24, 2011)

do you accept rolls of quarters and coupons as payment?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 24, 2011)

what. the. fuck.


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll actually accept a duplicate video of  your cock that you sent vicky..

Then you can have the gears for free... LOL

I just need something to pick my teeth with since i ran outta floss


----------



## SFW (Mar 24, 2011)

i wrapped the quarters in toilet paper btw, hope u dont mind. ok ill throw that pic in. glossy 8x10. no videos, sorry.


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2011)

mmmmm yup


----------



## vortrit (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you niggers ever abused bath salts?

hugh?


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2011)

I just wanna eat SFW's semen like Capt'in eats his own seman..

OMG he so jerked.. i bet his cock even has its own set of biceps... mmmmm


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## OTG85 (Mar 24, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I just wanna eat SFW's semen like Capt'in eats his own seman..
> 
> OMG he so jerked.. i bet his cock even has its own set of biceps... mmmmm


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2011)

So I got an iphone. What's a good coupon app to download?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> So I got an iphone. What's a good coupon app to download?


 
try the homeless with change locator app


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2011)

Sweet! It locates lost change on the ground near my area!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 24, 2011)

Just got back from a very good workout. I mighta caught me a big fish


----------



## SFW (Mar 24, 2011)

theres quite a few jew apps out. i have a good one that locates the cheapest gas nearest your proximity. comes in handy when you want to save 3 cents a gallon on 87 grade!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2011)

I can only put 91 in my car, it won't take anything less.....I filled it up with 87 once by accident and it bounced around at stoplights like the engine was gonna shoot thru the hood.......


----------



## vortrit (Mar 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I can only put 91 in my car, it won't take anything less.....I filled it up with 87 once by accident and it bounced around at stoplights like the engine was gonna shoot thru the hood.......



Even your car is a jew.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Just got back from a very good workout. I mighta caught me a big fish


 
Did you dangle your little worm in the water as bait?


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 25, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Did you dangle your little worm in the water as bait?


 
Little... I assumed she was hung.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Little... I assumed she was hung.


 
Yeah you're probably right, he's got a hog.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 25, 2011)

Fags.


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2011)

Well fuck me, went to the doctor today and it looks like I have a hernia.  I had one fixed about 4 years ago and it was a painful recovery.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Well fuck me, went to the doctor today and it looks like I have a hernia. I had one fixed about 4 years ago and it was a painful recovery.


 
see what happens when the Misses wont let you run gears???


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> see what happens when the Misses wont let you run gears???



Exactly.


----------



## SFW (Mar 26, 2011)

Just checking my new iPad jew app. Got an alert saying ill save 12 cents a LB on some damaged cabbage. they rolled off the truck apparently. well, i better head out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2011)

lol, they have these hippies called 'dumpster divers', they actually raid dumpsters at night for damaged cabbage


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 26, 2011)

not the same as Jersey shore cabbage?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2011)

The Butler did it, AGAIN!!!  Take down Florida...

Bulldogs off to The Final Four ..Unbelievable!!!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Mar 26, 2011)

Tesla said:


> " You know something, Bender? You ought
> to spend a little more time trying
> 
> to do something with yourself and a
> ...


 Do you think i really care....


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2011)

SFW and I went to temple last night after picking up a carload of spoilt cabbage


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> SFW and I went to temple last night after picking up a carload of spoilt cabbage


 
We passed Josh in an alleyway gangbanging a bunch of hobo's on a mound of spare change


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2011)

GO RAMS!!!!!!

VCU in The Final Four!!!!!!

WTF!!


----------



## SFW (Mar 27, 2011)

buncha vodka coolie sippin cheerleaders up in this piece


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2011)

Speaking of Coolies, i'm about to get some Ice in a Glass for my Mike's Hard Lemonade!


----------



## SFW (Mar 27, 2011)

Zima sipping, poodle walking, limp wristed faggots!!


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2011)

Next outburst you give me SFW, and i won't sell you the 50mls of Test Prop 100mg/ml for 75$ as Promised.

And you'll ruin it for everyone else too... 

Understand what i'm saying Mr Hair Products??

Well??

FUCKIN ANSWER ME!!


----------



## SFW (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Mar 27, 2011)

Al is ruining this thread again. Why don't you post some butt rock videos, Al?

Better yet...






YouTube Video











GICH!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2011)

What's up with SFW? The little fag has sand caught in his vagina?


----------



## SFW (Mar 27, 2011)

lol youre a lil bitch son. Its just a negging, get over it. i knew id bait you, crybaby


----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Al is ruining this thread again. Why don't you post some butt rock videos, Al?


 
How the fuck am I ruining it?...buncha fukkin' meat-headed dorks around here that know nothing about sports.....just a buncha cum swallowing gear heads.....


Nice vid btw, Vort..


----------



## SFW (Mar 27, 2011)

^ thats ungeared faggot talk!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2011)

Nope...It's the Truth!!

Where's J-Dubb???...I miss that cat...


----------



## SFW (Mar 27, 2011)

So because youre off the sauce, the rest of us are meat heads? lol.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> How the fuck am I ruining it?...buncha fukkin' meat-headed dorks around here that know nothing about sports.....just a buncha cum swallowing gear heads.....
> 
> 
> Nice vid btw, Vort..



As long as you agree Kansas fkg suck your may carry on with the sports...


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> So because youre off the sauce, the rest of us are meat heads? lol.



LMFAO

The Jew's Canola is very Anabolic btw


----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> So because youre off the sauce, the rest of us are meat heads? lol.


 
How do you know I'm off the sauce??


----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2011)

vortrit said:


> As long as you agree Kansas fkg suck your may carry on with the sports...


 
Kansas blows...so happy they got bitch-slapped by VCU


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> So because youre off the sauce, the rest of us are meat heads? lol.


 
meat head = jerked & desirable


----------



## vortrit (Mar 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Kansas blows...so happy they got bitch-slapped by VCU



Werd. I fkg hate Kansas.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> meat head = jerked & desirable


 

I guess I'm a meat-head then.... 

You forgot tan


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Werd. I fkg hate Kansas.


 
plenty of goddam jews in Kansas


----------



## vortrit (Mar 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> plenty of goddam jews in Kansas



Like that fucker Niagara Balls


----------



## SFW (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## AdmiralRichard (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2011)

CellarDoor ===>  <=== theCaptn'

I know she would if I asked nicely


----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> CellarDoor ===>  <=== theCaptn'
> 
> I know she would if I asked nicely


 
You just blew ur load in a Dude's mouth.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Mar 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You just blew ur load in a Dude's mouth.


 
haha . .  I like to think of her as girl when I lhjo, whatever works for you Big Al is perfectly acceptable in the CT


----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Mar 27, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> YouTube Video



Ghey shit.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 28, 2011)

You fuckin 36 year old taboe undergeared never going to be big  and ripped canola shooting,no AP getting,struggling with 275 bunch homo's

How is everyone


----------



## SFW (Mar 28, 2011)

in 88, you were gettin chased through your building


----------



## vortrit (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2011)

Word on the street says Baytown Texas is full of homos  
'


----------



## SFW (Mar 28, 2011)

Some guy i know got a good deal. 8 vials of BD gears for $150?


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> meat head = jerked & desirable


 
So true 



theCaptn' said:


> CellarDoor ===>  <=== theCaptn'
> 
> I know she would if I asked nicely


 
Is your way of asking nicely putting your head between my thighs? Then the answer would definitely be a yes.



Tesla said:


> You just blew ur load in a Dude's mouth.


 








Suck it, Al.


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2011)

I wonder what cellar door would do for ten pounds of gummy bears... Hmmmm


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 28, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I wonder what cellar door would do for ten pounds of gummy bears... Hmmmm


 

Depends on the brand.  Ima picky bitch.


----------



## SFW (Mar 28, 2011)

why is ya'lls communicatings to each othersis when you's is the same persons's?


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 28, 2011)

SFW said:


> why is ya'lls communicatings to each othersis when you's is the same persons's?


 

No, I'm Tesla now.


----------



## SFW (Mar 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 28, 2011)

I was at a bar Saturday night watching this so-so band when I was aproached by this very tall, very jerked Italian man. I was thinking to myself Hmmm...he has a lot of naughty potential. We're talking, 6'3", fantastic arms, a chest you just want to rub, trim waist, and daydream tattoos, not to mention a good looking face.


But then he smiled....









All I can say is gutdamn. Dental hygiene is kinda important.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I was at a bar Saturday night watching this so-so band when I was aproached by this very tall, very jerked Italian man. I was thinking to myself Hmmm...he has a lot of naughty potential. We're talking, 6'3", fantastic arms, a chest you just want to rub, trim waist, and daydream tattoos, not to mention a good looking face.
> 
> 
> But then he smiled....
> ...


 
 . . sounds like SFW on stilts


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . sounds like SFW on stilts


----------



## Tesla (Mar 28, 2011)

SFW said:


> why is ya'lls communicatings to each othersis when you's is the same persons's?


 

Exactly, Why???


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2011)

I talk to my own cock, often in public places


----------



## vortrit (Mar 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I talk to my own cock, often in public places



I was always wondering if it was okay to do that... now I know! GYCH!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 28, 2011)

SFW said:


> Some guy i know got a good deal. 8 vials of BD gears for $150?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Depends on the brand.  Ima picky bitch.



OMG, have you had those Gummy Bear swirls?? They are so fucking GOOD!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 28, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> OMG, have you had those Gummy Bear swirls?? They are so fucking GOOD!


 
I'm sure HE has........errrrr  SHE has


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'm sure HE has........errrrr  SHE has



Or You have?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 28, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Or You have?


 
Please...I'm too old to fuck around with alias's....I wouldn't even know how to do it


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2011)

Would you come clean for 10lbs of Swirly Gummy Bears?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 28, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Would you come clean for 10lbs of Swirly Gummy Bears?


 
Fuck no!!!  Too much sugar.....Cuttin' for the pool this Summer, knigg!!!

No sugar, no carbs...just chicken, Salmon, and salad


----------



## Tesla (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm outta liquid "C"........

Question.......What OTC wood stuff should I get at the hindu mart?...I need to get some within the next couple days for a def. AP......

Stamina Rx???


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2011)

tiger pump it


----------



## Tesla (Mar 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> tiger pump it


 
I need real help here Damone!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Mar 28, 2011)

Get a dollar off Purex


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 28, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> OMG, have you had those Gummy Bear swirls?? They are so fucking GOOD!



No, I haven't.  Do you have to go to a specialty candy store to get them?


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 28, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'm sure HE has........errrrr  SHE has


----------



## vortrit (Mar 29, 2011)

Fags.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2011)

Saney's 'cheap gears' got some lab results

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/125760-cheap-dirty-ug-gear.html


----------



## SFW (Mar 29, 2011)

i knew it. 


aint nothing but a white trash party


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 29, 2011)

SFW said:


> i knew it.
> 
> 
> aint nothing but a white trash party








Good think you're here


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 29, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'm outta liquid "C"........
> 
> Question.......What OTC wood stuff should I get at the hindu mart?...I need to get some within the next couple days for a def. AP......
> 
> Stamina Rx???


 
Besides tiger pumping it look for VIM-25. It's pretty good. Take on an empty stomach like a couple before said AP.


----------



## SFW (Mar 29, 2011)

tie some string around the base.


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No, I haven't.  Do you have to go to a specialty candy store to get them?



Maybe a Walmart or something... OMG, they are to die for.. i could eat an entire bag in minutes.. best snack food ever created... maybe you should stuff some in your E-Snatch so I can eat'em out


----------



## Tesla (Mar 29, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Besides tiger pumping it look for VIM-25. It's pretty good. Take on an empty stomach like a couple before said AP.


 
I'll see if my local Hindu has it...he carries a bunch of so-called wood supps, so it's hard to tell what to get without testing all of them.


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2011)

I can do 40 push-ups consecutively! 

I'm gonna celebrate with a piece of Pie with some Winny Crushed up in it


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 29, 2011)

Hairpie?


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2011)

Eww no.. Greg said i'm not allowed to have sexual relations with women until she says its ok.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Eww no.. Greg said i'm not allowed to have sexual relations with women until she says its ok.


 
Greg, yesterday.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Mar 29, 2011)

theres a likeness


----------



## bmw (Mar 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Greg, yesterday.



hot!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 30, 2011)

You bitches are lucky I'm getting ready to watch Pawn Stars.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You bitches are lucky I'm getting ready to watch Pawn Stars.








Just know that everyone here thinks you may as well be watching Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## CG (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Buzzard (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL


----------



## vortrit (Mar 30, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Just know that everyone here thinks you may as well be watching Antiques Roadshow.



No.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> Blanch or Rose?



I come to a thread like this on the off chance I'll see some boobies, and instead I find this.


----------



## SFW (Mar 30, 2011)

emergency alert TV warning just came on and it wasnt a test. yikes.


----------



## SFW (Mar 30, 2011)

lol @ crono.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 30, 2011)

Crono1000 said:


> I come to a thread like this on the off chance I'll see some boobies, and instead I find this.



If you can't LHJO to that you don't need to be in the CT anyway.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2011)

Will I get fat if I eat an average size sweet potato with my dinner every night??

I'm addicted to those fukkers now....LOVE THEM....I just put light butter on it and the rest of the meal is fish or chicken and salad.

How often can I eat these fukkers without getting sta-puff??  ......maybe better for brekky


----------



## vortrit (Mar 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Will I get fat if I eat an average size sweet potato with my dinner every night??
> 
> I'm addicted to those fukkers now....LOVE THEM....I just put light butter on it and the rest of the meal is fish or chicken and salad.
> 
> How often can I eat these fukkers without getting sta-puff??  ......maybe better for brekky



Are you fkg joking? Tell me your joking.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Are you fkg joking? Tell me your joking.


 
I know they're great nutrition-wise........One of the best foods you can eat....Just thought maybe carb-overload at dinner time........No, I'm not joking fukker!!

I should know this, but I never craved sweet potatoes like I do now...I just wanna eat them all the fukkin time now!!


----------



## SFW (Mar 30, 2011)

lol


----------



## vortrit (Mar 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I know they're great nutrition-wise........One of the best foods you can eat....Just thought maybe carb-overload at dinner time........No, I'm not joking fukker!!
> 
> I should know this, but I never craved sweet potatoes like I do now...I just wanna eat them all the fukkin time now!!



I'm sure eating one at dinner isn't going to hurt you. Eat them all the time... you might get fat. I typically eat a carb with every meal. I fkg hate sweet potatoes. I'd rather eat oats or brown rice.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2011)

Top 5 Every Day Foods for Active People

# 5 on the list........guess it's OK........Fuck I'm sorry........I'm not a nutritionist, I just started mowing these fuckers and started thinking it was too many carbs...but I'm active enough to deal with it!!!!

Gonna put one in the microwave right now to go with my Salmon... 

Correction... #1 on the list


----------



## vortrit (Mar 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Top 5 Every Day Foods for Active People
> 
> # 5 on the list........guess it's OK........Fuck I'm sorry........I'm not a nutritionist, I just started mowing these fuckers and started thing it was too many carbs...but I'm active enough to deal with it!!!!



Most nutritionist recommend sweet potatoes as an excellent carb source.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm sure eating one at dinner isn't going to hurt you. Eat them all the time... you might get fat. I typically eat a carb with every meal. I fkg hate sweet potatoes. I'd rather eat oats or brown rice.


 
Not all the time..just 1 with dinner every night


----------



## vortrit (Mar 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Not all the time..just 1 with dinner every night



That's not a big deal - probably doing more good than harm. It's #3 on this list.
6 Best Foods You're Not Eating


----------



## vortrit (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweet Potato fries are good though. You should try them sometime, Al.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Sweet Potato fries are good though. You should try them sometime, Al.


 
Yeah...I'm gonna try those........also gonna add Black beans and salsa to my sweet potato next time like Gena's article reccomended.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Yeah...I'm gonna try those........also gonna add Black beans and salsa to my sweet potato next time like Gena's article reccomended.



Yeah, I have to doctor them up anyway. I don't like them very much. I'd rather eat regular potatoes unfortunately. I mostly eat brown rice as a carb source.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I have to doctor them up anyway. I don't like them very much. I'd rather eat regular potatoes unfortunately. I mostly eat brown rice as a carb source.


 
I just love the sweet taters..they just grew on me........

Yeah, I go brown rice and oatmeal for my other carb sources...maybe a Clif bar here and there


----------



## vortrit (Mar 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I just love the sweet taters..they just grew on me........
> 
> Yeah, I go brown rice and oatmeal for my other carb sources...maybe a Clif bar here and there



Clif bar's are fkg delicious.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Clif bar's are fkg delicious.


 
I just bought a couple of these...


----------



## vortrit (Mar 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I just bought a couple of these...



The pumpkin pie ones are fkg awesome.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Mar 30, 2011)

they go well with the canola oil you guys are using. drse lab reports are in and they aren't promising.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 30, 2011)

YouTube Video











let's get drunk and stupid


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> they go well with the canola oil you guys are using. drse lab reports are in and they aren't promising.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I just love the sweet taters..they just grew on me........
> 
> Yeah, I go brown rice and oatmeal for my other carb sources...maybe a Clif bar here and there


 
sweet potatoes are on the paleo list


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2011)

Ive got my fkg dbols and stans in identical containers, with a similar amount of caps in them.

Gonna do a short run of orals week after next. If I blow the fk up and break out in acne I'll know which ones they are


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 31, 2011)

What the fuck happened to the CT? Its supposed to be about AP stories and Milf smashing LHJO stories and Prips, and what do we got? Sweet potato fries and clif bars.
GTFO with that shit.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 31, 2011)

Who's this Reddog fag, and why does he all of the sudden care what's posted in the CT?

Answer me gawd dammit!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Who's this Reddog fag, and why does he all of the sudden care what's posted in the CT?
> 
> Answer me gawd dammit!



Curt James is right about you.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Mar 31, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Curt James is right about you.



You may blow me when he's done. It will be awhile - he's really enjoying himself.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> What the fuck happened to the CT? Its supposed to be about AP stories and Milf smashing LHJO stories and Prips, and what do we got? Sweet potato fries and clif bars.
> GTFO with that shit.


 
the midgets got a point. It's all about the cock with you fags


----------



## vortrit (Mar 31, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> the midgets got a point. It's all about the cock with you fags



Sweet potatoes is code for Al's ball sack. We just knew if Reddog the notBig knew that he'd be all over Al trying to get pics of his sack.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 31, 2011)

This is my new jam.






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 31, 2011)

*Go home smoke a joint and beat off in the shower*






YouTube Video


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 31, 2011)

Give me sweet tatter fries, give me gummy bears, How bout a story about a gummy job from a 70 year old gmilf. thats CT material.


----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2011)

I have SO MANY AP STORIES... But my ex stalks these forums in hopes to "Catch" me in more shit..

So until its safe, you won't hear about my adventures

and i got some stupid shit ya'll would love


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 31, 2011)

Write it under one of your pseudo screen names.


----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2011)

lol could do that.... Hmmmmm


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I have SO MANY AP STORIES... But my ex stalks these forums in hopes to "Catch" me in more shit..
> 
> So until its safe, you won't hear about my adventures
> 
> and i got some stupid shit ya'll would love


 
You already implicated yourself with this post, so you might as well post them.......

@RedDog.........I've posted more tales of debauchery in the CT that you could ever hope for.........I haven't seen Dogshit from you...whoever you are.


----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2011)

Ap!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 31, 2011)

What's up finally came off dbol and my liver is praising me tren test from here on out .My pockets are on swole like my chest step ya game up.I love y'all Jew niggers


----------



## CG (Mar 31, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> What's up finally came off dbol and my liver is praising me tren test from here on out .My pockets are on swole like my chest step ya game up.I love y'all Jew niggers



Lettin dudes smoke yo pole for cash will result in swole pockets, testicles and a trip or 2 to the clinic

Gich

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmw (Mar 31, 2011)

put a half stick of butter and 1/4 cup of brown sugar on them bitches.  FTMFW!


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 31, 2011)

This chick I used to AP has been texting me today and made me think of a nice AP story to share. You NB, sweet tater eatin, canolas injectin, juws might get a kick out of this... But unless it's about a fukkin daisy chain dutch rudder, y'all probably DGAF...

Anywho... This girl is fine and was about 23 at the time. She was the manager at the pr0n store (no BS). Well... She and I went out a few times, but didn't get along well, but loved to AP. She was a freak. Well, one night, I was home and she was out at a bar. I was texting her to come over to get railed... She says "You wanna have a 3-some, I have a GF here with me". As you can imagine... It was on. So they come over and the other chick was ok. Cute, but a bit think, but she'd certainly do in a pinch (Saney would consider her 'skinny'). So, they get naked and it starts... At one point, my girl (The hot one) is sitting on a chair in my room playin with herself whilst the other chick was on her knees servicing me. All of a sudden, she jumps up, gets on the bed in doggy position and says "fukk me right now!". So we go on and do the typical this and that, I spray them up, then they were on there merry way.

The next night I'm at the local bar and walk by this chick sitting there. She says "Hey 'My Name', what's up?", all happy like she knows me. I respond "Hey....", with that 'do I know you' look on my face. She says "You have got to be F'n kidding me!!!" I figured out pretty quick it was the chick from the night before.... My bad.

End of story.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 31, 2011)

Reddog approves this story


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been eating white bread, white pasta & some sweets in preparation for the transformation contest. I want to look as soft as I can for the 'before' pics... Any other suggestions?

Also... I will be photoshopping a 12" c@ck onto my picture. This is just FYI so you don't think it's real and start PM'ing me for more junk pics.

GICH!


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 31, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> lol could do that.... Hmmmmm


 
Post as CD so it gets real confusing...

GYCH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I've been eating white bread, white pasta & some sweets in preparation for the transformation contest. I want to look as soft as I can for the 'before' pics... *Any other suggestions*?


 
Capt's Cum....


----------



## CG (Mar 31, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I've been eating white bread, white pasta & some sweets in preparation for the transformation contest. I want to look as soft as I can for the 'before' pics... Any other suggestions?
> 
> Also... I will be photoshopping a 12" c@ck onto my picture. This is just FYI so you don't think it's real and start PM'ing me for more junk pics.
> 
> GICH!



last week i was sick as a mofo and didnt sfw at all. 

i didnt tan either

couldnt have picked a better time to get soft and pale


----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2011)

I think i'll post up a lame ass AP story tonight..

Who's ready for that?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 31, 2011)

Reddog eagerly awaits a story that don't involve sweet tatters or gummy bears.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 31, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Capt's Cum....


 
Do you have anymore of it left or have you been abusing it as much as I suspect?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Do you have anymore of it left or have you been abusing it as much as I suspect?


 
It's very Anabolic.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 31, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Top 5 Every Day Foods for Active People
> 
> # 5 on the list........guess it's OK........Fuck I'm sorry........I'm not a nutritionist, I just started mowing these fuckers and started thinking it was too many carbs...but I'm active enough to deal with it!!!!
> 
> ...


 
But they're the "good" carbs.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> But they're the "good" carbs.


 
Yup!!! 

Got some Sweet Tater Fries baking in the oven right now.......

Pre SFW snack


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I have SO MANY AP STORIES... But my ex stalks these forums in hopes to "Catch" me in more shit..
> 
> So until its safe, you won't hear about my adventures
> 
> and i got some stupid shit ya'll would love


 

No she doesnt. We all inform her. Just to make your life miserable. 

 . .  you have no friends.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> YouTube Video


 
Wtf!! 


That chick is kinda cute.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 31, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Reddog approves this story



I understand. If I were an old limp dick who had to live vicariously through others on the internet I'd feel this way too...


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yeah........here they are.........sooo fukkin' good!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Mar 31, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Oh yeah........here they are.........sooo fukkin' good!!



Told ya


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I understand. If I were an old limp dick who had to live vicariously through others on the internet I'd feel this way too...



Old- maybe 
Limp dick- no
Vicariously-


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Told ya


 
You were right, knigg!!!!!!

My new favorite snack for sure..........only thing that sucks is you gotta peel 'em, cut 'em, then bake 'em for 40 minutes.........Def. worth it, though!!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 31, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Limp dick- no



Pics or GTFO

Wait... it's because Al wants them


----------



## vortrit (Mar 31, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You were right, knigg!!!!!!
> 
> My new favorite snack for sure..........only thing that sucks is you gotta peel 'em, cut 'em, then bake 'em for 40 minutes.........Def. worth it, though!!



True, it is a lot of work. They have some that you can get that are already made, but I don't know if they're any good.


----------



## SFW (Mar 31, 2011)

so a cliff bar and a sweet potato walk into a sports bar. One rapes al and the other steals his vodka coolie. The end.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 31, 2011)

SFW said:


> so a cliff bar and a sweet potato walk into a sports bar. One rapes al and the other steals his vodka coolie. The end.




You forgot the part about the cliff bar raping the sweet potato.


----------



## SFW (Mar 31, 2011)

all i know is this fucking rain is driving me crazy. Lightning strikes are making me jumpy as shit. 

Thank god for tree though









YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 31, 2011)

The wind here is un believable. It's been like this for a week now.  Sucks.


----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> The wind here is un believable. It's been like this for a week now.  Sucks.



Swirly Gummy Bears for a pic of your ass?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Swirly Gummy Bears for a pic of your ass?


 
You want a pic of your own ass?


----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You want a pic of your own ass?



I did shave one butt cheek for tonights injection... but after i pulled the needle out, blood went everywhere... like wtf?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Hench (Apr 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You were right, knigg!!!!!!
> 
> My new favorite snack for sure..........only thing that sucks is you gotta peel 'em, cut 'em, then bake 'em for 40 minutes.........Def. worth it, though!!



Cut 'em up, power boil them for like 10mins, then wack them in the over at a high heat (with salt and herbs) for another 10mins, done in half the time.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 1, 2011)

Hench said:


> Cut 'em up, power boil them for like 10mins, then wack them in the over at a high heat (with salt and herbs) for another 10mins, done in half the time.



What the hell you talkin' 'bout? Fkg sweet potatoes? Reddoggie will have your ass for this!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 1, 2011)

ya'll sweet potato baking, ginger haired kid loving, ricky lake is just misunderstood, hub cap stealing rimmers


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 1, 2011)

Buncha barco lounging sweet tatter cooking racheal ray impersonanting bitches up in this joint


----------



## vortrit (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sitting in my barco lounger right now looking for online deals and coupons


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2011)

Why does Jiffy Lube charge 38$ for an Oil Change? 

And for some reason, I think I'm gonna do Tren Ace with Test E.. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## SFW (Apr 1, 2011)

good to go if the enanth has kicked already.

38 @ Jiffy is rape. go to walmart.


----------



## SFW (Apr 1, 2011)

@ 2:44





YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 1, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Why does Jiffy Lube charge 38$ for an Oil Change?
> 
> And for some reason, I think I'm gonna do Tren Ace with Test E.. Any thoughts on that?


 
Don't go there. Morons work there. My car dealer charges $20 less then they charged me and they throw in a free car wash. Score!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 1, 2011)

Futanaria


----------



## vortrit (Apr 1, 2011)

YouTube Video











Sweet! Oh yeah, you fags like 80's music. My bad


----------



## SFW (Apr 1, 2011)

_"Even if im smoked out, i cant be scoped out!"_

_




YouTube Video









_


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, hopefully everyone gets there Gears... Santa comes early when it comes to Gearsasis!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2011)

YouTube Video












These guys kicked ass at Ozzfest


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2011)

Fuck Limp Bizkit.. they suck worse than Gears from the Jew


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Fuck Limp Bizkit.. they suck worse than Gears from the Jew


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2011)

My Gears are better than the Jews Gears.. and i'll beat his price anyday!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> My Gears are better than the Jews Gears.. and i'll beat his price anyday!


 
Bio-Gen??

No Thanks.


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2011)

lol

Not Biogen


----------



## vortrit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a coupon for 10 free post at AM... maybe I'll go say hi to DGG


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2011)

I did Flies with 55lb DB's today... YAY!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2011)

The Butler did it AGAIN!! WTF!!!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 2, 2011)

Butler fkg sucks. Quit acting like it's not your favorite team, Al.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Butler fkg sucks. Quit acting like it's not your favorite team, Al.


 
San Diego State is cuz I went to school there....but I wanted VCU to beat Butler in this game...thought it would have been unreal to see a "play in" team make the Finals and possibly win it...Butler is a nice story, though...2 finals appearances back to back for a mid-major school...


----------



## vortrit (Apr 2, 2011)

Tesla said:


> San Diego State is cuz I went to school there....but I wanted VCU to beat Butler in this game...thought it would have been unreal to see a "play in" team make the Finals and possibly win it...Butler is a nice story, though...2 finals appearances back to back for a mid-major school...



I'd rather have seen VCU win too. Hell, I'll be honest I'm just happy Kansas didn't win cuz I fkg hate them.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'd rather have seen VCU win too. Hell, I'll be honest I'm just happy Kansas didn't win cuz I fkg hate them.


 
Werd!!!

2 dogs in the Finals...Huskies V Bulldogs.....

Gotta go for Butler in this one!!!!


----------



## SFW (Apr 2, 2011)

weird. Its like Deja Vu....i just saw the same thing on my FB news.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> weird. Its like Deja Vu....i just saw the same thing on my FB news.


 
Yup.......Love the dogs going at it on Monday!!


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Yup.......Love the dogs going at it on Monday!!









YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2011)

The Butler will do it in the Parlor with a Candlestick.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2011)

goddamit, gonna be a good year for gear abuse! It's about time I started abusing my liver


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2011)

Bang bang!


----------



## independent (Apr 3, 2011)

Sweet potatos and fake gears, that what I get when I come back here?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Sweet potatos and fake gears, that what I get when I come back here?


 
Yup, you know you love it, Moe.......


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2011)

ha ha.. Tell me why i almost got jumped last night at the bar by some big spic and his fat bald friend lol


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2011)

And Al, I think i'm getting this Pinning addiction like you now and All I wanna do is Shoot up EVERY DAY!


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2011)

Jumped ....is that code for gang banged?


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> And Al, I think i'm getting this Pinning addiction like you now and All I wanna do is Shoot up EVERY DAY!



Al pins gears and works out?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> And Al, I think i'm getting this Pinning addiction like you now and All I wanna do is Shoot up EVERY DAY!


 
I hear ya.......I loved pinning PFP EOD........miss it...just can't afford it right now.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2011)

SFW said:


> Al pins gears and works out?


 
I Lift 5 days/week.and Mountain Bike 6 days/week..just not pinning right now......


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2011)

Nah.. I was out with some girl, and her ex boyfriend works there but he wasn't working last night. And he was eye fucking me the ENTIRE NIGHT.. He recognized my Big'ness and felt very intimidated.. Then he started texting her saying he was gonna knock me out and such lol

She showed me the text message, I looked over and him and then turned out pissed as fuck.. then he ran up on me with his fat friend, and before anything happened the Security grabbed him up.. 

The Gears were flowing through me for sure.. 100% Canola Via BiogenLabs... All that Omega 3-6-9's had me PUMPED!


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2011)

Prob gi....she sent her goons.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> The Gears were flowing through me for sure.. 100% Canola Via BiogenLabs... All that Omega 3-6-9's had me PUMPED!


 



You GO BOYFRIEND


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2011)

Can't Be as much canola as whats in these bootlegged bd and gp gears I have. 

I found a red hair floating in my British dragon. Mind explaining WTF is going on?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2011)

SFW said:


> Can't Be as much canola as whats in these bootlegged bd and gp gears I have.
> 
> I found a red hair floating in my British dragon. Mind explaining WTF is going on?


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2011)

LMFAO... You seriously found a Hair? was it Red? or did it smell like someones Nut sack?

And those BD Gears came in Sealed boxes that I never opened.. Jeffy wanted to open them to see what they looked like but i told him "NO SOUP FOR YOU!"


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## independent (Apr 3, 2011)

I got an infraction or sum shit for asking for a source check, I asked if vitamin shoppe and gnc are legit. Really.


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL Obviously the Answer is no or they would have just answered Yes.. Right?

Anyhow, i think your body needs some of Biogen's famous Canola.. I give you good price?


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol nah I'm playin. Its good to go. When u peel the hologram it reveals the lot num. So u can verify it on the site. Its Jesus christs personal brand of gears. He told me via prayer


----------



## independent (Apr 3, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> LOL Obviously the Answer is no or they would have just answered Yes.. Right?
> 
> Anyhow, i think your body needs some of Biogen's famous Canola.. I give you good price?



tell me more.


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2011)

Tell you more? PM me with your addy and send this nigger some cash and i'll ship you all the Biogen I have lol


----------



## independent (Apr 3, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Tell you more? PM me with your addy and send this nigger some cash and i'll ship you all the Biogen I have lol



Isnt biogen bunk?


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't know yet. Thats why i'm running it 400mg EOD to find out


----------



## CG (Apr 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Isnt biogen bunk?



the kid that posted 'results' of post biogen labs photoshopped the image.


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2011)

biogen...its underdosed at best.


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2011)

Probably.. but pinning it EOD is FUN!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 3, 2011)

Glen Danzig is so jerked 






YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 3, 2011)

I made some potent as tren ace,I'm start selling it to retards at my gym for 300.00 50ml 50 moves ahead of the game


----------



## vortrit (Apr 3, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Werd!!!
> 
> 2 dogs in the Finals...Huskies V Bulldogs.....
> 
> Gotta go for Butler in this one!!!!



Missouri just hired Frank Haith from Miami. I'm pissed, it's the worse person they could've hired.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 3, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I made some potent as tren ace,I'm start selling it to retards at my gym for 300.00 50ml 50 moves ahead of the game




Whats next? drug dealers bragging online about their crack sales ? sometime our own mouth is our worst enemy


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 3, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Whats next? drug dealers bragging online about their crack sales ? sometime our own mouth is our worst enemy


wise words. Chico's mouth is my worst enemy cause he always scrapes my cock with his teeth. A little teeth is ok but goddamnit son cover them horse chops with them big nigger lips already.


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Whats next? drug dealers bragging online about their crack sales ? sometime our own mouth is our worst enemy


 

Our Costa rican/Peruvian hybrid speaks the truth. Ya'lls Be loose with the lips!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2011)

Roast beef sando and some Lays Tater chips........

Time for a prip of sum lame ass tree...but wtf...it's tree!!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 3, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Roast beef sando and some Lays Tater chips........
> 
> Time for a prip of sum lame ass tree...but wtf...it's tree!!



I was supposed to trade this DJ guy a couple of Biggle singles I have on vinyl record for a sack, and when I went to my storage shed it got flooded and the records were ruined. It fkg sucked because I had some really old records (like KISS and shit) that I've had for a long time get ruined. Plus I don't get my sack.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 3, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Whats next? drug dealers bragging online about their crack sales ? sometime our own mouth is our worst enemy



I don't know what your talking about I don't even workout I just post on bodybuilding sites to escape my pothetic life.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It fkg sucked because I had some really old records (like KISS and shit).


----------



## vortrit (Apr 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


>



Yeah that's actually one of the albums that got ruined


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2011)

You about to go treat your nose, ha?






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thats juvenile after treating his nose  






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2011)

lol He's shit faced wasted.


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

I fucking hate niggers. So I guess Puffy loves me


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 4, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I fucking hate niggers. So I guess Puffy loves me


 
 . . but you love chicken!


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2011)

Saney pinning gears






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL^^

that kid is so fat... and who shoots in the stomach? I can hear his girly-man voice also..

Oh yea, its been confirmed after yesterday that i'll be a daddy of two spic babies


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2011)

congrats Papi! <3


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

lol Yay!

I need help with picking names... This is what I have so far.. Jose and Hose-B. Whatta think?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 4, 2011)

Treat them like thier your own children


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 4, 2011)

I like Angel and Jesus


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

They are my fucking kids god damnit!

Angel and Jesus? lol 

I need more names!

She kept saying she wanted to name one of the kids after me lol... fucking Reekans


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2011)

Wanda and Juan? U like?


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol ur stuck with her now ha


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually no.. We had a big blow out where I called the cops on her.. and now we aren't allowed to contact each other what so ever... her friend Franky aka Superman told me her lawyer will be getting in touch with me for child support... At least i'll have a reason to come off the Gears..


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

Will you be the God Father?


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd be honored papi chulo Chris!


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2011)

4k


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 4, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> lol Yay!
> 
> I need help with picking names... This is what I have so far.. Jose and Hose-B. Whatta think?


 
I think you should call them AL and Jay, middle-names "Gearz"!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 4, 2011)

I know two sisters named Paradise and Divine. Guess what their mama does for a living....


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hit the parking lot by the gym straight swerving


----------



## vortrit (Apr 4, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I know two sisters named Paradise and Divine. Guess what their mama does for a living....



Drug and alcohol councilor?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 4, 2011)

Let's finish this thing, Butler!!!  FUCK UCONN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Let's finish this thing, Butler!!!  FUCK UCONN!!!!!!!!!!



I fkg hate Uconn and I grew up partly in Connecticut. I'm rootin' for Butler.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I fkg hate Uconn and I grew up partly in Connecticut. I'm rootin' for Butler.


 
Ugly 1st half...Damm..that was way ugly.........Just the type of game Butler can win.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Ugly 1st half...Damm..that was way ugly.........Just the type of game Butler can win.



Yeah, I hope they do. Maybe Uconn will decide to pump some money into their pathetic football team instead next year.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 4, 2011)

Damn.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 4, 2011)

That blew. I fukkin' hate Uconn!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok. Pizza spinning Johny is gonna be the God Father.. Will Cellar Door, Kathy, or Gena be the God Mother?


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Drug and alcohol councilor?


 OMG! you're so right!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 4, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Ok. Pizza spinning Johny is gonna be the God Father.. Will Cellar Door, Kathy, or Gena be the God Mother?


 
Do you like the mother?


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

Do i like the mother? LOL

I wish that cunt would get beaten to death like jesus did in that passion of the christ movie so i could put that scene in repeat and masturbate to it


So yea, you should be the God mother cause you have the hottest E-Body any chick on IM has ever had.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 4, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Do i like the mother? LOL
> 
> I wish that cunt would get beaten to death like jesus did in that passion of the christ movie so i could put that scene in repeat and masturbate to it
> 
> ...


 
If I don't like another woman, I can make her life hell.  Just ask my sister-in-law


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, i'll do anything you want or give you anything you want if you could make someone's life hell  for me


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 4, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Well, i'll do anything you want or give you anything you want if you could make someone's life hell for me


 
ANYthing???




So am I the Godmother then?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 4, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Do i like the mother? LOL
> 
> I wish that cunt would get beaten to death like jesus did in that passion of the christ movie so i could put that scene in repeat and masturbate to it
> 
> ...


 
Im pretty sure Saney's pregnant GF will turn up here at IM just like theoneandonly1 did


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Im pretty sure Saney's pregnant GF will turn up here at IM just like theoneandonly1 did


 

That would be mildly entertaining if kids weren't involved.  





p.s. 

Hi Captn'


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> ANYthing???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! Anything!!!

And yes, you're the Godmother <3


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 4, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> YES! Anything!!!
> 
> And yes, you're the Godmother <3


 
Yay


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yay



So when do i get to see a pic of you minus your butta face? Ya know, to keep your identity concealed


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 4, 2011)

WTF???  Saney's having a kid???  Oh christ.


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> WTF???  Saney's having a kid???  Oh christ.



Two of them... Twin Boys!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> That blew. I fukkin' hate Uconn!!



No doubt. That blew more than RetLAW on his first night in county jail.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No doubt. That blew more than RetLAW on his first night in county jail.


 
Werd!!

Love Saney talkin' to himself...lol


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL I am not Kathy or CD!!!

Now you get no Canola... Geared Jesus is gonna get them all very cheap if you don't be a good old little boy and Pedal that Bike to the Milk store and pick this nigga up a gallon


----------



## vortrit (Apr 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Werd!!
> 
> Love Saney talkin' to himself...lol



I noticed that. And he used his Kathybird account to call me CellarDoor. Everyone knows Prince is CellarDoor.


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2011)

I just figured it out. CD is Al. I have no doubt in my mind now!




Nah i kid. Who fucking cares. Ya'll wanna be Queers go right ahead.

And What saney??? you aint selling my fucking gears to that knob stain!


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to sell him your gears... I mean, you won't even pay me.. So i have no choice nigger


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2011)

lol check ur email ill send it in like 60 seconds. P.s. to any NARC's watching.....I am buying his creatine and b12


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2011)

GDI!!! 

well, he must of been saving up. plenty of cans on the road that he found while mountain biking his female schwinn with rainbow streamers dangling from the handlebars!


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 5, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yay


 
I'm hungry. Feed me mommy!

GYCH!


----------



## CG (Apr 5, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> LOL^^
> 
> that kid is so fat... and who shoots in the stomach? I can hear his girly-man voice also..
> 
> Oh yea, its been confirmed after yesterday that i'll be a daddy of two spic babies


Congrats.  BTW that dude was a chick lmao 


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 5, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I know two sisters named Paradise and Divine. Guess what their mama does for a living....


 
Collect welfare?


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 5, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Roast beef sando and some Lays Tater chips........
> 
> Time for a prip of sum lame ass tree...but wtf...it's tree!!


WTF is a sando?


----------



## SFW (Apr 5, 2011)

A sando is something u eat at brekky.....


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Congrats.  BTW that dude was a chick lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



That MF was a female?

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 5, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> That MF was a female?
> 
> EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW




Is that why there were surgical scars under his breasts?


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2011)

lol ewww... i'm guessing so now.


I hope all that "T" will help her dick grow


----------



## SFW (Apr 5, 2011)

fucking amazes me how docs can approve some fat, bull-dyke fuck to become a man but when Johnny wants to get jerked and orange, no fucking soup for him!


----------



## SFW (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Vito! <3






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 5, 2011)

sfw said:


> fucking amazes me how docs can approve some fat, bull-dyke fuck to become a man but when johnny wants to get jerked and orange, no fucking soup for him!


 
lol


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 5, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> YouTube Video



Lol

I'm gonna get stoned and watch that later...


----------



## SFW (Apr 5, 2011)

what adam blasts in his pick-up truck








YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got my dick sucked by a fat chick last night in my car she said my cum tasted really weird.My guess tren done saturated my sac and she will be growing lip hair next few days.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 5, 2011)

The Capt should know what caused your semen to taste weird.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 5, 2011)

The Captn' is a semen expert.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 5, 2011)

SFW said:


> what adam blasts in his pick-up truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There's not a GD thing wrong with blastin some CEJ whilst crusing the farmer's market roads in your pick-up. Nothing at all.

:Coffee:


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> There's not a GD thing wrong with blastin some CEJ whilst crusing the farmer's market roads in your pick-up. Nothing at all.
> 
> :Coffee:


 
I bump this as loud as I can while bumpin' around Folsom............






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Apr 5, 2011)

A lil flashback from the BN moderator days.....






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



3:31    Back in the good ol days of In living color.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Clotipins are good shit.Only downfall is you will get fucked up and eat all your food up in one night not even remember.


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2011)

I forgot to pin yesterday... I NEED GEARS!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2011)

Fucking nigger youtube!


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2011)

I copy the past the embed code between the YT shit... wtf am i doing wrong?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I copy the past the embed code between the YT shit... wtf am i doing wrong?


 
v= "copy and paste this shit" in the url address bar..


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Apr 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


>



Have you heard Seether's version? Pretty bad ass actually! 






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

We're going to be on page 666 soon. Devil shit on that page only or GTFO.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> We're going to be on page 666 soon. Devil shit on that page only or GTFO.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> YouTube Video



*Evil and hot!*


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thought you might like that


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thought you might like that



I do


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 6, 2011)

YouTube Video









Bow to the dark lord


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 6, 2011)

Ever wonder what black metal would sound like if done by a schizophrenic?





YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Apr 6, 2011)

Why is Sten Labs so fucking expensive now?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 6, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why is Sten Labs so fucking expensive now?


 
Jim left Sten and started Precision.

Go to Precision Peptides


----------



## SFW (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 6, 2011)

SFW said:


>


 


Werd!!!  I'm tired too.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 6, 2011)

Any of you dirt bags ordered anything from extreme peptides? Their prices ain't to far off from precision
I need to get some caber


----------



## Tesla (Apr 6, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Any of you dirt bags ordered anything from extreme peptides? Their prices ain't to far off from precision
> I need to get some caber


 
I haven't, but heard they are GTG.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 6, 2011)

isn't one of the mods here also a rep for them?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> The Capt should know what caused your semen to taste weird.


 


REDDOG309 said:


> The Captn' is a semen expert.


 

damn bout time i get some goddam recognition round ere


----------



## Imosted (Apr 6, 2011)

Here you go Beautiful and Evil at the same time






YouTube Video


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 6, 2011)

sup kniggs.  p-rips all around...






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Apr 6, 2011)

2B1 said:


> sup kniggs. p-rips all around...


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 7, 2011)

man, I was talking to some of the locals here recently, and due to the close proximity to british columbia, the reefer here is $3oo an oz. GTFO! Never had any super kind I guess cause the most I ever paid for an oz was 75. I'm a little afraid the shit here will be so strong I'll end up having a panic attack.


----------



## SFW (Apr 7, 2011)

$75? Jesus. What year was this gramps? 

I had a convo with an old smoker who was telling me about the size of "Dime" bags back in his day. claimed for $10 he could buy a manilla envelope worth of green. Probably leaves and shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2011)

JFC, Im getting 'beliltted' by this faggot called "GoPro" . . . He's a professional bodybuilder, I should really kow-tow to his Awesomeness. I guess he's never been e-raped by theCaptn before


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> $75? Jesus. What year was this gramps?
> 
> I had a convo with an old smoker who was telling me about the size of "Dime" bags back in his day. claimed for $10 he could buy a manilla envelope worth of green. Probably leaves and shit.


In oklahoma, every 3rd person sells weed and during the 80's it was the states #1 cash crop. A lot of the weed people thought was coming from mexico was being grown in the heartland. I haven't bought weed since I was 23. That was 10 yrs. ago. I guess I'm a little out of touch with the smoker crowd. Since I moved up to Alaska, I really don't know anybody any more so maybe I'm also just getting the newbie fuckin


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> JFC, Im getting 'beliltted' by this faggot called "GoPro" . . . He's a professional bodybuilder, I should really kow-tow to his Awesomeness. I guess he's never been e-raped by theCaptn before


GoPro: Post Gyno tits or GTFO


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2011)

he'eth don'th know'th who'th he'th fuck'th with'th


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 7, 2011)

Whi is this go-blo that you speak of?


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 7, 2011)

GoPro= GoatScrote 
Allow the landslide of rape begineth. May your words be sharpened like turds, at the end of the poostick. Lest we all succumb to fail, charge forth toward GoatScrotes ocular cavity, erect penis in hand, we drive you back to the gates of A.M. where the foulest of bible-beaters fill the air with their chronic prayer bleating.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2243911-post30.html

GICH


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2011)

i got smashed on $65 bottles of pinot noir . .  which of your fkkers wants to e-fight me now, eh????


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2011)

AIDs. . terrible affliction . .makes you want to take long bike rides to avoid mexican chair people


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 7, 2011)

$65! are you serious? I could have gotten you an oz for that in 2000. While drunk make sure and do something you'll regret so we at least gain a funny story. Pressing bare genitals up against the church window is always an option


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2011)

well, we had three of them, and Im a light weight drinker. The good news is the car is parked in the churchie's parking lott . . those cunts are all about forgiveness apparently


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 7, 2011)

They can forgive your window dressing then


----------



## SFW (Apr 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> AIDs. . terrible affliction . .makes you want to take long bike rides to avoid mexican chair people


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm in the jury duty building.. Just ate a western omelette... And some resberry coffee..

Not Bigs are everywhere.. All suit and ties.. 

 NegroGirl let me slide on 8 cents for breakfast. She was cute with a fat ass.. Johny style


----------



## CG (Apr 7, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm in the jury duty building.. Just ate a western omelette... And some resberry coffee..
> 
> Not Bigs are everywhere.. All suit and ties..
> 
> NegroGirl let me slide on 8 cents for breakfast. She was cute with a fat ass.. Johny style



Make sure you say whattup on the way out & geta #

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2011)

Werd


----------



## vortrit (Apr 7, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Whi is this go-blo that you speak of?



This is where you go and blow me. How about it Reddog? Woof!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 7, 2011)

o-k but just this one time


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 7, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Apr 7, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> o-k but just this one time



o-k? That's improper English bro. That's an infraction.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 7, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> YouTube Video



 Is that where you got your screen name from ? I thought living in PA, it was for max pressure blitzing defenses...


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Apr 7, 2011)

Lmfao ^


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 7, 2011)

Yo fags.  Just got done owning this hot bodied milf an hr or so ago.  She had never swallowed before even at 42 but promised to try for me.  So I purposely held off for five damn days in an effort to make her gag.  Moar details when I get back from running errands.  There's some funny moments to report.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 7, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yo fags.  Just got done owning this hot bodied milf an hr or so ago.  She had never swallowed before even at 42 but promised to try for me.  So I purposely held off for five damn days in an effort to make her gag.  Moar details when I get back from running errands.  There's some funny moments to report.



That's my nigger.

Anyway I went out drinking last night and woke up with a terrible hang over. I still managed to go out and make some cash then do a little SFW with a friend. I think I may have some pussy lined up soon. AP stories to come. 

I can't wait to get on the college campus next month although most of the pussy won't be back until Fall semester.


----------



## SFW (Apr 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> do a little SFW with a friend.


 

Youre bringing a friend next time? cant wait!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> Youre bringing a friend next time? cant wait!



lol. Only is he/she is jerked and tan.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Apr 7, 2011)

look who just came back from his bike ride


----------



## independent (Apr 7, 2011)

What happened to Mr. Fantastico, or did he do a name change?


----------



## SFW (Apr 7, 2011)

ur a quick one aint cha?

actually he died in a terrible squatting accident.


----------



## independent (Apr 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> ur a quick one aint cha?
> 
> actually he died in a terrible squatting accident.



Lol. I havent been around much to follow your multiple personalities.


----------



## SFW (Apr 7, 2011)

nigger please. u need to change that name actually...sounds too much like Bighomo.


----------



## independent (Apr 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> nigger please. u need to change that name actually...sounds too much like Bighomo.



Maybe thats what I will change it to.  Then I will have NB inviting me to sperm parties.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2011)

smashed way too much red wine last night, ended up calling the ex-wife telling her that unless she stopped flirting with me I was gonna skull-fuck her . .  also GoPro threatened to have my 'Moderator status' revoked, and suggested I was unjerked


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> look who just came back from his bike ride


 
It was cold as fuck.........I even wore gloves tonight for the ride

Chicken Teryaki and Brown Rice goin' wit da usual Merlot


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2011)

seriously Al, is 'bike ride' some new CT code for an unspeakable act?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> seriously Al, is 'bike ride' some new CT code for an unspeakable act?


----------



## CG (Apr 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> ur a quick one aint cha?
> 
> actually he died in a terrible squatting accident.


Yeah he squatted on a dick, took it too deep and perforated his colon: thinking:


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Apr 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


>



This is the perfect time to rape Al in the mouth.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 7, 2011)

What's up my kniggas? Sitting at a bar without the Ol lady in ages. Bout to drag some ass outta here. This chick is a waitress at On The Border. She's wearing a tiny little sombrero. I'm going to make her keep it in while the beejer is in sesh. Or maybe I should put in on my lil J&T messcan... Thoughts?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Thoughts?


 
Yeah.. my thought would be to quit jerking off in the CT and get to work, son........


----------



## vortrit (Apr 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Yeah.. my thought would be to quit jerking off in the CT and get to work, son........



LHJO is Al's job when he's not taking a shot in the mouth from theCaptn'.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> LHJO is Al's job when he's not taking a shot in the mouth from theCaptn'.


 
Easy Chief.........I only take shots from CD....lol


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 7, 2011)

So I guess that means Vortrit and Tesla are a couple.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Easy Chief.........I only take shots from CD....lol



It could be worse. You could be taking them from Kathybird. I heard he's got a huge penis.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It could be worse. You could be taking them from Kathybird. I heard he's got a huge penis.


 
Why is that worse?...I love huge schlongs.......


----------



## vortrit (Apr 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Why is that worse?...I love huge schlongs.......



Then Kathybird is your man. Suck it bro!


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 7, 2011)

Yup.  Huge.  Bigger than all you gay ass posers posting pussy videos.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 7, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Yup.  Huge.  Bigger than all you gay ass posers posting pussy videos.



That was a quick reply. We thought you'd be out looking for more colonix still. You know? Being that you like things in your ass and all. You should try to stick your own dick in there. Take pics.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 7, 2011)

Well I do like to be clean when I take it up the ass.


... don't you?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 8, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Well I do like to be clean when I take it up the ass.
> 
> 
> ... don't you?



No. I like to shit on things.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 8, 2011)

Saney likes to use his female accounts when there is a full moon. you silly slut


----------



## Tesla (Apr 8, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Saney likes to use his female accounts when there is a full moon. you silly slut


 
Werd!!!!!!!!!! 

I wonder when CD is gonna make an appearance??


----------



## vortrit (Apr 8, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Saney likes to use his female accounts when there is a full moon. you silly slut



I was supposed to pretend he had a vagina. oooppppssss.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Then Kathybird is your man. Suck it bro!


 
I thought kathybird had a huge gaping VAGINA . . .VAGINA . . .VAGINA . . .VAGINA . . .VAGINA . . .VAGINA . . .VAGINA . . .


----------



## CG (Apr 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I thought kathybird had a huge gaping VAGINA . . .VAGINA . . .VAGINA . . .VAGINA . . .VAGINA . . .VAGINA . . .VAGINA . . .



lolol


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh wait.  I'm Saney.  Then no, I do not have a big dick.


----------



## SFW (Apr 8, 2011)

CANT WAIT to see your transformation pics you fucking pig/slob/Manbear!

id enter this contest but i feel it would be too easy. Ill let you indigent fucks make out on the deal.



> Werd!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I wonder when CD is gonna make an appearance??


when saney's estrogen levels rise to critical levels, CD makes an appearance!

I blame Extreme Peptide for this! They sold him bunk SERMS/AI's.


----------



## SFW (Apr 8, 2011)

any imus fans here? download the 77WABC radio app. 6am-10am weekdays!

i love this guy..


----------



## vortrit (Apr 8, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Oh wait.  I'm Saney.  Then no, I do not have a big dick.



Negative. Everyone knows Saney is huge. The videos he sent Prince have leaked out on the internet, but everyone is sure you already know this.


----------



## SFW (Apr 8, 2011)

I dedicate this to vortrit, chico and tesla! 






YouTube Video


----------



## CG (Apr 8, 2011)

SFW said:


> id enter this contest but i feel it would be too easy. Ill let you indigent fucks make out on the deal.



THANKS! lol


----------



## vortrit (Apr 8, 2011)

Time to take some mushrooms and watch Yo Gabba Gabba.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Time to take some mushrooms and watch Yo Gabba Gabba.



Those burges ain't gonna cook themselves at McDonald knigg!!!!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 8, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Those burges ain't gonna cook themselves at McDonald knigg!!!!!!!!



I'm calling in sick today. Let them get a homeless person to do it


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm calling in sick today. Let them get a homeless person to do it


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 8, 2011)

Never did finish that story.  Short version I pretty much rocked it after she had bragged about being an energizer bunny that could go multiple times and wear dudes out.  I ended up wearing her out instead, later telling her that I was renaming her ray o vac after a lesser battery.

She had promised to try to swallow for the first time so I built up a five day load to try to gag her.  did just that and she coughed and turned her head so I shot the rest directly in her hair and on her shoulder..lol.  Afterward she was mad at herself for doing something like that with a guy that has a gf.  Think I pissed her off cause she's no longer answering texts...LOL.


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, not to be off subject, but it's Friday and work was rough so I'm getting stoned and watching the stupidest movie ever made called Tron


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 8, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Never did finish that story.  Short version I pretty much rocked it after she had bragged about being an energizer bunny that could go multiple times and wear dudes out.  I ended up wearing her out instead, later telling her that I was renaming her ray o vac after a lesser battery.
> 
> She had promised to try to swallow for the first time so I built up a five day load to try to gag her.  did just that and she coughed and turned her head so I shot the rest directly in her hair and on her shoulder..lol.  Afterward she was mad at herself for doing something like that with a guy that has a gf.  Think I pissed her off cause she's no longer answering texts...LOL.



Happy ever after.   well done


----------



## vortrit (Apr 8, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Never did finish that story.  Short version I pretty much rocked it after she had bragged about being an energizer bunny that could go multiple times and wear dudes out.  I ended up wearing her out instead, later telling her that I was renaming her ray o vac after a lesser battery.
> 
> She had promised to try to swallow for the first time so I built up a five day load to try to gag her.  did just that and she coughed and turned her head so I shot the rest directly in her hair and on her shoulder..lol.  Afterward she was mad at herself for doing something like that with a guy that has a gf.  Think I pissed her off cause she's no longer answering texts...LOL.



You should have bent her over while she had a mouth full of cum and then stick it in her ass.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 8, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Never did finish that story. Short version I pretty much rocked it after she had bragged about being an energizer bunny that could go multiple times and wear dudes out. I ended up wearing her out instead, later telling her that I was renaming her ray o vac after a lesser battery.
> 
> She had promised to try to swallow for the first time so I built up a five day load to try to gag her. did just that and she coughed and turned her head so I shot the rest directly in her hair and on her shoulder..lol. Afterward she was mad at herself for doing something like that with a guy that has a gf. Think I pissed her off cause she's no longer answering texts...LOL.


 

why dont you enter the AG comp? Just substitute the chick for a small pony, Have someone drive a car into kathy's VAGINA while retlaw getting steam-trained by NeoNazis


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 8, 2011)

Can we substitute a submarine for the car?  Damn antennas are a bitch to get out.  Plus a sub's more moisture-friendly.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 8, 2011)

YouTube Video











This knigg musta wrote this song 'bout me.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 8, 2011)

YouTube Video










Retlaws cousin


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 8, 2011)

wtf that foolio just covered his whole nose with bottom lip.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 9, 2011)

YouTube Video














I believe retlaws cousin may have been famous in the eighties, watch closely for the cameo


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 9, 2011)

This is the land of confusion!!!!!!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 9, 2011)

who is this silly goose?  






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2011)

trying to fix leroy gonzales' computer. fucker keeps calling me at geek squad telling me that his PC wont play flash based porn sites. he asked me for my name and i told him...they call me mister 305, aka, mister snort yay, spit rocks, made in dade.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 9, 2011)

stalker alert


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> trying to fix leroy gonzales' computer. fucker keeps calling me at geek squad telling me that his PC wont play flash based porn sites. he asked me for my name and i told him...*they call me mister 305, aka, mister snort yay, spit rocks, made in dade.*








YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2011)

That kid was funny but he would prob get stabbed doing that in Florida.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 9, 2011)

Too many people with short fuses in south Florida. he wouldn't get past the second interview.


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2011)

Leroy Gonzalez | Facebook


Thankfully, Leroys computer was fixed and he is now able to make his online orders of salted meats and cheese.



> Too many people with short fuses in south Florida. he wouldn't get past the second interview.


 

word. central as well. Its the heat i guess. fucking 90 today. People are just irritable.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2011)

Leroy claims he has 22" pipes.


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2011)

he measures his pipes immediately after working out at the apartment complex gym. He wants to fuck jamie eason and will defend her honor (and his own) by making astronomical claims of his own jerkedness.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2011)

I just measured them un-pumped and they were barely 18....


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2011)

im gonna measure my junk post tiger pump and report back


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> im gonna measure my junk post tiger pump and report back


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> Leroy Gonzalez | Facebook
> 
> 
> Thankfully, Leroys computer was fixed and he is now able to make his online orders of salted meats and cheese.


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2011)

Dedicated to Jamie .........






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Apr 9, 2011)

^ Gay shit!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> ^ Gay shit!


 
Bite me, Bone-Squeeze!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Bite me, Bone-Squeeze!!!!!



Sounds like a sexy time


----------



## vortrit (Apr 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 9, 2011)

Just got back from watching a local band. Fuck if that lead singer isn't one of the hottest men I've seen in a while.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Just got back from watching a local band. Fuck if that lead singer isn't one of the hottest men I've seen in a while.



So he isn't hot. Why do we care and most of all why do you care if he's not hot.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> So he isn't hot. Why do we care and most of all why do you care if he's not hot.


 


He is totalllly hot.  Soaking panties hot.  Not what I usually go for, but damn...




I had a really good time


----------



## vortrit (Apr 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> He is totalllly hot.  Soaking panties hot.  Not what I usually go for, but damn...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You originally said he wasn't hot. You would have had a better time sucking my penis in a dirty alley way


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You originally said he wasn't hot. You would have had a better time sucking my penis in a dirty alley way


 
IDK, Vortrit.....


On most days you know I might agree with you, but he had this thing about him.  Anyway, I think Ima go to bed.



And dream about him just a little bit....


----------



## vortrit (Apr 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> IDK, Vortrit.....
> 
> 
> On most days you know I might agree with you, but he had this thing about him.  Anyway, I think Ima go to bed.
> ...



No. Dream about sucking my dick for heroin in a dirty alley way.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 9, 2011)

goddzmit I wish I wasnt jewish


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't mind vortrit.  He has dyslexia.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 9, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Don't mind vortrit.  He has dyslexia.



Oh wow. What an insult. I probably won't be able to come up with a comeback to that awesome slam. You win!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 9, 2011)

I did attempt anal per my custom.  Wasn't happenin.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Anyway, I think Ima go to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> And dream about him just a little bit....


 
How was your fantasy, Vort?

Did you engulf "lead singer" schlong all the way to the base in ur dream?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> How was your fantasy, Vort?
> 
> Did you engulf "lead singer" schlong all the way to the base in ur dream?



Of course I did! GICH!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 9, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I did attempt anal per my custom.  Wasn't happenin.



Try harder next time.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Gay shit!



That's not gay, this is gay...







YouTube Video


----------



## Imosted (Apr 9, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> That's not gay, this is gay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That shit is the Gayest thing i have ever seen in my life!!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 9, 2011)

John is a faggot and is scared to get his Rice and Bean lovin ass kicked by a fat pale white boy


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 9, 2011)

Imosted said:


> That shit is the Gayest thing i have ever seen in my life!!!



 Gayer than the showers at the Y.M.C.A!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 9, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> That's not gay, this is gay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This video has already been posted several time here. We cannot go around re-posting things all the time at IM. Remind me to neg you later.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 9, 2011)

vortrit said:


> This video has already been posted several time here. We cannot go around re-posting things all the time at IM. Remind me to neg you later.



I didn't know that. 

But, from now on, I'll pm all my future posts to you and make sure I get the Vortrit seal of approval first.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 9, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> I didn't know that.
> 
> But, from now on, I'll pm all my future posts to you and make sure I get the Vortrit seal of approval first.



Since you did not know I will let it slide this time, and take no further action. Just don't let it happen again.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 9, 2011)

Yo knigs.  Where y'all getting yur VitC from these days.  I'm tempted to go thru stenlabs again just cause their shit's so cheap.  But, I'm wondering if there's anyone else out there who has good C and is cheap.


----------



## Saney (Apr 9, 2011)

JAS Chems are very cheap and buy 2 get 1 free also.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 9, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> JAS Chems are very cheap and buy 2 get 1 free also.


 
that jew JAS fkd me on a deal, try precision peptides


----------



## Saney (Apr 9, 2011)

You got fucked on a deal? How so?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> try precision peptides


 
This  ^^^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 9, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> You got fucked on a deal? How so?


 
He said he'd send me some C to review if I paid shipping ($25) . .  has made up some shit about customs probably confiscating it and doing resends but I have never recieved said products nor confiscation letters

so to cut a long story short: fucked on the deal by a filthy hebrew


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> He said he'd send me some C to review if I paid shipping ($25) . . has made up some shit about customs probably confiscating it and doing resends but I have never recieved said products nor confiscation letters
> 
> so to cut a long story short: fucked on the deal by a filthy hebrew


 
Any review on the Precision "c", Capp??



I just took 2ml(1st time trying it)  for a late night AP I got lined up tonight.......I'll report on it tommorrow.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Any review on the Precision "c", Capp??
> 
> 
> 
> I just took 2ml(1st time trying it) for a late night AP I got lined up tonight.......I'll report on it tommorrow.......


 
I havent tried it yet champ, but I see prices are reasonable. 

I tried to get chemOne to send me some of their golden C, but they jewed out on me too


----------



## vortrit (Apr 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, another round of poop stabbing gear thieving jew antics that I seem to have avoided this weekend.

In other news, I bought a house.  Community has 2 pools and a golf course.  Now I can be like Al and hit my prips and drink some merlot pool-side while getting jerked n tan pinning canola oil.


----------



## SFW (Apr 10, 2011)

are u in chapel hill/carrboro with the rest of the prius driving queers?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> are u in chapel hill/carrboro with the rest of the prius driving queers?



Fuck no!  My fire trucks are actually red.







The one time I went to Franklin Street we chased down a bus, drunk, and I twisted my ankle.  And by chased down I mean cut across 2 parking lots and an alley to get in front of it's route.  The campus buses play rap music at night, only good thing about it.  They still ain't got SHIT on the Werewolf-Line, NC State represent. 

That same night someone broke a window at the pizza place we were in.  I'm pretty sure it wasn't me.


----------



## SFW (Apr 10, 2011)

No love for UNC?? LMAO j/k


haha @ those trucks!! Dude, that place was so fricking unbearable, i swear. Id go out @ like 1am and drive down main/franklin and just get followed around by those cops. never failed. 

I do kinda miss raleigh/durham though. And all the multi-car pile-ups on 440 in Research triangle area were always fun to watch. I dont know what it is about that area....Probably all the Asian/indian drivers 'round them parts.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> I do kinda miss raleigh/durham though. And all the multi-car pile-ups on 440 in Research triangle area were always fun to watch. I dont know what it is about that area....Probably all the Asian/indian drivers 'round them parts.



I saw a jeep serve and roll-over at least 8 times like it was something to do.  There wasn't anything in the road either.  It's never boring on 440, I will say that.  At least they got rid of the inner/outer bullspit finally.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Apr 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> .
> I just took 2ml(1st time trying it)  for a late night AP I got lined up tonight.......I'll report on it tommorrow.......



So how was the vitc?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 10, 2011)

> So how was the vitc?


 



GTG.......Needs double dosing(1.5-2ml).....I need at least 1.5ml........other people might get away with .75ml or 1ml......

It did the job, though........Not as good as the original Innovative Research "C" or Chemone "C", but it's hella cheap....you just need more of it!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 10, 2011)

I might need a nigga to buy me some chemOne and send it down under


----------



## independent (Apr 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> GTG.......Needs double dosing(1.5-2ml).....I need at least 1.5ml........other people might get away with .75ml or 1ml......
> 
> It did the job, though........Not as good as the original Innovative Research "C" or Chemone "C", but it's hella cheap....you just need more of it!!!



Sweet!.  You guys dosed sten high too and I got good results of .5 ml. I will check it out.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay, so I put the nurse on blast w/ the pics.  Here's one.  The rest are on the same site under my handle there.  GICH!

PhoneBin - Camera Phone Photo


----------



## independent (Apr 10, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Okay, so I put the nurse on blast w/ the pics.  Here's one.  The rest are on the same site under my handle there.  GICH!
> 
> PhoneBin - Camera Phone Photo



nice tits!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, she was fun.  Nice body for 42 for sure.  I have a ton of pussy pics if anyone wants em.  Can't post those on phonebin but they can be emailed.


----------



## independent (Apr 10, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah, she was fun.  Nice body for 42 for sure.  I have a ton of pussy pics if anyone wants em.  Can't post those on phonebin but they can be emailed.



post a few here.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah I'll do thy once I transfer them to the laptop from the cell.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 11, 2011)

FU homos.


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2011)

Big sale on Melanotan II @ Precision Peptides. Just ordered a Bunch of that shit.. Now I need some Bac water and some Insulin Pins!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CG (Apr 11, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Big sale on Melanotan II @ Precision Peptides. Just ordered a Bunch of that shit.. Now I need some Bac water and some Insulin Pins!


Thanks bro! I'm all over that! Gonna be a buncha tan mfers runnin around jersey in a few weeks


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

This forum is pretty fukkin' sad.....

We got Towel-headed sand knigg trolls, Dude talking about trimming his pubes, Klowns thinking we have any interest in thier beat-looking wives, Plates of Faggot celery, Johny poo and Saney love-fest, half naked dudes that look like birds with thier heads on backwards, and door-knobs turning down 3-sums.........

WTF?


----------



## CG (Apr 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> This forum is pretty fukkin' sad.....
> 
> We got Towel-headed sand knigg trolls, Dude talking about trimming his pubes, Klowns thinking we have any interest in thier beat-looking wives, Plates of Faggot celery, Johny poo and Saney love-fest, half naked dudes that look like birds with thier heads on backwards, and door-knobs turning down 3-sums.........
> 
> WTF?



 this forum needs to be fixed  you're right

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Apr 11, 2011)

Shut up ya fags. This forum is the best thing that's ever happened to Al. Canola pinning, 80's hair band lovin', creatine abusing, candy bar eating jew.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> This forum is the best thing that's ever happened to Al. Canola pinning, 80's hair band lovin', creatine abusing, candy bar eating jew.


 
This thread has it's moments, but the forum as a whole is borderline gay. 

Clif bars aren't candy bars u dill-whacker.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

How are my naughty boys?  Nice tits, there NB.  I was having fun like that earlier today...


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> This forum is pretty fukkin' sad.....
> 
> We got Towel-headed sand knigg trolls, Dude talking about trimming his pubes, Klowns thinking we have any interest in thier beat-looking wives, Plates of Faggot celery, Johny poo and Saney love-fest, half naked dudes that look like birds with thier heads on backwards, and door-knobs turning down 3-sums.........
> 
> WTF?


 
LOL


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> How are my naughty boys? Nice tits, there NB. I was having fun like that earlier today...


 
Saney... Do you realize you're logged on as CD? Just wondering...

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Saney... Do you realize you're logged on as CD? Just wondering...
> 
> GICH!


 

LOL!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Saney... Do you realize you're logged on as CD? Just wondering...
> 
> GICH!


 
Aw and I was in such a good mood too.  I even felt like sharing today but now no pics for u


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> LOL!!!!


 

U either 





Fucker.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> U either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

C'mon Sane-Vort........I want gyno shots.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> C'mon Sane-Vort........I want gyno shots.


 










How's that?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> How's that?


 

Thanks.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Thanks.


 
Yea....


Told you I was a chick.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 11, 2011)

This is more Al's style.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> How's that?


 
that's a nice rack!


----------



## SFW (Apr 11, 2011)

Whats up ya foreskin munchers


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> that's a nice rack!


 
And here I thought you guys would be complimenting me on my nails.  I just got them done.  But thank you 



SFW said:


> Whats up ya foreskin munchers


 
It kinda makes my skin crawl when you boys say that...or maybe it's just cause I'm eating right now


----------



## vortrit (Apr 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> This thread has it's moments, but the forum as a whole is borderline gay.
> 
> Clif bars aren't candy bars u dill-whacker.



It's an internet forum. What do you expect you ungrateful jew?


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Vortrit, I missed U.  Tried to rep you for the sheep but I guess I still gotta spread it around a bit first.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey Vortrit, I missed U. Tried to rep you for the sheep but I guess I still gotta spread it around a bit first.


 
You can't rep yourself. 

Vort and Saney do have nice racks, though!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You can't rep yourself.
> 
> Vort and Saney do have nice racks, though!!


 
 Is that a compliment?


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2011)

Those tits weren't even hers... i mean come on, how hard is it to google shit??

when CD posts up a fucking piece of paper with DRSE < Saney on it with her tits, then i'll believe it..


----------



## vortrit (Apr 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You can't rep yourself.
> 
> Vort and Saney do have nice racks, though!!



RetLAW has the nicest tits on this forum, hands-down.

You no penis havin', clif bar eating, sweet potato munching, chronic smoking jew


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Those tits weren't even hers... i mean come on, how hard is it to google shit??
> 
> when CD posts up a fucking piece of paper with DRSE < Saney on it with her tits, then i'll believe it..


 
Now that's telling urself....


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Those tits weren't even hers... i mean come on, how hard is it to google shit??
> 
> when CD posts up a fucking piece of paper with DRSE < Saney on it with her tits, then i'll believe it..


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

asshole.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>


 


Can u say "PHOTOSHOP" Good werk Sane/Vort-master


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Can u say "PHOTOSHOP" Good werk Sane/Vort-master



lol Exactly!


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2011)

I know exactly who CD is... but i'm not gonna say anything


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Now that's telling urself....


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

lol, you both know that is not a photoshopped pic.  Look at my hand, left in one pic and right in the other.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I know exactly who CD is... but i'm not gonna say anything


 
Tell me, who am I?


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2011)

I know exactly who you are.. again, i'm not saying anything.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I know exactly who CD is... but i'm not gonna say anything


 
It's Saney, Geared Jesus , or Vort.........

I'm starting to think SFW is behind this.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I know exactly who you are.. again, i'm not saying anything.


 

  lies.


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2011)

Al, i know who it is... And I think you need some of my Super Neovar pills... let me get those digits


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> It's Saney, Geared Jesus , or Vort.........
> 
> I'm starting to think SFW is behind this.


 
Holy fuck, really? Lol, I'm starting to enjoy this.  



I wanna be.....


Fancy.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> lies.


 
Saney using reverse Psychology and laughing at himself.


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL

Guess Al doesn't want my Neovar or RPM... What a fucking NB!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Saney using reverse Psychology and laughing at himself.


 

Changed my mind....


I wanna be Al.


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyhooz, I bought 90mgs of Melanotan 2, 120mls of BAC Water, and 200 Insulin 29 1/2 1cc Pins..

I'm ready to get my fucking tan on!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Anyhooz, I bought 90mgs of Melanotan 2, 120mls of BAC Water, and 200 Insulin 29 1/2 1cc Pins..
> 
> I'm ready to get my fucking tan on!


 
Why not just lay out by the pool? or lake? or beach?  You just wanna be like N-Balls, don't you Saney?


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2011)

If I wanted to be like N-Balls, i'd eat Five Guys ED and Never post pics up of my fat lame ass because i'm a scared overweight NB!!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Why not just lay out by the pool? or lake? or beach?  You just wanna be like N-Balls, don't you Saney?



Or if you want to be like Al go to the public pool and try to pick up 14 year old girls


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Or if you want to be like Al go to the public pool and try to pick up 14 year old girls


 






It's a private pool, though


----------



## vortrit (Apr 11, 2011)

YouTube Video











Al's theme song.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol


 
Vort Lol'd at his own post


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


>


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

Saney-Vort is gonna get major wood now.


----------



## SFW (Apr 12, 2011)

Cd is al. He needs to come out already. 55 years old, never married, makes pretty designs with his van dyke style goatee beard, collects porcelain figurines, rides a seatless bike with streamers dangling from the handles. J/k

I could be wrong tho. 


Nice pic cd, is that new times roman? Ur penmanship is quite superb


----------



## SFW (Apr 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Why not just lay out by the pool? or lake? or beach?  You just wanna be like N-Balls, don't you Saney?



Dude, mel2 prevents u from burning. It ativates the melanin in your body. Melanin being the pigment that protects u from the sun. If saney were to lay in the sun with his complexion hed fry into a crisp.


----------



## CG (Apr 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> Dude, mel2 prevents u from burning. It ativates the melanin in your body. Melanin being the pigment that protects u from the sun. If saney were to lay in the sun with his complexion hed fry into a crisp.


Which is why my pale ass picked some up.

My girl told me
"If you look like a knig I'm fucking leaving your ass"

This from the tannest broad I know

Sent from my samsung moment with Android via Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Apr 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Vort Lol'd at his own post



If you were actually funny once in awhile I wouldn't have to


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> Cd is al. He needs to come out already. 55 years old, never married, makes pretty designs with his van dyke style goatee beard, collects porcelain figurines, rides a seatless bike with streamers dangling from the handles. J/k
> 
> I could be wrong tho.
> 
> ...


 
It's Calibri, actually, and thank you for noticing.


----------



## CG (Apr 12, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Yeah I'll do thy once I transfer them to the laptop from the cell.



gych!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> How's that?


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 12, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


>




Sign language even I can understand, love it!


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> How's that?


 
If this is really CD, I'm going to LHJO to it right now at work. If it's Saney... I'm going to LHJO anway.

Let's see a nip...

GYCH!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> If this is really CD, I'm going to LHJO to it right now at work. If it's Saney... I'm going to LHJO anway.
> 
> Let's see a nip...
> 
> GYCH!


 
That's me, not Saney and the nip pics went to my Georgia boy only. So did the baby oil pics (sorry Withoutrules)


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That's me, not Saney and the nip pics went to my Georgia boy only. So did the baby oil pics (sorry Withoutrules)


Damn right you're sorry, you coulda hoovered off my crumb cock and braided my back hair. Your loss. I'm just gonna roll over and fart out B.B.Q. chicken wings,


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Damn right you're sorry, you coulda hoovered off my crumb cock and braided my back hair. Your loss. I'm just gonna roll over and fart out B.B.Q. chicken wings,


 
Well...fuck.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> If this is really CD


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


 








Really, skinny? You know that's me just admit it.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That's me, not Saney and the nip pics went to my Georgia boy only. So did the baby oil pics (sorry Withoutrules)


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


>


 

Don't cry, baby.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Really, skinny? You know that's me just admit it.


 
Sounds like Fanta.......He's the only one that calls me skinny........well, Saney does too. Compliments in my book. 

Better skinny than fat

Yeah......6'-215 is skinny?  

Btw.......anyone can post bombs and pretend it is them.......Let's face it, there is NO WAY it can be proven!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Sounds like Fanta.......He's the only one that calls me skinny........well, Saney does too. Compliments in my book.
> 
> Better skinny than fat
> 
> ...


 
This is true, there is no way to prove it.  No matter what I do you doubt.  It is a two way street, baby.  We don't know that you're not 150 lbs.  You can't prove that your not.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Don't cry, baby.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This is true, there is no way to prove it. No matter what I do you doubt. It is a two way street, baby. We don't know that you're not 150 lbs. You can't prove that your not.


 
True....you win, I'm a buck fitty


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This is true, there is no way to prove it.  No matter what I do you doubt.  It is a two way street, baby.  We don't know that you're not 150 lbs.  You can't prove that your not.


You absolutely CAN prove it. Just post bombs while holding a sign that says DRSE sex slave.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> You absolutely CAN prove it. Just post bombs while holding a sign that says DRSE sex slave.


 
I already did something like that....twice and still no one believes.  I guess it don't really matter thou.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> True....you win, I'm a buck fitty


 
I do notice that the tall skinny types usually have huge cocks so don't feel bad.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> You absolutely CAN prove it. Just post bombs while holding a sign that says DRSE sex slave.


 
Anybody can photo shop a sign to any picture


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I already did something like that....twice and still no one believes.  I guess it don't really matter thou.


I would believe you, but would require evidence(lhjo material)


----------



## SFW (Apr 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Sounds like Fanta.......He's the only one that calls me skinny........well, Saney does too. Compliments in my book.
> 
> Better skinny than fat
> 
> ...


 

al ur a fucking faggot. i never called you skinny, i called you an old unjerked skeletor. 

get it right next time


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm a fukking Faggot now...WOW!!

If ur still alive...send me a pic of urself when ur 46


----------



## SFW (Apr 12, 2011)

bitch whatever, leave my name outta that shit

fuck makes u think ill be dead @ 46? spics shoulda finished the job when they cut you in that alley.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> bitch whatever, leave my name outta that shit
> 
> fuck makes u think ill be dead @ 46? spics shoulda finished the job when they cut you in that alley.


 
Why so sensitive?

U accused me of being CD and I didn't get all pissy!

You'll probably live to be a 100...I was just effin' wit ya......

Yeah, thanks man.......wishing I was dead.......unbelievable


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> spics shoulda finished the job when they cut you in that alley.


 
It was a school lawn, not an alley, but yeah ur probably right...they shoulda finished it.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 12, 2011)

Group Hug.  



**except saney, he is a homo**


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Anybody can photo shop a sign to any picture


 
Seriously. I find it funny that these homos think that's really her picture and that it's a woman.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Saney for the LHJO material. I left a wad of man batter on the toilet seat.

GYCH


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> It was a school lawn, not an alley, but yeah ur probably right...they shoulda finished it.


 
No, cause then I would have no one to constantly ignore me unless he is  doubting my gender. 



sprayherup said:


> Seriously. I find it funny that these homos think that's really her picture and that it's a woman.


 
Lol the joke's on you, baldy, that's my pic.



Buzzard said:


> Thanks *Saney* for the LHJO material. I left a wad of man batter on the toilet seat.
> 
> GYCH


 
I'm not fucking Saney. 



I'm Al today


----------



## vortrit (Apr 12, 2011)

Hfsjfc


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Hfsjfc


 
What the fuck does that even mean?


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Hfsjfc





CellarDoor said:


> What the fuck does that even mean?




He just LHJO'd and slammed his foot down on the keyboard when he came.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> He just LHJO'd and slammed his foot down on the keyboard when he came.


 
lol, I see...


----------



## vortrit (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> He just LHJO'd and slammed his foot down on the keyboard when he came.



Negative. I would never do that to a keyboard. CD's back maybe...........


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Negative. I would never do that to a keyboard. CD's back maybe...........


 

Right, cause you've already done it on the tits.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> What the fuck does that even mean?



Holy fucking shit jesus fucking christ


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Holy fucking shit jesus fucking christ


 
Oh! lololooo

I see...


I got a similar text earlier today from a friend.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Oh! lololooo
> 
> I see...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pics.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Thanks for the pics.


 
Ur welcome, baby.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2011)

goddamit, where are the gears?


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> goddamit, where are the gears?



You rang?


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I'm gonna go to bed. I've had a fucked day and I can't distract myself with you boys any longer.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> You rang?


 
test400 please


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> test400 please



lol that shit is so bunk... i'm actually doing 500mg EOD now and its complete trash lol


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I think I'm gonna go to bed. I've had a fucked day and I can't distract myself with you boys any longer.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> lol that shit is so bunk... i'm actually doing 500mg EOD now and its complete trash lol


 
werd. Did you pay for it, or freebie?


----------



## SFW (Apr 12, 2011)

Rumor has it cap, your funds were invested in combover grease and chrome rims.


----------



## SFW (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I think I'm gonna go to bed. I've had a fucked day and I can't distract myself with you boys any longer.



Has gi threatened you again?


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL, i paid for it... so i lost 100$ on some Bunk ass Gears!!!


----------



## SFW (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, Biogen gears make for a nice salad dressing or lhjo lube. Completely useless for bbing purposes though.


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea.. i'm pissed!!!

Now i'll have to pin my other UGL Test E


----------



## bmw (Apr 13, 2011)

wake up!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 13, 2011)

SFW said:


> Rumor has it cap, your funds were invested in combover grease and chrome rims.


 
hmm, time to break out my find-a-jew app


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

bmw said:


> wake up!



Lulz!


----------



## SFW (Apr 13, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> hmm, time to break out my find-a-jew app


 



JewTracker 2.0


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 13, 2011)

SFW said:


> Yeah, Biogen gears make for a nice salad dressing or lhjo lube. Completely useless for bbing purposes though.


 
LOL


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 13, 2011)

WeJew Jewish Video Sharing - IPhone Jew Tracker - Check Out JewPS


----------



## SFW (Apr 13, 2011)

lmfao  

did you see that jew broad ...

shes prob prejudice though


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2011)

SFW said:


> Has gi threatened you again?


 
Not since I moved into my apartment a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 13, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> WeJew Jewish Video Sharing - IPhone Jew Tracker - Check Out JewPS


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2011)

*sniff sniff

My brother come over and messed with my computer.  Now I can't see vids.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 13, 2011)

SFW said:


> lmfao
> 
> did you see that jew broad ...
> 
> shes prob prejudice though


 
Can you believe this shit? A jew broad won't go out with an italian alone!


----------



## SFW (Apr 13, 2011)

I drove up into the rican hood blasting this....and someone yelled maricon and threw a 151 bottle @ my car






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> *sniff sniff
> 
> My brother come over and messed with my computer. Now I can't see vids.


 
Fukkin' Jeff


----------



## dayday87 (Apr 13, 2011)

Whats up bitches? We could make a show off the clean thread, jersey shore wouldnt have shit on it.. Just sayin.


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> Whats up bitches? We could make a show off the clean thread, jersey shore wouldnt have shit on it.. Just sayin.



We could make a show about how much pussy you get but noone would watch it


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2011)

Just got back from checking out a different gym. JFC, it was very south of the border. People were friendly, but half of them weren't speaking English.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fukkin' Jeff


 
Who's that?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2011)

^^^Saney's bro

Q'd Tilapia Fillets and Spinach Salad with Mandarin Orange slices and Sunflower Kernels.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

Tesla said:


> ^^^Saney's bro
> 
> Q'd Tilapia Fillets and Spinach Salad with Mandarin Orange slices and Sunflower Kernels.



I had that same salad earlier. I made it.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2011)

Tesla said:


> ^^^Saney's bro
> 
> Q'd Tilapia Fillets and Spinach Salad with Mandarin Orange slices and Sunflower Kernels.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>


 
Don't be mad at my killer Dinner.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I had that same salad earlier. I made it.


 


I just started adding the Mandarin slices to my Spinach Salad with light Asian dressing with Sesame and Ginger Viniagrette.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Don't be mad at my killer Dinner.


 
I had Crunch 'N Munch for dinner.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I had Crunch 'N Munch for dinner.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Apr 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## dayday87 (Apr 14, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> We could make a show about how much pussy you get but noone would watch it


 
And I still get more pussy than you...


----------



## CG (Apr 14, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> And I still get more pussy than you...


zero is not more than zero dammit lol


Sent from my samsung moment with Android via Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Apr 14, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> And I still get more pussy than you...



If only you knew how many girls My Jerked'ness pulls... Ha!


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Apr 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I just started adding the Mandarin slices to my Spinach Salad with light Asian dressing with Sesame and Ginger Viniagrette.



I think Wendy's has a salad kind of like that. It's called the Oriental salad or something.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 14, 2011)

Ive used my newest jew-app to find loose change around my neighbourhood!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ LOL!!




> The Clean Thread! An AP, SFW, LHJO, Prip, GICH Thread!


 


I have done 3 of those so far today.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 14, 2011)

3 of what?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> 3 of what?


 

SFW, LHJO, and Prip!!

Still need to AP and be GICH to pull off the 5-bagger!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> SFW, LHJO, and Prip!!
> 
> Still need to AP and be GICH to pull off the 5-bagger!!


 
rape some mexican then GICH after


----------



## Tesla (Apr 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> rape some mexican then GICH after


----------



## SFW (Apr 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 14, 2011)

Michael Vick????


----------



## SFW (Apr 14, 2011)

word. i may have to drown mine soon, she stinks like rotting fish and rubs her ass on my leg. perverted lil bitch.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Apr 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


 






Yea, my new friend H-boy says my diet sux.  He has been tellin me no more cheeseburgers and definitely trash this stuff.  But I was all out of gummy bears and this was the next best thing.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> SFW, LHJO, and Prip!!
> 
> Still need to AP and be GICH to pull off the 5-bagger!!


 
Do you know how long it has been since I have had any AP?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Do you know how long it has been since I have had any AP?


 




My ex from 3 years ago has been texting and wants to get together Sun. night.......She never parties, but she has been stressed(she's a teacher) and wants to get drunk and Jacuzzi......I'm not sure about this, cuz she told me she has a 3-some lined up on the 20th with her other ex bf and guy roommate.

She said she's getting crazy before she decides to get serious and Marry again...wtf??

If I do it, at least it will be before the 3-sum, but she's been acting wierd lately...I hate to turn down AP, but I might pass on this one....


----------



## SFW (Apr 14, 2011)

Can anyone vouch that cem is g2g? 

well, Extreme peptides serms/AI's are total fucking trash. 

No idea how these fuck faces even reply to PM's knowing that they are selling garbage AI's.

I must say the Mel2 is alright though.

Anyway, CEM chemicals...Whos used?


----------



## SFW (Apr 15, 2011)

fuck it ill use SlootSerms.com instead


----------



## vortrit (Apr 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I hate to turn down AP, but I might pass on this one....



Fag


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> My ex from 3 years ago has been texting and wants to get together Sun. night.......She never parties, but she has been stressed(she's a teacher) and wants to get drunk and Jacuzzi......I'm not sure about this, cuz she told me she has a 3-some lined up on the 20th with her other ex bf and guy roommate.
> 
> She said she's getting crazy before she decides to get serious and Marry again...wtf??
> 
> If I do it, at least it will be before the 3-sum, but she's been acting wierd lately...I hate to turn down AP, but I might pass on this one....


 
Gayness here detected...


----------



## CG (Apr 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> My ex from 3 years ago has been texting and wants to get together Sun. night.......She never parties, but she has been stressed(she's a teacher) and wants to get drunk and Jacuzzi......I'm not sure about this, cuz she told me she has a 3-some lined up on the 20th with her other ex bf and guy roommate.
> 
> She said she's getting crazy before she decides to get serious and Marry again...wtf??
> 
> If I do it, at least it will be before the 3-sum, but she's been acting wierd lately...I hate to turn down AP, but I might pass on this one....



its a trap!
all of the sudden, wham bam shes preggo and its yours!


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 15, 2011)

I think by now Al's shooting blanks due to all the p-rips and his advanced age.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 15, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I think by now Al's shooting blanks due to all the p-rips and his advanced age.


 
No blanks here...I was at Planned Parenthood last year

I might hammer the EX as long as it's one on one...I ain't taking a chance of any sword crossing...Fuck that shit!!


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 15, 2011)

At least get a BJ out of it.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 15, 2011)

Coco Crisp rockin' the Oscar Gamble FRO last night.......Fucking AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2011)

SlootSerms.com It'll get you Jerked and Gyno at the same time!


----------



## SFW (Apr 15, 2011)

lmao whats up there sizzle chest?


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2011)

This is Greg btw, I hacked into Saney's account and trying to put all of you Steroid junkies in prison because i'm pregnant with two little spics


----------



## SFW (Apr 15, 2011)

lmfao i knew it! ^


----------



## SFW (Apr 15, 2011)

Well i use special holy canola oils blessed by a pedophile priest. Nothing illegal bout that now


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2011)

Tell me who your priest is so I can send my two spic kids there! if they get enough emotional damage Saney will have to pay MORE CHILD SUPPORT!!! I NEED NEW RIMS FOR MY CAR!


----------



## SFW (Apr 15, 2011)

is rims code talk for abortion?


----------



## SFW (Apr 15, 2011)

dumb fucks here were surfing on the hood of a car and the driver hit the brake. why do niggers do this retarded ass shit? fucking hilarious that they fell off though


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2011)

Rims is code for Flashy Spinners on my Honda Civic


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Rims is code for Flashy Spinners on my Honda Civic



You have spinners on your civic?  Shoulda spent that money on placebos and canola oil.  GICH!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 15, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> You have spinners on your civic?  Shoulda spent that money on placebos and canola oil.  GICH!



I'm pretty sure he did that too.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 16, 2011)

I can't sleep and this place is dead as hell...


----------



## phosphor (Apr 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I can't sleep and this place is dead as hell...



Sorry, gotta hit the gym, otherwise I would wax philosophical. Get some sleep!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 16, 2011)

watch out for the bear jew


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 16, 2011)

on another note, any of you jews beat off your circumsised fishsticks, when you dont really feel like it at all, your spare-change app isnt working and the 2nd-hand yamaka store is closed for the weekend?


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2011)

yes. I blame it on the Test. and the masteron. and the Mel2. and the cialis. and the yohimbe. I was simply trimming my pubes/sac for some mouth action and the vibrations from the clippers gave me a woodrow wilson. long story short, i strangled my knob like it owed me gears.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 16, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



You do know they have made music since the 80's, right?


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2011)

sfw said:


> long story short, i strangled my knob like it owed me gears.



lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm getting nervous now.  I ordered a bottle of VitC from JAS a fwe days ago and still ain't got a confirmation e-mail for the purchase.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm getting nervous now. I ordered a bottle of VitC from JAS a fwe days ago and still ain't got a confirmation e-mail for the purchase.


 



Triple dosing "c" from precision for Sun. Night AP


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 16, 2011)

Trying to decide what to do tonight.  Dancing?  Live band?  Live band? Dancing?  I should be getting ready but instead I find myself seeing what you boys are doing.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 16, 2011)

I ain't had time to do jack shit lately.  Been hittin the books like a friggin nerd after getting into this accelerated masters in nursing program.  It's gonna get worse come may 23rd.  It'll be 40 hours/wk just in class time and clinical work and that's not counting hitting the books on my own time.  There won't be much time for SFW or AP.  I'll be luck to find time for LHJO.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 16, 2011)

ip 109 x 3


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I ain't had time to do jack shit lately. Been hittin the books like a friggin nerd after getting into this accelerated masters in nursing program. It's gonna get worse come may 23rd. It'll be 40 hours/wk just in class time and clinical work and that's not counting hitting the books on my own time. There won't be much time for SFW or AP. I'll be luck to find time for LHJO.


 
Aww, but it will be well worth it in the end.  Ima go see the band, the lead singer is hot and a few boys from my gym are gonna be there.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 16, 2011)

Been awhile I'm still alive unfortunately still jacked and still on tren :/  my liver hates me my nuts are atrophied I'm a walking loose cannon who belongs deep in the bowels of prison. But until then its still fuck u.Anyway how are all you queers in the ct?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 16, 2011)

Holy fuck. Vicodin and Adderall


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2011)

Lol, the band was awesome. My boy, D, gave me a few shots and I think it was just so he could play with my boobs.


----------



## SFW (Apr 17, 2011)

^  try upping your letro saney.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, the band was awesome. My boy, D, gave me a few shots and I think it was just so he could play with my boobs.


Well you let him didn't you?


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well you let him didn't you?



I guess I did. It's hard passing up a few shots of Tuaca. They're only tits right?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 17, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I guess I did. It's hard passing up a few shots of Tuaca. They're only tits right?



I don't blame u.  I bet that woulda pissed off BFT.


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2011)

Screw BFT! It's his actually Birthday today and I refuse to wish him a good one. He's so far up his ugly g/f's ass that none of his friends wanna associate with him anymore.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I guess I did. It's hard passing up a few shots of Tuaca. They're only tits right?


 
You forgot to switch back to your CD acct.


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You forgot to switch back to your CD acct.



Ooops!!

I'll give you all the Gears I was going to give to SFW, if you promise not to tell anyone


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, the band was awesome. My boy, D, gave me a few shots and I think it was just so he could play with my boobs.



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


 
You want pics of Saney's boobs?


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2011)

My boobs are nice


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well you let him didn't you?


 
He got me once, then his ass was on the floor.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 17, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> My boobs are nice



Push-up Bras. Push-Up Bras In Strapless, Adjustable & More Styles at Victoria's Secret

fags get a %10 discount


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2011)

This is the bra I always wear. Got it in almost every color.

Victoria's Secret - Dream Angels® Demi Bra

Never wear those push up ones, thou.  They are not comfortable.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2011)

Victoria's Secret - Dream Angels® Demi Bra


----------



## CG (Apr 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This is the bra I always wear. Got it in almost every color.
> 
> Victoria's Secret - Dream Angels® Demi Bra
> 
> Never wear those push up ones, thou.  They are not comfortable.



Pics or it didn't happen

Sent from my samsung moment with Android via Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my samsung moment with Android via Tapatalk


 
Why the fuck does everyone want to see Saney's tits?


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my samsung moment with Android via Tapatalk


 
Pics were posted a few pages back.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Why the fuck does everyone want to see Saney's tits?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>


 
You were busted already talking about Tuaca shots and tit play when you were logged in as Saney.


----------



## SFW (Apr 17, 2011)

^ im sure it was a joke al.


Anyway power napped, feeling good, time get my shake weight session on


----------



## CG (Apr 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Why the fuck does everyone want to see Saney's tits?


Primo fap material


Sent from my samsung moment with Android via Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Apr 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Pics were posted a few pages back.


Yes  referencing all colors.


Sent from my samsung moment with Android via Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Apr 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You were busted already talking about Tuaca shots and tit play when you were logged in as Saney.


Truth. 


Sent from my samsung moment with Android via Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Apr 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> ^ im sure it was a joke al.
> 
> 
> Anyway power napped, feeling good, time get my shake weight session on



Wait. SFW session or shake weight..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my samsung moment with Android via Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Apr 17, 2011)

What up bitches? Gettin' ready to order my gearz!


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What up bitches? Gettin' ready to order my gearz!



From who?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2011)

Product update........

Precision "c" needs double dose just like Stens

Precision Clomid has my nutsack hangin' nice and low and good load size


plus I watched Terms Of Endearment again


----------



## SFW (Apr 17, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> From who?



Biogen no doubt. Be sure to pick up some quality ancills from extreme peptides for the ultimate placebo experience


----------



## CG (Apr 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> Biogen no doubt. Be sure to pick up some quality ancills from extreme peptides for the ultimate placebo experience



:lmao:

Sent from my samsung moment with Android via Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You were busted already talking about Tuaca shots and tit play when you were logged in as Saney.


 
Huh? 

I don't know what your talking about.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2011)

Ugh, met a dude earlier this week, exchanged phone numbers, thought he would be cool. Dude is a nut job stalker. One conversation and he is planning our future.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> One conversation and he is planning our future.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This is the bra I always wear. Got it in almost every color.
> 
> Victoria's Secret - Dream Angels® Demi Bra
> 
> Never wear those push up ones, thou.  They are not comfortable.



thats the bra my buddys girlfriend wears...


----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2011)

BP at 118/76

Vit "c" at 40mg/day is beautiful for BP and wood


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2011)

Rubes11 said:


> thats the bra my buddys girlfriend wears...


 
It's awesome, very comfortable.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> It's awesome, very comfortable.


----------



## bmw (Apr 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ugh, met a dude earlier this week, exchanged phone numbers, thought he would be cool. Dude is a nut job stalker. One conversation and he is planning our future.



I thought you liked me!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Screw BFT! It's his actually Birthday today and I refuse to wish him a good one. He's so far up his ugly g/f's ass that none of his friends wanna associate with him anymore.


 
Gee, that reminds me of this dumbarse CT member who dropped all his friends on FB b/c his ugly GF told him to


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Gee, that reminds me of this dumbarse CT member who dropped all his friends on FB b/c his ugly GF told him to



lol Theres only one person who's not on my list anymore and thats because i wrote "Sucio" on his wall

By his response i thought the world was going to fucking end... what a worked up faggot


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 18, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You were busted already talking about Tuaca shots and tit play when you were logged in as Saney.



CELLAR DOOR IS SANEY? THAT EXPLAINS THINGS. THATS ASHAME, I REALLY THOUGHT SHE WAS REAL.


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2011)

Nope its me! I had slipped and forgot to log out when i responded to a post


Lets all just pretend that never happened so I can go back to making all you hot Geared men horny. Then you's can fantasize about eating Gummy Bears out of my ass


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 18, 2011)

loser status


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 18, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Nope its me! I had slipped and forgot to log out when i responded to a post
> 
> 
> Lets all just pretend that never happened so I can go back to making all you hot Geared men horny. Then you's can fantasize about eating Gummy Bears out of my ass



Sounds good to me. She's steamy.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 18, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> Sounds good to me. She's steamy.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Nope its me! I had slipped and forgot to log out when i responded to a post
> 
> 
> Lets all just pretend that never happened so I can go back to making all you hot Geared men horny. Then you's can fantasize about eating Gummy Bears out of my ass


 





on a darker note, page 666 is coming soon......







YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations to myself! 

I completed 3 Full Sets of 10 rep Lunges with 20lb Dumbbells!!! Should I move up in weight?

Or get a new Hobby? Or become a Drug Dealer?


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2011)

you already are a drug dealer. 

But im not knocking your hustle. 







YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2011)

p.s. NC.....like 40 dead from tornados. My dick got hard over that news. Hopefully someone i knew is suffering a lil. Black bastard bitch!

but i hope silent bob is ok though


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 18, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Lets all just pretend that never happened so I can go back to making all you hot Geared men horny. Then you's can fantasize about eating Gummy Bears out of my ass


 
Done and done...

GYCH!


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 18, 2011)

Black bastard bitch....close enough!






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2011)

fuck! im hornier than a mexican in heat. i keep pinching my helmet like a nervous 8 year old.



god damn you masteron!!


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2011)

classic shit! 




IronAddict said:


> Black bastard bitch....close enough!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoidRage9 (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe when i'm thin enough i'll be able to use Masteron... But until then I NEED TREN!!!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2011)

WTF? I'm not Saney.



I'm AL.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> WTF? I'm not Saney.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm AL.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Kathybird (Apr 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> WTF? I'm not Saney.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm AL.


 

Right.  You've all got it wrong.  _I'm_ Saney.  Although I thought CD was vortrit.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 18, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> loser status


.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Right. You've all got it wrong. _I'm_ Saney. Although I thought CD was vortrit.


 
Well, I was Vortrit, and fancy, but I want to be AL.


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2011)

CD = Kathy Bird. 

Kathy also played the Violator in the movie spawn btw.

 Check her transformation journal for verification.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 18, 2011)

^ lol.

That movie sucked so bad. 

Anyway, placed my order for my gearz, now just to wait.


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2011)

word. he was super gay in that movie...always trying to get in spawny's pants. 

Whatcha order? Test/dbol?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 18, 2011)

SFW said:


> word. he was super gay in that movie...always trying to get in spawny's pants.
> 
> Whatcha order? Test/dbol?



Test


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> It's awesome, very comfortable.



looks better on the floor. just saying.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 18, 2011)

SFW said:


> *word. he was super gay in that movie...always trying to get in spawny's pants. *
> 
> Whatcha order? Test/dbol?



  I still remember him singing "spawny spawny, he is so funny"


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> ^ lol.
> 
> That movie sucked so bad.
> 
> Anyway, placed my order for my gearz, now just to wait.



+1


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 18, 2011)

Rubes11 said:


> looks better on the floor. just saying.



Damn knigglet, where you've been hiding?  welcome back


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2011)

Rubes11 said:


> looks better on the floor. just saying.


 
No baby, they look better with the cups pulled down.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No baby, they look better with the cups pulled down.


----------



## SFW (Apr 19, 2011)

Jacked and tan inc. Sent me a care package. They even sent a nice bottle of windex. Gonna spray some on my nipple because windex cures everything, including gyno.

 Welp, off to redeem my free donut coupon.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> lol Theres only one person who's not on my list anymore and thats because i wrote "Sucio" on his wall
> 
> By his response i thought the world was going to fucking end... what a worked up faggot


 
he probably didnt appreciate your anti-semitic taunts


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> CD = Kathy Bird.
> 
> Kathy also played the Violator in the movie spawn btw.
> 
> Check her transformation journal for verification.


 
That's just mean.  I don't like you anymore.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Apr 19, 2011)

Let me tells ya all about the time when someone called me on gmail chat w/web cam enabled. 
Well, long story short,the caller and his gf were partially clothed and apparently expecting me to disrobe. Upon asking wtf they were talking about, i was immediately put on mute while a large fat woman repeatedly slapped and emasculated the caller live via webcam.


The end.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 19, 2011)

Do we know this slap happy fat woman?


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Do we know this slap happy fat woman?



I can give you a link to her FB LOL


----------



## Tesla (Apr 19, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I can give you a link to her FB LOL


----------



## independent (Apr 19, 2011)

So what happened to DGG?


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 19, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Damn knigglet, where you've been hiding?  welcome back



went and worked in louisiana for a bit to get some money for my family then got busy working up here and trying to get back into shape and paying bills. im back though


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No baby, they look better with the cups pulled down.



and you on top.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> So what happened to DGG?



Nobody knows, but if we keep negging him eventually his will be on the negative.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> Let me tells ya all about the time when someone called me on gmail chat w/web cam enabled.
> Well, long story short,the caller and his gf were partially clothed and apparently expecting me to disrobe. Upon asking wtf they were talking about, i was immediately put on mute while a large fat woman repeatedly slapped and emasculated the caller live via webcam.
> 
> 
> The end.


 
Lol, no shit?  That's pretty funny.


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 you burnouts!


Weird that we make page _666_ on 4/20

Ill take it as a sign from the gear God's.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

it ain't on page 666 yet Sucio


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

The day is still young, fatso!

Any threesomes to report yet with darker than coal negresses, midget Italian brauds and 500 lb Nurses?

ANSWER ME CURLY!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 20, 2011)

Pics of said 500 lb nurses please


----------



## vortrit (Apr 20, 2011)

Almost there.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 20, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> it ain't on page 666 yet Sucio



We will be soon enough


----------



## vortrit (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't wait!


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> We will be soon enough


----------



## vortrit (Apr 20, 2011)

lawl. 3 more post and we're there!


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## CG (Apr 20, 2011)

2 more


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

LOL She isn't that big.. So stop it!

and that Hot blackie is nice!

and nobody can top that short italian... mhm

Oh and now theres a new girl... omg, i'm in love with her... So SMITTEN!


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

So SFW, how much you wanna pay for those Bayer Aspirins when they come in?


----------



## CG (Apr 20, 2011)

bang bang


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

Saney Youre the fucking Devil i knew it!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## CG (Apr 20, 2011)

happy passover btw















totally saved that for this page


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

l'chaim


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> So SFW, how much you wanna pay for those Bayer Aspirins when they come in?


 

 Can you fasten them together into rosary beads before you ship? A jew told me thats what he does when he ships out to Australians. Customs is none the wiser


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

A picture from my favorite Novel!


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

I like that part in the movie where he goes to brooklyn and kills the librarian, just to make the voices stop.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

LOL, He didn't kill her to stop the voices.. he destroyed/ate the painting in hopes to stop them..

And the Book was a MIllion times better


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

@ Saney. Yeah...but she got in the way.

And i got very aroused at the scene where blindy was slobbing his knob while he was secretly fantasizing to the "freeze frame" from that family's home movie.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

LOL, if you would have read the book, she was a VERY naughty girl and made that BJ scene seem more like a bad shot in the groin.

Yea, learn to read nigger..

Oh and my brother needs your services


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry, ill read Vickys wall posts and laugh instead.

And fuck your brother. Hes a closet queer. Why cant you help him out....one not big to another.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

Cause I ain't got the shit he wants... He wants other stuff you fucking Weener Choking like it owed you Gears strangler, Sucia loving, Secret Hair Product Line having, Seed Planting, having a turtle guard your weed tree huggin, EYETALIAN!


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

lmfao wtf


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

He has my fb. last time he tried to get cute and fresh with me. Asking me for a demonstrational video for Glute injections. I told him use youtube or google. he insisted it be me and i demanded to know why. All of his following msgs were garbled as if he was LHJO'ing while writing. I then proceeded to notify FB's abuse department.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't pretend to laugh at my jokes because I hook you up you fucking Selena Dreamer


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> He has my fb. last time he tried to get cute and fresh with me. Asking me for a demonstrational video for Glute injections. I told him use youtube or google. he insisted it be me and i demanded to know why. All of his following msgs were garbled as if he was LHJO'ing while writing. I then proceeded to notify FB's abuse department.



He wants WEED YOU CORN HOLE! WEED!


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> He wants WEED YOU CORN HOLE! WEED!


 
My messages work last time i checked! icksnay ffs




> you fucking Selena Dreamer


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow its like ontopofthegame85 and theoneandonlyone only gayer


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

word. i blame my bunk AI's and serms.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 20, 2011)

That and Saney poking you with a stick


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

He does poke me a lot on fb. i think he gets sexual gratification from doing so. And saney, wtf am i 'sposed to do with this bottle of windshield wiper fluid you sent?


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

That Windshield wiper fluid i sent is from the best BioWiper Labs. They are known for their Grade A Canola Win shield cleaner.

You complaining boy?


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

Look, i swigged half the bottle and if anything, my joints feel better and my libido is up.


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

well, when ur ISP is back up at chateau De Sloot, have Jeffrey Dahmer shoot me a msg. and i heard pakistani brand bayer aspirins get you jacked, promote desirabilty and prevent heart attacks.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 20, 2011)

GDI!!!! I missed the number of the beast because of you post whoarin mofos. JFC!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 20, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> A picture from my favorite Novel!


 
You read?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 20, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> GDI!!!! I missed the number of the beast because of you post whoarin mofos. JFC!!!



You missed it because SFW and Saney were argueing over windshield washer fluid.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

LOL, Wind shield washer fluid = BioCanola

Yes I read nigger!

Paki's Bayer Aspirin is the Truth! I'll be sending it via empty upside down turtle shell along the river to Sucia's Home address !!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

Just shot up my 1,000mg B12 right in my fat gut!

Oh yea, and also my Mel2 shot .6mg ED... Jerked and Tan!



What will happen if i just run 600mg EQ EW with no test?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> What will happen if i just run 600mg EQ EW with no test?


 
It would be worthless...Just ask Fancy!!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

I see... So yea, i'll have to stack some Test with it.. maybe 800mg EW!


----------



## SFW (Apr 20, 2011)

way to high for a not big. Just run 250/wk trt style and hit up the shake weight 3 x wk.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm trying to decide of I should go to the gym and see if I can run into this guy I kinda want to snag or if I should stay here and kickit with you fools.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

go snag that dude and bring back an AP story for the CT!

GYCH!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> go snag that dude and bring back an AP story for the CT!
> 
> GYCH!


 
Good werk Sane...you remembered to switch accounts this time.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2011)

What, you want me to fuck him in the alley behind the dumpster at the gym?


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> What, you want me to fuck him in the alley behind the dumpster at the gym?



That'll work.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> That'll work.


 

Yea it would.  He is really hot.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

Sneak a pic of this hot guy for approval.. Can't have the CT's only E-Woman fucking some Not Big


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Sneak a pic of this hot guy for approval.. Can't have the CT's only E-Woman fucking some Not Big


 
Baby, he is VERY big and strong as a fucking ox.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2011)

How am I gonna get a pic?  I guess I could just ask him.   He has told me a couple of times that he thinks I'm hot.  You think he'll give it up if I ask nicely?


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2011)

maybe... But sure to be showing much E-Cleavage!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2011)

Would it be offensive if I sent an Easter card to a Jewish chick....I know she celebrates Passover.


----------



## CG (Apr 21, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Would it be offensive if I sent an Easter card to a Jewish chick....I know she celebrates Passover.



not if she knows its you trying to be funny.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 21, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Would it be offensive if I sent an Easter card to a Jewish chick....I know she celebrates Passover.


 
Just tape a nickel to it and you'll be fine.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 21, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> YouTube Video


I believe you're either obligated to hand out the exstacy tabs or invent anti-diarheal Q-tips


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 21, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Baby, he is VERY big and strong as a fucking ox.


 
You rang? Please advise as to the location of said alley/dumpster.

GYCH!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 21, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I believe you're either obligated to hand out the exstacy tabs or invent anti-diarheal Q-tips




About 11:30 am I went to google images to post a photo of a tab and the mother fuckin' link was a virus. My Symantec on my workstation went ape shit so I text'd my brother to dial in remotely over the VPN and save my sorry ass.     He ended up having to restore the workstation back to midnight.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 21, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> You rang? Please advise as to the location of said alley/dumpster.
> 
> GYCH!


 
You'll have to play with his balls and schlong too. I didn't know you were into that.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 21, 2011)

YouTube Video















RIP Dimebag


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a problem... too much Test E.. who wants some?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I have a problem... too much Test E.. who wants some?


 
the same stuff that sent Al into suicidal shutdown?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> the same stuff that sent Al into suicidal shutdown?


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> the same stuff that sent Al into suicidal shutdown?



lol i only ever sent him Syntrop lol


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2011)

got all this cheap ass Test E... any takers??


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2011)

. . so what did you jew fags do for passover?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 21, 2011)

What's up gear pinners, jews and fags?

I've already got plenty of test. I'm going to pin it straight into my dick.


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2011)

I got the EQ also.. who wants that?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2011)

why dont you run the EQ yourself nb?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 21, 2011)

Fuck.....This chick just texted me to come over for a drink...........So I texted back saying "sounds good, I need to take a shower cuz I had a late work-out"

Then proceeded to take 2ml of "c" cuz she's a sure thing(AP plenty before with her)........

Then she texts back saying "let's do it on Sat. "

Now I'm gonna have a Full Wilson on my hands.......


----------



## Imosted (Apr 21, 2011)

So I went to the airport to pick up The Game, he was going to have a concert in Halifax, I do personal security(time to time)-and i drive artists from the airport to concert area 3-4 times a year, so anyways i went to pick him up with the promotor of the concert, we waited for fucking 6 hours for him get through the customs, and THEY FUCKING ARRESTED HIM, ALL 17 concert Canada tour is cancelled and he is gonna be in jail till he sees a judge, No clue why...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fuck.....This chick just texted me to come over for a drink...........So I texted back saying "sounds good, I need to take a shower cuz I had a late work-out"
> 
> Then proceeded to take 2ml of "c" cuz she's a sure thing(AP plenty before with her)........
> 
> ...


 
surely you have other sluts to call on?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> surely you have other sluts to call on?


 
I had two chances tonight.......blew off one in hopes of the aforementioned....Now it's LHJO


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I had two chances tonight.......blew off one in hopes of the aforementioned....Now it's LHJO


 
considered raping a mexican? it's not like they're actual citizens


----------



## Tesla (Apr 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> considered raping a mexican? it's not like they're actual citizens


 



I got the digits of this half-sister at the pool last Sat. Kinda a light colored Sista with a very cute face and tight body...but she's only 27 ......We hit it off cuz she likes old school rock like Zep, Petty, Creedence, Aerosmith, Hendrix, AC/DC...etc.......

Her parents musta been hippies.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2011)

you should call her, perhaps she APs jews


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> you should call her, perhaps she APs jews


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Geeked up


----------



## CG (Apr 22, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Geeked up



lulz. late bight of man pole shaking and dancing again?


----------



## independent (Apr 22, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I have a problem... too much Test E.. who wants some?



Pimpin the biogen again?  too bad it wasnt legit because I would buy it.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fuck.....This chick just texted me to come over for a drink...........So I texted back saying "sounds good, I need to take a shower cuz I had a late work-out"
> 
> Then proceeded to take 2ml of "c" cuz she's a sure thing(AP plenty before with her)........
> 
> ...



You better hit it before she graduates high school


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You better hit it before she graduates high school


 
AIDs . . . watch out for this virus


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pimpin the biogen again?  too bad it wasnt legit because I would buy it.



lol i'm giving that shit away.. BioTurds

But no, i got Test E from another UGL... shit be beastly!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> AIDs . . . watch out for this virus


 
You think a High School girl is more likely to have AIDS?


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2011)

tesla said:


> you think a high school girl is more likely to have aids?



yes!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You think a High School girl is more likely to have AIDS?



Why worry about catching something you already have?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Why worry about catching something you already have?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You think a High School girl is more likely to have AIDS?


 
In Folsom, Ca. definately


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2011)

so AL, did you AP the skank or end up covering yourself in man-goo?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2011)

Skank is tommorrow night......No LHJO as of yet


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 23, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> You'll have to play with his balls and schlong too. I didn't know you were into that.



The only balls and schlong that I got belong to my dildo and Ima shuv that bitch straight up your ass.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2011)

Some new pussy this way would be nice. 

Freshly showered, sweet scented pussy. 

My balls are really aching.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 23, 2011)

I just got out of the bath


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2011)

Teased, Got fukkin' teased tonight.........bitch said let's wait....I got a full Wilson on 2ml of "c" and she says lets wait a little while........


So not right to leave a man with a full Woodrow


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Teased, Got fukkin' teased tonight.........bitch said let's wait....I got a full Wilson on 2ml of "c" and she says lets wait a little while........
> 
> 
> So not right to leave a man with a full Woodrow


 
wtf? 2 nights in a row?


----------



## Saneys_Preggo_GF (Apr 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> The only balls and schlong that I got belong to my dildo and Ima shuv that bitch straight up your ass.


 
is this the slut youve been seein christopher? you lying fk! I hate you an will ruin your life! you will pay for thss babys!


----------



## Saneys_Preggo_GF (Apr 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Teased, Got fukkin' teased tonight.........bitch said let's wait....I got a full Wilson on 2ml of "c" and she says lets wait a little while........
> 
> 
> So not right to leave a man with a full Woodrow


 
you need a real womin. i love sexy bald men. if you dont like my preggo dripping front hole ya can hit the brown eye big man. you bigger than 5in?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 23, 2011)

Saneys_Preggo_GF said:


> you need a real womin. i love sexy bald men. if you dont like my preggo dripping front hole ya can hit the brown eye big man. you bigger than 5in?



Please do tell about the rumor that christopher enjoys 3 sums with fat girls and homeless guys, a lil sword fighting for fat boy is a turn on.


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2011)

Saneys_Preggo_GF said:


> is this the slut youve been seein christopher? you lying fk! I hate you an will ruin your life! you will pay for thss babys!



Damnit Greggy, you need to Leave the CT!!!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2011)

Saneys_Preggo_GF said:


> you need a real womin. i love sexy bald men. if you dont like my preggo dripping front hole ya can hit the brown eye big man. you bigger than 5in?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2011)

that drummer! he only has one arm!


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 23, 2011)

G 13.



Tesla said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> that drummer! he only has one arm!


 
Yup, but he had 2 in that bad ass video


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Apr 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



My 12 yr old loves ac/dc. He does a decent job playing TNT on his guitar.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2011)

YouTube Video














That fuckin' crowd is so lame! LOL


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## independent (Apr 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the girl clapping out of rhythm.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2011)

Time for a Pre-Easter Prip.........


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2011)

YouTube Video









http://youtu.be/16LI4TUucW4[YT]http://youtu.be/16LI4TUucW4


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Time for a Pre-Easter Prip.........


 
x2


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 23, 2011)

Saneys_Preggo_GF said:


> you need a real womin. i love sexy bald men. if you dont like my preggo dripping front hole ya can hit the brown eye big man. you bigger than 5in?


 
lol saney she a keeper


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2011)

SFW has been teasing the placebo mafia again


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 24, 2011)

Please pour out a little liquor for the dearly departed. 

You may also pour out a little bunk exemestane as a cheap alternative.




Happy keester!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter you effin' knigg-knoggs!!!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> so AL, did you AP the skank or end up covering yourself in man-goo?



I'm going to bet she turned out to be a he.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> that drummer! he only has one arm!



That's right. I cut it off because he sucks and he just kept playing.


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2011)

Gearsasis!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm going to bet she turned out to be a he.


 
werd, he seems to like all his chicks to have cocks


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2011)

If my women ain't packin, then they's need to get ta steppin


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's right. I cut it off because he sucks and he just kept playing.


 
good job! I hear he still has a taste for withered old atrophied ball sacks!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2011)

I got 10mls of inj. stanazol that needs abusing . . gonna pin 100mg EOD . . because I can!


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2011)

50mg/ml?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> 50mg/ml?


 
100mg/ml . . but I can get some vet-grade 60mls @ 50mg/ml


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd like to get some Winny... That or Tren.. Hmmmm


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 100mg/ml . . but I can get some vet-grade 60mls @ 50mg/ml



Winny is good shit.  Gets you vascular and strong.  Im sure tren is probably amazing too.


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2011)

Tren would probably cost less then Winny lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Tren would probably cost less then Winny lol


 
wrong


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, i'll need to check on Winny Prices then.. but shooting 100mg EOD can be costly in 10 weeks lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Well, i'll need to check on Winny Prices then.. but shooting 100mg EOD can be costly in 10 weeks lol


 
that's way too long to be running a c17 gear . . 6 weeks max otherwise be prepared to poop your liver out your arse.


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2011)

c17 Gear? Meaning?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> c17 Gear? Meaning?


 
it's an injectable oral, still liver toxic.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow what a dumb bastard u be, sloot. And fyi, injecting it causes more nitro retention than oral admin. Aka new muscle growth.


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2011)

lol... I guess i'm dumb.. 

But i'll just stick with the TrenA.. I hear is Placebo effects are bar none!


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 24, 2011)

If u want winny so bad, why did you sell me 2 vials of Jesus grade british dragqueen gears?


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2011)

LOL cause i wanted to get rid of it.. and I think you deserve the best of Gearsasis, so i hooked you up... If i butter you up enough, maybe you'll let me hold it next time you pee


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2011)

sloot's canola ware


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 24, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> LOL cause i wanted to get rid of it.. and I think you deserve the best of Gearsasis, so i hooked you up... If i butter you up enough, maybe you'll let me hold it next time you pee


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't laugh at me you fucking Nigger


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 24, 2011)

Well luckilly it was fda approved winny that you sold me. Albeit fda approved in guatamala and new guinea only, but still, fda approved.


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2011)

Honestly, I'd like to believe that some of the things that enter our body are better off being approved by another Country's FDA lol


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 24, 2011)

My cock is FDA approved. 

Get where im going with this?


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2011)

You wanna put your FDA approved Cock inside my tight warm E-Sleeve?


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 24, 2011)

Only if you sign into your Cellar account first


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmmmm...


Ok brb!


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (Apr 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fuck.....This chick just texted me to come over for a drink...........So I texted back saying "sounds good, I need to take a shower cuz I had a late work-out"
> 
> Then proceeded to take 2ml of "c" cuz she's a sure thing(AP plenty before with her)........
> 
> ...


 
 I fucking hate that!!


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 25, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> The only balls and schlong that I got belong to my dildo and Ima shuv that bitch straight up your ass.


 
Leave me out of your homo fantasies dude.


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2011)

Just bought 10 bottles of Liv.52 DS!

Who wants some?


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 25, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Just bought 10 bottles of Liv.52 DS!
> 
> Who wants some?


 
Liver support to go with the placebos? Just in case...

:Coffee:


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 25, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Leave me out of your homo fantasies dude.


 
LOL


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 25, 2011)

Saneys_Preggo_GF said:


> you need a real womin. i love sexy bald men. if you dont like my preggo dripping front hole ya can hit the brown eye big man. you bigger than 5in?


 
Say Darlin... How you doin?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2011)

Bump...this is unacceptable letting the CT slip this far down the page!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 25, 2011)

Saneys_Preggo_GF said:


> is this the slut youve been seein christopher? you lying fk! I hate you an will ruin your life! you will pay for thss babys!



WTF is this?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> WTF is this?


 
It' ur Preggo GF, Sanester!! Duh??


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 25, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> Only if you sign into your Cellar account first






Tesla said:


> It' ur Preggo GF, Sanester!! Duh??





Me and Saney are nothing alike.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2011)

Go GRIZZZZZZZZ!!

Take down The fukkin' Spurs!!!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Go GRIZZZZZZZZ!!
> 
> Take down The fukkin' Spurs!!!


 


YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm currently enjoying a brocoli-carrot-apple-celery-ginger-garlic-beet juice


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm currently enjoying a brocoli-carrot-apple-celery-ginger-garlic-beet juice


 
WTF!!!!!  T-Tips marinated in Baja Chipotle sauce on da Q here........



Hey Capp....you gonna be pissing thru ur cornhole.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> WTF!!!!! T-Tips marinated in Baja Chipotle sauce on da Q here........
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Capp....you gonna be pissing thru ur cornhole.


 
nah man, thats doesnt happen to me . .  .  it's a detox thing


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> WTF!!!!!  T-Tips marinated in Baja Chipotle sauce on da Q here........
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Capp....you gonna be pissing thru ur cornhole.



How can you afford all these Quality Meals but can't afford Test E to Cruise on???

ANSWER ME!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2011)

What's up fags? Listening to some Biggie Smalls and waitin' for my gearz, and if ThisIsNotTheDEA reading this gears is code for mutli-vitamins.

Anyway, I've been busy as hell with school, SFW and doing some mountain biking. Leg is swelling again so I got to take a few days off and I'm just doing school shit and shit and some house remodeling.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> How can you afford all these Quality Meals but can't afford Test E to Cruise on???
> 
> ANSWER ME!


 
I got The T-Tips for $2.50   Yeah...I'm breaking the bank.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I got The T-Tips for $2.50   Yeah...I'm breaking the bank.



I hate to be the bearer of bad news (well not really when I'm giving it to Al), but those are actually penis tips.


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2011)

I even tried sending you free Gearsasis... Hell the dude is throwing me some Freebies for late shipping lol

Can you pass that up or what?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2011)

Today at IM = Al turned down free gears. What a fag. I bet if you had an underage girl deliver them he'd take 'em.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 25, 2011)

He did the right thing. Clean living, bike rides and avoiding federal indictment is all you need in life!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Today at IM = Al turned down free gears. What a fag. I bet if you had an underage girl deliver them he'd take 'em.


 
What the fuck is your obsession with underage girls..WTF are you fukkin' talking about??


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2011)

Guess I'll just have to give my Gears to Jesus.. At least he likes free stuff!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> What the fuck is your obsession with underage girls..WTF are you fukkin' talking about??



You know the underage girls that change in your apartment to use the public pool. Relax bro... I'm not judgmental.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 25, 2011)

> Guess I'll just have to give my Gears to Jesus.. At least he likes free stuff!


he doesnt want biogen. who the fuck would?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I even tried sending you free Gearsasis... Hell the dude is throwing me some Freebies for late shipping lol
> 
> Can you pass that up or what?


 
Canola with AIDS...I know you fukkers are trying to kill me


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 25, 2011)

This doesnt even make sense, why would you want to give things away?

ANSWER ME you NARC!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Today at IM = Al turned down free gears. What a fag. I bet if you had an underage girl deliver them he'd take 'em.


 
rofl!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Go GRIZZZZZZZZ!!
> 
> Take down The fukkin' Spurs!!!



YES!!!!!!! the put a whopping on them old timers (no pun intended). Griz are for real, loaded on every position.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> This doesnt even make sense, why would you want to give things away?
> 
> ANSWER ME you NARC!


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL, Not Biogen.. Actual Real Gears.. But nobody wants them.. guess i'll inj my dog with them until she becomes a Bigsby


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe you should use it yourself? Strange concept, i know. 

T does nothing anyway. All it does it make me a big, bloated, horny, greasy fuck. More so than usual.

Now mast and tbol, those do something


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2011)

Well i'm giving the Tbol away.. cause you're gay

and i'm getting Freebies, so i'm either getting some more Tren Ace or Test E..


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 25, 2011)

fag. I hope Gi stabs you in the Junk


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> i'm getting some more Tren Ace


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2011)

What are you daydreaming about Big Gay Al?

You can't afford FREE Gears let alone Tren Ace...


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You know the underage girls that change in your apartment to use the public pool. Relax bro... I'm not judgmental.



I thought there was one that he tried to call but her mommy wouldn't let her come to the phone?


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 25, 2011)

a word to the wise....use msgs!

that is all.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> a word to the wise....use msgs!
> 
> that is all.


 
 . .  or even better, emails dickheads


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2011)

vote!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/128391-big-smoothy-denys-hebrew-link.html

GYCH!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 26, 2011)

What's up kniggs waiting for my benzos kick in so I can go to fuckin sleep.Life is a bitch no better yet a dumb brod


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2011)

lets see . . SFW this morning, ate a chicken, LHJO and nana-nap, maybe a little AP later on. . . pinning more stanazol toms!


----------



## CG (Apr 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> lets see . . SFW this morning, ate a chicken, LHJO and nana-nap, maybe a little AP later on. . . pinning more stanazol toms!



Nice., at the hand doc now. Just got a ton of x rays done. Hopefully it's all god news

Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2011)

good luck cgrant.

I bailed on the AP, it had just reached that stage where annoying personailty out-bid AP opportunidad . .  back to the whoring board


----------



## CG (Apr 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> good luck cgrant.
> 
> I bailed on the AP, it had just reached that stage where annoying personailty out-bid AP opportunidad . .  back to the whoring board



Damn bro she must be annoying.

Update.. 3 moar weeks in this.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





fuck

Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2011)

LH  . . must make LHJO difficult


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like his RH...so LHJO is good to go!!!


----------



## CG (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep that's the right. So all LHJO is legit and honest . No cheating 

Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 26, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I got The T-Tips for $2.50 Yeah...I'm breaking the bank.


 
Coupons?

Score!!!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Coupons?
> 
> Score!!!


 
Expiration day was today.....SavMart always slashes prices on meat that is close to expiration.  SCOAR!!!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 26, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Looks like his RH...so LHJO is good to go!!!



The Captn' is ass backwards. Thats how he sees it when he lhjo in front of the mirrow.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 26, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Expiration day was today.....SavMart always slashes prices on meat that is close to expiration. SCOAR!!!!!


 
You must get there pretty early to beat out all the Josh's.


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2011)

Couldn't sleep for fucking shit last night... got 2 hours, then was up for the next 4... fucking hate that shit.. just got out of bed now and i'm eating something Al can afford, Raisin Brand!

I'm about to get my Car's idiot light checked out and sign up with a tanning salon so i can be jerked & Tan!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> and sign up with a tanning salon so i can be jerked & Tan!


 
I thought the M2 was doing the trick?


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2011)

Well it is, but you still need UV Rays to get Tan


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 26, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Couldn't sleep for fucking shit last night... got 2 hours, then was up for the next 4... fucking hate that shit.. just got out of bed now and i'm eating something Al can afford, Raisin Brand!
> 
> I'm about to get my Car's idiot light checked out and sign up with a tanning salon so i can be jerked & Tan!



1 out of 2 ain't bad. at least you will be tan.


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2011)

Ha

More Jerked than YOU!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 26, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Ha
> 
> More Jerked than YOU!



So are most 14 year olds.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 26, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm about to get my Car's idiot light checked out


 

Did she put sugar in your gas tank again?


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 26, 2011)

P.S.

_"Sugar"_ is code for her 10" dildo and _"gas tank"_ is code for your asshole.


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2011)

Funny you should mention that..

My idiot light came on in my car for a "Loose Gas Cap"  lol that really made me think someone was in my shit... cause that mother fucker was barely hanging on by a thread


----------



## SFW (Apr 27, 2011)

> For our sake he was crucified under Pontius "twist" Pilate,
> he suffered, died, and was buried.
> On the third day he rose again
> in fulfillment of the Scriptures;
> ...


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 27, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> You'll have to play with his balls and schlong too. I didn't know you were into that.


 
If the t!ts were real nice... It would be hard to say know...


----------



## maniclion (Apr 27, 2011)

Saney, who taught you how to pick up women?


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)

The CT is movin kinda slow boys.  Where is everybody?


----------



## CG (Apr 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> The CT is movin kinda slow boys.  Where is everybody?



honestly???


----------



## CG (Apr 27, 2011)

SFW said:


>



yes


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)

That should only take like 2 minutes then.


----------



## CG (Apr 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That should only take like 2 minutes then.


no no, thats where ive been. now im pissing away time here


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 27, 2011)

YouTube - A Perfect Circle - Judith" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





YouTube - A Perfect Circle - Judith">YouTube - A Perfect Circle - Judith" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">



 really wtf??


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2011)

hey fags, I know ya'll be hating on stanazol, but this inj. is some good shit! Eye of the tiger and pumped!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> hey fags, I know ya'll be hating on stanazol, but this inj. is some good shit! Eye of the tiger and pumped!



I always liked that stanazol.


----------



## CG (Apr 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> hey fags, I know ya'll be hating on stanazol, but this inj. is some good shit! Eye of the tiger and pumped!



did he just say tigerpumped?

oh god harold is coming back


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Apr 28, 2011)

If I were gay, i'd have lots of gay sex with CD


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CG (Apr 28, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> If I were gay, i'd have lots of gay sex with CD



you mean yourself?
google selffucking


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 28, 2011)

*Sa da tay!*






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Apr 28, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> you mean yourself?
> google selffucking



When i was lonely at times I would fist my own ass... Felt pretty good.. I'd watch Tons of Tranny porn before hand.. it set the mood


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> hey fags, I know ya'll be hating on stanazol, but this inj. is some good shit! Eye of the tiger and pumped!


 
Winny is for not-bigs, eh? Well, I guess if it's just distilled water placebo it doesn't matter. Carry on.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 28, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> When i was lonely at times I would fist my own ass... Felt pretty good.. I'd watch Tons of Tranny porn before hand.. it set the mood


 
It's tough to pull off and takes a lot of flexibility, but so worth it. Remove jewelries before hand... Or not.

GICH!


----------



## CG (Apr 28, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> When i was lonely at times I would fist my own ass... Felt pretty good.. I'd watch Tons of Tranny porn before hand.. it set the mood



Trannyporn :

Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok. Today is the start of my Test/EQ cycle..

starting off at 600mg Test and 600EQ EW.. will bump the test up E4W by 200mg.

GEARS!!!!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 28, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> It's tough to pull off and takes a lot of flexibility, but so worth it. Remove jewelries before hand... Or not.
> 
> GICH!



Yoga helps flexibility


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been off for a while.  Looks like Saney's pinning a little more than fat chicks, GearsMcGilf blowup dolls, and canola oil these days.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 28, 2011)

Some new guy on the board named Trapzilla.  I was thinking a jerked & tan Mino on gears.  I may be wrong in my assumption.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 28, 2011)

Spark up a fatty!!! 







YouTube Video












Jimmy Page is God!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Apr 29, 2011)

wtf am i gonna do with 200 tbol? I need MOOR!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Winny is for not-bigs, eh? Well, I guess if it's just distilled water placebo it doesn't matter. Carry on.


 
shit knigg, energy, strength, pumps, sense of well-being . . Gears!


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2011)

SFW said:


> wtf am i gonna do with 200 tbol? I need MOOR!



I'm sticking one of the packs up my ass.. You can have fun guessing which one it is


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 29, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Ok. Today is the start of my Test/EQ cycle..
> 
> starting off at 600mg Test and 600EQ EW.. will bump the test up E4W by 200mg.
> 
> GEARS!!!!!!


 
How many weeks total? 16???


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> How many weeks total? 16???



i think it'll come to about 18 weeks


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Apr 29, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm sticking one of the packs up my ass.. You can have fun guessing which one it is



Dear coyote de drogas,

Ill sniff each one to be certain and report back with results.


Always, 

Gears


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 29, 2011)

Damn knigs.  Nigbama is all up in this town today.  He's prolly 3 miles from where I'm settin' now.  Apparently an F5 tornado went thru a small dem town in S. AL and did $19 worth of damage.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 29, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> If I were gay, i'd have lots of gay sex with CD



Saney, this is what I imagine you look like, and I wouldn't touch your pussy with a 10 foot dildo.


http://gallys.exploitedchubbies.com/pics/p072/07.jpg


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Saney, this is what I imagine you look like, and I wouldn't touch your pussy with a 10 foot dildo.
> 
> 
> http://gallys.exploitedchubbies.com/pics/p072/07.jpg



Well the boobs are kinda close to mine.. but i gots me a furburger


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm guessing this is what CellarDoor looks like from the back...


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 29, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm guessing this is what CellarDoor looks like from the back...



Gutdamit, Saney, if you were gonna post a tranny pic the least you could do is find one with some tits and a tanner skin tone. Damn, make it just a little more believable.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 29, 2011)

Wait. You were doing some lhjo to that pic, weren't you?


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes I was


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2011)

Fruit of the poisonous tree is a legal metaphor in the United States used to describe evidence that is obtained illegally.[1] The logic of the terminology is that if the source of the evidence (the "tree") is tainted, then anything gained from it (the "fruit") is as well.
Such evidence is not generally admissible in court.[2] For example, if a police officer conducted an unconstitutional (Fourth Amendment) search of a home and obtained a key to a train station locker, and evidence of a crime came from the locker, that evidence would most likely be excluded under the fruit of the poisonous tree doctrine. The discovery of a witness is not evidence in itself because the witness is attenuated by separate interviews, in-court testimony and his or her own statements.
The doctrine is an extension of the exclusionary rule, which, subject to some exceptions, prevents evidence obtained in violation of the Fourth Amendment from being admitted in a criminal trial. Like the exclusionary rule, the fruit of the poisonous tree doctrine is intended to deter police from using illegal means to obtain evidence.
The doctrine is subject to four main exceptions. The tainted evidence is admissible if:
it was discovered in part as a result of an independent, untainted source;
it would inevitably have been discovered despite the tainted source; or
the chain of causation between the illegal action and the tainted evidence is too attenuated; or
the search warrant not based on probable cause was executed by government agents in good faith.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 29, 2011)

Memphis wins!!!! Z-bo killed them. # 1 seed gone fishing just like that, OKC is next!!!!!


----------



## Movin_weight (Apr 29, 2011)

does anyone know a good creatine or NO product they could recommend? Ive been using neovar for the last 3 years.. but i think i'm ready for something stronger


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Movin_weight said:


> does anyone know a good creatine or NO product they could recommend? Ive been using neovar for the last 3 years.. but i think i'm ready for something stronger



Do you even workout?


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Seriously, who the fuck uses Creatine or NO Products??? Hasn't anyone read up on AAKG? its fucking Bunk

Best Creatine is Mono... jesus nigger christ... get some bulk Creatine in a kilo, but be sure to cut it with RPM and/or Neovar so you can get a purer placebo effect.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

Just banged a ton of gears and mel2. Bout to lay in the sun.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> Just banged a ton of gears and mel2. Bout to lay in the sun.



lol that was that exact same thing i was gonna say lol

Just banged 200 Test E, 200 EQ, and 1mg Mel2

I think i'll be adding 400 Tren Enth EW to my cycle... Go Bigsby or Become a NB


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

words. And the nausea isnt as bad on a full stomach. at least in my case. Made some sauce with shell pasta. gonna lay out for maybe 40 mins then sfw. I get major boners when i lay out in the sun....Very tempted to just LHJO b4 i head out there.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Before you head out?? Just do it while you're out.. Save some time. Wander tells me you take forever unless you're pounding her loose 9 kid vag

But i only got that Sick Stomach feeling the very first time i injected Mel2... now i feel nothing.. And i need to sell some Mel 2... Nobody wants it


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, heres the thing....Its gonna degrade, even in the fridge. And even un-reconstituted. No idea why you bought that much. 9 vials? Its gonna go to waste. Its breaks down quick. Its a fragile peptide bro.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

dude the second shot i felt nothing.. it didn't break down that much nigger bitch


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

and its freaky as fuck. I can actually see myself getting redder/darker just minutes after i pin it. Its almost like a mild niacin flush. Hell, i wouldnt be surprised if its fucking Niacin. After all, the people who sold me the exemestane sold me the mel.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> dude the second shot i felt nothing.. it didn't break down that much nigger bitch


 

how would you know if the peptide is deteriorating? its not something you can see with your eyes lol

Read up son!

Its breaks down quickly.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Extreme Peptides only sells the Best Placebo Serms and Peps... That is why they are so rich and twist is going to kick your shitty ass next time he sees you in the gym you flakey NB!


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> how would you know if the peptide is deteriorating? its not something you can see with your eyes lol
> 
> Read up son!
> 
> Its breaks down quickly.



Well, my Mel2 is newer than your Mel2... so if my shit is no good, then neither is your placebo trash that came from EP


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

My advice is to use all 9 vials in a month. 

That would be one helluva dramatic transformation


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Well, my Mel2 is newer than your Mel2... so if my shit is no good, then neither is your placebo trash that came from EP


 

wouldnt matter. Im mediterranean. I get tan no matter what.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, i don't think its that short.. but if you do convince me, i'll send it all to you so you can make sure its bunk.. like any good E-Friend would right?


----------



## Movin_weight (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> lol that was that exact same thing i was gonna say lol
> 
> Just banged 200 Test E, 200 EQ, and 1mg Mel2
> 
> I think i'll be adding 400 Tren Enth EW to my cycle... Go Bigsby or Become a NB





So you tanning with that shit? 1mg/day would fuck me up... I hit .250 and tan once per week and i'm toasty

also what you running your t/Eq at? I just started the same shit this week


----------



## Movin_weight (Apr 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> how would you know if the peptide is deteriorating? its not something you can see with your eyes lol
> 
> Read up son!
> 
> Its breaks down quickly.






i dunno man i've had a vial recond since last summer and it still makes me flushed and tan as fuck


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Movin_weight said:


> So you tanning with that shit? 1mg/day would fuck me up... I hit .250 and tan once per week and i'm toasty
> 
> also what you running your t/Eq at? I just started the same shit this week



right now 600 Test E, 600 EQ... upping Test 200mg every4th week.

then maybe i'll be adding in some Tren Enth... and MethylTest and Winny and oral tren. and your mom's soiled panties.. and SFW's PR g/f and your dad's soiled panties (g-string) and Adam's slanted eye wife, and all that stuff


----------



## Movin_weight (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Seriously, who the fuck uses Creatine or NO Products??? Hasn't anyone read up on AAKG? its fucking Bunk
> 
> Best Creatine is Mono... jesus nigger christ... get some bulk Creatine in a kilo, but be sure to cut it with RPM and/or Neovar so you can get a purer placebo effect.




LOL didn't see this... Gullible fool


----------



## Movin_weight (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> right now 600 Test E, 600 EQ... upping Test 200mg every4th week.
> 
> then maybe i'll be adding in some Tren Enth... and MethylTest and Winny and oral tren. and your mom's soiled panties.. and SFW's PR g/f and your dad's soiled panties (g-string) and Adam's slanted eye wife, and all that stuff





hmmmmm guess i'm gonna have to bump up to 605 test c, and 605 EQ to get bigger than u


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

well, in a few weeks i'll be doing 800 Test, and 600 EQ, then 1g Test, then 1.2g then 400 Tren i'll be adding in... 

You ain't running that much Gear... nigger


----------



## Movin_weight (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> well, in a few weeks i'll be doing 800 Test, and 600 EQ, then 1g Test, then 1.2g then 400 Tren i'll be adding in...
> 
> You ain't running that much Gear... nigger







No..... no I wont be


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

Chris thinks he can Negate his homosexuality by using moor gear. Lol silly fucker, it doesnt work that way. Youre here....Youre Queer...You use gear....Lets get use to it.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL wtf?

Why you gotta sell me out yo?


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

let it out chris






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Can we please use my Alias from now on?? Jesus Christ!


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Can we please use my Alias from now on??


 

Cellar Door?


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Lol


 
Third-Eye-Brown


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol,


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> Cellar Door?



No, Fancy.  I've decided to be you today.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

cool. no one even suspects us. Ive got the PC going, the Ipad and the mobile. 

We are also Tesla.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> cool. no one even suspects us. Ive got the PC going, the Ipad and the mobile.
> 
> We are also Tesla.



Well...ok, I guess, but I want to see some better music vids like AC/DC.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

Who can guess her nationality?


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

wtf? Imagshack is GAY!


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Not as gay as your BF!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2011)

What up fags? I see you losers still refuse to get a life, and are still posting here on a regular basis.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

are you still logged into cd or are you done for the day?


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm gonna give CD a rest.. switching back and forth is getting on my nerves.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol k.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

btw, you're extra hot in your Avy.. Can't see those beautiful brown eyes, but I'd still hit it


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

k, thats my cue to exit.

Goodnight folks.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 30, 2011)

Lmfao! Saney you need to long in as me before you say that stuff to Fancy or you're gonna scare him away.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lmfao! Saney you need to long in as me before you say that stuff to Fancy or you're gonna scare him away.



He's a cutie though right?

He better not get drunk and pass out around me!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2011)

Who's CD?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Who's CD?


 
This whole CD thing is beyond old!!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> This whole CD thing is beyond old!!


The CD thing is not a joke, Al.  Ima real chick, not one of the boys around here.  What's getting old is the fact that you still think that after 6 months I'm some kind of hoax.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> Well, heres the thing....Its gonna degrade, even in the fridge. And even un-reconstituted. No idea why you bought that much. 9 vials? Its gonna go to waste. Its breaks down quick. Its a fragile peptide bro.


 
Nah, it lasts ok. Ive had some for 12 months still g2g . . never had wood off it bro . . 

. .  on another subject, good to hear that wok-dodging adulterer from Birmingham Al didnt get smashed by that F5  . . .  does he even workout?


----------



## SFW (May 1, 2011)

^ 250 dead in bama. thats a fucking record. That F5 Musta landed smack dab in the middle of a Golden Corral or something.


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2011)

Lol @ Coral


----------



## vortrit (May 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> This whole CD thing is beyond old!!



You're old.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 1, 2011)

Rest In Hell - Osama Bin-Ladin!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)

I think I'm gonna move to California.


----------



## IronAddict (May 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I think I'm gonna move to California.




Woot Woot!

Both my neighbors on either side of me lost their homes.

Great deals to be had!


----------



## IronAddict (May 2, 2011)

Hehe






YouTube Video


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (May 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I think I'm gonna move to California.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Woot Woot!
> 
> Both my neighbors on either side of me lost their homes.
> 
> Great deals to be had!




I'm going to school.  He says there are a lot of jobs for what I'm going to school for.  He has a house right on the water and I can stay with him till I get on my feet.  I'm seriously thinking about it.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 2, 2011)

Another jailer huh?  I don't think its your feet he wants you on.


----------



## IronAddict (May 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm going to school.  He says there are a lot of jobs for what I'm going to school for.  He has a house right on the water and I can stay with him till I get on my feet.  I'm seriously thinking about it.



Very cool! There's always room for one more babe on the beach in Cali!

What beach, CD?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Another jailer huh?  I don't think its your feet he wants you on.




Lol, I should have mentioned that he is my cousin. I'm avoiding relationships with men right now unless they are friendships.


He could potentially be a jailer, thou.  He's LAPD and his cock blocking skills are superb.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 2, 2011)

A cock blocking cousin? Hmm....


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> A cock blocking cousin? Hmm....



We went to high school together and he was a football player.  JFC I never got a date with one of the boys on the team. Then he went into the military (you can see where I'm going with this right?) now he's a cop.

Him standing in the same vicinity as me is cock block enough.  When he speaks, it's over.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 2, 2011)

It sounds like you could use a guardian angel right now anyway. Good luck.


----------



## sprayherup (May 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> The CD thing is not a joke, Al. Ima real chick, not one of the boys around here. What's getting old is the fact that you still think that after 6 months I'm some kind of hoax.


 
So just post up a couple of normal pictures to prove it.

That's all.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> So just post up a couple of normal pictures to prove it.
> 
> That's all.



I have nothing to prove.  If you think that a person has the time to make up an entire life with problems, plans and all the rest of the stuff I've posted then that's your opinion.  Besides, if I post a pic then your gonna say it's not me anyway.


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my friend request CD!


----------



## OTG85 (May 2, 2011)

Sanely,u tried euro -king yet my source is really backed up


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (May 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I think I'm gonna move to California.



Al will let you stay with him.


----------



## Tesla (May 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Al will let you stay with him.


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Sanely,u tried euro -king yet my source is really backed up



Yea bro. Euro-King is gtg. About 3 weeks and your shit will arrive. They are pretty speedy with their response time and they have good prices. Don't use WU so you save on those fees. Just Alert Pay.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Al will let you stay with him.



Lol, WTF? Al doesn't even like me.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I'm still waiting for my friend request CD!




Ok, Ok so is this crazy bitch that they keep blocking from the CT gonna go all nutz on my facebook?


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2011)

lol no she won't.

You're safe.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)

Who else is in this facebook happy family, btw?


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2011)

Just me, Telsa, Cuban Cigar, SFW, and The Captain.. the others are Wallabe fuckers and Penny snatchers


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2011)

About time we are friends... Jeez, only took 6 months


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 2, 2011)

This cracker still talking to himself? wtf


----------



## Tesla (May 3, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> This cracker still talking to himself? wtf


----------



## SFW (May 3, 2011)

The best radio station on pandora is the mr. Mister station, hands down.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## hagaroids (May 3, 2011)

fags


----------



## 2B1 (May 3, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> fags




What's up penis face?  Where the fuck have you been?


----------



## CG (May 3, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> fags




Holy shit look who it is... Where you been? Tiger pump it too hard and go into a coma?
Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk


----------



## CG (May 4, 2011)

Wtf? Is everyone at temple?

Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk


----------



## sprayherup (May 4, 2011)

Sorry, been busy tiger pumping.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## 2B1 (May 4, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Sorry, been busy tiger pumping.










...


----------



## CellarDoor (May 4, 2011)

Holy fucking lord.


----------



## CG (May 5, 2011)

Today is may 5th


Aka cinco de mayo





Happy cinco de mayo






































Mexicans
Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 5, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Today is may 5th
> 
> 
> Aka cinco de mayo
> ...



I even picked up a few day laborers from Home Depot in celebration.   I hope they can find their way back into town from that field I left them in.


----------



## vortrit (May 5, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, WTF? Al doesn't even like me.



Yes he does... more than you could possibly know!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yes he does... more than you could possibly know!



Lies, but that's ok.  I like to be lied to when it makes me feel better.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2011)

one of my fondest memories is cinco de mayo, NYC, 2001


----------



## CellarDoor (May 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> one of my fondest memories is cinco de mayo, NYC, 2001




Do tell....


----------



## SFW (May 5, 2011)

Capt in NYC.....






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Do tell....


 
 started when I brought a bag of coke off a dodgy nigger in Washington Square, met some Mexicans in the street got taken to this party where I was the only white person, got back to the city and spilt my bag of goodies on the sidewalk, was on my hands and knees trying to snort it up  . . this guy comes along and asked what I was doing, when I told him I spilt my coke he joined me snorting it up . .haha!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> started when I brought a bag of coke off a dodgy nigger in Washington Square, met some Mexicans in the street got taken to this party where I was the only white person, got back to the city and spilt my bag of goodies on the sidewalk, was on my hands and knees trying to snort it up  . . this guy comes along and asked what I was doing, when I told him I spilt my coke he joined me snorting it up . .haha!




Let the good times roll, baby


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 5, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I even picked up a few day laborers from Home Depot in celebration.   I hope they can find their way back into town from that field I left them in.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> started when I brought a bag of coke off a dodgy nigger in Washington Square, met some Mexicans in the street got taken to this party where I was the only white person, got back to the city and spilt my bag of goodies on the sidewalk, was on my hands and knees trying to snort it up  . . this guy comes along and asked what I was doing, when I told him I spilt my coke he joined me snorting it up . .haha!



That was awful kind and charitable of you knig!  You'll make a great running mate on the 2012 ticket.  Who says right-wingers aren't concerned about the little guy!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (May 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (May 5, 2011)

SFW said:


> YouTube Video


 

WTF?


----------



## SFW (May 5, 2011)

lmao i know. worst video ever. 

hes on fire...i guess he forget to spray with lysol after ap


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2011)

I ate 7 different times today... SCOAR!!!


----------



## Tesla (May 5, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I ate 7 different times today... SCOAR!!!


 
Me too! Had like 8 eggs, Oatmeal, Turkey Sando, Cottage Cheese, Celery sticks with natty PB, Tuna fish........Now got a 1lb sirloin burger and a Hebrew National dog on da Q.


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2011)

I had Raisin Brand, Protein Shake, Roast Beef Sammy, Cottage Cheese, Tv Dinner, Cottage Cheese, Ham with veges and potatos.. and a HUGE scoop of Peanut butter!


----------



## Tesla (May 5, 2011)

I forgot the 2 PowerBar Protein Plus bars


----------



## SFW (May 6, 2011)

Jfc, get a room and order room service together


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> Jfc, get a room and order room service together


 
yes, May 5th is steak n blowjob night. Tesla is cooking


----------



## CG (May 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Me too! Had like 8 eggs, Oatmeal, Turkey Sando, Cottage Cheese, Celery sticks with natty PB, Tuna fish........Now got a 1lb sirloin burger and a *Hebrew National dog on da Q*.



keep it kosher, knigg


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> yes, May 5th is steak n blowjob night. Tesla is cooking



Can I come? His recipes look tasty.


----------



## sprayherup (May 6, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I had Raisin Brand, Protein Shake, Roast Beef Sammy, Cottage Cheese, Tv Dinner, Cottage Cheese, Ham with veges and potatos.. and a HUGE scoop of Peanut butter!


 
Stop telling us what your date had, what did you have?


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2011)

I had all the crumbs and she let me lick the plate


----------



## CellarDoor (May 6, 2011)

Had plans to meet with a guy last night at the gym, after we were supposed to have dinner and some margaritas.  What do you know if my ex doesn't show up to the gym ruin the whole thing by talking to the guy.  



Cock blocking $#@&! muther fucker!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2011)

I just got my cock sucked for an hour!


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I just got my cock sucked for an hour!



What was his name?


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2011)

Just pinned 200mg Creatine E, and Neovar 200mg!! Soon to be adding in some RPM at 400mg EW!!! 

I'll be making my placebo order from Bulk Nutrition - Retail Nutritional Supplements, Bodybuilding and Fitness Articles, and Bulk Specialty Powders! soon!


----------



## CG (May 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I just got my cock sucked for an hour!



hows your jaw feel?

i heard autofellatio is rough


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 6, 2011)

Sup all yous autofellating, hershey highway cruzin, gear poking jewbags?  Been a while since I been up in this bitch.  I see yur all still geigh.  Where are the effin AP stories?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> hows your jaw feel?
> 
> i heard autofellatio is rough


 
I havent autofellated since 1989


----------



## Tesla (May 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2011)

Chevelle is my SHIT!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2011)

new cycle, started:

wk1-16 test C 600mg
wk1-15 EQ 800mg
wk11-16 trenA 350mg

Gears!


----------



## Tesla (May 6, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Chevelle is my SHIT!


 
They owned at Ozzfest back in '02 in San Diego on the 2nd stage...It was like 102 degrees and all the chicks were wearing bikinis.



*Ozzfest 2002*

*Main Stage:*
Ozzy Osbourne, System of a Down, Rob Zombie, P.O.D., Drowning Pool (cancelled after death of lead singer Dave Williams), Adema, Black Label Society, Tommy Lee (from August 15-September 8)

*Second Stage:*
Down, Hatebreed, Meshuggah, Soil, Flaw, 3rd Strike, Pulse Ultra, Ill Niño, Andrew W.K., Glassjaw, The Used, Sw1tched, Otep, Lostprophets, The Apex Theory, Neurotica, Chevelle, Mushroomhead (on select dates), Seether (on select dates)


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> new cycle, started:
> 
> wk1-16 test C 600mg
> wk1-15 EQ 800mg
> ...



EQ is a waste beyond 600mg you fool!


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2011)

Just pinned 1mg Mel2!!!

getting Jerked and TAN!!!

i'm gonna go soak up some sun for a little. then hit the tanning bed later.. i'm trying to become very Desirable.. Tho be it Mission Impossible, I'mma still giver hell!


----------



## SFW (May 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (May 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> YouTube Video


 



 



They got stiffed on thier prize, though...Tennis lessons and Magic Mountain 




"peel me"


----------



## SFW (May 7, 2011)

top comment....



> Bachelor #1 enjoys binding, gagging and﻿ raping women. His hobbies include necrophila and voyeurism and developing new ways to dispose of human remains.....please welcome Rodney Alcala!


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2011)

lol At least Alcala had an Genius level IQ


----------



## Tesla (May 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> top comment....


 


Other comment:


"Bachelor number 1, what would you do to me if we went on a date?"

"Strangle you until you lost consciousness, then wait until you have revived, and repeat this process several times before finally killing you."







Our first bachelor: He's a serial killer and notorious rapist. Say hello to Rodney﻿ Alcala!


----------



## Tesla (May 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 7, 2011)

^

_"btw, this is not true"_

























wait for it........


----------



## independent (May 7, 2011)

Whats up homos?  Gotta have hernia surgery next week, not looking forward to it.


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2011)

I just finished SFW.. and i must say, i'm looking pretty jerked.. very lean and kinda sorta Desirable..  Just sayin


----------



## Hench (May 7, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I just finished SFW.. and i must say, i'm looking pretty jerked.. very lean and kinda sorta Desirable..  Just sayin



Pics of said Desirability or GTFO.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2011)

Hench said:


> Pics of said Desirability or GTFO.


 
+1!


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2011)

lol fine.. next time I SFW (workout, not you Johny) I'll be sure to take some pics so ya'lls get jealous.. i'm actually prolly just as jerked as SFW


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> lol fine.. next time I SFW (workout, not you Johny) I'll be sure to take some pics so ya'lls get jealous.. i'm actually prolly just as jerked as SFW


 
oh, so now you know the secret youve been trying it out, huh? 

Just make sure you keep it between you, SFW and theCaptn


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> oh, so now you know the secret youve been trying it out, huh?
> 
> Just make sure you keep it between you, SFW and theCaptn



Werd!!!


----------



## Tesla (May 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2011)

I actually went to a party last night where there were a couple other Jerked guys on Da Juicy Fruit. One was short, red hair, laughed at every gay joke, and made tons of WWE impressions.. The other was Tall, lacked shoulder size, and was butt buddies with the red head... I wore a baggy shirt so I could hide my jerked'ness And I was the Tannest guy there..

The only shitty part of that night was that I agreed to go there with some fat girl cause I was bored and didn't want to stay home doing nothing.. Well, she kept calling me "Babe" "Honey" "Sweety" and telling everyone there I was her Date... FUCKING FAT BITCH!!!  I would never date her fat Rich ass... EVER!!  She makes good ass money tho lol She would prolly fund all my Gears, but fuck that shit.

Heres a good idea, I'll get with her.. Make sweet lovins, and then she'll buy me all my Gears then I can send them to Alley McBrokeBack Cyclist cause he can't afford his rent/car payment or to Jesus because he loves Free/Cheap Gears... 

That fatty did say something of interest last night. They were playing beer pong and told some guy if he made his next shot that she would "I'll suck Chris' dick"... Well........






















































































































HE FUCKING MISSED!!!!


----------



## independent (May 8, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I actually went to a party last night where there were a couple other Jerked guys on Da Juicy Fruit. One was short, red hair, laughed at every gay joke, and made tons of WWE impressions.. The other was Tall, lacked shoulder size, and was butt buddies with the red head... I wore a baggy shirt so I could hide my jerked'ness And I was the Tannest guy there..
> 
> The only shitty part of that night was that I agreed to go there with some fat girl cause I was bored and didn't want to stay home doing nothing.. Well, she kept calling me "Babe" "Honey" "Sweety" and telling everyone there I was her Date... FUCKING FAT BITCH!!!  I would never date her fat Rich ass... EVER!!  She makes good ass money tho lol She would prolly fund all my Gears, but fuck that shit.
> 
> ...



Did you get her pregnant?


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2011)

LOL no!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (May 8, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Did you get her pregnant?


----------



## SFW (May 8, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I actually went to a party last night where there were a couple other Jerked guys on Da Juicy Fruit. One was short, red hair, laughed at every gay joke, and made tons of WWE impressions.. The other was Tall, lacked shoulder size, and was butt buddies with the red head... I wore a baggy shirt so I could hide my jerked'ness And I was the Tannest guy there..
> 
> The only shitty part of that night was that I agreed to go there with some fat girl cause I was bored and didn't want to stay home doing nothing.. Well, she kept calling me "Babe" "Honey" "Sweety" and telling everyone there I was her Date... FUCKING FAT BITCH!!! I would never date her fat Rich ass... EVER!! She makes good ass money tho lol She would prolly fund all my Gears, but fuck that shit.
> 
> ...


 








YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2011)

GEARS!!!

I'm on Week two of my cycle!!! I'M SOOO HYOOOGE!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> GEARS!!!
> 
> I'm on Week two of my cycle!!! I'M SOOO HYOOOGE!!


 
Scungy-legged, half-tanned, pig-fucking Jew from Millvile, NJ is what you are. 

Should take some lessions from BFT - that cat has twice the J&T'edness you do


----------



## vortrit (May 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> new cycle, started:
> 
> wk1-16 test C 600mg
> wk1-15 EQ 800mg
> ...



Nice.


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2011)

anything over 600 EQ is a waste... simple fruit cake


----------



## SFW (May 8, 2011)

Ship one moor Sock and ill post that pic gi sent me of you. 

Maybe i should make a poll and see if i should post said pic.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 8, 2011)

This was a weekend of firsts.  Hopefully there will be more to come.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> anything over 600 EQ is a waste... simple fruit cake


 
400 EQ is pointless unless youre following the anabolic secret that SFW, you and I know about.

If youre not following that protocol, you need to be running 800-1,000mg week


----------



## independent (May 8, 2011)

SFW said:


> Ship one moor Sock and ill post that pic gi sent me of you.
> 
> Maybe i should make a poll and see if i should post said pic.




I like preggo pics.

.


----------



## SFW (May 8, 2011)

Its a pic of him and i when we met at a NJ motel. So help me God ill post it!


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2011)

LMFAO..

Omg SFW, she must have followed me there... God save us if those pics ever hit the web


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2011)

looking good Saney. Shaving off all that fuzz makes all the difference


----------



## Buzzard (May 9, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


>


 
Nice Saney... You're looking almost f'able. And you can hardly notice the big ol' saneys.


----------



## Saney (May 9, 2011)

lol my tities are still nasty... eww


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2011)

I'm sooo fucking hungover right now.........My Bro In Law and myself destroyed a Handle of Bacardi on Mom's Day last night........Woke up with all my clothes still on.


----------



## Saney (May 9, 2011)

Still got much work to do to get rid of my Tig ol Bitties


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2011)

Quit talking about your titties, it's kinda freakin' me out!!


----------



## SFW (May 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Quit talking about your titties, it's kinda freakin' me out!!


 

"You are Freaking out, Mannn"






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 9, 2011)

So i was banging some Mel2 this morn and well, when i pulled out, large steam of blood dribbled out and a hard spot was under my skin. Looks like i may of pushed that shit too deeply and it went intravenous 



Kinda glad i flicked the syringe to get the air bubbles out.


----------



## CG (May 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> So i was banging some Mel2 this morn and well, when i pulled out, large steam of blood dribbled out and a hard spot was under my skin. Looks like i may of pushed that shit too deeply and it went intravenous
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda glad i flicked the syringe to get the air bubbles out.



dayum. aspirate that ish homey!


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> dayum. aspirate that ish homey!


 
You don't need to aspirate SubQ injections!


----------



## Saney (May 9, 2011)

Just get some slin pins.. my old man scores them shits for free and tossed me a 100 count box and mumbled "I'm raising your rent"


----------



## SFW (May 9, 2011)

Wheres Josh? He's gonna love this.

Use promo code MKCQOV at papajohns for a free 1 topping pizza.

I Got the pizza, 10 bbq wings and a soda for $9.25

Scoar! 

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/papajohns.com


----------



## CG (May 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You don't need to aspirate SubQ injections!



You don't have to aspirate anything, but is it any problem if you do?????




No.

Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk


----------



## CG (May 9, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Just get some slin pins.. my old man scores them shits for free and tossed me a 100 count box and mumbled "I'm raising your rent"



Lmao. Jelly as a mofo

Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk


----------



## CG (May 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> Wheres Josh? He's gonna love this.
> 
> Use promo code MKCQOV at papajohns for a free 1 topping pizza.
> 
> ...



Now I'm hungry....








Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (May 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Quit talking about your titties, it's kinda freakin' me out!!



His skin tone is kinda freaking me out.  Get a tan, Saney, Sloot, oh whatever the fuck your name is now.  Ima call you Slutty.


----------



## SFW (May 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2011)

you coming down for a visit SFWs?


----------



## SFW (May 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This was a weekend of firsts. Hopefully there will be more to come.


 

hey V, what nationality are you, Greek or some kind of spanish?


----------



## SFW (May 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> you coming down for a visit SFWs?


 

i wish.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> hey V, what nationality are you, Greek or some kind of spanish?



Lots of different ones.  Mostly Spanish.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lots of different ones. Mostly Spanish.


 
4/5ths of Fuckable


----------



## CellarDoor (May 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 4/5ths of Fuckable


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Saney (May 9, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2011)

I'm bored . .  maybe I'll just ban everyone on the CT


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2011)

I'm off to Fast & Furious 5, going to take my own protein shake and bag of mixed nuts! I may even jump to my feet and start screaming during the film, rip my shirt off and start flexing


----------



## CellarDoor (May 9, 2011)

I want vid


----------



## SFW (May 9, 2011)

cant sleep so ill just sfw. GICH...myself!


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, I did it!!!!! Gotta do it sometimes!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Yeah, I did it!!!!! Gotta do it sometimes!!!!


 
Do what? sfw?? I thought you just rode bicycles??? 
















 . .. with all the other fags


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Do what? sfw?? I thought you just rode bicycles???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CellarDoor (May 9, 2011)

Lol poor Slutty.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Yeah, I did it!!!!! Gotta do it sometimes!!!!



Mmmmm cheeseburger.....


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Mmmmm cheeseburger.....


 
Was soooo effin' good!!!!!!!(Jay Cutler style) I'm stuffed!!!! Time for a glass of Merlot then Beddy Bye.


----------



## SFW (May 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (May 10, 2011)

damn, The Rock is _JACKED_ in F&F5!


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## independent (May 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Yeah, I did it!!!!! Gotta do it sometimes!!!!



I do it all the time.


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2011)

Mike Britt - Virus - Video Clip | Comedy Central's Jokes.com


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 10, 2011)

1600 calories


----------



## CellarDoor (May 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> damn, The Rock is _JACKED_ in F&F5!



My ex's brother looks just like the Rock. Women trip over themselves when he is around.


----------



## independent (May 10, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> 1600 calories



I dont know if its just me but five guys is overrated.  The meat has no flavor at all and the fries are soggy.


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2011)

I've never eaten at Five Guys.. and I have no plans too.. I'd rather boil some eggs


----------



## Tesla (May 10, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I've never eaten at Five Guys.. and I have no plans too.. I'd rather boil some eggs


 
U and Josh would have a blast!!!!!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 10, 2011)

I eat at five guys once a month and love it. Unfortantly we don't have in and out burger here in philly. but I did really like that when I was in cali.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I dont know if its just me but five guys is overrated.  The meat has no flavor at all and the fries are soggy.




I've only been a few times, but the ones I've been to give you half a big ass bag of fries as a single order.


----------



## CG (May 10, 2011)

i always laugh when people talk/facebook about 5guys.. hearing the phrase "i had 5 guys for dinner/lunch" always gets some sort of terrible comment form me 

you had 5 guys for lunch? what did your boyfriend say about that?!?
5 guys for dinner eh? well at least there was lots of protein goin around 


"5 guys at 11am? Really???" 
"Yeah.." 
"dude its too early for that much cocknballs, additionally, its too early to tell me shit like that"

-real convorsation


----------



## SFW (May 10, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> 1600 calories


 

And you're still small and un-yoked.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> And you're still small and un-yoked.



Thanks Bro, I am bulking against my will. sometimes I just can't stop eating.
And my gear comes in coin baggies from urban street corners. I guess you could say its domestic


----------



## CellarDoor (May 10, 2011)

Ugh, I'm sick as fugg...I slept all day, my head hurts and I got a sore throat.  I hate those spring/summer colds.


----------



## independent (May 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ugh, I'm sick as fugg...I slept all day, my head hurts and I got a sore throat.  I hate those spring/summer colds.



Gotta be careful who you tongue kiss these days.


----------



## Kathybird (May 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ugh, I'm sick as fugg...I slept all day, my head hurts and I got a sore throat.  I hate those spring/summer colds.



Sorry u feel crappy CD.  Me and the kid and hubby got it and it's a bitch this go-around.  Almost 3 weeks after I felt better and my ears are still clogged up.


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2011)

I feel sorry for people who actually get sick.. My immune system is one of a kind!!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Gotta be careful who you tongue kiss these days.



I will have you know I have tongue kissed no one in quite some time. (Un-fucking-fortunately)



Kathybird said:


> Sorry u feel crappy CD.  Me and the kid and hubby got it and it's a bitch this go-around.  Almost 3 weeks after I felt better and my ears are still clogged up.



Aw thanks, Kathy, my youngest had it first.  It's painful cough and a really bad headache with a fever.  I spent all day in bed.  I hope I can get over it quick.


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2011)

I don't know what it's like to be sick..

But i'll still bring you Chicken Noodle soup!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 10, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I don't know what it's like to be sick..
> 
> But i'll still bring you Chicken Noodle soup!



You really never get sick?  


I would very rarely get sick, but lately it's been happening a lot.  In the past year I have been sick maybe every other month.  Before it was like once every two years.  Sucks.


----------



## Tesla (May 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You really never get sick?
> 
> 
> I would very rarely get sick, but lately it's been happening a lot.  In the past year I have been sick maybe every other month.  Before it was like once every two years.  Sucks.



I ain't been sick in about 3 years now. I guess its because I've always lived a dirty life

Now i'm not using Alcohol to swap the vial or the injection spot!!!


(I don't use steroids)


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

Fml this whole fucking board is going to shit. Outside of the ct that is. 

You've got trolls everywhere, shit fuck ugl drug dealers, I mean sponsors, spamming themselves with 3 post acccts. Other ugl dealers throwing rigged contests. A ocontest to see who can become the most pale unjacked and undesireable and some douchebag that punches shit and breaks his hand....

Oh wait. Scratch the last one

Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thanks Bro, I am bulking against my will. sometimes I just can't stop eating.
> And my gear comes in coin baggies from urban street corners. I guess you could say its domestic


 

You make no sense you senile old fag


----------



## Hench (May 11, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Fml this whole fucking board is going to shit. Outside of the ct that is.
> 
> You've got trolls everywhere, shit fuck ugl drug dealers, I mean sponsors, spamming themselves with 3 post acccts. Other ugl dealers throwing rigged contests. A ocontest to see who can become the most pale unjacked and undesireable and some douchebag that punches shit and breaks his hand....
> 
> ...



But do you workout?


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

Hench said:


> But do you workout?



Legs all the time. Working arms with 1 hand is well.. miserable. So. Yeah, sorta

Do you?

Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk


----------



## Hench (May 11, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Legs all the time. Working arms with 1 hand is well.. miserable. So. Yeah, sorta
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk



Yes sir, check my protocol:

Zumba, Shake weight and LHJO: 3xweek

Gets me jacked yo.


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

Hench said:


> Yes sir, check my protocol:
> 
> Zumba, Shake weight and LHJO: 3xweek
> 
> Gets me jacked yo.



DAYUM BRO!!

totaally jealous. 



























i want a shake weight


----------



## independent (May 11, 2011)

Watch the flu going around, my daughter got it and it turned into pneumonia.  Its nasty stuff.


----------



## Kathybird (May 11, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> i want a shake weight




You know if you take one of the ends off that thing....


----------



## independent (May 11, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> You know if you take one of the ends off that thing....



Pics or GTFO!


----------



## Tesla (May 11, 2011)

In N Out hits Texas........Get ready for the best burgers ever.......Congrats!









Peeps apparently camped out over night for the grand opening!!!!


----------



## Buzzard (May 11, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Fml this whole fucking board is going to shit. Outside of the ct that is.
> 
> You've got trolls everywhere, shit fuck ugl drug dealers, I mean sponsors, spamming themselves with 3 post acccts. Other ugl dealers throwing rigged contests. A ocontest to see who can become the most pale unjacked and undesireable and some douchebag that punches shit and breaks his hand....
> 
> ...


 
LOL

You think the CT ain't fukked too? I ain't read a GD AP story in ages.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 11, 2011)

SFW said:


> You make no sense you senile old fag



Get wit the program You jerked young fag


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> LOL
> 
> You think the CT ain't fukked too? I ain't read a GD AP story in ages.



DAMNIT!!!!

ok


last friday, i went out, got tanked came home. woke up satudray morn with visions of plowing this hot broad.


looked around my fav porn mag had a hole thru it. 

and i had a few papercuts


GICH


----------



## Buzzard (May 11, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (May 11, 2011)

I gotta story, but not an AP story.  Very mild girl on girl action. I don't think I posted it earlier.  Did I?


----------



## independent (May 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I gotta story, but not an AP story.  Very mild girl on girl action. I don't think I posted it earlier.  Did I?



Lets hear it.  Ive been trying to get my wife to hook up with another girl, shes down for the action but she wouldnt hit on another woman.  I thought about hiring a stripper to come over and do a show for us, this way if she really liked it finding a real woman would be easier.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> LOL
> 
> You think the CT ain't fukked too? I ain't read a GD AP story in ages.


 
Wed night I was watching CSI: Miami getting my cock sucked. Had her chocking while I blew the back of her throat out.

Makes a nice change someone else swallowing my jizz . . wondering if she's now going to get as yoked as I?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 11, 2011)

So I was sitting at the bar with my friend.  This chick was dancing on the bar right by us, a bit wasted.  She need to get down and I didn't want the bitch to fall on me so I gave her my chair so she could climb down.  She thanks me with a hug, then tells me how hot I am.  In conversation she reached around my back and grabs the side of my tit.  I'm drunk and laughing and I really don't care.  Next think I know her hand is down the back of my pants and she is playing with my thong.  At first I pulled her hand out, but she found her way in again.  I turn to my boy and tell him what's going on and he like "Uh yea, I see".  When I turn back to her she kisses me. By this time my boy is laughing his ass off cause I have no idea how to respond. He pulls me out the bar saying that was a great show and he is taking me out with him every weekend from now on.


Gears, just add a little alcohol and a low cut shirt and the chicks will come to her.


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> In N Out hits Texas........Get ready for the best burgers ever.......Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> So I was sitting at the bar with my friend.  This chick was dancing on the bar right by us, a bit wasted.  She need to get down and I didn't want the bitch to fall on me so I gave her my chair so she could climb down.  She thanks me with a hug, then tells me how hot I am.  In conversation she reached around my back and grabs the side of my tit.  I'm drunk and laughing and I really don't care.  Next think I know her hand is down the back of my pants and she is playing with my thong.  At first I pulled her hand out, but she found her way in again.  I turn to my boy and tell him what's going on and he like "Uh yea, I see".  When I turn back to her she kisses me. By this time my boy is laughing his ass off cause I have no idea how to respond. He pulls me out the bar saying that was a great show and he is taking me out with him every weekend from now on.
> 
> 
> Gears, just add a little alcohol and a low cut shirt and the chicks will come to her.


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2011)

I may need to crack a few eggs to find some Yoke because everyone in here is unjerked and hideous


----------



## Tesla (May 11, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I may need to crack a few eggs to find some Yoke because everyone in here is unjerked and hideous


 
Not everyone!!!!


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2011)

Ok. You're semi jerked from all the mountain cycling..

But not Yoked!


----------



## Tesla (May 11, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Ok. You're semi jerked from all the mountain cycling..
> 
> But not Yoked!


 
What are your measurements??...No Homo...just askin' Arms, chest, etc.... Plus I'm way more tan


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2011)

After my big cut, my arms are about 17 1/2in, don't know how to measure my chest or legs or anything else.


----------



## Tesla (May 11, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> After my big cut, my arms are about 17 1/2in, don't know how to measure my chest or legs or anything else.


 
That's good.......My arms are 18 right now........Now geared jesus is gonna rip us cuz we measure ourselves...I'm prepared for it........Pipes lost a 1/2 inch since I'm off gears.......


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2011)

Ha.. Yea, my arms at the biggest were 18 1/2inches.. but that was when I had all that fat on my body.. Now i'm pretty lean with veins popping out everywhere.. And I decided to never run a long estered cycle after this one ever again.. From now on it'll be straight Test P and Tren Ace


----------



## Tesla (May 11, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> From now on it'll be straight Test P and Tren Ace


 




That was my favorite along with Mast.....pfp250 was a dream blend

I miss it.


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2011)

Hopefully, another company will make that blend.. i'ts gotta be the shit even at 1ml EOD


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2011)

Fuck blends. Make ur own you pipe measuring, in n out burger eating, mountain biking sons of bitches


----------



## CellarDoor (May 11, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


>




I know, I know, but that was the best I had.


----------



## Buzzard (May 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> In N Out hits Texas........Get ready for the best burgers ever.......Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
These fools waited in line for 14+ GD hours!!!! I hear IN-N-OUT is good, but really? One cow said she cried after she took a bite. I'm thoroughly disappointed in the blubbed & unjerked of the metroplex... 

On another note... I injected 250mg's of placebo filled canola oils last night.

GEARS!


----------



## Buzzard (May 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I know, I know, but that was the best I had.


 
That's about as close to an AP story as we've had around deez parts since Al had the big genital wart scare...


----------



## independent (May 12, 2011)

Going in for surgery in a few hours. Hopefully they dont do something stupid like cut my testicles off.


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Going in for surgery in a few hours. Hopefully they dont do something stupid like cut my testicles off.



I wish I was born without Testicles..


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2011)

Need a new source I only like domestic anybody fuck with hardbody and is sciroxx decent


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 12, 2011)

WTF is the Joshua tree?  I tried to PM that hebe, but it said "invalid username".


----------



## CG (May 12, 2011)

z play you out ontop?


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2011)

The source where I get all my Neovar from is Domestic.. But only Real Bigs can handle that stuff


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2011)

Total T this week = 1625 mg
Total Mast this week = 350 mg
Total Tren this week = 240 mg
Total Letro this week = 7.5 mg lol

week 7ish of blast going into 8. Will continue to ramp T by aprox 150-250/wk until the 12-15th week (undecided) and then begin my tbol/test/Winny spring-summer abuser.


GEARS!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2011)

SFW said:


> Total T this week = 1625 mg
> Total Mast this week = 350 mg
> Total Tren this week = 240 mg
> Total Letro this week = 7.5 mg lol
> ...


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2011)

SFW said:


> Total T this week = 1625 mg
> Total Mast this week = 350 mg
> Total Tren this week = 240 mg
> Total Letro this week = 7.5 mg lol
> ...



Looks more Solid than the chest of a Young girly Captain i know of... Hmmm


----------



## independent (May 13, 2011)

Surgery went well,  Im sore today but its not as bad as my last one.  Doc gave me some norco's but havent had to tap into them yet.


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2011)

penis reconstruction?


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2011)

SFW said:


> penis reconstruction?



Try Rectum Reconstructive Surgery


----------



## vortrit (May 13, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I may need to crack a few eggs to find some Yoke because everyone in here is unjerked and hideous



Al don't count as *everyone*.


----------



## independent (May 13, 2011)

SFW said:


> penis reconstruction?





Das Sloot said:


> Try Rectum Reconstructive Surgery



both.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 13, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (May 13, 2011)

test is the best!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (May 13, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> z play you out ontop?



No he taken a break I.need test ASAP I will be back with z


----------



## Tesla (May 14, 2011)

Steve Perry looks semi-jerked here. 







YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 14, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> WTF is the Joshua tree?  I tried to PM that hebe, but it said "invalid username".



I think they meant unattainable or something along those lines.  El Capitan emailed me a little while ago asking if I had been banned or something.


----------



## Tesla (May 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bmw (May 14, 2011)

oh hai ngrs!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2011)

greetings Juden . . word at the synagouge suggests Saney looks like a mishapen hairy potato with toothpicks for legs . . . .

. . don't be hating on the messenger yo


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> greetings Juden . . word at the synagouge suggests Saney looks like a mishapen hairy potato with toothpicks for legs . . . .
> 
> . . don't be hating on the messenger yo



Looks like me alright


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Looks like me alright


 
 . . . . . blah blah blah . . Gears!


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2011)

What are Gears?


----------



## SFW (May 14, 2011)

My ex use to call it "Your Cholesterols"


----------



## Retlaw (May 14, 2011)

Yo cocksuckers, I gots to post a new pic...  I am way fucking jacked and desirable, Im going on 6 mnths of gear abuse to the max, only days off was in the can.  My new girl holds on to my bi's when Im tagging her and screams, fuck me Arnold.  I dont likke to brag bitches but Im like fucking like 10-12 mins straight, I should have my cock bronzed.  No more 2 min wham bam shit fuckers.  Look out if I come to your town and your bitch meets me its all she wrote negro !!


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2011)

LOL this guy is a fucking clown.. even the niggers in my city wouldn't touch your saggy ass


----------



## Tesla (May 14, 2011)




----------



## SFW (May 15, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> LOL this guy is a fucking clown.. even the niggers in my city wouldn't touch your saggy ass


 
retlaw's got more game than you sad bunch of queers . .  when was the last time I saw an AP adventure from any of you lot?


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2011)

You fruity ass bastards ever experience tren cough? Had a nice episode yesterday. 

Mine was just so awesome! It was like a panic attack + Asthma attack + Mega hit from some harsh chronic while sitting in a sauna...all while having your blood sugar crash. Didnt know what to do so i just paced around while my dog stared at me. Finally staggered over to the theromstat, Put the AC on 59 and sprawled out on the carpet weezing and sweating.

Gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2011)

JFC! 

not the cough, but used to wake up choking and gasping for air . .now I know how those asthma-afflicted hebrews feel


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2011)

Yeah i wish i had video taped that attack. Funniest home video winner for sure.

Im always "tight" in the chestal region while on tren....and i get wheezy when im climbing up stairs or (God forbid) doing cardio. Especially in this fucking swampy, humid mess called florida

But this was acute. Nearly contemplated a 911 call. Was trying to get my story straight in my head for the paramedics in case i needed to call.


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2011)

I had Tren Cough once.. I swore to god something went badly wrong.. I injected.. chest tightened up, could barely breath.. I went straight into the bathroom and told Gi to call the Ambulance if anything bad happened lol


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Saney (May 15, 2011)

DON'T LAUGH AT ME!!!

Me and Gi have rekindled the flame and we're getting married next month so the kids don't come out bastards.. John, just put a wig on so you can come to the wedding..


----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2011)

That flame is going singe your back hair


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> That flame is going singe your back hair



Then that'll cut down on my shaving time.


----------



## independent (May 15, 2011)

Just noticed that my norcos have 10mgs of hydrocodone.  Now I know why they have been working so good.


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2011)

Someone offered me 10 Roxi 30's for 230$.. I think thats a rip off


----------



## vortrit (May 15, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Im going on 6 mnths of gear abuse to the max!



Sucking cock don't count as "gear abuse".


----------



## Retlaw (May 15, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> LOL this guy is a fucking clown.. even the niggers in my city wouldn't touch your saggy ass



Fuck off, you 5ft 2" freak, Im betting you, Id make your bitch mine in like 5 sec.


----------



## Retlaw (May 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Sucking cock don't count as "gear abuse".




Shit I was hoping the fucking AIDS you got finished your tool ass off, guess not, check back soon.


----------



## vortrit (May 15, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Shit I was hoping the fucking AIDS you got finished your tool ass off, guess not, check back soon.



Afraid not. I wore a rubber when I stuck it in your AIDS infested asshole, so I am AIDS free, bitch!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2011)

Common opinion is all you pale, ungeared, cock-sucking jews have AIDs


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2011)

Latest DRSE intel says Saney trains legs to this song in his undies. 






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (May 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Common opinion is all you pale, ungeared, cock-sucking jews have AIDs



I do not fit into any of these categories, so you can't be talking about me.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 15, 2011)

Ret looks like a jewel thief or something with the all black outfit and watch cap.  All you need now is a grappling hook.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 15, 2011)

Went out Friday night, elbowed 4 guys, stopped a chick fight and face palmed a douche bag that decided it would be better to dance with my tits than with me.  All in all it was a pretty successful evening.


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Fuck off, you 5ft 2" freak, Im betting you, Id make your bitch mine in like 5 sec.



5'2?? Umm, i'm a lil taller than that.

My Bitch become yours?? You're the ugliest fucking bag of extra skin this CT has ever seen..


----------



## SFW (May 16, 2011)

Gears....and so forth


----------



## vortrit (May 16, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> 5'2?? Umm, i'm a lil taller than that.
> 
> My Bitch become yours?? You're the ugliest fucking bag of extra skin this CT has ever seen..


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 16, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Someone offered me 10 Roxi 30's for 230$.. I think thats a rip off


 
not if you don't have a script.what mg


----------



## Buzzard (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (May 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 17, 2011)

RIP al

Hit by a prius while driving his bike. Even had one of those gay little helmets on but it didnt help.

See you in natty heaven bro


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2011)

shiiit . . that prius would have snapped his little girlie bike legs like twigs


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2011)

Why was CD sweatin John's cock last night via Facebook Instant messenger? Bitch doesn't even care that he's only 5'3 inches tall "Omg he's a freak of nature"   

I think I need a cheese burger


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2011)

Is 28$ a vial for Winny a good deal?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Is 28$ a vial for Winny a good deal?


 
100mg/ml? Sure


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2011)

no. 50mg/ml


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2011)

I'd prescribe 15mg dbol instead


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 17, 2011)

I'll trade 10ml 1-test cyp (100mg/ml) & 10ml sust 325 for a tren if anyone's game!


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'll trade 10ml 1-test cyp (200mg/ml) & 10ml sust 325 for a tren if anyone's game!



Fixed!


----------



## SFW (May 17, 2011)

1 test cyp....I remember when BN.com use to sell that. 

You ran that b4? What is it comparable to?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 17, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Why was CD sweatin John's cock last night via Facebook Instant messenger? Bitch doesn't even care that he's only 5'3 inches tall "Omg he's a freak of nature"
> 
> I think I need a cheese burger



No.  No I wasn't.


----------



## SFW (May 17, 2011)

wtf is Joran Van der sloot even babbling about?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> wtf is Joran Van der sloot even babbling about?



Nothing


----------



## easymoney (May 17, 2011)

Das Sloot...ohhhhhh do tell about CD's dealings on facebook.  can't wait to see her rebuttal...


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 17, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (May 17, 2011)

He says anything and he sleeps with the fishes.  And don't get all sneaky, Fancy, and ask him via PM either.


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2011)

Lol


----------



## CellarDoor (May 17, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Lol



You're starting trouble.


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2011)

I'm sorry my love.. Still want to marry me for the benefits?


----------



## independent (May 18, 2011)

6 fucking days sitting in a chair recovering, at least I got caught up with the porn sites.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I'm sorry my love.. Still want to marry me for the benefits?



Can I shove my 12in strap on up you ass?


----------



## Saney (May 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Can I shove my 12in strap on up you ass?



Yes please... I mean, if you have to i guess..


----------



## CellarDoor (May 18, 2011)

Holy shit, we had some crazy weather out here.  Tornados and hail.  We get stuff like that but it' usually more east.


----------



## heavyiron (May 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Holy shit, we had some crazy weather out here. Tornados and hail. We get stuff like that but it' usually more east.


 Heavy rain as well...


----------



## CellarDoor (May 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Heavy rain as well...



Did you hear the sirens?  The tornado sirens I mean.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 18, 2011)




----------



## heavyiron (May 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Did you hear the sirens? The tornado sirens I mean.


 I was in Denver when it happened but I know up North some friends heard them.


----------



## SFW (May 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Did you hear the sirens? The tornado sirens I mean.


 

were you scared? wish i was there to hold you 


Nah i would of been in the dryer or some shit. Youre on your own!


----------



## Saney (May 18, 2011)

SFW said:


> were you scared? wish i was there to hold you
> 
> 
> Nah i would of been in the dryer or some shit. Youre on your own!



Could you fit in a dryer?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 18, 2011)

SFW said:


> were you scared? wish i was there to hold you
> 
> 
> Nah i would of been in the dryer or some shit. Youre on your own!


  Why is it that the biggest guys are such pussies?






Thanks you unchivalrous fucker.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Could you fit in a dryer?



I'm sure I could make him fit.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 19, 2011)

*Some good eating here*






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Saney (May 19, 2011)

I sent CD a picture of my Tanned Junk!


----------



## sprayherup (May 19, 2011)

Hope it was very tan. She likes the black ones...


----------



## CellarDoor (May 19, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Hope it was very tan. She likes the black ones...



No....


That earned you a negging.









Have a nice day


----------



## sprayherup (May 19, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (May 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I sent CD a picture of my Tanned Junk!




It was very tan. I still think you should use a cock sock so you don't get skin cancer.


----------



## sprayherup (May 19, 2011)

Or just LHJO with some SPF 40.

GICH!!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 19, 2011)

Can you imagine burning that bitch?  









lmfao and it peeling?


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Can you imagine burning that bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what my sock is for.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 19, 2011)

How many of you guys on here tan your cocks?


----------



## independent (May 19, 2011)

I tried something new last night while my wife was blowing me.  I decided to grab her hair and use that to force my cock in her throat, it was great.  I need to stop being so nice to her in bed and treat her like a slut.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I tried something new last night while my wife was blowing me.  I decided to grab her hair and use that to force my cock in her throat, it was great.  I need to stop being so nice to her in bed and treat her like a slut.



If her eyes got watery and make up ran down her cheeks, you have succeeded in life


----------



## sprayherup (May 19, 2011)

Also if she ran to the bathroom to vomit after getting cockchoked.


----------



## sprayherup (May 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> How many of you guys on here tan your cocks?


 
I do. It shows off the veins better.


----------



## CG (May 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> How many of you guys on here tan your cocks?



I only do it every time I tan. Negs to those putting a sock on it... athletes foot on your half foot? No way.

Only problem is I'm not sporting wood when I tan, so when I am later, shit looks like a zebra lmao

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadScientist (May 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> How many of you guys on here tan your cocks?


 ...have to admit that I do...


----------



## CellarDoor (May 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I tried something new last night while my wife was blowing me.  I decided to grab her hair and use that to force my cock in her throat, it was great.  I need to stop being so nice to her in bed and treat her like a slut.



Ok, I will confess....


I love it when a guy does that to me.  Gets me all riled up.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 19, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> I only do it every time I tan. Negs to those putting a sock on it... athletes foot on your half foot? No way.
> 
> Only problem is I'm not sporting wood when I tan, so when I am later, shit looks like a zebra lmao
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Bahahahaha


You need to stroke it a little before you tan.  Need a pic?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (May 19, 2011)

Tanning talk.........I'm in. 

Hopefully the 19 yr old hotty isn't working tonight so I don't go in the booth with a full Woodrow Wilson.


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2011)

Ive been known to sport a woody harrelson in the booths.

In my deviant days, ive left a little surprise in the bed for her to clean up.


----------



## sprayherup (May 19, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Tanning talk.........I'm in.
> 
> Hopefully the 19 yr old hotty isn't working tonight so I don't go in the booth with a full Woodrow Wilson.


 
You're not supposed to take liquid C before tanning.


----------



## Tesla (May 19, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> You're not supposed to take liquid C before tanning.


 
This Hottie is my personal liquid "C". Exposing her cleavage and such. It's cruel I tell ya.


----------



## OTG85 (May 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> Ive been known to sport a woody harrelson in the booths.
> 
> In my deviant days, ive left a little surprise in the bed for her to clean up.



lol she going have get a razor and chip away after it cooks on the bed I'm glad I clean my own bed before I tan lol


----------



## CellarDoor (May 19, 2011)

There is this totally jerked guy that manages the tanning salon I go to.  I should ask him if he sports wood when he tans or if he has a zebra cock.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> How many of you guys on here tan your cocks?



Not a prob  I just thrown the has over it (10 gal. hat).  Nothing in the arse tho.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> 1 test cyp....I remember when BN.com use to sell that.
> 
> You ran that b4? What is it comparable to?



That was a good mass and strength builder.  My lifts we increasing similarly to tren.  There was just a lil more water gain and I wasn't getting cut and vascular as with tren.  I was pinning 1ml every mon/thursday.  It's not too expensive like tren.  It was my fave gear at that time since in was legal and I could get powder and hope brew at the tie.  Goo gear overall for sure.  I'd put it up there with Eq.

I'll trade a sealed Sust 300mg/ml (10ml), a 1-test cyp 200mg/ml, and even a Sust 325 (1 ml used from it, but no contamination AT ALL)  For 20m tren.  The half life's are a bit shorter, so this would make an ideal 6-8 week mini cydle.  I'll even throw in an unopened bottle of Nolva to sweeten the pie.

PM if interested.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 19, 2011)

Tesla said:


> This Hottie is my personal liquid "C". Exposing her cleavage and such. It's cruel I tell ya.



STFU, you guys love that shit.


----------



## Tesla (May 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> STFU, you guys love that shit.


----------



## Saney (May 19, 2011)

I think Al needs some Free Gears.


----------



## Tesla (May 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I think Al needs some Free Gears.


----------



## Tesla (May 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (May 19, 2011)

I'm going on a date with a guy that looks like Al


----------



## Saney (May 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm going on a date with a guy that looks like Al



Just hope he ain't broke like Al


----------



## Tesla (May 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Just hope he ain't broke like Al


 
Hopefully his dome is clean, well shaped, and tan like mine...




Hopefully getting a gig that pays like 80-100 G's/yr. next week...wish me luck


----------



## Saney (May 19, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Tesla (May 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Sweet!


 
Yeah, my Bro-In-Law hooked me up.


----------



## CG (May 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Bahahahaha
> 
> 
> You need to stroke it a little before you tan.  Need a pic?



Good idea! I should ask one of the broads at the gym for a hand. I always tell em the door's unlocked, let's conserve energy except when the gf is around lmao.

Yeah I do need a pic! Perhaps a trade is in order? I got a special one for ya 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (May 20, 2011)

View attachment 32425

GICmotherfuckinH DRSE, bitches

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (May 20, 2011)

anyway faggots, none of you are beach ready. pale, doughy, chicken legged bitches


----------



## CG (May 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> anyway faggots, none of you are beach ready. pale, doughy, chicken legged bitches



I hate you. The only thing that makes that statement true for me is the doughy part. Andriol,t3 and clen, here I come.


Wait, I need money to pay for that

Maybe I can sell ad space on my cocknballs... 
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (May 20, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Hopefully his dome is clean, well shaped, and tan like mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's got your face for sure.  He's a really big guy, too.  Tall and muscled which is nice.  Only thing is IDK about the chemistry.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> anyway faggots, none of you are beach ready. pale, doughy, chicken legged bitches



I will have you know that I am none of those things.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> anyway faggots, none of you are beach ready. pale, doughy, chicken legged bitches



I am all of these things.  The only thing I have in common with SFW is the affliction t-shirts.


----------



## CG (May 20, 2011)

Wtf why is my pic a thumbnail fuck this fucking 500 kb limit too

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (May 20, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I am all of these things.  The only thing I have in common with SFW is the affliction t-shirts.



You wear affliction?


I love affliction tees


----------



## SFW (May 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I will have you know that I am none of those things.


 

Youre the exception...Stacked & tan latina!


----------



## sprayherup (May 20, 2011)

WTF!!! Now guys are posting cock pictures in this thread?

What the hell happened in here?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> Youre the exception...Stacked & tan latina!



Ha! Thank you


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2011)

Just smashed some Pork Fried Rice and 20oz of Watta... Me's aboot to getta proteeen shake up in me neck rite qik


----------



## CellarDoor (May 20, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> WTF!!! Now guys are posting cock pictures in this thread?
> 
> What the hell happened in here?



I will be impressed if he gets CellarDoor in caps down the shaft of his cock.


Hell, I'll be impressed if any one of you boys can do that.  And don't write small.


----------



## CG (May 20, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> WTF!!! Now guys are posting cock pictures in this thread?
> 
> What the hell happened in here?



You mad?

Ain't the first, won't be the last! 

GICH

sent from my samsung moment with android via tapatalk


----------



## CG (May 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I will be impressed if he gets CellarDoor in caps down the shaft of his cock.
> 
> 
> Hell, I'll be impressed if any one of you boys can do that.  And don't write small.



The shaft already said drse. How's about <3 cd on the head?

You already know the gummybear-pole ratio anyway


----------



## CG (May 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I will be impressed if he gets CellarDoor in caps down the shaft of his cock.
> 
> 
> Hell, I'll be impressed if any one of you boys can do that.  And don't write small.



The shaft already said drse. How's about <3 cd on the head?

You already know the gummybear-pole ratio..

sent from my samsung moment with android via tapatalk


----------



## sprayherup (May 20, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> You mad?
> 
> Ain't the first, won't be the last!
> 
> ...


 
It's not like she's gonna post up a picture of her tits or anything. You're just wasting your time.

And getting Al all horned up at the same time.


----------



## CG (May 20, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> It's not like she's gonna post up a picture of her tits or anything. You're just wasting your time.
> 
> And getting Al all horned up at the same time.



mans gotta do what a mans gotta do. 

GICH-ALGETTINGWOOD


----------



## sprayherup (May 20, 2011)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## SFW (May 20, 2011)

Apocalypse tomorrow....

Gonna pin moor gears tonight so i can have a fighting chance against those zombies!


----------



## independent (May 20, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> WTF!!! Now guys are posting cock pictures in this thread?
> 
> What the hell happened in here?



Whats even more amazing is Im the only one who posted up an AP story, And Im married.  What a bunch of unjerked, no pussy getting, single fags here.


----------



## sprayherup (May 20, 2011)

I think the decline of the AP stories from some members is due to there being some spies on here. Just can't trust anyone these days.


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I think the decline of the AP stories from some members is due to there being some spies on here. Just can't trust anyone these days.



Werd!

Fucking E-Harassing faggots are killing the boners of many CT's here!


----------



## independent (May 20, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I think the decline of the AP stories from some members is due to there being some spies on here. Just can't trust anyone these days.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I think the decline of the AP stories from some members is due to there being some spies on here. Just can't trust anyone these days.


 
TRue. True!!


Some Blonde 95 lb. Meth whore that plays guitar in a band was all over my cock n balls at the jacuzzi yesterday, but you gotta draw the line somewhere.......Couldn't do it!!


----------



## SFW (May 20, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I think the decline of the AP stories from some members is due to there being some spies on here. Just can't trust anyone these days.


 

*This!*



plus none of you are getting laid


----------



## independent (May 20, 2011)

Tesla said:


> TRue. True!!
> 
> 
> Some Blonde 95 lb. Meth whore that plays guitar in a band was all over my cock n balls at the jacuzzi yesterday, but you gotta draw the line somewhere.......Couldn't do it!!



since she probably had no teeth you could have gotten a great bj.


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> since she probably had no teeth you could have gotten a great bj.


 
Lol!!

Believe it or not, she had a full set of teeth...She was just too skinny and too stupid!!  Nice tight ass, though........I need more meat, not Saney-esque....but there has to be some curves!!!


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2011)

wtf!!!

I don't deal with fat chicks no more!!! I raised my standard after I become jerked and Tan!!


----------



## independent (May 20, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Lol!!
> 
> Believe it or not, she had a full set of teeth...She was just too skinny and too stupid!!  Nice tight ass, though........I need more meat, not Saney-esque....but there has to be some curves!!!



I love them skinny, they look so good bent over.


----------



## SFW (May 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> wtf!!!
> 
> I don't deal with fat chicks no more!!! I raised my standard after I become jerked and Tan!!


 

Karmen?

Shemale Teen jerk off - xHamster.com


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2011)

OMG thats her!!!

I knew her boobs were too good to be real!!


----------



## SFW (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Saney (May 20, 2011)

Why is it that I'm four weeks in on my Neovar cycle and i'm only squatting 220lbs??

ANSWER ME GOD DAMNIT!


----------



## SFW (May 20, 2011)

The BD gears?

i dunno man, shits the truth on this end.


----------



## sprayherup (May 20, 2011)

Tesla said:


> TRue. True!!
> 
> 
> Some Blonde 95 lb. Meth whore that plays guitar in a band was all over my cock n balls at the jacuzzi yesterday, but you gotta draw the line somewhere.......Couldn't do it!!


 
Word!! If you were to bring her home she'd steal half your shit while you're passed out from too much merlot and p-rips. Can't trust them junkies namean.


----------



## sprayherup (May 20, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Care to elaborate?


 
Ummm... that's basically it. It's gotten too personal and you never know who can be looking into these parts.


----------



## independent (May 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Why is it that I'm four weeks in on my Neovar cycle and i'm only squatting 220lbs??
> 
> ANSWER ME GOD DAMNIT!



Are you working out?


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Are you working out?



I knew I was forgetting something

And i miscalculated big time.. i'm not doing 600 Test 600 EQ, i'm doing 700 Test 700 EQ.. blah i'm such a fool!

anyhow, i'll stay with that EQ dose, no point in changing it now that i'm 4 weeks in.. But the test will increase!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 20, 2011)

Sup knigs. I can relate to Alfonse when he been at his ropes end now.  The alcoholism is at it's worse now. It fukkin blows when it starts to control you.  I'm doing well visa vi this accelerated masters nursing program.  But, it blows whe you get this monkey on yur back with no gurarntee that it ain't gonna get the bewt of you at some point, and I wain't one to wine in front of people.  Fukkin blows.  And I ain't one to wallow in no effin pitty party.  But, nothing feels moar hopeless than when you dcan't even trust your self.  

It blows ever moar when no one else around you has any reason to trust you, yet it's cause you've never given any reason to trust you.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 20, 2011)

If I don't get the monkey, I'm gonna fail. But, they worst feeling is when you lose all confidence that you ever wil ever be able to get the momkey off your back.  Hefre I am now and can't even fukking write.


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2011)

Fuck you, you drunk Snow NIgger!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Fuck you, you drunk Snow NIgger!



That's easy for you to say knig.  You'll be the same kig tomorrow.  But, your shit ain't deteriorating and you u _got nuttin to lose._lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 20, 2011)

But, werd the answer is staring me in the face.


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup knigs. I can relate to Alfonse when he been at his ropes end now. The alcoholism is at it's worse now. It fukkin blows when it starts to control you. I'm doing well visa vi this accelerated masters nursing program. But, it blows whe you get this monkey on yur back with no gurarntee that it ain't gonna get the bewt of you at some point, and I wain't one to wine in front of people. Fukkin blows. And I ain't one to wallow in no effin pitty party. But, nothing feels moar hopeless than when you dcan't even trust your self.
> 
> It blows ever moar when no one else around you has any reason to trust you, yet it's cause you've never given any reason to trust you.


 
Hang tough knigg..........It's a brutal disease.........I've been able to deal cuz I consistantly work out and bike ride, but I get bored when I don't drink at night......just boring........It's all about balance...I have good balance, but wish I didn't drink so much...It's my only vice, and it's a bad one........I've kicked p-rips, but the booze is a hard one to crack........


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2011)

i drank the last 4 nights in a row... what ya'll know about some Jeremiah Weed?


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> i drank the last 4 nights in a row... what ya'll know about some Jeremiah Weed?


 
Jeremiah Weed owns


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 20, 2011)

Ah, 4 ain't nuttin comparfe to 12


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Jeremiah Weed owns


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 20, 2011)

Good listen knig!


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Good listen knig!


 

This is bad ass!!!!!!!!!







YouTube Video














I know Joe from BN would appreciate this!!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 21, 2011)

So I went on that date....then had drinks...lots of drinks with my best friend. Ah well...


----------



## CG (May 21, 2011)

Ook so here's the deal. I'm drunsk aas fucknmm....

Got some ap wirh the. Mrs. Lhjo\kd tiwce was gich cd with a cockpick just. Had 2 prips ... too bad theree was no sfw I woulda been the epitome of this thresd. Fuk you kniggs. I love all you poop stabbers.


Eat shit.
Love
Me

sent from my samsung moment with android via tapatalk


----------



## SFW (May 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## phosphor (May 21, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Jeremiah Weed owns


 
I have been seeing commercials of JW on the TV where a couple of dudes are arm wrestling. I will buy some for that alone, since I am a consumer zombie. It better make my arm wrestling skills better.


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2011)

Just finished my mini SFW session! 265lb Bench Press! I'm starting to get my strength back!

I'm about to start reading The 4 hour Body.. My father tells me its really good.. and he's getting Jerked&Tan from just reading it!

I think i'll stay on 700 Test/700 EQ for the rest of the cycle... that should be enough to get me Jerked... i'm already tan.. Ask CD


----------



## Tesla (May 21, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Just finished my mini SFW session! 265lb Bench Press! I'm starting to get my strength back!
> 
> I'm about to start reading The 4 hour Body.. My father tells me its really good.. and he's getting Jerked&Tan from just reading it!
> 
> I think i'll stay on 700 Test/700 EQ for the rest of the cycle... that should be enough to get me Jerked... i'm already tan.. Ask CD


 
Does Pops know you pinn Gear??


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Does Pops know you pinn Gear??



I don't actually Pin Gear or any kind of steroids. I just talk like I do cause it motivates me.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 21, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Just finished my mini SFW session! 265lb Bench Press! I'm starting to get my strength back!
> 
> I'm about to start reading The 4 hour Body.. My father tells me its really good.. and he's getting Jerked&Tan from just reading it!
> 
> I think i'll stay on 700 Test/700 EQ for the rest of the cycle... that should be enough to get me Jerked... i'm already tan.. Ask CD



Yes Mr. Toastycock you are very tanned.   


I am having a great week.  I've gotten 3 cock pics so far and one of those had my name on it.  




GYCH, bitches


----------



## Tesla (May 21, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 21, 2011)

Sup knigs!  Still tryna get someone to trade some gearz!!!  I'm gonna be working 70hrs a week soon and having to kick the sauce.  Least I can do is maintain some decent jerkdness in the meantime!  Surely someone would wanna swap some sust and 1-t cyp!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 21, 2011)

Ugh, it is Saturday night and I am BORED.  Ask my friend if he wanted to hand out and he has shit to do.  Fucker tells me I can watch a movie from my porn collection.  Does he not realize how frustrating that is to do alone?  Damnit.


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2011)

How about You and I talk on the phone all night again while I Secretly Stroke it to your voice?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2011)

Those who are not JT&D should please vacate the CT immediately


----------



## Tesla (May 22, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Those who are not JT&D should please vacate the CT immediately


 
Naturally Jerked here.........Love being natty.........feel so much better!!!


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Saney (May 22, 2011)

Anyone who enjoys being Natty, must be some broke old fuck...


----------



## independent (May 22, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Anyone who enjoys being Natty, must be some broke old fuck...



Or their wife wont let them use gear


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2011)

Lol @ "Let"...


----------



## independent (May 22, 2011)

SFW said:


> Lol @ "Let"...



Thats me on the floor.  Maybe I should rephrase "let", she doesnt approve which in turn wouldnt help my marriage. she said Im an asshole when I was on, I was just young and cocky at the time.


----------



## Tesla (May 22, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (May 22, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Those who are not JT&D should please vacate the CT immediately



I don't think I can qualify as jerked, but I got the other two down.  Can I stay Captn'?  



Pleeeeeease


----------



## Tesla (May 22, 2011)

You can stay CD.......I've been CT'n longer than the Capp.......he may be a Mod, but I have tenure!!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You can stay CD.......I've been CT'n longer than the Capp.......he may be a Mod, but I have tenure!!



Yay! 



You know I luv all you deviants.


----------



## Tesla (May 22, 2011)

Just CUM as you are!!!!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2011)

Al is one of the old Timing CT's... Even some good time before I started... damn I was such a blubbed NB back then..


----------



## Tesla (May 22, 2011)

WillP and Roids are even before me...CT legends!!!!!!

...and Joseph and J-Dubb...I miss those cats..


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2011)

I never use to go in the CT back then. I would occasionally pop in from the anabolics section and talk shit to the CT'rs. 

Roids and i had it out once....he called me a lousy, Steroid using pot smoking eye-talian. I reminded him that his screen name was "roids" and we immediately hit it off. been a collage of junk pics since then.


----------



## Tesla (May 22, 2011)

SFW said:


> I never use to go in the CT back then. I would occasionally pop in from the anabolics section and talk shit to the CT'rs.
> 
> Roids and i had it out once....he called me a lousy, Steroid using pot smoking eye-talian. I reminded him that his screen name was "roids" and we immediately hit it off. been a collage of junk pics since then.


 
I remember at BN when you used to pop into the CT and bang us for for being a buncha non-gearing not bigs!!  LOL


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2011)

Started Tbol-a-sis! 

Maybe an immediate responder...was shaving delts and rhomboids with the clippers and my arms got so pumped i couldnt take it. Felt a buzzing in my ears and started shivering like when you bust a nut. Nice endorphin rush!


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I remember at BN when you used to pop into the CT and bang us for for being a buncha non-gearing not bigs!! LOL


 

I miss knobskie and his antics. Rob is on my Fb but he's low key. 

Those 2, Vap, Dr. X, tommy D were the influences to my gear abuses.


i was a total not big then. 175 lbs soaking wet!

Wonder how many former not bigs i influenced to the dark side :hmm:


----------



## Tesla (May 22, 2011)

SFW said:


> I miss knobskie and his antics.
> Wonder how many former not bigs i influenced to the dark side :hmm:


 
Knobskie was great. LOL

I was influenced.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> WillP and Roids are even before me...CT legends!!!!!!
> 
> ...and Joseph and J-Dubb...I miss those cats..



J-Dub!


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (May 22, 2011)

YouTube Video












Bart Scott is CLASSIC!!!



"Can't Wait"


----------



## CellarDoor (May 22, 2011)

wow, so tell the fresh fish, how long has the CT been around?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2011)

I caught up with my Sydney milf recently. .  had her shave her head and I drew a fashionable goatee on her chin . .  banged her senseless while she recited bike-riding stories and battling hoards of mexicans


----------



## SFW (May 23, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (May 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Jeremiah Weed owns


 
Werd! Had some of that shit on Saturday.


----------



## sprayherup (May 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> So I went on that date....then had drinks...lots of drinks with my best friend. Ah well...


 
Did you slob on his knob?


----------



## Buzzard (May 23, 2011)

Supp NB's and canola abusers?

I went on the annual river trip this past weekend. I bought 2 cases of Miller Rite for the trip. While I was loading coolers, I found I had 12 already in my cooler. So I took 60 beers... They were all gone by 3pm Sunday. Good times....


----------



## vortrit (May 23, 2011)

Fags.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 23, 2011)




----------



## SFW (May 23, 2011)

Where ya'll lurking ass mofos at? 

Hot dates or something? 

Not likely


----------



## vortrit (May 23, 2011)

Al is probably in bed. It's a school night for high school girls...


----------



## Tesla (May 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> Where ya'll lurking ass mofos at?
> 
> Hot dates or something?
> 
> Not likely


 
werd, just had a 6 day interstate date with an Eyetallian . . you're already aware of some of the alphonse-inspired adventures that ensured


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (May 24, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Did you slob on his knob?



No. He was...idk...waaay to excited to be on a date, I guess.  And all he talked about was money.  His businesses, how much he made, he'll take me shopping, bullshit like that.  What a fucking turnoff.


----------



## independent (May 24, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No. He was...idk...waaay to excited to be on a date, I guess.  And all he talked about was money.  His businesses, how much he made, he'll take me shopping, bullshit like that.  What a fucking turnoff.



You got a sugar daddy.  You would probably only have to put out once a month and he would give you child support.


----------



## Hench (May 24, 2011)

^^ Offering to buy you stuff on the first date? Must have a tiny penis



Women: treat 'em like shit and they'll be eating out of your hand by the end of the night.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> You got a sugar daddy. You would probably only have to put out once a month and he would give you child support.


 
If youre lucky he'll shave your head and draw a fashionable goatee on your chin


----------



## Buzzard (May 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> If youre lucky he'll shave your head and draw a fashionable goatee on your chin


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (May 24, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No. He was...idk...waaay to excited to be on a date, I guess. And all he talked about was money. His businesses, how much he made, he'll take me shopping, bullshit like that. What a fucking turnoff.


 
Did he talk about his fat eBay account too?


----------



## Tesla (May 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> If youre lucky he'll shave your head and draw a fashionable goatee on your chin


 
I'm confused!!!


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2011)

I started watching the Show Spartacus.. Not bad


----------



## SFW (May 24, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'm confused!!!



About your sexuality or? 


And thou said, abuesth thy tbol. For it will enlargeth your man bulb and jacdeth thy thorax...and so forth


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2011)

I feel bad that you were shorter 50 tbol.. I need'eth make'eth this up'eth to thou all mighty unjerked self!


----------



## SFW (May 24, 2011)

Awwe, well it was still a very good deal! And keep in mind i have several bottles of Hdrol as well. i wonder how that would stack?


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2011)

Probably nicely.

But i'm sure halo with Tbol would make'th for the King of all Whopper Stacks!


----------



## SFW (May 24, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## CellarDoor (May 24, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> You got a sugar daddy.  You would probably only have to put out once a month and he would give you child support.



Riiiiight.  The idea of becoming a financial parasite is just not appealing to me, but thanks.



Hench said:


> ^^ Offering to buy you stuff on the first date? Must have a tiny penis
> 
> 
> 
> Women: treat 'em like shit and they'll be eating out of your hand by the end of the night.



Damn, I hate to say that this ^ statement is true, but really, it is.  I can't stand a guy that is all up in my face.  I definitely need a challenge.  Otherwise I get bored.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (May 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## SFW (May 24, 2011)

I need to bang up some snatchola ASAP.


----------



## SFW (May 24, 2011)

This PR braud is so perfect @ 1:20






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (May 24, 2011)

Throws something off speed...







YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (May 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2011)

I think my health is beginning to decline


----------



## CellarDoor (May 25, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I think my health is beginning to decline




So is my good mood.



What's wrong with you?


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2011)

Blood Pressure is killing me.. Almost fainted, super headaches, throbbing heart.. pretty bad


----------



## sprayherup (May 25, 2011)

Lay off the plant sterols son.


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2011)

Werd. I was chillin with some chick, and she's like "omg your heart is beating so fast"

Shitty thing was I had just woken up..


----------



## independent (May 25, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Werd. Some fat chick was riding me and she's like "omg your heart is beating so fast"
> 
> Shitty thing was, she was crushing me.



Fixed.


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2011)

Gych!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 25, 2011)

lolz


----------



## Captn'stabbin (May 25, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I think my health is beginning to decline



 i feel ya on that one, i can't even fucking binge drink anymore, my life is basically over...


----------



## SFW (May 25, 2011)

Sane, do more cardio. Lay off the fried, salty shit...and for god sakes tuck in those pajamas!


----------



## sprayherup (May 25, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Werd. I was chillin with some chick, and she's like "omg your heart is beating so fast"
> 
> Shitty thing was I had just woken up..


 
She was probably so heavy and crushing one of your main veins or something.


----------



## sprayherup (May 25, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i feel ya on that one, i can't even fucking binge drink anymore, my life is basically over...


 

I should neg you for this response.

You can ALWAYS binge drink. WTF!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (May 25, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I should neg you for this response.
> 
> You can ALWAYS binge drink. WTF!



Neg definitely deserved. But when i ankles start swelling the next day gotta stop. At least while on cycle.


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I think my health is beginning to decline


 
I was chillin' drinkin sum Merlot last night watching BB Playoffs when all the sudden it felt like I was being stabbed in the stomach with a butcher knife and twisted back and forth. I buckled over then was vomiting half the night........My guess is food poisoning cuz I feel fine now.........I probably shoula gone to the ER, but I decided to wait it out.......


----------



## independent (May 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I was chillin' drinkin sum Merlot last night watching BB Playoffs when all the sudden it felt like I was being stabbed in the stomach with a butcher knife and twisted back and forth. I buckled over then was vomiting half the night........My guess is food poisoning cuz I feel fine now.........I probably shoula gone to the ER, but I decided to wait it out.......



Better layoff the 2 buck chuck.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2011)

fit, strong, geared and desirable here . . .  you're all a bunch of weezy jews


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Better layoff the 2 buck chuck.


 
I was thinking that.........You think that mighta been it??  It seemed more like food poisoning with the nasea, dizziness, and clammy feeling........The sharp pains in my stomach is what had me worried the most.


----------



## independent (May 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I was thinking that.........You think that mighta been it??  It seemed more like food poisoning with the nasea, dizziness, and clammy feeling........The sharp pains in my stomach is what had me worried the most.



most likely from food.  if it happens again check for an ulcer.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 25, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> most likely from food.  if it happens again check for an ulcer.



Kidney stones have the same kind of symtoms except the pain is on the flank area.(back love handle area)


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Kidney stones have the same kind of symtoms except the pain is on the flank area.(back love handle area)


 
No, this was lower abdomen in the middle. I was thinking ulcer, but i got nauseas and feverish and threw up. I thought ulcers just hurt without the nausea and vomiting.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 25, 2011)

A kidney stone did that to me, milk will help an ucler. It coats your stomach.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 25, 2011)




----------



## SFW (May 25, 2011)

Eating meth head snatch can cause food poisoning symptoms.


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2011)

SFW said:


> Eating meth head snatch can cause food poisoning symptoms.


 
I got a yeast infection in my mouth mowing that one bitch's snatch last Summer, but she wasn't a Meth Head.


----------



## SFW (May 25, 2011)

I gave this girl trich once. True story


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 25, 2011)




----------



## SFW (May 26, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2011)

this damn EQ is making me fk-horny . . .  Im gonna shave my balls, draw on a fashionable goatee and see who takes the bait


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 26, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I got a yeast infection in my mouth mowing that one bitch's snatch last Summer, but she wasn't a Meth Head.



Do you eat monistat 7 to get rid of that?


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Do you eat monistat 7 to get rid of that?


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2011)

Just had my Chicken Salad Sammy. In the mix were nuts, grapes, and apples... pretty fucking slamming if i must say so myself.

Was talking to some chick, and last night i got the old, "I don't wanna be with anyone", "I want you as a friend tho" bull shit.

Before I shed anymore Tears, i'll up my Letro dose so it'll draw the bitch out of me!!


GEARS!


----------



## withoutrulers (May 26, 2011)

sanester, you just let it all out. We got hugs and tissues if you need'em






YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (May 26, 2011)

I'm eating nuts.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm eating nuts.


----------



## independent (May 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm eating nuts.



You should be eating my nuts.


----------



## sprayherup (May 26, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Just had my Chicken Salad Sammy. In the mix were nuts, grapes, and apples... pretty fucking slamming if i must say so myself.
> 
> Was talking to some chick, and last night i got the old, "I don't wanna be with anyone", "I want you as a friend tho" bull shit.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe she's down to be glazed up in the near future. Ya never know. They're all whores anyway...


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

Never ceases to amaze me


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2011)

suppRatings said:


> Never ceases to amaze me



lol @ placebo ratings  . . . isnt that a scam?


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> lol @ placebo ratings  . . . isnt that a scam?



I remember getting negged for posting in the CT with less than 250 posts. WTF Captn'


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 26, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> most likely from food.  if it happens again check for an ulcer.



Could be the appendix.  I had mine burst on me a couple yrs ago.  Had some pain but nothing too bad.  Blew it off as a bad meal or something but it turned out to be a lot more so don't blow off stomach pain.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 26, 2011)




----------



## independent (May 26, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Could be the appendix.  I had mine burst on me a couple yrs ago.  Had some pain but nothing too bad.  Blew it off as a bad meal or something but it turned out to be a lot more so don't blow off stomach pain.



Very good point. forgot about the appendix.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, your ass can die for real if it bursts and you develop sepsis from the toxins.  I was pretty lucky because I went to the doc only after the gf bugged the shit out of me to go.  They were like how the hell were you even walking around?  Apparently it had burst a couple days before.  Luckily my body formed abscesses around the toxins to wall them off.  They had to drain them out twice which sucked a little but beats the hell out of croaking.


----------



## OTG85 (May 26, 2011)

I feel great lean,tan and horny all the time.Life is good
                                         "gears"


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Could be the appendix. I had mine burst on me a couple yrs ago. Had some pain but nothing too bad. Blew it off as a bad meal or something but it turned out to be a lot more so don't blow off stomach pain.


 
Yeah, I was thinking Acute Appendicitis.........

Or bad stomach flu........


I wish I had health insurance!!


----------



## independent (May 26, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I wish I had health insurance!!



You do. Now get your ass to the county hospital gomez.


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> You do. Now get your ass to the county hospital gomez.


 
My Mom thinks I should wait it out........You think she mighta taken out a Life Insurance policy on me.


----------



## independent (May 26, 2011)

Tesla said:


> My Mom thinks I should wait it out........You think she mighta taken out a Life Insurance policy on me.



If youre fine now I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> If youre fine now I wouldnt worry about it.


 
I still have mild cramps in my stomach that are a little irritating, but nothing like the initial episode........If my appendix burst I don't think I would be walking around!!!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 26, 2011)

AP Update:  Got a threesome done last night.  it was w/ my girl and a married regular I've tagged a few times.  She's a lot of fun but it's tough to see her much since she lives in BFE and is married.  Last time I tagged her was about a yr ago but things kinda got re-established last night so I'm thinking I'll be able to get it moar often.  SCOAR!


----------



## SFW (May 26, 2011)

marinading some talapia in lime juice and soy sauce. Ill be eating that raw. Along with raw scallions and steamed broc. homemade peanut butter on some baby carrots for dessert 

Think im gonna start this paleo sooner than later. Been carb loading for the last week. Its time to get shredded.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 26, 2011)

Why raw?


----------



## SFW (May 26, 2011)

because it tastes good you silly ass!

and its too hot to turn on the oven. fucking sweltering even with the AC.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 26, 2011)

Fuck that.  Microwave the thing if you're worried about the trailer getting too hot.  Better yet, throw it on the grill.


----------



## SFW (May 26, 2011)

ill pass on the microwaved fish  

whats wrong with sushi?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 26, 2011)

Nothing if prepared by a sushi chef.  I wouldn't trust myself to make sure i didn't get sick off it.


----------



## independent (May 26, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Nothing if prepared by a sushi chef.  I wouldn't trust myself to make sure i didn't get sick off it.



He wont get sick. The acid in the lime juice kills the bacteria and cures the fish.


----------



## SFW (May 26, 2011)

yeah, I Figured the lime juice kills errything. Ive done it so often w/o probs. I wonder if adding cayenne powder to the marinade would help kill moor microbes.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 26, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I still have mild cramps in my stomach that are a little irritating, but nothing like the initial episode........If my appendix burst I don't think I would be walking around!!!


 Maybe its your times of the month mate


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 26, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> Maybe its your times of the month mate



Shit, I was walking around for two or three days.  You'd think you would realize but if you're used to soreness like we are (ok, some of us) it's not as obvious as you'd expect.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 26, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Shit, I was walking around for two or three days. You'd think you would realize but if you're used to soreness like we are (ok, some of us) it's not as obvious as you'd expect.


 If your getting your colon reamed (like you are). You'd think you would know whats normal


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 27, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> If your getting your colon reamed (like you are). You'd think you would know whats normal


 
Your infomercial about colon cleansing seemed legit at the time...


----------



## sprayherup (May 27, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (May 27, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Your infomercial about colon cleansing seemed legit at the time...



I bet you ordered by the dozen.


----------



## Tesla (May 27, 2011)

Niece's 8th grade Graduation today......Milf's everywhere!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Niece's 8th grade Graduation today......Milf's everywhere!!



 you sure your not peeking at the 8th graders?


----------



## Tesla (May 27, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> you sure your not peeking at the 8th graders?


 

  No!!!

At thier 19 yr old Slutted up Sister's


----------



## sprayherup (May 27, 2011)

Howard was the shit when he was on regular TV like 20 years ago!






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (May 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2011)

suppRatings said:


> Huh?



reps for negging this placebo-pimping jew


----------



## Hench (May 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> reps for negging this placebo-pimping jew



+1,  dude's a fuckwit! 


Lets get him to the red boys.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (May 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> reps for negging this placebo-pimping jew



That piece of shit doesn't even seem worthy of my neg...BUt that doesn't mean i wouldn't rape him..


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2011)

Ok ya'lls.. I'm about to SFChest. I'm gonna shoot for 275lbs on the Bench Press today! I hate that I lost all my strength when I did that major cut and stop doing Bench... blah!

Anyhow, wish me luck niggers, white peeps, Kangaroo fondler's, bald cunts, Gilf lovers, PR Lovers, Comb  over jew bag queers, and ppl in North Jersey!


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2011)

245x8, 250x8, 265x3, 270x3, 275x3, 280x2 Bench!


----------



## SFW (May 28, 2011)

Jeff said he put up 281 x 3!


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2011)

Jeff can't do those weights.. and i'll do even more next week. Prolly 290.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Jeff can't do those weights.. and i'll do even more next week. Prolly 290.



BFT says you're a bow-legged homo . . just sayin'


----------



## Tesla (May 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## dayday87 (May 28, 2011)

my niggas you lame as fuck.


----------



## hagaroids (May 28, 2011)

sup bros?  Just a friendly public service announcement, don't forget to tiger pump it bitches!


----------



## independent (May 29, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> my niggas you lame as fuck.



Whats up pedo?


----------



## SFW (May 29, 2011)

Pork fried gears?


----------



## Saney (May 29, 2011)

Do Pork fried Gears come with Fortune Cookie?


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 29, 2011)

SFW said:


> Pork fried gears?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 29, 2011)

Watchin' dateline NBC with Chris Hansen right now.  WTF would anyone go thru with sum10 like this?  Why not just do some LHJO, or pick up a hooker FFS?!?


----------



## Tesla (May 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (May 29, 2011)

I love Chris Handson


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 29, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I love Chris Handson



Nice to see you.  Why don't you have a seat over there.


----------



## SFW (May 29, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Do Pork fried Gears come with Fortune Cookie?


 

Yes. 15mgs of dbol inside each cookie.







P.S. she's 50 years old!


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2011)

Damn.. shes an old bitty at fiddy. Certainly is Jerked and Tan tho.

What all you old niggers know about "They Live"  Just found that shit on Netflix.. Eating my Post awakening meal Cheerios, watching Piper and that black dude kick some major alien booty!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2011)

look at the stretch-marks on her stomach, thats what a former fatass must look like .  . . . care to comment saney?


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2011)

Stretch marks are good for Injection sites when it comes to Sub-Q.. needle goes in like butta


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2011)

nice  . .  must say it's weird seeing you all jerked, tanned and hairless knigg


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2011)

I guess

I'm still flabby with Gyno... FML!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2011)

that EQ dosage is giving me hella night-boners . . been making my toilet aim alll fucked up  . . It's a nice gears so far, minus a little anxiety


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2011)

700mg eq for me


----------



## Tesla (May 30, 2011)

Any you kniggs ever broken your big toe?
I jammed it mountain biking yesterday...It was just a cruise on the pavement so I was wearing flip flops.......The gears slipped and my toe jammed in the pavement......It was pretty sore and shit last night, but when I woke up this morning it was totally swollen and Purple and have to walk with a limp.......Just icing it right now, but from what I hear ....if it's busted the Doc will just tape it to the toe next to it and tell you to ice it and take ibuprofen...nothing else that can do...Hope it's just a bad sprain!!!


----------



## vortrit (May 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Any you kniggs ever broken your big toe?
> I jammed it mountain biking yesterday...It was just a cruise on the pavement so I was wearing flip flops.......The gears slipped and my toe jammed in the pavement......It was pretty sore and shit last night, but when I woke up this morning it was totally swollen and Purple and have to walk with a limp.......Just icing it right now, but from what I hear ....if it's busted the Doc will just tape it to the toe next to it and tell you to ice it and take ibuprofen...nothing else that can do...Hope it's just a bad sprain!!!



That's probably all he'd do. Well they will take about 1,000 x-rays so you'll have to pay out the ass for them. Then they tape it up, tell you to ice it and give you ibuprofen and pain killers. Getting good pain killers is the only good thing you'll get out of going to the doctor, and it depends on which one you go to and how strong he/she feels they need to be, as well. For a broken toe you're probably just going to get Tylenol 3 unless you got a cool doctor.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2011)

I hear all the other mountain-biking fags have to suck each other's dicks as punishment when they hurt their toes . . .  it's not looking good Telsa


----------



## SFW (May 30, 2011)

Flip flops while biking?


----------



## independent (May 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> Flip flops while biking?



Its a California thing.


----------



## Tesla (May 30, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Its a California thing.


 
Werd!!!  I was just cruising...nothing hardcore...and the gear slipped and my toe jammed into the pavement...It's twice the size of my other toe.....My career as a foot model might be over.


----------



## SFW (May 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (May 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> YouTube Video


 

"Hand me an Emory board"

"Scissor"






I was just thinking about this episode.....


----------



## Tesla (May 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 31, 2011)

Elaine is still a cutie after all these years


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2011)

SFW said:


> Elaine is still a cutie after all these years



Who's hotter?

Elaine or The Wander?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 31, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Damn.. shes an old bitty at fiddy. Certainly is Jerked and Tan tho.
> 
> What all you old niggers know about "They Live"  Just found that shit on Netflix.. Eating my Post awakening meal Cheerios, watching Piper and that black dude kick some major alien booty!



That movie has nothing to do with aliens,  You sleep.


----------



## Buzzard (May 31, 2011)

Supp NB's???

I'm thinking I should voted for this guy...


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> That movie has nothing to do with aliens,  You sleep.



Nothing to do with Aliens? Oh.. Maybe I watched a different version.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 31, 2011)

People without the shades in that movie are symbolic to your everyday people stuck in the current system:  political,economical, social and technological factors of everyday life.
The shades is symbolic to viewing things in another perspective, sorta like opening your eyes exposing subliminal messages. Movie has nothing to do with extraterrestrial beings.


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2011)

But what about the ugly ppl?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 31, 2011)

politicians, bankers, wealthy people, deceivers, influential people etc. they referrer to them as aliens in that movie.


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> politicians, bankers, wealthy people, deceivers, influential people etc. they referrer to them as aliens in that movie.



But what about the cool black guy?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 31, 2011)

Thats just his gay lover


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2011)

But what about the white dude with long hair who was Jacked & Tan from Plant Sterols?


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2011)

I have been banned from bop lol I just asked about gear quality from one of there sponsors what bunch of fags know wonder they only have five members


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 31, 2011)

Back to sleep Sloot, unless you find some cool shades.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I have been banned from bop lol I just asked about gear quality from one of there sponsors what bunch of fags know wonder they only have five members


 
bop . .  queer fish. .


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 31, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


>



Not really!  Too much of a good thing, but still tapable.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 1, 2011)

Digging through some old folders I found something a few of yall may remember.  You still got this thing?


----------



## SFW (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol The Roids doll!


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2011)

LMFAO

Yes I still have the Roids doll.. I was thinking of giving the Roids doll a new home. Any takers?


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Yes I still have the Roids doll.. I was thinking of giving the Roids doll a new home. Any takers?



Does it come with condoms?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 1, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Yes I still have the Roids doll.. I was thinking of giving the Roids doll a new home. Any takers?



I'm sure if you pencil a stylish goatee on her the gay Captn' would be more than happy to add her to his stable.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 1, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I'm sure if you pencil a stylish goatee on her the gay Captn' would be more than happy to add her to his stable.




He'll be in for quite a surprise when he tries to pin her with gears.


----------



## SFW (Jun 1, 2011)

Fuck this paleo, im going to McDonalds!

Im pretty sure cavemen were eating fries...At least the advanced, blubbed ones were.


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2011)

228lbs this morning... omg, i need to starve myself!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> Fuck this paleo, im going to McDonalds!
> 
> Im pretty sure cavemen were eating fries...At least the advanced, blubbed ones were.


 
Werd!!! I'm pretty Paleo on the norm, but I have to have wheat bread with my over easy eggs ...I just can't live without wheat bread and oatmeal........or pasta.....


Mickey D's fries rule cuz they use sugar!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 1, 2011)

Theyre the best. I mean, nothing compares! The only fries coming close are nathans and i havent seen one down hurrr. Thats a NY thing i guess.

But what i do at McD's is ask for "No salt" on the fries...which means they have to whip up a fresh batch! Takes a bit longer but theyre piping hot and fresh.

Then i ask for salt packets before i pull off  The fucking look i get is awesome.


----------



## SFW (Jun 1, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> 228lbs this morning... omg, i need to starve myself!


 

Is he cutting? is he bulking? recomping? nobody ever knows with sloot.  
Stick to a plan ffs!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> Fuck this paleo, im going to McDonalds!
> 
> Im pretty sure cavemen were eating fries...At least the advanced, blubbed ones were.


 
you can eat sweet potata on paleo, they make the best damn fries alive


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2011)

word. i need to get serious bout this cutter. I actually gained 3 lbs this week.

In unrelated news, i may have overdosed on the Mel2. I am black....I mean nigger black. Its really disturbing. Im only using 1 shot a week at this point, probably 1mg? Only tanning once, maybe twice a week.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2011)

holy fkg negro! dude, 1mg is way too much!


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2011)

I think so too.

I got weird freckles and shit. Plus I think my hair and eyes have gotten darker as well. 

Did your freckles dissipate after you stopped? I dont think mine are going anywhere


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> I think so too.
> 
> I got weird freckles and shit. Plus I think my hair and eyes have gotten darker as well.
> 
> Did your freckles dissipate after you stopped? I dont think mine are going anywhere


 
yeah they fade after a while. The ones in my head stood out the most when I clipped my hair. Hope this shit dont give cancer


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2011)

Nahhh.

We'll prob die of a massive stroke/heart attack before then anyway.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> Nahhh.
> 
> We'll prob die of a massive stroke/heart attack before then anyway.


 
werd . .  bet my corpse will be so J&Td it'll still be getting its cock sucked


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2011)

my body is in Recomp mode damnit! I don't bulk anymore! I know its hard as fuck to cut on EQ cause your belly is always asking for Moar food.. but the Mel2 i pin ED 1mg is keeping the hunger off.

But i have 30mls of Tren E on the way.. if i run that above 500mg EW i'll be set


----------



## independent (Jun 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> word. i need to get serious bout this cutter. I actually gained 3 lbs this week.
> 
> In unrelated news, i may have overdosed on the Mel2. I am black....I mean nigger black. Its really disturbing. Im only using 1 shot a week at this point, probably 1mg? Only tanning once, maybe twice a week.



Honestly bro why bother doing a cut, you looked pretty jerked and negro.


----------



## CG (Jun 2, 2011)

So jay cutler is doing a gnc apperance right by me. 2 mins from my job and practically next door to my gym. Should I go? Will I Feel bad, unjerked pale and blubbed? Or, go, get totally jelly and try and be moar jtd than ever.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## independent (Jun 2, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> So jay cutler is doing a gnc apperance right by me. 2 mins from my job and practically next door to my gym. Should I go? Will I Feel bad, unjerked pale and blubbed? Or, go, get totally jelly and try and be moar jtd than ever.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



I think you should give him a handjob.


----------



## CG (Jun 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I think you should give him a handjob.



Want me to email you the seed?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## independent (Jun 2, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Want me to email you the seed?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Nah, you can swallow it.


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Nah, you can swallow it.



Captn' Style?


----------



## CG (Jun 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Nah, you can swallow it.



I've got enough of my own. I'm no jew, ill share with ya!

Gich!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2011)

Just finished SFLegz... fucking hurt my back like something serious.. omg, its fucking killing me..

But the sets of 225, 230, and 235 were cake.. legs weren't even tired.. I was gonna keep going up in weight but my back was crying for a break.. I hope its better by next week.. that nigger is killing me!


----------



## dayday87 (Jun 2, 2011)

fags


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2011)

Hows house arrest dayday?


































































Have a seat you not big!


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2011)

Lmfao ^^^^


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2011)

That Dallas Maverick comeback was nothing less than UNREAL!!!!!!

Go Mavs!!!!!!!!

Fuck The Heatles.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 2, 2011)

Holy fucking shit, I saw SFW's twin at the gym today.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2011)

Was he a Negro??


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 2, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Was he a Negro??



No but damn close.


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably a shaved chimp.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 2, 2011)

You should have seen the bitches drooling over him.  I almost loled


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2011)

> You should have seen the bitches drooling over him.  I almost loled


Well, at least they were women. My gym was usually chock full o' fags staring.


I stopped going to the gym basically. When i workout at home, i dont have to converse (or is it conversate?) with anyone.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> Well, at least they were women. My gym was usually chock full o' fags staring.


 
I know what it's like to be a "fag magnet"........Dude put his arm around me at a bar recently......One of my my friends told him to get the fuck away before I went postal......annoying!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> Well, at least they were women. My gym was usually chock full o' fags staring.
> 
> 
> I stopped going to the gym basically. When i workout at home, i dont have to converse (or is it conversate?) with anyone.



It's converse.  And antisocial is not a virtue.

The women at my gym are the most aggressive horny bitches you will ever meet.  This guy is gonna get pussy galore.

I have heard from the boys that out resident gay that will follow you to the urinal thou


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 2, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I know what it's like to be a "fag magnet"........Dude put his arm around me at a bar recently......One of my my friends told him to get the fuck away before I went postal......annoying!



Funny how this is terrible when your a dude, but considered hot when your a chick.


A couple weeks ago I had a girl do the same thing, only she put her hand down the back of my pants.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> The women at my gym are the most aggressive horny bitches you will ever meet. This guy is gonna get pussy galore.


 
I wanna go to your gym.......


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2011)

Lmao word. 

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> It's converse.


 

Thanky


----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 3, 2011)

*sup you lazy...*


----------



## bmw (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I know what it's like to be a "fag magnet"........Dude put his arm around me at a bar recently......One of my my friends told him to get the fuck away before I went postal......annoying!


 
Did he try to shave your head and draw a stylish goatee on your . . . oh, wait


----------



## CG (Jun 3, 2011)

bmw said:


>



Lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2011)

I need some Pain meds... Or maybe i should go see a Doctor, get a script, then sell them to all you NB's???


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I need some Pain meds... Or maybe i should go see a Doctor, get a script, then sell them to all you NB's???


 
 . . try some sort of placebo, if they can get you jerked they can sort out a little pain


----------



## CG (Jun 3, 2011)

Starting regimen of placebos known as humapro and chain'd out today. They might not be placebos though. Any of you nb's try this shit out???

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Starting regimen of placebos known as humapro and chain'd out today. They might not be placebos though. Any of you nb's try this shit out???
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



How dare you post that shit here.


----------



## CG (Jun 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> How dare you post that shit here.



Hey they used to be gearded! Don't that count for something?!? 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Hey they used to be gearded! Don't that count for something?!?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 
Who do you mean 'they', and what do you mean 'used to be geared'? 

BTW, took a shot of test/EQ, goddamit if I cant sleep . . . post-2xlhjo too


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2011)

Still benching 200lbs Captn??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Still benching 200lbs Captn??


 
200? Not even. I havent benched in ages. 75lb DBs anyone? No?

It's a sad state of affairs sloot


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 3, 2011)

Last time on tren, I was pumping them 110s for seated DB mil press!  Course, my shoulders are blown out and warming up with 135 on incline bench is painful now, after 6mos of tren. 

Anyhoo, I dropped out of the accelerated masters in nursing program.  I was in class from 8-5 3 days a week and at the hospital from 6-5 the other two.  Then hitting the books till midnight in the evenings and all day on the weekends.  I'm too effin old for that shit.  This shit blows.  There are no decent gigs around here right now.  I may move back to China soon for another teaching gig.  Hopefully, I can find another gig teaching econ or finance. 

I don't wanna teach english.  But, anything would be better than kickin' it at Lowe's or waiting tables.  A mate of mine that I worked with in banking is working as a restaurant manager, 60hrs/wk.  I'll definitely head overseas b4 subjecting myself to that shit.


----------



## SFW (Jun 3, 2011)

Al, back on gears, raging out.....







YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2011)

He got away!

My back is starting to feel a little bit better... I hope it doesn't fuck my Chest workout up tomorrow.. I need to bench 290lbs.. the only way i can do that is if i thrust my penis up in the air. (Josh taught me how)


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2011)

is it a jewish penis by chance?


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2011)

It is


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> It is


 
then you wont be docking with josh then. One of you needs a big droopy foreskin. Then jerk the skin between your knob-ends and both end up jizzing down each others japs-eye, apparently


----------



## SFW (Jun 3, 2011)

Why does my Winny smell like pancake batter? its like a cross btwn bleach and pancake batter. Slight musty aroma. Bit salty. Is this normal?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> Al, back on gears, raging out.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

NICE!!!!!! That was fukkin' INSANE!! LOL!!!!! It looked that semi that curled in at the end and blocked the cop wanted him to get away.....

That dude was fukkin' jammin balls at the end and timed it perfectly when the cop got pinned between the semis........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> Why does my Winny smell like pancake batter? its like a cross btwn bleach and pancake batter. Slight musty aroma. Bit salty. Is this normal?


 
sounds like someone has cut your winny with stale jizz


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2011)

Mmm. Winny from British Dragon has to be the best!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lulz






YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> Al, back on gears, raging out.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2011)

why are black nerds so much moar gayer than white ones?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> why are black nerds so much moar gayer than white ones?



Because they probably wear spandex shorts to work out in public?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> why are black nerds so much moar gayer than white ones?


----------



## vortrit (Jun 4, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


>


----------



## SFW (Jun 4, 2011)

Al, all raged out on clomid and plant sterols, throwin down!!






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2011)

Did u see the sweet spinning back-fist I threw?.........


----------



## SFW (Jun 4, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Lulz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lol @ him running with the bike


----------



## SFW (Jun 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Did u see the sweet spinning back-fist I threw?.........


 
Spinning punch ftw!!!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 4, 2011)

No way this is real ? 






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bmw (Jun 4, 2011)

bmw said:


>



fuckin image shack.  Anyone else seeing only the frog with the violation message now?
Or are you ngrs seeing this:


----------



## SFW (Jun 4, 2011)

yeah you cant hot link their shit anymore. Fucking Imagecocks!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 4, 2011)

They're messing with %80 of your posts BMW


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2011)

what ever happened to "immunetoheroin"?


----------



## SFW (Jun 5, 2011)

Rumor has it he was lured to a motel by Third Eye Brown...violenty raped, strangled and then left for dead. They found Sheperds pie and lasagna smeared all over the motel walls.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2011)

thats probably a true story. Third-eye brown is actually BFT - that cat is uber moar JT&D than that fag


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> what ever happened to "immunetoheroin"?



Wasn't that Saney's awesome blog about pokin fat chicks w/ sh*t in their britches? 

Immune To Heroin Dammit those f*ckers removed his posts 



theCaptn' said:


> thats probably a true story. Third-eye brown is actually BFT - that cat is uber moar JT&D than that fag



Is he pinning canola or popping placebos?


----------



## bmw (Jun 5, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> They're messing with %80 of your posts BMW



those stingy ngrs over at imageshack are notorious for doing this to message boards.  My many imgshk hotlinks are most likely the main reason for their bannage of images linking here now. Fucking fuckers.


----------



## bmw (Jun 5, 2011)

meatspin!


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2011)

lol @ Immune To Heroin


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2011)

I had forgotten all about that fucking thing lol 

Here's to the re-opening of the Immune To Heroin Blog!

Immune To Heroin: "Oh yea... Oh yea... Oh Shit!"


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 5, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I had forgotten all about that fucking thing lol
> 
> Here's to the re-opening of the Immune To Heroin Blog!
> 
> Immune To Heroin: "Oh yea... Oh yea... Oh Shit!"





Awesome opener for reviving that blog!  Would read again!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## CG (Jun 5, 2011)

bmw said:


> meatspin!





Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jun 5, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I had forgotten all about that fucking thing lol
> 
> Here's to the re-opening of the Immune To Heroin Blog!
> 
> Immune To Heroin: "Oh yea... Oh yea... Oh Shit!"



Wow. Epic..

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck you Alan. The fkg Carpenters are not appropriate CT material!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2011)

Approved! 

 . . dude, the Carpenters? You need to stop abusing the clomid


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

No more Clomid...Pct is over...I'm on nothing right now....all natty














YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> No more Clomid...Pct is over...I'm on nothing right now....all natty



The old man is natty and still jacked.


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2011)

All Natty? Yea, we can tell


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> All Natty? Yea, we can tell


 
Whatcha mean?....

You think you're more jerked????


----------



## independent (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Whatcha mean?....
> 
> You think you're more jerked????



He thinks youre still on the sauce maybe.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> He thinks youre still on the sauce maybe.


 
You sayin' Saney mighta complimented me?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

I will say height and size of a man *does* *not* translate to cock size which on most days I can find ways to help a man compensate for that.  But I hate the 2 minute (if that) kinda guy.  Goddamnit.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm just the opposite........girls get pissed when I don't cum!!!!!!!

I'm happier when the chick gets off........Opposite of all Men...I know!!!


----------



## independent (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You sayin' Saney mighta complimented me?



Thats how I read it.


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2011)

Who knows my true intention? However, only a master of words can decipher my true intent!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Who knows my true intention? However, only a master of words can decipher my true intent!


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

I think saney was saying that he might draw a stylish goatee on his roids doll later.


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'm just the opposite........girls get pissed when I don't cum!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm happier when the chick gets off........Opposite of all Men...I know!!!



If a woman is mad, then she has had enough and wants you the fuck off her. Now quit flirting with cd already and hook up a rendevouz. She totally digs you.


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2011)

lol nobody knows shit

Anyhow, I need to hold a private meeting with Mr. SFW asap!


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Che cosa?


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2011)

Me no comprendo


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> If a woman is mad, then she has had enough and wants you the fuck off her. Now quit flirting with cd already and hook up a rendevouz. *She* totally digs you.


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL my bad, typo.


----------



## CG (Jun 6, 2011)

happy D-Day Anniversary.. fuck nazis get money


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> LOL my bad, typo.



Well?


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Well what frenchy?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'm just the opposite........girls get pissed when I don't cum!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm happier when the chick gets off........Opposite of all Men...I know!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


Hey!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


>




Do not fuck with the sexually frustrated right now.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Do not fuck with the sexually frustrated right now.


 




Duly noted!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

She wants you to pm her and call for phone sex. Go for it, alfred!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> No more Clomid...Pct is over...I'm on nothing right now....all natty


 

damn old boy, looking jerked indeed!

btw, are those cycling gloves and spandex you're wearing? In the gym????


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> damn old boy, looking jerked indeed!
> 
> btw, are those cycling gloves and spandex you're wearing? In the gym????


 
C'mon knigg........work-out gloves and board shorts.....I'm in Cali....doesn't mean I'm a fuckin' fruit!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Did cd have a cold when u called? She said she had laringitis when i called. Then she said it was a cold.


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Then she yelled at me. And called me esse and holmes.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

If I call will you or Saney answer?........


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Hes sleeping. And dont be jelly that i get all the gear discounts!


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

I hear him crying right now. Somethig about how he misses gi's manly arms around him


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL wtf!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> I hear him crying right now. Somethig about how he misses gi's manly arms around him


 
Gi


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> LOL wtf!



Wtf? Get back to bed you! I thought i tucked you in hours ago. Dont make me come in there


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> Then she yelled at me. And called me esse and holmes.




Wow, Fancy, you make me sound so gangster.


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

You are one fine hyna!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> You are one fine hyna!



Lolz.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

Are you feeling sorry for me or something, Fancy?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Are you feeling sorry for me or something, Fancy?


 

I'm jealous!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'm jealous!!!!



Really?!


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

No. I just want to hook up 2 ct buds. I think u and al would be a decent couple. For one, ur bounds and leaps hotter than any of the chicks he messes with on fb.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait.


Are you jealous the* I* am paying attention to Fancy or that *he* is paying attention to me?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> No. I just want to hook up 2 ct buds. I think u and al would be a decent couple. For one, ur bounds and leaps hotter than any of the chicks he messes with on fb.



Do you wear a diaper and carry a bow and arrow in the comfort of your own home?


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Hes angry. Just an angry nazi aryan!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> No. I just want to hook up 2 ct buds. I think u and al would be a decent couple. For one, ur bounds and leaps hotter than any of the chicks he messes with on fb.


 
You want me to hook up wit Saney!!!!! 





































j/k........I have no idea wtf is up on da intranets...........For the record, I have no intimate affiliatons with anyone on FB!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Do you wear a diaper and carry a bow and arrow in the comfort of your own home?



I enjoy playing matchmaker. Why should single folk be happy when the rest of us have to put up with some crazy bitch!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> Hes angry. Just an angry nazi aryan!



Tell him not to be mad!  I just got him to say two words to me!


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Al, be sure to send Me her nudes via pm on fb after u tap. Thats all i care about


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> Al, be sure to send Me her nudes via pm on fb after u tap. Thats all i care about


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> I enjoy playing matchmaker. Why should single folk be happy when the rest of us have to put up with some crazy bitch!



Hey! I'm not a craz.....uh well.  I am definitely not a bitc...not true either.


Oh stfu, Fancy.


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

I just think destiny brought you two together.....Dont ignore fate. Think about it.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey! I'm not a craz.....uh well. I am definitely not a bitc...not true either.
> 
> 
> Oh stfu, Fancy.


 
Fancy??   Is that you?????


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2011)

just pinned sum mel-II and off to the tanner . . . some AP would round the day off nicely! 

oh, and gotta pin 7mls of goddam canola tommorrow AM before I jump on the plane - JFC!


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Al just has one request from cd before ap. Can anyone guess what That is?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fancy??   Is that you?????


I'm going to bed


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> just pinned sum mel-II and off to the tanner . . . some AP would round the day off nicely!
> 
> oh, and gotta pin 7mls of goddam canola tommorrow AM before I jump on the plane - JFC!


 
Pinn sum canola for me.........I miss it!!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm going to bed


 

  Don't go to bed.........Fancy needs sum phone sex!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Id tuck her in, mmhmm


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Don't go to bed.........Fancy needs sum phone sex!!!!!!



I have a phone sex partner that looks like Fancy already.  At least from the neck down.


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol i cant believe u have fon sex. U should be geting piped down.

And eeew i know i aint all that. U dont have to be so hurtful


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I have a phone sex partner that looks like Fancy already. At least from the neck down.


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, see al is afraid of intimacy. I tried to brings yous twos togethers but its not in The starsasis


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Come clean you eff-knobs.......Is CD Capp, Fancy, Vort, or Saney???

C'mon fukkers.........Inquiring minds need to know!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> Lol i cant believe u have fon sex. U should be geting piped down.
> 
> And eeew i know i aint all that. U dont have to be so hurtful



I tried to get piped down and the fucker came on me in less than two minutes!

And I was just saying that you and Mr. PhoneSex have almost identical bodies. I'm sorry but your face don't pass for a Georgia white boy.  Damn, Fancy you can be so sensitive.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Come clean you eff-knobs.......Is CD Capp, Fancy, Vort, or Saney???
> 
> C'mon fukkers.........Inquiring minds need to know!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

Not much of a fan of The Carpenters.  You like Quiet Riot, Al?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

YouTube Video











Randy Rhoads owns!!!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

If cd is one of the aformentioned, i would be mortified. Saney said he spoke to her on the fon. I thought u were my ex actually because she used the pseudo yolanda saldivar....which is similar to ur gov. Anyway, gears, and so on.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

YouTube Video












This reminds me of Fancy!!! LOL!!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Icant see it on my ipad/vagPad


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> Icant see it on my ipad/vagPad


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Al, you down with the Hawkwind or Jethro Tull?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Jethro Tull?


 









YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 7, 2011)

*Say my name when you feel this pain bitch*






YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> If cd is one of the aformentioned, i would be mortified. Saney said he spoke to her on the fon. I thought u were my ex actually because she used the pseudo yolanda saldivar....which is similar to ur gov. Anyway, gears, and so on.



I did talk to Saney.  I am who I say I am.  Short of telling you to see for yourself, there is nothing I can tell ya.


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

Youre saney. I just figrd it out


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

I learned how to call myself the other day.. And is one tough fucking conversation to hold..

Anyhow, Me and Vicky are coming down to Florida soon.. There I will PWN SFW.. Question for you Mr. Cheeseless McWhopper, ever been strangled by your own arm?


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol were gonna throw down as promised, youtube and post here. Winner gets vickys shephards pie, lasagna and gets to fly her panties on the antenae of their car like a big flag.


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> Lol were gonna throw down as promised, youtube and post here. Winner gets vickys shephards pie, lasagna and gets to fly her panties on the antenae of their car like a big flag.



LMFAO

Now we both know in the end that I will be getting that Sheppard's Pie.. I just don't think you're big enough or Tall enough to ride the rides..


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

Is Karmen Sandiego coming?


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe... Tell her that you are 19 years old and she'll let you smash.. Shes into young guys

Or

Tell her you're The most Jerked Whop she'll ever meet..


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck that. One word...Liquor!

And ill be charming and captivating, Then never speak to her again. 

But yeah, Shes one fly little whopper....would love to strangle her senseless with Vickys Soiled garments.

Think Vicky ever ate her snatch?


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

Vick is strickly dickly.

And Karmen has a SMOKING body.. holy fuck, i get chubbies when ever i see her... Dayum!

But yea, Alcohol may work.. but shes not a big drinker.. anyhow, we'll see what we can do.. Orlando it is!


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

How old is she? 25?


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

Vick is 22. Karmen is 21


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

Just pinned 200mg Tren E in my left Titty!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sloot is winning, paying for hookers I c.


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

Das Sloot is always Winning!


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

Shes 21? How did you meet them you old fucking pervert!? PlentyOfSkanks.org?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

lol no

I met Vicky at the Hospital when i worked there as Security. I miss that job.. I actually got to use my Big'ness for something.. now i'm just a Jerked & Tan Plastic Packin Slave boy


my fucking tit is killing me!


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I tried to get piped down and the fucker came on me in less than two minutes!
> .



He came in 2 minutes because youre so hot, can you blame him. I would do the same but I would take a jackhammer to you afterwards and finish you off. He sounds like a douchebag.


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

Ask my ex Spic. She I used to drop loads early as fuck then just hop off and pass out


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2011)

wheelz still sizeable, even with all this goddam cardio . . thanks Gears!


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> wheelz still sizeable, even with all this goddam cardio . . thanks Gears!



No cock pics?


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

Arms look like wet noodles


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Arms look like wet noodles



Not enough lhjo.


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

Good size and sweep capo! You ever scissor lock a hookers neck with those bad boys?


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

Hes probably drinking too much of his own Cum and from what I've seen in those pictures, is extremely Catabolic


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2011)

Where's CD?


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

@ saney: 20 bucks says cap has bigger wheels than you! Ill paypal you it asap.


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Where's CD?



Masturbating


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Masturbating


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> @ saney: 20 bucks says cap has bigger wheels than you! Ill paypal you it asap.



lol he does have bigger legs.. I have chicken legs


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Arms look like wet noodles


 
werd . . I've been eating moar cum, but progress is slow


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> werd . . I've been eating moar cum


 




If you grow a stylish goatee your pipes will grow!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> He came in 2 minutes because youre so hot, can you blame him. I would do the same but I would take a jackhammer to you afterwards and finish you off. He sounds like a douchebag.



Well I didn't think of it that way....


Maybe next time I shouldn't do it cowgirl style?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Where's CD?



I'm here 



bigmoe65 said:


> Masturbating



I will not confirm nor deny this.


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Well I didn't think of it that way....
> 
> 
> Maybe next time I shouldn't do it cowgirl style?



Did you at least get oral? He couldnt go another round?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2011)

Love me some Cowgirl, but if the girl has a nice ass then nuthin" compares to Doggy!!!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Love me some Cowgirl, but if the girl has a nice ass then nuthin" compares to Doggy!!!!!!


I was gonna switch to  reverse, but there wasn't enough time


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I was gonna switch to reverse, but there wasn't enough time


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Did you at least get oral? He couldnt go another round?



No, I didn't.  I should have just sat on his face but I was honestly completely shocked.  I think my stunned silence pissed him off or embarrassed him cause he picked me up and set me aside.  I kinda felt that there wasn't gonna be a second round so I just left.


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No, I didn't.  I should have just sat on his face but I was honestly completely shocked.  I think my stunned silence pissed him off or embarrassed him cause he picked me up and set me aside.  I kinda felt that there wasn't gonna be a second round so I just left.



How old is he?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2011)

Werd! Already shaving the dome


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2011)

He better be young or there is no excuse...LOL

It Depends on the "hotness" of the Woman, I can go off pretty quick if she's hot...and if I do, I can always guarantee rounds 2 and 3.


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> He better be young or there is no excuse...LOL
> 
> It Depends on the "hotness" of the Woman, I can go off pretty quick if she's hot...and if I do, I can always guarantee rounds 2 and 3.



I would have lhjo before hand just in case.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> How old is he?



He's 29.



Tesla said:


> He better be young or there is no excuse...LOL
> 
> It Depends on the "hotness" of the Woman, I can go off pretty quick if she's hot...and if I do, I can always guarantee rounds 2 and 3.



Idk, I honestly thought he might be a virgin for a second. That's how quick it was.  But he's tall and built and his age...there is no way.


I felt really bad for him and tried to tell him it was cool.  But he got kinda shitty so I just GTFO.  Is there any good thing a chick could say in that situation?  It seemed like everything I said was wrong.  Poor guy


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Is there any good thing a chick could say in that situation? It seemed like everything I said was wrong. Poor guy


 
We all have situations like that once in a while.......you just to minimize them if you're a dude as to not embarrass yourself


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


> We all have situations like that once in a while.......you just to minimize them if you're a dude as to not embarrass yourself



I'm not asking what the dude should do, Al.  I know shit happens.  But what should *I* have said?


You know *me*. The *girl* in the situation.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm not asking what the dude should do, Al.  I know shit happens.  But what should *I* have said?
> 
> 
> You know *me*. The *girl* in the situation.



pics holding a sign written in blood Chico/leroy is da man, or gtfo !!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm not asking what the dude should do, Al. I know shit happens. But what should *I* have said?
> 
> 
> You know *me*. The *girl* in the situation.


 
Your over-thinking it......Personally, I woulda said nothing, just use your body language to comfort him...there really isn't anything you can say in that situation without putting your foot in your mouth....


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 7, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> pics holding a sign written in blood Chico/leroy is da man, or gtfo !!!!!




But....


then I'd be lying.


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> He's 29.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor guy? Please. He failed, fuck him.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2011)

The "cardiac kids" pull off another barn burner......

Go Mavs!!!!!!


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 7, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Starting regimen of placebos known as humapro and chain'd out today. They might not be placebos though. Any of you nb's try this shit out???
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 

ROFLMAO! Naw, it may not have enough illegal substances for me but thanks. Anything made up sequenced amino acids has to be BS, like testosterone, GH, Insulin, Tren, 1295, 1291, IGF-1 ever did anything. Its just amino acids for Gods sake! Hi Cgrant.


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

A new not big? Hi sir.


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2011)

Not Bigs Galore!


----------



## CG (Jun 8, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> ROFLMAO! Naw, it may not have enough illegal substances for me but thanks. Anything made up sequenced amino acids has to be BS, like testosterone, GH, Insulin, Tren, 1295, 1291, IGF-1 ever did anything. Its just amino acids for Gods sake! Hi Cgrant.



Damnit author! Theresgotta be something in it! I don't fart all the time, the only bloat is from my natural gut,recovery is better and I feel good... 

Something is wrong here lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Damnit author! Theresgotta be something in it! I don't fart all the time, the only bloat is from my natural gut,recovery is better and I feel good...
> 
> Something is wrong here lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Nice to see some supps aren't all bullshit


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2011)

I pinned so much gear this morning I can't sleep. Even after sfw. 1.6g lol jfc jerking off isn't helping. Watched 7 episodes of American Dad. Advices?


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2011)

Try upping your Semen intake


----------



## SFW (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I pinned so much gear this morning I can't sleep. Even after sfw. 1.6g lol jfc jerking off isn't helping. Watched 7 episodes of American Dad. Advices?




Masturbation often makes me tired.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> But....
> 
> 
> then I'd be lying.



Ok cellarDoor is da man sign , or gtfo then.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 8, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Ok cellarDoor is da man sign , or gtfo then.




Still untrue.  I know you fantasize about me having a huge cock, but unless we are talking about a dildo, I just don't got one.  Ask Saney if he will let you suck his dick.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video


Lolz

You ain't one of the cool kids until you sux dick for coke.


----------



## SFW (Jun 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jun 8, 2011)

What's going on you pole smoking poop stabbers?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What's going on you pole smoking poop stabbers?



Sup roody-poo?  Just kicking back after some burgers and back day.  Where the other starfish pokers at?  I know they aren't f*cking training, probably all going for the world record LHJO after reading about that bastard getting 36 in a day.


----------



## CG (Jun 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I pinned so much gear this morning I can't sleep. Even after sfw. 1.6g lol jfc jerking off isn't helping. Watched 7 episodes of American Dad. Advices?



If ya cand handle da gears... SEND EM TO ME

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> If ya cand handle da gears... SEND EM TO ME
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Your tapatalking placebo abuse will not be tolerated much longer :coffe:


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 8, 2011)

I finished a whole can of Pringles in like five minutes.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I finished a whole can of Pringles in like five minutes.


 


I had a celery stick with natty PB and a handful of sunflower kernels for Dinny!


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2011)

I just ate two stuffed Tacos with Turkey meat!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 8, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I just ate two stuffed Tacos with Turkey meat!


 




I'm cuttin' cals heavy.........I had oatmeal for brekky........Kosher 97% fat free dog for lunchy..........celery stikk for snack...then celery stikk with natty PB and sunflower seeds for dinny.


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2011)

thats horrible.

I eat minimal throughout the day, so i'm good. down to 226 now. I got to lose another 16lbs by the end of Tren abuser


----------



## Tesla (Jun 8, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> thats horrible.
> 
> I eat minimal throughout the day, so i'm good. down to 226 now. I got to lose another 16lbs by the end of Tren abuser


 
It's not too horrible, cuz I'm able to remain jerked with limited cals........was just feeling too bloated so I cut back and said fuck it to bread.......Seems to be working good, but it affects my energy level.


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2011)

yea.. when you're low on Carbs just take some MT, Test Suspension, and Halo.. Then you won't need food at all


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

Buncha seed eating, Arm measuring fags.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> Buncha seed eating, Arm measuring fags.



Werd, kosher hotdog eating jewbags....

In other news, anyone know what gives false +tve to benzos? It came up in a random drug test twice. And I only abuse stims. WTF?


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd, kosher hotdog eating jewbags....
> 
> In other news, anyone know what gives false +tve to benzos? It came up in a random drug test twice. And I only abuse stims. WTF?



I tested positive to that shit before and only abused Stims.. 

I almost lost a job because of that shit


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I tested positive to that shit before and only abused Stims..
> 
> I almost lost a job because of that shit



Because of what numbnuts? What is the guilty ingredient? Was it own cum ingestion in the name of uber jerkedness?

In other news, I'm going to have to go natty end of years for a promotion. Is it worth the extra 40k? 

Al, will plant sterols really cut it? Shall I buy a bike?

Answer me goddamit!


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

With that massive pay raise....HGH!

Plus Peptides and Slin.

Do your research, of course


----------



## CG (Jun 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Your tapatalking placebo abuse will not be tolerated much longer :coffe:


dont make me take a drse schlong pic at work, rabbi.


theCaptn' said:


> Because of what numbnuts? What is the guilty ingredient? Was it own cum ingestion in the name of uber jerkedness?
> 
> In other news, I'm going to have to go natty end of years for a promotion. Is it worth the extra 40k?
> 
> ...



yes. good choice. 
again, please mail your unused gearz and used and unused pins to me. the used ones make a great gag gift in a haloween candy.


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

40k pay raise? that's it?

Broke fucking nigger!


----------



## CG (Jun 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd, kosher hotdog eating jewbags....
> 
> In other news, anyone know what gives false +tve to benzos? It came up in a random drug test twice. And I only abuse stims. WTF?



depends on the stim and your source. 

translated 


dat shit be whack son, yo man be cuttin dat wit da pills and shit.

....gich


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

p.s. sleeping pills and anti anxiety meds can cause false positives.


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Because of what numbnuts? What is the guilty ingredient? Was it own cum ingestion in the name of uber jerkedness?
> 
> In other news, I'm going to have to go natty end of years for a promotion. Is it worth the extra 40k?
> 
> ...



why would you have to go natty for a promotion?  Do they want you to look like the rest of the weasel accounts?


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

You cant be a big if youre mining for dilithium crystals for fucks sake!!!!

They need to lower him into a rabbit hole by rope. Anything over natty al status and he'd surely get wedged in that shit.


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> You cant be a big if youre mining for dilithium crystals for fucks sake!!!!
> 
> They need to lower him into a rabbit hole by rope. Anything over natty al status and he'd surely get wedged in that shit.



Maybe he could use his un-used gears to lubricate the hole.


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

you make valid points.


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I just ate two stuffed Tacos with Turkey meat!


 
What? are you bulking again? cutting? Emulating Ronnie? Dying your hair red? Bisexual? Straight? ANSWER ME fucker! and where are my Gears at?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> p.s. sleeping pills and anti anxiety meds can cause false positives.



Nothing like that dude. Stims and gears only. T3, AI, bunch of gears. I don't get it. 

Also if I do get sprung for gears on a minesite I am termally fkd, as in working the docks with a stylish goatee for rent money fkd.


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe someone date raped you and slipped some benzos into your drink recently. Has your anus been particularly sore?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> why would you have to go natty for a promotion?  Do they want you to look like the rest of the weasel accounts?



Yes, I would part lose my competitive advantage by being a big intimidating  cunt. 

The interesting observation in society is by being a big you intimidate other males even though you may have a pleasant demeanor.


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Also if I do get sprung for gears on a minesite I am termally fkd, as in working the docks with a stylish goatee for rent money fkd.



I guess its time for oral abusers only. You can hide them in your neovar bottle.


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> What? are you bulking again? cutting? Emulating Ronnie? Dying your hair red? Bisexual? Straight? ANSWER ME fucker! and where are my Gears at?



I'm back to cutting again.. Yes i had some Tacos last night, but it was just turkey ground beef with a little pita wrap.. Not so bad..

Your Gears?? Ask that gay faggot who got lasic eye surgery or email Naps..

all i know is i'm doing good with adding 200mg Tren E3D


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

FUCK! Natty status here i come. Might as well just shave my head and dra....well you know the rest


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

JFC! can you please post that "duck face" song to natalies page. fucking 120000 pics of herself every hour on newsfeed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT9YI3hAkCY


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

sfw said:


> jfc! Can you please post that "duck face" song to natalies page. Fucking 120000 pics of herself every hour on newsfeed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt9yi3hakcy



lmfao


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

She's fucking some Whopper from Philly... He is so unjerked


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

who frank? 

Shes in the hospital for a severe case of the clap..according to her newsfeed.


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

lol yea. Frank Ferro.

He's so unjerked but Tan..


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol 

"Im in the hospital now...ahh, sooo much pain...so i just took 12 more pics of myself. All with the same facial expression and pose of course."


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> Lol
> 
> "Im in the hospital now...ahh, sooo much pain...so i just took 12 more pics of myself. All with the same facial expression and pose of course."



LMFAO

Werd yo... All she does it snap self portraits.. jesus christ.. get a fucking book..


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

We need to abuse her page horribly. worst that happens?


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

which reminds me! I need to pick up a copy of "The 4 Hour Body"


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> We need to abuse her page horribly. worst that happens?



She'll just delete us like she always does to me.. then adds me back for more attention 

But what are we gonna do on her page? Besides jizz all over it of course


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

download it on your android or iPhone...


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, we could post the duck song for one. Then wait for her response. Then comment on her pics. Then taunt frank. Then call her fat.


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> Well, we could post the duck song for one. Then wait for her response. Then comment on her pics. Then taunt frank. Then call her fat.



Hot, tanned, jerked, guidos go first!


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol. Ill drunk post something tonight. maybe a pic of my cock, fully engorged. she looks like she could suck the helmet clean off


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> Lol. Ill drunk post something tonight. maybe a pic of my cock, fully engorged. she looks like she could suck the helmet clean off



Sounds like a plan... then i'll follow up with the Duck Face video..


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

The 4-hour Body by Timothy Ferriss (2010, Hardcover) | eBay


----------



## CG (Jun 9, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Sounds like a plan... then i'll follow up with the Duck Face video..



I feel left out. 



And if she's from jersey, I might KNOW this fapbucket

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

She is from Jersey. South Jersey (where i'm from).

Shes a self picture whore.. at least shes hot for having 3 kids


----------



## CG (Jun 9, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> She is from Jersey. South Jersey (where i'm from).
> 
> Shes a self picture whore.. at least shes hot for having 3 kids



3 kids south jersey.. when those two are combined, i can say i dont know her.. everything else fits (half the broads on my fb) lol


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> 3 kids south jersey.. when those two are combined, i can say i dont know her.. everything else fits (half the broads on my fb) lol



Yea.. you should friend request her if you live in jersey and have muscles..


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2011)

AnabolicBody said:
			
		

> listen here why dont you and decadick meet eachother and fuck eachother in the ass like both of you like fucking fagget keep talking shit and i promise ima find out where both of yall live. you fucking lucky you dont live in miami. easy to hide behind a fucking computer and talk shit ill fucking slam you on your fucking face



A mass negging is in order. Get to work boys.


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

Dear CatabolicBody


I live in Miami and I would have you plucking my Hole Hair

Just sayin


Sincerely

Das Sloot


----------



## Tesla (Jun 9, 2011)

I remember Fancy posted a vid of himself doing this once.......Isn't it weird how you can stand in front of the mirror and look like you have single digit body fat, and then stick out your stomach and looks like ur preggy??

I'm probably around 12% bf, but I can stick out my stomach after a big meal and it looks like I'm 40% bf...wtf? 

Fancy was probably single digit bf when he posted that vid and he could make himself look preggy.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 9, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> A mass negging is in order. Get to work boys.



I've been negging that fag every chance I get.


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I remember Fancy posted a vid of himself doing this once.......Isn't it weird how you can stand in front of the mirror and look like you have single digit body fat, and then stick out your stomach and looks like ur preggy??
> 
> I'm probably around 12% bf, but I can stick out my stomach after a big meal and it looks like I'm 40% bf...wtf?
> 
> Fancy was probably single digit bf when he posted that vid and he could make himself look preggy.


 
I recall no such Homo erotic video


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2011)

Talking shit to Anabolic douchebag via pm is priceless.  He said he wants more negging.


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

Its probably Al 



















































 j/k


----------



## Tesla (Jun 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> I recall no such Homo erotic video


 
I'm gonna search for it.......I have to see that again!!!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol some asshole flagged it as adult material. i made it private because it was disturbing how many messages i received on it. Had no idea bloated stomachs were such a turn on for queers.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> Lol some asshole flagged it as adult material. i made it private because it was disturbing how many messages i received on it. Had no idea bloated stomachs were such a turn on for queers.


 
No fukkin' way!!!!!!  LMMFAO!!!  


Saney probably flagged it.


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jun 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> YouTube Video


 
She can blow my flower anytime!!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 9, 2011)

Cardiac kids do it again..........Jason "The Jet" Terry in the fukkin" clutch!!!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 9, 2011)

LeBUM james, 0 points in the 4th quarter. Unacceptable , Kidd deserves his ring alongside Dirk.


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2011)

Mavs won again?? SWEET!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 9, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Mavs won again?? SWEET!


----------



## CG (Jun 9, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Yea.. you should friend request her if you live in jersey and have muscles..



Pm me that skank's name

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Pm me that skank's name
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Then you would learn my identify... hump that!


----------



## CG (Jun 10, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Then you would learn my identify... hump that!



Lmao it was your idea!! Hahaha

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jun 10, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Sup roody-poo?  Just kicking back after some burgers and back day.  Where the other starfish pokers at?  I know they aren't f*cking training, probably all going for the world record LHJO after reading about that bastard getting 36 in a day.



I just had a LHJO session myself after watching that Olsen twins video.

Anyway, it's push day since I'm doing push, pull, legs right now.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2011)

Time for your nap you old MF?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2011)

Respect your elders!!! 

Especially when they are more J & T than you!!!!


----------



## independent (Jun 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Respect your elders!!!
> 
> Especially when they are more J & T than you!!!!



And natty.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2011)

Natty is under-rated!!!!! 

There is too much shit floating around out there these days........It's NOT like the old days when gears were really gears back in the late 80's and early 90's before all the big rings got clipped and they started cracking down........night and day!!!!!


----------



## independent (Jun 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Natty is under-rated!!!!!
> 
> There is too much shit floating around out there these days........It's NOT like the old days when gears were really gears back in the late 80's and early 90's before all the big rings got clipped and they started cracking down........night and day!!!!!



All my gear used to come from a pharmacy. My buddy worked as a pharm tech.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> All my gear used to come from a pharmacy. My buddy worked as a pharm tech.


 
That's different........


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> All my gear used to come from a pharmacy. My buddy worked as a pharm tech.



He worked at World-Pharma?


----------



## independent (Jun 10, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> He worked at World-Pharma?



FDA approved too.


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2011)

Hmm, I think Al needs some Tribulus! Actually was proven to NOT work!


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

Who would win on felony fights?

A natty AL or a geared Saney?


----------



## independent (Jun 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> Who would win on felony fights?
> 
> A natty AL or a geared Saney?



Would Saney have red hair or not?


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, Flaming red and combed into a faux hawk so he would resemble Foghorn leghorn.

Al would be clean shaven with a neatly drawn but stylish goatee. 

I would ref the fight smothered in bronzer and bacon grease.


----------



## independent (Jun 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> Yes, Flaming red and combed into a faux hawk so he would resemble Foghorn leghorn.
> 
> Al would be clean shaven with a neatly drawn but stylish goatee.
> 
> I would ref the fight smothered in bronzer and bacon grease.



I think Al could win if it happened quick, but if Saney didnt go down quick Al would possibly have a heart attack due to age.


----------



## independent (Jun 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> Yes, Flaming red and combed into a faux hawk so he would resemble Foghorn leghorn.
> 
> Al would be clean shaven with a neatly drawn but stylish goatee.
> 
> I would ref the fight smothered in bronzer and bacon grease.



If Saney won he would probably lick the bacon grease off you too.


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I think Al could win if it happened quick, but *if Saney didnt go down quick* Al would possibly have a heart attack due to age.


 

Oh, trust me...He'd go down quick alright.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Natty is under-rated!!!!!
> 
> There is too much shit floating around out there these days........It's NOT like the old days when gears were really gears back in the late 80's and early 90's before all the big rings got clipped and they started cracking down........night and day!!!!!



You get some bunk gears or  sum10?  I've yet to get aholt of any that weren't legit round these parts.  So far so good.  

BTW, I knew it was only a matter of time before someone fessed up to LHJO to the Olsen twins vid.


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

Saney sent him tainted gears...laced with stuff. Thats what saney told me. 

I probably said too much






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I think Al could win if it happened quick, but if Saney didnt go down quick Al would possibly have a heart attack due to age.


 




I'm not gonna deny that.........I work fast........I have pretty good endurance, but I need to take care of bidness fast due to age......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> Saney sent him tainted gears...laced with stuff. Thats what saney told me.
> 
> I probably said too much



Werd.  I think Saney LHJO into a few of my vials, cause I started getting turned on by 220lb Rican chicks.  So, I'm going back to the jew next time.


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

The jew might be a viable option at this point. Im tired of this redheaded fags' excuses. "Oh, the package got lost....and its beyond my control." 

My ass! The problem with Ms. Fagsot is that hes a spineless, gear tampering, homosexual.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Fancy, I got a question for you....



Does Saney often make sexual advances toward you?


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

No. When i say fag i dont mean it literally. But uhhh, hows ur vagina this evening?


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

P.s. Are u related to mod heavy?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> No. When i say fag i dont mean it literally. But uhhh, hows ur vagina this evening?


Tight, thank you very much.



SFW said:


> P.s. Are u related to mod heavy?



No, but he lives right by me. Why do you ask that?


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2011)

Spineless??? 

First off, i'd kill Al's wrinkled ass.. Second, yes I would then Lick the Bacon grease off of Mr. Fantastico. 3rdly, I also LHJO into every vial prior to use.

Oh and SFW,, YOU"RE CUT OFF!


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

Good question cd. I dont have an answer though.


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

LOL thats fine sloot


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh its fine??? thats what you say now Nigger lover! Just you wait


I even had a surprise for you...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> Good question cd. I dont have an answer though.


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, just saying saney. Its been awhile. Im just venting my non-gear related rage. How am i going to get jerked w.o halo? I mean, it just wont happen


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> Well, just saying. Been awhile. Im just venting my non-gear related rage.



My feelings are hurt and now I need many hugs and kisses... 


Ok. So who wins in this Felony Fight, Al or dayday??


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 10, 2011)

I think I'm gonna go out....but I'm kinda tired


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

That would be a clash of the ungeared titans.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 10, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> My feelings are hurt and now I need many hugs and kisses...
> 
> 
> Ok. So who wins in this Felony Fight, Al or dayday??



I vote for Al, Dayday seems like kinda a bitch


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2011)

I finally have 5.5k saved up!!! Its kinda depressing cause i don't have a hot eyetalian boyfriend to spend Gear money on


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

Adam west vs. Willis?


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> That would be a clash of the ungeared titans.



Werd yo!

But Al survived a gang fight.. Dayday only manged to beat up one pussy in his life..


My money's on Al


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I finally have 5.5k saved up!!! Its kinda depressing cause i don't have a hot eyetalian boyfriend to spend Gear money on



Well, im gonna hit up McJew. I kinda need a gear sugardaddy and you aint getting it did!


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> Adam west vs. Willis?



LOL

Adam would Pwn Willis... Hands down..


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

Yo u never told me bout something. Pm time


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> First off, i'd kill Al's wrinkled ass.. !


 
Yeah sure you would........based on what...how many brawls you been in???


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2011)

Never been in a fight before.. But i can't lose! Not against you


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Never been in a fight before.. But i can't lose! Not against you


 

Reason??  You could easily lose.........


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2011)

Why haven't I been in a fight before? Chance doesn't occur around me.. I'm always big and respected.

I could lose.. But a Natty Grandfather?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Why haven't I been in a fight before? Chance doesn't occur around me.. I'm always big and respected.
> 
> I could lose.. But a Natty Grandfather?


 
Natty argument is garbage.......I have natty rage


The old argument is................well...............old!!!


I wouldn't wanna kick my Nephy's ass anyway


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2011)

Aww, I love you Uncle Al <3

Now do allow me to ship you some Gear incase another gang of mexicans come after you with big pocket knifes


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Aww, I love you Uncle Al <3
> 
> Now do allow me to ship you some Gear incase another gang of mexicans come after you with big pocket knifes


 

They were bigger than pocket knives...guess I'll have to shoot close ups of the scars or it didn't happen.......Doesn't matter .........The Spics tried to kill me and couldn't.......SO FUKK 'EM....They're probably all dead now and I'm still here......


----------



## SFW (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok last one....


Who wins?

Cd or gi?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2011)

All this talk means jack until you "GET IN THE RING"







YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 11, 2011)

SFW said:


> Ok last one....
> 
> 
> Who wins?
> ...



Me.


Who is gi again?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> They were bigger than pocket knives...guess I'll have to shoot close ups of the scars or it didn't happen.......Doesn't matter .........The Spics tried to kill me and couldn't.......SO FUKK 'EM....They're probably all dead now and I'm still here......



You were attacked by Mexicans with knives?  Those fuckin bastards


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 11, 2011)

Fk all you Jews. Just sayin'


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 11, 2011)

SFW said:


> Ok last one....
> 
> 
> Who wins?
> ...



CD would be the better fuck toy, but Gi would rip that gal apart like she did poor little Chris


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2011)

Gi was a fuckin gangster yo.. 195lbs of Raw Spic. She had pretty quick hands and has been in many fights... I'm kinda scared of her too..


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 11, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Gi was a fuckin gangster yo.. 195lbs of Raw Spic. She had pretty quick hands and has been in many fights... I'm kinda scared of her too..




Lolz, oh shit.  Good thing I run fast in heels.


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lolz, oh shit.  Good thing I run fast in heels.



Her tits are too big for her to run... 

I hate big tits.. I like medium sized firm breats. Hers sagged down to her belly button and she wondered why i never sucked them... nasty fat bitch!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 11, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Her tits are too big for her to run...
> 
> I hate big tits.. I like medium sized firm breats. Hers sagged down to her belly button and she wondered why i never sucked them... nasty fat bitch!



I know this old lady who accidentally tucked her boob into her pants once.  She kept saying "it hurts, it hurts", it was hard not to lol when we realized what she had done.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 11, 2011)

I regularly tuck my tits into my pants, but this is cause I wear my pants pulled up to my nipples to hide my wheel barrel gut. It's all covered in hair and shit, cookie crumbs, check, all systems go. We are now prepared for heart attack at 40. When I go, please promise to sexually desecrate my voluptous corpse.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 11, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I regularly tuck my tits into my pants, but this is cause I wear my pants pulled up to my nipples to hide my wheel barrel gut. It's all covered in hair and shit, cookie crumbs, check, all systems go. We are now prepared for heart attack at 40. When I go, please promise to sexually desecrate my voluptous corpse.


 


WTF??


----------



## independent (Jun 11, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Her tits are too big for her to run...
> 
> I hate big tits.. I like medium sized firm breats. Hers sagged down to her belly button and she wondered why i never sucked them... nasty fat bitch!



And you got her pregnant


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea.. Triplets!

I'm going to kidnap the kids and sell them on the nigger market.. i mean black market


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 11, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Her tits are too big for her to run...
> 
> I hate big tits.. I like medium sized firm breats. Hers sagged down to her belly button and she wondered why i never sucked them... nasty fat bitch!



But you ATMd her knigg, I seen the video


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2011)

Ass To Mouth with Gi?? I wish! She wouldn't let me fuck her ass nor would she suck my dick.. fucking lazy fat bitch


----------



## SFW (Jun 11, 2011)

Fuckin lame ass workout. I need to scratch this cut, pin more test and just become a blubbed big.


----------



## vortrit (Jun 11, 2011)

Jerk theCaptn' off - get free gearz!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 11, 2011)

Randle all geared up!!!!!!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Jerk theCaptn' off - get free gearz!


----------



## SFW (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anyone want to do a gear trade? Known CT'rs only. No fuckin Noobert McNarcs allowed!

I have 2 vials of BD winny still in the box. Im willing to trade for Phera, anadrol or dbol. PM'th me


----------



## Tesla (Jun 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> Does anyone want to do a gear trade? Known CT'rs only. No fuckin Noobert McNarcs allowed!
> 
> I have 2 vials of BD winny still in the box. Im willing to trade for Phera, anadrol or dbol. PM'th me



What about some bike pants and a box of anusdrol? Will throw in a chin enchancer and a beginners guide to stylish goatees to sweeten the deal.


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2011)

Fine. Throw in a box of razors so i cleanly shave my entire body (helps with wind resistance on those bike rides) and you have yourself a deal!


----------



## Saney (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn.. give me my Winny Back you fucking terd!


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2011)

You need to be below 40% to notice anything on it. 

So why would you want it?


----------



## Saney (Jun 12, 2011)

lol cause I wanted to run it... but w/e

I just switched my doses up since i added the Tren.. I'm dropping the EQ from 700 to 600 Pinning Once a week.

and doing 200mg Tren, and 200mg Test E3D

Based on my latest research, this should make for a better cycle!


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh? so...you still want it? Im too big to notice anything on it. If i can get the stomach flu or upper respitory infection and lose 15 lbs of fat, ill run it.


----------



## Saney (Jun 12, 2011)

Yea i'll take it.. I'll run some Winny.

Trade?


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2011)

Im down.


----------



## Saney (Jun 12, 2011)

PM me or google chat me (add me first you removing friend nigger lover)


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2011)

eew i dont want to add you. I want to distance myself from you because when you get busted, i want no evidence that we associated.


----------



## Saney (Jun 12, 2011)

Jesus Christ!

We are only trading Plant Sterols.. When were they outlawed?


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2011)

FDA recently banned plant sterols, yes.


----------



## Saney (Jun 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> FDA recently banned plant sterols, yes.



I guess Josh better go into Hiding.. I hear he's the King Pin in that department


----------



## Tesla (Jun 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 12, 2011)

You ever have on of those days when no one will leave you alone and you just ready to throw you phone against the wall?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 12, 2011)

AWWWW!!  Poor CD is being stalked!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2011)

Gong to sfw at on methylenedioxypyrovalerone. I shall report the results back later


----------



## Tesla (Jun 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> Gong to sfw at on methylenedioxypyrovalerone. I shall report the results back later


 
I SFW 5 days in a row........Time for rays at the pool and coldies!! Hopefully some Milfs as well.


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2011)

Im lethargic. Layed in the sun for 40 and its 90 plus here. Drank a michelob light and played pocket pool with myself as i played "angry birds"


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> AWWWW!!  Poor CD is being stalked!!



My own fault, I went to the mountains yesterday, shut off my phone for like 8 hours and everyone thought my ex killed me.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> Im lethargic. Layed in the sun for 40 and its 90 plus here. Drank a michelob light and played pocket pool with myself as i played "angry birds"



You look like the type of guy that like to sit and play with himself, Fancy, just sayin.


----------



## Saney (Jun 12, 2011)

GEARS!!!


I mean.. PLANT STEROLS!!!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 12, 2011)

Any body ever go to church to pick up horny church ladies? I'm thinking about going to this church here called (I'm not making this up) The brown trail church. There are some uber fine native girls here but errybody up in this peace o' shit is a jesus eater. Maybe I can take some communion from some brown trail snatch.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You look like the type of guy that like to sit and play with himself, Fancy, just sayin.



Sit, stand, laying down. w/e


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> Sit, stand, laying down. w/e



You will receive no judgement from me.  I think playing with one's self is a fantastic way to pass the time.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 12, 2011)

When you masturbate, you are committing the sin of lust, so while CD won't judge you, the Lord WILL. 
          Have you ever tried masturbating thinking about the lord judging you? Gawd dammit, I've never nutted so hard in  my life!!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You will receive no judgement from me. I think playing with one's self is a fantastic way to pass the time.


 

I'm gonna pass time doing that right now...I have never seen a hotter Blonde chick that just moved in below me....Holy Fuck she is HOT!!! I'm beside myself...This chick is flat out SMOKING!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm Jerking it right now!!!!!!!  I have got to step my game up and play this.....I have no excuse....GOD SHE IS SOOOO FUKKING HOT!!!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'm gonna pass time doing that right now...I have never seen a hotter Blonde chick that just moved in below me....Holy Fuck she is HOT!!! I'm beside myself...This chick is flat out SMOKING!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm Jerking it right now!!!!!!!  I have got to step my game up and play this.....I have no excuse....GOD SHE IS SOOOO FUKKING HOT!!!!




I think this is the most I've seen you say.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 12, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> When you masturbate, you are committing the sin of lust, so while CD won't judge you, the Lord WILL.
> Have you ever tried masturbating thinking about the lord judging you? Gawd dammit, I've never nutted so hard in  my life!!



I talk to god all the time.  She's a cool assed bitch and she says nut away.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I think this is the most I've seen you say.


 
I think I've said more, but you could be right.........This chick has me sportin' massive wood right now.........


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 12, 2011)

Jason terry is killing the Miami Heat, buddy has ice running through his veins.


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2011)

who would win....Al or this guy


----------



## vortrit (Jun 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



Noice!


----------



## CG (Jun 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> who would win....Al or this guy



Dad? 
Lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2011)

He's gotta be abusing testim cream at the VERY least. id say winny/test though. and possibly micronized BA


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I think I've said more, but you could be right.........This chick has me sportin' massive wood right now.........




You need to manipulate this chick into giving you a pic. I want to see the female that makes AL speak.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 12, 2011)

I really hope CellarDoor is who she says she is. 2000 + posts on a fictious/fake account is kinda lame


----------



## CG (Jun 12, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I really hope CellarDoor is who she says she is. 2000 + posts on a fictious/fake account is kinda lame



X2 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2011)

I still think CD is a mod from Colorado.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> I still think CD is a mod from Colorado.



Now I'm a mod?


*facepalm*


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 12, 2011)

CellarDoor = Pyes


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 12, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> CellarDoor = Pyes


I forgot about pyes, he and Mr. fan/sfw still beefin? I sure hope so, it's getting kinda dull around these parts.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 12, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> CellarDoor = Pyes




I don't even know who that is.  Please provide link to a thread where these two were beefin.  I would like to see Fancy pull out a can of Whoop Ass.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 12, 2011)

pyes was a pretty swole cat but had no sense of humor. got pissed off too easily


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 12, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> pyes was a pretty swole cat but had no sense of humor. got pissed off too easily




I get the connection.  He was a bitch therefore he must be me.  This is a fail cause I don't get mad that easy.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I get the connection.  He was a bitch therefore he must be me.  This is a fail cause I don't get mad that easy.


I definitely wasn't accusing you of being pyes, he never offered to sit on my face. I'ma taste them cheeks


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 12, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I definitely wasn't accusing you of being pyes, he never offered to sit on my face. I'ma taste them cheeks


----------



## Tesla (Jun 13, 2011)

SFW said:


> who would win....Al or this guy


 

Holy FUCK!!!  That Old Dude is Jerked!!!!! I wouldn't fuck with him. I just hope I'm half that jerked when I'm his age!!!!!!  DAMMM!!!  Stalone Style!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 13, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I definitely wasn't accusing you of being pyes, he never offered to sit on my face. I'ma taste them cheeks



Lol.


----------



## CG (Jun 13, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I definitely wasn't accusing you of being pyes, he never offered to sit on my face. I'ma taste them cheeks



I think that pole smoker is at the heart of this troll thing we got goin on here

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jun 13, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I forgot about pyes, he and Mr. fan/sfw still beefin? I sure hope so, it's getting kinda dull around these parts.



I'd be willing to Bet SFW's Life Savings (even if its all Weed/Coke), on Pyes being able to kick his Little, Mustang Driving, Whopper life livin, No papers havin, Mom was almost deported lovin, thought CD was Selena paranoided, trying to trade his bunk Winny for my Halo dreamin, gets all his Plant sterols from Saney bummin, UnJerked, UnTanned, Can't understand Wanders family and thats why he hates going to visit them No espanol'in, won't add me back on GChat hate'in, in hopes to one day have my traps wishin, Hunt'in for Gi on POF stalkin, Used to LHJO to Gi when she'd walk pass the cam Big ass fetish having DEGO BITCH!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 13, 2011)

Who wins?

CD V Gena Marie


----------



## Saney (Jun 13, 2011)

Gena Marie!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 13, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Who wins?
> 
> CD V Gena Marie



I'd surrender after a little hair pullin cause I like Gena.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 13, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I'd be willing to Bet SFW's Life Savings (even if its all Weed/Coke), on Pyes being able to kick his Little, Mustang Driving, Whopper life livin, No papers havin, Mom was almost deported lovin, thought CD was Selena paranoided, trying to trade his bunk Winny for my Halo dreamin, gets all his Plant sterols from Saney bummin, UnJerked, UnTanned, Can't understand Wanders family and thats why he hates going to visit them No espanol'in, won't add me back on GChat hate'in, in hopes to one day have my traps wishin, Hunt'in for Gi on POF stalkin, Used to LHJO to Gi when she'd walk pass the cam Big ass fetish having DEGO BITCH!




I am sensing some unexpressed rage here.


----------



## bmw (Jun 13, 2011)

sup kniglets!


----------



## SFW (Jun 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 13, 2011)

That nigger ass Jamaican music needs to go you fucking Jobless Stoner


----------



## bmw (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jun 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CG (Jun 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> YouTube Video



Did you take mmy advice on that mt2? ANSWER ME DAMNIT!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jun 14, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I definitely wasn't accusing you of being pyes, he never offered to sit on my face. I'ma taste them cheeks


----------



## CG (Jun 14, 2011)

bmw said:


>





Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmw (Jun 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> I still think CD is a mod from Colorado.



CD is in Colorado?


----------



## CG (Jun 14, 2011)

Every time I wear this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shirt, I think of you bald fashionably drawn gear abusing knigs

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2011)

That new Blonde chick is laying on her stomach down at the pool with her legs fashionably spread. Birds eye view from the balcony.


----------



## independent (Jun 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> That new Blonde chick is laying on her stomach down at the pool with her legs fashionably spread. Birds eye view from the balcony.



Go get some peeper.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll get a better one next time.........You get the idea with the legs, though!!!!!  I use the zoom next time on my digital!!


----------



## independent (Jun 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'll get a better one next time.........You get the idea with the legs, though!!!!!  I use the zoom next time on my digital!!



wow nice picture, I could be looking at a 5 year old for all I know.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2011)

I know Moe , sorry. You can kinda get the image of the legs spread...She was spreading from the front and back.......I think she saw me scoping her...probably 23 or so...Don't worry Moe, she's legal!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 14, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> wow nice picture, I could be looking at a 5 year old for all I know.



lulz which pixel is the kiddo?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'll get a better one next time.........You get the idea with the legs, though!!!!!  I use the zoom next time on my digital!!


That's a girl? The picture clearly depicts a broken flower pot.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2011)

YouTube Video











R.I.P. Layne Staley!!!!!


----------



## bmw (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I know Moe , sorry. You can kinda get the image of the legs spread...She was spreading from the front and back.......I think she saw me scoping her...probably 23 or so...Don't worry Moe, she's legal!!



AP or GTFO!


----------



## bmw (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 15, 2011)

bmw said:


>


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'll get a better one next time.........You get the idea with the legs, though!!!!!  I use the zoom next time on my digital!!



Thats worse than watching scambled cable


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'll get a better one next time.........*You get the idea with the legs, though!!!!!*


----------



## SFW (Jun 15, 2011)

Sweet pic there, sinner!






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh man.. Ex came over last night.. Got some MAJOR ANAL!!

Sweetest butt sex i've had in many moons!


I'm j/k.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 15, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Oh man.. Ex came over last night.. Got some MAJOR ANAL!!
> 
> Sweetest butt sex i've had in many moons!
> 
> ...



We're you pitching or catching?


----------



## Saney (Jun 15, 2011)

Both!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 15, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Both!





Double ther fun, double the pleasure


----------



## Saney (Jun 15, 2011)

Hell yea!


----------



## CG (Jun 15, 2011)

Need moar placebos. Anyonr try ironmags 1gyno rx? 25 bucks a bottle fits my rabbi like budget

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jun 15, 2011)

1gyno rx actually me gyno somehow and shrank my sac. no muscle gains whatsoever. actually lost muscle somehow.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2011)

das sloot, wtf is up with your sanisent account?


----------



## CG (Jun 15, 2011)

SFW said:


> 1gyno rx actually me gyno somehow and shrank my sac. no muscle gains whatsoever. actually lost muscle somehow.



Gtfo. Seriously? Thought it might help save me from my pending t3 clen eph sumer un-blubbing.

How high\long did you run it?

I've already got beyatch tiddys from bein blubbed, no more needed

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jun 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> das sloot, wtf is up with your sanisent account?



Who's running the immune to heroin blog??

ANSWER ME!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2011)

some broke thumb dumb ass bastard homo


----------



## bmw (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Jun 15, 2011)

Lmfao^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2011)

lolz!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 15, 2011)

I put my ear to the ground and heard some rumbling about a roids doll.  Wtf is that?


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 15, 2011)

Whew, It only took me 12 hrs 33 mins and 9 secs to read through 712 pages. 

All I can say is, my life is complete.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> lolz!



Too bad your and ocean away and this little fish can't swim that far.


----------



## CG (Jun 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> some broke thumb dumb ass bastard homo



I DEMAND SATISFACTION!!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jun 15, 2011)

My Dome is totally sunburned right now....you want to experience hell...shave your dome and get it sunburned.........Loading up on Aloe Vera right now...


----------



## SFW (Jun 15, 2011)

Just shoot a thick, clomid induced load into your hands and rub it all over your scalp when youre finished.

GICH!


----------



## CG (Jun 15, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Gtfo. Seriously? Thought it might help save me from my pending t3 clen eph sumer un-blubbing.
> 
> How high\long did you run it?
> 
> ...



Damnit sfw! What did you run???????????

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jun 15, 2011)

Ran it? Nah baby, i pulsed it. I didnt want to get too noticably jerked or gyno free. My shits are conversation pieces. I just wanted to firm them up a little.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm sick..........I have been thinking about that Blonde below me and jerking non-stop.......she's that hot...........She put some plants out on her balcony since she just moved in, but she hasn't been hanging out there yet...where the fuck is she??


----------



## SFW (Jun 15, 2011)

You need to break into her pad and steal her gym socks!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'm sick..........I have been thinking about that Blonde below me and jerking non-stop.......she's that hot...........She put some plants out on her balcony since she just moved in, but she hasn't been hanging out there yet...where the fuck is she??


 

Apparently the new fad of "planking" is a sure-fire way to get the ladies.

You should go and see if that works


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2011)

oh btw, we have a Das Sloot pretender:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/67674.html


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 15, 2011)

knicka wut?!


----------



## CG (Jun 15, 2011)

SFW said:


> Ran it? Nah baby, i pulsed it. I didnt want to get too noticably jerked or gyno free. My shits are conversation pieces. I just wanted to firm them up a little.



Werd.

I'm an anomoly with most shit so I might try anyway...(I'm the keed that gets all narcoleptic on clen haha)

GYCH!
(Reps owed)

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jun 16, 2011)

Al is in heat like a young mexican with this new brawd. He's running around back forth by the curtains pinching his helmet like a nervous 8 yr old who has to pee. Al, you must approach this goddess and take another 50x50 pixel shot, taken with wet upside down camera


----------



## independent (Jun 16, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'm sick..........I have been thinking about that Blonde below me and jerking non-stop.......she's that hot...........She put some plants out on her balcony since she just moved in, but she hasn't been hanging out there yet...where the fuck is she??



Shes probably still at preschool.


----------



## SFW (Jun 16, 2011)

Just realized i must have Dbol instead of Tbol. Im ballooning up. I need to choke my supplier unconscious with a dirty tube sock.


----------



## SFW (Jun 16, 2011)

what would happen if i pinned an entire 10ml vial of biogen? I still have one. You think theres any test whatsoever in these things?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> what would happen if i pinned an entire 10ml vial of biogen? I still have one. You think theres any test whatsoever in these things?


 
the estrogen overload would see you penis and balls invert


----------



## Saney (Jun 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> Just realized i must have Dbol instead of Tbol. Im ballooning up. I need to choke my supplier unconscious with a dirty tube sock.



LMFAO

Did you throw away that sock? Cause I can always send you the other one.. just sayin


----------



## SFW (Jun 16, 2011)

no i saved the sock so i can constrict the blood to your head when i choke you out with it. and fyi, tbol/methyltest/hdrol combined gives sleeve splitting pumps.


----------



## Saney (Jun 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> no i saved the sock so i can constrict the blood to your head when i choke you out with it. and fyi, tbol/methyltest/hdrol combined gives sleeve splitting pumps.



Your mothers mouth gives Cock swelling pumps

GSCH!


----------



## CG (Jun 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> what would happen if i pinned an entire 10ml vial of biogen? I still have one. You think theres any test whatsoever in these things?



You'd get a 10ml abcess from im injections of canola and saney cum

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm hungry but I don't know what  feel like eating.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm hungry but I don't know what feel like eating.


 
I got to eat half my dates meal, AP her senseless before and after dinner, then had the good fortune for her to go home and allow theCaptn to sleep in peace! 

GICH~~!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2011)

on the downside I got shitty sunburn from the tanning bed (10min???) and gravel rash from humpin'


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> on the downside I got shitty sunburn from the tanning bed (10min???)


 
My dome got torched and is blistered and peeling........You wanna know hell?  This is it!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> My dome got torched and is blistered and peeling........You wanna know hell? This is it!!!


 
Here, let daddy rub some lotion on it 

 . . and here's some tunz j-dub style 






YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I put my ear to the ground and heard some rumbling about a roids doll.  Wtf is that?



Can you expand on this?  Methinks you might be referring to something saney has crafted in the basement.  On the other hand, if you own one of these, now is the time to get it off your chest, or outta.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 17, 2011)

Sup knigs.  Diggin some Chinese benzos over here along with a few nattys.  This shit will knock you for a loop. But, man it's good for a sweet night's sleep, especially after an intense SFW session earlier in the day.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2011)

I need sum pain killers for my torched dome....I thought aloe vera was spose to relieve the pain of the burn and when I put it on it enhances the the fukkin' pain. 

It's like Doug gettin' sprayed in that King Of Queens episode!!!!!!!

At 3:43







YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 17, 2011)

You evef thought about growing some hair back on that dome?  You won't have to worry about that shit.  I can't imagine a sunburnt dome.  You never know, it might make you moar of a milf magnet.

Dude, these benzos are some powserful shizzle.  Everytime I try to pick sum10 up off the floor, I feel like I'm bout to do a nosedive.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 17, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Can you expand on this?  Methinks you might be referring to something saney has crafted in the basement.  On the other hand, if you own one of these, now is the time to get it off your chest, or outta.....




I don't own it, I'm askin you guys about it.  It's in his basement?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2011)

I love buying these and adding 1/2 pound of Q'ed Chicken breasts to it........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You evef thought about growing some hair back on that dome? .


 
I dont think he can knigg. His only choices are chromed or combover.

Personally I would sponsor him a round of free gears if he grew a combover, and a handlebar moustache, and threw on a pair of chaps for a photoshoot


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I dont think he can knigg. His only choices are chromed or combover.


 
Yup!!!!!  And chicks have told me it looks better chromed and being jerked.....

Only Josh or you could pull off the comb-over......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Yup!!!!! And chicks have told me it looks better chromed and being jerked.....
> 
> Only Josh or you could pull off the comb-over......


 
werd! I got all my hair, but the sides grow at a much faster rate. I could definately grow the combover! 

but I prefer #0 clippers yo. Head to toe


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Yup!!!!!  And chicks have told me it looks better chromed and being jerked.....
> 
> Only Josh or you could pull off the comb-over......


I love chromed men.  I agree with this statement.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2011)

Saney might need a comb over by the time he's 30 if he keeps dying his hair Red and doing gear!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I love chromed men. I agree with this statement.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I love chromed men. I agree with this statement.


 
Werd. Now who on the CT is a long-haired fag?


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been growing my hair long on top with shaved sides... looks good..

And i took a super naked picture today.. very desirable... i can send it to CD


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd. Now who on the CT is a long-haired fag?


 
That one male stripper dude from BN or AM??? I can't remember his screen name, but he was a long hair pole muncher!!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I've been growing my hair long on top with shaved sides... looks good..
> 
> And i took a super naked picture today.. very desirable... i can send it to CD


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2011)

I heard that dude Hadi (the one armed Snatch and grab master) got all the chicks cause he literally couldn't LHJO


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


>



CD said it looked good!

"Well look at you all jerked and tanned!"


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 17, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I've been growing my hair long on top with shaved sides... looks good..
> 
> And i took a super naked picture today.. very desirable... i can send it to CD



Haha I got it just now.

My old phone crashed on me and I lost all my pics.  My buddy was just telling me about ten minutes ago how it must suck for me to have lost all those nude of my guy friends I've been collecting.  I told him it wouldn't take me long to reacquire my collection.  Thanks Sanes!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> CD said it looked good!
> 
> "Well look at you all jerked and tanned!"


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2011)

cellardoor said:


> haha i got it just now.
> 
> My old phone crashed on me and i lost all my pics.  My buddy was just telling me about ten minutes ago how it must suck for me to have lost all those nude of my guy friends i've been collecting.  I told him it wouldn't take me long to reacquire my collection.  Thanks sanes!




gich!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> That one male stripper dude from BN or AM??? I can't remember his screen name, but he was a long hair pole muncher!!


 
ontopofthegame?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 17, 2011)

I want pics of Al's burnt dome next.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I want pics of Al's burnt dome next.


 
WTF???  



@ Capp....nah, he had some other gay ass name...It'll come to me, I just can't think of it right now!!


SFW will probably know!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2011)

Do you demlets get a delayed action with Sten C? I dropped 2ml 4hrs pre-production, but it didnt really kick in until 4am and I was barred up all the next day . . .


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2011)

i don't fuck with Sten no mo


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2011)

I finally reached the 300 club!!!

305lb Bench Press.. Woot Woot!!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 18, 2011)

Finally.


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2011)

Nope.. He watched as I did it easily by myself.. the only reason i didn't do more was because i had major pain/swelling in my left elbow area..

But next week when the Tren Kicks in, i'll be more then fine..


----------



## SFW (Jun 18, 2011)

Do my front delts make me look fat?


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes ^


----------



## SFW (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I finally reached the 300 club!!!
> 
> 305lb Bench Press.. Woot Woot!!!



congrats!  

Now get on a cycle and hit 405.


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been on cycle, but the tren i added hasn't been in me 2 weeks yet.. so soon i'll reach 350 (which is my new goal)


----------



## bmw (Jun 18, 2011)

what are your other two big lifts at?


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2011)

lol i don't max with Squats.. currently at 240 x 10

and last time i did Deads it was 315 x 6


----------



## independent (Jun 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I finally reached the 300 club!!!
> 
> 305lb Bench Press.. Woot Woot!!!



Are sand filled weights accurate?


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2011)

They are!


----------



## bmw (Jun 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> lol i don't max with Squats.. currently at 240 x 10
> 
> and last time i did Deads it was 315 x 6



you're going to be one of those guys that can bench more than you squat or dead, huh?


----------



## SFW (Jun 18, 2011)

do any of you do Hexbar deads? I seriously think its the best leg workout compared to squatting. way more emphasis on quads with hex's. I cant fit anymore 45's on to the thing. So thats 500 or so. assuming the hex bar itself is 45lbs. I rep that for 6-8 x 3-4. 5 sets if im all raging out on mt or somethin.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 18, 2011)

everyday bossman


----------



## SFW (Jun 18, 2011)

I wish the gym i frequented had a bar similar to that. ours has short nub ends that you can only fit 4 plates onto. and 45lb plates are as high as they go.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 18, 2011)

SFW said:


> I wish the gym i frequented had a bar similar to that. ours has short nub ends that you can only fit 4 plates onto. and 45lb plates are as high as they go.



stop liftin at weight watchers then


----------



## SFW (Jun 18, 2011)

You mean curves? But theres no gyms even available 'round here other than the metro chain gyms. the name of the gym itself has the word "metro" in it.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 18, 2011)

SFW said:


> You mean curves? But theres no gyms even available 'round here other than the metro chain gyms. the name of the gym itself has the word "metro" in it.



where you from sweden?


----------



## SFW (Jun 18, 2011)

nope. florida. and im talking about gyms that are 24 hr. what other gyms carry 100 lb plates? never seen em. You powerlift or something?


----------



## CG (Jun 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Haha I got it just now.
> 
> My old phone crashed on me and I lost all my pics.  My buddy was just telling me about ten minutes ago how it must suck for me to have lost all those nude of my guy friends I've been collecting.  I told him it wouldn't take me long to reacquire my collection.  Thanks Sanes!



Want me to resend my monogramed pic??

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 18, 2011)

Tesla said:


>










YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks to Saney for sending me his junk pics


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> thanks to Saney for sending me his junk pics



GICH!

john didnt want to see it.. Then I cut myself


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I finally reached the 300 club!!!
> 
> 305lb Bench Press.. Woot Woot!!!



Bout effin time knig.  I hit 3 bills at 16, course I was already 6'3/210.  But, be aware that it take a helluva lot longer to get from 300 to 350.  It took me another 5 years.  350 to 400 takes even longer.  But, I was natty back then.  With tren, you'll be there in 6 months prolly, especially at your size.  With the gears, you may also be mil pressing 205 for reps, if your joints can hold up to it.  Those rapid strength gains will fuck up your joints sum10 fierce. 

I'm practically free-basing cissus right now just to keep from blowing out my shoulders.  I'm having similar joint problems as my dad now and hes 67 years old.  If I were you, I'd buy some cissus powder and start choking it down 2xday.  

You on on a 4-day split or what? You also gotta train them wheels just as hard if your gonna build the upper body, otherwise your wasting our time.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah.......tell me about joint probs.....These young kniggs think they are invincible right now........just wait till you can't sleep when your shouders and elbows wake you up all thru the fukkin' night....I know........laugh at the old man, but it will happen.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, I never had joint problems b4 till I ran tren at 500mgs for a 6 month run. my lifts went thru the roof and I was inclining 315 for reps and mil pressing 275.  After a few months of that I started having severe shouolder probs.  They were litterallly waking me up at nite.  I took some time off and started taking cissusl.  Now I'm back at it.  But, I'd heard that tren would do that to you over time.  It apears that's some true shit.  Tren is truly the holy grail of gears, but it comes at a price.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 18, 2011)

On a positive note, I got two gig offers in Beijing now, so I'm off to head back across the pond next month!  Gonna be working my arse off teaching econ, finance, and business english at 3 different schools @ 15000RMB/mo . I  Just gotta get off the benzos so I can learn to spell again. lol  Shouldn't be too hard to do after a good nite's sleep. lol  I did Beijing and so ready to get out of Bama


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, I never had joint problems b4 till I ran tren at 500mgs for a 6 month run. my lifts went thru the roof and I was inclining 315 for reps and mil pressing 275. After a few months of that I started having severe shouolder probs. They were litterallly waking me up at nite. I took some time off and started taking cissusl. Now I'm back at it. But, I'd heard that tren would do that to you over time. It apears that's some true shit. Tren is truly the holy grail of gears, but it comes at a price.


 
It's a bitch.......You pay for it one way or another........I would kill to be able to sleep 8 hours...never gonna happen...even with ambien and benadryl, and Melatotonin...not happenning, too much shoulder pain...keeps me awake most of the night...fukkin' sucks..........surgery is the only option at this point


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 18, 2011)

I still say get you some cissus.  That shit works wonders.  I had the same problems.  But now I sleep like a baby and I'm tossing up weights weights that I thought I never would again.  It takes about 4 weeks before it kicks in.  But, when it does, you'll be amazed.  It has antiinflamatory properties and supposedly rebuilds cartilage.  It's pretty cheap also.  I swear by the shit.  I swear you won't be disappointed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2011)

6 month tren binge ftw! 

speaking of which, I just realised my cycle is in it's 14th month 

 . . the fkg depression coming off this is going to be hell


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . the fkg depression coming off this is going to be hell


 
FUKKIN' WERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It will be HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2011)

Tesla said:


> FUKKIN' WERD!!!!!!!!!!!!! It will be HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
will I cry myself to sleep?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> will I cry myself to sleep?


 
Maybe!!!!!!!!  It's HELL!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2011)

I hit the meth pipe last night, its fear and loathing all over again


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2011)

all these old niggers up in her talking about their sore shoulders..

Bros, stfu already.. you're old.. accept it and get a bib bitch.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2011)

youre tannedness is uncharted sloot


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2011)

Al, looks like your old favourite is coming back:

Pfp 2Fifty


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Al, looks like your old favourite is coming back:
> 
> Pfp 2Fifty



bro that site has to be fake... there ain't no nigglet way that GenX is back up and running..

fuck that


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> bro that site has to be fake... there ain't no nigglet way that GenX is back up and running..
> 
> fuck that


 
I heard theyve been reborn a number of times


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I heard theyve been reborn a number of times



maybe so, but i won't be the first kneegrow to test that shit out.. let Al's ungeared natty ass be the ginnie


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> maybe so, but i won't be the first kneegrow to test that shit out.. let Al's ungeared natty ass be the ginnie


 
yeah thats the reason why superteds cycles never killed him. Bunk ass gears


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2011)

werd

My gears be straight yo.. fuck Axio... i get shit cheap as fuck yo


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2011)

Axio = BioGen


----------



## CG (Jun 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Axio = BioGen





Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmw (Jun 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> do any of you do Hexbar deads? I seriously think its the best leg workout compared to squatting. way more emphasis on quads with hex's. I cant fit anymore 45's on to the thing. So thats 500 or so. assuming the hex bar itself is 45lbs. I rep that for 6-8 x 3-4. 5 sets if im all raging out on mt or somethin.



Standard trap bar should hold 6 plates per side with a little room for a collar (or more weight!).  There's an extended version that has longer portions of the bar to load weights and can hold 900 lbs (10 plates per side) for a total of 945 lbs.  This might vary by mfg.  

I love those things.  Wish my gym had one.  I may have to buy one for myself and carry it in once a week or so.


----------



## bmw (Jun 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 6 month tren binge ftw!
> 
> speaking of which, I just realised my cycle is in it's 14th month
> 
> . . the fkg depression coming off this is going to be hell



just stay on, broseph stalin


----------



## SFW (Jun 19, 2011)

i still dont understand why not just stay on trt dose instead of coming completely off. youll lose 10 lbs of muscle and feel like an 8 year old girl for a while. first 6 weeks should be brutal. youre gonna be natty 100%? you better get some proviron or somethin.


----------



## SFW (Jun 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> yeah thats the reason why superteds cycles never killed him. Bunk ass gears


 
on the road to 500 was a great piece of material. 14 diff compounds and liver falure and still no jackedness whatsoever.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 19, 2011)

Just got back from hanging out with 7 very jerked and tanned men.  Being the only chick in the group I had myself a very good time.


----------



## SFW (Jun 19, 2011)

were they all straight?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> were they all straight?



I'm thinking so cause every one of them was staring at my tits.  Lol @ those boys thinking I don't notice.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 19, 2011)

A couple of them were trying to get me to rub elbows with some chicks they were interested in.  It's unfortunate when such good looking guys have no game.


----------



## Hench (Jun 19, 2011)

First day working security at Wimbledon tennis......the hell begins.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 19, 2011)

Hench said:


> First day working security at Wimbledon tennis......the hell begins.


do you get a flashlight?


----------



## independent (Jun 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 6 month tren binge ftw!
> 
> speaking of which, I just realised my cycle is in it's 14th month
> 
> . . the fkg depression coming off this is going to be hell







SFW said:


> i still dont understand why not just stay on trt dose instead of coming completely off. youll lose 10 lbs of muscle and feel like an 8 year old girl for a while. first 6 weeks should be brutal. youre gonna be natty 100%? you better get some proviron or somethin.



this^

Except I would run the trt dose for maybe 8 weeks then come off if thats your goal. Let the body stabilize on the trt dose. I still think youll lose weight but it will be less harsh then just jumping into pct.


----------



## independent (Jun 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Just got back from hanging out with 7 very jerked and tanned men.  Being the only chick in the group I had myself a very good time.



How many could you handle at once?


----------



## Saney (Jun 19, 2011)

Just had to crack open my British Dragon Boldenone.. 3cc's right in the old star fish.

Now for TREN!!!!

Who thinks I can reach a 350lb Bench Press this cycle?


----------



## independent (Jun 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Just had to crack open my British Dragon Boldenone.. 3cc's right in the old star fish.
> 
> Now for TREN!!!!
> 
> Who thinks I can reach a 350lb Bench Press this cycle?



I would like to see 315. Video it or gtfo.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would like to see 315. Video it or gtfo.


 
Buncha weaklings round dese parts!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would like to see 315. Video it or gtfo.



When i can do it, i'll make a video.

Then someone will owe me a dutch rudder and a satchel of the Captn's anabolic semen



But can't ya'll be happy for a Nig? It was my first time ever pressing 300lbs.. fucking hate'in ass niggers


----------



## CG (Jun 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> When i can do it, i'll make a video.
> 
> Then someone will owe me a dutch rudder and a satchel of the Captn's anabolic semen
> 
> ...



Congratufuckinlations knigg. So what, your arms are 2x the size of Your legs??

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceazur (Jun 19, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Congratufuckinlations knigg. So what, your arms are 2x the size of Your legs??
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



my cocks twice as thick as my forearms.. is that weird.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> When i can do it, i'll make a video.
> 
> Then someone will owe me a dutch rudder and a satchel of the Captn's anabolic semen


 
GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 19, 2011)

Gears McGilf woulda loved this Chiner chick at the pool today.......She had a Tat sleeve on one of her legs and a tiny little heart shaped ass...she was laying on her stomach while I was in the jacuzzi and I had a full wilson........Too many people around to snap a pic or I would have...I will for sure when I get the chance...you kniggs will be jerking non-stop to this ass.......I'm not usually into Chiner snapper, but damm this shit is good........She left with like a 5 yr old son, but fukk, they all have kids nowadays!!!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> How many could you handle at once?


 

At least 5.  But that's not the real question, the real question how many of them could handle me?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> At least 5. But that's not the real question, the real question how many of them could handle me?


 
could you fit 2 cauks in your pooper while choking on a 3rd?

There was this chick on the net who could


----------



## CG (Jun 19, 2011)

> > How many could you handle at once?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics. Or 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jun 19, 2011)

ceazur said:


> my cocks twice as thick as my forearms.. is that weird.



Funny thing is? That's my 2 bodyparts that don't stop gorwing

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> could you fit 2 cauks in your pooper while choking on a 3rd?
> 
> There was this chick on the net who could




Hmmm....


I haven't tried a double up my ass, so idk but if I can then the number is 6.  the seventh guy can watch and lhjo.


----------



## SFW (Jun 19, 2011)

Could V handle 225 lbs of guinea btwn her legs?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> Could V handle 225 lbs of guinea btwn her legs?




Ha! 

I had 250 between my legs and he couldn't handle me, remember?  225 is noooo problem.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 19, 2011)

Well hon, practice makes perfect. Just saying.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 19, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well hon, practice makes perfect. Just saying.




Are you saying I should practice on Mr. 250 or find another?  Not sure I can give him another chance.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm feeling all down and sad from last night 

Date canceled on me last minute 

I had everything all ready. I was cleaned up, freshly shaved, 4.5 litres of Wine, had just visited the tanning bed for extra desirability... then 30mins after she got out of work I get, "Do you think we can do it another night, I'm just getting out and blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah." 



I can only see her on the weekends.. I don't even wanna sfw


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I'm feeling all down and sad from last night
> 
> Date canceled on me last minute
> 
> ...




Pin some BioGen placebos and you'll feel better.


----------



## Saney (Jun 20, 2011)

Probably.. even my Tren isn't working..

Pure placebo..  its been two weeks and 400mg EW ain't doing shit..


----------



## CG (Jun 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Probably.. even my Tren isn't working..
> 
> Pure placebo..  its been two weeks and 400mg EW ain't doing shit..



Still with biojunk?  I hope not

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jun 20, 2011)

I hear even tho Biogen is a Placebo, its still the most Anabolic Sponsor on IM


----------



## SFW (Jun 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I'm feeling all down and sad from last night
> 
> Date canceled on me last minute
> 
> ...



Ashley is way out of your leaugue son. Just because ur all siked up on hormones doesnt mean you actually are the shit. Stick to vicky. Shes safe and she cant break ur heart. Because the blub wont let you fall so hard.


GICH!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I'm feeling all down and sad from last night
> 
> Date canceled on me last minute
> 
> ...



She should make it up to you by letting you stick it in her butt.  I think you should suggest that.


----------



## independent (Jun 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> She should make it up to you by letting you stick it in her butt.  I think you should suggest that.



at least he wont get her pregnant.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 20, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> at least he wont get her pregnant.




My point exactly and it will be equally as thrilling as just straight fucking her.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## ceazur (Jun 20, 2011)

who wants some


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I hear even tho Biogen is a Placebo, its still the most Anabolic Sponsor on IM


 
all the nbs have voted for uncle z's having the best placebos in town.


----------



## SFW (Jun 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> YouTube Video



I'd hit it


----------



## Saney (Jun 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> Ashley is way out of your leaugue son.
> 
> GICH!



Out of my league? Dude, she was sweating me the moment I met her.. 

You ain't seen me in person you fucking wop. I should be going to orlando soon and i'm gonna rape you on video and post it up for the CT


Say I won't you nigger fuck


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Out of my league? Dude, she was sweating me the moment I met her..
> 
> You ain't seen me in person you fucking wop. I should be going to orlando soon and i'm gonna rape you on video and post it up for the CT
> 
> ...


 
$20 and some DRSE gear on the negro . .  anyone?


----------



## SFW (Jun 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Out of my league? Dude, she was sweating me the moment I met her..
> 
> You ain't seen me in person you fucking wop. I should be going to orlando soon and i'm gonna rape you on video and post it up for the CT
> 
> ...


 
Sweating? All big girls sweat in the summer. It was totally unrelated to your semi jacked arms and bean pole legs. Now stfu and give me a bottle of that wine you bought her and never got to bring.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Are you saying I should practice on Mr. 250 or find another?  Not sure I can give him another chance.



I'm MR. 230 now, so it should be a piece o cake hone.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> Sweating? All big girls sweat in the summer. It was totally unrelated to your semi jacked arms and bean pole legs. Now stfu and give me a bottle of that wine you bought her and never got to bring.



Well, those bottles of wine will be tasting very good this upcoming Saturday!

But i do have some Nectar (from the Gods of course) that I need to part with... Who will they (the Gods) Choose to be blessed with such a thing?


----------



## SFW (Jun 21, 2011)

Started my  PSMF thanks to Built.

Will i survive? We shall see.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 21, 2011)

I finaly came off all gear sucks balls but not as bad as I thaught it would be for staying on for almost a year.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 21, 2011)

Recovered fine 45 more days then back on the train.Iwas getting pains in my side that were unbareable but all is well now


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2011)

I need some chronic!!!!!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 21, 2011)

I got some mids today just smoked a a rello


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 21, 2011)

lol that was fucking funny


I miss smoking 

If i ever smoke again, i'll record it so you guys can see how fucking stupid i really am


----------



## bmw (Jun 22, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I'd hit it



I would too!


Wonder if she has a cawk?


----------



## bmw (Jun 22, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Recovered fine 45 more days then back on the train.*Iwas getting pains in my side that were unbareable *but all is well now



damn lil nigga!  You get that shit checked out?


----------



## bmw (Jun 22, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> But i do have some Nectar (from the Gods of course) that I need to part with... Who will they (the Gods) Choose to be blessed with such a thing?



tren?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2011)

It's amazing how much moar jacked you can look with a tan


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2011)

bmw said:


> tren?



duh

anything else is a placebo


----------



## ceazur (Jun 22, 2011)

One of you goons take the time an lemme know what all these acronyms mean.. I'll kinda loan my wifes left hand in appreciation


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 22, 2011)

ceazur said:


> One of you goons take the time an lemme know what all these acronyms mean.. I'll kinda loan my wifes left hand in appreciation



Go to page one

GICH


----------



## ceazur (Jun 22, 2011)

hadn hit bi's in a while due to surgery, and 2 days ago i raped them. Now i can no longer straighten my arms...  You gears abusing nuts know what i can do


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2011)

Suspended until further investigation is completed at my work place due to another sexual harassment claim against myself.


I hate fucking niggers with a passion


----------



## ceazur (Jun 22, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Suspended until further investigation is completed at my work place due to another sexual harassment claim against myself.
> 
> 
> I hate fucking niggers with a passion



you atleast get some anal action?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Suspended until further investigation is completed at my work place due to another sexual harassment claim against myself.
> 
> 
> I hate fucking niggers with a passion



I thought things were going well at the chicken farm


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 22, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> It's amazing how much moar jacked you can look with a tan



Gotta get my tan on then, cause damn if I'm gonna workout. GYCH!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Gotta get my tan on then, cause damn if I'm gonna workout. GYCH!


 
It's too fuckin' hot to bike ride or work-out. Fuckin' 104 degrees here. 

It's too hot to even tan at the pool........I guess swimming laps is the only option or sit inside the apt. with the AC cranked and LHJO.


----------



## bmw (Jun 22, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Suspended until further investigation is completed at my work place due to another sexual harassment claim against myself.
> 
> 
> I hate fucking niggers with a passion



were you trying to dock with guys in the mens room again?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I guess swimming laps is the only option or sit inside the apt. with the AC cranked and LHJO.



Can't drink merlot while swimming laps.  Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Can't drink merlot while swimming laps. Just throwing that out there.


 
In between laps!!!!!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> It's too fuckin' hot to bike ride or work-out. Fuckin' 104 degrees here.
> 
> It's too hot to even tan at the pool........I guess swimming laps is the only option or sit inside the apt. with the AC cranked and LHJO.


It's hot in my place too, I had to strip and crank the AC.


----------



## bmw (Jun 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> It's hot in my place too, I had to strip and crank the AC.



had to take off that lil black bikini huh?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 22, 2011)

bmw said:


> had to take off that lil black bikini huh?


Huh?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 22, 2011)

F*ck everything about this.






YouTube Video











Robert E. Howard, Arnold, John Milius, hell even James Earl Jones should all be pissed off over this atrocious remake of the classic.

Ooooo sh*tty generic 'movie metal' in the trailer, it's gotta be badass.  Conan needs to forget about the riddle of steel and get on that damn riddle of milk and dbol.  Jeebus!  It's like Prince of Persia meets Clash of the Titans meets an extra from 300 as the lead.

I'm seriously upset over this.  I'd seen the pictures awhile ago and thought, yeah not-big wuss playing Conan.  I see this on TV and put on my f*cking rage face.  SPLIT YOUR LUNGS WITH BLOOD AND THUNDER OVER THIS SH*T!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 22, 2011)

Sup kneegros!  Got 4 contracts for China gigs.  Gonna be GTF outta here pretty soon and headn' back across the pond soon.  Funny how I can't find jerk shit here right now, but leads out the arse in Chiner.  Gonna have to sell the crib to pay of student debt, so I'll prolly be a Chinaman from here on out.

Gonna miss the gears tho.  I guess I'll have to pin all the rest of my gears the day b4 I head out.


----------



## SFW (Jun 22, 2011)

omg bro. Perma-chank? Well, even if you never touch a gear again, you'll be a good foot taller and 100 lbs heavier than everyone there.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 22, 2011)

Werd.  I'm tempted to tape my gears to the inside of a jacket in my luggage.  But, that's just too friggin risky, specially when you consider I'd have about 50 darts in there also.  That's kinda hard to conceal.  They'd prolly think I was dealin or some shit.


----------



## SFW (Jun 22, 2011)

word fuck that. I wouldnt chance a thing over there. Not exactly a fair and balanced judicial system going on. 

P.s. I think DoinTheMost should be the new CT "IT girl"

Shes Hot, Jewish, works out and has a mean streak.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not familiar with that chick.  I thought Cellar had become the goto girl for all things CT related.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope the cats at this school aren't a buncha academic geeks.  At my last China gig, I found a nice group of reprobates to get together with on "thirsty thursday" and sit around pounding pints and burning herbage around noon.  Prolly not much different this time around, I hope.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 22, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm not familiar with that chick.  I thought Cellar had become the goto girl for all things CT related.



I've PMed with her.  She's a cool assed chick.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I've PMed with her.  She's a cool assed chick.




So, you gals gonna hook up or what?  We need some details!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> So, you gals gonna hook up or what? We need some details!


 
Leave it to McGilf to ask for Deets.........My favorite pervert in the CT.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Supp NB's.... Been a while. CD & DTM gettin on? G-MacG goin to Chiner? WTF?


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2011)

Its like Deja Vu all over again

- Yogi B.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I hope the cats at this school aren't a buncha academic geeks.  At my last China gig, I found a nice group of reprobates to get together with on "thirsty thursday" and sit around pounding pints and burning herbage around noon.  Prolly not much different this time around, I hope.



If I get stationed in japan we'll meet somewhere an have brunch. An when I say brunch I mean some of that side ways ,slap yo momma pussy


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2011)

gears? @ 4:00  






YouTube Video


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 23, 2011)

bolo yeung, and no gears, asians are renowned for their muscularity. They're like a bunch of yellow vikings.


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2011)

where at? most asians ive seen (and ive seen a lot) are at best 165 lbs @ 5'6"

Never seen a brolick ass chank, least not naturally. I know of one korean teen who abuses gears and looks like a leaner version of that guy bolo


----------



## Goodskie (Jun 23, 2011)

nb


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2011)

Goodskie said:


> nb


 

do you lift weights?


----------



## Goodskie (Jun 23, 2011)

yep still natty tho


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> where at? most asians ive seen (and ive seen a lot) are at best 165 lbs @ 5'6"
> 
> Never seen a brolick ass chank, least not naturally. I know of one korean teen who abuses gears and looks like a leaner version of that guy bolo


Are you kidding? China has about a billion 6'4" 250lbs. yellow Ahnolds scampering around. Asians statistically speaking are the hugest nob-goblins in tha hol' got dang universe. It's cause of the rice and spider diet, high in arachnoplacebic acid.


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2011)

and cat. which is high in GH  i s'pose youre right.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 23, 2011)

Asians, they'll be the first ones in the soilent green


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2011)

I just wanna fuck one soon. thats all i care about. and i will.


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Are you kidding? China has about a billion 6'4" 250lbs. yellow Ahnolds scampering around. Asians statistically speaking are the hugest nob-goblins in tha hol' got dang universe. It's cause of the rice and spider diet, high in arachnoplacebic acid.


 

Im gonna have to have Mcgilf verify this info since he actually lived there. Lets see what say he in regards to these sizely slopes.


----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2011)

All Asians are not bigs.. And my one asian friend said that SFW's Asian friend looks like shit for being on Gears


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 23, 2011)

sizely slopes know karate. You be careful young placebo abuser. There was talk for a little while in congress about officially changing the english word "asian" to "hugian" on account of them yeller slants being so huge.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 23, 2011)

they will fuck you up. And probably annoy you a little with the grating chinese language.


----------



## CG (Jun 23, 2011)

Soylent green IS chanks

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 23, 2011)

Asians are high in mercury.


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2011)

and their clothes stink like soy sauce. true story.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> All Asians are not bigs.. And my one asian friend said that SFW's Asian friend looks like shit for being on Gears



BFT said your legs are like a polio sufferer . . Them geared slopes would chew on them like chickens feet while you lunge with your sand-filled DBs . . . . Just sayin'


----------



## ceazur (Jun 23, 2011)

bout to go beat it, thought i'd let y'all know


----------



## ceazur (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you, thank you!! Let the reps pour in!! I would like to thank all the gears abusing dick slinging tan and jacked members of these forums for helpin me on my great journey!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 23, 2011)

1000 posts, congrats, Now the Captn' will start sending you junk pics. 

(and asking for some in return)


----------



## independent (Jun 23, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Asians are high in mercury.



And cadmium.



theCaptn' said:


> BFT said your legs are like a polio sufferer . . Them geared slopes would chew on them like chickens feet while you lunge with your sand-filled DBs . . . . Just sayin'


----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2011)

Who thinks i'll be able to reach a 350lb Bench Press on this cycle?


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2011)

I do. However, you will suffer a stroke moments later, nullifying the endeavor and forever being known as chris strokes.


----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL

Fuck you!

i'm gonna run the Drol at 150mgs ED... FUCK THE WORLD!


----------



## Goodskie (Jun 23, 2011)

Ive been natty for over 2 years. Time to abuse gears for 5 years


----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2011)

Goodskie said:


> Ive been natty for over 2 years. Time to abuse gears for 5 years



Don't talk about it, be about it


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> I just wanna fuck one soon. thats all i care about. and i will.


 
Werd!!! Haven't been wit a slope in years......I remember her pune being hella tight with a tiny ass!!!!

There's a plethora of new Thai and Asian skirts that I've seen at the pool lately...don't know where they came from....MUST hit one for sure!!!!!!

Edit: Need advice from McGilf on how to approach them....Not sure if they even speak Ingles!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 23, 2011)

ceazur said:


> If I get stationed in japan we'll meet somewhere an have brunch. An when I say brunch I mean some of that side ways ,slap yo momma pussy



Werd.  But, to let ya in on a lil secret, it ain't actually sideways.  Now, I'm talking bout the China broads.  The japs may be sideways.  Never been up in one of them.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> Im gonna have to have Mcgilf verify this info since he actually lived there. Lets see what say he in regards to these sizely slopes.



I can definitely weigh in on this, since I was a member at a gym there for 6 mos.  99% of them are Not Bigs.  Whenever I went to SFW, I would literally have 10-15 Not Bigs standing around me watching me lift, practically making a circle around me.  Someone would always walk up and ask me how I train and what I eat.  

The average cat in the gym would be benching 135 for 6-8 reps at the most.  Only on occasion, would you see someone benching 225 for 6-8 reps.  So, I was like Ahnold to most of them.  They weren't all that short, just kind of puny, with much less muscle mass.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Werd!!! Haven't been wit a slope in years......I remember her pune being hella tight with a tiny ass!!!!
> 
> There's a plethora of new Thai and Asian skirts that I've seen at the pool lately...don't know where they came from....MUST hit one for sure!!!!!!
> 
> Edit: Need advice from McGilf on how to approach them....Not sure if they even speak Ingles!!



If they're in Cali, they prolly can.  Cali is crawling with 2nd & 3rd generation  asian broads.  If they're Thai or Korean, they're bound to be.  If they're from the People's Repub, they're prolly 1st gen immigrants, but still speak American.  Even if they speak broke American, that's good enough if she digs caucasian dudes.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 23, 2011)

I just gotta brilliant idea.  Maybe I'll wrap up  my last few vials of gears in saran wrap and duct tape and swallow'em just before getting on the plane.  That way, I can recover them just about the time I arrive at my new digs in Beijing.  Sounds like a brilliant idea IMO.  Only problem is getting those darts down.  They just might come out sideways.


----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd pay to see you swallow them gears


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I just gotta brilliant idea. Maybe I'll wrap up my last few vials of gears in saran wrap and duct tape and swallow'em just before getting on the plane. That way, I can recover them just about the time I arrive at my new digs in Beijing. Sounds like a brilliant idea IMO. Only problem is getting those darts down. They just might come out sideways.


 

maybe you can try to get a script for t and then just bring em in plainsight


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 23, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I'd pay to see you swallow them gears



You'd pay to see me swallow anything.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> maybe you can try to get a script for t and then just bring em in plainsight




Werd.  Only problem there is that I'm on 600mg tren and 900mg test right now.  It might be hard to get a doc to write me a script for TRT right now.

I have a coupla bottles of Nolva that I'll take with me and I'll prolly just have to do a long PCT and go it natty I reckon.  Although, I might order some OTC prohormones for an occasional cycle.  It sucks, cuz without gears, I'm prolly gonna waste down to about 215ish.  If I weighed 240 natty, I'd be on the blubbed side.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 23, 2011)

Welp, I just accepted a gig teaching sociology and econ in Beijing.  Pays pretty good at 16500RMB/mo.  But, I'm gonna miss them gears.  I have heard tho that the penalty for possession of gears is just a small fine and it is easy to get that shit in.  Just not sure if I wanna take the chance.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2011)

All the gears n hgh comes from china bro, you should have the best abuser of your life!


----------



## ceazur (Jun 24, 2011)

You fucks are lucky.. I wish I could abuse injectables. I would fk a siberian chicken for a cycle


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2011)

OMFG!!! I'm starting to hate this suspension shit... i had to poke myself 2 fucking times with the same dull needle and aspirate a million times..

EEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

i wanna fucking Choke the not big who brewed this shit... FUCK

and where i shot myself a week ago, is hurting like a mother fucker today more than ever.


oh and when i finally got the shot in today, i forgot to push out all the air.. i must have 1/6 ml of Air in my god damn muscle... fucking christ i was so frustrated!

I'm giving all my gears away.. fuck this shit



EDIT: I don't own any Gears nor do I know what Gears are. Thank you LE


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2011)

Go back to rubbing Beta al on your balls


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2011)

Yay! SFChest today..

My max Bench was 295 a couple weeks ago.

Last week, i added 10lbs to that totaling 305.

And Just today, I added another 10lbs.. So i'm proud to have finally Bench with 3 plates on each side! GGCH!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## ceazur (Jun 24, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Yay! SFChest today..
> 
> My max Bench was 295 a couple weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Thanks for doing all that fine math for us dumb folk.


----------



## SFW (Jun 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## ceazur (Jun 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> YouTube Video



fkin beastin


----------



## independent (Jun 24, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Yay! SFChest today..
> 
> My max Bench was 295 a couple weeks ago.
> 
> ...



A new guy comes in the gym last night, probably 5'8" 180. Definitely not geared but he has that stocky build. He puts up 315 on the bench for 3. Some people just have it.


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2011)

I know some guy, he's short, weighs 190lbs and can bench 540


----------



## independent (Jun 24, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I know some guy, he's short, weighs 190lbs and can bench 540



When I first started working out I knew a guy he was 5'6" 135, benched 225 for reps clean.


----------



## independent (Jun 24, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I know some guy, he's short, weighs 190lbs and can bench 540



crazy shit.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 24, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I know some guy, he's short, weighs 190lbs and can bench 540


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2011)

ceazur said:


>



Dude i'm not lying.

I'll have my boy take a video of it next time he SFW with him.


----------



## SFW (Jun 24, 2011)

I remember when i was little my cousin was benching 300 and i thought he was he-man. What a joke. I am the strongest, most jacked member of my family line now. The most jerked that ever did it in this gene pool

I just wish i could go back in time and flex for all my anscestors and then fuck my great great grandmother in her big ass.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> I remember when i was little my cousin was benching 300 and i thought he was he-man. What a joke. I am the strongest, most jacked member of my family line now. The most jerked that ever did it in this gene pool
> 
> I just wish i could go back in time and flex for all my anscestors and then fuck my great great grandmother in her big ass.



you never cease to amaze me


----------



## ceazur (Jun 24, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Dude i'm not lying.
> 
> I'll have my boy take a video of it next time he SFW with him.



do show do show


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 24, 2011)

I went to HS with a cat who weighed 155 @ 5'11 and benched 335.  The cat was lean as hell, not a gram of fat on his body.  Genetics plays a big role in strength.  It all depends on the ratio of fast-twitch to slow-twitch muscle fibers.  I cracked the 300 barrier at 16 @ 210.  But, it took years after that to hit 350. It wasn't till I started using gears that I broke 400.  To get to 500, I'd probably have to gain another 50lbs.  But, with my metabolism, it's hard enough to get to and stay around 240.  So, I'll prolly never hit 500 on bench.


----------



## SFW (Jun 24, 2011)

^ You will if you meet a chemist over there who has access to raws and is willing to give it to you after a drunken night on the town.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 24, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I went to HS with a cat who weighed 155 @ 5'11 and benched 335.  The cat was lean as hell, not a gram of fat on his body.  Genetics plays a big role in strength.  It all depends on the ratio of fast-twitch to slow-twitch muscle fibers.  I cracked the 300 barrier at 16 @ 210.  But, it took years after that to hit 350. It wasn't till I started using gears that I broke 400.  To get to 500, I'd probably have to gain another 50lbs.  But, with my metabolism, it's hard enough to get to and stay around 240.  So, I'll prolly never hit 500 on bench.



What's your latest max?


----------



## ceazur (Jun 24, 2011)

Id be lucky to get 260 ha, but I can run ten miles at 6 min 45 sec pace. Just gettin to where I can lift for strength. Average time to get from 250 - 300 natural?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> A new guy comes in the gym last night, probably 5'8" 180. Definitely not geared but he has that stocky build. He puts up 315 on the bench for 3. Some people just have it.



Lol I'm 6'2" 230 and can't bench my own goddam bodyweight . . . Go figure


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol I'm 6'2" 230 and can't bench my own goddam bodyweight . . . Go figure



But I'm still jerked yo


----------



## ceazur (Jun 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol I'm 6'2" 230 and can't bench my own goddam bodyweight . . . Go figure



you got medical issue or you just talkin shit


----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2011)

So my Female Chinese Power Lifting friend said that if i can hit 275 for 7, that I should be able to press much more than 315 for 1


Discuss!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 25, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> So my Female Chinese Power Lifting friend said that if i can hit 275 for 7, that I should be able to press much more than 315 for 1
> 
> 
> Discuss!


I agree with this. Roll your shoulder blades in torward your ass, tuck your feet as far back as possible and shorten the distance between your chest and the maximum range of your press. I think if you get your timing down, between sets, you should get 315 for 2 or three. Probably means you could get 330 on a high calorie good day. You might also consider breathing in heavily through your filthiest gym sock for added virility.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2011)

Damm, Saney is obsessed with Bench Press.........Dude, ur not 18 anymore


----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Damm, Saney is obsessed with Bench Press.........Dude, ur not 18 anymore



I want to press more than my Uncle ok??

Is that a fucking problem?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I want to press more than my Uncle ok??
> 
> Is that a fucking problem?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 25, 2011)

ceazur said:


> What's your latest max?




I don't do flat bench anymore because it kills my shoulders.  I did a 6 month run on test/tren and my strength went up dramatically.  But, it took a huge tole on my shoulders.  I only do incline bench now.  Latest max was 315 for 6 reps on incline.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol I'm 6'2" 230 and can't bench my own goddam bodyweight . . . Go figure



How much you hitting on the bench now?


----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2011)

All I know is, I just upped the Tren to 500mg EW..

and I told ya i added in Anadrol @ 50mg ED right?

Yea, i'll be hitting 350 soon.. maybe in a month 


I wonder what Al's max is... Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2011)

Who beefier than i? Point him out so i can spit on him!! 

and what do u meaN? capts chest looks large and in charge. Not bad for not benching.


Possibly a chest day. I dunno...I feel like i could easilly pass out and have the bar on my neck. No energy. wish i had some caffeine and methyl test to help. oh, wait i do.


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 25, 2011)

SFW said:


> Who beefier than i? Point him out so i can spit on him!!
> 
> and what do u meaN? capts chest looks large and in charge. Not bad for not benching.
> 
> ...



Methyl test = major gyno, from what I've heard.  

And yep, the capn looks like he should be benching in the 300 territory.  It prolly has sum10 to do with when you start SFW.  I started dabbling at 14, not really knowing how to train.  then by 15 I started doing a regular split routine.  If I had started at age 25 or so, I prolly wouldn't be able to lift as heavy as I do now.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I wonder what Al's max is... Hmmmmmmmm


 
This is stupid talking #'s and measurements on the intranets as SFW would say, but before my Left wing got jacked up and I was gearing it was 325. My arms are 34" long like an ape, I don't have those short stubby arms where Dudes only have to lift the bar like 15 inches so it makes it harder, just ask J-DuBB!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Methyl test = major gyno, from what I've heard.


 

True that. Im abusing letro though.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 25, 2011)

do i have gyno?


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2011)

Instant viagra 






YouTube Video


----------



## ceazur (Jun 25, 2011)

ugly ass nova look alike ^^
i bet it runs low 9's


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 25, 2011)

ceazur said:


> do i have gyno?



Nah, just a nice set of tits.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> How much you hitting on the bench now?



40kg DBS on the tren, about 35kg now but with prefatigue sets. 

I just can't get a comfortable grip on the bench, and don't seem to have the power. 

For whatever reason strength to weight ratio is low. Could be cause I only started sfw 4 yes ago at 33.

Anywho, gear and such


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 25, 2011)

ceazur said:


> do i have gyno?



Built would definitely leave her husband for that chiseled bronze physique you have there.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> This is stupid talking #'s and measurements on the intranets as SFW would say, but before my Left wing got jacked up and I was gearing it was 325. My arms are 34" long like an ape, I don't have those short stubby arms where Dudes only have to lift the bar like 15 inches so it makes it harder, just ask J-DuBB!!



Don't be upset because your Nephew is finally gonna pass his favorite uncle.. I'll still love you no matter how weak you are..

and SFW can only push 405... what a fucking turd


----------



## vortrit (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey fags! How are the AIDS treatments going!?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 26, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I agree with this. Roll your shoulder blades in torward your ass, tuck your feet as far back as possible and shorten the distance between your chest and the maximum range of your press. I think if you get your timing down, between sets, you should get 315 for 2 or three. Probably means you could get 330 on a high calorie good day. *You might also consider breathing in heavily through your filthiest gym sock for added virility.*



People, do not try this. It totally does *not *work!


----------



## bmw (Jun 26, 2011)

Tesla said:


> This is stupid talking #'s and measurements on the intranets as SFW would say, but before my Left wing got jacked up and I was gearing it was 325. My arms are 34" long like an ape, I don't have those short stubby arms where Dudes only have to lift the bar like 15 inches so it makes it harder, just ask J-DuBB!!



I can relate.  My knuckles drag on the ground when I walk.  


Or is that my penis?  

Well, whatever.


----------



## bmw (Jun 26, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Hey fags! How are the AIDS treatments going!?



I thought you were the first POZ in the CT?  It was you who infected everyone else with your POZ shots, right?  The rest of us gauge our treatments by where you're at with yours.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2011)

wtf is it with that 'Chubby' chick? 

For some reason I have the need to ram sand down her throat before doing nasty things to her bits.

Anyone picking up what Im putting down?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> wtf is it with that 'Chubby' chick?
> 
> For some reason I have the need to ram sand down her throat before doing nasty things to her bits.
> 
> Anyone picking up what Im putting down?


Sort of like a taxidermist? You fuck her then have a nice place to hang your coat and hat. 


GCCH


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2011)

I think chubby is another one of tesla's fake accounts. The junk pic potential is priceless


----------



## ceazur (Jun 26, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Built would definitely leave her husband for that chiseled bronze physique you have there.



hard work and dedication my friend..


----------



## independent (Jun 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I think chubby is another one of tesla's fake accounts. The junk pic potential is priceless



She said she was a tranny in another thread.


----------



## Saney (Jun 26, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> She said she was a tranny in another thread.



Me and SFW love Trannys!


----------



## SFW (Jun 26, 2011)

half korean/half black ones. and very feminine.









YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 26, 2011)

SFW said:


> half korean/half black ones. and very feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, they are very nice. I'd even be willing to give'em a reach around


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 26, 2011)

Tesla said:


> This is stupid talking #'s and measurements on the intranets as SFW would say, but before my Left wing got jacked up and I was gearing it was 325. My arms are 34" long like an ape, I don't have those short stubby arms where Dudes only have to lift the bar like 15 inches so it makes it harder, just ask J-DuBB!!



Werd.  I've got 36" arms.  I'd say JDub is prolly 38" at 6'7.  Those short barrel chested dudes have it easy.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 26, 2011)

Frickin' Cheick Kongo came back from the dead tonight to defeat Pat Barry....Fucking amazing comeback!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't laugh at me guys.. but my new Max on Deadlifts is 365lbs!

Yay! I'm a weak bastard!


----------



## independent (Jun 27, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Don't laugh at me guys.. but my new Max on Deadlifts is 365lbs!
> 
> Yay! I'm a weak bastard!



Numbers mean nothing, as long as youre jerked and tan who cares. Your body will thank you later too.


----------



## SFW (Jun 27, 2011)

Only lanky not bigs with chicken legs measure themselves and care about numbers.


----------



## independent (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jun 27, 2011)

^Those are his exact wheels!


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2011)

You guys all SUCK!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 27, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> You guys all SUCK!


 

Word to ur Mother!!!!!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jun 27, 2011)

How much tren a would i need to get this jacked?


----------



## ceazur (Jun 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> How much tren a would i need to get this jacked?







bout this much


----------



## Tesla (Jun 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> How much tren a would i need to get this jacked?


 
Unless ur gonna compete, Why kill urself?........That knigg has crazy genetics as well I'm sure.


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2011)

Would 50mls be enough Tren ?

Its expired and I might just get my dog jerked


----------



## Tesla (Jun 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Would 50mls be enough Tren ?
> 
> Its expired and I might just get my dog jerked



Stick to your prescribed 15mg dbol

GICH!


----------



## SFW (Jun 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2011)

Nips are getting sensitive!

Clomid and Letro!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 28, 2011)

Clomid doesn't do shit for me, while Letro always works in 2 days.


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm doing 100mgs ED and i'm not even measuring the Letro. It cops with a dropper.


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 28, 2011)

Should I join this gym?


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone is too small in that Gym.. So yes, you should join and lead them to Big'ness


----------



## Tesla (Jun 28, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Should I join this gym?


 





Looks like Saney doing sit down curls on the right.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 28, 2011)

^ they declined my membership due to my distracting features


----------



## independent (Jun 28, 2011)

Im about to go on a full on placebo abuser, maybe some DAA and Trib. Thoughts?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 28, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im about to go on a full on placebo abuser, maybe some DAA and Trib. Thoughts?


----------



## vortrit (Jun 28, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Looks like Saney doing sit down curls on the right.



Highly unlikely. There are women in there.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 28, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Should I join this gym?


 

One of those dorks should be on top of the chick doing tandem pushups on the mat!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2011)

those chicks are prolly trannys


----------



## Tesla (Jun 28, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> those chicks are prolly trannys


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2011)

If those Trannys were part Black and Asian, then I'd join that gym


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> those chicks are prolly trannys


 
awsome. you would fit right right in then.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 28, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Should I join this gym?


We'll have to do a group negging if you do.  Looks like it's full of a buncha fags and biker chicks.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder what kinda PCT it takes to get your test level back on track after a year + of blasting and cruising.  I got two bottles of liquid nolva, but I don't see me bringing a buncha vials and syringes to Chiner.  So, I'm gonna have to go all natty from here on out.    It blows.  I'm either gonna weigh 220, lifting a lot less, or if I wanna stay strong, I'll be 240 with a 38" waist.  If I had to choose, I'd rather be leaner.


----------



## SFW (Jun 28, 2011)

that guy doin lat pull downs is obviously using plant sterols.


----------



## SFW (Jun 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I wonder what kinda PCT it takes to get your test level back on track after a year + of blasting and cruising. I got two bottles of liquid nolva, but I don't see me bringing a buncha vials and syringes to Chiner. So, I'm gonna have to go all natty from here on out.  It blows. I'm either gonna weigh 220, lifting a lot less, or if I wanna stay strong, I'll be 240 with a 38" waist. If I had to choose, I'd rather be leaner.


 
Whyd you time it so badly? youre gonna be bottomed out and in catabolic hell without any hpta function if you go cold turkey. fuck. thats gonna be uncomfortable. Bro you better manage to find a way to smuggle the nolva and clomid in. maybe put the liquid in some sort of toiletries bottle. aftershave or some shit. its not like any drug screen that they readilly have can detect liquid nolva.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 28, 2011)

SFW said:


> Whyd you time it so badly? youre gonna be bottomed out and in catabolic hell without any hpta function if you go cold turkey. fuck. thats gonna be uncomfortable. Bro you better manage to find a way to smuggle the nolva and clomid in. maybe put the liquid in some sort of toiletries bottle. aftershave or some shit. its not like any drug screen that they readilly have can detect liquid nolva.



Dude, I can take the nolva.  I'm def not going off cold turkey.  I took research chems there last time.  I just don't wanna take a chance on trying to bring in gears and syringes.  I guess I'll just have to do a long ass PCT.  I don't expect any problems bringing the nolva.  I just wonder how much and how long of a PCT it will take to be things back to normal after gearing for so long.


----------



## SFW (Jun 28, 2011)

oh ok. Well probably 6 months or moar to get hpta fully functional. give or take. I mean a 40+ guy is going to recover slower than a 25 yr old. So take that into account. Plus nolva alone isnt the best way to restart hpta function.


----------



## SFW (Jun 28, 2011)

This is fake, right? 






YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 28, 2011)

I know.  I wish I had some torem.  I'll prolly do a little more e-searching before I decide for sure.  I don't really want to buy a bottle of torem.  That shit's expensive.  But, it might be worth a little extra cash to get it right.  I had a lot of fatigue back when I used it for PCT a few years ago, but I gotta get the boys running on all cylinders again.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 28, 2011)

that is a strong ass midget on that video.


----------



## vortrit (Jun 28, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> that is a strong ass midget on that video.



It's better than the shitty Latin music videos I have to watch for my Latin Music class because it was the only music class I could get into at the last minute. I'll make sure to sign up far in advance from now on.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 29, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It's better than the shitty Latin music videos I have to watch for my Latin Music class because it was the only music class I could get into at the last minute. I'll make sure to sign up far in advance from now on.



well here is some more for homework...






YouTube Video


----------



## bmw (Jun 29, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> those chicks are prolly trannys



suddenly I'm very interested in that pic now!


----------



## bmw (Jun 29, 2011)

are there trannies in this thread?  If so please link me.  TYIA!


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 29, 2011)

You guys make me laugh. Oh what I would do without IM and all the funny crap I read on here. Anyone care for some  ?


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> You guys make me laugh. Oh what I would do without IM and all the funny crap I read on here. Anyone care for some  ?



Nothing wakes me up better than your mother's Third eye brown


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I wonder what kinda PCT it takes to get your test level back on track after a year + of blasting and cruising. I got two bottles of liquid nolva, but I don't see me bringing a buncha vials and syringes to Chiner. So, I'm gonna have to go all natty from here on out.  It blows. I'm either gonna weigh 220, lifting a lot less, or if I wanna stay strong, I'll be 240 with a 38" waist. If I had to choose, I'd rather be leaner.


 
I researched this.

You need to cruise for 6 weeks, then run 5,000iu of hcg, then 6 weeks of clomid, running aromasin the entire time.

I'm still considering it.


----------



## SFW (Jun 29, 2011)

ahh yes, gears. My first cycle was Feb 2007. I have probably run 250 grams of injectable gear and nearly 11 oral cycles since. I have also consistently been on-cycle since Jan-Feb 2010, where i PCT'd for maybe 8 wks. I grew stronger my entire pct yet i lost 10 lbs by wk 8. Anywho, gears and so forth.  Dont know if i could survive (comfortably) Pct. Sure id make it...but i know my mojo/swag would be dead, buried and gone for a while. Do you know how depressing it is to bench 50 lbs less than u did on cycle? well? Fucking answer me then!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2011)

Speaking of gears Im off to pin some straight after a steaming hot shower. Then I think I'll round things off with some LHJO 

btw McGilf, DRSEGE reaches beyond borders, surely you can source some pins


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 29, 2011)

Playing in a volleyball tourny this weekend. Should be fun.


----------



## independent (Jun 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I researched this.
> 
> You need to cruise for 6 weeks, then run 5,000iu of hcg, then 6 weeks of clomid, running aromasin the entire time.
> 
> I'm still considering it.



The day after your last test shot I would hit the hcg at 2500 iu's every other day for a week, than go to your clomid.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 29, 2011)

http://eye-on-baseball.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/22297882/30323291


Ricky Vaughn said he was on the gas!!  Chuck you are the fuckin' man


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2011)

Unemployment!


----------



## independent (Jun 29, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Unemployment!



So what happened?


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2011)

I was found guilty for sexually assaulting two black men


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 29, 2011)

the oreo usually has the cream in the middle. How can you getting pinned between two blacks constitute sexual assault? You beat the hell out of those balls with your chin and taint.


----------



## independent (Jun 29, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I was found guilty for sexually assaulting two black men



Thats pretty hot.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 29, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Unemployment!


 

Would u kniggs ever consider selling cars.........????

I have an opportunity, but I know I'll punch someone in the grill in that bizness.......Dealing with a bunch of haggling pricks all day and my weekends are toast!!! Thoughts??


----------



## SFW (Jun 29, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me how a straight man gets accused of sexually harrasing male dems? twice? Either the biggest misunderstanding in straight guy history. Or you are indeed the gayest man that ever existed.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 29, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Would u kniggs ever consider selling cars.........????
> 
> I have an opportunity, but I know I'll punch someone in the grill in that bizness.......Dealing with a bunch of haggling pricks all day and my weekends are toast!!! Thoughts??




dude there is bank in it if you got the gift.. I have made bank.. Started with a 95 z71, weezled my way into a brand new z and new four wheeler... I just have the gift tho. you probably dont.. sorry


----------



## independent (Jun 29, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Would u kniggs ever consider selling cars.........????
> 
> I have an opportunity, but I know I'll punch someone in the grill in that bizness.......Dealing with a bunch of haggling pricks all day and my weekends are toast!!! Thoughts??



If you need a temporary job do it.  Cant hurt.



SFW said:


> Can someone please explain to me how a straight man gets accused of sexually harrasing male dems? twice? Either the biggest misunderstanding in straight guy history. Or you are indeed the gayest man that ever existed.



Well his orange tan does scream West Hollywood.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 29, 2011)

SFW said:


> Can someone please explain to me how a straight man gets accused of sexually harrasing male dems? twice? Either the biggest misunderstanding in straight guy history. Or you are indeed the gayest man that ever existed.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 29, 2011)

ceazur said:


> dude there is bank in it if you got the gift.. I have made bank.. Started with a 95 z71, weezled my way into a brand new z and new four wheeler... I just have the gift tho. you probably dont.. sorry


 
Why do I "probably don't" have the gift?


----------



## independent (Jun 29, 2011)

Ceazur sells lowriders.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Why do I "probably don't" have the gift?


 
If his clientel is da bitches, this BJ&T fkker got it going on


----------



## vortrit (Jun 29, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> well here is some more for homework...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I actually had to watch a few of his videos already. It's pretty much covering a very wide scope of Latin music including the stuff that is popular today. I actually had to watch his video with Snoop Dogg for homework the other day. No shit! I haven't seen this one yet though.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 29, 2011)

Sup knigs!  Bored off my assets now.  So ready to head across the pond and get back to work.  It's gonna be Aug 5th before I can leave!  I guess it's gears and SFW for now, then one helluva PCT after I arrive.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 29, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup knigs!  Bored off my assets now.  So ready to head across the pond and get back to work.  It's gonna be Aug 5th before I can leave!  I guess it's gears and SFW for now, then one helluva PCT after I arrive.



PCT will be a b*tch on rice and melamine.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 29, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> PCT will be a b*tch on rice and melamine.


 
PCT sux ass no matter how you look at it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, there's some decent stuff to eat over there and I'll be making some decent cabbage in Beijing.  But, It's gonna be hard to get used to not having access to the gears.  I may find access, but it'll prolly be more expensive over there.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, there's some decent stuff to eat over there and I'll be making some decent cabbage in Beijing. But, It's gonna be hard to get used to not having access to the gears. I may find access, but it'll prolly be more expensive over there.


 
go into a chemist and ask. Mark my words those sneaky riced-eyed cunts have a stash behind the counter.


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Would u kniggs ever consider selling cars.........????
> 
> I have an opportunity, but I know I'll punch someone in the grill in that bizness.......Dealing with a bunch of haggling pricks all day and my weekends are toast!!! Thoughts??


 
Yeah probably not a good idea. You'll be dealing with a tons of jews, always trying to jew you down. 

Although a lot of trim buy cars, you could seriously score some major gash there.


----------



## vortrit (Jun 30, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Yeah probably not a good idea. You'll be dealing with a tons of jews, always trying to jew you down.
> 
> Although a lot of trim buy cars, you could seriously score some major gash there.



Yeah, just promise them an outrageous discount to get them to blow you. After you're done just tell them you lied and to get the fuck out of your apartment especially if you're in their apartment.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> PCT sux ass no matter how you look at it.




Keep in mind white people (the people with good credit and money to buy cars), particularly white women, no longer walk onto dealer lots and buy cars from salesman standing at the front door.  White people contact an internet salesman, get a price, make an appointment, drive a car then buy.


----------



## independent (Jun 30, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Keep in mind white people (the people with good credit and money to buy cars), particularly white women, no longer walk onto dealer lots and buy cars from salesman standing at the front door.  White people contact an internet salesman, get a price, make an appointment, drive a car then buy.



Thats exactly what I did, but Im black.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 30, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Thats exactly what I did, but Im black.




Holy shit!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 30, 2011)

Chris Hansen Caught Cheating on Camera | ThirdAge


----------



## independent (Jun 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Chris Hansen Caught Cheating on Camera | ThirdAge



At least it wasnt a 13 year old boy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2011)

I think another GFC is about to hit. Europe will implode in a firey shitball of debt.

I think China is going to contract, and thats going to fk Australia.

Please dont make me suck dick for gears!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 30, 2011)

Dude, I don't wanna hear any complaints!  I gotta go over there to start working off some of our debt.  You Aussies are next.  You might as well come on over.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Dude, I don't wanna hear any complaints! I gotta go over there to start working off some of our debt. You Aussies are next. You might as well come on over.


 
Thats the plan! Im gonna come over to SF slant gears and pussy .

 . . . . D to the R to the S to the E


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

Good morning gear non-responders


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

Good morning!!


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

I was banned from The Brother Hood of Pain today! for No reason.

That place is amazing!


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

Did you sexually harass a mod?


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

Question: if someone pulled up to you at the light blasting Q Lazarus but was totally jacked and tan, would he still be gay?


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> Did you sexually harass a mod?



I think I made a Comment to Pyes about kicking his butt... and they basically stalked my every move so "technically" they could ban me guilt free.

Anyhow, I've been sweating like a fucking mad man on 500mg of Tren... this shit is insane.. and the other day I lost 4lbs when i've been eating everything in site..  I think i found my sweet spot!


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

Thats why i never signed up there. I checked maybe twice and it bored me. Think i saw Dr. X over there as well and hes a mod.


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

Yea. It's gay. I never really went on there. Just joked in that little chat box thing and got banned.

My nips have been sensitive as hell.. Do I need Caber or Prami on 500mg EW?


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

pfft they already got your cash for canolas. you are no longer needed i guess. fuck them. oh and run caber, nice sexual side effects with it.


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

Prami can be suspended in a liquid. Caber cannot.


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

thank you for this info chris. Very thoughtful.

So are you really running abombs kid? Youre a fucking psycho. peak of summer and all....any gains on it yet?


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes. but only 50mgs ED. Its early and I've only had about 8 days on it.. So the Gains from it should be on the way. 

Fuck summer and being lean.. i'm fat and always will be. I want to be a big and I need to go all out until i'm jerked.... i'm fucking tan as fuck tho... ppl keep asking me what happened.. I tell them my mother was a Mexican.

The M2, all the Tanning Beds, and Sun bathing, and Dodge ball with fat girls has really paid off.  I was at a pool party with a bunch of eyetalians and the only person darker than me was the Token Kneegrow.

I felt Awfully, Tan... and Awfully Jerked.. Just sayin


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, throw up some flicks killer?

I would totally throw up some pics but my camera is in the shop, being re-lensed. So yeah. 

I ever told you bout the time i ran 50mgs drol, 10 mgs m1t and 50 mgs hdrol and got totally fucking jerked? Well it happened.


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> Well, throw up some flicks killer?
> 
> I would totally throw up some pics but my camera is in the shop. being re-lensed. So yeah.
> 
> I ever told you bout the time i ran 50mgs drol, 10 mgs m1t and 50 mgs hdrol and got totally fucking jerked? Well it happened.



lol yea, you just finished running that oral cycle LOL I can't believe they put dbol in there instead of Tbol LMFAO  i'm sorry bro

And I could throw up some pics I guess


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

im thinking of PCTing on IGF and a box of insulin pens. And maybe Proviron. Thoughts and/or opinions on this?


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

What's PCT?


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I can't believe they put dbol in there instead of Tbol LMFAO  i'm sorry bro



I went from 218 to 232 in 4 days. Do you know how unhealthy that is?


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

wtf?

RAWS n More - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL 

I just took a couple pictures.. I'm one dark niggy

But yea that RAWS shit could be promising!


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

I think ill buy more mel2 in the winter. no point using it in the summer here. I look like a blubbed dominican right now. and yeah new sponsor.


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

Gears


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

you skinny fuck.


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

Whats ur waist at these days?


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

my waist has been shrinking again since I started the Tren..

I'm almost due for another notch in the belt.. But i haven't measure.. I don't know how to measure my chest or waist.. I have a measuring tape but i'm not sure how its done.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 1, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> LOL
> 
> I just took a couple pictures.. *I'm one dark niggy*
> 
> But yea that RAWS shit could be promising!


 

That's Dark...LOL


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

Word. I think we been had here  whats the big idea with all the mel2 talk and youre as tan as the guy from the movie powder. Answer Us Goddamnit!


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

Two things Uncle..

1) was that Remark sarcastic?

2) My birthday was not yesterday.


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

Just emailed you that RAWS list Johnnie Number 5


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

I think AL just fucking called you out!

One way to settle this shit....A pose-down for who is the darkest CT cracker. get your oils and fluorescent lights going bitches


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

Heh... I'm much lighter than I was a couple weeks ago when I stopped going to the beds..

That old man ain't got shit on his Up and Coming Nephy!!!

(if you let me win, i'll send free Canola)


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

Al, i have a sealed biogen if you want it. Im under the impression that there is some T in these things. Probably phenylprop. but prob just pure canola.


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Just emailed you that RAWS list Johnnie Number 5




from the sponsor?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 1, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Two things Uncle..
> 
> 1) was that Remark sarcastic?
> 
> 2) *My birthday was not yesterday*.


 
I figured since Gena Marie wished you Happy B-Day it was legit. 


You are darker than I've ever seen you.........

Wait til after this 4th of July weekend, I'm tan now, but I'll be NIGG style after the next 3 102 degree days.........I'm Indian style tan tho with some red in it, Not full NIGG like SFW...so he'll prolly win the canola!!!


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

lol

Yea, everyone kept complimenting me on my tan.. even the local Puerto Ricans.. Felt like old times when me and G were in Love <3

But i'm jerked and tan and more and more men are hating on me everyday.. "You jersey shore tool bag"  

Why am I a tool bag because i'm not unjerked and pale?


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> from the sponsor?



Yes from that sponsor.

Check out his HGH prices nig... I'm gonna run that shit like... Tomorrow!


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

> I figured since Gena Marie wished you Happy B-Day it was legit.
> 
> 
> You are darker than I've ever seen you.........
> ...


nigger i aint in this contest. its btwn you and him. keep me out of it and stop deflecting GDI


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

you ever notice with the mel2 sane that your stomach looks darker than other places? my stomach is the darkest part of my body now. which is where i injected it. so i think there is some major localization effects from it. and i havent used it in a while.


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

He's just scared to lose. It's ok Al. I'll love/accept you no matter what <3

And i think i measure my waist correctly. I put the measuring tape around my mid section (basically over my navel) and it came to 36inches.. Is that blubbed?


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> you ever notice with the mel2 sane that your stomach looks darker than other places? my stomach is the darkest part of my body now. which is where i injected it. so i think there is some major localization effects from it. and i havent used it in a while.



Actually, i think I got a few dark "spots" on my stomach where I inject.. like small patches of dark skin.. kinda odd

I just tell the women its because I have AIDS..


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

> Is that blubbed?


nah. id say youre around 13-14%


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

227lbs @ 6'3, 36in Wait, 14% bf = Not Good enough


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

You should be 240, 12%

I suggest moor gears. anadrol, tren, test and halo are simply not enough. A 5th gear must be added to this cycle.


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

lol

Nah.. I'll stick with Tren and maybe Dbol next time. I read its better mg per mg than anadrol


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

any of you fags ever pin your Trap


----------



## Tesla (Jul 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> any of you fags ever pin your Trap


 
Do it and post a vid like the pec vid.........just quads, delts, and ass here!!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 1, 2011)

What's the official DRSE dosing schedule for T3? I got a mess of it and don't want to fry my thyroid. Start with 20mg and work up to 100 over the course of 2 weeks?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 1, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> What's the official DRSE dosing schedule for T3? I got a mess of it and don't want to fry my thyroid. Start with 20mg and work up to 100 over the course of 2 weeks?


 
I just go 50mcg flat...I used to ramp up and down, but felt better just rollin' with 50mcg...everyone reacts different as with any supp(gear)


......Also depends if the Research Lab you got it from has dosed it correctly........It's a tricky proposition..........I actually had some Clen from Sten that had me shaking like a Parkinsons patient after 40mcg.....


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

I did some squats!! I only hurt my back a lil bit because I changed my reps from 10 to 3 per set.. I just did more sets to try and balance it some

250, 255, 260, 265, 270, 275.. Those weights were very light for me.. the only thing really slowing me down is my shitty lower left back.. fucking trash!


----------



## CG (Jul 1, 2011)

MAX without gear is 80 mcg. anything higher will cut into muscle. NO NEED to go up and down. regardless of the dose, no one has ever "fried" their thyroid. check out the raver challenge if you can find it. He offered cash to anyone that can prove that t3 supplementation caused perm damage to it. also, you can go for 1 month or longer if you like.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 1, 2011)

thought I read Frank Zane is on T3 supp for life from thyroid wreckage?


----------



## CG (Jul 1, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> thought I read Frank Zane is on T3 supp for life from thyroid wreckage?



thats a bbing.com/AM/elite rumor. lmao

hasnt been proven, and no record of him commenting on it either. (that ive seen)


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 1, 2011)

Party time demlets:






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2011)

i am hideously hungover. I fkd my friends flatmate and wiped my dick on the curtains.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2011)

. .  so I didnt wipe my dick on the curtains then. But I did fuck my friends flatmate.

50mcg T3 no need to taper


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2011)

50mcg T3 = Waste of time unless you have AIDS like Al

at least 75mcg


----------



## ceazur (Jul 2, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . .  so I didnt wipe my dick on the curtains then. But I did fuck my friends flatmate.
> 
> 50mcg T3 no need to taper



Where did the semen go??


----------



## Friendo (Jul 2, 2011)

Is this the closet homo thread?


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2011)

Friendo said:


> Is this the closet homo thread?



Was your mother almost deported?


----------



## vortrit (Jul 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 2, 2011)

Friendo said:


> Is this the closet homo thread?



Das sloot took offence to this


----------



## ceazur (Jul 2, 2011)

Where's the whores? My mOms busy


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2011)

bumping this tbol to 70 until its gone.


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jul 3, 2011)

SFW said:


> bumping this tbol to 70 until its gone.



That ain't Tbol nigg

Plus, i just got news that I may be getting hired soon for a security gig making more than what i used to.. about 2.25$ an hour raise

and I'll never go under 500mg of Tren ew... I don't think 500 is enough... i nee MOAR!


----------



## Saney (Jul 3, 2011)

I think I enjoyed Mr. Rollins a bit more when he was raping Peggy in Son's of Anarchy


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah. I used to think he was pretty jacked back in the mid 90's era. But i bet he can't bench 345 x 7 though.


----------



## Saney (Jul 3, 2011)

I can do 275 x 7..

Elbow pain was out of this world... tried for 325 and that shit came crashing down.. i think this Asian Pharma Anadrol is bunk


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2011)

Youre overtraining chest. It wont grow. You just went for 315 like 3 days ago and now youre attempting another pr.


----------



## Saney (Jul 3, 2011)

:-(


I'm sorry


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2011)

sorry i yelled.  I blame gear over-indulgence


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> :-(
> 
> 
> I'm sorry



when you going to run cheque drops as promised?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jul 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> :-(
> 
> 
> I'm sorry


 


theCaptn' said:


> when you going to run cheque drops as promised?


 
ANSWER ME GDI!


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't have access to them or I would.


----------



## independent (Jul 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> Youre overtraining chest. It wont grow. You just went for 315 like 3 days ago and now youre attempting another pr.



The kids at the gym train chest everyday, oh and bi's too.  I think you need to do moar research.


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2011)

I do push, pull and Legs.. What else is there to do?


----------



## independent (Jul 4, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I do push, pull and Legs.. What else is there to do?



Core training.


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2011)

Crunches?


----------



## CG (Jul 4, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Crunches?



Planks. Back ext. Ghr's
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2011)

So deadlifts and Squats don't work?


----------



## independent (Jul 4, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> So deadlifts and Squats don't work?



Obviously not for you.


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Obviously not for you.



How about a Knuckle Sammich?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> ANSWER ME GDI!



Cheque drop are bad news.  One of my HS mates used to compete in P'lifting.  This knig was 5'6/230 and benched 755, with a cheat shirt at his peak.  His shoulders are blowed out now and he's on liver meds.  I ran into him at the grocery store recently.  His dad was a pharmacist and apparently started giving him dbol when he was 16.

Scott Albano


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 4, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I do push, pull and Legs.. What else is there to do?




A split is better IMO, hittin' each muscle group 1xwk.  You'll hit that 350 a lot faster that way.  It gives you more time to recover.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 4, 2011)

mcgliff are u richard?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 4, 2011)

ceazur said:


> mcgliff are u richard?



Richard?  Nope.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 4, 2011)

where the fk is richardgears at


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2011)

ceazur said:


> where the fk is richardgears at



He died and went to visit Geared Jesus in heaven



And I don't do all three lifts in each day you fucking Hill Billy... 1 day for each


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy 4th July fkkers!!

I'm eating ribs and pussy to celebrate


----------



## independent (Jul 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Happy 4th July fkkers!!
> 
> I'm eating ribs and pussy to celebrate



I want to eat pussy but the lady is on the rag. I sure wish she would let me tap the backdoor.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I want to eat pussy but the lady is on the rag. I sure wish she would let me tap the backdoor.


 
will she do the chokesondick action?


----------



## vortrit (Jul 5, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> He died and went to visit Geared Jesus in heaven
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't do all three lifts in each day you fucking Hill Billy... 1 day for each



Hillbilly is one word. If you're going to call someone one... I'm just sayin'.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 5, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I _*want*_ to eat pussy.



wtf is wrong with you.


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2011)

Girls have Cooties


----------



## SFW (Jul 5, 2011)

Believable? lol

Methyl test is as effective an aromatase inhibitor as letrozole


----------



## independent (Jul 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> will she do the chokesondick action?



Thats what I ordered from the menu last night.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 5, 2011)

Jumped in the pool with my Blackberry Torch in my pocket yesterday.....Only was in for like 20 seconds but it's not working....took out the battery and letting it sit on the balcony...I heard rice helps dry it out...any thoughts ??


----------



## CG (Jul 5, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Jumped in the pool with my Blackberry Torch in my pocket yesterday.....Only was in for like 20 seconds but it's not working....took out the battery and letting it sit on the balcony...I heard rice helps dry it out...any thoughts ??



rice will help. if you did it within the first 15 minutes. im assuming you placed the battery back in and tried turning it on/charging it?

remove battery and back door, place in bowl of rice, keep somewhere dry, check it in 12-24 hours. if its not working i hope you have insurance. they have at least 3 different water sensors now.. 

good luck


----------



## CG (Jul 5, 2011)

oh yeah

gears, and bigger johnsons. 


> So, *anabolic steroid use is more likely to cause a post-puberty increase in the size of the man’s sex organ*. Use can lead to atrophy of the testes (not the penis) due to a shutdown of natural androgen levels, but this is widely known amongst AAS users and medical professionals to be a temporary effect.


----------



## SFW (Jul 5, 2011)

I knew it all along.


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2011)

So i just got back from a 3 hour beach layout. And I look like a mexican.. I was the tannest person there and the most Jacked to boot.

I was soooooo eye fucking this hot ass italian girl who was like 16 years old... omg i wanted to rape her holes in front of her mother!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 5, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> rice will help. if you did it within the first 15 minutes. im assuming you placed the battery back in and tried turning it on/charging it?
> 
> remove battery and back door, place in bowl of rice, keep somewhere dry, check it in 12-24 hours. if its not working i hope you have insurance. they have at least 3 different water sensors now..
> 
> good luck


 
Going to get rice right now...I've had the battery out for about 16 hours...put it back in and the red light sensor lights up, but the screen is black........Yeah, I have insurance........back to the Curve for now....hope the rice trick will work!!!!!


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 5, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I do push, pull and Legs.. What else is there to do?



How about rest? You cum guzzlin, best home gym pimpin, richard gears lovin, tranny fuckin, fat bitch taggin 'mo.  Resting is just as important as your lifting, you uphill gardening, chocolate starfish licking queer.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2011)

I do rest.. usually 3 days a week. I try to sfw 1 day on and 1 day off..

295lb Squat!


----------



## independent (Jul 5, 2011)

mooch2321 said:


> How about rest? You cum guzzlin, best home gym pimpin, richard gears lovin, tranny fuckin, fat bitch taggin 'mo.  Resting is just as important as your lifting, you uphill gardening, chocolate starfish licking queer.



Wow where the fuck have you been? Anabolicminds?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 5, 2011)

Brown-eye prowling notbigs........


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2011)

Get your weight up!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Wow where the fuck have you been? Anabolicminds?



Mooch enjoys making cancer- sufferers cry at Anabolic Minds


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 5, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Wow where the fuck have you been? Anabolicminds?



Rehab.......




theCaptn' said:


> Mooch enjoys making cancer- sufferers cry at Anabolic Minds



Bahaha......I forgot all about that tumor filled hack!!


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 5, 2011)

Uhhhh, holy shit cap.  I just noticed your a mod now?  Wtf!!??  that's kinda like bein the smartest kid on the short bus, huh?  Do newbs like saney send you e-blowskis or something?  Is this a paid position or do you just do it for the power?  What's did the drse council have to say about this turn of events?  Why wasn't I contacted via fb to weigh in on the councils decision?  Is it wrong that I think about very young boys when I masturbate?  How long have you been a mod?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm well renowned for abusing my powers of authority just like you abuse placebos. Do you even wo?


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm well renowned for abusing my powers of authority just like you abuse placebos. Do you even wo?



No, I don't lift weights per say......but what if I said I've only been fucking fat chicks lately.  Would that count?


----------



## SFW (Jul 5, 2011)

Salmon Q'ing, pipe measuring faggots!


----------



## SFW (Jul 5, 2011)

p.s. welcome back mooch. your arrival and CD's departure have not been noted nor has it raised any red flags.


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2011)

Go fuck yourself


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 5, 2011)

Where the fuck is Cellardoor? She's the only one I'm comfortable inter-anally administering my placeebs.


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 5, 2011)

So, ummm........cellardoor is a dude.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 5, 2011)

S/he is the only one I trust near my incredibly hairy anus. Got my pubes dreaded yo.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bmw (Jul 6, 2011)

mooch2321 said:


> So, ummm........cellardoor is a dude.



tranny bro.  

tranny.


----------



## Saney (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't feel my face


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2011)

mooch is pretty jerked for a midget. Makes a change from all the unjerked midgets Q'ing salmon around these here parts


----------



## SFW (Jul 6, 2011)

I was on my way to GNC for Plant sterols and celery seed extracts. Thought id shoot a quick video of my adventure. Enjoy.






YouTube Video


----------



## mooch2321 (Jul 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> I was on my way to GNC for Plant sterols and celery seed extracts. Thought id shoot a quick video of my adventure. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I was wondering who changed their name                                                                              to SFW.  This quote explains it all.  Hi josh


----------



## SFW (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes its me. Saved 3 cents a gallon this morn on 87. Cars pinging and stalling out but at least i saved. Anyway, hows being a not big working out?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> I was on my way to GNC for Plant sterols and celery seed extracts. Thought id shoot a quick video of my adventure. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SFW (Jul 6, 2011)

I think he hit 75 kmh. wouldnt want to hit the pavement in a spandex speedo going at that speed.


----------



## Saney (Jul 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> Yes its me. Saved 3 cents a gallon this morn on 87. Cars pinging and stalling out but at least i saved. Anyway, hows being a not big working out?



Did you just use the words "Not Big" and "working out" in the same sentence?


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Where the fuck is Cellardoor? She's the only one I'm comfortable inter-anally administering my placeebs.



So what did happen to our online slut?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> So what did happen to our online slut?


 
Sloot's been too lazy to switch accounts lately.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jul 6, 2011)

Got my hair Cut! Went to GNC and picked up some Plant Sterols and Casein Protein. 4lb tub of Nitro-Tech. Since it's within the first week of the month, i saved like 40$ on everything. So I used that money to flip some coke and almost break even on all my GNC spend'age today


SCOAR


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm going out to the Gay bars tonight!!!

Hopefully some gay men feel me up and buy me some drinks!! 

I can't live off of Selling Plant Sterols my entire life... jeez


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 7, 2011)

YouTube Video











AIC OWNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


R.I.P Layne Staley!!!


----------



## SFW (Jul 7, 2011)

Condomless Shemale Fuck And Internal - SexTube: free porn videos


----------



## ceazur (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ thats some gross shit


----------



## vortrit (Jul 7, 2011)

ceazur said:


> ^^ thats some gross shit



It's okay to do that. I looked it up in the bible.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2011)

I AP'd this chick that cummed so hard she curled up into a ball moaning make it stop, make it stop.

That was some funky shit I tell ya Jewlets. Anyone had similar?


----------



## CG (Jul 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I AP'd this chick that cummed so hard she curled up into a ball moaning make it stop, make it stop.
> 
> That was some funky shit I tell ya Jewlets. Anyone had similar?



Yep. Had a chick screaming and kicked me and said get the fuck off of me. Pulled out, she squirted. 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jul 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> Condomless Shemale Fuck And Internal - SexTube: free porn videos





Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jul 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> Condomless Shemale Fuck And Internal - SexTube: free porn videos



YouTube - ‪Kelly Shore about to do a shoot - Support Diosa Tequila - Owned by Cindy Taylor aka Jesse Jane!‬‏


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 7, 2011)

Fitlhy spaniard/cuban boat hybrid alert


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 7, 2011)

your way off mate


----------



## Tesla (Jul 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 7, 2011)

I would had ran this fucking creature over. 






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 7, 2011)

Chico suave version 






YouTube Video


----------



## ceazur (Jul 8, 2011)

chico, thats some nawty shit mayne


----------



## SFW (Jul 8, 2011)

This video makes my dick so hard. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jul 8, 2011)

You get shot by that gun ^^^ and your limbs are being torn off lol holy shit


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2011)

sloot, can you tell me again about that prostate massage experience you had?


----------



## SFW (Jul 8, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> You get shot by that gun ^^^ and your limbs are being torn off lol holy shit


 
@ 2:21 they turn an insurgent into pudding.


----------



## Saney (Jul 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> sloot, can you tell me again about that prostate massage experience you had?



Well, the one I got at the gay bar?

It was kinda sweet. Gay dudes do give better head.

They were all over me.. "Damn dude, what are you an ex pro wrestler or a Bodybuilder?"  "You're so jacked dude"

I even got a gay dudes number LOL He was some tall skinny black dude he talked my ear off.. Anyone wanna prank call his gay ass? LMFAO I think his name was Dean or sum10. I bet he gives a slammin BJ


----------



## SFW (Jul 8, 2011)

Lol good times


----------



## independent (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey SFW, why is your reputation button gone. I cant rep your dumbass.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't negg him.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 8, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I can't negg him.


----------



## Saney (Jul 8, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Hey SFW, why is your reputation button gone. I cant rep your dumbass.



Because he got banned today


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2011)

I will investigate.

By the way sloot, youre bright orangeness trumps my pale amber


----------



## Saney (Jul 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I will investigate.
> 
> By the way sloot, youre bright orangeness trumps my pale amber



I know


----------



## CG (Jul 8, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Because he got banned today



For arguing with that mercenary type rep T? Wtf.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jul 8, 2011)

yea he told me he was talking shit to Twist... He lives in the same area Twist does and he told me he was thinking about knocking him the fuck out lol


----------



## independent (Jul 8, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> yea he told me he was talking shit to Twist... He lives in the same area Twist does and he told me he was thinking about knocking him the fuck out lol



Doesnt Twist sell bunk research chems?


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 8, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Doesnt Twist sell bunk research chems?


  if its bunk knock him out


----------



## Tesla (Jul 8, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> if its bunk knock him out


 
ALL gears and Research Chems are bunk these days....This isn't the 80's anymore where da shit from Germany was fukkin' badass....you didn't even have to work-out back then it was so good.....just pinn Test, drop D-bols and drink beer and get jerked....lol


----------



## Tesla (Jul 8, 2011)

SFW in the apt. complex today and my buddy Rudy.........smashing whiskey in a water bottle while working out, lifts the same weight as me.......I spent fortunes on gear and research chems.........he drinks whiskey, spends no money on any gear or supps and out-lifts me.............FML 


Whiskey is my new SUPP of choice!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Doesnt Twist sell bunk research chems?



TwisT was having an unusually heavy flow day and didn't like being reminded of pale and unjerkedness. 

3 day ban for His Gearededness


----------



## Saney (Jul 8, 2011)

Just a 3 day ban?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


> SFW in the apt. complex today and my buddy Rudy.........smashing whiskey in a water bottle while working out, lifts the same weight as me.......I spent fortunes on gear and research chems.........he drinks whiskey, spends no money on any gear or supps and out-lifts me.............FML
> 
> 
> Whiskey is my new SUPP of choice!!!!!!!


 spending $$$$ on bunk shit ..spot on mate


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Just a 3 day ban?



Just 3. Twist needs to recognize his inferiority is all


----------



## Saney (Jul 8, 2011)

Prince just unbanned him


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Prince just unbanned him



Prince is the coolest Jew I know!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 9, 2011)

The Gas should be legal in every sport..........Dudes hammering 70+ bombs a year in baseball is pure entertainment.......








Guys getting jacked up in football..........gear in Nascar and Horse Racing....I want gear in EVERY sport...I want to be entertained...........Real Gear in all fukkin' sports........


I want to see guys like Bonds, Canseco, McGwire hittin' 70+ dingers a year...I WANT GEAR LEGAL IN EVERY FUKKIN" SPORT!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2011)

It's already legal in the LHJO 500


----------



## Tesla (Jul 9, 2011)

YouTube Video












Always a WINNER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jul 9, 2011)

I wish I was cool like Sheen so i could pick up girls with big noses


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2011)

like sarah jessica parker?


----------



## Saney (Jul 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> like sarah jessica parker?



Right. I love it when big nosed women snorkel through my golden showers


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 9, 2011)

I wanna see how gears would work in NASCAR.  Guys wreck or get a flat tire then then jump out of the window and start making up track on foot?  More wrecking on the track from 42 J&T alphas all trying to rear-end Danica Patrick?


----------



## Saney (Jul 9, 2011)

I hope GP gets busted and fucking raped for the rest of their nigger lives.

I FUCKING HATE that Suspension I got from them.. holy nigger fuck its garbage. I'd rather live in an apartment over crowded with mexicans then ever attempt to shoot that shit again.. fucking nigger god


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Saney (Jul 9, 2011)

Don't laugh at me!


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jul 9, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Don't laugh at me!


 

Would it clog with a 21? Just pin it with a bigger gauge.


----------



## Saney (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd eat her ass


----------



## Saney (Jul 9, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> Would it clog with a 21? Just pin it with a bigger gauge.



I'm gonna buy 23's again. 25's hurt less, but i'm a big boy and prefer speed over pleasure.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 9, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I hope GP gets busted and fucking raped for the rest of their nigger lives.
> 
> I FUCKING HATE that Suspension I got from them.. holy nigger fuck its garbage. I'd rather live in an apartment over crowded with mexicans then ever attempt to shoot that shit again.. fucking nigger god


 good stuff from GP?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 9, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> YouTube Video


 

   Fukkin' great pull SB..........


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fukkin' great pull SB..........



Song always makes me crack a smile.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 9, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Song always makes me crack a smile.


 
The video is the cheesiest ever, but damm that MF'er Steve Perry had sum ridiculous pipes!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2011)

SFW today. Just realised how jacked I truely are . . . thanks to Gears!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 10, 2011)

Any of you fruitcakes ever order from choicechems.com?  They're doing a 75% off sale but I wonder if they're good.  I must've ordered some m2 or maybe bac water from them at some point since I'm on their mailing list but must have been a long time ago.  Any experience w/ them?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 10, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I'm gonna buy 23's again. 25's hurt less, but i'm a big boy and prefer speed over pleasure.



Only used 23's myself but they didn't really hurt.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2011)

yeah, I tried some of their 2nd hand yamaka's once. Wasn't impressed. Their spare change change app would pick up quarters and their false comb-overs would only part to the right


----------



## CG (Jul 10, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Any of you fruitcakes ever order from choicechems.com?  They're doing a 75% off sale but I wonder if they're good.  I must've ordered some m2 or maybe bac water from them at some point since I'm on their mailing list but must have been a long time ago.  Any experience w/ them?



Selection\prices are OK. Nothin crazy

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 10, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Selection\prices are OK. Nothin crazy
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Cheaper than Sten, way moar selection, and shipping is at least half as cheap.


----------



## Saney (Jul 10, 2011)

They even have their own Phone Application.. they can't be a total shit i don't think


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, I'll prob place an oarder and see what's up.


----------



## Saney (Jul 10, 2011)

yea.. order some Torem for me

My boobs are getting too big for my 36 DD bra


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 10, 2011)

Torem is the shit.  Been on for an extended PCT and feel great.  Staying on for prob 6-8 weeks just to make sure I'm all the way bounced back from an extended cycle.  Started using D-Apartic acid a couple weeks ago and it seems to give a nice little boost.  It's a pretty cheap amino derivative w/ human studies showing it boosts test 40%.  Not a huge deal norally but you see the difference when you're coming back from heavy suppression.  Been getting acne and frequent wood on it, so it's doin something good.


----------



## Saney (Jul 10, 2011)

Now get me some Torem.

I'll PM you my addy


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 10, 2011)

They do ship to Jersey.  Just because cabs and ambulances won't go there doesn't mean anything.


----------



## minimal (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 10, 2011)

minimal said:


>



And that's why I pick up chicks at the library.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> YouTube Video


 

This makes me laugh everytime.........I can't thank you enough SB.....I needed a laugh tonight.........


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> This makes me laugh everytime.........I can't thank you enough SB.....I needed a laugh tonight.........








YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jul 10, 2011)

I can dead lift 405lbs!


Am I a Big yet?


----------



## Saney (Jul 10, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> YouTube Video



Is that a Pink and Black Checkered shirt he's wearing?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> YouTube Video


 







YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jul 10, 2011)

das sloot said:


> is that a pink and black checkered shirt he's wearing?



fucking answer me god damnit it!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 10, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> fucking answer me god damnit it!



Steve Perry answers to no man.






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jul 11, 2011)

Give me the god damn gears!!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey SB, top this one for cheesy-ness!! 







YouTube Video












That Mullet frickin' dominates!!!  lol


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 11, 2011)

Sup knigs? Work is killing me. No time for the GD CT. So who's abusin and who's still a NB?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Sup knigs? Work is killing me. No time for the GD CT. So who's abusin and who's still a NB?


 
I'm not abusing and a NB at 213.....but looking good for being natty!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Hey SB, top this one for cheesy-ness!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










YouTube Video











Pray I don't bring in some Hall & Oats.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 11, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


>


DGGIZZLE puerto rican jew nozzle


----------



## vortrit (Jul 11, 2011)

I think Silent Bob and Tesla should get a fucking room already.


----------



## SFW (Jul 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I think Silent Bob and Tesla should get a fucking room already.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I think Silent Bob and Tesla should get a fucking room already.





SFW said:


>



First crack at merlot and poolside trim ready to make some mistakes. 

So did someone say something about Joey Batts winning the Derby?  4 wasn't quite enough this year.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> So did someone say something about Joey Batts winning the Derby? 4 wasn't quite enough this year.


 
I suck at picking HR Derby winners.........I picked Mike Piazza to win like 10 years ago when he ended up getting 0...

"He was throwing me cutters, brah"


----------



## hagaroids (Jul 11, 2011)

miserable pukes ITT.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> miserable pukes ITT.



Tigerpumpin reps knigg


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

TREN GOD DAMNIT TREN!!!

I even locked that shit up telling myself I'd never use it again... I woke up to my Adam Lambert CD and it all hit me... The message was if i stopped using Tren, i'd become a silly little gay boy like Adam.. I didn't have a choice really.........































TREN!!!


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> TREN GOD DAMNIT TREN!!!
> 
> I even locked that shit up telling myself I'd never use it again... I woke up to my Adam Lambert CD and it all hit me... The message was if i stopped using Tren, i'd become a silly little gay boy like Adam.. I didn't have a choice really.........
> 
> ...







YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

I should start pinning estrogen and attempt a singing career


----------



## CG (Jul 12, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I should start pinning estrogen and attempt a singing career



If you become a tranny.... 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> If you become a tranny....
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



If I become a tranny, then SFW will hunt down my virgin ass


----------



## CG (Jul 12, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> If I become a tranny, then SFW will hunt down my virgin ass



fine

IM IN THE ON DECK CIRCLE! I GOT SECOND UP"S!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> If I become a tranny, then SFW will hunt down my virgin ass


 
Sum10 tells me your ass ain't no Virgin right now.


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Sum10 tells me your ass ain't no Virgin right now.



lol i used to fist my own ass before I got a girlfriend.. but its gotta be virgin-like now or close at least


I did however squat 315lbs x 4 just now..

Soon i'll be Jerked like my Uncle <3 <3 <3


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> lol i used to fist my own ass before I got a girlfriend.. but its gotta be virgin-like now or close at least
> 
> 
> I did however squat 315lbs x 4 just now..
> ...


 
You can only aspire to be as jerked and tan as me.......even with me being natty

Seriously though, I'm kinda proud of my jerked'ness in Natty stage!!

...and my Tan'ness is off the charts!!!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You can only aspire to be as jerked and tan as me.......even with me being natty
> 
> Seriously though, I'm kinda proud of my jerked'ness in Natty stage!!
> 
> ...and my Tan'ness is off the charts!!!!!



Did I miss the better pics of your new nieghbor down at the pool?


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You can only aspire to be as jerked and tan as me.......even with me being natty
> 
> Seriously though, I'm kinda proud of my jerked'ness in Natty stage!!
> 
> ...and my Tan'ness is off the charts!!!!!



One can dream..

But i didn't see you congratulating me tho... wtf old man?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Did I miss the better pics of your new nieghbor down at the pool?


 
I saw her walking her 2 poodles last night with some un-jerked knob.....I think she is boning this knob. 

He must be rich!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> One can dream..
> 
> But i didn't see you congratulating me tho... wtf old man?


 
Congrats Nephy!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

Took you long enough you neglectful SOB!


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2011)

206 lbs today. 

Time to celebrate my jerked and frail physique 






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^^ 
1st time on a computer I see


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

Prince disabled my ability to post YouTube videos for some reason..


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2011)

no you just dont know how to do it i bet. What a noobert mcnooberson!


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

I used to post videos all the time.. Then I posted a video of my ass and Prince hurt me


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> no you just dont know how to do it i bet. What a noobert mcnooberson!


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

Well if someone would kindly show me how its done then I can go back to posting vids.. this is kinda gay you know


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2011)

u on a pc or mobile?


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

Pc!


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2011)

lol @ that puerto rican bitch yelling at u on fb in ebonics. have u fucked natlie yet dude? u go to her crib. u sealed that deal yet???


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

I go to her house all the time.. but never smashed.. shes too much into a new guy all the time and its a major turn off..

and yea, that bitch be hittin me with the Ebonics... holy shit, its been a while since i've been in high school.. like for real?

Anyhow, Euro-King is giving me a hard time about ordering... i'd like to place it ASAP so I can get this shipping process started... fucking fags


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2011)

> Anyhow, Euro-King is giving me a hard time about ordering...


 
??


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

They stopped using AlertPay, and now use Paypal instead... but now you need a 2 order minimum to use it.. and i only have 1 previous order... fucking gay!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2011)

Back to topic!!!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2011)

> They stopped using AlertPay, and now use Paypal instead... but now you need a 2 order minimum to use it.. and i only have 1 previous order... fucking gay!


Weak.


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

very weak...


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Did I miss the better pics of your new nieghbor down at the pool?


 

Where were you? layed up in the VA with a shattered hip?


----------



## ceazur (Jul 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> Where were you? layed up in the VA with a shattered hip?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> Where were you? layed up in the VA with a shattered hip?


 
LOL....I was on my balcony watching her walk her 2 poodles with a NB Knobaholic!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> Where were you? layed up in the VA with a shattered hip?



Jersey shore. No need for hip reconstruction yet


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 12, 2011)

Whats up mah knigs?  I see the CT has gotten gay as fuck since I have been gone.  Got laid off so spent the last 9 months getting drunk and fat.  Now I have to fix it.  I'm back bitches.

Where is the Cap and his unjerked, undesirable chimp Saney?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 12, 2011)

Y'all ever tried valerian root?  I'm trying to avoid the natty ices, so I'm chillin with a few valerian root tabs for some evening chill time.  This shit is just like valium.  Not bad at all.  Beats the shit outta drinking beer.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2011)

jmorrison said:


> Got laid off so spent the last 9 months getting drunk and fat.


 
I got laid off too, but managed to get more jerked and tan.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 12, 2011)

I gotta find a place to sfw in Chiner.  Hopefully, the effin gym won't be a 30 min drive.  It's bad enough that there won't be any gears and prolly no creatine either.  Protien powder costs a fukking amr & leg over there also.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 12, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Back to topic!!!!!










YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jul 13, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> miserable pukes ITT.



Tiger pump it bitches!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I gotta find a place to sfw in Chiner.  Hopefully, the effin gym won't be a 30 min drive.  It's bad enough that there won't be any gears and prolly no creatine either.  Protien powder costs a fukking amr & leg over there also.



Lift chinamen and eat cats! 

GICH!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 13, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Lift chinamen and eat cats!
> 
> GICH!



Hmmm.  I'd have to lift a buncha those effers.  Most are Not Bigs.  There's definitely nothing wrong with eatin' some cat either.  You may be onto sum10 here.

GYCH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hmmm.  I'd have to lift a buncha those effers.  Most are Not Bigs.  There's definitely nothing wrong with eatin' some cat either.  You may be onto sum10 here.
> 
> GYCH!



roids, CT just hit 22,000 posts! GWCH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome!  Everyone here should celebrate today with some kind of public display of obscenity.  Pics or vids will also be in order.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 13, 2011)

Is LHJO an acceptable celebratory gesture?


----------



## CG (Jul 13, 2011)

My cockpic was an early celebration. Much like my preformance in the sack. Lmao

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 13, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Is LHJO an acceptable celebratory gesture?



Only if carried out on a bench in the mall, food court is also acceptable.  And FYI, an elementary school playground earns you triple points.


----------



## Saney (Jul 13, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Is LHJO an acceptable celebratory gesture?



Today is my birthday! Yay!


Everyone should give me a Dutch Rudder In Celebration!

And I got a call about another job making about 40% more than my old job...

That means MOAR GEARS!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 13, 2011)

@ Saney.....I already wished you a happy B Day 2 weeks ago you liar!!!


Back to topic!!!!!!!!!








YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jul 14, 2011)

Greeting dick lickers!


----------



## bmw (Jul 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Greeting dick lickers!



There you are!  The sheep were getting lonely!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Today is my birthday! Yay!
> 
> 
> Everyone should give me a Dutch Rudder In Celebration!
> ...


 
well, as a bday gift from all the CT, we've finally decided to make you a member of the DRSE


----------



## Saney (Jul 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> well, as a bday gift from all the CT, we've finally decided to make you a member of the DRSE



You know how some ppl want something until they have it??


Well, fuck them!  DRSE!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm sending Newman after that little yappy ass fuckin' dog next door!!!

Or I'm killing his little yappy ass myself!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2011)

Holy shit! 1 ml delt shot earlier went pretty bad. When i pulled out, it squirted like a sprinkler. It literally spurted for a good 1.5 seconds. Bathroom looked like a group of mexicans stabbed up some poor sob with a manicured beard.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 14, 2011)

Sup checkers.  Yep, I've had a delt squirter also.  Fucking scary shit.  I like quad shots the best nowadays.  I did 3ml this morning, with no blood at all.  I'ma try and get as jerked as possible in the next 3 wks, then start a long ass PCT after getting across the pond.  I gots 2 bottles of tamoxifen Citr8.  I'm hoping that'll get the boyz up and ronnin'.  

Happy Bday saney.  We'll have to all fly to Joisey for a DRSE gang rapin' to help you celebr8.  And, there's no getting out of the DRSE.  It's either membership for life or straight to the gulag.


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2011)

Peptides might be something to consider while over there. Im pretty sure its legal, just not for export.


----------



## Saney (Jul 14, 2011)

Well Just in case anybody was wondering NEVER wear a Hawaiian shirt to an Interview...


----------



## CG (Jul 14, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Well Just in case anybody was wondering NEVER wear a Hawaiian shirt to an Interview...



Srsly?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## independent (Jul 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> Holy shit! 1 ml delt shot earlier went pretty bad. When i pulled out, it squirted like a sprinkler. It literally spurted for a good 1.5 seconds. Bathroom looked like a group of mexicans stabbed up some poor sob with a manicured beard.



Your body is shutting down most likely.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 14, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Your body is shutting down most likely.



great diagnosis einstein


----------



## CG (Jul 14, 2011)

So I checked out one of the wp inj vids before.. and this came up..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIiCfNdyTX0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk
Edit: no, you're not about to get rick rolled lol


----------



## ceazur (Jul 14, 2011)

grant, im fuckin googlin your phone, im sick of seein it thinking your im'n from a military radio


----------



## independent (Jul 14, 2011)

ceazur said:


> great diagnosis einstein



Thank you. At least someone recognizes my intelligence.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 14, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Thank you. At least someone recognizes my intelligence.



its hard to not acknowledge such geniusness


----------



## CG (Jul 14, 2011)

ceazur said:


> grant, im fuckin googlin your phone, im sick of seein it thinking your im'n from a military radio



hahaha any luck yet?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> Bathroom looked like a group of mexicans stabbed up some poor sob with a manicured beard.


 
Kinda cold. I can handle it, though!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 14, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Well Just in case anybody was wondering NEVER wear a Hawaiian shirt to an Interview...



You didn't!  Everyone knows you wear a tank top so they can see the size of your gunz.


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 14, 2011)

This blows.  I was sposed to SFLegz today, but got a respiratory infection and feel like shit.  Just pinned this am also.  What a waste.  I only have 3 weeks to get as jerked as possible before a long ass PCT and likely becoming a not big.


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Kinda cold. I can handle it, though!


 

 i was outta line..i...apologize. 

check pms for junk pictoros


----------



## Saney (Jul 14, 2011)

I think tomorrow is the day i melt down some plant sterols and inject them intra-anally


A friend of mine (not really) started shooting up and both his ankles swelled up like a mofo LOL


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I think tomorrow is the day i melt down some plant sterols and inject them intra-anally
> 
> 
> A friend of mine (not really) started shooting up and both his ankles swelled up like a mofo LOL


 
you been selling estrodial-infused plant sterols again?


----------



## Saney (Jul 14, 2011)

Everyone, i have an announcement to make


I was Molested tonight!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Everyone, i have an announcement to make
> 
> 
> I was Molested tonight!


 
By Henry Rollins dressed as a Nazi?


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Everyone, i have an announcement to make
> 
> 
> I was Molested tonight!


 

by the guy you gave ur number to at the gay bar? You need to stop doing that though. Not that theres anything wrong with that lifestyle.


----------



## bmw (Jul 15, 2011)

All you LHJO'ers, check out this thread:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...u-think-they-make-left-hand-version-lhjo.html

I'm looking into a business opportunity!!! 

GYCH!


----------



## bmw (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 15, 2011)

Any of you cunts ran an Anabeta abuser? That shit makes plant sterols look like ... er. ... Gears!


----------



## Saney (Jul 15, 2011)

So i'm going on a date today with some handsome.. No John, i'm not replacing you as my meat head boyfriend.. but he seems rich and is willing to massage my hole on demand..

I can't even get a phone call from you....


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Any of you cunts ran an Anabeta abuser? That shit makes plant sterols look like ... er. ... Gears!



You better stop hanging around anabolicminds. Browse around that place and you will be buying placebos like crazy.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2011)

Possible faggotry in the AS!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/137675-gymrat4life-scams-world-pharma.html

This sheep-tickler has negged the HNIC.  I need some DSRE assistance.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 15, 2011)

jmorrison said:


> Possible faggotry in the AS!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/137675-gymrat4life-scams-world-pharma.html
> 
> This sheep-tickler has negged the HNIC. I need some DSRE assistance.


 nothing like overprice.com mate


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 15, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> nothing like overprice.com mate


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 15, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> So i'm going on a date today with some handsome.. No John, i'm not replacing you as my meat head boyfriend.. but he seems rich and is willing to massage my hole on demand..
> 
> I can't even get a phone call from you....



Johnny lives about 2000 miles away.  That long distance shit never works.  Time to move on, especially if this guys rich and gives you anal sphincter massages on demand.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 15, 2011)

Is anyone else's chat box on FB fucked up?  It won't let me see wtf is online.


----------



## bmw (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2011)

jmorrison said:


> Possible faggotry in the AS!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/137675-gymrat4life-scams-world-pharma.html
> 
> This sheep-tickler has negged the HNIC. I need some DSRE assistance.


 
werd on the street is GymRat is a reverse scammer . .  that is all


----------



## Saney (Jul 16, 2011)

I got my finger wet last night!!!

her pussy actually smelled good... i'm about to smash on that vag EARLY!!! 



Pics or GTFO????


----------



## Tesla (Jul 16, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Pics or GTFO????


 

You know the rules!!!


----------



## Saney (Jul 16, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You know the rules!!!



can I pay you off with Gears instead of providing proof?


----------



## SFW (Jul 16, 2011)

> I call police if u take 1 picture!!


 
Kid Caught Masturbating In School Video


----------



## Saney (Jul 16, 2011)

SFW, stop being small.


Thanks


----------



## SFW (Jul 16, 2011)

I know. So sell me some Drol to rectify the situation. wtf kind of friend are you??


----------



## Saney (Jul 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> I know. So sell me some Drol to rectify the situation. wtf kind of friend are you??



I didn't think we were friends... And i'm using the Drol you originally passed up..


I'm hoping my buddy comes through with some Liquid orals so I can correctly dose some Drol at 75mg ED... I don't feel shit at 50mg..

MOAR GEARS!!!


----------



## SFW (Jul 16, 2011)

How about you do some abdominal/core work. Jacked arms and a chewed bubble gum torso is not what's hot in Milan this summer.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 16, 2011)

Sup with all the old  hair band vids!  SFLegz today.  Throwed up 315 for 12, 10, 9 after a warmup with 225x15.  Guess I wasn't over this bug.  Almost thowed up after doing squats and leg stentions.  Had to go lay down on the couch for 30 min and cut it short.  Gonna hit back/bis manana.  Hope this shit is gone by then.  Maybe some vikage and natties will make it all better 2nite.


----------



## SFW (Jul 16, 2011)

fucking word. wish i had some vikes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2011)

It's my mission to eat 1kg of chilli today


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> It's my mission to eat 1kg of chilli today



Eating in kilos?   I guess that's how that Kobayashi trains too.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 16, 2011)

YouTube Video











"The Most Bizarre and Popular Story, a 42-year-old Russian woman, Tatiata Kozhevnikova, claims to have the worlds strongest vagina.The athletic Russian blond beauty has been training her private parts for some 15 years. She has lifted some 14 kilograms worth of weights almost 31 pounds to prove it. From Novosibirsk, Russia, Tatiata Kozhevnikova has been exercising her intimate muscles on a daily basis and has even made her way into the Guinness Book of Records as the possessor of the worlds strongest vagina."



World's Strongest - Oddee.com (worlds strongest kid , the strongest in the world)


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 16, 2011)

Shit.  I need to eat in kilos.  I weighed today and I'm down to 225.  I haven't been keeping up with my diet and only eating 3 meals per day and I dropped a shitload.  I'm prolly 32" in the waist, coz my 34's are hanging off me.  I wanna get at least 10-15lbs back on in the next 3 weeks.  It won't be hard, but this shit's frustrating.  I'm afraid that with PCT and eating a Chinese diet, and working all the time, I could approach Not Big status if I ain't careful.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> fucking word. wish i had some vikes.



Werd.  This shit is sweet.  I'm diggin it.  But, I'm about out.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 16, 2011)

Whats up negros.


----------



## SFW (Jul 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> It's my mission to eat 1kg of chilli today


 

wtf? At least throw some crackers in there. and cheese.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jul 16, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Damn son, Thats crazy! Her vag can outlift some of you pussies!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 16, 2011)

You DGG just hit me up on FB.  Is that knig still banned?


----------



## SFW (Jul 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Shit. I need to eat in kilos. I weighed today and I'm down to 225. I haven't been keeping up with my diet and only eating 3 meals per day and I dropped a shitload. I'm prolly 32" in the waist, coz my 34's are hanging off me. I wanna get at least 10-15lbs back on in the next 3 weeks. It won't be hard, but this shit's frustrating. I'm afraid that with PCT and eating a Chinese diet, and working all the time, I could approach Not Big status if I ain't careful.


 
have u ever seriously seen cat over there on the menu? I know they eat that shir. they eat everything...turtles, eels, even certain bugs. but id eat a fried cat leg if i was hungry.


----------



## SFW (Jul 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You DGG just hit me up on FB. Is that knig still banned?


Hes not banned. Hes just a fag and wont sign on.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> wtf? At least throw some crackers in there. and cheese.


 
full of kidney beans, chickpeas, garlic, fresh basil . . . turning my home into the ultimate dutch oven


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 17, 2011)

booyah!! turd cloud city. Close the windows and enjoy the full power


----------



## Saney (Jul 17, 2011)

I jizzed the biggest load ever on that bitch last night... fucking felt like i had two back to back orgasms... shit was sweet.. her pussy was tight for being a fat whore


GEARSASIS!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> have u ever seriously seen cat over there on the menu? I know they eat that shir. they eat everything...turtles, eels, even certain bugs. but id eat a fried cat leg if i was hungry.



I think the cat thang is just rumor.  I've never heard of anyone eating it over there.  They do eat dog like it ain't nobody's bidness tho,


----------



## SFW (Jul 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jul 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 17, 2011)

Soccer has got to be the most boring sport on Earth to watch.........I'm Patriotic and rooting for The USA, but God Damm this is boring!!!!!!!!


----------



## independent (Jul 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Soccer has got to be the most boring sport on Earth to watch.........I'm Patriotic and rooting for The USA, but God Damm this is boring!!!!!!!!



Im gonna lhjo to that last header


----------



## ceazur (Jul 17, 2011)

japan


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats to the Japs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 17, 2011)

Post links to what ever you jerked off to today, i shall choose a winner and follow suit. Massive rep power, dutch rudders, and polyp scraping are all the available prizes as of now.


----------



## SFW (Jul 17, 2011)

anyone ever walk into a store for a can of skoal and then left with bath salts and incense? FUCKING ANSWER!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> anyone ever walk into a store for a can of skoal and then left with bath salts and incense? FUCKING ANSWER!



You fixin to get high on bath salts or sum10?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> anyone ever walk into a store for a can of skoal and then left with bath salts and incense? FUCKING ANSWER!



Bi-WINNING!!!

Keep that skoal baby, K2 and Bath Salts FTW!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Soccer has got to be the most boring sport on Earth to watch.........I'm Patriotic and rooting for The USA, but God Damm this is boring!!!!!!!!



Rooting = AP downunder


----------



## Tesla (Jul 17, 2011)

YouTube Video









 

JR Effin" Owns


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm rooting the U.S.A. ....... dead up it's flabby ass


----------



## Tesla (Jul 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Rooting = AP downunder



Soccer blows.  It's one of the few sports that you can watch for an hour before anyone skoars.  When you get to the end, it's like 3-2 and you're all like "it's over??".


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



It was a sad day when JR got shot.  Errbody was getting shot back then.  John Lennon, Ronald Reagan, Buckwheat, the Pope, Anwar Sadat.  The early 80s was a deadly time.


----------



## SFW (Jul 17, 2011)

Word. errry1 was tryin to impress Jodie foster back then. Lil did they know shes a total dyke though.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 17, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It was a sad day when JR got shot. Errbody was getting shot back then. John Lennon, Ronald Reagan, Buckwheat, the Pope, Anwar Sadat. The early 80s was a deadly time.


 
Jock was such a bad ass..........just layed down the frickin' law to Bobby..."Real power is something you take"


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 17, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It was a sad day when JR got shot.  Errbody was getting shot back then.  John Lennon, Ronald Reagan, Buckwheat, the Pope, Anwar Sadat.  The early 80s was a deadly time.








YouTube Video











Rooting for team USA.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm rooting for the DRSE


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm rooting for the DRSE



Pics of rhubarb w/ DRSE written on shaft?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CG (Jul 17, 2011)

Fml longest weekend evar.
Sfw Thursday. Stripped weights after yates rows. dropped 10lb plate on my big toe, right foot. Broken toe. 
Friday, beach all day. Cheesesteak and ish. Good fuckin day. Went out got drunk as shit. Almost fought a bouncer.
Last night some ginger pr cunt called my girl a fat cnt and slapped her. So my girl beat the ever lovin shit outta this bitch. Good time
Korean bbq in nyc tonight. 5$ martinis? Oh yeah.

Back to sfw tomorrow, legs gona be interesting!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounds like your girl bet the piss out of Saney's Ex


----------



## bmw (Jul 17, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I didn't think we were friends... And i'm using the Drol you originally passed up..
> 
> 
> I'm hoping my buddy comes through with some Liquid orals so I can correctly dose some Drol at 75mg ED... I don't feel shit at 50mg..
> ...



50 and 75 mg of drol???

jesus, bump that shit to at least 100 you fuckin pussy.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 18, 2011)

YouTube Video











Romo is no Steve Perry...LOL


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2011)

bmw said:


> 50 and 75 mg of drol???
> 
> jesus, bump that shit to at least 100 you fuckin pussy.



well, I wanted to only raise the dose 50%.. I figured that'd be a safe bet.


----------



## SFW (Jul 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 18, 2011)

This never gets old...watching 46 year old Nolan Ryan punishing a young Robin Ventura....I never noticed before about half way thru that Bo Jackson was in there mixing it up!!!!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol ventura ran right into a headlock/face pounding


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2011)

It looked like Bo was using some kinda Testosterone.. hmmmm


----------



## ceazur (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> It looked like Bo was using some kinda Testosterone.. hmmmm


 

If anything, Nolan was geared up.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 18, 2011)

Sup knigs.  Kickin' it here in Houston 2nite.  That's one fuck'd up drive from Bham to Houston.  Friggin back's killin' me.  Chillin with a coupla natties watching Family Guy.  I wish one of the Messicans outside could hook me up with some chronic.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup knigs.  Kickin' it here in Houston 2nite.  That's one fuck'd up drive from Bham to Houston.  Friggin back's killin' me.  Chillin with a coupla natties watching Family Guy.  I wish one of the Messicans outside could hook me up with some chronic.



Get your weight up you small BITCH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 18, 2011)

Werd.  I'm moar cut than I ever been, but I've wasted away to 225.   I gotta start eating like a mofo.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 18, 2011)

Sole Possession of 1st...........


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2011)

fuck the Pirates... and fuck everyone who's natty... fucking NB's!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> fuck the Pirates... and fuck everyone who's natty... fucking NB's!!!


 
Is that anyway to address Uncle Al?


----------



## SFW (Jul 19, 2011)

Neph is hurting. He just found out some girl he talks to online is preg with his octuplets.


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Is that anyway to address Uncle Al?



I'm sowwy


And your right Johnie, I need to push her down the stairs ASAP!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 19, 2011)

YouTube Video











Hammer was awesome!!!


----------



## SFW (Jul 19, 2011)

id like to hammer saneys main squeeze ashley. Mhhmm


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> id like to hammer saneys main squeeze ashley. Mhhmm



Her and I don't even talk anymore :-(

We are barely friends :-(


----------



## SFW (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah because ur not tan or jerked enough. need pointers? hit me up on PM bitch nigga. Oh and i sent that priority. I still feel like im getting raped on this deal but oh well.


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2011)

couple M2's and Test E isn't the worst.. plus i'm sending you a gay placebo


----------



## SFW (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh thank god. I love placebo effects!


----------



## SFW (Jul 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2011)

Do you have to keep your aicar in the freezer? I'mma run it for a bit with some gw1516 and see if I can't turn into a Kenyan. NYC marathon, prepare to be owned.


----------



## CG (Jul 19, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Do you have to keep your aicar in the freezer? I'mma run it for a bit with some gw1516 and see if I can't turn into a Kenyan. NYC marathon, prepare to be owned.



Orly? Who's are you using?? Let me know what you think. Hit the peptide thread in the rc section if you got q's broham

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## CG (Jul 20, 2011)

Tesla said:


>



Ass pirates everywhere...


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 20, 2011)

In first by a mere half game and yet we still have to see this f*cking patch again?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 20, 2011)

Putin's female fans call for 3rd presidency
My Way News - Putin's female fans call for 3rd presidency

Started hearing this song in my head as I read the article: 





YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> In first by a mere half game and yet we still have to see this f*cking patch again?


----------



## SFW (Jul 20, 2011)

This is what coke does to people






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Jul 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> This is what coke does to people
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure this is not one of your home videos?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 20, 2011)

LOL you can hear SFW say 'yes' multiple time while he is video taping.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 20, 2011)

DRSE is a thing of the past, The capt't has lost control.


----------



## CG (Jul 20, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> DRSE is a thing of the past, The capt't has lost control.



Blasphemy! Neg this man! Lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 20, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Blasphemy! Neg this man! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Negged and warned!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 20, 2011)

TX State Troopers suck!  So I'm driving back from Houston, minding my own bidness.  I stop to grab some lunch and get some gas.  Whilst I'm at the Shell, i see some Sparks and my mouth starts watering.  It's a 10hr drive back to Bham from Houston, so I'm thinking I'll grab a Sparks for the road.  In fact, I grabbed two.  So, I'm cruzin' down I10, minding my own Got-dam bidness, when all the sudden I look in my rearview mirror and what do I see, but an undercover SUV with blue and red lights flashing from the windshield.  

I'm thinking "oh fuck!"  What do I do with this friggin half full Sparks in the middle console??  So, I figure fuck it, it's going under the seat, full or not.  I grab the laptop case and pull it to the front seat to cover up the other.  The cop walks up to the passenger window and immediately reaches in and moves the computer case, sees the other Sparks, and he's like "step out of the vehicle."  So I get out and this dick asks me all kinds of questions; where'd you come from, how much have you had to drink, where you going, etc.  I told him I was in Houston, going to the Chinese Consulate to get some documentation done and he asks to see the docs for proof.  Then, he's like "do you have anything illegal in the car, drugs, human remains, or anything else? (yes, he literally said "human remains")"  I snickered and was like "no sir." So, this cock searches my ride.  He finds the half full Sparks under the seat and he says "man I don't like being lied to."  So, I had to apologize for lying and told him I was just nervous coz I've never been pulled ovefr and questioned like this.  Then he's like "Next time, just tell me the truth."  Then, he hands me my license back and says "okay, you can go on your way now."  I thought he was gonna ask for my internal passport to cross state lines.  It was like being in the friggin USSR.  I fukkin hate TX state troopers now.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2011)

^^^^ That's definite  material!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jul 20, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> TX State Troopers suck! So I'm driving back from Houston, minding my own bidness. I stop to grab some lunch and get some gas. Whilst I'm at the Shell, i see some Sparks and my mouth starts watering. It's a 10hr drive back to Bham from Houston, so I'm thinking I'll grab a Sparks for the road. In fact, I grabbed two. So, I'm cruzin' down I10, minding my own Got-dam bidness, when all the sudden I look in my rearview mirror and what do I see, but an undercover SUV with blue and red lights flashing from the windshield.
> 
> I'm thinking "oh fuck!" What do I do with this friggin half full Sparks in the middle console?? So, I figure fuck it, it's going under the seat, full or not. I grab the laptop case and pull it to the front seat to cover up the other. The cop walks up to the passenger window and immediately reaches in and moves the computer case, sees the other Sparks, and he's like "step out of the vehicle." So I get out and this dick asks me all kinds of questions; where'd you come from, how much have you had to drink, where you going, etc. I told him I was in Houston, going to the Chinese Consulate to get some documentation done and he asks to see the docs for proof. Then, he's like "do you have anything illegal in the car, drugs, human remains, or anything else? (yes, he literally said "human remains")" I snickered and was like "no sir." So, this cock searches my ride. He finds the half full Sparks under the seat and he says "man I don't like being lied to." So, I had to apologize for lying and told him I was just nervous coz I've never been pulled ovefr and questioned like this. Then he's like "Next time, just tell me the truth." Then, he hands me my license back and says "okay, you can go on your way now." I thought he was gonna ask for my internal passport to cross state lines. It was like being in the friggin USSR. I fukkin hate TX state troopers now.


 
Bro, youre lucky. he could of hauled you in for an open container. No idea why you consented for him to search. 






YouTube Video


----------



## CG (Jul 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> Bro, youre lucky. he could of hauled you in for an open container. No idea why you consented for him to search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Open containers ain't illegal in tx boy


Edit: calling you boy cause I'm jelly of the tan
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2011)

YouTube Video












Angus was bumpin' major rock and Bon was hammered on Jack!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> Bro, youre lucky. he could of hauled you in for an open container. No idea why you consented for him to search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, he already knew at that point that I'd taken a drink.  I figured if I didn't cooperate, he'd already have a reason to run me in.  If he hadn't seen the brewskie, I'd have told him to go fuck himself.


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm on my way to McDonald's to do my Orientation.. In my Rental Car!!!


Why am I using a Rental Car you ask? Because two days ago my nigger car decides to fuck up for no reason at all.. I took it to my Mechanic and he's gonna charge me 565$ to have that bitch fixed... so now on top of that i get charged another 60$ for the rental car FOR 1 NIGGER DAY!!  At least its a nice car.  Grand Marquis

So I ate some Injun last night.. She had came over and was like "what did that guy john say about spirits, and what's an Injun?" LMFAO 

I actually didn't know how to respond to that.. So I pulled my cock out and slapped her in hopes to change the subject... It worked 


GYCH!


----------



## ceazur (Jul 21, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I'm on my way to McDonald's to do my Orientation.. In my Rental Car!!!
> 
> 
> Why am I using a Rental Car you ask? Because two days ago my nigger car decides to fuck up for no reason at all.. I took it to my Mechanic and he's gonna charge me 565$ to have that bitch fixed... so now on top of that i get charged another 60$ for the rental car FOR 1 NIGGER DAY!! At least its a nice car. Grand Marquis
> ...


 
Grand marquis are for thugs


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2011)

ceazur said:


> Grand marquis are for thugs



Exactly bro.. I'll be straight fucking Gangster running up in that McyDee's


----------



## SFW (Jul 21, 2011)

And 80 yr olds. Nice whip sane.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 21, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> TX State Troopers suck! So I'm driving back from Houston, minding my own bidness. I stop to grab some lunch and get some gas. Whilst I'm at the Shell, i see some Sparks and my mouth starts watering. It's a 10hr drive back to Bham from Houston, so I'm thinking I'll grab a Sparks for the road. In fact, I grabbed two. So, I'm cruzin' down I10, minding my own Got-dam bidness, when all the sudden I look in my rearview mirror and what do I see, but an undercover SUV with blue and red lights flashing from the windshield.
> 
> I'm thinking "oh fuck!" What do I do with this friggin half full Sparks in the middle console?? So, I figure fuck it, it's going under the seat, full or not. I grab the laptop case and pull it to the front seat to cover up the other. The cop walks up to the passenger window and immediately reaches in and moves the computer case, sees the other Sparks, and he's like "step out of the vehicle." So I get out and this dick asks me all kinds of questions; where'd you come from, how much have you had to drink, where you going, etc. I told him I was in Houston, going to the Chinese Consulate to get some documentation done and he asks to see the docs for proof. Then, he's like "do you have anything illegal in the car, drugs, human remains, or anything else? (yes, he literally said "human remains")" I snickered and was like "no sir." So, this cock searches my ride. He finds the half full Sparks under the seat and he says "man I don't like being lied to." So, I had to apologize for lying and told him I was just nervous coz I've never been pulled ovefr and questioned like this. Then he's like "Next time, just tell me the truth." Then, he hands me my license back and says "okay, you can go on your way now." I thought he was gonna ask for my internal passport to cross state lines. It was like being in the friggin USSR. I fukkin hate TX state troopers now.


 

Sparks are likie 6.0 right? and you have the tolerance of a 12 yr old catholic school girl. YOu sure you werent drunk??


----------



## ceazur (Jul 21, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Exactly bro.. I'll be straight fucking Gangster running up in that McyDee's


 
what kinda fukn orientation takes place at mcd's?


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2011)

SFW said:


> And 80 yr olds. Nice whip sane.



I agree. I might pick up a hooker on my way home.. I mean, I myzle


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2011)

SFW said:


> And 80 yr olds. Nice whip sane.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...ll-non-africans-neanderthals.html#post2388611


----------



## SFW (Jul 21, 2011)

I dont get it?


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2011)

SFW said:


> I dont get it?



That's what i said to you when that Axio package you had shipped to me came in and I told you i didn't trust you and you went Ape shit and had me call LOL


----------



## SFW (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh and take a pic of that pill so i can post


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2011)

SFW said:


> Oh and take a pic of that pill so i can post



Ok. I'll email you the pic. I gotta finish getting ready for Orientation. McDonald's won't hire me if i'm late like all the other niggers... because they have an excuse.. me being white, i should arrive an hour early


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> DRSE is a thing of the past, The capt't has lost control.



Cretin, you understand nothing of this organisation


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2011)

Can all my fellow Clean Threaders do me a HUGE favor and tell this small cock sucker that he's fucking small and to stop accusing me of using steroids because i'm so much more jerked than he is... holy fucking shit


https://www.facebook.com/njuliano2


----------



## SFW (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol he accused u? Who the fuck is he. _FDA girls'_ main squeeze or sum10?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2011)

Got to love those Personal trainer/ Business Men types. Tell him to jam that bosun ball up his brown eye


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2011)

SFW said:


> Lol he accused u? Who the fuck is he. _FDA girls'_ main squeeze or sum10?



Actually yes. They went on a couple dates and he straight up accused me..

 Use Your other account and hit him up.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 21, 2011)

he looks like he works at home depot or something.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 21, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> DRSE is a thing of the past, The capt't has lost control.




Drunk typing


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 21, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Ok. I'll email you the pic. I gotta finish getting ready for Orientation. McDonald's won't hire me if i'm late like all the other niggers... because they have an excuse.. me being white, i should arrive an hour early


----------



## CG (Jul 21, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Can all my fellow Clean Threaders do me a HUGE favor and tell this small cock sucker that he's fucking small and to stop accusing me of using steroids because i'm so much more jerked than he is... holy fucking shit
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/njuliano2



What is this nb fuckin 40 years old??? Lmao

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jul 21, 2011)

This NFL Lockout is really pissing me off....Fuck Roger Goodell for blowing smoke up my ass.....and if Vincent Jackson fucks up the players vote tonight I'm gonna fucking kill that fucker.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 21, 2011)

Sup knig knogs!  Just got back to sweet home Bammer.  Can't w8 to hop on that plane and gtf to Beijing.  

I'm kickin' the gears now .  Looks like I'll have to be natty from now on.  Gonna start a long ass PCT next week with Nolva.  From all the research I been doing lately, Nolva is superior to clomid for PCT.  I was glad to C that since I already bought 2 bottles of it a year ago just in case gyno showed up.  Hopefully, after a coupla 6 week rounds of PCT, the boyz will get back up and ronnin'.


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2011)

I had my orientation today!!! so i guess i worked for about 3 hours on the clock. 

Tomorrow is my first full shift!! i'm so excited! They are making me work outside tomorrow.. not sure how i'll feel about that... I just hope i don't get jumped or anything 

will the Gears save me?? 

And I think my Spic ass ex girlfriend finally gave up with the whole "I'm Pregnant with twins" act..   FUCKING SPIC BITCH!


----------



## CG (Jul 21, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I had my orientation today!!! so i guess i worked for about 3 hours on the clock.
> 
> Tomorrow is my first full shift!! i'm so excited! They are making me work outside tomorrow.. not sure how i'll feel about that... I just hope i don't get jumped or anything
> 
> ...



Thought it was triplets? Lying ass bitch.. NEVER PULL THE GOALIE SON.


GOOD luck tomorrow, its gon be hawt
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 21, 2011)

A werd of advices.  Don't poke them Ricans anymoar!  If you're gonna work at McD's, that may be easier said than done tho.  My next door neighbor's son was an assistant mgr at McD's and ended up dating a Mex chick.  If you think you don't wanna have kids, just get snipped now.  That way, if a chick tells you that you knocked her up, you'll know she's BSing.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2011)

dude, abusing the Gears is amazing... i can't get no bitch preggo on this fucking Tren lol




GEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CG (Jul 21, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> dude, abusing the Gears is amazing... i can't get no bitch preggo on this fucking Tren lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol no hcg eh? 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2011)

fuck HCG!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 21, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> dude, abusing the Gears is amazing... i can't get no bitch preggo on this fucking Tren lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't take nuthin for granted.  There's still some swimmers in the load of yers, prolly enuff to get the next messican chick you pork knocked up.


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Don't take nuthin for granted.  There's still some swimmers in the load of yers, prolly enuff to get the next messican chick you pork knocked up.



werd!


----------



## CG (Jul 21, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> fuck HCG!



Word? Errybody loves 



PREGNANT SPIC BROAD PISS! 

Lolz


That's all it really is

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2011)

Roger Goodell can blow me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fucking smoke blowing piece of shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jul 22, 2011)

Season Finale of Spartacus is Bad ass...


I haven't sfw in days... today i must break new records!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2011)

Speaking of e-lifts. My puny arms managed 5 reps of bench at 242lb. Believe it or not thats a goddam record for me  

Shit, this EQ business may actually be werking. My squats have gone up too - deep 330 for 5, I'll be hitting over 350-360 for sure when I ace the tren in a few weeks


----------



## Saney (Jul 22, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Speaking of e-lifts. My puny arms managed 5 reps of bench at 242lb. Believe it or not thats a goddam record for me
> 
> Shit, this EQ business may actually be werking. My squats have gone up too - deep 330 for 5, I'll be hitting over 350-360 for sure when I ace the tren in a few weeks



I hit deep squats 350 x 3... get your fucking weight up nigger!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I hit deep squats 350 x 3... get your fucking weight up nigger!



 . . .Yet you still resemble a miss-shapen potato with toothpicks for legs


----------



## Saney (Jul 22, 2011)

lol... i'll work on my reps after i build lots of strength on this cycle.. I plan on doing two different Winny Cycles so I can shed some blub.. i'm way too big @ 235lbs


----------



## CG (Jul 22, 2011)

sfw in a bit.. kinda nervous about yates rows.. last time i was so gassed after them i slipped and dropped a plate on my big toe. and broke that ish.. ugh


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> sfw in a bit.. kinda nervous about yates rows.. last time i was so gassed after them i slipped and dropped a plate on my big toe. and broke that ish.. ugh



You sound kinda fragile....


----------



## CG (Jul 22, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> You sound kinda fragile....



RESPECT MA FRAGILE BONES GDI!!!

first broken bone evar was when i busted my hand. second was courtesy of a 10lb plate, straight down from 6 feet up. 


is this what osteoperosis feels like?!!?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2011)

I saw latskys slim pinning npp into his pec vid. Looks like the way to go for ED style pinning. 

Was back loading the slin using a std  23 gauge, took fk all to get the oil in. 

Gears GDI?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2011)

Some nb albino knob is wearing a Speedo at the pool right now...Some ppl have no fukkin' clue!!! 

...and he thinks he's cool...wtf


----------



## SFW (Jul 22, 2011)

state troopers got me. Gave me a break and put down 9 mph over instead of 15. 
Some of em are decent it seems.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2011)

Merlot. Lobster. LHJO


----------



## Saney (Jul 23, 2011)

All you Wine Drinkers out there, ya'll should check the the wine called "Apothic Red"

its a blend between 3 grapes, Merlot, Red Zin, and Syrah. It's a "tad" bit sweet. But pretty good. I'm a dry wine lover and its not too bad. about 11$ (so yes Al you can afford it)


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 23, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Speaking of e-lifts. My puny arms managed 5 reps of bench at 242lb. Believe it or not thats a goddam record for me
> 
> Shit, this EQ business may actually be werking. My squats have gone up too - deep 330 for 5, I'll be hitting over 350-360 for sure when I ace the tren in a few weeks



You knigs gotta get on some tren fast!  Both of yous look like you oughta be benchin' north of 300.  

Speaking of jerkedness, Y'all ever thought about pinning some synthol to get the bis a lil moar jerked?  I hate to admit it, but I'm thinking about pinning a lil synthol just to get the guns up to 20" for once.  I've had them up to 19.5", but never been able to hit the 20" mark.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 23, 2011)

So going to Chiner and now you're a synthol abuser?  Next thing you'll be telling us is that you really workout too.


----------



## Saney (Jul 23, 2011)

I wanna see how small his Lats get


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 23, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> So going to Chiner and now you're a synthol abuser?  Next thing you'll be telling us is that you really workout too.



Workout, WTF?  WTF would I WO when I can get synthol dirt cheap?


----------



## Saney (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys! I am the best ever!

Visit my Journal to see my new Personal Record big lift!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 23, 2011)

Pix or it never happened!

Hey, I figured out a solution for not being able to use gears in China.  Synthol!!!  No need to even SFW anymoar.


----------



## independent (Jul 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> state troopers got me. Gave me a break and put down 9 mph over instead of 15.
> Some of em are decent it seems.



Lay off the m2 and you probably wont get pulled over. GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2011)

NICE!!!  B&B is Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## bmw (Jul 23, 2011)

oh hai guise!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Lay off the m2 and you probably wont get pulled over. GICH!



Bwahaha!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks to Silent Bob....Deep Purple is my new favorite band!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2011)

anyone ever hit the vinegar stroke while JO, and taking a shit at the same time?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> anyone ever hit the vinegar stroke while JO, and taking a shit at the same time?



That sounds like a sure fire way to prolapse the starfish.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 24, 2011)

Reminds me of Taco's Three Penis Wine he's always mentioning on The League.



Das Sloot said:


> All you Wine Drinkers out there, ya'll should check the the wine called "Apothic Red"
> 
> its a blend between 3 grapes, Merlot, Red Zin, and Syrah. It's a "tad" bit sweet. But pretty good. I'm a dry wine lover and its not too bad. about 11$ (so yes Al you can afford it)


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 24, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Reminds me of Taco's Three Penis Wine he's always mentioning on The League.








YouTube Video


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 24, 2011)

silentbob187 said:


> YouTube Video



lawl!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2011)

I know Elvis lived a longer life, but you think Jim Morrisson got more tail than Elvis.............Probably not.........But both woulda been great in the CT with AP stories.........


----------



## CG (Jul 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I know Elvis lived a longer life, but you think Jim Morrisson got more tail than Elvis.............Probably not.........But both woulda been great in the CT with AP stories.........



Ohyeah.. just imagine. Last night smashed a fist full of benzos, played to a packed house. Drank till I almost died, smashed 4 diff. Broads, found out I have 29 children.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jul 25, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Ohyeah.. just imagine. Last night smashed a fist full of benzos, played to a packed house. Drank till I almost died, smashed 4 diff. Broads, found out I have 29 children.


 

Pounded a pint of Jack Daniels. got a hummer in the elevator, fell down drunk on stage..........had a threesome....smashed another pint....did a line of blow off some hooks tits........


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Pounded a pint of Jack Daniels. got a hummer in the elevator, fell down drunk on stage..........had a threesome....smashed another pint....did a line of blow off some hooks tits........



Moar?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 25, 2011)

Slow actividads in the CT l8ly!  Prolly coz this whole forum is really one big arse CT. Awesum SFChest&tris session 2day.  Time to mow down a big ass bowl of chili and maybe some LHJO afterward.  

Not much time left to get jerked & tan b4 headin' acrossed the pond.  Gonna start PCT monday next.  Have to use a shitload of clomid & nolva to get the boyz ronnin' again.  Hopefully it'll work so I don't end up with a 40" waist, 15" gunz, and the test level of a 9 yr old girl.


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hopefully it'll work so I don't end up with a 40" waist, 15" gunz, and the test level of a 9 yr old girl.



That is the sound of Inevitability!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 25, 2011)

I just made a new chili recipe last night.  Nice and smoky, lots of flavor, not a lotta heat but some.  I may tweak it a bit tonight by adding something.

Since football is officially back are we doing a CT fantasy league again?


----------



## bmw (Jul 25, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Slow actividads in the CT l8ly!  Prolly coz this whole forum is really one big arse CT. Awesum SFChest&tris session 2day.  Time to mow down a big ass bowl of chili and maybe some LHJO afterward.
> 
> Not much time left to get jerked & tan b4 headin' acrossed the pond.  Gonna start PCT monday next.  Have to use a shitload of clomid & nolva to get the boyz ronnin' again.  Hopefully it'll work so I don't end up with a 40" waist, 15" gunz, and the test level of a 9 yr old girl.



so you can't use gears in china, but you can ship it all over the world from china?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 25, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hopefully it'll work so I don't end up with a 40" waist, 15" gunz, and the test level of a 9 yr old girl.





Das Sloot said:


> That is the sound of Inevitability!



My thoughts exactly.  You're f*cked when you go to Chiner. 

15" Pythons


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope.  I would think a heavy dose of clomid & nolva for 6 weeks should work.  I gotta enuff for two 6 week rounds.  

There are plenty of gears over there.  It's just that most of it is manufactured to be shipped.  You'd just have to know someone to get a holt of it over there.  IDK how easy that'll be.  Just looking around, it doesn't look like there's a major epidemic of AAS use over there.


----------



## bmw (Jul 25, 2011)

don't they have pharmacies?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jul 26, 2011)

Excellent forearm strength.







YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 26, 2011)

bmw said:


> don't they have pharmacies?



Yeah, but IDK how to get a scription.  I don't wanna go to a doc and tell him I been using gears so I need trt or Clomiod.


----------



## bmw (Jul 26, 2011)

It's chiner bro.  Shouldn't be that hard.  Gotta be easier than the US to get a doc to write you stuffs.  Flash the cash.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 26, 2011)

That's a possibilidad.  I'll prolly learn my way around after a while.  The wife just don't approve of the gear usage.  I do, but she's all uptight about it.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's a possibilidad.  I'll prolly learn my way around after a while.  The wife just don't approve of the gear usage.  I do, but she's all uptight about it.



Tell her you been on for 10 years goddamit & you're not about to change for all the rice in chinaland!


Gears!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Tell her you been on for 10 years goddamit & you're not about to change for all the rice in chinaland!
> 
> 
> Gears!



IDK.  That's a shitload of rice.  Might have to think about that one.  I sure would like to cruze for the next 50 years.  I just may see can I get aholt of test.


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2011)

Pissed off at the Injun... I don't think i'll be fucking her no more... Shit is driving me crazy..

Maybe i'll find a bitch/hoe at McDonald's today or sum10


----------



## independent (Jul 27, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's a possibilidad.  I'll prolly learn my way around after a while.  The wife just don't approve of the gear usage.  I do, but she's all uptight about it.



Anabeta ftw. Look it up.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 27, 2011)

Ana-beta log by Wideguy - Anabolicminds.com

Some dude is logging it over at that faggoty forum above.  It sounds like just another PH to me.  Just sum10 else to blow $45 bux on.  A vial of test is cheaper.


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2011)

10 grams of synthetic on its way from sacramento today


----------



## CG (Jul 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> 10 grams of synthetic on its way from sacramento today



Thought you got yer bunk gears from saney


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 27, 2011)

Guess I'm gonna thow the rest of my gears away and start PCT in about 10 days.    RIP Tren & Test.


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2011)

Throw it away? Just run a mega Frontload of juices b4 u go.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 27, 2011)

Werd.  You mean like pin 2-3 grams of each b4 headn' out?  IDK bout that.


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2011)

pussy. go hard or go to chiner.





And God damn, Tina had some fucking pipes. 






YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> pussy. go hard or go to chiner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tina is old as fuck.  Still looks good for an ancient broad tho.  

But, werd.  I reckon I'll just pin my last coupla vials next wednesday.  I'll be an alpha male for a few weeks anyhoo.  It would help if that shit had a 60 day half life.  Maybe I can skoar some cheap plant sterols over there.  If not, I can always order some neovar.


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2011)

If it looks good, i may even consider using some of that synthol. My calves are fucking gay. 

What do u plan on pinning? Just arms and shit?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm getting tired of these G*d damn post whores filling up the new posts with their spam in the new members section.








YouTube Video










Also, Ray Parker Jr. looks like Lando from Star Wars.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> If it looks good, i may even consider using some of that synthol. My calves are fucking gay.
> 
> What do u plan on pinning? Just arms and shit?



Werd.  Not sure if I'm gonna go thru with it tho.  I haven't gotten it yet and If I get it 2morrow, I've only got 6 days.  From what I've read, you need to use it daily for up to 30 days, then maintain once a week after that.  If you want it, lemme know.


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2011)

What if you fuck up Greg Valentino style? And some slant has to slice your arm open.

and nah ill pass. Maybe al wants it....id say go for it. 24" pipes by the pool with a smirnoff.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 27, 2011)

I wasn't gonna go for 25" pipes.  But, I'm pretty sure Al could use it for the milfs at the pool.  So I'll mail it to Al and send an invoice.


----------



## cc-10 (Jul 27, 2011)

mail me some gears roids


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 27, 2011)

cc-10 said:


> mail me some gears roids



Where you been cc?  I'll send you some gears if you'll mail me some shoes.


----------



## bmw (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 27, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's a possibilidad.  I'll prolly learn my way around after a while.  The wife just don't approve of the gear usage.  I do, but she's all uptight about it.



so you hide it from her?

Is she chinese?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> Maybe al wants it....id say go for it. 24" pipes by the pool with a smirnoff.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2011)

Im gonna pin some gears-slin-synthol-anabeta!


----------



## bmw (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## azza1971 (Jul 28, 2011)

thats hilarious,

why is Captn so jacked & tanned? he chooses to be


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd.  You mean like pin 2-3 grams of each b4 headn' out?  IDK bout that.



Werd. I had a plan for pinning 60mls of test undec if work was going to send me to Canada. Pin 2ml Ed for a  month, would have lasted me 4 months


----------



## Saney (Jul 28, 2011)

They worked me so hard at McDonald's yesterday that i got blisters on both feet, and my left leg feels like its going to break off... such pain..

However, I woke my mother up early this morning and told her to make me some scramby eggs.. Mmmmmm

oh.. and GEARS!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 28, 2011)

Ur mom made you some gears?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 28, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> They worked me so hard at McDonald's yesterday that i got blisters on both feet, and my left leg feels like its going to break off... such pain..
> 
> However, I woke my mother up early this morning and told her to make me some scramby eggs.. Mmmmmm
> 
> oh.. and GEARS!!!



You are walking proof of the american dream


----------



## Tesla (Jul 28, 2011)

This Praying Mantis is on The GAS!!!!!!!  LOL!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 28, 2011)

Got me some synthol now.  Guess I can give up SFW now.  Not sure if I wanna use it tho since I only got a week.  I reckon I can still take it and use it l8er.  I wish'd I'd had it a few months ago


----------



## cc-10 (Jul 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Where you been cc? I'll send you some gears if you'll mail me some shoes.


 

I'll mail you some shoes what's ur shoe size? 



I really didn't go any where I just work a ton and studying for my life insurance exam...already passed my health....then gonna try and find a sponsor for a series 6.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 28, 2011)

cc-10 said:


> I'll mail you some shoes what's ur shoe size?
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't go any where I just work a ton and studying for my life insurance exam...already passed my health....then gonna try and find a sponsor for a series 6.



The series 6 ain't too bad.  I took it and the series 7 years and years ago.  My licenses expired a long time ago tho since I ain't working for a dealer no mas.  Just give yourself enuff time to prepare and don't rush it.  You gotta know it backward and forward before you take the test.

I wear a 14.  I'll e-mail you my address when I get to Chiner.  Maybe  you can send me some Air Jordans in exchange for some dog steaks.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> GearsMcGilf _*100% natty!*_





Lemme get in on that dog steak order.  I can send you a couple worn out pairs of Asics and a some peppermint schnapps suspenders.  You can't argue with a good deal.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 28, 2011)

Fag!  No dog steaks for you.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Fag!  No dog steaks for you.










YouTube Video











THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU F*CK A STRANGER IN THE ASS!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## cc-10 (Jul 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The series 6 ain't too bad. I took it and the series 7 years and years ago. My licenses expired a long time ago tho since I ain't working for a dealer no mas. Just give yourself enuff time to prepare and don't rush it. You gotta know it backward and forward before you take the test.
> 
> I wear a 14. I'll e-mail you my address when I get to Chiner. Maybe you can send me some Air Jordans in exchange for some dog steaks.


 
yeah man i can hook you up..


I was talking with mass mutual but the sales managers were a little shady. They wanted me to sell Life w/ out a  liscense...so basically work for free since I wouldn't be able to earn commish.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd go with State Farm, Allstate, Nationwide, Farmers, or someone like that.  It's almost impossible to make it selling Life and annuities.  That's sum10 you wanna do as an ancillary to home & auto.  You just gotta get your P&C License.  It's a lil harder than the series 6, but well worth it if you're gonna sell insurance.  No one wants to talk about life insurance, but folks will talk to you about home & auto.  Then, if you make a sale, they'll talk to you about life insurance.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2011)

tough gig selling insurance in this economic climate


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> tough gig selling insurance in this economic climate


 
I'm not gay, but I'll take a shot in the mouth for some foodstamps


----------



## cc-10 (Jul 29, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'd go with State Farm, Allstate, Nationwide, Farmers, or someone like that. It's almost impossible to make it selling Life and annuities. That's sum10 you wanna do as an ancillary to home & auto. You just gotta get your P&C License. It's a lil harder than the series 6, but well worth it if you're gonna sell insurance. No one wants to talk about life insurance, but folks will talk to you about home & auto. Then, if you make a sale, they'll talk to you about life insurance.


 

Thanks man for the info, I really want to be a personal banker but I get shut down by the banks bc I don't have any experience selling 
Financial services.


----------



## bmw (Jul 29, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'd go with State Farm, Allstate, Nationwide, Farmers, or someone like that.  It's almost impossible to make it selling Life and annuities.  That's sum10 you wanna do as an ancillary to home & auto.  You just gotta get your P&C License.  It's a lil harder than the series 6, but well worth it if you're gonna sell insurance.  No one wants to talk about life insurance, but folks will talk to you about home & auto.  Then, if you make a sale, they'll talk to you about life insurance.



lotta money in them whole life products.  lolololo


too bad nobody buys em...or at least they shouldn't.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 29, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> I'm not gay, but I'll take a shot in the mouth for some foodstamps



I'll throw you a few Obama bucks if you'll swallow.


----------



## independent (Jul 29, 2011)

bmw said:


> lotta money in them whole life products.  lolololo
> 
> 
> too bad nobody buys em...or at least they shouldn't.



This^^


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 29, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> This^^



Werd!  You gotta find someone pretty gullible to buy a whole life policy these days.  When I sold insurance, I never sold a single one.  Unless you're 20 years old, it ain't worth it.


----------



## Saney (Jul 29, 2011)

Another morning with Scrambled eggs and Bacon via my lovely Mother.. with some white toast, orange juice and coffee all served to me while my ass was planted on the comfy couch... American Dream? that shit ain't got nothing on me!

I need to Pin some Gears Tomorrow... RIGHT IN MY FUCKING ASSHOLE!!!!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 29, 2011)

Nigga, you smell like French fries


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 29, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Another morning with Scrambled eggs and Bacon via my lovely Mother.. with some white toast, orange juice and coffee all served to me while my ass was planted on the comfy couch... American Dream? that shit ain't got nothing on me!
> 
> I need to Pin some Gears Tomorrow... RIGHT IN MY FUCKING ASSHOLE!!!!


 
You mum and I was chatting on fb just yesterday.

She said BestFriendTim is way moar jacked than either of her spaghetti-legged sons 


 . . . just sayin'


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm calling the AMA on captn'.  After dozens of prostate exams, I just now see the fine print that he ain't a licensed proctologist.  I want my $ back, or at least freebies from now on!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 29, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm calling the AMA on captn'. After dozens of prostate exams, I just now see the fine print that he ain't a licensed proctologist. I want my $ back, or at least freebies from now on!


 
Goddamit, I never charged you a red cent!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't get over that geared Mantis...that thing is huge!!!!!!  lol

Just watching the game on his head. lol







YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jul 30, 2011)

6am smashy, then i smokey, then going fishing!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 30, 2011)

when you say 'fishing', is there a disgusting sexual connotation behind it?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I can't get over that geared Mantis...that thing is huge!!!!!!  lol
> 
> Just watching the game on his head. lol
> 
> ...



He's the Marlins new dealer, making sure his customers are satisfied.  And if they aren't, well you saw what happened to the other guy...


----------



## Saney (Jul 30, 2011)

i need to SFW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 30, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> i need to SFW!!!!!!!!!!!



You need to tell your ma to stop pestering me for junk pics


----------



## independent (Jul 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> when you say 'fishing', is there a disgusting sexual connotation behind it?



Trouser trout Im assuming.


----------



## Saney (Jul 30, 2011)

Trouser Trout!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 30, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Trouser Trout!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jul 30, 2011)

I need some Bunk Gears... Who can hook me up Besides Sciroxx?


(Sciroxx has MANY Bunk Gears. Do all you can to avoid purchasing their products)


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You need to tell your ma to stop pestering me for junk pics



You too?  I thought I was the only one!  I was gonna send a prostate pic till I fount out you weren't licensed to take such pics!


----------



## MyK (Jul 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I can't get over that geared Mantis...that thing is huge!!!!!!  lol
> 
> Just watching the game on his head. lol
> 
> ...



when a bug is more interesting than the game.... the sport is shit!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 30, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You too? I thought I was the only one! I was gonna send a prostate pic till I fount out you weren't licensed to take such pics!


 
I do have proprietry ownership over AnusCamTM


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I do have proprietry ownership over AnusCamTM



I didn't realize that.  I thought you only had a patent on the Accujack3000TM.  Well then, I guess we can keep the monthly appointment then, as long as you'll use 3 fingers like I been asking.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 30, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I didn't realize that. I thought you only had a patent on the Accujack3000TM. Well then, I guess we can keep the monthly appointment then, as long as you'll use 3 fingers like I been asking.


 
I did also hold that patent, but the chinese flooded the market with cheap ripoffs. Dudes were getting their junk ripped off so the feds stepped in.

I'm working on a new product, the McFist5.0TM you can have a free test drive next week


----------



## bmw (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 31, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I did also hold that patent, but the chinese flooded the market with cheap ripoffs. Dudes were getting their junk ripped off so the feds stepped in.
> 
> I'm working on a new product, the McFist5.0TM you can have a free test drive next week



Hellz yeah!  I'll cum to AU in Nov to test it out.  The Accujack300TM was a lil rough at times.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 31, 2011)

Was supposed to get all holes access last night from a long term regular but she didn't answer texts around the agreed upon time.  Whore.  Should right things today since a bitch that blew me like 10 yrs ago when I lived down in Branson is in town for the weekend.  I made clear what I wanted and she said "If you want your penis in my mouth, bring us breakfast".  Us being her and her female friend who knows what up.

So, at worst I'll get blown by a known entity, at best the friend helps out.  Worth springing for breakfast I suppose.  Supposed to go swimming at the friend's apt, so being jerked and tan should help.  I'll shoot some m2 so I have unignorable wood at the pool.  That's plan A!


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2011)

Why does this fat, blubbed, unjerked jew, get more tail than the entire CT put together??


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 31, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Why does this fat, blubbed, unjerked jew, get more tail than the entire CT put together??



Because life is a cruel mistress, that's why.  GICH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 31, 2011)

P.S. - Bitch agreed to swallow.  last time it was on the jugs.  Little does she know I haven't busted in forever so she's in for a load choke!  Turns out it'll just be me and her back at my place but who cares?  Can't argue w/ a free bj from a bitch from out of town that can't bug you in person later.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 31, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Why does this fat, blubbed, unjerked jew, get more tail than the entire CT put together??



Cause he buys em some McDonalds pancakes first.


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Cause he buys em some McDonalds pancakes first.



lol

I want to see pics of said BJ giving hookers


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 31, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Was supposed to get all holes access last night from a long term regular but she didn't answer texts around the agreed upon time.  Whore.  Should right things today since a bitch that blew me like 10 yrs ago when I lived down in Branson is in town for the weekend.  I made clear what I wanted and she said "If you want your penis in my mouth, bring us breakfast".  Us being her and her female friend who knows what up.
> 
> So, at worst I'll get blown by a known entity, at best the friend helps out.  Worth springing for breakfast I suppose.  Supposed to go swimming at the friend's apt, so being jerked and tan should help.  I'll shoot some m2 so I have unignorable wood at the pool.  That's plan A!








YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jul 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2011)

Today I dead lifted 415lbs!!!

Then followed with 3 sets of 10 reps of lighter weight... Back is looking NICE!!

I even sent a naked picture of myself to my Aunt today.. I think she wants to fuck


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2011)

The ct needs a new Jew, Josh doesn't cut it any more. 

Saney is an obvious choice, but what about al? A yamaka would look sexy on his bald sweede, but is his nose big enough?

Advices?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> The ct needs a new Jew, Josh doesn't cut it any more.
> 
> Saney is an obvious choice, but what about al? A yamaka would look sexy on his bald sweede, but is his nose big enough?
> 
> Advices?



A yamaka would be an upgrade from that ruddy old headband.


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2011)

Don't ignore my great e-lifts god damn you's!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 1, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Don't ignore my great e-lifts god damn you's!



415 ain't all that gr8.  I done 475 when I was 26.  Let us know when you break 5 bills.


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2011)

Well... yea, i wanna have at least 5 plates on each side.. thats my goal...


FUCK YOU!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 1, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> A yamaka would be an upgrade from that ruddy old headband.


 
I've never worn a headband in my life.  Or a du rag...I don't know where u knobs get this shit.


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2011)

335lb Bench Press!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 1, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> YouTube Video



Went to the pool w/ the original one (felt like Alphonse minus the coldies).  brought them some Arby's so only ran me a few bucks.  By the time we got in the pool for a few she was running short on time and had to be across town soon.

Just just stopped by later on last night and blew me.  Between the M2, vit c from earlier and vit v I took later just to be safe, i was sporting meg wood.  I sweat M2 makes you last longer so the bj was really good but took forever to nut.  She swallowed so that was cool.  She's still in town so I may get moar head before she goes back home.  Also trying to coordinate w/ one other regular to try to get some actual pussy tonight.  We'll see what pans out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I've never worn a headband in my life.  Or a du rag...I don't know where u knobs get this shit.



Don't try and Jew us on the details Al, DRSE intel is never wrong


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2011)

thecaptn' said:


> don't try and jew us on the details al, drse intel is never wrong



+1


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> The ct needs a new Jew, Josh doesn't cut it any more.
> 
> Saney is an obvious choice, but what about al? A yamaka would look sexy on his bald sweede, but is his nose big enough?
> 
> Advices?


 

WTF??


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 3, 2011)

It's settled then.  Alfonse will be the new Kyke.  The nose isn't quite large enuff, but a yamaka will fit nicely on that bald dome.


----------



## Saney (Aug 3, 2011)

When's the last time ya'lls got some Anal???

For me it was Monday night.. She kinda told me what to do.. shes like, "don't move".. with my cock pre-aligned up with her anus, she kinda opened her ass or w/e and slid back on my junk... then it was just curtains after that...

That wasn't the Injun tho.. some white girl.. But now its the Injun's turn for weeny... she be riding me in reverse cowgirl and i be lovin that shit... dropping that heavy ass on my tiny little penis (Genine said i had a small cock) and i be burying that bitch deep!

other than that, this Past sunday i started Cruising.. I needs to get my hands on some winny. I changed my diet into a low carb intake.. weight is coming off nice as i still feed my face like a Bigsby!


GEARS!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 3, 2011)

Just applied for a Weatherization company. Making like 17 bones an hour (more than what I make now) hopefully I can get into that.. the only shitty thing is that the job ENDS Next March.. so that blows, but i'll make some good change until that happens.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 3, 2011)

Angela Nicotera will be the Dallas Cowboys' first Australian cheerleader this season. (Tim Hunter/The Sunday Telegraph)



The Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders already are known around the world. Now they're bringing some international flavor home to the Big D.

Angela Nicotera has made history by becoming the first Australian woman accepted into the cheer squad ??? making the cut in a competition that began with around 540 pom-pom waving contenders.

Nicotera, 26, has spent the past nine years cheering for the Manly Sea Eagles, an Australian rugby team.

Her Dallas tryout consisted of an eight-week program that ended with 34 finalists.

"I am beyond proud and beyond excited," Monique Carroll, director of the Sea Eagles' cheerleading squad, the Seabirds, told The Telegraph of Sydney.

 ???I just got off the phone to her, and she???s just beyond excited ??? she???s in shock and can???t believe this has actually happened.???

In October, the sixth season of "Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders: Making the Team" will debut on CMT, according to DallasCowboysCheerleaders.com. The reality show chronicles the annual auditions for the squad.




Did You AP Her CAPP???


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 3, 2011)

Getting ready to head across'd the pond manana.  Can't w8.  Anyhoo, my brother's dog is stayin with us whilst they're at the beach.  So, I'm all laying here on the bed in my birthday suit, minding my own bidness.  I start to doze off and the dog walks up and out of nowhere starts lickin' my package and wakes me up.  I was all like damn!  GYCH!  If I'da known he was into that, I'da babysat him a long time ago.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 3, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I start to doze off and the dog walks up and out of nowhere starts lickin' my package and wakes me up.  I was all like damn!  GYCH!  If I'da known he was into that, I'da babysat him a long time ago.





I know this isn't the place for it but have a safe trip.  If you not back in the CT by the weekend I'm gonna have to pinch a loaf off on the great firewall of Chiner


----------



## SFW (Aug 3, 2011)

Hes leaving out the part where He smeared peanut butter all over his junk....and how he was awake, not asleep.


----------



## Saney (Aug 3, 2011)

Just returned from the Injun's place.. she told me she wants to fuck on camera and blow the crap out of me on that Cam4 site lol

I'll let ya'll know when that happens so you can see me work some Magic on the Injun!!


EDIT: the job i applied for pays 17.50$ an hour.. much more than I make.. 8am to 4pm.. with that kinda extra cash i'll be able to pay hookers to sit on my AIDS infested cock


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2011)

What's up you bunch of 15mg dbol shelving Jews?

I'm gonna be a ed tren pinning psmf jerk master from today


----------



## bmw (Aug 4, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> 335lb Bench Press!



nice.  For what?  Like...12?  15 reps?


----------



## bmw (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## cc-10 (Aug 4, 2011)

just crushed a bunch of crab and im doing laundry and some studying.


----------



## SFW (Aug 4, 2011)

Just watched ric flair again. Paused my favorite scene and JO'd to it furiously. Eating tuna now.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 4, 2011)

sfw said:


> just watched ric flair again. Paused my favorite scene and jo'd to it furiously. Eating tuna now.



woooo!!!!!


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2011)

having a retarded low carb day. its 530 and ive only knocked out 41g's of total carbs. 22 were from greek yogurt. gotta be lean for tha jersey shore this weekend


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 4, 2011)

is finally geared again and never looking back....Took three months off the juice recovered nicely......time to stay on test,tren for a long time!!!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> is finally geared again and never looking back....Took three months off the juice recovered nicely......time to stay on test,tren for a long time!!!



welcome back. havent seen you around the ct lately.. fellating the uncle fulltime? lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2011)

Anus whisperer


----------



## bmw (Aug 4, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> is finally geared again and never looking back....Took three months off the juice recovered nicely......time to stay on test,tren for a long time!!!



3 months off gears. 

that's about as long as you've been missing from here.

coincidence?


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Anus whisperer



You called!!!!!!!


----------



## CG (Aug 5, 2011)

bmw said:


> 3 months off gears.
> 
> that's about as long as you've been missing from here.
> 
> coincidence?



Retlaw came back too. 3 month gay sex marathon fueled by meth?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 5, 2011)

bmw said:


> 3 months off gears.
> 
> that's about as long as you've been missing from here.
> 
> coincidence?


 
It was like coming off crack lol you can't be around other uses


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2011)

i got a new job!!!!

i'm happy as shit yo... the work will be tough, but at least i'll be making a decent wage so i can afford my child support for my fat spic ex girlfriend G


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 5, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> i got a new job!!!!
> 
> i'm happy as shit yo... the work will be tough, but at least i'll be making a decent wage so i can afford my child support for my fat spic ex girlfriend G



You are living the american dream


----------



## vortrit (Aug 5, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You are living the american dream



How does one go about that?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 5, 2011)

Get a 9-5 on a fast food place, stay at moms basement, and live to pay the child support of a hottie rican lady. boom there it is, the american dream.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 5, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Get a 9-5 on a fast food place, stay at moms basement, and live to pay the child support of a hottie rican lady. boom there it is, the american dream.



That sounds similar to my life now except for the hot rican lady. If I can impregnate one of those I'll be set!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> How does one go about that?


 
You GTFO and move to Chiner.  Finally made it across'd the pond.  Gonna start the new gig in 10 days.  Can't w8.  No moar gears, so I'm poppin' clomid like it ain't nobody's bidness.  Hopefully, I can maintain a descent amt of jerkness.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2011)

Tren Ace for the win!


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Tren Ace for the win!



Just popped in to say hi to you Captin'.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Just popped in to say hi to you Captin'.


 

What about me?  You need a spanking!


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> What about me?  You need a spanking!


I did that just so you would offer a spanking, AL. 



Don't be gentle....


----------



## bmw (Aug 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Anus whisperer



<<<-see my avatar.  whisper away.


----------



## bmw (Aug 6, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> i got a new job!!!!
> 
> i'm happy as shit yo... the work will be tough, but at least i'll be making a decent wage so i can afford my child support for my fat spic ex girlfriend G



fry cook?


nice breh!


----------



## bmw (Aug 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That sounds similar to my life now except for the hot rican lady. If I can impregnate one of those I'll be set!



will a mexican do?


----------



## bmw (Aug 6, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You GTFO and move to Chiner.  Finally made it across'd the pond.  Gonna start the new gig in 10 days.  Can't w8.  No moar gears, so I'm poppin' clomid like it ain't nobody's bidness.  Hopefully, I can maintain a descent amt of jerkness.



clomid can make you jerked?

get gears broldilocks.


----------



## cc-10 (Aug 7, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> i got a new job!!!!
> 
> i'm happy as shit yo... the work will be tough, but at least i'll be making a decent wage so i can afford my child support for my fat spic ex girlfriend G


 

You knocked a wench up? wow ive been away from this place for a long time.


----------



## SFW (Aug 7, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> having a retarded low carb day. its 530 and ive only knocked out 41g's of total carbs. 22 were from greek yogurt. gotta be lean for tha jersey shore this weekend


 

Excuse me but why do you have a link to ironmagazine.com in your sig?

Im here already GOD DAMNIT!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I did that just so you would offer a spanking, AL.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be gentle....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2011)

has the CT died in the arse? does no-one AP, SFW, PRIP, DRSE or MERLOT it anymore?


----------



## CG (Aug 8, 2011)

SFW said:


> Excuse me but why do you have a link to ironmagazine.com in your sig?
> 
> Im here already GOD DAMNIT!


DID IT FOR THE CT. incase someone is all fukkd up on bathsalts and k2 and forgets where they are 
GICH



theCaptn' said:


> has the CT died in the arse? does no-one AP, SFW, PRIP, DRSE or MERLOT it anymore?



i hit the jersey shore this weekend, pumped my fist till i literally fell over in the club. drank a bottle of vodka as a pregame and still spent 120 at the club. watched bouncers from the club run a blackwater mission on some injuns stayin in the motel i was in cause they were shady n brown, watched the cops wake some kid up cause he was assed out in his car, prolly drunk, and told him to drive away.. and followed his (oddly also) injun ass outta there. watched 3 diff girls i know send their dudes away to try to hook up with my boy, whos a complete NB, unemployed and 30. kid's got game. 

good fkg weekend


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> has the CT died in the arse? does no-one AP, SFW, PRIP, DRSE or MERLOT it anymore?



Can we LHJO for the CT?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 8, 2011)

My chick from last Summer(some remember her) just dropped her cat off. It didn't get along with her new puppy and I agreed to take it. She wants to come visit it on occasion, better be a hummer involved.

Fuck, I have a cat...........I babysitted M1's cat on occassion, but this one is permanent.........I hope it doesn't jump off my 3rd floor balcony when I leave the door open. 

Fucking cat just rubbed up against my power button a while ago and rebooted my computer.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 8, 2011)

Give it some catnip, that will keep him busy for quite some time.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 8, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Give it some catnip, that will keep him busy for quite some time.


 
LOL.......I just gave him some of those catnip looking mice and he's going crazy all cracked up........I need to blow a prip in his face later to put him to sleep


----------



## Tesla (Aug 8, 2011)

SMOKE UP JOHNNY!!!!!!!!!!! 







YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Aug 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> has the CT died in the arse? does no-one AP, SFW, PRIP, DRSE or MERLOT it anymore?



I made a new friend, I have many AP stories now.


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2011)

I had to break up a fight at my new job... which btw i'm already fucking leaving 

They fired me cause Genine showed up and brought the two kids and told my boss I have to watch them or she'll call the Child Support Police on me...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I had to break up a fight at my new job... which btw i'm already fucking leaving
> 
> They fired me cause Genine showed up and brought the two kids and told my boss I have to watch them or she'll call the Child Support Police on me...



Why would you fkg tell her where you work? Or anything personal?? Wise-up FFS bro!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> My chick from last Summer(some remember her) just dropped her cat off. It didn't get along with her new puppy and I agreed to take it. She wants to come visit it on occasion, better be a hummer involved.
> 
> Fuck, I have a cat...........I babysitted M1's cat on occassion, but this one is permanent.........I hope it doesn't jump off my 3rd floor balcony when I leave the door open.
> 
> Fucking cat just rubbed up against my power button a while ago and rebooted my computer.



At least you finally have some pussy in your apartment.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 9, 2011)

I guess since they can't buy beer to wash the AIDS off they had to improvise.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 9, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> I guess since they can't buy beer to wash the AIDS off they had to improvise.





Howww exactly do you implement the cap full of bleach?  Fuck that...


----------



## Tesla (Aug 9, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> At least you finally have some pussy in your apartment.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry Bro, it was to easy


----------



## independent (Aug 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I made a new friend, I have many AP stories now.



Do tell. I need some lhjo material.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 9, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Do tell. I need some lhjo material.


 

You don't have any archived pics of Saney??


----------



## CG (Aug 9, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> I guess since they can't buy beer to wash the AIDS off they had to improvise.



booking trip to florida now


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2011)

finally got paid!! 511$ for 54.5 hours worked!!!

what a shitty gig... i'll have another 500$ check coming soon..

but tomorrow i start my new job making 17.40$ an hour.. that'll score me some gears for sure!

or i'll at least be able to afford my Child Support


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 9, 2011)

Sup Makniggs?

I see the CT is still a haven for ghey, blubbed, canola abusing NB's...

Good to be back.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> My chick from last Summer(some remember her) just dropped her cat off. It didn't get along with her new puppy and I agreed to take it. She wants to come visit it on occasion, better be a hummer involved.
> 
> Fuck, I have a cat...........I babysitted M1's cat on occassion, but this one is permanent.........I hope it doesn't jump off my 3rd floor balcony when I leave the door open.
> 
> Fucking cat just rubbed up against my power button a while ago and rebooted my computer.


 
This fella loves kitties!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Sup Makniggs?
> 
> I see the CT is still a haven for ghey, blubbed, canola abusing NB's...
> 
> Good to be back.



I know. The only news worth celebrating is Al's gay fkg cat. 

Anyway. I'm abusing this tren ace. 50mg Ed with 200mg test c eod. Shit is the nectar of the gods yo!

 I've got an ex who is going to show me her new found ability to squirt ... Swears to god it ain't piss, but a special gland not unlike a prostate.


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I know. The only news worth celebrating is Al's gay fkg cat.
> 
> Anyway. I'm abusing this tren ace. 50mg Ed with 200mg test c eod. Shit is the nectar of the gods yo!
> 
> I've got an ex who is going to show me her new found ability to squirt ... Swears to god it ain't piss, but a special gland not unlike a prostate.



I want a girl to piss in my face too and charge me child support


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 9, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Do tell. I need some lhjo material.



Lemme put it to you like this...

Anal and an 8 inch cock make for one hell of an orgasm.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 9, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> I guess since they can't buy beer to wash the AIDS off they had to improvise.


Time for me to move to Florida mateAnd let them smoke some mary jane


----------



## independent (Aug 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I know. The only news worth celebrating is Al's gay fkg cat.
> 
> Anyway. I'm abusing this tren ace. 50mg Ed with 200mg test c eod. Shit is the nectar of the gods yo!
> 
> I've got an ex who is going to show me her new found ability to squirt ... Swears to god it ain't piss, but a special gland not unlike a prostate.



You better fucking video it, if not I will officially take over the drse and ban you. A coup is in order.


----------



## independent (Aug 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lemme put it to you like this...
> 
> Anal and an 8 inch cock make for one hell of an orgasm.



Pics of said cock or gtfo.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lemme put it to you like this...
> 
> Anal and an 8 inch cock make for one hell of an orgasm.



Awe cum on! You could've at least let us believe it was a chick and 8" with a strap-on!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyhoo, speaking of strap-ons, I passed my med exam just fine and gotthe gig.  For some reason, these cats want me to teach TEFL with an emphasis on writing and grammar,  Then, next semester, I gotta mentor under two seasoned full professors before I can take over teaching Soc & US History.  This first semester is gonna be the easiest $ I ever made tho.  

Seems like it;ll be a fun gig.  Just 2 hours outside of Beijing's  Haidian district, so I'm gonna have to leave Mon and come home on fri night,Might be some benis to that tho!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I know. The only news worth celebrating is Al's gay fkg cat.
> 
> Anyway. I'm abusing this tren ace. 50mg Ed with 200mg test c eod. Shit is the nectar of the gods yo!
> 
> I've got an ex who is going to show me her new found ability to squirt ... Swears to god it ain't piss, but a special gland not unlike a prostate.


 
I don't think it's piss. My Ol' lady squirts like a geyser. Here's the thing... Avoid the first 1-2 big squirts. Like I said... I don't think it's pee, but the first couple sure as hell look, smell and taste like urine... After that, it's all clear and odor free...

GICH!


----------



## independent (Aug 10, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I don't think it's piss. My Ol' lady squirts like a geyser. Here's the thing... Avoid the first 1-2 big squirts. Like I said... I don't think it's pee, but the first couple sure as hell look, smell and taste like urine... After that, it's all clear and odor free...
> 
> GICH!



Can you post a video? For educational purposes of course.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pics of said cock or gtfo.



I really do have to get a pic.  It's too beautiful a thing not to have it as wallpaper on my phone.  I will work on that.


----------



## independent (Aug 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I really do have to get a pic.  It's too beautiful a thing not to have it as wallpaper on my phone.  I will work on that.



Lol. Make sure you use a tape measure because most people dont know how to measure. People like to tell fish stories when it comes to cock size.


----------



## CG (Aug 10, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I don't think it's piss. My Ol' lady squirts like a geyser. Here's the thing... Avoid the first 1-2 big squirts. Like I said... I don't think it's pee, but the first couple sure as hell look, smell and taste like urine... After that, it's all clear and odor free...
> 
> GICH!



Truth

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Can you post a video? For educational purposes of course.


 
I'll work on that...


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Lol. Make sure you use a tape measure because most people dont know how to measure. People like to tell fish stories when it comes to cock size.



Lol, he never talks about it other than that it's silly to get caught up on cock size.  Imagine how surprised I was when I realized how big he really was.  But I know the size because I have a dildo the same size as he is.


----------



## independent (Aug 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, he never talks about it other than that it's silly to get caught up on cock size.  Imagine how surprised I was when I realized how big he really was.  But I know the size because I have a dildo the same size as he is.



8 inches is pretty big. He would kill my wife.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> 8 inches is pretty big. He would kill my wife.



I don't even know how a woman can take more than that, but there are women that have.  I'll be honest, it can hurt sometimes.


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2011)

I hurt a female once in doggy style with my 5 1/3 incher


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 10, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I hurt a female once in doggy style with my 5 1/3 incher




You have a pretty cock, Sanes.   Nice and tanned.


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You have a pretty cock, Saney.   Nice and tanned.



Fixed


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 11, 2011)

*Saney* should have also thanked me for my compliment.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 11, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


>


 
hows those riots going Dicko?


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> hows those riots going Dicko?




Hey Captin', I'm still your lil fish, right?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey Captin', I'm still your lil fish, right?


 
1st and finest!


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 1st and finest!



Yaya, baby!


----------



## Saney (Aug 12, 2011)

I think I convinced some chick that I should get a Sponge bath.. I'll let ya'll know how I make out


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 12, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I think I convinced some chick that I should get a Sponge bath.. I'll let ya'll know how I make out



Text me pics muther fucker!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 12, 2011)

My new ride to get around in Peking.  It ain't all that fancy, but it'll  do 80km and doesn't use no petrol.  Fun as hell to ride the fukker to  and fro. Had to lose the nigged out stickers tho.  Wasn't quite ready  for that.  But, knigs Beijing is the place to be now that the USA is  circling the bottom of the commode.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 12, 2011)

The recession has hit everybody really hard...

My neighbor got a pre-declined credit card in the mail.

Wives are having sex with their husbands because they can't afford batteries.

CEO's are now playing miniature golf.

Exxon-Mobil laid off 25 Congressmen.

A stripper was killed when her audience showered her with rolls of
pennies while she danced.

I saw a Mormon with only one wife.

If the bank returns your check marked "Insufficient Funds" you call
them and ask if they meant you or them.

McDonald's is selling the 1/4 ouncer.

Angelina Jolie adopted a child from America.

Parents in Beverly Hills fired their nannies and learned their children's names.

My cousin had an exorcism but couldn't afford to pay for it so they
re-possessed her.

A truckload of Americans was caught sneaking into Mexico.

A picture is now only worth 200 words.

When Bill and Hillary travel together, they now have to share a room.

The Treasure Island Casino in Las Vegas is now managed by Somali pirates.

And finally ...

I was so depressed last night thinking about the economy, wars, jobs,
my savings, Social Security, retirement funds, etc., that I called the
Suicide Hotline. I got a call center in Pakistan and when I told them
I was suicidal, they got all excited and asked if I could drive a
truck.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 12, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> hows those riots going Dicko?


 Funking crazy its worse than the News is saying..


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Aug 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> My new ride to get around in Peking. It ain't all that fancy, but it'll do 80km and doesn't use no petrol. Fun as hell to ride the fukker to and fro. Had to lose the nigged out stickers tho. Wasn't quite ready for that. But, knigs Beijing is the place to be now that the USA is circling the bottom of the commode.


 






YouTube Video











 how do you fit on that thing?


----------



## SFW (Aug 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> how do you fit on that thing?



Werd! Get one of the rice-munchers to take a pic


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 14, 2011)

I really need to go to bed.  But I'm kinda drunk and really wired.  




Shit


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd! Get one of the rice-munchers to take a pic


I'll see what I can do.  I'll prolly get the wife to take a pic of me on it.  Mopeds aren't like fat chicks over here.  They're just as much fun to ride and you don't care if anyone sees you on one.

Plus, when I forget to recharge the fukker, it forces me to do a helluva cardio w/o to get back home.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'll see what I can do.  I'll prolly get the wife to take a pic of me on it.  Mopeds aren't like fat chicks over here.  They're just as much fun to ride and you don't care if anyone sees you on one.
> 
> Plus, when I forget to recharge the fukker, it forces me to do a helluva cardio w/o to get back home.



It's electric? Goddamit roids! DRSE rule 24.1.1 states only non-renewable fossil fuels shall be used!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> It's electric? Goddamit roids! DRSE rule 24.1.1 states only non-renewable fossil fuels shall be used!


 
Last week, the PSC submitted bill# 24.1.2 and a half which states that, under certain circumstances, green renewable fuels may be permissible, if equivilent carbon "onsets" are utilized.  I've stopped recycling, and I'm leaving the AC running even when I ain't in the room, so I'm still in compliance.


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2011)

Met up with the Sponge Bath chick... bitch wasn't good looking at all.. Seems as if she has lived on the pipe for the past couple years... No ass, crooked grill, too much eye make-up.. 

She texted me before we met saying, "I don't like to go far on a first date" I was kinda confused because she only lives like 10mins away..  So I suggested we chill in her room 

Anyhow, the Injun reported to me last night that she wants to me bust inside her without a condom... I think she wants to trap me!!!


----------



## SFW (Aug 14, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'll see what I can do. I'll prolly get the wife to take a pic of me on it. Mopeds aren't like fat chicks over here. They're just as much fun to ride and you don't care if anyone sees you on one.
> 
> Plus, when I forget to recharge the fukker, it forces me to do a helluva cardio w/o to get back home.


 

Plus if you get stuck in traffic you can just pick it up and start jogging with it.


p.s. i have to hit every muscle group today. No idea how im gonna do it. Lots of green tea and techno music perhaps.


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2011)

Just sfw!

I keep making gains well off the Gear!! Maybe my shit is bunk and all my gains are natty?

280x10, 285x10, 290x10 Squats!


----------



## SFW (Aug 14, 2011)

Pay attention...You's might learn somethin' 






YouTube Video


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2011)

R.I.P. Jani Lane........Good memories in College listening to this with a slice of Cherry Pie. 

Bobbi Brown <3












YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 15, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> She texted me before we met saying, "I don't like to go far on a first date" I was kinda confused because she only lives like 10mins away..  So I suggested we chill in her room



Werd.  She's obviously not slutty if she won't drive 10mins on a first date.  She wants you to spend your gas $ if you're gonna get sum.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2011)

Var!


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

Gutdamn, what happened to the CT?  It's slower than a muther fucker up in here.


----------



## independent (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Gutdamn, what happened to the CT?  It's slower than a muther fucker up in here.



Well if you would post up some nudies you might kickstart the thread. Actually I have been kickin it at the beach for the past 5 days. Back to the grind, ugh..


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Well if you would post up some nudies you might kickstart the thread. Actually I have been kickin it at the beach for the past 5 days. Back to the grind, ugh..



I need a beach vaca more than you know. Jealous


----------



## Saney (Aug 16, 2011)

Upped my Dead Lift max by 30lbs since 5 days ago... GEARS!


----------



## independent (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I need a beach vaca more than you know. Jealous



We are planning a trip to Maui next summer, looking to spend hopefully 10 days there.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> We are planning a trip to Maui next summer, looking to spend hopefully 10 days there.



Nice.  I'd just be happy to be working right now.


----------



## independent (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Nice.  I'd just be happy to be working right now.



Trust me its gonna be tight on the funds but we what to go on a really nice family vacation. Cant find work?


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Trust me its gonna be tight on the funds but we what to go on a really nice family vacation. Cant find work?




I just got my certification.  And I've been looking but nothing yet.  My funds are gone and now I'm pawning stuff to stay afloat.


----------



## CG (Aug 16, 2011)

Heading out for dinner... any of you butt pirates got a muscle maker grill in your hood???shits the BOMB
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Heading out for dinner... any of you butt pirates got a muscle maker grill in your hood???shits the BOMB
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk




I'm eating a Popsicle for dinner.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm still hungry.


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

Nom nom nom


----------



## Tesla (Aug 16, 2011)

Since I've been off gear and stims, my BP went from 157/98 to 110/71...... 


I need to get it back up to heart explode rate again


----------



## Tesla (Aug 16, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Since I've been off gear and stims, my BP went from 157/98 to 110/71......
> 
> 
> I need to get it back up to heart explode rate again


 

Fuck.....  104/69 tonight..........Is that too low?


----------



## Saney (Aug 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fuck.....  104/69 tonight..........Is that too low?



yes it is, lay off the Cialis bro.. and up the Gears... oh wait, you're a Broke back bitch


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fuck..... 104/69 tonight..........Is that too low?


 
lol.  That's a good thang tho.  Within 3 weeks of getting off tren/test, my bp went from around 158/95 to 117/68.  104/69 is kinda low, but it's a helluva lot better than 150s/90s.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm eating a Popsicle for dinner.


 
An 8 incher by any chance?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2011)

tren ace = king of gears!

8 days of zero carbs hitting near e-PR on squats! 

I'll be getting my v-taper before long!


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 17, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> An 8 incher by any chance?




No it was one of those 12in skinny, fruity pops.  The cheap kind that you push out of the plastic wrapper to eat.


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I just got my certification.  And I've been looking but nothing yet.  My funds are gone and now I'm pawning stuff to stay afloat.



Dont you have a couple of kids? Is the ex giving you any money?


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 17, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Dont you have a couple of kids? Is the ex giving you any money?



Yes I do, and his money doesn't come free.  But I am a resourceful gal, I gots me a plan.  I'll be alright.


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yes I do, and his money doesn't come free.  But I am a resourceful gal, I gots me a plan.  I'll be alright.



Sounds like my sisters story, her ex is the ultimate douche. She doesnt even ask him for money because its not worth it.


----------



## CG (Aug 17, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Sounds like my sisters story, her ex is the ultimate douche. She doesnt even ask him for money because its not worth it.



you know, they have courts that can handle that. trust me, its worth it. my mom had to do it when i was 3, and I know countless people who have done it recently or are doing it now. totally worth it.


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> you know, they have courts that can handle that. trust me, its worth it. my mom had to do it when i was 3, and I know countless people who have done it recently or are doing it now. totally worth it.



Kinda of hard when he doesnt work or report earnings. My sister doesnt have any money for legal fees also.


----------



## Saney (Aug 17, 2011)

I love my Yob!


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 17, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Kinda of hard when he doesnt work or report earnings. My sister doesnt have any money for legal fees also.




This ^^^^^

He barely works and when he has money I have no idea where he gets it.  Always in new clothes, going places, doing things, lives with his parents.  You know they type.


----------



## Saney (Aug 17, 2011)

I live with my parents and my bills total every month are 405$.. not counting gas money for work.. but i make much more than that lol.. and I don't have a dime to show for it...

Oh wait, i pay 1600$ a month in child support for my two kids.. My ex said it was best if we stayed out of court so I wouldn't have to pay more


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 17, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I live with my parents and my bills total every month are 405$.. not counting gas money for work.. but i make much more than that lol.. and I don't have a dime to show for it...
> 
> Oh wait, i pay 1600$ a month in child support for my two kids.. My ex said it was best if we stayed out of court so I wouldn't have to pay more



Living with your parents to pay child support is one thing.  Living with your parents and giving me static on every dime is an entirely different thing.


----------



## Saney (Aug 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Living with your parents to pay child support is one thing.  Living with your parents and giving me static on every dime is an entirely different thing.



sike. i don't pay Child support. i bank alot of cash every month and i piss it away on hot hookers because CD won't fuck me


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 17, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> sike. i don't pay Child support. i bank alot of cash every month and i piss it away on hot hookers because CD won't fuck me


----------



## CG (Aug 17, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Kinda of hard when he doesnt work or report earnings. My sister doesnt have any money for legal fees also.



I know in my hood its only about 30 to file papers, even if the scumbag doesn't make shit, they'll still make him liable. And they'll look into how he is surviving with "no income". Welfare, unemployment pensions disability etc aren't safe from child support dues. I've seen\heard a lot, at the end of the day, its always better to just go to court imo. They can subpoena tax, bank and employment records. Good luck to her, brother.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Aug 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This ^^^^^
> 
> He barely works and when he has money I have no idea where he gets it.  Always in new clothes, going places, doing things, lives with his parents.  You know they type.



Yeah. Seen plenty of ass clowns get nailed eventually with shit like that. You gotta think, if he's doin something that's not on the up and up and gets pinched, you'll get more dough than you are now courtesy of state mandatd work release... there's a website for lawyers to give free advice, ill hit both of you tomorrow with it.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Aug 17, 2011)

Now, GEARS!

Any of you kniggs try out or hear of steroidforyou??? Free shipping and cheap ass ancilliariesssses.


I'm lookin at vit c. Vit v. eph. And shit mabe some andriol for my scared of needles fat ass lmao. Bare minimum I can flip the c and v at like 10 a piece haha

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I live with my parents and my bills total every month are 405$.. not counting gas money for work.. but i make much more than that lol.. and I don't have a dime to show for it...
> 
> Oh wait, i pay 1600$ a month in child support for my two kids.. My ex said it was best if we stayed out of court so I wouldn't have to pay more


 
I assume you're kiddin' about the two!  But, don't you have one on the way?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 18, 2011)

This friggin great firewall of Chiner is pissin' me off!  I can go to CNN, Fox, or any other foreign news site, but I can't get fukkin youtube and have to use a special proxy ($4/mo) to access facebook.  This shit don't make no sense anyhow!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2011)

Things seem pretty gay on the CT right now. 

Al is babysitting cats, Saney is getting raped for child support, McGilf is in the land of Gears yet gearless and shrinking, Will has turned Jewish, SFW was abducted by AFT, CGrant lost his thumb in an unfortunate fisting accident, BigMoe's wife wont put out, and CellarDoor wont show me her bits, and Admiral Richard is in fact DGG


----------



## independent (Aug 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Things seem pretty gay on the CT right now.
> 
> Al is babysitting cats, Saney is getting raped for child support, McGilf is in the land of Gears yet gearless and shrinking, Will has turned Jewish, SFW was abducted by AFT, CGrant lost his thumb in an unfortunate fisting accident, BigMoe's wife wont put out, and CellarDoor wont show me her bits, and Admiral Richard is in fact DGG



Hold up there captn', I got some unexpected back door action this past weekend. I was giving not receiving.


----------



## CG (Aug 18, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Hold up there captn', I got some unexpected back door action this past weekend. I was giving not receiving.



Well that's a nice change of pace! What was his name???

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## independent (Aug 18, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Well that's a nice change of pace! What was his name???
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



The Captn'.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 18, 2011)

^^^^^Lolololoooooo


Hay Captn this is for you....


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice bombs, Cell.........


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 18, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Nice bombs, Cell.........



Why thank you, Darlin


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Aug 18, 2011)

knee grows.


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2011)

Why do all the girls i meet in public always wanna feel up my Guns??? I'm not even Jacked.. shit i don't even work out for christ's sake... i'm a fat turd, i over charge ppl for my gears, i have a comb over, and i spank off everytime Crosby scores a goal


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Things seem pretty gay on the CT right now.
> 
> Al is babysitting cats, Saney is getting raped for child support, McGilf is in the land of Gears yet gearless and shrinking, Will has turned Jewish, SFW was abducted by AFT, CGrant lost his thumb in an unfortunate fisting accident, BigMoe's wife wont put out, and CellarDoor wont show me her bits, and Admiral Richard is in fact DGG


 
No i'm not DDg mate...


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> No i'm not DDg mate...


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 19, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


 True mate true


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Why do all the girls i meet in public always wanna feel up my Guns??? I'm not even Jacked.. shit i don't even work out for christ's sake... i'm a fat turd, i over charge ppl for my gears, i have a comb over, and i spank off everytime Crosby scores a goal



Do you babysit cats as well?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Do you babysit cats as well?


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Buzzard (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Do you babysit cats as well?



Only on the weekends so all the hot girls can go get filled up while I buy canned Alpo for the Pussy's


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2011)

damn, Cruise mode for three weeks and i can only squat 315 for 5... how fucking gay is that???


----------



## bmw (Aug 19, 2011)

pretty gay.

unless those were one legged pistol squats!


----------



## bmw (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2011)

Saney, how is the gay bar treating you? Allowed to bring your own cat?


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2011)

Got fucking drunk!! 

Found a girl to dance with and some Asian dude came up behind me and reached for my junk.. I said, "Not without dinner first!"


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Got fucking drunk!!
> 
> Found a girl to dance with and some Asian dude came up behind me and reached for my junk.. I said, "Not without dinner first!"



I'm callin bullshit.  There is no way I'm a bigger whore than you.  You let him give ya one stroke.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Saney, how is the gay bar treating you? Allowed to bring your own cat?



Hahahahahaha!


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 20, 2011)

new to the site hello everyone


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm callin bullshit.  There is no way I'm a bigger whore than you.  You let him give ya one stroke.



I'm definitely a whore, but not for some ugly ass asian dude... Maybe I'd let Whopper John stroke my meat


----------



## bmw (Aug 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I'm definitely a whore, but not for some ugly ass asian dude... Maybe I'd let Whopper John stroke my meat



was it a full on dude, or just an unconvincing tranny? 

and where was this again?  

address please?


----------



## bmw (Aug 20, 2011)

*smh*  ngrs...


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2011)

bmw said:


> was it a full on dude, or just an unconvincing tranny?
> 
> and where was this again?
> 
> address please?



At a Gay bar In Philly.. called Icandy..


----------



## bmw (Aug 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> At a Gay bar In Philly.. called Icandy..



that's hot!  

I didn't know you loved to suck cawk!


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I'm definitely a whore, but not for some ugly ass asian dude... Maybe I'd let Whopper John stroke my meat




I would probably stroke Whopper John's meat.  Provided it wasn't small and flaccid.


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I would probably stroke Whopper John's meat.  Provided it wasn't small and flaccid.



according to my friend Vicky on my FB, it's "Gargantuan".


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> according to my friend Vicky on my FB, it's "Gargantuan".


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Aug 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Aug 21, 2011)

Wrecked right now. got me thinkin though. i wish i knew about gears when i was a kid. nobody took me under the wing back then, even though they saw potential. and the fuckin internet wasnt around so i couldnt learn. anyway my advice to anyone under 21 is to abuse as much gear as you can before 30 because its all downhill from here


----------



## CG (Aug 21, 2011)

SFW said:


> Wrecked right now. got me thinkin though. i wish i knew about gears when i was a kid. nobody took me under the wing back then, even though they saw potential. and the fuckin internet wasnt around so i couldnt learn. anyway my advice to anyone under 21 is to abuse as much gear as you can before 30 because its all downhill from here



You're over 30 bro?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> You're over 30 bro?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Old Mother Wander Fucker he is..


----------



## SFW (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol Kill yourself Mr. Nipples


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2011)

SFW said:


> Lol Kill yourself Mr. Nipples



You leave my nipples alone... all the men at the gay Club loved'em...


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh by the way everyone, i got some ppl sellilng Percs... 10mg Percs.. for like 5$ a piece.

if anyone is interested hit me up


----------



## CG (Aug 21, 2011)

SFW said:


> Lol Kill yourself Mr. Nipples



Don't be hatin on the knigs from jersey wit da nipplezes. Its tha high estrogen water 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Aug 21, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Oh by the way everyone, i got some ppl sellilng Percs... 10mg Percs.. for like 5$ a piece.
> 
> if anyone is interested hit me up



Ok officer

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 22, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Ok officer
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Aug 22, 2011)

De-friended by Tesla on FB. Anyone else?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 22, 2011)

SFW said:


> De-friended by Tesla on FB. Anyone else?


 
I didn't De-Friend anyone...I just de-activated the account.....Too much of a distraction and I need to focus!!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I didn't De-Friend anyone...I just de-activated the account.....Too much of a distraction and I need to focus!!!!



focus on M1's cat?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 22, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> focus on M1's cat?


 
M5's cat........get it right!!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 23, 2011)

This natty SFW stuff is for the birds.  I was stronger natty at 25 than I am now!  I could bp several reps with 365 and max squat in the 5 bill range w/o gears.  Course, moar if my time was focused on SFW & SFFood back then.  I was also 250, a bit blubbed, with a 38" waste.  I'd rather think that's the reason than I'm just gettin' friggin old.


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> This natty SFW stuff is for the birds.  I was stronger natty at 25 than I am now!  I could bp several reps with 365 and max squat in the 5 bill range w/o gears.  Course, moar if my time was focused on SFW & SFFood back then.  I was also 250, a bit blubbed, with a 38" waste.  I'd rather think that's the reason than I'm just gettin' friggin old.



just seems like your life has come to an end and you need to hang yourself


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 23, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Oh by the way everyone, i got some ppl sellilng Percs... 10mg Percs.. for like 5$ a piece.
> 
> if anyone is interested hit me up



Thanx for waiting till I moved to Chiner to let me know fag!  

BTW, my natty lifts are moar than your geared lifts will ever be anyhoo.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Thanx for waiting till I moved to Chiner to let me know fag!
> 
> BTW, my natty lifts are moar than your geared lifts will ever be anyhoo.



sounds like you're on your way . . .  next stop, drawing on a stylish goatee and babysitting people's cats


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Thanx for waiting till I moved to Chiner to let me know fag!
> 
> BTW, my natty lifts are moar than your geared lifts will ever be anyhoo.



Not everyone is fucking He-Man... 

I wasn't meant to be a strong Ox, just a cutie with no booty


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Aug 23, 2011)

Had to revive it.......just had to!! 







YouTube Video


















YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> sounds like you're on your way . . .  next stop, drawing on a stylish goatee and babysitting people's cats



Nooooooo!  I don't do gotees or cats!  Anyhoo, chillin in my lil cave, rockin' out to some Guns N Roses, drinking a yangjing brew with some tri-tips on the Q.  I friggin wish I had some tree to burn right now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2011)

Theres a DRSE convention in china town next year knigg


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 24, 2011)

Ain't no China town about it.  This is the real deal.  I'm kinda like a spic over here.  Another yank lookin for work.  But, I do think we should move the DRSE headquarters to Beijing.  Moar privacy for the PSC to meet and make executive decisions.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 24, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nooooooo!  I don't do gotees or cats!  Anyhoo, chillin in my lil cave, rockin' out to some Guns N Roses, drinking a yangjing brew with some tri-tips on the Q.  I friggin wish I had some tree to burn right now.




Is tree available over there or do you get life in prison for getting caught with it? 
Just curious


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 24, 2011)

It's available.  You just gotta have someone to hook you up.  When I was in Changchun a coupla years ago, we were smoking tree all the time.  A coupla cats even found a hemp plant growing on the side of the road, on the way to w-mart.  We microwaved that shit, rolled it, and got plowed.  They prolly do punish it pretty harshly in some parts, but it prolly varies from one province to another.  I don't wanna find out how harshly tho.  So, I'm not gonna put a lotta effort into looking for it.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck, You will probelby run into a connection sooner or later. Stoners usally find each other cause they run in the same circles.


----------



## independent (Aug 24, 2011)

Tri-tip in china is slang for cat.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Aug 24, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> Greetings unwashed and unjerked masses. My Adonis Type DNA just won't let me get fat and useless.It might be the Super dmz, ultra male Rx, toco8 cut with neovar with the strap for the placebo effect


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 24, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video




Lol, he forgot about Hunter. Every little boy I know now a days is named Hunter.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 24, 2011)

SFW said:


>


 what that?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 24, 2011)

I could see SFW rollin' with a Camel....... LOL






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 25, 2011)

^^^thats messed up .. but i like it!!!


----------



## SFW (Aug 25, 2011)

^ awwe, she looked all happy too.


----------



## SFW (Aug 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Aug 25, 2011)

Happy B-Day, Billy.  :/







YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2011)

I was skyping Saney's Ex last night, saw the new babies. They look chinese to me


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 25, 2011)

Asian babies are so cute


----------



## SFW (Aug 25, 2011)

CD, would it turn you on more to suck a guy's cock while he wore a cockring? A lot of chicks hate sucking cock. Fuckin selfish brauds.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 26, 2011)

SFW said:


> CD, would it turn you on more to suck a guy's cock while he wore a cockring? A lot of chicks hate sucking cock. Fuckin selfish brauds.



Or when they do suck and say don't cum in my mouth..... what is the point of this blow job???


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 26, 2011)

SFW said:


> CD, would it turn you on more to suck a guy's cock while he wore a cockring? A lot of chicks hate sucking cock. Fuckin selfish brauds.


 
she gets turned on by the look of desperation and defeat in a mans eyes when at the end of a long night of sexual tension and innuendos he realizes he is getting nothing....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> she gets turned on by the look of desperation and defeat in a mans eyes when at the end of a long night of sexual tension and innuendos he realizes he is getting nothing....



 . .  except a gig babysitting her cat


----------



## Tesla (Aug 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . except a gig babysitting her cat


 
Fukk bro, you're infactuated with this cat babysitting shit...I think you're a closet cat sitter myself!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Fukk bro, you're infactuated with this cat babysitting shit...I think you're a closet cat sitter myself!!!



I used to strangle cats when I was younger . . good times 

Say, do you ever poke their pooper when they lift their tail at you?


----------



## Saney (Aug 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I was skyping Saney's Ex last night, saw the new babies. They look chinese to me



You bastard!!

btw, I think I have her skype name if you'd like to add it LOL


----------



## Saney (Aug 26, 2011)

And I'm saving up some money because I think i'm moving to Florida. Some girl wants me to come stay with her.. but its like an hour away from Orlando 

that means i'll have to drive an complete hour just to have sex with John... it better be worth it


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Aug 26, 2011)

GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 26, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bmw (Aug 26, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Tri-tip in china is slang for cat.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 26, 2011)

For Capt'n.........Dudes from Down Under.........






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> For Capt'n.........Dudes from Down Under.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one Telsa . ..  you know Peter Garrett is a Federal Politician now? Made a right cock-up of the environment portfolio


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Aug 27, 2011)

228lbs


----------



## SFW (Aug 27, 2011)

cant lift today, too janned.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> CD, would it turn you on more to suck a guy's cock while he wore a cockring? A lot of chicks hate sucking cock. Fuckin selfish brauds.



I don't know, I've never sucked a guy's dick while he was wearing a cockring.  I know a lot of women that don't like to give blow jobs and I just don't get it.  I enjoy doing it.



ontopthegame85 said:


> Or when they do suck and say don't cum in my mouth..... what is the point of this blow job???


Lol, I feel so sorry for you guys sometimes.



skinnyguy180 said:


> she gets turned on by the look of desperation and defeat in a mans eyes when at the end of a long night of sexual tension and innuendos he realizes he is getting nothing....



The only time I do that IRL is if they guys acts all cocky, like he can get it from me anytime he wants.  Then he goes home with blue balls.  Or if I know he's fucking another chick behind my back.  If he thinks he's slick, I may let him take me out, but he's getting his pussy from that bitch at the back door cause I don't share with other women well.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 27, 2011)

Pool workout...push ups and and sit ups and 200 reps of curls with my 10 lb. dumbell ......Will try and snap a pic of the Blonde at the pool right now.....looks pretty skinny....gonna need to get down there and see up close.

Suppose to be 102 today.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> cause I don't share with other women well.


 

My chick from last Summer invited her friend over(with a 3-some in mind) and we pounded a Handle of Sailor Jerry Rum.....Next thing you know we're all in my bed and the friend takes her top off and my chick tells me to play with her tits and suck them...so I do and all is going well...then her friend puts her hand on my full woodrow wilson on top of my shorts and my chick loses it and tells her friend to leave...wtf? Guess when push came to shove my chick wasn't into sharing either. 


Needless to say I was left with a semi and no action that night.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> My chick from last Summer invited her friend over(with a 3-some in mind) and we pounded a Handle of Sailor Jerry Rum.....Next thing you know we're all in my bed and the friend takes her top off and my chick tells me to play with her tits and suck them...so I do and all is going well...then her friend puts her hand on my full woodrow wilson on top of my shorts and my chick loses it and tells her friend to leave...wtf? Guess when push came to shove my chick wasn't into sharing either.
> 
> 
> Needless to say I was left with a semi and no action that night.



You situation is different thou.  You weren't doing it behind her back.  I don't like to be lied to.  If a dude tells me he fucks other chicks I may or may not move forward with him, but at least he gave me the power to make up my own mind.  In a threesome situation I wouldn't be gettin jealous. It's the lie that bothers me not the act.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 27, 2011)

^^^ Yeah, I was caught up in the "sharing" concept, but your situation was a much different context.......I'm still pissed I didn't get my 3-some that night.....


----------



## SFW (Aug 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Pool workout...push ups and and sit ups and 200 reps of curls with my 10 lb. dumbell ......*Will try and snap a pic of the Blonde at the pool right now*.....looks pretty skinny....gonna need to get down there and see up close.
> 
> Suppose to be 102 today.


 

Thanks man, cant wait! 







> I don't know, I've never sucked a guy's dick while he was wearing a cockring. I know a lot of women that don't like to give blow jobs and I just don't get it. I enjoy doing it.


 
My boner aches for you, Valencia!


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> ^^^ Yeah, I was caught up in the "sharing" concept, but your situation was a much different context.......I'm still pissed I didn't get my 3-some that night.....



What happened to you was an act of cruelty. I would have wanted to punch your girlfriend in the head for that mess.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video








YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Aug 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Will try and snap a pic of the Blonde at the pool


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2011)

Al gets arrested when the police find his apartment stuffed full of stray cats and pictures of semi-naked children


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2011)

That Hurricane sucked fucking asshole!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Aug 28, 2011)

Is this real life?


----------



## SFW (Aug 28, 2011)

Bringin it back to 86 for you non-responders






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2011)

SFW said:


> Is this real life?


no little boy, it's all make believe.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 28, 2011)

SFW said:


> Is this real life?



depends on your definition of "real life"


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 28, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> depends on your definition of "real life"


----------



## Tesla (Aug 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2011)

supp kniggs!

I've decided to flip my tren/test dosages!

Tren Ace: 75mg ED for 525mg EW
Test Cyp: 400mg EW

If all goes well . . . moar tren!


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 29, 2011)

Fuck fuck fuck, I'm sick.  I'm bored too. Why are there pics of little girls posted in the CT?  I'm don't have the energy to go back and read the thread.

I hate not feeling well. FML...


----------



## Tesla (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope u feel better, CD.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2011)

*Well he is a big believer of unicorns.*



HialeahChico305 said:


> depends on your definition of "real life"


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2011)

SFW said:


> Is this real life?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 30, 2011)

YouTube Video











Oh shit, that's the M- that's from Fear, dude!  That's Marky Mark!  That's what Marky Mark does.  He does that and them um...  Go dude, she mean's business.


----------



## SFW (Aug 30, 2011)

Any of you aesthetic cats experiencing issues with tracking on the usps site? Keeps saying electronic info was sent on the 25th and thats it. Why cant they just scan packages, its a damn bar code. Its not hard to do.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 30, 2011)

Tesla is a fag, Silent Bob is a fag, Mino is is a fag... What's up now, bitches?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 30, 2011)

SFW said:


>


----------



## Tesla (Aug 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Aug 31, 2011)

Spooks and Camel-Monkeys are starting to invade my Apt. Complex.......This is not good. 

There's like 10 spook kids in the pool right now.


----------



## independent (Aug 31, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Spooks and Camel-Monkeys are starting to invade my Apt. Complex.......This is not good.
> 
> There's like 10 spook kids in the pool right now.



Section 8?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 31, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Spooks and Camel-Monkeys are starting to invade my Apt. Complex.......This is not good.
> 
> There's like 10 spook kids in the pool right now.



Quick make a trail of purple drank to the deep end!!!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 31, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Section 8?


 
Fuck no........It's a very nice place in Folsom......Minimum rent here is $1,050 for a 1 bedroom. Complex is only 5 years old.

I understand The Camel Monkeys cuz Intel is right down the street and most, if not all of them work there and make good bank.

The Spooks must be visiting or Sum10.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2011)

Spooks dig cats. good opportunidad for babysitting biz


----------



## SFW (Aug 31, 2011)

God damn Shines, greasin up the pool and leaving chicken bones at the bottom. Probably watermelon rinds clogged in the filter and empty cans of grape drink scattered poolside.


----------



## independent (Aug 31, 2011)

For some strange reason Im scared of black people.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 31, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> For some strange reason Im scared of black people.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Tesla is a fag, Silent Bob is a fag, Mino is is a fag... What's up now, bitches?



vortrit doesn't workout

Al lives in a low income shithole primed for cat-sitting services.  Pool's closed.

bigmoe is afraid of our president, and possibly a terrorist.

TheCaptn is a tren abuser that doesn't workout.






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Aug 31, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Al lives in a low income shithole primed for cat-sitting services. Pool's closed.


 

Couldn't be farther from the truth, KNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGROW!!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Sep 1, 2011)

Fuck all of you!


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2011)

Just got fired from my job yesterday.... Now I went from good money... to no money


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> Fuck all of you!



yes, especially Telsa . . he should have earnt enough cat-sitting money to pay his DRSE debts by now


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2011)

thecaptn' said:


> yes, especially telsa . . He should have earnt enough cat-sitting money to pay his drse debts by now



lol ^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2011)

Tren induced insomnia. I might go sfw ..... Or strangle a cat


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> Fuck all of you!



Only because all have fucked you.


----------



## SFW (Sep 1, 2011)

Quit stalkin me, dick rider 

Anyway skoal or newports todaY? Ill let ya'lls decide for me


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 1, 2011)

Newports cause lung cancer don't show on your face like mouth cancer ya vain cat sittin fool.


----------



## independent (Sep 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> Quit stalkin me, dick rider
> 
> Anyway skoal or newports todaY? Ill let ya'lls decide for me



I sense an early death.


----------



## CG (Sep 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> Quit stalkin me, dick rider
> 
> Anyway skoal or newports todaY? Ill let ya'lls decide for me



skoal pouches pre SFW and POST SFW..


newports the rest of the day.


----------



## CG (Sep 1, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Just got fired from my job yesterday.... Now I went from good money... to no money



tell me how this keeps happening to you?!?!?!


----------



## independent (Sep 1, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> tell me how this keeps happening to you?!?!?!



Gay sexual advances.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Gay sexual advances.


 
BAHAHAHA ..... yup they hate that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> tell me how this keeps happening to you?!?!?!



I hear saneys gonna get a piece of the nigger's cat minding and skoal chewing biz 

Btw, any wagers on how long I can survive this 525mg tren dosage?


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Gay sexual advances.



SFW stopped being my friend. He told me that he couldn't put up with my Homosexual Advances on him anymore and I promised to never do it again.

SFW also mentioned that he will kill me if he ever saw me.. I'm pretty sure he'd get all pumped up, snort a line of Neovar, strip down to only his banana hammock, cover his strong lean masculine frame in baby oil, and then wrestle me into submission by overpowering me with his huge hard hot muscles....... I gotta go to the little girl's room, i'll brb


----------



## independent (Sep 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Btw, any wagers on how long I can survive this 525mg tren dosage?



Ask Luke Wood's.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 1, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Newports cause lung cancer don't show on your face like mouth cancer ya vain cat sittin fool.


 
Geared Jebus is sittin cats now too? JFC... What kind of gheyness has come over the CT. Oh... No more than ever has I suppose.

GEARS!


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Spooks and Camel-Monkeys are starting to invade my Apt. Complex.......This is not good.
> 
> There's like 10 spook kids in the pool right now.


 
I didn't think they liked to swim or sum10...


----------



## independent (Sep 1, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I didn't think they liked to swim or sum10...



They prefer fire hydrants.


----------



## dayday87 (Sep 1, 2011)

Whats up my niggas.. See nothing but debauchery still goin on up in hea.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> Whats up my niggas.. See nothing but debauchery still goin on up in hea.



Incorrect. Everyone is pale and obsessed with cats


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Incorrect. Everyone is pale and obsessed with cats


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Spooks and Camel-Monkeys are starting to invade my Apt. Complex.......This is not good.
> 
> There's like 10 spook kids in the pool right now.



WTF?!?  Don't they have a colored only pool out there?  You oughtta go run them out.  Just go out there and throw a watermelon over the fence.  That'll get'em out in in a hurry.  

Anyhoo, finally got back up on this biatch with the Peking airport's free wifi.  I didn't have my passport, so I gotta wait for someone to bring it to me and moved my flite to 4:30.  I been here since friggin 7:10.  I may have to grab a coldie or 3 to pass the time.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear saneys gonna get a piece of the nigger's cat minding and skoal chewing biz
> 
> Btw, any wagers on how long I can survive this 525mg tren dosage?



Well, based on a recent experiment, you can survive it at least 7mos.  But, it'll wreak havoc on your joints when you start to S some really heavy FW.  Mine got to where they would hurt sometimes, even when I wasn't SFW.  

Anyhoo, wish I had some skoal!  I bought what I thought was chewin' tobacco at the duty free shoppe.  Shit turned out to be plain ole rolling tobacco.  It's be a lot cooler if I had some papers.  But, for now I'm just using it like dip.  It works, but tastes like shit.

Fuck!  No gears, no tree, no skoal, and a big ass commute to work.  Makes me homesick.  Only, at home, no job.  How bout that for some hope and change.  At least the booze and cigs are a lot cheaper.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 1, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It's be a lot cooler if I had some papers.


 






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Sep 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Sep 2, 2011)

An AP oppertunidad on the horizon for tonight Gents! Going out to a fancy restaurant, then hitting up some nice bar with me and my fine fine lady friend... And you guessed it, we are going back to her place... She said she likes to cuddle


----------



## SFW (Sep 2, 2011)

cuddle is code for anal btw....scoar!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 2, 2011)

cuddle means you get to babysit her cat while she get's AP'd by poolside Dems


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 2, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> cuddle means you get to babysit her cat while she get's AP'd by poolside Dems


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 2, 2011)

Grab a roll and hit it knig!  Send me some gears whilst you're at it.  

Anyhoo, kickin' it in Harbin tonight.  Kinda strange being a few miles from the Soviet border.  The fags are a helluva lot cheaper than in Beijing (cigarettes).  I only paid 6RMB here as opposed to 10 in Beijing.  On a happy note, I hear that several of the instructors partake in smoking tree and never have a hard time with supply in Beijing!  So, I may be able to skoar some tree here soon!  It'd be a whole lot cooler if I could!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 2, 2011)

good for you man id prolly pull my hair out in your situation!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## independent (Sep 2, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>



Its about time.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Its about time.


 

DGG and AdmiralRichard must own stock in Starbucks.


----------



## bmw (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 2, 2011)

Tesla said:


> DGG and AdmiralRichard must own stock in Starbucks.



They are the same cat


----------



## Saney (Sep 2, 2011)

Well Gents! I got paid my 558$ this week! (Thats what i get every friday)

And i'm going to have a good time.. When I'm AP'ing this beautiful girl tonight, i'll be thinking of all you dried up plum smugglers, laughing at how all of you's only "talk" about real Intercourse with the opposite sex


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess craigslist is letting prostitutes post ads again, sweet.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 2, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Well Gents! I got paid my 558$ this week! (Thats what i get every friday)
> 
> And i'm going to have a good time.. When I'm AP'ing this beautiful girl tonight, i'll be thinking of all you dried up plum smugglers, laughing at how all of you's only "talk" about real Intercourse with the opposite sex


 
^^thinks of men while having sex with women...

 Get a pic and post that shit ... im lonely


----------



## Saney (Sep 2, 2011)

I think of men all the time when I'm sexxing a female.. esp when I do anal 

What I try and do is, blow up a picture of my Hot Guido Role Model, and do some hot anal doggy style, and look at my computer screen while i AP the crap out of that ass


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 2, 2011)

I like to pretend my girlfriend's mom is licking my asshole when i fuck her.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 2, 2011)

I smell gay sex in here.


----------



## Saney (Sep 2, 2011)

Marcy Playground - Sex And Candy - YouTube








Marcy Playground - Sex And Candy - YouTube" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





Marcy Playground - Sex And Candy - YouTube">Marcy Playground - Sex And Candy - YouTube" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I smell gay sex in here.



You would know


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 2, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> They are the same cat


 
I'm not dark mate


----------



## vortrit (Sep 2, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> You would know


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 3, 2011)

Tesla said:


> DGG and AdmiralRichard must own stock in Starbucks.


The capt is way off on what he's sayin..mate


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> The capt is way off on what he's sayin..mate



Fuck off. You reek of kosher cabbage and brisket. I can smell it from Australia.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 3, 2011)

Just got in from Harbin mates.  Met this cool bloke from down under that works for the same school.  We sank a few pints last nite and a few moar on the way back to Beijing.  The cat's not quite DRSE material yet, but he has potential.   Before meeting this bloke, I assumed all aussies were DRSE, prolly from the capt'n being as depraved as the rest of us.  I'll convert the cat tho.  He has potential.  According to him, there are several blokes that smoke tree, so I may be able to compile a descent drse following that would make the capt'n proud.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2011)

Good to see roids. Just remember there are plenty of Aussie fags, theyll spike your drink and pump you're pooper if you're not careful 

Btw, do you think the chinese would be down with a cat babysitting service? :hmm:


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Fuck off. You reek of kosher cabbage and brisket. I can smell it from Australia.


 You think he me he's right you is way off


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> You think he me he's right you is way off



True, at least that cunt Richard has a reasonable grasp of English


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Fuck off. You reek of kosher cabbage and brisket. I can smell it from Australia.


 Bloody hell theCaptn has a pretty cawk!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> True, at least that cunt Richard has a reasonable grasp of English


 Some what


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> You think he me he's right you is way off


 

Are you recovering from a stroke you old prick?! This is horrid english, even for you, you filthy dominican/cuban hybrid.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2011)

BestFriendTim has ODd on Gears and started an E-war with Saney on FB!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> Are you recovering from a stroke you old prick?! This is horrid english, even for you, you filthy dominican/cuban hybrid.


 indeed


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> indeed


 
You forgot to switch accts.!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You forgot to switch accts.!


 they think i'm him that was the joke but i guess u didn't get it.but now you so right?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

He just blew an 8 ball backstage 







YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> BestFriendTim has ODd on Gears and started an E-war with Saney on FB!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> He just blew an 8 ball backstage


 

You know he got it from Pablo Escobar.


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

YouTube Video











will's tío?


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2011)

Yo nigs.. I got some SERIOUS Cheeks last night... fucking hot ass broad yo. Fucking pounded her for like 2 hours... tightest pussy my pinky has ever fondled..

I should show ya'll pics of said Hot girl, but then you's might start jerking off to my new piece!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> will's tío?


 















YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Yo nigs.. I got some SERIOUS Cheeks last night... fucking hot ass broad yo. Fucking pounded her for like 2 hours... tightest pussy my pinky has ever fondled..
> 
> I should show ya'll pics of said Hot girl, but then you's might start jerking off to my new piece!



Meh. BFT already pounded that ho and posted pics of her minge


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Meh. BFT already pounded that ho and posted pics of her minge



BFT has only fucked 3 girls in his entire life. 1st one was a whore, second was an annoying fat girl with huge areolas, 3rd fucked his best friend for 7 days before before he got his knob slobbed


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> BFT has only fucked 3 girls in his entire life. 1st one was a whore, second was an annoying fat girl with huge areolas, 3rd fucked his best friend for 7 days before before he got his knob slobbed



Don't be hatin'


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah but not for nothing, BFT is probably Herpes free though.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

I love watching this fat fuck get pounded repeatedly 






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> Yeah but not for nothing, BFT is probably Herpes free though.



According to my Dermatologist, it's why i'm so Jerked and Tan

How about them Apples?


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

I already told you about that aim screen name. Fuckin cunts, try switching razors or sum10  aint me


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

^ Looks like a potential stoner classic


EDIT: on second thought, i see minimal MJ references in this movie. Lacking stoner epicness.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2011)

"I don't date Black guys"


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

Very Wet Latina Teen Playing With Pussy & Ass 'Till Orgasm - xHamster.com


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> i see minimal MJ references in this movie. Lacking stoner epicness.


 

True! True!  


Worth a shot, though


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> I already told you about that aim screen name. Fuckin cunts, try switching razors or sum10  aint me



Yea, must have been Genine. She was contacting my family members and writing them messages about all that shit and other stuff Via Facebook.. That bitch has no idea what I have brewing


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

Revenge is always a dish best served cold. let that shit sit in the archives until youre nothing moar than a memory. then BAM, tragedy. I speak hypothetically of course....Im a firm believer in letting by-gones be by-gones and turning my cheeks, etc


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

Bounty hunter still always delivers for entertainment. Even though i hate them. Dogs hybrid son is on gear. so is dog. so is dogs other more blubbed white son. Dogs brother is natty. the wife beth is on anadrol 150 mgs ed.


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> Revenge is always a dish best served cold. let that shit sit in the archives until youre nothing moar than a memory. then BAM, tragedy. I speak hypothetically of course....Im a firm believer in letting by-gones be by-gones and turning my cheeks, etc



Yea... I seriously doubt that about you... But thats the plan 

So how's Succia doing?


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

rather not discuss on he'a


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2011)

He'a? is that your NY'er accent?? 

I've watched that gay Jersey Shore show so much that i can't myself talking like them and ppl make fun of me with the following question, "Why do you speak like you're from NY when you've never left this nigger infested Town?"  It's pretty hard to admit to that its from a fucking reality show


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 2B1 (Sep 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2011)

2B1 said:


>


 

WTF?


----------



## Saney (Sep 5, 2011)

Bought me some good white wine last night (since i'm fat paid with no bills unlike my poor uncle who won't even take free Testosterone from his lovely plump newphew). It's by the company "Fetzer" and its called --Gewurztraminer-- Shit is really nice.. chill it, and you'll fall in love with the flavor and the texture.

I upped my Cruise dose to 300 Test E yesterday... I and I plan on raising it 50mgs EW until i'm ready for my Test Prop Tren Ace Mast Prop BLAST!!!!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Sep 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Bought me some good white wine last night (since i'm fat paid with no bills unlike my poor uncle who won't even take free Testosterone from his lovely plump newphew).



Offer some kitty litter with the gear, that shits like NeoVar to felines Holmes


----------



## Saney (Sep 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Offer some kitty litter with the gear, that shits like NeoVar to felines Holmes



I did something that I don't think anyone would ever do in good conscious.. I bought some condoms off Ebay (trying not to spread my aids).. is that a bad idea?


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 5, 2011)

how did they smell? anusy? yer g2g









thanks for the purchase by the way,I can now feed my cats


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 5, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I did something that I don't think anyone would ever do in good conscious.. I bought some condoms off Ebay (trying not to spread my aids).. is that a bad idea?



Used?


----------



## SFW (Sep 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Sep 5, 2011)

Listen here fagot!


----------



## SFW (Sep 5, 2011)

yes?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 5, 2011)

pussy magnet melodies 






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Sep 5, 2011)

This looks like little wing to me 

Smell my asshole, son - xHamster.com


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Buzzard (Sep 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> Bounty hunter still always delivers for entertainment. Even though i hate them. Dogs hybrid son is on gear. so is dog. so is dogs other more blubbed white son. Dogs brother is natty. the wife beth is on anadrol 150 mgs ed.


 
LOL


----------



## CG (Sep 6, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I did something that I don't think anyone would ever do in good conscious.. I bought some condoms off Ebay (trying not to spread my aids).. is that a bad idea?



Lmao. I was lookin for cheap protein on ebay. Just found someone whose got cheap muscle milk, syntha6, condoms, porn and dildos.. wow lmao

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Sep 6, 2011)

Imagine driving this all raged out on Tren






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Sep 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> Imagine driving this all raged out on Tren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't you PCT?


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 6, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> pussy magnet melodies
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Dude that is the gayiest shit I've ever heard.  No wonder you're reduced to rubbing your nipple in the mirror.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> This looks like little wing to me
> 
> Smell my asshole, son - xHamster.com



 

Agreed.


This guy had his tongue in my ass for like an hour last week.  I almost regret cutting him loose, he was so talented.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 6, 2011)

YouTube Video











This movie mind-f*cks me every time I watch it.

Now to break in to the local bus depot and take one of those b*tches down the 1/4 mile.


----------



## independent (Sep 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> This guy had his tongue in my ass for like an hour last week.  I almost regret cutting him loose, he was so talented.



You ditched the guy with the big cock?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Dude that is the gayiest shit I've ever heard.  No wonder you're reduced to rubbing your nipple in the mirror.



What is this no pic having, undercover broda , IM cock pic collector talking about.


----------



## SFW (Sep 6, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Didn't you PCT?


 

100% natty. Just until my chemo is done then im hoping back on.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> 100% natty. Just until my chemo is done then im hoping back on.



A year of tren .... Can it be done?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> A year of tren .... Can it be done?








YouTube Video











We can rebuild him, we have the technology.  We can make the worlds first bionic man.  theCaptn' will be that man.  Better than he was before.  Better, stronger, faster, geared.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 7, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> What is this no pic having, undercover broda , IM cock pic collector talking about.



I just looked at you profile pic again


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 7, 2011)

oh stop it, you hurt my feelings internet person.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> We can rebuild him, we have the technology.  We can make the worlds first bionic man.  theCaptn' will be that man.  Better than he was before.  Better, stronger, faster, geared.



I'm starting to feel nauseous on a regular basis . . I think I'm allergic to all these goddam cats


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm starting to feel nauseous on a regular basis . . I think I'm allergic to all these goddam cats



Maybe if you'd stop cheesing and actually cat-sit properly you wouldn't get nauseous and you'd actually get paid.  Or is cheesing it's own reward?


----------



## independent (Sep 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm starting to feel nauseous on a regular basis . . I think I'm allergic to all these goddam cats



Possibly Luke Wood syndrome.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 7, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> We can rebuild him, we have the technology.  We can make the worlds first bionic man.  theCaptn' will be that man.  Better than he was before.  Better, stronger, faster, geared.



But will it make him a better moderator?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 7, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> But will it make him a better moderator?


 
As long as there are cats needing to be sat he will always be a distracted moderator at best.


----------



## independent (Sep 7, 2011)

What about a cat with a stylish goatee?


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Sep 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> What about a cat with a stylish goatee?


 

LOL....looks like Murphy......chillin' with my Cowboys DVD.


----------



## SFW (Sep 7, 2011)

Men with cat-litter disease are manlier


----------



## Tesla (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 7, 2011)

Tesla said:


>



But where does the penis go?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Sep 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> A year of tren .... Can it be done?



been there, done that.


----------



## bmw (Sep 8, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Lmao. I was lookin for cheap protein on ebay. Just found someone whose got cheap muscle milk, syntha6, condoms, porn and dildos.. wow lmao
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



are you going to bid on my shit or what??


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2011)

bmw said:


> been there, done that.



Outline your experiences, if you please.


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 8, 2011)

People actually stay on tren for a year? Your cholesterol must be a train wreck. I'm betting it would make you one paranoid mother fucker.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2011)

My cholesterol was fine 6 wks after a 12 week abuser of tren e, I guess it only affects the Jews


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> My cholesterol was fine 6 wks after a 12 week abuser of tren e, I guess it only affects the Jews




Where's those Jew smileys Captn'?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Sep 8, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


>


----------



## bmw (Sep 8, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> People actually stay on tren for a year? Your cholesterol must be a train wreck. I'm betting it would make you one paranoid mother fucker.



sides get better after a few weeks.  I guess you get tolerant of them.


----------



## bmw (Sep 8, 2011)

it's like this...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## Saney (Sep 8, 2011)

Fuck man.. this diet shit is for the birds.. on a cruise, lowered calories.. and my strength has dropped big time.. I can't wait to get back on... maybe another 3 weeks tops.. cause I need some Gearsasis like asap


----------



## vortrit (Sep 8, 2011)

What's up, Cocksmokers?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Where's those Jew smileys Captn'?



The chief Jew has been too busy eating brisket to add them


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 9, 2011)

I see it's business as usual in the CT.  Tesla is talking about his pussy, Bmw is posting tranny porn, there is a bit of jew talk and Saney wants to eat everything in sight.


----------



## independent (Sep 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I see it's business as usual in the CT.  Tesla is talking about his pussy, Bmw is posting tranny porn, there is a bit of jew talk and Saney wants to eat everything in sight.



Spice it up girlfriend.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 9, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Spice it up girlfriend.


 
^^this or BMW more trany porn please .  and dasloot f that indian wave machine and her five planned kids(one adopted).


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 9, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Spice it up girlfriend.


Here.  I like her cause her nipple is winking at you.


----------



## independent (Sep 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Here.  I like her cause her nipple is winking at you.
> 
> Speaking of nipples, there a gal who walks her dog by my work. Shes tall and very attractive, this morning she has on a tight tee shirt and no bra. she has really nice b cups, but man were those nips sticking out


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 9, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Speaking of nipples, there a gal who walks her dog by my work. Shes tall and very attractive, this morning she has on a tight tee shirt and no bra. she has really nice b cups, but man were those nips sticking out


 
Thts nice... I just have fat asses that walk around our building trying to lose weight.  Then they go back to there desk and pound a bag of doritos


----------



## independent (Sep 9, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Thts nice... I just have fat asses that walk around our building trying to lose weight.  Then they go back to there desk and pound a bag of doritos



We have plenty of those too. we have what we call the lean cuisine crew, they all walk in the lunch room with their diet meals but none of them lose any weight.


----------



## SFW (Sep 9, 2011)

Worst case of gyno or is this a female?





YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Sep 9, 2011)

^^^Female


----------



## Tesla (Sep 9, 2011)

I have the best Halloween cat without Doubt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Sep 10, 2011)

Bob was epic






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Sep 10, 2011)

Guy splooges on some brauds ass in the Library without her knowing

Wetting a nice mature ass - xHamster.com


----------



## SFW (Sep 10, 2011)

This guys a Lunatic! lol

Wetting a nice mature 3 - xHamster.com


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I have the best Halloween cat without Doubt!!!!!!!!!!



Gay men and their cats


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 10, 2011)

3-day weekend knigs!  I feel like gettin a lil gassed.  I'm hoping I can find out who those cats are at the school that partake of the tree so I can get a hookup.  Also, wish'd there were a descent friggin gym over there.  They have this "exercise room" with an olympic size swimming pool and a tiny ass room next to it with equipment that looks like something that came out of Saney's basement before he started using gears.


----------



## SFW (Sep 10, 2011)

I bet the gyms over in china stink like soy sauce and onions. Id prob start a riot if i SFW in a chank gym. Hoards of Rigel-7 inhabitants surrounding me in awe.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> I bet the gyms over in china stink like soy sauce and onions. Id prob start a riot if i SFW in a chank gym. Hoards of Rigel-7 inhabitants surrounding me in awe.



This one sucks.  The ones in the part of town where I live are just like anything we'd SFW in over in the states.  You can tell that SFW hasn't caught on much yet, cause there aren't as many gyms over here.  And yep.  I always attracted a buncha not bigs surrounding me when I SFW at the other gym in Changchun.  They'd never seen a bloke reppin' 2 plates on inclines before, let alone 3 plates.

I dreamed about McD's cheeseburgers and pinning gears last nite.  I was in heaven.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 11, 2011)

AP opportunidad.........Just hot tubbed with a chick from North Carolina.....We drank Old Vine Zin from Bogle Vineyards and she kept  touching my jerked'ness..She lives next door...........She even supplied the wine.........playing it slow but looks good........

Nice bombs and she sfw and hikes........


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2011)

Hope she likes cats


----------



## SFW (Sep 11, 2011)

and stylish goatees


----------



## SFW (Sep 11, 2011)

"Dont you climb trees?"

"NO MOTHER FUCKER WE GOT BILLS TO PAY AND SHIT!"








YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Sep 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Hope she likes cats



That drink merlot.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Hope she likes cats


 Note: This is an automated message


----------



## SFW (Sep 11, 2011)

Come the fuck at me aesthetics | Facebook


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> Come the fuck at me aesthetics | Facebook


 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shaf...sthetic-cunt/239243576120993?sk=wall&filter=2 


^^^ Shafting-a-dbol-cos-your-an-aesthetic-cunt 

 . .  I think shafting means the same as shelving


----------



## SFW (Sep 12, 2011)

Al? 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ride-bicycles-get-bitches-brah-umad/241354402573954


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 12, 2011)

Note: This is an automated message


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> Note: This is an automated message



AdmiralRichard will be banned shortly. So will Al unless he posts up amusing cat-related stories


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 12, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> *AdmiralRichard will be banned shortly.* So will Al unless he posts up amusing cat-related stories



Pull the trigger already.


----------



## bmw (Sep 13, 2011)

sup bitches?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2011)

lol, look at how her mimi-flaps clap together when she kicks that Bitch! Another 1st class BMW contribution 

 . . . on a more serious note, Al has 24 hours to post up stories about how he like to poke kittens in the bunghole . .  otherwise . .


----------



## SFW (Sep 13, 2011)

Her meat curtains came together and probably created an audible "slap" noise. Thats so hot. I love when a girl queefs on my cock and air vibrations tickle my taint. wait...what? Banning AL without lube? uhoh


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2011)

You know he pokes kittens in the buttonhole SFW. It's about time he shared his adventures with the CT goddamit!


----------



## SFW (Sep 13, 2011)

_Kittens...Is _that code for underage girls at the apartment complex?


----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2011)

I bought a new Laptop yesterday!! the ASUS g74! set me back 1200$!!!

I don't even own a computer game.. 

Anyhow.. Gears Gears Gears


----------



## CG (Sep 13, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I bought a new Laptop yesterday!! the ASUS g74! set me back 1200$!!!
> 
> I don't even own a computer game..
> 
> Anyhow.. Gears Gears Gears



you got a job again to afford that? or are you pimpin yourself out????


moving on, i've found a new hobby. Negging sponsors. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/83682.html
/discuss


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2011)

I like that idea. There are some synthol dealers that could use a good negging


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 13, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Pull the trigger already.


 Note: This is an automated message


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 13, 2011)

YouTube Video











I heard this song the other day and immediately thought of theCaptn' and his tren addiction. 

Gears!

Dem Chiner b*tches in the vid are freaking me out.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Sep 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 14, 2011)

3 posts in a days time?  What the f*ck?  I know you poop-stabbers don't workout and most of you probably don't have jobs...except for Saney selling his poofter for a new computer.  What the f*ck you doing all day?!


----------



## CG (Sep 14, 2011)

Sry been busy actually working at work.

What fucking kills me, is when people don't fuckin understand microsoft excel, when that is 80% of the job. I've spent 3 god damned weeks explaining pivot tables, filters, sorting AND GOD DAMNED RESIZING WINDOWS. W.T.F.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 14, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Sry been busy actually working at work.
> 
> What fucking kills me, is when people don't fuckin understand microsoft excel, when that is 80% of the job. I've spent 3 god damned weeks explaining pivot tables, filters, sorting AND GOD DAMNED RESIZING WINDOWS. W.T.F.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



I like the folks that say that they're good with Powerpoint. 

That shit always gets me ready to laugh for the next hour.   Sh*tty animations, worse sounds, and reading word for word what they wrote on the slide.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 14, 2011)

YouTube Video











Danny Elfman would have made the best Joker ever...........Better then Jack or Heath........He has the look for sure..LOL


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2011)

Did tesla post his cat raping story or is a 3 day ban in order?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Sep 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 15, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> Note: This is an automated message


----------



## vortrit (Sep 15, 2011)

You fags should be suckin' my ball sack.


----------



## CG (Sep 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You fags should be suckin' my ball sack.



Geared vortrit is desparate for atrophied sack suckling.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Sep 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2011)

Smoke up johnny


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Did tesla post his cat raping story or is a 3 day ban in order?



Goddamit, I warned Telsa! DRSE regulations must be complied with!


----------



## SFW (Sep 16, 2011)

he aint contribute shit anyway. Maybe when he gets back, he'll comply with orders. insubordination shouldnt be tolerated, especially from cat rapists with manicured Fu-man-chu style Goatees.


----------



## SFW (Sep 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 16, 2011)

M'kay.  So like I may have a hook-up for gears here in Chiner.  I was on the bus yesterday and this cat from LA (not lower AL) is all talking about HGH and how he can get it real cheap-like from this broad in Beijing.  So, I chimed in and started axing him about it.  I asked him if she had test also and he was all like "werd!  anything you can think of."  Apparently, the shit isn't even illegal over here.  This broad will also have it delivered and it's dirt cheap.  If this is all true, I may have to go on a test/tren/hgh/slin bender and get my big on!  Weed's easy to skoar also!  This may be the garden of eden for an abuser.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 16, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Sry been busy actually working at work.
> 
> What fucking kills me, is when people don't fuckin understand microsoft excel, when that is 80% of the job. I've spent 3 god damned weeks explaining pivot tables, filters, sorting AND GOD DAMNED RESIZING WINDOWS. W.T.F.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Enuff of the IT geek talk bullshit.  This is the CLEAN THREAD FFS!  It's for tales of AP, vikes, p-rips, drunkeness, LHJO, droppin' loads, and all things morally depraved.  This is not the _I'm a fucking 30 year old virgin geek who whacks off over power point slides and I have never even kissed a girl because I'm a sorry ass nerd who still lives in my parents' basement_! thread.  So, AP stories of GTFO!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't find anywhere to get a tiger pump here in Chiner!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Sep 16, 2011)

Death to you infidels


----------



## independent (Sep 17, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> M'kay.  So like I may have a hook-up for gears here in Chiner.  I was on the bus yesterday and this cat from LA (not lower AL) is all talking about HGH and how he can get it real cheap-like from this broad in Beijing.  So, I chimed in and started axing him about it.  I asked him if she had test also and he was all like "werd!  anything you can think of."  Apparently, the shit isn't even illegal over here.  This broad will also have it delivered and it's dirt cheap.  If this is all true, I may have to go on a test/tren/hgh/slin bender and get my big on!  Weed's easy to skoar also!  This may be the garden of eden for an abuser.



Skoar! post a pic of chiner gear when you get it.


----------



## SFW (Sep 17, 2011)

not quite what i expected

Watch the LHJO video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2011)

SFW said:


>


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 17, 2011)

Got some kind of Beijing bug going on today.  Feeling like shit.  Must be that yellow fever.  This blows balls.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Got some kind of Beijing bug going on today. Feeling like shit. Must be that yellow fever. This blows balls.


 It might be the bird flu hopefully


----------



## SFW (Sep 17, 2011)

Probably SARS


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> Probably SARS


 we can hope..


----------



## bmw (Sep 18, 2011)

Clearly it's AIDS


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 18, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Got some kind of Beijing bug going on today.  Feeling like shit.  Must be that yellow fever.  This blows balls.



 . . sounds like a severe case of unjerkedness McGilf . . . highly recommend subscribe a gears and 'tides abuser


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Sep 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 18, 2011)

SFW said:


>


----------



## SFW (Sep 18, 2011)

*The Misunderstood DoucheBag*


----------



## SFW (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 19, 2011)

*Never a broken man*






YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Sep 19, 2011)

I need some health advice..

I was fucking some chick doggy style.. and i think i accidently pinched my dick or something and now i cum/piss blood...  can't be good


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I need some health advice..
> 
> I was fucking some chick doggy style.. and i think i accidently pinched my dick or something and now i cum/piss blood...  can't be good



Did you stick a broom handle in her twat first to check for razorblades?


----------



## Saney (Sep 19, 2011)

ha.. bleeding from inside my cock man... not good!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> ha.. bleeding from inside my cock man... not good!


 You mignht have pass a  Kid Stone.or you have cancer go to the doctor dude not joking


----------



## Saney (Sep 19, 2011)

well it happened when i was fucking and i went into alot of pain when i hurt my dick fucking.. so i'm guessing it was from that.. but that was Friday night and it still bleeds.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you had an errection since?? you were just doing her doggie style?  the only thing i can think of is maybe a stone knocked loose.  I mean the only thinng i heard of happening while having sex is a broke dick and you would know if you did that!!! 

Just Ice and massage it 2 times a day you should be good...  jk see a doc man thats crazy shit


----------



## SFW (Sep 19, 2011)

Thats gotta be a 2nd date ruiner...no? Bloody cock, screaming, crying, ambulance. if she calls back, she might be a keeper.


----------



## independent (Sep 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> well it happened when i was fucking and i went into alot of pain when i hurt my dick fucking.. so i'm guessing it was from that.. but that was Friday night and it still bleeds.



I would start a new thread regarding this. Theres a lot of helpful people here.



BTW, I have some vicodin if you need some.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> well it happened when i was fucking and i went into alot of pain when i hurt my dick fucking.. so i'm guessing it was from that.. but that was Friday night and it still bleeds.


could have broke your dick..see a doctor..now if you ate some drark fruit it could be that


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would start a new thread regarding this. Theres a lot of helpful people here.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I have some vicodin if you need some.


 moe a nice guy ..GYCH


----------



## Saney (Sep 19, 2011)

I think i broke my dick... when i fucked her, it was a funny angle and it felt like i bent that tube in my dick really bad and it gave me a sharp pain.. i didn't think much of it and kept going and got the broke dick feeling three more times until i changed positions... 

what i didn't know was that the condom filled up with blood and when i pulled it off to cum (the lights are out and i can't see anything), the blood and cum went everywhere.. covered the bed, the girl... like a huge blood wave from the Shining had struck!

but my weeny only bleeds when i use it.. not a constant drizzle.. 

Conclusion: I think i have Broke-Bac-Dick Syndrome


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I think i broke my dick... when i fucked her, it was a funny angle and it felt like i bent that tube in my dick really bad and it gave me a sharp pain.. i didn't think much of it and kept going and got the broke dick feeling three more times until i changed positions...
> 
> what i didn't know was that the condom filled up with blood and when i pulled it off to cum (the lights are out and i can't see anything), the blood and cum went everywhere.. covered the bed, the girl... like a huge blood wave from the Shining had struck!
> 
> ...


 your a fuck head your pulling our dicks


----------



## Saney (Sep 19, 2011)

i'm not lying


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> i'm not lying


 Nigga see a doctor or your dick might fall off in the crapper


----------



## CG (Sep 19, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Enuff of the IT geek talk bullshit.  This is the CLEAN THREAD FFS!  It's for tales of AP, vikes, p-rips, drunkeness, LHJO, droppin' loads, and all things morally depraved.  This is not the _I'm a fucking 30 year old virgin geek who whacks off over power point slides and I have never even kissed a girl because I'm a sorry ass nerd who still lives in my parents' basement_! thread.  So, AP stories of GTFO!



Lol. Says the guy in chiner. The land of ungearded, cat eating, "practical movement" exercising, buddah bellied chewed up tooth chanks. 



In other news, I'm back to intra anal beta alanine, time release suppository formula.. check it.







Currently shitting out my last 3 meals thanks to goxplode 2.0

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Lol. Says the guy in chiner. The land of ungearded, cat eating, "practical movement" exercising, buddah bellied chewed up tooth chanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 19, 2011)

F*cking Saney just gave me nightmares for a week thinking about breaking my dick.  That asshole.

Was probably the greatest vinegar stroke of all time.  You thought you pulled a Peter North, turn on the lights and you pulled a menstruating hatchet wound.

Go see a doctor before you take junk pics of your c*ck broken off in the toilet


----------



## SFW (Sep 19, 2011)

I met this white chick at the park but im not 100% sure shes not strung out. Could be the heat or maybe she was jogging. I do have a habit of meeting weird ones. but, its perfectly normal in florida to be out in the park jogging @ nite. She could also of been getting high i really dont know yet. Anyway she got sweat on my arm and i said "ahh you just dripped on me" and she said "Yeah, im pretty wet" but in a very sly way. I smelled my arm and it was a pleasant smell, like conditioner maybe? hopefully i can sniff her sweaty box soon.


----------



## Saney (Sep 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> I met this white chick at the park but im not 100% sure shes not strung out. Could be the heat or maybe she was jogging. I do have a habit of meeting weird ones. but, its perfectly normal in florida to be out in the park jogging @ nite. She could also of been getting high i really dont know yet. Anyway she got sweat on my arm and i said "ahh you just dripped on me" and she said "Yeah, im pretty wet" but in a very sly way. I smelled my arm and it was a pleasant smell, like conditioner maybe? hopefully i can sniff her sweaty box soon.



I didn't know you liked white women.. especially women who exercise and don't have trash trucks for ass's.... You must be losing the Darkness in you and turning into a Natty Al... 

Is anyone else in the CT plan on going natty? Buncha NB's


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> I smelled my arm and it was a pleasant smell, like conditioner maybe? hopefully i can sniff her sweaty box soon.



 . . it's your DRSE mission to sniff her sweaty box . . don't make me ban you like I did that cat-rapist Al 



Das Sloot said:


> Is anyone else in the CT plan on going natty? Buncha NB's



 . . not a chance, Im going to abuse tren until I piss my organs out . . and . . btw I think you have the 1st symptoms of galloping knob rot. It's a hideous disease usually suffered by small apes


----------



## CG (Sep 20, 2011)

Saney, ever see a doc? If not head north for all the painkillers in the world! 

Sent from my phone, so kelju can keep being a jealous bitch and hate on everyone with a smartphone


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> I met this white chick at the park but im not 100% sure shes not strung out. Could be the heat or maybe she was jogging. I do have a habit of meeting weird ones. but, its perfectly normal in florida to be out in the park jogging @ nite. She could also of been getting high i really dont know yet. Anyway she got sweat on my arm and i said "ahh you just dripped on me" and she said "Yeah, im pretty wet" but in a very sly way. I smelled my arm and it was a pleasant smell, like conditioner maybe? hopefully i can sniff her sweaty box soon.


 
Please advise if she has onion crotch...

GYCH!


----------



## Saney (Sep 20, 2011)

I need pain killers!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 20, 2011)

Go to the doc man im seriously worried about your pecker!  bout to call PPS and let them know you have a sick wanker that your not taking care of.


----------



## SFW (Sep 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I didn't know you liked white women.. especially women who exercise and don't have trash trucks for ass's.... You must be losing the Darkness in you and turning into a Natty Al...
> 
> Is anyone else in the CT plan on going natty? Buncha NB's


 

i dont normally dig whities. but when i do...They need to be tanned, janned and partially terked. Or at least not have AIDS. i mean, standards god damnit!

And im sorry to hear about your penis. Ive said it before and ill say it again...you need to spray your junk with lysol. period.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 20, 2011)

Does lysol before or after


----------



## SFW (Sep 20, 2011)

Lysol after of course. Beer or four loko work as antiseptics as well. Just drench ur filthy cock post AP with whatever u have available.


----------



## SFW (Sep 20, 2011)

Im gonna just come right oput with it and ask wanda if she'll toss my salad this weekend. I mean, were still cool. she keeps askin me if i met someone...so i guess she wants my greasy bratwurst


----------



## Saney (Sep 20, 2011)

Katherine used to eat my ass all the time... its definitely worth a try..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Sep 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> well it happened when i was fucking and i went into alot of pain when i hurt my dick fucking.. so i'm guessing it was from that.. but that was Friday night and it still bleeds.



sounds like Full Blown AIDS to me bro.










(she's cheating on you)


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 21, 2011)

bmw said:


> sounds like Full Blown AIDS to me bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm gonna have nightmares about saney's broke dick situation.  She may be some kinda kinky bitch who planted an ice pick up in her snatch, just so she could mutilate your shaft whilst you were banging her.   You'd better get your junk looked at by a doc soon.  If you sprayed blood all over the bed and yur still drizzzzlin', you gotta address it before your junk falls off into the comode whilst you're taking a piss.  You only get one cock, and it's gotta last you a while.  A bloody cock ain't nothin' to take lightly.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm gonna have nightmares about saney's broke dick situation. She may be some kinda kinky bitch who planted an ice pick up in her snatch, just so she could mutilate your shaft whilst you were banging her. You'd better get your junk looked at by a doc soon. If you sprayed blood all over the bed and yur still drizzzzlin', you gotta address it before your junk falls off into the comode whilst you're taking a piss. You only get one cock, and it's gotta last you a while. A bloody cock ain't nothin' to take lightly.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 21, 2011)

I here "The Situation" gives himself facials . . . .  when I say facials I mean gooey load to the face, rubbing it in gently, allowing the cumm to dry before allowing his pet cat to lick it off.

True story, just ask DGG


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I here "The Situation" gives himself facials . . . . when I say facials I mean gooey load to the face, rubbing it in gently, allowing the cumm to dry before allowing his pet cat to lick it off.
> 
> True story, just ask DGG


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 22, 2011)

Does anyone else read all GearsMcGilf's posts in the voice of Robert the brother from Everybody Loves Raymond?

Try it it's uncanny.


----------



## CG (Sep 22, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> Does anyone else read all GearsMcGilf's posts in the voice of Robert the brother from Everybody Loves Raymond?
> 
> Try it it's uncanny.



No, but I read posts by The Capt'n like he was patrick stewart lol


----------



## Hench (Sep 22, 2011)

My fucking car just got clamped.....cost me £150/$250! 

Complete fucking cunts.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## independent (Sep 22, 2011)

Hench said:


> My fucking car just got clamped.....cost me £150/$250!
> 
> Complete fucking cunts.



doesnt that only happen to black people?


----------



## Hench (Sep 22, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> doesnt that only happen to black people?



Whilst I have been abusing the Mel-2 pretty hard, I think it has more to do with them being a bunch of jewish money-hungry bastards. 

Oh, and we have a _Multiculturalism_ policy in the UK...apparently we're all equal.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Sep 22, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> Does anyone else read all GearsMcGilf's posts in the voice of Robert the brother from Everybody Loves Raymond?
> 
> Try it it's uncanny.


 
More like larry the cable guy


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2011)

Fuck ass! I cannot find my journal. Anyway, I've been SFW pretty hard. Oh, and you're all fookin gay!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Sep 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Fuck ass! I cannot find my journal. Anyway, I've been SFW pretty hard. Oh, and you're all fookin gay!



search feature broken?  

check subscribed threads brah!

Better be hitting the books even harder than the weights.


----------



## SFW (Sep 23, 2011)

I didnt even know he worked out, let alone had a journal. Anyway, saw colombiana last night. Thats one hot, flatchested latina. Hot...but sporty. Anyway someone peed in the seats or something cause i had a wiff of piss the entire movie. Goddamn savages


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> I didnt even know he worked out, let alone had a journal. Anyway, saw colombiana last night. Thats one hot, flatchested latina. Hot...but sporty. Anyway someone peed in the seats or something cause i had a wiff of piss the entire movie. Goddamn savages


 wekcome to the Florida gettos


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> I didnt even know he worked out, let alone had a journal. Anyway, saw colombiana last night. Thats one hot, flatchested latina. Hot...but sporty. Anyway someone peed in the seats or something cause i had a wiff of piss the entire movie. Goddamn savages


 
i went to college in santa barbara(shortly) and literally every weekend the the staircase would have giant puddles of piss in them and the occasional shit. not to mention the chicken bones and pizza boxes that would line the hallways.  Now that some savages!!


----------



## independent (Sep 23, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> i went to college in santa barbara(shortly) and literally every weekend the the staircase would have giant puddles of piss in them and the occasional shit. not to mention the chicken bones and pizza boxes that would line the hallways.  Now that some savages!!



SB is a beautiful city with a huge homeless population, very common in so cal beach cities. could be drunk college students also.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 23, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> SB is a beautiful city with a huge homeless population, very common in so cal beach cities. could be drunk college students also.


 
yeah Its super nice there but im sure the antics were "students".  which is kind of a joke cause some of the people in the dorms didnt even have classes?????


----------



## SFW (Sep 23, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> wekcome to the Florida gettos


 

True. i was in a PR hood. You would of prob spotted some relatives if you were there. but yeah, i was just happy my rims were still on my car when i left.


Time for deadlifts  :Cafe Bustelo:


----------



## Saney (Sep 23, 2011)

just sfw with lil and pops!

i'm looking beefy! and can't wait for the DVD's i ordered to come in so i can get'er done!

Now its time to shave, shower, and go buy some Crown Royal so i can get some bitty's drunk!


----------



## independent (Sep 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> True. i was in a PR hood. You would of prob spotted some relatives if you were there. but yeah, i was just happy my rims were still on my car when i left.



Speaking of PR's, I met my first one the other day at the gym. real nice lady, looks 40 but told me shes 52. She has perfect skin.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> True. i was in a PR hood. You would of prob spotted some relatives if you were there. but yeah, i was just happy my rims were still on my car when i left.
> 
> 
> Time for deadlifts  :Cafe Bustelo:


 
I went through the getto onetime and i did see your relatives selling ice cream from a rolling cart


----------



## Saney (Sep 23, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> I went through the getto onetime and i did see your relatives selling ice cream from a rolling cart



his relatives sell hot dogs.. not ice cream... Oh and Pizza


----------



## SFW (Sep 23, 2011)

pre-gamed w/ = 2.5 mg's albuterol, 2 cups of coffee, 25 mgs halodrol, im ready for something. Wish i had some suspension though


----------



## Saney (Sep 23, 2011)

lol ^^


xxxbunker.com : tushy lickers 04 asslick rimjob rimming tushylickers


----------



## SFW (Sep 23, 2011)

^ Hopefully this weekend i get a tounge lashing. Im not gonna wipe either 





p.S. Where the fuck is Roids at? That traitorous bastard. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 23, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> his relatives sell hot dogs.. not ice cream... Oh and Pizza


 i think your wrong


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> Where the fuck is Roids at? That traitorous bastard



Hopefully he's got the rice town gears hookup


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Sep 24, 2011)

Lawl





YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Sep 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> Lawl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol fucking old brawd.. maybe she should have kept her yapper closed.. closed now


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2011)

Cumming or gears?


----------



## Saney (Sep 26, 2011)

^^ Gears



SFW needs to clean his fucking Message Inbox so I can ask him where I can find some good Rice'n Beans


----------



## SFW (Sep 26, 2011)

Porn Movie : semen on my tanned big ass cum


----------



## Saney (Sep 26, 2011)

jesus fucking christ SFW!!

clean out your god damn inbox, check your fucking email, or answer Wanda's nigger phone... or i'll just sit on all the Rice and Beans I was given you corn fuck nigger


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2011)

fuck the rice n beans, think dbols! 

 . .  btw, is that bald cat-fiddler Al still sulking over being banned?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Sep 27, 2011)

OMFG!!!!


I have something crazy crazy funny to tell SFW... but this is a job for him.. i'm paying him ANYTHING he wants for this job.. and i'm pretty fucking serious..


----------



## Hench (Sep 27, 2011)

^Pics? 

Vallies and high grade.......what a lovely evening.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2011)

I fucking killed it in the gym today. I didn't just pretend to lift weights like those fags Curt James and Saney, but I fucking tortured the back (Rows, T-bar rows, bent over rows - don't get any fag ideas about coming at me from behind, Curt James - Lat pull-downs). While the rest of you fags made post here and probably looked for new friends on Facebook. What a bunch of fags!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I fucking killed it in the gym today. I didn't just pretend to lift weights like those fags Curt James and Saney, but I fucking tortured the back (Rows, T-bar rows, bent over rows - don't get any fag ideas about coming at me from behind, Curt James - Lat pull-downs). While the rest of you fags made post here and probably looked for new friends on Facebook. What a bunch of fags!


 
Are using those free gears I sent you you scamming son of a bitch?

. . Dont make me ban you like I did that bald cunt Tesla 

Answer me Goddamit!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Are using those free gears I sent you you scamming son of a bitch?
> 
> . . Dont make me ban you like I did that bald cunt Tesla
> 
> Answer me Goddamit!



Sorry, and yes I have been using the gears. Definitely an advantage!!! I've been meaning to post more info but my classes have also kept me super busy. The gears have been helping me fkg kill it.

Side note: Tesla tries to touch young boys and girls genitals anyway and deserves a ban.


----------



## independent (Sep 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> side note: Tesla tries to touch young boys and girls genitals anyway and deserves a ban.



He only touches cats.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> he only touches cats.



lawl.


----------



## CG (Sep 28, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> He only touches cats.



young cats.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 28, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> young cats.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Are using those free gears I sent you you scamming son of a bitch?
> 
> . . Dont make me ban you like I did that bald cunt Tesla
> 
> Answer me Goddamit!


 COME AT ME BRO>.....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 28, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> COME AT ME BRO>.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2011)

Tren & Dbol for the win!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 30, 2011)

I miss Tesla, let's hope those fkg Mexicans haven't finally got him


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I miss Tesla, let's hope those fkg Mexicans haven't finally got him


 it would serve him right that bald cunt


----------



## CG (Sep 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I miss Tesla, let's hope those fkg Mexicans haven't finally got him



they dont take to their cats being raped too kindly. 



wheres that drse agent in chiner at these days?

_WHERE IS EVERYBODY?!?_


----------



## SFW (Sep 30, 2011)

Al created another name (rednack)
Adam got busted for 1 vial of gear and is serving 20 yrs hard labor.
Will P married a white woman and is playing the dad role now.
Capt is harrassing noobs and extorting them for nude pics.
Sloot is on trial for sexual harrassment and it doesnt look good for him.
Paul sitch aka DGG is being deported back to his native mexico.


----------



## CG (Sep 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> Al created another name (rednack)
> Adam got busted for 1 vial of gear and is serving 20 yrs hard labor.
> Will P married a white woman and is playing the dad role now.
> Capt is harrassing noobs and extorting them for nude pics.
> ...



I believe it all. No bullshit


----------



## Saney (Sep 30, 2011)

Dude. Parsifal's Test E is SOO FUCKING PURE!!! I feel like i'm invincible at 500mgs EW... this is fucking a low dose to be feeling so god damn GOOD!

My Prop and Ace came in and i'm about to Cut loose on some fucking Gearsasis!!!!!

Ya'll need to jump on the Geared Train and place an order through Parsifal!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 30, 2011)

why was tesla banned? he seemed like a solid guy.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2011)

Saney said:


> Dude. Parsifal's Test E is SOO FUCKING PURE!!! I feel like i'm invincible at 500mgs EW... this is fucking a low dose to be feeling so god damn GOOD!
> 
> My Prop and Ace came in and i'm about to Cut loose on some fucking Gearsasis!!!!!
> 
> Ya'll need to jump on the Geared Train and place an order through Parsifal!


 Get on them nutzsum moar mah nigga


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Get on them nutzsum moar mah nigga


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> why was tesla banned? he seemed like a solid guy.


 cuz he didn't ban me and tesla didn't post no new cat rape storys


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> cuz he didn't ban me and tesla didn't post no new cat rape storys


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 30, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> why was tesla banned? he seemed like a solid guy.



Probably for posting too much 80's butt rock.

Who gives a fuck?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 1, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> cuz he didn't ban me and tesla didn't post no new cat rape storys



This. He had DRSE responsibilities he wasn't forfilling godammit


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 1, 2011)

Saney said:


> Dude. Parsifal's Test E is SOO FUCKING PURE!!! I feel like i'm invincible at 500mgs EW... this is fucking a low dose to be feeling so god damn GOOD!
> 
> My Prop and Ace came in and i'm about to Cut loose on some fucking Gearsasis!!!!!
> 
> Ya'll need to jump on the Geared Train and place an order through Parsifal!



Then tell that parsifal knig to hurry up and get me a quote.  I been axing him for a week and he's all like "i'll get back to you bro!"  Our resident hebe, Josh is stalling also.  I think summa these nigs are just apprehensive about shipping to Chiner.  Hell, it's my arse on the line if sum10 goes wrong.  Just quote me and ship the gears FFS.


----------



## Saney (Oct 1, 2011)

Lol ^


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 1, 2011)

DRSEGE is stalling gdi . .  GMTGDG!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> This. He had DRSE responsibilities he wasn't forfilling godammit


----------



## Saney (Oct 2, 2011)

I ain't been on the CT all weekend and not 1 fucking post??

We need Al back!


----------



## Rednack (Oct 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> Al created another name (rednack)


rednack is rednack you fucking dingle berry...


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 2, 2011)

sup fuckers?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2011)

:jew:


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> :jew:




^^^^ That would be an actual jew smiley had you done your job.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2011)

blame the :jew:


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> blame the :jew:


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 3, 2011)

*For Alphonse*






YouTube Video









Teach Me How To Romo (NFL Rap-Up 2011 Week #4) - YouTube


----------



## vortrit (Oct 3, 2011)

NiagaraBalls said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2011)

4 days after starting my Asian Pharma Tren Ace, I woke up in a HUGE pool last night.. I had to play "find the dry spot" at 3:30am.. So addicted!


oh and had some Eggs and Sausage this morning... No Carbs!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 4, 2011)

Saney said:


> 4 days after starting my Asian Pharma Tren Ace, I woke up in a HUGE pool last night.. I had to play "find the dry spot" at 3:30am.. So addicted!
> 
> 
> oh and had some Eggs and Sausage this morning... No Carbs!




You liking those GMP approved gears?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 4, 2011)

GMTGDG!!!!  I'm so effin' ready to at least get on a cruise again.  I'm down to 215.  PCT was a joke.  I ain't been this skinny since I was like 23!  I've hit NB status.  My size 34 jeans are hanging offa me now.  I'll polish some knob for expedited gears to Chiner!


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2011)

Just bought this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to the shit economy and barry for getting me a tv that retails around 650 for 400 incl tax. Skipping sfw, working overtime and having that bitch paid off in like a week. Lol


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^Nothing like a good porno flick on a big flat panel TV.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2011)

Since adding dbol to my tren cycle I can lick my own tip!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## independent (Oct 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Since adding dbol to my tren cycle I can lick my own tip!



Any renal failure yet?


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2011)

Fuck capt and the dbol Saney sold him!! Both of their Quads put together is like my arm. I want my GODDAMN Medicine so i can continue with my TRT! 

Anyway, how's you's all's doing's?


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2011)

Doing super fab, thanks for asking.

Where do you get your TRT medicine from SFW? I'd also like to get some


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 4, 2011)

where's the parsi list you homo? I needs my tren/mast hrt.


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Since adding dbol to my tren cycle I can lick my own nips!



Fixed.



Gach
  ^(Aromitization)


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2011)

Saney said:


> Doing super fab, thanks for asking.
> 
> Where do you get your TRT medicine from SFW? I'd also like to get some


 
FrenchyGears.net

You get a Free loaf of french bread with every order.


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> FrenchyGears.net
> 
> You get a Free loaf of french bread with every order.



lol Say werd


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> FrenchyGears.net
> 
> You get a Free loaf of french bread with every order.




I use AsianGMPGears.com

They send free fortune cookies with your gears.


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2011)

> lol Say werd


werds. last time they must of accidentally shipped a soiled sock because craziest thing....a semen stained sock was mixed in with my order. I opened a ticket but they told me i shouldnt complain so much


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> werds. last time they must of accidentally shipped a soiled sock because craziest thing....a semen stained sock was mixed in with my order. I opened a ticket but they told me i shouldnt complain so much



You probably shouldn't.. cause god knows what else could be sent in the future...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> You liking those GMP approved gears?


 FDA APPROVED


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Any renal failure yet?



No anal failure either!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 5, 2011)

I miss you gheys...

WTF has Josh gone? Maybe a skid of vitamin water fell over on him whilst stacking his crome spoke rims he took off of the Cadillac Catera after returning from a gang bang down at the Motel 6?

Just wondering...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 5, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> You liking those GMP approved gears?


 
you know what i cant figure out is how the world pharma rep can claim that this is how much it cost to make real products or these products.  When you can get test e powder from the factory in china 200g test e for 285. Can someone please explain this jew math to me


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 5, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> you know what i cant figure out is how the world pharma rep can claim that this is how much it cost to make real products or these products.  When you can get test e powder from the factory in china 200g test e for 285. Can someone please explain this jew math to me




And that's black market powder price.  Just think if its made legally and doesn't pass through multiple hands.


----------



## independent (Oct 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> No anal failure either!



I was really worried about your anus.


----------



## Saney (Oct 5, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I was really worried about your anus.



x 2


----------



## CG (Oct 5, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I was really worried about your anus.



I wasn't. I keep a close eye on that fucker


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 5, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> I wasn't. I keep a close eye on that fucker


 
ME TOO!!! have you noticed it has a "magic eye" effect... Yeah if you stare at it long enough a 3d image of a cat pops out


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I miss you gheys...
> 
> WTF has Josh gone? Maybe a skid of vitamin water fell over on him whilst stacking his crome spoke rims he took off of the Cadillac Catera after returning from a gang bang down at the Motel 6?
> 
> Just wondering...


 
Josh is jewing it up on facebook with coupons and such


----------



## SFW (Oct 5, 2011)

Fuck you paul. Toco8 does NOT get you jacked! Your adonis DNA just wont allow you to get fat and unjerked. Motherfucker....post that 1 more time in your status and i swear, ill be coming @ you, bro.


----------



## SFW (Oct 5, 2011)

Woman has an orgasm on the roller coaster (NSFW)


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2011)

SFW said:


> Fuck you paul. Toco8 does NOT get you jacked! Your adonis DNA just wont allow you to get fat and unjerked. Motherfucker....post that 1 more time in your status and i swear, ill be coming @ you, bro.



+1 .. Goddam rapist 

... In other news, I started AP this chick who insists on swallowing my jizz ... A very pleasurable experience

Oh, and gears!


----------



## Saney (Oct 5, 2011)

I shot in my girls mouth.. and she swallowed some just so she could make room for more cum! (spermless cum)


----------



## independent (Oct 5, 2011)

So do you guys use hcg or do you prefer the atrophied look which I hear is very popular in West Hollywood?


----------



## Saney (Oct 5, 2011)

Atrophied look is in bro.. small nuts make for less bruising on the sack when it smacks up against the female arse


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 5, 2011)

SFW said:


> Woman has an orgasm on the roller coaster (NSFW)




Why can't I have an orgasm that easy?



Fuck.


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> +1 .. Goddam rapist
> 
> ... In other news, I started AP this chick who insists on swallowing my jizz ... A very pleasurable experience
> 
> Oh, and gears!





Saney said:


> I shot in my girls mouth.. and she swallowed some just so she could make room for more cum! (spermless cum)








I have really been missing my fuck buddy lately.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2011)

SFW said:


> Fuck you paul. Toco8 does NOT get you jacked! Your adonis DNA just wont allow you to get fat and unjerked. Motherfucker....post that 1 more time in your status and i swear, ill be coming @ you, bro.


 
Damn nigga about time some one COMES AT ME BRO...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> +1 .. Goddam rapist
> 
> ... In other news, I started AP this chick who insists on swallowing my jizz ... A very pleasurable experience
> 
> Oh, and gears!


 
+10 come at me bro and ask bob toco 8 does get you jacked just look at is pictures


----------



## SFW (Oct 5, 2011)

silentbob? He's pretty jacked in a mikey from occ kinda way.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> So do you guys use hcg or do you prefer the atrophied look which I hear is very popular in West Hollywood?



been no hcg in town for 8 months . . for some reason my nuts are ok. Bunk gears probably


----------



## Saney (Oct 5, 2011)

How does 100iu's of HGH sound for 80$?


----------



## SFW (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol hcg is for noobs. a true BBr lets his balls shrivel, hairline go to shit and opts out of organ donations. and if he's really hardcore, he seldomly runs AI's because they "kill gains."


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2011)

SFW said:


> silentbob? He's pretty jacked in a mikey from occ kinda way.


 True mah nigga


----------



## SilentBob187 (Oct 5, 2011)

SFW said:


> silentbob? He's pretty jacked in a mikey from occ kinda way.





Dark Geared God said:


> True mah nigga



You reggins just jealous of my finger painting skills.


----------



## CG (Oct 5, 2011)

Saney said:


> How does 100iu's of HGH sound for 80$?



Bunk ass biojunk?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 6, 2011)

I purchased my first cycle of GMP approved gears from this skinny black guy who was wearing Mercedes shorts, a Nike tank top and a Titleist hat.  He said these gears are 100% Somalia FDA approved and all of his customers are 100% satisfied with his gears.   I'm not sure why he had an AK-47.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2011)

Saney said:


> How does 100iu's of HGH sound for 80$?


 As long as its FDA approved...80 is a good deal nigga


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Bunk ass biojunk?


 thats what i heard


----------



## SFW (Oct 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Oct 6, 2011)

Yay! time to pin some more Asian Pharma Trenabolic!! 80mg!

I'll be upping my Dose to 100mg EOD AP Tren.. I need more of a burn!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2011)

Saney said:


> Yay! time to pin some more Asian Pharma Trenabolic!! 80mg!
> 
> I'll be upping my Dose to 100mg EOD AP Tren.. I need more of a burn!


 
You fucking bitch! Pin that shit 100mg ED gdi!


----------



## CG (Oct 7, 2011)

Brekky


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 7, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Brekky


 Stack that with toco8 rx and you'
ll be jackeds in no time


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You fucking bitch! Pin that shit 100mg ED gdi!


 what that 1 cc?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Brekky



don't forget your 15mg DBol and other assorted anti-retroviral meds 

GICH~!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2011)

Anywho, off to a big italian wedding today . . sure to be plenty of salami-eating cunts there that remind me of SFW 

If there are any Indian or Mexican waiting staff there, Im going to call them Dark Geared God because, well,  you guys know . . . .


----------



## vortrit (Oct 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> don't forget your 15mg DBol and other assorted anti-retroviral meds
> 
> GICH~!



Looks like fish oil and glucosamine (It's from the Curt James diet).


----------



## SFW (Oct 7, 2011)

Aussie guineas? Do they even exist??


----------



## bmw (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Oct 8, 2011)

I decided to replace some of my meals with protein shakes until I get lose some weight... My weight is not moving at all and it sucks!


----------



## SFW (Oct 8, 2011)

albuterol and cardio?


----------



## SFW (Oct 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried M1D black? What is it...A dbol precursor or sum10?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/company-promotions/144492-lg-sciences-logging-opportunity.html


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Anywho, off to a big italian wedding today . . sure to be plenty of salami-eating cunts there that remind me of SFW
> 
> If there are any Indian or Mexican waiting staff there, Im going to call them Dark Geared God because, well, you guys know . . . .


 Not indian or mexican you jew get it right


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Not indian or mexican you jew get it right


 
 . . all you brown cunts smell like cabbage to me


----------



## Saney (Oct 9, 2011)

Got some fucking CHEEKS last night!!!

Banged her tight little ass all up and down... Mmmm... if ya'll could see her you's be proud of my Game.. and i gotta thank the Gears (even tho i'm a non-responder) for all my Jerked'ness and used to be Tanned'ness


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . all you brown cunts smell like cabbage to me


 
Dna studies say/. the spanish are white..I disagree but i do hate blacks


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Dna studies say/. the spanish are white..I disagree but i do hate blacks



This doesn't explain the reek of cabbage


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> This doesn't explain the reek of cabbage



I thought it was the smell of pork bones and beef anus We might want to ask mr f and chico


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello all my deviant comrades, I'm excited to announce that I have lined up a very nice, and thick birthday treat for myself.  AP story to follow shortly.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> I thought it was the smell of pork bones and beef anus We might want to ask mr f and chico


 
good call~!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> good call~!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 10, 2011)

We saw Evander Holyfield in line with 1 of his 12 kids at Six Flags this weekend.  He was totally unjerked but he'd still kick many an ass I'm sure.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 10, 2011)

shoulda walked up to him and knocked his hat off


----------



## independent (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/euroking-gear-com/144787-contest-win-some-gear.html#post2502676


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> We saw Evander Holyfield in line with 1 of his 12 kids at Six Flags this weekend.  He was totally unjerked but he'd still kick many an ass I'm sure.



You should of pointed out his half ear and laughed hysterically


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/euroking-gear-com/144787-contest-win-some-gear.html#post2502676



That's should of won you free gear!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Oct 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/euroking-gear-com/144787-contest-win-some-gear.html#post2502676


 


Should i?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> Should i?


 the placebo effect


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> Should i?


 
Yes you should. Name names, I will reverse any bannings


----------



## SilentBob187 (Oct 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hello all my deviant comrades, I'm excited to announce that I have lined up a very nice, and thick birthday treat for myself.  AP story to follow shortly.



A penis?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Yes you should. Name names, I will reverse any bannings


----------



## SFW (Oct 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Yes you should. Name names, I will reverse any bannings


 

Awwe, bring Al back.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You should of pointed out his half ear and laughed hysterically




I didn't but some other guys in line were saying take a picture of his chewed off ear.


----------



## Saney (Oct 11, 2011)

Yea, we need some Pool-side stories and 70's Rock videos and George Carlin Stand-up..

UNBAND AL!!


----------



## CG (Oct 11, 2011)

SFW said:


> Should i?



was twist the n in that picture?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2011)

Saney said:


> Yea, we need some Pool-side stories and 70's Rock videos and George Carlin Stand-up..
> 
> UNBAND AL!!



Al was unbanned under 6 hours, I think he's still very mad at me


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Al was unbanned under 6 hours, I think he's still very mad at me


 
them him to come at me Bro..that cat raper


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Al was unbanned under 6 hours, I think he's still very mad at me



You bant AL?



Captn' how could you......


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 11, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> A penis?



Uh...


No. Not at all...


----------



## Saney (Oct 11, 2011)

Unban al!!


----------



## SFW (Oct 12, 2011)

^ that suspension is strong! Fuck.


----------



## Saney (Oct 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> ^ that suspension is strong! Fuck.



Thick like my horse cock strong?

Or Superman strong?


----------



## SFW (Oct 12, 2011)

Strong like the ox 

No clog with the 21's btw


----------



## Saney (Oct 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> Strong like the ox
> 
> No clog with the 21's btw



i'd hope not... 21's gotta suck bro!

what you know about 65mg Tren ED???

ANSWER ME GOD DAMNIT!


----------



## SFW (Oct 12, 2011)

65 ed would kill me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> Strong like the ox
> 
> No clog with the 21's btw



Im getting some TestNoEster - oil based, so should be able to slin pin it no probs.


----------



## SFW (Oct 12, 2011)

^ I hope TNE is smoother than this shit. Its like pinning myself with Drano. But....Ya know, gears and so forth  Not really gonna pin this ed. Just leg days. And back days. oh and arm days. possibly chest, trap, forearm, calf day. but thats it.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 12, 2011)

^^^^Good plan.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 12, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Im getting some TestNoEster - oil based, so should be able to slin pin it no probs.


 

Ive been pinning Oil based TNE and that shit is better than pussy


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 12, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Ive been pinning Oil based TNE and that shit is better than pussy


----------



## CG (Oct 12, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Ive been pinning Oil based TNE and that shit is better than pussy



 jammin yo dick in a 10ml vial?

SOUNDS LIKE BIOJUNK!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 12, 2011)

^^^Biojunk is Israeli FDA GMP Jew approved gears.


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 12, 2011)

^^Biojew^^


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 12, 2011)

^^^Kosher Gears


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> jammin yo dick in a 10ml vial?
> 
> SOUNDS LIKE BIOJUNK!


 
jamming? that shit slides right in!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 12, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> ^^^Biojunk is Israeli FDA GMP Jew approved gears.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2011)

No homo.






YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Ive been pinning Oil based TNE and that shit is better than pussy



Wait ........








You workout?


----------



## Saney (Oct 13, 2011)

Biogen has the best placebos around... Who would dare even compete with such an established company?  Besides the Jew's placebo Test E he distributed to the Pool Side Junkie


----------



## SFW (Oct 13, 2011)

Where is that comb over bastard? Same with Columbian willy, Chiner Adam and Feline Al.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2011)

SFW said:


> Where is that comb over bastard? Same with Columbian willy, Chiner Adam and Feline Al.



 . . idk, but best signature link ever!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 13, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Wait ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

What you talking about willis?? I just said i was pinning gear, not working out!  baby steps, baby steps



Want to dock it could be some fun no homo


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm gonna be pinning my Somalia GMP FDA approved gears soon.


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 13, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I'm gonna be pinning my Somalia GMP FDA approved gears soon.


Do somali gears come with free facial flies for that famine victim look that's so in right now?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 13, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Do somali gears come with free facial flies for that famine victim look that's so in right now?




Mine came with a rope ladder and a mag to an AK-47.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2011)

I shelve my dbols for the intra-anal anabolic effect


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 13, 2011)

do you have to take more intra annaly or less? for future reference


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 13, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Do somali gears come with free facial flies for that famine victim look that's so in right now?


 it has aids in every vile


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 14, 2011)

Skoard some codine cough syrup 2night!!!    That shit goes good with a coupla brewhahas.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 14, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Skoard some codine cough syrup 2night!!!    That shit goes good with a coupla brewhahas.








YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 14, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> do you have to take more intra annaly or less? for future reference



You need to eat a sandwich or sum10


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 14, 2011)

What you knigs been up to?  I can only access this fukkin forum on the weekends cause of my shitty service.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You need to eat a sandwich or sum10


 
HAHAH I take it you found "skinny's ode".  Im just startin out ill get bigger.. I hoping to be 200 next summer.  Im going to try and add Gh into another test cycle with the dose closer to a gram....and ill eat a sandwich see what happens


----------



## SFW (Oct 14, 2011)

what up McG


----------



## SFW (Oct 14, 2011)

I guarantee someones teeth mark will be on my fist by tomorrow morn. I tried to shake gears and dark liquors. I just cant. Satan wins.


----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2011)

Why try and Shake Gears?? Why not just embrace the Dark-Side?


----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2011)

Just pinned 1.5mls in my Left Tricep.. 

Lets hope i did it right because it's my first time injecting there


----------



## SFW (Oct 14, 2011)

Saney said:


> Why try and Shake Gears?? Why not just embrace the Dark-Side?


 
Yeah i guess




 @ 0:25






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL Nice!


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 14, 2011)

Should I go out tonight or stay home?  Go out? Stay home?  Hmmmm......


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I shelve my dbols for the intra-anal anabolic effect


 
Told ya intra-anal is the only way to roid out


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 14, 2011)

Getting any new china girl action McGilf?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 15, 2011)

Nope, just the wife, on occasion.  I basically just work, SFW, and sleep.  I ain't had much of a libido since cuming off of the gears.    I can't wait to get on some test tho.  I'm prolly down to around 210 now.  It's hard to keep weight on with the shit they eat around here, especially when you have the test level of a 10 year old girl.  It's prolly healthier than western stuff, but I can't see how some of these blokes can get fat eating this shit.  I mean, how much rice and chicken do you have to eat to become a fat ass?


----------



## bmw (Oct 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> What you knigs been up to?  I can only access this fukkin forum on the weekends cause of my shitty service.



It's the government, locking you out.


----------



## bmw (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nope, just the wife, on occasion.  I basically just work, SFW, and sleep.  I ain't had much of a libido since cuming off of the gears.    I can't wait to get on some test tho.  I'm prolly down to around 210 now.  It's hard to keep weight on with the shit they eat around here, especially when you have the test level of a 10 year old girl.  It's prolly healthier than western stuff, but I can't see how some of these blokes can get fat eating this shit.  I mean, how much rice and chicken do you have to eat to become a fat ass?



What about eating moar cats? I hear they have higher calories/protein per pound than chicken. . ..  you also have the enjoyment of raping and strangling them first


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> What about eating moar cats? I hear they have higher calories/protein per pound than chicken. . ..  you also have the enjoyment of raping and strangling them first



I thought about that, but I can't seem to find any.  It looks like they already ate them all before I got here.  Speaking of that, I see people all the time now walking dogs.  Seems kinda weird to have one as a pet, then go to a restaurant and eat one.


----------



## Saney (Oct 15, 2011)

Never again will I do a Tricep Injection.. Just sayin


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 15, 2011)

A bicep injection is pretty bad also.  Mine was all swole up for a coupla days.


----------



## independent (Oct 15, 2011)

Saney said:


> Never again will I do a Tricep Injection.. Just sayin



Must be that dirty gear youre repping.


----------



## Saney (Oct 15, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Must be that dirty gear youre repping.



Most likely.. Prop and Ace in that Mother fucker.. not good


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2011)

^^^^^thats going to hurt and swell anyway u do it. try cutting it with EQ but i use test suspension all the time for the swelling size i get out of it. it hurts but the size is worth it to me. if it gets red and u get fever go to dr asap.


----------



## Saney (Oct 15, 2011)

unclem said:


> ^^^^^thats going to hurt and swell anyway u do it. try cutting it with EQ but i use test suspension all the time for the swelling size i get out of it. it hurts but the size is worth it to me. if it gets red and u get fever go to dr asap.



Doctors are for gay ppl


----------



## independent (Oct 15, 2011)

Saney said:


> Doctors are for gay ppl



This^^^


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 15, 2011)

Saney said:


> Never again will I do a Tricep Injection.. Just sayin



Slin pin arms and pecs you filthy Arab gear merchant


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 16, 2011)

Sunday evening and I gotta go teach them brats all week again!  I wish the gears would hurry up and get here so I can have a roid rage and get midieval on their arses.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sunday evening and I gotta go teach them brats all week again!  I wish the gears would hurry up and get here so I can have a roid rage and get midieval on their arses.



 . . you should get some kinda scam going with those students . . pay for you upcoming HGH habit


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 16, 2011)

HGH is for the birds as a standalone.  From what I heard.  But,combined with real gears, it can enhance the hell outta a real AAS cycle.  Jut too expensive, unless you're going pro.  That being said, it can be purchased legally in Chiner and much cheaper than in EU and USA.  So, I might through it in there at 7-8 iu at some point down the road, if I can accumulate a cash stash.


----------



## Saney (Oct 16, 2011)

you are making 80k USD a year... you can afford 140$ for 100iu kits bro... it ain't much


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 16, 2011)

I might think about doing some jinotropin al ong with a tren/test cycle at some point.  Only problem, it's 1500 RMB per month to do 7-8 iu every week,along with the other gear.  THat's a spensive cycle.  I don't know it I wanna run the risk of a klingon forehead after that. Plus, it takes about 6 mos before the HGH even kicks in. That's a lot of $.  Fude, shakes, SFW, and gears seems to get the job done as it is.  If I kick the SFW up enough, I coud prolly hit 275 after a while, minus the bruhaha.


----------



## SFW (Oct 16, 2011)

Saney said:


> you are making 80k USD a year... you can afford 140$ for 100iu kits bro... it ain't much


 

I just realized something. That b12 looks a LOT like old school Axio Tren  
Those scamming greek bastards!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> I just realized something. That b12 looks a LOT like old school Axio Tren
> Those scamming greek bastards!


----------



## SFW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Day one of my Parsisis gear run:
> 
> Off to the ER, leg feels like its on fire after pinning. Finally got my fever below 103f and i think the projectile vomit has subsided.


 
^ thats the review im giving if Parsis doesnt fucking gimme more gears!


----------



## Saney (Oct 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> ^ thats the review im giving if Parsis doesnt fucking gimme more gears!



He said he'd give you a complete cycle.. but you ignored that conversation i tried having with you..


----------



## SFW (Oct 16, 2011)

Was i high or some shit?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## parsifal09 (Oct 17, 2011)

lollll


pars





SFW said:


> ^ thats the review im giving if Parsis doesnt fucking gimme more gears!


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> Was i high or some shit?



You must have been. the Offer Still stands.

When Pars is ready, he'll hook you up with w/e you want and you run a detailed log like you did for BN back in the day when you logged that gay HgH-UP shit LOL

P.S. Not only will Pars gear Cure cancel, it will bring niggers back from the dead


----------



## CG (Oct 17, 2011)

Saney said:


> You must have been. the Offer Still stands.
> 
> When Pars is ready, he'll hook you up with w/e you want and you run a detailed log like you did for BN back in the day when you logged that gay HgH-UP shit LOL
> 
> P.S. Not only will Pars gear Cure cancel, it will bring niggers back from the dead



Pars gear should be used sparingly eh? How's good ol pars doing wit ephdrine...and shit


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> ^ thats the review im giving if Parsis doesnt fucking gimme more gears!


 Answer him damn it


----------



## SFW (Oct 17, 2011)

Saney said:


> You must have been. the Offer Still stands.
> 
> When Pars is ready, he'll hook you up with w/e you want and you run a detailed log like you did for BN back in the day when you logged that gay HgH-UP shit LOL
> 
> P.S. Not only will Pars gear Cure cancel, it will bring niggers back from the dead


 

Ahh, my HGHup log. Totally helped put my cancer into remission. But yeah, if parsissy says its cool, im down. But i cant run tren. or any other gear. Just test. cause im a pussy and i cant sleep on real gears.


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> Ahh, my HGHup log. Totally helped put my cancer into remission. But yeah, if parsissy says its cool, im down. But i cant run tren. or any other gear. Just test. cause im a pussy and i cant sleep on real gears.



He'll send you ANYTHING you want for a cycle.. @ any amounts


----------



## SFW (Oct 17, 2011)

i just came when you said that.


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> i just came when you said that.



You have my address. I wanna impregnate my g/f with your sperm so i can have a Super Baby.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## independent (Oct 17, 2011)

Saney said:


> He'll send you ANYTHING you want for a cycle.. @ any amounts



Even HGH-Up?


----------



## SFW (Oct 17, 2011)

I want to run a var only cycle. to tone up my arms


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> I want to run a var only cycle. to tone up my arms


 stack that with toco8 and you'll be jacked


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> I want to run a var only cycle. to tone up my arms



Heard var stack really well with dbol halo and Oxandrolone.  I'm sure you won't need liver protection.


----------



## CG (Oct 17, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Pars gear should be used sparingly eh? How's good ol pars doing wit ephdrine...and shit



Thanks for ignoring me. Niggers


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Thanks for ignoring me. Niggers



Show us your cock.

 . . then GTFO


----------



## CG (Oct 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Show us your cock.
> 
> . . then GTFO



Again?


Werd


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Again?
> 
> 
> Werd



of course again goddamit! 

 . . since Al has gone, all we got are cock pics


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> of course again goddamit!
> 
> . . since Al has gone, all we got are cock pics



Is he ever coming back?  I miss the 80's hair band posts.


----------



## SFW (Oct 18, 2011)

Al was unbanned by capt as per request. However, Al refuses to come back unless the capt shaves his head and...well, you know the rest


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 18, 2011)

SFW said:


> Al was unbanned by capt as per request. However, Al refuses to come back unless the capt shaves his head and...well, you know the rest


----------



## SFW (Oct 18, 2011)

^ I peed in your sanka, sir.


----------



## Saney (Oct 18, 2011)

SFW said:


> ^ I peed in your sanka, sir.



One more gay/pointless post and you aren't getting the Gearsasis


Just sayin


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 18, 2011)

SFW said:


> ^ I peed in your sanka, sir.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> of course again goddamit!
> 
> . . since Al has gone, all we got are cock pics


----------



## bmw (Oct 19, 2011)

someone say cock pics?


----------



## CG (Oct 19, 2011)

bmw said:


> someone say cock pics?



 haven't seen good tranny pics in a while in this bitch



In other news, my cross country delivery of in and out burger should be here shortly. My boy is flying 2 singles back from vegas right now lol


----------



## bmw (Oct 19, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> haven't seen good tranny pics in a while in this bitch
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, my cross country delivery of in and out burger should be here shortly. My boy is flying 2 singles back from vegas right now lol



I got an In-N-Out about 5 minutes away bro.   Hope it's not all soggy.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 19, 2011)

JDub said:


> urbanski...you mean over at AM? What was your SN over there? Friggin gestapo...pumped that we don't have to deal with that douchery any longer.
> 
> "the fun" is basically shooting the shit about all the retarded shit we're into...burnin tree, boozin it up, sprayin up bitches...the usual.
> 
> ...


 where is this nigga jdub?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> where is this nigga jdub?



He was prescribed 15mg dbol and an assortment of anti-retroviral meds over a year ago


----------



## CG (Oct 20, 2011)

bmw said:


> I got an In-N-Out about 5 minutes away bro.   Hope it's not all soggy.











Yes.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## tommygunz (Oct 20, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Yes.



Gotta love the cheese paper


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 21, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Yes.



Mmm..... man i ate three double doubles fer din 2 nights ago.


----------



## independent (Oct 21, 2011)

The meat at in n out just doesnt taste as good as it used too. Is it just me?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 21, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> The meat at in n out just doesnt taste as good as it used too. Is it just me?



I'm actually a Carl's six dollar burger guy.   But my GF likes innand out so we go there.  guess that makes me pussy whipped.


----------



## tommygunz (Oct 21, 2011)

4x4 Animal style


----------



## CG (Oct 21, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> The meat at in n out just doesnt taste as good as it used too. Is it just me?



No complaints on my first exp. Probably the best fast food burger ever



skinnyguy180 said:


> I'm actually a Carl's six dollar burger guy.   But my GF likes innand out so we go there.  guess that makes me pussy whipped.



That's what I need next, carls or hardee's



tommygunz said:


> 4x4 Animal style


Fucking 4x4? You're nuts


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 21, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> 4x4 Animal style



Add a neopolitan shake and you got yourself a date!


----------



## SFW (Oct 21, 2011)

Fuck! i love suspension. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2011)

SFW said:


> Fuck! i love suspension.



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think I found NiagaraBalls alias:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/cem-products/145784-ne-coupons-right-now.html


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## tommygunz (Oct 21, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Add a neopolitan shake and you got yourself a date!



Don't forget the animal fries


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2011)

fucking got the Tren Cough 3 times in a row... i'm seriously starting to hate this god damn shit


----------



## SFW (Oct 21, 2011)

^ could be tuberculosis. 15mgs of Dbol are in order perhaps?


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2011)

Perhaps


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2011)

SFW said:


> ^ could be tuberculosis. 15mgs of Dbol are in order perhaps?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 21, 2011)

Friday night... What to do. I guess I'll go spend the rest of my money on beer and hookers.


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 21, 2011)

I just came from the animal shelter.  Found a awesome cane corso.  I may make him my bodyguard.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I just came from the animal shelter.  Found a awesome cane corso.  I may make him my bodyguard.



What?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2011)

Saney said:


> fucking got the Tren Cough 3 times in a row... i'm seriously starting to hate this god damn shit



I've never had the cough... Is it from shitty tren?


----------



## bmw (Oct 22, 2011)

I love dirty tren.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm spent - almost as fucked up as Curt James after a four-pack of Bartles and Jaymes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I've never had the cough... Is it from shitty tren?



Frankly, I never had any sides from tren, as far as insomnia, bp, sweats, etc.  The only thing that might have been attributed to tren was chronic moodiness and an intermittent hair-trigger temper.  Never got violent with the ole lady, but came almost close to it a coupa times.  I don't think I would've done it, but the urge was definitely there, which was a bit unsettling.  

It might have been a build-up from staying on too long at doses of 500-700mgs/wk.  If I do throw in tren again in the future, it'll def be at a lower dose, and not for a good 6 mos from now.  For the time being, I'm just gonna stay at 300mg/wk test-E for 6 mos, before even considering another cycle.

I'm moar optimistic this time around after giving up the booze once and for all.  After the first week without it, my strength and endurance were already up at least 10-15% with no changes other than ditching the booze and eating better (which go hand-in-hand).

Anyhoo, GEARS!!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 23, 2011)

Was supposed to have some AP lined up late last night... But never got the call I was waiting for.

Instead this morning i get, "I was too scared to come over"   lol wtf?


----------



## independent (Oct 23, 2011)

Saney said:


> Was supposed to have some AP lined up late last night... But never got the call I was waiting for.
> 
> Instead this morning i get, "I was too scared to come over"   lol wtf?



Pars stood you up?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Oct 24, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pars stood you up?



lol Nah some girl that SFW wants to bang


----------



## SFW (Oct 24, 2011)

lol natty? or Injun.

Is she still taking sexy pics in the ICU attached to an IV pole?


----------



## Saney (Oct 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> lol natty? or Injun.
> 
> Is she still taking sexy pics in the ICU attached to an IV pole?



Natty goes to the ICU at least once a month... and yes, many sexy pics with her IV


And the Injun was supposed to come over but never showed... fucking Feather head!


----------



## SFW (Oct 24, 2011)

She probably had a pow wow to attend or a scalping.


----------



## Saney (Oct 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> She probably had a pow wow to attend or a scalping.



She said, "I was scared to come over and fuck just to get my heart broken again and be in tears."


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What?



This is a cane corso.






Cane Corso: Learn More about Cane Corsos


----------



## Saney (Oct 24, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This is a cane corso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How horny would you have to be to fuck that dog CD?


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 24, 2011)

Saney said:


> How horny would you have to be to fuck that dog CD?



Let me put it this way, if Madmann and the dog were the last two males left on the planet.....



I'd choose the dog.


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 24, 2011)

Why? Did the pic of the dog make you horny?  I was thinking of posting a pic of the puppy I actually adopted, but now I've changed my mind.



Sicko.


----------



## Saney (Oct 24, 2011)

lmfao


wheres my monthly phone call?


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 24, 2011)

Saney said:


> lmfao
> 
> 
> wheres my monthly phone call?



I'm free now. You call me.

Where's my monthly nude pic?


----------



## Saney (Oct 24, 2011)

lol i took a sweet picture of my "no-ass"


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm waiting........


----------



## SFW (Oct 25, 2011)

Can we unban Al for fucks sake? Even pencils come with erasers, we all make mistakes. I say let him and the jew sort it out..whatever it is.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2011)

SFW said:


> Can we unban Al for fucks sake? Even pencils come with erasers, we all make mistakes. I say let him and the jew sort it out..whatever it is.


 
He was banned for a total of 6 hours!

Maybe he's cracked out in a room full of cats, milfs, roofies and tequila?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 25, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Let me put it this way, if Madmann and the dog were the last two males left on the planet.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd choose the dog.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> He was banned for a total of 6 hours!
> 
> Maybe he's cracked out in a room full of cats, milfs, roofies and tequila?


----------



## independent (Oct 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> He was banned for a total of 6 hours!
> 
> Maybe he's cracked out in a room full of cats, milfs, *tree* and *merlot*?



Fixed.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 25, 2011)

I wonder if he knows not to smoke catnip?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> He was banned for a total of 6 hours!
> 
> Maybe he's cracked out in a room full of cats, milfs, roofies and tequila?



He lives right by me.  Ill just go door to door in his apartment complex till I see the above.  And tell him thecapt misses him.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 25, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> He lives right by me.  Ill just go door to door in his apartment complex till I see the above.  And tell him thecapt misses him.




Just go to the pool.  He'll be the pedo sippin' Merlot.


----------



## independent (Oct 25, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Just go to the pool.  He'll be the pedo sippin' Merlot.



Ouch.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Buzzard (Oct 25, 2011)

I guess errybuddy is in GearedJesus' log thread. What a buncha gheys.


----------



## SFW (Oct 25, 2011)

As far as Al...I touched base with him this morn. He'll be back.


----------



## independent (Oct 25, 2011)

SFW said:


> As far as Al...I touched base with him this morn. He'll be back.



did he finally post bail?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> He was banned for a total of 6 hours!
> 
> Maybe he's cracked out in a room full of cats, milfs, roofies and tequila?


----------



## SFW (Oct 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This is a cane corso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Problems with the ex? A gun would be less expensive. (you dont have to feed a gun or buy it meds) 

A cane bit and pulled out the throat of some kid in brooklyn couple of months back. Hope this guy is socialized. You better assert your dominance over him by mounting him.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This is a cane corso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine the surprise of the guy thrusting 8" deep into CD's ass making her scream out in pleasure, when he suddenly gets bit on the ass by this growling dog.


----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm free now. You call me.
> 
> Where's my monthly nude pic?



here...






now rep me back!!!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm free now. You call me.
> 
> Where's my monthly nude pic?



Where's mine you lesbian!?!?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2011)

It's deader than Curt James sex life in here.


----------



## ceazur (Oct 27, 2011)

Where's the retarded minors at. I need some strange


----------



## CG (Oct 27, 2011)

bmw said:


> here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:Fapn: saw a video of that chick the other day lol


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 27, 2011)

Any one else feel like abusing drugs this weekend and violating skanky, young, costumed up women?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 27, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Any one else feel like abusing drugs this weekend and violating skanky, young, costumed up women?




I say lets do that every weekend.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 27, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I say lets do that every weekend.



Haven't done it in YEARS but I'm going to try and do coke out of some random girls ass hole this weekend


Yes that's an offer CD


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 27, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Haven't done it in YEARS but I'm going to try and do coke out of some random girls ass hole this weekend
> 
> 
> Yes that's an offer CD






Toot a rail for me young man.


----------



## CG (Oct 27, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Haven't done it in YEARS but I'm going to try and do coke out of some random girls ass hole this weekend
> 
> 
> Yes that's an offer CD



Ahh the good old days, and the reason my savings for a benz turned into my savings for nikes lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)

Bunch of not bigs non-ass getting mofo in this place ...its circling the drain mah niggas


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^Hater


----------



## CG (Oct 27, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Bunch of not bigs non-ass getting mofo in this place ...its circling the drain mah niggas



Nugga please its bout to be hunting season. Fuckin halloween is like the peak of pussy hunting season. Everyone, go out, nail some whoar (or your old lady and imagine her being sum rando ho.) And come back with a good fkg story


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Nugga please its bout to be hunting season. Fuckin halloween is like the peak of pussy hunting season. Everyone, go out, nail some whoar (or your old lady and imagine her being sum rando ho.) And come back with a good fkg story


 I nail more ho's than a hammer mah nigga


----------



## bmw (Oct 27, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> come back with a good fkg story



Here's a good fucking story you will surely enjoy...


I was in Florida visiting friends. It was Friday, and my buddy suggested  we hit the Trax. I???d been there before, and thoroughly enjoyed it.

The  place was packed. My friends and I started cruising. I ordered a beer  and was standing at the bar when this big guy, whom I???ll refer to as my  Benefactor, walked up and grabbed my ass.

He was damn near  perfect, 6??? 4???, buzz cut, goatee, thirties, not resembling your typical  pretty boy, built more like a cop or Marine. Just the type I???m into. He  was organizing a poz party and wanted me to attend. When I told him I was neg, he said I???d find it interesting and ordered us another round.

He called over his associates to introduce them. He told me they???d been poz  between 2 and 14 years, he being the 14. In his book, seniority didn???t  mean age, but years since conversion. For instance, he said, if I were  to convert that night, I???d have the least seniority and be low man on  the totem pole. At the time I didn???t have an inkling what he was talking  about.

The guys were getting playful; and at the Trax that meant  cocks were cuming out and asses being probed, including mine. My  Benefactor???s associates had gleaming, precum-oozing, throbbing rods; and  he himself, a big fat prince albert--just what I like up my ass.

The  associates did some exploration, and I was the hole that got drilled.  We were standing at the rear of the bar. One of the guys surreptitiously  pulled down my shorts, pulled out his dick, and fucked me, albeit  briefly. Within minutes, I had 4 cocks in and out of me. My Benefactor  suggested that was a sample of things to cum and asked me if I wanted to  party. I said I was no slouch.

I told my buddies I was heading  out for a while, and we walked around the corner to the Benefactor???s  apartment. He was obviously the man in charge and a gentleman, insisting  his associates take a crack at my ass before he did. So each of them  took a turn--just a mild fuck, maybe 5 minutes each, but my hole got a  good 20 minute workout.

Next thing I knew, one of the guys fed me  a big hit of poppers and began to pound my ass relentlessly. Not  surprisingly he shot his load rather quickly. Number-2 shoved it in me  and worked Number-1???s cum to a froth. After about 10 minutes, he  deposited his own jizz. Number-3 took longer, worked the other loads  deeper into me, before adding his own poz seed to the mix, in an extremely vocal orgasm.

The  Benefactor fingered my ass and was decidedly pleased with the gifting.  With one powerful thrust, he plowed his own baseball bat of a cock into  me, working my hole with long cum-covered thrusts. A few minutes he  later shot this magnum load.

I could feel the manjuice in me,  that warm, well-fucked feeling that is so awesome to the newly bred.  Each of the dudes kissed me as their jizz leaked out of my overwhelmed  ass. I thought we were done for the evening, but the 4 guys had a  different idea. Within minutes each of them mounted me again and planted  another load.

I???d been fucked nonstop for 2 hours. Finally they  let me cum. Each of them lapped up some of my jizz, consuming no more  than a lick, so as to leave some for the others. Kind of a souvenir, I  suppose, of the last neg load I???d ever shoot. When it came my  Benefactor???s turn, he shoved a large butt plug up my sore ass to keep  their jizz in.

The 3 dudes headed out to another bar; and my  Benefactor and I walked back to the Trax. He insisted I wear the butt  plug till we got there.

He???d been arranging poz parties for the last 6 months. He owed his success to a very simple formula--assembling 4 to 6 poz tops, or associates, to breed a single neg bottom. So far he???d had no failures and a 100% conversion rate.

When  we arrived at the Trax, I excused myself to remove the butt plug. By  the time I came back to the bar, he???d hustled up 3 more poz loads, acquaintances or associates. He introduced us, and we went outside to the alley.

When  we re-entered the bar, it was closing. My buddy approached us and said  it was time to go. A nudge to my knee told me my Benefactor wanted to  meet him, so I made hasty introductions.

Facing away from my  buddy, the Benefactor mouthed ???neg????. I nodded I thought so. Smiling, my  Benefactor said he hoped I became a permanent part of the team. We  exchanged phone numbers and email addresses. I wandered off to join my  other pals, while my buddy and the Benefactor embarked on a private  conversation. They must have had a lot to talk about, because they  huddled together for 15 minutes. We were the last ones to leave the bar.

On  the drive back I wondered???had this been a setup? Had my pozzing been  solely the Benefactor???s work? Or had my buddies been in on the deal?  Fascinating speculation, but it really didn???t matter.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 27, 2011)

<<<<<benefactor


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Oct 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> <<<<<benefactor


 
so just to get things straight benefactor . . . 

poz = AIDs-infested faggot?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> so just to get things straight benefactor . . .
> 
> poz = AIDs-infested faggot?



HIV positive fag I'm not sure but I think it's different than aids

Either way I don't understand why some one with out an std would knowingly want to contract one.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 28, 2011)

But I'm having a paraplegic party! Anyone want to come.  Yeah it's where handy capable guys take turns hitting you in the lower spine with baseball bats.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CG (Oct 28, 2011)

bmw said:


> Here's a good fucking story you will surely enjoy...
> 
> 
> I was in Florida visiting friends. It was Friday, and my buddy suggested  we hit the Trax. I???d been there before, and thoroughly enjoyed it.
> ...



Your stories of gay rape and intentionally and forcefully spreading hiv are a bit un-nerving to say the least.... but still, wildly entertaining. Do you make this shit up? Or is it from somewhere?


----------



## bmw (Oct 28, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Your stories of gay rape and intentionally and forcefully spreading hiv are a bit un-nerving to say the least.... but still, wildly entertaining. Do you make this shit up? Or is it from somewhere?



We should meat up and talk about your curiosities.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Your stories of gay rape and intentionally and forcefully spreading hiv are a bit un-nerving to say the least.... but still, wildly entertaining. Do you make this shit up? Or is it from somewhere?


 
Im about to LHJO . .  how about a DRSE-inspired cock pic, with a syringe full o gears in the background?


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> so just to get things straight benefactor . . .
> 
> poz = AIDs-infested faggot?


The full DRSE definition is aids infected faggot wearing charmingly undersized top hat.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2011)

If any of you fags feel like sucking my penis I won't tell anyone what a fucking homo you are. Now suck! =)


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2011)

vortrit said:


> If any of you fags feel like sucking my penis I won't tell anyone what a fucking homo you are. Now suck! =)


 
Youre hard up man. I got my cock sucked tonight . . by a girl!


----------



## CG (Oct 30, 2011)

Man fuck this late october fucking blizzard shit. Got hit with 5 inches of snow, knocked out power, phones and cable in my hood since noon yesterday.. electric co says it'll be weds or thurs till we get juice... till then, livin like a fuckin homeless nigguh in africa


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2011)

Suck my cock Cgrant, it's hot and sunny here and will remain so for the next 9 months


----------



## CG (Oct 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Suck my cock Cgrant, it's hot and sunny here and will remain so for the next 9 months



I hate you.


Need a houseboy???


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Youre hard up man. I got my cock sucked tonight . . by a girl!



I don't even remember writing that. I got way too drunk at that Halloween party. Fuck.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Oct 31, 2011)

Having advertised a POZZING PARTY, I had 4 guys cum over???2 POZ  (self-included), 3 NEGS  and _3 No-Shows._   No one except I, as Host, was absolutely certain of each Reveler???s  Status; and that I had to know, to guarantee fair treatment of the NEGS. The first guy to arrive, one of the NEGS,   went down on me.  We 69???d; and that's when Stud #2, a POZ  Dude like myself, arrived.   He got on his knees to rim the NEG???s  Mancunt. That aroused the NEG,   who deep-throated me insatiably. Ten minutes later, two other NEGS  arrived, a Latino and _a short fem Blonde._   I told the former to lock the door, so we could go at each other uninterrupted.  NEG #1,   the one with whom I???d 69???d,  announced he wanted to get fucked.   That was all he had to say???because  we literally dragged him down the stairs, and threw him in my Sling. 

       One after another, we fucked his pretty bubble Butt, cumming inside him,  Spooge spilling out onto the carpet.  I whispered to the other POZ  Dude to let the two NEGS  have at him, so that the Hole we inherited would hopefully be well-used and abraded.  I think he took the hint as to who was NEG  and who was POZ. The Bottom moaned that he was gonna shoot.   I shoved my oozing Dick  between his lips.   He groaned louder, arched his back, and shot his  last NEG  Load all over his chest!  The two NEGS  standing over him, creamed on his Pubes, while the POZ  guy pumped his acrid Jizm up his Rectum.  It was just too much for me to bear.   I shot my POZ Seed deep down his gullet.  I and the POZ Top slumped onto the Bottom in the Sling.  The NEGS sat down. We were all spent. The NEG  Latino guy announced he, too, wanted a Load up his Asshole.     The four of us lined up to fuck him in the Sling.  We alternated  biting his Nips, fucking his face, and making him eat our Pussies. 

         After about 4 hours, a couple beers and joints, the guys were pretty  well exhausted.  One by one they trailed off for home, except for the _fem NEG Blonde._   When we were alone he confided, ???I???ve always wanted to be raped.???  "No problem,"  I said, cognizant that you can't really _???rape???_ the willing.  But I was more than apt to give it a shot.  So I led him down the stairs and handcuffed him.  I had some rope  hanging from the ceiling, and tied the cuffs to it, suspending him, his  arms behind his back.  He started to complain, so I grabbed an old jock  strap and shoved it between his teeth.   I punched him in the stomach  (none too hard), lambasting him,  ???You???re my meat now!  I couldn't care less how bad you feel!??? 

      I lubed up his Pussy with my special blend of  butter-flavored Crisco,  Baby Oil, and _Ambusol_ (an over-the-counter toothache medication)  and started fingering his Prostate, making his pretty Cock bounce hard as a rock. I progressed to 2 fingers, still working on his Prostate, making his  Cock bob frenetically.   When I went for 3 fingers, he started squirming  and protesting.  He flinched and groaned, and tried to scream through  the fabric of the jock strap.  When I inserted the 4th finger, he jumped  sky high and got twisted up cause of the cuffs.  I used my free hand to grab the Poppers bottle and opened it with my  teeth. I held it to his nostrils for 15 seconds, force-feeding him an  enormous hit.  Intoxicated by the Inhalant, his Ass loosened up enough  so I could get my thumb in, too.   I grabbed the Crisco and relubed the portion of my hand that wasn???t up  his Ass.  Applying all the pressure I could muster, I shoved my Duke  completely up his Pussy!   He squirmed and twisted, trying to pull off.    My primal instincts got the best of me.  I didn???t give a shit whom or what got hurt.   It was Him or Me???Do or Die, with Me Doing or Him Dying.  I was determined to subjugate the Dude.  

      "YOU'RE GONNA TAKE MY FUCKING FIST, BOY.  LIKE IT OR NOT!"  
 
He was breathing really hard???almost hyperventilating.   To my amazement,  I was already in him up to my wrist!  My Cock was raging.  With my free  hand I grabbed his Dick, which had gone soft, and jerked It  rhythmically, while I plowed my other Fist in and out of his pretty  blonde Manpussy.   I wrapped my arm around him real tight and aimed my rock hard Cock at  the Hole in which my digits were concealed.  On the third attempt I got  my Shaft in beside my curled up palm and his Ass Walls.  He moaned and  groaned in pain and pleasure, _but mostly pain.  _Once I got my Dick in him, I fucked him with a real fury!  When I got pretty close, _I wanted him to shoot._  I love the feel of being inside an Ass when a Dude Cums.   Makes me Cum, too. 

        As my left hand jerked and yanked his Shaft, I fucked him with a  vengeance.   I felt his tension mount, his back arch, and his legs  stiffen.  I pumped till he began to yelp behind the Jock Strap. His Cock, by then as hard as any Shaft can get, bounced up and down and  twitched maniacally as I jacked him off.   Precum drooled through my  fingers, as my other hand kept on drilling at his Hole while  simultaneously my Cock slid in and out of him.  He wailed with short,  arrhythmic bursts.  His Dickhead lurched as he shot his first wave of NEG orgasmic Nectar. I plowed his Ass, getting very close to spurting.   His Cock kept on twitching with spirited thrusts, spitting out NEG ManJuice as I pumped It. I bawled that I, too, was gonna shoot.   He ejaculated further.  Our mutual Orgasms seemed to go on forever.   I shot a huge diseased Load  up his Ass, filling him with pure unmedicated Virus.   

      Within him, I could feel the deceptive warmth of my cold contaminated Jizm  as it splashed against my hand.  NEG  Cream dribbled down my wrist as his Rod spurted more unadulterated ManSeed   with each convulsion.   I teased his Cock Head with my fingernail,  tantalizing him still further.  I used my hand inside his Pussy to milk  every drop of toxic Spooge from my sadistic Tool, spilling each and every septic Glob onto his Innards. Once our stores were mutually depleted, I withdrew hand and Shaft from  his ravaged Pussy.  When I untied the cuffs, he fell to the floor.   I  removed the jock strap. ???MY GOD!???  he bellowed,  but before he  could finish what he was saying, I shoved his face onto my Rod so he  could drain the last remaining drops of Bug-Infested Semen.    Once I was sure I had passed along all the Sick Spunk I had to offer, I grabbed the key. His wrists were raw, abraded by the cuffs; and I applied _Absorbine Junior._  That must have stung because he flinched. He stayed the night with me, and I fucked him at 3 more times before he left, each time ejaculating blighted Spooge into his Mancunt.  He promised to Cum to my Party in December.  Perhaps by then, he, too, will have something POZITIVE to offer.


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 31, 2011)

some POZ fuck on facebook told me this place was going to hell.  I can see he wasnt lying.  WTF!!  what happened to the stories about fucking chicks and gear and getting hookups for being jewish.  THe clean thread is fucking SHIT!  I used to love coming on here and now ITS FUCKING SHIT!!  YOU BUNCH OF FUCKING FAGGOTS!!!!!


sorry, im a little upset that these POZ stories are mildly arousing.....


----------



## bmw (Oct 31, 2011)

mooch2321 said:


> sorry, im a little upset that these POZ stories are mildly arousing.....



understandable bro.  Once you come out a little further we can talk about having a conversion party for you.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 31, 2011)

lot of new fags in these parts


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 31, 2011)

Buzzard said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 31, 2011)

mooch2321 said:


> some POZ fuck on facebook told me this place was going to hell. I can see he wasnt lying. WTF!! what happened to the stories about fucking chicks and gear and getting hookups for being jewish. THe clean thread is fucking SHIT! I used to love coming on here and now ITS FUCKING SHIT!! YOU BUNCH OF FUCKING FAGGOTS!!!!!
> 
> 
> sorry, im a little upset that these POZ stories are mildly arousing.....


Circling the drain mah nigga.everyone sold out to wall street


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 1, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


= 42


----------



## bmw (Nov 1, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> lot of new fags in these parts



some of us old fags are still around too.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Buzzard (Nov 2, 2011)

Circling the drain like a mofo FFS!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 2, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Circling the drain like a mofo FFS!


 just keeping it molded mah nigga


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 2, 2011)

Buzzard said:


>


----------



## SFW (Nov 3, 2011)

Whats up you handsome fucks?


----------



## Saney (Nov 3, 2011)

Just chillin yo!

Winny injections every day is really taking  a toll on my shitty fat unmuscular body.

Other than that, Goodskie was doing shrooms last night and swore to me he spoke to god. True story


----------



## CG (Nov 3, 2011)

finally not in the dark. got power back last night. finally my gym will reopen, just in time for me to go away for work..


anyone see the huge gear bust?


----------



## CG (Nov 3, 2011)

raped the last 2 pages of this here CT.. oh shit.. pg 777?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 3, 2011)

SFW said:


> Whats up you handsome fucks?



Jerked, tanned & AP oversize chicas


----------



## ceazur (Nov 3, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> finally not in the dark. got power back last night. finally my gym will reopen, just in time for me to go away for work..
> 
> 
> anyone see the huge gear bust?




was it at saneys house?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 3, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> raped the last 2 pages of this here CT.. oh shit.. pg 777?


 told  you i'm back nigga


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 3, 2011)

Saney said:


> Just chillin yo!
> 
> Winny injections every day is really taking a toll on my shitty fat unmuscular body.
> 
> Other than that, Goodskie was doing shrooms last night and swore to me he spoke to god. True story


 At last some truth not big


----------



## SFW (Nov 3, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> told you i'm back nigga


 

Three things you should never forget.

You're unoriginal, You're unjacked and you're non-white.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 3, 2011)

SFW said:


> Three things you should never forget.
> 
> You're unoriginal, You're unjacked and you're non-white.


 
werd  . . . didnt that dirty Spaniard copy that avi off you GJ?


----------



## independent (Nov 3, 2011)

What ever happened to the guy who adopted the kid in iraq. I think he was drse. He came over with us from am. I remember getting him all pissed off because I said he was molesting the iraqi kid. Cant remember his name.


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> What ever happened to the guy who adopted the kid in iraq. I think he was drse. He came over with us from am. I remember getting him all pissed off because I said he was molesting the iraqi kid. Cant remember his name.


Georgeformanrules?


----------



## independent (Nov 3, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Georgeformanrules?



No. Its was Iron lungz, just remembered.


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 3, 2011)

I just know how much georgeformanrules loves molesting Iraqi children, shot in the dark. Ya know?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bmw (Nov 4, 2011)

you guys need moar poz stories in here or what?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 4, 2011)

"5$ in my hand means my cock in your mouth" -Confucius


----------



## SFW (Nov 4, 2011)

I can Suck my own dick - Free Porn Videos - YouPorn


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> Three things you should never forget.
> 
> You're unoriginal, You're unjacked and you're non-white.


1 your wrong 2 u wish 3 ..I never said i was white...

your not white thats for sure the mexican/cuban accent


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> werd . . . didnt that dirty Spaniard copy that avi off you GJ?


 i rocked that avi 6 years before Im


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Nov 4, 2011)

Thought I would join this thread. Since I never read this thread, I decided to start from page 1 and then I saw this thread is over 750 pages long fuck that shit, I'm not reading that much, I save my long reading sessions for my porno magazines. I'm assuming this thread is where sick fucks come to party?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Nov 4, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>



Fuck your coffee, it can't beat my coffee


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 4, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Fuck your coffee, it can't beat my coffee



thats mexican coffee..Mr. F andchico will be along shortly


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2011)

If I get my redundancy payout I'm doing a DRSE tour of the USA


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> If I get my redundancy payout I'm doing a DRSE tour of the USA



Drse tours are shitty in the usa. Mexico is where all the the fun drse tours are.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 5, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Drse tours are shitty in the usa. Mexico is where all the the fun drse tours are.



Werd, I'll be stopping off at Cuba and the Yukatan peninsula


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd, I'll be stopping off at Cuba and the Yukatan peninsula



Be sure to smuggle some cuban cigars back to the usa and when you get back we'll smoke  some


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll be sure to fuck me some fine green eyed dark skin cubano pussy


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> If I get my redundancy payout I'm doing a DRSE tour of the USA


 
The dept of  redundancy  Dept. it must be for all them FDA approved gears


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Be sure to smuggle some cuban cigars back to the usa and when you get back we'll smoke  some



And what body cavity are you planning to smuggle them back in?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 5, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Thought I would join this thread. Since I never read this thread, I decided to start from page 1 and then I saw this thread is over 750 pages long fuck that shit, I'm not reading that much, I save my long reading sessions for my porno magazines. I'm assuming this thread is where sick fucks come to party?



That's what I originally thought.  Then, it was clear that IM, as a hole, is where sick fucks hang out.  It's truly a wonderful place.  Now, if this is your first time in the CT, you must post an AP story.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 5, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's what I originally thought. Then, it was clear that IM, as a hole, is where sick fucks hang out. It's truly a wonderful place. Now, if this is your first time in the CT, you must post an AP story.


 hey did you hear about that fake gear seller getting busted in chiner


----------



## bmw (Nov 6, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's what I originally thought.  Then, it was clear that IM, as a hole, is where sick fucks hang out.  It's truly a wonderful place.  Now, if this is your first time in the CT, you must post an AP story.



even better if it's an AP, POZ story!


----------



## bmw (Nov 6, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> hey did you hear about that fake gear seller getting busted in chiner



eye pee?


----------



## SFW (Nov 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I'll be sure to fuck me some fine green eyed dark skin cubano pussy


 
id love to go to cuba and see sitch's sister!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> id love to go to cuba and see sitch's sister!



I'll pick you up on the way there, we can spit-roast that ho


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> id love to go to cuba and see sitch's sister!


 She down worshiping the gold monkey in peru with chico


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 7, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## bmw (Nov 8, 2011)

just hanging out in here...


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 8, 2011)

JFC!!! Any good LHJO stories or sum10?


----------



## bmw (Nov 8, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> JFC!!! Any good LHJO stories or sum10?



Sure bro!  Here ya go:


I love the  Baths on the weekends because of the variety of men, but I still prefer  midweek when the hard-core Whores come out.   Last night was no  exception. 

  The guy I nailed was a cute little Gymnast who never planned on getting bred, but I managed to get my *Poison Spooge*   up his Asscunt, anyway.   When I saw him in the Maze, I dropped to my  knees and licked and sucked his turgid Shaft into submission.  I slung  his leg over my shoulder, and reamed his concupiscent Rosebud till he  was overwhelmed with hedonistic pleasure. 

I promised him I could really get my tongue up his Ass if he???d cum to my  room and go legs-up for me.  Beside himself with carnal passion, he  readily agreed.   I had to grin to myself as he traipsed behind me.  He  was going to get *POZZED*  and didn't have a glimmer. 

I ate his Pussy rapaciously until he was completely weak and slutty,  then I flipped him on his stomach.  I licked his Ass a few more times,  and slipped my *Noxious Rod*  inside him. 

*Sweet! * 

It was so wet and comforting inside that beautiful Manchild!    I  ramrodded him long and slow and deep, and rode him forcefully???with one goal in mind???to blast my *Poison Spooge*  inside his luscious Innards. 

The room had wrap-around mirrors on all four walls and on the ceiling,  and he got off on watching himself get dicked.   Aroused, he started  humping up at me apace with my descending strokes.  With both hands, I  gripped him tightly about the hips so that he was totally under my  control.  My pummeling escalated as I grew close to Orgasm.  

He started moaning shit like, * ???Blast  your Jizm up my Pussy!  Fuck my brains out!  Harder!   Deeper!??? * 

He didn???t know that devastation of his chic physique was exactly what I  had in mind.  He was one beautiful, hot little Sex Demon, and now he is  somewhere in the city with my *Toxic Venom*  incubating in his succulent ManCunt, contemplating how he got infected.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 8, 2011)

dark geared god said:


>


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 8, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> JFC!!! Any good LHJO stories or sum10?


 
 . .  how did that poz party work out for Buzzard?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 8, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Buncha weaklings round dese parts!!!!



x10 RIP knigg


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't even like logging on here anymore. That fag Curt James keeps sending me PM's about how he wants to suck my cock. Speaking of Curt James, didn't he go to that school where that big football coach knew about child molestation but did not turn the guy in? What a fucking asshole.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2011)

moar Poz stories!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Buzzard (Nov 10, 2011)

The gheyness up in the CT is off da charts. I'd like to recommend some POZ LHJO stories including flavored vodka and/or flavored beers.

GYCH!


----------



## independent (Nov 10, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> The gheyness up in the CT is off da charts. I'd like to recommend some POZ LHJO stories including flavored vodka and/or flavored beers.
> 
> GYCH!



I wish Tesla was back so he could tell us about his pedophile pool parties.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I wish Tesla was back so he could tell us about his pedophile pool parties.



Indeed, I believe he was the unintended victim of a severe pozing, as his fb page has disappeared


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 11, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> JFC!!! Any good LHJO stories or sum10?



Yes, I'm left handed, so that's the only way I  can JO.  PM some junk pics and I may share some stories.


----------



## bmw (Nov 11, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yes, I'm left handed, so that's the only way I  can JO.  PM some junk pics and I may share some stories.



Have you pozzed any chinamen yet?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 12, 2011)

bmw said:


> Have you pozzed any chinamen yet?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2011)

Suck it.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

Some crazy fuckers up in here


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Suck it.



Hey you cabron , start posting funny stuff or you will start getting negged!!!! all this small time visits to IM is not accepted.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 14, 2011)

Where's Gears?  This is probably like crack to him.






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 14, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Hey you cabron , start posting funny stuff or you will start getting negged!!!! all this small time visits to IM is not accepted.



Neggs won't last long around here with all these queer pozz rapists about


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Neggs won't last long around here with all these queer pozz rapists about



Watch out capt, Chico has a heavy trigger finger when you start talking about his poz brethren.

What's new in here? Tesla show up yet? Cd show her what I have to assume are amazingly perky d's? I see people are still waiting for there placebos from rnm.  Anything else happen while I've been gone or same ol bitching and tranny porn I missed?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Nov 14, 2011)

So thats it? The CT is comprised of POZ stories and coffee smilies now? No one fingered a stray cat or something?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 15, 2011)

fingering stray cats are rare, it's difficult to build trust with them. 

 . . . And fingering cats is so last week. These days you pozz those fuckers with your tainted seed


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 15, 2011)

I keep coming back and asking myself "why?"


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2011)

I missed you Kniggs!!!


----------



## Hench (Nov 15, 2011)

^Good to see you again bro...pretty sure theCaptn promised to post a cat raping vid when you came back.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been chillin" at Uncle Tom's Cabin.







YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Nov 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I missed you Kniggs!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I missed you Kniggs!!!


 u still mah knigglet


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 15, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I keep coming back and asking myself "why?"


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 15, 2011)

SFW said:


> So thats it? The CT is comprised of POZ stories and coffee smilies now? No one fingered a stray cat or something?



I tried fingering a wild beaver today, but the bitch almost bit my finger off.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Nov 15, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I missed you Kniggs!!!




Welcome back Bro,


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Nov 15, 2011)

Got any underage cat stories?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Got any underage cat stories?


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


>



Don't pull that crap. You better share or else


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 15, 2011)

Tesla said:


>



Look who the cat dragged in!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## CG (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm gone for 2 weeks.. we get tesla back, everyone drinks coffee... that's it?

Fuck you nigs are gettin soft.. nobody "suprise penetrated" some poon on halloween???

No prips? Jesus.

Just got back from mia, spent every night checking out a titty bar or 2. Full nude full bar smoking indoors.... a degenerates dream lol. Met some russian broad, offered her a smoke, she looked at me and totally straight faced told me "I only smoke crack" she'd do well around here. Apparently everyone thinks I'm cuban or sum10 cause bitches at the club and in general would start talkin all spanish shit in my ear... once I had to let on that my spanish was limited and I'm a gringo from the isle of jersey, they backed off  can't fkg wait to go back again.. oh yeah, there's no fucking container law in florida, aka, walk down the street drinking no problem, and all clubs/bars in miami's city limits are open till 5... or later.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 16, 2011)

I ravaged a small tight pussy repeatedly(in five minute intervals) every night.  Though I lose cred cause it was my gfs


----------



## independent (Nov 16, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I ravaged a small tight pussy repeatedly(in five minute intervals) every night.  Though I lose cred cause it was my gfs



Pics of tight pussy and your street cred is restored.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 16, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pics of tight pussy and your street cred is restored.



Haha I have plenty of pics and a couple little vids.  But if I post those and she found out she made it quite clear she would cut off my dick and I've grown attached to the little guy..... Btw kudus to apple for making hi-def cameras on there phones and the pic vault guys that let me store them securely.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 16, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I ravaged a small tight pussy repeatedly(in five minute intervals) every night.  Though I lose cred cause it was my gfs



Fiction


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2011)

I've got a date with an ex, she is full-figured with BIG titties just the way I like it. 

 . . oh, and she LOVEs the cock in and around her orifi


----------



## Rednack (Nov 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I've got a date with an ex, she is full-figured with BIG titties just the way I like it.
> 
> . . oh, and she LOVEs the cock in and around her orifi


Don't forget your strapon, last thing we want is for you to disappoint the fare maiden..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Don't forget your strapon, last thing we want is for you to disappoint the fare maiden..


 
 . . that sounds like a single man, DP . .  nice one! 

Anyone here AP'd a chick up the brown-eye while she's dildoing her pinkbits? Those from experience will know your bell-end will get a tickling from the inside


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Nov 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . that sounds like a single man, DP . .  nice one!
> 
> Anyone here AP'd a chick up the brown-eye while she's dildoing her pinkbits? Those from experience will know your bell-end will get a tickling from the inside



Yes, a dildo and a banana too.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . oh, and she LOVEs the cock in and around her orifi



Best kind!!!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 16, 2011)

I haven't smoked chronic in over a year..........No Gear and No chronic deserves another banning I guess.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 16, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I haven't smoked chronic in over a year..........No Gear and No chronic deserves another banning I guess.


 yes you do as long as its FDA approved gear


----------



## Rednack (Nov 16, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I haven't smoked chronic in over a year..........No Gear and No chronic deserves another banning I guess.


devoted yourself to a full time faggot eh?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 16, 2011)

Rednack said:


> devoted yourself to a full time faggot eh?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I've got a date with an ex, she is full-figured with BIG titties just the way I like it.
> 
> . . oh, and she LOVEs the cock in and around her orifi



Also don't forget Bacon lube.  yup they make it bacon flavored lube.  And you know the hefty ones like bacon


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Also don't forget Bacon lube. yup they make it bacon flavored lube. And you know the hefty ones like bacon


 
 . .  fine line btw 'hefty' and 'full-figured'


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I haven't smoked chronic in over a year..........No Gear and No chronic deserves another banning I guess.


 

what you weighing in at these days knigg?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> what you weighing in at these days knigg?


 
210'ish Not bad for Natty!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, esp if JT&D


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2011)

Being off gear really is wreaking havoc on my joints....They hurt like fuck ...yeah, yeah, I know It's cuz I'm old, but they felt great while on the gas.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 17, 2011)

At least you're back now and the poz stories have slowed substantially even though you're a NB.

I suppose it's all cat-sitting & merlot stories from here on out?

GYCH!


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 17, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> At least you're back now and the poz stories have slowed substantially even though you're a NB.
> 
> I suppose it's all cat-sitting & merlot stories from here on out?
> 
> GYCH!



You forgot world domination stories.


----------



## CG (Nov 17, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Haha I have plenty of pics and a couple little vids.  But if I post those and she found out she made it quite clear she would cut off my dick and I've grown attached to the little guy..... Btw kudus to apple for making hi-def cameras on there phones and the pic vault guys that let me store them securely.



Lol I need me one of them there iphones... and pics of yo bitch lol


----------



## CG (Nov 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . that sounds like a single man, DP . .  nice one!
> 
> Anyone here AP'd a chick up the brown-eye while she's dildoing her pinkbits? Those from experience will know your bell-end will get a tickling from the inside



Hahaha yes. That is what I am talking about. Same thing works if ya switch holes. 

Did you say full figured??


----------



## CG (Nov 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Being off gear really is wreaking havoc on my joints....They hurt like fuck ...yeah, yeah, I know It's cuz I'm old, but they felt great while on the gas.



Happens.. planning to jump back on???


What happened to you anyway, 6 months is WAY too short for a stautory bid lol


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> What happened to you anyway


 
I failed to post cat-raping stories and The Capp was none to pleased about it.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I failed to post cat-raping stories and The Capp was none to pleased about it.


----------



## CG (Nov 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I failed to post cat-raping stories and The Capp was none to pleased about it.



And then?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2011)

Just skoarded some tree from a mate of mine.  I didn't even know he smoked till I mentioned it about an hour ago.  This cat gets it for $1,000CNY per half oz.  That's friggin cheap.  Good hydroponic stuff too.  He'll even front it for me and let me pay in installments.  Finally got a gear hook-up, weed hook-up, and gonna move into a much better pad this month with satelite TV.  Things are finally taking shape over here in Chiner!


----------



## bmw (Nov 18, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just skoarded some tree from a mate of mine.  I didn't even know he smoked till I mentioned it about an hour ago.  This cat gets it for $1,000CNY per half oz.  That's friggin cheap.  Good hydroponic stuff too.  He'll even front it for me and let me pay in installments.  Finally got a gear hook-up, weed hook-up, and gonna move into a much better pad this month with satelite TV.  Things are finally taking shape over here in Chiner!



that didn't take long bro.


----------



## bmw (Nov 18, 2011)

I think it's about time this thread had another good POZ story!!!

Anyone else got one?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2011)

bmw said:


> I think it's about time this thread had another good POZ story!!!
> 
> Anyone else got one?



Talk POZ and Jews around here start throwing reps around


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 18, 2011)

I know you sick fucks probably already heard this story but it gave me a good laugh:




i'm a biker living in london UK, and i've discovered 3 major ways of pozzing up unsuspecting negs. the first i discovered by accident when i was fucking a guy and the condom broke. i said i was sorry, and i was. but later on it made me smile. then i was doing another guy, and the condom broke when i put it on. i fucked him anyway, feeling guilty and horny as hell at the same time. then i started pricking the rubbers in their packets, so that when i started fucking, they'd split. but this doesn't always work, so now, to be extra sure, i go to clubs with a pair of nail scissors, pick up a handfull of condoms, go to the loo (john), sit down and carefully cut open the packets, remove the condoms and snip a bit off the tip. the i roll it back up and slide it back into the packet. then i look for guys who are into safer sex only. i've done 100's of guys using this method over the years.

the second method is more work, but more fun. i chat up negs on-line who want to bareback with other negs, i say, 'i tested neg 1 month ago. i think because i only top, i've always tested neg'. if they want, i tell them i'll pull out before shooting. i never do. there's loads of guys into being fucked by a guy in bike leathers and crash helmet, so i do them like that the first time, then i get more intimate, smiling, and kissing passionately. i make sure i fuck them at least 5 times, then i stay in touch with them to see how they get on. i've done about 20 guys using this method over the years, and i've only failed once. when they tell me they've tested poz i say, 'o god! how did that happen? do you think i should get tested too?' thank god for chat rooms. they can't see how much i'm smiling.

the third method is the most dangerous and the hottest. i had a biker mate, and for a while we'd go round together using the above 2 methods. one nite we couldn't find anyone so we rode up to hamstead heath, London's cruising area. we wandered about till we saw a cute young asian guy. he was a bit drunk, i think it was his first time on the heath. we smiled, said hello, and led him to a quite part of the heath. i started kissing him while my mate pulled down his pants. then my mate pinned him to the ground, and using just spit for lube, raped his ass. i held him down and pushed his face into the mud to stop him screaming. when my mate finished it was my turn. after we'd finished we both pissed on him and told him we both had hiv. we left him there, sobbing, soaked in piss, with our poz loads in his cunt. i still get a hard on thinking about it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 18, 2011)

Epic!    The last part is kinda hot actually.  LOL  That story rocks even moar when ur high!


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 18, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Epic!    The last part is kinda hot actually.  LOL  That story rocks even moar when ur high!



I'm surprised you sick fucks haven't heard this one, although one of you is probably the biker in the story

Now which one of you did it?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Epic!   The last part is kinda hot actually.  LOL  That story rocks even moar when ur high!



Roids you gotz ta POZ some chinamen!


----------



## CG (Nov 19, 2011)

Chilled at home all night sippin on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 all night..

Where's chico dgg and sfw? Messican nigs..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 19, 2011)

Vodka n soda getting my knob polished ..... Wish I was pozzing a chinaman :daydream :


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Roids you gotz ta POZ some chinamen!



Are there any neg Chinamen left after he moved to China?


----------



## SFW (Nov 19, 2011)

i wanna fuck it! 






YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 19, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Chilled at home all night sippin on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2011)

What's up you coffee drinking cock smokes?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What's up you coffee drinking cock smokes?


 

What up, Dick smoke??


----------



## vortrit (Nov 20, 2011)

Tesla said:


> What up, Dick smoke??



The usual...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> The usual...



Pozzed?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Pozzed?


 

Being one of the original CT'ers dating back to BN, I can't believe I have to ask this....but since I took a leave of absence I need to know what POZ means...??


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 20, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Being one of the original CT'ers dating back to BN, I can't believe I have to ask this....but since I took a leave of absence I need to know what POZ means...??



Oh no, you may be excluded from future poz parties if you don't figure it out soon....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Nov 20, 2011)

I may be a victim of POZ.


----------



## Saney (Nov 20, 2011)

Who is this new comer in the Clean Thread?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 20, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I may be a victim of POZ.


----------



## CG (Nov 21, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Oh no, you may be the target of future poz parties if you don't figure it out soon....



Fixed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> Who is this new comer in the Clean Thread?



Saney???


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 21, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Are there any neg Chinamen left after he moved to China?


 
I'm a neg!    But, I  imagine it'd be pretty friggin easy to get pozzed over here.  When in Changchun, I was at a pub once with some mates and there were clearly some ladyboys up in that biatch.  Saney woulda been in heaven.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 21, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm a neg!    But, I  imagine it'd be pretty friggin easy to get pozzed over here.  When in Changchun, I was at a pub once with some mates and there were clearly some ladyboys up in that biatch.  Saney woulda been in heaven.



I didn't know ladyboys were fat and had hairy backs


----------



## CG (Nov 21, 2011)

Where is saney anyways?? Wtf.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 21, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Where is saney anyways?? Wtf.



He now roams the board as Silver Back, which I think is his stripper name in the gay night clubs.


----------



## SFW (Nov 21, 2011)

Al is NOT going to like this 






YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Nov 21, 2011)

SFW said:


> Al is NOT going to like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fucking SOB..........Damn Yankees effin' ruled.....


THE NUGE!!!!!!

Tommy Shaw from Styx + Dude from Night Ranger + THE NUGE = AWESOMENESS!!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Nov 21, 2011)

Now it's ON!!!!!!!!!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Nov 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 22, 2011)

Burning up sum Beijing tree. Bout to go mow down some beef & veggies. I'm getting tired of all this chinaman food. I could   all over a pappa john's pizza right about now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2011)

I got to run some bloods next week. Let's hope for all ya'lls sake I'm not Pozz


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 22, 2011)

Hopefully you won't be.  But if you are, just look on the bright side and think of all the fun you'll get to have pozzing up unsuspecting negs.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 22, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I got to run some bloods next week. Let's hope for all ya'lls sake I'm not Pozz




Can you get AIDS from a Koala Bear?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 22, 2011)

This knig was priceless.   







YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 22, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I got to run some bloods next week. Let's hope for all ya'lls sake I'm not Pozz


 If u didn't use FDA approved gear u will be


----------



## Tesla (Nov 22, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> This knig was priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2011)

For McGilf:






YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 24, 2011)

Just smoked out of an apple for the first time cause I ain't got no bowl. It seems a lil ghetto. But, I just realized it's actually even cooler than a bowl, cause you get to eat the apple when ur done smokin.  Can't do that with a real bowl.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Pozzed?



Slight erection. But not as much at Tesla's 80's music. Maybe more like the excitement of Curt James dreaming of Lady Gaga's penis.


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 24, 2011)

just for future reference: you can make a pipe from a toilet paper tube and aluminium foil. just pinch the side of the tube and cut a half circle into the side, let go and now it's a full hole. just cover hole with foil and use a tooth pic or slin pin to poke holes in foil and presto you gots prips. ends are mouth piece and carb.
   I've also made bongs from beer bottles, but that requires a drill.
Cut the bottom third off of a 2 liter bottle, cut hole into cap for bowl insertion. Now fill bath tub full of water. unscrew cap, then submerge the lower half of the bottle in the bath. Light bowl, then slowly pull up bottle this will draw shit tons of goodness into the bottle. you should know how to do the rest.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 24, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> just for future reference: you can make a pipe from a toilet paper tube and aluminium foil. just pinch the side of the tube and cut a half circle into the side, let go and now it's a full hole. just cover hole with foil and use a tooth pic or slin pin to poke holes in foil and presto you gots prips. ends are mouth piece and carb.
> I've also made bongs from beer bottles, but that requires a drill.
> Cut the bottom third off of a 2 liter bottle, cut hole into cap for bowl insertion. Now fill bath tub full of water. unscrew cap, then submerge the lower half of the bottle in the bath. Light bowl, then slowly pull up bottle this will draw shit tons of goodness into the bottle. you should know how to do the rest.


 
Werd.  But, this apple's working out pretty well for now.  Plus, you can't eat the tin foil and toilet paper roll when ur done with it.  This is just some cheap dried out stuff that my mate grew himself.  I'll definitely get a better aparatus for when I get the good stuff.  This cat has a direct connection to a grower local.  He says it's the in Beijing and is as good as anything he's ever had in Vancouver.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello friends   . . . and barely-speaking legible english cock-suckers


----------



## Tesla (Nov 25, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just smoked out of an apple for the first time cause I ain't got no bowl. It seems a lil ghetto. But, I just realized it's actually even cooler than a bowl, cause you get to eat the apple when ur done smokin. Can't do that with a real bowl.


 
Plus, if refrigerated, it acts as an automatic cooler(like a water bong with ice water).  Apples are the best for tokin' chron IMO!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Hello friends  . . . and barely-speaking legible english cock-suckers


 roo fucking up hill landscaper


----------



## Tesla (Nov 25, 2011)

*Andy Dufresne had a massive pair of stones..........*






YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Nov 25, 2011)

Hot knifing hash ftw.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> roo fucking up hill landscaper



Hey!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Hey!


 GICH


----------



## Tesla (Nov 26, 2011)

YouTube Video












George, my man, have another bump. lol


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm going out tonight as the wing man of a former porn star.....



What the fuck am I gonna wear?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm going out tonight as the wing man of a former porn star.....
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck am I gonna wear?



something that presents your tits are the grandest prize of all!


----------



## Saney (Nov 27, 2011)

Penis penis penis penis penis penis penis


----------



## independent (Nov 27, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> Penis penis penis penis penis penis penis



Go answer some damn questions in pars section already. I cant get one simple answer. I pm'd you too.  Might have to go with wp.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> something that presents your tits are the grandest prize of all!



Ah great minds think alike, I see.  I wore a bright turquoise blue strapless number with a sweetheart neckline.  The girls always look like they might come out and say hello but never do.


----------



## SFW (Nov 27, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Go answer some damn questions in pars section already. I cant get one simple answer. I pm'd you too. Might have to go with wp.


 

Gears?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 27, 2011)

appearance


----------



## Saney (Nov 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> Gears?



You dare Mock the Gods?


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 27, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Go answer some damn questions in pars section already. I cant get one simple answer. I pm'd you too.  Might have to go with wp.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm going out tonight as the wing *man* of a former porn star.....



So you are a man!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 27, 2011)

vortrit said:


> So you are a man!



surprise!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> So you are a man!








Curt James likes this!


----------



## Saney (Nov 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Curt James likes this up his ass!



Fixed



GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ah great minds think alike, I see.  I wore a bright turquoise blue strapless number with a sweetheart neckline.  The girls always look like they might come out and say hello but never do.



gorgeous. I would have to rape you Im afraid


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 28, 2011)

Bunch of roo fucking fags up in here


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 28, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Bunch of roo fucking fags up in here


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> gorgeous. I would have to rape you Im afraid



Promises, promises......


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 28, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Bunch of roo fucking fags up in here



Just those two bitches that keep hoping I'm a dude.  Like there isn't enough tranny porn for them to beat their meat to.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2011)

Dear Jewlets,

I was thinking of all of you while poking this cat in the pooper, Al style.

Best Regards,

theCaptn'


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 30, 2011)

*Daniel James Rick may avoid prison time for exposing a sexual partner to HIV*





Is this BMW in this photo?   http://stmedia.startribune.com/images/384*477/1rick1129.jpg



A Minneapolis man convicted of exposing a sexual partner to HIV may not spend any time in prison.

 Daniel James Rick, 30, was ordered to serve five years on probation, a  sentence that wasn't well received by either Hennepin County  prosecutors, who asked that the "psychopathic" Rick be sentenced to four  years in prison, or Rick's own attorney, who maintained his client's  conviction for attempted first-degree assault was unconstitutional and  vowed to appeal.

 Hennepin County District Judge John Stanoch, who imposed a stayed  four-year sentence Monday, also agreed to withhold a six-month term in  the Hennepin County workhouse until the appeal is completed. Rick  currently is on probation following a conviction for third-degree  criminal sexual conduct for having sex with a 15-year-old in Sherburne  County when he was 28.

 Stanoch acknowledged that the first HIV transmission case to go to  trial raises many questions for the Minnesota Court of Appeals,  including how to interpret the 16-year-old state statute under which  Rick was convicted last month. According to charges, Rick met the victim  at the Saloon Bar in May 2009 following an online chat. The two  eventually went to Rick's home, where they had sex without using  condoms. According to prosecutors, Rick did not disclose that he had  tested positive for the AIDS virus, but jurors believed Rick's  contention that he did share that information with the man. Rick was  convicted of attempted first-degree assault because there was no proof  the victim contracted the virus from Rick, who has tested positive for  the virus for five years.

 Hennepin County Attorney Mike Freeman was unequivocal about his  disapproval Monday. "Judges have hard jobs, we have hard jobs," he said.  

"Rarely do we express our disappointment. We are doing so today."

 Freeman said the outcome will not affect prosecution of two similar  cases, in which Rick is charged with three more counts of attempted  first-degree assault and third-degree criminal sexual conduct. He was  charged nearly two years ago with raping a drunken man after a night out  in downtown Minneapolis, transferring the virus to him. The publicity  from that case led two men to come forward the next month who accused  Rick of not disclosing he had the virus when he had sex with the  partners he met over a website. One of the men contracted the virus,  while the other did not.

 Rick's attorney, Landon Ascheman, said he plans to fight the  constitutionality of the statute that resulted in Rick's conviction as  an interference with his right to privacy.

 "What people want to do in their own homes they should be allowed to do in their own homes," he said.

 A vague statute?

 According to statute 609.2241, a person commits a crime when  transferring a communicable disease through "sexual penetration with  another person without having first informed the other person" of their  positive status, or by the "transfer of blood, sperm, organs or tissue,  except as deemed necessary for medical research or if disclosed on donor  screening forms." A jury found Rick not guilty under the first section  of the statute because jurors believed he told his partner of his  status, but convicted him on the second, an interpretation Ascheman  claims is overly broad and is intended to apply to medical procedures  rather than sexual intercourse.

 Stanoch denied Ascheman's motion to throw out the jury's verdict and  find Rick not guilty or grant him a new trial because the instructions  given to the jury last month were based on an interpretation contrary to  what the Legislature intended when it drafted the law.

 Stanoch added that Rick broke the law because he did not take  practical means to prevent transmission. Rick had received counseling,  including advice on how to stay safe, after he had the AIDS virus  diagnosed. In not taking preventive steps, Rick failed to use "common  sense," the judge said.

 Ascheman said that if Rick's partners' awareness about his status did  not warrant throwing out the conviction, it at least justified a lesser  sentence than the state-recommended 49 months. Assistant Hennepin  County Attorney Darren Borg argued that Rick has "literally dozens" of  victims, but said some are afraid to come forward.

 "Never before in the state of Minnesota have we seen someone with  such a psychopathic disregard for the well-being of others," Borg said.

 Rick, who appeared in court but elected not to say anything to the  judge, citing the pending appeal, was ordered to serve 120 hours of  community service. He also was ordered to get "clear, explicit consent"  from any potential sex partner once he tells them he is HIV-positive.

 Rick, accompanied by his mother, left the courthouse without speaking to reporters.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2011)

That reminds me, there's a new POZ story in the wind .... Apparently


----------



## bmw (Dec 1, 2011)

thecaptn' said:


> that reminds me, there's a new poz story in the wind .... Apparently


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 1, 2011)

Sup kniggs? Still with the POZ actividads? 

Anywho... I got softball play-offs. I'm off to strut my jerkedness in a schmedium t-shirt and drop some bombs on them dems. Drinks some stones and dip some grizz...


----------



## CG (Dec 1, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Sup kniggs? Still with the POZ actividads?
> 
> Anywho... I got softball play-offs. I'm off to strut my jerkedness in a schmedium t-shirt and drop some bombs on them dems. Drinks some stones and dip some grizz...



Winning


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 1, 2011)

Sup nigerians!  Finally got a deccent gym to SFW at.  Can't w8.  Now, if the jew of the DRSEGE can get up and ronnin' again, I can get my big back.  

Anyhoo, anyone got any new pozz stories?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2011)

Let's just say my cat's cornhole is really tight!!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Dec 2, 2011)

Dam gear is giving me zits like a 16 yr old pizza delivery boy!  Who gets a zit on the top of there hand?


----------



## Saney (Dec 2, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Dam gear is giving me zits like a 16 yr old pizza delivery boy!  Who gets a zit on the top of there hand?



16yr old pizza boys?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> 16yr old pizza boys?



with herpes


----------



## Tesla (Dec 2, 2011)

YouTube Video











Dio and Blackmore...Nuff said...........


----------



## Tesla (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Rednack (Dec 3, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## SFW (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Dec 4, 2011)

Gears.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Dec 4, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Gears.


----------



## SFW (Dec 4, 2011)

Epic






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 4, 2011)

what goes through a mans life to do such thing? Attention whore to the fullest.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2011)

Queers Get you JACKED!


----------



## SFW (Dec 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


















YouTube Video


















YouTube Video



















YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 5, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> Queers Get you JACKED!



Your faggot talk sounds very familiar


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2011)

YouTube Video













Definitely


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Your faggot talk sounds very familiar



He's been pozzed.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Dec 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> Epic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"gentle men this brings me to my next point don't smoke crack"


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Dec 6, 2011)

Rick James Dave Chappelle Pt 2 - YouTube

I'm on my phone so couldn't post it right.

I'm Rick James bitch!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 7, 2011)

What's up, cock-smokes?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 7, 2011)

Sup pole smokers!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just smokin pole like its laced with crack

Yah know 

The usual.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## justhav2p (Dec 7, 2011)

My eyes are burning


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Dec 8, 2011)

I could do this.... If I had any rhythm or talent.

BATTLE OF THE YEAR 2010 | 1 on 1 BBOY BATTLE | YAK FILMS | BOTY FINALS in FRANCE | KRADDY Music - YouTube


----------



## independent (Dec 8, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I could do this.... If I had any rhythm or talent.
> 
> BATTLE OF THE YEAR 2010 | 1 on 1 BBOY BATTLE | YAK FILMS | BOTY FINALS in FRANCE | KRADDY Music - YouTube



Its called break dancing.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 8, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



lawl.


----------



## ebn2002 (Dec 9, 2011)

So I'm fuckin the shot girl from the strip club, raw dog just for the CT, shes all like "spit on me and choke me".  So I loogied right in her face and choked the shit out of her, and it's going good, I'm smackin her and shit, shes a total whore bag.  Then she starts reverse cowgirl and theres fukn blood EVERYWHERE.  Like not just on my D but like all on her, her stomach, fukn smeared and shit I almost threw up and had to flip to missionary to finish and busted all over her dirty spit filled and drippy make up face.  

Pics if I can get her to send but shes only a 6 or 7.


----------



## CG (Dec 9, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> So I'm fuckin the shot girl from the strip club, raw dog just for the CT, shes all like "spit on me and choke me".  So I loogied right in her face and choked the shit out of her, and it's going good, I'm smackin her and shit, shes a total whore bag.  Then she starts reverse cowgirl and theres fukn blood EVERYWHERE.  Like not just on my D but like all on her, her stomach, fukn smeared and shit I almost threw up and had to flip to missionary to finish and busted all over her dirty spit filled and drippy make up face.
> 
> Pics if I can get her to send but shes only a 6 or 7.



With a story like that, its cool if she's a 4


----------



## independent (Dec 9, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> So I'm fuckin the shot girl from the strip club, raw dog just for the CT, shes all like "spit on me and choke me".  So I loogied right in her face and choked the shit out of her, and it's going good, I'm smackin her and shit, shes a total whore bag.  Then she starts reverse cowgirl and theres fukn blood EVERYWHERE.  Like not just on my D but like all on her, her stomach, fukn smeared and shit I almost threw up and had to flip to missionary to finish and busted all over her dirty spit filled and drippy make up face.
> 
> Pics if I can get her to send but shes only a 6 or 7.



Shes 6 or 7 yrs old? Kinda young for her to have her period.


----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Shes 6 or 7 yrs old? Kinda young for her to have her period.



broken hymen.


----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## independent (Dec 9, 2011)

bmw said:


> broken hymen.



Pics?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Dec 9, 2011)

Do any of you homos know anything about anus bleaching? Thanks in advance!


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 9, 2011)

Ingredients needed: 
1. Turkey baster
2. Bleach
3. strong will to succeed 
4. latent homosexual tendencies
5. Third arm to hold camcorder/post in CT.
6. 5th of Wild Turkey
7. Electro house music to kick off pozz party
Giggidy GICH yer tainted stink ditch.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 10, 2011)

Buncha frikkin' uphill corn landscaping, chocolate starfish licking, Brown eye worshipping knobs up in dis joint.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2011)

This place is more fun when I've been drinking excessively. Owell!


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Buncha frikkin' uphill corn landscaping, chocolate starfish licking, Brown eye worshipping knobs up in dis joint.


 

word!

1 more Poz story and im askin prince to delete my acct. he wont do it though, no matter how much i curse him out and send nudes to gena.


----------



## Saney (Dec 10, 2011)

everyone is a happy man when they Vikes come in! 

Time to pop some pills and take a few shots. I'll Keep Uncle Al in my thoughts


----------



## Tesla (Dec 10, 2011)

Fuck you Manson..........Sharon was my girl!!!!!!!!!! 






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 10, 2011)

This is for all you fuckers in here who lack flavor. learn the language of love and get some mad punani. Salsa my kniggs  






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Dec 11, 2011)

Eat shit. Thank you.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 12, 2011)

Sup Hershey Highwaymen?!?  You knigs need to switch timezones or get night jobs.  I'm sikka all the actividad taking place at night whilst I'm asleep!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2011)

saney jumped ship? What happened to Pars?


----------



## Saney (Dec 12, 2011)

Ehhh... better disclosed in private


----------



## independent (Dec 12, 2011)

Delt injects ftw


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Dec 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



It's the Curt James signal!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 14, 2011)

Shalom my unjerked pale kneegrows.  No action in the CT since the Curt James signal?

I learned that drape escape is actually on urbandictionary now.  I suppose we have TheCaptn to thank for that?

What else you guys been up to?  Christmas shopping or too busy singing about dradles and shit?






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2011)

Fuck I hate Christmas, Christ & Christians 

 . . . God Bless the Jews


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Fuck I hate Christmas, Christ & Christians
> 
> . . . God Bless the Jews


 
At least you didn't say mooslimes!  What you niggers up 2?  No AP or POZ stories  or tranny pr0n lately!  WTF's happening to the CT?!?!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> At least you didn't say mooslimes!  What you niggers up 2?  No AP or POZ stories  or tranny pr0n lately!  WTF's happening to the CT?!?!



LHJO stories count?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 15, 2011)

It's better than nothing.  So, have at it.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It's better than nothing.  So, have at it.



Okay, well there has been this bitch from South Carolin who has been writing me on the net and texting me and shit. So, I finally started asking her to send me tit and pussy pics which she did. Then I got her to send me a video of her fucking herself with a dildo and she send the video-short to my phone. I got drunk one night a couple of weeks ago and she asked me to take a pic of me blowing my load so I did. It was a great fucking pic too, but when is came back down my phone was soon covered in jizz. It was a bitch to clean but, at least I can be thankful it wasn't my computer because then I would have had to pop all of the damn keys off to clean the jizz out.


----------



## independent (Dec 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Okay, well there has been this bitch from South Carolin who has been writing me on the net and texting me and shit. So, I finally started asking her to send me tit and pussy pics which she did. Then I got her to send me a video of her fucking herself with a dildo and she send the video-short to my phone. I got drunk one night a couple of weeks ago and she asked me to take a pic of me blowing my load so I did. It was a great fucking pic too, but when is came back down my phone was soon covered in jizz. It was a bitch to clean but, at least I can be thankful it wasn't my computer because then I would have had to pop all of the damn keys off to clean the jizz out.



Pics or gtfo.  Not of her but your load.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 15, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pics or gtfo.  Not of her but your load.



I knew somebody was going to say that, and no you fag, you can't have pictures of either.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 15, 2011)

South Carolina pussy is *easy* and they all have that deer in the headlights look on their faces


----------



## vortrit (Dec 15, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> South Carolina pussy is *easy* and they all have that deer in the headlights look on their faces



Obviously. This chick is kind of weird, but I just keep talking to her because she sends me pics whenever I ask. The vids are the best though.


----------



## independent (Dec 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Obviously. This chick is kind of weird, but I just keep talking to her because she sends me pics whenever I ask. The vids are the best though.



Post fucking something. Its not like youre gonna marry her.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 15, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Post fucking something. Its not like youre gonna marry her.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 15, 2011)

Can't tell a fucking story in the CT without you low-life uphill corn landscapers begging for pics.


----------



## independent (Dec 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Can't tell a fucking story in the CT without you low-life uphill corn landscapers begging for pics.



Without pics its only a story.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 16, 2011)

Steak and 6 eggs w/ cheese for breffis, guess who's gonna be farting all night?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 16, 2011)

cider and ciggies!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> cider and ciggies!


 
Coupla Tsingdaos and some mediocre Beijing weed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2011)

... a big feed of pork spare ribs... Gotta freak you Jewish cocksuckers out, right?


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2011)

How's that Var Powder coming along Cappy?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> How's that Var Powder coming along Cappy?



Intra anal all the way


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Dec 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Dec 18, 2011)

Just got an amazing bj.


----------



## bmw (Dec 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Can't tell a fucking story in the CT without you low-life uphill corn landscapers begging for pics.


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


 

Cafe Bustelo?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 18, 2011)

SFW said:


> Cafe Bustelo?


 blue bean nigga


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2011)

sanka with hot tap water you mean?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> sanka with hot tap water you mean?


 thatswhat you poor putoricians jew hybreds drink


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 19, 2011)

. . hoping to bust an atrophied nut tonight . . hate having to work for it


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just got an amazing bj.


 
Were you autofellating or did someone help you out?  If it was auto, please post up instructions and pics so the rest of us can learn how it's done.

GYCH!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Were you autofellating or did someone help you out?  If it was auto, please post up instructions and pics so the rest of us can learn how it's done.
> 
> GYCH!



^this.


----------



## independent (Dec 19, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Were you autofellating or did someone help you out?  If it was auto, please post up instructions and pics so the rest of us can learn how it's done.
> 
> GYCH!



Now you guys know I have a large cock.

GICH!

Autofellatio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)

anyone wanna get cock tied?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Dec 19, 2011)

bmw said:


> anyone wanna get cock tied?


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 19, 2011)

bmw said:


>


does the act depicted qualify as gay? On a related note, is it gay to get tagged with a strapon? CellarDoor came over last night, and well lets just say my ass is no longer a delicate flower. It looks like the split end of an over cooked hot dog.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 19, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> does the act depicted qualify as gay? On a related note, is it gay to get tagged with a strapon? CellarDoor came over last night, and well lets just say my ass is no longer a delicate flower. It looks like the split end of an over cooked hot dog.


 

Not if nobody knows...


If people know only as far as the knuckle is acceptable...


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 19, 2011)

exle said:


> not if nobody knows...
> 
> 
> If people know only as far as the knuckle is acceptable...


gych!


----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> does the act depicted qualify as gay? On a related note, is it gay to get tagged with a strapon? CellarDoor came over last night, and well lets just say my ass is no longer a delicate flower. It looks like the split end of an over cooked hot dog.



that's just a prostate tickling you got there.

Only slightly different than an exam.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2011)

How many you cum over a BJ?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> How many you cum over a BJ?



It's rare but if I haven't blown my load in a long time I will. The last time I did the girl told me whatever I do don't cum in her mouth so I made sure to do just that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It's rare but if I haven't blown my load in a long time I will. The last time I did the girl told me whatever I do don't cum in her mouth so I made sure to do just that.



Very rare, but I've found a minxy chick who has a better strike rate


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Very rare, but I've found a minxy chick who has a better strike rate



She would rather take one in the mouth than in the box .. This suits me fine


----------



## bmw (Dec 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> How many you cum over a BJ?



If it happens it usually takes f o r e v e r.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2011)

Vortrit can see your dirty pillows apparently


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> She would rather take one in the mouth than in the box .. This suits me fine




I dated a chick like that back in the day.  She'd get *pissed* if I was fucking her and _didn't_ pull out and bust my nuts in her mouth.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> How many you cum over a BJ?




It takes me forever unless the chick actually knows WTF she's doing then I'm done in record time.  Many hos don't have a clue how to suck a dick but it's the thought that counts in my book.


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I dated a chick like that back in the day.  She'd get *pissed* if I was fucking her and _didn't_ pull out and bust my nuts in her mouth.



Those are the best. Fucked a chick like that a few times. When I was close she'd go on and on about how she wants to swallow my cum  ah the good old days lol


----------



## independent (Dec 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> How many you cum over a BJ?



Only if I do it myself.


----------



## bmw (Dec 21, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> It takes me forever unless the chick actually knows WTF she's doing then I'm done in record time.  Many hos don't have a clue how to suck a dick but it's the thought that counts in my book.



Get with a tranny bro.  They're great at suckin dick!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 21, 2011)

getting blow jobs are twice the fun for half the work.....


----------



## bmw (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Dec 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 22, 2011)

bmw said:


> If it happens it usually takes f o r e v e r.


 
I thought it was just me.  It hasn't happened in about 15 years.  It takes forever and most chicks just don't have the talent to make it happen.  The ones that do..... well, let's just say, you wouldn't want to take them home to meet mum.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm hearing that gears are dirt cheap here in China.  Hopefully, I can get a local connection soon.  This place is the new land of the free.  I can walk down the skreet here burnin' a joint in a pubic place and don't nobody know wtf it is. lol


----------



## Saney (Dec 22, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm hearing that gears are dirt cheap here in China.  Hopefully, I can get a local connection soon.  This place is the new land of the free.  I can walk down the skreet here burnin' a joint in a pubic place and don't nobody know wtf it is. lol



Let me know when you are ready to move back to the States.. You can stay with me.. But keep your slanted eye'd kids with their grandparents.

Plenty of tail pipe this way that love a big strong nigglet


----------



## bmw (Dec 22, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm hearing that gears are dirt cheap here in China.  *Hopefully, I can get a local connection soon.*  This place is the new land of the free.  I can walk down the skreet here burnin' a joint in a pubic place and don't nobody know wtf it is. lol



IP?  heh.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 23, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> does the act depicted qualify as gay? On a related note, is it gay to get tagged with a strapon? CellarDoor came over last night, and well lets just say my ass is no longer a delicate flower. It looks like the split end of an over cooked hot dog.



You enjoyed every minute of your deflowering.  And it's not gay because I still sat on your face and made you wet to your ears.


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You enjoyed every minute of your deflowering.  And it's not gay because I still sat on your face and made you wet to your ears.


I do enjoy the face time, my ears still feel like I went swimming.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I thought it was just me.  It hasn't happened in about 15 years.  It takes forever and most chicks just don't have the talent to make it happen.  The ones that do..... well, let's just say, you wouldn't want to take them home to meet mum.



fuck you Gears. 



I have never had a hard time making a guy cum by blowjob.  I even had a guy tell me that there was no way he would cum like that. So I sucked it and he came.  Maybe if more women treated the cock like it was attached to the body you boys wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 23, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I do enjoy the face time, my ears still feel like I went swimming.



If you stand with your head to your shoulder and jump up and down it will help that out a little.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 23, 2011)

sure hope what little bit of brain he has left don't fall out..


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope nobody from the CT ever Supports Parsifal.

DRSE


----------



## bmw (Dec 23, 2011)

lol, what happened broly?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 24, 2011)

YouTube Video










I go flying so high, when I'm stoned.


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2011)

bmw said:


> lol, what happened broly?



He ripped me off about 20 vials of Gear he owed me.


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2011)

Check out this hot Egyptian Girl Miss Fayza Scala


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol dude is that Pars GF n kid???


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 25, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> fuck you Gears.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had a hard time making a guy cum by blowjob. I even had a guy tell me that there was no way he would cum like that. So I sucked it and he came. Maybe if more women treated the cock like it was attached to the body you boys wouldn't have that problem.


 

I don't believe you.  Mine is definitely attahed to my body.  So, you are welcome to prove your theory anytime!


----------



## Saney (Dec 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol dude is that Pars GF n kid???



Lol yea


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> Lol yea



Not sure whether I'm amused or disturbed ... As this is DRSE I guess the former


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Not sure whether I'm amused or disturbed ... As this is DRSE I guess the former


 
thats fuck up ....but the arabs being in the state od chaos that is..well thats the least of his worrys


----------



## SFW (Dec 25, 2011)

Best way to tell if the pakistani behind the counter has illicits for sale?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2011)

My god, I wish I could put my cock somewhere other than the mash potato


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2011)

I had some Mashed taters last night... Mmmm.. Never thought about penetrating the taters tho.. Double Hmm

At least since I won't have Gearsasis soon, i stocked up on plenty of Pharm Grade Clomid!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> I had some Mashed taters last night... Mmmm.. Never thought about penetrating the taters tho.. Double Hmm
> 
> At least since I won't have Gearsasis soon, i stocked up on plenty of Pharm Grade Clomid!



Clomid? Pffft.... Only homeless people and dems do PCT


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2011)

Well Parsi Jewed me so now i'm out. Clomid is all i have left


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 26, 2011)

Negro the more energy you put into spilled water , the more it becomes a bigger of a loss. And just out of curiosity did you make a deal online with someone outside the United States?


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2011)

Parsifal lives within the United states. 

He just moved to Egypt for a short time so he could pursue some Egyptian girl with Hemorrhoids


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 26, 2011)

SFW said:


> Best way to tell if the pakistani behind the counter has illicits for sale?


 Dusty shelfs and out of date food one the shelfs


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Dusty shelfs and out of date food one the shelfs



how about missing the word "of" on multiple sentences and zipping coffee like a mad man? sand nigger alert?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 26, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> how about missing the word "of" on multiple sentences and zipping coffee like a mad man? sand nigger alert?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 26, 2011)

Time for some day-after-Christmas LHJO.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2011)

Omg am I the smallest on the ct???


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 27, 2011)

So is NAps G2G?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 27, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> So is NAps G2G?




It depends where you want to go.   

GICH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 27, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> It depends where you want to go.
> 
> GICH!


 which way are they heading..GYCH


----------



## SFW (Dec 27, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> So is NAps G2G?


 
Nowadays? who knows. seems 80% of the sponsors are shady in one way or the other. You'll prob get your gear 45 days later, and its gonna be underdosed. youre Better off just starting up a wp fundraiser here on im.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2011)

SFW said:


> Nowadays? who knows. seems 80% of the sponsors are shady in one way or the other. You'll prob get your gear 45 days later, and its gonna be underdosed. youre Better off just starting up a wp fundraiser here on im.



Get a script, problem solved


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 28, 2011)

SFW said:


> Nowadays? who knows. seems 80% of the sponsors are shady in one way or the other. You'll prob get your gear 45 days later, and its gonna be underdosed. youre Better off just starting up a wp fundraiser here on im.


 
that fundraising thing didn't workout to well for that guy wih his schooling


----------



## CG (Dec 28, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> that fundraising thing didn't workout to well for that guy wih his schooling



Hahaha werd..

"I has bills to student pay school for. Send nigerian prince money, bank account and social seecuretey nubmer, make me happy person."

Lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm hearing so much conflicting shizzle.  Who's the most bestest source for gears up in this biatch!  I need to get my big back on!


----------



## independent (Dec 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Get a script, problem solved



Thats what I did.



GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm hearing so much conflicting shizzle.  Who's the most bestest source for gears up in this biatch!  I need to get my big back on!



Youre in the land of gears for fucks sake.


----------



## bmw (Dec 28, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> So is NAps G2G?



once they get back from vacation, yes.  They took care of all the people waiting for packs.  They got fucked hard, but they handled it and will climb back to the top.


----------



## bmw (Dec 28, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Youre in the land of gears for fucks sake.



no shit!  This nigerian is in the middle of where all the UG shit starts at and he's looking for a source?  LOL.

Hit up IP bro.  Or Mr. Chen.


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2011)

What happened to Saney? Did he get banned without lube or something?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2011)

SFW said:


> What happened to Saney? Did he get banned without lube or something?



He sure did. Messed with the wrong Nigerians apparently. Head Jew most displeased.


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, he needs to log in as CD, i need to ask him something.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 28, 2011)

SFW said:


> Well, he needs to log in as CD, i need to ask him something.



I'm here but I can't answer for him.  You want me to shoot him a text?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I don't believe you.  Mine is definitely attahed to my body.  So, you are welcome to prove your theory anytime!




This new guy I met is awesome.  Made him cum twice in one night by bj and the fucker was still hard enough for me to climb onto and finish myself off. 

Oh and whip that thing out, Gears, I'll show you what I'm talking about.


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> that fundraising thing didn't workout to well for that guy wih his schooling


 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/mex-gear/151495-can-guys-dig-heart-give-some-stuff.html

theres some guy raising money for gears because of a sick dog or dying wife or some shit. working so far 






> I'm here but I can't answer for him. You want me to shoot him a text?


 
lol I was joking. No, no need. but you can send him a dirty text from urself if you like.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2011)

SFW said:


> lol I was joking. No, no need. but you can send him a dirty text from urself if you like.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 29, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This new guy I met is awesome. Made him cum twice in one night by bj and the fucker was still hard enough for me to climb onto and finish myself off.
> 
> Oh and whip that thing out, Gears, I'll show you what I'm talking about.


 
After reading this post, lemme finish this LHJO session first and I promise to do so.


----------



## CG (Dec 29, 2011)

SFW said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/mex-gear/151495-can-guys-dig-heart-give-some-stuff.html
> 
> theres some guy raising money for gears because of a sick dog or dying wife or some shit. working so far
> 
> ...



Are we encouraging saney's alter ego to text himself cock pix?


Werd.


----------



## CG (Dec 29, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This new guy I met is awesome.  Made him cum twice in one night by bj and the fucker was still hard enough for me to climb onto and finish myself off.
> 
> Oh and whip that thing out, Gears, I'll show you what I'm talking about.



 welcome back.

You still at the other place too? Too slow/soft for my liking lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 29, 2011)

SFW said:


> Well, he needs to log in as CD, i need to ask him something.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 29, 2011)

SFW said:


> Well, he needs to log in as CD, i need to ask him something.



Lulz!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 29, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm hearing so much conflicting shizzle. Who's the most bestest source for gears up in this biatch! I need to get my big back on!


 I use the gman


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 29, 2011)

SFW said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/mex-gear/151495-can-guys-dig-heart-give-some-stuff.html
> 
> theres some guy raising money for gears because of a sick dog or dying wife or some shit. working so far
> 
> ...


 GD i need to start one for WP gears..Hea SF start one for me ...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 29, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> GD i need to start one for WP gears..Hea SF start one for me ...



aprende hablar, mama webo.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 29, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> I use the gman


 what u talking about..yea they will gie u enough to get jack..


----------



## SFW (Dec 29, 2011)

That was kinda strange


----------



## Tesla (Dec 29, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> what u talking about..yea they will gie u enough to get jack..


 

You forget to switch accts., DGG?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You forget to switch accts., DGG?



Who was that other coffee-swilling donut puncher?


----------



## CG (Dec 30, 2011)

Somebody besides dgg. Is gettin theri drink on niggas!


Vokda rockjs all night followed by this
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Taylor hamm egg cheese no bread - tryin to be lean a s a moducka!


----------



## CG (Dec 30, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Somebody besides dgg. Is gettin theri drink on niggas!
> 
> 
> Vokda rockjs all night followed by this
> ...



Damn. I am drunk! Lol that looks like I'm a retarded person


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2011)

Gene Simmons has an orange complexion....


----------



## vortrit (Dec 30, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Somebody besides dgg. Is gettin theri drink on niggas!



I don't know about that. I drank a copious amount of beer last night.


----------



## independent (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2011)

hot tranny! I'd suck her cock!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> hot tranny! I'd suck her cock!



Saney's back!


----------



## independent (Dec 31, 2011)

Mein Film Huge Strap - XNXX.COM


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 31, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You forget to switch accts., DGG?


 WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> WTF are you talking about?


 

You quoted and then responded to urself in post #23687.


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Mein Film Huge Strap - XNXX.COM



WOW that dude took the entire dildo.... Amazing..


----------



## bmw (Dec 31, 2011)

SFW said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/mex-gear/151495-can-guys-dig-heart-give-some-stuff.html
> 
> theres some guy raising money for gears because of a sick dog or dying wife or some shit. working so far
> .



That's crazy.  I said something, but I don't want to keep going about it...but if your wife has cancer and your house is getting foreclosed, getting free gears so you can still be motivated to get to the gym should be the least of your worries.  

Working hard on finding a job should take priority over working hard on getting your swole on.  But they got the bro enough for a 12 week cycle and I guess that makes him "set" now?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2011)

bmw said:


> That's crazy.  I said something, but I don't want to keep going about it...but if your wife has cancer and your house is getting foreclosed, getting free gears so you can still be motivated to get to the gym should be the least of your worries.
> 
> Working hard on finding a job should take priority over working hard on getting your swole on.  But they got the bro enough for a 12 week cycle and I guess that makes him "set" now?



Word. That's fucked up.


----------



## independent (Dec 31, 2011)

Guys I really need some help from the ct, Im depressed, broke and feel like shit. Its the new year and have nothing to look forward to. Can you guys donate some gear to make me feel better in the new year? Help a brother out.


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2011)

bmw said:


> That's crazy.  I said something, but I don't want to keep going about it...but if your wife has cancer and your house is getting foreclosed, getting free gears so you can still be motivated to get to the gym should be the least of your worries.
> 
> Working hard on finding a job should take priority over working hard on getting your swole on.  But they got the bro enough for a 12 week cycle and I guess that makes him "set" now?




Are you too simple minded that you can't tell the Steroids he'll be injecting cure other ppl's cancer indirectly?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 31, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You quoted and then responded to urself in post #23687.


 ah i wanted to quote Mrf that jew


----------



## SFW (Dec 31, 2011)

bmw said:


> That's crazy. I said something, but I don't want to keep going about it...but if your wife has cancer and your house is getting foreclosed, getting free gears so you can still be motivated to get to the gym should be the least of your worries.
> 
> Working hard on finding a job should take priority over working hard on getting your swole on. But they got the bro enough for a 12 week cycle and I guess that makes him "set" now?


 

I guess after his beloved wife passes, he'll need to get back out there into the dating scene again. So, he'll need gears to get jacked and land him a replacement wife. Either that or he's gonna be the pallbearer and his wife is a BBW. So, he'll need to be extra jerked to be able to help carry her carcass.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 31, 2011)

SFW said:


> I guess after his beloved wife passes, he'll need to get back out there into the dating scene again. So, he'll need gears to get jacked and land him a replacement wife. Either that or he's gonna be the pallbearer and his wife is a BBW. So, he'll need to be extra jerked to be able to help carry her carcass.


  I know WTF asking for a gear handout...just as bad as the student loan bit


----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> I know WTF asking for a gear handout...just as bad as the student loan bit



Lulz. I need money for beer and chicken wings to celebrate the New Year right.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm gonna fuck off to Indonesia for 6 weeks.... LBFMs?


----------



## bmw (Jan 1, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Are you too simple minded that you can't tell the Steroids he'll be injecting cure other ppl's cancer indirectly?



Ah fuck, I totally forgot about that!  Wasn't that study only completed less than a year ago though?  And such a small sample group...I'm still not totally convinced.  I mean they should wait at least 5 years to make sure the cancer is still in remission.  What's the 5 year survival rate anyway?  They don't have the data.  Hey, I'd like to be optimistic though.  I guess that bro is.  If I were in the same situation, I have to admit...I'd try anything too.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm gonna fuck off to Indonesia for 6 weeks.... LBFMs?


 You could just fuck off period..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 1, 2012)

So is regenxx G2G like naps


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> You could just fuck off period..



Imagine how small I'll get living off rice! Will surely fit my GFs jeans like y'all do!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Imagine how small I'll get living off rice! Will surely fit my GFs jeans like y'all do!


 indeed you can now wear your hiphuggers again


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2012)

Capt does have some fairly slender wheelz. He could rock a pair of Mick Jagger jeans while tranny hunting in indonesia.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2012)

SFW said:


> Capt does have some fairly slender wheelz. He could rock a pair of Mick Jagger jeans while tranny hunting in indonesia.


----------



## independent (Jan 2, 2012)

Just got some pussy, then had a cup of coffee and took a dump. I think the new year is looking good.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 2, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just got some pussy, then had a cup of coffee and took a dump. I think the new year is looking good.


 
Does getting pussy count if you're married, Moe?


----------



## independent (Jan 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Does getting pussy count if you're married, Moe?



Good point. Well I had a cup of coffee and took a dump.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 2, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Good point. Well I had a cup of coffee and took a dump.


 

Nice...Happy New Year mah knigg.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Good point. Well I had a cup of coffee and took a dump.



But does this count if you're married?


----------



## independent (Jan 2, 2012)

vortrit said:


> But does this count if you're married?



Yes. Its the only thing I have left.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 2, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Yes. Its the only thing I have left.


 then kill yourself


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome NY Eve party t'other nite. My mate also hooked my up with a sack of awesome hydroponic tree. Everything was all kosher till I had to leave. I was out waiting for a taxi for about 30 minutes. The first cab said no cause my apt was too far away. The second cabbie was a "black taxi", meaning unlicensed. So, he's all like "$200RMB". So, offered 100RMB and he said no. Next a third black taxi comes up and agrees to 100RMB. So, I get in there and the bloke takes me to my skreet. I go to pay him and he's all like "I need 200 cause you're place was further than I thought." So, I tell this fukker I only have 142RMB on me. He starts cussin' me out and asks me if I got a bank card and I said no. So, I set the cash on his dashboard and was all like "this is all I got. You want it or not." He yells "NO 200!!!" So, I grab the cash and I'm getting up. Fukker grabs my jacket and yanks be back in and says "we're going over there and settle this." All this time,, I'm speaking in my broken Chinamanese. So, I call my wife, thinking she can talk some sense in him, with y Chinese being so bad. He starts curssing her out and calling her whore and all. So, I grab the phone and said "fuck your mam (in chinese). Then my wife's all freaked out and yelling "just get outta the car fast, he's crazy."

So, I go to get out and dude grabs me again, kncking the cell phone on the floor and I fall back into the seat. At that point, I knew was gonna have to fuck his shit up or possibly get stabbed. So, I reach over and clock the shit outta the guy in the face 3-4 times. He grabbed my neck, trying to fight back. Sum10 was telling me I was gonna have to keep beating him till I knocked him unconcious, or I might get stabbed. So, I finally got him in the jaw with a right uppercut and he went limp. At that point, I shut the door and ran off. I was worried the fukker might wake up and chase me with a knife or tire iron.

But, ultimately the guy wasted an hour of his time, got a bloody face and zero $. So, I'd chalk that up to a fail for the mofo. Freaky tho. Cause I've never been a violent type or even been in a serious fight before.


----------



## SFW (Jan 3, 2012)

^  Damn was he chinese? i dont know how they wont find u over there. youre white, 6 foot 6 and wear a red/white striped shirt. Hopefully you get away with it though. he prob would of thrown a wok of hot oil on you when you turnd around.


----------



## colochine (Jan 3, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Awesome NY Eve party t'other nite. My mate also hooked my up with a sack of awesome hydroponic tree. Everything was all kosher till I had to leave. I was out waiting for a taxi for about 30 minutes. The first cab said no cause my apt was too far away. The second cabbie was a "black taxi", meaning unlicensed. So, he's all like "$200RMB". So, offered 100RMB and he said no. Next a third black taxi comes up and agrees to 100RMB. So, I get in there and the bloke takes me to my skreet. I go to pay him and he's all like "I need 200 cause you're place was further than I thought." So, I tell this fukker I only have 142RMB on me. He starts cussin' me out and asks me if I got a bank card and I said no. So, I set the cash on his dashboard and was all like "this is all I got. You want it or not." He yells "NO 200!!!" So, I grab the cash and I'm getting up. Fukker grabs my jacket and yanks be back in and says "we're going over there and settle this." All this time,, I'm speaking in my broken Chinamanese. So, I call my wife, thinking she can talk some sense in him, with y Chinese being so bad. He starts curssing her out and calling her whore and all. So, I grab the phone and said "fuck your mam (in chinese). Then my wife's all freaked out and yelling "just get outta the car fast, he's crazy."
> 
> So, I go to get out and dude grabs me again, kncking the cell phone on the floor and I fall back into the seat. At that point, I knew was gonna have to fuck his shit up or possibly get stabbed. So, I reach over and clock the shit outta the guy in the face 3-4 times. He grabbed my neck, trying to fight back. Sum10 was telling me I was gonna have to keep beating him till I knocked him unconcious, or I might get stabbed. So, I finally got him in the jaw with a right uppercut and he went limp. At that point, I shut the door and ran off. I was worried the fukker might wake up and chase me with a knife or tire iron.
> 
> But, ultimately the guy wasted an hour of his time, got a bloody face and zero $. So, I'd chalk that up to a fail for the mofo. Freaky tho. Cause I've never been a violent type or even been in a serious fight before.



Chuck Norris is that you?


----------



## CG (Jan 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^  Damn was he chinese? i dont know how they wont find u over there. youre white, 6 foot 6 and wear a red/white striped shirt. Hopefully you get away with it though. he prob would of thrown a wok of hot oil on you when you turnd around.



Lol. Gringo flied lice on the menu now! Just ask werrld faama!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 3, 2012)

Good werk, McGilf  







YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 3, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Awesome NY Eve party t'other nite. My mate also hooked my up with a sack of awesome hydroponic tree. Everything was all kosher till I had to leave. I was out waiting for a taxi for about 30 minutes. The first cab said no cause my apt was too far away. The second cabbie was a "black taxi", meaning unlicensed. So, he's all like "$200RMB". So, offered 100RMB and he said no. Next a third black taxi comes up and agrees to 100RMB. So, I get in there and the bloke takes me to my skreet. I go to pay him and he's all like "I need 200 cause you're place was further than I thought." So, I tell this fukker I only have 142RMB on me. He starts cussin' me out and asks me if I got a bank card and I said no. So, I set the cash on his dashboard and was all like "this is all I got. You want it or not." He yells "NO 200!!!" So, I grab the cash and I'm getting up. Fukker grabs my jacket and yanks be back in and says "we're going over there and settle this." All this time,, I'm speaking in my broken Chinamanese. So, I call my wife, thinking she can talk some sense in him, with y Chinese being so bad. He starts curssing her out and calling her whore and all. So, I grab the phone and said "fuck your mam (in chinese). Then my wife's all freaked out and yelling "just get outta the car fast, he's crazy."
> 
> So, I go to get out and dude grabs me again, kncking the cell phone on the floor and I fall back into the seat. At that point, I knew was gonna have to fuck his shit up or possibly get stabbed. So, I reach over and clock the shit outta the guy in the face 3-4 times. He grabbed my neck, trying to fight back. Sum10 was telling me I was gonna have to keep beating him till I knocked him unconcious, or I might get stabbed. So, I finally got him in the jaw with a right uppercut and he went limp. At that point, I shut the door and ran off. I was worried the fukker might wake up and chase me with a knife or tire iron.
> 
> But, ultimately the guy wasted an hour of his time, got a bloody face and zero $. So, I'd chalk that up to a fail for the mofo. Freaky tho. Cause I've never been a violent type or even been in a serious fight before.


 Chinese


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2012)

The new Chickenfoot CD is not bad. I was listening to it while riding around in my brother Dodge Charger the other day. 



Tesla said:


> Good werk, McGilf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 3, 2012)

vortrit said:


> The new Chickenfoot CD is not bad. I was listening to it while riding around in my brother Dodge Charger the other day.


 where is that nigga tesla he needs to know this


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> But, ultimately the guy wasted an hour of his time, got a bloody face and zero $. So, I'd chalk that up to a fail for the mofo. Freaky tho. Cause I've never been a violent type or even been in a serious fight before.


 

best CT story since Tesla pozzed a stray cat!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 3, 2012)

vortrit said:


> The new Chickenfoot CD is not bad. I was listening to it while riding around in my brother Dodge Charger the other day.


 
Yeah I gotta check that out......They played in Lake Tahoe near me a few months back but I missed it.

Sammy kicks ass for a 64 year old.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^  Damn was he chinese? i dont know how they wont find u over there. youre white, 6 foot 6 and wear a red/white striped shirt. Hopefully you get away with it though. he prob would of thrown a wok of hot oil on you when you turnd around.


 
I brought some NeoVar on special the other day. How jacked n tanneded can I expect to be after running a cycle of this wonder-supp?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Yeah I gotta check that out......They played in Lake Tahoe near me a few months back but I missed it.
> 
> Sammy kicks ass for a 64 year old.


 u living in vegas nigga?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 3, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> u living in vegas nigga?


 
No, NorCal knigg!   90 mins from Tahoe.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> No, NorCal knigg!  90 mins from Tahoe.


 So you not a baller nigga


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Jan 4, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> So is regenxx G2G like naps



At first, they usually are for most, then for some, then they "get busted" and a bunch of bros get screwed, then they do it all over again.

Great racket!


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2012)

lmfao at McGilfs AP (to the Face) story.

I was hoping that the Chiner man was gonna square up with you but you sucker punched him like a kneegrow.. 

that 142$ you saved can go towards some more hydro tree Mah Nig!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 5, 2012)

bmw said:


> At first, they usually are for most, then for some, then they "get busted" and a bunch of bros get screwed, then they do it all over again.
> 
> Great racket!


 So what your saying is they'er G2G


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 5, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 6, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^  Damn was he chinese? i dont know how they wont find u over there. youre white, 6 foot 6 and wear a red/white striped shirt. Hopefully you get away with it though. he prob would of thrown a wok of hot oil on you when you turnd around.


 
LOL.  Yeah, he was as Chinese as it gets; a short, fat, bald fukker.  I don't think the dude's gonna come back out this way.  The cops over here hate the black taxi drivers, cause they're known to be troublemakers.  If he fucked with me and I called the cops, they'd love to nail him.  He brought it on himself tho.  I was practically begging the fukker to take the $ that I had and leave me alone.  He could've earnt 142RMB and gone on to rob someone else.  Instead, he got a broken nose and zero cash.


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2012)

Adam.. you think it's funny that you've beaten up a black Chinese guy?? FUCKING ANSWER ME!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2012)

vortirt got that on locks!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 6, 2012)

Vort, get that ugly, hairy pussy outta the CT!!


----------



## independent (Jan 6, 2012)

****************drse alert**************

Neg the fuck out of that fat cunt KOS.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Vort, get that ugly, hairy pussy outta the CT!!



You're right. Only scratch and sniff from now on!


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd love a hairy snatchy like the one Vort posted.. Cause after you're done eating.. you can floss your teeth


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2012)

vortrit said:


>


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2012)

Dont fall for a sodomy/rape threat from police. Youd be surprised how often it works.






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'd love a hairy snatchy like the one Vort posted.. Cause after you're done eating.. you can floss your teeth



Finally someone who knows the deal.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2012)

vortrit said:


>



What. The. Fuck. Is that.

She has hair in her asshole....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2012)

Which is why Saney approves.......He's used to hairy assholes.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Rednack (Jan 7, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>





nice


----------



## ExLe (Jan 7, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> What. The. Fuck. Is that.
> 
> She has hair in her asshole....


 




I can't stop laughing...

Thread idea!...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 7, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Which is why Saney approves.......He's used to hairy assholes.


 Indeed


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2012)

I would think a hairy asshole would itch.


Do you think she has a problem with dingleberries?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I would think a hairy asshole would itch.
> 
> 
> Do you think she has a problem with dingleberries?



I was going to send you in to check for me. Take this with you.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 7, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I would think a hairy asshole would itch.
> 
> 
> Do you think she has a problem with dingleberries?


Dingle berries are only a problem when you have your ass hair dreaded. Seriously, what happened in Jamaica should have stayed in  Jamaica. Meth is a hell of a drug


----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2012)

vortrit said:


> I was going to send you in to check for me. Take this with you.



Well...ok, but I need some safety glasses too....


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Dingle berries are only a problem when you have your ass hair dreaded. Seriously, what happened in Jamaica should have stayed in  Jamaica. Meth is a hell of a drug




I would pick the fleas out of your fur, even lick the cheese wiz off of certain parts of your body, but I draw the the line at corn rolled ass hair woven in with a chocolate surprise.  

I'd hit you with a bar of soap and some clippers before I tickled your prostate.


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2012)

I want my Prostate tickled. Thanks


252lbs! omg i'm such a Blubbed, hairy, non Vagina scoaring, NB, who can barely bench his own body weight!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I want my Prostate tickled. Thanks
> 
> 
> 252lbs! omg i'm such a Blubbed, hairy, non Vagina scoaring, NB, who can barely bench his own body weight!




Is your anus at least clean?


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Is your anus at least clean?



funny you mention that.. i shaved only 1 side of my ass yesterday.. half my taint, half the butt cheek.. half of the sac..

So to answer your question... umm Kinda?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> funny you mention that.. i shaved only 1 side of my ass yesterday.. half my taint, half the butt cheek.. half of the sac..
> 
> So to answer your question... umm Kinda?



Aw fuckit.  Gimme the dish gloves and bend over.



This is only because I like you...


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2012)

Awww

(_o_)


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2012)

Quit conversing with urself, Saney! 

Drop and give me at least 20 if u can.


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Quit conversing with urself, Saney!
> 
> Drop and give me at least 20 if u can.



lol i wish i was allowed to send you these pics Al.. they are nice


and i can do more than 20 you old fart


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> lol i wish i was allowed to send you these pics Al.. they are nice
> 
> 
> and i can do more than 20 you old fart



Proof once and for all that I am very female...


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2012)

Penis!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Quit conversing with urself, Saney!
> 
> Drop and give me at least 20 if u can.



Check it AL.  This is what I got for non nude but braless photos....







Lol awesome.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Penis!



Haha fucku!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Check it AL. This is what I got for non nude but braless photos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


WTF!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2012)

Tesla said:


> WTF!!



Notice how only one ass cheek is shaved?


----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2012)

Only thing missing is 2 palm prints on each cheek.


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2012)

Who wants to help me spread my half shaved ass open?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> Only thing missing is 2 palm prints on each cheek.


 


Cellar's prints?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Who wants to help me spread my half shaved ass open?



That depends...

Have you eaten a bean burrito lately?


And tell that Killer of Saints fag that I wasn't wearing a push up bra.  That little bitch is negging me.


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2012)

No bean Burrito lately (unfortunately)

More pics are to come!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Cellar's prints?



I'd be happy to put my prints on all your asses if you would like.


Bend over....


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Notice how only one ass cheek is shaved?


 
Unfortunately yes, which means I was paying too close attention to Saney's half hairy, fat ass.


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2012)

My uncle has a gay, incest, attraction to my ass?

I think the Gear Santa just passed over your Condo


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2012)

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!  It's TEBOW TIME!!!  WTF?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2012)

Tim Tebow's favorite bible verse is John 3:16. He threw for 316 yards today. Coincidence?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Tim Tebow's favorite bible verse is John 3:16. He threw for 316 yards today. Coincidence?



Yes.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 8, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Tim Tebow's favorite bible verse is John 3:16. He threw for 316 yards today. Coincidence?


  definitely not, jesus loves the fuck out of football.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> definitely not, jesus loves the fuck out of football.



I love football too! Wait... is is possible? Am I Jesus!?!?


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2012)

CD thinks i have "an awesome cock"

Yay!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 9, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> CD thinks i have "an awesome cock"
> 
> Yay!



lol, this is a nice way of saying 'chiquito pene'.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> CD thinks i have "an awesome cock"
> 
> Yay!


 
Chicks always say that.......Don't flatter urself.


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea i imagine you're right Ucle. but coming from a hottie like CD, i'll take it!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Yea i imagine you're right Ucle. but coming from a hottie like CD, i'll take it!


 
You complimented ur own cawk.


----------



## CG (Jan 9, 2012)

Idgaf what she said to your half shavedness lol. She looked at mine and said WOW. Kinda funny, cause every time I get it in the broads all scream OWWWW!

Gich!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2012)

LOL @ you knobs talking about Cawks in the CT. 

How about some tight Vag talk.


----------



## CG (Jan 9, 2012)

Tesla said:


> LOL @ you knobs talking about Cawks in the CT.
> 
> How about some tight Vag talk.



Not talking about, having a dick measuring contest. There's a difference gdi!


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2012)

Vag talk? ok

How about that picture CD sent me.. fucking HOT!


----------



## CG (Jan 9, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Vag talk? ok
> 
> How about that picture CD sent me.. fucking HOT!



< Jelly as a mofo


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Vag talk? ok
> 
> How about that picture CD sent me.. fucking HOT!


 
I need "C" for Vag this coming weekend.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 9, 2012)

New application for the IPAD...






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I need "C" for Vag this coming weekend.



I'll send tomorrow. I got up late and about to hit the Sand Filled Weight Gym


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 9, 2012)

steel reserve 40 oz. bitches. Guess which trollin ass nigger dranks ghetto hooch? Fuckin ME!!  P-rips and high point "get right". I dare you jews to have a better time.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'll send tomorrow.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 9, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> steel reserve 40 oz. bitches. Guess which trollin ass nigger dranks ghetto hooch? Fuckin ME!!  P-rips and high point "get right". I dare you jews to have a better time.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 9, 2012)

Fuck these niggas


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 9, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Chicks always say that.......Don't flatter urself.




Actually if I don't like the cock I make no comment.  His is straight, looks thick and has a decent head.  Trust me darlin, Ive seen some noodle dick in my life and Saney doesn't have one of those.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Actually if I don't like the cock I make no comment. His is straight, looks thick and has a decent head. Trust me darlin, Ive seen some noodle dick in my life and Saney doesn't have one of those.


 

Thanks for the detail lol   Sounds like mine.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2012)

Can someone loan me some gears? Maybe just a little to get me by until payday!?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Actually if I don't like the cock I make no comment.  His is straight, looks thick and has a decent head.  Trust me darlin, Ive seen some noodle dick in my life and Saney doesn't have one of those.



  . . . please confirm he is a filthy fucking Jew


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't hate mother fuckers!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 10, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> . . . please confirm he is a filthy fucking Jew



He is cut, Darlin. 





So when are you gonna prove to me that you aren't a Jew, Captn?  You don't have to be shy, we're all friend's here.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 10, 2012)

this nigga talking to himself again, he need fda approved prozac


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2012)

Y'all kniggs want good peptides at a discount? 

Come git some.

Labpe shit 10% off for the drse 

Use my code IMcgrant

I don't get credit, but the discount gets bigger the moar often its used. 

Oh yeah, imma be throwing some give aways in there occasionally  hopefully


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2012)

Is it me or does Mark Davis(Al Davis' Son) look like Lloyd Christmas from Dumb and Dumber with that bowl cut.  LOL

This guy runs The Raiders now....WTF!!  LOL


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> He is cut, Darlin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I'm a Jew alright


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Is it me or does Mark Davis(Al Davis' Son) look like Lloyd Christmas from Dumb and Dumber with that bowl cut.  LOL
> 
> This guy runs The Raiders now....WTF!!  LOL



Hahahahah werd


----------



## SFW (Jan 11, 2012)

Sup geared beastmasters. Anyone gonna lift today?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 11, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> this nigga talking to himself again, he need fda approved prozac


----------



## independent (Jan 11, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Y'all kniggs want good peptides at a discount?
> 
> Come git some.
> 
> ...



fuck placebo peptides. HGH is cheaper.


----------



## CG (Jan 11, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> fuck placebo peptides. HGH is cheaper.



You crazy? We got frag! All the peps are legit broham


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2012)

SFW said:


> Sup geared beastmasters. Anyone gonna lift today?


 
werd . . PFG . . SFW . . . AP .. .  LHJO


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> werd . . PFG . . SFW . . . AP .. .  LHJO



LHJO, SSS, PFG, SFW (soon).


----------



## independent (Jan 11, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> You crazy? We got frag! All the peps are legit broham



110.00 a kit for the real deal. Peptides are like Neovar.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Oh I'm a Jew alright



(Sigh)


Not exactly way in which I wanted you to confirm...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 11, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


>


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2012)

SSS, PFG...huh?


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2012)

Shit, Shower, and Shave, Pin Fucking Gears


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm going to the casino tonight with a naughty girl! She's paying for the room ... AP assured!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanky Saney.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 11, 2012)

Reddog just  shared an 8 ball half a bottle of goose and a nice bag of herb and I'm feleling fine as a mofo


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> He is cut, Darlin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WTF?!?!?  Saney sending Cellar junk pics?  I've been away too long.  What about the rest of the DRSE?  Fukkin traitor!  I'd say this calls for a good long stint in the gulag!


----------



## SFW (Jan 12, 2012)

Thats some silence of the lambs shit...sending junk pics to yourself but only checking the texts while in a wig and stockings. Saney is one sick, twisted fuck.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2012)

I never got any junk pics from CD either!


----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> Thats some silence of the lambs shit...sending junk pics to yourself but only checking the texts while in a wig and stockings. Saney is one sick, twisted fuck.



hahahahhahhaha.

too many reps to you recently apparently


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> Thats some silence of the lambs shit...sending junk pics to yourself but only checking the texts while in a wig and stockings. Saney is one sick, twisted fuck.



You hate'ing ass mother fucker fried whopper

If you want them that bad, then give me a call and i'll email ya the junk pics she sent


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Actually if I don't like the cock I make no comment.  His is straight, looks thick and has a decent head.  Trust me darlin, Ive seen some noodle dick in my life and Saney doesn't have one of those.



Hmm this description has got me feeling a little under whelmed  about my member:-/   What's wrong with a little crookedness I mean It can't see around corners or anything.  But it definitely favors a side.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## sprayherup (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL I see I haven't missed anything. I come back after 90 months and you're still talking about cocks with CD.

Awesome!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2012)

sprayherup said:


> LOL I see I haven't missed anything. I come back after 90 months and you're still talking about cocks with CD.
> 
> Awesome!



90 months? I call bullshit!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)

Tesla said:


>


 that nigga still talking to himself


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2012)

Went to casino, up 250 on the blackjack, cawk raw from much AP.... Winning?


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2012)

Winning!


----------



## CG (Jan 13, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Went to casino, up 250 on the blackjack, cawk raw from much AP.... Winning?



^winning.

<jelly


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2012)

Finally! Al will be so happy!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## CG (Jan 13, 2012)

lol, vort with the creepy friday the 13th actions early


----------



## CG (Jan 13, 2012)

oh look, jew friendly non coupon needing supp store is now a sponser.. intrigued jew is intrigued

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/pennysupps-com/152662-welcome.html


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> lol, vort with the creepy friday the 13th actions early



It's just another day at the office for me!


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2012)

i shaved my asshole and i'm hoping to talk a girl into eating my Brown Donut


----------



## CG (Jan 13, 2012)

vortrit said:


> It's just another day at the office for me!




Hahahahaha just sent that to my whole office, and facebook.


Silver_Back said:


> i shaved my asshole and i'm hoping to talk a girl into eating my Brown Donut


Lol I do that on special occcasions, als known as weekends


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2012)

Nothing beats getting your taint sucked on by some gullible smut bucket.


STD: "Stop The Drama"


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2012)

Ive booked my tkts . . hotel on the beach with a gym! Got 3 sand-filled dumbells and a used roid doll in a lice-infected dungeon! ​


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 13, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Ive booked my tkts . . hotel on the beach with a gym! Got 3 sand-filled dumbells and a used roid doll in a lice-infected dungeon! ​



Good God Almighty.....Not only have you not been BANNED since I was last here.....But Prince made you a MOD? 

I think it's time for an intervention.....Rob's finally cracked up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> Good God Almighty.....Not only have you not been BANNED since I was last here.....But Prince made you a MOD?


 
one of the many improvements here Jew


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 13, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> one of the many improvements here Jew



I'll have you know that I am Southern Baptist, and hope that you get that ego in check soon, young man.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 13, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> I'll have you know that I am Southern Baptist, and hope that you get that ego in check soon, young man.


Well praise the lord and pass the ammo  Is it just me or does the mayor look like a throwback to the 1970 john gacy


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 13, 2012)

sup knob gobblers just got sum xannie FDA approved...and sum non fda approved gear


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 13, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> I'll have you know that I am Southern Baptist, and hope that you get that ego in check soon, young man.


who the fuck is this junk dunker? Do you work out? Doth thou abuseth placebos? <mocking voice> "*I am Southern Baptist" *That's you, that's what you sound like.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> who the fuck is this junk dunker? Do you work out? Doth thou abuseth placebos? <mocking voice> "*I am Southern Baptist" *That's you, that's what you sound like.



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to withoutrulers again."

Which is fucked-up because Prince should allow me to give my reps to whoever I want. Now I have to go give them to some Jew and get back to you later.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 14, 2012)

vortrit said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to withoutrulers again."
> 
> Which is fucked-up because Prince should allow me to give my reps to whoever I want. Now I have to go give them to some Jew and get back to you later.


Tis all good my brethren. These niggas gotta know not to step to the DRSE.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Tis all good my brethren. These niggas gotta know not to step to the DRSE.



All others are merely wind-sock fluffers.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 14, 2012)

Tesla said:


>


 
tesla you knob gobbler


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2012)

Supp crank yankers? Gonna be 90-100 all week ... Tan on!

And Gears!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 14, 2012)

90 100? is this 90 mg of tren ed? Gonna go molester some island cats and impress natives with superior jerkedness?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> 90 100? is this 90 mg of tren ed? Gonna go molester some island cats and impress natives with superior jerkedness?



Hmm no degrees temp.... Tren o tren how I miss thou


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2012)

(Frenchy Vanacular) :Coffee:


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2012)

How's that C Uncle Baldy?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2012)

Are you a Baldist?

2-1/2 ML was the sweet spot .......I poured some on the sock and licked it off for extra placebo. 

Hammer time went well.


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Are you a Baldist?
> 
> 2-1/2 ML was the sweet spot .......I poured some on the sock and licked it off for extra placebo.
> 
> Hammer time went well.



Don't know what a Baldist is

oh and.... GICH!


----------



## independent (Jan 15, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> How's that C Uncle Baldy?



I hope it was from pars?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2012)

Baldist = Rascist against Bald dudes


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I hope it was from pars?



Who's Pars?


----------



## independent (Jan 15, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Who's Pars?



Saneys ex-lover.


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2012)

Not a Baldist lol

Not from Parsifal

I'm 248lbs


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2012)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2012)

Tesla said:


>



It was probably more like this, Al. -->


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 15, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> who the fuck is this junk dunker? Do you work out? Doth thou abuseth placebos? <mocking voice> "*I am Southern Baptist" *That's you, that's what you sound like.



Dude, really? Junk dunker? Heh.


----------



## CG (Jan 15, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> Dude, really? Junk dunker? Heh.



Lol, weren't you around this place like 5 years ago????


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Lol, weren't you around this place like 5 years ago????



Werd. Fuvker was all about cat food as a preWO supp


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2012)

_



_


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2012)

6^^^damn nigga


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2012)

Answer me damn it


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd. Fuvker was all about cat food as a preWO supp



Fucking hilarious!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2012)

Guch!~


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like the Captn's kind of place.  

Video: Kangaroo Tenderloin


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 16, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Lol, weren't you around this place like 5 years ago????



I've been around this place around ten years....or the equivalent of how long it took withoutdroolers to get out of elementary school.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2012)

Tesla said:


>




You might want to read this before using that smilie.

501. Infringement of copyright3

(a) Anyone who violates any of the exclusive rights of the copyright owner as provided by sections 106 through 122 or of the author as provided in section 106A(a), or who imports copies or phonorecords into the United States in violation of section 602, is an infringer of the copyright or right of the author, as the case may be. For purposes of this chapter (other than section 506), any reference to copyright shall be deemed to include the rights conferred by section 106A(a). As used in this subsection, the term ???anyone??? includes any State, any instrumentality of a State, and any officer or employee of a State or instrumentality of a State acting in his or her official capacity. Any State, and any such instrumentality, officer, or employee, shall be subject to the provisions of this title in the same manner and to the same extent as any nongovernmental entity.

(b) The legal or beneficial owner of an exclusive right under a copyright is entitled, subject to the requirements of section 411, to institute an action for any infringement of that particular right committed while he or she is the owner of it. The court may require such owner to serve written notice of the action with a copy of the complaint upon any person shown, by the records of the Copyright Office or otherwise, to have or claim an interest in the copyright, and shall require that such notice be served upon any person whose interest is likely to be affected by a decision in the case. The court may require the joinder, and shall permit the intervention, of any person having or claiming an interest in the copyright.

(c) For any secondary transmission by a cable system that embodies a performance or a display of a work which is actionable as an act of infringement under subsection (c) of section 111, a television broadcast station holding a copyright or other license to transmit or perform the same version of that work shall, for purposes of subsection (b) of this section, be treated as a legal or beneficial owner if such secondary transmission occurs within the local service area of that television station.

(d) For any secondary transmission by a cable system that is actionable as an act of infringement pursuant to section 111(c)(3), the following shall also have standing to sue: (i) the primary transmitter whose transmission has been altered by the cable system; and (ii) any broadcast station within whose local service area the secondary transmission occurs.

(e) With respect to any secondary transmission that is made by a satellite carrier of a performance or display of a work embodied in a primary transmission and is actionable as an act of infringement under section 119(a)(5), a network station holding a copyright or other license to transmit or perform the same version of that work shall, for purposes of subsection (b) of this section, be treated as a legal or beneficial owner if such secondary transmission occurs within the local service area of that station.

(f)(1) With respect to any secondary transmission that is made by a satellite carrier of a performance or display of a work embodied in a primary transmission and is actionable as an act of infringement under section 122, a television broadcast station holding a copyright or other license to transmit or perform the same version of that work shall, for purposes of subsection (b) of this section, be treated as a legal or beneficial owner if such secondary transmission occurs within the local market of that station.

(2) A television broadcast station may file a civil action against any satellite carrier that has refused to carry television broadcast signals, as required under section 122(a)(2), to enforce that television broadcast station???s rights under section 338(a) of the Communications Act of 1934.

§ 502. Remedies for infringement: Injunctions

(a) Any court having jurisdiction of a civil action arising under this title may, subject to the provisions of section 1498 of title 28, grant temporary and final injunctions on such terms as it may deem reasonable to prevent or restrain infringement of a copyright.

(b) Any such injunction may be served anywhere in the United States on the person enjoined; it shall be operative throughout the United States and shall be enforceable, by proceedings in contempt or otherwise, by any United States court having jurisdiction of that person. The clerk of the court granting the injunction shall, when requested by any other court in which enforcement of the injunction is sought, transmit promptly to the other court a certified copy of all the papers in the case on file in such clerk's office.

§ 503. Remedies for infringement: Impounding and disposition of infringing articles4

(a)(1) At any time while an action under this title is pending, the court may order the impounding, on such terms as it may deem reasonable???

(A) of all copies or phonorecords claimed to have been made or used in
violation of the exclusive right of the copyright owner;

(B) of all plates, molds, matrices, masters, tapes, film negatives, or other
articles by means of which such copies of phonorecords may be reproduced;
and

(C) of records documenting the manufacture, sale, or receipt of things
involved in any such violation, provided that any records seized under this
subparagraph shall be taken into the custody of the court.

(2) For impoundments of records ordered under paragraph (1)(C), the court
shall enter an appropriate protective order with respect to discovery and use
of any records or information that has been impounded. The protective order
shall provide for appropriate procedures to ensure that confidential, private,
proprietary, or privileged information contained in such records is not improperly
disclosed or used.

(3) The relevant provisions of paragraphs (2) through (11) of section 34(d)
of the Trademark Act (15 U.S.C. 1116(d)(2) through (11)) shall extend to any
impoundment of records ordered under paragraph (1)(C) that is based upon
an ex parte application, notwithstanding the provisions of rule 65 of the Federal
Rules of Civil Procedure. Any references in paragraphs (2) through (11)
of section 34(d) of the Trademark Act to section 32 of such Act shall be read
as references to section 501 of this title, and references to use of a counterfeit
mark in connection with the sale, offering for sale, or distribution of goods or
services shall be read as references to infringement of a copyright.

(b) As part of a final judgment or decree, the court may order the destruction
or other reasonable disposition of all copies or phonorecords found to have been
made or used in violation of the copyright owner???s exclusive rights, and of all
plates, molds, matrices, masters, tapes, film negatives, or other articles by means
of which such copies or phonorecords may be reproduced.

§ 504. Remedies for infringement: Damages and profits5

(a) In General. ??? Except as otherwise provided by this title, an infringer of copyright is liable for either ???

(1) the copyright owner's actual damages and any additional profits of the infringer, as provided by subsection (b); or

(2) statutory damages, as provided by subsection (c).

(b) Actual Damages and Profits. ??? The copyright owner is entitled to recover the actual damages suffered by him or her as a result of the infringement, and any profits of the infringer that are attributable to the infringement and are not taken into account in computing the actual damages. In establishing the infringer's profits, the copyright owner is required to present proof only of the infringer's gross revenue, and the infringer is required to prove his or her deductible expenses and the elements of profit attributable to factors other than the copyrighted work.

(c) Statutory Damages. ???

(1) Except as provided by clause (2) of this subsection, the copyright owner may elect, at any time before final judgment is rendered, to recover, instead of actual damages and profits, an award of statutory damages for all infringements involved in the action, with respect to any one work, for which any one infringer is liable individually, or for which any two or more infringers are liable jointly and severally, in a sum of not less than $750 or more than $30,000 as the court considers just. For the purposes of this subsection, all the parts of a compilation or derivative work constitute one work.

(2) In a case where the copyright owner sustains the burden of proving, and the court finds, that infringement was committed willfully, the court in its discretion may increase the award of statutory damages to a sum of not more than $150,000. In a case where the infringer sustains the burden of proving, and the court finds, that such infringer was not aware and had no reason to believe that his or her acts constituted an infringement of copyright, the court in its discretion may reduce the award of statutory damages to a sum of not less than $200. The court shall remit statutory damages in any case where an infringer believed and had reasonable grounds for believing that his or her use of the copyrighted work was a fair use under section 107, if the infringer was: (i) an employee or agent of a nonprofit educational institution, library, or archives acting within the scope of his or her employment who, or such institution, library, or archives itself, which infringed by reproducing the work in copies or phonorecords; or (ii) a public broadcasting entity which or a person who, as a regular part of the nonprofit activities of a public broadcasting entity (as defined in subsection (g) of section 118) infringed by performing a published nondramatic literary work or by reproducing a transmission program embodying a performance of such a work.

(3) (A) In a case of infringement, it shall be a rebuttable presumption that the infringement was committed willfully for purposes of determining relief if the violator, or a person acting in concert with the violator, knowingly provided or knowingly caused to be provided materially false contact information to a domain name registrar, domain name registry, or other domain name registration authority in registering, maintaining, or renewing a domain name used in connection with the infringement.

(B) Nothing in this paragraph limits what may be considered willful infringement under this subsection.

(C) For purposes of this paragraph, the term ???domain name??? has the meaning given that term in section 45 of the Act entitled ???An Act to provide for the registration and protection of trademarks used in commerce, to carry out the provisions of certain international conventions, and for other purposes??? approved July 5, 1946 (commonly referred to as the ???Trademark Act of 1946???; 15 U.S.C. 1127).

(d) Additional Damages in Certain Cases. ??? In any case in which the court finds that a defendant proprietor of an establishment who claims as a defense that its activities were exempt under section 110(5) did not have reasonable grounds to believe that its use of a copyrighted work was exempt under such section, the plaintiff shall be entitled to, in addition to any award of damages under this section, an additional award of two times the amount of the license fee that the proprietor of the establishment concerned should have paid the plaintiff for such use during the preceding period of up to 3 years.

§ 505. Remedies for infringement: Costs and attorney's fees

In any civil action under this title, the court in its discretion may allow the recovery of full costs by or against any party other than the United States or an officer thereof. Except as otherwise provided by this title, the court may also award a reasonable attorney's fee to the prevailing party as part of the costs.

§ 506. Criminal offenses6

(a) Criminal Infringement. ???

(1) In general. ??? Any person who willfully infringes a copyright shall be punished as provided under section 2319 of title 18, if the infringement was committed ???

(A) for purposes of commercial advantage or private financial gain;

(B) by the reproduction or distribution, including by electronic means, during any 180-day period, of 1 or more copies or phonorecords of 1 or more copyrighted works, which have a total retail value of more than $1,000; or

(C) by the distribution of a work being prepared for commercial distribution, by making it available on a computer network accessible to members of the public, if such person knew or should have known that the work was intended for commercial distribution.

(2) Evidence. ??? For purposes of this subsection, evidence of reproduction or distribution of a copyrighted work, by itself, shall not be sufficient to establish willful infringement of a copyright.

(3) Definition. ??? In this subsection, the term ???work being prepared for commercial distribution??? means ???

(A) a computer program, a musical work, a motion picture or other audiovisual work, or a sound recording, if, at the time of unauthorized distribution ???

(i) the copyright owner has a reasonable expectation of commercial distribution; and

(ii) the copies or phonorecords of the work have not been commercially distributed; or

(B) a motion picture, if, at the time of unauthorized distribution, the motion picture ???

(i) has been made available for viewing in a motion picture exhibition facility; and

(ii) has not been made available in copies for sale to the general public in the United States in a format intended to permit viewing outside a motion picture exhibition facility.

(b)(b) Forfeiture, Destruction, and Restitution.???Forfeiture, destruction, and restitution relating to this section shall be subject to section 2323 of title 18, to the extent provided in that section, in addition to any other similar remedies provided by law.

(c) Fraudulent Copyright Notice. ??? Any person who, with fraudulent intent, places on any article a notice of copyright or words of the same purport that such person knows to be false, or who, with fraudulent intent, publicly distributes or imports for public distribution any article bearing such notice or words that such person knows to be false, shall be fined not more than $2,500.

(d) Fraudulent Removal of Copyright Notice. ??? Any person who, with fraudulent intent, removes or alters any notice of copyright appearing on a copy of a copyrighted work shall be fined not more than $2,500.

(e) False Representation. ??? Any person who knowingly makes a false representation of a material fact in the application for copyright registration provided for by section 409, or in any written statement filed in connection with the application, shall be fined not more than $2,500.

(f) Rights of Attribution and Integrity. ??? Nothing in this section applies to infringement of the rights conferred by section 106A(a).

§ 507. Limitations on actions7

(a) Criminal Proceedings. ??? Except as expressly provided otherwise in this title, no criminal proceeding shall be maintained under the provisions of this title unless it is commenced within 5 years after the cause of action arose.

(b) Civil Actions. ??? No civil action shall be maintained under the provisions of this title unless it is commenced within three years after the claim accrued.

§ 508. Notification of filing and determination of actions

(a) Within one month after the filing of any action under this title, the clerks of the courts of the United States shall send written notification to the Register of Copyrights setting forth, as far as is shown by the papers filed in the court, the names and addresses of the parties and the title, author, and registration number of each work involved in the action. If any other copyrighted work is later included in the action by amendment, answer, or other pleading, the clerk shall also send a notification concerning it to the Register within one month after the pleading is filed.

(b) Within one month after any final order or judgment is issued in the case, the clerk of the court shall notify the Register of it, sending with the notification a copy of the order or judgment together with the written opinion, if any, of the court.

(c) Upon receiving the notifications specified in this section, the Register shall make them a part of the public records of the Copyright Office.

§ 509. [Repealed]8



§ 510. Remedies for alteration of programming by cable systems9

(a) In any action filed pursuant to section 111(c)(3), the following remedies shall be available:

(1) Where an action is brought by a party identified in subsections (b) or (c) of section 501, the remedies provided by sections 502 through 505, and the remedy provided by subsection (b) of this section; and

(2) When an action is brought by a party identified in subsection (d) of section 501, the remedies provided by sections 502 and 505, together with any actual damages suffered by such party as a result of the infringement, and the remedy provided by subsection (b) of this section.

(b) In any action filed pursuant to section 111(c)(3), the court may decree that, for a period not to exceed thirty days, the cable system shall be deprived of the benefit of a statutory license for one or more distant signals carried by such cable system.

§ 511. Liability of States, instrumentalities of States, and State officials for infringement of copyright11

(a) In General. ??? Any State, any instrumentality of a State, and any officer or employee of a State or instrumentality of a State acting in his or her official capacity, shall not be immune, under the Eleventh Amendment of the Constitution of the United States or under any other doctrine of sovereign immunity, from suit in Federal Court by any person, including any governmental or nongovernmental entity, for a violation of any of the exclusive rights of a copyright owner provided by sections 106 through 122, for importing copies of phonorecords in violation of section 602, or for any other violation under this title.

(b) Remedies. ??? In a suit described in subsection (a) for a violation described in that subsection, remedies (including remedies both at law and in equity) are available for the violation to the same extent as such remedies are available for such a violation in a suit against any public or private entity other than a State, instrumentality of a State, or officer or employee of a State acting in his or her official capacity. Such remedies include impounding and disposition of infringing articles under section 503, actual damages and profits and statutory damages under section 504, costs and attorney's fees under section 505, and the remedies provided in section 510.

§ 512. Limitations on liability relating to material online11

(a) Transitory Digital Network Communications. ??? A service provider shall not be liable for monetary relief, or, except as provided in subsection (j), for injunctive or other equitable relief, for infringement of copyright by reason of the provider's transmitting, routing, or providing connections for, material through a system or network controlled or operated by or for the service provider, or by reason of the intermediate and transient storage of that material in the course of such transmitting, routing, or providing connections, if ???

(1) the transmission of the material was initiated by or at the direction of a person other than the service provider;

(2) the transmission, routing, provision of connections, or storage is carried out through an automatic technical process without selection of the material by the service provider;

(3) the service provider does not select the recipients of the material except as an automatic response to the request of another person;

(4) no copy of the material made by the service provider in the course of such intermediate or transient storage is maintained on the system or network in a manner ordinarily accessible to anyone other than anticipated recipients, and no such copy is maintained on the system or network in a manner ordinarily accessible to such anticipated recipients for a longer period than is reasonably necessary for the transmission, routing, or provision of connections; and

(5) the material is transmitted through the system or network without modification of its content.

(b) System Caching.???

(1) Limitation on liability. ??? A service provider shall not be liable for monetary relief, or, except as provided in subsection (j), for injunctive or other equitable relief, for infringement of copyright by reason of the intermediate and temporary storage of material on a system or network controlled or operated by or for the service provider in a case in which ???

(A) the material is made available online by a person other than the service provider;

(B) the material is transmitted from the person described in subparagraph (A) through the system or network to a person other than the person described in subparagraph (A) at the direction of that other person; and

(C) the storage is carried out through an automatic technical process for the purpose of making the material available to users of the system or network who, after the material is transmitted as described in subparagraph (B), request access to the material from the person described in subparagraph (A), if the conditions set forth in paragraph (2) are met.

(2) Conditions. ??? The conditions referred to in paragraph (1) are that ???

(A) the material described in paragraph (1) is transmitted to the subsequent users described in paragraph (1)(C) without modification to its content from the manner in which the material was transmitted from the person described in paragraph (1)(A);

(B) the service provider described in paragraph (1) complies with rules concerning the refreshing, reloading, or other updating of the material when specified by the person making the material available online in accordance with a generally accepted industry standard data communications protocol for the system or network through which that person makes the material available, except that this subparagraph applies only if those rules are not used by the person described in paragraph (1)(A) to prevent or unreasonably impair the intermediate storage to which this subsection applies;

(C) the service provider does not interfere with the ability of technology associated with the material to return to the person described in paragraph (1)(A) the information that would have been available to that person if the material had been obtained by the subsequent users described in paragraph (1)(C) directly from that person, except that this subparagraph applies only if that technology -

(i) does not significantly interfere with the performance of the provider's system or network or with the intermediate storage of the material;

(ii) is consistent with generally accepted industry standard communications protocols; and

(iii) does not extract information from the provider's system or network other than the information that would have been available to the person described in paragraph (1)(A) if the subsequent users had gained access to the material directly from that person;

(D) if the person described in paragraph (1)(A) has in effect a condition that a person must meet prior to having access to the material, such as a condition based on payment of a fee or provision of a password or other information, the service provider permits access to the stored material in significant part only to users of its system or network that have met those conditions and only in accordance with those conditions; and

(E) if the person described in paragraph (1)(A) makes that material available online without the authorization of the copyright owner of the material, the service provider responds expeditiously to remove, or disable access to, the material that is claimed to be infringing upon notification of claimed infringement as described in subsection (c)(3), except that this subparagraph applies only if ???

(i) the material has previously been removed from the originating site or access to it has been disabled, or a court has ordered that the material be removed from the originating site or that access to the material on the originating site be disabled; and

(ii) the party giving the notification includes in the notification a statement confirming that the material has been removed from the originating site or access to it has been disabled or that a court has ordered that the material be removed from the originating site or that access to the material on the originating site be disabled.

(c) Information Residing on Systems or Networks at Direction of Users.???

(1) In general. ??? A service provider shall not be liable for monetary relief, or, except as provided in subsection (j), for injunctive or other equitable relief, for infringement of copyright by reason of the storage at the direction of a user of material that resides on a system or network controlled or operated by or for the service provider, if the service provider -

(A)(i) does not have actual knowledge that the material or an activity using the material on the system or network is infringing;

(ii) in the absence of such actual knowledge, is not aware of facts or circumstances from which infringing activity is apparent; or

(iii) upon obtaining such knowledge or awareness, acts expeditiously to remove, or disable access to, the material;

(B) does not receive a financial benefit directly attributable to the infringing activity, in a case in which the service provider has the right and ability to control such activity; and

(C) upon notification of claimed infringement as described in paragraph (3), responds expeditiously to remove, or disable access to, the material that is claimed to be infringing or to be the subject of infringing activity.

(2) Designated agent. ??? The limitations on liability established in this subsection apply to a service provider only if the service provider has designated an agent to receive notifications of claimed infringement described in paragraph (3), by making available through its service, including on its website in a location accessible to the public, and by providing to the Copyright Office, substantially the following information:

(A) the name, address, phone number, and electronic mail address of the agent.

(B) other contact information which the Register of Copyrights may deem appropriate.

The Register of Copyrights shall maintain a current directory of agents available to the public for inspection, including through the Internet, in both electronic and hard copy formats, and may require payment of a fee by service providers to cover the costs of maintaining the directory.

(3) Elements of notification. ???

(A) To be effective under this subsection, a notification of claimed infringement must be a written communication provided to the designated agent of a service provider that includes substantially the following:

(i) A physical or electronic signature of a person authorized to act on behalf of the owner of an exclusive right that is allegedly infringed.

(ii) Identification of the copyrighted work claimed to have been infringed, or, if multiple copyrighted works at a single online site are covered by a single notification, a representative list of such works at that site.

(iii) Identification of the material that is claimed to be infringing or to be the subject of infringing activity and that is to be removed or access to which is to be disabled, and information reasonably sufficient to permit the service provider to locate the material.

(iv) Information reasonably sufficient to permit the service provider to contact the complaining party, such as an address, telephone number, and, if available, an electronic mail address at which the complaining party may be contacted.

(v) A statement that the complaining party has a good faith belief that use of the material in the manner complained of is not authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law.

(vi) A statement that the information in the notification is accurate, and under penalty of perjury, that the complaining party is authorized to act on behalf of the owner of an exclusive right that is allegedly infringed.

(B)(i) Subject to clause (ii), a notification from a copyright owner or from a person authorized to act on behalf of the copyright owner that fails to comply substantially with the provisions of subparagraph (A) shall not be considered under paragraph (1)(A) in determining whether a service provider has actual knowledge or is aware of facts or circumstances from which infringing activity is apparent.

(ii) In a case in which the notification that is provided to the service provider's designated agent fails to comply substantially with all the provisions of subparagraph (A) but substantially complies with clauses (ii), (iii), and (iv) of subparagraph (A), clause (i) of this subparagraph applies only if the service provider promptly attempts to contact the person making the notification or takes other reasonable steps to assist in the receipt of notification that substantially complies with all the provisions of subparagraph (A).

(d) Information Location Tools. ??? A service provider shall not be liable for monetary relief, or, except as provided in subsection (j), for injunctive or other equitable relief, for infringement of copyright by reason of the provider referring or linking users to an online location containing infringing material or infringing activity, by using information location tools, including a directory, index, reference, pointer, or hypertext link, if the service provider ???

(1)(A) does not have actual knowledge that the material or activity is infringing;

(B) in the absence of such actual knowledge, is not aware of facts or circumstances from which infringing activity is apparent; or

(C) upon obtaining such knowledge or awareness, acts expeditiously to remove, or disable access to, the material;

(2) does not receive a financial benefit directly attributable to the infringing activity, in a case in which the service provider has the right and ability to control such activity; and

(3) upon notification of claimed infringement as described in subsection (c)(3), responds expeditiously to remove, or disable access to, the material that is claimed to be infringing or to be the subject of infringing activity, except that, for purposes of this paragraph, the information described in subsection (c)(3)(A)(iii) shall be identification of the reference or link, to material or activity claimed to be infringing, that is to be removed or access to which is to be disabled, and information reasonably sufficient to permit the service provider to locate that reference or link.

(e) Limitation on Liability of Nonprofit Educational Institutions. ??? (1) When a public or other nonprofit institution of higher education is a service provider, and when a faculty member or graduate student who is an employee of such institution is performing a teaching or research function, for the purposes of subsections (a) and (b) such faculty member or graduate student shall be considered to be a person other than the institution, and for the purposes of subsections (c) and (d) such faculty member's or graduate student's knowledge or awareness of his or her infringing activities shall not be attributed to the institution, if ???

(A) such faculty member's or graduate student's infringing activities do not involve the provision of online access to instructional materials that are or were required or recommended, within the preceding 3-year period, for a course taught at the institution by such faculty member or graduate student;

(B) the institution has not, within the preceding 3-year period, received more than 2 notifications described in subsection (c)(3) of claimed infringement by such faculty member or graduate student, and such notifications of claimed infringement were not actionable under subsection (f); and

(C) the institution provides to all users of its system or network informational materials that accurately describe, and promote compliance with, the laws of the United States relating to copyright.

(2) For the purposes of this subsection, the limitations on injunctive relief contained in subsections (j)(2) and (j)(3), but not those in (j)(1), shall apply.

(f) Misrepresentations. - Any person who knowingly materially misrepresents under this section ???

(1) that material or activity is infringing, or

(2) that material or activity was removed or disabled by mistake or misidentification,

shall be liable for any damages, including costs and attorneys' fees, incurred by the alleged infringer, by any copyright owner or copyright owner's authorized licensee, or by a service provider, who is injured by such misrepresentation, as the result of the service provider relying upon such misrepresentation in removing or disabling access to the material or activity claimed to be infringing, or in replacing the removed material or ceasing to disable access to it.

(g) Replacement of Removed or Disabled Material and Limitation on Other Liability.???

(1) No liability for taking down generally. ??? Subject to paragraph (2), a service provider shall not be liable to any person for any claim based on the service provider's good faith disabling of access to, or removal of, material or activity claimed to be infringing or based on facts or circumstances from which infringing activity is apparent, regardless of whether the material or activity is ultimately determined to be infringing.

(2) Exception. ??? Paragraph (1) shall not apply with respect to material residing at the direction of a subscriber of the service provider on a system or network controlled or operated by or for the service provider that is removed, or to which access is disabled by the service provider, pursuant to a notice provided under subsection (c)(1)(C), unless the service provider ???

(A) takes reasonable steps promptly to notify the subscriber that it has removed or disabled access to the material;

(B) upon receipt of a counter notification described in paragraph (3), promptly provides the person who provided the notification under subsection (c)(1)(C) with a copy of the counter notification, and informs that person that it will replace the removed material or cease disabling access to it in 10 business days; and

(C) replaces the removed material and ceases disabling access to it not less than 10, nor more than 14, business days following receipt of the counter notice, unless its designated agent first receives notice from the person who submitted the notification under subsection (c)(1)(C) that such person has filed an action seeking a court order to restrain the subscriber from engaging in infringing activity relating to the material on the service provider's system or network.

(3) Contents of counter notification. ??? To be effective under this subsection, a counter notification must be a written communication provided to the service provider's designated agent that includes substantially the following:

(A) A physical or electronic signature of the subscriber.

(B) Identification of the material that has been removed or to which access has been disabled and the location at which the material appeared before it was removed or access to it was disabled.

(C) A statement under penalty of perjury that the subscriber has a good faith belief that the material was removed or disabled as a result of mistake or misidentification of the material to be removed or disabled.

(D) The subscriber's name, address, and telephone number, and a statement that the subscriber consents to the jurisdiction of Federal District Court for the judicial district in which the address is located, or if the subscriber's address is outside of the United States, for any judicial district in which the service provider may be found, and that the subscriber will accept service of process from the person who provided notification under subsection (c)(1)(C) or an agent of such person.

(4) Limitation on other liability. ??? A service provider's compliance with paragraph (2) shall not subject the service provider to liability for copyright infringement with respect to the material identified in the notice provided under subsection (c)(1)(C).

(h) Subpoena to Identify Infringer.???

(1) Request. ??? A copyright owner or a person authorized to act on the owner's behalf may request the clerk of any United States district court to issue a subpoena to a service provider for identification of an alleged infringer in accordance with this subsection.

(2) Contents of request ??? The request may be made by filing with the clerk ???

(A) a copy of a notification described in subsection (c)(3)(A);

(B) a proposed subpoena; and

(C) a sworn declaration to the effect that the purpose for which the subpoena is sought is to obtain the identity of an alleged infringer and that such information will only be used for the purpose of protecting rights under this title.

(3) Contents of subpoena. ??? The subpoena shall authorize and order the service provider receiving the notification and the subpoena to expeditiously disclose to the copyright owner or person authorized by the copyright owner information sufficient to identify the alleged infringer of the material described in the notification to the extent such information is available to the service provider.

(4) Basis for granting subpoena. ??? If the notification filed satisfies the provisions of subsection (c)(3)(A), the proposed subpoena is in proper form, and the accompanying declaration is properly executed, the clerk shall expeditiously issue and sign the proposed subpoena and return it to the requester for delivery to the service provider.

(5) Actions of service provider receiving subpoena. ??? Upon receipt of the issued subpoena, either accompanying or subsequent to the receipt of a notification described in subsection (c)(3)(A), the service provider shall expeditiously disclose to the copyright owner or person authorized by the copyright owner the information required by the subpoena, notwithstanding any other provision of law and regardless of whether the service provider responds to the notification.

(6) Rules applicable to subpoena. ??? Unless otherwise provided by this section or by applicable rules of the court, the procedure for issuance and delivery of the subpoena, and the remedies for noncompliance with the subpoena, shall be governed to the greatest extent practicable by those provisions of the Federal Rules of Civil Procedure governing the issuance, service, and enforcement of a subpoena duces tecum.

(i) Conditions for Eligibility.???

(1) Accommodation of technology. ??? The limitations on liability established by this section shall apply to a service provider only if the service provider ???

(A) has adopted and reasonably implemented, and informs subscribers and account holders of the service provider's system or network of, a policy that provides for the termination in appropriate circumstances of subscribers and account holders of the service provider's system or network who are repeat infringers; and

(B) accommodates and does not interfere with standard technical measures.

(2) Definition. ??? As used in this subsection, the term ???standard technical measures??? means technical measures that are used by copyright owners to identify or protect copyrighted works and ???

(A) have been developed pursuant to a broad consensus of copyright owners and service providers in an open, fair, voluntary, multi-industry standards process;

(B) are available to any person on reasonable and nondiscriminatory terms; and

(C) do not impose substantial costs on service providers or substantial burdens on their systems or networks.

(j) Injunctions. ??? The following rules shall apply in the case of any application for an injunction under section 502 against a service provider that is not subject to monetary remedies under this section:

(1) Scope of relief. ??? (A) With respect to conduct other than that which qualifies for the limitation on remedies set forth in subsection (a), the court may grant injunctive relief with respect to a service provider only in one or more of the following forms:

(i) An order restraining the service provider from providing access to infringing material or activity residing at a particular online site on the provider's system or network.

(ii) An order restraining the service provider from providing access to a subscriber or account holder of the service provider's system or network who is engaging in infringing activity and is identified in the order, by terminating the accounts of the subscriber or account holder that are specified in the order.

(iii) Such other injunctive relief as the court may consider necessary to prevent or restrain infringement of copyrighted material specified in the order of the court at a particular online location, if such relief is the least burdensome to the service provider among the forms of relief comparably effective for that purpose.

(B) If the service provider qualifies for the limitation on remedies described in subsection (a), the court may only grant injunctive relief in one or both of the following forms:

(i) An order restraining the service provider from providing access to a subscriber or account holder of the service provider's system or network who is using the provider's service to engage in infringing activity and is identified in the order, by terminating the accounts of the subscriber or account holder that are specified in the order.

(ii) An order restraining the service provider from providing access, by taking reasonable steps specified in the order to block access, to a specific, identified, online location outside the United States.

(2) Considerations. ??? The court, in considering the relevant criteria for injunctive relief under applicable law, shall consider ???

(A) whether such an injunction, either alone or in combination with other such injunctions issued against the same service provider under this subsection, would significantly burden either the provider or the operation of the provider's system or network;

(B) the magnitude of the harm likely to be suffered by the copyright owner in the digital network environment if steps are not taken to prevent or restrain the infringement;

(C) whether implementation of such an injunction would be technically feasible and effective, and would not interfere with access to noninfringing material at other online locations; and

(D) whether other less burdensome and comparably effective means of preventing or restraining access to the infringing material are available.

(3) Notice and ex parte orders. ??? Injunctive relief under this subsection shall be available only after notice to the service provider and an opportunity for the service provider to appear are provided, except for orders ensuring the preservation of evidence or other orders having no material adverse effect on the operation of the service provider's communications network.

(k) Definitions.???

(1) Service provider. ??? (A) As used in subsection (a), the term ???service provider??? means an entity offering the transmission, routing, or providing of connections for digital online communications, between or among points specified by a user, of material of the user's choosing, without modification to the content of the material as sent or received.

(B) As used in this section, other than subsection (a), the term ???service provider??? means a provider of online services or network access, or the operator of facilities therefor, and includes an entity described in subparagraph (A).

(2) Monetary relief. ??? As used in this section, the term ???monetary relief??? means damages, costs, attorneys' fees, and any other form of monetary payment.

(l) Other Defenses Not Affected. ??? The failure of a service provider's conduct to qualify for limitation of liability under this section shall not bear adversely upon the consideration of a defense by the service provider that the service provider's conduct is not infringing under this title or any other defense.

(m) Protection of Privacy. ??? Nothing in this section shall be construed to condition the applicability of subsections (a) through (d) on ???

(1) a service provider monitoring its service or affirmatively seeking facts indicating infringing activity, except to the extent consistent with a standard technical measure complying with the provisions of subsection (i); or

(2) a service provider gaining access to, removing, or disabling access to material in cases in which such conduct is prohibited by law.

 Construction. ??? Subsections (a), (b), (c), and (d) describe separate and distinct functions for purposes of applying this section. Whether a service provider qualifies for the limitation on liability in any one of those subsections shall be based solely on the criteria in that subsection, and shall not affect a determination of whether that service provider qualifies for the limitations on liability under any other such subsection.

§ 513. Determination of reasonable license fees for individual proprietors12

In the case of any performing rights society subject to a consent decree which provides for the determination of reasonable license rates or fees to be charged by the performing rights society, notwithstanding the provisions of that consent decree, an individual proprietor who owns or operates fewer than 7 non-publicly traded establishments in which nondramatic musical works are performed publicly and who claims that any license agreement offered by that performing rights society is unreasonable in its license rate or fee as to that individual proprietor, shall be entitled to determination of a reasonable license rate or fee as follows:

(1) The individual proprietor may commence such proceeding for determination of a reasonable license rate or fee by filing an application in the applicable district court under paragraph (2) that a rate disagreement exists and by serving a copy of the application on the performing rights society. Such proceeding shall commence in the applicable district court within 90 days after the service of such copy, except that such 90-day requirement shall be subject to the administrative requirements of the court.

(2) The proceeding under paragraph (1) shall be held, at the individual proprietor's election, in the judicial district of the district court with jurisdiction over the applicable consent decree or in that place of holding court of a district court that is the seat of the Federal circuit (other than the Court of Appeals for the Federal Circuit) in which the proprietor's establishment is located.

(3) Such proceeding shall be held before the judge of the court with jurisdiction over the consent decree governing the performing rights society. At the discretion of the court, the proceeding shall be held before a special master or magistrate judge appointed by such judge. Should that consent decree provide for the appointment of an advisor or advisors to the court for any purpose, any such advisor shall be the special master so named by the court.

(4) In any such proceeding, the industry rate shall be presumed to have been reasonable at the time it was agreed to or determined by the court. Such presumption shall in no way affect a determination of whether the rate is being correctly applied to the individual proprietor.

(5) Pending the completion of such proceeding, the individual proprietor shall have the right to perform publicly the copyrighted musical compositions in the repertoire of the performing rights society by paying an interim license rate or fee into an interest bearing escrow account with the clerk of the court, subject to retroactive adjustment when a final rate or fee has been determined, in an amount equal to the industry rate, or, in the absence of an industry rate, the amount of the most recent license rate or fee agreed to by the parties.

(6) Any decision rendered in such proceeding by a special master or magistrate judge named under paragraph (3) shall be reviewed by the judge of the court with jurisdiction over the consent decree governing the performing rights society. Such proceeding, including such review, shall be concluded within 6 months after its commencement.

(7) Any such final determination shall be binding only as to the individual proprietor commencing the proceeding, and shall not be applicable to any other proprietor or any other performing rights society, and the performing rights society shall be relieved of any obligation of nondiscrimination among similarly situated music users that may be imposed by the consent decree governing its operations.

(8) An individual proprietor may not bring more than one proceeding provided for in this section for the determination of a reasonable license rate or fee under any license agreement with respect to any one performing rights society.

(9) For purposes of this section, the term ???industry rate??? means the license fee a performing rights society has agreed to with, or which has been determined by the court for, a significant segment of the music user industry to which the individual proprietor belongs.

Chapter 5 Endnotes

1. See endnote 8, infra.

2In 1998, two sections 512 were enacted into law. First, on October 17, 1998, the Fairness in Music Licensing Act of 1998 was enacted. This Act amended chapter 5 to add section 512 entitled ???Determination of reasonable license fees for individual proprietors.??? Pub. L. No. 105-298, 112 Stat. 2827, 2831. Second, on October 28, 1998, the Online Copyright Infringement Liability Limitation Act was enacted. This Act amended chapter 5 to add section 512 entitled ???Limitations on liability relating to material online.??? Pub. L. No. 105-304, 112 Stat. 2860, 2877. Consequently In 1999, a technical correction was enacted to redesignate the section 512 that was entitled ???Determination of reasonable license fees for individual proprietors??? as section 513. Also, the table of sections was amended to reflect that change. Pub. L. No. 106-44, 113 Stat. 221. See also endnote 12, infra.

3The Berne Convention Implementation Act of 1988 amended section 501(b) by striking out ???sections 205(d) and 411??? and inserting in lieu thereof ???section 411.??? Pub. L. No. 100-568, 102 Stat. 2853, 2860. The Satellite Home Viewer Act of 1988 amended section 501 by adding subsection (e). Pub. L. No. 100-667, 102 Stat. 3935, 3957.

In 1990, the Copyright Remedy Clarification Act amended section 501(a) by adding the last two sentences. Pub. L. No. 101-553, 104 Stat. 2749. The Visual Artists Rights Act of 1990 also amended section 501(a) as follows: 1) by inserting ???or of the author as provided in section 106A(a)??? after ???118??? and 2) by striking out ???copyright.??? and inserting in lieu thereof ???copyright or right of the author, as the case may be. For purposes of this chapter (other than section 506), any reference to copyright shall be deemed to include the rights conferred by section 106A(a).??? Pub. L. No. 101-650, 104 Stat. 5089, 5131.

In 1999, a technical correction amended the first sentence in subsection 501(a) by inserting ???121??? in lieu of ???118.??? Pub. L. No. 106-44, 113 Stat. 221, 222. The Satellite Home Viewer Improvement Act of 1999 amended section 501 by adding a subsection (f) and, in subsection (e), by inserting ???performance or display of a work embodied in a primary transmission??? in
lieu of ???primary transmission embodying the performance or display of a work.??? Pub. L. No. 106-113, 113 Stat. 1501, app. I at 1501A-527 and 544. The Satellite Home Viewer Improvement Act of 1999 states that section 501(f) shall be effective as of July 1, 1999. Pub. L. No. 106-113, 113 Stat. 1501, app. I at 1501A-544.

The Intellectual Property and High Technology Technical Amendments Act of 2002 amended section 501(a) by substituting sections ???106 through 122??? for ???106 through 121.??? Pub. L. No. 107-273, 116 Stat. 1758, 1909.

4The Prioritizing Resources and Organization for Intellectual Property Act of 2008 amended section 503 by revising subsection (a) in its entirety. Pub. L. No. 110-403, 122 Stat. 4256, 4258.

5The Berne Convention Implementation Act of 1988 amended section 504(c) as follows: 1) in paragraph (1), by inserting ???$500??? in lieu of ???$250??? and by inserting ???$20,000??? in lieu of ???$10,000??? and 2) in paragraph (2), by inserting ???$100,000??? in lieu of ???$50,000??? and by inserting ???$200??? in lieu of ???$100.??? Pub. L. No. 100-568, 102 Stat. 2853, 2860. The Digital Theft Deterrence and Copyright Damages Improvement Act of 1999 amended section 504(c), in paragraph (1), by substituting ???$750??? for ???$500??? and ???$30,000??? for ???$20,000??? and, in paragraph (2), by substituting ???$150,000??? for ???$100,000.??? Pub. L. No. 106-160, 113 Stat. 1774.

The Fraudulent Online Identity Sanctions Act of 2004 amended section 504(c) by adding a new subparagraph (3). Pub. L. No. 108-482, 118 Stat. 3912, 3916.

6The Piracy and Counterfeiting Amendments Act of 1982 amended section 506 by substituting a new subsection(a). Pub. L. No. 97-180, 96 Stat. 91, 93. Act of 1990 amended section 506 by adding subsection (f). Pub. L. No.101-650, 104 Stat. 5089, 5131. In 1997, the No Electronic Theft (NET) Act again amended section 506 by amending subsection (a) in its entirety. Pub. L. No. 105-147, 111 Stat. 2678. That Act also directed the United States Sentencing Commission to ???ensure that the applicable guideline range for a defendant convicted of a crime against intellectual property . . . is sufficiently stringent to deter such a crime??? and to ???ensure that the guidelines provide for consideration of the retail value and quantity of the items with respect to which the crime against intellectual property was committed.??? Pub. L. No. 105-147, 111 Stat. 2678, 2680. See also endnote 2 in Appendix F.

The Artists??? Rights and Theft Prevention Act of 2005 amended subsection 506(a) in its entirety. Pub. L. No. 109-9, 119 Stat. 218, 220.

The Prioritizing Resources and Organization for Intellectual Property Act of 2008 amended section 506 by revising subsection (b) in its entirety. Pub. L. No. 110-403, 122 Stat. 4256, 4260.

7In 1997, the No Electronic Theft (NET) Act amended section 507(a) by inserting ???5??? in lieu of ???three.??? Pub. L. No. 105-147, 111 Stat. 2678.

8The Prioritizing Resources and Organization for Intellectual Property Act of 2008 repealed section 509. Pub. L. No. 110-403, 122 Stat. 4256, 4260. In lieu of this provision, refer to section 2323, chapter 113 of title 18, United States Code, entitled, ???Forfeiture, Destruction and Restitution.??? Section 2323 is included in the Appendix G to this volume.

9The Satellite Home Viewer Improvement Act of 1999 amended the heading for section 510 by substituting ???programming??? for ???programing??? and, in subsection (b), by substituting ???statutory??? for ???compulsory.??? Pub. L. No. 106-113, 113 Stat. 1501, app. I at 1501A-543.

10In 1990, the Copyright Remedy Clarification Act added section 511. Pub. L. No. 101-553, 104 Stat. 2749. In 1999, a technical correction amended subsection 511(a) by inserting ???121??? in lieu of ???119.??? Pub. L. No. 106-44, 113 Stat. 221, 222. The Intellectual Property and High Technology Technical Amendments Act of 2002 amended section 511(a) by substituting sections ???106 through 122??? for ???106 through 121.??? Pub. L. No. 107-273, 116 Stat. 1758, 1909.

11In 1998, the Online Copyright Infringement Liability Limitation Act added section 512. Pub. L. No. 105-304, 112 Stat. 2860, 2877. In 1999, a technical correction deleted the heading for paragraph (2) of section 512(e), which was ???Injunctions.??? Pub. L. No. 106-44, 113 Stat. 221, 222.

12The Fairness in Music Licensing Act of 1998 added section 513. Pub. L. No. 105-298, 112 Stat. 2827, 2831. This section was originally designated as section 512. However, because two sections 512 had been enacted into law in 1998, a technical amendment redesignated this as section 513. Pub. L. No. 106-44, 113 Stat. 221. See also endnote 2, supra.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> I've been around this place around ten years....or the equivalent of how long it took withoutdroolers to get out of elementary school.



That's very exciting--another ten years and maybe you won't be living in your mom's basement anymore.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2012)

I already read War And Peace.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 16, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> You might want to read this before using that smilie.
> 
> 501. Infringement of copyright3....yada yada yada.....6000 words later..... See also endnote 2, supra.




Geeeeeze, Mino. That's got to be a record...even for you.
(These cats are probably still caught up on the first word....Yyyyyuh.....Yyyyyuh.....Ooooooooo.....wuh.)


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 16, 2012)

vortrit said:


> That's very exciting--another ten years and maybe you won't be living in your mom's basement anymore.



Struggle with insult originality, do ya?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> Struggle with insult originality, do ya?



As much as you struggle not to be a fag, so the answer is yes.


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jan 16, 2012)

vortrit said:


> That's very exciting--another ten years and maybe you won't be living in your mom's basement anymore.



What's wrong with living in your parent's basement?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> What's wrong with living in your parent's basement?



Nothing. I wish I could live in your parents basement!


----------



## Saney (Jan 16, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Nothing. I wish I could live in your parents basement!



lol yea.. Then you'd have access to a nice home gym, blow up dolls, skeletons named Best Friend Tim, etc.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> lol yea.. Then you'd have access to a nice home gym, blow up dolls, skeletons named Best Friend Tim, etc.



Sounds way better than my basement. I got to get it fixed soon--the piece of shit is leaking in rain.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> lol yea.. Then you'd have access to a nice home gym, blow up dolls, skeletons named Best Friend Tim, etc.


 
I miss BFT . . apparently he has a slut of a GF now, and thinks he's better than all us cats


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

Buzzard said:


>


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Buzzard, quit eating my popcorn and drinking my soda.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Hey Buzzard, quit eating my popcorn and drinking my soda.


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 17, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Hey Buzzard, quit eating my popcorn and drinking my soda.


 
My bad... I thought that was chocolate flavored beer or sum10

GYCH!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 17, 2012)

Buzzard said:


> My bad... I thought that was chocolate flavored beer or sum10
> 
> GYCH!



It's a road soda.


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2012)

I wanna shoot some jizz on my girl's face.

Who here loves giving their girl a hot cream blanket across the face?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 17, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I wanna shoot some jizz on my girl's face.
> 
> Who here loves giving their girl a hot cream blanket across the face?



I love the way my jizz looks on your gfs face too, tell tameka I say hi.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 17, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I wanna shoot some jizz on my girl's face.
> 
> Who here loves giving their girl a hot cream blanket across the face?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 17, 2012)

Speaking of jizz, where y'all getting your Vit C these days?


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2012)

From China


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2012)

Mexico.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 18, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> I've been around this place around ten years....or the equivalent of how long it took withoutdroolers to get out of elementary school.


who told you I was out of elementary school? Do you wanna punish me Teacher? I've been acting up in class.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> who told you I was out of elementary school? Do you wanna punish me Teacher? I've been acting up in class.



Take him on a date first.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 18, 2012)

Ahh!  20 xannies, a small bottle of bijou and a few p-rips.  Feeling pretty chill right now!  I'm diggin it!


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2012)

why pop xannies when you can be throwing back Norco's that cost 2$ a piece?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 18, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Take him on a date first.



Golden Corral seals the deal.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 18, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Take him on a date first.


If you can't get laid after the golden corral, then you must not have a penis.


----------



## independent (Jan 18, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> If you can't get laid after the golden corral, then you must not have a penis.



Especially if shes fat.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

Right now my hand and penis are having a triboelectric effect on each other so would newtonian mechanics or would _ Faraday's Law apply_


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 18, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


>


----------



## Tesla (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 18, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 18, 2012)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 18, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


>


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 18, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 18, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


>



 Then


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 18, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Then



Then


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Then


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2012)

I believe SFW has been banned again . . for lame reasons . .  by TwisT . .


----------



## CG (Jan 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I believe SFW has been banned again . . for lame reasons . .  by TwisT . .



Fuck bro.. we were talking about that the other day.. t was being a faggot to me so sfw wanted to start a neg party and be my whiteknight lol. Isn't that his third strike from t???


FREE SFW!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 19, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> why pop xannies when you can be throwing back Norco's that cost 2$ a piece?


 
No source for norcos.  But, I got sources for just about everthing else over here.  It's like the wild west in chiner.  Only fuck'd up thing is that it's cheaper to buy shit from overseas than to buy it here.  Shit's easier to get here but it's expensive.  The gears are as easy to find as jellybeans but they charge a lot and you never know if you're gettin the real deal.  So, I'm still buying my shit from the same sources.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2012)

FREE SFW!!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2012)

is SFW banned?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 19, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> No source for norcos.  But, I got sources for just about everthing else over here.  It's like the wild west in chiner.  Only fuck'd up thing is that it's cheaper to buy shit from overseas than to buy it here.  Shit's easier to get here but it's expensive.  The gears are as easy to find as jellybeans but they charge a lot and you never know if you're gettin the real deal.  So, I'm still buying my shit from the same sources.




What are the laws like in Chiner though?  

Are we going to be petitioning Sec of State Clinton one day to have your death sentence commuted?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2012)

Tesla said:


> FREE SFW!!!



Werd. I miss him.


----------



## CG (Jan 19, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> is SFW banned?



Maybe?

If not, my FREE SFW chants are meant to be a stand against the 20 a month I pay my gym! Lol


----------



## CG (Jan 19, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> What are the laws like in Chiner though?
> 
> Are we going to be petitioning Sec of State Clinton one day to have your death sentence commuted?



Probably.. as long as he finishes pct before he hits one of them chinerman jails he'lll be cool... till he sees that cab driver again lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I believe SFW has been banned again . . for lame reasons . . by TwisT . .


Fuck twist and his placebos.Why doesn't that nigga come at me bro!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2012)

Tesla said:


> FREE SFW!!!


 That nigga never post


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2012)

emirates46 said:
			
		

> you know im new to this and i cant understand why you r doning this...


Someone want to know why I negged him..I think a mass negging is in order for him because he ask about the coffee


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Fuck twist and his placebos.Why doesn't that nigga come at me bro!!!



Heavy should be freeing him from the gulag sometime soon


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Heavy should be freeing him from the gulag sometime soon


 twist fuck that nigga cop


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2012)

Once again my hand and penis are having a triboelectric effect on each other so would newtonian mechanics or would _Faraday's Law apply_


----------



## CG (Jan 19, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Once again my hand and penis are having a triboelectric effect on each other so would newtonian mechanics or would _Faraday's Law apply_



Fuck you talking about?? Tribulus don't work, even if its electric lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Fuck you talking about?? Tribulus don't work, even if its electric lol


 







I should have known.I think i should stick to posting the coffee


----------



## CG (Jan 19, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> I should have known.I think i should stick to posting the coffee


I demand an explanation gdi!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 19, 2012)

YouTube Video











Let's open up this pit!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone else wear jean shorts working out? Or is it just me?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Anyone else wear jean shorts working out? Or is it just me?



I wear Spandex.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I wear Spandex.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Anyone else wear jean shorts working out? Or is it just me?



What, like daisy dukes?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> What, like daisy dukes?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> What, like daisy dukes?



Affirmative.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 19, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Probably.. as long as he finishes pct before he hits one of them chinerman jails he'lll be cool... till he sees that cab driver again lol


 
Nah, you'd be amazed at how laid back this place is.  The laws are strict, but they don't enforce shit around here.  I literally walk down the skreet around here smoking tree and no one gives a shit.  People get into fist fights on the subway and the cops just sit there and don't do jack.  I'd never been in a physical fight tll I encountered that cab driver.  This place lacks the common descency that we take for granted in the west.

Cool thing is tho you can basically do whatever you want as long as you're fairly discreet.  Still trying to get a descent gears hook up.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 19, 2012)

Tesla said:


>








YouTube Video


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 19, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Once again my hand and penis are having a triboelectric effect on each other so would newtonian mechanics or would _Faraday's Law apply_


Newtonian mechanics. Is your hand made of glass, amber, or wool? Triboelectric effect is usually induced through friction between to different materials. Faraday's law:  "The induced electromotive force (EMF) in any closed circuit is equal to the time rate of change of the magnetic flux through the circuit." We're not measuring EMF. Stick to the coffee knigga.


----------



## SFW (Jan 20, 2012)

...and we're back


----------



## CG (Jan 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> ...and we're back





FREE SFW!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> ...and we're back


----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2012)

I feel like I owe everyone an apology.

This is a Journal that i Have been running.


----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> ...and we're back



Mother fucker.. The DRSE (including Saney) helped you come back

I even got fucking banned in the process.. but we brought you justice!


the DRSE will live forever!!!!!

What Army could withstand the Smiting Power of the DRSE's Power Phalanx?


----------



## CG (Jan 20, 2012)

I feel part to blame :-( sfw was going after t for being a faggot to me


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Newtonian mechanics. Is your hand made of glass, amber, or wool? Triboelectric effect is usually induced through friction between to different materials. Faraday's law: "The induced electromotive force (EMF) in any closed circuit is equal to the time rate of change of the magnetic flux through the circuit." We're not measuring EMF. Stick to the coffee knigga.


 I'm sticking a light socket in my askk while i wear my wool glove


----------



## Tesla (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2012)

I think Tesla needs to comment on my awesome Journal.. Check up on his Nephy


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Mother fucker.. The DRSE (including Saney) helped you come back
> 
> I even got fucking banned in the process.. but we brought you justice!
> 
> ...



Twist is going to get banned.... That is my prediction


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Twist is going to get banned.... That is my prediction








GDI Someone come at me bro


----------



## SFW (Jan 20, 2012)

Look at this fucking thing @ 1:07






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2012)

Let's draw penises. Whoever has the biggest penis loses.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2012)

Anybody else having a Ramen Cup O' Noodles for dinner!? Is anybody else alone and crying because their username is Twist (or tit, I cant remember) on an internet forum?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Anybody else having a Ramen Cup O' Noodles for dinner!? Is anybody else alone and crying because their username is Twist (or tit, I cant remember) on an internet forum?


 i don't eat the cup..I buy the package one moar bang for the buck then this chink i seeing come over and whips up some meat t oput in the noodles bam....that girl can cook but she has to wait until her mom go'a to sleep or come over early on a school night damn that morphine is kicking in


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 20, 2012)

Owl looks like he lost 30 pounds in a matter of seconds.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> i don't eat the cup..I buy the package one moar bang for the buck then this chink i seeing come over and whips up some meat t oput in the noodles bam....that girl can cook but she has to wait until her mom go'a to sleep or come over early on a school night damn that morphine is kicking in



Does this mystery woman you speak of have a lazy eye!? Does she!?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 21, 2012)

Chewbacca dog


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2012)

I got my ASSHOLE LICKED last night!!!!


Scoar!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm hoping the Capt'n makes me swab his poop deck tonight.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2012)

I bought my g/f a Kindle fire.. her best gift this Xmas!!  

well her fiance bought her a Litter box cleaner (for cats).. so it wasn't hard to have the best gift this year


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I bought my g/f a Kindle fire.. her best gift this Xmas!!
> 
> well her fiance bought her a Litter box cleaner (for cats).. so it wasn't hard to have the best gift this year



I bought it mostly for school. It's already paid for itself in the free books I've downloaded on it that I needed for class. It's also nice to have something that's fairly easy to drag around campus on school days and be able to surf the web, play games, and read. And post on IM! I'm usually on my laptop when at home though.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 21, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Does this mystery woman you speak of have a lazy eye!? Does she!?


 You know all them chinks have lazy eyes


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I bought my g/f a Kindle fire.. her best gift this Xmas!!
> 
> well her fiance bought her a Litter box cleaner (for cats).. so it wasn't hard to have the best gift this year



Your gf is Al's fiancé?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

vortrit said:


> I bought it mostly for school. It's already paid for itself in the free books I've downloaded on it that I needed for class. It's also nice to have something that's fairly easy to drag around campus on school days and be able to surf the web, play games, and read. And post on IM! I'm usually on my laptop when at home though.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk




root the kindle. no more paying for apps or games


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 21, 2012)

how do you root a kindle? linux os?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> how do you root a kindle? linux os?












on the off chance you're not trolling me, here visit this: [Root] BurritoRoot & BurritoRoot2 for 6.2.x (including 6.2.2) - xda-developers


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm dead serious nigga. I'm all about the piracy. Companies being able to control the use of products after purchase is bullshit. It's been purchased, meaning it is now private property. I'll use the things I own any goddamn way I please. Fuck their warranty agreements.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 21, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I'm dead serious nigga. I'm all about the piracy. Companies being able to control the use of products after purchase is bullshit. It's been purchased, meaning it is now private property. I'll use the things I own any goddamn way I please. Fuck their warranty agreements.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 21, 2012)

Tesla said:


>


 GHCH


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I'm dead serious nigga. I'm all about the piracy. Companies being able to control the use of products after purchase is bullshit. It's been purchased, meaning it is now private property. I'll use the things I own any goddamn way I please. Fuck their warranty agreements.



It's more of a Jew thing, I think. But fuck the warranty, if I ever need warranty service I just revert back to stock.


In the spirit of piracy, I'll share my most used sites.

Movies:
Watch movies online for free movie download at movie2k.to
There's also full porn movies there, with classics such as "SAW: A HARDCORE PARODY, and BRITNEY PEIRCE: OOPS I FUCKED HIM AGAIN"


Games, apps, ebooks:
Mobilism • Index page


Don't lose heart on these rough internet seas, even in the face of oppression (sopa), raid, pillage, and destroy everything in sight my Jewish pirate brethren!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 22, 2012)

Sup knigs! It's Chinese New Year. Fukkers are shooting off fireworks outside so I can't get no sleep!

Dig this. I was at a pub with a mate of mine last nite and these two broads at the table next to us were diggin' on me. He had to go, so I stayed there an had another pint. So, the two broads that were staring at me axed me to come over and drink with them. So, I was making conversation and I could tell they were from Mongolia by their looks and accent. So, I asked them "what are y'all doing in Beijing?" They said "we're hookers." So, I asked if they were joking or serious. They were friggin serious. They offered to fuck me all nite for 4000RMB. i said "I don't pay for it!" 

So, I was trying to make my exit and went to the bar to pay my tab, when this one chick walks up and she's all like "I like you and I'll fuck you all nite, no money. But, for 2000RMB, you can have us both." But, I passed. This is a crazy friggin town. lol

But to be honest, if I were single and didn't have a wife and kids to come back to, I'da prolly banged them both. lol


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2012)

EDIT: GearsMcFag asked me to delete the post


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> shut the fuck up you faggot. Do I gotta post pictures of that old bitty from AM?
> 
> You'll drive 7 hours for a piece of old pussy, but won't pay 50$ for two hot hookers because you have a wife to return to?
> 
> I would have fucked both HIV whores in front of my wife while the little gook kids were locked in the closet


 

No need to post pics. I've already gotten into enuff trouble without pics. I've had to clean up my behaviour lately! At least the broads I've banged don't outweigh me by 100lbs. Delete the post fag!

FYI. It wasn't $50. It woulda ben closer to $400 USD.  And, it wasn't 7 hours.  It was five, and well worth it!


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2012)

LMFAO

Well, maybe you haven't seen my new girl.. who weighs 120lbs less than I do


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Well, maybe you haven't seen my new girl.. who weighs 120lbs less than I do


 
Pics!!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2012)

lol i ain't posting them on here nig


----------



## SFW (Jan 22, 2012)

jfc aint yous on each others fb? mcgilf just go to his page ffs. i might even re-instate to get a looksie myself.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> EDIT: GearsMcFag asked me to delete the post


 

Thanks!  It didn't really matter tho.  I already got busted for the keeper. lol


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2012)

SFW said:


> jfc aint yous on each others fb? mcgilf just go to his page ffs. i might even re-instate to get a looksie myself.



Shes not on my facebook because her Fiance would find out about her Cheating (or at least thats what she tells me) and he would kick her out of the house


----------



## SFW (Jan 22, 2012)

sounds like a nice girl.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2012)

McGears,
You shoulda just banged the one for free.......

Although she mighta been full of it and claimed you said you would pay when The Chinese Mafia came for your ass afterwards.


----------



## SFW (Jan 22, 2012)

Can you imagine if the guy he beat up over there said that he robbed him too? lol. Firing squad for sure. Plus hes american so theyd prob torture him for a few days. Then theyd find the 1 vial of Test in his pad that he paid $250 for. and some microwaved tree.


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2012)

LOL

Adam is going to face the firing squad for banging a free hooker and robbing a poor black chiner man?

and SFW meant to say, 1 vial of Bunk T


----------



## SFW (Jan 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> LOL
> 
> Adam is going to face the firing squad for banging a free hooker and robbing a poor black chiner man?
> 
> *and SFW meant to say, 1 vial of Bunk T*


 
true.


----------



## independent (Jan 22, 2012)

Was the bunk test from pars?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> EDIT: GearsMcFag asked me to delete the post


Edit nothing for no one unless you post there address


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 22, 2012)

SFW said:


> true.


 he must be using saney/biogen


----------



## independent (Jan 22, 2012)

Went to a japanese supermarket yesterday to get some asian goods. Ive come to the conclusion that I need to ap an asian girl really bad.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 22, 2012)

^^^ the cook good moe


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 22, 2012)

Tesla said:


> McGears,
> You shoulda just banged the one for free.......
> 
> Although she mighta been full of it and claimed you said you would pay when The Chinese Mafia came for your ass afterwards.


----------



## CG (Jan 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Twist is going to get banned.... That is my prediction



God willing


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> McGears,
> You shoulda just banged the one for free.......
> 
> Although she mighta been full of it and claimed you said you would pay when The Chinese Mafia came for your ass afterwards.


 
I woulda hit it if I were single and didn't have to get back to the crib.  But, I've gotten meself into so much trouble in the past year that I can't afford to take any moar chances.  

And, what about the bunk test?  I have a bottle of beastdroll, but I don't have any gears...... yet.  I'm just gonna have to order from the same folks I did in the states.  It's actually easy to get stuff thru customs here.  A lot of my mates order weed from the US and Canada with no problems.


----------



## SFW (Jan 23, 2012)

Lmao 






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2012)

I wanna have sex with a very masculine Thai girl.. 








preferably one with a penis


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

Supp knigglets?

An all East Coast Superbowl....WTF?

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2012)

Giants for the Win!


----------



## CG (Jan 23, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Giants for the Win!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 23, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Giants for the Win!



Yep fuck the pats.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Supp knigglets?
> 
> An all East Coast Superbowl....WTF?
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!



You're from CA. Who do you like then?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 23, 2012)

They both suck I'm not even watching those queers play.Fuck frisco for knocking off da saint's and then loosing to giants


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You're from CA. Who do you like then?



I like neither of 'em....Fuck em both......


Bring on the Commercials.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Supp knigglets?
> 
> An all East Coast Superbowl....WTF?
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


 Fuck da west coast


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Fuck da west coast




DGG


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> DGG


 u knob-gobbler


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> u knob-gobbler


----------



## SFW (Jan 23, 2012)

Elohim? annunaki? High tech Israeli drone?






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

There ain't no way to hide your Lyin' Eyes!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2012)

Wtf!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

bump


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jan 23, 2012)

......ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2012)

So I pissed this guy off that I was talking to on the phone...

He told me how he fucked this chick when she came out to visit a couple of weeks back. No biggie, I ain't the jealous type.  So he asked me what I did all weekend and I told him...eh...cleaned the house, went shopping, went to dinner with this guy and after made him cum in my mouth twice....

Dude asked me if I liked it and I told him of course, I wouldn't have done it twice if I didn't like it. Then he got all butt hurt.  Wtf, it's cool for him to tell me that he railed a chick for five straight hours, but I suck a dick and the world is gonna fuckin end?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 23, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> So I pissed this guy off that I was talking to on the phone...
> 
> He told me how he fucked this chick when she came out to visit a couple of weeks back. No biggie, I ain't the jealous type. So he asked me what I did all weekend and I told him...eh...cleaned the house, went shopping, went to dinner with this guy and after made him cum in my mouth twice....
> 
> Dude asked me if I liked it and I told him of course, I wouldn't have done it twice if I didn't like it. Then he got all butt hurt. Wtf, it's cool for him to tell me that he railed a chick for five straight hours, but I suck a dick and the world is gonna fuckin end?


 
 When you cumming to Beijing?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> When you cumming to Beijing?



Lol


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

You want Saney to sukk you off, Gears?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2012)

Now Al.....


Be nice.


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2012)

I get butt hurt when she doesn't send me nudes!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Now Al.....
> 
> 
> Be nice.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I like neither of 'em....Fuck em both......
> 
> 
> Bring on the Commercials.



What teams do you go for in general, I'm asking.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I get butt hurt when she doesn't send me nudes!



Who doesn't send you nudes? Want me to slap that bitch for you?


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2012)

you don't CD


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> you don't CD



Yea, I know....


But in my own defense, I gave you pics where you could see nipples, that should count for something....


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 24, 2012)

My girl wants me to shit on her chest, Is this something Jesus will forgive me for? She said she wanted me to do finger paints on her in my shit. I realise, by default this activity is DRSE approved, but will my future self still be able to appreciate my drawings? Tis a quandry of soiled laundry.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 24, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea, I know....
> 
> 
> But in my own defense, I gave you pics where you could see nipples, that should count for something....



 post em up


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


> You want Saney to sukk you off, Gears?


 
Nah, Cellar don't = Saney.  But, for some free gears, I'll let Saney suck me off!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> My girl wants me to shit on her chest, Is this something Jesus will forgive me for? She said she wanted me to do finger paints on her in my shit. I realise, by default this activity is DRSE approved, but will my future self still be able to appreciate my drawings? Tis a quandry of soiled laundry.


 
Dude, that's called The Hot Lunch.  yur sitting on a gold mine.  Go ahead and do it, post up said artwork, and we'll critique.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I get butt hurt when she doesn't send me nudes!


 
You shoulda talked to the keeper on AM then.  About 70% of the blokes over there had'em.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


>


Werd!  Bama has the hottest broads in the USofA.  It's nite & day different than Mississippi, which has the most fugliest.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


>



Go Noles


----------



## Saney (Jan 24, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You shoulda talked to the keeper on AM then.  About 70% of the blokes over there had'em.



I'm gonna roll the dice and guess (by a short shot) that you were given said nudes.



I WANT THEM NOW~!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd!  Bama has the hottest broads in the USofA.  It's nite & day different than Mississippi, which has the most fugliest.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


>



JFC daddy bought her a nice set of taters.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'm gonna roll the dice and guess (by a short shot) that you were given said nudes.
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT THEM NOW~!!!!


 
Of course I got'em.  But, I was cold busted for that actividad.  So, those pics were deleted a long time ago.


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2012)

them thai chicks can rock..................


----------



## SFW (Jan 24, 2012)

^ who the fuck r u noob?


----------



## independent (Jan 24, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ who the fuck r u noob?



Werd. Stay the fuck out.  Unless you post some pics of your wife/girlfriend.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Werd. Stay the fuck out. Unless you post some pics of your wife/girlfriend.


 ^^^^ thats why he hasn't posted in a while he's in love/lockdown


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


>



I had a few prips the other night - quite a few. I love college.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

vortrit said:


> I had a few prips the other night - quite a few. I love college.


 I'm happy Devry is working out for you..


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, who are those fags. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

Fuck tap talk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2012)

When your dumbass knows what tapsatalk even is I still won't take your shitty opinion into consideration you Newt Gingrich loving fag.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> I'm happy Devry is working out for you..



And I don't go to Devry you fag, I go to the University of Missouri -- not that I have a problem with anyone going to Devry. They've still done more with their life than your ever going to do.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

vortrit said:


> When your dumbass knows what tapsatalk even is I still won't take your shitty opinion into consideration you Newt Gingrich loving fag.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


 
taptalk is  that faggy phone


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

vortrit said:


> And I don't go to Devry you fag, I go to the University of Missouri -- not that I have a problem with anyone going to Devry. They've still done more with their life than your ever going to do.


 I'm not knocking your devry nigga or mossouri state same thing...And I doubt they done as much as i will ever do. Unless they'er born about 40 maybe 50 times


----------



## CG (Jan 24, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> taptalk is  that faggy phone



He's on a kindle my nigga


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> He's on a kindle my nigga


 I know i'm fucking with him
sent from taptalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2012)

I was watching Steven Colbert at the time on my laptop, so I used my Kindle to make a couple of post of here. BFD. Anyway, good night. I have early classes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

Late dude..


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 24, 2012)

My new pair of pimping slippers .


----------



## CG (Jan 24, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> I know i'm fucking with him
> sent from taptalk



Lol werd.. all my posts are from taptalk


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 24, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> My new pair of pimping slippers .


Bad ass. When a ho don't give you the money, just kick her in the asshole and give her bubonic pimp plague.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Lol werd.. all my posts are from taptalk


 fuck taptalk nigga....


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2012)

Lame ass CT lately........JFC this is lame.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Lame ass CT lately........JFC this is lame.


I know nigga bunch of up hill landscaper knob gobblers up in here .. no ap lhjo prips...WTF the capt sold out Gears is in chinkland,You turn Le after jail rapage, Mr.F is in love and lockdown..the peeps sold out for gears..damn nigga rape a cat of sum thing


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> I know nigga bunch of up hill landscaper knob gobblers up in here .. no ap lhjo prips...WTF the capt sold out Gears is in chinkland,You turn Le after jail rapage, Mr.F is in love and lockdown..the peeps sold out for gears..damn nigga rape a cat of sum thing




WTF???  Translater please.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 24, 2012)

nobody in here speaks DGG. Dis knigga gets extra incoherent once the percs n prips kick in


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


> WTF??? Translater please.


 READ NIGGA READ


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> nobody in here speaks DGG. Dis knigga gets extra incoherent once the percs n prips kick in


 
perc, they changed them because of a shortage no shit now it the morph patch nigga


----------



## CG (Jan 24, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> perc, they changed them because of a shortage no shit now it the morph patch nigga



That's why its so much more than  lately, eh?


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2012)

Sane, Ukanabolic is the most reliable these days?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 25, 2012)

Well hello there





YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2012)

LMAO ^ best video ever


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> I know nigga bunch of up hill landscaper knob gobblers up in here .. no ap lhjo prips...WTF the capt sold out Gears is in chinkland,You turn Le after jail rapage, Mr.F is in love and lockdown..the peeps sold out for gears..damn nigga rape a cat of sum thing



werd . .  Al still owes up some cat raping story . . or poolside LHJO story

 . . if Al fesses up, I'll tell of my recent  self-fellating attempts


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 25, 2012)

18 xannies, a few prips, some bijou, and feeling pretty chill right now


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> Sane, Ukanabolic is the most reliable these days?



So far


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 25, 2012)

is uk domestic? Will they massage my prostate with every order?


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> is uk domestic? Will they massage my prostate with every order?



International. doesn't take long to get your stuff either.

about 10 days..


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> International. doesn't take long to get your stuff either.
> 
> about 10 days..



Ive been waiting 3 months for my gears.


----------



## CG (Jan 25, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ive been waiting 3 months for my gears.



Wp?


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ive been waiting 3 months for my gears.



Stop ordering from Parsifal.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'm gonna roll the dice and guess (by a short shot) that you were given said nudes.
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT THEM NOW~!!!!


 
I sent them to Jdub, Nick, Al, and a few others. u just never axed for'em. Otherwise, I'da thown u a few also.


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2012)

I hate you Adam


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I sent them to Jdub, Nick, Al, and a few others. u just never axed for'em. Otherwise, I'da thown u a few also.



Da keeper had a sweet peach.


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Wp?



UKanabolic.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ive been waiting 3 months for my gears.



Sucks to be you. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Sucks to be you.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk



Werd. And Saney the rep wont help.


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Werd. And Saney the rep wont help.



You ordered from UKanabolic and haven't gotten your gear within three months??

I haven't been a rep but for two months.. 

Proviron is so awesome! its like Cialis on Gears!


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> You ordered from UKanabolic and haven't gotten your gear within three months??
> 
> I haven't been a rep but for two months..
> 
> Proviron is so awesome! its like Cialis on Gears!



I should have ordered from pars.


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I should have ordered from pars.



LOL Tell him to give you the "Saney" discount  .. Maybe then he'll give you a few of the 20 vials he owes me


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 25, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> That's why its so much more than  lately, eh?


 I'm having an unclem moment


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2012)

^ Did pauly walnuts go with naps or what?

And 10 days is fine for UK, as long as it doesnt turn into 45 days.


----------



## CG (Jan 25, 2012)

Thinking bout ip.. dem gots dat var, and fuggin sublingual test p... wtf?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 25, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Thinking bout ip.. dem gots dat var, and fuggin sublingual test p... wtf?


 ip nigga?


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ Did pauly walnuts go with naps or what?
> 
> And 10 days is fine for UK, as long as it doesnt turn into 45 days.



Pretty nice stuff. 

Need some Proviron?


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2012)

No. Phera or gtfo!


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2012)

Wish I had some myself. 

50mg Tbol ain't cutting it no more


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2012)

I wonder why its so rare on the aas market. Cant be that theres no demand for it, almost everyone agrees phera was their favorite oral, and would run again.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2012)

I have some 200mcg/ml Clen from Sten Labs that I've had on the shelf for over a year and a half. I just took 1/4ml and I'm like Michael J. Fox. I'm shaking like a MF'er. This shit must be triple dosed or got stronger with age cuz I've taken plenty of Clen before and I have full Parkinsons after a 1/4ml....WTF....1/8ml next time I guess.


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2012)

Do you weigh less than you did last year? that could be why.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> Do you weigh less than you did last year? that could be why.



Yeah.....around 205-210........I was around 220 last time I took it.

1/4ml should equal 50mcg...but it feels like 200mcg. And I know what 200mcg feels like, cuz I accidently took a full ML last year cuz I thought it was 100mcg/ml....not 200mcg/ml... lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 25, 2012)

Sound like a double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double reverse up hill landscaping scam


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2012)

^ hows the perc and johnny walker cycle going?  got anymore for sale? but i aint signing for em you fuckin narcotics agent!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 25, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Sound like a double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double reverse up hill landscaping scam


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ hows the perc and johnny walker cycle going?  got anymore for sale? but i aint signing for em you fuckin narcotics agent!



By reading his un-decipherable posts I would say quite well.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


> By reading his un-decipherable posts I would say quite well.


 
i'm feeling like keljew on a saturday night, and al on sunday cat rapage night
working for Big pharm rules


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2012)

After my apparent Clen overdose, if I had any  right now my heart would explode.

What I really need is a fat


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2012)

SilentBob187 said:


>


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


>


 everyone needs to start useing another icon I only use


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> everyone needs to start useing another icon I only use



Deal......So quit using my


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> I wonder why its so rare on the aas market. Cant be that theres no demand for it, almost everyone agrees phera was their favorite oral, and would run again.



The DRSEGE sells phera in liquid form. Think it's only 20mg/ml


----------



## SFW (Jan 26, 2012)

Last time i sent him funds, i waited a couple of weeks without word. Finally tells me that he didnt get around to ordering yet after weeks. Maybe he runs a tighter operation now? Hopefully.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 26, 2012)

2 random chicks spent the night in my bed, grabbed some tits and ass while they slept but they denied me access to the goods. They said no one night stands, pfffffffff.


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> Last time i sent him funds, i waited a couple of weeks without word. Finally tells me that he didnt get around to ordering yet after weeks. Maybe he runs a tighter operation now? Hopefully.



This^


----------



## CG (Jan 26, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I have some 200mcg/ml Clen from Sten Labs that I've had on the shelf for over a year and a half. I just took 1/4ml and I'm like Michael J. Fox. I'm shaking like a MF'er. This shit must be triple dosed or got stronger with age cuz I've taken plenty of Clen before and I have full Parkinsons after a 1/4ml....WTF....1/8ml next time I guess.



Lol sten that wasn't bunk?


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2012)

Gears!!!


----------



## SFW (Jan 26, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Gears!!!


 
This^


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> This^



UnGeared^


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 26, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Deal......So quit using my


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in san dog picking up a massive tree


----------



## Tesla (Jan 26, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Lol sten that wasn't bunk?



No shit.....It's amazing isn't it. 


Maybe it's laced with Meth.......I barely took an 1/8 ml this morning and I was a crack baby til like 2 in the afternoon. This shit is crazy overdosed.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 26, 2012)

sten has always been on point nigga..Also Perc peps the other version of sten is goos to


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 26, 2012)

Yo knigs!  I'm trying to order now, but won't nobody take paypal and alertpay don't take discover.  It's either discover or paypal for me.  I be needn' some gears!  Any suggestions?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> Last time i sent him funds, i waited a couple of weeks without word. Finally tells me that he didnt get around to ordering yet after weeks. Maybe he runs a tighter operation now? Hopefully.


 
Werd! I haven't been hearing good things about parsifal, so I'm gonna pass on that bloke.  His service and prices were good, but the test definitely seemed to be underdosed.  

The heeb used to hook me up superfast and took paypal. Gears were g2g also. But, lately I been calling on him, but I can't seem to get an answer one way or t'other.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 26, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Da keeper had a sweet peach.


 
Werd yo!  Looked pretty good up close too.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 26, 2012)

Urrrgh... School sucks so bad right now, so damn busy.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 26, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Urrrgh... School sucks so bad right now, so damn busy.




Prips always calm the nerves, knigglet.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yo knigs!  I'm trying to order now, but won't nobody take paypal and alertpay don't take discover.  It's either discover or paypal for me.  I be needn' some gears!  Any suggestions?



The heeb should be g2g shortly. I'll email him at bignosedjew@couponemporium.net


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 26, 2012)

Yep saney i mean josh i meanpars ...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 27, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> The heeb should be g2g shortly. I'll email him at bignosedjew@couponemporium.net


 
Pleeze do!  He ain't been responding to me and I am depserate for some gears!  I got the cash, but no one seems to want it!


----------



## independent (Jan 27, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yo knigs!  I'm trying to order now, but won't nobody take paypal and alertpay don't take discover.  It's either discover or paypal for me.  I be needn' some gears!  Any suggestions?



I gave you a legit source in your backyard. Whats the problem?


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2012)

Bignosejew has been MIA and out of business pretty much..

Definitely need some Tranny.. I mean Tren


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 27, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I gave you a legit source in your backyard. Whats the problem?


 
please shoot me the info again.  I can't pay them in rmb (the wifey would freak out); I gotta use either direct discover card or paypal.


----------



## independent (Jan 27, 2012)

This shit is the bomb. Didnt know they made an IPA.


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2012)

i'm down with some New Castle bro






















(i'm about to fuck some fat chick real quick,..... yes i'm drunk)


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> This shit is the bomb. Didnt know they made an IPA.



Looks like it is. I think I'll go to the bar and get some tonight--hopefully people won't be acting like douchebags there for a change. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 29, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> i'm feeling like keljew on a saturday night, and al on sunday cat rapage night
> working for Big pharm rules


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 30, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 30, 2012)

Got a letter shoved under my door today that said if my dog didn't stop barking and scratching at the door something bad was gonna happen.  Aint even my fucking dog, it's they apartment next to me.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 30, 2012)

get a gun


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 30, 2012)

Georgia's Anna Watson Is College Football's Strongest Female Cheerleader | ThePostGame






Time to find my Golden Corral coupons...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 30, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> get a gun



Got one doll.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 30, 2012)

I just think its stupid that they leave me a note.  Why not just knock on the door?  Then they can see that it isn't my dog.  Fuckin pussies.


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2012)

Bitch if you dont shut that fucking dog up...Im gonna feed it some tylenol laced steak while youre dancing for dollars in the VIP room today. And trust me...I can fit a sirloin under a door. very muscular fingers 

p.S. Can i hump your leg?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 31, 2012)

SilentBob187 said:


> Georgia's Anna Watson Is College Football's Strongest Female Cheerleader | ThePostGame
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tranny.  At least she's a not the common fat pig female found at UGA.


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2012)

SilentBob187 said:


> Georgia's Anna Watson Is College Football's Strongest Female Cheerleader | ThePostGame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

omg if i had babies with her, our son would win arm wrestling championships from coast to coast.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I just think its stupid that they leave me a note.  Why not just knock on the door?  Then they can see that it isn't my dog.  Fuckin pussies.



I would slip them a note of a drawing of someone hanging from a tree???.if that doesnt work, empty a clip in there face???...


----------



## CG (Jan 31, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I just think its stupid that they leave me a note.  Why not just knock on the door?  Then they can see that it isn't my dog.  Fuckin pussies.



Write a bitchy response, hang it in the elevators or the lobby, and note that its not even your dog lol


----------



## Saney (Jan 31, 2012)

Tylenol!


----------



## ebn2002 (Jan 31, 2012)

Whats this tylenol for dogs shit?  thought it was anti-freeze that did the job.


----------



## Saney (Jan 31, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Whats this tylenol for dogs shit?  thought it was anti-freeze that did the job.



Tylenol is something a Dog's body can't handle and can make it extremely ill and die.

Just shove a pill or 9 into a hotdog and feed it to the Neighbor


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 31, 2012)

SFW said:


> Bitch if you dont shut that fucking dog up...Im gonna feed it some tylenol laced steak while youre dancing for dollars in the VIP room today. And trust me...I can fit a sirloin under a door. very muscular fingers
> 
> p.S. Can i hump your leg?



The front of my leg or the back?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 31, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Write a bitchy response, hang it in the elevators or the lobby, and note that its not even your dog lol



I know who it is, now.  


So a couple of months ago the guy upstairs got a wild hair up his ass and decided to rape his girlfriend.  She is screaming bloody murder and woke me up.  My son freaked out and started pounding on the ceiling as I called the cops.  Dude gets arrested, bitch bails him out and he is back home in three days.  For the next couple of weeks he decides to try to stare me down every time he sees me. 

Whatthefuckever, if your gonna rape your girlfriend, do it quietly next time.  I was just pissed they woke me up.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I just think its stupid that they leave me a note.  Why not just knock on the door?  Then they can see that it isn't my dog.  Fuckin pussies.



Is it a pink handgun? All these girls in one of my classes always talk about having a pink handgun. If I ever killed someone--I would want to use a pink handgun.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 31, 2012)

No, its black.

Lol this guy told me that I shouldn't get one because he didn't think I would have the nerve to shoot it.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> No, its black.
> 
> Lol this guy told me that I shouldn't get one because he didn't think I would have the nerve to shoot it.



He sounds dumb.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 1, 2012)

vortrit said:


> He sounds dumb.


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 1, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Looks like it is. I think I'll go to the bar and get some tonight--hopefully people won't be acting like douchebags there for a change.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk



NC brown ale is the shit good drinking right there


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2012)

I hate COPS!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 1, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I hate COPS!



The show or the ones in your rear view mirrow?


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> The show or the ones in your rear view mirrow?



The one's that keep coming to my grandmom's house.. She told them she sent me to pick berries at the neighbor's yard.. which gave me plenty of time to escape!


----------



## ceazur (Feb 1, 2012)

mannn wtf you no count crack baby no grip in the butt sum bitches doin. dark geared, stfu

oh and whers the fkn captn and saney and those no count cum guzzlers


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2012)

ceazur said:


> mannn wtf you no count crack baby no grip in the butt sum bitches doin. dark geared, stfu
> 
> oh and whers the fkn captn and saney and those no count cum guzzlers



TheCaptn and Saney died simultaneously in a car accident while giving each other Dutch Rudders simultaneously


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 1, 2012)

simultaneously doing things at the same time while occupied with multiple tasks and ensconced in a plethora of activities.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 1, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> simultaneously doing things at the same time while occupied with multiple tasks and ensconced in a plethora of activities.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 1, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> simultaneously doing things at the same time while occupied with multiple tasks and ensconced in a plethora of activities.



The word "plethora" makes me wet


----------



## Tesla (Feb 1, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Whats this tylenol for dogs shit?  thought it was anti-freeze that did the job.



2011 was all about cats... 2012 the dogs get a serve.... The DRSE is evolving


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 2, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> The word "plethora" makes me wet


How about I do my best Barry white voice while saying plethora on your clitoris?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 2, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> How about I do my best Barry white voice while saying plethora on your clitoris?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> 2011 was all about cats... 2012 the dogs get a serve.... The DRSE is evolving


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> TheCaptn and Saney died simultaneously in a car accident while giving each other Dutch Rudders simultaneously



They were simultaneously simultaneous in their... oh fuck it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2012)

Not handicap crew checking in.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2012)

You kniggs ever eat Greek Yogurt(2x protein), plain, non-fat?

6 oz serving has 16g protein and 6g sugar.....I just mix in some Blueberries or strawberries to sweeten it up a little....My new go to dessert. 

It's this stuff(Sunnyside Farms) except plain....Get it at Sav-Mart!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2012)

Gobbler's Knob...

Who's coming with me to Gobbler's Knob to kick Phil's fuckin' ass? 






YouTube Video


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> You kniggs ever eat Greek Yogurt(2x protein), plain, non-fat?
> 
> 6 oz serving has 16g protein and 6g sugar.....I just mix in some Blueberries or strawberries to sweeten it up a little....My new go to dessert.
> 
> It's this stuff(Sunnyside Farms) except plain....Get it at Sav-Mart!



Lulz.. where tha fuck you been the last 3 years???

I've been on that shit for a minute


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Lulz.. where tha fuck you been the last 3 years???
> 
> I've been on that shit for a minute



Werd Knigg....late to the party...I usually just eat their Cottage Cheese, but this is my new gig for sure....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Werd Knigg....late to the party...I usually just eat their Cottage Cheese, but this is my new gig for sure....



Old Greeks rub it on their hemorrhoids.... Just sayin'


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 3, 2012)

Oy vay it really works wonders on my tuccus.


----------



## CG (Feb 3, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Oy vay it really works wonders on my tuccus.





I got on greek (throat) yogurt cause I can't fuckin stand cottage cheese... 

knowing how good it is tho, I just bought a tub to go with my 38 flavor sample pack of wpi from truenutrition hahaha.

I will make you love me! Oh, I mean I will make it taste good...


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 3, 2012)

I love cottage cheese. I'll usually eat a tub of it before bed time. Sometimes I scoop it like a dip with thick cut kettle chips or whole grain fancy crackers. Greek yoghurt's the shit too.


----------



## independent (Feb 3, 2012)

Just renewed my script for test/c.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2012)

BUMP to get The CT back above all that crap that's been infesting AG


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2012)

Seriously, WTF happened to this forum...It's like BB.com now infested by a buncha little kids.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

On another note....

Horny as fuck. I tried to take care of it myself, but this is an itch only a man can scratch.   Won't see my current dick until tomorrow.  I got a call from this guy who I know is packing something worth riding. 

Trying. So. Hard. To. Be. A. Good. Girl.


This sucks.


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 3, 2012)

Wish I could help.


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> On another note....
> 
> Horny as fuck. I tried to take care of it myself, but this is an itch only a man can scratch.   Won't see my current dick until tomorrow.  I got a call from this guy who I know is packing something worth riding.
> 
> ...



You might as well let me give you a shot.. I know how to stretch these 5inches a LONG way


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

I wouldn't have second thoughts about your furry ass. Rulers.


I respect my current dick.  He's one of the good ones.  But this other guy....the things he says...the mushroom head of that cock....



JFC!


I'm gonna be good. I am.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> You might as well let me give you a shot.. I know how to stretch these 5inches a LONG way



I said I'm TRYING to be good.


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Seriously, WTF happened to this forum...It's like BB.com now infested by a buncha little kids.


 its all falling apart like in Nam man


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

Stilllll.....

Being goood....


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

I can do this, one more day.  I can do this....


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2012)

The CT and this whole forum has gone to Hell. Sad really.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

Well what do YOU wanna talk about?


Where are your ap stories?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I don't smoke weed anymore and I'm dating a nice Jewish girl.

Kinda boring, but when Spring and Summer rolls around who knows.....The pool parties will begin.


The CT is actually OK, it's just the rest of AG has turned into Romper Room.

Sounds like a buncha High School kids fighting with each other. 


I say The Capp deports them all to BB.com where they will fit right in


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

I have to agree.  I've been on here most the day, and the hard core is gone.

Why is dating a nice Jewish girl boring?  Does she not let you stick it in her butt?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Why is dating a nice Jewish girl boring?  Does she not let you stick it in her butt?



I haven't traveled down that road yet, so to speak. lol

I quit dipping too, No weed or dip...probably why I'm so aggro. If I quit drinking all hell may break loose. 

No gear either.........WTF


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I haven't traveled down that road yet, so to speak. lol
> 
> I quit dipping too, No weed or dip...probably why I'm so aggro. If I quit drinking all hell may break loose.
> 
> No gear either.........WTF



Are you kidding me??

What is this fucking world cuming to? 

Since you are basically "clean" I think you should put it in her butt and relieve some aggravation.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2012)

I had to quit dipping. My tongue was looking weird like oral cancer or sum10...so I quit and started gargling with peroxide twice daily and mowing yogurt and it almost looks normal now...I think it was "geographical tongue", but it scared me.

If I quit Merlot I'm def. gonna have to try sticking it in her corn-squezze for some aggro relief.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

Yikes, that's scary.  What's geographical tongue?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Yikes, that's scary.  What's geographical tongue?



Kinda like a road map of lesions and white and red patches.


I still have little cuts or lesions, but the patches are gone now....

Gargling with peroxide seems to be killing the fungus or whatever it was.

Maybe it was a yeast infection from chowing box.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Kinda like a road map of lesions and white and red patches.
> 
> 
> I still have little cuts or lesions, but the patches are gone now....
> ...



Sounds like it fuckin hurts


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Well I don't smoke weed anymore and I'm dating a nice Jewish girl.
> 
> Kinda boring, but when Spring and Summer rolls around who knows.....The pool parties will begin.
> 
> ...


 no gear or Prips you turn fag,all you need is to vote DEm and yopu will fit right in san fran


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Kinda like a road map of lesions and white and red patches.
> 
> 
> I still have little cuts or lesions, but the patches are gone now....
> ...


 
lesions is the first sign of Aids,That what happens when you fiddle cats.....


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2012)

He (captn) is simply not abusing his powers enough. We need a good poll going. Whoever gets the most votes gets kicked off the fucking island. put my name on it too. come at me!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> He (captn) is simply not abusing his powers enough. We need a good poll going. Whoever gets the most votes gets kicked off the fucking island. put my name on it too. come at me!


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2012)

gonna fill my bong with ice cold seltzer water in a minute. Lipper of fine cut wintergreen going. 4 shakes today, no solids. Skinny jeans here i come


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> gonna fill my bong with ice cold seltzer water in a minute. Lipper of fine cut wintergreen going.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> He (captn) is simply not abusing his powers enough. We need a good poll going. Whoever gets the most votes gets kicked off the fucking island. put my name on it too. come at me!


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2012)

Ill pack a lipper for ya tho nig. lol 

You went cold turkey with the dip, no gums or patches? that fear is a good motivator though. i had something on the inside of my cheek. turned out i just bit it or something.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 3, 2012)

Where is that Jew who use to hang around this parts? he used to always want to save money, whats his face? can't recall his name, he use to bring some nice stories up in here.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 3, 2012)

Josh


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol NiagaraBalls.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> Ill pack a lipper for ya tho nig.
> 
> You went cold turkey, no gums or patches? fear is a good motivator though. i was motivated to quit everything when my pops passed but you slowly creep back into those habits.



It's only been a week, but yeah...cold turkey........I've been dipping for 25+ years. Probably a yeast infection, but my tongue scared me.....I can't live without a tongue.


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2012)

He has a huge following of BBW flunkies on his fb page. Hes pimp ill give him that.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> He has a huge following of BBW flunkies on his fb page. Hes pimp ill give him that.



The Jew is Pimp?


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2012)

Hes got the late 90's pimp caddy on gold rims too


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm craving a big fat dip right now....I always do after I eat.


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2012)

i do it during bong rips, so the spit can drool down into the bong and flavor things up a bit. i know, i know....bizare and creepy, possibly a lil sexual. but we all have vices alfred. lord knows i do.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> He (captn) is simply not abusing his powers enough. We need a good poll going. Whoever gets the most votes gets kicked off the fucking island. put my name on it too. come at me!


 they all need to come at me bro


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2012)

^ Thats what im saying. Im telling skinny nicky now to fucking come @ me bro!! When i saw that thread about HeavyIrons new title, i thought it was gonna be "faggot."

and fuck prince. if hes the prince gena is the king cause shes more jerked.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2012)

My English Lit. teacher wrote the word "scatology" on out chalk board today. No shit. What could be better!?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ Thats what im saying. Im telling skinny nicky now to fucking come @ me bro!! When i saw that thread about HeavyIrons new title, i thought it was gonna be "faggot."
> 
> and fuck prince. if hes the prince gena is the king cause shes more jerked.


Amen fuck them all..most of all curt james in knob gobblers Pa ..
come at me bro


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2012)

I was watching bill murray in Groundhogs day and kept thinking about fucking faggots from gobblers knob and their weird traditions.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> I was watching bill murray in Groundhogs day and kept thinking about fucking faggots from gobblers knob and their weird traditions.


 every year the gobble knobs like curt james


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 3, 2012)

^^^^


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 3, 2012)

Is there such a thing as good coke anymore JFC talk about bunk gear, I'm gonna have to kill a nigga


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)

Killem nigga^^But there be sum good coke in FL nigga


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2012)

i think airsealed is here on im now. good shit

they had somas and other shit as well as gearsasis


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> i think airsealed is here on im now. good shit
> 
> they had somas and other shit as well as gearsasis


 
its airsealed 2..I think it might be a knockoff.but I don't know


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2012)

> airsealed *2*


hmm i wonder if its because its like a re-birth?  or maybe they're full of shit scammers. one never knows in the gearsasis game. but....amazon is havin a sale on fina cartridges. thats all i know.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)

Don't know referance genx regenxxx and reregenXXXX...they sent me a vial a few weeks ago its been 2years almost only short 7 + they say they are still in bizz but they are taking orders but trying to catch up..2 years now that a wait
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Big true story


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2012)

was that 1 long sentence? jfc my temple hurts reading your insane ramblings, but that cat being kicked airborne made it worth it for me, i think.


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2012)

ok i decyphered. you received gears after a 2 yr wait? well to be fair, airsealed is alllllll the way in Estonia. just be happy you got your gears and people will finally think you lift.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> was that 1 long sentence? jfc my temple hurts reading your insane ramblings






Werd!! Deciphering DGG's posts is like cracking The Da Vinci Code.  Congrats SFW.


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2012)

i might get my asshole licked tonight!!!


----------



## independent (Feb 4, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> i might get my asshole licked tonight!!!



make sure you get the finger too.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> ok i decyphered. you received gears after a 2 yr wait? well to be fair, airsealed is alllllll the way in Estonia. just be happy you got your gears and people will finally think you lift.


 I was really high when i wrote that..I'm half way there again so as the night moves forward, more run on sentance


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> ok i decyphered. you received gears after a 2 yr wait? well to be fair, airsealed is alllllll the way in Estonia. just be happy you got your gears and people will finally think you lift.


 Regenxx will be back rescamming


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2012)

Homos.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> i think airsealed is here on im now. good shit
> 
> they had somas and other shit as well as gearsasis


 
 . . what all the little jewlets scrambling for a rep position


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 4, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Where is that Jew who use to hang around this parts? he used to always want to save money, whats his face? can't recall his name, he use to bring some nice stories up in here.



I think you should post one.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 4, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> i might get my asshole licked tonight!!!




By a woman??


I've decided my current dick doesn't go down on me enough, even thou I take his cock to the back of my throat. I've decided to sit on his face tonight.


I'm gonna get in the shower...


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes by my g/f. She eats my asshole whenever i say so.  

And I'll repay the favor by allowing her to consume the Magic (is what i call my semen) the flows from the worlds favor pipe line


----------



## CG (Feb 4, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Yes by my g/f. She eats my asshole whenever i say so.
> 
> And I'll repay the favor by allowing her to consume the Magic (is what i call my semen) the flows from the worlds favor pipe line



Consider me jelly, bra


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2012)

Guess which IM member?






YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 4, 2012)

kos vs tesla


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2012)

Halitosis is alive and well in these parts!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2012)

PRIP--it's been awhile!


----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2012)

> kos vs tesla


no. but lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 5, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I think you should post one.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2012)

50 minutes until The Puppy Bowl kicks off my niggggggas


----------



## Saney (Feb 5, 2012)

i spilled a cup off coffee all over my Laptop's keyboard... 

(i'm on the laptop right now)

And its a good thing i put tons of sugar in my coffee or i'd be out 1,200$


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 5, 2012)

SFW said:


> 50 minutes until The Puppy Bowl kicks off my niggggggas


 been watching too knigg


----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2012)

Now that the Super Bowl is over I think I'll masturbate furiously to the Golden Girls.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 5, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Now that the Super Bowl is over I think I'll masturbate furiously to the Golden Girls.


----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2012)

you ever walk into the gondu mart to pick up a soda or something and then you see those packs of incense just staring at you and you need to buy like 5 of em.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 5, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 5, 2012)

SFW said:


> you ever walk into the gondu mart to pick up a soda or something and then you see those packs of incense just staring at you and you need to buy like 5 of em.


The incense are always conveniently located next to the rolling papers. Those dotheads are a considerate bunch of enablers.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 6, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> The incense are always conveniently located next to the rolling papers. Those dotheads are a considerate bunch of enablers.






down in pompano beach fl right now handleing sum bizz.....just about to grab a


----------



## independent (Feb 6, 2012)

Research on the safety of synthetic cannabis is only now becoming available. Initial studies are focused on the role of synthetic cannabis and psychosis. It seems likely that synthetic cannabis can precipitate psychosis and in some cases it is prolonged. These studies suggest that synthetic cannabinoid intoxication is associated with acute psychosis, worsening of previously stable psychotic disorders, and also may have the ability to trigger a chronic (long-term) psychotic disorder among vulnerable individuals such as those with a family history of mental illness.

GICH.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 6, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Research on the safety of synthetic cannabis is only now becoming available. Initial studies are focused on the role of synthetic cannabis and psychosis. It seems likely that synthetic cannabis can precipitate psychosis and in some cases it is prolonged. These studies suggest that synthetic cannabinoid intoxication is associated with acute psychosis, worsening of previously stable psychotic disorders, and also may have the ability to trigger a chronic (long-term) psychotic disorder among vulnerable individuals such as those with a family history of mental illness.
> 
> GICH.


 That answer why half these niggas up in this place are crazy


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 6, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 6, 2012)

Jamie is the best ....BAR NONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 6, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Jamie is the best ....BAR NONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 6, 2012)

SilentBob187 said:


>


 

I love it


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 6, 2012)

YouTube Video










FLorida any questions


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2012)

That just happened!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 7, 2012)

I took this picture of pussy at the Hemingway House in Key West this weekend and wondered if anyone in the CT has raped a 5 toed cat before?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2012)

This is Knowshon Moreno's vanity plate on his Bentley after he got popped for a deuce last night. lol







Knowshon Moreno Arrested for DUI -- License Plate Read 'SAUCED' | TMZ.com


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 7, 2012)

Knowshon is a dumb mother fucker from UGA who probably didn't see a classroom once in his college career.


----------



## SFW (Feb 7, 2012)

Robbie needs to get some blackjack going on his site. A small gambling section would be sweet. id love to take some of you guys' money.


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2012)

Nobody can beat me in Poker


----------



## SFW (Feb 7, 2012)

what about him?


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> what about him?



He doesn't visit IM so he's not a factor.

You on the other hand, are just a whiny, short, fat girl loving, Deep fried, talentless, whopper


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't get what this thread is suppose to be about...

Oh well...




 More creepy here


----------



## SFW (Feb 7, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> He doesn't visit IM so he's not a factor.
> 
> You on the other hand, are just a whiny, short, fat girl loving, Deep fried, talentless, whopper


lil pretentious of you to think you could beat anyone on IM in poker. you'd probably lose at go fish. anyway ask your dad about it. (gambling sub forum) i know you guys are kinda tight


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tesla said:


> This is Knowshon Moreno's vanity plate on his Bentley after he got popped for a deuce last night. lol










YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I don't get what this thread is suppose to be about...
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> ...



Really? Read the title of the thread. It's pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> lil pretentious of you to think you could beat anyone on IM in poker. you'd probably lose at go fish. anyway ask your dad about it. (gambling sub forum) i know you guys are kinda tight


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 8, 2012)

lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 8, 2012)

where the fuck is the captn' JFC,  28 posts and already in the CT


----------



## CG (Feb 8, 2012)

Srs. What the fuck is up around here? Fuckin noobs invading the ct? I stalked this motherfucker for 6 months before I even said a word, and I fuckin predate the thrad by fuggin years..


----------



## independent (Feb 8, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Srs. What the fuck is up around here? Fuckin noobs invading the ct? I stalked this motherfucker for 6 months before I even said a word, and I fuckin predate the thrad by fuggin years..



You stopped showing cock pics so we lost interest.


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2012)

Chess Master!


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2012)

FYI: If you are under 250lbs, you are small and unjerked


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Chess Master!



I bet you $50 on a chess game, put up or hush up. set the game on yahoo games, loser pays up via paypal.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> FYI: If you are under 250lbs, you are small and unjerked


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I bet you $50 on a chess game, put up or hush up. set the game on yahoo games, loser pays up via paypal.



i'd crush you


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> i'd crush you


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 8, 2012)

Played Jenga, Merlot, APed the brunette, drape escape.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 9, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> where the fuck is the captn' JFC,  28 posts and already in the CT



I'm off chasing trannies in Indonesia.... I can't believe the DRSE is allowing all these fags from the pit take over AG ...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm off chasing trannies in Indonesia.... I can't believe the DRSE is allowing all these fags from the pit take over AG ...




I thought you were the AG mod?  

Maybe it's time for some law and order in this town sheriff?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm off chasing trannies in Indonesia.... I can't believe the DRSE is allowing all these fags from the pit take over AG ...



Will pics be made avaliable


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 9, 2012)

Fucking frustrating assed day, thought I would bump this thread.  Anyone got a good AP story?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 9, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Fucking frustrating assed day, thought I would bump this thread.  Anyone got a good AP story?



Werd! I'm AP with 6" blonde ... 24yrs old with big titties!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 9, 2012)

I raped a few farm animals today.


----------



## independent (Feb 10, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Fucking frustrating assed day, thought I would bump this thread.  Anyone got a good AP story?



Does having sex with the wife count?


----------



## Saney (Feb 10, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Does having sex with the wife count?



Yes!


----------



## Saney (Feb 10, 2012)

Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know (feat. Kimbra) - official video - YouTube







YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Feb 10, 2012)

^ wanna hug it out champ?


----------



## Saney (Feb 10, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ wanna hug it out champ?



Nobody will give me a hug. Cause I act like a total fag and would grab their ass


----------



## independent (Feb 10, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Yes!



Well I guess I dont have any stories to tell.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2012)

Some fag who looked just like Morrissey was walking this little mini fucking Poodle and it bit me in the ankle as I went to get the mail..........Little fukkin' thing...I shoulda cunt slapped Morrissey and punted the dog into the pool.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2012)

R.I.P. Whitney   


What the hell is going on?  Fuck!!!








YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 11, 2012)

WTF You talking about?


----------



## SFW (Feb 11, 2012)

> What the hell is going on? Fuck!!!


Damn. All that clean living, you'd of thought she'd live forever.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2012)

SFW said:


> Damn. All that clean living, you'd of thought she'd live forever.




I know she had vices(we all do)...I'm just pissed....I loved Whitney in her prime.


----------



## SFW (Feb 11, 2012)

There was some talk that simon was gonna sign her for an american idol season. i personally dont give a shit about that lousy show but it would of been a good gig for her. Well, she has a new gig now feeding the bugs 














 al


----------



## Tesla (Feb 11, 2012)

SFW said:


> There was some talk that simon was gonna sign her for an american idol season. i personally dont give a shit about that lousy show but it would of been a good gig for her.


 

Kinda woulda been like Paula Abdul...All pilled up and shit. LOL













 al[/QUOTE]


----------



## Saney (Feb 11, 2012)

I loved her voice more than any other's.. 

I almost miss her as much as I miss the Tren <3


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## cc-10 (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## CG (Feb 13, 2012)

None of you knob gobblers crying over whitney??


Edit: oops lol I was wrong


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 13, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 13, 2012)

big pimpin said:


> YouTube Video



wtf?


----------



## CG (Feb 13, 2012)

alec baldwin kicked the bucket????


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 14, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> alec baldwin kicked the bucket????




I wish.  Stop teasing me.


----------



## CG (Feb 14, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I wish.  Stop teasing me.



Lol that was the rumor mill at 3am


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 14, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Tesla (Feb 15, 2012)

AG has gone to hell..........Are you sure this isn't BB.com........???


Damm juvenile flaming faggots have over run this place.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 15, 2012)

Tesla said:


> AG has gone to hell..........Are you sure this isn't BB.com........???
> 
> 
> Damm juvenile flaming faggots have over run this place.



The mod shall take the heat, just like a coach takes the heat for its team doing bad.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 15, 2012)

Where is that semi big Aussie anyways?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 15, 2012)

Pozzing Kangaroos.........Who knows.......Sad state of affairs to say the least.


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2012)

Had some amazing AP action on V-Day.. I even got the butt the morning after.. but i spent sooo much money and i don't even have a job!!

Card and Stuffed Talking dog = 30$

Breaking Dawn Part 1 = 25$

Leather Case for her Kindle Fire = 40$

Breaking Dawn Part 1 photo frame = 5$

Dinner = 70$

Outfit I bought for the Occasion = 90$

Lunch After the next day 30$

Getting your asshole eaten out cause your some big sexy stud muffin who watches tranny porn inbetween AP sessions to get your cawk hard again = Priceless


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 16, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Had some amazing AP action on V-Day.. I even got the butt the morning after.. but i spent sooo much money and i don't even have a job!!
> 
> Card and Stuffed Talking dog = 30$
> 
> ...


----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2012)

Props Saney...sounds like good times...........

My AP stories usually increase when I'm on Gearsasis................


Gearsisis coming soon.  


Let's get it mah kniggerachis!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 16, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Had some amazing AP action on V-Day.. I even got the butt the morning after.. but i spent sooo much money and i don't even have a job!!
> 
> Card and Stuffed Talking dog = 30$
> 
> ...


 
Saney .you buying shit for yoself again..They make meds for shit like that.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2012)

This thread is epic.


----------



## independent (Feb 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> This thread is epic.



GTFO. This thread should be password protected.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2012)

I didn't want in your fag club anyway....


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I didn't want in your fag club anyway....



Whoa whoa whoa... Heavyiron is calling the DRSE a club for Faggots? oh hell no!

a Negging is in order!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd love to see the DRSE go neg for neg with heavy.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ wish granted


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I didn't want in your fag club anyway....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 16, 2012)

Fuck this nigga heavy


----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2012)

Kniggs...I'm Jones'n hard for a fat Prip....


----------



## vortrit (Feb 16, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Kniggs...I'm Jones'n hard for a fat Prip....



I had a few like two weeks ago. It was pretty nice, but I only like it from time to time these days. It's rare, but enjoyable.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2012)

vortrit said:


> I had a few like two weeks ago. It was pretty nice, but I only like it from time to time these days. It's rare, but enjoyable.



I haven't had a rip in over a year....WTF???


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2012)

Prop, Ace, Winny.

that's what you use when you wanna get Terked & Jan


----------



## independent (Feb 17, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Prop, Ace, Winny.
> 
> that's what you use when you wanna get Terked & Jan



And formeron.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> And formeron.



Yes, and Formeron


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)

Can somebody drop a bomb in AG and just leave the CT here.....I swear these pussies can't handle their gear and end up like bitches with gyno fighting with each other.....


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2012)

tesla said:


> can somebody drop a bomb in ag and just leave the ct here.....i swear these pussies can't handle their gear and end up like bitches with gyno fighting with each other.....



+1


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)

I swear it's beyond sad.......My 12 yr. old Niece is more mature than these knobs.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm gonna kill that yappy fucking dog next door.






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)

Time for some eggs....


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm drunk as FUCK!!!! 

5 long islands, and 1 pint of Miller lite.. i'm ready to screw some fat girls!!!

Might just suck some pussy tonight!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2012)

Fucking lightweight.......I expected more from my Nephy.


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Fucking lightweight.......I expected more from my Nephy.



How about one weird ass AP story?

that's right, it's a fucking weird one.. and i know how much you guys love them!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Feb 18, 2012)

hahahaha


----------



## independent (Feb 18, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> How about one weird ass AP story?
> 
> that's right, it's a fucking weird one.. and i know how much you guys love them!



I have a weird ap story for you. Im married and I just got laid.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Not Bigs,

I can't stop eating eggs...... My fuck buddy wishes I would eat her more often.


----------



## independent (Feb 18, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Hey Not Bigs,
> 
> I can't stop eating eggs...... My fuck buddy wishes I would eat her more often.



Is she the one with the std?


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2012)

Lmfao ^


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## AdmiralRichard (Feb 18, 2012)

Bunch of blue gum lovers up in this place matey


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Feb 18, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Fuck this nigga heavy


One angry guy? Whats up with you?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2012)

at least i got a good AP story


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 18, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is she the one with the std?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2012)

Shwing


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2012)

Mountain Biking is a brutal sport.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2012)

^^^^ that leg looks unjerked and pale


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> ^^^^ that leg looks unjerked and pale



It's my Forearm dumbass.........I got a hole in it about an 1/4 inch deep after I cleaned it out.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2012)

Tesla said:


> It's my Forearm dumbass.........I got a hole in it about an 1/4 inch deep after I cleaned it out.


 You get my point tooth pick legs and arms


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> You get my point tooth pick legs and arms



You wanna compare measurements you unjerked fukkin' twerp.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2012)

Tesla said:


> You wanna compare measurements you unjerked fukkin' twerp.


 I'll be up in cali in 3 weeks we will meet on the field of battle, you're going out like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Whitney. Houston


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm coming for you bro..


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> I'm coming for you bro..




Bring it my good knigg..............Off to the drug store to buy some gauze to fill this hole up in my forearm.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Bring it my good knigg..............Off to the drug store to buy some gauze to fill this hole up in my forearm.


 
While you at it get sum for your pussy its dripping


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> While you at it get sum for your pussy its dripping



When did you become such a dick head?

For some reason I always thought you were cool, especially when you just posted


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2012)

^^^^i thought u could take a joke nigga but look into that thing for your pussy..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2012)

Pussy is all "gauzed up" 

Time for a shot of Sailor Jerry.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Mountain Biking is a brutal sport.



whats the worst thing about mountain biking?




telling your parents you're a fag


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> whats the worst thing about mountain biking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or that you're a scrawny, non prop having, Testies smaller than Rainsins in my cereal, NOT BIG


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Or that you're a scrawny, non prop having, Testies smaller than Rainsins in my cereal, NOT BIG


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2012)

All I know is that I can OHP 170lbs and TheCaptn can't.. or Tesla


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> All I know is that I can OHP 170lbs and TheCaptn can't.. or Tesla



true that!


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2012)

So, i think until you are big enough, that you should start forcing yourself to LHJO to Tranny porn


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 19, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> So, i think until you are big enough, that you should start forcing yourself to LHJO to Tranny porn




The Captn' does this already.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> All I know is that I can OHP 170lbs and TheCaptn can't.. or Tesla



Pure speculation on your part, Saney.

I can OHP this coldie right now I know that much. lol....


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Pure speculation on your part, Saney.
> 
> I can OHP this coldie right now I know that much. lol....



Well, I think as you being my uncle, that you should be bigger and stronger than your Nephy... Just sayin


Plus, all you need to OHP is a few vials of Prop  and some Clomiphene


----------



## bmw (Feb 19, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> So, i think until you are big enough, that you should start forcing yourself to LHJO to Tranny porn



what's there to force?  I enthusiastically LHJO to trannies all the time.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> whats the worst thing about mountain biking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
and the Prickly pear taken intra-anally


----------



## vortrit (Feb 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> whats the worst thing about mountain biking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al don't have parents. He was created from monkey parts in a lab.


----------



## 240PLUS (Feb 19, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> and the Prickly pear taken intra-anally



Love the Chuck Norris


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> whats the worst thing about mountain biking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
At least I do cardio you eff-stiks........


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2012)

Cardio is for Not Bigs


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Cardio is for Not Bigs


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2012)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2012)

^^^^good song


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2012)

Tesla said:


> At least I do cardio you eff-stiks........



cardio =  3-way dutch rudders with helmet-wearing trannies


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>







Speaking of cats, where the fuck is WillP.........???


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 19, 2012)

I owe you reps for the vid Tesla!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I owe you reps for the vid Tesla!




Is he wearing RayBan Wayfarers or Vuarnet sunglasses?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 19, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Is he wearing RayBan Wayfarers or Vuarnet sunglasses?



That's a tough question.  Vuarnet sunglasses were an 80's thing and the RayBan are usually black. I'd go with RayBan.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 19, 2012)

I heard Al was a really, really big Ryan Reynolds fan. Is this true?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Feb 19, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Speaking of cats, where the fuck is WillP.........???


 

dont you two talk on facebook everyday?


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> dont you two talk on facebook everyday?



Jealous?


----------



## independent (Feb 20, 2012)

Alright you homo's need some advice. I want to add something to my trt but dont wanna get crazy, Im not looking to do a major blast. I wanna keep it somewhat healthy, maybe some deca? I like winny but I know its hard on the lipids.


----------



## Hench (Feb 20, 2012)

^I'd just up the test dose if I were you. 500mg pw for 10 weeks would be a nice start.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 20, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Alright you homo's need some advice. I want to add something to my trt but dont wanna get crazy, Im not looking to do a major blast. I wanna keep it somewhat healthy, maybe some deca? I like winny but I know its hard on the lipids.



Yes, Steroids are somewhat healthy. lol

What are ur goals?
Recomp?
Bulk?
Cut?


----------



## independent (Feb 20, 2012)

Hench said:


> ^I'd just up the test dose if I were you. 500mg pw for 10 weeks would be a nice start.



That would be the most logical idea but I need to keep the sides to a minimum. I would break out like a mofo at that dose.


----------



## independent (Feb 20, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Yes, Steroids are somewhat healthy. lol
> 
> What are ur goals?
> Recomp?
> ...



I guess it would be lean bulk, Im probably 10-12% bf now. Im not looking to do it in 8 weeks either, Im just looking for a little kick to my trt. Im in it for the long haul.


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 20, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I guess it would be lean bulk, Im probably 10-12% bf now. Im not looking to do it in 8 weeks either, Im just looking for a little kick to my trt. Im in it for the long haul.


be the first bad ass on here to use tren as hrt. Maybe 700mg a week for 10 yrs?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 20, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> be the first bad ass on here to use tren as hrt. Maybe 700mg a week for 10 yrs?



LOL

Have you taken Tren before?


What about a low dose of Tren E at say 200-300mg/week?


----------



## independent (Feb 20, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> be the first bad ass on here to use tren as hrt. Maybe 700mg a week for 10 yrs?



Tren doesnt work. Take a look at all the guys here that are running it at high doses, Im not impressed.


----------



## independent (Feb 20, 2012)

Tesla said:


> LOL
> 
> Have you taken Tren before?
> 
> ...



No tren for me. Maybe I should just use neovar.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 20, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Tren doesnt work.



Tren is The Ferrari of gear.........If these knobs you speak of aren't getting results than their gear is bunk or they don't SFW or eat right.


----------



## independent (Feb 20, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Tren is The Ferrari of gear.........If these knobs you speak of aren't getting results than their gear is bunk or they don't SFW or eat right.



Just go to the anabolic section here a take a look. Tren is bunk. Actually After some of the logs I read Im starting to think that steroids dont even work.


----------



## independent (Feb 20, 2012)

This is what i want to look like.

Erotic jacked fe ... - XNXX.COM


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 20, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> This is what i want to look like.
> 
> Erotic jacked fe ... - XNXX.COM


maybe you should just save yer money up for that great tit job, and a whole mess of baby oil


----------



## Hench (Feb 20, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> That would be the most logical idea but I need to keep the sides to a minimum. I would break out like a mofo at that dose.



Fair enough. Best bet might be Var 75-100mg per day for 8 weeks. Should notice some nice strength increases and a hardening effect at your bf, with little to no sides.


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 20, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I guess it would be lean bulk, Im probably 10-12% bf now. Im not looking to do it in 8 weeks either, Im just looking for a little kick to my trt. Im in it for the long haul.


Have you considered EQ? Pretty mild


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2012)

EQ would be a great Low Side Addition

An easy going Oral would be another idea

Or just 200mg Deca EW would bump you up a tad. Just keep a good AI on hand.


----------



## independent (Feb 20, 2012)

would eq be better than deca you think?


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2012)

EQ is not as strong, and not as much Estrogen as Deca.

If you are only going to use a tad bit of either, then use Deca so you'll at least notice something.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2012)

SilentBob187 said:


>



Thanks for posing for that one too SilentBob! You're the best!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2012)

Tesla said:


>



Violating image shack code is a serious offense on the interwebz.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 20, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Violating image shack code is a serious offense on the interwebz.



Can you see da titty. Vort?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 20, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Thanks for posing for that one too SilentBob! You're the best!



I sacrificed many things for that shoot.  Food however was not one of them.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 20, 2012)

I think Mick needs another bump. LOL







YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I think Mick needs another bump. LOL



I was just jamming to this shit. 






YouTube Video











Charlie Watts! FTW!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2012)

might be off to Cambodia on a paid trip in a few days Kniglets . . some crazy shit up in that der jungle!


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2012)

You're all small and Not Big'ish


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> You're all small and Not Big'ish



im heading that way . . two days of poos and spews . . living off rice and ants . . Asians are so poor!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 21, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> im heading that way . . two days of poos and spews . . living off rice and ants . . Asians are so poor!



And the little tranny gooks will be the next ones to steal your wallet


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2012)

Just squatted 260lbs for 10 bitches..

Bet none of ya'll can match those numbers!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2012)

I have to cheat tonight...Haven't had anything bad since The Superbowl....Should I go to Subway for a Footlong Roast Beef or just say fuck it and go Jay Cutler style with a Double Double Cheeseburger from In N Out Burger.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 21, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I have to cheat tonight...Haven't had anything bad since The Superbowl....Should I go to Subway for a Footlong Roast Beef or just say fuck it and go Jay Cutler style with a Double Double Cheeseburger from In N Out Burger.


Subway barely qualifies as cheating, get the burger, but also a pint of ben n jerry's for dessert. Wash all that down with a tall dark high point ale, then pick a fight with a neighbor.






GICH


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## CG (Feb 22, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


>



LOL where's CD?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Just squatted 260lbs for 10 bitches..
> 
> Bet none of ya'll can match those numbers!



 .... um 360 x 5, and Im the weakest Jew on the CT


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> .... um 360 x 5, and Im the weakest Jew on the CT



damn 360 for 5?

I gots me some catching up to do!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 22, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> LOL where's CD?



Posting as saney/silverback?


----------



## SFW (Feb 22, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2012)

Lunch dude, needs some Tren Ace


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Posting as saney/silverback?


----------



## independent (Feb 22, 2012)

Would it be ok to masturbate in my car at the gym while watching the women doing cardio?


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 22, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Would it be ok to masturbate in my car at the gym while watching the women doing cardio?


Yes, this is precisely the reason for all the windows. So you can watch their asses jiggle in spandex.


----------



## independent (Feb 22, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Yes, this is precisely the reason for all the windows. So you can watch their asses jiggle in spandex.



I have to remember to bring some handi wipes tonight.


----------



## CG (Feb 22, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I have to remember to bring some handi wipes tonight.



 lol


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2012)

I wonder if this is Saney's secret?






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2012)

My secret to what? I'm fat and i don't work abs.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> My secret to what? I'm fat and i don't work abs.


 
You looked kinda skinny(in a good way) in the last pic I saw.....Kinda like some abs were trying to poke thru.


----------



## independent (Feb 22, 2012)

Will deca make me look like saney?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Will deca make me look like saney?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2012)

72 and sunny in Cali....I might hit the pool for a couple hours and try to get my tan-on in lieu of SFW....Fuck SFW.....Getting Nigged up like Geared Jesus is more important.


----------



## independent (Feb 22, 2012)

Tesla said:


> 72 and sunny in Cali....I might hit the pool for a couple hours and try to get my tan-on in lieu of SFW....Fuck SFW.....Getting Nigged up like Geared Jesus is more important.



I know its great, but I wish it would rain. Need some fucking snow.


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Will deca make me look like saney?



Sleep my child.... SLEEEEEEP


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 22, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Will deca make me look like saney?


Fat and with tits? maybe do you even workout


----------



## independent (Feb 22, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Fat and with tits? maybe do you even workout



DO i HAVE TO WORKOUT ON DECA?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> DO i HAVE TO WORKOUT ON DECA?



Fuck No.......Just Pinn Gear and party......


----------



## vortrit (Feb 22, 2012)

Tesla said:


> 72 and sunny in Cali....I might hit the pool for a couple hours and try to get my tan-on in lieu of SFW....Fuck SFW.....Getting Nigged up like Geared Jesus is more important.



Do the warmer temps make your anus more leaky than usual?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Do the warmer temps make your anus more leaky than usual?




I wrote a song about Vort......It's titled...."I'm so miserable without you, it's almost like having you around"


----------



## vortrit (Feb 22, 2012)

tesla said:


> i wrote a song about vort......it's titled...."i'm so miserable without you, it's almost like having you around"



lawl!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 23, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Do the warmer temps make your anus more leaky than usual?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Fuck No.......Just Pinn Gear and party......


 ^^^^This moe this


----------



## independent (Feb 23, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> ^^^^This moe this



High? Drunk?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 23, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> High? Drunk?


 the perc and jonny red cycle is working


----------



## vortrit (Feb 24, 2012)

Where's the tren smiley?


----------



## SFW (Feb 25, 2012)

This is so accurate thats its scary.






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> This is so accurate thats its scary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 fucking moron that guy is.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 25, 2012)

is that a roid rage? shit i hit her just for fun when she's slow to fill the glasses with merlot


----------



## SFW (Feb 26, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> the perc and jonny red cycle is working


----------



## Tesla (Feb 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> This is so accurate thats its scary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that this chick from 
Clerks?????  LOL







YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2012)

I hugged a skank last night


----------



## Tesla (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats I guess.......


----------



## independent (Feb 26, 2012)

pinning hcg today, will it get me jerked?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 26, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> pinning hcg today, will it get me jerked?


 
Your Gnads will be jerked........Lay naked in the tanning booth to get them tan as well.


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2012)

after I hugged a skank, then a fat girl came over to tell me she was a 21 year old Catholic virgin and won't Smush until she's married.. and she stayed for like 90 minutes before she decided to leave ... exhausting


----------



## independent (Feb 26, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Your Gnads will be jerked........Lay naked in the tanning booth to get them tan as well.



They are gonna get so jerked I might need to spray tan them.


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 26, 2012)

Spray tanned testes, ooh that's a good song title.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 26, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Spray tanned testes, ooh that's a good song title.


 
Good name for a band as well.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Feb 26, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 26, 2012)

^^^^^HAHaha


----------



## independent (Feb 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> YouTube Video



This is why I put disc brakes on my electric wheelchair.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you think he felt dishonored and *had* to kill himself? I mean he was a cripple. He was already dead to me.


----------



## independent (Feb 26, 2012)

I pinned some hcg today and my nuts are still small, I think its bunk.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## independent (Feb 26, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>



Tell your mom to text me some of those pics too.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 26, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Tell your mom to text me some of those pics too.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Feb 27, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING N1GGGER SHIT!

I cant even tell you HOW many cops and nignogs are out there on Colonial Ave in orlando. Full riot gear, i mean i seen cops that looked like the michelin man/robo cop with nigs scattering in all direction. I see this shit wall of chaos coming at me, so i literally jumped the median and gunned it. walls of lights and negroes descending from everywhere. everywhere! chaos. I dunno wtf is going on down here, did Obama pass away or something?


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 27, 2012)

So this is where all the not-bigs and ejaculoid abusers still hangout?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> HOLY FUCKING N1GGGER SHIT!
> 
> I cant even tell you HOW many cops and nignogs are out there on Colonial Ave in orlando. Full riot gear, i mean i seen cops that looked like the michelin man/robo cop with nigs scattering in all direction. I see this shit wall of chaos coming at me, so i literally jumped the median and gunned it. walls of lights and negroes descending from everywhere. everywhere! chaos. I dunno wtf is going on down here, did Obama pass away or something?



I hope you were on acid . . I just had a night on the magic mushrooms and ephedrine stack . . plenty of weird shit going down . . fucking rainbows and pixies . . one of the most bizzare nights on record! I think I'm over Indonesia now


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2012)

Got some good news and some bad news. Neither of which i'm allowed to share. 

Anyhow, me and my g/f are going to move in together then we're moving to Orlando so I can beat John's ass in a MMA fight.


----------



## independent (Feb 27, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Got some good news and some bad news. Neither of which i'm allowed to share.
> 
> Anyhow, me and my g/f are going to move in together then we're moving to Orlando so I can beat John's ass in a MMA fight.



Might as well just kill yourself now.


----------



## SFW (Feb 27, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I hope you were on acid . . I just had a night on the magic mushrooms and ephedrine stack . . plenty of weird shit going down . . fucking rainbows and pixies . . one of the most bizzare nights on record! I think I'm over Indonesia now


 
have you fornicated with any asian tranny natives yet?  I think the hiv rate in those areas has gotta be as high as south jersey, over where saney is. and as it turns out, those dems were rioting over nike's. Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> have you fornicated with any asian tranny natives yet?  I think the hiv rate in those areas has gotta be as high as south jersey, over where saney is. and as it turns out, those dems were rioting over nike's. Sounds about right to me.



The HIV rate in women between the ages of 18 and 24 is 75% in Atlantic City (South Jersey)

And lets just say I smushed a few young whores minus a rubba


----------



## CG (Feb 27, 2012)

The only people that get tested from ac are pros and johns... 99% of the female pop in ac were pros at one point or another


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2012)

I just finished eating Strawberry reserves straight from the jar.. no bread, no peanut butter, just plain old good ass fattening Jam!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2012)

Doogsy said:


> So this is where all the not-bigs and ejaculoid abusers still hangout?


 
Doogsy...wtf is up, knigg.........????

Love it when old BN'ers come outta the woodwork...

Get Joseph over here....I think when he married Katie he dissapeared...I remember when I told him to tell Katie I said Hi, he threatened to break my dome when he was all geared up...Then he mellowed out...



Where is Min?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 27, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> The HIV rate in women between the ages of 18 and 24 is 75% in Atlantic City (South Jersey)
> 
> And lets just say I smushed a few young whores minus a rubba


 

75% you bullshitting...Time to stay away from the NJ ladies


----------



## SFW (Feb 27, 2012)

im tyelling you, its gotta be like 75% are at risk for possible exposure. NOT 75% actually have HIV. There is no way a whole township would have that many Hivvy zombies running lose. CDC needs to quarantine NJ off if thats true. And then drop fire on it.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 28, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 28, 2012)

SFW said:


> HOLY FUCKING N1GGGER SHIT!
> 
> I cant even tell you HOW many cops and nignogs are out there on Colonial Ave in orlando. Full riot gear, i mean i seen cops that looked like the michelin man/robo cop with nigs scattering in all direction. I see this shit wall of chaos coming at me, so i literally jumped the median and gunned it. walls of lights and negroes descending from everywhere. everywhere! chaos. I dunno wtf is going on down here, did Obama pass away or something?




Dem new Jordan's must have come out.


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2012)

SFW said:


> im tyelling you, its gotta be like 75% are at risk for possible exposure. NOT 75% actually have HIV. There is no way a whole township would have that many Hivvy zombies running lose. CDC needs to quarantine NJ off if thats true. And then drop fire on it.



Umm bro, the study has been fucking done.. 75% of women between the age I mentioned earlier, have HIV already.. Atlantic City is the highest in the fucking USA for this.


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 28, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Doogsy...wtf is up, knigg.........????
> 
> Love it when old BN'ers come outta the woodwork...
> 
> ...



Man, same old shit different day! 

Lost touch the last couple of years due to law school, but graduated last summer and am looking for jobs just now.

Running security at a couple of local bars and have been SFW religiously, whilst pinning all sorts of exotic substances! Got a sweet source out here that has all the gear i could wish for. So Ive come a long way from getting using "The One" - best prohormone of all time


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 28, 2012)

I forget who's actually still here from the old BN days?

Roids, Willp, Jay_V, JW32hoops?


----------



## independent (Feb 28, 2012)

Dont forget 2nd gear.


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 28, 2012)

2nd Gear! The best OTC PTC ever produced


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2012)

Gay ass fucking 2nd gear LMFAO


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 28, 2012)

Who the fuck PCT's? Pussies that's who.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 28, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Feb 28, 2012)

Someone go over to BOP and ask DR.X if he wants to join us. That religious freak, charger driving fag. wait...


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2012)

SFW said:


> Someone go over to BOP and ask DR.X if he wants to join us. That religious freak, charger driving fag. wait...



I love you John!


----------



## secdrl (Feb 28, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Seriously bro, stfu. You're corny as hell. You're tired and played out. And you're fucking old.
> 
> Get a life, and a job. Stop living off the Gov. you fucking Gym Rat Demlet



Wow. That's a haymaker swing right there.


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Wow. That's a haymaker swing right there.



LMFAO I was actually just kidding and now he's ass raping me via PM's.


I'm sorry!!! I didn't mean it and it was only a JOKE!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 28, 2012)

SFW said:


> im tyelling you, its gotta be like 75% are at risk for possible exposure. NOT 75% actually have HIV. There is no way a whole township would have that many Hivvy zombies running lose. CDC needs to quarantine NJ off if thats true. And then drop fire on it.


 
they need to nuke it.In order to save said township


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2012)

Dennis was here. Teheheheheheheheh.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm slightly less fucked up than Curt James after he drank a four pack of Bartles and James.


----------



## CG (Feb 28, 2012)

vortrit said:


> I'm slightly less fucked up than Curt James after he drank a four pack of Bartles and James.



...wasted


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 29, 2012)

SFW said:


> Someone go over to BOP and ask DR.X if he wants to join us. That religious freak, charger driving fag. wait...



Werd!  Of all the BulkNut members, he was...... definitely one of them.  I say tell that Bible thumping, GWB pole smoking religious freak to get over here.  But, don't say shit to Shakes or Jason.  They'll put this effin' joint to sleep.


----------



## Saney (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey McGilf, you still small and blubbed and weak and worthless?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 29, 2012)

RIP Davy.....  








YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Feb 29, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Hey McGilf, you still small and blubbed and weak and worthless?



he probably looks like a china man now.


----------



## Saney (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol ^


----------



## CG (Feb 29, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Lol ^



All squinty and shit, eating flied lice, and looting fo jelemy rin!


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 29, 2012)

Gears??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Doogsy (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Doogsy (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Feb 29, 2012)

The old Bitty got ROCKED


----------



## Tesla (Feb 29, 2012)

No love for Davy??


----------



## ciulloboe (Mar 1, 2012)

that poor woman...LOL


----------



## PurePersian (Mar 1, 2012)

Doogsy said:


>


 This geezer is def thinking "PUNK ASS BITCH" mid swing...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2012)

For al


----------



## independent (Mar 1, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> For al



WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> WTF is wrong with you?



Hopefully a Psychiatrist knows how to help DGG,,


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> WTF is wrong with you?


 
What do you mean?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Hopefully a Psychiatrist knows how to help DGG,,


 I'm in cali right now I'v come for the cat rapper al and his canola oil


----------



## Saney (Mar 1, 2012)

I think i pooped myself


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2012)

Sup niggers!  Yep, I am starting to look a bit like a chinaman these days.  I'm not sure, but I think I've got a Chinese accent now.  Still working to get my big back.  I got a gears hook up here, but a fukking test E & Eq cycle would be 3400RMB or just over $500 USD!  Fukking way too much.  I just might have to use beastdrol and shit.....  and use creatiine and LHJO for PCT.  

Perhaps I could order some gears and pick them up in Bama when I go back in July.  I reckon I could always stick it up my arse when I go thru customs.  The balloon trick supposedly works pretty well.  Although, IDK if I could swallow a whole vial and it would prolly hurt pretty badly coming back out.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I think i pooped myself


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2012)

Under 220! FML and those rice eating LBFMs! I need to SFW and gears!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup niggers! Yep, I am starting to look a bit like a chinaman these days. I'm not sure, but I think I've got a Chinese accent now. Still working to get my big back. I got a gears hook up here, but a fukking test E & Eq cycle would be 3400RMB or just over $500 USD! Fukking way too much. I just might have to use beastdrol and shit..... and use creatiine and LHJO for PCT.
> 
> Perhaps I could order some gears and pick them up in Bama when I go back in July. I reckon I could always stick it up my arse when I go thru customs. The balloon trick supposedly works pretty well. Although, IDK if I could swallow a whole vial and it would prolly hurt pretty badly coming back out.


 
All you need is *The One*, knigglet!!!


I can't remember who made this photo back when I abused The One at BN... I think SFW or Doogsy made it.


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 2, 2012)

Hahaha LMAO! I still actually have The One T shirt i got sent with the product! Might wear that mofo when i SFW tonight! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5QJ9i_o5vo


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 2, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Perhaps I could order some gears and pick them up in Bama when I go back in July.  I reckon I could always stick it up my arse when I go thru customs.  The balloon trick supposedly works pretty well.  Although, IDK if I could swallow a whole vial and it would prolly hurt pretty badly coming back out.







DO IT!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2012)

Doogsy said:


> Hahaha LMAO! I still actually have The One T shirt i got sent with the product! Might wear that mofo when i SFW tonight!
> 
> My New Haircut: Original Version - YouTube


 

"Not now Chief, I'm in the fuckin' zone" 

"I'm gonna drink Heinekens and Jager bombs all fukkin' night"

LOL


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2012)

I gotta poop!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I gotta poop!


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> "Not now Chief, I'm in the fuckin' zone"
> 
> "I'm gonna drink Heinekens and Jager bombs all fukkin' night"
> 
> LOL



Cant wait til im this jacked and tan


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> "Not now Chief, I'm in the fuckin' zone"
> 
> "I'm gonna drink Heinekens and Jager bombs all fukkin' night"
> 
> LOL



 i'm on to your cat raping in cali , just call me Jim rockford


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2012)

Doogsy said:


> Cant wait til im this jacked and tan



I think i'm more jacked than all them Wops put together.. just not nearly as tan.


----------



## squigader (Mar 2, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup niggers!  Yep, I am starting to look a bit like a chinaman these days.  I'm not sure, but I think I've got a Chinese accent now.  Still working to get my big back.  I got a gears hook up here, but a fukking test E & Eq cycle would be 3400RMB or just over $500 USD!  Fukking way too much.  I just might have to use beastdrol and shit.....  and use creatiine and LHJO for PCT.
> 
> Perhaps I could order some gears and pick them up in Bama when I go back in July.  I reckon I could always stick it up my arse when I go thru customs.  The balloon trick supposedly works pretty well.  Although, IDK if I could swallow a whole vial and it would prolly hurt pretty badly coming back out.



Get a friend to mail to you. Don't send too much, and hide the vials in something else. Declare the value as something fairly low (under $50) and make the package look uninteresting. If they send it through one of the faster methods by (DHL, UPS, etc.), odds are low that it'll get opened.

Have you tried ordering online? I'm sure there must be a sponsor here who ships to China.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I think i'm more jacked than all them Wops put together.. just not nearly as tan.



Where is the photo shopped pic of this that J-Dubb had?....Shit was funny with all us BN'ers in it...


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Where is the photo shopped pic of this that J-Dubb had?....Shit was funny with all us BN'ers in it...



I was trying to find that, but only saw the origional


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2012)

Doogsy said:


> I was trying to find that, but only saw the origional



I PM'ed J-Dubb on FB...I know he's got it!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2012)

Ban DGG  

Get with it, Capt'n.


----------



## independent (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/157054-iml-first-tranny.html


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Ban DGG
> 
> Get with it, Capt'n.


 Come at me (bro) cat raper


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Ban DGG
> 
> Get with it, Capt'n.


 
 . . thats what he wants . . better off negging him


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> . . thats what he wants . . better off negging him


someone come at me bro..GDI i just stacked biogen oils with the saney oil stack and i'm in a placebo rage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and if they strike me down i'll become more powerful than ever before..


----------



## secdrl (Mar 2, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> someone come at me bro..GDI i just *stacked biogen oils with the saney oil stack and i'm in a placebo rage*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2012)

In honor of GearsMcGilf.....

Browse Chinese Personals & Meet Chinese Women & Chinese Girls for Serious Chinese Dating at ChineseLoveLinks.com


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 3, 2012)

Doogsy said:


> DO IT!


 
HFS!!!  This is perfect.  i'm gonna place a huuuge order b4 I head back.  They may think I'm a Jhadi, but at least they won't suspect gears.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 3, 2012)

squigader said:


> Get a friend to mail to you. Don't send too much, and hide the vials in something else. Declare the value as something fairly low (under $50) and make the package look uninteresting. If they send it through one of the faster methods by (DHL, UPS, etc.), odds are low that it'll get opened.
> 
> Have you tried ordering online? I'm sure there must be a sponsor here who ships to China.


 
IDK about DHL or UPS.  I had sum10 sent thru USPS express recently and had a liquid supp in it.  i was able to get it, but they did search the package (there was a laptop computer in it also).  The customs guy tried to look up the chem name, but couldn't find it.  I got the shit, but still got fined 600RMB or roughly $100USD for shipping an "unknown" liquid substance.


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 3, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Doogsy (Mar 3, 2012)

Dedicated to DarkGearedJesus


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> In honor of GearsMcGilf.....
> 
> Browse Chinese Personals & Meet Chinese Women & Chinese Girls for Serious Chinese Dating at ChineseLoveLinks.com


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)

Doogsy said:


> Dedicated to DarkGearedJesus


U alright doogsy
 Just got done intel gathering in cali on the cat raper now i'm in NYC chasing down the infamous chink tranny.but first some pho soup HmHMmm good.and sum ice coffee


----------



## Tesla (Mar 3, 2012)

Love stoners that call Romey........







YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2012)

Gears Toms: test-NPP-dbol-sDMZ!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 4, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Love stoners that call Romey........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only two minutes of that made me want to punch myself in the face.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 4, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Only two minutes of that made me want to punch myself in the face.




Mission accomplished.  


Vort for Mod!!!???


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2012)

YOU ARE ALLL...... VERY.... FUCKING.... small


----------



## independent (Mar 4, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> YOU ARE ALLL...... VERY.... FUCKING.... small



Ive been blasting hcg all week so my nuts are jerked again.


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, besides your nuts


----------



## independent (Mar 4, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Well, besides your nuts



big true.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 4, 2012)

Jerked and Tan is what happens during March Madness............Time to go SFW and hit the pool...75 today......


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2012)

eat sum Dim sum this morning after seeing the NYC tranny..Its been boring...But more fun soon....I see...U


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 4, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 4, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm laid up at embassy suites with a 1/4 oz and thes some weird Romanian family reunion going on.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> I'm laid up at embassy suites with a 1/4 oz and thes some weird Romanian family reunion going on.


 
weed or coke?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 5, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2012)

So SFW for mod, hey? Good idea???


----------



## independent (Mar 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> So SFW for mod, hey? Good idea???



Oh course it is. If he doesnt ban anyone I'll be fucking pissed though. If you give me the job I will be sure to abuse the power. GICH all fucking day long.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> So SFW for mod, hey? Good idea???



Only if he promises to permanently ban you.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 5, 2012)

jk


----------



## independent (Mar 5, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> jk



Scared?


----------



## CG (Mar 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> weed or coke?



NOBODY talks about a 1\4 of weed....DO THEY?!?


----------



## independent (Mar 5, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> NOBODY talks about a 1\4 of weed....DO THEY?!?



maybe he had a 1/4 gram of meth.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 5, 2012)

SFW said:


> I'm laid up at embassy suites with a 1/4 oz and thes some weird Romanian family reunion going on.




You gonna toot a rail off of sum craigslist hooker's tit?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 5, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Scared?



si


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2012)

Just did a set of leg press... Now my cawk is twitching???


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>




Who's the Brazilian tranny?


----------



## swollen (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2012)

SuperDMZ + pharma-grade DBols for the win?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> SuperDMZ + pharma-grade DBols for the win?




Have you started working out again?


----------



## SFW (Mar 6, 2012)

^ Training is optional while gearded and not necessary.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ Training is optional while gearded and not necessary.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ Training is optional while gearded and not necessary.


 
purely for sexual health reasons


----------



## Tesla (Mar 6, 2012)

For SFW.........







YouTube Video


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 6, 2012)

Who would of thought that 2 misfits from the CT would go on to become Mods


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Who would of thought that 2 misfits from the CT would go on to become Mods


 
if you knew the CT history from BN and AM, it's fkg hilarious!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> if you knew the CT history from BN and AM, it's fkg hilarious!



gotta love Prince huh?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> gotta love Prince huh?


 
 . . he welcomed us with open arms when we arrived! Even adopted Saney!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> if you knew the CT history from BN and AM, it's fkg hilarious!


 
Some funny shit without doubt....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 6, 2012)

I want to suck the captn's cock!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2012)

> Hi, you have received -208232 reputation points from Dark Geared God.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 7, 2012)

Best jordans ever!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> I want to suck the captn's cock!



 you mexicano homosexual, finally out of the closet.


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 7, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Best jordans ever!!!



I didnt know they had Jordans in Ethiopia!


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats to Saney, winner of The february Journal!  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/157434-february-2012-journal-winner.html


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> Congrats to Saney, winner of The february Journal!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/157434-february-2012-journal-winner.html


 
haha! easily the best journal . . and the voting wasnt DRSE rigged neither!


----------



## Saney (Mar 7, 2012)

I had a job interview yesterday and myself and others thought it went very well..

Got an email today stating I wasn't chosen. 

For some reason it made me very depressed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2012)

Casino gig? Maybe you dressed too gangsta


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> haha! easily the best journal . . and the voting wasnt DRSE rigged neither!


----------



## Saney (Mar 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Casino gig? Maybe you dressed too gangsta



IDK what it was. I told people not to get excited for me. Then it got to my head and then I was discarded.

Sucks


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2012)

Glad to see you uphill landscapers are keeping the yard in order.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> IDK what it was. I told people not to get excited for me. Then it got to my head and then I was discarded.
> 
> Sucks


 
Sorry to hear. 

Perhaps Al can ship over some spare cats he has stashed by the pool to cheer you up?


----------



## Saney (Mar 7, 2012)

:'(


----------



## Saney (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Sorry to hear.
> 
> Perhaps Al can ship over some spare cats he has stashed by the pool to cheer you up?


 
My cat does this all the time.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> I want to suck the captn's cock!


 figures you would change what i said


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> SuperDMZ + pharma-grade DBols for the win?


 stack with toco8 and the ab circle pro for the super placebo effect.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> stack with toco8 and the ab circle pro for the super placebo effect.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> figures you would change what i said



I'm not guilty


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm not guilty


 Well just in case Fuck SFW and YOU






the forum now


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> IDK what it was. I told people not to get excited for me. Then it got to my head and then I was discarded.
> 
> Sucks


Its good to hear your keep up a family *tradition* thats important now adays


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2012)

> Hi, you have received -205985 reputation points from Dark Geared God.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 
Hey Eff-Knob...WTF is ur problem??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Hey Eff-Knob...WTF is ur problem??


 I want the mods to come at me!!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 8, 2012)

Do I deserve to be  for cranking this on my mountain bike ride?







YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Were you wearing the bullet shaped helmet complete with spandex shorts?


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> Were you wearing the bullet shaped helmet complete with spandex shorts?


 
It was on my Neil Diamond playlist which deserves a  in itself.

No, no fukkin' helmet and wearing flip flops ....I'm a dumb ass knigg that likes to live dangerously.......






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Lol @ the soup nazi dealer


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Hey Eff-Knob...WTF is ur problem??






Only cuz you mah nigga


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> I want the mods to come at me!!!


 
once again the shit stain SFW is changing what i said
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


..Still he can fuck off


----------



## Tesla (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> Lol @ the soup nazi dealer


 

Soup Nazi. 

Elizabeth Hurley and that Italian bird would make for a nice 3-some..


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Soup Nazi.
> 
> Elizabeth Hurley and *that Italian bird* would make for a nice 3-some..




Alotta Fagina?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> Alotta Fagina?


 
Yeah...HER!!!  







YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW should change his name to Soup Nazi or Number 2.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW serving soup to the CT'ers......







YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2012)

^^^he wishes..


----------



## Tesla (Mar 8, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> ^^^he wishes..


 

Adios Muchacho!!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 9, 2012)

Can't wait to start pinning gear again next week...


Been too long.........This is my go to song when I PINN!!! 







YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Can't wait to start pinning gear again next week...
> 
> 
> Been too long.........This is my go to song when I PINN!!!
> ...



The Wall Live Berlin 20 Comfortably Numb.flv - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2012)

Gears!


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2012)

Gears are gay and I'm going to PCT


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Gears are gay and I'm going to PCT



the DRSE banned PCT some time ago


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> the DRSE banned PCT some time ago



Then I have no choice but to officially leave the DRSE and start my own club.. maybe Muscle Bears?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Adios Muchacho!!!


 good luck..with that


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Then I have no choice but to officially leave the DRSE and start my own club.. maybe Muscle Bears?



What about:

Iamtoogayandsmalltopingearssoitalemyclomidandridemybike


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 9, 2012)

YouTube Video











Shit rips.......


----------



## SFW (Mar 10, 2012)

Which wp line was the best?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 10, 2012)

Insomnia blows........


Wish I had a fat Prip right about now...........







YouTube Video












Zihuatanejo sounds like the place to be. ​


----------



## independent (Mar 10, 2012)

SFW said:


> Which wp line was the best?



SFW=new WP rep.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 10, 2012)

Is Peroxide OK to pinn gear, or do I need Alchy swabs??

Don't wanna go to store right now........and no SFW...I'm outta Lysol.


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Is Peroxide OK to pinn gear, or do I need Alchy swabs??
> 
> Don't wanna go to store right now........and no SFW...I'm outta Lysol.



just lick it before you stick it.. works for me


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 10, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Is Peroxide OK to pinn gear, or do I need Alchy swabs??
> 
> Don't wanna go to store right now........and no SFW...I'm outta Lysol.



Should be fine, but i wont risk it! Fuck getting an abcess!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks kniggs...you've been a great help. 

I could probably swab it with splooge and be OK.......I'll just nut up and go to the drug store....Need to get my tan on first........


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2012)

Doogsy said:


> Should be fine, but i wont risk it! Fuck getting an abcess!



I had one and it fucking sucked ass!!

I had to buy the medication to fight it off, but it had already done lots of dmg to me


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2012)

I hear Cats are putting Dogs out of work in the US


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2012)

What Gears are you running DGG?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 10, 2012)

enough Gears to make SFW cry^^..there is no pct. pct is for pussys like heavy and SFW's..South beach is fun MF the ladies are super hot and better than cali i guess it has that puto/rican jew flavor. that butt plug SFW is always talking about...Oh and fuck SFW I love the coffee down here its like rocket fuel..the cuban make good coffee and cigarsAnd once again Fuck SFW


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 10, 2012)

Yo, someone sent me a pm with an e-mail addy for a vitamin supplier in Chiner.  I can't seem to find it no mas.  Can you send it again? 

Gears!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Mar 10, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> enough Gears to* make SFW* *cry^^..*there is no pct. pct is for* pussys like heavy and SFW's*..South beach is fun MF the ladies are super hot and better than cali i guess it has that puto/rican jew flavor. *that butt plug SFW* is always talking about...Oh and fuck SFW I love the coffee down here its like rocket fuel..the cuban make good coffee and cigarsAnd *once again Fuck SFW*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^your GD right mah nigga south beach is the shit....Almost time toi hit the club


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

I like negging dgg


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)

*This would make a great avatar*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)

NO PAIN NO GAIN


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh the irony..


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

holy mother of dick spam


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Mino needs to get laid in a bad way..


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Mar 12, 2012)

Tren!


----------



## CG (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Mar 12, 2012)

Doesn't synthol hurt when you use that much ^^^^

??


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Doesn't synthol hurt when you use that much ^^^^
> 
> ??



Actually no, you really should try it. My calfs are looking great on it.


----------



## Saney (Mar 12, 2012)

I think i'm getting plenty Huuuge from my BiogenLabs, thank you.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2012)

My local kniggs from Bonita, Ca.........

They cooked everyone Carne Asada in the parking lot at Ozzfest down in Diego back in the day...Cool kniggs.







YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2012)

Tesla said:


> My local kniggs from Bonita, Ca.........
> 
> They cooked everyone Carne Asada in the parking lot at Ozzfest down in Diego back in the day...Cool kniggs.
> 
> ...


 going native next this you'll be eating taco and beans from a class (D) eatery


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh and fuck the capt and SFW


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

wp melted down on me via pm


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> you need to slip the wife some ginseng, or better still rohipnol . . good luck Chairman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL great advice here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> wp melted down on me via pm


 
please share!


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

lol check msgs


----------



## Saney (Mar 12, 2012)

sfw said:


> lol check msgs



share with me!!!


----------



## bmw (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 13, 2012)

sup knee grows?


----------



## Watson (Mar 13, 2012)

829 pages? wtf, thats insane!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Actually no, you really should try it. My calfs are looking great on it.



I was actually tempted to try this once.  But, seems like a waste of $.  You have to pin it every day for a coupla weeks and in several different locations to make the size increase even.  Plus, if you pin it into a vein, yur fukked.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> 829 pages? wtf, thats insane!



You obviously don't understand the Clean Thread.  It has been around for years!  It's much moar than 829 pages.  We also have rules in the CT.  If you're new to the CT, you must post up an AP story.  If you want to become DRSE, you must post enough material to prove that your level of moral depravity is worthy of membership.

GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You obviously don't understand the Clean Thread. It has been around for years! It's much moar than 829 pages. We also have rules in the CT. If you're new to the CT, you must post up an AP story. If you want to become DRSE, you must post enough material to prove that your level of moral depravity is worthy of membership.
> 
> GICH!


 
Chairman, you'll be dissapointed to hear DGG has gone 'renegade' . .  and formed the RDRSE . . however he forgets DRSE is a one way street: no one leaves


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2012)

There are no DRSE off-shoots.  Dissent is not tolerated.  I say he needs to be detained at once with a summary trial, then banished to the gulag.  If anyone joins this "rDRSE", then a PSC meeting will be necessary.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2012)

there are no further descent among ranks . . . other members of the rDRSE are not DRSE, therefore not mention-worthy.

In summary, rDRSE is a farce with no backbone, nor longevity.

DGG should however report to the gulag for re-education.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2012)

IP check on DGG please!!!

I think he's a mod in disguise.


----------



## CG (Mar 13, 2012)

Tesla said:


> IP check on DGG please!!!
> 
> I think he's a mod in disguise.





But on some real shit, fuck this disenfranchised no english speaking fake ap story having nigga known as dgg.

When he fell off for MONTHS, the DRSE didn't turn its back did it??? (No cause we know better with that fuck)


----------



## independent (Mar 13, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> But on some real shit, fuck this disenfranchised no english speaking fake ap story having nigga known as dgg.
> 
> When he fell off for MONTHS, the DRSE didn't turn its back did it??? (No cause we know better with that fuck)



Its ok, ive been negging him everyday.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

Tesla said:


> IP check on DGG please!!!
> 
> I think he's a mod in disguise.



He's not a Mod, he's fucking Law Enforcement


----------



## independent (Mar 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> He's not a Mod, he's fucking Law Enforcement



More negs coming his way then.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> More negs coming his way then.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> He's not a Mod, he's fucking Law Enforcement



This ^


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> This ^


 
You'd think if he's LE that he would be able to construct a legible sentence once in a while. 


...or maybe I have it backwards, the reason he can't construct a legible sentence is because he IS LE.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2012)

He's a fkg small pale spaniard, that is all


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2012)

Werd!  I saw his pitcher on FB (face not included) and he doesn't look colored.  He looks more like a spic.  I thought it was SFW at first.  What kinda name is Paul Situation anyhoo?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! I saw his pitcher on FB (face not included) and he doesn't look colored. He looks more like a spic. I thought it was SFW at first. What kinda name is Paul Situation anyhoo?


 
Paul Situation??  

If I keep banging on him he's gonna neg me into the red........


----------



## Watson (Mar 13, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You obviously don't understand the Clean Thread. It has been around for years! It's much moar than 829 pages. We also have rules in the CT. If you're new to the CT, you must post up an AP story. If you want to become DRSE, you must post enough material to prove that your level of moral depravity is worthy of membership.
> 
> GICH!


 

if u seen my wife ud make me honorary chairman! then if u seen me ud tell me to fuck off and kick me out again ahahaha


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> there are no further descent among ranks . . . other members of the rDRSE are not DRSE, therefore not mention-worthy.
> 
> In summary, rDRSE is a farce with no backbone, nor longevity.
> 
> DGG should however report to the gulag for re-education.


 Mass neg me please.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> But on some real shit, fuck this disenfranchised no english speaking fake ap story having nigga known as dgg.
> 
> When he fell off for MONTHS, the DRSE didn't turn its back did it??? (No cause we know better with that fuck)


 I guess you missed it when i left for Holiday..they kept negging me.I don't care about that shit but they did turn they'er back on me

Oh and fuck the capt and SFW


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2012)

Pinning gear is like a good orgasm...Nice to be back in the game mah Kniggs.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2012)

New comp! Expect some heavy DRSE participation! Free Meds!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...s-who-got-pozzed-competition.html#post2738942


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 14, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


>


 
Damm...that bitch would snap your cawk in half.


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like an angry Ape ^^


----------



## SFW (Mar 15, 2012)

mutant, gel-like prop makes me sweat heavily while sleeping.


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


>


 
id leave the wife for some of that! jk lol


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2012)

SFW said:


> mutant, gel-like prop makes me sweat heavily while sleeping.



Ha


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2012)

SFW said:


> mutant, gel-like prop makes me sweat heavily while sleeping.


 
Maybe it's Tren?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 15, 2012)

Gears? :anal:


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2012)

Plumpy chick is in Vegas now on a bus.trip and wants to pay for me to go and visit her....She said she wants to "rent me out" according to my buddy's wife........WTF? Do I go ????


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

Fuck yes!!!!!
Get that shit!!!!!
Make sure you have the plane ticket back in your possession though...


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2012)

She makes like 300 grand a year....I just don't want to feel obligated after she pays for all my shit..........Means I have to perform major payback in the form of sex, etc........Which is fine I guess, but I don't know........You fukkin' kniggs would do it, wouldn't you??


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

If I wasn't married, you bet your ass I would.
That's something you look back on and smile about, 20 years later lol


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2012)

Sex for gear money?? 

I probably won't be alive in 20 years......


----------



## independent (Mar 15, 2012)

Benj, if youre gonna visit the CT you need to tell an ap story. Otherwise GTFO!


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Benj, if youre gonna visit the CT you need to tell an ap story. Otherwise GTFO!



This^


----------



## bmw (Mar 15, 2012)

Or a POZ story!!! 

Oh who am I kidding?  This fucking neg, bug chaser only dreams of getting POZZED!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2012)

you kniggs ever just mow these outta nowhere??


----------



## bmw (Mar 15, 2012)

like this...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/p...s/145880-free-gear-contest-3.html#post2524929


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Plumpy chick is in Vegas now on a bus.trip and wants to pay for me to go and visit her....She said she wants to "rent me out" according to my buddy's wife........WTF? Do I go ????


 
getting paid to nail a chick and u need to ask us if u should go?

u should be on a plane now and unable to reply!


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## bmw (Mar 15, 2012)

just passin through...


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 16, 2012)

^^holy fuck


----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)

pure awesomeness!

this too...


----------



## Watson (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2012)

You effed up knigg.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Plumpy chick is in Vegas now on a bus.trip and wants to pay for me to go and visit her....She said she wants to "rent me out" according to my buddy's wife........WTF? Do I go ????



Go or be banned!


----------



## SFW (Mar 16, 2012)

bmw said:


> just passin through...



That nigger had jesus riding shotgun or sum10


----------



## Watson (Mar 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Go or be banned!


 
and bring pics and movies!


----------



## SFW (Mar 16, 2012)

Tesla said:


> She makes like 300 grand a year....I just don't want to feel obligated after she pays for all my shit..........Means I have to perform major payback in the form of sex, etc........Which is fine I guess, but I don't know........You fukkin' kniggs would do it, wouldn't you??




Sounds like you might need some mixed blendsasis and some cialis for your trip.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 16, 2012)

WTF? CT on page 2? Bullshit!

Anyway, everyone is Irish today, bitches. Well, except for that one fag moderator I don't like. He's still just a little bitch. 

What's up homies?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Mar 17, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


>



This thread is like your mom's vagina = ALWAYS OPEN!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 17, 2012)

excuse me?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 17, 2012)

Fuck the capt and SFw


----------



## independent (Mar 17, 2012)

Bump this mother fucker.

And negs for dgg.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 17, 2012)

Testing....... 1, 2, 3........







YouTube Video














Why is there 2???  This new shit is gay???


----------



## SFW (Mar 17, 2012)

^ I was gonna post a smiley to agree with you on this, but i cant find the smiley button any more. 

I signed out twice accidentally and almost PMd gena and sassy my nudes by mistake.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2012)

This SuperDMZ is weird shit. It kills my libido during the day, however i wake up at 3AM like clockwork with a raging boner! WTF?


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 18, 2012)

So I brought back this chick last night for an AP session. I work as a bouncer at a local club on Friday and Saturday nights and its pretty easy to get to know all the slutty college chicks. Got to bed and before i had the chance to search for a rubber she had grabbed my cawk and stuck it in her. At the time i was like "fuck it", but now im regretting since she has a bit of a bad rep. Gonna have to head down to the clinic and get check out! Fucking getting paranoid now


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2012)

I went to the bar last night and the Fatties were EVERYWHERE!!! I was droolling at the mouth like a rabid dog!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Mar 18, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> excuse me?



This one time at band camp...


----------



## Tesla (Mar 18, 2012)

American Pie (9/12) Movie CLIP - One Time at Band Camp (1999) HD - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2012)

I wager Doogsy got pozzed


----------



## Tesla (Mar 19, 2012)

Pearl Jam - Even Flow - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 20, 2012)

Pearl Jam - Crazy Mary (Seattle '03) HD - YouTube


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I wager Doogsy got pozzed



LOL

What's up kneegross? I see this GD place hasn't changed a bit... POZ stories from doogie howzer, WETF that is. So I guess I should just get used to the POZ stories an overt gheyness?

GYCH!


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 20, 2012)

Fuck that, Im guessing she wouldnt have gone ahead and ignored the rubber if she new she was pozzed! Or would she?

How long are you meant to wait before you can get checked out?

The only good thing that can come out of this would be getting some free hgh and gears from the health system!


----------



## CG (Mar 20, 2012)

Buzzard said:


> LOL
> 
> What's up kneegross? I see this GD place hasn't changed a bit... POZ stories from doogie howzer, WETF that is. So I guess I should just get used to the POZ stories an overt gheyness?
> 
> GYCH!


Pozzing-forcefully giving someone aids, whether they want it or not.
Bmw gad a list of stories at one point..



Doogsy said:


> Fuck that, Im guessing she wouldnt have gone ahead and ignored the rubber if she new she was pozzed! Or would she?
> 
> How long are you meant to wait before you can get checked out?
> 
> The only good thing that can come out of this would be getting some free hgh and gears from the health system!



If she though you could possibly have anything worse than her, she woulda waited on the rubber.

Wat 1-2 years, maybe fuck her a few moar times and make sure that shit marinates


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 20, 2012)

Werd!


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 20, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Pozzing-forcefully giving someone aids, whether they want it or not.
> Bmw gad a list of stories at one point..
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I think ill pay her another visit this weekend. Might as well make the most of the AP while it lasts. Apart from the poz worries, she wasnt half bad


----------



## Tesla (Mar 20, 2012)

Shawshank Redemption - "Get Busy Living or Get Busy Dying." - YouTube


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 20, 2012)

Werd!  Sounds like you've been pozzed up.  She didn't make you use a jimmy cause she already gots HIV.  Now you do 2.  It sucks, but look on the brite side.  Think of all the fun ur gonna have pozzing up all the unsuspecting negs out there.  I hear it's a great rush to have someone call you up and say "I'm a poz now and I think I got it from you!!!"


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2012)

Poz story - Because y'all deserve one.

Pozzing Party

I was a horned-up witness to a Pozzing at a friend's house the other night. The NEG was a young Stud, early 20's, shackled to a Rack, while his legs, splayed wide, were bound back over his head.
The 6 POZ Tops ranged in age from twenties to early fifties, and lined up to take their turn. Each Top received a bubble-wrapped Viagra which he could consume or save for later. The booby prize for The Bottom was The Gift. One guy, designated The Administrator, kept The Bottom plied with Poppers. An audience of about a dozen folks egged on the Participants. They also played musical Cocks to keep each other hard.

A small puddle of Lube and Cum pooled on the Rack under the tweaked-out NEG as he panted and moaned about being bred. As the Tops spent themselves, they dressed and left. One stayed behind for Sloppy-Seconds.

A bunch of us were in a circle-jerk, stroking and sucking while we felched The Bottom's Ass. When the last Top shot, we moved to unshackle the NEG whose legs fell like lead-weights to the carpet. Someone asked him if he weren't afraid of AIDS.

"Hey, with the new Meds it's a manageable thing like diabetes or high blood pressure. I can handle that. No big deal."


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's a collection of good poz stories since I know y'all can't get enuff.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2012)

THE NITE I GOT POZZED

 

 

 

I went to an adult book store, entered  the last booth in the darkest part of the arcade, and fed in quarters  while I beat my meat.  An eye appeared at the Glory Hole, followed by a  finger beckoning me to stick my Dick through.

 

 

 

I was rewarded by a hot pair of lips  and one helluva blowjob.  Not yet ready to cum, I pulled out, bent down,  and pursed my lips at the orifice.  When his Dick was slimey with  Precum and Spit, I backed up to the G.H. and a hot Cock slid up my Butt.  

 

 

 

He pumped for a moment then asked if he  could cum over.  Soon his bare Shaft was balls deep up my Ass—plowing  slowly in and out.  He started moaning and pumped faster and faster—his  Balls slapping against my Ass Crack.   He grabbed my hips, his Dick  suspended deep in my Pussy, as he panted and shot.

 

 

 

I was so hot—crystal clear PreCum  oozing out of my Rod.  But, alas, I was about to pull up my briefs…when  Cock Number 2 slid up my Ass!

 

 

 

"What the Hell!"  

 

 

 

I looked back to see what was going on.   The door stood wide open and a dude I'd never seen before was plowing  my Ass.  Behind him three other guys with Dicks in hand were peering in.   Number 2 only lasted a minute.  He came with a grunt and a groan.   

 

 

 

I barely had time to take a whiff of my  Poppers when Number 3 made his debut.  Why didn't I resist?  Why did I  let those dudes take advantage of me like that?

 

 

 

Well, friend, I gotta cum clean.   I  love gettin' laid.  And until the novelty of getting gangbanged wore  off, I was on Cloud Nine. 

 

 

 

Cock Number 3 was a good  7" and  slid  real slow in and out.  It was kind of refreshing being fucked gently  after getting reamed by Number 2.

 

 

 

The two cretins waiting in the wings  crowded into the booth, blindly straining to cop a feel, in the hope of  getting a heads-up on the action.

 

 

 

When Slow Poke #3 finally shot, he just  kept cumming and cumming.  Seed was pouring out of my Cunt, running  down my Balls and my legs.

 

 

 

He pulled out and I got fucked twice  more, by Number 4, who had to weigh 300 pounds if he weighed an ounce,  and a lanky Number 5 whose most notable feature was his ugly puss. 

 

 

 

It was hot in that damn little booth  with no ventilation and an acrid fetor of Piss, Sweat, Cum, and B.O.    My tennies stuck to the jizz-covered tiles so I felt trapped in time and  space.

 

 

 

Finally Pimples #5 pulled out.  I  thought I was alone and  started to dress, when a Black Muscle Jock  (Number 6) stumbled into the booth.  Talk about a Monster Cock!   He  must have been 12" if anything at all, and thicker in circumference than  any Dildo I'd ever seen in my life.

 

 

 

I let out a half moan, half scream, as  he plowed that Monster Dick up my slack Rosebud.   He grabbed my hips  and slammed in powerfully, till mercifully he shot a copious Load worthy  of that humungous Shaft.

 

 

 

The next thing I knew I was on the floor and SOMEONE was rimming my Ass.  I thought it was a dream.

 

 

 

After he lapped the Spooge outta my  Cunt, he demanded I sit so he could “service my Dick.”  He swallowed my  shriveled Cock, which quickly ballooned, and I shot my pent-up Load down  his parched throat. 

 

 

 

He was the first guy (Number 1) from  the adjacent booth.  He apologized profusely for having left the door  open, thus allowing the gangbang to commence. 

 

 

 

On the plus side, he asserted he'd  learned more about the Gay lifestyle from watching me than in all his  earlier years.  He'd been a fence-sitter most of his life, afraid of  doing anything lest he contract HIV.

 

 

 

Talk about making up for lost  time—sucking me, getting sucked, then fucking my Ass!   But the best  part had been watching the quintuplets bang me and then eating their  collective Cum out of my Ass.  For him that had been a life-defining  event. 

 

 

 

He and I exchanged numbers and email  addresses and made arrangements to meat in several weeks (as I was off  on one of my rare business trips).

 

 

 

Unfortunately, it was a date I had to break.  Shortly after cuming back, I came down with the Fuck Flu.   

 

 

 

No, I'm not that naive.  Feverish as I  was, in the middle of summer, I figured it had to be more than just the  F-L-U.   I called up my new Bud to postpone again.   One week to the day  later I gave him THE BUG.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol, you should enter the Mod Got Pozzed comp McGilf!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 21, 2012)

Why would these silly faggots want the bug?  Is this just online faggotry or is there really a subculture of pillow biters who want the HIV?


----------



## SFW (Mar 21, 2012)

There was some dem in the news years ago from ny, he knew he had the bug and he banged like 30 brawds. Gave em all aids. The Judge reduced it down to a lesser felony or misd. i believe.


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2012)

Giving people AIDS usually helps those ppl live better lives


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 21, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Giving people AIDS usually helps those ppl live better lives



Indeed... Considerably better.

GTCH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2012)

WTF   Dude got owned at the end  lol


How to piss off a Frog - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2012)

Lmfao ^


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> There was some dem in the news years ago from ny, he knew he had the bug and he banged like 30 brawds. Gave em all aids. The Judge reduced it down to a lesser felony or misd. i believe.



Perfect! I need to see if i can beat his 30 chick record!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2012)

Aerosmith - Crazy - YouTube

Alicia Silverstone and Liv Tyler.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Why would these silly faggots want the bug?  Is this just online faggotry or is there really a subculture of pillow biters who want the HIV?



What do you mean? Are you saying you wouldn't wanna get pozzed?  WTF!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 21, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Why would these silly faggots want the bug?  Is this just online faggotry or is there really a subculture of pillow biters who want the HIV?




Is monkey see, monkey do up in here.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2012)

dave chappelle: being taken to the ghetto - YouTube


For ole times sake....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2012)

I though it was BS at first.  But, I was told that some fags want to get the fuck flu cause after they're infected, they don't have to worry about catching it and they can pretty much go bareback all the time.  They figure they can just take meds and it won't be any different than living with dia-beetus or sum10.


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2012)

So i was talking with my gay friend last night.. and he had ALMOST convinced me to come over and cuddle with him.. I coulda used the blow job


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> So i was talking with my gay friend last night.. and he had ALMOST convinced me to come over and cuddle with him.. I coulda used the blow job



You should have....a blower's a blower........just close ur eyes and imagine a cute fatty.....


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2012)

a Mouth is a mouth.. and a hole is a hole


----------



## independent (Mar 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> So i was talking with my gay friend last night.. and he had ALMOST convinced me to come over and cuddle with him.. I coulda used the blow job



It probably would have been the best bj of your life.


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2012)

What's what he was selling me.. I was like "Dayum yo.. I need a bj!"




bigmoe65 said:


> It probably would have been the best bj of your life.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 22, 2012)

You should have let him, then returned the favor.  If he were HIV+, that would've made it even moar of a rush.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I though it was BS at first.  But, I was told that some fags want to get the fuck flu cause after they're infected, they don't have to worry about catching it and they can pretty much go bareback all the time.  They figure they can just take meds and it won't be any different than living with dia-beetus or sum10.



Sure! 15mg dbols ED for life!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Sure! 15mg dbols ED for life!



I think all you need is test e and creatine.  It's basically just like cruisin' for the rest of your life, just throw in the anal sex.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I think all you need is test e and creatine.  It's basically just like cruisin' for the rest of your life, just throw in the anal sex.



Werd! And the odd rectal reconstruction surgery appointment


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2012)

You two kniggs outta get a room.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2012)

My cock has suffered some serious abrasion. Any tips, ma kniggs?


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 22, 2012)

try masturbating with aloe vera


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2012)

Really? It's pretty bloody sore!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 22, 2012)

You been JO with soap or sum10?


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 23, 2012)

I've gotten some pretty bad rub rash on my junk from some all nighters before, and that shit is pretty uncomfortable. All I did was leave it alone for a day, but that was the longest day of my life. I can't sleep without busting a nut.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2012)

Guns.N.Roses-Sweet Child O'Mine - YouTube

Slash is the fuckin' man


Duff McKagan on Jim Rome today..........

Gotta read his new book: "It's So Easy:and other lies"


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You been JO with soap or sum10?



It feels exactly like that. . . I got it from APg a dry snatch


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2012)

My favorite Jam! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izGwDsrQ1eQ


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2012)

My MOTHER FUCKING JAM!! (while i work Tranny porn)


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2012)

Boston-More Than A Feeling Music Video - YouTube


That 'Stache is Epic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Mar 24, 2012)

Moor epic stache jams!


Queen - somebody to love - YouTube


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2012)

SFW said:


> Moor epic stache jams!
> 
> 
> Queen - somebody to love - YouTube



I like all the beer cups on top of the piano.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2012)

I wanna eat like 10 of these right now..........Should I do it???  FUCK I'M HUNGRY!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Mar 24, 2012)

That looks fucking good!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2012)

It looks beyond good..........Dammitt!!!  I don't wanna get blubbed, but it looks too fucking good.....I'm going....fuck it!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2012)

Eat 35 meals a week , one cheat meal won't hurt


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> Moor epic stache jams!
> 
> 
> Queen - somebody to love - YouTube



Stache wars continue........


Hall & Oates - She's Gone - YouTube


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Shhh.. The Wander might learn of such actividads between SFW and I!



Maricon


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2012)

Monica Mattos Do ... - XNXX.COM


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I wanna eat like 10 of these right now..........Should I do it???  FUCK I'M HUNGRY!!!!!!!!




HFS!  I could make sexy time with one of those!  Gotdamn! Makes me home sick!  I guess I can always go eat some chicken feet and rice!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 25, 2012)

On a poz note, I gotta local gear dude!


----------



## SFW (Mar 25, 2012)

wp?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

Decision time....... Pinn Tranny Urine in the delt or glute??....... Quads(my favorite) are out since I just pinned them both.........I'm leaning Delt since I hate that disco twist you have to do for glutes......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 25, 2012)

U can't never go wrong with delts!  Pecs are a good target als.  Glutes are hard to pin and easy to hit a pipe.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> U can't never go wrong with delts! Pecs are a good target als. Glutes are hard to pin and easy to hit a pipe.



Perfect delt shot.........23 g 1's are my go to inject dart now........used to use 25's but it took too long


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 25, 2012)

GICH! 

Dig this knigs!  10ml test c @ 200mg/ml for 160RMB or $25!  Local bloke, so no w8 time or shipping cost!

Dude's got all the other goodies also.  But, alls I want to do is cruze @ 250/wk nowadays.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> GICH!
> 
> Dig this knigs! 10ml test c @ 200mg/ml for 160RMB or $25! Local bloke, so no w8 time or shipping cost!
> 
> Dude's got all the other goodies also. But, alls I want to do is cruze @ 250/wk nowadays.



Holy fuck knigg..........You hit the jackpot........Where'd you find that knigg?? Just a local gym connect??


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 25, 2012)

Werd!  Just a local trainer.  He hooks up some other blokes around here and everyone says he's gtg.

I still gotta bottle of beastdrol.  So, I may throw in 20mg/day just to try and get my big back a little quicker.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice knigg...... I have a hankering for sum AC/DC and Arnold!!



AC DC Big Gun - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> GICH!
> 
> Dig this knigs!  10ml test c @ 200mg/ml for 160RMB or $25!  Local bloke, so no w8 time or shipping cost!
> 
> Dude's got all the other goodies also.  But, alls I want to do is cruze @ 250/wk nowadays.



About fkg time knigg, you're in the land of Gears!


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2012)

Went to bed at 1am.. Woke up at 4am.. and I've been wide awake forever.. About to Smash some Fried Eggs in my new Orgreenic Frying Pan

P.s. i'm about to Pin some Tren.. 120mg EOD may not be enough.. 120 EOD = 420mg EW

I'll up it again to 140mg EOD next week if i don't feel anything.... TREN!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Went to bed at 1am.. Woke up at 4am.. and I've been wide awake forever.. About to Smash some Fried Eggs in my new Orgreenic Frying Pan
> 
> P.s. i'm about to Pin some Tren.. 120mg EOD may not be enough.. 120 EOD = 420mg EW
> 
> I'll up it again to 140mg EOD next week if i don't feel anything.... TREN!



420mg is a fags dose. Pin 75mg ED (= 525mg EW) . . Do it GDI!


----------



## bmw (Mar 26, 2012)

If you ain't pinnin at least 100mg tren ED, you're a pussy.


----------



## SFW (Mar 26, 2012)

Will Saney Die during this cycle? All signs point to yes. Get your will situated and Bequeath me your Gears, just in case.


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2012)

neg party?
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...recomp-getting-unfat-again-4.html#post2760648

troll ag? idgaf. 
troll my journal? its on. 

fuck this faggot twotuff. bitch cant even spell worth a shit.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 28, 2012)

Andrew Dice Clay 1987 At Rodney Dangerfields - YouTube


----------



## Tesla (Mar 28, 2012)

Fast Times at Ridgemont High (9/10) Movie CLIP - Spicoli Orders a Pizza (1982) HD - YouTube



Now I'm hungry....Spicoli is my hero.


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2012)

Too much partying = weak and blubbed


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Andrew Dice Clay 1987 At Rodney Dangerfields - YouTube



that dude is fucking funny yo


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Too much partying = weak and blubbed



Sounds like you need a garlic and NeoVar enema


----------



## Tesla (Mar 28, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> that dude is fucking funny yo



Dice Man in his prime was funny ass shit.....


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Dice Man in his prime was funny ass shit.....



Dice in his prime was also more Jerked than you


----------



## Tesla (Mar 28, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Dice in his prime was also more Jerked than you


----------



## Tesla (Mar 29, 2012)

Fuckin' cat just puked on the rug.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 29, 2012)

Speaking of puke, my son thowed up all over the desk and floor yesterday.  I hadda mop it up and almost blew chunks all over the floor meself.  I'm not too good at cleaning vomit/shit.  I can't even plunge a stopped up toilet if it's full of shit without gagging, even if it's my own shit.  Anyhoo, going tomorrow to pick up a coupla vials of test c, then gonna sfw, then pin!  Can't w8 to get rejerked!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2012)

You better email the heeb an tell him you don't want his goddam kosher oil then.

I don't want my shit delayed any further!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 29, 2012)

And here I thought I was the most hardcore Dallas Cowboy fan........

Killer shouts 'Go Cowboys!' as Texas executes him - msnNOW


Knigg will rot in HELL


----------



## independent (Mar 30, 2012)

So I have a bottle of superdrol that I want to use. Dr. D told me in my sleep I should pulse it. What do you guys think?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 30, 2012)

By pulsing I guess he means grinding into a fine powder then mixing with anal lubricant before .... You know what comes next


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2012)

WTF ?? No Youtube?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You better email the heeb an tell him you don't want his goddam kosher oil then.
> 
> I don't want my shit delayed any further!!!!



I shop him a e-mail.  Fukkin paypal was giving me shit.  Plus, this way I don't have to worry about logistics, which ain't always reliable.

Gonna get a delt full 2nite, then pound a few McDs bergers and SFW!  Time to get huuge!

I'm wondering if I should throw in the Beastdrol now or wait till the test be kickin' in.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2012)

dazed and confused( i love red heads ) HD - YouTube


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't sleep...this dog next door won't shut his pie hole..I'm hiring Newman and Kramer......


Seinfeld - Elaine and the Dog - YouTube


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2012)

For SFW........


Scarface (5/8) Movie CLIP - Say Goodnight to the Bad Guy (1983) HD - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Mar 31, 2012)

"so you can point jew fuckin fingers...and say Dats da bad guy..."


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2012)

SFW said:


> "so you can point jew fuckin fingers...and say Dats da bad guy..."




"Another Qualude she gonna love me again"


----------



## SFW (Mar 31, 2012)

Did tony ever bang his sister?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2012)

SFW said:


> Did tony ever bang his sister?




Good question.


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2012)

Who's a bigger faggot 

SFW, Mr. Fantastico, or Geared Jesus?


----------



## independent (Apr 1, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Who's a bigger faggot
> 
> SFW, Mr. Fantastico, or Geared Jesus?



not sure but I did hear he's a gear whore.


----------



## CG (Apr 1, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Who's a bigger faggot
> 
> SFW, Mr. Fantastico, or Geared Jesus?



What about dick gears?


----------



## CG (Apr 1, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I wanna eat like 10 of these right now..........Should I do it???  FUCK I'M HUNGRY!!!!!!!!



 just smashed one of these.. gych


----------



## SFW (Apr 1, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Who's a bigger faggot
> 
> SFW, Mr. Fantastico, or Geared Jesus?



Fantastico hands down. Gayer...Third eye brown or CD?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2012)

SFW said:


> Fantastico hands down. Gayer...Third eye brown or CD?



CD for sure. 

Where did that CD FB acct. come from?  Velentina or whatever the name is.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2012)

I just got done Mountaing Biking on the paved paths........and this dude running was insane.......He was like a smaller version of Forrest Gump........I couldn't shake him and I was on a bike........Everytime I stop for a sip of water he would past me.......Then I'd pass him and stop and he would pass me again........He was on my tail the whole time on foot.........It reminded me of that old movie with Dennis Weaver....Trucker or sum10 when everytime he looked in the rear view mirror that truck was behind him. 

He's probably still going right now...


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 2, 2012)

Brosticals, is 6 weeks long enough for a cruise? being off is worse than cactus sex.


----------



## SFW (Apr 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> CD for sure.
> 
> Where did that CD FB acct. come from?  Velentina or whatever the name is.



From the sick mind of sloot i guess? 















 Val


----------



## SFW (Apr 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I just got done Mountaing Biking on the paved paths........and this dude running was insane.......He was like a smaller version of Forrest Gump........I couldn't shake him and I was on a bike........Everytime I stop for a sip of water he would past me.......Then I'd pass him and stop and he would pass me again........He was on my tail the whole time on foot.........It reminded me of that old movie with Dennis Weaver....Trucker or sum10 when everytime he looked in the rear view mirror that truck was behind him.
> 
> He's probably still going right now...



How was he able to keep up with you? Sounds like you were peddling in your flip flops again. Highly bannable offenses!


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2012)

At least he exercises you Whopp bitch


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck this Jew 'Silver_Back' . .  bring back Sainsloot!


----------



## CG (Apr 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Fuck this Jew 'Silver_Back' . .  bring back Sainsloot!



Or saney. Or das sloot. Or dark saney. Or susan. Fuck.


----------



## SFW (Apr 2, 2012)

He does NOT exercise!


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2012)

How about we take a vote . someone make a poll

Sanesloot
Saney
Dark Saney
Das Sloot
or something new


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 2, 2012)

Got me a quad fulla test C @ 500mg the other day.  Gonna di a shoulders, bis & tris, and ab 2mor.  It;s onl been a coupla days since and I can already feel u kickin in now.  Gonna blast shoulders and tris and thrown in the sdrol post wo.  I have a feeling my big will cum back in a hurry!


----------



## CG (Apr 2, 2012)

Call me tha placebo king.

I gots ostarine, a fake eca stack, questionably bunk v and c, probably bunk clen, definitely bunk and crashed (wtf???) Clen, and some bunk t3. Gonna sell it all at bop or md lol


----------



## independent (Apr 2, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Got me a quad fulla test C @ 500mg the other day.  Gonna di a shoulders, bis & tris, and ab 2mor.  It;s onl been a coupla days since and I can already feel u kickin in now.  Gonna blast shoulders and tris and thrown in the sdrol post wo.  I have a feeling my big will cum back in a hurry!



Can you get jerked on rice and cat meat?


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Can you get jerked on rice and cat meat?



Only time will tell


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2012)

SFW said:


> How was he able to keep up with you? Sounds like you were peddling in your flip flops again. Highly bannable offenses!




I honestly have been wearing sneaks lately, but yesterday I was wearing Flips....you called it. 


....and what do u mean I DON'T exercise?


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2012)

^ Riding your mountain bike doesn't count


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> ^ Riding your mountain bike doesn't count



Oh  got it........SFW doesn't think Mountain Biking is exercise?  I'm confused.


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2012)

^ Correct. Riding your mountain bike is not considered exercise by me, sfw, or anyone for that matter.

Get in the nigger gym and SFW!!!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> ^ Correct. Riding your mountain bike is not considered exercise by me, sfw, or anyone for that matter.
> 
> Get in the nigger gym and SFW!!!




Kniggg..........everytime I mountain bike it's directly after SFW......When my heart rate gets over 130 or 140 I consider that good exercise


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2012)

150 or gtfo


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> 150 or gtfo



It probably does get that high at least...........  It's over a hundred an hour later when I go to the store usually...

about 70 resting


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Pics or it didn't happen




Pics of my heart rate?  You're killing me Smalls.


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2012)

Pics... or .... it... didn't... happen you old bastard!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Kniggg..........everytime I mountain bike it's directly after SFW......When my heart rate gets over 130 or 140 I consider that good exercise



catabolic city . . . what you weigh now Chief, a buck fiddy?


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> catabolic city . . . what you weigh now Chief, a buck fiddy?




LOL yea he weighs less than his heart rate


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2012)

FU kniggs.......I'm gueesing around 210.........I'll check on a good scale tomorrow


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> FU kniggs.......I'm gueesing around 210.........I'll check on a good scale tomorrow



250 this morning Mah Nig!

Hopefully i can get to at least 240lbs by the end of this month.. i'm cutting so hard and i'm hating my shitty life right now... but it'll be worth it in the end


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel bigger, though...I might be 215...It was humid a couple days ago so I wore a tank to the grocery store and this Sista was eye fucking me  lol.......Those Dem chicks like shaved domes as well.


----------



## SFW (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn you customs!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2012)

Monet really pumps my gnads........


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 3, 2012)

Dig this.  I meet up with this effer and he told me 160RMB for a vial of test c.  So, I get all the way over there and I'm planning to buy 2 for me and one for a work mate.  When I arrive, dude's all like 'well it's 400 each."  I'm all like WTF, what was that about 160?  He's like 'nah man.  I thought I told you."  So, I wasn't about to leave empty handed after a long ride on the subway and waiting for his arse for halfa hour.  So, I agreed to 300 for 1.  400RMG is about $63.  He swears his is better than anything else I can get for cheaper and he's like "well dude, you know evern cheese is more spensive in China.  but, it's top notch gears."  Fuck, i guess I don't have no choice.  at least I'm only cruising on 250mg/wk.  A full cycle would be gear rape at those prices.  I might have to talk to the jew afterall.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> 250 this morning Mah Nig!
> 
> Hopefully i can get to at least 240lbs by the end of this month.. i'm cutting so hard and i'm hating my shitty life right now... but it'll be worth it in the end



230lbs!


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2012)

250?


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> 230lbs!



I'd kill to be lean at 230lbs bro.. 249 this morning..


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'd kill to be lean at 230lbs bro.. 249 this morning..




You lost a pound........Good work mah kneeegrow!


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2012)

he gained 5 since posting that.


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2012)

i still demand to know his source. so i can avoid....oh wait.


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL^

Fag


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2012)

Fuck this Salad dressing!


----------



## independent (Apr 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> You lost a pound........Good work mah kneeegrow!



He finally took a dump. I just lost 2 pounds.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2012)

Are we running a comp "who has the best nude pics of Ronnie's Ex GF"?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 4, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Or saney. Or das sloot. Or dark saney. Or susan. Fuck.



lol


----------



## independent (Apr 4, 2012)

did any of you cunts here download any of those vids of miss springsteen from that contest thread. Saney didnt get to see them.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 4, 2012)

Is it JO material?


----------



## CG (Apr 5, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> did any of you cunts here download any of those vids of miss springsteen from that contest thread. Saney didnt get to see them.



Where the fick was the memo? Maybe sfw or cap can get the vids again (nothing REALLY gets removed from here)


----------



## independent (Apr 5, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Where the fick was the memo? Maybe sfw or cap can get the vids again (nothing REALLY gets removed from here)



they had them posted on youtube, so somebody would have had to rip them.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 5, 2012)

wouldn't mind seeing those vids my self. she's got a body that I wouldn't mind beating a load off on.


----------



## independent (Apr 5, 2012)

I cant believe you guys missed it. Im really started to think you guys are gay.


----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)

I totally LHJO to those videos...multiple times.

She joined the board too.  Left me some reps.  Where the fuck she at now?  Let's get her into the CT and gang rape her.


----------



## independent (Apr 5, 2012)

bmw said:


> I totally LHJO to those videos...multiple times.
> 
> She joined the board too.  Left me some reps.  Where the fuck she at now?  Let's get her into the CT and gang rape her.



Of all pervs here, you didnt rip them.


----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Of all pervs here, you didnt rip them.



If she had a penis I would have for sure!


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 5, 2012)

WTF bmw? Where's the vids playa? Now hows the CT sposed to circle jerk on her fine ass?


----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)

wonder if either of them still come around?

I bet he found out she was cheating on him.


----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## independent (Apr 5, 2012)

bmw said:


> wonder if either of them still come around?
> 
> I bet he found out she was cheating on him.



They are still here. they are both reps. I like them, his cock was a little too small for my taste though.


----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)

anyone wanna split a pizza taco?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2012)

Jesus Christ..........That thing has gotta be 10,000 cals at least LOL


----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)

looks good though, dunnit?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 5, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> They are still here. they are both reps. I like them, _his cock was a little too small for my taste though_.


This. NO HOMO!


----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## independent (Apr 6, 2012)

You homos have a great easter. I will be camping at the beach and sitting on the sand drinking brews.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 6, 2012)

I had to go back to page 90 of The CT to find these: The Roids Trilogy by SFW 

Roids goes on a date | Xtranormal

Roids on date w/Chinese Milf | Xtranormal

Roids' gets busted! | Xtranormal


Going back that far in the CT and reading that shit from 2 years ago is a trip. 

We could make a movie outta The CT.


----------



## independent (Apr 6, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I had to go back to page 90 of The CT to find these: The Roids Trilogy by SFW
> 
> Roids goes on a date | Xtranormal
> 
> ...



your a fucking mind reader. I was thinking about those clips this morning. funny shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2012)

I keep getting bad abrasion on my cawk after repeatedly raping this girl. GYCH?


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm a single man.. My girl refused to make me Rice and Beans so I had to leave her


----------



## bmw (Apr 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I keep getting bad abrasion on my cawk after repeatedly raping this girl. GYCH?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 7, 2012)

So, I'm at  pub last night with this bloke throwin back some pints, when alls of the sudden, I got the shits real bad like.  I go to the restroom and I'm wondering which one is for blokes and which one is for broads.  Then it hit me.  This was a unisex toilet.  I look over to my left and there's this smokin hot ass oriental babe waiting to get into the stall a coupla stalls down from me.  As badly as I needed to shit, there was just no way that I could get in there and let it rip with a hot chick in the stall next to me.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 7, 2012)

In other nuze, I've been informed that the wife is divorcing me.  Says she tried to make it work after finding out about my misdeeds, but the wounds just won't heel.  Unfortunately, she also found this site shortly afterward, and had the opportunidad to read all about it in graphic detail; not just one, but a couple of 'em.   All weekend, I've been thinking about the past 13 years and  one moment, then trying to think about future  possibilities the next.  I'f a friggin rolley coaster.  

My advices, if you ever cheat, make effin' sure you don't leave an e-trail.  Even if you delete, the shit don't go away...... ever.


----------



## CG (Apr 7, 2012)

Damn gears


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah, it sucks.  But, it doesn't look like I can change it at this point.  That's why I went to the pub last nite.  I figured it would help to get out an talk about it with a mate who'd been through the same thing.  Can't say that it really helped a lot though.


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2012)

LMFAO at McGilf

Fuck that Slanted eye bitch.. don't make me post up your honey moon picture


----------



## cc-10 (Apr 7, 2012)

more time to get jacked and tan roids


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yeah, it sucks.  But, it doesn't look like I can change it at this point.  That's why I went to the pub last nite.  I figured it would help to get out an talk about it with a mate who'd been through the same thing.  Can't say that it really helped a lot though.



Best thing you can do is get heavily geared and go on a whoring rampage. Tried and tested remedy by Yours Truely


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 7, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> LMFAO at McGilf
> 
> Fuck that Slanted eye bitch.. don't make me post up your honey moon picture



Thanx.  You always know how to make a knig feel better. lol  But, that ain't no HM pic.

@cc-10.  Werd.  I'm already back on the juice and getting my big back.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Best thing you can do is get heavily geared and go on a whoring rampage. Tried and tested remedy by Yours Truely



Werd to that.  But, that's what got me into trouble in the first place.   But, that may be right around the corner.  Cause it sure does help to ease the sufferin'.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd to that.  But, that's what got me into trouble in the first place.   But, that may be right around the corner.  Cause it sure does help to ease the sufferin'.



Gears didnt get you into trouble bro. Women got you into trouble. Never forget that goddamit!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 8, 2012)

Werd knig!  That's what I meant.  I'll stick with the gears.  I midas well stick with the other now also I reckon. lol


----------



## Doogsy (Apr 8, 2012)

Gears or women? I think everyone knows the answer to that!

Even so, that shit sucks man! Sounds like you'll have to move in with Alan, adopt cats, pin gears, wear flip flops, snorts some vikes and percs, down some merlot and bang all the milf by the pool 

GICH


----------



## Doogsy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Apr 8, 2012)

I still have that picture.. with you your wife and Waldo.. and you are all wearing the same shirt... 

don't make me post it up MOTHER FUCKING GOOK LOVER!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 8, 2012)

Doogsy said:


> Gears or women? I think everyone knows the answer to that!
> 
> Even so, that shit sucks man! Sounds like you'll have to move in with Alan, adopt cats, pin gears, wear flip flops, snorts some vikes and percs, down some merlot and bang all the milf by the pool
> 
> GICH



^^^ this!


----------



## Doogsy (Apr 8, 2012)

Post it!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 8, 2012)

Doogsy said:


>



^^^^ and this!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 8, 2012)

Doogsy said:


> Gears or women? I think everyone knows the answer to that!
> 
> Even so, that shit sucks man! Sounds like you'll have to move in with Alan, adopt cats, pin gears, wear flip flops, snorts some vikes and percs, down some merlot and bang all the milf by the pool
> 
> GICH




My door is always open, Roids.....sorry to hear about recent events.....New Pune victims have already surfaced at the pool as early as yesterday.....I need a Wingman.


----------



## SFW (Apr 8, 2012)

Jackass - bad grandpa (Good Quality) - YouTube


----------



## Tesla (Apr 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> Jackass - bad grandpa (Good Quality) - YouTube


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 8, 2012)

Tesla said:


> My door is always open, Roids.....sorry to hear about recent events.....New Pune victims have already surfaced at the pool as early as yesterday.....I need a Wingman.



Werd!  I'll bring the Sparks and herb if you'll provide the percs.  It's time to pursue some serious milfage, maybe even some moar gilfs!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 8, 2012)

I was in the hot tub today and a Chinese MILF came in with her Daughter......Roids you woulda been all over this shit........I played Beach Ball with her Daughter and she kept speaking Chinese...I had no idea what she was saying...I needed you McGilf....Tiny little MILF with big bombs......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 8, 2012)

Damn.  Shoulda called me over!  Although, I may be able to run into a Chinese milf or two over here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 8, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I was in the hot tub today and a Chinese MILF came in with her Daughter......Roids you woulda been all over this shit........I played Beach Ball with her Daughter and she kept speaking Chinese...I had no idea what she was saying...I needed you McGilf....Tiny little MILF with big bombs......



Lolz! This is OG ct material! 

Roids, you're welcome down under too mate. I've already got some homeless ppl lined up to shave your back!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 8, 2012)

Cool!  I've always wanted to see the DU and get me back shaved by a coupla aborigine trannies (pre-op)!  

That's effin weird that y'all posted up them vids on right b4 I made my announcement!  I wish'd I had my head fones so I could listen to them things again!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 8, 2012)

McGilf is back........More Golden Corral and Milf/Gilf stories a plenty to cum I presume.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 8, 2012)

milf - YouTube


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdxUNsKZ4T8


----------



## Tesla (Apr 8, 2012)

Fuck you Manson you sick MF'er.......... RIP Sharon Tate  

Long Cool Woman - YouTube


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 9, 2012)

Whenever I hear that cat speak, I always wonder HTF those teens coulda thought he was some kinda guru.  He just sounds like some schizo homeless dude.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Whenever I hear that cat speak, I always wonder HTF those teens coulda thought he was some kinda guru. He just sounds like some schizo homeless dude.



He gave them teens acid and brainwashed 'em..........Dude had an IQ of 121.......he was smart and very sick.


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2012)

Not to mention talented musically. Have you ever heard him sing? 

Charles Manson performs classic hit, "hunuiyaah nyaart" - (Lee Wanner re-composition) - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2012)

I wonder if leland is on gears like his dad, dog.


----------



## Saney (Apr 9, 2012)

Dude could sing bro


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2012)

Sam Kinison on Dr. Ruth & Manson - YouTube


Sam Kinison on Jesus' Wife & Bitches - YouTube


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Apr 9, 2012)

I want Skittles


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2012)

People who do Kareoke..stop and stop now........Steve Perry is the only human on the planet EVER allowed to sing this song....

Journey - Don't Stop Believin' (Live in Houston) - YouTube


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 9, 2012)

wtf is that knigglet wearing?  lol


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> wtf is that knigglet wearing? lol



That was the bomb ensemble back in the early 80's


----------



## Saney (Apr 9, 2012)

Anybody watch Game of Thrones or Justified? Those shows are pretty good. If anyone wants to watch them let me know and i'll send you the season


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm watching the Human Centipede series . . quality lolz!


----------



## Saney (Apr 10, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm watching the Human Centipede series . . quality lolz!



I didn't see the second movie... is that any good?


----------



## CG (Apr 10, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I didn't see the second movie... is that any good?



Read the wiki.. I lol'd.


Check out "a serbian film" hard to get, harder to watch, top notch ag shit in that one dere


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 10, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


>



*Taste the rainbow*


----------



## Doogsy (Apr 10, 2012)

GEARS? 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/160446-help-upcoming-cycle.html#post2778197


----------



## Doogsy (Apr 10, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Read the wiki.. I lol'd.
> 
> 
> Check out "a serbian film" hard to get, harder to watch, top notch ag shit in that one dere



Werd, that movie is utter LHJO material!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 10, 2012)

The 2nd centipede movie is way better! Dude LHJO with sandpaper!


----------



## Saney (Apr 10, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


> the 2nd centipede movie is way better! Dude lhjo with sandpaper!




i need to see it!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 10, 2012)

Sup nigerians!  Just readin' up on Chinese divorce lawz. Sounds pretty simple over here.  A helluva lot quicker and moar cheaper than in the US&A.  I have got to get me some AP soon b4 me LH falls off!


----------



## Saney (Apr 10, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup nigerians!  Just readin' up on Chinese divorce lawz. Sounds pretty simple over here.  A helluva lot quicker and moar cheaper than in the US&A.  I have got to get me some AP soon b4 me LH falls off!




Just pin the Gears, and the women will cum.

check out www.dirtybathtubslootgears.com


----------



## independent (Apr 10, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Just pin the Gears, and the women will cum.
> 
> check out www.dirtybathtubslootgears.com



Werd.  Green gear ftw!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 10, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Werd. Green gear ftw!



Mutant Gel ftw!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 10, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Just pin the Gears, and the women will cum.
> 
> check out www.dirtybathtubslootgears.com



I'm frade to click on it.

Anyhoo.  This test is killing me.  Even the butch dyke in my office is looking kinda good today.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 10, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyhoo. This test is killing me. Even the butch dyke in my office is looking kinda good today.



That's a good sign...Your Test sounds GTG.........


Robert schimmel at dangerfields - YouTube


----------



## Tesla (Apr 10, 2012)

Sam Kinison on Marriage and World Hunger - YouTube


http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=fvwp&v=Xfi4s8cjLFI



OHHHHHHH OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Apr 11, 2012)

I heard an 8.9 earthquake rocked some south east asian country. You know some island is getting wiped out by a tsunami in a few mins no doubt. similar to 2004 dec 24, if i recall.


----------



## SFW (Apr 11, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Sam Kinison on Marriage and World Hunger - YouTube
> 
> 
> SAM KINISON IN BACK TO SCHOOL - YouTube
> ...


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2012)

There seems to be a language barrier and i'm having no luck understanding what all you lame faggots are saying... In other words, i don't speak "Not-Big" which many of seem to be extremely fluent with.

How about a few of ya'll visit your local gym and acquire the tongue of the "Bigsby's". This language is universal and we will all be able to speak amongst ourselves.

Thank you


Sincerely


SB


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 11, 2012)

What is the official minimum weight limit on big status? I'm 232 dismornin and feelin tiny? Any recommendations? Up the test? Synthol?


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2012)

That's a good question ^ 

I forget what the actual Bigsby weight was.. 

We'll need to hit SFW up for the answer being his is the most Jacked member of the DRSE


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 11, 2012)

^^^ up the test and tren


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2012)

@ Sloot:  Original Bigsby weight was 220....and stop sucking John Boy's cock!!


----------



## independent (Apr 11, 2012)

Tesla said:


> @ Sloot:  Original Bigsby weight was 220....and stop sucking John Boy's cock!!



Well Im fucked then. Gotta up the green gear dosage.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 11, 2012)

^you'll get there some day. I'm praying for you


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 11, 2012)

^^prays, what a fagg


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2012)

Tesla said:


> @ Sloot:  Original Bigsby weight was 220....and stop sucking John Boy's cock!!




ahh.. yes.. it was 220lbs.. So anyone under 220 is a NB (Not-Big) and anyone over 220 was a Bigsby


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2012)

It also depends on height.......You can't really call a midget at 5'3" 210 lbs a NB.........But me at 6'1 218 u could call a NB


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2012)

How are you (big) boys?


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2012)

Fairing well enough. Thank you for checking in on us, CD


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> That's a good question ^
> 
> I forget what the actual Bigsby weight was..
> 
> We'll need to hit SFW up for the answer being his is the most Jacked member of the DRSE



230!

Oh, and Jacked and Tanned Inc FTW


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2012)

I believe its 220lbs.. Minimal standard. Twas established many moons ago.

And of course, Jacked and Tan FTW GOD DAMNIT!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I believe its 220lbs.. Minimal standard. Twas established many moons ago.
> 
> And of course, Jacked and Tan FTW GOD DAMNIT!



werd, 220lb was the benchmark . .  but Im 230 goddamit! GMTGDG!


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> werd, 220lb was the benchmark . .  but Im 230 goddamit! GMTGDG!




well thats a good weight El Capitan


----------



## vortrit (Apr 12, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> ^^prays, what a fagg



That was pretty gay.


----------



## CG (Apr 12, 2012)

Standing at a semi blubbed 260.. even at 20% my lean mass is 218


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Fairing well enough. Thank you for checking in on us, CD



I have to admit....


My life was empty with out you guys.


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I have to admit....
> 
> 
> My life was empty with out you guys.



This we know..

and my phone needs some new naked pictures.. i'll send you my latest


----------



## independent (Apr 13, 2012)

I pinned some new gear and I think I have an infection now


----------



## Watson (Apr 13, 2012)

at 15 and 1 month i was 5ft flat, weighed 121 pounds
at 15 and 11 months i passed 6'6 and weighed 220 pounds

tell me anyones got better gains!!!!! 

u could count my rips at 50 yards so NO i wasnt fat
i grew so fast i had no sense of balance for almost 18 months, 
parents dragged me to a dozen specialists because they thought i was going to die lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 13, 2012)

Why can't I get jacked and tan on booze and blow


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2012)

Damn.. i took a sexy ass pic of myself.. I sent it to CellerDoor, and she said I was hot! That's all i needed to get me through the day!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Damn.. i took a sexy ass pic of myself.. I sent it to CellerDoor, and she said I was hot! That's all i needed to get me through the day!




AWWWWWW!  That was sweet of her.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Damn.. i took a sexy ass pic of myself.. I sent it to CellerDoor, and she said I was hot! That's all i needed to get me through the day!



Does your phone carrier charge you to text yourself? how does that work?


----------



## CG (Apr 13, 2012)

Friday the 13th..


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Does your phone carrier charge you to text yourself? how does that work?




10cents to send, and 10cents to receive!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> This we know..
> 
> and my phone needs some new naked pictures.. i'll send you my latest



You are trying to jip me.  You want naked pics, but you were wearing undies in yours.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> You are trying to jip me. You want naked pics, but you were wearing undies in yours.



Werd.....


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> You are trying to jip me.  You want naked pics, but you were wearing undies in yours.



well.. i never seen your goodies.. but you've seen my weeny.. How fair is that?


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2012)

My cup of tea 


MOTHERLESS.COM - Go Ahead She Isn't Looking! : Lesbian brutal double fisting (pussy + anal)


----------



## Watson (Apr 13, 2012)

never seen the appeal in fisting
its like buying a car, wrecking it then claiming to be a car lover

once uve been fisted, ur clam is dead, just bury it!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 13, 2012)

Fisting is one of Sydney's favourite past times


----------



## Watson (Apr 13, 2012)

im moving to gold coast then!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2012)

Phisting vids makes me Flaccid.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 13, 2012)

Al what's it like JOg a cat?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2012)

Jack off a cat? Is that what you mean? Thankfully I have no idea...My ex gave me the cat that had his junk cut off already.


----------



## SFW (Apr 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewFE4ymvn1o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2012)

That's funny...I was just watching Point Break. 

Point Break - Beach Fight - YouTube


Warchild and Swayze are pretty badass...Anthony Kiedis gets his ass kicked.    Give it away now.


----------



## SFW (Apr 13, 2012)

Me too! Brohdi was one bad ass dog throwing motherfucker!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2012)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give It Away [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> well.. i never seen your goodies.. but you've seen my weeny.. How fair is that?




I was sure I sent you a pic of my back tat, I just got out of the shower and I wasn't wearing anything.

So fuckyou


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2012)

Road House: Dalton vs Jimmy - YouTube


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2012)

The Outsiders Rumble (Greasers vs. Socs) - YouTube


Do it for Johhny man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Apr 13, 2012)

I want two meatball sandwiches and a lemonade. gary busey style. keanu orders tuna like a not big.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2012)

Gimme Two - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Apr 14, 2012)

Very Catchy tune.. You've been warned.


[video=youtube;J7tj3P9qaPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=J7tj3P9qaPE[/video]


----------



## Saney (Apr 14, 2012)

This is my song for the Gearsasis


----------



## Tesla (Apr 14, 2012)

Black Sabbath - Iron Man - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Apr 15, 2012)

What rapper mentions Nikola Tesla? Canibus is a fucking alien!

CANIBUS - PL


----------



## independent (Apr 15, 2012)

Belgien waffles with nutella and maple syrup for brekky. then Im gonna pin some bunk gears.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 15, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Belgien waffles with nutella and maple syrup for brekky. then Im gonna pin some bunk gears.




I missed my Tranny Urine shot last night.......so woke up at 6:30 AM and pinned it.......Hope I didn't fuck anything up......It was really only a 6-1/2 hour difference cuz I normally pinn at Midnight EOD.

I thought you had a script for Test, Moe?  No Bunkyness for you if that's the case.


----------



## independent (Apr 15, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I missed my Tranny Urine shot last night.......so woke up at 6:30 AM and pinned it.......Hope I didn't fuck anything up......It was really only a 6-1/2 hour difference cuz I normally pinn at Midnight EOD.
> 
> I thought you had a script for Test, Moe?  No Bunkyness for you if that's the case.



Why is tranny urine green?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 15, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why is tranny urine green?



LOL....It's yellow Mutant Gel.


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2012)

How about them Flyers?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 15, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> How about them Flyers?



Go Sharks!!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 16, 2012)

This is a great thread. Good work!


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2012)

^  ?


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

Its LEO


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)

^ ?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)

Went to a BBQ at my Bud's house last night and his Wife went off on us for torchin' one. She said it is a huge turn off for her when a guy smokes herb. Then My boy and his wife got in a huge fight and I left. She was drunk as fuck and just started going off on us for gettin' high.


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

Youre evil al.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 16, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Went to a BBQ at my Bud's house last night and his Wife went off on us for torchin' one. She said it is a huge turn off for her when a guy smokes herb. Then My boy and his wife got in a huge fight and I left. She was drunk as fuck and just started going off on us for gettin' high.



Shoulda bitch slapped her for running her hole and bitch slapped him for not manning up in his own house


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)

Werd........He just kinda "turtled" while she verbally abused him.....She kept saying "I'm really drunk, so I have no grounds to speak"  and I was like "yeah, you don't"  I would rather have a Husband that smoked herb and chilled rather than one that gets plastered and beats the shit outta me.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah next weekend he should get hammered and treat her like shit cause booze is "legal"


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)

She gave him an ultimatum, quit drinking or quit smoking weed.......Chick is whack. She drinks heavy and chain smokes


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

hypocritical bitch! Same thing with fat fucking slobs who suck down McD's all day and mouth off about gear. You need to slip some ambien in their drinks next time al. Then ass fuck her while shes knocked out!


----------



## bmw (Apr 16, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Went to a BBQ at my Bud's house last night and his Wife went off on us for torchin' one. She said it is a huge turn off for her when a guy smokes herb. Then My boy and his wife got in a huge fight and I left. She was drunk as fuck and just started going off on us for gettin' high.



she's cheating on him


----------



## bmw (Apr 16, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Werd........He just kinda "turtled" while she verbally abused him.....She kept saying "I'm really drunk, so I have no grounds to speak"  and I was like "yeah, you don't"  I would rather have a Husband that smoked herb and chilled rather than one that gets plastered and beats the shit outta me.



you lookin for a husband brah?

send me pics


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> hypocritical bitch! Same thing with fat fucking slobs who suck down McD's all day and mouth off about gear. You need to slip some ambien in their drinks next time al. Then ass fuck her while shes knocked out!



Funny you say that.......She's a bitch, but she's hot.........Her tangent was more or less based on my buddy who got high last weekend and he said he just stumbled into Wifey's friends room and made a pass at her friend......Then she made up a bed for me to sleep in the guest room and told him don't be surprised if I stumble into the room where Alan is sleeping tonight....That's when I left.


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2012)

You left after her saying that??

wtf? I would have taken a BJ from a Hot drunken mess whore.. then watched her kiss him in the morning....


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 16, 2012)

Peptides & Melanotan II 
Any of you strapping young lads ever order HCG from these guys?


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

Lmfao awkward morning breakfast that would of been.


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

I need to give props to neo. His kalpa sus 350 @ 1ml is painless 36 hrs later. Did u get any sust with the blends, sloot?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> I need to give props to neo. His kalpa sus 350 @ 1ml is painless 36 hrs later. Did u get any sust with the blends, sloot?


----------



## independent (Apr 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> I need to give props to neo. His kalpa sus 350 @ 1ml is painless 36 hrs later. Did u get any sust with the blends, sloot?



Its because its just canola oil.


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

Fuck!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> Fuck!


----------



## independent (Apr 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> Fuck!



Havent you seen saneys kalpa log?


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

Seen it? I Jo'd to it!


----------



## independent (Apr 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> Seen it? I Jo'd to it!



did you use kalpa canola as lube?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)

Pec shot or stfu tonight..I have such nice tits that I need to finally pinn them........Saney says vid or it didn't happen...Guess I'll snap a pic........Pec shots are painless, right?


----------



## CG (Apr 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> Seen it? I Jo'd to it!



I've been administering 1 lhjo ed to saneys neo log.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)

No pic or vid, but my 1st pec shot was child's play....so easy and no pain at all and a tiny drop of blood....Pecs will take over quads as my new favorite pinn location. 





Why is this Mutant Gel so smooth?


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

I dunno but i should send a vial for testing. Too fuckn smooth if u ask me


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

sloot


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 17, 2012)

I cant pin my quads no moar . . get crippling PIP . . same gearz, never used to. No drama pinning in the arse or delts though. I can get 3mls into the delts and 4ml in the arse no probs


----------



## CG (Apr 17, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I cant pin my quads no moar . . get crippling PIP . . same gearz, never used to. No drama pinning in the arse or delts though. I can get 3mls into the delts and 4ml in the arse no probs



That 4ml is nothin compared to the normal 9" you get in that there tanned arse


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2012)

I step away from the computer for some Major Mexican AP action and ya'll sending away the Mutent Gel for testing lol.. well it's already been tested at 103 you corn holes!

And no SFW, didn't get any Sust with the Kalpa stuff.

Mexican put it on me last night.. then after we finished smushing for hours, she got up and made me some chicken


----------



## independent (Apr 17, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I cant pin my quads no moar . . get crippling PIP . . same gearz, never used to. No drama pinning in the arse or delts though. I can get 3mls into the delts and 4ml in the arse no probs



Start pinning higher up on the quad.

Ive been on deca for 2 days now and had no pip or gains. Bunk?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I cant pin my quads no moar . . get crippling PIP . . same gearz, never used to. No drama pinning in the arse or delts though. I can get 3mls into the delts and 4ml in the arse no probs




Try Pecs, Capp...

I don't know why I waited so long.......as easy as quads.....


----------



## SFW (Apr 17, 2012)

cap would pierce his heart with a 1" pin.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2012)

Fuck you Jew fags I pin my Cawk with a slin!


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> cap would pierce his heart with a 1" pin.




Bump


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2012)

I pin pecs and tris with a slin, nothing bigger


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2012)

How the fuck do you use a Slin pin?? 

the only slin pins i know of are ones that don't have detachable needle heads


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2012)

Miserable small child-like pecs are the bane of my existence goddamit!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> How the fuck do you use a Slin pin??
> 
> the only slin pins i know of are ones that don't have detachable needle heads



You backload a few of them. Perfect for ED tren pinning!


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2012)

don't know how to fill them up.. the needle on top isn't long enough to pass through the rubber stopper.. then you pin SubQ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> don't know how to fill them up.. the needle on top isn't long enough to pass through the rubber stopper.. then you pin SubQ?



You take a 5ml with a 19" and draw the full amount. 

Then take a slin and pull the plunger out. Fill to the desired dosage- its an accurate method. Replace plunger a tip to expire air. Repeat, I usually get 6x slins at 0.75ml tren ace

You can IM slin pin in leaner areas. I stick to delts, pecs, tris and outer bis. Not too keen on bi's thou.

No pip btw


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2012)

did not understand what you said


----------



## independent (Apr 18, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> did not understand what you said



doesnt matter, tranny urine wont pass thru a slin pin.


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> doesnt matter, tranny urine wont pass thru a slin pin.




you got that right.. 23g or gtfo


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You take a 5ml with a 19" and draw the full amount.



You understand this right? A normal pin and barrel. Fill it full of gears with a large gauge.



> Then take a slin and pull the plunger out. Fill to the desired dosage- its an accurate method. Replace plunger a tip to expire air. Repeat, I usually get 6x slins at 0.75ml tren ace



Rather than draw with the slin, youre backloading it by pulling out the entire plunger and filling it full o gears with the 5ml barrel you just loaded. 

You can get up to 1ml in, but I like a little less, as I preload nearly a weeks worth of slins for ED pinning.



> You can IM slin pin in leaner areas. I stick to delts, pecs, tris and outer bis. Not too keen on bi's thou.
> 
> No pip btw


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)

Can you imagine a sponsor fucking me and kos over simultaneously? Well, hopefully not. Fag tells us both, that the packs were seized. No letters tho for either of us weeks later. Oh well.


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)

NoSteroidForYou.com


----------



## independent (Apr 18, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You understand this right? A normal pin and barrel. Fill it full of gears with a large gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stfu with your science. tranny urine does pass thru a 27g nicely though. I feel like I got kicked in the hip, I think a 1/2" isnt long enough.


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)

By removing the plunger, arent you risking infection? If you were to touch the plunger or fart on it accidentally, then what? Why not just use a 21 G?


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> Can you imagine a sponsor fucking me and kos over simultaneously? Well, hopefully not. Fag tells us both, that the packs were seized. No letters tho for either of us weeks later. Oh well.




lol Steroidforyou.com ripped you guys? LOL maybe it's time ya'll remove their banner from your sig


----------



## independent (Apr 18, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> lol Steroidforyou.com ripped you guys? LOL maybe it's time ya'll remove their banner from your sig



The seizure letters are probably in d-lats anus. gich.


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)

No im going to leave it up for 45 days as i promised. Man of my word. So there wont be any rebuttals on his part, such as "well u removed the banner yada yada"

Man of my word.


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)

Im doing a paleo. 5 cans of sardines so far today, plus my shakes and milk, almonds and baby carrots. Im very angry on this diet.


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)

and yes, shakes were around in caveman days.


----------



## independent (Apr 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> and yes, shakes were around in caveman days.



Probably celltech.


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2012)

lol @ Caveman diet

45 days, fuck that.. Kneegrows better come through... or else!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 18, 2012)

Buncha non Pec pinnin Kneeeeegrows.........Hey Capp....seriously....ur chest can't handle a 25g 1 inch.........I'm thinking of burying a 23g 1-1/2" in my left pec tonight. (being the big pec having, non gyno chest having MF'er that I am))


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2012)

Your gonna be pinning your own semen soon if you don't stop bragging.. Catch my drift, Tokyo?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 18, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Your gonna be pinning your own semen soon if you don't stop bragging.. Catch my drift, Tokyo?


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 18, 2012)

Seriously though.....Even if you have a chicken chest you should be able to handle a 25g 1 inch in the pec........Capp should just go 25g 5/8" then. You can go in at an angle too if you're worried about stabbing your heart.


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)

The rectum is lined with mucus membranes that will absorb your gear. A turkey baster inserted 2 inches into your anus should be safer and easier than pinning chest. Why risk cardio arrhythmia and possible infarction?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> The rectum is lined with mucus membranes that will absorb your gear. A turkey baster inserted 2 inches into your anus should be safer and easier than pinning chest. Why risk cardio arrhythmia and possible infarction?



  Maybe I'll just pinn the right pec from here on out then. Thanks for scaring me SFW.


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)

wouldnt matter ^ Heart is basically in the center. 

And Its 5-6 inches under your skin. 9 if youre hoyle. He uses prenatal needles for pinning glutes.


----------



## independent (Apr 18, 2012)

Has anyone hear pinned delts or quads? Sounds scary.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> And Its 5-6 inches under your skin. *9 if youre hoyle*. He uses prenatal needles for pinning glutes.





I popped my left pec trying to bench too much a long time ago and there is scar tissue in there .... I need to be careful not to hit that part tonight.......

Need to pinn it closer to the sternum on the Left side. 25g 1" at an angle should do the trick.





> Has anyone hear pinned delts or quads? Sounds scary.​




I hope ur being facetious, Moe,


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)

hes dead serious. and natty.


----------



## independent (Apr 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> hes dead serious. and natty.



Most likely natty due to bunk tranny urine.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 18, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Most likely natty due to bunk tranny urine.


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)

Simplest way to find out...Cut back the AI and play the waiting game. If your nips itch and get perky, youre good. 

Gear pin tip of the day: It is much easier to inject glutes with a 5ml syringe than a 3ml syringe. The barrel is longer, less trunk twisting.

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 18, 2012)

Fuck Glutes........Delts, Pecs, quads forever.......


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Most likely natty due to bunk tranny urine.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 18, 2012)

All I had were a buncha 1-1/2" 25g left , so I just cut the needle cap in half so I could bury it at 3/4" with no mystery in my left pec.......Just did it, worked like a charm.....Never knew that trick til I searched around a saw a post where someone was doing that......Another painless pec shot, not sure what all the fuss was ever about.


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2012)

You all use Tranny Urine and you all suck!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2012)

So I know this might be a little to estrogen based for you guys, but the doc changed my birth control pill and now I'm horny as fuck.  I dont see my boy toy for three more days and I swear to god, when I do I'm gonna break him.


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2012)

Horny enough to send me hot nudes?


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Horny enough to send me hot nudes?




Um. No. 

You got some pretty hot pics of me already.


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Um. No.
> 
> You got some pretty hot pics of me already.



I need updated pics!! and you know this!


----------



## CG (Apr 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> By removing the plunger, arent you risking infection? If you were to touch the plunger or fart on it accidentally, then what? Why not just use a 21 G?



Yeah. Lots of cats backload tho. The safer and cleaner way is called frontloading. 

Draw up gears into a big (3ml+) barrell with whatever size pin (18ga fire hoses work well).

Remove plunger from big barrell. Dip the tip of the insulin pin (only the actual pin, make sure the fused connector\barrell don't get in there) and draw into insulin pin. 

Load up as much as you want\can in each pin, and store somewhere uber secure that doesn't get bumped around (don't wanna lose any gears)

This works with all different sizes of pins & barrells too. 
I know a few bros on trt and full cycles that travel a lot for work, some of them prefer to travel with loaded pins and a copy of their script\doc's note.

Look at that shit, I made an intelligent post


----------



## CG (Apr 18, 2012)

Tesla said:


> All I had were a buncha 1-1/2" 25g left , so I just cut the needle cap in half so I could bury it at 3/4" with no mystery in my left pec.......Just did it, worked like a charm.....Never knew that trick til I searched around a saw a post where someone was doing that......Another painless pec shot, not sure what all the fuss was ever about.



Lol had to read this twice, thought you said you cut the pin.. da fuck? Lol


----------



## Tesla (Apr 18, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Lol had to read this twice, thought you said you cut the pin.. da fuck? Lol



WTF?  


Some Mexican chick was checkeing my Mutant Gelled ass out as I left for my bike ride tonight as she was leaving the pool. Light skinned hot Mexican chick with nice bombs and an ass that's a little bigger, but nice and smooth with pretty skin...no cottage cheese or any shit like that... Then she gave me that evil Mexican smile as I rode by........     Plus she had 2 little kids with her.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 19, 2012)

^^she's had practice. You need to rub her chalupa. Get it in and and post pics of beaner tortilla ass. Seriously, when was the last time you saw a real mexican with a round ass?


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2012)

My mexican loves me.. I bought some KY Jelly and i plan on doing some Major damage with that stuff... maybe i'll be able to put my entire hand in her pussy


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> My mexican loves me.. I bought some KY Jelly and i plan on doing some Major damage with that stuff... maybe i'll be able to put my entire hand in her pussy



This Mexican-Jew fisting thing is a mystery to me


----------



## independent (Apr 19, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Yeah. Lots of cats backload tho. The safer and cleaner way is called frontloading.
> 
> Draw up gears into a big (3ml+) barrell with whatever size pin (18ga fire hoses work well).
> 
> ...




Good luck trying to draw gear thru a 30g slin pin. Hence the backload.


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2012)

Mutent Gel does not mix well with faggy, boat living, small chested, Kangaroo raping, jew ass 30g Slin pins


----------



## Tesla (Apr 19, 2012)

Mutant Gel is very simple.......Draw with a 22 or 23 and shoot with a 25...Why the fuck do you need any pinn with a higher guage than a 25 is beyond me.......25's feel like slin pinns to me....I don't even feel them.


----------



## SFW (Apr 19, 2012)

Brother D-day..Brother Bluto!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 19, 2012)

Bluto's Big Speech - Animal House (9/10) Movie CLIP (1978) HD - YouTube




Belushi was coked outta his mind.


----------



## independent (Apr 19, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Mutant Gel is very simple.......Draw with a 22 or 23 and shoot with a 25...Why the fuck do you need any pinn with a higher guage than a 25 is beyond me.......25's feel like slin pinns to me....I don't even feel them.



I use only 27g's but thats because Im natty.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm gonna go back to College days and Pinn a 18 or 20 guage horse needle just for ole times sake. 

Horse needles from Tijuana were all the rage back then...You need a running start, though.....Gotta jab that fucker in.....I remember bleeding like a bitch on her period in those days.


----------



## independent (Apr 19, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I'm gonna go back to College days and Pinn a 18 or 20 guage horse needle just for ole times sake.
> 
> Horse needles from Tijuana were all the rage back then...You need a running start, though.....Gotta jab that fucker in.....I remember bleeding like a bitch on her period in those days.



Sust redi-jects. All too familiar.


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2012)

Mutant Gel or Tranny Urine?


----------



## SFW (Apr 19, 2012)

whats the diff?


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 19, 2012)

is there any tranny gel on the market? steroidsforyou.com maybe?


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2012)

SFW said:


> whats the diff?




Excuse me Mr.?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 19, 2012)

When you get older it's harder to judge young girl's ages. There was two girls(twins) that were working out tonight in the complex gym. Coulda been 15 yo, coulda been 23 yo...Twin hotties with nice bombs and asses...I can't tell anymore...thier bodies were 23, but thier faces were 15 or 16......It's ok for me to be scoping 23 year olds, but it's sad if they are 15 and I'm checkin' them out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2012)

^^^ it's true. When you get older....


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2012)

Winny Injections 50mg ED!!!


----------



## swollen (Apr 20, 2012)

Tesla said:


> When you get older it's harder to judge young girl's ages. There was two girls(twins) that were working out tonight in the complex gym. Coulda been 15 yo, coulda been 23 yo...Twin hotties with nice bombs and asses...I can't tell anymore...thier bodies were 23, but thier faces were 15 or 16......It's ok for me to be scoping 23 year olds, but it's sad if they are 15 and I'm checkin' them out.



For real! Some of these chicks in their 20's, look like they could be in high school


----------



## independent (Apr 20, 2012)

Pinned 1ml of tranny cut mix last night in the delt, pulled the pin out and had it leaking out. Do I need longer pins? Im using 27g x .5.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pinned 1ml of tranny cut mix last night in the delt, pulled the pin out and had it leaking out. Do I need longer pins? Im using 27g x .5.




unless you are a skinny fag, get a 1in


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pinned 1ml of tranny cut mix last night in the delt, pulled the pin out and had it leaking out. Do I need longer pins? Im using 27g x .5.



25g 1"

Quit fiddling around with those tiny pinns and get the gear in ur muscle



swollen said:


> For real! Some of these chicks in their 20's, look like they could be in high school



Yeah, and some of these 15 year old chicks have the bodies of a 23 yo.

 Sum10 in the water.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> unless you are a skinny fag, get a 1in



pin everything with a 23 guage 1.25" or gtfo


----------



## independent (Apr 20, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> unless you are a skinny fag, get a 1in



Thats why I use 1/2 pins. I think I shot it too fast. I will get some longer pins for the higher volume shots, Ive been only pinning a 1/2 ml of script at a time. I have to pin 1ml of the tranny cut mix if I dont want to pin eod.


----------



## independent (Apr 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> pin everything with a 23 guage 1.25" or gtfo



Pin with an 18g or gtfo.  I bet Tesla and I are the only drse members that have done that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> pin everything with a 23 guage 1.25" or gtfo



actually, I got a fair bit of scar tissue from pinning delts with these ^^^ slinnin' makes a nice change Al. Esp. if you want to venture into pinning the tri's and bi's. 

BTW, just realised Ive been cruise n blasting for two years!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> pin everything with a 23 guage 1.25" or gtfo



Pinn ur Pec with that or GTFO!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pin with an 18g or gtfo.  I bet Tesla and I are the only drse members that have done that.



I dont think we get those. Pinned with a 19g 1.25" in the arse when I ran out of 23g. Wasnt too bad, bled some thou


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Pinn ur Pec with that or GTFO!!



Ive probably got enough meat for a 25g . . 


Anywho, just pinned 150mg NPP and 300mg Test Cyp into my glutes . . it's more the side of my arse though, it's an awkward reach. NPP some good gears, no sides, shit gets you jerked as fuck!


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> actually, I got a fair bit of scar tissue from pinning delts with these ^^^ slinnin' makes a nice change Al. Esp. if you want to venture into pinning the tri's and bi's.
> 
> BTW, just realised Ive been cruise n blasting for two years!




July will be 2 years for me!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Ive probably got enough meat for a 25g . .



The most unjerked, skinny knob on this site would be able to pinn his pec with a 25g 1"......


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2012)

Inject Winny > NPP


----------



## independent (Apr 20, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Inject Winny > NPP



My special blend tranny cut mix > inject winny.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2012)

Cut Mix 150 > Your Tranny Urine!


----------



## CG (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuckshitcuntbitch thank got that mp's eca actually works, pop one of those, wait 20 minutes and I feel like I'm on fuggin speed  love that sht.

Thinkin bout finally gettin gearded and hitting up airsealed. First cycl will be my own homebrew. Whatchu niggers think???


ANSEWR ME GOFD DAMNIT!


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Fuckshitcuntbitch thank got that mp's eca actually works, pop one of those, wait 20 minutes and I feel like I'm on fuggin speed  love that sht.
> 
> Thinkin bout finally gettin gearded and hitting up airsealed. First cycl will be my own homebrew. Whatchu niggers think???
> 
> ...




I think you're a few short of a dozen


----------



## CG (Apr 20, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I think you're a few short of a dozen



No shit lol what else is new?

I figure, if kos can get all fuckin juiced up why can't I? My bf pails in comparasin to his. Lol


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2012)

Well get some real gears and lay off the Ephedrine.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Inject Winny > NPP



I'm gonna add that shit to the end of my cycle. You can run winny and be a fat cunt because KOS says so


----------



## independent (Apr 20, 2012)

Ordered some 18g x 2" pins. Im tired of fucking around.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

I think KOS is a fat fag.


I'm bored.  Anyone got an AP story?  I won't have a new one till after this weekend.....


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2012)

Penguins baby!!!!!!!!!!!  

  Saney........


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I think KOS is a fat fag.
> 
> 
> I'm bored.  Anyone got an AP story?  I won't have a new one till after this weekend.....



This chick Ive been dating says she'll take one up the pooper if I 'commit to a relationship' . .  but Ive been trying to sneak one up there anyway. This all cumulated into a heated argument yesterday during AP, where she ended up going home in tears. She left one of her tops at mine, and I ended up LHJO and wiping my dick with it. Not much of a story I know


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 20, 2012)

lols @ the ol' girl's shirt wipe off. Who hasn't done that? Have you tried plying her with alcohol/meth?


----------



## independent (Apr 20, 2012)

Had a real good workout today, have a feeling the tranny gear is kicking in.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2012)

Tranny Urine Gears actually work?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Tranny Urine Gears actually work?




    Gonna go pinn my quad in a minute....I'll let u know if it kicks in.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> lols @ the ol' girl's shirt wipe off. Who hasn't done that? Have you tried plying her with alcohol/meth?



When I was still married, I used to JO in my then wife's hair while she was asleep


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> When I was still married, I used to JO in my then wife's hair while she was asleep





WTF?


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 20, 2012)

My girlfriend is always wanting me to fuck her in her sleep. My girlfriend is black, if I nutted in her hair, she'd probably dump a pan full of fried chicken grease on me. Don't fuck with a black chicks hair, that shit cost a weeks pay.


----------



## independent (Apr 20, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Tranny Urine Gears actually work?



Its probably just in my head.



Tesla said:


> Gonna go pinn my quad in a minute....I'll let u know if it kicks in.



18g or gtfo!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2012)

fuck u ... those days are over.  

Just pinned a 25 in my quad and it was twitching and shit........ never had that happen.......but no blood at all.......pinned it higher up than normal...going back to my normal lower spot on da quad..


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2012)

Me so horny!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2012)

^^  lhjo??


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2012)

Carlin after a couple bumps!

George Carlin We Like War - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Apr 21, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> My girlfriend is always wanting me to fuck her in her sleep. My girlfriend is black, if I nutted in her hair, she'd probably dump a pan full of fried chicken grease on me. Don't fuck with a black chicks hair, that shit cost a weeks pay.



Big true. Never touch a black chicks hair after its done. Or "did"


----------



## Watson (Apr 21, 2012)

Rexona, 

girl i dated in uni, pussy wasnt what ud call tight, lets just say ben, boss and me could triple that hole and still not touch each other,
anyway, i was high and pissed as, its canberra, winter and nothing better to do, so i grabbed the rexona pump spray bottle, rolled a condom on it, fucked the living hell out of her with it, i was holding the top cap which came off and the damn thing slid all the way in her

we both freaked, she offered her ass if i could get it out, i suggested i slide in her ass cause it might help get it out, u can tell i cared about her alot, long story short, ass wasnt any better, we were both 19 so i guessed she starting fucking at 5 to be that "available"

and nope, i never got it out, never asked how she got it out, all my mates called her "rexona" for the next 3 years until she left uni and returned home

i didnt actually tell the guys, just told them i lost my anti persp, they asked where, i said up her!


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2012)

Nobody could ever out argue Carlin. His mind was masterful and will live on forever.


----------



## SFW (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68&ob=av2e


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2012)

Gay fucking Hick anthem.. ^


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2012)

Real shit here!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 21, 2012)

Just blew 2 hits of Blackberry Kush into the cat's face....He's fuckin' mowin' Meow Mix right now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Just blew 2 hits of Blackberry Kush into the cat's face....He's fuckin' mowin' Meow Mix right now.



Poke it in the pooper. Don't resist the urge!


----------



## independent (Apr 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Poke it in the pooper. Don't resist the urge!



lol.


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2012)

My Desktop only has 3GB's of Ram... how gay is that? Slow POS!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> This chick Ive been dating says she'll take one up the pooper if I 'commit to a relationship' . .  but Ive been trying to sneak one up there anyway. This all cumulated into a heated argument yesterday during AP, where she ended up going home in tears. She left one of her tops at mine, and I ended up LHJO and wiping my dick with it. Not much of a story I know



That's a typical weekend for me!


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2012)

I need my asshole licked. ASAP


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I need my asshole licked. ASAP


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2012)

Tesla, please use an updated Avi pic... that shit is BN old


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm getting bored with pinning sites...

I think I'm gonna pinn my calf tonight just for the fuck of it..........


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Tesla, please use an updated Avi pic... that shit is BN old



I like the stylish goatee!


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2012)

Scramby eggs this morning.. YUM!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2012)

Pork chilli beans, oatmeal w whey/coconut oil, washed down with green tea for brekky!


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2012)

Garbage breakfast.. No wonder your chest is small


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2012)

never eat ur carbs and protein together!!!! First you eat your protein.. then wait 45mins, then eat your Carbs.. its the only way to stay Jerked and Lean and full of energy


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2012)

Hasn't helped you much Sloot


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2012)

Down to 241.0lbs!!!

KOS would be so proud!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Down to 241.0lbs!!!
> 
> KOS would be so proud!



On the KOS scale I'm barely 200lbs ... Maybe I really do need to split my protein from carbs by 45min


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, splitting them up keeps you leaner.. Eating them together makes you heavier.. screw that


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Hasn't helped you much Sloot




I actually just started eating like this.. so kiss my butt!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Well, splitting them up keeps you leaner.. Eating them together makes you heavier.. screw that



What keeps you leaner is a clean diet and moderate cardio


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> What keeps you leaner is a clean diet and moderate cardio




What keeps you small is your lack of working out and Placebo abuse


----------



## bmw (Apr 23, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> never eat ur carbs and protein together!!!! First you eat your protein.. then wait 45mins, then eat your Carbs.. its the only way to stay Jerked and Lean and full of energy



even worse is eating carbs and fats together.

meals should ideally be protein/carbs or protein/fats.


----------



## bmw (Apr 23, 2012)

fuckit, I'm going to McDonald's!


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2012)

Your mothers


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2012)

bmw said:


> even worse is eating carbs and fats together.
> 
> meals should ideally be protein/carbs or protein/fats.


----------



## CG (Apr 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> View attachment 44294



Lol. Food porn


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 23, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I need my asshole licked. ASAP



Sorry, Darlin, eddie is busy on CHJ's asshole right now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2012)

bmw said:


> even worse is eating carbs and fats together.
> 
> meals should ideally be protein/carbs or protein/fats.



So does that mean red meat is off the menu? And oatmeal as well? And you don't add dextrose to your pWO shakes? 

AMGDI!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> So does that mean red meat is off the menu? And oatmeal as well? And you don't add dextrose to your pWO shakes?
> 
> AMGDI!!!!



Fuck that shit......Oatmeal and Red meat are staples, knigg....


btw....If I don't pinn my calf tomorrow I'll gtfo.....Has any CT'er ever pinned calves.....I might be the 1st....I don't even think SFW has ever pinned calves...


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 24, 2012)

Are you pinning prop into your calf? Go with God, you have my blessing.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Fuck that shit......Oatmeal and Red meat are staples, knigg....
> 
> 
> btw....If I don't pinn my calf tomorrow I'll gtfo.....Has any CT'er ever pinned calves.....I might be the 1st....I don't even think SFW has ever pinned calves...



Glad to see someone here has some common sense


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2012)

I think calves would be painful as fuck knigg. Dense muscle tissue, plenty of vessels. 

Go for your tri instead


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 24, 2012)

NO!! He needs to pin his calf. I need something new to laugh about upon reading the woeful tales of pip so bad a weeks worth of bike rides had to be postponed.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 24, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> NO!! He needs to pin his calf. I need something new to laugh about upon reading the woeful tales of pip so bad a weeks worth of bike rides had to be postponed.




Bahahaha  weeks worth of bicycle rides.  In his defense,  we live ine the same area and mt.bike riding is a blast here.  Folsom lake has great trails all the way around it.  And Tahoe is a skip away.(that's right I skip)  


Tesla, have you ever riden "salmon falls trail" goes all the way to pilot hill?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 24, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Tesla, have you ever riden "salmon falls trail" goes all the way to pilot hill?



Not the trail(want to do it soon) yet and certainly not Salmon Falls Rd. Those fuckers are crazy. Need a road bike for that anyway.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Not the trail(want to do it soon) yet and certainly not Salmon Falls Rd. Those fuckers are crazy. Need a road bike for that anyway.




You should do it soon before it gets 90-100.  I grew up in EDH and went to oak ridge I used to ride salmon falls road all the time to get the the lake trails that start there,  and your right those fuckers are nuts!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I think calves would be painful as fuck knigg. Dense muscle tissue, plenty of vessels.
> 
> Go for your tri instead



25g 1" ok for Tri??

I'll check spotinjection.com to find the right spot...seems like tris would be easy...

Can't risk being hobbled with a calf shot and no bike riding.


----------



## SFW (Apr 24, 2012)

Im going to need some testers. Or a tester. (singular) 

Due to the fact that im using neomeds, i cannot make an accurate assessment on Genshi cut mixes. So, im looking for someone willing to try some. Must be DRSE and not a fag.

The only thing i ask, is you give honest feedback in the SFY section. You dont have to run a detailed journal or anything. Maybe a couple of pics etc. 

PM me if interested.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 24, 2012)

I will do it bro!!!


----------



## Rednack (Apr 24, 2012)

SFW said:


> Im going to need some testers. Or a tester. (singular)
> 
> Due to the fact that im using neomeds, i cannot make an accurate assessment on Genshi cut mixes. So, im looking for someone willing to try some. Must be DRSE and not a fag.
> 
> ...



KOS will vid his wife finger fucking his peehole for free gear....


----------



## SFW (Apr 24, 2012)

Hes already a SFY rep. Hes all set.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 24, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I will do it bro!!!



Not DRSE, Chief!


----------



## SFW (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok heres what i'll do. Ill send ontop the halo and ill send al the cut blends. They are 5 ml gen shi cut mixes. The earliest i can send is this friday.

Just review it honestly and post in his section. Thats all i ask.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 24, 2012)

SFW said:


> Ok heres what i'll do. Ill send ontop the halo and ill send al the cut blends. They are 5 ml gen shi cut mixes. The earliest i can send is this friday.
> 
> Just review it honestly and post in his section. Thats all i ask.



GearedJ,

What's in the blend...similar to PFP250??


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 24, 2012)

Al I'm glad you got the blends.Z doesn't carry halo and I been wanting to abuse it.


----------



## SFW (Apr 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


> GearedJ,
> 
> What's in the blend...similar to PFP250??



Yup. its a mix of 3, mast p, test p and tren a.


----------



## SFW (Apr 24, 2012)

I just want to be fair with SFY. First pack was seized and i kind of doubted him. He reshipped like he promised and since im already abusing this Kalpa, it wouldnt be fair to review it with accuracy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2012)

Gears!


----------



## Rednack (Apr 24, 2012)

Gen-Shi Tren Ace is awesome...


----------



## Tesla (Apr 24, 2012)

Is the blend dosed like PFP250?

75 Tren A
75 Mast P
100 T-Prop


----------



## Rednack (Apr 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Is the blend dosed like PFP250?
> 
> 75 Tren A
> 75 Mast P
> 100 T-Prop


you sure are a paranoid fucker bro goddam, go smoke a bowl or burn a can or some shit..


----------



## Tesla (Apr 24, 2012)

Rednack said:


> you sure are a paranoid fucker bro goddam, go smoke a bowl or burn a can or some shit..



I'm paranoid for asking how it's dosed.....Hardly brah!!


----------



## Rednack (Apr 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I'm paranoid for asking how it's dosed.....Hardly brah!!



I keep forgetting you bathtub junkies ain't use to labels, my bad bro..


----------



## SFW (Apr 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Is the blend dosed like PFP250?
> 
> 75 Tren A
> 75 Mast P
> 100 T-Prop


Nope, 50/50/50


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 24, 2012)

50/50/50 is probably the best ratio for daily pinning. Bunited tri 300 has it 100/100/100, so I just used a slin pin for the half ml dose. Slin pins rule for daily pinning. I get tired of the  daily with 25g after a while.


----------



## SFW (Apr 24, 2012)

^ i totally agree with the 50/50/50 being the best ratio.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 24, 2012)

I tried experimenting with higher tren on top of that for a while, going as high as 100mgs a day. The sides were just off the charts and i recommend against running tren that high. The irritability and paranoia were too much. I dropped back down to 75mg a day after 2 weeks. 75 mg a day is as high as I'll ever run again. I don't get sides at all @ 50 a day.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 24, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I tried experimenting with higher tren on top of that for a while, going as high as 100mgs a day. The sides were just off the charts and i recommend against running tren that high. The irritability and paranoia were too much. I dropped back down to 75mg a day after 2 weeks. 75 mg a day is as high as I'll ever run again. I don't get sides at all @ 50 a day.


I had a good run with tren in 2010,but last year when I ran it I had bp,sleep,anxiety,night swets after 4 week's I had to end it.I hope this year is not the same story.I might just run tren e at 200 mg ew along with a whole bunch other shit.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 24, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I had a good run with tren in 2010,but last year when I ran it I had bp,sleep,anxiety,night swets after 4 week's I had to end it.I hope this year is not the same story.I might just run tren e at 200 mg ew along with a whole bunch other shit.


I think you'll barely notice tren E. @ 200 a wk. Tren E. , for me at least, seems milder than tren ace.Probably cause of the extra ester weight. If you experienced bad sides last run, maybe you should run ace so you can hop off faster if the sides come again.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 25, 2012)

Speaking of pinning horror stories.  I hooked up this bloke@work with some test.  He doesn't even SFW really.  But, he wants to get in better shape and put on a lil size.  So, he started hitting the weights and I mentioned to him that I'm doing gears.  So, he wants to try some test.  I hooked him up with my gears jew and he gets a vial of sust.  I told him how to pin and all.  So, later in the day, he says "I wonder if I did it wrong, cause the oil seemed to go in way to easily and the needle went in like a knife thru butter."  So I asked him where he pinned and he said the back of his thigh (hamstring).  I was all like "oh fuck dude!  That's gonna hurt 2mor."  So, I'm sitting here at the office yesterday and I hear someone say "can anyone fill in for XXXX's class today?  He apparently has a problems with his leg and can't make it."  Today, he was still out and everyone was speculating on what might be wrong with dude's leg.  IDK whether to laugh or worry for the bloke!  I'd told him where to pin, but for some reason he chose his hamstring.  I'm frade dude's gonna win a Darwin award if he keeps this up.

Anyhoo, on a moar positive note, it looks like I'll have the big D finalized in weeks, not months (knock on wood!).  Already got several prospects for new AP lined up as we speak!  Gonna meet up with a hottie 2mor after work!  Also got two moar that wanna get together.  Looks like I'm gonna be busy.  Also, bout to start a tren, test, deca bender.  Time to get huge and get some heavy duty AP going!  I'm really starting to dig Being a Beijinguren!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2012)

pinning in the fkg hams!


----------



## independent (Apr 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> pinning in the fkg hams!



Really? I do it all the time, just gotta go slow. 

looks like Tesla is gonna get jerked for free


----------



## CG (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol.

Breakfast of champions? Cuban sandwich, fresh delivered to me from miami. Its not a lean day today lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 25, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Lol.
> 
> Breakfast of champions? Cuban sandwich, fresh delivered to me from miami. Its not a lean day today lol



Top it off with some Ropa vieja with platanitos fritos on the side for dinner and you are set


----------



## SFW (Apr 25, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> looks like Tesla is gonna get jerked for free



Im like the Robin Hood of Gears.


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2012)

Free Gear for Tesla? ABout F'in Time! He loved the last Blend he got from GenX.. hopefully he likes this as well. should at least.

On a better note, i'm finally 240lbs! My diet has paid off! Looked Leaner and feeling stronger than before I started the diet.  Now my next goal is 230lbs.. Then i'll be uber Jerked and Lean!!


----------



## independent (Apr 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Free Gear for Tesla? ABout F'in Time! He loved the last Blend he got from GenX.. hopefully he likes this as well. should at least.
> 
> On a better note, i'm finally 240lbs! My diet has paid off! Looked Leaner and feeling stronger than before I started the diet.  Now my next goal is 230lbs.. Then i'll be uber Jerked and Lean!!



Kos said youre fat and unjerked.


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> kOS SAID YOURE FAT AND UNJERKED.




If anyone on this Forum knows me, it's KOS.


----------



## SFW (Apr 25, 2012)

KOS is just projecting his insecurities onto others. 

And dont forget Ronnie. Hes getting some Halo.

All i ask is you give kudos in the SFY subforum. be honest, if it sucks, let em know. If its bomb, let it be known.


----------



## independent (Apr 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> KOS is just projecting his insecurities onto others.
> 
> And dont forget Ronnie. Hes getting some Halo.
> 
> All i ask is you give kudos in the SFY subforum. be honest, if it sucks, let em know. If its bomb, let it be known.




Fuck Ronnie, that non drse faggot.  who's ronnie btw?


----------



## SFW (Apr 25, 2012)

The CT's resident male stripper. Hopefully he doesnt slap one of his milf clients around, all raged out on halo.


----------



## independent (Apr 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> Hopefully he doesnt slap one of his milf clients around, all raged out on halo.



That would be instant eligibility for a drse membership.


----------



## SFW (Apr 25, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Top it off with some Ropa vieja with platanitos fritos on the side for dinner and you are set






wtf is this shit chico?? 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/9349/title/shutup-n-squat/cat/500


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2012)

lol ^


----------



## CG (Apr 25, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Top it off with some Ropa vieja with platanitos fritos on the side for dinner and you are set


Fuck you. I need a trip down there asap. 


SFW said:


> The CT's resident male stripper. Hopefully he doesnt slap one of his milf clients around, all raged out on halo.


Hahaha remember when he used to be a dftc degenerate and came thru more than once a month?



SFW said:


> wtf is this shit chico??
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/9349/title/shutup-n-squat/cat/500



You don't remember eatin that shit by the truckload when you were down there? Bath salts rottin your brain?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 25, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Fuck you. I need a trip down there asap.
> 
> Hahaha remember when he used to be a dftc degenerate and came thru more than once a month?
> 
> ...



Sorry bro I got really big into whoreing and forgot my roots!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> KOS is just projecting his insecurities onto others.
> 
> And dont forget Ronnie. Hes getting some Halo.
> 
> All i ask is you give kudos in the SFY subforum. be honest, if it sucks, let em know. If its bomb, let it be known.



I will let everyone know if it's good.If it's bad I will let everyone know even more


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> wtf is this shit chico??
> 
> shutup N squat - Bodybuilding Photo Gallery




I got no excuse for that, I was 17 and put random pics on my profile. Later the account got hacked and well prince never helped a broda out to get my account back.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> wtf is this shit chico??
> 
> shutup N squat - Bodybuilding Photo Gallery




I got no excuse for that, I was 17 and put random pics on my profile. Later the account got hacked and well prince never helped a broda out to get my account back.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 25, 2012)

Gotta get me some AP soon!  This test and no AP is taking its toll!  I was in class and looking at this chick leaning over and showing some crack and it bout kilt me!  Gonna make some fone calls and try to line sum10 up.  It's really like taking candy from a baby when you're talk cauc and jerked in Peking!


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 25, 2012)

What does gich mean?


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 25, 2012)

GICH= God inside can't hurt










Praise the lord


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2012)

@ Deez!!  I'll take the bait....even though I think everyone knows it means Glad I Could Help


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah you'll take the bait alright, all over yer face.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2012)

WTF??


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 25, 2012)

That's weak. I always thought it meant something funny. What a stupid acronym.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2012)

It's kinda lame , but serves its purpose.

Someday - Sugar Ray - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Apr 25, 2012)

i love that song. Who's chin hair is more stylish, Mark McGrath or Dave Navarro?  

I want to grow a Navarro this spring.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> i love that song. Who's chin hair is more stylish, Mark McGrath or Dave Navarro?
> 
> I want to grow a Navarro this spring.



Mine is most stylish....but Navarro is a close second.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Mine is most stylish....but Navarro is a close second.



^^^ this


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone ever choke a woman unconscious before? Well, i have. and im going to do it again today. Luckilly shes involved in illegal activity and cant snitch. Im gonna make my fingers touch each other through her throat skin.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2012)

Nothing says lovin like chocking a bitch out!


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 26, 2012)

I stopped a girl from getting raped last night.


I stayed home.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I stopped a girl from getting raped last night.
> 
> 
> I stayed home.



You black people disgust me


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

ok, does al want the blends? cause he sure doesnt seem like it  


if not, then who wants blendasis? No time for wishy washy faggotry


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

<----- Is in an infraction/negging/banning mood. These gears got me feeling vicious. Urge to bite faces.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)

GearedJ,

Check PM for updated junk pics.


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

Very vascular! I like what you did with the fluorescent lighting and baby oil.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> i love that song. Who's chin hair is more stylish, Mark McGrath or Dave Navarro?
> 
> I want to grow a Navarro this spring.



Go with this program....Johnny Ringo, Curly Bill, or Doc Holliday....

This is what I'm gonna do...Big ass 'Stache with the flavor savor on the chin....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F3wYMkpovo


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

The big stache is crazy. 

I like this style, where the stache is disconnected from the chin.











Would you rock this poolside?


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

Saney?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> Would you rock this poolside?






Fuck yeah...I'd be pullin' pune Left and Right. 











SFW said:


> Saney?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)

Fuck it!!

Let's get wierd.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 26, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Fuck it!!
> 
> Let's get weird


move ya hand and let's get a peek at them purdy lips..


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You black people disgust me



Someone finally sees past my pasty exterior to the true me. I'M BLACK AND I'M PROUD!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> Anyone ever choke a woman unconscious before? Well, i have. and im going to do it again today. Luckilly shes involved in illegal activity and cant snitch. Im gonna make my fingers touch each other through her throat skin.



Damn!  It moved a little bit when I read this comment!  I never have, but I've always wanted to.  I've got 3 new golden corral dates lined up for the next week.  One is tonight.  This chick seems like the real tame type.  The other seems like she might be a bit on the kinky side.  I'm going out with her on Sun nite.  I'll prolly take her back to my pad and choke her out, see how she likes it!


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2012)

lol ^


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 26, 2012)

pars= five0???????


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 26, 2012)

Bullshit!  I've buyed gears from pars.  He ain't no 5-0.  But, don't criticize his gears or he'll "bring it to ya."  Just ask saney.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)

Stoked........ Pecs are in the rotation right now........... My new fave.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 26, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Stoked........ Pecs are in the rotation right now........... My new fave.



Is it just me or was this comment a lil confuzing?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)

'Bout to pinn my pec, McGilf.........What was confusing?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 26, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Bullshit!  I've buyed gears from pars.  He ain't no 5-0.  But, don't criticize his gears or he'll "bring it to ya."  Just ask saney.


Haha he a stand up guy if ya know what I mean...


----------



## Rednack (Apr 26, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> pars= five0???????



pars = faggot..


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

Tesla said:


>




Ninja gears looks uber legit. they use merck raws btw. And if someone in the lab fucks up, he drinks a shot of Saki and performs Seppuku on himself.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> Ninja gears looks uber legit. they use merck raws btw. And if someone in the lab fucks up, he drinks a shot of Saki and performs Seppuku on himself.




I have to admit...... I trust Japs. Very Meticulous are da Ninjas.


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

They have an honor code not seen in other cultures. They can be sneaky at times...dec 7th 

But ill take ninja gears over kazahkstahn/turkish/romanian bathtub brew, anyday. 

I seriously found a hair in my axio shit once. I Still banged that shit though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2012)

Should we make Ronnie DRSE? 

Maybe if he posts some nakid pics of the dirty Gilfs he's been APg


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

^ im all for it. We need to expand ranks a bit. His Ex rach was kinda cute


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 26, 2012)

Rach was anti-gear she once dumped out all my ai's and 300 tbol pills....I never seen someone turn purple so quick before.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't understand why pecs isn't the spot of choice for all you kniggs. Why did I wait so long to pinn pecs??.......No twisting, no turning, it's right in front of you and I can't even feel it with barely any blood or PIP..........I guess the true test will be when I try Pearl Harbor Blend in my pec.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 26, 2012)

I love pecs.


Aaaand I'm totally fucking bored, can you tell?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 26, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I love pecs.
> 
> 
> Aaaand I'm totally fucking bored, can you tell?



Do you pin your pecs when you use gears?  I'd love to see that!


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

@ Alfred

This Kalpa blend is a 5 out of 10 for pip. But its just for a day. Next day is barely noticable. Hopefully Pearl harbor gears arent too rough. I havent seen many reviews on it honestly, but im sure its dope. Mutant gel is like a 1 out of 10. You could prob pin calves, traps and triceps with it and be g2g.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)

You pinn pecs doncha McGilf??  If not you should......... and Saney.....errrrrr, I mean CD has pinnable bombs.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 26, 2012)

Dammit!  Forgot to take my Vit C this morning.  I prolly want need it.  But, when the moment's right, it's nice to be ready.  Hopefully, the test will suffice.  I've been waking up with some real ragers lately, even after drinking.  So, my crum will prolly work fine if called upon.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 26, 2012)

I always seem to get cysts when I pin pecs.  Not like nots or nuthin.  It just seems like the muskle tissue hardens and it get difficult after a while to pin'em.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> @ Alfred
> 
> This Kalpa blend is a 5 out of 10 for pip. But its just for a day. Next day is barely noticable. Hopefully Pearl harbor gears arent too rough. I havent seen many reviews on it honestly, but im sure its dope. Mutant gel is like a 1 out of 10. You could prob pin calves, traps and triceps with it and be g2g.




I hear ya.....I could probably pinn Mutant Gel in my cawk with no PIP 

If pearl harbor gear is anything like pfp250 then I need to cut it with GSO....Gonna try it solo first for a test drive.


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

Cant be as bad as Dear-Leader Labs. That shit was fucking brutal!


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh...And im gonna need testers for some airsealed Test E and Tren E. Ill probably whip up a Poll for testing within the month.

I almost dont wanna let the secret out of the bag. As far as economics are concerned, AS2 is by far the best choice.


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

Theoretically, if DRSE started their own line of gears, what would be a good label?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)

LOL at our Avys.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> Theoretically, if DRSE started their own line of gears, what would be a good label?


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 27, 2012)

Eris Labs? Eris was the Greek goddess of strife and discord. Pretty much  a staple of the DRSE culture.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> Theoretically, if DRSE started their own line of gears, what would be a good label?



Jerked Labs!


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 27, 2012)

J n' T inc. ? Spunk-sock LLC? Tits or GTFO Labs? I got a million of'em.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> J n' T inc. ? Spunk-sock LLC? Tits or GTFO Labs? I got a million of'em.



Jerked n Tanned inc, and DRSEGE are already taken.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 27, 2012)

Homo Labs..


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 27, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Jerked n Tanned inc, and DRSEGE are already taken.


Ahh, wasn't aware of that. I knew about DRSEGE but not Jerked and such. I'm assuming J n T inc. peddles in superior beta-al suspension and maltodextrin stuffed orals?


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2012)

Who dares to mock the Jerked and Tan Inc?


----------



## SFW (Apr 27, 2012)

> Spunk-sock LLC?


  Lawl. All orders come with a soiled sock, TSA is 3 months, PIP is 10 out of 10, etc. The list goes on and on.

Oh wait, thats Parsifal


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 27, 2012)

Pip 10/10? Jesus christ there must be powdered glass in those oils. They just sweep the shavings off a machinist's lathe into the bottle and say: " watch out now, those high mg oils have got some bite"


----------



## SFW (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Oils are not organic either. Mostly synthetic distillates of petrolatum.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ Oils are not organic either. Mostly synthetic distillates of petrolatum.



you could use burnt motor oil to hide all the impurities..


----------



## CG (Apr 27, 2012)

i volunteer for the label.

you name it, I'll sharpie it on my cock, and we can take pics for the diff labels.


----------



## independent (Apr 27, 2012)

I pinned my virgin pec last night. What a perfect spot, my only problem was I hit a bone. Is that normal with a 1/2" pin?


----------



## CG (Apr 27, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I pinned my virgin pec last night. What a perfect spot, my only problem was I hit a bone. Is that normal with a 1/2" pin?



What did you do? 
Go straight in? 
Using the nipple as a reference (a shitty one, but a reference) where did you pin?


----------



## CG (Apr 27, 2012)

In other news. I'm running ostarine for a week now. No rippling abs, no 400lb bench. Its bunk. 

Also running mt2 starting last night. Anyone else run that shit? I shot (I think) 200mcg and felt like I took 4 percocets a xanax and an ambien. Fuckin walking dead lol


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I pinned my virgin pec last night. What a perfect spot, my only problem was I hit a bone. Is that normal with a 1/2" pin?




   You're a funny guy.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> What did you do?
> Go straight in?
> Using the nipple as a reference (a shitty one, but a reference) where did you pin?



I think it was Moe's attempt at sarcasm.  He almost had me, but I realized even the Capp couldn't hit bone with a 1/2" dart.


----------



## independent (Apr 27, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> What did you do?
> Go straight in?
> Using the nipple as a reference (a shitty one, but a reference) where did you pin?



I pinned my left pec above the nipple about 1 inch and to the right about a 1/2 inch.



Tesla said:


> You're a funny guy.



And I used an 18g.


----------



## CG (Apr 27, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I pinned my left pec above the nipple about 1 inch and to the right about a 1/2 inch.
> 
> 
> 
> And I used an 18g.



Lol 

Not sure if srs.

Either way, pecs, hit at an angle, towards the meat, not the sternum.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2012)

I just go straight in with a 25g 1", I could prob. use a 1-1/2" dart. I just go straight up from the nipp about 2" then towards the sternum about 1" and there's my spot. Do a half crab flex and just go straight in.


----------



## independent (Apr 27, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I just go straight in with a 25g 1", I could prob. use a 1-1/2" dart. I just go straight up from the nipp about 2" then towards the sternum about 1" and there's my spot. Do a half crab flex and just go straight in.



thats pretty much what I did.  I only pinned a 1/2ml though, 125mgs.


----------



## SFW (Apr 27, 2012)

"Either you're a felon or youre dead or you're telling...or running behind a nappy headed bitch that be Yellin."


----------



## SFW (Apr 27, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I pinned my virgin pec last night. What a perfect spot, my only problem was I hit a bone. Is that normal with a 1/2" pin?




Lol


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2012)

Just got back from a side job! 100$ a day yes sir! 3rd day is tomorrow and i'll be getting me some cash!


----------



## independent (Apr 27, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Just got back from a side job! 100$ a day yes sir! 3rd day is tomorrow and i'll be getting me some cash!



a hundred bucks to give a blowjob is good money.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 27, 2012)

Got talked into tying this swole ass niggers bootcamp today I was seeing stars after so many mountain climbers.Not paying for that shit anytime soon.


----------



## SFW (Apr 27, 2012)

Does it make me a gay for having this in my mp3 player while smashing?

Dirty Dancing - She's Like the Wind - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2012)

^ No.. just in touch with your Feminine side


----------



## SFW (Apr 27, 2012)

and get this, my ex hits me up out of the blue last night via email. Which is bizarre because as soon as one door closes, another opens. But the timing is beyond weird. Either shes stalking me somehow or shes connected to me spiritually. She lives in NJ btw. I think near montclair now. Oh, and she tells me shes fertile, taking prenatal pills vitamins etc.


----------



## SFW (Apr 27, 2012)

She was the only girl i made cum from anal. Thats pretty special if you ask me. Most chicks cry or ask me to stop.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> Does it make me a gay for having this in my mp3 player while smashing?
> 
> Dirty Dancing - She's Like the Wind - YouTube




Fuck no....I smash to Swayze all the time.


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2012)

I made my ex cum from anal.. she said it was the best orgasm she ever had..

Montclair isn't too far away from me..


----------



## independent (Apr 27, 2012)

My wife made me cum giving me anal.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2012)

I made myself cum by dildo-ing my corn hole.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> i volunteer for the label.
> 
> you name it, I'll sharpie it on my cock, and we can take pics for the diff labels.



I like this idea. Free products if you pin your cawk with gears


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I like this idea. Free products if you pin your cawk with gears



Why does this not surprise me.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 27, 2012)

I cum from anal every time. Your other gf's must be retarded


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2012)

This is how I feel on Tren..........  Pearl Harbor Gears?  We'll see.  


Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff (Uncensored) [Official Music Video] [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 28, 2012)

I've been able to cum from anal every time.  Unfortunately, chicks that dig anal are hard to cum by  Most of'em either said no or made me stop when it started to hurt.  Any you freaks ever had a prostate organism?


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 28, 2012)

Does a prostate organism crawl up inside and lay eggs in your pooper? If yes, then I've had two.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I cum from anal every time. Your other gf's must be retarded



Tell us about your maiden pozzing


----------



## independent (Apr 28, 2012)

I think saney was right, deca is kinda gay.


----------



## Saney (Apr 28, 2012)

^


----------



## independent (Apr 28, 2012)

Im gonna up the dosage.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 28, 2012)

bump it up to a gram. Turn into Godzirra


----------



## Saney (Apr 28, 2012)

^


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 28, 2012)

2 yrs ago, I found an old bottle of mhp 1-test in my closet. It still had 8 pills in it, so I just said fuck it. It wasn't methylated so no biggie, I just took all 8 at once. An hour later, I had the most insanely aggressive back work out of my life. That day, half of Tokyo was burned to a crisp as I stomped and meandered across their tiny island. If I felt like that for a full cycle of anything, I'd probably be in prison or have an army of henchmen doing my bidding.


----------



## independent (Apr 28, 2012)

Is 50mgs of deca a week to low?


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 28, 2012)

Nah bro, that's perfect. You're a 40 pound pigmy right?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I think saney was right, deca is kinda gay.



Deca gets you jacked.

And tanned


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 29, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Deca gets you jacked.
> 
> And tanned
> 
> ...



Deca killied my Dick few years back ever since then I haven't touched it.Maybe I might give it another shot next bulking season.Looking good bro.


----------



## independent (Apr 29, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Deca gets you jacked.
> 
> And tanned
> 
> ...



Well this is a good enough reason to stop using it. GYCH!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 29, 2012)

lulz


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2012)

Is 750 a decent dose of Deca? I never tried it and was looking to. 

Thinking of maybe running 1g Test, 750 Deca, 5 week Dbol Kicker 50mg ED

Sound good?


----------



## independent (Apr 29, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Is 750 a decent dose of Deca? I never tried it and was looking to.
> 
> Thinking of maybe running 1g Test, 750 Deca, 5 week Dbol Kicker 50mg ED
> 
> Sound good?



At that dosage it probably is great.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 29, 2012)

Fuck Deca........


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Is 750 a decent dose of Deca? I never tried it and was looking to.
> 
> Thinking of maybe running 1g Test, 750 Deca, 5 week Dbol Kicker 50mg ED
> 
> Sound good?



Sounds like gyno city if you're prone to it 

I like NPP better, kicks in 2-3 weeks rather than 5-6 weeks.

 400-500mg is heaps, just abuse moar test for added jerkedness


----------



## independent (Apr 29, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Fuck Deca........



Want a free vial?


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Sounds like gyno city if you're prone to it
> 
> I like NPP better, kicks in 2-3 weeks rather than 5-6 weeks.
> 
> 400-500mg is heaps, just abuse moar test for added jerkedness




you really think I'd get alot of Gyno from that? I am gyno prone and am a fat bastard.. I guess i'll just continue cutting until i'm skinny and unjerked. i'll diet all the way down to 190lbs


----------



## SFW (Apr 29, 2012)

Deca? Why? You have a shit load of blends, halo and probably a stash that would make cutler jealous. What would deca do that tren/mast/halo cant?


----------



## SFW (Apr 29, 2012)

These blends are giving me demonic dreams. I wake up sweating but ice cold and shivering so badly, its almost like a seizure. Fucking mutant gears.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 29, 2012)

I can't wait to try the halo!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2012)

Love the tren, but it took me over 8 weeks to recover - even with cruising. 

For me it's a milder deca bulk, with a hideous tren abusing cutter/recomp later in the year.

Some oral abuse is on the cards this year as well


----------



## SFW (Apr 29, 2012)

What do you mean recover?


----------



## SFW (Apr 29, 2012)

4 hrs of sleep is making me feel like this. 

Seinfeld-No sleep-Stressed - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Apr 29, 2012)

does anyone have any Tbol? I'm willing to do a nice trade.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 29, 2012)

I think all of the CT should be required to grow porn 'staches like this. 

Seinfeld "The Butter Shave": Netherlands - YouTube


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 29, 2012)

SFW said:


> does anyone have any Tbol? I'm willing to do a nice trade.



s drol only oral I got on hand


----------



## SFW (Apr 29, 2012)

"Youre beard is weird...Your stache is trash."

Just For Men Sports Legend Commercial - YouTube





This one is just fucking odd....  Daddy lil girls, helping him get laid again.

Just for Men Ad - Daddy's Girls - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Apr 29, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> s drol only oral I got on hand



Well, id give away some IGF Lr3 and some mutant prop. Maybe even throw in some Mel2 if theres enough tbol involved.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 29, 2012)

That's a good deal wish I had some.


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2012)

SFW said:


> Well, id give away some IGF Lr3 and some mutant prop. Maybe even throw in some Mel2 if theres enough tbol involved.




mine is all gone...


----------



## Tesla (Apr 29, 2012)

SFW said:


> Well, id give away some IGF Lr3 and some mutant prop. Maybe even throw in some Mel2 if theres enough tbol involved.



You're giving up on Mutant Prop.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 29, 2012)

sfw, just mega dose halo ex for some tbol action.


----------



## SFW (Apr 29, 2012)

Tesla said:


> You're giving up on Mutant Prop.



I have 4 vials left. id give one away with some Igf-lr for Tbol. 


DRSE Gears Swapmeet!


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2012)

SFW said:


> I have 4 vials left. id give one away with some Igf-lr for Tbol.
> 
> 
> DRSE Gears Swapmeet!




LMK what you need niggy..


----------



## SFW (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2012)

SFW said:


> What do you mean recover?



Fucked up sleep, breathlessness, general fear and loathing


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2012)

Tbol @ 100mg per Cap too much?


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 29, 2012)

So is errybody but the capt'n and bigmoe back on the tren up inhere? I get a metallic taste every time I pin pars's tren. I've never had that happen before. I'm probably gonna die right?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep...You're a goner, WOR.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Tbol @ 100mg per Cap too much?



Only for notBigs


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Tbol @ 100mg per Cap too much?


 kinda high. Unless youre 300 lbs.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2012)

I responded pretty well to 40mg's of tbol ed. I wouldn't mind running it higher though. I got shin pumps like crazy on my walks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2012)

SFW said:


> kinda high. Unless youre 300 lbs.





withoutrulers said:


> I responded pretty well to 40mg's of tbol ed. I wouldn't mind running it higher though. I got shin pumps like crazy on my walks.



So, theoretically speaking, if I had some 50mg caps, 1x ED should be sufficient?


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't remember the half life of tbol, but I'm betting you'll be fine. 50 mg of tbol should be fun, it's one of my favorite orals. I think I actually like it better than dbol.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2012)

Winny @ 50mg ED or GTFO


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2012)

I just had sex. . . . with a woman! She was chunky with big titties . .  just the way I like em!


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2012)

Mmm.. i miss my fat Puerto Rican ex.. she had a big fat butt, and big fat titties.. Miss droppin loads in her fat pussy. but she was a fucking psycho. lol


----------



## independent (Apr 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I just had sex. . . . with a woman! She was chunky with big titties . .  just the way I like em!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Apr 30, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> so is errybody but the capt'n and bigmoe back on the tren up inhere? I get a metallic taste every time i pin pars's tren. I've never had that happen before. I'm probably gonna die right?



r.i.p.


----------



## independent (Apr 30, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> So is errybody but the capt'n and bigmoe back on the tren up inhere? I get a metallic taste every time I pin pars's tren. I've never had that happen before. I'm probably gonna die right?



Im way to gay for tren.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2012)

im fuckin shit faced wasted and someone is gettin banned! heartbreak plus liquor equals bad shit hehehehe


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2012)

SFW said:


> im fuckin shit faced wasted and someone is gettin banned! heartbreak plus liquor equals bad shit hehehehe


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2012)

word and ur gears shouldbe there today. warning...they are strong.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2012)

anyway non drse fags are m y target today


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2012)

SFW said:


> word and ur gears shouldbe there today. warning...they are strong.




Yeah, USPS says "out for delivery"........I thought you were using something besides Pearl Harbor Gear? Kalpo or sum10?......Is it a similar blend?  If so, if your ready to bust up chumps at .5ml ED then that is scary.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 30, 2012)

.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2012)

kalpa stacked with canadian whiskey


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2012)

but yeah i sampled some of the gen shi,. u think i care what some fag says about it? oooh u used non kalpa blends for ur log. pffft. fuck these niggers


----------



## CG (Apr 30, 2012)

SFW said:


> but yeah i sampled some of the gen shi,. u think i care what some fag says about it? oooh u used non kalpa blends for ur log. pffft. fuck these niggers



Lol sfw in rare form right heere


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2012)

.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2012)

just killin time til sundown. amuse me faggots


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2012)

sfw said:


> .



???


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2012)

LOLOL fuck it man.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2012)

.


----------



## independent (Apr 30, 2012)

.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Alcohol, Tobacco & Firearms




Thanks....... you sure, Moe?


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 30, 2012)

SFW said:


> LOLOL fuck it man.





NaS - Life's A Bitch (complete with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## independent (Apr 30, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Thanks....... you sure, Moe?



Thats the only one that comes to mind.

Hey does deca you you hungry? My appetite has been really good lately.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 30, 2012)

My knig sfw comes threw todayI can't wait to pop some halo tonight and snort this powder cialias


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> My knig sfw comes threw todayI can't wait to pop some halo tonight and snort this powder cialias



ontop, let me know how you mix the vitamin "C" ?

You have a mg scale??


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 30, 2012)

Tesla said:


> ontop, let me know how you mix the vitamin "C" ?
> 
> You have a mg scale??



No mg scales. Idk The site doesn't tell you mg/powder ratio.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just shot some sust,tren,e,test e my shoulder already has pip running to the gym to hammer them.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> My knig sfw comes threw todayI can't wait to pop some halo tonight and snort this powder cialias


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2012)

U still takin ass pics ?


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2012)

I hate natty fags


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2012)

This ^


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 30, 2012)

Fucking retards at my gym swear that mutant plex is the best thing out there to take.They are selling it for 100.00 a bottle all day.I think for 130 you get a bottle triblex for pct fucking idiots.I took 15 mg halo before going gym tonight.I didn't feel much different.We shall see.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Fucking retards at my gym swear that *mutant plex *is the best thing out there to take.They are selling it for 100.00 a bottle all day.I think for 130 you get a bottle triblex for pct fucking idiots.I took 15 mg halo before going gym tonight.I didn't feel much different.We shall see.



Elaborate please!


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 30, 2012)

If it is a phera-plex clone that is hands down THE best/most fun oral I have ever taken. Better than SD or D-bol. Idk about 100 bucks a bottle though. It needs to be taken at like 50-60 mg's so that would be expensive


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok. Ontop used the term Mutant and I immediately thought of Mutant Prop from Jacked and Tan, Inc.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2012)

Luniz featuring Bay Area All Stars "I Got 5 on It" (Re-Mix) - YouTube


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2012)

Vortrit is on his way to California next year bitches!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 30, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Vortrit is on his way to California next year bitches!



What part of cali?


----------



## bmw (Apr 30, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Vortrit is on his way to California next year bitches!



Biggie Smalls - Going Back To Cali - YouTube


----------



## SFW (May 1, 2012)

All californians sound like Chong. Its very bizarre.


----------



## SFW (May 1, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Vortrit is on his way to California next year bitches!



San fran?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2012)

SFW said:


> All californians sound like Chong. Its very bizarre.



Sound like mexicans on methadone to me


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2012)

Stuck at 239lbs!! FML!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Stuck at 239lbs!! FML!!!



Stuck at 230!!!  Moar Gearz???


----------



## SFW (May 1, 2012)

should i drop the cutblends and just run 2 grams of test a week? Id prob sleep better and maybe even grow.


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2012)

SFW said:


> should i drop the cutblends and just run 2 grams of test a week? Id prob sleep better and maybe even grow.




yea.. i'm done with that shit.. Just gonna blast 1400 Test from now on when i wanna grow.. and maybe Dbol at 50mgs ED..

Anyone know where I can scoar some Dbol?? I hear its Anabolic


----------



## independent (May 1, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> yea.. i'm done with that shit.. Just gonna blast 1400 Test from now on when i wanna grow.. and maybe Dbol at 50mgs ED..
> 
> Anyone know where I can scoar some Dbol?? I hear its Anabolic



Ive gotta bottle of sd Im to gay to use.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2012)

SFW said:


> should i drop the cutblends and just run 2 grams of test a week? Id prob sleep better and maybe even grow.



Werd, time to get back to your 230lb days


----------



## SFW (May 1, 2012)

Ronnie...Capt and i are disappoint!


----------



## OTG85 (May 1, 2012)

??? Why is this


----------



## OTG85 (May 1, 2012)

Will I die?superdrol,test,tren,halo?


----------



## Diesel618 (May 1, 2012)

Can I inject my research chem a-dex and test in the same syringe?


----------



## OTG85 (May 1, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Can I inject my research chem a-dex and test in the same syringe?



I hope not..but try it and report back


----------



## Tesla (May 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8993D37b9AY&feature=related


----------



## SFW (May 2, 2012)

Fat Ass Fucking A Huge Dildo - xHamster.com


----------



## CG (May 2, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Can I inject my research chem a-dex and test in the same syringe?



Injectable a-dex?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 2, 2012)




----------



## SFW (May 2, 2012)

^ lol




I have a GetSteroid.com contest in the works for you degenerates.

Get ready you gear fiends!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2012)

answer your PMs nigga


----------



## SFW (May 2, 2012)

ronnie, have u sampled the cialis? you have 20 doses at least. Review it in the airsealed section. And review the halo in the SteroidForYou section. plus what we talked about.


----------



## SFW (May 2, 2012)

I asked you prior to ship if you were gonna get a scale. You agreed. Correct?


----------



## OTG85 (May 2, 2012)

Cialis is potent took a bump dose and was good ..Im in process of getting mg scale.Halo is Idk don't feel shit yet.Today I will take 20mg  and see if I respond better post up results.


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2012)

at my mother's house now.. chillin!


----------



## OTG85 (May 2, 2012)

starting to wonder about gen-shi halo 20 mg today and felt nothing


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2012)

Try shelving each tab 60min preWO


----------



## vortrit (May 2, 2012)

Anybody else ever get a pimple on their penis? I like that. It has a nice ring to it. I mean "pimple on their penis". I may have to copyright that!


----------



## vortrit (May 2, 2012)

Also (And this is FREE advice!) always wear Hawaiian shirt! When you get really drunk and barf on them you cannot see the barf stains!


----------



## Tesla (May 2, 2012)

"Immigrants and faggots
They make no sense to me
They come to our country 
And think they'll do as they please
Like start some mini-Iran
Or spread some fucking disease
And they talk so many God damn ways
It's all Greek to me"

guns n' roses - One In A Million - G N' R Lies - YouTube


----------



## SFW (May 2, 2012)

20 mgs is a weak dose for someone over 200 lbs Ron

Try 30-40

Welp, at least my Kalpa Halo was decent.


----------



## bigbenj (May 2, 2012)

How much is membership fee for the DRSE?
What are the requirements?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2012)

Membership is earned, not paid for


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Membership is earned, not paid for




this


----------



## bigbenj (May 2, 2012)




----------



## SFW (May 2, 2012)

^

I Wish it Would Rain Down ( with Lyrics ) - Phil Collins - YouTube


----------



## vortrit (May 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Membership is earned, not paid for



That sounds like something Al, or that greasy Mexican Helico Greaso would say. I'm just saying...


----------



## Tesla (May 2, 2012)

vortrit said:


> That sounds like something Al, or that greasy Mexican Helico Greaso would say. I'm just saying...



Why the FUCK would I say that???


----------



## vortrit (May 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Why the FUCK would I say that???



I mean the greaser and not Al... My bad.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2012)

Al would sell his membership for a room stuffed full of stray cats ... If memberships were transferable


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2012)

Lol ^


----------



## mooch2321 (May 3, 2012)

fucking fucks trying to transfer a drse membership, sell a membership, buy into the drse....buncha fucking uphill gardening, kangaroo fucking, one eyed willy sucking, purple starfish eating, gays up in here!  in my day membership was only granted to bad ass mofuckers who earned it through mass amounts of donkey raping and not putting up with bullshit chicanery.  buncha fucking neovar swallowing, rpm eating, non-geared, not-bigs around these parts.


----------



## independent (May 3, 2012)

mooch2321 said:


> fucking fucks trying to transfer a drse membership, sell a membership, buy into the drse....buncha fucking uphill gardening, kangaroo fucking, one eyed willy sucking, purple starfish eating, gays up in here!  in my day membership was only granted to bad ass mofuckers who earned it through mass amounts of donkey raping and not putting up with bullshit chicanery.  buncha fucking neovar swallowing, rpm eating, non-geared, not-bigs around these parts.



What happened to you? Tired of all the placebo talk at AM?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2012)

Mooch got pregnant. He turned out to be a reverse tranny


----------



## Tesla (May 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4M1nDC1ZlQ&feature=related


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2012)

Love it ^


----------



## SFW (May 4, 2012)

My Zolpi's will be in my hand by tonight. Which means im gonna be bathing in tren. 6 weeks to get my mutant jerkedness on! Well, 6 weeks on the blends, then another 8-12 weeks on airsealed Tren. Then a cruise  aka pine box.


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2012)

Can't afford Oak?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2012)

I'm at a gears crossroads. Moar test? Moar NPP? Or maybe some dbol?


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2012)

all three! ^


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2012)

The only sensible answer!


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2012)

Thatta boy!

Now try working out. Results then should follow accordingly


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2012)

Whoa whoa whoa! One step at a time!


----------



## independent (May 4, 2012)

Just a word of advice to you guys, If your girl asks when are you going to buy them some sexy lingerie dont respond with "hows your diet going". Doesnt end well.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 4, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just a word of advice to you guys, If your girl asks when are you going to buy them some sexy lingerie dont respond with "hows your diet going". Doesnt end well.


Have you tried the timeless classic:"That knee length XXXL, spaghetti sauce stained Garfield T-shirt doesn't make you feel sexy?"


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2012)

I call my girl a fat cow no matter how good she looks.. don't wanna get her head big so she leaves me for someone with a Real Job


----------



## mooch2321 (May 4, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> What happened to you? Tired of all the placebo talk at AM?





theCaptn' said:


> Mooch got pregnant. He turned out to be a reverse tranny




yeah, ive been breeding.  busy times my man.  Just took a new job with lots less traveling so ive got a little moar time for lhjo and the clean thread.


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2012)

I'm about to apply at some job.. may have to relocate  but i'll be closer to my Boo and then i'll have extra money to go to Florida!


----------



## mooch2321 (May 4, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I call my girl a fat cow no matter how good she looks.. don't wanna get her head big so she leaves me for someone with a Real Job




saney??


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2012)

mooch2321 said:


> saney??



I'm not allowed to say yes. So I have to say no.


----------



## mooch2321 (May 4, 2012)

hahahaha! whats up not-sanesloot?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 4, 2012)




----------



## SFW (May 4, 2012)

Al in 10 years?


Best Body Nutrition Athletentreffen Gunnar Paasche Posing 2010 - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'm about to apply at some job.. may have to relocate  but i'll be closer to my Boo and then i'll have extra money to go to Florida!



Mums going to miss you, however Dad will be happy to have his basement back


----------



## independent (May 4, 2012)

I think hes younger than Al.






SFW said:


> Al in 10 years?
> 
> 
> Best Body Nutrition Athletentreffen Gunnar Paasche Posing 2010 - YouTube


----------



## mooch2321 (May 4, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I think hes younger than Al.



this is al's much younger brother cal.  He too likes to babysit cats for chicks that almost gave him std's.  he obviously needs to get on some neovar tho.  totally ungeared


----------



## Tesla (May 4, 2012)

That Stache is fuckin' EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





SFW said:


> Al in 10 years?
> 
> 
> Best Body Nutrition Athletentreffen Gunnar Paasche Posing 2010 - YouTube


----------



## SFW (May 5, 2012)

Anyone ever try this bar- barian training method? Im gonna try this very soon.


ZEF BAR-BARIAN.COM REQUIREMENTS DIPS, PULL UPS,PUSH UPS,MUSCLE UPS - YouTube


----------



## SFW (May 5, 2012)

Edit: More of a challenge than a method of training....

I think IML needs to support this challenge, id love to see who can do this here.


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2012)

A product of Mutant Gel?




SFW said:


> Al in 10 years?
> 
> 
> Best Body Nutrition Athletentreffen Gunnar Paasche Posing 2010 - YouTube


----------



## SFW (May 5, 2012)

Hell no, gen shi! Mutant gel is severely underdosed imo.


----------



## SFW (May 5, 2012)

It was prob 103 b4 u cut it with canola u fucking scamming POS!


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2012)




----------



## SFW (May 5, 2012)

I keed. I know u wouldnt selectively scam us. I mean....no way!


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2012)

I'm a firm believer of NOT Biting the hand that feeds you.


----------



## Goodskie (May 5, 2012)

Gears


----------



## SFW (May 5, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'm a firm believer of NOT Biting the hand that feeds you.



Take a joke mister!


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2012)

SFW said:


> Take a joke mister!



Gooskie said Mutant Tren is Bunk


----------



## Goodskie (May 5, 2012)

4th shot was today. Monday will be 2ccs. I'll up it .25ccs eod til I'm at 1.5g a week. If still nothing I'm tossing it and calling the president


----------



## Tesla (May 5, 2012)

Knobskie.....What up mah good knigg?

Long time no see!!


----------



## Goodskie (May 5, 2012)

What up. Abusing bunk gears and "working" on a lake. The good life. U have a job yet or still Vicodin/merlot'd 24/7?


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> 4th shot was today. Monday will be 2ccs. I'll up it .25ccs eod til I'm at 1.5g a week. If still nothing I'm tossing it and calling the president




I'm bitching man.. this is no bueno right now..


----------



## Goodskie (May 5, 2012)

No way this is awesome! 20 bunk vials is the best man!


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2012)

LOL.. well, i'm upset..


----------



## Goodskie (May 5, 2012)

Ya I have a fuckload of bunk oil. I know


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2012)

I better not be getting glucose tabs in the mail


----------



## Goodskie (May 5, 2012)

Not sure on the test, winny or dbol yet.


----------



## SFW (May 5, 2012)

The gym should be empty since everyone is drunk or high today. Gonna have the place to myself i think!


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2012)

bunk gears!


----------



## SFW (May 5, 2012)

maybe its tren e and hasnt kicked in? if it is...Goodskie is gonna go through some serious gear rage after pinning 2 mls a day for a week! imagine him behind the wheel of an ambulance? FUCK


----------



## Goodskie (May 5, 2012)

Tren makes me feel good. No rage. I rarely drive the ambulance or fire truck. Noobs do that. I just sit on the lake all day and do nothing. I'm going to sleep. Zero trensomnia even on a gram of bunk tren


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2012)

well let me know ASAP..


----------



## Goodskie (May 5, 2012)

It's bunk


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2012)

k


----------



## Goodskie (May 5, 2012)

I'll pin 200mgs the next 2 days but no way I'd feel nothing from 900mgs + a week


----------



## OTG85 (May 5, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> I'll pin 200mgs the next 2 days but no way I'd feel nothing from 900mgs + a week



900 mg tren and nothing.I would die from side effects at that dose on legit tren.


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2012)

no bueno


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> I'll pin 200mgs the next 2 days but no way I'd feel nothing from 900mgs + a week



also recommend a bellybutton ring, it's the new NeoVar apparently


----------



## OTG85 (May 5, 2012)

Even the fat guys are sporting them now.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Even the fat guys are sporting them now.



There is NOTHING sadder than a fat Jew sporting an expensive watch and a bellybutton ring, asking for cutting blends! 




NOTHING!


----------



## SFW (May 6, 2012)

Road trip. Be back in 3-4 days. Hold down the fort while im gone.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2012)

Pick up some moar gears on the way home!


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2012)

Day 1 of 100mg Tren ED.

Day 1: Coughed my nigger life away


----------



## Goodskie (May 6, 2012)

OM MY GOD I JUST WOKE UP THE MOST GEARED ANYONE HAS EVER BEEN EVERY MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## independent (May 6, 2012)

Anyone wanna explain why UncleZ sells underdosed gear? Answer me Dammit!!!!


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2012)

goodskie said:


> om my god i just woke up the most geared anyone has ever been every man!!!!!!!



lol

Non-Responder?


----------



## Goodskie (May 6, 2012)

To bunk gear yes


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> To bunk gear yes



Well maybe you should stop being a nonResponder to bunk Gears... Just think, you could be jacked.


----------



## Goodskie (May 6, 2012)

That's true. I do have a ton of bunk gear


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2012)

Just stop being a NB


----------



## Tesla (May 6, 2012)

WTF is all this Bunk Gear talk ??


----------



## Goodskie (May 6, 2012)

Hey al u want 5 vials of tren?!?!? 

Ill hook you up bro!

25 cents a vial


----------



## bigbenj (May 6, 2012)

I thought mutant gel was supposed to get you jerked?
This explains why the DRSE, sans SFW, looks like it does


----------



## Tesla (May 6, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I thought mutant gel was supposed to get you jerked?
> This explains why the DRSE, sans SFW, looks like it does


----------



## bigbenj (May 6, 2012)

I forgot you're in the DRSE because you don't act like a faggot like the rest of them


----------



## bigbenj (May 6, 2012)

Bracing for neg rape.....


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2012)

Al is just as much a faggot as the rest of us


----------



## Tesla (May 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Al is just as much a faggot as the rest of us


----------



## bigbenj (May 6, 2012)

You don't talk about my BFF like that unless you are ready to feel the wrath of 100 jobless niggers in the unemployment line!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> You don't talk about my BFF like that unless you are ready to feel the wrath of 100 jobless niggers in the unemployment line!



How many BFFs you got? KOS is going to be very upset at you.


----------



## OTG85 (May 6, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Anyone wanna explain why UncleZ sells underdosed gear? Answer me Dammit!!!!


Ugl bro everyone who is testing gear coming up with different numbers who knows.


----------



## Tesla (May 6, 2012)

Couple Norcos and Iced Merlot by the pool today    ........surrounded by a buncha NB's


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2012)

Knigg, you ice your merlot???


----------



## Tesla (May 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Knigg, you ice your merlot???



Gotta keep it cold when ur out in the Sun, knigg!!


----------



## Goodskie (May 6, 2012)

Work 72 hours this week (3 days) sitting on a lawn chair lake front, sleeping all night. 

The good life. No merlot at work tho


----------



## bigbenj (May 6, 2012)

I know a guy who wouldn't mind working like that........


----------



## Tesla (May 6, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> No merlot at work tho


----------



## Goodskie (May 6, 2012)

Lmao well I do periodically have people's lives in my hands. Have some script xanies tho




Plus only work 10 days a month


----------



## bigbenj (May 6, 2012)

lifeguard?
dnr?


----------



## Goodskie (May 6, 2012)

FF/paramedic

Station is literally lake front with a dock.

Slow. 0-3 calls every 24hrs


----------



## Tesla (May 6, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Have some script xanies tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for rubbing it in, eff-knob.


----------



## Goodskie (May 6, 2012)

Lmao man youve been drinking at a pool for the like 5 years I've known u. Sounds good to me


----------



## Tesla (May 6, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Lmao man youve been drinking at a pool for the like 5 years I've known u. Sounds good to me


----------



## Tesla (May 6, 2012)

Jim Rome Show - Likes to Fight Guy - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Lmao man youve been drinking at a pool for the like 5 years I've known u. Sounds good to me



werd, the last 2-3 years Ive known him too . . although these days not too many milf AP stories, I think Al's losing his edge


----------



## Tesla (May 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> werd, the last 2-3 years Ive known him too . . although these days not too many milf AP stories, I think Al's losing his edge



I coulda had one last night. My buddy's Wife's friend took my car keys and shoved them into her bra(cuz she didn't want me driving home drunk).....Bigger chick with HUGE bombs. I guess I'm just too picky now.........Saney woulda loved her.  She couldn't believe it...she's like "I took ur keys and shoved 'em between my tits and you did nothing about it. lol Cute, but a little too big...... She gave 'em back and was pissed I didn't pursue them.

I sense sum good AP stories coming this Summer as I get more jerked and tan...


----------



## bmw (May 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Day 1 of 100mg Tren ED.
> 
> Day 1: Coughed my nigger life away



it gets better.  don't like cough? use tren e.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I coulda had one last night. My buddy's Wife's friend took my car keys and shoved them into her bra(cuz she didn't want me driving home drunk).....Bigger chick with HUGE bombs. I guess I'm just too picky now.........Saney woulda loved her.  She couldn't believe it...she's like "I took ur keys and shoved 'em between my tits and you did nothing about it. lol Cute, but a little too big...... She gave 'em back and was pissed I didn't pursue them.
> 
> I sense sum good AP stories coming this Summer as I get more jerked and tan...



I love them chunky bitches too!


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2012)

bmw said:


> it gets better.  don't like cough? use tren e.



Ha.. i loved tren e.. but i'm impatient 

Day 2 100mg Tren. No Cough. No raise in BP. 

Few more days of Nothing and i'm gonna be upset


----------



## withoutrulers (May 7, 2012)

Biogen?


----------



## Goodskie (May 7, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Biogen?



Lmao yep


----------



## independent (May 7, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Ha.. i loved tren e.. but i'm impatient
> 
> Day 2 100mg Tren. No Cough. No raise in BP.
> 
> Few more days of Nothing and i'm gonna be upset



So is my deca bunk too?


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> So is my deca bunk too?



No. everything should be fine. Just the Tren is Junk.

Placebos at their finest!


----------



## Goodskie (May 7, 2012)

Deca is bunk too. Just ran a gram a week for 3 months and lost weight


----------



## Tesla (May 7, 2012)

^ lol


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Deca is bunk too. Just ran a gram a week for 3 months and lost weight




you ain't get no Deca fag


----------



## Tesla (May 7, 2012)

I'm getting pretty jerked and have a couple zits on my chest..

Mutant Gel ftw.


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2012)

Mutant Gel FTW!!


----------



## Goodskie (May 7, 2012)

Go tanning nigger


----------



## Tesla (May 7, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Go tanning nigger



Sloot or me?


----------



## independent (May 7, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> No. everything should be fine. Just the Tren is Junk.
> 
> Placebos at their finest!



I love placebos.


----------



## Goodskie (May 7, 2012)

You. Helps with acne

Plus no point in being jerked if ur not tan


----------



## CG (May 7, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> You. Helps with acne
> 
> Plus no point in being jerked if ur not tan



He's right, when my ass is pale, my skin is garbage. When I go tanning it improves. I'm fucked when I run a cycle, I'm on ostarine and breaking out. Fml.

Mt2 usage helps keep the acne away to a point as well.


----------



## Tesla (May 7, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> You. Helps with acne
> 
> Plus no point in being jerked if ur not tan



WTF? I'm half negro right now........ I think Saney is the one that needs to hit the tanning bed. 


btw...I only have a couple zits on my chest that you can barely see....... It's not like I need Proactiv or sum shit.


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2012)

I do need to work on my tan.. majorly!


----------



## OTG85 (May 7, 2012)

Superdrol,and tren is a horrible combo.I dropped the sdrol bumped up tren dose.The tren keeps you up all night and superdrol makes you tired as fuck.By the time I get off my nigger job I'm dead.I make decent money and its dirty tax free,but the sun and labor not worth it.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 7, 2012)

I feel you man. I work with like 75% mexicans and it's hard to keep up with those 140 lb fucks. I hate landscaping. I can't wait to graduate and get a real job. This is some bullshit!


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2012)

lol


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I feel you man. I work with like 75% mexicans and it's hard to keep up with those 140 lb fucks. I hate landscaping. I can't wait to graduate and get a real job. This is some bullshit!



Mexicans are so cool! Im really missing DGG right about now


----------



## Goodskie (May 7, 2012)

Nb


----------



## OTG85 (May 7, 2012)

Goodskiie do I have a better chance of getting on the fire department If I'm a certified emt-b?I been trying to get on the fire department but the wait list is like 2 years.


----------



## Goodskie (May 7, 2012)

Depends on the dept but You have the best chance if you're a paramedic.

Some depts are ok if you're an emt

Some are ok if your just an MFR

Some big cities you don't need shit but to just go through their fire academy 

Id start with becoming paid on call. See what dept will pay for your school

Paramedic is the golden ticket. it's a bitch tho

If u want more info PM me


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2012)

Tesla said:


>




When I get my DRSE World Tour sorted, Im dropping by Al's place!


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2012)

I need to stop eating soo many Cashews and Chocolates before bed... they're making me fat!


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2012)

Had a piece of chicken today tho for breaky. Need to keep the dieting UBER good. and i need to get the air conditioning fixed in my car... steadily blowing warm air is never good on a hot day


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Goodskie (May 8, 2012)

Do u call guys "warm air" now?


----------



## SFW (May 8, 2012)

^ Lol


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2012)

Bastards! ^


----------



## independent (May 8, 2012)

I think the mutant deca is giving me acne. I guess using superdrol wouldnt be a good idea.


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2012)

Superdrol is a placebo


----------



## Goodskie (May 8, 2012)

Just had a call where a 30 year old male got stung by a bee, fell back & slammed his head on the ground and went into cardiac arrest. 

Got pulses back then arrested again a couple times on the way to the hosp. 50/50 if he lives



Moral of the story: abuse gears


----------



## bmw (May 8, 2012)

50/50 is good odds to give a pt you had to shock.


----------



## bmw (May 8, 2012)

I wonder if "Don't Taze Me Bro!" could be considered the new equivalent to "DNR"?


*insert pic of dinosaur scratching chin*


----------



## SFW (May 8, 2012)

He regained consciousness after an epinephrine shot and then went back into arrest? How long after a flatline do u guys give up?


----------



## Goodskie (May 8, 2012)

Actually we did shock him cause he was in v-fib. 

In movies they shock asystole (flatline) which isn't something that's done in real life. 

Only 2 shockable rhythms are v-fib and pulseless v-tach


----------



## bmw (May 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> He regained consciousness after an epinephrine shot and then went back into arrest? How long after a flatline do u guys give up?



depends...is the head still attached or not?


----------



## Goodskie (May 8, 2012)

Never regained consciousness. We got pulses back but thats it. He could be awake in the ER right now.

Could be dead. We worked him the whole way to the ER. 

We don't usually transport asystole patients, which he wasn't 

And we have 2mgs of EPI IV because he arrested, not cause of the bee tho it's 2 birds with 1 stone

Dont know if he arrested due to anaphylaxis or from hitting his head.

Pretty common call. I'll post the decent ones


----------



## bmw (May 8, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Never regained consciousness. We got pulses back but thats it. He could be awake in the ER right now.
> 
> Could be dead. We worked him the whole way to the ER.
> 
> ...



Follow up.

I got 5 on it, says he's dead.  Poor bastard.  Was he obese?


----------



## Goodskie (May 8, 2012)

Nope. Prob anaphylaxis. Possibly head injury from falling. There was a small pool of blood under his head upon our arrival.

Im sure I'll find out later this week


----------



## withoutrulers (May 8, 2012)

If it's any consolation to the heart patient, the bee probably died after the sting.


----------



## Goodskie (May 8, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> If it's any consolation to the heart patient, the bee probably died after the sting.




Bees are jerked


----------



## withoutrulers (May 8, 2012)

geared bees = Africanised?


----------



## CG (May 8, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Bees are jerks


Fixed


----------



## bmw (May 9, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> geared bees = Africanised?



ray-cist!


----------



## SFW (May 9, 2012)

Did Tesla die?


----------



## Diesel618 (May 9, 2012)

How can one go about getting 2 mg of IV epinephrine without dying?


----------



## Goodskie (May 9, 2012)

The patient was dead. 

If you really wanna know read the protocols for ACLS 

The patient was dead tho. There's no limit to how much EPI we give for arrest patients. 


This isn't the same EPI dose as an EPI pen. That's 1:1000 EPI. IV EPI is 1:10,000. More diluted. 










Noob


----------



## mooch2321 (May 9, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I think the mutant deca is giving me acne. I guess using superdrol wouldnt be a good idea.




when did you get less gay and start running gears again moe?


----------



## SFW (May 9, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> The patient was dead.
> 
> If you really wanna know read the protocols for ACLS
> 
> ...




He'll come back as an exterminator next life.


----------



## OTG85 (May 9, 2012)

Quit my nigger job today!!!!!!Is mcd's hiring???


----------



## independent (May 9, 2012)

mooch2321 said:


> when did you get less gay and start running gears again moe?



Got on trt. my test levels kind of sucked so I thought I would try it out.


----------



## mooch2321 (May 9, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Got on trt. my test levels kind of sucked so I thought I would try it out.




nice, what kinda deca doses is your doc letting you run.  Low dose, i felt great on 250 test e and 100 deca.  try some masternon e, 100-200mgs should be real nice for a hrt add in.


----------



## independent (May 9, 2012)

mooch2321 said:


> nice, what kinda deca doses is your doc letting you run.  Low dose, i felt great on 250 test e and 100 deca.  try some masternon e, 100-200mgs should be real nice for a hrt add in.



Im on a 150mgs of test and 150 of deca a week. The deca is self prescribed. What would the mast do?  The deca is just ok, very mild.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 9, 2012)

I don't even know what all these stand for.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 9, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> I don't even know what all these stand for.


Have you taken the AG gay test yet?


----------



## Saney (May 9, 2012)

Does anyone do Front Squats? If so, how much weight?


----------



## independent (May 9, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Does anyone do Front Squats? If so, how much weight?



I used to do them in the smith machine with 225. Now I do them with a 70lb dumbell. I have back issues.


----------



## Saney (May 9, 2012)

awww

i just upgraded the Ram in my Laptop to 16gbs. Now when i play Diablo 3, i'm gonna be smoking niggas!


----------



## Goodskie (May 9, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Does anyone do Front Squats? If so, how much weight?




Last time did 315x8x5 

Legs are where I want them do be so just do regular squats for 5 working sets and calves

Thats it for legs


----------



## independent (May 9, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> i just upgraded the Ram in my Laptop to 16gbs. Now when i play Diablo 3, i'm gonna be smoking niggas!



Maybe you should workout instead.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 9, 2012)

Working out is gay, just up the dose.


----------



## Saney (May 9, 2012)

This ^


----------



## Goodskie (May 9, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> This ^




No MAN. 

gears are cheating!


----------



## SFW (May 9, 2012)

1500 t this week. shall i push it to 2 g's?


----------



## SFW (May 9, 2012)

wait mutant gel is bunk. moor like 500 : (





p.s AL has been MIA from IM and i think he might have passed on.


----------



## OTG85 (May 9, 2012)

He got alcohol poisoning from merlot


----------



## Goodskie (May 9, 2012)

He's prop busy filling out job apps


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2012)

Pool attendant, cat minder, Mexican liaison officer


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2012)

LOL @ Al passing on.

I have a job interview! I might actually get some work!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 10, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> LOL @ Al passing on.
> 
> I have a job interview! I might actually get some work!!!



http://www.lhjopripsvikesAP.net\GICH


----------



## mooch2321 (May 10, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im on a 150mgs of test and 150 of deca a week. The deca is self prescribed. What would the mast do?  The deca is just ok, very mild.




gives a nice libido raise, cuz it frees up test, harden you up, vasularity, little bit of strength increase, gives you a real dry look if your already lean.  Gives a nice feeling of well being too. 
Im about to take out the mast and add in some proviron and low dose primo.  run that for a couple months and see what happens.


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2012)

Low dose Primo = Placebo


----------



## independent (May 10, 2012)

mooch2321 said:


> gives a nice libido raise, cuz it frees up test, harden you up, vasularity, little bit of strength increase, gives you a real dry look if your already lean.  Gives a nice feeling of well being too.
> Im about to take out the mast and add in some proviron and low dose primo.  run that for a couple months and see what happens.



One thing I will say about my dose of deca, I havent gained any weight on it but I feel more pumped all the time. Only problem is its making me break out. Im assuming since mast is an androgen the same would probably happen. Thoughts?


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> One thing I will say about my dose of deca, I havent gained any weight on it but I feel more pumped all the time. Only problem is its making me break out. Im assuming since mast is an androgen the same would probably happen. Thoughts?




More Gears = More Acne

It's Not Rocket Science


----------



## colochine (May 10, 2012)

It not rocket science it's BRO SCIENCE... Dirty sock wielding homo


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 10, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> LOL @ Al passing on.
> 
> I have a job interview! I might actually get some work!!!



You are the perfect picture of the American dream


----------



## mooch2321 (May 10, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Low dose Primo = Placebo



really not true at all.  just broscience.  your not gonna get hyoooge on 200mgs of primo, but then again your not gonna get hyoooge on a gram of primo either.  Im 215 and lean.  Im getting older,  my joints cant take the heavy lifting anymore.  Ive accepted the fact that im not gonna ever be 245lbs again.  Its fine.  I just want to feel good and maintain the shape im in now.  Its hrt dosing for me and ive got a feeling the primo is going to be the shit.  so fuck off you dirty goddamned, fat chick fucking, gay son having, jew!   



bigmoe65 said:


> One thing I will say about my dose of deca, I havent gained any weight on it but I feel more pumped all the time. Only problem is its making me break out. Im assuming since mast is an androgen the same would probably happen. Thoughts?



At these dosages, ive found that any real gains are going to come from your diet.  Basically we are natty 18 year olds.  I still make gains but not 10lbs in a month or anything crazy like that.  I answered the acne questiojn in pm.


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2012)

200mgs Of Primo will do what 200mg of Primo will do.. very little. And it's a MILD Anabolic. 

And More Gear doesn't mean you have to lift heavier weight. Little FYI for ya there.


----------



## independent (May 10, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> More Gears = More Acne
> 
> It's Not Rocket Science



I know this, just some people are more prone to it. Maybe I should buy some of that placebo from blacklion for acne.



mooch2321 said:


> At these dosages, ive found that any real gains are going to come from your diet.  Basically we are natty 18 year olds.  I still make gains but not 10lbs in a month or anything crazy like that.  I answered the acne questiojn in pm.



I completely agree its all about diet, always is. Im not looking for massive gains, Im all about being healthy and just looking good.


----------



## mooch2321 (May 10, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> 200mgs Of Primo will do what 200mg of Primo will do.. very little. And it's a MILD Anabolic.
> 
> And More Gear doesn't mean you have to lift heavier weight. Little FYI for ya there.




first off, saney, i know your relatively new to gear as you were just getting started when i was hanging out heah the first time.  Have you thought about the health issues involved?  Do you give blood on a regular basis?  Are you on an aspirin regimen?  do you take niacin and fish oil for your heart?  Have you ever even had blood work done?  be truthfull.  I used to be just like you, and I got hyooge.  I was 245 at 5'9.  Thats pretty effing big.  Im just not interested in it anymore.  If I can still be bigger and leaner than the average bear and take just enough gear to maintain that and still feel good, then thats awesome.  you got a kid now right?  when i left you had just knocked sum fat chick up.  so it might be time to think about what these high doese are doing to your body.  Last year my hdl came back at 7. and my total count was 215.  it was a real eye opener.  Its fucked up when your doctor tells you that you are a high risk cardiac patient at 28 and you "feel" just fine.

also, here is a write up on primo from one of the guys who helped bring it to market for shering.  He is now an HRT doc and one of the sponsors at PM pays him to come answer hrt questions in a thread.  His description of low dose primo is exactly what i want from a steroid right now.


And last but not least Primobolan 




 The wonder drug, that elusive
compound that everyone searches for but never seems to be satisfied.
Schering AG was it when it came to methenolone. For them to get approval
in Europe, they did extensive studies and research from rats to primates
and humans of course. Primo was studied from 1mg/kg weekly to 10mg/kg
weekly. The most i had seen in humans was 4mg/kg weekly which is
300-400mg/wk in an adult males. But in rats and primates 10mg/kg was
definitely used and tested. As most of you guys know, Primobolan is
extremely difficult to make and costs several folds more than other
compounds. Also it is extremely mild at "normal dosages" of
200-400mg/week. Lets face it that it is a DHT compound and will make you
shed hair and get a prostate the size of a tennis ball quicker than you can
say prostate 



 Now if you are not prone to baldness, then it may not
effect you or very little. But most will shed quite a bid of hair. And
unfortunately drugs such as Nizoral shampoo and finasteride do not help.
Both compounds help from blocking conversion of test to DHT. Well since
methenolone is already in DHT form, then neither help with blockage of
conversion. Prostate hypertrophy is also a major side effect and there is
no question that if you are on a good dose of it, you will have it one way
or other. *The way i look at Primobolan is a drug that can be used by an**
athlete during their "off time" or "cruise" time at a low dose of
200mg/week to keep gains and still look good and even when you are on a
**calorie deficient diet to keep your lean gains.* Does Primobolan work
better and give great gains at 10mg/kg weekly which would be
800-1000mg/week for an adult per say? Of course it does. But the costs are
crazy, and the side effects such as hair loss and prostate become major
issues. Also, at those dosages lipid abnormality, RBC mass increase becomes
a problem as well. In my humble opinion, there are much better ways to
gain lean mass than using 1g of Primoblan weekly. Primobalan has approval
for treatment for many type of anemias and myelodysplastic syndromes. Even
at 100mg weekly patient's hemoglobins go up by 1-1.5. So imagine how
viscous and thick your blood will be at 1000mg of it weekly.


----------



## mooch2321 (May 10, 2012)

also, yes I know that im a filthy quitter of a jew! and yes im probably too gay to post in the clean thread, but i fucked a 21 year old this morning.  what have you accomplished today?


----------



## independent (May 10, 2012)

mooch2321 said:


> also, yes I know that im a filthy quitter of a jew! and yes im probably too gay to post in the clean thread, but i fucked a 21 year old this morning.  what have you accomplished today?



Pics or gtfo!!!


----------



## OTG85 (May 10, 2012)

I need gears...Don't have enough to finish cycle.....what a fail


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 10, 2012)

mooch2321 said:


> also, yes I know that im a filthy quitter of a jew! and yes im probably too gay to post in the clean thread, but i fucked a 21 year old this morning.  what have you accomplished today?




What was his name?


----------



## mooch2321 (May 10, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pics or gtfo!!!




i posted some in a gay ass contest thread not too long ago.


----------



## mooch2321 (May 10, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> What was his name?



dave


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## mooch2321 (May 10, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pics or gtfo!!!




mrs. mooch just turned 21


----------



## independent (May 10, 2012)

mooch2321 said:


> i posted some in a gay ass contest thread not too long ago.



Link?


----------



## mooch2321 (May 10, 2012)

these


----------



## independent (May 10, 2012)

mooch2321 said:


> these



Thats really nice. I would love to hit a young one again


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2012)

mooch2321 said:


> first off, saney, i know your relatively new to gear as you were just getting started when i was hanging out heah the first time.  Have you thought about the health issues involved?  Do you give blood on a regular basis?  Are you on an aspirin regimen?  do you take niacin and fish oil for your heart?  Have you ever even had blood work done?  be truthfull.  I used to be just like you, and I got hyooge.  I was 245 at 5'9.  Thats pretty effing big.  Im just not interested in it anymore.  If I can still be bigger and leaner than the average bear and take just enough gear to maintain that and still feel good, then thats awesome.  you got a kid now right?  when i left you had just knocked sum fat chick up.  so it might be time to think about what these high doese are doing to your body.  Last year my hdl came back at 7. and my total count was 215.  it was a real eye opener.  Its fucked up when your doctor tells you that you are a high risk cardiac patient at 28 and you "feel" just fine.
> 
> also, here is a write up on primo from one of the guys who helped bring it to market for shering.  He is now an HRT doc and one of the sponsors at PM pays him to come answer hrt questions in a thread.  His description of low dose primo is exactly what i want from a steroid right now.
> 
> ...




1. Yes I do the Niacin flush at least once a day. Yes, i'm on a baby aspirin everyday. Yes I take CoQ-10 everyday. Fish oil 4 to 6 grams everyday. and I take (wait for it) Tamoxifen Citrate 20mgs ED.

All contribute to better health. I have health issues and the only thing i can do is make it bearable to live with.


----------



## OTG85 (May 10, 2012)

is my gear bunk???


----------



## withoutrulers (May 10, 2012)

^^^wash some dishes already


----------



## independent (May 10, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> is my gear bunk???



If you need gear to look like that I would give up already. I would say your gear is bunk.


----------



## OTG85 (May 10, 2012)

I dropped 14 lbs in two weeks...You have no known pics to date


----------



## OTG85 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## independent (May 10, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I dropped 14 lbs in two weeks...You have no known pics to date



Kos jr.?


----------



## OTG85 (May 10, 2012)

only 12 days into my blast a little difference already to early,and tren e has not fully kicked in


----------



## OTG85 (May 10, 2012)

first pic is the new one


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2012)

Pics look deflated.. Ronnie.. do you workout?


----------



## OTG85 (May 10, 2012)

no just pin gears and wait ftw


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> no just pin gears and wait ftw




Solid Plan. I'm doing the same.


----------



## independent (May 10, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> only 12 days into my blast a little difference already to early,and tren e has not fully kicked in



when your bunk gear kicks in you should be looking pretty solid.


----------



## OTG85 (May 10, 2012)

diet and cardio ftw


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2012)

Cardio? wtf is that?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (May 10, 2012)

Anyone else running that IML Halo for Herpe? I think it's starting to kick in, I've started getting some pretty nasty sores around my mouth and ass.


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2012)

Lol ^


----------



## SFW (May 10, 2012)

More impressive deadlift(s)? 300 x 20 or 500 x 1?


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2012)

300 x 20


----------



## Goodskie (May 10, 2012)

SFW said:


> More impressive deadlift(s)? 300 x 20 or 500 x 1?




Prob 300x20. My PR (BN days) was 585x6. After that it wasn't interesting anymore. Dont want a back injury. I Think 300x20 would burn a lot more. Don't dead anymore. Just heavy bent over rows are Good enough for me


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2012)

Bunk Tren can make me dead lift 300 x 20?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2012)

I found Saney's video of his PR gf wriggling her lumpy arse


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2012)

where? post it up! she loves to stalk the ct


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I found Saney's video of his* PR gf *wriggling her lumpy arse


----------



## Goodskie (May 11, 2012)

If you think you're having a bad day...........I Just took a 3 hour nap on a hammock on the deck over the water at work

















GICH!


----------



## independent (May 11, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> If you think you're having a bad day...........I Just took a 3 hour nap on a hammock on the deck over the water at work
> 
> GICH!



nice.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2012)

Pozzz


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2012)

LMFAO @ The Captn.. You got that video? lol


----------



## SFW (May 12, 2012)

There is no faster source than JnT. None! Who the fuck else gets you your shit in 2 days? NO ONE.


----------



## SFW (May 12, 2012)

I have a video of a large, hairy puerto rican woman violently slapping a semi jerked and orange IM member with a spatula. i will NOT post that video GDI so dont even ask!


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Goodskie (May 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> There is no faster source than JnT. None! Who the fuck else gets you your shit in 2 days? NO ONE.[/QUOT
> 
> Who dat


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2012)

You Noob, Knobskie.


----------



## SFW (May 12, 2012)

Yoked and Sunburned, INC


----------



## withoutrulers (May 12, 2012)

shrivelled satchel inc.


----------



## SFW (May 12, 2012)

Encrusted Socks & Sons


----------



## withoutrulers (May 12, 2012)

orange palms & stretchmarks LLC


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> orange palms & stretchmarks LLC



LOL ^


Jaundice and Moar Inc.


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2012)

Supp knigg-knoggs?

Prips of Purple NoCal Bud, Merlot, Salmon, and a fat dip of Cope Straight Long-Cut going here.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2012)

Pinned sum gear, popped some ginsing now I'm about to give my cawk the


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2012)

started my pizza Diet!!!

Gonna get huge!


----------



## Goodskie (May 13, 2012)

Tesla said:


> You Noob, Knobskie.




My bad. Bunk tren inc.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2012)

I'm switching to low dose gear n peptides! And strangling whores for relaxation


----------



## Goodskie (May 13, 2012)

Whats a low dose gears?


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2012)

Low dose of Gears is when you shoot Bunk Tren.


----------



## Goodskie (May 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Low dose of Gears is when you shoot Bunk Tren.




Thats no dose gears


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Thats no dose gears



Same difference


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Whats a low dose gears?



300-400mg test w. 200-300mg anabolics  . .  im gonna rely moar on beta alanine and NeoVar to get jerked


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> im gonna rely moar on beta alanine and NeoVar to get jerked



Good idea


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 14, 2012)

Got me a coupla vials o' testoviron yesterday.  That's shit's 250mg test E & 50mg prop.  I'd like to runna real cycle, but gears are fukkin expensive in Chiner.  A cycle would cost me over $500USD.  Gotta pay the ex 10,000RMB each month!  Still looking for some AP.  I know it won't be long now with all the actividads I got going on.  Look for a CT AP story soon!


----------



## SFW (May 14, 2012)

^ Just buy the raws from AS2. Its coming from china anyway. Then just brew it up. They wouldnt even have to mail it. They could probably bicycle it over by courier.

$500 a cycle is for the birds.


----------



## Watson (May 14, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Got me a coupla vials o' testoviron yesterday. That's shit's 250mg test E & 50mg prop. I'd like to runna real cycle, but gears are fukkin expensive in Chiner. A cycle would cost me over $500USD. Gotta pay the ex 10,000RMB each month! Still looking for some AP. I know it won't be long now with all the actividads I got going on. Look for a CT AP story soon!



why not just find where the chinese swim team train?

paying ex in rmb? u married a chinese woman?


----------



## Tesla (May 14, 2012)

Holy Fuck McGilf.......you gotta drop $1600/month on ur Ex?


----------



## Goodskie (May 14, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Holy Fuck McGilf.......you gotta drop $1600/month on ur Ex?




Lmao that's like 6 years salary for al


----------



## Tesla (May 14, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Lmao that's like 6 years salary for al




Fuckin' Knob!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2012)

LMFAO @ Goodskie


----------



## Tesla (May 14, 2012)

Laugh it up Mutant Boy...


----------



## Goodskie (May 14, 2012)

Lmao classic shit right here


----------



## Tesla (May 14, 2012)

It's all good now....... Nice fat rip of Purple....... Lakers getting thumped........ It's all good.


----------



## Goodskie (May 14, 2012)

Haven't smoked weed in almost a year. Not worth it for my job.

Got a script for Xanax. Mostly for trensomnia.

Ate a quarter of shrooms last fall. Love shrooms. Wish they were easier to get

Real easy to grow tho


----------



## Tesla (May 14, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Haven't smoked weed in almost a year. Not worth it for my job.
> 
> Got a script for Xanax. Mostly for trensomnia.
> 
> ...



Love shrooms.... 
Best trip I ever had was going to Disneyland on Shrooms.......It's a Small World and Pirates Of The Carribean had me trippin' hard. 


Doing Demo work under the table right now while collecting Un-enjoyment....... So fuck it...tokin' herb for now.......


----------



## Goodskie (May 14, 2012)

I did demo back in the day for my dad's construction biz. Drank and smoked and gutted houses in high school

I'm spoiled as fuck now with this do nothing job working 10 24s a month. 

Might as well collect as much as u can. Economy is fucked. Most jobs are pure hell


----------



## Tesla (May 14, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> I did demo back in the day for my dad's construction biz. Drank and smoked and gutted houses in high school



Nice!!! Fuckin' knocked out some hardwood floors and it was full of Black mold underneath........I can't even breathe right now.......gasping for air.......


----------



## Goodskie (May 14, 2012)

Sure that ain't the purps?


----------



## Tesla (May 14, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Sure that ain't the purps?




   No, it ain't da Purps............ I had to go pick up an inhaler from my Dad so I can fuckin' breathe...... Mold ain't no game...shit is nasty.....


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2012)

could be the contaminated mutant gel. You really think saney washes his hands before transfering into the vial? probably bbq sauce and cashew crumbs all over his hands.


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2012)

Any strength increases on that hiroshima? let me know if u would like to extend your cycle.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Haven't smoked weed in almost a year. Not worth it for my job.
> 
> Got a script for Xanax. Mostly for trensomnia.
> 
> ...



I go to Bali, Indonesia for my shrooms . . dirt cheap, as is seafood. Hard to stay yolked over there.

 . . btw, I might have a new job in Africa. Wish I could say it was shooting niggers, but it aint


----------



## Tesla (May 15, 2012)

SFW said:


> Any strength increases on that hiroshima? let me know if u would like to extend your cycle.



LOL @ Hiroshima.

Yes, The Nagasaki must be pretty potent, cuz I'm only taking 1/2 the regular dose to stretch it out......


----------



## Goodskie (May 15, 2012)

Half dose? Whats that?


----------



## withoutrulers (May 15, 2012)

Half doses were invented by the stingiest jew in history, Pinchshin Pennystein in 1848. He said, and I quote: "Frugal coupon Payot Gefilte fish Anne Frank." 
Jews be doing and saying things- Ralph Lauren


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2012)

I wanna extend my Cut mix cycle but i had to surrender my shit


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2012)

You have more gears than anyone here. stfu and stop whining . ^

but i know ur just joking <3

Anyway, in related news, im never coming off of tren and tren mixes.

Cruise on maybe 200 tren for a couple of months and then blast again. TRT is for the birds.


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2012)

^ you won't have to if you keep jewing everyone out of their own shit..


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2012)

Well when i catch pars and hang him off of a roof top by his ankles, whatever falls out of his pockets, you can keep.


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2012)

He's more Jerked and Tan than you are. Plus, he carries a knife


----------



## withoutrulers (May 15, 2012)

Jews and knives inc.


----------



## CG (May 15, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Jews and knives inc.



Jewish bathroom knife gears


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I go to Bali, Indonesia for my shrooms . . dirt cheap, as is seafood. Hard to stay yolked over there.
> 
> . . btw, I might have a new job in Africa. Wish I could say it was shooting niggers, but it aint



LMAO!!!  Too bad.  Maybe you could do that as a side gig.  Anyhoo, just think how much nigger snatch you'll be able to hit once you get there.  SFW would be in paradise.

@ SWF: I can get rawz if I need'em.  Only problem is you gotta like $500 worth minimum.  Although, I'd have enuff to last me forever.

@ Alfonse:  Yep, about $1600/month and she won't even let me bang her no mas   Oh well, at least there's plenty of nice tailpipe around here and I can even go to this pub called maggies and get a 3some if I want for around 1000RM!  Summa the hottest broads up in that biatch.


----------



## Goodskie (May 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> You have more gears than anyone here. stfu and stop whining . ^
> 
> but i know ur just joking <3
> 
> ...




Fuck i find myself blasting on tren ever other 6 weeks. A week ago I was on zero. Now I'm up to 200mgs eod with no limit in site. Might push a gram a week


----------



## Saney (May 16, 2012)

Chiner Vag is worth 1,000 Yen?


----------



## independent (May 16, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Chiner Vag is worth 1,000 Yen?



The yen is from Japan.




1,000 CNY = 158.13 USD


----------



## bmw (May 16, 2012)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 16, 2012)

Damn!  ^^that^^ turd pic is hot!!  



Silver_Back said:


> Chiner Vag is worth 1,000 Yen?





For 2 chicks at once, yeah I'd say it's worth it.  I wouldn't pay that much for 1 tho.  She'd have to be a 10 fo sho.

The yen is jap.  The yuan is Chiner.  But, they pronounce it like yen.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 16, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> The yen is from Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What up bigmoe anything new around these parts?  I noticed Eddie has a new screen name.  I miss any pozz parties or kitten rapings?

Capt- be careful in Africa those cats rape you?  And I don't know this to be a fact but I think theres a shortage of hefty white girls


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 16, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> What up bigmoe anything new around these parts?  I noticed Eddie has a new screen name.  I miss any pozz parties or kitten rapings?
> 
> Capt- be careful in Africa those cats rape you?  And I don't know this to be a fact but I think theres a shortage of hefty white girls



Methinks they only be raping babies over there.  It makes you immune to the AIDS.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 16, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Methinks they only be raping babies over there.  It makes you immune to the AIDS.



I heard abusing tren makes you immune also.  

Quick question-  how come I can order powders from a rice farmer for 200 dollars and you have to spend 500.  I must be injecting powdered jizz placebos


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 16, 2012)

Any of you hook nose pro-dradlers ever bought powders off trade key?  Or shit even heard of tradekey?


----------



## CG (May 16, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Any of you hook nose pro-dradlers ever bought powders off trade key?  Or shit even heard of tradekey?



Yeah, my rabbi advised me that tradekey can be very hit or miss


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> What up bigmoe anything new around these parts?  I noticed Eddie has a new screen name.  I miss any pozz parties or kitten rapings?
> 
> Capt- be careful in Africa those cats rape you?  And I don't know this to be a fact but I think theres a shortage of hefty white girls



Be taking armed guards to protect from illegal miners. I wanted south African white mercenaries but too expensive, so we're getting a local army escort. Will be interesting


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 16, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Yeah, my rabbi advised me that tradekey can be very hit or miss



That seems to be the werd... Thanks.  Back to the nigerian placebo peddlers I'm used to.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Be taking armed guards to protect from illegal miners. I wanted south African white mercenaries but too expensive, so we're getting a local army escort. Will be interesting



Hmmm methed out negro children with Ak47s......sounds risky for a jerked and tan white guy with nothing but a crocodile Dundee knife.  Not that I don't work in a neighbor hood with plenty of armed negro children addicted to drugs.  I'm sure Al avoids Rancho Cambodia like the plague.  GICH!!


----------



## Tesla (May 16, 2012)

Why Pecs isn't everybody's favorite pinn location is beyond me. 

Not sure why I waited so long to pinn Pecs. 

If I could pinn them everyday I would.....Least painful site(and easiest) and never more than a tiny drop of blood.

PECS!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2012)

lol, this coming from the dude a little scared to pin his delts


----------



## SFW (May 17, 2012)

warlords and poachers would probably make for good protection. Just dont sleep on your stomach around them ffs


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2012)

Pinning ED Left Pec, then right pec.. sometimes twice a day.. Gotta get my weight up!


----------



## independent (May 17, 2012)

Pecs arent bad, but Im really liking the hamstrings for large volume shots.


----------



## vortrit (May 17, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pecs arent bad, but Im really liking the hamstrings for large volume shots.



Try your penis next time. I'm sure it could use a little girth. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## independent (May 17, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Try your penis next time. I'm sure it could use a little girth.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk



I tried but its to small to inject.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 17, 2012)

LHJO material?


----------



## bmw (May 17, 2012)

Is that Cousin It?  

Bitch always made me horny.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 18, 2012)

Anyone else not keep track of how much test they're blasting....... Guess it doesn't matter prolly just vegetable oil any way.


----------



## SFW (May 18, 2012)

2:30 am SFW session!!


----------



## Saney (May 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> 2:30 am SFW session!!




Gay


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2012)

SFW said:


> 2:30 am SFW session!!



At that time can you WO nakid if desired?


----------



## Goodskie (May 19, 2012)

Fell asleep at work listening to waves wash up in the beach.....then got a call for a shooting cause niggers thought it was ok to come to suburbia to rob white people but they got blasted with shot guns (thank god). Now I'm wide awake on a shitload of tren


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2012)

You should try working out Goodskie.

Oh, and GICH!


----------



## Saney (May 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You should try working out Goodskie.
> 
> Oh, and GICH!




Sound advice.


----------



## independent (May 19, 2012)

SFW said:


> 2:30 am SFW session!!



Gay bathhouse.



Silver_Back said:


> Gay



Exactly.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Gay bathhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.



Will be expecting a new pozz story!


----------



## Tesla (May 19, 2012)

The Jerky Boys - Drinking Problem - YouTube


----------



## Goodskie (May 20, 2012)

^ nb!


----------



## SFW (May 20, 2012)

cocklifts get you jerked

Hiplift 2400 lbs - YouTube


----------



## Goodskie (May 20, 2012)

Lol god wtf


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2012)

That guy didn't do fucking shit..


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2012)

Is 335lbs Weak for a Bench Press?


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2012)

^^^ That's not too shabby, knigglet!!!


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2012)

Well my Max Bench Is 345.. and I ain't touch heavy weight in months, but i went in the basement and hit 335lb without a problem.. I think its time I start training heavy again.. I wanna reach 405lbs This year.


Maybe 700mg of bunk Tren Ace every week will AID in my journey!


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Maybe 700mg of bunk Tren Ace every week will AID in my journey!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2012)

You won't reach 405 without an orange-stained tan


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2012)

Is 600/400 EW a decent gig for Prop/Ace?

Never done more than 350 Tren/week before...


----------



## Goodskie (May 20, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Is 600/400 EW a decent gig for Prop/Ace?
> 
> Never done more than 350 Tren/week before...



Start low then slowly up your dose. Works great


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Start low then slowly up your dose. Works great



this


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2012)

Since I've done 350 with no probs. I'm guessing 400 is starting low for Ace.


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2012)

700 ace is for bigs only


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Goodskie (May 20, 2012)

Tesla said:


>



Start with 100mgs eod or 50mgs Ed. 

Up it by 10-20mgs ever other day.

I just went from zero to 700mgs in the last week

First shot was 100mgs. Yest was over 2ccs.

I don't recommend that. I felt like fuck all day. Slowly up it man


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2012)

Does anybody in The NBA today have pipes that compared with Karl Malone's??


Dwight Howard is more jerked, but Malone at 6'9 had like 20" Cannons.


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2012)

Mail man?


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2012)

Yep, The Jerked and Tan Mailman!!


----------



## Vibrant (May 20, 2012)

Now I get why they called karl the mailman. he confiscated all gears in the mail


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Is 600/400 EW a decent gig for Prop/Ace?
> 
> Never done more than 350 Tren/week before...



Way too much test. I'd run 300 test, start at 50 ace Ed, adjust up if needed


----------



## Goodskie (May 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Way too much test. I'd run 300 test, start at 50 ace Ed, adjust up if needed



Why is that too much test


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Why is that too much test



Capp must be just effin' around.........That is a low dose of weekly Test IMO


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Why is that too much test



Test and tren competing for receptors. 

You want to maximize the full benefits of tren by keeping test at a maintenence dose.

I've run both ways - way less tren sides when keeping test lower.


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2012)

SFW want to chime in here?

I always thought Test was run higher than Tren when stacking the two.



theCaptn' said:


> Test and tren competing for receptors.
> 
> You want to maximize the full benefits of tren by keeping test at a maintenence dose.
> 
> I've run both ways - way less tren sides when keeping test lower.


----------



## Goodskie (May 20, 2012)

I'll give it a shot in late August 

Im skeptical about all the receptor bioscience.

Worth a shot tho. I'm really trying to hold onto muscle now tho while cutting


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2012)

I'll be running it later in the year:

Test 300 mast 300 tren 575


----------



## Goodskie (May 20, 2012)

That's about was I was thinking. 

A feel good cycle


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2012)

Test must always be ran lower than Tren.

I'm on Cyp 250 E5D. And I run tren ED as high as possible.

FYI. I have the worst case of insomnia right now.  5am and I'm still not tired.. Fuck this


----------



## SFW (May 21, 2012)

explain why test must be ran lower?

Im running my test about double. Not saying you gotta run it 1:2 but why should be it be lower?


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2012)

Receptor battle.

Let the Tren win, its better stuff and you get lower sides.


GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> explain why test must be ran lower?
> 
> Im running my test about double. Not saying you gotta run it 1:2 but why should be it be lower?



Ppl say (no evidence other than anectdotal) that test and tren both compete for the same receptors, that test has a stronger binding affinity than tren. If test is run at a high dose (not necessarily higher than tren), then tren is left unbound - exaggerating side effects and not maximising its potential benefits.

The theory is to take enough test to cover basic functions and allow the maximum androgenic effects of tren to work it's magic.  Note - this protocol is good for tren, but not nandrolone.

For me, the difference was I couldnt sleep on 400mg tren with 1000mg test, but could sleep ok on 400mg test with up to 700mg tren. I didnt see any added benefit of running tren at 700mg - 525 (75mg ED) seems to be my sweet spot. Only other side was shortness of breath. Wood off the charts, made strength and recomp on a paleo diet.


----------



## SFW (May 21, 2012)

Fuck it, Im gonna try it. nothing to lose.

Im running 350 tren ace/wk and 700 test wk (various esters) and my sides are manageable but im not seeing that "tren magic." 

I know if i bumped to 550 using some extra tren e, id be physically golden. but im nervous about the sleep deprivation. 

I had unbearable tren sides at the 400 mark. But i guess it could of been the test accentuating those side effects. Ive always defended the 1:1 ratio but i could try something diff.


----------



## independent (May 21, 2012)

What I have found with tren is if you go over a gram a week the sides completely disappear.


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> What I have found with tren is if you go over a gram a week the sides completely disappear.




I second this


----------



## CG (May 21, 2012)

252 benching 1rm 255.

Am I big yet?


----------



## independent (May 21, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> 252 benching 1rm 255.
> 
> Am I big yet?



My friend could bench 225 for 7 reps. He weighed 130 pounds.

You decide.


----------



## coolhandjames (May 21, 2012)

867 pages of complete and utter bullshit.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> My friend could bench 225 for 7 reps. He weighed 130 pounds.
> 
> You decide.


 

Benching 225 when youre 130lbs is sure to get you moar tailpipe


----------



## CG (May 22, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> My friend could bench 225 for 7 reps. He weighed 130 pounds.
> 
> You decide.



 

Got pitchers?


----------



## independent (May 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Benching 225 when youre 130lbs is sure to get you moar tailpipe



I tried banging his sister.


----------



## independent (May 22, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Got pitchers?



I wish, it was very impressive.


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2012)

130 is pretty light to be reppin 225 x 7..

I weigh 237 and can only rep 225 x 6


----------



## independent (May 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> 130 is pretty light to be reppin 225 x 7..
> 
> I weigh 237 and can only rep 225 x 6



He definitely wasnt any heavier than 140. He was only 5'5".


----------



## CG (May 22, 2012)

I've hit 225x5. Big ups to the little man hitting that for 7


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> 130 is pretty light to be reppin 225 x 7..
> 
> I weigh 237 and can only rep 225 x 6



Hmm yeah. I wish I was 130 then. Sadly I am only 230 repping 210 x 12


----------



## independent (May 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Hmm yeah. I wish I was 130 then. Sadly I am only 230 repping 210 x 12



Bunk gear?


----------



## vortrit (May 22, 2012)

My cousin is so fucking dumb. I made a fake Facebook under the name of "Harry Twatter" and added her. I kept sending her nasty messages and asked her if she wanted to make 5 bucks braiding my asshole hair. I told here she'd enjoy because she'd be able to stare at my huge cock that I pinned gears into. She then proceeded to tell me I was a "fuckwit" and that she was going to get her cousin (me) to kick my ass.


----------



## Tesla (May 22, 2012)

vortrit said:


> She then proceeded to tell me I was a "fuckwit" and that she was going to get her cousin (me) to kick my ass.




You're gonna kick your own ass. 

Liar Liar (8/9) Movie CLIP - I'm Kicking My Ass! (1997) HD - YouTube


----------



## Goodskie (May 22, 2012)

I got 315x8 incline this year. Cutting now tho. Can only get it a few times


----------



## withoutrulers (May 22, 2012)

^^^deals in man's weight


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2012)

Im watching Gun's n Roses 'November Rain' . . . now thats a tune to LHJO to! 

Guns N' Roses - November Rain - YouTube


----------



## Tesla (May 23, 2012)

Remember Herpes girl(M4 I think, The one that said I gave her Herpes).  She booty called me Sun. Night outta nowhere and we started talking. I thought she was at home when she tells me "I'm almost at ur front door" WTF....Caught me off guard. She's all buzzed and the next thing you know I'm giving to her in the pooper......She never let me before.....It was great, but I had no Vit "C"(prepared---just powder) so it coulda been alot better if I was prepared. Then she starts asking me for advice on what to say to break up with her current BF. It was bizarre....She left(lost) one of her diamond earrings in my bed and wants to come back over and get it. lol

She tells me she was recently diagnosed as Bi-Polar and all kinds of other crazy shit...my head was spinning....

I need some "C" when she comes back for the earring so I can really do some serious poon and corn poundage......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 23, 2012)

Bout time someone posted an AP story up in this biatch!  And with backdoor action!  Even better.  Okay, so I went out with this chick last night and we had awesome......dinner  So, I get back and I'm all sitting on the couch playing internet, when alls the sudden this chick pops up on yahoo msger and chats me up.  I'd only e-mailed her b4 and she sent me a pic.  So, we're all chatting and shit, when suddenly she's all like "wanna have some fun with me?  I'm about to turn on my cam if you wanna cam for a bit."  So, I'm thinking she's fixin to axe me for my credit card 3 or some shit.  But, she never did.  She was for real, got naked, rubbed herself, etc.  SHe didn't ask for RMB and doesn't seem to be a hooker.  SOme of my mates told me there are lots of horny chicks like that around these parts.  Anyhoo, I'm gonna meet up with her sometime next week and I should have a real nice AP story to contribute!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2012)

Nice tails of AP! 

The 24 yr old I'm boning won't let me cornhole her pooper until I 'commit to a relationship' 

Advices Negroes?


----------



## withoutrulers (May 23, 2012)

Slip her some cough syrup, then slather her in cock syrup. GICH


----------



## Watson (May 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Nice tails of AP!
> 
> The 24 yr old I'm boning won't let me cornhole her pooper until I 'commit to a relationship'
> 
> Advices Negroes?




rohypnol


----------



## Watson (May 24, 2012)

^^ then video the whole 9 yards and post on here!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> rohypnol



donkey punch is another option, however Im going to explore non-violent methods first


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2012)

AP lined up!

Gonna pin some more Bunk Ace because Bunk Tren gets you Jerked and Tan


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2012)

err'one is pinnin' tren


----------



## independent (May 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> err'one is pinnin' tren



Not me because it will make you gay.


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2012)




----------



## bmw (May 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> donkey punch is another option, however Im going to explore non-violent methods first



keep working it bro.  eat her ass out when you go down on her.  stick your tongue in there.  start fucking her then work a finger in, then two.  all the while you gotta be saying some shit she will love to hear about how sexy she is, how gorgeous she is, and how much she turns you on, blah, blah.

work her up to it slowly, plenty of lube, wait till she asks for it.  make the first time enjoyable then she will let you in pretty much whenever.  

After a few times you will be able to abuse her anus, sans lube, while calling her a fucking cunt slut and flushing her head in the toilet, finishing up by taking a shit on her tits after you came all in her hair from her sucking off your blood and shit covered cock.

Sorry, just reminiscing about good times.

Or just fuck trannies.  They love it in the ass and they love abuse.  A lot less work involved obviously.


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2012)

bmw said:


> Or just fuck trannies.  They love it in the ass and they love abuse.  A lot less work involved obviously.




what does SFW have to say about this?


----------



## bmw (May 24, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> what does SFW have to say about this?


----------



## bmw (May 24, 2012)




----------



## bmw (May 24, 2012)




----------



## bmw (May 24, 2012)




----------



## bmw (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (May 24, 2012)

You kniggs ever try Smirnoff Mango and Orange Gatorade for a Pre SFW drink? I'm trying it right now. I will post my thoughts later.


----------



## Rednack (May 24, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Not me because it will make you gay.



i'M COVERED IN FAGGOTRY then..


----------



## Tesla (May 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


> You kniggs ever try Smirnoff Mango and Orange Gatorade for a Pre SFW drink? I'm trying it right now. I will post my thoughts later.



Serious pump tonight after SFW........I think it was the Mango flavoring in the Smirnoff.


----------



## Goodskie (May 25, 2012)

Just cut 2 dead people out of a mangled car with another firefighter. 

Then he realized it was his brother...


----------



## withoutrulers (May 25, 2012)

wow that's pretty fucked up


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> wow that's pretty fucked up



+1. How do you deal with that shit bro?


----------



## Goodskie (May 25, 2012)

Just got home. Actually it's not that bad. I dunno when U don't know the people it's just eerie.

First time I lost a kid (2 year old)  I thought it was gunna mess me up a little. Didnt. I've seen a lot of fucked up shit. 

Prob the most disturbing thing is seeing family members screaming in horror once they find out. 

That kid tonight was 21. Driving home from the bar. 

Another weird thing is being a paramedic, I'm in charge of medical scenes so there's always a ton of cops, EMTs and other firefighters on bad scenes waiting for me to call the shots. It's weird. 

Its a job. I would consider it better for society than a lot of jobs but wouldn't ever call myself a hero or any shit like that.


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2012)

i wouldn't call you a Hero either.. you let two people die in a car you fucking piece of shit.


----------



## independent (May 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> i wouldn't call you a Hero either.. you let two people die in a car you fucking piece of shit.



Ill be sure not to hurt myself in Goodskies area. You break a leg and next thing you know youre having open heart surgery.


----------



## coolhandjames (May 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> i wouldn't call you a Hero either.. you let two people die in a car you fucking piece of shit.



^^^ This.


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2012)

Lowered Tren Dose to 80mg ED.. maybe my sleep will improve slightly!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Lowered Tren Dose to 80mg ED.. maybe my sleep will improve slightly!



Reduce fapping to tranies to 2 times a night couldnt hurt either....GICH


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> reduce fapping to tranies to 2 times a night couldnt hurt either....gich



gych!


----------



## Goodskie (May 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> i wouldn't call you a Hero either.. you let two people die in a car you fucking piece of shit.



I let them die on purpose cause they're unemployed bunk ger having "my girlfriend dumped me" losers.

Oh wait that's you!!!!


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> I let them die on purpose cause they're unemployed bunk ger having "my girlfriend dumped me" losers.
> 
> Oh wait that's you!!!!




I'm alive!


----------



## Goodskie (May 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'm alive!



And jerked!


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2012)

goodskie said:


> and jerked!



75% bf


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2012)

check out my first carb refeed:

100g dextrose in shake
(200g) 4 cups of white rice
(60g) 2 toasted muffins
 (50g) 4 glasses of milk
(~100g) bowl of pecan pie with golden syrup and ice-cream

 . . continues tommorrow with oatmeal, brown rice, sweet potato, moar milk, pastas totalling 1350g


----------



## Tesla (May 27, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> check out my first carb refeed:
> 
> 100g dextrose in shake
> (200g) 4 cups of white rice
> ...




Why do you suffer like this...A simple caveman's diet will suffice..........


----------



## Watson (May 27, 2012)

no more machines lol


----------



## SFW (May 27, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> check out my first carb refeed:
> 
> 100g dextrose in shake
> (200g) 4 cups of white rice
> ...



Lol holy shit.


----------



## SFW (May 27, 2012)

Fucking major tan day ahead. Super tempted to crack open this vial of mel2 but after what saney told me recently, im not too sure i should. And hes usually right about these things.


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2012)

I'm always right.


If you want Cancer please pump yourself full of Mel2


----------



## independent (May 27, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'm always right.
> 
> 
> If you want Cancer please pump yourself full of Mel2



No shit? Any studies on it?


----------



## SFW (May 27, 2012)

Ironically, its supposed to prevent melanoma, since melanin protects the body from UV rays.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> Fucking major tan day ahead. Super tempted to crack open this vial of mel2 but after what saney told me recently, im not too sure i should. And hes usually right about these things.



He told me it makes your super horny for mentally unstable and overweight PR chicks


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Watson (May 27, 2012)

Funniest Gym Workout Ever - YouTube


----------



## Watson (May 27, 2012)

Funniest Workout Ever - YouTube


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> Funniest Workout Ever - YouTube




I've seen Kai Green do that very same exercise. just with better form and Moar weight


----------



## vortrit (May 28, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Nice tails of AP!
> 
> The 24 yr old I'm boning won't let me cornhole her pooper until I 'commit to a relationship'
> 
> Advices Negroes?



Make a fake Facebook account. Add her and put "in a relationship" with her on it. Show it to her, corn-hole that dumb-truck, dump her, delete account, problem solved. GICH!


----------



## SFW (May 28, 2012)

The best revenge is cutting her off completely. You get a lot of chicks, whats the prob? And you knew she lived with her fiance from day 1. Derp.


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2012)

This ^

I know what it's like to be cut off completely.. it's fucking torture.


----------



## Tesla (May 28, 2012)

Nirvana - Where did you sleep last night - Unplugged in new york - YouTube

Miss ya Kurt.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> This ^
> 
> I know what it's like to be cut off completely.. it's fucking torture.



You still got the DRSE knigg


----------



## Diesel618 (May 29, 2012)

Hey guys I'm new to this site and looking to gain some muscles. Can you hook me up with a source for some steroids? No injectables just the pills please.


----------



## cube789 (May 29, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to this site and looking to gain some muscles. Can you hook me up with a source for some steroids? No injectables just the pills please.







Lucky7, for all your vaginal needs


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to this site and looking to gain some muscles. Can you hook me up with a source for some steroids? No injectables just the pills please.



you are too small and pale for gearasis


----------



## coolhandjames (May 29, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 29, 2012)

just got out of the dentisr today, finally  got rid of the evil tooth .


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> just got out of the dentisr today, finally  got rid of the evil tooth .



I hear Peruvian dentists simply smash people's faces in with stone hammers


----------



## CG (May 30, 2012)

any of you knigs ever check out a spartan race? or warrior dash or any of dat shit?


thinking bout doing one in september, but its an 8 mile race.. surely i will become more unjerked than ever before..


----------



## bmw (May 31, 2012)

can you do it on a dirt bike?


----------



## CG (Jun 1, 2012)

bmw said:


> can you do it on a dirt bike?



lol i wish

decided to do the warrior dash next month. 3.2 miles and 15 obstacles. 


i have a hard time biking for 3 miles lmao. 


need. moar. cardio.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 2, 2012)

I heard cardio makes you gay. Anybody wanna comment on this bro-fact?


----------



## independent (Jun 2, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I heard cardio makes you gay. Anybody wanna comment on this bro-fact?



True. I stopped doing it because after my cardio session I would offer free blowjobs.


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2012)

You compliment your spanish friend on their mustache and suddenly she wont talk to you. WTF?!


----------



## CG (Jun 2, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> True. I stopped doing it because after my cardio session I would offer free blowjobs.



Fuck yeah free protein.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2012)

SFW said:


> You compliment your spanish friend on their mustache and suddenly she wont talk to you. WTF?!



Did said mustache stretch between her thighs?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Did said mustache stretch between her thighs?



You AP your perfectly hefty kosher semen swallowing friend girl yet?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> You AP your perfectly hefty kosher semen swallowing friend girl yet?



AP as in Anal Penetration?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> AP as in Anal Penetration?



Yes sir!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 2, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> True. I stopped doing it because after my cardio session I would offer free blowjobs.



Liar


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bo-de-gas


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2012)

Sounds like Al might have some juicy AP stories to share soon!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 3, 2012)

Lionel Richie easy like sunday morning - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2012)

Why is everyone who posts in the CT under-Jerked?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Nice tails of AP!
> 
> The 24 yr old I'm boning won't let me cornhole her pooper until I 'commit to a relationship'
> 
> Advices Negroes?



Next time you're banging her doggy style, have some lube nearby and slip it in unannounced.  She'll forgive you eventually.


----------



## bmw (Jun 4, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I heard cardio makes you gay. Anybody wanna comment on this bro-fact?



it's true.


you bros wanna do some cardio with me?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2012)

Come on people!

Vote Saney in as your next AG Mod!


----------



## independent (Jun 4, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Why is everyone who posts in the CT under-Jerked?



bunk mutant gear.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm tryin'a find somewhere around here where I can get tied up, beaten, cursed, and spat on.  Seems like I should easily be able to find this type of joint in a big arse Asian city like this.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 5, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Come on people!
> 
> Vote Saney in as your next AG Mod!



You should put some stability into your love life first, god forbids a girl dumps you while your mod and you start permanent banning people left and right like a crazy psycho . Just saying


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You should put some stability into your love life first, god forbids a girl dumps you while your mod and you start permanent banning people left and right like a crazy psycho . Just saying




If i ban you, its because i love you


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2012)

supp knigglets? 

I dropped my canola doses to 300mg TestC and 150mg NPP and Im still squating 350lb for reps - thats only 10lbs off PB


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2012)

dropped my Canola to 200mgTestC E5D.. and i'm still Benching more than you ever will in your Non-Supporting saney ass


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 6, 2012)

to be a mod you must be able to bench 315.....


----------



## CG (Jun 6, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> to be a mod you must be able to bench 315.....



Welp, there goes my mod application


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> to be a mod you must be able to bench 315.....




Captn can't even press 275


i'm repping 315x4


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 6, 2012)

Saney negged me for posting in the CT back when I had under 1000 posts and now noobs run wild, His new job if he gets made is to get back to basics.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 6, 2012)

Supp Kniggs? It's been a while since I read thru such gheyness...

WTF did all the GD canola sponsors go? I need gears FFS!

GYCH!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 6, 2012)

^----- Answer me GDI!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2012)

Gears are everywhere.. just hidden inside the backs of Mailmen's trucks


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Captn can't even press 275
> 
> 
> i'm repping 315x4



Saney can't even squat 250lb . . that chickenlegged motherfucker will never be mod


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2012)

Time to pinn sum Swamp Water.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey SFW....check ur PM's for new junk pics. I hired a new photographer.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2012)

Got my bloods back. Despite 2+ years of gears abuse, everything is kosher 

Time for some JnT oral abuses


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Hey SFW....check ur PM's for new junk pics. I hired a new photographer.



Hey al...youre a fag


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Got my bloods back. Despite 2+ years of gears abuse, everything is kosher
> 
> Time for some JnT oral abuses



2 years of abusing and still not jerked. Wow.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 7, 2012)

Wrestler?^^


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Got my bloods back. Despite 2+ years of gears abuse, everything is kosher
> 
> Time for some JnT oral abuses




Is that 2 years with out a PCT??? cause if it is your hero!!  next youll have to do a 2 year tren run.  If any one can do it you can.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 7, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hello all! You don't know us yet, but in due time, you will grow to love us - guaranteed! Here's a thread for like-minded reprobates to share stories of moral depravity.
> 
> GICH!



Fuck yall!!!!!


----------



## CG (Jun 7, 2012)

Giving up bb workouts in favor of crossfit and cardio.


Rainbow coalition here I come.


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2012)

Terked and Jan Inc


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Giving up bb workouts in favor of crossfit and cardio.
> 
> 
> Rainbow coalition here I come.



Cross-fitters are such cunts. Would be a perfect match for ewe grant


----------



## CG (Jun 7, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by Cgrant<br />
> > Giving up bb workouts in favor of crossfit and cardio.<br />
> > <br />
> > <br />
> ...


Cunt fucking wait!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Terked and Jan Inc


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2012)

Back on the diet... Doing really good.. down to 233lbs.. 8lbs until i reach my goal at 225.

Then i'll be Mod Worthly


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2012)

And i did 41 pushups today!

(1 more than Azza)


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 8, 2012)

I wanna see if you can do pushups with me on your back.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 8, 2012)

^^^I'll do them with you under me


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 8, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> ^^^I'll do them with you under me



That's a lot harder to do than you think.


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I wanna see if you can do pushups with me on your back.




Aww CD. I would love for you to place that firm tushy on my back while i do push-ups <3


And i did 8x2 Consecutive Chin-Ups today, along with my 41 pushups. and I did 5 Reps of 315lb Deadlift.. 


I miss my Photo Texting CD <3


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 8, 2012)

I gotta take a pic, maybe after i get my hair done today.  Did you get the one of me and my girl?


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I gotta take a pic, maybe after i get my hair done today.  Did you get the one of me and my girl?




yea, you were BANGING!

I'd touch it


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 8, 2012)

yo saney speaking to yourself (cellar door) again?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Jun 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> And i did 8x2 Consecutive Chin-Ups today, along with my 41 pushups. and I did 5 Reps of 315lb Deadlift..



you nursing an injury bro??


----------



## SFW (Jun 8, 2012)

Is he mod yet? Name change to orangutan....pending.


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2012)

bmw said:


> you nursing an injury bro??




Nope.. Just changing the ways I do things so I can become even more Jerked than SFW


----------



## bmw (Jun 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Nope.. Just changing the ways I do things so I can become even more Jerked than SFW



getting jerked with light weights!


----------



## SFW (Jun 8, 2012)

You fags need to go see the dictator. I ate nachos. Chico would be proud.


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2012)

Getting lean man!!! I can get big with Deca anytime I want..

I need to shed another 8lbs.. i'm too freaking blubbed!

and i need to see the Dictator. I heard it was funny


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2012)

This diet i'm on is kicking ASS!

losing 100% Muscle weight.

eating cheerios 4 times a day with 1/2 a cup of Milk.. UBER Lean and insanely Unjerked


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2012)

42 Pushups! 9 Chin ups! Crunches 25 x 4, 3x10 Squats.

Now time to eat 3 Donuts, 1 blueberry Muffin, and a PB&J, followed by a tall glass of Sugary Orange Juice

(KOS said this diet will get me ripped! and to keep turning back the scale to keep confidence high)


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

Dictator is piss funny. I lolzd a lot during that flick.

. I'm too weak for many chinups. FML, theyre a good exercise goddamit! 

I refuse to use those assisted chin machines though, but maybe I deserve to, so the whole gym can see my shameful lack of strength? 

Saney will always be stronger than I, and have 1st choice of the fattest women


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2012)

lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

2nd choice is still a good choice


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys.. the coolest fucking thing in the world happened to me last night and I can't fucking wait to tell ya'll.. simply AWESOME CT Material..

and i still have that AP story I need to share with y'all..  EVERYONE is gonna love that one


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2012)

I can do 10 Chin ups!! yay!

How many Can everyone else do?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I can do 10 Chin ups!! yay!



Puss!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2012)

Young Puss ^


----------



## CG (Jun 11, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I can do 10 Chin ups!! yay!
> 
> How many Can everyone else do?



~4.

3 months ago that was 0 lol


----------



## Watson (Jun 11, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I can do 10 Chin ups!! yay!
> 
> How many Can everyone else do?



8, 10 minutes later 7 lol, im way too heavy....


----------



## Watson (Jun 11, 2012)

im not fat, im not big as in muscle, im just too tall, 6'7 is alot of bone, then there's my freakishly large penis  jk lol


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2012)

well.. i have a friend who is 6'7 and he was doing lots of Pull ups.. No excuse.


Just found out school is going to cost me 20 thousand dollars... Anyone got some spare change they can lend me?


----------



## Watson (Jun 11, 2012)

how heavy is he? im 253 i think it converts to, f'all fat on me though


----------



## bmw (Jun 11, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> well.. i have a friend who is 6'7 and he was doing lots of Pull ups.. No excuse.
> 
> 
> Just found out school is going to cost me 20 thousand dollars... Anyone got some spare change they can lend me?



I hear bigbenj has about $20K layin around now.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2012)

my buddy isn't fat at all. in pretty good shape.. 


And yea, Benj should have some cash laying around.. of course, i believe he was fucked just the rest of his customers.. unfortunately.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 11, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I can do 10 Chin ups!! yay!
> 
> How many Can everyone else do?



Chin UPS maybe 20,let us know.when you can do 10 wide grip pullups with a 45 strapped to ya......gich...ps.video or it didn't happen


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2012)

lol i'll work on that for ya Ronnie

But i can still kick your ass


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 11, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> lol i'll work on that for ya Ronnie
> 
> But i can still kick your ass



ass kicking vids or gtfo


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2012)

lets fight then pussy

6'3 231lbs 28%BF

ready for this?


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 11, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> lets fight then pussy
> 
> 6'3 231lbs 28%BF
> 
> ready for this?




5'10 217 16-18% bf  small fry


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 11, 2012)

ps I don't lift as you can tell........


----------



## independent (Jun 11, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> ps I don't lift as you can tell........



Proof Uncles gear is way underdosed. 

Headed to Vegas for the week tomorrow. Should be interesting.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 12, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Proof Uncles gear is way underdosed.
> 
> Headed to Vegas for the week tomorrow. Should be interesting.



small fry ^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> And yea, Benj should have some cash laying around.. of course, i believe he was fucked just the rest of his customers.. unfortunately.



Ronnie turned down an exclusive DRSE membership because he didnt want to troll Benj. Should he be banned for lacking good judgement?


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2012)

^ yes


----------



## Saney (Jun 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Ronnie turned down an exclusive DRSE membership because he didnt want to troll Benj. Should he be banned for lacking good judgement?




He should be banned just like SFW banned Al yesterday for being a gay Cialis hoarder


----------



## independent (Jun 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Ronnie turned down an exclusive DRSE membership because he didnt want to troll Benj. Should he be banned for lacking good judgement?



Yes and Im negging him daily now.


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2012)

"Nah man, benj is good peeps. i wont neg him. I mean you only sent me a free cycle of halo and cialis. you dont own me! Fuck DrSE, benj is a good guy. Plus im scared of him."


- Ronnie


----------



## independent (Jun 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> "Nah man, benj is good peeps. i wont neg him. I mean you only sent me a free cycle of halo and cialis. you dont own me! Fuck DrSE, benj is a good guy. Plus im scared of him."
> 
> 
> - Ronnie



I just negged the cunt. He can suck unclez's underdosed cock.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## independent (Jun 12, 2012)

Im will be in vegas for 3 days, cant wait. Got a 3 day load thats going on the wifes face tonight.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 12, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im will be in vegas for 3 days, cant wait. Got a 3 day load thats going on the wifes face tonight.



Should have used 50mg of clomid ED for 10-14 days also, you'd be throwing ropes like Peter fuc*ing North.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> "Nah man, benj is good peeps. i wont neg him. I mean you only sent me a free cycle of halo and cialis. you dont own me! Fuck DrSE, benj is a good guy. Plus im scared of him."
> 
> 
> - Ronnie



Scared.....Haha Naw....You sent me one pack of halo 5mg.I told you my honest opinion and you didn't like that.I shouldof negged benj to hell but at the time He was ok with me.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 12, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I just negged the cunt. He can suck unclez's underdosed cock.



How did this fag become drse? No pics no nothing...I'm scared my job will find out sounds like a pussy in my book but maybe that's how drse rolls.


----------



## Saney (Jun 12, 2012)

Whoa!!! ^


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 12, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Whoa!!! ^



Just saying....rest of the guys have pics and are decent......Where did that chump come from.


----------



## Saney (Jun 12, 2012)

Not sure... but he's pretty cool and prefers DRSE Gears over Uncle-Z's gears


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 12, 2012)

Deuce - America - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2012)

Tranny Urine > UncleZ Underdosed Undecanoate

The guy from the movie Philadelphia > Unclez Reps


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> Tranny Urine > UncleZ Underdosed Undecanoate
> 
> The guy from the movie Philadelphia > Unclez Reps


hobo urine we been threw this it's more anabolic


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2012)

Dan Duchaine clearly states in his book that tranny urine is more anabolic and androgenic than hobo urine. Any noobert mcnooberson would of known that.


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2012)

Fatter:

Ronnie > larry the cable guy


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 12, 2012)

I hate you guys....ps one day when I decide to cut I'm be jerked out my mind....I gained 17 lbs in 7 weeks.I will get Payed for my physique again one day which many of you can't say you have or ever will.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd rather get paid to moderate Anything Goes .. SFW and I are making a killing here


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'd rather get paid to moderate Anything Goes .. SFW and I are making a killing here



Possibly...but My money mike lifestyle is no bs...I had a lay off but I'm only 25 in my prime...I cut up really easy,and at my size now at 205 I would look sick...no doubt


----------



## 200+ (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jun 12, 2012)

Why am I bigger and more jerked than Ronnie?


----------



## bmw (Jun 13, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> ps I don't lift as you can tell........



congrats on staying natty bro!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Why am I bigger and more jerked than Ronnie?



lets see those wheels


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 13, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'd rather get paid to moderate Anything Goes .. SFW and I are making a killing here



Kindly state your definition of KILLING in your sentence, throw some digits my way


----------



## Saney (Jun 13, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> lets see those wheels




my legs are horrible.. all my weight (230lbs) is in my top half. sucks, but i'll snap some Cold Wheel pics when i get back from sucking this hot guys cawk for the Lunch Special


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> my legs are horrible.. all my weight (230lbs) is in my top half. sucks, but i'll snap some Cold Wheel pics when i get back from sucking this hot guys cawk for the Lunch Special



I bet he's not even hot


----------



## Saney (Jun 13, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I bet he's not even hot




I'm hot enough for the both of us.. leave my man alone.. before I punch Rachael in the shitter k?

Down to 230lbs!! Did some light weight Bench Presses 4 x 20.. did some Crunches 4 x 30.. feeling good! when i get down to 225 i'll take some pictures for you Homos.. i know ya'll need some new material for the Wank Bank


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 13, 2012)

200+ said:


>


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2012)

Terked n Janned products at my doorstop!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 13, 2012)

this forum has really slowed down since source cut  R.I.P


----------



## Tesla (Jun 13, 2012)

This Swamp Water has me really pissed off.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 13, 2012)

Tesla said:


> This Swamp Water has me really pissed off.



Source?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 13, 2012)

Beastie Boys - Hey Ladies - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Jun 14, 2012)

Stop being banned and unjerked you Cialis hoarding Skin head! ^


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Stop being banned and unjerked you Cialis hoarding Skin head! ^



Skinhead is the path to jerkedness fool


----------



## CG (Jun 14, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'm hot enough for the both of us.. leave my man alone.. before I punch Rachael in the shitter k?
> 
> Down to 230lbs!! Did some light weight Bench Presses 4 x 20.. did some Crunches 4 x 30.. feeling good! when i get down to 225 i'll take some pictures for you Homos.. i know ya'll need some new material for the Wank Bank



Workouts like that, you should come crossfit with me, shirtless, shoeless, and we blow eachother for protein post workout. Sound fun?


----------



## Saney (Jun 14, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Workouts like that, you should come crossfit with me, shirtless, shoeless, and we blow eachother for protein post workout. Sound fun?




yea kinda.. let me know when you're in Jersey


----------



## CG (Jun 14, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> yea kinda.. let me know when you're in Jersey



Rite meow.


----------



## Saney (Jun 14, 2012)

Then lets go!!! I need some gay'ness in my life


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 14, 2012)

it's raining men in here


----------



## bmw (Jun 14, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Terked n Janned products at my doorstop!



ahhh, sweet placebos


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## independent (Jun 15, 2012)

Btw, Vegas is kinda gay like ronnie.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 15, 2012)

It must be flaming then


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 15, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


>



I just got a seizure from that. The left side of my face is paralyzed so whenever I smile, I look like the retarded version of the joker.


----------



## SFW (Jun 16, 2012)

BP 183/82

Gears?


----------



## Saney (Jun 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> BP 183/82
> Gears?



Gears


----------



## Tesla (Jun 16, 2012)

Jerked and Tan, Inc. FTW at the pool today.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 16, 2012)

Tren is the Ferrari of gear. I can eat whatever the fuck I want, drink whatever the fuck I want and still the body is a furnace just burning fat.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey eff-knobs.....When I'm at the pool pounding coldies and scamming tailpipe it's ur job to keep the CT from falling off the front page.


----------



## independent (Jun 17, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Hey eff-knobs.....When I'm at the pool pounding coldies and scamming tailpipe it's ur job to keep the CT from falling off the front page.



Then post some pics of the pool hotties.


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2012)

Pics of Fat Indians?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Then post some pics of the pool hotties.



Today is kinda lame at the pool(Father's Day). I should have yesterday....I think I found M5 yesterday. <3


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2012)

Not Bigs!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Not Bigs!



Speak for yourself, Rail-Bird.


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2012)

i'm still fat and worthless and weak.

Cruise mode has me blubbed and undesirable. 

I need time to pass so i can jump back on the Trenny Train


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll be in Florida soon enough! Don't leave without me!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2012)

Gears indeed! I'm about to find out if those JnT dbols are bunk!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Gears indeed! I'm about to find out if those JnT dbols are bunk!


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2012)

lol They are Bunk! and from what i know with my non-experience, are extremely Anabolic


----------



## Tikijoe (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2012)

^You need more posts

Negged


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen ^


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> insane drama! felt very alive again. I had 2 fights, then i had my property damaged from some fag, then cops called on me, questioned about the incident, then questioned about steroids, then released without charges. Gears!



gears!!


----------



## independent (Jun 18, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> gears!!



In your case, underdosed gears!!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> In your case, underdosed gears!!!



+1


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 18, 2012)

Party for disabled people. I danced with a girl with no arms and one wooden leg. afterwards we had a sexy time, fucked her so hard her wooden leg broke


----------



## longworthb (Jun 18, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen. I'm sure I'm not the only one that wants to see a no armed bitches tits


----------



## Saney (Jun 18, 2012)

Man.. i'm kinda hurt.. I met this gay dude the other day.. good looking guy.. not fat or overly flamboyant.. hot dude..

So we're talking and flirting back and forth.. i got his phone number and i started sending him nakeds.. and today out of no where says, "lol i'm not gonna hook up with you bud, sorry"

I was pretty crushed by that.. I was kinda hoping for some hot and steamy man on man action.. and that fucking fag turns me down.. WTF? Certainly is the first gay to not be interested in me..  Maybe this is because i'm still a fat bitch or not jerked enough.. i swear to fucking beans, i'll smoke the Trenbolone God's cawk until i'm jerked and lean as fucking shit.. 

I was actually starting to have dreams about gay sex and now this... what a fucking bummer man!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2012)

WTF?  lol  I think ur pretty sexy, Saney.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 18, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> In your case, underdosed gears!!!



Maybe!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Man.. i'm kinda hurt.. I met this gay dude the other day.. good looking guy.. not fat or overly flamboyant.. hot dude..
> 
> So we're talking and flirting back and forth.. i got his phone number and i started sending him nakeds.. and today out of no where says, "lol i'm not gonna hook up with you bud, sorry"
> 
> ...



You should have told him you're pozz. 

Guarenteed to have his pooper bleeding in your sheets every time!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL @ Capp!!


Tren Cough sux........fucking kinda scared me after I hammered 2ml into my pec.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't listen to this on Tren...you're bound to kill someone. 


Disturbed get down with the sickness OFFICIAL UNCUT - YouTube


----------



## bmw (Jun 18, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Man.. i'm kinda hurt.. I met this gay dude the other day.. good looking guy.. not fat or overly flamboyant.. hot dude..
> 
> So we're talking and flirting back and forth.. i got his phone number and i started sending him nakeds.. and today out of no where says, "lol i'm not gonna hook up with you bud, sorry"
> 
> ...



you running test, tren, mast and GH?  If not, get on that shit!  You'll get lean.


----------



## bmw (Jun 18, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> i'm still fat and worthless and weak.
> 
> Cruise mode has me blubbed and undesirable.
> 
> I need time to pass so i can jump back on the Trenny Train



stay on tren until you get to 6-7%.

If you go down to 35-50mg/day you can stay on for years.


----------



## Saney (Jun 19, 2012)

hmmm...


----------



## Tesla (Jun 19, 2012)

Fucking NIGGERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 19, 2012)

Swamp Water!

DRSE!!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 19, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Swamp Water!





I might have to lower the dose...I'm starting to feel crazy and very restless.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Jun 20, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I might have to lower the dose...I'm starting to feel crazy and very restless.



cycle it.  blast and cruise.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Swamp Water!
> 
> DRSE!!



Saney's modship totally hinges on the quality of JandT Inc's beta alanine. 

And there will be conditions.

That is all


----------



## Tesla (Jun 20, 2012)

I will vouch for JnT's Swamp Water right now. I've had every side there is so far. 

But it's worth it. 


.......And props to the Capp 
for his recommendation to lower the Test dose while on Tren.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Jun 21, 2012)

I piss excellence!

_Sometimes_ blood...

But mostly excellence!


----------



## Saney (Jun 21, 2012)

Weighed in @ 227lbs this morning! the AIDS and Chemo are finally kicking in!


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2012)

Al\capp do your ding a lings still work with a higher tren dose?

Do they work normally????

Gych!


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2012)

Saney said:


> Weighed in @ 227lbs this morning! the AIDS and Chemo are finally kicking in!



Where's the nekkid pics?????


----------



## Saney (Jun 21, 2012)

Ya'll want me Naked??

I'll take some Nakeds, and use a Sock to cover my cawk then i'll sign and send it out with my next order of Formeron (Signed "DRSE" Of course)


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2012)

Saney said:


> Ya'll want me Naked??
> 
> I'll take some Nakeds, and use a Sock to cover my cawk then i'll sign and send it out with my next order of Formeron (Signed "DRSE" Of course)



But I wanted T H A T sock


----------



## independent (Jun 22, 2012)

Sticky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2012)

took long enough for this to become a sticky... 

i need a man inside me REALLY BAD!!! (cruising is gay, thus my rampant homo'ness)


----------



## CG (Jun 22, 2012)

Saney said:


> took long enough for this to become a sticky...
> 
> i need a man inside me REALLY BAD!!! (cruising is gay, thus my rampant homo'ness)



Lololololol..
I was talking to a gay friend last night, and he was on the phone talking about cruising. I was like wtf, no way this kid is on gear... cruising is apparently when homosexuals all congregate in public places and hit on each other and find some random to fuck. WOW.

CRUISING IS GAY!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2012)

it is.. i'm seriously heart broken about this one dude i've been talking to.. we haven't taken the big step to phone sex yet or anything.. but its soon to cum


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2012)

This video was just sent to me.. i hope SFW appreciates it.. i told her to send me another with her ass cheeks spread open next time


----------



## SFW (Jun 22, 2012)

You need to fucking bust a nut inside that shit saney! I wanna see some mulatto frenchies running around soon.

Is she a POF victim?


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2012)

yes.. POF.. local bitch lol she sent some pics but nothing revealing.. fucking skank! bitch is 19 yrs old


----------



## CG (Jun 22, 2012)

Atta boy saney.

J&t inc comes thru: 

Its a motherfuckin haiku!


----------



## Saney (Jun 22, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Atta boy saney.
> 
> J&t inc comes thru:
> View attachment 46044
> Its a motherfuckin haiku!




Rep this man!


----------



## independent (Jun 22, 2012)

Saney said:


> Rep this man!



Negged for repping bunk ai's.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2012)

I heard from DGG last night. He's down with them sand kniggers!


----------



## vortrit (Jun 22, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Sticky!!!!!!!!!



When I shoot a load on your face don't tell everyone what it feels like. Please just wash it off quietly.


----------



## independent (Jun 22, 2012)

vortrit said:


> When I shoot a load on your face don't tell everyone what it feels like. Please just wash it off quietly.



Wrong guy, I swallow.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Lololololol..
> I was talking to a gay friend last night, and he was on the phone talking about cruising. I was like wtf, no way this kid is on gear... cruising is apparently when homosexuals all congregate in public places and hit on each other and find some random to fuck. WOW.
> 
> CRUISING IS GAY!!!!



Look into 'dogging'


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2012)

Biceps Ella: Beautiful Biceps Girl Flexing In Elevator - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2012)

>


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2012)

Hoarding Cialis is an auto banning..

You did a horrible Journal.. you keep using old pictures for new said results.. you deserve to be banned again..

nobody wants your cawk pics (yes we do ssshhhh), we want your Jerked and Tan pictures. You talk about it, now BE about it or else another Vacation.. and this time it'll be from your fucking Nephew


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2012)

Saney said:


> Hoarding Cialis is an auto banning..
> 
> You did a horrible Journal.. you keep using old pictures for new said results.. you deserve to be banned again..
> 
> nobody wants your cawk pics (yes we do ssshhhh), we want your Jerked and Tan pictures. You talk about it, now BE about it or else another Vacation.. and this time it'll be from your fucking Nephew




It's been a while since Ive seen Al's cawk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> It's been a while since Ive seen Al's cawk



Ive been getting cheap nude pics off Jeff. He's like a shorter, less hairier, but not as pretty version of Saney.

Cheaper than cashews!


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol

White boy drops sick beat - YouTube


----------



## vortrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Is it wrong to watch Lockup and LHJO at the same time? Just wondering...


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2012)

what up kniggs?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice UFC 147  Silva V Franklin II coming up.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm gonna do some crack and keep u fuckers up all night deleting my posts.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2012)

Salmon on Da Q bitches.


----------



## vortrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I'm gonna do some crack and keep u fuckers up all night deleting my posts.



So you're saying it's going to be a typical day in the CT?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2012)

vortrit said:


> So you're saying it's going to be a typical day in the CT?



Basically.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a small little pea sized lump at the base of one of my knutt sack . . cancer?


----------



## Watson (Jun 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I have a small little pea sized lump at the base of one of my knutt sack . . cancer?



ur growing a 3rd testicle


----------



## Tesla (Jun 24, 2012)

NO Speedo Sunday. If I see anyone wearing a speedo at the pool today that can't prove they are an Olympic Swimmer/Diver then there will be Hell to pay.


----------



## vortrit (Jun 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I have a small little pea sized lump at the base of one of my knutt sack . . cancer?



That's the one testicle you have left.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jun 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


> NO Speedo Sunday. If I see anyone wearing a speedo at the pool today that can't prove they are an Olympic Swimmer/Diver then there will be Hell to pay.



I smell a hint of gay sex in that comment.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2012)

Rip sfw


----------



## CG (Jun 24, 2012)

Saney said:


> Rip sfw



????????


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2012)

He died from a Puerto Rican Knife wound. 


May his geared soul rest in peace


----------



## Tesla (Jun 24, 2012)

I need to teach SFW how to survive knife wounds.


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2012)

You need to teach yourself how to dabble with NPP and get Truly jerked


----------



## Tesla (Jun 24, 2012)

Saney said:


> You need to teach yourself how to dabble with NPP and get Truly jerked


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2012)

Yea good stuff!

Oh yea.. i dead lifted 355lbs today! low weight cause i haven't dead lifted in FOREVER!!!

Now i must poop!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2012)

Saney said:


> You need to teach yourself how to dabble with NPP and get Truly jerked



NPP is ok. I think std deca is better - less fucking around.

Al is that a new pic?

Oh, and a warm welcome back to SFW. He's been in  the gulug after mod-privilage abuse re-education


----------



## Tesla (Jun 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Al is that a new pic?



Yep(taken yesterday), I'm alot more tan than jerked, but it's coming along nicely on swamp tren. Just started ED pinning yesterday instead of that EOD BS!!


----------



## independent (Jun 24, 2012)

spent a nice day fishing on the lake today. Got home a pounded one of these down. I feel great now.


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2012)

"I am not the gay."

THE MOST INSANE PRISONER EVER !!!!!!!!! - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Yep(taken yesterday), I'm alot more tan than jerked, but it's coming along nicely on swamp tren. Just started ED pinning yesterday instead of that EOD BS!!



Ed tren has less sides


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2012)

zactly. only cheap, peckerwood cocksuckers who complain to admins pin eod to save on pin expenses.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2012)

MOD EDIT: UNACCEPTABLY LAME CONTENT 

MOD EDIT: GAY NOT BIG UNTANNED/UNJERKED, ARE NOT ALLOWED TO POST


----------



## vortrit (Jun 25, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> pounded one of these down.



I bet you did!



Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


> MOD EDIT: UNACCEPTABLY LAME CONTENT
> 
> MOD EDIT: GAY NOT BIG UNTANNED/UNJERKED, ARE NOT ALLOWED TO POST


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2012)

Al is looking pretty jerked in his new avi.


----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Al is looking pretty jerked in his new avi.




Even more Jerked than SFW


----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2012)

Sam Kinison on Family Entertainers - YouTube


 @ Captain Kangaroo.


----------



## vortrit (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Retlaw (Jun 25, 2012)

Visit my new website .. MRBIG.COM  

That is all.


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2012)

Getting a bearded dragon on weds. Gonna name her annunaki. Carbing up now for a back/bicep/forearm workout.


----------



## vortrit (Jun 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> Getting a bearded dragon on weds.



I got one of those. I never even names it actually.


----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2012)

Protein Isolate at a cheap price for my CT's!!!


Leaving Facebook... | Facebook


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 25, 2012)

Saney said:


> Protein Isolate at a cheap price for my CT's!!!
> 
> 
> Leaving Facebook... | Facebook


I tried to use this, and those stingy hooknoses wouldn't ship it up here. Fuck amazon and their low price bait n switch.


It is a good deal for those in the lower 48.


----------



## Saney (Jun 25, 2012)

awww ^


----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2012)

Potein powder is a placebo anyway.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Potein powder is a placebo anyway.


Should I just up my dose?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes Rulers...Triple dose ur P-powder.   I just eat my protein.........


----------



## SFW (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## mooch2321 (Jun 26, 2012)

Saney said:


> Protein Isolate at a cheap price for my CT's!!!
> 
> 
> Leaving Facebook... | Facebook




wheat protein......fucking jew!  this stuff isnt worth the paper the label is printed on.


----------



## vortrit (Jun 26, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Potein powder is a placebo anyway.



It's true. I quit lifting weights and started on protein powder and I am not getting jerked, at all.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CG (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow. Almost bought that shit, checked in here again and saw it was WHEAT.... the fuck?


----------



## Saney (Jun 26, 2012)

Wheat is the shit FOOL!

it gets you JERKED!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2012)

Where's Chico? That sour Jew's days are numbered goddamit!


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2012)

I can Squat more than the Captn.. skinny legged JEW!


----------



## CG (Jun 27, 2012)

I jut got an email from biogen saying theyr releasing a new hg line.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 27, 2012)

my nuts hurt!!!!

You think it could be the result of hatitual masturbation(to tranny porn and the barely legal thread) and prolonged atrophy???? prolly just cancer 

Feels like there is a midget flicking me in the right nut.


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

Saney said:


> I can Squat more than the Captn.. skinny legged JEW!



captn has decent legs in his pics, its his arms that need a little work


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

i need work everywhere and a penis reduction


----------



## SFW (Jun 28, 2012)

Another fuckng post about your penis and youre banned ^


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2012)

You don't have the balls to Ban anyone again SFW LMFAO


----------



## independent (Jun 28, 2012)

SFW said:


> Another fuckng post about your penis without pics and youre banned ^



Fixed.


----------



## vortrit (Jun 28, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Fixed.



LOL!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CG (Jun 28, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Fixed.



:Clapping:


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2012)

I got a free sony tablet with my new laptop. I get the feeling android is kinda gay.

In other news....... gears! Cycle is as follows:

 tren ace 50mg Ed wk 1-8
Test cyp 200mg e5d wk 1-12
dbol 50mg ed wk 8-12

Ghrp-2 + cjc for shits n giggles


----------



## Tesla (Jun 29, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> In other news....... gears! Cycle is as follows:
> 
> tren ace 50mg Ed wk 1-8
> Test cyp 200mg e5d wk 1-12
> ...




Sounds fun, Capp.


Right now I'm going

75mg ED Tren Ace (525/week)
50mg ED Prop (350/week)

Surving this elevated dose so far......we'll see how it continues. 1 week in at this dosing.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2012)

75 ED is fun bro, but the come down was a real bitch for me - even on a cruise


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 29, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> 75 ED is fun bro, but the come down was a real bitch for me - even on a cruise



Yeah, it might be overkill, I prob. don't need more that 350/week of Ace, but fuck it.


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2012)

Fuck it!


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2012)

Dead lifted 385lbs today!!!

I would have done more, but my left arm started hurting.. right in the bend of my arm..


----------



## Tesla (Jun 29, 2012)

There's a first for everything. I pinned my left quad last night and when I pulled the needle out it slipped outta my hand, went up in the air and landed on my lower quad and buried itself half way. then started bleeding. LOL

It hurt more than my initial pinn. WTF.


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2012)

LMFAO you fucking idiot..  ^^^^^^


----------



## Tesla (Jun 29, 2012)

LOL...It was pretty funny at the time cuz I was baked.

You woulda lost it if I had a video of it.


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2012)

just check your messages


----------



## Tesla (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks knigg^^^


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2012)

Sexy teen asshole stretching and pussy insertions extreme - Fetish sex video - Tube8.com


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 29, 2012)

Fuck the world


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2012)

^ upset. Permanently. Probably needs a pozzing


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 2, 2012)

Fuck your backwards ass world ******, yeah Im upset.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 2, 2012)

wtf is ****** being censored?  NIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2012)

Captn is a ******, al is a ******, sfw is a ******, prince is a DEF a ****** for making the word ****** censored. and i'm a ****** lover


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2012)

Squatting 345lbs x 1 Yay!!! i'm a big for nothing weak ass niggger


----------



## SFW (Jul 2, 2012)

I wonder if spic is censored?


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2012)

lol ^^^^


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 2, 2012)

how about wop or mick?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 2, 2012)

nope thier good I guess only the ******s are protected


                         Edit Nigggers ^^^^


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 2, 2012)

Saney said:


> lol ^^^^



The fuck you laughing at you mom basement living faggot?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> The fuck you laughing at you mom basement living faggot?




Who dis niggger think he talkin aboot?


----------



## CG (Jul 2, 2012)

Nigger
Neegar
Nigerian


----------



## Tesla (Jul 2, 2012)

Tren Cough can blow me......... FUCK!!!


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Tren Cough can blow me......... FUCK!!!



You use tren? avy doesnt reflect that.  chief


----------



## Saney (Jul 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> Chilis is releasing the cc video of the ramming incident in the parking lot. So i now have evidence of the rampage that took place against me. Clearly shows me closing the door just in time to avoid having my legs crushed. So hit and run and attempted vehicular assault. Battery too from being clocked in the head with a closed totes umbrella and a glass cup thrown at the back of my dome. But if she pays the deductable, it will be water under the bridge...  I hope i can get a copy of this so i can yt it. Must be funny. Maybe i can put some benny hill music as the soundtrack.



I'd love to watch that video lol



SFW said:


> You use tren? avy doesnt reflect that.  chief


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thats daddy's little girl


----------



## Tesla (Jul 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> You use tren? avy doesnt reflect that.  chief



Guess it's bunk then, Oh well...back to the drawing board.


----------



## Saney (Jul 3, 2012)

All gears are bunk... only IML products actually work


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice ass and quad sweep. lookin lean and yerked now. Now get a TAN GDI!


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2012)

Frente - Bizarre Love Triangle (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2012)

Can you's see my coin purse peeking out from my shorts?


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## CG (Jul 3, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


>



Hey, was magic mike written about you or what?????


----------



## CG (Jul 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> Can you's see my coin purse peeking out from my shorts?


----------



## Saney (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL I don't know what a Quad sweep is.. i don't know how to measure my Quads.. and Yes, lovely Coin Purse Mr. Dingle Berry


----------



## Saney (Jul 3, 2012)

So is it bad to have a 25in Quad?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck all you kneeegrows!!!!


----------



## SFW (Jul 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> So is it bad to have a 25in Quad?



Not if youre a teenaged girl. You chicken legged frenchy!

I have 27's but im 4'11" so yeah. 

Im telling you frenchboy, start doing hexbar deads. They brutalize your legs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2012)

Abuse JnT placebos or continue abusing merlot ...


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2012)

More Placebo abuse on the way!


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 4, 2012)

The Capt'n and Saney it just don't get much better than that


----------



## SFW (Jul 4, 2012)

Iced cabernet sauvignon @ 11:30!

12pm Pin gears

1pm lay in the sun for 30 mins

2:30pm go plow my crazy ex and jizz inside her hairy dominican/pr holes

3pm wash my cock and spray with lysol

3:15 nappy time

4:30pm hopefully waken up with a Beej, More wine.

5pm probably get stabbed in the heart

6pm post on IM from my ipad in the ICU

......

10pm watch things blow up in the air



your Plans today?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> Iced cabernet sauvignon @ 11:30!
> 
> 12pm Pin gears
> 
> ...




Basically the same itinerary here, with the exception of my crazy Ex being White with a shaved muff. lol

Oh, and lay in sun for a few hours.


----------



## independent (Jul 4, 2012)

I just got a bj so I guess my day is over.


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2012)

Plans today.

9:15am Bowl of Chillie with hamburger meat, and bacon

10:30am 100mg Cyp, 100mg Test no ester

11:00 Hair cut (ask for pics and cawk pics)

12:00pm SFW (not the Moderator) and make a video that KOS will have to beat

1:00pm take a shower and stroke it to Tranny porn

and haven't decided on the rest of the day yet... boo!


----------



## independent (Jul 4, 2012)

Good gym story for you. So a high school kid asks me to spot him on the bench, hes trying for 250. Like a usual high schooler hes going too heavy for himself. Now Im a good spotter, I always keep the lift moving just enough so no one gets hurt. He tells me only to spot him if he says so. Im like ok. So he goes for it and I just watch him struggle, he starts trying to say spot me and I just let him drop it on his chest first before helping, lol. He probably wont ask me for another spot.


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2012)

lol


----------



## CG (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol


6 pack of pbr. 3 shock top raspberry. Half a pound of pasta salad. Rt 44 pinapple slush from sonic, with 10 oubces of pina colada skyy vodka. Tons of illegal fireworks, amerivan flag tshitr. Oh yeah. Had my bitch in an american flag bikini change the headlight on my car and charge the ac.


FUCK YEAH AMERICA!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2012)

shit . . I got the city life for a while. Money is crazy good by the hour but got to deal with all that shitty city biz.

Here's my day:

5am alarm, stims, LHJO
5.30: pin gears in the shower, wash cawk
6am: train
7.30 : shower at gym with fags eye raping me 
7.45  - 30-40m of traffic jams. 
8.15: work
5.15: same fkg traffic, or 6:15 half the time traffic (+ moar cash)
7pm: shiraz
730pm: cook dinner and next day's meals
8pm moar shiraz
9pm: LHJO + sleep


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2012)

Just ate a medium sized bowl of Baked Beans mixed with Hamburger and Bacon!

weighing in @ 227lbs

I feel pretty good!

Oh and I ate 7 hot dogs and 6 pieces of Cheese yesterday.. just sayin


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2012)

Saney said:


> Just ate a medium sized bowl of Baked Beans mixed with Hamburger and Bacon!
> 
> weighing in @ 227lbs
> 
> ...



Dream diet!


----------



## independent (Jul 5, 2012)

I just got back my blood work and my cholesterol was 270  Im thinking it has to be the adex Im taking, or the potato chips.


----------



## CG (Jul 5, 2012)

Just left the chiropractors office..
Looks like I may have either a bulging or herniated disk in my neck.

Fuck. My. Life.


----------



## independent (Jul 5, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Just left the chiropractors office..
> Looks like I may have either a bulging or herniated disk in my neck.
> 
> Fuck. My. Life.



you still have a big cock so dont worry about it.


----------



## SFW (Jul 5, 2012)

....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 5, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Just left the chiropractors office..
> Looks like I may have either a bulging or herniated disk in my neck.
> 
> Fuck. My. Life.



Health is first, anything else is secondary. Get better Kneegrow .


----------



## CG (Jul 5, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> you still have a big cock so dont worry about it.


lol. thanks bro


HialeahChico305 said:


> Health is first, anything else is secondary. Get better Kneegrow .



thanks broham. thats where im at right now. 

it fuckcing sucks though. 
no sfw.
no ap
no lhjo

motherfucking getting off the couch aggravates it.


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Health is first, anything else is secondary. Get better Kneegrow .




Spoken like a TRUE *Not Big*


----------



## SFW (Jul 5, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Just left the chiropractors office..
> Looks like I may have either a bulging or herniated disk in my neck.
> 
> Fuck. My. Life.



Were you trying to suck your own cock? You should have stretched first.

And wtf is up with chico? Hes acting like a true cabron these days. I bet his girl is cheating on him and he knows about it, and doesnt want to bring it up because she might leave. Man up already and break her jaw so she aint pretty no more. plus you will sleep better.

if you need gears just PM me and ill guide u in the right direction. I know a fat frenchman who sends freebs all the time. He thinks hes getting paid but hes not getting shit!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 5, 2012)

Saney said:


> Spoken like a TRUE *Not Big*


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 5, 2012)

SFW said:


> Were you trying to suck your own cock? You should have stretched first.
> 
> And wtf is up with chico? Hes acting like a true cabron these days. I bet his girl is cheating on him and he knows about it, and doesnt want to bring it up because she might leave. Man up already and break her jaw so she aint pretty no more. plus you will sleep better.
> 
> if you need gears just PM me and ill guide u in the right direction. I know a fat frenchman who sends freebs all the time. He thinks hes getting paid but hes not getting shit!




Girl problems? negative general. My name is not saney aka "the brachial artery vein cutter".


----------



## CG (Jul 6, 2012)

SFW said:


> Were you trying to suck your own cock? You should have stretched first.
> 
> And wtf is up with chico? Hes acting like a true cabron these days. I bet his girl is cheating on him and he knows about it, and doesnt want to bring it up because she might leave. Man up already and break her jaw so she aint pretty no more. plus you will sleep better.
> 
> if you need gears just PM me and ill guide u in the right direction. I know a fat frenchman who sends freebs all the time. He thinks hes getting paid but hes not getting shit!



Nah. I had apparently done this a few months ago, but took a week off and came back fine. Now its always fucked up..


Besides, I know better than to autofellate without prper streching.

Gych!

Ps. The pale frenchman sends free socks???

Wtf I wanna know the secret to free gearsasis and socks..


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Nah. I had apparently done this a few months ago, but took a week off and came back fine. Now its always fucked up..
> 
> 
> Besides, I know better than to autofellate without prper streching.
> ...




Fuck your neck, Im pissed my cholesterol is high. What should I do?


----------



## CG (Jul 6, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Fuck your neck, Im pissed my cholesterol is high. What should I do?



Increase seminal ingestion (read, suck a dick)


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Increase seminal ingestion (read, suck a dick)



Oh Snap!


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Increase seminal ingestion (read, suck a dick)



Tried that already and I overdosed.


----------



## Saney (Jul 6, 2012)

down to 225lbs!!!

I'm losing all my muscle and keeping all my fat!


200mcg of T3 for the win!


----------



## CG (Jul 6, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Tried that already and I overdosed.



Yeah. That's how I fucked my neck


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 6, 2012)

abercrombie muscle FTW


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> abercrombie muscle FTW



got a problem with looking good? Or do you prefer that fat bloated my ai is bunk look?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I just got back my blood work and my cholesterol was 270  Im thinking it has to be the adex Im taking, or the potato chips.



Only fags have high cholesterol


----------



## icecube789 (Jul 7, 2012)

interesting.


----------



## independent (Jul 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Only fags have high cholesterol



Too much semen in my diet?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Too much semen in my diet?



Yes it prevents cholesterol reabsorbtion in the lower intestine


----------



## Saney (Jul 8, 2012)

Pin fucking Gears, or PCT and go Natty for the rest of my life?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 8, 2012)

PFG's or DIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jul 9, 2012)

Prince is mad at me for banning ppl... or is he just on the rag right now?


----------



## independent (Jul 9, 2012)

Saney said:


> Prince is mad at me for banning ppl... or is he just on the rag right now?



Who did you ban?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 9, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Who did you ban?



this


----------



## CG (Jul 9, 2012)

Saney said:


> Prince is mad at me for banning ppl... or is he just on the rag right now?



Idgaf. I'm just happy you weren't the cop that got killed by some fuckin kneegrow.

Thought tht was you for a sec. I mean, shit, anyone could be le these days


----------



## Watson (Jul 9, 2012)

im too pretty to be LE


----------



## Saney (Jul 9, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Idgaf. I'm just happy you weren't the cop that got killed by some fuckin kneegrow.
> 
> Thought tht was you for a sec. I mean, shit, anyone could be le these days



lol that guy that T-boned the cop the other day, was number 8 on the list to BECOME a Cop in their next hiring cycle lol

crazy right?


----------



## CG (Jul 9, 2012)

Saney said:


> lol that guy that T-boned the cop the other day, was number 8 on the list to BECOME a Cop in their next hiring cycle lol
> 
> crazy right?



Holy shit. Tats no way to speed up the list


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 9, 2012)

Saney said:


> Prince is mad at me for banning ppl... or is he just on the rag right now?



Can you ban yourself? is that allowed? you would gain all respects from me


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 9, 2012)

icecube789 said:


> interesting.



Yup, this section is like a sore tooth, it hurts but you just can't stop poking at it.


----------



## CG (Jul 10, 2012)

Where is errybody?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 11, 2012)

When did this become a sticky??

I feel like i've been gone for years...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Who did you ban?



TwisT


----------



## CG (Jul 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> TwisT



Gtfo. That WOULD BE SIIIICK


In other news:

I still can't sfw.

My diet has been raped by this injury.

I finally found a chiropractor who may have me on the road to recovery.

If not, its quite likely that I developed all sorts of heart issues in the last month and will be dead within the hour.

Good news? I was able to lhjo. I was so happy I went back t back.


----------



## independent (Jul 11, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Gtfo. That WOULD BE SIIIICK
> 
> 
> In other news:
> ...



If you cant train you should start doing just cardio. Stop being a whiny fat ass.


----------



## CG (Jul 11, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> If you cant train you should start doing just cardio. Stop being a whiny fat ass.



As soon as I can without it fucking crippling me, I will. Any time my heart rate gets elevated I'm fucked.


----------



## Saney (Jul 11, 2012)

Neo Meds has the best Steroids!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 11, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> As soon as I can without it fucking crippling me, I will. Any time my heart rate gets elevated I'm fucked.



Dude what the fuck is wrong with you? I'm probelby twice as old as you, I play two different raquet sports weekly and I even got into a fist fight last week on a load with a kid half my age. And I still don't get hurt as much as you. You need to look into that. I don't mean that as a dig at you but you might want to see an endo or something.


----------



## independent (Jul 11, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> As soon as I can without it fucking crippling me, I will. Any time my heart rate gets elevated I'm fucked.



I thought you just had a bulging disc in your neck? Whats up with the heart issue? you need to layoff the bacon and pork rinds.


----------



## CG (Jul 11, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Dude what the fuck is wrong with you? I'm probelby twice as old as you, I play two different raquet sports weekly and I even got into a fist fight last week on a load with a kid half my age. And I still don't get hurt as much as you. You need to look into that. I don't mean that as a dig at you but you might want to see an endo or something.


Idk man, last time I got real fucked up was cause I got drunk, punched my fridge and broke my hand. This is shaping up to hopefully be a muscular thing (deadlifts supersetted with front squat\overhead press) created by over exertion to a infrequently used group of muscles in my neck (upper trap, spinatus etc). I'm ART treatment, did a lot of good yesterday..



bigmoe65 said:


> I thought you just had a bulging disc in your neck? Whats up with the heart issue? you need to layoff the bacon and pork rinds.



Xrays came up negative, which is honestly a good thing in my mind. If the chiro can't get me back at 100% the fear is (worst case) arterial plaque bildup, as the men folk on my pops side all kick the bucket around 40 due t heart attacks...


----------



## SFW (Jul 11, 2012)

Bunch of depressing fags.

Maybe this song will cheer ya's up. 



Tesla - Saney - YouTube


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 11, 2012)

The old man wants to arm wrestle this bitch ^^^


----------



## vortrit (Jul 11, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> it hurts but you just can't stop poking at it.



Are you talking about your anus again?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 12, 2012)

Cgrant, I'm gonna wrap you up in bubblewrap, you pussy.


----------



## CG (Jul 12, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Cgrant, I'm gonna wrap you up in pussy.



Oh shit look who it is....  welcome back.


Nice to see you still think of me that way


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2012)

Cellar Door!!!! My lovely lady!


How's the tight Anus?


----------



## Saney (Jul 13, 2012)

Dead lifted 415lbs today!

If you want proof, i'll deliver.. but it would be a video of me DL'ing more than 415.. just sayin


----------



## independent (Jul 13, 2012)

Can we just get a video of you masturbating?


----------



## Saney (Jul 13, 2012)

i have a video of me shooting my nut on a fat girl's face.. with her wearing an IronMagLab T-Shirt.. Would that suffice?


----------



## independent (Jul 13, 2012)

Saney said:


> i have a video of me shooting my nut on a fat girl's face.. with her wearing an IronMagLab T-Shirt.. Would that suffice?



Perfect.


----------



## longworthb (Jul 14, 2012)

Saney said:


> i have a video of me shooting my nut on a fat girl's face.. with her wearing an IronMagLab T-Shirt.. Would that suffice?



as long as ur peter northing that shit


----------



## Saney (Jul 14, 2012)

longworthb said:


> as long as ur peter northing that shit




definitely am lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2012)

I wonder what happened to McGilf?


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 14, 2012)

Cutting with meth!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Cutting with meth!!!!



Duramine is a better option. Rach sent me a whole bunch with some durty pics!


----------



## Watson (Jul 15, 2012)

chinese might have got him lol


----------



## Saney (Jul 15, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Duramine is a better option. Rach sent me a whole bunch with some durty pics!




I always enjoyed her dirty pictures because who the fuck would do such a thing with a complete stranger???  Wasn't much to look at tho, saggy and sloppy ass tits and cunt.. what an ugly bitch to knock up..


----------



## Tesla (Jul 15, 2012)

Next time some fuck knob leaves their dumbells lying on the floor and leaves, I'm gonna chase 'em down and cunt slap the MF'er......Nothing pisses me off more than that........Other than losing my ass at Blackjack last night. 

ZERO TOLERANCE.


----------



## Saney (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm going to be working towards a 500lb Deadlift.. I think I can get it GOD DAMNIT!! If that Short fag whopper, sfw can do it, so can I!


----------



## bmw (Jul 15, 2012)

"I know of no better example of functional strength than a 600 pound deadlift. Except a 700 pound deadlift."

-Mark Rippetoe


Keep working on that DL, son.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 15, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Duramine is a better option. Rach sent me a whole bunch with some durty pics!



ole rach!!!


----------



## CG (Jul 16, 2012)

Prolly gonna shoot myself.

Been at the hospital since 6am. Fucking neck feels like I'm getting stabbed every time my heart beats.

Vicodin ain't doin shit. Countless tests but no answers..


----------



## independent (Jul 16, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Prolly gonna shoot myself.
> 
> Been at the hospital since 6am. Fucking neck feels like I'm getting stabbed every time my heart beats.
> 
> Vicodin ain't doin shit. Countless tests but no answers..



sorry to hear that. Hopefully they figure it out.


----------



## Saney (Jul 16, 2012)

Why did SFW have to best my 415lb DL with another 515lb DL???

fucking non-paying Wop


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Prolly gonna shoot myself.
> 
> Been at the hospital since 6am. Fucking neck feels like I'm getting stabbed every time my heart beats.
> 
> Vicodin ain't doin shit. Countless tests but no answers..



Pin some damn gears right there in hospital. Then rape some accident victim. Finally, start screaming your name is josh, youre from Kansas, and if box of NeoVar doesn't arrive in 2 min ppl are gonna die


----------



## vortrit (Jul 16, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Next time some fuck knob leaves their dumbells lying on the floor and leaves, I'm gonna chase 'em down and cunt slap the MF'er......Nothing pisses me off more than that........Other than losing my ass at Blackjack last night.
> 
> ZERO TOLERANCE.



That ain't shit. There's a lady in my gym who comes in there every day and puts her newborn infant baby in the middle of the gym floor and starts working out. The staff there are too fucking dumb to say anything about it. I can't wait until classes start again so I can start SFW at real gym again. For fuck's sake!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 16, 2012)

Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2012)

vortrit said:


> That ain't shit. There's a lady in my gym who comes in there every day and puts her newborn infant baby in the middle of the gym floor and starts working out. The staff there are too fucking dumb to say anything about it. I can't wait until classes start again so I can start SFW at real gym again. For fuck's sake!



Bench the baby and report back!


----------



## Saney (Jul 17, 2012)

Did squats and Leg Presses today!! and my lower back muscles are killing me!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2012)

LHJO until my cawk ached!

Gears!


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 17, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Prolly gonna shoot myself.
> 
> Been at the hospital since 6am. Fucking neck feels like I'm getting stabbed every time my heart beats.
> 
> Vicodin ain't doin shit. Countless tests but no answers..



Sounds like AIDS... Don't it?

GICH!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 17, 2012)

This place is infested with degenerates. Carry on...


----------



## CG (Jul 17, 2012)

Buzzard said:


> Sounds like AIDS... Don't it?
> 
> GICH!



Gych!

I actually asked the doc for some test susp. He asked why.... I smiled and said why not. Lmao. Said the same to my cardiologist... he didn't think I was funny either


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Gych!
> 
> I actually asked the doc for some test susp. He asked why.... I smiled and said why not. Lmao. Said the same to my cardiologist... he didn't think I was funny either



Tell him you have a right to gears under the DRSE constitution. Then punch him in the cawk.


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2012)

425lb Dead lift today guys?


----------



## independent (Jul 18, 2012)

Saney said:


> 425lb Dead lift today guys?



Big fucking deal. I supersetted back and shoulders ftw!


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2012)

Well.. a-hole!!

I did 425, then did 435!

Video for proof as soon as KOS posts a video or another skanky picture of his skanky trailer park wife


----------



## independent (Jul 18, 2012)

Saney said:


> Well.. a-hole!!
> 
> I did 425, then did 435!
> 
> Video for proof as soon as KOS posts a video or another skanky picture of his skanky trailer park wife



435 is awesome bro. Im still waiting for the vid of you squirting your load on a chubby girl.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> 435 is awesome bro. Im still waiting for the vid of you squirting your load on a chubby girl.




lol give me your personal email


----------



## SFW (Jul 19, 2012)

sup beast-moders


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 19, 2012)

Saney said:


> lol give me your personal email


Saney's fucken wild


----------



## independent (Jul 19, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Saney's fucken wild



Saney is the real deal.


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Saney is the real deal.




Truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## independent (Jul 19, 2012)

Saney said:


> Truer words have never been spoken!



You owe me for making me see your penis.


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2012)

yea my bad


----------



## Tesla (Jul 19, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> You owe me for making me see your penis.



Don't BS us Moe, U cranked one out looking at Saney's 4 incher.


----------



## iakat (Jul 20, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Don't BS us Moe, U cranked one out looking at Saney's 4 incher.



come on guys, saney is a big guy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2012)

Supp ma Jews? I got my hands on sum Duramine!


----------



## CG (Jul 20, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> You owe me for making me see your penis.



Was the video all you hoped it would be???


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2012)

Saney said:


>



BestHomeGym! 

You're gonna fk your back bro. Need to get your arse lower with the first part of the movement powered by glutes n quads. Just sayin'


----------



## Saney (Jul 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> BestHomeGym!
> 
> You're gonna fk your back bro. Need to get your arse lower with the first part of the movement powered by glutes n quads. Just sayin'




100% back or gtfo


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2012)

Saney said:


> 100% back or gtfo


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2012)

Anywho... Tren n tides' in 2 weeks!


----------



## Saney (Jul 21, 2012)

Tren and Mast and Prop and Halo in 3 weeks


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2012)

Hmm... I got some whopper halo to try out too...

... But today it's.....


----------



## SFW (Jul 22, 2012)

http://youtu.be/azfXl1ZmcSk


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 22, 2012)

Where's that Fishstick f*cking Captain?  We need the deets on this chick.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2012)

Fuck you Silent Bob!


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 22, 2012)

I need canola my z supply is officialy out .....what Jew ass source has decent gear..


----------



## Saney (Jul 22, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I need canola my z supply is officialy out .....what Jew ass source has decent gear..




NeoMeds!!!!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 22, 2012)

I need a domestic source I need test asap


----------



## Saney (Jul 23, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I need a domestic source I need test asap



DRSE Gears?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2012)

Saney said:


> DRSE Gears?



Ronnie wants nothing to do with the DRSE. Scared it will hurt his e-rep with the koolkats here


----------



## CG (Jul 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Ronnie wants nothing to do with the DRSE. Scared it will hurt his e-rep with the koolkats here



What a pussy! Drse fo life!

Shit, we even got our own mods now!


----------



## Saney (Jul 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Ronnie wants nothing to do with the DRSE. Scared it will hurt his e-rep with the koolkats here


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 23, 2012)

I never hated on drse...I did hear the mutant gear was bunk from someone


----------



## independent (Jul 23, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I never hated on drse...I did hear the mutant gear was bunk from someone



Blasphemy.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I never hated on drse...I did hear the mutant gear was bunk from someone


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 24, 2012)

Send me gears I will send you post cards with my stripper ass and Dick all over it..Great for getting your girl in the mood before she does you


----------



## CG (Jul 24, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Send me gears I will send you post cards with my stripper ass and Dick all over it..Great for getting your girl in the mood before she does you



^^^^magic kyke


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Send me gears I will send you post cards with my stripper ass and Dick all over it..Great for getting your girl in the mood before she does you



post up pics here first, your request will be considered


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 24, 2012)

Saney said:


>



Holy shit silverback stick that pooper out more and straighten out your back.  That cant have felt good?


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 24, 2012)

Someone take down my uncle z rep status z is MIA somewhere with bigbenj


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2012)

SilentBob187 said:


>



Goddamit SlientBob! I dropped by your old hunting ground and got abused and negged by some placebo addicts!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 24, 2012)

Sup yall nigger-luvin' jew boyz!  I'm back in the US&A now and not missing Chiner at all!  Not sure if I'm even going back right now.  I may just look for a gig here and in the meantime, get some shit job so I can still send the cunt $1600/mo.  At least here, the air isn't friggin toxic and the food isn't shitty.  Gears are cheaper and I don't have to use a proxy to JO to xhamster.  Too many reasons to count!

It was kind of weird getting of the plane and only seeing a few Chinese people around me.  There aren't a whole lot of Chinese people here in Bham.  But in Beijing, there's like a thousand Chinese people!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 24, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Holy shit silverback stick that pooper out more and straighten out your back.  That cant have felt good?



Werd Saney!  Your form blows.  If you'd keep your back st8er and use an alternating grip, you'd prolly pull 475 right away.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup yall nigger-luvin' jew boyz!  I'm back in the US&A now and not missing Chiner at all!  Not sure if I'm even going back right now.  I may just look for a gig here and in the meantime, get some shit job so I can still send the cunt $1600/mo.  At least here, the air isn't friggin toxic and the food isn't shitty.  Gears are cheaper and I don't have to use a proxy to JO to xhamster.  Too many reasons to count!
> 
> It was kind of weird getting of the plane and only seeing a few Chinese people around me.  There aren't a whole lot of Chinese people here in Bham.  But in Beijing, there's like a thousand Chinese people!



since you been gone the Jews are up in numbers. Ronnie was too scared to join DRSE. Saney and GearedJesus are Mods


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 24, 2012)

Cool!  I thought it was SFW or Saney.  Glad to be back.  I've gotten so NB after staying in Beijing for a year.  Shits so far away that you have to walk for 15-20 just to get to the store, SFW, etc., that I never felt like going anywhere after work.  I don't think I'm gonna go back.  Soon, it's gonna be time to get geared and back in the Big zone.  I do have at least one good AP story out of all this that I'll post up shortly.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Cool!  I thought it was SFW or Saney.  Glad to be back.  I've gotten so NB after staying in Beijing for a year.  Shits so far away that you have to walk for 15-20 just to get to the store, SFW, etc., that I never felt like going anywhere after work.  I don't think I'm gonna go back.  Soon, it's gonna be time to get geared and back in the Big zone.  I do have at least one good AP story out of all this that I'll post up shortly.



I hear peking duck enemas are all the rage in chinaland


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2012)

McGilf is back!!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 24, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Cool!  I thought it was SFW or Saney.  Glad to be back.  I've gotten so NB after staying in Beijing for a year.  Shits so far away that you have to walk for 15-20 just to get to the store, SFW, etc., that I never felt like going anywhere after work.  I don't think I'm gonna go back.  Soon, it's gonna be time to get geared and back in the Big zone.  I do have at least one good AP story out of all this that I'll post up shortly.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Goddamit SlientBob! I dropped by your old hunting ground and got abused and negged by some placebo addicts!



I couldn't tell you the last time I was in that f*cking place.  I think I was bombarded with more NeoVar and placebos than when I was in the gulag.


----------



## Saney (Jul 24, 2012)

yea.. my form blows.. my legs are weak so I use all back lol

but i'll work on doing a better form.. I need to hit 445 this week GOD DAMNIT!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2012)

My god I have the man flu bad!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2012)

Saney said:


> yea.. my form blows.. my legs are weak so I use all back lol
> 
> but i'll work on doing a better form.. I need to hit 445 this week GOD DAMNIT!!



I hated doing deads cause I would always end up scraping my shins with the bar.  That and I have seriouse leg injuries that kill any time I lift anything 300 and up.


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2012)

Awww baby cakes


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2012)

Saney said:


> Awww baby cakes



 I know Im a pussy.

I must need moar gears


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2012)

prolly ^^^


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear peking duck enemas are all the rage in chinaland



Meh, don't fall for that shite if you ever go to peking knig!  It's not all bad, but the foot massages are a helluva lot better.  They do have some hot hookers over there.  I never banged one there tho.  Kinda wish I had now.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 25, 2012)

Already working on a pretty cool bank gig.  Interview on Friday.  Ain't no guarantee, but hoping to skoar.  Hope I can get over this friggin stomach bug beforehand!  It's like I got Mao's revenge or some shit on the flight home.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn! Im gone for a while, and the clean thread gets stickied and mothafukas up in here become Mods?!?!?!

What a bunch of *non-bigs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CG (Jul 26, 2012)

Og's comin outta the motherfuckin woodwork n shit. Guess word got out about the judaic domination of modness by drse. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Saney (Jul 26, 2012)

Brk, is a joke.. not jerked, tan, or even desirable... Saney (myself) is the TRUTH! and i'll ban you just to win an E-Fight.. cause i got it like that


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 26, 2012)

Haha.... Same old saney....


----------



## Saney (Jul 26, 2012)

Chest Today!

BP 255x10, 265x8, 275x5, 285x4, 295x3, 305x1, 315x1 (no i don't use a spotter)

Some dumbbell presses: all light weight

Some Cable Flys: all light weight.


Good workout!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2012)

brk_nemesis said:


> Damn! Im gone for a while, and the clean thread gets stickied and mothafukas up in here become Mods?!?!?!
> 
> What a bunch of *non-bigs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



All DRSE have BIGSBY cawks!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> All DRSE have BIGSBY cawks annaly inserted!




Fixed for accuracy


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 26, 2012)

I need gear quick I summed it up to mlg pharma or mrpharmacutical who is better?


----------



## SFW (Jul 26, 2012)

Neomeds. Guaranteed delivery and not bunk.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 26, 2012)

I have been outta the game for too long. Next week hopefully I can begin my journey back to 270, if my foot feels up to it.  I aint small now, but DAMN it felt good to walk around wearing XXL shirts at that weight. BIG status.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, it's nice to see everyone's back.

McGilf is getting treatment for rice oil burns, brk is pretending he was once a Bigsby, Al's getting stung on the cock by insects . .  er'ting back to normal


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I need gear quick I summed it up to mlg pharma or mrpharmacutical who is better?




Go with NeoMeds! Best stuff I have ever used in my whole 2 years of AAS


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2012)

Shit powerlifters? Those 3 are just fat cunts!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 28, 2012)

Got the cortizone shot in the foot and healing like a mofo.  Next week gonna get bigsby status.

"just go the gym and fookn kill it."


Zack Khan's Road to Recovery - Blog 80 - YouTube


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 29, 2012)

Went to my 20th reunion last nite.  Damn!  Summa those broads I went to HS with have turnt into hot ass milfs!  I gotta get me some milf/gilf action soon.  Gonna look for a gig and check out the gilf situation around here shortly!  Hopefully it won't take too many Golden Coral dates to get some steady AP lined up!


----------



## iakat (Jul 30, 2012)

No relief, no nothing.
Check out SFW's results.
Really great.


----------



## SFW (Jul 30, 2012)

Well your cutaxyl is pretty fucking potent. 3/4 ml ed and i literally drown in my own sweat while i sleep.


----------



## Saney (Jul 30, 2012)

SFW said:


> Well your cutaxyl is pretty fucking potent. 3/4 ml ed and i literally drown in my own sweat while i sleep.




you ain't kiddin.. shit is crazy strong.. makes the swamp water seem like cold shower


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 30, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Went to my 20th reunion last nite.  Damn!  Summa those broads I went to HS with have turnt into hot ass milfs!  I gotta get me some milf/gilf action soon.  Gonna look for a gig and check out the gilf situation around here shortly!  Hopefully it won't take too many Golden Coral dates to get some steady AP lined up!



Must be a bitch having all those 2 for 1 coupons you racked up expire while you were in Chiner.



HialeahChico305 said:


>



Scrolled down and them POW!  That's either a sprinter or crazy-ass Photoshop.  Maybe she needs a spotter on some Squats and Deads.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 30, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


>









That is insane. Imagine if that ass was your pillow every night.


----------



## SFW (Jul 30, 2012)

Thats not real you pillow biting, non deadlifting, underdosed gear pinning not bigs!


----------



## Saney (Jul 30, 2012)

Asses, the flatter the better!


----------



## vortrit (Jul 30, 2012)

The Olympics are so fucking boring. Kayaking? Handball? Really?


----------



## 200+ (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 30, 2012)

vortrit said:


> The Olympics are so fucking boring. Kayaking? Handball? Really?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2012)

vortrit said:


> The Olympics are so fucking boring. Kayaking? Handball? Really?



you mad because the rice-eyes are cleaning up shop. Mao!


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2012)

http://motherless.com/FED0B16


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2012)

Saney said:


> MOTHERLESS.COM - Go Ahead She Isn't Looking! : Octopus insertion



that crazy bitch was laughing the whole way through!


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2012)

I did squats yesterday.. 285lbsx6!!

SFW said I need to lose 50lbs and gain 100lbs on my DL before I ever speak to him again...


----------



## CG (Jul 31, 2012)

I finally got back in the gym..

Neck is still whacked but fuck it. I need to stop being fat pale and undesirable


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2012)

Saney said:


> SFW said I need to lose 50lbs and gain 100lbs on my DL before I ever speak to him again...



Bump


----------



## SFW (Jul 31, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> I finally got back in the gym..



Did your Gym finally install a wheelchair ramp or sum10? 



Saney said:


> SFW said I need to lose 50lbs and gain 100lbs on my DL before I ever speak to him again...



mmhmm. Well, sound like you'll need more cutblends and some orals.


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2012)

SFW said:


> Did your Gym finally install a wheelchair ramp or sum10?
> 
> 
> 
> mmhmm. Well, sound like you'll need more cutblends and some orals.




Prolly.....


----------



## CG (Jul 31, 2012)

SFW said:


> Did your Gym finally install a wheelchair ramp or sum10?
> 
> 
> 
> mmhmm. Well, sound like you'll need more cutblends and some orals.



Yeah. They got a fancy machine that knox the sand out of yer vagina


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2012)

Saney said:


> Prolly.....



Yeah and not the sand-filled caps you sent me either


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 31, 2012)

Saney said:


> I did squats yesterday.. 285lbsx6!!
> 
> SFW said I need to lose 50lbs and gain 100lbs on my DL before I ever speak to him again...


Saney might be time to break out the Anadrol


----------



## SFW (Jul 31, 2012)

so many bunk gearsasis floating around these days. its very hard to trust anyone. I have this friend...lets call him Shmohn. He ran some cloudy tren and slept better than ever. All his lifts went down and his food consumption dropped aprox 20%.

Should he keep running the oils in question? Or just leave the half empty vial in a wendys bathroom?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 31, 2012)

Sup niggers!  I decided to stay in the US and A.  So, now I gotta get all my shit settled in Chiner.  I got an apt in Beijing with 3 months left on the lease and a huuuuge bagga weed left in the fridge.  It's gonna take some serious sweet talkin' to get the ex to mail all my shit back to me and dispose of my leftovers.  I kinda wish she could FedEx me that nice fat sak   I even have most of a vial of test in the cubbard.  It almost makes me want to go back just to not have to waste a vial o' test and an oz of herbage.


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2012)

Test and Herb'age are cheap... well, at least in the land Saney (I) comes from.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 31, 2012)

vortrit said:


> The Olympics are so fucking boring. Kayaking? Handball? Really?



turn off tv and live life. problem solved


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## iakat (Jul 31, 2012)

Saney said:


> I did squats yesterday.. 285lbsx6!!
> 
> SFW said I need to lose 50lbs and gain 100lbs on my DL before I ever speak to him again...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone seen the foosball or the thumbwar competition yet?  I hear Italy has a secret weapon this time around.  That's the only reason I even watch the olympics nowadays.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyhoo, I'm trying to test the waters and see if the gilf just mite be willin' to talk to me again.  She was pretty upset about what all happened last year.  So, I msg'd her on FB and she took about 4 days to respond and I got this:



> "Adam, I'm sure you're happy to be back in the bankig industry and in the USA.  Good luck to you!




I can't tell if I should respond further.  Or if that meant "Hope ur doing well.  Now fuck off!"  What would yall degenerates do?  Shall I pursue or take the hint and fuck off?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 1, 2012)

I need me some vit C.  who do yall recommend?


----------



## vortrit (Aug 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> you mad because the rice-eyes are cleaning up shop. Mao!



I wouldn't know. I don't watch that shit. I've been busy LHJO to old Brittany Spears pics.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 1, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyhoo, I'm trying to test the waters and see if the gilf just mite be willin' to talk to me again.  She was pretty upset about what all happened last year.  So, I msg'd her on FB and she took about 4 days to respond and I got this



She pretty much gave you the middle finger.  Having said that, you should message her again acting like your completely obliviouse to it.  Infact take it further act like she expressed a genuin interest in you.


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyhoo, I'm trying to test the waters and see if the gilf just mite be willin' to talk to me again.  She was pretty upset about what all happened last year.  So, I msg'd her on FB and she took about 4 days to respond and I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually. I think your gook wife loves you and is ONLY trying to be strong and sterdy with you at this point.

I think if he keep being nice and such that she'll do what you want.


----------



## SFW (Aug 1, 2012)

She loves you and you love her. fuck the ct...and fuck saney, especially.


You need to get back with her. even is she is a communist and mao loving atheist.


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2012)

SFW said:


> She loves you and you love her. fuck the ct...and fuck saney, especially.
> 
> 
> You need to get back with her. even is she is a communist and mao loving atheist.




fuck you, you Tren thief!


----------



## SFW (Aug 1, 2012)

Saney said:


> fuck you, you *BUNK* Tren thief!



Fixed.

Now pull up your pants faggot.


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2012)

SFW said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Now pull up my pants after you spunk in my balloon knot.




Fixed


----------



## SFW (Aug 1, 2012)

LMFAO u sick fuck!


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2012)

Sick fuck minus 20mls of Tren, and 10mls Test E, and Letro, and Albuterol,  and Nolva..


----------



## iakat (Aug 2, 2012)

Saney said:


> Sick fuck minus 20mls of Tren, and 10mls Test E, and Letro, and Albuterol,  and Nolva..



aaa, sfw, did that hurt? lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 2, 2012)

SFW said:


> She loves you and you love her. fuck the ct...and fuck saney, especially.
> 
> 
> You need to get back with her. even is she is a communist and mao loving atheist.



EFF that!  The ex ain't even on the radar screen.  She hates me and the feeling is 179% mutual.  I'm referring to the gilf.  
  I'd love to get back with her and have some nice sexytime.  But, I got a feeling she's done dropped me like a bad habbit.



> She pretty much gave you the middle finger.  Having said that, you should message her again acting like your completely obliviouse to it.  Infact take it further act like she expressed a genuin interest in you.



My thoughts zacktly.  I think that was pretty much "glad you're still alive, now fuck off.  Sooo, I did eggsactly what this fag suggested.  I msged her back acting like I didn't even notice the middle finger, making small talk.  I know how this broad operates.  The's thinking hell no right now.  But, eventually she'll cave in.  She can't resist, has little self control.  So, I just gotta sit back and w8.  That is, unless she's got a new man.  


In other news, got a coupla interviews lined up.  Got gears and valium on the way.  Gotta skoar some weed and tailpipe here soon and life will be complete!


----------



## Saney (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ She's a hoe.. of course she has a new man.. or flavor of the week


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> EFF that!  The ex ain't even on the radar screen.  She hates me and the feeling is 179% mutual.  I'm referring to the gilf.
> I'd love to get back with her and have some nice sexytime.  But, I got a feeling she's done dropped me like a bad habbit.
> 
> 
> ...



There are plenty of other gilf at the golden corel


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 3, 2012)

Time for my first SFW session since coming back to the US&A.  Got a thang lined up with a hot lil milf 2mor.  But, she's only 35.  She doesn't even qualify for AARP, much less social security.  Not sure if I should even pursue this.  This other broad I'm tryn'a hook up with is smokin' hot, but still only 42.  Where are all the gilfs?!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 3, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Time for my first SFW session since coming back to the US&A.  Got a thang lined up with a hot lil milf 2mor.  But, she's only 35.  She doesn't even qualify for AARP, much less social security.  Not sure if I should even pursue this.  This other broad I'm tryn'a hook up with is smokin' hot, but still only 42.  Where are all the gilfs?!



Listen to the oldies radio station wherever you live and go to where they have thier club nights. usually thursday nights. You will def find the GILFS you are looking for there.
GICH


----------



## Saney (Aug 3, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Time for my first SFW session since coming back to the US&A.  Got a thang lined up with a hot lil milf 2mor.  But, she's only 35.  She doesn't even qualify for AARP, much less social security.  Not sure if I should even pursue this.  This other broad I'm tryn'a hook up with is smokin' hot, but still only 42.  Where are all the gilfs?!




what the fuck is wrong with you? Younger is better ya know?


----------



## Saney (Aug 3, 2012)

Did a 445lb DL today.. then felt like i had a second run and did a 455lb DL..

Yay for me! 20lb jump!


----------



## independent (Aug 3, 2012)

Saney said:


> Did a 445lb DL today.. then felt like i had a second run and did a 455lb DL..
> 
> Yay for me! 20lb jump!



Judging by your last vid a fair assumption is you have two bulging disks now.


----------



## Saney (Aug 3, 2012)

werd


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Time for my first SFW session since coming back to the US&A.  Got a thang lined up with a hot lil milf 2mor.  But, she's only 35.  She doesn't even qualify for AARP, much less social security.  Not sure if I should even pursue this.  This other broad I'm tryn'a hook up with is smokin' hot, but still only 42.  Where are all the gilfs?!



You want the keepers addy?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 3, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Where are all the gilfs?!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You want the keepers addy?



Yes!  Cough it up knig on the PM!  I thought about that recentrly.  It was totally worth the 320 mile drive!  Great AP complete with backdoor.  I got plenty of time and freedom to do it again.  Gimme!

In other nuze, I got a date lined up with a cutie for 2morrow nite!  I got several others who may be g2g also.  I hope the Vit C will hurry and arrive cuz I gotta feeling I'm gonna be able to put it to good use.  The gilf has also responded again, so I think she's just tryin'a play it cool and not seem too eager too soon.  But, she's down with it. Now, I just gotta find a gig so I can fund all this debauchery!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yes!  Cough it up knig on the PM!  I thought about that recentrly.  It was totally worth the 320 mile drive!  Great AP complete with backdoor.  I got plenty of time and freedom to do it again.  Gimme!
> 
> In other nuze, I got a date lined up with a cutie for 2morrow nite!  I got several others who may be g2g also.  I hope the Vit C will hurry and arrive cuz I gotta feeling I'm gonna be able to put it to good use.  The gilf has also responded again, so I think she's just tryin'a play it cool and not seem too eager too soon.  But, she's down with it. Now, I just gotta find a gig so I can fund all this debauchery!



I think I got her email address somewhere. Trade you for some of Saney's cawk pics?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 3, 2012)

Werd.  Check your pm!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2012)

In other news I sold some JnTd dbols to some hard piping biker types.

If y'all don't hear from me for a while you'll know they were full of sand


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone around here sell xannies or vals?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 4, 2012)

Famgd!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 4, 2012)

Why are you all so small? Why am I so yoked not even on gear? Tell me


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2012)

Were all going for the AIDs look. It's the latest fashion in Milan... Just sayin


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2012)

i'm eating WAY TOO MUCH FOOD!!!

and now i'm fat like KOS again 

Where are my god damn Kalpa Gears?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 5, 2012)

Saney said:


> Where are my god damn Kalpa Gears?





This ^^^^^


----------



## independent (Aug 5, 2012)

Got some Inj. b12 from CEM, heard its as good as tren. I took 2 doses of their vit-c and Im not that impressed. The old sten labs was the shit.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 5, 2012)

Got some milfs/gilfs lined up.  If yall ain't on match, the you had oughta be.  It's a friggin' gold mine.  The golden coral dates can get expensive.  But, once you line up some steady tailpipe, you don't have to pay for the buffet no mas.  It was like that in Chiner also.  The first time you pay for the meal.  Then, it's like ordering takeout snatch.  I was hitting some indonesian snatch on a regular basis b4 I came back.  I kinda miss that one.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2012)

Rice is cheap!


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2012)

i'm going to go on match.com and set up a profile As McGilf's Chiner wifey...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 6, 2012)

Got a buncha leads.  Gotta narrow it down to one or two.  This shit's killin' me.  Gotta skoar some new tailpipe soon.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 7, 2012)

Saney said:


> i'm going to go on match.com and set up a profile As McGilf's Chiner wifey...



Interests include woks and rice!


----------



## iakat (Aug 7, 2012)

what's up with the rice?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 7, 2012)

^^^ rice hater. Should be banned


----------



## Saney (Aug 7, 2012)

iakat said:


> what's up with the rice?




because GearsMcGilf loves chinese women so much, that he actually married one and following that, fathered a couple half gooks..


So Rice and Woks are a HOOOOGE part of his life.. and if i tell him i make a Mean Stir Fry, then its likely he'll message me and i'll send him cawk pics


----------



## iakat (Aug 7, 2012)

Saney said:


> because GearsMcGilf loves chinese women so much, that he actually married one and following that, fathered a couple half gooks..
> 
> 
> So Rice and Woks are a HOOOOGE part of his life.. and if i tell him i make a Mean Stir Fry, then its likely he'll message me and i'll send him cawk pics


oh,lol, that makes now sense for me.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 8, 2012)

iakat said:


> oh,lol, that makes now sense for me.



You been taking english lessons from WP?


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2012)

Time for some SUPER ULTRA MEGA BENCH PRESS TODAY!!

265


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2012)

Saney said:


> Time for some SUPER ULTRA MEGA BENCH PRESS TODAY!!
> 
> 265



Illness has rendered me notBig!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 8, 2012)

Saney said:


> Time for some SUPER ULTRA MEGA BENCH PRESS TODAY!!
> 
> 265



This is not super, ultra, and it damn sure ain't mega.  Cum back when you got some real numbers or at least lie to us you tranny luvin NB!  In other nuze, got a golden coral date lined up for friday and one for tuesday.  My vit C needs to hurray up and get here!  The jew's gears need to arrive also.  Gotta get my big back soon!  I'm below Big status and saney's numbers actually sound somewhat mega from where I am now!  This shit ain't even cool.


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyone ready to start abuser bulking for next summer yet? Got my blood work back today and it's good so I'll be on 2g of gear a week by the end of the month (including Dbol) but I'm nb so doesn't matter


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Anyone ready to start abuser bulking for next summer yet? Got my blood work back today and it's good so I'll be on 2g of gear a week by the end of the month (including Dbol) but I'm nb so doesn't matter



test n tren n dbols as of next week! 

oh and 'tides: GHRP-2 n Mod GRF!


----------



## iakat (Aug 9, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> You been taking english lessons from WP?



why?, is it so bad?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2012)

^^ wtf is this gook saying???


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> test n tren n dbols as of next week!
> 
> oh and 'tides: GHRP-2 n Mod GRF!



Do the peptides get u jerked or placebo?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 9, 2012)

fat kid running HHAAH.  Gotta love nike.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 9, 2012)

iakat said:


> why?, is it so bad?



Dont worry about it.... I dont speak your language at all.... and I happen to like the brands of gears you guys sell.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Do the peptides get u jerked or placebo?



Depends on your imagination


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2012)

all gears and esp peptides are all PLACEBOS!!!


and fuck you Adam!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 9, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Do the peptides get u jerked or placebo?



The only 'tide that I've found to be useful is GHRP6.  About 20min after you pin, you start to feel all hypoglycemic and your apetite goes out the roof.  I used to take it at nite and end up watching the tube and wolfing down prolly 1500 cals before bed.  It's good if you're bulking.  I wouldn't fuck with IGF1 or any of the other shit.  It's only for pussies who're fraid to use real gears.  Sorry captn.  I tried using them to compliment my cycles and it seems like a waste of yur hard earnt cabbage.

BTWS, if yall want some good material to add to the wank bank, google Sandra Shine!  Seriously good LHJO material!  

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 9, 2012)

iakat said:


> oh,lol, that makes now sense for me.




Haha.  What he was say is no make sense.  The wife was never throws the rice on me.  If she is do this I will so mad and beating him! lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 9, 2012)

Saney said:


> all gears and esp peptides are all PLACEBOS!!!
> 
> 
> and fuck you Adam!



haha!  Yur just mad cause I didn't get none of your placebos!  The ones I ordered are totally kosher.  They're Hebrew National gears!


----------



## iakat (Aug 9, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Dont worry about it.... I dont speak your language at all.... and I happen to like the brands of gears you guys sell.



I'm glad to hear that bro.


----------



## iakat (Aug 9, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Haha.  What he was say is no make sense.  The wife was never throws the rice on me.  If she is do this I will so mad and beating him! lol



why him and not her?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 10, 2012)

iakat said:


> why him and not her?



  you understood that????  I must need more gears.


----------



## iakat (Aug 10, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> you understood that????  I must need more gears.


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Haha.  What he was say is no make sense.  The wife was never throws the rice on me.  If she is do this I will so mad and beating him! lol




you racist..... BITCH!

but please continue.. i Lul'ed


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2012)

It's Almost Mid August and i'm still ungeared and not ready to go... may have to use this Super DMZ 2.0 until the real shit arrives


----------



## Tesla (Aug 10, 2012)

Saney said:


> It's Almost Mid August and i'm still ungeared and not ready to go... may have to use this Super DMZ 2.0 until the real shit arrives


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2012)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 10, 2012)

Saney said:


>



Sounds like a sponsor is about to get banned


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 10, 2012)

I've lived in China for almost two years and been married to one for 11.  I can speak perfect Chinese English.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 10, 2012)

Had a nice Golden Coral date 2nite.  I could most definitely hit it next time.  I can feel it.  But, she was a lil disappointing, short and a just a tad on the pudgy side.  The face ain't gotta be perfect, but she's gotta have a good body.  I'll prolly take her out again feeder her a sammich and hit it just for the points and keep looking.  Should have an AP story up in the next coupla weeks.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 10, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I've lived in China for almost two years and been married to one for 11. I can speak perfect Chinese English.



I had a semi in the hot tub tonight when this hot Asian mIlf with a ridiculous ass came in. She had a little rugrat with her, but the body and face were beautiful.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 10, 2012)

Werd!  One beef I had with a lot of Chinese chicks, in China, was that a lot of them looked phenomenal going, but pretty disappointing coming.  So many of them had awesome looking asses and legs, but the face wasn't all that great.  Lots of Chinese broads don't have nice skin, all acne pocked.  Not all of em, but a lot.  Koreans on the other hand, are effin hot.  We had this one Korean chick teaching at our school and I got a semi everytime she walked by.  She showed a lot of skin in the summer time.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 10, 2012)

This face was beautiful, but I all she could say was "Hi" to me. She didn't understand anything else I said. LOL


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 10, 2012)

Tesla said:


> This face was beautiful, but I all she could say was "Hi" to me. She didn't understand anything else I said. LOL



Hi means cock-slap my face round eye in Catonese


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 11, 2012)

Maybe she was stoned and just letting u know that she's too paranoid to say anything else


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2012)

Maybe i wanna see some "Home Alone" Porn...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 11, 2012)

Tesla said:


> This face was beautiful, but I all she could say was "Hi" to me. She didn't understand anything else I said. LOL



She could prolly speak moar english than that.  But a lot of them are all shy and timid cause their english isn't all that good.  You kinda have to force them to speak.  I ran into that a lot with Chinamanese students.  My ex was the opposite.  She didn't know when to STFU.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 11, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> My ex was the opposite. She didn't know when to STFU.


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> My ex was the opposite.  She didn't know when to STFU.




that ugly gook who frequently threw hot rice on you?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, I got pretty effin sick of the gotdamn rice burns.  I still got scars from that shit.  That's why I'll never marry another gotdamn riceburner again.  Got another golden coral date for Monday.  Hopefully, a new AP story will cum outta that one.  This one broad that I AP'd when I first came back from China sent me an email t'other day.  She was wanting to get together.  But, she was kind of a big'n.  Not huge or nothin', around 5'9/180ish with huuuge tits.  But, she was a weird evangelical christian type, said she had received god's calling to become a minister and that I needed to help her to resist the temptation to have sex or the annointment would go away.  I was all like fuck that shit!  I could prolly AP that tomorrow, but she looks like she's put on a few moar lbs since I last saw her.  I don't want no fatties anyhoo.  The one lined up for Monday looks pretty good.  Just hoping she's g2g.


----------



## Saney (Aug 12, 2012)

Fat girls need you Adam.. don't deny them of your once Jerked self...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hmmm all the sponsor sections are back.......any of you gays know why?  Some fishy stuff going on round here..


----------



## squigader (Aug 12, 2012)

Pretty weird to see that they've come back. ASF was just starting to pick up...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 12, 2012)

Saney said:


> Fat girls need you Adam.. don't deny them of your once Jerked self...




I know it.  It would't be right to deny the fatties of my former jerkedness.  But, I have to wait.  I gotta get rejerked, possibly even jerkeder than b4 first.


----------



## Saney (Aug 12, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I know it.  It would't be right to deny the fatties of my former jerkedness.  But, I have to wait.  I gotta get rejerked, possibly even jerkeder than b4 first.




I heard Deca gets you Jerked!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm gay


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 12, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm gay



Lookin at it now.....looks bunk!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 12, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Lookin at it now.....looks bunk!



Don't even tell me that!  If it is, I'm gonna cum up to ****** and ass rape saney, then he's gonna toss my salad!


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 12, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Don't even tell me that!  If it is, I'm gonna cum up to ****** and ass rape saney, then he's gonna toss my salad!



It looks fine. Are u natty back in the states about to abuse again?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes.  I'm back and natty until my gears arrive.  I've lost my big.  But, I should have it back in a coupla months.


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 12, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yes.  I'm back and natty until my gears arrive.  I've lost my big.  But, I should have it back in a coupla months.




Werd. Gears


----------



## Saney (Aug 12, 2012)

you're all garbage...

Cloudy Swamp!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2012)

Shelving dbols for dinner n bfast!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2012)

Pinnin some tren, SFW!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 13, 2012)

Sup knigs!  Just got done SFW and got me a quad fulla tren & test!  Time to get huge!  Gears!


----------



## iakat (Aug 14, 2012)

BTW, what's up with SFW, where is he?


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2012)

iakat said:


> BTW, what's up with SFW, where is he?




He's a weirdo


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 14, 2012)

Just pinned 40 vials


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2012)

Just pinned Bunk Swamp.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2012)

iakat said:


> BTW, what's up with SFW, where is he?



SFW hates Jews. Especially ones with skinny legs from Holland 

You should send him much moar gears.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 14, 2012)

Had a Golden Coral date with a smokin hot ass milf 2nite.  5'9/125ish.  Gonna take her out again on Fri.  Funny thang is, she looks like a 10 year younger version of the gilf from a coupla years ago.  I gotta hurray up and get this gig nailed down so I can pay for these golden coral dates!  Meanwhile, I slammed the first round of test E & tren E yesterday, but seems like I can already feel it.  Woke up with a rager and had to LHJO first thing in the AM.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2012)

Try the WankMaster2000 bro


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the WankMaster3000TM   when I was in Chiner.  I'm fraid it's fake though.


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2012)

Stop wanking and start AP'ing real women...


I mean.. all i do is wank now that My Mexican moved to Europe to become a Nun


----------



## independent (Aug 15, 2012)

Fags. All of you.


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2012)

I sweated my fucking balls off today.. 

Maybe it was the TNE?

Maybe it was the 4g's of Albuterol?

Maybe it was the Cloudy Swamp?



EDIT: Squatted 295x10 today..


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2012)

JewGears Tren delivers again!

 Pinned 50mg tren ace last night n woke up with the mother of all boners!

 Even with a chaffed cawk had to knock one out over Saney's avi!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 15, 2012)

Donkey fluffer crew checking in.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2012)

So... No-one here works out?


----------



## vortrit (Aug 17, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> So... No-one here works out?



I lift beer cans and fluff farm animals daily.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2012)

vortrit said:


> I lift beer cans and fluff farm animals daily.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2



You're the fkg man, vortrit!


----------



## independent (Aug 18, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> So... No-one here works out?



I just take vit c and bang the wife now.


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2012)

Why am I weak and fat?

does JnT push placebos or what?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2012)

Saney said:


> Why am I weak and fat?
> 
> does JnT push placebos or what?



Stop cutting your dbols with sand n laxatives!


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Stop cutting your dbols with sand n laxatives!




I don't know anything about all that crapola!!

Only thing I know about and personally use is Super DMZ 2.0... shit makes you JACKED!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2012)

Saney said:


> I don't know anything about all that crapola!!
> 
> Only thing I know about and personally use is Super DMZ 2.0... shit makes you JACKED!



Werd! I got me a line of methadrol Ex as well!


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd! I got me a line of methadrol Ex as well!




sweet


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2012)

Saney said:


> sweet



That buy 3 get 4 with the jews coupon makes it cheap :jew:


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2012)

werd! ^^^


----------



## dayday87 (Aug 19, 2012)

You fuckers still going strong? haha. Whats the best online chem store to get letro?


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2012)

dayday87 said:


> You fuckers still going strong? haha. Whats the best online chem store to get letro?




Liquid Letrozole 30mL 5mg/mL


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2012)

dayday87 said:


> You fuckers still going strong? haha. Whats the best online chem store to get letro?



www.lucky7.com


----------



## independent (Aug 19, 2012)

I would tell you guys an AP story but I think most of you dont like women.


----------



## CG (Aug 19, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would tell you guys an AP story but I think most of you dont like women.



^ has no ap story


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 19, 2012)

dayday87 said:


> You fuckers still going strong? haha. Whats the best online chem store to get letro?




You back?  When did they let ur arse out?  Why don't you have a seat over here!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 19, 2012)

dayday87 said:


> You fuckers still going strong? haha. Whats the best online chem store to get letro?



This is where I get all of mine.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> ^ has no ap story



This


----------



## independent (Aug 20, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> ^ has no ap story





theCaptn' said:


> This



Big true.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2012)

Tren n dbols is a hellava brew!!!

Geeeeeeaaaaaarz!


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 21, 2012)

Washing down my Dbol with beer and not taking milk thistle or any of that faggot shit because it's pointless so fuck all u faggots that do.

Oh no liver suicide in 6 weeks! That's likely!


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2012)

Milk Thistle makes your gears less potent.


Dbol's have been reported to be... THE SHIT!!!!


who would pay 30$ for 60ml of 50mg/ml Dbol, Winny, or Drol?


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 21, 2012)

Saney said:


> Milk Thistle makes your gears less potent.
> 
> 
> Dbol's have been reported to be... THE SHIT!!!!
> ...



Um me several times at once


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Um me several times at once




Several at once with your food stamps??? you broke fucking nigger


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 21, 2012)

Saney said:


> Several at once with your food stamps??? you broke fucking nigger



Yes cause I never buy gears!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 21, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Yes cause I never buy gears!



You were one of the biggest abusers, next to SFW at bulknut.  What happened?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2012)

Saney said:


> Milk Thistle makes your gears less potent.
> 
> 
> Dbol's have been reported to be... THE SHIT!!!!
> ...



Good price knigg let!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 22, 2012)

Been carrying a lot of water lately, but think the tren kicked in last night - night sweats, light sleep and woke up dry and short of breath .... Gears!


----------



## independent (Aug 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Been carrying a lot of water lately, but think the tren kicked in last night - night sweats, light sleep and woke up dry and short of breath .... Gears!



Menopause.


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 22, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You were one of the biggest abusers, next to SFW at bulknut.  What happened?




Ive never really Actually abused. BN days I did a couple ph cycles and a 1 year blast cruise. Came off for school and was natty for 2 years and finished college. 

Been geared for a year now. Just cruised for 3 months and now blasting. 

Gears


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Ive never really Actually abused. BN days I did a couple ph cycles and a 1 year blast cruise. Came off for school and was natty for 2 years and finished college.
> 
> Been geared for a year now. Just cruised for 3 months and now blasting.
> 
> Gears




all your gears are bunk


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 22, 2012)

I know MAN


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2012)

Started Rocking that Super DMZ 2.0 yesterday.. 20mgs ED.. Hopefully I can Squat 315lbs x 10 on this stuff... my chicken legs are so weak and shitty


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 22, 2012)

Saney said:


> Started Rocking that Super DMZ 2.0 yesterday.. 20mgs ED.. Hopefully I can Squat 315lbs x 10 on this stuff... my chicken legs are so weak and shitty



Im hoping to squat 600 soon. All I do for legs is 4 working sets of squats. Big enough and don't care


----------



## CG (Aug 22, 2012)

A friend of mine tuurned me on to gay ass high rep shit. Giving it a run

Squatted 185 for 3 sets of 12, followed by 165 lb quad extensions 3 sets of 15 reps. Followed by 90lb iso calf raises 3 sets of 12. Rest is 30 secs between sets, 2 mins between exercises. 


This feels like a terrible plan, but my dude  went from a 280 lb fat deca abusing slob to a 240 (or so) much more shredded natty fool...


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 22, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> A friend of mine tuurned me on to gay ass high rep shit. Giving it a run
> 
> Squatted 185 for 3 sets of 12, followed by 165 lb quad extensions 3 sets of 15 reps. Followed by 90lb iso calf raises 3 sets of 12. Rest is 30 secs between sets, 2 mins between exercises.
> 
> ...




The jerkedest guys at my gym don't use heavy went. Plus 12-15 isn't really that high.


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 22, 2012)

Weight* sorry drinking. And on gear. No milk thistle either. Oh and loos work is great. Suckas


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2012)

Goodskie, your small..


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 22, 2012)

Blood*


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 22, 2012)

Saney said:


> Goodskie, your small..



So is your but hole


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> So is your but hole




If that's the case, then so is my right fist.............................................


----------



## Tesla (Aug 22, 2012)

Fuck...I didn't realize I just shot 650mg Test in the last 2 days...I didn't know one of the vials was Cyp at 200mg/ml along with my Prop at 100 mg/ml. lol

If I'm already jacked up on Prop(like I have been for the last 4-1/2 mos.) will the Cyp still take 2 weeks to kick in???


----------



## Tesla (Aug 22, 2012)

Smokin' some bud called "Charlie Sheen" right now. LOL.  I love the names of some these strains.


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 22, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Fuck...I didn't realize I just shot 650mg Test in the last 2 days...I didn't know one of the vials was Cyp at 200mg/ml along with my Prop at 100 mg/ml. lol
> 
> If I'm already jacked up on Prop(like I have been for the last 4-1/2 mos.) will the Cyp still take 2 weeks to kick in???



Doesnt matter. I take random gears all the time. And yes but seems to me when ur already on it only takes a week to feel the increase. I just went from 250/wk to 900/wk and I noticed fast. Increased sex drive and water


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 22, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Smokin' some bud called "Charlie Sheen" right now. LOL.  I love the names of some these strains.




What if work drug tests you. Oh wait, u have the world record for collecting unemployment. MY BAD


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2012)

I think he finally got a job... which is how he can afford to buy all those Gears... 

Wonder if the jew hasn't been paid yet... Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2012)

Hmmm


----------



## Tesla (Aug 23, 2012)

The Jew never responded to my E-mail. 


FUCK ME RUNNING!!!!!!  Gonna pinn 1300mg Test this week. 

Fuck it, let's all do it!!

blow - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2012)

So i bought some placebos last night.. and I asked for a Free IronMagLabs shirt


----------



## CG (Aug 23, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Blood*



Damn broham. Get spellcheck lol.

Yeah I'm finding that its a more accepted method of training that originally thought, I'm trying to ease into it, my boy is hitting flat bench at 155 for 3 sets of 30... in-fucking-sane


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2012)

Fuck all that light weight volume training... buncha GARBGE!!!

10 to 8 rep sets.. then Pyramid down in reps and up in weight with each consecutive set..


Fucking turds


That's why i'm Reppin 275 and TheCaptn' can't press it once


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 23, 2012)

Fuck it. Upping my test to 1300


----------



## Tesla (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ This!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2012)

Right now I'm taking ZERO Testosterone.. Just 20mgs ED of this Super DMZ 2.0 to see if its actually garbage or not.. then from there, i'm bridging into 350 Prop/Tren EW and that'll be my "cruise" then i'll place another Super DMZ then another Prop/Tren cruise and so on and so forth


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 23, 2012)

Christ. Cruising on tren? 

I need to step up my game


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Christ. Cruising on tren?
> 
> I need to step up my game




If you're not cruising on Tren, then you're doing it wrong...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 23, 2012)

Gonna pin my test n tren into my scrotum today to see if it'll kick in a lil faster.  I'll update with the results soon.


----------



## CG (Aug 23, 2012)

Saney said:


> Fuck all that light weight volume training... buncha GARBGE!!!
> 
> 10 to 8 rep sets.. then Pyramid down in reps and up in weight with each consecutive set..
> 
> ...



Werds. 

Idk, I'm just in it for asthetics at this point. I'm motherfuckin 5'11 at a blubbery 19\20% bf, 251 lbs. Either way, my lean mass. Is more than mosta these kneegrows total mass lol


----------



## independent (Aug 23, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Werds.
> 
> Idk, I'm just in it for asthetics at this point. I'm motherfuckin 5'11 at a blubbery 19\20% bf, 251 lbs. Either way, my lean mass. Is more than mosta these kneegrows total mass lol



Your cawk weighs more then most of the members here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> The Jew never responded to my E-mail.
> 
> 
> FUCK ME RUNNING!!!!!!  Gonna pinn 1300mg Test this week.
> ...



Did you include cat pooper pics like I told you?


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 23, 2012)

Azza is not allowed to post in the CT


Next time a Vacation will be issued. 


Good day Young Boy Lover


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 23, 2012)

Who the fuck left the CT door open for azza to slither in. Saney do your fucking job noobie mod


----------



## independent (Aug 23, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Who the fuck left the CT door open for azza to slither in. Saney do your fucking job noobie mod



I negged him as a pre-infraction.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 23, 2012)

Saney said:


> So i bought some placebos last night.. and I asked for a Free IronMagLabs shirt



Try asking Gena. She sent me 4 and I didn't even ask.


----------



## SFW (Aug 23, 2012)

Saney said:


> Right now I'm taking ZERO Testosterone



No wonder youre so unjerked and cant deadlift 500.


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2012)

SFW said:


> No wonder youre so unjerked and cant deadlift 500.



No Quarter Ton Club for me


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Azza is not allowed to post in the CT
> 
> 
> Next time a Vacation will be issued.
> ...




Hmmm


----------



## Tesla (Aug 23, 2012)

Seriously....what's the most Test anyone in the CT has pinned in a week?........I did a gram once as a frontload, but never 1300....prolly gonna get a bunch of zits. I'm already horny as fuck from the 650 I pinned the last 2 days.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Azza is not allowed to post in the CT
> 
> 
> Next time a Vacation will be issued.
> ...



We'll need junk pics before entry is considered pedo


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Seriously....what's the most Test anyone in the CT has pinned in a week?........I did a gram once as a frontload, but never 1300....prolly gonna get a bunch of zits. I'm already horny as fuck from the 650 I pinned the last 2 days.




1500 towards end of a blast. Didn't notice anything


----------



## SFW (Aug 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Seriously....what's the most Test anyone in the CT has pinned in a week?........I did a gram once as a frontload, but never 1300....prolly gonna get a bunch of zits. I'm already horny as fuck from the 650 I pinned the last 2 days.



Keep your ai high and you will keep acne down to minimum. Its the estro that causes most of the sides. 650 isnt too crazy, im using that much trenbo a week now. Btwn the enanth and the cuts, its around 700. Im using that much test too, at least. Most ever was prob 1200-1400.... Give or take. But Considering most gears are underdosed, prob a bit less. Anyway, No sides when u megadose tesr. just priapism and rape fantasies.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Seriously....what's the most Test anyone in the CT has pinned in a week?........I did a gram once as a frontload, but never 1300....prolly gonna get a bunch of zits. I'm already horny as fuck from the 650 I pinned the last 2 days.



I was pinning 1400 test n 400 tren over a year ago. Swole up to 245


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 23, 2012)

Dual post


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 23, 2012)

I was 239 a week ago and now I'm 255 from upping test and starting Dbol. Next week I'm throwing in npp and drol. Maybe I'll be a 300lb water balloon


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 23, 2012)

Any of yall take 4ml shots?  It seems hard to pin 1 gram+ of test along with 500-600mg tren ew without loading up some bigger tubes unless you're gonna pin 3xweek.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 23, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Any of yall take 4ml shots? It seems hard to pin 1 gram+ of test along with 500-600mg tren ew without loading up some bigger tubes unless you're gonna pin 3xweek.



Depends if it's ACE and Prop.............ED or EOD then 3ml darts are just fine.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Goodski, if you're in cancun check out isla maherdes just off the coast - that place is a fkg gas!


----------



## iakat (Aug 23, 2012)

SFW said:


> No wonder youre so unjerked and cant deadlift 500.



long time didn't heard from you bro,
what's up?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2012)

iakat said:


> long time didn't heard from you bro,
> what's up?



You'll need to send moar gearz before a reply is granted Jew


----------



## SFW (Aug 24, 2012)

iakat said:


> long time didn't heard from you bro,
> what's up?



Terrible squatting accident. Tore my sphincter in 6 places. Cant lift weights anymore.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2012)

SFW said:


> Terrible squatting accident. Tore my sphincter in 6 places. Cant lift weights anymore.



Pics!


----------



## iakat (Aug 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Pics!



pics with the sphincter?


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2012)

LMFAO

Because i'm without Gears, I also had a weight lifting accident.. My anus collapsed  trying to deadlift a Quarter-Ton


----------



## CG (Aug 24, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Your cawk weighs more then most of the members here.



:


----------



## Tesla (Aug 24, 2012)

Sup NB's. Drinking coldies and pinning Test.


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 24, 2012)

On 4 gears now. All bunk


----------



## Tesla (Aug 24, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> On 4 gears now. All bunk


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 24, 2012)

Bunk=jerked


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2012)

Jerked is good!

Super DMZ 2.0 is bunk


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2012)

I gonna beat Saney as the CTs resident fatty!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2012)

Only weaker!


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2012)

lol 236lbs of pure fatness over here!!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 26, 2012)

I hammered this Red Head I pulled outta Folsom Lake Bowl senseless last night. Lost 4 bills but it was worth the debauchery that took place. Face fucker her for at least ann hour and pounded the shit outta her Red pune......

Thank you Saney for that Melanotan Peptide referral for the "C".  She was amazed at my constant wood.


----------



## Saney (Aug 26, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I hammered this Red Head I pulled outta Folsom Lake Bowl senseless last night. Lost 4 bills but it was worth the debauchery that took place. Face fucker her for at least ann hour and pounded the shit outta her Red pune......
> 
> Thank you Saney for that Melanotan Peptide referral for the "C".  She was amazed at my constant wood.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I hammered this Red Head I pulled outta Folsom Lake Bowl senseless last night. Lost 4 bills but it was worth the debauchery that took place. Face fucker her for at least ann hour and pounded the shit outta her Red pune......
> 
> Thank you Saney for that Melanotan Peptide referral for the "C".  She was amazed at my constant wood.



Sounds like you've just earnt cat babysitting privileges!


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 27, 2012)

Fresh out of jail...two days now I got leave for a fucking hurricane.Does it get better?Btw my ex threw all my gear out when she packed my shit up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Fresh out of jail...two days now I got leave for a fucking hurricane.Does it get better?Btw my ex threw all my gear out when she packed my shit up.



Got any jail AP stories Ronny?


----------



## Saney (Aug 27, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Fresh out of jail...two days now I got leave for a fucking hurricane.Does it get better?Btw my ex threw all my gear out when she packed my shit up.




lmfao

Don't worry, the DRSE will help you out and give you free stuff.

PM the Captain for deets


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 27, 2012)

There was this nice jacked black guy he was nice to me..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 27, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I hammered this Red Head I pulled outta Folsom Lake Bowl senseless last night. Lost 4 bills but it was worth the debauchery that took place. Face fucker her for at least ann hour and pounded the shit outta her Red pune......
> 
> Thank you Saney for that Melanotan Peptide referral for the "C".  She was amazed at my constant wood.



Lol havent been to FLB in a while.... Jason and jonah still working the door there?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Lol havent been to FLB in a while.... Jason and jonah still working the door there?



Cat-wielding messicans make Al noivous!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## OTG85 (Aug 27, 2012)

No sex drive weak and small I came off almost 8 months of abuse no pct or anything I need test now.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 27, 2012)

^^^  wtf?  Lol


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 27, 2012)

Almost locked up for a month I just ordered some clomid and nolva hopefully helps


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 28, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> No sex drive weak and small I came off almost 8 months of abuse no pct or anything I need test now.


 Best post ever. Repped


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 28, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Almost locked up for a month I just ordered some clomid and nolva hopefully helps



Shit!  Why not just order some test?  problem solved.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Almost locked up for a month I just ordered some clomid and nolva hopefully helps



Stripping days over Magic Ron


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 28, 2012)

PCT ain't gonna do shit after 8 months of gears.  I tried clomid for 6 weeks when I first got to China, after coming offa 6 mo bender.  I lost 20lbs and all my strength.  Fortunately, I was able to skoar gears over there tho.  

It feel so good to be fully geared again.  In only 2 weeks of gearing, I'm back up from 215ish to 228 this afternoon.


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> PCT ain't gonna do shit after 8 months of gears.  I tried clomid for 6 weeks when I first got to China, after coming offa 6 mo bender.  I lost 20lbs and all my strength.  Fortunately, I was able to skoar gears over there tho.
> 
> It feel so good to be fully geared again.  In only 2 weeks of gearing, I'm back up from 215ish to 228 this afternoon.




Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2012)

Geared!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 29, 2012)

Part two of my "Gaping buttholes in the CT" series.







Isn't she cute?!


----------



## CG (Aug 29, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Part two of my "Gaping buttholes in the CT" series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2012)

If you cannot bench press AT LEAST 275lbs for 9 reps then you are worthless and you should choke yourself


----------



## vortrit (Aug 29, 2012)

Saney said:


> If you cannot bench press AT LEAST 275lbs for 9 reps then you are worthless and you should *choke yourself*



Is that a punishment, or more of a reward?


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Is that a punishment, or more of a reward?



Depends on how you look at it I guess....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2012)

Saney said:


> If you cannot bench press AT LEAST 275lbs for 9 reps then you are worthless and you should choke yourself



I'm choking myself every night. I still wake up weak


----------



## Saney (Aug 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm choking myself every night. I still wake up weak




May the Force be with you


----------



## CG (Aug 30, 2012)

Lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

Yo, looks like I may have a pretty cool gig lined up.  Sr. Credit Occifer with a bank making moar cabbage than at my last bank gig.  The only caveat is that it's a friggin black bank. lol  I was reluctant at first, but the dough they're offering and the fact that there ain't many banks looking to loan right now makes it hard to pass up.  Plus, I been knowing these dems for quite a while.

In the meantime, got another golden coral date lined up for tomorrow with a true gilf!  This broad is 50 and hot, just like I like'em.  Hopefully, there's an AP story on the horizon.


----------



## Saney (Aug 30, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yo, looks like I may have a pretty cool gig lined up.  Sr. Credit Occifer with a bank making moar cabbage than at my last bank gig.  The only caveat is that it's a friggin black bank. lol  I was reluctant at first, but the dough they're offering and the fact that there ain't many banks looking to loan right now makes it hard to pass up.  Plus, I been knowing these dems for quite a while.
> 
> In the meantime, got another golden coral date lined up for tomorrow with a true gilf!  This broad is 50 and hot, just like I like'em.  Hopefully, there's an AP story on the horizon.



You'll be crackin whips in no time wit them demlets.


You big yet or still small and weak like the Captn and Al?


----------



## dayday87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey fuckers what the hell you do for high blood pressure from gear? First time doing tren and jesus I might have to stop taking it. 3 Weeks in and I have high BP, shit fucking hurts period, and Im waking up in a pool of my own sweat. I would be fine with everything else but the feeling of having a stroke at any moment kinda blows. Only doing 100mg test-p, 75mg tren a EOD, then 300mg deca once a week. Any ideas??


----------



## Saney (Aug 30, 2012)

dayday87 said:


> Hey fuckers what the hell you do for high blood pressure from gear? First time doing tren and jesus I might have to stop taking it. 3 Weeks in and I have high BP, shit fucking hurts period, and Im waking up in a pool of my own sweat. I would be fine with everything else but the feeling of having a stroke at any moment kinda blows. Only doing 100mg test-p, 75mg tren a EOD, then 300mg deca once a week. Any ideas??




Wow you get all fucked up on 75mg of Tren EOD?? what a fucking pussy BRO!!! but its your first time.. you aren't used to it yet.

Best thing to do is to take Baby Aspirin a couple times a day.. there are other stuff but i can't think of it right now..


----------



## independent (Aug 30, 2012)

dayday87 said:


> Hey fuckers what the hell you do for high blood pressure from gear? First time doing tren and jesus I might have to stop taking it. 3 Weeks in and I have high BP, shit fucking hurts period, and Im waking up in a pool of my own sweat. I would be fine with everything else but the feeling of having a stroke at any moment kinda blows. Only doing 100mg test-p, 75mg tren a EOD, then 300mg deca once a week. Any ideas??



I would up the dosage until the sides go away. That is what is recommended for tren. I would bump it to 75mgs everyday.


----------



## dayday87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Saney said:


> Wow you get all fucked up on 75mg of Tren EOD?? what a fucking pussy BRO!!! but its your first time.. you aren't used to it yet.
> 
> Best thing to do is to take Baby Aspirin a couple times a day.. there are other stuff but i can't think of it right now..



I know right, I feel like a little bitch even though I've gained 18 pounds. Taking the baby aspirin and hoping the letro will help once I get it. Anyone know where to order tramadol online? I got a great source for xannies but no tramadrol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2012)

dayday87 said:


> I know right, I feel like a little bitch even though I've gained 18 pounds. Taking the baby aspirin and hoping the letro will help once I get it. Anyone know where to order tramadol online? I got a great source for xannies but no tramadrol.



Cialias 5-10mg and up your tren


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 30, 2012)

dayday87 said:


> I know right, I feel like a little bitch even though I've gained 18 pounds. Taking the baby aspirin and hoping the letro will help once I get it. Anyone know where to order tramadol online? I got a great source for xannies but no tramadrol.




How do u know your bp is high?

Cialis ed actually is a decent way to go. What is your pressure? U can always get bp meds from a doc. I dunno why people are scared of that. It's not hard to to get pressure meds. Just don't wanna lower your pressure too quickly.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> How do u know your bp is high?



Negro took his BP with a meat thermometer


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

Saney said:


> You'll be crackin whips in no time wit them demlets.
> 
> 
> You big yet or still small and weak like the Captn and Al?



Werd!  I hope I don't cave in to the temptation to tap the wenches in the cabin out back.  

@ dayda: Ask your doc for BP meds.  I take it now and my bp is fine.  Up the tren and lower the deca.  And, stop trying to pick up 14 year old girls on the internets.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 30, 2012)

30mg "C" ED FTW against high BP. 


Complete poon destruction will ensue!!!


----------



## independent (Aug 31, 2012)

Tesla said:


> 30mg "C" ED FTW against high BP.
> 
> 
> Complete poon destruction will ensue!!!



I just popped 30mgs of C. Love that stuff.


----------



## Saney (Aug 31, 2012)

I haven't pinned in over 3 weeks.. coming off of Testosterone for life.. my messican told me i have to stop or she'll "start" sleeping with black men or John.. 

She came over, threw away all 400 vials of gears and now i'm just cruising on Super DMZ.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 31, 2012)

Saney said:


> I haven't pinned in over 3 weeks.. coming off of Testosterone for life.. my messican told me i have to stop or she'll "start" sleeping with black men or John..
> 
> She came over, threw away all 400 vials of gears and now i'm just cruising on Super DMZ.



Tell me you punched her in the ovaries for that.  My baby mama reminds me to take my injections GICH.


----------



## Saney (Aug 31, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Tell me you punched her in the ovaries for that.  My baby mama reminds me to take my injections GICH.




No way! she appears to be just a simple little tomato picker, but shes crazy.. that's one spic i'll never cross!

oh a better note, she told me she got drunk and screwed a guy she had mistaken to be me... well two things, 1) I live 13 hours away.. and 2) i've never been taken for a black guy before..



P.s. she said she used a condom.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 31, 2012)

Saney said:


> No way! she appears to be just a simple little tomato picker, but shes crazy.. that's one spic i'll never cross!
> 
> oh a better note, she told me she got drunk and screwed a guy she had mistaken to be me... well two things, 1) I live 13 hours away.. and 2) i've never been taken for a black guy before..
> 
> ...



If she used a condom, that means it was just for fun and she's not in love with him.  So, you got nothing to be jealous about.  Plus, black guys love spic women, so he probably treats her better than you do.  At any rate, you're 13 hrs away, so you gotta expect that she's gonna dabble with some other cawk when you ain't around.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> If she used a condom, that means it was just for fun and she's not in love with him.  So, you got nothing to be jealous about.  Plus, black guys love spic women, so he probably treats her better than you do.  At any rate, you're 13 hrs away, so you gotta expect that she's gonna dabble with some other cawk when you ain't around.



Werd. Shes prob licking SFWs ring as we speak!


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 31, 2012)

Made threw hurricane....Now who got some placebo test.My penis doesn't work anymore.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Made threw hurricane....Now who got some placebo test.My penis doesn't work anymore.



Apparently you can push marshmallows through a coin slot if you try hard enough Ronnie


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 31, 2012)

Had a totally friggin disappointing golden coral date 2nite!  The broad looked pretty good in the pitcher she posted.  But, when she showed up, she was a good 30lbs heavier!  That's the worstest feeling when you know you're gonna have to sit there and endure boring ass conversation for two hours with no interest at all.  From now on, I'm gonna have to see at least 5-6 pics and make sure she's at least doable first.  She ain't gotta be smokin hot, but I can't deal with fatties.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 31, 2012)

Saney said:


> I haven't pinned in over 3 weeks.. coming off of Testosterone for life.. my messican told me i have to stop or she'll "start" sleeping with black men or John..
> 
> She came over, threw away all 400 vials of gears and now i'm just cruising on Super DMZ.



Werd!  After this blast, I'm just gonna cruise on 300mg of tren for 6 mos or so.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Had a totally friggin disappointing golden coral date 2nite!  The broad looked pretty good in the pitcher she posted.  But, when she showed up, she was a good 30lbs heavier!  That's the worstest feeling when you know you're gonna have to sit there and endure boring ass conversation for two hours with no interest at all.  From now on, I'm gonna have to see at least 5-6 pics and make sure she's at least doable first.  She ain't gotta be smokin hot, but I can't deal with fatties.



Should have got loaded n fingered her pooper. That's the DRSE way


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Made threw hurricane....Now who got some placebo test.My penis doesn't work anymore.



Nobody sells Gear esp to fat Strippers

The Emporium is for the DRSE only!


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> If she used a condom, that means it was just for fun and she's not in love with him.  So, you got nothing to be jealous about.  Plus, black guys love spic women, so he probably treats her better than you do.  At any rate, you're 13 hrs away, so you gotta expect that she's gonna dabble with some other cawk when you ain't around.



lol prolly do treat her better! lol and yea, shes probably been hooking up with SFW... that bastard!!!

Lately shes been getting done work and going bowling, then bowling straight to bed without even saying good night..who the fuck goes bowling? god damn TRAMP! I wonder how tight her Vagina ISN'T going to be when i go see her soon... Hmmmmmmm



GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd!  After this blast, I'm just gonna cruise on 300mg of tren for 6 mos or so.




and werd bro, i do 6 weeks of Super DMZ, then 6 weeks of Tren and just alternate.. best way to NOT become small and fat like Ronnie


----------



## independent (Sep 1, 2012)

I love vitamin c. I gotta do some errands with the wife and Im gonna have her give me a bj while driving.


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I love vitamin c. I gotta do some errands with the wife and Im gonna have her give me a bj while driving.



Can't beat Road Helmet.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2012)

Saney said:


> Can't beat Road Helmet.



Blumpkins are a close 2nd


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Blumpkins are a close 2nd



Honestly, nothing beats a fat girl licking your asshole.. thats top shit.. and i'm still waiting for you to give me your email


----------



## Tesla (Sep 1, 2012)

What a buncha knobs!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Should have got loaded n fingered her pooper. That's the DRSE way




Werd!  But she wasn't really even worthy of that.  She didn't even have a halfway descent looking arse.  But, I'm prolly gonna have a golden coral date with this broad from Azerbaijan, USSR on Fri.  This chick is hot with a huge rack, all dark complected, and thick lips.  She looks like a kinda slutty looking gypsy literally.  Never had no gypsy snatch before.  That oughta be interesting.  She's only the 2nd Azerbaijani I ever met.  The other was the dude I bought gears from in Chiner. lol


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 1, 2012)

Get pics of her body first online dating noob.

What site u using? Pof?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd!  But she wasn't really even worthy of that.  She didn't even have a halfway descent looking arse.  But, I'm prolly gonna have a golden coral date with this broad from Azerbaijan, USSR on Fri.  This chick is hot with a huge rack, all dark complected, and thick lips.  She looks like a kinda slutty looking gypsy literally.  Never had no gypsy snatch before.  That oughta be interesting.  She's only the 2nd Azerbaijani I ever met.  The other was the dude I bought gears from in Chiner. lol



Even if her arse is moar cratered than downtown Kabul you're obliged to hit it. 

And wipe your dick on the curtains.

Why the fk are we having this conversation knigg?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 1, 2012)

Cause I'm working on puttn' up an AP story in the CT.  We've been low on those in the CT lately.  What do you mean knig?  Ain't that what the CT's for??


----------



## Tesla (Sep 1, 2012)

I was the last to post an AP story............Get on it GearsMcGilf.........I need material for another Xtranormal vid.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 1, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Get pics of her body first online dating noob.
> 
> What site u using? Pof?



match.com.  I tried others, but all they all had a lot of fake profiles.  I'd get requests for nekkid pics and shit, that were prolly from dudes, as well as nigerian scams.  I finally tried match.  It turned out to be a goldmine of milfs.  I've heard pof is good also and free.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 1, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I was the last to post an AP story............Get on it GearsMcGilf.........I need material for another Xtranormal vid.



Werd!  A gipsy AP story should top the others.


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2012)

match.com is supposed to be good.. POF is great for free

and a Messican who does Ass2Mouth is even better


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2012)

I need to fk sum10


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 1, 2012)

At least down under, you can always pick up an aborigine hooker for cheap.  I been depending on LHJO and xhamster since I got back.  I mite rent a hotel so I can take this broad back and choke her out if she ain't g2g.  Being on gears with no AP is hell.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> At least down under, you can always pick up an aborigine hooker for cheap.  I been depending on LHJO and xhamster since I got back.  I mite rent a hotel so I can take this broad back and choke her out if she ain't g2g.  Being on gears with no AP is hell.



Now you're fkg talking bro!


----------



## Saney (Sep 2, 2012)

Cruising on Super DMZ 2.0 is shitty when you don't have a Messican eating your ass every night.. FML


----------



## Saney (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 2, 2012)

Goddammitt!!!  You fat messican chick banging ass fag!


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 2, 2012)

Anybody here big? Close gripped 325x6 today after push downs and I'm still super small and gay


----------



## Saney (Sep 2, 2012)

Saney said:


>




Bump


----------



## Tesla (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 2, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Anybody here big? Close gripped 325x6 today after push downs and I'm still super small and gay



I military pressed 405x6 today after working chest and I'm a not big.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 2, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I military pressed 405x6 today after working chest and I'm a not big.



That would be really impressive


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 2, 2012)

405 FOR 6 MILITARY PRESS. - YouTube


----------



## Tesla (Sep 2, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I military pressed 405x6 today after working chest and I'm a not big.



Yeah right!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Yeah right!!!



Al you gotta come to terms that you and I are the oldest and the weakest in the CT. 

Only you are older with a cat pooper fetish


----------



## Saney (Sep 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Al you gotta come to terms that you and I are the oldest and the weakest in the CT.
> 
> Only you are older with a cat pooper fetish




lol




Anyway, this guy is Jacked!







*progesschuy002*


----------



## Tesla (Sep 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Al you gotta come to terms that you and I are the oldest and the weakest in the CT.



Fuck that knigg!!!!!

Me strong like Bull!!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Fuck that knigg!!!!!
> 
> Me strong like Bull!!!




You can't bench press shit.. and you don't work your legs out


----------



## Tesla (Sep 3, 2012)

Saney said:


> You can't bench press shit.. and you don't work your legs out



I easily have the biggest chest in the CT and my legs are tore up nicely from all my Mountain Biking,

Fuck you!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I easily have the biggest chest in the CT and my legs are tore up nicely from all my Mountain Biking,
> 
> Fuck you!!




lmfao @ Mountain Biking... Start Squatting you old timer.


Largest chest.. Good claim.. Now what are you pressing besides, Cabobs, Merlot, and Pictures of the Dallas Cowboys?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 3, 2012)

Saney said:


> Largest chest.. Good claim.. Now what are you pressing besides, Cabobs, Merlot, and Pictures of the Dallas Cowboys?



Yup......I have gigantic boobage........nice and firm too............Press 315 a few times and do the 200 stack on flys for 10 reps......Flys are my gig......Noone fucks with my flys


----------



## Saney (Sep 3, 2012)

Flys huh?

I haven't done flys in forever.. i used to use 60lb DBs


----------



## Tesla (Sep 3, 2012)

Some chick at the pool said "you have huge boobs" lol  She was like 21. Real cute, though.

Some 20 sum 10 grabbed my pipe at the bar last night. Just walked right up and started grabbing it. 

GEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 3, 2012)

Al... how much do you squat... Like, seriously?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2012)

Breaking bad s5 is badass - I bet there are copycat meth labs and fried chicken joints popping up all over the globe!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Some chick at the pool said "you have huge boobs" lol  She was like 21. Real cute, though.
> 
> Some 20 sum 10 grabbed my pipe at the bar last night. Just walked right up and started grabbing it.
> 
> GEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If she grabbed your pipe, that gives you every right to grab her tits.  It's called equality.  


Just got a delt full of test n tren and bled like a mofucker!  As soon as I pulled out, blood started gushing and ran all the way down to my 'bow.  Fukkin scary ass shit.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 3, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> If she grabbed your pipe, that gives you every right to grab her tits.  It's called equality.
> 
> 
> Just got a delt full of test n tren and bled like a mofucker!  As soon as I pulled out, blood started gushing and ran all the way down to my 'bow.  Fukkin scary ass shit.



U nicked a vein. Dbd. If it was bright red then it was an artery (doubtful) and still nbd. They'll coagulate themselves quickly.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 3, 2012)

Yep, it was bright red.  And it sort of shot out with I pulled the pin out.  I thought it might be an artery.  It stopped bleeding quickly tho.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 3, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yep, it was bright red.  And it sort of shot out with I pulled the pin out.  I thought it might be an artery.  It stopped bleeding quickly tho.



Werd. Doesn't matter


----------



## vortrit (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Sep 3, 2012)

I had blood shoot out once before... pretty cool


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2012)

vortrit said:


>



^^^ this


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 4, 2012)

Repping 140s incline now geared out of my mind but still nb as fuck


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Repping 140s incline now geared out of my mind but still nb as fuck



let me know when you can Squat 315lbs x 10

Then you're a big


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> let me know when you can Squat 315lbs x 10
> 
> Then you're a big



First time I did a ph (pheramax) I went from 275x5 (then down to 225 for remaining sets) to 4 sets of 315x10. Lotta gains for 3.5 weeks of a ph


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> First time I did a ph (pheramax) I went from 275x5 (then down to 225 for remaining sets) to 4 sets of 315x10. Lotta gains for 3.5 weeks of a ph



don't make me start getting Phera..


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> don't make me start getting Phera..



Its a good "ph" 

Anybody here drink while abusing gears? I've only had 4 beers since I started this abuser 3 weeks ago. Can't smoke weed cause of work. Pretty boring


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Its a good "ph"
> 
> Anybody here drink while abusing gears? I've only had 4 beers since I started this abuser 3 weeks ago. Can't smoke weed cause of work. Pretty boring





drinking will cause you to dehydrate UBER fast and get all fucked up.. it just kills your SFW sessions.


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2012)

Squat 315 x 20 or stfu, you younger, fatter version of John Goodman!

In related ungeared news, i have decided to PCT until the birth of my spic/aruban/wop hybrid anti christ seed arrives. and by pct, i mean androgel, dhea and ghrp. 33% bmi with visible abs is wayyy overrated imo. I need to lose some mass.

More epic....? AL's rack or Mcgilfs lats? Im gonna say mcgilfs....since al's avy is small and unjerked.


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> Squat 315 x 20 or stfu, you younger, fatter version of John Goodman!
> 
> In related ungeared news, i have decided to PCT until the birth of my spic/aruban/wop hybrid anti christ seed arrives. and by pct, i mean androgel, dhea and ghrp. 33% bmi with visible abs is wayyy overrated imo. I need to lose some mass.
> 
> More epic....? AL's rack or Mcgilfs lats?




lmfao

Fuck you! 315x10 is better than you! (until you load a video of you doing more than 10 reps w/e)

McGilf's Lats "were" amazing.. Chiner Town has cause him to become a NB.. and Al said he doesn't need to work his legs out cause he has a Mountain bike (whatever the fuck that means...?)


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2012)

Mountain biking with flip flops > squatting. Only the most unjerked, mexican fearing stab victims know that secret.

And i have a vid somewhere on yt of me squatting 315 x 20. But fuck working out while natty. Total waste of time. A two month hiatus will do me good. Then ill cop some phera from saney and gain errything back in 3 weeks. ( Get phera muthafucker!! )


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> Mountain biking with flip flops > squatting. Only the most unjerked, mexican fearing stab victims know that secret.
> 
> And i have a vid somewhere on yt of me squatting 315 x 20. But fuck working out while natty. Total waste of time. A two month hiatus will do me good. Then ill cop some phera from saney and gain errything back in 3 weeks. ( Get phera muthafucker!! )



Maybe I need a Mountain bike?

Phera... Hmmm... Maybe!


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> Squat 315 x 20 or stfu, you younger, fatter version of John Goodman!
> 
> In related ungeared news, i have decided
> to PCT until the birth of my spic/aruban/wop hybrid anti christ seed arrives. and by pct, i mean androgel, dhea and ghrp. 33% bmi with visible abs is wayyy overrated imo. I need to lose some mass.
> ...



Have u tried to knock her up on gears? I lowered my test to 125 for 2 weeks a little while and i felt like I was off. sucked. 

Who has a pic of Al's breasts?


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2012)

Al only posts up pictures of Tony Romo... cause he's in love with him..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 4, 2012)

SFW, you can knock up ur broad on gears.  I was in fact on PHs when I knocked up the wife with my 2nd.  No probs.  It doesn't affect ur swimmers.  

I'm still working on getting the lats back.  I'm back up around 225.  But, that's not all that gr8 at 6'3.  I was down as low as 211 when I first got back.  I was as unjerked as goodskie was on the inclines, doing 155 for sets of 5-6   Now I'm back up to 185x6-8.  But, I was at 315x5 on incline about 18 months ago when I was juiced on tren/test


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't do Inclines.. is that why i'm NB?

I need to bench Press 405 by the end of this year GOD DAMNIT!!! I"M SO FUCKING SMALL AND WEAK AND MY GEARS ARE BUNK!!


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> I don't do Inclines.. is that why i'm NB?
> 
> I need to bench Press 405 by the end of this year GOD DAMNIT!!! I"M SO FUCKING SMALL AND WEAK AND MY GEARS ARE BUNK!!



Lmao can't stop laughing. God ur gears are bunks as fuck u nigger sucker Jew.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 4, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> SFW, you can knock up ur broad on gears.  I was in fact on PHs when I knocked up the wife with my 2nd.  No probs.  It doesn't affect ur swimmers.
> 
> I'm still working on getting the lats back.  I'm back up around 225.  But, that's not all that gr8 at 6'3.  I was down as low as 211 when I first got back.  I was as unjerked as goodskie was on the inclines, doing 155 for sets of 5-6   Now I'm back up to 185x6-8.  But, I was at 315x5 on incline about 18 months ago when I was juiced on tren/test



Nigger I'm doing 140s. Not 140. Most I did barbell is 315x8 incline on test tren. I'm small gay weak, my gears are bunk and I'm bunk


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2012)

you"re all bunk!


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> you"re all bunk!



Pics or gtfo


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 4, 2012)

140 for DB inclines?  That's a lot of fukkin weight knig! They don't even have 140s at my gym.  I've never done DB inclines with more than 110.  I have done DB mil press with 105 tho.  But, I can't do it now.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 4, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> 140 for DB inclines?  That's a lot of fukkin weight knig! They don't even have 140s at my gym.  I've never done DB inclines with more than 110.  I have done DB mil press with 105 tho.  But, I can't do it now.



Werd. I'm nb tho so doesn't matter. 260 prob 15% dunno. Prob 255 in the morn. Also on 750 test, 500 npp and 50mg Dbol so water'd as fuck. I was 240 3 weeks ago. 6'2. I'll post a vid soon. I just did 140sx5 today for one set (PR) then 130s then 120s etc

I SFW at a powerhouse. They have 200s and some monsters there doing photo shoots n shit

If u could rep 315x8 I'm sure u could do 120s incline easy if u did them for a couple weeks


----------



## Tesla (Sep 4, 2012)

You kniggs are funny.


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2012)

funny cause we dont ride bikes and call it SFW?


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 4, 2012)

Tesla said:


> You kniggs are funny.



Funny like we're here to amuse you?


Goodfellas - "I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown?" - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2012)

Gooskie, go shoot some more bunk gear


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2012)

Saney said:


> Maybe I need a Mountain bike?
> 
> Phera... Hmmm... Maybe!



My mountain biking dayz were over when I realized I could no longer fit my GFs jeans. 

I'll take some phera if JnT gets stock.


----------



## Saney (Sep 5, 2012)

Raisin Brand for breakfast!!!

(that's why i'm so jerked and tan)


----------



## Saney (Sep 5, 2012)

I decided to pump my quad full of God's Sweet Sweet Nectar, and begin my LONG journey to Jerked'ness and, eventually, Non-NB status

May the Dark-Side be with me!


----------



## independent (Sep 5, 2012)

Gears are obsolete. Im on the Protein Trilogy FTW!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 5, 2012)

lol @ Protein trilogy.... (fail)


Did some bench presses today!

135x10x2 (warmup)

285x8, 295x6, 305x4, 315x2, 325x1

and now my fucking left arm's elbow joint on the inside is killing me (like usual)


Al can't even do those lifts!!! Mountain bike that you HAS-BEEN!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 5, 2012)

Got me a quad full of deca/tren/test!  I'm hoping this deca will get me joints all lubed up for the heavy #s if I'm ever able to lift heavy again after being a NB for so long.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 5, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Got me a quad full of deca/tren/test!  I'm hoping this deca will get me joints all lubed up for the heavy #s if I'm ever able to lift heavy again after being a NB for so long.



What doses?


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 5, 2012)

What happened to BN? Last I remember jayv (SFW) and i destroyed all the mods for being nb and had 80 user names each then I left and went natty for school and a few months later it was gone. Was there a warning or anything?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 5, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> What doses?



750mg test, 600 tren, 100 deca just for lube.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 5, 2012)

Once bulknut banned a few of us, everyone left and the forum ended up consiting of just a few mods circle jerking.  Eventually, the forum folded.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 5, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Once bulknut banned a few of us, everyone left and the forum ended up consiting of just a few mods circle jerking.  Eventually, the forum folded.



So we ruined it.


----------



## Saney (Sep 5, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Once bulknut banned a few of us, everyone left and the forum ended up consiting of just a few mods circle jerking.  Eventually, the forum folded.



Josh the gayest NB Mod EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2012)

Saney said:


> Josh the gayest NB Mod EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Josh thought I was saney n banned me


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2012)

In other news, as of next week my seed will spread no moar. Will be good to remain safe from random paternity suits!


----------



## independent (Sep 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> In other news, as of next week my seed will spread no moar. Will be good to remain safe from random paternity suits!



I didnt know men could get pregnant


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 6, 2012)

Just got a 20% raise and a gear friendly doctor


----------



## Saney (Sep 6, 2012)

Messican called me. I talked to her while i was at my friend's house for a few minutes then told her I'd call her back after I returned home.

So I get home and get undressed and she texts me "I'm going to bed, big morning ahead of me. Be a good boy. Ttyl."

so i hurry up and text her back , "No" and following that I try to call her cause i wanted to speak with her about something.

But while i'm calling, she keeps denying my calls and texting me back at the same time saying a buncha pointless shit.. and it goes on, i call, she denies and texts.. then she finally says "Good night" and i keep calling and instead of her denying my calls, she just lets the phone ring out.. likely that she turned the phone down on silent.. 



I've already thought about WHY she did this of course..  What i'm asking y'all is to come up with some circumstances that she could use in her defense cause right now i can't think of one legitimate excuse as to why she couldn't answer the phone and had to text me all that shit instead of picking up and saying it... PLEASE give me some scenarios that are Logically sound for her defense... 

The DRSE (not myself) will give out some Emporium (Nectar of the Gods) to the person who gives the best most logically excuse (in her defense)


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 6, 2012)

Ignore her. Works every time


----------



## Saney (Sep 6, 2012)

I have so far. Fucking slut


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 6, 2012)

Which is why she's calling u. Keep ignoring her


----------



## independent (Sep 6, 2012)

Saney said:


> Messican called me. I talked to her while i was at my friend's house for a few minutes then told her I'd call her back after I returned home.
> 
> So I get home and get undressed and she texts me "I'm going to bed, big morning ahead of me. Be a good boy. Ttyl."
> 
> ...




Well she is mexican so she was probably trying to conceive an anchor baby.


----------



## Saney (Sep 6, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Well she is mexican so she was probably trying to conceive an anchor baby.



I know what she was doing.


----------



## independent (Sep 6, 2012)

saney said:


> i know what she was doing.



now wheres my free gear?


----------



## Saney (Sep 6, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> now wheres my free gear?




Message the Captain


----------



## independent (Sep 6, 2012)

Saney said:


> Message the Captain



I want free gear not lube.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 6, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I want free gear not lube.



I sent the lube to Goodski.

Sloot, she's trying to let you down gently bro. Move on to the next slut


----------



## Saney (Sep 6, 2012)

Yea right


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 6, 2012)

Non of us are big


----------



## Saney (Sep 6, 2012)

Non of us will ever be big


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 6, 2012)

Saney said:


> Messican called me. I talked to her while i was at my friend's house for a few minutes then told her I'd call her back after I returned home.
> 
> So I get home and get undressed and she texts me "I'm going to bed, big morning ahead of me. Be a good boy. Ttyl."
> 
> ...



Here's a scenario yo.  But, it's not one you prolly want to hear.  She was probably not in a place/situation where she could take your call.  If she was in the sack, alone, she could have talked.  I say this cause I was in a similar situation moar than once.  But, that was when I was seeing the gilf whilst the wife was in China.  The wife called a coupla times when I was in a sit where I just couldn't answer.  It was because I was with someone else.  When I was alone, I answered the phone.  There's no reason why she couldn't have answered when you were calling repeatedly other than someone else was in the room.  It seriously sounds like you gotta move on knig.


----------



## Saney (Sep 6, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Here's a scenario yo.  But, it's not one you prolly want to hear.  She was probably not in a place/situation where she could take your call.  If she was in the sack, alone, she could have talked.  I say this cause I was in a similar situation moar than once.  But, that was when I was seeing the gilf whilst the wife was in China.  The wife called a coupla times when I was in a sit where I just couldn't answer.  It was because I was with someone else.  When I was alone, I answered the phone.  There's no reason why she couldn't have answered when you were calling repeatedly other than someone else was in the room.  It seriously sounds like you gotta move on knig.




I'm already guessing that she is with someone.. 

Again, what i'm asking is if NON BAD excuse she could give that wouldn't mean she was with another man..


----------



## vortrit (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 6, 2012)

Saney said:


> I'm already guessing that she is with someone..
> 
> Again, what i'm asking is if NON BAD excuse she could give that wouldn't mean she was with another man..



Now we've established she's a cheating hoar, it's time to plot revenge


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2012)

I need help with sleep... one shot of this Tren and i'm fucking up all fucking night..


Does anyone know if that Sleeping Peptide is good or not?


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, I just ordered 5 vials of DSIP and 10 x 30ml/5mg Letrozoles.

time to get jerked!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2012)

No matter what, there's always gearsasis!


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2012)

I literally haven't slept since yesterday morning.. this tren is so fucking potent.. i can't believe it.. I took 50mgs of Benadryl and 3mg of Melatonin and NOTHING

so i purchased the DSIP.. maybe that'll work.. and if not that, then i'll get me some Ambien.

and i picked up the letro because it was so cheap


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 7, 2012)

I've taken 15mgs and 300mgs of benadryl on tren and didn't even almost sleep. 1-2mgs of Xanax and its nighty night. 

(don't take that much benadryl. I had a tolerance)

Xanax isn't hard to ween off of. Takes just a few days. Maybe a week. Love it


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 7, 2012)

I love xanny.  But, how do you get it?  WP has it, but they don't take visa no mas and I'm not going to a WU store to pay them.  Is there sum10 you can tell a doc to get a scrip?


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 7, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I love xanny.  But, how do you get it?  WP has it, but they don't take visa no mas and I'm not going to a WU store to pay them.  Is there sum10 you can tell a doc to get a scrip?



Tell your doctor u have SEVERE panic attacks to the point where u have had to leave work several times feeling like u were going to die. Also be sure to tell them you're NOT depressed and that you're almost always happy until these panic attacks come. Tell doc u have them on a regular basis ( so u don't get a super low dose). Refuse any kind of SSRI (Prozac, Paxil, lexapro, Wellbutrin etc)

Whats likely to happen is you'll get a little amount of Xanax. Then u have to tell your doc it's not enough after a couple months. I get 30 2mg pills a month for $5.50. I do have insurance but it's only a couple dollars more without insurance. Dirt cheap drug. That's enough Xanax. U don't wanna get more. It is addictive but as long as u are smart with it weening off won't be too difficult.


----------



## independent (Sep 7, 2012)

Saney said:


> I literally haven't slept since yesterday morning.. this tren is so fucking potent.. i can't believe it.. I took 50mgs of Benadryl and 3mg of Melatonin and NOTHING
> 
> so i purchased the DSIP.. maybe that'll work.. and if not that, then i'll get me some Ambien.
> 
> and i picked up the letro because it was so cheap



Keep me posted on how it works for sleep. The protein trilogy is doing the same thing to my sleep. Maybe its from the chronic diarrhea its giving me.


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2012)

lol ^


----------



## SFW (Sep 7, 2012)

Saney said:


> I literally haven't slept since yesterday morning.. this tren is so fucking potent.. i can't believe it.. I took 50mgs of Benadryl and 3mg of Melatonin and NOTHING
> 
> so i purchased the DSIP.. maybe that'll work.. and if not that, then i'll get me some Ambien.
> 
> and i picked up the letro because it was so cheap



Why even bother abusing tren and losing all that sleep? Youre still fat, doughy and french. Just stick to dmz and other gay placebo gears. And why is it that the tren you sell to everyone else is bunk and yet your personal stash is sooo potent? Fuck u!! Now Send me samples to test so i can stop slandering JnT.


P.s. McGilf in china? 

EPIC SUBWAY GUY - US VS CHINA SUBWAY BRAWL - YouTube


----------



## independent (Sep 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> P.s. McGilf in china?
> 
> EPIC SUBWAY GUY - US VS CHINA SUBWAY BRAWL - YouTube




Gray hair and unjerked, pretty sure thats him.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 7, 2012)

God I woulda murdered that gook


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 7, 2012)

Lots of Chinese men are like that.  They'll talk shit and try to be intimidating, but once challenged, they immediately puss out.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 7, 2012)

Saney said:


> I literally haven't slept since yesterday morning.. this tren is so fucking potent.. i can't believe it.. I took 50mgs of Benadryl and 3mg of Melatonin and NOTHING
> 
> so i purchased the DSIP.. maybe that'll work.. and if not that, then i'll get me some Ambien.
> 
> and i picked up the letro because it was so cheap



Trensomnia sucks ballz.  For the last two days, I've fallen asleep around 3-4am and woken up just a few hrs later.  Are you using DRSEGE brand tren?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Trensomnia sucks ballz.  For the last two days, I've fallen asleep around 3-4am and woken up just a few hrs later.  Are you using DRSEGE brand tren?



I sleep ok on the tren. Trick is to keep you're test dose low-moderate. Say 400 test 600 tren. My only issue is apnea from weight gain.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 7, 2012)

You mean less test than tren?  I've always heard just the opposite.  I just bumped the test up to 1g.  I'm at 1g test, 600mg tren, 100mg deca.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 7, 2012)

Got the gig deal nailed down knigs!  Well sorta.  The kneegro bank says they'll let me know sum10 in a coupla days.  I'm expecting to get it, but there ain't no guarantees.  So, If none of these leads cum thru by the end of next week, I'm gonna bite the bullet for now and take a gig selling Toyotas.  It kinda sucks, but it's better than nothing and car sales are doing okay lately.  So fuck it.


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2012)

This new batch of Tren is the shit.. I must admit, even better than the last..

And SFW, you said you are finished with tren bcause of that Spic/Wop kid is on the way lol 


Yes McGilf, DRSE Tren! Craziest shit i've ever used.. better than Asian Pharma and Kalpa


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 7, 2012)

Werd!  I've gotten tren cough from it a coupla times, so it's straight up!  It's a nice rust color also.  I'm up from repping 155 for 5-6 on inclines when I first got back a month ago to 205x8.  Still a far cry from where I was a year ago.  But, at this rate, I'll be up to 250bw in easily a coupla months.


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2012)

Nb ^


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You mean less test than tren?  I've always heard just the opposite.  I just bumped the test up to 1g.  I'm at 1g test, 600mg tren, 100mg deca.



It's works bro, less sides. I'm on 400 test 575 tren n 50mg dbol - 7 hrs sleep er night!

In other news hit 350 for 10 on the squats! Best thing I eva did was throw away that fkg mountain bike!


----------



## Saney (Sep 8, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> In other news hit 350 for 10 on the squats! Best thing I eva did was throw away that fkg mountain bike!




How dare you Mock the Mountain Bike GODS!!!  Al's Wheels are ten times better than yours! 


P.s. I can squat 315x10


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2012)

Saney said:


> How dare you Mock the Mountain Bike GODS!!!  Al's Wheels are ten times better than yours!
> 
> 
> P.s. I can squat 315x10



Al's got the meaty chest and the stylish goatee, I'm the goddam wheel master in this mfker!


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 8, 2012)

495x5. All I do for legs is 4 working sets of squats

Used to do leg press, extensions, curls etc


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 8, 2012)

Close gripped 365x2 today after rope extensions. just wanted to see if I could do it. Took a lot outa me. Then dropped down to 315 then 275 etc

Prob just stick with 315 and see if I can get 4 sets in the 8-12 rep range for the rest of this abuser. I always gain tons of strength the first month of a blast then it levels off


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 8, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Close gripped 365x2 today after rope extensions. just wanted to see if I could do it. Took a lot outa me. Then dropped down to 315 then 275 etc
> 
> Prob just stick with 315 and see if I can get 4 sets in the 8-12 rep range for the rest of this abuser. I always gain tons of strength the first month of a blast then it levels off



That's some insane shit!  I managed to squat 495x6-8 a few years back.  Then, I ended up having to get my knee drained.  Since I became a NB, I'm just doing 225x10-15 tilll I get the muscle memory back.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 8, 2012)

Ya honestly I'm cool with even 405-455 for reps. I have no desire to be freak jacked. Not doing shows or anything like that and there is attainable goals for me. Legs are big enough. Still a lot of improvement left for upper body. I'm stronger than I look. I saw a nb close gripping 315 today. Not super nb but not jerked either 

Most the monsters at my gym don't even lift heavy weight.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2012)

It's not about the weight it's about the form. Thats what I tell myself cause I'm the weakest on the CT


----------



## Saney (Sep 9, 2012)

werd ^

Got anal this morning!!!


----------



## independent (Sep 9, 2012)

Saney said:


> werd ^
> 
> Got anal this morning!!!



Finally followed the captns advice and fingered your pooper during lhjo?


----------



## Saney (Sep 9, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Finally followed the captns advice and fingered your pooper during lhjo?




lol no! the messican came over and i smushed


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2012)

Saney said:


> lol no! the messican came over and i smushed


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 9, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Gray hair and unjerked, pretty sure thats him.



Actually, I did get into a fist fight with an unlicensed taxi driver in Beijing on new years eve.  The faggot agreed to 100RMB, but then demanded 200RMB when we got back to my place.  I told him I only had 142RMB on me and offered to give it to him, but he wouldn't believe that I didn't have the 200.  I argued with him for almost 30 minutes.  He said "you're just drunk and don't remember.  Let's go to an ATM."  I told him I didn't have my bank card (true) and he still didn't believe me.  I thought that maybe he was having a hard time understanding my Chinese.  So, I called the wife and he cursed her out for marrying a lao wai (foreigner) and called her a whore and told her that her pussy probably stank so bad that she couldn't get a Chinese man.  At that point, I wanted to kill the gook.  So, I told him to fuck his mother and went to get out.  He grabbed me by the jacket and pulled me back in and said we were gonna go down the street and he and his army buddies were gonna "take care of me."  So, I said, we're gonna settle it here and I started punching the fukker in the face till his nose basically exploded.  I kept pounding him till he stopped moving then gtfo of the car and ran back to my building.  That was the most fucked up experience I've ever had.  I've never been in a real fight before in my life.  But, this nig was crazy and I couldn't reason with him.  He seemed unstable and dangerous, so I knew I'd have to fuck his shit up to get away from him.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 9, 2012)

Saney said:


> werd ^
> 
> Got anal this morning!!!



Did it hurt?


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 9, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Actually, I did get into a fist fight with an unlicensed taxi driver in Beijing on new years eve.  The faggot agreed to 100RMB, but then demanded 200RMB when we got back to my place.  I told him I only had 142RMB on me and offered to give it to him, but he wouldn't believe that I didn't have the 200.  I argued with him for almost 30 minutes.  He said "you're just drunk and don't remember.  Let's go to an ATM."  I told him I didn't have my bank card (true) and he still didn't believe me.  I thought that maybe he was having a hard time understanding my Chinese.  So, I called the wife and he cursed her out for marrying a lao wai (foreigner) and called her a whore and told her that her pussy probably stank so bad that she couldn't get a Chinese man.  At that point, I wanted to kill the gook.  So, I told him to fuck his mother and went to get out.  He grabbed me by the jacket and pulled me back in and said we were gonna go down the street and he and his army buddies were gonna "take care of me."  So, I said, we're gonna settle it here and I started punching the fukker in the face till his nose basically exploded.  I kept pounding him till he stopped moving then gtfo of the car and ran back to my building.  That was the most fucked up experience I've ever had.  I've never been in a real fight before in my life.  But, this nig was crazy and I couldn't reason with him.  He seemed unstable and dangerous, so I knew I'd have to fuck his shit up to get away from him.



Lmao god that's awesome. I would have some the same. Then i woulda told him I beat his ass cause I'm jerked off his country's gears


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 9, 2012)

Werd!  Beijing is the craziest fukkin city I've ever seen.  It's fun as hell, but lawless.  It's a great place to live if you make good $.  But, it's an aweful place to live if you're poor.  With all the $ I'm having to give to the ex, I was gonna be poor as fuck working as a teacher.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 9, 2012)

I highly doubt I ever go to any Asian country. I'd just wanna punch all the not hot girls so almost everyone


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2012)

So toms I got the operation on my nuts. Had to drop the gears 3 days ago to get my BP down. After that i gotta LHJO 40x to expel remaining seed


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 10, 2012)

40 times?  That's a lot of LHJO.  I only had to jerk it 20 times.  I was jerkin like crazy and rubbed em all out in a coupla weeks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> 40 times?  That's a lot of LHJO.  I only had to jerk it 20 times.  I was jerkin like crazy and rubbed em all out in a coupla weeks.



I'm aiming for 30 days. Should I run a log?


----------



## CG (Sep 10, 2012)

Saney said:


> Messican called me. I talked to her while i was at my friend's house for a few minutes then told her I'd call her back after I returned home.
> 
> So I get home and get undressed and she texts me "I'm going to bed, big morning ahead of me. Be a good boy. Ttyl."
> 
> ...



Cunt's gettin it from uncle tom "blackie" kunta kinte nig niggerson again. Move on brother. Srs.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 10, 2012)

Just pinned over 5ccs of gear


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 10, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm aiming for 30 days. Should I run a log?



A log is required as set forth in DRSE Reg T.  Said log needs to be up within 72 hours of the vasectomy.  Failure to post said log will result in an automatic 6 months in the gulag.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 10, 2012)

Finally got a gig!  Not really the gig I wanted, but it'll do for now.  Gonna sell Hondas.  I'm told the avg bloke at this place is making around $70k.  That's a lil less than I was making at the bank and I'll be putting in 60+ hrs for it, but fuck it.  That'll buy plenty of gears, cover the $ I gotta give the ex, and my golden coral dates with the gilfs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> A log is required as set forth in DRSE Reg T.  Said log needs to be up within 72 hours of the vasectomy.  Failure to post said log will result in an automatic 6 months in the gulag.



Understood Chairman


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2012)

Anywho, I'm dosed all up with tamazipan with my cawk in hand waiting to have my nutz butchered ... Should probably LHJO in the mean time


----------



## Saney (Sep 11, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Finally got a gig! Not really the gig I wanted, but it'll do for now. Gonna sell Hondas. I'm told the avg bloke at this place is making around $70k. That's a lil less than I was making at the bank and I'll be putting in 60+ hrs for it, but fuck it. That'll buy plenty of gears, cover the $ I gotta give the ex, and my golden coral dates with the gilfs.




Just put your Gook wife and mixed stir fry kids on a tall building and hope another plane crashes


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Finally got a gig!  Not really the gig I wanted, but it'll do for now.  Gonna sell Hondas.  I'm told the avg bloke at this place is making around $70k.  That's a lil less than I was making at the bank and I'll be putting in 60+ hrs for it, but fuck it.  That'll buy plenty of gears, cover the $ I gotta give the ex, and my golden coral dates with the gilfs.



If you earn less than what the alamony payment is, what happens?


----------



## Saney (Sep 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> If you earn less than what the alamony payment is, what happens?



2nd Job "buffing" trannys?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> If you earn less than what the alamony payment is, what happens?



My alimony payment os only around $19k/yr.  I'd have to get a 2nd gig fluffing donkies at the DRSE petting zoo I reckon if I couldn't earn that.  Actually, I talked about that with the ex b4 I left.  That fukkin college where I worked actually came out with a new contract for all the foreign teachers.  They cut our pay by around 25% and made it based on teaching hours rather than a flat base.  That's actually why I didn't go back to Chiner.  The ex basically said I'd have to keep paying her the same $ and find extra work to make up for it.  So, I was gonna be working 70-80 hours a week just to pay her and my rent/eat.  I was only making around $40k in China, which isn't bad over there, but it sucks ass if you're giving half of it up.  I couldn't afford a descent flat and most of my $ was going to her.  I can make twice the $ here.  That's why I didn't go back.


----------



## Saney (Sep 11, 2012)

Making twice as much 40x2.. only giving her half of your old pay = 60k for DRSE gears


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2012)

Pay 20k n get the bitch whacked


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 11, 2012)

Werd.  Then, paying the mortgage on top of that.  I'm still gonna be broke   Luckily, I got a renter paying it right now.  But, if I wanna quit living with the 'rents, I'm still gonna have to pay about $1k a month for rent, plus my mtg.


----------



## Saney (Sep 11, 2012)

Why the fuck do you have to pay a Mortgage if you are paying a place to rent?

sell the fucking house, split it with the wife, then you are without a Mortgage.. you know that coon


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2012)

Saney said:


> Why the fuck do you have to pay a Mortgage if you are paying a place to rent?
> 
> sell the fucking house, split it with the wife, then you are without a Mortgage.. you know that coon



Werd. Then spend the monies on gears, n trannys, n gear pinnin trannie Gilfs!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 11, 2012)

Saney said:


> Why the fuck do you have to pay a Mortgage if you are paying a place to rent?
> 
> sell the fucking house, split it with the wife, then you are without a Mortgage.. you know that coon



Cause I still own the house.  Fortunately, I still got a family living in the crib paying the mortgage.  I only have 7 moar years left on the mtg, then I'll own the house.  Well, the wife will own 75% of it.  I got took to the cleaners in the divorce.  I'll get 25% of the equity whenever that pad is sold.  I just don't wanna give it up till it's paid off.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2012)

You gotta get that ex whacked


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 11, 2012)

Werd!  It's like paying for a car you can't drive no mas.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 11, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, the wife will own 75% of it. I got took to the cleaners in the divorce. I'll get 25% of the equity whenever that pad is sold. I just don't wanna give it up till it's paid off.



Fuck!!!  You couldn't get 50%?  Whack ur Lawyer......... Did she get u for infidelity or sum10?  Keeper?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 11, 2012)

Nah.  She actually didn't capitalize on any of the infidelity. We did it no contest to save $.  The whole divorce only cost about $900.  I just agreed to give her the house so she'd have a crib to move back into when she and my boyz come back to the states in a few years.  I'm not gonna need it since i'm solo.


----------



## Saney (Sep 11, 2012)

whoom!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 11, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nah.  She actually didn't capitalize on any of the infidelity. We did it no contest to save $.  The whole divorce only cost about $900.  I just agreed to give her the house so she'd have a crib to move back into when she and my boyz come back to the states in a few years.  I'm not gonna need it since i'm solo.



Oh Ok........that was pretty cool of you......Thinking about the kids.   Interested to see how ur new gig moving iron goes. I have an "In" with the owner of VW here so I could do that if I want. Just working construction now, but might want to consider moving iron.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 12, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Oh Ok........that was pretty cool of you......Thinking about the kids.   Interested to see how ur new gig moving iron goes. I have an "In" with the owner of VW here so I could do that if I want. Just working construction now, but might want to consider moving iron.



Werd.  she could have held my ballz to the fire to because she caught me with my pants down basically.  I gave her the house for her and my boyz benefit.  You might wanna consider sales.  When I was a banker, that's what I did; selling loans.  Now, I'll be selling cars and Hondas are some of the best selling cars in the US.  This dealership is one of the best in Bham.  I just had an in cause the owner was my customer when I was at the bank.  The hours will suck arse, but it sounds like the $ will be pretty good.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd.  she could have held my ballz to the fire to because she caught me with my pants down basically.  I gave her the house for her and my boyz benefit.  You might wanna consider sales.  When I was a banker, that's what I did; selling loans.  Now, I'll be selling cars and Hondas are some of the best selling cars in the US.  This dealership is one of the best in Bham.  I just had an in cause the owner was my customer when I was at the bank.  The hours will suck arse, but it sounds like the $ will be pretty good.



I hear plenty of Gilfs go for Hondas


----------



## Saney (Sep 12, 2012)

Do I smell Gears?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 12, 2012)

GTGDDbol!!!


----------



## independent (Sep 12, 2012)

If I start doing crossfit will I be banned from the ct?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 12, 2012)

You'll not only be banned.  You'll be sent to the gulag.  Crossfit and all of the faggoty fitness ball shit that goes with it is strictly forbidden under DRSE jurisprudence.  If I were you, I wouldn't even mention it again.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear plenty of Gilfs go for Hondas



Werd.  That's why I took the gig.  I may take a gig working nites at a nursing home if I don't get any action soon.


----------



## Saney (Sep 12, 2012)

Gears!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm thinking of pinning some Merlot tonight. 

Thoughts??

Intravenous??


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 12, 2012)

I ran 2 liters of saline IV in myself last night. No hangover today


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 13, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear plenty of Gilfs go for Hondas



You into banging the elderly?  Practically nobody under the age of 50 buys a new Honda here in the states.  Honda has become the new geezer's Mercury/Oldsmobile.  Luckily for McGilf its these Geezers who have the money.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2012)

So anywho my balls are a little swollen n sore, but I'm toey as hell.

Rubbed out one last night, but couldn't get a shot off this morn. Prob a good hour and no self-facial 

Only 39 moar to all seed is expelled!


----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2012)

Gears gears and more gears...


and McGilf is cut off cause he hurt my feelings the other day.. called me a fag and a Placebo pusher :'(


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 13, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> You into banging the elderly?  Practically nobody under the age of 50 buys a new Honda here in the states.  Honda has become the new geezer's Mercury/Oldsmobile.  Luckily for McGilf its these Geezers who have the money.



Yep.  I bang little old ladies.  I won't go out with a broad who isn't post menopausal.  In fact, I gotta date 2nite with a 52 year old gilf.  I'll prolly take her to the golden coral and get her a nice soft meal.  I'm hoping we can get a sr citizen's discount.


----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm hoping we can get a sr citizen's discount.




Allow this Poor Soul to be an example to the rest of us Not-Bigs... Never stick your dick in a Gook, then move in with her, Marry Her,  give her Mini Gooks, allow her to find out you were fucking TheKeeper, then have a Jerry Springer episode outside while the old Timid Gilf hides behind a bush, then have hot rice thrown on you....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 13, 2012)

The rice wasn't hot at all.  And, gooks and gilfs do make for some great AP.


----------



## independent (Sep 13, 2012)

Im gonna get so jacked.

What is CrossFit? - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The rice wasn't hot at all.  And, gooks and gilfs do make for some great AP.



Especially when they takes some geared wood right in the pooper!


----------



## CG (Sep 13, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im gonna get so jacked.
> 
> What is CrossFit? - YouTube



careful bro. I fucked up my neck doing too many thrusters with that shit

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vortrit (Sep 13, 2012)

So it went down like this. I went to the bar last night and smashed down four pictures of a fine premium American beer (translation: Dog piss), then I walked to the local convenience store for another large can of piss. On my way back I ran into an old friend so we spent much time taking Prips out of a glass elephant, and then... I don't really remember because I have not been to sleep since but my gaping anus series in the CT shall continue soon. Also, I randomly shot more gears into my dick.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 13, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The rice wasn't hot at all.  And, gooks and gilfs do make for some great AP.


----------



## SFW (Sep 13, 2012)

Neomeds contestasis coming today.

AG gear lords will control it and winners will be picked based upon DRSE affiliation, jerkedness, ass kissing, and overall willingness to renounce Jesus Christ as lord and savior. Jewish and middle eastern members have a 43% greater chance of winning btw.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2012)

SFW said:


> Neomeds contestasis coming today.
> 
> AG gear lords will control it and winners will be picked based upon DRSE affiliation, jerkedness, ass kissing, and overall willingness to renounce Jesus Christ as lord and savior. Jewish and middle eastern members have a 43% greater chance of winning btw.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 14, 2012)

Gimmi the gears


----------



## Saney (Sep 14, 2012)

SFW said:


> Neomeds contestasis coming today.
> 
> AG gear lords will control it and winners will be picked based upon DRSE affiliation, jerkedness, ass kissing, and overall willingness to renounce Jesus Christ as lord and savior. Jewish and middle eastern members have a 43% greater chance of winning btw.




GEARS!!!

Wonder who's gonna win this?


----------



## SFW (Sep 14, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/170400-neomeds-free-gear-giveaway.html


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 14, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im gonna get so jacked.
> 
> What is CrossFit? - YouTube



You're now on thin ice.  Also, we couldn't see her asshole!  This is not acceptable.


----------



## independent (Sep 14, 2012)

is this better?

Hot Six Pack Abs- CrossFit knees to elbows Exercise - YouTube


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 14, 2012)

To the gulag!


----------



## independent (Sep 14, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> To the gulag!



is she to young for you?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes.  She's not even old enough for AARP.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 14, 2012)

So I had this gr8 golden coral date with this gilf last nite.  This broad could bout drink me under the table.  I'm all making out with her and shit at the bar and she's got her hand on me cawk.  She was all like "why don't you cum back and cuddle with me."  But, I knew I'd have whiskey dick, so I said we'd get together this weekend.  Gonna go to a football bame with her tomorrow and prolly stay the nite for some AP.  Only catch is she said she's bipolar.  That's a lil bit of a red flag.  Don't think I wanna deal with a whackjob.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 14, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> So I had this gr8 golden coral date with this gilf last nite.  This broad could bout drink me under the table.  I'm all making out with her and shit at the bar and she's got her hand on me cawk.  She was all like "why don't you cum back and cuddle with me."  But, I knew I'd have whiskey dick, so I said we'd get together this weekend.  Gonna go to a football bame with her tomorrow and prolly stay the nite for some AP.  Only catch is she said she's bipolar.  That's a lil bit of a red flag.  Don't think I wanna deal with a whackjob.



My ex is bipolar. Shes a real treat!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> My ex is bipolar. Shes a real treat!



So was my Ex. Definately fuck her, but make sure it's back door, otherwise her BiPolarism might kick in


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 14, 2012)

Werd.  Never been with a bipolar chick before.  It should be interesting.  I hope she's on the upswing when it happens.  Should be a wild ride.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 14, 2012)

My Ex GF was Bi-Polar as well, but I didn't know til she told me after we broke up.....I knew there was a reason she was so whack. 

She did like it in the corn, though.


----------



## Saney (Sep 14, 2012)

bi-polar means they like it in the pooper.. don't be alarmed


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd.  Never been with a bipolar chick before.  It should be interesting.  I hope she's on the upswing when it happens.  Should be a wild ride.



 ....hope it happens on the down swing, then when you trash her pooper you can leave her to wallow in self-pity and blame


----------



## CG (Sep 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> bi-polar means they like it in the pooper.. don't be alarmed



Wait, I thought it meant she occasionally liked broads.... oh nvm thtats the bi that I WANT to be around, not the one I'm ALWAYS around lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2012)

Coming off tren, even after a short run induces homicidal depression 

Moar tren!


----------



## Saney (Sep 15, 2012)

6 vials of Tren E?  ^


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> 6 vials of Tren E?  ^



I got 6 vials of tren ace . . should I run 100mg ED?


----------



## Saney (Sep 15, 2012)

that can be brutal.. lol


----------



## Saney (Sep 15, 2012)

I know my wheelz are not to be compared with anyone's or even TheCaptn's, but how does squatting 325x8 sound?


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 15, 2012)

very respectable^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> I know my wheelz are not to be compared with anyone's or even TheCaptn's, but how does squatting 325x8 sound?



Sounds better than mountain biking!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

yeah but dont legs respond better to higher reps?


----------



## Saney (Sep 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah but dont legs respond better to higher reps?




They do?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

thought everyone always said 12 to 20


----------



## Saney (Sep 15, 2012)

I wouldn't know honestly.. I'm just trying to get some strength with the lower reps then i'll raise the reps for hypertrophy


----------



## Tesla (Sep 15, 2012)

BP was 91/66 tonight. Damm that's low. Too much liquid "C"??


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> I wouldn't know honestly.. I'm just trying to get some strength with the lower reps then i'll raise the reps for hypertrophy



Two options:

Look at pre-exhaust with light leg extensions or lunges for 10-12 reps then hit squats for 10-12 reps.

Or

Do a 5x5 squats then hit leg press or walking lunges for 15-20 reps for 2-3 sets n burn the fk out of then.

I did the last option on tren last year, hitting PRs and got some killer gains


----------



## Saney (Sep 16, 2012)

yea i have my very own leg press in my basement (grandmom's basement), and i'll just do that with high reps following the Squats.. Then I can be Jerked like TheCaptn


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 16, 2012)

Tesla said:


> BP was 91/66 tonight. Damm that's low. Too much liquid "C"??



How did u take it? If it wasn't done manually (bp cuff/stethoscope) or by a monitor or other machine that costs thousands then it wasn't accurate.


----------



## Saney (Sep 16, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> How did u take it? If it wasn't done manually (bp cuff/stethoscope) or by a monitor or other machine that costs thousands then it wasn't accurate.




my BP machine is from walmart and i know it's good cause i paid 34.99 for it


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 16, 2012)

AP finally!  But this broad takes like 3 meds just for sleep and one for bipolar.  Otherwise, she seems pretty stable.  Also likes to smoke tree.


----------



## independent (Sep 16, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> AP finally!  But this broad takes like 3 meds just for sleep and one for bipolar.  Otherwise, she seems pretty stable.  Also likes to smoke tree.



Negged for no ap story.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 16, 2012)

Shit.  Almost forgot.  We met some of her mates at a hotel on the capus for some partying post game.  We were gonna come back home after the game, but she hinted that "I'm sure they're still renting rooms.... just sayin."  So, I figured she was g2g.  I was a little worried cause I'd had lots to drink and forgot to take my VitC before I left.  Anyhoo, long story short, we turned in around 8:00 and got straight down to bidness, pounding it for about an hour.  I think the gears helped a lot.  Otherwise, after getting all burnt in the hot sun during the game along with coldies, taquila, and prips, I'd prolly have been in bad shape.  It was a lil disappointing cause she wasn't nearly as energetic as the previous gilf who was always up for 2 or even 3 rounds sometimes.  Still descent AP.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 16, 2012)

How old was the bipolar gilf? 60s?


----------



## SFW (Sep 16, 2012)

Fall bulker?

1.5 grams/wk of test
30-40 iu's of Slin ed 
125 mgs of anadrol ed 
Cheque or halo pre-workout


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> How old was the bipolar gilf? 60s?



Nah, only 52.  Not so sure about this one tho.  She looks all of 52 and the bipolar things scares the fuck outta me.  No coparison with the previous gilf.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> Fall bulker?
> 
> 1.5 grams/wk of test
> 30-40 iu's of Slin ed
> ...



JFC! You're gonna need a new liver.  Why no tren, EQ, or deca?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)

Saney said:


> yea i have my very own leg press in my basement (grandmom's basement), and i'll just do that with high reps following the Squats.. Then I can be Jerked like TheCaptn



dang...wish i did....i want a full line of late 80s nautilus....saw em all for sell on ebay for 200 bucks a piece....but i had just bought 1100 dollar tv


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> Fall bulker?
> 
> 1.5 grams/wk of test
> 30-40 iu's of Slin ed
> ...



oh crap


----------



## Saney (Sep 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dang...wish i did....i want a full line of late 80s nautilus....saw em all for sell on ebay for 200 bucks a piece....but i had just bought 1100 dollar tv



TV's > Leg Press


----------



## Tesla (Sep 16, 2012)

Rage Against The Machine - Testify Music Video - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 17, 2012)

Saney said:


> TV's > Leg Press



Saney has the BestHomeGym! 

Complete with used and abused roids doll!


----------



## Saney (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 17, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> JFC! You're gonna need a new liver.  Why no tren, EQ, or deca?



I cant gain mass on tren. Only recomp. Plus Deca and EQ do nothing. placebos basically.

And a certain dutchman better send saney and i (1) pillow case each of assorted gears very soon. He's lucky i dont know where he lives or i would hang him from a balcony by his ankles and demand gears.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> I cant gain mass on tren. Only recomp. Plus Deca and EQ do nothing. placebos basically.
> 
> And a certain dutchman better send saney and i (1) pillow case each of assorted gears very soon. He's lucky i dont know where he lives or i would hang him from a balcony by his ankles and demand gears.



Ever tried MENT? It's like tren on a mountain bike


----------



## Saney (Sep 18, 2012)

tren on tricycle?


----------



## Saney (Sep 18, 2012)

tren on tricycle?


----------



## SFW (Sep 18, 2012)

I was looking at ment, yeah. Is it more potent than tren? 

Gonna pin a small amount of some new tren ace intravenous using a slin pin. (maybe 1-2 units worth) This is the absolute fastest way to assess bunkness. If i start weezing and experiencing mild heart attack symptoms, then its g2g.


----------



## Saney (Sep 18, 2012)

Never more have I wanted you to have a heart attack until now  ^


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 18, 2012)

Just chilling surfing AG, with my brand new mac


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 18, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Just chilling surfing AG, with my brand new mac



I never realized you're a nigger Chico


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> I cant gain mass on tren. Only recomp. Plus Deca and EQ do nothing. placebos basically.
> 
> And a certain dutchman better send saney and i (1) pillow case each of assorted gears very soon. He's lucky i dont know where he lives or i would hang him from a balcony by his ankles and demand gears.



I'm thinking of throwing in some methyltrienolone @ 3-4mg/day.  Ever thought about using it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 18, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm thinking of throwing in some methyltrienolone @ 3-4mg/day.  Ever thought about using it?



Sounds like a great abuser!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 18, 2012)

Uphill landscapin', corn stabbin', pole smokers is what youse all is!!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 18, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Uphill landscapin', corn stabbin', pole smokers is what youse all is!!!




Do yourself a favor and stop skipping Leg Day


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 19, 2012)

Been having a hard time SFW lately.  Been working 10hrs/day then the gilf's all wanting me to spend time with her.  I shoulda just stuck to LHJO for the time being.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 19, 2012)

SFW before work.
SFGilf after work.
GICH!


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 20, 2012)

Gears


----------



## Saney (Sep 20, 2012)

Free Gears?


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 20, 2012)

Saney said:


> Free Gears?



Bunk bathtub gears


----------



## Saney (Sep 20, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Bunk bathtub gears



SFW has some of it, we'll see what he thinks.


----------



## SFW (Sep 20, 2012)

Ill know by tomorrow night if my sleep goes to shit and i wake up drenched every 2 hrs. Ive pinned 30 units since tuesday. Should hit me like a freight train soon.


----------



## Saney (Sep 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> Ill know by tomorrow night if my sleep goes to shit and i wake up drenched every 2 hrs. Ive pinned 30 units since tuesday. Should hit me like a freight train soon.




There're all bunk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm wore out as fuck 2nite.  The gilf got tore up last nite and couldn't drive home.  So, I did the right thing and took her to a hotel for a nite of AP.  First time I went down onher and she was loud as fuck.  Unfortunately, the helmet was piss poor.  She's only a head bobber.  Not like saney's chick who deep throats and digs bukakes.

BTW, you gotta put that in your siggy. If nothing else, it's a great advert since she's rockin the IM Labs t-shirt.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 21, 2012)

I hear she's preggo with Saney's twins..... Again


----------



## SFW (Sep 21, 2012)

omg was that Graig? I thought it was some new chick. She sure slimmed down a bit.


----------



## Saney (Sep 21, 2012)

lol it was not Craig! LOLOLOL

Yes, it is a new chick. and she is down for a Golden Shower..

I also took videos of Ass to mouth.. anyone wanna see that?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm down for some ATM


----------



## independent (Sep 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm down for some ATM



Just stick your finger in your pooper during lhjo. gich.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 23, 2012)

POST the ATMs!!!!!!!!

In other nuze.  Talk about a gilf situation.  So, gilf2 calls me up at work and tells me her friends are all having an Auburn post game football party and it's usually a spend the nite party (turns out she just wanted me to spend the nite with her).  I get there and gilf is already phucked up.  I drank a few coldies and we both smoked a few hits from the host dude's pinch hitter.  After this, she's about to pass out, so I ask her where we're gonna crash, and she's all like "I dunno.  He may not be okay with us both crashing here.  Maybe we should get a hotel again."  So, now I'm getting pist, cause she must have already known we both couldn't crash there.  Dude's going thru some custody shit and can't have other couples crashing and fukkin in his spare bedrooms.  I wasn't cool with dropping cash again for a room.  The AP wasn't that good the last time.

But, dig this knigs!  All the sudden, the gilf that I was all carzy over from 2 years back shoots me a txt outta nowhere and says "come to the xxxxxxx bar."  I've been hoping to hear from that gilf since I got back to the US&A, but thought that was history.  So, I told gilf2 that I had an emergency come up and had to run.  I apologized and gtfo.  So, I spent the rest of the evening catching up with the previous gilf.  I was even sad when she decided to leave at 1am.  But, she sen tme a txt on the way home saying how it was cool to catch up.  I told the gilf it was surreal and it better not be the last time I hear from her.  Funny how shit works out sometimes.  

Yeah, I guess that was kinda mushy and ghey for the CT.  But, drunkeness and prips were involved throughout the nite.


----------



## Saney (Sep 23, 2012)

Keeper? lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 23, 2012)

Saney said:


> Keeper? lol



One after the keeper I thinks


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 23, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> POST the ATMs!!!!!!!!
> 
> In other nuze.  Talk about a gilf situation.  So, gilf2 calls me up at work and tells me her friends are all having an Auburn post game football party and it's usually a spend the nite party (turns out she just wanted me to spend the nite with her).  I get there and gilf is already phucked up.  I drank a few coldies and we both smoked a few hits from the host dude's pinch hitter.  After this, she's about to pass out, so I ask her where we're gonna crash, and she's all like "I dunno.  He may not be okay with us both crashing here.  Maybe we should get a hotel again."  So, now I'm getting pist, cause she must have already known we both couldn't crash there.  Dude's going thru some custody shit and can't have other couples crashing and fukkin in his spare bedrooms.  I wasn't cool with dropping cash again for a room.  The AP wasn't that good the last time.
> 
> ...




U need to up your gears and get on an AI like yesterday


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 23, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> U need to up your gears and get on an AI like yesterday



Werd, the Jew must a sold you bunk tren. No-one gets mushy on trenasis


----------



## Saney (Sep 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd, the Jew must a sold you bunk tren. No-one gets mushy on trenasis





lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh yeah.  The only reason I even gave a fuck is because I was hoping to go backdoor on the gilf and force her into an ATM.  Otherwise, I don't give a shit.


----------



## Saney (Sep 24, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Oh yeah.  The only reason I even gave a fuck is because I was hoping to go backdoor on the gilf and force her into an ATM.  Otherwise, I don't give a shit.




Tren kicking in?


----------



## Saney (Sep 24, 2012)

Had blood shoot out really bad with a starfish injection


did 9 sets of back exercises just now. Bent over BB rows under hand, DB rows, and upper back rows.. i'll add in some Pull downs next time


----------



## independent (Sep 24, 2012)

Saney said:


> Had blood shoot out really bad with a starfish injection
> 
> 
> did 9 sets of back exercises just now. Bent over BB rows under hand, DB rows, and upper back rows.. i'll add in some Pull downs next time



Only 9 sets for back? No wonder youre so unjerked.


----------



## Saney (Sep 24, 2012)

i know!!!!

i need to do MOAR!!!


----------



## independent (Sep 24, 2012)

Saney said:


> i know!!!!
> 
> i need to do MOAR!!!



I would just up the dosage to compensate for the lack of effort.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 24, 2012)

Saney said:


> Tren kicking in?



Werd.  I had to take some nolva after the last post.  Anyhoo, I asked the gilf to go to dinner with me and she was all like "given out past situation, I don't think it's a good idea."  So, I reckon gilf2 will have to suffice for now dammit.  

Sold my first whip on Sat.  Those are some long friggin hours.  8:30am till 8:00pm today.  Got tomorrow off, so I'll prolly SFLegs then hit gilf2 up for some AP.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 24, 2012)

Saney said:


> Had blood shoot out really bad with a starfish injection
> 
> 
> did 9 sets of back exercises just now. Bent over BB rows under hand, DB rows, and upper back rows.. i'll add in some Pull downs next time



Ur sposed to shoot it into ur glute, not the rim of your arsehole.  But, I made that mistake the first coupla times.  The resulting balloon knot is a friggin bitch.


----------



## Saney (Sep 24, 2012)

lol ^


----------



## SFW (Sep 24, 2012)

7mls of jnt tren since last tuesday.

Slept like baby jesus and feeling very calm and relaxed. 


Best $6.66 i ever spent!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 24, 2012)

You're cursed now.  You've sold your soul for $6.66.  You are pure evil!


----------



## SFW (Sep 24, 2012)

Im cursed with bunk gears!!!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 24, 2012)

lol guess i'll throw it out


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 24, 2012)

I refuse to read any of this tripe but a 904 page thread is god damn impressive.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 24, 2012)

SFW said:


> Im cursed with bunk gears!!!!



You should only buy from DRSEGE.  If you get the tren cough, then you know you're G2G.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2012)

Speaking of the DRSEGE, I got some MENT on order! The grand poobah of the trens!


----------



## Saney (Sep 25, 2012)

wanna hear about this ment


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2012)

Saney said:


> wanna hear about this ment



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...18299-ment-methylnortestosterone-acetate.html

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Sep 25, 2012)

hmm... and u have some on the way?


----------



## SFW (Sep 25, 2012)

Will the capts legs grow on this shit or nah? 

Anywho, gears and so on..


----------



## Saney (Sep 25, 2012)

About to get some Asian Pharma Tren up in my starfish


----------



## SFW (Sep 25, 2012)

and can MENT make me much taller and nordic looking? FUCKING ANSWER ME!

Anyway m1t abuser in the works. Should be nice to add along to the cutblends.

Hopefully my gears dont get lost in the mail or some shit.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 25, 2012)

Awesome SFLegz today.  It's gonna be hard to walk or sit tomorrow.  Gotta get a deltg full of tren/test then work for 12 hrs.  Gonna try to SFW around 8:30pm.  Also doing some gilf/milf hunting to replace the bipolar gilf.


----------



## Saney (Sep 25, 2012)

bipolar women might be fun!!!


----------



## SFW (Sep 25, 2012)

OCT 11TH!


----------



## Saney (Sep 25, 2012)

I better get something.. or i'm getting 7 infections


----------



## SFW (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 25, 2012)

Anyway, sleep is completely destroyed. Not sure what was up with the last JnT swamp water batch but this darker shit is fucking christs blood!


----------



## Saney (Sep 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> Anyway, sleep is completely destroyed. Not sure what was up with the last JnT swamp water batch but this darker shit is fucking christs blood!




How dare you say good things about the swamp!!! only that Old Mountain Biker has such rights!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2012)

Saney said:


> hmm... and u have some on the way?



Werd! 60mls! Plus a shitload of DRSEGE cut mix. Not sure if it's the same strength as JnT thou. 50mg of Test-Tren-Mast per ml.


----------



## Saney (Sep 26, 2012)

kalpa cut mix is 50mg each.

and what did the Ment cost you?? I was looking to get me some as well.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 26, 2012)

Cant wait to start this cycle. Someone have a new liver for me? I'll be needing a transplant.


----------



## Saney (Sep 26, 2012)

Chest day today!! i'm modifying my workouts so i can go less heavy and add in more sets/reps

Bench Press: 295x8, 305x5, 315x3  i'm weak (but not weak like the Captn)

Incline DB Press: 50'sx15, 55'sx15, 60'sx12, 65'sx12


 thats all for now.. as my body adjusts i'll be adding in more.. like some Flies.. my chest needs sculpting MAJORLY!!


----------



## SFW (Sep 26, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You should only buy from DRSEGE.  If you get the tren cough, then you know you're G2G.



You get it from the jew watered down. I get it from Iakat with black light shrink wrap....


----------



## SFW (Sep 26, 2012)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> Cant wait to start this cycle. Someone have a new liver for me? I'll be needing a transplant.



You better get uber jerked from iakats 15 vials GDI!


----------



## SFW (Sep 26, 2012)

Saney said:


> Chest day today!! i'm modifying my workouts so i can go less heavy and add in more sets/reps
> 
> Bench Press: 295x8, 305x5, 315x3  i'm weak (but not weak like the Captn)
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need Trenaxyl from kalpa.


----------



## Saney (Sep 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> Sounds like you need Trenaxyl from kalpa.




On the way NIGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gonna be going from Prop and Ace to Enth and enth soon.. shit is going to be Biblical!


----------



## SFW (Sep 26, 2012)

Word to Iakats mother!


----------



## SFW (Sep 26, 2012)

If Iakat was a bicycle, id ride him all day.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 26, 2012)

Gonna be super jerked. Fuck. I'll need letro. Otherwise I'm gonna be rocking a sports bra to the show.


----------



## SFW (Sep 26, 2012)

OCT 11th = 

Me


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 26, 2012)

Time to bring a camera to the gym. I'm in need of a myspace moment.


----------



## SFW (Sep 26, 2012)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> Gonna be super jerked. Fuck. I'll need letro. Otherwise I'm gonna be rocking a sports bra to the show.



Chemone


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 26, 2012)

Any one of you noobs ever tried doing this pose in front of the mirror as your plowing? LOL


----------



## Saney (Sep 26, 2012)

Chemone is overpriced.. 

same shit is found everywhere.. found in your local SandFilled Weight Gym


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 26, 2012)

saney, i've had so much shitty letro in the past. Either i had bad luck or just ran into all the bad ones. Iron dragon was heralded as one of the good ones, same with research stop and innovative research. None of em worked.


----------



## SFW (Sep 26, 2012)

well its so risky now a days with these research joints. at least chem one is tried and true.

Is Purchase peptide still around? Maybe min should hit them up 



nah dont do that min.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> well its so risky now a days with these research joints. at least chem one is tried and true.
> 
> Is Purchase peptide still around? Maybe min should hit them up
> 
> ...




omg. i will haunt you for the poor advice given yesterday. Really a gullible moment.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll stick with chemone though. seems reputable enough. They've been around since....... 07? 08?


----------



## SFW (Sep 26, 2012)

prob longer. ive been using them since that time frame. flavored too.


----------



## Saney (Sep 26, 2012)

Sand Filled Chems or gtfo


----------



## SFW (Sep 26, 2012)

min have u been formally introduced to JNT inc? a sister company of Yoked and orange. free soiled sock with evert order of pork fried rice


----------



## Saney (Sep 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> min have u been formally introduced to JNT inc? a sister company of Yoked and orange. free soiled sock with evert order of pork fried rice



My guess is, no.

Orange and Jaundice?


----------



## SFW (Sep 26, 2012)

orange and jaundiced always methylate everything to ensure imminent liver failure. that is _*their*_ _*policy*_.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 26, 2012)

nope.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> min have u been formally introduced to JNT inc? a sister company of Yoked and orange. free soiled sock with evert order of pork fried rice



Best Jaundice ever!


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm back Niggers. Didn't go anywhere just came back tho.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> I'm back Niggers. Didn't go anywhere just came back tho.


----------



## independent (Sep 27, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> I'm back Niggers. Didn't go anywhere just came back tho.



probably was sick from bunk peptides.


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> probably was sick from bunk peptides.


From axioted and twist


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 27, 2012)

Steroids have ruined my marriage


----------



## independent (Sep 27, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Steroids have ruined my marriage



that was me.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 27, 2012)

I love how a buncha people chimed in about tren on a marriage forum


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2012)

Lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 27, 2012)

Saney said:


> Chemone is overpriced..
> 
> same shit is found everywhere.. found in your local SandFilled Weight Gym



Chemone is pricey.  But, their VitC has never failed me.  1ml of that shit and u got diamond cutting wood for 3 days.  I kinda wish I'd bout from them last time.  I'm having to take 2ml just to be on the safe side with the watered down shit I got now.  The new gilf wussed out on me the other nite.  But, I'm taking her out tomorrow nite and plan on pounding her to oblivion.  So, I'll prolly take 3ml even if it makes my eyeballs explode.  

The nig from the bank called me and told me it was a done deal this afternoon.  So, I get to leave the car gig soon!  I plan on celebrating tomorrow!  So, it's gonna be shots and AP 2mor nite.  I'm almost tempted to quit tomorrow so I don't have to pull 12 hrs on sat.  But, I don't want to fuck shit up there just in case.


----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2012)

^ yea Pricey.. I have a better place that is a little cheaper and you can Ask Al, it's the best stuff he's ever used.


Anyhow, I've been eating better and staying light on the carbs... Weighed 237 today. 7lbs to go!


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 28, 2012)

^^Damn Saney I didn't know you weighed that much^^^


----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> ^^Damn Saney I didn't know you weighed that much^^^




i'm pure fatness.. ask SFW.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 28, 2012)

268 and just added drol today


----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> 268 and just added drol today




lol holy shit


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> 268 and just added drol today



How tall you bro?


----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> How tall you bro?




He is 6'2


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2012)

Saney said:


> He is 6'2



Dayem. Biggest e-knigg on the CT!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 28, 2012)

Fuck!  Goodskie is the biggest of the bigs on the CT.  I don't think I could whey that much no matter how much gears I pinned or how much I 8.  The heaviest I've ever been was 262 fully dressed.  That was for about a day.  On tren, I generally can't get past about 245.  Right now I'm stuck at 225, but lean.


----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2012)

237 and abs are starting to pop through the fatness.. pictures to come when i hit 230 and i'll shave


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone remember the legend GG Allin? lol  One of my old mates saw him live and stood in the back cause dude used to throw shit at the crowd.

GG Allin - Bite It You Scum - YouTube


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 28, 2012)

It's hard as fuck to eat right now. Worse than dieting. All I eat is garbage to gain weight. I'm still seriously nb


----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> It's hard as fuck to eat right now. Worse than dieting. All I eat is garbage to gain weight. I'm still seriously nb



Figures


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 28, 2012)

Saney said:


> Figures




Thats what we all have


----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2012)

weak^^^


----------



## Tesla (Sep 28, 2012)

Saney said:


> I have a better place that is a little cheaper and you can Ask Al, it's the best stuff he's ever used.



No lie.........shit is bomb and they always have sales.......Major league wood and great BP med.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> It's hard as fuck to eat right now. Worse than dieting. All I eat is garbage to gain weight. I'm still seriously nb



I hit 250 a while back on a tonne of gearz and stuffing myself full of roast meat n sweet potato. Wheezed like a Jewish whore with a sinus infection just walking up the stairs


----------



## Saney (Sep 29, 2012)

335lbs x 6 squats


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 29, 2012)

Damn, I ain't been able to SFW for 3 days.  Got another Golden Coral date tomorrow, so may not be able to tomorrow either.  I ditched the gig selling whips since I'm gonna start the bank gig next week.   Back to the 8-5 sched!  Gonna pound a few natty ices then hit the hay.  Wish I had some xannies!

I tried saney's dude, but the fukker never responded!


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 29, 2012)

Get some from your doc. I'm stocking up for my next tren abuser.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd like to.  But, I been seeing the same doc since I was 19.  I think he'd call bullshit if I told him I was having anxiety attacks and asked for xanny.  He's a real uptight jew (literally).  I'd prolly have to go to a different doc, which I might do at some point.  I could order from WP again.  But, I hate to pay the fukkin WU fee.  I got some passion flower herb at a head shop recently.  It's kinda like a mild form of xanny.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 29, 2012)

I wouldn't fuck with xanies if u can get a constant supply. I've been through withdrawal and tapering off isn't too hard but coming off cold turkey would be a fucking nightmare. Also depends on his much u take. Prob good to stay away from if u can. I literally wouldn't sleep without it on tren so I try to stay away from then other then tren blasts


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 29, 2012)

Werd.  Tren hasn't ever caused me insomnia for some reason.  I just dig xannies for recreational use.  It's kinda fun to zone out occasionally on a weekend.  Only problem is I go into slow motion and I can't AP on it.  I like to drink with it also.  Phenibut was a great alternative.  But, you pretty much get withdraw immediately when you stop taking it, even after a few days.


----------



## Saney (Sep 30, 2012)

just got word on some more Tren and Sust coming from WP!!!!


about nigger time!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 30, 2012)

you getting those Asia Pharm Tren amps?


----------



## Saney (Sep 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> you getting those Asia Pharm Tren amps?




Asian Pharma Vials Trenbolic x 2, Sustabolic x 2... 

"please bump me. thank you come again"

Sure thing NEEEE GROW


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 30, 2012)

EDIT: Retlaw is gay


----------



## independent (Sep 30, 2012)

Saney said:


> Asian Pharma Vials Trenbolic x 2, Sustabolic x 2...
> 
> "please bump me. thank you come again"
> 
> Sure thing NEEEE GROW



did you hit the lotto?


----------



## Saney (Sep 30, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> did you hit the lotto?




I decided college wasn't important and decided to give one last attempt at being Jerked and Tan


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 30, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Get some from your doc. I'm stocking up for my next tren abuser.



I ordered some Val from a seedy online pharma place.  I hope they're legit.  If not, I give up.  I'll just find a new doc and tell him my hair hurts and my teeth itch.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 30, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I ordered some Val from a seedy online pharma place.  I hope they're legit.  If not, I give up.  I'll just find a new doc and tell him my hair hurts and my teeth itch.



Lmao that should work for sure. I believe 10mgs Valium is roughly equal to 2mg Xanax

so take 50mgs and pound a 5th GICH!


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 1, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn, I ain't been able to SFW for 3 days.  Got another Golden Coral date tomorrow, so may not be able to tomorrow either.  I ditched the gig selling whips since I'm gonna start the bank gig next week.   Back to the 8-5 sched!  Gonna pound a few natty ices then hit the hay.  Wish I had some xannies!
> 
> I tried saney's dude, but the fukker never responded!



Did you happen to have an asian wife? Off topic, yes i know.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 1, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> I wouldn't fuck with xanies if u can get a constant supply. I've been through withdrawal and tapering off isn't too hard but coming off cold turkey would be a fucking nightmare. Also depends on his much u take. Prob good to stay away from if u can. I literally wouldn't sleep without it on tren so I try to stay away from then other then tren blasts



You can always use research chem GABAnergics similar in strength or even more powerful. Legally obtained.


----------



## Saney (Oct 1, 2012)

You're all small.


----------



## CG (Oct 1, 2012)

Somehow "international chest Monday "and "eat a bunch of Mexican food and forget how to wipe your ass day" coincide today at my gym


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 1, 2012)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> Did you happen to have an asian wife? Off topic, yes i know.



Say what?  I thought you knew I was married to a Chinese broad.  We were married for 11 years.  She was the real deal/import, not an Asian American like yourself.  Well, she is a US citizen now.  


@Goodskie.  I know what u mean.  I stayed on phenibut for about a week cause I felt like shit when I stopped.  I could function ok on it, but my head was a little cloudy.  I stopped abruptly and felt like shit for a week.  I was nervous and shakey and couldn't sleep for shit.  I'm just planning on taking a couple at bedtime for sleep.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 1, 2012)

JFC!  Eversince I been taking GHRP6/CJC1295 I've been eating about 5000 cals/day and shitting about 8 times/day.  Thank god for prepH.  My arsehole is on fire.  I knew you knigs would wanna know about this.  GICH!


----------



## Saney (Oct 1, 2012)

So... 5k calories a day and you're a NB?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 1, 2012)

No, I'm 225.  So, I'm back to big status.  Just not XXbig yet.  I've only been using the 'tides for a coupla weeks now.


----------



## Saney (Oct 1, 2012)

high 230's for me.. can't stop eating tons of meat before bed lol (not penis)


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 1, 2012)

I been pinning the peptides at night and eating a shitload of cheese and milk before bed.  The tides stimulate the hell out of your apetite.  That's about the only way I can gain weight.


----------



## Saney (Oct 1, 2012)

Just eat bagels all day.. you'll get BIG!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 1, 2012)

Them shits are hard to eet.  It takes forever.  BTW, chicks don't dig those boxer briefs.  You gotta get some regular boxers knig. lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 1, 2012)

Damn!  An old high school mate of mine just got outta prison recently (for the 2nd time) and he's posting up all these vids tryin'a get a new band together.

Cream Puff War - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Oct 2, 2012)

all my girls love my tight briefs, shows off my cute butt


----------



## SFW (Oct 2, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn!  An old high school mate of mine just got outta prison recently (for the 2nd time) and he's posting up all these vids tryin'a get a new band together.
> 
> Cream Puff War - YouTube



Whats the band name gonna be? The soap droppers?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 2, 2012)

Saney said:


> all my girls love my tight briefs, shows off my cute butt



True that!


----------



## Saney (Oct 2, 2012)

Did my chest workout 

only frowning cause i had no improvement on my bench press from last week 

305x5, 315x3, 325x1, 330x0 (Fell on me)

Incline DB Press: 70x10x2, 75x10x, 80x10, 85x10

DB Fly: 20x10, 25x10, 30x10, 35x10, 40x10, 45x10 ... felt strong like Azza!!!


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 2, 2012)

Saney said:


> Did my chest workout
> 
> only frowning cause i had no improvement on my bench press from last week
> 
> ...


That's a good bench of course except for that last set


----------



## Saney (Oct 2, 2012)

Werd!!! the 325 went up like it was cake... added the 2 1/2's to each side. and it felt like a hundred tons... gay shit


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 2, 2012)

Saney I bet if you skip the 325 and go 330 you will get it.


----------



## Saney (Oct 2, 2012)

maybe


----------



## Tesla (Oct 2, 2012)

Gearsasis?


----------



## Saney (Oct 2, 2012)

Gears?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 2, 2012)

Saney said:


> Gears?


----------



## Saney (Oct 3, 2012)

Did 10 sets of Back today!!!!

and upped the weight on everything!! don't ask the amount of weight cause i won't tell because i'm ashamed 

However, it felt good!! and the Asian Pharm placebos i'm using are of the best quality!!!


----------



## SFW (Oct 3, 2012)

Who is that unjerked skeletor in board shorts and backwards hat above u? I demand to know GDI!


----------



## Saney (Oct 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> Who is that unjerked skeletor in board shorts and backwards hat above u? I demand to know GDI!




some not big who gets his Juice from a Jew LOL


----------



## SFW (Oct 3, 2012)

Yous are lucky bft forgot his password or he'd have a few unkind things to say about all of this unjerkedness.


----------



## Saney (Oct 3, 2012)

fuck BFT!!!

And SFW, i'm afraid if we don't hold hands next week, we can't be friends anymore... sorry


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> Who is that unjerked skeletor in board shorts and backwards hat above u? I demand to know GDI!



I'll have you know a stylish goatee will always be stylish goddamit! 

In other news, gears!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> Who is that unjerked skeletor in board shorts and backwards hat above u? I demand to know GDI!


----------



## CG (Oct 3, 2012)

11 sets on legs. Bang bang nigga


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 3, 2012)

Fuck!  I suffered from trensomnia and nightsweats last nite.  I slept from 3:40am till around 7:50.  But still got in a good sfw session.  Did 19 total sets on back, 12 on bis and 4 sets of hangin' leg raises.  I'm friggin beat 2nite.  Up to 230 today tho!  Gonna chill 2mor and take the gilf out for dinner and hopefully drinks and AP afterward.  

Speaking of gilfs.  I set up a profile on POF 2day and that's gotta stand for plenty of fatties.  IDK if it's just here in Bama, but it seems like the broads I really wanna hook up with ain't responding.  Yet, the ones that keep chatting me up are always the fatties that I never contacted.  Seems like I was getting moar action last time around.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 3, 2012)

Al sucks goat dick.

Also, I hope Prince don't suddenly make a stop around a corner because Curt James will be right inside of his asshole. CJ needs to put lube on that bald ugly head.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 3, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Al sucks goat dick.
> 
> Also, I hope Prince don't suddenly make a stop around a corner because Curt James will be right inside of his asshole. CJ needs to put lube on that bald ugly head.



How is your 9-5 as Mcdonalds management going for ya?


----------



## bmw (Oct 4, 2012)

where's the trannies???


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm too tired to LHJO


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Fuck!  I suffered from trensomnia and nightsweats last nite.  I slept from 3:40am till around 7:50.  But still got in a good sfw session.  Did 19 total sets on back, 12 on bis and 4 sets of hangin' leg raises.  I'm friggin beat 2nite.  Up to 230 today tho!  Gonna chill 2mor and take the gilf out for dinner and hopefully drinks and AP afterward.
> 
> Speaking of gilfs.  I set up a profile on POF 2day and that's gotta stand for plenty of fatties.  IDK if it's just here in Bama, but it seems like the broads I really wanna hook up with ain't responding.  Yet, the ones that keep chatting me up are always the fatties that I never contacted.  Seems like I was getting moar action last time around.



Nice numbers king. Lookin pretty damn good for a formerly ungeared gringo living on a rice patty in Chiner lol

Just hit up one of the fatties

They try a lot harder and will let you go a little further than normal.


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

In other nuze

You kniggs know you wanna vote for me!
Whirrled farmer Chiner gmp who FDA approved gearsasis!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/171277-thecaptns-500-gear-giveaway-vote-here.html

GYCH


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

Need a membership verification: SILAUHUAHHAUHA is DRSE? I see him flying the banner


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Need a membership verification: SILAUHUAHHAUHA is DRSE? I see him flying the banner



Werd! Sil made the grade


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

235lbs!!! abs are popping through!!! pushing big weight and looking like a skinny whore.. i love it


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

saney said:


> 235lbs!!! Abs are popping through!!! Pushing big weight and looking like a skinny whore.. I love it



jelly knigg. Straight jelly


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

I ain't some jelly before bed last night also.. good shit


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh and it looks like WP finally has a great deal out there.. may be worth looking into


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/w...t-you-10ml-testosterone-free.html#post2944389


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

Sent TwisT a message just now

"just thought I'd stop by and remind you that you're a fucking nigger.

Keep up the good work"


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 4, 2012)

Where's the jewboy?


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Where's the jewboy?




lol


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2012)

Tosh Mannequin?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 4, 2012)

Zackaly!  He promised me 30ml free in exchange for updated junk pics.  He's got the junk pics and I have no gears!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 4, 2012)

Working on a new milf for a new AP story.  Shit's been slow up in this house.  We need saney's ATM vid!

Since I been on POF, I got fat chicks tugging on my jock.  I'm thinking about giving it a shot.  That's the place to be if you wanna just tag a fatty quick  who doesn't have a credit card. lol


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

hopefully you get that 30ml of Test E soon bro... i can smell your NB ass from here.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 4, 2012)

That's just BO from the gym earlier.  I'm close to getting my big back.  Hit legz hard today.  Pre-exhausted with 4 sets of 15-25 leg ext, then hit squats 4xfail with 225.  With the DRSEGE gears, it seems like I gain mass every friggin time I SFW.


----------



## Saney (Oct 4, 2012)

lol good..

hopefully you get them soon


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2012)

Supp Jews. I just pinned 5ml of test n deca just to see how bunk DRSEGE really is.

Standing by for the placebo effect


----------



## CG (Oct 5, 2012)

If I don't beat kos in this wp gear contest I might hang myself!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 5, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> If I don't beat kos in this wp gear contest I might hang myself!!




might lose alot of weight doing that


----------



## Saney (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyway! I squatted 335lbs 6 times today!!! yay!! my goal is to do 350lbsx10 like the Captain!


----------



## CG (Oct 5, 2012)

Saney said:


> might lose alot of weight doing that



Funny..


----------



## Saney (Oct 5, 2012)

Weighing in @ 234 

but i just ate a Cheese Steak with Onions, Mushrooms, and Mayo.. now i'll be fat again


----------



## CG (Oct 5, 2012)

Saney said:


> Weighing in @ 234
> 
> but i just ate a Cheese Steak with Onions, Mushrooms, and Mayo.. now i'll be fat again



Welcome back to th club nigga


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2012)

Saney said:


> Anyway! I squatted 335lbs 6 times today!!! yay!! my goal is to do 350lbsx10 like the Captain!



Goddamit I need moar gearz!

I read an article stating 8-12 week oral abusers used to be the norm.


----------



## Saney (Oct 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Goddamit I need moar gearz!
> 
> I read an article stating 8-12 week oral abusers used to be the norm.




Its true... just some orals are so toxic that ppl took that as a new norm.. Dbol can be easily ran for 10 weeks


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2012)

Saney said:


> Its true... just some orals are so toxic that ppl took that as a new norm.. Dbol can be easily ran for 10 weeks



Article stated PH/DS were to blame, as the manufacturers recommended limited cycles to prevent legal culpability should some stupid noob run a 12 week cycle and die or some shit like that.


----------



## bmw (Oct 6, 2012)

all those PH/DS are way the fuck harder on your liver and lipids than other orals.  Why do you think they either never came to market or were discontinued quickly?  Sides are too risky when there are other options as good or better with far less risky sides.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2012)

Dbol ftw!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm going to start abusing Orals more often for longer. Starting with ATM


----------



## vortrit (Oct 6, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> How is your 9-5 as Mcdonalds management going for ya?



Pretty good. I pretty much just stay by the fryers my whole shift and wait for my dick to finally fall off.


----------



## bmw (Oct 7, 2012)

Saney said:


> Oh and it looks like WP finally has a great deal out there.. may be worth looking into
> 
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/w...t-you-10ml-testosterone-free.html#post2944389



so it's a buy one get one free?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2012)

230lbs on DRSEGE!


----------



## Saney (Oct 7, 2012)

bmw said:


> so it's a buy one get one free?



basically


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2012)

LKAB!


----------



## CG (Oct 9, 2012)

Mhio


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2012)

Pmc


----------



## CG (Oct 9, 2012)

Nmh first


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2012)

I fkd up and added m2 to my tides instead of cjc. Goddam ill end up looking like a niggnogg come weeks end


----------



## CG (Oct 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I fkd up and added m2 to my tides instead of cjc. Goddam ill end up looking like a niggnogg come weeks end



Lmao yeah you will


----------



## longworthb (Oct 10, 2012)

Lmao@mhio wow


----------



## Saney (Oct 10, 2012)

Messican made me Christmas eggs, and bacon. YUM!!

and some Coffee.. super!


----------



## CG (Oct 10, 2012)

Saney said:


> Messican made me Christmas eggs, and bacon. YUM!!
> 
> and some Coffee.. super!



Christmas eggs?


----------



## Saney (Oct 10, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Christmas eggs?



Scrambled eggs/omellet with Red and green peppers or tomatoes


----------



## CG (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice. Lol frittata action


----------



## longworthb (Oct 10, 2012)

Them messicans can cook. But so can polish chicks. My girls polish and I haven't had to cook for myself in 2 years


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 10, 2012)

1000 post minamal for the CT, sorry Bro but neggins are in order


----------



## longworthb (Oct 10, 2012)

Fuck me. Where's the rule book for this shit so I'm not hit with a neg party


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2012)

Gears?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2012)

Is that shit real?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2012)

Of course it is. WTF?


----------



## CG (Oct 10, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Them messicans can cook. But so can polish chicks. My girls polish and I haven't had to cook for myself in 2 years



I'm sure you've had to esplain a lot of simple shit to her tho


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2012)

Goddamit. I ate her pussy and I didn't even get a blowjob. I feel so cheap. I feel so used. I am so ashamed of myself. Anybody else ever feel this way?


----------



## CG (Oct 10, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Goddamit. I ate her pussy and I didn't even get a blowjob. I feel so cheap. I feel so used. I am so ashamed of myself. Anybody else ever feel this way?



Lhjo on her back while she sleeps


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Lhjo on her back while she sleeps



Genius. Genius!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 10, 2012)

Buncha full time uphill landscapers up in dis joint lately. WTF!!!

Fat bowl a Charlie Sheen going right now.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 11, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Buncha full time uphill landscapers up in dis joint lately. WTF!!!
> 
> Fat bowl a Charlie Sheen going right now.


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Buncha full time uphill landscapers up in dis joint lately. WTF!!!
> 
> Fat bowl a Charlie Sheen going right now.



did you say your eating charlie sheens bowl??  Its cool and all that you know charlie sheen, but thats fucking gay, you purple starfish licking mutherfucker!


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 11, 2012)

Package is due to arrive soon! IAKAT for president? 

Anyway, gonna go get matching costumes with the lady (student-teacher). She wants to put on a fucking leash!! lol
Any one of you celebrating Halloween?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2012)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> Package is due to arrive soon! IAKAT for president?
> 
> Anyway, gonna go get matching costumes with the lady (student-teacher). She wants to put on a fucking leash!! lol
> Any one of you celebrating Halloween?



Sure I am! It's tradition to beat the shit out of mountain bike riders around Halloween down under!


----------



## longworthb (Oct 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Sure I am! It's tradition to beat the shit out of mountain bike riders around Halloween down under!


If I was jacked like you id go as Rambo


----------



## Saney (Oct 11, 2012)

Got in a fight last night.. with the Messican... almost punched her in the face.

we also went pawn shopping today... some gay shit is found in those fucking places.. buncha not-bigs here... including SFW


----------



## longworthb (Oct 11, 2012)

Ill be a big within the next month And still be single dig body fat


----------



## Saney (Oct 11, 2012)

i'm gonna be running some serious Tren E from Kalpa next week @ 500mg ... shit is gonna get real serious! 220lbs is the goal


----------



## longworthb (Oct 11, 2012)

Let me know how it is bro. I've been wanting to run e instead of ace cuz I hate feeling like a pincushion. Good luck bro


----------



## Saney (Oct 11, 2012)

oh yea, SFW has tried Kalpa's Tren E before and said its amazing shit.. and i cant wait to shoot.. prolly gonna run, 500 Tren E, 875 Test, and 400 EQ (just to use it up cause nobody wants it)


----------



## longworthb (Oct 11, 2012)

Sounds like a damn good cycle. I remember seeing you've used prOlactrone before. How was it? I'm pretty prone to prolactin sides


----------



## Saney (Oct 11, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Sounds like a damn good cycle. I remember seeing you've used prOlactrone before. How was it? I'm pretty prone to prolactin sides



Prolactrone is the truth.. better than Prami or Caber IMHO..

and has no bad side effects.. plus other additional benefits. Hopefully i'll be getting some bottles in soon.. (yes i sell BLR products)


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 11, 2012)

Let me know how the anxiety and insomnia plays out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2012)

Fuck ALL you Jews. Just sayin'


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 11, 2012)

I feel like shit 2nite!  I been out with the new gilf for 2 nites str8.  I didn't have my VitC, so I took this shit called Stiff Nights that they sell in the gas stations and we rented a hotel room 2 nights and fucked using jeigermeister (sp?) and stiff nights.  The problem with this supplement is that whilst it gives you great wood, it also stimulates you so you can't effin sleep afterwards.  So, I had great AP, but barely any sleep for the past 2 days!  But, the AP was gr8!  She can suck a mean one!

But dig this!  My cell fone goes dead when we're talking.  I was all like, no biggie.  I'll call her when I get home.  I get home 2 hours later.  So, chick leaves me 9 VMs and she's all emotional saying "you told me I was your baby and you loved me!  Why are you avoiding me now?!"  WTF is wrong with broads!  Estrogen is some fukked up shit.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm gonna kill some kniggs...... 

Sorry Gilf...you'll get over it.........


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2012)

JFC McGilf ... That bitch is madder than a cut snake!  I would leave town or strangle her like one of Al's cat.


----------



## Saney (Oct 12, 2012)

SFW is No longer my friend.. 

we are finished...

P.s. I"m getting Hangry, and now need a F'ing sammich!


----------



## sneez123 (Oct 12, 2012)

prime labs test-e?


----------



## longworthb (Oct 12, 2012)

Negged


----------



## Supreme Allah (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## CG (Oct 12, 2012)

supreme allah said:


>



dgg?


----------



## CG (Oct 12, 2012)

Saney said:


> SFW is No longer my friend..
> 
> we are finished...
> 
> P.s. I"m getting Hangry, and now need a F'ing sammich!



Oh no.  


You still gon be a
Operatin jnt?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 12, 2012)

Tokin' a new strain called TNT.....soooooo bomb mah kniggs.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;IJMvPU1a1vI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=IJMvPU1a1vI&feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## Saney (Oct 13, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Oh no.
> 
> 
> You still gon be a
> Operatin jnt?




JnT will forever live on... worthless, dirty, niggerish, SFW was never apart of it. and JnT will continue on happily


----------



## bmw (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2012)

^^^this


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2012)

Carb loading day!


----------



## Supreme Allah (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Goodskie (Oct 14, 2012)

Saw Louis ck 3rd row center stage the other day. It's all downhill from here


----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2012)

You never responded to my last Text Message Goodskie... 


Now you're Cut off like SFW is!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2012)

why does sfw only post if mod?


i liked that guy


----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why does sfw only post if mod?
> 
> 
> i liked that guy



He won't post much anymore because he is ashamed of his loser whopper ass.. he should be jailed and fed shit


----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Goodskie (Oct 14, 2012)

Saney said:


> You never responded to my last Text Message Goodskie...
> 
> 
> Now you're Cut off like SFW is!!!




Your text wasn't a question. I've been doing squats since.


----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Your text wasn't a question. I've been doing squats since.




True.. i need to make everything a question from now on.. Thx nigglet

and keep squatting, i hear it makes you gain desirable weight


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2012)

But you were defending him like crazy...even said i was down on my knees....even though you yourself begged and pleaded for your mod spot


you are one wishy washy dude


that makes you untrustworthy and irrelevant


----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> But you were defending him like crazy...even said i was down on my knees....even though you yourself begged and pleaded for your mod spot
> 
> 
> you are one wishy washy dude
> ...




umm..ok


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2012)

I could just quote you....it was embarrasing all the cock gargling you did begging to be mod.....ATTACKED MY JOKE THREAD





"dont attack my sfw best buddy

we are drs dumbshit enet mafia"


now you talking shit about him


make up ur mind


----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2012)

Well, obviously i felt different about him then as compared to now.

I went to his home state this past week and wanted to meet up with him and hang out once for a lil while, he put in zero effort and i took it as he was being a lame nigger


So now i have a distaste for the person he really is.



Things a bit clearer now?


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey kos, get in more fights with people on the Internet. No seriously


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> But you were defending him like crazy...even said i was down on my knees....even though you yourself begged and pleaded for your mod spot
> 
> 
> you are one wishy washy dude
> ...



Saney is trustworthy in my experience. And as DRSE highly relevant in the CT


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2012)

saney said:


> well, obviously i felt different about him then as compared to now.
> 
> I went to his home state this past week and wanted to meet up with him and hang out once for a lil while, he put in zero effort and i took it as he was being a lame nigger
> 
> ...



yes


fuck flakes


----------



## Tesla (Oct 14, 2012)

WTF happened to The CT??

Let's get back to Prips, Merlot, AP, LHJO, and major debauchery.

Tokin' some serious herb called TNT right now........shit is beyond bomb(no pun intended).


----------



## CG (Oct 14, 2012)

Who the fuck let kos in here?!? God damnit cap fix that already


----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2012)

He is welcomed to stay here until you are smaller than he is


----------



## CG (Oct 14, 2012)

Damn knigg that's whack


----------



## Tesla (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuckin' Purple Starfish lickin' negros!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2012)

Pinned some Tren E tonight!!!

gonna get fucking CUT UP!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 14, 2012)

Saney said:


> Pinned some Tren E tonight!!!
> 
> gonna get fucking CUT UP!



Pics or it never happenned u niggerachi


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 14, 2012)

Tesla said:


> WTF happened to The CT??
> 
> Let's get back to Prips, Merlot, AP, LHJO, and major debauchery.
> 
> Tokin' some serious herb called TNT right now........shit is beyond bomb(no pun intended).



Gimme some! I'm Jones'n for some tree!! The gilf I been seeing lately has got me hooked on xannies and herbage now!

Kinda ironic too.  I don't have a religious bone in my body.  But, she's making me go to church. lol  But, we still be getting stoned and dropping xannies when we're together.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 15, 2012)

I just got a shitload of methadrol extreme. The strongest OTC placebo on the market!


----------



## Saney (Oct 15, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I just got a shitload of methadrol extreme. The strongest OTC placebo on the market!



Werd man.. shit is insane


----------



## Tesla (Oct 15, 2012)

No work today.........I'm Bored!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 15, 2012)

Tesla said:


> No work today.........I'm Bored!!!!!!!!!



Try doing some Leg Presses and/or squats


----------



## CG (Oct 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> Try doing some Leg Presses and/or squats



Translate to mountain bike lingo


----------



## Tesla (Oct 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> Try doing some Leg Presses and/or squats



Fuck no!!! lol.   Gonna do some Merlot presses, prips, and hit the pool......82 and sunny today.


----------



## Saney (Oct 15, 2012)

Fucking lame old nigglet.. Don't you know bitches love da wheels?

I got my fucking asshole licked the other night... cause she liked my butt... and is prolly a wicked bitch... but still, she claimed my legs were sexy


----------



## Tesla (Oct 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> Fucking lame old nigglet.. Don't you know bitches love da wheels?
> 
> I got my fucking asshole licked the other night... cause she liked my butt... and is prolly a wicked bitch... but still, she claimed my legs were sexy



My chest is sexy.........Da bitches love it...


----------



## longworthb (Oct 15, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Fuck no!!! lol.   Gonna do some Merlot presses, prips, and hit the pool......82 and sunny today.


Spoken like a genius


----------



## Saney (Oct 15, 2012)

Benched 335 today!!!


----------



## CG (Oct 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> Benched 335 today!!!



 

Your Bench > my squat


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> Benched 335 today!!!



I just LHJO, now in gonna wash my cawk in the shower before SFW! I wonder how JnTd ill be today?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> Well, obviously i felt different about him then as compared to now.
> 
> I went to his home state this past week and wanted to meet up with him and hang out once for a lil while, he put in zero effort and i took it as he was being a lame nigger
> 
> ...



Well you can put yourself in his shoes, all your non hetero talk (your female gender symbol also) he probably thought you were suspect. You can't get mad at that, unless you were expecting some action .


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why does sfw only post if mod?
> 
> 
> i liked that guy



He should come back, Mod or not .


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> Benched 335 today!!!



how many times?


----------



## Saney (Oct 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how many times?



did 315x5, 330x1, 335x1


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 15, 2012)

Tesla said:


> No work today.........I'm Bored!!!!!!!!!




dont u mean no work this century?


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 15, 2012)

Tren got nothing on benzo's. Popped 3 mg etizolam. Peace and love.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 15, 2012)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> Tren got nothing on benzo's. Popped 3 mg etizolam. Peace and love.



Not a benzo


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2012)

Advices: moar test or moar deca?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Advices: moar test or moar deca?



Yes!


----------



## Saney (Oct 16, 2012)

Moar Ment?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2012)

Saney said:


> Moar Ment?



On delivery. That shit is gonna be freaky!


----------



## Saney (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmmm


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 16, 2012)

What are your doses now?


----------



## longworthb (Oct 16, 2012)

More everything


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> What are your doses now?



800 test 400 deca. I was thinking of throwing in a dirty oral like methadrol extreme or up test to a gram.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Advices: moar test or moar deca?



TEST mah Negro.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 16, 2012)

Tren might be the Ferrari, but TEST is the reliable Honda Civic that keeps on going with less possible breakdowns.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 16, 2012)

Up your test and do some Dbol. Feels good


----------



## Tesla (Oct 16, 2012)

Dbol = Thanks for the memories Liver.


----------



## Saney (Oct 16, 2012)

400 Tren, and 1100 Test right here


YEA!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Up your test and do some Dbol. Feels good



I got a bunch of dbols. I ran a 4 weeker and barely an elevated liver value - it isnt that harsh unless youre a merlot guzzler.

GYCH!


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

Dbol is not hard on your system at all.. its almost the perfect oral.. i wonder how bad Anadrol is on the liver and lipids in comparison


----------



## longworthb (Oct 17, 2012)

Hmmmm we should do some labs for science


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 17, 2012)

Cap, how about a TNE/ANADROL blend.  Thats my next venture


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm gonna do a 600 tren/ 400 deca/ 5mg/ed methyltrienolone abuser next.

Anyhoo.  Got a colonoscopy & endoscopy 2day:


Diverticulitis
1 Polyp
Hiatal hernia
Esophageal ulcers
Esophageal yeasst infection (WTF???)

Can you get the latter from eating snatch?

Getting old blows.


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

Stop being old


----------



## longworthb (Oct 17, 2012)

Lmao esophagus yeast infection wtf


----------



## independent (Oct 17, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm gonna do a 600 tren/ 400 deca/ 5mg/ed methyltrienolone abuser next.
> 
> Anyhoo.  Got a colonoscopy & endoscopy 2day:
> 
> ...



only from gilfs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 17, 2012)

mooch2321 said:


> Cap, how about a TNE/ANADROL blend.  Thats my next venture



I thought you were done with abusers. The remainder if your days a nb rubbing androgel on your atrophied balls


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 17, 2012)

I can't do anadrol. Tried and it makes me feel like I'm gunna die. Dbol is the shit. I have 50mg caps. Don't even need that much. 35-40mgs is enough


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 17, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> I can't do anadrol. Tried and it makes me feel like I'm gunna die. Dbol is the shit. I have 50mg caps. Don't even need that much. 35-40mgs is enough



One dude told me he runs his full cycles with 10mg ED for the nitrogen retention. DBol is under-rated and over-feared IMO.


----------



## bmw (Oct 17, 2012)

dbol is for girls.  Anadrol takes a shit on dbol.  When you grow up you take anadrol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 18, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Esophageal yeasst infection (WTF???)
> 
> Can you get the latter from eating snatch?



yes.
+ if you had unprotected sex with that filthy snatch you could have cock rot
(all treatable with antibiotics)


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2012)

bmw said:


> dbol is for girls.  Anadrol takes a shit on dbol.  When you grow up you take anadrol.



Anywho, I started Methadrol Extreme instead for something new. That shit should push me north of 240lb


----------



## Saney (Oct 18, 2012)

Anadrol is better than Dbol???


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 18, 2012)

way better


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 18, 2012)

bmw said:


> dbol is for girls.  Anadrol takes a shit on dbol.  When you grow up you take anadrol.



So it's safe to assume that you're jacked?


----------



## longworthb (Oct 18, 2012)

Pics of said jackness. Time for some new wank bank material


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Pics of said jackness. Time for some new wank bank material



Goodski should post up pics of his biggdom as well. I hope to god he's not pale or ginger


----------



## Saney (Oct 20, 2012)

Goodskie is very pale.. but very jerked


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 20, 2012)

Nj


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 20, 2012)

Saney's tiger pumping avy makes me wanna LHJO!  And, anadrol sucks great big donkey cocks.  I took it a while back and alls it did was give me bp headaches and acid reflux.  

Spent the last two days gilfin'.  AP'd the gilf 6 times w/in about 30 hrs and haven't done that since I was 22!  Thank god for gears and VitC!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2012)

Ive been eating my arse off. And LHJO, got 4 shots off in under 18 hours. I better update my log I guess, those sperms must be gone by now.

btw this Methadrol Extreme is the real deal! Feel good, increased stamina and jerkedness, none of those horrible side you hear about with SD. Glad I brought 4 bottles


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Anywho, I started Methadrol Extreme instead for something new. That shit should push me north of 240lb



you will be as huge as me and saney


----------



## Tesla (Oct 20, 2012)

White Rhino FTW!!!!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 20, 2012)

^ had some White Rhino in Santa Barbara 2 weeks ago. Very close to the White Widow IMO


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you will be as huge as me and saney


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2012)

lmfao @ Al's video.. that short silly nigger can be funny at times.

Big like KOS and Saney? Never!

I'm still waiting to see pictures of Goodskie.. dude weighs 281lbs lol fucking insane.. gotta love the Swamp


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 21, 2012)

That pic I sent was 281 with pants, shoes and a shirt on. I'll prob be in the upper 260s soon  just dropped Dbol and lowering my test slowly from 1.5g to 500mgs. Then abusing tren


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2012)

Post that shut up! I only seen KOS at 280lb, is it a close match?


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 21, 2012)

http://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q790/jeffgood18/photo_zpsd1c85a52.png

http://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q790/jeffgood18/photo-1_zpsaf5ade67.png

275 here. not big or tan


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2012)

gained all that weight, and you're still looking like a schmuck


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 21, 2012)

Dang all delts and traps...


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2012)

and should prolly loose the baggy white underwear...


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 21, 2012)

I never claimed to be jerked. Plus I've only done 2 cycles. They just happened to be a year long blast/cruise

its pretty hard to fill out when you're tall


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> I never claimed to be jerked. Plus I've only done 2 cycles. They just happened to be a year long blast/cruise
> 
> its pretty hard to fill out when you're tall



Hard to fill out when you don't workout?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 21, 2012)

Look pretty big to me


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Look pretty big to me




Goodskie is 50lbs of water.. and is extremely weak even tho he may appear big.. 

maybe he uses clown mirrors?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Dang all delts and traps...



Werd, good set of wheels too. Probably why Saneys being a cunt to you 

Agree we need some cawk pics thou


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 21, 2012)

Fine ill post cock pics soon. I'm prob holding 10 of water literally. I'm not tan. I'm not big. I'm abusing tren and recomping from dec til summer


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2012)

Tren is the injectable T3.. BUNK!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 21, 2012)

Mutant Gel FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 21, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Mutant Gel FTW!!!!!!




Nb


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2012)

Werd^


----------



## Tesla (Oct 21, 2012)

Not everbody's goal is to be a fat ass 280 knob


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 21, 2012)

so what is yours?


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 21, 2012)

His goal is to be drunk on merlot, collecting unemployment, tren'd 24/7 hot tubbing it in Cali with milfs




cant blame him


And I'm still fitting into 34" pants AL u motherfucka


----------



## Tesla (Oct 21, 2012)

Relax kneegrow........just playin' u fukkin' knob. lol

My goal is to stay at 215 and maintain.......


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2012)

me and KOS's goal is to hit 220!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 21, 2012)

Good weight...........unless you're pursuing a career as an NFL Linebacker or a Pro BB'er, at 6' I see no reason to be over 215 or 220, plus I move better at a lower weight.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Good weight...........unless you're pursuing a career as an NFL Linebacker or a Pro BB'er, at 6' I see no reason to be over 215 or 220, plus I move better at a lower weight.



Two reasons:

Induce fear among nbs

... And

Get moar blow jobs


----------



## Saney (Oct 22, 2012)

Yea.. the Messican gives me many BJ's cause i'm her big'ol white boy.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 22, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Relax kneegrow........just playin' u fukkin' knob. lol
> 
> My goal is to stay at 215 and maintain.......



Im playing around too nigger

my legs are really big so I'm nb at 220 and I'm 6'2. I'd like to be 230-240 lean. I don't wanna be any bigger than that.


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 23, 2012)

I popped in here a few months ago and seem to remember a lot of threads dogging on a sponsor here, PARS??  was that parsifal??  if im not remembering correctly let me know.  But this parsifal guy is a new sponsor on the board where i hang out a lot.  I tried some of his test e and its the most painful shit ive ever injected.  he says hes never had any bad feed back.  I just want to know if this is the same guy that got ran out of here??


----------



## CG (Oct 23, 2012)

Run far and fast. Him, raws n more and bigbenj. Don't think twice, run.


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 23, 2012)

ok, so i was right.  Parsifal was a sponsor here?  what sort of issues did people have with his gear?


----------



## Saney (Oct 23, 2012)

mooch2321 said:


> I popped in here a few months ago and seem to remember a lot of threads dogging on a sponsor here, PARS??  was that parsifal??  if im not remembering correctly let me know.  But this parsifal guy is a new sponsor on the board where i hang out a lot.  I tried some of his test e and its the most painful shit ive ever injected.  he says hes never had any bad feed back.  I just want to know if this is the same guy that got ran out of here??



Pars is short for Parsifal.

And he is very well known for his extremely painful gears. The product is in there, but every shot hurts like a motherfucker.. and this is due to him not knowing how to brew his own shit.


----------



## CG (Oct 23, 2012)

He may or may not owe some people shit still


----------



## longworthb (Oct 23, 2012)

Not to mention not knowin how to run his shit and getting backed up months at a time. Color codes switched up on bottles so people don't know what they have etc


----------



## Saney (Oct 23, 2012)

Color codes are worthless.. get labels


----------



## mooch2321 (Oct 23, 2012)

there are a bunch of guys on promuscle sucking his dick saying the gear is smooth and painless.  I posted that my right glute looked like it had a basketball in it and hurt like a motherfucker and these deuchebags were all like, we love you parsifal your gear is great, no pain at all.


----------



## bmw (Oct 23, 2012)

Saney said:


> Color codes are worthless.. get labels



labels don't mean much either sometimes.


----------



## Saney (Oct 23, 2012)

Well Pars gear is known to be Hit or Miss.. its never hurt me, but i didn't use of his later batches when he brewed for himself..

Pyes (SFW's best friend) used to brew for him and did a decent job but underdosed alot of his stuff


----------



## independent (Oct 23, 2012)

So where is SFW?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2012)

DRSEGE and Brown Eye Gears FTW!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 23, 2012)

I found SFW


----------



## cc-10 (Oct 24, 2012)

What's up mother fuckers


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2012)

cc-10 said:


> What's up mother fuckers



Speaking of small n pale 


Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## Tesla (Oct 24, 2012)

cc-10 said:


> What's up mother fuckers



Sup u effin' kneeeegrow???

I miss trying to decipher ur bad grammar mah good knigg. 

Pull up a chair, have a toke of Sour Grape, pour urself a glass of Merlot, and just chill in da CT!!


----------



## independent (Oct 24, 2012)

Im gonna be up in Al's neck of the woods next month. Maybe we can go mountain biking?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 24, 2012)

bmw said:


> labels don't mean much either sometimes.




Big true.  I'll bet you a 100 dollar bill that most long estered products the typical gears vendor supposedly carries is nothing but intentionally mis-labeled test.  Same goes with short estered products.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Big true.  I'll bet you a 100 dollar bill that most long estered products the typical gears vendor supposedly carries is nothing but intentionally mis-labeled test.  Same goes with short estered products.



Can't fake tren 


Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## SFW (Oct 24, 2012)

^ saney faked tren. Its orange so im assuming he added a dab of his hair dye into the canola brew or something.


----------



## bmw (Oct 24, 2012)

happens all the time.  UGL gets orders for Test E and doesn't have it but has a shit load of Test C...put Test E labels on Test C and send them out.  Out of EQ and Deca?  No problem!  Got lots of Test!  Supposed to be 250mg/ml?  How about 183mg/ml instead?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2012)

I couldn't tell fk all with EQ, none if the sides ppl report so it could have been test. Deca I can tell though - less bloat, moar hardness, good vibes etc


Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## Saney (Oct 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ saney faked tren. Its orange so im assuming he added a dab of his hair dye into the canola brew or something.




This^


----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ saney faked tren. Its orange so im assuming he added a dab of his hair dye into the canola brew or something.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2012)

bmw said:


>



I glad I'm not a nigger. God knows how you cope BMW 


Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2012)

Had this stuck in my head for a week.  So I watched the video like 8 times yesterday. 

http://youtu.be/l95D7leeU3w

God dammit why won't briskettalk embed?!?

Nvm. It did.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 27, 2012)

Play on playa, play on....


----------



## CG (Oct 27, 2012)

Whatchu niggas know about Molly


----------



## Tesla (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2012)

Had a kinky weekend so far Tesla?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 28, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Had a kinky weekend so far Tesla?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 28, 2012)

"I, The Royal WE, you know, The Editorial"..


----------



## Saney (Oct 28, 2012)

Eagles are gonna get smashed..


but i did get 350lbs Up once on the Bench Press today!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2012)

Why are you doing maxes noob
are you a powerlifter?

Maxes do not increase strength or muscle size
they are only a dangerous demonstration


----------



## Saney (Oct 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Why are you doing maxes noob
> are you a powerlifter?
> 
> Maxes do not increase strength or muscle size
> they are only a dangerous demonstration




They have always done well for me.. plus, i usually do a little max lift, then i do sets of 10 with DB's... If my style ain't broke, i won't fix it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2012)

stay safe


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2012)

vortrit said:


>



^^^ this 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2012)

DRSE intel suggests Ronnie n Rach are back together again!

I'm sure as hell not sending back those vag pics 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> DRSE intel suggests Ronnie n Rach are back together again!
> 
> I'm sure as hell not sending back those vag pics


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 28, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> DRSE intel suggests Ronnie n Rach are back together again!
> 
> I'm sure as hell not sending back those vag pics
> 
> ...



Who is Ronnie???


----------



## Saney (Oct 28, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Who is Ronnie???




That's your name. Don't make me have Rach tell me your last name


----------



## Tesla (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Who is Ronnie???



Give us the low-down before I have to make shit up! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2012)

Deadlift 375lb x 8 PB! Perfect form!

Weak I know 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 30, 2012)

Nb


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2012)

105.5kg motherfucker!


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## SFW (Oct 30, 2012)

Saney said:


> That's your name. Don't make me have Rach tell me your last name



He has a french last name. Just like you, fatso.

P.s. Your package departed today, So You better get jerked. Or just start a new hobby.


----------



## Saney (Oct 31, 2012)

SFW said:


> He has a french last name. Just like you, fatso.
> 
> P.s. Your package departed today, So You better get jerked. Or just start a new hobby.




Half Sausage and half Pepperoni please.. Oh and do you still make that Stuffed crust? If so, give me that.


----------



## CG (Oct 31, 2012)

Just spent 48 hrs in the fkg dark. 

My gym is FUCKED.

 I guess I will just sit around, pfg not workout and try psmf or somethin


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2012)

Upped my gears!

Gram o test! 600 deca! 

Gears goddamit! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)

damn all these high mgs rollers


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Just spent 48 hrs in the fkg dark.
> 
> My gym is FUCKED.
> 
> I guess I will just sit around, pfg not workout and try psmf or somethin



lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> damn all these high mgs rollers



Meh, I usually don't go that high. Just want to see what happens. Hope not to start lactating like Saney did 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Saney (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn kid... take it easy!

I can't use Aromatizing Gears because i am so Gyno prone... fucking garbage!!!


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 1, 2012)

I've lacerated from squeezing my nips on high doses. 

Never had itchy nips or a gyno scare tho and this is the first time I've taken an AI. 

I don't notice extra gains from high test (1500) and going up to 900mgs on npp didn't do anything that special

the best results for me come from test, high tren and an oral


----------



## Saney (Nov 1, 2012)

Tren, Test, and Orals baby.. nothing else Matters


----------



## longworthb (Nov 1, 2012)

I lactated from having some bunk ass caber. No gyno scares tho and I rarely have to use an ai unless I'm over 750mg test a week. I'm not very estro prone thank god. My e2 was at 53 when I was on 750mg ew and I know the gear was good


----------



## Tesla (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Nov 1, 2012)

A frenchman once asked me "why do you do pull ups and chin ups, thats what niggers do."

Then my shirt ripped as i coughed.


----------



## SFW (Nov 1, 2012)

Saney said:


> Tren, Test, and Orals baby.. nothing else Matters



Masteron. Its the "Joseph" in the holy trinity of gear blends.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2012)

Saney said:


> Damn kid... take it easy!
> 
> I can't use Aromatizing Gears because i am so Gyno prone... fucking garbage!!!



I've never had so much as itchy titties - even when I was pinning 1.6g test n 400mg tren.

The secret is to always pin bunk gears 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Saney (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmmm, Bunk gears.. well shit, I know all about that. No wonder i'm so under-jerked


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 2, 2012)

SFW said:


> Masteron. Its the "Joseph" in the holy trinity of gear blends.


what?


----------



## independent (Nov 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what?



He smokes spice.


----------



## bmw (Nov 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Deadlift 375lb x 8 PB! Perfect form!
> 
> Weak I know
> 
> ...



you meant bench press, right???


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 3, 2012)

bmw said:


> you meant bench press, right???



I refuse to be mocked by a negro! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## independent (Nov 3, 2012)

Got a new galaxy s3. What are some good apps?


----------



## Saney (Nov 3, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Got a new galaxy s3. What are some good apps?



i need to get a new phone soon. my phone is TRASH!!!


----------



## longworthb (Nov 3, 2012)

Get tapatalk bro


----------



## Tesla (Nov 3, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Got a new galaxy s3. What are some good apps?



I gots one too.......PowerAmp for music....... iSyncr for synchronizing music playlists to the S3


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 3, 2012)

Picked up some quality clunge last night! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## longworthb (Nov 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Picked up some quality clunge last night!
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone


 had to google clunge. Did she swallow?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 3, 2012)

longworthb said:


> had to google clunge. Did she swallow?



Chokesondick 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## longworthb (Nov 3, 2012)

Very nice very nice. If I didn't rep u a few mins ago i would again


----------



## independent (Nov 4, 2012)

Whats the best online music player?


----------



## longworthb (Nov 4, 2012)

Pandora is pretty good bro


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats the best online music player?



jewTunes 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## CG (Nov 5, 2012)

Jewtunes briskettalk Instagram


----------



## cube789 (Nov 6, 2012)

AdultWork


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2012)

cube789 said:


> AdultWork



Please explain?


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## cube789 (Nov 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Please explain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



(rent a whore app)


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## CG (Nov 8, 2012)

Tren IS a word god damnit!


----------



## mooch2321 (Nov 8, 2012)

the clean thread is a saaad, saaad, shadow of what it once used to be.  I remember a time when heterosexual males used to come here to talk about the bitches we fucked, bong rips and neovar.  Now its just a buncha uphill gardeners.  fucking queers!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 8, 2012)

Name these 'heterosexual' impostors 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 8, 2012)

Abusing tren


----------



## Saney (Nov 8, 2012)

Tren = Bunk


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 8, 2012)

Actually I don't feel it yet


----------



## vortrit (Nov 8, 2012)

I've lowered my standards and started fucking really ugly girls. You can't see their faces in the dark plus it's been fucking outstanding cardio for me. /jizz

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 9, 2012)

vortrit said:


> I've lowered my standards and started fucking really ugly girls. You can't see their faces in the dark plus it's been fucking outstanding cardio for me. /jizz
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2



There is no ugly girls, only different shades of manliness


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 9, 2012)

50 shades to be exact


----------



## cube789 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## CG (Nov 9, 2012)

.


----------



## CG (Nov 9, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> cube789 said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTEf
> ...


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 10, 2012)

Abusing tren at work


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2012)

nb!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2012)

Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## vortrit (Nov 11, 2012)

So, I didn't feel like fucking my new ugly girlfriend tonight. So, I shoved the nozzle of a tea bottle in her pussy. She loved it. After that she asked to cuddle, but apparently "cuddling" is codeword for "fuck me in the ass". I'm going in fellas. I'm going to penetrate the rectum on this fine Sunday morning!


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2012)

God isn't happy about anal on a Sunday..

Wait.. wtf is God?


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Had this stuck in my head for a week.  So I watched the video like 8 times yesterday.
> 
> Johnny Cash - Hurt 1080p Upscale *Best Audio on Youtube* - YouTube
> 
> ...



.....then got depressed 8 times


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

Anal on Sunday is a praise to his holy


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 11, 2012)

Drunk. Just started an IV on myself. Running a liter of normal saline so I won't have a hangover


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

Now that's boss status. Swipe some opiates and


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 12, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Drunk. Just started an IV on myself. Running a liter of normal saline so I won't have a hangover



Add in some NeoVar for added jerkedness 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Saney (Nov 12, 2012)

Tired as fuck.. gonna pound some Messican Asshole either tonight or tomorrow.. 

Strippers i work with are hot as FUCK! I wanna smash those fat asses and huge cunts. They all need my babies!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone seen McGilf's latest Gilf acquisition?


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Anyone seen McGilf's latest Gilf acquisition?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



Yeah... saw it on FB.....she looks kinda beat up.........


----------



## Saney (Nov 12, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Yeah... saw it on FB.....she looks kinda beat up......... :huh:



He scores some ugly ass gilfs man... wtf is he smokin?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 12, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Yeah... saw it on FB.....she looks kinda beat up.........



Just looks old  ... Wtf??? 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Just looks old  ... Wtf???
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



McGilf is gonna kill us.......but I gotta call a spade a spade brah........


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 13, 2012)

SFW said:


> He has a french last name. Just like you, fatso.
> 
> P.s. Your package departed today, So You better get jerked. Or just start a new hobby.


True!but much better looking then Chris and more jerked.But all secrets are safe with me.


----------



## SFW (Nov 13, 2012)

^ truth. 

Even on select gears such as kalpa tren E and GP m1t, he cant get jerked. Instead, he says the gears are bunk and...wait, you did the same thing with that halo i sent you! Why are all frenchies gear non-responders? 

The french gene cannot get jerked it seems. Too many centuries of eating cheese and pastries have rendered your DNA useless for bodybuilding.


----------



## SFW (Nov 13, 2012)

Tesla said:


> McGilf is gonna kill us.......but I gotta call a spade a spade brah........



Roids goes on a date | Xtranormal


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 13, 2012)

ah! that classic!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 13, 2012)

SFW said:


> Roids goes on a date | Xtranormal


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 13, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ truth.
> 
> Even on select gears such as kalpa tren E and GP m1t, he cant get jerked. Instead, he says the gears are bunk and...wait, you did the same thing with that halo i sent you! Why are all frenchies gear non-responders?
> 
> The french gene cannot get jerked it seems. Too many centuries of eating cheese and pastries have rendered your DNA useless for bodybuilding.



Good point! My mother is Italian but it still doesn't save me from my fathers poor French genes.My knees are shot,elbows hurt and my balls are sucked up half way in my gutt.On a positive note my dick stays hard all day from just a trt dose and I'm still in the club (gay) getting bands of money.Dirty gear money ftw.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 13, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Good point! My mother is Italian but it still doesn't save me from my fathers poor French genes.My knees are shot,elbows hurt and my balls are sucked up half way in my gutt.On a positive note my dick stays hard all day from just a trt dose and I'm still in the club (gay) getting bands of money.Dirty gear money ftw.



Bets on you reek of cabbage as well ... Or is that Tesla? 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone ever send cock pics to an ex on a bogus fb acct? Profile pic will be my boner and the name will be Dick McThrobinson.

Is this illegal?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 15, 2012)

Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2012)

lol McThrobinson 

Long night last night. However! There was a fat girl who was on stage doing the worm.. that shit was funny as hell.. and she plays Black Ops 2!!!


----------



## longworthb (Nov 15, 2012)

My tren came in fuckin a. Time to get jerked


----------



## independent (Nov 15, 2012)

Ill being driving by Al's house this weekend. I should stop by and diddle his cat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 15, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ill being driving by Al's house this weekend. I should stop by and diddle his cat.



That cat has suffered enough. But probably needs a good diddling. 




Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 16, 2012)

Saney said:


> He scores some ugly ass gilfs man... wtf is he smokin?



K! I gotta call a spade a spade too. The worst broad I ever AP'd is still hotter than the hottest broad you've ever banged. And, I don't seen any of y'all guys skoaring anything better. And as far as the gilf history, y'all saw Lisa and that broad is smokin' still at 54. Yeah, this one does look kinda old in some of those FB pics, but she looks a lot better in person; not very photogenic. The AP is actually much better with the gilfs than with the younger ones. IDK why that is. But, they don't have as many hang-ups and, like Saney's fat chicks, they always aims to please.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## independent (Nov 16, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> K! I gotta call a spade a spade too. The worst broad I ever AP'd is still hotter than the hottest broad you've ever banged. And, I don't seen any of y'all guys skoaring anything better. And as far as the gilf history, y'all saw Lisa and that broad is smokin' still at 54. Yeah, this one does look kinda old in some of those FB pics, but she looks a lot better in person; not very photogenic. The AP is actually much better with the gilfs than with the younger ones. IDK why that is. But, they don't have as many hang-ups and, like Saney's fat chicks, they always aims to please.



In denial.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 16, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> In denial.



Yeah, y'all are in denial of the fact that gilfs make for the world's best APing.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2012)

Gilfs! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Tesla (Nov 16, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yeah, y'all are in denial of the fact that gilfs make for the world's best APing.



I'm with ya McGilf.........and The Keeper was smokin' hot.

That latest pic on FB might have just been a bad shot.

Gilf Hunter lives on!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I'm with ya McGilf.........and The Keeper was smokin' hot.
> 
> That latest pic on FB might have just been a bad shot.
> 
> Gilf Hunter lives on!!



Werd! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Saney (Nov 17, 2012)

Adam scores hotter chicks than my Messican?

I think not


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 17, 2012)

Saney said:


> Adam scores hotter chicks than my Messican?
> 
> I think not



I'd go with the Keeper over the Messican . . . maybe not the new Gilf, but definately the Keeper!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 17, 2012)

Hoping to hear some gilf backdoar AP stories from Gears soon! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Saney (Nov 17, 2012)

40mg of Tbol Everyday or LHJO?


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 17, 2012)

Gimmi the tbol


----------



## Saney (Nov 17, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Gimmi the tbol




4 hundred Pesos


----------



## SFW (Nov 17, 2012)

Saney said:


> 40mg of Tbol Everyday or LHJO?



20 mgs Halo ed preworkout > 40 mgs tbol x 50 days. Just ask KOS!

Beyonce - Halo - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Nov 17, 2012)

Halo is better than Tbol?

Who woulda knew???? I want my money back!


----------



## Saney (Nov 17, 2012)

And 30mg Halo Pre w/o is best IMO



And Short Whopper fathers who work at a Pizza shop should be put to sleep.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 17, 2012)

Last time I took halo my bp was up and I looked geeked the fuck out like I was on coke. That shit is no joke. I'd like to try it now that my bp is low again


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm thinking of smoking rock next weekend. You'll all probably end up banned 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Saney (Nov 18, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


> i'm thinking of smoking rock next weekend. You'll all probably end up banned
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewphone



lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> 20 mgs Halo ed preworkout > 40 mgs tbol x 50 days. Just ask KOS!
> 
> Beyonce - Halo - YouTube



ive never taken halo though i have some

i have taken plenty of tbol and that is one amazing strength drug


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive never taken halo though i have some
> 
> i have taken plenty of tbol and that is one amazing strength drug



What's your tbol sweetspot?


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 18, 2012)

been years since i took it


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 18, 2012)

Gimmi the tbolz


----------



## Saney (Nov 18, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Gimmi the tbolz



Only ppl who make over 80k a year can afford the Tbol..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 18, 2012)

cool i guess we at the kos house can


----------



## Saney (Nov 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cool i guess we at the kos house can




And the Tbol goes to KOS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 18, 2012)

Thinking of injecting my cat with test...I wanna have the most jerked cat in the complex....

Thoughts??


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 18, 2012)

Tren


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 19, 2012)

^this 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Saney (Nov 19, 2012)

This^


----------



## longworthb (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm digging the cat idea but what happens when he gets pissed at u for not feeding his ass? The only cat I ever owned was a bastard. Hide behind shit and attack your ass. We had to make him wear a bell on a collar.


----------



## Saney (Nov 19, 2012)

Fucking Triceps are CRAMPING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 19, 2012)

All of Al's cats are caged strays. He's been sexually abusing those poor beasts to the point where they all have prolapsed anuses 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Tesla (Nov 19, 2012)

^ WTF!!  Lol


----------



## independent (Nov 19, 2012)

I visited Al this weekend while seeing some friends up near him. Heres a pic of his house.


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 19, 2012)

Too tren'd to sleep 

just popped 15mg melatonin, 100mgs Benadryl and 3mg Xanax


----------



## Saney (Nov 20, 2012)

Ate an ENTIRE Box of Triscuts and a whole pack of Cream Cheese.. (my secret to getting Jerked)


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2012)

No delmonte fruit cups?


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Saney (Nov 20, 2012)

"no fruit cup for you!"


----------



## SFW (Nov 20, 2012)

Sexy Girl Farts 5 - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 20, 2012)

A buddy of mine had an early 20-something gf (now his wife) who used to queef on command while we'd be sitting around drinking beer and such.  Funniest shit I ever heard and saw.


----------



## Saney (Nov 20, 2012)

omfg sfw... what's wrong with you?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2012)

238lb! That's 218 in KOS lbs! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## cube789 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Nov 21, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> 238lb! That's 218 in KOS lbs!
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



241lbs here. SOOOO FAT!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2012)

Saney said:


> 241lbs here. SOOOO FAT!



Soon, I'm going to beat you for the title of CTs fattest n weakest Jew 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## bmw (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Nov 21, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Soon, I'm going to beat you for the title of CTs fattest n weakest Jew
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone




Prolly.. i'm on a mission now. need to get lean so SFW will have Gay sex with me when I visit florida again.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2012)

SFW doesn't like visitors 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 22, 2012)

SFW said:


> Sexy Girl Farts 5 - YouTube


----------



## Tesla (Nov 24, 2012)

Tren insomnia

Guess I'll crack sum Merlot and LHJO!!


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 24, 2012)

Al when were u last not on tren?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 24, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Al when were u last not on tren?



I've been off the last few months.......was just kroozing on Prop........

Now I'm doing a low key Ace/Prop 5 weeker at 400/300

Then back to kroozing til like March


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 24, 2012)

Cruise on prop? Sounds brutal


----------



## Tesla (Nov 24, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Cruise on prop? Sounds brutal



Not really....I didn't have any E or Cyp ..... so I just pinned .75ml prop EOD for 300/wk.

I am gonna get some cyp for my next kruze, though.........I've been pinning my poor body nearly ED since March. LOL


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 24, 2012)

Jesus I pin once a week on a cruise


----------



## SFW (Nov 24, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Jesus I pin once a week on a cruise



I cruised on non-micronized test suspension once. muscles were disfigured and i was in constant pain. after 3 weeks i wanted to kill myself...and saney for selling it to me.


----------



## Saney (Nov 24, 2012)

SFW said:


> I cruised on non-micronized test suspension once. muscles were disfigured and i was in constant pain. after 3 weeks i wanted to kill myself...and saney for selling it to me.



I sell NOTHING! 

except for Formeron and Prolactrone


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 24, 2012)

You'd have to pay me to take either of those


----------



## Saney (Nov 24, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> You'd have to pay me to take either of those




I was told that 3 pills of Prolactrone Daily is equivalent to taking 8iu's of HGH every day... That's from a Blood Test. (Says Brundel)

And BLR prods actually work rather well. It's not for everyone though


----------



## SFW (Nov 24, 2012)

> I cruised on non-micronized test suspension once.



I also cruised on orals for like 5 months. very low dosed and stacked. hdrol/phera for like 2 months, then some epistane and anadrol.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

Saney said:


> I was told that 3 pills of Prolactrone Daily is equivalent to taking 8iu's of HGH every day... That's from a Blood Test. (Says Brundel)
> 
> And BLR prods actually work rather well. It's not for everyone though


I've seen plenty of labs showing prolactrone does damn good at controling prolactin even in high dose tren or deca cycles. I suppose we will see cuz I'm starting my cycle Sunday of tren and deca at 400 each a week


----------



## Saney (Nov 24, 2012)

longworthb said:


> I've seen plenty of labs showing prolactrone does damn good at controling prolactin even in high dose tren or deca cycles. I suppose we will see cuz I'm starting my cycle Sunday of tren and deca at 400 each a week




Good amount. I should try adding in some Deca sometime... hmm


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 24, 2012)

All gears do nothing


----------



## Saney (Nov 24, 2012)

Who wants some Bunk ass Tren E?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)

SFW said:


> I also cruised on orals for like 5 months. very low dosed and stacked. hdrol/phera for like 2 months, then some epistane and anadrol.


hmmmm
havoc rules


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)

Saney said:


> I was told that 3 pills of Prolactrone Daily is equivalent to taking 8iu's of HGH every day... That's from a Blood Test. (Says Brundel)
> 
> And BLR prods actually work rather well. It's not for everyone though



interesting


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 24, 2012)

Havoc is good shit. I'd like some tren e. extra bunk Only tho


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)

azza is looking for havoc handouts as we speak


----------



## Saney (Nov 24, 2012)

Bunk Tren E > Havoc


----------



## Tesla (Nov 24, 2012)

Saney said:


> Who wants some Bunk ass Tren E?



I hope you sent me Ace and not that bunk ass shit!!


----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

Ill mix the bunk e u got with the rest of the sust I got to cut back on pip


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 24, 2012)

LOL ^ nb


----------



## Tesla (Nov 24, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Ill mix the bunk e u got with the rest of the sust I got to cut back on pip



The Ace/Prop I just pinned has MAJOR PIP.......My Pecs hurt like a Mutha Fucka...........

Ace is the best...PIP, Insomnia, night sweats, Aggro ass attitude....can't complain.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> LOL ^ nb


Not everyone can be jacked like you


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2012)

I still got 20mls of the jew's undecanoate - pin e2w is the best way to cruise!


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2012)

This is some married whore the Jew is banging


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I still got 20mls of the jew's undecanoate - pin e2w is the best way to cruise!
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



whats that super long ester test?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> whats that super long ester test?



Werd! And it's 300mg/ml but the DRSEGE doesn't make it anymoar


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 25, 2012)

Gay


----------



## Saney (Nov 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I hope you sent me Ace and not that bunk ass shit!!



Oops!



longworthb said:


> Ill mix the bunk e u got with the rest of the sust I got to cut back on pip



This^


----------



## Saney (Nov 25, 2012)

Pinned some Tren Ace just now... fucking shit man, i miss that Tren Feeling in my veins! Tight chest, slight cough, Sold the Tren E to some fat kid for 300$ then i traded that money on two lines of Cocain and I almost OD'ed... 

Can't wait to visit SFW this December. We are going to workout together and be the best of buds  And i'll bring him a Whopper


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2012)

You paid 300 for cocaine? I thought that shot was cheap in Niggertown


----------



## Saney (Nov 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You paid 300 for cocaine? I thought that shot was cheap in Niggertown




Yea it kinda is.. and No I don't use Drugs. They are bad for you.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> This is some married whore the Jew is banging
> 
> View attachment 48197



That's what I call my girlfriend!!! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2012)

Water weight is fluctuating up to 5lbs in a day. No issues with the 600mg deca so probably bunk Jew gears


----------



## Saney (Nov 26, 2012)

Lookin good Captn. Lean and Big Wheels.  I need to cut so bad... BUT I CAN'T HELP MYSELF... I NEED DONUTS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Nov 26, 2012)

Youre gonna hunker down and get serious mister! 

Saney and i are crash dieting. But he'll quit in a day and begin bulking (reverse bodybuilder technique)

My goal is 195-200 single digit BF in under a month. 

This week will be crash style. Just shakes and gears.

After the week is up, ill start doing a strict ass restricted low carb paleo until desired Terkedness is achieved.

Bunk gears will be in abundance and should assist keeping a bit of muscle. Cant believe how fucking bloated and fat im getting.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Water weight is fluctuating up to 5lbs in a day. No issues with the 600mg deca so probably bunk Jew gears
> 
> View attachment 48203



lying motherfucker
kawk is too huge to be a jew


----------



## SFW (Nov 26, 2012)

If my jintani gears actually come thru, Mr. Jintani himself (a japanese wop) will be pleased and send me mo' gears. Iakat cut me off and called me a fat pos non-mod and his company doesnt want to associate with such a non-moderating, unjerked type.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> Youre gonna hunker down and get serious mister!
> 
> Saney and i are crash dieting. But he'll quit in a day and begin bulking (reverse bodybuilder technique)
> 
> ...



yeah you look so shitty

fuk you


----------



## SFW (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice bikini bottom capt. However a nude blacked out cock photo is all the rage in milan now.


----------



## SFW (Nov 26, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah you look so shitty
> 
> fuk you



Im carrying substantial flubber around my waist. Makes me angry. Nipples are starting to point downward : (


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> If my jintani gears actually come thru, Mr. Jintani himself (a japanese wop) will be pleased and send me mo' gears. Iakat cut me off and called me a fat pos non-mod and his company doesnt want to associate with such a non-moderating, unjerked type.



i have stuff i could be taking damn it!!!!
hurry up goddamn  motherfukin order


----------



## SFW (Nov 26, 2012)

werd. where the fuck are these gears coming from, Antarctica? They need to hurry the fuck up with my 100% free gears!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 26, 2012)

lol

complaining about free is shit is azza like behavior
i must refrain


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 26, 2012)

Almost got caught under the bar close gripping just now. That was cool. Ill try and post a vid when I get back from the gym. Wait, do I even workout?

can u post vids right from an iPhone or iPad?


----------



## Saney (Nov 26, 2012)

Crash Diets FTW!!! 244lbs isn't good enough.. I want to be AT LEAST 230lbs by the end of December.. So fuck all this garbage food and NO Alcohol for me. that shit makes me HUGE


Eating a piece of chicken as i type this!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> Nice bikini bottom capt. However a nude blacked out cock photo is all the rage in milan now.



My Jew-paint app requires payment every time I use it  Would a tuck between suffice?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey NB's......

McGilf is engaged!!!

WTF!!!!

Congrats McGilf!!!


----------



## SFW (Nov 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> My Jew-paint app requires payment every time I use it  Would a tuck between suffice?



Yes, tucking is acceptable. And wearing a stylish kimono is encouraged. 

Buffalo Bill Dance Scene - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Nov 26, 2012)

lol^

i just ate a bowl of home made crannberry sauce... (diet starts tomorrow)


----------



## independent (Nov 26, 2012)

Ordered from ostagain, wow they ship fast.  Anyone here try pt-141 peptide? Thought i would mix it in the wifes b12 inj.
I think kos tried it but it didnt work for him.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2012)

Ostagain = bath salts


----------



## Saney (Nov 27, 2012)

Osta Gain sold me Bunk Letro

never using them again.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 27, 2012)

jebus kristi  this place has a ton of new sponsors since the last time I checked them out........site is the leading GSO distributror in the world!!!!


----------



## CG (Nov 27, 2012)

Speaking of bunk shit. MP is still doing their cyber Monday sale.. Enter cybermonday for 20% off lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2012)

I hear there is a KOS - Saney 69er vid doing the rounds


----------



## Tesla (Nov 29, 2012)

Did some serious demo at work today......

Nothing like being on Tren with a big ass sledgehammer doing some damage.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Did some serious demo at work today......
> 
> Nothing like being on Tren with a big ass sledgehammer doing some damage.



How many Mexicans you kill today Al?


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't wanna go to work!

Too many women there aren't wearing much clothes. 

More Naked men! (that look like SFW)


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)

I got hemorrhoids


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2012)

Ewww, stop pushing so hard when you shit.. and stop squatting.. Legs are gay (like my chicken legs)


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;du3zf9kvQQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=du3zf9kvQQw[/video]


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)

Saney said:


> Ewww, stop pushing so hard when you shit.. and stop squatting.. Legs are gay (like my chicken legs)



Lol I need some anusol!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I got hemorrhoids



Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 30, 2012)

Saney said:


> I don't wanna go to work!
> 
> Too many women there aren't wearing much clothes.
> 
> More Naked men! (that look like SFW)



Maybe you can sweet talk SFW into applying for a gig over there.  Then u'll have some eye candy and won't be bothered by all them half nekkid womans all day.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 30, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Hey NB's......
> 
> McGilf is engaged!!!
> 
> ...



Werd!  I guess I'm a friggin pushover. lol  But, it's nice to wake up to a gilf who will cook for ya and give helmet everyday.  It beats the daily LHJO.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd!  I guess I'm a friggin pushover. lol  But, it's nice to wake up to a gilf who will cook for ya and give helmet everyday.  It beats the daily LHJO.



Will she pin yoar gearz as well?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 30, 2012)

Can't remember if I told y'all or not.  Got my first DUI last sat nite after leaving a football party.  I was all turning left when the light was yellow, but the fukker turnt red b4 I made it thru the intersection and there just happened to be a copper in front of me.  I had drank a shitload of beer, yeager, taquilla, xanny, and weed.  Needless to say, I failed the fuck out of the sobriety test.  It was so bad that she said "nevermind" after I stumbled whilst trying to walk 10 paces with one foot in front of t'other.  Next thing I know, I'm all handcuffed and in the back of the car.  I had to spend the nite in the slammer and pay a bail bondsman $200 to get me out the next day, plus $200 to get my ride out of impound.  Good nuze is, my lawyer said I can probably avoid having it on my record if I do some kinda deferrment shit where I take random piss tests and shit for about 6 months.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)

> beer, yeager, taquilla, xanny, and weed



lol surprised yoar cawk works!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 30, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Can't remember if I told y'all or not. Got my first DUI last sat nite after leaving a football party. I was all turning left when the light was yellow, but the fukker turnt red b4 I made it thru the intersection and there just happened to be a copper in front of me. I had drank a shitload of beer, yeager, taquilla, xanny, and weed. Needless to say, I failed the fuck out of the sobriety test. It was so bad that she said "nevermind" after I stumbled whilst trying to walk 10 paces with one foot in front of t'other. Next thing I know, I'm all handcuffed and in the back of the car. I had to spend the nite in the slammer and pay a bail bondsman $200 to get me out the next day, plus $200 to get my ride out of impound. Good nuze is, my lawyer said I can probably avoid having it on my record if I do some kinda deferrment shit where I take random piss tests and shit for about 6 months.



Mine just came off my record last April. Shit was on there for 10 years. I blew a .23. Tequila shots a plenty at da strip club. I retained a lawyer for 1 large just to avoid going to court and shit, but I was still guilty.
The classes are cool...lotta hot party chicks were in my classes. lol

Fucking sucked picked up garbage on the side of the freeway in my Orange vest.


----------



## Saney (Dec 1, 2012)

lol @ you fags with DUI's


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 1, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Mine just came off my record last April. Shit was on there for 10 years. I blew a .23. Tequila shots a plenty at da strip club. I retained a lawyer for 1 large just to avoid going to court and shit, but I was still guilty.
> The classes are cool...lotta hot party chicks were in my classes. lol
> 
> Fucking sucked picked up garbage on the side of the freeway in my Orange vest.




LOL!  @ .23 you were friggin wasted.  I was in Houston, driving back to Bama a coupla years ago and decided to grab a coupla Sparks for the ride back.  I got pulled over and the cop made me do the sobriety test and I passed.  But, this time I was beyond wasted.  I only blew a .13, but they didn't know about the weed and xannies.  If it had just been booze, I might have passed the test. But I couldn't even stand up str8. They apparently found my pinch hitter, cause the gilf threw it under the seat when we got pulled over and it's gone now.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Will she pin yoar gearz as well?



This one is really docile.  So, she'd pin my gears and follow up with a rim job if I demanded it.  She's let me go backdoor already a coupla times. Cool thang is, she has no problems with any of the bad shit that I do, as far as gears, drinking, recreational drugs, etc., as long as I share, she's cool with it. lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> This one is really docile.  So, she'd pin my gears and follow up with a rim job if I demanded it.  She's let me go backdoor already a coupla times. Cool thang is, she has no problems with any of the bad shit that I do, as far as gears, drinking, recreational drugs, etc., as long as I share, she's cool with it. lol



Good scoar bro! No wonder you're marrying the broad!


----------



## Saney (Dec 1, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> as far as gears, drinking, recreational drugs, etc.,* as long as I share*, she's cool with it. lol




Sharing Gears??


----------



## independent (Dec 1, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> This one is really docile.  So, she'd pin my gears and follow up with a rim job if I demanded it.  She's let me go backdoor already a coupla times. Cool thang is, she has no problems with any of the bad shit that I do, as far as gears, drinking, recreational drugs, etc., as long as I share, she's cool with it. lol



Were you high when you proposed to her or are you just stupid?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 1, 2012)

I need some hcg which one of our 2000 sponsors carry it?This place become a money pit my as well jump on board the money train.Evil Laugh


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2012)

My girlfriend said next time I cum in her mouth I could shout "Hail Satan!" at the top of my lungs while cumming in her mouth!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 1, 2012)

Test and tren at the same dam time


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 1, 2012)

I had a patient blow a .44 after parking her car perfectly on the sidewalk in front of her house then passing out. Someone called 911 and the cops came and called us cause she was so blew so high. Couldn't give her a DUI either cause she wasn't driving when they got there. She could actually walk and talk pretty well too where most people would be dead


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2012)

You should have fucked her


----------



## Saney (Dec 1, 2012)

I would have pee'd on her


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2012)

Pee in her arse?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2012)

Tren cough FTW!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 1, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Were you high when you proposed to her or are you just stupid?



I'll have to get back to ya on that one. Not really sure yet meself. Alls I know is the AP is good and she seems willing to put up with my shit and isn't a narcissistic selfish cunt like my ex.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 1, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> I had a patient blow a .44 after parking her car perfectly on the sidewalk in front of her house then passing out. Someone called 911 and the cops came and called us cause she was so blew so high. Couldn't give her a DUI either cause she wasn't driving when they got there. She could actually walk and talk pretty well too where most people would be dead



WTF were you thinking?  You could've gone backdoor on her, pissed on her, and maybe even some shit that's too depraved to mention in the CT!  She would never have remembered.  Don't forget that you took this job for the access/opportunity.  It's time to start taking advantage of it!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2012)

^^^^ good advices!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'll have to get back to ya on that one. Not really sure yet meself. Alls I know is the AP is good and she seems willing to put up with my shit and isn't a narcissistic selfish cunt like my ex.



How old is the future Mrs. McGilf??


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 1, 2012)

Tesla said:


> How old is the future Mrs. McGilf??




52. lol  If she were any younger, I'd feel like a pedophile.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2012)

LOL....Nice!!!  She must be horny as all Hell!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2012)

Tesla said:


> LOL....Nice!!!  She must be horny as all Hell!!



That broad still self-lubing? Or you gotta ky the hell outta that snatch? 

What does a 52 yr old snatch look like btw? Pics????


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> That broad still self-lubing? Or you gotta ky the hell outta that snatch?
> 
> What does a 52 yr old snatch look like btw? Pics????



Don't knock the 50's Pune til you've tried it..........some are a little nasty, but some are still like a 17 year olds with a nice, clean landing strip.


----------



## Saney (Dec 1, 2012)

LMFAO.. i'm about to find out what a 31yr old Snatch looks like...

I have pics of a 30 yr old snatchy


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2012)

I think McGilf should have all his BN cronies in his Wedding party........ Me, JDub, Willpiazza, Goodskie, Joseph, Min, SFW.......Josh lol........etc.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2012)

Wtf? Saney and I better be made honorary BNers unless ya'll want some bans handed down


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok who's moar jerked? Telsa or theCaptn?



Cracking 240lb


----------



## Saney (Dec 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Ok who's moar jerked? Telsa or theCaptn?
> 
> View attachment 48266
> 
> Cracking 240lb




Captn


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2012)

Does the other guy even lift?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Dec 1, 2012)

> I think McGilf should have all his BN cronies in his Wedding party........ Me, JDub, Willpiazza, Goodskie, Joseph, Min, SFW.......Josh lol........etc.




Is McG's new misses an oriental?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2012)

Tesla said:


>



Al will have the bigger guns


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2012)

SFW said:


> Is McG's new misses an oriental?



Nope..... A Southern girl from Bammer I think.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Al will have the bigger guns



...And a more stylish Goatee. lol

My forearms are getting pretty big from LHJO!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> ...And a more stylish Goatee. lol
> 
> My forearms are getting pretty big from LHJO!!



Werd! From all that cat strangling!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd! From all that cat strangling!



Fucking cat bit a hole thru the coard of my new $50 Skullcandy headphones the other day......I almost tossed the fucker off the balcony I was so pissed.


----------



## Saney (Dec 2, 2012)

238lbs of Fat'ness!

Captn is more Jerked cause he exercises his legs.. Al has the bigger guns

McGilf loves old women because he looks like he's nearly 60. an him marrying this Gilf (no matter how much ass she licks) is pretty busted, but we all know its not about how you look.. Right?

The Messican is going out for her Bday today.. Her "friend" had bought her a room in some fancy hotel for a couple nights.. within walking distance to the beach.. And i'm sure her friend is some huge black guy with a even bigger Anaconda... Keep it nice and loose for me. Tight Vaginas are the DEVIL!

But yes folks, i'm getting skinny, more visible veins than SFW on a Chemo Day. I'm now his Superior and far beyond amazing. Just wait until the day when I reveal my twinkie secret. Brilliant stuff


That is all. Now carry on you worthless NB faggots!


P.s. some puerto rican girl came into my job Friday night and she looked like the Skinny version of my fat polish ex.. i wanted to Pee on her SO BAD!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2012)

yay saney is skinny


----------



## independent (Dec 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Ok who's moar jerked? Telsa or theCaptn?
> 
> View attachment 48266
> 
> Cracking 240lb



Looks like an abercrombie model to me


----------



## Saney (Dec 2, 2012)

This^


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 2, 2012)

Werd!  Saney is spot on.  I just like gilfs cause then I don't look so friggin old with all the grayhair. And Al's right about the snatch.  It's really no different tha a 17year old's.  Although, I ain't been with a17 year old since I was 20.  Funny thang about the self-lubing is that I thought that was just a myth, but we have to use that kentucky jelly sometimes   I'm not sure if it's age or the meds she's taking. The last two gilfs were the same age and got wet as all get out during 4play.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 2, 2012)

Captns belly button looks almost big enough for me to drill in that pic


----------



## Saney (Dec 2, 2012)

lol @ McGilf.. Truth is, some girls (no matter the age) have a difficult time getting wet. Some others are Gushing with juices. I've had to use lube on some young girls.. its kind of a turn off cause i think i'm at fualt for not getting her wet.. but now i know anyway.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 3, 2012)

Nuttin' like a pec full of Ace to start off my day.


----------



## Saney (Dec 4, 2012)

235lbs this morning.. Should I stop cutting and blast some Deca? or should I cut another 5lbs? or Pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 4, 2012)

260 lean or gtfo


----------



## Saney (Dec 4, 2012)

Damn!!! 235 and blubbed


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> Damn!!! 235 and blubbed



Have you considered a Winstrol/Tren IV drip?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> 235lbs this morning.. Should I stop cutting and blast some Deca? or should I cut another 5lbs? or Pics or it didn't happen?



Intra-anal Clen or GTFO


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 4, 2012)

I gotta get me 100mltest E & 50ml tren E asap!  Anyone got any idears?


----------



## Saney (Dec 4, 2012)

Jew^


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I gotta get me 100mltest E & 50ml tren E asap!  Anyone got any idears?



Brew?


----------



## CG (Dec 5, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I gotta get me 100mltest E & 50ml tren E asap!  Anyone got any idears?



Big order homey. What's that about


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 5, 2012)

That's about gettin jerked


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2012)

lol @ Goodskie's Sig


----------



## longworthb (Dec 5, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I gotta get me 100mltest E & 50ml tren E asap!  Anyone got any idears?


Gram of tren a week for ten and 2 gram test a week for like 12. That would be a fun ride


----------



## longworthb (Dec 5, 2012)

Me and cgrant are meeting up sometime soon to play tummy sticks  since he lives like 20 mins from me. I need a new training partner. It's hard to push yourself when u have some random newb tryin to spot you


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2012)

don't train with that fatty eww


----------



## longworthb (Dec 5, 2012)

Saney said:


> don't train with that fatty eww


Bring your ass to Garfield then lol


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2012)

fuck North Jersey.. Come to Atlantic City. i'll get you a discounted Room at the Golden Nugget.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 5, 2012)

Very tempting. Last time I was there I lost 650$


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2012)

^^^ Jew


----------



## SFW (Dec 5, 2012)

made a post workout cake. Gonna eat it now. GEARS!


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2012)

Gears are the Devil.. i'm coming off Cold Turkey style.. gonna slam some Clomiphene 100mg ED for life then never use Gears again.. they are all bunk


----------



## longworthb (Dec 5, 2012)

^Never gonna happen


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2012)

longworthb said:


> ^Never gonna happen



Saney is bound for nb glory!


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2012)

I swear to it.. Never again will I PFG!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 5, 2012)

whats wrong saney?


----------



## independent (Dec 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> whats wrong saney?



He pins copious amounts of gear and still looks like shit.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 5, 2012)

It's your diet bro I'm telling you lol. Your training looks good. U obviously have all the gears u need so just get a diet plan and stick as close to it as u can


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm a failure.. I might even stop working out.. 


shit if i do that I may as well go with suicide lol


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2012)

Can't even get Legit Gears from Iakat anymore.. This must be a sign to retire from Reverse Bodybuilding and just be a blubbed mess forever


----------



## longworthb (Dec 5, 2012)

Just keep in mind if u get fat and unjerked u won't be getting nowhere near as much poon lol


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well when you come off you will probably have low  test levels go to the doc complain and then you will get the good stuff.Test cyp 200 mg equivalent to 1,000 mg from sponsors here


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2012)

So ur sayin my Ace is bunk, Saney??


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Well when you come off you will probably have low  test levels go to the doc complain and then you will get the good stuff.Test cyp 200 mg equivalent to 1,000 mg from sponsors here



Don't you need insurance for that?


----------



## SFW (Dec 6, 2012)

Walgreens carries inj test at the pharmacy. Just show up @ 3am to a 24hr place with a small caliber handgun tucked into your Jordan gym shorts waistband, have Tim a block away in the get-away vehicle (ford taurus with mirror taped) and tell the gook pharmacist behind the counter to "Gimme the fucking gears." And While he's at it, the adderal, oxycontin and Xanax! Theres only 3 people tops working in a 24 hr walgreens. Maybe some spic bitch at the front. If she gets in the way you pistol whip her in the mouth as you leave. You'll get your Legit, non bunk gears. Just wear the BFT wig for anonymity.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 6, 2012)

^^i like your style


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2012)

Bestest DRSE advices!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol @ SFW.....Or just pinn bunk gear....that's my preference.


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2012)

SFW said:


> Walgreens carries inj test at the pharmacy. Just show up @ 3am to a 24hr place with a small caliber handgun tucked into your Jordan gym shorts waistband, have Tim a block away in the get-away vehicle (ford taurus with mirror taped) and tell the gook pharmacist behind the counter to "Gimme the fucking gears." And While he's at it, the adderal, oxycontin and Xanax! Theres only 3 people tops working in a 24 hr walgreens. Maybe some spic bitch at the front. If she gets in the way you pistol whip her in the mouth as you leave. You'll get your Legit, non bunk gears. Just wear the BFT wig for anonymity.



Lmfao @ taped mirror


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 6, 2012)

Orrrrrr get a script for all 3 which is pretty fuckin easy


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2012)

Buncha fat, worthless, weak, blubbed, fruit cakes in this Mother Fucker... 


you should all fucking kill yourselves.. 


P.s. I'm skinny!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 7, 2012)

^^^^ What ever happened to those nb fags?


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2012)

^  They got exposed as worthless trashy faggots... killed their reputation.. ran home to Mommy.. Plus they are all bisexual


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 7, 2012)

Eminem pretty much destroyed them


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Eminem pretty much destroyed them



This^


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> Walgreens carries inj test at the pharmacy. Just show up @ 3am to a 24hr place with a small caliber handgun tucked into your Jordan gym shorts waistband, have Tim a block away in the get-away vehicle (ford taurus with mirror taped) and tell the gook pharmacist behind the counter to "Gimme the fucking gears." And While he's at it, the adderal, oxycontin and Xanax! Theres only 3 people tops working in a 24 hr walgreens. Maybe some spic bitch at the front. If she gets in the way you pistol whip her in the mouth as you leave. You'll get your Legit, non bunk gears. Just wear the BFT wig for anonymity.



Gonna give this a go 2nite, no joke.  I'm pretty sure that if I can convince the gilf that I know what I'm a doing, she'll drive 4 me.  I'll give yall a update 2mor!  Time for some free gears and other goodies!  I'm also gonna demand some methyltrienolone.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 7, 2012)

BTW, what sponsor here sells the bestest bunk gears at the most best prices?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 7, 2012)

Also, WP Xanny and Valium is garbage.  5 WP xanny = 1 real xanny.


----------



## Saney (Dec 7, 2012)

There are no sponsors here that sell gear... or Xannies


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 7, 2012)

I want some NeoVar goddamit!


----------



## independent (Dec 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I want some NeoVar goddamit!



Werd. At least you know its bunk up front.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm gonna smoke some ice and strangle some cats! That's what Tesla would do


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm gonna smoke some ice and strangle some cats! That's what Tesla would do


----------



## SFW (Dec 8, 2012)

13 days left, faggots.







Onyx - Last Dayz - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 8, 2012)

It's was supposed to happen yesterday numbnuts


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm gonna try and float my weight around 235lbs. And just up the Tren And Test, while adding in more food to my diet (more chicken and protein and a lil extra carbs. maybe 80 carbs a day).

But gonna start pinning everyday.. need to bump my tren up to 50mg ED.. this gay World Pharma stuff is only 80mg/ml... fucking trash! I NEED MOAR GEARS!


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 9, 2012)

Bump it to 50mgs a day? What are u on now negative tren?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 9, 2012)

Saney said:


> I'm gonna try and float my weight around 235lbs. And just up the Tren And Test, while adding in more food to my diet (more chicken and protein and a lil extra carbs. maybe 80 carbs a day).
> 
> But gonna start pinning everyday.. need to bump my tren up to 50mg ED.. this gay World Pharma stuff is only 80mg/ml... fucking trash! I NEED MOAR GEARS!


give him moar gearz goddamn it!


----------



## Saney (Dec 9, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Bump it to 50mgs a day? What are u on now negative tren?




no.. 40mg ED.. was using 1cc of AP tren Ace which is 80mg/ml. was using 1cc EOD


----------



## Tesla (Dec 10, 2012)

Saney said:


> no.. 40mg ED.. was using 1cc of AP tren Ace which is 80mg/ml. was using 1cc EOD



So is my shit 80mg/ml??

If so I have to bump up my shit as well nigger!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2012)

Only fags pin tren EOD


----------



## Saney (Dec 10, 2012)

Tesla said:


> So is my shit 80mg/ml??
> 
> If so I have to bump up my shit as well nigger!



No.. Asian Pharma is 80mg/ml.. the stuff you have is 100mg/ml


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2012)

Saney said:


> No.. Asian Pharma is 80mg/ml.. the stuff you have is *000mg/m*l



Fixed. Saney's Wheelchair bound supplier sold him bunk shit. Rehab for a heart attack is expensive i guess....


----------



## Saney (Dec 10, 2012)

At least I got the goods coming in..  


haters gonna hate


----------



## Tesla (Dec 10, 2012)

SFW said:


> Fixed. Saney's Wheelchair bound supplier sold him bunk shit. Rehab for a heart attack is expensive i guess....


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 10, 2012)

Drunk and high and xanied smokin cigs pinning test tren and npp down 20lbs. 

Cheat day mafuckaz!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2012)

I smoked too much crack over the wkend n lost 5lbs 

... There's also a string of cat carcasses littering my driveway


----------



## Saney (Dec 11, 2012)

i ate too much crap and gained 10lbs. back to 244


----------



## CG (Dec 11, 2012)

I got sent to the middle of nowhere for work last minute. Their "fitness center" is a manual treadmill.  At least I brought my ap prop with me


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol push-ups and sit ups and water jug curls


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 11, 2012)

Can't sleep cause I'm pissed off so I thought I would check to see how my favorite deviants are doing....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2012)

. .  not much happening sugar tits.

SFW is now a single daddy after strangling his GF with pizza dough
Saney is now so fat, hairy and jewish, he's stuck in his granny's basement stealing wifi off neighbours
Tesla has been arrested for cruelty to animals after authorities found 47 used cats in his apartment
McGilf has met, married and buried a new Gilf in under 3 months
KOS has gone all friendly and gay now he's getting free DRSE shit
cgrant now buries gummy bears up his arse for charity event

 . . . dont think you know any of these other jew bastards


----------



## Saney (Dec 12, 2012)

CellarDoor Poked me on Facebook! and i came


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> . .  not much happening sugar tits.
> 
> SFW is now a single daddy after strangling his GF with pizza dough
> Saney is now so fat, hairy and jewish, he's stuck in his granny's basement stealing wifi off neighbours
> ...




Well that all sounds amazing, I'm sorry I neglected you boys.  

You are looking yummy and totally fuckable, Captn'.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 12, 2012)

Saney said:


> CellarDoor Poked me on Facebook! and i came



You poked me back!



And I liked it.


----------



## independent (Dec 12, 2012)

I love my new smart phone. I can take a dump and surf the net at the same time.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 12, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I love my new smart phone. I can take a dump and surf the net at the same time.


I guess I took this for granted. It is a good feeling isn't it lol


----------



## Saney (Dec 12, 2012)

Poopin and Surfin.. What could possibly  be next?


----------



## longworthb (Dec 12, 2012)

Still nb :-/


----------



## Saney (Dec 12, 2012)

Who the fuck is that NB in the above picture^ ???


----------



## mooch2321 (Dec 12, 2012)

does that guy even work out?


----------



## longworthb (Dec 12, 2012)

Me negro lol. Ya ya I know nb but by the end of this cycle ill be 225 then maybe ull send me those cawk pics I've been wanting


----------



## longworthb (Dec 12, 2012)

mooch2321 said:


> does that guy even work out?


To answer your question......no just huge amounts of gear


----------



## longworthb (Dec 12, 2012)

Ur looking pretty jacked in ur avi saney. Now i gotta go fuck a fat chick to make me feel better about myself


----------



## Saney (Dec 12, 2012)

LOL it's all Camera angles.. i really look alot like Azza


But i just smashed some shoulders! Military Press 165lbs for 8! (3rd set)


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I love my new smart phone. I can take a dump and surf the net at the same time.



highly recommend icing the log


----------



## Tesla (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey all you uphill landscaping chocolate starfish explorers.......




WTF is up mah KNEEEEEEEGROWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2012)

It's anal night with the mrs! 

... Hope it don't hurt


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2012)

GEARS!

70mg of Tren ED isnt enough god damnit!


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2012)

is 205lbs weak for Bent Over BB rows?


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 13, 2012)

Depends on form

not bad if wide grip slow and controlled. 

I go as high as 405 if I'm geared lifting heavy


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2012)

I use Underhand grip, close in to my body.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 13, 2012)

Saney said:


> GEARS!
> 
> 70mg of Tren ED isnt enough god damnit!


Run 300 tren e a week and 50 ace Ed


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Run 300 tren e a week and 50 ace Ed




ha.. you are scared of Tren E!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2012)

Saney said:


> is 205lbs weak for Bent Over BB rows?



If I can hit 220 you're a weak arse nigger!


----------



## longworthb (Dec 13, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> It's anal night with the mrs!
> 
> ... Hope it don't hurt


Expecting the story when ur finished


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2012)

70mg Tren ED or GTFO!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2012)

What do you bitches bb shrug? Is 330 for 12 weak?


----------



## Watson (Dec 14, 2012)

almost more fucken sticky threads than normal ones.......just saying is all..............


----------



## Watson (Dec 14, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> What do you bitches bb shrug? Is 330 for 12 weak?



decent imo, im hitting 250 for 12-15 and feeling the burn


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> What do you bitches bb shrug? Is 330 for 12 weak?



No. If you do em slow and not try to compete in a speed race, get a good contraction at the top of the movement, squeeze. 

If youre obsessed with numbers and weight, Try to use an overhand/underhand grip with straps, you'll add at least 50 lbs easy to your lift.

For good measure have someone spotting you very closely wearing Jorts.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 14, 2012)

Im obsessed with form and contraction. And jorts


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't do Shrugs.. lucky me


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 14, 2012)

Who sells the best liq C for the best price?


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 14, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> What do you bitches bb shrug? Is 330 for 12 weak?




Ill do 315, 365, 405 whatever. Depends on how many reps I'm trying. 405 is pretty heavy for me. 

Ive never done high rep workouts so right now I'm doing everything a little lighter so sticking with 315.


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2012)

I do my shrugs when I do my Deadlifts. 


THINK PEOPLE THINK!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2012)

5 Sets of squats: 245x10, 250, 255, 260, 265

4 sets of Roman Deadlifts: 225x10, 235, 245, 255  i'm so weak! 


Feeling nice!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 14, 2012)

gearsmcgilf said:


> who sells the best liq c for the best price?



famgdi!


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> famgdi!



You're delusional


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2012)

I came in my girlfriends asshole while shouting "hail Satan." #livingthedream

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 14, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> famgdi!



Use yoar DRSE powers to blackmail sponsors. JFC you should know this!


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2012)

Who likes 100mg/ml TNE???

I hear the DRSE is selling it cheap! and I want some!


----------



## SFW (Dec 15, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Use yoar DRSE powers to blackmail sponsors. JFC you should know this!



mmhmm. One time i held Iakat off a balcony by his ankles and shook. Everything that fell out i got to keep. Mostly lint and expired tren e. But it was free.

McGilf, ask a sponsor if you could do a Cialis Log in the AG section. Before and after pics would help.


----------



## Saney (Dec 15, 2012)

lol^


----------



## independent (Dec 15, 2012)

Cem vitc ftw!


----------



## Saney (Dec 15, 2012)

I got some Vitamin C..

Free.99$


----------



## Tesla (Dec 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> I got some Vitamin C..
> 
> Free.99$



Do tell.


----------



## SFW (Dec 15, 2012)

Anything that ugly french goon offers you is bunk. Better off with PurchasePeptide.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 15, 2012)

SFW said:


> Anything that ugly french goon offers you is bunk. Better off with PurchasePeptide.


----------



## Saney (Dec 16, 2012)

Everything!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Dec 16, 2012)

Just smashed some chest. all 15 rep sets. hopefully my chest will grow a little.. lord knows it isn't big enough GOD DAMNIT!

this Tren @ 70mg ED is the shit. nice little sweet spot for me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 16, 2012)

100mg tren Ed



. Or





GTFO!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 16, 2012)

All u NB's should GTFO!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 16, 2012)

I can't handle 100mg Tren ED.. that would kill my already fucked up sleep and I'd shoot myself and probably my most recent Ex gf


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 16, 2012)

Saney said:


> I can't handle 100mg Tren ED.. that would kill my already fucked up sleep and I'd shoot myself and probably my most recent Ex gf




I agree. 100 is hell. 75ish is perfect. I'd rather run that longer than kill my gf and not sleep


----------



## Saney (Dec 16, 2012)

I need my asshole played with.

Any takers?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 16, 2012)

Saney said:


> I need my asshole played with.
> 
> Any takers?



Sounds right up Captn's alley..........


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 16, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Sounds right up Captn's alley..........



You got some sort of probing robot I can operate with my iPhone, no problem!


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2012)

More tren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2012)

MENT! or GTFO!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2012)

In other news, just 3 days of work to go until 3 weeks off! SummaDaze!!!!

What's the Xmas plans negros?


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2012)

Still haven't tried Ment.. nobody has it..

Xmas plans? End of the World/Xmas party at the Club this thursday!!


----------



## longworthb (Dec 17, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> In other news, just 3 days of work to go until 3 weeks off! SummaDaze!!!!
> 
> What's the Xmas plans negros?


Same old shit. Getting together with my girls polak fam and trying not to drink too much scotch cuz my livers begging for mercy already. Any of yous got experience with ghrp6 and cjc? I've been doing a ton of research on them but I'd like to hear some first hands


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2012)

McGilf has experience with Peptides.. I think maybe the Captain as well.. I don't mess with them. Tren or GTFO


----------



## longworthb (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol well I'm on 400 tren e a week and now 1ml cut mix eod


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2012)

Saney said:


> McGilf has experience with Peptides.. I think maybe the Captain as well.. I don't mess with them. Tren or GTFO



I honestly can't be fucked with them. Pinning 2-3x a day timed to avoid carbs n fats. Shit takes months to get full benefits and is a real pain in the arsehole.

As Sloot says.... Tren in the cawk or GTFO


----------



## longworthb (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm more so looking for the appetite benefits and the sleep. Getting some trensomnia right now


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2012)

longworthb said:


> I'm more so looking for the appetite benefits and the sleep. Getting some trensomnia right now



The ghrps will work for that, but don't expect miracles with tremsomia.

 I keep my tren abusers to 6 wks top now, most insanity I can deal with.


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2012)

20 weeeks of Tren or GTFO!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2012)

Saney said:


> 20 weeeks of Tren or GTFO!


----------



## CG (Dec 17, 2012)

Ghrp's make you hungry as all fuck. Definitely help with sleep too. 

I ran cjc 1295 no Dac for a little bit.  Noticed some leanness and better quality of sleep, slept like a rock. 

You'll need a good supply and plenty of insulin pins if you wanna go for it.  Drop me a pm and I will talk to labpe about hooking you up


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 17, 2012)

Tren or gtfo


ft lauderdale/ south beach for a week a week after Xmas. Then 6 month tren abuser


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm gonna cruise for 6 weeks over Xmas before hitting a MENT abuser... I think I can hit 255 without much extra weight in body hair

Gears!


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 17, 2012)

Wtf is ment?

a secret new tren I don't know about?!?

ya I gotta cruise. Been on since August 

its 20 weeks on then 4 off right?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2012)

MENT is super tren!

MENT~methylnortestosterone acetate
MENT - Methylnortestosterone Acetate

Androgenic 650
Anabolic 2,300
Standard Testosterone propionate
Chemical Name 19-norandrost-4-en-3-one-17beta-ol 17beta-hydroxy-estr-4-en-3-one
Estrogenic Activity Low
Progestational Activity Moderate

About MENT

MENT, short for methylnortestosterone (acetate), is a synthetic anabolic steroid derived from nandrolone. This agent is also called trestolone acetate, although not as commonly. The trivial name methylnortestosterone is Historx; vague, and can also be applied to other steroids. In this case the "methyl" in the name, which is commonly associated with (-17 alpha alkylated androgens like methyltestosterone, methandrostenolone, or oxymetholone, is referring to a modification at (-7. This gives MENT a considerably different appearance than 17- methylnoretestosterone (Orgasteron). Of most obvious significance is its method of use. Although perhaps possessing a moderate level of oral bioavailability, this nandrolone derivative was not designed for oral administration. It is much more effective when administered to the body directly, by injection, implant, or transdermal gel. In character, MENT is a strongly anabolic steroid, which is accompanied by moderate androgenic and estrogenic properties.


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2012)

Tren or Ment or GTFO


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2012)

Got drunk last night.. Scale said 239lbs.. So i'm jerked and fat?


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 18, 2012)

Negged for not being a secret new tren that I didn't know about


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2012)

Ment is jewish..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 18, 2012)

Saney said:


> Ment is jewish..



Yes. Yes it is Jewish. Just like my cawk.


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2012)

70mg Tren ED > Ment


----------



## longworthb (Dec 18, 2012)

U gettin any shitty sides from 70ed bro? When I was at 75ed my body temp was ridiculous. Ears felt like they were on fire so did my face. I refuse to run tren when it's summer time because of this and switch to npp lol. In the winter it's amazing tho


----------



## longworthb (Dec 18, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Yes. Yes it is Jewish. Just like my cawk.


Pics of said Jewish cawk


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2012)

longworthb said:


> U gettin any shitty sides from 70ed bro? When I was at 75ed my body temp was ridiculous. Ears felt like they were on fire so did my face. I refuse to run tren when it's summer time because of this and switch to npp lol. In the winter it's amazing tho



Umm, after you run Tren enough, your body becomes immune. So 70ed for me isn't bad.. I only get slight insomnia  or maybe World Pharma's Tren is bunk?


And is RDL's at 275lbs for 10 weak?


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 19, 2012)

Not something u wanna go heavy on man


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 19, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Not something u wanna go heavy on man



Werd. I'm keeping my RDLs around 180 but swinging the bar out slightly at the bottom of the movement. Get a hellava pull on the hams n glutes


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2012)

Going heavy is bad?

So maybe i should stick with AirSquats


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2012)

Been on ap's prop for about 7 weeks... About 2 weeks supply left.  Hitting 350/wk

Decision time:
Run the ap cyp I have
Go off cycle

This was my first cycle, so idk if I wanna make it another 15 weeks (got 3 vials of cyp) 

What doth thine negros say? I already got all my pct shit, so I can do either or...


----------



## Saney (Dec 20, 2012)

Blast the fucking Cyp you pussy!!! All or nothing!


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2012)

Saney said:


> Blast the fucking Cyp you pussy!!! All or nothing!



 :

Might do that. Not sure if I wanna pct right before summer or cycle thru summer though..


----------



## independent (Dec 20, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> :
> 
> Might do that. Not sure if I wanna pct right before summer or cycle thru summer though..



You need to run that cycle at least another 7 weeks.


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 20, 2012)

Pct right before summer? 

Couldn't pay me to do that


----------



## Saney (Dec 20, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Pct right before summer?
> 
> Couldn't pay me to do that




with 100mls of Cut Mix coming in? this Tren abuser will be good for 20 weeks.. I'll either get Jerked, or die trying


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2012)

Saney said:


> Blast the fucking Cyp you pussy!!! All or nothing!



The DRSE banned pct years ago. 

Either PSFG or GTFO


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like I'm in to get jerked or die trying.  I am aiming to move up in the drse ranks by making my first cycle last at least 23 weeks, maybe 30


----------



## independent (Dec 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> The DRSE banned pct years ago.
> 
> Either PSFG or GTFO


----------



## Tesla (Dec 20, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Looks like I'm in to get jerked or die trying. I am aiming to move up in the drse ranks by making my first cycle last at least 23 weeks, maybe 30



ONE year or GTFO!!


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 20, 2012)

One or 30?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2012)

Tesla said:


> ONE year or GTFO!!



One? 2.5 and counting knigglet


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone ever try to come off after 6 months or moar?


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Anyone ever try to come off after 6 months or moar?



Grant, when you come off, you lose gains. Why bother training, dieting, etc and then losing 80% of that? 

Strong urge to neg you in the ass without any lube.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2012)

^^^ this. Why be small, weak, pale, Jewish and fat?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2012)

Btw, 245lbs this morning. Puffing and wheezing like an asthmatic old Jew


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2012)

^ lol

Good sign of non-bunk tren is when you start breathing like an obese semitic in the summer heat. 

P.s. Dhea > jintani gears

Im furious with these knob stranglers!

Thankfully i have 20 grams of airsealed ready to be injected into my deflated, natty ass cheeks!


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> Grant, when you come off, you lose gains. Why bother training, dieting, etc and then losing 80% of that?
> 
> Strong urge to neg you in the ass without any lube.



The "yay"'s win the vote.  


Cycling for the rest of my life.

If I never go off, it's not cycling though. 

Gearded for the rest of my life.  

Awesome


----------



## Saney (Dec 21, 2012)

Capt 245lbs? Nicely done sir! can you still NOT bench your own body weight?

i'm about 238lbs now.. been destroying some fucking home made cookies lol 

and i'ts been 2.5 years on cycle for me too.. PSFG for ever, or GTFO!


----------



## Saney (Dec 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> P.s. Dhea > jintani gears
> 
> Im furious with these knob stranglers!
> 
> Thankfully i have 20 grams of airsealed ready to be injected into my deflated, natty ass cheeks!




Their shit is Bunk? LMFAO that's ashame.. Maybe Iakat will demand i ship you some of his Quality Gearsasis


----------



## Saney (Dec 21, 2012)

Squat 280 for 10 is weak.. So i won't even ask y'all's opinion.


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2012)

Saney said:


> Squat 280 for 10 is weak.. So i won't even ask y'all's opinion.



Idk. Only time I fucked with rep Ranges higher that 5 was like 15 at 150 or some  pussy shit like that lol


----------



## Saney (Dec 21, 2012)

You should be doing a 100 reps on every set FATTY


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2012)

I know


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm gonna be In Philly for work next week, how about you hook me up with the cheapest ho at your club?

GYCH!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 21, 2012)

Then don't talk about it, be about it.. you are way too out of shape to be doing anything under 10 reps.. so 15 to 20 reps from now on is what Dr. Sanesloot is prescribing you're Obese self


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2012)

Saney said:


> Then don't talk about it, be about it.. you are way too out of shape to be doing anything under 10 reps.. so 15 to 20 reps from now on is what Dr. Sanesloot is prescribing you're Obese self



Werd. Thanks doc. The ONLY thig I do under 12 is squats in all honesty.. Can't deny this test and my primal urge to do big numbers somewhere


----------



## Friendo (Dec 21, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Werd. Thanks doc. The ONLY thig I do under 12 is squats in all honesty.. Can't deny this test and my primal urge to do big numbers somewhere


 American Dad - QUIET FATTY FAT FAT FATTY! - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol^


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm tryin'a get my huge back but, I'm telling ya.  I got some super bunk test this time.  I might as well be pinning olive oil.  I wake up with a semi at best and half the time, I go limp b4 I can even cum.  Normally when I'm rockin 750ml test e/w, I'm pounding that snatch like a jerkhammer.  But, this test is mos def bunk.  Not only can I not cum, I haven't even felt like JO in weeks.

Hurry up saney and GTGDG!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2012)

Maybe the gilf is bunk?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2012)

Saney said:


> Capt 245lbs? Nicely done sir! can you still NOT bench your own body weight?
> 
> i'm about 238lbs now.. been destroying some fucking home made cookies lol
> 
> and i'ts been 2.5 years on cycle for me too.. PSFG for ever, or GTFO!



I can still NOT bench my own weight  but my incline has gone from 200 to 220 lbs which is a PB. My trainer beats me mercilessly for being so weak


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 21, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm tryin'a get my huge back but, I'm telling ya.  I got some super bunk test this time.  I might as well be pinning olive oil.  I wake up with a semi at best and half the time, I go limp b4 I can even cum.  Normally when I'm rockin 750ml test e/w, I'm pounding that snatch like a jerkhammer.  But, this test is mos def bunk.  Not only can I not cum, I haven't even felt like JO in weeks.
> 
> Hurry up saney and GTGDG!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> where did u get said bunks?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 21, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> where did u get said bunks?



Ditto.


----------



## Saney (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol ^


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2012)

Saneys good pal Pyes has been busted in a child porn ring


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Saneys good pal Pyes has been busted in a child porn ring



Lmao I almost forgot about that faggot. This news is tgtbt


----------



## Saney (Dec 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Saneys good pal Pyes has been busted in a child porn ring



Tell me Moar!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2012)

Check the mods forum. Your name may be implicated


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys are weak ass fuck ....blame the sponsors...I have been crusing on 200 mg every ten days for 8 months now.Digital test is good.I don't know about anabolic temple I just switched from digital shit to tigerblood cyp. And bumping it to 400 mg ew.I need legit tren anyone know where to get some?No I don't want your bunk tren saney lol.


----------



## SFW (Dec 22, 2012)

#ShouldersClap


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2012)

@ronny - stfu


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2012)

lmao


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


>



Sunny dayz in Cali, Al?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Sunny dayz in Cali, Al?



Fuckin' freezing and raining.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Fuckin' freezing and raining.



104F here in Oz. plenty of tits out!


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen ^


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2012)

Just saying for the amount of gear you guys are running and time and length you should be stronger.I weigh 195 and can bench 330 squat 405 I'm barley on shit.PUT IN WORK THEN YOUR BUNK GEAR MIGHT WORK.


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Just saying for the amount of gear you guys are running and time and length you should be stronger.I weigh 195 and can bench 330 squat 405 I'm barley on shit.PUT IN WORK THEN YOUR BUNK GEAR MIGHT WORK.




I think you need to simmer down right quick.. before I go over your ex's house and beat your kid.


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't give a fuck if u can bench 900. If you're 195 youre small


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> I don't give a fuck if u can bench 900. If you're 195 youre small



LOL werd yo... 3xThis^


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2012)

Saney said:


> LOL werd yo... 3xThis^



And poor. And we all seen your girls vagina!


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Just saying for the amount of gear you guys are running and time and length you should be stronger.I weigh 195 and can bench 330 squat 405 I'm barley on shit.PUT IN WORK THEN YOUR BUNK GEAR MIGHT WORK.



How about you post a pic and we gauge who has bunk gear kneegrwo


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2012)

All gear is bunk.......Thank God for Placebo. lol


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2012)

Fucking the Bed Post - XNXX.COM


----------



## CG (Dec 24, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Fucking the Bed Post - XNXX.COM



Lmfao. I fapp'd to that exact one last night!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 24, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> How about you post a pic and we gauge who has bunk gear kneegrwo



it will be outdated or some shit


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Xmas Hebrews!


----------



## CG (Dec 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> it will be outdated or some shit



Lol truth


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2012)

100mg Tren, 100mg Prop and 70mg TNE...


my ass hurts


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2012)

285lb Stiff Leg Deads!!!!

Get your god damn weight up niggers


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2012)

Saney said:


> 100mg Tren, 100mg Prop and 70mg TNE...
> 
> 
> my ass hurts



Speaking of sore ass - McGilf is pinning his Gilf with gears! Hope he runs a log!


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2012)

What are your deads at Capt?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2012)

Saney said:


> What are your deads at Capt?



375 for 7. ... That gave me hemorrhoids


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2012)

in other news, only part of my joo-gears has come throu so far - ment is still in the mail goddamit.

Im gonna abuse sus250 - tren - and dbols for 6 weeks, starting . . . .  now 

sus250: 1,250mg - probably in 1 shot!
trenA: 70mg ED
dbols: 30mg ED

Gears!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> in other news, only part of my joo-gears has come throu so far



Why u no use Jacked N Tan, Inc.?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Why u no use Jacked N Tan, Inc.?



I got sick of finding pubes in my vials


----------



## Tesla (Dec 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I got sick of finding pubes in my vials


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2012)

JnT dbols are the Werd


----------



## Saney (Dec 27, 2012)

Someone used some Dbol and told me their eyes started turning Yellow and that their doctor said they were experiencing liver/kidney failure LOL

I was like "DAYUM!"


----------



## Saney (Dec 27, 2012)

Dbol?? prolly bunk (see image below)


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2012)

Dbol is mild as fk. That dude was experiencing aids


----------



## Saney (Dec 27, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Dbol is mild as fk. That dude was experiencing aids




When will you be jerked?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## independent (Dec 27, 2012)

Can i give dbol to a gilf for added sex drive?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 27, 2012)

Saney is all buff in his avi now


----------



## Saney (Dec 27, 2012)

Must be all the bunk ass Gears i've been using... Cause lord knows i don't sfw


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 27, 2012)

What is sfw?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> What is sfw?



1-Smash Fucking Wieghts
2- The most jacked guy on on I.M.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 27, 2012)

But hes not
he is 215 pounds
LOOKS GREAT THOUGH


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2012)

Saney said:


> When will you be jerked?



Lucky 2013? It will depend in how much Joo gears I abuse and whether KOS thinks so or not


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 27, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Lucky 2013? It will depend in how much Joo gears I abuse and whether KOS thinks so or not



KOS is all knowing when it comes to who's jacked and who's not


----------



## Saney (Dec 27, 2012)

Well as Long as I'm "KOS Approved" then i'm good.

Plus i'll start my Fake'n Bake this January. And with my super new fatburner coming in, i'll be sexy...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 27, 2012)

wtf....sfw looks awesome but clearly he is not the most jacked

hi is much bigger...besides his amputee legs...as long as his hand is being held by pro gurus
sil bigger and more conditioned
that giant in jintani section is fuking 6ft 8 and in good shape

dont need to be all knowing....something is or isnt
now comes butt hurt for no reason


----------



## Saney (Dec 27, 2012)

My anus hurts


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2012)

Saney said:


> My anus hurts








GICH!


----------



## longworthb (Dec 27, 2012)

Ya jadean is a fucking ogre


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2012)

I will be most jacked in 2013 I will cut from 215 195...I  been busting my ass in gym and I must say I look good for being on 6 month cruise..I need catch my upperbody up to my legs there getting to sick leaving upperbody behind


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2012)

Not bad


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2012)

Quads


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Quads



Wrong pic uploaded


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2012)

Once I get back on test tren and winny legit gears I will be gone....You can't say I look horrible for no gear...I have some fya gear on the way and before I only ran uncle z bunk shit so I'm pretty much still natty lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2012)

Ronnie, youre reviews are worse than Azza's:



ontopthegame85 said:


> So I been on tiger blood cyp for a little over 2 weeks now @ 400mg ew.I was currently on digital pharma test eth @ 300 mg every 10 days on a cruise.I waited one week dropped old test and started tiger blood cyp and My libido and strength are even higher then before.I was a little hesitant but now I'm 100% confident in tiger blood products.I will most probably try the mtp stack next.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2012)

Lol fuck them


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Lol fuck them



Atleast I lift...itching for tren @ very moment


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> wtf....sfw looks awesome but clearly he is not the most jacked
> 
> hi is much bigger...besides his amputee legs...as long as his hand is being held by pro gurus
> sil bigger and more conditioned
> ...



Just sayin pound for pound he's got "one" of the most jacked bods on the forum. IMO

No homo


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2012)

SFW = Smash Fucking Weights.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Just sayin pound for pound he's got "one" of the most jacked bods on the forum. IMO
> 
> No homo


all homo lol


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2012)

Ronnie is way more Jacked and Tan than I... Maybe it's because I don't workout? Or i'm too busy fucking his ex in the ass while i make his son watch?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2012)

Saney said:


> Ronnie is way more Jacked and Tan than I... Maybe it's because I don't workout? Or i'm too busy fucking his ex in the ass while i make his son watch?



I got back with her checked your fb out then deleted u....You have great size but you are weak for the amounts gear you run.I could out lift you on bench,squat   I squated 405x3 yesterday for example my bench been stuck 330 forever now but plan on hitting 350 once I hit tren.O and I'm 40 pounds lighter too BTW  You live in jersey so good juice shouldn't be hard find....Get ya sloppy ass in gym Nigger


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2012)

LMFAO got back with her just to stalk my FB? dude you could have just asked me for it lol

Yes i have great size and mass.. and body building isn't about how strong you are. Of course you know that. Its about Mass and Proportion 

and how do you know how much gear I run? Just because i say something stupid on this Forum doesn't mean its trew? lol Christ son!

and I can bench more than you. Hit 350 a month ago


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2012)

Im short only 5'10 so 200 lean is perfect for me...p.s. bodybuilding is gay prison muscle ftw


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Gay Prison sex..


----------



## Supreme Allah (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2012)

I stalk Saneys fb page all the time. And his mum, brother and BFT 

I'm also friends with McGilfs ex-wife and ex-gilf


----------



## SFW (Dec 29, 2012)

Ronnie is looking jacked again. 

Kos is slightly less obese and can see his penis.

Saney is leaning out.

Supreme Allah is Still puerto rican and drinking coffee.

And im waiting on long ester gears to finally kick in. 

Happy Jew Year ya'll!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

thanx man!


----------



## Saney (Dec 29, 2012)

SFW said:


> Ronnie is looking jacked again.
> 
> Kos is slightly less obese and can see his penis.
> 
> ...




Long ester? How dare you betray the fast esters! NO CUT MIX FOR YOU!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2012)

In 2013, someone's gonna die of something. Probably aids or roid-raged gilf.

Who will it be?


----------



## Saney (Dec 29, 2012)

Who will die this year? Prolly McGilf when his Gilf dies of old age, he'll die from a broken heart


----------



## Tesla (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

January 1st needs to hurry up and get here... i hate being a fat kid


----------



## vortrit (Dec 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> In 2013, someone's gonna die of something. Probably aids or roid-raged gilf.
> 
> Who will it be?



I volunteer.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Tesla (Dec 30, 2012)

If a chick says sum10 like...."You gave me the best sex I've ever had, and I've had a lot of sex".....Would you take it as a compliment and be stoked, or bummed to find out she's a slut?  lol


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

Compliment


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

slut


----------



## longworthb (Dec 30, 2012)

Had alot of sex or fucked a ton of guys? There's a big diff.


----------



## Bowden (Dec 30, 2012)

Tesla said:


> If a chick says sum10 like...."You gave me the best sex I've ever had, and I've had a lot of sex".....Would you take it as a compliment and be stoked, or bummed to find out she's a slut?  lol



Accept it as a complement from a slut.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 30, 2012)

Tesla said:


> If a chick says sum10 like...."You gave me the best sex I've ever had, and I've had a lot of sex".....Would you take it as a compliment and be stoked, or bummed to find out she's a slut?  lol



Walk into the clinic with your chest puffed out


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 30, 2012)

Motherfucker I don't wanna cruise. I could stay on 525 tren and 250 test year round. 

FUCK!


----------



## independent (Dec 30, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Walk into the clinic with your chest puffed out



Hiv or herpes?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Motherfucker I don't wanna cruise. I could stay on 525 tren and 250 test year round.
> 
> FUCK!


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2012)

Is benching 235lbs for 13 reps on your 4th set weak?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

as an endomorph 10 to 15 reps with anything is hard


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> as an endomorph 10 to 15 reps with anything is hard



Gonna have to educate me on this "endomorph" i'm guessing that's some kind of Body Type.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Motherfucker I don't wanna cruise. I could stay on 525 tren and 250 test year round.
> 
> FUCK!



Then do it MF'er!!!!!


----------



## Supreme Allah (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

Saney said:


> Gonna have to educate me on this "endomorph" i'm guessing that's some kind of Body Type.



get carlon colkers book noob


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 1, 2013)

Pec full a Tren and Test. Good start to The New Year!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2013)

I feel wrecked. Need to detox. Or GTFO


----------



## Goodskie (Jan 1, 2013)

Gunna cruise for a month or 6 weeks then test tren oral abuse til sept 

came off npp and tren a few days ago and my ex blew me 3 times today and I actually busted all 3 times. 

Been a looong time to bust that easy


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

3 BJ's from the Nazi?


----------



## Goodskie (Jan 2, 2013)

Shhhh


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

Ronnie said i'm weak.. now my feelings are hurt..


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2013)

Gears? :dunno:


----------



## Saney (Jan 4, 2013)

Gears Queers.

All bunk. All Placebo.

Can't even give this shit away


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2013)

Saney said:


> Gears Queers.
> 
> All bunk. All Placebo.
> 
> Can't even give this shit away



What are you giving away knigg?

And what is bunk?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2013)

Saney said:


> Gears Queers.
> 
> All bunk. All Placebo.
> 
> Can't even give this shit away



It's no wonder tesla is so small then


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 4, 2013)

wtf is this place?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's no wonder tesla is so small then


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2013)

Just about died in my sleep last night thanks to tren. Hot as a mfker as it is, woke up twice bathed in sweat and choking thanks to constricted airways 

I'm gonna have to shelve that for the time being n find something else to abuse


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2013)

The latest fad for bigs? 

https://www.facebook.com/pecshelf


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2013)

lol^

Can't Shelve anything with Bunk Gears.... Right Al?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Just about died in my sleep last night thanks to tren. Hot as a mfker as it is, woke up twice bathed in sweat and choking thanks to constricted airways
> 
> I'm gonna have to shelve that for the time being n find something else to abuse


maybe cut back


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2013)

Saney said:


> lol^
> 
> Can't Shelve anything with Bunk Gears.... Right Al?



I can shelve with my boobage.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> maybe cut back



Yeah I'm taking 2 months off for sure


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah I'm taking 2 months off for sure



Off of tren? Off of gears? Or off of training? Lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Off of tren? Off of gears? Or off of training? Lol



Off tren, ill cruise


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Off tren, ill cruise



Werd


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2013)

Cruise? I'm coming off cold turkey for 5 weeks (total) and the 17th.. i'm gonna SMASH THE GEARS!!! AND EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 6, 2013)

This cycle is sure to kill me 750,mg test cyp ew, 400mg tren eth ew, cut mix 100mg test prop 50mg tren ace eod week 1-4,dbol 50 mg week 1-4 maybe winny 50mg ed from week one to 10.....Balls to the wall or will my liver quit?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 6, 2013)

^^^Ease up there cowboy...That's a little overkill IMO

Axe the cut mix and lower the test......

Keep tren dose above test......just go 400-600 mg Tren and 300-400 Test EW


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yea may save cut mix for down road....I'm going get big this cycle or die trying


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Will look into it but why do some others say keep test higher then tren to keep libido from getting fucked?


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2013)

It's becoming more common to have test slightly lower than Tren.. libido isn't effected usually.

But if you want to bulk, then the more the better.


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2013)

Saney said:


> Cruise? I'm coming off cold turkey for 5 weeks (total) and the 17th.. i'm gonna SMASH THE GEARS!!! AND EVERYTHING!!!



Pct? Or do you wanna be suicidal and lose all the fucking awesome progress you've made? Lol


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2013)

All my muscles are fake bro..

i mean, i am using Dbol at 70mg ED.. but nothing else.. 

Then i'll take a cruise shot before I head out, then BLAST MODE GOD DAMNIT!


now time for some Cloudy Swampy TNE with black stuff floating around in it


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2013)

240x14!!!!!!!! BP!

yes i'm weak


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 7, 2013)

AP story time!  K, so I get homes frome work t'other nite to find the wife/gilf lying on the bed all decked out in some slutty get-up she got from this novelty shoppe.  She was wearing thigh high fishnet black stockings, crotchless panties, and some kinda top thingy.  Best of all she bought this set of 3 graduated cone-shaped butt plugs.   You insert a small one in for about 10-15 min, then a larger one in for 10-15 min, then you insert a pretty damn biggie (seriouly nigger size) in there for 15-20 min. By the time she was prepped, I started out on top and then just pinned her legs back and rammed my junk up there and there was no discomfort at all. Next, she got on her kneew and rubbed herself whilst I pounded her ass until we both came like a mf'ker. It was awesome.  Probably the #1 best AP session I ever had.  Her ass was so loose and lubbed that it just about felt better than snatch.  Of course it didn't take me too long to cum and I prolly deposited a litre in there.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2013)

Glad yoar junk is werking knigglet


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2013)

lol @ Adam's gilf stories LOL


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 7, 2013)

Werd.  I hope I get to do that again soon.  It was so hot that I may even get her to try it on me sometime.


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2013)

LOL ^


Yea, i could use a good fisting


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## independent (Jan 7, 2013)

Butt plugs and senoir citizens. I feel sick.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Butt plugs and senoir citizens. I feel sick.



McGilf ain't the DRSE chairman for nuthin


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol..  anal fisting,happened once to a guy I know name azza.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2013)

Everybody up ur Tren dose.......That's an order from The Enforcer.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 7, 2013)

400mg tren e. For me first pin today


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2013)

I got me a snoring machine. Surely with proper sleep I can finally get jerked?


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I got me a snoring machine. Surely with proper sleep I can finally get jerked?



My friends dad has one of those.. One night we went out, got drunk, went to his  dads place, disconnected the hose and farted in it.. Amazing


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> My friends dad has one of those.. One night we went out, got drunk, went to his  dads place, disconnected the hose and farted in it.. Amazing



You like my new gilf? I'm hope to ram my cawk in her arse too


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You like my new gilf? I'm hope to ram my cawk in her arse too



Lookin good cap... Just keep her away from mcgilf, might get ugly


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2013)

Almost choked my fucking Night Manager at work last night...

I fucking blew up on his ass... Nigger's eyes grew about ten sizes LOL


----------



## CG (Jan 8, 2013)

Saney said:


> Almost choked my fucking Night Manager at work last night...
> 
> I fucking blew up on his ass... Nigger's eyes grew about ten sizes LOL



Lol good story behind it?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 8, 2013)

Saney said:


> Almost choked my fucking Night Manager at work last night...
> 
> I fucking blew up on his ass... Nigger's eyes grew about ten sizes LOL



What happen did they stop the mid shift free meal at mickey D's


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2013)

Lmfao


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2013)

Ron on bunk tren, raging out on rachel for sending cooter pics to saney?


----------



## longworthb (Jan 8, 2013)

SFW said:


> Ron on bunk tren, raging out on rachel for sending cooter pics to saney?


Roast beef curtains?


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Roast beef curtains?



Her cunt was worse than any meat curtain..  it was if the entire pussy was coming off her body.. just sagging so low.. alot like when a chubby girl gets in doggy style and her belly hangs... exactly like that.


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2013)

REP ME YOU FUCKING NIGGERS!!!!!!! and "Like" my post!


----------



## CG (Jan 9, 2013)

Saney said:


> REP ME YOU FUCKING NIGGERS!!!!!!! and "Like" my post!



Done


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 9, 2013)

beggers get neggers......


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2013)

300x10 Deadlift!  then 350x1


So weak


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2013)

Saney said:


> 300x10 Deadlift!  then 350x1
> 
> 
> So weak



350 x 10 nigger!


----------



## independent (Jan 9, 2013)

Saney said:


> 300x10 Deadlift!  then 350x1
> 
> 
> So weak



Saw a 175lb kid at the gym do that yesterday, and hes natty.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Saw a 175lb kid at the gym do that yesterday, and hes natty.



Bet he wasn't as desirable as Saney thou


----------



## SFW (Jan 9, 2013)

NEW KATT WILLIAMS: "Steroids Make Your D*ck Little" - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I got me a snoring machine. Surely with proper sleep I can finally get jerked?



This fkg machine is the real deal! Now I can safely abuse tren without choking in my sleep!

249lbs! Gearz!


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Bet he wasn't as desirable as Saney thou




Who here is more desirable than, I?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2013)

Saney said:


> Who here is more desirable than, I?



Tough call. Depends on the Jew factor.


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Jan 10, 2013)

About 15 Vikes (5/500)

1 bottle of yellow tail merlot

Gonna need to do a cold water extraction on those vikes though.

I'll be nodding in and out of consciousness for the evening. 

Al, eat your heart out!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2013)

SFW said:


> About 15 Vikes (5/500)
> 
> 1 bottle of yellow tail merlot
> 
> ...



Def. jealous.....but 15 Vikes?....wow.....I've never had more than 7 or 8 in one night. That was way more than enough for me. I hope ur popping sum Milk Thistle as well.


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2013)

Saney said:


> Who here is more desirable than, I?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2013)

I just blew my load all over my girlfriends stomach and claimed "Viva La DRSE" while I shot my load all over her. She asked me what DRSE means, and I can't tell her so she got mad at me and is making me sleep on the couch. The bonus is that I keep about four bottles of vodka hidden under the couch.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2013)

P.S. Tomorrow is chest day. I just thought you fags should know.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2013)

It's leg day Jew... Oh, and nice werk on the GF. You tried McGilfs buttplug trick yet?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's leg day Jew... Oh, and nice werk on the GF. You tried McGilfs buttplug trick yet?



It generally is leg day, but since I spent yesterday making my girlfriend run the treadmill she expected me to do it with her so my calves are spent, and tomorrow will have to be chest day.

I have not tried McGilf's buttplug trick, but my girlfriend seems to enjoy anything that involves me sticking things in her butt, so I see this happening in the not-to-distant future.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2013)

Fair nuff. Sat = SFW n Anal day!


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2013)

Anal will come tomorrow for me!

Flo Rida here I cum!



P.s. me and SFW are going to workout together................ Naked


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope SFW eases it in gently the first time. Try sniffing some amyl nitrate beforehand!

Oh, and Glad I Could Help!


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2013)

He's too busy paying his Child Support to hang with me. He always has excuses.. fucking dirty whop, non-hung pussy, unmuscular nigger lover!


Time to Squat 300lbs so Ronnie doesn't call me weak anymore


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2013)

Saney said:


> He's too busy paying his Child Support to hang with me. He always has excuses.. fucking dirty whop, non-hung pussy, unmuscular nigger lover!



Take his mum out on a date then, fall in love, declare on fb intention to marry, pin her with gears, then report kinky buttplug sex back to the CT


----------



## longworthb (Jan 12, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Def. jealous.....but 15 Vikes?....wow.....I've never had more than 7 or 8 in one night. That was way more than enough for me. I hope ur popping sum Milk Thistle as well.


 Damn bro. That's alot of acetamenaphen. Ur liver is crying right now and calling you a piece of shit


----------



## longworthb (Jan 12, 2013)

Cgrant said:


>


lmao that's only like 400$


----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2013)

Karbs r bad fuck you karbs.


----------



## CG (Jan 13, 2013)

Pop a Molly I'm sweatin.. Woo!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 13, 2013)

What is a molly


----------



## independent (Jan 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> What is a molly



Exctasy i think. Its popular with girls and gays.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2013)

Rohibnol  - so you don't remember getting plowed in the pooper


----------



## SFW (Jan 13, 2013)

Cold water extraction = no liver damage from the apap.

I crushed 5 vikes, put em into a small amount of near boiling water. Then placed the tiny pyrex bowl into a larger bowl of ice water. Apap sinks to the bottom, opiate laced water remains on top. Then just withdraw out the opiate water with a syringe.

You can do this with codeine, percs, whatever. 

Lol @ saney wanting to hang out. Ill ask my dominican friends if they want to rob a fat whiteboy while i film it for yt. Bring cash!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2013)

Can you see the opiates floating on the surface as a film?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2013)

To much work heroin ftw


----------



## CG (Jan 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> What is a molly



Pure mdma


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2013)

Molly is all cut up these days as well nothing pure anymore


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2013)

Not if it comes from china labelled beta alanine


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 13, 2013)

SFW said:


> Cold water extraction = no liver damage from the apap.
> 
> I crushed 5 vikes, put em into a small amount of near boiling water. Then placed the tiny pyrex bowl into a larger bowl of ice water. Apap sinks to the bottom, opiate laced water remains on top. Then just withdraw out the opiate water with a syringe.
> 
> ...



why do you feel the need to mainline opiates


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why do you feel the need to mainline opiates



Mainline??? Jfc bro!


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 13, 2013)

Note: This is an automated message..but its real only if Wp sell it..God and Wp see all


----------



## SFW (Jan 13, 2013)

@ capt, no film just a cloudiness. I guess under the right lighting you may see some kind of rainbow effect. 

Ill be scoring a fairly decent amount of percs, somas and valium this weekend. This is all i have left from my bender. Do i even lift anymore???

3 A.M - Eminem (With Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2013)

Subbed for Saney getting rolled n bum-fiddled by Dominicans


----------



## CG (Jan 14, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Molly is all cut up these days as well nothing pure anymore



Very true. Sad, but true


----------



## CG (Jan 14, 2013)

Doyoueven.com

Clothes for faggots


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2013)

I shaft dbols cause Im an aesthetic cunt


----------



## longworthb (Jan 14, 2013)

I pin tren cuz I'm an aesthetic god


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2013)

Ur all a buncha chocolate starfish slurping, uphill cornholing, horizontal landscaping corn pirates..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2013)

Back on the tren. This DRSEGE shit seems to be highly dosed I'm fulla rage at 300mg/week.

Pinning 500mg Sus n 100mg Ace M-W-F - gonna hit the slin in a few weeks!


----------



## longworthb (Jan 15, 2013)

Hell ya bro time to get jacked. Let me know how the slin treats you. U goin to log the slin? I'm sure alot would be interested me included


----------



## longworthb (Jan 15, 2013)

U notice any increased sides running test higher then tren?


----------



## ceazur (Jan 15, 2013)

The captn still stickin stuff in his ass I see. Man have I missed these forums


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 15, 2013)

i boil my tren in a spoon until all whats left is powder and i stick that in my ass eod. I use a tool thats about 8 inches though to make sure it gets really up there.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2013)

Capp is going against his own advice....he's the one that has me pinning tren at a higher dose than test.

I'm at 500 Ace 300 prop EW.  I like it like that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Capp is going against his own advice....he's the one that has me pinning tren at a higher dose than test.
> 
> I'm at 500 Ace 300 prop EW.  I like it like that.



That great for recomp, for bulking I hear the reverse is better - just trying it out.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 15, 2013)

I always run my tren higher. Only time I ran test higher i had some shitty ass sides


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2013)

longworthb said:


> U notice any increased sides running test higher then tren?



Sides into week 2 is just emotional  - little bit of fear n loathing, lot of rage. Heating up as well, but sleep is ok.

I'd usually run up to 75mg ED, but 100mg x3/wk seems plenty.

I get my slin on Friday. Will probably log that shit, go hypo on the freeway to work cause a 15 car pile up 

260lbs or GTFO small fries!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> 260lbs or GTFO small fries!



No fuckin' way.   U tryin' to reach fat ass status or what?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2013)

Tesla said:


> No fuckin' way.   U tryin' to reach fat ass status or what?



Werd! Saneys had the crown for too long gdi!


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 15, 2013)

maybe the book will help Captn...


----------



## SFW (Jan 16, 2013)

This as2 tren e is kicking my anus. Lost track of how much i 'bused this week. Im gonna die for sure this year. Either an opiate OD, Gear induced stroke or a firefight with state troopers on some dark highway. Hope not, but i feel it in the air. 

anyway, off to Yoga class.


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 16, 2013)

don't forget to hold them oranges up high on the side of the offramp or they won't sell


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2013)

^^^ tips from the master. GYCH!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 16, 2013)

SFW said:


> *Im gonna die for sure this year*. Either an opiate OD, Gear induced stroke or a firefight with state troopers on some dark highway. *Hope not, but i feel it in the air. *


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2013)

Chico can you buy gearz in street pharmacies in Peru?


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2013)

I corn holed the FUCKING SHIT out of the Messican during my Florida Stay (John still won't hang out with me).

omg i plowed her ass into oblivion. I could have gotten two hands up there after i finished.. just was too tired to try..

Started my Log today.. lowered my pizza diet to 5 slices ED from 7. hopefully the lowered cals will make me jerked and Tan..

Shooting some Mel2 and Mel1. I heard the combination together wields epic results!


Off to shove a butt plug in my ass and get ready for school.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2013)

I think SFW was busy keeping the Dominicans off your trail

Oh and good werk with the cornholing. Did you pin her with gears and take her to the golden coral after?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Did you pin her with gears and take her to the golden coral after?



That's foreplay.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I think SFW was busy keeping the Dominicans off your trail
> 
> Oh and good werk with the cornholing. Did you pin her with gears and take her to the golden coral after?




lol we went to two buffets that week.. but got Anal everyday.. lol

She takes her gears orally.. and by that, i mean she swallows


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Chico can you buy gearz in street pharmacies in Peru?



There is a pharmacie in every corner, but no gearz. Im all natty and unjerked so me anti gearz


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2013)

HialeahChico305 said:


> There is a pharmacie in every corner, but no gearz. Im all natty and unjerked so me anti gearz



Hmmm.... Maybe best you GTFO then


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Hmmm.... Maybe best you GTFO then



------------------------This^


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2013)

You're all niggers.. some bigger than others, some are fat with a hot short wife, some or into kiddie porn, some live down under, some pay child support, some sip merlot, some marry old hags for anal, and some are cool as shit (like me), but never forget.... you are ALLL NIGGERS!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 18, 2013)

You forgot some niggers are unemployed living in moms basement?


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2013)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You forgot some niggers are unemployed living in *Grand*moms basement?




Yes of course. Like myself


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ tips from the master. GYCH!



we don't sell them here in turkey maybe spices...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2013)

Supreme Allah said:


> we don't sell them here in turkey maybe spices...



Do you even workout?


----------



## bmw (Jan 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Back on the tren. This DRSEGE shit seems to be highly dosed I'm fulla rage at 300mg/week.
> 
> Pinning 500mg Sus n 100mg Ace M-W-F - gonna hit the slin in a few weeks!



You steal that cycle off the womens forum?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2013)

bmw said:


> You steal that cycle off the womens forum?



This abo chick said it'd get me jerked


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Do you even workout?


yes thats all that there is to do down here..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2013)

Supreme Allah said:


> yes thats all that there is to do down here..



And buggery. Istanbul is the buggery capital of the Near East


----------



## Goodskie (Jan 19, 2013)

Got bloods back. Perfect. My doctor said its ok to abuse so 9 month abuser startinggggggggggg now


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> Got bloods back. Perfect. My doctor said its ok to abuse so 9 month abuser startinggggggggggg now



Keep us updated, knobskie.


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> And buggery. Istanbul is the buggery capital of the Near East



true damn brits abd they're  Buggery Act 1533, and  Offences against the Person Act 1861, entitled "Sodomy and Bestiality", defined punishments for "the abominable Crime of Buggery, committed either with Mankind or with any Animal". good news for you you can kill 2 bird with one stone get sum goat ap and a little boy... as punishment


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2013)

Must be some nice gear you're using for that Superior Blood work, Knobskie


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2013)

Little Medical MJ called White Dream.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

lol
40 year old pot head
dunce just keeps getting duncier


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2013)

No fat fucks allowed in The CT.....Move along fatty!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

says the old dude at a massive 180 pounds an chubby


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm 215 in my Avy. Yeah I'm chubby in my avy. You're delusional fat ass.

I weigh 30 lbs less than u and have bigger arms. 

Who's the dunce

GTFO!!

If u live long enough to get to my age without having a massive coronary I'd say you'll be pushing 4 bills with 50% BF


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

lol u are owned in both knowledge...physique and power

your dunceness knows no bounds


keep going...its hilarious


your leaner? no veins or definition newhere...show me...lol you 215...bullshit


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2013)

I love fucking with u...It's too fun. 

U got a College education dunce??.... It shows!!

Owned in knowledge and physique.....???

Who the fuck would want a physique like yours???



This is laughable. 

I needed a laugh tonight...Thanks fatty.

Definition? Are u serious? Your body has no concept of that word, so you are not allowed to use it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

no one is stopping you from posting a pic or vid to prove all your shit talk...all i see are words on a screen

an incorrect dunce training info in my log....posted by you


i like how your man tit sags as you desperately press your bicep against yourself to try to make it appear larger...not sad at all

didnt even notice


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2013)

Man tit sags?.....I want what ur fat ass is smoking........Have u looked in the mirror lately?

God I hope ur alive when you are my age so I can see pics of ur fatter ass.......That will be a sight no one wants to see, trust me.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

so


nothing huh?

just more bs spewing

good night super awesome lean huge ripped 40 year old pothead


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2013)

Nighty nite KOS. Don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 19, 2013)

*knobski*



Saney said:


> Must be some nice gear you're using for that Superior Blood work, Knobskie



he uses only WP.. Allah see alll and WP. you will burn in the fires of the eyes of allah..for no using Wp


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> Got bloods back. Perfect. My doctor said its ok to abuse so 9 month abuser startinggggggggggg now



How long you had off bro?


----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2013)

thecaptn' said:


> how long you had off bro?




answer him god damnit!


----------



## Goodskie (Jan 20, 2013)

I just did 20 weeks of high test, medium tren, high and medium npp and 2 runs of dbol. 

No do nothing support supps. My doc knows I'm on gears. I'd say 16 of those weeks I was on npp and 12 on tren at least. 

Maybe I'm lucky or maybe other people get more damage to their organs but I'd say perfect blood work after that is the shit. I'd say I was on around 1500-2g of gear most that time. Not including dbol which was ran at 50mgs. Now I'm just gonna clean bulk for 4-6 weeks then cut and maintain til sept.

and I wasn't off ever. Cruised. Doc said my test is properly dosed. 

Jerked n tan gearz


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice week bro. Genetics play a role. 

I got tested 4 weeks after dbol n liver was  .1 over, cholesterol perfect.

I'm gonna hit a 20week high-dose EQ-test-tren abuser later in the year!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2013)

So long, Morrie.

Robert De niro Smoking - His best scene ever HD - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2013)

395 deads today! 250 on the scale!

I wanna see Saneys bleached brown- eye!


----------



## bmw (Jan 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> 395 deads today!



that's kilograms, right???


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2013)

bmw said:


> that's kilograms, right???


----------



## Muscle&flow (Jan 24, 2013)

This where the unjerked,up hill landsaping,never lifted a day in there life,no ap having NIGGERS hang?


----------



## bmw (Jan 25, 2013)

Muscle&flow said:


> This where the unjerked,up hill landsaping,never lifted a day in there life,no ap having NIGGERS hang?



Is that a rhetorical question??


----------



## Muscle&flow (Jan 25, 2013)

Is naps gear unreliably slow and underdosed?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2013)

Muscle&flow;3010807 said:
			
		

> Is naps gear unreliably slow and underdosed?



It is, but apparently it does eventually turn up. How enlisting treating you?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 25, 2013)

Any of you gays know where I can get some legit acutane.  I was thinking WP just to make sure my placebos are real.  I dont even know if anyone else on this board offers it?


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2013)

I know where you can get it. decent price, super fast shipping. and legit stuff.


just send me cock pics and i'll give you my secret Chem website


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow 13 posts and allready in the CT. JFC, What the fuck is going on up in this shithole?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 25, 2013)

Saney said:


> I know where you can get it. decent price, super fast shipping. and legit stuff.
> 
> 
> just send me cock pics and i'll give you my secret Chem website




My caulk is as unjerked as my pale skinny body.

Some one pm'd me with the info I needed...... Good grupe o guys her.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Any of you gays know where I can get some legit acutane.  I was thinking WP just to make sure my placebos are real.  I dont even know if anyone else on this board offers it?



Acnedren - that shit is the truth


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Acnedren - that shit is the truth



Been through four bottles HAHAHAH.... it did help but my acne turned my back FUBAR.  So I needed soething stronger.  Tried everythig(soaps creams antibiotics) Not a big deal I stand by my decisions.  I just want it gone now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Been through four bottles HAHAHAH.... it did help but my acne turned my back FUBAR.  So I needed soething stronger.  Tried everythig(soaps creams antibiotics) Not a big deal I stand by my decisions.  I just want it gone now.



Just buy a cat tower n stfu


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Just buy a cat tower n stfu



On it! but if I see you sniffing around with a GHB filled water bowl im turning you in.......Rapist!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2013)

Can't rape the willing


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Acnedren - that shit is the truth



Fucking placebo pusher. Whats next formeron?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2013)

The CT needed some Dave!!

Dave Chappelle - Ghetto - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Australia Day to you fags


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 27, 2013)

Which one of these shitty  research sponsors has legit viagra?For being on gnc test and ironmag lab legal tren e my sex drive is fucked.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2013)

Rach not happy with Mr Floppy?


----------



## Saney (Jan 28, 2013)

lmfao^


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 28, 2013)

I use wake up touching the ceiling now its like I been on deca with no test.I'm way higher with my test then tren (pills that are legal) something not right


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 28, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I use wake up touching the ceiling now its like I been on deca with no test.I'm way higher with my test then tren (pills that are legal) *something not right*





^^^ Understatement


----------



## longworthb (Jan 28, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I use wake up touching the ceiling now its like I been on deca with no test.I'm way higher with my test then tren (pills that are legal) something not right


It can be a shit load of things. Estro progesterone etc. what dose of ai are u on and what are u taking for the legal tren


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 28, 2013)

I take armosin 12 mg ed think.It's from researsh stop probably bunk.I just ordered from puritysolutions.net. a-dex,letro,viagra they don't have one bad review and a lot ppl stand by them


----------



## longworthb (Jan 28, 2013)

U getting puffy nips at all? Alot of people don't have to run anything with a 19 nor but I have to. I get puffy nips 3 days after my first pin of tren ace. High progesterone levels can lead to Ed probs and not being able to get a nut.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 28, 2013)

No puffy nipps everything seems to be in check except my libido


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 28, 2013)

Last time I ran uncle z tren e prohormones my libido was off the hook.I will just raise test caps to 1,000 mg


----------



## Goodskie (Jan 28, 2013)

Injection therapy for mr floppy. Fail proof. See a urologist


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2013)

I got lower libido when I increased deca up to 600mg - any tren-test ratio sets my cawk on fire


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't have anymore tren to run it higher then test 400mg (prohormone) tren e all I have to last 10 weeks


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 28, 2013)

I may have scoop a extra bottle from gnc and run 600,tren,400 test to see what all hype is


----------



## longworthb (Jan 28, 2013)

Run tren higher then test. Ur trying to basically recomp anyways


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2013)

^^^ this


----------



## CG (Jan 29, 2013)

So your ph is a tren ph?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 29, 2013)

If Uphill Landscaping was a Felony , you'd all be in the effin' hole!!!


----------



## CG (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone ever have to transport gear for a trip? Say a week long one? Might need to travel a bit for work, and I can't just stop for 5 days... I need help!!!!!


----------



## Goodskie (Jan 29, 2013)

Flying or no?


----------



## CG (Jan 29, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> Flying or no?



Yeah, might need to do it semi regularly? Idk yet but there's some trips In the works now


----------



## Saney (Jan 29, 2013)

Ship your shit to where you're going. 

Tah Dah?


----------



## CG (Jan 29, 2013)

Saney said:


> Ship your shit to where you're going.
> 
> Tah Dah?



Lol GYCH seems that's the way to go!!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmmmm When did Uncle Z get back on the scene?  Last I knew there were rumers of him getting busted.  Then he bowed out leaving people high and dry.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Yeah, might need to do it semi regularly? Idk yet but there's some trips In the works now



If you're domestic I see no issues flying


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 29, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Hmmmm When did Uncle Z get back on the scene?  Last I knew there were rumers of him getting busted.  Then he bowed out leaving people high and dry.



Idk he owes me some gearz  more tren (prohormone) ftw


----------



## independent (Jan 29, 2013)

Will the uncles new gear line up be underdosed?


----------



## SFW (Jan 29, 2013)

@ Grant. Just frontload a shot of Test E or C. 

Its Always good to have some on hand, noobert. 

I wouldnt carry prop on a plane. Whether its a checked bag or on your person. Dont. You look Hispanic and the TSA will find it when they "randomly" give your bags a toss, looking for cocaine. Mailing it theres always a risk it wont get there. Then youre gonna go catabolic and get fat. Oh wait....nm.

Anyway, I look middle eastern. (sorta) and ive had my carry on "randomly" swabbed for explosives on several occasions. Even with a Military ID.

TSA can suck my balls.


----------



## SFW (Jan 29, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Idk he owes me some gearz  more tren (prohormone) ftw



Youre using a tren ph or are you just saying that because Rach is stalking your posts and printing them out for Judge Cuffner to look at? ANSWER ME RONALD!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2013)

theCaptn's prediction: 

Ronnie is going to suffer miserably for the rest of his life.

And remain fat, pale and small


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2013)

All post are fictional.Who is Ronald my name is Andrew Mcbiggins and I'm pretty tan and fat and small Ty very much


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm stacking these legal compounds test ,tren.Insomnia is tuff and has me posting 4@m From these legal products


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 30, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Hmmmm When did Uncle Z get back on the scene?  Last I knew there were rumers of him getting busted.  Then he bowed out leaving people high and dry.



It's part of his work release program.

GICH!


----------



## independent (Jan 30, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Will the uncles new gear line up be underdosed?



Yes it will. I like how all the greedy reps came out of the woods demanding free gear.


----------



## Saney (Jan 30, 2013)

Gears are for Queers!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2013)

Saney said:


> Gears are for Queers!



Werd! Slin for the win!


----------



## Saney (Jan 30, 2013)

Slin + Test + Prolactrone @6 caps ED = Growth!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd! Slin for the win!



Test for the rest!


----------



## Goodskie (Jan 30, 2013)

Tren or gtfo


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;qDO6HV6xTmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qDO6HV6xTmI[/video]


----------



## Saney (Jan 31, 2013)

Who is older, Al or Carlin?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2013)

I got me some MENT!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2013)

who is in saneys avi?


----------



## Saney (Jan 31, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who is in saneys avi?



her name is "Shyloh"  ... if you want her real name PM me. whore lives down the street from me lol

Google 'Shyloh mfc' for many pics and videos of her whore ass


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2013)

yeah just send me
wow


----------



## independent (Feb 1, 2013)

Got some deer antler spray from a sponsor here. Stuff is better than gh imho. Im pinning 1ml eod. I swear 
Its making my cawk bigger.


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2013)

The shamrock shake is now at McDonald's. I'm officially bulking starting today.

I hate Facebook for showing me this


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2013)

Fml trensomnia on 300mg. High test low tren def has moar sides for me


----------



## Tesla (Feb 1, 2013)

Arnie and GnR....


----------



## Goodskie (Feb 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Fml trensomnia on 300mg. High test low tren def has moar sides for me



Negged for low tren


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2013)

300mg Tren? Garbage..


Goodskie and Al pin bunk Tren anyway.. so thats why they are small


----------



## Labado12 (Feb 2, 2013)

Whos the asshole that banned my Labado21 account. you have any idea how important those 50 psts were to get you idiots! i had to PM CEM store because i havent gotten a confirmation email about my order, and my card was still charged 135 bucks!

SO screw you you stupid Moderator who banned Labado21


----------



## SFW (Feb 2, 2013)

^ Lmao negged


----------



## Labado12 (Feb 2, 2013)

SFW said:


> ^ Lmao negged



I dont give a shit, once i reslove this issue with my credit card with cem products im never coming back on this site. so suck m dick mr. elite member


----------



## SFW (Feb 2, 2013)

CEM is all bunk anyway. hope this helps!


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2013)

lmfao i keep bannning his gay ass lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2013)

Saney said:


> 300mg Tren? Garbage..
> 
> 
> Goodskie and Al pin bunk Tren anyway.. so thats why they are small



It's not bad with 1,500mg sustanon!


----------



## SFW (Feb 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I got me some MENT!



JewishJoshuaJuice.net? 

How is it and how does it compare to Trenson?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2013)

SFW said:


> JewishJoshuaJuice.net?
> 
> How is it and how does it compare to Trenson?



Unclem reckons it produces insane gains, but I read it has some heavy sides. There's a write up in the elite section.

Ill kick it off in march, will know by may if my organs fail


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Unclem reckons it produces insane gains, but I read it has some heavy sides. There's a write up in the elite section.
> 
> Ill kick it off in march, will know by may if my organs fail



I picked up some CJC1295 and ghrp-2 to run with that bulker of dbol, NPP, EQ, and Test for my rat.  Im hoping he will be just a s pale and skinny after blasting that for 20 weeks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't forget beta al. PM Saney for details.


----------



## Supreme Allah (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 6, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> The shamrock shake is now at McDonald's. I'm officially bulking starting today.
> 
> I hate Facebook for showing me this



I don't know what's worse - that you want a shamrock shake, or that you acquired knowledge of said shamrock shake via Facebook.


----------



## CG (Feb 6, 2013)

vortrit said:


> I don't know what's worse - that you want a shamrock shake, or that you acquired knowledge of said shamrock shake via Facebook.



Fatties gonna fat


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Fatties gonna fat



255lbs! Fatter than Saney!! Twice as Biggg as Al!


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> 255lbs! Fatter than Saney!! Twice as Biggg as Al!



got me beat by 20lbs.. and isn't everyone bigger than Al?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 7, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> The shamrock shake is now at McDonald's. I'm officially bulking starting today.
> 
> I hate Facebook for showing me this



WTF now I want one. thanks prick.

thank god those delightful MCRibs are gone. I swear they inject that shit with a little bit of heaven.


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2013)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/175402-saney-ag-ay-challenge-log-5.html#post3018642


----------



## CG (Feb 8, 2013)

Ran out of formeron and everyone is out or high priced. Need something ASAP. I DO have a shit load of Adex and nolva lying around... Thoughts?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 9, 2013)

What's happening knigglets?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 9, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Ran out of formeron and everyone is out or high priced. Need something ASAP. I DO have a shit load of Adex and nolva lying around... Thoughts?



Run the Adex fatty. 0.25mg ED


----------



## Goodskie (Feb 9, 2013)

I never use an AI and don't need to. 

I do need caber on tren tho. If not i get limpy and lactate.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> I never use an AI and don't need to.
> 
> I do need caber on tren tho. If not i get limpy and lactate.



Shit I can run over a gram if test without AI - never had no bitch tit issues, it's just the water that I need to keep in check.


----------



## independent (Feb 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Shit I can run over a gram if test without AI - never had no bitch tit issues, it's just the water that I need to keep in check.



I bet you grew a pussy and dont even know it.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 10, 2013)

Just subQ'ed 1000 iu of HCG to try and revive my Raisinettes. 

Now gonna go 500 iu E3D for a few weeks.

My nuts feel bigger already just typing this post.


----------



## independent (Feb 10, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Just subQ'ed 1000 iu of HCG to try and revive my Raisinettes.
> 
> Now gonna go 500 iu E3D for a few weeks.
> 
> My nuts feel bigger already just typing this post.



Where did you order from?

Run it at 250iu every day till they come back.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Where did you order from?
> 
> Run it at 250iu every day till they come back.



Really? ED?

I had 6,000 iu to start.

I have 5000 iu left at 1000 iu per ml, so that would last me 20 days @ 250/ED.......

I'll try it brah....I just frontloaded 1 large cuz SFW since that worked for him.

I ordered from Saney's favorite place.


----------



## independent (Feb 10, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Really? ED?
> 
> I had 6,000 iu to start.
> 
> ...



The lower ed dose causes less estro problems and provides constant stimulation. The halflife of hcg is pretty short. Once your nuts recover e3d is fine for maintenance. The front load is fine.


----------



## Saney (Feb 10, 2013)

I also would suggest ED pinning, just lower the dose of course.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2013)

I suggest you're all fags. Except Saney


----------



## Tesla (Feb 10, 2013)

I would suggest pinning gear and shutting the fuck up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I would suggest pinning gear and shutting the fuck up.


----------



## independent (Feb 10, 2013)

I dont pin gears anymore.


----------



## Supreme Allah (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## CG (Feb 10, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> I never use an AI and don't need to.
> 
> I do need caber on tren tho. If not i get limpy and lactate.


Shit bro



theCaptn' said:


> Shit I can run over a gram if test without AI - never had no bitch tit issues, it's just the water that I need to keep in check.



Helps me keep off the water and the fact that I've always been blubbed and shit. Feel like I looke alot leaner and felt better with formeron


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Shit bro
> 
> 
> 
> Helps me keep off the water and the fact that I've always been blubbed and shit. Feel like I looke alot leaner and felt better with formeron



I tried to import some into Aus - customs confiscated it and sent me an infringement notice for 'steroids' - cunts


----------



## CG (Feb 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I tried to import some into Aus - customs confiscated it and sent me an infringement notice for 'steroids' - cunts



Lol damn

You know what sucks? Thinkin you have Adex and finding clomid, nolva, t3, ephedrine, clen....and no Adex


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2013)

Day 2 on homebrew swamp, INSOMNIA LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER!

will lower dose to 90mg today... fuck man 100 is too much!

at least i know this shit is legit now... fuck that NeoMeds bunk placebo blend.. fucking fake as funk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 13, 2013)

Supreme Allah said:


>



Is this DGG??


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 13, 2013)

I see that a bunch of guys on here use "vit c".... 

Will this stuff do any thing for a guy that gets 3-4 random boners a day anyway?  Or does it soley help you get it up.  With two rats sex has withered down to 1-2 times a week(maybe) and I would really like to make them count.

Does it improve performance?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2013)

It's for old fucks who can't get it up any other way..... not naming names


----------



## SFW (Feb 13, 2013)

> Does it improve performance?


Sexual performance? Sorta. But Not really. it mainly just increases blood flow. but as a PED, it can be used to enhance peak power. It delays the time it takes to reach your peak power levels..So it could be a PED in respect to powerlifting or olympic movements. Fucking is more of a cardio event. Ephedrine or a bronch dialator can help in that area. (endurance)

The test and dht is what gives you drive, desire and lust. The extra blood flow from the "c" will make things more sensitive and pleasurable...for you and her. 

Its more of a novelty for me. Test is really all i need.

P.s. your girl is probably cheating on you and getting it in both holes balls deep by a BBC. No condom either.


----------



## SFW (Feb 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's for old fucks who can't get it up any other way..... not naming names



Does he own a cat?


----------



## SFW (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 13, 2013)

SFW said:


> P.s. your girl is probably cheating on you and getting it in both holes balls deep by a BBC. No condom either.



I knew it, that BITCH!!  Now Im gonna rub formeron and andro gel on her while she sleeps and see if she grows a dick.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I knew it, that BITCH!!  Now Im gonna rub formeron and andro gel on her while she sleeps and see if she grows a dick.



Highly recommend flushing her head down a toilet while fkg her pooper in this situation


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Highly recommend flushing her head down a toilet while fkg her pooper in this situation



This is after i make her grow a dick right?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> This is after i make her grow a dick right?



No before. Then it's your turn.


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2013)

Sub'ed for future skinny guy's girl's cawk pics


----------



## Tesla (Feb 13, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Does it improve performance?



Hells to the yeah.........Layin' rock hard wood to ur chick for a solid hour as opposed to 2 mins like Saney would constitute an improvement in performance.


----------



## bmw (Feb 14, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I knew it, that BITCH!!  Now Im gonna rub formeron and andro gel on her while she sleeps and see if she grows a dick.



that would be hot bro!

just sayin...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2013)

I love how most trannies have Jew-cawks not unlike Saney's


----------



## Saney (Feb 14, 2013)

lol my manly Puerto Rican tranny has a huge penis


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 14, 2013)

She might look good with a dick???


----------



## independent (Feb 14, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> She might look good with a dick???



She would look better with a load in that open mouth.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 14, 2013)

^^Yes thats the moment I knew I was in love


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> ^^Yes thats the moment I knew I was in love



The dildo by the fireplace was a nice touch


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2013)

In other news I can get doctor subscribed HRT when I turn 40 next year!

The downside is one shot of sus250 per month, administered by a doctor using a 19" horse needle


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> In other news I can get doctor subscribed HRT when I turn 40 next year!
> 
> The downside is one shot of sus250 per month, administered by a doctor using a 19" horse needle



WTF......that's like 60 mg/week... BS .....And u don't know horse needles until you hit up Tijuana at a local Pharmacia with a 17 guage. lol


----------



## Saney (Feb 15, 2013)

30mg Mel2 headed my way..

Time to get SHITTY dark


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 15, 2013)

Saney said:


> 30mg Mel2 headed my way..
> 
> Time to get SHITTY dark



sub'd for pics of Saneys soon to be Black cock


----------



## Saney (Feb 15, 2013)

My cock gets so dark... if only it grew also.. I'll be pinning it at 1mg ED... shit'll be nice!


----------



## independent (Feb 15, 2013)

Mike arnold is a homosexual. Carry on.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Mike arnold is a homosexual. Carry on.



The old Asia Pharma debate


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2013)

Drinking black coffee cause you're a fat bastard = Sucks

Being muscle'ess and extremely retarded looking like Azza = Sucks more


----------



## independent (Feb 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> The old Asia Pharma debate



Its so much fun and mike is so fucking stupid he thinks hes a genius. Then you have that dumb cunt ay which is really an man trying to say it cost more money to make ugl gear than a pharm company. Im going to neg both of them till i get banned.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Its so much fun and mike is so fucking stupid he thinks hes a genius. Then you have that dumb cunt ay which is really an man trying to say it cost more money to make ugl gear than a pharm company. Im going to neg both of them till i get banned.



Mike taught me a lot about insulin.

When you get banned, come back as a Jew-hating NeoNazi out to get Big Smoothy


----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2013)

Down With The Sickness (Long) - YouTube


----------



## independent (Feb 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Mike taught me a lot about insulin.
> 
> When you get banned, come back as a Jew-hating NeoNazi out to get Big Smoothy



The guy didnt teach you anything thats not on the internet anyways. He just types post that are longer than a book to look smart.


----------



## independent (Feb 20, 2013)

Ap gear for dirt cheap.

thorus-pharm.com/products.html


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nothing like dry reheated chicken and egg whites for breakfast. It was one of those good morning where you have to chase your food with water just to swllow it. yuummmmmm


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 20, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ap gear for dirt cheap.
> 
> thorus-pharm.com/products.html



That is not possible bigmoe...........  Cause "Mike the Mod" says so.  and he is the end all be all of steroids and businesses selling them.


----------



## CG (Feb 20, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ap gear for dirt cheap.
> 
> thorus-pharm.com/products.html



Not sure if I hit the lottery or if I'm gonn get fuckin robbed :-(


----------



## longworthb (Feb 20, 2013)

Ahahahaha if that site is legit w-p is about to get bent the fuck over and railed no lube style. Who wants to place a test order so the raping can begin?


----------



## independent (Feb 20, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Ahahahaha if that site is legit w-p is about to get bent the fuck over and railed no lube style. Who wants to place a test order so the raping can begin?



Its legit. Hes a sponsor on olm.


----------



## longworthb (Feb 20, 2013)

Well we should see what w-p has to say about this. His test cyp is like 45$ a vial. That's mad cheap and compared to 120+ from w-p?


----------



## independent (Feb 20, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Well we should see what w-p has to say about this. His test cyp is like 45$ a vial. That's mad cheap and compared to 120+ from w-p?



Its normally 70.00 but hes having a sale.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 21, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Ahahahaha if that site is legit w-p is about to get bent the fuck over and railed no lube style. Who wants to place a test order so the raping can begin?



LOL Ill do it just to pm mike constantly asking him to explain it.....Funny part is PSL the company he pushes on here sells "human grade" for far cheaper than wp also.....


anyway back to normal shit.... anyone catch survivor last night?  I want to shoot that fat black guy(shumar) in the face.  Lazy ass!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2013)

My cawk ain't gonna suck itself


----------



## Supreme Allah (Feb 21, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ap gear for dirt cheap.
> 
> thorus-pharm.com/products.html



big moe is that be legit? post picture of said product.....I retire my old wp bath tub


----------



## SFW (Feb 21, 2013)

$55 for 10 grams of Test e powder. I have the easiest recipe imaginable.


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2013)

SFW said:


> $55 for 10 grams of Test e powder. I have the easiest recipe imaginable.




...and?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2013)

SFW said:


> $55 for 10 grams of Test e powder. I have the easiest recipe imaginable.


----------



## CG (Feb 21, 2013)

Judaism In full effect. Got these fuckers for 50 cents a piece lmao


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2013)

I need to try some Natty Peanut butter, yo


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 22, 2013)

SFW said:


> $55 for 10 grams of Test e powder. I have the easiest recipe imaginable.



I assume the the $55 was for the mask and the knife used to mug the guy with the powder.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 22, 2013)

Breakfast of champs

Ghrp-2
cjc1295
Accutane
adex
norco
dbol
creatine
fish oil

All on an empty stomach.  barely got to my egg whites and black berries before I puked.


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2013)

I wish there were some fat burning peptides.. i'd be all over that shit..


----------



## independent (Feb 22, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Breakfast of champs
> 
> Ghrp-2
> cjc1295
> ...



Peps are a waste of time. You could have got hgh for cheaper.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 22, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Peps are a waste of time. You could have got hgh for cheaper.



 I would rather do HGH but thought I was to poor.


----------



## CG (Feb 22, 2013)

Saney said:


> I wish there were some fat burning peptides.. i'd be all over that shit..



Adipotide or sum10. Idk about it tho


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2013)

Saney said:


> I wish there were some fat burning peptides.. i'd be all over that shit..



Frag 176-191 - you have to dose it fast AM before cardio, then not eat for a few hours after cardio for maximum effect.

It's probably bunk. Now goddamit who's gonna suck my cawk!??


----------



## SFW (Feb 22, 2013)

Saney said:


> ...and?



Who the fuck are you?


----------



## SFW (Feb 22, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I assume the the $55 was for the mask and the knife used to mug the guy with the powder.



No. You just dont know good deals. You probably pay 100 for a vial of underdosed, barely sterile junk. Tis why none of you are even remotely jacked.


----------



## SFW (Feb 22, 2013)

Youre welcome, faggots

Testosterone Enanthate [11] - $55.00 : Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

Wish i had muscles


----------



## independent (Feb 22, 2013)

Gears?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Wish i had mussels









GICH!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

who the fuck would eat that shit


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who the fuck would eat that shit



Not hillbillies


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 22, 2013)

SFW said:


> No. You just dont know good deals. You probably pay 100 for a vial of underdosed, barely sterile junk. Tis why none of you are even remotely jacked.



I dont pin real gears just canola oil with powdered sugar(from china) cooked in and weights are heavy so I avoid them at all cost.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

thecaptn' said:


> not hillbillies


fo sho


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> fo sho



Shit tastes like snot and old pussy - goes for oysters as well


----------



## CG (Feb 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Shit tastes like snot and old pussy - goes for oysters as well



Love that shit. And oysters. Fuck cap you're a real pussy bout some seafood


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Love that shit. And oysters. Fuck cap you're a real pussy bout some seafood



Ill eat crustaceans and fish any day of the week. Just no shellfish.

... It also sounds like your breath reeks of old pussy


----------



## CG (Feb 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Ill eat crustaceans and fish any day of the week. Just no shellfish.
> 
> ... It also sounds like your breath reeks of old pussy



Pussy? Always. Old? Occasionally  I forgot joo's don't eat shellfish


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Now goddamit who's gonna suck my cawk!??



Bump for Al?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Bump for Al?




AC/DC - What Do You Do for Money Honey [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Feb 24, 2013)

y'all should ban yourselfs for being Unjerked and blubbed


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

lol...40 year old music


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

Freeeeebird wooooooo! Jackass


----------



## independent (Feb 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...40 year old music



Lol. Actually my 13 year old son loves acdc and does a good job playing it on his guitar.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

Not music for 40 year olds....near 40 year old music...led zep,skynrd,ac dc....most of that popular stuff is way older than me   .......Released on 25 July 1980


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

Alot of that old shit had a resurgance with ll those music games...guitar hero etc


----------



## independent (Feb 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Alot of that old shit had a resurgance with ll those music games...guitar hero etc



Probably. I dont know how my son got turned on to them, probably me. Ever notice how the kids all wear old concert shirts now?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

I live in va....all they listen to here is classic rock...pop and country


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2013)

P.S.L. said:
			
		

> theCaptn' said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CG (Feb 24, 2013)

Bender of Molly yayo vodka and merlot over. Don't feel too bad either


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

so do you still look like shit? do you think becoming an addict will melt off the pounds?


----------



## CG (Feb 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so do you still look like shit? do you think becoming an addict will melt off the pounds?



Less like shit than I used to. I'm gonna look like shit till I'm under 15%. Going all out and trying to kill myself every so often doesn't make me an addict, but point taken.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

lol at the man who thinks putting addictive chemicals into your body wont eventually make you a pathetic addict...it happens to everyone...no one is immune


----------



## CG (Feb 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at the man who thinks putting addictive chemicals into your body wont eventually make you a pathetic addict...it happens to everyone...no one is immune



  Lol at the preachy dude that can't handle a few drinks but knows all about addiction. I've been dabbling in this shit for 8 years, I do it when I feel like it, I stop when I have things to be responsible for.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

preachy...common sense...same same....addictive things are addictive...its not news...seen you brag about it multiple times in the past month...good luck...you got kids get smart now not later


----------



## CG (Feb 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> preachy...common sense...same same....addictive things are addictive...its not news...seen you brag about it multiple times in the past month...good luck...you got kids get smart now not later



Brag? Nah, just throwing it out there. This IS the clean thread after all. If the past month was 1 time (if that) and once around New Years, yeah then I'm talkin about that shit all the time! Lol. Also, I have zero children, and part of me wants to keep it that way. Thanks for the concern tho, I do appreciate it :


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

I spent my entire first 20  years paying for people claiming they didn't have a problem....massive open wound that never closes


----------



## CG (Feb 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I spent my entire first 20  years paying for people claiming they didn't have a problem....massive open wound that never closes



Addiction runs rampant in my family, never had to deal with what you had to, but seein what real addiction is like helps me keep my occasional binge/party sessions in check, no matter what I'm doin there's certain thoughts and memories I can't shake.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

there is the whole possession can cause you to lose your kids thing...roids to I rekon...I got years worth of prison time in the cabinets


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at the man who thinks putting addictive chemicals into your body wont eventually make you a pathetic addict...it happens to everyone...no one is immune



I've been doing drugs since a teen. No addictions here bro, it's all about keeping everything is perspective.


----------



## CG (Feb 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I've been doing drugs since a teen. No addictions here bro, it's all about keeping everything is perspective.



All good (and bad) things in moderation


There's a reason they're called recreational drugs


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> All good (and bad) things in moderation



Or to excess, just not too often


----------



## CG (Feb 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Or to excess, just not too often



:


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...40 year old music



And? Have you heard what the new generation has as music? oldies are and will always be better


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 25, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Bender of Molly yayo vodka and merlot over. Don't feel too bad either




I was always told molly/x and yayo didn't mix well.  Does it?


----------



## CG (Feb 25, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> I was always told molly/x and yayo didn't mix well.  Does it?



I was post peak from the Molly and the yayo was just ok. Felt great as a little re-energizer and made the comedown rather smooth. Ive heard most people dont like it, but i would give it a go at another point in time. Not tomorro or anything tho lol. 

High protein and a solid supply of 5htp for the days following (and plenty of sleep) and I am good to go.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> I was always told molly/x and yayo didn't mix well.  Does it?



Molly = Preparation H

Wtf is yayo??


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Molly = Preparation H
> 
> Wtf is yayo??



Peruvian marching powder.


----------



## CG (Feb 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Molly = Preparation H
> 
> Wtf is yayo??



White girl. Colombian gold. Booger sugar. Cocaine.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2013)

HialeahChico305 said:


> And? Have you heard what the new generation has as music? oldies are and will always be better


tons of good stuff out there...just have to hunt now...there is no breaking edge shit being played on mainstream radio


----------



## independent (Feb 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> tons of good stuff out there...just have to hunt now...there is no breaking edge shit being played on mainstream radio



Taylor swift?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> tons of good stuff out there...just have to hunt now...there is no breaking edge shit being played on mainstream radio



Mainstream radio playlists are a scam.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Mainstream radio playlists are a scam.



I miss the days when they were controlled by DJ's who were paid off with bags of coke from the record labels.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> I miss the days when they were controlled by DJ's who were paid off with bags of coke from the record labels.



I miss the days when negros weren't allowed on forums.. Just sayin'


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I miss the days when negros weren't allowed on forums.. Just sayin'


----------



## vortrit (Feb 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I miss the days when negros weren't allowed on forums.. Just sayin'





Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 26, 2013)

Who is the subhuman individual whos post is above this one?  ANSWER ME DAMN IT!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I miss the days when negros weren't allowed on forums.. Just sayin'



Nigg plz


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2013)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Who is the subhuman individual whos post is above this one?  ANSWER ME DAMN IT!



Lol at Chico. Can't wait to poke your brown lil pooper


----------



## longworthb (Feb 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol at Chico. Can't wait to poke your brown lil pooper


 I heard it isn't so little


----------



## Supreme Allah (Feb 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I miss the days when negros weren't allowed on forums.. Just sayin'




fuck them kniggas


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I heard it isn't so little



You're thinking of that greasy wetback DGG.... Chico has the sweetest brown freckle in all of IM


----------



## vortrit (Feb 26, 2013)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Who is the subhuman individual whos post is above this one?  ANSWER ME DAMN IT!



:thumbdown:

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Supreme Allah (Feb 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You're thinking of that greasy wetback DGG.... Chico has the sweetest brown freckle in all of IM



this DGG guy angers me


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 28, 2013)

Supreme Allah said:


> this DGG guy angers me



As he should.


----------



## CG (Feb 28, 2013)

Supreme Allah said:


> this DGG guy angers me


----------



## Supreme Allah (Feb 28, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> As he should.


they need to ban me and him already


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2013)

Supreme Allah said:


> they need to ban me and him already



Done. GICH!


----------



## CG (Mar 1, 2013)

Supreme Allah said:


> they need to ban me and him already



Again?


----------



## CG (Mar 2, 2013)

My nuts are like 1/3 the fucking normal size. God damned bunk formeron


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> My nuts are like 1/3 the fucking normal size. God damned bunk formeron


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2013)

who needs balls anyway...I wanna be fuking sterile but with a permanent erection bumping into shit


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who needs balls anyway...I wanna be fuking sterile but with a permanent erection bumping into shit



^^^ this!


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> My nuts are like 1/3 the fucking normal size. God damned bunk formeron



Formeron doesnt prevent testicular atrophy. I think you should stay away from gear and stick with the fag drug molly.


----------



## CG (Mar 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Formeron doesnt prevent testicular atrophy. I think you should stay away from gear and stick with the fag drug molly.



It doesn't?


----------



## independent (Mar 4, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> It doesn't?



Hit up wp for hcg. He actually has a decent price on it.


----------



## CG (Mar 4, 2013)

My boy is probably fucking his kids babysitter.  

You degenerates benefit when I do


----------



## independent (Mar 4, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> My boy is probably fucking his kids babysitter.
> 
> You degenerates benefit when I do



I
Ooooh!


----------



## independent (Mar 4, 2013)

My buddy sent this one today of his girl.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 4, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> My boy is probably fucking his kids babysitter.
> 
> You degenerates benefit when I do



Better than a shamrock shake...

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## independent (Mar 4, 2013)

vortrit said:


> Better than a shamrock shake...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire



Or rolling on fag drugs.


----------



## CG (Mar 4, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> My buddy sent this one today of his girl.



Nice

And fuck you noogers lol


----------



## CG (Mar 7, 2013)

The ct is in a bad way.  No ap stories, no prips no Merlot, just me, drugs that make an anus gape, and my lhjo...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2013)

Al's done some funky shit for prips!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2013)

*up hill landscaper*



theCaptn' said:


> Al's done some funky shit for prips!



I see you.You up hill landscaperCome at me bro...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2013)

back temp here..but i'll be out of inweb service for a few month(might)


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2013)

Do we have to buy you one of those Sat phones? 

Beyond Survival- Satellite Phone - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2013)

Can you get Interwebz with these things? 

Thuraya XT - The Worlds Toughest Satellite Phone - YouTube

*DGG MUST BE ONLINE!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2013)

Dark Geared God said:


> back temp here..but i'll be out of inweb service for a few month(might)



WB Jew


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Do we have to buy you one of those Sat phones?
> 
> Beyond Survival- Satellite Phone - YouTube







sat phones yes but We would be in deep shit on the scrambled line and they would throw your unjerked and pale as in gitmo...


----------



## CG (Mar 8, 2013)

Choices:

8-10 wks prop/ tren a

10 wks cyp/ tren e

Cyp/e is a bit cheaper but only minimally.  Trying to get less fat.

Will be run at drse standards of tren>test. 

Oh and I'm rocking t3 now too


What do you niggs think?????


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2013)

Prop/ace. Get some ECA


----------



## CG (Mar 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Prop/ace. Get some ECA



Got a boatload of ECA. Got some clen. Obvi got some t3. 

Gonna go for 50mg prop eod. 75 mg ace eod. No t3 at start tho


----------



## CG (Mar 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Prop/ace. Get some ECA



Got a boatload of ECA. Got some clen. Obvi got some t3. 

Gonna go for 50mg prop eod. 75 mg ace eod. No t3 at start tho.

How should I time it? Seeing as I'm running cyp at 100mg eod right now


----------



## independent (Mar 8, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Choices:
> 
> 8-10 wks prop/ tren a
> 
> ...



Lay off the shamrock shakes.


----------



## CG (Mar 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Lay off the shamrock shakes.



Haven't had one In a year. Sticking with that plan


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Lay off the shamrock shakes.



What are they?


----------



## independent (Mar 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What are they?



Its a mint flavored shake from mcdonalds. Theyre about 750cals each, perfect for a bulking cycle.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What are they?



i'm having one right now with a vegimite sandbitch....Watching you're pale ass workout


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2013)

Dark Geared God said:


> i'm having one right now with a vegimite sandbitch....Watching you're pale ass workout



here's a great tip: rub vegemite on your knob and wave it at a passing camel


----------



## independent (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (Mar 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Its a mint flavored shake from mcdonalds. Theyre about 750cals each, perfect for a bulking cycle.


add some whey and is not cheating right


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2013)

[video]http://xhamster.com/movies/1767809/sloppy_cock_gagging.html[/video]


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 11, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


>



Those placebos from thorus came in last week!


----------



## independent (Mar 11, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Those placebos from thorus came in last week!



Sweet. Gich.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 12, 2013)

thorass Good?


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2013)

Dark Geared God said:


> thorass Good?



In your case, soreass is good.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 18, 2013)

They quit making Bronkaid I tried substitute sudafed for it berry berry bad idea


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2013)

The ct has died


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## OTG85 (Mar 19, 2013)

Rip


----------



## CG (Mar 19, 2013)

Saney said:


> [video]http://xhamster.com/movies/1767809/sloppy_cock_gagging.html[/video]



 one of your bitches?


----------



## Saney (Mar 20, 2013)

ha i wish


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2013)

Weighed in at 247 after smashing legs and eating well all day.... Celebrated with beer, fried calamari and a slice of pizzas


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2013)

247 isn't bad. Post up an updated picture.


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2013)

I will tomorrow when I'm fat and bloated from the fucking pizza and beer.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Weighed in at 247 after smashing legs and eating well all day.... Celebrated with beer, fried calamari and a slice of pizzas



You are small and pale.


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You are small and pale.



Small is the goal.  I need to just drop some fucking weight. 

Pale? Yeah I'm pale as fuck 

Need to move in with my girl's parents for a week cause they're re-doing the floors at my place, and i don't wanna bring my mt2 and all the pins with me.. I'll start up mt2 and tanning in a week and be tan immediately


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2013)

Keep em in the car!


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Keep em in the car!



Very well might.  Weather is fluctuating alot, and that shit needs to stay cold.  I'm having enough problems coming up with where to stash my test and the 4 pins I'll need


----------



## independent (Mar 22, 2013)

Cgrant needs to post some pics of his girl cock swallowing.


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Cgrant needs to post some pics of his girl cock swallowing.



Lol I like the spirit. That will never happen.  


Though if I find myself with my cock in the esophagus of another bitch...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Very well might.  Weather is fluctuating alot, and that shit needs to stay cold.  I'm having enough problems coming up with where to stash my test and the 4 pins I'll need



Give it to a hooker to hold in to. Then you can PSFG before you bang her pooper. Don't forget hookers get upset when you don't wipe your dick on the curtains.

GICH


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2013)

Saney said:


> 247 isn't bad. Post up an updated picture.



Pics in my journal. Derogatory comments and mean spirited jokes welcome


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

Saney said:


> 247 isn't bad. Post up an updated picture.


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Pics in my journal. Derogatory comments and mean spirited jokes welcome





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



Not bad man.. Long way to go, but you've always come a long way. Keep it up bro!


----------



## independent (Mar 23, 2013)

What a horrible phone case. Negged.


----------



## CG (Mar 23, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> What a horrible phone case. Negged.



GYCH.  Last one broke apart. Had to borrow from the mrs.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 24, 2013)

WTF is this, some kinda men's health support group?  Where are the AP stories and other tales of deviance and debauchery?  

Anyhoo, can't remember if I mentioned this before.  I got me my first DUI back in Nov.  Court date was Jan 8th.  So, I'm having to take all these got-damned classes about alcohol, defensive driving, etc.  Had to shell out $1500 for a lawyer, $65 for one class., $295 for 24 hours of class (which I just finished), $150 for defensive driving, $660 for running a red light ($500 ticket plus $160 court cost).  The worst part is, I have to get drug tested twice a month (randomly) for the next 11 months and have to pay another $20 each time.  I was only a .13 BAC at the time.  It's a fucking rip!

If I hadn't also smoked weed and popped a coupla xannies that night, I might have passed the sobriety test.  But, I failed it with flying colors.  Thank god they didn't find the weed & paraphernalia under the seat.


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2013)

you fucking old fucking grandmother humper


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 24, 2013)

Yo, grannies need luvin too!  And, who's the new hunny on ur FB?


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2013)

She isn't half the age of your Grandmother wife.  

But that's my lady


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 24, 2013)

So, she's like 15?  Hell, I don't blame ya.  Anyhoo, that's irrelevant.  Where are the bukake vids dammit!


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Very well might.  Weather is fluctuating alot, and that shit needs to stay cold.  I'm having enough problems coming up with where to stash my test and the 4 pins I'll need


Stash them up your anus, nobody will think to look them except maybe your girl...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 25, 2013)

GearsMcGilf said:


> WTF is this, some kinda men's health support group?  Where are the AP stories and other tales of deviance and debauchery?
> 
> Anyhoo, can't remember if I mentioned this before.  I got me my first DUI back in Nov.  Court date was Jan 8th.  So, I'm having to take all these got-damned classes about alcohol, defensive driving, etc.  Had to shell out $1500 for a lawyer, $65 for one class., $295 for 24 hours of class (which I just finished), $150 for defensive driving, $660 for running a red light ($500 ticket plus $160 court cost).  The worst part is, I have to get drug tested twice a month (randomly) for the next 11 months and have to pay another $20 each time.  I was only a .13 BAC at the time.  It's a fucking rip!
> 
> If I hadn't also smoked weed and popped a coupla xannies that night, I might have passed the sobriety test.  But, I failed it with flying colors.  Thank god they didn't find the weed & paraphernalia under the seat.



Why are they drug testing you?  Did they know you were high as well as under the influence of alcohol?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 25, 2013)

Saney said:


> Not bad man.. Long way to go, but you've always come a long way. Keep it up bro!







Ex MAA Fighter


----------



## independent (Apr 7, 2013)

This thread needs a damn bump.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 7, 2013)

fuck these niggers moe..


----------



## independent (Apr 7, 2013)

Dark Geared God said:


> fuck these niggers moe..



I think its time to go rouge.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 7, 2013)

^^^ this welcome..To the darkside we have milk and cookies for those bulking days and


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## CG (Apr 8, 2013)

Dark Geared God said:


> ^^^ this welcome..To the darkside we have milk and cookies for those bulking days and



^^^^ owns planet fitness


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 8, 2013)

^^ And serves pizza and muffins on sunday


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 9, 2013)

Mexican Harlem shake


----------



## vortrit (Apr 10, 2013)

What's up, bitches?! I'm hiding out in my bedroom to avoid fucking my girlfriend for a third time today. My dick is sore goddammit!


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

Why are u not wanting to fuck her?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 10, 2013)

vortrit said:


> What's up, bitches?! I'm hiding out in my bedroom to avoid fucking my girlfriend for a third time today. My dick is sore goddammit!



Send her over to Chico


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2013)

^^ small brown cawk, droopy foreskin apparently


----------



## CG (Apr 11, 2013)

Young slutty and Mexican


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 11, 2013)

Love Mexican whores they love to suck cock I have learned.Once I had a threesome with two Mexican bitches one was hot and her friend was a plumper.Bottle grey goose had them both naked shower.The young one was a skank let me fuck her brains out.The fat one would only suck my cock although I did pull outcome down the fat chicks throat.You won't fuck but you will suck my dick after being in your friends pussy who I just hit raw and take her money shot.Shame on these whores.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2013)

Blessed be the Mexican whores!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2013)

Memories from the strip club!!

Godsmack - Voodoo - YouTube


----------



## Watson (Apr 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Blessed be the Mexican whores!



blessed be all whores, lets not disciminate....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 13, 2013)

Griffith said:


> blessed be all whores, lets not disciminate....


Blessed be those who wipe their dicks on said whores' curtains.


----------



## Saney (Apr 14, 2013)

Fat Stripper Whores, or gtfo


----------



## CG (Apr 14, 2013)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Blessed be those who wipe their dicks on said whores' curtains.



Mothafuckin back from the dead and shit!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 14, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Mothafuckin back from the dead and shit!



I've been around.  Just been busy with work and smashing hoes.  Been in touch w/ Capt. and Saney the whole time.


----------



## CG (Apr 15, 2013)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I've been around.  Just been busy with work and smashing hoes.  Been in touch w/ Capt. and Saney the whole time.



Werd. I was having a laugh te other day, my girl asked if I still associated with "that Nigerian balls Internet degenerate" lmao


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 15, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Werd. I was having a laugh te other day, my girl asked if I still associated with "that Nigerian balls Internet degenerate" lmao



Why, does she wanna help me move money from my royal bank account out of Africa or something?


----------



## CG (Apr 15, 2013)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Why, does she wanna help me move money from my royal bank account out of Africa or something?



Nah, I showed her this joke porno called nurse holes and she was like hey wait that's familiar lolol


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah it's oldschool punk kniggers!!!

Suicidal Tendencies - "Institutionalized" Frontier Records - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 17, 2013)

^^^ none of these goddam kids would understand Al


----------



## cube789 (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## CG (Apr 17, 2013)

cuttin back on the cigs


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 17, 2013)

Ah, the cum haired nurse...lol.


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2013)

Some hot black stripper rubbed her cunt all over me last night. 


And i would fucking pound that bitch into tomorrow. And she would be the first blackie I've ever banged..

I need BLACK PUSSY!


----------



## CG (Apr 17, 2013)

saney said:


> some hot black stripper rubbed her cunt all over me last night.
> 
> 
> And i would fucking pound that bitch into tomorrow. And she would be the first blackie i've ever banged..
> ...



do it


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 17, 2013)

Saney said:


> Some hot black stripper rubbed her cunt all over me last night.
> 
> 
> And i would fucking pound that bitch into tomorrow. And she would be the first blackie I've ever banged..
> ...



You ain't a man until you've had a tan.


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2013)

I know bros, I need to split the black oak... like NOW!!!!

She was hot as fuck, but kept talking about eating pussy.. hope she isn't pure lesbo.. I'd like a crack at that ass


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 17, 2013)

Saney said:


> Some hot black stripper rubbed her cunt all over me last night.
> 
> 
> And i would fucking pound that bitch into tomorrow. And she would be the first blackie I've ever banged..
> ...



Don't forget to take some chicken salt.

Also is that fucking Jew sneaking around the CT again???


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2013)

I believe he is..

Fucking Brisket loving JEW BASTARD!!!


----------



## independent (Apr 17, 2013)

Does tren raise your body temp? Gmp fda approved tren.


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Does tren raise your body temp? Gmp fda approved tren.



What's Tren?


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 17, 2013)

I love these kinds of threads.  They make my day..


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 17, 2013)

You do need to nail a dem.  I've had my share of them.  Most have been fun.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2013)

ErikGearhead said:


> I love these kinds of threads.  They make my day..



You'll need to post up pics of your lil Jew cawk if you wanna hang out


----------



## vortrit (Apr 18, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Why are u not wanting to fuck her?



Because it's energy I should be using SFW.



HialeahChico305 said:


> Send her over to Chico



Good thinking! Is he into fat chicks?!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 18, 2013)

vortrit said:


> Because it's energy I should be using SFW.
> Make her become the workout.  All thrusts and clean and jerks.  Mix it up with LHJO to apply the Muscle Confusion Principle. GICH!


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2013)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Make her become the workout.  All thrusts and clean and jerks.  Mix it up with LHJO to apply the Muscle Confusion Principle. GICH!



Tosh! 

Send me an invite for _Words with Friends_ GDI


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2013)

Cant wait to get the new Samsung Galaxy S4!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2013)

wife has it


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> wife has it




how she like it?

and i was told it's not coming out for a lil while longer. She from the future?


----------



## independent (Apr 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> wife has it



Is it smaller?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2013)

Saney said:


> how she like it?
> 
> and i was told it's not coming out for a lil while longer. She from the future?


i saw a pic and it looked exactly like hers...i assumed it was the same shit...my phone is not a smart phone...im not tech savy and spend way too much time on the net as it is


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i saw a pic and it looked exactly like hers...i assumed it was the same shit...my phone is not a smart phone...im not tech savy and spend way too much time on the net as it is




ha, ok. it does look like the last one which is a year old now.

the Galaxy S4 hasn't come out yet. So i doubt she has it. 

It'll be available i believe on the 27th.


----------



## independent (Apr 19, 2013)

I have the s3 and like it a lot.


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2013)

s3 is a beast.

can't wait for the s4


----------



## vortrit (Apr 20, 2013)

My new video!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2013)

. . skinny white jew dem with metal teeth and a 'MTV' tat . . .  mwahahaha!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2013)

I want sum ol skool CT stories, like Al n McGilf used to pony up!


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2013)

Those forums were destroyed 

i remember the good ol days 


Gots me some sugar from one of the fattys last night... Mhm, big juicy lips pressed all over my cheek.  Yea, i think we'll fall in love soon.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I want sum ol skool CT stories, like Al n McGilf used to pony up!



Ok...this is kinda funny......I got a noise violation the other day at my apt. complex:

Quote "Loud Noise/Stomping"
Quote "Loud Music and Nighttime Noises"

"Our office has been notified numerous times of loud noise/music and stomping coming from your apt. that is disturbing your neighbors"



"Nightime noises" is my favorite. Trina, the apt. manager who happens to be hot, was the one who typed it up.....It's gonna be wierd next time I see her. 

As for my chick...she likes to be fucked hard, like almost banging her head thru the drywall type of hard. Fuck the neighbors, I'm not gonna stop pounding this bitch senseless to appease them.

Oh....I've already layed the groundwork for Anal, so the "stomping" and "nighttime noises" are only gonna get worse.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2013)

lmfao^


you and your fat chicks


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2013)

I want to live in an apartment when im 40


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2013)

Saney said:


> Those forums were destroyed
> 
> i remember the good ol days
> 
> ...



black girls got the best pussy ever....once afterwards I could not physically walk down steps...and it was mins not a marathon


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2013)

Yea man.. i need to smash a blackie...


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2013)

Saney said:


> Yea man.. i need to smash a blackie...



You do......I smashed a dem stripper when I lived in San Diego for a few weeks. She would come over after stripping horny as fuck. The head was still the best I ever had. Big bombs too.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2013)

Mmmmm


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Ok...this is kinda funny......I got a noise violation the other day at my apt. complex:
> 
> Quote "Loud Noise/Stomping"
> Quote "Loud Music and Nighttime Noises"
> ...


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2013)

Nearly had to put a fat bitch in a choke hold last night.. she was getting up hype and wouldn't stfu.. 

Now she's fired. And can go back to sucking dick for coke (like Bob Saget)


----------



## Tesla (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2013)

So........... has anyone ever sucked dick for Gears?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 21, 2013)

Saney said:


> So........... has anyone ever sucked dick for Gears?



how much gears are we talking


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how much gears are we talking



lol

Alright. What's the LEAST amount of Gears you would suck dick for?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 21, 2013)

hahahaa


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 21, 2013)

Few vials tren e


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 21, 2013)

What if u sucked dick for gear then it ends up being bunk?????


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 21, 2013)

damn...burn


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> What if u sucked dick for gear then it ends up being bunk?????



Isn't that what happened with you and Uncle-Z?


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Saney said:


> So........... has anyone ever sucked dick for Gears?



Are you offering?


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2013)

heavylifting1 said:


> Are you offering?



I used to get on my knees for Gears.. but not anymore.

I found a well with a steady stream.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 21, 2013)

SFW said:


> Tosh!
> 
> Send me an invite for _Words with Friends_ GDI


Who is this?


----------



## SFW (Apr 21, 2013)

Natty Moses.


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2013)

Got a date with some young ass Nerdy, white lovin, PR, stripper chick. Bitch plays more Call of Duty than I do.. christ

but she has an awesome body, a nice tight ass, and enjoys sucking penis.


"So where we going babe?"


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 23, 2013)

I dead lifted 405x10 today after I slammed the weight on floor the gym employee told me I couldn't do that anymore.I then got into a verbal dispute with the last words coming out of my mouth was do you even lift bro!I then got call from gym owner few hours later saying its best if I would find another gym because Im always loud and slam dumbells and I'm disrespectful.He said don't worry about my contract I won't be charged or fined,and I'm free to go.Do I show up again like nothing happened and do power cleans with over head jerks tomorrow or leave peacefully?


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2013)

i say, you start putting on muscle.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 23, 2013)

Winning! Biggest I ever been.Im about to blast tren again and leave you in dust!!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 23, 2013)

Send me gears!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2013)

This thread is for AP, Merlot, P-rips, LHJO,  and debauchery in general. Mmmmmmmkay.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 23, 2013)

Do you still Rock headbands???


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2013)

Never have in my life kneegrow....


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2013)

I gave the chick anal last night. She said stop after like 90 seconds.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 23, 2013)

Did you go straight to ass to mouth ftw??


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2013)

She was sucking at will til I went backdoor...then she wouldn't accept mouth music after that. Needed to wash it off before she smoked it again. lol


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 23, 2013)

She had a little class with the wash off.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2013)

At least you got it in there Al. You should spunk in her hair when she falls asleep next time


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> At least you got it in there Al. You should spunk in her hair when she falls asleep next time



Yep. She wanted to do it.  Rocked the Astroglide and was gentle...but she just couldn't handle it. lol  Maybe it will get easier for her after a few more insertions.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Yep. She wanted to do it.  Rocked the Astroglide and was gentle...but she just couldn't handle it. lol  Maybe it will get easier for her after a few more insertions.



Was she on top? Once you got the tip in gravity tends to take over


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 24, 2013)

Tesla said:


> She was sucking at will til I went backdoor...then she wouldn't accept mouth music after that. Needed to wash it off before she smoked it again. lol




She apparently wasn't a full blooded whore.  I'd stay away from these wannabes in the future.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 24, 2013)

This^


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2013)

Whores or gtfo

MTR or gtfo

A2M or gtfo

Ronnie gtfo


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 24, 2013)

How much was your free mtr??What does it look like


----------



## CG (Apr 24, 2013)

Saney said:


> Whores or gtfo
> 
> MTR or gtfo
> 
> ...



Pics of whores or I am disappoint

Pics of a2m or I am disappoint

I am disappoint


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> How much was your free mtr??What does it look like



on the Product list, it was going for 80$ a vial. And it looks VERY clear and like water.


----------



## independent (Apr 27, 2013)

I pinned tren and took cialis yesterday and the wife didnt put out last night because she was being a bitch. Her butthole needs to suffer tonight i think.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 27, 2013)

She made u waste those expensive ass pills?that fucking sucks


----------



## independent (Apr 27, 2013)

longworthb said:


> She made u waste those expensive ass pills?that fucking sucks



Who cares about the money, im a walking boner.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Who cares about the money, im a walking boner.



Stuff her head down the toilet n plug her pooper while calling her Saney


----------



## Hench (Apr 29, 2013)

Sup fucksticks. 

Any of you lads managed to get jacked yet or what? Ill crease if KOS has managed to complete the greatest fucking recomp of all time.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2013)

I wouldn't say that


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2013)

KOS has had lots of results. and he isn't done yet!

i'm back to 231.8lbs.. i feel so fat compared to my 223

fuck i can't wait to start this tren again.


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is a 100mgs of per day too much?



I tried that before, and didn't sleep for a week lol


----------



## independent (Apr 29, 2013)

Saney said:


> I tried that before, and didn't sleep for a week lol



I ask because i see guys here doing it on their first tren cycle.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2013)

most people here aren't very bright and don't workout


----------



## independent (Apr 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> most people here aren't very bright and don't workout



You have to workout to get results on tren?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2013)

I work out pretty hard to look like shit...ive heard of this cardio myth...but I don't believe its real


----------



## independent (Apr 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I work out pretty hard to look like shit...ive heard of this cardio myth...but I don't believe its real



Fuck cardio. I just eat nothing and stay skinny.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2013)

she has it better...eat shit don't workout look amazing


----------



## independent (Apr 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she has it better...eat shit don't workout look amazing



And you reap the rewards you selfish sob.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2013)

Hench said:


> Sup fucksticks.
> 
> Any of you lads managed to get jacked yet or what? Ill crease if KOS has managed to complete the greatest fucking recomp of all time.



I'm 265lbs n surrounded by knob-licking nbs


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm 265lbs n surrounded by knob-licking nbs



You're how heavy??? No fucking way


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2013)

Saney said:


> You're how heavy??? No fucking way



Yes fucking way! 120kg knigglet! I'm a fat fucker!


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yes fucking way! 120kg knigglet! I'm a fat fucker!




fat dude can't bench his own body weight... that's pretty sad..

and i wanna see this 265lb frame of yours..


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 30, 2013)

K, so I'm having to take random drug tests cause of my DUI back in Nov.  I've been taking Periclean and drinking a gal of gatorade, b vitamins, & creatine for several hours b4 my test.  I've tested clean every time so far, even after taking oxycontin and lortab and grinking a shitload the nite before.  But, dig this.  So, I'm sitting in this restorative justice class on saturday and guess who's settin' behind me; my cousin who's a total junkie pillhead.  She hooked me up with two other sources for shit who're real close to where I live and even gave me the name of this spic doctor who runs a clinic for undocumented immigrants.  Basically, you go in, tell him you're in pain and suffer from anxiety, tell him what you want, and he'll write whatever the fuck you axe him for.  I'm really starting to like this Mexican invasion.  Now, we basically have a pharmacia on every street corner just like they do south of the border.  Now, I can keep abusing my favourite drugs, take my mandatory drug tests, and test "clean" every time!!!!!!


----------



## CG (Apr 30, 2013)

GearsMcGilf said:


> K, so I'm having to take random drug tests cause of my DUI back in Nov.  I've been taking Periclean and drinking a gal of gatorade, b vitamins, & creatine for several hours b4 my test.  I've tested clean every time so far, even after taking oxycontin and lortab and grinking a shitload the nite before.  But, dig this.  So, I'm sitting in this restorative justice class on saturday and guess who's settin' behind me; my cousin who's a total junkie pillhead.  She hooked me up with two other sources for shit who're real close to where I live and even gave me the name of this spic doctor who runs a clinic for undocumented immigrants.  Basically, you go in, tell him you're in pain and suffer from anxiety, tell him what you want, and he'll write whatever the fuck you axe him for.  I'm really starting to like this Mexican invasion.  Now, we basically have a pharmacia on every street corner just like they do south of the border.  Now, I can keep abusing my favourite drugs, take my mandatory drug tests, and test "clean" every time!!!!!!



Ct material at its finest


----------



## independent (Apr 30, 2013)

GearsMcGilf said:


> K, so I'm having to take random drug tests cause of my DUI back in Nov.  I've been taking Periclean and drinking a gal of gatorade, b vitamins, & creatine for several hours b4 my test.  I've tested clean every time so far, even after taking oxycontin and lortab and grinking a shitload the nite before.  But, dig this.  So, I'm sitting in this restorative justice class on saturday and guess who's settin' behind me; my cousin who's a total junkie pillhead.  She hooked me up with two other sources for shit who're real close to where I live and even gave me the name of this spic doctor who runs a clinic for undocumented immigrants.  Basically, you go in, tell him you're in pain and suffer from anxiety, tell him what you want, and he'll write whatever the fuck you axe him for.  I'm really starting to like this Mexican invasion.  Now, we basically have a pharmacia on every street corner just like they do south of the border.  Now, I can keep abusing my favourite drugs, take my mandatory drug tests, and test "clean" every time!!!!!!



Rehab.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 30, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Rehab.



Rehab is for quitters.  Alls I need is a steady cheap supply and I'm good.  The ole lady also lets me go backdoor most anytime I ask.  I forgot to throw that in too.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2013)

Holy fuck.. i need a Spic doc like that..

wtf?

Fat Smut Pictures!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 30, 2013)

I can break out the astroglide and just slowly go in and it doesn't phase her, or at least she doesn't act like it does.  I usually get it in the backdoor fairly quickly when she's on all fours.  Only problem is that I cum in about 10 seconds when doing it backdoor.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2013)

lol More anal will solve your premature issue.. or do old ppl cum fast??


Good question to ask Alan


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 30, 2013)

I can go on forever when I use lortab.  It's like it sorta numbs you down there.  But, when I'm doing anal, I cum super fast.  I think it's the combo of the tightness of the asshole and the whole kinky thing about doing it backdoor that make it more exciting, so you cum faster.  Also, watching her rub herself whilst I'm back ther makes it even moar kinkier and excitinger.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2013)

You should video it Gears. Post a copy here, and send a copy to yoar Ex wifey


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 30, 2013)

I would so love to do that.  If I had a vid of me and the ex, it would have been posted here a long time ago.  I couldn't do that to the wifey tho.  I did make a home made pr0n vid of me and an old gf.  I wish I still had it.  Best thing about it was she was 17 at the time


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 30, 2013)

wife still wont let me put it in her butt


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2013)

Saney said:


> lol More anal will solve your premature issue.. or do old ppl cum fast??
> 
> 
> Good question to ask Alan



Takes me forever to cum.......Chick gets off 3 to 4 times before I bust one.

Saney's liquid "C" source is bomb.

My backdoor last week lasted about 45 seconds before she told me to stop(Used Astroglide as well)........I only got a little more than the tip in before she cried false........Fuckin BS!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 30, 2013)

lol have you seen this old geek^^^^bwahahahahahaa


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2013)

BTW McGilf....don't be a stranger....we miss you. We need Joe with the 4 o'clock deuce club, J-Dubb, and Will to get the fuck back in here BN style. Maybe track down Min and CC-10.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2013)

Dark Geared God said:


>



Do you coffee up when you do ur uphill landscaping?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 30, 2013)

Only when i'm plowing you..


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2013)

Dark Geared God said:


> Only when i'm plowing you..



No Coffee for Saney or Capp?


----------



## independent (Apr 30, 2013)

Saney needs to post pussy pics of that fatty. I bet her pussy is juicy.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Saney needs to post pussy pics of that fatty. I bet her pussy is juicy.




it is.. you guys are going to fucking LOVE when i got on film lol

Who wants to see first?


----------



## CG (Apr 30, 2013)

saney said:


> it is.. You guys are going to fucking love when i got on film lol
> 
> who wants to see first?



aye!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2013)

Tesla said:


> BTW McGilf....don't be a stranger....we miss you. We need Joe with the 4 o'clock deuce club, J-Dubb, and Will to get the fuck back in here BN style. Maybe track down Min and CC-10.



This ^^^ the CT has been dead as fuck. 

Also, I wanna see Saneys filthy video!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 1, 2013)

CT won't be shit until Hadi D rolls up in this bitch, posts a pic of his dinner and tells a long story about failure to scoar.   *coffee*


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2013)

NiagaraBalls said:


> CT won't be shit until Hadi D rolls up in this bitch, posts a pic of his dinner and tells a long story about failure to scoar.   *coffee*



Willp refuses to come back. Or, his blonde Caucasian gf won't give him permission


----------



## Tesla (May 1, 2013)

Knobskie...errrrrr....Goodskie needs to make another appearance as well.


----------



## independent (May 1, 2013)

Saw goodskie in another thread yesterday. Send me a vid saney, i promise to watch it while my wife gives me head.


----------



## CG (May 1, 2013)

Dafuck goes on round here?

 Oldschool ct'ers gettin their ball bags restricted by broads? 

My girl tried that once. I said isn't a forum to commiserate with degenerates better than whores and blow ??  She agreed  I now limit my intake of whores and blow to max once a month.


----------



## OTG85 (May 1, 2013)

How long does it take tren ace to kick in.Been awhile since I used ace.I much prefer enthate and its only been one week @100 mg eod.My libido is dead on 750mg test and 400 mg tren in one weeks time.I also been using letro @ .25 every third day for estro that's barley any letro I doubt it would kill my sex drive.


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2013)

Bunk Test.


Get a new source


----------



## CG (May 1, 2013)

Saney said:


> Bunk Test.
> 
> 
> Get a new source



I like my source!

Started some prop today. 62.5 mg Ed lol


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> I like my source!
> 
> Started some prop today. 62.5 mg Ed lol




just shoot 1ml EOD you retard


----------



## CG (May 1, 2013)

Saney said:


> just shoot 1ml EOD you retard



Lol  1ml it is! Hahahaha. Fuck. I may be retarded. Lmao


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2013)

Saney said:


> just shoot 1ml EOD you retard



^^^ advice from a nb


----------



## OTG85 (May 1, 2013)

Maybe I should just go to the bank take out a loan and get a cycle from wp


----------



## CG (May 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ advice from a nb



You're as fat as me now! Jfc!  What would the cap do?


----------



## CG (May 1, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Maybe I should just go to the bank take out a loan and get a cycle from wp



Not the worst idea tbh


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> This ^^^ the CT has been dead as fuck.
> 
> Also, I wanna see Saneys filthy video!



Shoot me a copy!  I'll cum up wid sum10.  Maybe I'll snap a from behind anal shot and pm it to ya.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> You're as fat as me now! Jfc!  What would the cap do?



Werd knigglet. All in the gut! 

I'm getting down with Total Package thou, I'll be big and jerked come August.


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd knigglet. All in the gut!
> 
> I'm getting down with Total Package thou, I'll be big and jerked come August.



updated pics or gtfo/it didn't happen (like Griff)


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2013)

Saney said:


> updated pics or gtfo/it didn't happen (like Griff)



If I was lying I'd be saying I was benching as much as you


----------



## CG (May 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd knigglet. All in the gut!
> 
> I'm getting down with Total Package thou, I'll be big and jerked come August.



Werd. You motherfucker! Prob look better than me tbh. I'm down to 244 as of last week.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Werd. You motherfucker! Prob look better than me tbh. I'm down to 244 as of last week.



Meh ...arms are still like stringbeans. Fk tendinitis!


----------



## CG (May 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Meh ...arms are still like stringbeans. Fk tendinitis!



Ain't that a bitch? Too much lhjo?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Ain't that a bitch? Too much lhjo?



Exactly... And no tannedness


----------



## CG (May 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Exactly... And no tannedness



Mt2 nigga! I know it's winter for you but wtf brah


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2013)

Saney said:


> updated pics or gtfo/it didn't happen (like Griff)



Here you my friend ... When I weighed the other day I was 120kg, now back to 118.5kg so can only be some water loss. 





You can see all the fat around the middle, but my fkg legs are huge ... Swear I haven't done much work on them


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 2, 2013)

mystery where the weight comes from


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2013)

wow... fat and unjerked


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 2, 2013)

gotta say man...get tha shit in control....don't end up like me


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2013)

Yo, I wanna buy some winstrol.  Where's a good place to get the shit from?


----------



## independent (May 2, 2013)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yo, I wanna buy some winstrol.  Where's a good place to get the shit from?



Gonna get grandma on the juice?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> mystery where the weight comes from



I tie lead weights to my nuts. Helps with the atrophy


----------



## CG (May 3, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I tie lead weights to my nuts. Helps with the atrophy



Oddly enough my boys feel like a punching bag. 

Anyone with a tiny atrophied coin purse know what I'm talkin about? Fuckers are about half normal size, and sore? Thoughts/feelings? Got clomid, nolva, formeron as an AI, need hcg probably


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Gonna get grandma on the juice?




Yep, already got her on 50mg tetstE per week.  It's working quite welll.  She'ws bout got the libido of a 25yo now.  She's starting to SFW with me and wants to tone up and shit.  So, I'm looking to order sum winny.


----------



## independent (May 3, 2013)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yep, already got her on 50mg tetstE per week.  It's working quite welll.  She'ws bout got the libido of a 25yo now.  She's starting to SFW with me and wants to tone up and shit.  So, I'm looking to order sum winny.



How long did it take to kick in? 50mgs a week might be a little high for long term use.


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> How long did it take to kick in? 50mgs a week might be a little high for long term use.



50mg EW is a great dose for a female.

Where can you buy winny? World Pharma?


----------



## longworthb (May 3, 2013)

Fucking hell cap ur legs are gigantic lol but u don't look 260


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2013)

Messican gave me anal 3 different times within 24 hours... fucked the SHIT out of the anus.. she even came twice from it.


----------



## longworthb (May 3, 2013)




----------



## independent (May 3, 2013)

Saney said:


> Messican gave me anal 3 different times within 24 hours... fucked the SHIT out of the anus.. she even came twice from it.



How does she cum from anal? Does she rub her clit?


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> How does she cum from anal? Does she rub her clit?



She comes from anal because if you do it right, they will experience huge orgasms.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2013)




----------



## independent (May 3, 2013)

Saney said:


> She comes from anal because if you do it right, they will experience huge orgasms.



Bullshit. Video or gtfo.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Bullshit. Video or gtfo.



It's true. I've gotta get the GF drunk to do it thou. Rattle n shake like an epileptic, walk around like John Wayne the next day cursing


----------



## independent (May 3, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's true. I've gotta get the GF drunk to do it thou. Rattle n shake like an epileptic, walk around like John Wayne the next day cursing



Im sad now.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im sad now.



Rohibnol ... your friend


----------



## independent (May 3, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Rohibnol ... your friend



Will gmp fda approved xanax and valium work?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Will gmp fda approved xanax and valium work?



Yes... Administered with a donkey punch sloot style


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 4, 2013)

Some sluts do get off from anal.  That's true.  I found a new slut, myself, 23 and innocent looking but a little sub freak.   I have this married one too that I facialed and then had her hit a drive through.  Debauchery at it's finest.


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2013)

nice^


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2013)

The Jew has been busy in his absence


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2013)

Supp knigglets?


----------



## CG (May 9, 2013)

and prop breakfast


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2013)

From one fat fk to another bro... You ever massage your choc starfish while you lhjo?


----------



## CG (May 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> From one fat fk to another bro... You ever massage your choc starfish while you lhjo?



Not saying no, not saying once a month


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2013)

you uphill purple starfish prodding mf'ers.


----------



## independent (May 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Supp knigglets?



Pinning fda approved tren, thats whats up.


----------



## dayday87 (May 9, 2013)

You fucking niggers. I just got bonded out of jail on a probation violation after 6 months. I swear to god our fucking justice system is in the gutter nigs. Going to beat the fucking violation next month. Now does anyone pay for the 6 months I spent in county jail? No fuckers. I need a good site to order some gear at pronto, or someone PM me.


----------



## SFW (May 9, 2013)

Id recommend adempt. Your gear will never arrive but youll feel moor anabolic from all the rage you experience when looking into an empty mailbox.


----------



## dayday87 (May 9, 2013)

Awesome sounds like I need to order from there right now.


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2013)

dayday in da house!!


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2013)

That's some funny ass shit..

I just woke up to a phone call about me ordering a Kitchen Station...

come to find out, someone stole my Debit card information and purchased over $1,900's worth of shit.

Now I can't use any of my money and i have to spend a day writing a report for every single transaction that occured


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 10, 2013)

dayday87 said:


> Awesome sounds like I need to order from there right now.



It's funny that just the other day I was wondering if this cat is still alive, Last time we seen him his face looked like someone stomped him.


----------



## dayday87 (May 10, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> It's funny that just the other day I was wondering if this cat is still alive, Last time we seen him his face looked like someone stomped him.



O rly? That cat wouldn't be your step son would it? Cause Ive stomped a few cats in the past couple years....


----------



## theCaptn' (May 10, 2013)

dayday87 said:


> O rly? That cat wouldn't be your step son would it? Cause Ive stomped a few cats in the past couple years....



What was your crime this time dayday? 

Pale, small, and talking like a dem?


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What was your crime this time dayday?
> 
> Pale, small, and talking like a dem?




Most likely


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What was your crime this time dayday?
> 
> Pale, small, and talking like a dem?



Nailing the mentally deficient.  I recall a story about that a while back.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2013)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Nailing the mentally deficient.  I recall a story about that a while back.



http://assets.nydailynews.com/polop...atives/landscape_635/article-ariel-castro.jpg

Dayday, last week ^^^^^


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2013)

castro = DGG. Havent seen him post since this story emerged.


----------



## dayday87 (May 12, 2013)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Nailing the mentally deficient.  I recall a story about that a while back.



Lol bish had cerebral palsy and was the worst lay of my life. Things you do when your desperate for pussy. And I was violated for being jacked & tan and my PO wasn't having none of that.


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2013)

Parole officer... ewww

Maybe i'll be one of them one day after I finish school. Then i'll let everyone get Jerked and Tan


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2013)

Day day have you gotten big yet? How was facial surgery after the beating you took a few years back.


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2013)

SFW said:


> Id recommend adempt. Your gear will never arrive but youll feel moor anabolic from all the rage you experience when looking into an empty mailbox.



Dont trust any source who types out test cypionate on construction paper and scotch tapes it to the vial.Seem pct was good until owner went Mia


----------



## dayday87 (May 13, 2013)

Lol holy shit i forgot i posted that pic of me getting my ass kicked. I did an 8ball with the guy that did it afterwards. Actually healed up nicely.

And im around 200 pounds 12% bf right now so still pretty jacked. Benching 345 and deadlifting 425 nigs.


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2013)

dayday87 said:


> Lol holy shit i forgot i posted that pic of me getting my ass kicked. I did an 8ball with the guy that did it afterwards. Actually healed up nicely.
> 
> And im around 200 pounds 12% bf right now so still pretty jacked. Benching 345 and deadlifting 425 nigs.




Good numbers bro! 345 and 425 for reps?


----------



## OTG85 (May 13, 2013)

Look like all cheap domestic sources are bunk,MLG,adempt,pct what you expect when you pay 20-30 vial test


----------



## CG (May 13, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Look like all cheap domestic sources are bunk,MLG,adempt,pct what you expect when you pay 20-30 vial test



Mlg? Say it ain't so! Thank god. I was THIS CLOSE to pulling the trigger on the order


----------



## independent (May 13, 2013)

Thats why i only use fda gmp approved gear.


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2013)

FDA/GMP Gear or gtfo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

notice the otop revalation is erased...wow


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> notice the otop revalation is erased...wow



Well fancy that!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

awesome cop out...bet he was sweatin


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2013)

hmm . .  got my programme today . .  so much fkg cardio . . and eating moar than expected, with one cheat meal a week . .  gonna be a long 12 weeks


----------



## OTG85 (May 14, 2013)

Notice kos is still fat and mad I look Better then him??He can get it again in another contest.But he just full excuses why he fat.You slimmed a little but whenever you quit taking what it is u take your just still fat!!You want it bro???


----------



## CG (May 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> awesome cop out...bet he was sweatin



Or it was moderated.. What board did he post on?


----------



## OTG85 (May 14, 2013)

Uncle z kos just talking shit like kos does! Everyone knows I stood by z forever long before kos arrival here when I had another account.I joked one time about all sponsors this idiot try's call me out.Good try buddy!I buy z gear with my own money but bunk.Heavy just posted labs on z gear but its bunk??The real bunk gear is what kos uses.Probaly sfu underdosed crap!Tne=canola


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2013)

Well, UncleZ's shit was always bunk IMO.

And KOS is steadily making changes. Losing lots of fat. Posts lots of videos. Pipes are swole. and running, you are small with no abs... well, a 2pak kinda


----------



## OTG85 (May 14, 2013)

Small lol mmk


----------



## OTG85 (May 14, 2013)

Tired wasting my breath and always getting hated on funny lots ppl had different opinions about u and I in challenge but I'm just let it go.You posted no leg pics.My chest more developed.Your arms are clearly better.But I'm let it go!


----------



## OTG85 (May 14, 2013)

This guy 215 small


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2013)

I'm sorry. You aren't Small.. just only when you stand next to me.

I'll let it go, i'm only busting your stones. I could care less who is Jacked or not... not like i gotta be any of you ugly MF's for a day.


----------



## OTG85 (May 14, 2013)

You are good looking for white boy that rach girl said so


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> You are good looking for white boy that rach girl said so



Yea.. but she needs to tighten up.. having a lazy eye doesn't turn me on like it used to


----------



## SFW (May 14, 2013)

Wow. Couldnt help but notice all of the bogus journals in the Adempt section. Not one fucking picture. No before pics, no pics of stash, nothing. What a crock of shit.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Notice kos is still fat and mad I look Better then him??He can get it again in another contest.But he just full excuses why he fat.You slimmed a little but whenever you quit taking what it is u take your just still fat!!You want it bro???



my excuse for the contest was that I dint do the contest...im brilliant


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2013)

I'm thinking of running a training journal with daily turd pics. Who's interested?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2013)

no one


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no one



Never underestimate these reprobates KOS


----------



## OTG85 (May 14, 2013)

SFW said:


> Wow. Couldnt help but notice all of the bogus journals in the Adempt section. Not one fucking picture. No before pics, no pics of stash, nothing. What a crock of shit.


Looks like its back to oversea packs for me.These domestic sources are a huge let down.


----------



## OTG85 (May 14, 2013)

Got some air sealed powder.Anyone want to buy some uncapped,non sterile test 250?


----------



## withoutrulers (May 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm thinking of running a training journal with daily turd pics. Who's interested?


In for the turd pics


----------



## CG (May 15, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Got some air sealed powder.Anyone want to buy some uncapped,non sterile test 250?



Whys it unsterile? What did you do?!?


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2013)

SFW said:


> Wow. Couldnt help but notice all of the bogus journals in the Adempt section. Not one fucking picture. No before pics, no pics of stash, nothing. What a crock of shit.



You haven't received your stuff yet?



theCaptn' said:


> I'm thinking of running a training journal with daily turd pics. Who's interested?



We all need to post pictures of our poop


----------



## OTG85 (May 15, 2013)

It's sterile Im brewing everything In sterile vials,filters etc.If test is good as I hear.Maybe I will buy a capper and take over the world.


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> ...and take over the world.



Ok, Pinky


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2013)

saney said:


> we all need to post pictures of our poop






gich!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> View attachment 50597
> 
> 
> gich!



Oh captn' I'm going to dominate you in this competition... Bro do you even eat?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Oh captn' I'm going to dominate you in the competion... Bro do you even eat?



It's my 2nd for the morning 

This topic is thread-worthy.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2013)

See new thread!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's my 2nd for the morning
> 
> This topic is thread-worthy.



I have a sneaking suspicion that the jihad of the gym clogs a few a year and would be a front runner.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> View attachment 50597
> 
> 
> gich!





Lol , a anorexic girl po0ps more than that!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2013)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Lol , a anorexic girl po0ps more than that!



Those are styled nuggets my friend. Not going for volume here


----------



## OTG85 (May 18, 2013)

Anyone ever get a stomach flu?I couldn't eat for 3 days lost 12 lbs   Golden corall refeed?


----------



## independent (May 18, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Anyone ever get a stomach flu?I couldn't eat for 3 days lost 12 lbs   Golden corall refeed?



That sucks. But youre fat so you could spare a few pounds.


----------



## OTG85 (May 18, 2013)

Here the deal I'm 30 and want to have kids but don't want come off gear.Is there any other way?


----------



## independent (May 18, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Here the deal I'm 30 and want to have kids but don't want come off gear.Is there any other way?



Hcg and hmg.


----------



## longworthb (May 18, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Anyone ever get a stomach flu?I couldn't eat for 3 days lost 12 lbs   Golden corall refeed?


Try 3 months not being able to train bro. Ull bounce back quick. Smash food lift heavy and get it


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Here the deal I'm 30 and want to have kids but don't want come off gear.Is there any other way?



Who told you gear makes you sterile?


----------



## OTG85 (May 19, 2013)

Google trt alot ppl say smashs ur sperm count


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Google trt alot ppl say smashs ur sperm count



2nd question: why would a fkd up unit like you bringing more kids into the world be a good idea?


----------



## vortrit (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Tesla (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Saney (May 19, 2013)

Nice Armpit hair^


----------



## Tesla (May 19, 2013)

^ Thanks....I'll trim it for ya. 

No love for the pipe?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 19, 2013)

awesome physique shot....what a dumbshit poser


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 19, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Here the deal I'm 30 and want to have kids but don't want come off gear.Is there any other way?



I was on for nine months and made one. But he's black and neither my wife or myself is black so I'm kinda confusesd.


----------



## independent (May 19, 2013)

Gave the wife 50mgs of test cyp today, will she be extra horny this week?


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 19, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Gave the wife 50mgs of test cyp today, will she be extra horny this week?



You dirty dog... 
I think she's going to rub the skin of your dick this week. Please report back with details. I have a little test gel that I have considered adding to some massage oil. Just thought no action... Yet


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy, gotta say, you got DRSE potential bro


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> dieseljimmy, gotta say, you got DRSE potential bro



Great!  I have my application and stool sample in... Just waiting for the official letter telling me who's cawk I have to suck.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2013)

I'll pm you the list


----------



## azza1971 (May 20, 2013)

it would be a long list


----------



## azza1971 (May 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> dieseljimmy, gotta say, you got DRSE potential bro



are you into enemas? could do a thread on expulsions


----------



## independent (May 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> You dirty dog...
> I think she's going to rub the skin of your dick this week. Please report back with details. I have a little test gel that I have considered adding to some massage oil. Just thought no action... Yet



Not sure but might have givin the wife a slight case of test flu.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 20, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Not sure but might have givin the wife a slight case of test flu.



If I'm you... I am accommodating in every possible way. I think it will come back to you in spades.  get her some 7up, cool washcloths and rub her feet, while imagining her destroying what's left of your nuts...


----------



## independent (May 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> If I'm you... I am accommodating in every possible way. I think it will come back to you in spades.  get her some 7up, cool washcloths and rub her feet, while imagining her destroying what's left of your nuts...



It was last night, shes been still trying to get over a cold from last week so thats what i convinced her it probably was which is partially true. I gave her a benadryl and a xanax before bed.  And i gave her 2 orgasms, for just turning 44 she still has the wettest pussy and loves it rubbed all over her tits.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 20, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> It was last night, shes been still trying to get over a cold from last week so thats what i convinced her it probably was which is partially true. I gave her a benadryl and a xanax before bed.  And i gave her 2 orgasms, for just turning 44 she still has the wettest pussy and loves it rubbed all over her tits.


your a man among boys!


----------



## independent (May 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> your a man among boys!



Shes feeling better today, it was just a combo of things yesterday that made her feel crappy. She did tell me that she woke up all sweaty last night which was probably caused by a light fever from the test.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 25, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Here the deal I'm 30 and want to have kids but don't want come off gear.Is there any other way?



No worries mate.  I was juiced when my 2nd was born.  It makes no difference.  As long as you're young and full'o cum, you won't have no problems.  Just make sure the wife ain't drinking, drugging, or smkoking anything during the pregnancy and you'd have a healthy kid.  Just make sure your wife ain't a Chinese bitch that wants to send the kids back to her parents to raise as soon as they're born.  But, the gears won't hurt anything.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 25, 2013)

BTW, unlike the last wife, the current one is totally cool with my gear usage.  In fact, she's made me share.  I give her 100mg test E every sunday.  Since the, she's been a lot hornier, wetter, and, with the addition of melanotan II, I've been getting AP on a daily basis.  That hasn't happened since the very early years when I was married to the first wife.  Test seems to have the same affect on women as it does to us mens.  Once we started taking Melanotan II along with the gears, we both became sex beasts.  She's even cool with backdoor at least once a week.  Just thought I'd share some CT worthy material.  We keep saying that we gotta slow down on the partying on the weekends so we can make it to church on Sunday mornings.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2013)

Lol nice. Big clitty growth and a deeper voice yet?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 25, 2013)

Naw knig.  So far the only difference is that we can make sex more often without using as much astroglide.  lol  I always thought that was a myth, but a lot of womens over t50 actually do have to use lube.  Since she's been on the test, we use it sometimes.  But, if I go down on her for a while, we can get by without it.  Course, when going backdoor, it's always a necessity.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2013)

Sounds like a fun broad!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 25, 2013)

Also, the reason I give her 100gm is cause, as we all know, the test you get around here is typically underdosed.  So, I figure she's really getting around 60-70gm.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sounds like a fun broad!


  Werd.  I can't complain compared to the last one.  She definitely loves to get frisky.  She doesn't have any hang-ups, compared to the ex who never could finish the job/swallow.  I was surprised tho since the last 2 gilfs that I was with were over 50 but go wet as hell natty.  This one needs lube almost every time.  So, apparently, that ain't no myth.  But, the AP is just the same.  I'd rather have an older broad who's always up for it than a younger one who says "all right! make it quick." like the last one. lol


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2013)

Werd, your last wife turned out to be a nasty cunt of a thing


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 25, 2013)

Werd.  I'm still battling with the ex over visitation.  I had to move back to the US&A just to make enough cabbage to pay her the $ she thinks she's owed.  Now, she's offering to bring the boys back for 4 weeks every other summer.  But, since I'm already paying her $500/mo moar than is required under AL law, I can cut it down by $500/mo if she doesn't comply.  All the bitch cares about is $, so I've got that to hold over her and make her more compliant.  I'd much prefer her to get hit by a bus in Beijing, but having the upper hand with $ is the next best thing.


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2013)

200mg of test a month is a woman needs. Any more than that and its wasted.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 26, 2013)

Werd.  But, she's getting into SFW like I am.  Plus, I figure that our stuff is underdosed.  So, about 200mg/wk is prolly about what she's getting.  We haven't seen and sides yet, other than increased libido and moar wetness down there.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2013)

You should hit that GILF with a little tren. See what that delivers


----------



## withoutrulers (May 26, 2013)

women+ tren= win


----------



## independent (May 26, 2013)

100mgs a week is way too high for a woman.


----------



## CG (May 26, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> 100mgs a week is way too high for a woman.



Depending on the lab he could be right, it might only be 60


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2013)

well, Test E is 72mg per 100mg of weight.

no amount of Testosterone is going to give that Gilf any less wrinkles... so she myzle be shooting Tren


----------



## withoutrulers (May 26, 2013)

^^lols. How about spot injects in the face? Botox enanthate


----------



## independent (May 26, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> ^^lols. How about spot injects in the face? Botox enanthate



Botox on her butthole.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 26, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Botox on her butthole.


You had me at butthole


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 27, 2013)

Meanwhile in the Niagara region, I'm rackin 'em up.  Just smashed my latest dem today.  Big ass and tittles, 26 yrs old.  Got seriously bitched out by the gf when I got home since I was MIA for a number of hours but I didn't give a fuck.  Sometimes you have to strike while the iron is hot and damn the consequences.  I was getting ready to hit the gym and got a KIK message from her that she wanted to play.  We had chatted over a year or so and swapped a few adult pics but she ended up w/ a bf and the whole deal was put off indefinitely.  Initially, she was like we should get together next weekend or something but I pushed for today to make sure it got done.  When you let them push shit to later it often never happens. Hoping to smash it again soon.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

Pics or.....

......


......






..... GTFO


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 28, 2013)

I've got nudes but no smash pics.  I'll email a few.  What's the best addy?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2013)

Either one! GYCH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 28, 2013)

Sent.  Feel free to distribute among the CT.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2013)

Can I post em up here????


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 28, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2013)

They won't load. Looks like Saneys woman btw


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 28, 2013)

About to tag the milf I posted pics of a couple years ago. It's always hard to coordinate our schedules but finally getting time to hook up tonight. Popped multiple vitamins to lay the wood for reals!   GSCH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 28, 2013)

Mission accomplished!   The gf gets out early next two days so can't try to keep the streak going.


----------



## CG (May 29, 2013)

Ahh summertime in the CT. All the players are bringing their a game it appears. 

Any of you niggs get snapchat? Send pics privately for up to 10 seconds. That's it.

EXCELLENT way to farm new pussy via iPhone. Had 2 broads go from sending dumb pics of their faces/beers/friends to them home alone.. Quickly leading to them just sending me absolutely graphic shit. 

Look into it if you gots a smartphone

Only downfall, if you take a screenshot they get an alert. And you risk losing out on potential future pics


----------



## OTG85 (May 29, 2013)

Idk but found the jackpot ourunknownsecrets.com bars 1$ they are sponsored on outlawmuscle.com Hmmm


----------



## CG (May 29, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Idk but found the jackpot ourunknownsecrets.com bars 1$ they are sponsored on outlawmuscle.com Hmmm



You're lookin at 6 weeks in transit.. If it ever gets there.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 29, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> You're lookin at 6 weeks in transit.. If it ever gets there.



I might have an order into a popular source here that moves the same product and Its five weeks right now...


----------



## independent (May 29, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> You're lookin at 6 weeks in transit.. If it ever gets there.



Exactly.


----------



## CG (May 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I might have an order into a popular source here that moves the same product and Its five weeks right now...



Not gmp FDA approved


----------



## OTG85 (May 29, 2013)

I'm going try maybe 60 see what happens


----------



## OTG85 (May 29, 2013)

What source here Has bars I only know of wp and they only have footballs


----------



## independent (May 29, 2013)

Looks fun. 
Valium 10mg Injection by Roche


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Looks fun.
> Valium 10mg Injection by Roche



Many vet can sell you that. Try a cocktail of ketamine n Valium - just make sure you don't die!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 29, 2013)

Don't have snapchat but kik is very similar but no alerts when you save pics.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2013)

So many Jews in this mfker


----------



## OTG85 (May 29, 2013)

Injectable Valium that's a first lol


----------



## independent (May 29, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Injectable Valium that's a first lol



Got it when i had my vasectomy done. Shit hit quick.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 29, 2013)

Injectable Valium = good fucking night zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tesla (May 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> So many Jews in this mfker



Even the head Jew has been popping his head in here.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Got it when i had my vasectomy done. Shit hit quick.



rape is way more carefree once youve had a vasectomy!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> rape is way more carefree once youve had a vasectomy!



I have been on the fence for so long in this subject...should I /shouldn't I... But now my mind is made up.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have been on the fence for so long in this subject...should I /shouldn't I... But now my mind is made up.



No matter what you're told, you do NOT need to be awake for the butchery


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 31, 2013)

lil Jew sluts


----------



## CG (May 31, 2013)

HialeahChico305 said:


> lil Jew sluts



It moved


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2013)

Any faggots in here actually lift or have abs?


----------



## CG (May 31, 2013)

Saney said:


> Any faggots in here actually lift or have abs?



Abs? No. Lift? Occasionally


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 1, 2013)

lifting is for queers. I got my abs the old fashion way, shop vac lyposuction


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2013)

You're all a bunch of terds!


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2013)

Agent Yes's gear 



Bunk


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2013)

Saney said:


> Agent Yes's gear
> 
> 
> 
> Bunk



She respond to your PM yet?


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2013)

Mariusz Pudzianowski shoulder workout remix! - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 6, 2013)

lol...tesla fake avi


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...tesla fake avi



????

 I just took that pic on Sunday and texted it to Saney.

Who else got stabbed with an ice pick in thier Left shoulder. You can see the scar.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2013)

Tesla said:


> ????
> 
> I just took that pic on Sunday and texted it to Saney.
> 
> Who else got stabbed with an ice pick in thier Left shoulder. You can see the scar.



jfc bro, looking jerked!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2013)

I have an identical pic where u can see the stylish goatee. lol


----------



## independent (Jun 6, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I have an identical pic where u can see the stylish goatee. lol



Doesnt lift^^^^


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Doesnt lift^^^^



Where's ur pics, brah??


----------



## Theboss (Jun 6, 2013)

If I had a nickle everytime I heard that.Great story.


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2013)

lmfao...

Tesla is jacked.. I know this is him. Cause he said so... mhm

Anyhow, def jerked and very tan. the God's adore you Tesla.. Nectar may flow'eth in you yet again!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry I got the good Mtr Shoot. If AY stiffed u then that sux.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2013)

Theboss said:


> If I had a nickle everytime I heard that.Great story.



 Party of one... Theboss, your neg party is about to be seated.


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2013)

TommyGunz told me I was a Reverse Scammer lol Also saying, I was uneducated about AAS and they refuse to do business with anyone who abuses their gear.. lol well mother fucker, I would abuse AY's gear if they had actually sent me any lol Water isn't Gear

I demand a DRSE Negging of TommyGunz


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2013)

Do one of your favorite Mods, Saney, a big favor and neg the shit out of TommyGunz for saying this Blasphemous shit to me

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...oes-mtr-take-start-working-2.html#post3093946


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2013)

Saney said:


> TommyGunz told me I was a Reverse Scammer lol Also saying, I was uneducated about AAS and they refuse to do business with anyone who abuses their gear.. lol well mother fucker, I would abuse AY's gear if they had actually sent me any lol Water isn't Gear
> 
> I demand a DRSE Negging of TommyGunz


DRSE compliant... negged


----------



## independent (Jun 6, 2013)

Saney said:


> Do one of your favorite Mods, Saney, a big favor and neg the shit out of TommyGunz for saying this Blasphemous shit to me
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...oes-mtr-take-start-working-2.html#post3093946



Tommy is right, and you should have went with wp gear.


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Tommy is right, and you should have went with wp gear.



I don't have a house to trade in for a quarter cycle of WP's gear


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 7, 2013)

looks like he lifts now


----------



## Tesla (Jun 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> looks like he lifts now



I've been busting it pretty hard lately with the assistance of MTR, TNE, and Prop.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 9, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I've been busting it pretty hard lately with the assistance of MTR, TNE, and Prop.


I've yet to run any TNE, but it sure seems like the nectar of the gods. How close to instant is your reaction?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 9, 2013)

For me.....as soon as I finish pinning. lol


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 9, 2013)

When is the God of AG saney coming back to anoint us heathens in canola oils?


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2013)

I want to run tren no ester.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 9, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I want to run tren no ester.


This HAS to be epic. I would be a pimple covered raging mess.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 9, 2013)

That's basically what MTR is! Or MENT.


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> This HAS to be epic. I would be a pimple covered raging mess.



Tren gave me hardly any acne which is crazy because if i go over just 200mgs of test i break out. I think its because it doesnt convert to e2.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm on 700 mg Test prop per week and zero breakouts...........Bunk Saney?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 9, 2013)

You lucky bastards, I break out from just test boosters. Seriously, D-aspartic acid breaks me out. I have to wash my face 3 and 4 times a day when on tren


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> You lucky bastards, I break out from just test boosters. Seriously, D-aspartic acid breaks me out. I have to wash my face 3 and 4 times a day when on tren



Im not lucky when it comes to acne, just with tren so far and that was a light dose. I need to try a dht based steroid that doesnt convert and see if that makes me break out.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 9, 2013)

Pantothenic acid worked great on my aas induced acne. I used to get acne in my first couple cycles. I rarely get ance now.Now I occasionally get one big one.  It usually located on my dick or lips, wonder why that is? J/k... I went on antivirals after I fucked nikos in the ass...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

I never break out...neither does she really...little shoulder acne for me


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Pantothenic acid worked great on my aas induced acne. I used to get acne in my first couple cycles. I rarely get ance now.Now I occasionally get one big one.  It usually located on my dick or lips, wonder why that is? J/k... I went on antivirals after I fucked nikos in the ass...



Acnedren works well.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Acnedren works well.



Pimplebolan...


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2013)

Tren + benzedrex?

Hilarious Seinfeld Clip (S8E08) - YouTube


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Acnedren works well.



B5 + l-carnitine is a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 9, 2013)

George on Tren. 

Opposite George - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> B5 + l-carnitine is a whole lot cheaper.



I get my Acnedren for free - hope that helps!


----------



## CG (Jun 10, 2013)

Where is saney?!?


----------



## CG (Jun 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> B5 + l-carnitine is a whole lot cheaper.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 10, 2013)

Hows that fattydren (ment) workin out?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2013)

4 Groups that Gotta Go - George Carlin - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 11, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Hows that fattydren (ment) workin out?



Read my fkg log you scat chewing shekel hoarder!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2013)

So if Saney doesn't come back, who will be the new Saney?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 15, 2013)

Doubt there could ever be a replacement for such a strong character. Like a heavy star, he burned too brightly. A super nova was eminent.


----------



## independent (Jun 15, 2013)

He'll be back, were his only friends.


----------



## CG (Jun 15, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> He'll be back, were his only friends.



That nigger better come back. I don't wanna resort to lookin in his hometown lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 15, 2013)

saney is a cool dude till he gets upset...just needs to keep the man code


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> So if Saney doesn't come back, who will be the new Saney?



I could possibility do it if my wife continues to neglect my twig and berries and if I go all STDonkey and tren binge.


----------



## independent (Jun 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I could possibility do it if my wife continues to neglect my twig and berries and if I go all STDonkey and tren binge.



Why doesnt the wife put out?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> saney is a cool dude till he gets upset...just needs to keep the man code



He's still pissed hey. Spoke to him yesterday on FB. Ain't going to give up he reckons


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 15, 2013)

he unfriended me again...so he is watching


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2013)

Watching but not going to war is ok. I really hate this bs.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why doesnt the wife put out?



I don't know. The more I get it the less it makes sense


----------



## CG (Jun 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> He's still pissed hey. Spoke to him yesterday on FB. Ain't going to give up he reckons


I need to talk to him


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2013)

Do it through the medium of dance, video it, and I'll be sure to get it to Saney


----------



## SFW (Jun 16, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> I need to talk to him



I saw a YT video of you stapling your own leg during a drunken dare. Very disturbing.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 16, 2013)

My roommate in college put did the batwing with his nut sack and I(on his request) put a staple through his bean bag. The look on his fucking face was priceless!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 16, 2013)

How absolutely awful...........that you haven't posted that vid yet.* STAPLENUTS!!!!!!*


----------



## CG (Jun 16, 2013)

SFW said:


> I saw a YT video of you stapling your own leg during a drunken dare. Very disturbing.



Busted


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 16, 2013)

10 plus years ago... Fuck me I'm getting old and uncool.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 16, 2013)

Coolness is overrated. Just abuse more gears.


----------



## CG (Jun 17, 2013)

How I imagine it would be if the whole ct was in a room together


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoTUMc07eok


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

anyone know a hot dark haired maybe british folk singer chick....crazy hot....saw a live vid...lost it


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> coolness is overrated. Just abuse more gears.



done!


----------



## independent (Jun 18, 2013)

If you need me you can find me here this week.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 18, 2013)

^beachcombing with azza


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 18, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> If you need me you can find me here this week.



I cant see you.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 18, 2013)

For them girls that played us wrong.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2013)

^^^ bitter n twisted mexijew


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 18, 2013)

Just chilling at the bar......


----------



## bmw (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2013)

^^^


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 20, 2013)

kickachink, that's his pokemon name


----------



## SFW (Jun 21, 2013)

HialeahChico305 said:


> For them girls that played us wrong.



perras sucias!


----------



## SFW (Jun 21, 2013)

Amazon.com: Two 12 Inch San Pedro Trichocereus Pachanoi Cactus Top Cuts: Patio, Lawn & Garden


option 1) Crowded beach

option 2) solo kayak ride

option 3) amusement park 

option 4) the movies


----------



## SFW (Jun 21, 2013)

Tesla said:


> George on Tren.
> 
> Opposite George - YouTube



Lol

Commodores - Easy - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

SFW said:


> Amazon.com: Two 12 Inch San Pedro Trichocereus Pachanoi Cactus Top Cuts: Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> option 1) Crowded beach
> ...



What narcotics you have on hand?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

GICH!


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2013)

I had a dream saney came back


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> I had a dream saney came back



He never left.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## CG (Jun 26, 2013)

SilentBob187 said:


>



: out of left field. Good to see this name here


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice to see silent bob around here!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 27, 2013)

Been stuck in the Gulag with no toilet paper.  Actually a new job several months back takes about an additional 10 hours from my free time every week.


----------



## CG (Jun 27, 2013)

SilentBob187 said:


> Been stuck in the Gulag with no toilet paper.  Actually a new job several months back takes about an additional 10 hours from my free time every week.



Ain't that a bitch?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2013)

SilentBob187 said:


> Been stuck in the Gulag with no toilet paper.  Actually a new job several months back takes about an additional 10 hours from my free time every week.



This in the same bathroom you take all your pics, with the broom etc?


----------



## vortrit (Jun 29, 2013)

Why would someone clean bulk when they can cupcake and pizza their way to victory?!


----------



## independent (Jun 30, 2013)

Just pinned my right glute and had a squirter, blood everywhere. Wife freaked out and called 911.


----------



## CG (Jun 30, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just pinned my right glute and had a squirter, blood everywhere. Wife freaked out and called 911.



Gtfo lol.


----------



## independent (Jun 30, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Gtfo lol.



Had to explain why my test looked like tren to the emt.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 30, 2013)

First off, why u pinning glutes?, you noob. lol

Second.....LMFAO!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Had to explain why my test looked like tren to the emt.



Lol freaky shit, hey? You should cawk-slap the wife for being so silly thou.


----------



## independent (Jun 30, 2013)

Tesla said:


> First off, why u pinning glutes?, you noob. lol
> 
> Second.....LMFAO!!



I pin delt quad glute in rotation.


----------



## CG (Jun 30, 2013)

Quad delt for me. Why glutes? If you need more pin space.m, you have bi, tri, and pecs too!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 30, 2013)

Pecs FTW!!! Quads , Delts, Pecs.........Pecs are my fav.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 30, 2013)

If you have some beef... The lats are a pain free and fairly easily accessible spot!


----------



## independent (Jun 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> If you have some beef... The lats are a pain free and fairly easily accessible spot!



Might try that. Probably would hit a bone using a 1/2" pin.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 30, 2013)

wow^^^


----------



## Tesla (Jun 30, 2013)

If you have any semblance of a chest(any beef)....1 in. pinn in the pec is perfecto....


----------



## independent (Jun 30, 2013)

Tesla said:


> If you have any semblance of a chest(any beef)....1 in. pinn in the pec is perfecto....



Probably would puncture a lung.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 30, 2013)

Tesla said:


> If you have any semblance of a chest(any beef)....1 in. pinn in the pec is perfecto....



I pinned chest for years one god damn bad winny shot and I got a lump on my chest.  When I'm lean, that lump is front and fucking center.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 30, 2013)

that sux!


----------



## independent (Jun 30, 2013)

Ive found pinning hamstrings is painless.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 30, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Probably would puncture a lung.



Inject in the biggest muscle in your body. In your case your cawk will do!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

Glutes has got a lot of area and can take big ml injects. Quads do too, but I often hit nerves.

Currently I'm rotating tris, pecs n delts. Slin pinning.


----------



## CG (Jun 30, 2013)

Slin ftw


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Slin ftw



Only way to go for ED pinnin brother


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2013)

Lolz


----------



## Tesla (Jul 1, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Slin ftw



Tough to get thicker oil base thru slins. I use a 25 g 1 in. pinn for everything. Draw with a 20g


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 1, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Tough to get thicker oil base thru slins. I use a 25 g 1 in. pinn for everything. Draw with a 20g


Try heating your oils first. I have a mobile room heater that i put my oils on top of for 5 or 10 minutes. Gets the goods through slin pins easy. you could also run under hot water for a few.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Try heating your oils first. I have a mobile room heater that i put my oils on top of for 5 or 10 minutes. Gets the goods through slin pins easy. you could also run under hot water for a few.



I always pin in the shower, can heat em up in there too


----------



## CG (Jul 2, 2013)

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2012...h-each-other-on-cruise-ship-in-the-caribbean/


----------



## independent (Jul 2, 2013)

My buddy just came back from the bahamas and proceeds to tell me they took his gear. The dumb fuck brought a bottle of test and tren through customs, all they did was confiscate it.


----------



## CG (Jul 4, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> My buddy just came back from the bahamas and proceeds to tell me they took his gear. The dumb fuck brought a bottle of test and tren through customs, all they did was confiscate it.



So "your buddy" thought he was slick, eh


----------



## independent (Jul 4, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> So "your buddy" thought he was slick, eh



False alarm, his wife had it in her bag. He just thought they took it. Dumbass.


----------



## CG (Jul 4, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> False alarm, his wife had it in her bag. He just thought they took it. Dumbass.



Oh snap. Cool wife, eh?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

Gears!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Lolz



Gonna try this at the gym.  Finally gonna land me a 3!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

SilentBob187 said:


> Gonna try this at the gym.  Finally gonna land me a 3!



No-one posts in yoar thread SB. Wtf is wrong with AM? Discuss.


----------



## vortrit (Jul 12, 2013)

Bump.

I mean I just did a bump of heroin, I am not bumping this shitty thread.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

The clean thread is dead


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 14, 2013)

long live the clean thread


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2013)

where the fuck is al GOD DAMNIT


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 14, 2013)

What is that^^^^ give me a hint at least. familar but not

Nvmd thats 2064...


----------



## Tesla (Jul 15, 2013)

VIKES FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2013)

My view this week.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 15, 2013)

^^GOOD hookers down there for sure Bro.  GICH.


----------



## SFW (Jul 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> What is that^^^^ give me a hint at least. familar but not
> 
> Nvmd thats 2064...



Words, codeine.

90 mgs cold water extracted with a shot of bacardi is heavenly. Nodded out into a restful sleep.

Will wait a week and push the limits this weekend with a john belushi style cocktail of uppers, downers, etc.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 15, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> My view this week.



Taxi drivers best source for marching powder if interested.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2013)

SFW said:


> Words, codeine.
> 
> 90 mgs cold water extracted with a shot of bacardi is heavenly. Nodded out into a restful sleep.
> 
> Will wait a week and push the limits this weekend with a john belushi style cocktail of uppers, downers, etc.



What's the recipe?


----------



## SFW (Jul 17, 2013)

Crush pills into fine powder, place in a tiny pyrex or small glass bowl. Add hot water. Just enough to cover the crushed pills. Then place that small container containing dissolved pills in an ice water bath. (a container within a container) 

The ice water will cool down the concoction. As it cools, APAP will drop to the bottom. The opiates are now suspended in the water. Draw up with a needless syringe, leaving APAP sludge at bottom. Drink. Works with all opiates containing apap.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh lord! Would it also work for benzo's?


----------



## SFW (Jul 21, 2013)

Benzos dont usually contain poisonous APAP so its not warranted. You can pop em like skittles without probs. 

If you popped four or five T3's or Vikes, you'd prob turn yellow from jaundice without an extraction. 



So, i started fucking with POF again. Several prospects so far. 




One worth mentioning is some female BBr. I asked her if she even lifts...She got very mad. Then i explained that i was joking and she was pleasing. 

we talked gears briefly and discussed a date after her august competition. Would be nice to get raped by a gearstress all jerked up on sterols 

POF FTW GDI!


----------



## SFW (Jul 21, 2013)

Arnold training [ Hard-core ] HD widescreen - YouTube


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2013)

100 mg Tren ED just cost me my GF!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2013)

Tesla said:


> 100 mg Tren ED just cost me my GF!!



What did you say? Tren or GTFO?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What did you say? Tren or GTFO?



I'm just being an AGGRO Asshole.......Simple as that.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I'm just being an AGGRO Asshole.......Simple as that.



In that case... did you apologize... maybe that would help


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll charm her back.........And yeah....I apologized already.


----------



## ROID (Jul 22, 2013)

^
Bunk tren

You don't apologize on tren.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 22, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I'm just being an AGGRO Asshole.......Simple as that.


Did you try upping the dose? The aggro goes away after you hit the 200mg/ed mark. GICH


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 22, 2013)

sooooooo............. No ap stories? fuck this place.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 22, 2013)

I just met this this 20 year old chick at a party, ended up at my apt with her and 2 of her friends. Slept all night, chick never let me hit it, most beautiful girl I've met. 

Couple of days go by and she keeps acting like a goody 2 shoes, she asks for cock pics and says she would like to get to know me more, that she is not a one night stand.

Days later her Slutty 18 year old sister finds pics from her phone, steals my number and calls me. she wants to play.


Story ends with me fucking the 18 year sis, the other chick finds out and says im a asshole.  righttttt

I replied, im just a guy. My dick needs attention. The end.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2013)

Good to see you're not so depressed n miserable you can't hit it.

Anywho, no AP stories of interest for me. I need to ply the GF with booze and poppers before she'll let me plow her pooper. We've been dry for 3months


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Did you try upping the dose? The aggro goes away after you hit the 200mg/ed mark. GICH



I know some of u want me dead, but I don't think I can try that.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a severe case of hiccups.......Please help.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I have a severe case of hiccups.......Please help.



Jack Daniels and vikes


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 22, 2013)

30-Second Hiccup Cure - Cognitial
See if that helps


----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Did you try upping the dose? The aggro goes away after you hit the 200mg/ed mark. GICH



Kicked my chick out last night and got in a fight in Stockton. 

100mg Tren A ED is def too much for me.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2013)

So what do I do..........Pinn more gear...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Kicked my chick out last night and got in a fight in Stockton.
> 
> 100mg Tren A ED is def too much for me.



I'd say 95mg is yoar sweet spot


----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'd say 95mg is yoar sweet spot






It's making me eat like a Horse too............Just devoured a large Papa Johns pizza


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2013)

Tesla said:


> It's making me eat like a Horse too............Just devoured a large Papa Johns pizza



You putting on size knigglet?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2013)

Well after that pizza a little blubbed..........but all that Tren A has me burning it like a hot furnace. 

@ 215


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2013)

Clen plus tren has me torching calories. Even at 30mg ED I'm a little aggro.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2013)

Try a 100mg ed of Saney's Tren A and we'll talk about being aggro knigg knogg. lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2013)

Mfw bro. I knife my boss for starters


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 23, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Kicked my chick out last night and got in a fight in Stockton.
> 
> 100mg Tren A ED is def too much for me.


I honestly think 100mg/ed is too much for MOST people. 75mg/ed gets me in full on rageasssaurus rex mode.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> I honestly think 100mg/ed is too much for MOST people. 75mg/ed gets me in full on rageasssaurus rex mode.



75mg is tops for me too. Sides got too out of control above that - even 80mg.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

Wonder what Gears McGilf is up to these days?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 26, 2013)

what happened?


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2013)

23 yr old chubby rican. claims shes in the gym everyday and squats. asked her for proof. she sent a pic of her chubby ass and now i have my doubts.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2013)

She squats to take a dump. That is all


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2013)

LMAO. 

Urge to jab her cheek with a 21 gauge over and over. just look at all that surface area


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks like Saney's mad Ex. The preggo one. Looks like he gave her your contact details Geared J


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2013)

Graig 

She printed out all his posts once from the CT and then took him to court.


----------



## ezjax (Jul 27, 2013)

SFW said:


> 23 yr old chubby rican. claims shes in the gym everyday and squats. asked her for proof. she sent a pic of her chubby ass and now i have my doubts.



I hope you didn't let the chub get in the way of your penis having a good time


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2013)

SFW said:


> Graig
> 
> She printed out all his posts once from the CT and then took him to court.



Saney's had some fkd up GFs! 

But seriously, see if you can video her rubbing herself with terd


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2013)

Poundable for sure...........C'mon SFW..........Hammer that!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 27, 2013)

SFW said:


> 23 yr old chubby rican. claims shes in the gym everyday and squats. asked her for proof. she sent a pic of her chubby ass and now i have my doubts.



she works out? wtf is that jersey pic for?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 28, 2013)

SFW said:


> 23 yr old chubby rican. claims shes in the gym everyday and squats. asked her for proof. she sent a pic of her chubby ass and now i have my doubts.



If she swallows, she is ok in my book!!!


----------



## cube789 (Jul 29, 2013)

SFW said:


> 23 yr old chubby rican. claims shes in the gym everyday and squats. asked her for proof. she sent a pic of her chubby ass and now i have my doubts.


----------



## charley (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd be glad to squirt in her sexy mouth......


----------



## SFW (Jul 29, 2013)

Shes a complete slut. She sent a bald snatch shot which ill post later from my computer. Gotta love when a bitch says "ive only done anal once."

Mmhmm bitch, once this week you mean.

Anyway, banned on fb for 12 hrs because i said the pope was half a fag on the orlando sentinel's page.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 29, 2013)

SFW said:


> Shes a complete slut. She sent a bald snatch shot which ill post later from my computer. Gotta love when a bitch says "ive only done anal once."
> 
> Mmhmm bitch, once this week you mean.
> 
> *Anyway, banned on fb for 12 hrs because i said the pope was half a fag on the orlando sentinel's page.*


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 29, 2013)

SFW said:


> Shes a complete slut. She sent a bald snatch shot which ill post later from my computer. Gotta love when a bitch says "ive only done anal once."
> 
> Mmhmm bitch, once this week you mean.
> 
> Anyway, banned on fb for 12 hrs because i said the pope was half a fag on the orlando sentinel's page.



Your contributions to the interwebz is very much appreciated!


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 29, 2013)

SFW said:


> Shes a complete slut. She sent a bald snatch shot which ill post later from my computer. Gotta love when a bitch says "ive only done anal once."
> 
> Mmhmm bitch, once this week you mean.
> 
> Anyway, banned on fb for 12 hrs because i said the pope was half a fag on the orlando sentinel's page.



only half a fag, what was the other half?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 30, 2013)

^^^ pedo


----------



## CG (Jul 31, 2013)

Ran out of gears. Waiting for something to arrive. Cruising on androgel  someone kill me


----------



## CG (Jul 31, 2013)

New gears arrived. Within minutes I nailed .5 prop and downed 2.5 mg of letro after having no ai for 2 months.. Am I gonna die?????


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## CG (Aug 5, 2013)

http://youtu.be/2qZ0iUj7kco

Gears and water don't mix.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2013)

Masteron me so horny!


----------



## CG (Aug 9, 2013)

Can we get a round of Lhjo, maybe some Dutch rudder action for the return of the Phoenix, the og chubby messican fucker, saney!

Welcome back you fucking nigger. This place missed you.


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2013)

This place hasn't missed me... just a select few good men (which is all that counts)


----------



## CG (Aug 9, 2013)

Saney said:


> This place hasn't missed me... just a select few good men (which is all that counts)



Aye, has been a bit quiet round these parts tho


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Aye, has been a bit quiet round these parts tho



That's cause no one APs or WO. WB numbnuts.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That's cause no one APs or WO. WB numbnuts.



Definately not ap For me...with my wife that is


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2013)

Got my cock sucked by some fat bitch the other day... she has a HUGE long tongue like that singer from Kisss.... it was amazing.. and she deep throated the fuck out of me.. holy hell i shot her a fat load


----------



## CG (Aug 10, 2013)

Ap'ing the shit out of the mrs. But what else is new


----------



## Tesla (Aug 10, 2013)

I did a little anal last night, then tried to shoot one off in her face but couldn't come.   I took an Oxy, so that was prob. the issue.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I did a little anal last night, then tried to shoot one off in her face but couldn't come.   I took an Oxy, so that was prob. the issue.



Admittedly my anal experience I can count on one hand. But once im in ... im not leaving without leaving a load in her ass. I literally can even comprehend wanting to pull out to cum on her face Once Im balls deep. But again seeing my shitty little 1.5 cc load (that maybe high)  is not that impressive of a sight.

Same oxy issue. And I get river dick...


----------



## Tesla (Aug 10, 2013)

She won't let me stay in, though..........otherwise I would stay in and bust one off.........She can't take more than like 1 or 2 minutes of it at most. At least she lets me in there, though.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I did a little anal last night, then tried to shoot one off in her face but couldn't come.   I took an Oxy, so that was prob. the issue.



Admittedly my anal experience I can count on one hand. But once im in ... im not leaving without leaving a load in her ass. I literally can even comprehend wanting to pull out to cum on her face Once Im balls deep. But again seeing my shitty little 1.5 cc load (that maybe high)  is not that impressive of a sight.

Same oxy issue. And I get river dick...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 10, 2013)

Tesla said:


> She won't let me stay in, though..........otherwise I would stay in and bust one off.........She can't take more than like 1 or 2 minutes of it at most. At least she lets me in there, though.



Take moar tren and choke her out 1st


----------



## CG (Aug 10, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Admittedly my anal experience I can count on one hand. But once im in ... im not leaving without leaving a load in her ass. I literally can even comprehend wanting to pull out to cum on her face Once Im balls deep. But again seeing my shitty little 1.5 cc load (that maybe high)  is not that impressive of a sight.
> 
> Same oxy issue. And I get river dick...



River dick?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> River dick?



After you piss and put it away... you get a drop or two more. Like the valve is loose or something


----------



## CG (Aug 10, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> After you piss and put it away... you get a drop or two more. Like the valve is loose or something



Gross. 



I get that in the winter


----------



## independent (Aug 10, 2013)

Good lube is the key to great anal sex.


----------



## CG (Aug 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Tears for lube is the key to great anal sex.



Fixed


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 10, 2013)

[QUOTE cgrant;3133028]Gross. 



I get that in the winter [/QUOTE]
It has to be prostate related. I get it with heavy tren and opiate base medications


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Good lube is the key to great anal sex.



Good lube = rohibnol-spiked booze


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Good lube = rohibnol-spiked booze



Since me and the mrs stopped drinking 3 months ago I haven't got any backdoar action


----------



## independent (Aug 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Since me and the mrs stopped drinking 3 months ago I haven't got any backdoar action



Is your ass to sore the next day?


----------



## CG (Aug 10, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> [QUOTE. grant;3133028]Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> I get that in the winter


It has to be prostate related. I get it with heavy tren and opiate base medications[/QUOTE]

Got it. DJ prescribed prostate massages all winter


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is your ass to sore the next day?



Absolutely. My mrs has LW tendencies


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 10, 2013)

[TheCaptn';3133088]Since me and the mrs stopped drinking 3 months ago I haven't got any backdoar action [/QUOTE]

Sedatives works in non alcoholic beverages as well!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 10, 2013)

Astroglide is ready on the night stand.......I'm leaving that fucker in there til I bust tonight.


----------



## independent (Aug 10, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Astroglide is ready on the night stand.......I'm leaving that fucker in there til I bust tonight.



Silicone based ftw.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Saney's had some fkd up GFs!
> 
> But seriously, see if you can video her rubbing herself with terd


 Until he has one who shows up here and purchases hcg and tries to say she prego he doing ok!


----------



## CG (Aug 11, 2013)

Why do all if dj's posts that include a quote look like shit?


----------



## CG (Aug 11, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Until he has one who shows up here and purchases hcg and tries to say she prego he doing ok!



Speaking from experience eh?


----------



## CG (Aug 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poGBJr7h1sc


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 11, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Why do all if dj's posts that include a quote look like shit?



I was using my tablet last night. The fucker aways jumps up a line and and end up typing several words in in the beginning of the qoute.  When I try to fix it I cleary dont... sorry,  kinda...


----------



## CG (Aug 11, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I was using my tablet last night. The fucker aways jumps up a line and and end up typing several words in in the beginning of the qoute.  When I try to fix it I cleary dont... sorry,  kinda...



Lol werd. I figured something was up or you were hammered lol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 11, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Lol werd. I figured something was up or you were hammered lol



Two zannies and some purple kush ( which honestly tastes incrediable, but the bud doesnt have that sedative effect... good day bud, but I only smoke when the kids are asleep and I want it to out me to sleep). So I was struggling a little.  More the tablet tho...


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 12, 2013)

We're having drug tests at the hospital this week. Do you guys think 9 months is enough time to get the THC out of my urine? Thanks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 12, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> We're having drug tests at the hospital this week. Do you guys think 9 months is enough time to get the THC out of my urine? Thanks.



No you're fkd. Might as well hit the needle.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 12, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> We're having drug tests at the hospital this week. Do you guys think 9 months is enough time to get the THC out of my urine? Thanks.



I have passed after a three days off.  I did drink 3 gallons of water pretest tho.


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have passed after a three days off.  I did drink 3 gallons of water pretest tho.



^^^^^This

Dilute, Dilute, Dilute...though at 9 months you should be long in clear as long as they aren't doing hair or fingernails.  

First career was in HR, testing was such bullshit.


----------



## Saney (Aug 12, 2013)

Niggers, Kikes, and NB's


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have passed after a three days off.  I did drink 3 gallons of water pretest tho.



A diluted sample will get rejected.


----------



## CG (Aug 12, 2013)

Get 1 gallon of water. 1 gallon of Gatorade. Mix equally, drink 1 gallon of mix Ed for 3 days pre test. Levels will show normal


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 12, 2013)

The guy who handed me the cup was a total bro so I was all like "You guys don't have any magazines or anything to help get me started?"


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 12, 2013)

Did you let him hold it?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 13, 2013)

I diluted for my test and it didn't get rejected.....Was only off da herb for like 10 days before the test. Lotsa Vitamin B Complex mixed in.....My piss was like Neon Green.........Can't believe they didn't reject it. lol


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 13, 2013)

Back in the day that was my secret weapon. Lots of B-Complex to give it a yellowish tint, and hyperload creatine in an attempt to get creatinine levels within range. Worked most of the time.


----------



## the_predator (Aug 13, 2013)

I remember back in my army days when we had piss tests. We had this one douche bag NCO(before I was an NCO and could say shit) that would seriously watch your dick when you pissed to make sure you weren't doing the "pubic hair plant" or the taped bag of urine to your leg or ass(seriously though, unless you are a hard core druggy, who goes that deep into shit?). Anyway, I always seemed to get this dick watcher with me or the piss group I was in so one day I figured enough was enough. As soon as I got into the shitters I went up to a urinal and started to piss in my cup. I seen the bastard trying to creep up so I stopped mid-stream(I know, tough feat) and said  "I'm having problems". Of course when I said this he moved in closer and that is when I dropped my pants to the floor exposing my bare ass and letting my piss and a nasty fart rip at the same time. Needless to say two things happened. First, I got into trouble(reported) with my platoon sergeant(but he thought it was funny anyway) and second, that guy never went with me or who ever was in my group again. I guess the dude was either a fag or just took the piss test stuff real serious.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 15, 2013)

99 cents at the dollar store, got a great deal


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> A diluted sample will get rejected.



B12...in caps... give urine color enough to not get rejected... im no amature jew


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> B12...in caps... give urine color enough to not get rejected... im no amature jew



It's not the colour they'll reject. We had posters at work that outlined all the cheat methods - a cheat is as good as a fail. It's serious business!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's not the colour they'll reject. We had posters at work that outlined all the cheat methods - a cheat is as good as a fail. It's serious business!



well thankfully I dont smoke anymore... or maybe I do... I forgot


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> well thankfully I dont smoke anymore... or maybe I do... I forgot



There's the weed smokers, but we were more concerned about meth and smack users. Dude OD'd in his room one year, needle still in his arm


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 15, 2013)

Idk but I got some tne from steroidforjew a while back finally used it and I feel like a donkey kicked me in the arse.Garbage!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 15, 2013)

weird...me an wife both loved it


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2013)

I was told I need to up my weigh to 245lbs and see if i can get more than 15 reps


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> weird...me an wife both loved it


Was it that zyclon domestic brand?Shit smells horrible Makes me swett cat urine.Im going to vent it and try heat it up before injection too see if it helps.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2013)

Went shopping today


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 17, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Was it that zyclon domestic brand?Shit smells horrible Makes me swett cat urine.Im going to vent it and try heat it up before injection too see if it helps.



I have never had a tne that doesnt; smell funny and give me this odd taste thats comparable to funny smell. And I think that cat piss smell is in your nose rather then you actually smelling like cat pee


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 17, 2013)

yes it was zyklon or whatever....left a taste in your mouth


----------



## CG (Aug 20, 2013)

Why do people keep ordering from sfy?!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Why do people keep ordering from sfy?!



Keith gives handies...


----------



## CG (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 21, 2013)

totally agree


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have never had a tne that doesnt; smell funny and give me this odd taste thats comparable to funny smell. And I think that cat piss smell is in your nose rather then you actually smelling like cat pee



Lol I think its the *Ethyl Oleate used in the brew that gives you that wonderful taste.  

Is 2900 total test too high for TRT?  My doctor was a little concerned.*


----------



## vortrit (Aug 27, 2013)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 27, 2013)

vortrit said:


> Fuck yeah!



The real funny part is the rest of my blood work came back pretty normal and I'm going on three years of placebos (anally pinned of course).  The doc strongly suggested I lower my TRT dose.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> The real funny part is the rest of my blood work came back pretty normal and I'm going on three years of placebos (anally pinned of course).  The doc strongly suggested I lower my TRT dose.



strongly recommend you punch him in the face


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2013)

Wonder what McGilf is up to?


----------



## Tesla (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

Tesla said:


>



The nfl was full of sloppy play this weekend.  Great to watch tho.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 9, 2013)

Is CJ still sucking a lot of dick?!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

vortrit said:


> Is CJ still sucking a lot of dick?!



Your going to have to define "a lot"


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2013)

Anyone here watching the America's Cup yacht racing? Looks like the American boat is crewed with Aussies


----------



## Tesla (Sep 10, 2013)

WTF is The America's Cup? LOL


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2013)

Dennis Connor and *Team America*!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 20, 2013)

vortrit said:


> Is CJ still sucking a lot of dick?!



Naw nigger, but I heards you got fired from Burger King management and now work at taco bell cleaning toilets.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2013)

...


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Since me and the mrs stopped drinking 3 months ago I haven't got any backdoar action



Anal is over-rated, at least for me and my fatter than her wrist dick, trying to squeeze in there is like pushing a hot dog through someones nostril, it might get in there but you chance splitting it in half trying.   She said its like being constipated for a few days and the passing a monster log,  once you stretch that sphincter to a point no amount of lube will stop that painful near tearing sensation and it kills any mood....


----------



## independent (Sep 22, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Anal is over-rated, at least for me and my fatter than her wrist dick, trying to squeeze in there is like pushing a hot dog through someones nostril, it might get in there but you chance splitting it in half trying.   She said its like being constipated for a few days and the passing a monster log,  once you stretch that sphincter to a point no amount of lube will stop that painful near tearing sensation and it kills any mood....



Translated

Your boyfriends cock is too big. Gich.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 22, 2013)

.. I wonder what He-who-must-not-be-named is up to? The little bastard has dumped his log and buggered off! More bunk MTR again?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Translated
> 
> Your boyfriends cock is too big. Gich.



Nah, if that were the case I'd get a door knob sized butt plug and cram that fucker way up there....

I'm just one of those weird guys who never really dug mud bogging when their is a perfectly moist hole a few inches the other way that tastes good when you lick it and gushes when you hit it right letting you know you're doing it right....nothing better than pulling out and feeling her wetness all over your balls....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> .. I wonder what He-who-must-not-be-named is up to? The little bastard has dumped his log and buggered off! More bunk MTR again?



Maybe he is picking up some more hours at the strip club... I would be the best god damn strip club employee ever.  First one in last one out


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Maybe is picking up some more hours at the strip club... I would be the best god damn strip club employee ever.  First one in last one out



Dream job for sure. Incentives for staying J&T!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Dream job for sure. Incentives for staying J&T!



You know his spank bank is pretty loaded... and those bitches are so cranked up they dont notice the signs of tren abuse...


----------



## Tesla (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## bmw (Oct 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Wonder what McGilf is up to?



I was just thinking about that chiner lovin knigglett.  Hope he's in a 3 way with two ladybois right now.


----------



## bmw (Oct 16, 2013)

Someone direct me to the latest in tranny porn in the AG.  


Hope you fags haven't been slackin'!


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2013)

So at my job a few of us coworkers got together to check out strip clubs.. Since we lost our liquor license we needed to learn how to operate a BYOB establishment. So we went out to this place, looked kinda shitty.. small as fuck.. not ghetto, but it was alright. We head in there, my dude was related to the manager so we got in for free. anyhow, i go seat by the stage so i can get a good look, ya know? then this thick ass bitch (my style) gets on stage.. bitch is checking me out.. girl does the full monty, spreads her ass cheeks and i'm like "oh shit".. this bitch's *Wrinkled Winker **was staring me down.. i had to say hello. *Anyhow, we comes through.. sits down next to me and just starts raping my ass.. feeling up my legs (only had shorts on) going straight up to my groin.. slapping her tits in my face and was straight lovin on me hardcore.. but yea shes a trick ass skank, so of course shes gonna be up on my dick.. its her job.. but i blushed anyhow.. And we get to chattin, she's all telling me about her school and shes single and can't get pregnant.. i'm like yea thats cool yada yada i'm shootin the shit back.. i tell her I gotta leave soon and she asks me for my number.. so we exchange and i bounce.

So times goes by and i don't hit her up and she don't hit me up.. a week later i text her and we chat a lil for a couple mins but that was it... bitch is either busy as fuck, sucking cock, or got a man.. in any case, i really don't give a fuck.. just a skank. 2 more weeks pass... i get a phone call, it's her.. around 1am.. she said she wanted to come over, i told her it was pretty far from her job.. i texted her my addressed and after she learned how far away i lived she didn't seem too interested anymore lol w/e right? so about 2 hours later she calls me again.. asks me "did you jerk off yet?" i told her no, and she asked me where I was. Told her i was home and in bed. (where else would my gay ass be?) so then i ask her where she's at... and then outside i hear a horn blowing.. i'm like, "are you at my house?" lol bitch came through and didn't tell me she was coming... wtf?

Who wants to hear the rest of this story?


----------



## CG (Oct 17, 2013)

Saney said:


> So at my job a few of us coworkers got together to check out strip clubs.. Since we lost our liquor license we needed to learn how to operate a BYOB establishment. So we went out to this place, looked kinda shitty.. small as fuck.. not ghetto, but it was alright. We head in there, my dude was related to the manager so we got in for free. anyhow, i go seat by the stage so i can get a good look, ya know? then this thick ass bitch (my style) gets on stage.. bitch is checking me out.. girl does the full monty, spreads her ass cheeks and i'm like "oh shit".. this bitch's *Wrinkled Winker **was staring me down.. i had to say hello. *Anyhow, we comes through.. sits down next to me and just starts raping my ass.. feeling up my legs (only had shorts on) going straight up to my groin.. slapping her tits in my face and was straight lovin on me hardcore.. but yea shes a trick ass skank, so of course shes gonna be up on my dick.. its her job.. but i blushed anyhow.. And we get to chattin, she's all telling me about her school and shes single and can't get pregnant.. i'm like yea thats cool yada yada i'm shootin the shit back.. i tell her I gotta leave soon and she asks me for my number.. so we exchange and i bounce.
> 
> So times goes by and i don't hit her up and she don't hit me up.. a week later i text her and we chat a lil for a couple mins but that was it... bitch is either busy as fuck, sucking cock, or got a man.. in any case, i really don't give a fuck.. just a skank. 2 more weeks pass... i get a phone call, it's her.. around 1am.. she said she wanted to come over, i told her it was pretty far from her job.. i texted her my addressed and after she learned how far away i lived she didn't seem too interested anymore lol w/e right? so about 2 hours later she calls me again.. asks me "did you jerk off yet?" i told her no, and she asked me where I was. Told her i was home and in bed. (where else would my gay ass be?) so then i ask her where she's at... and then outside i hear a horn blowing.. i'm like, "are you at my house?" lol bitch came through and didn't tell me she was coming... wtf?
> 
> Who wants to hear the rest of this story?



Yes yes yes I demand moar


----------



## independent (Oct 17, 2013)

If ass sex isnt involved you better have done something very deviant to keep my attention.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 17, 2013)

Saney said:


> So at my job a few of us coworkers got together to check out strip clubs.. Since we lost our liquor license we needed to learn how to operate a BYOB establishment. So we went out to this place, looked kinda shitty.. small as fuck.. not ghetto, but it was alright. We head in there, my dude was related to the manager so we got in for free. anyhow, i go seat by the stage so i can get a good look, ya know? then this thick ass bitch (my style) gets on stage.. bitch is checking me out.. girl does the full monty, spreads her ass cheeks and i'm like "oh shit".. this bitch's *Wrinkled Winker **was staring me down.. i had to say hello. *Anyhow, we comes through.. sits down next to me and just starts raping my ass.. feeling up my legs (only had shorts on) going straight up to my groin.. slapping her tits in my face and was straight lovin on me hardcore.. but yea shes a trick ass skank, so of course shes gonna be up on my dick.. its her job.. but i blushed anyhow.. And we get to chattin, she's all telling me about her school and shes single and can't get pregnant.. i'm like yea thats cool yada yada i'm shootin the shit back.. i tell her I gotta leave soon and she asks me for my number.. so we exchange and i bounce.
> 
> So times goes by and i don't hit her up and she don't hit me up.. a week later i text her and we chat a lil for a couple mins but that was it... bitch is either busy as fuck, sucking cock, or got a man.. in any case, i really don't give a fuck.. just a skank. 2 more weeks pass... i get a phone call, it's her.. around 1am.. she said she wanted to come over, i told her it was pretty far from her job.. i texted her my addressed and after she learned how far away i lived she didn't seem too interested anymore lol w/e right? so about 2 hours later she calls me again.. asks me "did you jerk off yet?" i told her no, and she asked me where I was. Told her i was home and in bed. (where else would my gay ass be?) so then i ask her where she's at... and then outside i hear a horn blowing.. i'm like, "are you at my house?" lol bitch came through and didn't tell me she was coming... wtf?
> 
> Who wants to hear the rest of this story?



please god damn it


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> please god damn it




It's gotta be a dream cause Saney was leaving this shithole and never coming back! 


 . .  but moar goddamit!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2013)

Saney said:


> So at my job a few of us coworkers got together to check out strip clubs.. Since we lost our liquor license we needed to learn how to operate a BYOB establishment. So we went out to this place, looked kinda shitty.. small as fuck.. not ghetto, but it was alright. We head in there, my dude was related to the manager so we got in for free. anyhow, i go seat by the stage so i can get a good look, ya know? then this thick ass bitch (my style) gets on stage.. bitch is checking me out.. girl does the full monty, spreads her ass cheeks and i'm like "oh shit".. this bitch's *Wrinkled Winker **was staring me down.. i had to say hello. *Anyhow, we comes through.. sits down next to me and just starts raping my ass.. feeling up my legs (only had shorts on) going straight up to my groin.. slapping her tits in my face and was straight lovin on me hardcore.. but yea shes a trick ass skank, so of course shes gonna be up on my dick.. its her job.. but i blushed anyhow.. And we get to chattin, she's all telling me about her school and shes single and can't get pregnant.. i'm like yea thats cool yada yada i'm shootin the shit back.. i tell her I gotta leave soon and she asks me for my number.. so we exchange and i bounce.
> 
> So times goes by and i don't hit her up and she don't hit me up.. a week later i text her and we chat a lil for a couple mins but that was it... bitch is either busy as fuck, sucking cock, or got a man.. in any case, i really don't give a fuck.. just a skank. 2 more weeks pass... i get a phone call, it's her.. around 1am.. she said she wanted to come over, i told her it was pretty far from her job.. i texted her my addressed and after she learned how far away i lived she didn't seem too interested anymore lol w/e right? so about 2 hours later she calls me again.. asks me "did you jerk off yet?" i told her no, and she asked me where I was. Told her i was home and in bed. (where else would my gay ass be?) so then i ask her where she's at... and then outside i hear a horn blowing.. i'm like, "are you at my house?" lol bitch came through and didn't tell me she was coming... wtf?
> 
> Who wants to hear the rest of this story?



She comes in all drunk and cracked out, takes off her clothes and sits on your tanned leather lazy boy and starts sucking you off while watching Chelsea Lately out of the corner of her eye, shes got all the techniques, the twist, the flick, even deepthroats with one ball in her mouth....then she suddenly stops, and pushes you back as she tries to get up quickly, she stands and you hear a braaaaaaap, and she goes tumbling head first through your wall, 2 panels of sheet rock blasted.... You smell body mist and open ass, then notice she just air brushed your tanned leather La Z boy with Taco Bell Meat substitute, and she had knocked her self out cold..,,deep obstructive-apnea snoring out cold...  You got a spotted La Z boy and a passed out whore with ink blot ass cheeks and thighs, blue balls and you hear Kevin Hart on Chelsea say something funny and all you can do is laugh....


----------



## CG (Oct 17, 2013)

maniclion said:


> She comes in all drunk and cracked out, takes off her clothes and sits on your tanned leather lazy boy and starts sucking you off while watching Chelsea Lately out of the corner of her eye, shes got all the techniques, the twist, the flick, even deepthroats with one ball in her mouth....then she suddenly stops, and pushes you back as she tries to get up quickly, she stands and you hear a braaaaaaap, and she goes tumbling head first through your wall, 2 panels of sheet rock blasted.... You smell body mist and open ass, then notice she just air brushed your tanned leather La Z boy with Taco Bell Meat substitute, and she had knocked her self out cold..,,deep obstructive-apnea snoring out cold...  You got a spotted La Z boy and a passed out whore with ink blot ass cheeks and thighs, blue balls and you hear Kevin Hart on Chelsea say something funny and all you can do is laugh....



Not enough reps in the world :


----------



## bmw (Oct 17, 2013)

maniclion said:


> She comes in all drunk and cracked out, takes off her clothes and sits on your tanned leather lazy boy and starts sucking you off while watching Chelsea Lately out of the corner of her eye, shes got all the techniques, the twist, the flick, even deepthroats with one ball in her mouth....then she suddenly stops, and pushes you back as she tries to get up quickly, she stands and you hear a braaaaaaap, and she goes tumbling head first through your wall, 2 panels of sheet rock blasted.... You smell body mist and open ass, then notice she just air brushed your tanned leather La Z boy with Taco Bell Meat substitute, and she had knocked her self out cold..,,deep obstructive-apnea snoring out cold...  You got a spotted La Z boy and a passed out whore with ink blot ass cheeks and thighs, blue balls and you hear Kevin Hart on Chelsea say something funny and all you can do is laugh....



The TRUTH!


Now let's hear Saney's lie version about it...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 29, 2013)

So I am 8-10 lbs more of cutting until I reach uber-desirable, got a long Ivy League haircut with pomade slickening, manscaped better than a golf course next to a lighthouse, and polished boulders, vitamin E and Castille soap have my skin glistening in the dark, my gal tells me she is buying me new under wear because my xl boxers are falling off my ass and my boxer briefs are bunching up in my ass like I took a dump in  them....  She shows up with 4 different types of trunks, which I never liked because they crush my package like Fedex.  But I open one by Polo and they had a bit of a pouch in the front, but not anything like the next pair by Evolve these are the best with a big pouch for a real mans pole and tackle, most brands mediums 32-34 suck and are for atrophied  pre- op lady boys, but not these they fit my legs, my bubble ass and my cock-n-bawls.....GWCH....


----------



## independent (Oct 29, 2013)

maniclion said:


> So I am 8-10 lbs more of cutting until I reach uber-desirable, got a long Ivy League haircut with pomade slickening, manscaped better than a golf course next to a lighthouse, and polished boulders, vitamin E and Castille soap have my skin glistening in the dark, my gal tells me she is buying me new under wear because my xl boxers are falling off my ass and my boxer briefs are bunching up in my ass like I took a dump in  them....  She shows up with 4 different types of trunks, which I never liked because they crush my package like Fedex.  But I open one by Polo and they had a bit of a pouch in the front, but not anything like the next pair by Evolve these are the best with a big pouch for a real mans pole and tackle, most brands mediums 32-34 suck and are for atrophied  pre- op lady boys, but not these they fit my legs, my bubble ass and my cock-n-bawls.....GWCH....



Pics of you in your new undies or gtfo.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 29, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pics of you in your new undies or gtfo.



Will cock pick suffice, I work as a professional and don't need my Linked In contacts searching for me and finding me in my skivvies posted to a board full of closeted muscle bound meatheads, not the whole board just AG....  I will be looking better than the pic in my gallery.....


----------



## maniclion (Oct 31, 2013)

Feeling Alpha as Fuck tonight going lift her and put her head thru the ceiling and let her dangle while I get my whole face wet with her juice, use it as shaving lotion then fucking jump up thrust my fists through the ceiling, grab the joist and do chins while plugging her alternately in her puss and ass.... Or more likely I'll scoop her off the bed and hold her against the wall while I eat her and then drop her down on my love muscle and get some light 120lb shrug work in...

Should I do a sex doll training vid for all those lonely beta boys out there, do some random workouts while pounding the fuck out of the doll...except I'll have a real woman in heavy make-up not moving a muscle, and at the end she'll stand up with my endless ropes of seed melting away the makeup to reveal she is real, and she will wipe her face with my underwear, look into the camera and say, "You can keep fucking a rubber toy or go out and get sone real pussy, because as Manic says, there is nothing more anabolic than the taste of  pussy juice and feeling it drench your scrotum as you give her the long strokes..."  "Get Pussy, or remain one..."  Then fade out as the credits roll...


----------



## independent (Oct 31, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Feeling Alpha as Fuck tonight going lift her and put her head thru the ceiling and let her dangle while I get my whole face wet with her juice, use it as shaving lotion then fucking jump up thrust my fists through the ceiling, grab the joist and do chins while plugging her alternately in her puss and ass.... Or more likely I'll scoop her off the bed and hold her against the wall while I eat her and then drop her down on my love muscle and get some light 120lb shrug work in...
> 
> Should I do a sex doll training vid for all those lonely beta boys out there, do some random workouts while pounding the fuck out of the doll...except I'll have a real woman in heavy make-up not moving a muscle, and at the end she'll stand up with my endless ropes of seed melting away the makeup to reveal she is real, and she will wipe her face with my underwear, look into the camera and say, "You can keep fucking a rubber toy or go out and get sone real pussy, because as Manic says, there is nothing more anabolic than the taste of  pussy juice and feeling it drench your scrotum as you give her the long strokes..."  "Get Pussy, or remain one..."  Then fade out as the credits roll...



Have fun masturbating.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Have fun masturbating.



Did 3 times today, now going to slay her snap dragon...gMch


----------



## bmw (Nov 1, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Did 3 times today, now going to slay her snap dragon...gMch


----------



## maniclion (Nov 3, 2013)

bmw said:


>



Why bother to shave a beast like that?  Look like a gyro made using pizza dough instead of pita, and double helping of mutton instead of thinly sliced goat....


----------



## bmw (Nov 4, 2013)

mmmmm...gyros.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 5, 2013)

bmw said:


> mmmmm...gyros.



Wonder what a Uncle Tesla is up to these days? MILFing?


----------



## independent (Nov 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Wonder what a Uncle Tesla is up to these days? MILFing?



And saney, and mcgilf


----------



## CG (Nov 6, 2013)

Starting mast prop ace blend 100/100/100 /ml 

.5 ml or 50:50:50 ed for 6 weeks

Following with sust for a while. 

Thank god my mrs has a script for Xanax.  This could be interesting


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Wonder what a Uncle Tesla is up to these days? MILFing?



Just the opposite......I dropped the 36 year old and working on a 23 year old waitress.........it's going perty good. ....She's a NY Giants fan from Jersey and with me being a Dallas fan it might be a problem. She's a sassy ass Jersey bitch...Saney would know what I'm talking about. lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Just the opposite......I dropped the 36 year old and working on a 23 year old waitress.........it's going perty good. ....She's a NY Giants fan from Jersey and with me being a Dallas fan it might be a problem. She's a sassy ass Jersey bitch...Saney would know what I'm talking about. lol



Good result!!


----------



## CG (Nov 6, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Just the opposite......I dropped the 36 year old and working on a 23 year old waitress.........it's going perty good. ....She's a NY Giants fan from Jersey and with me being a Dallas fan it might be a problem. She's a sassy ass Jersey bitch...Saney would know what I'm talking about. lol



5 says someone I know already smashed it lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2013)

My gal is 25 n minxy as hell


----------



## Tesla (Nov 22, 2013)

U kniggs like Cheerios?  .... I pound boxes of these .......


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2013)

My kids eat Cheerios ... They're notBiggs


----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> My kids eat Cheerios ... They're notBiggs



Of course they're NB's....they're kids. Lol


----------



## JDub (Nov 27, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## CG (Nov 27, 2013)

JDub said:


> [/IMG]



Lookin swole homes


----------



## JDub (Nov 27, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Lookin swole homes



Yeah, y'know...I lift.


----------



## SFW (Dec 1, 2013)

Only about 5% of Clean threaders know who that is and where its from....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 10, 2013)

Sup nigger dick lickers!  Just moved back into my crib and bout to get back to SFW and gears!  Gonna see bout test/tren/a-bombs!  Time to get my big back.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 10, 2013)

SFW said:


> Only about 5% of Clean threaders know who that is and where its from....



LOL!  That was the friggin bomb!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2013)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup nigger dick lickers!  Just moved back into my crib and bout to get back to SFW and gears!  Gonna see bout test/tren/a-bombs!  Time to get my big back.



WB mcgilf!!!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> WB mcgilf!!!



Ditto.........I hope you stick around for awhile Roids.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2013)

God damn, grad school is a bitch, but when I am done all of you faggots WILL call me Dr. Vortrit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2013)

Well it's nice to hear roids is alive.

 I hear his ex- tried to poison his rice, that's why he's notBigg.

Time for an abuser!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Dec 19, 2013)

What a bunch of Beefed up, gym rat, heteros around here!!!.................. A shell of the homoerotic land mark it used to be


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 20, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> What a bunch of Beefed up, gym rat, heteros around here!!!.................. A shell of the homoerotic land mark it used to be



i pledge to change that. just wait 'til Agent Yeah! takes off, what people don't know is that along with being the strongest anabolic out there, jizzadrol will also convert the breeders. truly a win, win, situation.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 20, 2013)

Welcome to The DRSE Slapppy. You must have impressed Da Capt'n.


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 20, 2013)

thanks bro! i credit my stunning good looks. ya' know captn' has a thing for blonds


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2013)

Heard the back of your head looks purrty


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Dec 23, 2013)

So our manager brought in several pounds of slow cooked pork shoulder and steak.....


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2013)

DRSE is a buncha cock slurppin has'beens.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2013)

Saney said:


> DRSE is a buncha cock slurppin has'beens.


----------



## bmw (Dec 24, 2013)

Saney said:


> DRSE is a buncha cock slurppin has'beens.



yeah...and???


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2013)

Saney said:


> DRSE is a buncha cock slurppin has'beens.



So you want back in, right?


----------



## bmw (Dec 24, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> i pledge to change that. just wait 'til Agent Yeah! takes off, what people don't know is that along with being the strongest anabolic out there, jizzadrol will also convert the breeders. truly a win, win, situation.



I heard it was a new lab out of Mexico...Agent Si.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## vortrit (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh fuck all, it is early in the morning. I really need to rethink this "being a productive member of society" shit, and go back to selling my asshole for gears and peanut butter sammiches.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2013)

You should! Saney's making a comeback next year, we'll be one big happy family again!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You should! Saney's making a comeback next year, we'll be one big happy family again!



I'll consider it if I can find some dirty syringes.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 26, 2013)

Saney said:


> DRSE is a buncha cock slurppin has'beens.


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 26, 2013)

bmw said:


> I heard it was a new lab out of Mexico...Agent Si.



don't be fooled by counterfeits there is only one


----------



## maniclion (Dec 26, 2013)

Buncha non-reach around giving socialite whore bags...


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Buncha non-reach around giving socialite whore bags...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 28, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> 100mgs a week is way too high for a woman.


That was a typo.  I was about 90mg/week.  But, I figured that the stuff we get is prolly underdosed and the 90 was prolly more like 60mg.  It's all water under the bridge now anyhoo.  I couldn't live with that broad anymore.  In other news, Saney sent me an awesome junk pic today.  If it'll cum through on my e-mail, I'll post it up here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2013)

Plenty o Gilf at the golden coral!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 28, 2013)

Saney said:


> DRSE is a buncha cock slurppin has'beens.



This is unacceptable.  Anyone who disrespects DRSE should not have the opportunity to talk about it afterwards.  This fag who sends junk pics to other dudes should be banished to the gulag immediately.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2013)

GearsMcGilf said:


> This is unacceptable.  Anyone who disrespects DRSE should not have the opportunity to talk about it afterwards.  This fag who sends junk pics to other dudes should be banished to the gulag immediately.



Saney's on self-imposed exile. He's going to have to send me pubes before he's allowed back into the DRSE


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Saney's on self-imposed exile. He's going to have to send me pubes before he's allowed back into the DRSE



He's got plenty of those, judging by his junk pic.  In fact, I wanted to shave them off and roll them up and smoke them.  He said he'd be generous and share them with all of us, so that we could wank to them.  If he doesn't, it's off to the gulag with him.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 28, 2013)

hi


----------



## maniclion (Dec 28, 2013)

Vitamin E has turned me into Peter North....anybody doubt me.....wait more like Peter Parker....call me the WebSlinginLion from now on....gmcch


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 1, 2014)

Sup Knigs!  Bporing arse NY eve tonight.  The gilf has left for good, probably for the best.  The broad was breaking my ballz with her habbits, not to mention she absolutely sucked in the sack, where as the previous gilf wanted AP 1-2 times each day   IOnews, I've had to kick the drinking, but did pin a little smack 2nite to welcome in 2014 lol!  Anyhoo, not a regular at that, just fun for an occasional treat; no hangovers or nuttin'.  Just can't AP very well on it.  New Year's resolution, get regeared and get the big back on.  What's ya''s?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the Gilf... 

Get ur ass back in AG on a more frequent basis and we'll gear the fuck outta 2014.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Sorry to hear about the Gilf...
> 
> Get ur ass back in AG on a more frequent basis and we'll gear the fuck outta 2014.



Hell yeahs ... Been too quiet on the CT... 2013 was a shit year ... Hang in there McGilf start staking out those Golden Corals!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Hell yeahs ... Been too quiet on the CT... 2013 was a shit year ... Hang in there McGilf start staking out those Golden Corals!



Hellz yeah!  I'm looking forward to '14.  This time last year, I thought shit had fallen into place all around; new gilf who seemed to worship my gilf luvin arse, was cool with the gears, loved to party, into backdoor, and I finally got a good gig with a bank after 4 years.  Turns out that the gig sucked (long story), the wife was an addict and helped me run up a shitload of debt, and now I gotta start all over.  Thing is, I bought the ho a $12k ring and she won't give the effer back, even though I could use it to pay down some of the debt she helped me rack up.  To top it all off, the cunt kept saying we'd try to work it all out, that if I went 6 months without drinking, she'd move back in.  So, within a 2 week period, she let me spend over two grand on a new Apple laptop, $200 on having 11 pairs of shoes cleaned, about $200 on an anniversary gift, then had me go to get her some moar "meds" for $186.  After this, she finally told me "I just don't think it's gonna workout.  Fukkin bitch just acted like she was on board with sticking it out till I'd blown some cash on her then broke it off.  I should've run in the beginning when she told me she was friggin bipolar.  Moral of the story:  after getting divorced, wait at LEAST a year before getting remarried.  Better yet, just SFW & SFP.  Marriage is overrated. 

Anyhoo, got a better gig lined up to start in the next coupla weeks with an old mate of mine as my sales manager.  But, I'm gonna be 45+ before marrying anyone, and it's gonna be a young broad or an someone my age with some $ of her own.  I'm out of the gilfin bidness.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 2, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Moral of the story:  after getting divorced, wait at LEAST a year before getting remarried.  Better yet, just SFW & SFP.  Marriage is overrated.



 I believe your on to something...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2014)

oh yeah


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## independent (Jan 6, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hellz yeah!  I'm looking forward to '14.  This time last year, I thought shit had fallen into place all around; new gilf who seemed to worship my gilf luvin arse, was cool with the gears, loved to party, into backdoor, and I finally got a good gig with a bank after 4 years.  Turns out that the gig sucked (long story), the wife was an addict and helped me run up a shitload of debt, and now I gotta start all over.  Thing is, I bought the ho a $12k ring and she won't give the effer back, even though I could use it to pay down some of the debt she helped me rack up.  To top it all off, the cunt kept saying we'd try to work it all out, that if I went 6 months without drinking, she'd move back in.  So, within a 2 week period, she let me spend over two grand on a new Apple laptop, $200 on having 11 pairs of shoes cleaned, about $200 on an anniversary gift, then had me go to get her some moar "meds" for $186.  After this, she finally told me "I just don't think it's gonna workout.  Fukkin bitch just acted like she was on board with sticking it out till I'd blown some cash on her then broke it off.  I should've run in the beginning when she told me she was friggin bipolar.  Moral of the story:  after getting divorced, wait at LEAST a year before getting remarried.  Better yet, just SFW & SFP.  Marriage is overrated.
> 
> Anyhoo, got a better gig lined up to start in the next coupla weeks with an old mate of mine as my sales manager.  But, I'm gonna be 45+ before marrying anyone, and it's gonna be a young broad or an someone my age with some $ of her own.  I'm out of the gilfin bidness.



I could have told you this.


----------



## charley (Jan 6, 2014)

My wife is killllling me, I never should of gotten married....  plus i put the house in both our names, another big mistake[the house is paid off], I did it to help her legal status as a property owner & it worked...  I'm older than most of you guys & should be smarter but I ain't... she's 15yrs younger than me & from Peru...   but when shit ain't working it ain't working, some days i'm lucky if she says 'hello'...   there's no middle ground with this Latina, days like today I just want out, but its more complicated than that. Plus I've been off test for the last 8 months because my BP is high & my hemoglobin [hematocrit] is high.... oh well.. cry & moan ...   fuck it...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2014)

If they didn't have a cunt you'd throw rocks at them


----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2014)

14 years with the same woman, never even considered marriage because we both realize "It's a trap!"

I have a feeling JRR Tolkien was in an unhappy marriage (wait isn't that redundant?) with his "One ring to rule them all" and the Eye of Sauron looking like a fierce hatchet wound...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2014)

Not to mention gay hobbits


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 7, 2014)

MY niggas!!! What is up? Off probation free man!!


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 7, 2014)

dayday87 said:


> MY niggas!!! What is up? Off probation free man!!



someone get this man a joint and a hooker!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2014)

dayday87 said:


> MY niggas!!! What is up? Off probation free man!!



What was the charge dayday?


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> What was the charge dayday?



These charges were DUI and drug possession.. Had my lawyer basically take care of it all just took a long ass time


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 8, 2014)

Anybody from the 1fast400 migration still post here? Thats what got this thread started if I remember right.. Bishes over at 1fast400 were feminist uptight faggots and we came over here where anything goes.. Reps to them OG's.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2014)

Yep........Bulk Nut.............


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 8, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Yep........Bulk Nut.............



Damn son arms and delts looking big as hell..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2014)

Jay n Roids are about sometimes


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 9, 2014)

Who's clam burger does a gay have to eat to get some dirty AY knitted socks?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2014)

Time to get this CT up and runnin' something proper!  Any AP stories to post up?  The Captn is about the only bloke around here who's got a broad, so maybe he can share.  It's a violation of trust, but that never stopped nobody before!  If I still had the old vids with the newly ex gilf, I'd post'em up right now, but I had to replace the phone and that shit don't carry over no mas   I'll make up for it on the next go-round tho.  It won't be long; never is.  We gotta get some debauchery up in this biatch again!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 9, 2014)

dayday87 said:


> These charges were DUI and drug possession.. Had my lawyer basically take care of it all just took a long ass time



Fuckin rookies, they teach you the alphabet in kindergarten, you were being prepared from the start...  Good thing I went through it twice because I was too busy looking up all the girls dresses the first time...


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes i from bulknutty. This place like famiry again!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 10, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> someone get this man a joint and a hooker!



lol


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm watching the Golden Girls with the volume down. If I hear them talk it takes me longer to cum while I jerk off to the show.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 11, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Time to get this CT up and runnin' something proper!  Any AP stories to post up?  The Captn is about the only bloke around here who's got a broad, so maybe he can share.  It's a violation of trust, but that never stopped nobody before!  If I still had the old vids with the newly ex gilf, I'd post'em up right now, but I had to replace the phone and that shit don't carry over no mas   I'll make up for it on the next go-round tho.  It won't be long; never is.  We gotta get some debauchery up in this biatch again!



Hey, I gotta hoe too, we took a hiatus for a few weeks while renovating house and holiday shit, but now it's on and last couple days she's had to give me some HJ cause she is too sore lol, and her jaw is too...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2014)

2 dexedrines and an ambien a good idea??????  Lol


I'll let you fags know tomorrow if I ever find my car keys....Tiger Woods ain't got shit on me...I'm the HNIC up in this bitch muthafuckas, lolly gagging troglodytes


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2014)

vortrit said:


> I'm watching the Golden Girls with the volume down. If I hear them talk it takes me longer to cum while I jerk off to the show.



Damn!  Golden Girls is some straight up hot ass pr0n!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 13, 2014)

This fucking H1N1(Swine Flu) is turning me into a NB.......9 days of pure Hell so far. At least twice I thought I was gonna die......All the hype is true...It's pure Hell. 16 deaths reported so far in Sacramento and The SF Bay Area.

Get your Flu shot Kniggz...You do not want to experience this. Maybe having gear in my system has saved my life so far.


----------



## SFW (Jan 13, 2014)

Tesla said:


> This fucking H1N1(Swine Flu) is turning me into a NB.......9 days of pure Hell so far. At least twice I thought I was gonna die......All the hype is true...It's pure Hell. 16 deaths reported so far in Sacramento and The SF Bay Area.Get your Flu shot Kniggz...You do not want to experience this. Maybe having gear in my system has saved my life so far.


Start mega dosing vitamin c. Look up linus pauling and his protocol. You want to literally saturate the body multiple times a day. Upwards of 20-50 grams. Im hearing the radiation levels from fukushima are wafting over to the west coast and destroying everyones immune system. Fuck a flu shot, id be stocking up on potassium iodide if i were you. And spirulina....

And gears.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2014)

Neovar. Thank me later.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you capt.... Al forgot....... or died


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow that sponsor section really took off.  I just perused there for the first time in a LOOOng time.  You'd think there would be more ruckus around here with all the new sponsors and it being bulking season(for summer planners) you'd think you'd see more threads about bunk gear.....Guess dirty socks just don't sell like they used to.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyone hear if Al is still with us?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm still here you effin' kneeeeeegrows!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 16, 2014)

I hope I didn't give away any DRSE secrets on the below advices.  



			
				AlphaStrength50 said:
			
		

> hey gears, i was wondering if u could tell me hpow to give rep points brotha thanks!



K..  Alls you have to do is purchase a plane ticket to Birmingham, AL.  Let  me know what terminal you'll be landing in.  When you arrive, I'll be  waiting at the terminal with my pants and underwear around my ankles and  my dick will be fully erect.  As soon as you walk onto the terminal,  you'll see my erect penis, with parmesian cheese, tomato sauce, and  possibly a few more seasonings on the top of the shaft.  Once you see me  fully erect, with all of the seasoning caked all over my junk, alls you  got to do at that point is drop to your knees and scream "OMG!!!!  I'm  Finally a member of DRSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, then eat all of the seasoning  off of my cawk and continue sucking until I squirt at least 2 pints of  my man batter down your throat.

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 16, 2014)

Damn!  Gotta stop with the smack knigs!  That shit seems to be everywhere.  I went and hung out with this chick I met a few months ago through the wife and we ended up having a few coldies and shooting some smack later in the evening.  I keep on saying I aint gonna do that shit no mas.  But, it seems live every time I get out nowadays, someone's got that shit.  I'm just gonna have to become a hermit.

That shit feels heavenly, but it's addictive as hell.  I reckon I'm just gonna have to become a hermit.  IDK how it is in other parts of the US&A, but heroin is everywhere in AL.


----------



## SFW (Jan 16, 2014)

Opiates are the worst. Just burn some high grade tree ffs. If youre area is dry, just buy feminized seeds and grow it. Decent set up isnt gonna set you back too much. Once you get a mother plant going, you can keep cloning her forever. Ill pray to Allah for your recovery


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 16, 2014)

SFW said:


> Opiates are the worst. Just burn some high grade tree ffs. If youre area is dry, just buy feminized seeds and grow it. Decent set up isnt gonna set you back too much. Once you get a mother plant going, you can keep cloning her forever. Ill pray to Allah for your recovery



I hear ya knig.  I've never been addicted to opiates.  My wife (soon to be ex) was badly addicted to lortabs.  I took them off and on, but never consistently enough to get addicted.  SHe had a docs rx and I'd buy her extras t keep her supplied.  We eventually started using the harder stuff, that's why I broke it off.  Even though we've broken it off, I've still found myself hanging out with some of those folks and messing with the smack meself.  That's why I'm gonn have to be a hermit for a while.  I gotta get away from that shit.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 17, 2014)

Plus you're guaranteed to be a NB if u keep fucking with that shit. You need to get away from those people is the first thing you need to do.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 17, 2014)

Werd.   No mas smack for me.  Just gears and tree from now on.  I can see how it'd be easy to get addicted.  It's so cheap and the ultimate high.  When you're single again, it's easy to get tempted to do shit you normally wouldn't do.  I thought that 'boy' 'would be a cheaper alternative to supplement the wife's lortab addiction.  Turns out, divorcing the old ho was the smartest and cheapest alternative to supplying her.  Anyhoo, Gears & Smack for the weekend.  Bout to slam the last lil bit I got and wash it down with a natty ice!  After this, I ain't gonna get another sack!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 17, 2014)

All this talk is making me sleepy and itchy...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 17, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> All this talk is making me sleepy and itchy...



You and me both!  I'm itchin' like a MFer!  Just slammed the rest and no mas!  Can't keep doing this.  Time to get over the gilf and back to SFW and gears!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 17, 2014)

Daumn!!  WTF is errbody @?  Am I the only bloke who ain't got a life these days??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Daumn!!  WTF is errbody @?  Am I the only bloke who ain't got a life these days??



I'm on holiday goddamit! 

Trying to get one up the GFs pooper cause she's got the Out of Service tag on. 

Man has rights! I gotta collect!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 17, 2014)

Werd!  Don't let the broad hold out on ya.  If you're paying the bilz, you own that arse!.


----------



## Watson (Jan 18, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm on holiday goddamit!
> 
> Trying to get one up the GFs pooper cause she's got the Out of Service tag on.
> 
> Man has rights! I gotta collect!



last time i had anal i shit blood, ahahah jk lolz...perhaps once a fortnight if im lucky, these days im just happy shes jumping back on top after our 3rd kid was born

sorry as hell to hear about ur stuff Charlie, we could all chip in and help u have her shot if that would help?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2014)

Griffith said:


> last time i had anal i shit blood, ahahah jk lolz...perhaps once a fortnight if im lucky, these days im just happy shes jumping back on top after our 3rd kid was born
> 
> sorry as hell to hear about ur stuff Charlie, we could all chip in and help u have her shot if that would help?



I wish I were shitting blood right now!


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2014)

Thx Griff, don't waste a bullet over her . It would be better for me if you showed up at my house & stole her... PM me, I'll send you a plane ticket & some pain killers..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 18, 2014)

Just got back on the gears today!  Gonna SFW tomorrow and assess how much of a NB I've become.  It's gonna be rough, but gotta start back regardless.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2014)

Good luck McGilf........You got muscle memory on ur side......AND GEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Good luck McGilf........You got muscle memory on ur side......AND GEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



+1!!!
Hit up some cheap hooker and strangle her senseless. SFW gave me those advices and I've never looked back


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 20, 2014)

Werd! No mas opiates and I ain't had any withdrawals.  Might as well quit whilst I'm ahead.  I haven't SFW in over 6 months.  So, tomorrow is gonna be brutal.  I'll prolly start with chest & tris.  I got a long way to go from 205, but hopefully, muscle memory & gears will help out.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 21, 2014)

WTF is errbody?  Nothing since yesterday!  Where are the AP stories?  The captn at least has a broad.  At least post up a BJ story or sum10!  I LHJO to some good lesbian pr0n today.  That's all I got to offer.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2014)

Nothing special here. Just regular AP of my chick. Cruising on Test. Real boring here. I might give some "strange" a go at this upcoming Superbowl party. My chick works that day and I know a chick that wants it that is gonna be there.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 22, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> WTF is errbody?  Nothing since yesterday!  Where are the AP stories?  The captn at least has a broad.  At least post up a BJ story or sum10!  I LHJO to some good lesbian pr0n today.  That's all I got to offer.



If your looking for lhjo stories I got a fucking vault.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm getting fat, but plenty of BJs


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 22, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm getting fat, but plenty of BJs



Totally acceptable trade off.  I would throw a kos joke In here but he not fat and probably not getting bjs either... I'm going to parlay this


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 23, 2014)

Lots of smack users and nb around here


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 24, 2014)

jokes i get jokes


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 24, 2014)

classics


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 24, 2014)

breakfast of champions,


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 25, 2014)

8th of dank,2 heroin shots and some bunk ap gear! Is the gear crashed taking a hot water bath in the bowl lol?


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 25, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> 8th of dank,2 heroin shots and some bunk ap gear! Is the gear crashed taking a hot water bath in the bowl lol?



lol naw, just getting it nice and warm so it'd flow smoother through the slin pins. who doesn't love a warm injection?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 26, 2014)

"I have no snare in my headphones"


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 27, 2014)

Slack jawwed phaggots! My gear should be in by the end of this week  

Anyone else over this cold weather though? Shit is fucking terrible.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 27, 2014)

dayday87 said:


> Slack jawwed phaggots! My gear should be in by the end of this week
> 
> Anyone else over this cold weather though? Shit is fucking terrible.



 negged for talking about the weather in the AG.... Unless there is a tranny peeing on you and calling it rain, this is unacceptable!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 27, 2014)

Can some one tell me why every one is jerking off WP now???  What did I miss??? 

While he splooges his ugl propaganda on their faces?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 27, 2014)

The Capp is engaged!!!!!!!

Congrats, but that prolly means no more good AP or anal stories from him.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2014)

Tesla said:


> The Capp is engaged!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats, but that prolly means no more good AP or anal stories from him.



NFW!  he Capp is getting hitched?  We need at least one honeymoon AP/anal story involving fish sticks!  It looks like I may not have one to tell in a while, other than a LHJO story.


----------



## independent (Jan 28, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Can some one tell me why every one is jerking off WP now???  What did I miss???
> 
> While he splooges his ugl propaganda on their faces?



Cause he has good prices now on fda gmp gears.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 28, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Cause he has good prices now on fda gmp gears.



cough liar!

I was assuming that an abscess break out went on around here? or people are getting sick from heavy metals and under dosed gear judging by the CONSTANT WP POSTS.

To be perfectly frank I'm surprised some of the other sources here don't take offense.  I would be pissed if some one was indirectly bashing my shop day after day.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2014)

Gonna mix some smack in with my tet E today!  Should be great for a Pre-WO boost!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 28, 2014)

^^this


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 28, 2014)

Tesla said:


> The Capp is engaged!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats, but that prolly means no more good AP or anal stories from him.



advices

never go to bed angry... always stay up and fight....then just apologize so you can go to bed.

Keep the lid down.

And the best way to remember your anniversary is to forget it once.

unfortunately that's all I have so far....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 30, 2014)

Damn, this effer is slow these days.  Ain't seen nothing new in days!  At least share some LHJO/Prip stories up in this biatch!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm expecting anal on tap. Stay tuned for brown winged adventures!


----------



## independent (Jan 31, 2014)

The wife is broken downstairs so im getting bjs for the time being. Also neg me for not getting in the backdoor.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> The wife is broken downstairs so im getting bjs for the time being. Also neg me for not getting in the backdoor.



I'm happy with BJ substitute ... Great effort!


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2014)

I think I get bjs more than anal


I love both though


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 1, 2014)

well, i'm up to 3 LHJO a day now. maybe the bunk-ass AP gears are doing something. . .


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> well, i'm up to 3 LHJO a day now. maybe the bunk-ass AP gears are doing something. . .



When I was on ap prop I HAD to lhjo 4x ed and ap at least 2x/day


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 1, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> When I was on ap prop I HAD to lhjo 4x ed and ap at least 2x/day



Hey missed you !


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Hey missed you !



Traveling a lot for work and getting fat 

Aka, minimal Sfw, but I didn't gain any weight so... Eh


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> breakfast of champions,



I think I would like to do this, and then rape Nicholas Cage in the ass.


----------



## Jon85 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wtf is going on here ? Haha


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 1, 2014)

God damn it Jon your not ready for this


----------



## Jon85 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah it seems like it.   Do I need to give details of my night that will include tearing my girls ass open later?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 1, 2014)

Jon85 said:


> Yeah it seems like it.   Do I need to give details of my night that will include tearing my girls ass open later?



It would help. Pics of said anal voilation would make you a rookie of the year front runner. Blood would make you a lock.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 1, 2014)

wtf is going on in here??

if I ask for anal violation pics with blood on your cock will you still be mad I intruded on the boys club??


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> wtf is going on in here??
> 
> if I ask for anal violation pics with blood on your cock will you still be mad I intruded on the boys club??



nope but you don't have 5 post in the clean thread. He's got a tremendous amount of ground to make up, relatively.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 1, 2014)

yeah I usually leave this one alone....some fuckin funny shit in here tho


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2014)

Cock pix with drse written in it or gtfo


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2014)

Got some God Awful smack today!  Damn niggers!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Got some God Awful smack today!  Damn niggers!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2014)

The old gilf from 2 years back was all PMing me on FB tonight.  Since I been back from China, she'd only respond to my msgs with one sentence and no mas.  This time, she approached me, but she's still acting all distant and shit.  Makes me wonder if she's just testing the water, but tryina be all cautious.  Damn, them bitches can be hard to read.


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Got some God Awful smack today!  Damn niggers!



Seriously???


You need rehab knig


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The old gilf from 2 years back was all PMing me on FB tonight.  Since I been back from China, she'd only respond to my msgs with one sentence and no mas.  This time, she approached me, but she's still acting all distant and shit.  Makes me wonder if she's just testing the water, but tryina be all cautious.  Damn, them bitches can be hard to read.



You said no moar gilfs


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Got some God Awful smack today! Damn niggers!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=61ba82f287


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2014)

I killed another homeless man today.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2014)

SheriV said:


> wtf is going on in here??
> 
> if I ask for anal violation pics with blood on your cock will you still be mad I intruded on the boys club??



Read the rulez!  You need to search before asking.  There are all sorts of bloody cock pics un in here.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Seriously???
> 
> 
> You need rehab knig



Nah.  I'm not addicted to the shit.  Just kind of a recreational thing.  But, still makes me wish I'd never met the last gilf.  B4 meeting her, I had no idea what an opiate was.  But, she would always offer a tab here and there.  Eventually, she was blowing thru her rx so fast that she'd run out and I kept supplementing her habbit cuz it sucked to have her on the couch all day moanin'a and a'groanin' from withdraw.  Next thing we knew, I was getting into all kinds of debt trying to keep her from feeling sick.  I finally thought hmmm.  Well, if lortab is an opiate and smack is also, maybe that's an cheaper alternative.  It's $20 per day, vs $60+ per day.  But, that shit's dangerous; easy to overdo it. I've just had too much time on my hands lately with job searching and shit.  I gotta start SFW more consistently for a distraction.  I've heard that if you do it daily for a coupla weeks, you're hooked and the withdrawal is hell.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2014)

vortrit said:


> I killed another homeless man today.



That's cool!  Did you make a vid?  We've been lacking in AP stories lately.  That's be an awesome substitute.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nah.  I'm not addicted to the shit.  Just kind of a recreational thing.  But, still makes me wish I'd never met the last gilf.  B4 meeting her, I had no idea what an opiate was.  But, she would always offer a tab here and there.  Eventually, she was blowing thru her rx so fast that she'd run out and I kept supplementing her habbit cuz it sucked to have her on the couch all day moanin'a and a'groanin' from withdraw.  Next thing we knew, I was getting into all kinds of debt trying to keep her from feeling sick.  I finally thought hmmm.  Well, if lortab is an opiate and smack is also, maybe that's an cheaper alternative.  It's $20 per day, vs $60+ per day.  But, that shit's dangerous; easy to overdo it. I've just had too much time on my hands lately with job searching and shit.  I gotta start SFW more consistently for a distraction.  I've heard that if you do it daily for a coupla weeks, you're hooked and the withdrawal is hell.



That being said, my nigger did hook me up today something sweet.  It wasn't the stuff that comes through like charcoal when you draw it up, but still hit the spot.  That fukker just seems to short me err time


----------



## CG (Feb 3, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That being said, my nigger did hook me up today something sweet.  It wasn't the stuff that comes through like charcoal when you draw it up, but still hit the spot.  That fukker just seems to short me err time



1 stop buying dope

2 if you do. Don't buy from niggers.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 3, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That being said, my nigger did hook me up today something sweet.  It wasn't the stuff that comes through like charcoal when you draw it up, but still hit the spot.  That fukker just seems to short me err time



I haven't touched the shit in 10 years. Last time I slept through zoolander and puked up a red icee. But all this talk has my god damn gears turning. And that ths problem with the shit. It never really leaves you. Anyway what im getting at.. you want to mail me a 12 pak.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 3, 2014)

absolutely!  If u'll mail me a 20 bag. Just make sure it's the shizzle that turns black as coal when u mix it  my nig cheated me again today. I got 2 bags and shot them both, nothing but a buzz. Later this chik gave me a third of her bag for giving her a ride. That third lit me up like. Mofo. I just slAmmed it 30 min ago and I'm all a'floating! Diggin this!  So glad I discovered boy!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 3, 2014)

Btw, I'm telling all this because it seems I've stumbled across the holy grail of relaxation/sleep aid. After the euphoria wears off, the sleep is the deepest u'll ever experience. Its a wonder drug, good for pain, sleep, mood, etc. I'd highly recommend it for anyone pursuing jackedness also.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Btw, I'm telling all this because it seems I've stumbled across the holy grail of relaxation/sleep aid. After the euphoria wears off, the sleep is the deepest u'll ever experience. Its a wonder drug, good for pain, sleep, mood, etc. I'd highly recommend it for anyone pursuing jackedness also.



Sounds like you're fucked in the head bro. Seriously.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 4, 2014)

C'mon McGilf, Get on the gears and get off that fucking smack!!! You're starting to scare me a little!


----------



## independent (Feb 4, 2014)

Keep it up mcgilf.

http://m.nydailynews.com/1.1600477


----------



## cube789 (Feb 4, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Keep it up mcgilf.
> 
> http://m.nydailynews.com/1.1600477



damn, looks like we found who took customs xannies


----------



## dayday87 (Feb 4, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> absolutely!  If u'll mail me a 20 bag. Just make sure it's the shizzle that turns black as coal when u mix it  my nig cheated me again today. I got 2 bags and shot them both, nothing but a buzz. Later this chik gave me a third of her bag for giving her a ride. That third lit me up like. Mofo. I just slAmmed it 30 min ago and I'm all a'floating! Diggin this!  So glad I discovered boy!



This nig gonna be the next Hoffman.. I have done every drug there is to do except smack. I have shot up oxy's though. I loved the feeling.. But I did it like 4 times in a year then lost my connection and never thought about it again.. Dont find a reason to do it faggot thats where you fuck up...

Anyways I'm day 4 on gears and its time to get jerked and tanned up in this bish.. Has anyone ever had dbol that was an orange color that tasted orange with a strong chemical after taste? Shit best be legit or gonna have to knock some heads off that my friend knows..

I ever tell you guys the AP story about the bish I met at a club and was at her house 30 minutes later watching self mutilation porn basically and this bitch was getting off like nobody's business? Shit scarred me for life.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 4, 2014)

dayday87 said:


> This nig gonna be the next Hoffman.. I have done every drug there is to do except smack. I have shot up oxy's though. I loved the feeling.. But I did it like 4 times in a year then lost my connection and never thought about it again.. Dont find a reason to do it faggot thats where you fuck up...
> 
> Anyways I'm day 4 on gears and its time to get jerked and tanned up in this bish.. Has anyone ever had dbol that was an orange color that tasted orange with a strong chemical after taste? Shit best be legit or gonna have to knock some heads off that my friend knows..
> 
> *I ever tell you guys the AP story about the bish I met at a club and was at her house 30 minutes later watching self mutilation porn basically and this bitch was getting off like nobody's business? Shit scarred me for life.*



Stick it in her mouth through her cheek dermals.  Those chicks love that


----------



## SheriV (Feb 4, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I haven't touched the shit in 10 years. Last time I slept through zoolander and puked up a red icee. But all this talk has my god damn gears turning. And that ths problem with the shit. It never really leaves you. Anyway what im getting at.. you want to mail me a 12 pak.




you pick up a smack habit and I'm posting your unedited pics everywhere

EVERYWHERE like pinterest everywhere...


----------



## Tesla (Feb 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> you pick up a smack habit and I'm posting your unedited pics everywhere
> 
> EVERYWHERE like pinterest everywhere...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 5, 2014)

lololol...suddenly all of IMF is rooting for DJ to pick up a smack habit...


----------



## independent (Feb 5, 2014)

SheriV said:


> lololol...suddenly all of IMF is rooting for DJ to pick up a smack habit...



Im not. This whole heroin deal is just sad.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 5, 2014)

SheriV said:


> lololol...suddenly all of IMF is rooting for DJ to pick up a smack habit...



Nah I want you to pick up the smack problem.  Then in a heroin induced stooper start pming and posting your nudes Erry where.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 5, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bigmoe65 again.

agreed!!


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 5, 2014)

i wish i could shoot up pure thc. that would be so tits.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 5, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im not. This whole heroin deal is just sad.




yeah it really is. tbh I'm kind of surprised its talked about almost with bragging rights.
I've always thought heroin/opiate addiction was really sad.

I also can't stand the shit so I never got it. snorted it once by accident (don't ask) and it was truly the worst experience of my life.
I was told by a former junkie once in relaying the story that I was lucky it didn't "agree with [my] soul"


----------



## sneedham (Feb 5, 2014)

And they will do anything to get their fix including but not limited to, stealing, lying, prostitution, kill, become tranny like, etc...


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 5, 2014)

weed can get hairy too. last night i got so baked that i made a trip to the store specifically to get ingredients to make a pie.







i put foil around the outside of the crust and it still fuckin browned unevenly. my life is so hard. . .


----------



## SheriV (Feb 5, 2014)

you did not bake that pie from scratch...


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 5, 2014)

SheriV said:


> you did not bake that pie from scratch...



hell no i didn't. i bought the refrigerated pie crusts and canned filling and smothered everything in butter and sugar. 

that's pretty "from scratch" for baked baking.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

You got a pretty pie slap


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 5, 2014)

thanks, the lattice top really makes it taste better


----------



## SheriV (Feb 5, 2014)

do premade pie crusts come pre lattice topped?

because...if you did that stoned you've got made skills man


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 5, 2014)

weed helps me focus on details and it makes me creative. had i been sober i would have probably just tossed a crust on top sliced some vent holes and called it good. 

however, weed does not help me with portion control. i ate half that bitch. one quarter at a time. with lots of whipped cream.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 5, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> hell no i didn't. i bought the refrigerated pie crusts and canned filling and smothered everything in butter and sugar.
> 
> *that's pretty "from scratch" for baked baking*.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 5, 2014)

Here's a pot pie I made from scratch a couple weeks ago.  Made the filling and the pie crust starting with flour........ Yeah I'm going to make a tranny super happy one day.


----------



## sneedham (Feb 5, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Here's a pot pie I made from scratch a couple weeks ago.  Made the filling and the pie crust starting with flour........ Yeah I'm going to make a tranny super happy one day.


Hell yeah,looks delicious. I love POT pies...see what I did their skinnyguy?


----------



## SheriV (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm going to remove what little estrogen i have left from my perimenopausal-aas riddled body because it seems to have made you all flaming homosexuals


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 5, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Hell yeah,looks delicious. I love POT pies...see what I did their skinnyguy?




I just bought a new vape... Davinci ascent.  Cant wait till it gets here.


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 5, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I'm going to remove what little estrogen i have left from my perimenopausal-aas riddled body because it seems to have made you all flaming homosexuals



i blame the jizzadrol. . .


----------



## sneedham (Feb 5, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I just bought a new vape... Davinci ascent.  Cant wait till it gets here.


Love that shit, I have the vap pro....I get randoms is the only sad thing.....Titan ice menthol,breath freshner conc, and fruity gum, now thats delicious....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im not. This whole heroin deal is just sad.



Me neither .... Back in the day I banged H a couple of times with a GF ... Once with some acid ... It's a sly seductress ... I swore I'll never touch it again unless I'm terminal .... Hope McGilf can sort his shit out


----------



## Tesla (Feb 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Bob...I will be twisting a fatty in ur honor


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 6, 2014)

used to listen to EEK back in college


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Happy Birthday, Bob...I will be twisting a fatty in ur honor



Damn straight! Bob was the man!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 6, 2014)

Damm, Peter Tosh was like 7' tall


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2014)

This Just In!

McGilf deleted me from FB for asking about his 'Older Than Dirty" Granny.

LOL

P.s. you are all fucking weak and fat and unDesirable.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 7, 2014)

Saney said:


> This Just In!
> 
> McGilf deleted me from FB for asking about his 'Older Than Dirty" Granny.
> 
> ...



p.s. Facebook is for ghey twinkles.


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> p.s. Facebook is for ghey twinkles.



This^


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2014)

Saney said:


> This Just In!
> 
> McGilf deleted me from FB for asking about his 'Older Than Dirty" Granny.
> .



That's a shitty thing to say Saney, considering his circumstances. 

It's no wonder everyone thinks you're a cocksucker


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> That's a shitty thing to say Saney, considering his circumstances.
> 
> It's no wonder everyone thinks you're a cocksucker



I really don't give a fucking shit what anyone or YOU have to say. However, I didn't know what had happened to his Wife until he told me a bit later.

I'll be a cocksucker in the eyes of every faggot in AG. At least i'm not some jew faggot who turns their back on his friends.


----------



## independent (Feb 7, 2014)

Glad to see the ct is up to speed again.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## independent (Feb 8, 2014)

Tesla said:


>



Damn.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2014)

Saney said:


> I really don't give a fucking shit what anyone or YOU have to say. However, I didn't know what had happened to his Wife until he told me a bit later.
> 
> I'll be a cocksucker in the eyes of every faggot in AG. At least i'm not some jew faggot who turns their back on his friends.



Haha! Welcome home Bro!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 9, 2014)

So anyway, I wanted to let you fags know that I am not smoking marijuana right now. I am drinking heavily. I hope this helps, but...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2014)

A





Saney said:


> I really don't give a fucking shit what anyone or YOU have to say. However, I didn't know what had happened to his Wife until he told me a bit later.
> 
> I'll be a cocksucker in the eyes of every faggot in AG. At least i'm not some jew faggot who turns their back on his friends.



Yo! Saney. No worries mate. That shit was just bad timing. I was actually at the funeral parlor when I saw the message. Bad timing. I see now that you didn't know what happened. Under typical circumstances, I'd have just laughed and cracked on ur fat chick fetish. Just bad timing. No worries though. A lot of folks didn't realize what happened. Ur not deleted from my FB knig. Just a rough day at that time.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyhoo knigs. She apparently died from a cocktail of too much klonopin an lortab. It wasn't heroin. She had a prescription for that cause of chronic daily headaches. She was at her folks place, went to take a nap, and her dad found her face down on the floor 2 hours later. It sucks, but is what it is. 

I never got hooked on boy. Just did it kind of like weed lately knigs. When it's been around, I'd take a hit or two. Unfortunately, being with her and her and supporting her opiate habbit for a year (the docs rx was never enough), we stumbled onto the boy. But, after this shit happened, I'm steering clear of opiates. That shit ain't no joke.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2014)

SheriV said:


> yeah it really is. tbh I'm kind of surprised its talked about almost with bragging rights.
> I've always thought heroin/opiate addiction was really sad.
> 
> I also can't stand the shit so I never got it. snorted it once by accident (don't ask) and it was truly the worst experience of my life.
> I was told by a former junkie once in relaying the story that I was lucky it didn't "agree with [my] soul"


"Snorted by accident." Lol. Yes I did the same thing the first time. 
You just got some lousy dope then. Otherwise, you'd have fallen in love.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyhoo. We need some moar ap, prip, SFP, gich stories up in the ct! Don't make me go out and pay for a piece of arse to put up an ap story. I will so help me!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 14, 2014)

Why am I so big????


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Why am I so big????



<220 is nb Ron


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyhoo. We need some moar ap, prip, SFP, gich stories up in the ct! Don't make me go out and pay for a piece of arse to put up an ap story. I will so help me!



I have a good GICH story! 

My fianc? hates my keto breath and won't kiss me. She did suck my cock thou!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 14, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> <220 is nb Ron



Dam it cap now I gotta abuse more gears and get to 240


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 14, 2014)

I thinking hgh is coming soon.Time to push the envelope.I just pushed 28 y/o and I'm very happy where im at but definitely can be better.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> I thinking hgh is coming soon.Time to push the envelope.I just pushed 28 y/o and I'm very happy where im at but definitely can be better.



Sounds like you need to abuse MENT ron ...


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear the news McGilf.......My condolences.

Well I have no AP at the moment, I just dumped the gf the day before Valentines Day..........I hate that fucking holiday anyway.

Got the flu for the second time this year........really pissing me off.......Drained of all energy.....Maybe a nice blast right now would be just what the Doctor ordered. Been kruzin for almost 7 weeks @ 250/week Test Cyp, I needed it though, cuz I was abusing the shit outta Tren.

Gonna pound Zinc and Selenium and whatever else that will boost my immune system. Being sick sux arse.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 14, 2014)

Ohhh
Just got one of these vaporizer pens with cannabis oil.
I think my legit pot smoking days are over. 

Clean, minimal odor, really easy to over "smoke"


----------



## independent (Feb 14, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Why am I so big????



Not from uncles gear.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 14, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Sounds like you need to abuse MENT ron ...



Im confused about this whole ment thing.Is it a prohormone?Or is it that injectable craps saney was screaming ay was bunk.Fill me in


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Im confused about this whole ment thing.Is it a prohormone?Or is it that injectable craps saney was screaming ay was bunk.Fill me in



There is a prohormone version, but this is the real deal - trestolone acetate, currently legal. 

This is different to metribolone or MTR, which is methyl-tren.

Diesel Jimmy and I got a private source to brew us up a batch, but I hear they're looking at making it an item.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2014)

Da Kind NoCal Bud...............


----------



## CG (Feb 16, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Da Kind NoCal Bud...............



Dope tin


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 17, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Im confused about this whole ment thing.Is it a prohormone?Or is it that injectable craps saney was screaming ay was bunk.Fill me in





theCaptn' said:


> There is a prohormone version, but this is the real deal - trestolone acetate, currently legal.
> 
> This is different to metribolone or MTR, which is methyl-tren.
> 
> Diesel Jimmy and I got a private source to brew us up a batch, but I hear they're looking at making it an item.



I have been on it for a weekish so far... nothing like MTR.  MTR is like super tren. MENT is more like super deca.  I really like it. growing without the heavy androgen feel. BP is ok, no red face, no bloat.  I need a few more weeks to get a full grip on it


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 17, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Ohhh
> Just got one of these vaporizer pens with cannabis oil.
> I think my legit pot smoking days are over.
> 
> Clean, minimal odor, really easy to over "smoke"



Yeah I like my ascent vaporizer way better than smoking.  I mostly like that I don't cough up resin any more.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 19, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have been on it for a weekish so far... nothing like MTR.  MTR is like super tren. MENT is more like super deca.  I really like it. growing without the heavy androgen feel. BP is ok, no red face, no bloat.  I need a few more weeks to get a full grip on it



How much does it cost? What dose should be ran? Im assuming since its ace it needs to be ran eod.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> How much does it cost? What dose should be ran? Im assuming since its ace it needs to be ran eod.



Probably ED - it's A:A ratio are off the charts so best thing is to keep blood ratios level as possible. Strong AI required, I'm thinking letro.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 19, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Ohhh
> Just got one of these vaporizer pens with cannabis oil.
> I think my legit pot smoking days are over.
> 
> Clean, minimal odor, really easy to over "smoke"



e-cigs are ridiculously easy to over "smoke"

I imagine its the same delivery system of vaping...gotta almost time it to not get fucked up


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2014)

Where are the AP stories knigs!  Nothing much going on here. Got back in touch with the ole HS sweetheart abcoupla weeks ago. She's all wanting to hook up next month. Probably not a good idear though, since her husband might not approve. Don't wanna jump from the frying pan into the fire.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2014)

You should plow the husband first  ... But first insert xannies in your bell-end so he passes out soon after the raping .... And jizz in his  hair for good measure


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 19, 2014)

I need some legit cialis.Letro fucked me up.Who has some good shit


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2014)

Check out the Indian generics - cheap and bunk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 20, 2014)

I think its time to have another myog day...  my last batch of test e is getting old now Ill probably throw it out after using one more jug.  Whats funny is its still cheaper to make it than my prescription costs.

Should I do sust or prop for my next batch??? 

I'm thinking prop cause its easier to dose when I need to drop back to trt doses.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2014)

I have to take a huge shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2014)

vortrit said:


> I have to take a huge shit.



Ice the log. GYCH


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 20, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Ice the log. GYCH


----------



## ceazur (Feb 20, 2014)

Captn, they said what's up bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2014)

ceazur said:


> Captn, they said what's up bud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Galloping knob rot ... It's terminal


----------



## ceazur (Feb 20, 2014)

I thought y'all'd be dead by now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 20, 2014)

i die a little bit every day


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2014)

We don't lift anymore, just wankathons


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 20, 2014)

i've been prancercising. it's great!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2014)

You're all faggots esp thecaptain


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2014)

Where's my envelope full of pubes goddamit???


----------



## vortrit (Feb 22, 2014)

I drink the blood of the innocent.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 23, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> I need some legit cialis.Letro fucked me up.Who has some good shit



Great White Peptides...........$21 right now..........I've applied major lumber on their "C"


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Great White Peptides...........$21 right now..........I've applied major lumber on their "C"



thats pretty cheap bro


----------



## Tesla (Feb 24, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> thats pretty cheap bro



It's cheap and legit!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2014)

small and worthless. All of you


----------



## Tesla (Feb 25, 2014)

Saney said:


> small and worthless. All of you



Truth!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2014)

Saney said:


> small and worthless. All of you



This is true, but I'm just glad were bfFs again bro


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 25, 2014)

Saney said:


> You're all faggots esp thecaptain



I am pretty god damn homosexual.


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 25, 2014)

Saney said:


> small and worthless. All of you




well, you set the bar pretty high bro. so, fuck you for that. 







btw, i'm a huge fan of yours


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.heavy-r.com/video/104398/Lesbian_Scat_Fun/

Some really hot Shit!  Better use some deca to lube up ur elbow for some lhjo!


----------



## sneedham (Feb 25, 2014)

I need more water..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 25, 2014)

http://poopeegirls.com/1473-brazilian-lesbian-scat.html

Even hotter!  I literally had to oil my left rotator cuff after LHJO to this 8 times tonight. Girls shitting on each other has got to be the hottest thing... Since tranny pr0n!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 25, 2014)

Yo, different subject. There's one helluva Opiate epidemic in the US&A it seems. This young chick who got "boy" for me a few times died yesterday from an OD. That's some bad shizzle. Glad I stopped messing with that shit whilst I still could. i


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 26, 2014)

Alphonse, I oardered some Great White vit c since you spoke favorably about it.  Is it g2g at 1 ml. or does it need to be doubled up or anything to be effective like some of the other research brands?  ANSWER ME GDI!!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 26, 2014)

Chemone research had the best vit C I ever used. It's a little more pricey, but half a ml usually gets the job done. They also have awesome liquid V.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Chemone research had the best vit C I ever used. It's a little more pricey, but half a ml usually gets the job done. They also have awesome liquid V.



Chemone wouldn't send to Aus


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 27, 2014)

Manpower c is good shit but I think they're done. Got C'd up on theirs last night and tagged a new dem in her twenties. I'd been wanting to do a new one lately, so mission accomplished there.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 27, 2014)

BTW, Great White is already out for delivery and only placed the order Mon afternoon. Nice turn around. GUSPSCH!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 27, 2014)

Actually ordered Tuesday afternoon, so that's damn quick. 9 bucks shipping but I don't mind if they're hustle it.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2014)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Actually ordered Tuesday afternoon, so that's damn quick. 9 bucks shipping but I don't mind if they're hustle it.



They're very quick.........I take like 1-1/2 ml and it's on.....Prolly only need like 1 ml, but I always over dose.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 27, 2014)

agent steel


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 27, 2014)

get some MT for super boners!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Feb 27, 2014)

I did order 2 mt's with it since it was so cheap and summer is around the corner. I've had some insane wood on mt2.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> agent steel



Pricey thou hey? And Saney wouldn't approve. Shit is bunk probably. DONT EVERY FUCKING SPEAK TO ME AGAIN!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 27, 2014)

^^^It's the MENT talking...


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 27, 2014)

well. . . i tried to stay away from cannabis, but i ended up getting toasted last night. i had some friends over and they brought a nifty little bong and a jar full of oil. i got dabbed out and ate everything in the fridge.

not like it really matters. my friend that was going to be my reference for the oilfield job got himself fired.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 27, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> well. . . i tried to stay away from cannabis, but i ended up getting toasted last night. i had some friends over and they brought a nifty little bong and a jar full of oil. i got dabbed out and ate everything in the fridge.
> 
> not like it really matters. my friend that was going to be my reference for the oilfield job got himself fired.



No worries knig! Nothing wrong with smoking some tree. After banging H, tree is like eating cotton candy. Hell, I might add prips to my next cycle so's I can put some moar weight back on. My NB arse is down to 
212 now. A few PWO prips, along with tren n test, will prolly help to get back in the 240s again


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 27, 2014)

Y'all ever get the munchies after shooting dope?  That shit always makes me wanna eat, especially when I smoke some tree with it. The ole lady and I killed off an XL Papa Johns supreme together after splitting a sack and a few prips along with it. Fun times!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 27, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> No worries knig! Nothing wrong with smoking some tree. After banging H, tree is like eating cotton candy. Hell, I might add prips to my next cycle so's I can put some moar weight back on. My NB arse is down to
> 212 now. A few PWO prips, along with tren n test, will prolly help to get back in the 240s again



Love me two moderate prips before the gym. Just enough to drown out the backround but not enough to loose any motivation or energies.  Plus it takes some of the filters off your mouth. I had this one fella who keeps on trying to talk to me. I was slightly stoned on tue and she starts talking to me when my headphones are in.  And i finally just told the dude I'm here to lift not chit fucking chat.without the prips i probably would have just been annoyed and let it pile up until one day, after a hard day at work or some other outside annoyance pushed me over the edge and i would have gone nutty on his ass. .


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 27, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Y'all ever get the munchies after shooting dope?  That shit always makes me wanna eat, especially when I smoke some tree with it. The ole lady and I killed off an XL Papa Johns supreme together after splitting a sack and a few prips along with it. Fun times!




i can't say i've ever felt hungry after using opiates, but i've never slammed dope. the farthest i've gone with that bitch was when i vaped some goo out of a fentanyl patch. that was the highest and sickest i've ever been. 

i'd take dabs of honey oil over any Rx pain killer on the market. i fuckin' love dabs.


----------



## independent (Feb 28, 2014)

Anyone ever mix pt141 and vit c and subq it? Fucking awesome.


----------



## CG (Feb 28, 2014)

Outback 

Delicious

I'm also buying a Subaru from a dude that looks and sounds like Paul hogan. Captn, I mis you


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> i can't say i've ever felt hungry after using opiates, but i've never slammed dope. the farthest i've gone with that bitch was when i vaped some goo out of a fentanyl patch. that was the highest and sickest i've ever been.
> 
> i'd take dabs of honey oil over any Rx pain killer on the market. i fuckin' love dabs.


Never tried fent. I've heard it was really good. But, opiates are clearly nothing to F with. I've heard too many horror stories and seen folks die recently. I gotta new respect for that shit now. I actually OD'd the day of the wife's funeral. Luckily,  the folks I was with found me b4 it was too late. I went upstairs to try and reset the router to my cable, next thing I knew, I was waking up on the couch with dude calling my name. 

Apparently, when I didn't come downstairs after 20 minutes, they got concerned and went up to look for me. They found me lying in the corner, next to the router, completely purple and not breathing. Once dude drug me over to the couch, I was breathing again and came to after another hour. But that  was enough to make me never want to touch the shit again mid is Ben alone, that'd have been all she wrote.  I didn't realize till recently that there's more risk involved than just becoming addicted. Ur basically playing Russian roulette every time you slam the shit.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2014)

JFC gears ... I hope you stay away from that shit, truely bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 1, 2014)

my uncle just died from od


for the love of god and people that care about you morons

stop playing with your fucking life...aint it short enough

god damn you people


i type this shit with tears streaming down my face...fuck you idiot


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2014)

I've known Gears McGilf for years - dude is a founding member of DRSE - the fkg chairman a no less. It upsets the hell out of me it's even got this far


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2014)

Werd. It scared the shit out of me when I fount out what had happened. Long story, but that day, I decided not to go to the funeral, cause her folks were already upset with me. Her dad seemed to blame me for the fact that she'd been over doing her lortabs.  Yet, he'd been giving her extra tabs from his own supply when she'd run out (he took it for back pain). Only difference is that I was getting extra from my cousin. Incidentally, she was buying tabs off a nigger that was a cousin of her co-worker, long before we met. None of that mattered, it was all my fault in his eyes. 

Anyhoo, I was basically Estranged from her family at that point. So, rather than go to the funeral at 10:00am, I started drinking beer and ended up so morbidly depressed by 2:00 in the afternoon that I had thoughts I hadn't ever had before; as if I wanted to join her.   So, I called up a coupla mates and suggested we make a run and get a few sacks. I got two sacks myself and decided to do a whole one, see what happens, kind of like it wasn't a serious attempt, but like a "let's see" if it happens, it happens."  Immediately after I slammed it, I remember feeling panicky. All I could think about was trying to stay awake. But, it's just like going under anesthesia before surgery. U fall out immediately, no control over it. 

After coming to, I had a whole new appreciation for life and realized that isn't what I want. That's bad shit.  Once u pin it, u can't "un pin" it.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2014)

I hope you stop that shit Gears........I'm seriously concerned about you!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 2, 2014)

No worries mate. It's been 3 weeks and I have no desire to touch that shit again. Opiates are prolly the most dangerous drugs on earth. It's all fun in the beginning, like weed and brew. But, it'll get u in a death grip u can't escape from. I was just playing with the shit initially. Im glad I stopped before it got physically hooked. The fact that I wasn't physically hooked is prolly why 1 bag just about kilt me. Scary shit. But I'm thru with it till 2074.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 2, 2014)

We





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my uncle just died from od
> 
> 
> for the love of god and people that care about you morons
> ...


I feel for ya bro. No need to be hating. I was just sharing what happened to let y'all know how bad the shit really is. I'm just lucky enough to be able to talk about it. Sorry about ur uncle mate. My wife, and her good friend,both died from OD this month. That was my point of posting. The shit is just poison.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, anyway... I haven't had anal in months..... Can you guess who's cawk is who?


----------



## SlappyTX (Mar 11, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Well, anyway... I haven't had anal in months..... Can you guess who's cawk is who?



nice montage work!


----------



## flood (Mar 12, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We
> I feel for ya bro. No need to be hating. I was just sharing what happened to let y'all know how bad the shit really is. I'm just lucky enough to be able to talk about it. Sorry about ur uncle mate. My wife, and her good friend,both died from OD this month. That was my point of posting. The shit is just poison.


Sorry for the loss - both of you. Gears is right, you can't un-pin, can't unring the bell, can't put the toothpaste back in the tube.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 12, 2014)

Bidness is slow in the CT! If it weren't for the captn's junk pics, this effer would be a ghost towne!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 12, 2014)

Werd!  Bad shizzle.  I'ma stick with gears as far as pinning from here on out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2014)

I wanna see Saney's cawk again


----------



## vortrit (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 14, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> No worries mate. It's been 3 weeks and I have no desire to touch that shit again. Opiates are prolly the most dangerous drugs on earth. It's all fun in the beginning, like weed and brew. But, it'll get u in a death grip u can't escape from. I was just playing with the shit initially. Im glad I stopped before it got physically hooked. The fact that I wasn't physically hooked is prolly why 1 bag just about kilt me. Scary shit. But I'm thru with it till 2074.



Very fucking easy to get stuck on, I got Tylenol 4 for my back in 2005, next thing I know I'm downing 8 percocets and a bottle of wine a night in 07, got switched to methadone and took my prescribed amount only until Dec....been 4+ months and had plenty opportunities to take again, even had a script and wadded it up and tossed it straight away.   Taking dexedrine for add until my mind comes back together....

Must say I did write the most incredible shit on opiates though (that plus any other chemical I stumbled upon), but now I have found I can tap that muse on my own thanks to practice....


Just weights, uphill sprints and ap right now, maybe a few Seagrams 7 w/ 7-up at night, sometimes beer for breakfast...  My gf says I cum too much and I have to pull out so I sprayed on her stomach this morning and she called me an asshole....I was proud of the icing job I did and was beaming with pride...she'll do it again tomorrow as I am looking uber-desirable now I catch bitches looking at me everywhere I go...I feel like the James Brown song The Boss, "look at me, know what you see?  You see a badmotha"

http://youtu.be/jC2ZY2loo74


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2014)

Ain't nobody down with The Swamp or what?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 14, 2014)

Swamp FTW!!!!!!!














































I hope!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2014)

maniclion said:


> Very fucking easy to get stuck on, I got Tylenol 4 for my back in 2005, next thing I know I'm downing 8 percocets and a bottle of wine a night in 07, got switched to methadone and took my prescribed amount only until Dec....been 4+ months and had plenty opportunities to take again, even had a script and wadded it up and tossed it straight away.   Taking dexedrine for add until my mind comes back together....
> 
> Must say I did write the most incredible shit on opiates though (that plus any other chemical I stumbled upon), but now I have found I can tap that muse on my own thanks to practice....
> 
> ...



Werd!  Congrats on the spraying job! That's one thing I missed out whilst on opiates.  You can go on forever, without spraying her up. Even taking a piss was difficult when full of opiates. Hell, I'd go weeks without any interest in AP or LHJO.  And, that ain't like me at all.  The thing that makes it so hard to give up is the rush; it's like cumming for 30 minutes straight.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2014)

maniclion said:


> Very fucking easy to get stuck on, I got Tylenol 4 for my back in 2005, next thing I know I'm downing 8 percocets and a bottle of wine a night in 07, got switched to methadone and took my prescribed amount only until Dec....been 4+ months and had plenty opportunities to take again, even had a script and wadded it up and tossed it straight away.   Taking dexedrine for add until my mind comes back together....
> 
> Must say I did write the most incredible shit on opiates though (that plus any other chemical I stumbled upon), but now I have found I can tap that muse on my own thanks to practice....
> 
> ...



LOL!  Good stuff mate!  I thought I had some really deep and important shit to say after a 6'er and a shot of boy, or a few lortabs.  But, when I look back on some of the texts & emails I sent to the late wife, I thought I was recreating the works of Shakespeare at the time.  But, after rereading it, most of it was paragraphs of rambling, typical drunken stupor material; the kind of messages that you wish you could "unsend."  
Now, I just wanna get my big back on and start milf/gilf hunting again, so I can put the entire last year behind me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2014)

Well it's tren or gtfo


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 27, 2014)

Nothing i like more then a milf. Spread your seed my son


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 27, 2014)

i had the first post in this thread.  I should get a prize or something.


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll send you cock pics?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2014)

Crono1000 said:


> i had the first post in this thread.  I should get a prize or something.



Correct. Negged


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 28, 2014)

Crono1000 said:


> i had the first post in this thread.  I should get a prize or something.



So... So should I pee in his butt now?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 28, 2014)

All this time I could have become a cop and pounded whores under the guise of an "Investigation", why don't they tell me this shit before they do away with it frog eyed fucking bastards....

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/252963111.html?id=252963111&src=em&mobile=true


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 29, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> So... So should I pee in his butt now?



I started this thread, must I remind u!  U were asking a valid question in response. Yet, the cap'n addressed it. You must be flaccid to pee, but hard to penetrate his anus. Therefore you get hard, enter his recrimination, wait till you're flaccid again and then pee. 

If you're still having difficulty with this, I'd recommend lying down in a spooning position after entering his anus and relaxing for a good 10-15 minutes with no foreplay.  Do not kiss his neck and/or shoulders or attempt a reach around as it'll stimulate your junk and you won't be able to irrigate his colon. You might even watch a movie to distract you whilst you're waiting to go limp. Just make sure it isn't anything really hot and enticing like Brokeback Mountain or the Home Alone series. 

Do this and you'll be flaccid in his butt and ready to filler'up!

GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 29, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I started this thread, must I remind u!  U were asking a valid question in response. Yet, the cap'n addressed it. You must be flaccid to pee, but hard to penetrate his anus. Therefore you get hard, enter his rectum, wait till you're flaccid again and then pee.
> 
> If you're still having difficulty with this, I'd recommend lying down in a spooning position after entering his anus and relaxing for a good 10-15 minutes with no foreplay.  Do not kiss his neck and/or shoulders or attempt a reach around as it'll stimulate your junk and you won't be able to irrigate his colon. You might even watch a movie to distract you whilst you're waiting to go limp. Just make sure it isn't anything really hot and enticing like Brokeback Mountain or the Home Alone series.
> 
> ...



Also, this  makes for a great golden shower if I can pull it off. Let us know how it goes or went if u already did it. 

GUCH!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> LOL! Good stuff mate! I thought I had some really deep and important shit to say after a 6'er and a shot of boy, or a few lortabs. But, when I look back on some of the texts & emails I sent to the late wife, I thought I was recreating the works of Shakespeare at the time. But, after rereading it, most of it was paragraphs of rambling, typical drunken stupor material; the kind of messages that you wish you could "unsend."
> Now, I just wanna get my big back on and start milf/gilf hunting again, so I can put the entire last year behind me.



I just lost my chick of 1 year cuz i was on Tren Ace and drinking, I accused her of cheating and said some horrid things I wish I could take back........I fucking lost it.......Said real nasty things to her.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 31, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I started this thread, must I remind u!  U were asking a valid question in response. Yet, the cap'n addressed it. You must be flaccid to pee, but hard to penetrate his anus. Therefore you get hard, enter his recrimination, wait till you're flaccid again and then pee.
> 
> If you're still having difficulty with this, I'd recommend lying down in a spooning position after entering his anus and relaxing for a good 10-15 minutes with no foreplay.  Do not kiss his neck and/or shoulders or attempt a reach around as it'll stimulate your junk and you won't be able to irrigate his colon. You might even watch a movie to distract you whilst you're waiting to go limp. Just make sure it isn't anything really hot and enticing like Brokeback Mountain or the Home Alone series.
> 
> ...



this is really good info...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 31, 2014)

Tesla said:


> I just lost my chick of 1 year cuz i was on Tren Ace and drinking, I accused her of cheating and said some horrid things I wish I could take back........I fucking lost it.......Said real nasty things to her.




but was she cheating?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> but was she cheating?



Not positive, but she did have a few Black dudes as boyfriends in the past.......I'm confident with my package, but I can't really compete with those !


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 4, 2014)

Tesla said:


> I just lost my chick of 1 year cuz i was on Tren Ace and drinking, I accused her of cheating and said some horrid things I wish I could take back........I fucking lost it.......Said real nasty things to her.



Werd. I probably ruined both my marriages with the combo of drinking and heavy gears. I'd get paranoid and say all kinds of mean nasty shit that I'd always wish I could unsay later. That send button can be a bitch when ur drunk also.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 4, 2014)

I hear ya Gears..........It was bad......shit I wish I could unsend......Time to move on!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 4, 2014)

theres always strange ass


----------



## Tesla (Apr 4, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> theres always strange ass



Werd!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 4, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd. I probably ruined both my marriages with the combo of drinking and heavy gears. I'd get paranoid and say all kinds of mean nasty shit that I'd always wish I could unsay later. That send button can be a bitch when ur drunk also.



I bet Saney thinks the same about our marriage. 

But you know I still love that hairy little monster, all he needs to do is say sorry for being a giant dildo and it's all is forgiven


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 25, 2014)

Awe you evil bastage!  I thought you were my Ex for a sec, but she's taking a permanent dirt nap now. I won't talk shit about the hairy ugly dude we know as saney tho, cause I need to get some moar gears from him soon.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 25, 2014)

Btw, it is kind weird seeing a chick that you just had sex with a week earlier, lying dead in a casket a few days later


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 25, 2014)

But, it is time to move on. I got a. Awesome lead at a local bank. If I get on with them, I'll be knocking down some good bank and I'll be able to go back to milf/gilf hunting and live happily ever after.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2014)

Hope it werks out. Try a young broad, they're easier to mould


----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Hope it werks out. Try a young broad, they dont mould so easily



fixed!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 26, 2014)

I think he meant their cunts are easy to mould to your dick, the older ones are usually reamed out already...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2014)

You gents are on point tonight!


----------



## independent (Apr 26, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Hope it werks out. Try a young broad, they're easier to mould



Like mold their mouth around my cawk.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Like mold their mouth around my cawk.


----------



## independent (Apr 26, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Like mold their mouth around my old shriveled cawk.



fixed.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 26, 2014)

Idk. There's good and bad with both. The older broads literally seem to worship you, buy u shit, but they're possessive as hell. Yet, them younger ones fuck with your head and tend to have a lot of guy "friends" that they like to hang out with, and expect us to be just fine with that. I ain't down with that shit. 

He'll, idk. A part of me just wants to stick to lhjo, sfw, and totally avoid dating and any kinda relationship for the time being.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 26, 2014)

The snatch seems to be just as good either way. One good thing about the gilfs is they tend to give awesome helmet and finish. Probably comes with 40 years of experience.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> He'll, idk. A part of me just wants to stick to lhjo, sfw, and totally avoid dating and any kinda relationship for the time being.



Wisdom in those words. I took 5 years off relationships. Best thing I could have done.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 29, 2014)

Werd. But booze and broads have always been an addiction for me. Maybe I can perfect the lhjo so that I won't need one for a while.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 8, 2014)

Got me a new gig knigs!  A mortgage banking gig!  I been tryin'a get with these fukkers for 6 months and me and me mate who's a sales mgr finally convinced to bring me arse on board. The most important part of this is that I can finally make enuff cabbage to get back on tren and go back to gilf hunting again, and add some tren back into the program.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2014)

Congrats bro, and happy bday - welcome to the old cunts club


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

Thx captn' richaround!  Btw, is the band gonna be on tour anytime soon?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Thx captn' richaround!  Btw, is the band gonna be on tour anytime soon?



Only the pink oboe section!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 10, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Only the pink oboe section!



That was always the highlight of the show!


----------



## Tesla (May 13, 2014)

I'm outta Liquid "C" and have a chick cumming over tonight. Any Over The Counter recommendations? 

Stamina RX ?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2014)

Tesla said:


> I'm outta Liquid "C" and have a chick cumming over tonight. Any Over The Counter recommendations?
> 
> Stamina RX ?



Tren!


----------



## maniclion (May 13, 2014)

Overdose on L-arginine and vitamin E


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 13, 2014)

Tesla said:


> I'm outta Liquid "C" and have a chick cumming over tonight. Any Over The Counter recommendations?
> 
> Stamina RX ?



Just don't rub one out today


----------



## maniclion (May 13, 2014)

http://youtu.be/_3rfAjpHOyI


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 13, 2014)

Damn I don't need to hear that!  I've been makin' love to rosey palm for almost 6months now!  There is some good stuff at gas stations. They got this shit called "libigrow."  It'll get you pretty hard. There's also a female version of it called "libigirl."  I got my 2nd wife to use it and her clit would get swole up as hell. So you mite wanna get some of each. 

GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Tren!



Tren gdi! 100mg then strangle the bitch!


----------



## Big Puppy (May 13, 2014)

Vit e?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2014)

^^ jerked n tanned!


----------



## Tesla (May 15, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn I don't need to hear that!  I've been makin' love to rosey palm for almost 6months now!  There is some good stuff at gas stations. They got this shit called "libigrow."  It'll get you pretty hard. There's also a female version of it called "libigirl."  I got my 2nd wife to use it and her clit would get swole up as hell. So you mite wanna get some of each.
> 
> GICH!



Couldn't find that..........

I'm outta Tren, So I pinned some Prop and got some Yohimbe at the Hindu shop....Still not as good as Liquid "C", but it was adequate...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 16, 2014)

You can get some really good Vit C from chemone research. But, it is pricey. It's like $75 a vial. But you'll wake up with a rage in the morning.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2014)

Chemone won't deal with Aussies


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 16, 2014)

Damn. It must be hard to get stuff down under. I'm surprised that they won't even ship "research" chems, when alls ur trying to do is see if it helps ur mice make sex.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2014)

Bunch of cunts really


----------



## Tesla (May 17, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You can get some really good Vit C from chemone research. But, it is pricey. It's like $75 a vial. But you'll wake up with a rage in the morning.



Yeah, SFW recommended them to me years ago........Evolution Peptides, Great White Peptides, and Hardcore Peptides all have GTG "C" at good prices.


----------



## CG (May 17, 2014)

Yer all a buncha faggots. I missed you

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2014)

So who has pubes these days?


----------



## independent (May 17, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> So who has pubes these days?



My wife. She grew it out for me, shes always been shaved since we met.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> My wife. She grew it out for me, shes always been shaved since we met.



Would she mail me some?


----------



## CG (May 18, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> My wife. She grew it out for me, shes always been shaved since we met.



Gimme wax't cunts or gimme death. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (May 18, 2014)

Faggota


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Gimme wax't cunts or gimme death.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol I want some proof big moe. Or gtfo.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 20, 2014)

Good lord, I gotta start getting some $ in the bank so I can start milf/gilf huntn' again!  This daily LHJO is getting old!


----------



## SFW (May 20, 2014)

Ap on tramadol = 

Took 150 mgs, even with the gears i was semi. But figured things would get better. Felt all nice and bonded, commenced foreplay, etc. she started getting drenched, wanted it in her and demanded i mount her. And then...womp, sorry. Now she thinks im not into her. Or queer. Gonna have to o.d. on test and cialis and strangle her with her own panties.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 20, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> My wife. She grew it out for me, shes always been shaved since we met.



More importantly do you like?


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 20, 2014)

SFW said:


> Ap on tramadol =
> 
> Took 150 mgs, even with the gears i was semi. But figured things would get better. Felt all nice and bonded, commenced foreplay, etc. she started getting drenched, wanted it in her and demanded i mount her. And then...womp, sorry. Now she thinks im not into her. Or queer. Gonna have to o.d. on test and cialis and strangle her with her own panties.



RAPEADROL MAX FTW...

Did you even have a chubby... did you try to duffle bag it in at least


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 20, 2014)

SFW said:


> Ap on tramadol =
> 
> Took 150 mgs, even with the gears i was semi. But figured things would get better. Felt all nice and bonded, commenced foreplay, etc. she started getting drenched, wanted it in her and demanded i mount her. And then...womp, sorry. Now she thinks im not into her. Or queer. Gonna have to o.d. on test and cialis and strangle her with her own panties.



Sounds about like trying AP on lortab and beer.  I would be in the mood and try, but the Vit C couldn't over power the tabs n alcohol.  She couldn't orgasm and I couldn't keep it up or get off.  Unfortunately, it caused a lot of fights b/w us.  That's why I never wanna use either again.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2014)

Bunch of uphill gardeners that's the issue here


----------



## Tbjeff (May 21, 2014)

Tramadol is non narcotic and a fucking joke


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 21, 2014)

I heard tramadol has a mild narcotic in it.  Just nothing like tab or oxy.


----------



## Tesla (May 21, 2014)

Should I hammer this?.......I'm outta "C" and I don't want to disappoint.......


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 21, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Should I hammer this?.......I'm outta "C" and I don't want to disappoint.......



You should tap those tig ol bitties.
Just keep your hands off yourself for a few days


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 21, 2014)

I've disappointed every girl I've ever been with......  not sure why they kept coming back?  I must have a really good personality....... and morals... yeah that's it personality and morals get you laid


----------



## SFW (May 21, 2014)

Tbjeff said:


> Tramadol is non narcotic and a fucking joke



It works on the opiate receptors. Shits decent @ 100-200 range. Addictive as fuck btw.


----------



## SFW (May 21, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Should I hammer this?.......




Looks good. Big rack, probably takes it in the pooper. Go for it!


----------



## SFW (May 21, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> RAPEADROL MAX FTW...
> 
> Did you even have a chubby... did you try to duffle bag it in at least


Semi chub yes. Went limp and Had to squeeze the base like a vice grip just to keep the head inside. 
I blame dbol for the back pumps which made me had to abuse drugs in the first place. i should leave a negative review on angies list about Z.


----------



## Tesla (May 21, 2014)

SFW said:


> Looks good. Big rack, probably takes it in the pooper. Go for it!



Met on FB...........We've been chatting alot and she owns a cafe.....She told me she's awesome in bed.......I need some "C" to be at my best performance...She pulls no punches...Says she just broke up with some knob and wants it...She loves Merlot too....Could be the perfect storm.


----------



## Tbjeff (May 21, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Met on FB...........We've been chatting alot and she owns a cafe.....She told me she's awesome in bed.......I need some "C" to be at my best performance...She pulls no punches...Says she just broke up with some knob and wants it...She loves Merlot too....Could be the perfect storm.



How about some MOAR pics for jeffy?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 21, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Met on FB...........We've been chatting alot and she owns a cafe.....She told me she's awesome in bed.......I need some "C" to be at my best performance...She pulls no punches...Says she just broke up with some knob and wants it...She loves Merlot too....Could be the perfect storm.




Just have some over nighted to you from purchase peptides.


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Should I hammer this?.......I'm outta "C" and I don't want to disappoint.......



She looks built for hammering, go for it.


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2014)




----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2014)

SFW said:


> Ap on tramadol =
> 
> Took 150 mgs, even with the gears i was semi. But figured things would get better. Felt all nice and bonded, commenced foreplay, etc. she started getting drenched, wanted it in her and demanded i mount her. And then...womp, sorry. Now she thinks im not into her. Or queer. Gonna have to o.d. on test and cialis and strangle her with her own panties.



Rookie mistake, they give that shit to guys with hair triggers...telling you l-arginine should be all you need and if you do need to get a fleshlight for LHJO so you get full stimulation like a vag....common sense really.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Should I hammer this?.......I'm outta "C" and I don't want to disappoint.......



Your a fag if you don't destroy that


----------



## IronAddict (May 22, 2014)




----------



## SFW (May 22, 2014)

You's never been tempted to slin-pin your shaved taint with 1/2 ml of tren?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2014)

SFW said:


> You's never been tempted to slin-pin your shaved taint with 1/2 ml of tren?



Bell-end yes but not taint, I don't have an appropriate mirror


----------



## CG (May 22, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Bell-end yes but not taint, I don't have an appropriate mirror



Forward facimg camera on your phone!!!

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## IronAddict (May 23, 2014)

SFW said:


> You's never been tempted to slin-pin your shaved taint with 1/2 ml of tren?



Tempted and gave in cause I needed a new place to pin, but there was such a pinch, brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 23, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Met on FB...........We've been chatting alot and she owns a cafe.....She told me she's awesome in bed.......I need some "C" to be at my best performance...She pulls no punches...Says she just broke up with some knob and wants it...She loves Merlot too....Could be the perfect storm.



Damn!  If she digs tri-tips and Guns N Roses, you might wanna go head and propose.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 23, 2014)

SFW said:


> It works on the opiate receptors. Shits decent @ 100-200 range. Addictive as fuck btw.


Werd.  My 2nd wife used to take it for headaches.  Eventually it stopped working, so her doc rx'd her tabs.  Then those stopped working.  Shit seems to make things worse for everyone who takes it long term.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 23, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Should I hammer this?.......I'm outta "C" and I don't want to disappoint.......


What kinda answer do you think you're gonna get here?  I'd check a few gas stations.  They got shit like libigrow, Stiff Nights, and all kinds of stuff to get you hard that's about as good as Vit C.  But, some of it has stimulants in it that will keep you awake till 5am after you AP.


----------



## Tesla (May 23, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn!  If she digs tri-tips and Guns N Roses, you might wanna go head and propose.



Werd!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn!  If she digs tri-tips and Guns N Roses, you might wanna go head and propose.



Tan, titties and sips merlot. Wonder if she backdoar?


----------



## SFW (May 25, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> What kinda answer do you think you're gonna get here?  I'd check a few gas stations.  They got shit like libigrow, Stiff Nights, and all kinds of stuff to get you hard that's about as good as Vit C.  But, if it has stimulants in it that will keep you awake till 5am after you AP.



The best otc shit i ever used was Yohimbe. Its no joke. Gets you hard yeah but you end up with fight or flight. Al may end up strangling her if she says no to his anal advances.


----------



## Tbjeff (May 25, 2014)

Anal or strangulation, what would you choose?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2014)

Tbjeff said:


> Anal or strangulation, what would you choose?



Used together you'll be unstoppable


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 25, 2014)

Tbjeff said:


> Anal or strangulation, what would you choose?


Hard to say.  Anal is fun, but strangling the bitch is awfully fun also.  If she let me go backdoor, I'd prolly choke her out by surprise afterward.


----------



## Tbjeff (May 25, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hard to say.  Anal is fun, but strangling the bitch is awfully fun also.  If she let me go backdoor, I'd prolly strangle her by surprise afterward.



It's not rape if you say surprise, right?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 25, 2014)

Tbjeff said:


> It's not rape if you say surprise, right?


  If she's there willingly, it's not rape.


----------



## Tbjeff (May 25, 2014)

Aw, fuck, you gaiz over on IMF. Why didn't I come over earlier? Forgive me father, for I have fucking sinned.


----------



## maniclion (May 25, 2014)

Rear naked choke hold for the win!


----------



## SFW (May 25, 2014)

or...







either way


----------



## SFW (May 25, 2014)

We may need a separate anal/strangle thread.










Ill post it in Open chat and see if curt lets it fly


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2014)

Label them as ASF members! It will be golden!


----------



## Tbjeff (May 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Label them as ASF members! It will be golden!



Only if you accept my gainz


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2014)

Tbjeff said:


> Only if you accept my gainz



Jeffy now you know where the real shit goes down .... On the clean thread gdi!


----------



## Tbjeff (May 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Jeffy now you know where the real shit goes down .... On the clean thread gdi!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 29, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> What kinda answer do you think you're gonna get here? I'd check a few gas stations. They got shit like libigrow, Stiff Nights, and all kinds of stuff to get you hard that's about as good as Vit C. But, some of it has stimulants in it that will keep you awake till 5am after you AP.



Speaking of C, etc. I got an email that Sten was having a big sale w/ super cheap prices.  Was thinking of grabbing a few things.  What's the latest word on if they're good to go or bunk? ANSWER ME GDI!!!!!!!!


----------



## CG (May 29, 2014)

Lol I forgot about them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 29, 2014)

SFW said:


> We may need a separate anal/strangle thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tesla (May 29, 2014)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Speaking of C, etc. I got an email that Sten was having a big sale w/ super cheap prices.  Was thinking of grabbing a few things.  What's the latest word on if they're good to go or bunk? ANSWER ME GDI!!!!!!!!



I'd say NO!!!!   Underdosed big time...........Triple dose it if you go there!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2014)

Tesla said:


> I'd say NO!!!!   Underdosed big time...........Triple dose it if you go there!!!



^^^ this!!! But their clen is of the wall


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 29, 2014)

I'd be ordering clean and clomid. Anyone have any experience with their clo?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2014)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I'd be ordering clean and clomid. Anyone have any experience with their clo?



Only nb fag Jews use clomid ... Cruise n blast goddamit!


----------



## Tesla (May 29, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Only nb fag Jews use clomid ... Cruise n blast goddamit!



I'm nb fag Jew......On Nolva right now!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2014)

Tesla said:


> I'm nb fag Jew......On Nolva right now!!



But you're a very handsome man


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 29, 2014)

So, no one can vouch for Stens clomid?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2014)

Never used it but there AIs did the job


----------



## independent (May 30, 2014)

Tesla said:


> I'm nb fag Jew......On Nolva right now!!



Pct or gyno?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 30, 2014)

SCOAR!  GYCH!  Oardering some clomid and clen today.



theCaptn' said:


> Never used it but there AIs did the job


----------



## Tesla (May 30, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pct or gyno?



Lol PCT!!!  Never had Gyno before!!  Lucky I guess


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 30, 2014)

Alphonse is officially jinxed.  *coffee*


----------



## SFW (May 30, 2014)

Never had a problem with chemone products. Every other place, yes. 90 a bottle for letro but its legit. never a question with their chems. They seem to actually test their shit prior to selling it.


----------



## Tesla (May 30, 2014)

SFW said:


> Never had a problem with chemone products. Every other place, yes. 90 a bottle for letro but its legit. never a question with their chems. They seem to actually test their shit prior to selling it.



Werd...they are legit fer sure!!!!!!  I'm a cheap ass and just ordered "C" from Purity Solutions...Probably have to triple dose it.


----------



## SFW (May 30, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Werd...they are legit fer sure!!!!!!  I'm a cheap ass and just ordered "C" from Purity Solutions...Probably have to triple dose it.


Well for C its easy to tell if its legit really fast.

Bunk AI on the other hand, a month later and there i was with huge, rocking tits. Thank GOD letro works to reverse that shit.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 30, 2014)

Alphonse, you get away from Great White c? I tried some out and it seemed pretty decent.


----------



## Tesla (May 31, 2014)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Alphonse, you get away from Great White c? I tried some out and it seemed pretty decent.



No, I still use GW........It's just that Purity has 30 ml of "C" for $15 right now......Had to pull the trigger!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2014)

Tesla said:


> No, I still use GW........It's just that Purity has 30 ml of "C" for $15 right now......Had to pull the trigger!!



5ml to achieve wood??


----------



## Tesla (May 31, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> 5ml to achieve wood??


----------



## SFW (May 31, 2014)

I heard about a pastor getting busted in a prostitution sting the other day and they reported that he was carrying injectable viagra. All i can think about now is...Which one of our stinky euro trash muslim sponsors are carrying this shit?


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 31, 2014)

all fags...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 1, 2014)

https://m.livingsocial.com/deals/11...content=862&utm_medium=email&utm_source=blast

Anyone ever try these things? Seems like it'd be nice in the gym, especially if you're on tren at the time. I Googled it and came across a news broadcast thathad a runner in Texas try it and found it to be legit. Seems cheap enough to give it a whirl. In other news, GW vitamin c is on sale! Moar wood!


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2014)

Ive got a great source for pharm grade c. I find pharm grade c is much smoother with less sides. I have been using cem vit c and can only use 5mgs, if i use more my eyes hurt. I think its way overdosed.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 1, 2014)

I've used the real deal at full strength multiple times and the only side was nasal congestion. Wood was frequent and random, more than any research brand I've tried. At the time I had a gf that worked in a doctor's office and could grab samples of c,v and levitra. Good times!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 1, 2014)

I'll give a review of Purity "C" when I get it tomorrow.....I'll dose it at a regular dose at first.....Then add to it if needed....for $15 I had to give it a shot!! When they were Innovative Peptides it was the shit....We'll see!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 1, 2014)

Best OTC ever was old school Stamina Rx and the original formula of Aspire by PAL. Will and I were cool with the main rep from PAL because of our Paravol logs so he would give us free shit a lot of times. The good old days! They went out of bidness, I read.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2014)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Best OTC ever was old school Stamina Rx and the original formula of Aspire by PAL. Will and I were cool with the main rep from PAL because of our Paravol logs so he would give us free shit a lot of times. The good old days! They went out of bidness, I read.



I hear the dea shut em down for selling inj Viagra to pedophile pastors apparently


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 1, 2014)

They did get a cease and desist letter saying Aspire tested positive for analogues of v. Seemed moar like c to me. Definitely wasn't some damn herb lol. That was the shit.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 2, 2014)

BTW, GW still has their sale live. It was supposed to end yesterday at 5 and I forgot about it. Still was able to scoar a 20 buck vitamin c, 60 mls. If anyone needs some, that's a sweet price.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2014)

No way. $20 for 60 ml. Damm. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah, quick weekend sale. Still up though.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 2, 2014)

Dig this!  So like it was all time for my weekly maintenance shot of Test E.  But, I ain't got no 3ccx1.5" darts.  But, I just happened to find a slin pin that I'd used to bang smack with a month or so ago, fully in tact; no blood in the end or nothing.  So, I'm all like "hmmm should I even try?"  I said fuck it.  I popped that fukker in and drawed out the oil.  It took for ever, but I finally got the whole tube filled with 1cc of Test E.  I poked that fukker into my delt, no pain or nothing like you usually get from a regular 23g.  It might actually be better from the 1cc weekly maintenance dose.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2014)

I slin pin my tren all the time. Get a normal dart and fill it, get you slins and pull out the plungers and fill them from the back end.

Oh, a don't be a dirty junkie!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 2, 2014)

You do have to push the plunger harder but still way less pain.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2014)

Meh you can hit all your small muscle groups with slins painlessly


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2014)

I have very little pain with 25g

Draw with 20's and shoot with 25's.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2014)

Slin pins are a waste of time. Buy 1ml syringes and use a 20g to draw with then switch to a 27g x 1/2 pin. You can load mulitple pin by just leaving the draw needle in the vial, this way youre not poking the stopper too much. Im a fucking genius.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2014)

Lol I draw 5cc at a time


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol I draw 5cc at a time



My way is still faster and more sanitary.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> My way is still faster and more sanitary.



Yeah we don't get 1ml barrels, and I clean my hands with jizz


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah we don't get 1ml barrels, and I clean my hands with jizz



Jizz is sterile, ive never got an infection from ingesting it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Jizz is sterile, ive never got an infection from ingesting it.



Just don't get pozzed


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 3, 2014)

Alphonse, how was the vitamin c you oardered?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 3, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I slin pin my tren all the time. Get a normal dart and fill it, get you slins and pull out the plungers and fill them from the back end.
> 
> Oh, a don't be a dirty junkie!


Werd.  I couldn't even tell I'd pinned the next day.  I wasn't being a dirty junkie neither.  This was one that I hadn't shared with anyone else. lol


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2014)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Alphonse, how was the vitamin c you oardered?



Not as good as GW or Evolution..........Just need to double dose it.........That's probably why it was $15.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2014)

I practically break my index finger trying to push oil thru a 25g.........How the fuck do u get it thru a Slin??


----------



## CG (Jun 4, 2014)

Idk moe.  Something about leaving a pin in the vial doesn't flush with me.  I was using the same pin to draw with and changing the barrel a few different times, but I always end up sore with what I can imagine is a minor infection


Now I just draw with a 25 1/2 in and shoot with the same one, no probs, probably building scar tissue tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2014)

Pinns are cheap as fuck...........Just buy 20g with 3ml barrel to draw and 25g pinns with no Barrel to switch out and call it a day


----------



## CG (Jun 4, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Pinns are cheap as fuck...........Just buy 20g with 3ml barrel to draw and 25g pinns with no Barrel to switch out and call it a day



The Judaism  is strong in me..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2014)

Tesla said:


> I practically break my index finger trying to push oil thru a 25g.........How the fuck do u get it thru a Slin??



It has a narrower circumference therefore it requires less pressure to push the oil despite the smaller needle gauge.

5cc barrels are fucking tough, try the difference btw a 3cc and a 5cc - even with 2ml!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2014)

Got some slins laying around...might have to try it!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2014)

Bunch of uphill gardening Jew rapists round here


----------



## SFW (Jun 4, 2014)

Tesla said:


> I practically break my index finger trying to push oil thru a 25g.........How the fuck do u get it thru a Slin??



Try pushing 50 mls of Test e and then another 50 mls of Tren e through several whatman filters. Took me 30 mins of constant pushing. If it werent for all the cat strangling, it would of taken much longer.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2014)

SFW said:


> Try pushing 50 mls of Test e and then another 50 mls of Tren e through several whatman filters. Took me 30 mins of constant pushing. If it werent for all the cat strangling, it would of taken much longer.



Only to find out the 10 ml rig you got isn't a locking rig so.you have to hold the gd whatmans with a up wards pressure or you blow 10 ml of oil on the countertop. When your done there isnt a tick mark left on the 10 ml and you know that lhjo is out of the question for at least 24 hours


----------



## maniclion (Jun 4, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Bunch of uphill gardening Jew rapists round here



You're the jackass pulling our plows...


----------



## independent (Jun 5, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> It has a narrower circumference therefore it requires less pressure to push the oil despite the smaller needle gauge.
> 
> 5cc barrels are fucking tough, try the difference btw a 3cc and a 5cc - even with 2ml!



Exactly. I tried a 27g on a 3ml barrel and it wasst easy.  1ml barrels work perfect.


----------



## SFW (Jun 5, 2014)

Ag needs a gear contest. They never seem to go well though.

I was thinking a most vascular cawk contest. Winner gets proviron or viagra?  lets see if steelgear will sponsor this.


----------



## SFW (Jun 5, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Only to find out the 10 ml rig you got isn't a locking rig so.you have to hold the gd whatmans with a up wards pressure or you blow 10 ml of oil on the countertop. When your done there isnt a tick mark left on the 10 ml and you know that lhjo is out of the question for at least 24 hours




Lol i used a Giant 60cc thinking it would be "faster" instead of constantly refilling a 10. Worst mistake ever. At full kung fu grip it was still dripping like a slow I.V. The Lactic acid def hindered my lhjo abilities for several hours.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 5, 2014)

Starting some Sten clen tomorrow. We'llsee if I feel like Tyrone Biggums by noon. "I smoke rocks, Joe Rogan."


----------



## maniclion (Jun 6, 2014)

I got blow jobs from a 12 year old...   




When I was 12, she begged me to do it


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hijo de puuutaaaa. esta sitio sigue igual, full of cabrones.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2014)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Hijo de puuutaaaa. esta sitio sigue igual, full of cabrones.



Yeah!!.....


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 6, 2014)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Hijo de puuutaaaa. esta sitio sigue igual, full of cabrones.



Negged...


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 7, 2014)

Tried out a sweet potato pancake and waffle mix today. I wasn't sure how it'd taste but it was pretty damn good and also healthy. Has sweet potato and sorghum flour, hemp, chia, flax meal, etc.  Made by Zemas Madhouse Foods if you wanna check it out.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 7, 2014)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Tried out a sweet potato pancake and waffle mix today. I wasn't sure how it'd taste but it was pretty damn good and also healthy. Has sweet potato and sorghum flour, hemp, chia, flax meal, etc.  Made by Zemas Madhouse Foods if you wanna check it out.



That sounds pretty phuquin good!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 7, 2014)

Definitely good. Forgot it has quinoa flour too. The recipe called for adding milk,an egg, vanilla extract and maple syrup. I used a sugar free syrup. Good shit.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 7, 2014)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Hijo de puuutaaaa. esta sitio sigue igual, full of cabrones.



Burrito taco enchilada frijoles frijoles nachos gringo, el irono mago labso,


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 7, 2014)

Yo quiero Taco Bell. Drop the chalupa.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 7, 2014)

Dead as hell here. Must be a pride parade going on.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Burrito taco enchilada frijoles frijoles nachos gringo, el irono mago labso,



I Si your espanol and raise your Yiddish!


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## maniclion (Jun 7, 2014)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Hijo de puuutaaaa. esta sitio sigue igual, full of cabrones.



?Chupa mi verga?  Just the tip...


----------



## SFW (Jun 8, 2014)

@ 2:20


----------



## SFW (Jun 8, 2014)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Hijo de puuutaaaa. esta sitio sigue igual, full of cabrones.



http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/deporthialeahchico305


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2014)

SFW said:


> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/deporthialeahchico305








Lmao!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 9, 2014)

^ that's great as hell!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 15, 2014)

Place up and died!


----------



## SFW (Jun 19, 2014)

Based on DRSE/Facebook intel:

Adam is on the mother of all smack benders.

Tosh is busy smoking hotdogs. (no homo)

Al committed suicide after a botched PCT.

Chico was finally deported back to Peru.

I am recovering from an infected taint after pinning actual tranny urine.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2014)

What's Sloot doing .... Wait... DONT EVER FUCKING SPEAK TO ME AGAIN


----------



## CG (Jun 19, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> What's Sloot doing .... Wait... DONT EVER FUCKING SPEAK TO ME AGAIN



Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jun 20, 2014)

PCT blows!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah i don't even know y u bother with it. 30-50 bucks for a vial of T enan which will last u 10 weeks @ trt dosage. Cheaper than a serm. Unless ur trying to have kids?


----------



## CG (Jun 22, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Done nothin but travel for work and bourbon.  Fat drunk and sad occasionally
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jun 22, 2014)

SFW said:


> Yeah i don't even know y u bother with it. 30-50 bucks for a vial of T enan which will last u 10 weeks @ trt dosage. Cheaper than a serm. Unless ur trying to have kids?



Heavyiron  did it..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2014)

One break coming up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 24, 2014)

How much letro will i need a day if i decide to run 1.5 grms of T a week with 50-60 Mgs of dbol ed? currently getting by with a 2.5 tab every week, split up into pieces. Gdi i need answers!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 24, 2014)

SFW said:


> How much letro will i need a day if i decide to run 1.5 grms of T a week with 50-60 Mgs of dbol ed? currently getting by with a 2.5 tab every week, split up into pieces. Gdi i need answers!



I hate ais. A 2.5 tab split in quads eod worked for me with a gram of test, 700 mg mast prop, and 7 mg of mtr. And i was titty free.


----------



## independent (Jun 24, 2014)

I love tits.


----------



## SFW (Jun 24, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> A 2.5 tab split in quads eod worked for me with a gram of test, *700 mg mast prop*, and 7 mg of mtr. And i was titty free.



I wonder if ill get away with eod. Do you think Maybe the mast was helping as well??


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 24, 2014)

SFW said:


> I wonder if ill get away with eod. Do you think Maybe the mast was helping as well??



I do... although I haven't had the balls to do it, i was thinking about doing maybe 500 mg test, 250 deca and like 700 mg mast prop and go sans AI.  i hate AIs and try to get away with as little as possible.

My real problem is that I'm a horny mfker and add proviron or masteron in the mix and there's a legit chance I might start raping.  Cats first but asain men and women should be locking there doors


----------



## SFW (Jun 24, 2014)

> i hate AIs and try to get away with as little as possible.



Me too. But after full blown gyno, I cant take chances. Took me almost 2 months of hell to get rid of the shit. Had to come off of injectables and i ran straight halotestin and high dosed Letro. I Cried myself to sleep several times cursing Twist and his Purchase peptide bastards.


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2014)

If knob strangling was a crime, you fuckers would be under the jail!!


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2014)

SFW said:


> If knob strangling was a crime, you fuckers would be under the jail!!



2x ed till completion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Jun 26, 2014)

If you're not a knob GTFO of the CT!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Buzzard (Jun 27, 2014)

I have truly missed you LHJO knob stranglers.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2014)

Jebus all the illegal immigrants are coming out to play!


----------



## SFW (Jun 28, 2014)

My lunestas came through. Which means i can run ungodly amounts of tren soon. I may even end up with bigger pipes than Al this cycle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2014)

hope these pipes are clean


----------



## independent (Jun 28, 2014)

So who here likes performing oral sex on a woman when he has a tampon string dangling?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2014)

i imagine not many


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2014)

I have..... But not in a horrible way, and it was late in the red cycle. And I was so fucking high I didn't care. Plus I strangled her after seeking advice from SFW.


----------



## SFW (Jun 29, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> So who here likes performing oral sex on a woman when he has a tampon string dangling?



I have no issues with this. Ive pulled a few out with my teeth. Then came up to show her my work, like an exited puppy bringing his mistress a squeak toy.


----------



## independent (Jun 29, 2014)

SFW said:


> I have no issues with this. Ive pulled a few out with my teeth. Then came up to show her my work, like an exited puppy bringing his mistress a squeak toy.



The wife needed to get off so i took care of business.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 29, 2014)

No big whoop if you just concentrate on and make the berry tingle...

I would never, ah, who am I kidding!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 3, 2014)

Hell with that.  I've AP'd on occasion during hummer week but not often.  Wouldn't go down at all then.


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2014)

1 am chest training. Pre game with propylhexedrine and bronkaid.....


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2014)

Buncha lame ass kneegrows squawking over the same gay ass shit.

Fucking Kill yourselfs

This Sust i have (100 Prop, 100 PP, 100 Enth) hurts like a mother fucker. Who wants to try this shit?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2014)

Saney said:


> Buncha lame ass kneegrows squawking over the same gay ass shit.
> 
> Fucking Kill yourselfs
> 
> This Sust i have (100 Prop, 100 PP, 100 Enth) hurts like a mother fucker. Who wants to try this shit?



And you're back cause you love this shit 

Fuck off and write that <3 felt apology you owe me and all is forgiven.


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> And you're back cause you love this shit
> 
> Fuck off and write that <3 felt apology you owe me and all is forgiven.




I don't owe your gay ass shit. If anything, it's the other way around. Either way, Idgaf.

Everybody here is still small as fuck with the exception to that Bipolar Ex-Richard Gears midget.

Pathetic


----------



## SFW (Jul 5, 2014)

You french fucking faggot! 

<3


----------



## independent (Jul 5, 2014)

Heavyiron sent me some bunk vit c. Shits gonna get real soon.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 5, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Heavyiron sent me some bunk vit c. Shits gonna get real soon.


----------



## SFW (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks to the Captn's Qabalah magick and Jewish mysticism, i will soon be running a sponsored journal in the abaXen subforum. Due to His Rabbinical persuasion akin to Maimonides himself, abaXen will be hand delivering a sheep-skin bag full of Manna, sterons, sterols, kosher oils and ground foreskins for me to consume until i acquire a Samson-like physique. My journal will consist of photos of my circumsized member, close up taint shots under fluorescent lighting, Labwork from an Israeli lab and videos of me strangling hamite prostitutes while praising Baal.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm gonna pull some strings and hook you up with some Murr... Perfect narcotic for pre-strangulation


----------



## CG (Jul 8, 2014)

SFW said:


> Thanks to the Captn's Qabalah magick and Jewish mysticism, i will soon be running a sponsored journal in the abaXen subforum. Due to His Rabbinical persuasion akin to Maimonides himself, abaXen will be hand delivering a sheep-skin bag full of Manna, sterons, sterols, kosher oils and ground foreskins for me to consume until i acquire a Samson-like physique. My journal will consist of photos of my circumsized member, close up taint shots under fluorescent lighting, Labwork from an Israeli lab and videos of me strangling hamite prostitutes while praising Baal.



More exciting then when I open a package and find out I didn't receive canola oil..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jul 8, 2014)

Hmmm i just won 5 amps of Injectable Ephedrine. Mother of God.....Do i...Do i pin my taint with it or??


----------



## CG (Jul 8, 2014)

SFW said:


> Hmmm i just won 5 amps of Injectable Ephedrine. Mother of God.....Do i...Do i pin my taint with it or??



Inj ephedrine? Oh you mean speed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jul 8, 2014)

http://alvgear.com/ephedrine-osel


----------



## CG (Jul 8, 2014)

SFW said:


> http://alvgear.com/ephedrine-osel



Suspect as fuck, drink it first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jul 8, 2014)

Whats the worst that could happen? I got these in case i freak out....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## independent (Jul 9, 2014)

So i got some tren e coming, are the effects the same as ace? I only ran 200mgs of ace a week and it was very good.l


----------



## Saney (Jul 9, 2014)

200 ace? you fucking turkey

Injectable Ephedrine? wtf? Pics of Taint injectiong or it didn't happen.

Had another abortion. Gears must be bunk if i'm knocking up hoe after hoe... 

Out of Valtrex. Need to steal some from the tranny i was banging.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2014)

the only thing my arby is getting is a gentle massage while I furiously masturbate with my fleshlight. 

my fleshlight wounds have healed nicely... thanks for asking you pricks


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 9, 2014)

Injectible ephedrine sounds like a bad time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Injectible ephedrine sounds like a bad time.



Sounds like a junkies wet dream


----------



## independent (Jul 9, 2014)

Saney said:


> 200 ace? you fucking turkey
> 
> Injectable Ephedrine? wtf? Pics of Taint injectiong or it didn't happen.
> 
> ...



Honestly the effects were profound. Also it was fda gmp approved so its not like the bunk shit you run.


----------



## SFW (Jul 9, 2014)

You've injected ephed moe ? was it intramusc or subq ?


----------



## CG (Jul 10, 2014)

SFW said:


> You've injected ephed moe ? was it intramusc or subq ?


He was talkin bout that kosher god see all gmp who fda tren


----------



## CG (Jul 10, 2014)

SFW said:


> Whats the worst that could happen? I got these in case i freak out....


How strong are those? I used to borrow them from the mrs back in the mdma/nose candy days,  sure do help you slow down when youre done


----------



## SFW (Jul 10, 2014)

.5 i believe. I popped 4 today. Felt nice. Threw in two tylenol 3's for good measure. Small glass of vino on the side. Felt nice.


----------



## CG (Jul 10, 2014)

SFW said:


> .5 i believe. I popped 4 today. Felt nice. Threw in two tylenol 3's for good measure. Small glass of vino on the side. Felt nice.



Damn.. What gears are you running right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2014)

SFW said:


> .5 i believe. I popped 4 today. Felt nice. Threw in two tylenol 3's for good measure. Small glass of vino on the side. Felt nice.



Holy Son of Abraham!


----------



## SFW (Jul 11, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Damn.. What gears are you running right now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Test E.


----------



## Saney (Jul 11, 2014)

SFW said:


> Test E.



That would explain your recent small'ness


----------



## SFW (Jul 11, 2014)

This is unfortunately true. 

But I heard you were fatter than ever now. Please put these rumors to rest by posting a current pic of your physique. Full nude, with hands cupped over your junk. Will you comply? i think u should be 3 day banned if you refuse!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2014)

Saney said:


> That would explain your recent small'ness



Just come back to the CT and stop being a dickwad. I only want an envelope of pubes.


----------



## Saney (Jul 11, 2014)

SFW said:


> This is unfortunately true.
> 
> But I heard you were fatter than ever now. Please put these rumors to rest by posting a current pic of your physique. Full nude, with hands cupped over your junk. Will you comply? i think u should be 3 day banned if you refuse!




yea, like 247lbs fat.. not the fattest ever, but def some chub. I need someone to do a Test Run on something i have. Who better than SFW?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2014)

Saney said:


> I need someone to do a Test Run on something i have. Who better than SFW?



Or me....


----------



## SFW (Jul 11, 2014)

I nominate alpha alphonse. I Will be using abaxen exclusively soon.


----------



## Saney (Jul 11, 2014)

Yea sure whatever


----------



## SFW (Jul 13, 2014)

who has pof? someone pm her 

http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=77765158


----------



## Tesla (Jul 13, 2014)

SFW said:


> who has pof? someone pm her
> 
> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=77765158


----------



## Saney (Jul 13, 2014)

Sust 300 (100mg Propionate, 100mg Phenylpropionate, 100mg Enanthate) 

Think you can handle that?


----------



## SFW (Jul 13, 2014)

what is the ratio of tranny urine? i like at least 8% in all my canolas.


----------



## Saney (Jul 13, 2014)

SFW said:


> what is the ratio of tranny urine? i like at least 8% in all my canolas.



Unfortunately, 0%. And MCT oil is used. Not Canola. 

My apologies, sir.


----------



## independent (Jul 13, 2014)

Saney said:


> Sust 300 (100mg Propionate, 100mg Phenylpropionate, 100mg Enanthate)
> 
> Think you can handle that?



Nice blend.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2014)

Saney said:


> Unfortunately, 0%. And MCT oil is used. Not Canola.
> 
> My apologies, sir.



Nice carrier oil


----------



## Tesla (Jul 13, 2014)

I can certainly handle that mah good knigglet!!


----------



## Saney (Jul 14, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Nice blend.



I designed it myself



theCaptn' said:


> Nice carrier oil



I only use the best



Tesla said:


> I can certainly handle that mah good knigglet!!



And of course you can. you're a big boy. However two of my ppl said it hurts like a MF lol Next batch will be 75 prop and 75 pp and 150 enth


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 14, 2014)

SFW said:


> who has pof? someone pm her
> 
> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=77765158




I LOLed when it refers to  "eye color".  singular, plural, wtf?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 14, 2014)

Saney said:


> And of course you can. you're a big boy. However two of my ppl said it hurts like a MF lol Next batch will be 75 prop and 75 pp and 150 enth



fuck man we have some pars fellas still around... .cant hurt as much as his shit... or anal rape


----------



## Tesla (Jul 14, 2014)

I had to cut GenX's Prop with Grapeseed oil. Shit hurt like fuck.

Tell ur kniggs to cut it with Grapeseed...problem solved.


----------



## SFW (Jul 20, 2014)

http://www.shemaleroulette.com/


----------



## Tbjeff (Jul 20, 2014)

^^ fuck yeah


----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2014)

SFW said:


> http://www.shemaleroulette.com/



had lube and tissues ready and all i got were ugly women with no cawks.....


----------



## maniclion (Jul 21, 2014)

Griffith said:


> had lube and tissues ready and all i got were ugly women with no cawks.....



Can't even win a chick with a dick on a roulette site dedicated to them.... Your life, I don't want it....


----------



## CG (Jul 21, 2014)

maniclion said:


> Can't even win a chick with a dick on a roulette site dedicated to them.... Your life, I don't want it....



Won't load on iPhone. I'm out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jul 21, 2014)

In other nuze: looks like I got beat on an order, been waiting 2 weeks and I'm hearing of other guys that been waiting over a month :-/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> In other nuze: looks like I got beat on an order, been waiting 2 weeks and I'm hearing of other guys that been waiting over a month :-/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Who were the Jews?


----------



## CG (Jul 21, 2014)

My Leaking Grundel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> My Leaking Grundel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They usually come through. You pm'd bonez?


----------



## CG (Jul 22, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> They usually come through. You pm'd bonez?



Him and icon, icon is workin on it for me, and he's personally covering me for the short term actually, solid dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jul 22, 2014)

> Can't even win a chick with a dick on a roulette site dedicated to them.... Your life, I don't want it....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Him and icon, icon is workin on it for me, and he's personally covering me for the short term actually, solid dude



Never seen an issue that wasn't resolved with those guys. So you're a dog pound guys hey? 

Which is the moast ghey:

MLG dog pounders
AMA army deserters
DRSEGE canola garglers
SANEYS mail order pubes


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2014)

Should have ordered from wp.


----------



## vortrit (Jul 22, 2014)

While I live a good life, most of you fags jerk off while watching Swamp People. Disgraceful.


----------



## vortrit (Jul 22, 2014)

All I ask for out of life is my shit not to get deleted, and to have a squeaky clean anus because all of you take turns licking it, but I guess that too much to ask for. Also, I don't like you fuckers ending sentences with prepositions, but I know you are going to.


----------



## CG (Jul 22, 2014)

Saney was always good to me to be honest, wp was quick but international and spensive. Off board ugl I used was ok, tek was good till I got some bunk tren, and my local brewery had WAY underdosed gears and is moar spensive than wp. 

I say underdosed bc I ran out of test e 2 weeks and 2 days ago -600mg/wk- and my dick still works, my man tits haven't come in, and I'm not a sad weepy mess, just a little lethargic and lacking motivation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jul 23, 2014)

Have you tried Dirty Sock Labs?


----------



## SheriV (Jul 23, 2014)

I feel like this is the only thread that has any real potential on the whole site

yet I stay out of it out of some bizarre respect for your mans club

to this I say, fuck you


----------



## SlappyTX (Jul 23, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I feel like this is the only thread that has any real potential on the whole site
> 
> yet I stay out of it out of some bizarre respect for your mans club
> 
> to this I say, fuck you


settle down woman. . .


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 23, 2014)

Saney said:


> Unfortunately, 0%. And MCT oil is used. Not Canola.
> 
> My apologies, sir.



Dem approved used chicken frying oil or GTFO.  That's what all the pros use.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Never seen an issue that wasn't resolved with those guys. So you're a dog pound guys hey?
> 
> Which is the moast ghey:
> 
> ...



well its not DRSEGE. well actually maybe it is


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 23, 2014)

Speaking about women in a men's club, what ever happened to the girl in Colorado?


----------



## Saney (Jul 23, 2014)

SFW said:


> Have you tried Dirty Sock Labs?



Dirty Sock Labs FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jul 23, 2014)

Alan said he wanted something, but he's been MIA.

fucking broke demlets


----------



## vortrit (Jul 25, 2014)

What's up, bitches?


----------



## CG (Jul 25, 2014)

SFW said:


> Have you tried Dirty Sock Labs?



The biggest mistake I ever made was switching away from dirty sock labs..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jul 25, 2014)

Saney said:


> Dirty Sock Labs FTW!!!!!!!



This


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jul 26, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I feel like this is the only thread that has any real potential on the whole site
> 
> yet I stay out of it out of some bizarre respect for your mans club
> 
> to this I say, fuck you



Who let you out of the kitchen ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2014)

Tuna on sale. Bought 40 cans of Tuna.

Current weight: 244lbs. Goal weight 220lbs. Chemo helps drop weight. 

Merlot on Tap.

Richard Gears doesn't need my Gears anymore.

McGilf is now a Necrophiliac (banging his ex druggy wife)

Alan is a horrible Black Jack player.

Strip Clubs are a very nice place to score some young whores (they probably all have HIV)

Fuck you all. Have a nice day


----------



## independent (Jul 27, 2014)

Saney said:


> Tuna on sale. Bought 40 cans of Tuna.
> 
> Current weight: 244lbs. Goal weight 220lbs. Chemo helps drop weight.
> 
> ...



All true.


----------



## SFW (Jul 28, 2014)

Is this real life?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 29, 2014)

Go ahead,  forehead!!!


----------



## SheriV (Jul 29, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Who let you out of the kitchen ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




enrique fockerette labs


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 29, 2014)

SFW said:


> Is this real life?



Please troll her and document


----------



## maniclion (Jul 29, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Please troll her and document



She's already a troll...


----------



## SFW (Jul 30, 2014)

Troll her? Nigga im courting that! 

Anyway you guys are mean as fuck! 

if it doesnt workout with her ^ i have a back up plan.....

http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=52297964


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 30, 2014)

SFW said:


> Troll her? Nigga im courting that!
> 
> Anyway you guys are mean as fuck!
> 
> ...



Your POF searches are classic. It's there a mentally disabled/handicapped check box i don't see...

LOL at Diana having an average body. Since when is being in a gd wheel chair average


----------



## SFW (Jul 30, 2014)

Youre all going to hell


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 30, 2014)

SFW said:


> Youre all going to hell



Yep. That's where all the cociane and strippers go.  You in?


----------



## SFW (Aug 1, 2014)

do the strippers have stretch marks?


----------



## independent (Aug 1, 2014)

SFW said:


> do the strippers have stretch marks?



Usually around their crotch.


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2014)

I may be dying


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 2, 2014)

5mg dbol ed Sir. It will slow the wasting process


----------



## SlappyTX (Aug 2, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Yep. That's where all the cociane and strippers go.  You in?


so in. i got the hook up on the blow. . . just sayin'

i got fuckin tiger's blood bro. Slappy aka Sheen2.0


----------



## SFW (Aug 2, 2014)

http://youtu.be/hfd4dhQN5is


----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2014)

SFW said:


> http://youtu.be/hfd4dhQN5is


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> so in. i got the hook up on the blow. . . just sayin'
> 
> i got fuckin tiger's blood bro. Slappy aka Sheen2.0



I did a bunch of shitty yayo the other night.. Still stayed up till 9 am. Took 4oz of makers, 15 mg ambien and 1g of Xanax to take me down lol


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2014)

In other news, I'm trying to get my diet right again.. The better half is suspicious though


----------



## SFW (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Tesla (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## OTG85 (Aug 5, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Your POF searches are classic. It's there a mentally disabled/handicapped check box i don't see...
> 
> LOL at Diana having an average body. Since when is being in a gd wheel chair average



Wifey material.On a plus side you can hide your gear on top the fridge without ever having to worry.


----------



## SFW (Aug 5, 2014)

Tesla said:


>



Sandy was hot.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 5, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Wifey material.On a plus side you can hide your gear on top the fridge without ever having to worry.



And if your rubbing one out and you hear her coming in, you know it's going to take her at least 5-7 minutes to make it up the stairs


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 5, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> And if your rubbing one out and you hear her coming in, you know it's going to take her at least 5-7 minutes to make it up the stairs



Lol I would try to push two in that time frame


----------



## Tesla (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## OTG85 (Aug 7, 2014)

I finally got some slin.I stole it from a diabetic amputee.What is the best way to run it?


----------



## SFW (Aug 8, 2014)

Awesome gym

http://www.stansgym.com/largenosteroids.html


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2014)

FUUUUUCK that^


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2014)

P.s.  Is everyone here still UnJerked?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2014)

Who's been the longest perma cycle? SFW? DieselJimmy?


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 8, 2014)

Berry berry close


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 8, 2014)

Saney said:


> P.s.  Is everyone here still UnJerked?



Everyone but u


----------



## SFW (Aug 8, 2014)

I was trt'ing it this year from late Jan to April. jimmy was probably blasting around that time. Jimmy wins abuser of the year. 

http://youtu.be/xoskJPDbXR0


----------



## independent (Aug 8, 2014)

Ive been trting for 2 years now.


----------



## bmw (Aug 8, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Who's been the longest perma cycle? SFW? DieselJimmy?



I've been on TRT for like 4 years now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm at least 4 years, can't say I've ever honoured TRT doses


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 9, 2014)

My cruise will now consist of deca as well.Deca ftw


----------



## CG (Aug 9, 2014)

2 yrs

Still fat.

But I'm tan.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 10, 2014)

Justa let ya'll know...

http://youtu.be/SB0XgrtHoYY

I'm so Awesome...


----------



## SFW (Aug 10, 2014)

ive been on tren replacement therapy since 08.


----------



## SFW (Aug 10, 2014)

most of y'all don't know. but you can run 200 mgs of tren/wk as andro replacement. no bloat. in theory less prostate issues than test. positive sexual function. geared Jesus told me on a mountain.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...4oCQBg&usg=AFQjCNGuuXsbcj_zB79hboZ1t1ReRdyrGA


----------



## independent (Aug 10, 2014)

SFW said:


> most of y'all don't know. but you can run 200 mgs of tren/wk as andro replacement. no bloat. in theory less prostate issues than test. positive sexual function. geared Jesus told me on a mountain.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...4oCQBg&usg=AFQjCNGuuXsbcj_zB79hboZ1t1ReRdyrGA



Nice. Negged for posting real studies.


----------



## CG (Aug 10, 2014)

There is hope for me


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 10, 2014)

SFW said:


> most of y'all don't know. but you can run 200 mgs of tren/wk as andro replacement. no bloat. in theory less prostate issues than test. positive sexual function. geared Jesus told me on a mountain.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...4oCQBg&usg=AFQjCNGuuXsbcj_zB79hboZ1t1ReRdyrGA



I'm pretty sure std donkey cruised on tren for a while.... But he's an ass


----------



## SFW (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## OTG85 (Aug 10, 2014)

geared jesus temple



SFW said:


> most of y'all don't know. but you can run 200 mgs of tren/wk as andro replacement. no bloat. in theory less prostate issues than test. positive sexual function. geared Jesus told me on a mountain.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...4oCQBg&usg=AFQjCNGuuXsbcj_zB79hboZ1t1ReRdyrGA


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2014)

My Chemo treatments have been going well. Almost completely lost all the small amount of muscle i ever had.. down to 229lbs.. hopefully by then end of August i'll be 199lbs.. then For Halloween i'll dress up as the UnJerked Skeletor


----------



## Tesla (Aug 11, 2014)

My junk is done . Porn status is over.........PCT....worst decision I ever made.

Just a floppy noodle 

Need some Test and Vitamin C


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2014)

Tesla said:


> My junk is done . Porn status is over.........PCT....worst decision I ever made.
> 
> Just a floppy noodle
> 
> Need some Test and Vitamin C



Will probably take a couple more months to fully recover.


----------



## CG (Aug 11, 2014)

If that ever happens to me I'll kill myself, but that's because i am a jerkoff. Looks like Perma-cycle for me


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 11, 2014)

Tesla said:


> My junk is done . Porn status is over.........PCT....worst decision I ever made.
> 
> Just a floppy noodle
> 
> Need some Test and Vitamin C



Haha I did that a few months ago.My cock was only getting 75% hard and dying mid session. I freaked out after two months and went back on.


----------



## SFW (Aug 11, 2014)

*Gears for life!






*_Which wont be long because of all the stress on my heart, liver, kidneys, digestive track and so forth. _


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 11, 2014)

Word if I die I want to be buried shirtless and my coffin will be a old tanning bed.Plus blurry me with my stash.Geared jesus will not be happy if I show up gearless.


----------



## SFW (Aug 12, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> my coffin will be a old tanning bed.



Lol


----------



## CG (Aug 12, 2014)

SFW said:


> *Gears for death!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## SFW (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2014)

^^^^ Like ^^^^


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice eyes!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 15, 2014)

saney negged me for posting in the CT with less than a 1000 posts.........


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2014)

I think i forgot how to neg ppl.. 

Also, skank in the pic seems to have her shit crossed up lol She'd be lucky if i'd even pee on her


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 15, 2014)

it stung at the time........


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2014)

Tren only cycles. They're all the rage in Milan


----------



## ROID (Aug 15, 2014)

You are so fashion forward. My cycle is already uncool

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## SFW (Aug 15, 2014)

When this blast is over, im gonna cruise on 10mgs of Dbol. and by over, i mean in a coma. I have left instructions for someone to jam a dbol tablet down my feeding tube once a day until i awaken. Might be a month, might be a year. but when i wake up, ill still be anabolic with minimal facial wasting.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2014)

Get them eased into your pooper by an obliging male nurse.


----------



## SFW (Aug 16, 2014)

Youre right. Much better absorption that way. GYCH!


----------



## Saney (Aug 17, 2014)

Decided to take SFW's advice and Cruise on 400mg of Tren E EW. That's right. NO Test. Fuck it.

This is what i call the Chemo Cycle or Never have Libido again cycle... w/e as long as i'm jerked, who needs vagina? or Tranny anus?


Btw, i finally met a tranny... and we did the deed. 

Clean Thread story time?


----------



## CG (Aug 17, 2014)

Story!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 17, 2014)

Forgot to mention, also using 50mg winny ED..

Need to get to 199lbs so i can go dressed at Skeletor for the Halloween party


----------



## maniclion (Aug 17, 2014)

Saney said:


> Forgot to mention, also using 50mg winny ED..
> 
> Need to get to 199lbs so i can go dressed at Skeletor for the Halloween party



Who'll be your He-Man?

http://youtu.be/J8DM_w36uro


----------



## SFW (Aug 17, 2014)

Saney said:


> Clean Thread story time?



Absolutely.


----------



## CG (Aug 18, 2014)

Waitin for saney's story 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blergs. (Aug 18, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> You need to be erect to penetrate the anus, however *you need to be flacid to urinate.*
> 
> I suggest you 1) penetrate said anus 2) donkey puch back of head to knock out victim 3) allow penis to become flaccid 4) urinate in anus 5) celebrate said foul act by posting on the clean thread
> 
> ...



I dont, only issue is hitting the wall or ceiling lol. srsly i didnt know others need to be soft to pee.... i piss hard all the time, specially during long sex sessions or when i wake up...  am i alone?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 18, 2014)

You can piss when hard. Can't piss when your nearing a state of ejactulation.


----------



## SFW (Aug 18, 2014)

I piss hard all the time. Sometimes hunched over the bowl quasi moto style but when im feeling less limber, i just slide the shower doors open and let loose. 

Anyone remember josephs tales of shitting in the shower? lol


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2014)

SFW said:


> Absolutely.





Cgrant said:


> Waitin for saney's story




Ok. So i was on POF (SFW's favorite place to find fat lame whores like the last one who had a relative in the Latin Kings and sent him anus winking videos which SFW was so kindly to share with myself) and this hot ass bitch hits me up. Fucking pretty as hell, nice ass, long legs, beautiful girl. I was like "damn!" So i read this Sloots profile and found out the bitch was a tranny.. well by the time i learned of that, i was already rock hard.. so fuck it.. we exchanged numbers and texted a little.. bitch finally called me and her voice sounded more feminine than any female I've ever spoken to; had a hard time believing that. Anyhow, found out this bitch lives like 5mins from my house. "She" invited me over to meet and chill and talk about w/e. So I accepted (duh).

So i pull up at this whores house. Fucking sloot lives right in the middle of the ghetto.. took my knife with me incase a nigga was feeling thirsty... so i knock on the door, this hot ass bitch answers... whore was better looking in person.. couldn't believe it.. So i come in and we just chattin on the couch.. i'm nervous as shit (i'm always nervous). So we talk and i start to calm down a little. And she just orders me to stand up and lift my shirt up (i was bulking at the time so i was chubby, huge, and hairy), she gets up and starts feeling me up and down my chest and telling me how sexy i was.. (spanish trannys apparantly love big ass white dudes 'unlike short whoppers like SFW who isn't tall and can't ride rollercoasters'), and then invited me into "her" room. So we go in there and just lay down and continue our conversation, but it wasn't long before "she" jumped on top of me to really get a feel for this Big White Bitch.....

so "she" straddles me, and continues groping the fuck out of me (which feels good), and starts rubbing on my junk. "she" doesn't waste much time after that, pulls my junk out, spits on her hand, and starts jerking me off.. my shit is fucking hard as hell now.. she starts blowing me.. omg i was so ready for that warm mouth on my shit.. fucking reminding me of my mother's fresh warm apple pie (the kind you eat you sick incest bastards). I'm totally loving this head cause its definitely been a while.. and this bitch's cock grew like TWICE THE SIZE OF MINE.. i'm like wtf, you faggots have huge cocks.. bitches weener musta been like 9 inches lol i'm, at best, 5 1/2 lol jesus fucking christ! anyway, she finishes sucking my third thumb, and hopes on my shit... aims it in her ass and we start fucking bare back.. god damn that felt good.. sloot musta had some lube in her ass already.. shit went in so smooth.. i was like "damn this bitch pussy nice" lol So yea, she rides me for about 2mins, then she shoots a fucking a one droplet load  on my hair ass stomach... WTF? but at the moment, i'm trying to get my rocks off so we kept at it, and finally BAM! i blow a HUGE load in this bitches ass.. fucking loved it.. Bare Backing a Spanish Tranny sloot... god damn.. does it get better than that?

so "she" pulls it out and cleans up everything (i know dam n well i ain't, fucking whore). Then "she" comes back and we do a little cuddling.. awwww. I spent the night... and we did that about another 6 times... then the bitch moved...Heart broken... bitch was cooking me dinner and shit.. family loved my big Gringo ass.. 

anyway, i'm sad now that i had to relive this and tell the story... :'( i miss "her"


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 18, 2014)

well documented series of events. How were those titties? Any burning when you pee?


----------



## CG (Aug 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Aug 18, 2014)

Lol Cuddling the tranny is kinda gay. 

But can we get a visual on this HeBitch? 1 pic come on.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 18, 2014)

DRSE Crew who's going to fuck your mom tonight roll call: vortrit, CHECK!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 19, 2014)

vortrit said:


> DRSE Crew who's going to fuck your mom tonight roll call: vortrit, CHECK!!!



I'm going to fuck a mom... or pathetically try at least


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2014)

SFW said:


> Lol Cuddling the tranny is kinda gay.
> 
> But can we get a visual on this HeBitch? 1 pic come on.



yea kinda lol It was love at first hump


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 19, 2014)

Did you try to wrapping that nine inch schlong around yours and f*ck it like a vag?


----------



## maniclion (Aug 20, 2014)

Fucking tranny humpers and cum dumpsters up in here, your all like Workaholics "Let's get Weird" I'm just laid back strokin' my beard like Bronsolino.... Like who though? the fuckin' ill prosciutto

http://youtu.be/5k_N94P4YpU

Now you know...


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 20, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Did you try to wrapping that nine inch schlong around yours and f*ck it like a vag?



Docking is the correct term


----------



## maniclion (Aug 20, 2014)

I'd call it batting practice with the donut dongle...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2014)

Pinning 1,500mg at once gives me minor vision impairment a few days after. I get a fuzzy field of view at the corners, if that makes sense. 

Kinda throws my balance, should I be expecting a stroke? Or is moar gears required?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 21, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Docking is the correct term



docking implies the use of fore skin 



maniclion said:


> I'd call it batting practice with the donut dongle...



yep more like humping a skin doughnut


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 21, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Pinning 1,500mg at once gives me minor vision impairment a few days after. I get a fuzzy field of view at the corners, if that makes sense.
> 
> Kinda throws my balance, should I be expecting a stroke? Or is moar gears required?




JFC capt!! 

BTW yes on all accounts- you should be expecting a stroke and yes moar gears are required.


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2014)

Gonna add EQ 600 MG 2x a week to my 200mg Tren E 2x wk schedule now... that ought to get me fucking jerked


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2014)

Ps. one day i'll be fucking lean.. my cutter is coming along nicely as fuck right now and the Tren E hasn't even kicked in yet..

I'll be the Tall White version of SFW soon. or suicide


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2014)

I got PMs from Ronnie's crazy Ex. Vag pics if anyone's interested.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 21, 2014)

Who is Ronnie and im sure he beat that shit down to smitherines.


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I got PMs from Ronnie's crazy Ex. Vag pics if anyone's interested.



I'm interested... but I've already seen her vagina (its kinda ugly with meat curtains, but i'd like to see how its evolved over time)


----------



## SFW (Aug 21, 2014)

Ron, dont believe slim jimmy. Hes in on it. Jonny sent him expired ep gears and now hes playing along. Fda, dea, atf, sheriffs, local cops, feds, state troopers, highway patrol and the national guard will be kicking in your door at 4 am.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 21, 2014)

Time to come back with less post and still underjerked


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2014)

Saney said:


> I'm interested... but I've already seen her vagina (its kinda ugly with meat curtains, but i'd like to see how its evolved over time)



These are from the new bitch, they're deformed you'll like them.


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2014)

Mmm^


----------



## CG (Aug 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> These are from the new bitch, they're deformed you'll like them.


Waiting,,,


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 25, 2014)

Post up Cap. Vag always makes my day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Post up Cap. Vag always makes my day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here you go, but keep it on the down low


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 25, 2014)

Im guessing those curtains would be flapping in a nice wind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maniclion (Aug 25, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Im guessing those curtains would be flapping in a nice wind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Those are no longer curtains, they are draperies and they look like they've had the dust knocked off way to vigorously with a toilet plunger...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 29, 2014)

Gotdamn!  Lovin' Saney's tranny AP story!  This just may be the best AP story in CT history!  However, I was a little disappointed cause I kept waiting for the part where saney gave her a rich-around or swallowed her load.

Anyhoo, got an appointment with a trainer tomorrow @ noon to officially start getting my big back. But, it's gonna take a while b4 I can afford any gears


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Gotdamn!  Lovin' Saney's tranny AP story!  This just may be the best AP story in CT history!  However, I was a little disappointed cause I kept waiting for the part where saney gave her a rich-around or swallowed her load.
> 
> Anyhoo, got an appointment with a trainer tomorrow @ noon to officially start getting my big back. But, it's gonna take a while b4 I can afford any gears



agreed . . after all these years no-ones swallowed a tranny load ..  not even tesla


----------



## SheriV (Aug 31, 2014)

this and roids log are the only threads worth reading on this entire site


I fucking hate all of you jews


----------



## CG (Aug 31, 2014)

FUCK 

WHO PUT A COMPUTER IN YOUR KITCHEN


Sent from my torah using brisketTalk


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 2, 2014)

Anybody home?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 2, 2014)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Anybody home?



I'm visiting peru. Ttyl.


----------



## CG (Sep 2, 2014)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Anybody home?



Sup esse? I was in doral last week thinkin bout you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 3, 2014)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Anybody home?


Negged


----------



## Saney (Sep 10, 2014)

Had to up the Tren... now my sleep is all fucked up...


----------



## CG (Sep 10, 2014)

Need some xannies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 10, 2014)

Upped to what???


Poke some smot you'll get sleep


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 10, 2014)

SheriV said:


> this and roids log are the only threads worth reading on this entire site
> 
> 
> I fucking hate all of you jews


----------



## Saney (Sep 10, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Upped to what???
> 
> 
> Poke some smot you'll get sleep



Upped the Tren E to 240mg E3D.. i'll manage.. then i'll up it some more.


----------



## SlappyTX (Sep 10, 2014)

weed, booze and busting a nut always does the trick for me. that combo even works after doing a bunch of blow.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 10, 2014)

Saney said:


> Upped the Tren E to 240mg E3D.. i'll manage.. then i'll up it some more.


Yeah my sleep has been complete ass running tren ace at 750 a week.  I wake up soaked several times a night.  on the 27th I'm jumping off the tren train.


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 10, 2014)

Fuck I don't see how you stand that. Your results must be fuckin sick bro to put up with those kind of sides. Waking up soaked once a night is crazed enough.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 10, 2014)

I haven't slept well in probably 10 years so not a big deal...  when I jump off I will still sleep like shit I just won't go back to soaked sheets or towel lol.  Aside from that my sides have been very mild.  But results have been great.  I slowly put on about 15-18 lbs and leaned out a little more.  But I'm still a small fry compared to guys like spiny.


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 10, 2014)

SheriV said:


> this and roids log are the only threads worth reading on this entire site
> 
> 
> I fucking hate all of you jews



Your Looking good Naked log will be gtg if you keep it updated. No Jews or trannies.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 11, 2014)

Where do the benefits of tren stop being effective due to lack of good sleep?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 11, 2014)

when you go on a shooting spree and end up in prison losing all your gains.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 11, 2014)

I wet the bed and blame Tren too


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 11, 2014)

Turn your god damn ceiling fans on


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 11, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


>


more post like this will def increase traffic


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> more post like this will def increase traffic



Lmao!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 12, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> more post like this will def increase traffic



pathetic mod is pathetic.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> pathetic mod is pathetic.......



You got robbed of that title red


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 12, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Lmao!





theCaptn' said:


> You got robbed of that title red



for a real good laugh go back to page one of this thread and start reading.......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 12, 2014)

on another note cap, read this thread for your fore arm tendinotis. might help........

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...s-joints-etc?p=3295002&viewfull=1#post3295002


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 12, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Turn your god damn ceiling fans on


I keep the ac set at 72 and sleep with the ceiling fan on high....  makes no difference.


This is AZZAs fault some how.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 14, 2014)

Any you kniggs ever try Maxim Peps??

I ordered some "C" from them and was wondering if anyone knew if they were gtg.

Deal was too good to pass up, 35% off and free ship. Got a 30ml bottle for $18...Sale goes thru tomorrow.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2014)

^^^ JewtidesRUs.com


----------



## SheriV (Sep 17, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Your Looking good Naked log will be gtg if you keep it updated. No Jews or trannies.



Im gonna need some dnp in order to update it


----------



## SheriV (Sep 17, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Any you kniggs ever try Maxim Peps??
> 
> I ordered some "C" from them and was wondering if anyone knew if they were gtg.
> 
> Deal was too good to pass up, 35% off and free ship. Got a 30ml bottle for $18...Sale goes thru tomorrow.




jew shill for maxim pep is obv


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 17, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> for a real good laugh go back to page one of this thread and start reading.......



I want to be the 30000th poster.  
I will reveal my never seen before collected nudz of all girlfriends, moderators and and selfies of my taint if i obtain number 30000.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 17, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I want to be the 30000th poster.
> I will reveal my never seen before collected nudz of all girlfriends, moderators and and selfies of my taint if i obtain number 30000.




fuck..I gotta make sure this doesn't happen


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 19, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I want to be the 30000th poster.
> I will reveal my never seen before collected nudz of all girlfriends, moderators and and selfies of my taint if i obtain number 30000.



The Good One.......


----------



## bmw (Sep 19, 2014)

SFW said:


> Lol Cuddling the tranny is kinda gay.
> 
> But can we get a visual on this HeBitch? 1 pic come on.



I prefer the asian ones so here...


----------



## Tbjeff (Sep 19, 2014)

Gdi, why do I always come
Back to this thread... Must be the trannys :hmm:


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 19, 2014)

bmw said:


> I prefer the asian ones so here...



Asian tranny has to be the easiest to pull off right?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 19, 2014)

Holy shite!  That Asian tranny looked straight up fuckable!  Nice arse, tits and all!  I'd be tempted to hit it, but I still don't think I could get past that junk all pressed up again my own.  Then again, how about taking I up the arse whilst feeling them tits pressed up against your back whilst she gives you a rich'around? Sum10 to consider eh? Might just be the best o' both worlds. Just ask Saney.


----------



## bmw (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh I'd hit that shit for sure. 

I could put up some post op pics for ya?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 21, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Holy shite!  That Asian tranny looked straight up fuckable!  Nice arse, tits and all!  I'd be tempted to hit it, but I still don't think I could get past that junk all pressed up again my own.  Then again, how about taking I up the arse whilst feeling them tits pressed up against your back whilst she gives you a rich'around? Sum10 to consider eh? Might just be the best o' both worlds. Just ask Saney.



To young for ewe roids .... Lol


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2014)

IMR letro or BLR formeron?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 28, 2014)

fuck her right in the pussy!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## CG (Sep 30, 2014)

Gonna be back in doral I'm a few weeks.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 1, 2014)

Rip CT


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2014)

Who's fat, gay and pale in here?


----------



## CG (Oct 9, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Who's fat, gay and pale in here?


----------



## CG (Oct 15, 2014)

For all you Jews. 

https://www.supplementcentral.com/animal-juiced-aminos-30-serving-buy-one-get-one-free-bogo

Great bcaa/eaa - 60 servings for under 30 bucks shipped


PayPal only


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone got any bondage, snuff film, or plain old ap stories?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 16, 2014)

Sup niggers!  Someone tell me how to get back into the SFW groove!  Lately, no AP, no SFW, no trannies, no nothing!  I gotta get my big back!  

BTW OTG. There are plenty of bondage and snuff films out there. Just go to bestgore.com. Plenty of wank bank material brought to you by the Mexican cartels. Probably some good stuff courtesy of ISIS also. 
GICH!


----------



## CG (Oct 17, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup niggers!  Someone tell me how to get back into the SFW groove!  Lately, no AP, no SFW, no trannies, no nothing!  I gotta get my big back!
> 
> BTW OTG. There are plenty of bondage and snuff films out there. Just go to bestgore.com. Plenty of wank bank material brought to you by the Mexican cartels. Probably some good stuff courtesy of ISIS also.
> GICH!



Glad to see you're still around and presumably still doin well. 

Step one - porn. (Fap fap fap)
Step two - training vids of your favorite bb'er
Step three - big ole coffee or pre workout drink 
Step four - SFW

Repeat daily till desired jerkedness is achieved


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 18, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup niggers!  Someone tell me how to get back into the SFW groove!  Lately, no AP, no SFW, no trannies, no nothing!  I gotta get my big back!
> 
> BTW OTG. There are plenty of bondage and snuff films out there. Just go to bestgore.com. Plenty of wank bank material brought to you by the Mexican cartels. Probably some good stuff courtesy of ISIS also.
> GICH!



Nothing like a good fap followed by a beheading video.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Nothing like a good fap followed by a beheading video.



Beating Jews with a nigga's arm is hella fun


----------



## Saney (Oct 19, 2014)

Down to 225lbs!!! getting super skinny on my Chemo diet


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 19, 2014)

Werd!  Nothing like wanking to some good ole muslim or mex cartel material right after SFW!

Warning HOT!

http://media.theync.com/vids/video78809.mp4


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2014)

:lhjo:


----------



## CG (Oct 21, 2014)

Crankin one out to "Jason goes to hell"


----------



## CG (Oct 21, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd!  Nothing like wanking to some good ole muslim or mex cartel material right after SFW!
> 
> Warning HOT!
> 
> http://media.theync.com/vids/video78809.mp4



I actually fucking vomited. I hate you


----------



## SheriV (Oct 24, 2014)

tried to play after Cgrant vomited from it..would not play
I hate you also


----------



## charley (Oct 24, 2014)

...  that was fucking horrible ...


----------



## CG (Oct 24, 2014)

SheriV said:


> tried to play after Cgrant vomited from it..would not play
> I hate you also



You should be happy. 

Summary: poor girl won't give Mexican cartel member head. 





So he takes hers off.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> You should be happy.
> 
> Summary: poor girl won't give Mexican cartel member head.
> 
> ...



So that's what the conversation is about???


----------



## CG (Oct 24, 2014)

Essentially. Anyone else fluent in narco-terrorist slang? Or better than I am?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 24, 2014)

They need to invest in a samurai sword and Iaido lessons their technique is amateur at best I would be ashamed to post such a half-assed attempt at barbarism...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2014)

In other news Saney is jerked and desirable, I am fat and depressed. SFW is in jail for public masturbation.


----------



## Saney (Oct 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> In other news Saney is jerked and desirable, I am fat and depressed. SFW is in jail for public masturbation.




This^


----------



## CG (Oct 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> In other news Saney is jerked and desirable, I am fat and depressed. SFW is in jail for public masturbation.



None of this is surprising to me.


----------



## Saney (Oct 25, 2014)

Pics will come @ 220lbs. I'll be lean, but also UnJerked.


----------



## CG (Oct 25, 2014)

Saney said:


> Pics will come @ 220lbs. I'll be lean, but also UnJerked.



:


----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2014)

Anyone got a stylish goatee?


----------



## SheriV (Oct 27, 2014)

I do but I can't upload pics
turns out all of my drse var was methyl test


----------



## CG (Oct 27, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I do but I can't upload pics
> turns out all of my drse var was methyl test



Liar! I demand pitchers!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2014)

Saney said:


> Pics will come @ 220lbs. I'll be lean, but also UnJerked.



Bump for pics. Can you please leave a love heart shaped patch of hair on you chest. Tyia.


----------



## Saney (Oct 29, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Bump for pics. Can you please leave a love heart shaped patch of hair on you chest. Tyia.



for some reason, i can't get pics to upload to the website.. not sure why... guess no pics are coming


----------



## CG (Oct 30, 2014)

Saney said:


> for some reason, i can't get pics to upload to the website.. not sure why... guess no pics are coming



You usin fapatalk? Email me the pics and I'll post for you


----------



## SFW (Nov 3, 2014)

If saney is 220 and lean ill eat my fucking yamaka. im guessing skinny fat @ 230 with stretch marks and vienna sausage sized nips, with a big stupid islamic jihadi beard, dorky glasses and faggy duck lips.


----------



## SFW (Nov 3, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xorFf4L7S4


----------



## CG (Nov 3, 2014)

SFW said:


> If saney is 220 and lean ill eat my fucking yamaka. im guessing skinny fat @ 230 with stretch marks and vienna sausage sized nips, with a big stupid islamic jihadi beard, dorky glasses and faggy duck lips.



You're Aive!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2014)

SFW said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xorFf4L7S4



Quality! Reminds me of Al and his sick cat fetish


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 4, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> You're Aive!



I figured he was in prison for raping a 15 year old latino bitch.....


----------



## CG (Nov 4, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> I figured he was in prison for raping a 15 year old latino bitch.....


----------



## Tesla (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 7, 2014)

Saney is looking skinny lately.  Sounds like he aint SFW much no mas.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm determined to get my big back finally.  It took a while to get the beast offa my back.  But, finally got thru it.  Just pinned 300mg test E last nite.  It took a minute to remember the protocol when pinning gears.  That is, you make sure there is no blood first, rather than making sure that you see blood before pinning.  lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Saney is looking skinny lately.  Sounds like he aint SFW much no mas.



That's good cause there's only room for one fat, hairy, miserable cunt on the CT and that's me


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 8, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> That's good cause there's only room for one fat, hairy, miserable cunt on the CT and that's me



Are you not SFW neither? NFW!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 8, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Are you not SFW neither? NFW!



Just not consistently, and I've been boozing. Might sell my children on eBay


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 8, 2014)

SheriV said:


> tried to play after Cgrant vomited from it..would not play
> I hate you also



Try again.  It's worked for me I _every time_ and it is worth it.

@ cgrant: Oh she gave him some head all right.  He just had to take it by force. lol She was a good sport about it towards the end and stopped resisting.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 8, 2014)

Is SFW really in jail again?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 8, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Is SFW really in jail again?



Yes, Guantanamo


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 8, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Yes, Guantanamo



Shit.  I suspected as much.  It was he was moar than just a jersey quido.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sfw in jail for gear or women?


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2014)

down to 220lbs

weak as fuck!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Sfw in jail for gear or women?



For pimping bunk uncle z products


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 11, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Is SFW really in jail again?



only by choice....  


....he stays for the rape.  Both sides of it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 12, 2014)

SFW needs to quit kneeling toward Mecca during prayer time if he's at Guantanamo then. U know most of them Arabs haven't seen a donkey in a few years. 

They are of course the original DRSE.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 15, 2014)

Saney said:


> down to 220lbs
> 
> weak as fuck!!!


You always been weak bro and small.Any who why is ag so gay latley?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 27, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=931313093550491&set=vb.696827606999042&type=2&theater

Damn  Apparently, this just happened "spontaneously" in Birmingham this morning.  50 years ago, the cops would've probably busted this up just like what happened in Beijing Tiananmen's Square in 1989 .


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 27, 2014)

3+6





GearsMcGilf said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=931313093550491&set=vb.696827606999042&type=2&theater
> 
> Damn  Apparently, this just happened "spontaneously" in Birmingham this morning.  50 years ago, the cops would've probably busted this up just like what happened in Beijing Tiananmen's Square in 1989 .


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 27, 2014)

BTW, has anyone else noticed, yet, that the reason there is no traffic yet is due to the fact that this forum is broken?  In fact this entire site is fucked up.  For example, it took me 10 mi s to post this msg.  In fact, I had to write this shit in an e-mail and cut/paste it here because this site is broken.  Do the owners justno ge a fuc
I surewo' nt bother again.
sssss


----------



## sneedham (Nov 27, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> BTW, has anyone else noticed, yet, that the reason there is no traffic yet is due to the fact that this forum is broken?  In fact this entire site is fucked up.  For example, it took me 10 mi s to post this msg.  In fact, I had to write this shit in an e-mail and cut/paste it here because this site is broken.  Do the owners justno ge a fuc
> I surewo' nt bother again.
> sssss


Lol


----------



## CG (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## CG (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## CG (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> BTW, has anyone else noticed, yet, that the reason there is no traffic yet is due to the fact that this forum is broken?  In fact this entire site is fucked up.  For example, it took me 10 mi s to post this msg.  In fact, I had to write this shit in an e-mail and cut/paste it here because this site is broken.  Do the owners justno ge a fuc
> I surewo' nt bother again.
> sssss



Stay clean knigglet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Nov 29, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Stay clean knigglet




Ditto.........Clean up with GEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CG (Nov 29, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Ditto.........Clean up with GEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Def fell off the wagon


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 4, 2014)

Lol.  Just sawthis.  This wasn?t a drunk/highpost.  Every time I try to post on thisforum, I?m having trouble.  It?s like Igot a virus.  Shit doesn?t happen when Ipost anywhere else.  In fact, I?m still havingto post on a word doc, then copy and paste it to the forum.  Maybe it?s my PC, but it only happens here.  The cursor blinks and stalls, and I have tohit every key like 3 or 4 times before the character appears.  Is no one else having the same problem here?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 5, 2014)

^^^^^ You seem inebriated with that post. lol

No problems posting here!


----------



## Big Puppy (Dec 6, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Lol.  Just sawthis.  This wasn?t a drunk/highpost.  Every time I try to post on thisforum, I?m having trouble.  It?s like Igot a virus.  Shit doesn?t happen when Ipost anywhere else.  In fact, I?m still havingto post on a word doc, then copy and paste it to the forum.  Maybe it?s my PC, but it only happens here.  The cursor blinks and stalls, and I have tohit every key like 3 or 4 times before the character appears.  Is no one else having the same problem here?



I get that on both of my computers. Always have. That's why I use my pad


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> I get that on both of my computers. Always have. That's why I use my pad



Pads are too bulky. Tampons are more comfortable


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Buzzard (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Tesla (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2014)

Well I've officially retired from working out. It's over-rated. And for faggots


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2014)

Just all juice for now on??


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2014)

Strictly birth control pills. And Zumba.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 21, 2014)

GEEEEEAAAAAARRRRRRRZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 22, 2014)

Yo knigs.  This new laptop ain't giving me fits thanks god!  Anyhoo, got on the suboxone and kicked the bad shit forever.  In fact, I'm fidn'a take my last taper down dose tomorrow.  I'm so friggin glad I found out about this shit and wish'd I hadn't ever tried the other.  But, I'm geared and bulked again, back around 247 and on the hunt for milfs/gilfs, particularly the latter.  Only problem is the $ situation.  Heroin addiction is pretty expensive .  So, I gots to rebuild in that department before I can lands me a new gilfy, lest she'd like to pay for everything.  Anyhoo, things are looking up!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 22, 2014)

U forgot kegels


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yo knigs.  This new laptop ain't giving me fits thanks god!  Anyhoo, got on the suboxone and kicked the bad shit forever.  In fact, I'm fidn'a take my last taper down dose tomorrow.  I'm so friggin glad I found out about this shit and wish'd I hadn't ever tried the other.  But, I'm geared and bulked again, back around 247 and on the hunt for milfs/gilfs, particularly the latter.  Only problem is the $ situation.  Heroin addiction is pretty expensive .  So, I gots to rebuild in that department before I can lands me a new gilfy, lest she'd like to pay for everything.  Anyhoo, things are looking up!



I estimated my Ex has blown over 500k on meth over 10 years. I'm hoping someone puts that cunt in a shallow grave sometime soon 

Anywho nice work on getting off the dragons tail..... I hear Johnny is a world Pharma whore these days. And Saney is a Muslim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2014)

Every morning I poop three times between the hours of 7am to 11am. It would be nice if the mrs delivered coffee and toast while I'm on the throne but she refuses. Advices?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2014)

At least a Blumpkin should be in order!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been known to ice the log


----------



## sneedham (Dec 28, 2014)

If your clean shaven it shouldn't be a problem....


----------



## CG (Dec 28, 2014)

Gave up the gym for alcohol and work. Still on 300 test e weekly though...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2014)

Ain't booze a bitch? You drink natty ices?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 29, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Ain't booze a bitch? You drink natty ices?



yeah, but after 2 or 3 you don't give a shit.


----------



## CG (Dec 29, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Ain't booze a bitch? You drink natty ices?



Bourbon.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## SheriV (Jan 20, 2015)

someone mentioned booze?


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2015)

Why is everybody small as fuck and not using lots of Gears?


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 21, 2015)

Booze weed and women and an occasional DUI...


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2015)

IronAddict said:


> Booze weed and women and an occasional DUI...


Lmao

Wtf is going on in here?! Where the fuck is everyone ?


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2015)

Thoughts?

http://www.aqporn.com/video/julianna-vega-and-mia-khalifa-having-threesome-sex-in-hijab-437.html


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow, there have been like 3 posts since December.  WTF is errbody.  I leave and the place goes down the shitter!  There just hasn't been enuff AP stories and other stales of depravity and debauchery.  Saney needs to share another tranny love story, even if he makes the shit up.  I need to find a new gilf to share gilf AP stories.  Al needs some more milf stories.  The captn' needs to drop the mrs. and go back to meeting slutty broads online with kids in the other room during ap!  FFS this place needs some moar action!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 3, 2015)

Good to see ya McGilf. 

We gotta get J-Dub, Saney, SFW, Captain, WillP, and many more back in here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2015)

I hear lard is the new preWO


----------



## CG (Feb 5, 2015)

In poz news: I haven't done any mdma or yayo since June. 

Getting old sucks


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes we do!  We gots to get the old crew back.  I'd love to hang around this crib moar oftenly if errbody else would come back.  At least you and the captn are still around.  Speaking of wood, does anyone know where  to get some good liquid Viagra or Cialis?  I have AP on the horizon and I don't want to disappoint.  I'm taking 600mg of sust a week, but I'd luv to have the extra woody insurance.  All advices will be appreciated!  And, the CT crew isn't getting old dammit!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 7, 2015)

Natty Ices are the friggin bomb!  Luv me some natties, but I can't drink no mas cause ive been diagnosed as a certifiable alkie.  Plus, I'm on drug court cause a cop caught me in a parking lot with a syringe locked and loaded, ready to go.    Anyhoo, that was prolly the best thing that ever happened to me, cause I'm getting treatment now and being held accountable, even if it is by the court.  It's great to be SFW and back here with you fukkers.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 7, 2015)

Check ur PM McGilf.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2015)

Wb McGilf! Stay clean gdi!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 8, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Natty Ices are the friggin bomb!  Luv me some natties, but I can't drink no mas cause ive been diagnosed as a certifiable alkie.  Plus, I'm on drug court cause a cop caught me in a parking lot with a syringe locked and loaded, ready to go.    Anyhoo, that was prolly the best thing that ever happened to me, cause I'm getting treatment now and being held accountable, even if it is by the court.  It's great to be SFW and back here with you fukkers.



So this is like a.a. for you?What were u banging?


----------



## CG (Feb 8, 2015)

Got damn mcgilf, glad you're back on the path to enlightenment


----------



## irish1987 (Feb 8, 2015)

Good luck mcgilf! I've been in exactly the same boat as you. I just did 12 months after being terminated from a drug court program after a dui while on the drug court. It's a hard program to complete so again good luck to ya!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 9, 2015)

Tren and GILF anal popping cures all ailments!


----------



## CG (Feb 12, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Tren and GILF anal popping cures all ailments!



GAnalCH


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 12, 2015)

I jerked it too aggressively yesterday. Definitely have some rug burn on my cawk this morning... neosporin?


----------



## CG (Feb 12, 2015)

dieseljimmy said:


> I jerked it too aggressively yesterday. Definitely have some rug burn on my cawk this morning... neosporin?



Moisturizer


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 12, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Moisturizer



Damage is done... I don't want my sore cawk to turn into a raspberry patch


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2015)

I have been diagnosed with Jewish multiple sclerosis .... Just sayin'


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 20, 2015)

My ex had Jewish scitzophrenia.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2015)

We should hook up. Imagine our spawn?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow, The CT is hopping!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2015)

SANEY says he lubs me again!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 24, 2015)

Errybody luvs ya Capp!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2015)

It might be my stylish goatee I'm growing bro!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 26, 2015)

^^^ This!! No doubt stylish goats are all the rage right now....Chicks dig 'em!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 26, 2015)

Gdi I want post 30000


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2015)

^^^ Yep, It's like getting 3,000 hits in baseball. We all want to be part of CT history!!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2015)

Saney u even lift anymore?I heard agent yes replaces all your gear with mtr.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2015)

OTG how many illegitimate children have you fathered last year? I heard it was 5. Best year to date?


----------



## CG (Feb 28, 2015)

Where is saney

Mtr doesn't exist

Fuck agent no


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> OTG how many illegitimate children have you fathered last year? I heard it was 5. Best year to date?


Let's just say I can no longer work a job anymore because my whole check goes to child support.Thank god for dirty gear money


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2015)

I came to the conclusion that uncle z was bunk when I had a kid on test,tren,deca,eq,drol with years of blasting I think I detoxed and became natty once I dropped my pharmacy trt and added the blast and got some slore prego.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Let's just say I can no longer work a job anymore because my whole check goes to child support.Thank god for dirty gear money



You should emigrate down under. It's all anal round these parts.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2015)

Usually I have to Ghb a bitch to get her to let Me AP.


----------



## SFW (Mar 2, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> I came to the conclusion that uncle z was bunk



Say word?


----------



## CG (Mar 3, 2015)

Bruh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:


----------



## Tesla (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2015)

i want protein cookies


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 4, 2015)

How about some stomach pancakes... very rich in amino acids


----------



## CG (Mar 7, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i want protein cookies



Get some quest bars. Tons of recipes out there, I love the chocolate one, microwaved for 15-20 seconds. It's like a hot brownie, but doesn't make you fat


----------



## CG (Mar 7, 2015)

Need a new source. RC is shut down till April and I'll be out of prop in 2 weeks


----------



## CG (Mar 7, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Steroidforyou is gtg.



Yeah thanks lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2015)

Is McGilf in rehab yet?
Is Saney pimping fatties?
Has Chico been deported yet?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2015)

Trish Warren pimps cookies but doesn't link the site on her fb cause she so smart


----------



## CG (Mar 11, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Is McGilf in rehab yet?
> Is Saney pimping fatties?
> Has Chico been deported yet?



1. Hope so 
2. Prob just fucking them
3. I would bet on it.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Trish Warren pimps cookies but doesn't link the site on her fb cause she so smart



Lmfao. Gotta look into those


----------



## Watson (Mar 12, 2015)

i make protein cookies, usually after i watched too much porn....cookie anyone?


----------



## CG (Mar 12, 2015)

Griffith said:


> i make protein cookies, usually after i watched too much porn....cookie anyone?



I'll send you my address GYCH


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 13, 2015)

What's up, homosapiens?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2015)

NiagaraBalls said:


> What's up, homosapiens?



WB. The CT is now pro-Semitic- fancy that?


----------



## CG (Mar 13, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> WB. The CT is now pro-Semitic- fancy that?



As long as it's anti terrorist who gives a fuck lol. 

Fuckin brisket hoarding coupon clipping goat smelling muthafuckas


----------



## Tesla (Mar 14, 2015)

The CT needs to be brought back to prominence.

What up Josh??

I feel like a mowing a couple Hebrew National hot dogs all of a sudden!!


----------



## SFW (Mar 14, 2015)

Tosh mannequin?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2015)

SFW said:


> Tosh mannequin?



Imagine that with body fur?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## CG (Mar 14, 2015)

SFW said:


> Tosh mannequin?



I'm at a loss for words


----------



## CG (Mar 16, 2015)

Dear Taco Bell. Thanks for taking almost half my calories off my plate for today. I've been having a hard time eating 2275 cals every day. 

Fuck. Me.


----------



## CG (Mar 17, 2015)

Revenge of Taco Bell.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 18, 2015)

Been up to the same old, for the most part. SFW, clipping coupons, banging new chicks, etc. The gf is an ex now and moving out soon, so I should be able to run through a lot moar ass. Currently banging a 24 year old married chick I work with, plus one or two others occasionally.

Got my lipids and all checked at a screening at work and everything was good to go, good cholesterol was a tad low. Been about 11 months that I've been off cycle, so I'll probably jump on a spring cycle.


----------



## CG (Mar 20, 2015)

Good to hear bro, glad to see your ass checking in


Anyone ever had some digestive issues with letro? Haven't been right since my Taco Bell blowout the other day. Took a fist full of laxatives last night, and now that I need to go to work I'm glued to the shitter. 

Fuck. Me.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks.  Never messed w/ letro to know much about it.  Speaking of the Bell, I finally tried their sriracha steak quesorito last night.  It sounded really good and was ok.  Not something I'm likely to get again, though.  WTF is errbody?


----------



## CG (Mar 20, 2015)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Thanks.  Never messed w/ letro to know much about it.  Speaking of the Bell, I finally tried their sriracha steak quesorito last night.  It sounded really good and was ok.  Not something I'm likely to get again, though.  WTF is errbody?



SFW is around dispensing good advice and being lean as fuck
Cap is hunting jihadi's
Saney is lurking in the shadows
Mcgilf is on and off the wagon with dope
Tesla is.... Idk where he is but he's been around

This place fucking died. The whole place


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 20, 2015)

Bunch of slackers. What about the whop?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm right here Kneeeegrows!!!! In The CT where I belong.


----------



## CG (Mar 20, 2015)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Bunch of slackers. What about the whop?


You mean whopper john? He is SFW!

What happened to DGG?!


Tesla said:


> I'm right here Kneeeegrows!!!! In The CT where I belong.



God damned right!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2015)

Homosexuality is a Jewish disease


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh, OK. I thought that had to be SFW SFW from the old BN days. I think he was here early on.what ever happened to fat Will, BTW? Better yet, what about Day Day?!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2015)

Will married a white girl and has been disowned.
Day day went back to prison for rape.
In other news NeoVar has been discontinued, however can still buy on eBay for $100 a half bottle.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2015)

DGG is smokin' Capp's pole on FB!!


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2015)

Tesla said:


> DGG is smokin' Capp's pole on FB!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2015)

Tesla said:


> DGG is smokin' Capp's pole on FB!!



Werd!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2015)

Btw you got some sweet breasts tesla


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 22, 2015)

DGG? Did Day Day go to prison for real? Is Saney back to eating moar hot dogs and posting homo looking pics on FB?


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2015)

NiagaraBalls said:


> DGG? Did Day Day go to prison for real? Is Saney back to eating moar hot dogs and posting homo looking pics on FB?



I don't follow any of these knigs on fb, I'm afraid they'll show my exploits to the world lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2015)

Yep


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 23, 2015)

I used to be friends with Sandy in there, but he must've gone off the grid. Just Cap'n and McGilf now.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 23, 2015)

fap worthy?  I say...YES


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice tittays!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2015)

Saney said:


> JayV emailed me about this site before I could him. He's lurking around here somewhere. But when I read the name Geared Jesus, I just lost it. Laughed my ass off
> 
> it's so nice to have finally found a place we can call home and not worry about some faggot mods attitude problems. I'd like to jizz in their macaroni.
> 
> Where's AL?



Bump!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 24, 2015)

A "peace" of meat...LOL.  I'd say fap worthy, but we'd need moar pics to say for sure.


----------



## Big Puppy (Mar 25, 2015)

Dumb bitch posts a pic like that and then gets mad at the response. Stupid whore


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2015)

^^ Like ^^

They're all fucking Hoars!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2015)

shes  a genius obviously


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 31, 2015)

Take a break from Jazzercise and post something, ya bunch of metros....


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Mar 31, 2015)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhntcSgY8LGV9m9GHI


----------



## SheriV (Mar 31, 2015)

NiagaraBalls said:


> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhntcSgY8LGV9m9GHI




I approve of this msg ..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> So this is like a.a. for you?What were u banging?



I was banging str8 up smack/H.  I was married to a gilf that was all hooked on tabs.  So, I ended up doing them and moving onto the boy.  Believe me, H isn't something you can just try here and there a few times.  It will lock you into a death grip.  I OD'd twice, but fortunately had peeps there to do CPR.  Crazy thing is, I still kept banging even after the arrest, but got on suboxone before my court date.  This drug court is a helluva lot of work.  But, it's prolly the best thing since I now don't drink or use anything.  Another crazy thing is, before I met that broad, I was just a beer guzzler never having used anything but weed and a few xannys in the past.  Didn't know I was prone to addiction period.  @Irish:  That's fucked up!  Drug court, then 12 months for a DUI?  JFC!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2015)

Back up to 243 from 220!  Course, I had officially gotten to NB status a year ago and was down to 205.  I wanna be 275 just to see what it looks like.  I just hope it won't be hard gilf hunting at that size, scaring all them bitches off.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 9, 2015)

Yo, dems!  Place is still pretty dead, I see.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 10, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Back up to 243 from 220!  Course, I had officially gotten to NB status a year ago and was down to 205.  I wanna be 275 just to see what it looks like.  I just hope it won't be hard gilf hunting at that size, scaring all them bitches off.



Addiction to gears and sloppy vaginas are allowed knigglet


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 10, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Addiction to gears and sloppy vaginas are allowed knigglet



Coupons, too.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 10, 2015)

So, the other day, I reconnected with an old hook up I'd been tagging off and on for years.  She's the milf I've talked about befoar.  She was wearing glasses this time, so I had her put them on for the money shot and blasted them.  Took pics, of course.  She was into it, which is why I've always considered one of the moar fun hook ups.  Moar encounters to follow.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 10, 2015)

Jewz Pics of gtfo


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 11, 2015)

NiagaraBalls said:


> So, the other day, I reconnected with an old hook up I'd been tagging off and on for years.  She's the milf I've talked about befoar.  She was wearing glasses this time, so I had her put them on for the money shot and blasted them.  Took pics, of course.  She was into it, which is why I've always considered one of the moar fun hook ups.  Moar encounters to follow.



I hope you smeared it all around her lenses with the head of ur cawk afterwards.


----------



## CG (Apr 12, 2015)

Been spending moar time flying cross country than lifting lately. Bourbon is a nightly event while on the roads, but diet is on point and my waist is shrinking


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 17, 2015)

Didn't smear, but didn't really have to, as much a mess as it already was.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone thought about posting their own workouts and diets in other peoples journals?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 21, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Anyone thought about posting their own workouts and diets in other peoples journals?



That would require doing work outs and dieting.  Which is just to much work just to troll.


I'm a f*cking wizard


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2015)

Blast update. Some shitty pictures Thread.

Hijack in play


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Apr 22, 2015)

How would you even do that?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2015)

NiagaraBalls said:


> How would you even do that?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/207186-Blast-Update-Some-shitty-pics

Cappy is owning that shit!


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2015)

Why is everybody small as fuck? and why is nobody shooting up some Cloudy Tren Ace? Da-fuk!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2015)

I be shooting Da Cloudy Ace......Kinda stings, but it's worth it!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2015)

Cloudy tren is where it's at, bro.. shit was over chem'ed with 25 BB and 2.5 BA.. not my decision but w/e. next time it'll be lower


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm good with some pain as long as it produces I don't give a fuck about a little discomfort!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2015)

Saney said:


> Cloudy tren is where it's at, bro.. shit was over chem'ed with 25 BB and 2.5 BA.. not my decision but w/e. next time it'll be lower



DRSE Intel suggests you've employed a legendary brew master.


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> DRSE Intel suggests you've employed a legendary brew master.



Just picking the brains of such, Captn'  

Cloudy Tren for the win! or aka Da "Swamp"


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2015)

Saney said:


> Just picking the brains of such, Captn'
> 
> Cloudy Tren for the win! or aka Da "Swamp"



Werd. Al looking VERY jerked.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd. Al looking VERY jerked.



Don't for The Jann. 

Cloudy Tren helps with that as well.


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2015)

It's all about Da Swamp


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 28, 2015)

Tesla said:


> Don't for The Jann.
> 
> Cloudy Tren helps with that as well.


What you running?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 28, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> What you running?



Cloudy Swamp Ace, Mast Prop, Test Prop.


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2015)

Da Swamp ain't Swampy no more lol

It's a Miracle!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 29, 2015)

Da swamp sounds like a infection waiting to happen.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 29, 2015)

Saney speaks the truth. Da Swamp is clear now. lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2015)

I want swamp goddamit!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2015)

It look like clear, liquid Gold now!!


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2015)

Ex-Swamp Current Gold Liquid for the win!


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I want swamp goddamit!




Move to the USA?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2015)

Gonna move to Al's complex. Nood it up at the pool.


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Gonna move to Al's complex. Nood it up at the pool.



with some Trifecta, you would probably get away with it


----------



## Tesla (May 5, 2015)

There's this new chick that just moved in and she was doing a bikini photoshoot at the pool last week.
Kinda Scandinavian looking with a perfect little body. Perfect ass and tits with light Blonde hair.
She's fucking perfect. Hottest chick that's ever lived here.


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2015)

Tesla said:


> There's this new chick that just moved in and she was doing a bikini photoshoot at the pool last week.
> Kinda Scandinavian looking with a perfect little body. Perfect ass and tits with light Blonde hair.
> She's fucking perfect. Hottest chick that's ever lived here.



http://youtu.be/k0ylyp1WrHk


----------



## CG (May 6, 2015)

Glad to see you negroes are still around and didn't all get got in the Baltimore riots


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2015)

Well it was mcgilfs bday yesterday. Hope he's not banging heroin again


----------



## CG (May 7, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Well it was mcgilfs bday yesterday. Hope he's not banging heroin again



Has he been attending DRSE cabinet meetings? Brisket hoarders conventions? And most important, coupon clipping club meet-ups?!?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 8, 2015)

Tesla said:


> There's this new chick that just moved in and she was doing a bikini photoshoot at the pool last week.
> Kinda Scandinavian looking with a perfect little body. Perfect ass and tits with light Blonde hair.
> She's fucking perfect. Hottest chick that's ever lived here.



Were coldies part of the equation?


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Well it was mcgilfs bday yesterday. Hope he's not banging heroin again



I think MAYBE he's been banging some Swamp... just maybe....


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2015)

Saney said:


> I think MAYBE he's been banging some Swamp... just maybe....



And hopefully the elderly. Maybe.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 10, 2015)

Sup knig-knogs!  sorry I ain't been attending the DRSEPSC meetings as of late.  Been too busy pissing in a bottle for the man each week  Anyhoo, haven't been banging smack no mas.  Just Deca n test E.  Getting my big back tho at a lean 255!  Bout to order up some C also so I can better inject the new milf.  Al: Sounds like you need to grab some moar Sparks and head to the pool.


----------



## CG (May 10, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup knig-knogs!  sorry I ain't been attending the DRSEPSC meetings as of late.  Been too busy pissing in a bottle for the man each week  Anyhoo, haven't been banging smack no mas.  Just Deca n test E.  Getting my big back tho at a lean 255!  Bout to order up some C also so I can better inject the new milf.  Al: Sounds like you need to grab some moar Sparks and head to the pool.



 bravo my knee-grow, bravo


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup knig-knogs!  sorry I ain't been attending the DRSEPSC meetings as of late.  Been too busy pissing in a bottle for the man each week  Anyhoo, haven't been banging smack no mas.  Just Deca n _*test cyp*_.  Getting my big back tho at a lean 255!  Bout to order up some C also so I can better inject the new milf.  Al: Sounds like you need to grab some moar Sparks and head to the pool.




Fixed


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup knig-knogs!  sorry I ain't been attending the DRSEPSC meetings as of late.  Been too busy pissing in a bottle for the man each week  Anyhoo, haven't been banging smack no mas.  Just Deca n test E.  Getting my big back tho at a lean 255!  Bout to order up some C also so I can better inject the new milf.  Al: Sounds like you need to grab some moar Sparks and head to the pool.



Pics or gtfo


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup knig-knogs!  sorry I ain't been attending the DRSEPSC meetings as of late.  Been too busy pissing in a bottle for the man each week  Anyhoo, haven't been banging smack no mas.  Just Deca n test E.  Getting my big back tho at a lean 255!  Bout to order up some C also so I can better inject the new milf.  Al: Sounds like you need to grab some moar Sparks and head to the pool.



Inject that whore


----------



## heckler7 (May 14, 2015)

https://youtu.be/GS1fxk22Rzc


----------



## CG (May 16, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> https://youtu.be/GS1fxk22Rzc



Dafuck?


----------



## Tesla (May 16, 2015)

Supp Kneeegroids!!

My Latina date last night only gave me an ouside the pants cock rub. 

Fucking tease!!! 

I even texted her a cock pick and she said she couldn't wait to lick and suck it. 

She did say she is down for it, though.....She said next week It'll be more intimate!

Left me with a semi....fuckin' hate that shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2015)

Idk man maybe it was smaller that the usual nigger cawk she gobbles


----------



## Tesla (May 16, 2015)

lol.......nah.....she likes what she sees and feels.

She's just playing the "i'm not easy" card.

Updates on this developing story will be exclusively in The CT where debauchery rules!!


----------



## CG (May 16, 2015)

Fuckin tease! Good luck homeboy


----------



## CG (May 20, 2015)

This entire forum is dying 

In poz nuze, I won some basic stero give away or some shit, let's hope it's not garbage lol


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2015)

Tesla said:


> lol.......nah.....she likes what she sees and feels.
> 
> She's just playing the "i'm not easy" card.
> 
> Updates on this developing story will be exclusively in The CT where debauchery rules!!



Subbed!


----------



## OTG85 (May 20, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> This entire forum is dying
> 
> In poz nuze, I won some basic stero give away or some shit, let's hope it's not garbage lol


 Rob gave up on this place I guess Asf has more traffic just based on the name of the forum. I miss the old days.


----------



## CG (May 20, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Rob gave up on this place I guess Asf has more traffic just based on the name of the forum. I miss the old days.



When the next gear grinder or whatever comes around we will see traffic again. 

Insert evil laugh


Lol


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 21, 2015)

Alphonse, give her a 5 day load right on the eyes as pennance, when she finally does it.  GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2015)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Alphonse, give her a 5 day load right on the eyes as pennance, when she finally does it.  GICH!



Happy bday JEW.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2015)

Question: does the CT need to move to ASF? Cause this place is fucked.


----------



## CG (May 24, 2015)

Yeah, say goodbye to my 10 yrs of seniority and however many posts lol


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2015)

It's transferable. The CT had 2 homes before IMF.


----------



## CG (May 24, 2015)

Just gotta break in a whole bunch of new faggots over there


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2015)

That's the fun part. Break up the pity party bro. You've got the cock now use it!


----------



## tommygunz (May 25, 2015)

This is the only thread I even still read here. That Jew prince will move this to ASF right after you get a t-shirt from him.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2015)

Nah I meant start a new one TG. 

Gina sent my last tshirt so I'll just hit that sweet lady up


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2015)

Fittingly Capp bangs out page 1,000 of The CT.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2015)

Oh wow!


----------



## RickyReed (May 28, 2015)

I hope you can help me me out I want to make some threads and some new posts and i am new to the site so is there any way I could get you to help me out? I would truly appreciate it thanks RickyReed


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2015)

Just play with us pretty boy


----------



## CG (May 28, 2015)

This is the last living thread on this site


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the b day wishes.  This is a mitzvah for you.  So, why did this place die off?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2015)

They removed the like button. Kos and Azza made love.
Geared 170lb reps started flooding into ASF


----------



## CG (Jun 1, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> They removed the like button. Kos and Azza made love.
> Geared 170lb reps started flooding into ASF



Go fly the DRSE flag over there, and they'll blame the downfall of IM on you lol


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 2, 2015)

Removing a like button made everyone bail?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jun 2, 2015)

Just kinda iffy to have an ASF screen up at work....LOL. Imagine a boss walks past your desk and reads that.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 2, 2015)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Just kinda iffy to have an ASF screen up at work....LOL. Imagine a boss walks past your desk and reads that.


X2 at least with this dump you can say it's like bodybuilding.com


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 2, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> They removed the like button. Kos and Azza made love.
> Geared 170lb reps started flooding into ASF



I wish I was geared and 170


----------



## RickyReed (Jun 3, 2015)

What does that mean pretty boy lol and I just need some help


----------



## RickyReed (Jun 3, 2015)

I like it and I appreciate your advice and just need some help from you guys


----------



## vortrit (Jun 3, 2015)

Anyone else walking around with a constant boner from all of the Caitllyn Jenner photos circulating the net right now? 

EDIT: By the way, I know you fucking fags miss me, so I'll try to post a little more. Queers.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 3, 2015)

Welcome back homo. The ct is dead.


----------



## CG (Jun 3, 2015)

vortrit said:


> Anyone else walking around with a constant boner from all of the Caitllyn Jenner photos circulating the net right now?
> 
> EDIT: By the way, I know you fucking fags miss me, so I'll try to post a little more. Queers.



Oh my Fucking God 

The CT is making a comeback


----------



## vortrit (Jun 3, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Oh my Fucking God
> 
> The CT is making a comeback



I'm making some big changes that include bringing the CT back, bitches! I've also even started (mostly pretending) to lift again. Today I did 70 hammer curls (right arm only) with a 5 lbs. dumbbell. II WAS AMAZING!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 3, 2015)

God dammit I got a hemroid for the first time in my life. I blame my last leg workout and going to heavy on my bad knees and straining.Fml!


----------



## vortrit (Jun 3, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> God dammit I got a hemroid for the first time in my life. I blame my last leg workout and going to heavy on my bad knees and straining.Fml!



There's nothing like a good anal blowout to start your day. I would know!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## vortrit (Jun 4, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


>



Jesus Fucking Christ. Really?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 5, 2015)

vortrit said:


> Jesus Fucking Christ. Really?



really.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2015)

vortrit said:


> Jesus Fucking Christ. Really?



Thought you got the hiv


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 5, 2015)

Blame it on bad trt. This place is starting to remind me of the local vfw


----------



## vortrit (Jun 5, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Thought you got the hiv



I do, but the meds are keeping it from becoming full blown AIDS. Except for in my dick. I have dick AIDS. Still love me, Captn'?



OTG85 said:


> Blame it on bad trt. This place is starting to remind me of the local vfw


----------



## RickyReed (Jun 5, 2015)

Ain't that the truth lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2015)

vortrit said:


> I do, but the meds are keeping it from becoming full blown AIDS. Except for in my dick. I have dick AIDS. Still love me, Captn'?



I still love all you faggots. Even the nb ones


----------



## CG (Jun 5, 2015)

You fucking better


http://www.buzzfeed.com/tahliapritchard/straya-just-dont-care?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgp#4ldqpgp

We love straya. Cunt.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2015)

Youse cunts make us cunts look like cunts


----------



## vortrit (Jun 6, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Youse cunts make us cunts look like cunts



Goddamn cunts.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2015)

Well I for one can't believe how goddam terked that old cunt tesla is. Must be all that fleeing from knife welding messicans


----------



## vortrit (Jun 10, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Well I for one can't believe how goddam terked that old cunt tesla is. Must be all that fleeing from knife welding messicans



He's probably also picking up some gains from his twerking class.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2015)

RickyReed said:


> Ain't that the truth lol



You motherfucker.. you got my thread number.


----------



## independent (Jun 11, 2015)

Free gearzzs. Its onlu a year past experation.


----------



## CG (Jun 11, 2015)

Got the eq? Lol trying to figure that into a cutting cycle


----------



## vortrit (Jun 12, 2015)

Most of you faggots will die of horrific butt AIDS.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Got the eq? Lol trying to figure that into a cutting cycle



Blast that shit at a gram! Up yoar pooper!


----------



## CG (Jun 13, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Blast that shit at a gram! Up yoar pooper!



Sounds like a plan. Shall I take the var the same way?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2015)

All the pros do


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 15, 2015)

So like I got my big back after a year or so of using 30g pins instead of 22g.  lol  I finally figured out I was using the wrong pins n gears.  Anyhoo, I'm back around 245 and same shape I was in 5yrs ago after a good 10 weeks of tren & test and currently running deca & test.  So, now my shoulders are all blowed out with arthritis and prolly a tore rotator cuff.  Question is, HTF do you train around this shit without your arms falling off?  Or, can you?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 15, 2015)

Sux McGilf......I have a partially torn rotator cuff and all kinds of joint problems. I just suffer through it with lighter weight on the lifts that irritate it. 

Wish I had a better answer for you!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't bro. My shoulder is fucked, got permanent tendinitis from lhjo... Arms are thin like a girls now 
All I do is squat. And deadlift. And stalk SFW and Saney's fb pages.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## vortrit (Jun 22, 2015)

Tesla said:


>



I wanna shoot that fucking thing.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2015)

Leave my fucking Deer alone you SOB's.


----------



## GearsM (Jun 24, 2015)

So, I found out I got a high grade tear in my left RC and two smaller tears in the left one, bursitis in both shoulders, and mild arthritis in my left shoulder   This blows.  I was trying to just tough out the pain and not do anything that directly hurts them.  But, now basically anything that involves pushing affects them, and especially anything that involves working my shoulders with my arms directly in front of me (upright rows, dips, etc.).  I reckon I can just use lighter weights/higher reps and shit when it cums to shoulders and chest and still keep my big.  I'm bout as big/strong as I can ever get at this point anyhoo.  Since this is the CT and all, I might as well add that I discovered this weekend that my new chick can actually cum from me licking her arsehole alone!  I mean JFC, I was shocked that she could cum just thru anal alone!  I never thought it was possible for a chick to cum just from a rimmy!  I'm digging it for sho!


----------



## CG (Jun 24, 2015)

GearsM said:


> So, I found out I got a high grade tear in my left RC and two smaller tears in the left one, bursitis in both shoulders, and mild arthritis in my left shoulder   This blows.  I was trying to just tough out the pain and not do anything that directly hurts them.  But, now basically anything that involves pushing affects them, and especially anything that involves working my shoulders with my arms directly in front of me (upright rows, dips, etc.).  I reckon I can just use lighter weights/higher reps and shit when it cums to shoulders and chest and still keep my big.  I'm bout as big/strong as I can ever get at this point anyhoo.  Since this is the CT and all, I might as well add that I discovered this weekend that my new chick can actually cum from me licking her arsehole alone!  I mean JFC, I was shocked that she could cum just thru anal alone!  I never thought it was possible for a chick to cum just from a rimmy!  I'm digging it for sho!



When one door closes, the back one opens  sucks about your shoulders, but it seems you're getting some solid tailpipe action, so I would call it even, eh?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2015)

Everyone is licking someone's ahole. Even Al's cat is getting some rimming!


----------



## vortrit (Jun 25, 2015)

Tesla said:


> Leave my fucking Deer alone you SOB's.



I'm going to strangle it while I rape it in its deer asshole.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2015)

vortrit said:


> I'm going to strangle it while I rape it in its deer asshole.



^^^ that's why ppl look up to you bro


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ that's why ppl look up to you bro



A true American hero


----------



## GearsM (Jun 25, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> When one door closes, the back one opens  sucks about your shoulders, but it seems you're getting some solid tailpipe action, so I would call it even, eh?


Werd!  Fair enough I reckon.  I just hate to lose all the size I gained if I have to stay at lower weights/higher reps.


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2015)

GearsM said:


> Werd!  Fair enough I reckon.  I just hate to lose all the size I gained if I have to stay at lower weights/higher reps.



I hear you.. you can't keep your big with low weight high rep? Chase the pump bro, might work


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> I hear you.. you can't keep your big with low weight high rep? Chase the pump bro, might work



And keep eating bro. You'll stay with the Biggs


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey cunts!







Sent from my jewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## CG (Jun 26, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Hey cunts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God damn it. Love you cunts, you're so smart! Too bad merikans can't think of something like that


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## vortrit (Jul 5, 2015)

Dark Geared God said:


>



Well, that is one of the less tastier specimen of crab, so I probably wouldn't give a fuck if I were him either.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 5, 2015)

vortrit said:


> Well, that is one of the less tastier specimen of crab, so I probably wouldn't give a fuck if I were him either.


Quit being such a fag...


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 7, 2015)

So I avoided going to prison 
= winning 

anywho back to my gear abusing ways


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> So I avoided going to prison
> = winning
> 
> anywho back to my gear abusing ways



Rape again? Or battery?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## OTG85 (Jul 11, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Rape again? Or battery?


Both


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 11, 2015)

Sick demented chick who use to frequently come hear to buy hcg and claim she was prego with my kid.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey reprobates! What's the best place for clens?


----------



## Guaguito (Jul 11, 2015)

What's up guys I have a question 
I recently had a left inguinal hernia surgery  I was wondering if am able to use some gear or hgh  to heal faster or if some of you had the same problem ,i had to come off when I found out about the hernia cause my doctor told me to,I was doing test c 600mg week deca 400 a week ,eq 400 a week dbol 50 mg a day split in .,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 11, 2015)

^^^Cop..........


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## OTG85 (Jul 11, 2015)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Hey reprobates! What's the best place for clens?



IMF research


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 11, 2015)

Guaguito said:


> What's up guys I have a question
> I recently had a left inguinal hernia surgery  I was wondering if am able to use some gear or hgh  to heal faster or if some of you had the same problem ,i had to come off when I found out about the hernia cause my doctor told me to,I was doing test c 600mg week deca 400 a week ,eq 400 a week dbol 50 mg a day split in .,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try google and maybe try deca for injuries


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> IMF research



2nd that. But refuse to buy until Prince returns the like function


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 11, 2015)

OTG85 said:


>


I stand by my statement


----------



## Guaguito (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks otg85 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 11, 2015)

fuck everyone


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2015)

Dark Geared God said:


>



Why did you copy sfw Avi? You are so small and pale


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 12, 2015)

I thought Mexicans didn't get pale


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 12, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Why did you copy sfw Avi? You are so small and pale


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 14, 2015)

IMF lab chemsare pricey as hell and I saw a lot of mixed reviews when I Googled.  Makes me think twice.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2015)

NiagaraBalls said:


> IMF lab chemsare pricey as hell and I saw a lot of mixed reviews when I Googled.  Makes me think twice.



Talk to sheriv - she's got a discount code and might send you some unsoiled panties if you ask nicely.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 14, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Talk to sheriv - she's got a discount code and might send you some unsoiled panties if you ask nicely.



And if we're after the soiled variety, who do I speak to about that?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 16, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Talk to sheriv - she's got a discount code and might send you some unsoiled panties if you ask nicely.



Don't know her, but I'll look her up.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 16, 2015)

its not my fault I dont smell like a messican swamp donkey....


someone invoke my name?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2015)

SheriV said:


> its not my fault I dont smell like a messican swamp donkey....
> 
> 
> someone invoke my name?



I hear you clean the house naked in heels


----------



## SheriV (Jul 16, 2015)

Is that what you imagine 
you might be right


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2015)

I am a fat fucking disgusting piece of shit. Saney help me!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 18, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I am a fat fucking disgusting piece of shit. Saney help me!



From what I remember, Saney's a little preoccupied...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## CG (Jul 18, 2015)

SilentBob187 said:


> From what I remember, Saney's a little preoccupied...



Omg. The fabled roids doll


----------



## vortrit (Jul 20, 2015)

cgrant said:


> omg. The fabled roids doll



mom!?


----------



## CG (Jul 20, 2015)

vortrit said:


> mom!?



:


----------



## CG (Jul 20, 2015)

What happened to the addicted to heroin blog?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 20, 2015)

The locals say you've got the discount hookup on the clen.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> What happened to the addicted to heroin blog?


 Oh wow, I forgot about that shit. Ahhahahaha


----------



## SheriV (Jul 20, 2015)

NiagaraBalls said:


> The locals say you've got the discount hookup on the clen.



Sheriv15 for 15% off at imr...which is legit as fuck for clen


----------



## SheriV (Jul 20, 2015)

Jerk off vids get you better deals


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 20, 2015)

Did you hear the kkk bought the movie rights to Roots?
They're going to play it backwards so it has a happy ending.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## OTG85 (Jul 20, 2015)

I finally made a account at Asf I'm get banned or become a mod


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2015)

ROID is the secret admin over there. He got a mod demoted


----------



## CG (Jul 21, 2015)

Foh no way


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2015)

Indeed! All the other mods are shitting their pants!


----------



## RickyReed (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh did I miss something lol holy shit this is great do you have the use for great protein I was told about a brand , now for granted I haven't tried it yet, but I am going to and I will let everyone know how well it does or if it is full of shit!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2015)

^^ day day


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 22, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^ day day



Oh shit fo real?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 22, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Why the fuck do I have a 24hr rep limit, I'm a mod goddamnit!  All I'm trying to do is put a mexican in the red


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> ROID is the secret admin over there. He got a mod demoted



I am exempt


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 23, 2015)

Tesla said:


>



I was at that game and also Tues. night!  It was a blast.  The K is a great venue and I sat and also tailgated with a bunch of Burgh folks.  The first guy in the group that I spoke to was actually from the same street as me, just two blocks down.  Small world.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jul 23, 2015)

SheriV said:


> Jerk off vids get you better deals



I tried, but got a "File too large to send" error.  Sorry :-(


----------



## SheriV (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh shit..well uploading them to xhamster is all the rage...


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 23, 2015)

Let me see them pics sheri


----------



## SheriV (Jul 23, 2015)

I cant. I've been ruined forever.  Rooned I say *sob*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## OTG85 (Jul 25, 2015)

I wish this place would make a comeback Asf is fucking gay


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> I wish this place would make a comeback Asf is fucking gay



It'll make a comeback when DGG start working out


----------



## independent (Jul 26, 2015)

Free gearz!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 26, 2015)

going to pin some uncle z gear and hopefully it gets me big


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 27, 2015)

Any of you balloon knot bleachers big yet?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 27, 2015)

Fuck placebo BOB...


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 28, 2015)

Dark Geared God said:


> Fuck placebo BOB...



You wish you had some of this NeoVar.  I got it from ChangChong that's how you know it's good.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 29, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> It'll make a comeback when DGG start working out


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 29, 2015)

SilentBob187 said:


> You wish you had some of this NeoVar.  I got it from ChangChong that's how you know it's good.


been snorting lines of toco8


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 30, 2015)

Lol toco8 was the primo of the placebos


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Lol toco8 was the primo of the placebos



Alponse mentioned The One shrivelled his peen permanently


----------



## Tesla (Aug 1, 2015)

Lol . I still have the free Tee they gave me.......Who was pimping that at BN? BigBen?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Alponse mentioned The One shrivelled his peen permanently



The Peen is fine, my nutsack is another story.


----------



## CG (Aug 2, 2015)

Lmfao. Been on gears for years, nut sack is fine, Actually, they were much bigger than normal, so if they shrunk, no one is complaining lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2015)

Tesla said:


> The Peen is fine, my nutsack is another story.



Pics



Or


G

T

F

O!


----------



## RickyReed (Aug 14, 2015)

Well there is a lot of thing on this thread and does anyone have another that can lead me into this same type of talking about it


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah, that was Big Ben.  Dude was actually pretty big.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2015)

RickyReed said:


> Well there is a lot of thing on this thread and does anyone have another that can lead me into this same type of talking about it



Oh you want some heroin?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2015)

Gonna try out some gearz soon. Want to be terked like Saney, only not as pasty.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 5, 2015)

Capp needs to be Terked and Jann!!


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Sep 5, 2015)

X

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Sep 5, 2015)

Tesla said:


> Capp needs to be Terked and Jann!!



I'm set on being janned. Too bad I'm not terked


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 6, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Gonna try out some gearz soon. Want to be terked like Saney, only not as pasty.





Tesla said:


> Capp needs to be Terked and Jann!!





Cgrant said:


> I'm set on being janned. Too bad I'm not terked


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 6, 2015)

Tesla said:


> Capp needs to be Terked and Jann!!



Uncle Al you ever get a sore cock?


----------



## CG (Sep 6, 2015)

Prolly had sores on his cawk


----------



## Tesla (Sep 6, 2015)

WTF!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2015)

Tesla said:


> WTF!!!



Tell me about the Indians bro!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 7, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Tell me about the Indians bro!




Nothing more to say other than their workout routines are pure comedy!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2015)

Wonder what Indian pussy tastes like


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Sep 7, 2015)

Kinda like Mexican pussy.....sweet 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Sep 7, 2015)

Gonna eat some chocolate pussy tonight. ....be a first

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2015)

Get some pics


----------



## RickyReed (Sep 9, 2015)

How many of you actually use these products? What and I can truly see the benefits of them yet not sure which one to buy, I am a regular at my gym and workout very hard and have seen the results, yet just feel there is something missing out on. Any suggestions?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2015)

Suggest NeoVar stacked with beta alanine taken intra-anally every 4hrs


----------



## Tesla (Sep 9, 2015)

^^^^this^^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 18, 2015)

I hear SFW is out of prison again. Hope he drops by cause when he's not hear Saney is the most terked on the CT


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 18, 2015)

theCaptn' is entertaining 10 posts noobs in the CT, unbelievable, this place really is fucked. Saney negged me for posting in the CT before I had a 1000 posts......


----------



## independent (Sep 18, 2015)

I miss saney.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 19, 2015)

Saney got a big boy job and makes 25,000 no time for ct


----------



## charley (Sep 19, 2015)

Saney has a sweet ass...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 19, 2015)

CEO Swamp water industries?


----------



## CG (Sep 19, 2015)

Lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 22, 2015)

There's this arsehole on ASF calling himself russianstar reckons he invented NeoVar .... BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## irish1987 (Sep 22, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> There's this arsehole on ASF calling himself russianstar reckons he invented NeoVar .... BWAHAHAHAHA!


I saw that 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 24, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear SFW is out of prison again. Hope he drops by cause when he's not hear Saney is the most terked on the CT


Saneys swamp water gave me aids!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Saneys swamp water gave me aids!!



Same deal when he spat in my mouth


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 25, 2015)

Good think world P has first exclusive vaccines or we would be fucked


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 25, 2015)

RickyReed said:


> How many of you actually use these products? What and I can truly see the benefits of them yet not sure which one to buy, I am a regular at my gym and workout very hard and have seen the results, yet just feel there is something missing out on. Any suggestions?



No one here lifts or juices wrong forum.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2015)

Well since it's just you and me now OTG, we should make the CT clothing optional


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 26, 2015)

I been wearing a trench coat with nothing underneath it for years.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 26, 2015)

We need a thread where are they at now(ct members)
sfw=prison for strangulation
saney=some tranny strip club ran off with a terked tranny
sheriv= went to prison to find sfw 
kos= o.d. on 1$ menu spicy chickens 
al = headband is now a full bandana to cover his comb over
reddog is redddog 
big moe= bunk gmp gear spokesman and fake zannies
captn= lone wolf, aussie serial killer
Niagra smallz = I never even lifted in the first place
cGrant=dudes eating gummy bears off his cawk

somes it up? Feel free to contribute


----------



## Tesla (Sep 26, 2015)

No comb over here brah...Fully shaved knigg!!!

Anyone blast year round? I do!!!


OOOpps ...forgot nobody gears or lifts here! lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2015)

OTG = bastard children is 6 different counties

Gears McGilf = on again off again smack head 

Dayday = child rapist

Dark Geared God = feeble Mexican lawn mower

I'm done


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2015)

In other news: who here abuses DNP?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 27, 2015)

Not me I'm scared of that shit. I'm finally getting the urge to try slin for the first time. I heard Dnp is seriously hard on your body.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Not me I'm scared of that shit. I'm finally getting the urge to try slin for the first time. I heard Dnp is seriously hard on your body.



I hear low dose short duration DNP is ok. If I'm wrong and die just want you to know I love you guys. 

Also Al you get my toupee collection.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 6, 2015)

Me thinks sheriv has SFW locked up in her basement, where has that little musclebear been?.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2015)

He's probably locked up somewhere


----------



## SilentBob187 (Oct 16, 2015)

Gears just updated his shit, maybe he'll show up here too?


----------



## CG (Oct 20, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> We need a thread where are they at now(ct members)
> sfw=prison for strangulation
> saney=some tranny strip club ran off with a terked tranny
> sheriv= went to prison to find sfw
> ...



Hahahahaha. All of this is true


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 25, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> OTG = bastard children is 6 different counties
> 
> Gears McGilf = on again off again smack head
> 
> ...







u still suck


----------



## independent (Oct 27, 2015)

Big true.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 27, 2015)

I...Um... have ramped up a significant dose of caber. And I might have been abusing some various ampethamines. And I might have given myself a Indian burn on my penis. I kinda didn't think I would be jerkin raw at 35... my parents must be so proud.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 28, 2015)

Well jimmy I went into the bathroom this morning and honeybear put a new bottle vanilla lavender hand soap in there and I thought, hmm.... now how would that feel on my penis, the answer is, really really nice, and I smell great. And I got 20 years on you, just sayin........


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 28, 2015)

Sup knigs!  Anyhoo, been Aping the ole lady lots and SFW.  Other than work and gears, that's about all life has to offer as of late.  That's ok, cause gears, food, AP, SFW, and the occasional Prip and natty ice is all any knig really needs when you really think hard about it.  Anyhoo, speaking of slin.  I can't never seem to get past 240 no matter how much gears and SFW I do.  So, slin it is.  I'm thinking 7iu PWO, followed by a shitload of protein and carbs.  I'll keep some fruit juice on hand lest I should go all hypo and shit.  So, anyone know if Wal-Mart sells that Humulin r or Novolin r w/o a script?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2015)

McGilf! Welcome back to biggdom 
You back on the gilf train or hitting those younger Sheilas?

Slin .... Start around 4iu's - then up 1iu every couple of days until you hit 7ius ... Or die!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 29, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sup knigs!  Anyhoo, been Aping the ole lady lots and SFW.  Other than work and gears, that's about all life has to offer as of late.  That's ok, cause gears, food, AP, SFW, and the occasional Prip and natty ice is all any knig really needs when you really think hard about it.  Anyhoo, speaking of slin.  I can't never seem to get past 240 no matter how much gears and SFW I do.  So, slin it is.  I'm thinking 7iu PWO, followed by a shitload of protein and carbs.  I'll keep some fruit juice on hand lest I should go all hypo and shit.  So, anyone know if Wal-Mart sells that Humulin r or Novolin r w/o a script?



Its a state to state thing. Most states yeah...
Walmart gives you free donuts with every bottle


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 29, 2015)

Update:  Went to SFLegs this morning at 7:45ish.  Afterward, I called Walls Mart to axe if they had Novalin r (generic Humalin, similar to Humalog slin) and if I was buying it for SWIM, would I get it w/out a skrip.  They said sure, come get you some!  So, I went there and gt me a bottle of Novalin r and a box of 100 29g heroin pins and was all set.  I asked abut the free donuts, but all they had as the Krispy Kremes on clearance for like $.99 a bx.  So, I bought one dozen.  Anyhoo, the slin was only like $25.  I had heard that you should start at like 3iu, then increase by 1iu each wo till you get to 10-12iu.  I read about 1iu for every 10lbs is a rule of thumb (no moar).  You also need about 100-200g of carbs and 60-80g f protein about 20 minute after the inject, followed by a large meal about 1-2 hrs later.  I went ahead and pinned 10iu, followed by a met Rx bar (400 cals, 46g carbs, 30g pr) immediately post shot, then a 2% milk/38g protein shake afterward.  I never felt hypo or nothing.  But, I do feel a bit hungry even after eating a large pasta lunch.  I'll do about 12iu tomorro and level off around 15iu over the next week long as I keep responding well.  15iu seems t be a fairly standard dose from what I read.  Gears n Slin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2015)

Keep some carbs on hand at all time knigglet


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 29, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Update:  Went to SFLegs this morning at 7:45ish.  Afterward, I called Walls Mart to axe if they had Novalin r (generic Humalin, similar to Humalog slin) and if I was buying it for SWIM, would I get it w/out a skrip.  They said sure, come get you some!  So, I went there and gt me a bottle of Novalin r and a box of 100 29g heroin pins and was all set.  I asked abut the free donuts, but all they had as the Krispy Kremes on clearance for like $.99 a bx.  So, I bought one dozen.  Anyhoo, the slin was only like $25.  I had heard that you should start at like 3iu, then increase by 1iu each wo till you get to 10-12iu.  I read about 1iu for every 10lbs is a rule of thumb (no moar).  You also need about 100-200g of carbs and 60-80g f protein about 20 minute after the inject, followed by a large meal about 1-2 hrs later.  I went ahead and pinned 10iu, followed by a met Rx bar (400 cals, 46g carbs, 30g pr) immediately post shot, then a 2% milk/38g protein shake afterward.  I never felt hypo or nothing.  But, I do feel a bit hungry even after eating a large pasta lunch.  I'll do about 12iu tomorro and level off around 15iu over the next week long as I keep responding well.  15iu seems t be a fairly standard dose from what I read.  Gears n Slin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Might want to wade into that pool at a more leisurely pace.
Take your time...look at the milfs tending to their children...that's where the nip slips happen!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 31, 2015)

All is going well so far. I did 12u today after SFW.  I plan on levelling off around 15 as long as I'm still alive after 13 and 14. Surprisingly I can't feel nothing till much later in the day when I start really geakin for sugar. I'm hoping this with deca/test @ 600/1000 will finally push me past the 260 mark.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 31, 2015)

Sorry to GI OT knigz. I forgot to mention that my chick digs watching me LHJO and spray all over meself. For some reason it was difficult to finish last nite. So I'm thinking the slin and maybe being a lil hypo g. Perhaps with more carbs I'll be able to make a good mess tonight.  I'll update soon.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 31, 2015)

That's not enough gearz McGilf. You need some abombs or dbolz


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 3, 2015)

Hittn some back n tris right now. Just pinned 16u slin bout half way thru tris so I could pound the pwo shake right after SFW. Shit if I didn't get lite headed as fuck and shakey and sweaty within 12 min. I had to pound the shake immediately. Lol At least I know where my slin sweet spot is.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 5, 2015)

This shit's the effin bombadeer knigs! Already up almost 2kg in a week. 244 today. My Appetite's out the roof and muscles seem to be better recovered after a week than they was previously. Shits definitely boss!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2015)

C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to give this a test run.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2015)

Lol that's fucking madness you can get commercial weed products in the USA no less 

You still jerked tesla? Or gone to the flab like saney has?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol that's fucking madness you can get commercial weed products in the USA no less
> 
> You still jerked tesla? Or gone to the flab like saney has?



Well I'm kruzing on 750mg/test per week. It's Winter time here, so not as lean, but still terked.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 6, 2015)

Tesla said:


> C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't 8 till medical weed is legal here in Bama.  Course, it'll take a Supreme court ruling, kinda like fag marriage, to make it happen in the bible belt.  Anyhoo, at least slin's legal at W-mart.  246 today! Anyone got any good AP stories as of late?  I got a coupla good new ones I'ma post tomorrow, complete with rimming and cream pies.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2015)

I got nada.... Except some of the shit I see online. These tiny white dolls getting brutalised by Kniggs and Knoggs ... Hilarious!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 7, 2015)

I shoulda broke it in half. Fucker told me to eat the whole cookie.............Never been so blazed in my life........


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2015)

Says a lot you old weed hound LOL.
So I'm back on the tren. Got some tren base on the way and some inj clen. Maybe some winny. 
Think I'm screwed!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 10, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I got nada.... Except some of the shit I see online. These tiny white dolls getting brutalised by Kniggs and Knoggs ... Hilarious!



So, the ole lady lives with you and you ain't got any AP stories... WTF?  Did she find this thread and cut you off knig?  Anyhoo, I had a terrible experience during what should have made for a gr8 AP story.  I posted it in the anabolic section, but it kinda makes for a good AP story.  So:                          





> Just wondering if anyone else has had trouble getting/staying hard whilst on the slin.  I am currently slamming 16u of Novalin r post wo.  I've been using it for 10 days now.  I used it everyday for the first 10 days, so I've prolly been overdoing it.  A a few days into it, I noticed that when I JOd, I never could get completely hard.  In fact, the other night, I almost couldn't finish cause it was just like playing with a wet noodle.  I didn't worry too much about it at the time since it was just a round of LHJO.  However, yesterday was rather disturbing to say the least.  I didn't wo, so I took 12u first thing in the am. followed by a shake (~80g protein and ~150g carbs).  About 90 minutes later (9:30ish), I had a sausage, egg, cheese bagel meal with a hash brown (no exactly cutting here).  That was all I had till around 3:00pm.  I also didn't sleep worth a shit previous two nites.  So, by the time I got to my girl's place, I was a little weak/tired.  Anyhoo, it seemed that when messing around, I never could get more than about a 75% boner, rather than the 125% that I'm accustomed to with 1g of test/600mg deca each week.  To give an example, at one time, I'm on my knees, on the bed, rubbing her sweet spot and to get her really worked up, I slip a finger into her ass.  She's going nuts and starts sucking my cawk like a good good girl.  A this point, I'm maybe 80% hard and ready to go in, but a little concerned.  So, I got on top, start fiddling with my junk and have to work at it to get in there.  After maybe a dozen or so strokes I notice I'm running out gas and keep having to put it back, till finally I go totally limp.  I figured I might do better after eating something.  So, we ate, put up some Xmas lights, then tried again, but still no luck.  I could get about 80%, but would lose it every time I tried to use it.  After dinner (7:30ish), same thing.  However, around 9ish we started going at it again and I got about 80% once more.  This time however, with her on top, ad me using less effort, it worked fairly well and she came 3 times! Things did start to improve some as the evening went on.  We 69'ed around 9:00 and I got roughly 95% hard and fucked her in the ass till I came, still never 100% hard tho. It seemed to get better, though I was still fairly fatigued throughout the evening.  Just wondering if anyone else has had erectile issues whilst running


 slin.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2015)

You need some old school vitC!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 11, 2015)

Thing is, that was the only time that's ever happened. The vitC usually works, but failed this time. I literally couldn't get much wood and what I did get was gone bout as soon as I got it in. It was horrifi.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2015)

I never had the issue using slin bro ... But I never went over 10iu of humalog. Maybe you just needed ATM?


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 11, 2015)

Bro.....been reading the posts here about using the slin. Being an insulin diabetic for 40 years and having the P.T. and nutrition background I feel you may be hitting the slin 2 without having the correct nutrients to back it up.  As far as Humalog nova log humility all the fast acting insulin it takes approximately 15 minutes for it to start to impact blood sugar. So taking it b during your workout is dangerous.  Especially if you have no idea what your blood sugar levels are.  You are better off taking it immediately post work out. Also...for every 15 grams of carbs you need 1i.u. to cover it. So say you took 100 grams of carbs like a dextrose or maltodextrin you would need 10 i.u. fast acting slin to carry the nutrients through your bloodstream.  But remember...your body is programed to deliver insulin based on the based amount of carbs you take in. So be cautious in your insulin regime.  Please invest in a cheap blood meter so you know .what your body is doing. As far as the lack of full wood it can happen based on  blood sugar level. Remember simple sugars or glycogen fuel our brains ans well as our muscles for workout. Your lack or wood is most likely based on a low glycogen level caused by your insulin supplementation and a lack of long acting carbs. Remember...your cawk is a muscle and if there is no glycogen your main vein won't have enuf blood flow or nitric oxide to maintain the wood. Plus your brain controls orgasm and if glucose is low you will crash just like you did on your workout. Hope this helps bro.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 12, 2015)

tomsawyer.tc said:


> Bro.....been reading the posts here about using the slin. Being an insulin diabetic for 40 years and having the P.T. and nutrition background I feel you may be hitting the slin 2 without having the correct nutrients to back it up.  As far as Humalog nova log humility all the fast acting insulin it takes approximately 15 minutes for it to start to impact blood sugar. So taking it b during your workout is dangerous.  Especially if you have no idea what your blood sugar levels are.  You are better off taking it immediately post work out. Also...for every 15 grams of carbs you need 1i.u. to cover it. So say you took 100 grams of carbs like a dextrose or maltodextrin you would need 10 i.u. fast acting slin to carry the nutrients through your bloodstream.  But remember...your body is programed to deliver insulin based on the based amount of carbs you take in. So be cautious in your insulin regime.  Please invest in a cheap blood meter so you know .what your body is doing. As far as the lack of full wood it can happen based on  blood sugar level. Remember simple sugars or glycogen fuel our brains ans well as our muscles for workout. Your lack or wood is most likely based on a low glycogen level caused by your insulin supplementation and a lack of long acting carbs. Remember...your cawk is a muscle and if there is no glycogen your main vein won't have enuf blood flow or nitric oxide to maintain the wood. Plus your brain controls orgasm and if glucose is low you will crash just like you did on your workout. Hope this helps bro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Good info mate.  That's kind of what I was thinking.  My BS was prolly all screwed up at the time.  I'm gonna get some dextrose and a BS meter tomorrow.


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 12, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Good info mate.  That's kind of what I was thinking.  My BS was prolly all screwed up at the time.  I'm gonna get some dextrose and a BS meter tomorrow.


Lemme kno how it works out bro.
I adjust my slin towards a post workout time frame and will go glucose tabs followed with a protien shake then a good meal an hour later.
Been considering using a gainer with the slin so keep u posted 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 13, 2015)

I thought the cawk was an organ, not a muscle


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 13, 2015)

I stand corrected.
I do however like flowers in the garden, roses on the piano and definitely tulips on my organ

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 16, 2015)

Fuck all of you


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2015)

I got a BS monitor and have been measuring 5 &10 min after injection, right after shake,  as well as pre inject.  I was 108 pre, 81,at 5, 63 @ 10, and back to 91 after shake. The 63 was a bit freaky cause it meant I was still dropping b4 I drank the shake. Shit! Imagine if I'd forgot it!


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 17, 2015)

Yo bro .......63 is considered very low glycemic. I am glad you got a meter. For a measurement standpoint.....and this is based on my metabolic rate, my b.s. will drop 50 points for every 2 i.u. injected. So keep that in mind pre injection. If you are only 140 and you take 6 you are going to bottom out. But you also have the high glycemic carbs and the protein to bring it up. But 1 i.u. will cover 15 grms of carbs. So you have a bit of math to do my man!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 17, 2015)

Be safe......if you drop into a low glycemic state most people won't know what's wrong or how to handle it.  Straight up orange or pinapple juice will bring you back. Make sure  someone close to you is aware of what's going on. I almost died from a low b.s. once and I been diabetic for 42 yrs bro. Please be safe

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2015)

Werd. I hear ya on the numbers.  I could tell when mine dropped.  I was dizzy, seating, and had the jitters.  But, it went up quickly after I drank the carbs.  I'll prolly stick with around 12u going forward.  I don't guess you get more of an anabolic effect from dropping your BS lower necessarily.  BTW, do you think it's necessary to use 100g+ of pure dextrose in ur shake right afterwards?  That shit gets expensive


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 17, 2015)

Only if you have enuf insulin to cover it. Remember....insulin is more anabolic that test i.m.o. so it can make you big and ripped or bloated and fat depending on the nutrient source. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 17, 2015)

I use glucose tabs....pretty inexpensive at wal mart

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 17, 2015)

Right now I am using a mass gainer and taking half a serving of that which is 80 grms of maltodextrin 30 grams of protein and I ad an additional 25 grm scoop of protein this is all post w/o. Then I generally eat a chicken rice meal hour or two later

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2015)

I was thinking of around 100dex, 12ozmilk, & 60g whey for a total of ~76g protein & 120carbs.  What kind of gains did you get from slin?


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 18, 2015)

120 grms ? 15 = 8i.u. slin 
Dependent upon b.s. numbers prior to injection. 80 -120 is considered normal for healthy non diabetic individual. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 18, 2015)

I was out of the gym for 5 years due to a major shoulder surgery.  Came in a sucked up sick looking 180 in February. Today packing a lean 215.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 18, 2015)

Werd.  I'm still having a hard time getting over about 247ish.  I'm up about 9-10lbs from 2 weeks ago.  But, I'm hoping to put on about 15-20lbs over a 6 week run.  I hear ya on the 15g carbs per unit.  But, I've read about a lot of bbers keeping it around 10g/u.  I've even heard of some guys going as low at 7g/u, which seems a bit risky.  I had about 120g today after pinning 14u and my bs measured 110 again afterward.  I'm assuming that's what I should go by.  On the other hand, I have had my bs drop down into the low 80s again 5-6 hours later in the day.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 19, 2015)

Update. I put 120g of dex (12tblsp) in the shake pwo and felt all pukey afterwards.  BS registered 166 @ 30 min later. Still not hungry 2hrs later. Seemed like a helluva lot of sugar.


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 19, 2015)

What type dextrose you using?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 19, 2015)

Its dextrose sweetener. 3g per tspn.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 19, 2015)

There are better carb options. Look into highly branched cyclic dextrins! Gaspari make em


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 19, 2015)

Yeah I agree.....I would not use a sweetener. Go with fast acting like a good dextrose glucose tab from the pharmacy like wal marts are cheap. Or I like a good quality gainer with and extra scoop of protein. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 19, 2015)

I thought about that.  But each tab is 4g. Would u seriously eat like 30 if them?


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 19, 2015)

Have done it....but this is why I am n liking g the mass gainer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Nov 19, 2015)

Rip ct!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm pretty jerked right now. Tan needs some work


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 20, 2015)

What happened to sfw I think he Od on gear


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2015)

Idk.... He started a Z log .... Then got arrested again


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2015)

Check this gook out:







Sent from my jewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 21, 2015)

No way! His parents really treasures him.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2015)

Bich Phuc Dat!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 22, 2015)

I thought it was Phuc Dat Bich


----------



## CG (Nov 22, 2015)

Idk but the chinaman hails from Aussie


----------



## Watson (Nov 23, 2015)

hes not chinese, id guess Vietnam? Cambodia? etc etc


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 24, 2015)

Tesla said:


> Rip ct!!


Wood update:  I've found that as long as I get my BS back up, the wood issue goes away, even if I use slin earlier in the day.  I banged 15u t'other day and drank a pwo shake with about 120g carbs and had no wood issues at all.  I ap'ed the ole lady in the evening and stayed up long enough for her to cum 3 times b4 I popped, even managed to go backdoor for another round about an hour later.  I also got me another bottle of Vit C from usapeptide.  I think that shit loses some of its effectiveness after several months.  I also read that it doesn't stay in suspension very well, which makes the doses less potent as you get further down in the bottle.  I wouldn't go over 1ml tho.  I took 1.5ml Friday and on Saturday I had a few random boners throughout the day that were a bit painful


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice bro.......
Look around for a over the counter supplement called Kangaroo. It's da BOMB!
Lasts 72 hrs and makes me like I'm 18 again. And for a 52 year old with a 36 year old latina that's big time bro

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2015)

tomsawyer.tc said:


> Nice bro.......
> Look around for a over the counter supplement called Kangaroo. It's da BOMB!
> Lasts 72 hrs and makes me like I'm 18 again. And for a 52 year old with a 36 year old latina that's big time bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



Sounds like trib stacked with The One!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 25, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> The One!






Yeah Gears, 1ml of USA C is usually plenty...I'll smash 2ml when I know some serious sessions are on the horizon.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 25, 2015)

tomsawyer.tc said:


> Nice bro.......
> Look around for a over the counter supplement called Kangaroo. It's da BOMB!
> Lasts 72 hrs and makes me like I'm 18 again. And for a 52 year old with a 36 year old latina that's big time bro
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Awesome!  I never had me a Latina broad.  Always wanted to.  I tried an OTC product once years ago and it gave me mad wood, but it had some other kinda stimulant in it and kept me awake almost the entire night.
Awesomeness!  I never had me a Latina broad.  Always wanted to.  I tried an OTC product once years ago and it gave me mad wood, but it had some other kinda stimulant in it and kept me awake almost the entire night.


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 27, 2015)

Latina women are hot.....firecrackers and sometimes attitude plus but HOT

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2015)

tomsawyer.tc said:


> Latina women are hot.....firecrackers and sometimes attitude plus but HOT
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



I hear their vaginas smell like frijoles.... Please confirm


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 27, 2015)

No......more like a flan. You know the Mexican dessert?  Sweet and velvety

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 27, 2015)

Imagine......tacos for dinner Pink Taco for dessert 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Nov 27, 2015)

I see a Latino. The sex is insane, but keep your guard up. Very possessive!


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 27, 2015)

Ouch your NOT lying bro latina women will kill you if you are Messing around on them......I learned it the hard way

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2015)

Tesla said:


> I see a Latino. The sex is insane, but keep your guard up. Very possessive!



So they dig Jews huh?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 28, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> So they dig Jews huh?


I wouldn't know. Maybe you can enlighten us, Capp??


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm not Jewish but I am trying to hook her up with one so I can watch

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Nov 28, 2015)

tomsawyer.tc said:


> Ouch your NOT lying bro latina women will kill you if you are Messing around on them......I learned it the hard way
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




...  i'm learning..     wifey is from Peru..     sexy but KRAZY....


----------



## Guaguito (Nov 28, 2015)

Latin wife will take every penny out of your accounts,I got divorced a few years ago  no kids 10 years of marriage  ,I though I couldn't have kids so that was not a problem cause I thought maybe because the roids  or born like that , one day I found a receipt hidden  I read it and it was from plan parenthood (it was the fee the she paid for abortion)I went to my doctor I had a sperm checked up I came up high count so I talked to her she cried we went to court I end up paying her 20 000 just for splitting (divorced)plus insurance for one year that sucks


Sent from my Nokia using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2015)

This tren is making my cock sore


----------



## Tesla (Dec 4, 2015)

Listening to some STP tonight in honor of Scott Weiland. RIP Bro!! 

[video=youtube;V5UOC0C0x8Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=RDsT1DdO3SISg&v=V5UOC0C0x8Q[/video]


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2015)

Tesla said:


> Listening to some STP tonight in honor of Scott Weiland. RIP Bro!!
> 
> [video=youtube;V5UOC0C0x8Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=RDsT1DdO3SISg&v=V5UOC0C0x8Q[/video]



1st song on my most used Playlist.  Not to say I'm a music guy. I have never played an instrument. I can't read music. But STP was the one band that never went out of style with me.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 17, 2015)

Damn!  The CT is now deader than I ever seen it!   WTF eerbody at?  Anyhoo, maybe a brief AP story will help.  So, I been seeing this new milf for the past 7mos.  She happens, thankfully to really dig the backdoor action.  Last time we were together, I decided to try something new just to see her reaction.  She loves it both conventional doggy style and backdoor.  She can actually cum from anal alone without any other stimulation.  I decided to mix things up a bit and see how she'd like it. So, I was going backdoor and she was getting really close, when I suddenly pulled out and went back into her vag and finished her off that way, then I proceeded to switch back and forth, making her cum from both spots until I came in her arse. Turns out she prefers that I stick with one hole at a time tho. lol


----------



## Tesla (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2015)

Well I'm pretty jerked right now.... Tren and DNP... Though I think my test dose is too low or bunk my doodle is operating at 60%


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Well I'm pretty jerked right now.... Tren and DNP... Though I think my test dose is too low or bunk my doodle is operating at 60%



Oh nose

Get you some Asian tang and it might start working again!


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn!  The CT is now deader than I ever seen it!   WTF eerbody at?  Anyhoo, maybe a brief AP story will help.  So, I been seeing this new milf for the past 7mos.  She happens, thankfully to really dig the backdoor action.  Last time we were together, I decided to try something new just to see her reaction.  She loves it both conventional doggy style and backdoor.  She can actually cum from anal alone without any other stimulation.  I decided to mix things up a bit and see how she'd like it. So, I was going backdoor and she was getting really close, when I suddenly pulled out and went back into her vag and finished her off that way, then I proceeded to switch back and forth, making her cum from both spots until I came in her arse. Turns out she prefers that I stick with one hole at a time tho. lol



Well, the fact that she let you go back and forth is what matters most!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Oh nose
> 
> Get you some Asian tang and it might start working again!



Their horizontal vaginas scare me


----------



## CG (Dec 25, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Their horizontal vaginas scare me



FOH. You need one. Take pics. Report back. It's your duty to this board and the whole DRSE


----------



## Watson (Dec 28, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn!  The CT is now deader than I ever seen it!   WTF eerbody at?  Anyhoo, maybe a brief AP story will help.  So, I been seeing this new milf for the past 7mos.  She happens, thankfully to really dig the backdoor action.  Last time we were together, I decided to try something new just to see her reaction.  She loves it both conventional doggy style and backdoor.  She can actually cum from anal alone without any other stimulation.  I decided to mix things up a bit and see how she'd like it. So, I was going backdoor and she was getting really close, when I suddenly pulled out and went back into her vag and finished her off that way, then I proceeded to switch back and forth, making her cum from both spots until I came in her arse. Turns out she prefers that I stick with one hole at a time tho. lol



can you imagine her fucken yeast infection from that shit? not to mention you made her pussy smell like shit!


----------



## charley (Jan 4, 2016)

...   going ass to pussy can put a lot of 'shit byproducts' in a girls vjay ,,  better to wash of your cock first, & avoid nasty infections....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2016)

Lmao!


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2016)

Hahahahhahaha


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 5, 2016)

charley said:


> ...   going ass to pussy can put a lot of 'shit byproducts' in a girls vjay ,,  better to wash of your cock first, & avoid nasty infections....



Werd!  I thought about that afterward.  Not a good idea to go A2P.  Prolly a good way to giver some e.coli


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 6, 2016)

Mrsa cawk ftw


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2016)

315x4 on incliners today!  Up to 252! WTF everybody at?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2016)

GearsMcGilf said:


> 315x4 on incliners today!  Up to 252! WTF everybody at?



How's that slin going?

I caught enough fish for 20lbs of fillets! Anyone wanna swap fish for gearz?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 14, 2016)

GearsMcGilf said:


> 315x4 on incliners today!  Up to 252! WTF everybody at?



Fuck yeah. Lifting isn't fun until it's dangerous.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> How's that slin going?
> 
> I caught enough fish for 20lbs of fillets! Anyone wanna swap fish for gearz?



Dude, I've noticed that my tolerance to the slin seems to have gone up dramatically.  When I first started,  I could easily handle 16u, but I'd feel pretty light headed within 15 min.  I've been cycling it.  But, now, I can easily handle 34u and barely get lightheaded.  Strength has gone up like mad also.  315x7 yesterday and 259 now.  Only a tiny fat increase also.  I'm also pinnin 500mg deca and about 900mg T.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Well I'm pretty jerked right now.... Tren and DNP... Though I think my test dose is too low or bunk my doodle is operating at 60%



How's it hangin' now?  The T is making me randy all the time. I actually went for 5 rounds b/w about 2pm and 10:30 a few weeks ago and ain't done that since I was 22. Course, that's unusual and I hadn't seen the ole lady for 3 weeks that time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2016)

GearsMcGilf said:


> How's it hangin' now?  The T is making me randy all the time. I actually went for 5 rounds b/w about 2pm and 10:30 a few weeks ago and ain't done that since I was 22. Course, that's unusual and I hadn't seen the ole lady for 3 weeks that time.



Was all good, finished cycle and pinned a bunch of test cause I was going away on holiday. 

Starting to flat line now but will be back in the game this week! 

Made some good gains on the rebound - hefty 235lbs about!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2016)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Dude, I've noticed that my tolerance to the slin seems to have gone up dramatically.  When I first started,  I could easily handle 16u, but I'd feel pretty light headed within 15 min.  I've been cycling it.  But, now, I can easily handle 34u and barely get lightheaded.  Strength has gone up like mad also.  315x7 yesterday and 259 now.  Only a tiny fat increase also.  I'm also pinnin 500mg deca and about 900mg T.



Probably a good idea to take a break from the slin - you're becoming insulin resistant - diabetes city bro look out!


----------



## CG (Jan 25, 2016)

Weighing in at...260 still 

Was down a bit then had to travel a lot. Which means shitty food choices and LOTS of booze. 

Was on 150mg of test e 1x weekly. Bumpin up to 25-50mg daily of prop.


----------



## CG (Jan 25, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Weighing in at...260 still
> 
> Was down a bit then had to travel a lot. Which means shitty food choices and LOTS of booze.
> 
> Was on 150mg of test e 1x weekly. Bumpin up to 25-50mg daily of prop.



Gave up on barbell bench, it doesn't work well or feel right for me...then again I did fuck up my elbow with some 100lb db's lol

I started going with like a 15degree incline for "flat" bench to shift the stress off my delts, after day one it felt pretty damn good

Been throwing deadlifts in to back day, and actually doing legs (squats) again (I have massive/ semi lean legs, all my jeans are tight as fuck in the quad)

Besides that, for the first time ever I can bang out dips (sets of 8) and wide grip chins (3 is the most I've hit in a row) without any assistance.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 26, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Probably a good idea to take a break from the slin - you're becoming insulin resistant - diabetes city bro look out!



Werd.  Thats what I figured. I didn't realize it could happen so quickly.  I'd better lay off for about a month then.  I just have a hard time stopping anything whilst it's still producing gains. But, I sure don't want to end up dependent on it for life.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2016)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd.  Thats what I figured. I didn't realize it could happen so quickly.  I'd better lay off for about a month then.  I just have a hard time stopping anything whilst it's still producing gains. But, I sure don't want to end up dependent on it for life.



Yeah! Or die!!

As the GH15 bible says, abuse deca-test-dbol! For your size I'd say 1g deca 2g test!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 27, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Weighing in at...260 still
> 
> Was down a bit then had to travel a lot. Which means shitty food choices and LOTS of booze.
> 
> Was on 150mg of test e 1x weekly. Bumpin up to 25-50mg daily of prop.




This is an auto copy and paste every 6 months....


----------



## CG (Jan 27, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> This is an auto copy and paste every 6 months....



I get down to 240 or so for about a month 2-3 times a year then I get caught up and make bad decisions. Next thing I know I'm having bourbon with breakfast catching up on sleep on flights and just fucking my life up. Then I fuck something up (usually forget to pay a bill) and pull my shit Together. I've finally recognized my pattern and I'm trying to fix it... Or go out in a blaze of glory


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> I get down to 240 or so for about a month 2-3 times a year then I get caught up and make bad decisions. Next thing I know I'm having bourbon with breakfast catching up on sleep on flights and just fucking my life up. Then I fuck something up (usually forget to pay a bill) and pull my shit Together. I've finally recognized my pattern and I'm trying to fix it... Or go out in a blaze of glory



Recognising the patterns is a good start!

Most of us sad fuck CTers don't!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 28, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> I get down to 240 or so for about a month 2-3 times a year then I get caught up and make bad decisions. Next thing I know I'm having bourbon with breakfast catching up on sleep on flights and just fucking my life up. Then I fuck something up (usually forget to pay a bill) and pull my shit Together. I've finally recognized my pattern and I'm trying to fix it... Or go out in a blaze of glory



fuck it, it's too hard with your lifestyle and job, go out in a blaze of glory, it's more fun.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Well I'm pretty jerked right now.... Tren and DNP... Though I think my test dose is too low or bunk my doodle is operating at 60%



Ugh


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> I get down to 240 or so for about a month 2-3 times a year then I get caught up and make bad decisions. Next thing I know I'm having bourbon with breakfast catching up on sleep on flights and just fucking my life up. Then I fuck something up (usually forget to pay a bill) and pull my shit Together. I've finally recognized my pattern and I'm trying to fix it... Or go out in a blaze of glory



I'll be benching 400 pounds..see my abs..get cocky..eat cookies... then I'm fucked


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Jan 29, 2016)

You mean you can't eat cookies when your abs are showing?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tomsawyer.tc (Jan 29, 2016)

Damn. Gonna have to stick to just my wife's pie then

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2016)

Not all of them


----------



## CG (Jan 31, 2016)

3 days at a conference center in the countryside outside of Paris. 

No gym on site. A 1km jogging trail and a tennis court. Fuck me


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I'll be benching 400 pounds..see my abs..get cocky..eat cookies... then I'm fucked



Yep know that story. 

So Feb 1st I'm fat again 

Rinse and repeat


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2016)

Shit!  Been out of the gym for four days and already feeling flabby and on my way to Not Big status.  This cycle of dropping boat loads of $ on gears, getting big, jerked & tan, then losing most of the gains once the cycle is over gets old. It seems like I get up to around 245 an hit and plateau, then bust my arse to get past 250, spending even moar $ on some extra gears, switch up my training, and maybe hit 260 for a day.  Soon as I miss a meal and a WO or two, the gains start to fade.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2016)

Don't come off! 500mg cruise 1g blast!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm ready for a blast I went all Natty for three months almost running some sarms at the moment but the tren,primo train is coming


----------



## Tesla (Feb 23, 2016)

Yeah OTG85, Tren is calling my name as well....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm only 250mg might as well be natty


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2016)

Is heavy le ??? This guy says so lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2016)

Lmao!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2016)

Anyone hear from saney in a while?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 29, 2016)

Yep we are fb lovers again.
He plays chess and fingers fat hookers. He'll never be the same since BFT died


----------



## CG (Feb 29, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Recognising the patterns is a good start!
> 
> Most of us sad fuck CTers don't!


Work in progress as always lol



REDDOG309 said:


> fuck it, it's too hard with your lifestyle and job, go out in a blaze of glory, it's more fun.....


For fuckin real


KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I'll be benching 400 pounds..see my abs..get cocky..eat cookies... then I'm fucked


Word? Do you eat them by the box full? Bc I do 


OTG85 said:


> Is heavy le ??? This guy says so lol


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Yep we are fb lovers again.
> He plays chess and fingers fat hookers. He'll never be the same since BFT died


Who is BFT


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2016)

Best Friend Tim!

He even has an account here


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 17, 2016)

Tesla said:


> Yeah OTG85, Tren is calling my name as well....



You hitting the town tonight Al? I'll be hitting power house for the first time in a decade.. Should be a packed house


----------



## CG (Apr 5, 2016)

Fucking cunts


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 9, 2016)

Butt, there ain't nothing better than going from a tight arse to a vag that's all nice an warm and fits like a glove then busting in her bum aafte a few moar strokes.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 10, 2016)

Your a fucking slut McGilf. lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2016)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Butt, there ain't nothing better than going from a tight arse to a vag that's all nice an warm and fits like a glove then busting in her bum aafte a few moar strokes.



You still breaking those old broad's pelvises?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 7, 2016)

I guess no one is in here anymoar since you fruitcakes are too buy using the ladies room now that you're allowed.


----------



## laedlaerd (May 7, 2016)

NiagaraBalls said:


> I guess no one is in here anymoar since you fruitcakes are too buy using the ladies room now that you're allowed.


Lol

grab those dumbbells and let's get stupid


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 7, 2016)

Zumba tiiiiiime!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2016)

What's up in JooLand?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 17, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> What's up in JooLand?



McGilf is clipping GC coupons, for starters...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2016)

Well fuck does ANYONE here workout? And not in jail?


----------



## CG (Jun 15, 2016)

Not in jail, still working out. Still fat. Let my e2 skyrocket accidentally


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## CreditCardPay (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## OTG85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Miss the Merlot drinking, golden coral eating, comb over wearing, fake ap story telling this place use to deliver.


----------



## ebn2002 (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2016)

I run straight nandrolone. No test. No AI. My tear ducts have tripled in size


----------



## Watson (Aug 6, 2016)

I got de-boarded of an international flight..........took my bags as well, took me to the city police station, 3 hours later, dropped me back to the airport, no reason, nobody said why, nothing.........I asked what was all this about, I got a really helpful reply "DONT ASK!"

3 weeks ago, still have no idea why........its not like I look like anyone, not many people around my size, I haven't broke a law in 20 years, I even call the police at random times where Azza lives to report him hanging around school playgrounds with some duct tape and lube.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 12, 2016)

^^^ you're a fucking Muslim I knew it!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 20, 2016)

Fuck all you nigger lovers..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## CG (Sep 8, 2016)

Cunts


----------



## Watson (Sep 11, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ you're a fucking Muslim I knew it!



roman catholic actually, fucken love America, no overly keen on their gun loving or bullshitting but like them as a whole, love the POMs, kiwis, I even like Canadians, hate muslims to the point I would fucken start nuking them If I was president, hate the whole welfare system because I think if you don't want to work you should be left in the fucken gutter, love work, love my wife and kids, would never cheat, steal nor beg, pay the correct amount of tax, buy everything for the people I love, driving my mum to Sydney tomorrow for treatment from Canberra, don't smoke, don't drink, don't take drugs, will and do favours for anyone around me, anytime big or small, (will smoke weed once my boy graduate uni) fucken hate azza to the point that if I thought I could get away with it I would cave his fucken head in with a bat and piss on his unconscious body because he represents about 95% of whats wrong with my country....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 13, 2016)

Anyone ever get tren dick from running low test (250mg) with tren ace at around 450mg/week?  I was with the gf the last few days and I could get hard with Cialis, but I'd go limp within a few min and couldn't bust a single nut in three days of Aping 2-3 times each day, both in snatch and arse! 

Yes a while back, when running tren E and test E at 500mg/800-1g per week, Ihad no probs; same with deca/test E at 500/750 per week, no problems at all.  But with test lower than tren, my dick is practically useless.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 14, 2016)

No man quite the opposite. You still gilfing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 14, 2016)

Did you run caber with it?


----------



## charley (Oct 14, 2016)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyone ever get tren dick from running low test (250mg) with tren ace at around 450mg/week?  I was with the gf the last few days and I could get hard with Cialis, but I'd go limp within a few min and couldn't bust a single nut in three days of Aping 2-3 times each day, both in snatch and arse!
> 
> Yes a while back, when running tren E and test E at 500mg/800-1g per week, Ihad no probs; same with deca/test E at 500/750 per week, no problems at all.  But with test lower than tren, my dick is practically useless.



......   I'd raise the test higher than the tren ...or at least the same...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 14, 2016)

Y'all think caber is really critical with tren?  I mean, I've run deca and tren with no problems at all when test was 700+. This is the first time I've ever run test at a much lower dose than the not and my junk literally died overnight.


----------



## charley (Oct 14, 2016)

I never used caber..  I think it's the low test ....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 14, 2016)

How much test did you run?


----------



## charley (Oct 14, 2016)

my test was cyp 500 mgs a week . 200 mgs tren enth a week ... 20 mgs cialis a day. 25 mgs proviron a day....
..I think the cialis calms my prostate down  ....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 14, 2016)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Did you run caber with it?



Caber is for latte sipping donut punchers


----------



## Tesla (Oct 21, 2016)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyone ever get tren dick from running low test (250mg) with tren ace at around 450mg/week?  I was with the gf the last few days and I could get hard with Cialis, but I'd go limp within a few min and couldn't bust a single nut in three days of Aping 2-3 times each day, both in snatch and arse!
> 
> Yes a while back, when running tren E and test E at 500mg/800-1g per week, Ihad no probs; same with deca/test E at 500/750 per week, no problems at all.  But with test lower than tren, my dick is practically useless.




Never had a problem running 525 mg Ace and 437 Prop per week.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2016)

No gears no pct for a month. I'll be sub 200lbs for sure.


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2016)

How's dat aids meds?


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2016)

I've got 30 days to run my prop/tren cutter. Currently 255 and fat. Should I do it? Got some var to kick things in to gear as well


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> I've got 30 days to run my prop/tren cutter. Currently 255 and fat. Should I do it? Got some var to kick things in to gear as well



Don't waste the var. hit the tren and cardio you'll do ok in 30 days 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## independent (Dec 21, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Don't waste the var. hit the tren and cardio you'll do ok in 30 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


Drop the var and donuts.  You'll do better. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

independent said:


> Drop the var and donuts.  You'll do better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



No donuts, cookies and cake though? Fuck


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2016)

send me the var- thanks


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2016)

do any of you monkey strokers have any experience with exogenous ketones?


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

SheriV said:


> send me the var- thanks



Send me nudes. Thanks.


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

Figured out my problem. 







That's supposed to be for one person... only ate half the rice tho!


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

New plan. 
Tren a 75mg ed
Test p 50mg ed

Cardio. Weights. 30 days. 

Hope diet can be ok with the holiday. Some boozing in there too 

Letro/prami?


----------



## CG (Dec 25, 2016)

Someone answer me gdi


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2016)

Your plan sucks...answer me about exogenous ketones dammit

Did I see you posting at the other place today? Are you cheating on the rebuilding of imf?


----------



## CG (Dec 25, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Your plan sucks...answer me about exogenous ketones dammit
> 
> Did I see you posting at the other place today? Are you cheating on the rebuilding of imf?



Mf Tapatalk app gets me twisted sometimes  won't happen again

Re: exogenous ketones, what's the goal? I remember them being big a while back but idk if they were any good.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

Short term fasting for dubious health/mind benefits 

Are you prone to gyno with nors?


----------



## CG (Dec 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Short term fasting for dubious health/mind benefits
> 
> Are you prone to gyno with nors?



Only my 2nd run with a 19nor.. so idk. I'm pretty juicy and naturally gyno prone to be honest


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

Stay on top of the ai for sure..prami or caber on hand for slightest hint of progestin probs


----------



## CG (Dec 26, 2016)

.5 mg letro daily. Prami on deck if needed


----------



## independent (Dec 27, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> .5 mg letro daily. Prami on deck if needed


That's a good dose of letro. Your plan looks fine just make sure diet and cardio are on point. 60 days would be better. Gich

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2017)

I am going to un-stick this thread if no one posts in it?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2017)

WOW!  this thread was Started by GearsMcGilf, 12-30-2009


----------



## SheriV (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah..it's like the longest running thread going on here...don't unstuck it!
We all know it's here to dump on!


----------



## SheriV (Jan 13, 2017)

Needs more capt and dj


----------



## CG (Jan 14, 2017)

Cap is neglecting his duties as the life long king of the drse.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm waiting on my penis enlargement surgery before I get active again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm waiting on my penis enlargement surgery before I get active again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 14, 2017)

What happened to the buy sell trade here?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2017)

OTG85 said:


> What happened to the buy sell trade here?



Too many Jews selling laxatives as halo4her....

But the Help Desk is open!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CG (Jan 14, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm waiting on my penis enlargement surgery before I get active again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2017)

Prince said:


> I am going to un-stick this thread if no one posts in it?




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## CG (Jan 16, 2017)

See everyone is still here boss, just slow, everyone is busy on POF or Grindr looking for dates lol


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## SheriV (Jan 18, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> See everyone is still here boss, just slow, everyone is busy on POF or Grindr looking for dates lol



You'd think the guy thinks he owns the place or something. ..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 18, 2017)

I am obsessed with pop figures


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 26, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I am obsessed with pop figures



Jimmy snooka died and not a peep from you, weird...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## ROID (Mar 30, 2017)

the good old days


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2017)

gearsmcgilf said:


> hello all! You don't know us yet, but in due time, you will grow to love us - guaranteed! Here's a thread for like-minded reprobates to share stories of moral depravity.
> 
> Gich!



nye 2009


----------



## independent (May 4, 2017)

Not a sticky anymore?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (May 5, 2017)

I just noticed that- it makes me sad...I dont like when the furniture is rearranged


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2017)

independent said:


> Not a sticky anymore?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Fixed


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 6, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Fixed



Cap'n made it sticky again.


----------



## CG (May 9, 2017)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Cap'n made it sticky again.



Hi there


----------



## vortrit (May 9, 2017)

And it only took theCapn' about 30 seconds to obtain the 10 lbs. of donkey semen he needed to make it stick!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 10, 2017)

Indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vortrit (May 12, 2017)

I hate it when a bill collector calls me in the middle of a LHJO session.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2017)

vortrit said:


> I hate it when a bill collector calls me in the middle of a LHJO session.



He's there to help


----------



## NiagaraBalls (May 13, 2017)

vortrit said:


> I hate it when a bill collector calls me in the middle of a LHJO session.


Just hold the receiver in your right hand and continue.  GICH!


----------



## cc-10 (Nov 9, 2017)

What's up mother fuckers. Long time no see.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2017)

We'll transformed from disgusting old dad bod to semi-respectable jerkedom..... thanks to gears!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## vortrit (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 9, 2017)

Sup Dems, did I miss anything?


----------



## CG (Dec 15, 2017)

Man I miss you fucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Dec 27, 2017)

What up Kneeeeeeeeegrows????????


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2017)

Tanned, fat and old! 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2017)

Tesla said:


> What up Kneeeeeeeeegrows????????




 ..Happy Holidays bro,,  hey Tesla.. Little Wing has been logging in again, and she asked if you were still around ...      ...


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2017)

charley said:


> ..Happy Holidays bro,,  hey Tesla.. Little Wing has been logging in again, and she asked if you were still around ...      ...



Well she does have good taste in music with her user name.........Love me some Hendrix!!!


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2017)

Tesla said:


> Well she does have good taste in music with her user name.........Love me some Hendrix!!!




.. you got that right brother .....     ..All Along The Watchtower​



https://youtu.be/TLV4_xaYynY


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 3, 2018)

Who here is from the old BN forums?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 3, 2018)

cc-10 said:


> Who here is from the old BN forums?




BN was a shit show.........I kinda miss that place.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2018)

Tesla said:


> BN was a shit show.........I kinda miss that place.



I dropped in on the dying days. Josh banned me as a saney gimmick.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 13, 2018)

I lift again !! Time to get my limp dick back in gear. You homos still kicking?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2018)

I just ordered some Vitamin C from Evolution Peptides........50% off.....prob. have to double dose it.  Workin' on a 500 Tren E -- 300 Test E EW.  Weighing in at 221.......A little blubbed, but I'll fix that right quick!!!


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 1, 2018)

Fuck'n Al I miss you


----------



## cc-10 (Mar 1, 2018)

I need some fucking test and some tuna


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2018)

I?m dying of AIDS. Saney marry me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blbokeb (Mar 22, 2018)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Someone contact JayV. I'm banned on Bnut. You'll have to contact him on Bnut because he's prolly also banned on AM.


 Thank you


----------



## Tesla (Mar 22, 2018)

WTF!


----------



## blbokeb (Mar 23, 2018)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Someone contact JayV. I'm banned on Bnut. You'll have to contact him on Bnut because he's prolly also banned on AM.


 Oh yeah


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 3, 2018)

Over 7 damn months with no actividad up in this bitch???!  Do you even post, bro???!  HYCH!


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2018)

NiagaraBalls said:


> Over 7 damn months with no actividad up in this bitch???!  Do you even post, bro???!  HYCH!



Methinks errybody fuckin died

Sfw: incarcerated 
Saney: mia
Captn: slaying the Middle East On black ops
Dgg: a figment of our imaginations
Tesla: prips and merlot


----------



## Tesla (Dec 20, 2018)

Lol...Still kickin'


----------



## MiniHulk (Dec 21, 2018)

When I was 12 and a boy scout, we had a meeting at the Assistant Scoutmaster's home. His cat was lying near me, and I'd found a GI Joe missile on the floor. Being bored as Cliff the Assistant Scoutmaster droned on about who knows what, I started poking at the cat with the missle, and she was into it, arching her back and whatnot... without giving it any thought,  I shoved it up her butt.

 She took off like a rocket, leaving me with a GI Joe missile contaminated with cat ass. I put it down on the side table next to the couch, concerned that anyone other than the other boys had noticed. They were snickering.

Then Teddy, the Scoutmaster, sat on the couch, and started talking about morals yadda yadda yadda? and picked up the missile, waving it around as he spoke... and then put it in his mouth.

He couldn't understand why we were all on the floor laughing our asses off.​


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Dec 24, 2018)

Was this directed at Alphonse, cat sitter extraordinaire?



MiniHulk said:


> When I was 12 and a boy scout, we had a meeting at the Assistant Scoutmaster's home. His cat was lying near me, and I'd found a GI Joe missile on the floor. Being bored as Cliff the Assistant Scoutmaster droned on about who knows what, I started poking at the cat with the missle, and she was into it, arching her back and whatnot... without giving it any thought,  I shoved it up her butt.
> 
> She took off like a rocket, leaving me with a GI Joe missile contaminated with cat ass. I put it down on the side table next to the couch, concerned that anyone other than the other boys had noticed. They were snickering.
> 
> ...


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2018)

What forum is everyone at now ?


----------



## CG (Mar 29, 2019)

This fucking thread formed my warped mind for so many years.


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2019)

Alright



theCaptn' said:


> I?m dying of AIDS. Saney marry me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 30, 2019)

Saney said:


> Alright



Good to see some of us are still around


----------



## CG (Jun 30, 2020)

Who got fat and soft during quarantine besides me??

Dgg is alive


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 8, 2020)

Not me brother!!! I?m lean and super jerked as always. Sarms for breakfast and trt only .


----------



## iamGroot (Jul 10, 2020)

CG said:


> Who got fat and soft during quarantine besides me??
> 
> Dgg is alive


Shit I did I gained 50 pounds since March 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Dec 14, 2021)

Fuck all of yous guys


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## CG (Dec 14, 2021)

Multislacking said:


>



So I’m not the only one still alive


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 14, 2021)

CG said:


> So I’m not the only one still alive



Not the only one.  Some of us are here every day (or dang near it).


----------

